# Current Listening Vol VII



## Taggart

Current Listening Vol VII

A new thread for the same subject matter.

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol VI has become another huge file and slow to load. Since this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Taggart,
Senior Moderator

Links to previous Current Listening threads:
Current Listening Vol I
Current Listening Vol II
Current Listening Vol III
Current Listening Vol IV
Current Listening Vol V
Current Listening Vol VI


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149604


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Consolatio

Cantatas BWV 22, 75, and 127

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot, director

2017


----------



## vincula

Currently listening to Nadia Boulanger's _Fantaisie (variée) for piano and orchestra_ (1912). The rest of the album's very good too. Superb playing.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Flamme

Fiona Talkington presents a highlight from last year's concert season.

Japonese conductor Kazuki Yamada directs the Coro de la Comunidad de Madrid and the tenor François Paolino in the 'Te Deum' by Berlioz.

The programme begins with the Symphony in C by Bizet, and early work, in which the composer of Carmen demonstrates his innate flair for orchestration.

In the second half, the enormous forces of the RTVE Symphony Orchestra and Chorus and the Coro de la Comunidad de Madrid perform the Te Deum by Berlioz, an oratorio of colossal scale and rarely performed for that reason. Tenor François Piolino is the soloist. The programme begins with Bizet's Symphony in C.
Concert given in Feburary, 2019. 
In the second half, the enormous forces of the RTVE Symphony Orchestra and massed choruses perform the Te Deum by Berlioz, an oratorio of colossal scale requiring the acoustics of a vast buiding - and rarely performed for that reason. Tenor François Piolino is the soloist.

François Paolino, tenor
Symphony Orchestra and Chorus of RTVE
Coro de la Comunidad de Madrid
Kazuki Yamada, conductor

Concert given in February 2019. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qwfn


----------



## Guest002

Alfredo Casella's _La Giara_.
Christian Benda, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.
A short ballet, with excellent and highly imaginative music. The story is about a lawyer whose olive oil jar breaks and needs fixing. Sounds quite fun!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm listening to all the tracks with Arthur Rubenstein. This set is at the top of my favorite purchases from last year.


----------



## SONNET CLV

A Monday Morning Concert ... a private concert, of course, in my personal listening space. In the mood for piano trios. So ....

Began with Charles Ives, Trio For Violin, Violoncello And Piano (1904):









This Musical Heritage Society disc features trios by American composers. The Ives is especially well played and fun to listen to. The recording, by the way, is stunning, with great tone and instruments that are right there in the room with you.

Moved on to a lesser known Trio (at least to me, though I have listened to it before), the Marcel Tyberg Piano Trio in F Major (1935-36):









This delightful work of art contrasts nicely with the Ives, seeming oddly almost from the same universe of sound, if less harmonically surprising. We know Ives often ran counter to 19th century Romanticism, while Tyberg embraces it, which leads to the oddness. A pleasant piece about which there is nothing to complain. Almost folksy at times, and almost "American" sounding, especially following the Ives. Yet, Tyberg's chamber music is, as the line notes suggest, "imbued with the spirit of Beethoven and Mendelssohn" and the Trio "brims with a richly Romantic esprit." Worth second and third hearings, certainly.

To complete my morning concert, I turned to an old favorite: Beethoven's Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat, this one performed by the Xyrion Trio from the NAXOS box set _Beethoven Complete Edition_:















The Piano Trios may be among the least listened to (by me) of Beethoven's major series (symphonies, string quartets, piano sonatas -- all of which I access regularly), but of the Trios the one I tend to turn to most is Number One. It's light and jaunty and leaves little room for philosophical angst or speculations, as does much of Beethoven's music, including, I would suggest, some of the later Trios.

So, I hope all of you have an equally pleasant and enjoyable daily concert.


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Israel in Egypt

Andrew Parrott

Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Taverner Choir & Players


----------



## Guest002

Jean Langlais. _Cinq Méditations sur l'Apocalypse_ (just to cheer me up, you understand!)
Bruno Mathieu on the organ (which is the Grand Orgue Cavaillé-Coll de la Cathédrale de Saint-Brieuc, which I believe is in Brittany, on the pointy-out bit of north-west France, due south of Torquay (or nearly so)).


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.8 CD2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part five of five for tonight.

_The Lovers_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.43 [Texts: Pablo Neruda] (1971):










_Despite and Still_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.41 [Texts: Robert Graves/Theodore Roethke/James Joyce] (1968-69):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.45 [Texts: Gottfried Keller (transl. by James Joyce)/Czesław Miłosz/Christopher Middleton] (1972):










_Mutations from Bach_ for brass and tympani WoO (1967):
_A Fadograph of a Yestern Scene_ - tone Picture for orchestra after _Finnegans Wake_ by James Joyce op.44 (1971):
_Canzonetta_ for oboe and string orchestra op.48 (1977-78):










_Ballade_ for piano op.46 (1977):










_Third Essay for Orchestra_ op.47 (1978):


----------



## pmsummer

THE GLORY OF EARLY MUSIC
_A Naxos Sampler of 15th - 17th c. Instrumental Music_
*Dufay - Obrecht - Isaac - Senfl - Finck - Bruck - Byrd - Gibbons - Morton - Tomkins - Jenkins - Da Milano - Anonymous*
Ensemble Unicorn
Convivium Musicum
Ensemble Villanella
Shirley Rumsey
Joseph Payne
Rose Consort of Viols & Red Byrd
Christopher Wilson
_
Naxos_


----------



## Itullian

Period instruments
Very well recorded


----------



## HerbertNorman

Martinu Symphony no. 1 and 6


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri* The Sixteen directed by Harry Christphers on CORO









A fine recording of Buxtehude. A composer long unjustly ignored by me - until a couple of years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (Unfinished)*

Remembering Furtwangler's birthday with the Unfinished, from 1948 with the Berlin Philharmonic, featuring what John Ardoin calls "an overriding concern for the music's melodic content."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Began with no. 1  In high-school 87/88 we had about Sibelius orchestral music the first semester (if I remember right) and I loved it instantly.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Earlier today, I started with a pair of works by Robert Schumann - Symphony No.1 and the “Introduction, Allegro and Finale”. Both pieces performed by Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden - my benchmark recordings for these works (and the remaining Symphonies).

I later listened to Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart’s String Quartet No.20, performed by the Hagen Quartet. I chose the piece at random from the ensembles Mozart String Quartet set. To be honest, when it comes to Mozart, I’ve grown to prefer the Chamber and Opera works over his Symphonies.

Currently I’m working through a pair of works by Sir Arthur Bliss. The Composer’s suite from the soundtrack to “Things to Come” and the “Introduction & Allegro” - both of which performed by the Composer himself with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149621


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Great Organ Works

Peter Hurford, organ

1976-1981, compilation 1994


----------



## starthrower

I've been following this channel recently. This Bach piece is new to me.


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works*
Album • Isabelle Faust & 7 more • 2018


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Le Martyre de saint Sébastien Symphonic Fragments*
Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5* (final version)
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Joe B

Mark Singleton leading VOCE in music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie

David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano)

Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947
Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Hungarian Melody in B minor D817
Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894


----------



## Gothos

Another fine recording by the Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1 /No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)// Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra
Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: L'estro armonico - 12 concerti, Op. 3

I Musici


----------



## Jacck

Enescu - Œdipe 
Lawrence Foster









Recently I have been listening repeatedly to Pelleas and Melisande by Debussy and this opera by Enescu. I have heard both operas maybe 6 times. I think Enescu is the better opera of the two.


----------



## Marinera

Brahms - Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor op.15. Hélène Grimaud, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Chilham

Had a couple of calls cancel, so what to do with a spare 90-minutes?










Kats-Chernin: Unsent Love Letters

Tamara-Anna Cislowska










Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans Suite (Eliza Aria for Violin and Piano)

Daniel Hope & Jacques Ammon

Auerbach: 24 Preludes for Violin and Piano (VIII & XV)

Daniel Hope & Jacques Ammon










Higdon: Violin Concerto

Vasily Petrenko

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Hilary Hahn










Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra

Wolfgang Sawallisch

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Malx

More Russian music to start today off.

*Rachmaninoff, Francesca da Rimini - Soloists, BBC Singers, BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.*

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 12 'The Year of 1917' & Cantata 'The Execution of Stepan Razin' - Moscow Po, Kirill Kondrashin.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

VOL.9 CD1


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonies Vol. 1

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor
Khachaturian: Three Concert Arias


----------



## Guest002

Ildebrando Pizzetti's _La Pisanella_.
Osmo Vänskä and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. I rather like Pizzetti's music, though hearing his name tends to make me feel hungry.


----------



## Marinera

Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette. BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis, Michèle Losier, Samuel Boden, David Soar.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part one. Continuing with another celebrated American composer - and he's still with us at the age of 97, born when Puccini, Fauré and Satie were still alive! Rorem is one of the more interesting post-WWII composers I've heard who could be called 'conservative'.

Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):










Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 (1956):
Symphony no.3 (1958):










*Songs for voice and piano*

_Alleluia_ [Text: n/a] (1946):
_Spring_ [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1947):
_Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening_ [Text: Robert Frost] (1947):
_Little Elegy_ [Text: Elenor Wylie] (1949):
_What If Some Little Pain..._ [Text: Edmund Spenser] (1949):
_Lullaby of the Woman of the Mountain_ [Text: Padhraic Pearse] (1950):
_Love in a Life_ [Text: Robert Browning] (1951):
_The Nightingale_ [Text: anon. 15th. century English] (1951):
_Sally's Smile_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1953):
_Early in the Morning_ [Robert Hillyer] (1954):
_Youth, Day, Old Age and Night_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1954):
_I Am Rose_ [Text: Gertrude Stein] (1955):
_See How They Love Me_ [Text: Howard Moss] (1956):
_Visits to St. Elizabeth's_ [Text: Elizabeth Bishop] (1957):
_Such Beauty as Hurts to Behold_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1957):
_O You to Whom I Often and Silently Come_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):
_As Adam Early in the Morning_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):










_Pilgrims_ for string orchestra (1958):


----------



## haziz

*Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 3*
_Chloe Hanslip - LSO - Brabbins_


----------



## Guest002

Francesco Cavalli's opera _La Calisto_
René Jacobs directs Concerto Vocale, Maria Bayo, Barry Banks, Alessandro Mantovani, Marcello Lippi and a whole bunch of others in a thoroughly enjoyable 2¾ hours of this 1651 opera, whose story is completely absurd (naturally: it's opera!)


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing to explore this set
Amazingly consistent quality throughout the set, I really can't recommend these too highly.
That Haydn produced such quality given the quantity he wrote, really marks his true genius for me


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Music by Federico Mompou

Stephen Hough (piano)

Canción y Danza 1, 3, 5, 7, 8 & 9
Cants Mágics
Charmes
Dialogues I, II
Paisajes
Prelude No. 1 (En el estilo romance)
Prelude No. 5 (Moderato - Dolce cantabile)
Prelude No. 6 (left hand)
Prelude No. 7 (Palmier d'étoiles )
Prelude No. 9
Prelude No. 10
Trois Variations


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No 2 - Gil Shaham, Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Vol.9 CD 2

Well, I finally come to this last recording of this marvelous set.
It was an enjoyable journey through Bach's organ work and the many beautiful organs on which it has been recorded.
Each set has its strengths and weaknesses and this set is no exception.
Fortunately I can choose from the many sets from which I can choose, although for some pieces the ideal performance remains something that is only in my head.
I am a supporter of the HIP performance practice, but very surprisingly that for some pieces Helmut Walcha is my first choice.
I am not rigid about this and prefer musicality to any supposed musical dogma from which the heart is squeezed.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Violin Concerto*
_David Oistrakh - Philadelphia O. - Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

D'Indy: Symphonie Italienne - Piano Concerto

Brigitte Engerer (piano) Magali Mosnier (flute) Marc Coppey (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Lionel Bringuier


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

In this sampler the "kleines harmonisches Labyrinth" 4'43" this is not included in the complete volumes.
Organ St-Laurens Church van Hagerbeer / Schnitger- organ


----------



## sbmonty

Langgaard: Symphony No. 2, "Varbrud" (Awakening Of Spring) BVN 53
Thomas Dausgaard; Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44/ String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1

Paul Gulda (piano)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Guest002

Cristóbal de Morales, _A Requiem for Philip II_.
Paul McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort and Players. 
I don't think Paul McCreesh has ever produced a bad CD I can think of! This one is no exception: gorgeous sound.


----------



## SanAntone

*Music of Fred Lerdahl, Vol. 3*
DAEDALUS QUARTET









This is the first recording of Fred Lerdahl's complete cycle of three string quartets, which he wrote between 1978 and 2008. Lerdahl writes: "The First Quartet takes the form of 15 geometrically expanding variations...Its sequel, the Second Quartet, continues the expansion with two more variations of nine and 13 minutes. The Third Quartet constitutes in its entirety a last expanded variation. At the same time, it interposes reminiscences from the two earlier quartets." Lerdahl's quartets were composed for three leading American quartets the Juilliard, Pro Arte and Daedalus.


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## mparta

It's all about the hair



Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Fantasie
> 
> David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano)
> 
> Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
> Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947
> Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
> Hungarian Melody in B minor D817
> Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

*Cool:* a brand new chapter of TC's _Current Listening_! I can feel its freshness, its excitement, its vast, unlimited potential, its greedy fingers on my wallet!:angel::devil:

I have four or five recordings of Poulenc's _Gloria_; on balance, this is my favorite :


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149651


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder & Liebeslieder Waltzes

Andrea Rost, soprano
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Matthew Polenzani, tenor
Thomas Quasthoff, baritone
James Levine, piano
Yefim Bronfman, piano

recorded live 2003, issued 2016


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now here is an interesting and enterprising collection of music centred around Richard Dehmel's poem _Verklärte Nacht_, which most famously inspired Schoenberg's great work, which is included in its orchestral incarnation here.

I'm guessing not many would be able to identify the composer of the first work here, a powerful tone poem for tenor and orchestra depicting the hallucinations of a young soldier in a field hospital during World War I. The Mahlerian influences are obvious but I doubt many would hazard the name of Franz Lehár. This is a piece I am very much going to enjoy getting to know.

It is followed by a setting of _Verklärte Nacht_ for tenor, mezzo-soprano and orchestra by Oskar Fried, a Mahler champion, and written at about the same time as Schoenberg's more well known work. It makes an interesting and apposite opening to the Schoenberg, which follows. An excellent performance here from the BBC SO under Edward Gardiner.

The disc closes with another rarity, Korngold's _Songs of Farewell_, composed not long after his opera, _Die tote Stadt_ and in a similar lush and lyrical vein. Highly recommended.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 in G_
[Rec. 1968]







_Soloist:_ Elsie Morison
_Conductor:_ Rafael Kubelik
_Orchestra:_ Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Baxi

#CD2

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
*Symphony No.2 & 7*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
1975/76


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #29, "Hammerklavier" - Claudio Arrau


Ravel - Intro. and Allegro for Flute, Clarinet, Harp and String Quartet - Melos Ensemble


Langgaard - String Quartet #3 - Kontra Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

Carl Maria von Weber
Konzertstück in f op.79


----------



## Guest002

Julius Reubke's _Organ Sonata, The 94th Psalm_
Simon Preston pulling out all the stops (ha!)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Christa Ludwig

New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

continuing with thse wonderful sonatas played masterly

sonata E flat major Op.7
sonata C minor Op.10 No.1
sonata F major Op.10 No.2


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "L'infedelta fedele" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
Clementi - Piano Sonata, Op. 40, No. 2 (Crowson/Decca)
Salieri - 26 Variations on "La folia di Spagna" (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Lonestar166

currently on CD 13


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lonestar166 said:


> View attachment 149657
> currently on CD 13


I'm looking for a Mahler cycle that will rekindle the flame. That set has been tormenting me as a possible purchase for a few years. And when I do searches on vendors' sites, I can never remember how to spell that guy's name. Tennstedt. Why couldn't he just be named Smith or Jones?


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## Malx

A few quartets to wile away a pleasant hour or so.

*Haydn, String Quartet No 63 Op 76 No 4 'Sunrise' - Kodaly Quartet.*

*Holmboe, String Quartet No 15 Op 135 - The Kontra Quartet.*

*Bacewicz, String Quartet No 4 - Silesian Quartet.*


----------



## Merl

Woo hoo! A new CL thread to fill up. So today it's been Langgaard and his weird and wonderful quartets. 3 and 6 are just great.


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## eljr




----------



## Guest002

I do like a selection of William Herschel's symphonies (he was the guy that found Uranus).
Stop the nonsense in the back row, please!
Matthias Bamert, London Mozart Players.


----------



## eljr

The Last Days on Mars

Max Richter

Release Date	
02/04/2014


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 83 in G minor "The Hen" (Hob I:83)

played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part two for the rest of today.

*Songs for voice and piano*

_I Strolled Across an Open Field_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_My Papa's Waltz_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Memory_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Orchids_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Night Crow_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Serpent_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Root Cellar_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Snake_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Waking_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Ask Me No More_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963)
_Far-Far-Away_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Nantucket_ [Text: William Carlos Williams] (1978-79):
_Full of Life Now_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):
_Are You the New Person?_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):










_The Santa Fe Songs_ - cycle of twelve songs for mezzo-soprano, two violins, cello and piano [Texts: Witter Bynner] (1979-80):










_After Reading Shakespeare_ - suite for solo cello (1981):










Violin Concerto (1985):










_Book of Hours_ - suite for flute and harp (1975):
_End of Summer_ for clarinet, viola and piano (1985):
_Bright Music_ for flute, two violins, cello & piano (1987):


----------



## Malx

A couple more string quartets to finish this afternoons listening.

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No 1 Op 7 - LaSalle Quartet.*

*Hindemith, String Quartet No 7 - The Danish Quartet*


----------



## Guest002

Randomly plumbing the depths of the alphabet, I've come upon Zoltán Kodály's _Háry János Suite_ 
Adam Fischer and the Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra.
I've got this catalogued as 1964, but that sounds wrong to me! Unless Adam Fischer has been around _a lot_ longer than I thought! Maybe 1984? Any pointers, I'd be grateful.

Best I can find is this, which suggests 1990?


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149607
> 
> 
> Alfredo Casella's _La Giara_.
> Christian Benda, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana.
> A short ballet, with excellent and highly imaginative music. The story is about a lawyer whose olive oil jar breaks and needs fixing. Sounds quite fun!


I don't know if it's the same source for this La Giara, but there's a Pirandello story that I think is the source for an episode in the Taviani brothers movie Xaos. Worth a look, a really good (but overly long) film. Lends itself to dramatization i think.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Malcolm Arnold *- Symphony #2
London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox. Chandos


----------



## Guest002

Erland von Koch's _Symphony No. 2_.
B Tommy Andersson, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

This is invigorating stuff: dating to 1945, it sounds fresh and _tuneful_. (I suppose that means it's boringly conventional to some. Whatever).


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149661
> 
> 
> Randomly plumbing the depths of the alphabet, I've come upon Zoltán Kodály's _Háry János Suite_
> Adam Fischer and the Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra.
> I've got this catalogued as 1964, but that sounds wrong to me! Unless Adam Fischer has been around _a lot_ longer than I thought! Maybe 1984? Any pointers, I'd be grateful.
> 
> Best I can find is this, which suggests 1990?


 I have a Brilliant edition,2 CD's ,licensed by Hungaroton recorded june 1990.


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> I have a Brilliant edition,2 CD's ,licensed by Hungaroton recorded june 1990.


I'll take that, thank you! I cannot imagine where 1964 came from. ;(


----------



## realdealblues

*Leos Janacek*
_String Quartet No. 1, "Kreutzer Sonata"_
[Rec. 1993, Live]
_String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"_
[Rec. 1994, Live]







_Ensemble:_ Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Guest002

Martin Peerson _Sublime Discourses_
Fretwork.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Several days ago I changed cartridges on my VPI Scoutmaster II (always a bit of a pain -- the disassembly and reassembly, the measuring, the tweaking, the balancing, the fussing with tracking weight, anti-skating and stylus angle ...), but since then I've been enjoying LPs in my collection. Hearing new discs and new music previously unopened and/or unheard, and returning to old favorites for a refreshing revisit.

The cartridge I currently have installed is my trusty Clearaudio Maestro Wood retipped (for the second or third time now) by Peter Ledermann and the trusty folks at Soundsmith. I believe it utilizes the Ruby cantilever. The sound is stunning.

I didn't realize how stunning until this morning when I revisited an old favorite disc, one dating back to 1983 and which I've played dozens of times since then.









I was amazed first at how quiet the surface was, after all these years of play, the music of Bach's BWV 1059 (I started with side two) arising from dead silence. Holliger and the St. Martin band were in my listening room. I don't recall ever before hearing the actual clacking of Holliger's oboe keys, but there they were as he stood in front of me and played.

There remains, for me, something about vinyl playback that I just don't experience with other formats. I call it the "Wow factor", 'cause it gets me saying "Wow" aloud while I listen.

The Siciliano movement of BWV 1059, my favorite movement on the disc, melted my listening room away. This is the kind of experience we music lovers love to experience, and with a properly set up vinyl system, the right turntable and tone arm and cartridge and disc, the possibilities can prove sublime. As they were today with that Philips Bach disc.

I happen to have this recording in its CD reincarnation, but though the sound of the CD is great through my system, Holliger is never quite in the room playing his clacky-keys oboe. Ah ... vinyl. I'm glad I stuck with it, even with the fuss and bother involved. The dividends are well worth the trouble.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing on Sibelius orchestral music here. Symphony no. 2, still Helsinki Phil./Leif Segerstam. Damn it's on fire! No wonder I loved this music instantly


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Serenade for Winds*

I've had this box for a while and haven't explored much beyond the symphonies and concertos, so I appreciate David Hurwitz's enthusiastic YouTube review to spur me into paying more attention to what's in here.


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Symphony No. 6 'Plutonian Ode'

Lauren Flanagan (soprano) & Allen Ginsberg (speaker on bonus CD)

Bruckner Orchestra Linz, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 30th Jan 2006
Catalogue No: OMM0020
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## SONNET CLV

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Christa Ludwig
> 
> New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


That Bernstein box is a stunning achievement. I've combed through it muchly. (I actually wrote up the submission of this box set at Discogs, a stupendous effort to say the least.) Of course, Mahler's Third Symphony (or any other Mahler symphony or other composer's symphony) is nowhere to be found in that set, which features the music of _composer_ Leonard Bernstein, though it can be had from other collections of Bernstein's recordings. And it's a great Mahler Third! But you won't find it in that 
Deutsche Grammophon collection titled _Bernstein Complete Works_.


----------



## Guest002

SONNET CLV said:


> Several days ago I changed cartridges on my VPI Scoutmaster II (always a bit of a pain -- the disassembly and reassembly, the measuring, the tweaking, the balancing, the fussing with tracking weight, anti-skating and stylus angle ...), but since then I've been enjoying LPs in my collection. Hearing new discs and new music previously unopened and/or unheard, and returning to old favorites for a refreshing revisit.
> 
> The cartridge I currently have installed is my trusty Clearaudio Maestro Wood retipped (for the second or third time now) by Peter Ledermann and the trusty folks at Soundsmith. I believe it utilizes the Ruby cantilever. The sound is stunning.
> 
> I didn't realize how stunning until this morning when I revisited an old favorite disc, one dating back to 1983 and which I've played dozens of times since then.
> 
> View attachment 149666
> 
> 
> I was amazed first at how quiet the surface was, after all these years of play, the music of Bach's BWV 1059 (I started with side two) arising from dead silence. Holliger and the St. Martin band were in my listening room. I don't recall ever before hearing the actual clacking of Holliger's oboe keys, but there they were as he stood in front of me and played.
> 
> There remains, for me, something about vinyl playback that I just don't experience with other formats. I call it the "Wow factor", 'cause it gets me saying "Wow" aloud while I listen.
> 
> The Siciliano movement of BWV 1059, my favorite movement on the disc, melted my listening room away. This is the kind of experience we music lovers love to experience, and with a properly set up vinyl system, the right turntable and tone arm and cartridge and disc, the possibilities can prove sublime. As they were today with that Philips Bach disc.
> 
> I happen to have this recording in its CD reincarnation, but though the sound of the CD is great through my system, Holliger is never quite in the room playing his clacky-keys oboe. Ah ... vinyl. I'm glad I stuck with it, even with the fuss and bother involved. The dividends are well worth the trouble.


I honestly had no idea what the first few sentences meant. A different world. For anyone else confused, I think the short version is "I have an expensive turntable and had to change the stylus". This being the turntable in question:









(Which, I have to say, looks marvellous. But _my_ wow factor comes from looking at the prices for this sort of kit!).

I nevertheless find myself utterly bemused by the use of what is essentially wind-up gramophone technology to decode an audio signal in the 21st Century!

Mind you, we have people in another thread worrying about taking 3 CDs to a desert island. The addiction to technologie-ancienne is strong with these ones!

I say that in genuine surprise, not as a criticism of anyone in particular, btw.


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Einstein on the Beach

Philip Glass Ensemble

Release Date: 17th Dec 1985
Catalogue No: G010001415955N
Label: Sony
Length: 2 hours 44 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Glass: Les Enfants Terribles

Katia & Marielle Labeque (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4855097
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Alberic Magnard - Symphony No. 4*
Thomas Sanderling/Malmö Symphony Orchestra (BIS)

Magnard is pretty much a new composer to me. Being a French music aficionado, I figured I'd better check him out. This is a lovely, rich late-Romantic symphony that combines the best of Bruckner and Mahler into one. Highly recommended!

Edit: This is now my favorite symphony by a French composer that I have heard. Just unreasonably gorgeous, especially the last few minutes of the finale.


----------



## Chilham

A delightful evening.

Handel: L'Allegro, Il Penseroso, ed il Moderato, Part III: As steals the morn

Mark Padmore, Andrew Manze, Lucy Crowe & The English Concert










Handel: Acis and Galatea : Act I - Sinfonia, Act II - (Air) "O ruddier than the cherry"

Les Arts Florissants & William Christie










Handel: Solomon: Act I. - No. 1 Overture, Act III. - No. 42 Symphony: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin & Daniel Reuss










Handel: Alcina, HWV 34: Sinfonia, Act 1 "Tornami a vagheggiar", Act 2 "Ah! mio cor!", Act 3 Sinfonia

Les Arts Florissants & William Christie










Handel: Serse, HWV 40: Overture, Gigue, Act I

Il Pomo d'Oro & Maxim Emelyanychev, Franco Fagioli










Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7a: Ouverture, Act II, Act III

David Daniels, Cecilia Bartoli, Academy of Ancient Music & Christopher Hogwood

Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74: Eternal Source of Light Divine

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Nigel Short & Aksel Rykkvin


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*
_Milstein - VPO - Abbado_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Alberic Magnard - Symphony No. 4*
> Thomas Sanderling/Malmö Symphony Orchestra (BIS)
> 
> Magnard is pretty much a new composer to me. Being a French music aficionado, I figured I'd better check him out. This is a lovely, rich late-Romantic symphony that combines the best of Bruckner and Mahler into one. Highly recommended!
> 
> Edit: This is now my favorite symphony by a French composer that I have heard. Just unreasonably gorgeous, especially the last few minutes of the finale.


A fabulous symphony.

I think Fabrice Bollon and the Frieberg Philharmonic Orchestra is a better performance, even though the Sanderling is excellent.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad PO - Mravinsky_


----------



## bharbeke

It's taken me a long time to get through the Haydn Complete Quartets box from the Angeles String Quartet. It has nothing to do with the quality and everything to do with getting distracted by other pursuits and the length of the set (about 22 hours).

I would recommend it to anyone who likes string quartets or Haydn in general. Once you get past Quartet No. 9, they are all at least very good. The standout performances to me were No. 14 (HIII:20), No. 21 (HIII:27), No. 23 (HIII:35), No. 40 (HIII:48), No. 41 (HIII:49), and No. 47 (HIII:62).

I also had the pleasure of listening to a box called Alicia de Larrocha plays Mozart. It is six discs, and it is principally filled with concerto performances with Colin Davis and the English Chamber Orchestra. Concertos 20, 22, 23, and 24 are all spectacular performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

"Sing right follol the diddle at the dee, Right folleero dee..." I made the mistake of mentioning VW's _Folk Songs of the 4 Seasons_ on a VW-related thread a week or so ago and it's preyed on me since. I hesitate to cue it up, actually, because it's so "pop-tune" infectious that for a week it will be all I listen to, no getting around it. Also, I know I'll laugh at them _and_ weep, feel joy and sorrow. (Like Mr. Ed, I prefer to keep "on a steady course"). For the life o' me, I don't know why this work has escaped the attention even of VW fans (er, actually, I do: they weren't recorded until 2009, premiere recording below, crazy!). They're not only sensitive and affectionate evocations of the English countryside, they're full of human drama and humor. Their selection confirms VW's literary discernment, for taken together they're all about the inevitability of change, to which, ironically, folk songs themselves were hardly immune...


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Piano Concerto*
_Denis Kozhukhin - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - Sinaisky_


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _L'estro armonico_, Op. 3 Nos. 1-12
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

New arrival. Hugely enjoyable!


----------



## mparta

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Alberic Magnard - Symphony No. 4*
> Thomas Sanderling/Malmö Symphony Orchestra (BIS)
> 
> Magnard is pretty much a new composer to me. Being a French music aficionado, I figured I'd better check him out. This is a lovely, rich late-Romantic symphony that combines the best of Bruckner and Mahler into one. Highly recommended!
> 
> Edit: This is now my favorite symphony by a French composer that I have heard. Just unreasonably gorgeous, especially the last few minutes of the finale.


If you haven't gotten to the Dukas Symphony, plunge ahead, it is a masterpiece. I would say a step above Magnard as much as I like them.

I think i know 2 sets of the Magnard symphonies, on Hyperion and Plasson? Have to check that out, but I have the Hyperion Ossonce/BBC on my computer. I like all that I've heard.


----------



## Conrad2

Stravinsky: Le Sacre Du Printemps
Conducted by Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Symphony #6, "Pathétique" Deutsche Grammophon box set, 1974, Italian pressing.

Really love this set.

View attachment 149679


----------



## Bkeske

Solti Edition Vol. 6 box set. Sides 5-8 Verdi - Missa Da Requiem, Wiener Philharmoniker with Wiener Staatsopernchor 1970. DECCA

View attachment 149680


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev - Symphony No. 1*
_USSR State Symphony Ochestra - Evgeni Svetlanov_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gade: Novelettes


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## 13hm13

*BAX: Symphonic Poems*

BAX: Symphonic Poems


----------



## Bkeske

From one of the two 'unusual' Korean box sets I have; 'The Great Classical Music of the World' collection. All previously released individually, by Decca, Philips, and Deutsche Grammophon.

Haven't played anything from these sets for a while. They are all pressed very nicely, and in almost mint condition.

View attachment 149682


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I honestly had no idea what the first few sentences meant. A different world. For anyone else confused, I think the short version is "I have an expensive turntable and had to change the stylus". This being the turntable in question:
> 
> View attachment 149670
> 
> 
> (Which, I have to say, looks marvellous. But _my_ wow factor comes from looking at the prices for this sort of kit!).
> 
> *I nevertheless find myself utterly bemused by the use of what is essentially wind-up gramophone technology to decode an audio signal in the 21st Century!*
> 
> Mind you, we have people in another thread worrying about taking 3 CDs to a desert island. The addiction to technologie-ancienne is strong with these ones!
> 
> I say that in genuine surprise, not as a criticism of anyone in particular, btw.


I wonder if you get as _bemused_ by, say, a clarinetist playing his wooden clarinet (old technology to produce musical tones) to perform the Mozart Clarinet Concerto with an ... and I gasp! ... _orchestra_ of real live musicians with a bunch of old technology instruments with keys and strings and frets and valves and stretched skins ....

Can't they just nowadays generate all the needed sounds from a small box with a microchip? Aren't musicians archaic?

Fortunately I don't have to "wind-up" my VPI "gramophone" in order to enjoy it. Just press a button. (Oh yes! It's an electric device, believe it or not! I run the current through a PANAMAX power conditioner that filters out extraneous electrical noise.) I save my cranking arm for my old Ford.









But even that machine ranks as "new technology" to some. At least that's what my ol' buddy Virgil keeps tellin' me. And ol' Virgil is highly suspicious of technology capable of carrying me on-around. (You can catch a glimpse of Virgil on my profile pic.)

Another bit of wisdom from Virgil: Don't live your life looking at the prices of things that enhance your pleasure at being alive, or you're likely to eat weeds, live in a box, or, as the alternative, work like a dog till it kills you and deprives you of any of the time you might have had for a pleasure, such as listening to a Bach LP with Heinz Holliger and a VPI turntable.

And now I suppose I have to go apologize to Ol' Sam, the dog, for my remark in that prior paragraph.

Perhaps, AbsolutelyBaching, you should just leave well enough alone.

I will end with saying: the Holliger record is Absolutely Baching!


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard Conducts Handel - Concerti Grossi Op. 3 & Overtures. English Chamber Orchestra. 2LP box set. Philips Italian pressing, 1972.

View attachment 149684


----------



## KenOC

Yuja Wang plays Liszt's B minor sonata. And she plays it rather well, I think.


----------



## Rogerx

Benda & Benda: Violin Concertos

Josef Suk (violin), Ariane Pfister-Benda (violin)

Suk Chamber Orchestra, Christian Benda

Benda, Franz: Violin Concerto in D major
Benda, Franz: Violin Concerto in D minor
Benda, J J: Violin Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

SONNET CLV said:


> That Bernstein box is a stunning achievement. I've combed through it muchly. (I actually wrote up the submission of this box set at Discogs, a stupendous effort to say the least.) Of course, Mahler's Third Symphony (or any other Mahler symphony or other composer's symphony) is nowhere to be found in that set, which features the music of _composer_ Leonard Bernstein, though it can be had from other collections of Bernstein's recordings. And it's a great Mahler Third! But you won't find it in that
> Deutsche Grammophon collection titled _Bernstein Complete Works_.


Of course you are right, this is the right picture: :angel:


----------



## Gothos

Another Ebay purchase.A good source for music,especially during lockdowns.


----------



## Rogerx

Ives : Symphony No. 1 and 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Leningrad, played by the Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Klaus Mäkelä conducting. A huge symphony for such a young conductor, but he does just fine.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez conducts Webern III*
Album • Berliner Philharmoniker • 1997









_Variations For Orchestra_ Op.30


----------



## SanAntone

*Henricus Isaac*
Album • Jordi Savall • 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Jordi Savall

Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Baxi

Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
*Scenes from the Saga of King Olaf, Op.30*
Soloists
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley
1987


----------



## Guest002

SONNET CLV said:


> I wonder if you get as _bemused_ by, say, a clarinetist playing his wooden clarinet (old technology to produce musical tones) to perform the Mozart Clarinet Concerto with an ... and I gasp! ... _orchestra_ of real live musicians with a bunch of old technology instruments with keys and strings and frets and valves and stretched skins ....
> 
> Can't they just nowadays generate all the needed sounds from a small box with a microchip? Aren't musicians archaic?


Well, no. That doesn't bemuse me. That's a question of music _production_. What you were describing and which I found bemusing (which, just in case we are two people separated by a common language, I use to mean 'puzzled or confused') is a matter of music _*re*_production. Different ball-game, so completely different issues arising.



SONNET CLV said:


> Fortunately I don't have to "wind-up" my VPI "gramophone" in order to enjoy it. Just press a button. (Oh yes! It's an electric device, believe it or not! I run the current through a PANAMAX power conditioner that filters out extraneous electrical noise.) I save my cranking arm for my old Ford.


I said it was "essentially" wind-up gramophone technology (which it is, in precisely the same way your Ford -great looking vehicle- is essentially using the same internal combustion engine technology that my 2020 Seat does). Obviously, you don't pay the sort of prices I saw and have it shipped with a key!



SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps, AbsolutelyBaching, you should just leave well enough alone.
> 
> I will end with saying: the Holliger record is Absolutely Baching!


Well, I'm certainly leaving your choice of technology well enough alone! My pockets don't stretch that far for starters. But perhaps more relevantly, in the post to which I replied, you spent three paragraphs describing the ritual of changing the stylus, re-balancing, and setting anti-skidding, tracking weight and so on. That's a lot of effort to go to: even _you_ said it was 'a pain'. And then the _very first_ thing you said when you were finally in a position to play some music with all that carefully-re-arranged kit was "the [record] surface was amazingly quiet".

And my bemusement arises from these particular aspects of your musical experience, because they are all long-solved problems requiring no physical effort at all to fix.

So, clearly I envy you your wind-up Ford: but I wouldn't want to use one as my sole source of transport! And I am grateful to Aunt Maud for knitting me new woolly jumpers, but I wouldn't want her to be my only source of clothing! Hobbies and crafts and special interests and so on are great: no problem with them at all. I just find it (literally) bemusing that someone who clearly cares about and enjoys listening to music chooses to do so in a (self-admittedly) fiddly, "painful" and expensive way and where the first attribute to be commented on, apparently, is a lack of surface noise. The requirements and priorities struck me as a little odd, shall we say.

But anyway, you keep on doing you. I wasn't suggesting anything otherwise and my comment was about *my* bemusement, not a criticism of you and your chosen approach to music reproduction.

Incidentally, you have given me great material for an article. I often get criticised for saying people should spend up on a "proper" server with multiple hard disks -and then get two of them, to minimise the risk of hardware failure. And people always complain that I'm proposing something they simply can't afford and is way too complicated for the average storer of digital music files and surely digital music should be cheaper than that, etc etc etc. And now I have the perfect rejoinder: true audiophiles spend up big, on whichever technology takes their fancy, analogue or digital. And I'm genuinely grateful for you having mentioned some names which I'd never heard of before, because I shall be able to cite them in my future rebuttals of alleged digital and server extravagance on my part without having to resort to the tired old tropes of $18,000 speaker cables!


----------



## Dimace

Everybody who loves the violin knows* Ruggiero.* The Californian was one of the very best 20th century violin players and for me personally something more: A real bow phenomenon. Is the man who destroyed the competition with his Brahms Violin Concerto by performing ALL the cadenzas at the end of the 1st part. Is the man who performed Tchaikovsky's, Beethoven's and Paganini's VCs in one day (with Malcom Sargent, if I can correctly remember) and much more. His *Sibelius Violin Concerto* isn't an exception: Phenomenal Playing, dexterity and musicality to superlative degree. The man is the Van Cliburn of the piano for the Americans. Period. This 1959 Decca recording is overall very special. If you want to have one of the best Sibelius VC and a very good collectible go for this one. Money in the bank LP. (although quite expensive and difficult to be found in M/M- condition. Suggested 1000% (We have again* Øivin Fjeldstad* on the podium. It isn't a coincidence. I want to bring closer to you this great conductor, as I have done with Schuricht. The man is also a phenomenon, especially for the Scandinavian composers)


----------



## flamencosketches

Happy birthday to the master:










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quartet No.19 in C major, K465, the "Dissonance" quartet. Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Intuition ; Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)

Ducros: Encore
Dvořák: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Joplin: Original Rag
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Paganini: Fantasia on the G string (after Rossini's 'Mose in Egitto')
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Sollima: Violoncelles, Vibrez!
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## 13hm13

As noted in DH's latest vlog...

Mendelssohn: Complete Symphonies / Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker


----------



## Guest002

13hm13 said:


> As noted in DH's latest vlog...
> 
> Mendelssohn: Complete Symphonies / Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker


Thanks for the pointer. I tend to skip the 'beautiful melodies' videos, but this one is indeed rather good.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria
> 
> The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


Snow day this morning. I had that in my hands a few minutes ago but went with this instead:


----------



## Malx

A symphony and a violin concerto I seldom play these days, over familiarity I suspect.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 6 - NDRSO, Gunter Wand.*

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 3 - Baiba Skride, Kammerorchester CPE Bach, Hartmut Haenchen.*


----------



## Guest002

Hans Werner Henze _Heliogabalus Imperator_
Oliver Knussen conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 1*
_DSO - Slatkin_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part three of three for this afternoon.

_The Auden Songs_ - cycle of seven songs for tenor and piano trio [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1989):










Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1998):










Flute Concerto (2002):










Cello Concerto (2002):










_Piano Album I_ - twenty seven miniatures (1978-2001):
_Six Friends_ - six miniatures (2006-07):


----------



## Guest002

Saverio Mercadante's _Il Giuramento_.
Gerd Albrecht, Chor und Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Robert Kerns, Agnes Baltsa, Placido Domingo


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 1


----------



## haziz

*Borodin - Symphony No. 2*
_Stuttgart Radio SO - Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Renaud Capuçon January 27th*



Beethoven & Korngold - Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Berlin PO - Wallenstein_

One of my favorite pieces in any genre! I usually play Du Pre's classic rendition with Barbirolli, which remains my definitive recording. I am less enamored with her recording of the concerto with her husband, Barenboim, conducting. Fournier, in this recording, and more recently Sol Gabetta's, and Alisa Weilerstein's recordings, are the only ones that I think rise almost to the level of the Du Pre/LSO/Barbirolli recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor) & Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Winner - Lied
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2010
Winner - Lied


----------



## Guest002

Ned Rorem's _Concertino da Camera_.
Scott Speck, Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra, Jory Vinikour (harpsichord)


----------



## Guest002

Gordon Jacob's _Variations for Recorder_
Annabel Knight (recorders), Robin Bigwood (harpsichord & piano), Maggini String Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149699
> 
> 
> Gordon Jacob's _Variations for Recorder_
> Annabel Knight (recorders), Robin Bigwood (harpsichord & piano), Maggini String Quartet


There's also a really good Lyrita disc of Rubbra and Britten's recorder music that you might know.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qyz3








Beethoven's Fifth Symphony conducted by Semyon Bychkov, with opera star Piotr Beczała and the Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde beguiling in vocal music by Haydn, Mozart and Schubert, a concert recorded a year ago to the day, the orchestra celebrates the 150th anniversary of its home in Vienna, the beautiful Musikverein

Presented by Fiona Talkington

7.30pm
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Haydn: "Stimmt an die Saiten" from The Creation
Mozart: "Konstanze, dich wieder zu sehen"! - "O wie ängstlich" from 'The Abduction from the Seraglio
Schubert: Pax vobiscum

7.55pm
Interval
Taffanel: Wind Quintet
Wien-Berlin Ensemble

8.20pm
Beethoven: Symphony no.5 in C minor

Piotr Beczała, tenor
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde
Vienna Philharmonic
Semyon Bychkov, conductor

Image: Chris Christodoulou


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> There's also a really good Lyrita disc of Rubbra and Britten's recorder music that you might know.


I've got this one containing both Rubbra and Britten:









...but that's Dutton Laboratories, not Lyrita. Do you know if it's the same thing just cross-licensed, or whatever it is they do? Or should I be on the hunt for another disk entirely?!


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem: Les chansons

Cut Circle, Jesse Rodin

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: MEW1995
Label: Musique en Wallonie
Length: 2 hours 13 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2021
Editor's Choice

CD I


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam & Peter Masseurs

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## HenryPenfold

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I've got this one containing both Rubbra and Britten:
> 
> View attachment 149700
> 
> 
> ...but that's Dutton Laboratories, not Lyrita. Do you know if it's the same thing just cross-licensed, or whatever it is they do? Or should I be on the hunt for another disk entirely?!


Mea culpa. It is indeed a Dutton disc. I also have that disc. That is not the first time I have mixed up Lyrita and Dutton discs.


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Othello Overture (Handley/Chandos)
Dvorak - Symphony #5 (Pesek/Virgin)*


----------



## Guest002

HenryPenfold said:


> Mea culpa. It is indeed a Dutton disc. I also have that disc. That is not the first time I have mixed up Lyrita and Dutton discs.


Not a problem. It was good of you to draw it to my attention anyway


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #30, Op. 109 - Claudio Arrau


Bartok - String Quartet #2 - Takacs Quartet


Holmboe - String Quartet #3 - The Koppel Quartet


----------



## mparta

flamencosketches said:


> Happy birthday to the master:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: String Quartet No.19 in C major, K465, the "Dissonance" quartet. Emerson String Quartet











highly recommended, lovely, musical Viennese non-New York traffic and skyscraper Mozart


----------



## eljr

Johannes Ockeghem: Les chansons

Cut Circle, Jesse Rodin

Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: MEW1995
Label: Musique en Wallonie
Length: 2 hours 13 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2021
Editor's Choice

CD II


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149707


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater
Laudate pueri Dominum
Confitebor tibi Domine

Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis, direction

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann

Chor & Symphonieorchester des

Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ELbowe

*At Thrift store saw this; Aaron Copland is the only one I recognise... but for .25 cents. 
Paul Jacobs - Plays Blues, Ballads & Rags
American Music for Piano: Aaron Copland, Frederic Rzewski and William Bolcom.
Nonesuch ‎Digital "Target" CD. 1991 (recorded 1980 Columbia 30th St. Recording Studios, New York City)*


----------



## Guest002

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_.
I've always had the Thomas Beecham before now, but recently 'upgraded' to this Kirill Kondrashin and the Concertgebouw Orchestra version. It's very fine, but the Beecham retains its 1950s charm, too!


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Don Quixote - António Meneses (cello), Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.*
Another of those pieces that I rarely take down from the shelves these days - my loss, I thoroughly enjoyed hearing this again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 3

Piano Sonata Op.10 No.3
Piano Sonata Op.13 
Piano Sonata Op.14 No.1
Piano Sonata Op.14 No.2

This set of Beethoven sonatas is among the most beautiful I have ever heard. At times the playing is of a clear ultimate clarity and a true almost exaltic joy. 
This Beethoven is stripped of all sentimentality,
and it is exciting to hear how without romantic additions the music can be so enchantingly beautiful.


----------



## Guest002

Darius Milhaud's _Symphony No. 3_. 
Alun Francis and the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel

*Edited to add:* I forgot to mention the choir: Chor des Theatres Basel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149716


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Coronation Mass, K317
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Catherine Robbin, contralto
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
Michael George, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1993


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> CD 3
> 
> Piano Sonata Op.10 No.3
> Piano Sonata Op.13
> Piano Sonata Op.14 No.1
> Piano Sonata Op.14 No.2
> 
> This set of Beethoven sonatas is among the most beautiful I have ever heard. At times the playing is of a clear ultimate clarity and a true almost exaltic joy.
> This Beethoven is stripped of all sentimentality,
> and it is exciting to hear how without romantic additions the music can be so enchantingly beautiful.


One of my favourite Beethoven sonata cycles. There's an earlier Gulda set on the Orfeo label, and that's pretty special, too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra *** [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** revised version in which Mahler excluded the first of the three original parts)










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## SanAntone

*Ockeghem: Choral Music*
Album • Graindelavoix • 2006


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 3 - Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Rhapsodies for Violin & Orchestra Nos 1 & 2 - Gil Shaham, Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> One of my favourite Beethoven sonata cycles. There's an earlier Gulda set on the Orfeo label, and that's pretty special, too.


The server was too busy so I had to wait a bit...

There are two earlier complete recordings, one for the Austrian radio,1953/54 ( he was 23 at the time) and the other is a Decca recording ( Sofiensaal) that started one month later. Both are OOP and difficult to find for an affordable price especially if you have to buy it outside the EU.
I searched for it for a long time today and ended up buying a set with the pianist Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## Joe B

Bourdon said:


> The server was too busy so I had to wait a bit...


Same problem here (CT, USA)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Same problem here (CT, USA)


I am waiting too!!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Romberg: Violin Concertos

Chouchane Siranossian (violin), Capriccio Barockorchester

Release Date: 22nd Jan 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA452
Label: Alpha


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> The server was too busy so I had to wait a bit...


This has happened previous, it generally self corrects.

Peace :angel:


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 149707
> 
> 
> Stabat Mater
> Laudate pueri Dominum
> Confitebor tibi Domine
> 
> Julia Lezhneva, soprano
> Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
> Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
> I Barocchisti
> Diego Fasolis, direction
> 
> 2013


This is a reason I enjoy this thread so much. It fills me with direction for my listening. :angel:


----------



## Guest002

Vincent d'Indy, _Souvenirs - Poème symphonique_
Jean-Luc Tingaud, Royal Scottish National Orchestra.

A lovely sense of sunny, evening-glow melancholy. Thank you, Randomiser!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 3 by Sibelius now with Helsinki Phil./Segerstam.


----------



## Baxi

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
*Don Quixote, Op.35
Don Juan, Op.20*
John Sharp, Cello
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
1991


----------



## Guest002

_Twelve Danses from The Danserye_ by Tylman Susato.
David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London.
Hampton Court on Steroids: fun stuff!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Alberic Magnard - Symphony No. 4*
> Thomas Sanderling/Malmö Symphony Orchestra (BIS)
> 
> Magnard is pretty much a new composer to me. Being a French music aficionado, I figured I'd better check him out. This is a lovely, rich late-Romantic symphony that combines the best of Bruckner and Mahler into one. Highly recommended!
> 
> Edit: This is now my favorite symphony by a French composer that I have heard. Just unreasonably gorgeous, especially the last few minutes of the finale.


Magnard's 4th is my favorite French symphony ever as well (even above Saint-Saëns' 3rd). I was truly impressed by that robust and noble performance, a real ear-opening rendition.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
LaSalle Quartet

Catching up with the string quartet listening thread. I really like this quartet; it's my second favorite of Schönberg's five string quartets, which are all wonderful.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sibelius' fifth Symphony


----------



## eljr

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater, Laudate Pueri & Confitebor

Julia Lezhneva (soprano), Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor)

I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis

Release Date: 4th Nov 2013
Catalogue No: 3191472
Label: Erato
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 149727
> 
> 
> Sibelius' fifth Symphony


He was right to revise it!!!!


----------



## bharbeke

All of these videos came from the Grand Karajan Review thread, and they are all fantastic. The Symphony No. 8 is well done in the 1970's and 1980's version by Karajan.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## MusicSybarite

HenryPenfold said:


> He was right to revise it!!!!


Indeed! The original version seems to wander around more and it's much less cohesive.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with 5 by Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra from the RCA _Living Stereo_ collection:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (w/Emil Gilels, piano); _The Nutcracker Suite_ 
2. *"Spain"*: *de Falla*: _El Amor Brujo_ (w/Leontyne Price, soprano); _The Cornered Hat_; _La Vida Breve_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book 2: Triana_; *Granados*: _Goyescas: Intermezzo_; *Albeniz*: _Ibera Book1:Fete-Dieu a Seville_; _Book 4: Navarra_
3. *"Vienna"*: *Johann Strauss Jr*: _Morning Papers_; _Emperor Waltz_; *On the Beautiful Blue Danube*; *Carl Maria von Weber*: _Invitation to Dance_; *Josef Strauss*: _Village Swallows_; *Richard Strauss*: _Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes_; *Johann Strauss Jr*: _Vienna Blood_; _Roses from the South_; _Treasure Waltz_; _Thunder and Lightning Waltz_ 
4. *Bartok*: _Concerto for Orchestra_; _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_; _Hungarian Sketches_
5. *Hovhaness*: _Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"_; *Stravinsky*: _The Fairy's Kiss: Divertimento_; *Prokofiev*: _Lieutenant Kije Suite_


----------



## HerbertNorman

HenryPenfold said:


> He was right to revise it!!!!


I have to agree


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gombert, Credo for 8*

I think this is outstanding. The choir is well-blended, and the acoustic isn't so reverberant that the details get lost. I suppose purists would prefer one to a part with individual, distinctive voices. But for those who aren't that persnickety, this group is so in sync that they sound like one person.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Can't get enough of the Sibelius tonight...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Harbison, Snow Country*

I don't listen to this recording that much, but it's the first snowfall of the year out here, so Snow Country seems appropriate.


----------



## Flamme

Fiona Talkington presents one of the highlights of last year's concert season.

Soprano Miah Persson and mezzo-soprano Lise Davidsen join the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra for a performance of Gustav Mahler's hugely emotive Symphony No.2 - The Resurrection.

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection"

Miah Persson, soprano
Lisa Davidsen, mezzo-soprano
Edvard Grieg Kor
Collegium Musicum Bergen
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner, conductor

Concert given Grieg Hall in Bergen, Norway in September 2019.

Image: Benjamin Ealovega








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qyvb


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149733


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996
Partita in C minor, BWV 997
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998

Sean Shibe, guitar

2020


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149724
> 
> 
> _Twelve Danses from The Danserye_ by Tylman Susato.
> David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London.
> Hampton Court on Steroids: fun stuff!


You're doing it again, raiding my cupboard! You're not elfin are you? (I need to know what to look out for and how you're foiling the security system). I'm lucky you haven't discovered the chocolate stash.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Elgar: Violin Sonata, Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata, Lark Ascending. Jennifer Pike, Martin Roscoe. Pike delivers her usual excellent performance and she and Roscoe display amazing synergy. The VW sonata was really good, I hadn't heard it before. Recommended










Morean: Cello Concerto. Guy Johnston, Falletta, Ulster. Also some short works. Quite enjoyable and accessible.










Diamond: Symphony No. 8 Schwarz, Seattle. Well performed by Schwarz, this doesn't sound much like earlier Diamond but grows on one. Also there were two fillers TOM suite and This Sacred Ground which were pleasant.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 Jochum, Berlin. Excellent performance but rather congested sound.










Escales, Works by Ravel, Debussy, Ibert, Durufle, Chabrier. John Wilson, Sinfonia of London. A favourite disc from 2020. Recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149734


*Georges Bizet*

Symphony in C major
Jeux d'enfants
Scènes Bohémiennes from "La jolie fille de Perth"

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos, conductor

1994


----------



## Bkeske

In honor of Mozart's birthday.

CBS Masterworks, released 1984

View attachment 149735


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Gombert, Credo for 8*
> 
> I think this is outstanding. The choir is well-blended, and the acoustic isn't so reverberant that the details get lost. I suppose purists would prefer one to a part with individual, distinctive voices. But for those who aren't that *persnickety*, this group is so in sync that they sound like one person.
> 
> View attachment 149729


Now that's a great word! Well done.


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grün leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in music by Ko Matsushita:


----------



## Guest

This is a phenomenal duo--amazing playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 149733
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996
> Partita in C minor, BWV 997
> Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998
> 
> Sean Shibe, guitar
> 
> 2020


I love that recording! Have you heard this one by him? It's great--contains works by Dowland, Walton, and Britten.


----------



## Guest

A solid, no nonsense performance with very good sound on this SACD.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Cello Concerto*
_Pierre Fournier - Berlin PO - Szell_










*Balakirev - Symphony No. 2*
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra - Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## Bkeske

Mozart Piano Concertos No. 15 In B-Flat Major / No. 17 In G Major. Szell, Casadesus, Cleveland. Columbia Masterworks 1969

View attachment 149738


----------



## Joe B

Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in choral music by Owain Park:


----------



## Conrad2

Schoenberg: Transfigured Night, Op.4, String Trio, Op.45
LaSalle Quartet
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1984








While I was searching for something to listen to on Tidal, I stumble across this album. Never had I been more gladder to press play for this year. It's beautiful, and I almost want to kick myself for lacking the knowledge to express why it felt that way to me or to appreciate it even more.

I'm a newbie to classical music, so if anyone has suggestions for what records for this particular sextet I should listen to, or point me to the right thread for listening suggestions, then I am all ears.


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg - Transfigured Night (Verklärte Nacht)* _- Version for String Orchestra_
_Alisa Weilerstein - Trondheim Soloists_

I have never understood or liked Shoenberg's music; I still don't.


----------



## Conrad2

haziz said:


> *Schoenberg - Transfigured Night (Verklärte Nacht)* _- Version for String Orchestra_
> _Alisa Weilerstein - Trondheim Soloists_
> 
> I have never understood or liked Shoenberg's music; I still don't.


May I ask why, you didn't like Schoenberg? I'm interested in a contrary opinion. For me, I like Schoenberg's Transfigured Night, at least the Lasalle quartet version, as when I listened to it, I felt enthralled by the vibrant and rich sound, especially the violin's vibrato. I cannot really articulate why I like it other than it make me felt something.

Generally speaking, when different people listen to a piece, they may have different reaction from each other. Thus, I'm interested why it didn't work for you, as I may learn something from a person who spent more time on this forum than I have.

I will listen to your suggested album, and see if I like it. Thank you for giving me a alternative record to listen to.


----------



## Conrad2

Haziz, I'm sad to read that Schoenberg didn't work for you as it did for me. If I may asked, you don't like Shoenberg's music? I'm interested in learning why, so I might learn something that I didn't got from a first hearing. 

Thank you for giving me an alternative record for listening to. I will definitely listen to it!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6* "Pathétique"
_San Francisco Symphony - Michael Tilson Thomas_


----------



## haziz

Conrad2 said:


> Haziz, I'm sad to read that Schoenberg didn't work for you as it did for me. If I may asked, you don't like Shoenberg's music? I'm interested in learning why, so I might learn something that I didn't got from a first hearing.
> 
> Thank you for giving me an alternative record for listening to. I will definitely listen to it!


Different people have different tastes. This was really not meant to discourage you from pursuing music that moves you, indeed you certainly should. This is not my first exposure to Schoenberg, and as I said in the prior post, I have never understood or liked his music and likely never will. I actually re-listened to the piece after noticing your post since I had not listened to any of his music in years. My impression of his music remains the same. But that of course is my taste. By all means pursue what you like. Verklärte Nacht is about the only work by him that I find "almost" listenable. He may end up becoming your favorite composer. I did not intend to actually either guide or discourage you. I just posted what I had just listened to.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Complete String Quartet*s
Quatuor Végh









Quartet No. 15


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 8

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Adagio in G major (Original Version of Hob.XV/22II)
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G major, Hob.XVI:11
Piano Sonata No. 6 in C major, Hob.XVI:10
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Hob.XVII1
Piano Sonata No. 51 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:38
Piano Sonata No. 59 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:49
Variations on 'Gott erhalte Franz, den Kaiser' in G major (after Hob.III/77ii)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Of course, today, like any day, was a good day to listen to Mozart. But, unlike any other day in history, it was also a good day to celebrate Mozart's 265th birthday.

I generally ponder what works to hear to celebrate a composer birthday, often putting together some sort of thematic program that has something or other to do with something or other. Since this new year still resonates in my consciousness (in a sublime contrast to how the previous year resonated), I decided to made the numbers 20 and 21 resonate in my music room.

And since I have been enjoying a great deal of vinyl for the past several days, glorying in the sound of a new cartridge on my turntable rig, I decided those resonances had to be spun from black discs.

I turned to an old favorite, a box of black vinyl discs that go back decades but still remain fresh on my listening venue, the Murray Hill "green box" of _All the Mozart Symphonies_, featuring No. 1 through No. 47 on 15 records.









I of course chose numbers 20 (in D) and 21 (in A). I admit I could not have identified a theme of either prior to playing through the works, but after the concert was over I felt in a dancingly good mood for the new year. After all, the keys of D major and A major in Mozart's major hands produce some major joyful music. And I enjoyed it.

Happy Birthday, once again, Maestro.


----------



## Bkeske

Philips 1965. Netherlands pressing.

View attachment 149744


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Boulez Conducts Arnold Schoenberg - A Survivor From Warsaw, Op. 46, Variations For Orchestra, Op. 31, Five Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 16, Accompaniment To A Cinematographic Scene, Op. 34. B.B.C. Symphony Orchestra. CBS Masterworks 1978

View attachment 149745


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 3


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 2


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _La stravaganza_, (ed. John Walsh) Op. 4 Nos. 1, 2, 4, 9, & 11; Concerto in F major, RV 291 and Double Concerto in F major, RV 544 "Il Proteo o sia il mondo al rovescio"
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano),
Houston Symphony Orchestra- Christoph Eschenbach

Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Der Rosenkavalier - Suite 
Waldseligkeit, Op. 49 No. 1
Wiegenlied, Op. 41 No. 1


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: _Mša Glagolskaja_
Tina Kiberg, Randi Stene, Peter Svensson, Ulrik Cold
The Danish National Radio Choir and Symphony Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):
Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes a song composed in 1892):


----------



## Guest002

Julius Röntgen's _Suite 'Aus Jotúnheim'_
David Porcelijn and the Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz

A wise purchasing decision made in response to a recent(ish) David Hurwitz video. As he described it: "genial", which it very much is.


----------



## Jacck

Tomita - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Malx

Continuing the Shostakovich Symphony journey.

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 13 'Babi Yar' - Moscow PO etc, Kirill Kondrashin.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 28 in C major, K200, etc.

The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture
Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Symphony No. 28 in C major, K200
Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K319
Symphony No. 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'


----------



## Guest002

Another Hurwitz recommendation, though only one made in passing in a talk about lots of other things.

Niels Gade's _Symphony No. 2_, written when he was 26, and sounding like very good Mendelssohn, with a Danish accent.
Christopher Hogwood and the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*R Strauss, Don Juan & Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils - Staateskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Lars Vogt


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ...................
> 
> Another Hurwitz recommendation, though only one made in passing in a talk about lots of other things.
> 
> Niels Gade's _Symphony No. 2_, written when he was 26, and sounding like very good Mendelssohn, with a Danish accent.
> Christopher Hogwood and the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


Thanks for reminding me of Gade. I have this Naxos CD buried somewhere in my collection, but I turned to a streaming service rather than try to find it. Pleasant, if relatively unremarkable music. I probably should incorporate it into my endless rotation of Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Dvorak orchestral works. Recently I have been exploring other composers, and revisiting ones that I had disliked on first or second listen. It's always good to expand one's horizons.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> Thanks for reminding me of Gade. I have this Naxos CD buried somewhere in my collection, but I turned to a streaming service rather than try to find it. Pleasant, if relatively unremarkable music. I probably should incorporate it into my endless rotation of Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Dvorak orchestral works. Recently I have been exploring other composers, and revisiting ones that I had disliked on first or second listen. It's always good to expand one's horizons.


Apparently, no Dane gets married without Gade's _Brudevalsen_... who knew?! (Unless you're Danish, of course).

Anyway: I agree with the 'pleasant and unremarkable' comment. It is indeed pleasant and isn't going to 'get in your face' at all. In that respect, I find him very Mendelssohnian -whose music I like a lot, but don't care about much, if that makes sense! Hence my 'Mendelssohn with a Danish accent' comment originally  Initial thoughts are that I actually might remember more Gade than I do Mendelssohn...


----------



## haziz

*Gade - Violin Concerto*
_Thomas Albertus Irnberger - Jerusalem SO - Doron Salomon_

A fine romantic violin concerto, that deserves greater exposure and play time. This one is definitely going into my regular rotation.


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes Brahms: Viola Sonatas*
Rachel Roberts, Lars Vogt


----------



## Guest002

Giovanni Bottesini's _Duetto for clarinet and double bass_
Andrew Litton, the English Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Martin (double bass) and my old Uni acquaintance Emma Johnson (clarinet)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Suite bergamasque*

I was listening to a recording of Debussy playing Clair de Lune, and it's remarkable how he does it differently from most people. I pulled out Gieseking to confirm it, and it's true. I guess everyone thinks Debussy got it wrong.


----------



## sbmonty

Bax: Quintet For Harp And Strings
mobius


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149760


*Max Bruch*

Adagio (cello)
Canzone (cello)
Kol Nidrei (cello)
In memoriam (violin)
Adagio appassionato (violin)
Romanze (violin)

Tomotada Soh, violin
Curdin Coray, cello
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Howard Griffiths, director

1992


----------



## RockyIII

Kontrapunctus said:


> I love that recording! Have you heard this one by him? It's great--contains works by Dowland, Walton, and Britten.


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - The Tragedy of Coriolanus (Penny/Naxos)
Persichetti - Piano Sonata #10 (Burleson/New World)
Diamond - Symphony #4 (Schwarz/Delos)*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #31, Op. 110 - Claudio Arrau


Dutilleux - L'arbre des songes (Violin Concerto) - Issac Stern/Maazel/Orchestre National de France


----------



## libopera

I'm not a ballet fan, but the Gergiev execution of this "Swan lake" is a great experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## eljr

Richter: November (Single Edit)
Mari Samuelsen & Konzerthausorchester Berlin & Jonathan Stockhammer
From the Album Richter: November (Single Edit)
January 11, 2019


----------



## eljr

Mary Queen Of Scots

Max Richter, Dave Foster (unknown), Jane Marshall (cor anglais), Hugh Webb (harp), London Voices (chorus), Jean Kelly (celtic harp)

Release Date: 7th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: 4836043
Label: DG
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## realdealblues

*Gaetano Donizetti*
_Requiem in D minor_
[Rec. 1979]







_Soloists:_ Luciano Pavarotti, Viorica Cortez, Renato Bruson, Paolo Washington
_Conductor:_ Gerhard Fackler
_Orchestra:_ Orchestra e Coro dell'Arena di Verona

I have never heard this work before. There were a few bits of interest towards the end but otherwise I can't say that I was really blown away by the work itself, some very nice singing though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Italian Lute Music*

*Kapsberger-Melij-Piccinini & Frecobaldi*

Lute,Theorbo & Chitaronne


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Contrapuntus 11, BWV 1080 (arranged for string quartet) 
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata, Op. 5, No. 1*
Christian Tetzlaff, Antje Weithaas, Rachel Rogers, Tanja Tetzlaff


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach & Ysaÿe, Vol. 1*
Antje Weithaas









Solo violin sonatas by Bach and Ysaÿe.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Masterpiece...


----------



## eljr

Glass: Mishima

Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: OMM0128
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Songfest, Chichester Psalms

Donald Gramm (bass), Clamma Dale (soprano), John Reardon (baritone), Neil Rosenshein (tenor), Nancy Williams (mezzo-soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), 
Wiener Jeunesse-Chor (chorus), Günther Theuring (chorus master), Soloist of the Wiener Sangerknaben

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

This disc is one of four that arrived today, all very cheap, pre-loved all had been sitting on my wish list for a considerable length of time.

*Arcadi Volodos, Live at Carnegie Hall - featuring pieces by Liszt, Scriabin, Rachmaninoff & Schumann.*


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_La Stravaganza, Op. 4_
[Rec. 1977]







_Violin:_ 
Piero Toso (Concertos Nos. 1, 3-8, 11-12)
Juan Carlos Rybin (Concertos Nos. 2, 9-10)
_Conductor:_ Claudio Scimone
_Ensemble:_ I Solisti Veneti


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen - Mari

Mari Samuelsen

Release Date: 7th Jun 2019
Catalogue No: 4835869
Label: DG
Length: 1 hour 46 minutes

CD I


----------



## Guest

He's an amazing violinist--that Ginastera is a monster! Great sound, too.


----------



## 13hm13

DVORAK: American Suite / Silent Woods / Prague Waltzes


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

*Diabelli Variations*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)


----------



## millionrainbows

Fromm Music Foundation: Twentieth Century Composers Series










A very interesting 10-CD set. Faithful reproductions of old LPs first released on the EPIC label, a subsidiary of Columbia (The Yardbirds and Jeff Beck's label) between 1956-1959. The first 6 albums are in mono, and the remaining 4 are in glorious "StereoRama" sound.


----------



## Guest002

Given *the recent(ish) news of the sad demise of Osian Ellis*, I felt I had to: Benjamin Britten's _Suite for Harp_, played by its inspiration and dedicatee.


----------



## Guest002

And this time, _A Birthday Hansel_.
I always thought Peter Pears' Scottish accent was a bit 'iffy', but the Queen Mother liked it (the song cycle was a birthday present for her from her daughter, Elizabeth II), so it must have passed the 'sniff' test there! And Osian Ellis on the harp again.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*, music for solo piano: _Incises_, Sonata No. 1, _Une page d'éphéméride_, Sonata No. 3
Marc Ponthus

Authoritative and poetic performances of these scintillating, gorgeous masterpieces! Highly recommended.

Side note: Bridge makes many superb recordings, but why do most of their albums have terrible cover art? This one if anything has better cover art than average for them...


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez' choices here are revealing. He has a lot of respect for Varese, no doubt.










Oh, yes, I remember these Archiv editions when they first appeared as LPs. That cover was textured nicely. Kirkpatrick has my respect as premiering Ives' Concord Sonata. His musicality is expansive, and he brings plenty of drama and dynamic contrast to this recording of the humble clavichord.


----------



## eljr

Mari Samuelsen - Mari

Mari Samuelsen

Release Date: 7th Jun 2019
Catalogue No: 4835869
Label: DG
Length: 1 hour 46 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Recomposed - The Four Seasons, Vasks, Pärt

Fenella Humphreys (violin)

Covent Garden Sinfonia, Ben Palmer
Release Date: 28th Jun 2019
Catalogue No: RCD1015
Label: Rubicon
Length: 63 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2019
Concerto Choice


----------



## vincula

A real _Mehtaphysical_ Mahler on steroids :lol:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## perempe

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (Notturno, Scherzo, Wedding March)
Mendelssohn: Violin concerto
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4

Miskolci Symphony Orchestra
Vilmos Szabadi - violin
Mátyás Antal - conductor

I stopped attending their concerts 3 years ago as I'm attending only BFO, Hungarian RSO & Hungarian National PO concerts now, but I'm still familiar with the orchestra and the hall.


----------



## Guest002

You're not going to believe this. The randomiser just picked this:









Now, as it happens, it specifically picked François-Adrien Boieldieu's _Harp Concerto in Three Tempi_, being played by Iona Brown directing the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields and Marisa Robles happens to be harping on.

But look who else was playing harp on the disk! What a coincidence…


----------



## Merl

Prokofiev SQs - a big favourite.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonata op.111 No.32

*Friedrich Gulda*

Wintermeditation


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: _Lyric Suite_
Juilliard String Quartet

This is one of my all-time favorite string quartets, from any time period. I just love it.

I'm not quite sure whether this is my favorite recording of it, but it is very, very good.


----------



## Guest002

Franz Schmidt's opera _Notre Dame_
Christof Perick, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berln, RIAS-Kammerchor, Chor der St. Hedwigs Kathedral, Gwyneth Jones (Esmeralda), James King (Phoebus), Horst R. Laubenthal (Gringoire), Hartmut Welker (Archdiakonus), Kurt Moll (Quasimodo)

Like Quasimodo's face, the story rings a bell... Shame about the album "art", though. It's like a committee just couldn't be bothered.

The music is wonderful, however: like cheap-seats Wagner!


----------



## Guest

Superb music, playing, and sound.


----------



## SanAntone

*Solo II: Johann Sebastian Bach and Gyorgy Kurtag *
Tabea Zimmermann


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Divertimento for string orchestra, Concerto for Orchestra
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Absolutely superb work here from Stan.


----------



## eljr

Tcherepnin: Le Pavillon d'Armide

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Henry Shek

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 8573657
Label: Naxos


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (Notturno, Scherzo, Wedding March)
> Mendelssohn: Violin concerto
> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Miskolci Symphony Orchestra
> Vilmos Szabadi - violin
> Mátyás Antal - conductor
> 
> I stopped attending their concerts 3 years ago as I'm attending only BFO, Hungarian RSO & Hungarian National PO concerts now, but I'm still familiar with the orchestra and the hall.


Here ya go.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Irmelin Prelude
Concerto for Violin
A Song of Summer
A Late Lark
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Guest

No.8 today. Still a favorite version, especially in this excellent SACD remastering.


----------



## Flamme

American pianist Emanuel Ax plays Brahms' First Piano Concerto, and Lahav Shani conducts Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra in a concert recorded in December 2019.

A rising star, Shani is chief conductor of the Rotterdam Philharmonic and soon starts his tenure as music director of the Israel Philharmonic

Presented by Fiona Talkington

7.30pm
Brahms: Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor

8.25pm
Interval
Mozart: Trio in E flat "Kegelstatt"
Richard Stoltzman, clarinet
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Emanuel Ax, piano

8.45pm
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra

Emanuel Ax, piano
Rotterdam Philharmonic
Lahav Shani, conductor

Image: Lisa Marie Mazzucco 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000qwj5


----------



## Jacck

Benjamin Frankel - Symphony No 8 
Charles Groves-RLPO


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 1st Feb 2019
Catalogue No: CHSA5234
Label: Chandos
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Listening to selections from this until dinner is ready:


----------



## Malx

*Liszt, 10 Hungarian Rhapsodies - Georges Cziffra.*

Gave the whole disc a listen this evening in three batches - all ten in one go might be overkill.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Listening to selections from this until dinner is ready:


What's for dinner?


----------



## Conrad2

Bach: Matthäus-Passion BWV 244.
Karl Richter, Julia Hamari, Otto Büchner, Helen Donath, Horst Laubenthal, Siegmund Nimsgern, Ernst Gerold Schramm, Peter Schreier, Münchener Bach-Orchester, and Münchener Bach-Chor
Performance Year: 1971


----------



## Conrad2

Mahler Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" 
Leonard Bernstein and New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1985


----------



## 13hm13

Rafael Kubelik
Rare Recordings 1963-1974


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _Dance Suite_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti

Elsewhere, I referred to this as possibly the best ever recording of Bartók's _Dance Suite_, so I put it on to see whether I still agree with myself.

I do.


----------



## 13hm13

Emerson String Quartet ‎- Dvořák: "American" Quartet • Tchaikovsky: Quartet No.1 • Borodin: Quartet No.2


----------



## eljr

Conrad2 said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
> 
> View attachment 149788


Erte, women in fashion. Lovely artwork.


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák: Cello Concerto Op. 104 [Yo-Yo Ma, Lorin Maazel]


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Münchner Philharmoniker

Time for me to decide for myself what to think of Gergiev's Bruckner.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
> Münchner Philharmoniker
> 
> Time for me to decide for myself what to think of Gergiev's Bruckner.


I'd be very interested in your views, Knorf. In due course ....


----------



## starthrower

Volume One: Nos. 6,1,3,7
Volume Two: Nos. 4,2,5

The Bacewicz cycle of seven string quartets remains one of my favorite discoveries of the past 5 years. According to some opinions I've read the Lutoslawki's are outclassed by the Silesian Quartet who recorded the cycle for Chandos. I'll have to give those recordings a listen soon. Bacewicz's excellent violin concertos have also been recorded on two volumes for Chandos.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> *Liszt, 10 Hungarian Rhapsodies - Georges Cziffra.*
> 
> Gave the whole disc a listen this evening in three batches - all ten in one go might be overkill.


He actually wrote 19 of them!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149794


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Joseph Haydn*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Giuseppe Torelli*
Trumpet Concerto in D

*Jan Křtitel Jiří Neruda*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

Alison Balsom, trumpet
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

2008


----------



## Bkeske

Maazel and The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1980.

View attachment 149795


----------



## Joe B

James Jordan leading the Westminster Williamson Voices:


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Philippe Herreweghe, Champs Elysees Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia Masterworks 1966.

Very very nice recording, and performances.

View attachment 149798


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Clarinet Quintet*


----------



## 13hm13

Alexei Golovin - Three Russian Piano Concertos









Alexander Scriabin; Sergei Rachmaninov; Nikolai Tcherepnin
(01) Scriabin - Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
(04) Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 43
(05) N. Tcherepnin - Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 30

Alexei Golovin, piano
"Maly" Moscow Symphonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ponkin, conductor

Date: 1990
Label: Le chant du monde (Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto in A minor. The Cleveland Orchestra with David Oistrach and Mstislav Rostropovich. Angel reissue 1980's, original 1970.

View attachment 149800


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21*
Arthur Rubinstein, piano
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Alfred Wallenstein, cond.
Rec. 1961









*CD #81 FROM:*


----------



## Gothos

Enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák - Youth Concerto

Ramon Jaffé (violoncello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin

Cello Concerto in A major, B10
Polonaise in A major for cello & piano or cello & orchestra, B94
Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt

David Fray (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Gothos

Now playing CD 1


----------



## perempe

starthrower said:


>


It's the best channel by far.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Schönberg - Wind Quintet *

This is out of this world good. Super chill. (insightful commentary, I know)


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Overture, Cello & Piano Concerto

Aurelien Pascal (cello), Nareh Arghamanyan (piano)

Münchener Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Accueilly M'a la Belle
Cuidez Vous
Du Tout Ainsi
Hélas M'Amour
Le Despourveu
Missa Accueilly m'a la Belle
Missa Clemens et Behogna
Missa Jesus Autem
Missa L'Homme Armé
Missa Sanguis Sanctorum
Mort ou Mercy
S'il est Ainsy


----------



## adriesba

*Orff: Catulli Carmina and Trionfo di Afrodite
*
Münchner Rundfunkorchester conducted by Franz Welser-Möst
Mozart-Chor Linz, etc.










These pieces probably aren't for everyone, but I quite like them and think they deserve to be more widely known. They are similar to _Carmina Burana_ in that they are simple and very rhythmic, but overall they are more slow-paced. A large portion of _Catulli Carmina_ is a cappella which can be quite mesmerizing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part four up until mid-afternoon.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## Malx

Another of yesterdays four new arrivals.

*Liszt, Piano Sonata etc - Maurizio Pollini *


----------



## HerbertNorman

I said I was going to listen to more Baroque music this year , and beside the German composers (Bach, Händel, Telemann,...) I have become a fan of Albinoni's work


----------



## Guest002

Another random selection: Richard Bonynge conducting L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande in Léo Delibes' ballet _Coppélia_

Not somethiong I've ever listened to very often before, I have to say, though I've had it in the collection since at least 2007. Stunning tunefulness! I guess it's a bit 'pop' for many tastes, but it's pretty delicious even so. Surprising (to me): goes on my list of 'why haven't I listened to you in ages?' things!


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano),

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé, the complete ballet. Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra

This is a work which recently clicked with me, after never previously having made all that much sense to me. This recording sounds pretty good, in great digital sound. A bit slower and more languorous than my other recordings. This is the hometown orchestra for me in what must have been their peak years (the '90s).


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben

Georg Solti


----------



## SanAntone

*Deux - Poulenc, Bartok: Violin Sonatas*
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Polina Leschenko









After finishing the Poulenc sonata, I stuck with Kopatchinskaja, but with her 2019 recording, _*Time & Eternity *_- a phenomenal recording.











> Fiercely original in concept, TIME & ETERNITY opens with the Kol Nidre, the introductory prayer to Yom Kippur, read by a cantor of the Jewish community, followed by John Zorn's (born 1953) eponymous musical contemplation on the same, setting the spiritual tone of the programme.
> 
> Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905-1963)'s Concerto funebre forms the centerpiece of the album. Composed in 1939, it expresses his outrage at the Nazis' terror in Germany, Czechoslovakia and Poland. It had to wait until the end of World War Two before being performed in Germany. Around it a Polish Catholic priest and a Russian Orthodox priest each say a short prayer, while Polish folk singers present two songs quoted in Hartmann's concerto: the Jewish song Eliyahu hanavi, expressing the hope of salvation and the Russian song Immortal victims from the first Russian revolution in 1905.
> 
> This is followed by Frank Martin's (1890-1974) Polyptyque for violin and two small string orchestras. Commissioned in 1973 by Yehudi Menuhin, it was inspired by six scenes from the Passion of Christ painted by Duccio di Buoninsegna (1255-1319) for the altar Maestà in Siena. The Kyrie from Guillaume de Machaut (13001377)'s Messe de Nostre Dame, in an arrangement for strings, evokes the music of Buoninsegna's time, while string orchestra transcriptions of J.S. Bach chorales are interspersed between the movements of Polyptyque, "as an invocation of eternal consolation" [Patricia Kopatchinskaja].
> 
> Meanwhile the powerfully ominous violin and percussion duet Crux by Czech composer Luboš Fišer (1935-1999) represents the crucifixion scene which, while having the central position on Buoninsegna's altar, was omitted in Frank Martin's composition. Fišer condensed this piece from his Requiem, written in reaction to the brutal 1968 Sovjet crushing of the Prague spring. It was premiered there in 1970 against political resistance by a courageous Gidon Kremer. The album ends with a transcription for string orchestra of a chorale from the St. John Passion, as a hopeful call to everlasting salvation. (Outhere Records)


*Patricia Kopatchinskaja | Camerata Bern - TIME & ETERNITY *


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 8*
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum
_


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 1 - Vladimir Horowitz, NBC SO, Arturo Toscanini.*

Recorded live at the Carnegie Hall (New York not Dunfermline) on the 19th April 1941 the transfer has tried hard to revive the recording that has unfortunately got that swishing sound of bacon frying, albeit quietly, in the background. I'm not too concerned with sound quality when I know I'm listening to a recording of this age but I suspect others may struggle.


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## Guest002

Ernest Moeran's _Rhapsody_
Nicholas Braithwaite, New Philharmonia Orchestra, John McCabe (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Schubert - Symphony No.8* in B minor "Unfinished"
_Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## millionrainbows

I got this for the Benjamin Lees sonata. Very angular, not an easy listen, but ultimately rewarding, as I explore more of Lees' work. I never heard of this "Bay Cities" label, but I like this recording.


----------



## sbmonty

Britten: String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36
Takács Quartet


----------



## Guest002

A Paul McCreesh, Gabrielei Consort, Choir and Players mash-up of assorted Venetian sacred music from the turn of the 17th Century. Mostly Monteverdi, I think.


----------



## Guest002

sbmonty said:


> Britten: String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36
> Takács Quartet


Curses! Another purchase to be made...
(Not curses really: thanks for the pointer).


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporary Concertos by Pesson, Abrahamsen & Strasnoy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Abrahamsen: Left, Alone
Pesson: Future is a faded song
Strasnoy: Kuleshov


----------



## haziz

*Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4* in A major, Op. 90, MWV N 16 - "Italian" 
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## SanAntone

*The Chopin Album - Sonata for Cello and Piano in G Minor*
Sol Gabetta, Bertrand Chamayou


----------



## starthrower

perempe said:


> It's the best channel by far.


Yeah, I love the Frankfurt Radio Symphony channel. The sound fidelity and video quality is superb. And a great selection of music.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #32, Op. 111 - Claudio Arrau


----------



## mparta

I certainly get the response to the serial work, but it would be a shame to miss the Gurrelieder. It's over the top, conservative melodically and harmonically and has some pretty glorious music, especially the WoodDove. Give that a try to see what we lost when he got lost.



haziz said:


> Different people have different tastes. This was really not meant to discourage you from pursuing music that moves you, indeed you certainly should. This is not my first exposure to Schoenberg, and as I said in the prior post, I have never understood or liked his music and likely never will. I actually re-listened to the piece after noticing your post since I had not listened to any of his music in years. My impression of his music remains the same. But that of course is my taste. By all means pursue what you like. Verklärte Nacht is about the only work by him that I find "almost" listenable. He may end up becoming your favorite composer. I did not intend to actually either guide or discourage you. I just posted what I had just listened to.


----------



## mparta

Kontrapunctus said:


> He actually wrote 19 of them!


there are several options. Of course, none top Cziffra for technique.

There's a fascinating disc, can't recall the label, that has maybe 18 or 19 each played by different pianists, many historical performances and some very good things you wouldn't want to miss.

i think Mischa Dichter made a set, there's an old set by Borowsky and a newer one that I like quite a bit by Denis Pascal.

i don't think this is the greatest music but the circus atmosphere and some tunes and attractively written music (in the hands of the right pianist) make me go back and hear them every once in awhile. Not a big liszt person, find some of the more "serious" works tedious, but I like the rhapsodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16,/Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen


----------



## mparta

Bkeske said:


> Columbia Masterworks 1966.
> 
> Very very nice recording, and performances.
> 
> View attachment 149798


he uses a wacky (maybe first version) ending to the Concerto which I do not care for.


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, Piano Sonata No. 8 and Romeo & Juliet

Nicholas Angelich (piano)

Release Date: 22nd Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 9029526768
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*The Art of Spanish Variations*


----------



## mparta

Still all about the hair



Rogerx said:


> Schubert & Liszt
> 
> David Fray (piano)
> 
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
> Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
> Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
> Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
> Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16,/Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147
> 
> Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen


Interesting idea. :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Like many British composers of his era, Alwyn wrote some excellent film music as well as 'serious' compositions .....


----------



## Guest002

Davitt Moroney playing Byrd's keyboard music on what must be one of the noisiest harpsichords I've ever heard. It's basically farting and buzzing in the background (the keyboard mechanism, not Moroney!), and being really very distracting! Fortunately, he uses different instruments for different tracks, so it's not too distracting for too long.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Caron: Masses & Chansons
> 
> World Premiere Recording


What do we have here?

I see it's a 3 CD set.

I'll need to sample it on streaming service next. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> It's the best channel by far.


I just subscribed. :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Debussy: Images, Études. Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## 13hm13

Toch: Complete Symphonies / Francis, Berlin Radio So


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, 
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest002

Georges Bizet's _Ivan IV_
Michael Schønwandt, Orchestre National de France, Chœur de Radio France, Inva Mula, Julian Gavin, Ludovic Tézier and a bazillion others. Takes me up to the six o'clock news…!

*Edited to add:* Darn! The final 3 minutes of this recording has CD 'digital glitches' on it. Must have spilled some jam on it or something. Didn't detract too much from the overall performance, but it's going in the bin anyway, since it hasn't improved since being toothpasted into submission.


----------



## Bourdon

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149821
> 
> 
> Davitt Moroney playing Byrd's keyboard music on what must be one of the noisiest harpsichords I've ever heard. It's basically farting and buzzing in the background (the keyboard mechanism, not Moroney!), and being really very distracting! Fortunately, he uses different instruments for different tracks, so it's not too distracting for too long.


 In my opinion a really fine set of recordings,never felt that there is something wrong,I would strongly advise this set to anyone who is interested in the keyboard works of Byrd.


----------



## eljr

Palestrina: Missa Brevis & Lauda Sion

Pro Cantione Antiqua, Mark Brown

Release Date: 9th Apr 2012
Catalogue No: ALC1178
Label: Alto


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I like to listen again to this real impressive recording,the way Gulda is playing is magical,I can't explain,you have to listen for yourself.Wonderful in it's clarity and almost visionary way of revealing what is hidden behind the notes,enchanting and genial.
Gulda is really one of the great ones.










New York Times:

The Beethoven, however, is a revelation: rarely have I heard such a riveting performance of the composer's last Sonata. Mr. Gulda's Beethoven is driving, lean, hard-edged, its propulsive power more than matched by a probing, intellectual musicianship that penetrates to the core of this most complex work.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Les Vepres siciliennes" (Muti/Sony)
C. Kreutzer - Grand Septet, Op. 62 (Vienna Octet -1/Eloquence)
Smetana - Prague Carnival: Introduction & Polonaise (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> In my opinion a really fine set of recordings,never felt that there is something wrong,I would strongly advise this set to anyone who is interested in the keyboard works of Byrd.


I think by the end, I'd agree with you: the only -what I thought was- very 'noisy' track was the first, and you could just describe that as 'character' in any case. The rest of the disk was very good, as you say.


----------



## Taplow

This afternoon, I've been listening to Maria Callas torturing Elisabeth Schwarzkopf …

Puccini: Turandot (Act 2)
Tullio Serafin: Orchestra & Chorus Of La Scala Milan
Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Eugenio Fernandi, Giuseppe Nessi …
EMI: CDS 7 47971 8 (Mono)


----------



## Guest002

Taplow said:


> This afternoon, I've been listening to Maria Callas torturing Elisabeth Schwarzkopf …
> 
> Puccini: Turandot (Act 2)
> Tullio Serafin: Orchestra & Chorus Of La Scala Milan
> Maria Callas, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Eugenio Fernandi, Giuseppe Nessi …
> EMI: CDS 7 47971 8 (Mono)


I've always wanted to own her hat!
It's a great recording, I've always thought.


----------



## Taplow

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I've always wanted to own her hat!
> It's a great recording, I've always thought.


It still exists, but good luck trying to acquire it!
Adorning the Stars of La Scala (New York Times)


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded up the CD player with 5 by Ravi Shankar and friends:

1. *Shankar*: _Morning Love_ (Ravi Shankar, sitar/Alla Rakha, tabla/Kamala Chakravarti, tenpura/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute); _Raga Piloo_ (Ravi Shankar, sitar/Alla Rakha, tabla/Kamala Chakravarti, tenpura/Yehudi Menuhin, violin); _Prabhati_ (Ravi Shankar, sitar/Alla Rakha, tabla/Yehudi Menuhin, violin); _Concerto for Sitar and Orchestra_ (Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra w/Ravi Shankar, sitar & Terence Emory, bongos) EMI Classics
2. *Shankar*: _Raga: Purlya Kalyan_ (Ravi Shankar, Sitar); _Swara-Kakali_ (Ravi Shakar, sitar/Yehudi Menuhin, violin); _Concerto #2 for Sitar and Orchestra "A Garland of Ragas"_ (Zubin Mehta/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Ravi Shankar, sitar) EMI Classics 
3. *Shankar*: _Inside the Kremlin_ (A. Plietaev/Russian Folk Ensemble; Valentin Jhuk/Chamber Orchestra of Moscow; V. Poliansky/Government Chorus of the Ministry of Culture of the USSR w?Ravi Shankar, sitar and the Ravi Shankar Ensemble) Private Music recordings 
4. *Shankar*: _Chants of India_ (Ravi Shankar Ensemble) Angel Records, produced by George Harrison
5. *Ravi Shankar* and *Philip Glass*: _Passages_ (The Ravi Shankar Ensemble and the Philip Glass Ensemble) Private Music records

I started getting into the music of Ravi Shankar as a teenager in the 1980s when I first purchased reissues of the famous _West Meets East_ albums that featured the collaborations of Ravi Shankar and Yehudi Menuhin.

While my knowledge of Indian sitar music can only be described a superficial, I do find the above crossover/classical material to be quite good.

The first two CDs feature some highlights of those_ West Meets East_ sessions where Shankar joins forces with Menuhin, as well as Jean-Pierre Rampal, and while a lot of crossover material comes out as mush, Menuhin and Rampal's "Western" approach blends in seamlessly with Shankar's Indian intense sense of rhythm. As for _Concertos # 1 & 2 for Sitar and Orchestra_, the 1st is the tighter, more dramatic one; while the 2nd tends to ramble a bit.

Next up, a wonderful album where Shankar's Indian musicians blend quite nicely with classical and Russian folk musicians of the old USSR, in a very soulful and entertaining piece called _Ravi Shankar: Inside the Kremlin_. There are parts of _Inside the Kremlin_ which remind me just a little bit of Georges Enescu's _Violin Sonata #3 "To Be Played in the Popular Romanian Style"_, so I guess there may be a link between Indian, Russian, and Romanian music. This is also interesting as Yehudi Menuhin chose Enescu's _Violin Sonata #3_ to be his contribution to the B Side of one of those old _West Meets East_ albums and identified it in the liner notes as being in touch with both Eastern and Western musical traditions.

_Indian Chants_ follows, and is produced by George Harrison of the Beatles who was largely responsible for Shankar's popularity in the West. Harrison not only took to studying the sitar with Shanker but apart from becoming immersed in the culture of India and and converting to Hinduism, employed the sitar on several Beatles songs including _Norwegian Wood_, _Tomorrow Never Knows_, _The Inner Light_, etc.; and while I'm not a Rock-n-Roll fan, and can't stand loud electric guitar and drum solos, as Rock music goes, the Beatles are about as far as I'm willing to go. As for _Chants of India_, there are some parts of it that I found to be very nice and while it is the only piece on today's menu, apart from _Raga: Purlya Kalyan_ (from disc two where Shankar solos), that is not classical/crossover, it comes very close to sounding a lot like minimalism, which brings us to our final stop where Ravi Shankar combines with Philip Glass, and even if you've yet to hear it, if you're familiar with Glass, then this disc sounds exactly how you you think it will sound. While there is no doubt that Glass got his style to large degree from Indian music, his collaboration with Shankar is pleasant but not very memorable.


----------



## Guest002

Taplow said:


> It still exists, but good luck trying to acquire it!
> Adorning the Stars of La Scala (New York Times)


Brilliant citation. Thank you for it! It's somehow comforting to know it still exists somewhere. But to quote a snake-phobic, whip-toting hat-wearer... _It belongs in a Museum!_


----------



## Malx

The last of the four recent arrivals:
*Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

Certainly more refined than the Kondrashin set I have been making my way through over the last couple of weeks but in their own way Haitink's interpretations offer a valid alternative view of the symphonies.


----------



## mparta

This recordings slow movement with the English horn solo sold me on this version. I had in my mind that it was one of the London Phil performances in the set, but no wonder the playing is so fine.

This is a piece that I like enough to get in trouble with-- getting multiple versions, multiplying like Gremlins, taking over the house and then gathering dust bunnies once the immediate "need to know" abates



Malx said:


> The last of the four recent arrivals:
> *Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*
> 
> Certainly more refined than the Kondrashin set I have been making my way through over the last couple of weeks but in their own way Haitinks interpretations offer a valid alternative view of Symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part five of five for the rest of today.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang: transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 (1909-10):










Symphony no.10 - ed. and orch. by Deryck Cooke bet. 1960-64 (1910 inc.):


----------



## Conrad2

Schoenberg; Pierrot Lunaire; Herzgewachse; Odd to Napoleon
Pireere Boulez and Christine Schafer
Label: Deutsche Grammophon 
Release Year: 1997








After doing some quick reading on Schoenberg, I have learn that his works can be divided into three periods. I like his Transfigured Night Op.4 sextet, and hopeful my first favorable impression of his work remain as I listened to a work from his second period. Finger crossed.

*Edit:* This piece to me was a radical departure from Transfigured Night Op.4. The vocal kind of crowded out the other parts, and it wasn't easy on the ear. Did more reading and it seems that Schoenberg was experimenting with a new concept known as atonality. I'm not that acquainted with Music Theory, and perhaps a more experienced ear would enjoyed this work. I cannot say that this piece work as well for me as his Transfigured Night Op.4.


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (in memory of the six million) - Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

A haunting piece that deserves a listen if you don't know it - yet another work that I have not visited often enough over the past number of years.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Frankel, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (in memory of the six million) - Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*
> 
> A haunting piece that deserves a listen if you don't know it - yet another work that I have not visited often enough over the past number of years.


I'm quite keen on Frankel. Good to see him getting a mensh on the forum .....


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*


----------



## bharbeke

This is an excellent Schumann Symphony No. 4 from Karajan.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm quite keen on Frankel. Good to see him getting a mensh on the forum .....


Well thats two us in the Frankel fan club Henry - we can have a club meeting outdoors if we socially distance but if anyone else wishes to join we may have a problem.
Oh wait, one of us would have to travel and thats not allowed...unless discussing Frankel can be considered an essential purpose!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Well thats two us in the Frankel fan club Henry - we can have a club meeting outdoors if we socially distance but if anyone else wishes to join we may have a problem.
> Oh wait, one of us would have to travel and thats not allowed...unless discussing Frankel can be considered an essential purpose!


You two aren't entirely alone - I played his first six symphonies and the concertos disc only about a week or so ago. Pity the string quartets collection on cpo is so pricey these days - I wannit...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Prokofiev Symphony #1 (Classical)

Performance is superb and the sound is remarkably good for its age


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy: Sonates & Trio*
Renaud Capuçon, Bertrand Chamayou, Gérard Caussé, Emmanuel Pahud, Marie-Pierre Langlamet, Edgar Moreau


----------



## SanAntone

elgars ghost said:


> You two aren't entirely alone - I played his first six symphonies and the concertos disc only about a week or so ago. Pity the string quartets collection on cpo is so pricey these days - I wannit...


I am also in the Frankel club, but for the string quartets.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Well thats two us in the Frankel fan club Henry - we can have a club meeting outdoors if we socially distance but if anyone else wishes to join we may have a problem.
> Oh wait, one of us would have to travel and thats not allowed...unless discussing Frankel can be considered an essential purpose!


The chance'd be a fine thing! This lock down is getting me, well, down! I'm quite depressed that it will be a very long time before I find myself in a concert hall sitting in front of a symphony orchestra (if at all).


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> I am also in the Frankel club, but for the string quartets.


Funny enough, I'm not very familiar with the quartets and couldn't say a thing about them. I had a set in my Qobuz basket a couple of weeks ago, but they lost out to something else.

But I really enjoy the symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 7th May 2013
Catalogue No: FB1207302
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 3 hours 10 minutes

CD III


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Gustav Mahler - various works part five of five for the rest of today.
> 
> _Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang: transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.9 (1909-10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.10 - ed. and orch. by Deryck Cooke bet. 1960-64 (1910 inc.):


I have all those recordings in my collection. It's my understanding that Karajan came late to Mahler. In any case, he didn't record a full Mahler cycle. I think he got as far as 4, 5, 6, 9, and _Das Lied von der Erde_. The above recording of DLVDE is very fine and well-measured. Leonard Bernstein also made an excellent recording with the same soloists (Ludwig and Kollo) around the same time with the Israel Philharmonic. Likewise, neither did Ormandy do a complete Mahler (1 w/Blumine, 2, DLVDE, and Cooke's restored 10th), and Ormandy's recording of the non-canonical 10th is good also, though not as spontaneous sounding as Mitropoulos' recording of the two existing movements sans Cooke's restoration.


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 ("Reformations-Sinfonie")

played by the hr-Sinfonioeorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) conducted by Jérémie Rhorer


----------



## Baxi

#CD8

Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
*Prince Igor - Polovtsian Dances */**
Symphony No.2 in B minor**

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
*Symphony No.5, Op.50 FS97*

**Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde Wien
*Wiener Philharmoniker
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik
*/** 1960/ 1983


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baxi said:


> View attachment 149836
> 
> #CD8
> 
> Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
> *Prince Igor - Polovtsian Dances */**
> Symphony No.2 in B minor**
> 
> Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
> *Symphony No.5, Op.50 FS97*
> 
> **Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde Wien
> *Wiener Philharmoniker
> Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Rafael Kubelik
> */** 1960/ 1983


And there I was thinking Art Garfunkel's hairdo was a brilliant original idea!


----------



## starthrower

Britten's 1947 chamber opera. The Naxos is a re-issue of the 1997 Collins Classics release.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Peterson-Berger Symphony #1


----------



## mparta

If the last movement of the Piano quintet doesn't send you over the top, call the mortuary.


----------



## Guest002

starthrower said:


> Britten's 1947 chamber opera. The Naxos is a re-issue of the 1997 Collins Classics release.


Took me a _looong_ time to get to like _Albert Herring_. Shrill, skreechy coloratura sopranos didn't really do it for me. But eventually, I got there (with the help of Britten's own recording). "Me father shot the brute in '56 on Christmas Eve' (referring to an otter) just cracks me up now. Michael Kennedy opines that it doesn't really work, for we can't believe that Albert has really liberated himself, rather than just overdone the alcohol for the night. But I don't care: the peaches, the ball games, the 'punctured your bike?!' routine, the quoting of Wagner. I love it all and find it very, very funny. Good choice by you, I'd say!


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 ("The Italian")

played by the hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) conducted by Paavo Järvi


----------



## Guest002

Charles Valentin Alkan's _Piano trio, Op. 30_
The Trio Alkan doing the honours.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live this afternoon via The Digital Concert Hall. And interesting program with the inclusion of Anna's work.

Today's/tonight's complete program:

View attachment 149840

View attachment 149841


----------



## Andante Largo

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 4 & Overtures


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, 32 Variations on an Original Theme, Piano Sonata No. 1*

I'm revisiting this set after too long. I just noticed it's on sale for about half price at ClassicSelectWorld. I remember this as being a fine set of recordings, especially his complete Beethoven cycle.

View attachment 149842


----------



## Guest002

Bkeske said:


> Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live this afternoon via The Digital Concert Hall. And interesting program with the inclusion of Anna's work.
> 
> Today's/tonight's complete program:
> 
> View attachment 149840
> 
> View attachment 149841


At some point, I would really appreciate a walk-through of what I'm seeing in these photos. You appear to have swiped the Obelisk from 2001, for example (I am assuming it vibrates and produces pleasing noises!). I can see black boxes with handles, which I imagine contains a disk collection of some sort. Then there are several interesting electronic things in the shelf above; and then some gramophone and other equipment on the top surface. You also appear to have an anechoic fitting to your fireplace!

Anyway: I'm intrigued!


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, 32 Variations on an Original Theme, Piano Sonata No. 1*
> 
> I'm revisiting this set after too long. I just noticed it's on sale for about half price at ClassicSelectWorld. I remember this as being a fine set of recordings, especially his complete Beethoven cycle.
> 
> View attachment 149842


Which set.......


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> At some point, I would really appreciate a walk-through of what I'm seeing in these photos. You appear to have swiped the Obelisk from 2001, for example (I am assuming it vibrates and produces pleasing noises!). I can see black boxes with handles, which I imagine contains a disk collection of some sort. Then there are several interesting electronic things in the shelf above; and then some gramophone and other equipment on the top surface. You also appear to have an anechoic fitting to your fireplace!
> 
> Anyway: I'm intrigued!


Looks like a Nakamichi cassette deck is lurking at the right hand side of the pic.


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 ("The Scottish")

played by the hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada


----------



## Guest002

Haven't heard Havergal Britan's _Symphony No. 1_ (the "Gothic") for a while! Exciting stuff.

Martyn Brabbins and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, BBC Concert Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Huddersfield Choral Society, Brighton Festival Chorus, The Bach Choir, CBSO Youth Chorus etc.

And it's only 2 hours' long.

Makes Mahler look positively puny 

*Edited to add:*I think I love this music! Farty tubas, some really good xylophones, a work-out for the percussion section, brass gasping for breath and a glorious, bonkers organ part. And I'm only half an hour in!


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Looks like a Nakamichi cassette deck is lurking at the right hand side of the pic.


I saw some Yamaha equipment too -a BluRay player, I think.

Could still do with a walk-through!!


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Violin Sonatas, 1681, Nisi Dominus & Passacaglia* Monica Huggett, Sonnerie & Thomas Guthrie (bass) on ASV









Wonderful music from Heinrich Biber. Excellent performances - I particularly like the bass Thomas Guthrie in Nisi Dominus (for violin , bass and continuo).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sotto Voce for viola, double bass and 2 guitars by Gubaidulina. A fantastic piece over 23 minutes long. I believe this kind of contemporary music is a hit with anyone who takes the time!


----------



## Bkeske

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> At some point, I would really appreciate a walk-through of what I'm seeing in these photos. You appear to have swiped the Obelisk from 2001, for example (I am assuming it vibrates and produces pleasing noises!). I can see black boxes with handles, which I imagine contains a disk collection of some sort. Then there are several interesting electronic things in the shelf above; and then some gramophone and other equipment on the top surface. You also appear to have an anechoic fitting to your fireplace!
> 
> Anyway: I'm intrigued!


;-) I'm glad you are intrigued. I'll try to make this short and succinct:

* The 'obelisk' is a pair of Vandersteen 2CE Signature speakers. Behind them are a powered subwoofer, I have two subwoofers, and run them in stereo.
* In between the Vandersteen's, on the floor, is my 2 channel vintage Belles 400A power amplifier.
* The black boxes contain most of my CD collection. My LP's are on shelf racks behind me in my living room.
* The equipment you see is a Yamaha AV receiver only for TV use, or, streaming the Berlin Philharmonic in 5.1 set-up (although I don't have true '5.1' sound as my subs run off the amp in stereo). All my dedicated 2 channel music listening is separated, and runs through a small, but very good, Parasound preamp in the center bottom (then to my Belles amp), on top of that is a Denafrips Ares II DAC, my phono preamp (soon to be upgraded), and a small streaming box, and to the right is an old Nakamichi cassette deck (yes, I still play cassettes and find them almost as enjoyable as my vinyl LP's), and atop the cassette deck, a Yamaha Blu-ray player, which, for the most part, is simply a CD transport, with all its signal going to my Denafrips DAC when playing CD's.
* The top shelf is obviously my TV, an ELAC center channel speaker below it, and to the right, yes, my wonderful SOTA Sapphire turntable from the late 1980's. That turntable rig cost me almost as much as all the other equipment combined, with a Jelco 850 MKII arm, and a Soundsmith Zephyr cartridge (I also have three other cartridges, including a mono for my mono LP's)
* Out of the picture are two Vandersteen 1C Speakers I use for the rears in TV 5.1 mode.
* And yes, as much as I enjoyed my wood burning fireplace, I love my music more, so it's been a bit sacrificed. Over the opening is indeed some sculpted tiles I use for diffusion between the speakers to create a better soundstage and imaging. There are also some to the rear of the speakers on the side wall, and also sound absorption panels on the back wall behind the speakers.

That's it. I won't get into my various cables :-D


----------



## Guest002

Bkeske said:


> ;-) ….
> 
> That's it. I won't get into my various cables :-D


Thank you. I now have about an hour to spend googling all that stuff!

Can I ask a question. It's an honest one and isn't intended to sound loaded in any way, shape or form. You obviously do CDs. You mention a DAC. Why do you still do vinyl? Is it habit? Because it's there? Or something else (I'm betting on the last one, but am keen to try and understand)?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149846


*Henry Purcell*

O Solitude
Songs and Airs

Nancy Argenta - soprano
Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
Richard Boothby - viola da gamba
Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ

1994


----------



## Rambler

*Arcangelo Corelli: Trio Sonatas* Trevor Pinnock on Archiv









I don't have a huge collection devoted to Corelli - he didn't produce a huge amount of works, but that which he published was highly influential in the baroque era.

I've not bought a CD devoted to Corelli for decades! I think of this music as healthy - not really any dark corners here. And it is very tidy, particularly harmonically speaking. And to my ear it can seem a little bland, compared to say Biber or Purcell whose harmonies seem more arresting.

All told a nice disc though.


----------



## Bkeske

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Thank you. I now have about an hour to spend googling all that stuff!
> 
> Can I ask a question. It's an honest one and isn't intended to sound loaded in any way, shape or form. You obviously do CDs. You mention a DAC. Why do you still do vinyl? Is it habit? Because it's there? Or something else (I'm betting on the last one, but am keen to try and understand)?


Short answer? it just sounds 'right'.

I love the way vinyl sounds, *with a good TT and cartridge*. It's natural, organic, warm, and enveloping to me vs digital. That said, after purchasing some better cabling on the digital front end, and the Denafrips DAC (which replaced an older PS Audio DAC) my CD's do sound much better now.

I only got back into vinyl a couple years ago. I had pretty much made the switch to CD's in the mid-late 80's, and thought I would never look back. Why? We were all told CD's were the way to go, and much better. But, a couple years ago, I dragged up my old turntable from the basement (not the SOTA), hooked it up, began playing some of my boxed-up for years albums, and said to myself, 'there is indeed some magic here'. I can say this, I have some of the same music on CD and vinyl, and without hesitation, I'll pick the vinyl first. It just sounds better, it sounds 'right'. But, to me, you also have to make a good investment in a turntable set-up to get the most of it. Of course, I never thought that way in the 60's or 70's, as primarily, that's all we had.

I listen to everything, vinyl, cassette tapes, CD's, and streaming. But today, I reach for my vinyl albums first. Now, the downside is I can see myself running out of a lot of options of older vinyl recordings. During the 50's, 60's, and 70's, it was all pretty much the same stuff being recorded. But, you can still pick up some great LP's inexpensively, for the most part. Now, I'm beginning to eye some newer releases on vinyl, but it is not cheap.

I will say one thing, for me, I could not only do streaming. There is something about the feeling of pride and ownership having an LP, CD, or a tape in your collection and/or in your hand. Streaming does not give me that same feeling at all. Perhaps, my age, and how I grew up with 'hard copy' music. I do know some my age that have gone strictly streaming. God bless them, whatever makes them happy, but I prefer going to my shelves, selecting an album, putting an LP on the turntable, lowering that cartridge, and hearing the magic.


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> ;-) I'm glad you are intrigued. I'll try to make this short and succinct:
> 
> * The 'obelisk' is a pair of Vandersteen 2CE Signature speakers. Behind them are a powered subwoofer, I have two subwoofers, and run them in stereo.
> * In between the Vandersteen's, on the floor, is my 2 channel vintage Belles 400A power amplifier.
> * The black boxes contain most of my CD collection. My LP's are on shelf racks behind me in my living room.
> * The equipment you see is a Yamaha AV receiver only for TV use, or, streaming the Berlin Philharmonic in 5.1 set-up (although I don't have true '5.1' sound as my subs run off the amp in stereo). All my dedicated 2 channel music listening is separated, and runs through a small, but very good, Parasound preamp in the center bottom (then to my Belles amp), on top of that is a Denafrips Ares II DAC, my phono preamp (soon to be upgraded), and a small streaming box, and to the right is an old Nakamichi cassette deck (yes, I still play cassettes and find them almost as enjoyable as my vinyl LP's), and atop the cassette deck, a Yamaha Blu-ray player, which, for the most part, is simply a CD transport, with all its signal going to my Denafrips DAC when playing CD's.
> * The top shelf is obviously my TV, an ELAC center channel speaker below it, and to the right, yes, my wonderful SOTA Sapphire turntable from the late 1980's. That turntable rig cost me almost as much as all the other equipment combined, with a Jelco 850 MKII arm, and a Soundsmith Zephyr cartridge (I also have three other cartridges, including a mono for my mono LP's)
> * Out of the picture are two Vandersteen 1C Speakers I use for the rears in TV 5.1 mode.
> * And yes, as much as I enjoyed my wood burning fireplace, I love my music more, so it's been a bit sacrificed. Over the opening is indeed some sculpted tiles I use for diffusion between the speakers to create a better soundstage and imaging. There are also some to the rear of the speakers on the side wall, and also sound absorption panels on the back wall behind the speakers.
> 
> That's it. I won't get into my *various cables* :-D


*Lovely setup!* I'm also techno-freak... (sic) and I like to see such hi tech presentations from our fellow users.

cables: my greatest investment... :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 7th May 2013
Catalogue No: FB1207302
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 3 hours 10 minutes

CD I


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Short answer? it just sounds 'right'.
> .


Although I am no longer a vinyl enthusiast, I like this answer!


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 149840


Very cool setup. :angel:


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> *Lovely setup!* I'm also techno-freak... (sic) and I like to see such hi tech presentations from our fellow users.
> 
> cables: my greatest investment... :tiphat:


count me in the club :devil:


----------



## Guest002

Bkeske said:


> Short answer? it just sounds 'right'.
> 
> I love the way vinyl sounds, *with a good TT and cartridge*. It's natural, organic, warm, and enveloping to me vs digital. That said, after purchasing some better cabling on the digital front end, and the Denafrips DAC (which replaced an older PS Audio DAC) my CD's do sound much better now.
> 
> I only got back into vinyl a couple years ago. I had pretty much made the switch to CD's in the mid-late 80's, and thought I would never look back. Why? We were all told CD's were the way to go, and much better. But, a couple years ago, I dragged up my old turntable from the basement (not the SOTA), hooked it up, began playing some of my boxed-up for years albums, and said to myself, 'there is indeed some magic here'. I can say this, I have some of the same music on CD and vinyl, and without hesitation, I'll pick the vinyl first. It just sounds better, it sounds 'right'. But, to me, you also have to make a good investment in a turntable set-up to get the most of it. Of course, I never thought that way in the 60's or 70's, as primarily, that's all we had.
> 
> I listen to everything, vinyl, cassette tapes, CD's, and streaming. But today, I reach for my vinyl albums first. Now, the downside is I can see myself running out of a lot of options of older vinyl recordings. During the 50's, 60's, and 70's, it was all pretty much the same stuff being recorded. But, you can still pick up some great LP's inexpensively, for the most part. Now, I'm beginning to eye some newer releases on vinyl, but it is not cheap.
> 
> I will say one thing, for me, I could not only do streaming. There is something about the feeling of pride and ownership having an LP, CD, or a tape in your collection and/or in your hand. Streaming does not give me that same feeling at all. Perhaps, my age, and how I grew up with 'hard copy' music. I do know some my age that have gone strictly streaming. God bless them, whatever makes them happy, but I prefer going to my shelves, selecting an album, putting an LP on the turntable, lowering that cartridge, and hearing the magic.


I appreciate the reply.

I invested my aunt's legacy in Britten LP boxed sets. Three years later, I was re-buying everything as CD!

I was delighted with CD. No pops, clicks and 'bu&&er I didn't de-dust that properly!' I still have a very, very small collection of Britten LPs, but they are never played.

I was _almost_ persuaded by *this video* to go in the vinyl direction for, essentially, pennies. But even £90 is expensive to me, and I just can't justify it in my mind: the having to turn the thing over to get the second part of Act 1; the crackle and hiss on the wind-in groove...

Well, I am interested to hear the other perspective. Do you think you could do vinyl for a lot less than you are doing it for and still get the benefits? Or is that a non-starter (i.e., do you _have_ to spend up big to get viable classical vinyl in this day and age?)

We are definitely on the same page regarding streaming. We had a metaphor in my IT management days: do you treat your servers like cattle or pets? Pets get names. They get pampered. My desktop PC gets called 'britten' (there's a surprise!) and gets updated and hand-cared-for and if anything goes wonky, I take the time and trouble to fix it. Servers tend to be like cattle: auto-named, updated by algorythmic scripts, anything goes wrong, they are wiped and rebuilt from a pre-prepared image. Classical music is pet to me, not cattle. I could not stand letting someone else 'tag' it and 'curate' it (knowing, as I do, that they do a universally execrable job at it). Every time I play Solti's Symphony No. 2, I want to hit something!

So no: no streaming (except to test the waters before I buy).


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*, orchestral works: Overture and "Cockerel's Dance" from _Maskarade_, Prelude to _Sir Oluf He Rides_, _Snefrid_ suite for orchestra, Prelude to Act II from _Saul and David_, _Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands_, Prelude to Act III from _Willemoes_, _Pan and Syrinx_, Overture to _Cupid and the Poet_, _Helios Overture_
Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: Parsifal*
Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus
Hans Knappertsbusch, cond.
Rec. 1952


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rmathuln said:


> *Wagner: Parsifal*
> Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus
> Hans Knappertsbusch, cond.
> Rec. 1952
> 
> View attachment 149848


:cheers::clap::cheers:

That'll keep you going until about Easter!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Carl Nielsen*, orchestral works: Overture and "Cockerel's Dance" from _Maskarade_, Prelude to _Sir Oluf He Rides_, _Snefrid_ suite for orchestra, Prelude to Act II from _Saul and David_, _Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands_, Prelude to Act III from _Willemoes_, _Pan and Syrinx_, Overture to _Cupid and the Poet_, _Helios Overture_
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


I wondered when this box would surface on this forum. I have the CDs of the Nielsen, and the DVDs somewhere. I must dig them out and have a watch and listen. I listened to Kuchar's 5th this morning.


----------



## Rambler

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Histoires Sacrees* Ensemble Correspondances directed by Sebastien Dauce on Harmonia Mundi
















The second disc from this set. Delicious music and performances to match!


----------



## Andante Largo

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 3 & Italian Suite


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *Wagner: Parsifal*
> Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus
> Hans Knappertsbusch, cond.
> Rec. 1952
> 
> View attachment 149848





HenryPenfold said:


> :cheers::clap::cheers:
> 
> That'll keep you going until about Easter!


I found it very difficult to make it through Parsifal on LP. The loss on concentration when changing sides up to 3 times for one act in Parsifal substantially degrades the experience, at least it did for me. The same applies to any side changing interruption, but Parsifal suffers for in this regard more than any other work. CDs made it better, but streaming (in this case ripped CDs on my own DLNA server, which now has over 250,000 tracks) eliminated all interruptions. True bliss compared to LP days.


----------



## Bkeske

Dimace said:


> cables: my greatest investment... :tiphat:


Yep, cables do make a difference. OK, I'll share my latest purchase; I had someone make me a pair of 8' biwire speaker cables with 1950's NOS Western Electric tinned copper 10awg cable/wire, because they have always fascinated me.

He also made me a 10' length of IC made with 1940's NOS Western Electric wire.

I like both a lot. Was going to spend a lot more, but very happy with these, they sound wonderful.


----------



## Bkeske

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Do you think you could do vinyl for a lot less than you are doing it for and still get the benefits? Or is that a non-starter (i.e., do you _have_ to spend up big to get viable classical vinyl in this day and age?)


IMO, you have to spend a good deal of money to *really* enjoy vinyl vs CD's, or streaming. Granted, I re-started with my old TT and cartridge (both good for their time) but quickly stepped up to a new, very decent, 'starter' turntable with an upgraded cartridge and platter (much more than in video you linked to), and then finally got serious with the SOTA. Thing is, the more you spend, the quieter playing vinyl becomes (of course you have to clean your albums as well). Even some of my LP's with some scratches play very nicely with my SOTA vs my earlier set-ups.

But, you may run into a very good older table someone is willing to sell cheap, like a Thorens, as example. I would do that before buying an inexpensive new table (under $400 US).


----------



## Guest002

Bkeske said:


> IMO, you have to spend a good deal of money to *really* enjoy vinyl vs CD's, or streaming. Granted, I re-started with my old TT and cartridge (both good for their time) but quickly stepped up to a new, very decent, 'starter' turntable with an upgraded cartridge and platter (much more than in video you linked to), and then finally got serious with the SOTA. Thing is, the more you spend, the quieter playing vinyl becomes (of course you have to clean your albums as well). Even some of my LP's with some scratches play very nicely with my SOTA vs my earlier set-ups.
> 
> But, you may run into a very good older table someone is willing to sell cheap, like a Thorens, as example. I would do that before buying an inexpensive new table (under $400 US).


OK. That sounds like good advice.
In a way, it would seem that CD was the great democracizer: bringing excellent audio quality to people for not huge amounts of money.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149855


*George Frideric Handel*

Semele

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2007


----------



## starthrower

Somebody mentioned Nagano in the Bruckner 6 thread which reminded me I haven't listened to it for a couple years.


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky/Bach*

Leonidas Kavakos, violin
Péter Nagy, piano
Recorded October 2002









From *ECM Reviews*:



> Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971) and Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750). Mirrors or two sides of the same coin? This electrifying album by Greek violinist Leonidas Kavakos and Hungarian pianist Péter Nagy answers the question: neither. Stravinsky was indebted to Bach, as so many who put pen to staves ever will be, and explored the Baroque master's architectures to the very end-even working, the story goes, on Bach transcriptions on his death bed. Yet the Russian iconoclast accomplished a remarkable something that set him apart. Unlike so many before him, he did not shine his light through Bach's prism but rather shined Bach's through his own.
> 
> Stravinsky's crucible in this regard was at its hottest in the Duo concertant (1931/32). One of two pieces written for violinist Samuel Dushkin (this for violin and piano, the other his 1931 Violin Concerto), it was not in a format the composer favored at the time but one he nonetheless reconciled through neoclassical rigor. Oscillating between the earthly and the mythological, the piece its composer called a "musical versification" finds unity in gradually joining the two. The first and last of its five movements-the Cantilène and the Dithyrambe-bear mysterious nomenclature. The one blossoms from a pianistic blush to an overpowering charge from the bow. The other drips with lachrymose quality, suspended high above Olympus casting threads to mortal hearts down below. Between them is another dyad, this of two "Epilogues" of friction and protraction in turn. And with them is the sprightly Gigue, one of Stravinsky's finest moments, played here with integrity.
> 
> What sets Kavakos's playing apart is his ability to be at once fluid and sharp, a quality that lends itself well to the above but also to the below, for in the Partita No. 1 in B minor that follows we hear exactly this contradiction at play. Although two centuries separate these works, Bach's solo violin masterpiece feels remarkably present in this rendering. Kavakos gives the almighty Allemande a stately treatment, beginning with it a series of four movements and their faster "Doubles." The first of the latter reveals barest tuning issues in Kavakos's instrument, but these are quickly brushed away by the Corrente, which he plays with especial care, in the process exploiting the record's engineering at full potential. The Sarabande likewise unfolds in its dance of blade and water toward the final Tempo di Borea and its Double, by which the music reaches a cavernous interior filled with stalagmites pontific.


Two of my most loved composers, and a performer who plays the music very well.


----------



## Conrad2

Finzi: Intimations of Immortality for St. Cecilia 
David Hill
Label: Naxos 
Release Year: 2006


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> :cheers::clap::cheers:
> 
> That'll keep you going until about Easter!


perhaps Easter 2022


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Gubaidulina here! Sonnengesang live recording. LOVE IT <3


----------



## SanAntone

*Franck*: _Sonata for Violin & Piano_
*Debussy*: _Sonatas_
*Ravel*: _Introduction & Allegro _

Kyung Wha Chung, Radu Lupu, Osian Ellis, Melos Ensemble


----------



## eljr

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 7th May 2013
Catalogue No: FB1207302
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 3 hours 10 minutes

CD II


----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund Conducts Sibelius - Kullervo Symphony, Op. 7, Kuolema, Op. 44 - Scene With Cranes, & Swanwhite - Incidental Music. Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Angel 2LP box 1971

View attachment 149860


----------



## Dimace

If someone asks me my opinion about the very best symphonies in the history of music, alongside Beethoven's 9th, Bruckner's 9th, Maher's 5th, Tchaikovsky's 5th etc. I will put, without any hesitation, Scriabin's 1st. For me is the most original symphony in the Russian repertoire, a big revolution of the symphonic form, the epitome of Alexander's greatness. As I have declare, and believe me this isn't a complete exaggeration, after Beethoven Scriabin knows the best music. Without his madness we could had a direct Beethoven's competitor. Today, I bring to all of you, another great 1st in this LPBS from Melodia - Eurodisc.* Swetlanow IS Scriabin's master* and this recording shows us why. The Russian State Symphony Orchestra & the Yurlov Russian State Academic Choir need no recommendations. Tradition to excellency pure. Fantastic set, highly recommended and a good bargain.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 8*
_Czech Philharmonic - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today I turned to this:









If I had to live with only one recording of the music of J.S. Bach, it would likely be this _The Art of Fugue_, the edition prepared by Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis for two violins, viola, cello, violone, two oboes, cor anglais, bassoon, organ, and two harpsichords, and recorded by the Philips label with Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. This is glorious music in a glorious recording.

I recall my first hearing of this double LP set, decades ago, when my appreciation of Bach was just beginning to flower. I recall being enchanted by each movement, as the Contrapuncti developed, the various instruments of the Marriner/Davis arrangement taking turns at exploring this sublime cosmic world of Bach's musical imagination. And then that final Fuga a 3 Soggetti! I remember the stunned feeling as the fugue ended in mid-sentence, the work unfinished by Bach and the arrangement maintaining that condition. I sat in stunned silence for several minutes, pondering what had just happened. Bach's final work, an unfinished masterpiece, where the only way to ever hear the remaining glorious notes will be to join with the master in some afterworld, one which he deeply believed actually existed. I could only somehow desperately hope that Bach's Lutheran convictions were true.

I've heard this work in many incarnations over the years, with various solo instruments and various ensembles, and even in "completed" editions, but never have I been as profoundly _struck_ by a piece of music as I was upon my first hearing of this Philips recording of _The Art of Fugue_.

The really good news is, I relive that profound struckness every time I listen to this work.

(I believe this recording was released on CD coupled with the _Musical Offering_. Having Marriner's vinyl recording of the _Offering_ as well, I never bothered getting the CD. I suspect there is merit for some in being able to hear the entire _Art of Fugue_ without getting up to change discs on a turntable, but in some fashion this active practice seems somewhat akin to helping change the organ stops between movements, a minor technical delay that really does no harm at all to the overall effect of deeply experiencing this music.

If you have yet to hear this recording, you probably should not be reading this post, as there is something more important for you to be doing before you bid goodbye to this world and join Bach in that "other realm".)


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mozart: Symphonies 29 33 35 Abbado, orchestra Mozart. For his birthday this week.










Mozart: Violin Concertos. Julia FIscher. Kreizburg, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra. More Mozart.










Dufay: Missa L'homme arme. Summerly, Oxford Camerata. Lovely.










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 50. Quatuor Zaide. Fine HIP performance.










Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1-12. Lev Markiz, Amsterdam Sinonietta. So relaxing and refreshing. I never tire of these. Excellent performance.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:










In today's mail - Jeremy Blackhouse leading the Vasari Singers:


----------



## Bkeske

SONNET CLV said:


> Today I turned to this:
> 
> View attachment 149861
> 
> 
> If I had to live with only one recording of the music of J.S. Bach, it would likely be this _The Art of Fugue_, the edition prepared by Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis for two violins, viola, cello, violone, two oboes, cor anglais, bassoon, organ, and two harpsichords, and recorded by the Philips label with Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. This is glorious music in a glorious recording.
> 
> I recall my first hearing of this double LP set, decades ago, when my appreciation of Bach was just beginning to flower. I recall being enchanted by each movement, as the Contrapuncti developed, the various instruments of the Marriner/Davis arrangement taking turns at exploring this sublime cosmic world of Bach's musical imagination. And then that final Fuga a 3 Soggetti! I remember the stunned feeling as the fugue ended in mid-sentence, the work unfinished by Bach and the arrangement maintaining that condition. I sat in stunned silence for several minutes, pondering what had just happened. Bach's final work, an unfinished masterpiece, where the only way to ever hear the remaining glorious notes will be to join with the master in some afterworld, one which he deeply believed actually existed. I could only somehow desperately hope that Bach's Lutheran convictions were true.
> 
> I've heard this work in many incarnations over the years, with various solo instruments and various ensembles, and even in "completed" editions, but never have I been as profoundly _struck_ by a piece of music as I was upon my first hearing of this Philips recording of _The Art of Fugue_.
> 
> The really good news is, I relive that profound struckness every time I listen to this work.
> 
> (I believe this recording was released on CD coupled with the _Musical Offering_. Having Marriner's vinyl recording of the _Offering_ as well, I never bothered getting the CD. I suspect there is merit for some in being able to hear the entire _Art of Fugue_ without getting up to change discs on a turntable, but in some fashion this active practice seems somewhat akin to helping change the organ stops between movements, a minor technical delay that really does no harm at all to the overall effect of deeply experiencing this music.
> 
> If you have yet to hear this recording, you probably should not be reading this post, as there is something more important for you to be doing before you bid goodbye to this world and join Bach in that "other realm".)


Thanks for the heads up, just purchased it on eBay in incredible shape for $13.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I wondered when this box would surface on this forum. I have the CDs of the Nielsen, and the DVDs somewhere. I must dig them out and have a watch and listen. I listened to Kuchar's 5th this morning.


Merl and I included the Schønwandt Nielsen 4th in our overview. Both of us rated it highly. It's a great box!


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ...
> 
> Can I ask a question. It's an honest one and isn't intended to sound loaded in any way, shape or form. You obviously do CDs. You mention a DAC. Why do you still do vinyl? Is it habit? Because it's there? Or something else (I'm betting on the last one, but am keen to try and understand)?





Bkeske said:


> Short answer? it just sounds 'right'.
> 
> I love the way vinyl sounds, *with a good TT and cartridge*. It's natural, organic, warm, and enveloping to me vs digital. ...
> 
> ... I can say this, I have some of the same music on CD and vinyl, and without hesitation, I'll pick the vinyl first. It just sounds better, it sounds 'right'. But, to me, you also have to make a good investment in a turntable set-up to get the most of it. Of course, I never thought that way in the 60's or 70's, as primarily, that's all we had.
> 
> I listen to everything, vinyl, cassette tapes, CD's, and streaming. But today, I reach for my vinyl albums first. ...
> 
> I will say one thing, for me, I could not only do streaming. ... I prefer going to my shelves, selecting an album, putting an LP on the turntable, lowering that cartridge, and hearing the magic.


It was a joy to read this discourse. Bkeske is not alone in his appreciation of the vinyl experience. It certainly seems true to me that when one hears reproduced music via a quality analog system (including a substantial turntable, a good cartridge, and pristine source discs) the listening experience is the closest we can get to actual live performance.

I have never discarded the records I purchased through the 60s, 70s, 80s, and early 90s (though they took up a bit of storage space), and though I fell into the CD pit (since there was no where else to fall for quite a few years), I continually paid upgrade attention to my vinyl rig. I, too, am struck by the basic difference in sound quality between the vinyl record (if well manufactured and cared for) and the CD disc (which of course can have flaws of its own), and I tend to choose vinyl over CD, especially when I really want to get close to the music. My best vinyl playback puts the musicians in the room with me; my best CD playback never quite achieves that forte. And the amplification (in my case, tubes) and speakers don't change. So something differs to make vinyl "real-er" sounding. And, if it's all in my imagination, well, that works for me.

I just posted about my featured listening work of today, the _Bach Art of Fugue_, prior to reading the discussion thread between Bkeske and AbsolutelyBaching. In that post I noted that I played the vinyl recording, and never bothered to get this particular piece in its CD incarnation. Had I done so, the CD version would have remained sitting on the shelf today while the vinyl Bach played on my VPI table. That's just how it is when you've gone far enough down the black vinyl road. There is no turning back, no matter how skilled the digital wizard seems.

Thanks for an entertaining read, fellows.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra- Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## WVdave

Bartók; Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta
Hindemith; Mathis Der Maler 
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Angel Records ‎- S 35949, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1961.


----------



## Joe B

SONNET CLV said:


> It was a joy to read this discourse. Bkeske is not alone in his appreciation of the vinyl experience. It certainly seems true to me that when one hears reproduced music via a quality analog system (including a substantial turntable, a good cartridge, and pristine source discs) the listening experience is the closest we can get to actual live performance.
> 
> I have never discarded the records I purchased through the 60s, 70s, 80s, and early 90s (though they took up a bit of storage space), and though I fell into the CD pit (since there was no where else to fall for quite a few years), I continually paid upgrade attention to my vinyl rig. I, too, am struck by the basic difference in sound quality between the vinyl record (if well manufactured and cared for) and the CD disc (which of course can have flaws of its own), and I tend to choose vinyl over CD, especially when I really want to get close to the music. My best vinyl playback puts the musicians in the room with me; my best CD playback never quite achieves that forte. And the amplification (in my case, tubes) and speakers don't change. So something differs to make vinyl "real-er" sounding. And, if it's all in my imagination, well, that works for me.
> 
> I just posted about my featured listening work of today, the _Bach Art of Fugue_, prior to reading the discussion thread between Bkeske and AbsolutelyBaching. In that post I noted that I played the vinyl recording, and never bothered to get this particular piece in its CD incarnation. Had I done so, the CD version would have remained sitting on the shelf today while the vinyl Bach played on my VPI table. That's just how it is when you've gone far enough down the black vinyl road. There is no turning back, no matter how skilled the digital wizard seems.
> 
> Thanks for an entertaining read, fellows.


I'm curious of something. I understand the investment in your turntable, arm, cartridge, phono pre-amp, tube amplifiers, etc. Investing that much money into a vinyl based system is going to give fabulous results. I'm curious if you've ever listened to a digital system of similar expense: Hegel Mohegan playing through a Benchmark HPA4 (high end sound for less than 10 grand) into a pair of ATC active speakers, or a Cyrus Signature CD transport playing through a Chord Hugo TT2 and a M-Scaler (again, very high end sound for under 14 grand), or an Esoteric SACD player....

It seems to me which ever direction you go, once you're truly into the high end equipment, the results are, well, staggering. Of course for most, the law of diminishing returns and funding at this level becomes problematic.


----------



## Bkeske

Scarlatti ‎- 12 Sinfonie Di Concerto Grosso. I Musici. Philips 2 LP box set. 1981

View attachment 149866


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Paul Spicer leading the Royal Birmingham Conservatoire Chamber Choir:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 6*
_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## Bkeske

Joe B said:


> I'm curious of something. I understand the investment in your turntable, arm, cartridge, phono pre-amp, tube amplifiers, etc. Investing that much money into a vinyl based system is going to give fabulous results. I'm curious if you've ever listened to a digital system of similar expense: Hegel Mohegan playing through a Benchmark HPA4 (high end sound for less than 10 grand) into a pair of ATC active speakers, or a Cyrus Signature CD transport playing through a Chord Hugo TT2 and a M-Scaler (again, very high end sound for under 14 grand), or an Esoteric SACD player....
> 
> It seems to me which ever direction you go, once you're truly into the high end equipment, the results are, well, staggering. Of course for most, the law of diminishing returns and funding at this level becomes problematic.


It becomes a 'rabbit hole' either way. I decided on spending a significant amount on my vinyl rig first as I love my vinyl and how it sounds. I am slowly looking at my digital sound/rig; could use a dedicated transport, but am pretty pleased with my fairly newly acquired Denafrips Ares II R2R DAC (probably should have gotten the Pontus, but can always sell my Ares for what I paid), and very good Silnote digital and IC cables to my DAC/pre. Also in my chain (which I didn't mention) is a little iFi Mini Tube2, which is an amazing piece of equipment and helps 'analog' the digital presentation. All in all, a fairly significant increase in digital sound quality for the money spent.

Interesting thing is, some will spend a lot of money trying to get their digital rig to sound more analog. That's my own attempt while upgrading anything in my digital chain. Thus, for a variety of reasons, decided to spend a significant amount on my actual analog TT rig first. Now I have a much better benchmark and understand the goal to reach on the digital side.

In reality, my system is pretty modest. I'm one to try and find the most 'bang for the buck' in almost all my purchases. But, I also know most would think spending $4,000 on a turntable setup is lunacy (but actually fairly marginal in the 'high end' world). When you jump into the rabbit hole, it's amazing how you justify purchases. I know one thing, after my turntable was all put together, I was astounded how good my music sounded *to me*, and that is the ultimate goal, not the equipment itself, nor the format you might choose.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Préludes - Book 1
Préludes - Book 2
Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## Bkeske

Previn conducts Rachmaninoff Concertos Nos. 1 And 4. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Leonard Pennario, piano. RCA Red Seal, reissue late 60's. Originally 1965

View attachment 149868


----------



## Gothos

My favourite choral recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Violin Concerto/ Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam
Tallis - MacMillan


----------



## Rogerx

Same for me from a box set

Panufnik: Symphonic Works Volume 4

Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Lukasz Borowicz

For the Saturday symphony tradition.

Symphony No. 2 'Sinfonia Elegiaca'
Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia sacra'
Symphony No. 10


----------



## SONNET CLV

Joe B said:


> I'm curious of something. I understand the investment in your turntable, arm, cartridge, phono pre-amp, tube amplifiers, etc. Investing that much money into a vinyl based system is going to give fabulous results. I'm curious if you've ever listened to a digital system of similar expense: Hegel Mohegan playing through a Benchmark HPA4 (high end sound for less than 10 grand) into a pair of ATC active speakers, or a Cyrus Signature CD transport playing through a Chord Hugo TT2 and a M-Scaler (again, very high end sound for under 14 grand), or an Esoteric SACD player....
> 
> It seems to me which ever direction you go, once you're truly into the high end equipment, the results are, well, staggering. Of course for most, the law of diminishing returns and funding at this level becomes problematic.


Of course, the turntable/preamp comprise the front end of one's system. That is where also resides the digital playback items: CD deck, DAC. Tape players belong in the front end, too. I can access a cassette deck and a reel to reel player, though my tapes are quite limited in number. But that reel to reel can sure rock.

Whatever front end one has filters through the middle of the system, the amplifier, and blossoms from the back end, the speakers or head phones. The idea is to put together as effective a sounding system as one can manage. Cost is certainly a consideration, but high prices don't guarantee better sound. And a mish-mash of high price pieces with no thought of how they coordinate can bring one limited sound quality.

One consideration of building up one's analog system (turntable, cartridge, phono pre-amp) is what source material does one have access to. Most of us with quality turntable systems have put much more money over the years into vinyl records. I can't see purchasing a costly high-end turntable to play a handful of old records. But since I collected records since my youth, always being a fan of music of one sort or another, I managed to build up quite a library full over decades of pursuing the hobby. When CDs came around I was late to the game. I actually began purchasing CDs before I ever had a deck that would play the small silver discs, but they were what was coming and the music I was interested in was then begin released on CDs as eventually vinyl records practically disappeared. I never discarded my vinyl collection, which contains some very good stuff. And because the records were well-cared for and always played with at least careful handling and as good a needle as I could afford, they stayed in great shape. And ... it became a habit as well as a hobby, this record playing thing.

So, even as I moved into digital discs and eventually purchased a CD player (from following reviews in magazines such as _Stereophile_ and _The Absolute Sound_, magazines I still subscribe to) I kept up with the records. After all, I had all of the Beatles records and all of the Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Mahler symphonies on vinyl. Why would I pass over them?

My main CD deck remains the SONY XA5400WS, which isn't shabby and handles SACD discs as well. I generally run it directly into my JoLida integrated tubed amp. I've long been a fan of integrated amps. For one thing, they take up less space, and need at least one cable less. One can up the sound quality in many cases by changing to higher quality tubes in an amp like the JoLida; I've found a favorite tube, one which bettered the stock tubes, and I've kept with it over the years. CDs themselves range in quality of sound: some are good, some are not so good. Generally, I find, the later CDs are better than early issues of music that had originally been released on vinyl. It's so much easier to prefer the vinyl. I have an original vinyl issue of Dave Brubeck's _Time Out_, which features "Take Five", which still sounds great after, what?, fifty years? It doesn't quite match the newer MoFi 45rpm issue I added to my collection some years ago, but it certainly blows away an early CD release I have on my shelves. The CD is nearly unlistenable, harsh and trebly. I keep it for comparison purposes. I do have an SACD version and a Japanese pressed HDCD version which are wonderful. But nothing quite beats that MoFi release.

So because my record collection was in the several hundreds of items by time CDs came out, there was no reason to give up on analog. The VPI Scoutmaster is a decent turntable, and a better table actually allows for good sound even with a less expensive cartridge than a "cheap" turntable mounted with a high-grade cartridge. Still, my major investment now, every couple years or so remains in the cartridge. The Clearaudio Maestro Wood was never the most expensive needle out there, but it was costly, I'll admit. Still, I can get it retipped for a fraction of the original cost, which is what I do. I just recently installed the newly retipped Maestro onto my VPI and now I'm enjoying its great sound. I need aspire no farther than that cartridge; it does what I want -- it plays the music with life and believability. Vocalists are especially stunning, backed by acoustic instruments. To die for.

And of course one's speakers mean a great deal, but that's a whole 'nother story.

Hope this explains a bit for you.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op 76

London Haydn Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Malx

Closing in on the end point of my journey through the Shostakovich symphonies with Kondrashin as my guide.
*Shostakovich, Symphony No 14 - Evgenia Tselovalnik (soprano), Evgeny Nesterenko (bass), Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

A stunning performance of a masterwork - loved it.


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Piano Concerto Op 54 - John Ogdon, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.*


----------



## Captainnumber36

1. Symphony of the psalms by Stravinsky. 
2. Gloria by Poulenc (Saramae Endich, Soprano)

The RObert Shaw Chorale
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra.
Robert Shaw, COnductor.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Duke Bleubeard's Castle - Jessye Norman (soprano), László Polgár (bass), Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*

My first listen to this recording, I have had the earlier Boulez for a while and whilst this is in better sound on first hearing I'm not sure which performance I prefer - and really does it matter, I'm sure I'll manage to live with them both!


----------



## haziz

*Chopin - Etudes*
_Maurizio Pollini_

Trying not to wake up the neighbors!


----------



## Helgi

Reading the February issue of Gramophone and checking out some new recordings, currently: Handel harpsichord suites with Pierre Hantaï.


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Despres: El Grillo
Despres: Missa Pange Lingua
Despres: Virgo salutiferi
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail (CD 1 of 4) - Clytus Gottwald leading Schola Cantorum Stuttgart in Flemish Polyphony (1400-1500):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest002

Josquin Desprez's _Missa Pange lingua_.
Peter Phillips directing the Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Malx

Some chamber music to finish off this mornings listening.
*Novak, Piano Quintet in A minor Op 12 - Radoslav Kvapil (piano), Kocian Quartet.*

*Holmboe, String Quartet No 3 - Kontra Quartet.*

*Langgaard, String Quartet No 3 - Nightingale Quartet.*


----------



## Baxi

Kurt Atterberg (1887-1974)
*Symphony No.1 & 4*
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Ari Rasilainen
1998


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Alban Berg - 3 Pieces for Orchestra 
*

Starting my journey into Berg's deep cuts. A wildly interesting piece with a lot of colorful timbral blends and outspoken, in your face character. What really makes the piece for me is the low, heavy brass lines. Unfortunately, there's a lot of very delicate pianissimo parts my speakers can't pick up so clearly, or it could be the recording. The march movement at the end is insane.









*Dvorak - String Quintet No. 2 Op. 77 *

This was really enjoyable. Lots of beautiful moments and passages, most of which were in the inner two movements for me. This quintet has the "Trout" instrumentation, but the upright's function here is just to thicken the lower end and free up the cello to do other things he wanted, it never gets the melody or any kind of exposure. But that's mostly to be expected from any period prior to the 20th century and it serves it role well here.

While I do like it, I can't help but feel like this isn't Dvorak at his most inspired. There's something kind of flat about the first movement which gets outshined by the following ones, and still as a whole when I compare this to his other chamber music it doesn't quite measure up. At the end of the day, still a brilliant work by a master though.


----------



## haziz

*Franck - Symphony in D minor*
_Montreal SO - Dutoit_

It's been years since I last listened to Franck's only symphony. Time to get reacquainted.


----------



## Guest002

Dmitri Shostakovich's _Piano Concert No. 2_
Valery Gergiev, The Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Denis Matsuev (piano)

Not the most exciting performance, I have to say.


----------



## Rogerx

Vida breve- Stephen Hough (piano)

anon.: Arirang
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Busoni: Sonatina No. 6 (Chamber Fantasy on Themes from Bizet's Carmen)
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Gounod: Ave Maria
Hough: Piano Sonata No 4 'Vida breve'
Liszt: Bagatelle sans tonalite, S216a c1885
Liszt: Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)


----------



## Guest002

George Whitefield Chadwick's _Tam O'Shanter_ 
Andrew Constantine and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.

Interesting setting by an American composer of a Scottish poem played by a Welsh orchestra directed by an English conductor!


----------



## haziz

*Copland conducts Copland*

Appropriate background music as I sit down and read his "What to Listen For in Music".


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - CD 1 of 4:


----------



## Chilham

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin)
Finnish Baroque Orchestra

L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1-2 & 3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149879


*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach*

Württemberg Sonatas

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2014


----------



## mparta

As much as I learned and love the Appalachian Spring suite, I now feel a little cheated because some of the missing music changes the shape and is also wonderful music.

I just bought this version with Copland, but I'd strongly recommend any of the St. Louis Symphony/Slatkin Copland (and Piston and Schuman) recordings. Much better orchestra and very idiomatic performance, a truly great orchestra when those recordings were made.









haziz said:


> *Copland conducts Copland*
> 
> Appropriate background music as I sit down and read his "What to Listen For in Music".


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, etc.

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen

Catalogue No: 4438922
Label: Decca
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## eljr

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Alban Berg - 3 Pieces for Orchestra
> 
> Starting my journey into Berg's deep cuts. A wildly interesting piece with a lot of colorful timbral blends and outspoken, in your face character. What really makes the piece for me is the low, heavy brass lines. Unfortunately, there's a lot of very delicate pianissimo parts my speakers can't pick up so clearly, or *it could be the recording. *The march movement at the end is insane.


The recording is exemplary.


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Cora" (Hauk/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, H.XV:22 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #9 (Eder/Naxos)
M. Haydn - Symphony in G, MH 144 (Nemeth/Hungaraton)*


----------



## eljr

SONNET CLV said:


> even as I moved into digital discs and eventually purchased a CD player (from following reviews in magazines such as Stereophile and The Absolute Sound, magazines I still subscribe to) .


Stereo Review was the go to magazine for many years in the audio world. That is the one I subscribed to, last century.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Heras-Casado and the Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## Chilham

Glass: Symphony No. 5

Julian Wachner

Novus NY, Heather Buck, Katherine Pracht, Vale Rideout, Stephen Salters, David Cushing, The Choir of Trinity Wall Street, Trinity Youth Chorus & Downtown Voices


----------



## Guest002

mparta said:


> As much as I learned and love the Appalachian Spring suite, I now feel a little cheated because some of the missing music changes the shape and is also wonderful music.
> 
> I just bought this version with Copland, but I'd strongly recommend any of the St. Louis Symphony/Slatkin Copland (and Piston and Schuman) recordings. Much better orchestra and very idiomatic performance, a truly great orchestra when those recordings were made.


David Hurwitz made a video about *the various incarnations of Appalachian Spring about 7 months ago*. I haven't watched it recently, so can't recall what his recommendation ended up being -but, no doubt, being Hurwitz, Slatkin got a look-in somewhere along the line. Anyway, you might find it interesting to give it a watch.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Jeremy Blackhouse leading the Vasari Singers:
> 
> View attachment 149863


What did you think?

I enjoy it. :angel:


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 7*
_Czech PO - Vaclav Neumann_

Great symphony cycle by Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic. Of course they should excel playing Czech music! It is possible it may replace, or at least supplement Kertesz and the LSO as my go to Dvorak symphony cycle, although the Kertesz will always remain a sentimental favorite as my first introduction to Dvorak's symphonic output.


----------



## Guest002

John Adams' _Lollapalooza_ (to start with, at least. There's a lot in this set, though I shan't do it all, only what the randomiser suggests).

Kent Nagano, The Hallé Orchestra (and that's a combination of conductor and orchestra I had to double-check! It is, however, correct )


----------



## Rogerx

Serenades

Tchaikovsky - Elgar - Mozart

Zürcher Kammerorchester Daniel Hope


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Paul Spicer leading the Royal Birmingham Conservatoire Chamber Choir:


This looks like something in my wheel house.

I hope I can find it on a streaming service to sample. Of course, when I say sample I listen completely through.


----------



## Chilham

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> David Hurwitz made a video about *the various incarnations of Appalachian Spring about 7 months ago*. I haven't watched it recently, so can't recall what his recommendation ended up being -but, not doubt, being Hurwitz, Slatkin got a look-in somewhere along the line. Anyway, you might find it interesting to give it a watch.


Slatkin was, "iPhone-worthy!" :lol:


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> CD was the great democracizer: bringing excellent audio quality to people for not huge amounts of money.


I can't agree.

Peace


----------



## SanAntone

*Melos Ensemble : Music Among Friends*









Just listening randomly.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> IMO, you have to spend a good deal of money to *really* enjoy vinyl vs CD's


I guess you refer to the problem with vinyl background noise?

Dac's Transports, CD's all can be very expensive depending on what you feel is needed for "real" enjoyment.


----------



## Guest002

Chilham said:


> Slatkin was, "iPhone-worthy!" :lol:


Was that good or bad?!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Book 1


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 3*
_Czech PO - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## Guest002

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> CD was the great democracizer: bringing excellent audio quality to people for not huge amounts of money.





eljr said:


> I can't agree.
> Peace


What don't you agree about? 
That it brought excellent quality audio to anyone? (IE, you don't think it's audio quality is top-notch, at all)
Or that it did it for relatively little money? (IE, you think CD _can_ bring top-notch audio quality to people, but only if they spend up big)

I don't mind you disagreeing, but I'd like to know what, exactly, you're disagreeing with!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> This looks like something in my wheel house.
> 
> I hope I can find it on a streaming service to sample. Of course, when I say sample I listen completely through.


Nothing really stood out for me on the first listen; I was really tired last night. I'll be giving it another go in a few days.


----------



## Chilham

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Was that good or bad?!


Good. ....................


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> What did you think?
> 
> I enjoy it. :angel:


I thought it was EXCELLENT!!! The performances were great and the recording exceptional.


----------



## Guest002

Despite the 'Lark Ascending' in big letters on the album art, this is Ernest Moeran's beautiful _Violin Concerto_
Andrew Davis, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Tasmin Little (violin)


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nothing really stood out for me on the first listen; I was really tired last night. I'll be giving it another go in a few days.


I found it on a streaming service. I'll give it a listen later or in a day or so.


----------



## Guest002

Chilham said:


> Good. ....................


Blimey. If being suitable for a mobile phone is 'good', I'd hate to think what he plays the bad ones on! 
Maybe his mother's vacuum cleaner?!

Anyway: I ought to re-view that video for myself. I remember it being quite informative about the various versions etc., but have forgotten the detail.


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> What don't you agree about?
> That it brought excellent quality audio to anyone? (IE, you don't think it's audio quality is top-notch, at all)
> Or that it did it for relatively little money? (IE, you think CD _can_ bring top-notch audio quality to people, but only if they spend up big)
> 
> I don't mind you disagreeing, but I'd like to know what, exactly, you're disagreeing with!


Seems plain what you wrote. I simply disagree. I found no savings in going from vinyl to CD.


----------



## eljr

Rosa Mystica

Musical Portraits of the Blessed Virgin Mary

Royal Birmingham Conservatoire Chamber Choir, Paul Spicer

Release Date: 19th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: SOMMCD0617
Label: Somm
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> Seems plain what you wrote. I simply disagree. I found no savings in going from vinyl to CD.


Er, I wrote something, you disagreed with it, but it was ambiguous what you were disagreeing with, to me at least. I've known people who say that CD audio is not good quality compared with analogue audio, ever, under any circumstance: that sampling audio means it cannot capture all the nuances of the audio signal etc, and can therefore never truly represent the full signal -hence, they would disagree with my original statement, because they would say the bit about 'excellent audio quality' simply wasn't true.

I haven't previously met/spoken to anyone who's argued that CD audio _can_ be superb, but you have to spend up big on the equipment to get excellent results. So, you're unusual (in my experience) in thinking that CD is fine, but it requires top-notch investment in the kit before you reap the rewards.

I just wanted to be clear about your thoughts on the subject, that's all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I haven't played any of Antonín Dvořák's music for many a month, so I'm going to make it up to him with a career-spanning listening binge. Various works part one for this afternoon.

n.b. Dvořák and his publishers occasionally allocated opus numbers which had little or no bearing on when the works were actually written so alongside those I will also give the chronologically reliable Jarmil Burghauser 'B' reference.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor [_Zlonické zvony_ (_The Bells of Zlonice_)] op.3/B9 (1865):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.4/B12 (1865):










Piano Quintet no.1 in A op.5/B28 (1872): 1.
_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano op.11a/B38 (1873): 2.

1. The Borodin Quartet with Sviatoslav Richter (piano) 
2. Bohuslav Matoušek (violin) and Petr Adamec (piano)










_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano, arr. for violin and orchestra op.11/B39 (1873):










_Symphonic Poem_ [_Rhapsody_] in A-minor op.14a/B44 (1874):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Was that good or bad?!


I just watched that YouTube video. Good, although his favorite was the Detroit SO under Dorati. As you pointed out, he also made recommendations for the chamber music version of the ballet music and suite, which I actually did not know existed. I always assumed the Suite was always for a full orchestra.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Reginald Goodall conducting Welsh National Opera and a fine, mostly young, cast in 1985:









One of my favourite Parsifal recordings.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Hungarian Dances*
_Budapest SO - Istvan Bogar_


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> I guess you refer to the problem with vinyl background noise?
> 
> Dac's Transports, CD's all can be very expensive depending on what you feel is needed for "real" enjoyment.


Yes, and agree on all points. It's all subjective, of course.

I expect some background noise with vinyl, but my SOTA/Soundsmith rig has cut down on that significantly. But it is still dependent on the vinyl itself. I have some LP's that are very quiet (even from the 60's), some not. Some, because of mishandling or being played with an inexpensive or worn stylus by the previous owner, or simply a poor pressing or the use of poor quality vinyl even when near flawless looking. Or, vinyl that simply isn't cleaned well. Yes, vinyl is more finicky, but wonderful in its presentation. To me.

CD's do not have that (background sound) issue to near the same degree, but other issues that need to be overcome, especially the 'digital glare'. I do agree, as someone mentioned, that many of the earlier CD's have more issues than the new ones. A better transport, DAC, cables, and back end, can all help, but you can't always overcome a poor recording (or engineering) whether a CD or LP. Let alone a poor performance.

I enjoy both. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, and have wonderful selections on both formats.

Bottom line, some can be quite satisfied with vinyl being played on a Crosley with an internal speaker, or MP3's on a phone with stock earbuds. Some can't, and are never fully satisfied, as they know it can sound better. As long as you enjoy the music, that is the most important part of the equation.


----------



## vincula

Revisiting Schubert's symphonies thanks to a lovely Christmas gift. Listening to Schubert's no.5 right now.









https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/harnoncourt-schubert-edition.html

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Seems plain what you wrote. I simply disagree. I found no savings in going from vinyl to CD.


Agreed, when CD's first came out, they were way more expensive than their vinyl counterpart, or tape. And, you need to purchase a CD player, when you already had a turntable. And at the time, good ones were not cheap. Not just anyone could afford it initially. Over time, that changed.

Now, everyone can afford a free Spotify account (as example), as long as they have a phone. Many more music choices are available to the masses than ever before, for very little cost, if any.

Can't say how 'we' consume music today is a good thing vs 30-40 years ago. But that is a whole subject in itself.


----------



## SanAntone

*Takemitsu: Toward the Sea | Rain Tree | Rain Spell | Bryce*
Robert Aitken, Toronto New Music Ensemble


----------



## Guest002

Bkeske said:


> Agreed, when CD's first came out, they were way more expensive than their vinyl counterpart, or tape. And, you need to purchase a CD player, when you already had a turntable. And at the time, good ones were not cheap. Not just anyone could afford it initially. Over time, that changed.
> 
> Now, everyone can afford a free Spotify account (as example), as long as they have a phon. Many more music choices are available to the masses than ever before, for very little cost, if any.
> 
> Can't say how 'we' consume music today is a good thing vs 30-40 years ago. But that is a whole subject in itself.


Yes, but I don't want to bring streaming into it, because the comment that triggered this was about CD 'bringing excellent audio quality for reasonable cost'. Streaming from commercial services is not going to be 'excellent audio quality' under most circumstances, I would say (I know there are exceptions).

And my original comment wasn't really about the starting costs for the new technology, which will always be high in the early days.

I mean, your very expensive turntable and what have you were not Emile Berliner originals, so you're using 'settled technology', and yet paying thousands to do so, decades after the fundamentals of that technology were sorted out. (Broad sweeping statement, I realise, but the stereo LP was 'sorted technology' by 1958. So 60 years after that, you're still paying thousands to play them, is what I'm getting at).

As compared to CDs which, as a settled technology (let's say, settled by 1990, when you could buy acceptable players for not many pounds or dollars) are/were comparatively cheap.

I guess my original comment was intended to mean 'people can have excellent audio quality *today* for not a lot of money, thanks to CDs. Versus, if you want excellent audio quality from LPs, you're going to have to spend up big' -and whether you'd agree with that or whether you'd instead say that, even _today,_ if you want excellent audio quality from CDs, you're also going to have to spend up big.

This isn't, by the way, intended as implied criticism of anyone doing anything. It was a genuine enquiry of people who clearly _have_ spent up big whether the results _have_ to be achieved by doing so, or whether CDs mean that's not actually necessary any more. As someone without a turntable of any sort, I simply don't know the answer to that. I thought maybe people more in the 'audiophile club' would have some thoughts worth hearing.


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B-flat Major, Op. 45

played by Julia Hagen (violoncello) and Aaron Pilsan (piano)


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> I just watched that YouTube video. Good, although his favorite was the Detroit SO under Dorati. As you pointed out, he also made recommendations for the chamber music version of the ballet music and suite, which I actually did not know existed. I always assumed the Suite was always for a full orchestra.


I (probably) knew some of these things long ago, but with current time and other constraints, I have forgotten the versions. I do think there's good extra music and there's probably a Hugh Wolff version of the whole thing with chamber orchestra, dredging that up from the depths of my faulty memory. It's just a breathtaking piece of music, catches the attention at first because of the big tune but what surrounds the big tune is even deeper, especially the end. Makes me think my heart could stop (and I'd be ok). I wonder how particularly "american" that response is, but I feel the setting, the meaning, the simplicity and the return to nature is a very deep and native thing here. Mine, mine all mine :lol:


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 6*
_Prague Radio SO - Vladimir Valek_


----------



## mparta

Voila!!

Sorry for the misspelling, Mr. Wolff (since corrected)


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to Abbado conducting Mendelssohn 
Enjoyable performance and good sound quality. For me Abbado is a safe pair of hands with most repertoire, but always seems to be that bit restrained.


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> I guess my original comment was intended to mean 'people can have excellent audio quality *today* for not a lot of money, thanks to CDs. Versus, if you want excellent audio quality from LPs, you're going to have to spend up big' -and whether you'd agree with that or whether you'd instead say that, even _today,_ if you want excellent audio quality from CDs, you're also going to have to spend up big.
> 
> This isn't, by the way, intended as implied criticism of anyone doing anything. It was a genuine enquiry of people who clearly _have_ spent up big whether the results _have_ to be achieved by doing so, or whether CDs mean that's not actually necessary any more. As someone without a turntable of any sort, I simply don't know the answer to that. I thought maybe people more in the 'audiophile club' would have some thoughts worth hearing.


It's sort of like buying a car. You can get a vehicle which will take you down the road and back for not much money, or you can get a vehicle which makes the driving process more pleasurable and satisfying (beyond the notion that it takes you down the road and back) but it will cost more.

When it comes to their home audio needs, most folks, it seems, are rather satisfied with just getting down the road and back. I actually feel more that way about my vehicle, but not my home stereo rig. The cash I can save on some esoteric vehicle feature is better put towards my music system. I can better live without that sunroof on my vehicle than I can without that tubed phono-pre-amp. It's a matter of one's personal priorities, and there's nothing wrong one way or another.

I do know that folks have heard what was to them familiar music on my system and commented in a kind of stunned awe that it was "so clear" or "Wow, the detail is unbelievable" or "like a real live musician playing" or "that's game changing" or "that's life altering." The comments make me feel good, sure, but since music is important to me the experience of hearing it as I do is well worth additional costs beyond the "get down the road" experience. Some folks love their cars. To such folks I don't mind saying "I like that sunroof" or "those chrome wheels are stunning" or "this leather upholstery is really rich feeling; I love the way the sewn threads contrast with the rest of the interior design." It makes those folks feel better about their purchase, and such features _are_ a nice touch, let's face it. But I prefer the music box.

Just as LPs improve in sound with improved playback equipment, so do CDs. My brother, a song-writer and musician of sorts who values music and his Boze speakers, spent some time with me as I switched back and forth between a number of CD decks I had on hand, from my SONY XA5400ES to a Marantz CC4003 to a NAD 505 to a couple of small portables including a SONY Discman and a Radio Shack portable. One of the CDs we played was of his own music, which he knows well and should because he was there in the studio playing it (on guitar, piano, and vocals) when it was being recorded. He has a fine ear, probably superior to mine, and was well aware, and somewhat surprised, that with each CD deck we played the disc on there was a difference in the quality of the sound. With no other feature (amp, speakers, cabling) changing in the signal path. In the end he preferred the XA5400ES for almost every disc we played. Not surprising. It's a good machine, though a touch more costly than any of the other units auditioned during that listening session.

Since I have an extensive collection of CDs, I owe it to myself to render their playback in the best possible form I can manage. I suspect there is much better equipment out there than I have on hand, and if I win the Lottery one of these days I'll likely find out how good it is, but I'll continue to drive a sun-roofless-vehicle if it allows me to better enjoy the music I listen to at home.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I took out all of my Itzhak Perlman CDs and loaded them into the CD player:

1. *Earl Kim*: _Violin Concerto_; *Robert Starer*: _Violin Concerto_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra) EMI records
2. *Berg*: _Violin Concerto_; *Stravinsky*: _Violin Concerto_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra); Ravel: Tzigane (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
3. *Prokofiev*: _Violin Concertos #1 & 2 _(Itzhak Perlman, violin/Gennady Rozhdestvensky/BBC Symphony Orchestra); _Sonata for Two Violins_ (Itzhak Perlman & Pinchas Zukerman, violins) EMI Classics
4. *Khachaturian*: _Violin Concerto_; *Tchaikovsky*: _Meditation_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra) EMI records
5. *Joplin* (arranged for violin and piano by *Itzhak Perlman*): T_he Rag-Time Dance; The East Winner; Bethena; Magnetic Rag; The Strenuous Life; The Entertainer; Elite Syncopation; Solace; Pine Apple Rag; Sugar Cane_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Andre Previn, piano) EMI records

6. *Fritz Kreisler* originals and arrangements for violin and piano: *Kreisler*: _Caprice Viennois_; *Dvorak/Kreisler*: _Songs My Mother Taught Me_; *Kreisler*: _Tempo di Menuetto (In the Style of Pugnani)_; *Dvoark/Kreisler*: _Slavonic Dance # 2_; *Gluck/Kreisler*: _Melodie_; *Granados/Kreisler*: _Spanish Dance #5_; *Chopin/Kreisler*: _Mazurka #5_; *Kreisler*: _Siciliano & Rigaudon (In the Style of Francoeur)_; *Chaminade/Kreisler*: _Serenade Espanol_; *Lehar/Kreisler*: _Serenade_; *Kreisler*: _Toy Soldier's March_; _Syncopation_; *Grainger/Kreisler*: _Molly on the Shore_; *Kreisler*: _Andantino (In the Style of Martini)_; *Dvorak/Kreisler*: _Slavonic Dance # 3_; *Kreisler*: _Schon Rosmarin_; _Leibestod_; _Recitativo & Scherzo Capriccio_; *Albeniz/Kreisler*: _Tango_; *Kreisler*: _Tambourin Chinois_; *Schumann/Kreisler*: _Romance_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Samuel Sanders, piano) EMI Classics
7. *Jascha Hiefetz* arrangements: *Ponce*: _Estrellita_; *Moskowski*: _Guitarre_; *Drigo*: _Valse Bluette_; *Rachmaninoff*: _It's Peaceful Here_; *Ravel*: _Valse Nobles et Sentimentales# 6 & 7_; *Chopin*: _Nocturne #16_; *Poulenc*: _Presto_; *St. Seans*: _Le Cygne_; *Gershwin*: _Three Preludes_; *Albeniz*: _Sevilla_; *Schumann*: _Vagel als Prophet_; *Rameau*: _Rigaudon_; *Achron*: _Hebrew Melody_; *Paradies*: _Toccata_; *Elgar*: _La Capriciause_; *Debussy*: _Golliwogg's Cakewalk_; *Foster*: _Old Folks at Home_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin/Samuel Sanders, piano) Warner Classics
8. *Bach*: _Concerto for Two Violins _(Izhak Perlman & Isaac Stern, violins/Zubin Mehta/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); *Vivaldi*: _Concerto for Three Violins_ (Pinchas Zukerman, Izhak Perlman & Isaac Stern, violins/Zubin Mehta/New York Philharmonic Orchestra), *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante_ (Isaac Stern, violins & Pinchas Zukerman, viola/Zubin Mehta/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)CBS Masterworks
9. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, Schlomo Mintz, and Itzhak Perlman, violins/Zubin Metha/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
10. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (Itzhak Perlman, violin & conductor/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra) EMI records

We start in a rare instance where Itzhak Perlman plays the music of contemporary American composers (or at least they were contemporary circa 1985 when the music was recorded) , Earl Kim and Robert Starer who each composed their _Violin Concertos_ for Perlman. Both concertos are basically tonal and very listenable. While Kim's _Violin Concerto_ shows just a hint of minimalism; Starer's is more dissonant and emotionally intense. This is followed by the _Violin Concertos_ of Berg and Stravinsky, two concertos on opposite ends of the spectrum. While Berg's is 12-tone it is also very accessible due to it's passionate and expressive quality; while Stravinsky, on the other hand, strives for a Classical kind of beauty that just celebrates the musical qualities of the violin. Next up, are the two _Violin Concertos_ by Prokofiev, and especially the first is a real showpiece, probably the most athletic violin concerto of the Early Modern era. Next up, is the Khachaturian _Violin Concerto_, a colorful Armenian-flavored sojourn, and one of the funnest _Violin Concertos _known to me. James Galway even transcribed the Khachaturian _Violin Concerto_ for flute and orchestra, so, I mean, if Galways going to all the trouble of transcribing it...it can't be that bad. We end the first half of our menu with Perlman's own transcriptions of Joplin's rags which Perlman and Andre Previn play in a rather elegant style, not bluesy, but very fine.

The next two discs feature Perlman with his piano accompanist, Samuel Sanders. In one of my very few trips to the concert hall, I once saw them play live back sometime in the 1980s (So imagine having a teenage son who says when asked what he wants for his birthday, that instead of saying he wants a ticket to see Michael Jackson or Bruce Springsteen, he'd like a ticket to see Itzhak Perlman!). So Sanders and Perlman begin with the Fritz Kresler transcriptions and then move on the Jascha Heifetz transcriptions. While the Kreisler transcriptions are very elegant and Viennese; the Heifetz transcriptions on the other hand, bring back memories of when I was teenager and I found a bunch of Heifetz 78 rpm recordings at a used record store, even if Perlman doesn't attempt to imitate Heifetz' style and would rather demonstrate Heifetz' talent for transcription. In the next disc, Itzhak Perlman joins forces with Isaac Stern in a recording of Bach's _Double Concerto_ which you may find with any combination of noteworthy violinists of the 1970s/80s (Stern/Menuhin, Menuhin/Oistrakh, Perlman/Zukerman etc.), but what is even more fascinating is the Vivaldi _Triple_ where Perlman, Stern, and Pinchas Zukerman really raise the roof and set the violins on fire. Perlman sits out the next session as Stern and Zukerman cool things out with a little Mozart. We end with two recordings of Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_. In the first Perlman once again joins Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, and also Schlomo Mintz, in a very sportive All-Star game recording where each violinist takes a turn soloing on a different "season"; but then in the final disc, Perlman steps in not only as featured soloist throughout but also as conductor in a lighter take not weighed down by so much star power.


----------



## Bkeske

I stumbled across this on Tidal, loved it, and had to have it. Pretty steep price new, but found it for a good deal recently, still sealed, and jumped on it. Just arrived in the mail.

Tomás Bretón - String Quartets Nos. 1 And 3. The Bréton String Quartet. NAXOS 2020 Germany

View attachment 149896

View attachment 149897


----------



## perempe

mparta said:


> I (probably) knew some of these things long ago, but with current time and other constraints, I have forgotten the versions. I do think there's good extra music and there's probably a Hugh Wolff version of the whole thing with chamber orchestra, dredging that up from the depths of my faulty memory. It's just a breathtaking piece of music, catches the attention at first because of the big tune but what surrounds the big tune is even deeper, especially the end. Makes me think my heart could stop (and I'd be ok). I wonder how particularly "american" that response is, but I feel the setting, the meaning, the simplicity and the return to nature is a very deep and native thing here. Mine, mine all mine :lol:


You can get a fantastic version on YouTube as well - Frankfurt Radio Symphony & Alondra de la Parra.


----------



## Chilham

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 "Organ"

Christoph Eschenbach

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Olivier Latry


----------



## SONNET CLV

Listening to this on my SONY XA5400ES CD player through tubed amplification and French (Triangle) speakers. Awesome sound. Awesome performances from Messrs. Thielemans and Werner:









The note above the bar code on the back sleeve says: "file under: Jazz". But, if this ain't classical music, I don't know what is.

Toots Thielemans on harmonica and Kenny Werner on piano and keyboards playing "jazz" classics including "Dolphin Dance" by Herbie Hancock, "Smile" by Charlie Chaplin, "Windows" by Chick Corea, "Autumn Leaves" by Kosma, and a certain "Sicilienne" by a certain J.S. Bach.


----------



## Conrad2

Britten: String Quartets Vol. 1 Nos. 1 and 2 / Three Divertimenti 
Maggini Quartet 
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 1998








Thank you, AbsolutelyBaching and HenryPenfold, for your recommendation.


----------



## haziz

*Arensky - Violin Concerto*
_Irina Medvedeva (violin) - Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Kozhukhar_

Another fine, but neglected romantic violin concerto that deserves greater play time and exposure.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Book 1

CD 2


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2010

View attachment 149901


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149902


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sinfonias from Cantatas

Takashi Watanabe, organ
Ensemble Cordia
Stefano Veggetti

2021


----------



## Guest002

SONNET CLV said:


> Just as LPs improve in sound with improved playback equipment, so do CDs.


I realise I've snipped aggressively, but I _am_ taking in everything you've written up to this point. I just have an issue with this sentence. (Well, not even an issue as such. Just that this sentence brought me up short).

How do you improve on 1 and 0? I mean, you describe that with _everything else equal_, speakers, cable, amp, you can tell a difference between CD sources... I am just flummoxed at the idea of _this_ 1 and 0 being discernible from _that_ 1 and 0. I cannot conceive of what's going on there (I get that, say, a different amp could have introduced noise, and that one didn't. And obviously, _those_ speakers behave different from _those_. But with all that staying the same, you can _still_ tell the different CD players apart? I cannot comprehend a mechanism for that. I would love a physical explanation). I'm not denying your experiences, by the way. I am just - I hate to use the word 'bemused', but it's the most accurate- bemused by them. I can't work out how that can happen.


----------



## haziz

*Jenö Hubay - Violin Concerto No. 1* in A Minor, Op. 21 "Concerto dramatique"
_Chloë Hanslip - Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Andrew Mogrelia_

Continuing with more romantic violin concertos. I don't think I have listened to Hubay's concertos before. Apparently he wrote four of them!


----------



## Bkeske

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I realise I've snipped aggressively, but I _am_ taking in everything you've written up to this point. I just have an issue with this sentence. (Well, not even an issue as such. Just that this sentence brought me up short).
> 
> How do you improve on 1 and 0? I mean, you describe that with _everything else equal_, speakers, cable, amp, you can tell a difference between CD sources... I am just flummoxed at the idea of _this_ 1 and 0 being discernible from _that_ 1 and 0. I cannot conceive of what's going on there (I get that, say, a different amp could have introduced noise, and that one didn't. And obviously, _those_ speakers behave different from _those_. But with all that staying the same, you can _still_ tell the different CD players apart? I cannot comprehend a mechanism for that. I would love a physical explanation). I'm not denying your experiences, by the way. I am just - I hate to use the word 'bemused', but it's the most accurate- bemused by them. I can't work out how that can happen.


You are correct, the 1's and 0's stay the same, but it is a matter how the equipment transcribes them (in reverse).

Take the car analogy. Two cars using the exact same petrol (1&0's). Both have the same tires, suspension, body, etc. the difference being each has a different engine. The one with the higher performing engine will 'win out' overall. Same petrol, different results.


----------



## Guest002

Not Byrd, nor Tallis nor Britten nor Bruckner can make me feel half so holy as some Carlo Gesualdo. 
It is perhaps a little early, but the randomiser plays what it wants to: _Tenebrae Responsories for Good Friday_
Bo Holten, BBC Singers.
Fifty minutes of bliss.


----------



## haziz

*Jenö Hubay - Violin Concerto No. 3* 
_Vilmos Szabadi (violin) - North Hungarian SO - Laszlo Kovacs_

Continuing with another of Hubay's violin concertos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part two for tonight.

Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.10/B34 (1873):
Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.13/B41 (1874):










String Quintet no.2 in G op.77/B49 (1875): 1.

1. The Stamitz Quartet with Jiří Hudec (double bass)










_Nocturne_ in B for strings op.40/B47 (1875):










_Serenade_ in E for strings op.22/B52 (1875):


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Yes, and agree on all points. It's all subjective, of course.
> 
> I expect some background noise with vinyl, but my SOTA/Soundsmith rig *has cut down on that significantly.* But it is still dependent on the vinyl itself. I have some LP's that are very quiet (even from the 60's), some not. Some, because of mishandling or being played with an inexpensive or worn stylus by the previous owner, or simply a poor pressing or the use of poor quality vinyl even when near flawless looking. Or, vinyl that simply isn't cleaned well. Yes, vinyl is more finicky, but wonderful in its presentation. To me.
> 
> CD's do not have that (background sound) issue to near the same degree, but other issues that need to be overcome, especially the 'digital glare'. I do agree, as someone mentioned, that many of the earlier CD's have more issues than the new ones. A better transport, DAC, cables, and back end, can all help, but you can't always overcome a poor recording (or engineering) whether a CD or LP. Let alone a poor performance.
> 
> I enjoy both. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, and have wonderful selections on both formats.
> 
> Bottom line, some can be quite satisfied with vinyl being played on a Crosley with an internal speaker, or MP3's on a phone with stock earbuds. Some can't, and are never fully satisfied, as they know it can sound better. As long as you enjoy the music, that is the most important part of the equation.


I have more than 15 cartridges to fight against these problems (and 3 turntables) Dirty / problematic LPs with concorde like (Ortofon / Reloop) cartridges, medium problems with Audio Technica (and some Ortofon) low sensitivity cartridges, clean vinyl with Gold Ring family etc... To tell all of you my experience when it comes to sound quality NOTHING can help a poor medium. Play an Esoteric SACD in the cheapest SACD player you have found. The result is VERY GOOD. Play a damaged or with poor sound vinyl in the most expensive turntable in the market. You hear NOTHING. So, if someone wants quality:First hi quality medium, after hi quality cables and then good equipment.


----------



## Bkeske

Dimace said:


> I have more than 15 cartridges to fight against these problems (and 3 turntables) Dirty / problematic LPs with concorde like (Ortofon / Reloop) cartridges, medium problems with Audio Technica (and some Ortofon) low sensitivity cartridges, clean vinyl with Gold Ring family etc... To tell all of you my experience when it comes to sound quality NOTHING can help a poor medium. Play an Esoteric SACD in the cheapest SACD player you have found. The result is VERY GOOD. Play a damaged or with poor sound vinyl in the most expensive turntable in the market. You hear NOTHING. So, if someone wants quality:First hi quality medium, after hi quality cables and then good equipment.


Interesting you mention Goldring. I just recently purchased a Goldring 1042 as a back-up to my Soundsmith Zephyr, as someday it will need re-tipped, and I bought it thinking ahead. I'm pretty amazed by the 1042 for it's cost. A great cartridge for the money IMO, and a worthy back-up sonically to the Zephyr. And not a bad primary cart for most. AT's are just a bit tilted up for my liking overall.


----------



## Conrad2

Britten: String Quartets Vol. 2 Quartet No. 3 & Simple Symphony
Maggini Quartet
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 1999








Continuing my journey.


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985.

Here is one I have on CD, love the performance, but just recently bought the vinyl. This is my second vinyl spin. The CD won't get much playing time in comparison. Sounds wonderful.

View attachment 149911


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Interesting you mention Goldring. I just recently purchased a *Goldring 1042* as a back-up to my Soundsmith Zephyr, as someday it will need re-tipped, and I bought it thinking ahead. I'm pretty amazed by the 1042 for it's cost. A great cartridge for the money IMO, and a worthy back-up sonically to the Zephyr. And not a bad primary cart for most. AT's are just a bit tilted up for my liking overall.


One of my favorites carts for around 400 Euros (or less) although is VERY sensitive. I use it only with M/M- LPs and this means almost never, because as a collector, I don't play archive condition copies... I suggest (for every day use) the Concorde Family carts, which make a great work by reducing the noise without sacrificing a lot of sound quality. Generally speaking, these DJ cartridges are very comfortable. (everything with around 3gr. tracking force is doing the job.)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985.
> 
> Here is one I have on CD, love the performance, but just recently bought the vinyl. This is my second vinyl spin. The CD won't get much playing time in comparison. Sounds wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 149911


That was my first Heldenleben on CD.I wish I could find it!


----------



## Andante Largo

Carl Davidoff - Cello Concertos 3 & 4


----------



## vincula

The touch of Annie Fisher simply hypnotizes me. Simply glorious :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

"Contemporary Voices"
*Shulamit Ran*: String Quartet No. 3 "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory"
*Jennifer Higdon*: _Voices_
*Ellen Taaffe Zwilich*: Quintet for Alto Saxophone and String Quartet
Otis Murphy, Pacifica Quartet

New arrival. Extremely enjoyable!


----------



## Rambler

Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Histoires Sacrees: Ensemble Correpondancies directed by Sebastian Dauce on harmonia mundi









Playing the bonus DVD from this fine set.


----------



## mmsbls

Just a reminder that discussions of audio equipment should be placed in the sub-forum Hi-Fi. This thread is for sharing the classical music to which members are currently listening. Thanks.


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> That was my first Heldenleben on CD.I wish I could find it!


There are a couple on Discogs. One seller in Germany has the CD for about 15 euros.

IMO, a great performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> There are a couple on Discogs. One seller in Germany has the CD for about 15 euros.
> 
> IMO, a great performance.


I mean I wish I could find where it is in my house!

Yes, a great performance. One of the best out there, IMHO.


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I realise I've snipped aggressively, but I _am_ taking in everything you've written up to this point. I just have an issue with this sentence. (Well, not even an issue as such. Just that this sentence brought me up short).
> 
> How do you improve on 1 and 0? I mean, you describe that with _everything else equal_, speakers, cable, amp, you can tell a difference between CD sources... I am just flummoxed at the idea of _this_ 1 and 0 being discernible from _that_ 1 and 0. I cannot conceive of what's going on there (I get that, say, a different amp could have introduced noise, and that one didn't. And obviously, _those_ speakers behave different from _those_. But with all that staying the same, you can _still_ tell the different CD players apart? I cannot comprehend a mechanism for that. I would love a physical explanation). I'm not denying your experiences, by the way. I am just - I hate to use the word 'bemused', but it's the most accurate- bemused by them. I can't work out how that can happen.


Capacitors, transistors, whatever those little doohickies are called that are wired or soldered or circuit-boarded inside of CD players come in different quality grades. Wire (copper, silver, hybrid) comes in different purities and hence quality levels for transmitting electrons. Some folks upgrade their stock equipment simply by changing some of the internal components. And the sound changes.

I generally keep two CDs in my system, the SONY and the MARANTZ. Some music sounds, to me, better on one or the other machine. The SONY provides a sharp focused clarity that distinguishes instruments and space, while I perceive a richer "bloom" in the MARANTZ, which "warms" the music a bit, softening edges and fuzzying space a touch. For an especially harsh, treble sounding disc, the MARANTZ works wonders. For a well-recorded, well-engineered disc that needs no help to come alive, the SONY provides a clean sound portrait of what was laid down in the recording session.

On occasion I play a piece in the one machine, then switch to the other for a re-hearing. Sometimes the effect is that of hearing the same band play in two different venues. There are many factors that affect sound waves.

The largest single "change" in sound quality I ever experienced in my system was not adding in a new front end unit (turntable, CD deck, tape deck), or changing cables, or incorporating new speakers. Yes, those things all improved the sound as I upgraded, but the improvements were slighter than the single "change" effect I alluded to. And that was the addition of a power/line conditioner. I currently use a Panamax machine to run current from the wall. I then plug my various devices into the Panamax plugs, sorted for digital, analog, and high power sources.

The first time I plugged in a power conditioner, I was awestruck by just how much deeper the silence and backgrounds to the musical presentations became. How voices and instruments leaps out of the speakers with a new focus and sharper edges, and how tonal qualities and instrumental timbres improved towards realness. Since that initial installation some years ago, I have never been without a power conditioner. And I wouldn't want to be.

I do not need that sun-roof in my vehicle, whatever the salesman at the dealership tells me. But I really appreciate having a power conditioner for my stereo rig, and upgraded equipment to play the records and silver discs.


----------



## Bkeske

London reissue 1979, originally 1974

View attachment 149916


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> I mean I wish I could find where it is in my house!
> 
> Yes, a great performance. One of the best out there, IMHO.


Ahhhhh....LOL. Gotcha


----------



## Malx

Most recent addition to my fledgling Buxtehude collection.

*Buxtehude, Trio Sonatas BUXWV 252-258 - Arcangelo*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Walton* - Symphony #1 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ashkenazy

I have a few Walton 1s and this is one of the best, IMHO.


----------



## Guest002

SONNET CLV said:


> Capacitors, transistors, whatever those little doohickies are called that are wired or soldered or circuit-boarded inside of CD players come in different quality grades. Wire (copper, silver, hybrid) comes in different purities and hence quality levels for transmitting electrons. Some folks upgrade their stock equipment simply by changing some of the internal components. And the sound changes.
> 
> I generally keep two CDs in my system, the SONY and the MARANTZ. Some music sounds, to me, better on one or the other machine. The SONY provides a sharp focused clarity that distinguishes instruments and space, while I perceive a richer "bloom" in the MARANTZ, which "warms" the music a bit, softening edges and fuzzying space a touch. For an especially harsh, treble sounding disc, the MARANTZ works wonders. For a well-recorded, well-engineered disc that needs no help to come alive, the SONY provides a clean sound portrait of what was laid down in the recording session.
> 
> On occasion I play a piece in the one machine, then switch to the other for a re-hearing. Sometimes the effect is that of hearing the same band play in two different venues. There are many factors that affect sound waves.
> 
> The largest single "change" in sound quality I ever experienced in my system was not adding in a new front end unit (turntable, CD deck, tape deck), or changing cables, or incorporating new speakers. Yes, those things all improved the sound as I upgraded, but the improvements were slighter than the single "change" effect I alluded to. And that was the addition of a power/line conditioner. I currently use a Panamax machine to run current from the wall. I then plug my various devices into the Panamax plugs, sorted for digital, analog, and high power sources.
> 
> The first time I plugged in a power conditioner, I was awestruck by just how much deeper the silence and backgrounds to the musical presentations became. How voices and instruments leaps out of the speakers with a new focus and sharper edges, and how tonal qualities and instrumental timbres improved towards realness. Since that initial installation some years ago, I have never been without a power conditioner. And I wouldn't want to be.
> 
> I do not need that sun-roof in my vehicle, whatever the salesman at the dealership tells me. But I really appreciate having a power conditioner for my stereo rig, and upgraded equipment to play the records and silver discs.


Apparently, we're not allowed to discuss this further, according to the mods.
Sorry.
I would have liked to.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149923


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

18 keyboard works

Vikingur Ólafsson, piano

2018

"There isn't just one Bach. There's not just the serious Bach, Bach the Christian, or Bach the genius. There's also the playful Bach, the provocative Bach, the amazingly creative Bach, the spectacular Bach, and the Bach who explored the full potential of his keyboard instruments."


----------



## Itullian

I love this series.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 8*
_Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with Margo Garrett, Dawn's debut release:


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms: The Complete String Quartets | The Complete Clarinet Sonatas*
Quartetto Italiano









One of the great 2-fers.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> I love this series.


I love the series too, but I can't help feeling that The LHQ could let their hair down once in a while.


----------



## Bkeske

Supraphon reissue 1985, originally 1978. Czechoslovakia

Concertino For Piano Trio And String Orchestra & Sinfonietta Giocosa For Piano And Small Orchestra

View attachment 149929


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto
*

Fricsay with the RIAS Orchestra in 1949. The sound is pretty thin, and the orchestra at times has problems keeping together. Menuhin's violin has a stridency, which may be the fault of the recording. Other than that, it's - well, Menhuin is a skilled player, but overall, there are other recordings of this piece which would probably be a better use of your time. Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## haziz

*Suk - Fantasy in G Minor
Dvorak - Violin Concerto
Dvorak - Romance in F Minor*
_Tetzlaff - Helsinki PO - Storgards_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: 
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor Op. 11*
Murray Perahia, piano
Rec. 1996









*
CD #50 FROM:










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BLZVBLA/

*


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony 2 & 6. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1991 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 149933


----------



## MusicSybarite

If you're into hyper-romantic and intensely expressive music, Bortkiewicz' 3rd Piano Concerto in C minor could be the real treat for you. And not, this wasn't recommended by the admired-for-many D. Hurwitz. 

It's tuneful, memorable, with quite dramatic gestures in places. Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Glazunov come close in idiom. It was so worthy this revisitation.

A stunning performance. This orchestra has made significant recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Bartok - Piano Concerto No.2; Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.5 - Fricsay


----------



## SanAntone

*Joachim Raff ‎- String Quartets 2, 3, 4 & 8*
Mannheimer Streichquartett









Whose to say if these works are not as good as the Brahms string quartets?


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1* (video)
_Sol Gabetta - RTVE SO - Carlos Kalmar_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Continuing my evaluation of this cycle. No. 4 was a bit of a letdown. Much beautiful playing, but an interpretation that was a little too reverent and cautious in my opinion, and failed to quite catch fire. If you prefer a slower, "more spiritual" (barf) interpretation, this might work for you. I want more fire.

No. 8 so far is more promising, so far. But both recordings are characterized by an less-than-impressive, overly veiled sound quality.

ETA: assessment after the final bar: this is an excellent, deeply satisfying performance of Bruckner 8! The sound still bugs me, but I definitely liked Gergiev's Bruckner 8 more than his 4, which I listened to a day or two ago. I feel I can recommend this Bruckner 8.

More to come.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
Karajan, BPO 1980's






This is the version that has worked best for me so far. I love the sense of forward momentum where the music seems to call for it. It's a great way to spend half an hour.


----------



## haziz

MusicSybarite said:


> If you're into hyper-romantic and intensely expressive music, Bortkiewicz' 3rd Piano Concerto in C minor could be the real treat for you. And not, this wasn't recommended by the admired-for-many D. Hurwitz.
> 
> It's tuneful, memorable, with quite dramatic gestures in places. Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Glazunov come close in idiom. It was so worthy this revisitation.
> 
> A stunning performance. This orchestra has made significant recordings.


Thanks for pointing this composer and recording out. Currently listening to Concerto No. 2. Good music.


----------



## haziz

*Fitzenhagen - Cello Concerto No. 2*
_Maintz - Munich Radio Orchestra - Rundel_


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II*
Piotr Anderszrewski


----------



## haziz

*Lalo / Saint-Saens - Cello Concertos / Bruch - Kol Nidrei*
_Fournier - Lamoureux Orchestra - Martinon_


----------



## SanAntone

*Hummel: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 3*
Antonio Pompa-Baldi


----------



## Joe B

Manfred Honeck leading the Prague Philharmonic Choir and Czech Philharmonic in Bohuslav Martinu's "The Epic of Gilgamesh":


----------



## WVdave

Grieg; Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2 · Norwegian Dances
Sir John Barbirolli, The Hallé Orchestra
Angel Records ‎- S-36803, Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1969.


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Berkeley, L: Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Bliss: Music for Strings
Bridge: Lament
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10


----------



## Conrad2

Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"; String Quartet "Death and the Maiden"
Alban Berg Quartett
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1997







Last record for me for tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: 15 Two-Part Inventions & 15 Sinfonias & 4 Duets

Peter Serkin (piano)


----------



## bharbeke

This is some of the best Handel I've heard in a long time:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Litaniae Lauretanae KV 109 (selections . ) & KV 195 (selections ); Regina Coeli KV 108, KV 127 & KV 276; Sancta Maria, Mater Dei KV 273

CD 8


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for Lute & for Mandolin

Narciso Yepes (guitar), Monique Frasca-Colombier (violin), Takashi Ochi (mandolin), Silvia Ochi (mandolin)

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Paul Kuentz


----------



## Gothos

Now playing CD3.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Brockes Passion

Aimée Blatmann, Katalin Farkas, Mária Zádori (sopranos), Anette Markert (mezzo-soprano), Ralf Popken (alto), Martin Klietmann, Guy de Mey (tenors), István Gáti (baritone)

Capella Savaria, Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Malx

Concluding my Shostakovich Symphony journey.

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 15 & Violin Concerto No 2 - David Oistrakh, Moscow PO, Kirill Kondrashin.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part three for late morning/early afternoon.

Symphony no.5 in F op.76/B54 (1875):










Piano Quartet No. 1 in D op.23/B53 (1875): 1.
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat op.21/B51 (1875): 2.
Piano Trio no.2 in G-minor op.26/B56 (1876): 3.

1. The Ames Piano Quartet
2. & 3. The Solomon Trio










String Quartet no.8 in E op.80/B57 (1876):










_Večerní písně_ [_Evening Songs_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.3a/B61a [Texts: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876): 1.

1. Benot Blachut (tenor) with Ferdinand Pohlreich (piano)


----------



## Malx

A composer mentioned yesterday whose birthday falls today, so what better excuse for listening to more Benjamin Frankel.

*Frankel, A Shakespeare Overture Op 29 & Symphony No 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A composer mentioned yesterday whose birthday falls today, so what better excuse for listening to more Benjamin Frankel.
> 
> *Frankel, A Shakespeare Overture Op 29 & Symphony No 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*


CPO, along with Lyrita and Dutton have been of enormous service to my enjoyment of music. Long may it continue ......


----------



## Guest002

Ernest Moeran's _Symphony in G minor_
David Lloyd-Jones and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> CPO, along with Lyrita and Dutton have been of enormous service to my enjoyment of music. Long may it continue ......


Agreed, I just wish CPO would re-release the Frankel String Quartet set on disc, it is available as a download but I'd rather have the physical discs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Agreed, I just wish CPO would re-release the Frankel String Quartet set on disc, it is available as a download but I'd rather have the physical discs.


Fortunately for me, I've moved on to downloads in the last few years for space reasons, if nothing else. I'll only buy CDs if I find them very cheap. I'm being resolute resisting buying the Frankel string quartets - I have so many string quartet sets that I've yet to properly get my ears 'round (Villa-Lobos, Weinberg, Ben Johnston, George Rochberg, to name just four) that I feel I must leave off and not add to the list.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Tom Krause (baritone), Erszebet Komlossy (mezzo-soprano), Robert Ilosfalvy (tenor)
Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1968-12-09
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Guest002

Henryk Górecki's _Piano Concerto_, Op. 40
Johannes Fritzsch, Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Tamara-Anna Cislowska (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Finishing my week of Handel. Eleven hours of delightful music. Israel in Egypt my pick of the bunch. Music for the Royal Fireworks bottom of the pile, but hardly a chore. On to a month of JS Bach.










Handel: Messiah

Trevor Pinnock

Anne Sofie von Otter, Arleen Auger, The English Concert


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier book 2 CD 3


----------



## Haydn man

This really is an enjoyable set
Spohr wrote 10 symphonies and really mixed up the styles and tried some interesting ideas
As an example the 6th is a 4 movement work. The first movement being titled in the style of Bach and Handel, the second in the style of Mozart and Haydn, the third in the style of Beethoven and the fourth titled as being in the then current style 
I think it works and it's fun


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Peter Schubert 31 January 1797 -*



Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 1*
_San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt_


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Surprisingly good Beethoven's 9th with Ferenc & BPO!* Despite the age of the recording (1958-59) also decent sound. *Egmont Ouverture* (BIG WORK) is a welcome bonus track. Bargain 2 XLP set and a good addition to any collection.


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> *Sibelius - Symphony No. 1*
> _San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt_


FANTASTIC symphony, lovely performance. The 1st is for me the holy grail of Sibelius Symphonies and one of the best symphonies in the history of music. Recommended to death.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Symphonic Dances

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## SanAntone

*CPE Bach: Cello Concerti*
by Guy Fishman, Members of the Handel and Haydn Society


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
_Academy of Ancient Music - Hogwood_

In the past I used to avoid period instrument and HIP performances of Beethoven. I have now moved into a phase of alternating between "traditional", and HIP performances, with a slight preference for traditional performances. I like the extra clarity of period performance, and the often faster tempos of period performance and HIP, but sometimes find their sound a little "thin". A particular favorite in the genre is by Anima Eterna Brugge with Immerseel. They do not sound "thin", and together with great playing makes them one of my go-to sets.

I just stumbled across a boxed set of the Beethoven symphonies played by the Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood, still in it's unopened plastic wrap, that I apparently purchased in 2011! It's about time I unwrapped it!


----------



## Guest002

Jacob Obrecht's _Missa Maria Zart_
Peter Phillips directing the Tallis Scholars


----------



## SanAntone

*Meyer: Complete String Quartets: Nos 7, 10 & 13*
Weiniawski String Quartet









No. 10


----------



## David Paul

This is a very well-composed, thoughtful and enticing description of music!!! Thank you for taking the time to offer it. I do believe I will include some of the music you describe here in my day’s listening!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier book 2 CD 4


----------



## mparta

I feel guilty about a prejudice against these works and I feel like an idiot for ignoring them for years. I am having trouble turning the first symphony off. How lovely, not an attempt to turn the world upside down, and I wonder if the slight reticence of the substance and form of the piece make it hard to program. But good lord it is lovely. Those of you who knew... try not to gloat.

Also, I can't get past the 1st to the 2nd  have to start there I guess and go backwards.


----------



## mparta

David Paul said:


> This is a very well-composed, thoughtful and enticing description of music!!! Thank you for taking the time to offer it. I do believe I will include some of the music you describe here in my day's listening!!!


If only we knew what the discussion was?


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
> _Academy of Ancient Music - Hogwood_
> 
> In the past I used to avoid period instrument and HIP performances of Beethoven. I have now moved into a phase of alternating between "traditional", and HIP performances, with a slight preference for traditional performances. I like the extra clarity of period performance, and the often faster tempos of period performance and HIP, but sometimes find their sound a little "thin". A particular favorite in the genre is by Anima Eterna Brugge with Immerseel. They do not sound "thin", and together with great playing makes them one of my go-to sets.
> 
> I just stumbled across a boxed set of the Beethoven symphonies played by the Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood, still in it's unopened plastic wrap, that I apparently purchased in 2011! It's about time I unwrapped it!


should be ripe by now


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


Part of a set I really like, but I really like all my sets -- Harnoncourt, Marriner, Bohm. I think it's pretty indestructible, I have no idea whether Muti adds anything. I heard the VPO play this with Barenboim in Vienna a few years ago and I thought he was just in the way (my usual opinion regarding him) but the orchestra pretty much did its thing.

A little movement in how I feel about the big orchestra versions, Furtwangler especially-- special because it's Furtwangler but I actually think something a little more "lithe" will do. Someone posted about having the Harnoncourt BPO big box and I like those performances.


----------



## Joe B

Shopping is done! Time for a cup a tea and some music.
Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Pawel Lukasewski:









*Beauts vir, Sanctus Paulus
Beatus vir, Sanctus Antonius
Beatus vir, Sanctus Martinus
Two Lenten Motets* (2 outstanding choral works)
*Ave Maria* (a fabulous Ave Maria)
*O Antiphons*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Works

Maria João Pires (piano)

Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26
Romances (3), Op. 28
Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Apparently, we're not allowed to discuss this further, according to the mods.
> Sorry.
> I would have liked to.


This is not true at all, it was merely requested that the discussion take place in the Hi Fi Section.

I'll be looking for the thread.

Peace


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I loaded the CD player with five by Leonard Bernstein from the CBS great Performances collection:

1. *Ravel*: _Bolero_ (LB/National Orchestra of France); _La Valse_; _Daphnis et Chloe Suite #2_; _Alborada del Gracioso_ (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/the Schola Cantorum directed by Hugh Ross on Daphnis et Chloe) CBS Great Performances VOL 1
2. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_ (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/John Corigliano, violin) CBS Great Performances VOL 84
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Capriccio Italien_; _Polonaise_ and _Waltz_ from _Eugene Onegin_; *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Capriccio Espagnol_; Dance of the Tumblers from The Snow Maiden (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Great Performances VOL 15
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #2_; _Rhapsody on the Theme by Paganini_ (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Gary Graffman, piano) CBS Great Performances VOL 9
5. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #5_; _Pohjola's Daughter_ (LB/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS Great Performances VOL 82

Once again, I take another trip down memory lane with a bunch of CBS Great Performances CDs (the ones that look like newspaper headlines) that were the foundation of building the foundation to my music collection back in the 1980s when I was a teenager still buying LPs. And as CDs came out later, I naturally upgraded to the same recordings.

We start with Ravel and _Bolero_ which requires no commentary; but _La Valse_ is the more profound work that stands to represent the full measure of the carnage of World War I where Ravel takes the Strauss waltz and bends and distorts to fit the modern age of "mechanized death", and _Mechanized Death_ not only serves to describe the new era of machine guns, tanks, airplanes, flame-throwers, and poison gas that characterized World War I, but also the title of a gruesome film that was shown at my high school to traumatize us kids into not taking automobile safety lightly as we were preparing to obtain our permits. I always thought that Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ and Ravel's _La Valse_ make interesting companion pieces that demonstrate the impact that World War I had on Europe; but where Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ serves to finish off Romanticism with a sad, longing, and very Romantic lament; Ravel's _La Valse_ looks forward to Early Modernism, and a new style that mocks the old Romantic style and drags into the machine age and paves the way from the Prokofiev and Shostakovich where one can hear the gears grinding and whistle stops.

Next up, Rimsky's Scheherazade which takes into a wonderful world of orchestral color; followed by some orchestral travelogues by Tchaikovsky and Rimsky as they leave the chill of Mother Russia for the sunny regions of Italy and Spain respectively, and each beautifully frames the music of Southern Europe from the eyes and the ears of a tourist.

We then move on Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto #2_ and _Rhapsody on Theme by Paganini_, but don't expect some soulful Russian music to go with some cold Russian weather, as Bernstein and Graffman take a thoroughly American approach and really make it swing!

We end with Sibelius' _Symphony #5_ followed by _Pahjola's Daughter_; and again, Bernstein doesn't bring forth much of Sibelius' legendary northern landscapes in _Symphony #5_, it's still a great recording, very tight, and packed with energy and interesting throughout.


----------



## Vasks

*Schreker - Ekkehard Overture (Seipenbusch/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony (Klee/Koch)*


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> This is not true at all, it was merely requested that the discussion take place in the Hi Fi Section.


It is entirely true. _This_ discussion _here_ was closed down. An invitation to start a _new_ discussion somewhere else is not the same thing at all. My statement was accurate.


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Blimey. If being suitable for a mobile phone is 'good', I'd hate to think what he plays the bad ones on!
> Maybe his mother's vacuum cleaner?!


ROTFLMAO, one of the funniest audio posts I have ever read.

Not nice of course, but defiantly funny. :devil:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No.9 in C major, D944, the "Great". George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Happy birthday to the master. Szell delivers my favorite performance of Schubert's late masterpiece. The orchestra sounds as massive as it does exacting and incisive. It makes me curious to hear him take on some of Bruckner's symphonies.


----------



## eljr

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> It is entirely true. _This_ discussion _here_ was closed down. An invitation to start a _new_ discussion somewhere else is not the same thing at all. My statement was accurate.


Why are you so difficult?

Peace


----------



## Guest002

Jan Křtitel Jiří Neruda's _Trumpet Concerto_
Alison Balsom, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, with Alison blowing her own trumpet.


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> Why are you so difficult?
> 
> Peace


And why are you being so argumentative? Everyone else that was having the discussion has shut up about it and moved on to other things. You decide to dredge up a post from several pages back and declare, basically, that I was lying.

I can read. I know what the mods posted. And I know what it _meant_ for this forum and the discussion that was taking place *here*. It meant: no more continuation of that discussion.

Now, end of. Let it be.


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
> _Academy of Ancient Music - Hogwood_
> 
> In the past I used to avoid period instrument and HIP performances of Beethoven. I have now moved into a phase of alternating between "traditional", and HIP performances, with a slight preference for traditional performances. I like the extra clarity of period performance, and the often faster tempos of period performance and HIP, but sometimes find their sound a little "thin". A particular favorite in the genre is by Anima Eterna Brugge with Immerseel. They do not sound "thin", and together with great playing makes them one of my go-to sets.
> 
> I just stumbled across a boxed set of the Beethoven symphonies played by the Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood, still in it's unopened plastic wrap, that I apparently purchased in 2011! It's about time I unwrapped it!


As a Beethoven fanatic, I have many complete sets of Beethoven's "Immortal Nine": Karajan, Toscanini, Szell, two by Bernstein, as well as many stand-alones by Ormany, Ozawa, Bohm, Stokowski, Barenboim, Furtwangler, Liensdorf, Casals, and "The Dude", Gustavo Dudamel. I may have left someone out, and no wonder my wife says that it's about time I declared my music collection complete!

Anyway, as can be seen, my tastes lean in the direction of un-HIP, so I purchased the said Hogwood set as a HIP alternative and found it to be good but a bit too brisk. Toscanini takes Beethoven at a good clip too, but with Toscanini there's more of bounce and an attack on every note. Two HIP conductors who I think did a good job with Beethoven (and who are also represnted in my Beethoven collwction) are Jordi Savall who covered the _3rd_ and Masaaki Suzuki who departed from his almost all-Bach repertoire to record the _9th_.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Arcadi Volodos - Schubert: Piano Sonata D.959 & Minuets D. 334, D. 335, D. 600*​


----------



## Guest002

Sergei Taneyev's _Suite de Concert_
(Basically, a violin concerto)
Nicolai Malko, Philharmonia Orchestra, David Oistrakh (violin)

I had to do a double-take on this one: I've got it catalogued as 1956, which would be astonishing if so, since it's in very good stereo. But it's what *Discogs says applies* to that combination of artists. So I don't know. I just find it difficult to believe commercial stereo was a thing in 1956.

Anyway, it's a great piece, beautifully played.

Edited to add: *it would appear my cataloguing is better than I thought*. I find the early date for stereo a surprise even so.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Piano Concerto
*


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in music by Toivo Tulev:


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 149958
> 
> 
> Sergei Taneyev's _Suite de Concert_
> (Basically, a violin concerto)
> Nicolai Malko, Philharmonia Orchestra, David Oistrakh (violin)
> 
> I had to do a double-take on this one: I've got it catalogued as 1956, which would be astonishing if so, since it's in very good stereo. But it's what *Discogs says applies* to that combination of artists. So I don't know. I just find it difficult to believe commercial stereo was a thing in 1956.
> 
> Anyway, it's a great piece, beautifully played.
> 
> Edited to add: *it would appear my cataloguing is better than I thought*. I find the early date for stereo a surprise even so.


I suspect the dates will be correct - I have a disc of Prokofiev pieces Malko recorded with EMI in 1955 which is stereo (image below). To my ear it would readily pass for something recorded in the early sixties.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 6*
_London SO - Rowicki_

Another 2011 purchase that I had set aside and only today took the plastic wrapping off of! I have, however, listened to Rowicki's Dvorak symphony set through a streaming service in the interim.


----------



## Rogerx

French Songs

Régine Crespin (soprano), John Wustman (piano)

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Poulenc: Banalités
Poulenc: Chanson d'Orkenise
Poulenc: Chansons villageoises: Les gars qui vont à la fête
Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: La courte paille
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: 3. La Reine de coeur
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: Le Carafon
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> I suspect the dates will be correct - I have a disc of Prokofiev pieces Malko recorded with EMI in 1955 which is stereo (image below). To my ear it would readily pass for something recorded in the early sixties.


Yup. I went back and added to my post: the 1956 date is, apparently, accurate. And thanks for confirming things your end too (weren't Classics for Pleasure a wonderful label back in the day! I always thought 'CfP' stood for 'Classics for Pennies'!)

My surprise stems from _Peter Grimes_, 1958, which I thought was one of Decca's first-ever experiments in Stereo -and _Turn of the Screw_ which is a 1955 recording if memory serves and is the only one of the Britten-conducted Britten operas in stubborn mono.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149960


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 35, 169, 170

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans

2009, reissued 2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

The Walk to the Paradise garden
Songs of Sunset
Idyll
La Calailinda


----------



## Guest002

Bourdon said:


> *Delius*
> 
> The Walk to the Paradise garden
> Songs of Sunset
> Idyll
> La Calailinda


I need to listen to more Delius. 
I have, I think, his entire works (give or take), but I really haven't been bothered to play them myself -and even my rrandomiser has steered clear of him! I've always found the sound too 'impressionistic', too French, and too 'diffuse' to really warm to. But you've put him back on my radar. So thanks. We'll see what happens over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I need to listen to more Delius.
> I have, I think, his entire works (give or take), but I really haven't been bothered to play them myself -and even my rrandomiser has steered clear of him! I've always found the sound too 'impressionistic', too French, and too 'diffuse' to really warm to. But you've put him back on my radar. So thanks. We'll see what happens over the next few days/weeks.


Delius is a fine composer. I generally favor romantic era orchestral music, and am usually fairly rooted in the 19th century musically speaking, but Delius and Debussy are two turn of the century composers I sometimes turn to.

This is not the first time you referred to your "randomizer" (or should that be randomiser on your side of the pond). What is your process?


----------



## Joe B

haziz said:


> *Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
> _Academy of Ancient Music - Hogwood_
> 
> In the past I used to avoid period instrument and HIP performances of Beethoven. I have now moved into a phase of alternating between "traditional", and HIP performances, with a slight preference for traditional performances. I like the extra clarity of period performance, and the often faster tempos of period performance and HIP, but sometimes find their sound a little "thin". A particular favorite in the genre is by Anima Eterna Brugge with Immerseel. They do not sound "thin", and together with great playing makes them one of my go-to sets.
> 
> I just stumbled across a boxed set of the Beethoven symphonies played by the Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood, still in it's unopened plastic wrap, that I apparently purchased in 2011! It's about time I unwrapped it!


You might want to check out Roger Norrington's cycle with the SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart. @Merl did a great write up here: Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt5

The orchestra used period wind instruments with modern string instruments played using HIP techniques.....the best of both worlds.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 5*
_London SO - Rowicki_

Continuing with Rowicki's Dvorak Symphony cycle.


----------



## Baxi

Luigi Dallapiccola (1904-1975)
*Ulisse*
Soloists
Choeur de Radio France
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Ernest Bour


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> Delius is a fine composer. I generally favor romantic era orchestral music, and am usually fairly rooted in the 19th century musically speaking, but Delius and Debussy are two turn of the century composers I sometimes turn to.
> 
> This is not the first time you referred to your "randomizer" (or should that be randomiser on your side of the pond). What is your process?


Yeah, sorry. I should shut up about it. 
It's *the AbsolutelyBaching Music Player (AMP)*.
It basically analyses your folders of FLACs. It extracts all the 'artists' (i.e., composers) from your metadata tag. And then, to play anything, it first picks a composer at random and then picks a composition by that composer at random. So, on the first pass, François-Adrien Boieldieu is as likely as Johann Sebastian Bach to be selected. All composers are treated equally.

At the moment, I have an 'exclude' provisioned, meaning that the randomiser is not allowed to select works by Britten, Bach or Vaughan Williams (because they're already in my top-3 and I need to broaden my listening horizons away from them). In about three weeks, all exclusions will go and then all 500+ composers will be available for random selection.

AMP randomises _what_ will be played. But it won't randomise the _order_ in which things get played: so if it ever picks on _Billy Budd_, it won't start with the hanging! It's not that sort of 'random'.

I'm afraid it's very much a minority sport that I've spent my lockdown on: you have to use FLACs, you have to be running Linux, you have to have one folder per composition, you have to want to run a command-line music player instead of a GUI one that has visualizations and God knows what else etc. In other words, I think it has a user-base of 1. 

But I wouldn't be without it. It has revolutionised my listening, frankly.

Oh, I also meant to address your comments on Debussy: he's another one I have practically everything he wrote, but I seldom listen to, for _exactly_ the same reasons as I said about Delius. I love _En bateau_ from the _Petite Suite_ and the last movement of the _Children's Corner Suite_, which we are not allowed to mention in polite company! More than that, I haven't really done, I'm afraid.

And I know I need to get out more! He's on my list of 'things I need to improve about myself before the lockdown ends'!

PS. From 20+ years of blogging and posting on various subjects, I have long since learned that it's better to stick a zee in things than to hope the Americans will come to their senses!  (Runs, ducks and covers)


----------



## Guest002

I am certain this was from a David Hurtwiz video about 'dialysis music' or something, but I cannot locate it for linking to.

Nikos Skalkottas's _Greek Dances - Series I_
Nikos Christodoulou and the BBC Symphony Orchesta. Great fun, but nothing exactly profound.


----------



## haziz

Joe B said:


> You might want to check out Roger Norrington's cycle with the SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart. @Merl did a great write up here: Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt5
> 
> The orchestra used period wind instruments with modern string instruments played using HIP techniques.....the best of both worlds.


I have his symphony cycle with the London Classical Players. It's been a while since I played any of it. I will seek out his, presumably later, cycle with the SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart on my streaming service and give a virtual spin.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SanAntone

*Meyer: Instrumental Music*
Poznań Piano Trio









Canzona 
Imaginary Variations 
Moment Musical 
Misterioso 
Piano Trio

This recording presents chamber music by Krzysztof Meyer composed over a 30-year period and for a variety of instrumental combinations. The lyrical _Canzona_, the bravura cello solo _Moment _, and the atmospheric _Misterioso_ are all miniatures, the latter a competition test piece demanding expressive melodic shaping and delicate sustained harmonics.

The substantial _Piano Trio_ develops over recurring motifs, taking flight through striking contrasts over a tonal centre of C. The _Imaginary Variations_ suggest Classical form through constant change, with piano and violin interacting in a rich interplay of layers, rhythms and imitation.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Yeah, sorry. I should shut up about it.
> It's *the AbsolutelyBaching Music Player (AMP)*.
> It basically analyses your folders of FLACs. It extracts all the 'artists' (i.e., composers) from your metadata tag. And then, to play anything, it first picks a composer at random and then picks a composition by that composer at random. So, on the first pass, François-Adrien Boieldieu is as likely as Johann Sebastian Bach to be selected. All composers are treated equally.
> 
> At the moment, I have an 'exclude' provisioned, meaning that the randomiser is not allowed to select works by Britten, Bach or Vaughan Williams (because they're already in my top-3 and I need to broaden my listening horizons away from them). In about three weeks, all exclusions will go and then all 500+ composers will be available for random selection.
> 
> AMP randomises _what_ will be played. But it won't randomise the _order_ in which things get played: so if it ever picks on _Billy Budd_, it won't start with the hanging! It's not that sort of 'random'.
> 
> I'm afraid it's very much a minority sport that I've spent my lockdown on: you have to use FLACs, you have to be running Linux, you have to have one folder per composition, you have to want to run a command-line music player instead of a GUI one that has visualizations and God knows what else etc. In other words, I think it has a user-base of 1.
> 
> But I wouldn't be without it. It has revolutionised my listening, frankly.
> 
> Oh, I also meant to address your comments on Debussy: he's another one I have practically everything he wrote, but I seldom listen to, for _exactly_ the same reasons as I said about Delius. I love _En bateau_ from the _Petite Suite_ and the last movement of the _Children's Corner Suite_, which we are not allowed to mention in polite company! More than that, I haven't really done, I'm afraid.
> 
> And I know I need to get out more! He's on my list of 'things I need to improve about myself before the lockdown ends'!


Thanks for the info. It may soon be a user base of 2! I am typing this in Firefox running on Ubuntu Studio, and I do not fear the command line. I have Mac and Windows based machines but strongly favor Linux. Only today, I posted a question about bit-perfect output from Linux in the HiFi sub-forum. I do archive to FLAC but tend to only rip composers and works that I like so my collection of ripped disks is already very biased. I rip the entire disk into one folder per CD rather than split it further by composition. I have, however, largely shifted to streaming services, namely Tidal and Qobuz in their "high-res" guise lately for most of my listening.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 8*
_London SO - Rowicki_

Continuing with Rowicki's Dvorak Symphony cycle.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> Thanks for the info. It may soon be a user base of 2! I am typing this in Firefox running on Ubuntu Studio, and I do not fear the command line. I have Mac and Windows based machines but strongly favor Linux. Only today, I posted a question about bit-perfect output from Linux on the HiFi section. I do archive to FLAC but tend to only rip composers and works that I like so my collection of ripped disks is already very biased. I have, however, largely shifted to streaming services, namely Tidal and Qobuz in their "high-res" guise lately for most of my listening.


OK, we're not really allowed to discuss this here, but my plea is: don't rent. Own. Become the master of your own music library, not hire out bits of someone else's.

I think I have an extensive music collection. Played end-to-end and 24 hours a day, it would take over 6 months to play. It takes 1.5TB of disk space to store as FLAC. There is no-one that can seriously claim in this day and age that they don't have disk space for that. It's peanuts as far as storage is concerned.

I really want people to explore their music collections. I really want them to not get hung up on "Oh, I have to do it 'right'" and that means it's too expensive, too complicated, too erudite for the likes of me". I like what streaming services do for the sake of sampling something one might want to own before committing to it. But... own your music. Curate it. Care for it. Take care of it. Look after it! Make it something you'd like others to see on your bookshelf, except they can't because it's virtual!

PS. I can stream every single thing I own, to my phone, in any part of the world I happen to be, because I run *Emby*. At home. On servers I control. I have no lack of music, ever. But it's *always* music I curate, because I own it.

/rant.

Sorry. I want you to enjoy music in whichever form you want it. I happen to have strong opinions about ownership v. borrowing. I'll shut up now !!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 26, 81, 14, Motet "Jesu meine Freude," BWV 227
Joanna Lunn, Katharine Fuge, William Towers, Paul Agnew, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Cantatas for the Fourth Sunday after Epiphany. I am very, very far from getting bored with these incredible pieces and amazing performances.


----------



## Guest002

Gaetano Donizetti's _La Favorita_.
Richard Bonynge, Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Gabriel Bacquier, Fiorenza Cossotoo, Luciano Pavarotti, Nicholai Ghiaurov

I don't think I've ever heard Pavarotti sing such a high note as he just did at some point in Act 1! Anyway: lovely, tuneful stuff. Shame about the album art: I think that's the colour they sell cigarette packets in now. "Olive Drab", I believe it's called.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part four for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto in G-minor op.33/B63 (1876):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.58/B71 (1876-77):










String Quartet no.9 in D-minor op.34/B75 (1877):










_Serenade_ in D-minor for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons, contrabassoon, three horns, cello and double bass op.44/B77 (1878): 1.

1. The Nash Ensemble


----------



## mmsbls

Another reminder: Discussion of topics not related to current listening should either be done in other threads or in PMs. Please don't insert posts that do not pertain to current listening. Thanks.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> OK, we're not really allowed to discuss this here, but my plea is: don't rent. Own. Become the master of your own music library, not hire out bits of someone else's.
> 
> I think I have an extensive music collection. Played end-to-end and 24 hours a day, it would take over 6 months to play. It takes 1.5TB of disk space to store as FLAC. There is no-one that can seriously claim in this day and age that they don't have disk space for that. It's peanuts as far as storage is concerned.
> 
> I really want people to explore their music collections. I really want them to not get hung up on "Oh, I have to do it 'right'" and that means it's too expensive, too complicated, too erudite for the likes of me". I like what streaming services do for the sake of sampling something one might want to own before committing to it. But... own your music. Curate it. Care for it. Take care of it. Look after it! Make it something you'd like others to see on your bookshelf, except they can't because it's virtual!
> 
> PS. I can stream every single thing I own, to my phone, in any part of the world I happen to be, because I run *Emby*. At home. On servers I control. I have no lack of music, ever. But it's *always* music I curate, because I own it.
> 
> /rant.
> 
> Sorry. I want you to enjoy music in whichever form you want it. I happen to have strong opinions about ownership v. borrowing. I'll shut up now !!


I have a music collection of somewhere north of 5000 physical CDs, and probably about 1000 LPs. It is sadly not well organized, and therefore finding a particular composition, orchestra, conductor or performer would involve mostly hunting for the item. The streaming services have allowed me to find the item I am looking for, and play it immediately, it has also to some extent lessened my urge to keep acquiring more CDs, which is probably a good thing. I have had concerns about the longevity of the two streaming services I subscribe to, namely Qobuz, and Tidal, and there have been rumors of Tidal courting bankruptcy a few times in the recent past. Their focus moreover is definitely not classical music, although they have a surprisingly large classical library. I just find them convenient, and at least for now, am more than willing to pay for the convenience.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> I have a music collection of somewhere north of 5000 physical CDs, and probably about 1000 LPs. It is sadly not well organized, and therefore finding a particular composition, orchestra, conductor or performer would involve mostly hunting for the item. The streaming services have allowed me to find the item I am looking for, and play it immediately, it has also to some extent lessened my urge to keep acquiring more CDs, which is probably a good thing. I have had concerns about the longevity of the two streaming services I subscribe to, namely Qobuz, and Tidal, and there have been rumors of Tidal courting bankruptcy a few times in the recent past. Their focus moreover is definitely not classical music, although they have a surprisingly large classical library. I just find them convenient, and at least for now, am more than willing to pay for the convenience.


I'm afraid we're not allowed to discuss this further. (But own, don't rent! And organize!)


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 7*
_London SO - Rowicki_

Continuing with Rowicki's Dvorak Symphony cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas 4-5-6 & 7


----------



## Rmathuln

Malx said:


> I suspect the dates will be correct - I have a disc of Prokofiev pieces Malko recorded with EMI in 1955 which is stereo (image below). To my ear it would readily pass for something recorded in the early sixties.


One of the finest Prokofiev CDs available.:angel::tiphat:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Violin Concerto*
_Mullova - Boston SO - Ozawa_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Humphrey Searle* - Symphony no.2
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Josef Krips. Lyrita

This is a cracking symphony. Searle, a neglected master.

A superb performance and recording. Alun Davis and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra on CPO is excellent, too.

(please excuse the Amazon watermark)


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invenzione_, Op. 8 Nos. 1-12
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

I am loving this box! Incredibly polished and stylish performances, highly recommended.


----------



## Bkeske

Been meaning to play this set for the last few days. Picked this up cheap, and not only was it in emaculate shape, but very nice sound quality and performances through-out. Recorded somewhat 'raw', as though you can feel the room. Which I like.

Charles Wadsworth directs The Chamber Music Society Of Lincoln Center. The Classics Record Library 4LP box set, 1975.

View attachment 149966

View attachment 149967


----------



## Chilham

So, a week of JS Bach 1704-1720. As good a place to start as any.










Bach: Cello Suites

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Joachim Raff

Tchaikovsky Symphony #2


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ...
> 
> PS. From 20+ years of blogging and posting on various subjects, I have long since learned that it's better to stick a zee in things than to hope the Americans will come to their senses!  (Runs, ducks and covers)


Meanwhile, the TV weatherlady announced a coming snow storm, which prompted me to dig out my vinyl copy of Paul Nordoff's _Winter Symphony_ on the Louisville Symphony First Edition Records label (LOU-57-1), a disc I purchased through the long-time-gone Louisville subscription program to which I belonged for years (back in the late '60s, 70s...?).

I still remember the joy I had receiving new First Edition releases every few weeks or so; a lot of surprising music for me at the time, mostly contemporary American music, but some other (generally modern) stuff. I rather miss those days.

The Nordoff symphony became a favorite and I listen to it at least once a year, often in the winter during snow squalls, sometimes in the summer when the temperature is pushing the thermometer into high numbers. But it remains a go-to disc, and I always enjoy the music.

Apparently, it's now available on an internet video link:






Now, to stoke up the fireplace, relace the snow shoes, wax the skis, and make sure the shovel is handy for grabbin'. But as long as I have electric power, I'll have the Nordoff symphony to keep me warm.


----------



## cougarjuno

As good a disc as any to become familiar with Weinberg's work.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Glorious Percussion by Sofia Gubaidulina, BIS recording from 2011. I've heard it some times before and really like it! I'm glad I don't have to hum any melodies later...


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Panufnik: Symphony No. 3. Borowicz. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable, loved the brass and percussion sections.










Corelli, Manfredini, others. Christmas Concertos. Karajan, Berlin. Thick and syrupy but lush and lovely too.










Caldara: Missa Dolorosa, Stabat Mater. Diego Fasolis; Rene Clemencic; Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus; Aura Musicale Ensemble. These are beautiful works, wonderfully performed. Recommended.










Barber: Violin Concerto, Souvenirs, Serenade. Alsop, Royal Scottish, James Buswell. This is an excellent recording of the concerto by Buswell.










Bach: Cantatas 26, 81, 14. The English Baroque Soloists - John Eliot Gardiner; Joanne Lunn, others. My Sunday service with Bach.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Sonata No. 1 & 2*
_Kempf (1950s mono)_










*
Beethoven - Symphonies No. 5*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E major
Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

While No. 4 of the cycle was a bit disappointing to me, No. 8 was very good, and No. 7 so far is similarly excellent, sufficiently so for me to continue exploring Gergiev's Bruckner. And either I've gotten used to the recorded sound, or they did a better job with 7 than the two previous, so while I'm not going to run out and mail a postcard to everyone I know about how good the sound is, at least now I'm satisfied enough to not to think about it.


----------



## Guest002

Antonio Salieri _Twenty-six Variations on 'La folia di Spagna'_
Matthias Bamert, London Mozart Players

I have to say, if I were Mozart, I would have applauded these variations. I suppose I might have laughed at them in private, afterwards: but there's nothing here to suggest the grossly incompetent or incapable.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven Symphony No. 7*
_Stuttgart Radio SO - Norrington_

At the suggestion of Joe B on this forum.


----------



## vincula

A cracking album. Much to enjoy in these violin sonatas from Weinberg.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

*Colgrass: Urban Requiem For Saxophone Quartet & Wind Ensemble
*


----------



## Rambler

The Glenn Gould Edition: Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 on Sony Classical









I'm not 100% certain, but this (in it's LP format) may have been the first recording of any type I owned. My parents bought it me as a present fifty odd years ago!

I can still remember my surprise on hearing the Gould vocalisations. I think the LP's had a sticker proclaiming them to be amongst the greatest piano recordings of the century - which is probably what attracted my parents to choosing it. Non of us knew anything about Glenn Gould at the time - and the playing seemed puzzling at first - but with familiarity it became quite intriguing,

And it still is intriguing!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 149949
> 
> This really is an enjoyable set
> Spohr wrote 10 symphonies and really mixed up the styles and tried some interesting ideas
> As an example the 6th is a 4 movement work. The first movement being titled in the style of Bach and Handel, the second in the style of Mozart and Haydn, the third in the style of Beethoven and the fourth titled as being in the then current style
> I think it works and it's fun


My experience with this music is that it's eminently pleasant, nice enough, but after some hearings I realized most of these symphonies lack substance. It also applies to much of his other music. A pity.


----------



## eljr

Max Richter - Voyager

Chris Worsey (cello), Max Richter (synthesizer programming, piano, keyboards, programming, synthesizer), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin, leader), Daniel Hope (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Rico Costa (violin), Mari Samuelsen (violin),...

Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 4837465
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 36 minutes

CD I


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 9*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Fricsay_


----------



## SONNET CLV

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Seriouzly: don't bring me in to it unless you're going to respond to a joke with a joke. A proper joke. Not just a mispelling. I've read the Noah Webster original. That's no joke!
> 
> You colonials. Tsk.


I smiled at your quaint misspelling. A smile which was much needed, having just listened to a recording of _Die Winterreise_ by Schubert on this, his birthday, while outside my listening room window the promised snow is making its toll on the grass and paving bricks.

I have plenty of choices for this work in my collection (_Winterreise_ remains a work I've collected multiple copies of over the years, in various incarnations, arrangements, and levels of quality). For today's listening session I chose the performance on ASV with tenor Robert Tear accompanied on piano by Philip Ledger.

















Keep me smiling, Forum friends. It looks like we're in for a spell of cold and snow, and it's Schubert's birthday, and I have dozens of these _Winterreise_ recordings tempting me as a crow in a linden tree beside a frozen stream or the sound of a hurdy-gurdy heard through the luring glow of the will-o'-the-wisp tempts an old gray head. It should be a good night.


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 4:


















Hope it's OK to still post music in this thread. If not, I was just bringing in wood before the snow storm. I can go back out to my shed and get an axe to grind if that's where we're at now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Sonata No. 1*


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphonies No. 2 in C major, Op. 61 and No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 97 "Rhenish"
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Some of the finest Schumann you'll find anywhere. Just marvelous!


----------



## Rambler

*the world of Bach* on Decca









Chilling out, and finishing the week's listening with this Bach compilation. It's OK, and I suppose a fine introduction to Bach for the uninitiated. I bought it years ago in a sale at the local HMV store. Whether it deserves the shelve space in my collection I'm not sure as I have more Bach than any other composer. I guess I am just a hoarder.


----------



## Guest002

Thank Christ for that.









Diderik Buxtehude _Te Deum laudamus_

Somine Stella on the organ.


----------



## mmsbls

The thread has gotten out of hand. I have unapproved many posts that did not focus on Classical Listening.

Everyone here loves this thread. No one wishes for the thread to get off track on issues not related to Classical music listening especially personal comments. Why doesn't everyone simply get back to posting what they are listening to and commenting on those works? If someone feels a post or series of posts is inappropriate, please report the posts or send a PM to the moderators rather than disturb the thread. Thanks.


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 1
*Elgar - Cockaigne
Delius - Summer Evening
Butterworth - The Banks of Green Willow / A Shropshire Lad
Finzi - Love's Labours Lost Suite*
_English Symphony/String Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


----------



## Joe B

haziz said:


> *"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 1
> *Elgar - Cockaigne
> Delius - Summer Evening
> Butterworth - The Banks of Green Willow / A Shropshire Lad
> Finzi - Love's Labours Lost Suite*
> _English Symphony/String Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


I have the single CD releases of these works. The pieces by Butterworth are worth the price of this set on their own. Obviously I'm a fan.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm far behind posting here. All from Spotify

Bach The Happy Keyboard Book One. (Disk one, keys C through Fm) I've never listened to all of this. I still haven't since I stopped at disk one. 









Haydn Symphonies 35, 38, 39 and 59 (Disk one)









Beethoven Piano Sonatas 12, 13, 14, and 15 (Disk four) My goal is to listen to all of his piano sonatas this year. I'm far ahead of schedule. 









Bruckner Symphony no 3, Wagner Tannhauser Overture. I really liked this.


----------



## Joachim Raff

A rather good recording of Prokofiev's 5th


----------



## senza sordino

And more. I said I was far behind posting.

This is a real mixed bag, and again, all from Spotify.

Farrenc, Beach, and Clarke Piano Trios. And impressive disk from an impressive trio.









Bloch Violin Concerto, Baal Shem for violin and orchestra, Suite Hebraic. I've never heard this concerto before. My first impression wasn't great, but I'm willing to listen to it again. 









Harvey (born 1953, used to be a member of the prog-rock group Gryphon) Concerto Antico (written in 1995). And Steve Grey (1944-2008, used to play with John Williams in the group Sky) Guitar Concerto. A very enjoyable disk. 









Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Tzigane. And lots of thrilling fillers. It's quite a spine-tingling experience to listen to Tzigane played on violin and cimbalom.


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with 5 bu Luigi Dallapiccola:

1. *Dallapiccola*: _A Portrait _(Features several chamber works for piano, piano and vocal, or solo cello with David Wilde, piano/Susan Hamllton, soprano/Robert Irvine, cello/Nicola Stonehouse, mezzo-soprano) Delphian records
2. *Dallapiccola*: _Il Prigionero_; _Canti di Pirgionia_ (Esa-Pekka Salonen/Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/the Swedish Radio Choir, the Eric Ericson Chamber Choir & soloists) Sony Classical
3-4: *Dallapiccola*: _Complete Songs: Italian Songs of the 17th and 18th Centuries Books 1 & 2; Rencesvals, Trios Fragments de "La Chanson de Roland"; Quattro Liriche di Antonio Mechado_ (Monica Piccinini, soprano/Aida Caiello, soprano/Elisabetta Pallucchi, mezzo-soprano/Roberto Abbondanza, baritone/Filippo Farinelli, piano) Brilliant Classics 
5. *Dallapiccola*: _Complete Works for Piano and fro Violin & Piano_ (Duccio Ceccanti, violin/Roberto Prosseda, piano) NAXOS records

During the 20th century Luigi Dallapiccola was the Italy's leading apostle of the serial movement and a fore-runner to Luciano Berio; but as the fist and last discs of chamber music reveal, Dallapiccola could make 12-tone music sound quite listenable and sunny, bouncy and even light. This makes for an interesting take on Arnold Schoenberg's 12-tone system modified by Dallapiccola's Italian seasoning. The second disc, however, takes a darker turn with two mini-operas on the subject of being held prisoner, and according to liner notes and internet research also represents Dallapiccola's feelings of disappointment, disapproval, and despair with Benito Mussolini who he once supported. I guess everything seemed OK as long as the "trains were running on time" but then when Mussolini ordered the invasion of Abyssinia (now modern-day Ethiopia) and then aligned with Hitler and began to follow along the Nazi racial policies, Dallapiccola (who's wife was Jewish) had had it with _Il Duce_. Discs 3 and 4 are Dallapiccola's "songs" and most of the double set is comprised of "Italian Songs" rearranged by Dallapiccola and most are delightful madrigal-type fare by the likes of Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Frescobaldi and a bunch of other ones I've never heard of but are from the same era.


----------



## Guest002

Anton Bruckner's _Te Deum_
Herbert con Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein, Janet Perry (soprano), Helga Müller-Molinari (alto), Gösta Winbergh (tenor), Alexander Malta (bass)


----------



## Guest002

I very much like Dallapiccola. He's not someone I have to 'work at' to "get", if that makes sense.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149984


*Max Bruch*
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

*Pablo de Sarasate*
Airs écossais, op. 34

*Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
Pibroch Suite, op. 42

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"

*Rachel Barton Pine and Alasdair Fraser*
Medley of Scots Tunes

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Alasdair Fraser, fiddle
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Platt, conductor

2005


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1*
Arthur Rubinstein, piano
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, cond.
Live rec. 1976








*
CD #138 FROM:
*


----------



## Guest002

SONNET CLV said:


> I smiled at your quaint misspelling.


For quaint, read "deliberate, with a point"



SONNET CLV said:


> A smile which was much needed, having just listened to a recording of _Die Winterreise_ by Schubert on this, his birthday, while outside my listening room window the promised snow is making its toll on the grass and paving bricks.


Make friends with Peter Pears!



SONNET CLV said:


> I have plenty of choices for this work in my collection (_Winterreise_ remains a work I've collected multiple copies of over the years, in various incarnations, arrangements, and levels of quality). For today's listening session I chose the performance on ASV with tenor Robert Tear accompanied on piano by Philip Ledger.
> 
> Keep me smiling, Forum friends. It looks like we're in for a spell of cold and snow, and it's Schubert's birthday, and I have dozens of these _Winterreise_ recordings tempting me as a crow in a linden tree beside a frozen stream or the sound of a hurdy-gurdy heard through the luring glow of the will-o'-the-wisp tempts an old gray head. It should be a good night.


I hope it is and wish you all the best. (But we part company with Tears! And the 's' was deliberate, too).

Brew up the hot toddy and keep well.


----------



## Guest002

This is _very_ good!
Witold Lutosławski's _Chain 2_
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Tasmin Little (violin)


----------



## eljr

I am really loving Max Richter lately.
So much so, it has caused me to wonder why. 
In marco, 
What causes one to become enamored with a composer?

I love Bach, I worship Vivaldi but this feeling between myself and Mr. Richter's work is more.










Max Richter - Voyager

Chris Worsey (cello), Max Richter (synthesizer programming, piano, keyboards, programming, synthesizer), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin, leader), Daniel Hope (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Rico Costa (violin), Mari Samuelsen (violin),...

Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 4837465
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 36 minutes

CD II


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> I am really loving Max Richter lately.
> So much so, it has caused me to wonder why.
> In marco,
> What causes one to become enamored with a composer?
> 
> I love Bach, I worship Vivaldi but this feeling between myself and Mr. Richter's work is more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Richter - Voyager
> 
> Chris Worsey (cello), Max Richter (synthesizer programming, piano, keyboards, programming, synthesizer), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin, leader), Daniel Hope (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Rico Costa (violin), Mari Samuelsen (violin),...
> 
> Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
> Catalogue No: 4837465
> Label: DG
> Length: 2 hours 36 minutes
> 
> CD II


Ive never knowingly heard a note of any of this - it looks very interesting. I shall investigate, I hope it's available for streaming on Qobuz.


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Today I loaded the CD player with 5 bu Luigi Dallapiccola:
> 
> 1. *Dallapiccola*: _A Portrait _(Features several chamber works for piano, piano and vocal, or solo cello with David Wilde, piano/Susan Hamllton, soprano/Robert Irvine, cello/Nicola Stonehouse, mezzo-soprano) Delphian records
> 2. *Dallapiccola*: _Il Prigionero_; _Canti di Pirgionia_ (Esa-Pekka Salonen/Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/the Swedish Radio Choir, the Eric Ericson Chamber Choir & soloists) Sony Classical
> 3-4: *Dallapiccola*: _Complete Songs: Italian Songs of the 17th and 18th Centuries Books 1 & 2; Rencesvals, Trios Fragments de "La Chanson de Roland"; Quattro Liriche di Antonio Mechado_ (Monica Piccinini, soprano/Aida Caiello, soprano/Elisabetta Pallucchi, mezzo-soprano/Roberto Abbondanza, baritone/Filippo Farinelli, piano) Brilliant Classics
> 5. *Dallapiccola*: _Complete Works for Piano and fro Violin & Piano_ (Duccio Ceccanti, violin/Roberto Prosseda, piano) NAXOS records
> 
> During the 20th century Luigi Dallapiccola was the Italy's leading apostle of the serial movement and a fore-runner to Luciano Berio; but as the fist and last discs of chamber music reveal, Dallapiccola could make 12-tone music sound quite listenable and sunny, bouncy and even light. This makes for an interesting take on Arnold Schoenberg's 12-tone system modified by Dallapiccola's Italian seasoning. The second disc, however, takes a darker turn with two mini-operas on the subject of being held prisoner, and according to liner notes and internet research also represents Dallapiccola's feelings of disappointment, disapproval, and despair with Benito Mussolini who he once supported. I guess everything seemed OK as long as the "trains were running on time" but then when Mussolini ordered the invasion of Abyssinia (now modern-day Ethiopia) and then aligned with Hitler and began to follow along the Nazi racial policies, Dallapiccola (who's wife was Jewish) had had it with _Il Duce_. Discs 3 and 4 are Dallapiccola's "songs" and most of the double set is comprised of "Italian Songs" rearranged by Dallapiccola and most are delightful madrigal-type fare by the likes of Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Frescobaldi and a bunch of other ones I've never heard of but are from the same era.


I think someone posted on the Dallapiccola Ulisses, and I looked it up, but rather pricey buy. Maybe available as a listen only option somewhere, although I never favor that. I only have heard Il Prigionero and didn't give it much time.


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 149982
> 
> 
> A rather good recording of Prokofiev's 5th


Not *according to David Hurwitz,* whose video beats your post by about two hours.

According to him: sluggish, dully engineered, relentlessly boring, underplayed

His video happens to be the funniest I've seen in a while too.

11'33": _Why even bother_ (pretending it's your own inspiration/your own conclusion/your own idea/whatever).

Why Indeed.

_Please_ have your own ideas. Please. (Hint: taking someone else's video and inverting their conclusion without evidence, reasoning or thoughtfulness doesn't count as having an original idea)


----------



## haziz

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford - Cello Concerto*
_Alexander Baillie (cello) - RPO - Nicholas Braithwaite_

Exploring less familiar romantic era cello concertos. The cello concerto in general is a favorite genre of mine. I am always on the lookout for less familiar works. Unfortunately neither of the streaming services I subscribe to carry Hyperion's "Romantic Cello Concerto" series, but I am using the series as a guide for works to look out for.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> Ive never knowingly heard a note of any of this - it looks very interesting. I shall investigate, I hope it's available for streaming on Qobuz.


I am sure it is.

This is a "greatest hits" type of thing, curated by Mr. Richter himself.


----------



## Guest002

Malcom Arnold's _Symphony No.9_ 
Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Holst*: Invocation for Cello & Orchestra. Tim Hugh, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Cool piece.


----------



## haziz

flamencosketches said:


> *Gustav Holst*: Invocation for Cello & Orchestra. Tim Hugh, David Lloyd-Jones, Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> Cool piece.


Thanks for pointing this out. Listening to the Holst Invocation played by Raphael Wallfisch right now.


----------



## flamencosketches

haziz said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. Listening to the Holst Invocation played by Raphael Wallfisch right now.


No problem; I'm always forgetting about Holst's music myself. Definitely hits the spot when I'm in the mood for this style of English music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. C. Bach: Symphonies Concertante in E flat major C42*
Hanover Band
Anthony Halstead, cond.
Rec. 1995


----------



## haziz

*Robert Volkmann - Cello Concerto* Op. 33
_Thomas Blees (cello) - Hamburg Symphony - Alois Springer_


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: _Pelleas und Melisande_, Op. 5; Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

How I adore this complex, emotionally intense, gorgeous music! I listened to this box set over and over when I was a kid (well, undergraduate,) and it is always a pleasure to return to this music and these recordings.


----------



## haziz

flamencosketches said:


> No problem; I'm always forgetting about Holst's music myself. Definitely hits the spot when I'm in the mood for this style of English music.


I think many of us, certainly myself, treat Holst as a one hit wonder, and ignore all of his music except for The Planets.


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4* "Italian"
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 ; Symphony No. 5 in B Flat Major, Op. 100


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> I think many of us, certainly myself, treat Holst as a one hit wonder, and ignore all of his music except for The Planets.


Every time you think to yourself, "one hit wonder", ask yourself why Vaughan Williams would have bothered with such a man. Ask, too, why his daughter would have left the employ of a composer she adored (i.e., Britten) in order to get her father's papers and compositions in order.

He was no one-hit wonder to those that know, basically. But I get why the opinion swirls around. I think they've never listened to _Savitri_, for starters.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Every time you think to yourself, "one hit wonder", ask yourself why Vaughan Williams would have bothered with such a man. Ask, too, why his daughter would have left the employ of a composer she adored (i.e., Britten) in order to get her father's papers and compositions in order.
> 
> He was no one-hit wonder to those that know, basically. But I get why the opinion gets around. I think they've never listened to _Savitri_, for starters.


Since I basically don't listen to Opera, that aspect of Holst is closed to me, and most likely will remain so. Other than The Planets the only other work of his that I have listened to, and even there only rarely, is Beni Mora.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 149991


*Henry Purcell*
King Arthur - Suite
The Fairy Queen - Suite of Musicks and Dances
Sound the trumpet
The Fairy Queen - The Plaint

*George Frideric Handel*
Sento la gioia
Atalanta - Overture
Eternal source of light divine
Suite in D "Water Piece"
Oboe Concerto No. 1 in B flat

Alison Balsom, natural trumpets
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Lucy Crowe, soprano
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord

2012


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 7


----------



## haziz

*Holst - Beni Mora*
_BBC SO - Sir Malcolm Sargent_

Revisiting Holst's non-planetary music output. I am somewhat familiar with this composition, will look for others later.


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6; Three Pieces from _Lyrischen Suite_ (arr. Berg)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Continuing with the Second Viennese School.


----------



## pmsummer

REFORMATION UND ROMANTIK
_Historische Orgelen in Hessen_
*Schellenberg - Töpfer - Lange - Gerhardt - Fährmann*
Thomas Wilhelm - orgel
_
Querstano_


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps - Cello Concertos*
_Marie Hallynck - National Orchestra of Belgium - Theodor Guschlbauer_

I often return to Vieutemps two cello concertos. Fine, melodic and lyrical compositions that in my opinion deserve greater exposure and play time.


----------



## opus55

Enescu: Symphony No.3
"George Enescu" Bucharest Phliharmonic Orchestra|Cristian Mandeal










Delibes: Coppelia
Orch du Théâtre Natl de l'Opéra de Paris|Jean-Baptiste Mari


----------



## HenryPenfold

opus55 said:


> Enescu: Symphony No.3
> "George Enescu" Bucharest Phliharmonic Orchestra|Cristian Mandeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delibes: Coppelia
> Orch du Théâtre Natl de l'Opéra de Paris|Jean-Baptiste Mari


That's a superb Enescu disc ....


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> And more. I said I was far behind posting.
> 
> This is a real mixed bag, and again, all from Spotify.
> 
> Farrenc, Beach, and Clarke Piano Trios. And impressive disk from an impressive trio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloch Violin Concerto, Baal Shem for violin and orchestra, Suite Hebraic. I've never heard this concerto before. My first impression wasn't great, but I'm willing to listen to it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey (born 1953, used to be a member of the prog-rock group Gryphon) Concerto Antico (written in 1995). And Steve Grey (1944-2008, used to play with John Williams in the group Sky) Guitar Concerto. A very enjoyable disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Tzigane. And lots of thrilling fillers. It's quite a spine-tingling experience to listen to Tzigane played on violin and cimbalom.


The Bloch is a very good work (and not because Hurwitz said it so). It could grow on you.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just bought this as a download from Chandos £2.30 (they have a 60% off sale until 5th Feb) couldn't resist it ....










*Edit: *Just added symphony #1 and The Spider's Banquet - couldn't resist!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Alban Berg*: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6; Three Pieces from _Lyrischen Suite_ (arr. Berg)
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Continuing with the Second Viennese School.


A desert Island set for me. I bought it 30 years ago (I came late to classical music) and it gets played every month. A few nights ago I whiled away a few wee small hours in the night with the Berg 3 Pieces and the Webern from this set. Absolutely superb!


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 4 - Clytus Gottwald leading Schola Cantorum Stuttgart in Flemish Polyphony (1400-1500):


----------



## MusicSybarite

HenryPenfold said:


> Just bought this as a download from Chandos £2.30 (they have a 60% off sale until 5th Feb) couldn't resist it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: *Just added symphony #1 and The Spider's Banquet - couldn't resist!


My favorite disc from that series. The combination of both the dark Symphony No. 2 with the sparkling Suite in F worked quite well.


----------



## mparta

Wow. The playing. This orchestra, again, how can it be this good? There's a profanity laden comment from Bernstein about how good they were when he was rehearsing a Mahler 2 with them (I think). Seems appropriate, polite language doesn't get there.
This performance is really fine, it is so "heard", by which I mean I hear the conductor hearing and steering the orchestra. Gorgeous, breathtaking. Please consider.

I'm been on a bit of a Heldenleben tear lately with a fancy reboot of the Reiner/CSO, and as much as I feel the authenticity of that, it pales compared to the modern Cleveland recording, as does the Haitink/CSO. Somewhere I have the Mengelberg/NYPO of yore and somewhere else the Kempe, but I think there's no more room at the top with this Cleveland version.

I don't have an HvK recording of this, odd I guess that I've never taken to his Strauss. Seems to be a bad match, to much goo from the conductor when the music benefits from a low calorie take, providing all the fat on its own. (Except for the small orchestra of the old Philharmonia Ariadne recording). Or the Concertgebouw/Haitink. I guess that leaves a few things to think about but right now I'm having a religious event with the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Conrad2

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge 
Herbert von Karajan
Label: Warner Classics
Release Year: 2005


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Well- Tempered Clavier
selections
Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert : Late Piano Works, Vol. 3*
Andrea Lucchesini









Sonata in G major, D. 894
Sonata in C minor, D. 958


----------



## Rogerx

Conrad2 said:


> Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
> Herbert von Karajan
> Label: Warner Classics
> Release Year: 2005
> 
> *Please Ignore the Attached Thumbnails, I don't know how to get rid of it.*


Go to your profile page on the left is your control panel, attachments...
Select and remove


----------



## Conrad2

> Go to your profile page on the left is your control panel, attachments...
> Select and remove


Thank you, Rogerx! Without you, I won't know what to do. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Barbara Hendricks (soprano)

,Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin), Terje Kram (chorus master), Oslo Philharmonic Chorus, Barbara Hendricks (soprano)

Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev
The Complete Symphonies

Chandos No. CHAN 10500


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 1 Palestrina-Stabat Mater


----------



## opus55

HenryPenfold said:


> That's a superb Enescu disc ....


Yes, indeed.

More music on Sunday night..

Schumann: Kreisleriana; Fantasia, op.17
Arthur Rubinstein










Bruckner: Symphony No.9
Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan


----------



## 13hm13

Milhaud, Roussel - Symphonic Works - Celibidache









Darius Milhaud (1892-1974):
Concerto for Marimba, Vibraphone and Orchestra, op.278
Suite française, op.248
Albert Roussel (1869-1937):
Petite Suite, op.39
Suite in F major, op.33

Peter Sadlo - marimba, vibraphone
Münchner Philharmoniker
Sergiu Celibidache - conductor


----------



## KenOC

This is Hurwitz's pick for the Organ Symphony, and I think I just might agree with him.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev; Igor Stravinsky - Symphony No. 5; The Rite of Spring (Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No.4
London Philharmonic|Klaus Tennstedt
Lucia Popp, Soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Mercadante: Flute Concertos

Andrea Griminelli (flute)

Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in D major
Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in E minor
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 1 in F major, RV 433 'La tempesta di mare'

English Chamber Orchestra, Jean-Pierre Rampal


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle & Stabat mater

Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Nicolai Gedda

Dmitri Kavrakos & Katia & Marielle Labeque, Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Stephen Cleobury, Riccardo Muti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part five for either side of the grocery run.

_Slovanské tance 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.46/B78 (1878):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pianos)










String Sextet in A op.48/B80 (1878):










_Maličkosti_ [_Bagatelles_] - five pieces for two violins, cello and harmonium op.47/B79 (1878): 1.
_Capriccio_ in C for violin and piano op.21/B84 (1878): 2.
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano op.49/B89 (1879): 3.

1. Howard Davis (violin), Peter Pople (violin), David Smith (cello) and Virginia Black (harmonium)
2. & 3. Bohuslav Matoušek (violin) and Petr Adamec (piano)










_(3) Slavonic Rhapsodies_ for orchestra op.45/B86 (1878):










String Quartet no.10 [_Slavonic_] in E-flat op.51/B92 (1878-79):


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108. Daniel Barenboim, Berlin Philharmonic

Bruckner never called it thus, but I can see why this has been nicknamed the Apocalyptic. The first movement is absolutely crushing and dynamic, suggesting events of great consequence. Hey, I just noticed something funny; for all its epic scope, this symphony's first movement is actually one of Bruckner's shortest, second only to the 1st and the Study Symphony. This is the rare Bruckner symphony which is backloaded rather than frontloaded.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Cantata Profana & The Wooden Prince - John Aler (tenor), John Tomlinson (baritone), Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Andante Largo

Natanael Berg - Symphony No. 4 'Pezzo Sinfonico' (1918)


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 2
*Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Ralph Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
Gerald Finzi - Clarinet Concerto*
_English String/Symphony Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


----------



## Guest002

I hesitate to say film scores count as classical music (_pace_ Mr. Williams!), but Qigang Chen's score for the _Flowers of War_ was selected for me by the randomiser and is charming and excellent in equal measure. And I've never watched the film, so to me it's "just" music!

Joshua Bell, Allmänna Sången, China Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Dialogues: Scarlatti & Berio | Schubert & Widmann* 
Andrea Lucchesini









*Berio dialogues with Domenico Scarlatti in the new album by Andrea Lucchesini*



> In September 2018 the album Dialogues by pianist Andrea Lucchesini was released by the German label Audite. On the album, Lucchesini puts in dialogue the Six Encores - six piano miniatures composed by Luciano Berio from 1965 to 1990 - with six Sonatas by Domenico Scarlatti. Lucchesini explains: «The combination of Scarlatti's Sonatas and Luciano Berio's Encores was the last of the many gifts I received from him. We worked together in the choice of Scarlatti's Sonatas that could be adapted to his pieces. It was a very emotional work». To the combination Berio-Scarlatti, Lucchesini has juxtaposed that between Idyll and Abyss by Jörg Widmann and the Six Moments Musicaux D. 780 by Franz Schubert.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart 'The Weber Sisters'

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon


----------



## Joe B

CD 3 of 10:


----------



## sbmonty

Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 In F, Op.92
Szymanowski Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
_Helsinki PO - Segerstam
_

On my first encounter with Sibelius' symphonies decades ago, I never totally warmed up to them, although I ultimately fell in love with his violin concerto after some repeated play. Re-listening to his symphonies in the last month or two, I find myself appreciating the symphonies more, particularly No. 2 and 5.


----------



## HerbertNorman

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi
Mozart "Jupiter" Symphony KV.551


----------



## Joachim Raff

Naxos needs to be congratulated for their exploration of world music. Another great disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)

Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Couperin, F: Muséte de Choisi et Muséte de Taverni
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin I: Ordre 5ème in A major: La Logivière
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 10ème in D major: 'Bruit de guerre' from La triomphante
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 12ème in E major: L'Atalante
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 12ème in E major: Les Juméles
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 13ème in B minor: Les rozeaux
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 14ème in D major: Le Carillon de Cithère
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 15ème in A major: Le Dodo ou L'amour au Berçeau
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 19ème in D major: La Muse Plantine
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 19ème in D major: Les Calotines
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 20ème in G major: Les Chérubins ou l'aimable Lazure
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 21ème in E minor: La Couperin
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 22ème in D major: Les tours de passe-passe
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 23ème in F major: Les tricoteuses
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: La Visionnaire
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 5*
_Helsinki PO - Segerstam
_


----------



## HerbertNorman

haziz said:


> *Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
> _Helsinki PO - Segerstam
> _
> 
> On my first encounter with Sibelius' symphonies decades ago, I never totally warmed up to them, although I ultimately fell in love with his violin concerto after some repeated play. Re-listening to his symphonies in the last month or two, I find myself appreciating the symphonies more, particularly No. 2 and 5.


Don't give up , you'll come to appreciate all of them in time , at least that was my experience. 4th is very dark , but if you know what's behind it , you can warm to that one too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150013
> 
> 
> Naxos needs to be congratulated for their exploration of world music. Another great disc.


But *Dave Hurwitz got there a day ahead of you*. Doesn't he deserve some congratulations for getting you to explore this particular world of music, too?


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4838351
Label: DG
Length: 69 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year 
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Guest002

View attachment 150014


Colin McPhee's _Tabuh-Tabuhan, Toccata_
Howard Hanson and the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.

Colin McPhee famously was into Balinese gamelan in the 1940s, and got Britten interested in it too at that time, which ultimately ended up inspiring the _Prince of the Pagodas_ ballet, plus much of the heterophony in many of Britten's later works (Curlew River on, basically).


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Beethoven: Lieder
> 
> Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
> Catalogue No: 4838351
> Label: DG
> Length: 69 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 20th March 2020
> Nouveauté
> Diapason d'Or
> July/August 2020
> Nouveauté
> Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
> Opus Klassik Awards
> 2020
> Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2020


Yes..................................:angel:


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Fartein Valen* (1887-1952) Norway - Symphony #4 (1947/49). BIS

Influenced by the Second Viennese School, principally Webern, the fourth symphony is Valen's last in the genre, he died before he could finish his fifth.

Described thus by Dr David Wright in MusicWeb International:

"The Symphony no. 4 is a warm and intense piece but not brain crushing. The glowing string writing is a joy and I do like the way the composer makes his statements and then shuts up. He does hang around and give long-winded endings but the endings are as natural as direct conversation as exemplified by the master Webern."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150015


*George Frideric Handel*

Harpsichord Suites Nos. 1-8, HWV 426-433
Six Fugues or Voluntarys for organ or harpsichord, HWV 605-610
Fugue in E major, HWV 612
Fugue in F major, HWV 611

Paul Nicholson, harpsichord

1995, reissued 2002


----------



## Andante Largo

Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 10


----------



## HenryPenfold

Andante Largo said:


> Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 10


I'm unfamiliar with Raff. His name comes up often on this thread. I should check out what I'm missing ......


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^
Try this one also



Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Try this one also
> 
> 
> 
> Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1
> 
> Mannheimer Streichquartett


I shall :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002

Bought in response *to this David Hurwitz video*. I wasn't overly impressed by the 'Flivver Ten Million' which I think was his main 'thing' in that video, but *Frederick Shepherd Converse's* _The Mystic Trumpeter_ is excellent (surprisingly few trumpet parts in it, however!)

JoAnn Falletta and the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest002

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Try this one also….


Any help with the pronunciation?

Wakeem?
Yo-a-kim?
Yo-a-keem?
Joe-a-keem? Etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B Flat Major, D960*


----------



## Vasks

*Sibelius - Symphony #6 (Gibson/Chandos)
Sibelius - Two Pieces for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 77 (Holmes/Koch)
Sibelius - wan of Tuonela fom "Four Legends" (Mackerras/MCA)
Sibelius - Symphony #7 (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas 8-9-10 & 11


----------



## eljr

Thanks @Joachim Raff, I am now listening to this selection.


----------



## haziz

Goldmark- Violin Concerto No. 1
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 2
Nai-Yuan Hu - Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Rogerx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Any help with the pronunciation?
> 
> Wakeem?
> Yo-a-kim?
> Yo-a-keem?
> Joe-a-keem? Etc.


Try the Google translator .


----------



## RockyIII

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Any help with the pronunciation?
> 
> Wakeem?
> Yo-a-kim?
> Yo-a-keem?
> Joe-a-keem? Etc.


David Hurwitz pronounces it Yo-ah-keem


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Guest002

Florent Schmitt's *Antoine et Cléopâtre Suite No. 1*
Sakari Oramo, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

RockyIII said:


> David Hurwitz pronounces it Yo-ah-keem


Thanks for that and the link. Very helpful.

Unfortunately, I also turned up *this link*, which suggests *dʒoʊəkɪm*.

And, painstakingly working through the IPA conversion sheet, that would seem to be Joe - uh - kim.

That is: 
dʒ is pronounced as in '*g*iant, or bri*dge*
oʊ is pronounced as in 'mott*o*'

So that's "Joe".

ə is pronounced as that unvoiced vowel we all use, but close to the a in 'comm*a*' or the o in 'abb*o*t'

So that's Joe-uh-

k is pronounced as you'd expect.
ɪ is pronounced like the i in 'rabb*i*t' or 'Lat*i*n'
m is pronounced as you'd expect.

So that's kim as in "kim", not kim as in 'keem'.

Hence Joe-uh-kim. So Hurwtiz is wrong for most of it, according to that. Joe, not Yo. And Kim, not Keem.
Always assuming Herr Raff didn't pronounce it 'Dennis' or something!


----------



## Malx

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No 2 - Margaret Price (soprano), LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part six for late afternoon and early evening.

_Slovanské tance 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.46/B78, arr. for orchestra op.46/B83 (1878):
_Czech Suite_ in D for orchestra op.39/B93 (1879):
_Pražské valčíky_ [_Prague Waltzes_] for orchestra WoO/B99 (1879):
_Polonaise_ in E-flat for orchestra WoO/B100 (1879):
_Polka_ [_Pražským akademikům_ (_For Prague Students_)] in B-flat for orchestra op.53a1/B114 (1880):










_Cigánské melodie_ [_Gypsy Songs_] - seven songs for voice and piano op.55/B104 [Texts: Adolf Heyduk] (1880):

Jindřich Jindrák (baritone) and Alfred Holeček (piano)










Sonata in F for violin and piano op.57/B106 (1880):

Bohuslav Matoušek (violin) and Petr Adamec (piano)










Violin Concerto in A-minor op.53/B108 (1880 - rev. 1882):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Late Symphonies*


----------



## Conrad2

Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op.94
Amadeus Quartet
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 2017


----------



## vincula

Getting darker. Wintertime. Freezing outside. I feel in the mood for this album. Actually more lyrical than I remember. The mind boggles.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 5 - Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl.*


----------



## vincula

Malx said:


> *Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 5 - Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl.*


I've got all his symphonies on CPO. The entire series are worth of attention. Demanding but rewarding works. Gonna put one on the cd player after Schoenberg's piano concerto.

Thanks for the hint :tiphat:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

vincula said:


> I've got all his symphonies on CPO. The entire series are worth of attention. Demanding but rewarding works. Gonna put one on the cd player after Schoenberg's piano concerto.
> 
> Thanks for the hint :tiphat:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I too have the CPO set of all the symphonies - symphonies I dip into frequently.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by a thread elsewhere on the forum I decided to play a piece that I haven't listened to for years.
It may not be as bad as its publicity suggests - it may not be overtly complex but there are a lot of subtle changes constantly going on.
It was nice to hear again - a good performance helps.

*Ravel, Bolero - Orchestre de Paris, Jean Martinon.*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Symphony No. 9*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan (1955)_

Karajan's 1963 recording is one of my go-to renditions of Beethoven's ninth. Since I am usually fussy about sound quality, I rarely turn to his recordings with the Philharmonia Orchestra. The 2014 remastering of his 1955 performance of the ninth with the Philharmonia apparently turned up a recording in "experimental" stereo, and they give you that in addition to the mono. The sound is acceptable, but with the expected tape hiss, with a decent dose of snap, crackle and pop. I think I still prefer his 1963 performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Pianoconcerto No.1

London Symhony orchestra
Colin Davis


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg - Piano Concerto*
_Peter Serkin - Chicago SO - Ozawa_

Pure torture.


----------



## Joe B

CD 3 of 4:


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 9


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto seems to be very popular today! This is probably my favorite performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Pavel Haas Quartet

This marvelous little piece is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Terrific piece, terrific performance and recording.


----------



## Knorf

Fazioli said:


> Schoenberg's Piano Concerto seems to be very popular today! This is probably my favorite performance.


It must have popped up in one or more of those forums where a certain kind of poster just has to repeatedly go out of their way to trash music other people like that they don't. Unfortunately Schoenberg is one of their standard targets, as totally unfair as that seems to those of us who genuinely enjoy or even love his music.

Anyway, it's a gorgeous, emotionally rich piece and the Abbado/Pollini recording is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150034


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Violin Concerto, BWV 1052R
Sinfonia from Cantata BWV 174
Violin Concerto, BWV 1042
Sinfonia from Cantata BWV 21
Trio Sonata, BWV 529
Concerto for Oboe and Violin, BWV 1060R
Overture Suite No. 2, BWV 1067
Trio Sonata, BWV 527
Violin Concerto, BWV 1056R
Sonata from Cantata BWV 182
Violin Concerto, BWV 1041
Sinfonia, BWV 1045
Concerto for Two Violins, BWV 1043

Isabelle Faust, violin
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Bernhard Forck

2019


----------



## mparta

never heard Shafran in performance but was lucky enough, long ago, to hear Harrell/Levine do them at Tanglewood, wonderful performances. Just listenin to the Op. 102s today, the Op. 69 is for me the big piece.

I like this performance, Shafran and Ginzburg, good sound, good piano playing.


----------



## haziz

Knorf said:


> It must have popped up in one or more of those forums where a certain kind of poster just has to repeatedly go out of their way to trash music other people like that they don't. Unfortunately Schoenberg is one of their standard targets, as totally unfair as that seems to those of us who genuinely enjoy or even love his music.
> 
> Anyway, it's a gorgeous, emotionally rich piece and the Abbado/Pollini recording is one of my favorites, too.


Count me as not a fan of this composition, and of Schoenberg's music in general. I listened to it earlier today since I felt that it had been years since I last listened to any of his works other than Transfigured Night, which is his only composition that I find barely listenable. To each his own.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 3*

I was watching an old Frank Zappa video, and it started out quoting L'Histoire du Soldat, and later he claimed it also quoted Bartok's 3rd Concerto. It bothered me that I didn't recognize it, so I'm going back to school today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

A lot of people are listening to Pollini's recording, so I need to jump in the pool


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 42
Alfred Brendel
SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden, Michael Gielen

Seeing this masterpiece's popularity in this thread today made me want to join in listening to it as well. I mentioned earlier how much I like the Abbado/Pollini, and this recording with Gielen/Brendel is very close in my esteem. Honestly I don't think I can choose a preference between them. Both are highly enjoyable and recommendable!


----------



## Guest002

Siegmund von Hausegger's _Natursymphonie_
Ariasilainen, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, WDR Rundfunkchor Köln

I felt sure this was a Hurwitz buy, but I can't find anything on his site using 'Hausegger' as the search term. Anyway: it's a good piece and I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Violin Concerto

Adele Anthony (violin)

Ulster Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa

Catalogue No: 8554568
Label: Naxos
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Try this one also
> 
> Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1
> 
> Mannheimer Streichquartett


I will, I just bookmarked it.

Thanks


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 2*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Abbado_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schubert's unfinished Symphony , one of my favourites


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 36
Isabelle Faust
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding

I guess I'm sticking with Schönberg this afternoon! Certainly makes for highly pleasurable, engaged listening.

This Concerto took me a bit longer to absorb and appreciate than Schönberg's Op. 42, but it was worth it. In retrospect I'm not even sure why it did. Maybe I simply had a stronger affinity for piano concertos back then? Anyway, I originally imprinted for Op. 36 on the famous Zvi Zeitlin recording with Kubelík/Bavarian Radio (1971). Isabelle Faust's is quite different, and again took me a little while to fully appreciate. But I do recognize hers as a lovely, emotionally committed performance, one that explores well the work's "Brahmsianness."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part seven for tonight (Symphony no.6/_Legends_ for piano duet/String Quartet no.11/_Legends_ for orchestra), concluding tomorrow morning (_My Home_/Piano Trio no.3).

_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet op.59/B117 (1881):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pianos)










Symphony no.6 in D op.60/D112 (1880):
_Domov můj_ [_My Home_] - overture for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by František Ferdinand Šamberk op.62/B125 (1881-82):










String Quartet no.11 in C op.61/B121 (1881):










_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet op.59/B117, arr. for orchestra op.59/B122 (1881):










Piano Trio no.3 in F-minor op.65/B130 (1883):

The Solomon Trio


----------



## Guest

This checks all the boxes: Spectacular music, playing, and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Guest002

Ned Rorem's _Violin Concerto_.
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Gidon Kremer (violin)

Quite astringent at times, never dull.


----------



## mparta

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 150040
> 
> 
> Schubert's unfinished Symphony , one of my favourites


One of my favorite recordings of anything!! Schubert is a wonder and the Mendelssohn as good as any I know. Sinopoli had a way with certain pieces that I can't explain. I saw him once with the Dresden Staatskappelle at Carnegie Hall, the only thing I remember was Alessandra Marc moving like the Titanic coming out of berth and her almost comically small mouth set in an very round face. It's a terrible shame, the conjunction of this body disability and what was a great voice.


----------



## HerbertNorman

As many on here have done I've seen...ages ago for me


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Linde: Sinfonia, Pensieri Sopra un Cantico Vecchio, Violin Concerto. Junichi Hirokami, Ulf Wallin, Norrkoping Symphony. Linde is a new composer for me and I was very impressed with these works, as well as the performances. Worth a listen.










Schoenberg: Piano Concerto. Emanuel Ax, Salonen, Philharmonia. This was prompted by some discussion here. This is a brilliant performance; crystalline and invigorating. The recording is exceptionally good. Recommended.










Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2. Wind Quartet. Robert Craft, Philharmonia, NY Woodwind Quartet. More Schoenberg. They do a great job with the symphony. The wind quintet is a blast, sure makes you listen.










Weinberg: Piano Sonata Op. 8, 49bis, 56. Elisaveta Blumina. I hadn't heard of this pianist before but she is extremely proficient and does a good job with these quirky works.










Farrenc: Symphony No. 2, 3. Solistes Europeens, Luxembourg. Christoph Konig. Engaging and very well crafted. The performance seems top notch though this is the only recording I've heard. Recommended.


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Jeremy Blackhouse leading the Vasari Singers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 9* "From the New World"
_London SO - Rowicki_


----------



## mparta

we've had precious little snow this year but finally a little, enough to be beautiful but not so much to turn the world upside down.

Moll sounds to me like the wanderer, the most beautifully sonorous bass I know. For me this is a deep voice cycle. There are so many iterations, although a performance piece with Simon Keenlyside dancing his way through it a few years ago I liked.

Kraehe, wunderliches Tier-- wow

I think the same emotional impulse that generated expressionism but so much more powerful in Schubert's garb for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*

Chandos has these recordings at 60% off, and David Hurwitz is over the moon about them, but I'm on Spotify listening to 6 and 7, and I'm not bowled over. I don't know if it's the music or the performance, but on first listen, something isn't grabbing me. Am I missing something? I only have three days to dither; after the 5th, the sale is off.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Denis Matsuev - Mariinsky Orchestra - Gergiev_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Villa-Lobos, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*
> 
> Chandos has these recordings at 60% off, and David Hurwitz is over the moon about them, but I'm on Spotify listening to 6 and 7, and I'm not bowled over. I don't know if it's the music or the performance, but on first listen, something isn't grabbing me. Am I missing something? I only have three days to dither; after the 5th, the sale is off.


I bought them all a while back. I think the music is excellent and the performances and recordings are superb. I would not want to be without them. Maybe it's just not your cup of tea.


----------



## starthrower

Nos.2,3 & 5

This is a very finely recorded modern cycle. The string sound is silky with no stridency at all, there's plenty of low end, and the brass makes me think I'm listening to the CSO.


----------



## Knorf

How much it warms my heart to see so many of us listening to Schönberg lately! I've believed in the worth of his music for decades. Anecdotal evidence (and not just here) suggests acceptance and appreciation of Schönberg is growing. 

In other news:

*Anton Bruckner*: String Quintet in F major, String Quartet in C minor
Leipziger Streichquartett with Hartmut Rohde

New arrival.


----------



## Joachim Raff

_Schubert Symphony #4 "Tragic"_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Liszt: Tasco


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Dixit Dominus, Organ Concerto No. 13 & Laudate Pueri

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Ann Mackay (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), William Kendall (tenor), Henry Herford (bass), The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Peter Hurford (organ)

English Chamber Orchestra, Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra, Stephen Cleobury, Joshua Rifkin


----------



## Conrad2

Prokofiev: String Quartets 1 & 2 / Cello Sonata
Aurora String Quartet 
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 1993 








Saw this recording on Weekly Quartet thread.


----------



## Bkeske

Dug into my Debussy 9CD box set. Released 2012, France.

This is a wonderful set. Delicately done. Well recorded.

View attachment 150051

View attachment 150052

View attachment 150053


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Gothos

Now playing CD 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair

Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1
Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193
Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major Op. post.
Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.5 in C-sharp minor.

New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man- A Mass For Peace

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano),

London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer
Recorded: 2001
Recording Venue: Air Studios, London


----------



## Guest

Whew, that was some concert!


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Others on this forum have influenced me again ;-)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bourdon

*Tallis*


----------



## vincula

Cold and bright day.

Light on ice. Her warmth.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part eight for late morning and early afternoon.

_Scherzo capriccioso_ in D-flat for orchestra op.66/B131 (1883):
Symphony no.7 in D-minor op.70/B141 (1884-85):










_Ze Šumavy_ [_From the Bohemian Forest_] - six pieces for piano duet op.68/B133 (1883-84):
_Slovanské tance 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series II_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.72/B145 (1886):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pianos)










_Nocturne_ in B for strings op.40/B47, arr. for violin and piano op.40/B48a (orig. 1875 - arr. 1883): 1.
_Ballad_ in D-minor for violin and piano op.15/B139 (1884): 2.
_Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] - four pieces for two violins and viola op.75a/B149 (1887): 3.
_Romantické kusy_ [_Romantic Pieces_] - revision of _Drobnosti_, arr. for violin and piano op.75/B150 (1887): 4.

1./2./4. Bohuslav Matoušek (violin) and Petr Adamec (piano)
3. Howard Davis (violin), Peter Pople (violin) and Roger Best (viola).










_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola op.74/B148 (1887):










_Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] - four pieces for two violins and viola op.75a/B149, posth. arr. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. ????):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Paul Hindemith , Mathis der Maler Symphony


----------



## Shosty

Listening to Haydn Symphonies 13 to 16
Performed by Philharmonia Hungarica, Conducted by Antal Dorati









I haven't really listened to a lot of Haydn, because I didn't particularly connect with his music much. That's certainly not the case now, so I decided to listen to all his symphonies, and I'm very much enjoying them.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Malx

This weeks pick in the String Quartet thread is Prokofiev's 2nd Quartet.
I have only one in my collection the Pacifica Quartet - that one got a spin and I listened to couple on Qobuz.

Prokofiev String Quartet No 2 - Pacifica Quartet + Pavel Haas Quartet & Edinburgh Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## perempe

LÁSZLÓ BARANYAY & FORMER STUDENTS
programme

I started listening to it because of the new Bogányi grand piano. I would like to hear the instrument in a concert. They exhibited one in Erkel Theatre (some time ago), but people weren't allowed to play.


----------



## Guest002

I hate to jump on bandwagons (especially when I'm a day late!), but I listen to what the randomiser chooses for me, and all on its own, it decided I should listen to Arnold Schönberg's _Interlude and Song of the Wood-Dove from Gurre-Lieder_, played by Erich Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra, with Lili Chookasian (mezzo-soprano) chipping in as the Wood-Dove as occasion arises.

(The album art is misleading. The Gurre-Lieder is filler for a disk of Verdi and Menotti, but is only mentioned on the _back_ cover, not the front!)


----------



## Guest002

Luigi Cherubini _Requiem à la mémoire de Louis XVI_
Hervé Niquet and Le Concert Spirituel


----------



## Malx

Having downloaded the symphonies and concertos set when it was on a very appealing deal from Qobuz I am finally getting round to playing the recordings:

*Beethoven, Symphonies 1 & 2 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme*
_Rostropovich - Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven Symphonies No. 5 & 7*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Kleiber_


----------



## perempe

vincula said:


> Cold and bright day.
> 
> Light on ice. Her warmth.
> 
> View attachment 150059
> 
> 
> View attachment 150060
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I've just finished the quintet on YouTube. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Malx

Probably the Mahler work I know least about having only one recording in my collection, the San Francisco Symphony under Tilson Thomas. This months BBC MM cover disc comes over as a very decent alternative, but it is so long since I heard the piece it is hard to compare with any certainty.

*Mahler, Das klagende Lied - Gweneth-Ann Rand (soprano), Michelle DeYoung (mezzo-soprano), Johan Botha (tenor), Mark Delavan (baritone), Choirof King's College Cambridge, BBC SO & Chorus, Donald Runnicles. *


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Scottish Fantasy

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Valery Gergiev.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Chausson- Saint-Saëns & Ravel*

She is good company....


----------



## Malx

*Henze, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Hans Werner Henze*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaňhal: Sacred Works

Alice Martini (soprano), Sylva Čmugrová (mezzo-soprano), Jaroslav Březina (tenor), Roman Janál (bass)

Boni Pueri, Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štryncl

Aria in B major - Semper quaero
Gloria in G major
Huc adeste (Aria)
Kyrie in G major
Offertorium in D major - Jubilate plausus date
Tu trinitatis orbem, Alleluja (motet)


----------



## Vasks

*David Lyon - Joie de Vivre Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Arthur Wills - The Vikings from "Fenland Suite" (Fennell/Reference)
Robert Simpson - Symphony #6 (Handley/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest002

Jules Massenet's _Phèdre - Overture_
Jean-Luc Tingaud and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Sonatas & Partitas _
Amadine Beyer


----------



## Guest002

Felix Mendelssohn's _Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'_
Andrew Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

I didn't know Mendelssohn wrote Parsifal! Well, it's the *Dresden Amen* in the first movement, but close enough!


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Puccini: Madama Butterfly
> 
> Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)
> 
> Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


A little non-Italian in some sense, no Italian opera orchestra would sound like this, but the VPO certainly has its own virtues that we'd be foolish to discount.

But.... knowing this recording now for a sufficient number of years (details not necessary), it still sticks and the humming chorus is rapturous, especially Freni.
Then, of the phrases by singers on all the recordings I've heard over decades, nothing is more firmly planted in my ear than Pavarotti here in the "bimba dagli occhi pieni di malia". Not just the voice, a way of speaking Italian as he sings that is finer than any other singer I know. That phrase is so full of malia!!
Both the Sharpless and Suzuki are wonderful as well.

I can only listen occasionally, but maybe the time has come. Rich fare.


----------



## mparta

Sort of nutty. Technicolor to the point of being glaring and sometimes almost cartoonish. Not sure what i think, will require another listen. I'm accustomed to and prefer a more restrained palette, which sounds pretentious but I think this is too much.

Again, interesting, wonderful pieces but maybe a couple of comparison listenings will clarify. I have Haitink, Martinon, Munch, Boulez and Deneve. This could take awhile :lol:


----------



## Guest002

An oldie but a goodie!. Pietro Mascagni's _Cavalleria Rusticana_
Tullio Serafin (doing stereo!), Coro e Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Mario del Monaco, Giulietta Simionato. Great cast, good sound, nicely done.

PS. *Wikipedia's entry for Serafin* mentions that he was instrumental in conducting the Italian premiere of a work (or works) by Benjamin Britten. So now I'm intrigued: which one(s)? I know _Turn of the Screw_ premiered in Venice. I wasn't aware Serafin conducted it. Bookshelves on standby...


----------



## Rogerx

Zdeněk Fibich: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

Irvin Venyš (clarinet)

Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Marek Štilec


----------



## Baxi

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
*Symphony No.2
The Oceanides op. 73
Finlandia op. 26*
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Paavo Berglund
1986


----------



## Baxi

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150070
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie!. Pietro Mascagni's _Cavalleria Rusticana_
> Tullio Serafin (doing stereo!), Coro e Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Mario del Monaco, Giulietta Simionato. Great cast, good sound, nicely done.
> 
> PS. *Wikipedia's entry for Serafin* mentions that he was instrumental in conducting the Italian premiere of a work (or works) by Benjamin Britten. So now I'm intrigued: which one(s)? I know _Turn of the Screw_ premiered in Venice. I wasn't aware Serafin conducted it. Bookshelves on standby...


A really great recording!


----------



## Baxi

Manxfeeder said:


> *Villa-Lobos, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*
> 
> Chandos has these recordings at 60% off, and David Hurwitz is over the moon about them, but I'm on Spotify listening to 6 and 7, and I'm not bowled over. I don't know if it's the music or the performance, but on first listen, something isn't grabbing me. Am I missing something? I only have three days to dither; after the 5th, the sale is off.


I also really like these Villa-Lobos recordings. You might have to hear it a few times to really get in there. I don't want to be without Villa-Lobos symphonies!


----------



## mparta

Baxi said:


> I also really like these Villa-Lobos recordings. You might have to hear it a few times to really get in there. I don't want to be without Villa-Lobos symphonies!


 I have a few of the symphonies and some big bunch of the choros, but my sort of gripe with Villa-Lobos is differentiation, I have trouble listening and saying, ok that's Piece X which says something different from Piece Y.
Perhaps that just requires more effort on my part but it's a little undifferentiated to my ear so far. nice colors, the occasional appealing melody (the famous piece for cellos and soprano, is that right?- a Bachiana Brasiliera, if I remember correctly).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## perempe

Malx said:


> *Prokofiev, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Valery Gergiev.*


I listened to 5th yesterday (Gergiev, LSO).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baxi said:


> I also really like these Villa-Lobos recordings. You might have to hear it a few times to really get in there. I don't want to be without Villa-Lobos symphonies!


I'm discovering that I like the recordings where St. Clair is conducting. The Naxos recordings don't seem to have the same edge and tend toward more smoothness, at least from what I've heard. But St. Clair's CPO recordings are kind of expensive. Oh, well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 4

Sonatas No. 11-12-13 & 14 "Mondschein"


----------



## haziz

*Bach - Well Tempered Clavier*
_Andras Schiff_


----------



## Guest002

Witold Lutosławski's _Symphony No. 1_
Edward Gardner and the BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture & other orchestral works

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

STIMMUNG
*Karlheinz Stockhausen*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## ELbowe

*
In the post yesterday…..BBC Magazine (& CD) took 3 months to get here(!?)
Vaughn Williams: The Lark Ascending
Iona Brown, Robin Tritschler, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra Of Wales, London Conchord Ensemble, Andrew Davis, Elgar Howarth, Michael Francis 
BBC Music Magazine ‎- December 2020 Issue (Published and Distributed Oct 31st 2020) Vol. 29 No. 2 CD
..and this from UK again took just 2 weeks!!! 
Francis Poulenc ‎- Œuvres Complètes - 1963 - 2013 - L'Édition Du 50e Anniversaire
Erato 20 × CD, Reissue Box Set, Compilation*


----------



## Guest002

ELbowe said:


> *
> In the post yesterday…..BBC Magazine (& CD) took 3 months to get here(!?)
> Vaughn Williams: The Lark Ascending*


*

Was it attached to the Lark at all?! That seems, er... a bit largo più schleppend to me!
I envy you your Poulenc, however.*


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> *
> In the post yesterday…..BBC Magazine (& CD) took 3 months to get here(!?)
> Vaughn Williams: The Lark Ascending
> Iona Brown, Robin Tritschler, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra Of Wales, London Conchord Ensemble, Andrew Davis, Elgar Howarth, Michael Francis
> BBC Music Magazine ‎- December 2020 Issue (Published and Distributed Oct 31st 2020) Vol. 29 No. 2 CD
> ..and this from UK again took just 2 weeks!!!
> Francis Poulenc ‎- Œuvres Complètes - 1963 - 2013 - L'Édition Du 50e Anniversaire
> Erato 20 × CD, Reissue Box Set, Compilation*
> View attachment 150075
> 
> View attachment 150076


And what is your impression about this Poulenc edition? The first CD is already a very fine one with piano works.


----------



## ELbowe

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Was it attached to the Lark at all?! That seems, er... a bit _largo più schleppend_ to me!
> I envy you your Poulenc, however.


A wheelbarrow load of "schleppend" as far as I am concerned..wonderful magazine with the worst distribution mechanism I have come across. I get a UK Cycling magazine monthly and it is never more than 21 days to arrive. I have subscribed to BBC Music since early 90s (?) and delivery has always been problematic and erratic. No amount of e-mails has ever resulted in an adequate response. Ah well! ....yes! as you say the Poulenc appears to be a nice find!


----------



## haziz

*Julian Bream Plays Granados and Albeniz*


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> And what is your impression about this Poulenc edition? The first CD is already a very fine one with piano works.


I like the presentation, packaging and booklet. Price was great for 20 CDs. The first CD is spinning now and very much enjoying the playing ...Gabriel Tacchino is new to me but lovely touch! Thanks for asking~


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

CD 4

Sonatas No.12-13-14 & 15

These Recordings are very fine,they sound more spatially which makes following the left hand a bit more difficult, The Gulda recordings are more direct. It is good to have more than one set of these great pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> I like the presentation, packaging and booklet. Price was great for 20 CDs. The first CD is spinning now and very much enjoying the playing ...*Gabriel Tacchino is new to me but lovely touch*! Thanks for asking~


Very fine indeed,enjoy your listening.


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> Very fine indeed,enjoy your listening.


It just dawned on me that I first saw this set in one of your "listening" postings that inspired me to acquire.....thank you!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

I join in 

CD 5

It is delightful music that Poulenc wrote for Flute and Clarinet, the first time I heard the flute sonata was played by Jean Pierre Rampal,the music is so refined in all its exuberant elegance.
Here the flute sonata is played by another Frenchman, Emmanuel Pahud.
Fortunately, Poulenc was willful enough to go his own way,
his music therefore has a style that is recognizable.


----------



## Guest002

Stephen Hough _The Loneliest Wilderness_
Gábor Takács-Nagy, Tapiola Sinfonietta, Steven Isserlis (cello)


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150079
> 
> 
> Stephen Hough _The Loneliest Wilderness_
> Gábor Takács-Nagy, Tapiola Sinfonietta, Steven Isserlis (cello)


Bloch's Schelomo (Solomon) is a great piece and a favorite of mine. I usually listen to Fournier's rendition of it with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Wallenstein, but will look out for the Isserlis rendition. Re-listening to it now, Falla can wait.


----------



## Guest002

William Croft _Ode for the Peace of Utrecht_
Jos van Veldhoven, The Netherlands Bach Society

I have a recollection that this was somehow Hurwitz inspired, but I'm not sure and a cursory lookaround didn't drag anything up that rang bells, so maybe it was all my own personal brilliance to buy it (but I wouldn't bank on it). It's a very fine bit of Baroque fun, regardless.

Edited to add: *this turned up*. I haven't re-watched it to find out if it mentions this recording specifically. But I expect it was the purchasing trigger.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in choral music by Darius Milhaud:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire du soldat*

This piece was my introduction to Stravinsky, and I've always found it to be interesting. Boulez's conducting is perfectely suited to this music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, Sinfonia
*

Boulez with the New Swingle Singers. I didn't know the old Swingle Singers came with an expiration date.


----------



## haziz

*Bloch - Schelomo (Solomon)*
_Steven Isserlis - Orchestre Symphonique Allemand de Berlin - Hugh Wolff_

A fine performance, although I probably still prefer Fournier's with the BPO a little more.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150085


*Gustav Mahler*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Anthony Spirl, piano
Gustav Mahler Ensemble
Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich
Andrés Orozco-Estrada, conductor

2014


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This extremely finely detailed, passionate, committed, powerfully dramatic, incisive when necessary but also expansive in turn, supremely executed performance from 1959 remains my favorite _Ein Heldenleben_. There is some fierce competition, including from Karajan himself, but for me this one is really something special.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man- A Mass For Peace
> 
> Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano),
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
> Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer
> Recorded: 2001
> Recording Venue: Air Studios, London


What else can be said, a complete masterpiece.


----------



## eljr

Thanks to @Rogerx

This is fantastic!










Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Mannheimer Streichquartett

Release Date: 28th Feb 2005
Catalogue No: 7770032
Label: CPO
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I have a Post-It note that I put on the CD sleeve that says, "Outstanding." I guess I must have liked it the last time I heard it. Here's to another positive experience.


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Cello Concerto*_
Navarra - Halle Orchestra - Barbirolli_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3* "Polish"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),...

Release Date: 8th Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817826
Label: Decca
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor, unnumbered
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Thanks to @Rogerx
> 
> This is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1
> 
> Mannheimer Streichquartett
> 
> Release Date: 28th Feb 2005
> Catalogue No: 7770032
> Label: CPO
> Length: 62 minutes


I'm going there next (still pre-occupied with Prokofiev's 2nd)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part nine for tonight.

_Slovanské tance 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances Series II_] - eight pieces for piano duet op.72/B145, arr. for orchestra op.72/B147 (orig. 1886 - arr. 1887):










_Písně milostné_ [_Love Songs_]- eight songs for voice and piano op.83/B160, rev. versions of eight songs from the early cycle _Cypresses_ WoO/B11 (orig. 1865 - rev. 1888): 1.

1. 1. Benot Blachut (tenor) with Ferdinand Pohlreich (piano)










_Mass_ in D for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.86a/B153 (1887):










Piano Quintet no.2 in A op.81/B155 (1887): 1.
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.87/B162 (1889): 2.

1. The Borodin Quartet with Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
2. The Ames Piano Quartet


----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## SanAntone

*Webern*
_Passacaglia_, Op. 1
_5 Movements_, Op. 5
_6 Pieces_, Op. 6
_5 Pieces_, Op. 10
_Symphony_, OP. 21
_Variations_, Op.30
Takuo Yuasa (Conductor), Ulster Orchestra


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante, kv364


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: "Concertos with titles," RV 234, 579, 570, 439, 552, 270, & 531
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## starthrower

Sophia National Opera Emil Tchakarov


----------



## Chilham

Fanny Mendelssohn: String Quartet in E-flat Major

Quatuor Ebene


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Leo Brouwer arranged for guitar and accordion! Nice combo  "Tres Danzas Concertantes" with Jason Vieaux and Julien Labro.


----------



## Guest

This was recorded before Ogdon was beset with mental issues. Wow, he was in fine form that night. Very good sound, too. This is a single CD, and if you're wondering how they fit all that music on it, he plays the slow movement of the "Hammerklavier" in less than 15 minutes, yet it doesn't sound rushed.










I purchased it here: https://www.meloclassic.com/home/john-ogdon/ (It arrived in 3 weeks from Thailand.)


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150099


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Cello Sonata
Vocalise
Variation No. 18

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Cello Sonata

Gautier Capuçon, cello
Gabriela Montero, piano

2008


----------



## Knorf

*Laura Schwendinger*: String Quartet in Three Movements
JACK Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell
_


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra:


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin
Bayreuther Festispiele|Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Rmathuln

*Ravel:
Rapsodie espagnol
Alborada del gracioso*
Minnesota Orchestra
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, cond.
Rec. 1975


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Philippe LeRoy and Jory Vinikour performing music for two harpsichords by Antonio Soler:


----------



## Isaac Blackburn

Rachmaninoff -- Symphony No. 3. In his final symphony, Rachmaninoff further intensifies his expressive language, relying more on brief motivic and intervallic ideas than long-breathed themes, which brings him strangely close to the expressionists and allows him to pack in an unprecedented vastness and richness of experience. The first movement, with its ambiguity and partial indirectness, always brings to mind not the glorious daylight that Rachmaninoff often employs, but rather a beautiful dusk.

P.S. I have found this symphony difficult for a while and would recommend repeated listenings, despite Rachmaninoff's reputation for accessibility.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150105


*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky*

Night on the Bare Mountain (Rimsky-Korsakov version)
Hopak from Sorochintsy Fair
Golitsïn's Exhile from Khovanschchina
Night on the Bare Mountain (original version)
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Maurice Ravel)

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar

2003


----------



## senza sordino

Bach The Well-Tempered Clavier 1 (Disk two). Keys F# through Bm. The first time I've ever listened to this. I'll check out another recording on the harpsichord. Spotify









Haydn Symphonies 26, 49 and 58 (Disk two) Spotify.









Beethoven Symphonies 1 and 2. (Disk one) From my collection









Beethoven String Quartets #7 and #10. (Disk one) From my collection. The CD has been signed by The Takacs Quartet. I'm hoping Beethoven will also sign my CD.


----------



## mparta

It won't let my post the image, but Debussy, Prelude, Jeux and Nocturnes, Les Siecles.

There's also a DVD with the box which I haven't watched yet but this is wonderful. So much more appropriately flavorful than the Stokowski I heard last night.

This conductor, Roth, and this band, Les Siecles, are marvelous. I suppose one can dissect out the differences based on the "period" aspect of the instruments, or I should say maybe someone can, I don't know that I hear that as much as I hear wonderful performances with careful, nuanced balances and dancing rhythms that keep it all alive.

highly recommended.


----------



## calvinpv

Michel van der Aa: *Up-Close*, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film (2010) (Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Sol Gabetta)
Michel van der Aa: *Violin Concerto* (2014) (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski, Janine Jansen)

The Violin Concerto is a fantastic piece, probably one of the best VC's I've heard in a while. But Up-Close is a true genre-bending piece, there's really nothing like it in the classical repertoire. It's part cello concerto, part short film, but van der Aa exploits the inadequacies of each in such a way so that each refers to and fulfills the needs of the other without any complete sense of reconciliation. Questions of identity, reality, virtuality and trauma abound here. What is the relationship between the elderly woman on screen and the younger female cellist playing live? Is the older woman reminiscing about her past as a cellist? Or is the younger woman projecting her own future? Does the live cello playing serve as a soundtrack that drives forward a fictional narrative? Or does the older woman send cryptic messages to the cellist to start playing? And who is the older woman afraid of? The cellist or some unseen third character? This is such a fascinating work with all the questions you're left with.

The Violin Concerto, believe it or not, explores issues of identity as well, albeit on a smaller scale. Jansen will play a melodic figure on the violin and then pass it on like an infection to a subgroup of the orchestra. That group will continue on with it and possibly mutate it before sending it off somewhere else, possibly back to Jansen herself. Meanwhile, Jansen continues with her solo line with new figurations to send off, and when she receives a signal from the orchestra (which originally comes from her), she will just incorporate it into her own playing, altering the course of what she was just doing and shaping a new musical identity. Yes, there's always a question-answer format to a lot of concertos, but there's something sub-conscious and unthinking about the process in this piece -- it reminds me a bit of Wolfgang Rihm's music, who seems to do something similar. And lastly, there's an incredible sense of rhythm and energy that is irresistible, even in the slow movement.

I know whose music I'm going to be exploring for the next several days.


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


>


There's been a lot of Delius go by here and finally someone pegs the Beecham, which I think is the Delius that moves me most.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

I love his music in general and this recording in particular.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Returned to/continued with my Debussy box set. 2012

View attachment 150106

View attachment 150107

View attachment 150108

View attachment 150109


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4
Russian National Orchestra|Mikhail Pletnev










Liszt: Piano Concerto No.2
Van Cliburn
Philadelphia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy

















John Field: Piano Concerto No.1
Miceal O'Rourke
London Mozart Players|Matthias Bamert


----------



## Dedalus

Good stuff


----------



## Rogerx

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy(3 February 1809 - 4 November 1847)*



Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos/Songs without words, selection 
Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Part of my growing collection of French classical works.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Spirit Of France

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, John Lanchbery

L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1

La jolie fille de Perth, WD 15, Suite

Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major

Patrie - Overture, Op. 19


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concertos for the Left Hand

Leon Fleisher (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Britten: Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra, Op. 21
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 53
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to Kreutzer's Das Nachtlager in Granada Overture by the Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Zeljko Straka


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Andante Largo

Erkki Melartin

Symphony No. 5 in A minor, Op. 90 "Sinfonia Brevis" (1916)
Symphony No. 6, Op. 100 (1925)


----------



## Guest002

William Alwyn's _Seven Irish Tunes_
David Lloyd -Jones and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.
Charming, but a little cow-pattish for my tastes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_Requiem_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.89/B165 (1890):










_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins WoO/B164 (1890): 1.
Piano Trio no.4 [_Dumky_] in E minor op.90/B166 (1890-91): 2.

1. The Solomon Trio
2. Howard Davis (violin), Peter Pople (violin) and Roger Best (violin)










Symphony no.8 in G op.88/B163 (1890):
_V přírodě_ [_In Nature's Realm_] - overture for orchestra op.91/B168 (1891):
_Karneval_ - overture for orchestra op.92/B169 (1891):


----------



## Baxi

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
*Symphony No.6, Op.104
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
En Saga, Op.9*
The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam
1991


----------



## Guest002

Philip Glass's _Dream_
Bruce Brubaker on piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Semiramide - La Signora Regale

Arias & Scenes from Porpora to Rossini

Anna Bonitatibus (mezzo-soprano)

Accademia degli Astrusi, Federico Ferri


----------



## Guest002

This seems quite a popular CD from the number of times its album art has appeared in this thread of late!

On this occasion, John Foulds' _Dynamic Triptych_
Vernon Handley and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Howard Shelley (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube (afaik) ...

Hans Huber-- Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 (1911)

Played by Timon Altwegg with the Lebanese Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Wojciech Czepiel


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The Young J.S.Bach


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 3
*Parry - Lady Radnor's Suite
Elgar - Introduction & Allegro / Sospiri
Frank Bridge - Suite for String Orchestra*
_English String/Symphony Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert*: _String Quartet No. 14_ "Death and the Maiden"
*Schumann*: _Piano Quintet_ Op.44
Sviatoslav Richter, Borodin Quartet


----------



## Guest002

Gioachino Rossini's _Mosè in Egitto_
Claudio Scimone, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosia Opera Chorus, Ruggero Raimondi, June Anderson.

That should keep me busy until quite late in the afternoon!


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp & Much Ado About Nothing

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## haziz

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending*
_English String/Symphony Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


----------



## Bourdon

*Frescobaldi*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No.3, "A Pastoral Symphony". André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

My favorite performance of my favorite of VW's works.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Große Orgelmesse & Heiligmesse
Masses Volume 5

Trinity Choir & Rebel Baroque Orchestra, J. Owen Burdick


----------



## eljr

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

Catalogue No: 4175772
Label: Decca
Series: Opera Sets
Length: 2 hours 25 minutes

CD I


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Tafelmusik 
Sonatas

Monica Huggett,Roy Goodman,Andrew Manze, Wilbert Hazelzet,Marcel Ponseele,Alison Bury & Jaap ter Linden


----------



## Rmathuln

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150119
> 
> 
> Gioachino Rossini's _Mosè in Egitto_
> Claudio Scimone, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosia Opera Chorus, Ruggero Raimondi, June Anderson.
> 
> That should keep me busy until quite late in the afternoon!


I sure wish Decca would package up all of the Philips 1980s and 1990s Rossini opera recordings like this one. Would make a nice boxed set. I was very disappointed when nothing like that happened in 2018 when there was some celebration of 150 years since he died. Warner Classics did their part, but Decca let us down.

The Warner set:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Late Choral Music

Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Samuel Barlow - Circus Overture (Cornman/CRI)
Wayne Barlow - Elegy for Viola & Piano (Tursi & Faini/Mirrosonic)
Rochberg - Nach Bach (Kipnis/Grenadilla)
Crumb - Echoes of Time & the River (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Florent Schmitt's _In Memoriam Gabriel Fauré_
Pierre Stoll, Rhein-Palatinate Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Swan Lake, Op. 20
Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)
The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Waltz from Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66


----------



## love4ever

I am basically "new" to classical music, right now I am listening to Arvo Pärt... I like it.


----------



## haziz

*Mieczysław Karłowicz - Rebirth Symphony*
_Sinfonia Varsovia - Maksymiuk_

This symphony did surprisingly well in one of the games in the polls sub-forum. I had to google the composer to figure out who he was. The music is quite listenable, and seems to be a fairly mainstream late romantic symphony. I need to listen to it a few more times to decide where it fits in my rotation, if at all. I will also listen to his Violin Concerto, to see where that fits in my rotation. The romantic era violin concerto is a favorite genre of mine.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3, 4. Karajan, Berlin. For Mendelssohn's birthday!










Mendelssohn: String Quartets 4, 5, Four Pieces for String Quartet Op. 81. Pacifica Quartet. More birthday listening. This is an excellent set and recommended.










Bartok: Dance Suite, others. Jeno Jando










Janacek: Glagolitic Mass. Belohlavek, Czech Philharmonic. This is a terrific performance. Recommended.










Fibich: Symphony No. 2, At Twilight, Clarinet Idyll. Marek Stilec. Czech National Symphony. The symphony is delightful and the two idylls are gorgeous. Recommended.


----------



## Barbebleu

Liszt; Année de Pèlerinage, Première Année Suisse - Till Fellner. Super stuff.


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel*: _La Valse_, _Rapsodie espagnole_
*Claude Debussy*: _Images_ for orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

Legendary performances, legendary recording, and rightly so. I adore this album!


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonatas No.16-17-18-19 & 20


----------



## haziz

*Mieczysław Karłowicz - Violin Concerto*
_Agata Szymczewska (violin) - Sinfonia Varsovia - Maksymiuk_


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berio, Sinfonia
> *
> 
> Boulez with the New Swingle Singers. I didn't know the old Swingle Singers came with an expiration date.


Its the vintage of the swingle thats important not the singers


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## mparta

A little text on the Romantic French orchestra music thread.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. "7" in E-Flat Major* (completed by Bogartyryov)
_The Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_

Pining for what might have been, had the man lived longer! My favorite composer (together with Beethoven).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various works part eleven for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.12 [_American_] in F op.96/B179 (1893):










_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano op.94/B171 (1891): 1.
String Quintet no.3 [_American_] in E-flat op.97/B180 (1893): 2.
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano op.100/B183 (1893): 3.

1. Robert Cohen (cello) and Roger Vignoles (piano)
2. The Stamitz Quartet with Jan Talich (viola)
3. Bohuslav Matoušek (violin) and Petr Adamec (piano)










_Biblické písně_ [_Biblical Songs_] - cycle of ten songs for voice and piano op.99/B185 [Texts: _Book of Psalms_] (1894): 1.

1. Věra Soukupová (contalto) and Ivan Moravec (piano)










_Othello_ - overture for orchestra op.93/B174 (1892):
Symphony no.9 [_Z nového světa_ (_From the New World_)] in E-minor op.95/B178 (1893):
Suite in A [_American_] - five pieces for piano op.98/B184, arr. for orchestra op.98b/B190 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):


----------



## Guest

I thought I'd get my day off to a nice chromatic start. Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Late Choral Music

Lorna Haywood (soprano)

The Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

Release Date: 6th Sep 1988
Catalogue No: G0100012223363
Label: Sony
Length: 51 minutes

another idea that I got from this thread :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002

Arnold Bax's _Cathaleen-ni-Hoolihan_
Martyn Brabbins, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, String Quartet No 2 - Emerson Quartet.*
Another recording of this weeks choice on the String Quartet thread - listened on Qobuz.

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No 3 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Guest002

Reinhard Kaiser's opera _Masaniello furioso_
Thomas Albert, Fiori Musicali, Chor des Forum Alte Musik Bremen, David Cordier (Alto), Wilfried Jochens (Tenor), Harry van der Kamp (Bass)

From the album artwork, it's clearly an opera about someone who's rather angry at the sinking of an 18th Century container ship.

More prosaically, it's a 1706 opera about a fisherman who lead the revolt in Naples against Spanish Hapsburg rule in 1647.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
[Rec. 1997, Live]
_Soloist:_ Cornelia Kallisch
_Chorus:_ Europa Choir Akademie, Freiburger Domsingknaben

_Symphony No. 4 in G major_
[Rec. 1988]
_Soloist:_ Christine Whittlesey








_Conductor:_ Michael Gielen
_Orchestra:_ SWR Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden & Freiburg

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Flute Quartet No. 1 in D major, K. 285
Flute Quartet No. 2 in G major, K. 285a
Flute Quartet No. 3 in C major, K. Anh. 171/285b
Flute Quartet No. 4 in A major, K. 298_
[Rec. 1977]







_Flute:_ Andreas Blau
_Ensemble:_ Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Guest002

*A new, interesting talk from David Hurwitz* has persuaded me to cue this up next.

Stewart Goodyear plays the entire Nutcracker ballet by Tchaikovsky on a single piano and with only two hands!

Up next, after my Keiser.


----------



## Knorf

*Poul Ruders*: _Four Dances in One Movement_, _Nightshade_, _Abysm_
Birmingham Contemporary Music Group
Oliver Knussen

Fantastic!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Fazioli said:


> I love his music in general and this recording in particular.


The best performance of the stunning Piano Quintet hands down.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Dimace said:


> Everybody who loves the violin knows* Ruggiero.* The Californian was one of the very best 20th century violin players and for me personally something more: A real bow phenomenon. Is the man who destroyed the competition with his Brahms Violin Concerto by performing ALL the cadenzas at the end of the 1st part. Is the man who performed Tchaikovsky's, Beethoven's and Paganini's VCs in one day (with Malcom Sargent, if I can correctly remember) and much more. His *Sibelius Violin Concerto* isn't an exception: Phenomenal Playing, dexterity and musicality to superlative degree. The man is the Van Cliburn of the piano for the Americans. Period. This 1959 Decca recording is overall very special. If you want to have one of the best Sibelius VC and a very good collectible go for this one. Money in the bank LP. (although quite expensive and difficult to be found in M/M- condition. Suggested 1000% (We have again* Øivin Fjeldstad* on the podium. It isn't a coincidence. I want to bring closer to you this great conductor, as I have done with Schuricht. The man is also a phenomenon, especially for the Scandinavian composers)
> 
> View attachment 149691


I haven't really listened to a lot of Sibelius. I think i may have listened to one or two of the Symphonies but didn't really connect.
This piece however! Wow! When Dimace has a recommendation i usually give it a listen and i am so glad i did with this piece. Could this be my entry level into Sibelius? If so what a way to start! Thanks for the suggestion Dimace, as always you have such thoughtful and enthusiastic suggestions!
:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

It's time for Boulez  I feel connected immediately,.....surprisingly.....

Répons

Dialoque de L'ombre double pour clarinette solo


----------



## SanAntone

*Eberl:* _Piano Trio_, Op. 8 | _Grand Sextetto_ in E-Flat, Op. 47
Trio Van Hengel









*Trio Van Hengel* is an period instrument group that performs these works by *Anton Eberl* very well. Eberl was a contemporary of Beethoven's and aquits himself nicely with these two works, especially the sextet.


----------



## eljr

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell

Release Date: 31st Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4834076
Label: Decca
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Guest

Very dark, intense music--very well recorded, too.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Boulez*
> 
> It's time for Boulez  I feel connected immediately,.....surprisingly.....
> 
> Répons
> 
> Dialoque de L'ombre double pour clarinette solo


*It's great music, colorful,driving, moments of stillness, it has it all, it is like a living painting. driving, moments of stillness, it has it all, it's like a living painting, it seems like it's going nowhere, it's just there.Répons,it is so exiting ! *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet, Op. 132
*


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
Kirill Gerstein
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès

I admit I'm still working on wrapping my brain around this piece, but one thing is certain:

Serious music is not a "dead art."


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Thomas Adès*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
> Kirill Gerstein
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès
> 
> I admit I'm still working on wrapping my brain around this piece, but one thing is certain:
> 
> *Serious music is not a "dead art."*


 One can speculate about that but just after experiencing a fabulous piece by Boulez I say subjectively it's alive like hell.
When you walk into a music store in India, don't be surprised if you don't find any classic ragas on the record shelves.
Junk always sells better, we stand on each other's shoulders and we can strive for better education that is not only aimed at economic survival.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I took out 5 of my very few CDs by John Williams the conductor/composer:

1. *Williams*: _Music from the Star Wars Trilogy_ (John Williams/The Skywalker Symphony Orchestra) Sony/CBS records
2. *Richard Strauss*: _Introduction_ from _Also Sprach Zarathustra_; *Williams*: _Adventures on Earth_ from _E.T._; *Jerry Goldsmith*: _Closing Theme_ from _Alien_; *Alexander Courage*: _Main Theme_ from _Star Trek, the TV Show_; *Stu Philips/Glen Larson*: _Main Title_ from _Battlestar Galactica_; *Jerry Goldsmith*: _Main Title_ from _Star Trek, the Motion Picture_; *Marius Constant/Stu Philips*: _Theme and Variations on The Twilight Zone_; *Williams*: _Return of the Jedi Suite_ (John Williams/Boston "Pops" Orchestra) Philips records
3. *Holst*: _The Planets_ (John Williams/Boston "Pops" Orchestra/Tanglewood Festival Chorus) Philips records
4. *Irving Berlin*/arranged by *Glenn Oscar*: _God Bless America_; *Patrick Williams*: _A Time for Earth Day_; Arranged by *Alexander Courage*: _Shenandoah_; *Woody Guthrie*/arranged by *Joe Reisman*: _This Land is Your Land_; *Paul Simon*/arranged by *Angela Morley*: _America_; Arranged by *Robert DeCormier*: _Deep River_; *Grofe*: _On the Trail_ from _Grand Canyon Suite_; *Copland*: _Simple Gifts_ from _Appalachian Spring Suite_; *Bernstein/Richard Wilbur*/arranged by *Alexander Courage*: _Make Our Garden Grow_ from _Candide_; *Graham Nash*/arranged by *Angela Morley*: _Wind on the Water_ from _The Last Whale_; *Dimitri Toimkin*/arranged by *Joe Reisman*: _The Green Leaves of Summer_ from _The Alamo_; *Copland/Horace Everett/Erik Johns*/arranged by *Alexander Courage*: _The Promise of Living_ from _The Tender Land_; *Grofe*: _Sunrise_ from _Grand Canyon Suite_; *Paul Halley*/arranged by *Patrick Williams*: _Appalachian Morning_; *Samuel Ward/Katherine Lee Bates*/arranged by *Alexander Courage*: _America the Beautiful_ (John Williams/Boston "Pops" Orchestra/Tanglewoood Festival Chorus) Sony Classical
5. *Williams*: _Cello Concerto_; _Elegy for Cello and Orchestra_; _Three Pieces for Solo Cello_; _Heartwood_ (John Williams/Recording Arts Orchestra of Los Angeles w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) Sony Classical

I start with the best part: The _Star Wars Trilogy_ to which John Williams found the most fame and fortune, and as I watched the original _Star Wars Trilogy_ in theaters during my coming-of-age, I was as caught up in Williams' classically-inspired score as I was in the _Star Wars_ message and mythology. Next up, Williams pays tribute mostly to others who are in the genre of composing for Sci-Fi cinema; but continuing with the space-age theme, really does a fine job with a very lean and well-measured _Planets_ by _Holst_. Like Williams' Boston "Pops" predecessor, Arthur Feidler, Williams has recorded very little straight-up non-"pops" classical music (Feidler recorded a very fine Dvorak's _Symphony #9 "New World"_ and an interesting Walton's _Facade_ with Tony Randall as narrator); so I'm wondering why Williams didn't do more of it. Our next disc is from _The Green Album _; a fairly entertaining anthology/concept piece that takes from music that celebrates the beauty of America's diverse natural geography. The final disc that that featured music that Williams composed for Yo-Yo Ma is tonal and very listenable but not especially memorable. Having the (arguably) the world's greatest cellist in tow doesn't hurt matters.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Concertos for viola d'amore, RV 392-397 & 97
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

Continuing to make my way through this wholly remarkable set of Vivaldi concertos. Hopefully, no one still thinks or says this, but if someone does, this set presents a wonderful example of the depth of variety and imagination in Vivaldi, and thereby gives lie to the canard that he "wrote the same concerto 500 times."


----------



## Conrad2

Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass
Kronos Quartet 
Label: Nonesuch
Release Year: 1995


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Merl

Time for some Berg.


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Schumann - Violin Concerto*
_Renaud Capucon - Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Daniel Harding_


----------



## Guest

He's a tremendous pianist and the sound is spectacular--DSD64 download.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Piano Concerto
Schumann - Piano Concerto*
_Stephen Kovacevich - BBC SO - Sir Collins Davis_

Appropriate background music while I read one or two chapters of Robert Layton's "Grieg: Illustrated Lives Of The Great Composers". I did not know that Grieg, who I think of as the most Norwegian of composers, is partly of Scottish descent; and that Grieg started off as Greig, pronounced Gregg!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Fazioli said:


> Superb playing and sound.


The Cuarteto Latinoamericano is just the apt ensemble to perform these works. This composer rarely appears here, and it's good he's getting some attention. For me he's the most interesting Mexican composer along with Carlos Chávez.


----------



## 13hm13

Rare Recordings 1963-1974
Kubelik

Alexander Tcherepnin -- PC


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Cantata 208

Helmuth Rilling

Sibylla Rubens, Matthias Goerne, Eva Kirchner, Stuttgart Gachinger Kantorei, Stuttgart Bach Collegium, James Taylor


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Cello Sonata*
_Raphael Wallfisch (cello) - John York (piano)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Wranitzky, A: Concerto for Two Violas and Orchestra in C Major

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola), Teresa Schwamm (viola), Münchener Rundfunkorchester
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Knorf

*Mario Lavista*: String Quartet No. 4, "Sinfonías"
Cuarteto Latinoamericano

The earlier enthusiasm today for Revueltas's string quartets, which I too like very much, made me also think of the excellent string quartets by Mario Lavista, a wonderful (living) Mexican composer whose works deserve to be much more widely known. I think No. 4 might be my favorite of his six. Recommended!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Brigg Fair*

MacKerras seems to be one of David Hurwitz's favorite conductors, and I just noticed I have the Mackerras recording of Delius sitting under a pile of dust.

This is a lovely recording with nice Decca sound, but it is incredibly precise, and I don't think Delius benefits from incredible precision; it needs a looser feel. I remember that after I found the Beecham's recordings, I never played this CD again.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## SanAntone

*Gyrowetz*: _3 String Quartets_
Pleyel Quartett Köln









Very nice music from the Classical period.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Davide Penitente, K469

Trine Wilsberg Lund (soprano), Kristina Wahlin (soprano) & Lothar Odinius (tenor)

Immortal Bach Ensemble & Leipziger Kammerorchester, Morten Schuldt-Jensen


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Ravel: Piano Works

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Sonatine


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 8.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Marcello's Concerto in C Minor from here :








And various other Marcello works from here :


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Mendelssohn, Bruch: Double Piano Concertos

Guher & Suher Pekinel

Philharmonia orchestra/ Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Rise Stevens (Carmen), Jan Peerce (Don José), Licia Albanese (Micaëla), Robert Merrill (Escamillo), Paula Lenchner-Schmidt (Frasquita), Margaret Roggero (Mercédès), George Cehanovsky (Dancaïre), Alessio De Paolis (Le Remendado), Hugh Thompson (Moralès), Osie Hawkins (Zuniga)

RCA Victor Orchestra - Fritz Reiner


----------



## adriesba

*Orff - Catulli Carmina*

Richard Kness (tenor)
Judith Blegen (soprano)
Temple University Choirs, director Robert Page
The Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy










This isn't a bad recording, but it just didn't do it for me. I think it could have been a bit more energetic, and the tenor just seems emotionally uninvolved. Plus, the sound, which is rather poor for a 1967 recording, isn't particularly inviting.


----------



## Malx

Continuing the journey through de Vriend's Beethoven recordings.

*Beethoven, Symphonies 4 & 5 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## Guest002

Toru Takemitsu _From me flows what you call Time_ 
Andrew Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek _Symphony in F minor_ 
Gordon Wright, Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## adriesba

*Orff - Choral Works

Veni Creator Spiritus
Der gute Mensch
Concerto di voci
Nänie Und Dithyrambe
Vom Frühjahr, Öltank und vom Fliegen
Antigonae *excerpt
_*Die Sänger der Vorwelt

*_









This is a very interesting album filled with pieces I didn't even know existed till today. Some of them are pre-_Carmina Burana _and thus were apparently disowned by Orff. I don't understand why he would reject the early pieces though as they are quite interesting and do resemble the style of _Carmina Burana_. Eventually I want to give these a more thorough listen, hopefully with some texts. Strangely, this specific release seems to only be on YouTube - no CD, download, or any presence on other streaming services.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Antonín Dvořák - twelfth and final part for late morning and early afternoon. The composer lived for another eight years after the last of the compositions below but during that final period his priorities lay with opera.

Cello Concerto in B-minor op.104/B191 (1894-95):










String Quartet no.13 in G op.106/B192 (1895):










String Quartet no.14 in A-flat op.105/B193 (1895):










_Vodník_ [_The Water Goblin_] - tone poem for orchestra op.107/B195 (1896):










_Polednice_ [_The Noon Witch_] - tone poem for orchestra op.108/B196 (1896):
_Zlatý kolovrat_ [_The Golden Spinning Wheel_] - tone poem for orchestra op.109/B197 (1896):
_Holoubek_ [_The Wild Dove_] - tone poem for orchestra op.110/B198 (1896):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quintet & Septet

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035

Trevor Pinnock

Emmanuel Pahud, Jonathan Manson


----------



## Guest002

I adore Carl Nielsen's _Symphony No. 4_, 
but this one with Simon Rattle conducting the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra is definitely so-so, I'm afraid. I have better in my collection: this one will have to take a trip to the Overflow folder!


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 4
*RVW - Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis / Fantasia on Greensleeves
Holst - St. Paul's Suite
Warlock - Capriol Suite
Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge*
_English Symphony/String Orchestra (ESO) - William Boughton_


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## Dimace

As a ''serial'' collector I must admit that many times (I could say most) one rarity has absolute no artistic value. Especially with the ''other'' music this is golden rule. Small trash metal groups, unknown rock groups from middle England, death metal and punks from nowhere etc... we (the collectors) must pay more than 1000 Euros (minimum) to add one of their 500 LPs they pressed (very logical, because NO producer or studio wants to throw away his money for nothing) to our collection. Lately the prices went up even more and first time I have seen negotiations around 30.000 Euros for one piece of vinyl without any artistic value, only because the guys pressed (having paid from their pockets) 100 pieces of their work.

In classic music we don't have, most of the times, such issues. This means a good collectible has also a good or reasonable artistic value. You pay big, but you have also something to listen and to enjoy. *Paul-Badura's Skoda's, Beethovens Sonatas Pour Le Pianoforte Sur Instruments D'époque* is a great CD example how a Beethoven's circle could be an artistic treasure AND a great collectible. Today I present to you the* number 7* (are 9 overall CD's) of this great set. (with the Sonatas op. 49,53,54 & 57 Appassionata) Paul is one the greatest Beethoven's (and Mozart's & Haydn's) experts in the history of piano and I will not write further about him. It took me many years to complete the series, by refusing to pay up to 2000 Euro for a VG condition set to buy it complete.


----------



## Guest002

John Foulds' _Cello Sonata_ 
Paul Watkins (cello), Hugh Watkins (piano)


----------



## millionrainbows

Leon Kirchner: Sonata concertante for violin and piano (1952) (remastered)




​










​


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Baxi

adriesba said:


> *Orff - Choral Works
> 
> Veni Creator Spiritus
> Der gute Mensch
> Concerto di voci
> Nänie Und Dithyrambe
> Vom Frühjahr, Öltank und vom Fliegen
> Antigonae *excerpt
> _*Die Sänger der Vorwelt
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting album filled with pieces I didn't even know existed till today. Some of them are pre-_Carmina Burana _and thus were apparently disowned by Orff. I don't understand why he would reject the early pieces though as they are quite interesting and do resemble the style of _Carmina Burana_. Eventually I want to give these a more thorough listen, hopefully with some texts. Strangely, this specific release seems to only be on YouTube - no CD, download, or any presence on other streaming services.


Thank you for sharing this record with us. I thought I knew Orff reasonably well, but I've never heard of these works, great.

Thanks!


----------



## Baxi

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)
*Concerto for Orchestra*

George Enescu (1881-1955)
*Romanian Rhapsody Op.11 No.1+2
*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
1990


----------



## Guest002

John Tavener's _The Lament of the Mother of God_
David Hill, Winchester Cathedral Choir


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable tunes_

*Tchaikovsky - Overture in F (Lazarov/ABC Classics)
Liadov - From Days of Old (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Mussorgsky/Howarth - Pictures at an Exhibition (Philip Jones Brass/Argo)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Vaughan Williams : Thomas Tallis Fantasia


----------



## SanAntone

*Alexandra du Bois - String Quartet: Oculus pro oculo totum orbem terrae caecat*






*Alexandra du Bois* is a composer writing some new music which I find very interesting. This is her string quartet #1, she's written five so far, but this is the only one on YouTube, I am aware of. It contains some tonal elements but is essentially a study of small gestures and evolving texture.



> Alexandra du Bois (Ph.D. Stony Brook University; M.M. The Juilliard School; B.M. Indiana University Jacobs School of Music) is a Manhattan and Vermont based composer and violinist whose musical imagery has continually attracted commissions created to honor or mourn world events both historical and contemporary. Her music has been performed in concert halls across five continents-her travels connecting her tangibly to the countries that inform and inspire her work.
> 
> Kronos Quartet founder and first violinist, David Harrington, described the music of du Bois in 2003 as having "found a voice when many people were speechless" who writes music that "attempts to be a conscience in a time of oblivion. She dared to counter abuses of moral authority with an internal, personal sound using the string quartet as a witness, a reminder, that music and creativity are part of a continuing web of responsibility." (Strings Magazine).
> 
> Her commissioned works range from orchestral (symphonic, chamber, and string orchestras) to collaborative (photojournalists, choreographers, playwrights, visual artists, video artists, and filmmakers) to chamber music (solo, duo, trio, quartet, and quintet without conductor) to voice (a cappella choir, double and triple choir, voice and piano, and chamber vocal ensemble).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150181


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet in A, K 581
Horn Quintet in E flat, K 407
Oboe Quartet in F, K 370

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble

1980, reissued 1989


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Naxos continues its conquest of Cambridge's college choirs and finds that from Clare College on excellent form. I suspect this will be one of those Naxos recordings that sells by the ten thousand... - Gramophone Magazine More…
Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi, Bax & Ireland: Choral Music

Daniel Cook (organ), Sebastian Braw-Smith (treble), Julian Stocker (tenor), Julian Empett (bass), Jeremy Suppey (treble), Simon Ponsford (countertenor), Daniel Livermore (treble), Jonathan Brown (bass)

Westminster Abbey Choir, James O'Donnell


----------



## Guest002

A second shot at the Nielsen 4th Symphony, this time with Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 150181
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Clarinet Quintet in A, K 581
> Horn Quintet in E flat, K 407
> Oboe Quartet in F, K 370
> 
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble
> 
> 1980, reissued 1989


Anthony Pay is an fine clarinet player


----------



## millionrainbows

Carl Orff: Orff-Schulwerk Volume 1 / Musica Poetica

These pedagogical pieces reveal Orff to be a proto-minimalist.

"Music for Children"

Improvisations to encourage further improvisation.
_
"The more fundamental and simplified the musical expression, the more direct and powerful the effect."_ - Carl Orff

The effect? He's talking about YOU.


----------



## Bourdon

*SVSO IN ITALY BELLA*

CD 3


----------



## Guest002

In search for a _superb_ battle of the timpani in Nielsen's fourth symphony, and finding Rattle feeble and Oramo good, but not spine-tingling, I searched David Hurwitz and ended up in consequence buying Alexander Gibson's version with the Scottish National Orchestra, courtesy of Presto (Hurwitz said it might not be readily available these days, hence the link to where it is _readily_ available!)

Verdict: The first movement is very in-your-face sonically (which is good!). Unfortunately, the final movement isn't so much, it seems to me. With the disposition of the timpani, I find it less sonically remarkable than the Oramo. I can see why Hurtwitz liked it, but I'll probably stick with Oramo (and my Järvi).

I think Nielsen's 4th might be my very favourite symphony of all, though. Well, until I start thinking of RVW or Sibelius…


----------



## eljr

Paul Mealor: A Tender Light

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

Release Date: 14th Nov 2011
Catalogue No: 2781149
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube - Chants D'Auvergne

Arleen Auger

English Chamber Orchestra - Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Havergal Brian* - Symphony #2
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Brabbins. Dutton Epoch.

This performance is, IMO, much better than the Marco Polo issue of yore. It's also better recorded. We are fortunate that all Havergal Brian's symphonies are available, from various labels.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vincent Persichetti: The Complete Piano Sonatas. Geoffrey Burleson, pianist (New World Records 2-CD).

I've had this set since it came out in 2008. Now, it's Sonata No. 1, Op. 3 (1939). All of these sound as fresh as when I first heard them. Advanced harmonic thinking, and very American sounding. It's like the darker, more experimental parts of Samuel Barber's Sonata Op. 26, only sustained for a whole sonata. There are 12 sonatas in all, filling 2 CDs. The recording is excellent, the way I like it: not overly echoey or ambient, no hall sound, just direct piano sound. For me, this takes me away from classical trappings of concerts and halls into a pure sound-world of musical imagination.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

sonatas No.21-22-23-24 & 25


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Release Date: 1st Sep 2017
Catalogue No: 88985408502
Label: Sony
Length: 65 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

Presto Recording of the Week
15th December 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Canteloube - Chants D'Auvergne
> 
> Arleen Auger
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra - Yan Pascal Tortelier


An excellent disc - added to the play soon pile.


----------



## Malx

An afternoon with Mahler, the first for a while.

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.*

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Vienna PO, Bruno Walter*

Finally gave Sinopoli's ninth a spin - not a instant hit, he seems to have disassembled the work into its component parts then tried to put it together but perhaps ended up with a few bits spare. I had read that he was adhering the Mahler's notations more closely than most but to my ear it just ended up sounding disjointed and episodic - no great flow to it, and it was at times slow.
That encouaged me to return to familiar ground, Bruno Walter - mono it might be but this was a performance and to be fair an event, maybe not as perfect as some but it certainly renewed my love of Mahler on this particular afternoon.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Alban Berg - String Quartet Op. 3 *

Resuming my dive into Berg's deep cuts. This is one is definitely a keeper. As usual with Berg the unabashed Romanticism pervades this piece and is very expressive, and there's a lot of very warm, tender parts in here that go along with the symmetry, counterpoint and tension. He really achieves a great balance and clarity between all the 4th voices, even when they're momentarily in a subordinate role.

*Four Pieces for Clarinet in Piano*

These short 4 movements have the compactness of Webern but not the cold austere minimalism of his style, still being very Romantic and lyrical in character. While that was what the composer saw fit in his vision for the piece, I found myself wanting a bit more thinking the movements were too short, and had so many great ideas that were curtailed by the durations he set. I personally thought this would have been better suited as longer movements, obviously Berg didn't think so and that's what matters. Still very enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> sonatas No.21-22-23-24 & 25


What a great "Appasionata",I enjoyed it inmensely.....:angel:


----------



## Knorf

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> In search for a _superb_ battle of the timpani in Nielsen's fourth symphony, and finding Rattle feeble and Oramo good, but not spine-tingling...


If you're interested (probably not), Merl and I did an overview of a number of leading Nielsen 4 recordings. YMMV in terms of whether our experience and taste will match yours, but we both comment on the timpani duel, so you can focus your search. However, as I explain, I think it's a mistake to focus overly much on the timpani... Anyway, here 'tis:
Merl and Knorf with more stuff & nonsense: Nielsen's Symphony No. 4

In other news:

*Sergei Prokofiev*: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Pacifica Quartet

This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Symphony No. 12*


----------



## Guest002

Olivier Messiaen's _Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jésus_
Yvonne Loriod, piano


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev

Continuing to evaluate this cycle.

ETA: I think this one is the most impressive so far! I'm really enjoying this. (I previously auditioned Nos. 4, 7, & 8.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander Scriabin (or Aleksandr Skryabin, if you prefer...) - various works part one tonight.

I appreciate that there are more celebrated recordings than most of my Scriabin purchases but as I don't go for multiple recordings of anything apart from a few symphonic cycles I am happy enough to let what I do have carrying on being my portal to this cloud-dweller's perfumed proto-psychedelic world.

_Ten Mazurkas_ for piano op.3 (1888-90):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892):










_Étude_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.2 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.2 (1889):
_Douze études_ for piano op.8 (1894):










_Prélude_ in B for piano op.2 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.2 (1889):
_Prélude_ in C-sharp minor for piano left-hand op.9 no.1 from _Prelude and Nocturne for the Left Hand_ op.9 (1894):
_Vingt-quatre préludes_ for piano op.11 (1888-96):
_Six préludes_ for piano op.13 (1895):
_Cinq préludes_ for piano op.16 (1894-95):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## eljr

Hail! Queen of Heaven

Music in honour of the Virgin Mary

The Cambridge Singers, John Rutter

Release Date: 24th Oct 2002
Catalogue No: CSCD508
Label: Collegium
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* 9 
BPO, Barbirolli.
Recorded 10, 11, 14 & 18 January 1964, Jesus-Christuskirche Berlin. EMI Japanese remaster.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Guest

A new take on "The 3 B's"? He's an excellent pianist and the sound is very good, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## eljr

Talbot, J: The Path of Miracles

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

Release Date: 8th May 2006
Catalogue No: SIGCD078
Label: Signum
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 Op. 95*
The Griller Quartet
Rec. 1948

*CD #12 FROM:*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: Rosamunde [Exc.] Rec 07/07/1940
Franck: Psyche Rec. 05/15/1941
*
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Eduard van Beinum, cond.

*CD #16 FROM:








*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dvorak "Dumky" trio


----------



## Dimace

millionrainbows said:


> Carl Orff: Orff-Schulwerk Volume 1 / Musica Poetica
> 
> These pedagogical pieces reveal Orff to be a proto-minimalist.
> 
> "Music for Children"
> 
> Improvisations to encourage further improvisation.
> _
> "The more fundamental and simplified the musical expression, the more direct and powerful the effect."_ - Carl Orff
> 
> The effect? He's talking about YOU.


I want to correct a big historical error. These works aren't (only) Orff's but MAINLY, I could say, belong to* Gunild Keetman,* of the Güntherschule in München. Orff was unable to teach anybody and period...


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150183
> 
> 
> In search for a _superb_ battle of the timpani in Nielsen's fourth symphony, and finding Rattle feeble and Oramo good, but not spine-tingling, I searched David Hurwitz and ended up in consequence buying Alexander Gibson's version with the Scottish National Orchestra, courtesy of Presto (Hurwitz said it might not be readily available these days, hence the link to where it is _readily_ available!)
> 
> Verdict: The first movement is very in-your-face sonically (which is good!). Unfortunately, the final movement isn't so much, it seems to me. With the disposition of the timpani, I find it less sonically remarkable than the Oramo. I can see why Hurtwitz liked it, but I'll probably stick with Oramo (and my Järvi).
> 
> I think Nielsen's 4th might be my very favourite symphony of all, though. Well, until I start thinking of RVW or Sibelius…


I think there's a Martinon/Chicago symphony 4th. Recommended if I remember correctly.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - Keyboard Concerto #1 - Gould/Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bach - Keyboard Concerto #2 - Gould/Golschmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bach - Keyboard Concerto #3 - Gould/Golschmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


Prokofiev - String Quartet #2 - Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rmathuln

*CD #4 FROM:








*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150198


*Claude Debussy*

*Jean-Philippe Rameau*

Víkingur Ólafsson, piano

2020


----------



## Guest

Brilliant playing and excellent sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dimace said:


> I want to correct a big historical error. These works aren't (only) Orff's but MAINLY, I could say, belong to* Gunild Keetman,* of the Güntherschule in München. Orff was unable to teach anybody and period...


Regarding the above comment, please refer to post #12 on https://www.talkclassical.com/58775-what-carl-orff-up.html?highlight=Orff
(with all respect to the poster)

On this disc, tracks 1-9, 19-21, and 37 (13 tracks out of a total of 42 tracks) are by Gunild Keetman. 
*The majority of this CD *is by Carl Orff. (42 tracks minus 13 = 29 tracks)

Gunild Keetman was his colleague, and she helped him in developing the teaching series, released in 5 booklets in 1930-35.

Orff created his own instruments for this, all sizes of xylophones, glocks, drums, etc, and in this sense was one of the first "world musicians." These instruments are still with us today in kindergartens, therapy centers, etc.

So whatever else you wish to say about Carl Orff, there is no doubt that he was an excellent teacher with a sincere desire to teach children to love music.

Now, it's on to Volume Two: Musik für Kinder. (Celestial Harmonies) (a new age/world label)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker* (complete ballet)
_LSO - Dorati_


----------



## Guest

For me, it's hard to beat Richter and Horowitz for their white-hot intensity in "Pictures," but this is a superb performance captured in wonderful sound. He plays the other works very well, too.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7
Hungarian String Quartet

This is a richly expressive, and warmly played account of this quartet, but if I'm honest Emerson is still my favorite.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Frédéric Chopin - the complete nocturnes

Claire Huangci - piano


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No.9
Wiener Philharmoniker|Claudio Abbado


----------



## adriesba

millionrainbows said:


> Regarding the above comment, please refer to post #12 on https://www.talkclassical.com/58775-what-carl-orff-up.html?highlight=Orff
> (with all respect to the poster)
> 
> On this disc, tracks 1-9, 19-21, and 37 (13 tracks out of a total of 42 tracks) are by Gunild Keetman.
> *The majority of this CD *isby Carl Orff. (42 tracks minus 13 = 29 tracks)
> 
> Gunild Keetman was his colleague, and she helped him in developing the teaching series, released in 5 booklets in 1930-35.
> 
> Orff created his own instruments for this, all sizes of xylophones, glocks, drums, etc, and in this sense was one of the first "world musicians." These instruments are still with us today in kindergartens, therapy centers, etc.
> 
> So whatever else you wish to say about Carl Orff, there is no doubt that he was an excellent teacher with a sincere desire to teach children to love music.
> 
> Now, it's on to Volume Two: Musik für Kinder. (Celestial Harmonies) (a new age/world label)


I love the Schulwerk pieces! I should listen to them some more. There are quite a few of them. Have all of them been recorded?


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## calvinpv

Continuing my adventures with Michel van der Aa:

*The Book of Sand*, a digital interactive song cycle (2015)

You hear about the occasional pop artist making a foray into classical music with a concert piece or two, but with this van der Aa piece, we have the opposite, something I've never heard of before, at least to this extent. Pretty interesting blend of pop and classical. But the most interesting part is that there are three music videos playing simultaneously that you can toggle back and forth, allowing you to build your own perspective of the narrative.

Can watch it here (about 12 minutes long, with optional subtitles):

http://thebookofsand.net/

Program note:



> With The Book of Sand composer Michel van der Aa has invented a completely new genre: the digital, interactive song cycle. Created in partnership with the Holland Festival, Sydney Festival, Google Cultural Institute, BBC The Space and other partners, and created exclusively in digital format, The Book of Sand was launched on 31st May as a website and smartphone app.
> 
> Inspired by the allusions to infinity and the use of mazes and mirrors in the fantastical stories of Jorge Luis Borges, Van der Aa puts you in a space where all places in the world exist simultaneously. A young woman (played by the Australian singer-songwriter Kate Miller-Heidke) collects up sand which is being moved between the film layers by a mysterious machine. Three parallel film layers reveal alternative points of view and introduce new elements to the story, which allows you to choose a new route through the narrative at any point.
> 
> The Book of Sand takes its title from a short story by Jorge Luis Borges, and is based on this and four other Borges stories, The Zahir, The Aleph, The Library of Babel, and The House of Asterion. In Borges' story, the Book of Sand is a book with infinite pages, with no beginning and no end, that becomes an obsession and gradually consumes its owner. The other stories all deal in similar Borgesian visions of the infinite - a point that contains all other points in the universe, an object that holds the attention so much that it becomes all of reality itself, a library of all possible books, the Minotaur in an infinite labyrinth.
> 
> Mirrors and self-replication are common themes in Van der Aa's work, from his first opera One to the cello concerto Up-close, so the stories of Borges are an ideal match. Borges is often described as having foretold the Internet, and Van der Aa uses online technology to explore his ideas in ways the writer could not have foreseen, incorporating three audiovisual layers of film and music, which the user can jump between as they wish. Each layer is based around the same vocal line, but the accompaniment and the film are different for each, meaning that users can create their own paths.
> 
> The first layer is intimate and abstract; the second builds on Van der Aa's previous forays into pop-electronica in Sunken Garden and Hysteresis; and the third features 12-voice a-cappella choir. Each layer of film shows a different perspective on the story, introducing different alter egos of the central female protagonist.


----------



## Andante Largo

Karol Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 21


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 / String Symphonies Nos. 5, 6 & 10
Thomas Fey (Conductor),


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_


----------



## 13hm13

Roussel: The Complete Symphonies and Other Orchestral Works
Naxos / Stephane Deneve (Conductor),


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concertos- Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: _Elijah_, Op. 70
Rosemary Joshua, Jonty Ward, Sarah Connolly, Robert Murray, Simon Keenlyside
Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir, Gabrieli Young Singers' Scheme, Gabrieli Consort & Players 
Paul McCreesh

New arrival.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jeanne Artemis Strieder - obscured light *






performed by XelmYa: Sylvia Hinz (bass recorder), Alexa Renger (violin), Ulrike Ruf (violoncello)
obscured light by Jeanne Artemis Strieder (2014)
https://www.sylviahinz.com/projects/x...
https://jeannestrieder.com/

this work was selected in the Fall 2020 #FollowMyScore call for works

__________________________________________________ _______________

Another new work that I find very evocative.



> Jeanne Artemis Strieder
> 
> The purpose of her work is to create solace and compassion for the invisible suffering of the many and the few. The results are individual aural bodies that seek connection with those who experience darkness.
> The origins for her musical mind were found by her at an early age in the european modernism, the achievements of cultures outside of europe and the innovative forms of the underground music scenes.
> Her music is performed around the world, in e.g. Argentina, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Iran, Italy, Mexico, Sweden, United Kingdom and USA.


----------



## chu42

Have you listened to Sciarrino's Violin Caprices? I find the second one in particular to be beautiful.






The usage of harmonics and reverberation blows my mind. I didn't know that a violin could be capable of making these sounds.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton
Recorded: 5-6 February 2011
Recording Venue: Cadogan Hall, London, England


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 08 Op. 59 #2*
Beethoven Quartet
Rec. 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Larmore, Ziesak, Behrens, Weikl, Schwarz, Joshua, Schäfer
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks|Donald Runnicles


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Scheherazade & Russian Easter Festival Overture

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Gothos

Early morning music.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Listening to the Emersons play Berg's Lyric Suite for String Quartet. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Andante Largo

Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński's String Quintets.


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat- Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2017
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2017
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Solo Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Solo Vocal


----------



## millionrainbows

adriesba said:


> I love the Schulwerk pieces! I should listen to them some more. There are quite a few of them. Have all of them been recorded?


I'm not sure about that. There is plenty of music here on the 3 CDs of this series on Celestial Harmonies, and now I'm listening to Volume Three/Piano Music.


----------



## adriesba

millionrainbows said:


> I'm not sure about that. There is plenty of music here on the 3 CDs of this series on Celestial Harmonies, and now I'm listening to Volume Three/Piano Music.


I'm thinking maybe not. The RCA set has 6 discs, but to my understanding that set doesn't have everything. Whatever the case, there is a lot to enjoy. By the way, how did you find out which pieces are by Orff or Keetman? The Schott publishing website has low-res, watermarked previews of the five volumes, but there is nothing in them that distinguishes who composed the pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## adriesba

*Orff and Keetman: Musica Poetica

*









I too decided to listen to some _Schulwerk_ bits. Just finished the first hour's worth from this set. Such fun little pieces!


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 6 - Netherlands, SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

Not my favourite Beethoven symphony but I rather enjoyed this recording - it is swift but never really sounds rushed. There is a clarity to the woodwind but it is a balanced clarity, not pushed in your face. Good recording quality which so far has been a major plus for this set.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 4 *


----------



## Chilham

Telemann: Trumpet Concerto

Alison Balsom










Telemann: Tafelmusik

Walter van Hauwe

Florilegium


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Poème symphonique_ for orchestra WoO (1896):










Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op.20 (1896):










_Cinq préludes_ for piano op.15 (1895-96):
_Sept préludes_ for piano op.17 (1895-96):










_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.22 (1897):










Piano Sonata no.2 in G-sharp minor op.19 (1897):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1898):


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian", A Midsummer Night's Dream [Charles Mackerras]


----------



## Guest002

I've never really got into Shostakovich's string quartets. A general aversion to string quartets probably explains it, even though I love much else of what he wrote.

Anyway, this is his String Quartet No. 2 played by the Rubio Quartet.


----------



## Malx

A Bartok hit this morning.

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin - Chicago SO & Chorus, Boulez.*

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No 1 - Vilde Frang, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck.*

*Bartok, String Quartet No 3 - Tokyo String Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Franz Liszt: Schwanengesang & Quatre Valses oubliees

Can Çakmur (piano)


----------



## Malx

Whilst in a Bartokian mood I dug out a disc of his piano music I enjoy.

*Bartok, Piano Sonata, Two Elegies, Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, Four Dirges, Rhapsody Op 1 - Barbara Nissman.*


----------



## Guest002

Jiří Ropek _Variations on 'Victimae Paschali Laudes'_
Iain Quinn on the Norwich Cathedral organ.


----------



## Guest002

Cipriano de Rore _Missa Doulce mémoire_ 
Stephen Rice, The Brabant Ensemble


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9*
_Royal Liverpool PO - Vasily Petrenko_

I am actually enjoying some 20th century music!?!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Alan Rawsthorne* - Film Music.
BBC Philharmonic, Rumon Gamba. Chandos

IMO Rawsthorne is a vey underestimated composer and his film music is probably considered too lightly.

Only the Main Titles music and Nocturne from 'The Cruel Sea', but what a marvellous 5 minutes of music it is.

A big thank you must go to Lyrita, Chandos, Naxos and Dutton Epoch - without these labels they'd be no Rawsthorne to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Guest002

Egon Wellesz's _Symphony No. 4_
Gottfried Rabl, Radio Symphonieorchester Wien


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5*
_Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert

Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.
Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Swedish Dances, Op. 63


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150211


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. I
Nos. 23, 24, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 46, 50, 52

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2005


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 & 9*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_

Overdosing a little on Shostakovich's 5th and 9th symphonies!


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


A great rendition of two magnificent violin concertos. Kyung Wha Chung is a great violinist!


----------



## Bourdon

*Robin Hood*


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 & 9*
> _Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_
> 
> Overdosing a little on Shostakovich's 5th and 9th symphonies!


I've been trying to decide about a new recording of Shostakovich 5, and I do like the combination here. Is it good? I've seen Nelsons 3 times, very, very unimpressive in both Leipzig and Berlin.


----------



## mparta

I think I remember asking about Simpson in a thread on British music because he showed up in so few posters' lists of some kind of favorite, composer, symphonist, something?

So I had almost all the symphony recordings on Hyperion (and the Horenstein 3 on whatever label that is-- but the disc has a physical flaw and I don't think I can get around it) and I don't recall ever listening. Thus the admission of packrattery.

Venturing out to hear what's been sitting on the shelf for years, and I think this is pretty good music, certainly worth another spin. Whether it all sits well as a set (there are 11 symphonies, I think) and whether I might do well to venture into a little variety with his chamber music, for instance... more listening, so little time.


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy*
_Debussy Recital:_
_L'Isle Joyeuse, L. 106
Preludes, Book 1, L. 117 - Nos. 8, 10, 11, 12
La Plus Que Lente, L. 121
Pour Le Piano, L. 95
Etudes, L. 136 - No. 11
Suite Bergamasque, L. 75 - Nos. 3, 4_
[Rec. 1961]







_Piano:_ Samson Francois


----------



## Vasks

Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time (MHS reissue of an Erato LP)


----------



## starthrower

Sinfonietta / Taras Bulba

Time to revisit the operas as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band
Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> I've been trying to decide about a new recording of Shostakovich 5, and I do like the combination here. Is it good? I've seen Nelsons 3 times, very, very unimpressive in both Leipzig and Berlin.


I think it is very good, and it has been well reviewed by for example Gramophone magazine, but I am hardly a Shostakovich aficionado. I am also a little biased, since the Boston Symphony is one of my two "local bands".


----------



## haziz

*Bizet - Carmen*
_Berganza - Domingo - Cotrubas - Milnes - Ambrosian Singers - LSO - Abbado_

I almost never listen to opera, so it maybe time to explore what I am missing. I have always liked the Carmen "suites", so I thought this would be a good way to start. I think I have a set of CDs of the opera buried somewhere in my collection, but I am streaming this instead.


----------



## Malx

An audio triptych (if that makes sense) of Schumann works this afternoon.

*Schumann, Fantasy Op 17 - Evgeny Kissin.*

*Schumann, Piano Trio No 2 Op 80 - The Florestan Trio.*

*Schumann, Symphony No 3 Op 97 - WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Heinz Holliger.*


----------



## Guest002

I love me some clarinets!
Franz Krommer's _Concerto for two clarinets Op. 35_ 
Kálmán Berkes, Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - Cello Suites 1 and 2 - Rostropovich (live, 1955)

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 - Gould

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring - Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Ariasexta

Arrigoni: Vespri Per La Festa Di Ognissanti (Vespers for the Feast of All Saints') 

Collegium vocale et instrumentale. Direction: Giovanni Acciai.
Label: Antes Concerto

Giovanni Giacomo Arrigoni (1597-1675). Am interesting italian composer who was employed in the imperial court of Ferdinand II as the Organist of His Cesarean Majesty from 1633 untill 1637. He competed with Francesco Cavalli for the post of the second organist at St Markn Venice in 1640 but lost to the latter. His surviving works are not many but significantly high quality, represent the southern european early baroque style under clear influence of Monteverdi. This collection of motets and hymns is taken from his surviving publications to form a vesper service, worthy of listening for the individual innovative style of his time and also as an evaluation of Monteverdi`s immediate influences.


----------



## Guest002

I don't normally do 'star turns' CDs, but this is all the work of Nocola Porporo.
And the voice is perhaps not to everyone's tastes: male alto, except this one is _very_ good: Franco Fagioli.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Van Cliburn - RCA Symphony - Kondrashin_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150218


*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
Nouvelles Suites

*Claude Debussy*
Hommage à Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2001


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Alborado del gracioso & Le Tombeau de Couperin* - Cleveland Orchestra, New York Philharmonic*, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Flute Partita

Ashley Solomon & Terence Charlston










Concerto for Four Harpsichords

Musica Amphion, Pieter-Jan Belder, Siebe Henstra, Menno Van Delft & Vincent van Laar


----------



## Helgi

Mendelssohn Octet w/Janáček and Smetana quartets.

From this:


----------



## ELbowe

*John Eccles's "Semele" 
Academy of Ancient Music, Cambridge Handel Opera Company, Cambridge Early Music and Julian Perkins libretto by William Congreve. Anna Dennis (Soprano) AAM Recordings UK 2020(?)
Today's Guardian gave this 5 stars….Listening on Spotify right now … Handelian, includes a prominent "thunder sheet".. very nice! *


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Violin Concerto*
_Kyung Wha Chung (violin) - London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn_


----------



## Guest

This wonderful 4-SACD set arrived yesterday. It's full of unfamiliar works, many of which push the limits of playability, but Gunther seemingly easily deals with every hurdle thrown at him. Superb sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Le Marteau sans maître_, _Dérive 1_, _Dérive 2_ (2002 version)
Hilary Summers
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

This gloriously scintillating, fascinating music never fails to move and intrigue me. It's always a pleasure to return to Boulez!

This recording of _Le Marteau sans maître_ is much slower and softer-edged than any of Boulez's previous, but nonetheless I think it might be my favorite. I need to pick up the recording conducted by Pascal Gallois, which I've heard great things about.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joachim Raff

Beautifully shaped, elegant and sensual. Recommended listening


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: _Le Marteau sans maître_, _Dérive 1_, _Dérive 2_ (2002 version)
> Hilary Summers
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> This gloriously scintillating, fascinating music never fails to move and intrigue me. It's always a pleasure to return to Boulez!
> 
> This recording of _Le Marteau sans maître_ is much slower and softer-edged than any of Boulez's previous, but nonetheless I think it might be my favorite. I need to pick up the recording conducted by Pascal Gallois, which I've heard great things about.


I should waste no time and pick up that Pascal Gallois recording! I was lucky to find it in a sale a few years ago.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Liszt: Les Preludes*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Constantin Silvestri, Cond.
Rec. 1957


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _"Concerti per mandolini e concerti con molti instrumenti"_, RV 532, 558, 576, 564, 319, 425, & 555
Various soloists
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

Wonderful!


----------



## Guest002

Jean Sibelius's _Song of the Earth_
Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dominante Choir
Wonderful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Rêverie_ - prelude for orchestra op.24 (1898):
Symphony no.1 in E for mezzo-soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Aleksandr Skryabin] (1898-1900):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor op.29 (1902):










_Nine Mazurkas_ for piano op.25 (1899):
_Two Mazurkas_ for piano op.40 (1903):










_Deux préludes_ for piano op.27 (1901):
_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.31 (1903):
_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.33 (1903):
_Trois préludes_ for piano op.35 (1903):
_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.37 (1903):
_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.39 (1903):










Piano Sonata no.4 in F-sharp op.30 (1903):


----------



## haziz

*Raff - Symphony No. 3* "In the Forest"
_Bamberg Symphoniker - Stadlmair_


----------



## vincula

The maestro at work, live in Munich on the 2nd October 1950. A different take on Mahler's no.1 than the "classic" NYPO and Columbia ones. Warm and heartfelt Schubert too.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

I've loved this recording for a _long_ time!
Giacomo Perti's _Messa à otto voci_
Sergio Vartolo, Capella Musicale si San Petronio, New College Choir, Oxford


----------



## Barbebleu

Victoria de Los Angeles - Songs of the Auvergne. Wow. Just wow. The voice of an angel right enough and she sings these songs gloriously.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Organ

Orgue Karl Wilhelm de L'Eglise Saint Bonaventure de Rosemont de Montréal


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Benjamin Britten* - Burning Fiery Furnace. London.

A favourite work that I return to often. Britten was a genius - I don't know how he gets those sounds from the instruments available (I'm not thinking about the oriental pastiche, for which I forgive him!).


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with some of my favorite symphonies for winter:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #1 "Winter Dreams"_: _Polonaise_ and _Waltz_ from _Eugene Onigen_; _March Slav_ (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
2-3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphonies #4, 5, 6 "Pathetique_ (Herbert von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Symphony #2_; _Isle of the Dead_ (Lorin Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_ (Mstislav Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra, Washington DC) DG records

6. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
7. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
8. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies #4 & 6_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
9. *Sibelius*: _Symphonies #5 & 7_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records
10. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) DG records

11. *Schubert*: _Winter's Journey_ with lyrics by *Wilhelm Muller* (Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone/Murray Perahia, piano) Sony Classical

Here I have some of my favorite winter time composers to go with the New England winter weather; and I start withe the best part: Tchaikovsky's _Winter Dreams_, followed by the three later symphonies, 4, 5 and 6; all played to perfection by Herbert Von Karajan and his wonderful Berliners. And it's ironic to me that while Karajan was most well knowing his way around the Austro-German repertoire, that his Tchaikovsky stands out more to me than Beethoven or Brahms cycles. Next up, Lorin Maazel takes to reigns in Berlin for Rachmaninoff's _Symphony #2_, so much in the sad, brooding, soulful, and very Russian style of Tchaikovsky, that I consider it as almost an honorary Tchaikovsky symphony. Here Rachmaninoff seems to be working off Tchaikovsky's template and he's just as melodic, seemingly picking catchy melodies from the cold Russian air sometime before he moved to the sunny shores of southern California. This is followed by an old favorite of mine: Rachmaninoff's _Isle of the Dead_, a vivid and dreary portrait of the underworld and according to Greek mythology. We end the first set with _Symphony #5_ by Shostakovich with the composer's friend, Mstislav Rostropovich leading the National Symphony Orchestra, and though Shostakovich was influenced by Stravinsky and Prokofiev, I always saw Shostakovich as belonging more to Shostakovich, if not musically, more in spirit, as with Shostakovich (and unlike Stravinsky or Prokofiev) I always hear an undercurrent of Tchaikovsky's melancholy mood of tears and vodka.

Our next set, focuses on Sibelius, whose music has so often been associated with the icy north and the land of the midnight sun. Leonard Bernstein's incomplete cycle (_1,2, 5_ & _7_) that he made with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra during the 1980s for DG, is about the most intense, electrifying, Sibelius cycle out there. Maybe not to everyone's taste, but like no other; and Bernstein REALLY slows the pace as he savors every morsel of Sibelius' cold, clean musical vision. We fill in the Sibelius gaps with Karajan's dark and passionate recordings of Sibelius' _Symphonies #4_ & _6_, and take a pass on _#3_, also a fine symphony and no reflection on the _3rd_, of course. We end the second set with Bernstein's DG recording of Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_. As a comparison, while the above Karajan recording is very fine and on-point, Bernstein's infamous take on Tchaikovsky _#6_ is unique. As with the Sibelius cycle, Bernstein slows things down, savors the goodness, the melancholy, the sadness and woe, and intensifies it.

As a bonus, we end on the same theme where we started, going from Tchaikovsky's _Winter Dreams_ to Schubert's _Winter Journey_ and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's rich baritone pours like honey in a song cycle that is as much about the winter of the year as it the winter of the life; hence the mid-life crisis; confirming Sigmund Freud's maxim: "Everywhere I go, the poets have been there before me."


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Goldberg Variations* Glenn Gould on CBS









Remastered version of the 1955 recording. The first recording of the Goldbergs I heard (on LP), and it certainly astounded me when I first heard it.


----------



## vincula

Barbebleu said:


> Victoria de Los Angeles - Songs of the Auvergne. Wow. Just wow. The voice of an angel right enough and she sings these songs gloriously.


Got this album on vinyl. A real gem. So humble and what a great musician she was!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Piano Concerto, _Danses concertantes_
Misha Dichter
Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble, Robert Craft

Listening to a lot of Baroque music then always makes me want to listen to Stravinsky. Dunno why.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 7*
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Jochum_

I have never understood or liked Bruckner's music. Trying again! I find the symphonies turgid, uninspiring and long-winded.


----------



## Rambler

*Organ Works of J.S. Bach Volume 4* Gillian Weir on Priory
















A 2 disc set of organ works played by Gillian Weir on the organ at Thomaskirche Leipzig (Bach's church).

The instrument is modern - the organ Bach played did not survive - and he would not have been too upset as he didn't like it!


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 7*
> _Staatskapelle Dresden - Jochum_
> 
> I have never understood or liked Bruckner's music. Trying again! I find the symphonies turgid, uninspiring and long-winded.


I did for a long time too. I started with the last movement of Symphony No. 9. (IE, the Adagio, movement 3).
Small, compact and astounding. 
I reckon if you get that under your belt, a lot falls into place.


----------



## Guest002

Hans Zimmer, _True Romance_

Yeah, I know it's not 'proper' classical music, but the randomiser begs to differ... 

And anyway, it's got _marimbas!!_
(I love marimbas)


----------



## Guest

Some very intense works for violin, cello, and piano.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I did for a long time too. I started with the last movement of Symphony No. 9. (IE, the Adagio, movement 3).
> Small, compact and astounding.
> I reckon if you get that under your belt, a lot falls into place.


I did take your advice and gave the Adagio from Bruckner's Symphony No. 9 a spin, still from Jochum's set. So far I still find the music long-winded and uninspiring. A genuine thanks for the advice anyway. I am afraid I am still not enough of a masochist; maybe another day. Back to my beloved Tchaikovsky:
*
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto*
_Kyung Wha Chung - Montreal SO - Dutoit _


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin BWV 1001-1006

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## haziz

*Granados - Spanish Dances*
_Alicia de Larrocha_ (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Chopin - Mazurkas*
_Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli_

Continuing with piano works inspired by nationalist folk dances!


----------



## pmsummer

THE CELTIC VIOL II
_Airs and Dances_
*O'Carolan - Nathaniel Gow - C. Hunter - D.R. McDonald - J.S. Skinner - Anonymous and Traditional Irish & Scottish*
_Jordi Savall_ - treble viol, lyra viol
Andrew Lawrence-King - Irish harp, Psalterium
Frank McGuire - bodhran
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Dimace

*The Toronto CO (Paul Robinson) and the Ofra Harnoy performing Haydn's Cello Concertos. *

Nice 1XLP from RCA (Japan) with wonderful, warm sound.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## pmsummer

AFTER THE REQUIEM
*Gavin Bryars*
Bill Frisell - electric guitar
Alexander Balanescu - violin, viola
Kate Musker - viola
ony Hinnigan - cello
Roger Heaton - clarinet, bass clarinet
Dave Smith - tenor horn, piano
Gavin Bryars - bass
Martin Allen - percussion
Simon Limbrick - percussion
Evan Parker - soprano saxophone
Stan Sulzmann - soprano saxophone
Ray Warleigh - alto saxophone
Julian Argüelles - baritone saxohpone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Farnace, Act III


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Winner - Instrumental
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumental
Recording of the Year
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Recording of the Year
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Solo Recital (piano)
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Instrumenta


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage - Concerto for Piano Prepared and Chamber Orchestra*

NIU ( Northern Illinois University School of Music) guests *Erik Griswold *and *Vanessa Tomlinson* perform _Concerto for Piano Prepared and Chamber Orchestra_ by *John Cage* with NIU students.






I think this is a really fine performance of this work.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

The Nash Ensemble - The Chamber Music Of Malcolm Arnold - 1. Hyperion 1986

View attachment 150247


----------



## Gothos

Ashkenazy actually played the Second Piano Trio for Shostakovich in person during the Sixties.
This is the first time he recorded it.(2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Death And The Maiden

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Répons_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Such a fantastic, gorgeous piece, one also hugely rewarding to repeated listens.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Sessions: Lieder with Guitar

Philippe Sly (bass-bariton), John Charles Britton (guitar)

Alinde, D904
An die Musik D547
An Sylvia, D891
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300 (Salis-Seewis)
Der Leiermann (No. 24 from Winterreise, D911)
Der Lindenbaum (No. 5 from Winterreise, D911)
Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Des Fischers Liebesgluck, D933 (Leitner)
Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Du liebst mich nicht D756 (Platen)
Erlkönig, D328
Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## vincula

Towering performance.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas*
Andrea Lucchesini


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

New arrival


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons
> 
> New arrival


Was looking forward to this release - will check it out soon!


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

Simone Young

Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Corelli - Violin Sonatas Opus 5, disk 1. Enrico Gatti, Gaetano Nasillo, Guido Morini









French Baroque Concertos - Buffardin, Boismortier, Corrette, Quentin and Blavet.

Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel.


----------



## Malx

A fair bit of todays listening will be taken up listening to the next leg of my Opera box set challenge for 2021. However with it being Saturday it will be interspersed with Rugby and Football games on tv.

*Wagner, Tannhäuser* - René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)
Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Andante Largo

Henryk Wieniawski (1835 - 1880)
Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
Faust Fantasy


----------



## adriesba

*Debussy -

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

*The Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by Pierre Boulez
The Cleveland Orchestra Chorus, chorus master Gareth Morrell










These are such beautiful, graceful pieces!


----------



## perempe

LISZT-BERLIOZ MARATHON FROM MÜPA today
These are only the orchestral concerts.

1PM
MÁV Symphony Orchestra with Zoltán Fejérvári
Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major

3:30PM
Danubia Orchestra Óbuda with József Balog
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major
Prometheus - symphonic poem

5:30PM
Győr Philharmonic Orchestra
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

7PM
Pannon Philharmonic
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16

9PM
Budapest Festival Orchestra with Nicolas Namoradze
Legend No. 2 (in E major) (Saint Francis of Paola Walking on the Waves)
Totentanz
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon

Symphony no.3 [_Le Divin Poeme_] for orchestra op.43 (1902-04):
_Le Poème de l'extase_ - symphonic poem for orchestra op.54 (1905-08):










_Huit études_ for piano op.42 (1903):
_Étude_ for piano op.49 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.49 (1905):










_Prélude_ in E-flat for piano op.45 no.3 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.45 (1904):
_Quatre préludes_ for piano op.48 (1905):
_Prélude_ in F for piano op.49 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.49 (1905):
_Prélude_ in A-minor for piano op.51 no.2 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.51 (1906):










_Deux poèmes_ for piano op.32 (1903):
_Poème tragique_ for piano op.34 (1903):
_Poème Satanique_ for piano op.36 (1903)
_Poème_ for piano op.41 (1903):
_Deux poèmes_ for piano op.44 (1904):
_Feuillet d'album_ in E-flat for piano op.45 no.1 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.45 (1904):
_Poème fantasque_ in C for piano op.45 no.2 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.45 (1904):
_Scherzo_ for piano op.46 (1905):
_Quasi valse_ in F for piano op.47 (1905):
_Rêverie_ in C for piano op.49 no.3 from _Trois morceaux_ for piano op.49 (1905):
_Fragilité_ for piano op.51 no.1 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.51 (1906):
_Poème ailé_ for piano op.51 no.3 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.51 (1906):
_Danse languide_ for piano op.51 no.4 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.51 (1906):
_Trois morceaux_ for piano op.52 (1907):










Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp op.53 (1907):


----------



## Rogerx

Gesualdo: Madrigali, Libri Terzo & Quarto

Les Arts Florissants, Paul Agnew


----------



## Guest002

Henri Frémart's _Mass Jubilate Deo_ 
Peter Bennett directing the Ensemble Dumont


----------



## Dimace

adriesba said:


> *Debussy -
> 
> Nocturnes
> Première Rhapsodie
> Jeux
> La Mer
> 
> *The Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by Pierre Boulez
> The Cleveland Orchestra Chorus, chorus master Gareth Morrell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are such beautiful, graceful pieces!


The Boulez we all love. Very fine performance with the Clevelanders, which, for me always, is Americas most unstable high class SO. (this means > conductor's driven orchestra...) Splendid piece of music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Marinera said:


> Corelli - Violin Sonatas Opus 5, disk 1. Enrico Gatti, Gaetano Nasillo, Guido Morini
> 
> View attachment 150253
> 
> 
> French Baroque Concertos - Buffardin, Boismortier, Corrette, Quentin and Blavet.
> 
> Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel.
> 
> View attachment 150254


The French Baroque, Music Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel CD is an absolute corker. One of the best CDs of the genre ever released. I cannot recommend it highly enough to anyone who loves music, of any stripe ......


----------



## perempe

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Henri Frémart's _Mass Jubilate Deo_
> Peter Bennett directing the Ensemble Dumont


I've started listening to it on YouTube.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2* "Resurrection"
_Vienna Philharmonic - Mehta_


----------



## Guest002

Because *Hurwitz has just done a video on him*, and because I've had these recordings for a while and never bothered to listen to them!

Erwin Schulhoff, Symphony No. 2
James Conlon, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Not the actual recordings discussed by Hurwitz, but definitely worth a listen. This one is actually a boxed set (!) which contains 6 CDs-worth of orchestral and chamber music and which I'm going to sample more from once the 2nd Symphony is done (it's only a 20-minuter)

*Edited to add:* The 1921 Suite for Chamber Orchestra that appears on disc 1 of the set, just after Symphony No. 2 is great fun: reminds me of the jazzy bits in Ravel's _L'Enfant et les Sortileges_ (How is your Mug, Keng-ca-fou etc)

*Also edited to add:* In what world does it make sense *for the price of a FLAC download to be double the cost of posting the physical CDs to someone?!* I was wondering why I'd ended up with a boxed set instead of a pile of FLACs to tag up. This would be the reason why!


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: _Répons_
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> *Such a fantastic, gorgeous piece, one also hugely rewarding to repeated listens.*


Really, never thought I'd enjoy it as much as I did a few days ago. I haven't studied or read about the piece, just listen and listen again. While you listen, you learn this new language.
It is just beautiful but I understand that there are still people who think that this is not possible.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 7*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.4, BWV 1049

played by:

Concerto Köln
Evgeny Sviridov [violin and musical guidance]
Cordula Breuer [recorder]
Wolfgang Dey [recorder]
Wiebke Weidans [harpsichord]


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin

Lars Vogt (piano) & Christian Tetzlaff (violin)


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.5, BWV 1050

played by:

Concerto Köln
Evgeny Sviridov [violin and musical guidance]
Cordula Breuer [traverso]
Wiebke Weidans [harpsichord]


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Tapiola*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## SanAntone

*Carter*: _Sonata For Flute, Oboe, Violoncello And Harpsichord_ 
Boston Symphony Chamber Players









Other works:
Ives: Largo For Violin, Clarinet And Piano 
Porter: Quintet For Oboe And String Quartet 
Dvorák: String Quintet No.2 In G Major, Op.77, B.49


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Symphony No. 4*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan (1978)_


----------



## Guest002

Jean Sibelius _Kullervo_
Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, YL Male Voice Choir, Lilli Passikivi (mezzo-soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)


----------



## SanAntone

*Porter*: _String Quartets_, Vol. 1
Ives Quartet









Quincy Porter might qualify as underrated, IMO. There is another CD of his string quartets, I believe he wrote eight.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22/ Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 'Egyptian'

Pascal Rogé (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1978-07-07
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Will Todd:


----------



## sbmonty

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 In B Flat, Op. 100
Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-Symphony no.4

Abbado, Fleming,BPO (Live recording 2005)


----------



## Andante Largo

Władysław Żeleński's String Quartets.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade*
_Royal PO - Beecham_


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> *Porter*: _String Quartets_, Vol. 1
> Ives Quartet
> 
> View attachment 150262
> 
> 
> Quincy Porter might qualify as underrated, IMO. There is another CD of his string quartets, I believe he wrote eight.


Certainly underrated, well said.

There is another Naxos CD with 5-8. He wrote 9 (of which, I have a recording by the Potomac String Quartet).

I'm only familiar with his string quartets and I'm unaware of anything else by him, in any genre.


----------



## Haydn man

One of my listening plans for this month is Prokofiev symphonies, so starting with No.1 from this set


----------



## Marinera

Scarlatti - Mandolin Sonatas. Pizzicar Galante


----------



## HenryPenfold

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 150266
> 
> One of my listening plans for this month is Prokofiev symphonies, so starting with No.1 from this set


About 5 years ago I determined to get to grips with Prokofiev's symphonies and become familiar with them. Sort of 'putting a wrong, right', addressing a blind spot that no self-respecting classical music fan should have. I still haven't done it.


----------



## starthrower

Beautifully recorded in 1999 for the Delos label. Thanks to Josquin13 for the recommendation and to Merl for stirring up some interest in the Prokofiev quartets. The Nadarejshvili quartet was first introduced to the world in concerts halls by the St. Petersburg Quartet in the late 1980s.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150268


*Georg Friedrich Handel*

The Eight Great Suites, HWV 426-433

Lisa Smirnova, piano

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2, Piano Quintet No. 2

Pascal Rogé, Ysaÿe Quartet


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - String Quartet #11 - Panocha Quartet

Scriabin - Preludes - Andrei Gavrilov (piano)

Bach - Italian Concerto - Gould


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Roberto Devereux" (Frantalini/Bongiovanni)
Farrenc - Piano Quintet #2 (Schubert Ensemble of London/ASV)
Elgar - Pomp & Circumstance #5 (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## haziz

*Borodin - Symphony No. 2*
_Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra- Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## millionrainbows

I've been listening to a lot of Benjamin Lees lately.


----------



## Guest002

Reinhold Glière's _Harp Concerto_
Richard Bonynge, London Symphony Orchestra, Osian Ellis (harp)


----------



## Joe B

Gerhard Weinberger leading Die Deutschen Bach-Vocalisten in Domenico Scarlatti's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Van Cliburn - Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Fritz Reiner_


----------



## Guest002

Georg Matthais Monn _Sinfonia in B flat major_ 
Michi Gaigg, L'Arpa Festante


----------



## starthrower

Extreme dissonance that somehow gives me a feeling of peace and serenity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, B Flat Major Piano Sonata
*

This is well played and well recorded. However, I don't know what it is about this set, but I have to force myself to listen to it. I've had it for about six months and have only listened to two discs of the seven. Usually I like Alfred Brendel; in this set, I think I have to adjust to his either brittle touch or close microphone placement.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 102 & 104

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## vincula

Snowing heavily outside, so fire up and having a Britten Weekend.

Life looks up :angel:


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6*
_Russian National Orchestra - Pletnev_


----------



## Guest002

Andrzej Panufnik's _Concerto festivo_
Łukasz Borowicz, Konzerthausorchester Berlin


----------



## Bkeske

In the mood for Heifetz this morning. With Reiner and The Chicago Symphony. RCA repress in stereo, probably from the late 60's. Originally 1957.

View attachment 150282


----------



## ELbowe

*Found this very nice item for .25 cents….combination works.
Jon Gillock & Kathleen Bride: Organ and Harp 
Bach, Handel, Soler...
Milan Label CD, 1996*


----------



## Guest002

Johann Christoph Pez's _Concerto Pastorale_
Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico Milano


----------



## Bourdon

*Alla Venetiana*

*Socializing*

A fine recording,in fact all his recordings are nothing less than excellent.


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov - Symphonies No. 1 & 2*
_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine - Theodore Kuchar_


----------



## Bkeske

Nicanor Zabaleta - Works for Harp and Orchestra. Jean Martinon conducting Orchestre National De France. Deutsche Grammophon 1970, German pressing.

View attachment 150286


----------



## Guest002

I don't know what all the fuss is about. This is positively cuddly music!

Charles Ives's _Symphony No. 2 _
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

(I should perhaps explain that the name and very thought of Charles Ives has scared me for decades! I thought he was 'difficult'. I'm sure he can be, but this symphony isn't like that at all. It's a pleasure to listen to, frankly. Colour me surprised).


----------



## cybernaut

This release by hot French soprano Sabine Devieilhe has multiple strengths that propelled it onto the charts right out of the box, so to speak. Appreciation for Devieilhe's manifest vocal gifts should not obscure the superb work done by recording and mixing engineer Hugues Deschaux, working in the Salle de répétition no. 1 of the Philharmonie de Paris. Especially on the orchestral tracks featuring the group Les Siècles under François-Xavier Roth, Deschaux creates a mysterious sound environment in which Devieilhe seems to hover alluringly in the distance. This fits the programming concept in an uncanny way: Mirages explores exotic heroines in late Romantic French opera and song. This is hardly an uncommon idea in the opera of the period, French or otherwise, but Devieilhe's focus is both close and original: moving outward from the familiar Flower Duet from Lakmé (featuring mezzo-soprano Marianne Crebassa), she touches on both unusual and peripherally related repertory. Both are compelling. Do not miss the rarely heard Quatre Poèmes Hindous of Maurice Delage, composed in India and making the orchestra most evocatively into a traditional Indian instrument. Likewise, Devieilhe links heroines such as Berlioz's Ophelia to the emergence of the themes here. The mix of orchestral and piano-accompanied pieces is slightly jarring, but this is in the main both beautiful and compelling.
-Allmusic


----------



## Bkeske

London reissue 1967, originally 1959. Very nice recording.

View attachment 150291


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Fireworks_ & _The Firebird_
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

A justly celebrated performance and recording. In the SACD release, you'd almost swear it was recorded yesterday. But it was 1959 for _The Firebird_, and the performance is really about as good as it gets. Just superb on every level. A triumph!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part five of five for the rest of today.

_Prometheus, Le Poeme de feu_ for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.60 (1908-10):










_Étude_ for piano op.56 no.4 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.56 (1908):
_Trois études_ for piano op.65 (1911-12):










_Prélude_ in E-flat minor for piano op.56 no.1 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.56 (1908):
_Prélude_ in F for piano op.59 no.2 from _Deux morceaux_ op.59 (1910):
_Deux préludes_ for piano op.67 (1912-13):
_Cinq préludes_ for piano op.74 (1914):










_Ironies_ for piano op.56 no.2 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.56 (1908):
_Nuances_ for piano op.56 no.3 from _Quatre morceaux_ for piano op.56 (1908):
_Deux morceaux_ for piano op.57 (1908):
_Feuillet d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] for piano op.58 (1910):
_Poème_ op.59 no.1 from _Two Pieces_ for piano op.59 (1910):
_Poème-nocturne_ for piano op.61 (1911-12):
_Deux poèmes_ for piano op.63 (1911-12):
_Deux poèmes_ for piano op.69 (1913):
_Deux poèmes_ for piano op.71 (1914):
_Vers la flamme_ [_Towards the Flame_] for piano op.72 (1914):
_Deux danses_ for piano op.73 (1914):










Piano Sonata no.6 in G op.62 (1911-12):
Piano Sonata no.7 in F-sharp [_White Mass_] op.64 (1911-12):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A op.66 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no.9 in F [_Black Mass_] op.68 (1912-13):
Piano Sonata no.10 in C op.70 (1913):


----------



## Guest002

I'm not sure if my eyes are wincing more from the random assortment of upper and lower case letters or the apparently equally random choice of fonts! I guess life was simpler in 1966.

Anyway:

Manuel de Falla's_ La vida breve_ 
Rafael Frübeck de Burgos, Orquestra Nacional de España, Victoria de los Angeles


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Le Visage nuptial_ (1989 revision)
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Lawrence
BBC Singers
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

This sumptous, gorgeous piece is an example where I think Boulez's music can be appreciated easily and richly by anyone who listens to it with open ears, without prejudice. It's as beautiful and diaphonously impressionistic as anything by Debussy, albeit in a more chromatic and dissonant musical universe. Highly recommended!


----------



## Coach G

This morning I loaded the CD player with variations on _Don Quixote_:

1-2. *Jules Massenet* with libretto by *Henri Cain*: _Don Quichotte_ (Michael PLasson/Choir and Orchestra of the Orchestra of Toulouse w/Teresa Berganza as "Dulcinea"; Jose Van Dam as "Don Quichotte"; Alain Fondray as "Sancho Panza", etc.) EMI Classics
3. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) EMI Classics
4. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_; *Arnold Schoenberg*: _Cello Concerto Freely Adapted from the Harpsichord Concerto by_ *Georg Monn* (Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) CBS Masterworks 
5. *Mitch Liegh* with dialogue by *Dale Wassrerman*, and lyrics by *Joe Darion*: _Man of La Mancha_ (Paul Gemignani/American Theater Orchestra w/Julia Migenes as "Aldonza/Dulcinea"; Placido Domingo as "Don Quixote"; Mandy Patinkin as "Sancho Panza", etc.) Sony Classical

I've always been fascinated by the _Don Quixote_ archetype completed by Miguel de Cervantes in 1615, so as a classical music enthusiast, of course I had to explore all musical adaptations. We start with _Don Quichotte_ by Jules Massenet, a very rich, melodic, dramatic (or melodramatic) opera; and as contrived as the drama is, one can't help get caught up in it just because it is so over-the-top. Next up, two versions of Richard Strauss' colorful orchestral vision of The _Don Quixote_ myth; one that features Mstislav Rostrovich on solo cello, and another that places Yo-Yo Ma is the spotlight; as far as I know the two greatest cellists of my lifetime and living memory. We then take a brief from the _Don Quixote_ format, as Yo-Yo Ma also plays a _Cello Concerto_ by Arnold Schoenberg (adapted from the _Harpsichord Concerto_ by Georg Monn), and it's pleasant enough and sort of fits as Arnold Schoenberg was a bit like _Don Quixote_, keeping with his never-ending faith in his 12-tone system despite constant derision and ridicule. In any case, those who have an aversion to atonality or 12-tone-music needn't fear as the _Cello Concerto_ is more-or-less a transcription; and while we're on the subject Schoenberg also composed a wonderful transcription of Mahler's _Das Lied Von Der Erde_ for chamber ensemble. We end with an operatic version of Broadways' _Man of LaMancha_ starring Placido Domingo as the noble knight supported by Julia Migenes as a gritty "Aldonza/Dulcinea" and Mandy Potemkin as a solid "Ponco Sanza". While operatic adaptations of Broadway musicals don't always work well (see Bernstein's own recording of _West Side Story_); this one is convincing probably because Placido Domingo's Spanish accent is authentic, and his experience in traditional Spanish music is through. For comparison I also have many recordings of _Man of La Mancha_ on CD by Richard Kiley, Brian Stokes Mitchell, one French version translated and starring Jacques Brel, and a very rare rendition on vinyl that features Jim Nabors (a.k.a. "Gomer Pyle") as "Don Quixote" and Marilyn Horne as "Aldonza/Dulcinea".


----------



## Bkeske

Columbia/CBS Masterworks. Reissue, 1979/early 80ish I would think. Originally 1979.

View attachment 150295


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, B Flat Major Piano Sonata
> *
> 
> This is well played and well recorded. However, I don't know what it is about this set, but I have to force myself to listen to it. I've had it for about six months and have only listened to two discs of the seven. Usually I like Alfred Brendel; in this set, I think *I have to adjust to his either brittle touch or close microphone placement.*
> 
> View attachment 150277


Alfred is without many questions one of the best living pianists. But, some times, I have a feeling of alienation with his performances. It is something like you have written with the mic, but it isn't the mic... I never had such a feeling with Rubinstein, for example, but I had it with Jando (who is also a teacher / professor...) and Paul (Badura-Skoda, great professor) and his Mozart (although I'm not an expert with the Austrian, maybe were also the old pianos he played with, I had the impression something was remoted and a little bit empty) I will listen to this one to be sure.


----------



## SanAntone

*Elliott Carter - Mosaic, for harp and seven instruments*
Swiss Chamber Soloists


----------



## Dimace

Right now: *Dvorak's wonderful Requiem with the magnificent Frauen Tikalova & Krasova.* Top performance with some sound weaknesses. (mono recording)









(Kubelik's Suk is better)


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli Conducts Vaughan Williams & Elgar- Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47Serenade In E Minor, Op. 20, Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis & Fantasia On "Greensleeves". The Sinfonia Of London & The Allegri String Quartet. Angel reissue, date unknown, but per label, 1980's. Originally 1963.

View attachment 150298


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 1 , Op. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker, Giuseppe Sinopoli

This is one of my favorite pieces by Schönberg, and one of my favorite recordings of it. The performance and sound quality are top shelf. The latter, in particular, demonstrates that Deutsche Grammophon could in fact make great, well-engineered recordings early in the digital era.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

That's a good idea 

Le Visage nuptial (1989 revision)
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Lawrence
BBC Singers
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*C.P.E. Bach: Sense and Sensibility - Sonatas, Fantasias & Rondo* Riccardo Cecchetti (fortepiano) on Challenge Classics
















CPE Bach is intriguing even if I don't exactly love his music. I could also say the fortepiano is intriguing but not an instrument I love.

Anyway in this disc I find the fortepiano ideally suited to the mercurial spirit of this music. Played here with imagination and very well recorded.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Violin Concerto.No.2 BWV1042
Violin Concerto.No.1 BWV1041
Harpsichord Concerto No.7 BWV1058
Harpsichord Concerto No.2 BWV1053

Monica Huggett,Alison Bury
Ton Koopman (Kroesbergen)


----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Delius. London Philharmonic Orchestra. EMI/Lambert & Butler Master Series 1979 UK pressing.

View attachment 150302


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: _Le Visage nuptial_ (1989 revision)
> Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Lawrence
> BBC Singers
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


I haven't paid much attention to this because it's sung, and I've been too lazy to chase down the lyrics. I'll go to Google and fix that and then join in the listening session.


----------



## Guest002

Max Reger's_ Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ 
Franz-Paul Decker, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez*: _Rituel_ | _Éclat _| _Multiples _
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Ensemble InterContemporian / Pierre Boulez









I have enjoyed _Éclat_ ever since seeing the film by Frank Scheffer: "A documentary on Pierre Boulez and his work Éclat. Éclat is a real study of resonance written for fifteen instruments and created in 1965. The film is based on the principle that director Frank Scheffer transforms the structure and character of the composition into the structure and style of the film."


----------



## Baxi

Erkki-Sven Tüür (b.1959)
*Conversio
Architectonics III 'Postmetaminimal Dream'
Architectonics IV 'Per Cadenza ad Metasimplicity'
Lighthouse
Symphony No.2*
div.Ensembles


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't paid much attention to this because it's sung, and I've been too lazy to chase down the lyrics. I'll go to Google and fix that and then join in the listening session.


The poetry [_Le Visage nuptial_, set by Boulez in a cantata by the same title] is by René Char, and it is very beautiful, but also very hard to understand in a rational sense. Its meaning must be chased by the imagination; the rational part of the mind just gets lost.


----------



## Rambler

*Janet Baker: Scottish Folk Song Arrangements by Haydn & Beethoven plus English Songs* on Testament









Both Haydn and Beethoven allowed themselves to be persuaded to produce arrangements of Scottish folk songs (by Scottish music publishers I think). There was a ready market for such publications, and comparatively easy money for these composers.

As sung by Janet Baker there is some charm to these trifles. Of course Janet Baker can imbue an emotional weight in almost anything she sings.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony #6 & The Lark Ascending. New Philharmonia Orchestra W/Hugh Bean, violin. Angel 1967

View attachment 150307


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 3*
Emil Gilels, piano
USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Kyril Kondrashin, cond.
Rec. 1949

*CD #9 FROM:










Also available in this box, but the Melodiya one above has better sound

















*


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Concerto for Orchestra, Peacock Variations, Dances of Marosszek (Spotify) I really like this disk, I'd be happy if it were in my collection









Martinu Violin Concerti 1 and 2, Bartok Solo Violin Sonata (Spotify) Very enjoyable. A new release that I saw someone here had recently listened to. 









Martinu Symphony no 1 and Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Piano, and Timpani (from my collection)









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Janacek Sinfonietta (One of the first CDs I ever bought at least 30 years ago. This disk is still on my regular rotation of listening)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

I really like this box set. Sometimes there are places where it's frustrating, even maddening, but then he follows it with something that makes so much sense that I realize why he did what he did.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 3*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Boulez_

Other than Symphonies No. 4 and 2, which I do enjoy and Symphony No. 1, which I find listenable, I have struggled with enjoying Mahler. Listening now to Symphony No. 3.

Interestingly this is the only Mahler symphony I have attended in a live concert. Traveled halfway around the globe to listen to my local orchestra! In 2018, on a trip to London, I took the opportunity to attend a couple of Proms concerts. I initially hesitated because the program was Mahler's 3rd played by none other than the Boston Symphony Orchestra, whose concerts I attend regularly in Tanglewood, not far from where I live, and to a lesser extent Boston. I did go ahead and heard my "local band" play Mahler's 3rd, halfway around the globe!


----------



## Guest002

Valentin Silvestrov's _Symphony No. 6_
Roman Kofman, Beethoven Orchester Bonn


----------



## Knorf

haziz said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 3*
> _Vienna Philharmonic - Boulez_


That's a great Mahler 3, one of my favorites on a very competitive list. Enjoy!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók*- String Quartet #5 (1934)
Hungarian String Quartet DG, recorded 1962

This composition was on this morning's BBC Radio 3 Record Review/Building a Library, so I've been listening to my recordings on and off during the day. For the night time listening I've begun with Hungarian String Quartet's superb 1962 recording on Deutsche Grammophon. The sound quality of this recording is astonishing for 1962. The performance is excellent, effortlessly conveying the sound-world of this work without being overwrought or 'trying too hard'. I have 22 complete sets of the Bartok string quartets (which is uncalled for) and this set is a favourite.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 4 plus Egmont Overture* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on DG









Herbert von Karajan and Beethoven symphonies, the versions of the Beethoven symphonies I grew up with. And still listenable to in my book, although I have many other versions in my collection.


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez*: _Pli Selon Pli_
Pierre Boulez and The BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Lots of Pierre Boulez today composer/conductor by Manxfeeder, Knorpf, San Antone, Haziz, etc.

Is today Boulez' birthday or something?

I like Boulez myself. He was my introduction to Debussy, Bartok, Schoenberg, Varese, and Berio. I also like _Hammer Without a Master_. Back in the 1980s I read an interview with the great concert pianist Claudio Arrau that took place in his New York City apartment. The interviewer noticed that Arrau some piano music by Boulez and Berio nearby and asked Arrau why he never plays Boulez or Berio at concerts or on records. Arrau said tat hat even though he liked playing Boulez and Berio for himself at home, he wouldn't play in concerts or on records because "my audience would never stand for it."


----------



## millionrainbows

That Columbia album of *Pli selon Pli *is available in this set, and *Le Marteau* from that same period & label is in the 20th Century box. I've always thought of these two albums as a pair, and they are the ones i "imprinted" on when they came out on LP. I think I still have the vinyl, stored somewhere.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## haziz

*Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Maurizio Pollini - Philharmonia Orchestra - Paul Kletzki _

Looks like a very young Maurizio Pollini ( ?18 years old ) in this recording. I have not heard this particular recording before; the stereo Rubinstein, Martha Argerich's and Krystian Zimerman's recordings of the concertos are my usual go-to(s) for this repertoire. Recorded sound (1960) could be a bit better; it sounds a bit congested and harsh.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Raynaldo Hahn, Piano Concerto in E Major*

David Hurwitz gave this set a glowing review, so I checked into it. I don't always agree with Hurwitz on his recommendations (I had to pass on the Villa-Lobos symphonies), but this one is fun. Maybe I have a soft spot for French music, but I like what I've sampled so far. It's only a $9 download from Amazon, so I'm jumping on it before it goes away.

The Hahn is an old recording, but the sound isn't off-putting; in fact, it's pretty good for the time it was recorded.


----------



## Bkeske

The first time I played this, I didn't like it, mostly because of the recording quality. But, I'll give it another chance.

Edouard Van Remoortel conducts Grieg. Bamberger Symphoniker. VOX, reissue and remastered for stereo, 1970. Originally 1956.

View attachment 150316


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE SET ME HERT SO HY
_Love & Devotion in Medieval England_
*Anonymous*
The Dufay Collective & Voice Trio
William Lyons - director
_
Avie_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Alisa Weilerstein - Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Pablo Heras-Casado_


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saens - The Carnival of the Animals*
_Geza Anda - Philharmonia Orchestra - Igor Markevitch (1958)_

I believe this is the original rendition of The Carnival of the Animals. I am more used to the orchestrated version of the work.


----------



## chu42

Lukas Huisman makes Sorabji not only palatable, but beautiful.


----------



## Bkeske

OK, I'll jump on the Boulez train for a spin. Not a problem. If there was one conductor who got me serious about classical, it was Boulez, so he will always have a 'soft spot' for me. He introduced me to a type of classical music I was unaware of, and I dove in. Deep.

Everest, this must have been released in the 60's per the label. Originally 1962.

View attachment 150317


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150318


*George Frideric Handel*

Italian Cantatas

Sabine Devieilhe, soprano
Lea Desandre, mezzo-soprano
Le Concert d'Astrée
Emmanuelle Haïm, director

2018


----------



## Knorf

Coach G said:


> Lots of Pierre Boulez today composer/conductor by Manxfeeder, Knorpf, San Antone, Haziz, etc.
> 
> Is today Boulez' birthday or something?


Pierre Boulez's birthday is March 26, 1925. I think the confluence of so much listening to Boulez recently is probably in part in a reaction to the brutal hammering he's been taking in thread about him elsewhere, and a couple of other theads as well that appear to be nothing more that hate-fests for people who hate post-tonal music. Haters gonna hate, I suppose. But what always surprises me is that they appear to be unwilling to acknowledge that, actually, a lot of people really do admire this music.

Speaking of _Le Visage nuptial_, Ludovic Morlot was supposed to have performed (and maybe recorded?) it in late January this year, with the Orchestre de Paris. I was very keen to hear about this; I think Morlot is an ideal conductor of Boulez's music. Not the only one, of course, but I was quite happy with Morlot's recording with the Seattle Symphony of Boulez's _Notations_ for orchestra. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will be rescheduled.

Morlot isn't the only excellent living Boulez conductor, of course. David Robertson, Daniel Barenboim, Pascal Gallois, and Susanna Mälkki, among others, have all also given terrific performances of this music.

Speaking of which, current listening:

*Pierre Boulez*: _Notations_ for orchestra (in the order I, III, IV, VII, II)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki

Superb!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Mr. Hurwitz gets a lot of respected admiration here. That's fine!

Despite I often disagree with him and that I consider his style like pedantic and forced-funny way to recommend and analyze music.

Anyway, to find revelatory new stuff these days is rather difficult. From YouTube I'm listening a work of the fascinating Dutch composer, *Rudolf Escher*, it's his *Concerto for string orchestra and timpani*. It resembles like a serious, rigurous, severe, but energetic at once score. It knows how to engage the listener. It reminded me of the Swiss composer Frank Martin. Just I think that the music of the latter is 'dourer' or astringent.


----------



## MusicSybarite

And many Boulez mentions. I'll have to explore more of his music. I thini I'll respond affirmatively to *Répons* firstly. I'm giving it a listen right now. Holy... a kaleidoscopic bewitching masterpiece.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro:









*Barbara Barradas (soprano)
Lucia Napoli (mezzosoprano)
Andre Baleiro (baritone)*


----------



## MusicSybarite

Thanks those who have mentioned Boulez and his Répons. This is superlative music. I can hear a simmilarity with other styles of other composers, among them Messiaen and Stravinsky, maybe Dutilleux too. I mean, it's very French, unique, there are lots of effects from the orchestra. It's a theatrical sound feast.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 150318
> 
> 
> *George Frideric Handel*
> 
> Italian Cantatas
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe, soprano
> Lea Desandre, mezzo-soprano
> Le Concert d'Astrée
> Emmanuelle Haïm, director
> 
> 2018


Excellent 2 disc set.


----------



## haziz

*Camille Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 22*
_Orchestra of Opera North - Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)_


----------



## mparta

Need to read the Flaubert.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## MusicSybarite

Whenever I play the *String Quartet No. 7* I get irremediably bewitched by its quite fine craftsmanship. I don't need anything else than hearing the elegant opening cello melody. One of my favorite Beethoven slow movement is the one from this quartet. Phenomenal, moving, serious but poetic. And as we are used to Beethoven, we have one of those attractive transitions, between the 3rd and 4th movement. The way the form is developed in the 1st just amazes me. Beethoven wrote many perfect creations, and the Op. 59 No. 1 is a highlight in my view.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin)
Finnish Baroque Orchestra

L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9


----------



## Gothos

Which one's Schubert?


----------



## Rogerx

Gothos said:


> View attachment 150321
> 
> 
> Which one's Schubert?


The one in the red dress perhaps?


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Muzio Clementi

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano
Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasano
Symphony No. 1 in C WoO 32, reconstructed Casella


----------



## Gothos

A chamber music Sunday.
Playing CD 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Serenades

Tchaikovsky - Elgar - Mozart

Zürcher Kammerorchester Daniel Hope


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Violin Concertos

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Müller-Brühl


----------



## Chilham

Allegri: Miserere Mei

Harry Christophers

The Sixteen










Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis

Sir Stephen Cleobury

His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts, Choir of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich, Cantata BWV 17

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concentus Musicus Wien, Gustav Leonhardt, Leonhardt-Consort










Bach JS: Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht, Cantata BWV 105

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Bach JS: Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, Cantata BWV 147

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Matthaeus Pipelare: Paradise Regained

The Sound And The Fury

Missa Dicit Dominus
Missa fors seulement
Missa l'homme arme
Missa pour entretenir mes amours


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: 4 Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-69

Gottfried von der Holzt, Petra Müllejans

Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Guest002

Nikolaus Bruhns's _Organ Preludes and Chorales _
Asger Pedersen (organ)

Seems appropriate enough for a Sunday morning


----------



## adriesba

Knorf said:


> Pierre Boulez's birthday is March 26, 1925. I think the confluence of so much listening to Boulez recently is probably in part in a reaction to the brutal hammering he's been taking in thread about him elsewhere, and a couple of other theads as well that appear to be nothing more that hate-fests for people who hate post-tonal music. Haters gonna hate, I suppose. But what always surprises me is that they appear to be unwilling to acknowledge that, actually, a lot of people really do admire this music.
> 
> Speaking of _Le Visage nuptial_, Ludovic Morlot was supposed to have performed (and maybe recorded?) it in late January this year, with the Orchestre de Paris. I was very keen to hear about this; I think Morlot is an ideal conductor of Boulez's music. Not the only one, of course, but I was quite happy with Morlot's recording with the Seattle Symphony of Boulez's _Notations_ for orchestra. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will be rescheduled.
> 
> Morlot isn't the only excellent living Boulez conductor, of course. David Robertson, Daniel Barenboim, Pascal Gallois, and Susanna Mälkki, among others, have all also given terrific performances of this music.
> 
> Speaking of which, current listening:
> 
> *Pierre Boulez*: _Notations_ for orchestra (in the order I, III, IV, VII, II)
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki
> 
> Superb!


I saw that thread, and it piqued my curiosity as I don't recall having heard Boulez's music before. So I just watched the video you posted and simply loved it! Very fascinating, and it just seemed to get more interesting as it went on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest002

Thoinot Arbeau's _Orchesographie _
Christopher Ball, Praetorius Consort

Slightly less appropriate for a Sunday morning


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli

Disc 1


----------



## Guest002

Peter Maxwell Davies' _Symphony No. 3_ 
Peter Maxwell Davies, BBC Philharmonic


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Kicking off with the earliest symphonies and piano concertos plus an equally early quodlibet. The concertos are pleasant _pasticcios_ and the agreeable quodlibet consists of a _divertissement_-like structure of mini-movements. I don't find anything particularly gripping about the very early symphonies but it's nevertheless incredible to take into account that the first few were composed by Mozart at an age when I was yet to encounter the twin miseries of algebra and cross-country running.

Symphony no.1 in E-flat K16 (1764):
Symphony no.4 in D K19 (1765):
Symphony no.5 in B-flat K22 (1765):
Symphony in F K.Anh.223/K19a (1765):
Symphony [_no.7a_ - _Alte Lambacher_] in G K.Anh.221/K45a (1766):
Symphony [_Neuer Lambacher_] in G K deest (1767):
Symphony [_no. 43_] in F K76 (1767):
Symphony no.6 in F K43 (1767):
Symphony no.7 in D K45 (1768):
Symphony no.8 in D K48 (1768):
Symphony [_no. 55_] in B-flat K.Anh.214/K45b (1768):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_Quodlibet_ [_Gallimathias musicum_] K32 (1766):










Piano Concerto no.1 in F K37 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat K39 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.3 in D K40 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G K41 (1767):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Shosty

Listening to Schumann's Cello Concerto 
Performed by Janos Starker, London Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Stanislaw Skrowaczevski


----------



## Malx

Needed something to salve my soul this morning.

*Pergolesi, Stabat Mater - Barbara Bonney (soprano), Andreas Scholl (countertenor), Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset.*

That's better!


----------



## millionrainbows

Bkeske said:


> OK, I'll jump on the Boulez train for a spin. Not a problem. If there was one conductor who got me serious about classical, it was Boulez, so he will always have a 'soft spot' for me. He introduced me to a type of classical music I was unaware of, and I dove in. Deep.
> 
> Everest, this must have been released in the 60's per the label. Originally 1962.
> 
> View attachment 150317


I love that album, and still have it on vinyl. It was the first time I heard Schoenberg.
Back around 1971-73 I picked this up in the cut-out bins at K-Mart. It cost $1.99. 
I got a lot of Stockhausen high-quality vinyl on DG from these bins, too. They cost more, $3.99 as I recall. The normal price for a new album was $3.67.

All of those Domaine Musical recordings are available on CD.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin - Symphony No. 2*
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Kirill Kondrashin_ (live 1980)

Back to Borodin's second symphony for the second day in a row. I prefer this recording to the Carlos Kleiber Stuttgart Radio recording I played yesterday. More flair and more "moody" (in a good way).


----------



## Guest002

Hieronymus Praetorius' _Dixit Dominux a 12 _
David Skinner, Alamire, His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts, Stephen Farr (organ)


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Sympnony No. 2* "Antar"
_L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ernest Ansermet_

Staying with the theme of Russian symphonies. We often forget that Rimsky-Korsakov wrote three symphonies! This recording is in glorious 1954 *stereo*!!?! Ok, so the sound is not pristine, but it is certainly quite acceptable. 1950s Decca engineering at it's best.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero - Complete Piano Concertos

Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)

Rundfunkorchester Saarbrücken, Michele Carulli

Disc 2


----------



## Malx

After yesterdays exploits at Twickenham I can't resist playing something appropriate by way of celebration.

*Honegger, Rugby - Orchestra National d'ORTF, Jean Martinon.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 8


----------



## Guest002

*Another good romp through interesting musical repertoire by David Hurwitz*.
In response, I dug out my own original Vox recordings of some of the repertoire he covers in that new Brilliant Classics box of French Piano Concertos.

I'm letting this one just play, so I'm getting piano concertos by Boieldieu, Massenet and Pierné


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Sympnony No. 1*
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi_

And on to Rimsky-Korsakov's first symphony. This maybe the first time I am listening to this work. Delightful, as you would expect from such a supreme melodist and orchestrator, even if it is an early work (Op. 1, although he did revise it later). This appears to be the revised edition judging by the musical key (E minor, it was E-Flat minor in it's original form).


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: The Two Piano Quintets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Sympnony No. 3*
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi_

And continuing on to Rimsky-Korsakov's third symphony. Again, this maybe the first time I am listening to this work, or if I have listened in the past, it has been wiped from my memory banks. I do vaguely remember seeking out more orchestral works in the past, from a composer that I admire. I am more familiar with his more popular "Antar" second symphony.


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov - Sympnony No. 2* "Antar"
> _L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ernest Ansermet_
> 
> Staying with the theme of Russian symphonies. We often forget that Rimsky-Korsakov wrote three symphonies! This recording is in glorious 1954 *stereo*!!?! Ok, so the sound is not pristine, but it is certainly quite acceptable. 1950s Decca engineering at it's best.


I can't right now remember this symphony (all Korsakov's Symphonies are good, the man is one of the greatest teachers of the Russian School) but I will give all of you a tip: Buy blindfolded EVERYTHING Ansermet has recorded. Satisfaction with warranty. Such an elite director!


----------



## Guest002

Rued Langgaard's _Symphony No. 2 _ 
Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano)


----------



## Coach G

@Haziz and everyone:

I see you're a fan of _Scheherazade_ by Rimsky, and I also have multiple versions in my CD library: Bernstein, Ormandy, Ozawa, Mehta, Karajan; and probably the best to my ears: Yuri Temirkanov with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. As a rule, I try to limit multiple versions of classical masterpieces to four, but I've allowed for exceptions as you can see.

_Scheherazade_ is one of those great and wonderful pieces that highlight the use of orchestral color; that would also include Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_ and _Don Quixote_, Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_, and Respighi's _Pines of Rome_ and _Fountains of Rome_. As different as those composers are from one another I always think of such pieces as being alive with color, like when you watch the _Wizard of Oz_ and everything becomes alive with color as Dorothy enters the Land of Oz.

I'm convinced that John Williams took a page or two from Rimsky when he composed the dramatic score to the all-time greatest disaster movie, _The Poseidon Adventure_, as I always seem to hear a bit of _Scheherazade_ in the opening theme.

My favorites by Rimsky, though, are _Russian Easter Overture_ and _Capriccio Espagnol_. Russian Easter is powerful and soulful, and I read in the liner notes of one of my many recordings of it that Rimsky said that in order to fully enjoy it one had to attend a Russian Orthodox service on an Easter morning; and though I've yet to meet that qualifier, I have been to Spain and Rimsky's orchestral postcard, _Capriccio Espagnol_ always makes me want to go back.

Here in the USA, I don't think that Rimsky has yet to be enjoyed for the many fine operas that he composed and I came very late to getting around to pressing my ears to Rimsky's operatic oeuvre when I first heard _Sadko_ in it's entirety a few years back. Even so, Rimsky's revision of Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_ has become the standard and remains among the most popular bar none anywhere; and is one of my favorites as well; though some _Boris_ enthusiasts are now advocating Mussorgsky's original version or a less Rimskyfied edition.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150339


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium (40-part motet)
Sancte Deus
Salvator mundi, salva nos I
Salvator mundi, salva nos II
Gaude gloriosa
Miserere nostri
Loquebantur variis linguis
If ye love me
Hear the voice and prayer
A new commandment
O Lord, give thy holy spirit
Purge me, O Lord
Verily, verily I say unto you
Remember not, O Lord God
Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
O Lord, in thee is all my trust
Christ rising again
Blessed are those that be undefiled
Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
Absterge Domine
O sacrum convivium
In manus tuas
Salve intemerata
Magnificat for 4 voices
Ave, Dei patris filia

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1985-1998, compilation 2004


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia with vocal and instrumental soloists in Karl Jenkins's "Miserere":


----------



## eljr

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'

Dawn Upshaw (soprano)

London Sinfonietta, David Zinman

Catalogue No: 7559792822
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 53 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
15th November 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1*
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy_

Continuing with Russian symphonic works this morning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Coach G

eljr said:


> Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
> 
> Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
> 
> London Sinfonietta, David Zinman
> 
> Catalogue No: 7559792822
> Label: Nonesuch
> Length: 53 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 15th November 2010


I first heard this recording on classical radio, and I was so struck by it that I went out as soon as I could to buy it on CD. This was back in the days, when people were still buying in stores, of course, so it must of been sometime in the 1990s. Anyway, it is a powerful piece of music and I found it to be incredibly sad but also beautiful; and that was BEFORE I even got around to reading the English translation of the Polish lyrics. It remains a great anti-war artifact, much more so than, say, Britten's _War Requiem_ or Vaughan Williams' _Dona Nobis Pacem_ or _Dirge for Two Veterans_; because Gorecki's _Symphony #3_ is void of drumming and soldiering off to glory, and chooses to depict the horror of war in a woman's voice and from a woman's point of view, so that while we most often celebrate and memorialize our "men in arms" we forget that women have been the treasure and spoils of war since ancient times (even characterized as such in the Bible), that crimes against women are most rampant during wartime, and for every soldier that dies on the battlefield, there is some mother that dies with him, at least in spirit.


----------



## Guest002

Kenneth Leighton's _Suite 'Veris Gratia'_ 
Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Raphael Wallfisch (cello), George Caird (oboe)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian" (i.e. Ukrainian)
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra - Vasily Petrenko_

And on to very familiar territory. I am, however, listening to Vasily Petrenko's recording with the RLPO for the first time. Markevitch with the LSO, Abbado with the Philharmonia and Karajan with the BPO are my usual go-to(s) for this symphony. I am very fond of this symphony, and would certainly rank it as highly as his later (4-6) symphonies. Tchaikovsky's symphonies No. 1-3 deserve greater exposure and are absolute masterpieces. His one symphonic work that I never really warmed up to is Manfred, and I have tried on multiple occasions. BTW most Ukrainians, particularly today, do not appreciate Ukraine being referred to as "Little Russia" and find the term disparaging.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition - Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


Shulamit Ran - String Quartet #3 - Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Guest002

Hans Pfitzner's _Cello Concerto in G major _
Sebastian Weigle, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alban Gerhardt (cello)


----------



## Vasks

*Draeseke - Overture to "Gudrun" (Wuppertal/MDG)
Bruckner - Symphony #1 (Skrowaczewski/Arte Nova)*


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2*
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy_

Continuing with Russian symphonic works this morning. Back to Rachmaninoff, this time with his second symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14 & Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Teresa Kubiak (soprano), Isser Bushkin (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Edit, this is new to me. I have never before seen content on YouTube blocked. I did not know this before posting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

sonatas 26-27-28 & 30


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150345
> 
> 
> Hans Pfitzner's _Cello Concerto in G major _
> Sebastian Weigle, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alban Gerhardt (cello)


I see this Finzi concerto consistently lauded on here, I might have to do myself a favor and check it out.


----------



## Guest002

Robert Schumann's _Introduction and Allegro appassionato_ 
Stanislaw Wislocki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra, Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Guest002

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> AbsolutelyBaching said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150345
> 
> 
> Hans Pfitzner's _Cello Concerto in G major _
> Sebastian Weigle, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alban Gerhardt (cello)
> 
> 
> 
> I see this Finzi concerto consistently lauded on here, I might have to do myself a favor and check it out.
Click to expand...

Slightly puzzled? The attachment/post you've quoted is a Hanz Pfitzner Concerto (which was very fine), but not Finzi. Were you thinking of *the post #403*, which was a cover with Finzi plastered all over it, though I was listening to the Kenneth Leighton filler (which was _excellent!_)

You'd be happy with either, I have to say!


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part two for late afternoon and early evening. More early symphonies.

_Minuet_ in A K61g (1769):
Symphony no.9 in C K73 (by 1770):
Symphony no.10 in G K74 (1770):
Symphony no.11 in D K84 (1770):
Symphony [_no.44_] in D K81 (1770):
Symphony [_no.45_] in D K95 (1770):
Symphony [_no.47_] in D K97 (1770):
Symphony [_no.42_] in F K75 (1771):
Symphony [_no.46_] in C K96 (1771):
Symphony [_no.48_] in D K111 (1771):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)


----------



## Guest002

Anton Arensky's _Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky_ 
Valeri Polyanski, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Neeme Jarvi_

Sticking with Russian symphonic works this morning. A revisit to Kalinnikov's beautiful first symphony. I prefer Kuchar's recording with the National SO of Ukraine on Naxos, which I find more lively than this recording by the RSNO with Jarvi, which is more straight laced, but variety is good.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad PO - Mravinsky_

Continuing with Russian symphonic works. A very familiar symphony and a loved recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: Concerti con molti strumenti, vol. II, RV. 562a, 566, 569, 540, 561, 413, 533
Various soloists
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

This disc is rad!

These big _concerti grossi_ are absolutely spectacular, and the performances are brilliantly stylish and virtuosic.


----------



## Joe B

Dennis Russell Davies leading The Orchestra of St Luke's and New York Choral Artists in music of Ludwig van Beethoven:










The recording quality on this disc is exceptional. It's a perfect recording to use when auditioning audio equipment. And the fact that the performance is great also helps.


----------



## Guest002

Richard Wagner's _Symphony in C major _
Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1










Handel: Ariodante, Act 1


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Dennis Russell Davies leading The Orchestra of St Luke's and New York Choral Artists in music of Ludwig van Beethoven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recording quality on this disc is exceptional. It's a perfect recording to use when auditioning audio equipment. And the fact that the performance is great also helps.


I bookmarked this, I'll listen later.

I enjoyed music from St Malachy's this morning as I do on every Sunday morning but I did not post it as it offended a poster last week. 
Imagine, music as part of a mass, scandalous!
:devil:


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I bookmarked this, I'll listen later.
> 
> I enjoyed music from St Malachy's this morning as I do on every Sunday morning but I did not post it as it offended a poster last week.
> Imagine, music as part of a mass, scandalous!
> :devil:


From a purely personal point of view, whenever I listen to the Overture from Egmont, I feel it is Beethoven at his very best, encapsulating his orchestral writing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150352


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in B flat, K 361, "Gran Partita"
Serenade in E flat, K 375

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble

2006


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## mparta

Abbado looking quite on his last leg.

The orchestra is really remarkable, a sort of bright and shiny, scrubbed sound to me but still beautiful, powerful playing.

I just never feel like the world would be different for Abbado if he weren't doing what he's doing. That's pretty critical, I see the skill in his conducting but I sense a purposeful detachment from "meaning". That seems wrong for Beethoven especially, although I have and like his DG CD set with the BPO. I don't think it has to be Bernstein, all scrunched up and making gestures and faces that amuse the orchestra, or something I referenced in another post, Solti pretending that he's the one making the sound.

I'm pretty clearly missing it somewhere, i think the musicians like him. but for me, no Furtwangler. I can't imagine him yelling and breaking anything a la Toscanini either. There, my new standard for excellence in Beethoven, I want to see the china fly!


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov - Incidental Music to Tsar Boris*
_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Fedoseyev_

Strictly speaking not a symphony, but it certainly qualifies as Russian symphonic music. I am less familiar with this composition by Kalinnikov than his two symphonies, but it is a very welcome addition to my repertoire. It is a pity he died so young and so tragically.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Boieldieu Piano Concerto


----------



## Coach G

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


I didn't know that John Lennon ever recorded classical music.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_

Moving on to 20th century Russian symphonic works. I enjoy Shostakovich's fifth and ninth symphonies. A bit surprising, and high praise indeed, from someone who is allergic to most 20th century music.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Feast of the Purification of Mary
_Erfreute Zeit in neuem Bunde_, BWV 83
_Ich habe genug_, BWV 82
_Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin_, BWV 125
_Bekennen will ich seinen Namen_, BWV 200
Robin Tyson, Paul Agnew, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Joe B

TrondheimSolistene performing Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis":


----------



## Bourdon

Coach G said:


> I didn't know that John Lennon ever recorded classical music.


 Yes you could say that,I like the way Scott Ross plays the Organ.The used organs in this box are fairly young ones from the 1960s,nevertheless it is clear that he found his way to convince and it's a pity that he died at such early age.
He may have a resemblance with John in his appereance but man,when you hear him play......
No flower power or vague thoughts but a wonderfully clear mind that accomplished a lot in such a short time.
In fact, he is everything the opposite of what his appearance evokes


----------



## Guest002

Oh, thank Heaven for that! 
For reasons *I've explained elsewhere*, today is the first day in about 18 months when I'm allowed to listen to the likes of Bach, Britten, Vaughan Williams and so on, with a clear conscience!

So this recording of Ralph Vaughan Williams' _Job - A Masque for Dancing_ by Andrew Davis and the BBC Symphony Orchestra marks the offical end of the 'top ten drought'! I can finally listen to whomsoever I like... and this popped up. A fine way to mark the transition, I think!


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel Suite / May Night Overture*
_Orchestre Lamoureux - Igor Markevitch_

Again not strictly a symphony, but it fits in with the theme of Russian orchestral music. Excellent 1959 recorded sound, and a fine rendition artistically.


----------



## Coach G

This morning I've listened to discs 1-5 of the Sony (formally CBS Masterwork's) _Black Composers Series_ from 1974-1978:

1. *Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-George*: _Symphony #1_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra); _String Quartets #1_ (Julliard String Quartet); _Symphonic Concertante for 2 Violins and Orchestra_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/Miriam Fried & Jaime Laredo, violins); _Scene from Ernestine_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/Faye Robinson, soprano)
2. *William Grant Still*: _Afro-American Symphony_; _2 Arias from Highway 1, USA_; *Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*: _Onaway, Awake, Beloved!_ from _Hiawatha's Wedding Feast_; _Danse Negre_ from _African Suite_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/William Brown, tenor on _Highway 1, USA_ and _Onaway! Awake Beloved!_) 
3. *Ulysses Kay*: _Markings_; *George Walker*: _Trombone Concerto_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/Dennis Wick, trombone)
4. *Roque Cordero*: _Violin Concerto_; _Eight Miniatures for Small Orchestra_ (Paul Freeman/Detroit Symphony Orchestra w/Sanford Allen, violin)
5. *Jose Mauricio Nunes Garcia*: *Requiem Mass* (Paul Freeman/Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra w/Morgan State Choir & soloists)

We start with the music of Joseph Bologne (1745-1799) was born in the Caribbean to an African mother and French father; and lived in Paris. If his music can be mistaken for Mozart, there is good reason as Bologne studied with Mozart. According liner notes future President of the USA, John Adams, declared in 1799 that Bologne was the most accomplished musician in Europe. Next we move up to the Early Modern period where African American composers such as William Grant Still, Samuel Coleridge-Taylor, Ulysses Kay, George Walker (all African-American), and Roque Cordero (African-Panamanian) demonstrate the diverse approaches taken by Black composers during this time. While William Grant Still has a sound that looks to jazz, ragtime, Gospel, and even a bit of Dvorak; Ulysses Kay is somewhat thorny and knoted up a bit like William Schuman. We end with a _Requiem_ by Brazilian composer, Jose Mauricio Nunes Garcia (1767-1830), of mixed African and European descent, and also a Catholic priest. If this Requiem is a fair representation of his music then it is very listenable, pleasant, and very much along the lines of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and even a hint of Schubert and Mendelssohn.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9*
_Royal Liverpool PO - Vasily Petrenko_

Back to 20th century Russian symphonies with Shostakovich's ninth.


----------



## Guest002

Robert Fayrfax's _Missa Albanus _
Harry Christophers, The Sixteen


----------



## daco

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150336
> 
> 
> *Another good romp through interesting musical repertoire by David Hurwitz*.
> In response, I dug out my own original Vox recordings of some of the repertoire he covers in that new Brilliant Classics box of French Piano Concertos.
> 
> I'm letting this one just play, so I'm getting piano concertos by Boieldieu, Massenet and Pierné


For those interested, the 12-CD box set covered by Hurwitz is available as a $12 FLAC download from presto.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Carol Neblett, Marilyn Horne
Chicago Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

This performance is especially notable for its keen sense of dramatic pacing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part three for tonight, more early symphonies and a stand-alone piano concerto. The music is gradually acquiring more meat on the bones.

Symphony no.12 in G K110 (1771):
Symphony no.13 in F K112 (1771):
Symphony no.14 in A K114 (1771):
Symphony no.15 in G K124 (1772):
Symphony no.16 in C K128 (1772):
Symphony [_no.50_] in D K141a (1772):
Symphony no.17 in G K129 (1772):
Symphony no.18 in F K130 (1772):
Symphony no.19 in E-flat K132 (1772):
Symphony no.20 in D K133 (1772):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## vincula

Late Sunday. Dark and windy. Ice and snow.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

daco said:


> For those interested, the 12-CD box set covered by Hurwitz is available as a $12 FLAC download from presto.


Wow. That's a very good tip. The entire set of 12CDs is less than a tenner in pounds sterling. Time to upgrade my old Vox rips, I think!

It's also maybe worth mentioning that they are also offering a 14CD set of Clarinet Concertos (also by Brilliant) for £9.75, which also sounds like something I should snap up! Thank you for the pointer.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part three for tonight, more early symphonies and a stand-alone piano concerto. The music is gradually acquiring more meat on the bones.
> 
> Symphony no.12 in G K110 (1771):
> Symphony no.13 in F K112 (1771):
> Symphony no.14 in A K114 (1771):
> Symphony no.15 in G K124 (1772):
> Symphony no.16 in C K128 (1772):
> Symphony [_no.50_] in D K126 (1772):
> Symphony no.17 in G K129 (1772):
> Symphony no.18 in F K130 (1772):
> Symphony no.19 in E-flat K132 (1772):
> Symphony no.20 in D K133 (1772):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)
> 
> Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


I admire you getting through so many of the early Mozart Symphonies in one day EG - I think my concentration would have wandered.


----------



## Guest002

*Another funny Hurwitz video review is up*, this time concentrating on the orchestral music of Jules Massenet.
His comparison of Massenet to Bruckner won't endear him to most people around here, however 

But I found it hilarious.
And it inspired me to play some of the 'fluffy' Massenet.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Havergal Brian* - Symphony #26 (1966)
New Russia State Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Walker. Naxos

An exciting symphony, just as good as any of the other more 'famous' late concise symphonies that Brian wrote in old age. Such an interesting composer, such an interesting musical mind. A very good performance and excellent recording. Hats off to Naxos/Marco Polo, Lyrita and Dutton Epoch - we have every one of Brian's symphonies available on CD.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op 53 'Waldstein' & Op. 109 plus the Andante Favori* Claudio Arrau on Philips









It's an all Beethoven evening for me starting with this disc, robustly played by Claudio Arrau. Years ag my local HMV store had a large number of Arrau Discs being sold very cheap, and I picked loads of them up.

The Andante Favori was originally intended as the slow movement of the Waldstein sonata. Beethoven wisely replaced it with a much shorter movement - a much better fit.

The Op. 109 is one of the wonderful late piano sonatas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint Saens, Piano Concertos
*

These recordings are very nice. I have the set by Dutoit and Roge, which I haven't heard in a while to make a comparison. But what I'm hearing now is very nice.


----------



## haziz

daco said:


> For those interested, the 12-CD box set covered by Hurwitz is available as a $12 FLAC download from presto.


And as a $9 MP3 download from Amazon as was posted by another participant. Of course the FLAC download is the better deal.


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev - Islamey* (orchestrated by Sergei Liapounov)
*Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia*
_Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Esa-Pekka Salonen_

Continuing with Russian orchestral music.


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev - Symphony No. 1*
_USSR State SO - Svetlanov_

Another romantic era Russian symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I admire you getting through so many of the early Mozart Symphonies in one day EG - I think my concentration would have wandered.


With the best will in the world the early symphonies are not really the kind of works which require too much concentration anyway ha ha. I admit that earlier at least half served as little more than a pleasant noise in my ear while reading or watching TV. :lol:

The stronger stuff will be due before too long, though, and some of tonight's are pointing the way forward.


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition* (orchestrated by Ravel)
_Mariinsky Orchestra - Gergiev_


----------



## 13hm13

Vocalise [Chee-Yun]
Violin Show Pieces
Chee-Yun (violin)
Akira Eguchi (piano)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven Piano Sonatas* Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca









Here we have :
- No. 21 'Waldstein'
- No. 26 'Les Adieux'
- No. 27

I think of Ashkenazy as a reliable pianist and conductor, and have several recordings of his, but I guess he doesn't quite hit the very top in either role - for me at least.

Here we have him in the 'Waldstein' sonata, which I just listened to played by Arrau. I think the Arrau was more forceful, and I prefer his version over the Ashkenazy version.

The couplings are favourite Beethoven sonatas of mine. 'Les Adieux' finds Beethoven hinting at his late music. The piano sonata No. 27 is somewhat neglected, and again hints at the late music to come. Interestingly this sonata (in two movements) has a second movement that is relaxed and almost sounds like Schubert.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Again Dvorak tonight, 5th Symphony first


----------



## daco

Poking around on presto led me to listen to some  Jeroen van Veen via Spotify. Specifically "Piano Music, Vol. 2". Which is fine so far, but someone coughs several times in the first movement of the Piano Concerto No. 1, and it's so obvious that I almost think it's intentional ... but it couldn't be intentional, could it?

Edit: Ah, this particular piece was apparently recorded live. I don't know why, but when I read the description of van Veen as a "minimalist", I made the assumption that a recording of his music would be made in the studio, not live with an audience. Which is kind-of a dumb assumption to make.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_

Another masterpiece by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint Saens, Piano Concertos
> *
> 
> These recordings are very nice. I have the set by Dutoit and Roge, which I haven't heard in a while to make a comparison. But what I'm hearing now is very nice.


These are such wonderful music, and a bit ignored. The old Darre set is very good, she certainly embodies the "fingers" approach successfully. I just got the Ciccolini but haven't listened yet. Individual performances such as Thibaudet I love, especially the 5th, which is my favorite.

Love these pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven Piano Sonatas* Vladimir Ashkenazy on Decca
> 
> View attachment 150362
> 
> 
> Here we have :
> - No. 21 'Waldstein'
> - No. 26 'Les Adieux'
> - No. 27
> 
> I think of Ashkenazy as a reliable pianist and conductor, and have several recordings of his, but I guess he doesn't quite hit the very top in either role - for me at least.
> 
> Here we have him in the 'Waldstein' sonata, which I just listened to played by Arrau. I think the Arrau was more forceful, and I prefer his version over the Ashkenazy version.
> 
> The couplings are favourite Beethoven sonatas of mine. 'Les Adieux' finds Beethoven hinting at his late music. The piano sonata No. 27 is somewhat neglected, and again hints at the late music to come. Interestingly this sonata (in two movements) has a second movement that is relaxed and almost sounds like Schubert.


I have both sets and Ashkenazy is my first choice of these two.The Andante Favori by Ashkenazy is so well played ,he always sounds so natural,my opinion of course.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Borodin: Polovstian Dances from Prince Igor
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol*
The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell, cond.
Rec. 1958









*CD #26 FROM:



















*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1, Trio. Kungsbacka Piano Trio, Dukes. This along with the companion disc are well performed and very engaging. Recommended.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 144, 84, 92, 83, 82, 125, 200, 18, 126, 181. John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir.










Fibich: Symphony No. 3, Marek Stilec. Another fine symphony, well performed.










Rossini: Stabat Mater. Majella Cullagh/ Mirco Palazzi/ Antonino Fogliani/ Poznań Camerata Bach Choir/ Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen. Excellent performance, Recommended.










Italian Concertos. Works by Vivaldi, Durante, Pergolesi, others. Concerto Koln. This was a freebie from somewhere and it's just delightful Very fine performances and recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150366


*Eugène Ysaÿe*
Poème élégiaque

*César Franck*
Violin Sonata in A major

*Louis Vierne*
Violin Sonata in G minor

*Lili Boulanger*
Nocturne for violin and piano

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2019


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & No. 6 'Pastoral'* Tonhalle Orchester Zurich conducted by David Zinman on Arte Nova








To finish this evening's listening we have two highly contrasting Beethoven symphonies - the fifth and sixth 'pastoral'. They are played here by the Tonhalle Orchester Zurich conducted by David Zinman. Modern instruments but perhaps influenced by the period instrument approach. Lively and fairly transparent. there's a lot to like here.


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1* "Classical"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Ozawa_

And back to 20th century (albeit "classically inspired") Russian symphonic music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rmathuln said:


> *Borodin: Polovstian Dances from Prince Igor
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol*
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell, cond.
> Rec. 1958
> 
> *CD #26 FROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stick a 'tache on old George and I reckon he could be Stravinsky's stunt double.


----------



## haziz

Rmathuln said:


> *Borodin: Polovstian Dances from Prince Igor
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol*
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell, cond.
> Rec. 1958
> 
> View attachment 150364
> 
> 
> *CD #26 FROM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like I am not the only one adopting a Russian orchestral theme today!

Cheers!


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. (All written between 1896 and 1897 after his return from America) Wonderful music.









Dohnanyi Piano Quintets 1 (1895) and 2 (1914). Charming music.









Joachim Violin Concerto in Gm (1851) and Violin Concerto in Dm in the Hungarian Style (1857)









Smetana String Quartet #1 'From my Life' (1876) and Janacek String Quartets 1 'Kreutzer Sonata' (1923, inspired by the Tolstoy novella of the same name) and 2 'Intimate Pages' (1928). Fantastic disk, don't let the front cover put you off, this is a superlative disk, music is very interesting, terrific playing and good sound quality. 









Martinu Symphonies 2 (1943) and 3 (1944). Both written while in the USA.


----------



## Rmathuln

cougarjuno said:


>


:tiphat:

Decca - Give us a Complete Dohnányi Cleveland Orchestra box!

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Cello Sonata (Sol Gabetta, cello and Polina Leschenko, piano). A great sonata and a fine performance on YouTube.


----------



## mparta

Rmathuln said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Decca - Give us a Complete Dohnányi Cleveland Orchestra box!
> 
> :tiphat:


There's some problem with Decca and these Cleveland/von Dohnanyi recordings, hard to find, big boxes out of print, you can't even get an MP3 of their Mozart symphonies in the US, although they're available in the UK, France and Deutschland. Very annonying.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello),

feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)

Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Harmonies des bois, Op. 76
Offenbach: Introduction, Prière et Boléro for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 22
Offenbach: Je suis Brésilien, j'ai de l'or (from La vie parisienne)
Offenbach: La Vie Parisienne (Paris Life)
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Les Larmes de Jacqueline (No. 3 from Harmonies des bois, Op. 76)
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Suite for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 16b


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> *Balakirev - Islamey* (orchestrated by Sergei Liapounov)
> *Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia*
> _Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Esa-Pekka Salonen_
> 
> Continuing with Russian orchestral music.


We have a remarkable similar taste / collection


----------



## KenOC

More Sol Gabetta (and others) in Beethoven's Op. 38 piano trio, his arrangement of his Septet Op. 20, a big hit written a couple of years earlier. If you haven't heard this, you may want to give it a listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Burgmüller, F - La Péri - Romantic ballet in 2 Acts


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 1


----------



## Gothos

EMI Classics have guided me towards a lot of great music.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Marcello's Violin Concerto in B-Flat Major
Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage (Violin)
August 1993, London, St Jude's Church, Central Square

From:


----------



## Rogerx

Gundula Janowitz - Mozart: Concert Arias
Wiener Symphoniker and Wilfried Boettcher


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Maria Tipo (piano)


----------



## Ariasexta

Capella Sancti Georgi. Ralf Popken
CPO

Georg Bohm(1661-1733), a talented composer, had known JS Bach during his lifetime and he bought and sold many copies of JS Bachs Clavier-Ubung in Luneburg in 1727. He left some keyboard works and a few canatats, around 9 titles of the latter. This CD contains 4 of the surviving titles, they are very demanding pieces that need to be listened for all JS Bach enthusiasts. According to CPE Bach, second son of JS Bach, his father admired Georg Bohm since youth. This CD explains the sufficient reasons of JS Bach admiration and his continued inspirations for his own vocal works.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light
and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu


----------



## Guest002

Arvo Pärt's _Magnificat _
Paul Hillier, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir


----------



## Guest002

Charles-Marie Widor's _Organ Symphony No. 6 _
Marie-Claire Alain (organ)


----------



## Malx

Concluding listening to the Symphonies from the de Vriend Beethoven box with:

*Beethoven, Symphonies 7, 8, & 9 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part four for either side of the grocery run.

Violin Concerto no.1 in B-flat K207 (1773):










Symphony no.21 in A K134 (1772):
Symphony no.22 in C K162 (1773):
Symphony no.23 in D K181 (1773):
Symphony no.24 in B-flat K182 (1773):
Symphony no.25 in G-minor K183 (1773):
Symphony no.26 in E-flat K184 (1773):
Symphony no.27 in G K199 (1773):
Symphony no.28 in C K200 (prob. 1773 or 1774):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_Concertone_ in C for two violins and orchestra K190 (1774):


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pierre Boulez*: Le Visage Nuptial. Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers

Inspired by a series of posts from a few pages back. Not the Boulez that I'm the most familiar with, but it sounds good to my ears. Kind of reminds me of the Webern Cantatas.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra from the bow in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Violin Concerto Op.61":










Due to a 2 hour delay this morning for school (yesterday's snow storm) I actually got to make myself a real breakfast. I'm now having a cup of coffee and enjoying this CD.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony 9*
_Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Rafael Kubelik_

I never understood Mahler's 9th symphony. I am not sure I understand it any better today.


----------



## Rogerx

Janáček: On An Overgrown Path, Piano Sonata & In the Mists

Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Joe B

CD 3 of 4 - Clytus Gottwald leading Schola Cantorum Stuttgart:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## 13hm13

Pierre Rode - Violin Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 6 - Eichhorn


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonatas on Deutsche Grammophon K.576-K.570-K.331 & K.457


----------



## Baxi

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)
*Concerto for Orchestra (Sz116)
The Miraculous Mandarin - Suite op.19 / (Sz73)
Two Pictures for Orchestra (Sz46)*
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy
1964/65


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150386


*Ernest Chausson*

Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Symphonie en si bémol majeur, op. 20

Véronique Gens, soprano
Orchestre National de Lille
Alexandre Bloch

2019


----------



## Joachim Raff

Korngold Piano Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> We have a remarkable similar taste / collection












I think you have this huge box,what are your comments?


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I think you have this huge box, what are your comments?


As I am a huge Bonynge fan it's a bit of a mix. They have included also vocal works .
( Not quiet right tittle I mean )


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Partita No. 1 in B-Flat Major, BWV 825

Igor Levit










Bach JS: Partita No. 2 in C Minor, BWV 826

Martha Argerich


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Cefalo" (Ng/Signum)
Vivaldi - Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425 (Parkening/EMI)
Tartini - Sonata a Quatro in D (Belli/Brilliant)
Locatelli - Funeral Symphony (Biondi/Opus 111)
Facco - Concerto #1 from "Pensieri Adriarmonici" (Guglielmo/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti, Schubert, Mompou and Albéniz

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Albéniz: Iberia, book 1
Mompou: Paisajes
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K322 in A major
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> As I am a huge Bonynge fan it's a bit of a mix. They have included also vocal works .
> ( Not quiet right tittle I mean )


Let me put it another way, if you are looking for Ballet music would this box be your first choice?


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Let me put it another way, if you are looking for Ballet music would this box be your first choice?


If I had none the whole set in advance , no. I have all the Ballet on LP or CD.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> If I had none the whole set in advance , no. I have all the Ballet on LP or CD.


 In other words ,for me with very little Ballet music,no Bonyngne recordings at all this is a fine choice.


----------



## millionrainbows

Coach G said:


> @Haziz and everyone:
> 
> I see you're a fan of _Scheherazade_ by Rimsky, and I also have multiple versions in my CD library: Bernstein, Ormandy, Ozawa, Mehta, Karajan; and probably the best to my ears: Yuri Temirkanov with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. As a rule, I try to limit multiple versions of classical masterpieces to four, but I've allowed for exceptions as you can see.
> 
> _Scheherazade_ is one of those great and wonderful pieces that highlight the use of orchestral color; that would also include Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_ and _Don Quixote_, Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_, and Respighi's _Pines of Rome_ and _Fountains of Rome_. As different as those composers are from one another I always think of such pieces as being alive with color, like when you watch the _Wizard of Oz_ and everything becomes alive with color as Dorothy enters the Land of Oz.
> 
> I'm convinced that John Williams took a page or two from Rimsky when he composed the dramatic score to the all-time greatest disaster movie, _The Poseidon Adventure_, as I always seem to hear a bit of _Scheherazade_ in the opening theme.
> 
> My favorites by Rimsky, though, are _Russian Easter Overture_ and _Capriccio Espagnol_. Russian Easter is powerful and soulful, and I read in the liner notes of one of my many recordings of it that Rimsky said that in order to fully enjoy it one had to attend a Russian Orthodox service on an Easter morning; and though I've yet to meet that qualifier, I have been to Spain and Rimsky's orchestral postcard, _Capriccio Espagnol_ always makes me want to go back.
> 
> Here in the USA, I don't think that Rimsky has yet to be enjoyed for the many fine operas that he composed and I came very late to getting around to pressing my ears to Rimsky's operatic oeuvre when I first heard _Sadko_ in it's entirety a few years back. Even so, Rimsky's revision of Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_ has become the standard and remains among the most popular bar none anywhere; and is one of my favorites as well; though some _Boris_ enthusiasts are now advocating Mussorgsky's original version or a less Rimskyfied edition.


The soundtrack to _Dune_ also owes a lot to Scheherazade. It's one of those almost-cliché masterpieces that the masses love, but I love it on its own terms in spite of its ubiquitous popularity. That's interesting and informative what you say about orchestral color, too.

Currently:


----------



## Guest002

P. D. Q. Bach's _The Wurst of P. D. Q. Bach _
Peter Schickele, The Greater Hoople Area Off-Season Philharmonic & The OKAY Chorale

I know, I know... (But I've had a very, very pleasant afternoon!)


----------



## millionrainbows

Rogerx said:


> As I am a huge Bonynge fan it's a bit of a mix. They have included also vocal works .
> ( Not quiet right tittle I mean )


When I first glanced, I thought you had a Byonce box set. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> When I first glanced, I thought you had a Byonce box set. :lol:


He has only the posters......:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> When I first glanced, I thought you had a Byonce box set. :lol:


Something completely different ....


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Mahler - Symphony 9*
> _Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Rafael Kubelik_
> 
> I never understood Mahler's 9th symphony. I am not sure I understand it any better today.


Took me forever too. I now like it and I think I have the sense of it, having heard it in concert and listened to HvK and Haitink. But I don't think I know why it has a sort of "revered" status, seems pretty workmanlike for Mahler to me. I guess that sounds a little harsh, I do like it now but I think it gives up its secrets reluctantly.


----------



## mparta

From this set, the Piano Quintet. What a glorious piece! Much of this late romantic French repertory is shamefully ignored, i'd give a bit for more of this and one or two fewer recordings of the Brahms quintet, for instance. Not to make it a competition, but only so much time in the world, and I would have hated to have missed this. I think there are quite a few performances/recordings of Vierne, so maybe a little less "unknown" but still....


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Helgi

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
Hans Rosbaud/Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden
Pierre Fournier


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Persephone* - Michele Molese (tenor), Vera Zorina (speaker), The Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Igor Stravinsky.

One of the very few works with a narrator I can stomach. Cover is for a single disc issue, I have the recording in the box illustrated below.

*ETA*: let the disc run on and listened to 'Ode' & 'Monumentum pro Gesulado di Venosa'.
a couple of short but superbly put together little works, especially the latter imo.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - The Magic Flute - Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus/Janowitz/Gedda/Berry/Popp/Frick/Schwarzkopf/Ludwig


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Sonata No.29 "Hammerklavier"
Sonata No.31


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150395


*John Tavener*
Song for Athene
The Lamb

*John Ireland*
Ex ore innocentium

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Hymn to the Cherubim

*Count Alexander Sheremetiev*
Now ye heavenly powers

*Benjamin Britten*
Hymn to St Cecilia

*Pawel Łukaszewski*
Ave Maria

*Antonio Lotti*
8-part Crucifuxus

*Gregorio Allegri*
Miserere

*Zoltán Kodály*
Esti Dal

*Nigel Short*
The Dying Soldier (trad. arr.)

*Gustav Holst*
Psalm 148, Lord who had made us for Thine own

*William Henry Harris*
Faire is the Heaven

Tenebrae
Nigel Short

2006


----------



## millionrainbows

Malx said:


> *Stravinsky, Persephone* - Michele Molese (tenor), Vera Zorina (speaker), The Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> One of the very few works with a narrator I can stomach. Cover is for a single disc issue, I have the recording in the box illustrated below.


That Stravinsky box is the best investment I ever made. I'm getting it out now to also listen to Persiphone.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Incidental Music to Egmont & Ruins of Athens

Dennis Russell Davies, Mechthild Gessendorf, New York Choral Artists, Joseph Flummerfelt, Roger Andrews

Orchestra Of St. Lukes

Release Date: 4th Oct 2005
Catalogue No: 3315555
Label: EMI
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Maurice Ravel's _L'Enfant et les Sortilèges_
Mikko Franck, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France

This is a newish (2016) recording. I think I still prefer my 1961 Maazel version. This one seems a bit 'square' and earnest to me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart: The Last Five Symphonies. His genius is apparent.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

His genius is apparent.

Stan's Bruckner and Beethoven are oft and rightly commented on, but also his Brahms is forking outstanding. _Highly_ recommended!


----------



## millionrainbows

Knorf said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> His genius is apparent.
> 
> Stan's Bruckner and Beethoven are oft and rightly commented on, but also his Brahms is forking outstanding. _Highly_ recommended!


I might try some of that, if I can get by that horrendous cover portrait.


----------



## Malx

Bear with me - I played this recording of Tchaikovskys 'Pathetique' after reading a post by Becca on the Bruckner 6 thread which has a link to a video of Herbert Blomstedt briefly discussing split violins - something Klemperer was a advocate of.

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

I am a fan of Klemperer but will openly admit than you may find his Tchaikovsky a bit different to many recordings - there is plenty of detail but he is not as overtly romantic as many.


----------



## Guest002

Trying Again.
Maurice Ravel's _L'Enfant et les Sortilèges_
This time with Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic (!)
I found the Mikko Franck utterly *un*humorous really, with a couple of moments of charm (which you can't help doing, because that's what the music is!)
I'm not holding out a lot of hope for Rattle, because I don't think he gets light wit at the best of times! But fingers crossed…

*Edited to update:* Surprisingly good. Excellent, in fact. But still not a replace for the 1960s Maazel version, I think. But Rattle's Artithmétique was very good, and his cats were very much on-heat! The Berlin Phil surprised me, that they could descend from Beethovenesque heights to do this sort of music so humorously, frankly! But they do it very well and are sonically superb throughout.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part five scattered throughout the rest of today.

Bassoon Concerto in B-flat K191 (1774):










Symphony no.29 in A K201 (1774):
Symphony no.30 in D K202 (1774):








***

Symphony [_no.51_] in D K121/207a - begins with the overture to the opera _La finta giardiniera_ K196 (overture and middle movement from 1774 or 1775, finale possibly composed a year or two earlier):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Violin Concerto no.2 in D K211 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.3 in G K216 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.4 in D K218 (1775):


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celeste - Chicago So, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday afternoon I continued with discs 6-10 of the Sony (formally CBS Masterwork's) Black Composers Series from 1974-1978:

1. *Jose White Lafitte*: _Violin Concerto_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/Aaron Rosand, violin); *David Baker*: _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Janos Starker, cello/Alain Planes, piano) 
2. *William Grant Still*: _Sahdji_; *Fela Sowande*: _African Suite_; *George Walker*: _Lyric for Strings_ (Paul Freeman/London Symphony Orchestra w/the Morgan State College Choir on _Sahdji_)
3. *Olly Wilson*: _Akwan_; *TJ Anderson*:_Squares_; *Talib Rasul-Hakim*: _Visions of Ishwara_ (Paul Freeman/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra w/Richard Bunger, piano & electric piano on _Akwan_)
4. *George Walker*: _Piano Concerto_; *Adolphus Hailstork*: _Celebration_; *Hale Smith*: _Ritual and Incantations_ (Paul Freeman/Detroit Symphony Orchestra w/Natalie Hinderas, piano on _Piano Concerto_)
5. (Bonus CD) _Symphonic Spirituals_ arranged by *Hale Smith*, *Donald Erb*, *William Brown*, *Frederick Tillis*, and _Morton Gould_ (Paul Freeman/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/William Brown, tenor & Barbara Jordan, narrator)

We start with Jose White Lafitte who lived from 1836 to 1918, and according to a brief and informal bit of internet research was also an acclaimed violinist of Afro-Cuban/Spanish heritage. He was once paired with the American icon, Louis Moreau Gottschalk as a violin/piano duo. His Violin Concerto is straight out of the Romantic era and belongs to the great Romantic violin concertos by Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Bruch (_#1_), Lalo (_Espagnol_), and Weiniawski. Next we go into a group of Black composers, most African-American, but at one Nigerian (Fela Sowande); who represent the Early Modern period and range from tonal, to atonal, some drawing from traditional African or African-American music, and some not. We end with a collection of spirituals arranged by a number of Black and White composers. I found the _Symphonic Spirituals_ project to be a bit too pristine and lush (too _Symphonic_?), and thought the arrangements lacks some soul but the tenor was on-point and sincere. While Barbara Jordan has my undying respect as a civil rights leader, her narration was also distracting.

All-in-all though, this is a great and valuable set that I purchased recently I know I'll return to again and again.


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel", Chamber Concerto
Reiko Watanabe, Andrea Lucchesini
Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli

Absolutely superb performances of these masterworks!


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> *Stravinsky, Persephone* - Michele Molese (tenor), Vera Zorina (speaker), The Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Igor Stravinsky.
> 
> One of the very few works with a narrator I can stomach. Cover is for a single disc issue, I have the recording in the box illustrated below.
> 
> *ETA*: let the disc run on and listened to 'Ode' & 'Monumentum pro Gesulado di Venosa'.
> a couple of short but superbly put together little works, especially the latter imo.


I wonder what was the reasoning for choosing those three specific, not necessarily well-known choral groups all from different places to record with Stravinsky himself.


----------



## Rmathuln

millionrainbows said:


> That Stravinsky box is the best investment I ever made. I'm getting it out now to also listen to Persiphone.


Was for me too, until this one came out



















Many of these sound phenomenally better to my ears in the newer box.

The earlier box is just a rerelease of the Stravinsky Recorded Legacy box










Which primarily had the contents from this 1982 or so LP edition


----------



## Guest002

I am toe-dipping. I haven't even catalogued this yet, but am playing it straight off the CD.
I can see myself doing Pierre Boulez's _Notations_ from volume 1, just to see how we go.
After that, I commit to nothing…!
But I see there's another 12 CDs to come 

It's my first known piece of Pierre Boulez that I've actually bought, own and willingly played. Wish me luck. 

And thanks to all those who a few pages up posted Boulez plays and links to Youtube.
You know you're to blame if anything goes horribly wrong, OK?!


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150399
> 
> 
> I am toe-dipping. I haven't even catalogued this yet, but am playing it straight off the CD.
> I can see myself doing Pierre Boulez's _Notations_ from volume 1, just to see how we go.
> After that, I commit to nothing…!
> But I see there's another 12 CDs to come
> 
> It's my first known piece of Pierre Boulez that I've actually bought, own and willingly played. Wish me luck.
> 
> And thanks to all those who a few pages up posted Boulez plays and links to Youtube.
> You know you're to blame if anything goes horribly wrong, OK?!


I don't drink but I'd need a bottle or 2 of something very stiff by my side if I were doing this. Those who like it have been selling it hard. You'll see. 
Expensive too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Massenet, Piano Concerto
*

I usually don't like concertos, but so far, this box set has been fun to listen to. (I know, David Hurwitz also used the term "fun," but I came up with the label on my own before I realized he said it).

I'm enjoying the sound of the Massenet piece. I don't know if it's "good" or "bad"; I guess I'll have to pick it apart later.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

There are two recordings of the "Goldberg Variatrions" in this box,this one is from 1988,the other is a live recording 1985


----------



## eljr

The Concerto Project, Volume 3

Beethoven Orchester Bonn & Raschèr Saxophone Quartet, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 26th May 2008
Catalogue No: OMM0042
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Guest002

mparta said:


> I don't drink but I'd need a bottle or 2 of something very stiff by my side if I were doing this. Those who like it have been selling it hard. You'll see.
> Expensive too.


I have 2 bottles of Chilean Merlot. I'm not sure which is the more difficult to assimilate to be honest!
It's not awful. It's not cuddly, however.
I am still imbibing. The merlot _and_ the Boulez.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 6
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

A superb, riveting account of this nowdays sadly overlooked (outside the UK) symphony.


----------



## SanAntone

*Cage*: _Etudes Australes_
Sabine Liebner


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 6
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
> 
> A superb, riveting account of this nowdays sadly overlooked (outside the UK) symphony.


I need to listen to that one. I've been neglecting the Haitink box set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Persephone 
Ode
Momentum pro Gesualdo Di Venosa


----------



## Knorf

You're all tempting me to jump into the Stravinsky listening party! But now:

*Elliott Carter*: Quintet for Piano and Winds
András Schiff, piano; Felix Renggli, flute; Heinz Holliger, oboe; Elmar Schmid, clarinet; Radovan Vlatković, horn; Klaus Thunemann, bassoon

Still working on wrapping my brain around this. But it's fun, especially with such a stellar performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Luciano Berio *(1925-2003) -* Coro* _for forty voices & instruments _(1977)
Cologne Radio Chorus, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the composer. DG

This astounding composition is my numero uno of all the great maestro's works, even above 'Sinfonia'. And this recording is one of my desert island discs. So happy have I been with this performance for over 30 years that I don't even know if there is another recording out there .....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Klemperer with the Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester from 1954 on the Europa Musica label.

So far, listening to the first movement, this is way too fast. How many times can you say that about Klemperer?


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> *Luciano Berio *(1925-2003) -* Coro* _for forty voices & instruments _(1977)
> Cologne Radio Chorus, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the composer. DG
> 
> This astounding composition is my numero uno of all the great maestro's works, even above 'Sinfonia'.


Oh my, yes. It's amazing!

There are three other recordings of _Coro_ out there, as far as I know, on Col Legno (Bavarian Radio/Lucas Vis), Bis (Norwegian Radio/Grete Pederson), and Orfeo (ORF Vienna/Leif Segerstam). Of these, I only know the Col Legno recording, although I've been very curious about the other two. Anyway, the DG recording you have with Berio conducting would remain my preference between the two I know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*

My impression: What Knorf said.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Klemperer with the Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester from 1954 on the Europa Musica label.
> 
> So far, listening to the first movement, this is way too fast. How many times can you say that about Klemperer?


His live Concertgebouworkest radio recording from a bit earlier than that is similar: faster tempi everywhere than what we're presently accustomed to. It took me a little adjusting, but I came to really respond to what I now feel is a powerful concept for the piece.


----------



## premont

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> There are two recordings of the "Goldberg Variatrions" in this box,this one is from 1988,the other is a live recording 1985


I think the live recording is the most inspired of the two. The studio recording strikes me as being a bit "dry".


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Oh my, yes. It's amazing!
> 
> There are three other recordings of _Coro_ out there, as far as I know, on Col Legno (Bavarian Radio/Lucas Vis), Bis (Norwegian Radio/Grete Pederson), and Orfeo (ORF Vienna/Leif Segerstam). Of these, I only know the Col Legno recording, although I've been very curious about the other two. Anyway, the DG recording you have with Berio conducting would remain my preference between the two I know.


Thanks for the info Knorf. I may try and have a listen to the others, but I'm inclined to concur with your preference.


----------



## premont

Bourdon said:


> I have both sets and Ashkenazy is my first choice of these two.The Andante Favori by Ashkenazy is so well played ,he always sounds so natural,my opinion of course.


I would describe it in the way, that Ashkenazy is rather straight forward, and Arrau is more passioned. I may be in the mood for both at different times.


----------



## Joachim Raff

The Isle of the Dead


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150408


*Claude Debussy*

Sonata for cello and piano in D minor
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for violin and piano in G minor
Sonata for flute, viola, and harp
Trio for piano, violin, and cello in G major

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Gérard Caussé , viola
Edgar Moreau, cello
Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Bertrand Chamayou, piano

2017


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I have 2 bottles of Chilean Merlot. I'm not sure which is the more difficult to assimilate to be honest!
> It's not awful. It's not cuddly, however.
> I am still imbibing. The merlot _and_ the Boulez.


one word: usquebaugh


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Christopher Page leading Emma Kirkby and Gothic Voices in Abbess Hildegard of Bingen's "A feather on the breath of God":


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (CD 1 of 2):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Christopher Page leading Emma Kirkby and Gothic Voices in Abbess Hildegard of Bingen's "A feather on the breath of God":


Personally, I think Emma Kirkby's distinctive voice is one of the best things that could happen to Hildegard's music.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_, _Le Sacre du printemps_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Igor Stravinsky

Joining the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky party! I'm not hugely enamored of this _Le Sacre_, but this might still be my all-time favorite _Petrushka_.

ETA: The fork was I saying? I no longer agree with myself. This is a great _Rite of Spring_!


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: French Suites, BWV 812-17

Murray Perahia


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Trios Nos. 1-3 for Piano, Violin & Cello _
Geoffroy Couteau, Amaury Coeytaux, Raphaël Perraud & Nicolas Baldeyrou









Brahms is among my very favorite composers, and these trios and sonatas are some of his music I love best. Wonderful recordings.


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail - Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in choral music by Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach*: _Sonatas & Partitas_, BWVV 1001-1006 
Leila Schayegh









Brand new recording of these seminal works for solo violin. I have made it something of an obsession to find and listen to as many of these recordings as I can - and this one is my latest. Added value - these are period instrument performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150413


*George Frideric Handel*

Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Nisi Dominus, HWV 238
Salve Regina, HWV 241

Arleen Auger and Lynne Dawson, sopranos
Diana Montague, contralto
Leigh Nixon and John Mark Ainsley, tenors
Simon Birchall, bass

Choir of Westminster Abbey & Orchestra
Simon Preston

1988


----------



## SanAntone

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 150408
> 
> 
> *Claude Debussy*
> 
> Sonata for cello and piano in D minor
> Syrinx for solo flute
> Sonata for violin and piano in G minor
> Sonata for flute, viola, and harp
> Trio for piano, violin, and cello in G major
> 
> Renaud Capuçon, violin
> Emmanuel Pahud, flute
> Gérard Caussé , viola
> Edgar Moreau, cello
> Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
> Bertrand Chamayou, piano
> 
> 2017


Love that recording!


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Well- Tempered Clavier
selections
Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

Joe B said:


> In today's mail - Christopher Page leading Emma Kirkby and Gothic Voices in Abbess Hildegard of Bingen's "A feather on the breath of God"


The singing on this album is beautiful, but the reed drones on some of the pieces drive me to distraction. I gave my copy to the library a few years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

BREATHTAKING
_A Cornetto and a Voice Entwined_
*Biagio Marini - Nicolò Corradini - Giovanni Battista Bassani - Giacomo Carissimi - Tarquinio Merula, et al.*
_Hana Blaziková_ - soprano
_Bruce Dickey_ - cornetto
-Veronika Skuplik, Catherine Aglibut - violins
-Kris Verhelst - organ, harpsichord
-Mieneke van der Velden - viola da gamba
-Jakob Lindberg - theobro
_
Passacaille_


----------



## calvinpv

Qin Wenchen: *Across the Skies*, for pipa & string orchestra (2012)
Qin Wenchen: *Echoes from the Other Shore*, for gu-zheng & orchestra (2015)

Just listened to four of Qin's works on a disc put out by the Kairos label. Two of them were decent, but these two below really stood out. Both involve a soloist for a Chinese instrument, but they don't just play the stereotypical harp-like arpeggios and pentatonic scales. Qin really puts the pipa and gu-zheng to work, especially the pipa with all the overtone chords it has to play. You can also hear in the orchestral writing the influence of one of Qin's teachers, Nicolaus A. Huber.

Here are some program notes. The image of "a heavenly steed galloping across the sky" isn't just some vague programmatic content: the pipa actually sounds like a galloping stallion. It's a really cool effect.



> The name of Across the Skies is borrowed from a Chinese idiom, meaning a heavenly steed galloping across the sky in a powerful and unconstrained style, demonstrating an unfettered imagination. At the beginning of the musical composition, the pipa produces overtones when its strings are strummed with continuing strength in an irregular rhythm. At the same time, several string instruments play long, soft tones (containing three repeated perfect fifths) that result in an echo effect on the overtone chords of the pipa, while the other strings strengthen the overtone effect of the pipa by repeating the overtone. A pale acoustic segment consisting of diatonic scales repeatedly appears throughout the entire musical work. It comes from the western religious music and creates religious implication. The work concludes with a scattered overtone of the pipa against the faint sound background of the string orchestra, which is like a retrospect of long gone dreams.





> The other shore, a spiritual world one can never reach, only exists in artistic imagination.
> 
> The four core notes of the work, d, e-flat, f, and g, originate from the folk music of Central Asia, and they are also used for tuning up the zheng. Strings of the left and right parts of the zheng are tuned to have a unisonous microtonal relationship in order to achieve an effect of primitive and folk music. The zheng uses a large amount of special timbre which combines with the orchestra's nearly-natural sound. In the latter half of the music, other stringed instruments constitute a sound group with a large amount of pizzicato, forming a sharp confrontation against the sound of the zheng. Before the end of the whole music, wood- wind, brass and percussion instruments jointly create a "sighing" sound effect, echoing the end of Holy Road In May, another musical work of the same composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 2


----------



## daco

SanAntone said:


> *J.S. Bach*: _Sonatas & Partitas_, BWVV 1001-1006
> Leila Schayegh
> 
> View attachment 150412
> 
> 
> Brand new recording of these seminal works for solo violin. I have made it something of an obsession to find and listen to as many of these recordings as I can - and this one is my latest. Added value - these are period instrument performances.


Quite the coincidence - I listened to this recording this evening too!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto No. 1 & Symphony No. 5

Cédric Tiberghien (soloist)

Enrique Mazzola and Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Orchestre national d'Ile-de-France, Enrique Mazzola,


----------



## Gothos

Bought this on a whim very cheaply on Ebay.
Pleasantly suprised.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Edith Mathis (soprano) Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano)
London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## haziz

*Gernsheim: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz - Hermann Baumer_

Following a recommendation in a game in the polls subsection. Sounds fairly delightful so far.


----------



## Chilham

Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1, Mässig bewegt

Riccardo Chailly

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Shosty

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 
Performed by Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Conducted by Osmo Vanska


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Says 'video unavailable'. Could you post what you were seeing, please?

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

_Serenade no.6_ [_Serenata notturna_] in D for strings and timpani K239 (1776):
_March_ in D for two oboes, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets and strings K249 (1776):
_Serenade no.7_ [_Haffner_] in D for two flutes, two oboes, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets and strings K250 (1776):










Violin Concerto no.5 in A K219 (1775):
_Adagio_ in E for violin and orchestra K261 (1776):
_Rondo no.1_ in B-flat for violin and orchestra in K269 (by 1777):










Piano Concerto no.6 in B-flat K238 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.8 [_Lützow_] in C K246 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.9 in E-flat K271 (1777):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Oboe Concerto in C K. 314 (1777 or 1778):


----------



## Guest002

Heitor Villa-Lobos' _Guitar Concerto _
García Navarro, the London Symphony Orchestra and Narciso Yepes (guitar)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.9 in D minor. Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Guest002

Franz Ignaz Beck's _Sinfonia No. 1_ 
Donald Armstrong, New Zealand Chamber Orchestra

Beck (1734-1809) appears to have been quite the innovator when it comes to pre-Classical symphonies. These are certainly very attractive.


----------



## Malx

Started the day with some String Quartet music whilst looking out on to a garden covered in 6-8 inches of snow, with more on the way.
Not a lot by some of our fellow posters standards in the NE of USA but most we've seen for a couple of years.

*Prokofiev, String Quartet No 1 & Sonata for Two Violins - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No 4 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

*Max Bruch: Symphony No. 3*
_Gewandhaus Orchestra - Kurt Masur_


----------



## Guest002

Carl Nielsen's _Symphony No. 5 _
Bryden Thomson, Royal Scottish Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Stephen Layton leading the Holst Singers in music by Veljo Tormis:


----------



## Malx

Back into the Stravinsky box.

*Stravinsky, Pulcinella (suite) - Columbia SO, Igor Stravinsky.*


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Back into the Stravinsky box.


Are you going to stay there this time????!


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Are you going to stay there this time????!


To quote the erudite Kenny Dalglish:
"mibbes aye mibbes naw"


----------



## premont

SanAntone said:


> *J.S. Bach*: _Sonatas & Partitas_, BWVV 1001-1006
> Leila Schayegh
> 
> Brand new recording of these seminal works for solo violin. * I have made it something of an obsession to find and listen to as many of these recordings as I can *- and this one is my latest. Added value - these are period instrument performances.


This is what I do with the cello suites. I own many violin S&P recordings though, but generally I have less interest in these than in the cello suites. Maybe because I relatively fast tire of the sound of solo violin, particularly the shrill sound of many modern instruments. My preferred S&P recordings are Terakado, Busch, Matthews and the like.


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> To quote the erudite Kenny Dalglish:
> "mibbes aye mibbes naw"


Ah, the canny Scots!









Like you, it's not every day we get to see tobogganists doing their thing in the middle of the day and in the middle of the road!

Keeping warm inside with Francesco Geminiani's _Concerto IV in D major _
played by Geoffrey Lancaster and the Tasmanian Symphony Chamber Players. And the album art is so boring, I thought the snow would be more interesting!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 & Ballades

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev: Suite de Concert*
_Annelle K. Gregory (violin) - Kyiv Virtuosi SO - Yablonsky_


----------



## Guest002

Marcel Dupré's _Symphonie-Passion_ 
Jean-Christophe Geiser (organ)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Stravinsky: Petrouchka ...


----------



## HerbertNorman

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Are you going to stay there this time????!


With Hadrian's wall to defend it


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Brandenburg Concertos

Jordi Savall

Le Concert des Nations

And the snow photo out of my window:


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 etc

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Chopin: Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Die Forelle, S564
Liszt: Die Stadt - Mässig Geschwindt (No. 1 from Schwanengesang, S560, after Schubert)
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Fruhlingsglaube, S557c
Liszt: Widmung S566 after Schumann (Liebeslied)
Mussorgsky: Gopak (from Sorochintsy Fair)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Borodin, second Symphony , ages ago this.
I've got the Gergiev double CD (Decca) in my collection, but it hasn't been played for some time... no particular reason.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Christopher Page leading Gothic Voices with Andrew Lawrence-King (medieval harp) in music for the Kights of the Garter:


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.4 in the original version from this box


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

Alexander Scriabin's _The Early Scriabin _
Stephen Coombs (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Berkeley, L: Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Bliss: Music for Strings
Bridge: Lament
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10


----------



## elgar's ghost

No real snow here to speak of but the air is good and crisp - excellent conditions for a nice hour-long stroll. Anyway, now I'm home it's back to the music while deciding what to have for a late lunch... W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part seven scattered throughout the rest of afternoon.

Concerto in C for flute, harp and orchestra K299 (1778):
Flute Concerto no.1 in G K313 (1778):
Flute Concerto no.2 in D - transcription of the oboe concerto in C K314 (1778):










Symphony [_no.52_] in D K102/213c - begins with the overture to the opera _Il re pastore_ K208 (overture and middle movement from 1775, finale from prob. 1776 or 1777):








***

Symphony no.31 [_Paris_] in D K297 (1778):
Symphony no.32 [_Overture in the Italian Style_] in G K318 (1779):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_March no.1_ in D for two flutes, two oboes, two horns, two trumpets and strings K335 (bet. 1777-1779):
Serenade no.9 [_Posthorn_] in D for two flutes, two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, two horns, posthorn, timpani and strings K320 (1779):
_March no.2_ in D for two flutes, two oboes, two horns, two trumpets and strings K335 (bet. 1777-1779):


----------



## Guest002

Since *Dave Hurwitz has just recommended it in a new video*, I thought I'd dig out my recording of Tchaikovsky's _Romeo and Juliet_ with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra.

I don't have many copies of this to compare it to: I've long had this one and enjoy it immensely.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - String Quartet #10 - Borodin Quartet

Bach - The Art of Fugue - Glenn Gould (organ!)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150431


*William Byrd*

The Tallis Scholars

compilation 2007


----------



## mparta

GORGEOUS dancing performances, the Petrouchka is just enchanting and the Sacre even better!!

I can't listen too often, it's too wonderful. This group and conductor are a marvel.

Very much worth the investment if you haven't heard. Special.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Violin Concerto - Itzhak Perlman, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*


----------



## perempe

The Purcell Choir's 30th Birthday Concert - Haydn: The Creation

Will watch this one from 7:30PM CET despite I'm not into Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Hassan


----------



## Vasks

*Saint-Saens - Overture to an Unfinished Opera-comique (Markl/Naxos)
Faure - Piano Quartet #1 (Nash Ensemble/CRD)
Duparc - Chanson Triste & Au pays ou se fait la guerre (Te Kanawa/EMI)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Cello Sonatas_
ASIER POLO and ELDAR NEBOLSIN


----------



## Guest002

Wilhelm Stenhammar's _Florez and Blanzeflor _
Paavo Järvi, Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Peter Mattei (baritone)


----------



## Malx

*Ives, Symphony No 4 - Tanglewood Featival Chorus, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*

I never know quite what to make of this symphony but it is still an interesting listen.


----------



## Guest002

Aram Ilich Khachaturian's _Symphony No. 3_ 
Loris Tjeknavorian, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Arthur Adamian (organ)

Not the world's greatest recording, I think! Also: pet peeve time. I hate it when 'graphics designers' use Cyrillic letters to indicate Russian-ness (or even Armenian-ness) and thereby get it all wrong. Thus on this one, we get Cyrillic Ч used as a 'y' (though as I read it, I hear "ch") and ф used as an 'o', when it's an 'f'. My brain sort of implodes when confronted with the ghastliness of it all, really! (And the 'A' in Khachaturian at the top of the cover is actually Д, which is 'D'. Try pronouncing "Khdchdttzridn" in your head and you'll know what I'm going through!)


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Christopher Page leading Gothic Voices with Andrew Lawrence-King in "A Song for Francesca":


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> In yesterday's mail - Christopher Page leading Gothic Voices with Andrew Lawrence-King in "A Song for Francesca":
> 
> View attachment 150438


That's a fine recording,enjoy it.


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> JS Bach: Well- Tempered Clavier
> selections
> Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


The Guardian review called this, "... wilfully immaculate". Did you enjoy it?


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Fantasia on Two Russian Themes*
_Annelle K. Gregory (violin) - Kyiv Virtuosi SO - Yablonsky_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme / Andante Cantabile*
_Pieter Wispelwey - Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Daniel Sepec_


----------



## Malx

*Copland, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.*


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Cello Sonatas*
_Leonard Rose - Jean Bernard Pommier_


----------



## Malx

An interesting work by a minor British composer.

*Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.*










(only joking AB )


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphonies No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 & No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Like many in the northern hemisphere today, I awoke to an especially brisk and frosty morning, on top of a light dusting of snow, and went with a pair of the winteriest symphonies I know. Of course there are a lot of other choices for that category: Tchaikovsky 1, Mahler 4, Shostakovich 11...might pay those a visit later today.


----------



## Jacck

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Not the world's greatest recording, I think! Also: pet peeve time. I hate it when 'graphics designers' use Cyrillic letters to indicate Russian-ness (or even Armenian-ness) and thereby get it all wrong. Thus on this one, we get Cyrillic Ч used as a 'y' (though as I read it, I hear "ch") and ф used as an 'o', when it's an 'f'. My brain sort of implodes when confronted with the ghastliness of it all, really! (And the 'A' in Khachaturian at the top of the cover is actually Д, which is 'D'. Try pronouncing "Khdchdttzridn" in your head and you'll know what I'm going through!)


yes, like TЯUMP
the Я is not an R, but ya. But it's funny anyway


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150437
> 
> 
> Aram Ilich Khachaturian's _Symphony No. 3_
> Loris Tjeknavorian, Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Arthur Adamian (organ)
> 
> Not the world's greatest recording, I think! Also: pet peeve time. I hate it when 'graphics designers' use Cyrillic letters to indicate Russian-ness (or even Armenian-ness) and thereby get it all wrong. Thus on this one, we get Cyrillic Ч used as a 'y' (though as I read it, I hear "ch") and ф used as an 'o', when it's an 'f'. My brain sort of implodes when confronted with the ghastliness of it all, really! (And the 'A' in Khachaturian at the top of the cover is actually Д, which is 'D'. Try pronouncing "Khdchdttzridn" in your head and you'll know what I'm going through!)


I share your pain - I whinged about this very thing on the ASV cover art some years ago. And to a Russian it must look ridiculous.


----------



## Guest002

Edward Elgar's _Pomp and Circumstance Marches _
Daniel Barenboim, London Philharmonic Orchestra

I feel like General Melchett. Baaaaahr!
Pomp and Circumstance Marches can do that to a man.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

The final recordings of this set.CD 9

Sonata No.32
11 Bagatelles Op.119
6 Bagatelles Op.120


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor
The Borodin Trio

Heavy listening, but worth it.


----------



## Joe B

Leonida Kavakos, Patrick Demenga, and Enrico Pace performing Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Piano Trio No. 2":


----------



## Guest002

Alessandro Stradella's _San Giovanni Crisostomo _
Andrea De Carlo, Ensemble Mare Nostrum


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## vincula

A peaceful evening _chez moi_.

Great playing and heavenly recorded too.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra*_
Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_

Continuing with the mastery of Leonard Rose with the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Ormandy. Pierre Fournier with the BPO is my usual go-to for this repertoire, but this is as fine a performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
*Rodion Shchedrin*: Piano Concerto No. 5
Denis Matsuev
The Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev

As much as I like saying his name, I've not yet quite warmed up to Shchedrin's Piano Concerto No. 5. Still working on it, though. Shostakovich's, of course, are a delight. Splendid performances on this disc, too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part eight for tonight.

_Sinfonia Concertante_ in E-flat for violin, viola and orchestra K364 (1779):










Symphony no.33 in B-flat K319 (1779):
Symphony no.34 in C K338 (1780):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_Rondo no.2_ in C for violin and orchestra K373 (1781):










_Serenade no.10_ [_Gran Partita_]in B-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two basset horns, two bassoons, four horns and double bass K361 (prob. 1781 or 1782):










_Rondo no.1_ in D for piano and orchestra K382 (1782):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartok*

Sonata for two pianos and percussion

Stephan Kovacevich
Martha Argerich
Willy Goudzwaart


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_

Well, it is snowing outside....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Massenet, Scenes Alsaciennes*

Nicely done by a young John Eliot Gardiner in the days before he discovered gut strings, cornets, and other authentic things.


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Athalia, Op. 74: Overture & War March Of The Priests_
[Rec. 1979]
_
Calm Sea & Prosperous Voyage Overture, Op. 27
The Hebrides Overture, Op. 26, "Fingal's Cave"_
[Rec. 1978]
_
Die Erste Walpurgisnacht, Op. 60_
_Soloists:_ Margarita Lilowa, Horst Laubenthal, Tom Krause, Alfred Sramek
[Rec. 1976]
_
Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 52, "Hymn Of Praise"_
_Soloists:_ Edita Gruberova, Sona Ghazarian, Werner Krenn
[Rec. 1976]








_Conductor:_ Christoph von Dohnanyi
_Orchestra:_ Vienna Philharmonic
_Chorus:_ Vienna Singverein


----------



## Guest002

Ralph Vaughan Williams' _*The Poisoned Kiss*_ 
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Adrian Partington Singers, James Gilchrist, Janice Watson, Neal Davies, Roderick Williams, Emer McGilloway, Richard Stuart, Pamela Helen Stephen, Anne Collins, John Graham Hall, Helen Williams, Mark Richardson, Gail Pearson

Quite possibly the worst opera libretto I've ever heard: it sounds like Dr. Seuss did the work! EG, 
_Day is dawning, folks are yawning … Scrub and rub-a-dub, what a hub-bub!_ And so on.

But the music is beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rake's Progress*

I think yesterday was the Stravinsky listening session, so I'm a day late.

I bought this in November 2008 for 95 cents, and I've never taken the time to hear it. Maybe I can take a stab at it today.


----------



## Joe B

CD 4 of 4:


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## adriesba

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, The Rake's Progress*
> 
> I think yesterday was the Stravinsky listening session, so I'm a day late.
> 
> I bought this in November 2008 for 95 cents, and I've never taken the time to hear it. Maybe I can take a stab at it today.


How do you like it?


----------



## SanAntone

*Osvaldo Golijov* - _Oceana_ | _Tenebrae_ | _Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra_
Robert Spano, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Luciana Souza, Dawn Upshaw









_Oceana_ is the key work of this album, a composition for orchestra, three guitars, harp and voice, filled with Latin and jazz sounds. It is performed by the acclaimed *Los Angeles Guitar Quartet*, the *Atlanta Symphony Orchestra* under conductor *Robert Spano* (also on Ainadamar), and the multiple Grammy-nominated Brazilian jazz singer *Luciana Souza*. This piece was Golijov's first commission of a choral work in the spirit of J.S. Bach and became a source of inspiration for _La Pasión según San Marcos_ (St. Mark Passion), a future release on DG.

_Tenebrae _is a collaboration with the famous *Kronos Quartet*-one of the most influential ensembles of our time. The meditative work in two movements "is about pain," says Golijov, "but pain seen from inside and from a distance." Despite being Golijov's reflection on today's tormented world, _Tenebrae_ is a work of radiant beauty that offers consolation and a prayer for peace.


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150458
> 
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams' _*The Poisoned Kiss*_
> Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Adrian Partington Singers, James Gilchrist, Janice Watson, Neal Davies, Roderick Williams, Emer McGilloway, Richard Stuart, Pamela Helen Stephen, Anne Collins, John Graham Hall, Helen Williams, Mark Richardson, Gail Pearson
> 
> Quite possibly the worst opera libretto I've ever heard: it sounds like Dr. Seuss did the work! EG,
> _Day is dawning, folks are yawning … Scrub and rub-a-dub, what a hub-bub!_ And so on.
> 
> But the music is beautiful.


Hey, no knocking Dr. Seuss! Brilliant man and profound accompaniment to alerting children to a better way in the world.

Even an Englishman, a person's a person, no matter how small.


----------



## Guest002

mparta said:


> Hey, no knocking Dr. Seuss! Brilliant man and profound accompaniment to alerting children to a better way in the world.
> 
> Even an Englishman, a person's a person, no matter how small.


I was actually knocking the opera libretto! Dr. Seuss may be very clever (I have no idea: I was brought up on Enid Blyton and Charles Dickens, which probably speaks volumes!), but an opera libretto that sounds like _bad_ Dr. Seuss... is difficult to like much!

The saving grace is that the music sounds like _good_ Dr. Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150463


*Josef Suk*

Asrael Symphony, op. 27
Fairy Tale, op. 16

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2019


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1*
_National Philharmonic Orchestra (UK?) - Loris Tjeknavorian_


----------



## Helgi

*Dvořák: Slavonic Dances op. 46 & 72, Legends op. 59, Notturno in B major op. 40*
Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra

Note to self: figure out how to write these háček characters on a keyboard so that I don't have to copy and paste them every single time.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Rostropovich - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## 13hm13

The 'Romance" on ...

Svendsen - Octet, C.Nielsen - Quartet - Acad.St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## 13hm13

And the "Romance" once again on:









Sibelius - Violin Concerto; Svendsen, Halvorsen, Sinding - Dong-Suk Kang


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 2* in D minor, Op. 119
_Truls Mørk - Bergen PO - Neeme Järvi_


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Octet*
Mullova Ensemble

This performance was a step up from the first time I heard the piece, placing it now into above average territory. Thanks to whomever recommended this group.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4*
Emil Gilels/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

An old favorite, in an absolutely exquisite performance by one of my favorite pianists. I've tended to avoid Szell/Cleveland recordings for a while because of what I hear as a stiff, wooden quality in the conducting, but my gosh, the sheer sound of that orchestra was incredible, even when they're just accompanying.


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps: Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Wen-Sinn Yang - Evergreen Symphony Orchestra - Gernot Schmalfuss_


----------



## Manxfeeder

adriesba said:


> How do you like it?


The Rake's Progress is nice. I saw it on PBS a while ago, but it didn't bowl me over. I appreciate it for what it is, but personally, it doesn't ring my chimes. The Gardiner recording itself has great singers and is well engineered.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10, Op. 93
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway

Continuing with today's impromptu Shostakovich listening party on TC!

On the strength of this sensational Tenth, how I wish we had more recorded Shostakovich from Mr. Shipway.


----------



## calvinpv

Michel van der Aa: *Hysteresis*, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]

Very similar to his violin concerto in the way instruments interact with and influence one another. But in addition, there's a "soundtrack" (aka computer samples) that serves as a memory bank of sorts for the various musical fragments flying around, by "collecting" these fragments, so to speak, and spitting them back out several seconds later as a sort of echo (but echoes that also influence subsequent musical development -- hence the name of the piece). Of course, there is no actual live "collecting" since the soundtrack is pre-recorded. But given how well-integrated the soundtrack is, it's really hard to tell; your ears really want to hear it as live electronic processing. This work is probably the best use of sampling I've heard from van der Aa so far, though I still prefer the Violin Concerto and Up-Close for different reasons. Highly recommended; in fact, van de Aa's music as a whole is highly recommended, if you're into this kind of stuff.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2*
_Moscow RTV SO - Vladimir Fedoseyev_


----------



## Joe B

Rumon Gamba leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in British tone poems:


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes Brahms* : _Five Sonatas for Violin_, Vol. 2
Ulf Wallin, Roland Pontinen









I am enjoying these performances very much. Recent release, 2019.


----------



## Rogerx

Vida breve- Stephen Hough (piano)

Gramophone Magazine February 2021

To call this a concept album would be to diminish its power and timeliness. It is both a meditation on the fragility of life and a Bergmanesque game of chess with Death, for which Hough has laid out his pieces and pawns in a masterstroke of programming...Two of Hough's own arrangements, of a Korean traditional song and of Gounod/Bach, are at once transcendental and defiant: checkmate Death.


----------



## opus55

Concentus musicus Wien and Nikolaus Harnoncourt perform Haydn..

Symphony No.53, "L'Imperiale" and Armida


----------



## Rogerx

Chilham said:


> The Guardian review called this, "... wilfully immaculate". Did you enjoy it?


Bit harsh critic, the man plays outstanding. But hey, just my two cents. 
I love it though.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 18 
Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schumann: Piano Concerto Op. 54*
Annie Fischer, Piano
SWR Symphony Orchestra, Baden-Baden
Has Rosbaud, cond.
Rec. 1959


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
Symphony No.2,Op.23 in B-Flat
Symphony No.3,Op.53 in A


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

*Mary Violet Leontyne Price (born February 10, 1927)*



Leontyne Price sings Strauss : Vier letzte Lieder

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf

Da geht er hin (from Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59)
Fass' ich sie bang (from Guntram)
Sieh, Amme, sieh (from Die Frau ohne Schatten)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 6

National Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Guest002

Philippe Verdelot's _*Madrigals for a Tudor King *_
David Skinner, Alamire


----------



## Malx

A couple of Mahler discs to start today.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## Guest002

Arvo Pärt's *Nunc Dimitis *
Noel Edison, Elora Festivval Singers


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Despres: El Grillo
Despres: Missa Pange Lingua
Despres: Virgo salutiferi
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovksy: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Guest002

Josquin Desprez's *Motets & Chansons* 
Andrew Lawrence-King, Alamire


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part nine for late morning and afternoon.

_Allegro and Rondo_ in E-flat K370b and K371 for an abandoned horn concerto (1781 inc.):
Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat K417 (1783):










_Minuet_ in C for orchestra K409 (1782):
Symphony no.35 [_Haffner_] in D K385 (1782):
Symphony no.36 [_Linz_] in C K425 (1783):
_Adagio maestoso_ in G in G K444 - introduction for Symphony no.25 in D by Michael Haydn, mistakenly attributed to Mozart as Symphony no.37 (1783):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.11 in F K413 (1782 or 1783):
Piano Concerto no.12 in A K414 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.13 in C K415 (1782 or 1783):
Piano Concerto no.14 in E-flat K449 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.15 in B-flat K450 (1784):








***

*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## haziz

Atterberg: Cello Concerto
Truls Mork - The SO of Norrlands Operan - Kristian Jarvi

I am exploring the nominees on a cello concerto game in the polls section here on TC. I am not familiar with most of them, even though I consider the cello concerto one of my favorite genres.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas: D959-D537 (Postume.164)

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Guest002

Luigi Boccherini's *Keyboard Quintet in A minor *
Stephen Hough (piano), Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## 13hm13

Gatti: The Three Concertos (First Recordings)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150478


*Sir Hamilton Harty*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
The Children of Lir
Variations on a Dublin Air
The Londonderry Air
Ode to a Nightingale
A Comedy Overture
An Irish Symphony
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Heather Harper, soprano
Ralph Holmes, violin
Malcom Binns, piano
Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson

1979-1983, remastered 2004


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Amazing performances!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music VII - **** deine Augen auf

Ziesak & Pregardien

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Guest002

Gioachino Rossini's *Il Turco in Italia *
Gianandrea Gavazzeni, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milano, Maria Callas, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni, Nicolai Gedda


----------



## Jacck

David Maslanka - Symphony 9


----------



## Rmathuln

*Franck: Symphony in D minor*
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Kyril Kondrashin, cond.
Rec. 1970
*

CD #65 FROM:



















*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rmathuln

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> View attachment 150479
> 
> 
> Amazing performances!


Found used in good condition for less than $10 at Half Priced Books in Paradise Valley (AZ) a week ago.
Just ripped to the digital library last night.
Looking forward to hearing it soon.


----------



## haziz

*Hubay: Violin Concertos No. 3 & 4*


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3/ Arensky: Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Guest002

Testing some new code I've added to my player, giving it the ability to select anything in which a particular artist is performing, rather than just picking things _entirely_ at random. Guess which artist/performer I've selected to test with?!

Giacomo Puccini's _*Turandot*_ 
Tullio Serafin, Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Maria Callas


----------



## millionrainbows

Benjamin Lees: Piano Sonata No. 4, from the box


----------



## Vasks

*Reinagle - Overture in G (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottschalk - The Last Hope (Marks/Nimbus)
Bristow - Symphony #2 "Jullien" (Miller/New World)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - String Quartet #15 in G, D.887 - Quartetto Italiano

Merl, this is the one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9

Martina Arroyo (soprano), Regina Sarfaty (soprano), Nicholas Di Virgilio (tenor), Norman Scott (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Juilliard Chorus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ELbowe

*Bach: Toccata & Fugue D minor Famous Organ Works
Peter Hurford ‎- Decca ‎- Ovation -CD Germany 1987*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Havergal Brian's cantata "The Vision of Cleopatra". I'm very taken with this beautiful, neglected piece, done full justice here by Martyn Brabbins and the forces of English National Opera.


----------



## Jacck

Bruckner - Symphony 9
Celi


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "Sinfonia espansiva"
Erin Morley, Joshua Hopkins
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


----------



## haziz




----------



## Baxi

Alexander Porfirjewitsch Borodin (1833-1887)
*Prince Igor*
Soloists
Orchestra and Chorus of the National Opera Theatre of Sofia
Jerzy Semkow
1967


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Song of the Nightingale_ Symphonic Poem
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

The vividness and presence of this 1964 recording in SACD format really are quite astonishing, even for a recording that was already astonishing in its previous incarnations.


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150475
> 
> 
> Luigi Boccherini's *Keyboard Quintet in A minor *
> Stephen Hough (piano), Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


I have Les Adieux playing the keyboard quintets but don't understand the connection to Hough et al - a wee error in the system perhaps.
However you have nudged me in the direction of my disc which I have just given a spin - so many thanks.


----------



## Guest002

Oh well. Looks like the new code works. 

Giuseppe Verdi's Un Ballo in Maschera 
Antonino Votto, Coro e Orchestra del Teatro all Scala, Maria Callas

I may possibly be the only person in the world who finds Giuseppe di Stfano has a tendency to shout his way through an entire part, rather than sing it nicely. But Callas makes up for it, I think!


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> I have Les Adieux playing the keyboard quintets but don't understand the connection to Hough et al - a wee error in the system perhaps.
> However you have nudged me in the direction of my disc which I have just given a spin - so many thanks.


Looking at Discogs, I have no idea why Stephen Hough is mentioned in my cataloguing at all!
Definitely a glitch in the space-time warp and weft, I think.
Thanks for pointing it out. I shall re-catalogue ASAP!

Unfortunately, it means a trip to the loft. And it's -2 outside, and not much warmer in the loft!
Yeah.., on second thoughts, maybe I'll leave it for a bit!


----------



## Knorf

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I am deeply fond of this symphony. Today, after a few days of sub-freezing temperatures and snow, the sun has appeared, shining though mostly cloudy skies and in fact still lightly snowing, and the effect is delightful and magical. Just like this symphony!


----------



## haziz

As usual, I will likely listen to the first 3 movements and ditch the last 2.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Verdi: La forza del destino. Leontyne Price, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes. Levine LSO. Celebrating Price's birthday today!










Mozart: Violin Concertos 3 & 4. Julia Fischer, Yakov Kreizberg, Netherlands Chamber. Bright and engaging. Recommended.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Nelsons, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. Inspired by the current thread. A dramatic but not as spiritual reading. But the orchestra is superb and the disc highly recommended on its own merits.










Brahms: Serenades 1 & 2. Abbado, Berlin. Lovely and flowing and recommended (the whole set).










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Rene Kollo, Christa Ludwig, Karajan, Berlin. I especially like Ludwig in this recording but Ferrier remains my favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Rhapsodie D'Auvergne, Wedding Cake*

I don't usually use the word "delightful," but I can't think of any other word to describe this set.

Here's a link to David Hurwitz's review:


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Figure Humain
Quatre Motets pour un Temps de Pénitence
Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue
Quatre Motets pour le Temps de Noël
Quatre petites Prières de Saint François d'Assise

The Sixteen Harry Christophers


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> As usual, I will likely listen to the first 3 movements and ditch the last 2.


.... philistine


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Rattle_


----------



## eljr

François Couperin: Leçons de Tenebres

Monique Zanetti, Françoise Masset, Mathieu Dupouy, Jonathan Dunford, James Holland

Release Date: 17th Jun 2013
Catalogue No: LH09
Label: Herissons
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> *Carl Nielsen*: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "Sinfonia espansiva"
> Erin Morley, Joshua Hopkins
> New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


A lovely piece. Nielsen was such a consistent symphonist and composer overall.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Brahmsianhorn recommended this - at least it's the 1/30/50 recording; I don't know if the reference was to this label. I haven't listened to this in a long time, so I appreciate the incentive to bring it out again.







https://image.aladin.co.kr/product/5930/70/cover500/9194023263_1.jpg


----------



## SanAntone

*Igor Stravinsky* - _The Rite of Spring_






Orchestra: New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1958) conducted by Leonard B e r n ste i n

Part I: Adoration of the Earth
00:00 Introduction
03:28 The Augurs of Spring, Dances of the Young Girls
06:46 Ritual of Abduction
08:03 Spring Rounds
11:45 Ritual of the Rival Tribes
13:37 Procession of the Sage
14:39 Dance of the Earth

Part II: The Sacrifice
15:52 Introduction
21:02 Mystic Circles of the Young Girls
24:20 Glorification of the Chosen One
25:52 Evocation of the Ancestors
26:44 Ritual Action of the Ancestors
30:07 Sacrificial Dance


----------



## 13hm13

*Hanns Eisler conducted by "Hans Zimmer"*

Hanns Eisler conducted by "Hans Zimmer"? Don't forget the "E"!

Hanns Eisler - Orchestral Pieces - Hans E. Zimmer


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part ten - just four piano concertos scattered throughout the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.17 in G K453 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 3 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## eljr

Couperin: The Complete Pièces de clavecin, Vol. 9 (Live)

Mark Kroll (harpsichord)

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: CRC3777
Label: Centaur
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## vincula

Listening to Bruckner no.9/Van Beinum from this nice box:









Special thanks to member _Brahmsianhorn_ from the inspiration. Van Beinum never collects too much dust here though. He gets whirled quite regularly. I'm a devotee 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

Funny. I said, 'play me something involving Klemperer'. This isn't quite what I expected. But a look at the album art will tell you that the software is right! (Was Werner any relation to Otto?)

Arnold Schönberg's Gurre-Lieder 
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chirus, James McCracken (tenor), Jessye Norman (soprano), Tatiana Troyanos (mezzo-soprano), David Arnold (baritone), Werner Klemperer (speaker)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I noticed Brahmsianhorn didn't mention Simone Young in his extensive list of Bruckner's 9th recordings, so I'm listening with a little trepidation. But, hey, it's my ears, so we'll see what they say about it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Werner Klemperer (speaker)


I was wondering how Colonel Klink ended up there.


----------



## Knorf

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> (Was Werner any relation to Otto?)


Yes, Werner Klemperer the actor was Otto Klemperer's son.

In other news:

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Symphony No. 5 
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Max Pommer

It's been ages since I listened to this! It's a fascinating symphony.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I noticed Brahmsianhorn didn't mention Simone Young in his extensive list of Bruckner's 9th recordings, so I'm listening with a little trepidation. But, hey, it's my ears, so we'll see what they say about it.


I haven't heard Simone Young's Bruckner 9 yet myself, but all of the others from this cycle I've heard have been top-shelf.


----------



## Guest002

Knorf said:


> Yes, Werner Klemperer the actor was Otto Klemperer's son.


Thanks for that. One sort of thought they _had_ to be: it's not "Smith" after all! But it's good to know and I appreciate the info. And I didn't know the son was an actor: my Wiki-foo seems to have deserted me!


----------



## eljr

Timelapse

David le Page, Catherine Leech, Trish Clowes (saxophone), Graham Instrall, David Gordon

Orchestra of the Swan, Bruce O'Neil

Release Date: 22nd Jan 2021
Catalogue No: SIGCD662
Label: Signum
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> I was wondering how Colonel Klink ended up there.


Ah. I had to wiki it. I had no idea (we didn't really get Hogan's Heroes where I grew up, but I vaguely remember it from repeats). I am impressed I recognised him, however.

I will just say in passing that it's an extraordinary recording. Best I have, I think. (Of that work, I mean!)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: String Quintet in F major
Leipziger Streichquartett with Hartmut Rohde


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Cello Sonata
Sonata for Violin and Piano 1-2 & 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I haven't heard Simone Young's Bruckner 9 yet myself, but all of the others from this cycle I've heard have been top-shelf.


Critics give her grief for being expressive in the second subject of the first movement. I like it; it is the song-period, after all.

Now I'm listening to Giulini. This one is a personal favorite; it stands out with a particular sense of weltschmerz.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #1


----------



## Guest002

Ah, well. Second time's a charm and the software works!

Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky's _*Symphony No. 5 *_
Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

*Edited to add:* I have to say, I have never risen to the bait with Tchaikovsky. He's got lovely tunes, but I've never thought I could tell one work from another, or care about any of them. This is the first symphony recording I've got that actually makes me interested. I don't know if it counts as 'good' or not in the great scheme of things, but I've been engaged throughout. I'm still not sure I'd spot a piece of the 5th symphony on a quiz show, but I like what I'm hearing.

Serious question really: why can I hear a short clip from _Peter Grimes_ and know exactly who, when and what, but I hear a long stretch of Tchaikovsky and I turn to my other half and say "It might be Russian or Czech, nineteenth century, so it might be Dvorak"? What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sinfonietta in A Major Op #5

" Delightful early work by Prokofiev" by Mr Raff.... lol


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150514
> 
> 
> Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky's _*Symphony No. 5 *_
> Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


Well, rats. I just talked myself out of purchasing Klemperer's Romantic works box on Warner, and now this comes up. I'll have to listen on YouTube and get back to dithering.


----------



## Guest002

View attachment 150516


Gustav Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde 
Otto Klemperer, New Philharmonic Orchestra, Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

Another triumph for the 'Klemperer' search!


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, rats. I just talked myself out of purchasing Klemperer's Romantic works box on Warner, and now this comes up. I'll have to listen on YouTube and get back to dithering.


I really liked it. And I can take an ocean of Tchaikovsky without caring much one way or another. 
But you know that scene in 'Interstellar' where the guy says, 'They're not mountains... they're waves!". That's sort of like what I just felt with that recording. It wasn't just music, it was mountains.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute (Dreamsongs & Viola Concerto):









Current listening (CD 4 of 10):


----------



## Joachim Raff

CHRISTIAN SINDING - Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150515
> 
> 
> Sinfonietta in A Major Op #5
> 
> " Delightful early work by Prokofiev"


Where's the quote about it being "a delightfully early work" from?
You put it in quotes, so I am assuming they're not you're own words, but someone else's. Which wouldn't be a surprise, but an actual attribution would be helpful.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas

Matt Haimovitz - cello
Christopher O'Riley - fortepiano

2 SACD set


----------



## Joachim Raff

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150518
> 
> 
> CHRISTIAN SINDING - Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4


" Symphony No.3 , a ambitious, lengthy, sumptuous and meaty work" words courtesy of the infamous Mr Raff... lol


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I really liked it. And I can take an ocean of Tchaikovsky without caring much one way or another.


Thanks. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez* - _Dérive 1_
Ensemble intercontemporain, Dylan Corlay, direction






Enregistré en direct par la Philharmonie Nationale de Moscou le 19.11.2020 au Tchaikovsky Concert Hall.


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> " Symphony No.3 , a ambitious, lengthy, sumptuous and meaty work" words courtesy of the infamous Mr Raff... lol


So you just make this stuff up, put it in quotes, and we're supposed to think they're significant. Got you.

LOL.


----------



## Guest002

SanAntone said:


> *Pierre Boulez* - _Dérive 1_
> Ensemble intercontemporain, Dylan Corlay, direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enregistré en direct par la Philharmonie Nationale de Moscou le 19.11.2020 au Tchaikovsky Concert Hall.


I find that difficult to hear as music. It's definitely interest as 'sonic experience'. I don't dislike it. But I am struggling to hear the elements of music in it. Not knocking; just saying. This stuff is all new to me.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joachim Raff

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> So you just make this stuff up, put it in quotes, and we're supposed to think they're significant. Got you.
> 
> LOL.


Yep. As significant as your comments


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky Symphony No 5 in E Minor


----------



## haziz

*Anton Dvorák: Symphony No. 8*
_Budapest Festival Orchestra - Ivan Fischer_


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I find that difficult to hear as music. It's definitely interest as 'sonic experience'. I don't dislike it. But I am struggling to hear the elements of music in it. Not knocking; just saying. This stuff is all new to me.


I found it very compelling, and for me not a hard work to digest.


----------



## Joe B

Last night I listened to Vol. 1, tonight I'll go with Vol. II:


----------



## SanAntone

Previously -

*Bach* - _Cello Suites_
Suren Bagratuni (2005)









And now -

*Bach* - _Cello Suites_
Sergey Malov (2020)









I preferred the second one since Malov uses a Baroque shoulder cello, and the sound of the instrument is nicer to my ears. But Bagratuni's account of these suites is excellent in any event.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major, Op. 84,

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Gothos

Disc1
Symphony No.1 in C minor,Op.11
Symphony No.5 in A minor,Op.56 "Scottish"


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suites Nos. 1 & 2/ Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-5

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Malx

A gentle start today.

*Britten, Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings - Robert Tear (tenor), Dale Clevenger (horn), Chicago SO, Carlo Maria Giulini.*

I enjoy this recording and would happily put it alongside the Britten/Pears recording.


----------



## Guest002

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's _DZ 07092 Music for a Pantomime _
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Guest002

Ralph Vaughan Williams' _English Folksong Suite _
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A recital of late Brahms (Opp.116-119) from Stephen Hough, not the last word on this endlessly subtle music IMHO but a fine guide to it all the same.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part eleven for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K466 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.22 in E-flat K482 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.23 in A K488 (1786):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Symphony no.38 [_Prague_] in D K504 (1786):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Fragment of an _Allegro_ in E for an abandoned horn concerto K494a (1786 inc.)
Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Magnificat

Sir Neville Marriner

Laszlo Heltay, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Arching Heavens
A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Mirjam Solomon (soprano), Júlia Heéger (soprano), Emma Suszko (alto), Varvara Merras-Häyrynen (alto), Jukka Jokitalo (tenor), Martti Anttila (tenor), Juha-Pekka Mitjonen (bass)
Helsinki Chamber Choir
Nils Schweckendiek


----------



## SanAntone

*Hindemith* - _Complete String Quartets_
Amar Quartet









Until this Naxos complete set, the only one I knew about was by the *Danish String Quartet*, which is very good, IMO. I've only scratched the surface of this new (2017) set by the *Amar Quartet,* but I can't help but welcome its addition to the Hindemith catalog.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Carlo Maria Giulini.*

This may be regarded as well uphostered Brahms but for me it works very well - Giulini takes no account of HIP and ploughs his own furrow, excellent playing from the VPO at tempos that are never rushed.


----------



## Ariasexta

Jean Henri D`Anglebert(1629-1691), Complete works for harpsichord.
Christophe Rousset playing on the 1624 Johannes Ruckers.

Performance-wise not the best but worthy of a permanent place in my collection, the 1624 Ruckers instrument is recorded in traditionally benchmark Decca quality. Monsieur D`Angleberts harpsichord pieces are more song-like than L Couperins, whereas L Couperin shows heavy influences from Frescobaldi and Froberger. You can feel the french chansons and Lullyian dramatic influences throughout, poetic and melodic.









Festliche Kantaten

Dietrich Buxtehude(1637-1710)
Musica Lingua. Direction: Stephan Schreckenberger.
Label: Genuin

This recording is one of the best baroque vocal performances ever, not of Buxtehude`s works only, but of all baroque vocal repertoirs. Even if you have the complete box by Ton Koopman, you should not miss this CD too.

Today is the chinese new year festival of the chinese calendar. And Happy New Year to all. :tiphat:

One interesting anecdote about the chinese calendar, it was in fact improved using older chinese calendars into the current shape by the german jesuit missionary and mathematician Johann Adam Schall von Bell(1592-1666) under the request from the chinese emperor Shunzhi(1638-1661), which was probably a puppet of the true ruler Aisin Dorgon(1612-1651). Since then, all chinese festivals are based on doctor von Bells calendar, which has become the modern chinese calendar. Isn`t a bit christian of the chinese Spring Festival?


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Inspired by reading the conclusion of *MW's* Karajan thread I took this classic recording down from the shelves.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Herbert von Karajan.*
Majestic - the playing of the Vienna strings in final passages of the Adagio is magnificent.


----------



## premont

SanAntone said:


> *Bach* - _Cello Suites_
> Suren Bagratuni (2005)
> 
> *Bach* - _Cello Suites_
> Sergey Malov (2020)
> 
> I preferred the second one since Malov uses a Baroque shoulder cello, and the sound of the instrument is nicer to my ears. But Bagratuni's account of these suites is excellent in any event.


Agree that Bagratuni is outstanding and too little known and mentioned. The otherwise equally outstanding Malov skips all the repeats, and I think this is a problem, since it distorts the symmetry of the movements. Malov's argumentation in the booklet for doing so is unconvincing.


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E flat major Op. 36, / Hummel, J: Introduction, Theme and Variations in F minor Op. 102/ Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E flat major Op. 36

Eduard Brunner (Clarinet)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Inspired by reading the conclusion of *MW's* Karajan thread I took this classic recording down from the shelves.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Herbert von Karajan.*
> Majestic - the playing of the Vienna strings in final passages of the Adagio is magnificent.


Fantastic performance and GOOD collectible in LP format. Recommended!


----------



## Dimace

I suggest the following CD for *Gliere's Coloratura Concerto with Joan*, which is fantastic. The other works are also good, but the highlight is the first one.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La mer & Ariettes oubliées

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok, String Quartet No. 5 (1934). The 1963 recording. This is in my i-tunes library (everything goes in as a full uncompressed AIFF file), and as a file, allows me to run it through my KORG DS-DAC-10. It's a digital-to-analog converter. It sure improves the sound compared to a simple line out. I wish I could figure out a way to listen to my regular outboard CD player in this way.

The Bartok? Great sound, great performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150542


*Richard Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra, op. 30
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, op. 28
Don Juan, op. 20
Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor

1973/1974, compilation 1995


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: String Quartet No. 6 (1939). This is my favorite set. I prefer it over Emerson and Tackacs.


----------



## Chilham

So, after an excellent Sunday when, home-alone, I listened non-stop for several hours, I find myself halfway through my month of JS Bach a day or two early. The Cello Suites, Brandenburg Concertos, and Orchestral Suites were the pick of his works to 1730 for me, the Flute Sonatas a very pleasant surprise package, and some of the Cantatas less of a chore than I'd anticipated. I enjoyed it all, although perhaps the French Suites passed me by just a little.

So, on to JS's later works. The reward of listening again to the Mass, W-TC, and Goldberg awaits, but first, some unfamiliar works to me.










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 2

Murray Perahia & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 4

Angela Hewitt, Australian Chamber Orchestra & Richard Tognetti


----------



## Bourdon

*Saint-Saëns*

pianoconcertos 1-2 & 3

Orchestre de Paris
Serge Baudo


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Symphony #5 - Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra (1959)

Electric. Easily my favorite recording of Shostakovich's masterpiece. 

Franck - Piano Quintet - Quatuor Ludwig/Michael Levinas


----------



## realdealblues

*Joaquin Rodrigo*
_Piano Music, Vol. 1_
[Rec. 2003]







_Piano:_ Artur Pizarro

I got this CD a while back in a lot of around 40 random CD's I purchased online. I think I've only heard a couple of works from Rodrigo and they were for guitar. Some interesting stuff here. Gets a little dissonant here and there but not overwhelmingly so. It was worth hearing.


----------



## sbmonty

Tchaikovsky: String Sextet Op. 70 In D Minor "Souvenir De Florence""
Vladimír Bukač (viola), Petr Prause (cello)
Quatuor Danel


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

premont said:


> Agree that Bagratuni is outstanding and too little known and mentioned. The otherwise equally outstanding Malov skips all the repeats, and I think this is a problem, since it distorts the symmetry of the movements. Malov's argumentation in the booklet for doing so is unconvincing.


Interesting about Malov, I must admit that the missing repeats did not ruin the performances for me.


----------



## Guest002

Sergei Vasilenko's* Indian Suite *
Henry Shek, Moscow Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Frederic Chopin*
_Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35, "Funeral March"_
[Rec. 1961]
_Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58_
[Rec. 1960]







_Piano:_ Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Vasks

_Mucho Maurice_

*Ravel - Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarme (von Otter/DG)
Ravel - Movement 2 from "Piano Sonatine" (composer/Intercord)
Ravel - Piece en forme de Habanera (Rampal/Sony)
Ravel - Sonate posthume for Violin & Piano (Crow/Atma)
Ravel - Sheherazade (Te Kanawa/EMI)*


----------



## Baxi

Alexander Glazunog (1865-1936)
*The King of the Jews,Op.95*
Moscow Capella
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin
1995


----------



## Bourdon

millionrainbows said:


> Bartok: String Quartet No. 6 (1939). This is my favorite set. *,Juillard*


 The same for me,Juilliard is in fact my first choice but I must admit that I never heard the two other Juilliard recordings.There is also a mono and a digital recording.
I like the dry sound of the recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 (1909); String Quartet No. 2 (1918). Rhythmically these two quartets seem elementary; just up/down rhythms, which make the phrases, although harmonically interesting, seem rather stilted and sing-song. The slow movements work, since they are not on that same "choo-choo train."


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos. 25 & 19 - Serkin, Abbado, LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen :Symphony No. 2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" • Symphony No. 4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr




----------



## millionrainbows

Bourdon said:


> The same for me,Juilliard is in fact my first choice but I must admit that I never heard the two other Juilliard recordings.There is also a mono and a digital recording.
> I like the dry sound of the recording.


Yes, the "dryness" of these older analog recordings is what appeals to me. Recorded on tape, they had to be louder so tape hiss would be minimized. To help this, they miked the instruments closely. Digital has a lower noise floor, so they can get away with more distant microphone placement.

Some digital recordings go overboard with the "ambient" hall sound. This ruined the Stephen Schleffermeyer piano series on MG for me.

As far as the Tackacs version, some have said they really like it, because it emphasizes the supposedly "gypsy" elements of the music. Yes, it does sound like a bunch of gypsies hacking away around a campfire. I like a more "modern" approach.

I never tried the early mono version. I see it listed on LP, but can't say if it's on CD. I think before I tried that one, I'd like to try the old one on Hungaroton.

I do have the later digital Juilliard version.


----------



## ELbowe

*Last evening on Mezzo TV I watched The Lucerne Festival Orchestra
under Herbert Blomstedt perform Beethoven's Symphony No. 2. While looking frail he was in fine fettle and looked like he was enjoying himself thoroughly. I found the performance exhilarating and possibly due to a much reduced orchestra and audience (covid dictated) ethereal and exciting even more than usual. 
So this morning revisiting No.2 again this time Staatskapelle Dresden from Beethoven: Complete Symphonies, Herbert Blomstedt 2019 CD Brilliant Classics*


----------



## Guest002

Lennox Berkeley's *A Dinner Engagement *
Richard Hickox, City of London Sinfonia, Roderick Williams (baritone), Yvonne Kenny (soprano)


----------



## eljr

Excellent MUSIC I am enjoying which was posted by @SanAntone. Thanks!


----------



## Knorf

*Rued Langgaard*: _The Music of the Spheres_, _The Time of the End_, _From the Abyss_
Inger Dam Jensen, Hetna Regitze Bruun, Peter Lodahl, Johan Reiter
Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Splendidly weird music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

Klara Wurtz with Theodore Kuchar conducting. This is pretty good. I've been spoiled by Martha Argerich and Samson Francois, but this is pretty good. The pianist in the slow movement could use more soul; it sounds journeyman-like, though the orchestra is sensitive.


----------



## Malx

*Webern, String Quartet (1905) & Five Movements for String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet.*

The 1905 String Quartet is great, the Five Movements I'm still getting to grips with - a few more plays over the next day or two may help.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> *Webern, String Quartet (1905) & Five Movements for String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet.*
> The Five Movements I'm still getting to grips with - a few more plays over the next day or two may help.


I need to get my set out and listen.

In my first encounter with the Five Pieces, I was corresponding with Othmar Mueller, the cellist with the Artis Quartet, when they released their recording of it. He suggested that I think of it as the kind of soup where everything is boiled down to its essence. I'm not a gourmet, so I didn't know what he was referring to, but I think I get the idea.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to get my set out and listen.
> 
> In my first encounter with the Five Pieces, I was corresponding with Othmar Mueller, the cellist with the Artis Quartet, when they released their recording of it. He suggested that I think of it as the kind of soup where everything is boiled down to its essence. I'm not a gourmet, so I didn't know what he was referring to, but I think I get the idea.


Thanks for that input - I'm not sure if I get the analogy but I'll keep it in mind the next time I give it a spin.

*Thread Duty:*

*Schumann, Piano Concerto - Annie Fischer, Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

The Jungle Book


----------



## SanAntone

*Webern* - _Complete Works_, Opp. 1-31
Pierre Boulez









Starting with Op. 10 and going forward.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Malx said:


> *Webern, String Quartet (1905) & Five Movements for String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet.*
> 
> The 1905 String Quartet is great, the Five Movements I'm still getting to grips with - a few more plays over the next day or two may help.


This was the first Webern piece I ever heard! Love at first sight haha

There's a great chamber orchestral version of it as well, which was the first one I heard now that I come to think of it:


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part twelve for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491 (1785-86):
Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503 (1786):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Horn Concerto no.3 in E-flat K447 (c. 1784-87):










_Serenade no.13_ [_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_] in G for two violins, viola and cello with optional double bass K525, arr. for string orchestra (1787):










Symphony no.39 in E-flat K543 (1788):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

_Contradanse_ in D [_Das Donnerwetter_ (_The Thunderstorm_)] for winds and strings K534 (1788):
_Contradanse_ in C [_La Bataille_ (_The Battle_)] for winds, strings and drum K535 (1788):
_(6) Deutsche Tänze_ for winds and strings K567 (1788):


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn* - _String Quartets_ Op. 76, 1-3
Panocha Quartet









Thirty minutes of Webern was just right, now some Haydn. These performances of the Haydn Op. 76 quartets are really good, IMO - the *Panocha* plays them with wit, a little rustic grit, and sparkling technique, all attributes that suit Haydn perfectly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet in D major*

When I first put this on, I thought I had mistakenly put on something by Dvorak. If anyone thinks they don't like Schoenberg, they should at least listen to this piece first.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Rued Langgaard*: _The Music of the Spheres_, _The Time of the End_, _From the Abyss_
> Inger Dam Jensen, Hetna Regitze Bruun, Peter Lodahl, Johan Reiter
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> Splendidly weird music.


now I have to figure out if splendidly weird is a recommendation. I have this in my cue on Amazon but haven't jumped yet.


----------



## Guest002

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer's _Sacro-profanus concentus musicus _
Olivier Fortin, Ensemble Masques


----------



## adriesba

*Stravinsky: Les Noces and Mass

*Various artists (listed here) conducted by Leonard Bernstein










Looks like I missed the Stravinsky party, but OK.

Listened to _Les Noces_ yesterday. It was a pleasant surprise to me that one of my favorite but not often talked about singers, John Mitchinson, was one of the soloists. The performance though was somewhat unsatisfactory to me. It was just lacking some sort of forward propulsion or something.

I've not heard the _Mass_ before, but it was quite interesting and enjoyable, never heard anything quite like it. Stravinsky has been a very rewarding composer to listen to, so many varied unique and interesting works.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vincent Persichetti: Complete Piano Sonatas. Beautiful! Sonata No. 1 is so short (16:00) and in one continuous movement, that it tends to fly by my radar undetected, unless I really concentrate. Sonata No. 2, however, is slower and very lyrical, moody, melodic, that I am constantly aware of its beauty.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recital.


----------



## millionrainbows

adriesba said:


> *Stravinsky: Les Noces and Mass*
> I've not heard the _Mass_ before, but it was quite interesting and enjoyable, never heard anything quite like it. Stravinsky has been a very rewarding composer to listen to, so many varied unique and interesting works.


I feel the same way about his Mass. I really like it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, String Quartet in D major *When I first put this on, I thought I had mistakenly put on something by Dvorak. If anyone thinks they don't like Schoenberg, they should at least listen to this piece first.
> 
> View attachment 150558


It helps that the LaSalle is playing it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 5 Movements for String Quartet, String Quartet, 6 Bagatelles, String Quartet Op. 28*


----------



## millionrainbows

Anton Webern: LaSalle Quartet. 5 Sätze für Streichquartett op. 5 (1909); Six Bagatelles op. 9, (1911/13); String quartet op. 28 (1937/38). From the CD box set.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Dérive 2_ (2009 version)
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

This is quite an excellent performance of this refulgent, beautiful yet formidable masterpiece; Barenboim certainly has forged his group into a top-shelf ensemble.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

In here are some amazing works. Especially the sonata and the preludes. Dutilleux is so underrated imo and hardly ever talked about when discussing music post-WW2


----------



## Guest002

Johann Abraham _*Schmierer's Suite No. 2*_ 
Petr Wagner, Ensemble Tourbillon


----------



## Bourdon

*Goebaidoelina*

Jetzt Immer Schnee
Perception


----------



## Guest002

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach's *Keyboard Concerto in A major *
Susan Alexander-Max, The Music Collection


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss, Metamorphosen.








Cover painting: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyen


----------



## Guest002

^^ Blimey, that's a piece of album art!

I'm not sure whether to think Nazis or Kafka and weird human-eagle hybrids!


----------



## Guest002

Vagn Holmboe's *Chamber Concerto No. 13, Op. 67 *
Hannu Koivula, The Danish Radio Concerto Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
The Florestan Trio

This is the published companion of the much more famous "Ghost Trio," Op. 70 Op. 1, but why this one is hardly programmed by comparison is a big question-mark to me. It's a wonderful piece! Also, I adore these performances by the Florestan Trio. Recommended!


----------



## realdealblues

*Jean Sibelius*
_Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47_
[Rec. 1979]







_Violin:_ Salvatore Accardo
_Conductor:_ Colin Davis
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ^^ Blimey, that's a piece of album art!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to think Nazis or Kafka and weird human-eagle hybrids!


It's called _The Dangerous Hour.
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Eclat/Multiples*

This isn't the kind of piece you get on first listen. Or I should say, it isn't the kind of piece_ I_ get on first listen.


----------



## eljr

Puccini: Turandot

Andrea Bocelli (Calaf), Jennifer Wilson (Turandot), Alexander Tsymbalyuk (Timur), German Olvera (Ping), Valentino Buzza (Pang), Pablo Garcia Lopez (Pong), Jessica Nuccio (Liù), Javier Agullo (Altoum/Prince of Persia)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Zubin Mehta

Release Date: 31st Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4788293
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 56 minutes

CD I


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Today's commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current listening:


Evening, Joe.


----------



## mparta

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ^^ Blimey, that's a piece of album art!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to think Nazis or Kafka and weird human-eagle hybrids!


Pretty obvious to me: Sam from Sesame Street


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, String Quartet in D major*
> 
> When I first put this on, I thought I had mistakenly put on something by Dvorak. If anyone thinks they don't like Schoenberg, they should at least listen to this piece first.
> 
> View attachment 150558


I'm listening to that now, and it is really "straight" sounding, by any standard. I thought I had the wrong disc in. Schoenberg? This would be good tea-sipping music! :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Eclat/Multiples*
> 
> This isn't the kind of piece you get on first listen. Or I should say, it isn't the kind of piece_ I_ get on first listen.
> 
> View attachment 150580


You're not supposed to reveal that! You're going to blow the entire modernist facade for all of us! Didn't you take an oath of silence at the modernist faction meeting?


----------



## Guest002

Zoltan Kodály's *Dances of Galanta*
Antal Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

millionrainbows said:


> You're not supposed to reveal that! You're going to blow the entire modernist facade for all of us! Didn't you take an oath of silence at the modernist faction meeting?


What is this? The first rule of 12-tone club is, never talk about 12-tone club?!

God.
And I thought the dominant 7th was out-there!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> *Rued Langgaard*: _The Music of the Spheres_, _The Time of the End_, _From the Abyss_
> Inger Dam Jensen, Hetna Regitze Bruun, Peter Lodahl, Johan Reiter
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> Splendidly weird music.


A quite visionary work for its time. I love it.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony No. 3 in E minor

" A tchaikovsian affair with clean lines, wholesome textures, rounded with inoffensive pleasures" words courtesy of the Mr Raff


----------



## Guest

A new composer to me. These works are for piano and strings, and I like them a lot. Powerful and occasionally thorny, but he doesn't eschew melody altogether.










The site where I bought it has samples, which only give a glimpse of his music. https://www.highresaudio.com/en/alb...rhouse-graham-waterhouse-skylla-und-charybdis


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Bkeske

Arrived in the mail today. Recommended by someone here, (sorry, forgot who), and snatched a copy. Playing now...

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art of Fugue. Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields. Philips 2LP box set. European pressing 1975.

View attachment 150585


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening in D

Brahms: Symphony No. 2. Bernstein, Vienna. Excellent performance but with some odd balances with prominent woodwinds. The Academic Festival is fantastic on this disc.










Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 Davis, LSO. Very good performance from Davis but the LSO Live sometimes sounds like it's recorded in a cereal box to me.










Stravinsky: Violin Concerto. Mullova, Salonen. LA Philharmonic. Stunning good performance, her tone is just perfect for this piece. The Bartok is exceptional too.










Brahms: Violin Concerto. Mullova, Abbado, Berlin. Crystal clear and passionate performance from Mullova in this live recording.










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 Boult, London Philharmonic. Lovingly performed, but Haitink is still my preferred recording.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy*
_Kyung Wha Chung - Royal PO - Rudolf Kempe
_


----------



## Joe B

A great recording by Larry Kraman of Mark Kroll performing on the harpsichord:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*Sinfonia For Strings in B Flat Major (Seixas) from* :









*Otto Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor: Overture from* :









*Various works by Castello from these two albums * :


----------



## Bkeske

I was buying some vinyl from a seller, and he had this cassette for $1. So, had to jump on that, and threw it in with some LP's.

Szell conducts Dvorak's 7th. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia/Odyssey, released 1980.

Sounds wonderful. I do like tape, almost as much as vinyl.

View attachment 150594


----------



## SONNET CLV

After reading several of this Forum's threads devoted to "new music", I decided to feature such in my evening concert.

To make things easy, I went to my 6-disc box set from NEOS, titled _Darmstadt Aural Documents, Box 1: Composers - Conductors_ (Composers conducting their own works) and drew out CD 1: Brown - Fortner - Krenek - Leibowitz - Maderna.

















This isn't exactly the newest of the "new music", the compositions date from the mid-1940s through to 1961, but upon listening one may consider, as does Will about the stripper in his _Oklahoma_ song, that they've gone about as far as they can go. Which is one of the features that makes this disc of music so special. They actually have gone farther, but this is still cutting-edge stuff.

Granted, there's nothing here that will likely have you humming a tune when the music ends (about 74 minutes worth of it), but if you hear something rattling around in your head it's likely to be a portion of "melody" from one of the works or another that remains lingering in your brain, maybe even counter to your wishes.

In any case, I enjoyed the music, once again. The Maderna Concerto for Piano and Orchestra is a highlight. Maderna, and his pianist David Tudor, when it comes to playing techniques on a pianoforte have certainly "gone about as far as they can go".

At least until the next volume of _Darmstadt Aural Documents_.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_15th-16th Century - Eton College, England_
*John Browne - Edmundus Sturton - Johannes Sutton - Robert Wylkynson*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Joe B

Bkeske said:


> I was buying some vinyl from a seller, and he had this cassette for $1. So, had to jump on that, and threw it in with some LP's.
> 
> Szell conducts Dvorak's 7th. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia/Odyssey, released 1980.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. I do like tape, almost as much as vinyl.
> 
> View attachment 150594


I ditched all of my cassettes years ago. There's no way the sound quality can compare to a CD or high end vinyl rig. Tape at 15 inches a second on a reel to reel is another story.


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3
Boston Symphony Orchestra|Charles Munch


----------



## Bkeske

Joe B said:


> I ditched all of my cassettes years ago. There's no way the sound quality can compare to a CD or high end vinyl rig. Tape at 15 inches a second on a reel to reel is another story.


Don't know about that. On my Nakamichi, it sounds pretty damn good (even compared to my SOTA Sapphire/Soundsmith vinyl rig). Yea, get a bad tape, or a poor master, and it can be unlistenable. But with a good quality tape, (the 80's-90's were the cassette 'golden years), and a very decent machine like a Nak, and I am always more than pleasantly surprised.

And, it's analog, natural, and It 'breaths' ;-)

Yes, no doubt R2R is better, but I'm trying not to jump down another rabbit hole :-D


----------



## SanAntone

X. Lee - HOTEL ARMADA: Untitled 2






Performed by X. Lee
HOTEL ARMADA: Untitled 2 [Vania Doutel Vaz] by X. Lee (2020)


> This is a segment of a larger-scale curated portrait video of dance choreography produced by YOPOOSH: https://vimeo.com/416668843 The dancer of this segment is Vania Doutel Vaz
> https://www.x-lee.net/
> 
> this work was selected in the Fall 2020 #FollowMyScore call for works


Pretty interesting electronic composition.


----------



## Rmathuln

*R. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben*
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, cond.
Rec. 1968

*CD #23 FROM:








*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest

An iconic recording--even better with the Analogue Productions remastering.










I've often wondered what it would have sounded like with Reiner instead of Hendl,


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos 1 and 2*
Murray Perahia, Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

The first concerto is terrific, and the first movement is particularly good. The second is played well but is not a top of the mountain recording.


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Barry Tuckwell (horn), Alan Stringer (trumpet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten, Neville Marriner


----------



## calvinpv

Wolfgang Rihm: *String Quartet in G minor* (1966)

Not bad for a 14-year-old. Apparently, there are several dozen adolescent works that are not counted in the official catalogue -- it officially begins with his Gesänge from 1970 -- but a few of these early works have been recorded more recently, this one being the earliest, as far as I know.

A one-movement quartet in a rough sonata form with the multi-movement structure of a sonata roughly superimposed on it. Other than a mildly brazen main motif, I hear absolutely nothing pointing to what Rihm's music would ultimately become.


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Stars- Charlie Siem (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4 in F sharp minor
Bull, O: Solitude sur la Montagne
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Kreisler: La Gitana
Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
Spencer, H: Underneath the Stars
Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 'Italian'*
Philharmonia Orchestra
Guido Cantelli, cond.
Rec. 1955









*CD # 7 FROM:









*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

Beethoven: Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

Olli Mustonen (piano)
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Jukka-Pekka Saraste

& Piano Concerto in D major

Alicia de Larrocha (piano), Olli Mustonen (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music

Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Kurt Rapf (piano, organ), Richard Schönhofer (basset horn), Erich Webner (basset horn), Leo Cermak (bassoon), Josef Ortner (clarinet), Alfred Rose (clarinet), Horst Hajek (basset horn), Franz Ellmer (boy soprano), Paul Roczek (violin), Peter Katt (violin), Jürgen Geise (viola),

Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien
Peter Maag


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Sibelius Hall, Lahti


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works part thirteen of thirteen for late morning and early afternoon. I know _A Musical Joke_ is strictly speaking a chamber work, as is one of the _Contradanses_ from the same recording, but I couldn't resist including it at the last moment.

Symphony no.40 in G-minor K550 (1788):
Symphony no.41 in C K551 (1788):








***

(*** Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner)

Piano Concerto no.26 [_Coronation_] in D K537 (1788):
Piano Concerto no.27 in B-flat K595 (1790):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Ein musikalischer Spaß_ [_A Musical Joke_] - divertimento for two horns, two violins, viola and double bass K522 (1787):
_Contradanse_ in C [_Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg_ (_The Victory of the Coburg Heroes_)] for winds and strings K587 (1789):
_(3) Deutsche Tänze_ for winds, strings, timpani and bells K605 (1791):
_Contradanse_ in E-flat [_Il Trionfo delle Donne_ (_The Ladies' Victory_)] , based on a theme from the opera buffa _Il trionfo delle donne_ by Pasquale Anfossi for flute, oboe, bassoon, two horns, two violins and bass K607 (1791): 
_Contradanse_ in D [_Les filles malicieuses_ (_The Malevolent Daughters_)] for winds and strings K610 (1791):
_Contradanse_ in C [_Die Leyerer_ (_The Hurdy-Gurdy Players_)] for winds and strings K611 (1791):










Horn Concerto no.1 in D K412/514, with alternative second movement posthumously completed by Franz Xaver Süssmayr (1791 inc.):










Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (1791):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Gustav Mahler 6th Symphony - Ivan Fischer - Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Cello Sonatas

Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Borodin: Cello Sonata in B minor
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Abbado_ (2004 live)


----------



## Bourdon

*The Queens Delight*


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Clarinet Quartet and Quintet

Henk de Graaf (clarinet)

Schubert Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Guest002

Johann Friedrich Fasch's _*Sinfonia in A major *_
Ludger Rémy, Les Amis de Philippe


----------



## Helgi

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances op. 46 & 72*
Harnoncourt/COE


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 10th string Quartet by the Jerusalem Quartet


----------



## Baxi

Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
*Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*
Soloists
Chor der Staatsoper Dresden
Chor des Leipziger Rundfunks
Herbert von Karajan
1991

Big Opera day:tiphat:


----------



## adriesba

*Stravinsky*

_*Requiem Canticles

*_Roderick Williams (bass)
Sally Burgess (contralto)
Simon Joly Chorale
Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Robert Craft










_*Scherzo fantastique*_

CBS Symphony Orchestra conducted by Stravinsky

_*Scherzo à la russe
Fireworks*_

Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Stravinsky









(just guessing with this cover since the one on streaming seems to be wrong)

Several great Stravinsky pieces for this morning, a good way to start a Friday I guess.


----------



## Guest002

Niccolò Jommelli's *Beatus vir in la maggiore *
Giulio Prandi, Ghislieri Choir & Consort, Emanuela Galli (soprano), Romina Basso (mezzo), Francesca Boncompagni (soprano), Karin Selva (soprano)


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg - Cello Concerto
*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Trios Nos. 3 and 4

Trio Des Alpes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150607


*Malcolm Arnold*

English Dances Set 1, op. 27
English Dances Set 2, op. 33
Solitaire
Irish Dances, op. 126
Scottish Dances, op. 59
Cornish Dances, op. 91

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Malcolm Arnold, conductor

1979, remastered compilation 1990


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

The Song of the Forests Op. 81

Brighton Festival Chorus
New London Children's Choir
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
> _RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


That's a ghastly portrait. Is that what Stalinism does to you?


----------



## Guest002

Jean-Féry Rebel's *La Pallas *
Assemblée des Honnestes Curieux, Amandine Beyer (violin)


----------



## Chilham

Liszt: 6 Consolations

Nelson Freire


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mozart piano concerto #20 & #21. I've never heard Kraus other than the sonatas. These are really good. The piano tone, orchestral balance and acoustics/reverb are fantastic.


----------



## SanAntone

_Cross-posted from the 21st Century Chamber Music and Contemporary String Quartet threads:
_
*Cassandra Miller* : _Warblework_ (2011-17) 
Quatuor Bozzini






A new composer for me - and a fascinating string quartet posted on YT by the Bozzini Quartet. Worth a listen.


----------



## Guest002

Andrzej Panufnik's _*Metasinfonia for Organ, Timpani and Strings *_
Łukasz Borowicz, Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jörg Strodthoff (organ), Michael Oberaigner (timpani)


----------



## eljr

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA5264
Label: Chandos
Length: 64 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
29th January 2021


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> English Music For Strings
> 
> Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley
> 
> Sinfonia of London, John Wilson
> 
> Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
> Catalogue No: CHSA5264
> Label: Chandos
> Length: 64 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> February 2021
> Editor's Choice
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 29th January 2021


Morning Eljr , you are going to love this one .


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Rogerx

Simpson: Geysir and Mozart: Gran Partita

Mark Simpson, Fraser Langton (clarinet), Nicholas Daniel, Emma Fielding (oboe), Amy Harman, Dom Tyler (bassoon), Oliver Pashley, Ausias Garrigos Morant (basset horns), Ben Goldscheider, Angela Barnes, James Pillai, Fabian van de Geest (horn), David Stark (double bass)


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "L'amore artigiano" (Alimena/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #59 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #29 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Symphony No. 1*
_Halle Orchestra - Barbirolli_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ravel - String Quartet - Quatuor Ebene 


Schubert - Lieder Collection - Janet Baker/Gerald Moore


----------



## Bourdon

*Adam & Leoni*

Le Diable À Quatre

The Prayer and the Sword


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

2013 Challenge Classics


----------



## Guest002

Josef Gabriel Rheinberger's *Fünf Hymnen* 
George Grün, KammerChor Saarbrücken, Rainer Oster (organ)


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Cello Concerto*
_Paul Tortelier - LPO - Sir Adrian Boult_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150617


*Gerald Finzi*

Cello Concerto, op. 40
Ecologue, op. 10
Nocturne, op. 7
Grand Fantasia and Toccata, op. 38

Paul Watkins, cello
Louis Lortie, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

2018


----------



## Guest




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Morning Eljr , you are going to love this one .


Indeed I do!

Between you and Joe, all I need do is follow your consultations!


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Symphony No. 2*
_LPO - Boult (1960s)_


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my way through Prokofiev symphonies and on to this version of No.5 from the Decca Analogue box set


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 150621
> 
> Continuing my way through Prokofiev symphonies and on to this version of No.5 from the Decca Analogue box set


Impressive recording and playing.


----------



## Guest002

Georg Muffat's _*Propitia Sydera - Concerto Grosso in G major*_ 
Adrian Shepherd, Cantilena


----------



## Malx

Via Qobuz this weeks choice on the string quartet thread.
*Shulamit Ran, String Quartet No 3 - Pacifica Quartet*

Whilst in String Quartet Mood.
*Webern, Six Bagatelles for string quartet & String Quartet Op 28 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #9

" Honeck produces a revolutionary version. Ever note is meticulous. Miraculously performed with care and attention. One step beyond and into a euphonic enlightenment. Not for squares or stiffs" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Guest002

Johann Christian Bach's *Berlin Harpsichord Concerto in F minor No. 2 *
Anthony Halstead (harpsichord & direction), The Hanover Band


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger & Bull*


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> That's a ghastly portrait. Is that what Stalinism does to you?


Not sure, but this almost certainly did...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150625


*Pablo de Sarasate*

Spanische Tänze 4
Jota aragonesa
Serenata andaluza
El canto del ruiseñor
Spanische Tänze 1-3
Caprice basque
Zigeunerweisen

Julia Fischer, violin
Milana Chernyavska, piano

2013


----------



## Guest002

Joachim Raff said:


> " Honeck produces a revolutionary version. Ever note is meticulous. Miraculously performed with care and attention. One step beyond and into a euphonic enlightenment. Not for squares or stiffs" words courtesy of Mr Raff


Interesting that you liked it, because of course *Hurwitz didn't at all*. I'm afraid I don't have that specific recording to comment on, but I've enjoyed a lot of Honeck's other recordings (of Mahler, for example), so I admit I was quite surprised at Hurwitz's reaction.


----------



## Guest002

Frederick Shepherd Converse's *Endymion's Narrative *
JoAnn Falletta, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ELbowe

*Trust I am not stretching the rules too much, but the passing of a wonderful pianist/keyboardist should not go unnoticed by anyone who loves music….on here: Scarlatti: Sonata In D Minor K9, L413 Allegro and Chopin: Prelude Op.28 #4
Chick Corea ‎- Plays on Concord 3 LP set.*


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Not sure, but this almost certainly did...


I hope you all realize that Shostakovich has also a cheerful side.


----------



## Malx

*Kernis, Symphony No 2 - CBSO, Hugh Wolff*

Belatedly getting to last Saturday's Symphony selection again using Qobuz as this not a work I have.
A piece that doesn't immediately grab me - not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Guest002

millionrainbows said:


> That's a ghastly portrait. Is that what Stalinism does to you?


He does look rather startled by something, doesn't he?! Did Stalin just walk through the door, perhaps!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bourdon said:


> I hope you all realize that Shostakovich has also a cheerful side.


I'm not sure if that smile is 100% sincere. What I do feel is that it conveys certain degree of irony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - various works part one for the rest of today.

Symphony in C-minor WoO (1863-64):










_Fugue_ in F-minor for string quartet WoO (1861): 1.
Violin Sonata no.1 in F op.8 (1865): 2.
Violin Sonata no.2 in G op.13 (1867): 3.

1. The Raphael Quartet
2./3. Ivan Ženatý (violin) and Antonín Kubálek (piano)










Piano Concerto in A-minor op.16 (1868):










_To brune Øjne_ [_Two Brown Eyes_] - song for voice and piano, from the cycle _Hjertets Melodier_ [_Melodies of the Heart_] op.5 [Text: Hans Christian Andersen (1864-65):
_Jeg elsker Dig!_ [_I Love But Thee!_] - song for voice and piano, from the cycle _Hjertets Melodier_ [_Melodies of the Heart_] op.5 [Text: Hans Christian Andersen] (1864-65):
_En svane_ [_A Swan_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen_ [_Six Poems of Henrik Ibsen_] op.25 (1876):
_Med en vandlilje_ [_With a Waterlily_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen_ [_Six Poems of Henrik Ibsen_] op.25 (1876):
_Et håb_ [_Hope_] from _Fem Digte_ - song for voice and piano, from the collection [_Five Poems_] op.26 [Text: John Paulsen] (1876):










_Lyric Pieces book I_ - eight pieces for piano op.12 (1866-67):
_Lyric Pieces book II_ - eight pieces for piano op.38 (1883):
_Lyric Pieces book III_ - six pieces for piano op.43 (1886):


----------



## Bourdon

MusicSybarite said:


> I'm not sure if that smile is 100% sincere. What I do feel is that it conveys certain degree of irony.


*It certainly is an ironed smile.*










At a footbalmatch


----------



## Guest002

Johann Kuhnau's *Magnificat in C major * 
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## haziz

*Moeran - Cello Concerto*
_Guy Johnston - Ulster Orchestra - JoAnn Falletta_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest002

Maurice Ravel's _*Mother Goose*_ 
André Previn, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening (CD 5 of 10):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morton Gould, Symphonette No. 4, "Latin American"*

I couldn't sleep last night, and the radio played Gould's Spirituals for String Choir and Orchestra. I had forgotten how pleasant his music is. This symphonette is truly pleasant, tuneful, and conducive to good moods.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trios
Trio Sora


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded the CD player with (mostly) Brahms by Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestras from Sony's Royal Edition:

1. *Brahms*: _Symphony #1_; _Serenade #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Royal Edition VOL 19
2. *Brahms*: _Symphony #2_ & _3_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Royal Edition VOL 20
3. *Brahms*: _Symphony #4_; _Academic Festival Overture_; _Tragic Overture_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Sony Royal Edition VOL 21
4. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_; _Haydn Variations_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Andre Watts, piano) Sony Royal Edition VOL 22
5. *Brahms*: _Violin Concerto_; *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin) Sony Royal Edition VOL 23

I think that Bernstein's Columbia recordings of the Brahms standards from the early 1960s is rich, energetic, warm, and spontaneous; to my ears much friendlier than the recordings Bernstein made for DG in the 1980s. The recording of the _Piano Concerto #2_ is wonderful and I wonder why Andre Watts never became a more popular concert pianist. Zino Francescatti joins with Bernstein on the Brahms and Sibelius _Violin Concertos_ and Francescatti is one the greatest concert violinists known to me. Like Isaac Stern or Chou-Liang Lin, Francescatti had a bright and very full tone, so sunny that even in the Sibelius concerto Francescatti brings forth a more vibrant performance instead of one that conjured images of the icy north.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven string quartet no. 11 with the Takács quartet and a strong IPA, YippyIPA! I'm also staring at my screen...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

I see that this set has been remastered by Warner. I'm not looking for a repurchase, but to anyone interested in the set, I'd give it a big thumbs up.


----------



## Guest002

Heinrich Isaac's *Missa De Apostolis *
Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


----------



## vincula

Thanks to the thread on Brahms' _Ein Deutsches Requiem_ I'm revisiting various recordings of this great work. This one spinnin' now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

*Hindemith*: _Sonatas for…_
Alexander Melnikov, Isabelle Faust, Alexander Rudin, Jeroen Berwaerts, Gérard Costes and Teunis van der Zwart


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 150607
> 
> 
> *Malcolm Arnold*
> 
> English Dances Set 1, op. 27
> English Dances Set 2, op. 33
> Solitaire
> Irish Dances, op. 126
> Scottish Dances, op. 59
> Cornish Dances, op. 91
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Malcolm Arnold, conductor
> 
> 1979, remastered compilation 1990


:cheers::tiphat::cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LIVE UPDATE!!! Beethoven's "Archduke" trio is still my favorite Beethoven after several decades <3


----------



## Guest

Very powerful works for string trio released today on Qobuz.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 52 "Lobgesang"
Lucy Crowe, Jurgita Adamonyté, Michael Spyres
The Monteverdi Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner

I was supposed to perform this in this pandemic-canceled season, but sadly won't get to. And it seems unlikely it will get re-programmed for a future season, but who knows. It's a symphony I quite enjoy listening to!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 52 "Lobgesang"
> Lucy Crowe, Jurgita Adamonyté, Michael Spyres
> The Monteverdi Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> I was supposed to perform this in this pandemic-canceled season, but sadly won't get to. And it seems unlikely it will get re-programmed for a future season, but who knows. It's a symphony I quite enjoy listening to!


I have struggled with this symphony for many years but I'm now beginning to enjoy it. I quite like the Karajan 1973 recording.


----------



## musicgraph

Schubert - Piano Sonata in B Flat Major D.960 by Viatcheslav Novikov. Studio.


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I see that this set has been remastered by Warner. I'm not looking for a repurchase, but to anyone interested in the set, I'd give it a big thumbs up.
> 
> View attachment 150640


Quite right, the whole remastering business is rather an empty shell advertisement than a quality improvement.


----------



## Bourdon

*Honegger*

Pacific 231

*Dukas*
L'apprentice sorcier
La Péri

*Magnard *
Symphony No.3


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les nuits d'ete & La mort de Cleopatre* Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano) and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Robin Ticciati on Linn









This disc also includes the love scene from Romeo & Juliet.

A fine sounding disc - even if Karen Cargill is not my favourite singer in Les nuits d'ete.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Jacck

Aarre Merikanto - Symphony 2, War Symphony 
Petri Sakari / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Guest002

Ildebrando Pizzetti's *La Pisanella *
Osmo Vänskä, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Arnold Schoenberg *- Verklarte Nacht. Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan
Recorded December 1972/February 1974. Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 of 2 - David Temple leading the Hertfordshire Chorus and BBC Concert Orchestra in Will Todd's musical setting of John Keats's poem "Ode to a Nightingale":










edit: I know Ed, I'm listening to the wrong disc.:lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Alkan: 12 Etudes Op.35* Mark Viner on Piano Classics









I have a modest selection of Alkan's music. Blessed with a virtuoso piano technique (probably on a par with Liszt), this music is pianistically brilliant. An intriguing contrast to the rather better known works of Chopin and Liszt. Perhaps lacking in poetry and melody in comparison. Is there a slightly forced and pedantic quality to some of this music?

Interesting music that is perhaps difficult to love.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Verdi - Requiem*
Carlo Maria Giulini/Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwig, Nicolai Gedda, Nikolai Ghiaurov

Recent listening has confirmed to me that this is one of the great masterworks of all choral music. This recording gets flack in some quarters for being overrated, but I love it.


----------



## Guest002

John Ireland's* Legend * 
Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eric Parkin (piano)

And I know this is superb, not because I was just bowled over by it, but even the other half has just asked what it was because it was so wonderful to hear. If it gets _that_ far, we're talking seriously good music!


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest002

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach's *Harpsichord Concerto in A minor *
Ricercar Consort, Guy Penson (harpsichord)


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Guest002

Ernest Moeran's _*Rhapsody No. 2*_ 
JoAnn Falletta, Ulster Orchestra

It's a little 'Irish Twee' for my tastes, but it's attractive enough for all that.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1* Lucerne Festival Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on accentus









The first symphony from this set which also incudes the ninth. Brucker near the start of his symphonic career, and Abbado near the end of his conducting career. An impressive interpretation.


----------



## Guest002

Carlos Salzedo's *Variations on a Theme in Ancient Style *
Lavinia Meijer


----------



## SanAntone

*Taneyev* : _Chamber Music with Piano_
Alessandro Deljavan piano
Daniela Cammarrano violin
Paolo Castellitto viola
Andrea Agostinelli cello
Daniele Orlando violin









Some really wonderful chamber music here, especially the *piano quartet, Op. 20*.


----------



## Guest002

SanAntone said:


> *Taneyev* : _Chamber Music with Piano_
> Alessandro Deljavan piano
> Daniela Cammarrano violin
> Paolo Castellitto viola
> Andrea Agostinelli cello
> Daniele Orlando violin
> 
> View attachment 150656
> 
> 
> Some really wonderful chamber music here, especially the *piano quartet, Op. 20*.


Good picture of him, too!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":
> 
> View attachment 150652


I listened to this at the same time today! Still brilliant.

I did not post it as I was afraid someone might take exception. I think we are now supposed to post but one "tune" at a time, as one might a pop song.

As you know, this thread has changed drastically since it was reopened as Vol 7.

:angel:


----------



## HenryPenfold

This is going into my HvK DG top ten recordings tomorrow!


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quintets No. 2 in B-flat major, Op.87 & No. 1 in A major, Op. 18
Mendelssohn String Quartet with Robert Mann

New arrival!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 Op. 68*
Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnányi, cond.
Rec. 1986


----------



## 13hm13

Nikolaus Harnoncourt / The Symphony Collection - 5 CDs [Box set]: Haydn, Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, Bruckner - 2009, Teldec


----------



## Rmathuln

SanAntone said:


> *Taneyev* : _Chamber Music with Piano_
> Alessandro Deljavan piano
> Daniela Cammarrano violin
> Paolo Castellitto viola
> Andrea Agostinelli cello
> Daniele Orlando violin
> 
> View attachment 150656
> 
> 
> Some really wonderful chamber music here, especially the *piano quartet, Op. 20*.


You might try this box. Pretty cheap. Great recordings and performances.










*Available here:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/northern-flowers/products/tanayev-compete-chamber-music*


----------



## Rmathuln

haziz said:


> *Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5*
> _Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


One of Herbie's best recordings outside of the Teutonic Central European tradition.
And his best era, the mid 1960s.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Seems I can't get enough of Karajan's Beethoven 3 this evening! I've now moved on to the Digital recording, 23-31 Jan 1984.

I always preferred this performance to the 70s and 60s DG ones, but I must say I was blown away by the 1977 performance earlier. Part way through the first movement so we shall see.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150658


*Gerald Finzi*

Clarinet Concerto, op. 31
Five Bagatelles, op. 23a
Three Soliloquies from "Love's Labours Lost," op. 28
A Severn Rhapsody, op. 3
Romance in E flat major for string orchestra, op. 11
Introit in F major for solo violin and small orchestra, op. 6

Robert Plane, clarinet
Lesley Hatfield, violin
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths

1998


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## haziz

*Finzi - Cello Concerto*
_Paul Watkins (cello) - BBC SO - Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Symphony in Three Movements*, Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms
*Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Festival Singers of Toronto
CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky

If I'm honest, I can think of no more highly recommendable recordings of this repertoire than these.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ravel - Daphnis & Chloé Suite #2, Rapsodie Espagnole, Pavane For A Dead Princess, Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971

View attachment 150659


----------



## Guest

Some jaw-dropping playing on this disc!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150660


*Richard Strauss*

Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 8
Don Quixote, op. 35

James Ehnes, violin
Daniel Müller-Schott, cello
Christopher Moore, viola
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

2019


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 3* (1877 revision)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Haitink_

I have no idea why I am playing another Bruckner symphony! Never understood or liked his music. I guess hope springs eternal that I would eventually appreciate his music.


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You are Light and Morning":


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn: The Two Concertos for 2 Pianos and Orchestra [Joshua Pierce & Dorothy Jonas]


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Under the Arching Heavens
> A Requiem by Alex Freeman
> 
> Mirjam Solomon (soprano), Júlia Heéger (soprano), Emma Suszko (alto), Varvara Merras-Häyrynen (alto), Jukka Jokitalo (tenor), Martti Anttila (tenor), Juha-Pekka Mitjonen (bass)
> Helsinki Chamber Choir
> Nils Schweckendiek


Dispatched today from prestomusic.com. I'd be interested in knowing what you thought.

edit: And thanks for letting me know about this prior to its release.


----------



## SanAntone

Rmathuln said:


> You might try this box. Pretty cheap. Great recordings and performances.


I already have the string quartets, but I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Bkeske

One of my favorite sets. Been sitting around not getting any attention....

Szell conducts Brahms - The Four Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP set 1967

View attachment 150664


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Dispatched today from prestomusic.com. I'd be interested in knowing what you thought.
> 
> edit: And thanks for letting me know about this prior to its release.


Glad I ran across this, I look forward to hearing it, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## eljr

Free steam from the Metropolitan Opera tonight:

Friday, February 12
*Philip Glass's Akhnaten*
Starring Dísella Lárusdóttir, J'Nai Bridges, Anthony Roth Costanzo, Aaron Blake, Will Liverman, Richard Bernstein, and Zachary James, conducted by Karen Kamensek. Production by Phelim McDermott. From November 23, 2019.

(I hope streamed Opera is allowed to be posted here under the new rules)


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Concerto in G minor RV157: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## opus55

Arnold: Symphony No.7
BBC Philharmonic|Rumon Gamba










Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross
Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Concentus musicus Wien|Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Gothos

I enjoy this a wee bit more with every listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Igor Levit (piano), Xiaohan Wang (piano), Kölner Kammerorchester, Helmut Müller-Brühl


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words

Murray Perahia

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Piano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 2 in B flat minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 4 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 2 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: String Quintet in G major Op. 77*
Boston Symphony Chamber Players
Rec. 1970










*FROM THE BIG DG BSO BOX, AS NEVER ON CD ANY OTHER WAY *


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Lucia Popp (soprano), Prague Philharmonic Choir (Chorus Master: Lubomir Matl).

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony No.22 The Philosopher 
Rattle earlier in his career with the CBSO, not sure if he hits the spot with this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77

Boris Belkin (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
Iván Fischer
Recorded: 1983-09-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Dulova Harps On

NERUDA Trio Sonata No 2 in C Minor from :









NERUDA (attrib to JG Graun) Sinfonia Frederico In G Major from :


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Free steam from the Metropolitan Opera tonight:
> 
> Friday, February 12
> *Philip Glass's Akhnaten*
> Starring Dísella Lárusdóttir, J'Nai Bridges, Anthony Roth Costanzo, Aaron Blake, Will Liverman, Richard Bernstein, and Zachary James, conducted by Karen Kamensek. Production by Phelim McDermott. From November 23, 2019.
> 
> (I hope streamed Opera is allowed to be posted here under the new rules)


Saw this first time 'round. Stunning performances!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## Chilham

Something light for a Saturday morning, before I get to Brahm's 1st.










Bernstein: Symphonic Dances

Leonard Bernstein

Los Angeles Philharmonic










Bernstein: West Side Story

Michael Tilson Thomas

San Francisco Symphony, Cheyenne Jackson, Alexandra Silber, Jessica Vosk, Kevin Vortmann, Julia Bullock










Bernstein: Somewhere

Tom Waits


----------



## Malx

A couple of concertos this morning.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 1 - Hannes Minnaar, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - David Oistrakh, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - various works part two for late morning and afternoon. Hopefully before too long the temperature will be somewhat less Nordic than the music.

Ten instrumental pieces from the incidental music for the Henrik Ibsen play _Peer Gynt_ op.23 (1875):










_Andante con moto_ in C-minor for piano trio WoO (1877): 1.
String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.27 (1877-78): 2.
Cello Sonata in A-minor op.36 (1883): 3.

1. Jet Rölling (piano), Ramy Koch (violin) and Henk Lambooij (cello)
2. The Raphael Quartet
3. Robert Cohen (cello) and Roger Vignoles (piano)










_Våren_ [_Spring_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _Tolv Melodier_ [_Twelve Melodies_] op.33 [Texts: Aasmund Olavsson Vinje] (1873-80):
_Langs ei Å_ [_Beside the Stream_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _Tolv Melodier_ [_Twelve Melodies_] op.33 [Texts: Aasmund Olavsson Vinje] (1873-80):
_Fra Monte Pincio_ [_From Monte Pincio_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _(6) Romancer (ældre og nyere)_ [_(6) Romances (earlier and later)_] op.39 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1869-84):
_Seks Sange_ [_Six Songs_] for voice and piano op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine/Emanuel Geibel/Ludwig Uhland/Walter von der Vogelweide/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Friedrich von Bodenstedt ] (1884 and 1889):
_Forårsregn_ [_Spring Flowers_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _Seks Digte_ [_Six Poems_] op.49 [Text: Holger Drachmann] (1886-89):










_Bergliot_ - melodrama for female speaker and orchestra op.42 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1871 - rev. by 1885):
Three scenes from the abandoned opera _Olav Trygvason_ op.50 [Libretto: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1873-89 inc.):










_Lyric Pieces book IV_ - seven pieces for piano op.47 (1885-88):
_Lyric Pieces book V_ - six pieces for piano op.54 (1891):
_Lyric Pieces book VI_ - six pieces for piano op.57 (1893):


----------



## Malx

Hurray - I've managed to get to the Saturday Symphony on its designated day - most unlike me!

*Haydn, Symphony No 22 'The Philosopher' - Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 55 in E flat major "The Schoolmaster" (Hob I:55)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music, conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Ballet Music

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

The 'Sappho' Ballet
The 'Zauberschloss' Ballet
Twelve Waltzes and Coda


----------



## Malx

*Rawsthorne, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones*

Another of those composers that deserves more of my listening time. Based on what I have heard his output is of a consistantly high quality across different genres.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 80 in D minor (Hob I:80)

played by the Freiburger Barockorchester, conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Merl

I love Honeck's Beethoven. His 3rd, 5th and 7th are, for me, superb reference accounts in this repertoire but I'm afraid this new 9th gets nowhere near those standards. It's fussy, mannered and there's no flow. He even manages to ruin the scherzo (with a silly dead stop). Not recommended, I'm really sad to say.


----------



## Guest002

Merl said:


> I love Honeck's Beethoven. His 3rd, 5th and 7th are, for me, superb reference accounts in this repertoire but I'm afraid this new 9th gets nowhere near those standards. It's fussy, mannered and there's no flow. He even manages to ruin the scherzo (with a silly dead stop). Not recommended, I'm really sad to say.
> 
> View attachment 150673


That is good to know. I have Honeck's Mahler and really enjoyed them, so when Hurwitz slammed his Beethoven 9th, I was surprised. (I think he called it 'narcissistic', which sounded a bit harsh!). But I'll take your spin on Beethoven any day, so thanks for enduring it for us! I may also now see about getting his 3rd, 5th and 7th (which are my favourites anyway).


----------



## Merl

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> That is good to know. I have Honeck's Mahler and really enjoyed them, so when Hurwitz slammed his Beethoven 9th, I was surprised. (I think he called it 'narcissistic', which sounded a bit harsh!). But I'll take your spin on Beethoven any day, so thanks for enduring it for us! I may also now see about getting his 3rd, 5th and 7th (which are my favourites anyway).


Funnily enough I listened to this and then watched Hurwitz's video. I'd actually say that Hurwitz was quite nice to it. I really didn't like it at all. Honeck constantly messes and tinkers with it (basically he tries too hard to make it sound different) and it ends up as a very disjointed and odd performance. I'm so disappointed with him, HP. He did the same with his Tchaikovsky 4 but to a lesser extent. If you get a chance listen to this and I think you'll totally agree. It's one thing messing with dynamics (Adam Fischer does it to great effect) but when the changes are constant it becomes distracting, ruins the flow and just sounds plain mannered. As an Honeck admirer I'd say this is probably the worst thing he's done yet.


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Joseph Haydn's "Symphony No. 22 - The Philospher":


----------



## Malx

*Rawsthorne, Cello Concerto - Alexander Baillie (cello), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## Guest002

Johann Sebastian Bach's _*Oster-Oratorium BWV 249*_ 
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra, Temple University Concert Choir, Judith Raskin, Maureen Forrester, Richard Lewis, Herbert Beatti

Probably about as historically _un_informed as you're going to get, but it sounds pretty darn'd impressive anyway! Thank you randomiser: I wouldn't have chosen this version to play off my own bat, I think (though will likely do so in the future!)


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 Op. 59 (Razumovsky 1)*
_Tokyo String Quartet_


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Guest002

Alexander Zemlinsky's *Lyric Symphony* 
Christoph Eschenbach, Orchestre de Paris, Christine Schafer, Matthias Goerne


----------



## SanAntone

*Gesualdo*: _Madrigali Books 3 & 4_
Les Arts Florissants, Paul Agnew









Feb. 2021



> Following the acclaim which met their 2-CD set devoted to the first two books of Gesualdo's madrigals (2020 Gramophone Award), Paul Agnew and Les Arts Florissants now focus on the composer's Ferrara period. Books III and IV mark a turning point in Gesualdo's output. The murderous prince's inner demons seem to be reflected in the heightened expressiveness of these madrigals, whose reliance on chromaticism and dissonance was so far ahead of it's time that it's like would not be heard again until centuries later.


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: The Art of Fugue arranged for Chamber Ensemble

Rachel Podger

Brecon Baroque


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_Skampa Quartet_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphonies No.4 & No.5 and the 'Romeo & Juliet' Overture
Daniel Barenboim & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

I've been on a bit a Tchaikovsky binge recently, it's music I love but listen to sparingly.

Returning to Tchaikovsky has been very refreshing. It's interesting to me how my preferences have shifted over time, hearing different Composers, a wider range of different performers and interpretations and preferences either shifting or strengthening as a result.

I forgot that I had the box with the last three symphonies by Daniel Barenboim with the CSO - it had been on a pile of discs I was thinking of parting with so I decided to give the box a listen and I think I'll hang on to it.

The Fourth Symphony was my real introduction to Tchaikovsky and it remains one of my favourite pieces of the composer, along with the Fifth Symphony.

The 'Romeo & Juliet' Overture is a piece I admit I wasn't really familiar with for whatever reason. I had heard the 'Love' theme used in various media it turns out but upon listening to the piece - in part inspired by one of Dave Hurwitz's videos I really enjoyed the piece. This may be the only recording of the work I have (I do need to check this however) and I really enjoyed it.

As a comparison, I have also listened to Charles Munich's Boston recording - a mono version I think via a streaming service and whilst I think I may prefer that version by a hair, I have enjoyed listening to this performance by Barenboim a great deal.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 22 etc

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> >
> 
> Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 22 etc
> 
> Philharmonia Hungarica
> Antal Dorati
> 
> For the Saturday symphony tradition




Please, please Decca - Remaster these recordings and give us the 192k versions on a few BluRay Audio discs (skip the CDs, like Archiv did with Richter's Bach Canatas)

I had permission from my wife to buy this box for myself as a birthday present 20 years ago. I've never stopped buying big boxes since. Fateful birthday, wouldn't you say.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest002

Morton Gould's *Spirituals for Orchestra*
Arthur Fagen, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra

I'm sure someone posted these a week or two ago (maybe more recent). I can't find the post now. But it inspired me to go out and buy this CD and I'm very happy I did so! So thank you to whoever it was that was playing this stuff earlier!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150678


*Hildegard von Bingen*

The Origin of Fire

Anonymous 4

2004


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Adolphe Adam*

Giselle



















Yesterday I did some searching for information about this box with ballet music.
I came across this video with a very enthusiastic Hurwitz.
Experience shows that these editions may only be available for a short time, so ...


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart* : _Die Zauberflöte_ 
Christie, Les Arts Florissants









Image says "highlights" but I'm listening to the full opera.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Tadaaki Otaka_


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market

Bells across the Meadows
Chal romano
In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden
In a Persian Market
In the Moonlight
In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Sanctuary of the Heart
The Clock and the Dresden Figures

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
John Lanchbery


----------



## Dimace

I find Luigi's music somehow interesting, but, as quality, too far away from the music of the big composers. His symphonies are also quite interesting (they have some good moments) but technically and melodically are mediocre. *Raymond's* recordings are giving the symphonies an extra plus of quality and interest and maybe are the best approach to these works. If you like *Boccherini's symphonies* a must CDS.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Nicolai - Overture to "Der Tempelritter" (Adler/London)
Brahms - symphony #2 (Klemperer/Time-Life)*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Guest002

Jacques Ibert's *Six Pièces pour l'harpe *
Lavinia Meijer

She's very good on this CD.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> Saw this first time 'round. Stunning performances!


I enjoyed more last night than than before as I had it on the big screen connected to one of my better audio systems and I set it loud!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - Serenade K361, "Gran Partita" - Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields

Glorious.


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Symphony No. 3 & Organ Symphony

E. Power Biggs (organ)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## eljr

Under the Arching Heavens

A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Alex Freeman

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2592
Label: BIS
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Alun Hoddinott's _*Piano Concerto No. 1 *_
Barry Wordsworth, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Philip Fowke (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Copland: Symphony No. 3 & Organ Symphony
> 
> E. Power Biggs (organ)
> 
> New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


I'd really like to get that Bernstein Sony set, but it'd mean too many duplications. Funny enough, I don't have that Copland 3. As I type I'm listening to Lenny's DG version. How do they compare?


----------



## haziz

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto*
_Mystery Oboist - English Symphony Orchestra - William Boughton_

I never noted the oboist for this concerto (and it is not prominently featured in the CD package), when I ripped the discs. Ideally I should go hunting for the CD booklet, I am sure it is in there somewhere. Beautiful, pastoral sounding, music.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto*
> _Mystery Oboist - English Symphony Orchestra - William Boughton_
> 
> I never noted the oboist for this concerto (and it is not prominently featured in the CD package), when I ripped the discs. Ideally I should go hunting for the CD booklet, I am sure it is in there somewhere. Beautiful, pastoral sounding, music.


I think you'll find the oboist is Maurice Bourgue (oboe), although his surname suggests he's more of a bad French organist than anything else 

The entire team is: Alan Hacker (clarinet), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Michael Bochmann (violin)
English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra, William Boughton

Source: *https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961114--the-spirit-of-england*

(Also see: https://www.discogs.com/William-Bou...chestra-The-Spirit-Of-England/release/8315215)


----------



## Rmathuln

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 06 Op. 105*
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, cond.
Elena Rubin, Valentino Yuzveno (vocalists)
Rec. 1989


----------



## Conrad2

Erkki-Sven Tuur: Lost Prayers
Harry Traksmann, Marrit Gerretz-Traksmann, Leho Karin, Florian Donderer, Signum Quartet, Tanja Tetzlaff
Label: ECM New Series
Release Year:2020


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Enigma Variations*
_Halle Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder_


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I think you'll find the oboist is Maurice Bourgue (oboe), although his surname suggests he's more of a bad French organist than anything else
> 
> The entire team is: Alan Hacker (clarinet), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Michael Bochmann (violin)
> English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra, William Boughton
> 
> Source: *https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961114--the-spirit-of-england*
> 
> (Also see: https://www.discogs.com/William-Bou...chestra-The-Spirit-Of-England/release/8315215)


Funny, I did a quick search online, including glancing at Presto Music, but looked at the entry for the concerto, rather than the heading for the 4 disc CD set, before posting. I just felt guilty posting about an oboe concerto without noting the oboist.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> Funny, I did a quick search online, including glancing at Presto Music, but looked at the entry for the concerto, rather than the heading for the 4 disc CD set, before posting. I just felt guilty posting about an oboe concerto without noting the oboist.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem. Search-fu involves getting lucky sometimes!


----------



## Guest002

John Gay's* The Beggar's Opera *
Malcolm Sargeant, The Pro Arte orchestra and chorus, Owen Brannigan (Peachum), Elsie Morison (Polly), Monica Sinclair (Lucy), John Cameron (Macheath)

I prefer Britten's version, but Owen Brannigan is worth a lot!


----------



## mparta

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphonies No.4 & No.5 and the 'Romeo & Juliet' Overture
> Daniel Barenboim & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> I've been on a bit a Tchaikovsky binge recently, it's music I love but listen to sparingly.
> 
> Returning to Tchaikovsky has been very refreshing. It's interesting to me how my preferences have shifted over time, hearing different Composers, a wider range of different performers and interpretations and preferences either shifting or strengthening as a result.
> 
> I forgot that I had the box with the last three symphonies by Daniel Barenboim with the CSO - it had been on a pile of discs I was thinking of parting with so I decided to give the box a listen and I think I'll hang on to it.
> 
> The Fourth Symphony was my real introduction to Tchaikovsky and it remains one of my favourite pieces of the composer, along with the Fifth Symphony.
> 
> The 'Romeo & Juliet' Overture is a piece I admit I wasn't really familiar with for whatever reason. I had heard the 'Love' theme used in various media it turns out but upon listening to the piece - in part inspired by one of Dave Hurwitz's videos I really enjoyed the piece. This may be the only recording of the work I have (I do need to check this however) and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> As a comparison, I have also listened to Charles Munich's Boston recording - a mono version I think via a streaming service and whilst I think I may prefer that version by a hair, I have enjoyed listening to this performance by Barenboim a great deal.


Barenboim and the CSO opened the Carnegie Hall season many years ago with Tchaikovsky 5. I was pretty sure at the end that I was going to turn around and see that the back wall of the hall had moved a few feet. Wow. Not an experience that can be replicated by a recording.


----------



## ELbowe

*This just in…beautiful!
Fauré ‎- Piano Works • Chamber Music • Orchestral & Choral Works • Requiem. Erato 12 × CD, Album, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered 2018*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar - Cello Concerto*
_Heinrich Schiff - Halle Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder_


----------



## Dimace

ELbowe said:


> *This just in…beautiful!
> Fauré ‎- Piano Works • Chamber Music • Orchestral & Choral Works • Requiem. Erato 12 × CD, Album, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered 2018*
> View attachment 150686


*HUGE Composer.* I love him. I will buy this one to have everything of him under one ceiling.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: _The Four Temperaments_, _Nobilissima Visione_
Carol Rosenberger
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, James DePreist


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

A wonderful HBO series soundtrack album.

I love listening to soundtracks from TV, movies and theater and more than ever I like to post them here! 










The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150689


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Six Violin Sonatas, op. 10
Piano Quartet, op. 8

Isabelle Faust, violin
Alexander Melnikov, fortepiano
Boris Faust, viola
Wolfgang Emanuel Schmidt, cello

2013


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> *This just in…beautiful!
> Fauré ‎- Piano Works • Chamber Music • Orchestral & Choral Works • Requiem. Erato 12 × CD, Album, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered 2018*
> View attachment 150686


When I think of Fauré I first think of his songs. However,this box looks very attractive.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

This a fine recording,no problem that it is not a sacd,great sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Benjamin Lees: String Quartet No. 1 (1952). From the very interesting Fromm Music Foundation box set, recorded 1955-64. This is disc 3, recorded in 1956 (mono). The original Epic LP was released in 1957. This Lees string quartet is interesting, though not quite as harmonically spicy and exciting as some of his other work. The dry, close-miked recording, devoid of any reverberation or room sound, gives me the same feeling I get from hearing old historic string quartet recordings from the 30s and 40s, only this is better. Actually, late mono pre-stereo recordings sound good to me. 
I like the early stereo (rec. 1956) _Der Rosenkavalier_ (Karajan; Schwarzkopf) as well. The stereo miking was not designed for stereo realism, and it makes the soundstage sound extremely wide.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhaus Orchestra - Kurt Masur_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edvard Grieg - various works part three of three for the rest of today.

I loved the self-deprecatory slingshot which Grieg aimed at his second string quartet, a work which defied completion for the remaining 17 years of the composer's life - as early as 1895 he remarked in a letter to the Russian violinist Adolph Brodsky: '_...that accursed quartet, which constantly lies there unfinished like an old Norwegian cheese..._'. With the blessing of Grieg's widow, Nina, friend and fellow composer Julius Röntgen finished off the 'old Norwegian cheese' not long after Grieg's death.

_Sørgemarsj over Rikard Nordraak_ [_Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak_] for piano WoO, arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1866, rev. 1878 - arr. 1892):
_Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra op.64 (1896-98):










_Mens jeg venter_ [_On the Water_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _(5) Digte_ [_(5) Poems_] op.60 [Text: Vilhelm Krag] (1893-94):
_Lok_ [_Farmyard_] - song for voice and piano, from the collection _(7) Barnlige Sange_ [_(7) Children's Songs_] op.61 [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (1894):
_Haugtussa_ [_The Mountain Maid_] - cycle of eight songs for voice and piano op.67 [Texts: Arne Garborg] (1895-98):










Violin Sonata no.3 in C-minor op.45 (1886-87): 1.
String Quartet no.2 in F WoO - two complete movements only: two other movements added by Julius Röntgen (orig. 1890-1906 inc. - posth. comp. by 1908): 2.

1. Ivan Ženatý (violin) and Antonín Kubálek (piano)
2. The Raphael Quartet










_Lyric Pieces book VII_ - six pieces for piano op.62 (1895):
_Lyric Pieces book VIII_ - six pieces for piano op.65 (1896):
_Lyric Pieces book IX_ - six pieces for piano op.68 (1898):
_Lyric Pieces book X_ - seven pieces for piano op.71 (1901):


----------



## calvinpv

Ondřej Adámek: *Körper und Seele* (Body and Soul), for orchestra, choir & air machine (2014)

Just watched a DVD performance of this work on the 2014 Donaueschinger music festival box set. It's the same performance as below, but with a video component as well to see the air machine in action. It's not the most sophisticated instrument out there -- it's a homemade concoction by Adámek himself. But it adds a ritualistic dimension over and above what's heard in the music. As well as a bit humor and fun when the score asks for squeaky toys on the air machine (about halfway through, right before the second text is sung -- a text about an argument between Body and Soul -- you have the air machine simulate that argument between a toy pig and a balloon).

On the whole, a fun piece of music.






A demonstration of the air machine:






Program note:



> 4 different texts :
> 1. Sjón, finnagaldur (wizzadry/schamanenzauberei, Icelandic original, German translation, Czech translation)
> 2. Duše a tělo (Body and Soul / Körper und Seele, Czech popular text, 19th century, original)
> 3. Viraja Homa (extract of Vedic ritual mantra, Sanskrit, original)
> 4. Sjón, uppstigning á fjöllum (ascension in the mountains / himmelfahrt in den bergen, English translation)
> 
> Texts-languages:
> 
> I combine 4 different texts touching the relation between the body and the soul.
> 
> For the 1st part (Sjón finnagaldur) I use at the first place the German translation (Tina Flecken), then some fragments of the Icelandic original and the Czech translation (my own translation). For the 2nd part (Duše a tělo, Czech popular text) I use the original text in Czech, for the 3rd part (Viraja Homa, Hinduist mantra) I use the original text in Sanskrit, for the 4th part (Sjón uppstigning á fjöllum) I use the English translation by David McDuff.
> 
> The genesis of this piece is related to the development of Airmachine. 5 years ago, I started to experiment with air and construct a machine that connects vacuum cleaners with different inflatable objects, overtone flutes and other home made non temperated wind and toy instruments.
> 
> At the same time, I got on my table poems by Sjón, who was my neighbour at this time. I found very interesting schamanenzauberei and surprisingly related to the sound of instrument that I was building one floor above the poet's working room.
> 
> In this time, Armin Köhler commissioned me a piece for choir, orchestra and Airmachine.
> 
> I chose 2 poems by Sjón: schamanenzauberei reflecting the heaviness of the human body, ascencioin in the mountains is about weightlessness. Not only the texts were the source of inspiration but also listening to the poet talking about them. Each time Sjón, who likes to speak about his work surprised me with a new level of meaning of his texts. Much later came two other texts also reflecting relation between the soul and the body: a Czech popular text and a Vedic mantra.
> 
> The piece starts with Laponic wizzadry (Sjón, finnagaldur/schamanenzauberei). Sjón puts in his text an ancestral ritual and high spiritual level of Laponic shamanism in confrontation with a very low level noises of human body that come simultaneously during those rituals.
> 
> The last summer I finished Polednice for choir and orchestra based on a very famous poem by Czech romantic poet Karel Jaromir Erben. I enjoyed very much working on a Czech text. In the same book I found Body and Soul, a Czech popular text that Erben collected. I liked immediately the simplicity and directivity of the text and also its rhythm. The text is an argument between the suffering soul and the death sinful body ("body, body, what had you been doing, you were proud, dressed in gold, went to dance, forgot the God, I am suffering, suffering because of you!!!!"… "soul, soul, don't give me the guilt, you were all the time with me!!!"…"I was all the time with you, body, but I couldn't control even myself"…). I decided to push this conflict between the pleasure and the guilt to its grotesque extreme.
> 
> A year ago I spent one month in India in an Ashram of Nithyananda. Every morning, the monks were preparing Viraja Homa (fire ritual for renunciation) and its corresponding mantra. I learned some parts of the mantra with them. The Hindu people say, that the mere phonetic of Sanskrit has a positive healing effect. I was fascinated buy the beauty of this ancient language and its proximity to the sound of the Czech language. At the end of my stay, I only discovered the meaning of this mantra: "By this oblation, all levels of my breath, all my senses and each part of my body become purified….." I immediately wanted to put it as a part of the piece Körper und Seele but this mantra was difficult to melt in my music and finally I had to let it almost at its original authentic state.
> 
> The last, short and haiku like poem by Sjón, ascension in the mountains, is a very simple claim that in this place somebody might have ascended, they are foot steps, just one way, and then they stop…
> 
> For various reasons I decided to have the public in the middle of orchestra groups, for example:
> -I associated the Laponic wizzadry with waves of breath and energy crossing rapidly the whole space
> -the audience is invited to enter inside the "body noises"
> -I underline the argument between the soul and body and their physical distance by "arguing" between the groups of musicians in the opposite corners of the concert hall.
> 
> In my last 3 pieces, I have a strong story behind the music. The musical material comes mainly from very simple song like melodic/rhythmical motives very much related to the text. Comparing to Kameny, the previous piece that I wrote for SWR Vokalensemble and Ensemble Intercontemporain on the text by Sjón, in this piece I play more with the rhythm and special voice techniques and less with harmonies.
> 
> Airmachine is an instrument that consists of 2 vacuum cleaners (one blowing air in, the other sucking air out, both hidden behind the stage) and a system of automated valves opening and closing air outputs (water valves combined with servo-motors). By a Gardena connection system I connect all possible wind instruments, toy instruments and also party blowers, balloons or other inflatable objects to each its air output (for example overtone flutes, balloons of different colours, forms and sizes, siren whistles, harmonic tubes, toy double reed instruments, car horns). The whole object, controlled through a MIDI keyboard controller by one pianist becomes a surrealist visual and noise theatre.


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),...

Release Date: 8th Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817826
Label: Decca
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Salzburg, Großes Festspielhaus, 27 August 1969

In Brahmsianhorn's excellent Bruckner 5 overview thread, I referred to this recording as one of my favorites, so of course I need to listen to it again to make sure I agree with myself.

The famous DG recording of Karajan with Berlin in this symphony is very beautiful, but this performance is more dynamic, I find.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> When I think of Fauré I first think of his songs. However,this box looks very attractive.


Yes, but...

I love Thomas Allen's mixed recital of Faure, Poulenc and Ravel.

And I have more than one "complete" set of Faure, French with Francois LeRoux, has some of the mixed choral works in it also. I think that's still my favorite set, more than the Hyperion series or the one that features Sarah Walker prominently.

I still listen most frequently though to the piano/string chamber works. Those four, two quartets, two quintets, are the pinnacle of chamber music to me. The violin and cello with piano works are fine.

I'd love to go back and think about Penelope, too, never connected to it, Dutoit and Norman.

One of my piano teachers (a composer himself) found Faure all too "oblique", but I think that's not fair. Once you internalize his harmonic language (all composers speak some version of their own language and that's what gives them a signature that counts), it makes sense.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3
This is my first exposure to this symphony. This entire box sounds excellent. Talk about dynamics! By the time you turn it up loud enough to hear the quiet opening, you are blown away when it kicks in! I am very happy with the sound & performance. As good an investment as I've ever made.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2*
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_ (1963)

Am I the only one who finds this LP/CD cover with what appears to be a headless lady, and what looks like coffee stains from using the LP as a drinks coaster, a bit bizarre? I am sure it was meant to represent a celestial scene for the "resurrection" symphony; I just find it strange. I received a CD box of Bernstein's NYP Mahler cycle in the mail yesterday. My first purchase of physical CDs in a long while. Lets see if I listen to just the first 3 movements, as usual for me, or actually listen to the whole symphony.


----------



## SearsPoncho

SearsPoncho said:


> Mozart - Serenade K361, "Gran Partita" - Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
> 
> Glorious.


This performance is so good that I thought the musicians should be named:

Celia Nicklin & Barry Davis, Oboes
Antony Pay & Richard West, Clarinets
Angela Malsbury & Hale Hambleton, Basset Horns
Timothy Brown, Nicholas Hill, Julian Baker, & Colin Horton, Horns
Graham Sheen & Felix Warnock, Bassoons
Raymond Koster, Double Bass


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 5 - Vernon Handley leading the BBC Philharmonic in Sir Arnold Bax's "Symphony No. 1":










edit: letting the disc play through...now listening to "Symphony No. 3"


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Haydn: Symphony No. 22. Il Giardino Armonico, For Saturday Symphony. This Haydn 2032 series is terrific.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. Inspired by the current Bruckner 5 thread; one of my favourite performances.










Strauss: Tod und Verklanung, Don Juan, Salomes Dance, Till Eulenspiegel. Karajan Berlin. Exceptional performances, and recommended.










Mozart: Symphonies 35, 38,41. Abbado, Orchestra Mozart. Invigorating.










Mahler: Symphony No. 1 Abbado Berlin. A favourite recording of this.


----------



## Guest002

Alexander Glazunov's *From the Middle Ages *
Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

D Smith said:


> Recent listening
> 
> Haydn: Symphony No. 22. Il Giardino Armonico, For Saturday Symphony. This Haydn 2032 series is terrific.
> 
> [...]


Can't speak to the quality of everything else you posted, but that Haydn is exceptional.


----------



## mikeh375

AB, are you aware that there is a recording of a Britten/Pears recital on the BBC iPlayer? I've not listened to it yet but thought I'd give a fellow Britten nut a heads up.


----------



## Guest002

William Bolcom's *Two Songs* 
Roger Vignoles, Fatma Said (soprano)

Fatma Said performs _very_ convincingly!

I wish she had performed the Britten _Cabaret Songs_. I think she'd be wonderful at them.


----------



## Guest002

mikeh375 said:


> AB, are you aware that there is a recording of a Britten/Pears recital on the BBC iPlayer? I've not listened to it yet but thought I'd give a fellow Britten nut a heads up.


*This one??*.

Appreciate the heads-up, but I have actually seen this one (if that's the one you mean!). I'm a bit annoyed not to have seen some of the _other_ programs that pop-up when you type 'Britten Pears' into their search engine, though!


----------



## Guest002

Carlo Gesualdo's *Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday *
Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Guest002

Engelbert Humperdinck's *Sleeping Beauty *
Martin Fischer-Dieskau, Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

This interpretation doesn't have quite the emphasis on trenchant brutality as say, Mravinsky, but rather seems focused on discovering the surviving humanity amidst the horror. Less angsty and more lyrical, in other words, by comparison. Less obsessive terror and more pathos. I think in the end, I'm glad this interpretation doesn't just try to outdo the likes of Mravinsky or Kondrashin for brutality; we already have those on record, after all. This offers something different but for me still compelling: the human face of tragedy is never forgotten.

By the way, don't think this means Noseda's is in any way a "tame" performance; it certainly is not. It still smacks you in the face when it is supposed to. It's a matter of emphsis, where time is taken and how. For example: I come away from the first movement thinking much more about the long, eloquent English horn solos, and the gorgeous strings-only episodes, than about the mechanized violence that tried to crush it all.

Different, but recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*Hannah Lash* - _Filigree_
JACK Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphony no 6, Janacek Idyll. A wonderful disk.









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet









Bartok Violin Concerti 1 and 2, Viola Concerto









Bartok String Quartets 1, 3 and 5 (Disk one)









Martinu Symphony no 4. From Spotify. First time listening to this. Very impressive. I will definitely listen to this again.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Violin Sonatas* Kosef Suk (violin) and Julius Katchen (piano) on Decca









The wonderful violin sonatas of Brahms. Fine performances too!


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Morton Gould's *Spirituals for Orchestra*
> Arthur Fagen, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I'm sure someone posted these a week or two ago (maybe more recent). I can't find the post now. But it inspired me to go out and buy this CD and I'm very happy I did so! So thank you to whoever it was that was playing this stuff earlier!


That was me. And you're welcome!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 70*

I have the Naxos complete box and the complete Fischer set, but I'm too lazy to pull them out, so I'm listening to Hogwood on YouTube.


----------



## Malx

*Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

A stately stroll through the galleries.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No. 70*
> 
> I have the Naxos complete box and the complete Fischer set, but I'm too lazy to pull them out, so I'm listening to Hogwood on YouTube.


Love the honesty - but think of the exercise you are missing out on


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2* Emil Gilels and the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Eugen Jochum on DG









Also included are the Op. 10 Ballades.

All rather good.


----------



## haziz

*Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Argerich - LSO - Abbado_


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner 9


----------



## haziz

*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21*
_Perahia - English Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## SanAntone

*Bright Sheng*: _H'un _
Gerard Schwarz, New York Chamber Symphony











> The CD's major piece is ''H'un'' (1987), a bleak, despairing and (finally) spiritually affirmative musical diary of the horrors Sheng experienced as an artist living in China during Chairman Mao's dreaded Cultural Revolution.
> 
> Recognizably derived from Chinese folk materials are the 1990 ''The Stream Flows,'' for solo violin, and Three Chinese Love Songs, for soprano, viola and piano, written for Leonard Bernstein`s 70th birthday in 1988. The sparing, delicate violin pieces and love songs (their wide-leaping intervals beautifully sung by the dulcet Lisa Saffer, accompanied by violist Paul Neubauer and pianist Sheng) reflect a deep and touching nostalgia for the composer's Chinese motherland.
> 
> Completing the disc is ''My Song'' (1988), a four-movement piano suite reconciling Eastern and Western gestures, expertly played by its dedicatee, Peter Serkin. For that matter, all these performances add up to a first-class production. (Chicago Tribune)


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Bkeske

This set has been sitting on my ottoman patiently awaiting to be finished after I got through half. Well, tonight, I will finish this.

5LP set, complete opera. Believe this may be a 1966 release, as it has the 'big tulips' label, and heavy vinyl. Very clean and quiet. German pressing.

View attachment 150706


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Love Songs op.83, Piano Quintet Op.81 & Cypresses for String Quartet* Adriana Kucerova (soprano), Christop Eschenbach (piano) & the Thymos Quartet on AVIE









A relatively recent purchase, and a nice wind down to this evening's listening.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Salvatore Accardo
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox

Such a cool concerto!


----------



## eljr

New York Rhapsody

Deluxe Digital version with bonus track

Lang Lang (piano)

Release Date: 16th Sep 2016
Catalogue No: G010003538822T
Label: Sony
Length: 80 minutes

A nostalgic, sentimental, emotional performance if you are a New Yorker.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Knorf

*Kurt Weill*: Symphony No. 2
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Antony Beaumont

Kurt Weill's "serious" symphonic output is pretty neat; such a pity it's rarely heard.


----------



## adriesba

Bkeske said:


> This set has been sitting on my ottoman patiently awaiting to be finished after I got through half. Well, tonight, I will finish this.
> 
> 5LP set, complete opera. Believe this may be a 1966 release, as it has the 'big tulips' label, and heavy vinyl. Very clean and quiet. German pressing.
> 
> View attachment 150706


One of the best opera recordings ever!


----------



## Knorf

*Stanisław Skrowaczewski*: _Music at Night_
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan was quite an excellent composer as well, worth remembering.


----------



## Dimace

Fantastic LP from *Robert*. Excellent material quality and Canadian / USA niveau. Suggested artistically & as collectible. (not available as a bargain)


----------



## Conrad2

Tonu Korvits: Moorland Elegies
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Label: Ondine
Release Year: 2017








Recommended by Joe B in the theard, "What are some recommend under the radar composers and their works?"


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony Nos 33 & 39, Eine Kleine NM
HvK. 1946/49


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in music by John Rutter:


----------



## 13hm13

Leimer: Piano Concertos

Kurt Leimer (piano); Herbert von Karajan

Recorded in early 1950s in the UK. Orig. on EMI.


----------



## Rogerx

Cambini: Sinfonie

Giovanni Della Vecchia (violin), Paolo Cantamessa (violin), Barbara Ferrara (oboe), Maria de Martini (bassoon), Luigi Mangiocavallo (violin)

Academia Montis Regalis

Symphony Concertante No. 12 in C minor
Symphony Concertante No. 5 in B flat major
Symphony No. 1 in F major
Symphony No. 2 in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd really like to get that Bernstein Sony set, but it'd mean too many duplications. Funny enough, I don't have that Copland 3. As I type I'm listening to Lenny's DG version. How do they compare?


I love that is almost most "total" but I do have the also the concerto et. 
That said I am going to sin the DG later on and vcome back to you.
promise.


----------



## SanAntone

*Paul Hindemith* - _Clarinet Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet_, Op. 30 (1923/1954)






Romie de Guise-Langlois, clarinet
Serena McKinney, violin
Erik Arvinder, violin
Jessica Oudin, viola
Peter Myers, cello


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations/ Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Conrad2

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition / Ravel: Valses nobles
Ivo Pogorelich
Label: Deutsche Grammophon 
Release Year: 1997


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 150721
Copland: Symphony No. 3 and Quiet City

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> *This one??*.
> 
> Appreciate the heads-up, but I have actually seen this one (if that's the one you mean!). I'm a bit annoyed not to have seen some of the _other_ programs that pop-up when you type 'Britten Pears' into their search engine, though!


That's the one, thanks also for your heads up, I had no idea there was potentially more to be seen. Let's hope they become available.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado



> BBC Music Magazine January 2006
> 
> …Claudio Abbado…springs the Schubertian innocence of Mahler's opening movement with even more delicacy than he did in his 1977 Vienna Philharmonic recording; and the chamber-musical miracle of players listening to each other reaches its apogee in the coda of the scherzo's finely-woven phantasmagoria.


----------



## opus55

Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op.6
Ensemble 415


----------



## consuono

A lot of the earlier Mozart piano concertos that I have overlooked. Lately it's been nos. 12 and 13.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13 from:


----------



## HenryPenfold

opus55 said:


> Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op.6
> Ensemble 415


Big Band Corelli! Really good performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Elgar - Enigma Variations/ Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


Generally I don't care much for Solti but his Elgar is rather good, especially his performance of the second symphony.


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: O Jesu Christ, mein's Lebens Licht Motet, BWV 118/231

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Bach JS: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, Cantata BWV 140

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Bach JS: Concerto in D Minor for 2 Violins

Zubin Mehta

Isaac Stern, New York Philharmonic Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Guest002

Thanks to *another thread* reminding me, I've dug out my copies of Nikolay Andreyevich Roslavets' *Violin Concertos No. 1 and No. 2*, Ilan Volkov, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alina Ibagimova (violin).

An unusual modernist composer, suppressed by the Soviet authorities as an 'enemy of the people'.


----------



## Malx

Three Piano Concertos of different vintages and styles.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 2 - Hannes Minnaar, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

*Dalbavie, Piano Concerto & Lutosławski, Piano Concerto both played by Leif Ove Andsnes, Bavarian RSO, Franz Welser Most.*
A really good mix on this disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach-Avi Avital

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 9* "Rasumovsky 3"
_Tokyo String Quartet_


----------



## Guest002

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's *DZ 02082 Requiem *
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan, Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo-soprano), Makoto Sakurada (tenor), Christian Immler (baritone)


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Three Piano Concertos of different vintages and styles.
> 
> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 2 - Hannes Minnaar, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*
> 
> *Dalbavie Piano Concerto & Lutosławski, Piano Concerto both played by Leif Ove Andsnes, Bavarian RSO, Franz Welser Most.*
> A really good mix on this disc.
> 
> ...............................................


Back to the school!! I don't know and I have NEVER heard this composer! Wow! (Leif makes the pioneer here. Respect.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Bruch - his three symphonies and various works for violin and orchestra dotted throughout this morning and afternoon. I have to admit that the symphonies have never particularly done anything for me so I'm playing them more out of courtesy than anything else. Perhaps one day I will have one of my occasional lightbulb moments but after all this time I'm not holding my breath. The _concertante_ works _are_ to my liking, though - there was far more to this side of Bruch's output than the lopsided popularity of the first concerto and the _Scottish Fantasy_ would suggest.

Symphony no.1 in E-flat op.28 (1868):
Symphony no.2 in F-minor op.36 (1868-70):
Symphony no.3 in E op.51 (1882 - rev. 1886):
_Romanze_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op.42 (1874):
_Adagio appassionato_ in C-sharp minor for violin and orchestra op.57 (1891):
_In Memoriam_ - adagio for violin and orchestra op.65 (1893):
_Konzertstück_ in F-sharp minor for violin and orchestra op.84 (1910):










Violin Concerto no.1 in G-minor, op.26 (1866 - rev. 1867):
Violin Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.44 (1877):
_Scottish Fantasy_ in E-flat for violin and orchestra op.46 (1880):
Violin Concerto no.3 in D-minor, op.58 (1890-91):
_Serenade_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op.75 (1899):


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Generally I don't care much for Solti but his Elgar is rather good, especially his performance of the second symphony.


Personally I prefer the later recording he mad for Decca. ( believe with the Peacock variations.)
And... as promise, Copland( Bernstein )I like the Sony the best. 
( Bit less routine as DG.)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mendelssohn violin concerto, one of my favourites in the genre


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Grosse Fuge* Op. 133
_Juilliard String Quartet_


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:









*MAURICE RAVEL*
Requiem æternam †
*PIERRE VILLETTE* (premier recording)
MESSE DA PACEM (Op. 38) †
Élévation (Op. 22) *
Hymne à la Vierge (Op. 24)
Salutation angélique (Op. 20) *
*YVES CASTAGNET*
MESSE BRÈVE ‡
Veni Sancte Spiritus †

THE CHOIR OF ROYAL HOLLOWAY
RUPERT GOUGH - director/organ *
SARAH FOX - soprano
ANDREW DEWAR † - organ
LIAM CONDON ‡ - organ


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: String Quintet In C, Op. 163, D 956
Alban Berg Quartet; Heinrich Schiff


----------



## millionrainbows

Yvonne Loriod: Anton Webern Variations Op. 27; Pierre Boulez Piano Sonata No. 2; Jean Barraqué Piano Sonata; Alban Berg Piano Sonata Op. 1, CD6 of the 13-CD box set. I love this set. You should hear her play Mozart.


Well, it looks like I'm going to get permanently banned after the closure of "Was Wagner Religious." My views expressed in that thread are sincere, and I'm sorry members didn't get to see the last 4 or 5 deleted posts. I kept my composure and didn't insult my opponent. They are "discussing" those last deleted threads.
I want everyone here to know that my love for "classical" music of all kinds is sincere and will not disappear. As much as I have apparently irritated people, I hold no real animosity towards anyone here, even those mean-spirited ones. Goodbye Mandryka, I will miss you the most; starthrower, Hammered, hell, even WD!


----------



## 13hm13

Ernst von Dohnanyi - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Bamert, Shelley, BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Strauss*

Aschenbrödel-Cinderella & Cendrillon


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Settle Symphony performing Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra - Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orchestra

The Reiner recording is untouchable, but this is a solid runner-up.

Bach - Violin Partita #3 - Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## SanAntone

*Tavener:* _The Protecting Veil _
David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #4

"A charming, energetic escapade dancing around Mendelssohn. Taut, light-footed and totally inoffensive" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150735


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Three Weimar Cantatas
BWV 12, 172, 182

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, director

1996, reissued 2001


----------



## eljr

Schnittke: Requiem, etc.

Annika Eliasson-Frick (soprano), Helena Olsson (soprano), Susanne Carlström (soprano), Malena Ernman (contra alto), Johan Christensson (teno)

Swedish Radio Choir, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste

Catalogue No: CAP21515
Label: Caprice
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Arching Heavens
A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Mirjam Solomon (soprano), Júlia Heéger (soprano), Emma Suszko (alto), Varvara Merras-Häyrynen (alto), Jukka Jokitalo (tenor), Martti Anttila (tenor), Juha-Pekka Mitjonen (bass)
Helsinki Chamber Choir
Nils Schweckendiek


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*R. Schumann - Overture to "Genoveva" (Munchinger/London)
R. Schumann - Piano Concerto (Rubinstein/RCA)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*


----------



## Coach G

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 150721
> Copland: Symphony No. 3 and Quiet City
> 
> New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


A great recording of one of the greatest American symphonies. Bernstein OWNED the music of Aaron Copland. Great album cover too: two of America's grand old men of music in full tenure.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## cougarjuno

Some Prokofiev cello music


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Gaspard de la Nuit

A strong performance


----------



## eljr

Debussy - Chopin - Mussorgsky

Behzod Abduraimov (piano)

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA653
Label: Alpha
Length: 83 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
22nd January 2021
Record of the Week
Record Review
23rd January 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## millionrainbows

Benjamin Lees: Mirrors (1992-); Fantasy Variations (1986). Ian Hobson, piano. (Albany)










Well, it looks like I'm going to get permanently banned after the closure of "Was Wagner Religious." My views expressed in that thread are sincere, and I'm sorry members didn't get to see the last 4 or 5 deleted posts. I kept my composure and didn't insult my opponent. They are "discussing" those last deleted threads.
I want everyone here to know that my love for "classical" music of all kinds is sincere and will not disappear. As much as I have apparently irritated people, I hold no real animosity towards anyone here, even those mean-spirited ones. Goodbye Mandryka, I will miss you the most; starthrower, Hammered, hell, even WD!


----------



## eljr

now listening to










Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## SanAntone

*John Luther Adams* : _Lines Made by Walking_
JACK Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

6 Violin Concertos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part one for the rest of today.

Written between the ages of 10 and 15, most of these works convey a depth and assuredness well beyond the _wunderkind_ Mendelssohn's tender years - the only other composer post-Mozart I can think of who can match him in this age group is Erich Korngold (without wanting to upset any Alma Deutscher fans out there, of course...).

Violin Sonata [_no.1_] in F WoO (1820):
Five short pieces for violin and piano WoO (1819-21):
Violin Sonata [_no.2_] in F-minor op.4 (1823):










Concerto [_no.1_] in D-minor for violin and string orchestra WoO (1822):










String Quartet [_no.0_] in E-flat WoO (1823):










Concerto [_no.0_] in A-minor for piano and string orchestra WoO (c. 1822):
Concerto in E for two pianos and string orchestra WoO (1823 - rev. by 1833):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):


----------



## 13hm13

Otmar Suitner - Legendary Recordings (Bruckner - Symph. 1, 4, 5, 7, 8; Mahler - Symph. 2, 5; Reger, Wolf, Pfitzner, Strauss, Weber, Grieg) - Suitner & Staatskapelle Berlin - 11 CDs, 1973 -91/2003, Berlin


----------



## perempe

They played the second a week ago in Müpa as the final piece of the Liszt & Berlioz Marathon.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> now listening to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18
> 
> Sa Chen
> 
> Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster
> 
> Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
> Catalogue No: PTC5186944
> Label: Pentatone
> Length: 35 minutes


I understand the underlying feelings in these posts but I am very unhappy with them at the same time.
I think I will leave the forum if this doesn't change in a positive way.
A completely innocent video where offense was taken and where responses were very poorly read or communicated, the result is that members feels injured.
We live in a time where everything is weighed on a golden scale,it looks like a disease
Are we better than what we criticize?


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartets Op. 71, Nos. 1-3 in B-flat major, D major, and E-flat major
Pražák Quartet

Haydn's string quartets are a seemingly inexhaustible source of delight and wonder.


----------



## Joe B

Bourdon said:


> I understand the underlying feelings in these posts but I am very unhappy with them at the same time.
> * I think I will leave the forum if this doesn't change in a positive way.*
> A completely innocent video where offense was taken and where responses were very poorly read or communicated, the result is that members feels injured.
> We live in a time where everything is weighed on a golden scale,it looks like a disease
> Are we better than what we criticize?


I understand how you feel. You could take another path though. I am currently watching the size of my "ignore list" grow exponentially. It doesn't change anything, but it does provide a benefit like wearing rose colored glasses while I'm on the forum.

And besides, you post way too many great discs and would be sorely missed.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

CANTUS ARCTICUS
_Concerto for Birds & Orchestra, Op. 61_
String Quartet No.4
Symphony No.5
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer - conductor
_
Catalyst_


----------



## Bourdon

Joe B said:


> I understand how you feel. You could take another path though. I am currently watching the size of my "ignore list" grow exponentially. It doesn't change anything, but it does provide a benefit like wearing rose colored glasses while I'm on the forum.
> 
> And besides, you post way too many great discs and would be sorely missed.:tiphat:


I hope things will be changed for the better,what I want is clear,a friendly exchange


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Vivaldi*
> 
> 6 Violin Concertos


This is a marvellous boxset. I don't have it, but a friend does and I've heard all of it often. Hogwood is very underrated and the Academy is a superb outfit ....

No-one who investigates this set will be disappointed, I'm sure.


----------



## Knorf

I'm not exactly sure what's gotten some of you so upset, and some threatening to quit, but isn't https://www.talkclassical.com/site-feedback-and-technical-support/
a better location to air grievances, complain about moderation, or whatever it is that's going on here? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

In other news:

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #9

"Cobra rushes his way through this one like a Tortoise" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Bourdon

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150762
> 
> 
> Symphony #9
> 
> "Cobra rushes his way through this one like a Tortoise" words courtesy of Mr Raff


I really do not understand,please explain


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150762
> 
> 
> Symphony #9
> 
> "Cobra rushes his way through this one like a Tortoise" words courtesy of Mr Raff


Replyed to wrong post.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Dvořák*


I remember when Kovacevich changed his name from Bishop.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 150762
> 
> 
> Symphony #9
> 
> "Cobra rushes his way through this one like a Tortoise" words courtesy of Mr Raff


You listened to the whole symphony?


----------



## Conrad2

Howard Hanson conducts Howard Hanson
Howard Hanson and Eastman-Rochester Orchestra 
Label: Mercury Living Presence
Release Year: 2005








I saw Joe B post on "What are some recommended or your favorite works by American Composers?" which recommended Howard Hanson Symphonies conducted by Gerard Schwarz, and after reading replies by Heck148 and adriesba, who found his works enjoyable and riveting, I decided to listen to his work. Unfortunately, Tidal don't have the specific records recommended by Joe B, but I found this record and thought it's best to hear it being conducted from the very same person who composed it. This would be my first time listening to Howard Hanson, and hopefully I find his work fabulous like the others.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> I understand the underlying feelings in these posts but I am very unhappy with them at the same time.
> I think I will leave the forum if this doesn't change in a positive way.
> A completely innocent video where offense was taken and where responses were very poorly read or communicated, the result is that members feels injured.
> We live in a time where everything is weighed on a golden scale,it looks like a disease
> *Are we better than what we criticize?*


I think you ask a fair question, frankly, that is what I have been grappling with.

Clearly I am very resentful to have had this thread reshaped.

This forum, this thread in particular, has been my companion, comforting companion though challenges these last few years. I have made true friends here and thank both @Rogerx and @Joe B who I fondly refer to as my music appreciation mentors.

It's not that I am unaccepting of change, I pride myself on adaptability, it is the bold, aggressive, self serving, aggrandizing nature of the assault that has compelled me to recoil.

I am not sure how I will move forward but I have no intention of sullying this thread.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150769


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Angela Hewitt, piano

2014


----------



## MusicSybarite

senza sordino said:


> Martinu Symphony no 4. From Spotify. First time listening to this. Very impressive. I will definitely listen to this again.


First encounter with a Martinu's symphony? 

Hopefully it won't be the last.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I'm not exactly sure what's gotten some of you so upset, and some threatening to quit, but isn't https://www.talkclassical.com/site-feedback-and-technical-support/
> a better location to air grievances, complain about moderation, or whatever it is that's going on here? Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
> Quartetto Italiano


Everyone can do with more Quartetto Italiano in their life!!!

The more I listen to these guys, the higher they they rise in my esteem.

Because I came late to classical music (1990, properly) during the emphasis on the up and coming whippersnapper HIPPists, I overlooked combos like this mob ('scuse the iffy collective noun sometimes applied to Italians). Sadly, I only have the Ravel, Debussy and late Beethoven recordings. I'm sure there's more marvellous stuff out there by the Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> I think you ask a fair question, frankly, that is what I have been grappling with.
> 
> Clearly I am very resentful to have had this thread reshaped.


I have no idea in what way you think it has been reshaped. That I post too much to it? That seemed to be what you were hinting at last time you mentioned anything about it.

Don't know if you noticed or not, but England (well, the UK, really) is in *lockdown*. I get up at 8am, I start playing music, I go to bed around 9pm, and I've seldom left the house or done anything other than listen to music. Since January 9th, I've played 572 separate compositions by 335 distinct composers. Those pieces have an average duration of about 27 minutes. Since this thread opened Vol. 7 (on January 4th, I believe without checking), I've posted 243 times. So rather than less than half of what I've actually listened to, because I only bother posting things I think might be of interest to others.

Your friend Rogerx has posted 218 times, by the way, up to page 147, anyway. So yes, I post a little more than him, but there's not a country mile's difference. You've managed 103 posts, by the way, though in your case that number might be more variable. It's still way more than, say, RockyIII who only scrapes 50 posts in the first 147 pages (and I only picked on him because I like his avatar).

Rogerx posts an average of 2.75 posts per page, by the way. I post an average of 2.25 per page: he posts less often than me, but he posts in bigger 'clusters' than I do, which I don't have an issue with.

So, I'm genuinely curious if you can actually state what 'reshaping' you think has happened since Vol. 7 started. If it's the number of things I post, I'm sorry I'm in lockdown and, being retired, have nothing to do all day but play music. But there it is. I have only posted half of what I listen to as it is.



eljr said:


> This forum, this thread in particular, has been my companion, comforting companion though challenges these last few years. I have made true friends here and thank both @Rogerx and @Joe B who I fondly refer to as my music appreciation mentors.
> 
> It's not that I am unaccepting of change, I pride myself on adaptability, it is the bold, aggressive, self serving, aggrandizing nature of the assault that has compelled me to recoil.
> 
> I am not sure how I will move forward but I have no intention of sullying this thread.


And its your choice of adjectives in your penultimate sentence that has prompted me to report you several times in the last few days. You are entitled to those opinions about me. You are not entitled to _express_ them. And mentioning "assault" is just fanciful.

There has been no aggression, assault, change of rules or self-serving anything. I reported two of your posts for sexism and lack of relevance. End of.

I've privately messaged you on at least two occasions to try to clear the air: you chose not to reply, which is your right. But I'm not the one wanting a punch-up with the referee here. And I would urge you to pause, reflect and refrain from further provocation.


----------



## pmsummer

SINFONIA ANTARTICA (NO.7)*
SYMPHONY NO.8 IN D MINOR
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Heather Harper, soprano*
The Ambrosian Singers*
Sir Ralph Richardson, speaker*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, conductor
_
RCA Victor_


----------



## Taggart

Please avoid personal comments. If you report something, keep quiet about it.

If you have issues with moderation use Area 51


----------



## Bkeske

Kyndelkvartetten - 2 Stråkkvartetter. Wilhelm Stenhammar; String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14 & Ingvar Lidholm; Music For Strings (1952). Sveriges Radio 1967. Swedish release.

Recorded October 29, 1967, at the Radio House, Stockholm, Studio 9.

View attachment 150775


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar & Holst choral music* CBSO Chorus conducted by Simon Halsey on Conifer









Here we have:
- Elgar: From the Bavarian Highlands
- Holst: Dirge and Hymeneal, Two Motets & Five Partsongs

Not perhaps essential works. The Elgar in particular sounds slightly amateurish, and is certainly too Victorian for my taste. The Host pieces are of greater significance to my mind. I regret to say I have very little Holst in my collection - which for an English man is pretty inexcusable!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I don't listen to this set enough. Sure, there is the Karajan smoothness, but there is also energy.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Four Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 12 & Two Images for Orchestra, Op. 10
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest, James Conlon

Slightly less well-known but very appealing Bartók. I haven't listened to this disc in over 20 years! Skipping the Two Portraits for now. Maybe later.


----------



## Helgi

I've been meaning to give some sustained attention to Bruckner's symphonies, a week or two (or three?!) to get to know them better, and now Brahmsianhorn's thread on the 5th symphony has prompted me to start. So today I listened to two recordings of Symphony No. 5 from my collection:









Wilhelm Furtwängler with the Berlin Philharmonic in 1942










Günter Wand with Kölner Rundfunk


----------



## eljr

Ahenk, Turkish Classical Music
Murat Aydemir & Derya Turkan

Date First Available : April 8, 2004
Manufacturer : Golden Horn Records


----------



## Joachim Raff

Johnnie Burgess said:


> You listened to the whole symphony?


Not sure if I have that many years left in me.


----------



## eljr

catching up on my listening to posts for today...










Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Kyndelkvartetten - 2 Stråkkvartetter. Wilhelm Stenhammar; String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14 & Ingvar Lidholm; Music For Strings (1952). Sveriges Radio 1967. Swedish release.
> 
> Recorded October 29, 1967, at the Radio House, Stockholm, Studio 9.
> 
> View attachment 150775


Tried to find this to stream on Qobuz, nothing doing. I really fancied the idea of listing to four people going into the studio in Stockholm in 1967 to play this stuff. Anyway, found string quartets 5 & 6. Listening now. Really enjoying #5. Can't understand why music like this is not more widely known. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest002

Sir John Blackwood McEwan's *A Solway Symphony *
Alasdair Mitchell, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Merl

A lovely disc. Always enjoyed this one. Prompted by another thread.


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> Tried to find this to stream on Qobuz, nothing doing. I really fancied the idea of listing to four people going into the studio in Stockholm in 1967 to play this stuff. Anyway, found string quartets 5 & 6. Listening now. Really enjoying #5. Can't understand why music like this is not more widely known. Thanks for posting!


I was lucky enough to purchase this within a bulk set of Scandinavian releases. This one even has a 'Swedish Broadcasting Corporation' sticker on the cover.

It is actually very nice, and as I love that live 'in studio' recording sound and 'room feeling', all the better to me. Not bad performances either. Glad it made you go search, happens to me when folks here post music I'm intrigued to find.


----------



## eljr

Violins of Hope

Live at Kohl Mansion - Heggie, Schubert & Mendelssohn

Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), Daniel Hope (violin), Sean Mori (violin), Kay Stern (violin), Dawn Harms (violin), Patricia Heller (viola), Emil Miland (cello)

It's Heggie and Scheer's remarkable new work that lingers longest in the memory: as with their previous collaborations, the treatment of difficult subject-matter is unfailingly direct and sympathetic,... - Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 12th February 2021 More…
Release Date: 19th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186879
Label: Pentatone
Length: 74 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
12th February 2021


----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet - Martinů, String Quartets Nos. 4&6. Supraphon 1988 Czech release.

View attachment 150781


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner Symphony No. 9* Lucerne Festival Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on Accntus music









And now for some essential music. The glorious ninth symphony of Bruckner. Conducted by Abbado. Very impressive.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Panocha Quartet - Martinů, String Quartets Nos. 4&6. Supraphon 1988 Czech release.
> 
> View attachment 150781


For some time I've been happy to rest on the Martinu Quartet's recording on Naxos. Having listened to all six recently, I'm thinking that they are truly masterful compositions and I should branch out a bit .....


----------



## Joe B

Riccardo Chailly leading Leonidas Kavakos and the Gewandhausorchester in Johannes Brahms "Violin Concerto in D Major":


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold Rosner, Requiem*

Larold brought this piece up on another thread. So far, three movements in, I'm really connecting with the piece.


----------



## Joe B

pmsummer said:


> SINFONIA ANTARTICA (NO.7)*
> SYMPHONY NO.8 IN D MINOR
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> Heather Harper, soprano*
> The Ambrosian Singers*
> Sir Ralph Richardson, speaker*
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn, conductor
> _
> RCA Victor_


I had this in my hand this morning but ventured in another direction. Good disc!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> I was lucky enough to purchase this within a bulk set of Scandinavian releases. This one even has a '*Swedish Broadcasting Corporation' sticker on the cover*.
> 
> It is actually very nice, and as I love that *live 'in studio' recording sound and 'room feeling'*, all the better to me. Not bad performances either. Glad it made you go search, happens to me when folks here post music I'm intrigued to find.


Yes, I love the backstory (well, the simple one I impose!) and the aural result.

Posts like yours make for intriguing searches!


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> For some time I've been happy to rest on the Martinu Quartet's recording on Naxos. Having listened to all six recently, I'm thinking that they are truly masterful compositions and I should branch out a bit .....


The Stamitz do a great job on the Martinu Quartets along with the Panochas, HP.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Stravinsky : Rite of Spring - Gergiev, Kirov Orchestea


----------



## Malx

Joe B said:


> I had this in my hand this morning but ventured in another direction. Good disc!


May I suggest you venture back Joe.


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> For some time I've been happy to rest on the Martinu Quartet's recording on Naxos. Having listened to all six recently, I'm thinking that they are truly masterful compositions and I should branch out a bit .....


That is actually a Supraphon vinyl repress from its original release in 1981. I don't believe there are any digital releases for that, or a couple others I have, and will be playing soon.


----------



## Bourdon

Joachim Raff said:


> Not sure if I have that many years left in me.


I shall not reply with a practical joke for the same reason:tiphat:


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No1 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*
I seem to be going through an unplanned mini Karajan fest at present - and whats more I'm enjoying it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Joe B said:


> I had this in my hand this morning but ventured in another direction. Good disc!


pmsummer's post has made me reach out for RVW's 8th. Listening now. Slatkiin, another American. Funny how Americans deliver such marvellous results with quintessentially British music; Szell's Walton springs to mind. I think Slatkin was a bit of an Anglophile, on the quiet.


----------



## Joe B

Conrad2 said:


> Howard Hanson conducts Howard Hanson
> Howard Hanson and Eastman-Rochester Orchestra
> Label: Mercury Living Presence
> Release Year: 2005
> View attachment 150765
> 
> 
> I saw Joe B post on "What are some recommended or your favorite works by American Composers?" which recommended Howard Hanson Symphonies conducted by Gerard Schwarz, and after reading replies by Heck148 and adriesba, who found his works enjoyable and riveting, I decided to listen to his work. Unfortunately, Tidal don't have the specific records recommended by Joe B, but I found this record and thought it's best to hear it being conducted from the very same person who composed it. This would be my first time listening to Howard Hanson, and hopefully I find his work fabulous like the others.


I have this disc as well. Schwarz's approach does not really vary from Hanson's. However, the sonic quality of John Eargle's recording for Delos is superior to the Mercury Living Presence recording.
Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" is my favorite, followed by No. 1, and then No. 2. If you get the chance, give a listen to his "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky". A truly wonderful twelve and a half minutes of music.


----------



## Guest002

Erland von Koch's *Viola Concerto *
B Tommy Andersson, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Johanna Persson (viola)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> That is actually a Supraphon vinyl repress from its original release in 1981. I don't believe there are any digital releases for that, or a couple others I have, and will be playing soon.


I did not know that. Thank you for pointing it out. Naxos do that a lot. Hail, hail, Naxos!


----------



## Joe B

Manxfeeder said:


> *Arnold Rosner, Requiem*
> 
> Larold brought this piece up on another thread. So far, three movements in, I'm really connecting with the piece.


I guess I've got to get off my duff and get this in my next order from prestomusic.com.

edit: It's in my cart for my next order.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I don't listen to this set enough. Sure, there is the Karajan smoothness, but there is also energy.
> 
> View attachment 150777


I've been trying to broaden a little, so I've been through the Bernstein/NYPO set, and the Monteux/mulitple orchestra set, and now almost through the Scherchen/multiple orchestra set on Tahra.

I bet, when it's all done, I'll be glad to go back to the BPO and HvK from '63. Bet?


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> pmsummer's post has made me reach out for RVW's 8th. Listening now. Slatkiin, another American. Funny how Americans deliver such marvellous results with quintessentially British music; Szell's Walton springs to mind. I think Slatkin was a bit of an Anglophile, on the quiet.


Slatkin has a special skill with certain literature. I was so enamoured of his American literature (Copland, Schuman, Piston) with the St. Louis Symphony (made them sound like world-beaters, really magnificent playing) so I ventured out. I'd heard him do a disappointing Bartok Concerto for Orchestra at in NY. His standard 20th century literature, Shostakovich, Bartok, was just not interesting. I don't get it. He had that dust up with La Traviata a few years ago. Seems to be a thing. If you find his V-W idiomatic, interesting.


----------



## Guest002

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina's *Missa Assumpta est Maria* 
Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Nothing better to clear the sky than to listen to a Bach Cantata


----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet - Martinů, String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3. Supraphon 1983 Czech release.

View attachment 150786


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> Slatkin has a special skill with certain literature. I was so enamoured of his American literature (Copland, Schuman, Piston) with the St. Louis Symphony (made them sound like world-beaters, really magnificent playing) so I ventured out. I'd heard him do a disappointing Bartok Concerto for Orchestra at in NY. His standard 20th century literature, Shostakovich, Bartok, was just not interesting. I don't get it. He had that dust up with La Traviata a few years ago. Seems to be a thing. If you find his V-W idiomatic, interesting.


I envy you, I've never had the opportunity to witness Slatkin's art in concert. Yes, I really rate his RVW, but also, his Walton 1 is one of my favourite recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I envy you, I've never had the opportunity to witness Slatkin's art in concert. Yes, I really rate his RVW, but also, his Walton 1 is one of my favourite recordings.


I do not have many Slatkin recordings,this one is really nice .It remembers me that I was ver young and heard the music on the radio it brings memories back,the years of innocence....


----------



## Rambler

*Favourite Debussy* Daniel Adni (piano) on EMI









And to finish the week's listening is this disc of 'favourite' Debussy piano works. Nothing wrong with this - although it's far from being my favourite Debussy piano works. But an excellent introduction to Debussy's piano music.


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the London Symphony with The Ambrosian Singers and Sir Ralph Richardson in Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Symphony No. 7":


----------



## Guest002

Jean Henry d'Anglebert's *Pièces de clavecin *
Kenneth Gilbert


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet - Debussy String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10 & Ravel String Quartet In F. RCA Victor Living Stereo reissue, late 60's, originally 1960.

View attachment 150790


----------



## Bourdon

Bkeske said:


> Juilliard String Quartet - Debussy String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10 & Ravel String Quartet In F. RCA Victor Living Stereo reissue, late 60's, originally 1960.
> 
> View attachment 150790


I have sold almost all of my LP's,this one in mono is still in my collection.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mendelssohn symphony no. 3 with NDR Radiophilharmonie/Andrew Manze. Last night I heard no. 3-5 with LSO/Gardiner and also his piano trios. I like Mendelssohn, very energetic and positive music


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> I do not have many Slatkin recordings,this one is really nice .It remembers me that I was ver young and heard the music on the radio it brings memories back,the years of innocence....


I remember this from the radio in the 1960s!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150791


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2016


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: L'Elisir D'Amore
Freni|Gedda|Sereni}Capecchi
Coro e Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma|Francesco Molinari Pradelli










Schubert: Symphonies Nos 1 and 4
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra|Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> I envy you, I've never had the opportunity to witness Slatkin's art in concert. Yes, I really rate his RVW, but also, his Walton 1 is one of my favourite recordings.


I envy me too because I used to be able to go hear music. The Slatkin wasn't a great concert but I'd take it on a dime now. The news from the UK about what's called the UK variant (which really has nothing except precedent to do with the UK, I think it's a spontaneous event in other places) suggests we may be discussing recordings rather than performances for awhile yet.
Oh my.

And on that happy note, for this evening:









Especially looking forward to the Debussy. I have the (ancient) Desire Emile-Ingelbrecht recordings on Testament, and while "authentic" the sound is too cloudy to do this justice. It is interesting to me that the older recording really has a very full and not particularly fine style, something less French than the French are supposed to be. Have to let them know.:lol:


----------



## eljr

Glass: Akhnaten
Dennis Russell Davies
April 16, 1993

listening to excerpts before dinner


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bourdon said:


> I really do not understand,please explain


Cobra takes nearly 2 hours to do Beethoven 9th symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

My first thought of this recording is seeing two conductors on the Autobahn. First comes John Eliot Gardiner whizzing by, because he has to get somewhere, and then comes Klemperer, toodling along with his arm out the window, pointing out the scenery.

The slower tempi take an adjustment, but at this speed, the instrumentalists are able to bring out the expressive beauty in their parts.


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I remember this from the radio in the 1960s!!


Que Sera, Sera....


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> My first thought of this recording is seeing two conductors on the Autobahn. First comes John Eliot Gardiner whizzing by, because he has to get somewhere, and then comes *Klemperer, toodling along with his arm* out the window, pointing out the scenery.
> 
> The slower tempi take an adjustment, but at this speed, the instrumentalists are able to bring out the expressive beauty in their parts.
> 
> View attachment 150793


Speed isn't everything,Klemperer had no jet skis,I like your metaphor.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I envy me too because I used to be able to go hear music. The Slatkin wasn't a great concert but I'd take it on a dime now. The news from the UK about what's called the UK variant (which really has nothing except precedent to do with the UK, I think it's a spontaneous event in other places) suggests we may be discussing recordings rather than performances for awhile yet.
> Oh my.
> 
> And on that happy note, for this evening:
> 
> View attachment 150792
> 
> 
> Especially looking forward to the Debussy. I have the (ancient) Desire Emile-Ingelbrecht recordings on Testament, and while "authentic" the sound is too cloudy to do this justice. It is interesting to me that the older recording really has a very full and not particularly fine style, something less French than the French are supposed to be. Have to let them know.:lol:


We'll be out of this by Autumn. Stop reading the NYT!!!


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> We'll be out of this by Autumn.


Could you promise us this?

We all need you to "make it so!"


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Could you promise us this?
> 
> We all need you to "make it so!"


In the UK, I mean. Dunno about you lot with that new president, he seems to be a bit risk averse ...


----------



## Joe B

Anthony Newman performing sonatas by Domenico Scarlatti on the Magnus Opus Harpsichord built by Keith Hill and Philip Tyre (possibly the largest harpsichord ever built - 10 feet 9.5 inches). Performance brilliantly captured by Lawrence Kraman (Newport Classic - 1989):










Great performance, incredible instrument, perfect capture.


----------



## SanAntone

J*ohn Luther Adams* : _Clouds of Forgetting, Clouds of Unknowing_
Apollo Chamber Orchestra











> Clouds of Forgetting, Clouds of Unknowing is a work of musical contemplation, an attempt to consecrate a small time and space for extraordinary listening. The work is titled after The Cloud of Unknowing, a 14th Century mystical Christian text which has much in common with the teachings of contemplative traditions throughout the world, be they Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Sufi, Native American or other. The essence of the contemplative experience is voluntary surrender, purposeful immersion in the fullness of a presence far larger than ourselves. (Composer's website)


With Adams' earlier music, there is a superficial resemblance to Morton Feldman.


----------



## Bkeske

Stern, Zukerman, & Rose - Mozart, Divertimento In E-flat For String Trio, K. 563. Columbia Masterworks 1975

View attachment 150796


----------



## Knorf

*Ignaz Pleyel*: String Quartet in G Major, B. 332
Pleyel Quartett Köln

This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread. So far, I find it enjoyable but not particularly enchanting. I don't mind hearing it once. (Wow, is that ever damning with faint praise. Apologies!)


----------



## Bkeske

Bourdon said:


> I have sold almost all of my LP's,this one in mono is still in my collection.


Actually, I would be interested in hearing that LP in mono. Sometimes, they do sound better. I have a couple instances of that being the case.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> J*ohn Luther Adams* : _Clouds of Forgetting, Clouds of Unknowing_
> Apollo Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 150795
> 
> 
> With Adams' earlier music, there is a superficial resemblance to Morton Feldman.


I am gonna dig this one out.


----------



## Conrad2

Joe B said:


> I have this disc as well. Schwarz's approach does not really vary from Hanson's. However, the sonic quality of John Eargle's recording for Delos is superior to the Mercury Living Presence recording.
> Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" is my favorite, followed by No. 1, and then No. 2. If you get the chance, give a listen to his "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky". A truly wonderful twelve and a half minutes of music.


I was able to find a Naxos recording on Tidal that was done by John Eargle for "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky". You right, the recording done by Mr. Eargle is better than the Mercury one, as I was able to discern the different instruments better and there was less distortion as the pieces come to a climax. I really enjoyed "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitzky" as it was both somber and jubilant, which I felt was appropriate for paying tribute to Serge Koussevitzky. A very touching piece.

For me, my favorite work from Hanson, so far, is his second symphony. I resolve to explore more his work.

Thank you Joe for introducing to the audio engineer, John Eargle, another name for me to look for while browsing records.

Howard Hanson: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
Gerard Schwarz 
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2011








"Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky"


----------



## ELbowe

*What a great box set…….Disc 2….
Fauré: Impromptus & Préludes
Jean-Philippe Collard ‎- 
Erato Box Set 12 CD*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Reicha : Grande Symphonie de Salon No 1 from:


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, C. 1400-1700_
Huelgas Ensemble
*Paul Van Nevel* - director_

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn* : _Stabat Mater_
Anthony Rolfe Johnson









This is a favorite box of mine.


----------



## cybernaut

my first listen. loving it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150806


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1993


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Arvo Part:









*Berliner Messe
The Beatitudes
Annum per Annum
Magnificat
Sieben-Magnificat-Antiphonen
De profundis*


----------



## mparta

ELbowe said:


> *What a great box set…….Disc 2….
> Fauré: Impromptus & Préludes
> Jean-Philippe Collard ‎-
> Erato Box Set 12 CD*
> View attachment 150803


all about the hair


----------



## Rogerx

Herzogenberg - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Frank Beerman


----------



## Conrad2

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28; Sonata No.2
Martha Agreich
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Coach G said:


> A great recording of one of the greatest American symphonies. Bernstein OWNED the music of Aaron Copland. Great album cover too: two of America's grand old men of music in full tenure.


I never said he didn't, it's just I like the Sony a little bit more.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 / Cello Concerto No. 2

Jerome Pernoo (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Fuchs: Serenades Nos. 3, 4 & 5

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Christian Ludwig


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## vincula

Cracking album. Listening to String Qt. no 2 right now.









Thanks to member Merl for the recommendation on the RVW thread. :tiphat:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest002

Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville's *Sonata No. 4 *
Gustav Leonhardt









Gordon Jacob's *Trifles* 
Annabel Knight (recorders), Robin Bigwood (harpsichord & piano), Maggini String Quartet









John Bull's *Music from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book * 
Claudio Colombo (keyboard)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

String Octet in E flat op.20 (1825):










_Scherzo_ from the Octet in E-flat for strings op.20, arr. for orchestra WoO (1825):
_Ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_A Midsummer Night's Dream_] - overture in E for orchestra op.21 (1826):










String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):










String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):
String Quartet no.1 in E flat op.12 (1829):










_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book I_ for piano op.19b (1829-30):


----------



## Guest002

Christopher Rouse's *Prospero's Rooms *
Alan Gilbert, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

I've come to admire pretty much everything I know of Rouse. He might be my new favourite American composer (apropos *another thread*).

Also:









Alexander Glazunov's *Concerto Ballata *
Igor Golovschin, Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Rudin (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets

Escher String Quartet

Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## Guest002

Giorgio Federico Ghedini's *Concerto dell'albatro *
Damian Lorio, Orchestra I Pomeriggi Musicale, Emanuela Piemonti (piano), Paolo Ghidoni (Violin), Pietro Bosna (Cello), Carlo Doglioni Majer (speaker)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
_Czech PO - Kletzki_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Guest002

Niels Gade's *Symphony No. 2 *
Christopher Hogwood, Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

A few works for brass.

*Holmboe, Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra - Christian Lindberg, Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.
Holmboe, Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra & Intermezzo concertante for Tuba and Orchestra - Jens Bjørn-Larsen, Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.*


----------



## Chilham

Bach CPE: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 430

Trevor Pinnock

Emmanuel Pahud, Kammerakadamie Potsdam


----------



## HerbertNorman

František Kramář-Krommer Oboe Concerto No.2 in F major Op.52


----------



## Guest002

Alexander Borodin's *Piano Quintet *
New Budapest Quartet, Otto Kertesz (cello), Ilona Prunyi (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay sings Schubert

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebesbotschaft, D957 No.1
Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, D877/4
Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
Schubert: Suleika I, D720


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 4:


















These Lyrita compilations are really quite nice. The Cyril Scott "Harpsichord Concerto" is excellent!


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
_Emmy Loose (soprano) - Philharmonia Orchestra - Paul Kletzki_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

A lifelong love for this Eroica

Symphony No.3 "Eroica"
Grosse Fuge,Op.133


----------



## Guest002

Zoltán Kodály's *Laudes organi *
James O'Donnell, The Choir of Westminster Cathedral


----------



## Itullian

Love it


----------



## eljr

Adams, J L: Clouds of Forgetting, Clouds of Unknowing

Apollo Chamber Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta

Catalogue No: NW80500
Label: New World
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Zbigniew Preisner's _*Requiem for my Friend *_
Jacek Kaspszyk, Sinfonia Varwovia, Varsov Chamber Choir


----------



## sbmonty

Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets 3-6
Oslo String Quartet

Any Stenhammar fans who could recommend recordings of this Swedish composer's works?


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gubaidulina* - Percussion Concerto
*Bruckner* - Symphony no.1

An unlikely combination for a lunchtime concert, but it's what I wanted to hear. Looking at my playlist, it seem that I've not chosen Gubaidulina's percussion concerto for about two years. At pushing 40 minutes, it's a bit on the long side and now and then I wish the music would just move on. Having said that, it's a very good composition, well played and excellently recorded.

Regarding the Bruckner, I've probably neglected No.1 in recent times along with the study symphony and Die Nulte. So, for a while, I think I'll focus on the first. I was surprised just how good the Karajan is. He only recorded it late on(digital) and I'm not sure he ever performed it in concert. It really sounds like K is at the peak of his game, contrary to the received narrative about late Karajan recordings. For some reason my memory says that Barenboim's BPO set contains a good no.1. I'll go to that next ....


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart / Weber / Spohr - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Natalie Dessay sings Schubert
> 
> Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)
> 
> Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
> Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
> Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
> Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
> Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
> Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
> Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
> Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
> Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
> Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
> Schubert: Liebesbotschaft, D957 No.1
> Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
> Schubert: Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, D877/4
> Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
> Schubert: Suleika I, D720


Never seen this. Opinion?


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* : _Musical Offering_
Ramin Bahrami


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gubaidulina* - Percussion Concerto


What do you think of this one?


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Requiem

There is another box with 60 CDs that also contain many Philips recordings, I must say I will pass on that one.


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Well-Tempered Clavier

Angela Hewitt

Should keep me busy for the rest of the day.


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden

Release Date: 22nd Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817981
Label: Decca
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Delibes*

Sylvia

This ballet is only known to me from a performance by Jean Baptiste Mari (EMI recording)


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Transcription for tenor, baritone and piano
Lademann/Paley/Smith (Telos)

A fascinating alternative take on my favourite composition.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12, / String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## haziz

*Victor Herbert: Cello Concerto No. 2*
_Lynn Harrell - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Neville Mariner_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* "Pastoral"
_Czech PO - Kletzki_


----------



## Guest002

Arrigo Boito's _*Mefistofele*_ 
Oliviero de Fabritiis, National Philharmonic Orchestra, London Opera Chorus, Trinity Boys' Choir, Nicolai Ghiaurov (Mefistofele), Luciano Pavarotti (Faust), Mirella Freni (Margherita), Nucci Condò (Marta), Montserrat Caballé (Elena)

I think I am in love with Nicolai Ghiaurov's voice


----------



## Vasks

One last spin for this record I bought when I was a teenager, then off to the trash as it sonics were never really good.


----------



## eljr

Parallels: Shellac Reworks By Christian Löffler

Christian Löffler

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 4839660
Label: DG
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## adriesba

eljr said:


> [...]
> Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer
> 
> New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden
> 
> Release Date: 22nd Feb 2019
> Catalogue No: 4817981
> Label: Decca
> Length: 59 minutes


What do you think of this?


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, op. 60 • Symphony No. 5 in C minor, op. 67

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

3/22 and 24, 1942. David Hurwitz says this recording is horrible. I guess I'm in some kind of Furtwangler cult, because I really like it for what it is, as John Ardoin describes it, "drenched with torment, anger, and a sense of struggle." I think Music & Arts has done a fine job of remastering.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> What do you think of this one?


That's a damn good question!!

About five minutes ago, I went straight to the keyboard to start typing my response to you, only to discover that I haven't a clue what I think of it! Except that I like it (I've a bit of a soft spot for percussion). It's actually quite an odd, mysterious piece and I'm going to have to listen to it a few more times to get some kind of grasp on it. One thing I think I can say is that it might be a bit on the long side. I'm also not totally convinced by the use of the steel drums (or whatever variant of steel drums is being used). I love the xylophones though! Sorry if this is a bit of a non-reply, but I need more time with it. Do you know the piece?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150835


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 806-811

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## SanAntone

*Robert Muczynski* - _Sonata for Alto Saxophone and Piano_, Op. 29 (1979)
performers uncredited


----------



## eljr

adriesba said:


> What do you think of this?


I think it wonderful!

The presentation is just right and the recording value is excellent.

Now mind you, it is from my home town orchestra with it's new Conductor.


----------



## vincula

Time for viola and the beautiful music composed by Rebecca Clarke. She should be better known. This album packs really exciting playing.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Time for viola and the beautiful music composed by Rebecca Clarke. She should be better known. This album packs really exciting playing.
> 
> View attachment 150837
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I'm so glad you advocate this disc. The viola sonata is an utter masterpiece. A long treasured CD in my collection. I bought it on a whim, knowing nothing about the composer, never mind the work!


----------



## eljr

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Release Date: 5th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 4839834
Label: DG
Series: Nelsons Bruckner Symphonies
Length: 2 hours 30 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
5th February 2021

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> That's a damn good question!!
> 
> About five minutes ago, I went straight to the keyboard to start typing my response to you, *only to discover that I haven't a clue what I think of it*! Except that I like it (I've a bit of a soft spot for percussion). It's actually quite an odd, mysterious piece and I'm going to have to listen to it a few more times to get some kind of grasp on it. One thing I think I can say is that it might be a bit on the long side. I'm also not totally convinced by the use of the steel drums (or whatever variant of steel drums is being used). I love the xylophones though! Sorry if this is a bit of a non-reply, but I need more time with it. Do you know the piece?


Exactly why I asked, I too haven't a clue what I think of it!

lol

This is reassuring. :lol:


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: _Legends_ for orchestra, Op. 59
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Extremely charming pieces, lovingly performed.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - Swedish RSO, Esa-Pekka Salonen*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part three scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Psalm CXV_ [_Non nobis, Domine_ (_Not unto us, O Lord)_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.31 (1830):










_O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden_ [_O head so bruised and wounded_] - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Latin hymn, trans. Paul Gerhardt] (1830):
_Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - cantata for alto, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir, and orchestra op.60 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1831 - rev. 1843):










_Rondo capriccioso_ for piano op.14 (1830):
Piano Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1831):
_Capriccio brillant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1832):










_Die Hebriden_ [_The Hebrides_] - overture in B minor for orchestra op.26 (1830 - rev. 1832):
Symphony no.5 [_Reformation_] in D for orchestra op.posth.107 (1830):
Symphony no.4 [_Italienisch_] in A for orchestra op.posth.90 (1833):
_Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine_ [_The Tale of the Fair Melusine_] - overture in F for orchestra op.32 (1833 - rev. 1835):


----------



## vincula

Nice pieces indeed. Enjoy!

I treasure this old Supraphon album with Karel Sejna/Czech Phil. Orch.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: _Legends_ for orchestra, Op. 59
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> Extremely charming pieces, lovingly performed.


Nice pieces indeed. Enjoy!

I treasure this old Supraphon album with Karel Sejna/Czech Phil. Orch.

View attachment 150839


Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*prokofiev*

This is one of these wonderful recordings,sonata No.8


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 or 2:










All the chores are finally done and the rest of the day is mine.....until my wife beacons.:lol:
(I told her what I'm posting and she just gave me a smack on the shoulder....laughing).


----------



## eljr

David Lang: prisoner of the state

Donald Nally (chorus master), Alan Oke (vocals), Jarrett Ott (vocals), Eric Owens (vocals), Julie Mathevet (vocals), Rafael Porto (vocals), John Matthew Myers (vocals), Matthew Pearce (vocals), Steven Eddy (vocals)

New York Philharmonic, Men of the Concert Chorale of New York, Jaap van Zweden

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: 4819454
Label: Decca
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3,5-6


----------



## ELbowe

Gabriel Fauré ‎- Les 13 Barcarolles (Disc 3 Box set 12 CDs ERATO)
Jean-Philippe Collard


----------



## Malx

*Pleyel, String Quartet in G Major - Pleyel Quartett.*

This weeks String Quartet choice.


----------



## MusicSybarite

pmsummer said:


> UNAM CEYLUM
> _From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
> John Holloway - violin
> Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
> Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
> _
> ECM New Series_


Some of my very favorite Baroque music in the most splendidly glorious performances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

sbmonty said:


> Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets 3-6
> Oslo String Quartet
> 
> Any Stenhammar fans who could recommend recordings of this Swedish composer's works?


For the complete string quartets, these ones:


























Some of the most refined string quartets I know, influenced by Beethoven in a significant margin.

As to the symphonies and piano concertos:










But, the best rendition of the 2nd Symphony appears here:










Also, the complete piano music on BIS, but I'm less familiar with that stuff.


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in music by William Grant Still:


----------



## Conrad2

Beethoven: The late Piano Sonatas Nos. 28-32
Maurizio Pollini
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1976


----------



## eljr

Biber: The Rosary Sonatas

John Holloway (violin), Davitt Moroney (chamber organ & harpsichord)), Stephen Stubbs (lute/chitarrone), Andrew Lawrence-King (harp/regal), Erin Headley (gamba/lirone)

Release Date: 5th Aug 2002
Catalogue No: 5620622
Label: Erato
Series: Veritas
Length: 2 hours 9 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
March 2008
First Choice
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
1991
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette

CD I


----------



## cougarjuno

This set also includes Delius' Requiem wonderfully performed by Bournemouth and Hickox


----------



## Merl

Classic set for a reason.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - Grand Piano Sonata in G, Op. 37 - Sviatoslav Richter (1956)


Bruckner - Symphony #7 - Herbert von Karajan (His last recording)/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*John Cage*: _Sixteen Dances for Soloist and Company of Three_
Ensemble Modern, Ingo Metzmacher

These are fascinating pieces to listen to, but how I wish I could watch the Merce Cunningham choreography that went with it! Maybe there's a video floating around somewhere?

It tells you much about Cage to read how the "Heroic" movement is described aptly by James Pritchett in the liner notes, where he wrote of Cage's "vision of heroism [that] was not one of powerful action, but was instead the heroism of acceptance, of relinquishing control..."


----------



## starthrower

An old favorite and a great set if I may say so!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32*
_Annie Fischer_


----------



## Guest002

Cyril Scott's _*Symphony No. 3: The Muses*_
Martyn Brabbins and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.

Joe B posted about a CD with Cyril Scott back on *page 155 or thereabouts*. That had me rushing off and buying this for some reason. I'm pleased I did, though.


----------



## Joe B

Walter Weller leading the National Orchestra of Belgium in music by Josef Suk:


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: Concerti grossi, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Georg Kallweit


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150824
> 
> 
> Alexander Borodin's *Piano Quintet *
> New Budapest Quartet, Otto Kertesz (cello), Ilona Prunyi (piano)


I can't remember the last time I saw any of Borodin's other chamber works posted here. Could you comment on how they compare to the more illustrious pair of string quartets, AB?


----------



## haziz

*Wieniawski: Violin concertos No. 1 & 2*
_Perlman - LPO - Ozawa_


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Bach: Cantatas for Quinquagesima. BWV 22, 23, 127, 159. Gardiner and company.










Britten: String Quartets 1 & 3. Doric String Quartet. Beautifully performed. Recommended.










Haydn; Op. 20 Quartets. Doric String Quartet. Frequently played here and highly recommended.










Mussorgsky Ravel- Pictures at an Exhibition; Ravel: La valse. Roth Les Siecles. Certainly one of the best albums from last year. This La Valse has become perhaps my favourite recording and it's coupled with a very lively, very wonderfully French Pictures. Highly recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Berlin (live). In terms of Abbado's conducting and the orchestra's performance right at the top of the heap. The horns are sometimes too prominent for my taste which is my only complaint and it's a small one. Very recommended.


----------



## Coach G

This morning and early afternoon I loaded the CD player with 5 by (mostly) Leontyne Price and Fritz Reiner; some Price with Reiner, Price without Reiner, and some Reiner without Price.

1. *Verdi*: _Requiem_ (Fritz Reiner/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/ Leontyne Price, soprano; Rosalind Elias, mezzo-soprano; Jussi Bjorling, tenor; Giorgio Tozzi, bass; and the Singing Society of the Friends of Music) 
2. Verdi: Requiem (continued); _Quattro Pezzi Sacri_ (Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra w/Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano; and the Los Angeles Master Chorale) London records
3. *De Falla*: _Amor Brujo_; _Three Cornered Hat_; _La Vida Breve_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book Two: Triana_; *Granados*: _Goyescas: Intermezzo_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia: Book One: Fete-Dieu a Seville_; _Iberia: Book Four: Navarra _(Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano on _Amor Brujo_) RCA Red Seal in "Living Stereo"
4. *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra); _Four Last Songs_; _Empress Awakening Scene_ from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ (Erich Liensdorf/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano; and w/Patricia Clark and the Men of the Ambrosian Singers on _Empress Awakening_) RCA Victor Papillon Collection
5. *Barber*: _Hermit Songs_; _Sleep Now_; _The Daisies_; _Nocturne_; _Nuvoletta_ (Leontyne Price, soprano/Samuel Barber, piano); _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; _Give Me My Robe_ and _Give Me Some Music_ from _Antony and Cleopatra_ (Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano) RCA Victor Gold Seal

The beautiful voice of Leontyne Price is full, round, and sultry; and she is fantastic especially when joined by Sweden's foremost tenor, Jussi Bjorling, on the Verdi _Requiem_. Next up, _Quattro Pezzi Sacri_ also by Verdi featuring Zubin Mehta and Yvonne Minton which serves pretty much as filler material next to Verdi's earth-shattering Requiem, but still not bad.

We then take a trip to Spain with Fritz Reiner back at the helm and in full "Living Stereo", bright, polished, and on-point, and with Leontyne Price there to kick things off with a passionate _Amor Brujo_. Reiner must have had an affection for Spain because he made two Spanish-themed albums, _Spain_ and _Iberia_ featuring musical impressions of Spain, and now each of those original albums, or at least the jackets, are sought-after collector's items on LP.

Reiner continues on the next CD with an outstanding Zarathustra by Richard Strauss. The Ms. Price takes over as she joins forces with Erich Liensdorf and her powerful yet smooth voice soars to great heights in the _Four Last Songs_ , to be followed by a scene from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_.

Now that Leontyne Price has taken us on an international journey to Verdi's Italy, De Falla's Spain, and Richard Strauss' Germany; we land in Leontyne Price's own American homeland and the wonderful vocal music of Samuel Barber demonstrating that there is a place for America and the English language in classical music.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1,3,7 and 8 from :


----------



## Guest002

elgars ghost said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw any of Borodin's other chamber works posted here. Could you comment on how they compare to the more illustrious pair of string quartets, AB?


Well, not with any great insight, I fear!

To my ears, which are not really inclined to chamber music at the best of times, it's just charming, light, mainstream European music you might play in the background at a Harrogate Afternoon High Tea, if you get my drift. Not particularly challenging, in other words. No great sense of Slavic angst. Just pretty and filigree. There's just a whiff of the Steppes in the cello line of the Scherzo, but not so much that you notice.

It's not aimless, though. It has a sense of going somewhere.

I liked it, basically, whereas I usually want to slit a vein or two after listening to most string quartets of my acquaintence -though, having said that, I tend to find Borodin's two not bad fare in that direction either.

I can't really tell you much more than that,; other than, I think I'd recommend a better recording. The acoustics on this one are pretty bad, with everything miked from a long way away.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 "Reformation"
London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner

One of the most impressive entries in a very impressive recording cycle. I think this might have to do with Gardiner's deep connection to and understanding of the liturgical music sources that inform this piece.


----------



## eljr

Biber: The Rosary Sonatas

John Holloway (violin), Davitt Moroney (chamber organ & harpsichord)), Stephen Stubbs (lute/chitarrone), Andrew Lawrence-King (harp/regal), Erin Headley (gamba/lirone)

Release Date: 5th Aug 2002
Catalogue No: 5620622
Label: Erato
Series: Veritas
Length: 2 hours 9 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
March 2008
First Choice
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
1991
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette

CD II


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

A very fine Schubert recording in this case with a Hammerflügel

Forellen-Quintett
Notturno

Jörg Demus
mitglieder des Collegium Aureum


----------



## cybernaut

John Tavener - The Veil of the Temple

My first listen. Loving it.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40*
_Prague Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras_


----------



## Guest002

Claudio Monteverdi's *Vespro della Beata Vergine * 
Robert King, The King's Consort

Gratified to see that this has just received *Hurwitz's thumbs-up as his all-time favourite*. I remember getting this maybe 2010 and being blown away by it then.

Happily, Harper likes it too.









(He only sits on the keyboard when he wants to listen more closely).


----------



## elgar's ghost

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, not with any great insight, I fear!
> 
> To my ears, which are not really inclined to chamber music at the best of times, it's just charming, light, mainstream European music you might play in the background at a Harrogate Afternoon High Tea, if you get my drift. Not particularly challenging, in other words. No great sense of Slavic angst. Just pretty and filigree. There's just a whiff of the Steppes in the cello line of the Scherzo, but not so much that you notice.
> 
> It's not aimless, though. It has a sense of going somewhere.
> 
> I liked it, basically, whereas I usually want to slit a vein or two after listening to most string quartets of my acquaintence -though, having said that, I tend to find Borodin's two not bad fare in that direction either.
> 
> I can't really tell you much more than that,; other than, I think I'd recommend a better recording. The acoustics on this one are pretty bad, with everything miked from a long way away.


That was useful enough - thank you. My regards to Harper, too. :lol:


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_Hagen Quartet
_


----------



## Helgi

Knorf said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 "Reformation"
> London Symphony Orchestra, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> One of the most impressive entries in a very impressive recording cycle. I think this might have to do with Gardiner's deep connection to and understanding of the liturgical music sources that inform this piece.
> 
> ...


What's the sound like?

I believe you once asked me about the sound on his LSO Schumann cycle, and I answered something like "excellent like everything from LSO Live!!!". Don't know what I was smoking that day because it sounds pretty dull, recording wise. Very disappointing as I really enjoy the performances otherwise.


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF HELICON
_Early Music of Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*
_
Dorian_


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> What's the sound like?
> 
> I believe you once asked me about the sound on his LSO Schumann cycle, and I answered something like "excellent like everything from LSO Live!!!". Don't know what I was smoking that day because it sounds pretty dull, recording wise. Very disappointing as I really enjoy the performances otherwise.


I think the LSO Live recordings have been just about uniformly very good to outstanding. I am very well aware that literally every single review of an LSO recording in print is obligated to mutter some canard about the "unforgiving, dry Barbican acoustic," but to me it seems that the recording engineers for the most part got that sorted a long time ago. Every once in awhile I'll hear a recording from the Barbican I think sounds a bit crap, but that's true for every concert hall I can think of.

Anyway, I haven't heard that Schumann cycle. Merl I think it was told me he thought that one was more dull in sound than the other good ones, like the Gardiner Mendelssohn cycle or the Haitink Beethoven cycle. YMMV

Also, I'm listening to them typically in SACD or Blu-ray Disc Audio format (high def.) The CD incarnations might well be different. I find this Mendelssohn cycle to be excellent in sound and performance.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_The Lindsays_


----------



## starthrower

I think this might be the only Craft CD I have and it's a beautiful recording.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5*
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell, cond.
Rec. 1959









*CD #35 FROM :









*


----------



## Rmathuln

Conrad2 said:


> Beethoven: The late Piano Sonatas Nos. 28-32
> Maurizio Pollini
> Label: Deutsche Grammophon
> Release Year: 1976
> View attachment 150843


I was a fledgling CM fan when this was first released. Symphony and Opera was it for me. I tried many solo piano records from the campus radio record library, but none caught fire in my heart. I bought this on a whim because it was wrongly priced at a Tower location for only $5.99. I got hooked then.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin - String Quartet No. 2*
_The Lindsays_


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I think this might be the only Craft CD I have and it's a beautiful recording.


I think that must be the only Craft CD I don't have!! While Chandos were selling Naxos downloads up to the 5th of Feb for circa £2.20 a pop, I was wracking my brains to think of the recordings that could fill the gaps in my collection and I could not think of this one! Naxos do come up from time to time with various online sellers, so I'll need to be patient and remember!


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons
> 
> Release Date: 5th Feb 2021
> Catalogue No: 4839834
> Label: DG
> Series: Nelsons Bruckner Symphonies
> Length: 2 hours 30 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 5th February 2021
> 
> Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor


I listened to this with great expectation and I must say I was underwhelmed. I think Nelson's previous Bruckner recordings have been excellent, and the Wagner couplings made for a superb listening experience. But this is a bit flat. Maybe it's just me, I dunno ....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Violin Sonata, Dvorak Four Romantic Pieces for violin and piano, Suk Four Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, Janacek Violin Sonata. A lovely disk. Recommended. 









Dvorak Piano Trios 4 and 3









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti 1 and 2, not bad


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> View attachment 150858


A few years ago, a number of people were telling me that I should get to Stan's Bruckner concerts at the Royal Festival Hall London (an easy commute for me). But I couldn't be bothered. Soon after, I heard his B6 and was blown away and vowed to definitely catch his gigs next time around. Next, sadly he died. I should have taken heed. I find his B8 to be more than acceptable, but outshone by his 1-3, 5 & 6.


----------



## Helgi

Knorf said:


> I think the LSO Live recordings have been just about uniformly very good to outstanding. I am very well aware that literally every single review of an LSO recording in print is obligated to mutter some canard about the "unforgiving, dry Barbican acoustic," but to me it seems that the recording engineers for the most part got that sorted a long time ago. Every once in awhile I'll hear a recording from the Barbican I think sounds a bit crap, but that's true for every concert hall I can think of.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't heard that Schumann cycle. Merl I think it was told me he thought that one was more dull in sound than the other good ones, like the Gardiner Mendelssohn cycle or the Haitink Beethoven cycle. YMMV
> 
> Also, I'm listening to them typically in SACD or Blu-ray Disc Audio format (high def.) The CD incarnations might well be different. I find this Mendelssohn cycle to be excellent in sound and performance.


Thanks. I can't remember any other LSO Live recording where I noticed the sound being an issue - but of course when I looked into it, I read about the infamous Barbican acoustic and began thinking that maybe they all sounded that flat.

Maybe Schumann is difficult to record well? One of my go-to cycles is Holliger/WDR, but it's always sounded a little dull to me recording wise.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

If you prefer your Rhine to be swift-flowing, this is the recording of Schumann's 3rd for you. Boult should be arrested for speeding! Lock him up!









I am very interested in Frederick Stock's re-orchestration of the 3rd, which my 1941 edition of the _Victor Book of the Symphony_ claimed to be "most successful" and to be the "version which we usually hear in public performance." Has anyone an opinion to share re it and point me to a recording of his orchestration?


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Violin Concerto*_
Isaac Stern - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Knorf

Helgi said:


> Maybe Schumann is difficult to record well? One of my go-to cycles is Holliger/WDR, but it's always sounded a little dull to me recording wise.


There are many great-sounding recorded Schumann symphony cycles. I don't know the Holliger, but a few of my faves are Skrowaczewski, Bernstein, Harnoncourt, and Norrington.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> I listened to this with great expectation and I must say I was underwhelmed. I think Nelson's previous Bruckner recordings have been excellent, and the Wagner couplings made for a superb listening experience. But this is a bit flat. Maybe it's just me, I dunno ....


Speaking strictly for myself, sometimes a recoding sounds blah to me, other times that same recording can sound amazing.

In my case it seems more to do with my mood. Sometimes a slight volume differance, sometimes hearing it on a different system.
(ribbons seem to bring acoustical strings to life for example)

Sometimes I even laugh at myself for perceiving a recording so differently.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Speaking strictly for myself, sometimes a recoding sounds blah to me, other times that same recording can sound amazing.
> 
> In my case it seems more to do with my mood. Sometimes a slight volume differance, sometimes hearing it on a different system.
> (ribbons seem to bring acoustical strings to life for example)
> 
> Sometimes I even laugh at myself for perceiving a recording so differently.


Yes, I can identify with that. What did you think of Nelson's B8?


----------



## Knorf

eljr said:


> Sometimes I even laugh at myself for perceiving a recording so differently.


Being able to laugh at yourself, especially for something as Earth-shatteringly important as opinions on classical music recordings, is an essential skill set.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, I can identify with that. What did you think of Nelson's B8?


I though #2 lay flat but that he brought 8 out to it's fullest.

Ask me once more when I again spin it.... See if I feel the same! LOL


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> I though #2 lay flat but that he brought 8 out to it's fullest.
> 
> Ask me once more when I again spin it.... See if I feel the same! LOL


Ok, pretty different mileage from me. Just goes to show. And yes, we might even swap places next time around!!!


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> Being able to laugh at yourself, especially for something as Earth-shatteringly important as opinions on classical music recordings, is an essential skillset.


God knows my skill set is small, at least my apparent absurdity is redeeming! :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Enrico Delamboye leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in music by Hans Rott:









*Symphony for String Orchestra
String Quartet in C minor*


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _The Miraculous Mandarin_ (full ballet)
Detroit Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antal Doráti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Pierre Boulez

I mentioned a recommendation for the Doráti/Detroit over in the Bartók thread, so of course that means I need to make sure I agree with myself.

ETA: this is turning into a comparative listening session, so I'll just add to this post.


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF HELICON
_Early Music of Scotland_
*The Baltimore Consort*
_
Dorian_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in music by Sir John Tavener:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _The Miraculous Mandarin_ (full ballet)
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antal Doráti
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Pierre Boulez
> 
> I mentioned a recommendation for the Doráti/Detroit over in the Bartók thread, so of course that means I need to make sure I agree with myself.
> 
> ETA: this is turning into a comparative listening session, so I'll just add to this post.


Not crazy about Pierre's Chicago Mandarin, but Dorati's Detroit is fabulous. A great recording too.

If you have a suite tooth, the sweet to go for is, IMO, Ormandy's Philadelphia .....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

I usually don't pay much attention to this symphony; the beginning is such a downer. But Munch is doing something to this piece which is finally making it compelling, at least to me.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Not crazy about Pierre's Chicago Mandarin, but Dorati's Detroit is fabulous. A great recording too.


Actually, right now, back to back, for me, the Boulez is much stronger, more dramatic, more vividly realized, more impulsive, and easily just as good a recording. I do like (and always have) the forward balance of the organ in the Doráti, among many details, but nonetheless it's Boulez whose Mandarin is kicking *** and taking names. And then, you know, dying...

I think I must have bought into the narrative that Boulez is too cold and intellectual or some nonsense. It's rubbish. This is a forking great _Mandarin_. I'm really glad to revisit It! I honestly haven't listened to it in a long, long time, almost not since it was released.

Time for one more:

*Béla Bartók*: _The Miraculous Mandarin_
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

In the not too-distant past, I'd have said this one was at or near the top of my list. The rediscovered (for me) excellence of the Boulez/CSO recording is prompting a rethink.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Actually, right now, back to back, for me, the Boulez is much stronger, more dramatic, more vividly realized, more impulsive, and easily just as good a recording. I do like (and always have) the forward balance of the organ in the Doráti, among many details, but nonetheless it's Boulez whose Mandarin is kicking *** and taking names. And then, you know, dying...
> 
> I think I must have bought into the narrative that Boulez is too cold or some nonsense. It's rubbish. This is a forking great _Mandarin_. I'm really glad to revisit It! I honestly haven't listened to it in a long, long time, almost not since it was released.


Ok, I'll spin Boulez's Chicago next. Maybe I'm comparing it too closely to his scintillating NYPO rendition. Like you, I never bought into the 'too unemotional' or 'too reserved/cool' view on Boulez. But sometimes he could be a bit meh. Some things inexplicably never took off, like his performance of Berio's Sinfonia .... Just my view


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Ok, I'll spin Boulez's Chicago next. Maybe I'm comparing it too closely to his scintillating NYPO rendition. Like you, I never bought into the 'too unemotional' or 'too reserved/cool' view on Boulez. But sometimes he could be a bit meh. Some things inexplicably never took off, like his performance of Berio's Sinfonia .... Just my view


I don't disagree, and somehow I used to think that about his CSO _Mandarin_. Not anymore!

I'll be revisiting the NYPO Boulez _Mandarin_ soon as well, although I've listened to that one within the last month. As for performances of the Suite, I'm not going to bother with them, partly because I dislike the Suite, but also because otherwise I'll get bogged down with too many choices.


----------



## cybernaut

Barbara Bonney - My Name Is Barbara

My first listen, and right from the first notes I was seduced!









Gorgeous and dramatic voice. Wonderful compositions.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> I usually don't pay much attention to this symphony; the beginning is such a downer.


I'm struggling, and failing, to comprehend this sentence.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I don't disagree, and somehow I used to think that about his CSO _Mandarin_. Not anymore!
> 
> I'll be revisiting the NYPO Boulez _Mandarin_ soon as well, although I've listened to that one within the last month. As for performances of the Suite, I'm not going to bother with them, partly because I dislike the Suite, but also because otherwise I'll get bogged down with too many choices.


Yes, you cite two valid reasons to eschew the suite. I'm listening to the Chicago MM as I type, and I'm finding it a tad tame compared to the NYPO recording. The NYPO has a dangerous electricity that is always there, even in the slower, calmer passages - like a badly earthed fridge! It's missing from the Chicago. Maybe I'm looking for the wrong things.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, you cite two valid reasons to eschew the suite. I'm listening to the Chicago MM as I type, and I'm finding it a tad tame compared to the NYPO recording. The NYPO has a dangerous electricity that is always there, even in the slower, calmer passages - like a badly earthed fridge! It's missing from the Chicago. Maybe I'm looking for the wrong things.


I'm also thinking I still prefer the NYPO Boulez _Mandarin_ over his with the CSO as well, but just slightly. The CSO is much closer than I thought I remembered. And does it offer something to compensate, just different enough from the NYPO to justify owning both? I think it does, in fact. I'll explain more later.


----------



## HenryPenfold

cybernaut said:


> Barbara Bonney - My Name Is Barbara
> 
> My first listen, and right from the first notes I was seduced!
> 
> View attachment 150863
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and dramatic voice. Wonderful compositions.


Be careful, a member* recently posted an album cover containing a smashing pair of threepenny-bits** and all hell was let loose from the woke-brigade 

* This is not meant as a _double entendre_
**Cockney rhyming slang. A non-standard London English lingua, designed to conceal from toffs what the market traders of east London and The City were talking about

Toffs are posh people, or the upper class.


----------



## Conrad2

Haydn: Six String Quartets, Op. 76
Takacs Quartet
Label: Deeca
Release Year: 1988


----------



## pmsummer

Speaking of toffs...










THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson - organ
_
Virgin Veritas_ 2-CD set


----------



## cybernaut

Knorf said:


> I'm struggling, and failing, to comprehend this sentence.


I think it was tongue in cheek.


----------



## Joe B

Richard Nance leading The Pacific Lutheran University Choir of the West in choral music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## cybernaut

HenryPenfold said:


> Be careful, a member* recently posted an album cover containing a smashing pair of threepenny-bits** and all hell was let loose from the woke-brigade
> 
> * This is not meant as a _double entendre_
> **Cockney rhyming slang. A non-standard London English lingua, designed to conceal from toffs what the market traders of east London and The City were talking about
> 
> Toffs are posh people, or the upper class.


I'm a huge fan of Cockney rhyming slang. Marvelous linguistic invention.


----------



## Knorf

cybernaut said:


> I think it was tongue in cheek.


Yep. Mine, too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

cybernaut said:


> I'm a huge fan of Cockney rhyming slang. Marvelous linguistic invention.


But you're from Texas - you wouldn't have a Scooby-doo what we're on about!


----------



## cybernaut

HenryPenfold said:


> But you're from Texas - you wouldn't have a Scooby-doo what we're on about!


I've been an unabashed Anglophile from a young age! When I first heard the Beatles, then Yes and Genesis, and King Crimson, and Pink Floyd, and Jethro Tull and Queen....the Who, the Stones, Nick Drake, Monty Python, the Sex Pistols, Clash, Buzzocks, Wire, the Stranglers, Soft Machine, Camel, Caravan, Gentle Giant, ELP, need I go on?

I've always preferred BBC television to American. Always preferred the British accents to American accents, etc etc

And don't get me started on the British actors!!!!Oh, and a few decent writers. Willie the Spear-shaker, Dickens, Orwell, etc etc etc

I love just about everything British aside from the ghastly weather and the bloody food.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I'm also thinking I still prefer the NYPO Boulez _Mandarin_ over his with the CSO as well, but just slightly. The CSO is much closer than I thought I remembered. And does it offer something to compensate, just different enough from the NYPO to justify owning both? I think it does, in fact. I'll explain more later.


Strangely, having just listened through the CSO, I also think it is much closer than I had it before. In fact it's very close. And it may well have something(s) that the NYPO performance doesn't have - a far more refined ensemble and lustrous quality to the instruments. I'll try to think about what I mean and post later when I've got it clearer in my mind.


----------



## HenryPenfold

cybernaut said:


> I've been an unabashed Anglophile from a young age! When I first heard the Beatles, then Yes and Genesis, and King Crimson, and Pink Floyd, and Jethro Tull and Queen....the Who, the Stones, Nick Drake, Monty Python, the Sex Pistols, Clash, Buzzocks, Wire, the Stranglers, Soft Machine, Camel, Caravan, Gentle Giant, ELP, need I go on?
> 
> I've always preferred BBC television to American. Always preferred the British accents to American accents, etc etc
> 
> And don't get me started on the British actors!!!!
> 
> I love just about everything British aside from the ghastly weather and the bloody food.


Well, I don't know what to say to that. I'm quite moved. I think I've just caught some grit in my eye.

You are quite right and your instincts are impeccable (except for the food bit. Pie & Mash Cod & Chips, Bread & Butter pudding, Savaloys - I could go on).


----------



## cybernaut

HenryPenfold said:


> Well, I don't know what to say to that. I'm quite moved. I think I've just caught some grit in my eye.
> 
> You are quite right and your instincts are impeccable (except for the food bit. Pie & Mash Cod & Chips, Bread & Butter pudding, Savaloys - I could go on).


You'd be surprised. I had a LOT of friends who were also Anglophiles here in San Antonio, especially in high school and college. We all revered the British bands: Joy Division, the Cure, Cocteau Twins, Echo & the Bunnymen, Smiths, Psychedelic Furs, Roxy Music, etc etc. We all tried to look English. I had a high school friend who looked EXACTLY like Siouxsie Sioux, for example. I had friends in a band that modeled themselves on the Cure. They dressed exactly alike, and tried to write songs in the same vein. ("In the same vein" must be one of those thousands of phrases coined by Shakespeare).

Anyway, rest assured, Anglophilia is a real thing here in the States...with the toffs, that is.


----------



## HenryPenfold

cybernaut said:


> You'd be surprised. I had a LOT of friends who were also Anglophiles here in San Antonio, especially in high school and college. We all revered the British bands: Joy Division, the Cure, Cocteau Twins, Echo & the Bunnymen, Smiths, Psychedelic Furs, Roxy Music, etc etc. We all tried to look English. I had a high school friend who looked EXACTLY like Siouxsie Sioux, for example. I had friends in a band that modeled themselves on the Cure. They dressed exactly alike, and tried to write songs in the same vein. ("In the same vein" must be one of those thousands of phrases coined by Shakespeare).
> 
> Anyway, rest assured, Anglophilia is a real thing here in the States...with the toffs, that is.



That's very interesting, not to say surprising. I would have had no idea about that. Joy Division was the big band when I was at university and I adored them. The lead singer killed himself when I was in the second year, so that was that and we moved on to New Order. I've seen every one of those bands that you mention and I will give a special mention to Roxy Music, one of the best bands to ever come out of anywhere! When I saw the Smiths at the Brixton Academy, I went with my girlfriend, an overseas student from University at Buffalo School of Law, who was a New York Jewish Anglophile :lol:


----------



## cybernaut

HenryPenfold said:


> [/FONT]That's very interesting, not to say surprising. I would have had no idea about that. Joy Division was the big band when I was at university and I adored them. The lead singer killed himself when I was in the second year, so that was that and we moved on to New Order. I've seen every one of those bands that you mention and I will give a special mention to Roxy Music, one of the best bands to ever come out of anywhere! When I saw the Smiths at the Brixton Academy, I went with my girlfriend, an overseas student from University at Buffalo School of Law, who was a New York Jewish Anglophile :lol:


I am so incredibly jealous that you saw all those bands! You can imagine, we didn't have much chance to see them here in San Antonio, which was a cultural backwater back then (and still is really). But both of my older brothers saw the Sex Pistols when they played here in San Antonio in 1978! And they both immediately started punk bands afterwards. I didn't get my chance to to see the Pistols til 1996 when I moved to NYC. One of the greatest shows I've ever seen.

Anyway, we've de-railed the thread enough I guess. Back to classical music.

Really enjoying this Barbara Bonney album and listening to it again. And trying not to see her three-penny bits in my mind's eye.


----------



## HenryPenfold

cybernaut said:


> I am so incredibly jealous that you saw all those bands! You can imagine, we didn't have much chance to see them here in San Antonio, which was a cultural backwater back then (and still is really). But both of my older brothers saw the Sex Pistols when they played here in San Antonio in 1978! And they both immediately started punk bands afterwards. I didn't get my chance to to see the Pistols til 1996 when I moved to NYC. One of the greatest shows I've ever seen.
> 
> Anyway, we've de-railed the thread enough I guess. Back to classical music.
> 
> Really enjoying this Barbara Bonney album and listening to it again. And trying not to see her three-penny bits in my mind's eye.


I saw a lot of punk bands, but not the Sex Pistols or the Clash. I saw PiL, but I envy your older brothers having seen the pistols. John Lydon is my hero, still to this day. We were lucky in London in 1976.

Yes, we have gone off topic. I will go back to Bartok now!


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

The Milton Keynes City Orchestra, Hillary Davan Wetton


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Raff: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
> 
> The Milton Keynes City Orchestra, Hillary Davan Wetton


Hilary Davan Wetton is an underrated conductor IMO. I have an excellent LPO/Wetton Collins CD of Holst's Planets that never gets a mention anywhere. Raff is a real blind spot for me. He's quite popular on this forum, but I don't know a note of his work.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Holst* - The Planets
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton. Collins Classics

Rogerx post #2448 caused me to seek out one more work before I go to bed.

This is a broad, some would say slow performance of this classic. What I love about it is that the unrushed approach means you can really hear all the orchestration. In the opening minutes you really get to hear the tam tam in all it's glory and fade, and the brass is spotlit in a most appropriate way. In Venus the solo string passages are vivid and warm. I would never give up all the other recordings of The Planets that I have, but this one remains near the top.


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet - Haydn : Volume One: String Quartets Op. 71 & 74. London 3LP box set, 1973

View attachment 150867


----------



## 13hm13

Manfredini - 12 Concerti op.3 - Ludger Rémy


----------



## Gothos

This is quickly becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Hilary Davan Wetton is an underrated conductor IMO. I have an excellent LPO/Wetton Collins CD of Holst's Planets that never gets a mention anywhere. Raff is a real blind spot for me. He's quite popular on this forum, but I don't know a note of his work.


If you have time, please try this one


----------



## Rogerx

Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words

Murray Perahia

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Piano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 2 in B flat minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 4 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 4 in F major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 2 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> If you have time, please try this one


As a starting point?


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> As a starting point?


Indeed sir, if this doesn't grab you attention try:


( vocal works)

Erratum, the Muller Schott recording is on You- Tube, complete.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Indeed sir, if this doesn't grab you attention try:
> 
> 
> ( vocal works)


I'm in the second movement already on Qobuz of 'cello concerto no1 in D major Op.193. It grabbed me, especially the long cadenza at the end of the first movement. A lot of composition in that first movement.

I'm now just over 5 minutes into the second movement. Sparser music, a larghetto offers a calm lyrical but highly musical interlude (by which mean no letting up). I'm writing as I listen! second moment finished.

The final movement opens with some bold brass fanfares! Then the cello asserts itself. This music is a real blend of classical and romantic. It's now all getting a bit jolly! The 'big' orchestral accompaniment comes and goes and leaves long lyrical passages for the solo cello. It's getting somewhat obvious now (five minutes in, two or so to go) with call and response between the orchestra and soloist. A mad, typical rush to the ending in a sort of Tchaikovsky-lite ending.

Well, there you go. It's over. I must say I'm not overly impressed. I would return to it, but if there is not a quick path to revelation, it might be a work that I must chalk down to experience.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm in the second movement already on Qobuz of 'cello concerto no1 in D major Op.193. It grabbed me, especially the long cadenza at the end of the first movement. A lot of composition in that first movement.
> 
> I'm now just over 5 minutes into the second movement. Sparser music, a larghetto offers a calm lyrical but highly musical interlude (by which mean no letting up). I'm writing as I listen! second moment finished.
> 
> The final movement opens with some bold brass fanfares! Then the cello asserts itself. This music is a real blend of classical and romantic. It's now all getting a bit jolly! The 'big' orchestral accompaniment comes and goes and leaves long lyrical passages for the solo cello. It's getting somewhat obvious now (five minutes in, two or so to go) with call and response between the orchestra and soloist. A mad, typical rush to the ending in a sort of Tchaikovsky-lite ending.
> 
> Well, there you go. It's over. I must say I'm not overly impressed. I would return to it, but if there is not a quick path to revelation, it might be a work that I must chalk down to experience.


Well, sometime one wins one and sometime one loses one.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben,

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## Conrad2

Schumann/Grieg: Piano Concertos
Krystian Zimerman, Herbert Von Karajan, and Berliner Philharmoniker 
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1981


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Merl

Finishing last movement of this off in 5 minutes, when I head off to work.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite/ Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - Suite/ Porgy and Bess: A Symphonic Picture

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part four. An earlier than usual start as the untrammelled joys of ceiling painting beckon later on. Thankfully the room in question is quite small and without any fiddly angles.

_Rondo brillant_ in E-flat for piano and orchestra op.29 (1834):
Piano Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1837):










_Zwei Klavierstücke_ [_Two Piano Pieces_] WoO19 (1833):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book II_ for piano op.30 (1833-34):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book III_ for piano op.38 (1836-37):
_Gondellied_ [_Gondola Song_] for piano WoO10 (1837):
_Albumblatt_ [_Album-leaf_] in E minor for piano op.posth.117 (1837):










_Psalm XLII_ [_Wie der Hirsch schreit_ (_As pants the hart_)] for mixed choir and orchestra op.42 (1837):
_Psalm XCV_ [_Kommt, laßt uns anbeten_ (_Come, let us worship_] for choir and orchestra op.46 (1838):
_Psalm CXIV_ [_Da Israel aus Ägypten zog_ (_When Israel out of Egypt came_)] for double mixed choir and orchestra op.51 (1839):










String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):
String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1838):


----------



## Dulova Harps On

vincula said:


> Nice pieces indeed. Enjoy!
> 
> I treasure this old Supraphon album with Karel Sejna/Czech Phil. Orch.
> 
> View attachment 150839
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Listening based on your suggestions and really enjoying these pieces!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33

Doric String Quartet

String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 2 in E flat major 'The Joke'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 3 in C major 'The Bird'
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 4 in B flat major
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 5 in G major
String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 6 in D major


----------



## Malx

A couple of third symphonies to start the day.

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Henze, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Hans Werner Henze.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Theresienmesse

Still I like these old recordings


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Serenade No.1
Serenade No.2
Alto Rhapsody Janet Baker


----------



## Chilham

Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat major, Op. 47 for piano, violin, viola and violoncello

Mandelring Quartett, Claire-Marie Le Guay


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth


----------



## Malx

Another third symphony - I feel a theme for today emerging.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 3 - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.*
This is a box that I tend to drift past when looking for a Bruckner symphony to play - today I stopped and I'm glad I did, a very fine performance in excellent sound. Another case of why do I ignore this box - if anyone has any answers, send them on a postcard to.......


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## Chilham

I listened to Concertos 2 (Perahia) & 4 (Hewitt) last week. I enjoyed them so ....










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, BWV 1052

Florian Donderer

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Hélène Grimaud










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No 3 in D Major, BWV 1054

Bernard Labadie

Les Violons du Roy, Alexandre Tharaud










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F Minor, BWV 1056

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, David Fray










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 6 in F, BWV 1057

Thierry Fischer

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Catherine Touraire-Stutz, András Schiff










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G Minor, BWV 1058

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Andrei Gavrilov, John Constable


----------



## Guest002

Nicolò Paganini's *Violin Sonata con variazioni *
Charles Dutoit, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Salvatore Accardo (violin)

Also:









Walter Piston's _*Piano Sonata *_ 
Leonard Hokanson (piano)


----------



## Guest002

Domenico Scarlatti's _*Keyboard Sonatas*_ 
Eteri Andjaparidze

Also:









Edmund Rubbra's *Sinfonia concertante *
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Howard Shelley (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Dérive1
Dérive 2


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I see what you have done there - at least I think I have 

ETA - clever edit!

Thread duty:

Continuing with third symphonies and also visiting discs often passed by:

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, Andrew Litton*
On opening the CD case I found a little note I left myself back in 2015 - keep for symphonies 1 & 3. So a good thing I am on a third symphony binge. It also indicates how long it is since I visited the set as I can't recall writing the note.
Any way enough waffle the recording was decent enough but won't displace my favorites.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> I see what you have done there - at least I think I have
> 
> ETA - clever edit!


Yeah, I'm sorry about that. I tried to add a second piece to an earlier post and ending up merely duplicating the first post, so I then decided to add the next two plays to the post I'd accidentally duplicated... and made a spectacular mess of that whilst at it!

But eventually, I think I got it!

I'm going back to one album cover at a time. It seems safer that way!


----------



## Joe B

Kent Nagano leading the Orchestre de L'Opera de Lyon with Dawn Upshaw in music by Joseph Canteloube:


----------



## Chilham

Joe B said:


> Kent Nagano leading the Orchestre de L'Opera de Lyon with Dawn Upshaw in music by Joseph Canteloube:


My favourite Bailèro. I keep meaning to download and listen to more.


----------



## Guest002

Edvard Grieg's *Symphonic Dances *
Raymond Leppard, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Chilham said:


> My favourite Bailèro. I keep meaning to download and listen to more.


That's actually on the follow up disc:


----------



## Chilham

Joe B said:


> That's actually on the follow up disc ...


You're right. My Bailèro's from a "Complete" version with the same cover art.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bruckner 7th Symphony conducted by Bernhard Haitink , Radio Filharmonisch Orkest.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin*


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## Bourdon

HerbertNorman said:


> Bruckner 7th Symphony conducted by Bernhard Haitink , Radio Filharmonisch Orkest.


A symphony with which Haitink has always had a special bond, his farewell from concert life with the orchestra where he started his career as a conductor. I have often read that the performances with Haitink would often be boring, a view I never shared.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150890


*Frederick Delius*

Brigg Fair
Piano Concerto
Idylle de printemps
Paris

Howard Shelley, piano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

2012


----------



## Guest002

Josef Suk's *Asrael Symphony *
Jiří Bělohlávek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading the Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Helgi

My second Bruckner symphony today, after No. 7 with Wand/Köln.










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*
Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part five for late afternoon and early evening (once I've slopped on the second coat of paint on my ceiling).

Violin Sonata [_no.3_] in F WoO (1838):










Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):










Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):










Symphony no.2 [_Lobgesang_ (Hymn of Praise)] in B-flat for two sopranos, tenor, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.52 [Text: various biblical sources/Martin Rinkart] (1840):
Symphony no.3 [_Schottisch_] in A-minor for orchestra op.56 (1829-42):


----------



## Dimace

It is snowy today. The suitable day for some* Schubert.* Classic set with *Wilhelm* from DG (6xCDs) where the GREAT teacher and icon for thousands of German pianists is performing to perfection these VERY difficult and sentimentally demanding works. Recommended (every recording from Kempff is for me recommended without exceptions)


----------



## Rogerx

Labyrinth

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Gainsbourg: La Javanaise
Pärt: Pari intervallo
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


----------



## Guest002

Lepo Sumera's *In memoriam *
Paavo Järvi, Malmö Symphony Orchestra

And:









Joseph Haydn's *Symphony No. 065* 
Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Settecento

Tabea Debus, Carina Drury

La Serenissima, Adrian Chandler

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: SIGCD663
Label: Signum
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 7*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> A symphony with which Haitink has always had a special bond, his farewell from concert life with the orchestra where he started his career as a conductor. I have often read that the performances with Haitink would often be boring, a view I never shared.


I heard a Vienna Bruckner 8 that was great but not the greatest, but I also heard a Berlin Bruckner 7 that was the greatest. Not a way I can think of a way to make that better, and that at 90. Spectacular Pelleas et Melisande in concert years ago, Boston. A great conductor.

Ok, a Missa Solemnis in Chicago was a real miss but whatever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4. *


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> If you have time, please try this one


I know this was not posted to me, but anything you recommend... 
It took some doing but I finally found it on a stream! I'll be enjoying it soon. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest002

Marcel Grandjany's *Rhapsodie* 
Judy Loman (harp)


----------



## mparta

I repeat, all about the hair.










Bach JS: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F Minor, BWV 1056

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, David Fray

I just ran across these performances in my increasingly organized collection last night 

Maybe I should give them a spin again. I bought this man's Liszt Sonata and Liszt-Schubert disc last week but haven't had a chance to listen again. But then......again......the cover-- all about the hair. I wonder about that a little, having a mane to toss while you play--- that improves the music? Not a patch on what can be said about Lang Lang's nonmusical antics, or hold for this one, Yuja Wang (a truly great musician and pianist) and her dresses, which are often rather attractive but distracting both for her and the audience. She tugs at these short things to try to get them to cover more territory, but there's no there there to work with.

So, in sum, I'll take the hair.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Vladimir Fedoseyev_


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Kreisleriana Op.16
Novelettes Op.21
Papillons Op.2


----------



## Manxfeeder

mparta said:


> I repeat, all about the hair.


It will be a sad day when Father Time intervenes on that pate.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> David Zinman leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's with Dawn Upshaw in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


Ice storm keep you at home today? I turned off power to my barns at 4 am fearing the ice take down unsupported wires. (guy wire had previously snapped on the main run out there)

What is good ice music?

Anyone?

Sinfonia Antarctica I suppose....


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## Bourdon

*Massenet*


----------



## Guest002

Cyril Scott's *Neptune *
Martyn Brabbins, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

I love me a good sea-based tone-poem!


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I heard a Vienna Bruckner 8 that was great but not the greatest, but I also heard a Berlin Bruckner 7 that was the greatest. Not a way I can think of a way to make that better, and that at 90. Spectacular Pelleas et Melisande in concert years ago, Boston. A great conductor.
> 
> Ok, a Missa Solemnis in Chicago was a real miss but whatever.


Some years ago Abbado was ill with 'flu and couldn't direct the BPO in Bruckner 7 at a London Prom. Uncle Bernie stepped in at short notice and led a stonking performance. A true master. A rather idiosyncratic memory I have concerns the ridiculously huge size of the crash cymbal at the climax of the adagio, deafening too!


----------



## Malx

*Roussel, Symphony No 3 - Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein.*


----------



## Knorf

*Esa-Pekka Salonen*: _Helix_ for orchestra, Piano Concerto, _Dichotomie_ for solo piano
Yefim Bronfman
Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Salonen is quite an excellent composer. This album is a terrific introduction to his music, for anyone interested who doesn't already know it. Really enjoyable stuff.


----------



## eljr

Joachim Raff: Works for Choir, Piano & Orchestra

Tra Nguyen (piano), Josefin Wolving, Lena Nordlund, Lena Palmquist (vocal soloists)

Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera, Sångkraft Chamber Choir, Andrea Quinn

Release Date: 19th Jul 2010
Catalogue No: CDS1089
Label: Sterling
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

This is a very solid box set from the time before Giulini became entranced by slow tempi.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Esa-Pekka Salonen*: _Helix_ for orchestra, Piano Concerto, _Dichotomie_ for solo piano
> Yefim Bronfman
> Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Salonen is quite an excellent composer. This album is a terrific introduction to his music, for anyone interested who doesn't already know it. Really enjoyable stuff.


That's a cracking CD. I love all EPS's compositions and I was at a gig about 12/15 years ago that included his 'Wing On Wing' which is a terrific piece (when are we gonna get back in the concert hall? I can't take this much longer).


----------



## Conrad2

Unsuk Chin: 3 Concertos
Myung-Whun Chung & Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra 
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 2014








Recommended by Art Rock in the thread "What are some notable composers from East Asia?" (Only the composer and work).


----------



## Guest002

Knorf said:


> *Esa-Pekka Salonen*: _Helix_ for orchestra, Piano Concerto, _Dichotomie_ for solo piano
> Yefim Bronfman
> Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Salonen is quite an excellent composer. This album is a terrific introduction to his music, for anyone interested who doesn't already know it. Really enjoyable stuff.


Well, I know your musical tastes are rather more advanced than mine, so I approached with some trepidation, but *I liked the samples available at Presto*, and whilst finding them definitely not-easy, they are definitely not-nasty either. So, I've sprung for the FLAC download and will listen more carefully once that download is complete and I'm geared up for it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Guest002

Max Bruch's *Violin Concerto No. 1 *
Malcolm Sargent, New Symphony Orchestra of London, Jascha Heifetz (violin)


----------



## Knorf

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Well, I know your musical tastes are rather more advanced than mine, so I approached with some trepidation, but *I liked the samples available at Presto*, and whilst finding them definitely not-easy, they are definitely not-nasty either. So, I've sprung for the FLAC download and will listen more carefully once that download is complete and I'm geared up for it. Thanks for the recommendation.


Enjoy! The harmonic language is essentially post-tonal, albeit not massively dissonant, but the form, direction, and gesture, not to mention virtuosity, are all capital-R Romantic. DG left in the applause (a practice I'm never wild about), but you can near that the audience goes absolutely bonkers are the end of _Helix_. I would have as well, had I been there!

HenryPenfold is so right: I'm beyond ready for live performances to return, as an audience member as well as a performer!


----------



## Guest

I listened to Peter Mennin's Piano Concerto and Alkan's Concerto for Solo Piano. Both receive knockout performances.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 8* "Rasumovsky 2"
_Tokyo String Quartet_


----------



## Guest002

John Foulds' *Dynamic Triptych * 
Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Howard Shelley (piano)

I have to say, this CD has given me a substantially out-of-the-ordinary amount of pleasure. I think it was the first to introduce me to Jack Moeran, too, for which it is worth its weight in gold alone.


----------



## Malx

The final third symphony of the day - I'm all symphonied out. 'Symphonied' I might have invented a word there, but you will know what I mean.

*Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.*


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Goldberg Variations

Glenn Gould


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> The final third symphony of the day - I'm all symphonied out. 'Symphonied' I might have invented a word there, but you will know what I mean.
> 
> *Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.*


Have you done the Saint-Saëns yet?
Go on, you know it makes sense.
'If I had legs, I'd walk to the pub. Dum dah da da... and so on and on'

PS. You made me check. I have 145 'Symphony No. 3' of one sort or another. I am sure you're not really done yet...


----------



## mparta

Alexander Nevsky, Battle on the Ice!!!

This in reply to a query for ice music. The system kept saying my longer-than-15-characters reply was less-than-15-characters. Quite annoying.

Of course, Winterreise, Schnee und Eis all over the place in that one.


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> Bach JS: Goldberg Variations
> 
> Glenn Gould


Also a lot to be learned by watching him play, I know the later recording has a full film with it. These pieces are almost the only thing he does that I really care for, and that may just be imprinting that might wear off some day. But interesting he was and remains.


----------



## Guest002

Franz Schubert's _*Variations on an original theme D813*_ 
Benjamin Britten, Sviatoslav Richter (pianos)

Britten's fondness for Schubert is the one thing about him I'll never quite understand. (Well, OK, his fondness for Mozart is also a bit of a mystery to these ears). It's always charming when I hear it, but I am simply never gripped by it. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Have you done the Saint-Saëns yet?
> Go on, you know it makes sense.
> 'If I had legs, I'd walk to the pub. Dum dah da da... and so on and on'
> 
> PS. You made me check. I have 145 'Symphony No. 3' of one sort or another. I am sure you're not really done yet...


Fair points well made - perhaps if I'd said 'I'm Symphonied out _for today_' it would have been more accurate.

Now listening to a disc brought back to near the top of the 'listen too soon' pile (awaits comments about his piles) by mention of it by Merl in another thread.

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14 'Death and the Maiden' - Artemis Quartet.*


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Fair points well made - perhaps if I'd said 'I'm Symphonied out _for today_' it would have been more accurate.
> 
> Now listening to a disc brought back to near the top of the 'listen too soon' pile (awaits comments about his piles) by mention of it by Merl in another thread.
> 
> *Schubert, String Quartet No 14 'Death and the Maiden' Artimis Quartet.*


I shan't mention the piles. I shall, however, point out that in these parts, a pair of plimsolls twisted around a set of telephone wires means (allegedly!) 'drugs dealt here'. But I have no idea what a pink dress wrapped around a lamppost means. Maybe the Scots do things ….er, oddly?!

Short version: peculiar album art. 'Death and the Lamppost'. 'Rosamunde doesn't live here any more'??


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

This is a nice recording, but it doesn't reflect the charm that Beecham puts into the piece; instead of Beecham's fleet feet, this has more of a measured feel, like someone walking but afraid of slipping (like me trying to get out of my front door and into the snow).


----------



## Guest002

Ferruccio Busoni's *Bach Transcriptions *
Pietro Spada

Speaking as one who is not inordinately fond of solo keyboard works of any description, I have to say: I find I can play this without hint of pain, annoyance or boredom. Great stuff, basically.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
_Le Chambre Philharmonique - Emanuel Krivine_


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
> _Le Chambre Philharmonique - Emanuel Krivine_


Does Merv have an opinion on these? Not invalidating your listening choices: I'd just like to know.


----------



## Bourdon

Weill & Stravinsky

Pulcinella Suite
Kleine Dreigroschenmusik


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

This was discussed here yesterday, so I'm giving it a spin.


----------



## haziz

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Does have Merv have an opinion on these? Not invalidating your listening choices: I'd just like to know.


I don't know. I bought the CD set a few years back based on a positive review either in Gramophone or BBC Music Magazine. It is a period performance set, with the usual relatively fast tempi, but the sound, whether from the instruments themselves or the recording technique, is quite rich and full. This set, as well as that by Anima Eterna Brugge, conducted by Immerseel, are my favorite period performance symphony sets. I usually alternate between "modern" and period performance of the Beethoven symphonies depending on my mood.


----------



## mparta

Just for those who know him, there's an interview in the NY Times today with Benjamin Grosvenor related to his new recording of the Liszt Sonata. The young man has many fingers, I don't find what he does with them particularly interesting but I haven't heard the Liszt yet. Or the recent Chopin concerti.

Fray on the other hand seems to be on the Schubert track with two more Schubert discs. I have sooooo much Schubert already but that's because it's worth it, so I may splurge


----------



## haziz

*Haydn - "Emperor" Quartet*
_Amadeus Quartet_


----------



## Guest002

Béla Bartók's *Piano Concerto No. 1 *
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

What an extraoridinary piano concerto! I like it _a lot_


----------



## Guest002

haziz said:


> I don't know. I bought the CD set a few years back based on a positive review either in Gramophone or BBC Music Magazine. It is a period performance set, with the usual relatively fast tempi, but the sound, whether from the instruments themselves or the recording technique, is quite rich and full. This set, as well as that by Anima Eterna Brugge, conducted by Immerseel, are my favorite period performance symphony sets. I usually alternate between "modern" and period performance of the Beethoven symphonies depending on my mood.


Good reply. I shall seek out an investment opportunity, perhaps. I have 11 complete cycles and a 'miscellaneous'. One more can't hurt...


----------



## Guest002

Alban Berg's *Chamber Concerto* 
Heinz Holliger, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Oleg Maisenberg (piano)

I don't love it, but I am impressed by it.

*Actually scrub that*: There's a lot to love in it. I just haven't listened that closely of late. Am now... and am loving it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince*


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra, _The Miraculous Mandarin_
New York Philharmonic, Pierre Boulez

This Concerto for Orchestra is really terrific. I'm not sure it's quite special enough to be in my top 5, but it's hardly far off, and I feel it's churlish to dismiss it, especially if employing such canards as "cold" or "intellectual." Boulez is deeply involved and pulls no punches, and the elegy is among the most beautiful and mysterious ever committed to a recording.

The Dutton remaster of both pieces for SACD sounds excellent, if a bit bright-toned, but there's a big problem with one of the stereo mix-downs of these originally quadraphonic recordings, just regarding the Concerto for Orchestra: right and left channels are reversed. I can't stand hearing the 1st violins coming out of the right channel, so I have to switch the connections from my disc player whenever I listen to it.

Thankfully, the _Miraculous Mandarin_ does not have that problem! It's also a famously white-hot performance; the film noirish tension simply never lets up, like the best Hitchcock or Orson Welles films, and the NYPO play with frenzied attention. However, there is a small problem, which I'll save for another day to explain. Regardless, this is easily a top 5 _Mandarin_ for me.

Bottom line: both performances are hugely enjoyable.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 10* "Slavonic"
_Takacs Quartet_


----------



## Knorf

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 150918
> 
> 
> Alban Berg's *Chamber Concerto*
> Heinz Holliger, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Oleg Maisenberg (piano)
> 
> I don't love it, but I am impressed by it.
> 
> *Actually scrub that*: There's a lot to love in it. I just haven't listened that closely of late. Am now... and am loving it!


This piece took awhile to click for me as well, even though I was already a fan of other Berg. I love it now, too! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## 6Strings

This isn't exactly Segovia-style Spanish music--he would have hated it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> *Actually scrub that*: There's a lot to love in it. I just haven't listened that closely of late. Am now... and am loving it!


I'm listening now. Sinopoli makes a good case for this piece.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and The City of London Sinfonia is some of his own church music:


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto/Enigma Variations*
_Julian Lloyd Webber - RPO - Menuhin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Solti_


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Ice storm keep you at home today? I turned off power to my barns at 4 am fearing the ice take down unsupported wires. (guy wire had previously snapped on the main run out there)
> 
> What is good ice music?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Sinfonia Antarctica I suppose....


Storm did not keep me home this morning. By 9:00 this morning, temperatures rose to the high 30's, with rain. We didn't get much icing, but what we got was gone in a matter of a half an hour. We made it to our destination without incident and the wife and I got our first does of the Moderna vaccine. Second appointment is scheduled and we're both kicking back for the rest of the day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part six for this evening (_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ and the cello sonata), concluding tomorrow morning (all else). Haven't the sufficient energy to do all of it justice, unfortunately - I need an early night!

Overture and incidental music to Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ for speaker, soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842):










Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1842-43):










_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book IV_ for piano op.53 (1839-41):
(_6) Kinderstücke_ [_(6) Children's Pieces_] for piano op.72 (1842):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book V_ for piano op.62 (1842-44):










_Psalm XCVIII_ [_Singet dem Herrn_ (_Sing to the Lord_)] for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.posth.91 (1843):










Violin Concerto [_no.2_] in E-minor op.64 (1844):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150923


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in E flat major, K 375
Divertimento No. 13 in F major, K 253
Divertimento No. 14 in B flat major, K 270
Divertimento No. 12 in E flat major, K 252/240a
Divertimento No. 9 in B flat major, K 240

Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists

2015


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> Alexander Nevsky, Battle on the Ice!!!
> 
> This in reply to a query for ice music. The system kept saying my longer-than-15-characters reply was less-than-15-characters. Quite annoying.
> 
> Of course, Winterreise, Schnee und Eis all over the place in that one.


:tiphat:

.............................


----------



## perempe

Miskolc SO's concert

Dvořák - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in G minor
Lyadov - The Enchanted Lake
Borodin - Symphony No. 2 in B minor

Yesterday I listened to the first two pieces. 3 years ago the Slovak State Philharmonic Košice performed Borodin's 2nd in the same hall, and I was there.


----------



## eljr

6Strings said:


> This isn't exactly Segovia-style Spanish music--he would have hated it!


Welcome 6Strings!


----------



## Guest002

Armand-Louis Couperin's _*Simphonie de clavecins *_
William Christie, David Fuller (harpsichords)

There's so much wrong with that album art, I won't even start. So stopping…


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Storm did not keep me home this morning. By 9:00 this morning, temperatures rose to the high 30's, with rain. We didn't get much icing, but what we got was gone in a matter of a half an hour. We made it to our destination without incident and the *wife and I got our first does of the Moderna* *vaccine*. Second appointment is scheduled and we're both kicking back for the rest of the day.


Thank Goodness!


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 10, Opp. 54 & 93
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky

These are searing, authoritative performances, but I confess I always wish the intonation in the winds were a bit better.

ETA: also the recorded sounded in No. 10 at times is truly horrible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

I was listening to Boulez's remake of this on DG and wondering why Knorf liked it so much. Then I realized he was speaking of Boulez conducting the New York Philharmonic. This one is a whole lot better.


----------



## Guest002

Guillaume de Machaut's *Machaut Transcriptions *
Heinz Holliger, The Hilliard Ensemble, Geneviève Strosser, Jürg Dähler, Muriel Cantoreggi

Last one for the evening.


----------



## perempe

I'm familiar with only Arutiunian's concerto. I'm watch the Leipzig-Liverpool broadcast from Puskás Arena at the same time.


----------



## Bourdon

*Berg*

It has been a long time.....

Lyrische Suite


----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
_LSO - Solti_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Ionisation, Arcana*


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Cristina Ortiz (piano) in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No.2":


----------



## Conrad2

Rochberg: Violin Concerto
Peter Sheppard Skaerved
Label: Naxos 
Release Year: 2004








Came across Coach G post on the theard " What are some recommended or your favorite works by American Composers?" and this is his favorite one from the American Classics Naxos Series.


----------



## 6Strings

eljr said:


> Welcome 6Strings!


Thank you, eljr!

And now for some masterful 4 string music--Op.130/133.








.


----------



## adriesba

*Boulez*

*Polyphonie X*

Sinfonie Orchester des Südwestfunks Baden-Baden conducted by Hans Rosbaud

*Rituel: In Memoriam Bruno Maderna*

Radio Sinfonie Orchester Stuttgart conducted by Pierre Boulez










After my first listen to Boulez's music, I just needed more! So I looked at the thread on him in the Composer Guestbook section to try to figure out where to start and thus chose to try these pieces.

Must say these were both very enjoyable, and I look forward to listening to more Boulez pieces!


----------



## Mark Dee

I'm listening to my hard drive whirr away as it downloads The Big Box of Schubert from ClassicSelectWorld...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Variations for Orchestra
*


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_
[Rec. 1963]
_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109_
[Rec. 1961]







_Conductor:_ Carl Schuricht
_Orchestra:_ Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading the Oregon Symphony (with the Bassoon Brothers on "Hell's Angels"):


















Benjamin Lee's "Passacaglia" is worth the price of the disc on its own.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 9* "From the New World"
_RPO - Paavo Jarvi_


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*
> 
> I was listening to Boulez's remake of this on DG and wondering why Knorf liked it so much. Then I realized he was speaking of Boulez conducting the New York Philharmonic. This one is a whole lot better.


In fact, I like them both, very nearly equally in fact, for slightly different reasons.


----------



## 6Strings

In honor of Steuart Bedford who passed away yesterday.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Monteverdi, Sacred Music*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - St. John Passion*
Peter Dijkstra/Concerto Köln/Bavarian Radio Choir

Starting my annual choral music exploration on the eve of Lent. This is a great recent performance; thoroughly dramatic without sacrificing expression, with about the fastest opening chorus you'll ever hear, though it works in its own way!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*

This is a well-done recording. The New York Phil is in reduced forces, and they are allowed to add the appropriate agréments. Still, I have a hard time listening to this and not thinking, "This is_ Boulez _conducting?" (I know; I have to get over that.)


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music by Jaakko Mantyjarvi:


----------



## Conrad2

Ives: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra and Andrew Davis
Label: Chandos
Release Year: 2016


----------



## pmsummer

MORIMUR
_Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
Choräle_
*J.S. Bach*
Christoph Poppen - violin
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Itullian

Bold Beethoven


----------



## Joachim Raff

La fee d'amour in A Minor

"Extraordinary piece for Violin and Orchestra. Short but absolutely delicious" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## 6Strings

Bach wasn't shy about transcribing his own and others' music for different instruments, so there's no reason for modern musicians not to do it. Yang plays them beautifully despite some frightfully difficult parts.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 10* "Slavonic"
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Rubinstein Piano Concerto #4


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
_Master of the School of Notre Dame_
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Joe B

Kaaren Erickson (soprano) and Armen Guzelimian (piano) performing a song cycle by Gordon Getty based on poems by Emily Dickinson:


----------



## Bkeske

Pulling some digital selections this night...

Szell conducts Mendelssohn - Symphonies No. 3 "Scottish", No. 4 "Italian", & "Hebrides" Overture. The Cleveland Orchestra. Released in 1991, these Sony Essential Classics are outstanding IMO. Originally recorded in 1962.

View attachment 150959


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## mparta

I often find EMI recordings a bit dull/distant, but on this it sounds like the Philadelphia orchestra!! and since it is the Philadelphia Orchestra, that's a good thing.

Full rich sound and I like it. I also have the Previn/CSO and that's next. But this Muti is very fine. The last movement is famous because... it should be. Whatever its intent, it's grand and glorious music, bitter if you want.

This is one of my arguments with the business on another thread where I erased my response. Someone wrote about the fantastic sound from the Sinfonia of London in Respighi on Chandos. Ok, bright Chandos sound, but it's still the Sinfonia of London. And this Shostakovich is the Philadelphia Orchestra. Somewhere in there I can tell the difference whatever the recording technique. I think if there were less spectacular sound (and I think this EMI is very good) I could still tell. And I don't want to try a blinded test. I want to nourish my prejudices, stir them and revel in them!!:trp:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mozart Piano Concerto #21


----------



## 6Strings

Symphony No.1 from this remastered LP set--sounds amazing!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Schumann Piano Concerto


----------



## Dimace

I don't know why, but when it comes to Mendelssohn and his beautiful symphonies I remain keen to Christoph and his Wiener PO. Maybe is the softness of the sound (Felix in NOT Beethoven. This is my opinion. Requires a more peaceful / balanced sound.) His music score are giving the maestros many opportunities to explode (F, FF) but, this is my point of view, Beethoven's or R. Strauss's Fs are completely different to those of Mozart or Felix. Because I have also two SACD's circles with these symphonies, I can assure you that the vibrant / louder sound of the medium doesn't pass very well to my taste. (personal view) For Felix I adore LPs and soft CDs circles, like this one. The sound of this set is SUPER, I can assure you and, after all, the music effect more calm and mellow. Suggested!(not expensive, but out of print. Candidate title for future minor collectability. Many sets are coming with bubbles effect - not affecting the sound are on the printed side - so be careful.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150964


*Franz Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin

Mauro Peter, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2015


----------



## Bkeske

CBS Great Performances, reissued/remastered. Probably released in the 80's, I'm guessing. Originally 1967. Beautifully recorded piano.

View attachment 150965


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.958 and D.960

Christian Zacharias (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

" One of the finest performances that Previn ever put to disc. Dramatic from beginning to end. " words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## 13hm13

Eberl - Concerto for 2 Pianos, Op.45; Sonatas for Piano Four Hands - Paolo Giacometti, Riko Fukuda, Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos italiens- Bach

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony 9 in C Major / SCOTTISH CHAMBER ORCHESTRA / Maxim Emelyanychev


----------



## 13hm13

Maxim Emelyanychev Conducts Beethoven And Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Rogerx

Muhly/Helbig/Long: Cello Concerto 'Three Continents' & Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2

Jan Vogler (cello), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru, Valéry Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Jan Vogler (cello)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* "Pastoral"
_Czech Philharmonic - Karel Sejna_


----------



## Merl

I'm on a dreaded Teams call in half an hour so time to squeeze in a few litlle quartets. A little bit of Elena Katz-Chernin.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Stravinsky: Symphonies - Symphony in 3 Movements / Symphony in C / Symphony of Psalms : Solti and the CSO


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Cello Sonatas Op 5 Nos 1 & 2 - Pierre Fournier & Friedrich Gulda*

*J S Bach, Violin Concerto BWV 1042 & Sonata No 2 for solo violin - Lisa Batiashvili, Chamber Orchestra of the Bavarian RSO.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I love these suites


----------



## vincula

Just another good day 

This is how I found out:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part seven of seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VI_ for piano op.67 (1843-45):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VII_ for piano op.posth.85 (1834-45):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VIII_ for piano op.posth.102 (1842-45):










Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845):










String Quintet no.2 in B-flat op.posth.87 (1845):










_Kyrie_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO24 (1846):










_Andante, Scherzo, Capriccio und Fuga_ for string quartet op.posth.81 (1827, 1843 and 1847):
String Quartet no.6 in F-minor op.80 (1847):


----------



## Helgi

First time listening to this work:










*Bruckner: String Quintet in F major*
Leipziger Streichquartett + Hartmut Rohde


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Walter Berry (baritone)
Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Guest002

Merl said:


> I'm on a dreaded Teams call in half an hour so time to squeeze in a few litlle quartets. A little bit of Elena Katz-Chernin.
> 
> View attachment 150969


Ooh, I haven't known anyone play her since I left Australia (where she is a regular feature on ABC Classics FM playlists!). I like her work a lot. Glad you are getting the Aussie (Soviet!) vibe!


----------



## Guest002

Esa-Pekka Salonen's *Dichotomy *
Yefim Bronfman (piano)

Thanks to *Knorf for the recommendation*. This work is always interesting (and I'm not usually keen on solo piano for extended lengths of time)


----------



## Guest002

Knudåge Riisager's *Qarrtsiluni *
Bo Holten, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra

Somewhat unusually, I shall let the CD run and play the Månerenen ballet, too, when _Qarrtsiluni_ is finished.

*Hurwitz is at his best*, I think, when he explores composers most people are unlikely ever to have heard of. I certainly *hadn't* heard of Riisager, and the comparison made in that video to Malcolm Arnold seems quite apt (and I _love_ Malcolm Arnold's music!) so it seemed a good fit.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances*
_Czech Philharmonic - Karel Sejna_


----------



## adriesba

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 150970
> 
> 
> Stravinsky: Symphonies - Symphony in 3 Movements / Symphony in C / Symphony of Psalms : Solti and the CSO


Just last night I was considering listening to this exact recording!  How is it?


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Fluid, fine-toned and with formidable power and dexterity when required, all these performances recreate Tchaikovsky's idiom, whether vivacious or drenched in Russian melancholy to rare degree...On... - Gramophone Magazine, August 2014 More…


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonata für Traversflöte 1034
Partita


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> I love these suites





Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Sonata für Traversflöte 1034
> Partita


Your are extremely devoted to Gustav with a reason. The man is for me maybe the TOP cembalist in the history of music. What many people don't know is that he is also TOP organist and excellent conductor. Despite I don't listen such music and (for the Organ) I prefer the ''brutal'' force of Walcha, I admit that the Holländer is a category of his own. Nice to read presentation for him.


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7

*London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










Don't know how I managed to neglect this lovely symphony for so long! Wikipedia says "Most of the symphony is emotionally restrained, nostalgic and melancholy in mood", but I don't really get that from this. Considering Prokofiev wrote it just before he passed, it seems that this symphony is like him reflecting back on his life, but perhaps in a happier way than that. I just don't feel any melancholy here, but I love a good sentimental yet not schmaltzy piece of music.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest002

Zoltán Kodály's *Háry János Suite *
Antal Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Squeezing in a little calm between conference calls.










Poulenc: Mélancolie

Arthur Jussen & Lucas Jussen










Poulenc: Les Chemins de l'Amour

Mischa Maisky & Daria Hovora


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 150976


Vasks: Distant Light & Voices

Kremerata Baltica, Gidon Kremer


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Your are extremely devoted to Gustav with a reason. The man is for me maybe the TOP cembalist in the history of music. What many people don't know is that he is also TOP organist and excellent conductor. Despite I don't listen such music and (for the Organ) I prefer the ''brutal'' force of Walcha, I admit that the Holländer is a category of his own. Nice to read presentation for him.


Thank you for that 

Leonhardt is a musician who I admire for a lifetime. The Bach cantatas together with Harnoncourt, the many works for solo cembalo as well as the music for consort ensemble. Also as an organist I admire him very but strangely enough.
less in the few recordings he made of Bach's organ works.
The Bach cantatas that he made together with Harnoncourt are still my first choice despite the sometimes inadequate technique of the brass instruments in particular and the use of boy sopranos which represent added value to me despite the weak moments here too. his articulation with sometimes clearly profiled dance movements while retaining the sacred element is normative to me.
I also have the Koopman set with cantatas and with Sigiswald Kuijken but the releases of "das Alte Werk" are still a joy to listen to for me, with a few exceptions.
I love Bach and it seems to me that Leonhardt is the most convincing of all, it gives meaning to my life and is often of great consolation.
His recording of "Die Kunst der Fuga" is a transcendent experience for me.
Listen to the fragment of the cantata and hear the dance element, joy in restraint and therefore breaking boundaries due to the absence of any imposed effect.


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Release Date: 20th Feb 1995
Catalogue No: 4474192
Label: DG
Series: Originals
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Antonín Dvořák's *Symphony No. 9 *
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Suk: Fantasy in G minor*
_Tetzlaff - Helsinki PO - Storgards_


----------



## Bourdon

*D'Anglebert*

Première Suite 
Deuxième Suite
Pièces d'orgues


----------



## Mark Dee

The Song from the Hary Janos Suite is one my absolute favourites. I could gladly listen to it on a loop for many an hour....


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninow: The Bells & Taneyev: John of Damascus

Dmytro Popov (tenor), Anna Samuil (soprano), Vladislav Sulimsky

Czech Philharmonic Choir of Brno, Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Dmitri Kitayenko


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 150979


*Antonín Dvořák*

The Water Goblin, op. 107
The Noon Witch, op. 108
The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
The Wild Dove, op. 110

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

2010


----------



## eljr

Bernstein conducts Bernstein

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Release Date: 24th Feb 1987
Catalogue No: G010000914012J
Label: Sony
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Violinsonaten - Shlomo Mintz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Now to turn my attention from Felix Mendelssohn to his fellow-countryman and contemporary, Robert Schumann - various works part one between now and this evening. I think I have a passable cross-section of Schumann's work, despite it being unlikely that he would ever make it into my 'favourite 20 composers' list in any category except for songs for voice/piano (definitely) and solo piano (probably).

_Papillons_ [_Butterflies_] - twelve pieces for piano op.2 (1829-31):
_Symphonische Etüden_ - thirteen pieces for piano op.13 (1834):










_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of nine songs op.24 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840):










Symphony no.1 [_Spring_] in B-flat op.38 (1841):










Three string quartets op.41 (1842):


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> Your are extremely devoted to Gustav with a reason. The man is for me maybe the TOP cembalist in the history of music. What many people don't know is that he is also TOP organist and excellent conductor. Despite I don't listen such music and (for the Organ) I prefer the ''brutal'' force of Walcha, I admit that the Holländer is a category of his own. Nice to read presentation for him.


I had the privilege of hearing him perform in recital in college. The overall standard of harpsichord playing, and number of great players, has gone through the roof over the course of my lifetime, and I'm sure he deserves much of the credit for that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Conrad2

Chou Wen-chung: Cloud
Brentano String Quartet
Label: Mode Records
Release Year: 2011








Coach G recommended me the composer in this theard. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Guest002

George Frideric Handel's *Occasional Suite H62 *
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4*
Eugen Jochum with Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bruckner 3d Symphony Paavo Järvi , Hr-Symphony orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2*
_Paris Conservatoire Orchestra - Solti_


----------



## Guest002

Johannes Brahms'* Piano Concerto No. 2 *
Wolfgang Sawallisch, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Stephen Kovacevich (piano)


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1984. The Jongen piece is a lush, melodic, and romantic work which is easy to like. Thanks to a library CD sale, I discovered it a couple years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Mravinsky conducting the Leningrad Philharmonic on DG. I'm listening on Spotify, so I'm not sure which album cover is correct, so I'll leave it blank.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I loaded up the CD player with five from the Telarc line:









































Some people like the Telarc sound and others don't. In any case, it does the Busoni _Piano Concerto_ justice as Garrick Ohlsson and Christoph von Dohnanyi join forces with the Cleveland Orchestra and Men's Chorus; and Ohlsson's big Bosendorfer piano takes center stage. Maybe not the most profound piano concerto, and not often recorded, and not even very representative of Busoni's oeuvre, I see it as the composer's attempt to out-do every mighty piano concerto from Beethoven's _Emperor_ to the two by Brahms and Tchaikovsky's famous first. In this regard, Busoni starts his monster concerto with cascades that go one ten times as long as Tchaikovsky's, goes forward with five movements, ending in a choral finale as if to tell Beethoven to "take it!"

Next up a double shot of Brahms, starting with the _Piano Concerto #2_ by Horacio Gutierrez and Andre Previn and with the Haydn Variations as filler. While the robust Telarc engineering makes Brahms bigger than life, I actually found the old Columbia recordings by Serkin/Szell or Watts/Bernstein to have a warmer and less intrusive sound. We then go to Robert Shaw's English translation of the Brahms' _German Requiem_, played by Craig Jessup, the Utah Symphony Orchestra with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and soloists; and it's actually a very fine recording, very grand, beautiful and passionate; though as Brahms' "German" musical vision is transferred to the heart of the American west and played and sung in a more robust as opposed to mournful manner, one may consider it more of an "_American" Requiem_.

Next up, Robert Shaw's own choral groups takes on Rachmaninoff's _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_, in a recording that cannot be faulted for it's sense of intimacy as Shaw has a way of making a whole choir sound like a just a few voices. If you'd like a more "Russian" interpretation, then there is Paul Hillier with the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir or Sigvards Klava with the Latvian Radio Orchestra with both recordings featuring string underlying Baltic basses; and those on a budget needn't buy both.

We end with Michael Gandolfi' imaginative _Garden of Cosmic Speculation_ which has all the breadth and length of Beethoven's _Ninth Symphony_, or any symphony by Mahler or Bruckner (or the _Piano Concerto_ by Busoni). Like Leonard Bernstein's _Mass_, _Garden of Cosmic Speculation_ tackles many styles and even directly quotes some works by Vivaldi, Bach, Beethoven, and some Bernstein (i think?). That part of it is a bit similar to what Berio did in _Sinfonia_. Don't think that there's anything wrong with your CD player when you hear static as snippets of Varese or Cage style electronic music is briefly woven in. For such a hodgepodge, where everything is thrown in including the kitchen sink, the entirety of _Garden of Cosmic Speculation_ comes off better than I expected.

Now I know how to attach album covers.


----------



## 6Strings

I began my morning with this excellent recording.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák Symphony No 3 - Czech PO, Jiří Bělohlávek.*

*Arnold, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Richard Hickox*


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_LSO - Martinon
_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

New arrival. Finally starting to get acquainted with Jansons's Bruckner.

Verdict: powerful, richly detailed, illuminating.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> New arrival. Finally starting to get acquainted with Jansons's Bruckner.
> 
> Verdict: powerful, richly detailed, illuminating.


Which edition is this?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have been under the spell of Mendelssohn for some days now. String quartet op. 81 with the Minguet quartet. Sounds enchanting!


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which edition is this?


1890 (Nowak) .....ETA: my personal preference for this symphony, in fact.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

L'Heure Espagnole

L'Orchestre National de la R.T.F.
Lorin Maazel


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

* Martinů - Field Mass, Symphony No. 4*
Jiří Bělohlávek, Czech Philharmonic

Martinů has such a rich, distinctive, and appealing musical language. I came to this album for the Field Mass and stayed for the symphony. The Czech Phil doesn't have quite the luscious, fruity sound that it used to in its glory days, but it still sounds gorgeous here.


----------



## Malx

^ Excellent disc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Conrad2 said:


> Chou Wen-chung: Cloud
> Brentano String Quartet
> Label: Mode Records
> Release Year: 2011
> View attachment 150983
> 
> 
> Coach G recommended me the composer in this theard. Thank you for the recommendation.


I bought that CD a while back when I was doing a thorough survey of Varese.


"....Shortly afterward, he arrived on Varèse's doorstep armed with a copy of his first composition, _Landscapes_ for orchestra. To Chou's surprise, Varèse reviewed the score and immediately told him to return the next week to begin instruction. A bond formed quickly. Both were foreign composers in America who shared a background in engineering. For the next 15 years, residents of Greenwich Village would see this unlikely pair walking down the street together as passersby called out "Bonjour, Maestro

https://chouwenchung.org/about/edgard-varese/


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Don Juan - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.*


----------



## Merl

After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.


----------



## Guest002

Merl said:


> After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.


Very sorry to hear that, and nothing to say that can make an iota of difference: we grow to love these furry friends, and their loss is rotten beyond belief. Best wishes all the same.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic"
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Apparently I'm on a Bruckner kick. Again. Anyway, this is an underrated, excellent performance of the Fourth, one I've not listened to in ages but definitely still really like.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## 6Strings

Merl said:


> After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.
> 
> View attachment 150993


I'm so sorry. I've lost a few furry loved ones and its devastating. Music can help, though.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic"
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
> 
> Apparently I'm on a Bruckner kick. Again. Anyway, this is an underrated, excellent performance of the Fourth, one I've not listened to in ages but definitely still really like.


Oh my god, this was the first Bruckner I ever heard when I was like 15! I used to play the living crap out of this CD


----------



## Merl

Not in the mood for anything too busy, big, loud and brash so I'll go with this one for now. A beautiful recording.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.
> 
> View attachment 150993


Condolences. RIP Fender ......


----------



## Guest002

Einojuhani Rautavaara's *Symphony No. 1* 
Mikiko Franck, National Orchestra of Belgium


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151002


*Franz Schubert*

Octet in F major for clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet, and double bass

Mullova Ensemble

2005


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part two for this evening. Really sorry about your cat, Merl. 

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-sharp minor op.11 (1832-35):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor [_Concert sans Orchestre_] op.14 (1836 - rev. 1853):










_Die Löwenbraut_ [_The Lion's Bride_] - song for voice and piano from _Drei Gesänge_ op.31 [Text: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840):
_Die Kartenlegerin_ [_The Fortune Teller_] - song for voice and piano from _Drei Gesänge_ op.31 [Text: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840):
_Lust der Sturmnacht_ [_Pleasure on a Stormy Night_] - song for voice and piano from _Zwolf Gedichte_ op.35 [Text: Justinus Kerner] (1840):
_Stille Liebe_ [_Silent Love_] - song for voice and piano from _Zwolf Gedichte_ op.35 [Text: Justinus Kerner] (1840):
_Rose, Meer und Sonne_ [_Rose, Sea and Sun_] - song for voice and piano from _(12) Gedichte aus 'Liebesfrühling'_ op.37 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1840): 
_Der Schatzgräber_ [_The Treasure-seeker_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.45 [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.40 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso, after Hans Christian Andersen (1-4) and Claude Charles Fauriel (5)] (1840):










_Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ in E for orchestra op.52 (1841):










Piano Quintet in E-flat op.44 (1842):


----------



## Guest002

Louis Vierne's *Organ Symphony No. 3 *
Jeremy Filsell (Cavaillé-Coll Organ, St. Ouen de Rouen)


----------



## 6Strings

The Rodrigo is superb--very passionately and flawlessly played, but the Coll is the real draw for me. It's quite a wild, virtuoso work. (cellist Sol Gabetta recently recorded one of his works on the Alpha label) The piece by Harden doesn't do anything for me...the use of quarter tones simply make Kellermann sound out of tune!


----------



## Knorf

*Christopher Gibbons*: Motets, anthems, fantasias, and voluntaries
Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egard

Really not such a massive esthetic change after a day of Bruckner Symphonies.

Side note: I really have no clue as to why this composer is so much less well known than his dad, Orlando.


----------



## perempe

Concerto Budapest concert with a world premiere

MOZART Symphony No. 32 in G major, K. 318
Jeremy MENUHIN Double Concerto - world premiere
---intermission---
TCHAIKOVSKY Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Jeremy Menuhin and Mookie Lee-Menuhin (piano)
Concerto Budapest
Conductor: Gábor Takács-Nagy

I'm familiar with the conductor from Budapest Festival Orchestra's Haydn-Mozart series. I've started listening after the start of Porto-Juventus. Big mistakes can lead to goals not just in Budapest, Liverpool scored 2 goals that way yesterday against Leipzig.

Edit:
His Takács Quartet won in 1979 in Portsmouth with Menuhin in the jury.


----------



## mparta

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Oh my god, this was the first Bruckner I ever heard when I was like 15! I used to play the living crap out of this CD


I am incredibly lousy with comparative performances of Bruckner, I think if they're played by a really (great) good orchestra they hold up and that things don't work with anything less (Munich Philharmonic cannot do what Celibidache wants). I've heard great performances and good performances but.....

one of the recordings that I think counts is a Jochum/Concertgebouw 4 from Tahra (I think) in a box of complete live performances split between the Jochum boys (not the Van Buren boys), Eugen and Georg. This is Eugen and I was sort of wide-eyed the first time I heard it, it has some flexibility that really seemed to work in a very special way.


----------



## mparta

Merl said:


> After the passing of my lovely cat, today, I played this one on the way back. The Calidore's recording of Mendelssohn's 6th quartet made me cry (tbf id been blubbering from the moment they put him to sleep). Bye bye Fender, you loveable old rogue. You'll be missed.
> 
> Yes, as expressed by others, regrets for your loss. Similar liked to have killed me off. Hope some music helps.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just Act 1 for now .......

*Harrison Birtwistle* - The Mask Of Orpheus

Review of CDs & performer details etc here

I was lucky enough to get a ticket to the most recent performance in London, the first since its first performance in 1985. Some people I know who attended both, felt the earlier performance was better, largely due to the garish costumes and stage in the latter.

Details of 2019 performance here


----------



## starthrower

This material has been re-issued in a cheapo Sony box but I have the Japanese 2 CD set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> This material has been re-issued in a cheapo Sony box but I have the Japanese 2 CD set.


Quite rare, I'd say. I have the Sony box, but I've not spun the Berlioz for a while. I may do so before bed ......


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor *
Leon Fleisher, piano
The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell, cond.
REC. 1960









*CD #36 FROM:



















*


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 22-26
Andras Schiff


----------



## pmsummer

3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
_Transkription für Gitarre_
*J.S. Bach*
Frank Bungarten - guitar
_
MD+G_


----------



## haziz

*Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Jansen - LSO - Pappano_

I have never been a fan of Bartok's music; I am still not convinced.


----------



## Knorf

*Francisco Mignone*: _Festa das Igrejas_, _Sinfonia Tropical_, _Maracatu de Chico Rei_
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Choir, John Neschling

Exciting and wildly colorful music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109*

This is one piece I like to listen to when it's snowing. Though Annie Fischer is more aggressive than others; at times it sounds more like an ice storm.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Nicola Benedetti - Bournemouth SO - Karabits_










*
Victor Herbert: Cello Concerto No. 2*
_Lynn Harrell - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Sir Neville Marriner_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Schlagobers*

Outside, my yard covered in snow looks like whipped cream, so I'm playing the waltz from Strauss' ballet about whipped cream.


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES
_Chefs-d'œuvre des règnes de Louis XIII et Louis XIV_
*Jean-Baptiste Lully - Marin Marais - Mr. de Sainte-Colombe - others*
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Merl

Getting hammered tonight and listening to some beautiful music.


----------



## 6Strings

This afternoon's offering. Very nice.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bruckner 9
*Bern Symphony Orchestra, Mario Venzago. CPO

Having a few large Scotches as the sound wafts over me .....


----------



## Conrad2

Vivaldi: Four Seasons 
Gil Shaham and Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1995


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening - Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in psalm settings by Felix Mendelssohn and Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Altenberg Lieder*

I don't know what she is singing about, but she makes whatever it is compelling to hear.


----------



## Dimace

As I have many time written, for me *R. Strauss's Vier Letzte Lieder *are the best work ever composed for Soprano voice and Orchestra. They have a extremely significant historical (the end of the known to the composer Germany and the beginning of the new one after the disaster of WII) and personal (the composer is feeling that his end is approaching) background and, of course, are the pool where all his tremendous musical knowledge comes together enforced by a late God's epiphany, which makes the great even greater, so drastically, that, after his death, EVERY single director was respecting his self, to make at least one recording with these musical diamonds. It isn't an exaggeration to declare that I have every single recording of them, sometimes double or triple (mono/ stereo / remastered /revisions / Japan issues etc.) and I don't stop to add new ones like the one I will present you today, with the unknown to me *Frau Soile Isokoski.*

You know that the holy grail recording of these songs is of Frau Norman with Kurt. As I have written, nothing can change this, because NO ONE can sing them so melodically slowly, because simply is impossible. What Jessye has done this evening, how se managed this will be a question to answer till the end of my life. It is a miracle of the power of the human voice. After Frau Norman are MANY great interpretations. To be a soprano without the Songs, it is like to be a soldier without a riffle. They are the works they can sent your carrier to the moon, or destroy your fame. VERY, VERY difficult works. And, to come to our presentation, *Frau Isokoski manages to perform them PERFECTLY!* Wow! This is so fluent! So effortless! So natural! I said after I heard her. The woman is Liederistin. Closer to Norman's performance doesn't exist. If you want to blow your mind away with these master pieces (and you haven't already done it with Jessye) go for this ONDIN CD. Comes with satisfaction warranty.


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 32
Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi

This symphony does not plunge into the depths of human experience as do other late-Romantic symphonies, but I think it is excellent and enjoyable as a symphony nonetheless.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

This is more my "speed" for the Rhenish Symphony which I love beyond measure (except for the 4th, which is really the 2nd...) :lol: (I once met a retired high school music teacher out shopping for vinyl who had a problem grasping both this and the Dvorak symphonies ordering).


----------



## starthrower

BBC National Orchestra of Wales play in this performance from 19 July 2005. The conductor is Richard Hickox.

Great audio/video quality!


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> *Bruckner 9
> *Bern Symphony Orchestra, Mario Venzago. CPO
> 
> Having a few large Scotches as the sound wafts over me .....


I would have thought pipes....


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #1

"This unknown 1881 Symphony is a real gem. Full of Italian sway and swagger. Magical, tuneful and joyous" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Joe B

Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in music by David Bednall:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Franck, C: Symphonic Variations for piano & orchestra 

Eileen Joyce (piano)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
Charles Munch
Recorded: 1946-10-11
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Gothos

Another fine entry in the Virtuoso series


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> As I have many time written, for me *R. Strauss's Vier Letzte Lieder *are the best work ever composed for Soprano voice and Orchestra. They have a extremely significant historical (the end of the known to the composer Germany and the beginning of the new one after the disaster of WII) and personal (the composer is feeling that his end is approaching) background and, of course, are the pool where all his tremendous musical knowledge comes together enforced by a late God's epiphany, which makes the great even greater, so drastically, that, after his death, EVERY single director was respecting his self, to make at least one recording with these musical diamonds. It isn't an exaggeration to declare that I have every single recording of them, sometimes double or triple (mono/ stereo / remastered /revisions / Japan issues etc.) and I don't stop to add new ones like the one I will present you today, with the unknown to me *Frau Soile Isokoski.*
> 
> You know that the holy grail recording of these songs is of Frau Norman with Kurt. As I have written, nothing can change this, because NO ONE can sing them so melodically slowly, because simply is impossible. What Jessye has done this evening, how se managed this will be a question to answer till the end of my life. It is a miracle of the power of the human voice. After Frau Norman are MANY great interpretations. To be a soprano without the Songs, it is like to be a soldier without a riffle. They are the works they can sent your carrier to the moon, or destroy your fame. VERY, VERY difficult works. And, to come to our presentation, *Frau Isokoski manages to perform them PERFECTLY!* Wow! This is so fluent! So effortless! So natural! I said after I heard her. The woman is Liederistin. Closer to Norman's performance doesn't exist. If you want to blow your mind away with these master pieces (and you haven't already done it with Jessye) go for this ODIN CD. Comes with satisfaction warranty.
> 
> View attachment 151023


Yes, the late, great Jessye Norman's Four Last Songs are quite spectacular. But there are other great song cycles for soprano and orchestra, and other great recordings. The late, great Regine Crespin made this spectacular and famous recording with Ernest Ansermet. I have heard no version of les Nuits d'ete that remotely compares to hers. And Ravel's sultry Sheherazade is a nice bonus. Lighter fare than the Richard Strauss songs, no doubt, but incomparable performances.


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post/ String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9/ Swedish Dances, Op. 63

Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &, Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 8-11
Wilhelm Kempff










Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
Chor und Orchester der Oper Zurich|Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

BBC Music Magazine July 2007



> Those who cherish earlier versions of Neilsen's masterpiece… will know how deep this music runs and how haunting it is. The young Swedish clarinettist give what I must say is the most searching and gripping performance of all, and reveals qualities of imagination and insight that make you listen with new ears. Kalevi Aho's... 2005 concerto was written for Martin Fröst... It strikes me as one of his finest pieces, immediate in its appeal and full of compelling musical incident and a dazzling virtuosity that Fröst takes effortlessly in his stride.


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Monserrat Caballe, Luciano Pavarotti, Alfreda Hodgson, Nicolai, Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Sherill Milnes, John del Carlo

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Bartoletti.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos
> 
> Martin Fröst (clarinet)
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> BBC Music Magazine July 2007


You are on form this morning Roger some excellent choices - imo of course.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantata "Was mir behagt",ist nur die muntre Jagd BWV 208


----------



## Malx

I have been listening again to Karajan's digital Brahms cycle over the last few days so this morning:

*Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## vincula

Waking up slowly to the merry sounds of RVW's Pastoral Symphony. Fresh-brewed coffee and enjoying my week of Winter holiday.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HerbertNorman

G.F. Händel Oboe Concerto in G minor HWV287


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part three for either side of another session with the bathroom paint.

_Carnaval_ - twenty one pieces for piano op.9 (1833-35):
_Davidsbündlertänze_ [_Dances of the League of David_] - eighteen piece for piano op.6 (c. 1837):










_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of twelve songs op.39 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840):
_Widmung_ [_Dedication_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1840):
_Der Nussbaum_ [_The Nut Tree_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Julius Mosen] (1840):
_Talismane_ - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1840):
_Mein Herz ist schwer_ (_Aus den 'Hebräischen Gesängen'_) [_My Soul is Dark_ (_From 'Hebrew Melodies'_)] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Lord George Gordon Byron, transl. Karl Julius Körner] (1840):
_Du bist wie eine Blume_ [_You Are Like a Flower_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Leis' rudern hin_ (_Zwei Venetianische Lieder I_) [_Row Gently Here_ (_Two Venetian Airs no.1_)] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Thomas More, transl. Ferdinand Freiligrath] (1840):
_Wenn durch die Piazzetta_ (_Zwei Venetianische Lieder II_) [_When Through the Piazzetta_ (_Two Venetian Airs no.2_)] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Thomas More, transl. Ferdinand Freiligrath] (1840):
_Die beiden Grenadiere_ - [_The Two Grenadiers_] song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.49 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Die feindlichen Brüder_ [_The Warring Brothers_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.49 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):










Piano Concerto in A op.54 (1845):










Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842):
Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.63 (1847):


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartets Nos 5 & 9 - Quatuor Danel.*

Gave these two quartets a listen on Qobuz, striking pieces full of invention - nice.


----------



## Chilham

Williams: Theme from Schindler's List










Williams: Themes from Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Jurassic Park, Dartmoor 1912 (War Horse), Suite (Jaws)










Williams: Themes from Superman, Star Wars, Flying Theme (E.T.), Harry Potter, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Saving Private Ryan










Williams: Theme from War of the Worlds










Williams: Theme from Seven Years in Tibet

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Always a joy to listen to these works, BWV1044 also called the "Triple Concerto" and BWV 1055 in which the Allegro ma non Tanto echoes so much joy, it is like meeting a true friend over and over again.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I think Leleux is a virtuoso , I own a few CD's of him and/or his wife . Woodwinds are my favourite part of the orchestra if I really had to choose.


----------



## Guest002

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's _*DZ 04002 Orchestral Minuets *_
Taras Krysa, Slovak Sinfonietta

These pieces were written hurriedly (as can be seen from the fact that various musical 'grammar' errors -such as four consecutive fifths- crept in, which is rare in Mozart). There was originally a set of twenty minuets [Lindmayr-Brandl (MJB 1995)], but they were grouped and re-grouped on three different occasions. The first twelve emerged in the present order, but his intentions for the remainder are unknown. Whilst Köchel believed the pieces dated from 1769, Plath thinks that a summer 1772 is a better date, given the handwriting (Plath-MJB 1976/77).

Short version: early and pleasant Mozart, but not really a lot to challenge a brain.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## flamencosketches

*György Ligeti*: Violin Concerto. Christina Åstrand, Thomas Dausgaard, Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Amazing performance from all forces. This work is a unicorn, totally unlike anything else by Ligeti or anyone else, and perhaps a tough nut to crack, but really enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Martucci,/ La canzone dei ricordi :Mirella Freni, soprano
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in B flat minor op.66
Carlo Bruno, piano

Orchestra Filharmonica della Scala

Riccardo Muti, conductor


----------



## haziz

*Magnard: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg - Fabrice Bollon_

I had never heard of the composer or the symphony until I came across it in one of the games on the polls sub-forum here on TC. It was also reviewed by the now slightly infamous Mr. Hurwitz.
 
It won't displace Tchaikovsky's, Dvorak's or Beethoven's symphonies from my affection, but this is a fine, melodious and lovely late romantic symphony, that deserves greater exposure and playtime, including a place in my rotation.


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> *Weinberg, String Quartets Nos 5 & 9 - Quatuor Danel.*
> 
> Gave these two quartets a listen on Qobuz, striking pieces full of invention - nice.


Curses Malx (and thanks ! You made me go and investigate someone else I'd never heard of! (There are an alarmingly high number of people in that bracket of late!)

Result:









Specifically, Mieczysłav Weinberg's *Chamber Symphony No. 4*
(Interestingly declared to be 'for clarinet, triangle and string orchestra)

Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, Andrei Pushkarev (triangle), Mate Bekavac (clarinet) and the Kremerata Baltica.

I never thought I'd live to see the day when I credited a triangle player. I am now a happy man! (ETA: sadly, the triangle part barely exists. I think I heard three 'bings' at one point, and that was about it. I think Mr. Weinberg might have been taking the proverbial).

The clarinet part sounds rather wonderfully Yiddish, too. All round, _very_ interesting and engaging music. "Inventive" is exactly the word.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

Symphoniae Sacrae III (1650)


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker

Been meaning to listen to some Beethoven all week so it feels good to finally get around to it. Great performance of the 7th, which is not my favorite symphony, but I do enjoy returning to it from time to time.


----------



## Rogerx

Dopper: Päân I & II/ Second Symphony

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concerto No.4
Violin Concerto No.5 "Turkish"
Adagio in E
Rondo Concertante in B flat
Rondo in C

Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by David Oistrakh


----------



## HerbertNorman

flamencosketches said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.7 in A major, op.92. Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Been meaning to listen to some Beethoven all week so it feels good to finally get around to it. Great performance of the 7th, which is not my favorite symphony, but I do enjoy returning to it from time to time.


I do like it a lot...it was the last piece I got to see live , before we got locked down again... The Karajan recording is one of the very best imho. Could I be as curious to ask , what's coming next in the Beethoven marathon you've got planned?


----------



## Guest002

Benjamin Britten's *Movements for a Clarinet Concerto *
Thomas Zehetmair, Northern Sinfonia, Michael Collins (clarinet)


----------



## Guest002

Ludwig van Beethoven's *String Quartet No. 2 *
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Schmidt: Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 112
Zürich Chamber Orchestra; Howard Griffiths


----------



## vincula

Carrying on with the British theme today. Electrifying performances that do sound incredibly fresh!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sbmonty

Franz Schmidt; Symphony No. 1 In E Major
Detroit Symphony Orchestra; Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'/ Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## SanAntone

*Bryars*: _The Sinking of the Titanic_
Sonic Open Orchestra & Jason Martin Castillo (2020)


----------



## Vasks

*Marcel Landowski - Symphony #4 (Pretre/Erato)
Maurice Ohana - Anneau du Tamarit (Meunier/Erato)
Pierre Boulez - Derive II (composer/DG)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32_
[Rec. 1974]
_Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 "Polish"_
[Rec. 1965]







_Conductor:_ Igor Markevitch
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63_
[Rec. 1976]







_Conductor:_ Colin Davis
_Orchestra:_ Boston Symphony Orchestra

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Symphonic Dances, Op. 45_
[Rec. 1992]








_Conductor:_ Mariss Jansons
_Orchestra:_ St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

*Charles Ives*
_Symphony No. 1_
[Rec. 1972]








_Conductor:_ Zubin Mehta
_Orchestra:_ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

Been on a roll. Lots of great stuff today!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Max Bruch 1st Violin Concerto - Charlie Siem and the LSO


----------



## Chilham

Tomorrow's listening really, but I'm in the mood for it now.










Gjeilo: Sunrise Mass

Tore Erik Mohn

Majorstua Kammerkor










Jenkins: The Armed Man

Simon Halsey

Daniel Hope, Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin, Members of the Rundfunkchor Berlin










Jenkins: Adiemus

Miriam Stockley, Säde Rissanen, Rikka Väyrynen, Nina Tapio, Jody K. Jenkins, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Anna-Mari Kähärä, Mervi Hiltunen-Multamäki, Mia Simanainen

Jenkins: Palladio I Allegretto (arr, for String Orchestra)

Carmine Lauri, David Alberman, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin*

I don't see many likes and that is a shame, his music is very attractive.

When you love the music of Debussy you probably love also Koechlin ,I would say, give at a chance !

*halfway through Pleine Eau the atmosphere changes, the atmosphere is poignant but wonderful. *


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


----------



## SanAntone

_The Fifth Century_ is a classical and choral studio album by *Gavin Bryars*, conducted by *Donald Nally*, and performed by *The Crossing *choir with the saxophone quartet *PRISM*. This album was released in the label ECM New Series in November 2016.









I've been listening to *John Luther Adams* and *Gavin Bryars* a lot these days. Both composers' style is calm, meditative and often beautiful.


----------



## Guest002

Maurice Ravel's *Mother Goose Suite* 
Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
> 
> Josef Suk & Julius Katchen


My goto for the Brahms violin sonatas


----------



## mparta

I warned that I was going to listen to this.

I did.

It is gorgeous. It's as if this man said "I'm going to play this beautiful music beautifully". In contrast to nonsense about demonstrating its structure or extracurricular intent or whatever. This is very beautiful and impressive playing.

Highly recommended.

So, as a correction....

Not all about the hair.


----------



## eljr

Allegri - Miserere

The Choir Of Trinity College, Cambridge, Philip Rushforth (organ), Richard Marlow (chorus master), Fiona Wilson (soprano), Silas Standage (organ), Andrea Cockerton (soprano)

Release Date: 8th Nov 1993
Catalogue No: G0100017182746
Label: Conifer
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 15-16 & 17


----------



## Guest002

Luigi Dallapiccola's *Cinque frammenti di Saffo *
Hans Zender, Ensemble Intercontemporain, New London Chamber Choir, Julie Moffat (soprano)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Anton Bruckner , 8th Symphony Pierre Boulez and Wiener Filharmoniker


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> My goto for the Brahms violin sonatas


I am very much not an expert on Brahms chamber music, but I do like the Mullova/Anderszewsky recording. I've been thinking that this Suk/Katchen might be a good alternative. Mullova is a very good player and I also have a disc with her doing Debussy/Prokoviev and Janacek that I very much like and return to. That said, her Bach in an approximation of HIP (whatever) is unpleasant, to me the point to the HIP part except that Carmignola isn't.


----------



## 13hm13

Giovanni Sgambati, Martina Filjak, Orchestra Sinfonica Di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Francesco Attardi - Sinfonia N. 2 - Concerto Per Pianoforte E Orchestra Op. 15


----------



## Guest002

Dmitri Shostakovich's *Symphony No. 5 *
Neeme Jarvi, Scottish National Orchestra

God, I love Shostakovich!


----------



## Andante Largo

Nowowiejski: Complete Organ Symphonies 
played by Rudolf Innig
Disc 1
Symphony for organ No. 1 in A minor, Op. 45/1
Symphony for organ No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45/2
Symphony for organ No. 3 in A minor ("Lourdes"), Op 45/3


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening
Oswald von Wolkenstein - Songs of Myself. Andreas Scholl. 
Love Is Strange - Works for lute consort. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box, disk 19.


----------



## HerbertNorman

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 151067
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich's *Symphony No. 5 *
> Neeme Jarvi, Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> God, I love Shostakovich!


Same here...you can't do wrong with him imo


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Antonio Pedrotti


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich's *Symphony No. 5 *
> Neeme Jarvi, Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> God, I love Shostakovich!


I don't know if you've seen this, but Michael Tilson Thomas has a very interesting video on this symphony.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lou Harrison* : _For Strings_
The New Professionals


----------



## Joachim Raff

Respighi: Church Windows (Vetrate di Chiesa)

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1954-11-20
Recording Venue: Northrop Auditorium, Minneapolis


----------



## eljr

Parallels: Shellac Reworks By Christian Löffler

Christian Löffler

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 4839661
Label: DG


----------



## ELbowe

*Beautiful recording, performers unknown to me....Bach: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052, 1053, 1055, & 1058
Francesco Corti, il pomo d'oro.
2020 Pentatone (Online)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_Kinderszenen_ [_Scenes from Childhood_] - thirteen pieces for piano op.15 (1838):
_Kreisleriana_ - eight pieces for piano op.16 (1838):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor [_Grand Sonate_] op.22 (1833-38):










_Frauenliebe und Leben_ [_A Woman's Love and Life_] - cycle of eight songs op.42 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1842):
_Volksliedchen_ [_Folk Ditty_] - song for voice and piano from _(5) Lieder und Gesänge_ op.51 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1842):










Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46):










Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):
Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.110 (1851):


----------



## eljr

Gothos said:


> Another fine entry in the Virtuoso series


an absolutely wonderful series


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know if you've seen this, but Michael Tilson Thomas has a very interesting video on this symphony.


I haven't seen it, but I've now downloaded it and will watch it with great pleasure shortly after my current listening cycle ends. Many thanks for the tip!


----------



## Guest002

George Frideric Handel's _Messiah _
John Butt, Dunedin Consort

A bit of a big call by the randomiser, especially this late in the day, but I'm always pleased to hear my old choir director doing his stuff! (The name-drop for the day, I fear )


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Maria von Weber*: _Der Freischütz_
Bernd Weikl, Siegfried Vogel, Gundula Janowitz, Edith Mathis, Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Franz Crass, Günther Leib Renate Hoff, Brigitte Pfretzschner, Renate Krahmer, Ingeborg Springer
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES
> Chefs-d'œuvre des règnes de Louis XIII et Louis XIV
> Jean-Baptiste Lully - Marin Marais - Mr. de Sainte-Colombe - others
> Le Concert des Nations
> Jordi Savall - director


hard to find this one


----------



## Guest002

eljr said:


> hard to find this one


*[url]https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7936721--the-musical-fountains-of-versailles*[/URL]

Oddly, though, that will indeed be the first time I've ever seen Presto offer to sell a download _without_ an equivalent physical CD. A sign of the times, perhaps.


----------



## 6Strings

Both the sound and playing on this DSD download are amazing.










Fun fact: His guitar was made by Paco Santiago Montero, and his uncle, Antonio Marin Montero, made mine!


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*


----------



## starthrower

I found a sealed copy of the original 1987 CD edition and it sounds better than I expected. A pretty smooth recording at a moderate volume level.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Poulenc - Gloria, Stabat Mater*
Georges Prêtre, French National Radio Orchestra and Chorus, Barbara Hendricks (soprano)

Wonderful choral music, by turns haunting and spirited, from a wonderful composer.


----------



## eljr

Maestros Del Siglo De Oro

Masters From The Golden Century

Jordi Savall

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XX

Release Date: 27th Jul 2009
Catalogue No: AVSA9867
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Heritage
Length: 3 hours 15 minutes
Featured
Building a Library
May 2011
Featured

CD I


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151076


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, op. 38
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, op. 99

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

1983, reissued 2014


----------



## adriesba

Knorf said:


> *Carl Maria von Weber*: _Der Freischütz_
> Bernd Weikl, Siegfried Vogel, Gundula Janowitz, Edith Mathis, Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Franz Crass, Günther Leib Renate Hoff, Brigitte Pfretzschner, Renate Krahmer, Ingeborg Springer
> Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber


Have you compared this with the latest CD remaster?


----------



## adriesba

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> [...]
> Oddly, though, that will indeed be the first time I've ever seen Presto offer to sell a download _without_ an equivalent physical CD. A sign of the times, perhaps.


I've seen that with many, many of Presto's offerings. It seems like half of their catalogue is like that, so I'm surprised you didn't notice one before. There are also some cases of the original CD being out of print where they sell a "Presto CD" which is apparently a CD-R copy of the original. Sort of weird, but apparently they get permission to do that.


----------



## perempe

Verdi - Aida (Opéra Bastille)

Jonas Kaufmann, Sondra Radvanovsky, Ludovic Tézier


----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach harpsichord concertos. 
Disk 4


----------



## Coach G

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 151076
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, op. 38
> Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, op. 99
> 
> Rudolph Serkin, piano
> Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
> 
> 1983, reissued 2014


I have an original pressing of the LP. It's a very fine recording where Rostropovich's very sad and soulful Russian approach comes to the fore. Rudolf Serkin was 79 years old or so when he made that recording and he is also in top form. Serkin is one of my favorite pianists; always solid and reliable, and a great Brahms player.


----------



## Conrad2

Taneyev: Concert Suite Op 28 / Rimsky-Korsakov: Concert Fantasia on Russian Themes, Op. 33
Annelle K. Gregory 
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2019


----------



## Guest002

adriesba said:


> I've seen that with many, many of Presto's offerings. It seems like half of their catalogue is like that, so I'm surprised you didn't notice one before. There are also some cases of the original CD being out of print where they sell a "Presto CD" which is apparently a CD-R copy of the original. Sort of weird, but apparently they get permission to do that.


I was aware of their ability to do their own CD-R type thing, but no, I've never seen 'this is only available digitally' before.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

Michelangeli with the Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, recorded in 1942. This is an uber-Romantic interpretation; all the phrases are drawn out for maximum expression, if you like that kind of thing, or for maximum milking, if you don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## Knorf

adriesba said:


> Have you compared this with the latest CD remaster?


[Referring to the Blu-Ray Disc "pure audio" edition of the complete DG recording of Carlos Kleiber]

I have not done this with _Der Freischütz_ specifically, but I did with a number of the symphonies, and there's little doubt in my mind that the Blu-ray Disc edition is the best these recordings have ever sounded compared to any previous format.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151080


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

1987, 1995, 1997, 2003; compilation 2003


----------



## Chilham

Nearing the end of my month of Bach a little early.










Bach JS: St. Matthew Passion

Philippe Herreweghe

Cantate Domino Schola Cantorum, Collegium Vocale Gent, Collegium Vocale Orchestra, Sibylla Rubens, Andreas Scholl, Ian Bostridge, Werner Güra, Franz-Josef Selig, Dietrich Henschel


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening - CD 3 of 3 - Leonidas Kavakos (violin) and Enrico Pace (piano) performing Beethoven's violin sonatas #6, #7 & #10:


----------



## Conrad2

Mozart Journey

Mozart Concertos No. 18 In B-Flat Major, K. 456 And No. 20 In D Minor, K. 466
Richard Goode
Label: Nonesuch
Release Year: 1996








Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 19
Maurizio Pollini, Wiener Philharmoniker, and Karl Böhm
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1984








Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20, K. 466; Piano Sonatas, K. 281 & 332
Seong-Jin Cho, Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, and Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 2018








Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21
Friedrich Gulda, Wiener Philharmoniker, and Claudio Abbado
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1987








More works I'm listening in my journey is found on my next post in this theard ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a high-energy recording, on the fast side but not sounding rushed.


----------



## Conrad2

Conrad2 said:


> More works I'm listening in my journey is found on my next post in this theard ...


... Continuing

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major, K. 622 & Clarinet Quintet in A Major, K. 581
David Shifrin
Label: Delos
Release Year: 1987








Mozart: The String Quintets
Grumiaux Trio, Arpad Gerecz, and Max Lesueur
Label: Decca
Release Year: 2002








Mozart: Requiem
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Release Year: 1984








Mozart: Symphonies Nos 35, 40 & 41
George Szell
Label: Sony
Release Year: 2002


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
_Shaker Chants and Spirituals_
*Shakers of Sabbathday Lake
Schola Cantorum
The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Guest002

Congratulations, NASA. Let us Persevere with Mars in the interim.


----------



## SanAntone

*Tavener* : _Wake Up ... and Die _
Yo-Yo Ma; Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## realdealblues

*Maurice Ravel*
_Daphnis Et Chloe, Suite No. 2
La Valse
Ma Mere L'Oye_
[Rec. 1970]







_Conductor:_ Zubin Mehta
_Orchestra:_ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Master Chorale

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458 "Hunt"_
[Rec. 1978]







_Ensemble:_ Alban Berg Quartett

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB 101_
[Rec. 1987]







_Conductor:_ Riccardo Chailly
_Orchestra:_ Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
_Winterreise, D. 911_
[Rec. 1985]







_Vocalist:_ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
_Piano:_ Alfred Brendel


----------



## starthrower

Sinfonia antartica, Symphony No.8


----------



## 6Strings

Lots of interesting music here, including his own. He plays very well, but I do prefer John Ogdon's recording of Busoni's "Fantasia Contrapuntistica"--it's more massive and demonic.


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "The Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## pmsummer

MNEMOSYNE
_Repertoire spanning twenty-two centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of_* Athenaeus*_ to the "Estonian Lullaby" of_ *Veljo Tormis*, _via folk song fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by_ *Tallis, Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek*, _a Russian psalm, a Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and more._
The Hilliard Ensemble
- David James - countertenor
- Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
- John Potter - tenor
- Gordon Jones - baritone
Jan Garbarek - tenor, soprano saxophones
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## vincula

A little love for this wonderful self-taught violinist. I keep digging into classical British musical repertoire. God blessed my Winter break off teaching, so I could finally learn.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joe B

Michael Kibblewhite leading The Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, Harlow Chorus, and The London Philharmonic in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Morning Heroes":


----------



## SanAntone

*Francis Poulenc* : _Sacred & Secular Choral Music_
Eric Ericson, Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

As a Franckophile, I find his declining rep as regrettable as it is interesting. In 1941, the author of the _Victor Book of the Symphony_ could say he was "in many respects the 'greatest' of French composers." Approximately no one says that sixty years later...


----------



## eljr

Maestros Del Siglo De Oro

Masters From The Golden Century

Jordi Savall

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XX

Release Date: 27th Jul 2009
Catalogue No: AVSA9867
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Heritage
Length: 3 hours 15 minutes
Featured
Building a Library
May 2011
Featured

CD II


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets*

This is recorded two to a part with two female sopranos. It reminds me of the Hilliard's recording of the Byrd masses; small-scale, with a greater sense of intimacy. I have no complaint with the singing; they are all spot on.

The problem I personally have with his is, in its smaller forces, individuals tend to be more expressive, and there is an emphasis on beauty of line, so this is pretty, but some motets require liveliness over beauty, like Der Geist Hilft, with its polychoral singing. But that may not be a problem for others.

I think this would make a nice second recording for someone who already has a full-choir recording.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Joe B said:


> Michael Kibblewhite leading The Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, Harlow Chorus, and The London Philharmonic in Sir Arthur Bliss's "Morning Heroes":
> 
> View attachment 151101


*"God caught them even before they fell ......."*

Your post prompted me to listen to this on Qobuz. I had passed it over a number of years ago because I did not like Brian Blessed's performance as orator and the Charles Groves' direction of his orchestra was in my opinion superior to Kibblewhite's, of his.

I really am at a loss as to what on Earth I was thinking! Blessed is imperious and the LPO and amateur (semi pro?) choruses are incandescent! I think I may need to acquire a third* recording of this Bliss masterpiece!

*Last year I acquired the highly acclaimed BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Samuel West (orator) recording on Chandos as my addition to the Groves. After being ecstatic about it, I now find it dull!!!

*EDIT: *I've just read the MusicWeb International review by Terry Barfoot. He says that Brian Blessed 'goes over the top'. I think that's what I felt at the time. On relistening some years later, I no longer think he does. Actually, on further, further listening, that's not true, he does! But so what? No-one complains when he goes over the top in Shakespeare.


----------



## Alfacharger

This is pretty much everything Jerry Goldsmith composed for the concert hall. Music for Orchestra and Christus Apollo are serial works while Fireworks is a pops overture. I like playing Music for Orchestra with Fireworks together as a kind of weird symphony.



















Try it out!


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphonies*
Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

This was recommended in an ArkivMusic email, and the whole set is very good quality. The crowning achievements among them for me are the 2nd, 9th, and the first movement of the 8th/Unfinished.

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1*
Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra

Thanks to D Smith for mentioning this one to me as part of the complete symphonies and overtures set. These performers do justice to an amazing piece of work, and I would happily listen to this anytime.


----------



## Rmathuln

adriesba said:


> Have you compared this with the latest CD remaster?


This is the latest.

The one issued last year with a BluRay audio is the exact same master as the one on the CDs and Blu Ray audio disc in this box.

Last year's release, and the similar Karajan Die Walküre, were mistakenly advertised by some retailers as being freshly remastered, when in reality they were just unbundled from their prior incarnstion.


----------



## Rmathuln

Knorf said:


> [Referring to the Blu-Ray Disc "pure audio" edition of the complete DG recording of Carlos Kleiber]
> 
> I have not done this with _Der Freischütz_ specifically, but I did with a number of the symphonies, and there's little doubt in my mind that the Blu-ray Disc edition is the best these recordings have ever sounded compared to any previous format.


Ssdly DG did not freshly remaster any of the contents of this box when they issued. 
Yes, the sound of the high resolution BRA disc is better than ever, but some of them could be far better.


----------



## 13hm13

*Bruckner: Symphony No 7; Carlo Maria Giulini; VPO*

Bruckner: Symphony No 7; Carlo Maria Giulini; VPO








]


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Holst: Planets. Karajan, Vienna. I watched the Perseverance landing live (from JPL) and it was on the edge of your seat exciting. So I had to celebrate with Holst. This recording has the best 'Mars' i've heard.










Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2. Solo Violin Sonata. Gil Shaham, Previn, LSO.










Haydn: Symphonies 70, 73, 86, 93, 96, 97. Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Orchestra.










Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Karajan Berlin. This performance is frowned upon in some circles but it was my introduction to this work (on vinyl) and remains a favourite.










Verdi: Requiem. Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossuta, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Wiener Singveren, Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan. This is my favourite group of soloists in Verdi's requiem.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Eine Alpensinfonie_, Op. 64
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Unbelievably gorgeous performance, and I think I like this piece rather better than I once did.


----------



## pmsummer

ALCIONE
_Suites des airs à joüer 1706_
*Marin Marais*
Les Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Richard Strauss*: _Eine Alpensinfonie_, Op. 64
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Unbelievably gorgeous performance, and I think I like this piece rather better than I once did.


Exactly what I was thinking a few days ago when I listened to this recording. Karajan makes the case for this work and delivers an outstanding performance. A work I never overly cared for snapped into focus and I think it must rank as a highly regarded favourite.


----------



## 6Strings

A fine sounding LP and white hot playing.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C Minor, Op. 66 Mstislav Rostropovich Evgeny Svetlanov USSR State Symphony Orchestra*

From:


----------



## Joe B

Markus Stenz leading The Netherlands Radio Choir and Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir James MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Dimace

More *Schubert* for me lately and one more EXCELLENT recording from the GIANT *Krystian.* (D 959 & D 960. 2XLPs or 1 CD (cheaper) from DG, 2017) Super sound equally what you will buy. For collectors is better the 180 gr.


----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know if you've seen this, but Michael Tilson Thomas has a very interesting video on this symphony.


Thanks a lot for the heads up regarding the documentary and filmed concert (from the BBC Proms). Excellent overview of the atmosphere, turmoil, political drama, musical drama and music surrounding Shostakovich and his 5th symphony.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151111


*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*

Les saisons, op. 37b
Six morceaux, op. 19

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2014


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE VIOLE DU SECOND LIVRE, 1701
*Marin Marais*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Anne Gallet - cembalo
Hopkinson Smith - théorbe
_
Astrée_


----------



## Bkeske

Was gifted quite a few CD's that arrived today. An audiophile friend who ripped them to his server, and mailed me the CD's. Very nice.

First up is a couple on the Glossa Label, which caught my eye immediately.

Handel - Le Cantate Per Il Cardinal Ottoboni. Glossa 2007.

Very nice

View attachment 151112


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

In The Tatras

" A nationalist tone poem, atmospheric, that definitely paints a landscape. What's more important is Sejna extracts the bones like no other has. Recordings are rare, but none have surpassed with the same feeling and emotion". Words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Bkeske

Frederic Chiu - Mendelssohn Piano Sonatas. Harmonia Mundi France 1993. German release.

View attachment 151114


----------



## Gothos

Good early morning music.


----------



## Rogerx

Campra: Messe de Requiem

The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## 13hm13

Parry - The Symphonies - Disc 2 - CHAN 8961

Symph. 2 ....


----------



## 13hm13

BRUCKNER Symphony No. 5; Rec: 19/8/51
... on ...

Wilhelm Furtwängler/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.
Salzburg Festival 1949 -1954.

ORFEO C 409 048 L [8 CDs]


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Furtwängler, Orchestre Philarmonique de Berlin - Archives de Guerre 1942-1945
Label: Tahra - Furt 1004-5-6-7
4 - CD, Compilation
Country:France
Released: 1994


----------



## jim prideaux

Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch.

Bruckner-Symphony no.9.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jessye Norman (contralto), Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Exactly what I was thinking a few days ago when I listened to this recording. Karajan makes the case for this work and delivers an outstanding performance. A work I never overly cared for snapped into focus and I think it must rank as a highly regarded favourite.


[Referring to Richard Strauss _Eine Alpensinfonie_.]

The funny thing is, I owned this recording on cassette in the late 1980s, but didn't again until I bought the big Blu-ray Disc edition...(In between I've owned a couple others.) Somehow I convinced myself in the interim that I didn't like the piece so much...


----------



## Gothos

Enjoying this at present.


----------



## 6Strings

Another wonderful sounding DSD file, and his playing is masterful. I think these DSD files are going to become addictive!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitativeStaatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresdens),


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Mass in B Minor

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent, Damien Guillon, Dorothee Mields, Hana Blazikovà, Peter Kooij, Thomas Hobbs


----------



## vincula

Walton viola concerto now. Primrose & Walton conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.

Intense playing and good audio restoration carried out by Mark Obert-Thorn. He really deserves some credit too. He may be blind and has lots of insight.

A really nice album.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fantasie_ in C for piano op.17 (1836-38):
_Arabeske_ in C for piano op.18 (1839):
_Humoreske_ in B-flat for piano op.20 (1839):
_Vier Nachtstücke_ [_Four Night Pieces_] for piano op.23 (1839):










_Dichterliebe_ [_A Poet's Love_] - cycle of sixteen songs op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine (1840):
_Belsazar_ - song for voice and piano op.53 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Abends am Strand_ [_Evening at the Beach_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.45 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Es leuchtet meine Liebe_ [_My Love Shines Forth_] - song for voice and piano from _Fünf Lieder und Gesänge_ op.127 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (bet. 1850-51):
_Lehn deine Wang' an meine Wang'_ [_Lay Your Cheek on My Cheek_] - song for voice and piano from _Vier Gesänge_ op.142 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1852):










_Adagio und Allegro_ for cello and piano op.70 (1849):
_(3) Fantasiestücke_ [_Three Fantasy Pieces_] for cello and piano op.73 (1849):
_Fünf Stücke im Volkston_ [_Five Pieces in Folk Style_] for cello and piano op.102 (1849):
Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):


----------



## Malx

In a nostalgic mood this morning which prompted me to look out a couple of the earliest Sibelius discs I bought in the late eighties.

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Cho-Liang Lin, Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*

*Sibelius, Lemminkäinen Legends & The Bard - Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

When I first bought the Gibson disc it was never far from my player but as the collection grew it slipped back into the ever growing pack - I have really enjoyed revisiting it again.



















*ETA* - Chandos are selling this disc (different cover) as a deleted title at £2.00 I appreciate Chandos shipping charges aren't cheap if you are not based in the UK but if you are UK based for the cost of a coffee.........

https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds/genre/5
Plain blue cover on the right, top row.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)



> Gramophone Magazine Awards Issue 2016
> 
> An ideal realisation of these exquisite dances, the likes of which I never dreamt of hearing…Liszt said it: 'A wind plays in the leaves, life unfolds and develops beneath them, but the tree remains the same - that is the Chopin rubato.' Kolesnikov does it…these performances are the most beautiful and strikingly original I've heard.





> MusicWeb International October 2016
> 
> This must be one of the most appealing Chopin discs I've ever come across.
> 
> Sunday Times 18th September 2016
> 
> His unfolding of the lovely G minor Op 24, No 1, with its gentle, sighing motifs , is pliantly phrased and delicately shaped, but there is no lack of temperament in his virtuoso dispatch of the big pieces that conclude each set.
> 
> Classical Ear 1st November 2016





> The 26-year-old's latest Hyperion release is arguably the best Chopin recording I have encountered in recent years…from start to finish Kolesnikov doesn't lose sight of the fact these are dances in miniature and his phrasing of each is entirely apposite. Chopin's inventiveness is made the inescapable feature of this recording


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> [Referring to Richard Strauss _Eine Alpensinfonie_.]
> 
> The funny thing is, I owned this recording on cassette in the late 1980s, but didn't again until I bought the big Blu-ray Disc edition...(In between I've owned a couple others.) Somehow I convinced myself in the interim that I didn't like the piece so much...


I had the CD from the early nineties and it never did much for me. Since following Matthew's Karajan Master survey, I hear many later Karajan recordings differently.


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Parry - The Symphonies - Disc 2 - CHAN 8961
> 
> Symph. 2 ....
> 
> View attachment 151116


Parry is quite a blindspot for me. I was glad when streaming came about, but I've dragged my heels ......


----------



## Guest002

Sergei Prokofiev's *Alexander Nevsky *
André Previn, Anna Reynolds, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Well, it's been a sheer delight, but my month of JS Bach comes to a premature end. More than 30-hours of music, most listened to twice and some three times or more. Everything I'd previously listened to, given a more critical and perhaps a little more learned ear, went up in my estimation. Only the second book of the W-TC slipped a little. The French Suites failed to reach the heights I'd hoped, but the Flute Sonatas, Orchestral Suites and Keyboard Concertos were a revelation that I will return to frequently.










Bach JS: Great Eighteen "Leipzig" Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668: Vor Deinen Thron Tret Ich Hiermit, BWV 668

Martin Lücker

Rather than press on to Early Classical straight away, I'm going to take the time to revisit some Renaissance and Baroque music that I perhaps rushed.


----------



## Malx

Its turned into a Sibelius morning.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Anthony Collins (1952).*

*Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Pierre Monteux (1959).*

*Sibelius, A selection of Lieder - Birgit Nilsson, Wiener Opernorchester, Bertil Bokstedt (1965).*

All from the box below.


----------



## flamencosketches

HerbertNorman said:


> I do like it a lot...it was the last piece I got to see live , before we got locked down again... The Karajan recording is one of the very best imho. Could I be as curious to ask , what's coming next in the Beethoven marathon you've got planned?


Well, a few things this morning: the Kyrie from the Missa Solemnis (the Ormandy/Philadelphia recording, which was beautiful); the short cantata Meerestille und Glückliche Fahrt, op.112; & now, back to Karajan's cycle...:










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.1 in C major, op.21. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic

I really wasn't planning a marathon, but I've decided it's high time I listen through the cycle in chronological order over a week or so, one or two symphonies a day, something I don't think I've ever done. Obviously, I'm just getting started here with the 1st. People like to say this symphony is Haydnesque, and perhaps it is, but I don't hear anything but pure Beethoven, albeit in a more classical mode than some of his later symphonies. Perhaps this is a result of Karajan bringing out some of the elements that tie this work to his later symphonies. Anyway, I'm greatly enjoying this symphony, as I always do.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Andris Nelsons_


----------



## Chilham

Byrd: Infelix Ego

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent, Marnix de Cat, Dorothee Mields, Thomas Hobbs, Harry van der Kamp, Manuel Warwitz


----------



## Barbebleu

The Valkyrie - ENO, 4th February 1970, Norman Bailey, Alberto Remedios, Rita Hunter, Clifford Grant, Ann Howard. Conducted glacially by Goodall. It's ok but lacks drive and Bailey sounds a bit grainy. Alberto has a lovely sound but I think he lacks heft. Rita is brilliantly accurate and her top notes gleam but like Remedios I find she too lacks heft. Good enough but if you have the commercial release of the Goodall Valkyrie I wouldn't rush to buy this. If I can generate the enthusiasm I'll let you know what the Siegfried is like when I get to it. :tiphat:

https://operadepot.com/collections/...ter-bailey-june-remedios-grant-howard-goodall


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> In a nostalgic mood this morning which prompted me to look out a couple of the earliest Sibelius discs I bought in the late eighties.
> 
> *Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Cho-Liang Lin, Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*
> 
> .................


A great performance and a great recording of a great violin concerto. Cho-Liang Lin and the Philharmonia with Esa-Pekka Salonen play magnificently.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

English Suites

After the lovely French Suites played by Leonhard now the English by van Asperen


----------



## Guest002

Ludwig van Beethoven's *Piano Sonata No. 10 *
Gerard Willems

Always good to be able to listen to some Australian music now and again!


----------



## Rogerx

Glière & Glazunov: Concertos

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano), Osian Ellis (harp), Josef Sivo (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein


----------



## Guest002

Rodion Shchedrin's *Piano Concerto No. 5 *
Valery Gergiev, The Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Denis Matsuev (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Well, a few things this morning: the Kyrie from the Missa Solemnis (the Ormandy/Philadelphia recording, which was beautiful); the short cantata Meerestille und Glückliche Fahrt, op.112; & now, back to Karajan's cycle...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No.1 in C major, op.21. Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> I really wasn't planning a marathon, but I've decided it's high time I listen through the cycle in chronological order over a week or so, one or two symphonies a day, something I don't think I've ever done. Obviously, I'm just getting started here with the 1st. People like to say this symphony is Haydnesque, and perhaps it is, but I don't hear anything but pure Beethoven, albeit in a more classical mode than some of his later symphonies. Perhaps this is a result of Karajan bringing out some of the elements that tie this work to his later symphonies. Anyway, I'm greatly enjoying this symphony, as I always do.


Now Symphony No.2 in D major, op.36 from the same set. I've always felt the 2nd was less memorable and not as good as the 1st, and still I'm tempted to agree. Probably my least favorite Beethoven symphony, but still well worth a listen, and I'm not giving up on it just yet. I may come to love it in time.


----------



## adriesba

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 151129
> 
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev's *Alexander Nevsky *
> André Previn, Anna Reynolds, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra


I'm not familiar with this specific recording. How is it?


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Guest002

adriesba said:


> I'm not familiar with this specific recording. How is it?


Glorious. I really enjoyed it. The chorus sounds a little English in places, but I can forgive them that, I think. It is a glorious sound overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart Krommer: Symphony Op. 102 Symphony Op. 40/

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Guest002

Johann Sebastian Bach's *BWV 120a - Herr Gott, Beherrscher aller Dinge *
Masaaku Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan

The closest thing to Bach perfection I know! Wonderful performance of a masterful cantata. I defy anyone not to want to dance their way through the opening chorus!


----------



## eljr

The Romantic Viola II

Daniel Weissmann (viola), Peter Petrov (piano)

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: FUG765
Label: Fuga Libera
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: String Quintet no. 3 In G Minor, K 516
Grumiaux Trio • Arpad Gérez • Max Lesueur


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> ALCIONE
> _Suites des airs à joüer 1706_
> *Marin Marais*
> Les Concerts des Nations
> Jordi Savall - director
> _
> Astrée_


I see you listening to a lot of Jodi Savall recently. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Markus Stenz leading The Netherlands Radio Choir and Philharmonic Orchestra in Sir James MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


I think it wise I pull this disc from the cabinet.


----------



## Guest002

Arvo Pärt's *Symphony No. 3 *
Tōnu Kaljuste, NFM Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra

An exceptionally fine work I've forgotten about somewhere along the line!


----------



## eljr

Late last night I finished up this 3 CD set.










Maestros Del Siglo De Oro

Masters From The Golden Century

Jordi Savall

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XX

Release Date: 27th Jul 2009
Catalogue No: AVSA9867
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Heritage
Length: 3 hours 15 minutes
Featured
Building a Library
May 2011
Featured

CD III


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Worcester Overture [aka Symphony #8] (Pinnock/Archiv)
Henry VIII - Bassedances (For His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Purcell - Sonatas 5 & 6 in Ten Parts (Retrospect Trio/Linn)
Blow- Ode: Dread Sir, the Prince of Light (Cohen/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Works Vol. 2

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Carnaval, Op. 9
Humoreske, Op. 20
Novelette, Op. 21 No. 1 in F major
Novelette, Op. 21 No. 2 in D major
Novelletten (8), Op. 21


----------



## Joe B

My school is having its first remote school day today due to snow (we've used up 5 days which we have to make up for in June, but now we're doing any further snow days as remote learning). I have no obligations for a bit, so I'm squeezing in this:

Roger Norrington leading the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## vincula

And the quest goes on... Another take on Delius violin concerto and piano concerto scheduled after that. Nice version, even though from what I've heard so far, I prefer Albert Sammons/LPO/Malcolm Sargent.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Taneyev: Suite de Concert, Op.28 & Rimsky-Korsakov: Fantasia on Two Russian Themes, Op.33

Annelle K. Gregory (violin)

Kviv Virtuosi Symphony Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky

Release Date: 9th Aug 2019
Catalogue No: 8579052
Label: Naxos
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Guest002

Joseph Haydn's *Piano Trio No. 14 *
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151139


*Frédéric Chopin*

Works for Piano and Orchestra

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major / E flat major, op. 22
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.

Jan Lisiecki, piano
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański

2017


----------



## Guest002

Alban Berg's _*Fünf Orchesterlieder*_
Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra, Margaret Price


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

This is a Dutch edition not 20 but only 5 CD (10 different recordings) and a DVD Coco Chanel and Stravinsky.
Eduard van Beinum Concertgebouw Orchestra
recorded 1946 Kenneth Wilkinson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part six for late afternoon and early evening.

_Drei Romanzen_ [_Three Romances_] for piano op.28 (1839):
_Waldszenen_ [_Forest Scenes_] - nine pieces for piano op.82 (1848-49):
_Novellete_ from _Bunte Blätter_ [_Coloured Leaves_] - fourteen pieces for piano op.99 (1836-49):










_Requiem für Mignon_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass mixed choir and orchestra op.98b [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1851):










Symphony no.3 [_Rhenish_] in E-flat op.97 (1850):
Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.120 (1841 - rev. 1851):










_Melancholie_ - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Geständnis_ [_Confession_] - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Der Kontrabandiste_ [_The Black Marketeer_] - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Aufträge_ [_Messages_] - song for voice and piano from _(5) Lieder und Gesänge_ op.77 [Text: Christian L'Egru] (1850):
_Vier Husarenlieder_ [_Four Hussar Songs_] op.117 [Texts: Nikolaus Lenau] (1851):
_Mein Wagen rollet langsam_ [_My Carriage Lumbers Slowly_] - song for voice and piano from _Vier Gesänge_ op.142 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1852):


----------



## Manxfeeder

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 151135
> 
> 
> Arvo Pärt's *Symphony No. 3 *
> Tōnu Kaljuste, NFM Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> An exceptionally fine work I've forgotten about somewhere along the line!


I've forgotten also. I'm listening to Neeme Jarvi's recording.


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3*

London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










I'm not familiar with Prokofiev's opera _The Fiery Angel_, music from which was used to make this symphony, but from what I've heard of the plot, this music is quite fitting - very dramatic!


----------



## Rogerx

Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

MacMillan: St. Luke Passion

Peter Dicke (organ)

Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic, Netherlands Radio Choir & National Youth Choir, Markus Stenz

Release Date: 6th Apr 2015
Catalogue No: CC72671
Label: Challenge Classics
Series: MacMillan Series
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th April 2015


----------



## Guest002

Franz Schubert's *Impromptus D935 * 
András Schiff

Undemanding background music (OK, I'm a heretic and you can burn me now, but I've never really got on with Schubert. Still trying to get to grips with him, so background is a start!)


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 3* (Unfinished)
_ Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ansermet_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, La Creation du monde, Le Boef sur le toit*

Back when I was into jazz, I didn't like these pieces because I thought they sounded like a bad imitation of jazz. Nowadays, whether it's jazz or Latin-American or Stravinsky shoved into a Brazilian blender, it doesn't matter; I just think they're fun.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

After an very exciting "Le Sacre"another great piece of Stravinsky.

Orphée Ballet


----------



## Joe B

Martyn Brabbins leading Olivier Charlier (violin) and the BBC Philharmonic in Cyril Scott's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra":


----------



## 6Strings

This sounds insanely difficult to play! The piano tone could use a little more body, but it's clearly captured.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Listening to this again after a bit of a hiatus, I think I disagree with myself. This is a very fine Mahler 7, one of the best truly, but in fact I like Abbado's with Berlin even better.


----------



## Guest002

Gaetano Veneziano's _*Passio [La Passione secondo Giovanni] *_
Antionio Florio, Cappella Neapolitana, Ghislieri Choir


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Mélodies

CD1


----------



## Guest002

Jacques Ibert's *Concertino da camera *
Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, John Harle (Saxophone)


----------



## mparta

I like this discussion as it brings things to my attention that I don't know or haven't thought about recently.

Below, one of my favorite chamber music discs. I think the works fit nicely in sequence and I like the playing.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

6Strings said:


> This sounds insanely difficult to play! The piano tone could use a little more body, but it's clearly captured.


There is a version of _Le Sacre _by the jazz trio Bad Plus you might be interested in... I like it, though it received mixed reviews.


----------



## mparta

adriesba said:


> *Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with Prokofiev's opera _The Fiery Angel_, music from which was used to make this symphony, but from what I've heard of the plot, this music is quite fitting - very dramatic!


In reading Prokofiev's letters, it's remarkable how important The Fiery Angel was to him and how its composition really consumed him for a rather long period. Especially for a work that is next to forgotten. I have the Gergiev DVD but I maybe I have and have listened to a Philadelphia/Muti recording of the symphony, obviously not something that held my attention.


----------



## Bourdon

*Béla Bartók*
Violin Concerto No.2
Concerto for Orchestra

Henryk Szeryng
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Dimace

I believe that every Mozart's enthusiast wants to have this (very heavy) object to his / her collection. Some of the recordings are included in this 22 X LPBS are considered as reference. The Idomeneo for example. The Entführung is also as good as it gets etc. 
Böhm is maybe the best conductor when it comes to Austrian's Operas and these 7 operas shows us why. If you have the place, take it. If you don't ALL the operas are available also as CDs (or almost, I'm not sure this moment) Recommended.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

This afternoon's listening :









The Second is my hands-down favorite and it will likely get a twin-spin as its variations are both engaging and ingenious.


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
> 
> Listening to this again after a bit of a hiatus, I think I disagree with myself. This is a very fine Mahler 7, one of the best truly, but in fact I like Abbado's with Berlin even better.


VERY GOOD 7th, which I, unfortunately, don't like... (as a symphony, I mean) :lol:


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart* : _Quintets_ 
Nobuko Imai, Stephen Hough, Martin Fröst, Orlando Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Horn Concerto No. 1
*


----------



## Guest002

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Horn Concerto No. 1
> *


A great horn concerto, I think. Wasn't his father chief first horn of some orchestra or other. I could look it up...
Also an excellent boxed set on the whole.

ETA: I just did: the principal horn player at the Court Opera in Munich, apparently.


----------



## Conrad2

Bruckner Symphonies Cycle Part 1

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1
Sir Georg Solti and Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
Label: Decca
Release Year: 1996








Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor, WAB 102 (1872 Version)
Georg Tintner and National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 1998








Bruckner: Symphony No. 3, Wab 103
Georg Tintner and Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2000








Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
Berlin Philharmonic and Herbert von Karajan
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1993 








TBC


----------



## Knorf

Dimace said:


> VERY GOOD 7th, which I, unfortunately, don't like... (as a symphony, I mean) :lol:


I've actually always liked it as a symphony quite a lot. When I learned subsequent to my initial acquaintance that it was considered a "problematic" symphony, my response was, and still is,


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151166


*Ernest Bloch*
Schelomo
From Jewish Life
Voice in the Wildnerness

*Max Bruch*
Kol Nidrei

Natalie Clein, cello
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov, conductor

2012


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets Op.9 Nos. 4, 1, 3










Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 93, 94, 05


----------



## Merl

A fine recording from the cd racks.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 3* "Rhenish"
_Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati_


----------



## Merl

haziz said:


> *Schumann: Symphony No. 3* "Rhenish"
> _Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati_


Excellent cycle. :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

*SCHUMANN* : _String Quartets _
Vertavo String Quartet


----------



## Guest002

Erland von Koch's *Symphony No. 2 * 
B Tommy Andersson, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I've actually always liked it as a symphony quite a lot. When I learned subsequent to my initial acquaintance that it was considered a "problematic" symphony, my response was, and still is,


That Abbado Mahler 7 with the Chicago was the first M7 CD I ever bought. I think it works perfectly as a symphony, although as a piano trio, it's crap.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2* "Antar"
_Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ansermet_

Surprisingly good stereo(!) sound from 1954. In addition beautiful playing from the Swiss Orchestra with Ansermet.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> That Abbado Mahler 7 with the Chicago was the first M7 CD I ever bought. I think it works perfectly as a symphony, although as a piano trio, it's crap.


:lol:

In other news, sticking with Abbado today, and in repertoire a few others have listened to lately that made me want to join in. Prokofiev party!

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 3, Op. 44
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

One of my favorite Prokofiev symphony recordings of all time.


----------



## Malx

*Schmidt, Symphony No 3 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi*
First listen to this Symphony on Qobuz - a decent quality recording but the work itself didn't do a lot for me - one to try again another day.

On to a disc of a different vintage also in great sound for its age - another of my very early purchases.

*Walton, Symphony No 2 & Partita for Orchestra - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> I've actually always liked it as a symphony quite a lot. When I learned subsequent to my initial acquaintance that it was considered a "problematic" symphony, my response was, and still is,


Not to be misunderstood, I don't also like the Meistersinger, which is a great opera. It is only a mater of personal taste and hasn't to do with work's quality, which is high.


----------



## Guest002

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier's *Harpsichord Suite No. 4 *
Anne Savignat (Flut), Béatrice Martin (Harpsichord), Christine Plubeau (Viola da gamba)

I do like Boise's music: though he was an almost exact contemporary of Bach, you'd never guess.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Strauss* - Tod & Verklarung
*Mahler* - Kindertotenlieder

Reference to this disc on another thread caused me to take it from the shelf and reacquaint myself. Just finished the Strauss which has got to be one of the best performances out there. On the second Mahler song and one can only be sad that Celibidache didn't do more Mahler (and Strauss for that matter) Fassbaender is ravishing and poignant. This is a 10/10 disc, IMO.


----------



## SanAntone

*Alvin Curran* : _Inner Cities_
performed by Gabriella Smart









Morton Feldman must have been an inspiration for these works - but there is still Curran's voice coming through.


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1
Vladimir Krainev
RSO Frankfurt|Dmitri Kitaenko










Schumann: Symphonie No.1
Tonhalle Orchester Zurich|David Zinman


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Prokofiev party!


Woo hoo! I'm bring Martha. Who's bringing the chips?


----------



## Guest002

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's *DZ 07128 String Quartet No. 23 *
Leipzig String Quartet (Andreas Seidel (violin), Tilman Büning (violin), Ivo Bauer (viola), Matthias Moosdorf (cello)


----------



## Coach G

This morning and afternoon, vocal/choir music:

























The Berlioz _Requiem_ is my favorite of the genre and Robert Shaw with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus is a fine recording but I think that the more restrained recording by Colin Davis with the London Symphony and friends from Philips idoes more to bring out Berlioz' Romantic as well as Classical sensibility. Then again, I think most conductors tend to over-play Berlioz anyway which takes away from the Classical sense of balance as well as the French sophistication. Next up, I revisited the Robert Shaw's English translation of Brahms' _German Requiem_ for the second time this week. It's a powerful recording with the Utah Symphony Orchestra and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir singing in a glorious and optimistic fashion making the work more of an _American_ Requiem. We end back in Atlanta with Robert Shaw conducted Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_ which id not the easiest work to grasp at first hearing but upon the second or third hearing it really comes to life and Shaw gives this long and powerful work a sense of intimacy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part seven of seven for tonight (works for violin/piano, the songs and the overture), concluding sometime in the morning (violin concerto and the mass).

Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):
_Intermezzo_ for violin and piano WoO22 - second movement from the collaborative '_F-A-E Sonata_' (1853):










_Die Soldatenbraut_ [_The Soldier's Bride_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.64 [Text: Edward Mörike] (bet. 1841-47):
_Vom Schlaraffenland_ [_The Land of Cockaigne_] - song for voice and piano from _Liederalbum für die Jugend_ op.79 [Text: August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben] (1849):
_Des Sennen Abschied_ [_The Herdsman's Farewell_] - song for voice and piano from _Liederalbum für die Jugend_ op.79 [Text: Friedrich von Schiller] (1849):
_Schneeglöckchen_ [_Snowdrops_] - song for voice and piano from _Liederalbum für die Jugend_ op.79 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1849):
_Mein schöner Stern!_ [_My Lovely Star!_] - song for voice and piano from _Minnespiel_ [_Lovegame_] op.101 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1849):
_Abendlied_ [_Evening Song_] - song for voice and piano from _Sechs Gesänge_ op.107 [Text: Gottfried Kinkel] (bet. 1851-52):
_Die Meerfee_ - [_The Sea-Fairy_] song for voice and piano from _Fünf heitere Gesänge_ [_Five Lighthearted Songs_] op.125 [Text: Georg Karl Immanuel Buddeus] (1851):
_Dein Angesicht_ [_Your Face_] - song for voice and piano from _Fünf Lieder und Gesänge_ op.127 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (bet. 1850-51):










_Julius Caesar_ - overture for orchestra op.128 (1851):










Violin Concerto in D-minor WoO (1853):










Mass in C-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass mixed choir and orchestra op.147 (1852 - rev. 1853):


----------



## haziz

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Suite for Viola and Small Orchestra*
_Frederick Riddle - Bournemouth Sinfonietta - Norman Del Mar_


----------



## Guest002

Ludwig van Beethoven's *Piano Sonata No. 19 *
Friedrich Gulda (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Hector Berlioz*: Te Deum, Op. 22
Francisco Araiza
A very large number of singers
Martin Haselbröck, organ
European Community Youth Orchestra 
Claudio Abbado


----------



## 6Strings

These are wonderful performances, and the remastering for SACD breathes new life into already good sound.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle* Christa Ludwig & Walter Berry with the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Istvan Kertesz on Decca









One of my favourite 20th century operas. And maybe an opera which might appeal to those who generally don't like opera. It's a dialog between the two voices, with the sumptuous orchestra being a third major element in the argument. I often wish Bartok had produced more music in this style, but he was at a crossroads and his style rapidly moved on to the rather less upholstered and more driven style of his maturity.

Excellent performance on this classic disc.


----------



## Guest002

Knorf said:


> *Hector Berlioz*: Te Deum, Op. 22
> Francisco Araiza
> A very large number of singers
> Martin Haselbröck, organ
> European Community Youth Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado


My first introduction to Berlioz choral music on a grand scale and I was completely blown away. I believe it may have been the second CD I ever bought (after Verdi's Simone Boccanegra, which, since that was a double-CD set, means the Berlioz would technically have been my third. Whatever: It still delights me enormously).


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Cho-Liang Lin - Philharmonia Orchestra - Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Guest002

Herbert Howells' *Rhapsody No. 3 *
Christopher Robinson, Choir of St. John's College Cambridge, Iain Farrington (organ)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

What I like about this is its recording clarity; it's easy to hear all the parts. Bruckner at times layers rhythms, sometimes having three different rhythms going at the same time, and he also makes orchestration changes to offset repetititions, and this recording makes things like that very clear. I'm following this with the score, and it's nice to hear everything I'm seeing.


----------



## Rambler

*Arnold Bax: Spring Fire; Symphonic Scherzo; Northern Ballad No. 2* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos









A typically fine Chandos recording. The major piece here is Spring Fire, a symphony predating his first numbered symphony but typical Bax in it's sound world. A rather unlucky piece that was not performed in public in Bax's lifetime. It was due to be performed but got cancelled due to the outbreak of the First World War. There were a couple of abortive attempts to perform the piece, and in the 1960's the manuscript was destroyed in a fire. It was then assumed to be lost forever - but luckily another score of the piece was discovered years later.


----------



## cybernaut

Just discovered this composer. Loving this so far on first listen:









A review:
Several years ago this site mentioned a fascinating DVD about the remarkable Turkish pianist Fazil Say. Now we have this intriguing disk of two major works of his, the "Istanbul Symphony" and a concerto for ney and orchestra called "Hezarfen." Istanbul is a half-hour work, a winner in every way. It symbolizes in a most imaginative way the life and culture of the city and the circle of life therein. The seven sections have titles: Nostalgia, Religious Order, Blue Mosque, Merrily clad young ladies aboard the ferry to the Princes' Islands, About the travelers to Anatolia departing from the Haydar Pasha train station, Oriental Night, and Finale. It begins and ends softly with gentle sounds suggesting ocean waves, and includes many exotic and often powerful sounds many of which are heavy on percussion. All of this has been vividly captured by the engineering team in this live recording made December 25, 2010 in Istanbul's Lütfi Kidar International Convention and Exhibition Center. Also featured is a live recording of the ney concerto made March 6, 2012, the world premiere in Rosengarten Mannheim, Germany. This featured an instrument called the ney, a reed flute which originated in Iran and often is used in Middle Eastern music. It produces a distinctive sound, rather like a lonely loon, and can be highly expressive. Say's four movement concerto for the instrument (Istanbul 1632, Galata Tower, The Flight, Algerian Exile) is subtitled Hezarfen, the first name of the Ottoman aviation pioneer Hezarfen Ahmet Celebri who in 1632 "flew" more than three kilometers with wings of his own construction. He leapt from the top of Galata Tower and his flight took about nine minutes. The third movement of Say's concerto depicts his flight in a most imaginative way. Burcu Karadag is listed as ney soloist in both the symphony and concerto. Both orchestras are first-rate and, as mentioned earlier, audio is display quality. A bonus is a DVD of the symphony, a documentary about the concerto, and the composer discussing his work. This is a terrific issue-don't miss it!
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/fsay.html

another review:
Turkish composer Fazil Say's first symphony pivots aptly on the border of East and West, thanks to his augmentation of standard Western classical forms with native instruments such as the ney flute and the kanun zither.

Lapping waves herald the muted string overture of the first movement "Nostalgia", haunted by the ney, the piece's subsequent development akin to the city awakening to exotic bustle. From there, it proceeds through evocations of Istanbul's sacred and secular sides before ending up back on the beach at sunset. It's an engrossing journey, accompanied here by the premiere of Say's "Hezarfen" concerto, a bravura showcase of sweeping emotional scope for the skills of ney virtuoso Burcu Karada.
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...azil-say-istanbul-symphony-naive-8390114.html


----------



## Rambler

*Boult conducts Coates and Marches by several other composers* New Philharmonia Orchestra & London Philharmonic Orchestra on Lyrita









And to finish the evening we have some generally easy going music of minimal consequence. I guess Eric Coates is archetypal light music and from a classical perspective of little account. And this sort of 'light' music is hardly fashionable in any circle, despite the craftmanship it demonstrates. It is nostalgic to me, I was born the year before Coates died.


----------



## vincula

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> What I like about this is its recording clarity; it's easy to hear all the parts. Bruckner at times layers rhythms, sometimes having three different rhythms going at the same time, and he also makes orchestration changes to offset repetitions, and this recording makes things like that very clear. I'm following this with the score, and it's nice to hear everything I'm seeing.
> 
> View attachment 151185


I've got this album and play it quite often for the reasons you name. The Wagner piece's a great bonus too.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## vincula

Another take on Walton's violin concerto. The great Jascha Heifetz again, but this time with the composer conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 6Strings

The audience was treated to some fine playing that afternoon. (March 11, 1979)


----------



## Guest002

vincula said:


> Another take on Walton's violin concerto. The great Jascha Heifetz again, but this time with the composer conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Damn. That sounds like a recording I need to own!
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## opus55

Johann Strauss: Die Fledermaus


----------



## Helgi

Two symphonies no. 3 with Wilhelm Furtwängler and the BPO, both among my favourite recordings of each:










Brahms No. 3 (1949)










Beethoven No. 3 (1952)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Overture to A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Furtwangler with the Berlin Philharmonic, 9/30/47. The first time I heard this, I didn't like it, but I guess i had to get used to the sound. The performance is, as John Ardoin says, light and airy, and the playing has precision, and the orchestral parts are clear. There are a few Furtwanglerisms, like the opening chords are spaced out rather than played sequentially. There are no audience noises, which is nice.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Oslo Philharmonic - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> Two symphonies no. 3 with Wilhelm Furtwängler and the BPO, both among my favourite recordings of each


I'm in the neighborhood, so I'll pop in to the 3rd with you.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151195


*Jean Sibelius*

En saga, op. 9
The Dryad, op. 45 no. 1
Dance-Intermezo, op. 45 no. 2
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
The Bard, op. 64
The Oceanides, op. 73

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor

2002


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in music by Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> *Schmidt, Symphony No 3 - Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi*
> First listen to this Symphony on Qobuz - a decent quality recording but the work itself didn't do a lot for me - one to try again another day.


This particular symphony requires patience to be enjoyed. It took me some time to assimilate it. It's music that is more about harmonies than melodies.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Scythian Suite_, Op. 20
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

More of Abbado's fantastic Prokofiev!


----------



## MusicSybarite

cybernaut said:


> Just discovered this composer. Loving this so far on first listen:
> 
> View attachment 151186
> 
> 
> A review:
> Several years ago this site mentioned a fascinating DVD about the remarkable Turkish pianist Fazil Say. Now we have this intriguing disk of two major works of his, the "Istanbul Symphony" and a concerto for ney and orchestra called "Hezarfen." Istanbul is a half-hour work, a winner in every way. It symbolizes in a most imaginative way the life and culture of the city and the circle of life therein. The seven sections have titles: Nostalgia, Religious Order, Blue Mosque, Merrily clad young ladies aboard the ferry to the Princes' Islands, About the travelers to Anatolia departing from the Haydar Pasha train station, Oriental Night, and Finale. It begins and ends softly with gentle sounds suggesting ocean waves, and includes many exotic and often powerful sounds many of which are heavy on percussion. All of this has been vividly captured by the engineering team in this live recording made December 25, 2010 in Istanbul's Lütfi Kidar International Convention and Exhibition Center. Also featured is a live recording of the ney concerto made March 6, 2012, the world premiere in Rosengarten Mannheim, Germany. This featured an instrument called the ney, a reed flute which originated in Iran and often is used in Middle Eastern music. It produces a distinctive sound, rather like a lonely loon, and can be highly expressive. Say's four movement concerto for the instrument (Istanbul 1632, Galata Tower, The Flight, Algerian Exile) is subtitled Hezarfen, the first name of the Ottoman aviation pioneer Hezarfen Ahmet Celebri who in 1632 "flew" more than three kilometers with wings of his own construction. He leapt from the top of Galata Tower and his flight took about nine minutes. The third movement of Say's concerto depicts his flight in a most imaginative way. Burcu Karadag is listed as ney soloist in both the symphony and concerto. Both orchestras are first-rate and, as mentioned earlier, audio is display quality. A bonus is a DVD of the symphony, a documentary about the concerto, and the composer discussing his work. This is a terrific issue-don't miss it!
> http://www.classicalcdreview.com/fsay.html
> 
> another review:
> Turkish composer Fazil Say's first symphony pivots aptly on the border of East and West, thanks to his augmentation of standard Western classical forms with native instruments such as the ney flute and the kanun zither.
> 
> Lapping waves herald the muted string overture of the first movement "Nostalgia", haunted by the ney, the piece's subsequent development akin to the city awakening to exotic bustle. From there, it proceeds through evocations of Istanbul's sacred and secular sides before ending up back on the beach at sunset. It's an engrossing journey, accompanied here by the premiere of Say's "Hezarfen" concerto, a bravura showcase of sweeping emotional scope for the skills of ney virtuoso Burcu Karada.
> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...azil-say-istanbul-symphony-naive-8390114.html


That's a very exotic and exciting symphony! Very cinematic as well.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Sonata for Piano No. 7 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Maurizio Pollini

More Prokofiev! I might let the remainder of this incredible album play out: Webern and Boulez. Yes, please.


----------



## opus55

Handel and Scarlatti keyboard works
Murray Perahia










Violin Concertos by Beethoven and Britten
Janine Jansen


----------



## 6Strings

Time for some Baroque. This SACD has vibrant performances and excellent sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 - Colin Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 - Colin Davis


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Violin Concerto*
_Renaud Capucon - Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Daniel Harding_


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: _Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_, _Jeux_, _Trois Nocturnes_
Coro de la Orquesta Ciudad de Granada
Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

From the accompanying DVD, "Claude Debussy à Grenade." Quite wonderful, as is the CD!


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Released in 1995. Germany.

First listen. Not quite sure yet....we'll see....

View attachment 151200


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.845-D.850

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1984.

This is not the type of music I usually listen to (at all), but as this was gifted to me, thought I'd take it for a spin....

View attachment 151201


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 8*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan._


----------



## Bkeske

Released in 1999. Recorded live.

Wow, this is very nice...

View attachment 151202


----------



## 13hm13

Max von Schillings - Violin Concerto - Ernö Rozsa


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 151204


Hugo Alfvén: Symphony No. 1, Drapa & Midsommarvaka

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Lukasz Borowicz

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Bkeske

Released 2001....somewhat fitting given the selections...

View attachment 151207


----------



## Rogerx

Perfido!

Concert-arias by Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven

Sophie Bevan (soprano)

The Mozartists, Ian Page

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
Haydn: Solo e pensoso, Hob. XXIVb:20
Mozart: Ah, lo previdi... Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei, K272
Mozart: Basta Vicesti... Ah non lasciarmi no. K295a
Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, addio... Resta, oh cara, K528
Mozart: O temerario Arbace... Per quel paterno amplesso, K79


----------



## Gothos

First time listening to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## 6Strings

I enjoyed Book I from him so much that I had to get Book II. A different cover wouldn't hurt, but the DSD audio is just as astonishing, as is his playing. (For some reason, many of the DSD files from NativeDSD.com were never released as SACDs, including these two Debussy recordings from Itin. These and several others were recorded at a much higher resolution than an SACD player can play, so they would have to be down-sampled--perhaps the labels didn't want to compromise the sound in any way?)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Chilham

My own Saturday Symphony. I chose Sawallisch on the recommendation of, "You know who".










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5

Wolfgang Sawallisch

Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part one. I have a couple more Romantic splurges planned before dragging myself back into the 20th century for a while. There are numerous glaring gaps in my Tchaikovsky collection, hence no Symphony no.1 to lead with.

_Romeo and Juliet_ - overture-fantasia for orchestra after Shakespeare WoO (1869 - rev. 1870 and 1880):
Symphony no.2 [_Little Russian_] in C-minor for orchestra op.17 (1872 - rev. 1879-80):










_The Tempest_ - symphonic fantasia after Shakespeare op.18 (1873):










Movement in B-flat for an abandoned string quartet WoO (1865):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.11 (1871):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.22 (1874):










Piano Concerto no.1 in B-flat minor op.23 (1874-75 - rev. 1876-79 and by c. 1888-90):


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6

Martin Gester

Arte dei Suonatori


----------



## Rogerx

Lully: Dies Irae, De Profondis & Te Deum

Choeur De Chambre Namur, Millenium Orchestra, Leonardo García Alarcón


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
_Academy of Ancient Music - Hogwood_


----------



## Guest002

Maurice Duruflé's *Requiem *
Michel Legrand, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Barbara Bonney, Jennifer Larmore, Thomas Hampson


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music of Duarte Lobo:


















Recorded at Bom Jesus do Monte in Braga, the location adds about as much to the recording as anyone could hope for. Great choice by the engineers.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Complete Incidental Music to Peer-Gynt*
_Bergen PO - Ruud_


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: Stabat mater, Salve regina & 5 Organ Sonatas

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


----------



## Guest002

Malcolm Arnold's *Symphony No. 2 *
Andrew Penny, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Frédéric Chopin - Etudes
Zlata Cochieva (Steinway D.)


----------



## Malx

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin.*

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 1,2 & 3 - The Hanover Band, Roy Goodman.*
I wish I had a few more of Goodman's Haydn discs, they always sound very fine.


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*_
Stephen Hough - Dallas SO - Andrew Litton_


----------



## Guest002

György Ligeti's *Cello Concerto *
Reinbert de Leeuw, Asko & Schönberg Ensembles, Siegfried Palm (cello)


----------



## SanAntone

*Franz Liszt *- _Via Crucis_ (piano solo version)
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák, Antonín (1841-1904)
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang (1897-1957)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber_

Returning to my roots, so to speak, or at least to one of the works, if not *the* work that started it all. And, of course, one that I listen to very often. A cassette of Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies that I borrowed from a friend as a young teenager, and that I promptly copied in an extremely crude manner, more than 40 years ago is what started my interest in classical music. My family never had much interest in music of any kind. Can't remember the conductor or orchestra on that cassette, but this is the composition that started my interest in classical music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 In A, WAB 106
Furtwangler; BPO


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps - Viola Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op. 36*
_Nobuko Imai (viola) - Roger Vignoles (piano)
_


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie* : _Complete Piano Works_ (New Salbert Edition)
Nicolas Horvath


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola & Piano*, op. 83
_Jean-Luc Votano - Arnaud Thorette - Johan Farjot_


----------



## Guest002

Jean-Philippe Rameau's *Concert en sextuor No. 2 *
Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*Offenbach*

Le Papillon


----------



## eljr

Babel: Schumann, Shaw, Shostakovich

Calidore String Quartet

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD650
Label: Signum
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If you want to hear a delicious piece of contemporary music <3


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Offenbach*
> 
> Le Papillon


Hi Rogerx,I really like this Ballet music


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos No. 1 & 2*
_Marie Hallynck - National Orchestra of Belgium - Theodor Guschlbauer_


----------



## Bourdon

haziz said:


> *Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos No. 1 & 2*
> _Marie Hallynck - National Orchestra of Belgium - Theodor Guschlbauer_


Indeed "old times"


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Mennone e Zemira" (Hauk/Naxos)
Danzi - Flute Concerto in D minor, Op. 31 (Laflamme/Coviello)
Kunzen - Symphony in G minor (Marschik/dacapo)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Feu d'artificie
Symphony No.1
Scherzo fantastique
St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Scherzo à la Russo *I like this funny piece*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## eljr

David Lang: Are You Experienced?

Jay Rozen (tuba), David Lang (spoken vocals), Nurit Tilles (piano), Edmund Niemann (piano), Ursula Oppens (piano), Rolf Schulte (violin)

Nouvel Ensemble Moderne, Lorraine Vaillancourt

Release Date: 1st Jan 2007
Catalogue No: NWCR625
Label: New World
Series: CRI
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach* - _Concerto for two violins in D minor_ BWV 1043 
Sato and Deans | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest002

starthrower said:


>


Might want to download that image and re-upload it, otherwise people will think you're listening to John Cage!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151226


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817
Six Little Preludes, BWV 924-928, 930
Six Little Preludes, BWV 933-938
Six Little Preludes, BWV 939-943, 999
Sonata in D minor, BWV 964
Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 894

Angela Hewitt, piano

1995


----------



## 6Strings

This LP blows my mind every time I play it--his super-human technique is incredible.


----------



## Guest002

Arthur Bliss's *Checkmate* 
Malcolm Arnold, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ELbowe

*Two Thrift Shop finds:
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique: Opus 14
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Conductor: Massimo Freccia 
Chesky Records LP, Stereo, 150 gram 1986

Amadeus-Quartett 
Haydn, Mozart: Kaiserquartett (Emperor) / Jagdquartett (Hunting)
Deutsche Grammophon LP, Stereo Germany 1965*


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> David Lang: Are You Experienced?


That's different. To be honest, I wish there were a different narrator. David Lang's voice doesn't project the irony that the text is calling for. This is the kind of thing Laurie Anderson could pull off well.


----------



## Knorf

*Frederic Rzewski*: _Pocket Symphony_
Eighth Blackbird

Really neat piece!


----------



## Bkeske

Batch of a few LP's arrived today....Will play this before a live performance by The Berlin Philharmonic in a few...

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston Symphony #2 & William Schuman Violin Concerto. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971 Germany

View attachment 151232


----------



## Knorf

*Colin Matthews*: Fourth Sonata for Orchestra, _Suns Dance_, _Broken Symmetry_
London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen

Vividly orchestrated and viscerally dramatic music. I really enjoy this! Side note: as with all recordings on Deutsche Grammophon involving Oliver Knussen and producer/balance engineer Tryggvi Tryggvason, the recorded sound quality is exceptionally good.


----------



## Conrad2

Bruckner Symphonies Cycle Part 2

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Label: RCA Red Seal
Release Year: 2004








Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
Kent Nagano
Label: Harmonia Mundi 
Release Year: 2012








Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Herbert von Karajan
Label: Deutsche Grammophon 
Release Year: 1996








TBC


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Cello Sonatas*
_Marie-Elisabeth Hecker - Martin Helmchen_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part two for the rest of today.

Symphony no.3 [_Polish_] in D for orchestra op.29 (1875):








***

(*** the only image I can source - Symphony no.3 is played by the Leningrad PO, conducted by Vladimir Rilov)

String Quartet no.3 in E-flat minor op.30 (1876):










_Francesca da Rimini_ - symphonic fantasia for orchestra after Dante op.32 (1876):










_The Seasons_ - twelve pieces for piano op.37a (1876):










_Variations on a Rococo Theme_ for cello and orchestra op.33 (1876-77):


----------



## Guest002

James MacMillan's *Piano Concerto No. 2 *
James MacMillan, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Wayne Marshall (piano)

I very much like everything I have heard of James MacMillan. I sometimes wonder whether any good composers happened after 1976. He seems to me to my best answer.

Also: help from my Scottish friends. I note from the album art that it's a 'Scotch' bestiary, where I would have said a 'Scots' bestiary, whilst drinking some Scotch. What are the rules about Scots v. Scotch v. Scottish?


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Interesting program today, "The Golden Twenties". Thomas Sondergard conducting.

View attachment 151238

View attachment 151239


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Overture "Geschöpfe des Prometheus," Op. 43 & Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel

Superb period-instruments performances.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## ELbowe

*Last night on Mezzo TV .. nearly three hours flew by with Saint Matthew Passion ..soloists outstanding especially the Evangelist but unfortunately type too small for my eyes as credits rolled. It was only near the end that one of the sopranos finally clicked with me… it was the terrific Sabine Devieilhe. 
Ensemble Pygmalion
Raphaël Pichon
Recording: March 26th 2016 - Chapelle Royale | Versailles, France*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bkeske said:


> Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Interesting program today, "The Golden Twenties". Thomas Sondergard conducting.


Wow, that's a great stereo setup. Looking at your picture, I was reminded of General Student at the Battle of Arnhem watching all the Allied forces parachuting in and gasping: "Mein Gott, I wish I had a force like that at my disposal."


----------



## Guest002

Gustav Holst's *The Perfect Fool *
Adrian Boult, The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest002

Camille Saint-Saëns' *Piano Concerto No. 3 *
Edward Gardner, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik_


----------



## Guest002

Krzysztof Penderecki's *Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima * 
Antoni Wit, National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Katowice)

I have to tell you now that the cat was not happy when this popped up! Curse you, randomiser!
But 2 minutes in, it's actually a really good piece!


----------



## Guest002

Lord. Two pieces of Ligeti in a day. That's not supposed to happen! Let me check my code...

Anyway:

György Ligeti's *String Quartet No. 1 *
Arditti String Quartet

PS. The last piece of Ligeti was played around 1PM. It's now 7:50PM. The time-bar on repeating composers is 6 hours. The code is good!

PPS: It's a really inventive string quartet.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik_


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Alex Freeman's "Under the Arching Heavens--A Requiem":


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13
London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész

I see I'm not alone in fancying an early Dvořák symphony today.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. The Halle Orchestra. Angel, late 60's per label. Originally 1968 His Masters Voice/EMI

View attachment 151248


----------



## Malx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I very much like everything I have heard of James MacMillan. I sometimes wonder whether any good composers happened after 1976. He seems to me to my best answer.
> 
> *Also: help from my Scottish friends. I note from the album art that it's a 'Scotch' bestiary, where I would have said a 'Scots' bestiary, whilst drinking some Scotch. What are the rules about Scots v. Scotch v. Scottish?*


The short version is something like - in medieval times the term 'Scottish' (albeit in various spellings was the usual way of describing anything from or belonging to Scotland. The English then started to shorten the term to 'Scotch' whilst in Scotland it tended to be shorten to 'Scots'.
Over the centuries all three terms were used to various degrees but in more recent times Scotch has become restricted in its use to describe certain items such as Scotch Whisky, Egg, Mist, Pine but as far as I know there is no definitive criteria as to what falls into this catagory - it is probably just historical usage that has been retained.
Scottish and Scots are the preferred adjectives these days and some Scots can be very touchy about being called Scotch - so be very careful :devil:

With regards to the MacMillan disc I guess as a 'Bestiary' is often a medieval text then MacMillan would have been happy enough with the use of 'Scotch'.


----------



## Guest002

Malx said:


> Scottish and Scots are the preferred adjectives these days and some Scots can be very touchy about being called Scotch - so be very careful :devil:
> 
> With regards to the MacMillan disc I guess as a 'Bestiary' is often a medieval text then MacMillan would have been happy enough with the use of 'Scotch'.


I shall be careful!
Thank you!! 

Also, don't call me a Kentish Man.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 13 'Rosamunde' - Artemis Quartet.*


----------



## Guest002

Joseph Haydn's *Symphony No. 019 *
Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Grosse Fugue*

I think the fugue loses something of its ferocity in an orchestral context, but Robert Greenberg in his Great Courses lecture on the Great Fugue makes the case for it having the characteristics of the four movements of a symphony. Heard in that respect, in a symphonic context, it really sounds forward-looking.


----------



## Rambler

*Richard Arnell: Symphony No.1, Symphony No.6 'The Anvil' & Sinfonia quasi Variazioni* Royal Scottish Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton Epoch









My only disc of Arnell's music - and I don't think I've heard anything else by him.

Richard Arnell was born in London, and happened to be trapped in the USA when World War II commenced. So he spent the war years establishing more of a reputation in the US than in the UK.

On this disc we have works written in 1941, 1943 and 1992-94. Like much English music of this era these could be considered 'conservative' - but that's OK by me. I'm rather glad that English composers have contributed such a lot of symphonies in the twentieth century - rather making up for the paucity of significant 19th century English symphonies.

I really should check out more of his music.


----------



## Coach G

This morning and afternoon I loaded up the CD player with 5 by Seiji Ozawa, riding the warhorses into the battlefield; all from the box set: _Seiji Ozawa: The Philips Years_:









































Maestro Seiji Ozawa plays musical chairs with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, the Orchestra of Paris, and his own Boston Symphony Orchestra. We start with a brisk version of Dvorak's _Symphony #9 "New World Symphony"_ that is heavy on the percussion. This is followed by the pastoral _In Nature's Realm_ which serves as filler and is a refreshing change from the usual Carnival Overture.

Next up is Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ coupled with _The Nutcracker Suite_ and Ozawa is in his element with the French and Russian standards, as is also evidenced by Rimsky's _Scheherazade_ and _Russian Easter Overture_ which follow.

Richard Strauss' _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ comes next, followed by a very fine _Ein Heldenleben_ which features Boston's then in-house violinist, Joseph Silverstein, who also was featured in an earlier and equally superb version of _Ein Heldenleben_ that was conducted by Erich Liensdorf also with the BSO. I used to own the Liensdorf recording on cassette tape, but now it is very hard to find on LP and I've yet to see that it has even been released in CD form.

We round things out with another rarity that features Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in the People's Republic of China recorded in the late 1970s, just a few years after Nixon opened up China in 1972. I first purchased in LP form, and I found it in the bargain bin of a book store for about $1 way back in the 1980s. As far as I know, the only way you can acquire this recording is buy the Philips box set. The disc begins with _Little Sisters of the Grassland_ composed by a team of three Chinese composers who nobody ever heard of. It's straight up communist propaganda, like _Symphonies #2 "October" & 3 "First of May"_ by Shostakovich, but it also has a lot of forward thrust and cinema-graphic sweep. _Sisters_ is tonal and and smoothed out like _Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto_ or _Yellow River Piano Concerto_, but it rings with a bit more Chinese authenticity because it features a pipa soloist and avoids the really soothing Chinese restaurant type background music which is what I hear in _Butterfly Lovers_ and _Yellow River Concerto_. Sousa's _Stars and Stripes Forever_ comes next in order to highlight this souvenir of Chinese-American cultural exchange, as well as, I imagine, also pay tribute to Boston's "pops" maestro, Arthur Fiedler, who was ailing at the time. The disc is rounded out by a vibrant recording of Liszt's _Piano Concerto #1_ featuring the Chinese pianist, Liu Shih-kun.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Scherzo Capriccioso*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Klemperer interprets this in a big, deliberate way, recorded with great sound.


----------



## Rambler

*Britten: Peter Grimes; The Rape of Lucretia; Folksong Arrangements* Peter Pears, Joan Cross, Nancy Evans, Reginald Goodall & Benjamin Britten on EMI









Historic recordings here - on two discs - dating from between 1943 and 1950.

We have:
- Scenes from Peter Grimes recorded in 1948.
- The Rape of Lucretia abridged recording of the revised version recorded in 1947.
- Various folksong arrangements.

The recorded sound may be dated, but I think it suits the music well. There's a quality in this music making that makes these performances gripping. This set is a great favourite of mine.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Richard Arnell: Symphony No.1, Symphony No.6 'The Anvil' & Sinfonia quasi Variazioni* Royal Scottish Orchestra conducted by Martin Yates on Dutton Epoch
> 
> View attachment 151254
> 
> 
> My only disc of Arnell's music - and I don't think I've heard anything else by him.
> 
> Richard Arnell was born in London, and happened to be trapped in the USA when World War II commenced. So he spent the war years establishing more of a reputation in the US than in the UK.
> 
> On this disc we have works written in 1941, 1943 and 1992-94. Like much English music of this era these could be considered 'conservative' - but that's OK by me. I'm rather glad that English composers have contributed such a lot of symphonies in the twentieth century - rather making up for the paucity of significant 19th century English symphonies.
> 
> I really should check out more of his music.


The other symphonies are also worth exploring, but symphonies 3-5 stand out. Don't miss them!


----------



## Malx

*Berg, Lyric Suite for String Quartet & String Quartet op 3 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Leonard Bernstein* - _Symphony No. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"_, revised (1949/1965)
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein
Pianist: Phillipe Entremont


----------



## Bkeske

Prague String Quartet Plays Dvorak - Streichquartett Nr. 10 Es-Dur Op.51 & Streichquartett Nr. 8 E-Dur Op. 80. Deutsche Grammophon. Unsure when this was released, but probably late 70's. German release.

Sounds great.

View attachment 151263


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Serenade for Strings, Serenade for Winds. Lovely music.









Dvorak Symphony no 8, Suk Serenade for Strings, Dvorak Carnival Overture. My favorite recording of my favorite Dvorak symphony. This is a very good disk. 









Martinu Symphonies 5 and 6. Now I've listened to all of his symphonies at least once. I must listen again soon.









Bartok String Quartets 2, 4 and 6 (Disk Two)









Bartok The Miraculous Mandarin, Dance Suite, Hungarian Pictures.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Klemperer interprets this in a big, deliberate way, recorded with great sound.
> 
> View attachment 151261


The mono or stereo recording ?


----------



## HerbertNorman

Brahms, piano concerto no. 2...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 5*
Bernard Haitink/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (live recording, 2010)

Like many, I have struggled a bit with appreciating Bruckner's 5th, an undeniably ingenious but very difficult piece of music. It needs a performance that will capture all your attention until the final magnificent outburst of light. This is one of those, with just the luxurious and resplendent orchestral sound that Bruckner needs, unlocking the mystical, meditative beauty of this timeless music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*






Recording location: the House of Bartolotti
This recording was made in the House Bartolotti, Herengracht 170 and 172. In the secret annexe of no. 170 lived and worked from 1974 until his death in 2012
Harpsichordist, organist and conductor Gustav Leonhardt. Leonhardt was one of the pioneers of early music practice in the Netherlands and has been a determining factor for many harpsichordists as a teacher and source of inspiration.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 5*
> Bernard Haitink/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (live recording, 2010)
> 
> Like many, I have struggled a bit with appreciating Bruckner's 5th, an undeniably ingenious but very difficult piece of music. It needs a performance that will capture all your attention until the final magnificent outburst of light. This is one of those, with just the luxurious and resplendent orchestral sound that Bruckner needs, unlocking the mystical, meditative beauty of this timeless music.


Fortunately I enjoyed B5 from the very first strains of the opening notes of HvK's 1970s recording, and I've never looked back. What is unfortunate, is I don't have this recording! I have Haitink's 3rd & 6th in this line, but not the 5th. I've already breached my New Year's resolution several times already, so this must remain out of bounds 

*Edit*: Not the 3rd, that's Mahler 3!!!!!!


----------



## haziz

Continuing with a mostly Dvorak musical selection today. While birding from the car briefly today. With the windows up and the music playing, instead of windows down, and in silence, to listen for birdsongs like any good birder should. 

*Dvorak: Violin Concerto*
_Isaac Stern - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_










*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Joe B

In yesterdays' mail - Osmo Vanska leading the Lahti Symphony Orchestra with Leonidas Kavakos (violin) performing Jean Sibelius's "Violin Concerto in D minor (original 1903/04 version)":


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Fortunately I enjoyed B5 from the very first strains of the opening notes of HvK's 1970s recording, and I've never looked back. What is unfortunate, is I don't have this recording! I have Haitink's 3rd & 6th in this line, but not the 5th. I've already breached my New Year's resolution several times already, so this must remain out of bounds
> 
> *Edit*: Not the 3rd, that's Mahler 3!!!!!!


You should have this one


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> You should have this one


If you're trying to financially ruin me, get to the back of the queue! :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> If you're trying to financially ruin me, get to the back of the queue! :lol:


We sure have have the same problem,these are very fine recordings.I listen more to Bruckner than to Mahler.
There is also Maazel with a complete set and the same orchestra,wich is also attractive but rather cool but with really beautifull played slow movements.
I shall torture you no longer,have a nice day.


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony In A Major & Symphony In F. Orchestre National De France. Angel 1975

View attachment 151267


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

HenryPenfold said:


> Fortunately I enjoyed B5 from the very first strains of the opening notes of HvK's 1970s recording, and I've never looked back. What is unfortunate, is I don't have this recording! I have Haitink's 3rd & 6th in this line, but not the 5th. I've already breached my New Year's resolution several times already, so this must remain out of bounds
> 
> *Edit*: Not the 3rd, that's Mahler 3!!!!!!


Yes, this recording has totally sold me on this symphony. My perception is that Haitink tried to bring out the "organ" like elements of the textures, sonorities, and counterpoint - and it works splendidly. It may now be my favorite Bruckner after the 8th. It demands every last drop of listening attention, and I guess I previously hadn't made that commitment. That Karajan is the other 5th that I have really enjoyed, so powerful and epic.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> We sure have have the same problem,these are very fine recordings.I listen more to Bruckner than to Mahler.
> There is also Maazel with a complete set and the same orchestra,wich is also attractive but rather cool but with really beautifull played slow movements.
> I shall torture you no longer,have a nice day.


I'm a huge Maazel fan. Bourdon, you have a dark side!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Yes, this recording has totally sold me on this symphony. My perception is that Haitink tried to bring out the "organ" like elements of the textures, sonorities, and counterpoint - and it works splendidly. It may now be my favorite Bruckner after the 8th. It demands every last drop of listening attention, and I guess I previously hadn't made that commitment. That Karajan is the other 5th that I have really enjoyed, so powerful and epic.


As I grow old, it is the fifth that is the jewel in the crown. I have more recordings of the 8th than you could shake a stick at, and I have attended innumerable concert performances of it, but I'm starting to understand that it's the fifth that's the masterpiece of his oeuvre. And what a finale for a guy who has a finale problem!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm a huge Maazel fan. Bourdon, you have a dark side!


I hope JPC delivers to the UK

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...kner-1824-1896-Symphonien-Nr-0-9/hnum/4986289

I'm waiting for a Stravinsky recording of Le Sacre,Maazel and Wiener Philharmoniker ,hope it wil be delivered next week,its a stunning performance.The von Dohnayi is also very good.
I post this because I'm enthousiast about it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> I hope JPC delivers to the UK
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...kner-1824-1896-Symphonien-Nr-0-9/hnum/4986289
> 
> I'm waiting for a Stravinsky recording of Le Sacre,Maazel and Wiener Philharmoniker ,hope it wil be delivered next week,its a stunning performance.The von Dohnayi is also very good.
> I post this because I'm enthousiast about it.


I have that Maazel CD. It's excellent. You will enjoy it!

The JPC box is a very good price .......

Yes, they deliver to the UK


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> As I grow old, it is the fifth that is *the jewel in the crown*. I have more recordings of the 8th than you could shake a stick at, and I have attended innumerable concert performances of it, but I'm starting to understand that it's the fifth that's the masterpiece of his oeuvre. And what a finale for a guy who has a finale problem!


My favorite Television serie


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> My favorite Television serie


I don't have a TV. Haven't watched TV for donkey's years ......

(but I know the series )


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I have that Maazel CD. It's excellent. You will enjoy it!
> 
> The JPC box is a very good price .......
> 
> Yes, they deliver to the UK


And very well recorded too,if you are so such a Maazel fanatic I should say....... no no I wont do that.
Prokofiev 5 with the Clevelanders,thrilling and exiting,his Porgy and Bess and and and


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> And very well recorded too,if you are so such a Maazel fanatic I should say....... no no I wont do that.
> Prokofiev 5 with the Clevelanders,thrilling and exiting,his Porgy and Bess and and and


You are enjoying this, aren't you? :lol:

Isn't this what the Krauts call _schadenfreude?_


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> You are enjoying this aren't you? :lol:


We are brothers,aren't we :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> The mono or stereo recording ?


That Klemperer 3rd was the stereo version.


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> If you're trying to financially ruin me, get to the back of the queue! :lol:


I like the Bruckner in this set especially, and the Mahler is good but I already had his BPO Mahler and I don't think I had to have this one.
But this is the place to get his Missa Solemnis, which is wonderful.
My problem with the box, which I'm still glad i have, is those Haydn pieces. They leave me flat on my back and not in a good way.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I like the Bruckner in this set especially, and the Mahler is good but I already had his BPO Mahler and I don't think I had to have this one.
> But this is the place to get his Missa Solemnis, which is wonderful.
> My problem with the box, which I'm still glad i have, is those Haydn pieces. They leave me flat on my back and not in a good way.


Interesting, say a bit more about the Haydn.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> We are brothers,aren't we :tiphat:


Yes, we are all CM fans! I'll allow you your _schadenfreude _ indulgence!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

Jasha Heifetz, Violin.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Violin Concerto*
> 
> Jasha Heifetz, Violin.
> 
> View attachment 151270


Out of interest, did you get this set for a silly price off the Czech boys?


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That Klemperer 3rd was the stereo version.


That was my first Eroica,Im waiting for a Stravinsky recording that was strangely enough never released by EMI.
I heard his Pulcinella and decided to look for other Stravinsky recordings.
I found out that he nearly made a Le Sacre recording but cancelled it. Markevitch was brought in at short notice to re-record Le Sacre in stereo, also with the Philharmonia


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7* (first movement)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1989)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*
_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Out of interest, did you get this set for a silly price off the Czech boys?


Yep. Worth every penny.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Yep. Worth every penny.


Me too! Worth every cent!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4
*

I'm listening on Spotify. I'm always up for a new Bruckner cycle. Listening to the first movement, this is somewhere between Tintner and Celibidache in the sense that it's slow, leaning toward the majestic.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*
> _Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Mariss Jansons_


This cycle will always stay with me. Do check out the 5th in this set by Jansons, it is incandescent.


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Alexander Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia, Symphony #2, & Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968.

Damn, great sound quality on this LP.

View attachment 151272


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> This cycle will always stay with me. Do check out the 5th in this set by Jansons, it is incandescent.


I do have the entire cycle. Excellent throughout. I do have other preferences in some symphonies, but Jansons with the Oslo Philharmonic provide a great performance in each symphony.


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers:









*Pizzetti:* De profundis
*Malipiero:* De profundis
*Allegri:* Miserere mei, Deus
*MacMillan:* Miserere
*Puccini:* Requiem
*Pizzetti:* Messa di Requiem


----------



## haziz

*Enesco: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1-6*
_LSO - Dorati_


----------



## pmsummer

FORTUNA DESPERATA
_Secular Music of the 15th Century_
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director 
_
Naxos_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

Terrific!


----------



## SanAntone

*Jenny Lin Plays Stravinsky Solo Piano Works*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Concerto In C Major For Two Pianofortes And Orchestra & Symphony No. 8 In D Minor. The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vronsky And Babin, piano. Angel repress 1969.

View attachment 151275


----------



## HenryPenfold

*DSCH *- Symphony #5
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink. Decca.

Uncle Bernie really brings it on with this one!

The Sound quality of this CD is astounding!

The Concertgebouw play out of their skins, especially the woodwinds!

It's late, and although I must go to bed soon, I have to see this one through!


----------



## Joe B

In yesterday's mail - Paul Hillier leading Ars Nova Copenhagen:


----------



## Dimace

It is known to you how much I love Anton. The reason isn't only his great orchestral music, but also & mainly the way he managed to compose his masterpieces. A VERY hard way, a walkthrough to (un) reachable perfection, a hunt of the unbelievable complexity and depth in the inner core of the music. I have listen a lot of Bruckner, is the truth. And I saw him flourish from the mediocre 0 & 00 symphonies to the best of best which is the 9th. Very close is also the 8th. A SUPER complex work, an awe to orchestral polyphony, a multi layer work of extreme detail. FIVE years (at least) he was working this ''monster'' the Monk. At 1887 came the Original version (so we call it, I prefer the term ''imperfect / unvollkommen'') and he needed more THREE years to elaborate the FINAL version of 1890, which mostly we listen and enjoy today. Brucker was knowing his problems. He learned music quite old and with the hard way. He wasn't Mozart or Beethoven. He hasn't so much talent, but inner power to learn and to excel. The original version of the 8th has many problems. The main is that the composer can not resolve some themes and move efficiently to new ones. The second, which is common to Bruckner's works, is that the composer can not elaborate a strong finale for his work(s) This is painful, because the last impression is what it remains at the end of every musical work. And with Bruckner we have sometimes something hysterically loud or something silent and soulless, many times repetitive like an early Schubert's sonata or, this is the worse, not at the same level with the rest of the symphony. After Beethoven's Symphonies and (let us say) Mahler's it is difficult for many composers to make an effective finale. Mozart had also these problems with his early Symphonies and Piano Sonatas. (after he mastered this field to perfection.) So, what Bruckner has made with his 8th in 1890 revision? He corrected ALL these weaknesses and the NEW work is almost perfect. (He made this alone, in the contrary to 9th, when (mainly) after his death, a lot of big musicians helped the final outcome.)

In todays presentation I give to you (very surprisingly) the Originalfassung of the work, the ONLY one I consider worthy to be listened from real Bruckner's fans, and this happens not because by a miracle this version became suddenly good, but because or *Otmar Suitner*, who managed to make this ''defekt'' work to sound like a masterpiece. For me is the BEST ever recording made by our Staatskapelle Berlin. Where are these meaningless repetitions at the end of the 1st movement? Where are these dirty layers and the unclear instruments roles? Where did he go the ''fat'' finale? I really don't know what Otmar did, but here, my friends we have the UNKNOWN 3r revision. OTMAR'S REVISION. (this is copyright... lol) For the love of merciful God, if you like Bruckner, you MUST have this one. You will need no other ''original'' version and maybe no revision. (for the European friends ordinary buy, though not cheap. For our Americans and Australians the post makes it quite expensive.) ETERNA, DDR (one of the (few) very good things the communists have done...) 2 X LPs, from 1989.


----------



## Bkeske

The last of the LP's I received today.

Szell conducts Bruckner - Symphony #3. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks '2 eye', 1966.

Not a Bruckner fan, but keep trying. Can Szell help make me a believer?

View attachment 151278


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dimace said:


> It is known to you how much I love Anton. The reason isn't only his great orchestral music, but also & mainly the way he managed to compose his masterpieces. A VERY hard way, a walkthrough to (un) reachable perfection, a hunt of the unbelievable complexity and depth in the inner core of the music. I have listen a lot of Bruckner, is the truth. And I saw him flourish from the mediocre 0 & 00 symphonies to the best of best which is the 9th. Very close is also the 8th. A SUPER complex work, an awe to orchestral polyphony, a multi layer work of extreme detail. FIVE years (at least) he was working this ''monster'' the Monk. At 1897 came the Original version (so we call it, I prefer the term ''imperfect / unvollkommen'') and he needed more THREE years to elaborate the FINAL version of 1890, which mostly we listen and enjoy today. Brucker was knowing his problems. He learned music quite old and with the hard way. He wasn't Mozart or Beethoven. He hasn't so much talent, but inner power to learn and to excel. The original version of the 8th has many problems. The main is that the composer can not resolve some themes and move efficiently to new ones. The second, which is common to Bruckner's works, is that the composer can not elaborate a strong finale for his work(s) This is painful, because the last impression is what it remains at the end of every musical work. And with Bruckner we have sometimes something hysterically loud or something silent and soulless, many times repetitive like an early Schubert's sonata or, this is the worse, not at the same level with the rest of the symphony. After Beethoven's Symphonies and (let us say) Mahler's it is difficult for many composers to make an effective finale. Mozart had also these problems with his early Symphonies and Piano Sonatas. (after he mastered this field to perfection.) So, what Bruckner has made with his 8th in 1890 revision? He corrected ALL these weaknesses and the NEW work is almost perfect. (He made this alone, in the contrary to 9th, when (mainly) after his death, a lot of big musicians helped the final outcome.)
> 
> In todays presentation I give to you (very surprisingly) the Originalfassung of the work, the ONLY one I consider worthy to be listened from real Bruckner's fans, and this happens not because by a miracle this version became suddenly good, but because or *Otmar Suitner*, who managed to make this ''defekt'' work to sound like a masterpiece. For me is the BEST ever recording made by our Staatskapelle Berlin. Where are these meaningless repetitions at the end of the 1st movement? Where are these dirty layers and the unclear instruments roles? Where did he go the ''fat'' finale? I really don't know what Otmar did, but here, my friends we have the UNKNOWN 3r revision. OTMAR'S REVISION. (this is copy write... lol) For the love of merciful God, if you like Bruckner, you MUST have this one. You will need no other ''original'' version and maybe no revision. (for the European friends ordinary buy, though not cheap. For our Americans and Australians the post makes itquite expensive.) ETERNA, DDR (one of the very good things the communists have done...) 2 X LPs, from 1989.
> 
> View attachment 151277


I have recordings of Suitner's Bruckner 4 & 7, but this 8 is very difficult to find.


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Guest

He plays with astonishing technique, power, and passion.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart concertos 20-21

Géza Anda (piano)
Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## agoukass

Scriabin: Preludes, Vol. II 

Maria Lettberg


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## agoukass

Philip Glass; Violin Concerto 

Gidon Kremer

Vienna Philharmonic / Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to some wonderful works based on what some other TC posters were listening to, which i guess is one of the great things about this thread!

Listening to Dvorak's lovely nocturne from this recording that the user *Knorf * was listening to not long ago:









And last night i was listening to Shubert's D959 Piano Sonata on this recording suggested by *Dimace* a few posts back :









Enjoyed both albums immensely!


----------



## Rogerx

The Three Baroque Tenors

Ian Bostridge (tenor)-The English Concert, Bernard Labadie

Arne: Rise, Glory, Rise (Rosamond)
Boyce: Solomon: Softly rise, O southern breeze
Caldara: Joaz: Lo so, lo so: con periglio
Conti, F: Don Chisciotte: Qui sto appeso
Galliard: The Royal Chace: With early horn
Gasparini: Il Bajazet: Forte e lieto a morte andrei
Handel: Forte e lieto (from Tamerlano)
Handel: Giulio Cesare: Scorta siate a passi miei
Handel: Hercules
Handel: Hercules: From celestial seats descending
Handel: Hercules: Where congeal'd the northern streams
Handel: Poro: D'un Barbaro scortese
Scarlatti, A: Marco Attilo Regolo: Se non sa qual vento
Vivaldi: Arsilda: La tiranna e avversa sorte


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday I heard Sonnengesang by Gubaidulina twice and today I began with her piano music. Never heard that before  A fantastic composer!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I have that Maazel CD. It's excellent. You will enjoy it!
> 
> The JPC box is a very good price .......
> 
> Yes, they deliver to the UK


That's tempting at that price Henry (24.99 EU for UK purchases as vat is removed) - I downloaded the box when it first came out, MP3 only but I got it for £9.99 so its fine. 
However my point in posting was to ask if you, or anyone, has discovered how much duty & vat will be added to deliveries coming in from the EU after Brexit.


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
> 
> Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)
> 
> Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher


Thanks for the inspiration :tiphat: I had almost forgotten these concertos!

I'm listening to this album now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3* & Triple Concerto - Hannes Minnaar (Piano)*, Storioni Trio, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

Very good performances of both works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part three. As you can see, this session includes two lengthy stage works so there will be room for nothing else today. All great stuff, though - from the period immediately before a disastrous marriage triggered both an emotional and creative crisis for the next six or seven years.

_Swan Lake_ - ballet in four acts op.20 (1875-77):










Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878):










_Evgeny Onegin_ - opera in three acts op.24 [Libretto: Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Konstantin Shilovsky, after the novel by Aleksandr Pushkin] (1877-78 - rev. 1880, 1885 and 1891):










Symphony no.4 in F-minor for orchestra op.36 (1877-78):


----------



## 13hm13

Wagenseil - Concerts choisis - Weimann


----------



## 13hm13

Ludvig Norman - Symphonies No.1 & No.3 - Mika Eichenholz


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2014

3 sacd-set + 1 dvd


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem

Philippe Herreweghe

La Chapelle Royale, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Collegium Vocale Gent, Christiane Oelze, Gerald Finley


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)


----------



## Art Rock

Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos
Nathan Milstein & Wiener Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado

Always nice to revisit one of your first CD's.


----------



## haziz

Bruckner in small doses. In another thread I ranted about Bruckner's symphonies, only to be questioned by other forum members. Maybe I will find his music more palatable in small doses?

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 - First movement (I. Allegro moderato)*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Tintner_

I think The RSNO lighter sonority helps prevent Bruckner's music from curdling, but then I listened to only one movement.










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - First movement (I. Bewegt, nicht zu schnell)*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy
_
I don't think the famed Philadelphia sound does the music any favors. Maybe a lighter touch may help? Suggestions?


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc* - _Chamber Music_ 
by Ensemble Wien-Berlin, James Levine


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 26-29


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Maurice Ravel : Valses nobles et sentimentales; Sonatine; & La Valse
Alexander Scriabin : Piano Sonatas 4 & 5;Waltz in A flat Op.38; & 2 poems Op. 32

HJ Lim (Yamaha CFX 6295700 piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Widor: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 10

Daniel Chorzempa (organ)


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto*
_Rostropovich - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Louis Lortie - BBC Philharmonic - Edward Gardner
_


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to Beethoven No.3 from this set, whilst I really like the way Skrowaczeski approaches this I do feel that the tempo in the first movement is just too fast.


----------



## jim prideaux

SanAntone said:


> *Poulenc* - _Chamber Music_
> by Ensemble Wien-Berlin, James Levine
> 
> View attachment 151294


Your post has just reminded me that I have this.....one of the earlier CD's I bought and remember how good it is ( I went through a big Poulenc 'phase')....now where the hell is it?


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Grand Concerto in A minor

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> That's different. To be honest, I wish there were a different narrator. David Lang's voice doesn't project the irony that the text is calling for. This is the kind of thing Laurie Anderson could pull off well.


i am fine with his voice but understand your point.

then you 
suggest that Laurie Anderson would be a good substitute.

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very insightful of you. :tiphat:


----------



## haziz

*Busoni: Piano Concerto*
_John Ogdon - RPO - John Alldis Choir - Daniell Revenaugh_

I am not sure I have the fortitude at this moment for a piano concerto in five movements, including a chorus in one movement, and lasting as long as Beethoven's ninth, but we'll see how long I last.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151300


*Frédéric Chopin*

Waltzes

Stephen Hough, piano

2011


----------



## elgar's ghost

haziz said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - First movement (I. Bewegt, nicht zu schnell)*
> _Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_
> 
> _I don't think the famed Philadelphia sound does the music any favors. Maybe a lighter touch may help? Suggestions?
> _


Tintner with the RSNO again?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Robert Shaw Festival Singers in Francis Poulenc's "Mass in G Major":


----------



## Helgi

*Schumann: Piano Concerto*
Philippe Herreweghe, Orchestre des Champs-Élysées
Andreas Staier on fortepiano


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel-Leguerney & Hahn*

CD 3


----------



## Malx

A fine little selection of miniatures for small or chamber orchestra played by members of the orchestra in various combinations.

*Stravinsky, Suites 1 & 2 for small orchestra, Concerto for Chamber Orchestra 'Dumbarton Oaks', Concerto for String Orchestra 'Basle Concerto' - Columbia SO, Igor Stravinsky.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 & Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## cougarjuno

Some wonderful Copland pieces here under Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic, including Copland playing his Piano Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Le Sueur, Ceremonial Music*

This is a collection of oratorios for the coronations of Napoleon, Louis VXIII, and Charles X. I really like music from the French Baroque; it's just fun to hear, even when it's being serious.


----------



## Bourdon

*Four and Twenty Fiddlers*


----------



## haziz

*Horowitz plays Scarlatti*


----------



## Bkeske

Telarc 1987.

View attachment 151301


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment in Johann Sebastian Bach's "Mass in B minor":


----------



## ELbowe

*Online previewing this… sounds like a future purchase:
And Love Said...
Jodie Devos (soprano), Nicolas Kruger (Piano)
Label: Alpha Release Feb 2021

Includes:
Bridge: Come to Me in my Dreams
Bridge: Love went a-riding
Britten: On this Island, Op. 11
Gurney: Five Elizabethan Songs
Mercury: You Take My Breath Away
Quilter: Love's Philosophy, Op. 3 No. 1 (Shelley)
Etc., Etc.,
*


----------



## Conrad2

Bruckner Symphonies Cycle The Finale

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Herbert Von Karajan
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1988








Bruckner: Symphony No 9
Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1988


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*


----------



## Joe B

ELbowe said:


> *Online previewing this… sounds like a future purchase:
> And Love Said...
> Jodie Devos (soprano), Nicolas Kruger (Piano)
> Label: Alpha Release Feb 2021
> 
> Includes:
> Bridge: Come to Me in my Dreams
> Bridge: Love went a-riding
> Britten: On this Island, Op. 11
> Gurney: Five Elizabethan Songs
> Mercury: You Take My Breath Away
> Quilter: Love's Philosophy, Op. 3 No. 1 (Shelley)
> Etc., Etc.,
> *
> View attachment 151302


I gave a listen yesterday to samples at prestomusic.com. I don't think I'm going to pull the trigger on this disc. But I'm on the fence, so its in my 'favorites'.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - First movement (I. Bewegt, nicht zu schnell)*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Tintner_

More Bruckner in small doses.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*
> 
> View attachment 151306


The C major, can't remember the K. but I adore Geza Anda there (actually, usually, I think he's a great player), especially for his cadenza in the first movement. He adds a little harmonic update (anachronism, ok) to a simple figuration that brings it into the 20th century (so far gone, lol) and it's just the dash of paprika needed. 
I see quite a few people hearing Gulda here in lots of literature and I don't get that. Guess I have to try again, I find him pianistically uninspired, flat unyielding tone.

K 503


----------



## vincula

Art Rock said:


> Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos
> Nathan Milstein & Wiener Philharmoniker & Claudio Abbado
> 
> Always nice to revisit one of your first CD's.


Thanks a lot! I'm revising this one triggered by your recommendation:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joachim Raff

Mendelssohn Symphony #3


----------



## Bkeske

One of the CD's gifted me. Telarc 1995.

Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1 is, personally, hard to stomach, especially the first movement allegro. A bit too flamboyant for my taste. Or, perhaps it is its 'popularity', or both.

None-the-less....giving it a spin

View attachment 151310


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
> _Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


There was no need for me to order this disc as I already have it all on other CDs. I wonder why Sony didn't include Ormandy's RCA recordings of Shostakovich's Symphonies #13, 14 and 15? !4 is only available on vinyl, as far as I know, so I would have purchased it just for that. Doesn't Sony own Columbia, as well as RCA?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## WNvXXT

II Andante | III Adagio | IV Allegro


----------



## 13hm13

Christian Sinding (1856-1941): Suite for Violin and Orchestra in A minor, op.10

... on ...


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Misha Keylin - Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra - Dennis Burkh_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bkeske

BMG/RCA Silver Seal. Rite/Fireworks originally recorded 1968, Firebird 1964. Released 1991

View attachment 151319


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 144 "Nimm, was dein ist, und gehe hin," 84 "Ich bin vergnügt," & 92 "Ich hab in Gottes Herz and Sinn"
Miah Persson, Wilke te Brummelstroete, James Oxley, Jonathan Brown
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonnengesang by Gubaidulina tonight as well. Seems just as new and exciting! Absolutely a new favorite. This is the 3rd recording I heard this weekend, now with Pieter Wispelwey, Collegium Vocale Gent/Daniel Reuss. Written for cello, chamber choir and percussion in 1997. I still didn't hear the Rostropovich version. Will do!


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos (violin) and Peter Nagy (piano) performing sonatas by Stravinsky and J.S. Bach:


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 144 "Nimm, was dein ist, und gehe hin," 84 "Ich bin vergnügt," & 92 "Ich hab in Gottes Herz and Sinn"
> Miah Persson, Wilke te Brummelstroete, James Oxley, Jonathan Brown
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


Are you giving the full year's Cantatas a second run through Knorf?


----------



## Malx

I am awaiting delivery of the remastered Haitink Philips box of Bruckner Symphonies - due tomorrow. 
With my anticipation levels running high I decided to try and cool things a little by giving a listen to another of Haitink's formidable Bruckner recordings.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink. *
A live recording which makes the 75 mins the recording takes seem like a few short minutes - there is a feeling of unity to this performance I find special.

Single disc image - I have the recording in the box below.


----------



## Bkeske

Deutsche Grammophon 1992

View attachment 151324


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> Are you giving the full year's Cantatas a second run through Knorf?


Possibly, kinda looks like it, but probably not strictly. I do really enjoy them.

In other news:

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Nymphéa_ for string quartet and electronics
Kronos Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Zubin Mehta conducting. This one is on Spotify.


----------



## agoukass

Elgar: Introduction and Allegro; Serenade for Strings; Elegy; Dances from "The Spanish Lady" 
Warlock: Serenade; Capriol Suite 

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## 13hm13

Symph in D maj. on...

Nicolai: Orchestral Works, Vol. 1


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26
Ekaterina Sergeeva, Alexander Timchenko
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev

This was a recommendation I gave in the thread requesting pieces like Mahler 8. It's a piece I enjoy very much; even if it's a bit less bonkers than later Scriabin, this is nonetheless a gorgeous and fascinating symphony.


----------



## Rambler

Bernstein: West Side Story & Symphonic Suite from the film 'On the Waterfront' on DG









This West Side Story is perhaps a bit too operatic for its own good. It's a piece of it's time, designed to appeal a wide audience, rather than musical snobs like me!

The On the Waterfront suite stands up very well as a concert piece.


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"*

London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










A very cute, cheerful piece. It's rather interesting, some moments it feels like I'm listening to something from 1780, then the next I'll be reminded that it was indeed Prokofiev who composed this and not Mozart.


----------



## Malx

Played the first piece from a new arrival a couple of times.

*Weinberg, 3 Pieces for Violin & Piano - Gidon Kremer & Yulianna Avdeeva*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Prokofiev* - Symphony no.4 (1947 revised version)
Orchestre National de France, Rostropovich. CD. Elatus.

The Neeme Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra/Chandos/1-7 has been delivered by Amazon Prime a couple of hours ago, but I shall listen to my existing 1-5 symphonies and get to the Jarvi later for better comparison.


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc *- _Piano Works_
Gen Tomuro


----------



## SanAntone

Rambler said:


> Bernstein: West Side Story & Symphonic Suite from the film 'On the Waterfront' on DG
> 
> View attachment 151327
> 
> 
> This West Side Story is perhaps a bit too operatic for its own good. It's a piece of it's time, designed to appeal a wide audience, rather than musical snobs like me!
> 
> The On the Waterfront suite stands up very well as a concert piece.


Jose Carreras was hopelessly miscast in this recording. Recently, I watched the movie version made in 1960, and have always thought the show to be a major achievement. The original Broadway cast album and even the movie soundtrack are far superior to the DG travesty.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Notturno for 4 Orchestras

Maag/LSO


----------



## Bkeske

Heribert Esser conducting the Wiener Symphoniker. Original recording 1969. Remastered German release, date unknown, but probably the mid-80's....a guess.

Sounds very nice. IMO Ashkenasi was recorded just tad bit too far left in many cases. Seems they could have cleaned that up just slightly.

View attachment 151331


----------



## Malx

Two works by Saariaho the second of which has a connection to the String Quartet choice for this week which I'll get to in the next few days.

*Saariaho, Oltra Mar* & Nymphéa Reflection - Tapiola Chamber Choir*, Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*

Fabulous - another why have I left it so long moment, thanks to other threads for giving the memory a jolt from time to time.


----------



## starthrower

Contemporary choral music, In Memory Of The Victims Of The Second World War.


----------



## adriesba

SanAntone said:


> Jose Carreras was hopelessly miscast in this recording. Recently, I watched the movie version made in 1960, and have always thought the show to be a major achievement. The original Broadway cast album and even the movie soundtrack are far superior to the DG travesty.


On YouTube I've seen the clip from the recording sessions where Carreras really struggles with the text and Bernstein gets frustrated. It's rather difficult to watch and doesn't make me want to listen to the recording!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ_
Orchestre Philharmonique et Chœur de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung

Another recommendation I made in the "music like Mahler 8" thread. Made me want to hear it.


----------



## SanAntone

adriesba said:


> On YouTube I've seen the clip from the recording sessions where Carreras really struggles with the text and Bernstein gets frustrated. It's rather difficult to watch and doesn't make me want to listen to the recording!


Yes, it is gruesome. 

TD

*Mozart *- _Les Quatuors Dedies a Haydn_
Quatuor Mosaiques


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

I stumbled on this on Spotify. This is a surprise. I'm spontaneously waving my hands in the air. I need to close my window; the UPS delivery guy is looking at me askance.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #32


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2019

SACD


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*

I'm a big fan of orchestral precision, and boy, this is precise.


----------



## Bkeske

Collegium Vocale Bochum/Dr. Hans Jaskulsky Choir Master. Prospect 1996. Germany

View attachment 151339

View attachment 151340


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_David Oistrakh - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Rambler

*Benjamin Britten: Songs & Proverbs of William Blake* Gerald Finley (baritone) & Julius Drake (piano) on hyperion
















And to finish this week's listening we have this rather nice collection of Britten songs.


----------



## haziz

*Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto Nos. 2 & 3*
_Misha Keylin - Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra - Dennis Burkh_


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in music by Peter Vasks:


----------



## mparta

I listened to the NYPO/Boulez Miraculous Mandarin during my walk today after hearing the old BBC/Dorati in the car this morning. Sort of getting quite a fondness for it.
But I hightly recommend this youtube:






I'm not sure it fully follows what I thought was the plot, but since it's difficult to find a film of the full orchestra/chorus version danced, i recommend this, as it is very attractive dancing and really adds tremendously to my appreciation of the danceableness of the score.

Expressionism, lovely. Who knew?


----------



## senza sordino

Martinu Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra (1950), Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1952), Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra (1943)









Bartok Concerto for Orchestra (1943, rev 1945), Dance Suite (1923), Music for Strings Percussion and Celeste (1936)









Janacek Sinfonietta (1926), Capriccio (1926), Suite from 'The Cunning Little Vixen' (1922-1924, suite finally revised by Sir Charles Mackerras 2008)









Janacek Jealousy (1895), Violin Concerto 'The Wandering of a little soul' (1926 incomplete, completed in 1988 by two guys), The Ballad of Blanik (1919), The Fiddler's Child (1913), The Danube (1923-25), Taras Bulba (1915-1918)









Janacek Glagolitic Mass (1926), Adagio (1890), Ave Maria (1904), Our Father (The Lord's Prayer) (1906)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony no. 8
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
2014 recording
SACD

Maestro Inbal & japanese fans =>









Inbal's 80th birthday present given to him by the members of the Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra (A SACD of Mahler's 10th symphony) =>


----------



## Bkeske

Released in 1997, I believe. Not sure. Don't know to much about this 'Edition' set (all seem to be with the Berlin Philharmonic) but there are a number of them released on EMI. Digitally remastered at Abby Road.

The Piano Concerto is #4

View attachment 151345


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Gubaidulina here. Piano quintet now. It seems more lighthearted than anything else I've heard from her. I'll hear it all, but I don't like it half as much as many of the other pieces I listened to.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151347


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Don Giovanni

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

2012


----------



## SanAntone

*Babel - Quartets by Schumann, Shaw and Shotakovich*
Calidore String Quartet











> The desire to explore the innate human drive for communication is the focus of Babel. For this recording the Calidore String Quartet gathered music which transmits ideas by imitating language; its rhythms, cadences and intentions. But it also explores what happens when music substitutes for language. When it fills the void of forbidden speech or even how it carries on when language has been exhausted. The result, a compilation of quartets by Schumann, Shostakovich and Caroline Shaw, demonstrates the visceral forms of expression that exist at the intersection of music and language. The Calidore String Quartet has been praised by The New York Times for its deep reserves of virtuosity and irrepressible dramatic instinct and the Los Angeles Times for its balance of intellect and expression. Recipient of a 2018 Avery Fisher Career Grant and a 2017 Lincoln Center Award for Emerging Artists, the Calidore String Quartet first made international headlines as winner of the inaugural $100,000 Grand Prize of the 2016 M-Prize Chamber Arts Competition. The quartet was the first North American ensemble to win the Borletti-Buitoni Trust Fellowship, a BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist, and is currently in residence with the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Centers Bowers Program (formerly CMS Two).


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: String Quartet
Ravel: String Quartet 

Quatuor Loewenguth


----------



## Weston

Malx said:


> Two works by Saariaho the second of which has a connection to the String Quartet choice for this week which I'll get to in the next few days.
> 
> *Saariaho, Oltra Mar* & Nymphéa Reflection - Tapiola Chamber Choir*, Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*
> 
> Fabulous - another why have I left it so long moment, thanks to other threads for giving the memory a jolt from time to time.


Possibly my favorite living composer. I bought this recording a number of years ago and still haven't explored all of it thoroughly.


----------



## Bkeske

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Charles Neidich clarinet. Weber - Concerto for Clarinet and orchestra No. 1 in F minor, Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in E flat major, & Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra No. 2 in E flat major. Rossini - Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet and Orchestra in E flat major. Deutsche Grammophon 1992, German release.

View attachment 151350


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Op.76, Op.118, Op.119
Julius Katchen










Handel: Keyboard suites
Andrei Gavrilov
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Weston

*BRUCKNER - Thomas Dausgaard / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, 2018*










Movement 1 is taken at a galloping speed. I'm not sure it's to my taste. I'm also finding this recording so brittle and digital it has no warmth for me. I'm listening on Spotify for now while I get my own collection reorganized after the loss of previous computers. I'm supposedly on Premium for better sound. Is it still a Spotify issue or is this recording just harsh to begin with?

I picked a Bruckner piece more or less at random without realizing half of this thread is Bruckner binging recently!

*BRAHMS - Anotni Wit / Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Tiana Yang, violin / Gabriel Schwabe, cello*










Yes, this one has the same tinny brittle timbre. It must be Spotify or my ears have changed. I wonder how I can EQ those frequencies a bit. Wonderful concerto though.


----------



## Guest




----------



## HenryPenfold

Weston said:


> *BRUCKNER - Thomas Dausgaard / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement 1 is taken at a galloping speed. I'm not sure it's to my taste. I'm also finding this recording so brittle and digital it has no warmth for me. I'm listening on Spotify for now while I get my own collection reorganized after the loss of previous computers. I'm supposedly on Premium for better sound. Is it still a Spotify issue or is this recording just harsh to begin with?
> 
> I picked a Bruckner piece more or less at random without realizing half of this thread is Bruckner binging recently!
> 
> *BRAHMS - Anotni Wit / Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Tiana Yang, violin / Gabriel Schwabe, cello*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this one has the same tinny brittle timbre. It must be Spotify or my ears have changed. I wonder how I can EQ those frequencies a bit. Wonderful concerto though.


I've not heard the Dausgaard myself, but I know a few people who have, and they recommend the performance and the recording. Maybe your Spotify service is having an off day.


----------



## Bkeske

A real departure for me. I love Leo Kottke, and listen to him frequently, but this is the first and only purely classical guitar album I now own. Thanks to a freind.

Recorded on August 16-18 and September 11-14, 1991, at the Parish Church of the Holy Trinity, Weston, Hertfordshire, England.

A Musical Heritage Society release in 1994, it was also released on Musicmasters Classics in 1992.

Quite nice.

View attachment 151352


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 (original and revised versions)

*London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










Just had to get more Prokofiev listening in today and so decided to listen to both versions of this symphony. They are both wonderful, but I like the revised version better. I like how Prokofiev spends substantially more time with the music in three of the four movements, and in my opinion, the addition of the piano really makes the piece shine.


----------



## Weston

HenryPenfold said:


> I've not heard the Dausgaard myself, but I know a few people who have, and they recommend the performance and the recording. Maybe your Spotify service is having an off day.


It turns out I hadn't used Spotify in so long and had to reload the software, it reverted to a default low quality setting. I boosted the audio setting and now it sounds better. Good grief!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Weston said:


> It turns out I hadn't used Spotify in so long and had to reload the software, it reverted to a default low quality setting. I boosted the audio setting and now it sounds better. Good grief!


All's well that ends well


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

To conclude tonight's program:


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Mother Goose

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Le Tombeau de Couperin
Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ma Mère l'Oye
Shéhérazade - Ouverture de féerie


----------



## 13hm13

Schneider, G A: Sinfonia Concertante in D Major, Op. 19 
... on ...

Symphonies Concertantes---Consortium Classicum, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## Conrad2

American Music
Quatuor Diotima String Quartet
Label: Naïve
Release Year: 2011


----------



## Gothos

Enigma.Pomp.Cicumstance.What more could you possibly need?


----------



## daco

Adémar de Chabannes
Troped Apostolic Mass for St. Martial
New York Ensemble for Early Music

I really enjoyed listening to this. Great voices.

My teenage son is currently into movie soundtracks, and really wants me to listen to the Interstellar soundtrack. Not sure whether it classifies as classical, but that's what I'm listening to next!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum

Schola Cantorum of the Cardinal Vaughan Memorial School, Iestyn Evans, Scott Price

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Bruckner: Christus factus est, WAB 11
Dove: Seek him that maketh the seven stars
Fauré: Requiem: In Paradisum
Lauridsen: Dirait-on
Lotti: Crucifixus
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Rutter: The Lord bless you and keep you
Stanford: The Blue Bird, Op. 119 No. 3
Victoria: Ave Maria
Whitacre: Lux aurumque


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn : Symphony No. 098*
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ferenc Fricsay, cond.
Rec. 1954









CD #23 FROM:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
James Levine


----------



## vincula

A morning prayer :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Dulova Harps On

3rd Symphony.First time listening and its a fascinating work. Wonderful way to end my night.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 orig. version)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt

Not my preferred version of this symphony, but a very convincing performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part four for between now and early afternoon.

_Grand Sonata_ in G for piano op.37 (1878):










_Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ for unaccompanied choir op.41 (1878):










Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1879-80):










_Capriccio Italien_ for orchestra op.45 (1880):










_Serenade_ in C for string orchestra op.48 (1880):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 orig. version)
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt
> 
> Not my preferred version of this symphony, but a very convincing performance.


I got tickets to see Blomstedt live here:

https://drkoncerthuset.dk/event/blomstedt-schuberts-9-english-1-2/

The question's whether we'll be allowed to attend due to Covid19 restrictions. Maybe my last chance, as he's 93 years old... And active! Absolutely amazing. RESPECT :tiphat:!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

vincula said:


> I got tickets to see Blomstedt live here:
> 
> https://drkoncerthuset.dk/event/blomstedt-schuberts-9-english-1-2/
> 
> The question's whether we'll be allowed to attend due to Covid19 restrictions. Maybe my last chance, as he's 93 years old... And active! Absolutely amazing. RESPECT :tiphat:!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I hope you get to! I saw Blomstedt live multiple times in San Francisco, back in the day. Wonderful conductor!


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt-Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Ave Maria (No. 12 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Berceuse S174 (first version)
Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Réminiscences de Norma, S394


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 11

Mitsuko Uchida










Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D Major

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 orig. version)
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt
> 
> Not my preferred version of this symphony, but a very convincing performance.


That recording made quite a splash in the UK. It was the recommended choice on BBC Radio 3's building a library programme. It's not my first choice by any stretch, but it is very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Conrad2 said:


> American Music
> Quatuor Diotima String Quartet
> Label: Naïve
> Release Year: 2011
> View attachment 151353


A great disc. Apart from the mesmerising Crumb offering, the 'Different Trains' is an enjoyable alternative to the Kronos ...


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini - Daniil Trivonov, Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 
*

(album says No. 2, could't find a link for the 3&4 album with supported format)


----------



## Helgi

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Celibidache/München

My first Celi experience. Currently in the last throes of the adagio. Listening to this in the middle of the day while working on the computer is maybe not the right setting. Rather in the evening with the curtains drawn - or live, as he would have had it.

Feierlich langsam, doch nicht schleppend


----------



## Rogerx

Addinsell: Warsaw Concertoetc

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon

Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
Gottschalk, L: Grande Fantaisie triomphale sur l'hymne national brésilien RO108 (Op 69) 1869
Litolff: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms* : _Clarinet Trio | Piano Quartet No. 2_
by Nash Ensemble


----------



## starthrower

Revisiting this one for the first time in several years. It contains much beautiful music, colorful orchestration, and choral singing. I bought a used copy and ended up with a CD from the late composer David Diamond's personal collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Passion Cantatas

Klaus Mertens (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 28, 30, 35, 36, 38, 39 & 40
Joseph Keilberth & the Bamberger Symphoniker *

These represent discs 1 & 2 of the EMI/Warner Classics Icons Joseph Keilberth box set and I have to say that I am thoroughly enjoying his interpretations and the Bamberger Symphoniker's performances of this music. These rank amongst my favourite Mozart Symphony recordings after only a couple of listens.

The performances capture the spirit of the music and have a perfect balance of musical power and weight - strong when needed but with a strong momentum. The tempi are also well chosen, lively but never overdriven. For me, these performances are in that "Goldilocks" zone, that is to say just right.

I previously listened to the recording of *Bruckner's Sixth Symphony performed by Joseph Keilberth and the Berliner Philharmoniker* on disc 19 of this set. This was an excellent performance of the work, I really enjoyed it. I've tended to listen more to Bruckner's Fifth Symphony lately but this has inspired me to spend more time with the Sixth.

Joseph Keilberth has made a very strong impression musically very quickly. This Icons set is going to be a very rewarding purchase.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151362


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphony No. 1 in D major, op. 25, "Classical"
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, op. 100

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1969 and 1982, reissued 1992


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
> James Levine


Deserves a comment, c'mon!!!! The orchestra playing beggars description here. The choral movements and Marilyn Horne are the last word in joyful, scintillating interpretation of the folk origin of much of Mahler's vocal output.
And....
Last and MOST.....
The last movement, which is just a long gorgeous song in any iteration, here is even more, and then Levine makes (lets?) the CSO do its thing at the very end and if you're not a couple of inches deeper in your chair after that last chord, you've moved on to another world and become incorporeal. :trp: It's not that it's loud, it's the unbridled power that they marshal with complete control. I would hold that no other orchestra can do that and it bears some thinking. It's what impressed the European players when the CSO toured with Solti in the 70s.
We have so many magnificent orchestras, it's sort of a thing that builds one up in a world of such general mediocrity


----------



## HerbertNorman

Kol Nidrei played by Pablo Casals ... just a beautiful piece of music imo


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - The Taming of the Shrew Overture (Chailly/London)
Moszkowski - Piano Concerto (Lane/Hyperion)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543_
[Rec. 1990]
_Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550_
[Rec. 1994]
_Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"_
[Rec. 1990]







_Conductor:_ Gunter Wand
_Orchestra:_ NDR Symphony Orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D. 417, "Tragic"_
[Rec. 1960]







_Conductor:_ Eugen Jochum
_Orchestra:_ Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam

*Robert Schumann*
_Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6
_[Rec. 1971]
_Kinderszenen, Op. 15_
[Rec. 1974]
_Kreisleriana, Op. 16_
[Rec. 1972]







_Piano:_ Claudio Arrau


----------



## Conrad2

Gordon Chin: Double Concerto for Violin and Strings / Formosa Seasons for Violin and Strings
Cho-Liang Lin
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2007








Recommended by Kiki in this theard


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ravel - Ma mère L'oye ... Martha Argerich-Mikhail Pletnev DG


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Alfven: Symphony No. 1. Borowicz, Deutches Symphonie Orchester Berlin. For Saturday Symphony. I found this very pleasant and listenable, but I've since forgotten it from Saturday! I thought the performance and recording excellent.










Handel, Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus. La Nuova Musica. Vibrant and alive.










Dufay: Missa L'homme arme. Oxford Camerata. Summerly. Beautifully performed and recommended.










Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Violin Concerto No. 2. Tianwa Yang. These is a wonderfully engaging work, brilliantly performed by Yang. Worth a listen if you haven't heard it.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (4 movement version). Rattle, Berlin. Rattle's performance is perfectly fine and the orchestra superb but doesn't reach the sublime heights of other recordings. As far as the last movement I can take it or leave it. I've always felt satisfied with the 3 movement version, the Adagio being one of the greatest movements ever written, in my opinion.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part five for late afternoon and early evening.

_Overture: 1812_ for orchestra op.49 (1880):










Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1881-82):










_Elegy_ for string orchestra WoO (1884):










_Manfred Symphony_ in B-minor for orchestra op.58 (1885):










_Orchestral Suite no.3_ op.55 (1884):
_Orchestral Suite no.4_ [_Mozartiana_] op.61 (1887):


----------



## Knorf

*Lowell Liebermann*: Three Lullabies, Op. 76; Sonata for Two Pianos, Op. 117; Variations on a theme by Mozart, Op. 42; _Daydream and Nightmare_, for two piano/eight hands, Op. 94
88-Squared Piano Duo (Jeffrey and Karen Savage) with Lowell Liebermann and William Hobbs on the last track

Music for two pianos. Happy Birthday, Lowell!










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Trios for Violin, Cello, and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2 and B-flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov

New arrival: CD 1 is a "bonus disc" of these two trios. This completes an order I placed with Presto back in early November, 2020.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151375


*Clara Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7
3 Romances for piano, op. 11
Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, op. 14
3 Romances for violin and piano, op. 22
Widmung (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Mondacht (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Piano Sonata in G minor

Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
Jonathan Aasgaard, cello
Elena Urioste, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Holly Mathieson

2019


----------



## Weston

Knorf said:


> *Lowell Liebermann*: Three Lullabies, Op. 76; Sonata for Two Pianos, Op. 117; Variations on a theme by Mozart, Op. 42; _Daydream and Nightmare_, for two piano/eight hands, Op. 94
> 88-Squared Piano Duo (Jeffrey and Karen Savage) with Lowell Liebermann and William Hobbs on the last track
> 
> Music for two pianos. Happy Birthday, Lowell!


Liebermann's flute concerto is one of the most achingly beautiful pieces I've ever heard. Nice to see his name crop up here.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony 0 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> A great disc. Apart from the mesmerising Crumb offering, the 'Different Trains' is an enjoyable alternative to the Kronos ...


Listening on Spotify, I'd have to agree with you. Quatour Diotima has more of a sense of freedom in its playing. The Kronos recording sounds tense.

I was at a talk session at Vanderbilt with the Kronos Quartet, and they complained about how Steve Reich drove them crazy as they were recording with his nitpicking (using my words, not theirs). I don't know if their version is the definitive "Reich" interpretation or just a reflection of their frustration.


----------



## HerbertNorman

One of my favourite performers, one of my favourite composers...I wish you "Gute Nacht"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2. Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Listening on Spotify, I'd have to agree with you. Quatour Diotima has more of a sense of freedom in its playing. The Kronos recording sounds tense.
> 
> I was at a talk session at Vanderbilt with the Kronos Quartet, and they complained about how Steve Reich drove them crazy as they were recording with his nitpicking (using my words, not theirs). I don't know if their version is the definitive "Reich" interpretation or just a reflection of their frustration.


Sounds like a very interesting talk you attended. There is a tenseness in the Kronos, good observation. I hadn't really picked up on it. I take for granted that the tenseness is in the music, the subject (and what an incredibly tense subject). Thinking about it, Diotima are more relaxed, and my memory tells me they take a bit longer too (not that it's noticeable to my ears). Whatever, they are different and welcome performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Symphony No. 2. Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


I really fancy that box, but I'm a bit skint at the moment!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## pmsummer

ACANTUS
_Sacred *"Songs of the People"* from Medieval Italy_
Acantus

_Gimell_


----------



## Joe B

Listened to 2 favorites for my commute, trip to the dentist, and then back home again. These 2 discs are rather like book ends of choral music, each at a different end of the spectrum, yet they create a balanced listening experience. The Will Todd disc I am finishing at home now. Both discs feature Nigel Short leading Tenebrae, one of the finest chambers choirs out there.


----------



## pmsummer

MITTEN IM LEBEN 1517
_In the midst of life at the beginning of the Reformation_
*Sacred and Secular 16th Century Sources*
Calmus Ensemble
Lautten Compagney
Wolfgang Katshner - director
_
Carus_


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart* : _Quintet For Clarinet & Strings_, KV 581
Kuijken String Quartet


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Lili Boulanger - Du fond de l'abime (Psalm 130), Psalms 24 and 129, Pie Jesu*
Igor Markevitch/Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus; Oralia Dominguez, Raymond Amade (soloists)

Lili Boulanger's story is one of the most interesting, tragic, and sadly forgotten in all music. She died at age 24 having composed a handful of startlingly original and fascinating works. These choral works are absolutely stunning, with _Du fond de l'abime_ in particular being one of the great masterpieces of 20th century choral music.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" by Mozart, Op. 66; Sonatas for Cello and Piano in F major and G minor, Op. 5 Nos. 1-2, Variations on "See, the Conqu'ring Hero comes" by Handel, WoO 45
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Alexander Melnikov, piano


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trios
Trio Sora


----------



## 13hm13

Hans knappertsbusch conducts bruckner 8 (1951) 9 (1950) - tahra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Lili Boulanger - Du fond de l'abime (Psalm 130), Psalms 24 and 129, Pie Jesu*
> Igor Markevitch/Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus; Oralia Dominguez, Raymond Amade (soloists)
> 
> Lili Boulanger's story is one of the most interesting, tragic, and sadly forgotten in all music. She died at age 24 having composed a handful of startlingly original and fascinating works. These choral works are absolutely stunning, with _Du fond d'abime_ in particular being one of the great masterpieces of 20th century choral music.


I wholeheartedly agree, and that specific work leaves a strong impression. One of those cases where we lost an impressive talent too prematurely.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bloch*: _The Sonatas for Violin & Piano, Piano Sonata_
Nurit Stark & Cédric Pescia


----------



## Dimace

When it comes to Violin, Arthur is one of my first choices. *Mendelssohn's Violin Concertos In E Minor & D Minor* are not the exception. FANTASTIC overall performance from Mr. *Grumiaux* and almost perfect sound for a 1972 (Philips 1XLP) recording. Grab it!


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: _The Isle of the Dead_, Op. 29; _The Rock_, Op. 7; Symphonic Dances, Op. 45
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto in E minor":









edit: inspired by @Dimace's post above.


----------



## Guest

Exemplary playing and sound.










If you want a copy, you had better act fast because at Amazon's price of $269, it won't last long!


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Weston

Fazioli said:


> Exemplary playing and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a copy, you had better act fast because at Amazon's price of $269, it won't last long!


I've always loved, loved, loved this cover art. Does anyone know who is the artist? I don't believe I'll be purchasing the album to find out, although I do enjoy the Schnittke orchestral works I've heard.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Weston said:


> I've always loved, loved, loved this cover art. Does anyone know who is the artist? I don't believe I'll be purchasing the album to find out, although I do enjoy the Schnittke orchestral works I've heard.


There are album covers way better than that one, btw
Horrible album covers


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr - Violin Concertos Nos. 6, 8 & 11

Simone Lamsma (violin)

Sinfonia Finlandia, Patrick Gallois


----------



## Weston

*ROBERT FÜRSTENTHAL - Cello Sonata in F minor, Op. 58 and Viola Sonata in D minor, Op. 57*
The Rosetti Ensemble

Some lovely melodies here, probably too common practice for its mid-1970s time, or maybe it's post neo-classical? Thus the composer doesn't even get a Wikipedia page. That's a shame. Music doesn't always have to be cutting edge to command my attention. These works have a slightly Brahmsian flavor to my ears.










*HENRYK GÓRECKI - String Quartet No.1, Op. 62, "Already it is Dusk" (1988)*
Tippett Quartet

"Already it is Dusk." I know the feeling, and this work overflows with it. At times not for the faint of heart, it reminds me a little of Ginastera's work, at other times of Beethoven's _Heiliger Dankgesang_. It's nice to hear something besides this composer's greatest hit.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> I've always loved, loved, loved this cover art. Does anyone know who is the artist? I don't believe I'll be purchasing the album to find out, although I do enjoy the Schnittke orchestral works I've heard.


It's by Yuly Perevezentsev from the triptych "Architectural Fantasies."


----------



## Gothos

First listening,and it's very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Johann Adolph Hasse. Sinfonia in D major from 'Demofoonte'

Various composers - 'Gloria Dresdensis' Treasures of the Dresden Court Chapel


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Suzanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Lynne Dawson (soprano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Ladies Of The Philharmonisch Koor Toonskunt, Rotterdam
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Music For Films

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

Music for the Movies
Our Town
Prairie Journal
The Heiress Suite
The Red Pony - Film Music (Suite)


----------



## 13hm13

(a great PC!!!!)

Adolph Henselt (1814-1889) & Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in F minor

.... on ....

Schumann - Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra - Lev Vinocour


----------



## WNvXXT

II Andante | III Adagio | IV Allegro​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part six for between now and early afternoon.

Symphony no.5 in E-minor for orchestra op.64 (1888):










_Hamlet_ - overture-fantasia for orchestra after Shakespeare op.67 (1888):








***

(*** the only image I can source - _Hamlet_ is played by the Leningrad PO, conducted by Aleksandr Dmitriev)

_The Sleeping Beauty_ - ballet in a prologue and three acts op.66 (1888-89):










String Sextet [_Souvenir de Florence_] in D-minor op.70 (1890 - rev. 1891-92):


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphony 1 and 3.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
> 
> Suzanne Mentzer (mezzo-soprano), Lynne Dawson (soprano)
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Ladies Of The Philharmonisch Koor Toonskunt, Rotterdam
> Jeffrey Tate


I wasn't aware of this recording Roger but I have always found Tate to be a very fine conductor who lets the music speak for itself.
What is your opinion of the performance?


----------



## Captainnumber36

edited and deleted. Stopped listening half way. I'm exploring ad free youtube! This rocks.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Italian cantatas

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Léa Desandre (mezzo)

Le Concert d'Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm (harpsichord, organ and conductor)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2018
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2018
Recording of the Month
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
February 2019
Choral & Song Choice
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I wasn't aware of this recording Roger but I have always found Tate to be a very fine conductor who lets the music speak for itself.
> What is your opinion of the performance?


It's a bit of a story, a friend of mine was record label manger at EMI, by the time the orchestra was recording it, he invited me for some sessions ( 1990) Tate was very nice and very approachable. However a part of the orchestra didn't like him. ( as did the public)
That said, personally it's fine, not the best so to speak. I much more prefer the Claus Peter Flor reording on RCA with Lucia Popp.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> It's a bit of a story, a friend of mine was record label manger at EMI, by the time the orchestra was recording it, he invited me for some sessions ( 1990) Tate was very nice and very approachable. However a part of the orchestra didn't like him. ( as did the public)
> That said, personally it's fine, not the best so to speak. I much more prefer the Claus Peter Flor reording on RCA with Lucia Popp.


Intresting tale Roger - I'll try and sample the recording on streaming services if I can find it. I don't tend to know conductors back story as well as others, I prefer as a general rule to let the musicmaking be my point of judgement. I will now have a look to see if Tate had other issues of disapproval amongst orchestras and musicians.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D 956. Pavel Haas Quartet with Danjulo Ishizaka on second cello

A phenomenal performance that I'm glad to have in my library. I listened to the excellent D&tM on the other disc last night and felt that I have to listen to this one now.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

This mornings listening:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

*Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Boston SO, Charles Munch.*


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries: Concert Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler *: _Symphony No. 9_ (arr. For Chamber Ensemble) 
Joolz Gale, Ensemble Mini









I hope he does them all. Well maybe not 2 or 8.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151406


*Pablo Sarasate*

Zigeunerweisen, op. 20
Airs espagnols, op. 18
Miramar - Zortzico, op. 42
Peterneras - Capriccio espagnol, op. 35
Nocturne-sérénade, op. 45
Viva Sevilla!, op. 38
Fantasie sur La Dame Blanche, op. 3

Tianwa Yang, violin
Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra
Ernest Martínez Izquierdo

2009


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I'm a Szell fanboy, but I haven't warmed to his Bruckner in the past. I'm making another stab at it. Right now I only have time for the adagio. it's a pleasant surprise; Szell does this one with sensitivity.


----------



## Chilham

Morricone: Cinema Paradiso - Love Theme

John Williams

Itzhak Perlman, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

Morricone: The Mission - Gabriel's Oboe

Paul Bateman

The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra

Badelt: Pirates of the Caribbean - Main Theme

Tolga Kashif

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Zimmer: Gladiator - Main Theme

Nic Raine

The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra










Strauss R: 2001: A Space Odyssey - Also sprach Zarathustra: I. Prelude (Sonnenaufgang)

Karl Böhm

Berlin Philharmonic

Strauss J II: 2001: A Space Odyssey - An der Schönen Blauen Donau

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic

Khachaturian: A Space Odyssey - Gayane Suite - Adagio

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Zimmer: Inception - Time
Morricone: C'era Una Volta il West
Morricone: Il Buono, il Brutto, il Cattivo
Vangelis: Chariots of Fire - Title Theme


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Lionel Bringuier


----------



## Chilham

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Lili Boulanger - Du fond de l'abime (Psalm 130), Psalms 24 and 129, Pie Jesu*
> Igor Markevitch/Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus; Oralia Dominguez, Raymond Amade (soloists)
> 
> Lili Boulanger's story is one of the most interesting, tragic, and sadly forgotten in all music. She died at age 24 having composed a handful of startlingly original and fascinating works. These choral works are absolutely stunning, with _Du fond de l'abime_ in particular being one of the great masterpieces of 20th century choral music.


I listened to her story last week on the BBC Radio 3 Composer of the Week podcast. As you say, a talent taken far too young, and suffered through her life by what we now now is Crohn's disease.

Her sister was a talent too.


----------



## Chilham

WNvXXT said:


>


"Mishima" was one of the revelations of my listening last year.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Beethoven's 3d Symphony "Eroica" - Herbert Van Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Helgi

I've been listening to Bruckner 8s: Celi/Munchen, Furtwängler/VPO '44, Wand/NDR Lübeck, and now Wand/BPO.










I listened to the Lübeck recording on YouTube but haven't been able to find it anywhere else, no CDs, no downloads, no nothing. Not even on Spotify!


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 In A Major, WAB 106
Solti; Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## vincula

Cloudy Tuesday here. I needed some light!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sbmonty

Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
Marc-André Hamilin


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt, Op. 112

Inga Nielsen, Helle Hinz (sopranos), Annemarie Moller, Elisabeth Halling (altos), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Guido Paevatalu (baritone), Christian Christiansen (bass)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Gustav Kuhn


----------



## starthrower




----------



## mparta

Helgi said:


> I've been listening to Bruckner 8s: Celi/Munchen, Furtwängler/VPO '44, Wand/NDR Lübeck, and now Wand/BPO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the Lübeck recording on YouTube but haven't been able to find it anywhere else, no CDs, no downloads, no nothing. Not even on Spotify!


If the Lubeck is the double with the 9th, I think I only found that from Japan?


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Petrushka
Pulcinella


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Hamlet" (Bamert/Chandos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Trio in E-flat, K.542 (Abegg Trio/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #104 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor - Yulianna Avdeeva (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello).*

An inventive and interesting work - a few more listens will be required before I get my head around it fully.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* : _Cello Suite no. 5 in C minor_ BWV 1011 
- Hidemi Suzuki | Netherlands Bach Society








> Bach could make a cello throb like an organ, as shown in the Cello Suite no. 5 in C minor, performed by Hidemi Suzuki for All of Bach. It is the darkest of the set of Six Cello Suites. The Prelude arises from the depths like an organ prelude, culminating in what appears to be a fugue, however difficult it may be in practice to play a fugue on one cello.
> 
> Recorded for the project All of Bach on August 25th 2017 at KIT Royal Tropical Institute, Amsterdam.


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc* : _Chamber Music_
Pascal Rogé, Gallois, Bourgue, Portal, Wallez, Cazalet









Just finished the _Sextuor for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn_, a fantastic work. Now continuing with the _Sonata for clarinet and piano_.


----------



## Malx

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No 1 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Royal Flemish Philharmonic Orchestra, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part seven for the rest of today. It's a pity that the Naxos sleevenotes make no mention as to who made the the string orchestra arrangement of the sextet or when it was done. It was a good idea, anyway - the sonorities and textures of the work are well-suited to the expansion in forces.

String Sextet [_Souvenir de Florence_] in D-minor op.70, posth. arr. for string orchestra by ???? (orig. 1890 and rev. 1891-92 - arr. ????):










_The Nutcracker_ - ballet in two acts with overture op.71 (1892):










_Allegro brillante_ for piano and orchestra in E-flat [a.k.a. Piano Concerto no.3] op.posth.75 (1893):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.74 (1893):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

New purchase (digital download.) I've sorted the FUBAR metadata and it's time to listen. So far, pretty good. Thielemann is not as indulgent and stretchy with phrasing as I had feared, based on past experience.


----------



## Barbebleu

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann
> 
> New purchase (digital download.) I've sorted the FUBAR metadata and it's time to listen. So far, pretty good. Thielemann is not as indulgent and stretchy with phrasing as I had feared, based on past experience.


I'm curious. What was the problem with the metadata? And who gets two symphonies in this box?


----------



## Knorf

Barbebleu said:


> I'm curious. What was the problem with the metadata? And who gets two symphonies in this box?


Haitink gets Nos. 4 & 5.

The metadata on the download I purchased disconnected the first movement of No. 1 from the rest, which is more of a problem than it sounds because it means the track order had to be edited for all of them. A bigger problem was that it also didn't include the specific conductors for their symphonies, just a list of all eight of them for all tracks. There were numerous small details beyond that as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

I'm trying to figure out why I didn't like Szell's conducting of Bruckner. This one sounds fine.


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109_
[Rec. 1979]







_Conductor:_ Gunter Wand
_Orchestra:_ Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 5/1
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A major, Op. 69
Cello Sonata #4 in C major, Op. 102/1
Cello Sonata #5 in D major, Op. 102/2
Variations on "See, the conqu'ring hero comes" in G major, WoO 45
Variations on Mozart's "Bei Mannern, wlche Liebe fuhlen" in E flat major, WoO 46
Variations on Mozart's "Ein Madchen oder Weibchen" in F major, Op. 66_
[Rec. 1965]







_Cello:_ Pierre Fournier
_Piano:_ Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Olga Kern plays Frédéric Chopin's Piano Sonata no. 2 (Steinway Model D) & no. 3 (Yamaha model CFIIIS)


----------



## starthrower

Works composed from 2000-2003


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151423


*Hans Bottermund*
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, transcription by Janos Starker

*Zoltán Kodály*
Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, op. 8
Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7

Janos Starker, cello
Josef Gingold, violin

recorded 1970, 1973, 1978; reissued 1987


----------



## vincula

Karajan when he's best.

Unadulterated ever musical joy!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Karajan when he's best.
> 
> Unadulterated ever musical joy!
> 
> View attachment 151424
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


But I must say that Karajan's best comes in many shapes and sizes ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Haitink gets Nos. 4 & 5.
> 
> The metadata on the download I purchased disconnected the first movement of No. 1 from the rest, which is more of a problem than it sounds because it means the track order had to be edited for all of them. A bigger problem was that it also didn't include the specific conductors for their symphonies, just a list of all eight of them for all tracks. There were numerous small details beyond that as well.


For those of us that have availed ourselves of the SupraphonCZ bargains, this is a stroll in the park .... :lol:


----------



## adriesba

HenryPenfold said:


> For those of us that have availed ourselves of the SupraphonCZ bargains, this is a stroll in the park .... :lol:


Ah, yes. I just discovered their site recently, and there are some really good deals, but I did have to change a bunch of metadata when I purchased from them.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> For those of us that have availed ourselves of the SupraphonCZ bargains, this is a stroll in the park .... :lol:


Argh, I'm still not done sorting the Reiner set from there...

In other news:

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
(1980s)

Indeed, this is much better than I had been led to believe. Terrific, in fact!


----------



## Mark Dee

Mauro Giuliani - Sonatine, Op. 71 No. 3 played by Richard Savino.


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> But I must say that Karajan's best comes in many shapes and sizes ....


I don't see myself as a "Karajan fan" in general, but to Caesar what belongs to Caesar :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Sonatas for Violin and Piano Nos. 8-10, in G major Op. 30 No. 3, A major Op. 47 "Kreutzer," & G major Op. 96
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov

Very enjoyable box of recordings!


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Petrushka
> Pulcinella


Well I understand why EMI did not release this recording of Petrushka, but was it the right decision? To begin with, the recording is very good, it is clear as a watercolor painting, the woodwinds are audible and what you hear is in a sense a Stravinsky that is still under construction with only a layer of primer.
Unsurprisingly there is no striving for slickness, the whole idea could plunge him into frenzy.
Sometimes it feel likes you are listening to an amateur orchestra. What we get to hear is the result of not enough rehearsal time but enough to hear what could have been. A very quirky Petrushka that cannot be compared to any other.
The Premier Tableau is very convincing notwithstanding the croaking oboe.  What it has most of all is an intriguing atmosphere that cancels out all shortcomings in my view. I love it.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today; loaded the CD player with the world of string quartets:

































We start with the Emerson Quartet with the late Romantic favorites by Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, and Borodin; all very beautiful, and I read that when the great Russian author of _Anna Karenina_ and _War and Peace_, Leo Tolstoy, sat in at a concert of Tchaikovsky's _Quartet_ that tears streamed down his face during the lovely _Andante Cantibale_; but then comes Borodin's _Quartet #2 _and a _Notturno Andante_ to rival Tchaikovsky's _Andante Cantibale_; so make sure you have the Kleenex ready for this "battle of the tear-jerkers!"

Next up a double CD featuring the complete cycle of the six Bartok _Quartets_, and there's no crying this time, as Bartok's idiom is more sharp, angular, and at times, a bit wild; in a mad, Hungarian sort of way.

The Emersons sit the next set out as the LaSalle Quartet brings us to the far side of the repertoire with quartets by Lutoslawski, Penderecki, Mayuzumi and Cage; all very innovative and intense, except for Cage who takes a Zen-like approach in a composition that is very listenable, thoughnot at all conventional.

The Emerson's come back with quartets and trios by Webern. Programmed in chronological order, we follow the progression from Late Romanticism, to atonality, to full blown 12-tone serialism. So Webern starts from the overblown and gargantuan late-Romantic world of the massive red giants that were the works of Wagner and Mahler; and as Webern progresses, his works get shorter and reliant upon fewer instruments, like a neutron star; packing all the mass of ten battleships into a single spoonful. This is how you plot your favorite composers and their compositions on the Hertzsprung-Russell diagram.


----------



## Helgi

mparta said:


> If the Lubeck is the double with the 9th, I think I only found that from Japan?


Yes, I've seen that one and believe it's the same recording. There's also one on RCA Red Seal that many seem to have, with just the 8th, a picture of the cathedral on the cover.

He was a man of many Bruckner 8ths.


----------



## Malx

Last tonight:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 2 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

To date this box is living up to my high expectations but I am merely wandering in the foothills, so far so good but the big peaks are still to come.


----------



## Joe B

SanAntone said:


> *Poulenc* : _Chamber Music_
> Pascal Rogé, Gallois, Bourgue, Portal, Wallez, Cazalet
> 
> View attachment 151414
> 
> 
> Just finished the _Sextuor for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn_, a fantastic work. Now continuing with the _Sonata for clarinet and piano_.


:tiphat:Fabulous CD!:tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Argh, I'm still not done sorting the Reiner set from there...


I don't want to dampen your spirit, but none of us will ever sort out that set in its entirety!!!!
In other news:

*

Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
(1980s)



> Indeed, this is much better than I had been led to believe. Terrific, in fact!


Yes, it all seems so different now. I bought the anti-Karajan narrative, back then. And the remastering have certainly helped.


----------



## eljr

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Olga Kern plays Frédéric Chopin's Piano Sonata no. 2 (Steinway Model D) & no. 3 (Yamaha model CFIIIS)
> 
> View attachment 151422


A beautiful photograph of a very attractive women. The album art did it's job, it got my attention and I will listen to her.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> :tiphat:Fabulous CD!:tiphat:


I listened to several albums the last couple days but have not posted, somehow the thread feels friendly and welcoming again!

Maybe it's this cheerful post that has done it, rekindled my enjoyment in posting here! :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt* : _Piano Sonata in B Minor_, S178/R21
Benjamin Grosvenor









From what I've heard so far, this recording of the Liszt B Minor will not enter the top tier of recordings I've heard, numbering over 250.


----------



## eljr

Resilience

Calidore String Quartet

Release Date: 12th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: SIGCD551
Label: Signum
Length: 80 minutes

I had not spun this is a while, I saw someone here post it. It is really enjoyable!


----------



## HenryPenfold

adriesba said:


> Ah, yes. I just discovered their site recently, and there are some really good deals, but I did have to change a bunch of metadata when I purchased from them.


Bunch?? It's an infinite mass!!!!!


----------



## SanAntone

SanAntone said:


> *Liszt* : _Piano Sonata in B Minor_, S178/R21
> Benjamin Grosvenor
> 
> View attachment 151438
> 
> 
> From what I've heard so far, this recording of the Liszt B Minor will not enter the top tier of recordings I've heard, numbering over 250.


Another 2021 recording of the Liszt B Minor: *Vladimir Skomorokhov*









Skomorokhov does a better job with the work than Grosvenor, but still no competition to *Zimerman* or *Argerich*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, En Habit de Cheval*

I don't think Van Veen understands Satie. He doesn't play with a sense of the charm in these pieces and produces a leaden-footed, choppy style. Even Le Piccadilly loses its ragtime feel for his pushing and pulling of the rhythm, and the pop song Je Te Veux is treated way too seriously. What's with the 5th Gnoissienne? It's supposed to be a dance, not someone walking over an iced-over lake trying not to break it and fall in. The Swing in Sports et Divertissements is so slow, it sounds like swinging from a noose. Vexations is played 48 times, for those who want to drive their wives into divorce.

This is an inexpensive and comprehensive download on a couple sites, and I'm a Satie fan, but doggone it, I think I'm going to pass on it.

[Update: Reading this over, I think I'm channeling David Hurwitz.  Well, the Sarabandes are nice.]


----------



## Dimace

I consider the Franz / Edwin combination as a very strong one, when the story comes to the Austrian. Very professional, detailed and disciplined approach from the Schweizer Meister, ideal for everybody wants to learn the correct way to play the Schubert and also for the listeners they want to have these works the way the composer wants to be played. Edwin has played them between 1934 and 1950 and really we are speaking for CLASSICAL performances. Recommended! (2 XLP EMI, France) (The sound is MONO. No wow effect but decent.)


----------



## bharbeke

*Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses, S. 173*
Roberto Plano

Dimace knows his Liszt, so I was delighted that I could find one of his recommendations for this work on Spotify. I am not in love with this work as a whole, but the 3rd part was absolutely heavenly (and maybe even sublime!). Other parts of it were more hit and miss with me, but I don't think Plano was the cause of any of the misses.


----------



## Dimace

bharbeke said:


> *Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses, S. 173*
> Roberto Plano
> 
> Dimace knows his Liszt, so I was delighted that I could find one of his recommendations for this work on Spotify. I am not in love with this work as a whole, but the 3rd part was absolutely heavenly (and maybe even sublime!). Other parts of it were more hit and miss with me, but I don't think Plano was the cause of any of the misses.


TOP!Roberto is VERY sweet Liszt performer, with the wormiest sound. This 2XCD set is really GOOD! Well done my dearest!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Satie, En Habit de Cheval*
> 
> I don't think Van Veen understands Satie. He doesn't play with a sense of the charm in these pieces and produces a leaden-footed, choppy style. Even Le Piccadilly loses its ragtime feel for his pushing and pulling of the rhythm, and the pop song Je Te Veux is treated way too seriously. What's with the 5th Gnoissienne? It's supposed to be a dance, not someone walking over an iced-over lake trying not to break it and fall in. The Swing in Sports et Divertissements is so slow, it sounds like swinging from a noose. Vexations is played 48 times, for those who want to drive their wives into divorce.
> 
> This is an inexpensive and comprehensive download on a couple sites, and I'm a Satie fan, but doggone it, I think I'm going to pass on it.
> 
> [Update: Reading this over, I think I'm channeling David Hurwitz.  Well, the Sarabandes are nice.]
> 
> View attachment 151440


This set is too idiosyncratic to be a first choice, but it is rather interesting, IMHO.


----------



## Merl

Halfway through playing this one again after I found it in the cd racks, today. Enjoyable disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> This set is too idiosyncratic to be a first choice, but it is rather interesting, IMHO.


It _is_ idiosyncratic, but to me, it's rather irritating. But I'm glad we all have different ears; otherwise, I think the world would stop turning.


----------



## starthrower

Your glasses are fine. It's only image I could find. I've enjoyed Haydn's other vocal works so I added this one to the collection.


----------



## haziz




----------



## ELbowe

HenryPenfold said:


> Bunch?? It's an infinite mass!!!!!


I have been hesitating buying the Fritz Reiner box for that very reason. I am not sure I am up to the task presently but if the anticipated inoculation(s) don't happen soon I may change my mind.... Between the Gould Box and Tokyo String Quartet etc., I think I was sorting for about a month and I am still not confident I got it all corrected!!


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink

New purchase (digital download.) Merl claimed this was a good one. We'll see.

Spoiler: yeah, it is. Really good.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> I have been hesitating buying the Fritz Reiner box for that very reason. I am not sure I am up to the task presently but if the anticipated inoculation(s) don't happen soon I may change my mind.... Between the Gould Box and Tokyo String Quartet etc., I think I was sorting for about a month and I am still not confident I got it all corrected!!


My approach is to just do one album at a time, as and when I want to listen to them. I've only done about ten so far, and will probably never finish the task!

I completed the Malcolm Arnold (most of which I had in the first place), Previn's RVW (again, most of which I already had), four or five Giulini and no Gould!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major
> 
> Spoiler: yeah, it is. Really good.


And it is really good to hear that from you. (I'm dithering over a purchase.)


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> And it is really good to hear that from you. (I'm dithering over a purchase.)


With the caveat that the metadata needs work, get it cheap on the link HenryPenfold provided in the other thread. Unless you've gotta have the physical discs (which I really understand.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151443


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Symphonies Nos. 5, 8, and 9

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons, conductor

2016


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 151443
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> 
> Symphonies Nos. 5, 8, and 9
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons, conductor
> 
> 2016


I think the Boston have a stellar cor anglaise player. That solo in the first movement of the 8th is to die for (caveat: I have no idea whether it is technically a good performance, I respond to music on a visceral level)


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I think the Boston have a stellar cor anglaise player. That solo in the first movement of the 8th is to die for (caveat: I have no idea whether it is technically a good performance, I respond to music on a visceral level)


You'll never get anything less than top-shelf pro with the Boston Symphony. They offer just about the most consistently immaculate playing among the U.S. "Big Five." All that's left to quibble over is the intepretation.

ETA: I assume the English Horn player in that recording is Robert Sheena, who, yeah, is a forking legend.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> You'll never get anything less than top-shelf pro with the Boston Symphony. They offer just about the most consistently immaculate playing among the U.S. "Big Five." All that's left to quibble over is the intepretation.


Having been weaned on the Penguin Guide, Gramophone, and other Anglo-centric enterprises, I didn't even know that the US had professional orchestras until just before Christmas. So who are the big 5? I'd guess Cleveland, Boston, NYP, LA, Chicago .....


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Having been weaned on the Penguin Guide, Gramophone, and other Anglo-centric enterprises, I didn't even know that the US had professional orchestras until just before Christmas. So who are the big 5? I'd guess Cleveland, Boston, NYP, LA, Chicago .....


The original "Big Five" U.S. orchestras are the Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony, Cleveland Orchestra, Philadelphia Orchestra, and the New York Philharmonic.

But there are a number of other U.S. orchestras who on their day give just as good performances as the Big Five: Atlanta Symphony, Detroit Symphony, Houston Symphony, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Minnesota Orchestra, National Symphony, Pittsburgh Symphony, San Francisco Symphony, Seattle Symphony... to name a few.

ETA: and let's not forget the greatness of some of the top opera orchestras in the U.S. as well, starting with the Metropolitan Opera, Lyric Opera of Chicago, San Francisco Opera...


----------



## Joe B

> Originally Posted by Joe B
> In today's mail - Risto Joost leading the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra in music by Tonu Korvits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the disc in the jewel case is NOT the correct disc. It is labeled correctly, but it contains someone's flute concertos and not the music advertised. I went to amazon.com (where I purchased this with a gift card given to me at Christmas) and looked at the reviews. Evidently the MP3's are correct but everyone who has bought the CD has the same problem. 64% of the reviews complained of the same issue. I sent Ondine an email and initiated a return with amazon (the concertos are good, but not what I wanted).
> Korvits writes great choral music. I was hoping to listen to his instrumental compositions. Oh well!


I posted the above on Jan. 7 of this year. Joel at Ondine was kind enough to send me a replacement disc which I received in the mail today.
I've been looking forward to this "1st spin" for over 6 weeks.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Bassoon Concerto


----------



## Itullian

More Smetana
Excellent


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> The original "Big Five" U.S. orchestras are the Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony, Cleveland Orchestra, Philadelphia Orchestra, and the New York Philharmonic.
> 
> But there are a number of other U.S. orchestras who on their day give just as good performances as the Big Five: Atlanta Symphony, Detroit Symphony, Houston Symphony, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Minnesota Orchestra, National Symphony, Pittsburgh Symphony, San Francisco Symphony, Seattle Symphony... to name a few.
> 
> ETA: and let's not forget the greatness of some of the top opera orchestras in the U.S. as well, starting with the Metropolitan Opera, Lyric Opera of Chicago, San Francisco Opera...


Thanks Knorf. Some excellent orchestras there.

Poor ol' Utah, I have a soft spot for them


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


>


I like Idil Biret and I have quite a few of her CDs on Naxos. I also caught her in concert in Istanbul in 1992 (3?). A wonderful, intimate venue in Harbiye. She played mostly Mozart, Bach and a piece by her teacher, Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks Knorf. Some excellent orchestras there.
> 
> Poor ol' Utah, I have a soft spot for them


Utah Symphony is an excellent ensemble. I'm not sure they have the same quality/depth of strings as the others I listed, but it wasn't meant to be a comprehensive list anyway. Others potentially in the mix would include the Buffalo Philharmonic, Dallas Symphony, Cincinnati Symphony, Saint Louis Symphony, Milwaukee Symphony, Kansas City Symphony, Oregon Symphony, Rochester Philharmonic, Colorado Symphony, Nashville Symphony, Louisville Symphony... Those are all full-time salaried orchestras. Still not a full list. The U.S. is a huge country...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Utah Symphony is an excellent ensemble. I'm not sure they have the same quality/depth of strings as the others I listed, but it wasn't meant to be a comprehensive list anyway. Others potentially in the mix would include the Buffalo Philharmonic, Dallas Symphony, Cincinnati Symphony, Saint Louis Symphony, Milwaukee Symphony, Kansas City Symphony, Oregon Symphony, Rochester Philharmonic, Colorado Symphony, Nashville Symphony, Louisville Symphony... Those are all full-time salaried orchestras. Still not a full list. The U.S. is a huge country...


Even though the US is a huge country, that is still a very impressive list. The Buffalo is an orchestra that has been getting a lot of mentions lately (I'd better get on topic!). Thanks, an interesting list


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 Op. 73*
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Carl Schuricht, cond.
Rec. 1966

CD # 3 FROM:


----------



## Weston

Fazioli said:


> It's by Yuly Perevezentsev from the triptych "Architectural Fantasies."


Fantastic! Thank you. I'm a new fan.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* :: _Oboe Concerto in F major_ BWV 1053r - 
Emma Black | Netherlands Bach Society








> This Concerto for Oboe in F major, performed by *Emma Black* and the *Netherlands Bach Society* for All of Bach, is a reconstruction of an oboe concerto, based on the keyboard concerto in E major, BWV 1053. Oboists did fairly well out of Bach, as his oeuvre contains more than two hundred oboe solos. They often concern one or two oboes in opening choruses and arias in the cantatas. But the true solo repertoire is sparse. For example, no solo concertos for oboe have survived.
> 
> There are indications that Bach did indeed compose oboe concertos, whose manuscripts and parts have been lost over the years. For a complete oboe concerto, however, we have to rely on reconstructions, such as this Oboe Concerto in F major BWV 1053r.
> 
> Recorded for the project All of Bach on December 6th 2019 at Stadsgehoorzaal, Leiden.


----------



## opus55

Mozart

String Quartet No.19, K465
Guarneri Quartet

Sonata in C, K330
Van Cliburn


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 43
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Because I need my ears blasted.


----------



## Dimace

Rmathuln said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 2 Op. 73*
> Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Carl Schuricht, cond.
> Rec. 1966
> 
> CD # 3 FROM:
> 
> View attachment 151444





Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 43
> Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin
> 
> Because I need my ears blasted.


If we think just for a moment that, at least, the Beethoven, the way we are listen to him and enjoy him, is Schuricht's work, we immediately understand the significance of the COLOSSAL conductor to the modern orchestra direction and interpretation. Excellent choice!

Kyrill is Dmitri's expert and this one is THE set for his symphonies. Very good collectible also. Well done! (when I speak for Dmitri's Symphonies I refer to the 7th. I don't know any other symphony in detail. I make comparisons with it and with the rarity / collectability of the set)


----------



## Weston

*BEETHOVEN - Symphony No. 5*
Klaus Tennstedt / London Philharmonic Orchestra

I may have heard this one before somewhere.

I couldn't ask for better tempi. This is a great big massive performance.

I'm listening to this triumphant work to celebrate the big thaw in Nashville and elsewhere, the fact that I now have groceries again and that I'm trying to pull myself out of a very long decline into the doldrums if not quite despair.










*ENESCU: Symphonie Concertante, Op. 8*
Hannu Lintu / Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra / Truls Mørk, cello

I usually love Enescu. This piece wasn't hitting the spot at first. I found the meandering melody maudlin. But then it grew in majesty and grew on me as well. There is a nostalgic 1950s Hollywood soundtrack quality in places, but of course Hollywood borrowed from the greatest and still does.


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton


----------



## daco

Robert Schumann
Dichterliebe
Joohoon Jang, tenor
Gunwoo Yoo, piano

I started streaming some Schumann piano music via spotify hours ago as background while working, and eventually it came around to this. Which I'm enjoying!

P.S. Why is the thumbnail showing up? How do I get rid of it?


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## Conrad2

daco said:


> Robert Schumann
> Dichterliebe
> Joohoon Jang, tenor
> Gunwoo Yoo, piano
> 
> I started streaming some Schumann piano music via spotify hours ago as background while working, and eventually it came around to this. Which I'm enjoying!
> 
> P.S. Why is the thumbnail showing up? How do I get rid of it?


Go to settings and click on attachment under Miscellaneous section on the left. Select the attachment which is the thumbnail for this post and click "delete selected". Hope this helps.


----------



## Gothos

Always a good way to start the day for me.


----------



## calvinpv

Sergei Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 2, Op. 40* (Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi)
Alexander Mosolov: *Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 14* (Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Johannes Kalitzke, Steffen Schleiermacher)

Perfect music before bed.


----------



## daco

Conrad2 said:


> Go to settings and click on attachment under Miscellaneous section on the left. Select the attachment which is the thumbnail for this post and click "delete selected". Hope this helps.


Thank you, that worked!


----------



## Rogerx

Enesco & Liszt: Roumanian & Hungarian Rhapsodies

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Boris Berezovsky (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro


----------



## jim prideaux

As with Weston ( see above) I encounter the 'doldrums' this morning, wistfully recalling visits to Finland (particualrly with my son) years ago and like Knorf ( see above in his reference to Shosty's 4th) I concluded that I need to 'blast' my lugs.....

Sibelius-Karelia Suite, the Gibson one!

Fixed!.......at the earliest opportunity I am going to Helsinki, if I survive staring at this bloody screen and attempting to teach real human beings.


----------



## Rogerx

Paër: Leonora

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag


----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> English Music For Strings
> 
> Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley
> 
> Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


Have have also been listening to this and it particularly enjoyable and interesting


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the BSO

Sibelius-Pohjola's Daughter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Modest Mussorgsky - various works dotted throughout this morning and afternoon.

Boris Christoff is often considered _hors concours_ with Mussorgsky's songs (as well as in the title role of _Boris Godunov_) and he was arguably at his peak when he recorded them for EMI between 1951 and 1957. Authoritative as Christoff's renditions undoubtedly are, I'm unfortunately no fan of monaural recordings despite any attached historical significance and in this instance the limitations in sound - rather more so in the case of the orchestral arrangements - conspire to make me enjoy this set somewhat less than I ought.

Although the set here focusses primarily on the three great cycles Christoff recorded all of Mussorgsky's then-known songs and have been released elsewhere on three discs, but there are incentives for my going down an alternative path by acquiring the 1990s four-disc set of songs by Sergei Leiferkus (now on Sony, previously on Conifer and Brilliant):

1. Much better sound, obviously
2. A nice bonus in the form of eight rarely recorded pieces for solo piano, played by Vladimir Ashkenazy
3. Every one of the songs is included, and in their original guise for voice/piano
4. The set, despite basic packaging and lack of song texts/translations (easy enough to find online, though), is attractively priced.

Think I will have to snap it up. And soon. No offence, Boris...

_Scherzo_ in B-flat for piano, later arr. for orchestra (orig. 1858 - arr. ????):
_Chorus of People in the Temple_ - fragment from the abandoned opera _Oedipus in Athens_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after Vladislav Ozerov] (orig. 1858-61 inc. - orch. ????):
_Chorus of Priestesses_ from the abandoned opera _Salammbô_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after Gustave Flaubert] (orig. 1863-66 inc. - orch. 1884):
_The Destruction of Sennacherib_ for mixed choir and orchestra, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Lord George Gordon Byron] (orig. 1866-67 - orch. 1874):
_Night on Bald Mountain_ - tone poem for orchestra (1867):
_Joshua_ for alto, baritone, mixed choir and piano (based on older material from the abandoned opera _Salammbô_), orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after biblical sources] (orig. 1874-77 - orch. by 1883):
_Prelude_ and _Galitsin's Journey_ from the unfinished opera _Khovanshchina_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1872-80 inc. - orch. 1881-82):
_Triumphal March_ [_The Capture of Kars_] for orchestra (1880, but derived from older material):










_Detskaya_ [_The Nursery_] - cycle of seven songs for voice and piano [Texts: Modest Mussorgsky] (1868-72):
_Bez Solntsa_ [_Sunless_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (1874):
_Pesni i plyaski smerti_ [_Songs and Dances of Death_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra by Aleksandr Glazunov and Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (orig. 1875-77 - arr. 1882):

Plus seven other songs.










_Pictures at an Exhibition_ - suite for piano (1874):
_Pictures at an Exhibition_ - suite for piano, arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1874 - arr. 1922):










_Boris Godunov_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Modest Mussorgsky, after Aleksandr Pushkin] (original version from 1868-69):


----------



## Helgi

Listening to Bruckner 7 when the earth started to shake, literally 

A round of pretty strong earthquakes here in Reykjavik at the moment.










Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken


----------



## 13hm13

Henselt, Raymond Lewenthal, Charles Mackerras, London Symphony Orchestra - Piano Concerto, Liszt-Lewenthal: Totentanz


----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Chilham

Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel

Vladimir Spivakov, Sergej Bezrodny


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> As with Weston ( see above) I encounter the 'doldrums' this morning, wistfully recalling visits to Finland (particualrly with my son) years ago and like Knorf ( see above in his reference to Shosty's 4th) I concluded that I need to 'blast' my lugs.....
> 
> Sibelius-Karelia Suite, the Gibson one!
> 
> Fixed!.......at the earliest opportunity I am going to Helsinki, if I survive staring at this bloody screen and attempting to teach real human beings.


Chin up Jim - Sunderland are on the rise again, and you could be playing the Magpies next season again


----------



## Malx

After venturing out to the bank then buying some provisions.

*Schubert, String Quartet No 15 D887 - Artemis Quartet.*

A marvellous work of symphonic proportions played with gusto.


----------



## haziz

This is my thousandth post. Apparently, I am now a millennial!

Celebrating the milestone with my favorite symphony, and the one that started my journey exploring classical music 40 years ago.
*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> This is my thousandth post. Apparently, I am now a millennial!
> 
> Celebrating the milestone with my favorite symphony, and the one that started my journey exploring classical music 40 years ago.
> *
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> _Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber_


Congratulations - now for the next 1000 :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart* :: _Clarinet Quintet in A major_, K581 
Armida Quartet, Sabine Meyer


----------



## Rogerx

David Pia: Cello Concertos

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer

Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Nocturnes*
_Arthur Rubinstein_


----------



## Simon23

This Karajan's version of 5th - my favorite. Ideal tempos, great play of orchestra. And so does everyone else is fine.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5* (1919 "final" version)
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Conrad2

Locations - John Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
Herbert Henck 
Label: ECM
Release Year: 2003








Charles Ives: Varied Air - the piano music
Philip Mead
Label: Metier
Release Year: 2001







Concord Sonata

The People United Will Never Be Defeated 
Stephen Drury
Label: New Albion
Release Year: 1994








Pieces recommended by Coach G in this thread


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Französischen Suiten Gustav Leonhardt

4-5 & 6


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mendelssohn 3d Symphony "Scottish" , personally my favourite of all his symphonies
Mendelssohn 1st Symphony

Yannick Nezet-Séguin and Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## eljr

Allegri - Miserere

The Choir Of Trinity College, Cambridge, Philip Rushforth (organ), Richard Marlow (chorus master), Fiona Wilson (soprano), Silas Standage (organ), Andrea Cockerton (soprano)

Release Date: 8th Nov 1993
Catalogue No: G0100017182746
Label: Conifer
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## eljr

jim prideaux said:


> Have have also been listening to this and it particularly enjoyable and interesting


I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbmonty

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2, "London"
Adrian Boult; London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

For youthful ardor I will still turn to Fritz Wunderlich in An die ferne Geliebte, yet this new release is the best Beethoven song recital I've heard, and it bids fair to be one of the treasures... - Fanfare, Jul/Aug 2020

Release Date: 20th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4838351
Label: DG
Length: 69 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37
> 
> Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)
> 
> Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle


interested to know what you think about this crazy piece. I have this and the Honeck recordings and I love his opera Die Voegel. This Mass is substanitally more complex and I think would need more attention than I've given it. There's a nice video of the opera as well.

And.... Simone Schneider, wow, worth seeking out anything she sings.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Lieder
> 
> Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)
> 
> For youthful ardor I will still turn to Fritz Wunderlich in An die ferne Geliebte, yet this new release is the best Beethoven song recital I've heard, and it bids fair to be one of the treasures... - Fanfare, Jul/Aug 2020


How are you today my friend?!

I have seen you enjoy this several times. :tiphat:

I had a great night's sleep and feel wonderful this morning. We have nearly two feet of snow on the ground here and the ground has been blanketed in snow all winter. Today starts the big Spring thaw according to the weather maps. Another season to look forward to! 
I hope all feel as well as I and enjoy this wonderful music of ours!!!!


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Modest Mussorgsky - various works dotted throughout this morning and afternoon.
> 
> Boris Christoff is often considered _hors concours_ with Mussorgsky's songs (as well as in the title role of _Boris Godunov_) and he was arguably at his peak when he recorded them for EMI between 1951 and 1957. Authoritative as Christoff's renditions undoubtedly are, I'm unfortunately no fan of monaural recordings despite any attached historical significance and in this instance the limitations in sound - rather more so in the case of the orchestral arrangements - conspire to make me enjoy this set somewhat less than I ought.
> 
> Although the set here focusses primarily on the three great cycles Christoff recorded all of Mussorgsky's then-known songs and have been released elsewhere on three discs, but there are incentives for my going down an alternative path by acquiring the 1990s four-disc set of songs by Sergei Leiferkus (now on Sony, previously on Conifer and Brilliant):
> 
> 1. Much better sound, obviously
> 2. A nice bonus in the form of eight rarely recorded pieces for solo piano, played by Vladimir Ashkenazy
> 3. Every one of the songs is included, and in their original guise for voice/piano
> 4. The set, despite basic packaging and lack of song texts/translations (easy enough to find online, though), is attractively priced.
> 
> Think I will have to snap it up. And soon. No offence, Boris...
> 
> _Scherzo_ in B-flat for piano, later arr. for orchestra (orig. 1858 - arr. ????):
> _Chorus of People in the Temple_ - fragment from the abandoned opera _Oedipus in Athens_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after Vladislav Ozerov] (orig. 1858-61 inc. - orch. ????):
> _Chorus of Priestesses_ from the abandoned opera _Salammbô_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after Gustave Flaubert] (orig. 1863-66 inc. - orch. 1884):
> _The Destruction of Sennacherib_ for mixed choir and orchestra, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Lord George Gordon Byron] (orig. 1866-67 - orch. 1874):
> _Night on Bald Mountain_ - tone poem for orchestra (1867):
> _Joshua_ for alto, baritone, mixed choir and piano (based on older material from the abandoned opera _Salammbô_), orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Text: Modest Mussorgsky, after biblical sources] (orig. 1874-77 - orch. by 1883):
> _Prelude_ and _Galitsin's Journey_ from the unfinished opera _Khovanshchina_, orchestrated by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1872-80 inc. - orch. 1881-82):
> _Triumphal March_ [_The Capture of Kars_] for orchestra (1880, but derived from older material):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Detskaya_ [_The Nursery_] - cycle of seven songs for voice and piano [Texts: Modest Mussorgsky] (1868-72):
> _Bez Solntsa_ [_Sunless_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (1874):
> _Pesni i plyaski smerti_ [_Songs and Dances of Death_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra by Aleksandr Glazunov and Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov [Texts: Arseny Golenishchev-Kutuzov] (orig. 1875-77 - arr. 1882):
> 
> Plus seven other songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pictures at an Exhibition_ - suite for piano (1874):
> _Pictures at an Exhibition_ - suite for piano, arr. for orchestra by Maurice Ravel (orig. 1874 - arr. 1922):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Boris Godunov_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Modest Mussorgsky, after Aleksandr Pushkin] (original version from 1868-69):


There is a DVD of Abbado's Salzburg Boris from 1998 from House of Opera (OperaPassion). It's very good, very. I don't know which I prefer, Gergiev's with Lloyd or Abbado Koscherga, although the Salzburg is with bigger richer choruses and the Berlin Philharmonic, things that make you go hmmm, but the Gergiev is very good still. I'm drowning in Boris these days, just a bewitching piece I haven't appropriately perceived and appreciated before.


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> interested to know what you think about this crazy piece. I have this and the Honeck recordings and I love his opera Die Voegel. This Mass is substanitally more complex and I think would need more attention than I've given it. There's a nice video of the opera as well.
> 
> And.... Simone Schneider, wow, worth seeking out anything she sings.


This is a crazy piece? Then I must seek it out!!!! Thanks for referencing it. :tiphat:


----------



## mparta

Weston said:


> *BEETHOVEN - Symphony No. 5*
> Klaus Tennstedt / London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> I may have heard this one before somewhere.
> 
> I couldn't ask for better tempi. This is a great big massive performance.
> 
> I'm listening to this triumphant work to celebrate the big thaw in Nashville and elsewhere, the fact that I now have groceries again and that I'm trying to pull myself out of a very long decline into the doldrums if not quite despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENESCU: Symphonie Concertante, Op. 8*
> Hannu Lintu / Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra / Truls Mørk, cello
> 
> I usually love Enescu. This piece wasn't hitting the spot at first. I found the meandering melody maudlin. But then it grew in majesty and grew on me as well. There is a nostalgic 1950s Hollywood soundtrack quality in places, but of course Hollywood borrowed from the greatest and still does.


I have had a lot of trouble getting from my adoration of Impressions d'Enfance to other Enescu, especially the symphonies, which seem forgettable to me. As usual, try harder.


----------



## eljr

Gothos said:


> View attachment 151448
> 
> 
> Always a good way to start the day for me.


Indeed!

..................


----------



## Vasks

_Horn Concerti from the 1990's_

*Lees - Horn Concerto (1991) (Caballero/New World)
Schwantner - Beyond Autumn [Poem for Horn & Orchestra] (1994) (Hustis/Hyperion)
Knussen - Horn Concerto (1999) (Tuckwell/DG) *


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Chopin - Piano Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3

Olga Kern (piano)

Release Date: 26th Apr 2010
Catalogue No: HMU907464
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Jenny Lin Plays Stravinsky Solo Piano Works*
> 
> View attachment 151274


I bookmarked this!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: C5267
Label: Capriccio
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
_Schwabe - Royal Northern Sinfonia - Vogt_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta

New purchase (digital download.) I've never heard Mehta conduct Bruckner before. So far, so good!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2 in F Major, Phantasiestucke in A Minor*
Beaux Arts Trio

It's a "warm" 40-degree F day here in the northern US, which has me tickled with thoughts of spring and warm, luscious Romantic music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.1


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 3* "Rhenish"
_Los Angeles Philharmonic - Giulini_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola's Daughter

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Release Date: 6th Apr 2015
Catalogue No: ODE12625
Label: Ondine
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons

After that excellent Mehta Bruckner 8 from this cycle, it's on to Jansons and the Sixth, with a rather surprisingly brisk tempo for the first movement.

ETA: Despite the unexpectedly fast tempo, this was SO good I immediately had to reprise the first movement.

So, yeah: this is a right kick-*** Sixth. It's immediately leaped into the select group of my all-time favorites. Bravo, Maestro Jansons!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight is a César Franck night, and tomorrow morning will also belong to him. As all what I have of Franck comes within the 'five images per post' parameters I thought I may as well lump everything in together now in one hit rather than posting twice.

_Fantasy_ in C for organ op.16 (bet. 1856 and 1863):
_Grande Pièce Symphonique_ in F-sharp minor for organ op.17 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ op.18 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Pastorale_ in E for organ op.19 (bet. 1860 and 1862)):
_Prière_ in C-sharp minor for organ op.20 (bet. 1860 and 1862):
_Final_ in B-flat for organ op.21 (bet. 1859 and 1862):
_Fantaisie_ in A for organ (1878):
_Cantabile_ in B for organ (1878):
_Piece héroique_ in B-minor for organ (1878):
_Chorale_ in E for organ (1890):
_Chorale_ in B-minor for organ (1890):
_Chorale_ in A-minor organ (1890):










Symphonic interlude for orchestra from _Rédemption_ - symphonic poem in two parts for narrator, mezzo-soprano female choir, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Edouard Blau] (1872 - rev. 1974:
_Les Éolides_ - symphonic poem for orchestra, after a poem by Charles Marie René Leconte de Lisle (1875-76): 
_Le Chasseur maudit_ [_The Accursed Huntsman_] - symphonic poem for orchestra, after the ballad by Gottfried August Bürger (1881-82): 
_Les Djinns_ - symphonic poem for piano and orchestra, after the poem by Victor Hugo (1884):










Piano Quintet in F-minor (1879):
_Symphonic Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1885):
Violin Sonata in A (1886):
Symphony in D-minor for orchestra (1887-88):










_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ op.18, arr. for piano by Harold Bauer (orig. bet. 1860 and 1862 - arr. 1877):
_Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ (1884):
_Prélude, Aria et Final_ (1886-87):










String Quartet in D (1889-90):


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: Solo Piano Works

Jenny Lin (piano)

Release Date: 31st Mar 2014
Catalogue No: STNS30028
Label: Steinway & Sons
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 5 - Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. I like it.


----------



## eljr

Portuguese Polyphony

Ars Nova, Bo Holten

Catalogue No: 8553310
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Knorf

"In Her Honor, Vol. I": a collection of pieces from the Princess Elisabeth of Hesse Lutebook, Queen Anne's Guitarbook, and by Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre.
Elizabeth CD Brown, 8-course lute and Baroque guitar.

After much Bruckner, I decided I needed something totally different. This lovely, gorgeously performed album is perfect.


----------



## Barbebleu

Knorf said:


> "In Her Honor, Vol. I": a collection of pieces from the Princess Elisabeth of Hesse Lutebook, Queen Anne's Guitarbook, and by Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre.
> Elizabeth CD Brown, 8-course lute and Baroque guitar.
> 
> After much Bruckner, I decided I needed something totally different. This lovely, gorgeously performed album is perfect.


I wonder if she knows Frank DVD Smith?:lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## mparta

I posted elsewhere that there's a YouTube of danced miraculous Mandarin, highly recommended. I like this Dorati performance almost as much as the NYPO/Boulez but now that I've seen the ballet (which deviates pretty substantially from the given description of the scenario) I prefer what's done with the music there.
The Divertimento is ok. I have tried and tried and I do not get the 2 pianos and percussion piece. There's also a film of Solti and Perahia playing that, maybe the visual would help.

Bartok is more of a hit than a miss, but occasionally...


----------



## 6Strings

He's a wonderful guitarist, and the sound on this SACD is great.


----------



## Helgi

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons
> 
> After that excellent Mehta Bruckner 8 from this cycle, it's on to Jansons and the Sixth, with a rather surprisingly brisk tempo for the first movement.
> 
> ETA: Despite the unexpectedly fast tempo, this was SO good I immediately had to reprise the first movement.
> 
> So, yeah: this is a right kick-*** Sixth. It's immediately leaped into the select group of my all-time favorites. Bravo, Maestro Jansons!


Just started watching this on the BPO digital concert hall, or at least I think it's the same performance (from 2018).

I'm not familiar enough with the symphony yet to have clear favourites, but his recording with the BRSO stands out in my mind as one of the best I've heard.

This is my 27th complete Bruckner symphony in 10 days!


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 8 in D minor 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

I very much enjoy this set. Simply superb Vaughan Williams!

The Eighth is the symphony of RVW I know the least (far from none, but less than the others), and it's past time to rectify that.


----------



## bharbeke

*Chopin: Piano Concertos 1 and 2*
Francois, Fremaux, Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte Carlo

The second concerto and the third movement of the first are fantastic to hear.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## mparta

Slightly muscular readings. I first had the Schubert symphonies from Marriner/ASMF and have known the Beecham 3,5 and 6 for ages. That 5th is the jewel in the crown, although I have Beecham's other Schubert and don't recall listening. But I also have Muti/VPO for the big band version and I like that, I have Harnoncourt/BPO for another big band with a leaner sound, and I think I have the Anima Eterna Brugge, again good. The other individual performances that stand out for me are the Philharmonia/Sinopoli unfinished (with Mendelssohn Italian), wonderful recording, and the BPO/Furtwangler 9th.

I don't think I'd pull out this Markevitch again, although it was good for the ride to and from work today. The sound is a little hard, as is the interpretation.

I recently stumbled on my trove of Markevitch compositions that came out years ago, I think on Marco Polo. May give that a dive, see what it's like, I don't remember a thing. Icarus, for instance.

But I digress..


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Prokofiev *- Symphony #7
Neeme Jarvi, Scottish National Orchestra

I bought this set on CD this weekend and I've been dipping in and out. So far I have listened to 2, 3, 4 & 7 a couple of times each. I have just picked out #7 for this evening's listen.

I'm finding the sound (on the whole set) a little recessed and not quite up to the standards of my Jurowski State Academic Orchestra Of Russia, 2&3 on Pentatone (Hi-Res 24/96 download). The performances are all very good without topping say, Ashkenazy Cleveland in #7 or Rostropovich in #4, but there's not much in it. I haven't listened to #6 yet, which some say is the peak of this Chandos set.

With Prokofiev's symphonies, I don't care much for #1, and #5 has been so overplayed down the years that so long as I can dip into the Karajan recording from time to time, I'm not fussed. Maybe as I listen to Jarvi's performance, I may hear it differently and my interest will be rekindled.

Regarding #7, as I said, I have a marginal preference for Ashkenazy, and Kuchar is just as good on Naxos, judging by what I've streamed on Qobuz. I really do prefer the original version without the upbeat ending to the finale being added. Kirill Karabits & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra have the additional ending separately tracked so you can skip it if you want.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 6th - Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. Fabulous.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - A German Requiem*
Rudolf Kempe/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Choir of St. Hedwig's Cathedral, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Grümmer

I've explained before that this work holds an incredibly special place in my heart due to my association of it with the death of a dear loved one. Today is the anniversary of that day, and it's the only day of the year that I listen to the work. It's just too powerful, too profound, too involving, too special, for me to hear it more often. Kempe's recording is definitive for me, with ravishing choral singing and phrasing, a pair of perfect soloists, and opulent orchestral playing.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Saul










Wagner: Tannhauser


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

This was my first Mahler recording (on cassette), so I don't know if it is "great" or not; it's my first, and as they say, you always love your first.


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis - Costanzo Porta - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Pierre de Manchicourt - Giovanni Gabrieli - Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Sony Vivarte_


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio

_Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151465


*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*

The Year, 12 mood pieces

Lauma Skride, piano

2007


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance" and Arvo Part's "Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis":









Great disc.


----------



## ELbowe

Two BBC Magazines and CDs arrived concurrently today…I may as well be living in outer Mongolia…Distribution Dept at BBC magazine don't even bother answering my e-mails anymore!

A Cathedral Christmas
The BBC Music Magazine Collection - Vol. 29 No. 3 CD

Tomaso Albinoni: Adagio In G Minor & 
Antonio Vivaldi.
La Serenissima, Red Priest 
The BBC Music Magazine Collection - Vol. 29 No. 4 CD


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded the CD player with five CDs by Bernard Haitink:

1-2:









3:









4-5:









At age 91, Bernard Haitink is one of the last remaining conductors from the era of Karajan and Bernstein. While I never bothered to purchase that many Haitink recordings he's very solid. Some may say he lacks personality. Others may say that his Brahms sounds like Brahms, his Wagner sounds like Wagner, his Shostakovich sounds like Shostakovich; no frills, no spacious meanderings, no special sauce, and no waxing and polishing. Everything is well-measured and on-point. Whatever position you take, Haitink can't be faulted for not being thorough and as far as I know he is the ONLY conductor who dared to take on the monster-symphony trifecta of a complete Bruckner, Mahler, and Shostakovich cycle.

So we start with Brahms and Haitink joins forces with Claudio Arrau for the Brahms' _Piano Concertos_ and Haitink and Arrau carry on in grand fashion for a majestic Brahms showcase.

Next up, some of our LEAST favorite symphonies by Shostakovich, pure poster-propaganda with subtitles dedicated the communist culture: _Symphony #2 "October"_; _Symphony #3 "May First"_; and _Symphony #12 "1917"_ or _"Lenin"_ can be seen as the entrails or the cheaper cut of Shostakovich's symphonic oeuvre, but none of it is really that bad. _Symphonies #2_ and _3_ are actually quite innovative and experimental, musically; as they were created while the composer was young, full of influence by Stravinsky and Prokofiev, before Stalin crushed his spirit and his symphonies began to take on the style of Mahler. Though it's not very profound or innovative, _Symphony #12_ is also not bad. It's ambitious and bombastic enough to be as entertaining as any symphony by Myaskovky, Kabalevsky, Khachurian, or any other Soviet composer of note.

I still have the original pressing of Haitink's LP recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #12_; now a collector's item:









We end with the massive _Symphony #7 "Leningrad"_; which like Brucker's _3rd_ or Mahler's _8th_ is a long, loud, lease-breaker; and, again, Haitink is quite solid.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIPLICITÉ
_Three-Part Secular Compositions from 1350-1450_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
Zorgina - vocal ensemble
_
Raum Klang_


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: _Sieben frühe Lieder_, _Der Wein_, _Drei Orchesterstücke_
Anne Sophie von Otter
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

How I adore these gorgeous recordings! Sumptuous, enchanting listening.


----------



## Weston

mparta said:


> I have had a lot of trouble getting from my adoration of Impressions d'Enfance to other Enescu, especially the symphonies, which seem forgettable to me. As usual, try harder.


His Suite for orchestra No. 3 in D major "Villageoise" does the trick for me. I don't find that forgettable.


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Tonight is a César Franck night, and tomorrow morning will also belong to him. As all what I have of Franck comes within the 'five images per post' parameters I thought I may as well lump everything in together now in one hit rather than posting twice.


Your ability to focus that long on one composer has long amazed me!


----------



## Joe B

I really love Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere", so here we go:

*Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers:*









*Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers:*










*Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge:*










*Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:*










edit: I'm just finishing with Harry Christophers and The Sixteen. Each choir is unique. The Sixteen are a standout, no doubts about it. The talent in the group is incredible. Jeremy Budd and others often sing with Tenebrae, Gabrieli Consort and several other choirs. There ability to function exactly as Christophers wants is faultless.
That said, the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge is awesome. The ambience of the recording venue coupled with the fact that this armature choir sing their hearts out comes across loud and clear. An absolutely great performance. For me, listening to top of the line amateur choirs is every bit as interesting and fun as listening to the best professional chamber choirs.


----------



## Weston

*JEAN FRANÇAIX - Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano*
Sarah Rumer (flute), Joël Marosi (cello), Ulrich Koella (piano)

Very lively optimistic yet modern music. Who says modern expression has to be nihilistic? I could have used it this morning and I may program it again for tomorrow morning's office duties.










*SCHUMANN - Piano Quintet, Op.41*
David Quartet, Klara Wurtz, piano

This piece has become familiar to me as I now remember the first movement's secondary theme sounding a bit like the "Do-Re-Mi" song from A Sound of Music. I won't hold that against it however as it quickly develops into awe inspiring Schumann musical acrobatics keeping me on the edge of my seat. Fantastic!


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle -Selections

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> How are you today my friend?!
> 
> I have seen you enjoy this several times. :tiphat:
> 
> I had a great night's sleep and feel wonderful this morning. We have nearly two feet of snow on the ground here and the ground has been blanketed in snow all winter. Today starts the big Spring thaw according to the weather maps. Another season to look forward to!
> I hope all feel as well as I and enjoy this wonderful music of ours!!!!


I am good, thank you, this album just pure gold, one of those albums one talks about in 25 years from now.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37
> 
> Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)
> 
> Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle
> 
> Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
> Catalogue No: C5267
> Label: Capriccio
> Length: 75 minutes


Just like this one :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> Your ability to focus that long on one composer has long amazed me!


Good to see you back on here, Weston. Yes, some folk might scratch their heads when it comes to my listening policy but sticking with one composer at a time is usually how I do things these days.


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 3.


----------



## jim prideaux

After yesterday morning's maudlin post I approach the day with greater optimism ( for a number of reasons) yet I find myself again starting the day with Sibelius and the Karelia Suite ( Gibson)


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Alban Berg*: _Sieben frühe Lieder_, _Der Wein_, _Drei Orchesterstücke_
> Anne Sophie von Otter
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
> 
> How I adore these gorgeous recordings! Sumptuous, enchanting listening.


What a great cover!....Was fortunate enough to see the original on a visit to Vienna. Also managed to get a ticket for the VPO ( Bruckner 6 and Mozart 26) conducted by the apparently much maligned Welser-Most.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Missa Solemnis

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## Guest

Hardly note-perfect, but enjoyable nonetheless. (Zubin Mehta conducts)


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Gautier Capucon (cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Chilham

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 "Organ"

Christoph Eschenbach

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Olivier Latry










Saint-Saëns: Carnival of the Animals

Neeme Järvi

Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester










Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre

Daniel Barenboim

Luben Yordanoff, Orchestre De Paris


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Kertesz_


----------



## Helgi

*Kaija Saariaho: Nymphéa*
Kronos Quartet

(For the weekly SQ thread)










*Bartók: String Quartets 3 & 5*
Belcea Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Telemann, Various Suites and Concertos - Apollo's Fire, Jeanette Sorrell.*

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos 4 & 5 - Hannes Minnaar, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "Great"*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Kertesz_


----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Auryn Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Lieder

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)

Schubert: An den Mond, D193
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Der Fischer, D225 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771 (Collin)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Erster Verlust, D226 (Goethe)
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Im Haine, D738
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I 'Der du von dem Himmel bist', D224
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II 'Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh', D768


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Bianca e Faliero" (Marriner/Philips)
R. Strauss - Aus Italien, Op. 16 (Kempe/Seraphim)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Beethoven 's Violin Concerto: Anne-Sophie Mutter - Herbert Von Karajan : DG


----------



## perempe

AMADINDA PERCUSSION PROJECT
J. S. Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C major, BWV 1061
Barnabás Dukay: Lebegő pára a mélység színén - a kavargó esti szelekben (motet for four marimbas)
Couperin - Barnabás Dukay: Le tic-toc-choc, ou Les maillotins
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
INTERMISSION
Thierry de Mey: Musique de table
Aurél Holló - Zoltán Váczi: Traditions I. / THE WINNING NUMBER - beFORe JOHN7
Elliot Cole: Postludes
Takemitsu: Wings
Javier Álvarez: Metro Chabacano


I saw their performance of From Me Flows What You Call Time a year ago with The Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151484


*Maurice Ravel*

The Complete Solo Piano Music

Steven Osborne, piano

2011


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944 "Great"_
[Rec. 1970]







_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ Cleveland Orchestra

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV 1054_
[Rec. 1967]
_Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV 1056_
[Rec. 1958]
_Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV 1058_
[Rec. 1967]







_Piano:_ Glenn Gould
_Conductor:_ Vladimir Golschmann
_Orchestra:_ Columbia Symphony Orchestra

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
_Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30_
[Rec. 1995, Live]
_Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36
Prelude in G major, Op. 32/5
Prelude in C-sharp minor, "Morceaux de fantaisie", Op. 3/2
Prelude in G-sharp minor, Op. 32/12
Prelude in G minor, Op. 23/5_
[Rec. 1996]







_Piano:_ David Helfgott
_Conductor:_ Milan Horvat
_Orchestra:_ Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108_
[Rec. 1987, Live]
_Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109_
[Rec. 1988]







_Conductor:_ Gunter Wand
_Orchestra:_ NDR Symphony Orchestra Hamburg


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Chopin Variations, Song Transcriptions

Georgijs Osokins (piano)


----------



## Simon23

I can't exactly choose which of the Kempf cycles is better. Here are the most famous sonatas from the stereo cycle.


----------



## Conrad2

Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout"; String Quartet "Death and the Maiden"
Amadeus Quartet
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1997







*Death and the Maiden*

Grumiaux Trio, Arpad Gérecz, and Max Lesueur
Label: Decca
Release Year: 2002







*Mozart Quintet No. 4 *

Beethoven: String Quartet, Op. 13 & Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 
Alban Berg Quartet
Label: Warner Classics
Release Year: 2005 








Dvorak: String Quartets No 12. "The American" & No 11
Panocha Quartet 
Label: Camerata 
Release Year: 1995







*The American*

Borodin Quartet Performs String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Borodin Quartet
Label: Melody
Release Year: 2004







*String Quartets No. 2*


----------



## realdealblues

Simon23 said:


> I can't exactly choose which of the Kempf cycles is better.


His playing technique was a little better back in the mono cycle, but the sound is much better in the stereo recording. That's why I own both.


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1

Olga Kern (piano)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Release Date: 5th Jun 2006
Catalogue No: HMU907402
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I am good, thank you, this album just pure gold, one of those albums one talks about in 25 years from now.


You, like me, love all music and look down on none. :tiphat:

Another wonderful day here at TC. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sbmonty

Alfvén: Symphony No. 1
Neeme Järvi; Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Some interesting background:

"To understand the impact that Alfvén's first symphony, one should bear in mind that during the nineteenth century Swedish music-life was, apart from opera, almost completely dominated by such intimate genres as solo singing, men's choral groups and chamber music. Few wrote for orchestra; the symphonies of Berwald and Lindblad were little known. That a relative youngster of 24 chose to express himself in such an exacting form did little to quell the surprise and curiosity of people at such an event."

Today the first performance of a symphony may be important for its composer, but it is seldom of such major importance that it has long-lasting consequences. The concert premiering this work in 1897, together with the première of the Second Symphony two years later, fundamentally changed the musical climate in Sweden. Following almost a hundred years of isolation from continental trends, these events initiated a move towards orchestral music of a more international character. The genre was soon to be enriched by Stenhammar, Natanael Berg, Rangström, Atterberg, Peterson-Berger and others."

Naxos Music Library


----------



## HerbertNorman

Concerti grossi in F Major, no. 9 , in D minor no. 10, in A op.6 no.11 ,G.F. Handel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6
*

This is well done. I prefer more of a bite in the performance, and you won't come out of this recording with bite marks.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2, Balakirev: Islamey & other Russian piano works

Olga Kern (piano)

Release Date: 7th Mar 2005
Catalogue No: HMU907399
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## mparta

jim prideaux said:


> What a great cover!....Was fortunate enough to see the original on a visit to Vienna. Also managed to get a ticket for the VPO ( Bruckner 6 and Mozart 26) conducted by the apparently much maligned Welser-Most.


Who is it? Schiele?

I've seen Welser-Moest twice in Vienna and he was fantastic, a wild man in Bruckner and Mahler. And then you watch his very good Bruckner Cleveland DVDs and he's dull as dirt (not necessarily the performances, the orchestra is sooooo good). Weird. It's almost as if he's influenced more by the orchestra than the orchestra is by him? I think the Viennese are a tough bunch to influence and the Clevelanders do their spectacular thing with little influence from a conductor. I wonder if any of this is true, but what would be the point of discussing if it's just demonstrable?:devil:


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

CD 7

The Songs of farewell,very well indeed


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 7 - Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. Super.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 3 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

*Holst, The Planets - Boston SO, William Steinberg.*
I rarely listen to the Planets these days which is remiss of me as it is an excellent piece.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I rarely listen to the Planets these days which is remiss of me as it is an excellent piece.


My first classical album! I bought it in a little record store in New Hampshire, 1974 I think. 
I knew nothing of classical music and asked for something that would be a good introduction. 
This is what the clerk gave me. Fond memories.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bruckner - Mass No. 3 in F Minor*
Eugen Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Maria Stader, Kim Borg, Claudia Hellmann, Ernst Haefliger (soloists)

IMO, this is Bruckner's greatest non-symphonic work.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 "Emperor"
Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Somehow, I expected more from this recording. Enjoyable enough, I suppose, but I'm realizing this is a "listen-to-once" performance, just so I can say I did. When I want to hear this concerto again, I'll be turning to other performances, I expect.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part one for this evening. I was also thinking of throwing in the film and stage music with this overview but I'll leave all that for another time - let's keep things simple for a change!

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.3 in B-flat [_First of May_] for orchestra, with finale for mixed choir op.20 [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] (1929):










Symphony no.2 in B [_To October_] for orchestra, with finale for mixed choir op.15 [Text: Alexander Bezymensky] (1927):










Piano Concerto no.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet and strings op.36 (1933):










_Tahiti Trot_ op.16 - arr. of the Vincent Youmans/Irving Caesar song _Tea for Two_ (1928):
_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38a (1934):










_Five Fragments_ for small orchestra op.42 (1935):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven - String quartets
Kuss quartet
live recordings


----------



## Guest

Purists might blanche at the thought of these works played on a modern piano, but I prefer it that way. A fine sounding SACD.


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23, etc.

Olga Kern (piano)

Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, Christopher Seaman

Release Date: 11th Aug 2003
Catalogue No: HMU907323
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Feneyhough -String Quartet No. 2 *

*Pierre Boulez - Repons*

Even as someone who greatly enjoys avant-gartde I've never thought of either of these guys as being composers I really cared for all that much. I used to think they were bit self-serving and pretentious, and when listening to them I tended to find myself scratching my head going "what's the point?". But for some inexplicable reason I was gripped by the urge to listen to both of them today in one sitting in hopes of changing my opinion and coming around to their music more. And it was successful! The Feneyhough SQ No. 2 was a really interesting listen I greatly enjoyed. I'm not able to put it into words so much (which is hard for music in general) but I was really impressed with the playing itself, and the textures and interweaving lines. What he can pull off with the string quartet is really wild.

I was also really impressed with Repons. I hadn't heard it before, this was my first listen. I think it would be an exaggeration to say I was "blown away" because I wasn't, but I really liked it. Every note and timbre, even when in a constant flux and on the surface incoherent, clearly seemed to me to be painstakingly selected with meticulous thought and attention. I like to think this obsessive attention to detail in the score that modern/contemporary composers have stems from Webern's philosophy of composition that every note is a little universe that needs to be expressed to its fullest, but that's an impression not some kind of scholarly statement on my part.

I found Repons as a whole to be somewhat texturally static, and I enjoyed the parts where the texture shifts and wished they lasted longer. Some user made a great post on here describing Boulez's detailed method of orchestration where he divides each instrument section into subsection to bring out more variety, I wish I could remember where that was. But I could definitely hear it in Repons. I've always been fascinated by river/creek sounds and Repons actually greatly reminded me of the nature of them: constantly in flux and a massive combination of several different sounds going on at once to create one multi-detailed texture, but each sound in the creek is not random by any means, it's formed by inclines, divets in the rocks, multiple spots in the creek flowing at once to create its own unique specific sound creating a greater whole. I'll have to give it another listen to pick up on more details, it's definitely a lot to take in at the first listen.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

La Monte Young
The Well-Tuned Piano
(5 cd-set)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor 
Berliner Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa

I've always liked this symphony; I think it's a mistake when Brucknerians diss the first few Bruckner symphonies. Ozawa-by no means a conductor I've associated with Bruckner-has done very well here.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa
> 
> I've always liked this symphony; I think it's a mistake when Brucknerians diss the first few Bruckner symphonies. Ozawa-by no means a conductor I've associated with Bruckner-has done very well here.


I've dipped my toe with Haitink's 5 which I thought was a very good performance - but I really want to listen to 1 & 2, so that's where I'm going next. Glad to hear you vouch for the Ozawa.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIE NO.9
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Janet Perry - sopran
Agnes Baltsa - alt/contralto
Vinson Cole - tenor
José van Dam - bariton
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## jim prideaux

mparta said:


> Who is it? Schiele?
> 
> I've seen Welser-Moest twice in Vienna and he was fantastic, a wild man in Bruckner and Mahler. And then you watch his very good Bruckner Cleveland DVDs and he's dull as dirt (not necessarily the performances, the orchestra is sooooo good). Weird. It's almost as if he's influenced more by the orchestra than the orchestra is by him? I think the Viennese are a tough bunch to influence and the Clevelanders do their spectacular thing with little influence from a conductor. I wonder if any of this is true, but what would be the point of discussing if it's just demonstrable?:devil:


It is Schiele.....I was so overawed by the very fact of being at a VPO concert that I did not think to focus on Welser Most.....just enjoyed the music and the occasion (the concert was actually preceded by a reception in honour of Abbado who had just passed away and nobody thought to chuck me out so I ended up with a small brochure and a free drink!)


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I've dipped my toe with Haitink's [Bruckner] 5 which I thought was a very good performance - but I really want to listen to 1 & 2, so that's where I'm going next. Glad to hear you vouch for the Ozawa.


Welllll... I think in the end the Ozawa/Berlin Bruckner 1 is just very good. After a very promising first movement, I didn't feel that Ozawa maintained phrase continuity in the second particularly well, and the finale failed to catch fire to the degree my favorite performances do (Abbado, Karajan, Skrowaczewski). The Scherzo was fine, but not especially inspired. So a very good rather than extraordinary performance, below the others on the Berliner cycle and well below the best for me so far (the Haitink Fifth and Jansons Sixth). YMMV

(Caveat: this is based on only one listen through so far.)


----------



## 6Strings

Wow--this binaural DSD256 recording sounds fantastic! It's as if I've been transported among the musicians. I had never heard of the composer nor the musicians, but all are superb.










(This image is from the CD--it shows the contents.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 90, Dumky*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Welllll... I think in the end the Ozawa/Berlin Bruckner 1 is just very good. After a very promising first movement, I didn't feel that Ozawa maintained phrase continuity in the second particularly well, and the finale failed to catch fire to the degree my favorite performances do (Abbado, Karajan, Skrowaczewski). The Scherzo was fine, but not especially inspired. So a very good rather than extraordinary performance, below the others on the Berliner cycle and well below the best for me so far (the Haitink Fifth and Jansons Sixth). YMMV
> 
> (Caveat: this is based on only one listen through so far.)


Thanks for that (initial) assessment. I'm not surprised that he doesn't compare to Stan, K and Abbado. I want to get more familiar with 1 and Stan and K are definitely on my list. I don't know the Abbado.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151502


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko

2008, reissued 2015


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 90, Dumky*
> 
> View attachment 151501


I've now moved onto this. The music is much better than I realised. I'm really enjoying the Beaux Arts performance. Wonderful sound quality, too.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 8 - Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. Glorious.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> I've now moved onto this. The music is much better than I realised. I'm really enjoying the Beaux Arts performance. Wonderful sound quality, too.


There's something about the way the Beaux Arts Trio plays that makes whatever they're playing interesting, at least to me.


----------



## cougarjuno

Rubinstein isn't on many people's list as favorite composers , but there are several pieces that show brilliance and his Cello Sonatas are among the top of this list. These are wonderful works.


----------



## Weston

sbmonty said:


> Alfvén: Symphony No. 1
> Neeme Järvi; Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Some interesting background:
> 
> "To understand the impact that Alfvén's first symphony, one should bear in mind that during the nineteenth century Swedish music-life was, apart from opera, almost completely dominated by such intimate genres as solo singing, men's choral groups and chamber music. Few wrote for orchestra; the symphonies of Berwald and Lindblad were little known. That a relative youngster of 24 chose to express himself in such an exacting form did little to quell the surprise and curiosity of people at such an event."
> 
> Today the first performance of a symphony may be important for its composer, but it is seldom of such major importance that it has long-lasting consequences. The concert premiering this work in 1897, together with the première of the Second Symphony two years later, fundamentally changed the musical climate in Sweden. Following almost a hundred years of isolation from continental trends, these events initiated a move towards orchestral music of a more international character. The genre was soon to be enriched by Stenhammar, Natanael Berg, Rangström, Atterberg, Peterson-Berger and others."
> 
> Naxos Music Library


I love the Symphony No. 4 "Fran Havsbandet" so much I never got around to the others. When I think about listening to Alfven I always think "Yes! I want to hear No. 4 again." I suppose I really should branch out.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


>


I haven't heard these discs, but I attended a concert in London with Zinman Conducting The Tonhalle Zurich in Also Sprach Zarathustra in 2005. Was an excellent concert


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 6*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Kertesz_


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in Alex Freeman's "Under the Arching Heavens: A Requiem":


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: The Nocturnes*
_Maria João Pires_


----------



## starthrower

With artwork like this it's no wonder religion isn't what it used to be. As for the music? I'm still trying to tap in to the Bruckner mojo.


----------



## Itullian

A few of these.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor 
Berliner Philharmoniker, Paavo Järvi

This Berliner Philharmoniker Bruckner set is definitely a winner. Continuing with Paavo Järvi's Second, which starts out great. I'll edit in further thoughts about Järvi's interpretation to this post after listening more.

Further listening: ok, this is truly great. This makes for an excellent listening suggestion to anyone who doubts the genuine quality or Brucknerian interest of this symphony. This performance rivals my favorites! (Young, Karajan, Blomstedt) The slow movement in particular is magical! And the finale is among the most convincing I've heard. The Scherzo is very good, but I've heard one or two get more out of it (notably, Simone Young.)


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: "American" Quartet Arranged for String Orchestra*
_RPO - Rosekrans_


----------



## mparta

Hoped for more, famous youth orchestras and a composer at the helm.

Sound like student orchestras. Got a rave from someone on Amazon. Not likely to return to it.


----------



## Weston

*RICHARD STRAUSS - Don Juan, Op. 20*
NHK Symphony Orchestra, Tokyo / Paavo Järvi

I first heard this piece back in the 1960s on an old mono pressing of (I think) a Furtwängler performance. Back then I thought Strauss' music a frenetic mess. I still do to an extent, but this is a considerably more coherent take in my opinion. The phrasing is like an enthusiastic conversation. 
Sorry to the purists among you.










*BENJAMIN BRITTEN - Violin Concerto, Op. 15 *
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Mihkel Kütson / Linus Roth (violin)

I'm usually not a big Britten fan, but this piece -- wow! I would like to explore it again someday soon. Even after five decades of enjoying classical music, I still don't know if it is better to try sampling as much as possible or to memorize a few pieces that you love and explore those to their fullest. This piece might make it in the latter category if I chose that route. It hits all the right spots and has left me pleasantly exhausted.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny: Violin Sonatas

Kolja Lessing (violin), Rainer Maria Klaas (piano), Anton Kuerti (piano)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Weston said:


> I love the Symphony No. 4 "Fran Havsbandet" so much I never got around to the others. When I think about listening to Alfven I always think "Yes! I want to hear No. 4 again." I suppose I really should branch out.


The other symphonies (2, 3 and 5) and the ballet _Bergakungen_ contain fantastic music as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Olli Mustonen (piano and conductor)

Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gothos

More Horowitz than Mozart?Who cares?I like it.


----------



## 13hm13

Recorded: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam, 11/1981

Bruckner / Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam * , Bernard Haitink -Symphony No. 9
Philips Digital Classics - 410 039-2


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2
Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra|Fritz Reiner


----------



## Guest

K.514-520 tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## HerbertNorman

Howard Hanson: 2nd Symphony "Romantic" , Seattle Symphony Orchestra , Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Wasn't expecting to enjoy this as much as i have. It's wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Josef Myslivecek Violin Concerto in A , Leila Schayegh Collegium 1704 , V.Luks , ACCENT


----------



## Simon23

Same strong record as with BPO (DG)


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Howard Griffiths


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

HenryPenfold said:


> I haven't heard these discs, but I attended a concert in London with Zinman Conducting The Tonhalle Zurich in Also Sprach Zarathustra in 2005. Was an excellent concert


The "David Zinman Conducts Strauss" set is wonderful; a worthy successor to Kempe's classic survey of Strauss' orchestral works on EMI.


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4*
Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden

The more I listen to Bruckner, the more I associate him with Sibelius (or rather the other way around).


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Radio Philharmonic Orchestra Holland - Jaap van Zweden_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part two for this afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36):










_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46, three songs arr. for bass and orchestra by Dmitri Shostakovich and the fourth by Gerald McBurney op.46a (orig. 1936-37):










Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.74 (1939):


----------



## Bourdon

*An attractive hodgepodge *


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Itullian

Wakin up with Danny and Franzy.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Berliner Staatskapelle - Barenboim_


----------



## HerbertNorman

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part two for this afternoon.
> 
> Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46, three songs arr. for bass and orchestra by Dmitri Shostakovich and the fourth by Gerald McBurney op.46a (orig. 1936-37):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.74 (1939):


Some great recordings there!!! Enjoy , Shostakovich has so much to offer...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Double Concerto for Violin and Cello - Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata #2 - Vladimir Horowitz


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
> _Berliner Staatskapelle - Barenboim_


And now for something completely different!

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Anima Eterna Brugge - Immerseel_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151514


*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*

Allegro molto in C minor
Notturno in G minor
Piano Sonata in C minor
Lied in E flat major
Piano Sonata in G minor
Adagio in E flat major
Andante con moto in E major
Sonata o Capriccio
Allegro molto agitato in D minor
Schluss

Heather Schmidt, piano

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Un moto di gioia: Opera and Concert Arias

Miah Persson (soprano) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Sebastian Weigle


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Carl Czerny: Violin Sonatas
> 
> Kolja Lessing (violin), Rainer Maria Klaas (piano), Anton Kuerti (piano)


Don't know this music but there's a funny bit about Czerny in Andras Schiff's video discussion/lecture on Beethoven Op. 54


----------



## mparta

Weston said:


> *RICHARD STRAUSS - Don Juan, Op. 20*
> NHK Symphony Orchestra, Tokyo / Paavo Järvi
> 
> I first heard this piece back in the 1960s on an old mono pressing of (I think) a Furtwängler performance. Back then I thought Strauss' music a frenetic mess. I still do to an extent, but this is a considerably more coherent take in my opinion. The phrasing is like an enthusiastic conversation.
> Sorry to the purists among you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BENJAMIN BRITTEN - Violin Concerto, Op. 15 *
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Mihkel Kütson / Linus Roth (violin)
> 
> I'm usually not a big Britten fan, but this piece -- wow! I would like to explore it again someday soon. Even after five decades of enjoying classical music, I still don't know if it is better to try sampling as much as possible or to memorize a few pieces that you love and explore those to their fullest. This piece might make it in the latter category if I chose that route. It hits all the right spots and has left me pleasantly exhausted.


If you want both clarity, fire and the greatest orchestra playing imaginable, find the von Dohnanyi/Cleveland orchestra Heldenleben. Revelation.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Furtwangler_ (1950 RIAS broadcast)

Continuing with my "Eroica" marathon. I have never belonged to the cult of Furtwangler. We'll see if this changes my mind; I doubt it, but I will try to keep an open mind.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps

Concertgebouw Orchestra Georg Solti september 1991


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151515


*Clara Schumann*
Piano Trio in G minor

*Fanny Mendelssohn*
Piano Trio in D minor
String Quartet in E flat major

The Nash Ensemble

2020


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Burkhard - Overture: Der Schuss von der Kanzel (composer/Communauté de travail)
Rozsa - Three Hungarian Sketches (composer/RCA)
Bacewicz - Music for Strings, Trumpet & Percussion (Rowicki/Philips)*


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM NOVUM
*Komitas - Perotin - Pärt - Garbarek - Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Jan Garbarek - saxophones
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn :Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Le Sacre du Printemps
> 
> Concertgebouw Orchestra Georg Solti september 1991


I find the recording with the Concertgebouw Orchestra less successful than the older Decca recording with the Chicago orchestra.
You don't feel a build-up and it has something casual about it.
The recording with van Beinum from this box was certainly a lot more exciting.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #2


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_ (1966)

Probably the last segment of my "Eroica" marathon for today. Seems to be an excellent performance so far. The NYP and Bernstein are on fire!


----------



## Malx

Works for Violin and Piano by 
*Debussy, Szymanowski, Hahn & Ravel*
Played by
*Fanny Robilliard (violin), Paloma Kouider (piano)*

A first listen to this varied programme - well played and held my interest throughout.
This was a HiRes download I got for free from Qobuz last April when they had a lockdown offer on - today was my first listen!


----------



## Coach G

I took a rare sojourn into jazz (and down memory lane), but since it all relates to classical, I decided to share it on this forum anyway.

1. John Cage Meets Sun Ra:









2. David Brubeck: Moscow Night









3. The Modern Jazz Quartet: Blues on Bach









4. Cecil Taylor: Love for Sale









5. Cecil Taylor: Conquistador









Classical music was always my first love, starting with buying my first classical records on LP back in the early 1980s when was about 14 years old, and it was stuff like Tchaikovsky's _1812 Overture_, Rossini's _Overtures_, Beethoven's _Symphony #5_, Schubert's _Symphony #8 "Unfinished Symphony"_, _Pictures at an Exhibition_ by Mussorgsky and Ravel.

All the planets and stars must have been perfectly aligned when I discovered jazz. It was probably somewhere during my senior of high school when happened to purchase a album called Meeting at the Summit where the jazz clarinet player and big band leader played solo in a series of "jazz-inspired classical music" with clarinet concertos composed by and conducted by Igor Stravinsky, Leonard Bernstein, Aaron Copland, and Morton Gould. At the time, I thought it _was_ jazz; but it wasn't until I returned back from my next visit to my local record store with an anthology jazz album that featured Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, Duke Ellington and Ray Charles; that I knew the sound of _real_ jazz.

So jazz came along just in time for my college years, and at a time when I was eager to expand my mind into deep thoughts, and I took to jazz as an American genre that was cool and intellectual, but also an expression of freedom, the American melting pot, and especially the African-American experience. Being the 1980s, I was also there to catch a handful of some of the great old jazz giants of the past in concert, though most of them were elderly by that time: Lionel Hampton, the Modern Jazz Quartet, Dave Brubeck, Ray Charles, Dizzy Gillespie, Clark Terry, Sun Ra, and Ernestine Anderson. I also saw the now, late, Chick Corea at the Newport Jazz Festival, 1987.

As the years went on I grew away from jazz and by age 30 I was full blown back into classical music once again, though classical music was never far away from me, even during my pronounced "jazz phase".

So here we have _John Cage Meets Sun Ra_, and Cage holds the distinction of being the only White man to ever record with Sun Ra who must have made over 100 albums. Now you can get almost anything you want by Sun Ra as it has all been released on CD, but when I was coming up his recordings were extremely rare, recorded on obscure labels and only for a limited time, so you were lucky to find a Sun Ra recording at a flea market or used record store. While Cage and Sun Ra represent two seemingly incompatible styles, an avant-garde classical musician who works on chance operations and concept art versus a free jazz musician rooted in big band music, blues, African folk music, and the "exotica" genre of musicians such as Martin Denny and Les Baxter; both seem suited for one another if only because they each represent the outer limits of their respective genres, standing on the periphery of classical music and jazz respectively. What Cage and Ra also have in common is a sense of fun, that neither seems to take their genre too seriously, and both should be given some credit for taking the road not taken, for choosing to swim against the tide, and daring to be different. As for the recording itself, Cage and Ra engage in a dialogue where Cage's nonsense sounds play against Ra's free jazz, and they only meet for a brief moment when both are doing their thing at once. It's almost in the spirit of what child psychologists call "parallel play" where two toddlers are sitting on a blanket with a bunch of toys and look as if they're playing together, but are really doing things that are completely different. With Cage being a conceptual artist, who knows if that was the concept he was after?

Next up we have a live recording of David Brubeck and his quartet that included Bill Smith on clarinet, his son, Chris Brubeck on bass, and Randy Jones on drums; in a live concert in Moscow to celebrate the Ronald Reagan/Mikhail Gorbachev summit. As a musician, Brubeck's heart was never far from classical music as he studied with Darius Milhaud, and was was highly influenced by Arnold Schoenberg in his young pre-quartet years where the Dave Brubeck Trio took popular standards and reworked them 12-tone style. To add to this, at the Moscow concert, Brubeck delights the Russian audience by playing a long stretch where he intertwines a theme from Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_ into a new take on the famous _Take Five_, that was penned by Brubeck's friend and partner, Paul Desmond, back in the days of the famous quartet that also included Eugene Wright on bass and Joe Morello on drums.

The Modern Jazz Quartet follows, led by John Lewis on piano, and Lewis joined Leonard Bernstein and Gunther Schuller on working out a theory of "Third Stream" music that would seamlessly blend classical music and jazz, and Lewis did his part by establishing the MJQ as the masters of polyphony in jazz, and in _Blues on Bach_, the MJQ pays tribute to Johann Sebastian Bach and his polyphonic technique. While this album can't really be described as "crossover" or even "Third Stream", it is close Bach if only in spirit.

We end with Cecil Taylor, who like Sun Ra, stood on the periphery of jazz; and like David Brubeck was also interested in the music of Arnold Schoenberg, atonality, and 12-tone lines. In his prime, Taylor was often scoffed at, and as one critic quipped, "He sounds like he plays the piano while wearing a baseball mitt" I always like Taylor, though, if only because, like Sun Ra, he dared to be different, and his product is wild, original, other-worldly, but also has an order to it. Having said that, Taylor's _Love for Sale_ is actually quite listenable; though it may take more than one hearing to recognize his recording _Love for Sale_ and two other Cole Porter standards as having any relationship to the original songs. But then Taylor goes way off the deep end with _Conquistador_, where Taylor exemplifies Schoenberg's "Expressionist" ideal, where melody is abandoned and raw emotions are expressed through rhythms, textures, dynamics, and such.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor*
Claudio Arrau

One of my all-time favorite pieces of music, in a probing and quintessentially Romantic interpretation by one of my favorite pianists; though I'd like some more virtuosity, late Arrau was all about the details, never pyrotechnics.


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg & Schumann*


----------



## Malx

Another of the free downloads I acquired last April - this one I had at least played a couple of pieces from.

*A Beethoven recital from Brigitte Engerer. *


----------



## Itullian

First listen


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX NO.4
*Music from Colonial Mexico, C. 1730*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar, director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4
*

I haven't paid much attention to this recording, and I don't remember why. But Haitink's Bruckner has been mentioned a lot recently around here, so I'm dusting it off.


----------



## vincula

_Verdi Requiem_/Toscanini









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* "Pastoral"
_Bayerische Staatsorchester - Carlos Kleiber_

Apparently based on a C90 cassette from his son! Decent sound, all things considered. Fairly fast tempo.


----------



## eljr

LP Pure, Vol. 20: Scherchen Conducts Liszt

Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Hermann Scherchen

Release Date: 3rd Jul 2015
Catalogue No: ARC-WU189
Label: Archiphon
Length: 85 minutes


----------



## eljr

Medtner: Piano Sonatas and Fairy Tales
Boris Bekhterev
December 10, 2014


----------



## Dulova Harps On

For tonight's listening:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lizst, Piano Concerto No. 2
*

This is a new one to me; I just know the 1st concerto. Robert Casadesus is playing piano in this mono recording.


----------



## vincula

I keep digging into Verdi's Requiem. Serafin's take on it now. I do like what I'm hearing!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Finally rounded up Heidsieck's Beethoven cycle for a good price.
It was worth the wait!


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink

Continuing to evaluate this Berliner Philharmoniker cycle. _They_ sound incredible. However, I'm not sure Haitink's interpretation is clicking for me especially. I'll post more if I change my mind.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Feldman string quartet no. 2 here, but I'm doing it safe, one track at a time. Ives ensemble playing.


----------



## haziz

*Bach: Solo Cello Suites*
_Alisa Weilerstein_


----------



## Itullian

haziz said:


> *Bach: Solo Cello Suites*
> _Alisa Weilerstein_


i just got that one too.
Love it.


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes; Six Pieces; Transcriptions of Satie & Nielsen*Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO









Chamber music from Hans Abrahamsen - quite pleasing - and only my second disc of music from this composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Nice precision in the ensemble.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Anderson: Alhambra Fantasy plus* BBC Symphony Orchestra and London Sinfonietta conducted by Oliver Knussen on Ondine









Colourful music from Julian Anderson.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Strauss - Salome*
Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Hildegard Behrens, Jose van Dam, Karl Walter-Böhm

The subject matter is disturbing to say the least, but the music is ravishing.


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8* "Unfinished"
_The Hanover Band - Roy Goodman_


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Maria João Pires, piano
Augustin Dumay, violin

Scherzo from the "F.A.E." Sonata

Pierre Berbizet, piano
Christian Ferras, violin


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9* "Great"
_The Hanover Band - Roy Goodman_


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY OCKEGHEM AND DESPREZ
L'homme armé
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Malheur me bat
*Josquin des Prez*
Capella Alamire
Peter Urquhart - director
_
Musical Heritage Society_


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 9 - Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin. Wonderful. And that concludes my odyssey through Barenboim’s 2010/12 complete Bruckner box with the Staatskapelle Berlin. Overall a very good cycle imho. I’ll take a break from Bruckner for a little while before starting on the cycle by Jochum and the Staatskapelle Dresden (1975-80) released in 2000.


----------



## Knorf

Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexander Melnikov play works for cello and piano by *Ludwig van Beethoven*:
Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Variations on "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" by Mozart, WoO 46
Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2

Wonderful!


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Current listening - James De Preist leading the Helsinki Philharmonic in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Symphony No. 10":










edit: I know I just started listening a few minutes ago, but this really is an excellent performance.


----------



## SanAntone

Satie :: _Gymnopédies_ | _Gnossiennes_
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## flamencosketches

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.2 in B-flat major, op.52, the "Lobgesang" (or "Song of Praise"). Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Rundfunkchor Leipzig

The better part of two years have gone by since I purchased this set (for dirt cheap, on the good word of someone here on TC) and yet this is my first time listening to this disc. I'm kicking myself for it. This is phenomenal. I guess I was kind of thinking it wouldn't be for me. I was wrong. I'm very much enjoying this! Kind of feels like a stepping stone between Beethoven's 9th and Mahler's 8th. Great music, great performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Long week, but this arrived in the mail today...

Leopold Stokowski - Rhapsodies. Works (rhapsodies) by Liszt, Enescu, and Smetana. RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. RCA Red Seal Living Sereo reissue from the late 60's. Originally 1961.

Edit: wow, this is very nice.

View attachment 151546


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D 200
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

Sensational as always. Charming and stylish.


----------



## Bkeske

Maurice de Abravanel conducts Varèse - Nocturnal, Ecuatorial, & Henri Lazarof - Structures Sonores. Utah Symphony Orchestra. Vanguard 1968

View attachment 151548


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Piano Concerto No. 2, Sz. 95
András Schiff
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Excellent!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the music of Tonu Korvits:

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Korvits's "Stabat Mater":










Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in Korvits's "Kreek's Notebook" and "The Night is Darkening Round Me":










Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Korvit's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Dimace

I couldn't say that I'm *Honegger's* fan, but I'm sure fan of* Mariss.* This is a GOOD CD, with the symphonies 2 & 3 and one more (until now unknown to me) work the '' Pacific 231. If you like Arthur's music this is a nice introduction to his music. (EMI, USA, 1XCD)


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 14 "Death and the Maiden"*
_Chilingirian Quartet_


----------



## Bkeske

Jose Serebrier Conducts Charles Ives - Symphony #4. London Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Red Seal 1974.

View attachment 151551


----------



## 13hm13

Paul Dukas(1865-1935): Symphony in C major(1895-96)


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - viola
Philip Brett - director
California EAR Unit - ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - soprano 
Karen Rosenak - celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - percussion
_
New Albion_


----------



## Weston

Bourdon said:


> *Koechlin*


Ah, Koechlin, the best kept secret genius of classical music.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus - N. Harnoncourt


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in E-flat Major*
_Marta Deyanova_


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

David Fray (piano), Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Finlandia , Valse Triste , Der Schwan Von Tuonela , Tapiola. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1967 Germany.

View attachment 151555


----------



## Weston

*Giacinto SCELSI - Suite No. 8 "Bot-ba"*
Sabine Liebner, piano

Okay, it has its moments now and then. Going forward I think it will be strictly "then" however unless I'm needing murky lower keys tone clusters to fulfill an unforeseen future murky lower keys tone cluster deficit.










*BEETHOVEN - Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 2*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

Richter is amazing but possibly not at his best here. The tempo feels rushed, the dynamics a little exaggerated. I guess I'm more accustomed to the slightly quirkier Schiff rendition or the very transparent Jando recordings on Naxos. I still enjoyed it very much of course. It's Beethoven! And Richter gets a "bravo" or two from his audience.


----------



## Rogerx

Albéric Magnard: Symphony No. 3

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Agricola & Homilius: Easter Cantatas

Hannah Morrison (soprano), Rahel Maas (soprano), Bethany Seymour (soprano), Elisabeth Popien (mezzo-soprano), Georg Poplutz (tenor), Andre Morsch (baritone), Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## daco

Brahms
Cello / Piano Sonata No. 1
Jacqueline du Pré, cello
Daniel Barenboim, piano

Just listened to this for the first time. Wonderful music!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)

Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423
Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608
Sonata RV83


----------



## Guest

Disc one (of three) tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major/ Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

In 2003 the Belcea Quartet recorded a nerves-on-a-knife's-edge account of Brahms's C minor Quartet (Op 51 No 1) for EMI. Here, more than a decade on, their conception retains its essential ferocity,... - Gramophone Magazine, October 2016 More…

Release Date: 9th Sep 2016
Catalogue No: ALPHA248
Label: Alpha
Length: 2 hours 29 minutes

Winner - Musique de Chambre
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique de Chambre
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto - Liza Ferschtman, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

Coming to the last disc in this box set and the first disappointment, albeit a small one - for the 1st movement cadenza Ferschtman uses the strange concoction that Beethoven wrote for the piano transcription of this concerto which was then transcribed back for violin by Wolfgang Schneiderhan complete with use of timpani. This cadenza for me just doesn't sound right - it is overlong and not in keeping with the rest of the piece, shame as the playing is perfectly fine by both orchestra and soloist.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Violin Concerto - Liza Ferschtman, Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*
> 
> Coming to the last disc in this box set and the first disappointment, albeit a small one - for the 1st movement* cadenza* Ferschtman uses the strange concoction that Beethoven wrote for the piano transcription of this concerto which was then transcribed back for violin by Wolfgang Schneiderhan complete with use of timpani. This cadenza for me just doesn't sound right - it is overlong and not in keeping with the rest of the piece, shame as the playing is perfectly fine by both orchestra and soloist.


I'm against the cadenzas. For me is only a way to make fat a concerto. As a pianist I admire the pure content of a piano concerto without any dexterity extras. Liszt and Chopin have never written such additions for their concertos. (my Master made one for his Second Hungarian Rh. as an Invitation to be or not to be accepted.) Tschaikowsky (this is something else) has included cadenzas in movements and not at the end of them. Beethoven made a cadenza also for Mozart, he loved them. But Beethoven is Beethoven and has the right to do whatever he wants. :lol:


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Trio Op 3 - L'Archibudelli.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part three for morning and early afternoon.

_Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra and piano WoO [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):










Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (by 1941):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943):










Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945):


----------



## vincula

Harnoncourt/BPO. A nice Christmas gift from the _out-laws_. Can't complain 

Schubert's no.8 "The Great" now.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Biber: Requiem

Freiburger Barockconsort, Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier


----------



## 13hm13

KNAPPERTSBUSCH - The Complete RIAS Recordings


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Michael Tilson Thomas

San Francisco Symphony


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1
Faure: Elegie
Bruch: Kol Nidrei*
_Han-Na Chang (cello) - LSO - Rostropovich (conductor)_


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 4 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## haziz

A lot of Bruckner recently?


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> A lot of Bruckner recently?


In my case I've just purchased the Haitink box and I am slowly working my way through it - but as a general observation there can often be a run on composers set off by a post or two that inspires other listeners to dig out their discs :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

Borodin: String Quartet No. 2

Haydn Quartet


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> In my case I've just purchased the Haitink box and I am slowly working my way through it - but as a general observation there can often be a run on composers set off by a post or two that inspires other listeners to dig out their discs :tiphat:


Nobody seems to follow my lead with my Tchaikovsky or Dvorak marathons........

Hint... Hint...


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 41* "Jupiter" *& 35* "Haffner"
_Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Marriner_


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, .

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain 
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31


----------



## Bourdon

haziz said:


> Nobody seems to follow my lead with my Tchaikovsky or Dvorak marathons........
> 
> Hint... Hint...


and Schubert....


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

sonatas 1-19


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Speaking of Dvořák, this is a fabulous recording of the Requiem by Antoni Wit, originally on Naxos...









...but I have it in this excellent box set of Dvořák's sacred music from Brilliant Classics:


----------



## haziz

Bourdon said:


> and Schubert....


That was a Nimbus box set that I received yesterday. It cost the princely sum of US $11.79 for 12 discs from Amazon. I suspect it was a pricing error. I seem to have snagged their last copy however.


----------



## Chilham

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia

Valery Gergiev

Mariinsky Orchestra










Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death

Dmitri Hvorostovsk, Ivari Ilja










Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain

Theodore Kuchar

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Theodore Kuchar

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine


----------



## mparta

flamencosketches said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.2 in B-flat major, op.52, the "Lobgesang" (or "Song of Praise"). Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Rundfunkchor Leipzig
> 
> The better part of two years have gone by since I purchased this set (for dirt cheap, on the good word of someone here on TC) and yet this is my first time listening to this disc. I'm kicking myself for it. This is phenomenal. I guess I was kind of thinking it wouldn't be for me. I was wrong. I'm very much enjoying this! Kind of feels like a stepping stone between Beethoven's 9th and Mahler's 8th. Great music, great performance.


Masur is a sort of under-the-radar conductor, since he didn't generate heat in NYC, but there's a NYPO Beethoven 9 that is really wonderful. I would imagine in his own area of expertise (certainly Mendelssohn) it would be fine. I might look at these.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Scarlatti*
> 
> sonatas 1-19


Nice article on Scott Ross in the NYTimes the last couple of days.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, .
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner
> 
> Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
> Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
> Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture
> Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
> Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31


Just to follow on the orchestra, I watched Solti's tour in Japan CSO Pictures last night. It is thrilling, and I already knew that from the DVD. But recommended, it is out of this world orchestra playing. insouciant, effortless magnificence. He (Solti) got credit for it. It was (is) the orchestra, long before and after he showed up, no slam on him.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Treize Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet
Brand new in this series.


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes Brahms* :: _Cello Sonatas_
Asier Polo and Eldar Nebolsin


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy & Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Joshua Bell_ (violinist and conductor)


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> *Scarlatti*
> 
> Treize Sonatas


Anna Queffélec is an excellent interpreter of the Scarlatti sonatas. Her playing is very empathic and full of poetry where the music demands it. It is nice to follow her note for note, it is convincing and sometimes daring in her sometimes fiery playing and it is actually a shame that I have heard so little from her besides her Ravel recordings.
IMHO


----------



## arapinho1

Beethoven's piano sonatas by Barenboim. Wonderful


----------



## Rogerx

arapinho1 said:


> Beethoven's piano sonatas by Barenboim. Wonderful


The new set, if I may ask?


----------



## eljr

Kirsty Chaplin performs Medtner live at the state51 Factory


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Ingrid Fliter (piano)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Jun Märkl

Release Date: 24th Feb 2014
Catalogue No: CKD455
Label: Linn
Length: 73 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2014
Editor's Choice
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2014
Shortlisted - Concerto

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum: A Fauré Recital

Louis Lortie (piano)
Ballade in F sharp major for solo piano or piano & orchestra, Op. 19
Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor, Op. 26
Barcarolle No. 10 in A minor Op. 104 No. 2
Barcarolle No. 12 in E flat major Op. 106
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 74
Nocturne No. 10 in E minor, Op. 99
Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Requiem: In Paradisum
Requiem: Pie Jesu
Thème & Variations, Op. 73


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 2*
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis is musical settings of psalms and Estonian hymns by Cyrillus Kreek:










Great recording. Imaging within the soundstage is superb. Choir, soloists, instrumentalists,...all great.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151570


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Duets

Paul Lewis
Steven Osborne

2010


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Ernest_

*Bloch - Piano Quintet #1 (Pro Arte Quartet +/Laurel CD)
Bloch - In Memoriam (Sternberg/ASV CD)
Bloch - Scherzo Fantasque (Hollander/RCA LP)*


----------



## jim prideaux

While I might share certain reservations that many have expressed regarding Hurwitz I really enjoy much of what he has to say about various aspects of Dvorak's music.......particularly his enthusiastic advocacy of the earlier symphonies (primarily because he agrees with me!)

With the 5th I would naturally turn to Jansons and the Oslo PO am now thoroughly enjoying Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Chopin: Piano Concertos
> 
> Ingrid Fliter (piano)
> 
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Jun Märkl
> 
> Release Date: 24th Feb 2014
> Catalogue No: CKD455
> Label: Linn
> Length: 73 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> March 2014
> Editor's Choice
> Shortlisted - Concerto
> Gramophone Awards
> 2014
> Shortlisted - Concerto
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2014


Bless you for a Voltaire quote that has never been more relevant


----------



## eljr

Hisako Kawamura plays Chopin

Hisako Kawamura

Release Date: 16th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: SIXX06395B00Z
Label: Sony
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 5-7*
_Alfred Brendel _(live)


----------



## Rogerx

Marc Blitzstein: The Airborne Symphony

Choral Art Society, David Watson (baritone), Andrea Velis (tenor)

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms :: _Clarinet Sonatas and Trio_
Marie Ross (clarinet), Petra Somlai (piano), Claire-Lise Demettre (cello)









Listening to the trio - I think this is really good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel*

This is a mono recording but played with verve. (Wow; I've never used "verve" in a sentence.)


----------



## Joe B

Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part four for late afternoon and early evening.

Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48):










_From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79, arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra op.79a (1948):










_Song of the Forests_ - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
_The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_ - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1952):










Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953):


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 1 - Quatuor Danel.*

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No 2 - LaSalle Quartet*


----------



## calvinpv

Kaija Saariaho: *Only the Sound Remains*, opera (2014-2015)

Two back-to-back chamber operas based on the Japanese Noh theater works Tsunemasa (Always Strong) and Hagoromo (Feather Mantle). I guess it's custom in the Noh tradition to watch several plays in a single concert.

Very few props and a minimalist costume design, but the lighting is very intelligently done where, in combination with a semi-transparent screen that you can see on the cover below, you get some nice shadow play. This works especially well in Always Strong, which is about a monk who can hear, but cannot see, the ghost of Tsunemasa. These shadows play into the narrative pretty well.

As for the music, it's very typical of late Saariaho: thinner textures, more soloistic part writing, a flare for the dramatic. I personally prefer her earlier work more; I think after her masterpiece _L'Amour de loin_, her music begins to fall flat for me (don't get me wrong, I still like it but not nearly as much). But I will say that, of her late works, this opera is probably my new favorite, over and above _D'Om le vrai sens_, _Laterna Magica_, _Leino Songs_ or _Notes on Light_.

Oh, and great acting/singing by Philippe Jaroussky and Davóne Tines.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tartini, Violin Concerto in d*

So far I really like this box set except for the one with Bach, Handel, and Tartini. I'm not a fan of big-boned Baroque with lots of vibrato.


----------



## Guest

No.11 from this fine set.


----------



## eljr

Todays free MET stream:

Friday, February 26
Verdi’s La Traviata
Starring Natalie Dessay, Matthew Polenzani, and Dmitri Hvorostovsky, conducted by Fabio Luisi. Production by Willy Decker. From April 14, 2012.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works*

Bourdon was listening to Anne Queffelec's Scarlatti, and it reminded me that I haven't heard her Satie recording in a while.

Her playing here borders on the spontaneous, emphasizing small things, as if she's in the room with you and watching your reaction as she pulls out different subtleties in the piece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

Koechlin composed his Offrande in 1942, and in 1946 he made the orchestration. It is an 18-part work for various line-ups, varying from piano and organ solo, and from string orchestra to large orchestra in various line-ups, including ondes martenot. In each of the movements, Koechlin bases his music on the notes B-A-C-B, in the German nomenclature B-A-C-H, a tried and tested motif used by hundreds of composers, including the great J.S.B. self. This is fascinating music, ideally suited to be listened to in smaller portions, and therefore ideal for the medium CD. Heinz Holliger with his trusted RSO staff from Stuttgart is an ideal guide.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert Blomstedt

Continuing to evaluate this Berliner Philharmoniker cycle. With the caveat that I dislike this "original" version of the Third (Bruckner was correct in excising all of the egregious Wagner quotes and tightening up the structure, in my opinion), this is a fabulous performance. I have also the original version of Third by Blomstedt in the Gewandhausorchester complete set, but this is different enough in shading and focus (but equally superb) that I'm not bothered by the duplication.


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. A continuation of their 'Golden Twenties' series of concerts.

View attachment 151586

View attachment 151587


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #3


----------



## Guest

He's an excellent player.


----------



## Bourdon

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 151588
> 
> 
> Symphony #3


 Well,Bruckner would be very pleased with all the attention he gets.This recording is new to me,it's impossible to listen to all the recordings and leave room for all the other treasures.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - Toccatas - Glenn Gould (piano)


Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, #4 - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Simon Rattle

I saved the Ninth of this cycle for last. I'm quite keen on the four-movement version, and am grateful for Rattle's advocacy for it. Maybe some new fans will be made...

I also own Rattle's excellent, previously released four-movement Ninth with Berlin, on EMI. So far, I think I like this one slightly better. I'll edit in further comments if as the symphony progresses I come to think otherwise.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Falla*

The three cornered hat


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bourdon said:


> Well,Bruckner would be very pleased with all the attention he gets.This recording is new to me,it's impossible to listen to all the recordings and leave room for all the other treasures.


It was recommended by David Hurwitz (Critic), so I thought I might investigate. On first hearing its very enjoyable, exciting and superbly recorded.


----------



## mparta

Absolutely not so good day, so this, one of my favorite albums of all time. I could have said favourite but I am not a British spendthrift with money to throw away on extraneous vowels:lol:

Thomas Allen is wonderful but it's just Poulenc, unbeatable. Songs and instrumental music. I would keep this and ditch a huge proportion of the other dreck piled up in my collection.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent recordings.

Magnard: Symphony No. 3. Fabrice Bollon. For Saturday Symphony.










Haydn: Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2. Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Sunhae Im, Jan Kobow, Capella Augustina, Cologne Vocal Ensemble, Andreas Spering










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 Staatskapelle Berlin.










Brahms: 8 Klavierstücke, Op. 76, 2 Rhapsodies, op. 79. Anna Vinnitskaya.










Weinberg: Symphony No. 12. Lande. St. Petersburg


----------



## HenryPenfold

D Smith said:


> Recent listening. All excellent recordings.
> 
> Magnard: Symphony No. 3. Fabrice Bollon. For Saturday Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn: Die Schöpfung, Hob. XXI:2. Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Sunhae Im, Jan Kobow, Capella Augustina, Cologne Vocal Ensemble, Andreas Spering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 Staatskapelle Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: 8 Klavierstücke, Op. 76, 2 Rhapsodies, op. 79. Anna Vinnitskaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weinberg: Symphony No. 12. Lande. St. Petersburg


Top quality listening. All great performances and recordings. There's so much amazing music available to us these days, we are blessed!


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Phiharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Kirsty Chaplin performs Medtner live at the state51 Factory


Nice performance from Frau Chaplin here. The Kawai Grand surprisingly meets the demands of these spectacular neo romantic works. The positioning of the mics are not optimal (to close to the piano, maybe) and creates some echo. (not big problem though) Despite I prefer the brilliant sound of Steinway or (for me I don't have the money) Yamaha, I found the Kawai choice quite good, and the sound not so moody. Frau Chaplin can make BIG things with Medtner, a composer I admire and I find him (as quality) quite close to Scriabin, who, as a genius, is beyond the competition in the 20th Century Russian Piano School. I wait to see more of her. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Berwald Symphony #3


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos.1,2,3
Murray Perahia










Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto
Simon Fuchs
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich|David Zinman


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


Perfect - Brilliant Parsifal from the TEACHER Janowski, the man who knows the MOST music on this earth. (with Andras, Daniel and Cyprien to be fair and accurate) MUST HAVE.


----------



## daco

Bach
Violin Sonata No. 1
Sergiu Luca, violin
Nathan Milstein, violin (1973 version)
Paul Galbraith, guitar (his own transcription)

This is for my 2021 listening project. I have three complete recordings of Bach's solo violin works, plus the Hilary Hahn subset from 1997. I'm starting with Sonata No. 1 because it is the shortest work, and so I can listen to all three of my recordings consecutively. It will be interesting to compare them.

I'd like to listen to all the Bach solo works this way, but I'm not sure when I'll find 2 uninterrupted hours to listen to, e.g., Partita No. 2 four times in a row :lol:

Edit: Whoops, misspelled Luca's first name on initial post (and Galbraith's last name). Just listened to the Luca, which i think in the past I've not enjoyed as much as Milstein, but still ... how does Bach do so much with a single violin?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in D minor
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


I'm listening to the 8th on Spotify, trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on this set. I already have 12 Bruckner cycles. I don't know if I really need another one.


----------



## Knorf

Whoops, noticed a typo in my post. Bruckner's Symphony No. 8 is in C minor! Apologies.

ETA: hang on, no I didn't! You edited the post of mine you quoted...


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms* :: _Intermezzi_ | _Rhapsodies_ 
François Chaplin


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to the 8th on Spotify, trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on this set. I already have 12 Bruckner cycles. I don't know if I really need another one.


Twelve!! This is no time to stop!!!


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part four for late afternoon and early evening.
> 
> Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79, arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra op.79a (1948):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Song of the Forests_ - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
> _The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_ - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953):


Is it raining today in England? Well, it IS raining here in NEW England. Cold, gray, and gloomy weather; good for a Shostakovich binge!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Jaap Schröder

Sublime.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Whoops, noticed a typo in my post. Bruckner's Symphony No. 8 is in C minor! Apologies.
> 
> ETA: hang on, no I didn't! You edited the post of mine you quoted...


Horrors! I repent in sackcloth and ashes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> _Is it raining today in England?_ Well, it IS raining here in NEW England. Cold, gray, and gloomy weather; good for a Shostakovich binge!


No, Old England is being typically contrary - right music, but completely the wrong weather for February AND for Shostakovich (sunny and mild all day).


----------



## vincula

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to the 8th on Spotify, trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on this set. I already have 12 Bruckner cycles. I don't know if I really need another one.


You probably don't. OTOH supporting the BPO and its fabulous musicians with your purchase makes more sense than making Amazon richer.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rambler

*And Comes The Day - Carols and Antiphons for Advent* The Choir of Queen's College, Cambridge & The Queen's Chapel Players directed by Silas Wollston on Orchid Classics

















Rather nice if perhaps a few months late.


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Shaw conducts Carl Orff - Carmina Burana. Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Choir. Telarc 1985, originally released 1981.

View attachment 151599


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to the 8th on Spotify, trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on this set. I already have 12 Bruckner cycles. I don't know if I really need another one.


I think you are making hard work of this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Horrors! I repent in sackcloth and ashes.


A simple hair shirt will do .....


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
_NY Philharmonic - Bernstein_ (1960s)










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_


----------



## Malx

*Per Nørgård - Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Sakari Oramo.*


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech PO - Pesek_


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #3


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Bournemouth SO - Andrew Litton_


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Nikolaj Znaider
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


----------



## WVdave

The Romeros: Spain's Royal Family Of The Guitar
Baroque Concertos And Solo Works
Mercury Living Presence - MG50417, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1965.


----------



## Guest

Some very intense and atmospheric music.


----------



## mparta

Well... a la Jack Benny.

Plus for being within about 4 minutes of the length of my walk, which work and weather have aborted for almost a week.

But I don't like it. In the first, second and third places, the tenor won't do. Anthony Dean Griffey. I am not of the school that believes that we benefit from a sense of struggle, no matter how difficult the music, and I grant this is tough, but he doesn't make me want to listen again. Why in the world any conductor would let him sing "Blicket ouwouf"  I do not know, sounds like something that would come from a cartoon hound.

Then the other concerted music for the soloists, too many instances of approximate pitch so that the complexity defeats the ear, can't follow the harmony or figure out what Mahler was doing, just try to get to some recognizable tonal mile post. Does Nezet-Seguin not hear that?

I've heard him conduct an acceptable Bruckner 7/PO, this Mahler 8 in Philadelphia, and a very mediocre Pelleas et Melisande at the Met. I have yet to figure out what the big deal is.

Some great orchestra playing, but not enough in this piece.

Should I buy more? Boulez, Dudamel, Thierry Fischer in Utah (this one has Barry Banks and I bet he can sing it). Have Horenstein, Stokowski, Chailly, Davis, Mitropoulos. The best are the Stokowski and Horenstein, but the sound.... not up to snuff. Bernstein DVD also, actually pretty good. And of course Solti. Kenneth Riegel is good, lacks the last ounce of sap I want.

Alright, I've had my rant, V8 and crackers. On to the evening's music:tiphat:


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Czech Suite*
_Czech PO - Pesek_


----------



## senza sordino

It's taken me all week to listen to this. I don't know where some of you find the time to listen, and some of you have listened to about three dozen disks in the time it took me to listen to these three.

Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8, and 9, Carnival Overture









Martinu Cello Concerti 1 and 2.


----------



## Chilham

Elgar: Symphony No. 2

Daniel Barenboim

Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Bkeske

Another in 'the Karajan Edition' series.

Strauss Don Quixote, and Wagner Music from Tannhauser & Die Meisteringer Von Nurnberg. Berlin Philharmonic. Released 1996

View attachment 151603


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*George Benjamin - Written on Skin plus Duet* on Nimbus Records









This recording is of the premiere performance of the opera in 2012. Other than this set I am unfamiliar with the music of George Benjamin. The opera received some critical acclaim, which I can understand. It's quite an intense experience, and I must try more of Benjamin's music. It's not however my favourite 21st century opera.

Any way for tomorrow's listening I'm turning my listening clock back a few hundred years!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> A simple hair shirt will do .....


AH...you are a conaisseur,you mean horsehair ?


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Elgar: Symphony No. 2
> 
> Daniel Barenboim
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin


I am not an admirer of Barenboim but I love his Elgar among others,I never heard the "Sospiri" more beautiful than on this LP.


----------



## Bkeske

Solti conducts Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 & 4. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. London 1986

View attachment 151605


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie* :: _Piano Music_, Vol. 1 
performed by Noriko Ogawa on an 1890 Erard piano









Gnossiennes


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Pieter Wispelwey - Netherlands Radio Philharmonic - Jac van Steen_


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Preludes & Impromptus (Live)

Giuseppe Greco

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: OC21028B
Label: OnClassical
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> *Per Nørgård - Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Sakari Oramo.*


What a nice idea!


----------



## eljr

Dimace said:


> Nice performance from Frau Chaplin here. The Kawai Grand surprisingly meets the demands of these spectacular neo romantic works. The positioning of the mics are not optimal (to close to the piano, maybe) and creates some echo. (not big problem though) Despite I prefer the brilliant sound of Steinway or (for me I don't have the money) Yamaha, I found the Kawai choice quite good, and the sound not so moody. Frau Chaplin can make BIG things with Medtner, a composer I admire and I find him (as quality) quite close to Scriabin, who, as a genius, is beyond the competition in the 20th Century Russian Piano School. I wait to see more of her. Thanks for the video.


Seeing where it is recorded, I gotta think they wanted that echo.


----------



## KenOC

Petrouchka, Riccardo Chailly with the Cleveland Orchestra. This is from a 2-disc Decca set of Stravinsky's ballets recommended on YouTube by Hurwitz. Just listening now, seems to be a good recommendation.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Czech PO - Pesek_


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


I forgot I had this cycle tucked away in the Icon box. I'm glad to revisit it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 1 - Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden. Very good. I know I said I would take a break but I’m in a Bruckner mood.


----------



## Bkeske

This from a friend. Not a huge fan of compilations, but this one is actually pretty nice, and nicely recorded. Released 1994.

View attachment 151610

View attachment 151611


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphonies by Robert Schumann. Staatskapelle Dresden/Thielemann playing. Finished 1 and 2, just started no. 3


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances all around.


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> A simple hair shirt will do .....


Interesting idea for the singers in the Mahler 8 I posted. Annoying.


----------



## Bkeske

Abbado conducts Pictures and La Valse. London Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1983, German release.

View attachment 151613


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink

Revisiting this to see whether I agree with myself. I was somewhat surprised to have been lukewarm on the 1st movement. Maybe it will grow on me...

ETA: yep. For whatever reason, this is working much better for me today.


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and Aurora Orchestra in his "Requiem":








Rutter's 2nd recording of the "Requiem"


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Symphonies and Concertos box*
Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Here is what I found amazing from this set:

Both piano concertos (with Claudio Arrau)
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 4
Last movement of Symphony No. 2
Academic Festival Overture

The serenades left me lukewarm, but everything else sounded good. Itullian brought this one to my attention, so I pass along my thanks and my own recommendation.


----------



## pmsummer

BALTIC VOICES 1
_A three-year project to explore the choral riches of the Baltic Sea countries._
*Arvo Pärt - Einojuhani Rautavaara - Sven-David Sandström - Veljo Tormis - Peteris Vasks - Cyrillus Kreek*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bkeske

Wilhelm Kempff Plays Beethoven. Deutsche Grammophon 1995, German release.

View attachment 151615


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in American a cappella choral works:


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

He's done it again…it is clear from the outset that this is no lazy selection of favourites…His playing never feels self-indulgent of inappropriate…There is never any doubt that this is Ólafsson's... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2020, More…

Release Date: 27th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: 4837701
Label: DG
Length: 78 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020
The Times Records of the Year
2020


----------



## KenOC

Handel Op. 3 Concerti Grossi. These were much admired in their day, and it's easy to see why.


----------



## Weston

Malx said:


> *Per Nørgård - Symphony No 8 - Vienna PO, Sakari Oramo.*


I have this disc. Wonderful works, if a bit anxiety triggering at times. Something about the brassy timbres? I don't know.


----------



## Guest

Some staggering feats of virtuosity coupled with excellent sound on this SACD.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Piano Trios Hob.XV/25, 26, 32
Van Swieten Trio










Faure: Requiem
Popp|Nimsgern|Ambrosian Singers
Philharmonia Orchestra|Andrew Davis


----------



## Weston

*SCHUBERT - Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944, "The Great" *
Orchestra Mozart/Claudio Abbado

I was overdue to hear a peak performance and this fits the bill nicely.

I needed to restart the movement 4 allegro vivace. It was interrupted by a VERY LOUD DISSONANT flash flood warning from my phone here in Nashville. I'm in no danger other than being quite rattled. This isn't exactly a _sturm und drang_ symphony!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky; Ludwig van Beethoven - 1812 Overture; Capriccio Italien; Wellington's Victory (Antal Doráti)









Composer: Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky; Ludwig van Beethoven
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Festival Overture, Op. 49
Commentary to the 1812 Overture / sound effects / bells
Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
Beethoven - Wellington's Victory, Op. 91: I. Battle
Beethoven - Wellington's Victory, Op. 91: II. Victory Symphony
Commentary to Wellington's Victory / sound effects

University of Minnesota Brass Band (1)
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra (1, 3)
London Symphony Orchestra (4, 5)
Antal Doráti, conductor
Date: 1955 (3), 1958 (1), 1960 (4, 5)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin|George Szell










Wagner: Siegfried, Act III


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 25
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini - Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Sonata No.2 to close today's listening session.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto no 5

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Turandot


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part five either side of a nice stroll in the late winter sunshine.

_Suite for Variety Orchestra_ WoO - previously mistitled as the _Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.2_ (prob. mid-late 1950s):










Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):










Symphony no.11 in G-minor [_The Year 1905_] op.103 (1957):










Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959):










Symphony no.12 in D-minor [_The Year 1917_] op.112 (1961):


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Quatuor Danel*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> While I might share certain reservations that many have expressed regarding Hurwitz I really enjoy much of what he has to say about various aspects of Dvorak's music.......particularly his enthusiastic advocacy of the earlier symphonies (primarily because he agrees with me!)
> 
> With the 5th I would naturally turn to Jansons and the Oslo PO am now thoroughly enjoying Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin.


And today.....the 2nd ( which Hurwitz appears to have a real enthusiasm for) from the Suitner cycle.....


----------



## Malx

Two sonatas for Violin and Piano of differing styles and vintages.

*Weinberg, Sonata for Violin and Piano no 6 - Gidon Kremer & Yulianna Avdeeva.*
An interesting piece that opens with an at times almost brutal Moderato movement but it settles down and ends up with a balance that works.

*Brahms, Sonata for Violin and Piano No 3 - Nikolaj Znaider & Yefim Bronfman*
The Brahms chamber works is another area I really should be visiting more often - note to self.


----------



## Chilham

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle

Antonio Pappano

Coro Dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 40 - NBC SO, Arturo Toscanini.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater,

Margaret Marshall (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## flamencosketches

Odd seeing so much Bruckner in this thread as of late. Odd because I've been listening to Bruckner nonstop too. A lot of the Tintner/Naxos recordings. And I've been staying away from this thread so I can't even blame the listening habits of others. Something must be in the air


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*
_Martha Argerich - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - Riccardo Chailly_ (live recording)

Argerich and the Berlin Orchestra are on fire!


----------



## haziz

flamencosketches said:


> Odd seeing so much Bruckner in this thread as of late. Odd because I've been listening to Bruckner nonstop too. A lot of the Tintner/Naxos recordings. And I've been staying away from this thread so I can't even blame the listening habits of others. Something must be in the air


The day I listen to Bruckner, and actually enjoy it, would really be the day when something must be in the air!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major, WAB 106. Heinz Bongartz, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

I love this recording. I bought it for Wyn Morris's excellent Helgoland, but this 6th proved to be equally amazing. The 6th has become one of my favorite of Bruckner's symphonies. The whole "Major Tetralogy" plus the 9th represents the apex of his achievement, in my book. I'm afraid the 8th has yet to really click with me. Maybe I haven't heard the right recording.


----------



## flamencosketches

haziz said:


> *Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*
> _Martha Argerich - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - Riccardo Chailly_ (live recording)
> 
> Argerich and the Berlin Orchestra are on fire!


Excellent CD. This was one of my first purchases when I started getting into buying classical CDs a couple years back.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 23 & 27


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.6 in A major, WAB 106. Heinz Bongartz, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 
> I love this recording. I bought it for Wyn Morris's excellent Helgoland, but this 6th proved to be equally amazing. The 6th has become one of my favorite of Bruckner's symphonies. The whole "Major Tetralogy" plus the 9th represents the apex of his achievement, in my book. I'm afraid the 8th has yet to really click with me. Maybe I haven't heard the right recording.


The end of the first movement is glorious. Damn, that's good stuff.


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*
_Stephen Hough - Dallas SO - Andrew Litton_

I am not sure if I will turn this morning into a Rach 3 marathon. I am also suddenly on the fence about whether to go fly fishing today. I have been cooped up most of this winter, partly due to COVID, and partly due to the weather. Today is expected to be a balmy 5°C (41°F) with some rain. It still feels fairly cold when wading into the river!


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 - Helmuth Rilling leading the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra in Johann Sebastian Bach's "Brandenburg Concertos":








#'s 1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Odd seeing so much Bruckner in this thread as of late. Something must be in the air


As Schoenberg (or Stefan George) said, "I feel the air from another planet."


----------



## eljr

Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Sakari Oramo

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2014
Catalogue No: 6220574
Label: Dacapo
Length: 57 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
16th June 2014
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2014
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014
Winner - Contemporary
Gramophone Awards
2015
Winner - Contemporary


----------



## eljr

Weston said:


> I have this disc. Wonderful works, if a bit anxiety triggering at times. Something about the brassy timbres? I don't know.


Indispensable in any collection, IMHO.


----------



## Vasks

*Janacek - Overture to "Sarka" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Foerster - Symphony #4 "Easter Eve" (Friedel/Naxos)*


----------



## SanAntone

*John Luther Adams* : _Become Desert_


----------



## Joe B

CD 2 - Helmuth Rilling leading the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra in Johann Sebastian Bach's "Brandenburg Concertos":








#'s 4-6

edit: these performances by Rilling and the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra want for nothing.


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3*
_Zoltan Kocsis - San Francisco Symphony - Edo de Waart_

And now for the last leg of my Rach 3 marathon.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Symphonic Poems

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

I am enjoying music from St. Malachy Roman Catholic Church - The Actors' Chapel this morning as I do every Sunday morning since the pandemic began. 

:angel:


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151626


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Soli Deo Gloria

Cantatas BWV 21, 76
Pièces pour orgue BWV 617, 639, 663, 715

Collegium Vocale Gent
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot

2020


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 151626
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria
> 
> Cantatas BWV 21, 76
> Pièces pour orgue BWV 617, 639, 663, 715
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent
> Ricercar Consort
> Philippe Pierlot
> 
> 2020


I love BWV 21. One of my favorites of Bach's works. I need to check this out.


----------



## eljr

Chopin - The Essentials

Alain Planès (piano), Brigitte Engerer (piano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Cédric Tiberghien (piano), Frederic Chiu (piano), Olga Kern (piano), Jon Nakamatsu (piano), Nobuyuki Tsujii (piano)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Release Date: 31st Dec 2009
Catalogue No: HMX2908375
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Violin Concerto & Double Concerto / Isaac Stern, Leonard Rose


----------



## Rmathuln

*F. Couperin: Concerts Royaux*
Les Talen Lyriques
Christophe Rousset, cond.
Rec. 2017


----------



## ELbowe

Just received in post...looking forward to exploring:
Delius - 150th Anniversary Edition
Warner Classics ‎Box Set, Compilation 18 CD


----------



## starthrower

My current fave of Wagner's operas.


----------



## cougarjuno

Mennin is a tremendous symphonist. His symphonies are well worth the listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part six for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor [_Babi-Yar_] for bass, bass choir and orchestra op.113 [Text: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1962):










_The Execution of Stepan Razin_ - cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Text: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1964):










Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966):










Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):


----------



## mparta

Like the Bartok more with each hearing, but still working on it. Solti makes something of the Hungarian nature and the second movement as Hungarian night music. Makes me think about Laszlo Krasznahorkai's novels, which are certainly dominated by darkness and meandering in the night. The book translated as The Melancholy of Resistance, made into a dark movie by Bela Tarr.

i understand more of the structure from having listened to and watched the YouTube of Solti and Perahia's rehearsals. I would like to hear their recording, but I can't imagine that the virtuosity of Argerich and Freire can be bettered, probably can't be matched. Actually, I know that Argerich can't be matched.

The Ravel is gorgeous as well, of course, but a slightly more indestructibly lovely piece. I don't know, this piano version gives any orchestral performance I've heard a run for its money.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas BWV 18 "Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee von Himmel fällt," 181 "Leichtgesinnte Flattergeister," & 126 "Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort"
Gillian Keith, Angharad Gruffyd, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Stephen Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Cantatas for Sexagesima.


----------



## eljr

A Clarinet in America

Copland - Bernstein - Rozsa

Alexander Fiterstein (clarinet), English Chamber Orchestra, Chris Hopkins

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: ORC100155
Label: Orchid Classics
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## vincula

Revisiting this classic performance in all its glory.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Quintet for strings in C major, D. 956
Tokyo String Quartet with David Watkins

Marvelous!


----------



## eljr

Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: C5267
Label: Capriccio
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #8 (Live)


----------



## Guest

No.1-12 this morning.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphonies 1-2 (Bernstein/Sony)


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: _Improvisations on an Impromptu by Benjamin Britten_, Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, Symphony No. 2
Paul Watkins
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardiner

Excellent!


----------



## Ned Low

Listening to this for the first time. Wondering how good it is compared to his Berlin one.


----------



## Mark Dee

Recorded in 1959, my pressing seems to be from 1964.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt - Symphonies Complete
Recorded 1975-1980.


----------



## 13hm13

Earl Wild - The Complete RCA Album Collection - Box Set 5CDs


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the earlier post about Mennin.

That 5th is a knockout!

Albany Symphony Orchestra, David Alan Miller, Peter Mennin - Symphony No. 5 / Symphony No. 6 / Concertato "Moby Dick" / Fantasia For String Orchestra


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues 1-3 - Tatiana Nikolayeva


Brahms - Symphony #2 - Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Gorgeous, thick, old-fashioned performance. Good audio quality. I always liked Abbado's late 80's Brahms cycle with the Berlin Phil. He may have preferred leaner textures later in his Berlin tenure, but those initial years yielded some powerful recordings. The Brahms cycle is one of my favorites. They also recorded some excellent Mahler, particlularly the 1st and the 5th symphonies, in the first few years of their partnership.


----------



## Mark Dee

Scarlatti: Sonata in A Major, L. 238	played by Aldo Rodriguez


----------



## 13hm13

Camargo Guarnieri - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3; Abertura Concertante - São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


----------



## 13hm13

Camargo Guarnieri - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6; Villa Rica Suite (John Neschling)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Rambler

*Bouzignac: Te Deum & Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle & Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi









Guilliame Bouzignac was a 17th century French composer whose music was largely forgotten until the twentieth century. In style it had similarities to Monte Verdi (well to my ear!) This is the only music of his I am familiar with, and in my book it is very high quality, with great verve and harmonic richness. I'm not sure how much more of his music is out there, but I haven't seen too much mention of it.

Excellent performance and recording here.


----------



## Mark Dee

Chanson de Matin (Elgar) played by The Orion Orchestra under Stuart Wright.


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude and his Circle* Theatre f Voices directed by Paul Hillier on DACAPO
















A disc of music from Buxtehude and other composers associated with him.


----------



## mparta

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 151637
> 
> Listening to this for the first time. Wondering how good it is compared to his Berlin one.


Oh my, I don't know about a comparison but I think this is one of the great recorded events in music history. I heard the performance in NYC. Earth-shattering.


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> ......
> I am not sure if I will turn this morning into a Rach 3 marathon. I am also suddenly on the fence about whether to go fly fishing today. I have been cooped up most of this winter, partly due to COVID, and partly due to the weather. Today is expected to be a balmy 5°C (41°F) with some rain. It still feels fairly cold when wading into the river!


I did end up going fly fishing today, and the weather was indeed a balmy 5°C (41°F), and the rain failed to materialize while I was there! I got two bites on the fly, but failed to properly set the hook or land the fish (they were likely Rainbow Trout).

View attachment 151652


I am now appropriately listening to *Schubert's Trout Quintet*, with _Emil Gilels, the Amadeus Quartet and Rainer Zepperitz_.


----------



## Chilham

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum

The Sound and the Fury










Ockeghem: Missa pro defunctis for 2 to 4 Voices

Clytus Gottwald

Schola Cantorum Stuttgart










Ockeghem: Ave Maria

Paul Hillier

Hilliard Ensemble










Dufay" Miss l'homie armé

Guiseppe Maletto

Cantica Symphonia










Dunstable: Quam Pulchra Es

Paul Hillier

Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Conrad2

Listening to Bach, while I'm reading a book.

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1 
Kenneth Gilbert
Label: Archive
Release Year: 2003








Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4
Musica Amphion and Pieter-Jan Belder
Label: Brilliant Classics
Release Year: 2007








Bach: Sonatas and Partitas 
Gil Shaham
Label: Canary Classics
Release Year: 2015








Bach: The Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould
Label: Sony Classical 
Release Year: 1981


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Zoltan Kocsis - San Francisco Symphony - Edo de Waart_


----------



## Dimace

Simply FANTASTIC* Mozart's Requiem* (Requiem D-Moll KV 626) with *De Burgos, Mathis & Bumbry.* (Electrola 1XLP, 1968) You MUST listen to this to believe it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schumann symphonies tonight too! Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Yannick Nézet-Séguin. I still believe that Schumann was the first full blooded romantic composer. Prove me wrong


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151661


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian, conductor

2017


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*
_Renaud Capucon - Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Daniel Harding_


----------



## haziz

*Holst: The Planets*
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance for violin and orchestra, Mazurek for violin and orchestra, Humoresque in Gb









Suk Asreal Symphony, Fairy Take (Pohadka)









Smetana Ma Vlast, Richard III, Wallenstein's Camp, Hakon Jarl, Prague Carnival, The Bartered Bride


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - CD 3 - Roger Norrington leading the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 5":










Just finishing - Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Cleveland Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Dance of the Seven Veils from 'Salome'":








--mines original on London Records

and now - Lorin Maazel leading the Cleveland Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "Don Juan":










edit: listening through the last disc.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Halle Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage* : _Aria (Fontana Mix)_ (1958)


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
> _Halle Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli_


For me, there is no better performance of Sibelius 2 than the Barbirolli RPO on Testement ......

:lol:


----------



## Rmathuln

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 151653


The Bruckner 4th that got me hooked on Bruckner.
No other recording has featured a performance of the scherzo that gets my adrenalin flowing like this one.


----------



## Rmathuln

HenryPenfold said:


> For me, there is no better performance of Sibelius 2 than this ......


I'll take Barbiolli's RPO recording on Chesky over this one any day.
Not even close.
The Chesky and Szell/Tokyo are without challengers in Sibelius 2 IMHO.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rmathuln said:


> I'll take Barbiolli's RPO recording on Chesky over this one any day.
> Not even close.
> The Chesky and Szell/Tokyo are without challengers in Sibelius 2 IMHO.


OOPS!

In my excited haste, I mistook this for the same RPO recording on Testament!!!


----------



## Guest

A very powerful work.


----------



## Knorf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...I still believe that Schumann was the first full blooded romantic composer. Prove me wrong


I will attempt no such proof.

In other news, lots of *Ludwig van Beethoven*:

Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel










Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink










Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Emil Gilels
Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Ludwig


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 3 - Veronique Gens with Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques:


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Vol. 9

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, Hob.XVI:7
Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, Hob.XVI:1
Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Piano Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Sir Charles Mackerras - The Nine Symphonies


----------



## Weston

Mark Dee said:


> Scarlatti: Sonata in A Major, L. 238	played by Aldo Rodriguez
> 
> View attachment 151642


The Bach Guild sets are still an incredible value, but -- the tagging or lack thereof is a serious issue for me.


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Bach*

The Two and Three Part Inventions (Inventions & Sinfonias)

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Gothos

Frankly,this is one of those albums where I don't know what to think.
It's interesting enough to keep listening.


----------



## Rogerx

*Frederic Chopin (1 March 1810 - 17 October 1849)*



Chopin - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano/conductor), Polish Festival Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

From the Glass Box set.
1.Music in Contrary Motion (1969)

2.Music With Changing Parts (1970)

3.Music in Similar Motion (1969)


----------



## Gothos

CD 25

Vespers (All Night Vigil)
Olga Borodina mezzo soprano
Vladimir Moztovoy tenor
St.Petersburg Chamber Choir
Nikolai Korniev


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos italiens- Bach

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Italian Concerto, BWV971
Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Pina Carmirelli (violin)

I Musici

As we start the nautical spring......:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

In this work, Trifonov staves off potential sentimentality and produces - as usual - an exquisite tone…Some listeners will undoubtedly miss the epic nature of the original orchestration, but... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2017, More…

Release Date: 6th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: 4797518
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 19 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumental (pian


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - symphonies, concertos etc. part seven of seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_October_ - symphonic poem in C-minor for orchestra op.131 (1967):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Maria Rilke] (1969):










Symphony no.15 in A op.141 (1971):










_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_ for contralto and piano op.143, arr. for contralto and orchestra op.143a (1973):


----------



## Chilham

Abel: 27 Pieces for Viola da gamba

Petr Wagner


----------



## Ariasexta

Rambler said:


> *Bouzignac: Te Deum & Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle & Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi
> 
> View attachment 151646
> 
> 
> Guilliame Bouzignac was a 17th century French composer whose music was largely forgotten until the twentieth century. In style it had similarities to Monte Verdi (well to my ear!) This is the only music of his I am familiar with, and in my book it is very high quality, with great verve and harmonic richness. I'm not sure how much more of his music is out there, but I haven't seen too much mention of it.
> 
> Excellent performance and recording here.


Homophonic and chromatic to describe Bouzignac`s style, I think he must have known about Monteverdi`s music. But stylistically, Bouzignac is like a time traveller from 20th century, no one else sounds like him untill modern age.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Charming rcording


----------



## Art Rock

Tippett - A child of our time (Collins)

It's been a while since I played this - better than I remembered!


----------



## Rogerx

Plaisirs illuminés

Veress - Ginastera - Coll

Camerata Bern (chamber ensemble), Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Thomas Kaufmann, Marko Milenkovic, Sonja Starke, Suyeon Kang, Sol Gabetta (cello), Käthi Steuri


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas

*Mozart*

9 variations on a menuet
sonata No.10

*Ravel*

sonatine

*Schumann*

Bunte Blätter
variations sur le nom Abegg


----------



## Malx

As March starts I'll take the next step on my quest to listen to all the operas of R Strauss in the box set I have previously neglected.
Taking them in the order of composition next up is:

*R Strauss, Salome - Bryn Terfel (Jokanaan), Cheryl Studer (Salome), Leonie Rysanek (Herodias), Horst Hiestermann (Herodes), Clemens Bieber (Narraboth), Marianne Rørholm (Ein Page), Berlin Opera Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli.*










Original.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer
_


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech PO - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> View attachment 151664
> 
> 
> Frankly,this is one of those albums where I don't know what to think.
> It's interesting enough to keep listening.


In my opinion, to be fully appreciated, the piece needs a different recording. But I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8


----------



## SanAntone

*Katherine Balch* - _drip music_






Katherine Balch is writing some really good new music, IMO - this string quartet is an excellent example of her work.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli_

This seems to be a well regarded recording of the symphony, judging by this thread from yesterday, and the response to my playing a different Barbirolli recording with the Halle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Horiwitz with Szell and the New York Philharmonic from 1953. It is a live performance, and it is a powerful interpretation, not what I expected from Horowitz. In fact, I think it's the first time I've actually enjoyed this concerto all the way from start to finish.


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Release Date: 20th Feb 1995
Catalogue No: 4474192
Label: DG
Series: Originals
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Tony Vivaldi *- Bassoon Concertos RV 499, 472, 490, 496, 504, 483 & 470
Sergio Azzolini (bassoon) L'Aura Soave Cremona. Naive

Azzolini is an incredible bassoonist and if you haven't heard these recordings, you haven't lived!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling


----------



## SanAntone

*Alexandra du Bois* - _String Quartet: Oculus pro oculo totum orbem terrae caecat_ (2003)
performed by Kronos Quartet






Another wonderful new string quartet by a young composer.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> *Tony Vivaldi *- Bassoon Concertos RV 499, 472, 490, 496, 504, 483 & 470
> Sergio Azzolini (bassoon) L'Aura Soave Cremona. Naive
> 
> Azzolini is an incredible bassoonist and if you haven't heard these recordings, you haven't lived!!!


What does the cover art represent or is supposed to convey?


----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Il Ritorno di Tobia" (Huss/Koch)
J. C. Bach - Wind Symphony #1 (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
Knecht - Three Arias from "Der Schulz im Dorfe" (Wegener/Carus)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony "No. 46" (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> What does the cover art represent or is supposed to convey?


Ain't got a Scooby-doo


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No.5 "Frúhlings-sonata"


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 1st violin concerto , David Oistrakh and Maxim Shostakovich conducting the New Philharmonia


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas BWV 12,73,81 & 144


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151670


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1990


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues nos. 4-6 - Tatiana Nikolaeva

Bach - Violin Sonata #1 - Arthur Grumiaux

Ligeti - Lontano - Jonathon Nott/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer /Images / Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_Boston SO - Andris Nelsons_

Continuing with my mostly symphonies marathon.


----------



## eljr

Holst: The Planets and R. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Release Date: 6th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: 4798669
Label: DG
Réédition
Diapason d'Or
June 2018
Réédition


----------



## vincula

I'm spinning this album triggered by the thread on Beethoven's no.8 here in TC. Took me some time to find it on my crowded shelves, but worth the effort.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
_London Classical Players - Roger Norrington_


----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various chamber works, piano pieces and songs for unaccompanied choir part one of two for late afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.1 in D-minor (1897):
String Quartet no.2 in C-minor (1897):










_The Peaceful Western Wind_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Thomas Campion] (1890):
_Weep You No More, Sad Fountains_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Dowland] (1906):
_Spring, the Sweet Spring_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Thomas Nashe] (1906):
_A Laughing Song_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: William Blake] (1910):
_A Cradle Song_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: William Blake] (1912):
_Cupid_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: William Blake] (1913):










Sextet for clarinet, horn and string quartet (1898):
_Phantasie Trio_ in A-minor [Piano Trio no.1] (1906):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor (1908-09 - rev. 1917 and 1944):










_In Those Days_ - two pieces for piano (1895):
_The Almond Tree_ for piano (1913):
_(3) Decorations_ for piano (1912-13):
_Three Dances_ for piano (1913):
_Four Preludes_ for piano (1913-15):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach *

Motetten

I love to hear these motes sung by this boy's choir


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5* (original version)
_Lahti SO - Vanska_

I thought I had clicked on the track for the final version, but ended up actually with the longer, 4 movement, original version of the symphony.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Mavra_ (opera buffa in one act), Concertino, _Symphonies of Wind instruments_, Octet
Tatiana Kravtsova, Olga Korzhenskaya, Olga Markova-Mikhailenko, Alexei Martynov
Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Thierry Fischer

A comic opera from 1922 by Stravinsky in one act, barely half-hour long, for four singers with a small orchestra dominated by winds, one which Stravinsky himself thought very highly of but that has never been favored much by the public. The plot is silly and a bit thin, but the music is fun.

ETA: the included chamber works are of course much loved.


----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
> 
> Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
> 
> Release Date: 20th Feb 1995
> Catalogue No: 4474192
> Label: DG
> Series: Originals
> Length: 78 minutes


I like this very much. I have the Gergiev staring at me, which I got out the last time I listened to the Abbado, in order to make a comparison. Perhaps it's time. Obraztsova is great here, the Gergiev has Borodina, who is a wonderful singer but.... a very plush voice, not exactly what I'm looking for.

I bought a fancy remaster of the CSO/Reiner. Disaster. Of course the conducting and playing are fine, but it's sung in English and sounds sooooo wrong. Won't return to that.


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> What does the cover art represent or is supposed to convey?


 I think most cover art is supposed to convey "buy me". A little Alice in Wonderland-like.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

Schubert: Quintet in C D956 & Quartettsatz D703

with David Watkin (2nd cello)

Tokyo String Quartet
Release Date: 31st Oct 2011
Catalogue No: HMU807427
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Malx

I couldn't let today pass without playing some Chopin.
Disc one from a set I find highly enjoyable.

*Chopin, Nocturnes - Livia Rev.*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Szymanowski - Stabat Mater, Litany to the Virgin Mary*
Simon Rattle/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, Elzbieta Szymtka, John Connell (soloists)

Haunting, fervent, poignant.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: five CDs and a (mostly) Isaac Stern extravaganza of chamber music:









































The chamber music of Isaac Stern also represents a virtual who's who of concert musicians from the Golden Age of classical music recordings, and featured here are flutist Jean-Rampal, as well as a grand trifecta of the world's greatest cellists: the sad and soulful, Mstislav Rostropovich; and the vibrant and friendly, Yo-Yo Ma.

We start with the lovely, joyful, yet calming, Haydn trios; and then love on the Mozart's flute quartets; and the flute is described as Mozart's "least favorite instrument"; although given the beauty and the balance to which Mozart frames the flute, one wonders how much he must have really disliked it. Then we go to three sonatas by Franck, Debussy and Enesco, played with Stern's own piano accompanist, Alexander Zakin in a partnership that spanned decades, and I first heard the wonderful, Romanian-flavored _Violin Sonata #3 _by Enesco on LP in a record that also includes earlier version of Dvorak's _Four Romantic Pieces_, and the final two movements of the _FAE Sonata_ (a collaborative work by Brahms, Schuman, and some other guy that nobody has ever heard of whose name escapes my memory at the moment); and that LP is now a collector's item with the Schuman/Brahms and Dvorak items yet to be released on CD last time I checked.

We then move on Shostakovich and the wonderfully sad and soulful _Trio_, followed by Stern sitting one out as Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax take on a the _Viola Concerto_ in alternate form transcribed for cello. As an enthusiast of word games it's of some note that Emanuel Ax and Yo-Yo Ma probably make up the shortest named musical duo in history: "Ma and Ax" as opposed to Simon and Garfunkel, Chad and Jeremy, Sonny and Cher etc.

In a similar exercise in word-play I once memorialized the wonderful talents of the The Isaac Stern, Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax Trio in one of my favorite cognate anagrams:

THE ISAAC STERN, YO-YO MA, AND EMANUEL AX TRIO
O, O, O, manly men are in tuxes, city threads, A+, A+, A+

We end with Dvorak and I've recently noticed that Dvorak has sneaked up on me. For years I saw Dvorak as a modified Brahms with a Czech twist, and thought that the _Symphony #9 "New World Symphony"_ was more or less the extent of my Dvorak favorites, but then I was thinking about it. What about the _Water Goblin_? I like it! What about the _Stabat Mater_? I like it. What about The _Four Romantic Pieces_ featured here by Isaac Stern with Robert MacDonald? Another hit for me!

Sometimes composers can sneak up and become favorites without you noticing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Coach G said:


> Sometimes composers can sneak up and become favorites without you noticing.


This is a super observation. I hadn't realised it, but this does indeed happen often, to me. :tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Oedipus Rex_; _Babel_; _A Sermon, a Narrative, and a Prayer_; _Zvezdolikiy_
Edward Fox (narr.), Jennifer Lane, Martyn Hill, Joseph Cornwell, David Wilson-Johnson, Andrew Greenan
The Simon Joly Male Chorus, the Gregg Smith Singers 
The Philharmonia, Orchestra of St. Luke's, Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble
Robert Craft, conductor

These essential and authoritative recordings have been reissued on Naxos.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Royal Liverpool PO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151681


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

2008


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman* : _Palais de Mari_
Ronnie Lynn Patterson









Not among the better recordings of this work.


----------



## Malx

*Arnold, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Richard Hickox.*
Does Malcolm Arnold get the credit he deserves as a Symphonist?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Does Malcolm Arnold get the credit he deserves as a Symphonist?


From me he does ....


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Kertesz_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Quartet No. 2, Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 24*

I wasn't aware Szell did chamber music. He's quite the pianist; precise but also sensitive.


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman* : _Triadic Memories_
Helena Basilova


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Concertos for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in D major, Op. 19 & No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63
*Igor Stravinsky*: Concerto in D for Violin and Orchestra
Cho-Liang Lin
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

For some reason, I've never warmed up to Prokofiev's Second Violin Concerto, so I'm trying to make amends. However, I've always rated his First Concerto, and loved the Stravinsky Violin Concerto in D, but haven't heard either in a little while.

By the way, these are wonderful performances!


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Abbado_


----------



## eljr

Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

There's something almost miraculous about the way Finnish conductor John Storgards has brought this music so finely and compellingly into focus…[in the Second] all is ghostly detached sounds,... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2016, More…
Release Date: 27th May 2016
Catalogue No: 6220645
Label: Dacapo
Length: 54 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
July 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
Carl Schuricht, Stuttgart RSO


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3*
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
The London Classical Players, Roger Norrington

I mentioned this recording as a favorite in the Beethoven 8 recordings thread, but it's been ages since I heard it, of course that means I need to hear it again to find out whether I agree with myself. And I do! This is a great performance from what I still think is overall one of the best period-instruments cycles.


----------



## Coach G

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Concertos for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in D major, Op. 19 & No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63
> *Igor Stravinsky*: Concerto in D for Violin and Orchestra
> Cho-Liang Lin
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> For some reason, I've never warmed up to Prokofiev's Second Violin Concerto, so I'm trying to make amends. However, I've always rated his First Concerto, and loved the Stravinsky Violin Concerto in D, but haven't heard either in a little while.
> 
> By the way, these are wonderful performances!


This is a really nice recording. Chou-Liang Lin has a really fresh and warm approach like Isaac Stern and Zino Francescatti from the Golden Age of classical music recordings. Lin practically makes these Early Modern concertos sound Romantic. Lin came along in the 1980s after those Golden Age concert violinists such as Stern, Francescatti, Heifetz, Konegin, Oistrakh, Szernyk, Szigeti, etc had already raided the entire standard repertoire of violin concertos many times over. So now Lin has been championing many contemporary composers from his American homeland, or his ancestral homeland, China. He's a really fine artist, and especially a great Mozart player.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> We then move on Shostakovich and the wonderfully sad and soulful _Trio_, _followed by Stern sitting one out as Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax take on a the Viola Concerto in alternate form transcribed for cello_. As an enthusiast of word games it's of some note that Emanuel Ax and Yo-Yo Ma probably make up the shortest named musical duo in history: "Ma and Ax" as opposed to Simon and Garfunkel, Chad and Jeremy, Sonny and Cher etc.


You've lost me here, chief - what/whose viola concerto is Shostakovich's cello sonata supposed to be a transcription of??? My apologies if I have had a senior moment and misunderstood somehow.


----------



## Rambler

*Biber: Requiem* on L'Oiseau-Lyre








A fine disc of Biber's Requiem, and I think my first Biber recording in my collection. And I now have a number of other works by him, the majority being sonatas featuring the violin.


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> You've lost me here, chief - what/whose viola concerto is Shostakovich's cello sonata supposed to be a transcription of??? My apologies if I have had a senior moment and misunderstood somehow.


You're right EG, I must have been thinking of some other work that was transcribed for cello from a viola sonata. My neurons don't always fire like they used to. so the senior moment is on my end. My bad.

Coach G


----------



## mparta

See, pretty picture says "buy me"!!

These are very nice, not earth shattering but I've listened enough to justify my investment, which is more than you can say for the majority of the piles of CDs I have 

Wonderful label for underserved French music. Always with pretty pictures too


----------



## vincula

Thanks to Stan and Simone Young -among others- I'm really starting to enjoy this work. Hadn't paid so much attention to it in the past. As H.D. Thoreau wrote, it's never too late to give up our prejudices.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_ (1966)


----------



## eljr

Frédéric Chopin, French in full Frédéric François Chopin, Polish Fryderyk Franciszek Szopen, (*born March 1, 1810* [see Researcher's Note: Chopin's birth date], Żelazowa Wola, near Warsaw, Duchy of Warsaw [now in Poland]-died October 17, 1849, Paris, France), Polish French composer and pianist of the Romantic period.










Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Tamás Vásáry (piano), Ivo Pogorelich (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Semkow, Claudio Abbado

Release Date: 16th Jan 2012
Catalogue No: 4783617
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Prokofiev* - Symphony No.7 
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi. Chandos

Although I bought this set over a week ago, I've only (repeatedly) listened to symphony no.7. I am determined to get to grips with the symphony before I move on to my favourites (2, 3, 4 & 6). So far, this symphony is keeping its charms to itself, but I'm getting there - it's a slow process. I'm persevering because I know there is a good symphony in there somewhere!


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich, Symphony 7 (Barshai)


----------



## Blancrocher

HenryPenfold said:


> *Prokofiev* - Symphony No.7
> Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi. Chandos
> 
> Although I bought this set over a week ago, I've only (repeatedly) listened to symphony no.7. I am determined to get to grips with the symphony before I move on to my favourites (2, 3, 4 & 6). So far, this symphony is keeping its charms to itself, but I'm getting there - it's a slow process. I'm persevering because I know there is a good symphony in there somewhere!


I bought Litton's Prokofiev 4&7 awhile ago and listened to it to death. Came out enjoying the 7th!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Blancrocher said:


> I bought Litton's Prokofiev 4&7 awhile ago and listened to it to death. Came out enjoying the 7th!


That's what I'm aiming for!


----------



## Merl

Great performance of the Weinberg from the Pacificas (as usual). The Shosty is first class too.


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Sa Chen (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 16th Oct 2008
Catalogue No: PTC5186346
Label: Pentatone
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande*
Armin Jordan/National Opera Orchestra of Monte Carlo, Eric Tappy, Rachel Yakar, Philippe Huttenlocher, et al.

Dreamy operatic bliss; one of my favorite "de-stressing" works.


----------



## mparta

I had a single disc on Dante or Lys? that has most of this, although there are concerto recordings and such here that I haven't heard before.

For those who don't know, this is playing on an exalted level. There were players contemporary with Lhevinne and there are players now with as many fingers, but the music he makes puts him in pretty slim company. Chopin Etudes that for the music put pretty much everyone else to shame, the Schumann toccata sounds like music! Sad there's so little, but what there is confirms the high regard in which he was held by his peers, and everyone should hear this.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Chant funèbre_, _Feu d'artifice_, _Scherzo fantastique_, _Le Faune et la Bergère_*, _Le Sacre du printemps_
*Sophie Koch, mezzo-soprano
Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly

I've decided over the coming weeks to revisit every recording of _Le Sacre du printemps_ I own. This one is the most recently recorded (2017), and is very good, although the main interest of this album is admittedly the rediscovery of the long-missing and believed lost _Chant funèbre_, this being its premiere recording. Still, a better than worthy _Le Sacre_ for sure, even if it flirts with being a bit too beautiful.

ETA: also true, is that might be one of the best recordings of _Le Sacre_ ever made in terms of sound engineering. It's staggeringly good sound!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Brigg Fair*

David Hurwitz practically falls over himself when he mentions Charles Mackerras. Mackerras hasn't bowled me over in the past, but I just realized I have his Delius set on Decca. On digging it out, I'm reminded that though it is well recorded and well performed, it lacks the lambent feeling I get from Beecham (I think I picked up the "lambent" term from Gramophone. The British are so eloquent). So it's back on the shelf.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Chopin: Nocturnes. Ingrid Fliter. For Chopin's birthday. This is my favourite collection of the nocturnes. Fliter has arranged them in an unusual order which works just fine. Her playing and interpretation is phenomenal to these ears. Highly recommended.










Tchaikovsky: String Quartet, Souvenir de Florence. Klenke Quartet. This is an excellent recording with powerful performances. Their Mozart is also top notch. Recommended.










Mahler: Symphony No. 1 . Gergiev, LSO. An aggressive performance without a lot of depth to me, but not bad.










Villa-Lobos. Symphonies 8 & 9 11. Orquestra Sinfônica Do Estado De São Paulo, Isaac Karabtchevsky,. Excellent performances, well recorded.










Suk: Asrael. Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 8 (possible my fave recording/perf) ....on ... Beethoven: Symphonies No 7 & 8 / Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie* : _Uspud_
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - CD 2 of 3 - Veronique Gens with Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques:










Current listening - Stephen Layton leading the Holst Singers in choral music by Veljo Tormis:


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Tchaikovsky - The Seasons (orchestra version, the 2nd LP is the piano version). U.S.S.R. Symphony. Columbia Masterworks/Мелодия 1978. This, a radio station demo copy. 'Clean as the dickens' and very quiet vinyl.

View attachment 151703


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Chopin - Selected Mazurkas and Waltzes, Polonaise No. 1, Polonaise-Fantaisie*
Ivan Moravec

The fact of Chopin's birthday passed me by until my slow-witted brain finally realized that was why everyone was listening to him today! Still time tonight to sneak in some commemoration with one of my very favorite pianists.


----------



## Bkeske

Seiji Ozawa conducts Schoenberg - Gurrelieder. Boston Symphony Orchestra & Tanglewood Festival Chorus. Philips 2 LP set 1979, Netherlands pressing.

View attachment 151704


----------



## WNvXXT

II. Recitativo | III. Aria | IV. Recitativo | V. Aria | VI. Choral


----------



## Weston

haziz said:


> What does the cover art represent or is supposed to convey?


I don't know either but it looks cool.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Coach G

Found this LP in a used record store over the weekend. Paid about $5 for it. Chamber music featuring the voice by Brahms, Schumann, and Schubert; from the Marlboro Festival.









Beautiful!


----------



## Weston

*Chamber pieces coincidentally in D major*

*Taneyev - Piano Trio in D, Op. 22*
Daniela Cammarano and Daniele Orlando, violins / Paolo Castellitto, viola / Andrea Agostinelli, cello / Alessandro Deljavan, piano

A very odd elastic timing, a waxing and waning, ebb and flow I did not expect pervades the opening movement. I had a little trouble grasping it at first to be honest, thinking it interrupts itself at times, fizzles into musical mumbling at others. I can't tell if it's the performance or the way it is written - or my ears. Symphonic in scope and at times ascending to the verge of modernism, the work is interesting enough for me to give Taneyev chamber works more listens than I have in the past.










*Schubert - Violin Sonata No.1 in D major D.384* 
Peter Sheppard Skærved, violin / Julian Perkins, square piano

This is a very familiar sounding piece. I guess I've heard it multiple times before and just don't remember. I had to look up "square piano." I'd never heard that term, but I discovered it's what we used to call a piano. It must be a period instrument; it sounds out of tune to my 21st century ears, or a bit like an upright saloon piano from the old west. I cannot say I'm ecstatic with this recording but it's interesting hearing the piece in this context.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch - Swedish & Russian Dances

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## daco

Rambler said:


> *And Comes The Day - Carols and Antiphons for Advent* The Choir of Queen's College, Cambridge & The Queen's Chapel Players directed by Silas Wollston on Orchid Classics
> 
> View attachment 151597
> 
> 
> Rather nice if perhaps a few months late.


I'm two days late, but thanks for posting this! I'm always looking for advent-specific music, this will help.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & The Music Makers

Kathryn Rudge (mezzo), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*
> 
> Cantatas BWV 12,73,81 & 144


I love that set.


----------



## Gothos

Another fine Tallis Scholars recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Cecilia Bernardini (violin), Alfredo Bernardini (oboe), with Huw Daniel (violin)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various chamber works, piano pieces and songs for unaccompanied choir part two of two for morning and early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor (1915-17):
Cello Sonata in G-minor (1923):










_When May is in His Prime_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Richard Edwardes] (1920):
_Fain Would I Change That Note_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Tobias Hume] (1921):
_Twilight Night_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Christina Rossetti] (1922):
_They told me, Heraclitus_ for four unaccompanied male voices [Text: William Cory, after Callimachus] (1924):
_New Prince, New Pomp_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Robert Southwell] (1927):
_The Holy Boy_ - prelude for piano, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Herbert Brown] (orig. 1913-15 - arr. 1941):
_A New Year Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text:] (1942):
_Immortality_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Henry Campion] (1942):
_The Hills_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: James Kirkup] (1953):
_Adam lay ybounden_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: anon. 15th century English carol] (1956):










Piano Trio no.2 in E (1917):
Piano Trio no.3 in E (1938):










_The Holy Boy_ for solo piano, arr. for string quartet (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):










_The Towing Path_ for piano (1918):
_Summer Evening_ for piano (1920):
_(3) London Pieces_ for piano (1917-20):
_The Darkened Valley_ for piano (1920):
_A Sea Idyll_ for piano (1920):
_April_ - from _Two Pieces_ for piano (1925):
_Green Ways_ - three idylls for piano (1937):
_Sarnia: An Island Sequence_ - three pieces for piano (1940-41):
_Three Pastels_ for piano (1941):
_Columbine_ for piano (1949):


----------



## 13hm13

A fine 8th ....
Beethoven: Symphonies 7 & 8 (BPO - Furtwangler , LIVE, 1953)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh & Kurt Moll

Rundfunkchor Stockholm, Stockholmer Kammerchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas

Gleich wie der Regen und Schnee von Himmel fällt BWV 18

Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn BWV 23

Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern BWV 1


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bruch, 3d violin concerto , Lydia Mordkovitch and LSO, Richard Hickox


----------



## Malx

Continuing the journey through the Haitink Bruckner Box.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108. Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

I've been comparing the interpretations of each of these performances for these absolutely lovely pieces that I'm hearing for the first time. For Baroque, I tend to prefer the sound of period instruments that are authentic to the time and eschew modern interpretations on modern instruments, but I really do like the warm, emotional touch Gould and Laredo bring to the music. The same goes for the Gould's Goldberg Variations, there's something very soulful he puts into the music that makes it very approachable (in my opinion) but I think of both interpretations as just being different with their own qualities.

As for the pieces themselves, it's business as usual with Bach. Absolutely brilliant and beautiful. Some of the fugues in here are really mindblowing.


----------



## Ned Low

Malx said:


> Continuing the journey through the Haitink Bruckner Box.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


One of the best Bruckner sets. Highlights of the cycle are 5th,6th and 7th symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart *

Le Nozze di Figaro

I feel a deep hunger for this opera


----------



## Coach G

Found another LP at the local Salvation Army store; mint condition, paid $1 for it. Before there was Edward MacDowell, Charles Ives, Scott Joplin, or George Gershwin, there was Louis Moreau Gottschalk (1829-1869), the original American composer; and in his piano music you can hear just a hint of the many varieties of American classical music of the piano genre: MacDowell's Romantic European foundation; Ives' spirit of innovation and experimentation; Joplin and Gershwin's reliance upon African-American and/or Latin-American influences.


----------



## Rogerx

Léon Boellmann: Chamber Music

Gérard Caussé (viola)

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Itullian

Beecham Haydn
Wonderful stuff


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Cello Concerto & Britten: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schubert - Sonatinas for Violin and Piano D384 , D385 and D408 - Gidon Kremer and Oleg Maisenberg - DG


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151719


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. II

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2009


----------



## eljr

Sa Chen plays Rachmaninov & Mussorgsky

Sa Chen (piano)

Release Date: 14th Sep 2009
Catalogue No: PTC5186355
Label: Pentatone
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmanoniv, Paganini Variations*

A lively performance featuring Leon Fleischer.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> I love that set.


we all do!

................


----------



## Vasks

_from the British Isles_

*Henry Gardiner - Overture to a Comedy (Gamba/Chandos)
Mervyn Roberts - Passacaglia for Piano-Four Hands (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Herbert Howells - Three Dances for Violin & Orchestra (Stewart/Hyperion)
Ernest Moeran - Rhapsody #2 (Falletta/Naxos)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Laurie Anderson - Shutter Island In Three Movements *
Kronos Quartet

Shutter Island (2017)
I. Shutter Island
II. Crystal
III. Airy

Laurie Anderson
(b. 1947)

Composed for
50 For The Future:
The Kronos Learning
Repertoire



> Laurie Anderson's first collaboration with Kronos Quartet centered on the experience of loss. Her mordant, wry, and disquieting account of the devastation wrought by Hurricane Sandy became the emotional core of the Grammy-nominated 2018 album Landfall (Nonesuch), though she started writing and performing with Kronos a year before the epic 2012 storm. Somehow, after decades of moving in overlapping creative circles, Anderson and Kronos carved out time for an extended sojourn as her life took a series of wrenching turns. The resulting song cycle is unlike anything else in Anderson's vast, variegated, and endlessly entertaining oeuvre.
> 
> Over more than four decades, Anderson has created radically inviting works that encompass songs and recitation, soundtracks and literary meditations, solo performances, and multimedia installations. An inventor who has thrived using cutting edge technologies, she's recorded bona fide pop hits (particularly 1981's "O Superman") and served as NASA's first artist-in-residence. It was only a matter of time before she joined forces with Kronos.
> 
> "We've been on the same circuit for decades, waving as our buses passed," Anderson says. "It surprised all of us that we'd never done anything before. It was great fun coming up with things. I'd write phrases, and they'd play them and improvise and I'd work with the improvisation. It wasn't like I was sitting in my studio and handed them the complete score. This really was a collaboration."
> 
> In many ways, Anderson's Shutter Island is an outpost that extends the singular Landfall odyssey. Commissioned as part of Kronos' Fifty for the Future initiative and premiered March 17, 2017 at the Ecstatic Music Festival at The Greene Space at WNYC/WQXR, the piece carries Anderson's unmistakable DNA. Skittish and insistent, incantatory and beatific, Shutter Island offers fresh insight into the capacious creative universe of an artist whose search for new sounds and textures has led to fantastical destinations.
> 
> "Some of the experimenting that Kronos did with Laurie influenced the writing, but just how that influence manifested itself, I'm not sure," says Kronos' David Harrington. "I can recognize some of the licks as things that we were close to in the early improvising that we explored for Landfall. She recorded everything we did, and then she'd go through and mine and refine phrases. I think she used a little bit of that process here."
> 
> For Harrington, Shutter Island embodies the Fifty for the Future ideal in offering string quartets a portal into Anderson's universe "and the way she arrives at ideas," he says. "There are so many adventures that we get to have that other groups are never going experience unless we find a way of sharing." As for the title, Anderson avers that it has nothing to do with Dennis Lahane's 2003 novel or the 2010 film directed by Martin Scorsese. "The words just got picked out of a dictionary," she says. "It has nothing to do with anything. I still like the middle movement. The others I like technically, but the middle I can dream into."


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues Nos. 7-10 - Tatiana Nikolaeva


Rodrigo - Concerto de Aranjuez - John Williams/Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra

My favorite recording of the greatest guitar concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*


----------



## eljr

Simon Rattle conducts Stravinsky

Recorded Live in September 2007

Berliner Philharmoniker & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle

Magazine, Proms 2008, More…
Release Date: 2nd Jun 2008
Catalogue No: 2076300
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 75 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2009
First Choice
Best Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Choral Performance


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various orchestral and choral works for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_Vexilla Regis_ [_The Banners of the King_] - Passion Sunday hymn for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, organ and brass [Text: Venantius Fortunatus] (1898):
_Greater Love Hath No Man_ - motet for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and organ, arr. for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources] (orig. 1912 - arr. 1924):
_These Things Shall Be_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Addington Symonds] (1936-37):
_The Holy Boy_ for piano, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):










Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):










_The Forgotten Rite_ - prelude for orchestra (1917-18):
_Mai-Dun_ - symphonic rhapsody for orchestra (1921):
_A London Overture_ for orchestra (1936):
_Epic March_ for orchestra (1941-42):
_Satyricon Overture_ for orchestra (1946):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _The Overlanders_, posth. arr. by Charles Mackerras (orig. 1946 - arr. 1965):


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7*
_BSO - Sir Collins Davis (1975)_









*
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_LSO - Istvan Kertesz_


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Laurie Anderson - Shutter Island In Three Movements *
> Kronos Quartet
> 
> Shutter Island (2017)
> I. Shutter Island
> II. Crystal
> III. Airy
> 
> Laurie Anderson
> (b. 1947)
> 
> Composed for
> 50 For The Future:
> The Kronos Learning
> Repertoire


How did you find this?


----------



## HerbertNorman

Anatoly Lyadov , selected works ... a disc I had stuck away in the back end of my CD map... Long time , no listen but it's worth it though imo , 
erm ....bought it in a jumble sale


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## eljr

Berg: Violin Concerto, Seven Early Songs, and Three Pieces for Orchestra

Gil Shaham (violin), Susanna Phillips (soprano), San Francisco Symphony & Michael Tilson-Thomas

Release Date: 26th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 2193600902
Label: SFS Media
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## ELbowe

*The third BBC Music magazine in the post in about two weeks..."doesn't rain but it…"…anyway good to finally get them.
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, Gweneth-Ann Rand, Michelle DeYoung, Johan Botha, Mark Delavan, The King's College Choir Of Cambridge under Donald Runnicles. 
The BBC Music Magazine Collection - Vol.29 No.5 CD (Jan 2021)*


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to this one since I bought a copy several years back. But I've always enjoyed Poulenc's music and this opera is no exception.


----------



## Malx

After a walk, this afternoon's listening has concentrated on String Quartets from the first half of the 20th century all from my collection. The Hindemith set I have had for a good few years - but yet again more music lingering on the shelves not being fully appreciated, I really need to focus on what I have, not what I would like to add.

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Danel.*

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No 3 - LaSalle Quartet.*

*Hindemith, String Quartet No 2 - The Danish Quartet.*


----------



## Itullian

Lean and mean


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening

Handel - Concerti grossi Op. 6 (1-6). Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Bernhard Forck









J.S. Bach - Ouvertures. Alfredo Bernardini and Zefiro, the Baroque Collection boxset, disk 3









Locatelli - l'Arte del Violino. Luca Fanfoni, Reale Concerto, disk 2


----------



## Malx

Following the point I made in my previous post about listening more to things neglected in my collection. I located this interesting disc of piano music featuring four Hungarian composers - *Bartók, Ligeti, Kurtág & Eötvös* played by Dana Ciocarlie.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas 
Trois Hommages for two pianos (tuned a quarter tone apart)
Mabel Kwan - pianist


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Two Other Movements_*, _Abkehr_, _Schattenstück_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, *Roger Norrington, Christian Arming

The depth of what this music means to me is difficult to describe.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacck

Rodion Shchedrin - Symphony 2


----------



## pmsummer

REFORMATION UND ROMANTIK
_Historische Orgelen in Hessen_
*Schellenberg - Töpfer - Lange - Gerhardt - Fährmann*
Thomas Wilhelm - orgel
_
Querstano_


----------



## 6Strings

Superb playing and sound (24 bit wav format).










Sonata BWV 1001

1 - Adagio (3:46)
2 - Fuga (5:14)
3 - Siciliana (3:29)
4 - Presto (4:44)

5 - Sinfonia BWV 795 (4:27)

6 - Adagio BWV 974 (4:26)
Suite BWV 1008

7 - Prelude (4:08)
8 - Allemande (3:21)
9 - Courante (2:08)
10 - Sarabande (4:30)
11 - Minuet I & II (2:51)
12 - Gigue (2:33)
13 - Adagio BWV 1056 (3:22)

Bonus track:
G. F. Handel (1685-1759)

14 - Minuet HWV 434 (4:54)


----------



## 6Strings

eljr said:


> Berg: Violin Concerto, Seven Early Songs, and Three Pieces for Orchestra
> 
> Gil Shaham (violin), Susanna Phillips (soprano), San Francisco Symphony & Michael Tilson-Thomas
> 
> Release Date: 26th Feb 2021
> Catalogue No: 2193600902
> Label: SFS Media
> Length: 67 minutes


Do you know if the Three Pieces performance is the same as on this recording?


----------



## Knorf

*E. J. Moeran*: Violin Concerto, _Lonely Waters_, _Whythorne's Shadow_, Cello Concerto*
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin; Raphael Wallfisch, cello
Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley
*Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Norman Del Mar


----------



## Mark Dee

Stravinsky - Petrushka
Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.
From an original vinyl release in January 1959 on Decca Ace of Clubs.


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwängler W. / Beethoven, Bruckner : Symphonies
Bruckner 
Symp 8 r (enr. 1954)
Beethoven 
Symph 1 (enr. 1952)

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 2, 3*, & 4_
*Jean Louis Steuermann, piano
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## HerbertNorman

Rachmaninoff, 2nd piano concerto Daniil Trifonov , Yannick Nézet Séguin the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Merl

An old classic. Still a tremendous set.


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Pierre Boulez

Release Date: 1st Nov 1999
Catalogue No: E4576162
Label: DG
Length: 51 minutes
Also Recommended
Building a Library
November 2019
Also Recommended


----------



## eljr

6Strings said:


> Do you know if the Three Pieces performance is the same as on this recording?


I hear no differance, the time is the same and of course the credits are the same.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, "Emperor"_
[Rec. 1968]







_Piano:_ Emil Gilels
_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944, "Great"_
[Rec. 1970]







_Conductor:_ George Szell
_Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"_
[Rec. 1968]







_Conductor:_ Rafael Kubelik
_Orchestra:_ Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Scott Ross playing the Goldberg Variations (live and studio versions)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Piano Concerto #20


----------



## vincula

Great album which should help widening the appeal of this great composer.

In passing, Queyras/Hans Graf/Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine's rendition of "_Tout un monde lointain..._" comes about at least as engaging as the better-known Rostropovich with Serge Baudo conducting the Orchestre de Paris on EMI.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Coach G

My stereo system with CD player, tape deck, and turntable, had not been upgraded in over 20 years. So for about $50 I purchased a record player/CD player/tape player/radio/receiver to tied me over until someday when I can afford a new sound system. I'm having fun, though, listening to records I haven't spun in years. Here's a gem from Brazil's finest:









I picked it up years ago at a used record store for $3, and it still plays beautifully. Colorful string quartets by Hieter Villa-Lobos and Alberto Nepumeceno.


----------



## Coach G

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> _Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
> Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
> Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, "Emperor"_
> [Rec. 1968]
> View attachment 151737
> 
> _Piano:_ Emil Gilels
> _Conductor:_ George Szell
> _Orchestra:_ The Cleveland Orchestra...


I wonder what they're seeing over there.


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto / Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Dimace

Great* Beethoven Circle*, with *Otto and London PO* with (also) reasonable collectability potential. Despite the age of the recordings (1954 to 58, I'm not sure right now, first press 1961) the set (8XLPs - Sonderauflage) is playing loud and clear. Performances for true Beethoven's purists, without exaggerations and cosmetic ornaments. Echte Deutsche Schule.


----------



## Coach G

Another LP I purchased cheap, for about $4. I forget where I found it. It may have been a Salvation Army store, a thrift store, or flea market. _Symphony #2_ by Saburo Moroi (1903-1977); a Japanese composer who, according to liner notes, was influenced by German Late-Romanticism, Bruckner and Mahler; also Sibelius. To me this symphony also sounds a bit like the American academic composers such as Walter Piston and William Schuman. According to Moroi's very brief Wikipedia entry, he turned to serial technique in his later years, like Stravinsky and Copland did when they jumped on Arnold Schoenberg's 12-tone bandwagon.


----------



## Bkeske

I've been waiting for this to arrive for weeks, and looking forward to listening this evening. Listened to quite a bit of it on Tidal, and knew it had to become part of my collection.

CHANDOS, 2 CD Set, 2019.

View attachment 151747


----------



## Chilham

Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat major Op 11 No. 3

Donald Armstrong

New Zealand Chamber Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

Coach G said:


> I wonder what they're seeing over there.


Good question, I know they definitely didn't see eye to eye so maybe they just couldn't stand the sight of each other by this point.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151748


*Serge Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky
. London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado
. 1980

Scythian Suite
Lieutenant Kijé
. Chicago Symphony Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado
. 1978

compilation 1995


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Toccata, Op. 11; Three Pieces from _Cinderella_, Op. 95; Six Pieces from _Cinderella_, Op. 102; Piano Sonatas No. 1 in F minor, Op. 1 and No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
Vladimir Ovchinnikov

New arrival.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Beethoven Piano Concerto #4


----------



## 6Strings

Very Scriabinesque.


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You Are Light and Morning":


----------



## mparta

Oh my....

At least I only spent $4 plus postage.

I feel a responsibility to like music. But this would fit comfortably into a Methodist Sunday School lesson in the 1940s. There's conservative and then there's entirely content free. I hear nothing in this. Had to stop before I got to the flute concerto.

Won't bother again.

next...


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - 'Wanderer' Fantasie, Piano Sonata D 845 - Maurizio Pollini


----------



## 6Strings

This is one of my favorite recordings: the music, playing, and sound are all superb.


----------



## Coach G

This evening I'm still spinning the vinyl with a recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Simon Estes (bass) and Phyllis Curtain (soprano). I have several recordings of this symphony on CD. The finest that I own is by Benjamin Britten with Mark Rezhetin and Galina Vishnevskaya, and both Rezhetin and Vishnevskaya also helped premier the work in Moscow under the baton of Mstislav Rostropovich. Other renditions are by Leonard Bernstein and Rudolf Barshai with soloists whose names escape my memory at the moment. Now I recently picked up this Ormandy recording on LP, yet to be released on CD, and quite rare. As far as I can tell Ormandy and his Philadelphians are on-point, very smooth. Though Simon Estes is not the big Russian bass that Rezhetin is the Britten recording, Estes still holds his own pretty well, as does Phyllis Curtain. I don't know how good Estes and Curtain do as two Americans singing in Russian, but since I don't speak Russian what I don't know can't hurt me.

Of all Shostakovich's symphonies I think this one was the toughest nut to crack for me, and it was frustrating since I loved and identified with Shostakovich's musical vision from the start. I think one may think of it as Shostakovich's _Das Lied von der Erde_; as much symphony as it song cycle. Though the music is ostensibly gloomy, the subject matter is even more depressing, as this symphony is all about death. While Shostakovich's preoccupation can be seen as life-affirming in that he wants us to appreciate each death represents a life that has come and gone; this is still not a record you'd want to break out at a party.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Triple Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) & Martin Helmchen (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt

Last night on television, great stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Weston

mparta said:


> View attachment 151750
> 
> 
> Oh my....
> 
> At least I only spent $4 plus postage.
> 
> I feel a responsibility to like music. But this would fit comfortably into a Methodist Sunday School lesson in the 1940s. There's conservative and then there's entirely content free. I hear nothing in this. Had to stop before I got to the flute concerto.
> 
> Won't bother again.
> 
> next...


I was going to suggest you try the flute concerto. It's possibly his best known work and quite beautiful. Yes, it couldn't be more conservative, but I can enjoy everything from Palestrina to Penderecki.


----------



## Weston

*Alexander Moyzes - Dances from Gemer*
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/ Ondrej Lenárd

This is unusual for me in that it's very light rustic music, almost an orchestral pops flavor or even a showtune style, but fitting the promise of spring that is in the air. These incorporate an unusual instrument I can't identify, some kind of dulcimer-like timbre.










*Berlioz - Messe Solennelle H20* 
Adriana Gonzalez, soprano / Julien Behr, tenor / Andreas Wolf, bass /
Le Concert Spirituel / Hervé Niquet

I needed something a little heavier after the previous fluff. I thought for years I'm not a fan of Berlioz, but I think maybe it is only the Symphonie Fantastique that doesn't quite do it for me. Everything else by Berlioz is fairly exciting to me. This is quite beautiful, though I'm finding the accelerando passages here and there a little odd.


----------



## 13hm13

Prager Virtuosen (vol.3) - Stamitz, Vejvanovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: "Kommt, eilet und laufet" Cantata, BWV 249 - "Oster-Oratorium"
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV10 'Meine Seel erhebt den Herren'

Elly Ameling (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), Marius Rintzler (bass), Helen Watts (contralto)
Wiener Akademie-Chor, Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
Karl Münchinger
Recorded: 1968-05


----------



## 13hm13

Stamitz Piano Conc on...

Felicja Blumental (Vol.6) - Koželuch, C.Stamitz


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Beethoven*

String Quartet No. 9 "Razumovsky"
String Quartet No. 10 "Harp"

Kodály Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Gothos

Unfamiliar composer,on a label I'm unfamiliar with.
So far,so good.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman* : _Piano and String Quartet_
Kronos Quartet
1993

"It haunts the listener into a prism of melancholy. Shifting, unsettling, and yet every bit hypnotic, pianist Aki Takahashi and the world-renowned Kronos Quartet conjure up the ghost of Feldman to wander the streets of New York as if they were abandoned. This single piece, over 79 minutes in length, is like an icy flower that blooms almost undetected… Breathtaking."











> From Mark Swed's liner notes: "This is music very carefully constructed to keep the listener always surprised. Chords never appear the same way twice; repetitions of motives are always subtly altered in rhythm; the sonic character is always varied, if only slightly. This is music where reiteration is always changing and things that change always seem the same. Feldman's is ultimately an art that celebrates the act of discovery, of finding and experiencing the sheer physicality of sound."
> 
> SELECT CREDITS
> 
> Kronos Quartet
> David Harrington, violin
> John Sherba, violin
> Hank Dutt, viola
> Joan Jeanrenaud, cello
> 
> with
> Aki Takahashi, piano
> 
> Produced by Judith Sherman and Kronos Quartet
> Executive Producer: Robert Hurwitz


Beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble)


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Gurrelieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Tatiana Troyanos (mezzo), James McCracken (tenor), David Arnold (baritone), Kim Scown (tenor), Werner Klemperer (speaker)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon. The comments below are largely resurrected from a previous post of mine.

The most significant gap in my collection of this composer's works are any of the 100+ songs for voice and piano. Channel Classics released an acclaimed four-disc collection of all the songs in 2004 but this totally passed me by and the set is now out of print with prices to match. Other recordings of Szymanowski's songs are very few and far between - only the Dux label from the composer's homeland of Poland appears to have made a concerted effort to champion this seemingly undervalued corner of Szymanowski's output, but this series is also out of print and the prospective outlay here would be outside my admittedly tight-fisted parameters as going rates for second-hand copies of part of the series are somewhat steep.

_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.1 (1899-1900):
_Variations_ in B-flat minor for piano op.3 (1901-03):
_Four Etudes_ for piano op.4 (1900-02):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04):
_Variations on a Polish Folk Theme_ in B-minor for piano op.10 (1900-04):
_Fantasy_ in C for piano op.14 (1905):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-sharp minor for piano WoO (1906 and 1909):










Sonata in D-minor for violin and piano op.9 (1904):










_Concert Overture_ in E for orchestra op.12 (1904-05):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat for orchestra op.19 (1909-10):


----------



## jim prideaux

Just before 'Lockdown 2' I bought an amazonia alexa thing.....then I upgraded my prime membership which gives me access to a load of music....( sorry if I sound like an advert)....working in my small spare bedroom/ 'home office'...it has proved invaluable as I realised I could listen to stuff before purchase and find music/performances I had not had the opportunity to listen to....

Celibidache-Brahms Symphony no.2 ( DG recorded in the mid 70's with the Stuttgart Radio Orchestra)

Frequently encountered mention of the debate regarding this conductor and in this particular instance am really enjoying this performance.If there is what some people might regard as a problem with tempo I cannot hear it. Will go onto the 3rd and then have a listen to the later recordings made in Munich.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Flos Campi - Suite* & Symphony No 5 - Liverpool Philharmonic Choir*, RLPO, Vernon Handley.*

Another of those discs that tend to get forgotten about in the dark seldom visited corners of the collection - today I think I'll focus my listening to more discs that fit that description.


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Just before 'Lockdown 2' I bought an amazonia alexa thing.....then I upgraded my prime membership which gives me access to a load of music....( sorry if I sound like an advert)....working in my small spare bedroom/ 'home office'...it has proved invaluable as I realised I could listen to stuff before purchase and find music/performances I had not had the opportunity to listen to....
> 
> Celibidache-Brahms Symphony no.2 ( DG recorded in the mid 70's with the Stuttgart Radio Orchestra)
> 
> Frequently encountered mention of the debate regarding this conductor and in this particular instance am really enjoying this performance.If there is what some people might regard as a problem with tempo I cannot hear it. Will go onto the 3rd and then have a listen to the later recordings made in Munich.


Have now progressed to the 3rd and 4th.....Wonderful!


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 4 & Manfred Overture - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## Gothos

A bit of clarinet,yeah that's the ticket!


----------



## Jacck

Ludwig van Beethoven: 5. Klavierkonzert Es-Dur op. 73 (Barenboim, Jansons)


----------



## Malx

One of the first concerto discs added to my collection. I have no clear recollection why this one was chosen - most likely because a local retailer had it in stock, it was a budget disc and I'd heard the composers names.

*Saint-Saens, Cello Concerto No 1 - Maurice Gendron, Orchestre National de L'opera de Monte Carlo, Roberto Benzi.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Joanna MacGregor: The Piano Music of Erik Satie*









I really like her performance of this music - she plays with a measured sensitivity, no exaggerations (like some who feel the need to do more with the music than it calls for). Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Du Pre - LSO - Barbirolli_


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxthude*

CD 1


----------



## Mark Dee

Weston said:


> *Alexander Moyzes - Dances from Gemer*
> Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra/ Ondrej Lenárd
> 
> This is unusual for me in that it's very light rustic music, almost an orchestral pops flavor or even a showtune style, but fitting the promise of spring that is in the air. These incorporate an unusual instrument I can't identify, some kind of dulcimer-like timbre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Berlioz - Messe Solennelle H20*
> Adriana Gonzalez, soprano / Julien Behr, tenor / Andreas Wolf, bass /
> Le Concert Spirituel / Hervé Niquet
> 
> I needed something a little heavier after the previous fluff. I thought for years I'm not a fan of Berlioz, but I think maybe it is only the Symphonie Fantastique that doesn't quite do it for me. Everything else by Berlioz is fairly exciting to me. This is quite beautiful, though I'm finding the accelerando passages here and there a little odd.


I've haven't heard any Moyzes before so would have to check him out, but the instrument could be a Cimbalom, as used by Kodaly in the Hary Janos Suite.


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
> 
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


I must have a look at this set! Thanks for the inspiration.

I've just spinning this lovely Decca album. A real bargain.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Rattle_

I think the Berlin Philharmonic and Rattle lay Borodin on a little too "thick". I think this work could benefit from a lighter touch. It is a great symphony.


----------



## Marinera

Michelangelo Rossi - La Poesia Cromatica. Paul van Nevel & Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## sbmonty

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A, Op. 13
Isabelle Faust • Florent Boffard


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58,/ La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132/ Spartacus. Overture for orchestra

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Tuomas Ollila


----------



## HerbertNorman

John Adams - Must the Devil Have All The Good Tunes? - Yuja Wang - LAP - DG

A step out of my comfort zone ;-)


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Tableau Parlant" (Sanderling/ASV)
Auber - Ballet from "Le Dieu et la bayadere" (Anderson/Sterling)
Herold - Piano Concerto #1 (Pondepeyre/Talent)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin* : _Piano Sonata No. 3 in B Minor_
Martha Argerich


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies and Weber: Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35/ Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1.*

Emil Gilels on piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> *Joanna MacGregor: The Piano Music of Erik Satie*
> 
> View attachment 151761


I wasn't aware she has a Satie disc. I'm listening on Spotify.

I agree with SanAntone; she plays these pieces deceptively simply. She is doing subtle things which add to the pieces but don't call attention to herself, which is the essence of Satie's music.

And I'd like to get ahold of the fountain of youth that she seems to have access to.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151772


*Edvard Grieg*

Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
String Quartet in G minor, op. 27

Truls Mørk, cello
Håvard Gimse, piano
Sølve Sigerland, violin I
Atle Sponberg, violin II
Lars Anders Tomter, viola

2002


----------



## opus55

Streaming Jean-Philippe Rameau harpsichord concerts while working from home.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 & Franck: Symphony in D minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon




----------



## eljr

Verdi: Requiem

Christine Brewer, Karen Cargill, Stuart Neill & John Relyea

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

Release Date: 24th Aug 2009
Catalogue No: LSO0683
Label: LSO Live
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## eljr

HerbertNorman said:


> John Adams - Must the Devil Have All The Good Tunes? - Yuja Wang - LAP - DG
> 
> A step out of my comfort zone ;-)


It's a wonderful step!


----------



## Marinera

Silk Baroque. Wu Wei (sheng), Holland Baroque


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
Stanisław Skrowaczewski

I'm in the mood for some of Stan's fantastic Schumann. This is probably my all-time favorite recording of the First. I may move on to the Fourth Symphony (on the same disc) if the mood strikes.


----------



## eljr

6Strings said:


> This is one of my favorite recordings: the music, playing, and sound are all superb.


superb!

.................


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Silk Baroque. Wu Wei (sheng), Holland Baroque
> 
> View attachment 151777


*The Chinese are conquering the world! *


----------



## 6Strings

Excellent!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Rodion Shchedrin - Symphony 2


The 1st Symphony is much more interesting and gripping than this one IMO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 2*

Jean Martinon and the Orchestre National de l'ORTF.


----------



## Gothos

First album I've owned on the Melodiya label.


----------



## ELbowe

*Old LP and CD (Thrift)
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E Flat Major, Op. 73 / Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13
Dame Moura Lympany ‎- Music-Appreciation Records ‎-LP,1957

GLIERE, GINASTERA: Harp Concertos
Rachel Masters, Eileen Hulse, City Of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox ‎- Chandos ‎- CD UK 1992*


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonatas No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28; No. 4 in C minor, Op. 29; No. 5 in C major (revised), Op. 135 and No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
Vladimir Ovchinnikov

New arrival, a really excellent one! I'm thrilled with these performances.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 on ...

Johann Christoph Vogel - Symphonies - Goebel


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 2 on...

Lindblad - Symphonies No.1 & No.2 - Korsten


----------



## 13hm13

Robert Fuchs - Serenades Nos.1 & 2 - Christian Ludwig


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonatas No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28; No. 4 in C minor, Op. 29; No. 5 in C major (revised), Op. 135 and No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
> Vladimir Ovchinnikov
> 
> New arrival, a really excellent one! I'm thrilled with these performances.


Indeed a really fine set


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
> Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
> Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> I'm in the mood for some of Stan's fantastic Schumann.


I'll join you in that one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part two for this evening.

_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910):
_Nocturne and Tarantella_ for violin and piano op.28 (1915):
_Mythes_ - three pieces for violin and piano op.30 (1915):










_Love Songs of Hafiz_ - eight songs for voice and orchestra op.26 [Texts: Khwāja Shams-ud-Dīn Muḥammad Ḥāfeẓ-e Shīrāzī, trans. by Hans Bethge] (1911 and 1914):










Symphony no.3 [_Pieśń o nocy_ (_Song of the Night_)] for tenor/soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī, trans. by Tadeusz Miciński] (1914-16):










Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):
_Métopes_ - three poems for piano op.29 (1915):
_(3) Masques_ for piano op.34 (1915-16):


----------



## Malx

Another from the depths of the collection. A disc some may say is overly smooth and polished, I prefer to think of it as two romantic concertos played to a very high standard by both soloist and orchestra. Also the Karajan Gold edition is in wonderful sound.

*Schumann & Grieg Piano Concertos - Zimerman, Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## vincula

I do know her appeal might not be as broad as I could wish. However, Gubaidulina's music grabs me from the very first tone.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Smetana: String Quartets 1 & 2. Pavel Haas Quartet. For Smetana's birthday March 2, 1824. A favourite album here.










Weinberg: Symphonies 2 & 21. Grazinyte-Tyla, Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. One of the best albums released in the past few years in my opinion.










Berg & Beethoven: Violin Concertos Arabella Steinbacher/WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Andris Nelsons. The Berg is very well performed, the Beethoven a bit pedestrian and low in energy for my tastes.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin, Male Group of Republican Academic Russian A Capella Choir. Probably my favourite performance of this work.










Walton: Symphony No. 2, Cello Concerto. BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner. Paul Watkins. Excellent.


----------



## Knorf

*Mieczysław Weinberg*: String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35
Pacifica Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

BSO, very good orchestra, sound a little challenged but for the sense of "and here's how this goes...." pretty nice. I wonder if a bad performance of Petrouchka might still not be pretty nice. Such big tunes and for all the complexity, there's almost always a feel of something structural to hang on to. Sacre a little more challenging but same about the performance, the Boston orchestra was really good and Monteux may have had sufficient experience by this time to know which way to go :lol:

There's an online interview with Bud Herseth after he retired from principal trumpet of the Chicago Symphony after > 50 years. They ask him about conductors and he singles out Monteux for the breadth and quality of work. From a guy who worked with Reiner, Szell, Barenboim, Solti, Martinon, Kubelik, Rodzinski, Guilini, Haitink, Boulez, Bernstein, Levine...and the list goes on.

I also have a DVD of Monteux in Boston with Brahms Tragic Overture, Hindemith Nobilissima Visione and again, Petrouchka. Nice. But as with the disc, the age does show for the sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Not many orchestras could beat the Chicago brass at that time, and they came into this recording with their boxing gloves on.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

The intensity of this performance is quite extraordinary.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
> Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin
> 
> The intensity of this performance is quite extraordinary.


These performances are bloody hard to find or expensive when found.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HerbertNorman

The Nutcracker - Valery Gergiev and the Mariinsky

Been a while since I listened to the whole thing tbh


----------



## HerbertNorman

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
> Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin
> 
> The intensity of this performance is quite extraordinary.


It's one of the best imo !


----------



## SanAntone

*Martha Argerich Edition: Chamber Music *









One of my favorite boxes: fine collection of artists and works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #5


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> These performances are bloody hard to find or expensive when found.


I know; I'm all too aware. I was lucky enough to catch the sale of the whole cycle as downloadable FLAC files on Quboz last year. I also knew some of the recordings from borrowing an early CD-era release. But the situation now for genuine fans looking for out-of-print or sold-out recordings is an enormous pain...


----------



## jim prideaux

Aimard,Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra.

Ravel-Piano Concerto for the Left hand.


----------



## eljr

Silk Baroque

Holland Baroque

Wu Wei (sheng)

Release Date: 14th Jun 2019
Catalogue No: PTC5186800
Label: Pentatone
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Editor's Choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> These performances are bloody hard to find or expensive when found.


If the Americans and the Russians ever kiss and make up again then perhaps Melodiya might re-release this set in the West as a token of the new _detente_.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Adriana Hölszky
Tragödia (Der unsichtbare Raum)
SACD


----------



## pmsummer

THE PROTECTING VEIL
_For Cello and String Orchestra_
WAKE UP...AND DIE
_For Cello and Orchestral Cello Section_
*John Tavener*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman - music director
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Ned Low

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Not many orchestras could beat the Chicago brass at that time, and they came into this recording with their boxing gloves on.
> 
> View attachment 151789


God that brass! I've listened to Wand(Berlin), Klemperer, Bohm, Jochum(DG), Solti, Haitink(RCO), Kertesz and none of them can beat Barenboim in this symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Concerto Grosso no. 2 by Penderecki. Needed something expressionistic after listening to ambient synth experiments  Anyone else classify Penderecki as expressionist?


----------



## Helgi

*Beethoven: String Quartets op. 18/6 & 95*
Pražàk Quartet










*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
Jean-Guihen Queyras w/Heras-Casado and Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _A London Symphony_
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Possibly my favorite performance of this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> These performances are bloody hard to find or expensive when found.


I posted a link last year to a very cheap 16 bit CD quality Qobuz download on the bargains thread, but I don't think it's available anymore.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Duruflé - Requiem*
Michel Plasson/Orchestre National du Capitole du Toulouse/Orféon Donostiarra Choir, Thomas Hampson, Anne Sofie von Otter

This is one of my all-time favorite choral works. Just searingly beautiful. I may move on to the Mass "Cum Jubilo" and the Four Gregorian Motets on this album once it's done.


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> If the Americans and the Russians ever kiss and make up again then perhaps Melodiya might re-release this set in the West as a token of the new _detente_.


I'll hold my breath on that.

Not.


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> I do know her appeal might not be as broad as I could wish. However, Gubaidulina's music grabs me from the very first tone.
> 
> View attachment 151785
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


These are, IMHO, some of the best modern string quartets around. I have the Quatuor Molinari set, I need to try and check this Supraphon set out. :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in A Minor

Trevor Pinnock

Emmanuel Pahud, Kammerakadamie Potsdam


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_CBSO - Rattle_


----------



## Knorf

Gubaidulina is a fantastic composer, and her string quartets are amazing. I almost picked one of hers for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
> _CBSO - Rattle_


I remember when Rattle's M2 was first released and I still think it's one of the best out there. As is his M9 (I'm no Rattle fan, by the way).

But this is Sibelius 2, anyway :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Gubaidulina is a fantastic composer, and her string quartets are amazing. I almost picked one of hers for the string quartet listening thread.


It's times like this when I know there's too much music out there!!!!!!


----------



## opus55

Weinberg: Violin Concerto
Gidon Kremer
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig|Daniele Gatti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6
*

This is a studio recording from 1938, which surprised me, because the sound is pretty good for something that old.

I don't remember what I paid for this, but I see it's on Amazon for the bargain price of $98.60. Oh, and $4 for shipping.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_CBSO - Rattle_


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I remember when Rattle's M2 was first released and I still think it's one of the best out there. As is his M9 (I'm no Rattle fan, by the way).


I am assuming that M2 refers to Mahler's Symphony No. 2. I do like his Mahler Symphony No. 2 recorded with the CBSO, and prefer it to his later recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. I tend to mangle the symphony and listen to the first 3 movements and skip the last two, but that is just me. I have ranted about this on this thread and others. Heresy for many Mahlerians but it's where my musical tastes lie.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I am assuming that M2 refers to Mahler's Symphony No. 2. I do like his Mahler Symphony No. 2 recorded with the CBSO, and prefer it to his later recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. I tend to mangle the symphony and listen to the first 3 movements and skip the last two, but that is just me. I have ranted about this on this thread and others. Heresy for many Mahlerians but it's where my musical tastes lie.


It seems I have a problem with your Sibelius 2 posts! Last time around I got the wrong Barbirolli, this time the wrong composer!

If you only like bits of Mahler, listen to the bits you like, and spend the rest of your time with music you do like!!!


----------



## Chilham

CPE Bach: Cello Concerto in A Major

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Steven Isserlis


----------



## Knorf

*Peter Lieberson*: _Red Garuda_ (Piano Concerto No. 2)
Peter Serkin
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon

A very impressive concerto.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2* "Antar"
_L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ansermet_


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Four Ballades
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli










Florent Schmitt: Feuillets De Voyage
Christian Ivaldi|Jean-Claude Pennetier


----------



## SanAntone

*Alexandra Karastoyanova-Hermentin* - _Lintarys_ (2012)
performed by Dina Pysarenko








> Alexandra Karastoyanova-Hermentin is an austrian composer and pianist. The interplay between what is familiar and what is distant, virtuosity and delight in experiment without negating playability and "listenability" are constitutive of the works by the austrian composer and pianist Alexandra Karastoyanova-Hermentin.
> 
> In 2007, her violin concerto "Mahagony" was premiered by David Bowlin and BVCO under Stefan Linev at Weill Recital Hall at Carnegie Hall. Her work „Annäherung" for chamber orchestra, comissioned by the Government of the Province of Salzburg, was performed by the Mozarteum Orchestra Salzburg under Johannes Kalitzke and presented in the "Viva!Mozart" exhibition in Salzburg (with more than 219.000 visitors), celebrating Mozart's 250th birthday, and later in the Fine Art Museum of Sejong-Center in Seoul. The opening ceremony of the exhibition has been inaugurated by the President of Austria Dr. Heinz Fischer.


Fantastic solo piano work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scott Ross playing the Well-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - CD 3 of 3 - Veronique Gens with Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques:









Current listening - Markus Stenz leading the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir and National Youth Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Coach G

I'm still enjoying my record albums. Here's an LP I picked up used for just a few dollars. George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra conducting the premier recordings of Samuel Barber's _Piano Concerto_ with John Browning, and William Schuman's _Song of Orpheus_ with Leonard Rose on cello. The Schuman work is quite rare and impossible to purchase on CD unless you want to break down and buy the complete Leonard Rose/Columbia recordings Sony box set on Amazon for $300.

The Barber _Piano Concerto_ was also recorded years later by John Browning with Leonard Slatkin, in a recording I have on CD. In those liner notes, Browning states that the third movement is so athletic that Barber and Browning couldn't even figure out if it could be played. They called in the master, Vladimir Horowitz, to look over the score. Browning said he was so afraid that Horowitz was just going to sit down at the piano play it as is, but upon Horowitz' examination it was declared unplayable, and Barber revised.

The Barber _Piano Concerto_ wins Barber the Triple Crown for composing an outstanding concerto for piano, violin, and cello. The _Song of Orpheus_ by William Schuman is also an interesting work and deserves a shot on CD and in stereo. It's a cello concerto in all but name and is thorny but tonal and quite beautiful in some parts, so if you're reading this, Yo-Yo Ma or Julian Lloyd Webber, how about giving Schuman's _Song of Orpheus_ a chance?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Coach G said:


> William Schuman's _Song of Orpheus_ with Leonard Rose on cello . . . so if you're reading this, Yo-Yo Ma or Julian Lloyd Webber, how about giving Schuman's _Song of Orpheus_ a chance?


I'm neither, but I'm listening to this for the first time. It is quite lovely. I'm surprised it's languished in obscurity.


----------



## opus55

Eugen d'Albert: String Quartet No.2
Reinhold-Quartett










J.S. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1010-1012
Arranged and performed by Jeffrey McFadden, guitar


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Livre pour Quatuor_
Quatuor Diotima

Very intense listening, but wow, such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## SanAntone

*Wuorinen* : _Divertimento for Alto Saxophone and Piano_


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: The 2 Piano Concertos

Pietro Spada (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

One of a dozen second-hand CD's I purchased yesterday for $1.25 CDN each.
Enjoying this one.


----------



## 13hm13

Maria Yudina plays Mozart Piano Concerto No.20 K 466
Maria Yudina, piano
Sergei Gorchakov, conductor
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra

Recorded in 1948


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Vivaldi (born Venice, 4 March 1678; died Vienna, 28 July 1741)*



Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins

Giuliano Carmignola (violin) & Amandine Beyer (violin)

Gli incogniti

Concerto for 2 Violins in B flat major, RV 529
Concerto for 2 Violins in B flat major, RV527
Concerto for 2 Violins in C minor, RV510
Concerto For 2 Violins In C RV 507
Concerto for strings No. 8, RV 127
Concerto for Two Violins, RV513
Concerto in C major for Two Violins, RV 505


----------



## Gothos

Listening to Disc 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor/ Symphony No. 8 in D minor/ Whispers of Heavenly Death (No. 2 from Three Whitman Nocturnes)

Roderick Williams (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start today with a return to Celibidache's Stuttgart performance of Brahms' 2nd.......


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Bernard Haitink March 4th 19229*



Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'/ Egmont Overture, Op. 84

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part three for this morning.

_(12) Études_ for piano op.33 (1916):
Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):










Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916):
_Trzy kaprysy Paganiniego_ [_Three Paganini Caprices_] for violin and piano op.40 (1918):










_Mandragora_ - ballet-pantomime in three scenes for chamber orchestra with one brief passage for tenor op.43 [Text: Ryszard Bolesławski and/or Leon Schiller] (1920):
No.3 from _Four Etudes_ op.4 for piano, arr. for orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1900-02 - arr. ????):










_Słopiewnie_ [_Word-song_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.46b [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1921 - arr. 1923-24):


----------



## vincula

I discovered the work Mark-Anthony Turnage not long ago by chance, while reading a jazz article. I bought a few cd's for close to nothing, as the public library was cleaning up. The Nash Emsemble plays like heaven.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Before bed:


----------



## SanAntone

BIBER PASSACAGLIA - Elicia Silverstein, violinist


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: La stravaganza - 12 concerti, Op. 4

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Gothos

First time hearing this piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## haziz




----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.4 in F minor, op.36. Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

It's not every day that I'm in the mood for some Tchaikovsky, but I do enjoy returning to this recording from time to time. What a killer orchestra the LPO of those days was. Are there any other recordings from Mravinsky's tenure that are in such good sound as this one?


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18/ String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. /7

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## elgar's ghost

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.4 in F minor, op.36. Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> It's not every day that I'm in the mood for some Tchaikovsky, but I do enjoy returning to this recording from time to time. What a killer orchestra the LPO of those days was. _Are there any other recordings from Mravinsky's tenure that are in such good sound as this one?_


Very few, if any - Mravinsky was no fan of the studio recording process, hence most of his accounts being live with varying sound quality.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Weinberg - String Quartet #6 - Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*The Baroque Lute*

Eugen Dombois


----------



## mparta

opus55 said:


> Brahms: Four Ballades
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florent Schmitt: Feuillets De Voyage
> Christian Ivaldi|Jean-Claude Pennetier


Schmitt Ombres, really wonderful music. Some of this transcribed for orchestra and piano by Vincent Larderet, even more wonderful!!


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Karol Szymanowski - various works part three for this morning.
> 
> _(12) Études_ for piano op.33 (1916):
> Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916):
> _Trzy kaprysy Paganiniego_ [_Three Paganini Caprices_] for violin and piano op.40 (1918):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mandragora_ - ballet-pantomime in three scenes for chamber orchestra with one brief passage for tenor op.43 [Text: Ryszard Bolesławski and/or Leon Schiller] (1920):
> No.3 from _Four Etudes_ op.4 for piano, arr. for orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1900-02 - arr. ????):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Słopiewnie_ [_Word-song_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.46b [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1921 - arr. 1923-24):


I started in to a DVD of King Roger last night but got distracted. I have never connected with this, neither for nor against, so that requires more work. I will say that the Shepherd on the ROH recording, Pirgu (?) is not likely to make the sell.


----------



## mparta

And just to talk to myself (an avid listener) I just noted that the Larderet is with the Orchestre Symphonique de L'Estuaire, a slightly colorful (anything better than another philharmonic) name and led by Daniel Kawka,....


Now pay attention...

Who leads the ballet Miraculous Mandarin on YouTube-- thus life's not coincidental coincidences-- having read Borges El Aleph last night.

See that Miraculous Mandarin if you like the music, it will change the way you hear it because it's different as dance music than as an "extracted" orchestral piece, even complete.:trp:


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## mparta

Busy bee this morning, avoiding what I should be doing :lol:

The tenor aria Schlage doch bald is ear candy if ever there were such. I love Herreweghe above all Bach interpreters and there's another new in his Bach cantata series coming in March.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> I started in to a DVD of King Roger last night but got distracted. I have never connected with this, neither for nor against, so that requires more work. I will say that the Shepherd on the ROH recording, Pirgu (?) is not likely to make the sell.


_King Roger_ is an unconventional opera - not 'dramatic' in the accepted sense, more a triptych of static scenes with a different strain of music for each. I like the music for its shimmery, scented qualities.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151819


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84

The Nash Ensemble

1993, reissued 2007


----------



## Art Rock

Anne Sofie von Otter sings Kurt Weill (DG)

Still one of my favourite classical music CD covers.


----------



## eljr

Purcell - Fantasias for the Viols

Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 26th May 2008
Catalogue No: AVSA9859
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Heritage
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

Troubadours Music from Occitania
Ensemble: Gérard Zuchetto, Troubadours Art Ensemble
Album: Trob'Art - Concept I, Art des Troubadours








> Between the XII and XIII centuries Occitania was an independent land and included Southern Spain, France and Northern Italy.
> 
> It was a place where culture flourished and countless poets, poetesses and musicians animated the streets and courts. There are several manuscript sources that have come down to us from that period which ended with the crusade against the Albigensians wanted by the lords of Northern France. The oppression was not only economic and religious, even freedom of thought was affected and many musicians and poets abandoned this country to its fate, moving more and more towards Spain and Italy. We are now at the dawn of 1300, these migrations brought an artistic ferment that will then lead to the so-called "Renaissance" and later on the Spanish "Siglo de Oro".
> 
> Gérard Zuchetto, maestro and musician working on historical research by many years on troubadours and trobairitz repertoire, in his complete opera "La Tròba" has set music for most, if not all, of the poems that have come down to us from the XII and XIII centuries.
> •
> Quan pens qui sui - Pons Fabre d'Uzes, XIII cent.
> No sap chantar - Jaufré Rudel, XII cent.
> Atressi co•l signes fai - Peirol, XII cent.
> Reis Glorios - Giraut de Bornelh XIII cent.
> Ar' resplan la flors enversa - Raimbaut D'Aurenga, XII cent.
> Leu chansonet 'e vil - Giraut de Bornelh, XIII cent.
> Tres ennemics - Uc de Saint Circ, XIII cent.
> Be m'agrada bels temps - Raimon de Miraval, XII/XIII cent.
> Pensamen ai e consir - Peire Raimon de Tolosa, XII/XIII cent.
> Tant ai mon cor - Bernart de Ventadom, XII cent.
> Volontiers faria - Guiraut Riquier, XIII cent.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52,/ Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65/ Quartette (3), Op. 64

Edith Mathis, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wolfgang Sawallisch & Karl Engel


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

"Des Knaben Wunderhorn"

One of the persons in the music world that I admire the most has been Bernard Haitink . He is now very old and has already given his musical farewell. Many thanks for the many beautiful hours you have given me.
I can see that it is your birthday today, which is why I am now listening to one of the many recordings that I have such fond memories of.
I know that "Des Knabenhorn Wunderhorn" is one of your favorite Mahler works and I share this choice
Happy birthday to you Sir....


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Paria" (Satanowski/cpo)
Grieg - From Holberg's Time (Jarvi/DG)
Mendelssohn - Rondo brilliant, Op. 29 (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Schumann Symphony No. 1 "Spring"
Schumann Symphony No. 3 "Rheinisch"
*

A great set of historically informed performances of Schumann's symphonies, recommended to me by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets

Christopher Hogwood

Michael Laird, Academy of Ancient Music, Ian Wilson










Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, Op. 3 "L'estro armonico"

Brecon Baroque, Rachel Podger


----------



## SanAntone

*GIDON KREMER* : _Violin Sonatas_
Bartók · Beethoven · Brahms
Busoni · Janáček · Messiaen
Prokofiev · Schumann · R. Strauss
Martha Argerich | Valery Afanassiev | Oleg Maisenberg









Another favorite box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Monteverdi, Vespers*

This is Gardiner's first recording of the vespers, back when he was still hungry. The word that comes to mind from this choir is verve. They are on the edge of their seats or on the tips of their toes, giving it everything they've got.


----------



## eljr

anon.: The Mass of Tournai, etc.

Tonus Peregrinus, Antony Pitts

Release Date: 19th May 2003
Catalogue No: 8555861
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Isabelle Faust and Daniel Harding's in Bartók violin concertos. Fantastic performances in superb sound:









Presto currently has Harmonia Mundi 24-bit FLACs on special offer, so I snapped this up.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. No. 1 in F minor, op. 10 • Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 54

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Jumping on the Vivaldi birthday bandwagon & playing another of my often passed by discs.

*Vivaldi, Concerti & Cantate - Sara Mingardo (alto), Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

CD 2 from this box

The Wind Sonatas


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10 & Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Garrick Ohlsson
Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## eljr

Piazzolla Stories

Lucienne Renaudin Vary (trumpet)

Release Date: 26th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 9029515563
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Ravel*


----------



## eljr

Resilience

Calidore String Quartet

Release Date: 12th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: SIGCD551
Label: Signum
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## Marinera

Ernesto Nazareth - Tangos, Waltzes and Polkas. Iara Behs, piano


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Weinberg - Symphonies 2 and 21*
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Gidon Kremer

Inspired by Malx's SQ choice this week, I've been getting acquainted with this fascinating composer. Yesterday it was the cello concerto with Rostropovich, now these haunting and dreamy works. Stark yet deeply beautiful soundscapes, portraying something of the pale Russian winter sun shining over the cruel Soviet regime (highly arbitrary interpretation alert...)


----------



## SanAntone

Marinera said:


> Ernesto Nazareth - Tangos, Waltzes and Polkas. Iara Behs, piano
> 
> View attachment 151827


I am glad to see this Brazilian composer getting some attention. A precursor to Villa Lobos and Milhaud, Nazareth is hardly remembered today.

If you haven't heard this recording, it offers a nice selection and with the addition of the bandolim, a more idiomatic performance of his music:









Maria Teresa Madeira (piano) and Pedro Amorim (bandolim)


----------



## Itullian

Love this guy
Great box set. 
Complete Schumann piano music.
Complete Debussy piano music.
Goldberg variations
Bach partitas


----------



## Marinera

SanAntone said:


> I am glad to see this Brazilian composer getting some attention. A precursor to Villa Lobos and Milhaud, Nazareth is hardly remembered today.
> 
> If you haven't heard this recording, it offers a nice selection and with the addition of the bandolim, a more idiomatic performance of his music:
> 
> View attachment 151828
> 
> 
> Maria Teresa Madeira (piano) and Pedro Amorim (bandolim)


I haven't seen this disk, I will look it up. Many thanks!


----------



## Malx

Another long neglected disc, but now I've played it I remember why - a cheap buy from a charity shop that has a lot of surface scuffs but it also clicks and jumps around a couple of times to a level that can't be ignored, track 2 and 20 a real shame as it is a fine recording and performance.

Has anyone got any tried and trusted method to clean the disc that may solve this problem????? 
If it ruins the disc sobeit as listening from track 3 - 19 doesn't work for me.

*R Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part four for the rest of today.

_Król Roger_ [_King Roger_] - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto: by Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz/Karol Szymanowski] (1918-24):










_20 Mazurkas_ for piano op.50 (1924-25):
_Romantic Waltz_ for piano WoO (1925):
_Four Polish Pieces_ for piano WoO (1926):










_Kołysanka_ [_Lullaby (La berceuse d'Aitacho Enia)_] for violin and piano op.52 (1925):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.53 (1925-26):










String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151829


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Rizzi

2005


----------



## eljr

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2358
Label: BIS
Length: 58 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
6th February 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## 6Strings

Some bracing works for strings. I could certainly do without the screams at the end of the Ginastera, though.


----------



## vincula

Beautiful, heartfelt and lyrical playing. Very well-recorded album too!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater & Harnasie

Lucy Crowe (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano) & Gabor Bretz (baritone), Robert Murray (tenor)

BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 2nd Sep 2013
Catalogue No: CHSA5123
Label: Chandos
Series: Edward Gardner Polish Music Series
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## realdealblues

*Maurice Ravel*
_Daphins Et. Chloe, Suite #2_
[Rec. 1980]
_Alborada Del Gracioso
Bolero
La Valse
Rapsodie Espagnole_
[Rec. 1981]
_L'Eventail De Jeanne: Fanfare
Menuet Antique
Une Barque Sur L'Ocean_
[Rec. 1982]
_Le Trombeau De Couperin
Ma Mere L'Oye
Pavane For A Dead Princess
Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales_
[Rec. 1983]







_Conductor:_ Charles Dutoit
_Orchestra:_ Montreal Symphony Orchestra

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110_
[Rec. 1962]







_Ensemble:_ Borodin Quartet


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877 version). Haitink, Concertgebouw. Wishing Mr. Haitink a very happy birthday today! Excellent performance, very rewarding.










Vivaldi: Magnificat. Pierre Hantaï - La Capella Reial de Catalunya - Le Concert des Nations - Jordi Savall. Celebrating the other big birthday today. Savall is excellent in this as usual.










Martinu: Symphonies 5 & 6. Jirí Belohlávek, BBC Symphony Orchestra










Kancheli: Vom Winde beweint: Kim Kashkashian, Dennis Russell Davies/Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn. Haunting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*

This is a surprise. Recorded in 1952, it has little vibrato in the strings, and it is played with the energy of a HIP performance, yet allowing the slower movements to have their own beauty.


----------



## Itullian

Goldberg variations
One of the best.


----------



## Coach G

Still listening to LPs; this one showcases Brazilian guitarist, Maria Livia Sao Marcos.

Side A consists of solo guitar music by Brazilian composers Isaias Savio, Dinorah de Carvallo, Osvaldo Lacerda, Manoel Sao Marcos (father of the soloist), and, of course, Heitor Villa-Lobos.

Side B features a Vivaldi piece called _Concerto for Guitar and Strings_, which is really a "Guitar Quartet" for guitar, violin, viola, and cello; and it's very pleasant and listenable. This is followed by _Pieces for Lute_ by a German Baroque composer, Isaias Reuser. The disc is rounded out by a _Largo_ for Lute or Clavier, transcribed for modern guitar by the soloist's father, Manoel Sao Marcos.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Handel, Water Music*
> 
> This is a surprise. Recorded in 1952, it has little vibrato in the strings, and it is played with the energy of a HIP performance, yet allowing the slower movements *to have their own beauty.
> *


yes,slow, dragging a bit and very romantic


----------



## SanAntone

*The Wagner Project*
Matthias Goerne, Daniel Harding and The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra









One of my favorite singers, and conductor/orchestra - and selections from Wagner operas - something different for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> yes,slow, dragging a bit and very romantic


I guess, but in comparison to other conductors doing Baroque at that time, it's actually quite nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 25*

I'm not taking to Rudolph Serkin here. He has a brittle style of playing, which may be closer to the sound of a fortepiano, but I guess I expect to hear Mozart with more elegance.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute - Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in music by Eriks Esenvalds:









Current listening - Killin' time (pizza is in the oven and I'm smelling garlic) listening to some follow up pieces on this disc from last night:









*A Drop in The Ocean
The First Tears*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Schubert string quartet no. 9 with Chiaroscuro quartet. This morning I heard his Military March no. 1 for the first time. An old friend/electrician/guitarstudent of mine said he liked it while helping out with a new ventilator. He has helped us for almost 20 years and gotten guitar lessons in return. Guess I have to put some new strings on his guitar and teach him a new song


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphony 6, 3 overtures (Karajan 1977)


----------



## Guest

I need to be in the right mood for this sort of music. Today isn't it.


----------



## Dimace

When it comes to Ottorino, Ernest is (also) a warranty of quality. VERY strong *Fontane e Pini Di Roma *which will make you happy. (if you like Italian's music). Recommended. (1XLP from 1964, with good sound)


----------



## SanAntone

"There is
breath
there 
is breath
inside the pain
there is
breath."

- David Grossman, Falling Out of Time (2014)











> Three years ago, Osvaldo Golijov sat down on a park bench in Tel Aviv to read David Grossman's Falling Out of Time. Part play, part poem, part fable, the book narrates a journey "out of time" as parents grieve the death of their child, a quest to comprehend a loss with no name.
> 
> Osvaldo Golijov's exquisite and nuanced interpretation of the story portrays a musical, mythical walk that traverses vast and varied emotional landscapes to finally arrive at a place where breathing is again possible. Drawing on David's powerful text, Osvaldo has conceived this song cycle for 13 artists of the Silkroad Ensemble, the collective whose delicacy of musical expression he describes as like "a harp of a thousand hairs." The piece is scored for three voices, electronics, string quintet, kemanche, percussion, pipa, sheng, and trumpet.
> 
> Opening with the purity of an instrumental lament, Osvaldo pulls from the musical and narrative roots of the early Delta Blues and the ballads of Central Asia, giving new expression to the notion that, as Edward Hirsch writes in his New York Times review of the book, "Grief is democratic. It crosses barriers…" As the walk unfolds, we hear the fires, falls, trance, tenderness, and rage of grief as voices emerge, asking unanswerable questions that become mantras of movements towards breath.
> 
> Workshops for Falling Out of Time began in fall 2017 as part of Silkroad's multi-year residency at College of the Holy Cross in Worcester, MA. Subsequent residencies have included work-in-progress readings and workshops that explore the role that arts play in bringing communities together. Silkroad's model for commissioning workshops brings together composers and artists to co-develop new music for the Silkroad Ensemble's unusual combination of instruments. The result, as Silkroad violist Nicholas Cords describes it, is a hybrid between a fixed and co-created composition. Falling Out of Time had its world premiere tour in the United States in fall 2019.


This recording is one of the best I've heard in a long time.

The *Silk Road Ensemble* is part of a larger globalislation of classical music: blending world music froma variety of cultures along with the classical tradition is a very exciting development. One which has occurred over the last thirty years, i.e. from the '90s to the present.

*Osvaldo Golijov* has been a composer I've followed since I first heard his music, _Prayers of Isaac the Blind_. And with each new work, my respect for his talent has grown.


----------



## Dimace

Super fantastic performance here from *Scherbakov.** Respighi's Six Pieces for Piano,* given with high sensitivity & musicality. Especially The Valse is the best performance I have ever listened. The Notturno is simply a dream.






Music from this album:


----------



## Guest

There's some obvious loss of color, but these symphonies are still enjoyable on the piano.


----------



## Coach G

Just recently listening to another gem from my wonderful collection of LPs; this one a yet-to-be-released-on-CD rendition of _Man of La Mancha_ by Dale Wassrerman, Mitch Liegh, and Joe Darion. Though more Broadway than classical, this version includes a few stars from the world of opera including Marilyn Horne as a sultry "Aldonza/Dulcinea" and Richard Tucker as the distinguished "Padre". Meanwhile the late, great, Jim Nabors (a.k.a. "Gomer Pyle"), lends his his own operatic tenor to the role of "Don Quixote". The role of "Sancho Panza" is the weak link, played by Jack Gilford (known in later years for a wonderful performance in the movie, _Cocoon_; as well as playing "Alex Riga's" estranged and womanizing father in the TV show, _Taxi_), but too bad that Gilford can't sing.

I have a fixation on the Don Quixote archetype; have a top-quality English-language pressing of the Cervantes' novel bound in genuine imitation leather, several versions of Richard Strauss' _Don Quixote_ for cello and orchestra; two versions of Massenet's opera _Don Quichotte_, and many other recordings of the songs from _Man of La Mancha_ including those with the "Don Quixote" role sung by the likes of Richard Kiley, Brian Stokes Mitchell, Placido Domingo, and one in French where Jacques Brel takes the lead role and also manages the translation.

The Jim Nabors is a worthy addition, especially since I picked it up used for only $2:


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No.4 in E minor, op.98. Carlos Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic

Been too long since I've listened to this great symphony.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_CBSO - Rattle_


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This had been on my wish list for a while. Downloaded it today. First listen now. The third is incredible. Instant top five.


----------



## flamencosketches

Inspired by Bourdon's recent listening, & the maestro Haitink's 92nd birthday...:










*Gustav Mahler*: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn. Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, with Jessye Norman & John Shirley-Quirk, vocal soloists

Mine has a different cover, this:










An incredible recording, by any measure, though I know there are some who object to Haitink's presentation of these Lieder as duets for soprano and baritone.


----------



## senza sordino

So far this week:

Dvorak Cello Concerto, Lasst Mich Alein, Rondo in Gm, Goin' Home, Songs my Mother Taught Me, Silent Woods, Slavonic Dance no 8in Gm. This first time listening to this version of the cello concerto, and it's a very good version. Spotify.









Kodaly Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong. My CD. Very enjoyable. 









Kodaly String Quartets 1 and 2. Spotify









Bartok Solo Violin Sonata, Violin Sonatas 1 and 2, Rhapsody for Violin and Piano nos 1 and 2, Romanian Folk Dances. My two CDs









Bartok Piano Concerti 1, 2 and 3. Spotify. Very enjoyable


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Netherlands Chamber Choir in choral works by Bohuslav Martinu:


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Variations on an Original Theme* 'Enigma'
_CBSO - Rattle_


----------



## SanAntone

*Sing Me Home*
Yo-Yo Ma & The Silkroad Ensemble









I think this kind of music making represents the future of Classical Music. I will acknowledge that the Classical avant-garde has problems establishing a connection with a audience. But I also am aware that Classical Music cannot continue as a museum of old works.

Yo-Yo-Ma's Silk Road Project is a way forward that retains the high artistic standards of Classical Music but incorporates the best of other genres. I love this stuff.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schütz - Musikalische Exequien*
Sigiswald Kuijken/Le Petite Bande

I tend to get so caught up in the beauty and diversity of Bach's cantata output that I forget that there are other wonderful examples of Baroque Lutheran church music out there. This is great for something different.


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts Schoenberg - The Music of Arnold Schoenberg Vol. VI. Columbia Chamber Ensemble. Columbia Masterworks 2LP box set. Unknown exact release date, but per '2 eye' label, probably late 60's.

View attachment 151854


----------



## 6Strings

The arrangements (of piano music), playing, and sound are all excellent.


----------



## Coach G

I'm still having fun with used LPs I picked up for a few dollars here and there; and on my Don Quixote jag. Here is a gem: Richard Strauss' colorful _Don Quixote_ for cello and orchestra; with Herbert Von Karajan, the Berlin Philharmonic and the warm cello tones of Pierre Fournier.









I also have many other renditions of this piece on CD mixing and matching conductors and cellists: Toscanini w/Carlton Cooley; Ormandy w/Carlton Cooley; Karajan w/Rostropovich; Ozawa w/Ma.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Monteverdi, Vespers*
> 
> This is Gardiner's first recording of the vespers, back when he was still hungry. The word that comes to mind from this choir is verve. They are on the edge of their seats or on the tips of their toes, giving it everything they've got.
> 
> View attachment 151822


This is one of three versions I have of the 1610 Vespers I think. I can't remember how this one compares to the others, but each version never fails to make me nearly sob out loud. I save it for rare occasions. I think this is the version I heard on WPLN so many years ago, making me aware of Monteverdi and the indescribable beauty of the piece.


----------



## Weston

I had been streaming large bodies of work on Spotify while at the home office for the last couple of days. Yesterday was *Vaughan-Williams*. Today was *Enescu*. I'd forgotten how moving Vaughan-Williams works are. Cow patty music, my anatomy! The Enescu works are lovely at times too. But that was all background music. I'm mostly interested in posting the details here of the more focused listening that I get to do at night.

*BEETHOVEN - Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 'The Ghost'*
Trio Sōra

Are there a couple of weak or odd articulation choices for this piece? I'm probably being super picky. I like the way the strings are recorded. I hear the tone, not all the inhales and sniffs and bow hisses I get from some current recordings.










*BARBER - Cello Sonata, Op. 6*
Christian Pltera, cello / Kathryn Stott, piano

I had a little trouble focusing on this piece and had to start over. It still wasn't quite clicking for me. I'm not sure why. Disappointing. I think I need a third piece tonight.










*LYADOV - Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 3 / Four Arabesques, Op. 4 / Etude in Ab major, Op. 5*
Olga Solovieva, piano

Well, this is sort of a neo-baroque suite, but not entirely. This I can understand. I went ahead and let the Four Arabesques and an Etude play also since I was still hitting "Likes" on this thread. Nice exuberant music.


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater - Italian Sacred Music from the 18th Century

Abchordis Ensemble, Marie Lys (soprano), Andrea Buccarella, Antonio Masotti (bass vocal), Luca Cervoni (tenor), Maria Chiara Gallo (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Villa-Lobos: As Três Marias
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Caixinha de Música Quebrada (Broken Musical Box)
Villa-Lobos: Ciclo Brasileiro
Villa-Lobos: Cirandas, W220
Villa-Lobos: Cirandinha No. 14 - A Canoa virou
Villa-Lobos: Cirandinha No. 4
Villa-Lobos: Five pieces from Guia prático
Villa-Lobos: Poema Singelo
Villa-Lobos: Saudades das Selvas Brasilieras No. 2
Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 103

St Luke's Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra|Leonard Bernstein


----------



## HerbertNorman

Gustav Holst : Double Concerto, a fugal concerto & two songs without words , Richard Hickox CLS


----------



## vincula

A sunny and cold morning with John Ireland. A must for his fans!

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12

René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank), Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester

Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Malx

This morning after being reminded by SixFootScowl that ripping the disc may solve my sticking disc issue, I managed to rip the disc in FLAC format to my hard drive and have now burned a disc that will sit in the CD case along with the original.
For the second time in two days - this time without interuption.

*R Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## opus55

mparta said:


> Schmitt Ombres, really wonderful music. Some of this transcribed for orchestra and piano by Vincent Larderet, even more wonderful!!


I thoroughly enjoyed Schmitt piano music. I found it in my streaming service.


----------



## HerbertNorman

CD's from my Map ... home office...

Beethoven 's 5th Piano Concerto "Emperor" Maurizio Pollini - Karl Böhm and the Wiener Philharmoniker - I just love this 
concerto









J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos - Benjamin Britten - ECO : great recording imo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part five of five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Harnasie_ - ballet-pantomime in two acts with prologue and epilogue for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.55 [Text: Jerzy Rytard/Helena Roj-Kozłowska/Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (1923-31):










Symphony no.4 [_Symphonie Concertante_] for piano and orchestra op.60 (1932):










_Litania do Marii Panny_ [_Litany to the Virgin Mary_] - two pieces for soprano, female choir and orchestra op.59 [Text: Jerzy Liebert] (1930-33):










Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):










_Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz_ for voice and piano op.5, arr. for voice and orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1902 - arr. ????):
_Pieśni księżniczki_ [_Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.31, three songs arr. for voice and orchestra by the composer [Texts: Zofia Szymanowska] (orig. 1915 - arr. 1933):
_Pieśni muezina szalonego_ [_Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.43, arr. for voice and orchestra by the composer [Texts: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (orig. 1918 - arr. 1934):










_Dwa mazurki_ [_Two Mazurkas_] for piano op.62 (1933-34) - no image as I have used up my quota! Played by Martin Jones, from the complete piano music set on Nimbus.


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 "Classical Symphony"

Eugene Ormandy

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert/ Berwald, Berliner Philharmoniker • Igor Markevitch - Symphonie No. 4 »Tragische« / Symphonien Nos. 3 »Singulière« & 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Abendmusiken This recording is a real treasure


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Weston said:


> This is one of three versions I have of the 1610 Vespers I think. I can't remember how this one compares to the others, but each version never fails to make me nearly sob out loud.


By coincidence, my current listening is this unusual recording by the "Ludus Modalis" under Bruno Boterf - unusual in that it's based on an early edition of Monteverdi's score, where ritornelli and instrumental embellishments are marked as optional. Despite lacking the high-octane instrumental splendour of mainstream versions, this recording puts more of a spotlight on the voices, which are luckily top-notch here:









I bought this on a whim a couple of days ago, and I'm glad I did. A beautiful recording, and a very pleasant surprise!


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia. Péter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices

First listen to this recording. This work is a masterpiece, and it's as if I'm listening to it for the first time. What an amazing performance, especially of the third movement.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Lieder (DFD, Brendel, Philips)

Fischer-Dieskau was the first Lieder singer in my CD collection around 1986, and I've never stopped loving his interpretations.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo

Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Concerto
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Orchestral
Finalist - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2020
Finalist - Concerto
Winner - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Winner - Concerto


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik_


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*John Ireland and Arnold Bax - Cello Sonatas*

I had the pleasure of listening to these really brilliant cello sonatas. This was my first exposure to John Ireland who definitely writes in that same British late-romantic idiom Bax does, and the sonata has some very lyrical and poignant passages, and lots of moments of excitement. Definitely something I'd listen to again and look into Ireland's music more. Although the idiom is similar, the Bax sonata is more weighty and has more 'working out' in comparison. I love the way Bax jam packs so much expression in every moment. It would've been great if Bax left behind more cello music, as this sonata and his pitifully neglected Cello Concerto are brilliant.









*Haydn - Piano Sonata in F Minor "Un Piccolo Divertimento*

I actually got sidetracked by this when looking for Piccolo music to listen to :lol:. It clicked with me instantly. It's a very well put together musical argument with an ecstatic climax at the end. While it's wonderful that prolific composers have gifted us with so much music to enjoy, it can also make it easy for some pieces to fall through the cracks or go otherwise unnoticed.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
*
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










Finally getting back to this set. Quite the up and down mixture of emotions in this symphony, and I like it!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Van Cliburn - RCA Symphony - Kondrashin
_


----------



## mparta

I can't fathom the lack of knowledge of this, seems such a rarity and is such gorgeous, stylish music with a voice.

Le Flem was a Breton, and that seems to be a very important thing ethnically in France, some of the consequences of which are odd and unattractive (Nordic purity) but as with Ropartz, there's much sense and discussion on how the local flavor and especially the sea influenced the music. I guess, if they insist, but I'd say it's wonderful music Breton or not, and that's an even better sell.


----------



## Rogerx

Wassenaer: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6 (formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici


----------



## Dimace

The real reason behind this post is a YT link a friend of mine (also a crazy collector and great listener) sent me some days ago about Mr. Hurwitz and his opinion for *Dvorak's best symphonic circles.* Obviously my friend didn't agree with Mr. Hurwitz. I personally found what Mr. Hurwitz said OK, except his first (TOP) choice (Rowicky) which is VERY interesting but, in any case, not better than Kertesz's. Also, and I'm happy about this, his declaration (I told this before 15 months) that Belohlavek's edition is by far the worst made me understand that the man has a good ear and taste. But, and this is a common listeners problem nowadays, what Mr. Hurwitz doesn't have is enough recordings to establish an even better opinion. Because, as I have seen, he forgot (or ignored)* Kosler's circle* (1962 to 1964, IF I can remember correctly) with the *Slovak PO *which for us the collectors is almost a paradigm how Dvorak must be performed. Zdenek isn't better than Kubelik, but ALL of the Symphonies are in one VERY high level without Kubelik's weaknesses with one or two and his greatness with the rest... (the 9th, this is an example, isn't a problem. Everybody performs well the 9th (it is the 5th, but let us say 9th) The problems are starting with the 1st and the 2nd, where the great composer is looking to find the character of his music. There, the conductor MUST know what he has to do.) *Kosler KNOWS! * Look out for this circle, if you want to have a complete / unrestricted Dvorak's experience. (Victor, Japan, 7XLPs Set)


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Ned Low

haziz said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
> _Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik_


I've listened to Kubelik's Dvorak set at least three times. It's superior to almost every Dvorak Symphony cycle including Kertesz, Rowicki and Neumann.Simply the best in terms of consistency.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues Nos. 11-13 - Tatiana Nikolaeva (piano)


Shostakovich - Symphony #1 - Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra

Haitink's excellent '80s Shostakovich cycle with the Concertgebouw and London Philharmonic was a big deal at the time...or at least it was for me.


----------



## haziz

Ned Low said:


> I've listened to Kubelik's Dvorak set at least three times. It's superior to almost every Dvorak Symphony cycle including Kertesz, Rowicki and Neumann.Simply the best in terms of consistency.


I like them all! Kertesz's is probably the sentimental favorite, it was my first Dvorak cycle and my first exposure to the composer, but I do appreciate Rowicki, Kubelik, Neumann, Pesek and others. But then I am a Dvorak nut!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1984)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sibelius first and fifth symphonies, Sir Colin Davis and the LSO


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151874


*Frédéric Chopin
Franz Liszt
Maurice Ravel*

Benjamin Grosvenor, piano

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Gaîté parisienne

Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne
Rossini: La Boutique fantasque

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Vasks

_Hearing Henri_

*Lazarof - Volo (Thomas/Laurel)
Lazarof - Icarus (Schwarz/Delos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part one of two while I wait for the locksmith.

Smetana's output was quite widespread but it was opera where his true ambitions lay and which comprises the largest part of his output - and typically I haven't got any by him!

For anyone who enjoys the _Má Vlast_ cycle I'd recommend Smetana's three other tone poems if they haven't already heard them - although two of the subjects aren't Czech like _Má Vlast_ they are still rich and vivid like their later, more famous siblings.

Smetana's piano music is usually overlooked - admittedly most of the pieces on the two discs I have are salon polkas but there are savoury pickles dotted amongst the sweeter bonbons. There are some agreeable changes of pace and mood with the choral works, too, despite most of them being patriotic and/or folk-based.

The early-ish piano trio was one of Smetana's few forays into chamber music - although not lacking in accomplishment it is nevertheless overshadowed by the two masterly string quartets from the later period of his life.

_Bagately a impromptus_ [_Bagatelles and Impromptus_] - eight pieces for piano op.6 (1844):










_Polka_ in F-minor for piano (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in A for piano (c. 1853 - comp. 1883):
_Polka_ in E for piano (c. 1853):
_Polka_ in G-minor for piano (c. 1853):
_Tři salonní polky_ [_Three Salon Polkas_] for piano op.7 (1848-54):
_Tři poetické polky_ [_Three Poetic Polkas_] for piano op.8 (1854):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces for piano op.12 (1859-60):
_Vzpomínky na Čechy ve formě polek_ [_Souvenir of Bohemia in the Form of Polkas_] - two pieces for piano op.13 (1859-60):










Piano Trio in G-minor op.15 (1855 - rev. 1857):










_Richard III_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare for orchestra op.11 (1857-58):
_Wallenstein's Camp_ - tone poem after Friedrich Schiller for orchestra op.14 (1858-59):
_Hakon Jarl_ - tone poem after Adam Oehlenschläger for orchestra op.16 (1860-61):










_Píseň svobody_ [_Song of Liberty_] for mixed choir and piano [Text: Jiří Kolář] (1848):
_Píseň česká_ [_Czech Song_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Jan Jindřich Marek a.k.a. Jan z Hvězdy] (1860):
_Tři jezdci_ [_The Three Riders_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Jiljí Vratislav Jahn] (1862):
_Česká píseň_ [_Czech Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jan Jindřich Marek a.k.a. Jan z Hvězdy] (1868 - rev. 1878):
_Odrodilec_ [_The Renegade_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1863-64):
_Odrodilec (II)_ [_The Renegade (II)_] for unaccompanied male choir - second version [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1864):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

to the 4 great Schoenberg string quartets played by the Juillard String Quartet in the early 50's


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Christa Ludwig. Deutsche Grammophon.

A serious, concentrated afternoon's listening. I may be away some time .........

*5 Ruckert Lieder*


_Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder!_ (Look not, love, on my work unended!) - 14 June 1901
_Ich atmet' einen linden Duft_ (I breathed the breath of blossoms red) - July 1901
_Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ (O garish world, long since thou hast lost me) - 16 August 1901
_Um Mitternacht_ (At midnight hour) - Summer 1901
_Liebst du um Schönheit_ (Lov'st thou but beauty) - August 1902
_INTERMISSION
_
*Symphony No.6* (1903-04, revised 1906)


_Allegro energico, ma non troppo. Heftig, aber markig._
_Scherzo: Wuchtig_
_Andante moderato_
_Finale: Sostenuto - Allegro moderato - Allegro energico_


----------



## eljr

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> By coincidence, my current listening is this unusual recording by the "Ludus Modalis" under Bruno Boterf - unusual in that it's based on an early edition of Monteverdi's score, where ritornelli and instrumental embellishments are marked as optional. Despite lacking the high-octane instrumental splendour of mainstream versions, this recording puts more of a spotlight on the voices, which are luckily top-notch here:
> 
> View attachment 151867
> 
> 
> I bought this on a whim a couple of days ago, and I'm glad I did. A beautiful recording, and a very pleasant surprise!


I'll seek this out myself

:angel:


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad PO - Mravinsky_


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Stabat Mater - Italian Sacred Music from the 18th Century
> 
> Abchordis Ensemble, Marie Lys (soprano), Andrea Buccarella, Antonio Masotti (bass vocal), Luca Cervoni (tenor), Maria Chiara Gallo (mezzo-soprano)


Everyday when I come here I am influenced by the excellent selections of fellow posters. Yet another. :tiphat:


----------



## perempe

I'm listening to it as a season ticket holder.


----------



## Bourdon

*Michelangelo Rossi*

Recently seen,it's a good idea to listen to this recording


----------



## eljr

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine

Ludus Modalis, Bruno Boterf

Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: RAM1702
Label: Ramée
Length: 90 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
January 2019
Recording of the Month


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Mr Trifonov .*



Rachmaninov Variations

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Trifonov: Rachmaniana


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151880


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - Szell_


----------



## Dimace

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 151874
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin
> Franz Liszt
> Maurice Ravel*
> 
> Benjamin Grosvenor, piano
> 
> 2011


This one has won the 2012 Gramophone Award. Excellent! Benjamin was a wonderkid but since 2016 he is somehow artistic silent, with the exception of Chopin's PC, which I haven't yet listened.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szell, Merry Overtures*

The recording is sparkling, but I can't take my eyes off the album cover. Did people really go out in public dressed like that? I mean, tiaras?


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

CD 6

Listening to this music is far from boring,it stimulates my curiosity how the music develops .It is a pity that it receives so little attention, the music is somewhat related to Debussy, but Koechlin is certainly more than just a bland epigone.


----------



## 6Strings

A wonderful new release. Most of these are fiercely difficult to play, but Driver is unfazed. Very good sound, too. (24/192 FLAC)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_La Chambre Philharmonique - Krivine_


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 6* the two currently available recordings from my collection.

*Quatuor Danel & Pacifica Quartet.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Chausson's Poème

" Hahn is my favourite modern violinist and this new release is an absolute cracker" words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Janacek - On an Overgrown Path, Piano Sonata, In the Mists*
Rudolf Firkusny, piano

A pleasant and uplifting but by no means shallow soundtrack for a Friday. Those who love Brahms's piano music can listen with confidence.


----------



## vincula

Frank Martin's _cello concerto_ now, but the rest of the album's just as thrilling. Christian Poltéra/Malmö SO/Tuomas Olilla-Hannikainen. Great music from a composer that deserves some publicity. Lovely playing and top SQ from BIS.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## ELbowe

Just in post... heard him a few months ago on TV perform Symphony No. 2 (albeit with the Leipzig (??)) was so impressed I had to get this…great price. 
Beethoven - Complete Symphonies
Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden
Brilliant Classics 5 CD Box Set 2019


----------



## haziz

*Schumann - Cello Concerto*
_Rostropovich - Leningrad PO - Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

For tonight:


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Fricsay_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Elijah*

Paul Daniel conducting, featuring Bryn Terfel and Renee Fleming.

This is a dynamite boxed set. My used CD store sold it for $13. That was one of those deals of the year.


----------



## Rambler

*Pachelbel - Kanon; Albinoni - Adagio; Bach - Suites 2 & 3; Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13* Stuttgarter Kammerorchester conducted by Karl Munchinger on Decca









Some baroque favourites here. On modern instruments and with a recording date rather later than I would have guessed. Pleasing, although baroque performance has moved on somewhat!


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt* : _Années de Pèlerinage, Deuxième Année: Italie_
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartets op. 18, String Quintet op. 29


----------



## Dimace

The collections aren't exactly my greatest love, but this one (37XCDs,EMI) is a good one, if you are *Britten* fan. This moment I' listening the ''Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra'' and I'm quite happy with the performance and the sound. Very good set.


----------



## Malx

A classic live recording of possibly _the_ great piano concerto warhorse.

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 1 - Martha Argerich, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
8 Piano Sonatas (2 disc set)
Diana Boyle - Piano (Grotrian-Steinweg model 225)


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd Symphony.

Kubelik/BPO.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## eljr

English Royal Funeral Music

Les Trompettes des Plaisirs, Lingua Franca & Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier

one might call it a classically 'English' choral sound - but any suspicions of coolness are easily dispelled by the commitment shown to the meaning of both music and text...Once again, Vox Luminis... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2013 More…
Release Date: 22nd Apr 2013
Catalogue No: RIC332
Label: Ricercar
Length: 62 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
April 2015
First Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2013
Editor's Choice


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Quintet in C D956 & Quartettsatz D703

with David Watkin (2nd cello)

Tokyo String Quartet

Release Date: 31st Oct 2011
Catalogue No: HMU807427
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Malx

Another Piano Concerto but in a different style to Tchaikovsky.

*Tippett, Piano Concerto - Benjamin Frith, BBC Scottish SO, George Hurst.*


----------



## 6Strings

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Toccatas* Mehan Esfahani (harpsichord) on hyperion
















Bach's Toccatas are perhaps not 'typical' Bach. Rather flamboyant and dating from his earlier years I think. This is an excellent set, with the harpsichord's sound well captured.

And at no time did I assume an expression similar to that on the cover!


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Moscow Philharmonic SO - Kondrashin_


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
> _Moscow Philharmonic SO - Kondrashin_


Great choice, Haziz.

Prompted me to go for some Shosty, myself!

Going to give 9 a listen.

My current goto cycle is this one.


----------



## eljr

Second listen today!










Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine

Ludus Modalis, Bruno Boterf

Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: RAM1702
Label: Ramée
Length: 90 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
January 2019
Recording of the Month


----------



## HenryPenfold

*DSCH 8* - Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky

This is going to be a long night!

Having marvelled at the performance and recording of the 9th in this set, I cannot resist going for the 8th before the night's out!

--


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5

Mariss Jansons

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Having marvelled at the performance and recording of the 9th in this set, I cannot resist going for the 8th before the night's out!


Shostakovich's 8th before bed? Well, I guess I can't wish you sweet dreams.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Shostakovich's 8th before bed? Well, I guess I can't wish you sweet dreams.


You have a point, I don't make things easy for myself .....


----------



## SanAntone

*Golijov* : _Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind_ 
with guest Michael Rusinek


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8*

All this Shostakovich talk has spurred me to pull out some Kondrashin. I have two other Shostakovich cycles, but there's something about his conducting that makes everything Shostakovich does interesting.


----------



## Guest

6Strings said:


> A wonderful new release. Most of these are fiercely difficult to play, but Driver is unfazed. Very good sound, too. (24/192 FLAC)


I agree, it's excellent. Aimard's has been a favorite, but Driver's slightly mellower approach and warmer piano sound make his version a bit les fatiguing to listen to in long stretches for me.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Helsinki PO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_Moscow Philharmonic SO - Kondrashin_


----------



## ELbowe

HenryPenfold said:


> *DSCH 8* - Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky
> 
> This is going to be a long night!
> 
> Having marvelled at the performance and recording of the 9th in this set, I cannot resist going for the 8th before the night's out!
> 
> --


WOW.....looks like an advert for Peloton Bikes...


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Helsinki PO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens with John Axelrod leading the Orchestre national des Pays de la Loire in music by Berlioz and Ravel:









*Hector Berlioz: *
Herminie
Les Nuits d'ete
*Maurice Ravel:*
Sheherazade


----------



## SanAntone

*Osvaldo Golijov* : _The Dreams And Prayers Of Isaac The Blind_
Kronos Quartet & David Krakauer









_The Dreams And Prayers Of Isaac The Blind_ by *Golijov* has been recorded a number of times, but this premier recording has remained my favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Gramophone Magazine March 2021

An ideal Liszt Sonata performance requires transcendental virtuosity, prodigious colouristic resources, a sense of drama and narrative flow and a gift for fusing both architecture and passion. Benjamin Grosvenor's interpretation embodies these qualities and then some...One may miss Arrau's golden-toned largesse or the gaunter classicism of Fleisher, Curzon and Brendel, yet Grosvenor's Liszt Sonata clearly belongs in such company.


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Liszt
> 
> Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)
> 
> Gramophone Magazine March 2021
> 
> An ideal Liszt Sonata performance requires transcendental virtuosity, prodigious colouristic resources, a sense of drama and narrative flow and a gift for fusing both architecture and passion. Benjamin Grosvenor's interpretation embodies these qualities and then some...One may miss Arrau's golden-toned largesse or the gaunter classicism of Fleisher, Curzon and Brendel, yet Grosvenor's Liszt Sonata clearly belongs in such company.


I listened to this recording last week and was not impressed. Since 2015 I've listened to every recording of the Liszt sonata available, at last count 287. I trust my ears more than this reviewer. Grosvenor's playing was sloppy in places, and bland in others, overall a mediocre performance.

And the reviewer did not mention the pianists who have really nailed this work:

Krystian ZIMERMAN
Martha ARGERICH
Marc-André HAMELIN
Louis LORTIE
Jorge BOLET [1]
Dezsö RÁNKI [1]
Jorge BOLET [3]
Nikolai DEMIDENKO
Sviatislav RICHTER [1] (Carnegie Hall)
Vladimir HOROWITZ [1]

The numbers in brackets indicate which of multiple recordings by a pianist.

There is another new recording of the B Minor Sonata, by *Vladimir Skomorokhov* - it is superior to Grosvenor.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Golden Renaissance: Josquin des Prez * (2021)
Stile Antico









Nicely done.


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> I listened to this recording last week and was not impressed. Since 2015 I've listened to every recording of the Liszt sonata available, at last count 287. I trust my ears more than this reviewer. Grosvenor's playing was sloppy in places, and bland in others, overall a mediocre performance.
> 
> And the reviewer did not mention the pianists who have really nailed this work:
> 
> Krystian ZIMERMAN
> Martha ARGERICH
> Marc-André HAMELIN
> Louis LORTIE
> Jorge BOLET [1]
> Dezsö RÁNKI [1]
> Jorge BOLET [3]
> Nikolai DEMIDENKO
> Sviatislav RICHTER [1] (Carnegie Hall)
> Vladimir HOROWITZ [1]
> 
> The numbers in brackets indicate which of multiple recordings by a pianist.
> 
> There is another new recording of the B Minor Sonata, by *Vladimir Skomorokhov* - it is superior to Grosvenor.
> 
> In my world Only Pogorelich is lonely at the top but..... this is also good In a room full of love .


----------



## Rogerx

Britten - Songs

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat major Op. 29/Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 'Egyptian'

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1986-09-13
Recording Venue: 12 & 13 September 1986, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Barbirolli and the Halle perfroming two of my long term favourite works by Sibelius....

Karelia Suite and Symphony no.5


----------



## Gothos

First time hearing this.


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky*

USSR Symphony Orchestra and RSFSR Russian Chorus conducted by Yevgeny Svetlanov
Larissa Avdeyeva, mezzo-soprano










Not the best sound quality, but it sure has spirit!


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Early start with Barbirolli and the Halle perfroming two of my long term favourite works by Sibelius....
> 
> Karelia Suite and Symphony no.5


And on to Pelleas and Melisande.....


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges Suite

*London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati










Excellent! Still in a Prokofiev mood.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

3 Marches héroïques D602
German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Marches Militaires (3), D733
Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## vincula

Morning coffee with a different flavour: oboe & tuba 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part two of two for either side of the grocery run.

_Pochod k slavnosti Shakespearově_ [_Solemn March for Shakespeare Celebrations_] for orchestra op.20 (1864):
_Slavnostní předehra k položení základního kamene Národního Divadla_ [_Solemn Prelude on the Occasion of Laying the Foundation Stone for the National Theatre_] for orchestra WoO (1868):
_Venkovanka_ [_The Country Woman_] - polka for orchestra WoO (1874):
_Pražský karneval_ [_The Prague Carnival_] - introduction and polonaise for orchestra WoO (1882-83):
_Našim děvám_ [_To Our Girls_] - polka for orchestra WoO (1862-63 - rev. 1888):










_České tance 1_ [_Czech Dances I_] - four polkas for piano WoO (1877):
_České tance 2_ [_Czech Dances II_] - ten pieces for piano op.21 (1879):










_Rolnická_ [_The Peasant_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Václav Trnobranský] (1868):
_Slavnostní sbor_ [_Festive Chorus_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Emanuel Züngel] (1870):
_Píseň na moři_ [_The Song of the Sea_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876-77):
_Tři ženské sbory_ [_Three Female Choruses_] for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Texts: Bedřich Peška/Václav Sládek] (1878):
_Věno_ [_The Dower_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Modlitba_ _[The Prayer_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Dvě hesla_ [_Two Slogans_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Texts: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1882):
_Naše píseň_ [_Our Song_] for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1883):










_Má Vlast_ [_My Homeland_] - cycle of six tone poems for orchestra WoO (1872-79):

_Vyšehrad_ [_Upper Castle_]
_Vltava_ [_Die Moldau_]
_Šarka_
_Z českých luhů a hájů_ [_From Bohemian Woods and Fields_]
_Tábor_
_Blaník_










String Quartet no.1 [_Z mého života_ (_From My Life_)] in E-minor WoO (1876):
_Z domoviny_ [_From My Homeland_] - two pieces for violin and piano WoO (1879-80):
String Quartet no.2 in D-minor WoO (1882-83):


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## Malx

*Weill, Symphony No 1 & Lady in the Dark (Symphonic Nocturne (concert suite)) - Bournemouth SO, Marin Alsop.*

Another of the often bypassed discs on the shelves. The Symphony was interesting to hear again but the suite (orchestrated by Robert Russell Bennett) was at times a bit too chocolate box lid to my taste.
Nice to give it an outing again.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

vincula said:


> Morning coffee with a different flavour: oboe & tuba
> 
> View attachment 151916
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I haven't listened to either of these in years! They're so lovely


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis -Vynil edition
Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Annelies Burmeister (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor) & Hermann Christian Polster (bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Riccardo Chailly

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Concertgebouworkest


The original release of 4 was c/w Berg's 7 Early songs, which I don't think comes with this set. The release was lauded to to rafters at the time.


----------



## Chilham

HenryPenfold said:


> The original release of 4 was c/w Berg's 7 Early songs, which I don't think comes with this set. The release was lauded to to rafters at the time.


I only got my "Mahler-mojo" working a month or two ago with Chailly and the Concertgebouworkest's 6th Symphony. This version of the 4th is also ticking a lot of boxes.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10

performing version by Deryck Cooke

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Presto: Classical Recording of the Week


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Missa BWV 233/E6

Missa BWV 236/E4


----------



## flamencosketches

*Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia. Péter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices

This is such a phenomenal performance. I just had to listen to it again. That first movement is amazing!!


----------



## Chilham

flamencosketches said:


> *Luciano Berio*: Sinfonia. Péter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices
> 
> This is such a phenomenal performance. I just had to listen to it again. That first movement is amazing!!


Okay, okay! I bought it.

Thanks for the recommendation. It was on my list to acquire.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending / Oboe Concerto*
_English String/Symphony Orchestra - William Boughton_


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_Lydia Mordkovitch - LSO - Richard Hickox_


----------



## flamencosketches

Chilham said:


> Okay, okay! I bought it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. It was on my list to acquire.


That makes me very happy to hear. I just got it this week and I can't stop listening.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Alban Berg *- 3 Pieces For Orchestra (1913-15) _21 mins_

_Intermission 10 mins_

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony #9 (1909-10). _85 mins_

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_John Ogdon - Philharmonia Orchestra - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I normally hate older live recordings. The audience noise just takes me out of the moment. This Rach 3 is such a good performance it almost makes the noise bearable. Almost. Absolutely amazing performance though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Berio*

Good idea to listen again


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> SanAntone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to this recording last week and was not impressed. Since 2015 I've listened to every recording of the Liszt sonata available, at last count 287. I trust my ears more than this reviewer. Grosvenor's playing was sloppy in places, and bland in others, overall a mediocre performance.
> 
> And the reviewer did not mention the pianists who have really nailed this work:
> 
> Krystian ZIMERMAN
> Martha ARGERICH
> Marc-André HAMELIN
> Louis LORTIE
> Jorge BOLET [1]
> Dezsö RÁNKI [1]
> Jorge BOLET [3]
> Nikolai DEMIDENKO
> Sviatislav RICHTER [1] (Carnegie Hall)
> Vladimir HOROWITZ [1]
> 
> The numbers in brackets indicate which of multiple recordings by a pianist.
> 
> There is another new recording of the B Minor Sonata, by *Vladimir Skomorokhov* - it is superior to Grosvenor.
> 
> 
> 
> In my world Only Pogorelich is lonely at the top but..... this is also good In a room full of love .
Click to expand...

On my list, Pogo is #11. I need to fill in the gaps with recordings since 2018, and one of these days I will publish my rankings - or I might not. It is a somewhat embarrassing obsession.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Nicola Benedetti - Bournemouth SO - Kirill Karabits_


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Coach G

I recently purchased a new record player. I used to love listening to classical records as a teenager; and would find a lot of good stuff cheap at used record stores, flea markets, and yard sales. I went a long time without listening to records, as it seemed that CDs were so much more practical, and the LPs I kept for sentimental value were rarely played after I got married over 20 years ago because with little kids jumping around the house, the vibrations would make the records would skip (and what's the fun in being a little kid if you can't jump around the house?). So my stereo system was never updated and as it would cost me hundreds of US dollars to buy a new receiver, I just decided that with kids all grown-up, I'd just buy an old-fashioned record player for $50 at Target which are being manufactured now that people are buying LPs which, for the moment, are "retro" and in vogue.

Anyway, I went to local thrift store to buy some classical records at $1 a piece, and each hardly has a skip or a pop on it, and the music is good if you can ignore that weird and pungent thrift store smell that still permeates the album covers:

































So we have some piano rags by Scott Joplin and some of his contemporaries who also composed ragtime, a whole generation of African-American composers who are languished in obscurity. Then we go to some solemn consort music by Gesualdo, which segues nicely to some English madrigals arranged by the great Ralph Vaughan Williams. We round things out with the music for the "King's Supper" with some French Baroque/Rococo featuring a brief snippet from the wonderful Francois A Philidor who was also a great chess player who studied pawn structure and has been estimated to have been the greatest chess player of his day. What was once music for the "King" is now mine for $1!


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> On my list, Pogo is #11. I need to fill in the gaps with recordings since 2018, and one of these days I will publish my rankings - or I might not. It is a somewhat embarrassing obsession.


I will remember


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 1


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 1* 'The Bells of Zlonice'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik
_


----------



## Weston

*Morning has baroque*

*Vivaldi - Complete Flute Concertos *(Maybe. How do they know?)
Tommaso Benciolini, fklute / L'Appassionata

Well, this sounds like Vivaldi. What can I say?


----------



## vincula

Looks like this Saturday's "oboe day" _chez_ vincula. Carrying on with the British composer's theme and on to some great quintets now. Superb lyrical playing from Gordon Hunt.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Holst: The Planets and R. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Release Date: 6th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: 4798669
Label: DG
Réédition
Diapason d'Or
June 2018
Réédition


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Christa Ludwig. Deutsche Grammophon.
> 
> A serious, concentrated afternoon's listening. I may be away some time .........
> 
> *5 Ruckert Lieder*
> 
> 
> _Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder!_ (Look not, love, on my work unended!) - 14 June 1901
> _Ich atmet' einen linden Duft_ (I breathed the breath of blossoms red) - July 1901
> _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ (O garish world, long since thou hast lost me) - 16 August 1901
> _Um Mitternacht_ (At midnight hour) - Summer 1901
> _Liebst du um Schönheit_ (Lov'st thou but beauty) - August 1902
> _INTERMISSION
> _
> *Symphony No.6* (1903-04, revised 1906)
> 
> 
> _Allegro energico, ma non troppo. Heftig, aber markig._
> _Scherzo: Wuchtig_
> _Andante moderato_
> _Finale: Sostenuto - Allegro moderato - Allegro energico_


I've always loved this 6th (probably the work that I think is the best symphony, not sure if it's my favorite)

But I've never done the side by side with the Solti/CSO, which I also think is extremely fine. They may be roughly contemporaneous. 
I have several others but none that improve on Solti and von Karajan.

The NYPO/Bernstein was sort of a touchstone in its time, I don't know what year that would be.

This would be a lot of time and hard listening. Perhaps someone younger should do it


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> This one has won the 2012 Gramophone Award. Excellent! Benjamin was a wonderkid but since 2016 he is somehow artistic silent, with the exception of Chopin's PC, which I haven't yet listened.


Too fast in the Chopin, it's not the the tempo is wrong but he doesn't have the wherewithal to clarify, despite his ability to get through it. Perhaps a young person's thing.
Except it wouldn't have happened to Argerich, for instance.
He's okay, but to me doesn't stand out.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 151935


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces

Emil Gilels, piano

1974, reissued 1996


----------



## mparta

Joe B said:


> Veronique Gens with John Axelrod leading the Orchestre national des Pays de la Loire in music by Berlioz and Ravel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hector Berlioz: *
> Herminie
> Les Nuits d'ete
> *Maurice Ravel:*
> Sheherazade


interested to hear her Ravel, I pulled out all my Scheherezades the other day and so far have only listened to a couple, yesterday von Mutter with Boulez/Cleveland. Perhaps I'll dilate a bit on that later today. Pretty spectacular piece in some ways but.... Waiting to go back to Crespin, then Ameling, Sylvia McNair and others. There's a Margaret Price with Abbado that seems like it would be worth a hear, that is such a cool, clear and beautiful voice with no restrictions.
I've never heard Gens in concert

May be a von Stade recording? That I would want.


----------



## mparta

SanAntone said:


> I listened to this recording last week and was not impressed. Since 2015 I've listened to every recording of the Liszt sonata available, at last count 287. I trust my ears more than this reviewer. Grosvenor's playing was sloppy in places, and bland in others, overall a mediocre performance.
> 
> And the reviewer did not mention the pianists who have really nailed this work:
> 
> Krystian ZIMERMAN
> Martha ARGERICH
> Marc-André HAMELIN
> Louis LORTIE
> Jorge BOLET [1]
> Dezsö RÁNKI [1]
> Jorge BOLET [3]
> Nikolai DEMIDENKO
> Sviatislav RICHTER [1] (Carnegie Hall)
> Vladimir HOROWITZ [1]
> 
> The numbers in brackets indicate which of multiple recordings by a pianist.
> 
> There is another new recording of the B Minor Sonata, by *Vladimir Skomorokhov* - it is superior to Grosvenor.
> 
> View attachment 151912


I would suggest David Fray, a very different take and one to which I am going to return. I think I mentioned elsewhere that I think Grosvenor mediocre, pushed by British press. And I don't know each of the cited performances above (not sure that I know how to order the Bolet, for instance, since I suppose the last is the Decca Liszt series, and then several of the others appeared (same performances) in different published incarnations. But certainly Arrau, Argerich, Hamelin, Zimerman, Richter and that crazy old Horowitz.

I did hear Hamelin play it at Carnegie a few years ago. no limits.

But I'm still pushing Fray, I think it is gorgeous playing and not dull for that.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I've always loved this 6th (probably the work that I think is the best symphony, not sure if it's my favorite)


Exactly my thoughts ....



> But I've never done the side by side with the Solti/CSO, which I also think is extremely fine. They may be roughly contemporaneous.
> I have several others but none that improve on Solti and von Karajan.


There are so many excellent recordings of this symphony I wouldn't know where to start (perhaps Barbirolli live 1967, New Philharmonia, Testament?)



> The NYPO/Bernstein was sort of a touchstone in its time, I don't know what year that would be.


A great performance, indeed



> This would be a lot of time and hard listening. Perhaps someone younger should do it


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Masters of the German Baroque
> 
> Disc 1


what a gorgeous cover. Where is that library?


----------



## eljr

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 4851340
Label: Decca
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Hugo Wolf*


----------



## elgar's ghost

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I normally hate older live recordings. _The audience noise just takes me out of the moment_. This Rach 3 is such a good performance it almost makes the noise bearable. Almost. Absolutely amazing performance though.
> View attachment 151924


Maybe Martha agrees with you - it looks like she has her hands firmly over her ears.


----------



## Itullian

Bach partitas
Great !


----------



## Vasks

_Gauging Gyorgy_

*Ligeti - Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe & Orchestra (Howarth/Wergo)
Ligeti - Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet (London Winds/Sony)
Ligeti - Piano Concerto (Aimard/Teldec)*


----------



## pmsummer

DINASTIA BORGIA
_Church and Power in the Renaissance_
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox
3-CD Book + DVD_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Impressioni Brasiliane, Trittico Bottecelliano*

It was nice to see David Hurwitz review this set. I pretty much agree with his assessment; you don't go here for the famous pieces, like Pines of Rome, but it puts all of Respighi's orchestral pieces in one place, which I would never have encountered any other way.


----------



## starthrower

Die gluckliche Hand / Variations for Orchestra / Verklarte Nacht


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No.3
Philharmonia Orchestra|Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)



> The Observer 14th April 2019
> 
> Familiar as solo pieces, the "tolling bells" of Op 3 No 2 in C sharp minor, the surging energy of Op 23 No 2 in B flat, the exotic majesty of Op 23 No 5 in G minor, all are played with vivid skill, colour and poetry by the young Moscow-born Israeli pianist.


----------



## Jacck

Dvořák - Rusalka


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5* 
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik
_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Haydn - Mass No. 10 in C Major*
David Willcocks/Choir of King's College, Cambridge

The perfect way to kick off a gloriously sunny day as spring settles in - which means I will probably be spending less time listening to music the rest of the day and more time outside!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I decided to root out my old semi-forgotten Paganini discs - I haven't heard these for many a moon. To be followed later on by a few of Ferruccio Busoni's better-known works.

_24 Caprices_ for solo violin op.1 (bet. 1802-17):










Violin Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.6 (prob. 1816 or 1817):
Violin Concerto no.2 in B-minor op.7 (1826):










Orchestral suite after the Carlo Gozzi play _Turandot_ op.41 (1904-05):
_Berceuse élégiaque_ from _Elegies_ for piano, arr. for orchestra op.42 (orig. 1907 - arr. by 1909):
_Sarabande und Cortège_ - two preliminary orchestral studies for the opera _Doktor Faust_ op.51 (1918-19):










Concerto in C for piano and orchestra, with choral finale op.39 [Text: Adam Oehlenschläger] (1901-04):
_Fantasia contrappuntistica_ for solo piano (1910):


----------



## Coach G

opus55 said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No.3
> Philharmonia Orchestra|Vladimir Ashkenazy


I have many Sibelius symphony cycle box sets; two by Paavo Berglund, one by Rozhdestvensky, one by Bernstein/NYPO, one on NAXOS with the Iceland Symphony Orchestra and a conductor who escapes my memory at the moment; an incomplete set by Bernstein/Vienna; and many, many singles by Karajan, Ormandy, Beecham, etc.

Ashkanazy is really a fine set and I think it was made just as Ashkanzy was transitioning from concert pianist par excellence to conductor. I even had Sibelius' _Symphony #4_ by Ashkanzy on an LP at one time. Ashkanazy is straight-forward, somewhat understated, and well-measured.


----------



## Guest

I've never listened to him before, but this is quite good.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Moralia (1-28)


----------



## opus55

Coach G said:


> I have many Sibelius symphony cycle box sets; two by Paavo Berglund, one by Rozhdestvensky, one by Bernstein/NYPO, one on NAXOS with the Iceland Symphony Orchestra and a conductor who escapes my memory at the moment; an incomplete set by Bernstein/Vienna; and many, many singles by Karajan, Ormandy, Beecham, etc.
> 
> Ashkanazy is really a fine set and I think it was made just as Ashkanzy was transitioning from concert pianist par excellence to conductor. I even had Sibelius' _Symphony #4_ by Ashkanzy on an LP at one time. Ashkanazy is straight-forward, somewhat understated, and well-measured.


It is fun owning and listening to different Sibelius cycles. Ashkenazy as a conductor is top rate, I think. I like his Rachmaninoff symphonies even more.

Now listening to DSCH 10:


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> what a gorgeous cover. Where is that library?


http://www.tessa-approves.com/barockhaus/


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique. The London Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971

An old radio station copy.

View attachment 151940


----------



## mparta

Fazioli said:


> I've never listened to him before, but this is quite good.


Pretty good Prokofiev, never heard him in anything else, I think.


----------



## Merl

Another great Pavel Haas disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Siegfried's Funeral Music.*

This piece doesn't do well in mono; the depth of the bass is missing.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Gouvy: Sinfonietta, Op. 80 in D major

Orchestre royal philharmonique de Liège 
Christian Arming


----------



## Itullian

Great stuff
Beautifully recorded


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Persephone

London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Kent Nagono


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

I usually like Szell's interpretations, but I think he misses the mark in this one. It just feels too rushed.


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Today, Paavo Järvi conducting. Igor Levit, piano performing Beethoven's 'Emporer'. Also Prokofiev's 6th.

Today's program:

View attachment 151946

View attachment 151947


----------



## ELbowe

*Thrift find:
Handel‎- Ode For St Cecilia's Day / L'Allegro Ed Il Penseroso
King's College Choir, Sir David Willcocks 
Decca 2 CD, Compilation 1999*


----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mark Dee

A nice collection from 1977. Good names too.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> http://www.tessa-approves.com/barockhaus/


Light painting. Who knew? Gorgeous collection. For what was not destroyed by war and predation in Germany, still some marvels remain.


----------



## Malx

A disc I hadn't listened to for what seems like an eternity.

*John Tavener, The Protecting Veil* Thrinos for Solo Cello & Britten, Cello Suite No 3 - Steven Isserlis, LSO*, Gennardy Rozhdestvensky*.*

The Protecting Veil has some decent parts but I invariably lose interest at times. The solo pieces on the disc I find more to my liking. I was considering culling this one but will I keep it for the Britten and Thrinos.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I usually like Szell's interpretations, but I think he misses the mark in this one. It just feels too rushed.
> 
> View attachment 151945


Ouch!!!!!!!

Sorry, that Brahms was my favorite anything of anything when I was a teenager. I played wind instruments and the playing of that orchestra amazed me then and amazes me now. I'm not sure I knew about the issue of interpretation, but at that, after all these years, if you want to do what Szell wanted to do, there was no one better. Robert Marcellus and the like....
I realize that leaves aside the idea of whether you want what he offers, and I don't care for his Beethoven symphonies because they are so rhythmically constrained by the way he imposes himself.

I had another inkling of that yesterday watching the YouTube of him with the VPO in Bruckner 3 (not a favorite). I was amazed by the precision and "here, do this, here, do that" aspect of his conducting, I've never seen anyone so purposeful. Whether it makes the music at the end I don't know, and I wouldn't judge from his Bruckner.

But Brahms 1.... gustibus... I guess. I seem to making the case for and against myself. Which I can do here:lol:


----------



## thejewk

After listening to Bruckner's 7th by Thielemann and 8th by Mehta this afternoon, I'm now listening to Ozawa's superb version of the 1st, all from the Berliner Philharmoniker set.


----------



## Malx

Having been reminded of this disc by comments in the Chamber Music section of the forum, I dug out the relevant shoebox which contain the BBC MM disc and I am now listening with great pleasure.

*Schubert, String Quintet in C D956 - Vellinger Quartet augmented by Bernard Greenhouse (cello 2).*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Webern* - 6 Pieces For Large Orchestra Op.6 (1909-10 revised 1928) - _12 mins_
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Boulez DG

_No interval _

*Gustav Mahler *- Symphony No.7 (1904-05). - _75 mins_
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez DG


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #2


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - String Quartet K.458 - Emerson String Quartet


Mozart-String Quartet K.465 ("Dissonance") - Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dimace

I could say that until today I avoided to make presentations & suggestions for *Mahler's ''Das Lied von der Erde''* with a reason.

First, I'm nor sure what this masterpiece is. Is it a symphony, or a songs circle? Has been composed for Soprano & Alto (my choice) or for Tenor & Lyric Baritone? What we are listening is what Mahler really composed or something Bruno Walter and other great directors invented to correct the problems of this work (Mahler died before listen his work. The work was completed but still was the first attempt without the necessary corrections, which, most of the times, are coming after the first performance of the work.) Second, and this more important, all these performance mysteries (tempi which don't allow the singers to sing, tamtam at the end, where we have PPP - also I don't know a singer who can sing 3XP...- ) which forced me to believe that 1. The composer has lost his mind (this isn't possible) 2. He has composed other things (this is certain for me) or 3. the conductors are doing their life easier by performing what they want (it is possible) After all these issues (and much more) as someone who respects the community it is very difficult to suggest any version of this work, which, like Bruckner's 9th, has many times violated from the experts, who, logically, weren't more experts than the composer himself. For this reason my first suggestion will be very conservative, very German and very old. *Paul Kletzk*i (Mahler's expert without questions) Murray Dicky & Diedrich Fischer (I don't like the men voices. But the orchestra here is correct, for my opinion) from 1959. Nice outcome (mediocre sound) without many Bam - Bum, Taratata and fireworks, and VERY carefully approached. (unknown soil needs respect not to brake our legs.) If you want to initiate your self to this work this is a good alternative. Because, as the time goes by, what we are listening, has very little to do with the original work and with the composer's intentions.


----------



## Malx

Having a little rummage around in the BBC MM shoebox mentioned earlier I found the following performance and decided it merited a listen. A live recording from January 1968 - it must have been a mild winter as there are only a few signs of bronchial issues, always good in a live recording.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 24 - Clifford Curzon, London Mozart Players, Harry Blech.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> Another great Pavel Haas disc.
> 
> View attachment 151942


These guys are fantastic. I love everything I've heard from them.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Selmer: Carnival at Flanders

"A crackpot idea of re-inventing Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. A must hear" Words courtesy of Mr Raff


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Saint-Saëns. Symphony #3. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1971

View attachment 151963


----------



## Rambler

*Cantigas of Santa Maria of Alfonso X* The Martin Best Ensemble on Nimbus









Music from the thirteenth century. And rather intriguing it is.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 7 on:

Beethoven: Complete Symphonies -- Mackerras


----------



## Rambler

*Alexander Agricola: Missa in Myne Zyn* Capilla Flamenca directed by Dirk Snellings on Ricercar









My only disc of Agricola. Rather satisfying to my ear, although I do admit I find it difficult to distinguish one composer from another in this period. I guess they were not exactly striving for individuality - especially in church music.

A fine disc.


----------



## Guest

Op.135 from this amazing set.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; "Emperor" Concerto No. 5, In E-Flat, Op. 73 
Vladimir Horowitz, Fritz Reiner, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra 
RCA Victor Red Seal, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1954.

Found this classic among some thrift store pick ups earlier today.... a wonderful recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms Piano Concerto #2. The Cleveland Orchestra with Leon Fleisher, piano. Columbia/Odyssey 1973

View attachment 151967


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I like the precision in this recording.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach: Cello Suites - Rostropovich. Superb.


----------



## Conrad2

Duetto buffo di due gatti





Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1/ Rachmaninoff: Concerto No. 2
Van Cliburn
Label: RCA 
Release Year: 1993


----------



## Rambler

*Jacques Arcadelt: Madrigals* Capella Mediterranea on Ricercar









The second disc from this 3 disc set. A composer not known to me before purchasing this set. Attractive music.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle*
Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra, Laszlo Polgar, Ildiko Komlosi

This is one of my favorite operas, and this is a masterful performance that really brings out the dark and haunting tension of the music.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen Vol. I. The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box set. 1975

View attachment 151976


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to works by Cornelius ( who is new to me) from this recording:


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in works commissioned by the choir:


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first movement)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Mehta_









*

Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech PO - Pesek_


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Friedrich Ernst Bach. Sinfonia in G major


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Sonatas (Nikolai Lugansky)


----------



## Weston

mparta said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, that Brahms was my favorite anything of anything when I was a teenager. I played wind instruments and the playing of that orchestra amazed me then and amazes me now. I'm not sure I knew about the issue of interpretation, but at that, after all these years, if you want to do what Szell wanted to do, there was no one better. Robert Marcellus and the like....
> I realize that leaves aside the idea of whether you want what he offers, and I don't care for his Beethoven symphonies because they are so rhythmically constrained by the way he imposes himself.
> 
> I had another inkling of that yesterday watching the YouTube of him with the VPO in Bruckner 3 (not a favorite). I was amazed by the precision and "here, do this, here, do that" aspect of his conducting, I've never seen anyone so purposeful. Whether it makes the music at the end I don't know, and I wouldn't judge from his Bruckner.
> 
> But Brahms 1.... gustibus... I guess. I seem to making the case for and against myself. Which I can do here:lol:


I have a number of Szell's Beethoven symphonies. His 9th is so transparent, almost mechanical. I'm not saying it's bad, it just comes across as a little conservative to me. There are times when I like this kind of interpretation. It allows me to focus on the structure rather than the emotional power. But there are other times I'm grateful I have the 1963 von Karajan box set as well. I haven't heard Szell's Brahms.


----------



## mparta

Interesting, must be so long since I've listened to this performance. I've gravitated to the Levine/Norman/Jerusalem, which somehow seems more complex and less satisfactory right now.
Have to relisten.

LOL, I guess the cover doesn't even say that it's Walter/Ferrier/Patzak VPO '52 (?) for Das Lied von der Erde!


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf Complete Oboe Concertos

Lajos Lencses (oboe)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Janos Rolla


----------



## Weston

Joe B said:


> Ralph Woodward leading the Fairhaven Singers in works commissioned by the choir:


I've met Somtow Sucharitkul a couple of times, but I know of him as a science fiction writer. I've never heard his music that I am aware of.


----------



## Weston

*SERGEI BORTKIEWICZ - Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor, Op 32* 
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra / David Porcelijn / Stefan Doniga, piano

This is my first listen to this composer as far as I'm aware. In style this is very similar to a more well known Segei, possibly not as hummable yet loaded with lush drama. This concerto's five movements are continuous. I enjoyed it well enough.

Just this one piece tonight. For some reason I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Guest

That was quite a concert!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 1 'pour mon amour'
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 2 'pour la vie'
Rautavaara: Serenades (2) for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

It would appear that I have posted the right album this time.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## vincula

I'm in chamber music mood this morning, so I decided to keep exploring the works of Arthur Bliss.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Malx

As is common with me, a day late, this weekends Saturday Symphony choice:
*Ķeniņš: Symphony No. 1 - Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Andris Poga.*

A very enjoyable selection from a composer new to me.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Rachmaninov*

Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Bernard Haitink, Philharmonia Orchestra

Fantaisie-tableaux (Suite No. 1), op. 5

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Andre Previn, piano


----------



## Malx

Whilst on Qobuz I decided to give the new release from Hilary Hahn a listen, like a couple of other posters have done over the last few days.

*Chausson: Poem for Violin and Orchestra.
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto no 1.
Rautavaara: Deux Serenades.
Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck*


----------



## Ned Low

Listened to the 8th symphony. Never thought i would come to love Celibidache. What's happening to me Time to trim my hair and join the monks in Tibet?


----------



## Merl

Great playing. I just wish the recording was a little less reverberant.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 151995
> 
> Listened to the 8th symphony. Never thought i would come to love Celibidache. What's happening to me Time to trim my hair and join the monks in Tibet?


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Dimace

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 151995
> 
> Listened to the 8th symphony. Never thought i would come to love Celibidache. What's happening to me Time to trim my hair and join the monks in Tibet?


The greatest of conductors in one absolute fantastic set. Keep going like this.


----------



## Dimace

Weston said:


> *SERGEI BORTKIEWICZ - Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor, Op 32*
> Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra / David Porcelijn / Stefan Doniga, piano
> 
> This is my first listen to this composer as far as I'm aware. In style this is very similar to a more well known Segei, possibly not as hummable yet loaded with lush drama. This concerto's five movements are continuous. I enjoyed it well enough.
> 
> Just this one piece tonight. For some reason I can barely keep my eyes open.


I adore Sergei. Supernatural pianist, great romantic (piano) composer, intellectual, aristocrat. He has everything a real artist must have.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various chamber works, piano works and non-orchestral works for voice/choir part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Pribaoutki_ [_Pleasant Songs_] - four songs for voice, four woodwinds and four strings [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914):
_Berceuses du chat_ [_Cat's Cradle Songs_] - four songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1916):










_L'Histoire du soldat_ [_The Soldier's Tale_] - theatrical work in two parts 'to be read, played, and danced' for three speakers, dancer(s), violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet/trumpet, trombone and percussion [Libretto: Charles-Ferdinand Ramuz, after a Russian folk tale] (1918):










_Piano Rag Music_ (1919):
_Chorale_ for piano (1920):
_Les cinq doigts_ - eight pieces for piano (1920-21):
Three movements from the ballet _Petrushka_ arr. for piano (orig. 1910-11 - arr. 1921):










Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_, arr. for violin, clarinet, and piano (1919):
_Three Pieces_ for clarinet (1919):
Octet for flute, clarinet in B-flat/clarinet in A, two bassoons, trumpet in C, trumpet in A, tenor trombone and bass trombone (1923):










_Les noces_ [_The Wedding_] - ballet in four scenes for four soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Texts: Russian folk sources] (1914-22):


----------



## Helgi

First spin of Víkingur Ólafsson's new album Reflections:










Went to see him live last night playing Debussy, Rameau and a thrilling Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition. What a way to resume normal life


----------



## vincula

My "chamber mood" goes on. Gonna dedicate this Sunday to my further investigations on British chamber music. Have just finished listening to Lennox Berkeley's String quartets:









I'm enjoying this terrific album now. Should keep me entertained for a while.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G

Pierre Boulez

Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin

Andrè Schuen (baritone), Daniel Heide (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Starting a two-week exploration of the works of Haydn. Seems as good a place to start as any.










Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Steven Isserlis










Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra, Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## eljr

Rejoice, O Indestructible Fortress and Stronghold of Orthodoxy

Choir of the Intercession Cathedral Church in Grodno

Catalogue No: RCD15015
Label: Russian Compact Disc
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle*

I'd describe this as an individual performance, slower tempos than many and a fair number of interpretive Rattleisms. A throw back to a time when conductors weren't afraid to add their own twists to pieces. I suspect this is a recording many will dislike, I kinda like it because of Rattles idiosyncrasies.
Please don't ask me to detail the specifics as I have not got the musical knowhow to do so - I just listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Stephen Hough (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36

Ronald Brautigam










Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 46

Ronald Brautigam










Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 52

Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

continuing:

Moralia (29-47 & Harmoniae Morales (1-19)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Leipziger Streichquartett playing Schubert D.112


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow ( Piano) and Alexandre Kantorow ( Violin)

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13

Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 6 (original version 1881) - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Royal Liverpool PO - Libor Pesek_


----------



## Merl

Mackerras' Mahler is massively underrated. I love his Mahler 1st but thought I'd play his excellent Mahler 5th instead. His 2nd movement is done so well and the whole performance is cohesive and intelligent without undue drama but with plenty of clout. If you don't know Mackerras' Mahler, check it out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Frédéric Chopin 
4 Ballades & 4 Impromptus
Anna Vinnitskaya


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Performance of De Nederlandse Bachvereniging, in 2018 this was sung after the closing chorus of the St. Matthew Passion.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Le Tombeau de Couperin, Prélude, Sérénade grotesque, À la manière de Borodine, À la manière de Chabrier, Menuet antique, and Menuet sur le nom de Haydn. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.

Happy birthday to the maestro Ravel, one of my favorite composers. Most of these pieces take the form of baroque dances. Ravel is not always thought of as such, but he is one of the masters of 20th century Neoclassical music.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Pavane & Valses nobles et sentimentales

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Good performances, but a box set with a weird program ... the box front says ....









... but the back has some surprises ... (more for your money, DG???)









Bruckner - Celibidache - Symphonies Nos. 3-5, 7-9
Deutsche Grammophon - 00289 477 5136


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op.6 Nos.7-12
Boston Baroque


----------



## flamencosketches

*Maurice Ravel*: Alborada del grazioso, Rapsodie Espagnole. Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal

First listen to this disc; very solid performances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152014


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets
BWV 118, 159, 159, 225, 227, 228, 229, 230

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schumann - Piano Concerto - Claudio Arrau/Alceo Galliera/Philharmonia Orchestra

I haven't heard this warhorse in ages. It got better.

Schumann - Kreisleriana - Claudio Arrau


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Piano Concerto*
_John Ogdon - Philharmonia Orchestra - Paavo Berglund_










*Bloch: Schelomo* (Solomon)
_Isserlis - LSO - Hickox_


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schubert - Symphonie # 8 & # 9 (Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker) / Japan remaster


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9*

This is like Gardiner's recording (clear orchestral colors and lines) but somewhat smoothed over, so it doesn't snag your cuffs as you walk through it. I don't know what I think about it; I'll have to hear it a couple times more.


----------



## haziz

*Ravel: Bolero*
_BSO - Munch_

I just noticed on this thread that it is Ravel's birthday.

I have not listened to Bolero in years, not sure why. Great orchestration by the master orchestrator of what is essentially 30 seconds of music. Brilliant!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Czech PO - Libor Pesek_


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Admeto" (Leppard/Philips)
J. S. Bach - Sonata for Flute & Continuo, BWV 1035 (Rampal/Odyssey)
Telemann - Suite for Strings in A minor (Wahl/Nonesuch)
Molter - Clarinet Concerto in G (Michaels/Archiv)*


----------



## Malx

*Berwald, Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière' - Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling.*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Piano Concerto #22


----------



## cougarjuno

I love Villa Lobos string quartets, IMO his chamber music is generally his best compositions. No. 17 on this disc is a particular favorite.


----------



## cougarjuno

haziz said:


> *Schumann: Piano Concerto*
> _John Ogdon - Philharmonia Orchestra - Paavo Berglund_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bloch: Schelomo* (Solomon)
> _Isserlis - LSO - Hickox_


If I'm not mistaken these Ogdon performances were initially on EMI. This is a wonderful disc.


----------



## Bkeske

The Nash Ensemble performs Malcolm Arnold - The Chamber Music Of Malcolm Arnold - 2. Hyperion 1986

View attachment 152022


----------



## vincula

Bkeske said:


> The Nash Ensemble performs Malcolm Arnold - The Chamber Music Of Malcolm Arnold - 2. Hyperion 1986
> 
> View attachment 152022


I have to check out this one. Looks promising. I'm currently listening to Rawsthorne.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joachim Raff

Piano Concerto #27


----------



## Helgi

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
Sviatoslav Richter, Sofia recital 1958



Helgi said:


> Went to see him live last night playing Debussy, Rameau and a thrilling Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition. What a way to resume normal life


I may have spoken too soon. Nothing but news of potential outbreaks today, including one in connection with a concert on the previous night


----------



## Conrad2

Mozart: Requiem 
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Release Year: 2004








Shostakovich: Symphony Nos. 5 & 9 
Leonard Bernstein
Label: Sony Classical 
Release Year: 1992 







*Symphony No. 5*

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3
Dawn Upshaw, David Zinman, and London Sinfonietta
Label: Elektra Nonesuch
Release Year: 1992








Strauss, R: Four Last Songs; Orchestral Works 
Herbert Von Karajan 
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1996







*Metamorphosen*

Henry Purcell: King Arthur Opera - Aria: What Power Art Thou


----------



## Gothos

Something of recent vintage I guess.


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

CD 7 and te last one from this fine set


----------



## Bkeske

Prague String Quartet Performs Dvořák - String Quartets No. 8 & No. 10. Deutsche Grammophon, guessing mid-70's. German release.

Wonderful

View attachment 152037


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various chamber works, piano works and non-orchestral works for voice/choir. A short-ish part two for tonight - a case of never mind the width, feel the quality. 

Piano Sonata (1924):
_Serenade_ for piano (1925):
_Tango_ for piano (1940):










_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):
Sonata for two pianos (1943-44):
_Élégie_ for solo viola (1944):










_Pastorale_ for wordless voice and piano - arr. for violin, oboe, cor anglais, clarinet and bassoon (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933):
Concerto for two pianos (1935):










_Mass_ for mixed choir, cor anglais, two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, and three trombones (1944-48):
_Otche Nash_ [_Pater Noster_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1926 - rev. in Latin 1949):
_Bogoroditse Dyevo_ [_Ave Maria_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1934 - rev. in Latin 1949):


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater - Italian Sacred Music from the 18th Century

Abchordis Ensemble, Marie Lys (soprano), Andrea Buccarella, Antonio Masotti (bass vocal), Luca Cervoni (tenor), Maria Chiara Gallo (mezzo-soprano)

Release Date: 22nd Jan 2016
Catalogue No: G010003405677R
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Factory Classical Label (Facd 276)
(promotional sampler released in 1989 for the launch of the new "Factory Classical" label.)
music by Britten, Martland, Tippet, Ligeti & Lailiet









Factory Records was a Manchester-based British independent record label founded in 1978 by Tony Wilson and Alan Erasmus.The label collapsed in 1992 and was bought by London Records.. The label featured several important acts on its roster, including Joy Division, New Order, A Certain Ratio, the Durutti Column, Happy Mondays, Northside, and (briefly) Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark and James.


----------



## Bkeske

The Allegri String Quartet Performs Britten - String Quartets 1&2. London Treasury Series 1976

View attachment 152040


----------



## eljr

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck

I doubt whether [the Prokofiev] has ever been played 'better' than it is here. While others find additional pockets of charm and tenderness, few demonstrate Hahn's grip on the argument...The... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2021 More…
Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: 4839847
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## Dimace

Just yesterday I started my suggestions to you with the Mahler's *''Das Lied von der Erde''* with Kletzki's recording. Today, I will move some years forward with *Bernstein's- Wiener PO*recording of this masterpiece. Here we have again* Diedrich Fischer-Dieskau* and instead of Dickey the great *James King* (Lieds expert) Good recording, with sentimental value for me (Diedrich signed my copy of this one, few years before his death) but, for me always, sometimes with rush tempi without a reason. The sound (remastered edition) is VERY good. I consider Leonard as Lieds expert, but (also with Krista, which is the BEST in this role) I'm not sure if always he is up to the point. (nobody is, to tell you the truth, in these cases, where the composer hasn't done completely his work) It is suggested (together with Israel PO - Krista issue) as a good approach to this work. (The Israel PO is VERY good. But Wiener is better. The singers of Israel recording suite better to this work, than the Wiener one. For this reason, you MUST hear both the recordings, to make your mind for Leonard)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Was top of one on the games on here lately, I hadn't listened to it for some while... This is a great rendition of one of RVW 's best symphonies


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Seong-Jin Cho - LSO - Noseda_


----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Hilary Hahn - Paris
> 
> Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev
> 
> Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck
> 
> I doubt whether [the Prokofiev] has ever been played 'better' than it is here. While others find additional pockets of charm and tenderness, few demonstrate Hahn's grip on the argument...The... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2021 More…
> Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
> Catalogue No: 4839847
> Label: DG
> Length: 52 minutes
> Recording of the Month
> Gramophone Magazine
> March 2021
> Recording of the Month


I heard her play the Prokofiev in Houston. It was so good I went back for the second concert. Really one of the finest performances of anything I have heard.


----------



## HerbertNorman

mparta said:


> I heard her play the Prokofiev in Houston. It was so good I went back for the second concert. Really one of the finest performances of anything I have heard.


I saw her playing Mendelssohn when she was over in Europe . Great performer, I was impressed and bought a few records...among them the Prokofiev


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts (and cello) Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Concertos On Original Instruments. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken reissue, date unknown, originally 1967. German release.

View attachment 152045


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Toronto SO - Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Slavonic Dances Opp 46 and 72 My Disk









Dvorak Symphony #1 'The Bells of Zlonice' Spotify









Martinu Piano Trio #3, Bergerettes for violin cello and piano, Piano Trio #2, Piano Trio #1 'Five Brief Pieces' Spotify


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Chailly)


----------



## Guest

The sound quality is sub-par, but his playing is amazing.


----------



## Dimace

Fantastic various composers *Nocturnes *interpretations from the *Allison.* For romantic piano lovers MUST! (Reference sound quality CD.)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok - String Quartet No. 1*
The Lindsays

Once I get on a kick with his music, I find Bartok highly addictive. I think I'll listen through the six quartets this week, starting with this gritty, passionate offering from the Lindsays.


----------



## Bkeske

Pablo Casals - In concert. With Mieczyslaw Horszowski, piano; Georges Janzer, viola; Sándor Végh & Sándor Zöldy, violin.

Schubert Sting Quartet in C, & Beethoven's Trio For Piano, Violin, And Cello No 6 In B-flat Major, Trio For Piano, Violin, And Cello No. 3 In C Minor, & Sonata For Piano And Cello In F Major.

All recorded live at the Casals Festival, Prades. Murray Hill Records 3LP box set 1972

View attachment 152053


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 3*
_Toronto SO - Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 3*
_Maxim Fedotov - Russian PO - Dmitry Yablonsky_


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: String Quartet in C Major, Op. 20, No. 2, Hob. III:32

Dudok Quartet Amsterdam


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
> _New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


My favorite 5 .....................


----------



## Itullian

Bkeske said:


> Prague String Quartet Performs Dvořák - String Quartets No. 8 & No. 10. Deutsche Grammophon, guessing mid-70's. German release.
> 
> Wonderful
> 
> View attachment 152037


My favorite cycle.............


----------



## HerbertNorman

I just like them all , Albinoni Oboe Concertos , Heinz Holliger


----------



## Ned Low

Blancrocher said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Chailly)


Now that you're listening to Chailly's Bruckner, i would recommend you listen to his 6th and 7th symphonies which are probably the best ones in this set.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mahler - Symphony No. 1*
Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

It's been a while since I heard this beloved recording. Kubelik's Mahler always impresses me due to what I can only call its _rusticity_. No other recording of the first movement I've heard gives me quite the same feeling of strolling about the Austrian countryside on a spring day, happily whistling and tipping my hat to folks along the road, with a sudden thunderstorm in the development and a subsequent melting away of the clouds.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Sonata for Oboe & Piano in D major, op.166. Ensemble Villa Musica

This is a random Goodwill find, a blind-faith impulse buy. For $2, I couldn't say no. Anyway, I have zero familiarity with this music but I'm finding it to be an extremely pleasant surprise. What a beautiful work, especially the central slow movement. Amazing. I need to hear more of CSS's chamber music. I think this is the first of it I've heard.


----------



## Guest

Disc 2 from this set. Despite being early works, they are certainly enjoyable. Great playing and sound as well, if a little thin-sounding.


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in choral music by Pawel Lukaszewski:


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETH'S MUSIC
*Anonymous - William Byrd - Thomas Campion - Francis Cutting - John Dowland - Giles Farnaby - Matthew Holmes, -John Johnson - Thomas Morley - Thomas Ravenscroft - Thomas Tomkins*
Baltimore Consort
Toronto Consort
_
Dorian_


----------



## mparta

Just the every once in awhile take a chance on something that looks interesting. Will take a bit of digestion and more attention.

I do not like this format, a series of unfamiliar pieces played end to end without any way for me to pick up the thread or digest the shape of the thing. The playing seems fine, young British pianist (born in London, sounds pretty English to me).

Still, I wanted the Szymanowski and Gubaidulina. Copland coming up next, we'll see, a very good piece.

I have the annoying technical limitation in that I play my CDs with a display on my television that blanks out after a few seconds so that to tell where I am I have to renew it. Particularly unhappy for a disc like this.


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann & Zdeněk Košler conducts Martinů - Concertino For Piano Trio And String Orchestra; The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra with Josef Chuchro, cello/Josef Suk, violin/Jan Panenka, piano & Sinfonietta Giocosa For Piano And Small Orchestra; The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra with Jan Panenka, piano. Supraphon 1985 Czechoslovakia.

View attachment 152058


----------



## Joe B

Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" and Sergei Rachmaninoff's "Symphonic Dances":










A great binaural recording.....in gold!


----------



## pmsummer

MITTEN IM LEBEN 1517
_In the midst of life at the beginning of the Reformation_
*Senfl - Walter - Zirler - Di Lasso - Neusidler - Brandt - Desprez - Luther - Stoltzer - Isaac - Bach - Anonymous - Traditional*
Calmus Ensemble
Lautten Compagney
Wolfgang Katshner - director
_
Carus_


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Benzi conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony #3. The Hague Philharmonic. VOX. Stumped by the release date on this. Seems almost all versions are a mystery.

View attachment 152059


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Joe B

2nd spin - Paul Hillier leading ARS NOVA Copenhagen:


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite*

Saint Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yuri Temirkanov










Wonderful! I really like that Prokofiev includes a saxophone in this piece!


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
- John Potter - tenor, director
- Stephen Stubbs - lute
- John Surman - saxophone, clarinet
- Maya Homburger - baroque violin
- Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Volume 5

Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## WVdave

Wagner Preludes & Overtures
William Steinberg, The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Westminster Gold - WGS-8211, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1973.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to Dvorak's Biblical Songs from :


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Jeux de Miroirs

Javier Perianes (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Josep Pons

Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Gothos

Another new work for me.Enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Quintet, Concertino for Clarinet, Grand Duo Concertant & Der Freischütz Overture

Jörg Widmann (clarinet), Denis Kozhukin

Irish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

Kiri Te Kanawa (Pamina), Peter Hofmann (Tamino), Edita Gruberova (Königin der Nacht), Kurt Moll (Sarastro), Kathleen Battle (Papagena), Philippe Huttenlocher (Papageno), Norbert Orth (Monostatos), Helena Döse, Ann Murray, Naoko Shara (Damen), Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard


----------



## Chilham

Morning all.










Gesualdo: Madrigali a cinque voci, Libro sesto

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## Chilham

WNvXXT said:


>


Good choice. .................


----------



## Marinera

Lamentazioni Per La Settimana Santa. Maria Cristina Kiehr, Concerto Soave


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various chamber works, piano works and non-orchestral works for voice/choir part three of three for late morning and early afternoon. This is another relatively brief session so I will stagger it either side of a nice walk in the morning sunshine.

Septet for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):










_Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet and viola (1953):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas_ - dirge-canons and song for tenor, string quartet and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas] (1954):
_Four Russian Peasant Songs_ for unaccompanied female voice, arr. for female choir and four horns [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1917 - arr. 1954):
_Four Songs_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp and guitar, arr. of four songs from _Trois histoires pour enfants_ and _Four Russian Songs_ for voice and piano [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-19 - arr. 1954):
_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone or mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussγcat_ for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):










_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, cor anglais and cello [Texts: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Anthem_ [_The Dove Descending Breaks the Air_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Credo_ [_Veruyu_] for unaccompanied mixed choir (1932 - rev. in Slavonic 1964):
_Introitus_ for male choir, harp, piano, viola, double bass and two timpanists [Text: from the Latin Requiem liturgy] (1965):


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Arching Heavens

A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Mirjam Solomon (soprano), Júlia Heéger (soprano), Emma Suszko (alto), Varvara Merras-Häyrynen (alto), Jukka Jokitalo (tenor), Martti Anttila (tenor), Juha-Pekka Mitjonen (bass)
Helsinki Chamber Choir
Nils Schweckendiek


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


>


Itullian - I am aware you have a large collection of Beethoven SQ sets so would value your thoughts on this set.

Thanks.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.74, the "Pathétique". Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic

Great performance.


----------



## Malx

This morning the first play through of my recordings of this weeks String Quartet choice.

*Debussy, String Quartet - Belcea Quartet, Orpheus Quartet & Julliard Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Itullian - I am aware you have a large collection of Beethoven SQ sets so would value your thoughts on this set.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not asked but I like these recordings,wel played and recorded


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I'm not asked but I like these recordings,wel played and recorded
> 
> You are more than welcome to give your opinion - and thanks for doing so.


----------



## Rogerx

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass & Taras Bulba

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Prague Radio Choir, Kurt Masur


----------



## Marinera

A bit earlier: Von Edler Art - 15th century German music for keyboard and plucked stringed instruments. 
Corina Marti & Michal Gondko









Now: Roussel, Debussy and Poulenc. Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Funeral Odes

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov

Episoden (2) aus Lenau's Faust, S. 110
Episoden (2) aus Lenaus Faust S100
Trois Odes funèbres, S112
Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, symphonic poem No. 13, S107


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy - String Quartet - Quatuor Ebene


Bartok - String Quartet #4 - Takacs Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152074


*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner
Suite bergamasque
Danse
Deux Arabesques
Pour le piano
Masques
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente

Angela Hewitt, piano

2012


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Hilary Hahn - Philharmonic Orchestra of Radio France - Mikko Franck_








en


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Hoddinott - Jack Straw Overture (Groves/Unicorn)
Vaughn Williams - A London Symphony (Boult/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Jan van Gilse: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du printemps

Berliner Philharmoniker
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Gloria. Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Gothos

If it ain't Baroque,dont play it.I'll get my coat.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Quartet No. 6*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: String Quartet #15 D887*
Quartetto Italiano
Rec. 1977









*Great way to start the day after a sleepness night with COVID 19 vaccine side effects.*


Code:


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Harmoniae Morales (20-53)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mendelssohn: Linder Ohne Worte Op. 38*
Roberto Prosseda, piano
Rec. 2008

FROM:


----------



## Coach G

This morning, I'm chilling out to the fabulous Romeros; and the way I've phrased it makes them sounds more like a troupe of acrobats and or high-wire performers than musicians; but in a way, they ARE a team of acrobats as I imagine it takes great skill and dexterity to play in such precision and coordination. It makes me want to go back to visit beautiful Spain:


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite interpretations, and the "filler" pieces are excellent, too. Very good sound.


----------



## ELbowe

*This is excellent… Gustav Mahler's "Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Version for Voice and Orchestra)"
Album: Brahms: Alto Rhapsody & Schicksalslied - Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen 
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Mildred Miller (Tenor) 1960, Hollywood, American Legion Hall*


----------



## Coach G

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.6 in B minor, op.74, the "Pathétique". Evgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic
> 
> Great performance.


I was playing chess online and someone saw the USA flag next to my name and called me a "Yank". Well, as a "Yank", American, that is, I started with Tchaikovsky via budget reissue LPs by the likes of Bernstein, Ormandy, Monteux, Reiner, Szell, etc. All good stuff by the finest American orchestras and American conductors that (save for Bernstein who was born and bred here in the USA) were imported and adopted from across the sea. Anyway, I didn't really get to hear the sad and soulful Russian music of Tchaikovsky, actually performed by a sad and soulful Russian conductor and a sad and soulful Russian orchestra until I got around to Mravinsky several decades later, and without taking a thing away from those other above-mentioned luminaries, Mravinsky really does provide for some required listening for anyone who loves Tchaikovsky, and that goes double for Shostakovich; even for a Yank like me.


----------



## Coach G

Bourdon said:


> *Koechlin*
> 
> CD 1


I've been seeing a lot of this guy lately on this discussion thread. I don't who he is and I don't know anything about the music but I like the facial hair. It's a very strong and distinguished looking mustache and beard, and yet angular like Rimsky-Korsakov's mustache and beard; sort of like controlled chaos. I'd grow a beard like that if my wife would let me.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> Itullian - I am aware you have a large collection of Beethoven SQ sets so would value your thoughts on this set.
> 
> Thanks.


You didn't ask for my thoughts, either, Malx but as I have this cycle (and at least 80% of the available LVB SQ cycles) I'll give you my thoughts. It's a quite 'classical' cycle that is beautifully played and excellently recorded. All high quality performances and the early and middle quartets come off really well. Personally I like a bit more 'dirt' and 'muscle' in the later quartets but this set is so well played that anyone buying it coukd not be disappointed in the slightest. The Gewandhaus have their own polished (but not soppy) sound that is very pleasing to the ear. It's not an aggressive set, rather on high on clarity and precision but not particularly romantic (a la Italiano). I rate it.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> You didn't ask for my thoughts, either, Malx but as I have this cycle (and at least 80% of the available LVB SQ cycles) I'll give you my thoughts. It's a quite 'classical' cycle that is beautifully played and excellently recorded. All high quality performances and the early and middle quartets come off really well. Personally I like a bit more 'dirt' and 'muscle' in the later quartets but this set is so well played that anyone buying it coukd not be disappointed in the slightest. The Gewandhaus have their own polished (but not soppy) sound that is very pleasing to the ear. It's not an aggressive set, rather on high on clarity and precision but not particularly romantic (a la Italiano). I rate it.


Thanks for the input Merl - much appreciated.


----------



## Barbebleu

O, Lola - Tito Schipa. Brilliant.


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, String Quartet & Dutilleux, String Quartet 'Ainsi la nuit' - Juilliard Quartet.*

Really good performances in good sound - another of those discs not played for far too long.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Hippolyte et Aricie


----------



## Mark Dee

Listening to a vinyl RIP of this album from 1966.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part one.

Gaps? I'm missing the early orchestral works: the Symphony in E-flat op.1, _Scherzo fantastique_ op.3, _Feux d'artifice_ op.4 and _Chant funèbre_ op.5, none of which I'm all that bothered about. I appreciate how important they probably were in terms of Stravinsky's development but for me his orchestral music only really kicked off with _The Firebird_. If they ever take my fancy I can always look then up on Youtube. Ditto with the main works I'm missing from Stravinsky's later output - the Symphony in C and _The Flood_ (his final opera).

_Zvezdoliki_ [_The Star-Faced One_] - cantata for male choir and large orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1911-12):










_The Firebird_ - ballet in two scenes (1910):
_Petrushka_ - 'ballet burlesque' in four scenes (1910-11 - rev. 1946):
_The Rite of Spring_ - ballet in two parts (1910-13 - rev. 1920s and by 1947):










_Favn I Pastushka_ [_Faun and Shepherdess_] - cycle of three songs for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1907):
_Tri Stikhotvoreniya iz Yaponskoi Liriki_ [_Three Japanese Lyrics_] for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Yamabe no Akahito/Minamoto no Masazumi/Ki no Tsurayuki] (1912-13):
_Le Rossignol_ [_The Nightingale_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Stepan Mitussov, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1908 and 1913-14):


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 31st May 2011
Catalogue No: 4764347
Label: Decca
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Markus Stenz
Christiane Oelze (soprano)
Michael Volle (baritone)
SACD


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 10

performing version by Deryck Cooke

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2396
Label: BIS
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
5th March 2021


----------



## vincula

Challenging the neighbours with a bit of Schnittke and the thrilling magic of Nobuko Imai's viola. Pop, anyone? :devil:.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO-Schumann 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

I picked up this set for $6 at my used CD store. I'm sure there are some fine performances in this set, but I won't be listening to his Bolero again. The woodwind solos are too subdued, the initial rhythms get a little off at times.


----------



## Merl

Another listen for this week's SQ thread. Only another 30 or so left to go at. Lol.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sibelius Tapiola and Mahler no. 1 for me tonight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gershwin, Lullaby for String Orchestra
*

This is a lovely, memorable piece, in a very good recording from Leonard Slatkin and the St. Louis Symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

_tour of japan by berlin philharmonic orchestra 1973
_
This concert performed in *Tokyo* on 26 October 1973

*Bach*, Brandenburg Concerto #1
*Bruckner* Symphony #7

BPO, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## 6Strings

He's a fantastic player--incredible technique and very expressive and musical--very well recorded.


----------



## Helgi

Stephen Hough, Vida Breve, very good!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
> _Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


Hi Haziz,

I notice this is the third Dvorak set I've seen from you in the past few days. The other was Kubelik/Berlin and then some other conductor who escapes my memory with the Czech Phil. Now this one. After almost 40 years with classical music, I never got around to a complete Dvorak set, not even a "Frankenstein" cycle, and _Symphony #9 "New World"_ is one of my favorites. I have several versions of _"New World"_ by Bernstein, Ormandy, Reiner, Arthur Fiedler, Seiji Ozawa, and even a transcription for guitar by Kazuhito Yamashita. Apart from that I've got _Symphonies #7 and 8_ by Colin Davis and _Symphony #8_ alone by Ozawa; and that's it.

As a great enthusiast of great symphonic cycles you're interest in Dvorak's symphonic oeuvre has perked my curiosity, and I'll think I'll be getting a box set of my own very soon.


----------



## haziz

Coach G said:


> Hi Haziz,
> 
> I notice this is the third Dvorak set I've seen from you in the past few days. The other was Kubelik/Berlin and then some other conductor who escapes my memory with the Czech Phil. Now this one. After almost 40 years with classical music, I never got around to a complete Dvorak set, not even a "Frankenstein" cycle, and _Symphony #9 "New World"_ is one of my favorites. I have several versions of _"New World"_ by Bernstein, Ormandy, Reiner, Arthur Fiedler, Seiji Ozawa, and even a transcription for guitar by Kazuhito Yamashita. Apart from that I've got _Symphonies #7 and 8_ by Colin Davis and _Symphony #8_ alone by Ozawa; and that's it.
> 
> As a great enthusiast of great symphonic cycles you're interest in Dvorak's symphonic oeuvre has perked my curiosity, and I'll think I'll be getting a box set of my own very soon.


I just received the symphony cycle CD discs from Amazon, so of course, I had to whip them out, rip them to the hard drive, which I am still currently doing, and listen. I have listened to some of the symphonies from this cycle using a streaming service already, so it is not my very first time listening.

I probably have over 6 or 7 complete cycles, not counting individual symphony or concerto recordings, but then I am a Dvorak nut. He is my third favorite composer after Tchaikovsky and Beethoven, and recently I have been listening to more Dvorak than even either of them.

If you are getting your first complete cycle, I will be fairly predictable and recommend that you start with either Kertesz's, Rowicki's or Kubelik's cycles. For me Kertesz's is a sentimental favorite since it was my first complete cycle and I have to some extent imprinted on those performances, but you can't go wrong with any of them. Ultimately I suspect you will come to own more than one cycle.

Dvorak's music in my opinion is superb! Highly recommended!


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1*
_Toronto Symphony - Andrew Davis_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 and 2. Sibelius, Finlandia*

I think Karajan is in his element in these pieces.


----------



## Barbebleu

Prokofiev Violin Concerto #2, Shostakovich Violin Concerto #2 - Vengerov/Rostropovich. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Joachim Raff

"Church Windows". (Vetrate di Chiesa)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Earlier: the weekly string quartet (Debussy)








Right now, the new Hilary Hahn album. The Prokofiev is lights out.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No.1 in F minor, op.2 no.1. Wilhelm Kempff, the DG stereo recording

Always a joy returning to the piano sonatas of Beethoven, especially this excellent set.


----------



## ORigel

St. Ludmila is an oratorio by Dvorak. It is comparable to his Requiem in quality, IMO. It deserves to be better-known.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> I just received the symphony cycle CD discs from Amazon, so of course, I had to whip them out, rip them to the hard drive, which I am still currently doing, and listen. I have listened to some of the symphonies from this cycle using a streaming service already, so it is not my very first time listening.
> 
> I probably have over 6 or 7 complete cycles, not counting individual symphony or concerto recordings, but then I am a Dvorak nut. He is my third favorite composer after Tchaikovsky and Beethoven, and recently I have been listening to more Dvorak than even either of them.
> 
> If you are getting your first complete cycle, I will be fairly predictable and recommend that you start with either Kertesz's, Rowicki's or Kubelik's cycles. For me Kertesz's is a sentimental favorite since it was my first complete cycle and I have to some extent imprinted on those performances, but you can't go wrong with any of them. Ultimately I suspect you will come to own more than one cycle.
> 
> Dvorak's music in my opinion is superb! Highly recommended!


Dvorak is a composer who kind of sneaked up on me, kind of like the turtle in Aesop's fable, who beat the rabbit slow and steady. For years I thought that _Symphony #9 "New World"_, the _Cello Concerto_, and the _Slavonic Dances_ were really all I needed; and I kind of thought of Dvorak as more-or-less a modified Brahms with a Czech twist. About four years ago, though, I went on a phase where I went big into choral music and was buying up requiems and other choral masterpieces and I bought a recording of Robert Shaw's rendition on CD of Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_. Being of monster length with a hundred angels singing the whole way through, I thought I'd save it for when I was in the mood. Now it's four years or so later (maybe more); spun Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_ and really liked it, so now I'm rethinking Dvorak.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152111


*Edvard Grieg*

In Autumn, op. 11
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Symphony in C minor

Noriko Ogawa, piano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor

2003


----------



## Bkeske

The work day is finally done....

George Weldon conducts Elgar - Cockaigne, Overture, Chanson De Matin And Chanson De Nuit, Pop And Circumstance Marches, & Serenade For Strings In E Minor. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Victrola 1968

View attachment 152112


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon I'm still listening to classical guitar music; this time the great Andres Segovia. What Heifetz was to the violin, and Casals was to the cello, and what Horowitz was to the piano; Segovia was to the guitar; no need to even mention the first names, as the legend speaks for itself.









































We start with discs 1 & 2, and our Spanish favorites by Rodrigo, Ponce, Torroba, Albeniz, Sor, and my favorite _Recuerdos de la Alhambra_ by Terrega; and all this music is calling back to visit Spain where my wife and I honeymooned, and where I'd now like to take my youngest son and my grandson to visit the cathedrals and castles in Spain.

From there we go to the Romantic album with some wonderful miniatures by Grieg, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Schubert, Franck, de Falla, and Debussy among others, mostly transcribed from piano for guitar by the master himself.

Next up, a whole album of music by Mario Casternuovo-Tedesco, featuring a very fine quintet for guitar and strings.

We save the Bach album for last and the grand finale which is Segovia's transcription of Bach's incredible _Chaccone_.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Not too much in the way of listening to report today, but I did hear a pair of wonderful string quartet recordings:









*Debussy - String Quartet in G Minor*
Quatuor Ebéne

This disc fully deserves its acclaim. The playing is mercurial yet controlled, passionate yet polished, with a stunning variety of tone and inflection.









*Bartok - String Quartet No. 2*
Hagen Quartett

Next to the classic Takacs set, these are my favorite Bartok quartet recordings. They sound like they're discovering all the nuances of this gorgeous music as they play it.


----------



## Joe B

James Burton leading Schola Cantorum of Oxford in choral music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Toronto Symphony - Andrew Davis_


----------



## WNvXXT

2. Pantoum (Assez vif) | 3. Passacaille (Très large) | 4. Final (Animé)


----------



## Conrad2

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 1, 8, & 14
Borodin Quartet
Label: Decca
Release Year: 2015








*String Quartet No. 8*


----------



## Bkeske

Very interested in this LP which arrived today.

No conductor, just 'Members of the Berlin Philharmonic' and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone - Fauré, La Bonne Chanson / Ravel, Chansons Madécasses / Poulenc, Le Bal Masqué. HNH reissue 1977, originally 1976.

View attachment 152119


----------



## Tristan

*Weber* - Trio for Piano, Cello, and Flute in G minor, Op. 63










Undiscovered gem from Weber. I guess this piece has some notoriety but I'd never heard it before and I only found it in my question to hear as much of Weber as I can. Love it. Only confirms my opinion that Weber is my favorite underrated composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2020
Editor's Choice


----------



## Bkeske

Had to swap in my mono cart....

Benjamin Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra. London 1964 Mono

Damn, this is a wonderful mono recording. I am being sent a stereo version of this same LP soon. Will be interesting to see which one I am more attracted to.

View attachment 152120


----------



## Gothos

Liking this one,on it's first hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 10
> 
> performing version by Deryck Cooke
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
> Catalogue No: BIS2396
> Label: BIS
> Length: 77 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 5th March 2021


I think this is pure music, fantastic played and stunning recorded. 
Do we agree?


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Flute Concertos

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Gothos

Yo Yo who?
Playing CD 5.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Arias - Renée Fleming (soprano)

Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


----------



## 13hm13

RAWSTHORNE: Symphonies Nos. 1-3


----------



## 13hm13

Tragic Overture on:


----------



## Gothos

Still my favourite version of the Adagio in the clarinet concerto.My favourite version of the concerto
for that matter.Oh yeah,and there's an oboe concerto on the CD as well.


----------



## adriesba

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2*
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev










Curious, I was reading here that the premiere of this symphony was a failure and that it made Prokofiev wonder whether he was a "second-rate composer": https://web.archive.org/web/20070610194223/http://www.prokofiev.org/biography/america.html

Well, I don't have a clue why. I think it's awesome!


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Missa brevis, / Este (Evening)/ Jézus és a kufárok/ Mátrai képek (Mátra pictures)

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Die Himmelfahrt Jesu Christi

Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra

WDR Rundfunks Chor & Orchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part two for this morning.

_Renard_ - 'histoire burlesque chantée et jouée' in one act for four singers, four pantomimes and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Igor Stravinsky, after a Russian folk tale] (1915-16):










_Le chant du rossignol_ [_Song of the Nightingale_] for orchestra (1917):








***

(*** unlikely album for it to be on, but it's one of two non-Ravel fill-ups)

_Ragtime_ for eleven players (1917-18):
_Suite no.2_ for chamber orchestra - arr of _Trois pièces faciles_ and _Cinq pièces faciles no.5_ for piano duet (orig. 1915 and 1917 - arr. 1921):










_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920):










_Pulcinella_ - ballet in one-act for soprano, tenor, baritone and orchestra, based on the commedia dell'arte play _Quartre Polichinelles semblables_ [_Four Identical Pulcinellas_] - includes music originally misattributed to Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, but more likely to have been by Domenico Gallo, Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Fortunato Celleri, Carlo Ignazio Monza and Alessandro Parisotti [Texts: Léonide Massine, after 18th c. sources] (1920):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Symphonie Fantastique - Hector Berlioz - LSO Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies

after Ovid's Metamorphoses

Cantilena, Adrian Shepherd


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Earlier: the weekly string quartet (Debussy)
> View attachment 152102
> 
> 
> Right now, the new Hilary Hahn album. The Prokofiev is lights out.
> View attachment 152103


BlackAdderLXX,
I'm going to ask a possibly dumb question, what do you mean by 'The Prokofiev is lights out' - I have never heard that expression before.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Discussion of the relative merits of the Schwarzkopf/Szell and Janowitz/Karajan versions of _Beim Schlafengehen_ in this thread in the Opera Forum led me to get this disc off the shelves again.

As always it wielded its magic and, for all the beautiful versions out there (and there are plenty), it is still the one that captures, for me, better than any other the autumnal mood of the poetry. There is something valedictory about these songs, not just that they were the last songs Strauss wrote for the soprano voice, but in his choice of material. Schwarzkopf and Szell remind us that these are poems of maturity and I understand their message more and more as I get older myself.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Prokofiev 5th Symphony - Theodore Kuchar - National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine


----------



## vincula

A beautiful album.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## flamencosketches

Gothos said:


> View attachment 152128
> 
> 
> Still my favourite version of the Adagio in the clarinet concerto.My favourite version of the concerto
> for that matter.Oh yeah,and there's an oboe concerto on the CD as well.


I just watched Out of Africa and thought the use of Mozart (the adagio of the clarinet concerto for example) was brilliant, though I would have expected it to be an older recording.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I bought this download over the weekend having been alerted to it recently on another thread (but I couldn't find the post to see what was said about it - if anyone can help?).

I was very pleased to have a fairly recent recording of the 3 pieces, I seem to have missed it when it was released as a 'single' in 2014.

Having played it through twice, it goes near the top of my list. There's a nice live feel to the music and I wish they'd left the applause on. I'll need to play it through a few more times, but already I'm keen on the 7 Early songs - again, probably due to them being recorded live.

Too soon to give a view about the violin concerto, but I like what I've heard and close attention to Shaham's playing rarely disappoints.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8 in C minor, WAB 108. Jesús López-Cobos, Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra

First listen. So far so good. Clearly a very talented orchestra and conductor.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Alban Berg*

Lulu


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> I just received the symphony cycle CD discs from Amazon, so of course, I had to whip them out, rip them to the hard drive, which I am still currently doing, and listen. I have listened to some of the symphonies from this cycle using a streaming service already, so it is not my very first time listening.
> 
> I probably have over 6 or 7 complete cycles, not counting individual symphony or concerto recordings, but then I am a Dvorak nut. He is my third favorite composer after Tchaikovsky and Beethoven, and recently I have been listening to more Dvorak than even either of them.
> 
> If you are getting your first complete cycle, I will be fairly predictable and recommend that you start with either Kertesz's, Rowicki's or Kubelik's cycles. For me Kertesz's is a sentimental favorite since it was my first complete cycle and I have to some extent imprinted on those performances, but you can't go wrong with any of them. Ultimately I suspect you will come to own more than one cycle.
> 
> Dvorak's music in my opinion is superb! Highly recommended!


I think that one reason why it took me so long to get around to the complete Dvorak symphonic cycle is because I relied so heavily on budget CBS and RCA recordings back in the 1980s and, as far as I can remember, that band of luminaries (Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Stokowski, Reiner, Munch, etc.) only bothered to record (maybe) _Symphonies #7, 8_ and of course they ALL took a shot or two at _Symphony #9 "New World"_. There must have also been some "lost" Dvorak symphonies in the times when those conductors were most active because I used to have an old LP that listed _"New World"_ as _Symphony #5_ for some reason.


----------



## Malx

This morning pieces by Dvorak I rarely listen to. 
Originally conceived as pieces for piano duet aimed primarily for domestic consumption Dvorak later orchestrated the ten 'Legends' with great success. At times I hear tunes and phrases similar to those used by Smetana in works like Ma Vlast - presumably Czech folk tunes.
Very enjoyable.

*Dvorak, Legends Op 59 - English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

First listen of a new pick up:








So far so good


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Had to swap in my mono cart....
> 
> Benjamin Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra. London 1964 Mono
> 
> Damn, this is a wonderful mono recording. I am being sent a stereo version of this same LP soon. Will be interesting to see which one I am more attracted to.
> 
> View attachment 152120


It is a great recording that I once owned on LP and then upgraded to CD. Britten composed it specifically for Rostropovich, and Britten shows off his powers not only as a great composer but as a great and underrated conductor. I read once where the American jazz legend, Duke Ellington, once said that he didn't compose his big band music for trumpets, trombones, saxophones, clarinet and percussion; as much as he composed for the members in his jazz orchestra who played those instruments; which is why when other jazz orchestras who try to play Ellington's songs and jazz pieces as a tribute have a hard time pulling it off. Likewise, Britten had his own little family of concert classical musicians that he composed for: Mark Lubotsky for the _Violin Concerto_, Stanislav Richter for the _Piano Concerto_, Mstislav Rostropovich for the _Cello Symphony_ and many other chamber works for cello; and of course, Peter Pears for all vocals featuring tenor.

Having said that, Yo-Yo Ma also made a nice recording of the _Cello Symphony_ with David Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra. Ma doesn't have the same sad, Russian, soulfulness as Rostropovich; but Ma's tone is warm and vibrant as per usual; and give Ma and Zinman credit for trying take on a piece where the premier recording was practically definitive. Coupled with Samuel Barber's _Cello Concerto_, it makes for two great, Modern, but very lyrical and tonal, cello masterpieces of the 20th century.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven 'Diabelli Variations'

Alexander Romanovsky


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mozart Horn concertos 1-4 - Barry Tuckwell - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Neville Marriner

I really like these...


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and Strings

Dmitri Shostakovich (piano)/Ludovic Valliant (trumpet)/Andre Cluytens (cond.)/Orchestra National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> *Alban Berg*
> 
> Lulu


My first version and still a favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

BBC Music Magazine April 2012

[the Minnesota's] sound is huge and polished with rich strings, flaring brass and mellow winds, clearly recorded in first-rate SACD surround sound...[the Fifth] is fairly speedy, but well-paced and imaginatively phrased. The first movement's hollowed-out string passages beneath upfront woodwind make for typically atmospheric Vanska, while the concluding accelerations are obvious but impressive.


----------



## Ned Low

I know Solti's Bruckner is not everyone's cup of tea, yet i have to say this one is a must-listen recording. Really exciting.


----------



## Bourdon

Barbebleu said:


> My first version and still a favourite.


Jeffrey Tate has also a very fine recording


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps
Wiener Philharmoniker Lorin Maazel

This recording has only recently come to my attention, I have had it as an LP but now finally as a CD.This twofer is an absolute must because the other works are also superbly performed and recorded,so in short .......don't wait till it is OOP.


----------



## Vasks

_Walter whirling at 331/3 rpms_

*Piston - Violin Concerto #1 (Kolbert/Mace)
Piston - Symphony #8 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninov Variations

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Release Date: 28th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: 4794970
Label: DG
Length: 78 minutes
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Instrumental Choice
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
September 2015
Disc of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015
Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Concerto


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_










*Grieg: Peer Gynt Highlights* (includes most of the incidental music and includes sung portions)
_Jeffrey Tate/Petteri Salomaa/Sylvia McNair/Berliner Philharmoniker_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152147


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother, BWV 992
Capriccio in E major, BWV 993
Four Duets, BWV 802-805
French Overture, BWV 831

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## HenryPenfold

A perfect afternoon concert ....

The remarkable French, crack *Ensemble InterContemporain* (all performances directed by Pierre Boulez)

1) Arnold *Schoenberg* - Chamber Symphony #2. - _*21 mins*_

2) Harrison *Birtwistle* - 3 Settings Of Celan (Christine Whittlesey, Soprano) - *14 mins

*
_Intermission
_

3) Pierre *Boulez* - Pli Selon Pli (Christine Schäfer, soprano) - _*69 mins

*_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Barbebleu said:


> My first version and still a favourite.


:tiphat: My first version, and still a favourite!


----------



## Chilham

Barber: Violin Concerto

Leonard Slatkin

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, Elmar Oliveira


----------



## 13hm13

Toscanini, Brahms , Philharmonia Orchestra - Brahms: The Four Symphonies; Variations On A Theme By Haydn; Tragic Overture









Recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall, London, 1952.

Remastered from Walter Legge's EMI tapes.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaak*

CD 1


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Piano Works. Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## vincula

What an incredible violinist he was. I can only imagine what the audience might have felt listening to Heifetz. Out of this world :angel:

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Le Sacre du Printemps
> Wiener Philharmoniker Lorin Maazel
> 
> This recording has only recently come to my attention, I have had it as an LP but now finally as a CD.This twofer is an absolute must because the other works are also superbly performed and recorded,so in short .......don't wait till it is OOP.


I need to get that CD .....

Lol!, I think that this one that I just pulled off the shelf is similar!!! :lol:

That's what can happen when you have too many CDs!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite/ Stravinsky: Pulcinella (Concert Suite) - Revised 1949 Version

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1984-05-18
Recording Venue: Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> Jeffrey Tate has also a very fine recording


Have you heard the ENO version in English with Lisa Saffer as Lulu? It's very good.


----------



## Bourdon

Barbebleu said:


> Have you heard the ENO version in English with Lisa Saffer as Lulu? It's very good.


I have not and two lulu's must be enough...


----------



## eljr

Szymanowski: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 & Concert Overture

Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

These performances prove ideal, finding luminosity at the opening, and delivering a taut, energetic fugal finale...In the oberek dance rhythms of the orgiastic finale, Gardner shows how he has... - BBC Music Magazine, March 2013, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 2nd Jan 2013
Catalogue No: CHSA5115
Label: Chandos
Series: Edward Gardner Polish Music Series
Length: 70 minutes
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2014
Orchestral Finalist
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2013
Editor's Choice


----------



## 6Strings

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Dimace

Very nice & enjoyable *Robert's 3rd with the great Herbie.* I could say an overall VERY high standards recording.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> :tiphat: My first version, and still a favourite!


My only version, and still a favourite!!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I need to get that CD .....
> 
> Lol!, I think that this one that I just pulled off the shelf is similar!!! :lol:
> 
> That's what can happen when you have too many CDs!!!!


Better to find out now rather than when it drops through the letter box onto the mat - I've ordered a duplicate once and in my defence the edition/cover was different which threw me, I didn't notice until after the return window was past.

Thread duty:

*Enescu, Symphony No 3 - Leeds Festival Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky*
A conductor the spelling of whose name I'll never get without checking!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> I think that one reason why it took me so long to get around to the complete Dvorak symphonic cycle is because I relied so heavily on budget CBS and RCA recordings back in the 1980s and, as far as I can remember, that band of luminaries (Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Stokowski, Reiner, Munch, etc.) only bothered to record (maybe) _Symphonies #7, 8_ and of course they ALL took a shot or two at _Symphony #9 "New World"_. _There must have also been some "lost" Dvorak symphonies in the times when those conductors were most active because I used to have an old LP that listed "New World" as Symphony #5 for some reason._


That was down to the composer - he disowned his first four symphonies and considered his 5th the official 1st, and until relatively recently nos. 5-9 were designated nos. 1-5, thus also explaining the absence of older recordings of what we now know as nos. 1-4.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Telemann - concerto for two oboes & trumpet in D major TWV53/d2
Bach cantata 75, BWV 75

Telemann concerto for 4 violins TWV 42:201


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part three for the rest of today.

_Mavra_ - comic opera in one act [Libretto: Boris Kochno, after Aleksandr Pushkin] (1921-22):










Concerto for piano and wind orchestra (1923-24):










_Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts, after the tragedy by Sophocles [Libretto: Jean Cocteau - Latin translation by Abbé Jean Daniélou] (1926-27 - rev. 1948):










_Suite no.1_ for chamber orchestra - arr. of _Cinq pièces faciles nos.1-4_ for piano duet (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):
_Quatre études_ for orchestra - arr. of _Three Pieces for String Quartet_ and _Étude pour pianola_ (orig. 1914 and 1917 - arr. 1928):










_Apollon musagète_ - ballet in two scenes (1927-28):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I need to get that CD .....
> 
> Lol!, I think that this one that I just pulled off the shelf is similar!!! :lol:
> 
> That's what can happen when you have too many CDs!!!!


*Please look to post #3089 in this thread* :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Just through 5 and 6 but I think these are spectacular. My old prejudice about the OSR and its rather "plangent" (nice way to put it) winds is well-founded but I think of no consequence. I would never have suspected this could be so good, thanks to someone on here who recommended it.

I've been through my Abbado, Toscanini, Bernstein, Monteux, Scherchen and other sets recently.
A) this fifth and sixth are probably the best
B) must be pretty good music for me to be able to go through set after set without tiring of it. Who knew?

Ansermet inflects the music. It is not free of interpretation, but as far as I hear, the inflections would bear hearing (rehearing), which is always the issue with the imposition of "personality". And the orchestra sounds extraordinarily well and the recording has a wonderful air around the sound without overdoing the resonance.

I'm really surprised, pleasantly so. More to come.

A review by someone who gets paid to do such, for what it's worth.

http://www.musicweb-international.c...eethoven_Ansermet_4800391_4800394_4800397.htm


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152162


*Igor Stravinsky*

The Firebird (1)
Scherzo à la russe (1)
Scherzo fantastique, op. 3 (2)
Fireworks, op. 4 (1)

(1) Columbia Symphony Orchestra
(2) CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, conductor

recorded 1961-1963, compilation 1988


----------



## vincula

Going backwards and listening to one of my favourite conductors:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Please look to post #3089 in this thread* :lol:


I clearly became very confused this afternoon! The funny thing is that I was so excited, I immediately rushed to my shelves to see what similar things I had. Scarily, according to my listening record, I listened to that CD a few times only 8 months ago. Is this the onset of old age?


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I clearly became very confused this afternoon! The funny thing is that I was so excited, I immediately rushed to my shelves to see what similar things I had. Scarily, according to my listening record, I listened to that CD a few times only 8 months ago. Is this the onset of old age?


Take it with a smile


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> Take it with a smile


I get frustrated ( a little obsessive behavior here) when I think I've lost something I really like. I've moved many times and the last also generated a huge give-off to the local library. Then things never have been quite "ordered", as that takes so much time.....

My version of this is thinking I lost something, ordering it, then finding it too late. Happiest ending is ordering from Japanese sites, because in the pandemic they've been unable to deliver (phew). How that Walton/Szell disc managed to hide in that box for months, I will never know. But I have ended up with a couple of doubles, the only virtue of which is having bought used copies cheap.

I'm sure noone else has ever ordered a CD and ended up with an LP instead? :scold:


----------



## Barbebleu

mparta said:


> I'm sure noone else has ever ordered a CD and ended up with an LP instead? :scold:


I once ordered what I thought was a DVD and got a video cassette instead. I was not a happy bunny!:lol:


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S.Bach Orchestral Suite no. 3 in D major "Air" BWV 1068


----------



## Mark Dee

.. in particular the Capriccio on the Departure of the Beloved Brother...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Corelli - Concerti Grossi Nos. 1-3*
Trevor Pinnock/The English Concert

Nothing too exciting, just some life-enhancing Baroque fiddling for a glorious afternoon walk.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Prokofiev* - Symphony #7
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi

Despite having taken ownership of these CDs a few weekends ago, I still have only listened to #7 in an attempt to get the work set in my brain, before I move on. For some reason, despite enjoying every moment, I can't quite get the architecture of the composition straight. I'm getting there, but for some reason I can't quite grasp this symphony.

P.S. The second movement is utterly marvellous ....


----------



## mparta

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 152164
> 
> 
> J.S.Bach Orchestral Suite no. 3 in D major "Air" BWV 1068


Debating a new purchase, sort of between this and the Savall. Opinions?


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> *Prokofiev* - Symphony #7
> Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi
> 
> Despite having taken ownership of these CDs a few weekends ago, I still have only listened to #7 in an attempt to get the work set in my brain, before I move on. For some reason, despite enjoying every moment, I can't quite get the architecture of the composition straight. I'm getting there, but for some reason I can't quite grasp this symphony.
> 
> P.S. The second movement is utterly marvellous ....


I think the 7th is veryyyyy elusive. I almost think Prokofiev is doing a Cheshire cat on us, it almost evanesces in my memory. I've had the Jarvi set sitting at my desk (individual discs) for a while, thinking about going through it. Also the few (2, 3, 5 and 6 I think) from Leinsdorf and the BSO back when he had the piano concerti with John Browning and at least one violin concerto (can't remember). I think the BSO was probably still a really great orchestra then so I thought that might help. The Russian recordings are interesting, but the sound is harsh and I don't think that's a virtue.
Always wondered why the Ozawa set is spoken of so harshly? Perhaps it's a tripartite thing, Berlin not happy with Prokofiev not happy with Ozawa not happy with Berlin.....and on.
I think there are more now, Netherlands orchestra?


----------



## mparta

Mark Dee said:


> View attachment 152166
> 
> 
> .. in particular the Capriccio on the Departure of the Beloved Brother...


I have to say, as a bit of a pianist, whatever you hear on this disc, I cannot imagine what she is doing with her hands on that keyboard. If I made a posture like that I'd fall off the bench and crack my head
:scold:


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I have to say, as a bit of a pianist, whatever you hear on this disc, I cannot imagine what she is doing with her hands on that keyboard. If I made a posture like that I'd fall off the bench and crack my head
> :scold:


Some things are best left unsaid. But since you pose the question, she is clearly breaking wind ....


----------



## Itullian

More Schumann from this wonderful set


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I think the 7th is veryyyyy elusive. I almost think Prokofiev is doing a Cheshire cat on us, it almost evanesces in my memory. I've had the Jarvi set sitting at my desk (individual discs) for a while, thinking about going through it. Also the few (2, 3, 5 and 6 I think) from Leinsdorf and the BSO back when he had the piano concerti with John Browning and at least one violin concerto (can't remember). I think the BSO was probably still a really great orchestra then so I thought that might help. The Russian recordings are interesting, but the sound is harsh and I don't think that's a virtue.
> Always wondered why the Ozawa set is spoken of so harshly? Perhaps it's a tripartite thing, Berlin not happy with Prokofiev not happy with Ozawa not happy with Berlin.....and on.
> I think there are more now, Netherlands orchestra?


You've hit the nail on the head - it disappears from memory upon conclusion of listening. I've never experienced this with any music, before ....


----------



## adriesba

HenryPenfold said:


> *Prokofiev* - Symphony #7
> Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi
> 
> Despite having taken ownership of these CDs a few weekends ago, I still have only listened to #7 in an attempt to get the work set in my brain, before I move on. For some reason, despite enjoying every moment, I can't quite get the architecture of the composition straight. I'm getting there, but for some reason I can't quite grasp this symphony.
> 
> P.S. The second movement is utterly marvellous ....


I only discovered this symphony recently, and I think it's probably my second favorite of his symphonies after the 5th.


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> Debating a new purchase, sort of between this and the Savall. Opinions?


I have very little to compare this to, but I found it to be excellent.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Chilham said:


> I have very little to compare this to, but I found it to be excellent.


I agree. It's fantastic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, I Got Rhythm Variations*


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Some things are best left unsaid. But since you pose the question, she is clearly breaking wind ....


I didn't know she played John Cage.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know she played John Cage.


:lol:

......


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

So I thought, "What's the most polar opposite thing I could listen to than the Corelli that I heard earlier?"









*Berg - Wozzeck*
Christoph von Dohnanyi/Vienna Philharmonic, Eberhard Wächter, Anja Silja, Hermann Winkler

This is obviously a love-it-or-hate-it kind of thing. I love it. I find Berg's soundworld to be headily beautiful even amongst the grim subject matters.


----------



## Merl

Getting nearer the end of my marathon Debussy listen.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, String Quartet No 2 in A minor - Jerusalem Quartet.*


----------



## Chilham

Avery pleasant evening draws to a close. I'll pick this up again tomorrow.










Haydn: Symphony No. 82 "L'Ours"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## mparta

Mark Dee said:


> View attachment 152166
> 
> 
> .. in particular the Capriccio on the Departure of the Beloved Brother...


Rudolf Serkin loved that Capriccio. It is an oddly shaped piece but starts with a section that justifies all the rest.

Just a small cultural note on Tureck, she was a "thing" for an essentially extinct version of American upper class snobbery, the New England version with affected accents and a general sense of disdain for everything that wasn't "theirs". I first learned about her because she was championed by the conservative -- have trouble explaining what that word would have meant at the time -- William F. Buckley. Absurdity compounded by absurdity.
I also dislike her playing, I hope independent of those painful associations. Heavy, dulllll. But she made the Mandarins feel like they were participating in art worthy of their exalted status. Emetic.

https://www.nytimes.com/1983/10/04/arts/charlotte-curtis-a-night-at-the-buckleys.html

All very Proustian, Madame Verdurin would have been in attendance. And jealous.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Well, still have the mono cart on the SOTA, so going to spin some of my mono vinyl this evening. It's been a while.

This album I have I listened to once. I think it's a fairly common feeling that not all great conductors are necessarily great composers. And, I wasn't impressed the first time I listened to this, but, decided to try it again.

Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Furtwängler - Symphony #2. Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Originally recorded in 1951. Deutsche Grammophon 2LP set, unknown release date. Mono.

View attachment 152179


----------



## Joachim Raff

Enescu Roumanian Rhapsody #1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bkeske said:


> This album I have I listened to once. I think it's a fairly common feeling that not all great conductors are necessarily great composers. And, I wasn't impressed the first time I listened to this, but, decided to try it again.


After conducting his second symphony, he told his wife, "When I perform my own works, I feel like a 16-year-old girl who has to strip in front of a dirty old man."

So shame on you for listening to this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler 9*
BPO, HvK
1979-80 (studio recording) DG


----------



## 6Strings

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Knorf

A few things I've been listening to this week.

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

My favorite Mahler 1.










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

My favorite Mahler 3.










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
Concertgebuoworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein

Was once my favorite Mahler 9, but if I'm honest, not anymore. I do still love it, though.










*Edgard Varèse*: _Amériques_, _Arcana_, _Déserts_, _Ionisation_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Running contrary to "received wisdom," these are definitely my favorite recordings of this repertoire, even over Boulez's previous recordings with the New York Philharmonic or any other rival on disc; the possible excemption is _Ionisation_, where I might narrowly prefer the Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain recording.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione


----------



## Bkeske

Manxfeeder said:


> After conducting his second symphony, he told his wife, "When I perform my own works, I feel like a 16-year-old girl who has to strip in front of a dirty old man."
> 
> So shame on you for listening to this.


:lol:

I dunno, the second listen isn't much better. He seems all over the place with this symphony. Some parts pull me in, then all of a sudden, I have that plank stare.....and wonder where is this going....


----------



## La Passione




----------



## Bkeske

Budapest String Quartet - Beethoven: The Six Quartets, Op. 18. Odyssey reissue 3LP box set, 1969. Originally recorded 1951.

Mono

Been wanting to play this set for a while, but waited until I was unlazy enough to mount my mono cart. Just a fantastic recording and performances.

View attachment 152183


----------



## Joe B

David Hill leading The Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra in Herbert Howells's "Missa Sabrinensis":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos 35-35-36

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Art Of Fugue_ 
Joanna MacGregor


----------



## WVdave

Lalo; Symphonie Espagnole
Ravel; Tzigane (Rapsodie De Concert) 
Itzhak Perlman, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
RCA Gold Seal - AGL1-1329, Vinyl, LP, Reissue, US, 1975.


----------



## Coach G

Picked this LP up for $1.95 USD at a used record store today. Plays well, with just a couple of pops. On the A side are two well-crafted pieces for saxophone and orchestra; one by Ibert (a French composer who I know next to nothing about) and the other by Glazounov (sort of a second tier Russian academic type). Side B has some interesting works by Villa-Lobos for woodwinds. The names of the musicians are unimportant as nobody will know who they are. It's old record from the Nonesuch label which marketed budget classical recordings and what we now call "world music" by second-rate orchestras, and a lot of the repertoire was off the beaten path.

Anyway, it's a good recording of pieces all new to me.


----------



## Weston

You folks are prolific! I missed a day or two and thought I'd never catch up on the thread.

*BEETHOVEN - Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101*
Andras Schiff, piano

I'm overdue for a listen to possibly my favorite Beethoven interpreter. I love these disks. The performances are -- I'm not sure of the technical term but "organic" comes to mind.

The lopsided rhythm in movement 2 of the Op. 101 has long puzzled me. But I like being puzzled. Tonight I just noticed the adagio even seems at times to foreshadow Debussy! At least in Schiff's hands it seems to. Then that final fugue or fughetta? I wonder if Beethoven knew he would still be capable of leaving a man speechless some 205 years later.










*HERBERT HOWELLS - Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 21*
Richards Piano Quartet

I'm mostly familiar with one of this composer's piano concertos. I don't know his chamber music. This recording is a little scratchy but sufficed when I reduced the volume. Exuberant music. I think this piece would benefit from memorization or at least multiple listens. Maybe when I retire -- sigh. The second movement Lento pulls out all the emotional stops. Wait - so does the finale. Okay, this is a masterpiece.










I think I need an encore of some kind.

*MAURICE RAVEL - Violin Sonata in G major*
Frederieke Saeijs, violin / Maurice Lammerts van Bueren, piano

I feel as though I'm watching a drowsy 1970s art film for some reason. And that's good. I can sleep easy now. The prior piece had me worked up. The section titled "Blues" is unexpected. Closer to ragtime than to blues maybe, but from the perspective of the time period maybe not. I mean, it's not exactly Screamin' Jay Hawkins, but doesn't sound very classical either. The finale is pretty crazy.

Okay this piece got me a bit worked up too. Why is it some nights I get really interested and others I'm can barely lift a finger to hit the play button?










I'll quit while I'm ahead tonight. The Howells piece was the definite stand out.


----------



## Weston

Rmathuln said:


> *Schubert: String Quartet #15 D887*
> Quartetto Italiano
> Rec. 1977
> 
> View attachment 152079
> 
> 
> *Great way to start the day after a sleepless night with COVID 19 vaccine side effects.*
> 
> 
> Code:


I don't want to derail the thread, but I'm just curious. First or second dose if I may ask? I've completed all mine, the Pfizer version, and I can tell you that second dose hit pretty hard. I had a fairly high fever for a couple of days and weird memory lapses. All better now, and of course it was a walk in the park compared to the real virus, or even to a bad cold. I can't complain. Still I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold in Italy Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict/Béatrice et Bénédict, Op. 27: Overture
Paganini: Sonata per la gran viola, Op. 35

David Aaron Carpenter (viola)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Bkeske

Richard Burgin conducts - Music For Organ And Brass: Canzonas Of Gabrieli And Frescobaldi. E. Power Biggs, organ and the New England Brass Ensemble. Columbia Masterworks '6 eye', date unknown, but assume it could be right around the time of the recording.

Mono

A Recording Premiere of the first true concert organ in America, built by D. A. Flentrop in 1958 for the Busch-Reisinger Museum at Harvard University.

Love this organ music. Especially with the horns.

View attachment 152187


----------



## Gothos

One nice thing about finding bargain CD's is that I get to take a chance on titles I
might otherwise have missed.This one for example.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet No. 2

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Guest

Beautiful, and a nice way to wind down the day.


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Well, still have the mono cart on the SOTA, so going to spin some of my mono vinyl this evening. It's been a while.
> 
> This album I have I listened to once. I think it's a fairly common feeling that not all great conductors are necessarily great composers. And, I wasn't impressed the first time I listened to this, but, decided to try it again.
> 
> Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Furtwängler - Symphony #2. Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Originally recorded in 1951. Deutsche Grammophon 2LP set, unknown release date. Mono.
> 
> View attachment 152179


Please, try (not only you, my dearest friend) his piano concerto and maybe you'll find also the composer. Good work (the PC)


----------



## Merl

I better start as I mean to go on today. Just listening to this one via Spotify. A positive start.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst - Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## vincula

Much to love, admire and enjoy here! And SQ seems amazing to me. Not need for extra coffee to come through it 

Listening to _The Ruins of Athens_ as I type these lines.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Sebastian Klinger (cello)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to various works from this. Enjoying it too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Le baiser de la fée_ [_The Fairy's Kiss_] - ballet in four scenes, after _The Ice Maiden_ by Hans Christian Anderson (1928 - rev. 1950):










_Trois petites chansons_ (_Souvenir de mon enfance_) [_Three Little Songs_ (_Memories of my Childhood_)] for voice and piano - arr. for voice and small orchestra [Texts: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1913 - arr. 1929-30):










_Symphony of Psalms_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1930 - rev. 1948):










_Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1929):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):










_Perséphone_ - melodrama in three scenes for speaker, tenor, mixed choir, dancers and orchestra [Libretto: André Gide] (1933-34):


----------



## Barbebleu

Further to my post #4717 I wasn’t fulsome enough in my praise for this recording. I should have said that the Prokofiev was wonderful but the Shostakovich was nothing short of sensational. Rostropovich conjures wonders from the orchestra and Vengerov is just divine.


----------



## Malx

Occasionally I get an urge to play some Mozart - I woke up this morning and that urge was very strong.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Malcolm Bilson, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Two old favourite recordings of this concerto, it is nice to compare the differences in approach between the fortepiano, HIP approach from Bilson/Gardiner on the one hand and the more traditional Kovacevich/Davis on the other.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No.3 in D minor. Bernard Haitink, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Damn, this is a good recording. Incredible playing, incredible sound. I can hear all kinds of details that don't normally come out.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios

Complete Chamber Music Vol. 8

Piano trio 1-2-3
Pierre Fouchenneret (violin), François Salque (cello), Éric Le Sage (piano)


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012
> 
> Sebastian Klinger (cello)


I only have listened once to this long time ago. Recall it as being a young man's rather sympathetic pursuit of perfection without idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Marinera

El Amor Brujo - Esencias de la musica de Manuel de Falla. Enrike Solinis, Euskal Barrokensemble, Maria Jose Perez


----------



## mparta

Weston said:


> You folks are prolific! I missed a day or two and thought I'd never catch up on the thread.
> 
> *BEETHOVEN - Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101*
> Andras Schiff, piano
> 
> I'm overdue for a listen to possibly my favorite Beethoven interpreter. I love these disks. The performances are -- I'm not sure of the technical term but "organic" comes to mind.
> 
> The lopsided rhythm in movement 2 of the Op. 101 has long puzzled me. But I like being puzzled. Tonight I just noticed the adagio even seems at times to foreshadow Debussy! At least in Schiff's hands it seems to. Then that final fugue or fughetta? I wonder if Beethoven knew he would still be capable of leaving a man speechless some 205 years later.
> 
> Certainly leaves pianists with the sense of knotted fingers. I think this is as difficult as the Hammerklavier for the player, but not for the listener. It seems to often be a favorite, for good reason, but that last movement has a couple of difficult things in it that I have not yet solved, and the march (probably felt as a second movement) is toughhhhhh.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*La Bayadère*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht


----------



## Knorf

*John Harbison*: _Ulysses_ (complete ballet)
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

Another fantastic BMOP release!


----------



## starthrower

Mahler 8 BSO / Osawa


----------



## HerbertNorman

Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55: D 1 in D major for trumpet, oboe, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:A2 in A major for flute, violin, cello, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 54:Es1 in E flat major for 2 horns, 2 violins, strings & b.c.

Silke Uhlig (flute), Roland Straumer (violin), Friedwart-Christian Dittmann (cello), Ludwig Güttler (trumpet), Andreas Lorenz (oboe), Roland Straumer (violins), Michael Eckoldt, Erik Reike (bassoon), Mathias Schmutzler (corni da caccia), Heinz-Dieter Richter (violins), Friedrich Kircheis (harpsichord)

I am really getting into it, I mean my objective of getting into the Baroque period a little more...


----------



## SearsPoncho

Messiaen - Illuminations of the Beyond

Myung-Whun Chung/Orchestre de l'Opera Bastille


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi: Five Bagatelles

Cologne Chamber Soloists, Tom Owen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152197


*Edvard Grieg*

Norwegian Dances, op.35
Symphonic Dances, op. 64
Lyric Suite, op. 54

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud, conductor

2003


----------



## eljr

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 4851340
Label: Decca
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## sbmonty

Amy Beach: Piano Quintet
Takács Quartet; Garrick Ohlsson


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Knorf

*Zoltán Kodály*: _Theatre Overture_, Concerto for Orchestra, _Summer Evening_, Symphony in C
Philharmonica Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## vincula

Praiseworthy rendition of Bruckner's no.2 by Tintner, but to me Simone Young/Hamburg Phil has the edge on this one.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Freigeister" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Herzogenberg - Piano Quartet, Op. 75 (Belcanto Strings +/cpo)
Rheinberger - Fantasie, Op. 79 (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin

Otmar Suitner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part five for late afternoon and early evening.

_Jeu de cartes_ [_Card Game_] - ballet 'in three deals' (1936-37):










_Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1937-38):










Orchestral arrangement of _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (1941): ***
_Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant_ - ballet piece for orchestra (1942): ***
_Ode_ - triptychon for orchestra (1943):
_Scènes de ballet_ - suite of dance movements for orchestra (1944):
_Scherzo à la russe_ for dance band, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1944 - arr. 1945):

*** officially sanctioned, of course!

*** Balanchine: "I wonder if you'd like to do a little ballet with me."
*** Stravinsky: "For whom?"
*** Balanchine: "For some elephants."
*** Stravinsky: "How old?"
*** Balanchine: "Very young."
*** Stravinsky: "All right. If they are very young elephants, I will do it."










_Babel_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Moses_] (1944):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Tomaso Albinoni - Concerto no. 3 in B major
Concerto a cinque in c for two trumpets and oboe op. 9 no. 9


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin*
Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra

Garish, outlandish fun.


----------



## Guest

I love Penderecki's music! His Piano Concerto is so powerful. It's a pity that he didn't write more works for the instrument--I would have loved to have a huge piano sonata from him.


----------



## Conrad2

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca
Release Year: 2000








Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Leonard Bernstein
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1990









Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Herbert von Karajan
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1994


----------



## Malx

Some more Mozart this afternoon,

*Mozart, Piano Quartet No 2 K493 - Alfred Brendel, Alban Berg Quartet.*

*Mozart, Symphony No 35 'Haffner' K385 - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*

Two live recordings from Vienna.

*ETA* - the Brendel/Alban Berg recording was a bit wooden, it seemed to lack some rhythmic forward momentum - or am I getting too used to more modern, slicker HIP influenced recordings?


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*

Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday


----------



## haziz




----------



## WNvXXT

Disc 1 and 2. Cover looks similar, but is the Beethoven - Piano Trios [Beaux Arts Trio] 10 CD set.


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, Overture 'The Hebrides' & Symphony No 4 'Italian' - Vienna PO, Christoph von Dohnányi.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano concerto No.1
piano sonatas No.5


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - 'Arpeggione'; Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations for Viola and Orchestra - Rysanov


----------



## Itullian

Cello sonatas
Excellent


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Mendelssohn, Overture 'The Hebrides' & Symphony No 4 'Italian' - Vienna PO, Christoph von Dohnányi.*


Robert Schumann, in writing about the Mendelsshon 3 that he'd just witnessed in concert, explained how the tastes, smells and air of Italy were palpable in the music ....

Why do all my heroes have clay feet?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Cello sonatas
> Excellent


I'm guessing the cello is not the main subject of that photograph.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 129
Frank Peter Zimmermann
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Alan Gilbert


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Elizabeth Watts (soprano)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Albrecht

Release Date: 18th May 2015
Catalogue No: PTC5186487
Label: Pentatone
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Sextet in D major, Op. 110 & Octet in E-flat major, Op. 20
The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center

Someone posted about this very wonderful recording the other day, and that made me want to hear it again myself. Highly recommended!


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 4 on:

Maurice Ravel; Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos (Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli)


----------



## 13hm13

PC 2 on:

Sergei Rachmaninov; Franz Liszt - Piano Concertos (Arthur Rubinstein) xrcd24


----------



## 13hm13

PC 1 on:
Sergei Prokofiev; Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos (Byron Janis)


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3; 2 Preludes (Byron Janis)


----------



## eljr

Robin de Raaff: Atlantis (oratorio)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio

Release Date: 4th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: CC72808
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Merl

Last few Debussy recordings, tonight, for review in this week's Weekly quartet thread. Halfway thru this Benyounes disc as I type. Only 3 recordings left to do tomorrow, now.


----------



## eljr

The Leftovers - Music From the Hbo Series - Season One

Max Richter

Release Date: 7th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: SILCD1485
Label: Silva Screen Records


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152210


*Sergey Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, op. 26

Horacio Gutiérrez, piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

1990


----------



## Coach G

Here's another LP I found recently; evidently a musical based upon the tunes and the life of Edvard Grieg. This record is so overly-sentimental that it really has to be played on a record player, and not a stereo system but something like an old-fashioned record player or at best, a hi-fi. I think I remember seeing somewhere that there was another old musical (probably just as schmaltzy) that used the music of Villa-Lobos but I've yet to find it, or even if my memory of it is accurate.


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985.

View attachment 152212


----------



## SanAntone

*Feldman, Vol. 7: Late Works with Clarinet*
Carol Robinson









_3 Clarinets, Cello & Piano_

Wonderful work by Feldman.


----------



## Bkeske

Zukerman plays and conducts Vivaldi - Four Concertos (5-8). The English Chamber Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1974.

View attachment 152217


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify:
Dvorak Symphonies 2 and 3









Dvorak String Quartet no 12 'American', Kodaly String Quartet no 2, Dvorak Cypresses. An impressive disk









Martinu The Epic of Gilgamesh. I like this, probably because it's in English and I can understand most of it. 









Martinu String Quartets 1, 2, and 3. Very good stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152220


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Dance of the Knights from Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 19
Grand Waltz from Cinderella, op. 87
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
Grand March from The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33

Lisa Batiashvili, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2018


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Wagner - Prelude And Love-Death From "Tristan Und Isolde", Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg: Prelude, & Tannhäuser: Overture. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962.

View attachment 152221


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mozart - Piano Concertos 15 & 17. 'Members of the Cleveland Orchestra' with Robert Casadesus, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1969.

View attachment 152222


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104/ Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'

Sebastian Klinger (cello), with Lisa Batiashvili (violin) & Milana Chernyavska (piano)

German Radio Philharmonic of Saarbrücken/ Kaiserslautern, Simon Gaudenz


----------



## WVdave

Solti Conducts Golden Hits from Opera
London R-123539, LP, Album, Stereo, England, 1971.


----------



## Weston

mparta said:


> Certainly leaves pianists with the sense of knotted fingers. I think this is as difficult as the Hammerklavier for the player, but not for the listener. It seems to often be a favorite, for good reason, but that last movement has a couple of difficult things in it that I have not yet solved, and the march (probably felt as a second movement) is toughhhhhh.


I'm impressed with anyone who could even consider making the attempt!


----------



## Weston

*Pēteris Vasks - Concerto for viola and string orchestra *
Sinfonietta Rīga / Maxim Rysanov, viola

I think I was expecting something a little more contemporary. Instead we are treated to an almost Vaughan-Williams' style of wide sonorities, equally welcomed and enjoyed.










*Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No. 2 in E minor, 'The Bell' *
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra / Dmitry Yablonsky

Because I vaguely know a lady, a friend of a friend, who was one of Khachaturian's last students and possibly one of his care givers in the 1970s (and who somehow moved to middle Tennessee, hard as that is to believe), I feel compelled to try his music once in a while. This work has about the same effect on me as his other music. I can enjoy the softer or slower parts, but cringe a bit at the brash dramatic parts that throw themselves about, tossing and erupting in exaggerated turmoil with a dash of exoticism thrown in. Still not my cup of tea I'm afraid.


----------



## Rogerx

Stradella: Works for Chamber Ensemble

Anna Chierichetti (soprano), Gianluca Buratto (bass), Francesca Ji-Hyun Park (soprano), Riccardo Ristori (baritone), Rosita Frisani (soprano)

Alessandro Stradella Consort, Estevan Velardi


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## 13hm13

Only on YouTube (I think!!)

2006 Carnegie Hall Opening Concert.

A fine performance !!

LEIF OVE ANDSNES - Mozart Piano Concerto K.453 /Franz Welser-Möst / Cleveland Orch.


----------



## Gothos

Another gem from Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Symphony in F & Violin Concerto in D and Vanhal: Symphony in G

Sebastian Bohren (violin)

Orchestra di Padova e Veneto, Luca Bizzozero


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Rott
Symphony in E Major
Pastoral Prelude in F Major

Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Dennis Russell Davies
CPO 854-2 (1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Le bourgeois gentilhomme & Dance Suite after Couperin

Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## 13hm13

Leif Ove Andsnes (Vol.5) - Mozart - Piano Concertos nos.17 & 20


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Johannes-Passion

Ekkehard Wagner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Roberta Alexander (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Egbert Junghanns (bass), Andrea Ihle (soprano)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1988-02


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part six for this morning.

_Symphony in Three Movements_ for orchestra (1942-45):










_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):










_Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942):
_Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1942):
Concerto in D for strings (1946):










_Orpheus_ - ballet in three scenes (1947):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Alessandrini's joyful performances of the Brandenburgs.


----------



## vincula

In the mood for some modern flute sound this morning. If someone feels like joining me, be my guest :tiphat:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Isn't it strange how this thread can throw up coincidences - I had just finished listening to the first disc below featuring Leif Ove Andsnes and was checking the overnight (for me) posts and can see him mentioned a number of times, creepy 

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin PO, Antonio Pappano. *

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Andre Previn.*


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Isn't it strange how this thread can throw up coincidences - I had just finished listening to the first disc below featuring Leif Ove Andsnes and was checking the overnight (for me) posts and can see him mentioned a number of times, creepy
> 
> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin PO, Antonio Pappano. *


This is a VERY good recording, I could say. Leif is GREAT pianist, without major weaknesses. The Rach is for him no big challenge.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Stephen Hough (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## flamencosketches

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Malx

One more big orchestral work this morning, another recording I haven't played for a long time. With current Covid restrictions I can't visit places I'd like to at present so I am enjoying visiting older recordings instead.

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Sheherazade - Kirov Orchestra, Valert Gergiev.*


----------



## Rogerx

Home- Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## mparta

Weston said:


> I'm impressed with anyone who could even consider making the attempt!


There's a quote from Richter somewhere about "everybody talks about the Hammerklavier, what about 101". That's my response as well (on a slightly less exalted level than Richter's intent lol). The only one of the late sonatas that doesn't really have a knuckle buster or technically problematic moment is 110. 109 has that double trill thing in the last variation of the last movement, and the penultimate variation is no gift.

For those who don't play, he wants a trill on one side of the hand (say with the 4th and 5th fingers) and then the other side of the hand has to play notes or a line. Finding the balance across the hand (human hand not meant to do this) and trilling with the weak fingers and finding the balance where the trill doesn't become an obscuring buzz saw.... not many succeed. In fact, it's hard enough that in the 109 last variation with a trill in the bass and in the right hand (this time thumb and index) I'd say pianists just go for whatever sound comes out. You can look at the page and imagine (hear with the "inner" ear) what he wants (as he did) but actually realizing it-- not so much.

The master of this technique as I know it is in an old filmed French or British performance of op. 111, Clauio Arrau. That alone would put him in the pantheon, it is sublime and a zen moment like no other. And hearing it is glorious, but if you listen and watch your breath should be regulated by what he does. That's what he worked all those decades to do. I'd say a much more worthy goal than another set of furious octaves at the end of the Tchaikovsky concerto (and yes, I am knocking that).

PS: sorry I inadvertently seemed to expropriate your post. When I just took the part I wanted it no longer showed your contribution. Mine was only the last paragraph.


----------



## mparta

flamencosketches said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Violin Concerto in D major, op.35. David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden


Highly recommend that if you can find them, an old Lys set of Russian recordings, 30s and 40s, of Oistrakh in standard repertory, Tchaikovsky, Szymanowski, Stravinsky, Lalo, Khatchaturian, Scheherezade (my favorite performance) and others.


----------



## Dimace

This moment: *Felix and his Symphony No.4 'Italian' plus A Midsummer Night's Dreamplu, Fingal's Cave and Ruy Blas*Charles (Montreal SO) and Christoph (Wiener PO) are doing very well with these amazing pieces. Put your hand on! (Decca - Europe, 1xCD, with TOP sound)


----------



## Malx

Another old, seldom played disc from the collection.

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3 - E Power Biggs, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Symphony in C/Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## HerbertNorman

Aaron Copland - Suites from Appalachian Spring
John Wilson and the BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for Oboe,strings and Basso Continuo RV452,454,545,446,463 & 447

Klaus Thunemann Basson (RV545)
I Musici


----------



## Malx

A selection of Sonatas from.

*Domenico Scarlatti, Keyboard Sonatas - Joanna Macgregor (piano).*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto.*

Wow, Solomon sure could play.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Symphony No. 31 "Paris"

Christopher Hogwood

Jaap Schröder, Academy of Ancient Music










Mozart: Symphony No. 36 "Linz"

Jane Glover

London Mozart Players










Mozart: Symphony No. 38 "Prague"

Sir Charles Mackerras

Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152239


*Johannes Brahms*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op. 77
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra in A minor, op. 102

Vadim Repin, violin
Truls Mørk, cello
Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 111

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## sbmonty

Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10
Melos Quartet

Also on the same disc, the three late sonatas. Great listening!


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "Patience" (Faris/Nimbus)
Stanford - Irish Rhapsody #1 (Handley/Chandos)
Litolff - Concerto symphonique #3 (Donohoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Fauré - Requiem*
Charles Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Kiri Te Kanawa, Sherrill Milnes

This one never fails to make me reach for the tissues. What a warm and engaging performance too, with brilliant recorded sound and a pair of unbeatable soloists.


----------



## Bourdon

*Teleman*

Concertos for Oboe,Strings and basso continuo

Academy of st Martin in the Fields
Iona Brown


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bourdon said:


> *Teleman*
> 
> Concertos for Oboe,Strings and basso continuo
> 
> Academy of st Martin in the Fields
> Iona Brown


That looks like one hell of a set! I love Holliger as a performer ... one to add to my collection


----------



## Malx

A very new arrival - it landed on the mat half an hour ago.

*Bartok/ Janacek/ Kodaly piano works - Andrew Rangell.*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII:11 in D minor 'Nelsonmesse'

Joseph Flummerfelt (director), Simon Estes (bass baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Gwendolyn Killebrew (mezzo-soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano)
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## mparta

Not a fan of Leinsdorf but this is very good. I think quite a bit better in 2 than Jarvi and the 6th is so well played.

The second symphony is a bit of a tough nut to crack. I still don't really have it but... time will tell.

I think a lot of the comparison to Jarvi has to do with that bright/ aggressive sound from Chandos, which I sometimes dislike, and the better recorded better orchestra, Boston. Leinsdorf sort of lines it up and presents it in a way that seems to make sense without what I hear as added aggression from Jarvi.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. In a string quartet mood, all outstanding albums.

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 1-3. Chiaroscuro Quartet.










Beethoven: String Quartets 7-12. Belcea Quartet










Debussy, Faure, Ravel: String Quartets. Quatuor Ebene










Mozart, Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 15. Quatuor Voce










Britten: String Quartet No. 3. Doric Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

HerbertNorman said:


> That looks like one hell of a set! I love Holliger as a performer ... one to add to my collection


*I think that it is OOP but you can try to find one*

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Heinz-Holli...535467?hash=item595c0e60ab:g:8fkAAOSwiItfo80M

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/114697883


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets op.18 No.1 & 2

Gewandhaus Quartet


----------



## perempe

Anima Musicae Chamber Orchestra with Kirill Troussov.

Ginastera: Pampeana, No. 1.
Piazzolla: The Four Seasons of Buenos Aires
Ginastera: Concerto for Strings
Piazzolla: Fuga y Misterio
Piazzolla: Oblivion
Piazzolla: Libertango


----------



## Malx

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No 4 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Leipzig


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Merl

D Smith said:


> Recent listening. In a string quartet mood, all outstanding albums.
> 
> Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 1-3. Chiaroscuro Quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: String Quartets 7-12. Belcea Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy, Faure, Ravel: String Quartets. Quatuor Ebene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart, Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 15. Quatuor Voce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britten: String Quartet No. 3. Doric Quartet


All excellent picks, Smithy!


----------



## mparta

Very warm, even from Ashkenazy. I do like my old Serkin performances but this probably outdoes them overall. Beast of a piece that comes across here as very inviting and lyrical.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part seven for the rest of today.

_The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts, after the artwork of William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1950-51):










_Concertino_ for string quartet, arr. for twelve players (orig. 1920 - arr. 1953):










_Deux poèmes_ de Paul Verlaine for baritone and piano op.9, arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1910 - arr. 1951):
_Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano, arr. for voice and chamber orchestra (orig. 1911 - arr. 1954):
_Tilim-bom_ - song for soprano and orchestra, arr. of older song from _Trois histoires pour enfants_ for voice and piano [Text: Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 - arr. ????):


----------



## cougarjuno

In honor of Christopher Plummer who died recently


----------



## Knorf

*Per Nørgård*: Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day", _Terrains vagues_
Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Scherzo à la Russe

I love this comical Scherzo and Stravinsky himself delivers the most appealing performance of it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Honegger*

A complete change of character with this impressive cantate de Noël

Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher


----------



## adriesba

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky*
> 
> Scherzo à la Russe
> 
> I love this comical Scherzo and Stravinsky himself delivers the most appealing performance of it.


I love this piece, it's so fun! My favorite recording is Robert Craft's. He does the original jazzier version.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major BWV 1069

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## Coach G

Weston said:


> *Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No. 2 in E minor, 'The Bell' *
> Russian Philharmonic Orchestra / Dmitry Yablonsky
> 
> Because I vaguely know a lady, a friend of a friend, who was one of Khachaturian's last students and possibly one of his care givers in the 1970s (and who somehow moved to middle Tennessee, hard as that is to believe), I feel compelled to try his music once in a while. This work has about the same effect on me as his other music. I can enjoy the softer or slower parts, but cringe a bit at the brash dramatic parts that throw themselves about, tossing and erupting in exaggerated turmoil with a dash of exoticism thrown in. Still not my cup of tea I'm afraid.


I have the _Symphony #2 "The Bells"_ by Stokowski with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra on LP. And, yeah, it's a big sloppy mess of a symphony, even for a relatively short one. Khachaturian throws in everything but the kitchen sink, and maybe even including the kitchen sink. Khachaturian looms in the shadow of the USSR's twin towers, Prokofiev and Shostakovich; but he's probably the best of the tier two Soviet composers which may also include Dmitry Kabalevsky and Nikolai Myaskovsky. There are some nice little excerpts from Khachaturian's colorful Armenian-flavored ballets, _Gayne_, _Spartacus_, and _Masquerade_ that are still perfectly viable to fit the bill at pops concerts. My favorite by Khachaturian is the _Violin Concerto_ which to me is one of the finest of the 20th century with many fine performances by David Oistrakh, Leonid Kogan, and one that I think is particularly vibrant is Itzhak Perlman with Zublin Mahta and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra. Jean-Pierre Rampal and James Galway liked the _Violin Concerto_ enough to each make their own transcriptions for flute, hence the equally wonderful Khachaturian _Flute Concerto_. I mean, if someone as renowned and respected as James Galway is going to go through all the trouble transcribing it, then it can't be that bad.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

It is not that version, but one played by Salamon Kamp and the Kodály Choir on the Hungaraton Label. But it doesn't matter, this Mass is an absolute bomb! I can't believe it's so rarely discussed


----------



## eljr

Streaming live.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gershwin, An American in Paris*

Nice performance, well engineered recording. I have a soft spot for this and the Rhapsody in Blue, because in my college days, as a saxophone player, the only times I was invited to play with an orchestra was if they had either one of those on their program.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 in B-flat major BWV 1051

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Shunske Sato


----------



## Manxfeeder

sbmonty said:


> Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10
> Melos Quartet


I'll join you. I'm used to this quartet being played pretty straightforward. The Melos Quartet adds little touches, maybe romanticisms, but I've heard this piece so many times, I appreciate hearing passages differently than I'm used to.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major BWV 1050

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Shunske Sato


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I'll join you. I'm used to this quartet being played pretty straightforward. The Melos Quartet adds little touches, maybe romanticisms, but I've heard this piece so many times, I appreciate hearing passages differently than I'm used to.


I bought that edition as a complete download for the Beneditti Michelangeli, Zocsis & Zimmerman piano works, the box set is good value. I downloaded it to my hard-drive but I only transferred the piano pieces to my library, and didn't realise that I therefore have the Melos recording of the string quartet. I must add this to my 'weekly quartet' listening (so far just Q. Italiano and Belcea).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Per Nørgård*: Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day", _Terrains vagues_
> Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


Your post made me dig out my Norgard 6, Storgards/Oslo Philharmonic c/w symphony #2. Listening as I type, got to the second movement (amazing brass and woodwind going on, in this movement!).

At some point, I'll stream the Chandos Dausgaard/DNSO and make a comparison.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G major BWV 1049

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Shunske Sato


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Sonatas for violin and piano and for cello and piano. 
*

I'm not much of a fan of sonatas with [fill in the blank] and piano, so I've overlooked these pieces until now. They're actually pretty interesting, especially the cello sonata, with all the colors Debussy brings out in the instrument, the fluctuations in tempo, and forward-thinking harmonic structure. I wouldn't guess this was Debussy.


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Coach G

Recently picked this up at a used record store for about $8: Respighi's _The Birds_ and _Church Windows_ by Eugene Ormandy and his Philadelphians. I haven't checked Ebay or Discogs, but on Amazon, these recordings are hard to get on CD unless you want to cough big bucks for an Ormandy/Respighi box set. Ormandy and fellow native Hungarian/USA adoptee, Antal Dorati, are the best interpreters of Respighi known to me. This is the first time I've ever heard of even heard of _Church Windows_ where each movement is a musical portrait of a scene from a church window form the Bible or the life of a Saint.


----------



## Itullian

Eric Heidsieck, Beethoven piano sonatas
I like these so much i purchased the Heidseick complete recordings box set.


----------



## ELbowe

Just in the post...I have a few of these already (Ockeghem, de Lassus) but price of getting the full 8 CD Erato package was too tempting...


----------



## Bkeske

Going to continue with my Szell/Cleveland selections this evening. Next up:

Szell conducts Schumann - The Four Schumann Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia/Odyssey 3LP box, 1971

View attachment 152273


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubuni, Requiem in C minor*

I was listening to someone on YouTube recommending this set (yeah, that guy), and it reminded me that it's been too long since I've pulled this box out and heard it.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
Vladimir Ovchinnikov

Really excellent.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152280


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony In Three Movements (1)
Symphony in C (2)
Symphony of Psalms (2)

(1) Columbia Symphony Orchestra
(2) The CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, conductor

1962, 1964; reissued 1988


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 In D Minor, WAB 103
Berlin Philharmonic; Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Bkeske

Maazel conducts Tchaikovsky #4. The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979

View attachment 152281


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Bach, J.S.: The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet (string quartet), Lawrence Dutton (viola), Eugene Drucker (violin), David Finckel (cello), Philip Setzer (violin)


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů Symphony #1 / Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 152282


----------



## Gothos

I'm writing this to fulfil my 9 character obligation.


----------



## Bkeske

Eero Bister Conducts Uuno Klami - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra & Sea Pictures. Kouvola City Orchestra. Finlandia Records 1983 Finland

View attachment 152285


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Hour - Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons

Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-47)
Weber, Carl Maria von (1786-1826)


----------



## 13hm13

The Sea on ...

Čiurlionis - The Sea; In The Forest; Five Preludes - Domarkas


----------



## 13hm13

Čiurlionis - The piano works (Melodiya)


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Works

Cyril Huvé (piano)

Busoni: Elegien, K249
Busoni: Elegies, BV249
Busoni: Indianische Tagebuch, Book 1 (Indian Diary), K 267
Busoni: Sonatina No. 2, BV259
Busoni: Sonatina No. 6 (Chamber Fantasy on Themes from Bizet's Carmen)
Busoni: Toccata 'Preludio, Fantasia, Ciaccona' BV287


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Rachmaninov*

Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No. 1) for two pianos, op. 5
Suite No. 2 for two pianos, op. 17
Symphonic Dances for two pianos, op. 45

Vladimir Ashkenazy
André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Fröst Plays Weber

Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Bach,: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone (Peter),

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - orchestral works, works for voice/choir with orchestra, stage works etc. part eight of eight for this morning before I crack on with stripping the kitchen wallpaper.

_Canticum Sacrum_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources] (1955):
_Chorale Variations_ - arr. for mixed choir and orchestra of J.S. Bach's Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her" for organ BWV769 [Text: Martin Luther] (1956):
_Threni_ - cantata for six soloists, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1958):
_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ for alto, tenor, speaker, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/Thomas Dekker] (1960-61):










_Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1958-59):










_Eight Instrumental Miniatures_ for fifteen players - orchestration of _Les cinq doigts_ for piano (orig. 1920-21 - arr. 1962):










_Greeting Prelude_ [_For Pierre Monteaux on His 80th Birthday_] for orchestra (1955):
_Agon_ [_Contest_] - ballet in four sections (1953 and 1956-57):
_Variations: Aldous Huxley_ in Memoriam for orchestra (1964):
_Canon_ [_On a Russian Popular Tune_] for orchestra (1965):










_Abraham and Isaac_ - sacred ballad for baritone and orchestra [Text: _Book of Genesis_] (1962-63):
_Requiem Canticles_ for bass, contralto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from the Latin Requiem liturgy] (1965-66):


----------



## vincula

You have to be in the mood, though you need not be a Celi fan. What a performance!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach : Symphony in E Flat Major W. I/10
C.P.E. Bach : Harpsichord concerto in G Minor Wq. 6 H.409
Johann Christian Bach Symphony in G Minor Op. 6 W. C12


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Starting the day with a spot of nostalgia and this famous 1963 recording of Allegri's Miserere.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A terrific performance on original instruments of Berlioz's startlingly original symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Malx

A couple of 20th century Violin Concertos.

*Shchedrin, Concerto Cantabile & Stravinsky, Violin Concerto - Maxim Vengerov, LSO, Mstislav Rostropovich.*

I had forgotten how good the sound is on this recording, a very full bottom end but without too much bloom - oh and the playing is pretty impressive too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan conducts overtures and preludes from *Die Meistersinger*, *Tannhäuser*, *Der fliegende Holländer*, *Lohengrin* and *Tristan und Isolde*.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, Requiem - Czech PO, Karel Ancerl.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Albinoni*

Concertos Op.7 Nos.1-8

I Musici


----------



## jim prideaux

Barshai/SWR Orch-Shostakovich 5th Symphony.


----------



## Ned Low

Listened to Dvorak's symphonic poems. Impressed by Water Goblin, The Golden Spinning Wheel and The Wild Dove. A Hero's Song is also worth hearing. Interesting Dvorak came to tone poems late in his life.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109/ Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110

Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## eljr

The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (Piano), Tilda Swinton (Reader), Louisa Fuller (Violin), Natalia Bonner (Violin), John Metcalfe (Viola), Philip Sheppard (Cello), Chris Worsey (Cello)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 29th Apr 2014
Catalogue No: 4793318
Label: DG
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez* - _Sur Incises_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SanAntone said:


> *Pierre Boulez* - _Sur Incises_


Until I looked it up, I always thought that "Sur Incises" meant "On the front teeth".

(I'm not kidding, either!)


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: String Quartet "The Joke"

The Lindsays


----------



## Rogerx

Easter Cantatas from Halle

Gudrun Sidonie Otto, Margaret Hunter, Christoph Dittmar, Mirko Ludwig & Guillaume Olry

Cantus Thuringia & Capella Thuringia, Bernhard Klapprott


----------



## eljr

Max Richter - My Brilliant Friend - Original TV Soundtrack

Daniel Elms, Andy Massey (piano, celesta), Dave Foster, Max Richter (synthesizer programming)

Air Lyndhurst Orchestra

Release Date: 7th Jun 2019
Catalogue No: 4836994
Label: DG
Length: 36 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Haydn Variations for 2 pianos - Solti/Perahia


Mozart - Flute Quartets - Rampal/Stern/Schneider/Rose


----------



## eljr

Max Richter - Voyager

Chris Worsey (cello), Max Richter (synthesizer programming, piano, keyboards, programming, synthesizer), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin, leader), Daniel Hope (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Rico Costa (violin), Mari Samuelsen (violin),...

Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 4837465
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 36 minutes

CD I


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Continuing my addiction to Bela this week...

*Bartok - String Quartet No. 6*
Takacs Quartet









*Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*
Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Conrad2

Schubert: String Quintet
Alban Berg Quartet
Label: Warner Classics 
Release Year: 1981


----------



## HenryPenfold

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Until I looked it up, I always thought that "Sur Incises" meant "On the front teeth".
> 
> (I'm not kidding, either!)


And marked 'al dente ma non troppo'


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Piano Quintet D667 'The Trout' & Seven Lieder* - Steven Lubin (fortepiano) John Mark Ainsley (tenor)*, AAM Chamber Ensemble.*

An enjoyable disc played on authentic instruments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Sinfonia Domestica*

This piece frustrates me. It's supposed to depict married life or something, but I'm too lazy to read the explanation of events. I know there's a crying baby in there. Szell got me all the way to the halfway mark before I got lost. That's a plus.


----------



## Coach G

I recently picked up this LP at a thrift store for 99 cents, and it plays well with hardly a pop or a scratch on it. Here we have English Renaissance music from the times of King Henry VIII and Elizabeth I by Tielman Susato and Thomas Morley performed by David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London joining forces with the Morley Consort; and the composers and the musicians are all new to me. Nice music though. So England seemed to go dark music-wise right after the Baroque period when Purcell and Handel (wand Handel was imported from Germany) seemed to promise a vibrant English school of classical music that never really took off until the Late-Romantic era when Delius and Elgar stepped in. The early modern period followed with an explosion of wonderful English composers such as Vaughan Williams, Holst, Walton, Bliss, Bax, Bridge, Britten, and Tippet. But PRIOR to the Baroque period, there were _also_ lot of English composers doing interesting things: Byrd, Gibbons, and evidently, Morley and Susato.

Once music for the king and queen is now mine for less than the price of a chocolate bar:


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Antonio Vivaldi* - Bassoon concertos RV 493, 495, 477, 488, 503, 471, & 484
Sergio Azzollini, Bassoon; L' Aura Soave Cremona. Naive

I often return to these recordings, and they just seem to get better. Vivaldi is a favourite composer and the bassoon is a wonderful instrument and it's hard to think of a better player than Azzolini in Baroque Music.


----------



## Malx

Some more Schubert.

*Schubert, Fantasie in C-major D760 'Wanderer Fantasie' - Maurizio Pollini.*


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi* - Oboe concertos RV 493, 495, 477, 488, 503, 471, & 484
> Sergio Azzollini, Basson; L' Aura Soave Cremona. Naive
> 
> I often return to these recordings, and they just seem to get better. Vivaldi is a favourite composer and the oboe is a wonderful instrument and it's hard to think of a better player than Azzolini in Baroque Music.


Imho Sergio Azzolini's up there with the very best no matter what he plays. His renditions of Villa-Lobos or Gubaidulina leave one speechless.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Some more Schubert.
> 
> *Schubert, Fantasie in C-major D760 'Wanderer Fantasie' - Maurizio Pollini.*


I do like that CD. It's funny, whether it's Luigi Nono, Webern, Schubert et al, I often find myself back with Maurizio.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Coach G said:


> I recently picked up this LP at a thrift store for 99 cents, and it plays well with hardly a pop or a scratch on it. Here we have English Renaissance music from the times of King Henry VIII and Elizabeth I by Tielman Susato and Thomas Morley performed by David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London joining forces with the Morley Consort; and the composers and the musicians are all new to me. Nice music though. So England seemed to go dark music-wise right after the Baroque period when Purcell and Handel (wand Handel was imported from Germany) seemed to promise a vibrant English school of classical music that never really took off until the Late-Romantic era when Delius and Elgar stepped in. The early modern period followed with an explosion of wonderful English composers such as Vaughan Williams, Holst, Walton, Bliss, Bax, Bridge, Britten, and Tippet. But PRIOR to the Baroque period, there were _also_ lot of English composers doing interesting things: Byrd, Gibbons, and evidently, Morley and Susato.
> 
> Once music for the king and queen is now mine for less than the price of a chocolate bar:
> 
> View attachment 152301


I have the French pressing of that album. Same cover but titled 'Double Entendre'


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152309


*Arcangelo Corelli*

12 Concerti grossi, op. 6

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord

1988


----------



## Blancrocher

Bizet: Symphony in C, L'Arlesienne suites (Beecham)


----------



## Merl

Currently listening to an 'unknown' Mahler 4 by someone or other, courtesy of a certain TC member who wants an opinion on it. Up to now it's going pretty well. That's all I can say so here's a picture of Mahler, at the seaside, unable to buy a bucket and spade as his arms have fallen off.


----------



## eljr

Max Richter - Voyager

Chris Worsey (cello), Max Richter (synthesizer programming, piano, keyboards, programming, synthesizer), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin, leader), Daniel Hope (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Rico Costa (violin), Mari Samuelsen (violin),...

Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 4837465
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 36 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

Cd I

I think this is the same I listened to earlier.... anyone know for sure?


----------



## Malx

A couple of works by R Strauss one I can barely remember playing before and the other a work I have 15 different recordings of, the one played today is one that still disappoints in comparison to the others - its not awful but lacks that special something.

*R Strauss, Sonata for Cello & Piano Op 6 - Yo-Yo Ma & Emanuel Ax.*

*R Strauss, Vier letzte Lieder - Karita Mattila, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

Cd II


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Imho Sergio Azzolini's up there with the very best no matter what he plays. His renditions of Villa-Lobos or Gubaidulina leave one speechless.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Yes, he really is an amazing musician and ut is rather strange that relatively little gets said about him


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Marjorie Thomas
Frauenchor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Knabenchor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

New arrival.

It's been a long time since I heard most of these (Kubelík's Mahler), and some I've never heard, so its past time to get to know the entire cycle.

I'm 90% sure I've heard this 3rd, and I remember liking it, but little else. In any case, it's superb. I especially appreciate Kubelík's ability to be powerful, dramatic, sentimental, and in general emotional without ever resorting to crude histrionics. He takes Mahler at his word, as printed in the score. A terrific achievement!


----------



## eljr

mparta said:


> I heard her play the Prokofiev in Houston. It was so good I went back for the second concert. Really one of the finest performances of anything I have heard.


very cool!:tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, [Sergio Azzolini] really is an amazing musician and ut is rather strange that relatively little gets said about him


That's just because he's "only" a bassoonist. We get little credit in general.

Anyway, I agree. He's terrific, up there with my favorite bassoonists in recordings of all time.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Under the Arching Heavens
> 
> A Requiem by Alex Freeman


what a good idea :angel:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
> Marjorie Thomas
> Frauenchor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Knabenchor
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
> Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition
> 
> New arrival.
> 
> It's been a long time since I heard most of these (Kubelík's Mahler), and some I've never heard, so its past time to get to know the entire cycle.
> 
> I'm 90% sure I've heard this 3rd, and I remember liking it, but little else. In any case, it's superb. I especially appreciate Kubelík's ability to be powerful, dramatic, sentimental, and in general emotional without ever resorting to crude histrionics. He takes Mahler at his word, as printed in the score. A terrific achievement!


I bought his Mahler 8 back when I was building my collection and funds were tight, not only because on one disc, it was the most economic way to have this symphony. Later I got #1 and then #4. I want to avoid it if possible, but I suppose one day I'll end up buying the entire cycle!

I hope you enjoy his M3. I wonder how his M2 goes.


----------



## eljr

Under the Arching Heavens

A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Alex Freeman

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2592
Label: BIS
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I think this is pure music, fantastic played and stunning recorded.
> Do we agree?


Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!

You knew I would.


----------



## Itullian

A very individual recording.
It was done during Barenboim's lock down and is a very personal, introspective cycle.
Not for everyone but a thoughtful and rewarding set.
Beautifully recorded.
I like it very much.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> That's just because he's "only" a bassoonist. We get little credit in general.
> 
> Anyway, I agree. He's terrific, up there with my favorite bassoonists in recordings of all time.


Long ago far away.... Sherman Walt, principal with the Boston Symphony, a full disc of Vivaldi basson concerti. Before such things were done


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought his Mahler 8 back when I was building my collection and funds were tight, not only because on one disc, it was the most economic way to have this symphony. Later I got #1 and then #4. I want to avoid it if possible, but I suppose one day I'll end up buying the entire cycle!
> 
> I hope you enjoy his M3. I wonder how his M2 goes.


Kubelík's Mahler 2 has been one of my all-time favorites for years! (Along with the First and Fifth.) Simply outstanding, a really special recording. Recommended!

And yep, Kubelík's Third is wonderful. I like how the 1st movement has a real edge to it, a sort of lurking danger. Not malice at all, but danger, like a bear prowling around your cabin. It's not just solemn and pompous. And this might be the most gorgeous and haunting "O Mensch gib acht" that I know. The last movement is paced beautifully, competitive with any favorite.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Kubelík's Mahler 2 has been one of my all-time favorites for years! (Along with the First and Fifth.) Simply outstanding, a really special recording. Recommended!
> 
> And yep, Kubelík's Third is wonderful. I like how the 1st movement has a real edge to it, a sort of lurking danger. Not malice at all, but danger, like a bear prowling around your cabin. It's not just solemn and pompous. And this might be the most gorgeous and haunting "O Mensch gib acht" that I know. The last movement is paced beautifully, competitive with any favorite.


Oh my what recommendations!

I had a feeling M2 would be good! I imagine I will expand my Kubelik section on the shelf before too long :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Personally, this is how I like Beethoven's 1st to sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This was one of my earliest Mahler recordings, purchased on cassette decades ago, which for no reason I never replaced on CD. It's awfully good to revisit this excellent Mahler 5; it's just as good as I remembered!


----------



## eljr

Blue Hour - Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons

Release Date: 8th Mar 2019
Catalogue No: 4836069
Label: DG
Length: 61 minutes
Winner - Instrumentalist of the Year (clarinet)
Opus Klassik Awards
2019
Winner - Instrumentalist of the Year (clarinet)
Nominee - Assorted Program
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Assorted Program


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> A very individual recording.
> It was done during Barenboim's lock down and is a very personal, introspective cycle.
> Not for everyone but a thoughtful and rewarding set.
> Beautifully recording.
> I like it very much.


Interesting. I wonder how it compares to this from the 1980s (which I have):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Byrd and Taverner - Mass for Five Voices, Great Service, Western Wynde Mass, et al.*
David Willcocks/Choir of King's College, Cambridge

The beauty of singing here remains classic even if the sound is showing its age.


----------



## Bkeske

I have a mono version of this which I played a couple nights ago, and is an excellent mono recording, but just received the stereo version in the mail today. Sealed copy, which is incredible.

Benjamin Britten Conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. The English Chamber Orchestra with Mstislav Rostropovich, cello. London 1964.

View attachment 152314


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor
Quartetto Italiano

After a Mahler-heavy day, this is perfect. I've always loved this recording as among my favorites, but I admit I can hear how it might be improved upon. Still hugely enjoyable, regardless.

Also, this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Not sure how the image relates to the music but the leaf of a red maple on a fern brings back fond memories of forestry school way back in the early 1980s.


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne with Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics
















I only have two discs of Carl Friedrich Abel in my collection, but I must say I really enjoy his civilized music, especially as when it's played as well as it is here. And not a bad recording too.


----------



## SanAntone

Melodious Melancholye, The sweet sounds of medieval England - Les doux sons de l'Angleterre médiévale.


----------



## Coach G

Today: Herbert Von Karajan and his fabulous Berliners ride the warhorses! Debussy's _La Mer_; _Pictures at an Exhibition_ by Mussorgsky and Ravel: Ravel's _Bolero_; Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_; Holst's _Planets_; Bruckner's _Symphony #9_; and to celebrate the warm spring-like weather we're having in New England these days, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ featuring in-house violinist, Michel Shwalbe, followed by Albonini's _Adadio_, and the _"Christmas" Concerto_ by Corelli.









































While Karajan is known for his coverage of the grand Teutonic repertoire, I always found Karajan's way with the likes of Beethoven and Brahms to be solid but not especially interesting. Karajan's rendition of Ravel's _Bolero_, on the other hand, is my favorite, very intense, and somehow mechanical but passionate at the same time. Likewise, Karajan's Debussy is not bad, demonstrating that even Karajan is his German musicians can capture Debussy's sense of French sophistication and mystery. While Karajan's DG recording of Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_ is definitive, his DG recording of Holst's _Planets_ is similarly beautiful, and all waxed and polished to perfection. Meanwhile, Karajan's rendition of Bruckner's _Symphony #9_ is also top of the line, and unless you favor Sergiu Celibidace's more unorthodox "Zen" approach, Karajan is really the Cadillac, the Lincoln Continental,maybe even the Rolls Royce, as far as Bruckner is concerned. While not known as a master of the Baroque this recording of Vivaldi's Four Seasons with in-house violinist, Michel Shwalbe is actually not bad; and while you'd think that the thoroughly un-HIP Karajan and his mighty Berliners would weigh down Vivaldi's bounciness and frolicking charm, they hold their own quite nicely in a field of innumerable HIP and un-HIP recordings of Vivaldi's warhorse opus.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Poulenc - Dialogues of the Carmelites*
Paul Daniel/English National Opera Orchestra, Catrin Wyn-Davies, Felicity Palmer, Ryland Davies, et al.

This is slow-moving, conversational opera, like an aural image of a film. Good for a lazy Friday afternoon with lots of time to concentrate.


----------



## Barbebleu

Andres Segovia - Suite in modo polonico by Alexandre Tansman. Delightful.


----------



## premont

SixFootScowl said:


> Interesting. I wonder how it compares to this from the 1980s (which I have):


The picture must display his first set (EMI from the 1960es). Later he made a second set (for DG in the 1980es) and a third set for Decca released (2012). The second DG set is therefore his fourth Beethoven sonata set.


----------



## Bkeske

Been wanting this for a while, and finally sprung for a copy. Arrived today, and really clean vinyl.

Anshel Brusilow conducts Ravel - Le Tombeau De Couperin, Françaix - Serenade For Small Orchestra and Ibert - Suite Symphonique & Capriccio. Chamber Symphony Of Philadelphia. RCA Rec Seal 1969

View attachment 152324


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 / Coriolan Overture*
_Chicago SO - Reiner_










*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech PO - Libor Pesek_










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1963)


----------



## mparta

Very nice if this is what you want. Don't mean to take away from what they do, but it lacks grandeur. Solos and accompaniment are beautiful, but when Bach steps on the gas, they sputter rather than roar. Bach was a man of some substantial (well-deserved) ego and I just can't imagine him not wanting the full monty when called for.

Bach, the full monty. Chew on that.:trp:


----------



## Dimace

Do we need an introduction? Does he need any recommendations? NOPE! This one is good as he gets. VERY nice LPS and believe me with good collectability potential. (4XLP, CBS Germany from 1981)

(crispy sound. No issues at all)


----------



## Dimace

Knorf said:


> *Claude Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor
> Quartetto Italiano
> 
> After a *Mahler-heavy day,* this is perfect. I've always loved this recording as among my favorites, but I admit I can hear how it might be improved upon. Still hugely enjoyable, regardless.
> 
> Also, this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


LOL! I can listen Mahler all day long and your guys not for 10 min. (both great composers, of course) After all music is VERY personal thing and that makes it even more beautiful. Nice WE, my dearest.


----------



## WNvXXT

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas - Fritz Kreisler / Franz Rupp


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box set 1975, European pressing.

View attachment 152328


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 25-27-31

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op.59 Nos 2 and 3
Takacs Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Ghedini - Complete Piano Music, Vol.2: Piano Sonatina in D; Puerilia- 4 Piccoli Pezze sulle 5 Note; Piano Sonata in A flat; Fantasia; Divertimento; ...


----------



## 13hm13

Ghedini, Respighi - Sonate per violino e piano / Franco Gulli, E. Cavallo


----------



## 13hm13

Ghedini - Complete Piano Music, Vol.1: Mazurka, 29 Canoni, Nove pezzi, Tema con variazioni, La ballerinia, Minuetto, Gavotta


----------



## 13hm13

Casella - Triple Concerto, Op. 56 / Ghedini - Concerto dell'albatro (Damian Iorio, Orchestra I Pomeriggi Musicali


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mildred Miller
Columbia Symphony Orchestra|Bruno Walter










Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Anne Sofie Von Otter|Thomas Quasthoff
Berliner Philharmoniker|Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Gothos

Some...interesting pieces here.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 20, 22 & 23

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Scenes from Goethe's Faust, WoO 3

Karita Mattila, Barbara Bonney, Brigitte Poschner-Klebel, Susan Graham (sopranos), Iris Vermillion (mezzo), Endrik Wottrich, Hans-Peter Blochwitz (tenors), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone), Jan-Hendrik Rootering, Harry Peeters (basses)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Biwa

Manuel De Falla: 
El sombrero de tres picos
Harpsichord Concerto

Paul Dukas: 
La Péri

New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, conductor


----------



## mikeh375

Feldman - Rothko Chapel, The Viola in my Life II

Berio - Naturale, Chemins II


----------



## Jacck

Erkki Melartin - Symphony No.4










I really like the vocal parts of this symphony, it reminds me of the the Fifth Element Diva Song


----------



## Malx

A mixed bag of music to start the day, again selected from discs not played for a very long time, which will be the theme for much of this weekends listening.

*Albinoni, Concerti a cinque Op 5 Nos 8-12 - Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage.*

*Alwyn, Piano Concerto No 1* & Derby Day Overture - Peter Donohoe*, Bournemouth SO, James Judd.*

*Arnold, Symphony No 8 - National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Andrew Penny.*


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall


----------



## Malx

Some Bach.

*J S Bach, Sonata and Partita for solo violin BWV 1005/6 & Sonata for violin and harpsichord BWV 1016* - Arthur Grumiaux & Egida Giordani Sartori*.*

Is it fair to say a classic recording - I think so.

Now off to get my first Covid vaccine shot.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rogerx said:


> Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610) ... Jordi Savall


By sheer coincidence, I'm just at the end of listening to René Jacobs' account of the same!









It was actually a toss-up between listening to this or Savall's "Vespers", another favourite. Both recordings are fixtures in my playlist.


----------



## Chilham

Whilst some of you are listening to Milhaud's 6th, my Saturday Symphony is Brahms' 3rd. Indicates the length of the journey I'm on and the distance travelled.










Brahms: Symphony No. 3

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## mikeh375

Malx said:


> Some Bach.
> 
> *J S Bach, Sonata and Partita for solo violin BWV 1005/6 & Sonata for violin and harpsichord BWV 1016* - Arthur Grumiaux & Egida Giordani Sartori*.*
> 
> Is it fair to say a classic recording - I think so.
> 
> Now off to get my first Covid vaccine shot.


I have this too Malx. A lot of violinist I've spoken to over the years about Bach have mentioned Grumiaux.


----------



## Rogerx

English Suites 1-3
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Bourdon

*Albinoni*

Concertos Op.7 Nos.9-12
Sonata a cinque in G minor Op.2 No.6
Sonata a cinque in D Op.2 No.5


----------



## vincula

Such a beautiful album









Here are some interesting reviews:

https://classicalmjourney.blogspot.com/2018/07/edward-elgar-william-walton-cello.html

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, WAB 105. Bernard Haitink, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

First listen to this disc, which I bought off a strong recommendation from Brahmsianhorn in his survey thread for this work. I'm very impressed! State of the art sound, as ought to be expected from a recording from 2010 (I don't have many recent classical recordings, now that I think about it) from a great orchestra's in-house label. And the performance is incredible. Haitink really holds it all together, never losing sight of the overall architecture of the symphony, where some other recordings I've heard can come off as somewhat episodic.


----------



## Ned Low

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.5 in B-flat major, WAB 105. Bernard Haitink, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> 
> First listen to this disc, which I bought off a strong recommendation from Brahmsianhorn in his survey thread for this work. I'm very impressed! State of the art sound, as ought to be expected from a recording from 2010 (I don't have many recent classical recordings, now that I think about it) from a great orchestra's in-house label. And the performance is incredible. Haitink really holds it all together, never losing sight of the overall architecture of the symphony, where some other recordings I've heard can come off as somewhat episodic.


Hiatink's recordings of Bruckner's symphonies with Wiener Philharmoniker and SDBR are slower than the complete symphony cycle he made with Royal Concertgebouw. I personally prefer his RCO recordings as they are more dramatic and flexible.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Piano Quartet #1 - Amadeus Quartet/Gilels. One of the greatest finales in any genre.

Ligeti - Atmospheres - Nott/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Shostakovich - String Quartet #9 - Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet

Modigliani Quartet, Sabine Meyer (clarinet), Bruno Schneider (horn), Dag Jensen (bassoon), Knut Erik Sundquist (double bass)


----------



## sbmonty

Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10
Quatuor Modigliani


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart, Cimarosa, Vivaldi, Stamitz - Concertos for Two Flutes - Rampal, Kudo


----------



## eljr

Good day all!










Simon Rattle conducts Stravinsky

Recorded Live in September 2007

Berliner Philharmoniker & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2008
Catalogue No: 2076300
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 75 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2009
First Choice
Best Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
51st Awards (2008)
Best Choral Performance


----------



## mparta

Ned Low said:


> Hiatink's recordings of Bruckner's symphonies with Wiener Philharmoniker and SDBR are slower than the complete symphony cycle he made with Royal Concertgebouw. I personally prefer his RCO recordings as they are more dramatic and flexible.


If you've not heard thiS BRSO, hold that thought. This one is magnificent and moves.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ned Low said:


> Hiatink's recordings of Bruckner's symphonies with Wiener Philharmoniker and SDBR are slower than the complete symphony cycle he made with Royal Concertgebouw. I personally prefer his RCO recordings as they are more dramatic and flexible.


As impressed as I was with this late BRSO recording, I'm convinced that I'll absolutely need to track down Haitink's RCO Bruckner cycle at some point in my lifetime...

All I can say for now is that finale... wow. That was probably the best performance of a Brucknerian finale I have ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152356


*Mili Balakirev*

Piano Sonata in B flat minor
Nocturne No. 2 in B minor
Mazurka No. 1 in A flat major
Mazurka No. 2 in C sharp minor
Valse-Caprice No. 2 in D flat major
Waltz No. 4 in B flat major
The Lark
Scherzo No. 1 in B minor
Polka in F sharp minor

Danny Driver, piano

2011


----------



## Vasks

*Klughardt - Festival Overture, Op. 78 (Hermus/cpo)
Thuille - Piano Quintet in E-flat, Op. 20 (Falk Qrt +/ASV)
Reger - Two Songs for Alto & Orchestra - Das Dorf & Flieder (Braun/Koch)*


----------



## Coach G

This morning, two vintage gems on vinyl:

















In my opinon, the finest _Ein Heldenlieben_ by Erich Liensdorf, smoothed out, as _Ein Heldenlieben_ can be easily overplayed so that it sounds like huffing and puffing and not very musical. This is followed by two immortal Trios by Brahms featuring Yehudi Menuhin and his sister, Hephzibah, joined by Alan Civil on the _Horn Trio_ and Maurice Gendron on the more standard _Trio_. These recordings are hard to find on CD, but are wonderful, and as a matter of music trivia, exemplar horn player Alan Civil featured in the Brahms' _Horn Trio_, was once the "Fifth Beatle" sitting in with the greatest Rock Band in the history of the solar system for _For No One_ and _Penny Lane_.


----------



## SanAntone

*Machover*: _Hyperstring Trilogy
_










> The Hyperstring Trilogy has been recognized as one of Tod Machover's most important works. The three pieces are written for hyperinstruments, specially designed musical instruments enhanced and expanded using technology, invented by Machover and his team at the Media Lab in 1986.
> 
> Begin Again Again for Hypercello, the first of the works that comprise the Hyperstring Trilogy, was written for Yo-Yo Ma and was premiered at the Tanglewood Festival in 1991. Kim Kashkashian and the Los Angeles Philharmonic premiered Song of Penance for Hyperviola and Chamber Orchestra in 1992. Forever and Ever was premiered in 1993 by Ani Kavafian and the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra. Machover always planned the three works as an evening-long trilogy, loosely based on the dramatic and psychological sweep of Dante's Divine Comedy. The Trilogy explores loss and gain, pain and recovery, despair and hope and, in passing, what is lost and gained by technology.
> 
> A critically acclaimed recording of the Hyperstring Trilogy is available on Oxingale Records, featuring soloists Matt Haimovitz, Kim Kashkashian, and Ani Kavafian, along with Gil Rose leading the Boston Modern Orchestra Project.


Really quite effective and often beautiful.


----------



## starthrower

Berg: Seven Early Songs, Three Orchestral Pieces, Chamber Concerto


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18

Sa Chen

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186944
Label: Pentatone
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Remastered)

Walter Berry (baritone), Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Leonard Bernstein (piano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra: Leonard Bernstein and piano


----------



## eljr

Joachim Raff: Works for Choir, Piano & Orchestra

Tra Nguyen (piano), Josefin Wolving, Lena Nordlund, Lena Palmquist (vocal soloists)

Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera, Sångkraft Chamber Choir, Andrea Quinn

Release Date: 19th Jul 2010
Catalogue No: CDS1089
Label: Sterling
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger* : _Pieces for Lute_
Paul O'Dette


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Symphonies No. 3 and 5*
Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Beecham + Schubert = perfect Saturday morning.


----------



## Coach G

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 152356
> 
> 
> *Mili Balakirev*
> 
> Piano Sonata in B flat minor
> Nocturne No. 2 in B minor
> Mazurka No. 1 in A flat major
> Mazurka No. 2 in C sharp minor
> Valse-Caprice No. 2 in D flat major
> Waltz No. 4 in B flat major
> The Lark
> Scherzo No. 1 in B minor
> Polka in F sharp minor
> 
> Danny Driver, piano
> 
> 2011


By-and-large, I think that Mili Balakirev's music is uninteresting. Even so, he deserves his rightful place in the Music Hall of Fame just for being such a catalyst who is so much responsible for the Russian school as we know it today. As the founder and leader of the Mighty Five, without Balakirev, we'd have no Mussorgky, no Borodin, and no Rimsky-Korsakov. No Rimsky-Korsakov, and then you have no Glazunov, no Stravinsky, at least as we know them today. Like Nadia Boulanger who was so instrumental in the American school, as she taught Copland, Piston, Daimond, Fine, and even Glass; Balakirev is one of the great teachers and inspirations in classical music. Put Schoenberg on that list too, except that Schoenberg was also a great composer in his own rite; but where would Berg and Webern have ended up if not for their fearless leader?

Two non-musicians who I think also make the cut for the Music Hall of Fame are William Shakespeare and Walt Disney. Even if Shakespeare was musically illiterate his plays and poems have inspired the likes of Berlioz, Tchaikovsky, Verdi, Vaughan Williams, Copland, Barber, and Bernstein to compose great and monumental musical adaptations from Shakespeare's universe. Meanwhile, Walt Disney's imagination and business-sense created another universe of animation and sound with artist and musicians who he inspired to create the standard of American entertainment.


----------



## Bourdon

*Piccinini*

Book 1

Luciano Contini


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Kabalevsky - various orchestral works for late afternoon and early evening. Comments are from a previous post of mine.

Musical conservatism came naturally to Kabalevsky but it's unfair to say that he was a third-rate lightweight and that his music lacked colour and originality - I think it is more a case of Kabalevsky the craftsman was as Kabalevsky the craftsman did. I doubt that his music would have significantly changed with or without the concept of Soviet Realism - what came naturally to Kabalevsky just happened to fit in with the party line, and anyway his music continued in a similar vein for the rest of his career when far fewer ideological strictures were in place. One writer once described Kabalevsky's work as, broadly speaking, 'Prokofiev-and-water', and although I wouldn't accuse Kabalevsky of appropriation there may well be something in that in terms of the music's overall effect.

Piano Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.9 (1928):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.23 (1935 - rev. 1973):










_The Comedians_ - suite for small orchestra from the incidental music for the Mark Daniel play _The Inventor and the Comedians_ op.26 (1938-40):
Suite for orchestra from the opera _Colas Breugnon_ op.24 (1936-38):
_Romeo and Juliet_ - musical sketches for large symphony orchestra op.56 (1956):










Cello Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.49 (1948-49):
_Vesna_ [_Spring_] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.65 (1960):
Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.77 (1964):


----------



## WVdave

A good project for a day off on Saturday -- sifting my way through some local $1 each Goodwill LP's finds from after work last night....


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Dmitri Kabalevsky - various orchestral works for late afternoon and early evening. Comments are from a previous post of mine.
> 
> Musical conservatism came naturally to Kabalevsky but it's unfair to say that he was a third-rate lightweight and that his music lacked colour and originality - I think it is more a case of Kabalevsky the craftsman was as Kabalevsky the craftsman did. I doubt that his music would have significantly changed with or without the concept of Soviet Realism - what came naturally to Kabalevsky just happened to fit in with the party line, and anyway his music continued in a similar vein for the rest of his career when far fewer ideological strictures were in place. One writer once described Kabalevsky's work as, broadly speaking, 'Prokofiev-and-water', and although I wouldn't accuse Kabalevsky of appropriation there may well be something in that in terms of the music's overall effect.
> 
> Piano Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.9 (1928):
> Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.23 (1935 - rev. 1973):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Comedians_ - suite for small orchestra from the incidental music for the Mark Daniel play _The Inventor and the Comedians_ op.26 (1938-40):
> Suite for orchestra from the opera _Colas Breugnon_ op.24 (1936-38):
> _Romeo and Juliet_ - musical sketches for large symphony orchestra op.56 (1956):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cello Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.49 (1948-49):
> _Vesna_ [_Spring_] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.65 (1960):
> Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.77 (1964):


First Balakirev, now Kabalevsky! Today must be "Love Your Under-Appreciated Russian Composers Day". I like Kabalevsky's _Piano Sonatas #3_ which was good enough for Vladimir Horowitz who recorded it:









Here's another set to add to our Love Your Under-Appreciated Russian Composers Day observance:









I know nothing about Kallinkov but heard his _Symphony #1_ on Youtube and liked it enough to order the NAXOS recording.


----------



## calvinpv

Béla Bartók: *20 Hungarian Folksongs*, Sz. 92 (István Lantos, piano, Erika Sziklay, soprano)

From the Bartók complete edition on Hungaroton. Very beautiful music. I think I'm going to explore the remainder of his songs, as that seems to be where Bartók presents his folk music "source material" in a more unaltered state.






Béla Bartók: *14 Bagatelles*, Sz. 38 (Zoltán Kocsis)

I got bored of these bagatelles when I last heard them a few years ago, but I now think more highly of them. I still prefer his later piano works, though.






Zoltán Kodály: *Sonata for Cello & Piano*, Op. 4 (Dénes Várjon, piano, Miklós Perényi, cello)

Maybe not as good as the solo cello sonata but still a nice piece.


----------



## eljr

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell

Release Date: 31st Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4834076
Label: Decca
Length: 72 minutes

I find it astounding that this recording won no awards. Supports what is true in all of life, it is hard to make a name for yourself but once you do, you can do no wrong.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> As impressed as I was with this late BRSO recording, I'm convinced that I'll absolutely need to track down Haitink's RCO Bruckner cycle at some point in my lifetime...
> 
> All I can say for now is that finale... wow. That was probably the best performance of a Brucknerian finale I have ever heard.


I have recently acquired Haitinks earlier RCO, or CO as they were then,recordings after having lived with the BRSO recordings for a while. My conclusion is that the earlier set is definitely a young mans cycle - no hanging around with plenty youthful enthusiasm, were as the BRSO recordings are more considered readings with the benefit of a lifetime of conducting the symphonies. The BRSO have better sound but I am very happy to have both to hand and depending on the mood of the day will reach for one or the other.


----------



## starthrower

Lyric Suite: Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Du Hirte Israel, höre BWV 104

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 6
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This is a symphony that is very deeply important to me. When I first listened to it, three and a half decades ago, all I knew of Mahler's work at the time was the First Symphony. I checked out from the county library an LP set of the Sixth and Ninth, Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic, and from side one, track one, I knew my life would never be the same. I had no idea that music could be like this!

Kubelík's Sixth is truly excellent, but there are a few quibbles to get out of the way. First, the tempos for the first movement and the scherzo are very fast, too fast in my opinion. The first movement is marked "Allegro energico, ma non troppo," and this certainly abuses any reasonable concept of "non troppo." Similarly, the Scherzo is marked "_Wuchtig_," "massive," and it still comes across as massive, but maybe the massiveness of a terrifying cloud of tephra blasted out of a volcanic eruption, surging right at you! Accepting these tempo issues, this is a great performance, incisive but also soaring lyrically when needed, and very well articulated and phrased despite the fast tempos.

The other minor quibble is that Mahler's final decision was that the Andante should be second, and I've come around to believing that order as being correct. But many recordings of the Sixth that I love do indeed place the Scherzo second, and in the end I'm not that concerned about it. Anyway, Kubelík's soaring, heartfelt Andante is one of the best! I love it.

And then we come to the Finale, probably the most gut-wrenching, tragic music in all of the symphonic repertoire. Kubelík's and the Bavarians' performance is terrific here, full of astounding color and detail, but also pulling no punches, granting no quarter. The devastation is complete.


----------



## Itullian

Loving these.


----------



## Art Rock

Zemlinsky - String Quartets (Lasalle Quartet, Brilliant)

Interesting: the two later quartets to me foreshadow Shostakovich. They are from 1924-1936, whereas Shosty wrote his first in 1938.


----------



## Guest

Meh...he underplays the drama too much for my taste.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major BWV 1069

played by the Altberg Ensemble on period instruments


----------



## Mark Dee

I started the day with the Big Guitar Box from the Bach Guild (my accompaniment while doing the housework)









This afternoon I listened to the Berlioz CD from a very cheap but surprisingly good sounding box set from MusicBank - with a definite fake performance of the Overture from Roman Carnival (Alberto Lizzio, tut, tut), but possibly genuine performances of the Damnation of Faust and Symphonie Fantastique.









While helping my daughter to decorate her room, I had on the Solo Guitar Channel on Accuradio (the icon of that channel below):









and to round off the day I'll be dipping my toes into the Big Vivaldi Box, again from Bach Guild.


----------



## Mark Dee

mparta said:


> I have to say, as a bit of a pianist, whatever you hear on this disc, I cannot imagine what she is doing with her hands on that keyboard. If I made a posture like that I'd fall off the bench and crack my head
> :scold:


Maybe superglue had something to do with it .... did they have superglue then ... 2 part epoxy maybe ...?


----------



## Malx

Inspired by Knorf's traversal of the recent release of the Kubelik Mahler Symphony cycle I dug out my old doorstop set (3 old style double CD cases in cardboard sleeve).

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Edith Mathis (soprano), Norma Procter (contralto), Chorus & Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik.*

An excellent performance, the sound is hardly state of the art by todays standards, but I'm not sure I could justify the expense of the new release - I am presuming it has been re-mastered.


----------



## Musicaterina

Helene Liebmann: Cello Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op.11

played by Maria Bergmann (piano) and Thomas Blees (cello). By the way, I know the cellist personally.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert: String Quintet in C major D956*
Jascha Heifetz
Israel Baker
William Primrose
Gregor Piatigorsky
Gabor Rejto

℗1961









*CD #59 FROM










Looked it up today - two weeks from today, March 27th, will mark exactly 10 years since I ordered that magnificent set from JPC for a fraction of the current asking price.

Arthur Grumiaux set ships soon. Good thing these are inanimate objects. If not, the Heifetz box might start crying about neglect for a while once Grumiaux gets here. The same goes for the Perlman, Menuhin, and Szeryng complete edition boxes. Stern is too new to have any right to complain.









*


----------



## haziz

*Debussy: La Mer
Ibert: Ports of Call*
_Boston SO - Munch_


----------



## Barbebleu

The Art of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli Vol. 5. Superb piano playing.


----------



## Rambler

*Mr Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (viola da gamba) on hyperion









Last night I listened to a disc of Abel's music for flute and strings. Tonight I'm listening to my only other disc devoted to Abel. This is a disc of music for solo viola da gamba. It won a Gramophone award in 2008 and I must say it is very good. The music is of such a quality that it bears comparison in my mind to the solo suites of JS Bach.

All round this is an excellent disc.


----------



## Art Rock

I had to blink twice, because I have that LP cover as decoration in my computer corner - but with a different content (Mahler's 4th).

Edit: this one...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schmidt - The Book With Seven Seals*
Lothar Zagrosek/Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vienna State Opera Chorus, Peter Schreier, Robert Holl, Thomas Moser, Carolyn Watkinson, Sylvia Greenberg, Kurt Rydl

We'll see how far I get with this work today. I've tried it before in the past and it's failed to hold my attention. But I've heard lots of appreciation for it from several people here, so I'm giving it another go.


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 "New World"

Rafael Kubelik

Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

This is a lovely performance, not out to ruffle anyone's feathers but not lackadaisical, either. The only word that comes to mind for this is gemütlichkeit.


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & Winter









Hans Abrahamsen is another composer that I only have 2 CD's of in my collection. This disc achieved some level of popularity amongst 'classical music' listeners, or so I understand. Quite delicate and relatively easy to appreciate. Well it is for me, but in my youth (40 or so years ago) I rather struggled to appreciate the then avante garde.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Biwa

Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé

Igor Stravinsky: The Song of the Nightingale

Camerata Singers
New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, conductor


----------



## Barbebleu

Biwa said:


> View attachment 152387
> 
> 
> Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: The Song of the Nightingale
> 
> Camerata Singers
> New York Philharmonic
> Pierre Boulez, conductor


That's as bonkers a cover as you're likely to see. :lol:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Boston SO - Colin Davis_










*Chopin: Nocturnes*
_Rubinstein
_


----------



## mparta

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schmidt - The Book With Seven Seals*
> Lothar Zagrosek/Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vienna State Opera Chorus, Peter Schreier, Robert Holl, Thomas Moser, Carolyn Watkinson, Sylvia Greenberg, Kurt Rydl
> 
> We'll see how far I get with this work today. I've tried it before in the past and it's failed to hold my attention. But I've heard lots of appreciation for it from several people here, so I'm giving it another go.


My experience exactly. Tried, didn't connect. Not sure how many times I'm willing to do that. Nothing with the symphonies either, honestly.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

mparta said:


> My experience exactly. Tried, didn't connect. Not sure how many times I'm willing to do that. Nothing with the symphonies either, honestly.


Yup. I did manage to listen to the whole thing, but I found most of it to be turgid and frankly just boring. There's a mono recording with Mitropoulos conducting and Wunderlich in the principal tenor role. Maybe some day that will be the one to do it for me. I like the 4th symphony slightly better, not so much the 3rd. My favorite work of his I've heard is the piano quintet. The music seems rather bloated and stodgy in general, but I thought that about Reger and others of his school at first too, and now I love them.


----------



## Biwa

Barbebleu said:


> That's as bonkers a cover as you're likely to see. :lol:


With the coming of spring...


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Wiener Philharmoniker|Leonard Bernstein


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Yup. I did manage to listen to the whole thing, but I found most of it to be turgid and frankly just boring. There's a mono recording with Mitropoulos conducting and Wunderlich in the principal tenor role. Maybe some day that will be the one to do it for me. I like the 4th symphony slightly better, not so much the 3rd. My favorite work of his I've heard is the piano quintet. The music seems rather bloated and stodgy in general, but I thought that about Reger and others of his school at first too, and now I love them.


I hope you come to like it. It could be the recording. I've found that some recordings of the piece do come across as quite boring to me.


----------



## Rogerx

French duets

Steven Osborne (piano), Paul Lewis (piano)

Debussy: 6 Epigraphes antiques
Debussy: Petite Suite
Fauré: Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Poulenc: Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Stravinsky: Three Easy Pieces for Piano Duet


----------



## opus55

Ives: Symphony No. 2
New York Philharmonic|Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Dimace

I don't know if this one is the best *Requiem* out there, but surely is the one I like it the most. (my second choice is also with the Karajan and the Janowitz / Wächter from DG) EMI, 2XLP Box, 1977, GLORIOUS sound like an earthquake. Die Frau Tomowa - Sintow and the great Jose are simply perfect. Lovely set.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This is a lovely performance, not out to ruffle anyone's feathers but not lackadaisical, either. The only word that comes to mind for this is *gemütlichkeit.*
> 
> View attachment 152379


Not only. Eugen is GREAT conductor. Don't forget his glorious Bruckner. I love him.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 36 and 38

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Gothos

Two pieces of music I am entirely unfamiliar with.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind

Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## Coach G

opus55 said:


> Ives: Symphony No. 2
> New York Philharmonic|Leonard Bernstein


This was one of Bernstein's final recordings, and fitting that America's first and foremost American-born conductor would ride off into the sunset conducting the music of Ives, which was America's foremost composer. Bernstein would also revisit Copland's _Symphony #3_, Roy Harris' _Symphony #3_ and William Schuman's _Symphony #3_ late in his career. You might call it "Three American Symphonies Squared."


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Thalia Ensemble


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49/ The Oceanides, Op. 73

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## vincula

What a great singer Teresa Berganza was! Very underrated. Pilar Lorengar, Teresa Berganza and Victoria de los Ángeles are very close to my heart.

I currently trying to Britten up this rainy Sunday with this little gem. Should get whirled more, even though I seriously doubt it''ll raise my spirits today.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Someone posted this recording a few posts back. Thanks for suggesting it's really great!









And now i'm ending my night with this. First time listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Mass in B Minor

Rundfunkchor Leipzig (chorus), Anton Scharinger (bass-baritone), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Arleen Augér (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Anton Scharinger (bass)

Peter Schreier


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of orchestral works by Boris Lyatoshinsky either side of the weekly grocery run.

Here is another of those Soviet composers who between the mid-30s and mid-50s had to tone down their spikier tendencies if they were adjudged to have contravened the dictum of Socialist Realism in the arts. In Lyatoshinsky's case eyebrows were raised most of all by his second symphony - even when it was only at the rehearsal stage - and he was obliged to heavily revise it (this was about the time when the infamous _Pravda_ article denouncing the music of Shostakovich was released).

Although anxious as to where his future as a composer lay while his second symphony remained unperformed, Lyatoshinsky weathered the storm relatively well with non-symphonic works until the long shadows of the mid-30s got caught up with him and got him embroiled in the absurdity that was the 'Zhdanov Conference' of 1948 (his second symphony, by then well over a decade old, was again singled out). Lyatoshinsky kept a relatively low profile for the next two or three years, and in 1952 the carrot replaced the stick in the form of a Stalin Prize (his second) for some soundtrack work.

Lyatoshinsky's third symphony was also revised due to 'encouragement' by the cultural authorities, but at least in his case the worst was past and he was pretty much left alone after that until his death in 1968, although he never became the modernist (with a small 'm') that he aspired to be in the 1930s.

Although his music has never exactly shook me by the lapels I still think of Lyatoshinsky as a composer of interest based on what I've got - a pity then that there seems to be nothing available apart his five symphonies, a smattering of other orchestral works and some songs.

Symphony no.2 in B-minor op.26 (1935-36 - rev. 1940):
_Slavic Concerto_ for piano and orchestra op.54 (1953):










Symphony no.3 in B-minor op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954):
Suite for orchestra from the incidental music to the play _Romeo and Juliet_ op.56 (1955):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat minor op.63 (1963):
Symphony no.5 in C [_Slavonic_] op.67 (1965-66):


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2/ Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49/ The Oceanides, Op. 73
> 
> Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


The output of the Hallé Orchestra really is remarkable. I'm really curious about their Wagner Ring cycle. Any opinions?

Listening to Vaughan Williams _Pastoral Symphony_ and enjoying it more than I usually do...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 *

This guy is one of the best Bruckner conductors I've ever heard.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata BWV 79 "Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild"

played by the orchestra of the J. S. Bachstiftung St. Gallen conducted by Rudolf Lutz


----------



## Ned Low

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 *
> 
> This guy is one of the best Bruckner conductors I've ever heard.
> 
> View attachment 152405


One of the best sets. Try his 5th with that amazing finale, 8th and the monumental 9th.


----------



## Rogerx

Canto Gregoriano

The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos
anon.: Hosanna filio David
anon.: Kyrie fons bonitatis
anon.: Oculi omnium
anon.: Pange lingua
anon.: Puer natus est
anon.: Salve Regina


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Mazurkas*
_Arthur Rubinstein_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Petri Kumela playing CPE Bach on guitar. I want to that!


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Last Seven Words of Christ

Amadeus Quartet










Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Nelson Mass"

Trevor Pinnock

The English Concert, Felicity Lott, Carolyn Watkinson, The English Concert Choir, Maldwyn Davies, David Wilson-Johnson, Nicholas Parle


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 199 & 165 - Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.

Blunier and the Beethoven Orchestra Bonn


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening. All excellent albums.

Milhaud: Symphony No. 6. For Saturday Symphony.










Mozart, Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Mahler: Piano Quartet. Skride Piano Quartet










Shostakovich: Symphonies 2, 5,7,8,12. Haitink, Concertgebouw and LPO










Elgar: Violin Concerto. Nicola Benedetti, Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra,










Bax: Tintagel, others. Hallé, Hallé Choir, Mark Elder










Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro. Edith Mathis, Water Berry, Margaret Price, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Bridgette Fassbaender. Bohm, Bayerische Staatsoper, München (live 1977 broadcast)


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.
> 
> Blunier and the Beethoven Orchestra Bonn


Good Luck to the Mackems this afternoon.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Ned Low

...
I would like to be able to appreciate Webren's music. What to listen to next!?


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Berg - Lyric Suite for String Quartet - LaSalle Quartet


Schubert - Lieder - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Sviatoslav Richter (Live in Salzburg, 1977)


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, / Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20

Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1961-09-22
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Musicaterina

Rogerx said:


> JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba
> 
> Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


I like the Sonatas for Viola da gamba by Johann Sebastian Bach very much, and I like them even better when they are played on a real viola da gamba and a harpsichord.

Here, as an example, the Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord in G Major played by Eric Miller, viola da gamba, and Max Yount, harpsichord:


----------



## eljr

I listened to music from St Malachy's this morning, as I generally do on Sunday morning. 

They do an amazing job every week. This week was the best the music has even been. :angel:


----------



## Vasks

*Stradella - Overture to "San Giovanni Battista" (Chenier/Alpha)
Gesualdo - Canzon francese del Principe (Christie/Harmonia mundi)
Legrenzi - La Foscari & La Colloreta from "Sonate a due e tre, Op.2 (Parnassi musici/cpo)
Manfredini - Concerti, Op. 3, Nos. 7 & 8 (Remy/cpo)
Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 Violins and Cello, Op.3. No. 11 (Turovsky/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152422


*Mili Balakirev*

Symphony No. 1 in C major
Islamey
Tamara

Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin, conductor

1994


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Philippe Entremont (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## ELbowe

Thrift find:
Anne Sofie Von Otter Sings Sibelius
Anne Sofie Von Otter, Bengt Forsberg 
BIS-CD 30th Anniversary Edition. Recording April 1994 and March 1995 at Nybrokajen 11 (the former Academy of Music), Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## Art Rock

Scriabin 1 (Philadelphia Orchestra, Muti, EMI)

Impressive!


----------



## Knorf

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> This guy is one of the best Bruckner conductors I've ever heard.


[Referring to Stanisław Skrowaczewski]

I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## Bkeske

Alain Lombard conducts Prokofiev Violin Concerto #1 & 2. Orchestre Philharmonique De Strasbourg With Pierre Amoyal, violin. Erato 1974 French pressing.

View attachment 152425


----------



## vincula

Dustin' off some vinyl and having lots of fun with it!

Tubes do keep me warm through the hard Scandinavian winter









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set!
Sound and performance.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Marche Slave


----------



## eljr

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

There is a cohesion and clarity of purpose here that I've not always found in this ensemble's earlier recordings. The tone is luminous, textures are admirably clear; the 'big' sound I recall... - Gramophone Magazine, February 2021 More…
Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: 4851340
Label: Decca
Length: 82 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Springer conducts Roussel - Piano Concerto , O.P. 36 & Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major. Hamburger Symphoniker With Maria Littauer, piano. Turnabout 1971

View attachment 152428


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Apparition de l'Église Éternelle
Diptyque


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part one for tonight.

Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1890-91 - rev. 1917):










_Aleko_ - opera in one act WoO [Libretto: Vladimir Nemirovich-Danchenko, after the poem _Tsygany_ [_The Gypsies_] by Aleksandr Pushkin] (1892):










Symphony no.1 in D-minor op.13 (1895):










_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.3 no.2 (1892):
_(6) Moments Musicaux_ for piano op.16 (1896):


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4. Rattle, Birmingham 

DSCH spent most of his life composing and performing under an authoritarian leadership that provided little artistic guidance but certainly provided severe political guidance when he seemed and yearned to draw out side the lines... I will never get the complexity of his life and his decisions but admire his efforts such as this to demonstrate humanness in a humanless environment ....


----------



## Bkeske

Gidon Kremer - Edition Lockenhaus Vol. 1/2. ECM New Series, 2 LP gatefold 1986 German pressing. All live from the Lockenhaus Festival.

View attachment 152430

View attachment 152431


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152434


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, op. 77
Violin Concerto No. 2 in C sharp minor, op. 129

Alina Ibragimova, violin
State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov"
Vladimir Jurowski, conductor

2020


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 8
Very many singers
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This is one of the Kubelík Mahler cycle I've never heard before, but I'm expecting great things on the basis of the Second from this cycle, which has long been among my favorites, as well as the recommendation of more than one friend whose tastes I trust.

First impression: the electricity of the opening rivals the famous Solti recording! I didn't expect that. But as it goes along, there is a ton more attention to detail with Kubelík, which I did expect; Solti in Part I always sounds to me like he's impatient to get to the next big orchestragasm. And that's weird because Kubelík in Part I is on the order of two minutes faster than Solti; I think it has something to do with Kubelík's superior attention to numerous inner details. Anyway, I'm not sure this quite rivals my current favorite Mahler 8 (which is Boulez); it's still just a bit too fast at times for me, but it's very, very good, and I'm loving it!

And here's Dietrich Fischer Dieskau as Pater ecstaticus causing me to momentarily doubt my heterosexuality... In general, this might be the finest collection of solo vocal performances I've ever heard in the Eighth.

This is an ecstatic, superb, sublime Part II. And that confirms my contentment with having finally procured the complete Kubelík Mahler cycle. I'll be returning to this Eighth often.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Michael Haydn: Symphony in F, No.10 (c.1774)

played by the Slovak Chamber Orchestra conducted by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## Bkeske

Don't know how many of these I will actually get through, but have never played them all through as a set in order. Got this set really cheap, and the vinyl is in really great shape. And I'm kinda in the mood, so.... I have many of these singly or in other sets.

Herbert Von Karajan - Great Symphonies. Deutsche Grammophon 6 LP box set. All with the Berlin Philharmonic. Not sure when this set was released, but would guess in the late 70's. Italian pressings.

Included are :

Beethoven Symphony #3 & "Coriolan" Overture

Schubert Symphony #8 'Unfinished'

Mendelssohn Symphony #4 'Italian'

Brahms Symphony #1

Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 & Marche Slave

Sibelius Symphony #5 & Tapiola

Prokofiev Symphony #5

View attachment 152442


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: _Lyrische Suite_
Juilliard String Quartet

Move on from Mahler just a bit further into the twentieth century and one finds oneself straightaway encountering the "Second Viennese School," and Alban Berg in particular. Notably, Schönberg, Berg, Webern, Křenek, et al, were hugely obsessive Mahler fans, long before just about anyone else was.

Berg's _Lyric Suite_ is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, and is a piece I regard as the leading candidate for greatest string quartet of the twentieth century. I don't know why exactly I chose this later Juilliard String Quartet recording for today, but I can say it is one of my favorites among all of the Juilliard SQ's recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

DSCH-10th Symphony.

Solti and the CSO.


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*
_Rubinstein - New Symphony Orchestra of London - Skrowaczewski (No. 1)
Rubinstein - Symphony of the Air - Wallenstein (No. 2)_


----------



## Itullian

Going through this fantastic set i received today.
This guy was an amazing pianist.
I am thoroughly enthralled with his playing.
Excellent sound.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Strauss - Four Last Songs*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/George Szell

Simply one of my favorite recordings of anything - ever. I could listen to it on repeat for hours.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
Elsie Morison
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This is another from the Kubelík Mahler symphony cycle that I've never heard before, but immediately I'm enjoying this immensely and think I'll just bask in happiness and not engage too critically. If I notice anything I think I need to comment on, I'll add in an edit or two.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I listened to Lyric Suite by Alban Berg with the Tetzlaff quartet while slicing chicken for dinner. It takes me some time to get to know this piece well, but I like it without knowing why. My favorite Berg piece is the violin concerto.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - Symphony No. 4*
Eugen Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic

I must be in a nostalgic mood today. This is another one of my absolute favorite albums, an opulent and über-Romantic Brahms cycle that just might be my desert island choice for these extraordinary symphonies.


----------



## Guest




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23* 'Appassionata'
_Georges Pludermacher_ (live)


----------



## Merl

More Berg for this week's SQ thread. Just finished the first one and I'm now on the 2nd.


----------



## haziz




----------



## cougarjuno

Two wonderful symphonies by this brilliant though extremely neglected composer


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5*
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
Lilya Zilberstein, Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

All of the music above sounded great. I must have been in a different release, or Spotify fixed the old one, because the second Beethoven piano concerto had no sound issues in the third movement like the last time I tried it.


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, op.11. Evgeny Kissin, Dmitri Kitaenko, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

I'm amazed by this performance. Kissin, then a child of 13, plays with perfect Russian virtuosity. The orchestral accompaniment, flawed though its score may be, has never sounded more convincing. Excellent sound, by '80s Soviet standards. Definitely one of the more compelling recordings of this work I've ever heard.


----------



## haziz




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Just a few favorite tracks off of this 2-CD set ...
Verdi - Requiem - Fritz Reiner


----------



## 13hm13

Frederick Fennell, Eastman Wind Ensemble - British And American Band Classics


----------



## 13hm13

Ordoñez: Symphonies (werner ehrhardt, l'arte dell mondo)


----------



## Conrad2

Ravel, Debussy & Fauré String Quartets
Quatuor Ébène
Label: Erato Disques
Release Year: 2008








Decided to give this a listen after a rave review from Merl.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152449


*César Franck*

String Quartet in D major
Piano Quintet in F minor

Quator Danel
Paavali Jumppanen, piano

2017


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Das Alban Berg Quartett - The Teldec Recordings
Mozart: String Quartets, Nos. 14 - 23


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 
( Disc 1)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## calvinpv

Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 3* (Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi)
Prokofiev: *Vision Fugitives* (Boris Berman)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

A bit of wake up music.


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard Künneke: Piano Concerto Op. 36/ Serenade/ Eduard: Zigeunerweisen

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ernst Theis


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

and Scarlatti Concerti Grossi

Mirella Freni (soprano), Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

Solisti dell'orchestra "Scarlatti" Napoli, Ettore Gracis


----------



## 6Strings

These guys are amazing! I haven't seen anything new from them in a few years, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Banks, D: Horn Trio/ Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40/ Koechlin: Quatre Petites Pièces

Barry Tuckwell (horn), Brenton Langbein (violin) & Maureen Jones (piano)


----------



## vincula

These string quartets do deserve a much much wider audience. Give 'em a spin!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-3

Nikolaj Znaider (violin & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part two, either side of more decorating duty.

Piano Concerto no.2 in C-minor op.18 (1900-01):










_(10) Preludes_ for piano op.23 (1901-03):
Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.28 (1907):
_(13) Preludes_ for piano op.32 (1910):










Symphony no.2 in E-minor op.27 (1906-07):
_The Isle of the Dead_ - symphonic poem for orchestra, after a painting by Arnold Böcklin op.29 (1909):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Book 1 
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantata BWV 202 - Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.*


----------



## flamencosketches

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor, op.21. Evgeny Kissin, Dmitri Kitaenko, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

Just as good as the 1st on the same disc! Amazing.


----------



## Malx

A *Barber* fest this morning.

*Cello Concerto & Adagio for Strings* from the first disc below.
*The School for Scandal Overture & Symphony No 1* from the second disc.
*Knoxville:Summer of 1915 & Essays for Orchestra Nos 2+3* from the third disc.

Featuring - *Wendy Warner (Cello), Karina Gauvin (Soprano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.*

An excellent series of discs from Naxos.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sheherazade - Rimsky-Korsakov - Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra - Warner Classics


----------



## Chilham

Beware the Ides of March.










Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto

René Jacobs

Bernarda Fink, Jennifer Larmore, Barbara Schlick, Marianne Rorholm, Concert Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Ned Low




----------



## Dimace

As I have seen these 2,5 years I'm member to our community, it exists a big wave (like in Germany) for the string instruments among our members. Violins, cellos etc. aren't my thing, but I appreciate a lot the big players of these instruments and, this is the most important to me, the collectability some of these recordings have.

I have red hundreds of names of big performers in your posts, but, until now, nothing about the great *Devy Erlih *who, for me, is the most important violin performer in the record history of the instrument. What I mean is that his recordings are maybe the most expensive (with these from Kogan, Schneiderchan, Anja, Milstein) and the most difficult to be find, without need to sell your car to buy them.

When a recording with Devy, also comes from a historic / discontinued label as the *Disques Ades*(the 1st record label in France) then we have all the values make a great record together: Artistic value, history value and rarity. Find the music of Davy and listen to him. (this item is good only for collectors. Its music is good for everybody and you can find it in YT or elsewhere.) You will be amazed.

In todays presentation Devy plays Bach. (Disques Ades, 1xLP, around 1960) *The Six Sonates and Partitas for solo violin.*


----------



## Malx

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 152459
> 
> View attachment 152460
> 
> View attachment 152461


Nice selection Ned - I have all three of these discs and like them all. Is there something in the Elgar that suits female Cellists I wonder.


----------



## Malx

*Bax, Symphony No 5 & The Tale the Pine-Trees Knew - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words

Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Albinoni*

Concertos Op.9 2-3-5-8-9 & 11

I Musici


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich Symphony no. 8 Mariss Jansons and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152464


*Mili Balakirev*

Symphony No. 2 in D major
Russia, symphonic poem

Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin, conductor

1994


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Flaminio" (Vlad/Arts)
Graun - Sonata a tre in A major (Coin +/Auvidis)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI:19 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Minuet in E-flat, K. 122 (Vegh/Capriccio)*


----------



## haziz

Earlier Today:

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*_
Anda - Berlin Philharmonic - Kubelik
_









*
Chopin Nocturnes Nos. 1-9*
_Maria Joao Pires_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet in B flat - Fine Arts Quartet/Christina Ortiz


Bach - French Suites 1 & 2 - Glenn Gould


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Gustav Leonhardt

English Suites

This is his second recording ( first one Seon)


----------



## starthrower

Disc 4: Piano works: Sonata, Preludes, etc.

Anne Queffelec, Christian Ivaldi - piano


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## HerbertNorman

Haydn Symphony no. 46 and no. 104 Baltic Festival Orchestra


----------



## ELbowe

Berg's Lyric Suite 
This week quartet assignment.
Berg /Wellesz - Emerson String Quartet, Renée Fleming ‎- Lyric Suite / Sonnets By Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Decca Released: 2015..on-line listening.


----------



## eljr

Korngold: Violin Concerto and Bernstein: Serenade

Liza Ferschtman (violin)

Prague Symphony Orchestra, Het Gelders Orkest, Jiri Malat, Christian Vasquez

Release Date: 16th Mar 2018
Catalogue No: CC72755
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 "Erdödy", No. 1 & No. 2 "Quinten"

Quatuor Mosaiques


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

CD 2

Jeux d'eau
Sonatine
Prélude
Valse Nobles et Sentimentales
Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
A la manière de Chabrier
A la manière de Borodine
Gaspard de la Nuit

Anne Queffélec piano


----------



## Malx

Bax chamber music featuring harp. Not my usual fare but a disc I bought when it was first released - time to revisit.

*Bax, Quintet for harp and strings etc - Mobius.*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Requiem, Op. 5

Stuart Burrows (tenor)
Choeurs de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France,

L'Orchestre National de France- Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Mili Balakirev: Symphony No. 2 *
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra - Igor Golovschin_


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I was listening on YouTube to the music of Vivian Fung, a young contemporary composer from Canada who employs an eclectic approach. I really what she's doing up there in the great white north.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152469


*Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major
Grand Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs

Anastasia Seifetdinova, piano
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky

2009


----------



## Coach G

A lot of Mili Bakakirev recently. Is today his birthday? I never found his music interesting, and thought of him more as very important catalyst and teacher to the Might Five which included the likes of Mussorgsky, Borodin, and Rimsky-Korsakov. Maybe it's time I give Balakirev another chance. I only ONE CD that has his music on it. One by NAXOS that features "Islamey".

I mean, if it's good enough for all these the great minds on TC, then how bad can it be?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy to discover this today! I was wondering about some fingerings while practicing the first one and found one of my absolute favorites  Pablo Marquez!!!


----------



## haziz

*Mili Balakirev: Islamey / Tamara *
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra - Igor Golovschin_


----------



## haziz

Coach G said:


> A lot of Mili Bakakirev recently. Is today his birthday? I never found his music interesting, and thought of him more as very important catalyst and teacher to the Might Five which included the likes of Mussorgsky, Borodin, and Rimsky-Korsakov. Maybe it's time I give Balakirev another chance. I only ONE CD that has his music on it. One by NAXOS that features "Islamey".
> 
> I mean, if it's good enough for all these the great minds on TC, then how bad can it be?


A heck of a lot better than all of Bruckner and most of Mahler, both of whom are very popular here on TC. That at least is my humble opinion. Not my favorite composer amongst the "mighty five", or even number two, but a fine composer nevertheless.


----------



## eljr

Romantic: Greatest Masterworks of the 19th Century

Philippe Herreweghe and Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Matthias Goerne and Alexander Schmalcz, Trio Wanderer, Bernarda Fink and Roger Vignoles, Alain Planès, Olga Kern and Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexandre Tharaud, Werner Güra and Jan Schultsz, Isabelle Faust and Daniel Harding, Olga Kern,...

Release Date: 1st Nov 2011
Catalogue No: HM8500D
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 1 hour 48 minutes


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Inspired by the recommendations on the solo piano thread, I programmed a pair of British piano sonatas this morning:









*Bax - Piano Sonata No. 3 in G-Sharp Minor*
Michael Endres









*Bridge - Piano Sonata*
Kelvin Grout

The Bridge is a _very_ hardcore, intense masterpiece that really requires some serious attention, so I didn't end up listening to it all. But Bax's piano music is wonderful! A perfect blend of voluptuous impressionism and late Romantic British melodicism.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, Chicago SO, Fritz Reiner.*


----------



## haziz

*Bax: Symphony No. 1*
_BBC Philharmonic - Vernon Handley_

I have to confess a complete ignorance of the music of Sir Arnold Bax. It is time to partially fix that.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

I've never regarded this symphony as problematic in any way. It made sense to me just fine upon first acquaintance, from my teenage years forward.

This is another of the Kubelík cycle I've not heard before, and I'm enjoying it very much. I think there's a strain of "received wisdom" that the earlier symphonies are much better in this cycle, but for me anyway that's not holding up; the later symphonies are performed just as well, which is to say extremely well.


----------



## Itullian

This is a wonderful set.


----------



## haziz

*Khachaturian: Violin Concerto*
_Julia Fischer - Russian National Orchestra - Yakov Kreizberg_


----------



## Coach G

Itullian said:


> This is a wonderful set.


It is a great set; un-HIP but a very reverent, "English" take on Bach. Benjamin Britten was a good conductor and not just for his own works to which hos recordings are definitive. Britten's recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ that the composer dedicated to Britten and also enlists soloists from the Moscow premier (Mark Rezhetin and Galina Vishnevskaya) is probably the finest, or at least the finest to ever be recorded by a conductor who is not Russian.

PS:

Britten also did a great _St. John Passion_ by Bach; and English translation with his usual band of friends, Peter Pears as narrator and John Shirley-Quirk as Jesus.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Edith Mathis, Norma Procter 
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This magisterial account of the Second has been among my favorites for years. Mainly, in terms of critical listening, I'm listening for improvements made by the remaster to Blu-ray Disc, especially in terms of clarity and spaciousness of the sound stage, and they are substantial indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Bax: Symphony No. 1*
> _BBC Philharmonic - Vernon Handley_
> 
> I have to confess a complete ignorance of the music of Sir Arnold Bax. It is time to partially fix that.


I was first introduced to Bax by an article that said to listen to all the symphonies in sequence one evening at a time. It was a great week.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

This is a nice recording. The horns are well placed so they are easy to hear, which is a plus for me. I'm somewhat spoiled by Kertesz's take on this piece, emphasizing its dancing qualities, and Szell seems to downplay that, so it's difficult for me to appreciate what Szell is doing here.


----------



## Merl

Dug this one outta the CD rack for this week's Weekly SQ.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part three for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.3 in D-minor op.30 (1909):










_The Bells_ - choral symphony for mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Edgar Allan Poe] (1913):










_(8) Etudes-tableaux_ for piano op.33 (1911):
Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.36 (1913 - rev. 1931):


----------



## Itullian

Coach G said:


> It is a great set; un-HIP but a very reverent, "English" take on Bach. Benjamin Britten was a good conductor and not just for his own works to which hos recordings are definitive. Britten's recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ that the composer dedicated to Britten and also enlists soloists from the Moscow premier (Mark Rezhetin and Galina Vishnevskaya) is probably the finest, or at least the finest to ever be recorded by a conductor who is not Russian.
> 
> PS:
> 
> Britten also did a great _St. John Passion_ by Bach; and English translation with his usual band of friends, Peter Pears as narrator and John Shirley-Quirk as Jesus.


It's so great to hear these played with real feeling.
They are very touching performances.
And beautifully recorded as well.


----------



## 6Strings

I don't know why they chose the title since there aren't any pieces by Corelli, but it's very enjoyable nonetheless. Qobuz.


----------



## Itullian

Yes, i like Barenboim and the sound on this set is fantastic.
He's on Decca for a change.
It's live. With applause at the end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

6Strings said:


> I don't know why they chose the title since there aren't any pieces by Corelli, but it's very enjoyable nonetheless.


I guess it's easier than trying to market works by relatively unknown names like Boni, Colombi, Lulier & Vitali.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3.*

Usually I'm a Szell fanboy, but these aren't doing anything for me. They don't have the energy/pop/whatever that Szell usually has. Or maybe it's just a side effect from the COVID vaccine.


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 94 "Surprise"

Frans Brüggen

Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century










Haydn: Symphony No. 95

Marc Minkowski

Les Musiciens du Louvre










Haydn: Symphony No. 96 "The Miracle"

Sir Colin Davis

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Dug this one outta the CD rack for this week's Weekly SQ.
> 
> View attachment 152473


What a good idea. I think I will do the same!


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: _Lyrische Suite_
LaSalle Quartet

Moving from Mahler straight to Berg really makes for logical continuation and satisfying listening.


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)

Kronos Quartet, John Sherba (violin), Hank Dutt (viola), David Harrington (violin), Dawn Upshaw (soprano vocals), Jennifer Culp (cello)

Release Date: 4th Jan 2005
Catalogue No: 7559796966
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 26 minutes


----------



## Itullian

A day without Haydn is like a day without Haydn.


----------



## senza sordino

All from Spotify

Smetana Piano Trio and Dvorak Piano Trio no 4









Dvorak Symphonies 4 and 5









Fibich (1850-1900) Symphony 1 (from 1871), Symphony no 2 (from 1892), and Symphony no 3 (from 1898). The first time I've listened to these charming symphonies. 









Martinu String Quartets 4, 5, 6 and 7









This is the twelfth and final part of a Central European listening project. One month of music by Dvorak, Smetana, Janacek, Fibich, Kodaly, Bartok, Suk, Dohnanyi, and Joachim. I had run out of my own CDs to listen to and I had been using Spotify for a while.


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## haziz

*Respighi: Piano Concerto in A minor*
_Scherbakov - Slovak Radio SO - Griffiths_

A work I am unfamiliar with. Come to think of it the only works by Respighi I am familiar with are the Pines of Rome and Fountains of Rome. Inspired by a poll on the polls sub-forum asking about Italian piano concertos. That got me thinking since the only option on that poll that I was familiar with was Busoni's gargantuan piano concerto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152480


*Ottorino Respighi*

Roman Festivals
Fountains of Rome
Pines of Rome

Sinfonia of London
John Wilson

2020


----------



## Knorf

*Stephen Yip*: _Luminosity Etude_ (2017)
Mivos Quartet

A short but gorgeous string quartet by a composer who in my opinion deserves much wider recognition.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 & Three Pieces from the _Lyric Suite_ (transc. Berg for string orchestra)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Hebert von Karajan

These stunning performances are a good rebuttal to anyone who continues to insist Karajan's conducting always lead to performances that are "smooth," "chromed," "rounded off," etc. Gorgeous, yes, but also incisive and edgy as all heck when called for. Fantastic stuff.










*Alban Berg*: _Lulu-Suite_
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
Anna Prohaska

Also terrific!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Alban Berg*: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 & Three Pieces from the _Lyric Suite_ (transc. Berg for string orchestra)
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Hebert von Karajan
> 
> These stunning performances are a good rebuttal to anyone who continues to insist Karajan's conducting always lead to performances that are "smooth," "chromed," "rounded off," etc. Gorgeous, yes, but also incisive and edgy as all heck when called for. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alban Berg*: _Lulu-Suite_
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
> Anna Prohaska
> 
> Also terrific!


Quite a coincidence, I listened to both of those CDS earlier today.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









*Tenebrae
Voices 8
Chamber Orchestra of London
Ola Gjeilo (piano)*

In Saturday's mail - 1st spin:


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 4 Piano Works.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Disc 3


----------



## adriesba

*Boulez: Pli selon pli*

BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Pierre Boulez
soprano Phyllis Bryn-Julson










Very interesting piece! There's some interesting singing especially in the first movement and lots of satisfying, colorful combinations of instruments throughout. For some reason it reminds me of walking through the local glass museum.


----------



## Gothos

First time I've owned anything on this label.We'll see...


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

trad.: Blow the Wind Southerly
trad.: Scarborough Fair
Bloch, E: Prayer (From Jewish Life)
Bloch, E: Prélude, B.63
Bridge: 4 Short Pieces
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Holst: A spring song
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - String Quartet 
Juilliard String Quartet
Neidich


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Rogerx

*March 16th 1935 Teresa Berganza, Spanish soprano*



Spanish Songs- Teresa Berganza Juan Antonio Alvarez-Parejo

Granados: 6 Spanish Dances
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 4, El majo discreto
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 6, El majo timido
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 11, El tra la la y el punteado
Guridi Bidaola: Seis Canciones Castellanas
Toldrà: Seis Canciones
Turina: El Fantasma, Op. 37 No. 5 (from Canto a Sevilla)
Turina: Farruca (from Triptico, Op. 45)
Turina: Poema en forma de canciones (5), Op. 19
Turina: Saeta
Turina: Saeta en forme de Salve a la Virgen de la Esperanza, Op. 60


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Divertimenti

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Manon Lescaut

Mirella Freni, Placido Domingo, Renato Bruson, Robert Gambill

Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## SanAntone

*Valentin Silvestrov* - _Post-scriptum_ (1990)






"Silvestrov describes _Post Scriptum_ (1991), for violin and piano, as "a postscript to Mozart and the whole classical tradition." Unlike his much earlier _Classical Sonata_ (1963, rev. 1974), an exuberant and cheeky pastiche of the classical Viennese style, _Post Scriptum_ is an elegiac work.

Nostalgically stepping into the divide between past and present, it does not attempt to drive futilely into the future or to drag the past into the present day. Instead, it reconciles itself to existing in the gap, choosing to decorate it rather than escape it. "The text has already been written," Silvestrov explains. "We simply add our annotations, thoughts, questions, consternation, astonishment and regret." (_Music after the Fall: Modern Composition and Culture since 1989_ by Tim Rutherford-Johnson)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part four of four dotted throughout this morning and early afternoon.

_All-Night Vigil_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.37 [Text: Russian Orthodox liturgy] (1915):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G-minor op.40 (1926 - rev. 1941):










_(9) Etudes-tableaux_ for piano op.39 (1916-17):
_Variations on a Theme of Corelli_ in D-minor for piano op.42 (1931):
_Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ for piano and orchestra op.43 (1934):










Symphony no.3 in A-minor op.44 (1935-36):
_Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra op.45 (1940):


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"

Amadeus Quartet










Schubert: String Quintet in C

Emerson String Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18
> 
> Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)


I have these by Stefan Irmer lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: some wonderful recordings from composers who are among the LIVING, four from the NAXOS _American Composers_ series, with one from the NAXOS _Canadian Composers_ series:









































All these composers are very listenable. Adolphus Hailstork, Jennifer Higdon, and Ellen Taffe Zwillich are essentially tonal and lyrical, and Hailstork and Higdon can be seen as an outgrowth right of the "Americana" tradition of composers such as Copland, Piston, and William Schumann. In this regard, Hailstork's wonderful _American Port of Call_ should take a rightful beside our beloved American mini-masterpieces; things such as Ive's _Unanswered Question_, Copland's _Quiet City_, and Barber's _Adagio for Strings_.

Higdon, on the other hand, brings forth a beautiful orchestral suite with _All Things Majestic_, but the piece that is more interesting to me is the _Viola Concerto_ which showcases the orchestra's much unappreciated "second fiddle". And much unappreciated and unpopular it is. When my youngest son was in third grade and signed on for the school's string orchestra, the music teacher was practically begging kids to sign up for the viola and not the violin. I guess everyone wants to be Jascha Heifetz and no one wants to be....?...wants to be....?..., well, no one wants to be whoever the world's foremost viola master was.

Zwillich gets more eclectic than Hailstork or Higdon. Zwillich's music also has a sense of humor; very dry and ironic, like Shostakovich, but without Shostakovich's underlying sense of tragedy. And Zwillich really allows herself to show that classical music can be fun with _Peanuts Gallery_.

Canada's Vivian Fung is a wonderful and adventurous young composer whose works are more abstract, eclectic, and sometimes following along the lines of lines of Lou Harrison and John Cage.

Meanwhile, Hunag Ruo's _Chamber Concerto Cycle_ draws on his Chinese heritage but avoids the really pretty and soothing Chinese classical music that is sweetened up for Western ears (things like _Butterfly Lovers Concerto_ and _Yellow River Concerto_). Instead, Ruo challenges the listener with a more raw and urgent sound that, at first, may not seem to massage the ears the way that _Butterfly Lovers_ or _Yellow River_ would, but after repeated listening, _Chamber Concerto Cycle_ might seem to yield more depth.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Maurizio Pollini, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*

*Beethoven, Triple Concerto - Beaux Arts Trio, Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Kurt Masur.*

The triple concerto is not a work I listen to often but when I do I often opt for this recording. It makes me wonder does the piece work best when the solo parts are taken by an established trio rather than three star soloists - just a thought!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## SearsPoncho

Berg - Lyric Suite for String Quartet - Julliard Quartet


----------



## perempe




----------



## eljr

Ockeghem: Missa L'homme Armé

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly

2010 More…
Catalogue No: 8554297
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 56 minutes
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Bourdon

*Piccinini*

CD 2

Francesca Torelli Lute and Chitaronne


----------



## Rogerx

*March 16th- 1928 Christa Ludwig, soprano, born in Berlin, Germany*



Mahler - Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen, Kindertotenlieder

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult, Andre Vandernoot, Otto Klemperer


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152494


*John Field*

Sonatas and Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1992


----------



## eljr

Renaissance Masterpieces

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly

Catalogue No: 8550843
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Triple Concerto - Beaux Arts Trio, Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Kurt Masur.*


Wait, the Beaux Arts Trio did the Triple Concerto? How did I miss that?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 109*

View attachment 152495
7


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_Vienna Philharmonic - Gardiner_


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> Wait, the Beaux Arts Trio did the Triple Concerto? How did I miss that?


Twice even:

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1977-01-26

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur
Recorded: 1992-06-08


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Esther Yoo - Philharmonia Orchestra - Ashkenazy
_









*
Glazunov: Oriental Rhapsody*
_USSR State SO - Svetlanov_


----------



## SanAntone

*William Basinski *- _The Disintegration Loops_


----------



## Vasks

_A Paul pairing_

*Hindemith - The Four Temperaments (Rosenberger/Delos)
Hindemith - Symphonic Dances (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## ELbowe

"Lyric Suite"
Berg: Complete String Quartets
MDG ‎- Germany 2000 (On-line)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4*
_BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Otaka_


----------



## 6Strings

The Op.55 Quartets. Wonderful playing, and the sound, while very natural and rich, is just a bit dry on the LPs.


----------



## vincula

Enjoying this album from Naxos. I think the coupling works beautifully.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Marinera

Indian Ragas and Medieval Songs - Modal melodies from East to West. Dominique Vellard, Ken Zuckerman, Anindo Chatterjee, Keyvan Chemirani


----------



## haziz




----------



## HerbertNorman

Ludwig von Beethoven Violin Sonatas nos. 3, 6,7,8
Julien Libeer and Lorenzo Gatto


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Indian Ragas and Medieval Songs - Modal melodies from East to West. Dominique Vellard, Ken Zuckerman, Anindo Chatterjee, Keyvan Chemirani
> 
> View attachment 152497


Well, I join you with some classical music from south India.

Vol.4


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Tatiana Troyanos, Rene Kollo, Frank Hoffmeister, Tom Krause, David Evitts, Exio Flagello, Michael Wager & Harvard Glee Club

The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Placeless
KRONOS QUARTET, MAHSA VAHDAT & MARJAN VAHDAT

Date First Available : February 12, 2019


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition

This another of Kubelík's superb Mahler cycle that I've known for years, and in fact is the leading candidate for my favorite ever First. It's a glorious, supremely judged and paced, loving performance, and I adore it.

Also, I've heard it pretty recently, so this listen through is once again all about evaluating the quality of the remaster for the Blu-ray Disc. As has been the standard for these DG Blu-ray Disc editions, the sound quality is simply fantatsic, almost unbelievably satisfying.

Only one complete symphony left for me to hear from this cycle, and it's a doozy: the Ninth.


----------



## haziz

Probably my second (Tchaikovsky) and third (Rachmaninoff) favorite piano concertos after the Grieg Piano Concerto. The bravura of Van Cliburn's playing makes it one of the finer recordings of both concertos. The 1958 recorded sound is very fine, if not quite up to modern standards.


----------



## Malx

Still finding gems that are overdue a play in the dark recesses of the collection.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

*Beethoven, Violin Sonata No 5 'Spring' - Itzak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vivaldi - Stabat Mater, Clarae Stellae, Concerti RV556 and RV579*
Sara Mingardo (contralto), Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano

Odd cover, but lovely music.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent albums

Happy Birthday Teresa Berganza and Christa Ludwig!

Bizet: Carmen. Berganza, Domingo, Milnes, Cotrubas, Abbado, LSO










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Rene Kollo, Christa Ludwig, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic










Also

Brahms: Intermezzi. Glenn Gould










Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 - 5. Jan Willem de Vriend, The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Hannes Minnaar

[IMG]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Pi6pxlPpL._SY355_.jpg

Haydn: String Quartets op. 50. Kodaly Quartet.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ned Low

Brahms symphony 3


----------



## Ned Low

Though i listened to these, i still don't like it as much as the dramatic 1st or the dark 4th symphony.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
_London PO - Jochum_

I may as well join the Brahms 3 train!


----------



## Malx

*Berg, Lyric Suite - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suite No. 4 in E-flat major BWV 1010

played by Bruno Cocset


----------



## Merl

Mendy Quartets played by the Auroras. As I've said before, this is an excellent SQ cycle.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Cleveland Orchestra, Szell_

Continuing the journey on the Brahms train.


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík
> Blu-ray Disc "pure audio" edition
> 
> This another of Kubelík's superb Mahler cycle that I've known for years, and in fact is the leading candidate for my favorite ever First. It's a glorious, supremely judged and paced, loving performance, and I adore it.
> 
> Also, I've heard it pretty recently, so this listen through is once again all about evaluating the quality of the remaster for the Blu-ray Disc. As has been the standard for these DG Blu-ray Disc editions, the sound quality is simply fantatsic, almost unbelievably satisfying.
> 
> Only one complete symphony left for me to hear from this cycle, and it's a doozy: the Ninth.


I think Kubelik nails the no.1. Clearly my favourite one. I'm listening to this album now, triggered my your post, Knorf









I've got the studio on cd and HQ vinyl too. It was my introduction to Mahler along with Solti's no.1/Decca and Klemperer's no.2/EMI. Many things have changed since then, but Kubelik remains my favourite on Mahler's no.1.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

For Kubelík's Mahler, between the DG studio and the Audite live performances, there are a few trade-offs. The differences are hugely exaggerated by certain critics; in truth, they're very similar and most listeners would not be able to distinguish them in a blind listening test.

To be fair, I've now heard all of the DG cycle and only most of the Audite partial cycle, but this observation seems to hold up: the live Audite are a smidge less polished in execution, but also are a very small smidge more flexible and spontaneous sounding. For me, the occasional little errors from the live performances are harder to live with, but YMMV.

Certainly, no reason not to recommend both, except that physical copies of the Audite series are now insanely expensive, whereas you can still get the DG Blu-ray Disc version for $50 or thereabouts.

However, Kubelík never made a studio recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_, so all we have is the fortunately really excellent Audite live recording, one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben BWV 147

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Marcus Creed


----------



## eljr

Music of Terry Riley: Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector

Le Mystère des Voix Bulgares

Kronos Quartet

Release Date: 10th Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 7559795036
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Musica Viva Festival 2008, Vols. 1-6*









*Aribert Reimann* - _Cantus_


----------



## haziz

Taking a short break from CM.


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 98

Sir Georg Solti

London Philharmonic Orchestra










Haydn: Symphony No. 99

Leonard Bernstein

New York Philharmonic










Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "The Clock"

Sir Thomas Beecham

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zoltán Kodály - various works for tonight and the first half of tomorrow. Once again the comments below are adapted from a previous post.

I've lived with these recordings for a long time, and most of Kodály's essential output is to be found here. Enjoyable as it all is, there are nevertheless some outliers which I have yet to investigate - the two string quartets, some keyboard works and maybe a few more choral pieces. ZK composed rather more music than I originally thought, and I would at some juncture like to explore some of the more uncharted territory.

Cello sonata op.4 (1909-10):
Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
_Three Choral Preludes_ for cello and piano after pieces attributed to J.S. Bach (1924):










_Adagio_ for cello and piano (1905):
Duo for violin and cello op.7 (1914):
_Capriccio_ for solo cello (1915):
_Hungarian Rondo_ for cello and piano (1917):
_Sonatina_ for cello and piano (1909 and 1922):
Transcription for cello and piano of J.S. Bach's _Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat minor/D-sharp minor for harpsichord BWV853 (1951):










_Psalmus Hungaricus_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.13 [Text: Mihály Vég, after _Psalm LV_] (1923):
_Missa brevis_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ/harmonium - arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor, bass, children's choir, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (orig. 1942-44 - arr. 1948):










_Summer Evening_ - idyll for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1929):
_Theatre Overture_ for orchestra (1926):
Suite for orchestra from the opera _Háry János_ (1926-27):
_Marosszéki táncok_ [_Dances of Marosszék_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1923-27 - arr. 1929):
_Galántai táncok_ [_Dances of Galánta_] - five pieces for orchestra (1933):
_'Peacock' Variations_ - variations on a Hungarian folk song for orchestra (1937-39):
Concerto for orchestra (1939-40):
Symphony in C for orchestra (begun 1930s, compl. 1961):


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LPO.

DSCH-7th Symphony.


----------



## Guest

This is a commanding performance of the original version of Sonata No.2.


----------



## Mark Dee

First try out on my new (35 year old) linear tracking turntable. This World Record Treasures pressing is from about 1960 I think. Very heavy vinyl. Very nice sounding.


----------



## Mark Dee

Here's a pic of side 1.


----------



## WNvXXT

Adagio con molto sentimento d'affeto | Allegro fugato


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Gubaidulina - Offertorium for Violin and Orchestra*
Gidon Kremer, Charles Dutoit, Boston Symphony Orchestra

Something challenging, adventurous, magnificently meditative and endlessly intriguing. One of the pieces that opened up contemporary music for me.


----------



## bharbeke

*Danzi: Sinfonia Concertante in B-Flat, Op. 41*
Anthony McGill, Demarre McGill, Allen Tinkham, Chicago Youth Symphony Orchestra

I really need to check out more Danzi music. This performance blew my socks off, and it's far from the first from this composer to do so. The flute and clarinet soloists are spectacular, and it's the sort of music to put a smile on your face.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Igor Stravinsky: 
Le Sacre du printemps
Symphony of Psalms

Francis Poulenc: Gloria

London Symphony Orchestra
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, conductor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Made a playlist with slow movements from the symphonies by Schumann, Brahms and Tchaikovsky. Slow!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152545


*Jacques Offenbach*

The Tales of Hoffmann

Chœur et Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon
Kent Nagano

1996, reissued 2016


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Alban Berg* (1885-1935)

1) *3 Pieces From The Lyric Suite* (1928) - _21 mins_
Dresden Staatakapelle, Giussepe Sinopoli

2) *Violin Concerto* (1935) - _29 mins
_Reiko Watanabe, violin, Dresden StaatsKapelle, Giuseppe Sinopoli

_Intermission_ _10_ mins

3) *Wozzeck Fragments* (1923-24) - _21 mins
_Alessandra Marc, soprano, Dresden Staatskapelle, Giuseppe Sinopoli

4) *Lulu Suite* (1934) - _37 mins
_Alessandra Marc, soprano, Dresden Staatskapelle, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









In yesterday's mail - Peter Phillips (The Tallis Scholars) and Marco Antonio Garcia De Paz leading El Leon De Oro in music by Francisco Guerrero:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Grieg - Piano Concerto*
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, New Philharmonia Orchestra (live recording)

There are few recordings of this old warhorse that really interest me. This is one of them. Michelangeli just goes for broke and pounds the heck out of the piano in the dramatic passages and delivers the moments of repose with spellbinding lyricism. That works for me. An incredible document of incandescent, white-hot music-making - you can tell that the conductor and soloist are actually listening to each other (though the sound is terrible for 1967).


----------



## Bkeske

Just received my new tube phono preamp yesterday, and have been spinning a wide assortment of music. But, back to my mainstay.

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring). Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1961

View attachment 152549


----------



## Dimace

I can't write or describe how glorious is this one. Sanderling at his best, BPO Top, sound engineering from another universe, material quality of the highest possible standards and the name DENON as an extra warranty. Collectors item which makes the difference to your classical Konvolut. (3XLPBS)


----------



## 13hm13

Berkeley: Piano concertos


----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Charles Ives - Symphony No. 1 In D Minor & Three Places in New England. Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 152552


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Just received my new tube phono preamp yesterday, and have been spinning a wide assortment of music. But, back to my mainstay.
> 
> Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring). Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1961
> 
> View attachment 152549


I used to have that LP; should have never gotten rid of it when I upgraded to a CD recording. The tart and pretentious liner notes penned by Stravinsky himself on the reverse side of the LP are enough to make the album worth having. He slams Walt Disney for swindling the use of _Rite Of Spring_ for use in _Fantasia_ for a rock bottom price. Then he goes on to cut down Stokowski's interpretation of _Rite_ as well as the movie _Fantasia_ itself in one quip, calling it an "imbecility". At the end of his very long narrative Stravinsky claims that _Rite_ came to him like a dream as if it came from God's brain to his pen, saying "I am the vessel through which _Rite_ passed."


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> Taking a short break from CM.


Bill Evans came from a generation of jazz pianists that included Mary Lou Williams, George Shearing, David Brubeck, John Lewis, Oscar Peterson, Sun Ra, Cecil Taylor, McCoy Tyner, Red Garland, Erroll Garner, Ray Charles, and Thelonious Monk. Then there are so many more to mention. Now that we've recently lost Chick Corea, Ahmad Jamal and Herbie Hancock are the only two living links I can think of that are left to that era of jazz pianists. I was big into jazz during my college years from about 1986-1991, and I was lucky in that I was able to catch the tail end of when a handful of those superstars were still active even if some were elderly at the time, and I saw David Brubeck, John Lewis, Sun Ra, Ray Charles, and Chick Corea live in concert.

Without exaggerating the point, I think that galaxy of jazz superstars had the talent to match the likes of Horowitz, Serkin or Gould; and I read that the incredible Oscar Peterson would get angry when he'd play at a jazz club and people would talk and during his performances as if he was playing background music. He'd say "Vladimir Horowitz and Van Cliburn don't have to put up with this."


----------



## 13hm13

Dall'Abaco - Concerti - Concerto Köln


----------



## Coach G

This evening I'm spinning a classic old LP from one of those old CBS budget line reissues that as a teenager pretty much allowed me to build a music collection of the standard repertoire and (though I didn't know it then) Golden Age recordings.

The Sibelius and Walton Violin Concertos by Zino Francescatti:









Like his contemporary, Isaac Stern, Zino Francescatti had a full, warm, Romantic tone; and as his Italian-French heritage might indicate, Zino had friendly, and very sunny approach. While the Sibelius recording has been released on CD as part of Sony's _Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition_ series, and maybe even on few other Sony offerings; I'm pretty sure the Walton recording is hard to find on CD if it exists at all on CD. Both are very fine recordings, but don't expect much of the icy northern climate in the Sibelius _Violin Concerto_ as Francescatti and Bernstein are vibrant and bouncy throughout. The Walton _Violin Concerto_ that sees Francescatti joining forces with Eugene Ormandy and his fantastic Philadelphians is a very beautiful and lyrical piece somewhat reminiscent of the _Violin Concertos_ by Shostakovich, Britten and Barber; tonal, lyrical, and composed by someone born shortly after the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## 13hm13

6-CD set:
Dall'Abaco / Locatelli / Cannabich / Vanhal / Kozeluch / Eberl: Concerto Koln


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Finlandia · Valse Triste · Der Schwan Von Tuonela · Tapiola. Berlin Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon (big tulips) 1967 German pressing

View attachment 152558


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ned Rorem*

Piano Concerto No. 2
Cello Concerto

Simon Mulligan, piano
Wen-Sinn Yang, cello

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier

Fantastic disc of two great works.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## 13hm13

Dall'Abaco Porpora Marcello Tartini Telemann - Concertos


----------



## Bkeske

Christoph von Dohnányi conducts Stravinsky - The Firebird. Vienna Philharmonic. London/LDR 1980

View attachment 152562


----------



## Gothos

You can easily imagine a nineteenth century crowd listening to Chopin performing these pieces and 
being blown away by them.Yeah,and maybe holding aloft a lighted candle...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach;Toccatas

Ivo Janssen


----------



## Bkeske

Bernard Haitink conducts Strauss - Tod Und Verklärung Op. 24 : Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche Op. 28 : Don Juan Op. 20. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Philips 1983 Netherlands pressing

View attachment 152563


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Walter Hendl


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels


----------



## Marinera

Dialoghi Venetiani. La Fenice, Jean Tubery

The Heritage of Monteverdi, Disk 1


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Opp 54 & 55

performed from the 1789 London edition published by Longman and Broderip

The London Haydn Quartet


----------



## BabyGiraffe




----------



## Marinera

The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century Italy. London Baroque

London Baroque box, disk 7


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Coach G

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 152559
> 
> 
> *Ned Rorem*
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 2
> Cello Concerto
> 
> Simon Mulligan, piano
> Wen-Sinn Yang, cello
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> José Serebrier
> 
> Fantastic disc of two great works.


I haven't heard these pieces yet, but I have heard and own on CD Rorem's three symphonies, the art songs, and some of his chamber music; all on NAXOS. The _Symphony #3_ is a great American symphony that deserves to take a rightful place in the American repertoire besides the symphonies of other composers of his times: Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Roy Harris, Walter Piston, Williams Schuman, Roger Sessions, and Alan Hovhaness. At age 97, Ned Rorem is the last composer of that generation who walks among us, which also includes the likes of Samuel Barber, Lou Harrison, Harry Partch, John Cage, Eliot Carter, and many others who've left us for that great conservatory up in the sky.


----------



## Marinera

Dario Castello - In Stil Moderno. La Fenice, Jean Tubéry

The Heritage of Monteverdi, disk 4


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

These guys hold your interest.
Their Grosse Fugue is excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Joachim Raff

Very good recording of Respighi's Sinfonia Drammatica


----------



## Vasks

*Arne - Overture to "The Guardian Outwitted" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Avison - Trio Sonata, Op. 1, No. 2 (Avison Ensemble/Divine Art)
Boyce - Ode for the New Year, 1774 (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## eljr

Joachim Raff said:


> Very good recording of Respighi's Sinfonia Drammatica


Then I must hear it!


----------



## eljr

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica, P. 102

Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Nazareth

Catalogue No: 8550951
Label: Naxos
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rachmaninov - Preludes - Sviatoslav Richter


Faure - Piano Quintet #2 - Domus Ensemble


----------



## Dimace

Marinera said:


> Dialoghi Venetiani. La Fenice, Jean Tubery
> 
> The Heritage of Monteverdi, Disk 1
> 
> View attachment 152565


We missed you. Welcome back and post more. :tiphat:


----------



## 13hm13

Ernő Dohnányi - Symphony No. 1; Symphonic Minutes (Roberto Paternostro)


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas & Arthur Jussen - The Russian Album

Shostakovich: Concertino in A minor op. 94 for 2 pianos
+ Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 2 op.17 for 2 pianos
+ Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 pianos
+ Arensky: The Croquette from Suite No. 2 op. 23 for 2 pianos; Valse from Suite No. 1 op.15 for 2 pianos


----------



## haziz

Listening in sequence starting with Disc 1, for the next 3 hours or so. Not sure how far that takes me.


----------



## eljr

Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: C5267
Label: Capriccio
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Zemlinsky - Symphony in B flat major / Psalm 23
RSO Berlin (Chailly, Decca)

Beautiful late romantic and early Zemlinsky music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152581


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G major, BWV 1027
Sonata No. 2 in D major, BWV 1028
Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV 1029

Hille Perl, viola da gamba
Michael Behringer, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Rogerx

Re:Imagined: Schumann & Beethoven for Cello Quintet

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Ying Quartet


----------



## ELbowe

Berg's Lyric Suite
Schumann, Berg, Kurtág
Quartet Gerhard ‎- Quartet Gerhard
Harmonia Mundi France 2017 (On-line)


----------



## jim prideaux

Just arrived in the post........

Beethoven Symphonies 1-9. Mackerras and the RLPO ( second hand bargain!)

starting with my favourite...no.4

As I have pointed out on number of occasions I firmly believe this particular conductor is up there among the 'greats'!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Insrumental parts,Sinfonias from the Cantatas CD 1


----------



## Itullian

More Haydn from this great set.


----------



## Guest

No.4 and 5. I think this is the only recording of them, which is a shame since they are such amazing pieces, if not exactly easy listening.


----------



## Bourdon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A favorite post for Rogerx


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Ode for St Cecilia's Day, HWV76

Adele Addison (soprano), John McCollum (tenor), John Wummer (flute), Bruce Prince-Joseph (organ)
New York Philharmonic, The Rutgers University Choir
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Conrad2

Sowerby: Works for Organ and Orchestra
David Craighead
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 1999







*Medieval Poem*

Gottschalk: A Night in the Tropics - Solo Piano Music
Steven Mayer
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2015








Converse: The Mystic Trumpeter / Flivver Ten Million / Endymion's Narrative
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra and JoAnn Falletta 
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2002









All recommended by mbhaub


----------



## Malx

After a morning spent giving the car a spring clean inside and out. 
This afternoon some music:

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 8 'Pathetique',9,10,13 & 14'Moonlight' - Walter Gieseking.*
Another disc dredged up from the depths of the collection - I intended playing the first three sonatas but just let the disc play through - Gieseking, for me, adds enough individuality to these pieces without losing the essence of the music, very enjoyable even in 1958 stereo sound.

*Berg, Drei Orchesterstücke, Op. 6 & Drei Stücke aus der "Lyrischen Suite" - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_
Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

Unfortunately, Kubelík never made a studio recording of this work*, and this live recording, while far from poor, is a clear notch or two below the sound quality of the DG Blu-ray Disc remasters. Nonetheless, it is a superb performance, absolutely thrilling and deeply committed, and highly recommendable.

*Why? Some say it had something to do with Janet Baker's being a contracted EMI artist and the recording producers being unable to secure the rights for her to release a recording on DG. So DG released "just" Symphonies 1-9 and the Adagio from 10, and never got around to a _Das Lied_ with Kubelík.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Britten - Holy Sonnets of John Donne, Winter Words*
Philip Langridge (tenor), Steuart Bedford (piano)

Hearing his fantastic opera _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ has revived my previously tepid interest in Britten's music, and inspired me to embark on an elgars ghost-style survey of his music this week This morning, a pair of absolutely lovely song cycles; I especially liked the Donne sonnets, as this is some of my all-time favorite poetry. Britten wrote so naturally and creatively for the human voice!

Edit - Hmm: The picture won't show. It's on Naxos in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part one for tonight.

The waltzes for piano duet, the three pieces for cello and piano and the first string quartet are the works of a young Hindemith cutting his teeth in a decidedly late-romantic manner. The second quartet has more connection with the kind of expressionism which found its way into numerous works between then and the early 1920s.

With the op.11 group Hindemith declutters to the point where the music is more economical in terms of classical era-style proportions, if not necessarily in actual substance. Oozing through some of the music is a gravy still rich enough to bring to mind Brahms and even Reger, but in other ways these sonatas do point the way towards the particular brand of neoclassicism which the composer was to formulate during the early-mid 1920s, where there was to be more emphasis on clarity and concision.

_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_ - eight waltzes for piano duet op.6 (1916):










_Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):










Sonata no.1 in E-flat for violin and piano op.11 no.1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 in D for violin and piano op.11 no.2 (1918):
Sonata no.1 for cello and piano op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. by 1921):
Sonata no.1 in F for viola and piano op.11 no.4 (1919):










Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11 no.5 (1919):


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Adagio from Symphony No. 10
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

Pity it's only the first movement. Pity that so many great Mahler conductors (Abbado, Bernstein, Boulez, Tennstedt, Fischer, Haitink, Kubelík) eschewed even considering a completed Tenth, sadly due far more to a weird sort of superstition about ninth symphonies than any actual fair-minded evaluation on purely musical terms.

The Cooke completion at least is very well worth hearing and performing!

But so it is.

(Ironically, most of those same conductors have no qualms about conducting Mozart's Requiem Mass, which is as much Süßmayr as Mozart, and was far less complete at Mozart's death than Mahler's Tenth. Not to mention, Boulez himself championed the Cerha-completed three-act version of Berg's wildly more complex _Lulu_...)


----------



## Chilham

Field: Nocturnes

Stefan Irmer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*

Listening to today's truly ridiculously cheap bargain, as pointed out in the Ridiculous Bargains thread.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Coach G said:


> I haven't heard these pieces yet, but I have heard and own on CD Rorem's three symphonies, the art songs, and some of his chamber music; all on NAXOS. The _Symphony #3_ is a great American symphony that deserves to take a rightful place in the American repertoire besides the symphonies of other composers of his times: Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Roy Harris, Walter Piston, Williams Schuman, Roger Sessions, and Alan Hovhaness. At age 97, Ned Rorem is the last composer of that generation who walks among us, which also includes the likes of Samuel Barber, Lou Harrison, Harry Partch, John Cage, Eliot Carter, and many others who've left us for that great conservatory up in the sky.
> 
> View attachment 152571


A dear friend gave me the Serebrier Conducts Rorem set for my birthday, so I have that one to listen to as well, as well as a disc of the art music that I've been meaning to get to for some time. Glad to hear I've got more great works to look forward to. I think these two works were great and worth hearing if you can. The slow movement of the piano concerto in particular is beautiful. They also included a brochure of their American Classics line in the case, so I will probably look into exploring the works of more American composers sometime soon.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## senza sordino

Bach Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord. Spotify









Beethoven String Quartets 7-10, my CDs signed by members of the Takacs Quartet









Brahms Symphony no 4. Spotify









Strauss Alpine Symphony, from my collection


----------



## perempe

Watching the Chelsea match, listening to Brahms...


----------



## Rambler

*Abel: Music for Flute and Strings* Georgia Browne and Nordic Affect on Brilliant Classics
















My second listen to this CD in the last seven days or so. I must like it!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A couple of very different choral albums this afternoon:









*Tallis - Spem in alium, Lamentations of Jeremiah, other motets*
Philip Cave/Magnificat

This is one of the best early music discs I've ever heard. Perfect recording quality and a real sense of reverential expression in the singing. A must-hear if you like this kind of music!









*Britten - Spring Symphony*
Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Janet Baker, Robert Tear, Sheila Armstrong

Because I'm trying to will spring to stay here for good.


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Cello Concerto - Anne Gastinel, CBSO, Justin Brown.*


----------



## Rambler

*Adam: Giselle* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Karajan on Decca









Some easy listening to end the day.


----------



## Ned Low

What a fine 3rd he made. RIP


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6
*

When I downloaded this, I was thinking I don't need another Beethoven cycle. But who am I kidding? I always need another Beethoven cycle.

This is the Berlin Philharmonic before Karajan took it over, and right now, I'm forgetting about the conducting and just listening to the instruments.


----------



## Pelleas

A rapid survey of the music of Joseph Jongen, in chronological order. I am up to his Tableaux Pittoresques, op. 56. He is a contemporary of Koechlin, Roussel, Tournemire, Schmitt and Ravel but his music remains thus far in a conventional late Romantic idiom. For example, I cannot detect in these tableaux pittoresques much impressionistic influence. His chamber music is very charming.


----------



## Colin M

calvinpv said:


> Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 3* (Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi)
> Prokofiev: *Vision Fugitives* (Boris Berman)
> 
> View attachment 152452


 This is such a great piece by "the terrible infant" People put up with his personality on account of his artistry. The poem that these pieces inspired is so beautiful and is said to be almost impossible to translate into English I think Fugitive Visions gets pretty close. Playing tricks on the eye while living in the mind. And Keep in kind these pieces were written in the Darkest days of the greatest war. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Biwa

Max Reger: Weihnachtliche Orgelmusik

Phantasie & Fuge über "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme!", Op. 52 No. 2
Chorale Preludes "Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland", "Lobt Gott, ihr Christen alle gleich", "Nun freut euch, liebe Christen", "Vom Himmel hoch" from Op. 67
Kyrie eileison, Gloria in excelsis Deo, Benedictus, Pastorale from Op. 59
Ave Maria, Op. 80; 
Weihnachten, Op. 145 No. 3
Phantasie & Fuge über "Wie schon leucht uns der Morgenstern", Op. 40 No. 1

Harald Feller (organ)


----------



## Bkeske

Szell - Two Favorite Suites. Grieg's Peer Gynt & Bizet's L'Arlesienne. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966

View attachment 152610


----------



## Coach G

Today: A St.Patrick's Day Classical Music Trilogy:

On CD:
















On vinyl:








We start with the Symphony in G minor and Sinfonietta by Ernest John Moeran (1894-1950). Born in England to parents who were Irish Protestants, Moeran draws from his Irish heritage and creates some beautiful music just a shade down from English composers; the likes of Elgar, Vaughan Williams, and Britten; but certainly on par with the Arnold, Walton, Bax, and Bliss. Next up: America's Amy Beach; and after a very fine _Piano Concerto_ taken right from European Romanticism; we go to the _Gaelic Symphony_ which draws from Irish folk song and a few of Beach's own melodies reminiscent of Irish folk music. It's a bit patchwork in some places, but in the spirit of the holiday. We wrap things up with a great old LP that features Irish, Welsh, English, and Scottish songs arranged by the master from Bonn; and who knew that Beethoven who was the summit of German music would have such an affinity for Irish ditties? Sung by Robert White backed up by Samuel Sanders on piano, Ani Kavafian on violin, and (arguably) the world's greatest living cello player, Yo-Yo Ma; it don't get better than this.


----------



## starthrower

Frankfurt Radio Symphony / Peter Eotvos - conductor, composer


----------



## Biwa

Complete songs of Wizlav von Rügen

Ensemble Peregrina
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett, director


----------



## SanAntone

*Berio* - _Sinfonia_ (1969)


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mozart - Serenade No. 9 In D Major, K.320 & Exsultate, Jubilate, K.165. The Cleveland Orchestra with Judith Raskin, soprano. CBS Masterworks 1984

View attachment 152613


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts Mozart - Serenade No. 9 In D Major, K.320 & Exsultate, Jubilate, K.165. The Cleveland Orchestra with Judith Raskin, soprano. CBS Masterworks 1984
> 
> View attachment 152613


I love that line of budget LP reissues! CBS Masterworks Portrait featuring the likes of Szell, Bernstein, Ormandy, Zino Francescatti, Pinchas Zukerman, Glenn Gould, and more. I love the design with fine art as part of the cover art, the liner notes, and the vintage recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading El Leon De Oro:


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Puccini today

Tosca








La Boheme


----------



## Bkeske

Coach G said:


> I love that line of budget LP reissues! CBS Masterworks Portrait featuring the likes of Szell, Bernstein, Ormandy, Zino Francescatti, Pinchas Zukerman, Glenn Gould, and more. I love the design with fine art as part of the cover art, the liner notes, and the vintage recordings.


And wonderfully remastered from the original 1965 Columbia recordings. This particular copy is in mint- condition and very very quiet, dynamic, and a wonderful soundstage. To be honest, I tend to forget about this LP, not sure why, as it sounds very nice indeed. That said, I have some of Szell's Columbia releases from the mid-60's, and they certainly 'hold their own' as well (Sibelius #2 is a great example). I sometimes have to do a 'double take' and recheck that they are actually as old as they are.

If that was CBS's 'budget' attempt to reissue some Columbia releases, they are certainly worth the money.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38 with John Browning, piano & Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus with Leonard Rose, cello. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964

View attachment 152617


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38 with John Browning, piano & Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus with Leonard Rose, cello. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964
> 
> View attachment 152617


Another great recording and an excellent choice that I also have on LP. While Barber's music was popular in it's day and remains popular and widely available to this day; William Schuman's _Song of Orpheus_ for cello and orchestra is difficult to get on CD unless you want to pay big bucks for the complete Leonard Rose collection. But the _Song of Orpheus_ is a beautiful work, and probably one of the finest American works for cello and orchestra. It deserves a revival in stereo and on CD. If your reading this, Yo-Yo Ma, please take notice.


----------



## Biwa

Adriana Hölszky:

Tragödia - Der unsichtbare Raum (The Invisible Room)

Otto Kränzler (live electronics)
Melvyn Poore (live electronics, sound direction)
musikFabrik
Johannes Debus (conductor)


----------



## 13hm13

Respighi - Serenata, Trittico botticelliano, The Birds, Suite in G major


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Collin Davis conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Philips 5LP box set. Unknown release date, but, per label, going to guess late 70's. Italian pressing.

Not sure how many of these I will get through tonight, but the vinyl is in great shape, 'quiet as a church mouse', and really sounds good right now.....Symphony #1, then?.....

View attachment 152621


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pelleas said:


> A rapid survey of the music of Joseph Jongen, in chronological order. I am up to his Tableaux Pittoresques, op. 56. He is a contemporary of Koechlin, Roussel, Tournemire, Schmitt and Ravel but his music remains thus far in a conventional late Romantic idiom. For example, I cannot detect in these tableaux pittoresques much impressionistic influence. His chamber music is very charming.


Oh, yes. His chamber works are real gems, whilst the orchestral ones rarely convince me, except his _Symphonie Concertante_ for organ and orchestra which stands out. I especially love the _Concert à cinq_ for flute, harp and string trio. Such an endearing creation.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 24-25

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Biwa

Nuorvala, Juhani (b. 1961): Solo per viola da gamba
Messiaen, Olivier (1908-1992): L'Ascension
Kortekangas, Olli (b. 1955): Offertorium, Crossing the Five Rivers

Kari Vuola (organ)
Varpu Haavisto (viola da gamba)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit/ Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Shostakovich: Spanish Songs, Op.100 from :


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict

Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 4th and 10th Symphonies Mariss Jansons - Philadelphia Orchestra

The 10th is just about my favourite of all his Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin op.11 no.6 (1917-18):
_Prelude and Fragment_ from an abandoned sonata for solo violin WoO (1922):










String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):
String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):










_Rag Time (wohltemperiert)_ for orchestra WoO, arr. for piano duet WoO (1921):










_(4) Tanzstücke_ for piano op.19 (1920):
_Danz der Holzpuppen_ [_Dance of the Wooden Dolls_] for orchestra from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO, arr. for piano WoO (1922):
_Suite: 1922_ for piano op.26 (1922):










_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Telemann - concerto for Viola in G Major
Telemann - Tafelmusik
Telemann - Recorder Suite in A minor

Capella Istropolitana - Richard Edlinger


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, La damnation de Faust (parts I & II) - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
> 
> Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)
> 
> Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim


For me, maybe the greatest Berlioz overture, and the soprano duet is out of this world. I also find the Vin de Syracuse entertaining. This is one of the few works, short of Tristan and Pelleas, that i've seen more than once, last to the Palais Garnier only 2-3 years ago. Everything is better there, even when it's not. Unbeatable atmosphere. Berlioz and Shakespeare, quite the marriage made in heaven.

Come to think of it, I've seen it 3 times, Houston, NY (semistaged with David Hyde Pierce the spoken Benedick) and Paris. Time to pull out a recording, I think I probably have Nelson to hand.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## Art Rock

Wagner - Orchestral excerpts (Orchestre de Paris, Barenboim, DG)

My very first Wagner CD before I even heard one opera - about 35 years ago.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Carter - Variations for Orchestra - James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


Bach - Italian Concerto - Gould


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## SanAntone

*Gershwin* - _Rhapsody in Blue_ (Original Jazz Band Version)






This performance is by members of the Dallas Symphony Orchestra, with the conducting and piano soloist: Andrew Litton


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Orchestral Music

Hasmik Hatsagortsian (soprano), Vardouhi Khachatrian (mezzo-soprano)

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Armenian Rhapsody, Op. 48
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Assya (Varsioba) I Wonder If It's Misfortune
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 2
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Jubilee March
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Mtsïri, Op. 54 - (Lermontov)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


----------



## eljr

Blue Hour

Le Concert Idéal, Marianne Piketty

Release Date: 10th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 406713
Label: Evidence Classics
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## eljr

Braunfels: Carnival Overture, Scottish Fantasy and Hölderlin Songs

Barbara Buntrock, Paul Armin Edelmann

Deutschen Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Gregor Bühl

Release Date: 10th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: C5308
Label: Capriccio
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152638


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## Biwa

Cadenza con ostinati (1994), B-A-C-H "Hommage à..." (1994), Dies irae - Tage des Zorns (2015), Feuertaufe (2004), Bremer Dom-Musik (2013), Strophen (1988 rev. 2001), Sonido Iberico (2014), Sense of Rhythm (2011), Moving Colours (2006), Mors et vita (2015)

Anikó Katharina Szathmáry (violin)
Olaf Tzschoppe (percussion)
Martin Schmeding, Wolfgang Kogert. Zsigmond Szathmáry (organs)


----------



## sbmonty

Berg: Violin Concerto
Isabelle Faust; Orchestra Mozart; Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or Suite - Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## HerbertNorman

Aram Khatchaturian 
Spartacus Suite no. 4 - St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra André Anichanov
Masquerade - St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra André Anichanov
Circus - St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra André Anichanov


----------



## eljr

Terry Riley: Sun Rings

Kronos Quartet

Release Date: 30th Aug 2019
Catalogue No: 075597925869
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 79 minutes
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
December 2019
Chamber Choice
Winner - Best Engineered Album (Classical)
Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2020)
Winner - Best Engineered Album (Classical)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concertos 22-23 & 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto
*

David Oistrach sounding wonderfully. I'm used to hearing this played aggressively, but Oistrach opts more for a sense of the majestic.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 
Judith Blegen (soprano)

English Bach Festival Choir, Westminster Choir-Leonard Bernstein,


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Perhaps there are better individual performances of these works, but when one wants to dive fully into Messiaen for a day, this is a great option


----------



## Chilham

Seem to have a mid-Romantic vibe going this afternoon.










Wieniawski: Legendę

James Levine

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Wiener Philharmoniker










Wieniawski: Polonaise No. 1

Maxim Vengerov, Itamar Golan










Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D Major

Neeme Järvi

Residentie Orkest, Sharon Bezaly










Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat Minor

Anthony Hewitt


----------



## eljr

Memories Lost: Chen Sa

Chen Sa (piano)

Taipei Chinese Orchestra, Yiu-Kwong Chung

Release Date: 2nd Feb 2015
Catalogue No: BIS1974
Label: BIS
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg*: _Altenberg-Lieder_, Three Pieces from the _Lyric Suite_ (transcr. Berg), _Lulu-Suite_
Juliane Banse
Wiener Philharmoniker

Gorgeous music, sumptuous performances!


----------



## Chilham

And back to my scheduled programme.










Haydn: Symphony No. 102 "Miracle"

Otto Klemperer

Philharmonia Orchestra










Haydn: Symphony No. 103 "Drumroll"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest










Haydn: Symphony No. 104

Nicholas McGegan

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
> Judith Blegen (soprano)
> 
> English Bach Festival Choir, Westminster Choir-Leonard Bernstein,


This Symphony of Psalms is just electric, my favorite performance. Always keep it to hand.


----------



## Bourdon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> View attachment 152663
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are better individual performances of these works, but when one wants to dive fully into Messiaen for a day, this is a great option


 It's a very fine set indeed,to my surprise it is included in the complete DG Messiaen box instead of Ugorski.


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2

Sa Chen (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 16th Oct 2008
Catalogue No: PTC5186346
Label: Pentatone
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## vincula

Going through my shelves and revisiting Tennstedt's Mahler. The 6th today. Live at the Royal Albert Hall, London,, 22th Aug '83

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152682


*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Cello Sonata in D minor
Moderato for cello and piano

*Serge Prokofiev*
Ballade in C major
Adagio "Cinderella and the Prince"

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
Cello Sonata in B flat major
Rondo in memory of Prokofiev

Steven Isserlis, cello
Olli Mustonen, piano

2019


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part three for tonight.

_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25 no.2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25 no.4 (1922):










Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25 no.1 (1922);
Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31 no.4 (1923):










Quintet for clarinet and string quartet op.30 (1923 - rev. 1954):










String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):










Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin [_'Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen'_] op.31 no.2 (1924):


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: 10 Preludes, Six Pieces & Transcriptions of Satie & Nielsen* Ensemble MidtVest on DACAPO









Interesting and varied music from Hans Abrahamsen. It holds my attention, so perhaps I should explore more of his music (beyond 'Let Me Tell You', the only other recording of his music in my collection).


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Messiaen - Saint Francois d'Assise*
Kent Nagano, Hallé Orchestra, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, José van Dam, Dawn Upshaw, et al.

Not sure how far into this I'll get today, but it sure is thoroughly fascinating listening. Such a colorful score! Messiaen is a composer dear to my heart, but my only complaint about his music is that most of his works are excessively long.

As an aside, this concludes a major "listening project" I had marked out for 2021, which was to conduct a miniature survey of the history of opera from Monteverdi to Messiaen. I started on New Year's Day and I can't believe I actually finished the goal already! It has fully opened up the world of opera for me after previously being somewhat lukewarm on the genre.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Janáček: Tarus Bulba*
Vienna Pro Musica Symphony Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, cond.
Rec. 1955*

CD #08 FROM:








*


----------



## Guest

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Hope (violin) and Alexey Botvinov (piano) performing works by Alfred Schnittke:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm still on my slow movement symphony playlist. Schumann 3 now with Tchaikovsky 5 and Brahms 4 coming up.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Flute Sonatas BWV 1030-1035

Michala Petri (recorder)
Hille Perl (viola da gamba)
Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Tannhauser Overture*

Cluytens is conducting the Orchestre du Théâtre national de l'Opéra. I'm not used to a French orchestra playing Wagner. The instruments have a distinctive sound, so instead of a mass of congealed sound, it's easy to pick out the parts. I have to admit, though, it's hard to get used to the trombone playing with vibrato.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Biwa said:


> Michala Petri (recorder)


Wow, I'm amazed Michala Petri is still playing. I have an old CD of her from 1980, and I remember back then thinking she was wasting her talent on something like a recorder. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## pmsummer

CHIRPING OF THE NIGHTINGALE
*Mr. Playford's English Dancing Master*
Lautten Compagney

_Berlin Classics - Bayerischer Rundfunk_


----------



## Biwa

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, I'm amazed Michala Petri is still playing. I have an old CD of her from 1980, and I remember back then thinking she was wasting her talent on something like a recorder. I guess I was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 152687


Oh my, do I see a little baby fat there!?  Her playing is as wonderful as ever on that recording of Bach's Flute (recorder) sonatas.

Here is a review. https://www.earlymusicamerica.org/web-articles/cd-tour-de-force-reprise-of-bach-flute-sonatas/


----------



## pmsummer

Biwa said:


> View attachment 152685
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach:
> 
> Flute Sonatas BWV 1030-1035
> 
> Michala Petri (recorder)
> Hille Perl (viola da gamba)
> Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)


Ooooooooooo....


----------



## Biwa

Esaias Reusner: Padoana
François Dufault: Prelude, Allemande, Courante 'La Superbe', Courante, Sarabande, Gigue
Charles Mouton: Prelude 'La promenade', Allemande 'Le dialogue des graces?...', Canaries 'Le Mouton', Courante 'La Changeante', Gaillarde 'La Bizarre', Sarabande 'La Malassis', Menuet 'La Ganbade'
David Kellner: Campanella (presto assai), Courante, Sarabanda, Aria (largo), Giga, Gavotte 'Mr Pachelbel' 
(poss. Johann Pachelbel]: Allemande 'L'Amant mal content', Courante 'L'Amant soulage', Sarabande 'L'Amant soupirant', Gigue 'Raillerie des amans'
Silvius Leopold Weiss: Prelude, Allemande, Courante, Bourrée, Sarabande, Menuet, Gigue, Ciacona

Jakob Lindberg (lute by Sixtus Rauwolf, c. 1590)


----------



## mparta

Fazioli said:


> Superb playing and sound.


Love his Medtner/Rachmaninov disc even more. One of my favorites and I seldom listen to collections of piano works, but I think the Medtner is really wonderful.


----------



## 13hm13

William Boyce - 8 Symphonies - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Masur/New York Philharmonic

Mahler, Symphony 9


----------



## bharbeke

*Dvorak: Rhapsody in A minor (Symphonic Poem) B44*
*Dvorak: A Hero's Song B199*
Frantisek Vajnar, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra

I am starting on a minor Dvorak journey through recommendations and pieces I have not heard before. The Rhapsody in A minor is new to me. The performers sound very fine on both pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen /

Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a(921), 943, 965, 983, 985

Robert Tear , Suzanne Danco , Elizabethan Singers

Louis Halsey Conductor


----------



## 13hm13

Sigismund von Neukomm (1778-1858): Quintet in B flat major for Clarinet and Strings, op.8


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 4

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Bkeske

Only got through symphonies 1 & 2 last night. So, after working until 10:00 this evening, picked up at #3, then 4, and now 5. Perfect music after a very long day.

Sir Collin Davis conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Philips 5LP box set. Unknown release date, but, per label, going to guess late 70's. Italian pressing.

View attachment 152693


----------



## Gothos

A little piano music is a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Biwa

Dietrich Buxtehude: Praeludium in C, BuxWV 137
Hieronymus Praetorius: Hymnus 'Te lucis ante terminum'
Joachim Decker: Vater unser im Himmelreich from Hamburger Melodeyen Gesangbuch (1604)
Jacob Praetorius: Vater unser im Himmelreich
Matthias Weckmann: Gott sei gelobet und gebenedeiet 
Heinrich Scheidemann: Praeambulum ex C, ex D
Harald Vogel: Registervorführung (improvisation)

Harald Vogel (Arp Schnitger organ of St Jacobi, Hamburg)


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 7.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some lovely songs by Glinka to end my day:


----------



## Rogerx

Field Complete Piano Music, Vol. 1

Pietro Spada (piano)


----------



## Mark Dee

Listened to Record 8 from this collection last night. Very early stereo from RCA - 1960. Could even be 'Living Stereo' under the guise of Reader's Digest. Picked the 12 LP set up from ebay from £1 plus postage. Almost mint. Great performances and wonderful sound....









and the tracks (all very familiar, but amazing sound and very good performances)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess),Lucia Popp (Susanna), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part four for either side of putting the first coat on the kitchen ceiling. Please note that Hindemith stopped designating opus numbers once he had reached no.50.

_Klaviermusik 1. Tiel - Übung in drei Stücken_ [_Piano Music part one - Exercise in Three Pieces_] op.37 (1924-26):










Trio for viola, heckelphone/tenor saxophone and piano op.47 (1928):










_Kleine Klaviermusik (Leichte Fünftonstucke)_ op.45 no.4, from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und Musikfreunde_ for piano op.45 (1928-29):










Trio no.1 for violin, viola and cello op.34 (1924):
Trio no.2 for violin, viola and cello (1933):










_Mathis der Maler_ - symphony for orchestra, arr. for piano duet (1934):


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Die Schöpfung

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Toccatas BWV 910-916 arranged by Max Reger

Christoph Schoener (organ of St. Michaelis-Church, Hamburg)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963) - String Quartet No.4, Op.22 (1921) - _25 mins _
Amar Quartet. Naxos


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, La damnation de Faust, Parts III & IV - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Vol. 9

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, Hob.XVI:7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, Hob.XVI:1
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Webern Op 7 - Four Pieces for Violin and Piano *

I've never heard this Webern before! It's instantly become one of my favorites. The phrasing and expression on the performer's part are excellent - it's a brilliant and haunting piece.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - String Quartet #13 - Borodin Quartet


----------



## adriesba

*Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite*

Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Eugen Jochum
soloist singers Annelies Kupper, Elisabeth Lindermeier, Elisabeth Wiese-Lange, Richard Holm, Ratko Delorko, and Kurt Böhme










It would be preferable to hear this piece in newer, stereo sound, but this performance is very good and quite dramatic. The singers are great, and I especially like hearing Kurt Böhme as the chorus leader towards the end.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of my two favourite versions of the VLL (the other being Schwarzkopf/Szell), though I still think the final song is just a bit too slow. _Wiegenlied_ is also too slow and loses the sense it being a gently rocking lullaby. Gorgeous singing though.


----------



## Rogerx

Peteris Vasks: Distant Light

Daniel Rowland, Consensus Vocalis & Stift Festival Orchestra

Vasks: Dona nobis pacem
Vasks: Lonely Angel
Vasks: Plainscapes
Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## flamencosketches

Tsaraslondon said:


> One of my two favourite versions of the VLL (the other being Schwarzkopf/Szell), though I still think the final song is just a bit too slow. _Wiegenlied_ is also too slow and loses the sense it being a gently rocking lullaby. Gorgeous singing though.


I agree, that's an excellent recording. I really need to track down the Schwarzkopf/Szell.


----------



## Marinera

La vida es un Pasahe. La Roza Enflorese


----------



## flamencosketches

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor, WAB 100, "Die Nullte". Neville Marriner, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR

Great performance!


----------



## Joe B

From last Saturday's mail - David Temple leading the Crouch End Festival Chorus, soloists, and London Philharmonic Orchestra in Arnold Rosner's "Requiem":


----------



## Manxfeeder

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *Webern Op 7 - Four Pieces for Violin and Piano *
> 
> I've never heard this Webern before! It's instantly become one of my favorites. The phrasing and expression on the performer's part are excellent - it's a brilliant and haunting piece.


This makes a good case for hearing this kind of piece live. The performers are completely exposed; there is no room for error, which adds to the expression inherent in the piece. And with the spare stage with just two performers, it invites attention; you really get attuned to the colors coming out of the violin.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*

I have it now complete at last

Stücke der Windrose (1994)

Phantasiestück










The other recording is the one below (2004)


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor, WAB 100, "Die Nullte". Neville Marriner, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
> 
> Great performance!


Interesting! I would have never have thought I'd see "Marriner," "Bruckner," and "great performance" in the same sentence.


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Kagel*
> 
> I have it now complete at last
> 
> Stücke der Windrose (1994)
> 
> Phantasiestück
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other recording is the one below (2004)


Sehr anspruchsvoll music, aber auch interessant (nicht für mich, selbstverständlich). Gute Sammelstücke. :tiphat:


----------



## sbmonty

Keyboard works from the 1600s
Daniel-Ben Pienaar
Piano


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Sehr anspruchsvoll music, aber auch interessant (*nicht für mich, selbstverständlich*). Gute Sammelstücke. :tiphat:


Do you mean music for the advanced listener?


----------



## eljr

Gesu Cristo Negato de Pietro - Oratorio 1719

Daniel Johannsen (Pietro Apostolo), Alois Mühlbacher (Balila), Gerd Kenda (L'Odio de'Giudei), Markus Forster (L'Amor Divino), Maria Ladurner (L'Umanita Peccatrice), Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor

Release Date: 19th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: ACC24374
Label: Accent
Length: 95 minutes

CD I


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Dimace

The all time Dvorak's classic from 1973. Now I'm listening the 9th.


----------



## Bourdon

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Messiaen - Saint Francois d'Assise*
> Kent Nagano, Hallé Orchestra, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, José van Dam, Dawn Upshaw, et al.
> 
> Not sure how far into this I'll get today, but it sure is thoroughly fascinating listening. Such a colorful score! Messiaen is a composer dear to my heart, but my only complaint about his music is that most of his works are excessively long.
> 
> As an aside, this concludes a major "listening project" I had marked out for 2021, which was to conduct a miniature survey of the history of opera from Monteverdi to Messiaen. I started on New Year's Day and I can't believe I actually finished the goal already! It has fully opened up the world of opera for me after previously being somewhat lukewarm on the genre.


 *Definitely worth listening to and not too difficult for the ear but certainly for the buttocks *


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> I have these by Stefan Irmer lined up for tomorrow.


Think I will do the same.


----------



## Ned Low

Continuing my Brahms 3rd journey


----------



## Ned Low

And these


----------



## arapinho1

Mahler's 5th by Karajan and Berliner
Adagietto is just one of the greatest pieces of music ever written


----------



## Rogerx

Britten - Songs

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Graham Johnson (piano)

A Poison Tree (Blake)
Birthday Song for Erwin (Duncan)
Cradle Song for Eleanor (MacNeice)
Evening, Morning, Night from Ronald Duncan's 'This Way to the Tomb'
Fish in the Unruffled Lakes - Six Auden settings
Fish in the Unruffled Lakes (No. 4 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
If Thou Wilt Ease Thine Heart
Night covers up the rigid land (No. 2 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
Not even summer yet (Burra)
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, Op. 35
The Red Cockatoo (Waley)
This way to the tomb
Three realizations from Harmonia Sacra
To lie flat on the back with the knees flexed (No. 1 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
Um Mitternacht
When you're feeling like expressing your affection (Auden)
Wild with passion (Beddoes)


----------



## teeemkay

This, and his other concerts on YouTube:


----------



## Vasks

*Casella - Overture to "La donna serpente" (Noseda/Chandos)
Bossi - Siciliana e Giga (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Respighi - Church Windows (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

teeemkay said:


> This, and his other concerts on YouTube:


What and who is this


----------



## ELbowe

Mark Dee said:


> Listened to Record 8 from this collection last night. Very early stereo from RCA - 1960. Could even be 'Living Stereo' under the guise of Reader's Digest. Picked the 12 LP set up from ebay from £1 plus postage. Almost mint. Great performances and wonderful sound....
> 
> View attachment 152701
> 
> 
> and the tracks (all very familiar, but amazing sound and very good performances)
> 
> View attachment 152702


It is so refreshing to see your post, I vividly recall my introduction to Classical music via hearing a friend's parents new set of Readers Digest LPs, I think I was 10 years old. I remember it was Ravel's "Bolero"! Not having a record player at home (a luxury in those days!) I was a regular visit to their house to hear more...I think they started not answering the door!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## eljr

Gesu Cristo Negato de Pietro - Oratorio 1719

Daniel Johannsen (Pietro Apostolo), Alois Mühlbacher (Balila), Gerd Kenda (L'Odio de'Giudei), Markus Forster (L'Amor Divino), Maria Ladurner (L'Umanita Peccatrice), Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor

Release Date: 19th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: ACC24374
Label: Accent
Length: 95 minutes

CD II


----------



## eljr

Respighi: Piano Works

Konstantin Scherbakov (piano), Ivan Tvrdik (cello)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Howard Griffiths

Catalogue No: 8553207
Label: Naxos
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin*

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> What and who is this


Asaf Blasberg Plays Bach, Debussy and Mussorgsky


----------



## eljr

teeemkay said:


> This, and his other concerts on YouTube:


I am guessing you joined just to post this? :devil:


----------



## Guest

I love Webern's arrangement of the Chamber Symphony for Piano Quintet--so intense!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Richard Lewis (tenor), Kim Borg (bass), Carol Smith (contralto), Eileen Farrell (soprano)
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

anon.: The Mass of Tournai, etc.

Tonus Peregrinus, Antony Pitts

Release Date: 19th May 2003
Catalogue No: 8555861
Label: Naxos
Series: Early Music Collection
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Marinera

Yedid Nefesh - Amant De Mon Âme. Meirav Ben David-Harel, Yair Harel, Nima Ben David, Michele Claude


----------



## Malx

First listen to the final quartet in the LaSalle box.

*Apostel, String Quartet Op 7 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> First listen to the final quartet in the LaSalle box.
> 
> *Apostel, String Quartet Op 7 - LaSalle Quartet.*
> 
> It's really good that the Apostel is included in this set, otherwise I think it would have been lost to the world .........


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Malx said:
> 
> 
> 
> First listen to the final quartet in the LaSalle box.
> 
> *Apostel, String Quartet Op 7 - LaSalle Quartet.*
> 
> It's really good that the Apostel is included in this set, otherwise I think it would have been lost to the world .........
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Henry, first listens can often be deceptive but I thought the piece worthwhile if not earthshattering. Definitely one to revisit soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Merl

I've always loved this set. A lovely drive home listening to this.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz

*Bach: Solo Cello Suites*

I usually listen to _*Wispelwey's*_ rendition of the solo cello suites and absolutely love them, but occasionally I stray a little and play another recording amongst my 20+ sets of the suites.










Today also playing the recording by _*Bylsma*_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part five for tonight.

Sonata no.3 in E for violin and piano (1935):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1936):










Sonata in B for flute and piano (1936):










Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Britten - String Quartets No. 1 and 2*
Maggini Quartet

I like much of Britten's vocal music, but for some reason his instrumental stuff tends to leave me cold. Not these quartets - wonderfully creative music performed with real heart here by the Magginis.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent albums.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (1877) Barenboim. Berlin.










Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2. Rhapsodies. Skride, Aadland, WDR.










Bernstein: Symphony No. 2. Alsop, Baltimore, Thibaudet










Nielsen: Quintet for Winds. Bergen Wind Quintet.










Nielsen, Sibelius: Violin Concertos. Skride, Tampere Philharmonic, Rouvali.


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, Les Nuits d'été - Brigette Balleys, Orchestre des Champs Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*

The first work that I really got into by Berlioz which to this day remains one of my favourites, if not _the_ favourite. This is a favoured recording with Balleys in great voice ably accompanied by Herreweghe.


----------



## Conrad2

Kaleidoscope
Szymon Krzeszowiec
Label: DUX
Release Year: 2008








Gra agus Bas
Donnacha Dennehy 
Label: Nonesuch Records Inc.
Release Year: 2011









Caroline Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
Roomful of Teeth
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2013


----------



## haziz

Conrad2 said:


> ...................................
> 
> Caroline Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
> Roomful of Tears
> Label:
> Release Year: 2013


Roomful of Teeth!?! Interesting name! I just had to google the ensemble. It certainly makes for good publicity. Looks like they are based not far from where I live. Maybe in a post-COVID world I may seek them out, although their main, and highly varied, repertoire is far from my usual listening material.


----------



## Ned Low




----------



## Mark Dee

I'm listening to my hard drive whirring away while this is downloading:


----------



## Rambler

*Mr. Abel's Fine Airs* Susanne Heinrich (viola da gamba) on hyperion









Listening to this disc for a second time this month. And it's really satisfying!


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Violin Sonatas, a very nice way to start my day









Beethoven Symphonies 3 and 4. 









Schumann Piano Trio no 2, and Weber Clarinet Quintet. I've listened to this a lot, the Weber Clarinet Quintet is particularly charming, recommended 









Mendelssohn Elijah. Spotify. I've never listened to this before. I don't normally listen to religious choral music. Some of it was nice, but it was long, very long.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D*


----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> Mendelssohn Elijah. Spotify. I've never listened to this before. I don't normally listen to religious choral music. Some of it was nice, but it was long, very long.


I really like Elijah, but I have to admit, I get annoyed in the middle where he tries to raise the widow's son from the dead while she's screaming in his ear.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Prokofiev 7* - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Franck - Sonata for Violin and Piano, Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin, and Piano*
Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Barry Tuckwell

I've been a longtime lover of this album. Two gems of the chamber repertoire played sumptuously and brilliantly.


----------



## haziz

*Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Stephen Coombs - BBC Scottish SO - Jerzy Maksymiuk_

Just took off the wrapping off of this CD despite owning it for at least 15 years. First listen to this concerto, or for that matter to this composer, who up till today I was totally ignorant of. I will have to listen a couple more times before forming a meaningful opinion. Sounds fairly promising so far.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
_Judith Raskin - Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 
Disc 5

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Gothos

Not bad,so far...


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra

Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Continuum- Michael Heupel (cello), Mario Häring (piano)

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV743 'Ach, was ist doch unser Leben'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV747 'Christus, der uns selig macht'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV762 'Vater unser im Himmelreich'
Cassadó: Sonata nello stile antico spagnuolo
Reger: Suite for Violin and Piano, Op. 103a
Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
Stravinsky: Suite italienne


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition, .

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain 
Tchaikovsky: Marche slave, Op. 31


----------



## Pelleas

Florent Schmitt: complete collection for piano duo and duet, The Invencia Piano Duo, 4 CDs, Grand Piano.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still in a Russian mood :


----------



## vincula

A bit melancholic this Saturday morning. Let's wake up slowly with these lovely Bax works.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No5

Olli Mustonen (piano and conductor)

Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Malx

Still playing discs long overdue an outing.

*Bliss, Checkmate (complete) - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.*










Sorry for the slightly fuzzy image.


----------



## Rogerx

*Sviatoslav Richter 20-03 1915 /01-08-1997*



Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Organ Sonata no.1 (1937): 
Organ Sonata no.2 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.3 (1938):










Quartet for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1938):










Sonata for piano duet (1938):










Sonata in G for oboe and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for bassoon and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for clarinet and piano (1939):
Sonata for horn and piano (1939):


----------



## Malx

*Bernstein, Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Facsimile & Divertimento for Orchestra - CBSO, Paavo Järvi.*

I can't recall why I bought this disc, probably because it was cheap and it filled a perceived gap in the collection. Perhaps too jazzy for my tastes but interesting to hear again. One of those discs that if space had to be saved it would be culled but at present it will go back on the shelf.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony no. 7 in A major, op 92

played by the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique on period instruments conducted by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concertos & Aubade

Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Worth hearing for Jessye Norman's gorgeous singing of the _Liebestod_ but I found the *Tannhäuser* overture a little lacking in orgiastic abandon and the _Siefried Idyll_ a bit po faced. The *Tristan und Isolde* Prelude is also very slow and misses something in searing expressiveness or rapture. Karajan is much more intense in the EMI recording of the complete opera.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony no. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica")

played by the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique on period instruments conducted by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Art Rock

Xenakis - Various works by various artists, including Ensemble Intercontemporain (Apex, 2 CD's)

I still have some problems getting into the Xenakis sound world. I quite like some pieces (like Thallein) but I'm indifferent to others.


----------



## haziz

*Stanford: Cello Concerto*
_Baillie - RPO - Braithwaite_


----------



## Malx

*Boulez, Derive, Memorial(Explosante-Fixe... Originel), Dialogue de l'Ombre Double - Sophie Cherrier (flute), Alain Damiens (clarinet), Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*

A disc I would recommend to anyone who fancies dipping their toe into the sound world of Boulez's smaller scale pieces.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony no. 5 in C minor op. 67

played by the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique on period instruments conducted by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Julian Lloyd Webber - RPO - Menuhin_


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, five CDs by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra:









































I start with the best part: _Round-Up_, where Kunzel explores the music of the TV and movie Westerns that I grew up with when I was a child and teenager growing up in the Boston area with a grandfather who had never been to the American west except for the few weeks he spent at basic training in Colorado right after being drafted into the US Army and just prior to be being shipped off to North Africa and Europe to fight in the big war; and my grandfather loved all the old western movies, and I spent many evenings neglecting my homework in high school so I could watch John Wayne or Clint Eastwood, bandits, gunfighters, cowboys and Indians, and the beautiful scenery of the western cinema art form.

In _Round-Up_, Kunzel enlists the support of 1950s popular singer, Frankie Laine, who lent his voice to so many TV and movie western themes: _Rawhide_, _Gunfight at the OK Corral_, and _Blazing Saddles_. It's a concept album that works and this CD even made the charts as quite popular. Frankie Laine cited it in his autobiography, _Lucky Old Son_, where he stated that he had made it as a jazz singer, a lounge singer, a pop singer, a country-western singer; but never did he ever think he'd make the classical music hit parade!

Next up are two where Kunzel joins forces with Doc Severinson who those of my generation may remember as the colorfully dressed leader/lead trumpet of the _Tonight Show Band_, and, again I would spend many late nights watching Johnny Carson, Ed McMahon, Doc Severinson, and their parade of 1980s celebrities when I should have been getting a good night's sleep.

The first CD has Doc covering popular old songs like _Unforgettable_, _Lush Life_, _Misty_, and _Memory_ from _Cats_. The second CD has Doc playing several classical music light classics by the likes of Rossini, Puccini, Bizet, Schuman, and Rimsky-Korsakov (_Flight of the Bumblebee_) arranged for trumpet and orchestra; and both recordings are the essence of smooth; perhaps a little too smooth; as Doc's tone borders on just a bit too schmaltzy. That said, their take on the Bach _Chacconne_ seems to work well, and strikes upon a fiery, melodramatic, intensity.

Stokowski arrangements follow and are kicked off by Stokowki's famous adaption of Bach's _Toccata and Fugue_. the first course is followed by Stokowski's transcriptions of Bach's _Little Fugue_, Debussy's _Claire de Lune_ and _Cathedral Engloutie_ (the church bells were a nice touch), Beethoven's _Moonlight Sonata_, Rachmaninoff's _Prelude in C Sharp_, topped off by _Night on Bald Mountain_ by Mussorgsky, where Stokowski takes the standard Rimsky-Korsakov arrangement and makes it sound less smooth and slicked up, less "Rimsky-fied" and more Mussorgsky: urgent, raw and rough around the edges.

We round things out with a fun symphonic arrangement of Gershwin's _Porgy and Bess_ and a sparkling and well-measured _Grand Canyon Suite_ by Ferdinand Grofe. I always thought of _Grand Canyon Suite_ as our own counterpart to Beethoven's _Symphony #6_ or _Pastorale Symphony _. Like Beethoven's _Symphony #6_, _Grand Canyon_ is five movements, celebrating the natural world, and it even has a storm in it followed by a breaking of the clouds.


----------



## Coach G

Tsaraslondon said:


> Worth hearing for Jessye Norman's gorgeous singing of the _Liebestod_ but I found the *Tannhäuser* overture a little lacking in orgiastic abandon and the _Siefried Idyll_ a bit po faced. The *Tristan und Isolde* Prelude is also very slow and misses something in searing expressiveness or rapture. Karajan is much more intense in the EMI recording of the complete opera.


This is a great recording. Karajan and the Vienna Philharmonic are wonderful in the Tannhauser Overture and the Siegfried Idyll, and Jessye Norman carries on in the grad-fashion in _Isolde's Love Song_ where her "falcon" soprano soars to to the heavens. It's one of my favorite CDs. One I'd save if the house was on fire and I only had time to rescue say ten of my 2,000+ CD collection!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphony no.4

Harnoncourt and the COA

I had forgotten how much I enjoy this performance ( I am awaiting the recent cycle of the same conductor with the COE!)


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Elgar: Cello Concerto*
> _Julian Lloyd Webber - RPO - Menuhin_


This is a very fine recording. I once owned it LP, the upgraded it to a CD. Yehudi also did another rendition of the Elgar _Cello Concerto_ with Yoohong Lee (a cellist to which I know nothing else about) that also seems to capture Elgar's musical vision.

Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ is the composer's swan song. He was depressed because his wife had died, and depressed because of World War I. I read that after composing the _Cello Concerto_, Elgar said that he didn't like music any more and would rather discuss cricket or fox hunting.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - String Quartet #5 in B Flat, D68 - Melos Quartet


Barber - String Quartet - Emerson String Quartet


----------



## flamencosketches

*Robert Schumann*: Fantasy in C major, op.17. Murray Perahia

Very much enjoying revisiting this box lately, which somehow left me cold when I first picked it up a couple of years ago. Not sure what my problem was exactly, but these performances from the young Perahia are making a lot more sense these days.


----------



## Rogerx

Clair-Obscur

Strauss - Berg - Zemlinsky

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Orchestre Victor Hugo Franche-Comté, Jean-François Verdier

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Strauss, R: Malven, AV 304
Strauss, R: Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch

Presto: Classical Recording of the Week


----------



## Vasks

_For the start of the new season_

*Goldmark - In Spring Overture (Korodi/Hungaraton CD)
Glazunov - Spring [Vesna] (Schermerhorn/Marco Polo CD)
Fibich - The Romance of Spring (Vajnar/Supraphon LP)
J. Strauss, Jr - The Voices of Spring (Ormandy/Columbia LP)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152748


Romantic Songs

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2020


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Mackerras and the RLPO.


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"

Riccardo Chailly

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Coach G

Just now: an old LP featuring two _Violin Concertos_ by Henri Vieuxtemps, a Belgian concert violinist and composer from the Romantic era. According to liner notes Berlioz, Wagner, and the music critic, Eduard Hanslick. Certainly, the concertos by Vieuxtempts are as worthy as the other main staples of the Romantic _Violin Concerto_ diet: Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Bruch (_#1_) and Lalo (_Simphonie Espagnol_).

While Zino Francescatti takes on _Violin Concerto #4_, the B side finds Pinchas Zukerman paying _Violin Concerto #5_. These are virtuoso concertos composed by a virtuoso, I gather, to show off his own skills and the range of expression inherent to the violin; in essence, celebration of the violin. While Zino Francescatti's tone is full, friendly, and warm; Pinchas Zukerman is also in top form.

Zino and Zukerman: The Zs have it!


----------



## Biwa

Matthew Locke:

Consort of Fower Parts, Suites Nos. 1-6

Flanders Recorder Quartet


----------



## vincula

Has been listening to Sibelius' symphonies for hours today. Currently listening to his no.5 with Barbirolli/Hallé









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sbmonty

Janáček: String Quartet No. 1, "Kreutzner Sonata"
Škampa Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

starthrower said:


>


I've been meaning to listen to this composer's works!. This looks like a good place to start.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Stephen Hough (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## starthrower

sbmonty said:


> I've been meaning to listen to this composer's works!. This looks like a good place to start.


Gubaidulina has written a lot of interesting and unique works. And I find her life story very inspiring. She came from extremely humble beginnings and has become one of the world's leading innovative composers.


----------



## mparta

Doesn't want me to do this, I will fight through!!!:trp:

There has to be an explanation for the character of Beecham's Schubert. Goes to that argument about his personality versus his music making, my impression is that he was not all sweetness and light, but his Schubert is.:kiss:


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book I*
Daniel Chorzempa, harpsichord and organ









Refreshing to hear some of these magnificent works on an organ. The interspersed organ usage dispels any sense of monotony one might feel if it was two hours of nothing but harpsichord.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Haydn - Cello Concertos No. 1 and 2*
Mstislav Rostropovich, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Ah, Haydn - sheer life-enhancing radiance


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Quartets
> 
> Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


Roger: The Piano Quartets are my favorite Mozart chamber music compositions, barely edging out the Wind Quintet, the Clarinet Quintet, the K515 and K516 String Quintets, and a couple of the "Haydn" String Quartets. I'm also a big fan of the Sonata for 2 Pianos in D.

The recordings I have feature Michelangeli on #2 and Solti on piano for #1.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2, Luonnotar & Pohjola's Daughter

Phyllis Curtin (soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello concerto in C major

Soloist: Leonhard Bartussek, baroque cello
Capella Weilburgensis on period instruments
direction: Doris Hagel


----------



## Malx

*Bliss, Cello Concerto + Introduction and Allegro - Robert Cohen, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

CD 3

The recording I listened to yesterday with music in a varied formation for flute, clarinet and bassoon was very attractive. 
This third CD of this box is also devoted to wind instruments, again the clarinet, flute and oboe.
Sometimes the music is reminiscent of Poulenc, then of Debussy or Saent Saëns and in fleeting moments you think that Koechlin has also listened to the music from the Far East.
The music has a wide variety of styles but is undeniably French in idiom.
It is music that certainly deserves more attention.
The box with music for orchestral works was also a real treasure with beautiful songs that are amongst the most beautiful of the last century IMO.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major

played by Giovanni Sollima (violoncello) and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## starthrower

Lajtha 1892-1963

I've collected his symphonies on Marco Polo and Naxos, and now I'm exploring his quartets. He wrote ten.


----------



## Dimace

Bruckner is a peculiar composer. He learned composition quite old and for this reason, many times, was quite unsure for the final outcome of his works. For this reason, we have many revisions and corrections to his symphonies and a wide quality range, from bad works (for his standards, always) like the 0 & 00 and the D, to master pieces, like the 7th and the 8th. Karajan, has no issues with his compatriot. His Brucknerian outcome is always very good and, for me this is best, very certain. Karajan had understood the complex structure of Anton's works and every single organ of the orchestra finds its place in the performance under his guidance. The following 7th is classic. It isn't a coincidence that Karajan's last recording was a 7th, few months before his death. He loved this work.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Bruckner is a peculiar composer. He learned composition quite old and for this reason, many times, was quite unsure for the final outcome of his works. For this reason, we have many revisions and corrections to his symphonies and a wide quality range, from bad works (for his standards, always) like the 0 & 00 and the D, to master pieces, like the 7th and the 8th. Karajan, has no issues with his compatriot. His Brucknerian outcome is always very good and, for me this is best, very certain. Karajan had understood the complex structure of Anton's works and every single organ of the orchestra finds its place in the performance under his guidance. The following 7th is classic. It isn't a coincidence that Karajan's last recording was a 7th, few months before his death. He loved this work.
> 
> View attachment 152760


Well,the same goes for Bernard Haitink who did choose two of his favorites to take his musical farewell.


----------



## Coach G

Just now, another LP that I picked up in a used record store (for $2.95 USD): The music of William Grant Still and Ulysses Kay on the old VOX/Turnable label that provided budget recordings by second-tier orchestras, and composers sometimes off the beaten path (sort of a NAXOS prototype):









When will we acknowledge our wonderful African-American composers as integral to our musical heritage? Not just a side-note to be celebrated during Black History Month: the likes of William Grant Still, Ulysses Kay, Florence Price, TJ Anderson, William Dawson, Adolphus Hailstork, and many others (don't forget Scott Jopiin!) need to be heard. Both Still and Kay are tonal, lyrical and very listenable. While the pieces by Still (_From the Black Belt_, _Darker America_) draw from African-American folk songs; Kay's _Six Dances for String Orchestra_ draw from European musical forms, rounds, waltzes, and polkas; even Scottish folk-songs. In this sense while Still made a direct attempt to incorporate African-American folk music, gospel, blues, ragtime, etc.; Kay was an academic in the same league as Walter Piston and William Schuman.

William Grant Still and Ulysses Kay at work:


----------



## Mark Dee

This morning's listening was this:









This afternoon's was this:









and this evening's will be some of this:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ned Low

Dimace said:


> Bruckner is a peculiar composer. He learned composition quite old and for this reason, many times, was quite unsure for the final outcome of his works. For this reason, we have many revisions and corrections to his symphonies and a wide quality range, from bad works (for his standards, always) like the 0 & 00 and the D, to master pieces, like the 7th and the 8th. Karajan, has no issues with his compatriot. His Brucknerian outcome is always very good and, for me this is best, very certain. Karajan had understood the complex structure of Anton's works and every single organ of the orchestra finds its place in the performance under his guidance. The following 7th is classic. It isn't a coincidence that Karajan's last recording was a 7th, few months before his death. He loved this work.
> 
> View attachment 152760


Karajan's 7th with Berlin is better than the one he made with Vienna because of his dynamic, energetic approach.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-1st and 3rd Symphonies.
> 
> Mackerras and the RLPO.


I cannot remember the last time I listened to the 5th ( so many contributory factors) but as this is Mackerras ( one of my favourite conductors) and I had enjoyed the 1st and 3rd so much I did listen to the 5th. Great performance and recording......this cycle ( 'provincial' orchestra and what was seen as a 'bargain' label) really is something!

I also listened to the three first Schubert symphonies from the Minkowski cycle......wonderful!

So tired today as a result of a challenging week at work....recuperative powers of music ( and a decent result that keeps us in the running to go up automatically)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part seven for late afternoon and early evening.

Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 in C for violin and piano (1939):










Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):
Sonata in F for trombone and piano (1941):
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941):
Sonata in E-flat for alto saxophone and piano (1943):










Sonata for two pianos (1942):










_Ludus tonalis_ [_Tonal Games_] - 'studies in counterpoint, tonal organisation and piano playing' (1942):


----------



## Ned Low




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Les Preludes*

I've never paid much notice to this piece until now. I don't know what Cluytens is doing, but it caught my attention so much that I've listened to it twice in a row. I love it when I have a breakthrough like this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 152770


It's funny, but I did a double-take on the picture. I'm not used to seeing Karajan without a baton and half-closed eyes or else posing in front of a jet/yacht/giant picture window.


----------



## Coach G

Just now: two LPs featuring excerpts from Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_ (Rimsky edition). The first is from 1944, and as a teenager in the 1980s I had the original set that was released in a set of 78 rpm recording. In this set, Ezio Pinza plays "Boris" as well as "Pinman the Monk". It's an Italian translation, but even in such a bastardized version, I knew I was in the presence great, mysterious, and powerful.

The second LP is from 1954 and featured Alexander Kipnis as "Boris" and is sung in the original Russian. According to Wikipedia, Kipnis grew up in Russia and was of Ukrainian/Jewish heritage and sang in Yiddish theater, but was also fluent in Russian. He came to America in the 1920s and was a regular at the Metropolitan Opera during the 1930s-1960s.

While opera is not exactly my forte in classical music, I've always felt drawn to _Boris Godunov_, and now have two complete recordings by George London as "Boris" (one in Russian with the Bolshoi Orchestra, and one in English with Dimitri Mitropoulos and the Metropolitan Opera), and another set of excerpts in English with John Tomlinson as "Boris".

But today it's Pinza and Kipnis:

















Ezio Pinza:









Alexander Kipnis:









I always thought this painting by Ilya Repin captured best Mussorgsky's musical vision in art: bold, uncompromising, individualistic, raw, urgent, and powerful:


----------



## Joachim Raff

Kullervo - LSO/Davis (Live)


----------



## Bkeske

Just finished working for the day, that wasn't really expected. But, now I've told myself I'm done for the day, and a big plus, got a few 'new' LP's in the mail today.

first up:

Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten - Canadian Carnival, Op. 19, Young Apollo, Op. 16, Four French Songs (Quatre Chansons Françaises), & Scottish Ballad, Op. 26. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1982

All these albums are in incredible condition. Score.

View attachment 152781


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Just now: two LPs featuring excerpts from Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_ (Rimsky edition). The first is from 1944, and as a teenager in the 1980s I had the original set that was released in a set of 78 rpm recording. In this set, Ezio Pinza plays "Boris" as well as "Pinman the Monk". It's an Italian translation, but even in such a bastardized version, I knew I was in the presence great, mysterious, and powerful.
> 
> The second LP is from 1954 and featured Alexander Kipnis as "Boris" and is sung in the original Russian. According to Wikipedia, Kipnis was grew up in Russia and was of Ukrainian/Jewish heritage singing in Yiddish theater, but also fluent in Russian. He came to America in the 1920s and was a regular at the Metropolitan Opera during the 1930s-1960s.
> 
> While opera is not exactly my forte in classical music, I've always felt drawn to _Boris Godunov_, and now have two complete recordings by George London as "Boris" (one in Russian with the Bolshoi Orchestra, and one in English with Dimitri Mitropoulos and the Metropolitan Opera), and another set of excerpts in English with John Tomlinson as "Boris".
> 
> But today it's Pinza and Kipnis:
> 
> View attachment 152775
> 
> 
> View attachment 152776
> 
> 
> Ezio Pinza:
> 
> View attachment 152777
> 
> 
> Alexander Kipnis:
> 
> View attachment 152778
> 
> 
> I always thought this painting by Ilya Repin captured best Mussorgsky's musical vision in art: bold, uncompromising, individualistic, raw, urgent, and powerful:
> 
> View attachment 152779


You have to see Gergiev's Boris video. The Varlaam has to be made up to mimic this portrait of Mussorgsky, it cannot be an accident.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Robert Simpson* (1921-1997) - Symphony No.6 (1977) - _31 minutes
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley. Hyperion

This one movement symphony, dedicated to the distinguished gynaecologist Ian Craft, was the first of Simpson's music I ever heard, and the first CD of his music that I bought.

Craft had suggested that the development of life from a fertilised cell could be mirrored in symphonic form; an idea that resonated with Simpson, a man trained in medicine, who subscribed to Carl Nielsen's idea that "music is the sound of life".

The music builds inexorably to a powerful, stuttered climax after around 13 and a half minutes, which can be taken to be birth (this is not a _programme_ work, the reference is a musical _parallel_, not allegory). Following a restorative oboe passage, the music builds again, combining the musical elements into what Simpson describes as a sort of movement from interval to scherzo and finale.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

The recording engineer must have been asleep on this one. It sounds like someone forgot to take the covers off the microphones.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152783


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Cello Concerto No. 1, op. 107
Cello Concerto No. 2, op. 126

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Pablo Heras-Casado

2016


----------



## Rambler

A*dam: Giselle *The Royal Ballet - Bluray disc from OPUS ARTE









Last week I listened to Karajan conduct this on a CD. Today I'm watching the ballet. Pleasant non demanding music.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar DMM 1984 Belgium pressing

View attachment 152786


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8, "Unfinished"
*

This is a wonderful, full-bodied, expansive interpretation from the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Favorite Pavane of all time. Thevet's playing is simply beautiful


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.5 In D Major. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962

View attachment 152788


----------



## Joe B

Suzi Digby leading the ORA Singers:







24/96 FLAC


----------



## Chilham

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticcati and the SCO

Schumann-2nd Symphony.


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Munch conducts Ravel - Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Fauré - Pelléas Et Mélisande Suite, & Berlioz - Damnation Of Faust (Excerpts). The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue. Unknown release date, 1970's per label. Originally 1963 in mono.

View attachment 152791


----------



## Alfacharger

Chilham said:


> Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
> 
> Philippe Herreweghe
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent


I just picked up this recording of the Vespers.










I also picked up some Korngold. After listening to it, I think it's pure gold.


----------



## Bkeske

The last one that came in the mail today. I'm very pleased to have gotten this, as it completes my Martinů symphony cycle by Václav Neumann. Really immaculate vinyl.

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies 3, 4, & 5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold set, 1982. Czechoslovakia pressing.

View attachment 152792


----------



## mparta

Quite a bit of good singing. D'Arcangelo is good, and Pieczonka better than I expected. Antonacci is so popular for reasons that I don't quite get. She's adequate, not much more. Schade very good.
The performance certainly clips along, feels a little breathless occasionally.
My other Don on DVD is the Furtwangler. Pretty different


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach: 
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Toccata in E major, BWV 566
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major, BWV 540
Chorale Prelude "Allein Gott in der Höh' sei Ehr", BWV 662
Toccata and Fugue in F major, BWV 540
Chorale Prelude "Erbarm mich mein, o Herre Gott", BWV 721
Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538

Christoph Schoener, organs of St. Michaelis-Kirche Hamburg


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rameau: Les Fetes d'*****
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie, cond.
Rec. 1997









*
CDs 10 and 11 FROM








*


----------



## Bkeske

Stokowski conducts 'Rhapsodies' : Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 In C-Sharp Minor, Enescu - Roumanian Rhapsody No.1 In A Op.11, Smetana - The Moldau & The Bartered Bride : Overture. RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 'Living Stereo' reissue late 60's. Originally 1961.

View attachment 152800


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152801


*Aaron Copland*

Symphony No. 3
Quiet City

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

1986


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovich; The Complete Trios & Sonatas
Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio 
Arabesque Recordings - Z6698, 2 x CD, Album, US, 1997.


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet - Haydn String Quartets Volume Eight, Op.3 and The Seven Last Words. London Treasury Series. 3LP box set 1979

View attachment 152803


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 1

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
20th March 2020
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Male Singer of the Year
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Dimace

Nice set for the friends who like this music, with very Italian - vivid performance and DG sound. (this Orbis set was once upon the time the bargain issue of Archiv series. Now they have the same value (these Corelli sets), but both are affordable.)


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš - The Sound of Silence

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

Brouwer, L: Dos temas populares cubanos (Two Cuban Folksongs)
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Merlin, J L: Suite del recuerdo
Tárrega: Endecha
Tárrega: Oremus


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Carlos Kleiber


----------



## vincula

A Mahler Sunday it is!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2

Sinfonia
Instrumental parts from the Cantatas


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part eight of eight for either side of more painting.

String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):
String Quartet no.7 (1945):










Sonata no.2 in E for cello and piano (1948):










Sonata for four horns (1952):










Sonata in B for bass tuba and piano (1955):










Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## Chilham

The album that started this journey for me. Can't remember why I bought it. Hadn't realised that over time it had become my second most listened-to album on iTunes. Once I did, I came here, and the rest as they say .....










Mendelssohn: Piano Trio Nos. 1 & 2

Yo-Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman, Emanuel Ax


----------



## vincula

Well, after a strong coffee and a brave pill... here I go!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of recent acquisitions, I must say I'm really enjoying this enterprising disc. Highly recommended. On a blind test I doubt anyone would identify the first piece as being by Lehár.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Cello Sonata*
_Fournier - Fonda_


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3* "Singulière"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3* "Singulière"
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi_


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich: Symphonies 1 & 3 (LPO, Haitink, Decca)

The first is still one of the better first symphonies of the 20th century. The 3d has a bad reputation, but I still enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Shostakovich: Symphonies 1 & 3 (LPO, Haitink, Decca)
> 
> The first is still one of the better first symphonies of the 20th century. The 3d has a bad reputation, but I still enjoy listening to it.


Agree about no.1, still struggle with no.3.


----------



## Chilham

To complete a fortnight of focus on Haydn.










Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten "The Seasons"

René Jacobs

Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Ned Low

I love his 10th symphony, especially the 3rd movement.


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 4* "Sinfonie Naïve"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Igor Markevitch_

Some of my listening today is inspired by some of the games in the polls sub-forum, which are forcing me to go slightly, but only slightly, outside my usual listening rotation. I may as well figure out what I am about to vote for, or against! I am also grateful for the expansion to my horizons, and enrichment of my listening repertoire.


----------



## 13hm13

Contemporaries of Mozart - Gyrowetz - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## Jacck

Kaljo Raid - Symphony 1









an enjoyable symphony


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8*
_Borodin String Quartet_


----------



## 13hm13

Jírovec (Gyrowetz) - Symphonies - Jan Talich


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Suites Nos. 1 & 2 - Shelley, MacNamara


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Lieder (Walker, Johnson, Hyperion)

Enjoyable as always. Wonderful Hyperion project!


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Presto Editor's Choice
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2017
Editor's Choice
Opera Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2018
Opera Choice
Finalist - Recital
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Recital
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Finalist - Vocal
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Vocal


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9*
_Borodin String Quartet_


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Quintet in C D956 & Quartettsatz D703

with David Watkin (2nd cello)

Tokyo String Quartet

Release Date: 31st Oct 2011
Catalogue No: HMU807427
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_

I rarely listen to Shostakovich's symphonies, outside of Nos. 5 and 9, so here goes. Inspired by some of what other participants are listening to in this thread.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Dvorák & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


I prefer this Rostropovich recording of the Dvorak concerto to the better known recording with the Berlin Philharmonic and Karajan, which I find to be fairly lifeless. My absolute favorite recording of the Dvorak concerto however is by Fournier with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Szell.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G Major, Concerto for the Left Hand*

I found this download referenced in the Ridiculous Bargains thread, and the price of the download would be worth it just for Samson Francois' Ravel concertos. I mean, at least for me. He's a beast in these performances.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Ukrainian'
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Abbado_


----------



## Vasks

_It's been a decade since I last heard this Requiem_


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*


----------



## eljr

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)

Release Date: 6th May 2016
Catalogue No: 4789672
Label: Decca
Length: 85 minutes


----------



## Mark Dee

Vinyl RIP from archive.org, a veritable goldmine of free listening (if you can put up with the odd pop and crackle):


----------



## Rogerx

Field Complete Piano Music, Vol. 6

Pietro Spada (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

A little hidden gem.










Clementi: Symphony No 2 in D

Ivor Bolton

Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Mahler - Symphony No. 6 *

I often struggle with Mahler but this was a very enjoyable listen to me. Something I've always appreciated is his polyphonic passages and his colorful orchestration. The heartfelt Adagio was the high point for me, but as is a common problem I have with Mahler, my brain was reduced to the same consistency as tapioca pudding by the time I got to the finale and the whole half hour of it, while wonderful, was really hard to process. I'll be more mentally prepared on the next listen, and try a different recording for variety's sake.


----------



## SanAntone

Reinbert de Leeuw - *Erik Satie* : _Gnossiennes_ (complete)
Live performance






A couple of people named Erik Satie in the "worst composer" thread.


----------



## eljr

Britten & Barber: Piano Concertos & Nocturnes

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4788189
Label: Decca
Length: 74 minutes
Also Recommended
Building a Library
March 2018
Also Recommended


----------



## Bourdon

*Messager*


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch, E: Avodath Hakodesh: Sacred Service for Baritone (Cantor), Mixed Chorus and Orchestra

Judah Cahn (narrator), Robert Merrill (baritone)
Choir of the Community Church of New York, New York Philharmonic, Choir of the Metropolitan Synagogue
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

SanAntone said:


> Reinbert de Leeuw - *Erik Satie* : _Gnossiennes_ (complete)
> Live performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of people named Erik Satie in the "worst composer" thread.


 *That is a revealing thing in itself*


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto in E minor":


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Pogorelich - LSO - Abbado_


----------



## cougarjuno

Some Sibelius for springtime


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> A couple of people named Erik Satie in the "worst composer" thread.




.............


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152826


*William Boyce*

8 Symphonies

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Liszt - Christus*
Helmuth Rilling, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krakow Chamber Choir, Andreas Schmidt, Iris Vermillion, Michael Schade

Making my way through this at intervals throughout the day. Liszt's great oratorio is, IMO, one of the true jewels of 19th century choral music and, outside of Bach's passions and Christmas Oratorio, I would name it as my favorite oratorio of all time - even more than _Messiah_, which Liszt is greatly indebted to in this work. If nothing else, it shows that he was so much more than a composer of empty, flashy virtuoso piano pieces. I personally find this composition to be a more interesting Eastertime tradition than Handel's famous work, and I listen to it with great pleasure around this time every year. If you haven't heard it before, I'd encourage you to at least sample it - you are in for a treat!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> .............


I have the same feeling when people call me stupid.


----------



## vincula

Mahler no. 7 now after a long pause dedicated to paint and do minor repairs to the house outside. I soldier on!

Gielen's really impressive rendition. Live recording. No gimmicks. Glorious sound from the BPO. If you enjoy Mahler's no.7 this album's worth looking for.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Merl

Martinu SQs 4,5 & 6 courtesy of the Stamitz quartet.


----------



## Jacck

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Liszt - Christus*
> Helmuth Rilling, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krakow Chamber Choir, Andreas Schmidt, Iris Vermillion, Michael Schade
> 
> Making my way through this at intervals throughout the day. Liszt's great oratorio is, IMO, one of the true jewels of 19th century choral music and, outside of Bach's passions and Christmas Oratorio, I would name it as my favorite oratorio of all time - even more than _Messiah_, which Liszt is greatly indebted to in this work. If nothing else, it shows that he was so much more than a composer of empty, flashy virtuoso piano pieces. I personally find this composition to be a more interesting Eastertime tradition than Handel's famous work, and I listen to it with great pleasure around this time every year. If you haven't heard it before, I'd encourage you to at least sample it - you are in for a treat!


it is a stunning work. I have so far listened to it just twice, but everytime it was an amazing spiritual experience. I'd say it is more spiritual than anything by Bach (in how it effects me)


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Mendelssohn - Symphony 1 & 2. Berlin Philharmonic. From the Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box set 'Anniversary Edition The Symphony' 5 Symphonies, released 1973 German pressing

View attachment 152833


----------



## MusicSybarite

haziz said:


> *Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> _Stephen Coombs - BBC Scottish SO - Jerzy Maksymiuk_
> 
> Just took off the wrapping off of this CD despite owning it for at least 15 years. First listen to this concerto, *or for that matter to this composer, who up till today I was totally ignorant of*. I will have to listen a couple more times before forming a meaningful opinion. Sounds fairly promising so far.


False. The other day you listened to another of his piano concertos by following a recommendation from me.


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Pierre Boulez

Release Date: 1st Nov 1999
Catalogue No: E4576162
Label: DG
Length: 51 minutes
Also Recommended
Building a Library
November 2019
Also Recommended


----------



## eljr

Gesu Cristo Negato de Pietro - Oratorio 1719

Daniel Johannsen (Pietro Apostolo), Alois Mühlbacher (Balila), Gerd Kenda (L'Odio de'Giudei), Markus Forster (L'Amor Divino), Maria Ladurner (L'Umanita Peccatrice), Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor

Release Date: 19th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: ACC24374
Label: Accent
Length: 95 minutes

CD I


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1-6. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken 2LP box set 1982 German pressing

View attachment 152839


----------



## Mark Dee

1984 reissue of a 1972 release. The pressing sound distinctly 80's - no depth. How RCA dropped their standards from the Living Stereo days... Even so, Van Cliburn's class still shines through.


----------



## eljr

Gesu Cristo Negato de Pietro - Oratorio 1719

Daniel Johannsen (Pietro Apostolo), Alois Mühlbacher (Balila), Gerd Kenda (L'Odio de'Giudei), Markus Forster (L'Amor Divino), Maria Ladurner (L'Umanita Peccatrice), Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor

Release Date: 19th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: ACC24374
Label: Accent
Length: 95 minutes

CD II


----------



## Manxfeeder

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Liszt - Christus*
> Helmuth Rilling, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krakow Chamber Choir, Andreas Schmidt, Iris Vermillion, Michael Schade


I'm impressed by his skill at vocal writing in this piece.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Rouse: Symphony No. 5. Guerrero, Nashville. For Saturday Symphony. An intriguing work which I will revisit.










Handel: Music for Royal Fireworks. Savall, Le Concert des Nations










Bach: Magnificat. Karl Münchinger: Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra & Vienna Academy Choir, Bork, Ameling, Krause Watts, Krenn










Haydn: Die Schöpfung. Simone Kermes, Dorothee Mields, Etc.; Thomas Hengelbrock: Balthasar-Neumann-Ensemble & Chorus










Schmidt: Symphonies 2 & 3. Paavo Jarvi. Frankfurt.


----------



## Colin M

SanAntone said:


> Reinbert de Leeuw - *Erik Satie* : _Gnossiennes_ (complete)
> Live performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of people named Erik Satie in the "worst composer" thread.


 I would have them listen to the selections from Paris 1900 by Resonances. Especially Cinema for four hands arranged by Milhaud. (Tharaud, Le Sage). If that isn't as stridently accomplished as anything by Stravinsky from that period I need to go back to listening school ....


----------



## Pelleas

The complete recorded orchestral music of Florent Schmitt, in chronological order. Listening to it in this manner, I realized that, while his music is often compared to his fellow student and friend Maurice Ravel, he is less an impressionist than an orientalist. As a student at the Villa Medicis, he visits North Africa and Turkey and discovers a culture that will influence many subsequent works. Even his Psalm was inspired by the "Selamik" he witnessed in Turkey. There followed the tragédie de Salomé, a short work called Selamik, Anthony and Cleopatra, the Danse d'Abisag, Salambo, and Habeyssée. Schmitt did not write operas and did not call any work a "Concerto" or "Concertino." But his Symphonie Concertante can be heard as a piano concerto, a short Légende features either the viola, the violin or the saxophone, Habeyssée is written for violin and orchestra, an Introit, recit et congé is for cello and orchestra, and a suite in three parts was written for the trumpet, with orchestra. Le petit elf ferme-l'oeil is a wonderful orchestral suite.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Robert Schumann - Symphonies
Odense Symfoniorkester - Simon Gaudenz
(2 SACD-set)


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Paul Hindemith binge continues - various orchestral works part one for tonight.

Cello Concerto in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_In Sturm und Eis_ [_In Storm and Ice_] - selections from the orchestral music for the mountaineering film _Im Kampf mit dem Berge_ [_In Battle With the Mountains_] by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921):
_Kammermusik no.1_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, harmonium, piano, string quintet and percussion op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Der Dämon_ [_The Demon_] - dance-pantomime in two scenes for orchestra op.28 (1922):










_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ WoO - orchestral suite from the marionette play Das Nusch-Nuschi op.20 (1920):
Suite for chamber orchestra from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ for WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):










_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in-D minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Rag Time_ [_wohltemperiert_] for large orchestra WoO (1921):
Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152842


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Trio élégiaque no. 1 in G minor

*Peter Tchaikovsky*
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

Lang Lang, piano
Vadim Repin, violin
Mischa Maisky, cello

2009


----------



## Ned Low

Solti's a bit slow here yet still manages to draw excitement and drama.


----------



## fbjim

Pollini's disc of late-period Schubert. Love his Beethoven and Chopin but somehow haven't checked out his Schubert yet!


----------



## Mark Dee

Delius: Brigg Fair, An English Rhapsody - RPO, Christopher Seaman


----------



## Bkeske

From an 'odd' Korean compilation box set I have (1 of 2). Never been able to find much information on these sets, but have some great selections within...

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Dvořák - Symphony #9 "From the New World". Wiener Philharmoniker. DECCA. Originally released in 1980.

View attachment 152846


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat" and Aaron Jay Kernis's "Musica Celestis":


----------



## Rambler

*Hans Abrahamsen: Let me tell you* Barbara Hannigan with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerschen Rundfunks conducted by Andris Nelsons on Winter & Winter









Approachable music from the last decade. Quite exquisite in parts.


----------



## Pelleas

Florent Schmitt: Danse d'Abisag, op. 75; Habeyssée, op. 110, Reves, op. 65; Symphony no. 2, op. 137.

Florent Schmitt: La tragédie de Salomé, 1907 original version.

Florent Schmitt: Psalm XLVII, op. 38; Suite sans esprit de suite, op. 89.

Florent Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82.

and more...


----------



## Rmathuln

*F. J. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 Nos. 1-3*
Aeolian Quartet
Rec. 1975

*CD #8 FROM:







*


----------



## Bkeske

Tokyo String Quartet plays Bartók - playing String Quartet's #3-6. From the 'Die 6 Streichquartett' Deutsche Grammophon 3 LP box set 1981. German pressing

View attachment 152850


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mark Dee said:


> Delius: Brigg Fair, An English Rhapsody - RPO, Christopher Seaman
> 
> View attachment 152845


That set was a surprise. Overall, it's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach: Sonata in A minor, BWV 965 (after J.A Reincken's Sonata No.1 from Hortus Musicus)
S.I. Weiss: Prelude, Allegro, Allemande, Courante, Gavotte, Sarabande, Bourree, Gigue
F. Geminiani: 4 movements from 14 Pieces de clavecin

Olga Martynova (harpsichord)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152853


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Romances

Christianne Stotijn, mezzo-soprano
Julius Drake, piano

2008


----------



## Biwa

Johann Jacob Froberger:

Complete Ricercari, Chigi Toccatas

Bob van Asperen (organ)


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Phoenix Bach Choir and Kansas City Chorale in music by Alexander Grechaninov:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine*
Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano, lots of other musicians

I'm in the mood for more choral music, so I'm enjoying the Vespers as they were meant to be heard - late at night.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Some listening over the past few days.









*Debussy*
Nocturnes
Première rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez








*Beethoven*
Piano Concerto No. 1

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell
Leon Fleisher, piano








*Stravinsky*
Serenade in A
The Firebird (suite)

*Prokofiev*
Sarcasms
Piano Sonata No. 8
Gavotte op.95/2

Daniil Trifonov, piano

I bought the big Bernstein DG box and decided this would be the first disc I listened to. It's a great one.








*Gershwin*
Rhapsody in Blue
Prelude for Piano No. 2

*Bernstein*
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, piano and conductor


----------



## Coach G

This evening I'm spinning a wonderful, warm, vintage LP: _String Quartets_ by Ravel and Debussy played by the legendary Budapest Quartet. Before there was Stravinsky and Schoenberg, there was Debussy and Ravel, not completely removed from tradition but certainly a bridge between Late Romanticism and Early Modernism; and a clear departure from Wagner and the grand and lush Late Romantic fashion. These quartets are beautifully crafted, intimate, and contain a certain sense of mystery; with mood taking place over melody. Great for after hours when the stars and the moon shine bright against a night sky.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## 13hm13

Arensky, Taneyev - Violin and Orchestra - Gringolts (Romantic Violin Concerto - 7)


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 1 Nos. 1-6

Capella Istropolitana, Jaroslav Krecek


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Shostakovich, String Quartets 1-3
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 5


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana

Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano

and

Loncavallo: Pagliacci

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Giuseppe Morresi (bass (vocal)), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## vincula

Bruckner's no.7 in Wagnerian fashion. Not to everyone's taste of course, but I like it.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Jacck

Ture Rangström - Symphony 3+4


----------



## Art Rock

Chen, Gang & He, Zhanhao
The Butterfly lovers concerto, Chinese melodies
Sheng Zhong-Guo / China Center Orchestra , Conducted By Tang Li-Hua

A CD I picked up in Shanghai over 20 years ago. The violin concerto has become better known in the West as well - very sweet, but still likeable.


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali

The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part two for late morning and most of the afternoon.

_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and bass op.36 no.1 (1924):
_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and bass op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):










_Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):










_Fünf Stücke_ for string orchestra op.44 no.4 from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ [_Educational Music for Instrumental Ensembles_] op.44 (1927):
_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):










Concert arrangement of the orchestral overture from the comic opera _Neues vom Tage_ [_Today's News_] WoO (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1929-30):
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.4-5 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Requiem*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante K364 : Vienna Mozart Orchestra

CD we got for free on our visit to Vienna ... some time ago ... one I retrieved from my "B-collection" of compact discs in the attic...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 18-19-20-21 "Waldstein" & 22


----------



## Rogerx

R. Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske

Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Piano sonatas 18-19-20-21 "Waldstein" & 22


I always get Gulda and Anda mixed up. I need to remember, Gulda has the headpiece.


----------



## sbmonty

Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268 
Panocha Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152884


*Richard Strauss*

Tod und Verklärung
Metamorphosen
Vier letzte Lieder

Gundula Janowitz, soprano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1971 and 1974, reissued 1995


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #6 (Zajicek/K617)
Peuerl - Selections from "Weltspiegel" (Duftschmid/cpo)
Sweelinck - Fantasia Chromatica a 4 (Rotaru/Carpe Diem)
Buxtedhude - Klag-Lied (Coin/Naive)*


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> I always get Gulda and Anda mixed up. I need to remember, Gulda has the headpiece.


And Anda is the far superior player


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S. Bach Violin Concerto BWV 1042 Emmy Verhey - Camerata Antonio Lucio









J.S. Bach Oboe Concerto BWV 1055 Heinz Holliger - Academy of St. Martin of the Fields


----------



## Bourdon

*Afrique du Nord*

Traditional music is the root of all classical music


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> And Anda is the far superior player


That's an opinion of course.


----------



## mparta

Gulda plays the Emperor with Szell on an old (goes without saying I guess) YouTube of VPO, followed by Szell's Bruckner 3. The Beethoven is really very good. But 2 things put me off him (Gulda). First, i hate his Bach, and I have to wonder what recording factor goes into that, but I find it dull, thunky and colorless. Second, his exalted view of his own playing (the kind of guru thing where he tries to take credit for something about Martha Argerich's playing, and she emerged full blown from the head of the god, he had nothing to do with it).

Still, maybe I should listen to his Beethoven sonatas.

But..........
BUT...........

I think Geza Anda is one of the greats, from Mozart to Bartok, Schumann, Chopin, scintillating gorgeously colored fabulous playing. I don't know that I'd ever sign onto to anyone being a better pianist or playing more beautifully in more fields than Anda. Underrated, to me, with the things I know, Gulda not so much.

Just a chance to figure it out. If I had the time, since this is obviously just a distraction from the terrors of daily life and work. Ugh.

I think the Wiki entry on Anda emphasizes my notion that he's unjustly neglected now, Furtwaengler called him "the troubador of the keyboard" or some such and I think that means something.
The Wiki entry introduction:

Géza Anda (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈɡeːzɒ ˈɒndɒ]; 19 November 1921 - 14 June 1976) was a Swiss-Hungarian pianist. A celebrated interpreter of classical and romantic repertoire, particularly noted for his performances and recordings of Mozart, he was also considered to be a tremendous interpreter of Beethoven, Schumann, Brahms and Bartók. In his heyday he was regarded as an amazing artist, possessed of a beautiful, natural and flawless technique that gave his concerts a unique quality. But since his death in 1976 at the age of fifty-four, his high reputation has faded somewhat from view. Most of his recordings were made on the Deutsche Grammophon label.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Gulda plays the Emperor with Szell on an old (goes without saying I guess) YouTube of VPO, followed by Szell's Bruckner 3. The Beethoven is really very good. But 2 things put me off him (Gulda). First, i hate his Bach, and I have to wonder what recording factor goes into that, but I find it dull, thunky and colorless. Second, his exalted view of his own playing (the kind of guru thing where he tries to take credit for something about Martha Argerich's playing, and she emerged full blown from the head of the god, he had nothing to do with it).
> 
> Still, maybe I should listen to his Beethoven sonatas.
> 
> But..........
> BUT...........
> 
> I think Geza Anda is one of the greats, from Mozart to Bartok, Schumann, Chopin, scintillating gorgeously colored fabulous playing. I don't know that I'd ever sign onto to anyone being a better pianist or playing more beautifully in more fields than Anda. Underrated, to me, with the things I know, Gulda not so much.
> 
> Just a chance to figure it out. If I had the time, since this is obviously just a distraction from the terrors of daily life and work. Ugh.


Martha speaks very highly of Gulda,no mistake about that.I personally think that Gulda is a lot better than Could who's Bach is for me a no go area.
I waited very long before I purchased the WTC wich is not a colorless excercise,nevertheless I undestand your view wich was also mine opinion.
I changed my mind and like it now and his Beethoven is among the best in my opinion.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Gulda plays the Emperor with Szell on an old (goes without saying I guess) YouTube of VPO, followed by Szell's Bruckner 3. The Beethoven is really very good. But 2 things put me off him (Gulda). First, i hate his Bach, and I have to wonder what recording factor goes into that, but I find it dull, thunky and colorless. Second, his exalted view of his own playing (the kind of guru thing where he tries to take credit for something about Martha Argerich's playing, and she emerged full blown from the head of the god, he had nothing to do with it).
> 
> Still, maybe I should listen to his Beethoven sonatas.
> 
> But..........
> BUT...........
> 
> I think Geza Anda is one of the greats, from Mozart to Bartok, Schumann, Chopin, scintillating gorgeously colored fabulous playing. I don't know that I'd ever sign onto to anyone being a better pianist or playing more beautifully in more fields than Anda. Underrated, to me, with the things I know, Gulda not so much.
> 
> Just a chance to figure it out. If I had the time, since this is obviously just a distraction from the terrors of daily life and work. Ugh.
> 
> I think the Wiki entry on Anda emphasizes my notion that he's unjustly neglected now, Furtwaengler called him "the troubador of the keyboard" or some such and I think that means something.
> The Wiki entry introduction:
> 
> Géza Anda (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈɡeːzɒ ˈɒndɒ]; 19 November 1921 - 14 June 1976) was a Swiss-Hungarian pianist. A celebrated interpreter of classical and romantic repertoire, particularly noted for his performances and recordings of Mozart, he was also considered to be a tremendous interpreter of Beethoven, Schumann, Brahms and Bartók. In his heyday he was regarded as an amazing artist, possessed of a beautiful, natural and flawless technique that gave his concerts a unique quality. But since his death in 1976 at the age of fifty-four, his high reputation has faded somewhat from view. Most of his recordings were made on the Deutsche Grammophon label.


No mistake,Geza Anda is great


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group, Highgate School Boys Choir, Orpington Junior Singers
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

CD 5


----------



## 13hm13

John Knowles Paine: Mass in D [Gunther Schuller]


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn, Bach, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov - Piano Works - Cherkassky


----------



## Rmathuln

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 Op. 13*
St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, cond.
Rec. 1998


----------



## Conrad2

Berg: Lyric Suite
Emerson String Quartet
Label: Deca
Release Year: 2015








Saw a lot of posters liking this recording over at the Weekly Quartet theard.

Holst: The Planets
Montreal Symphony Orchestra and Charles Dutoit
Label: Decas
Release Year: 1987









Ravel: Complete Works for Solo Piano 
Jean-Yves Thibaudet
Label: Deca
Release Year: 1992








La Tombeau de Couperin; Work recommended by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 6.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152893


*Arcangelo Corelli*

Violin Sonatas 1-12, op. 5

Andrew Manze, violin
Richard Egarr, harpsichord

2002


----------



## Merl

For this week's 'Weekly Quartet' thread. No wonder it's a reference recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

I've given up on finding the Silvestri Icon set at an affordable price, but I stumbled on this one on a used bookstore's site for far below what it should have gone for. From what I can tell, it's the Icon box without the mono recordings.

The Dvorak is wonderful. Nobody is dialing this one in.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part three for the rest of today.

Suite for orchestra from the music for _Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_] (1932):










_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):
_Symphonie: Mathis der Maler_ for orchestra (1934):
_Symphonische Tänze_ for orchestra (1937):










_Der Schwanendreher_ [_The Swan-turner_] - concerto on old folksongs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_[_Funeral Music_] for viola and orchestra in memory of King George V (1936):










_Nobilissima visione_ - dance legend in six scenes for orchestra after episodes from the life of St. Francis of Assisi (1938):


----------



## Pelleas

Jean Roger-Ducasse: complete piano works.

Very much in the same aesthetic and stylistic vein as his mentor, Gabriel Fauré. The barcarolles sounded especially good to me. His preludes are short and sweet, along with his esquisses or sketches. No nocturnes, but a number of etudes of greater technical sophistication. All in all, it's Fauré living on through his star pupil who later occupied his chair as professor of composition.
View attachment roger-ducasse piano.docx


----------



## 13hm13

Sergei Taneyev - Piano Quintet; Piano Trio (Mikhail Pletnev; etc.)


----------



## pmsummer

ISABELLA
_Music for a Queen_
*Capella de la Torre*
Katharina Bäuml - shawms and direction
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Mark Dee

Something a bit unusual today (for me anyway)...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: Four Seasons

Adrian Chandler

La Serenissima










Vivaldi: Concerto in E-flat

Giovanni Antonini

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Il Giardino Armonico










Vivaldi: Trio Sonata in C

Avi Avital, Mahan Esfahani, Ophira Zakai, Patrick Sepec


----------



## Pelleas

Jean Roger-Ducasse: the recorded orchestral works, volume 1 and 2. From SWR archives, these recordings first appeared on Marco Polo and then on Naxos Patrimoine. Similarly to his piano music, the majority of the works were written before 1923. Everything is great as to form, orchestration, themes but it's also all traditional. Known as an elitist, Roger-Ducasse firmly grounded his music in a Late Romantic style, apparently oblivious to all new trends in the first three decades of the century. His symphonic fragments for Orphée, a ballet commissioned by Ida Rubinstein, drew my attention the most.
View attachment roger-ducasse orch works 1.docx
View attachment roger-ducasse orch works 2.docx


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152905


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Così Fan Tutte

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2013


----------



## mparta

Someone's been doing the nudge nudge hint hint about Koechlin on here and I had this on my iPod, so out or on it came for today's walk.

Hmmm.

Going to take a few more tries. The playing is a bit scrappy, and the music doesn't give in easily on this listen. I had heard it years before when I bought the disc but didn't see any reason to go back. I will try harder.

And I will admit that to me, Kipling is not a tale of the empire.. It's a Disney cartoon. And I'm good with that, makes the issue of the empire less tendentious in the listening.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 152905
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Così Fan Tutte
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin
> 
> 2013


Hope it's better than YNS' Don Giovanni.


----------



## Chilham

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 152905
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Così Fan Tutte
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin
> 
> 2013


I've just purchased this to listen next week. It had good reviews, perhaps with the exception of Erdmann's performance.


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> Hope it's better than YNS' Don Giovanni.


Uh, oh! Purchased that too! :lol:


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> Uh, oh! Purchased that too! :lol:


As the song says, "I could be wrong (but I'm not)" 

Tell us if you like them.


----------



## Biwa

Airs and Graces, Scottish Tunes and London Sonatas"

Parnassus Avenue:
Dan Laurin (recorder)
David Tayler (archlute, theorbo, baroque guitar)
Hanneke van Proosdij (harpsichord, recorder)
Tanya Tomkins (cello)
William Skeen (cello)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Bach, Cello Suites
Janos Starker


----------



## Pelleas

mparta said:


> View attachment 152906
> 
> 
> Someone's been doing the nudge nudge hint hint about Koechlin on here and I had this on my iPod, so out or on it came for today's walk.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Going to take a few more tries. The playing is a bit scrappy, and the music doesn't give in easily on this listen. I had heard it years before when I bought the disc but didn't see any reason to go back. I will try harder.
> 
> And I will admit that to me, Kipling is not a tale of the empire.. It's a Disney cartoon. And I'm good with that, makes the issue of the empire less tendentious in the listening.


The Jungle Book is a curious work partly because its parts were written from the beginning to the end of his career. I cannot think of any other composer who did such a mix. So, a homogeneous work, it is not.


----------



## Joe B

Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in Hans Rott's "Symphony No. 1 in E Major":


----------



## Biwa

Honey from the Hive

Songs by John Dowland

Emma Kirkby
Anthony Rooley


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## RockyIII

Chilham said:


> Uh, oh! Purchased that too! :lol:


I have both and enjoy them.


----------



## Rogerx

Magic Trumpet - Alison Balsom

Alison Balsom (trumpet), Alistair Ross (harpsichord), Mark Caudle (viola da gamba), Alina Ibragimova (violin), Alastair Ross (harpsichord), Tom Etheridge (organ), Tom Poster (piano)

The English Concert, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Choir of King's College Cambridge, Scottish Ensemble, Göteborg Symfoniker, Guy Barker Orchestra, Trevor Pinnock, Stephen Cleobury, Edward Gardner, Guy Barker

Arban: Variations on a theme from Bellini's Norma
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Goedicke: Concert Study for trumpet & piano, Op. 49
Handel: Atalanta: Overture
Handel: Sento la gioia (Amadigi di Gaula)
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major: 3rd movement
Kosma: Les feuilles mortes
Marcello, A: Adagio from Oboe Concerto in D minor
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Rondo alla Turca from Piano Sonata No. 11, K331
Paganini: Caprice for solo violin, Op. 1 No. 24 in A minor
Piazzólla: Libertango
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Secular Vocal Works

Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## Gothos

First time hearing "Knoxville Summer of 1915".I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## Gothos

I seem to be following a composers of the America's theme this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos 40-41
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## vincula

A very good rendition of these enjoyable piano quintets. Top-notch playing from Cristina Ortiz and the Fine Arts Qt.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35/ Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26

Gidon Kremer (violin)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
Recorded: 1979-12
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Czech Dances & On the seashore

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Vocal Quartets

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos), Stella Doufexis (alto)


----------



## Marinera

^ 
A bit irrelevant, but the girl in the picture looks like she's walking with a smart phone..


----------



## Marinera

Handel & Telemann - Water music. Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini

Zefiro -The Baroque Collection, disk 5.









and the original cover


----------



## elgar's ghost

_'A bit irrelevant, but the girl in the picture looks like she's walking with a smart phone..'_

:lol:

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part four either side of more painting duty in the kitchen.

Violin Concerto (1939):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):
_Hérodiade_ - ballet after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé for small orchestra (1944):










Symphony in E-flat for orchestra (1940):
_Amor and Psyche_ - ballet overture for orchestra (1943):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ for orchestra (1943):


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B Minor

Karl Leiste, Leipziger Streichquartett


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich, Symphony No 14 from the Kondrashin set. RIP Yevgeni Nesterenko, who passed away on 20th March.


----------



## Rogerx

János Starker: Recital

János Starker (cello), György Sebök (piano)

Bartók: Rhapsody for Cello & Piano No. 1, Sz.88
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Martinů: Variations on a Theme of Rossini
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17
Weiner, Leó: Lakodalmas 'Wedding dance', Op. 21b


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christ lag in Todes Banden

Oster Oratorium


----------



## haziz




----------



## SearsPoncho

Martinu - String Quartet #7 - Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Carnival Overture
*

This energetic recording is something to get your blood pumping at 8:00 in the morning.


----------



## HerbertNorman

G.F.Händel: Concerti a Due Cori
Petra Müllejans

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## eljr

Biber: Requiem

Freiburger Barockconsort, Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier

Release Date: 26th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA665
Label: Alpha
Length: 72 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
27th February 2021
Record of the Week

Presto Recording of the Week
26th February 2021


----------



## eljr

…and…

Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 8574281
Label: Naxos
Length: 62 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
February 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Sacre du Printemps (rec 1970)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg: String Quartet Op. 11
Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Marinera

Hildegard von Bingen - Vocation. Marie-Luise Hinrichs, piano.

Playing the second half of the disk. Composers Hildegard von Bingen and George I. Gurdjieff


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152925


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partitas, BWV 825-830

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Ludwig van Beethoven (cadenzor)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Tomo Keller
Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## eljr

Szymanowski: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 & Concert Overture

Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 2nd Jan 2013
Catalogue No: CHSA5115
Label: Chandos
Series: Edward Gardner Polish Music Series
Length: 70 minutes
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2014
Orchestral Finalist
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2013
Editor's Choice


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
> 
> Jan Lisiecki (piano), Ludwig van Beethoven (cadenzor)
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Tomo Keller
> Recorded: 2018-12-06
> Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


Is this good? I found him very bland on earlier Chopin recordings.


----------



## Vasks

*Fomin - Overture to "Amerikants!" (Korsakov/MCA)
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #2 (Borodin/Teldec)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Lullaby from "Boyarinya Vera Sheloga" (Golovschin/Naxos)*


----------



## pmsummer

FIGURES OF HARMONY
*Codex Chantilly* C.1390
-Balades a Ill Chans
-Fleurs de Vertus
-En Doulz Chastel de Pavie
-Corps Femenin
Ferrara Ensemble
Crawford Young - direction
_
Arcana - outhere_
4 disc box set


----------



## Marinera

Il soffio di Partenope - Music for Woodwinds from 18th Century Naples.

Ensemble Barocco di Napoli & Abchordis Ensemble, Tommaso Rossi (recorder), Fabio D'Onofrio (oboe), Giovanni Battista Graziadio (bassoon), Raffaele Di Donna (recorder)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johann Sebastian Bach
Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 106
Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

Schuman: Symphony No. 3/ NOo.5/No.8
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A very rewarding morning of listening!









*Martinu - String Quartets No 3, 6, and 7*
Panocha Quartet

What can I say? Just delightful music all-around.









*Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Otto Klemperer, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Janet Baker, Heather Harper

This might be the one to get for your one and only Mahler 2. More interesting for me than his studio recording with everything just done perfectly.


----------



## Conrad2

Ravel: String Quartet; Violin Sonata; Piano Trio
Quartetto Italiano, Arthur Grumiaux, Istvan Hajdu, and Beaux Arts Trio
Label: Philips
Release Year: 1997







String Quartet in F Major and the Piano Trio; Work recommended by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto & Solo Piano Music from the 2nd Viennese School
Mitsuko Uchida, The Cleveland Orchestra, and Pierre Boulez
Label: Deca
Release Year: 2001








Webern's Piano Variations Op. 27; Work recommended by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152930


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphony No. 4 in E minor, op. 98

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber

1981, reissued 1998


----------



## Dimace

*Pedro de Freitas Branco* conducts famous composers his brother *Luis de Freitas Branco* included! Luis's *Artificial Paradises* is an outstanding piece of music. Symphonic poem of the extra class. A work of a genius. (Pedro also deserves many credits. Excellent conductor. Elite class CD from Portugal)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works. A short-ish part five for the rest of today.

_Symphonia Serena_ for orchestra (1946):
Prelude for orchestra from _'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ (1946):










Piano Concerto (1945):
_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):










Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto - featuring female speaker in final movement [Text: Paul Hindemith] (1949):


----------



## vincula

And blessed am I :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Utterly charming


----------



## Mark Dee

Nothing too heavy tonight, a bit like a favourite pair of comfy slippers.


----------



## Chilham

Tidying up a few loose ends in mid-classical before moving on a little earlier than planned.










Bach JC: Symphony No. 6

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields










Boccherini: String Quintet in E

Richard Lester

RTÉ Vanbrugh Quartet










Boulogne de Chevallier: Symphony in G

Jeanne Lamon

Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra










Clementi: Piano Sonata in F-sharp

Stefan Irmer

Looking forward to getting to grips with classical opera next. Twelve days to cover:
- Beethoven: Fidelio
- Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amour & Lucia di Lammermoor
- Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice*
- Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro*, Idomeneo, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Don Giovanni, Die Zauberflöte* & La Clemenza di Tito
- Rossini: Barber of Seville*, The Thieving Magpie & William Tell
- Weber: Der Freischütz
* - dvd

Very excited.

I wanted to say thank you to those of you who have liked my listening over the past six months or so. So encouraging to a n00b like me for that little acknowledgment. :cheers:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rachmaninoff - All-Night Vigil*
Nikolai Korniev, St. Petersburg Chamber Choir, Olga Borodina

Ever since I first heard this work, my impression of it has not changed every time I revisit it - this is one of the most beautiful things I have ever heard.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152940


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos
RV 531, RV 544, RV 551, RV 552, RV 561, RV 564

Christopher Coin, cello
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director

1995, reissued 2016


----------



## Itullian




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Handel, Agrippina
DiDonato, Fagioli et al
Maxim Emelyanychev, Il Pomo d'Oro









Superb recording


----------



## 13hm13

Alkan: Genius - Enigma / Vincenzo Maltempo


----------



## Joe B

Sandrine Piau (soprano) with Julien Chauvin leading Le Concert De La Loge from the bow in French orchestral songs:


----------



## Biwa

Nicolaus Bruhns:
Präludien en G (pedaliter)
Präludium con Fuga ex Ges (pedaliter)
Adagio in D (nach C transponiert)
Nun komm der Heyden Heyland
Präludium ex E com Pedahl "lesser" (nach d-moll transponiert)
Präludium en Es "great" (pedaliter / nach d-moll transponiert)

Melchior Schildt: 
Gleichwie das Feuer
Magnificat 1.Modi
Allein Gott in der Hohe sey Ehr
Paduana Lachrymae nach Dowland

Joseph Kelemen (organ)


----------



## Itullian

14, 15,16


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Despres: El Grillo
Despres: Missa Pange Lingua
Despres: Virgo salutiferi
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## Gothos

Hooray for Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 2

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Every unorthodox texture, ostinato and accompaniment makes its mark…It's good to have a focused, youthful chorus, in the shape of men from Sweden's Lund University, rather than the usual wall... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2019, 5 out of 5 stars M


----------



## adriesba

*Yin Chengzong, Chu Wanhua, Sheng Lihong, Liu Zhuang: Yellow River Piano Concerto

*Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava) conducted by Adrian Leaper
Yin Chengzong plays the piano










I haven't heard this in years and almost forgot what a lovely piece it is. I actually heard this piece live in person once, performed by the China National Symphony Orchestra conducted by Xincao Li when they visited the local concert hall. That was a good night!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

George London (baritone), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Gregore Kubrack (baritone), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Rosine Brédy (baritone), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Guus Hoekman (bass), Rosine Brédy (soprano), Camille Maurane (baritone)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Choeur Du Grand Theatre De Geneve
Ernest Ansermet
Recorded: 1964-07-18
Recording Venue: Grand Théâtre, Geneva


----------



## Ned Low

In all honesty, i can't help but listen to Brahms' 3rd. I don't know what my condition's called. Brahmsomania?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Time for bed :


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part six of six for late morning and early afternoon.

Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):










_Sinfonietta_ in E for orchestra (1949-50):
_Symphony: Die Harmonie der Welt_ for orchestra (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):
_March_ [_über den alten "Schweizerton"_] for orchestra (1960):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6
> 
> Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)
> 
> Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka


Concertos Nos. 0 and 6??? Gotta hit google!


----------



## Marinera

Richard Strauss. 'Aber der Richtige' - Violin Concerto & Miniatures. Arabella Steinbacher (violin), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Playing only miniatures for now.


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Dvořák: Bagatelles, Op. 47
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand)


----------



## perempe

My first listen. Lots of empty seats, where shall I sit during the symphony/2nd half?


----------



## Chilham

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Diego Fasolis

Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emöke Baráth, I Barocchisti


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold*

The every day mantra, "Much ado about nothing"


----------



## Gothos

Well,this one is off to promising start...


----------



## sbmonty

Han Abrahamsen: String Quartets 1-4
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

I am fortunate enough to have collected a number of wonderful Schubert symphony cycles over the years.....Harnoncourt (COA),Minkowski, Manacorda, Davis etc. 

Yesterday the postie delivered the newly released Harconcourt/COE cycle recorded in the late 1980's......This really is an 'event'!
Having finished a few days of difficult work I am now listening to the 4th for the first time. The first movement really is something else!


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Trio Op. 63 & Piano Quartet Op. 8

Clemens Hagen (cello), Irena Grafenauer (flute), Vadim Sakharov (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Vadim Sacharow (piano)


----------



## vincula

Inspired by TC member _elgars ghost_ later listening routines. Thank you :tiphat:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152950


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
> 
> George London (baritone), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Gregore Kubrack (baritone), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Rosine Brédy (baritone), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Guus Hoekman (bass), Rosine Brédy (soprano), Camille Maurane (baritone)
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Choeur Du Grand Theatre De Geneve
> Ernest Ansermet
> Recorded: 1964-07-18
> Recording Venue: Grand Théâtre, Geneva


This is Ansermet's second go (I guess), I listened to part of his mono version with Danco last night. Needs a better listen but I think the sound may be against it, the mono accentuates a harshness in the sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Sonatas KV.296,301,302,303,303 & Variations,KV 359


----------



## Vasks

_From an indispensable complete set_

*Varese - Ecuatorial
Varese - Nocturnal*


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, KV 216
Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 261
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, KV 219
Rondo in C major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 373

Joshua Bell, violin
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symhony No.29-33 & 31 "Paris"

Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## mparta

Hmm, i do think the mono recording does this no favors, accentuates the things I don't like about the OSR. Needs a better listen but not that inviting at first.


----------



## mparta

Marinera said:


> Richard Strauss. 'Aber der Richtige' - Violin Concerto & Miniatures. Arabella Steinbacher (violin), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster
> 
> Playing only miniatures for now.
> 
> View attachment 152947


Is Aber Der Richtige from Arabella? and is that on here or a pun?


----------



## Enthusiast

Some recent (last few weeks) listening of new-to-me recordings has included the Kletzki Beethoven set (currently very cheap as a download from Presto) and the Rattle Brahms symphonies. Both are truly excellent. And then there was Brahms 1 from Ivan Fischer (lovely).

View attachment 152952


View attachment 152953


View attachment 152954


----------



## Pelleas

Paul Cras: Cello Sonata (1901), Piano Trio (1907), String Quartet (1909), Piano Quintet (1922), Demain, for saxophone quartet, String Trio (1926), Suite, flute and harp (1927), Quintet for flute, string trio, and harp. Various performers.

I don't think there's a box set of Cras's chamber music. There's over four hours of it and, for duration, it is his greatest creative output. His single opera is 2.5 hours his solo piano work is about two hours, and his orchestral work amounts to 1.5 hours. By far his best chamber music was composed after the success he enjoyed with his opera Polypheme, starting with the joyous, "clear" and energetic piano quintet. The modest, highly self-critical composer appears to have gained much more confidence in the 1920s. It's really sad that he died unexpectedly from a stomach infection...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms- Lieder

Christa Ludwig Mezzo soprano / Leonard Bernstein pianist


----------



## elgar's ghost

vincula said:


> Inspired by TC member _elgars ghost_ later listening routines. Thank you :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 152949
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


You're most welcome - and I'm pleased that you have chosen one of the mainspring works of Hindemith which I don't happen to have. More on that a couple of days from now.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*De Falla - Harpsichord Concerto
Webern - Concerto for 9 Instruments
Stravinsky - Septet
*

This album is really cool. The unifying theme is the intricate polyphonic textures each piece has an razor sharp clarity in the part writing (that goes without saying for the Webern) where you almost can't miss a single note, even when playing a subsidiary role.

De Falla's Harpsichord Concerto is unlike anything else I've ever heard. I've always had a special love for the harpsichord as an instrument and wouldn't mind hearing more modern implementation of it like this. The instrumentation of the harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello blends beautifully, and like mentioned above, every color stands out in a striking way. The resulting pallette sounds borderline surreal to me at times actually, and even sounds like electronic synthesizer music in certain passages with the way De Falla manipulates the timbres! I really like the chamber concerto as a format and this one was an instant favorite.

The Webern is business as usual, not much to say here. Its contemplative nature fit my mood quite well on this relaxing rainy day. Stravinsky's 12 tone inspired Septet follows the Webern, and it's pretty interesting to hear his own spin on Webern and Schönberg. There's a lot of shifts in mood and really great fugal passages, particularly at the end. Since the Webern and Stravinsky are juxtaposed, it sounds like the Septet is an expansion on Webern's concerto to be made busier and more colorful: which doesn't inherently mean better, just different. Though certainly much more accessible to your average listener. Despite my love of Webern I actually preferred the Stravinsky piece.


----------



## senza sordino

The previous three days:

Music from the time of Shakespeare. This was really charming. There is quite a variety of music here, instrumental and vocal, and a variety of instrumentation. Spotify. I'll keep this saved in my albums folder in Spotify. 









Avison Twelve Concerti Grossi after Geminiani's Op 1 Sonatas for Violin and Basso Continuo. Spotify. Initially nice, after a while monotonous. I'll delete this from my albums folder in Spotify. 









Handel Organ Concerti. Spotify









Sullivan In Memoriam, The Tempest, Symphony in E 'Irish'. Spotify. Excellent. 









Parry Symphony no 5, Moeran Symphony in Gm. Excellent, from my collection.


----------



## Marinera

mparta said:


> Is Aber Der Richtige from Arabella? and is that on here or a pun?


No, it's from the Strauss' opera Arabella. The theme of the album revolves around that opera. Arabella Steinbacher was named after Arabella from this opera.


----------



## Marinera

The Fellini Album


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I wanted to get Ivo Pogorelich's well-regarded recording of Gaspard de la Nuit, and found it in this bargain priced 6 CD compilation in Deutsche Grammophon's "DG 120" series:









Currently listening to Martha Argerich in Chopin's Piano Sonata #3. Loads of other goodies in this set.


----------



## Merl

Something a bit different after days of Martinu SQs. A fine disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various lieder and _a cappella_ choral works part one for the rest of today.

Hindemith's lieder are fairly obscure, with only the _Marienleben_ cycle having gained any kind of foothold in terms of recordings and live performance. Hindemith composed over a hundred songs in total - some in cycles, some in isolation - and a fair representation of those other than the _Marienleben_ cycle are to be found on the two Orfeo sets below.

_Das Marienleben_ is a large-scale cycle based on Rilke's poetry which follows the life of the Virgin Mary, and it is considered to be Hindemith's crowning achievement in terms of his song-writing. Over two decades later the composer had revised it, part of the reasoning was that the first version was 'written against the voice too much'. Having not heard the first version I don't know if the changes were radical, but Hindemith was in the habit of revamping some works many years after writing the originals - the opera _Cardillac_ being the most prominent example.

Of particular interest to me here are the vocal works featuring various chamber combinations. All the ones here come from within a timeframe when Hindemith was writing a lot of chamber music, so it's nice to have these sitting alongside their instrumental contemporaries.

_Das Marienleben_ [_The Life of the Virgin Mary_] - cycle of fifteen songs for soprano and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1922-23 - rev. by 1948):










_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär'_ [_As it Would Be - if it Were Different_] - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - cycle of four songs for mezzo-soprano and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1919):
_Des Todes Tod_ [_Death's Death_] - cycle of three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922):
_Die junge Magd_ [_The Young Maid_] - cycle of six songs for alto voice with flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata on romantic texts' for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/J.L.W. Gleim/Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/J.W. Meinhold/S.A. Mahlmann] (1924):










_O, nun heb du an, dort in deinem Moor_ - song for baritone and piano from _(3) Hymns by Walt Whitman op.14 (1919):










(8) Lieder mit Klavier for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock/Christian Morgenstern/Else Lasker-Schüler/Heiner Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):










(6) Lieder nach alten Texten for unaccompanied mixed choir op.33 [Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/'Spervogel'/Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar von Hagenau/anon.] (1923):








_


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Oh, my, this is just lovely. Wonderful recording technically, briskly played.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7962680--mendelssohn-complete-concertos


----------



## Ned Low




----------



## chu42

I'm listening to Stockhausen's gargantuan Licht cycle. Enjoying it immensely, much more than I thought I would. It is terrifically ambient and exploratory.


----------



## HenryPenfold

chu42 said:


> I'm listening to Stockhausen's gargantuan Licht cycle. Enjoying it immensely, much more than I thought I would. It is terrifically ambient and exploratory.


By coincidence, I've been listening to that this week. I have 5 days - Sunday and Wednesday missing.

Yesterday I spent a couple hours with Donnerstag.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D*

I'm up to Disk 6 in this set, and I haven't been disappointed with anything yet; it's all interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 152960


I need to hear the Zweden cycle again, but I remember being pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Itullian

17, 18, 19, 20


----------



## mikeh375

Merl said:


> Something a bit different after days of Martinu SQs. A fine disc.
> 
> View attachment 152957


a great listen for sure.


----------



## mparta

Marinera said:


> No, it's from the Strauss' opera Arabella. The theme of the album revolves around that opera. Arabella Steinbacher was named after Arabella from this opera.


Right, sorry, that's what I meant.


----------



## eljr

Chopin - The Essentials

Alain Planès (piano), Brigitte Engerer (piano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Cédric Tiberghien (piano), Frederic Chiu (piano), Olga Kern (piano), Jon Nakamatsu (piano), Nobuyuki Tsujii (piano)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Release Date: 31st Dec 2009
Catalogue No: HMX2908375
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> Violin Sonatas KV.296,301,302,303,303 & Variations,KV 359


Haebler and Szeryng's recordings are my very favorites. A Desert Island disc for sure.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


That's a pleasant memory. When it first came out, I was in Barnes & Noble, and they were playing it, so I made an impulse purchase. I miss the days of impulse purchases of classical CDs at Barnes & Noble. Or any purchases of classical CDs at Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a pleasant memory. When it first came out, I was in Barnes & Noble, and they were playing it, so I made an impulse purchase. I miss the days of impulse purchases of classical CDs at Barnes & Noble. Or any purchases of classical CDs at Barnes & Noble.


Yeah, me too. i used to meet friends there and at Tower Records and talk and hang out there. Learned a lot back then.
Kinda sad.


----------



## Itullian

Some classic Haydn


----------



## Mark Dee

The original recording date says 1959, but this is a reissue from the early 70's - a bit noisy so next time I will give it a good clean before listening...the front cover doesn't mention it but the orchestra is the Royal Philharmonic under Douglas Gamley.


----------



## perempe

Great ending.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152967


*Benjamin Britten*

War Requiem

London Symphony Orchestra
Benjamin Britten

1963, reissued 2006


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marinera

mparta said:


> Right, sorry, that's what I meant.


Ah, I read it wrong. Yes, 'Aber der Richtige, wenn's einen gibt' is the last track in the album, though I'm afraid most of the connections between compositions go over my head, since I haven't seen Arabella opera and most R Strauss music is quite new to me.


----------



## Marinera

Venetian Cello Sonatas - Under the Shade of Vivaldi. Gaetano Nasillo - violoncello, Anna Fontana - harpsichord, Sara Bennici - violoncello, Evangelina Mascardi - theorobo


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*
_WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


----------



## Joe B

2nd spin:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Alright, all this Hindemith posted by 'elgars ghost' made me pull my box out of the rack...

Concerto Amsterdam Plays Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken. Telefunken 3 LP box set 1969. German pressing

View attachment 152971


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Alright, all this Hindemith posted by 'elgars ghost' made me pull my box out of the rack...
> 
> Concerto Amsterdam Plays Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken. Telefunken 3 LP box set 1969. German pressing
> 
> View attachment 152971


You'e got some seriously, serious LPs!!


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> You'e got some seriously, serious LPs!!


Not nearly enough of them Henry ;-)


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.8
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

Malcolm Arnold is one of my favourite English Composers, particularly in terms of Symphonic music. This performance is part of the "Complete Conifer Recordings" which is an absolute treasure trove of Arnold's music. Vernon Handley shines in the Symphonies and various orchestral works, making a fantastic case for the Composer's music.


----------



## Coach G

This evening I was listening to two unusual arrangements of Mussorgsky's _Pictures at Exhibition_ on LP: Both by Japanese musicians, and recorded on the RCA label; first Kazuhito Yamashita's guitar arrangement circa 1981, and then Isao Tomita's electronic version from 1975.

I first encountered _Pictures_ as a young teenager in the early 1980s in a budget LP I purchased that featured the Ravel orchestration played by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic and I've loved _Pictures_ ever since; now owning many recordings of the Ravel orchestration on CD by Bernstein, Ormandy, Karajan, and Toscanini; also the less popular Stokowski orchestration played by Jose Serebrier and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra where Stokowski attempts to make it less smooth than Ravel; bringing forth a more raw and rustic tone. In addition to this, I also have both Vladimir Horowitz' and Stanislav Richter's renditions of the original piano score.

Yamshita and Tomita are welcomed additions that represent opposite ends of a spectrum; one that presents of working within the limitations of a single instrument; while the other presents the challenges of working with unlimited possibilities. So while Yamashita unlocks all the possibilities of the guitar in order to preserve all the color of Mussorgsky's walk through the art gallery and Viktor Hartmann's paintings; Tomita, on the other hand, must choose a variety of contrasting textures that must be woven together seamlessly while also maintaining the human element and a wide range of emotions from reverence in the promenade, fear in the _Spooky Castle_, the majesty of the _Great Gate of Kiev_, and much humor in the _Ballet of Unhatched Chicks_ complete with chirps.

















Kazuhito Yamashita and Isao Tomita at work:

















The paintings of Viktor Hartmann that inspired Mussorgsky:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů String Quartet #5 - Janáček Quartet and String Quartet #7 - Vlach Quartet. Supraphon 1980 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 152978


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky*: _Canticum Sacrum; Agon; Requiem Canticles_
Michael Gielen









A very good program, three favorite works by Stravinsky - excellently performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 9.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I cherish these recordings...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : String Quartet No.11 In F Minor, Op.95 - "Serioso"/ String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 130

Takács Quartet performing:


----------



## 13hm13

CM Weber op. 34 on ...
Mozart, Weber - Clarinet Quintets - Eduard Brunner, Hagen Quartett


----------



## Merl

Some time this morning before I go into work (don't have to be in until almost lunchtime) so plenty of time for this...


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris
Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 1 'pour mon amour'
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 2 'pour la vie'
Rautavaara: Serenades (2) for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

A bit of Barber.


----------



## vincula

Paul Hindemith, _violin concerto_, Oistrakh/Hindemith/LSO









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various lieder and _a cappella_ choral works part two of two dotted throughout this morning and afternoon.

_Das Ganze, nicht das Einzelne_ - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Rückert_ (1933):
_Der Tod ist'n eigener Mann_ - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Matthias Claudius_ (1933):
Ich will nicht klagen mehr - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_Hymne_ - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_(6) Lieder nach Gedichte von Friedrich Hölderlin_ - six songs for tenor and piano (1933-35):
_(2) Lieder nach Texten von Clemens Brentano_ for voice and piano (1936):
_Die Sonne sinkt_ - song for from _(2) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Nietzsche_ (1939):
_The Wild Flower's Song_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: William Blake] (1942-43):
_The Moon_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley] (1942-43):
_Sing On There in the Swamp_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1942-43):
_On Hearing "The Last Rose of Summer"_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Charles Wolfe] (1942-43):










_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Walt Whitman, trans. Johannes Schlaf] (1929):
_Über das Frühjahr_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Du mußt dir alles geben_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ [Text: Gottfried Benn] for unaccompanied male choir (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod ("Er erschreckte uns, unser Retter")_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Friedrich Klopstock] (1931):
_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: anon.] (1939):
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [Texts: anon./Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
_Erster Schnee ("Wie nun alles stirbt und endet")_ [Text: Gottfried Keller] for unaccompanied male choir (1939):
_Der Galgenritt_ - known in English as _The Demon of the Gibbet_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962










_Gesang_ for voice and piano, arr. from _(3) Exercises for Trautonium_ [Text: Georg Philipp Friedrich Freiherr von Hardenberg a.k.a. Novalis] (1933):
_(4) Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ for soprano and piano (1935):
_Singet leise_ - song for voice and piano from _(2) Lieder nach Texten von Clemens Brentano_ (1936):
_Das Köhlerweib ist trunken_ -song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1936):
_Der Einsiedler_ - song for soprano and piano [Text: Agostino da Cruz, trans. Karl Vossler] (1939):
_Du bist mein_ [_I am of Thee_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Werinher von Tegernsee] (1941):
_Abendständchen_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Clemens Brentano] (1942):
_Wer wußte je das Leben recht zu fassen_ - song for voice and piano [Text: August von Platen] (1942):
_Zum Abschiede meiner Tochter_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1942):
_Ich will Trauern lassen stehn_ - song for voice and piano [Text: anon.] (1942):
_Abendwolke_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1942):
_O Grille, sing_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Max Dauthendey] (1942):
_Trübes Wetter_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1942):
_Tränenkrüglein_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Eau qui se presse_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Lampe du soir_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_On arrange et on compose_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_C'est de la côte d'Adam_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Ranae ad solem_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Gaius Julius Phaedrus] (1942):
_Le revenant_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Baudelaire] (1944):
_Sainte_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1946):
_Two Songs_ for soprano or tenor and piano [Texts: Oscar Cox] (1955):










_(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied five-part choir [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
> _WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


I started collecting Shostakovich recordings back in the days of LPs; had an assortment of various American conductors and orchestras, Bernstein (Symphonies #1, 5, 6, 7, 9 & 14), Ormandy (Symphonies #1, 5, 10, 13, & 15); and Stokowski (#11). Without taking a thing away from those luminaries or anyone else, Barshai and his German Youth Orchestra i sthe best one can do on a budget if you want to get all 15 symphonies in one shot.


----------



## Art Rock

Wolff - Lieder based on poetry of Goethe and Merike
Arleen Auger, Irwin Cage, Hyperion

Although I love Lieder from the romantic period in general, I do have some problems with Hugo Wolf. Even Fischer-Dieskau could not convince me. This CD however is the one in my Wolf collection that I really love.


----------



## Pelleas

Maurice Ravel, early works for voice and orchestra, 1900-1903: Les bayadères; Tout est lumière; Myrrha; Alcyone; Matinée de Provence; Alyssa; Shéhérazade. 

How could Ravel fail to win the Prix de Rome in five attempts?! It's easy to assume that it was because of favoritism. But his cantatas are really not that great and some are frankly mediocre. It's not that he still had to find his artistic voice. Those were the years of his remarkable Jeux d'eau and String Quartet. Shéhérazade further shows what beautiful and evocative music he could write for voice and orchestra. But the cantatas he wrote for the Prix de Rome are so conventional and uninspired that it's virtually impossible to detect his emerging voice. Could it simply be that he was unable to compose large emotionally sustained vocal works? After all, he never did complete a dramatic opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
 Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*Thomas Dunford* Mezzo recital in Wigmore Hall








> Thomas Dunford lute
> A wealth of critical superlatives bear witness to Thomas Dunford's star status. His debut disc prompted BBC Music Magazine to describe him as 'the Eric Clapton of the lute'.
> 
> Following studies at the Paris Conservatoire and Schola Cantorum in Basel, his career has gathered momentum in company with many of the world's leading Early Music ensembles and soloists. Dunford's Wigmore Hall solo debut places Dowland's highly charged works at the core of a captivating programme of Renaissance showpieces.
> 
> John Dowland (1563-1626)
> 
> Preludium
> Fortune
> A fancy
> Semper Dowland semper dolens
> Mrs Winter's Jump
> A Dream
> The King of Denmark, his Galliard
> 
> Giovanni Kapsberger (c.1580-1651)
> 
> Toccata No. 6 from 'Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto'
> Toccata No. 1 from 'Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto'
> 
> Joan Ambrosio Dalza
> 
> Calate ala spagnola
> 
> John Dowland
> 
> Melancholy Galliard
> Round Battle Galliard
> La mia Barbara
> Come again! Sweet love doth now invite
> The Frog Galliard
> Lachrimae
> 
> Encore :
> John Dowland's "Now o Now I needs must part" followed by Eric Clapton's "Tears in Heaven" sang by Iestyn Davies


----------



## SanAntone

Merl said:


> View attachment 152983


A 20th century set of string quartets unknown to me, *Nancy Dalberg*. :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

Just attended virtually the memorial service for a colleague who recently took his own life. Terrible thing.

They played this.










Vaughan Williams: Lark Ascending

Hilary Hahn


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano disc 3

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major, K.201

played by the Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra, concertmaster: Jelena Ristic


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 152995


*George Frideric Handel*

Trio Sonatas for two violins and basso continuo

The Brook Street Band

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos & Notturno

Barry Tuckwell (horn)

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "The Dressmaker" (Liljefors/Sterling)
Svendsen - Symphony #2 (Dausgaard/Chandos)
Halvorsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #2 (Ruud/Simax)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Latin Motets

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich : Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major (First of May) Op. 20

Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Choir and Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## chu42

I could not find a satisfactory playlist of Stockhausen's Licht on Youtube, so I made my own:

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAbItH3A5xeHTFA5iUS410t1_e1Eo844C

As far as I can tell, it is only missing _Michaels Jugend_, _Michaels Heimkehr_, and _Samstags-Gruß_.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lizst: Tasso
*


----------



## Guest

Some strange orchestrations, including numerous percussion instruments and even a wind machine (plus the musicians shriek in terror, presumably during a storm scene!). If you are looking for off the beaten track baroque music, then this should do nicely. Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## perempe

Listening to M9 for the first time, watching Hungary-Poland WC qualifier.


----------



## HenryPenfold

chu42 said:


> I could not find a satisfactory playlist of Stockhausen's Licht on Youtube, so I made my own:
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAbItH3A5xeHTFA5iUS410t1_e1Eo844C
> 
> As far as I can tell, it is only missing _Michaels Jugend_, _Michaels Heimkehr_, and _Samstags-Gruß_.


Thanks for these links. The only 2 sets I don't have are Mittwoch & Sonntag. I bought the others a few years ago when I was working. I've been retired a while now and I'm not willing to pay the very high prices for the other two. I'll need to find them on YouTube or something ....


----------



## Chilham

Donizetti: L'Elisir D'Amore

John Pritchard

Plácido Domingo, Geraint Evans, Ingvar Wixell, Lillian Watson, Ileana Cotrubas, Robin Stapleton, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden










Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Valery Gergiev

Natalie Dessay, Vladislav Sulimsky, Piotr Beczala, Ilya Bannik, Mariinsky Orchestra & Mariinsky Chorus


----------



## mparta

perempe said:


> Listening to M9 for the first time, watching Hungary-Poland WC qualifier.


Mahler was a huge football fan, but Liverpool, I think, was his team.


----------



## senza sordino

Dowland Galliard a 5, Elgar Elegy, Elgar Introduction and Allegro, Elgar Serenade for Strings, Parry An English Suite, Parry Lady Radnor's Suite. A charming disk









Coleridge-Taylor and Wood Violin Concerti, Delius Suite for Violin and Orchestra. Terrific disk. 









Vaughan Williams Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite, Oboe Concerto, Romance for harmonica strings and piano, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, Norfolk Rhapsody no 1, Partita, In the Fen Country, Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis. All the usual hits, very nice.









Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture. One of my all-time favorite disks, I just love the four sea interludes.









Walton Henry V. Inspiring. Once more unto the breach


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> Mahler was a huge football fan, but Liverpool, I think, was his team.


Mahler, Bruckner, Wagner, Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms, Chopin, Sibelius, DSCH, Tchaikovsky, Brahms & Meassiaen were all Manchester United Supporters.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Malin Bang
structures of light and spruce


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich - Chamber Symphonies Op 73a and 83a. Barshai and the Giuseppe Verdi Orchestra. Barshai’s own reworking of Shostakovich’s String Quartets 3 & 4. Excellent.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in music by Korvits, Maskats, and Plakidis:


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage*: _Seven2_ (1990)






John Cage (1912-1992): Seven2, for Bass flute, bass clarinet, bass trombone, two percussionists (instruments not specified), violoncello and contrabass (1990).

Ives Ensemble.


----------



## SanAntone

chu42 said:


> I could not find a satisfactory playlist of Stockhausen's Licht on Youtube, so I made my own:
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAbItH3A5xeHTFA5iUS410t1_e1Eo844C
> 
> As far as I can tell, it is only missing _Michaels Jugend_, _Michaels Heimkehr_, and _Samstags-Gruß_.


The channel that you used for most of your playlist videos posted the link to his possibly more complete playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3RD2crtd_e0b0yqDfBqHNgPtbOTBX6FT


----------



## Biwa

Claude Debussy:

Children's Corner (arr. A. Caplet)
Six Épigraphes antiques (arr. E. Ansermet)
Clair de lune (arr. L. Stokowski)
Sarabande (arr. M. Ravel)
Tarentelle styrienne (arr. M. Ravel)
La Soirée dans Grenade (arr. H. Busser)
Petite Suite (arr. H. Busser), 
Clair de lune (arr. A. Caplet)

Orchestre symphonique de Québec
Yoav Talmi (conductor)


----------



## Bkeske

Chilham said:


> Just attended virtually the memorial service for a colleague who recently took his own life. Terrible thing.
> 
> They played this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams: Lark Ascending
> 
> Hilary Hahn


Sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Bernstein conducts Rachmaninoff - Second Piano Concerto / Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra With Gary Graffman, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1964.

View attachment 153010


----------



## 13hm13

*Richard Wagner, Berliner Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik*

Richard Wagner, Berliner Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik - Siegfried Idyll / Lohengrin / The Mastersingers Of Nuremberg / Tristan And Isolde


----------



## perempe

senza sordino said:


> Coleridge-Taylor and Wood Violin Concerti, Delius Suite for Violin and Orchestra. Terrific disk.


She performed Tchaikovsky's VC in Miskolc in 2015. It was a fantastic concert.


----------



## Conrad2

The Disintegration Loops II to IV 
William Basinski
Label: Temporary Residence
Release Year: 2008

























The Pavilion of Dreams
Harold Budd
Label: Editions EG
Release Year: 1977


----------



## Coach G

This evening: two LPs by violinist/conductor, Yehudi Menuhin with the Bath Festival Orchestra playing Bach's _Concerto for Violin and Oboe_, Vivaldi's _Concerto for Four Violins_, and three _Oboe Concertos_ by Handel (featuring Leon Goossens on oboe for the Bach and Handel concertos and Sir Menuhin and in-house violinists on the Vivaldi number). Except for the Bach concerto where Menuhin and Goossens carry forward with beautiful reverence and English restraint, the rest is pretty much your garden variety Baroque fare. The Mozart record is very exquisite with master virtuosity by Menuhin who, again, doubles as the conductor.

EMI/Angel reissue LPs

















Sir Yehudi Menuhin:









Leon Goossens:


----------



## Colin M

Schumann Symphony No. 1 in Bf M Karajan, Berlin (1971)

Hard to believe so much beauty can happen in just 30 minutes. And I think there is a reason that the maestro only made one full recording of this Symphony cycle... he walked away saying it is done... hard to believe these 4 symphonies were written in a ten year period in the 1840s and finally hard to believe each was a little better than the previous... in a different way each time.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)

Brahms: Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Brahms: Klavierstücke (4), Op. 119
Brahms: Klavierstücke (6), Op. 118


----------



## 13hm13

Tournemire: Symphony No. 6, Op. 48


----------



## 13hm13

TOURNEMIRE: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Springer conducts Roussel - Piano Concerto, Op. 36 & Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major. Hamburger Symphoniker With Maria Littauer, piano. Turnabout 1971

View attachment 153019


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi:
Concerto for Bassoon in E minor RV 484
Concerto for Flute in G major RV 436
Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon in G major RV 545
The English Concert|Trevor Pinnock


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Art Of Fugue_ 
Joanna MacGregor


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Orchestral Music

Visions (Symphonic Poem) and other works

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Jean-Luc Tingaud


----------



## Gothos

Renaissance church music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Opera Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Gothos

Villa-Lobos is rapidly becoming a new favourite of mine.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Hanover Band-Roy Goodman


----------



## mparta

13hm13 said:


> TOURNEMIRE: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5
> View attachment 153018


Would love to know how this is, I have the Belgian performance of 5 on Auvidis Valois. Don't know the 5th well but very taken by the 7th, seems a rarity here and everywhere. Very interesting music, the 7th symphony has really taken my attention.


----------



## Rogerx

*Kyung-wha Chung March 26th ( 1948)*



Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Scottish Fantasy

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Passion Oratorio 'Mich vom Stricke meiner Sünden' ('Brockes Passion'), TWV 5:1

Birgitte Christensen, soprano (Tochter Zion I, Gläubige Seele I, Maria, 3. Magd), Lydia Teuscher, soprano (Tochter Zion II, Gläubige Seele II, 2. Magd), Marie-Claude Chappuis, mezzosoprano (Judas, Gläubige Seele III, 1. Magd), Donát Havár, tenor (Petrus, Pilatus, Gläubige Seele IV, Hauptmann),

RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas and other vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for either side of going out to get a flu jab.

Again I have taken the liberty of copying comments from previous posts of mine.

Despite being something of a card-carrying Hindemith fan I have never acquired his two longest operas, _Mather der Maler_ and _Die Harmonie der Welt_. I have listened to extracts and I enjoy the two symphonies which are their namesakes, but those two operas themselves seem a bit too sprawling and the subjects too dry to get me seriously tempted. Other than that, those I do have by Hindemith are a diverse bunch and a delight to return to once in a while.

_Das Nusch-Nuschi_ was Hindemith's second opera, although it comes over just as much as a burlesque-cum-slapstick comedy review. The work is based on a satirical marionette play set in Burma by Franz Blei and includes the occasional musical swipe at R. Strauss, Reger and Wagner's _Tristan and Isolde_ - presumably this was Hindemith's idea of having a tongue-in-cheek dig at what he thought were the more histrionic aspects of German romanticism (maybe it was also a dig at himself as a few of his pre-1920 works were of similar ilk - see _Drei Gesänge_ below). I can't tell you much more than that as the recording below doesn't include a translation of the libretto in English or a synopsis at all, and there's not too much info about it online either. If anyone out there comes across a synopsis or has any info relating to the plot I'd be grateful for any feedback.

_Das Nusch-Nuschi_ - opera in one act op.20 [Libretto: Franz Blei] (1920):










The _Drei Gesänge_ are examples of Hindemith's initial late-romantic style. Although atmospheric they strike me as being somewhat bloated and overwrought, but this was a young composer who was still cutting his teeth on the likes of Wagner, R. Strauss and Reger before developing his own leaner aesthetic during the early 1920s.

_Sancta Susanna_ is a short expressionist work about a nun who totally loses it when she gets all hot and bothered by the almost-naked figure of Christ situated on the altar. She asks the other nuns to wall her up.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts:Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):
_Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21 [Libretto: August Stramm] (1921):










_Cardillac_ is a rather grim tale of a master goldsmith in 17th century Paris who kills his customers because he can't bear to let his beloved artefacts go. On the verge of being rumbled, he confesses and surrenders himself to the mob. By this time Hindemith's music had in general become more cool and streamlined but there are still some strong expressionist elements here.

_Cardillac_ - opera in three acts, after the short story _Das Fräulein von Scuderi_ by E.T.A. Hoffmann op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion] (1925-26 - rev. 1952):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Listening to Ravel's orchestral Works,

Disc 3 - Claudio Abbado and the LSO

I've always been a fan


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Keyboard Duets

Emma Abbate (piano), Julian Perkins (piano)

Mozart: Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Weber: Petites pieces faciles (6), Op. 3, J9-14
Weber: Pieces (6) for Piano Duet, Op. 10a
Weber: Pieces (8) for piano 4-hands, Op. 60


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concertos 3 & 4

Barenboim & Klemperer


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian' (original version)
_VPO - Gardiner_










*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Easter - Male Choir of the Valaam Singing Culture Institute

Male Choir of the Valaam Singing Culture Institute, Igor Ushakov


----------



## sbmonty

Lalo: Piano Trios
Leonore Piano Trio


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Weber - Overture to "The Ruler of the Spirits" (Karajan/DGG)
Schubert - 12 German Dances, Op. 171 (Brendel/Philips)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #4 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Loewe: Grand Trio, Op. 12, Duo espagnôla & Schottische Bilder, Op. 112

Lucius Henning (piano), Marietta Kratz (violin), Lena Eckels (viola), Jakob

Christoph Kuchenbuch (violoncello), Christian Seibold (clarinet)


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

CD I


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

CD II


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153028


*Charles-Valentin Alkan*

Concerto for solo piano, op. 39 nos. 8-10
Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2017

The art on the album cover is _The Kiss of the Vampire_ by Boleslas Biegas (1877-1954). Does anybody know its relevance to this particular music?


----------



## eljr

Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 31st May 2011
Catalogue No: 4764347
Label: Decca
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold:*

*Symphony No.1*
*Symphony No.5*
*A Grand, Grand Overture*
*Concerto for 2 Pianos*
*Carnival of Animals*
*Symphony No.2*
*Symphony No.3*
*Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

I'm continuing to listen to the "Complete Conifer Recordings", there may be a second Orchestra in the recordings above but as I'm streaming I could not confirm which nor the soloists in the Concerto for 2 Pianos.

I'm presently in the beginning of the Third Symphony and I have enjoyed every second of my listening so far. I must admit, I had completely forgotten about the "Grand, Grand Overture" so it came as a fantastic surprise and given it's name it doesn't disappoint.

I commented that Malcolm Arnold may be one of my favourite British Composers, today's listening has only reaffirmed how much I enjoy his music. I'd place him at the top of my list of British Composers, particularly in Symphonic terms.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart -Notturno in D major, KV 286-Serenata notturna in D major, KV 239-Lucio Silla - Overture, KV 135
Thamos, König in Ägypten - Interludes, KV 345

London Symphony Orchestra -Peter Maag


----------



## vincula

Something completely different from one of my favourite trumpet players, Håkan Hardenberger, here with the Gothenburg SO and conductor and composer Peter Eötvös









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 153028
> 
> 
> *Charles-Valentin Alkan*
> 
> Concerto for solo piano, op. 39 nos. 8-10
> Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65
> 
> _The art on the album cover is The Kiss of the Vampire by Boleslas Biegas (1877-1954). Does anybody know its relevance to this particular music?_


Good question. One of the op.39 studies is called 'scherzo diabolico' but that's stretching it as that particular part of op.39 isn't on the album. It's not like Hyperion to be so random - I'd be tempted to ask them via their website if they could explain.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153030


*Samuel Barber*

Adagio for Strings, op. 11
Overture to "The School for Scandal," op. 5
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony No. 1, op. 9

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

1992


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102, No. 2

played by Sol Gabetta (violoncello) and Nelson Goerner (pianoforte)


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Felix Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B-flat Major, Op. 45

played by Julia Hagen (violoncello) and Aaron Pilsan (pianoforte)


----------



## Pelleas

Ravel
Les chansons madécasses, D. Fischer-Dieskau;
Histoires naturelles, Gérard Souzay;
Trois chansons (1914-15), BBC Singers;
Trois chansons hébraiques, Jessye Norman;
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, Anne Marie von Otter;
L'enfant et les sortilèges, opéra de Lyon (1999)

In 1932, Ravel stated that "Of all I have written until now, my "Chansons madécasses" are undoubtedly what satisfy me the most." These three songs offer, among other things, a very rare love song for this life-long bachelor. Like Mussorgsky, his melodies are remarkably lacking in such romance. That song, Oh, Nahandove! is a breath-taking declaration of love. The songs from Madagascar also include a powerful anti-colonial cry called Aoua (Beware of the Whites!), a rare political statement on his part.

L'enfant des sortilèges is an absolute feast for the ears and the eyes. To my mind, if it were in English it would be acclaimed as an opera for children even more effective than Peter and the Wolf. One thing is for certain, the emotional range of that "lyrical fantasy" is much more encompassing than Prokofiev's work.

Finally, the three songs from 1914-1915 are choral songs composed while Ravel was on the war front, working as truck driver. They are the only work he composed while at war. The birds of paradise are totally divine.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

*Matthäuspassion*


----------



## Malx

Not much listening been done this week but back in the saddle today with outings for two new arrivals. 
The Martinů set ably fills a hole in the collection and the Ludwig/Klemperer disc was a long overdue purchase from my wish list - the Mahler song 'Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen' which ends the disc is possibly a desert island choice for me - I repeat played it four times!!!!

*Martinů, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Panocha Quartet.*

*Wagner, Brahms,Beethoven & Mahler - Christa Ludwig, Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Sonate per Viola da Gamba

played by Paolo Pandolfo (viola da gamba) and Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord)


----------



## opus55

Brahms: The Late Piano Music
Stephen Kovacevich










Arnold: Symphony No.9
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland|Andrew Penny


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - Isaac Stern, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.*

First listen to ths one for a while.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Keybord BWV 1027 - 1029

played by Patxi Montero (viola da gamba) and Daniele Bocaccio (organ)


----------



## haziz

I have never been much of a fan of Bartok's music. Listening to his string quartets, still not a fan, but will keep an open mind.

*Edit:* Actually couldn't take it for long and ditched the whole thing not far into CD 1. Sampled the first movements of a couple of the quartets. Definitely not a fan.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord

played by Paolo Pandolfo (viola da gamba) and Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent albums.

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2. Kyung Wha Chung, Previn, LSO. Happy Birthday Kyung Wha Chung!










Szymanowski Violin Concertos 1 &2. Baiba Skride. Petrenko, Oslo.










Liszt: Transcendental Etudes. Trifonov.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14. Evgeny Nesterenko, Evgenya Tselovainik, Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic










Roussel; Bacchus et Ariane Suites. Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## HenryPenfold

D Smith said:


> Recent listening. All excellent albums.
> 
> Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2. Kyung Wha Chung, Previn, LSO. Happy Birthday Kyung Wha Chung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szymanowski Violin Concertos 1 &2. Baiba Skride. Petrenko, Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt: Transcendental Etudes. Trifonov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14. Evgeny Nesterenko, Evgenya Tselovainik, Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roussel; Bacchus et Ariane Suites. Martinon, Orchestre National de l'ORTF


I had no idea it was her birthday today, but I listened to the Stravinsky violin concerto this morning. This and a Bartok disc are both treasured recordings that have been with me many years.


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev - Piano Concerto no. 3*
_Argerich - Berlin Philharmonic - Abbado_

Inspired by one of the games in the polls sub-forum. I don't listen to Prokofiev much.


----------



## Dimace

Very good Meistersinger with Eugen and Co. Classic and strong LP set from DG 1976


----------



## haziz

Happy birthday *Kyung Wha Chung*!

My first recording of the Mendelssohn and Bruch concertos, and probably still my favorite.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After some death metal, I decided to hear a new recording of Stabat Mater by Pergolesi on Harmonia Mundi released today


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 153028
> 
> 
> *Charles-Valentin Alkan*
> 
> Concerto for solo piano, op. 39 nos. 8-10
> Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> 2017
> 
> The art on the album cover is _The Kiss of the Vampire_ by Boleslas Biegas (1877-1954). Does anybody know its relevance to this particular music?


Hamelin played a concert in my home town in 2015 or 2016 (can't quite remember) and at the intermission he sat in the foyer of the hall so folks could talk to him/get autographs or whatever. Of course I went to chat to him and get some CDs signed and at one point he mentioned he was re-recording Alkan's concerto but he wasn't quite sure what he should pair it with on the disc. I suggested the Op 65 set - I guess he thought it was an OK idea.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: El Nino* Dawn Upshaw and Willard White conducted by Kent Nagano on Art Haus









This DVD is from the world Premier Production, a live recording from the Theatre Musical de Paris-Chatelel.

Archetypal John Adams, and musically very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

No.40 and 41 today. I still prefer Karajan/Berlin, but this has a certain pizazz that is enjoyable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153047


*Edward Elgar*

String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Mina
Laura Valse
March in D major
Impromptu
Piano Quintet in A minor

Piers Lane, piano
Goldner String Quartet

2011


----------



## Pelleas

Queffelec is comfortable with Satie but not especially colorful with Ravel. It's nevertheless interesting to play these four CDs in one session to compare both composers' works for the piano.


----------



## Chilham

I very much enjoyed Donizetti lest night. Tonight, perhaps not quite so much.










Beethoven: Fidelio

Claudio Abbado

Jonas Kaufmann, Nina Stemme, Lucerne Festival


----------



## ArtMusic

A great set of concerto grosso


----------



## Dimace

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> After some *death metal,* I decided to hear a new recording of Stabat Mater by Pergolesi on Harmonia Mundi released today


Tell me that you like the Kauan! (OK... It is Doom Metal, but you can give many names to their work.)


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart : Symphonies nos.39, 36 & 33
Orchestre Symphonique de la Radio Bavaroise, dir. Eugen Jochum
DGG 6984


----------



## Coach G

Today: a binge on the Emerson String Quartet featuring the string quartets by Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Ives, Barber, and Bartok. Mstislav Rostropovich joins the Emersons on the final disc with the Schubert _String Quintet_.

































We start with Dvorak's _String Quartet #12 "American"_, which is wonderful, followed by the equally beautiful and late Romantic _String Quartet_ by Tchaikovsky and _String Quartet #2_ by Borodin and it seems that Tchaikovsky and Borodin are locked in battle to see which one could compose the most heart-wrenching slow movement: Tchaikovsky's _Andante Cantibale_ or Borodin's _Notturno_, and i read that the Russian writer, Leo Tolstoy, wept openly at a concert during Tchaikovsky's _Andante Cantibale_ (which also references the Russian folk song, _Volga Boatmen_.

Next come two _String Quartets_ by Charles Ives, and while the second shows all the hallmarks of Ives wildly experimental technique, the first is actually quite tame, almost in the the tradition of the Boston Classicists built on influences that come right out of European Romanticism: Brahms and Schubert. Sandwiched in between the two Ives _Quartets_ is the Barber _String Quartet_ from which Barber's famous _Adagio_ comes. A double-disc follows with all six _String Quartets_ by Bartok, with some music that is nice, rustic, and very much in the vein of Bartok's native Hungarian flavor. In other places, though, Bartok gets pretty wild, abstract, and on the cutting edge.

We round things out with Schubert's ambitious _String Quartet_ with Mstislav Rostropovich in tow, and Slava's warm approach brings just a hint of sad, Russian soul to the Schuberts musical vision.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone

Scimone gives affectionate and nicely turned performances of the String Sonatas, their geniality not missed - Penguin Guide, 2002


----------



## 13hm13

Rameau by Marcelle Meyer - Les Sauvages, Les Oiseaux / Presentat° Alexandre Tharaud (Century's rec.)
Marcelle Meyer - Ses Enregistrements 1925 - 1957 (17 CD)


----------



## 13hm13

Rameau, F. Couperin, D. Scarlatti, Rossini - Les Introuvables de Marcelle Meyer, vol. 2


----------



## opus55

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra|Fritz Reiner










Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.2
Joachim Trio


----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte- Alexander Krichel (piano)

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 8-9-12

Hanover Band-Roy Goodman


----------



## Guest

Excellent interpretations.


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford: Symphony No. 2 in D minor 'Elegiac', / Clarinet Concerto in A Minor, Op. 80

Janet Hilton (clarinet)

Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Missa Dalmatica

Roman Sadnik (tenor), Martin Achrainer (baritone), Bernhard Spingler (bass baritone), Martin Ranalter (organ)

Concentus Choir Brunech, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas and other vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for either side of the grocery run.

_Neues vom Tage_ was Hindemith's contribution to _zeitoper_, a relatively fleeting sub-category in which the plot was usually a wry commentary on the banalities and preoccupations of present-day life, combined with music that was suitably modish. The story here concerns two couples and how their respective marital issues are seized upon by an unscrupulous media wanting to make them live their lives publicly in the form of a voyeuristic stage-show. Kind of like tacky 'reality TV' culture before its time, I suppose.

Someone within the Nazi party (possibly Hitler himself, but some say it was a cultural official acting by proxy) was offended by a scene in which one of the wives was enjoying a bubble bath while extolling the virtues of modern central heating. Hindemith had his card marked by Joseph Goebbels as a result, and in 1936 Goebbels followed his grudge through by banning Hindemith's music altogether. Hindemith remained at liberty, but with no prospects of having his work performed and having a wife who was partly Jewish he was astute enough to get out of Germany before his situation could get any worse.

_Neues vom Tage_ [_News of the Day_] - comic opera in three acts [Libretto: Marcellus Schiffer] (1928-29):










Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his pro-Nazi stance, but there was to be no rapprochement with the composer.

From what I can gather, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied post-Blakeian philosophising which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and let the music do the talking instead. Together, the specific gravity of both the the subject matter and the music itself might be considered as acting as a kind of precursor for the weighty _Mathis der Maler_ and _Harmonie der Welt_ operas which were to come. The recording also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.

_Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):


----------



## vincula

Wakin' up slowly with Beethoven & Casals/Horszowski. Really wonderful renditions in full-bodied sound. The piano part's played with total devotion and technical finesse.

Incredible how much information those 78 shellacs can hide. Mark Obert-Thorn's my hero!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mozart* - Symphony #38 In D, K 504, "Prague" (1786) - _36 mins
_Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles MacKerras. Linn Records


----------



## Rogerx

*March 27th 1927 Mstislav Leopold Rostropovich, cellist and conductor*



Bach : Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## SanAntone

بو الحسن الششتري - XIII cent. Al-Andalus






Ensemble: Omar Metioui, Mohamed Mehdi Temsamani 
Album: Ritual Sufi-Andalusi, Al-Shustari (1212-1269)
Video: Maqâmât d'Aboû Moḥammad al-Qâsim ibn ʿAlî al-Ḥarîrî

Al-Sustari was born in 1212 in Exfiliana. He was an Andalusian Sufi shaykh, philosopher, jurist, and poet. Many verses of al-Shushtari's poetry, 62 short poems called "Tawshih", were identified in the classical Andalusian music that is today sung in Morocco. In the Mashriq, he is mostly remembered today for his poem "A little sheikh from the land of Meknes" (Arabic شويخ من أرض مكناس, "Shewiyekh men-ard Meknes").


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Sir John Barbirolli

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> I am fortunate enough to have collected a number of wonderful Schubert symphony cycles over the years.....Harnoncourt (COA),Minkowski, Manacorda, Davis etc.
> 
> Yesterday the postie delivered the newly released Harconcourt/COE cycle recorded in the late 1980's......This really is an 'event'!
> Having finished a few days of difficult work I am now listening to the 4th for the first time. The first movement really is something else!


And now......the 5th, and equally impressive it is!


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 13 in D minor, K.173/Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Quartetto Italiano (string quartet), Piero Farulli (viola), Paolo Borciani (violin), Elisa Pegreffi (violin), Franco Rossi (cello)
Recorded: 1972-08-03
Recording Venue: La Tour Theatre Vevey, Vevey


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata BWV 80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"

played by the choir and orchestra of the J. S. Bachstiftung St. Gallen conducted by Rudolf Lutz

Dorothee Mields, soprano
Terry Wey, altus
Bernhard Berchtold, tenor
Klaus Mertens, bass


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
> 
> Sir John Barbirolli
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


Maybe the best ever recorded performance of Sibelius 2. Karajan is there too ..........


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> Maybe the best ever recorded performance of Sibelius 2. Karajan is there too ..........


Yes, it is. A real cracker! Got this album and I'm gonna play it right now.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
> _WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


I'm enjoying keeping up with your Shostakovich symphony binge; in my opinion the greatest symphonic cycle to composed entirely within the 20th century and _Symphony #5_ is probably the greatest symphony of the 20th century and maybe also the finest symphony ever composed by a Russian. Though with the Tchaikovsky set to contend with, it may be close.


----------



## Malx

Still lurking in the dark often forgotten corners of the collection for this mornings listening.

*Brahms, Trio for Clarinet Cello and Piano Op 114 - Michael Collins, Steven Isserlis, & Stephen Hough.*

*Britten, Violin Concerto - Maxim Vengerov, LSO, Mstislav Rostropovich.*


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - various operas and other vocal/choral works with orchestra part two for either side of the grocery run.
> 
> _Neues vom Tage_ was Hindemith's contribution to _zeitoper_, a relatively fleeting sub-category in which the plot was usually a wry commentary on the banalities and preoccupations of present-day life, combined with music that was suitably modish. The story here concerns two couples and how their respective marital issues are seized upon by an unscrupulous media wanting to make them live their lives publicly in the form of a voyeuristic stage-show. Kind of like tacky 'reality TV' culture before its time, I suppose.
> 
> Someone within the Nazi party (possibly Hitler himself, but some say it was a cultural official acting by proxy) was offended by a scene in which one of the wives was enjoying a bubble bath while extolling the virtues of modern central heating. Hindemith had his card marked by Joseph Goebbels as a result, and in 1936 Goebbels followed his grudge through by banning Hindemith's music altogether. Hindemith remained at liberty, but with no prospects of having his work performed and having a wife who was partly Jewish he was astute enough to get out of Germany before his situation could get any worse.
> 
> _Neues vom Tage_ [_News of the Day_] - comic opera in three acts [Libretto: Marcellus Schiffer] (1928-29):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his pro-Nazi stance, but there was to be no rapprochement with the composer.
> 
> From what I can gather, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied post-Blakeian philosophising which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and let the music do the talking instead. Together, the specific gravity of both the the subject matter and the music itself might be considered as acting as a kind of precursor for the weighty _Mathis der Maler_ and _Harmonie der Welt_ operas which were to come. The recording also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.
> 
> _Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):


I'm enjoying keeping up with your Hindemith binge. For years Hindemith mystified and bored me, and I found it to be too academic. I kept listening and saying to myself, "When is something interesting going to happen?"

That view has changed, though it took many years (even decades) to get here. I still only have a handful of Hindemith recordings in my music collection, and enjoy his music just for the exemplar craftsmanship. My favorites are the _Sonatas for Piano and Various Brass Instruments _, a set where Hindemith just celebrates the full potential of what the trumpet, trombone, horn, and tuba can do. I also like the choral work: _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ as close as Hindemith ever got to composing a piece of "Americana" and anyone who is like me, and has an interest in American composers such as Walter Piston, Roy Harris, William Schuman, and Roger Sessions, should listen to it as it should be adopted as an honorary "American" composition.









Ever a source of controversy, whether you like or dislike Glenn Gould, he deserves credit for lending his well-respected and celebrity status to bringing the music of Hindemith to the light of day.









As close as Hindemith ever got to composing a piece of "Americana".


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite/: Dances of Galanta/ The Peacock/ Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'

London Symphony Chorus
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1969-07-05
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Hisako Kawamura plays Chopin

Hisako Kawamura

Release Date: 25th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: SICC40086B00Z
Label: Sony
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Mark Dee

Tragic Overture in D Minor, Op. 81 - Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153065


*Edward Elgar*

Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, op. 82
Offertoire, op. 11
Sursum corda, op. 11
Salut d'amour, op. 12
Mot d'amour, op. 13 no. 1
Chanson de matin, op. 15 no. 2
Chanson de nuit, op. 15 no. 1
La capricieuse, op. 17
Canto populare
Sospiri, op. 70

Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
Julian Milford, piano

1998


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak -Piano Quintet In A, Op.81

Viola - Kunio Tsuchiya/Violin - Alfred Malecek, Ferdinand Mezger/Cello - Peter Steine/Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Easter

St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Nikolai Korniev

anon.: Alliluia, se zhenikh gryadet
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 15 - Priidite, vospoim lyudiye
Chesnokov: Amin'. Khristos voskrese iz mertvïkh (The Paschal Hours)
Chesnokov: Angel vopiyashe (Paschal Hymn to the Virgin)
Chesnokov: Da molchit vsyakaya plot' (Let all mortal flesh keep silent), Op. 27 No. 1
Chesnokov: Razboinika (The Wise Thief), Op. 40 No. 3
Dekhtaryov: Dnes' vsyakaya tvar' (Today all creation)
Grechaninov: Vecheri Tvoeya taynïya 'Of thy mystical supper', Op. 58, No. 7
Grechaninov: Vnushi, Bozhe, molitvu moyu (Give Ear to My Prayer), Op. 26
Kalinnikov, Viktor: Svete tihiy
Vysotsky: Plotiyu usnuv (In the flesh Thou didst fall asleep)


----------



## eljr

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Vol. 3: Hammerklavier & Das Lebewohl
Hisako Kawamura

Original Release Date : 2020
Date First Available : October 31, 2020
Label : Sony Japan


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE.

Schubert-9th Symphony.

Marvellous!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Harnoncourt and the COE.
> 
> Schubert-9th Symphony.
> 
> Marvellous!


On reflection I do think this is one symphony that is served with a significant number of very effective recordings.


----------



## Itullian

The very first complete Haydn symphonies set.
Recorded in 1969 and remastered by Scribendum.
It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14 & Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Teresa Kubiak (soprano), Isser Bushkin (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: String Quartets Op.26

played by Ensemble Symposium: Igor Cantarelli (violin), Gian Andrea Guerra (violin), Simone Laghi (viola), Gregorio Buti (violoncello)


----------



## Pelleas

Two of France's foremost pianists and piano music composers who, in one case, never wrote a piano concerto per se and,in the second case, waited till the very end of his career to compose two of them. Well, neither of them was inclined to adopt conventional orchestral forms like the "symphony" or "rhapsody" or "symphonic poem." Debussy's Fantaisie was never performed during his lifetime and he told Varese, in 1908, that he wanted to completely revise its orchestral parts.

I also just re-listened to Claudio Abbado's boxset of Ravel's orchestral work which does not include the two concertos.


----------



## Guest

No.26 and 27 from this excellent set.


----------



## Gothos

Still on a Villa-Lobos kick.


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Szulc: Works for Violin & Piano

Jaroslaw Pietrzak; Julita Przybylska-Nowak


----------



## Enthusiast

3, 4 and 5 from this new but obviously great set. I've been playing it and playing it (despite having heard these works thousands of times).

View attachment 153073


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> I'm enjoying keeping up with your Hindemith binge. For years Hindemith mystified and bored me, and I found it to be too academic. I kept listening and saying to myself, "When is something interesting going to happen?"
> 
> That view has changed, though it took many years (even decades) to get here. I still only have a handful of Hindemith recordings in my music collection, and enjoy his music just for the exemplar craftsmanship. My favorites are the _Sonatas for Piano and Various Brass Instruments _, a set where Hindemith just celebrates the full potential of what the trumpet, trombone, horn, and tuba can do. I also like the choral work: _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ as close as Hindemith ever got to composing a piece of "Americana" and anyone who is like me, and has an interest in American composers such as Walter Piston, Roy Harris, William Schuman, and Roger Sessions, should listen to it as it should be adopted as an honorary "American" composition.
> 
> View attachment 153062
> 
> 
> Ever a source of controversy, whether you like or dislike Glenn Gould, he deserves credit for lending his well-respected and celebrity status to bringing the music of Hindemith to the light of day.
> 
> View attachment 153063
> 
> 
> As close as Hindemith ever got to composing a piece of "Americana".


Thanks for the comments. I can appreciate why and how Hindemith can divide opinion, and being as prolific as he was helps to muddy the waters. Nice to see you have the same _Requiem_ recording as I do - that is due its outing in the final instalment. Please keep on collecting - Hindemith needs all the love he can get!


----------



## Coach G

Today: Five CDs by Mstislav Rostropovich and friends. For me the progression of the World's Greatest Living Cellist on Records begins with Pablo Casals who died in 1973. From that point forward, it was Mstislav Rostropovich, and now since Rostropovich has left us in 2007, the mantle falls to Yo-Yo Ma.

We start with a CD that features the music of Haydn (_Trios_ and _Divertimentos_)and Rostropovich is joined by Isaac Stern on the violin and Jean-Pierre Rampal on flute; and while this music is utterly soothing and joyful, it is also not cloyingly so, as the master craftsman Haydn somehow adds some meat and muscularity to these gentle gems. Next up, Rostropovich meets up with Benjamin Britten and every piece, the two _Sonata for Solo Cello_, and the _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ were composed by Britten specifically for Rostropovich; as Britten once stated: "I compose for _people_ not _instruments_." No doubt, Britten framed these works to show off Rostropovich's sad, Russian soulfulness.















A personal favorite follows, one that I once owned on LP but later upgraded to CD, and that is the two beautiful _Sonatas for Cello and Piano_ by Brahms where Rostropovich plays with great passion, and is joined by Rudolf Serkin who was 78 at the time of this recording, and still in top form! This is followed by a sturdy version of _Schubert's Quintet D. 956_ where Rostropovich joins with the _Emerson String Quartet_ and what better way to usher in the dawn of spring, the warmer weather, the return of flowers, and the possibility of the end of COVID surges and lock-downs than with Schubert's spring-like music?















We end with something entirely different. Who knew that Slava was also a very fine pianist as well as a virtuoso cellist (and a good conductor)? And here Rostropovich provides some excellent accompaniment to his wife, Galina Vishnevskaya, as she sings some delightful and heart-felt Russian songs by Rachmaninoff and Glinka; and Russian is actually a beautiful language in it's own way.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas and other vocal/choral works with orchestra part three of three for the rest of today. This is the final instalment of what has been an eleven-day _Hindemithfest_.

_Hérodiade_ was an instrumental work for a ballet production, but here is a version in which the second section of Stéphane Mallarmé's unfinished poem - a dialogue between the Judaean princess Herodias and her nurse - is recited. Hindemith himself stated that the text should not be spoken at all during a performance as it would detract from the stage action.

_Hérodiade_ - ballet after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé for small orchestra - version with female reciter (1944):










Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous choice for what was perceived as the cold-tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the union is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.

_'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):










_Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ (_The Long Christmas Dinner_) was one of Hindemith's final completed works. Thornton Wilder enthusiastically accepted an invitation from the composer to adapt the text from his 1931 play and transform it into a libretto appropriate for an opera lasting barely three quarters of an hour. After writing the music Hindemith then provided a German translation for the 1961 premiere in Mannheim. Two years later the English version was premiered in New York, just months before the composer died. The recording here is in German.

Set in the American Mid-West, this touching work centres around the prosperous Bayard family through four generations, gossiping and reflecting on their respective lives while having Christmas dinner in their large house. One recurring theme throughout is various family members mentioning or asking how old the house is - at the beginning of the story the elderly matriarch remembers the house being built back in the mid-19th century when she was a child.

The dynastic shifts are signposted by younger members of the family entering from a door on the left while older relatives leave the table and exit through a door on the right, although the actual ritual of the meal remains constant. A young man destined to die in combat (presumably WWI) and a sickly infant also go through the right-hand door. A young couple then break the pattern and leave through a central door, meaning they have moved away in order to escape the stifling and out-moded conventions of the ageing family home. At this point the atmosphere within the house becomes moribund, and the mood of the remaining members of the family more introspective - imagine _The Fall of the House of Usher_ but without the Gothic Horror element.

Near the end of the opera only two aging relatives, a widow and her infirm spinster cousin, are left living there. The former dies, and the latter's last act before dying herself is to read a letter from the widow's daughter stating that she and her husband have had a new property built in which to raise their young family - this infers that once the final incumbent of the Bayard family seat is dead the house will be forgotten and left to decay, a relic of a bygone America.

_Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ [_The Long Christmas Dinner_] - opera in one act, after the play by Thornton Wilder [Libretto: Thornton Wilder, translated by Paul Hindemith] (1960-61):


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - various operas and other vocal/choral works with orchestra part three of three for the rest of today. This is the final instalment of what has been an eleven-day _Hindemithfest_.
> 
> _Hérodiade_ was an instrumental work for a ballet production, but here is a version in which the second section of Stéphane Mallarmé's unfinished poem - a dialogue between the Judaean princess Herodias and her nurse - is recited. Hindemith himself stated that the text should not be spoken at all during a performance as it would detract from the stage action.
> 
> _Hérodiade_ - ballet after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé for small orchestra - version with female reciter (1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous choice for what was perceived as the cold-tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the union is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.
> 
> _'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ (_The Long Christmas Dinner_) was one of Hindemith's final completed works. Thornton Wilder enthusiastically accepted an invitation from the composer to adapt the text from his 1931 play and transform it into a libretto appropriate for an opera lasting barely three quarters of an hour. After writing the music Hindemith then provided a German translation for the 1961 premiere in Mannheim. Two years later the English version was premiered in New York, just months before the composer died. The recording here is in German.
> 
> Set in the American Mid-West, this touching work centres around the prosperous Bayard family through four generations, gossiping and reflecting on their respective lives while having Christmas dinner in their large house. One recurring theme throughout is various family members mentioning or asking how old the house is - at the beginning of the story the elderly matriarch remembers the house being built back in the mid-19th century when she was a child.
> 
> The dynastic shifts are signposted by younger members of the family entering from a door on the left while older relatives leave the table and exit through a door on the right, although the actual ritual of the meal remains constant. A young man destined to die in combat (presumably WWI) and a sickly infant also go through the right-hand door. A young couple then break the pattern and leave through a central door, meaning they have moved away in order to escape the stifling and out-moded conventions of the ageing family home. At this point the atmosphere within the house becomes moribund, and the mood of the remaining members of the family more introspective - imagine _The Fall of the House of Usher_ but without the Gothic Horror element.
> 
> Near the end of the opera only two aging relatives, a widow and her infirm spinster cousin, are left living there. The former dies, and the latter's last act before dying herself is to read a letter from the widow's daughter stating that she and her husband have had a new property built in which to raise their young family - this infers that once the final incumbent of the Bayard family seat is dead the house will be forgotten and left to decay, a relic of a bygone America.
> 
> _Das lange Weihnachtsmahl_ [_The Long Christmas Dinner_] - opera in one act, after the play by Thornton Wilder [Libretto: Thornton Wilder, translated by Paul Hindemith] (1960-61):


More great Hindemith and now you've got me interested in _The Long Christmas Dinner_. Yes, _When Lilacs Last In the Dooryard Bloom'd_ was composed to commemorate the death of Franklin D Roosevelt and also pays tribute to the country that gave Hindemith refuge from the Nazi regime. About twenty years later, Roger Sessions would compose his own twelve-tone choral setting to the Walt Whitman epic to memorialize the death of John F Kennedy. They make interesting companion pieces and though the Sessions piece has grown on me, he is so austere that he makes Hindemith look like straight-up Americana.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Concerto In C Major For Two Pianofortes And Orchestra & Symphony No. 8 In D Minor. The London Philharmonic Orchestra With Vronsky And Babin, pianos. Angel 1969

View attachment 153099


----------



## Itullian

Love it


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO

Brahms-2nd Symphony.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bkeske

Charles Munch conducts Bizet - Carmen & L'Arlésienne Suites. New Philharmonia Orchestra. London 1967

This cover cracks me up. As if it escaped from a cheesy romance novel :lol:

View attachment 153100


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito

René Jacobs

Mark Padmore, Alexandrina Pendachanska, Bernarda Fink, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" K370a/361*
Marriner, ASMF Wind Ensemble

This is a fantastic work and recording.

I've been enjoying your posts, but my mood lately has me listening to a lot of Peter, Paul, Gene, and Ace.


----------



## Itullian

Love it


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in 17th & 18th century Orthodox Chant:


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The gospel according to the Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic & Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG









An oratorio by John Adams. Vibrant music, with much dramatic and energetic music, but with episodes of quieter beauty.


----------



## Bkeske

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5LP box set. Reissue, I believe 1972, originally 1967.

Starting at Symphony #1, then, who knows?

View attachment 153103


----------



## Coach G

Rambler said:


> *John Adams: The gospel according to the Other Mary* Los Angeles Philharmonic & Master Chorale conducted by Gustavo Dudamel on DG
> 
> View attachment 153102
> 
> 
> An oratorio by John Adams. Vibrant music, with much dramatic and energetic music, but with episodes of quieter beauty.


It took me more than a couple of tries in order for me to start liking this this piece of material. It is good, and it's also good to see that the "Dude" is using his celebrity status to promote and record contemporary works now and then. I didn't expect him to go the way of Pierre Boulez in this day and age when commercial artists must keep the customers satisfied with the obligatory and tired old warhorse recordings, but it's good to see someone score one for the good guys now and then.


----------



## mparta

Been listening and relistening to things I'd already posted, so haven't seen the sense to repeat== yet

But I have Brahms on the brain and was thinking about buying a new set, maybe Dohnanyi/Cleveland or Haitink/Boston?

And then dragged this out, this is not a fancy remastering, the same as pictured, but I find the sound very good.....

and the playing....

wow. What an orchestra!!! And somehow Szell bends just enough to keep them from breaking (unlike his straight-jacketed Beethoven).

I have the Giulini to listen to next, the VPO set. I'd sort of changed me allegiances from Szell to Walter/NYPO but that's going on trial. The Cleveland orchestra is just over the top.

i don't know if the oboist is John Mack, but with Marcellus on clarinet and every other wind player, hard to imagine better. I'm repeating myself, but excellence is exciting. There are sad tales of Szell's relationship with his oboists. Odd thing to have happen in the midst of such glory.

I have to tell you, the end of this symphony brought tears to my dry eyes

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> It took me more than a couple of tries in order for me to start liking this this piece of material. It is good, and it's also good to see that the "Dude" is using his celebrity status to promote and record contemporary works now and then. I didn't expect him to go the way of Pierre Boulez in this day and age when commercial artists must keep the customers satisfied with the obligatory and tired old warhorse recordings, but it's good to see someone score one for the good guys now and then.


Saw a performance at the Kennedy Center, transfixed. Was fortunate to see El Nino in Brooklyn. I love John Adams' music. That pricey BPO box is very tempting.


----------



## Pelleas

Before Pleyel and Erard competed for attention by commissioning Debussy and Ravel to compose a work for their respective harps, there emerged Henriette Renié not just as a first-rate harpist but also as a head-turning composer for the harp. Her concerto for harp and orchestra at the Concerts Lamoureux in 1901 was a first in demonstrating that the harp could be featured as a soloist in an orchestral work. Thanks to her, the harp grew in instrumental stature and, after her, several composers like Pierné, Ravel, Debussy wrote for that instrument in combination with other instruments.

This CD does not include the Concerto for harp but offers a nice selection of her works including a Trio for violin, cello and harp and a religious Contemplation. Légende, Danse des lutins and Ballade fantastique are all evocative works and the last, based on Poe's story the Tell-tale Heart, is considered one of the hardest works in the harp repertory.

Renié declined to follow Toscanini to America because she feared not being at her mother's side if her condition deteriorated.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas

string quartets nrs. 1 & 2


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153111


*Serge Rachmaninoff*

All-Night Vigil, op. 37

Phoenix Chorale
Kansas City Chorale
Charles Bruffy

2015


----------



## Biwa

Francesco Turini: Sonata a tre, secondo tuono
Tullio Cima: Vanitas est divitas perituras querere
Maurizio Cazzati: Capriccio sopra sedici note, Capriccio sopra dodici note & Ciaccona
Tarquinio Merula: Canzonetta spirituale sopra alla nanna
Jacob van Eyck: Questa dolce Sirena
Marco Uccellini: Aria decimaterza a dio Violini, sopra Questa Bella Sirena
Michelangelo Rossi: Toccata sesta
Jacob van Eyck / Nicolas Vallet: Onan of Tannekan
Anonymous (attr. Thomas Preston): Uppon La Re Mi
Giuseppe Scarani: Sonata XV a tre
Heinrich Schütz: So fahr ich hin zu Jesu Christ

Ensemble Matís


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler

Symphony nr. 7

Eliahu Inbal - Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra

SACD - 2013 one-point-microphone recording


----------



## 13hm13

Herzogenberg - Symphonies No.1 & 2 - Beermann


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153115


Russian Songs

Margarita Gritskova, mezzo-soprano
Maria Prinz, piano

2019


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6


----------



## consuono

Right now blasting out Bruckner's 5th from the Haitink-RCO set. Take that, neighbors.


----------



## Biwa

Robert Johnson
Thomas Morley
Gregory Huwet
John Dowland
Giovanni Kapsperger
Georg Schimmelpfennig
Heinrich Schütz
Michelangelo Galilei
Sigismondo d'India
Robert Ballard
Pierre Guédron
Jean-Baptiste Boësset
Etienne Moulinié
Wojciech (Albertus) Dlugoraj
John Danyel

Emma Kirkby (soprano)
Jakob Lindberg (lute)


----------



## WVdave

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart; Sonatas For Piano And Violin K.526 & K.547 
Itzhak Perlman, Daniel Barenboim
Deutsche Grammophon - 431 687-2, CD, Album, Reissue, US, 1991.


----------



## Conrad2

Finnissy: Second and Third String Quartet
Kreutzer Quarter 
Label: NMC
Release Year: 2012









Ravel: Complete Piano & Orchestral Works
Samson Francois and Andre Cluytens
Label: Erato
Release Year: 1959








Miroirs and Sonatine; Works recommended by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hofmann & Mozart - Cello Concertos

Sol Gabetta (cello)

Kammerorchester Basel, Sergio Ciomei


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

Handel: Keyboard Suites
Keith Jarrett










Ernst Wilhelm Wolf: String Quartets
Pleyel Quartett Koln


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 7 on ...

Fritz Geissler* - Konzertante Fantasie / Sonate Für Horn Und Klavier / Sinfonie Nr.7

.....


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvořák - The Three Great Symphonies; 7,8, & 9. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP set, 1970

View attachment 153120


----------



## Rogerx

Graupner Passions Vol. 2

Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle, Florian Heyerick

Graupner: Cantata GWV1122/41 'Das Leiden Jesu von seinen Freunden'
Graupner: Cantata GWV1127/41 'Die Gesegnete Vollendung der Leiden Jesu'
Graupner: Cantata GWV1170/41 'Gedenke, Herr, an die Schmach'


----------



## 13hm13

Pavel Pabst (1854-1897):
Piano Concerto in E flat major, op.82


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Carlos Baguer

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart/Jones: Violin Sonatas Fragment Completions

Rachel Podger (violin), Christopher Glynn (piano)

First spin.


----------



## Rogerx

*Rudolf Serkin (28 March 1903 - 8 May 1991)*










Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 18 & 24

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Paul Hindemith - String Trios No. 1 and No. 2
*
GREAT stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Passion Oratorio 'Mich vom Stricke meiner Sünden' ('Brockes Passion'), TWV 5:1

Birgitte Christensen, soprano (Tochter Zion I, Gläubige Seele I, Maria, 3. Magd), Lydia Teuscher, soprano (Tochter Zion II, Gläubige Seele II, 2. Magd), Marie-Claude Chappuis, mezzosoprano (Judas, Gläubige Seele III, 1. Magd), Donát Havár, tenor (Petrus, Pilatus, Gläubige Seele IV, Hauptmann),

RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs


----------



## Jacck

Sergei Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 and No.2


----------



## vincula

Paul Hindemith, _piano concerto_, BPO/Celibidache/Punchel, recorded live at Titania Palast in 5.9. 
1949, from this wonderful Audite box. Worth every penny. Can be found in an old Urania album too, but this remaster sounds better.









Regards,

Vincula

EDIT. Presto Classical has it on sale right now:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7997432--edition-sergiu-celibidache-the-complete-rias-recordings


----------



## jim prideaux

Rostropovich and the LSO.

Shostakovich-10th Symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Like last year at almost the same time.


----------



## perempe

CHAMBER MUSIC, TUNED FOR GRAND HALL

C. Schumann: Three Romances, Op. 22 -1. Andante molto
Poulenc: Sonata for Violin and Piano
Cage: Nocturne for Violin and Piano
Ravel: Tzigane
***
Enescu: Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 25

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Polina Leschenko (piano)
Liszt Academy (Budapest)


----------



## Merl

One from the cd racks.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 1

Jean Louis Steuerman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), Roberto Minczuk

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2 for orchestra
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3 for piano and orchestra
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Villa Lobos' Bachianas Brasileiras are a bit of a blind-spot for me. Need to have a listen to a few. Any pointers welcome.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 24*
_Perahia - English Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## Chilham

Leighton: Cello Concerto

Bryden Thomson

Raphael Wallfisch, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## haziz




----------



## jim prideaux

Barbirolli and the Halle Orch.

Sibelius-2nd Symphony.


----------



## SanAntone

*Cristobal de Morales* : _Super Lamentaciones_
Capella de Ministrers, Carles Magraner


----------



## Musicaterina

Benedetto Marcello: 6 Sonatas for Cello

Cellist: Claudio Cassadei


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi-Avi Avital:

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Mahan Esfahani & Ophira Zakai, with Juan Diego Flórez (tenor)

Venice Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: Two offerings that set Walt Whitman's epic poem, _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_, to music. First Paul Hindemith and then Roger Sessions. Approximately composed twenty years apart, Hindemith's was a memorial to the life and death of President Franklin D Roosevelt, and Sessions to John F Kennedy. While the German academic composer, Paul Hindemith, is a bit thorny, he is also basically tonal, and sounds close to American academics such as Walter Piston, Roy Harris, William Schuman, and Ulysses Kay. Roger Sessions, who was also an American academic proceeds in a much more abstract and ultra-modern style, with a setting that is full serial, and Sessions was probably also America's best representation of the international serial movement.















Paul Hindemith and Roger Sessions:















The poet, Walt Whitman:


----------



## Biwa

J.C.F. Fischer:

Musicalisches Blumen-Büschlein

Olga Martynova (harpsichord)


----------



## Musicaterina

Francesco Geminiani: Cello Sonatas Op.5

played by Jaap ter Linden (cello), Lars Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord), Judith-Maria Becker (cello)


----------



## Vasks

_The rarely heard of ....on LPs_

*Reinhold Laquai - Overture to an Ancient Comedy (Vogt/CTS)
Vaclav Nelhybel - Brass Trio (Members of Sinfonica di Roma/Flagello/Serenus)
Robert Evett - Piano Quintet (Parris +/Turnabout)
Hunter Johnson - Past the Evening Sun (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Dixit Dominus

Cinzia Rizzone, Sylvia Rottensteiner, Gregory Bonfatti, I Musici Cantori di Trento & Voci Roveretane

Haydn Orchestra, Fabio Pirona


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Zweden and the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Pelleas

Having greatly enjoyed the music of Guy Ropartz and Jean Cras during the last two months, I am briefly listening to two lesser known Breton composers: Paul=Emile Ladmirault and Louis Aubert. This post is about Ladmirault.

There are actually not many Ladmirault recordings because his bigger works -operas, ballet, symphony- are not available (at least according to the web site "The Friends of Paul-Emile Ladmirault"). Solo piano music, chamber works, choral music, orchestral works have each been marketed on a single CD.

A fervent cultural nationalist who rejected "Germanic" and Italian influences, Ladmirault writes in a style that is mainly expressive when it pertains to Gaelic and Scottish music. Otherwise, his style is at times reminiscent of Fauré or of Vincent d'Indy, such as his En forêt and his picturesque La Brière. The chamber works -quartet, trio, fantasy for violin and piano, sonatas for the violin, the cello, and the clarinet- are melodious but also very conventional, a bit like Saint-Saens. Indeed, the choral music is where one might find his greatest range of artistic expression. His most notable piano work is a suite called Memoirs of a Donkey.

Satisfying but not earth-shattering!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153143


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 56, 82, 84, 158

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2008


----------



## WNvXXT

Schubert: String Quartet No.13 in A Minor, D.804

1. Allegro ma non troppo

2. Andante

3. Menuetto (Allegretto)

4. Allegro moderato


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music to Saint Cecilia:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various orchestral works by three members of the _Moguchaya kuchka (The Mighty Handful)_ - part one for this afternoon.

n.b. I'm only leaving out Mussorgsky because I played his stuff not all that long ago. I don't have anything by the least notable composer of the five, César Cui.

_Grande Fantasie on Russian Folk Songs_ for piano and orchestra op.4 (1852):
Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1855-56):










_Russia_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1863-64 - rev. 1884):










Symphony no.1 in E-minor for orchestra op.1 - revised version (1861-65 - rev. 1884):
_Symphonic Suite: Antar_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra op.9 - second revised version of 1897 (1868 - rev. by 1880, 1897 and 1903 ***):

(*** final published version, but not sanctioned by the composer)










Symphony no.1 in E-flat (1862-67):








***

(*** same recording, but on Philips' Virtuoso imprint with different artwork)


----------



## mparta

just the 4th right now

Pretty good orchestra, they should record more.

Perky music on a gray, rainy Sunday. Last movement just a subtle riot, great bassoon.


----------



## Itullian

Listening to his Schumann discs today.
Great set.


----------



## Jacck

*J.D.Zelenka - Responsoria pro hebdomada sancta*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153151


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 3 in E major, BWV 1006
Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004
Sonata No. 3 in C major, BWV 1005

Hilary Hahn, violin

1997


----------



## Coach G

This morning: Music from the *New York City Chamber Players Orchestra*, a band I've never heard of that the YouTube algorithm thinks I'd like, and it seems that AI must know me quite well. Today we have _Baroque Melting_ by _Vivian Fung_ who is a wonderful contemporary composer from Canada who is doing some really interesting things in a style that eclectic and adventurous. We then move of to _St. Paul Suite_ by *Gustav Holst* which is very pastoral and contemplative, a bit like Vaughan Williams' _Dives and Lazarus_, and it gives pause to explore Holst oeuvre beyond _The Planets_. Next up, a soaring and heart-felt chamber arrangement of *Wagner*'s _Prelude to Tristan Und Isolde_.

So with started with Vivian Fung from the great white Canadian northlands, and we end with another contemporary composer from tropical Brazil: *Ney Rosauro* and his _Marimba Concerto_.


----------



## WNvXXT

Glenn Gould plays Hindemith:Bass Tuba Sonata

I. Allegro pesante

II. Allegro assai

IIIa. Variationen - Moderato, comodo

IIIb. Scherzando, l'istesso tempo

IIIc. Lento

IIId. Wie am Anfang des Satzes


----------



## Malx

*Boccherini, Stabat Mater premiere version 1781 - Agnès Mellon (soprano), Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini.*

The original version for Soprano, two violins, viola & two cellos.


----------



## mparta

If you don't clear the queue, so to speak, the upload perceives that you're trying to bring in all the previous files (using Postimages) and says it's too large, have to uncheck the little box. My contribution for the day.

I dragged this out because other performances had been posted here with some great enthusiasm.

I must say I find it very dreary, as with most Liszt. The Harmonies Poetiques and Religieuses are a great example, I heard James Tocco play it at the Kennedy Center and it is just a long schlog of dull. The Benediction de Dieu has what other Liszt has that holds the attention (when that happens), a harmonic structure that one can follow and is moderately attractive, but Liszt with religious overtones seems saccharine. I like the sonata and many of the sort of incidental piano works, including the great Transcendental Etudes and concert etudes, some of the Annees, and I think the Hungarian rhapsodies are fun music. But I don't think any of it, with the possible exception of the sonata, make a "great music" hearing for me. It's played because it's great piano music, not because it's great music, and technically is the precursor for what would come next in terms of the technical possibilities for the modern piano. Some of it is just kitsch. This oratorio Christus had nothing that caught or held my attention and I tried.

I will go once more, but I think it's a lost 2-3 hours. Glad someone finds this rewarding but I doubt it comes back out in the future. Was hoping for more. One more go, and as I see Marc Cuban quoted frequently, "I'm outta here". Sorry to those who really like this, as usual, non disputandum....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Boccherini, Stabat Mater premiere version 1781 - Agnès Mellon (soprano), Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini.*
> 
> The original version for Soprano, two violins, viola & two cellos.


That looks like a smashing CD, but there's just not enough hours in the day!!!


----------



## Jacck

mparta said:


> If you don't clear the queue, so to speak, the upload perceives that you're trying to bring in all the previous files (using Postimages) and says it's too large, have to uncheck the little box. My contribution for the day.
> 
> I dragged this out because other performances had been posted here with some great enthusiasm.
> 
> I must say I find it very dreary, as with most Liszt. The Harmonies Poetiques and Religieuses are a great example, I heard James Tocco play it at the Kennedy Center and it is just a long schlog of dull. The Benediction de Dieu has what other Liszt has that holds the attention (when that happens), a harmonic structure that one can follow and is moderately attractive, but Liszt with religious overtones seems saccharine. I like the sonata and many of the sort of incidental piano works, including the great Transcendental Etudes and concert etudes, some of the Annees, and I think the Hungarian rhapsodies are fun music. But I don't think any of it, with the possible exception of the sonata, make a "great music" hearing for me. It's played because it's great piano music, not because it's great music, and technically is the precursor for what would come next in terms of the technical possibilities for the modern piano. Some of it is just kitsch. This oratorio Christus had nothing that caught or held my attention and I tried.
> 
> I will go once more, but I think it's a lost 2-3 hours. Glad someone finds this rewarding but I doubt it comes back out in the future. Was hoping for more. One more go, and as I see Marc Cuban quoted frequently, "I'm outta here". Sorry to those who really like this, as usual, non disputandum....


I have exactly the opposite experience with Liszt. I really do like his melodies, for example The March of Three Kings (part of the Christus) is one of the best melodies in the whole of CM for me. I also like the austerity of the Christus, which in my opinion enhances the spirituality much more than the opulence of baroque (Bach). 




liszten from here till the end

and the whole last third of the Christus which contains the Stabat Mater Dolorosa is just fabuloous


----------



## cougarjuno

Showing lots of love for Korngold orchestral music from this 4-cd set


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joachim Raff

Russian Easter Overture


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening

Bach: Cantatas BWV 182/54/1 - For The Annunciation/Palm Sunday/Oculi. Malin Hartelius, Nathalie Stutzmann, James Gilchrist & Peter Harvey, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists










Handel: Israel in Egypt. Laura Albino, Nils Brown, others. Kevin Mallon, Aradia Ensemble










Other listening

Stanford: Symphony No. 2 David Lloyd-Jones. Bournemouth. For Saturday Symphony. Pleasant enough.










Verdi: Requiem. Hungarian State Opera Chorus, Hungarian State Opera Orchestra, Pier Giorgio Morandi, Gloria Scalchi, César Hernandez, Carlo Colombara, Elena Filipova










Sibelius: Symphonies 3,4,5 6. Maazel, Vienna.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Capriccio Espagnol


----------



## vincula

Not easy listening by any means but a rewarding _symphonist_: Allan Pettersson. No.8 conducted by Gerd Albrecht.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joe B

Konrad Ruhland leading capella antiqua Munchen Choralschola in chant for Holy Week:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - String Quartets No. 12 "Quartetsatz" and 13 "Rosamunde"*
Borodin Quartet

The richly poetic playing of the Borodins is a natural fit for this music.


----------



## Merl

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schubert - String Quartets No. 12 "Quartetsatz" and 13 "Rosamunde"*
> Borodin Quartet
> 
> The richly poetic playing of the Borodins is a natural fit for this music.


Lol, great minds think alike, ACB. This was my chosen recording of the same quartet but it was, unfortunately, less successful due to some weird banging noises in the first movement. Shame as otherwise it was very good.


----------



## Joe B

CD 10 of 10:


----------



## Rambler

mparta said:


> Saw a performance at the Kennedy Center, transfixed. Was fortunate to see El Nino in Brooklyn. I love John Adams' music. That pricey BPO box is very tempting.


I gave in to that temptation - my most recent john Adams purchase and I don't regret it - particularly as I quite like to see the orchestra performing.


----------



## Rmathuln

*J. S. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge BWV1080*
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner, cond.
Scoring prepared by Sir Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis
Andrew Davis and Christopher Hogwood, organ and harpsichord

Recorded 1973 
Venue: Brent Town Hall, London


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams; i was looking at the ceiling and then i saw the sky* The Band of Holst-Sinfonietts conducted by Klaus Simon on Naxos









Perhaps I'm not best placed to judge this work as I have very little knowledge of rock music (beyond the Beatles) and this is really John Adams writing in the style of a rock opera (or that is my understanding). I quite like it - but I have rather more reservations about it than I do with the other works of his I know. At times it almost sounds kind of corny - but there are many appealing sections.


----------



## mparta

Joe B said:


> CD 10 of 10:


Interesting box, I've been wondering whether anyone has bothered with the big Brilliant box of Stabat Maters?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pelleas

Recordings from two Paris concerts, June 11 and 18 1944, only two months before the liberation of Paris.

So the German occupants listened to Chopin, Beethoven, and Louis Aubert. 
Louis Aubert: La nuit ensorcelée, ballet suite for orchestra, and Habanera.
Charles Munch


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Itullian

The Brahms quartets.
Excellent remasterings.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Davis/RPO


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


----------



## 13hm13

Ilmari Hannikainen (1892-1955) : Piano Concerto (1917)

Piano : Arto Satukangas
Dir : Petri Sakari

ONLY ON YOUTUBE.


----------



## consuono

Rosalyn Tureck playing WTC II. Part of a box set and I have no idea when it was recorded (pre-1962 I think)


----------



## Coach G

Today: another LP from the _CBS Masterworks Portraits_ collection: Side A features Jascha Heifetz plays Dvorak's _Dumky Trio_ with Gregor Piatigorsky on cello and Leonard Pennario on piano. Side B brings forth Stravinsky's _Suite Italienne_; Gliere's _Duo_, and the _Passacaglia_ by Handel/Halverson; played by Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigorsky.









For some reason these recordings are hard to find on CD, which is interesting because the _Passacaglia_ is especially nice:






Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigosky:


----------



## consuono

Coach G said:


> Today: another LP from the CBS Masterworks Portraits collection


I remember that series. I had Bruno Walter conducting DLVDE before I sold it with the rest of my LPs about 10 years ago. I'd love to have it (and them) back now.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> The very first complete Haydn symphonies set.
> Recorded in 1969 and remastered by Scribendum.
> It's absolutely wonderful.


In reality transferred from LP to CD by Scribendum. 
First digital master.
The fate of the original tapes had never to my knowledge been determined, or if known has never been divulged.


----------



## 13hm13

On YouTube (or DVD) ...
Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor - Barenboim, Celibidache, MPO (1991)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat & Motets

Markus Schafer (tenor), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Klaus Mertens (bass), Sibylla Rubens (soprano)

Windsbacher Boys Choir, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Karl-Friedrich Beringer


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Piano transcriptions - Antti Siirala

Leopold Godowsky (1870-1938):
Passacaglia (based on the beginning of the Unfinished Symphony)


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 8 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 9 for chorus or string orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn

Brett Dean's Voices of Angels is a very substantial work, making his customary detailed sonic investigations into the ensemble's possible combinations of instruments, and doing so with a tremendous... - Gramophone Magazine, October 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## vincula

Starting off with the Swedish pianist and composer Wilhelm Stenhammar today. If you dig Sibelius and Nielsen, you'll definitely enjoy his music too. Deserves to be better-known. Cristina Ortiz does his bit in lifting up the music too. Great SQ as usually from BIS.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Schumann: Cello Concertos

Pablo Ferrández (cello)

Stuttgart Philharmoniker, Radoslav Szulc


----------



## Gothos

One from my Barber's Complete Orchestral Works set.


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral music from three members of _The Mighty Handful_. Part two for either side of a stroll in what is ideal walking weather for me - some sunshine and about 12 deg C.

Symphony no.2 in B-minor (1869-76):








***

(*** same recording, but on Philips' Virtuoso imprint with different artwork)

_In the Steppes of Central Asia_ - tone poem for orchestra (1880):










_Tamara_ - symphonic poem for orchestra after M.Y. Lermontov (1867-82):










Symphony no.3 in C for orchestra op.32 - revised version (by 1873 - rev. 1886):
_Capriccio espagnol_ for orchestra op.34 (1887-88):
_Russian Easter Festival: Overture on Liturgical Themes_ for orchestra op.36 (1888):


----------



## Marinera

Zelenka - Trio Sonatas Nos. 5, 6 & 2. Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini

From Zefiro Baroque Collection set, disk 8.









The latest reissue cover.


----------



## Marinera

Lux Aeterna - Visions of Bach. Béatrice Berrut, piano.


----------



## Malx

*Coach Posted:*
Today: another LP from the _CBS Masterworks Portraits_ collection: Side A features Jascha Heifetz plays Dvorak's _Dumky Trio_ with Gregor Piatigorsky on cello and Leonard Pennario on piano. Side B brings forth Stravinsky's _Suite Italienne_; Gliere's _Duo_, and the _Passacaglia_ by Handel/Halverson; played by Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigorsky.

View attachment 153167


For some reason these recordings are hard to find on CD, which is interesting because the _Passacaglia_ is especially nice.

*That programme is available as disc 18 of this box, which I have, also below is the original cover.*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_WDR Symphony Orchestra - Barshai_


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 131/Nonet in F major, Op. 31/ Overture in C major, Op. 12

Leipziger Kammerorchester, Leipziger Streichquartett, Ensemble Villa Musica, Sebastian Weigle


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, St Matthew Passion Part I - Christoph Prégardien, Matthias Goerne, Christine Schäfer, Dorothea Röschmann, Bernarda Fink, Elisabeth von Magnus, Dietrich Henschel, Markus Schäfer, Oliver Widmer, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir & Wiener Sängerknaben, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

Holy Week always gives me the impetus to listen to some of my favoured choral discs. The fact that I am an agnostic doesn't detract from my enjoyment of these works.


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
Endellion String Quartet

A recommendation from the weekly string quartet thread. Very nice!


----------



## Malx

sbmonty said:


> Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
> Endellion String Quartet
> 
> A recommendation from the weekly string quartet thread. Very nice!


Interestingly the timings of that Warner disc are pretty much identical to the BBC MM disc I have (image below) which was recorded in December 1996 and was the cover disc of the March 1997 edition of the magazine. I also note that the Warner release gives the prodction date as 1997 but copyright date as 2012.

Does anyone know if this is the same recording?










I will give this disc a play later in the week with my other Rosamunde recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas 2-5-6
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Pelleas

In Louis Aubert's music for the piano, Sillages (1908-1912) stands out as an ambitious tryptic with impressionistic, ethnic and auto-biographical (i.e., existential and spiritual) dimensions. The impressions are from his native Brittany and from the Basque country, his adopted land. But the personal intrudes such as how the wounds of life eventually lead to death (in "Socorry").

In recent decades, this piano work has been his most often recorded work, surpassing his Habanera for orchestra which was historically part of the orchestral repertoire in France, from the 1930s to the 1960s.

I have listened to four recordings of Sillages:
a. Jean-Pierre Armengaud on the label Grand Piano;
b. Romain David on Azur;
c. Cristina Ariagno on Brilliant Classics;
d. Marie-Catherine Girod on 3D.

David and Girod offer the most dynamic readings, judiciously varying their pace between the first and third movements. Ariagno, for her part, adopts a steadily slower pace in all three movements which can burden the more agile passages.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - String Quartet #13, "Rosamunde" - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, K155/ Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581

Quartetto Italiano (string quartet), Piero Farulli (viola), Paolo Borciani (violin), Elisa Pegreffi (violin), Franco Rossi (cello)
Recorded: 1970-11-14
Recording Venue: La Chaux de Fonds


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-11-30
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153196


*Robert Schumann*
Konzertstück for Four Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Adagio and Allegro, op. 70

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
Morceau de concert, op. 94

*Reinhold Glière*
Horn Concerto, op. 91

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

2019


----------



## Vasks

_Had to spread this out as a 2-day listening_


----------



## mparta

Pelleas said:


> In Louis Aubert's music for the piano, Sillages (1908-1912) stands out as an ambitious tryptic with impressionistic, ethnic and auto-biographical (i.e., existential and spiritual) dimensions. The impressions are from his native Brittany and from the Basque country, his adopted land. But the personal intrudes such as how the wounds of life eventually lead to death (in "Socorry").
> 
> In recent decades, this piano work has been his most often recorded work, surpassing his Habanera for orchestra which was historically part of the orchestral repertoire in France, from the 1930s to the 1960s.
> 
> I have listened to four recordings of Sillages:
> a. Jean-Pierre Armengaud on the label Grand Piano;
> b. Romain David on Azur;
> c. Cristina Ariagno on Brilliant Classics;
> d. Marie-Catherine Girod on 3D.
> 
> David and Girod offer the most dynamic readings, judiciously varying their pace between the first and third movements. Ariagno, for her part, adopts a steadily slower pace in all three movements which can burden the more agile passages.
> 
> View attachment 153181


As far as i can tell, very difficult to find recordings, I prowled with both amazon and google and came up with not much to nothing.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartets 1-2 & 3
Quartettsatz


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

For some reason I have in my mind a link between this symphony and religious choral music, not entirely sure what that link is. But after playing J S Bach this morning is seemed a good next choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

James Chambers (horn obbligato)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153198


15 arias and songs

Aida Garifullina, soprano
ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien
Cornelius Meister

2017


----------



## Pelleas

Offrande, dedicated to all victims of World War II, is very good. Le Tombeau de Chateaubriand is a well conceived symphonic poem about the sea. Aubert's foray into Hollywood-style music, on the other hand, is not as successful as Charles Koechlin's.


----------



## Enthusiast

Is this the new HIP? It is certainly nothing like what we have been calling HIP. Stimulating and effective but I feel sure it would really annoy many listeners!

View attachment 153203


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Pelleas

I enjoyed Aubert's art songs and especially liked his Six Arab Poems which are derived from the poetry of French orientalist Franz Toussaint. These six songs were completed in 1916 and orchestrated by 1919. For the orchestral version, I listened to Irma Kolassi perform in Paris, in March 1956, with the Orchestre national or ORTF, Georges Tzipine conducting.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Is this the new HIP? It is certainly nothing like what we have been calling HIP. Stimulating and effective but I feel sure it would really annoy many listeners!
> 
> View attachment 153203


Good to see you back posting Enthusiast - I don't know this recording but will try and give it a listen soon.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, L'Oiseau de feu (complete ballet) - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Good to see you back posting Enthusiast - I don't know this recording but will try and give it a listen soon.


Thanks, Malx. I'm posting again but so far not as much as I used to! Do give this one a listen ... and prepare to be shocked! In a good way, I hope.


----------



## Gothos

Enjoying this lady's voice.


----------



## perempe

I've just finished the 2 symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral music from three members of _The Mighty Handful_ - part three of three for the rest of today.

_Nocturne_ from String Quartet no.2 in D, arr. for violin and orchestra by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (orig. 1881 - arr. c. 1887):
_Petite Suite_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by Aleksandr Glazunov (orig. c. 1870-85 - arr. by 1889):










_Scheherazade_ - symphonic suite for violin and orchestra after stories from _1001 Nights_ op.35 (1887-88):
_Three Musical Pictures_ for orchestra from the opera _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_ op.57 (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1903):










Symphony no.1 in C for orchestra (Begun 1864-66 - completed 1897):
_Islamey: Oriental Fantasy_ for piano op.18, arr. for orchestra by Sergei Lyapunov (By 1869 - rev. 1902):










Piano Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.posth. (1861-62 and 1906 inc. - completed by Sergei Lyapunov):










Symphony no.2 in D-minor for orchestra (1900-08):


----------



## MusicSybarite

perempe said:


> I've just finished the 2 symphonies.


My favorite Bantock CD. I'm not tired to claim that _A Celtic Symphony_ is one of the most beautiful and tuneful things I've ever heard.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153216


*Reinhold Moritsevich Glière*

Symphony No. 3 in B minor "Il'ya Muromets," op. 42

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta

2014


----------



## fbjim

I played cello from when I was 4 to college, when I didn't have free time to practice anymore. I remember growing up assuming that Saint-Saens was one of the great composers along Bach, Mozart et al, because there's a lot of Saint-Saens in the cello repertoire and it's all great.

not quite true but this recording is fabulous

(also the cello part in the youth-orchestra-favorite Bacchanal from Samson et Delilah is ridiculously fun)


----------



## perempe

MusicSybarite said:


> My favorite Bantock CD. I'm not tired to claim that _A Celtic Symphony_ is one of the most beautiful and tuneful things I've ever heard.


This was my first listen, waited for too long. Will hear the other works in the CD next time.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

John Field - complete nocturnes
Elizabeth Joy Roe - piano


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music & Absolute Jest* Doric String Quartet and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Peter Oundjian on Chandos
















An interesting disc of orchestral music by John Adams.

Absolute Jest is bit of a riff on motives from late Beethoven, featuring a prominent role for the String Quartet alongside the orchestra. Probably more interesting if you are familiar with late Beethoven. To be treated in good humour - it's certainly not high on significant emotional content.


----------



## vincula

Still alive... I guess. Gonna turn on a few lights in the living room. Need to check.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading The Oregon Symphony in Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and "Symphony in F Sharp":


----------



## 6Strings

I enjoyed No.14-16 today. The playing and sound quality are both excellent.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 4th Symphony- RSNO with Neeme Järvi


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail

William Christie

Les Arts Florissants, Christine Schäfer, Patricia Petibon, Ian Bostridge, Iain Paton, Alan Ewing, Jürg Löw


----------



## HenryPenfold

Barbebleu said:


> Shostakovich 4th Symphony- RSNO with Neeme Järvi


DSCH's 4th is, in my opinion, his symphonic masterpiece ahead of all the other symphonies and the RSNO, Neeme Järvi performance is an absolute smoker!


----------



## Itullian

My favorite Brahms piano concertos


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153231


*Sergey Taneyev*

Piano Quintet, op. 30
Piano Trio, op. 22

Vadim Repin, violin
Ilya Gringolts, violin
Nobuko Imai, viola
Lynn Harrell, violoncello
Mikhail Pletnev, piano

2005


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Czech Philharmonic - Kletzki_


----------



## mparta

Barbebleu said:


> Shostakovich 4th Symphony- RSNO with Neeme Järvi


I don't care for a lot of Chandos recordings, seem artificially bright, but that really helps the start of this piece, which I think should slash. The orchestra sounds well until you listen to Chung/Philadelphia, where you hear string playing that is spectacular (crazy passage in the first movement). But the SNO recording is good and was my first, I would return to it occasionally.

This is a beast of a piece, I heard it at my first (only) Proms years ago. I don't think anyone meant to do him any favors with the censure, but I also can't quite imagine where he'd go from here. Still, one of my favorites, very much an instrumental piece without an agenda to my ear.


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Istvan Kertesz
> Recorded: 1966-11-30
> Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


My favorite Dvorak symphony cycle. As it is for many others.


----------



## 13hm13

Verhulst - Mass - Matthias Bamert


----------



## 13hm13

Verhulst - Symphony, Overtures - Matthias Bamert


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Ruckert Lieder*

I usually don't listen to these because I'm too lazy to hunt down the words and then stare at them for 15 minutes, but I've forgotten how beautiful the orchestration is.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 3

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## WVdave

Sibelius; Symphony No. 5 In E Flat Major Op. 82/Finlandia Op. 26 
Herbert von Karajan, The Philharmonia Orchestra
Angel Records - 35922, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1963.


----------



## Rogerx

Field Complete Piano Music, Vol. 3

Pietro Spada (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6 (Vol. 2)

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Gothos

It's official.I am now a fan of this lady.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times



> BBC Music Magazine April 2020
> 
> Pienaar displays his collections thematically, connecting dances and variations, imitative and evocative works that suggest battles and birdsong, that paint portraits, tell stories and write elegies. It's a deeply personal selection that makes for a captivating sequence…Pienaar makes light work of the virtuosic pieces, with their flashing scales and filigree ornaments.
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars





> Gramophone Magazine June 2020
> 
> What makes it work is not just the dazzling precision and clarity of Pienaar's finger technique (though that is certainly a vital factor), but the intelligence that has gone into his interpretations...he also communicates an individual and convincing vision for each piece, enough for every one of them to give delight.


----------



## vincula

Chamber music for this sunny (al last!) Easter morning. Treating myself to a bit of Lennox Berkeley. Horn trio right now. Lovely .









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Pelleas

André Caplet's masterpiece and most extensive work, composed a couple of years before his premature death. While Debussy's "tower of strength" in the 1910s was known as a religious man, his esoteric mysticism fully blossomed after he experienced war first hand and suffered the long term effect of chemical warfare on his lungs. In essence, he endeavored to strip Catholicism of its institutional conventions and make it more accessible to his audience.

This work was written for female soloist, children or women's choir, string quartet, and one or two harps. It's Caplet's longest work, exceeding one hour. Several recordings have been marketed since the 1990s.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphonies 5 and 6

Recorded: 1965-12-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Chilham

Just walked away with a round of the String Quartet Cycle Composers game, so thought I should give it a more serious listen to see what I missed first time round.










Zemlinsky: String Quartets Nos. 1-4

Schoenberg Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Is this the new HIP? It is certainly nothing like what we have been calling HIP. Stimulating and effective but I feel sure it would really annoy many listeners!
> 
> View attachment 153203


Not many liked this post but I was wondering if anyone has heard it. Minasi's approach is not at all what we have come to associate with HIP and I wonder if any can explain whether there are any grounds for playing these Mozart greats the way that he does?


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Mark Dee

Actually last night (not current) - CD's while I wait for my turntable to come back from a service and repair...


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms 4th Symphony - North German Radio Symphony Orchestra - Günter Wand


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - String Sextet #1 - Amadeus Quartet/Aronowitz/Pleeth


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12/ Borodin: String Quartet No.2

Quartetto Italiano (string quartet)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "La Belle Helene" (Karajan/DG)
Saint-Saens - Cello Sonata #2 (Isserlis/RCA)
Faure - Les Djinns (PLasson/EMI)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

There's an old joke about Sza Sza Gabor's ninth husband on his wedding night: You know what to do, but how do you make it interesting? I think that's what Minasi was thinking when he came to this warhorse.

He has a modern ensemble, and he takes the speed and precision of the HIP approach but mixes it with Furtwanglerisms: sometimes it's fast, sometimes it's slow, sometimes it's loud, sometimes it's soft, and sometimes it just pauses, so it ends up looking forward and backward at the same time.


----------



## Biwa

G. Muffat
J. S. Bach
W. A. Mozart
E. Elgar
J. Jongen
A. Piechler
M. Reger
F. Schmidt

Barbara Kolberg (organ)
Klemens Schnorr (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Bourdon

*Paschale Mysterium*

Capella Antiqua München Konrad Ruhland


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Reri Grist (soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## fbjim

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
> _Czech Philharmonic - Kletzki_


this one has the best choir performance i've heard, i think. one of the very few where that weird section just before the "coda" doesn't sound like a weird mess.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Not many liked this post but I was wondering if anyone has heard it. Minasi's approach is not at all what we have come to associate with HIP and I wonder if any can explain whether there are any grounds for playing these Mozart greats the way that he does?


I gave the symphonies a listen late last night and here are a few comments I jotted down:

Chamber Orchestra consisting of 13 violins, 5 violas, 4 cellos, 2 basses with 2 each of oboes, clarinets, bassoons, horns, trumpets plus 1 flute and timpani. The strings are modern instruments played in an historically informed style the wind instruments are authentic (details from online booklet).
Like Savall's set, the conductor views these symphonies as a triptych
The sound produced is crystal clear with crisp articulation - the dynamics and tempos seem to start and stop almost at random, strange! - the use of rubato is at times a little too much for this listener - an interesting listen but not a set that can be easily recommended.
As to if there is any justification for this approach - I know of none.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, St Matthew Passion (part II) - Christine Schäfer, Dorothea Röschmann, Bernarda Fink, Elisabeth von Magnus, Christoph Prégardien, Michael Schade, Markus Schäfer, Matthias Görne, Dietrich Henschel, Oliver Widmer, Vienna Boys' Choir, Schoenberg Choir, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

As I always conclude after listening to this work - this is a masterpiece that leaves me in a state of awe.


----------



## perempe

The rhapsodies are new to me.


----------



## Malx

After Bach's Passion the next disc has to be something completely different, so avoiding the obvious Monty Python songs, I chose this:

*Saint-Saëns, Violin Concerto No 3 - Rachel Kolly d'Alba, Orchestre Symphonique de Bienne, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.*

I have a couple of discs by this violinist both of which are in my view very good - I don't recall seeing her mentioned often on the thread if ever.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153264


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. John Passion, BWV 245

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1986


----------



## haziz




----------



## Gothos

More Barber then.


----------



## Malx

*Saint-Saëns, String Quartet No 1 - Quatuor Modigliani*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose*


----------



## Pelleas

Sometimes your most promising student will not grow much beyond art songs, even when you establish an independent music society that will perform his works. In the end, Maurice Delage must have been a disappointment for Maurice Ravel. The only orchestral work on record today is the brief poem The Drunken Ship. To my knowledge, five other orchestral works of Delage have not been recorded, including The Bridge Builders for which Ravel founded the independent music society. Only two chamber works of which the string quartet is long winded and anemic. But Delage did excel with his melodies, especially song cycles such as the four hindoo poems, the seven hai-kais, and the single songs Ragalamika and The death of the samourai.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 6
Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

And the Non Conterbutur and the Requiem mass

These 3 works are the bomb, almost complete sensory overload


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy*
_Kyung Wha Chung - RPO - Kempe_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Claude Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
3 nocturnes

Claudio Abbado and the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## haziz




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

It's a piano afternoon...









*Mompou - Impresiones Intimas, Musica Callada*
Alicia de Laroccha

I heard Mompou's name for the first time during some recent forum discussions. Nice, colorful impressionistic music with a unique Spanish flavor.










*Schubert - Impromptus*
Radu Lupu

Simply some of the most gorgeous playing I have heard.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic Beethoven


----------



## Merl

Another fine Schubert recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Made a playlist of slow movements from Beethoven symphonies 1-5. I'm in a slow mood. Michael Gielen and SWR Symphony Orchestra are playing.
Finished that and felt it was incomplete after the last one...


----------



## haziz




----------



## Pelleas

Two works from the young Ernest Bloch, when he was in Munich and about to move to Paris, when he met his wife, married in August 1903 and had his first child in February 1904. Things were moving fast!

The symphony in C-sharp minor is Mahlerian and very well developed for his first published work! One should not expect any French influence yet. He has trained in Geneva, Belgium, Frankfort and Munich.

The symphonic poem Hiver-Printemps (Winter-Spring) is evocative and peaceful. No turbulent seasonal change here.

I have listened to two versions of his first published symphony, both equally well performed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

Fazioli said:


>


Looks like the guy on the left isn't too impressed with the Incredible Melting Man.


----------



## haziz

*Stanford - Clarinet Concerto in A minor*
_Janet Hilton - Ulster Orchestra - Vernon Handley_


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon, assorted American symphonies on Youtube:

_Symphony #1_ (1943) by Morton Gould; by Morton Gould and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra:






_Symphony_ by Ulysses Kay (1967) by Jean Morel and the Julliard Orchestra:






_Symphony #6_ (1966) by Roger Sessions, by Dennis Russell Davies and the American Composers Orchestra:






_Symphony #1_ 1942, by Elliot Carter by Paul Dunkel and the American Composers Orchestra:






A Symphony of Three Orchestras 1978 by Elliot Carter by Pierre Boulez and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra:






Some really great and powerful music here. Don't expect to leave whistling a catchy melody, but there's lots of urgent, tense, and interesting dynamics. The symphonies by Morton Gould and Ulysses Kay are thorny but essentially tonal. After Roger Sessions goes closer to the cutting edge of dissonance, the _Symphony #1_ by Carter sounds almost straight out of Copland's popular phase with a style that's free and easy, and very listenable; but Carter's _Symphony of Three Orchestras_ is more what we'd expect from Carter; very complex, atonal, and abstract but very colorful and expressive in it's own way.

Top row: Morton Gould, Ulysses Kay. Bottom row: Roger Sessions and Elliot Carter:


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* 'Leningrad'
_BSO - Nelsons_


----------



## bharbeke

From the radio:

*Hummel: Introduction, Theme and Variations, Op. 102 (oboe version)*
Alex Klein, Paul Freeman, Czech National Symphony

Alex Klein sounds amazing on the oboe. I highly recommend checking out this piece. For any of you who may have heard Klein play before, is there a piece that you think I should prioritize as I explore a little more of his discography?


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Haydn*

Symphony No. 88
Symphony No. 92 "Oxford"

Wiener Philhamoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Beautiful performances.


----------



## Bkeske

My goodness, a couple busy busy days.....and finally....tonight....I have an urge for selections from Karajan's Beethoven cycle.....just going to begin, and see where I go.

Karajan conducts Beethoven - 9 Symphonien. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 8LP reissue 1975, the original 1963 cycle. German pressing.

View attachment 153302


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful recital. He certainly didn't make things easy for himself that night!


----------



## 13hm13

Andrés Isasi - Symphony No. 2, Suite No. 2 2 & Orchestral suite No. 2 (Bilbao Symphony Orchestra, Juan José Mena)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas Disc 1

D.664-D.568-D5.75

Christian Zacharias


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Violin Sonata No. 1 (Sophie Moser; Katja Huhn)


----------



## Rogerx

Serenades
Tchaikovsky - Elgar - Mozart

Zürcher Kammerorchester (chamber orchestra)
Daniel Hope
Recorded: 2020-09
Recording Venue: ZKO-Haus Zürich


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Bach, Mass in B minor

Stader, Topper, Haefliger, Engen, Fischer-Dieskau
Karl Richter, Munchener Bach-Orchester


----------



## Rogerx

*J.S. Bach March 31 th 1685*










Bach-Benjamin Appl:

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## Gothos

A nice way to get things started.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin

Andrè Schuen (baritone), Daniel Heide (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## vincula

Arthur Bliss. Violin concerto played by Alfredo Campoli with Bliss conducting the LPO. A terrific album from the Aussie's at Eloquence.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

Stamic Quartet
*Gubaidulina*: _Complete String Quartets_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fitzwilliam quartet playing Schubert no. 13. Nice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Five Klee Pictures_ for orchestra (1959 - rev. by 1976):










_Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):










_St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot for orchestra on a pavan by John Bull (1969):










_Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):










Suite for orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ (1971):
Suite for female voice and orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ (1971):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One more Rosamunde, Belcea quartet from 2002 this time.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert

Aaron Pilsan (piano)

Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31 No. 1
Schubert: 16 German Dances D783
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
_Sol Gabetta - Kammerorchester Basel - Giovanni Antonini_


----------



## Pelleas

Ernest Bloch's only opera, written in his mid-twenties, in Paris and in Geneva. He invested a lot of orchestral music in that work and it's wonderful! The story is told as much by the orchestra than by the singers. The style is a successful mix of Mussorskian drama and Wagnerian leitmotiv. While I enjoyed the music a lot, I was less appreciative of the French pronunciation of German speakers. Call me old-fashioned but I like to understand what is sung. Thankfully, an English translation was done in the 1970s and this opera has been performed in Manhattan, Long Beach, and Chicago.

In the chronology of Ernest Bloch's artistic development this opera coincides with his realization that he could not make a living just by composing music. Opinions differ on when this opera was completed but clearly a long period of compositional inactivity followed, until his first Jewish cycle, beginning in 1912. During those years (1906-1912?), Bloch helped his family business, lectured at the Geneva conservatory, conducted orchestras, and raised his family.


----------



## Helgi

*JS Bach: Sonatas and partitas 1001-1003*
Isabelle Faust

These are wonderful. I am now hooked on Isabelle Faust.


----------



## haziz

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford - Cello Concerto*
_Alexander Baillie - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Nicholas Braithwaite_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52,/ Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65/ Quartette (3), Op. 64

Edith Mathis, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wolfgang Sawallisch & Karl Engel.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Les Siecles - Roth_


----------



## Jacck

*Joseph-Guy Ropartz - Symphony 3*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony & Marche slave

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153326


*Charles-Valentin Alkan*

Grande Sonate, op. 33
Sonatine, op. 61
Barcarolle, op. 65 no. 6
Le festin d'Ésope, op. 39 no. 12

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

1995


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Matthew Passion*

Chailly with the Gewandhausorchester, disks 12 and 13 in this massive 50-CD boxed set that doubles as a Borg Cube.


----------



## Vasks

*William Bennett - The Wood Nymphs Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Elgar - Falstaff (Lloyd-Jones/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26

Stefania Toczyska (mezzo-soprano), Michael Myers (vocals),
Westminster Choir, Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1985-02-04
Recording Venue: 2 & 4 February 1985/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: The Seasons*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Svetlanov_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Concert Waltzes*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Svetlanov_


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Johann!

Bach: St. Matthew Passion. Rene Jacobs. RIAS Kammerchor, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. Werner Gura, Johannes Weisser, Bernarda Fink, Christine Rotererg. Love the chorus on this one.










Other recent listening. All excellent.

Ravel: Miroirs, Pavane others, Anna Vinnitskaya










Poulenc: Sextet, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet Sonatas. Claudia Bucchini, Domenico Orlando, Calogero Palermo, Andrea Zucco, Geremia Iezzi, Matteo Fossi










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33. Doric String Quartet










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 4-6. Chiaroscuro Quartet.


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England" - Disc 1*
_English SO - Boughton_


----------



## Malx

Today I've played my two recordings of this weeks String Quartet choice a couple of times each.
*Schubert, String Quartet No 13 performed by the Endellion Quartet and the Artemis Quartet.*


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> _Five Klee Pictures_ for orchestra (1959 - rev. by 1976):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot for orchestra on a pavan by John Bull (1969):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suite for orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ (1971):
> Suite for orchestra from the music to the Ken Russell film _The Devils_ (1971):


Aldous Huxley, Devils of Loudon to Maxwell Davies The Devils/Ken Russell. That's a lot of crazy people in sequence!!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri*
Masaaki Suzuki, Bach Collegium Japan

Reflective Passion music from one of Bach's key Baroque influences.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> Aldous Huxley, Devils of Loudon to Maxwell Davies The Devils/Ken Russell. That's a lot of crazy people in sequence!!!


Indeed - and the music is suitably colourful.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Beethoven - Septet in E-Flat Major
Wind Quintet in E-Flat Major*

While I appreciated these for their merits, they're a bit too innocuous for my taste. Certainly an enjoyable listen though.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Fireworks, Four Studies for Orchestra & Petrushka* - Chicago SO, Cleveland Orchestra*, Pierre Boulez.*

Having recently acquired this Boulez Stravinsky box putting it along side the 22 disc Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky box and the Sony 10 disc box of Rite of Spring recordings plus a few random discs. I reckon my Stravinsky collection is complete.










Until.....


----------



## Guest

He's an amazing pianist...sort of a throwback to the "Golden Age of Pianists."


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Brahms - Orchestrated Quartets - Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony No. 2 (Daniel Barenboim)


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony No. 3 (Wolfgang Sawallisch)


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony No. 2


----------



## MusicSybarite

SanAntone said:


> Stamic Quartet
> *Gubaidulina*: _Complete String Quartets_
> 
> View attachment 153323


Extraordinary music. These works sound creepy at moments.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pelleas said:


> View attachment 153324
> 
> Ernest Bloch's only opera, written in his mid-twenties, in Paris and in Geneva. He invested a lot of orchestral music in that work and it's wonderful! The story is told as much by the orchestra than by the singers. The style is a successful mix of Mussorskian drama and Wagnerian leitmotiv. While I enjoyed the music a lot, I was less appreciative of the French pronunciation of German speakers. Call me old-fashioned but I like to understand what is sung. Thankfully, an English translation was done in the 1970s and this opera has been performed in Manhattan, Long Beach, and Chicago.
> 
> In the chronology of Ernest Bloch's artistic development this opera coincides with his realization that he could not make a living just by composing music. Opinions differ on when this opera was completed but clearly a long period of compositional inactivity followed, until his first Jewish cycle, beginning in 1912. During those years (1906-1912?), Bloch helped his family business, lectured at the Geneva conservatory, conducted orchestras, and raised his family.


I really like when posts like this one are informative and not mere pictures or text that already appear on the cover art.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsy: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_Oslo PO - Jansons_


----------



## Pelleas

MusicSybarite said:


> I really like when posts like this one are informative and not mere pictures or text that already appear on the cover art.


Don't encourage me. I'll write long posts that nobody will read. lol I do like to listen to music in its biographical context. Sometimes personal life and composition intersect nicely.


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 7


----------



## Dimace

Very fine *Mahler's 2nd,* with (also) super sound and material quality. The item is out of print and this makes it also (even more) suitable for collectors. (Esoteric SACD from DG)


----------



## mparta

just the Psalm so far, big, big rich piece. Needs another listen but worthwhile, interested to hear Salome tonight. This is slightly out of the mainstream because of the dominance of German repertoire in concert life and recordings, but the French tradition is worth exploration. Schmitt's music for 2 pianos has appeared here and some of it is fantastic.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## Malx

*Martinů, String Quartet No 1 - Panocha Quartet.

Dvorak, String Quartet Op 51 - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_Czech Philharmonic - Bychkov_


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie*: _Sarabandes, Gymnopédies & Gnossiennes_


----------



## Guest

I've been enjoying this live recital broadcast by Beatrice Rana, which aired earlier today. Bach French Suite No.2 and Chopin's 4 Scherzos. (She starts playing at 3:12--preceded by an introduction in Italian.)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1* (Original version??)
_Gerstein - Czech Philharmonic - Bychkov_


----------



## Itullian

Loving it


----------



## Chilham

Rossini: Guillaume Tell Overture

Michele Mariotti

Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna

Rossini: La Gazza Ladra Overture

Michele Mariotti

Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna










Rossini: Il Barbiere di Seviglia

Vittorio Gui

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Victoria de los Angeles, Sesto Bruscantini


----------



## Malx

A fitting end to the day.

*J S Bach, 'Alio modo' various keyboard works transcribed for Viols - Fretwork.*


----------



## Itullian

Great set
One of the best.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Sibelius - Songs*
Kirsten Flagstad, Øivin Fjeldstad, London Symphony Orchestra (there are lots of covers for this album, I just picked one at random for the obligatory photo)

Despite being a tremendous devotee of Sibelius, this is my first time hearing any of his songs. Wow, what a disc. This music is absolutely haunting and ravishing with that entirely distinctive Sibelian atmosphere to it. Good historical sound with audible orchestral detail and most importantly, capturing the massive range and amplitude of Flagstad's voice. And the Finnish language is simply beautiful in itself. I think this woman was a pretty good singer


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153348


*Antonio Vivald*i

The Four Seasons

Sarah Chang, violin
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

2007


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

A noble, spacious account--well recorded.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pelleas said:


> Don't encourage me. I'll write long posts that nobody will read. lol I do like to listen to music in its biographical context. Sometimes personal life and composition intersect nicely.


I do read them, above all when the composers concerned are of my interest, I mean, in this case.


----------



## MusicSybarite

mparta said:


> just the Psalm so far, big, big rich piece. Needs another listen but worthwhile, interested to hear Salome tonight. This is slightly out of the mainstream because of the dominance of German repertoire in concert life and recordings, but the French tradition is worth exploration. Schmitt's music for 2 pianos has appeared here and some of it is fantastic.


Schmitt's _Psaume XLVII_ is an absolutely stirring piece of music. I have a strong weakness for gargantuan stuff like this. Love it!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153353


*George Frideric Handel*

Violin Sonatas, HWV 358, 359a, 361, 364a, 372, 373, 368, 370, 371

The Brook Street Band

2018


----------



## Bkeske

Going to give the turntable some rest, and spin some silver discs....

From the Boulez - Cleveland Orchestra, Conductors & Orchestras series. Deutsche Grammophon 8 CD box set. 2017

CD #3, Mahler No. 4

View attachment 153355


----------



## Rogerx

Imogen Cooper plays Schumann

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## Guest

Intense performances and the SACD remastering makes them sound great! I'm gad I bought mine before it went out of print--current prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Le bourgeois gentilhomme & Dance Suite after Couperin

Sinfonietta de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Bkeske

More Mahler...

Szell conducts Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'. The Cleveland Orchestra. Sony Essential Classics. Reissue 1991, originally recorded live at Severance Hall 1967.

CD

View attachment 153356


----------



## Gothos

This is just amazing.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Sonatas & Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Liszt, Complete Tone Poems Vol 1
Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 1.


----------



## Malx

Some rousing music to gird the loins before the supermarket run to get food in for the holiday weekend.

*Wagner, Orchestral Music - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Appalachian Spring/ Fanfare for the Common Man/ Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Louis Lane


----------



## Gothos

Perfect music for a quiet morning?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part two either side of tile-laying duty in the kitchen.

Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1973-76):










Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1980):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, strings and timpani (1982):










_Sinfonietta Accademica_ for chamber orchestra (1983):


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ & Roméo et Juliette**

Richard C. Jones (recorder), Roger Soyer (bass), Xavier Depraz (bass), Bernard Cottret (bass-baritone), Choeurs Rene Duclos (chorus), Ernest Blanc (bass-baritone), Nicolai Gedda/Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire/André Cluytens, Roger Soyer (bass-baritone), Victoria de los Angeles..

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
André Cluytens

Chicago Symphony Orchestra **
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, BWV 1041. Andrew Manze, Academy of Ancient Music

Happy belated 336th birthday to the master.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Presto Recording of the Week
12th October 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Also Recommended
Building a Library
December 2018
Also Recommended
The Times Records of the Year
2018
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2018
Winner - Concerto
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Concerto
Winner - Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2019
Winner - Piano


----------



## flamencosketches

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244. Gustav Leonhardt, La Petite Bande, Tölzer Knabenchor

In observance of Bach's birthday and of Holy Week, it's not a bad idea to revisit this recording and this work, which I listen to so infrequently.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven Sonatas - Lim.*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra

Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano), Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1st part this morning. Now I've walked 7 km, will shower, then listen to part 2. It's sunny and our cat has been on the roof.


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Kirill Kondrashin

Martha Argerich, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## vincula

Digging depper into Edmund Rubbra's _ouevre_

_






_.

A very underrated composer.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 153363
> 
> 1st part this morning. Now I've walked 7 km, will shower, then listen to part 2. It's sunny and our cat has been on the roof.


Part 2 now, with a Mango IPA, since I deserve it. Our youngest cat came in by itself, big improvement. We have 2 cats (Silke & Sisko) and the eldest actually listens when we call her and tell her to look after her little sister. Silke really gets talking when we work in the garden


----------



## Itullian

La Stravaganza
Great set


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Scheidemann:

Praeambulum
Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ
Gott sei gelobet und gebenedeiet
Jesu, du wollst uns weisen
Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Got
Kyrie dominicale
Nun bitten wir den heiligen Geist
Vater unser im Himmelreich
Canzona in F
Fantasia in G
Fuga in d
Fuga in d
Toccata in C
Toccata in G

Friedhelm Flamme (organ)


----------



## Vasks

_It really is about fragmentation and lack of motion_


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## mparta

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Part 2 now, with a Mango IPA, since I deserve it. Our youngest cat came in by itself, big improvement. We have 2 cats (Silke & Sisko) and the eldest actually listens when we call her and tell her to look after her little sister. Silke really gets talking when we work in the garden


CDs are small and so not as much an artwork as a big LP cover, but some of these are really beautiful. These Harmonia Mundi and many of the Hyperion recordings make an effort in this regard. Make an effort to sell, that is.

I've been looking at this, I wonder if it's especially good? I do like much of what Jacobs does.

All good on hearing about the cats.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## HerbertNorman

Edvard Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor and Ballade in G minor - Leif Ove Andsnes - EMI Classics


----------



## mparta

Somewhere we'd discussed Geza Anda recently, so off I went. I had a slew of his live recordings on this SWR and Audite labels.

He is a remarkable musician. This set of live performances is just great music making, not flawless technique but you can hear the musical wheels turning in everything he does, and his pianism is spectacular in its care, tone, color and variety. The Symphonic Variations cook, the Chopin etudes are gorgeous, it all goes together.

i will listen to more, highly recommended, as Furtwaengler said, from the troubador of the piano.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153383


*Domenico Scarlatti*

18 Sonatas

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2011


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven- Christus am Ölberge (Christ on the Mount of Olives)*
Helmuth Rilling, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Keith Lewis, Maria Venuti, Michel Brodard

I wouldn't call this early Beethoven oratorio a masterpiece, but it makes for an interesting study in his development as a composer.


----------



## Malx

*Rossini, Stabat Mater - Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi, Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.*


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Symphony No. 3 & Organ Symphony

E. Power Biggs (organ)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153384


*Antonín Dvořák*

Stabat Mater, op. 58

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## Itullian

The quintets. Great sound


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Te Deum - Ameling/Reynolds/Hoffman/Hoekman, Netherlands Radio Choir, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

Good soloists but the choral and orchestral sound comes over as a little congested - is this the composition at fault or the performance/recording? 
My knowledge of Bruckner's choral works isn't good enough to draw a conclusion.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.6
Franz Schubert: Symphony No.1
Günter Wand & Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
*
Bruckner's Sixth Symphony is a piece I have really enjoyed listening to a lot over the last month. I have enjoyed versions I'm less familiar with or are new to me by Haitink (Phillips/Decca), Skrowaczewski and Jochum. All of them are phenomenal performances but one of the two I keep returning to more frequently is the RCA Kölner recording by Günter Wand. The other most frequented recording is the EMI/Warner Jochum which is also a fantastic performance.

The Sixth is a work I neglected for some unknown reason when I first started listening to Bruckner. It has now become one of my favourites by the Composer alongside it's predecessor the Fifth which grew on me similarly.

I streamed the Haitink (both Phillips/Decca and Dresden) and I may consider adding the Phillips/Decca set to my collection at some point later in the year.

I find I presently prefer Schubert's earlier Symphonies and I have been revisiting Symphonies 1-4 quite frequently. Presently I am listening to Günter Wand's superb recording. He is one of my favourite Schubert interpreters alongside Harnoncourt (Royal Concertgebouw), Abbado (Chamber Orchestra of Europe) and Immerseel - in that order more or less as whole cycles go at present.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part three for tonight.

Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1984):










_An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ for orchestra, with bagpipes in the finale (1985):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_ for oboe and orchestra (1987):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_ for cello and orchestra (1988):










Concerto for trumpet and orchestra (1988):
Symphony no.4 for orchestra (1989):


----------



## vincula

I'm still grabbed by Edmund Rubbra's music. Spinnin' his symphonies no.2 and no.7 now.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in B Flat Major
*


----------



## Malx

*Dyson, Symphony in G major - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.*


----------



## Barbebleu

Christa Ludwig - Brahms; In Stiller Nacht, Schwesterlein, Standchen, Alto Rhapsody Op.53


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> *Dyson, Symphony in G major - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.*


And he makes terrific vacuum cleaners!:lol:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153412


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

St. Matthew Passion

Münchener Bach-Chor
Regensburger Domspatzen
Münchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter

1980


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

This is a surprise; I used to think I didn't like this interpretation. Szell goes more for muscle than for luxury, so the sound is not as indulgent as someone like Karajan. It seems like recent recordings are following Szell's lead, so maybe he was on to something.


----------



## Pelleas

Between 1912 and 1915, Ernest Bloch wrote most of his first "Jewish Cycle" in Geneva and Satigny, Switzerland, and completed it with a string quartet in 1916, in New York City. The cycle also includes the major "Israel" symphony, the powerfully dramatic "Shelomo" concerto for cello and orchestra, three "Jewish Poems" for orchestra "in memory of his father," Psalm 22 for baritone and orchestra, and the work Prelude and Two Psalms for soprano and orchestra.

Was it a precedent in mainstream classical music to compose so many consecutive works to Jewish people and heritage? I do not know but I somehow doubt that they could have all received their world premiere in Geneva. Only the three Jewish poems were first performed in Switzerland. The Society of the Friends of Music in New York City organized a concert at Carnegie Hall specifically devoted to this Jewish cycle. Bloch conducted the New York Philharmonic for the premiere of the symphony; Artur Bodansky and the same orchestra premiered Shelomo, Psalm 22, and the Prelude and Psalms. Quite an event! Perhaps unique in the annals of concert programming.


----------



## Malx

Malx said:


> What I love about this disc is we have a pianist who is totally at the service of the music with no thought of her personal interpretational style - played by the book with strict adherence to the score.


As the 1st of April draws to a close - I think I will edit this post as it appears no one got my poor attempt at an April Fools post.
I thought someone may have bitten on my obviously inaccurate description of Lim's Beethoven performances.
Note to self - try harder next year!


----------



## 13hm13

Giovanni Guido - Scherzi Armonici sopra le Quattro Stagioni dell'Anno

... on:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas 
Trois Hommages for two pianos (tuned a quarter-tone apart) 
Mabel Kwan - pianos


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> As the 1st of April draws to a close - I think I will edit this post as it appears no one got my poor attempt at an April Fools post.
> I thought someone may have bitten on my obviously inaccurate description of Lim's Beethoven performances.
> Note to self - try harder next year!


Why do you think people didn't understand your use of irony to mock this performance? I think your meaning was quite obvious.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Why do you think people didn't understand your use of irony to mock this performance? I think your meaning was quite obvious.


I guess I was hoping for a reaction given the date, just me.


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> As the 1st of April draws to a close - I think I will edit this post as it appears no one got my poor attempt at an April Fools post.
> I thought someone may have bitten on my obviously inaccurate description of Lim's Beethoven performances.
> Note to self - try harder next year!


The problem you would have had would be assuming that anyone has actually heard her interpretation!


----------



## haziz




----------



## premont

Malx said:


> As the 1st of April draws to a close - I think I will edit this post as it appears no one got my poor attempt at an April Fools post.
> I thought someone may have bitten on my obviously inaccurate description of Lim's Beethoven performances.
> Note to self - try harder next year!


OK, I was astonished when I read your post, because even if I like Lim's playing (certainly not for the reasons you mentioned BTW - but rather because of her very individual style) the post didn't really make sense to me. My reaction was shrugging. It didn't swipe my mind, that you intended an April fool.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I guess I was hoping for a reaction given the date, just me.


Ah, I see - I didn't pick up on the 'April fool' bit!

I hadn't realised we were being 'tricked', I just thought you were being heavily ironic. Works either way though :lol:


----------



## mparta

Barbebleu said:


> The problem you would have had would be assuming that anyone has actually heard her interpretation!


Or knew what day it is:lol:


----------



## pmsummer

PETE TOWNSEND PLAYS J.S. BACH
_...and other Smash Hits of the 18th Century_
*Johann Sebastian Bach - George Frideric Handel - Antonio Vivaldi - Henry Purcell - Georg Philipp Telemann*
Peter Townsend - broke guitar
_
Smash Records_


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 14*
_Panocha Quartet_


----------



## Bkeske

The Bréton String Quartet - Tomás Bretón String Quartets Nos. 1 And 3. Naxos Spanish Classics Series. 2020 Germany

View attachment 153423


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bkeske

Doric String Quartet - Britten : String Quartet No. 1, Op. 25 (1941) In D Major, Three Divertimenti (1933-36) For String Quartet, String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94 (1975) To Hans Keller, & String Quartet No. 2, Op. 36 (1945) In C Major For Mrs J.L. Behrend. Purcell : Fantasias (1680) In Four Parts.

Chandos 2CD set 2019 European release.

View attachment 153424


----------



## 13hm13

George Dyson - Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Concertos for 2 Clarinets and Orchestra Op.35 & Op.91 / Rossini: Variations

Sabine Meyer/Wolfgang Meyer/Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn/Jörg Faerber, Wolfgang Meyer (clarinet), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

..
Mendelssohn - Paulus


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
Antoine Brumel
Missa Et ecce terrae motus

Heinrich Isaac
Missa de Apostolis


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59/ Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27

Elzbieta Szmytka, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, John Connell

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle


----------



## Gothos

Evocative would probably sum up this album.Delightfully so.


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Symphony No. 3 & Festouvertüre

Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## vincula

I soldier on with Rubbra. Towering performance.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: St John Passion BWV 245

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven

Soloists:
Raphael Höhn, evangelist (tenor)
Myriam Arbouz, soprano
Maria Valdmaa (Maid), soprano
Daniël Elgersma, alto
Marine Fribourg, alto
Gwilym Bowen, tenor
Guy Cutting (Servant), tenor
Felix Schwandtke (Jesus), bass
Drew Santini (Peter), bass
Angus Mc Phee (Pilate), bass


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> The problem you would have had would be assuming that anyone has actually heard her interpretation!


....Fair point....


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina - Music for Good Friday

Musica Contexta, Simon Ravens


----------



## Malx

After an early start this morning I've just finished listening to this set.

*Wagner, Parsifal - Waltraud Meier, Siegfried Jerusalem, José Van Dam, Matthias Hölle, Günter von Kannen, John Tomlinson et al, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Chorus, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm thoroughly enjoying this recording of Porgy & Bess, by Nikolaus Harnoncourt of all people!


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Sonata for Fortepiano and Violin No. 5

Ian Watson, Susanna Ogata










Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"

Itzhak Perlman, Martha Argerich










Beethoven: Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 3

Mstislav Rostropovich & Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Marc

Passiontide stuff the last few days.

Lamentations of Jermiah by Lassus and Zelenka (conductors from Belgium (yeah): Philippe Herreweghe and René Jacobs).
And, what a surprise, passions of a certain J.S. Bach: BWV 244 with Gardiner (the more recent one, live in Pisa, Italy) and BWV 245 (the 1725 version with Nico van der Meel et al).

All beautiful music and good to very good (Lassus/Herreweghe/Harmonia Mundi) performances.

Jacobs is solid in Zelenka, with bass Kurt Widmer as a HIP-version of Hermann Prey, Gardiner's live recording of BWV 244 is better (imho) and more consistent than his studio recording for DG/Archiv with all those celebrated soloists, and Van der Meel plus his gang are very solid in BWV 245, with some great soloists, but a bit too timid choir (especially in the turbae).


----------



## Dimace

Top *Messiah *with the great *Anne Sofie Von Otter.* (1988, DG, 3xLPs set) Top sound, good collectible.


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Danzes argentinas & Piano Sonata 1

François‐Xavier Poizat (piano)
Danzas Argentinas (3), Op. 2
Milonga, Op. 3
Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 22
Suite De Danzas Criollas, Op. 15
Tres Piezas, Op. 6
Mompou: Prelude No. 5 (Moderato - Dolce cantabile)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: "American" String Quartet*
_Skampa Quartet_


----------



## Bourdon

*
This is a recording that still does not fail to move me after so many years.*

Two pictures and the same recording


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Piano Trios

HobXV42-43-44-46

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Coach G

This morning I'm spinning some vinyl, and starting out with two String Quartets by Haydn; melodic, joyful, and somehow muscular. Not as smooth and seamless as Mozart but Classical with a big "C", as it strives for balance and beauty. The players are the Hungarian String Quartet (not to be confused the Budapest String Quartet). While the Budapest String Quartet was the Cadillac, top-of-the-line in every way; the Hungarian String Quartet was more like the Toyota Corolla, solid and affordable; as the Hungarian String Quartet was featured on the VOX/Turnabout budget label.

This is another great set of recordings that is hard to get on CD at a reasonable price.









The Hungarian String Quartet:


----------



## HerbertNorman

Prokofiev 6th Symphony - Valery Gergiev and the Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153438


*John Tavener*
Song for Athene
The Lamb

*John Ireland*
Ex ore innocentium

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Hymn to the Cherubim

*Count Alexander Sheremetiev*
Now ye heavenly powers

*Benjamin Britten*
Hymn to St. Cecilia

*Paweł Łukaszewski*
Ave Maria

*Antonio Lotti*
8-part Crucifuxus

*Gregorio Allegri*
Miserere

*Zoltán Kodály*
Esti Dal

*Nigel Short*
The Dying Soldier (trad. arr.)

*Gustav Holst*
Psalm 148, Lord who had made us for Thine own

*William Henry Harris*
Faire is the Heaven

Tenebrae
Nigel Short

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. John Passion*

John Eliot Gardiner conducting.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_Columbia SO - Walter_


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de 
Lassus - Claude Le Jeune - Jean Lhéritier - Nicolas Gombert - Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa - William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Coach G

Now listening to another compilation from the Golden Age of classical music recordings: an LP featuring the violinist, Isaac Stern and his friend and accompanist of 37 years, Alexander Zakin. I read somewhere that with Stern and Zakin both being of Russian-Jewish heritage, that would talk to each other in a mixture of Russian, Yiddish, Hebrew, French and English. But when they recorded together, they spoke to one another in the language of music and they had perfect chemistry. It reminds me of a story my grandfather once told me. Like a lot of second-generation Italian immigrants, he was a construction worker, and after my grandfather became a foreman, he said he had a worker who worked with him for so long and knew him so well that they got to the point where they didn't even have to talk to one another anymore, as my grandfather said that whatever he needed, his friend would get it without asking, because they had that kind of mental telepathy going on. Maybe musicians experience a kind of mental telepathy as well, if they work together long enough.

On the A-side is the finest recording of Enesco's wonderful _Sonata #3 "In the Popular Romanian Style_ known to me. Yehudi Menuhin's recording that he made with his sister, Hephzibah, sounds a little thin in comparison, and Stern is very warm and full.

The B-side contains the very vibrant _Four Romantic Pieces_ by Dvorak which has been not often recorded, and this recording featuring Stern and Zakin is hard or impossible to get on CD (Although a newer recording that features Stern with a different accompanist can be found on a CD quite easily). The B-side ends with another rarity and hard-to-find-on-CD gem: the two middle movements of the very beautiful and highly Romantic, FAE Sonata, where Schumann and Brahms joined forces with a now forgotten composer, Albert Dietrich, and each composer created a different movement, Dietrich-I, Schumann-II & IV, and Brahms-III.


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #1 from "Six Overtures in Seven Parts" (Clarke/Cedille)
Locke - Three Voluntaries (Roberts/Hyperion)
Lawes -Set a5 in C from "Consort Setts in Five Parts" (Phantasm/Channel)
Handel - Suite #1 from "Eight Suites for Clavecin" (Ross/Erato)
Stanley - Organ Concerto in E, Op. 10, No. 1 (Gifford/CRD)*


----------



## sbmonty

Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 27
Engegård Quartet


----------



## Helgi

*JS Bach: St. John Passion*
Polyphony & OAE w/Stephen Layton

Listening while editing a churchload of Bach-related metadata in Swinsian.

A cathedral of metadata


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies No.17-20


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Parsifal Act III. Pierre Boulez's no-nonsense, but no less affecting, Bayreuth recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening

Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories. Stile Antico. Beautifully performed. Recommended.










Palestrina: Lamentations, other. Musica Contexta










Handel: Brockes Passion. Joel Cohen, Arcangelo, Sandrine Piau, Stuart Jackson, Konstatin Krimmel. Really excellent. Recommended.










Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture. Temirkanov, New York Philharmonic. One of my favorites of this. (I also snuck in Scheherazade.) Recommended.










Poulenc: Stabat Mater. Danielle Borst, Michel Piquemal, Ile de France Vittoria Regional Choir, Orchestre de la Cite


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures - Jacqueline du Pre, Janet Baker, LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.*

*Elgar, Cello Concerto arranged for Viola - David Aaron Carpenter, Philharmonia Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach.*

There are perhaps better recordings of the Elgar Cello Concerto but du Pre's has a special place in the history of the piece, always nice to hear it again. Janet Baker excels in 'Sea Pictures', a true classic of the gramaphone and every other playback device.
Followed by what I think is an excellent alternative piece which works very well, the Cello Concerto arranged for Viola - if you haven't heard it give it a listen if you can.


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Pesek_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald - bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson - tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres - organ
Anthony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part four for the rest of today.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and orchestra (1989):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):










_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ for orchestra (1989):
_Ojai Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1991):
Concert suite for orchestra from Act I of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):










Concert suite for orchestra and three wordless female voices from Act II of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):


----------



## opus55

Janacek: Jenufa


----------



## Tristan

Been listening to more music by Spohr and Hummel, two of my favorite underrated composers. Right now:

*Hummel* - Concerto for Piano and Violin G major, Op. 17


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153445


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater, RV 621
Concerti Sacri, RV 556, 554a, 579
Clarae Stellae, Scintillate, RV 625

Sara Mingardo, contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## Mark Dee

Delving into various pieces on this free download from classicselectworld.com...


----------



## Coach G

Just now listening to chamber music by the "Boston Classicists", otherwise known as, the "Boston Six" or "Second School of New England". They are named as: John Knowles Paine (1839-1906), Arthur Foote (1853-1937), George Chadwick (1854-1931), Amy Beach (1867-1944), Edward MacDowell (1861-1908), and Horatio Parker (1863-1919). They were basically a group of talented (but not exceptional) musicians who tried to establish an "American" school of classical music during the late 1800s that was based upon European Romanticism and brought forth a body of pleasant, unoffensive, and by-and-large unmemorable works. Though there are a handful of their works that have gained some popularity such as the piano miniatures of Edward MacDowell which sometimes find their way to piano recitals, most of their work had been neglected during most of the 20th century, even in America. Now, however, a good deal of the Boston Classicists can also be sampled thanks to YouTube, and before that there was NAXOS _American Composers_ series that also brought some music of the Boston Classicists to the fore. By the 1930s, 40s, and 50s, American music began moving in so many directions. In this regard, the likes of Ives and Copland, and many, many others left the Boston Classicists behind as something quaint and banal that you might find in your grandmother's attic. Even so, we can still enjoy the Boston Classicists just for the effort and the devotion they had to establishing a classical music tradition in the United States.

If you only bother to listen to ONE of the following make it the _Night Piece for Flute and String Quartet_ by Arthur Foote, as it is actually pretty good.

Horatio Parker: _Suite for Piano Trio_ (Rawlings Piano Trio)





Arthur Foote: _A Night Piece for Flute and String Quartet_ (John Wion, flute w/The Emerson String Quartet)





Amy Beach: _Piano Quintet_ (John Novacek, piano, Nicholas Tavani, violin, Jisun Yang, violin, Caitlin Lynch, viola, Michael Katz, cello)





John Knowles Paine: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_ (Joseph Silverstein, violin/Virginia Eskin, piano)





George Chadwick: _String Quartet #4_ Aurora Musicalis Quartet





Horatio Parker and Arthur Foote:













Amy Beach and John Knowles Paine:













George Chadwick:


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Elgar.
*Elgar, Violin Concerto - Nikolaj Znaider, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Elgar, Enigma Variations - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Sticking with Elgar.
> *Elgar, Violin Concerto - Nikolaj Znaider, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.*
> 
> *Elgar, Enigma Variations - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


That is my goto Falstaff!!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> That is my goto Falstaff!!


One of the very best Henry - I've let the disc run on and I'm listening to it now.


----------



## vincula

*William Wordsworth, Symphony no.4, BBC Scottish Orchestra/Maurice Miles.*

Listening on YouTube as there's no commercial recording available of this lovely work. Someone should record it properly. It does deserve some attention. Instead of recording one more version of Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius and/or the usual suspects play William Wordsworth's symphonies instead. Pass it on!






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Symphonies 1 and 2, Cockaigne and Sospiri. I've never warmed to his two symphonies until recently. This listening I rather enjoyed. 









Bridge Piano Trios 1 and 2, Nine Miniatures for Piano Trio. The second piano trio is excellent. 









Vaughan Williams Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1 and 2. Nice CD









Michael Tippett A Child of Our Time. Performed by Jessye Norman, Janet Baker, Richard Cassilly, John Shirley-Quirt, BBC Singers, BBC Choral Society, BBC Symphony conducted by Sir Colin Davis recorded in 1975









Bliss Checkmate Suite, Clarinet Quintet, Hymn to Apollo, Music for Strings, Pastoral. Spotify. Very nice pair of disks


----------



## Merl

Not a bad recording but the New Zealanders underplay this one (unlike usual). Shame.


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> *William Wordsworth, Symphony no.4, BBC Scottish Orchestra/Maurice Miles.*
> 
> Listening on YouTube as there's no commercial recording available of this lovely work. Someone should record it properly. It does deserve some attention. Instead of recording one more version of Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius and/or the usual suspects play William Wordsworth's symphonies instead. Pass it on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Thanks for posting this. I only know symphonies 2 & 3 from a trusted Lyrita CD. The more Wordsworth I hear, the more I appreciate what an important contribution he made, and the more I enjoy his music .......


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks for posting this. I only know symphonies 2 & 3 from a trusted Lyrita CD. The more Wordsworth I hear, the more I appreciate what an important contribution he made, and the more I enjoy his music .......


My pleasure, Henry :tiphat:. I've got that very same Lyrita CD and I'm planning to get the one with no.1 and no.5, if I find it cheap somewhere. Bloody Brexit has been a real show stopper.

I've just finished listening to Wordsworth no.8. First recording, kindly uploaded by the same bloke on YouTube. It's a brief but really good 'un. His symphonies should be better-known and find their way to the orchestral repertoire, in the UK _at least_. I'd gladly buy tickets for any upcoming concert!






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Pelleas

I am focused on Ernest Bloch's chamber music during the 1919-1925 period which roughly coincides with his administrative and teaching activities at the Cleveland Institute of Music. This was one of his most active period of composition with 22 works, including 14 chamber works and six piano works. From this period emerges the truly versatile Ernest Bloch who can write avant-garde music, such as his Suite for Viola and Piano (1919), picturesque or "landscape" music, such as his Poems of the Sea (descriptive of the Gaspé peninsula and fishing people in Percé, Quebec), and his more heartfelt, emotional, often dramatic Jewish inspired music, such as Baal Shem, From Jewish Live, and Hebraic Meditation. 

The Suite for Viola and Piano, which won the Elizabeth Sprague Coolidge prize in 1919, was his opening salvo to joining the ranks of avant-garde composers such as Bela Bartok and Igor Stravinsky. It is described by the Ernest Bloch Family webpage as "black" and "savage." It drew the attention of famous musicians, such as B. Bartok himself who performed it in Hungary or Nadia Boulanger for that matter. It also alienated those members of the audience who loved Schelomo but hated modern music. This work was rapidly followed by the first Sonata for violin and piano, and the haunting Piano Quintet.

A sensitive person who experienced bouts of depression, Bloch found it impossible to deal with all the intrigues at the Cleveland Institute of Music and desperately needed vacations. At this time, he vacationed in Canada, from the Gaspé peninsula to Vancouver Island and the Rockies. From these trips, he derived his inspiration for less modernistic and more folkloric and environmental works. These works include the aforementioned Poems of the Sea, for piano or orchestra, In the Mountains, and Paysages (Landscapes), both for string quartet. 

Ernest Bloch:
Suite for viola and piano;
Sonata no. 1 for violin and piano;
3 Poems of the Sea
In the Night, love poem for piano
4 Circus Pieces for piano
Piano Quintet no. 1
Nirvana for piano
Melodie for violin and piano
Sacred Dance for piano
5 Sketches in sepia for piano
Baal Shem for violin and piano or orchestra
Enfantines, 10 child pieces for piano
Night for string quartet
Landscapes for string quartet
3 Nocturnes for violin, cello and piano
Sonata no. 2 "Mystic Poem" for violin and piano
In the Mountains, for string quartet
Exotic Night for violin and piano
Hebraic Meditation, for cello and piano
From Jewish Life for cello and piano
Concerto Grosso no. 1, for string orchestra and piano
Prelude (Recueillement) for string quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Børresen - Symphonies No.2 & 3 - Ole Schmidt

Symp 3 ...


----------



## vincula

I've just found out that Toccata Classics has issued a recording of Wordsworth no.4 and no.8. Haven't listened to them yet. I'm not familiar with the orchestra and conductor, but good to know someone's doing their bit to widen his appeal.









There's a violin and piano concerto, that I must check out too. Most likely tomorrow.









They're available on Spotify.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

These Quintessence releases are excellent


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - St. Matthew Passion*
Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Wächter, Equiluz, Rössl-Majdan, Rayfus, Lagger, Cuenod, Laszlo

A Good Friday tradition like no other. This performance is in very good mono, and if you love the old style but don't care for Klemperer's boring (to me) plodding, it's definitely one to hear. Great soloists too for the most part, though I don't care for the evangelist.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Bach, Cantatas for Easter
Mathis, Reynolds, Schrier, Fischer-Dieskau
Karl Richter, Munchener Bach Choir & Orchestra


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## haziz

Vieuxtemps: Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## Barbebleu

haziz said:


> Vieuxtemps: Cello Concerto No. 1


That's got to be as weird a cover as you're likely to see.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153469


*Charles Gounod*

Faust

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1991, reissued 2009


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> *Elgar, Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures - Jacqueline du Pre, Janet Baker, LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.*
> 
> *Elgar, Cello Concerto arranged for Viola - David Aaron Carpenter, Philharmonia Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach.*
> 
> There are perhaps better recordings of the Elgar Cello Concerto but du Pre's has a special place in the history of the piece, always nice to hear it again. Janet Baker excels in 'Sea Pictures', a true classic of the gramaphone and every other playback device.
> Followed by what I think is an excellent alternative piece which works very well, the Cello Concerto arranged for Viola - if you haven't heard it give it a listen if you can.


I was not aware of the Viola transcription of the Elgar Cello Concerto. Listening to it right now. Thanks for pointing it out. The Elgar is my favorite cello concerto, and one of my favorite works in any genre.


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon, some piano music by America's great composers, all played by some wonderful pianists who are relatively unknown:

Roger Sessions: _Piano Sonata #3_ (Yan Shen) 





Elliot Carter: _Piano Sonata_ (Beveridge Webster)





Irving Fine: _Music for Piano_ (Michael Boriskin)





Ulysses Kay: _Six Short Essays for Piano_ (James Dick)





Lou Harrison: _Range Song_ (Sarah Cahill)





Roger Sessions and Elliot Carter:













Irving Fine and Ulysses Kay:













Lou Harrison:


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Miah Persson, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Angela Brower, Adam Plachetka, Rolando Villazón, Mojca Erdmann, Alessandro Corbelli


----------



## haziz

Barbebleu said:


> That's got to be as weird a cover as you're likely to see.


I actually like the cover! I suspect lack of copyright was probably a bigger factor in choosing it for the cover than relevance to the music.


----------



## haziz

*Egar: Cello Concerto*
_Paul Watkins - BBC Philharmonic - Sir Andrew Davis_

And now back to a traditional rendition of the cello concerto. While I do prefer it slightly more with the cello, transcribing for viola does work surprisingly well. If I was not aware of what I was playing, I may not have entirely noticed that it was a viola rather than cello being played.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Helgi

Third and final St John Passion for me today (whew!), the excellent live Gardiner recording from 2003:


----------



## Bkeske

Tough day. Tough week. Spent the day with my 96 year old aunt. Seems she is on her last leg of a very long and rewarding marathon. A bit hard to be back at my house, just waiting to hear that her race is finished.

So....per my mood and mindset, opening my Solti Edition Vol. 6 box set. Getting ready to play....

Solti conducts : Beethoven, Missa Solemnis D-Dur, op. 123, Chicago Symphony / Verdi, Missa Da Requiem, Wiener Philharmoniker / Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem, Chicago Symphony. DECCA 1981, German pressing

View attachment 153477


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage*: _Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra_ (1950/1951)
Giancarlo Simonacci, prepared piano -- Orchestra V. Galilei diretta da Nicola Paszkowski


----------



## mparta

Bkeske said:


> Tough day. Tough week. Spent the day with my 96 year old aunt. Seems she is on her last leg of a very long and rewarding marathon. A bit hard to be back at my house, just waiting to hear that her race is finished.
> 
> So....per my mood and mindset, opening my Solti Edition Vol. 6 box set. Getting ready to play....
> 
> Solti conducts : Beethoven, Missa Solemnis D-Dur, op. 123, Chicago Symphony / Verdi, Missa Da Requiem, Wiener Philharmoniker / Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem, Chicago Symphony. DECCA 1981, German pressing
> 
> View attachment 153477


I love both of Solti's Missa Solemnis recordings, probably hear the BPO most often but I think the Chicago may have Lucia Popp, always makes a special performance. I think there's a third from London.
I don't know his Brahms requiem.


----------



## bakechad

Beethoven - Septett Es-dur Op. 20


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Despres: El Grillo
Despres: Missa Pange Lingua
Despres: Virgo salutiferi
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## Bkeske

mparta said:


> I love both of Solti's Missa Solemnis recordings, probably hear the BPO most often but I think the *Chicago may have Lucia Popp*, always makes a special performance. I think there's a third from London.
> I don't know his Brahms requiem.


You are indeed correct. Wonderful recording, and performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20-21
Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Tough day. Tough week. Spent the day with my 96 year old aunt. Seems she is on her last leg of a very long and rewarding marathon. A bit hard to be back at my house, just waiting to hear that her race is finished.
> 
> So....per my mood and mindset, opening my Solti Edition Vol. 6 box set. Getting ready to play....
> 
> Solti conducts : Beethoven, Missa Solemnis D-Dur, op. 123, Chicago Symphony / Verdi, Missa Da Requiem, Wiener Philharmoniker / Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem, Chicago Symphony. DECCA 1981, German pressing
> 
> View attachment 153477


*Ι LOVE this one.* Nice WE, my dearest and good hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Piano Trios

HobXV- 40-41-35-34-36-38

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Prokofiev: Sarcasms (5), Op. 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka


----------



## SanAntone

*Golijov*: _The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind_

Joe Clark, A clarinet, Bb clarinet, bass clarinet, C clarinet, basset horn
Micca Page, violin I
Ivan Suminski, violin II
Ren Fernald, viola
Paul Bergeron, cello






When searching for a piece to play on C clarinet, Mr. Grant suggested the C clarinet movement of "The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind". Jackie Gillette performed this movement on her senior recital two years ago, and I remember being deeply impressed. I went home and listened to the entire piece - and was immediately sold. Such vitality and virtuosity - the second movement simply would not be enough! Fortunately, the entire piece uses five different clarinets, so I could justify taking up a half-hour of my program.



> Golijov writes: "I have this image of my great-grandfather, who shared my bedroom when I was seven. I'd wake up and see him by the window, praying with his phylacteries in the early light. I think of him always praying, or fixing things, his pockets full of screws. I remember thinking, three of his children are dead; why does he still pray? Why does he still fix things? But we were taught that God had assigned that task of repairing the world to the Jewish people-Tikkun Olam. Incomprehensible.
> "About eight hundred years ago, Isaac the Blind-who was the greatest Kabbalist rabbi of Provence-dictated a manuscript saying that everything in the universe, all things and events, are products of combinations of the Hebrew alphabet letters."
> "The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind is a kind of epic, a history of Judaism. It has Abraham, exile, and redemption. The movements sound like they are in three of the languages spoken in almost 6,000 years of Jewish history: the first in Aramaic, the second in Yiddish, and the third in Hebrew. I never wrote it with this idea in mind, and only understood it when the work was finished."


Performed at Joe Clark's Senior Recital on Saturday, November 14, 2015 in Kilbourn Hall.


----------



## vincula

Dream-team at work:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sir Charles His Pavan_ for orchestra (1992):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993):
_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin and orchestra (1993):










_Chat Moss_ for orchestra (1993):










_Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Serenade in D "Haffner"K250/248b
Divertimento in D,K251


----------



## Pelleas

Two patriotic tone poems written in an accessible Romantic style by Ernest Bloch: America (1928) and Helvetia (1929). The composer is almost fifty and still must administer music programs, now in San Francisco, to make a living. He is now living in a small apartment and taking care of all his domestic needs while his wife and daughters are in Paris in quest of a promising education. A liaison with a young piano teacher will totally crush Bloch's ego (family website) and lead him to resign from his directorship. He now aspires more than ever to withdraw from the world, heal his wounds, and compose.

The tone poems are a way to achieve his goal. Both came with monetary prizes of 3,000 and 5,000 dollars respectively, and both drew considerably more attention than usual because of a new medium: the radio! The tone poem America which one might judge too simplistic for a composer of his caliber was simultaneously premiered in ten US cities! In San Francisco, it drew an audience of 10,000 people! And it was broadcast on the radio with Walter Damrosh leading the orchestra. Totally unprecedented public exposure.

As a consequence of it all, the Jacob and Rosa Stern funds (of the Levi Strauss family) in the amount of $100,000 is deposited at the University of Berkeley in California and the interest ($5,000 per year) are to be provided to Bloch for ten years so that he can devote himself entirely to composition. Moreover, Reuben Rinder (cantor of the San Francisco synagogue) and Gerald Warburg (cellist of the Stradivarius Quartet, son of the banker Félix Warburg) commission a Service for the synagogue from him.

Bloch can now leave and find much needed solitude in a remote corner of Switzerland, near Lugano. He will live in Europe, with his family, until 1938.


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Intermezzos Op. 117

Marc-André Hamelin, Leopold String Trio










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1

Riccardo Chailly

Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2

Eugen Jochum

Emil Gilels, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: 6 Suites For Cello

Played on a cello da spalla

Sergey Malov (cello da spalla)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Where do you find so much zest for life mixed with grief in a beautiful symbiosis than Mozart?

Symphony No.35


----------



## Malx

This morning still sifting through my Elgar discs.

*Elgar, The Music Makers - Dame Janet Baker, LPO & Choir, Sir Adrian Boult.*

*Elgar, Symphony No 1 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*



















Apologys for the blurry first image.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Before I go shopping, one more Mozart

I love marches and especially Mozart's, there is nothing inferior or martial about them, on the contrary they are very cheerful and stimulating.
Especially this one in D K 408/2


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3/Scriabin: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43 'The Divine Poem'

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## HenryPenfold

bakechad said:


> Beethoven - Septett Es-dur Op. 20
> 
> View attachment 153479


Good choice of music - pictures of LPs and turntables like that make me want to cry!!!

I never want to go back to the snap, crackle, jump and pop, but the _ritual and the aesthetic _


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Robert Simpson* (1921-1997) - Symphony No.5 (1972) - _39 minutes_
London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis - Live, Premiere recording, Royal Festival Hall, London 3rd May 1973. Lyrita.

Although this recording has been available for a few weeks, I pre-ordered it as a download from Qobuz and it became available as of one minute past midnight today.

Played it through twice and it is an excellent performance - a most interesting comparison with Vernon Handley's Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Hyperion recording from the 1990s.

I'll move on to the coupled 6th symphony tonight ......


----------



## WNvXXT

Schubert: String Quartet No.13 in A Minor, D.804 - Rosamunde, Quartetto Italiano

1. Allegro ma non troppo
2. Andante
3. Menuetto (Allegretto)
4. Allegro moderato


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony in D minor & _D'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard
_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## WNvXXT

Haydn: Symphony in B flat, H.I No.35 - The Academy of Ancient Music · Christopher Hogwood

1. Allegro di molto
 2. Andante
 3. Menuet. Un poco Allegretto
4. Finale. Presto


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "Il Paradiso Perduto" (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet in C, Op. 74, No. 1 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 70, No. 2 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)*


----------



## WNvXXT

Mozart: Symphony No.35 In D, K.385 "Haffner" - Orchestra Mozart · Claudio Abbado

1. Allegro con spirito
2. Andante
3. Menuetto
4. Finale (Presto)


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and this morning:

I took a little trip with Mark Twain through the magic of technology and YouTube for some "Life on the Mississippi":

*Florence Price*: _Mississippi River Suite_, 1934 (Apo Hsu/Women's Philharmonic Orchestra)





*Ferdinand Grofe*: _Mississippi River Suite_, 1925 (Felix Slatkin/Hollywood Bowl Orchestra)





So we have two wonderful musical portraits of America's mighty Mississippi River. Both capture the vast expansiveness and the folk culture.

Florence Price incorporates African-American hymns and folk songs directly, and also relies upon her obvious influence from her teacher, George Chadwick, as well as, Antonin Dvorak who's style almost always seems to work it's way into Price's compositions. Even so, Price is also a wonderful composer in her own rite; tonal, lyrical, pleasant, but also with personality and even a sense of gentle humor. As far as I can tell, this recording of Price's _Mississippi Suite_ by Apo Hsu and the Women's Philharmonic is the only one that exists.

Ferdinand Grofe is also tonal, lyrical, and pleasant. While he is most well-known for his _Grand Canyon Suite_, which has come down as the one work that makes a name for Grofe, he actually composed several pieces that celebrate the natural beauty of the American continent. Apart from _Grand Canyon_ and _Mississippi Suite_, there's a also a _Death Valley_ and a _Niagara Falls Suite_, and those are just the ones I happen know about. The _Mississippi Suite_ is a very fine work that becomes a little schmaltzy in some parts, but we can attribute that Grofe's dual role as a composer for big bands and swing orchestras, stuff like Paul Whiteman, which were all the rage during his times. But Mississippi Suite remains a great piece of "Americana" and it was done several years, maybe a decade before Aaron Copland took us to Appalachia and to the Wild West with _Appalachian Spring_, _Rodeo_ and _Billy the Kid_.

Florence Price and Ferdinand Grofe:














The Mississippi River, maybe, as they saw it:


----------



## sbmonty

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 In B Flat, Op. 38 "Spring"
Gardiner; Orchestre Révolutionnaire Et Romantique


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue

Ivo Janssen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153496


*Charles-Valentin Alkan*

Symphony for solo piano, op. 39 nos. 4-7
Salut, cendre du pauvre! op. 45
Alleluia, op. 25
Super flumina Babylonis, op. 52
Souvenirs: Trois Morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2017


----------



## RockyIII

elgars ghost said:


> Good question. One of the op.39 studies is called 'scherzo diabolico' but that's stretching it as that particular part of op.39 isn't on the album. It's not like Hyperion to be so random - I'd be tempted to ask them via their website if they could explain.


I did as you suggested, but a week later still no reply. Maybe it is too much trouble to track down the person who made the choice.


----------



## Biwa

César Franck:

Prélude, choral et fugue
Larghetto (from String Quartet)
Symphony in D minor

Peter Van de Velde, organ of Our Lady's Cathedral, Antwerp


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> *Robert Simpson* (1921-1997) - Symphony No.5 (1972) - _39 minutes_
> London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis - Live, Premiere recording, Royal Festival Hall, London 3rd May 1973. Lyrita.
> 
> Although this recording has been available for a few weeks, I pre-ordered it as a download from Qobuz and it became available as of one minute past midnight today.
> 
> Played it through twice and it is an excellent performance - a most interesting comparison with Vernon Handley's Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Hyperion recording from the 1990s.
> 
> I'll move on to the coupled 6th symphony tonight ......


I must check out this one. Thanks for posting, Henry! I wonder how many more jewels are yet to be disclosed from Richard Itter's formidable collection of British classics.

A really nice story too:

https://www.lyrita.co.uk/index.php?id=about

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Coach G

Now spinning some vinyl with two great recordings from the old Soviet Union with works by Prokofiev and Shostakovich:















The above are from the old Melodiya line when the communist USSR was trying to break into the international (and very capitalist) classical music market. Back in the early 1980s the Melodiya recordings were super-budget, and you could pick then up new for as little as a $1.99. Some were notoriously bad in terms of sound technology, but others were actually quite good, with some original pressings reaching the status of "collector's items". The recording by Mstislav Rostropovich of Prokofiev's _Cello Symphony_ is a cello showcase where the soloist gets to really show off, and Slava doesn't disappoint. Even after hearing many fine recordings of Shostakovich's mysterious _Symphony #15_, I always favored this particular recording made by the composer's son, Maksim Shostakovich. Maksim made another recording of it with the Prague or Czech Philharmonic (I forget which one), but I like this older one with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, and it's hard to get on CD unless you want to pay big on some box set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

unmistakingly a fine Debussy recording

Estampes
Images 1 & 2
Images Oubliées
Ballade
Vals Romantique Réverie


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Stabat Mater*

Robert King and his dream team make a compelling case for this piece.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Symphony #3 - Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Debussy - Images I for piano - Michelangeli

Bach - French Suite #6 - Gould


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Penderecki - St. Luke Passion*
Antoni Wit, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, et al.

Music of overwhelming emotional impact and devotional fervor.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Helgi

St Matthew Passion today, the 1985 recording by Philippe Herreweghe & co.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.95-98 & 101


----------



## Pianomaniac

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 153496
> 
> 
> *Charles-Valentin Alkan*
> 
> Symphony for solo piano, op. 39 nos. 4-7
> Salut, cendre du pauvre! op. 45
> Alleluia, op. 25
> Super flumina Babylonis, op. 52
> Souvenirs: Trois Morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> 2017


 https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...MI78jdv8ji7wIVqejtCh0wMAPcEAQYASABEgJUVPD_BwE

I have it and it is fantastic- which in my view is the case with nearly everything Hamelin recorded. Met him once and he also is a really nice and eloquent guy.


----------



## Gothos

Not really a fan of opera...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part six for the rest of today.

_Cross Lane Fair_ for pipes and orchestra (1994):
Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1994):










_The Beltane Fire_ for orchestra (1995):










_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwinds and string orchestra (1994):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ for orchestra (1996):










_Time and the Raven_ - overture for orchestra (1995):


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5, Serenade for Strings, Enigma Variations, Cockaigne Overture, Crown of India Suite, Imperial March, Falstaff: A Symphonic Study. Once I get through the tedious first march, the pair of disks is very nice. My favorite march is number four. 









Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora (Oriental Suite), Invocation for Cello and Orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith. Lovely music. 









Britten Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue. I had the chance to play the second half of the simple symphony some years ago in a string orchestra; this was a wonderful experience. 









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto









Walton Symphony no 1, Violin Concerto. Probably my favorite English symphony.


----------



## vincula

Looks like many of us are in _British mood_ recently :lol:

I'm giving these a go right now:

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Looks like many of us are in _British mood_ recently :lol:
> 
> I'm giving these a go right now:
> 
> View attachment 153512
> 
> 
> View attachment 153513
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I really like the Strathclyde concertos. I have them all bar #1. A great idea in musical education, too (something that I don't think we do very well in England these days).

PMD is sadly being neglected since his passing. I wish someone like Andrew Manze would take up the symphonies (instead of trotting out yet another RVW cycle).


----------



## Itullian

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153511
> 
> 
> Not really a fan of opera...


Try Wagner ....................


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges, Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor
_
Archiv_


----------



## Mark Dee

After a long hard day of housework and decorating, this will do nicely.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Pianomaniac said:


> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...MI78jdv8ji7wIVqejtCh0wMAPcEAQYASABEgJUVPD_BwE
> 
> I have it and it is fantastic- which in my view is the case with nearly everything Hamelin recorded. Met him once and he also is a really nice and eloquent guy.


I wouldn't disagree, but I found myself preferring Maltempo (lovely name!) in that big Brilliant Classics Alkan Edition box .....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Three Choral Suites by Miklos Rozsa:


----------



## Dimace

*Frohes Osterfest für euch alle, meine Damen und Herren! *

*J.S Bach: Johannes - Passion (In Originalbesetzung Mit Originalinstrumenten)* (3xLP Set, Telefunken, 1975)


----------



## Dimace

Itullian said:


>


Martin is a GREAT virtuoso pianist. I suggest everything he has done.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Wiener Philharmoniker, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Anna Netrebko, Bo Skovhus, Dorothea Röschmann, Christine Schäfer


----------



## flamencosketches

*Max Reger*: 4 Tone Pictures after Arnold Böcklin, op.128. Leif Segerstam, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153517


*Leoš Janáček*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2

*Bedřich Smetana*
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor

Takács Quartet

2015


----------



## flamencosketches

*Igor Stravinsky*: Petrushka, ballet in four scenes, 1947 version. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra

Damn, I forgot how good this recording was. Excellent sound, excellent playing. Very modern, detail-oriented conception from the conductor's standpoint. This might actually be my best Petrushka, though I still love the Boulez/New York, Stravinsky/Columbia and Ormandy/Philadelphia recordings, and surely there are other great ones I need to hear.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

*Gade - Symphony No. 4*
_Danish National Radio SO - Hogwood_


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations

Mstislav Rostropovich
Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Joe B

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Conrad2

Promises
Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders, and London Symphony
Label: Luaka Bop
Release Year: 2021









A jazz inspired classical work.


----------



## 13hm13

CROTCH, W. - Symphonies, Organ Concerto & Overture

An interesting surname ... esp. because the composer is English!

Symph in F Maj ... it's lovely ...


----------



## mparta

flamencosketches said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: Petrushka, ballet in four scenes, 1947 version. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> Damn, I forgot how good this recording was. Excellent sound, excellent playing. Very modern, detail-oriented conception from the conductor's standpoint. This might actually be my best Petrushka, though I still love the Boulez/New York, Stravinsky/Columbia and Ormandy/Philadelphia recordings, and surely there are other great ones I need to hear.


Try Les Siecles, Roth. Out of this world.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios Hob. 24-25-26-31

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 6 In E Minor & The Lark Ascending. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1967

View attachment 153521


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Easter & Ascension Oratorios

Arleen Auger, Costanza Cuccaro, Julia Hamari, Mechthild Georg, Adalbert Kraus, Philippe Huttenlocher, Andreas Schmidt

Gächinger Kantorei, Stuttgart Choir, Stuttgart Bach Collegium Orchestra, Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Helmuth Rilling
.


Happy Easter .


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 153524


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
16th November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Chamber Choice
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Nominee - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## Gothos

A recent purchase and it's turning out to be an enjoyable one.


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## agoukass

Mussorgsky/Stokowski: Pictures at an Exhibition
Debussy/Stokowksi: La Cathedrale engloutie 

New Philharmonia Orchestra / Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Guest

This 8 hour piece occupied the better part of my day (with breaks between discs). That was draining to listen to--can't imagine how tiring it must have been to learn, record, and play in concerts!


----------



## Chilham

Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

David Zinman

Dawn Upshaw, London Sinfonietta


----------



## Rogerx

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Violin Concerto Nos. 3, 4 & 5

Daniel Dodds

Arabella Steinbacher, Lucerne Festival Strings


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - various orchestral works part seven of seven either side of a bracing stroll in the sunshine.

Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1996):










_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations for orchestra (1997):










Concerto for piccolo and orchestra (1996):
Concerto for piano and orchestra (1997):
_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ for orchestra (1998):










_Linguae Ignis_ [_Tongues of Fire_] for solo cello and fourteen-piece ensemble (2002):


----------



## Jacck

Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture
Leonard Slatkin, St. Louis Orchestra


----------



## vincula

Easter Sunday morning with Malcolm Arnold.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Music for Holy Week

Schola Antiqua, Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley

Gregorian Chant: Chant for Good Friday
Gregorian Chant: Chant for Maundy Thursday
Gregorian Chant: Vexilla Regis


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Recital with my big idol David Russell <3


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: String Quintets with Contrabass (G337-G339 & G223)

played by the Ensemble 415


----------



## haziz

*Gade - Symphony No. 7*
_Danish National Radio SO - Hogwood_


----------



## Rogerx

And the Sun Darkened

Music for Passiontide

New York Polyphony


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3* 'Scottish'
_Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Nezet-Seguin_


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Easter Oratorio: Kommt, eilet und laufet BWV 249

played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven

Soloists:
Maria Keohane, soprano
Damien Guillon, alto
Thomas Hobbs, tenor
Sebastian Myrus, bass


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven; String Quartes : OP18-No 2-No6-Op 136

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Enthusiast

Conrad2 said:


> Promises
> Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders, and London Symphony
> Label: Luaka Bop
> Release Year: 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jazz inspired classical work.


I would put it the other way around - classical inspired jazz. Right at the centre of it all is the great Pharoah Sanders (a musician who has dominated my mornings for a week).


----------



## mparta

I bought this for the symphony, which is interesting, but the cover doesn't acknowledge the Pieces Enfantines, which are sort of lovely, very attractive.

I think Le Flem was another (they seem to come out of the woodwork) Breton (is that right, Briton from Brittany or Breton?). There are a couple of Timpani recordings including the 1st symphony, which I'd have to go back to (if I ever listened-- bad, things I have and have not appreciated, and yet there's always more)

Just one real downside, which is this is a Naxos repro of something that originally came from Marco Polo and there is absolutely no filler or info in the disc booklet, essentially just blank. Hard to believe that saved them money, so sounds like a lack of care. Annoying.

Perhaps more later when I relisten and go to the Timpani Sym. 1 and I also have a Forgotten Recordings or some such of the 2nd symphony. Pathological completeness for not having listened. by the way, 3rd symphony not my fault, there isn't a recording


----------



## Enthusiast

Bkeske said:


> Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel 1968
> 
> View attachment 153524


One of the first LPs I owned, as a 12 year old. I'm afraid I've never enjoyed any other accounts of the work as much.


----------



## haziz

*Jeno Hubay: Violin Concerto No. 1* 'Dramatique'
_Chloe Hanslip - Bournemouth SO - Andrew Mogrelia_










*Joseph Joachim: Violin Concerto No. 2* 'In the Hungarian Style'
_Rachel Barton - Chicago SO - Carlos Kalmar_


----------



## Gothos

Unexplored territory for me.


----------



## vincula

Enthusiast said:


> One of the first LPs I owned, as a 12 year old. I'm afraid I've never enjoyed any other accounts of the work as much.


My sentiments exactly. On to some Britten now.









As soon as they open the borders, I'm planning to jump on a plane and pay a visit to the sweetest side of Suffolk.

https://brittenpearsarts.org/

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## WNvXXT

String Quartet No. 19, Op. 156, Serata · Kontra Quartet

I. Allegro con fuoco
II. Intermezzo giocoso: Allegro
III. Allegretto
IV. Adagio
V. Intermezzo sereno: Poco lento
VI. Allegro vivace


----------



## Pianomaniac

Have not touched this box set for years, but yesterday was the day and now I'm enjoying the 7th so much that I even bought the Bernstein box (Sony) to expand my Mahler collection. What a happy easter sunday.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Mother Goose/ Le tombeau de Couperin

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Musicaterina

Dietrich Buxtehude: Sonata D-Dur BuxWV267 for Viola da Gamba, Violone and continuo

played by: Alison Kinder - Viola da gamba

Jan Zahourek - Violone

Claire Williams - Harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Dietrich Buxtehude: Sonata IV in B flat Major Op. 1 for violin, viola da gamba, violone and harpsichord

played by: Manfredo Kraemer, baroque violin

Juan Manuel Quintana, viola da gamba

Dane Roberts, violone

Dirk Börner, harpsichord


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2
Takács Quartet


----------



## Coach G

Last night on Youtube: Leo Ornstein's _Piano Sonata #4_ played by Arsentiy Kharitonov. As a boy, Ornstein and his Russian-Jewish family settled in New York City to escape the pogroms of Czarist Russia. Having died at age 106, Ornstein is one of the longest living, classical composers and his life spans three centuries, as he was born in 1895 at the tail end of the 19th century when Brahms, Verdi, Debussy, Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov still walked the earth; and he died in 2002 at the dawn of the 21st century when the likes of Neo-Classicism, Serialism, Dada, Minimalism, Modernism, Ultra-Modernism, and Post-Modernism took center stage at one time or another (Elliot Carter who lived from 1908-1912 only lived to be 103!). I was struck, though, by the beauty of the _Piano Sonata #4_; as it is very original and despite it's dissonances is quite beautiful in some places; along the lines of the piano music of Ives and Cowell with just a hint of Ornstein's sad, soulful, Russian-Jewish musical heritage.











Leo Ornstein:


----------



## Dimace

Coach G said:


> Last night on Youtube: Leo Ornstein's _Piano Sonata #4_ played by Arsentiy Kharitonov. As a boy, Ornstein and his Russian-Jewish family settled in New York City to escape the pogroms of Czarist Russia. Having died at age 106, Ornstein is one of the longest living, classical composers and his life spans three centuries, as he was born in 1895 at the tail end of the 19th century when Brahms, Verdi, Debussy, Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov still walked the earth; and he died in 2002 at the dawn of the 21st century when the likes of Neo-Classicism, Serialism, Dada, Minimalism, Modernism, Ultra-Modernism, and Post-Modernism took center stage at one time or another (Elliot Carter who lived from 1908-1912 only lived to be 103!). I was struck, though, by the beauty of the _Piano Sonata #4_; as it is very original and despite it's dissonances is quite beautiful in some places; along the lines of the piano music of Ives and Cowell with just a hint of Ornstein's sad, soulful, Russian-Jewish musical heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Ornstein:
> 
> View attachment 153537
> View attachment 153538


This is the piano! Masterpiece. Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Merl

I wasn't over enamoured with the 8th on this one when I first heard it but its gradually grown on me. The 2nd is immediately impressive. Great sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153540


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, bass
Retrospect Ensemble
Matthew Halls, conductor

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor "Tragic"


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "William Shakespeare" (Hye-Knudsen/Sterling)
Chopin - Two Nocturnes, Op. 55 (Arrau/Philips)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #8 (Pople/Hyperion)*


----------



## Joachim Raff

SS choice and an excellent one as well. Probably D'Indy's most famous of works. Thibaudet's version takes some beating.


----------



## mparta

The Saint-Saens are wonderful, I never had this before. Could just set repeat, lovely music.

But then comes the Faure, a late work. I had a composer as a piano teacher who complained that everything in Faure was too oblique. I don't think the "too" part works because i don't think it's oblique. He has a compositional language that is his own, I think I would have picked this out as Faure on a blind listen with ease and it is beautiful music. Sets one in a different place, drawn back and inward. More good music.

But... why put the 2 Saint-Saens together rather than separating them with the Faure? Wouldn't that have made for a more attractive listening experience? A little thought doesn't hurt. Ok, maybe it does, but still......:scold:


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony #5. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962

View attachment 153543


----------



## cougarjuno

Some gentle 20th century harp music for this Easter Sunday


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bloch Schelomo


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 / Serenade In E Minor, Op. 20. The Allegri String Quartet & Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis / Fantasia On "Greensleeves". The Sinfonia Of London. Angel reissue 1980's, originally 1963

View attachment 153546


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Lutoslawski - Cello Concerto*
Rostropovich, The Composer, Orchestre de Paris

A spellbinding piece.


----------



## Gothos

Another beautiful piece of 16th century music.


----------



## PWoolfson

This may or may not be the recording of these which I enjoyed listening to so much in the 1980s. 
It's arriving in the next week or so...


----------



## Bkeske

Currently watching a 'live' replay of the Berlin Philharmonic via the Digital Concert Hall. For some reason they recorded this on March 30th, but showing it 'live' today. Good news, they actually allowed 1,000 persons into the hall for this. Very nice to see folks at the performance.

View attachment 153551

View attachment 153552


----------



## Gothos

Now for something of more recent vintage.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_
EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Pelleas

And what is music if not organized noises?


----------



## Bkeske

Pelleas said:


> And what is music if not organized noises?
> View attachment 153554


I have that set. Very nice indeed.


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar String Quartet and Piano Quintet









Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Symphony in F 'The Cotswolds', A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra - Symphonic Poem. I've listened to this disk many times while here on TC, and you've seen me post it here many times. I love it, one of my favorite CDs. 









Walton Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten, Cello Concerto, Symphony no 2. 









Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor horn and strings, Nocturne. I don't normally like soloist singer music, but I like this one. Probably because of the non-typical instrumentation and that most of it is in English.









Britten Cello Symphony and Suite from 'Death in Venice'. A Fantastic CD. The Death in Venice Suite was arranged from the opera by the conductor Steuart Bedford. I wholeheartedly recommend this CD


----------



## HenryPenfold

Pelleas said:


> And what is music if not organized noises?
> View attachment 153554


Probably still the best survey - but one must have them all!!!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153555


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, op. 90

Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Tanja Tetzlaff, cello
Lars Vogt, piano

2018


----------



## Pelleas

HenryPenfold said:


> Probably still the best survey - but one must have them all!!!!


Realistic given that his whole opus is about the length of an opera.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bloch: Voice in the Wilderness


----------



## Chilham

The last two classical operas on my list. Earlier:










Mozart: Don Giovanni

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, Luca Pisaroni, Diana Damrau, Joyce DiDonato, Rolando Villazón, Mojca Erdmann, Mahler Chamber Orchestra

And now:










Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

René Jacobs

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Daniel Behle, Inga Kalna, Anna Grevelius, Isabelle Druet, Daniel Schmutzhard, Anna-Kristiina Kaappola, René Möller, Clemens-Maria Nuszbaumer, Christian Koch, Kurt Azesberger, Marlis Petersen, Alois Mühlbacher,


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - a selection of ensemble/chamber works tonight. Chamber music is comparatively underrepresented in my PMD collection - I could rectify this significantly if I ever get the 5-disc _Naxos Quartets_ set (I like what extracts I've heard, despite the generally mixed reviews given to the set as a whole), and there are other single-disc chamber music sets on Naxos, Delphian and Metier to ponder over. One day I'm going to have to start pulling a trigger or two.

_Seven in Nomine_ for wind quintet, string quartet and harp, partly after John Taverner, John Bull and William Blitheman (1965):










_Fantasia on a Ground and Two Pavans after Henry Purcell_ for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, harpsichord and percussion (1968):
_Vesalii Icones_ - music-theatre work after _The Stations of the Cross_ and anatomical pictures from Vesalius' _De humani corporis fabrica_ for dancer, solo cello, viola, flute, clarinet, piano, out-of-tune piano and percussion (1969):










_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_, arr. for alto flute, clarinet, trombone, bassoon, viola, cello, harpsichord, percussion and guitar and solo organ (orig. 1962-68 - arr. 1970):










_Psalm CXXIV_ - instrumental motet on early Scottish tunes for flute, bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello, guitar, glockenspiel and marimba (1974):
_Ave Maris Stella_ [_Hail, Star of the Sea_] for flute, clarinet, viola, cello, piano and marimba (1975):
_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (2002):


----------



## Bkeske

Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Britten - Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a (From "Peter Grimes") & The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra, Op. 34 (Variations And Fugue On A Theme Of Purcell). Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980's, originally 1964.

View attachment 153558


----------



## vincula

Exploring the music of *Josef Schelb*.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Exploring the music of *Josef Schelb*.
> 
> View attachment 153559
> 
> 
> View attachment 153560
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Completely unknown to me, looks interesting.


----------



## vincula

There are some nice videos on YouTube as well. Same players as above.






https://www.josef-schelb.de/

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Pelleas

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 153557
> 
> 
> Bloch: Voice in the Wilderness


Interestingly, its original name in French is Voix dans le désert (Voice in the Desert). Not sure how desert became wilderness in English.


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
_Explores music's role in religious mysticism as the ultimate passageway between the physical and the spiritual_
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## Rambler

*Thomas Ades: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra & Totentanz* Boston Symphony Orchestra with Kirill Gerstein (piano) and Christianne Stotijen (mezzo-soprano) and Mark Stone (baritone) conducted by Thomas Ades on DG









World premiere recordings of works by Thomas Ades. The Concerto dates from 2018 whilst the Totentanz dates from 2013.

The Totentanz is dramatic and in your face at times - maybe slightly too much so for my taste. I find the concerto more to my taste.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi (libreto: Metastasio): L'Olimpiade

Rinaldo Alessandrini

Concerto Italiano, Sara Mingardo, Roberta Invernizzi, Sonia Prina, Laura Giordano, Riccardo Novaro, Sergio Foresti, Marianna Kulikova


----------



## mparta

Pelleas said:


> Interestingly, its original name in French is Voix dans le désert (Voice in the Desert). Not sure how desert became wilderness in English.


probably a reversion to St. James version biblical English, a voice crying in the wilderness, prepare ye the way of the Lord sort of thing.


----------



## mparta

wow.

I listened to the Szell/Cleveland 2nd recently and developed a hankering for more Brahms, this was to hand.

It's just awful!! Like being dragged through molasses, you feel like screaming PLEASE PLAY THE NEXT NOTE!!

His get up and go got up and went. I remembered not caring for these but I was horrified today. My attention wandered in the first movement of the 1st (imagine that) and caught myself thinking "I wish the allegro would start". It already had.


----------



## Bkeske

Britten conducts 'English Music for Strings'. English Chamber Orchestra

Purcell - Chacony In G Minor For Strings
Elgar - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 (Quartet And Orchestra)
Britten - Simple Symphony For String Orchestra
Delius - Two Aquarelles

London/DECCA 1969

View attachment 153563


Wonderful LP


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

d'Indy Symphonie sur un chant montagnard. For Saturday Symphony. Delightful










Finishing my Easter listening. All outstanding recordings.

Bach : St. John Passion. Rias Kammerchor Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin René Jacobs, Werner Güra, Tenor (Evangelist), Johannes Weisser, Bass (Jesus)










Bach: Cantatas BWV 4, 31, 66 Gillian Keith, James Gilchrist, Etc.; John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Rossini: Stabat Mater. Majella Cullagh, Mirco Palazzi, Antonino Fogliani, Poznań Camerata Bach Choir, Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen










Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Abbado Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## derq

I'm listening it on the radio! (Radio Beethoven, chilean radio dedicated to... well, the name says all)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153526
> 
> 
> A recent purchase and it's turning out to be an enjoyable one.


One of the best symphony cycles of the 20th century. And these are glorious performances.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

PWoolfson said:


> View attachment 153550
> 
> 
> This may or may not be the recording of these which I enjoyed listening to so much in the 1980s.
> It's arriving in the next week or so...


I obviously don't know if it was the one you listened to in the past; but regardless they are great recordings of both concertos. Highly recommended!


----------



## Joe B

John Rutter leading The Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in his "The Gift of Life":


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Bruckner - Symphony No 9. Wiener Philharmoniker. London 1965.

View attachment 153567


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Eriks Esenvalds:









*Passion according to St Luke*
Ieva Parsa (mezzo-soprano), Janis Kursevs (tenor), Daumants Kalnins (baritone)
*Drop in the Ocean
The First Tears
Litany of the Heavens*


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Bkeske

Time for my weekend Martinů 'fix'....

Panocha Quartet plays Martinů - String Quartets Nos. 4 And 6. Supraphon 1988 Czechoslovakia pressing

View attachment 153568


----------



## Bkeske

Yo-Yo Ma and the Cleveland Quartet - Schubert Quintet, Op, 163, D 956. CBS Masterworks 1984

View attachment 153569


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 1

KV-301-302-304-306
Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## WVdave

Ludwig van Beethoven; Streichquartette · String Quartets, Opp. 131 & 135 · Quatuors à Cordes
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon - 435 779-2, CD, Compilation, Stereo, US, 1992.


----------



## 13hm13

Dutch symphonies
Anthony Halstead (conductor), Radio Kamerorkest (performer)

Symphony, op.1, 
Johan Gabriel Meder


----------



## 13hm13

Fodor PC on...

Wilms, Schmitt, Fodor - Piano Concertos - Schoonderwoerd


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 15.


----------



## Rogerx

Russian Easter

St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Nikolai Korniev


----------



## Gothos

Another enjoyable Bantock recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Kim André Arnesen
Kim André Arnesen (music production), Mona Spigseth (piano), Alex Robson (violin)
Trondheim Vokalensemble, Trondheim Soloists
Sofi Jeannin
Recorded: 2020-09-24
Recording Venue: Lademoen Church


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Le Roi Arthus (King Arthur)

Teresa Zylis-Gara (mezzo-soprano), Thierry Dran (tenor), René
Schirrer (bass), Gino Quilico (baritone), Gérard Friedmann (tenor),
Gösta Winbergh (tenor), René Massis (baritone), Gilles Cachemaille
(baritone), François Loup (bass), Michel Focquenoy (tenor), Francis
Dudziak (bass), Alexandre Laitter (bass)
Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Radio France Chorus
Armin Jordan


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Good morning Bach!


----------



## vincula

A bit of love for these two women: *Dora Bright* and *Ruth Gipps*.

Much to enjoy in this album.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.

*Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

My sincere commiserations, Malx...

**************

Gustav Mahler part one for late morning and early afternoon - and an opportunity to wipe the metaphorical dust from some of those Mahler recordings which I haven't played for at least a couple of years. Although I tend to listen to Mahler's works collectively rather than in isolation I think the Janet Baker disc is the only recording from the forthcoming sessions which has been played relatively recently.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):
_Blumine_ - rejected second movement for Symphony no.1 (by 1888):










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley


----------



## Chilham

Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man

Eiji Oue

Minnesota Orchestra










Copland: Appalachian Spring

Michael Tilson Thomas

San Francisco Symphony










Copland: Symphony No. 3

Neeme Järvi

Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## Mark Dee

Just downloaded St Matthew Passion and all three Big Bach Sets from The Bach Guild on classicselectworld.com, so it will be a Bach afternoon (after a brisk walk in the suddenly cold weather).


----------



## Merl

Very impressive disc. So good, in fact, that I bought this for a ridiculous £2 secondhand (with postage). I picked up the other two volumes for £3 each too so now they're on their way to chateau Merl (it's a tiny house really) via multiple sources. £8 for a Shosty SQ cycle is ridiculously cheap (but not as cheap as the £3 I paid for the Rubio cycle). Listening to SQ2 right now via Spotify but that will soon be from cd (thanks eBay seller). Whoop.


----------



## Pianomaniac

Anna Vinnitskaya is one of my favorite pianists. She is Russian but lives in Hamburg for many years now; one of her teachers was Evgenij Koroliov. This record again is outstanding, so deep and colourful. Perfect Chopin in my book.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> My sincere commiserations, Malx...
> 
> **************
> 
> Gustav Mahler part one for late morning and early afternoon - and an opportunity to wipe the metaphorical dust from some of those Mahler recordings which I haven't played for at least a couple of years. Although I tend to listen to Mahler's works collectively rather than in isolation I think the Janet Baker disc is the only recording from the forthcoming sessions which has been played relatively recently.
> 
> _Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] (1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):
> _Blumine_ - rejected second movement for Symphony no.1 (by 1888):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


Thanks for the thoughts EG.
With regards to that Janet Baker disc I seem to recall some reviews that suggested that her voice was perhaps past its best when she made this recording - just wondered what your thoughts are. 
I haven't heard it and its not available on streaming platforms to try but I imagine even an slightly under par Baker may well be worth having.


----------



## Malx

This morning a couple of fine SQs.

*Enescu, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Ad Libitum.*

*Martinů, String Quartet No 2 - Panocha String Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria - Lamentations of Jeremiah

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips (director)

Padilla, J G: Lamentations for Maundy Thursday
Victoria: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


So sorry Malx, my condolences ............


----------



## Musicaterina

Dietrich Buxtehude: Trio Sonata Op.2 No.2 in D major BuxWV 260

played by: John Holloway / violin
Jaap ter Linden / viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen / harpsichord


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


Sorry to hear this Malx, my sincere condolences


----------



## WildThing

*Henryk Wieniawski - Violin Works

Itzhak Perlman; Seiji Ozawa: London Philharomonic Orchestra*


----------



## Musicaterina

Dietrich Buxtehude: Trio Sonata Op.2 No.3 in G minor BuxWV 261

played by: John Holloway / violin
Jaap ter Linden / viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen / harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák - String Quartet No.12; Borodin: String Quartet No.2

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## haziz

*Delius: Cello Concerto*
_Paul Watkins - BBC SO - Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## Musicaterina

Dietrich Buxtehude: Seven Sonatas Op.2

played by the Purcell Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 In D Minor
Dante Quartet


----------



## sbmonty

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


My deepest sympathies Malx.


----------



## Pelleas

Jacques Ibert is often remembered for his early neo-impressionist works like Escales but I would argue that he is also noteworthy for his flute music. It covers over two CDs. Much of it is written in a light, gay spirit, adding to the impression that the generation following Debussy and Ravel, such as with The Six and Jean Françaix, often communicated a cultural message: do not always take music so seriously. Perhaps this trend can explain why Ernest Bloch complained about Paris neglecting his work during the 1920s and 1930s.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Prëludes book 2
Six épigraphs antiques 
La Plus Que Lente
La Petite Nègre
HommageÀ Haydn
Mazurka
Page D'Album
Morceau De Concours
Danse Bohémienne


----------



## Vasks

_Listened to 45 minute long "The Canticle of the Sun"_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 through 4*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153594


*Luigi Boccherini*

String Quintets

Europa Galante

2001


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Quartet Op 76 No 2/ Bartok Quartet No 3/ Mozart Quartet No 19 K465 - Quatuor Modigliani.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

Peter Serkin on piano.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153596


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Piano Pieces, opp. 12 and 96
Sarkasms, op. 17
Sonata No. 4
Sheherazade Fantasy

Evgenia Rubinova, piano

2013


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts EG.
> _With regards to that Janet Baker disc I seem to recall some reviews that suggested that her voice was perhaps past its best when she made this recording - just wondered what your thoughts are._
> I haven't heard it and its not available on streaming platforms to try but I imagine even an slightly under par Baker may well be worth having.


I suppose some would say so, but Baker was still only 49 when the recording was made. Obviously by her superlative standards her voice was not as fresh as when she made her famous mid 1960s recordings of Elgar's _Sea Pictures_ or Mahler's song cycles with Barbirolli but I would venture to suggest that Baker was far from being a spent force as a performer of songs when the 1983 recording with Geoffrey Parsons was made (she had retired from stage roles the year before). These may be Mahler's _Songs of Youth_ but whatever autumnal elements that Baker's voice had gained over time suited the medium of voice and piano here, I think.


----------



## Gothos

Arnold was a composer I never paid much attention to before this.That's about to change.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153599


*Alexander Borodin*

String Quartet No. 1 in A major
String Quartet No. 2 in D major

Haydn Quartet, Budapest

1994, reissued 2020


----------



## vincula

Exploring the music of *George Lloyd* today. More treasures from Lyrita. Wholeheartedly recommended.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been listening to quite a bit of Gergiev recently and finding myself becoming a big fan of his. Somehow I had missed the sheer volume of great records he has made. Some highlights (partly so because I hadn't known them so well until now) have included:

View attachment 153602

I am not sure I have heard better performances of these works than this record.

View attachment 153603

Less of a surprise as his 5th from this source has long been a favourite.

View attachment 153604

This was my second complete hearing of this set - it's as good as any, better than most.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I have been listening to quite a bit of Gergiev recently and finding myself becoming a big fan of his. Somehow I had missed the sheer volume of great records he has made. Some highlights (partly so because I hadn't known them so well until now) have included:
> 
> View attachment 153602
> 
> I am not sure I have heard better performances of these works than this record.
> 
> View attachment 153603
> 
> Less of a surprise as his 5th from this source has long been a favourite.
> 
> View attachment 153604
> 
> This was my second complete hearing of this set - it's as good as any, better than most.


I heard the Mariinsky Parsifal in Paris a couple of years ago. It had its moments, Parsifal sometimes being a bit of a snoozer no matter what (so looooong). But.....
The Good Friday music was breathtaking and the oboe soloist gave me a few bars that count among the greatest musical experiences I've had. Weird that a few bars could count for so much but I will never forget it.
I find Gergiev extremely variable. Some of his Prokofiev doesn't work for me. I think he conducts a Pique Dame that's available on YouTube that's pretty good, and for what I said about Prokofiev, I like his Three Oranges.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 153596
> 
> 
> *Sergei Prokofiev*
> 
> Piano Pieces, opp. 12 and 96
> Sarkasms, op. 17
> Sonata No. 4
> Sheherazade Fantasy
> 
> Evgenia Rubinova, piano
> 
> 2013


The 4th Sonata is a strange piece. The first movement a little bitter, with a theme (this from a composer who could really write a melody) and then the slow movement is written in a way that makes it very difficult for the performer to voice and be heard with another odd theme-- and then -- off to the races with a wonderful, off the wall wild ride of a last movement that makes one want to play the piece for that, whatever the problems with the first two movements.
never even heard of the Sheherezade Fantasy.

Looks like an interesting disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Leoš Janáček*


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I heard the Mariinsky Parsifal in Paris a couple of years ago. It had its moments, Parsifal sometimes being a bit of a snoozer no matter what (so looooong). But.....
> The Good Friday music was breathtaking and the oboe soloist gave me a few bars that count among the greatest musical experiences I've had. Weird that a few bars could count for so much but I will never forget it.
> I find Gergiev extremely variable. Some of his Prokofiev doesn't work for me. I think he conducts a Pique Dame that's available on YouTube that's pretty good, and for what I said about Prokofiev, I like his Three Oranges.


I also had the impression that his output has been mixed but I have surprised myself by how much of it is really very very good. That Alexander Nevsky instantly replaced my previously favoured Svetlanov - but then Gergiev has the big advantage of a Russian chorus - and it was great to hear a Scythian Suite that didn't just sound like a rather cynical Rite of Spring knock off! I do agree his Queen of Spades and Three Oranges are both excellent. I'm afraid I an quite a fan of Parsifal but I do know many who feel Wagner has some great highlights and a lot of boring music in between. I envy your seeing the Marinsky account.


----------



## Malx

From time to time still revisting some older discs that I in the main ignore these days. The pleasure comes with the 'Ah now I remember why I bought that' moment - occasionally it doesn't but that is rare.

Next disc in the 'Ah' catagory is:
*Finzi, Cello Concerto & Eclogue* - Tim Hugh (cello), Peter Donohoe (piano)*, Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


I am very sorry to hear that, Malx - my deepest sympathies. I have also been feeling surrounded by unexpected deaths in the last month (my mother-in-law who I always loved and one of my oldest friends both passed in March). I think Faure's is the only requiem I would actually want to listen to after a bereavement.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I also had the impression that his output has been mixed but I have surprised myself by how much of it is really very very good. That Alexander Nevsky instantly replaced my previously favoured Svetlanov - but then Gergiev has the big advantage of a Russian chorus - and it was great to hear a Scythian Suite that didn't just sound like a rather cynical Rite of Spring knock off! I do agree his Queen of Spades and Three Oranges are both excellent. I'm afraid I an quite a fan of Parsifal but I do know many who feel Wagner has some great highlights and a lot of boring music in between. I envy your seeing the Marinsky account.


It's those four bars of the oboe solo--- unbelievable anything could be so gorgeous.

I've been meaning to listen to his Alexander Nevsky, I can see it from where I sit. Borodina is a little more lush and less plant the feet and do that Russian mezzo thing that I admire from Obravstova. One of my "how can they have done this" moments in recordings is the Reiner Nevsky, which should have been blazing, but the choral work is in English and makes the whole thing sound just ridiculous. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Mark Dee

Elgar - Three Characteristic Pieces - Royal Philharmonic (Vernon Handley). Although the front cover says Boots (I didn't even know they used to release CD's), this is actually a recording from Conifer.


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


You have my sympathie, my dearest. I wish health and longevity to you and your beloved persons.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> I also had the impression that his output has been mixed but I have surprised myself by how much of it is really very very good. That Alexander Nevsky instantly replaced my previously favoured Svetlanov - but then Gergiev has the big advantage of a Russian chorus - and it was great to hear a Scythian Suite that didn't just sound like a rather cynical Rite of Spring knock off! I do agree his Queen of Spades and Three Oranges are both excellent. I'm afraid I an quite a fan of Parsifal but I do know many who feel Wagner has some great highlights and a lot of boring music in between. I envy your seeing the Marinsky account.


Welcome back to our conversations, my dearest! Please, don't leave us again.


----------



## RockyIII

mparta said:


> never even heard of the Sheherezade Fantasy.


From the booklet:

Sheherazade Fantasia 10:13
(after Nikolai-Rimsky-Korsakov's Symphonic Suite op. 35) arr. and cadenza by Evgenia Rubinova

Prokofiev's Fantasia on his former teacher Rimsky-Korsakov's symphonic poem Scheherazade probably used the latter's own somewhat overextended piano transcription as a point of departure; Rachmaninoff, incidentally, also wrote a piano arrangement of the same work. We can assume that Prokofiev and Rachmaninoff both wanted to make Rimsky's Scheherazade better known in the West. In 1926 Prokofiev recorded his Scheherazade Fantasia on a piano roll. In the version featured on this CD, I resorted to Prokofiev's piano roll version, with small additions and providing my own cadenza. --Evgenia Rubinova


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153612


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

String Quartet No. 2 in A major, op. 68
String Quartet No. 7 in F sharp minor, op. 108
String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, op. 110

Pavel Haas Quartet

2019


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> After receiving not unexpected but nonetheless desperately sad news, yesterdays listening was confined to one disc.
> 
> *Faure, Requiem - Gardiner etc.*


Malx, best wishes to you during a difficult time.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> From time to time still revisting some older discs that I in the main ignore these days. The pleasure comes with the 'Ah now I remember why I bought that' moment - occasionally it doesn't but that is rare.
> 
> Next disc in the 'Ah' catagory is:
> *Finzi, Cello Concerto & Eclogue* - Tim Hugh (cello), Peter Donohoe (piano)*, Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths.*


I love that disc. Currently still on a Shosty fix. Another fine one.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: Harmonielehre & The Chairman Dances & Two Fanfares* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle on EMI









Characteristic John Adams with the CBSO conducted by Simon Rattle. This performance seems OK to me - I've just been binge listening to recording reviews by David Hurwitz - whose reviews I have not previously paid any attention to. He certainly seems to have few positive things to say in regard to Simon Rattle. Perhaps you can't go to far wrong with John Adams.


----------



## Malx

Thanks to all for the kind thoughts - they are all much appreciated.
Without getting too maudlin, as life and music does go on I've closed today's listening with another old friend:

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
The first recording of this Symphony I heard was Klemperer's EMI studio recording and it is still one of the finest imo, although if pushed I'd pick the live BRSO recording as my slight favourite of his recordings of the Symphony. But for tonight the nostalgic element has held sway.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> I love that disc. Currently still on a Shosty fix. Another fine one.
> 
> View attachment 153611


The Finzi disc is indeed a super recording. I only have Vol.2 of the Alexander DSCH StQts (did't buy both, they are very expensive, or at least were)


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> The Finzi disc is indeed a super recording. I only have Vol.2 of the Alexander DSCH StQts (did't buy both, they are very expensive, or at least were)


I had to listen on Spotify. Foghorn discs are ridiculously priced. The superb Alexander Beethoven cycle now goes for crazy prices.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Sérénade No. 10 "Gran partita"

Philippe Herreweghe

Harmonie de l'Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante

Claudio Abbado

Giuliano Carmignola, Danusha Waskiewicz, Orchestra Mozart


----------



## ArtMusic

One of the finest operas of all times.

Sumi Jo (Königin der Nacht), soprano 
Kristinn Sigmundsson (Sarastro), bass
Barbara Bonney (Pamina), soprano
Kurt Streit (Tamino), tenor
Lillian Watson (Papagena), soprano
Gilles Cachemaille (Papageno), bass
Martin Petzold (Monostatos), tenor 
Arnold Östman conducting the Drottningholm Court Theatre Orchestra (on period instruments) and Drottningholm Court Theatre Chorus


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> I had to listen on Spotify. Foghorn discs are ridiculously priced. The superb Alexander Beethoven cycle now goes for crazy prices.












The Alexander Bartok set is very good, in my opinion .......


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153617


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier

Angela Hewitt, piano

2008


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dimace

For me, the BEST *Mahagonny* (close the shop recording) out there. Kurt's masterpiece from CBS Holland in 3 LP Set. Must have.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks from the bow in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major":


----------



## Joe B

Liza Ferschtman (violin) with the Prague Symphony Orchestra performing Erich Wolfgang Korngold's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading Irmina Trynkos and the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra in Nimrod Borenstein's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra":


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Giovanni Felice Sances (c1600-1679)
Stabat Mater: Pianto Della Madona "Concerto Di Viole Di Filippo", 1643

...on...

Sances, Bertali, Schmelzer: Stabat Mater [Ricercar Consort]


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 52, MWV A 18 - 'Hymn Of Praise'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia / Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5 / Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968

View attachment 153623


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622/ Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet),
David Oistrakh /Igor Oistrakh


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar DMM 1984 Belgium

View attachment 153624


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

Hob.20-27-28-29

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - String Quartet #2 - Borodin Quartet


----------



## Gothos

Finding that second pictures saves me a bit of typing.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'/Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977 / No.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
13 Barcarolles
5 Impromptus
Jean-Philippe Collard piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two for late morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):


----------



## vincula

*Franz Schmidt, Symphony no.4*.

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Järvi.

_Live at the Alte Oper Frankfurt, 27. April 2018.
_





Enjoy :tiphat:!

https://www.hr-sinfonieorchester.de/index.html

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Piano Music

Stephen Hough (piano)

Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Estampes (3)
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 1
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 2
Debussy: Images pour piano - Books 1 & 2
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: La plus que lente


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> I suppose some would say so, but Baker was still only 49 when the recording was made. Obviously by her superlative standards her voice was not as fresh as when she made her famous mid 1960s recordings of Elgar's _Sea Pictures_ or Mahler's song cycles with Barbirolli but I would venture to suggest that Baker was far from being a spent force as a performer of songs when the 1983 recording with Geoffrey Parsons was made (she had retired from stage roles the year before). These may be Mahler's _Songs of Youth_ but whatever autumnal elements that Baker's voice had gained over time suited the medium of voice and piano here, I think.


Thanks for the thoughts EG - one to keep my eye out for :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Welcome back to our conversations, my dearest! Please, don't leave us again.


Thank you, indeed. I didn't really leave but was away for an extended period often with limited internet. And then I didn't really feel like posting for quite a while even if I visit to read the odd post. I can't promise to remain posting - I fear I irritate many of the members who remain and I'm also not sure I have much new to say to threads that often seem to be similar to old ones! But I'll probably be in the background reading posts. I hope life is treating you well?


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Unfinished Symphonies - Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pelleas

An interesting work of collaboration between Jacques Ibert and Arthur Honegger. It was a complete division of labor with the exception of act 3 where they joined creative forces. The opera hit my dramatic spots towards the end of act four and in act five. Otherwise, the libretto is too wordy and the work becomes often a conversation piece.

I have also listened to Ibert's melodies and some of his film music. In fact, I have accessed the 1933 Don Quixote movie starring Feodor Chaliapine.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ton de Leeuw* : Chamber Music - _Les Adieux_
René Eckhardt


----------



## Malx

Another disc not played for a considerable length of time.

*Fuchs, Piano Concerto Op 27 - Franz Vorraber, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Alun Francis.*

Fuchs' piano concerto was written in 1880 and is in keeping with the fashion of the time being hugely romantic in style. The piece is Brahmsian in scale, no great surprise as Brahms was a friend/champion of Fuchs - in fact Fuchs asked for the opinion of Brahms during the compositonal process. I can sense influences of Beethoven, Brahms and it is not dissimilar to other romantic concertos of the time.
The slight weakness imo is the second movement which at times borders on a state of stasis, or perhaps it's this recording as in the course of listening I checked the other recording I'm aware of on Hyperion and Roscoe and Brabbins take nearly 25% less time to complete the movement - this recording I haven't heard. I found the outer movements to be very decent.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Paul Watkins (cello)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Elegy for strings, Op. 58
Elgar: Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1 in D major, Op. 39 No. 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 2 in A minor, Op. 39 No. 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 3 in C minor, Op. 39 No. 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 4 in G major, Op. 39 No. 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 5 in C major, Op. 39 No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 2


----------



## haziz

Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 2
Isserlis - NDR SO - Eschenbach


----------



## Pianomaniac

This is going to be a Sorabji week. Bought four discs by Jonathan Powell on Altarus some months ago and will go through them again. I just love the sometimes quite jazzy tone and the free flowing vibe.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Commemorating the 50th anniversary of Igor Stravinsky's death:

Scènes de Ballet
Bluebird-pas de deux
The Fairy's Kiss










Today I ordered the new CD box with the Kandinsky covers


----------



## WNvXXT

Thanks to the _What solo piano music floats your boat_? thread, Josquin13's post specifically.


----------



## Gothos

More fine singing from Emma Kirkby.


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Kiri Te Kanawa*



Strauss: Four Last Songs

and other orchestral songs

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## Chilham

Last month, when focussing on Haydn, I conducted a small test. I listened to nine of Haydn's London Symphonies (all except 93, 97 and 100) and ranked them. I then compared that ranking to, "The Talk Classical community's favourite and most highly recommended works", ranking. Was my untrained yet developing ear able to select the works that others prefer or rank more highly?

The answer? Pretty much, yes!

My ranking: 104, 103, 101, 96, 102, 99, 95, 94, 98

Talk Classical: 104, 94, 103, 101, 98, 96, 99, 95, 102

I was genuinely surprised at how closely the results came out. I didn't rate some symphonies as highly as others have rated them, especially Symphony No. 94, and rated Symphony 102 a more highly. It may be something to do with the versions I have, but overall I was pleased with the outcome, and am heading back today to listen again.










Haydn: Symphony No. 94 "Surprise"

Frans Brüggen

Orchestra of the 18th Century










Haydn: Symphony No. 98

Sir Georg Solti

London Philharmonic Orchestra










Haydn: Symphony No. 102

Otto Klemperer

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart:
Piano Concerto No. 13 in C major, KV 415/Piano Concerto No. 20 in D
minor, KV 466

Julius Katchen, piano
New Symphony Orchestra of London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pelleas said:


> An interesting work of collaboration between Jacques Ibert and Arthur Honegger. It was a complete division of labor with the exception of act 3 where they joined creative forces. The opera hit my dramatic spots towards the end of act four and in act five. Otherwise, the libretto is too wordy and the work becomes often a conversation piece.
> 
> I have also listened to Ibert's melodies and some of his film music. In fact, I have accessed the 1933 Don Quixote movie starring Feodor Chaliapine.
> View attachment 153631
> View attachment 153633
> View attachment 153634


If I read correctly Ibert said that the division of labour between Honegger and himself was very fair - 'he wrote all the sharps and I wrote all the flats...'


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No 7

Sviatoslav Richter

Live recording - Moscow, May 10th, 1970


----------



## Pelleas

elgars ghost said:


> If I read correctly Ibert said that the division of labour between Honegger and himself was very fair - 'he wrote all the sharps and I wrote all the flats...'


Ibert's sense of humor. Other accounts state that Honegger did acts 2,3 and 4. So I'm not sure about act 3 anymore. Anyway, destiny right?! They each refused the commission at first but, stuck in a broken automobile, they came up with the plan to collaborate.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1978-10-30
Recording Venue: 25 & 30 October 1978 / The Old 'Met', Philadelphia


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153642


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Suites for Solo Cello, BWV 1007-1012

Janos Starker, cello

1997, reissued 2010


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "Clo-Clo" (Jurowski/cpo)
Schoenberg - Piece for Violn & Piano in D minor (Irnberger/Gramola)
Zemilnsky - Symphony #2 in B-flat (Seipenbusch/Records International)*


----------



## WildThing

*Jan Dismas Zelenka - Trio Sonatas

Heinz Holliger, Maurice Bourgue, Thomas Zehetmair, Klaus Thunemann, Klaus Stoll, Jonathan Rubin, Christiane Jaccottet*


----------



## SanAntone

*Kurtág*: _Complete Works for Ensemble and Choir_

Netherlands Radio Choir (chorus), Natalia Zagorinskaya (soprano), Gerrie de Vries (mezzo-soprano), Yves Saelens (tenor), Harry van der Kamp (bass), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Elliott Simpson (guitar), Tamara Stefanovich (piano), Csaba Király (pianino, spoken word)

Asko | Schoenberg Ensemble,...











> The interpretations are of a consistently elevated standard. Messages of the Late Miss R Troussova, a signature Kurtág score, sets a marker: soprano Natalia Zagorinskaya gives a riveting performance... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2017,


----------



## WNvXXT

Listening to Haydn SQ discs 1-5 on a 32GB SDHC micro SD memory card + Tecsun PL-990 with passive radiator speaker. Great background soundtrack while reading.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543 • Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Some Violin Concertos this afternoon:

*Glazunov & Kabelevsky, Concertos for Violin and Orchestra - Gil Shaham, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*

*Goldschmidt, Violin Concerto - Chantel Juillet, Philharmonia Orchestra, Berthold Goldschmidt.*


----------



## mparta

I guess the only way to get this is with a download. I do like it, can't recall how i got onto it though.

I have no idea whether I like the performance or am just completely and utterly astonished by the music every time I hear it, thus the enthusiasm for any given performance. 
I did post here recently on an Amsterdam recording with the 2nd low voice by bass rather than cello, and that partially answers the question, because i thought the deeper voice disrupted the voicings and structure.

And the usual bad thing about this site, i think about this or all the other things posted and think "I need more!"
i don't


----------



## Malx

*Gossec, Symphonies - London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two contrasting works by John Adams.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three for the rest of today.

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - fourteen songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra *** [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):

(*** includes three songs (_Das himmlische Leben_, _Revelge_ and _Der Tamboursg'sell_) which weren't part of the original twelve-song collection, plus one of the two songs (_Urlicht_) which were dropped when the set was republished)










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153646


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

1995


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trying a link from IRCAM (I get newsletters on e-mail) and some electroacoustic contemporary music. It's in French...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Maybe a little on the indulgent side, but the sound is great, like I'm standing next to the conductor.


----------



## Rambler

*John Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Adams on Decca









This is the Channel 4 film version directed by Penny Woolcock. I've not seen or heard the original 'non film' version. The adaption required some cuts in the music, but John Adams seems to rather like this film version.


----------



## Fabulin

Herman Beeftink (1953-) is a contemporary composer of music primarily for flute and chamber ensembles. I don't usually like chamber music, but his is beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153654


*Gabriel Fauré*

Caligula, op. 52
Prélude from Pénélope
Orchestral songs for soprano and orchestra
Shylock, op. 57
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80

Sinfonieorchester Basel
Ivor Bolton, conductor

2018


----------



## mparta

I wonder if i would have picked these out as Schumann?
And why I didn't know them before?

I think the sound here is fairly close, and the group sounds a little-- Juilliardish

A little harsh and a bit wiry, I think.

As usual needs another go, I'm glad I have it, the music itself is very nice and the last quartet made me pay closer attention.

I don't pull out Schumann very often. I know the 2nd symphony best, as it is one of my favorite pieces. I listened to Geza Anda play the Symphonic Etudes and Carnaval in live recordings and love those. Some songs, this and that, Jose Van Dam in one of the Kerner Lieder sets.
For someone (I mean Schumann) who lost it (today, i certainly can sympathize), there's a lot of wonderful music. Just saying. Some I know well enough to take for granted, shame, the piano concerto, the piano quintet and quartet.
Note to self: be nicer to Schumann and to myself by listening to Schumann


----------



## haziz

The Saint-Saens Violin Concerto is actually his 3rd.


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber
(1980 early digital recording)


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Violin Concerto, Interlude from 'Crown of India', Polonia. Not one of my favorite violin concerti, but this version is good. 









Elgar Cello Concerto, Introduction and Allegro, Elegy, Pomp and Circumstance Marches 2, 3 and 4. (Listened to on Spotify - all marches on one the album but I didn't listen to all of them)









RVW Symphonies 7 and 3. Disk five. Terrific.









Walton Viola Concerto, Partita for Orchestra, Sonata for String Orchestra. 









Walton Spitfire Prelude and Fugue, Sinfonia concertante, Variations on a theme by Hindemith, March for 'A History of the English Speaking Peoples'.


----------



## 13hm13

Deuxième Étude symphonique: Hamlet et Ophélie (1890)

... on ...

Lekeu - Orchestral works - Bartholomée


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances, Op. 45 & Paganiniana. The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue, 1970's, originally 1960

View attachment 153657


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 2

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Bkeske

André Previn conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Angel, I believe 1978.

View attachment 153658


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 16.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos
- Chôros Volume 3

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Cláudio Cruz (violin), Johannes Gramsch (cello),
Elizabeth Plunk (flute) & Ovanir Buosi (clarinet)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Choir of the São Paulo Symphony
Orchestra, John Neschling

Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 2 for flute & clarinet
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 3 'Pica-Pau' for male chorus & wind instruments
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10 'Rasga o Coraçao' for chorus & orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 12 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Introduction Aux Choros
Villa-Lobos: Two Choros (bis) (1928) for violin and cello


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1973

Radio station copy

View attachment 153661


----------



## Gothos

That young lady is barefoot all over.


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Leif Ove Andsnes April 7th*



Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor Op. 23
Andrei Gavrilov (piano), John Willan (producer), Neville Boyling (balance engineer)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 19-07-05

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Serenade for Strings in C Major, Op.48

Philadelphia Orchestra, PHILADELPHIA ORCHESTRA, THE
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-02-09
Recording Venue: 9th February 1981. Old Metropolitan Opera House.


----------



## Pelleas

Christopher D. Lewis, harpsichordist. The British CD is primarily music from Herbert Howells, with a fantastic ten-minute work by Gavin Bryars. The French CD features Poulenc's excellent neo-classical Suite française, energetic short modern pieces by Martinu (at times seemingly beating the instrument into pulp), and a rare ten-movement suite by Louis Durey. The American CD is all Vincent Persichetti who wrote numerous sonatas and a serenade for that instrument, all in a modern idiom.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four for either side of a stroll and a late breakfast. Hope there's no snow today - yesterday's flurry caught me on the hop somewhat.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## chill782002

Robert Simpson - Symphony No 5

Vernon Handley / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Recorded 1994


----------



## Chilham

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (Original 1924 Jazz Band Version) [Orch. F. Grofé]

David Robertson

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Gerstein










Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue

Leonard Bernstein

Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Orchestral Works

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

Liszt: Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 5 in E minor 'Héroïde-élégiaque'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S96


----------



## Merl

More Shosty. SQ2 again from a reliable old source.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> 
> Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


I never got the critical praise heaped on this record (which, even while trying again and again, I find nearly dead). Am I missing something?


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 10, 11 & 17
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Malx

I'm not a fan of organ music but thankfully on this disc it is restricted to three short pieces interspersed between the very fine choral works.

*Orlando Gibbons, Choral & Organ Music - Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly.*


----------



## perempe

vincula said:


> *Franz Schmidt, Symphony no.4*.
> 
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Paavo Järvi.
> 
> _Live at the Alte Oper Frankfurt, 27. April 2018.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy :tiphat:!
> 
> https://www.hr-sinfonieorchester.de/index.html
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Best channel on YouTube by far. Bookmark it!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More John Adams this morning. Adams himself conducts _Harmonium_, whilst Kent Nagano is in charge of the _Klinghoffer Choruses_.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## Malx

Thought I'd play something by the birthday boy.
*Grieg, Selection of Lyric Pieces - Leif Oves Andsnes.*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Bournemouth SO - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> Thought I'd play something by the birthday boy.
> *Grieg, Selection of Lyric Pieces - Leif Oves Andsnes.*


Is it Grieg's birthday (Wikipedia disagrees), or that of Leif Ove Andsnes? Regardless, Grieg is one of my favorite composers. Once I am done with the Sibelius, I may turn today into a Grieg fest!


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 3


----------



## Rogerx

Peteris Vasks: Distant Light

Daniel Rowland, Consensus Vocalis & Stift Festival Orchestra

Vasks: Dona nobis pacem
Vasks: Lonely Angel
Vasks: Plainscapes
Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> Is it Grieg's birthday (Wikipedia disagrees), or that of Leif Oves Andsnes? Regardless Grieg is one of my favorite composers. Once I am done with the Sibelius, I may turn today into a Grieg fest!


Its Andsnes's birthday.


----------



## elgar's ghost

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 153669
> 
> 
> Robert Simpson - Symphony No 5
> 
> Vernon Handley / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1994


That's a really enjoyable box. Pity Hyperion never got around to recording Simpson's concertos - that would have rounded the orchestral output off very nicely. That said, we owe Hyperion a great deal - had it not been for them there'd have been precious little of Simpson's music to savour.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153675


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6
- Concerto no. 1 in G major, HWV 319
- Concerto no. 2 in F major, HWV 320
- Concerto no. 3 in E minor, HWV 321
- Concerto no. 4 in A minor, HWV 322

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1984


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Fantastic concertos by Ginastera that I hadn't listened to before. The second concerto is just so colourful, ever-changing and rhytmically complex, it's absolutely wonderful. And the ending of its first movement reminded me of the begining of a King Crimson track


----------



## Pelleas

Lili Boulanger's complete works in chronological order.

Who knows what kind of a composer she would have been if she had not been struck by a terminal disease at a young age. Would she have joined the ranks of The Six, with Germaine Tailleferre? Would she have been a more traditional, less inventive, late Romantic composer?

What is known is that her very condition inspired her to write some extremely dramatic music: powerful, devastating, even terrifying. At first it's pretty much Wagnerian, as in the Faust and Helene cantata that won her the Prix de Rome. But the three psalms she wrote thereafter, for choirs and orchestra, reveal her tremendous promise as a composer of orchestral dramas. It's all original insofar that these works show no signs of a follower of Debussy, Massenet, Faure, Satie, Ravel.

Her songs are often similarly dramatic, especially the tear-jerking "Demain fera un an" in the 13-song cycle Clairieres dans le ciel.
That's it, I think. At a time when many French composers were endeavoring to detach themselves from Wagnerian drama, Lili Boulanger was searching for ways to express her own drama in music.

The music I have listened to include, among others:
*For a soldier's funerals*, bar., chorus, orchestra; *Faust and Helen*, cantata; Song cycle *Clairières dans le ciel*, voice and piano; *Psalm 24 "The Earth is the Lord's"*, choir, organ, brass ensemble, timpani and harp; *Psalm 129*, for tenor, choir, organ and orchestra; *Psalm 130 "Out of the Depths"* for 2 voices, choir, organ and orchestra; *Old Buddhist Prayer*, for tenor, choir, and orchestra; Symphonic poem *"Of a morning in Spring"*, for flute or violin and orchestra; *Pie Jesu*, for a small chamber ensemble.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg - Piano Concerto*
*Schumann - Piano Concerto*
_Leif Ove Andsnes - Berlin Philharmonic - Mariss Jansons_

Happy birthday Leif! My favorite recordings of the Grieg piano concerto are the two recordings by Leif Ove Andsnes. Will probably turn the rest of the day into an Andsnes and Grieg fest!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Poulenc - Sextet for Winds and Piano - Tharaud/Bernold/Doise/Van Spaendonck/Lefevre/Joulain


Elgar - Piano Quintet - Sorrel Quartet/Ian Brown


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Henryk Szeryng (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Zar and Zimmermann" (Feder/Marco Polo)
Gernsheim - Symphony #1 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## mparta

Wonderful from my favorite Bach interpreter, beautifully judged performances without an agenda, no "there is some evidence that Bach composed this standing on his head, and this is the first performance that replicates that experience".:clap:

Peter Kooij is rather ubiquitous, at least he's good. Most ubiquity in the world comes from being a swine


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 & Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Leonard Raver (organ)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 8 (1939 Haas edition) - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## Bourdon

*David Kellner*
*Bach*
*Conradi*
*Weiss*

It is such a shame that there are so few recordings available of this great lute player.


----------



## haziz




----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 & Schubert: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Leonard Raver (organ)
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


Kind of a nutty combo. Perhaps not driven by an aesthetic choice?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part five of five for the rest of today.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang: transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 (1909-10):










Symphony no.10 - ed. and orch. by Joseph Wheeler bet. 1953 and 1965 (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

Well, this is intense.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Ein Deutsches Requiem_ 
Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Mark Dee

Got my turntable back today after a service, and this was the choice this evening - all very familiar, and 1966 Mono, but still a nice listen...


----------



## vincula

Exploring the music of *Daniel Jones*. _Symphony no.2_ now. A very pleasant surprise. Will certainly keep digging into his work.









Vincula


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153691


*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor
Vocalise, op. 34 no. 12 (transcribed by Julius Conus)

Hermitage Piano Trio

2019


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I decided it's time to hear a full opera by Wagner. I have steered away from this before. I heard the Prelude to Tristan & Isolde then had to do other things. I'll try again! Right now I'm listening to a drumbeat that I can alter endlessly with a new software toy (NI Molecular). I also put the effect on myself playing classical guitar and VOILA, I sound like a synthesizer playing very different notes!


----------



## Pelleas

The early Honegger:

Piano (Alan Raes): Scherzo, humoresque, adagio espressivo H.!; Toccata and Variations H.8.

Melodies (J.F. Gardeil/Brigitte Baylleys and Billy Eidi at piano): Four Poems H.7; Poems of Paul Fort H.9; Six Poems by Apollinaire H.12.

Chamber: Violin Sonata No. 0 in D minor H.3 (Ulf Wallin, v, and Patricia Pagny, p); Rhapsody for 2 flutes, clarinet and piano H. 13; String Quartet no. 1 H.15 (Erato Quartet)

Orchestra: Prelude to Agglavaine and Sélysette H.10 (Jorge Meister, The Louisville Orchestra).

He was certainly the most Magnard-like of the Six but the influence of Paris and d'Indy is felt as well. I especially liked his six poems of Apollinaire.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Sinfoniettas


----------



## mparta

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today I decided it's time to hear a full opera by Wagner. I have steered away from this before. I heard the Prelude to Tristan & Isolde then had to do other things.
> 
> I've been at this for a long time. That recipe for listening to Wagner may serve you well.
> Now the Wagnerites will be all over me, but I can take itut:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto.*

I just noticed that I cracked the 15,000+ message count. I guess I like it around here.


----------



## flamencosketches

Conrad2 said:


> Promises
> Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders, and London Symphony
> Label: Luaka Bop
> Release Year: 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jazz inspired classical work.


Must hear this. I'm a big Pharoah Sanders and Floating Points fan


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153694


*Bedřich Smetana*

String Quartet No. 1 in E minor
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

Pavel Haas Quartet

2015


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening. All excellent albums.

Bach Cantatas for the Monday and Tuesday after Easter. BWV 6. 134, 145. Gardiner,










Schumann: String Quartets 1-3 Ying Quartet










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios, Trio Metral










Mozart: Violin Concertos Julia Fischer, Kreuzberg, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (1894) Young. Hamburg


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153696


*George Philipp Telemann*

Complete Tafelmusik / Musique de Table

Musica Amphion
Pieter-Jan Belder, conductor

2004, reissued 2014


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7


----------



## Colin M

Shostakovich, Preludes & Fugues (Opus No. 87). Shostakovich (Piano)

The Master’s second exploration of this exercise. This exploration extends to greater than 2 hours when fully played. DSCH only recorded a small portion of the work which dates from 1950-51. These recordings are some of his last probably 1958 or so before the “palsy” had affected his hand coordination. The pieces are remarkable in their simplicity and depth and when put in context explore emotions so much different than the Symphony No. 10 that was germinating in his mind at that time... a once in a lifetime talent indeed.


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony In A & Symphony In F "Urbs Roma". Orchestre National De L'ORTF. Angel 1975.

View attachment 153697


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces (4) for Cello & Piano, Op. 75
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvořák: Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, Op. 46 No. 8
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria

Ensemble Seicentonovecento, Flavio Colusso


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bruckner - Symphony No 3. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966

View attachment 153698


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14, 15 & 16

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake & Sleeping Beauty (highlights)/ Tchaikovsky:
Hamlet Op. 67

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1989-11-06
Recording Venue: 3 & 6 November, 1989. 
Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Presto Recording of the Week
15th March 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2019
Concerto Choice
Also Recommended
Building a Library
November 2019
Also Recommended
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year


----------



## vincula

Exploring the music of *Berthold Goldschmidt*. _Cello concerto_ (Yo Yo Ma), _clarinet concerto_ (Sabine Meyer) and _clarinet concerto_ (Chantal Juillet). Top players all around. Pure joy. What an album! Absolutely unknown to me.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various liturgical/masonic works and concert arias part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_Psalm CXXIX: De profundis clamavi_ [_Out of the Depths Have I Cried unto Thee_] for mixed choir and continuo K93 (poss. 1757 ***):
_O heiliges Band der Freundschaft: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge_ [_O Sacred Bond of Friendship: Song of Praise from the Solemn Lodge of Johann_] - masonic song for tenor and piano K148 [Text: Ludwig Friedrich Lenz] (c. 1772):
_Sancta Maria, mater Dei_ [_Holy Mary, Mother of God_] - hymn for mixed choir, strings and organ K273 (1777):

(*** originally misattributed as a Mozart work from 1771, now thought to be by Georg Reutter the Younger)










_Exsultate, jubilate_ [_Exult, Rejoice_] - motet for soprano (originally castrato) and orchestra K165 [Text: unknown, poss. Venanzio Rauzzini] (1773 - partly rev. by 1780):










Mass no.10 [_Credo_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K257 (1776):










_Betracht dies Herz und frage mich_ [_Consider this heart and ask me_] - aria for soprano and orchestra from the _Grabmusik_ cantata K42 [Text: Ignaz Anton von Weiser] (1772):
_Ah, lo previdi/Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei_ [_Ah, I foresaw it!/Ah, fly from my sight_] - recitative and aria for soprano and orchestra, possibly intended for the opera _Andromeda_ by Giovanni Paisiello K272 [Text: Vittorio Amadeo Cigna-Santi] (1777):










_Litaniae Lauretenae_ [_Litany of Loreto_] in D for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K195 (1774):
Mass no.11 [_Piccolomesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K258 (1775 or 1776):
_Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento_ [_Litany of the Venerated Sacrament of the Altar_] in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K243 (1776):


----------



## Merl

A break from Shosty's SQs. String Quartets 1&2.


----------



## Malx

This morning a couple of plays of each of the two recordings I have in the collection of this weeks SQ thread choice:

*Shostakovich String Quartet No 2 - Pacifica Quartet & Borodin Quartet.*


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 15th Symphony - Barshai, WDR Orchestra. This has been criticised for being too perfunctory and for the orchestra being below par. I didn’t hear it that way. I rather liked it. 

Those who can, do. Those who can’t, criticise.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## haziz

*Duff, Arthur - Echoes of Georgian Dublin*
_RTE Sinfonieta - Gerard Victory
_


----------



## haziz

*Novak: Lady Godiva Overture*
_BBC Philharmonic - Libor Pesek_


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 4 - Pacifica Quartet.*

Having given quartet no 2 a final run through in both recordings mentioned ^^^^^^ I let the disc run on and played the fabulous 4th quartet.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## HerbertNorman

Igor Stravinsky "The Firebird" & "Scherzo à la Russe" : Igor Stravinsky conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153708


*Francis Poulenc*

Chamber Music

James Levine, piano
Ensemble Wien-Berlin

1989


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx' post reminded me that I bought some of Bach Concertos last week and hadn't yet played them, so here goes.










JS Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1

Bernhard Forck

Isabelle Faust, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin










JS Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2

Alina Ibragimova, Arcangelo & Jonathan Cohen










JS Bach: Triple Concerto

Florilegium










JS Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords BWV 1060 Arr. For Violin, Oboe, Strings and Continuo

Jeffrey Kahane

Hilary Hahn, Allan Vogel, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra










JS Bach: Concerto for 2 Pianos BWV 1061

Jacques Rouvier

David Fray, Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Jan Lisiecki (piano/director)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 4


----------



## vincula

Barbebleu said:


> Shostakovich 15th Symphony - Barshai, WDR Orchestra. This has been criticised for being too perfunctory and for the orchestra being below par. I didn't hear it that way. I rather liked it.
> 
> Those who can, do. Those who can't, criticise.


The _Brilliant_ Shostakovich/WDR/Barshai box must be one of my best purchases ever. It has lived with me since College and have even moved country of residence a few times too. So many fond memories attached to it. Even looking at the box on the shelf makes me smile. Love it to bits.

This double album from Brilliant the _Chamber Symphonies_, Barshai's own orchestration of some of Shostakovich's quartets, deserves an attentive audition.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Vasks

_Winds and Percussion Day_

*Wagner/Hindsley - Overture to "Flying Dutchman" (U. S. Marine Band/Government issued)
Arnold/Paynter - Four Scottish Dances (U.S. Air Force Heritage Band/Government issued)
Marcel Dupre - Heroic Poem (Dallas Wind Symphony/Reference)
Ole Schmidt - Hommage a Stravinsky (Royal Northern Collge of Music Wind Orchestra/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a joy!

View attachment 153712


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

String Quartets 1-2 & 4


----------



## opus55

Gluck: Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> *Dowland*
> 
> CD 4


Nice. I have the L'oiseau Lyre Collected Works of Dowland with various lutenists tackling Dowland's excellent lute music. Also Nigel North's Complete Dowland. A treasure trove indeed.


----------



## Malx

More quartets:

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 3 - Quatuor Danel*

*Martinů, String Quartets Nos 3 & 4 - Panocha Quartet.*


----------



## SanAntone

*A 14th-Century Salmagundi *(digital album)

Salmagundi: a savory dish composed of chopped meats, seafood, eggs, vegetables, and condiments; a mixture or hodgepodge; an assemblage of miscellaneous components.

Blue Heron's Salmagundi is a pleasing miscellany of music composed c. 1300-1400, a delightful salad of ingredients gathered from our storehouse of French and Italian songs, including virtuosic music by Guillaume de Machaut, Francesco Landini, and Jacob Senleches. Seven vocal soloists are featured along with medieval fiddles, harp, and lute.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony no.6 "Le Matin"

played by the Geneva Camerata on period instruments


----------



## Enthusiast

Two very contrasting CDs, both excellent and mood enhancing.

View attachment 153714
b
The Schoenberg sounds great but the stand out for me is the Korngold, a lovely work that should be much more popular.

And after all that moody lushness, I turned to this:

View attachment 153715

An extraordinary record of actually quite rich music for violin and viola by a number of composers including Scelsi, Holliger, Bartok, Martinu and Skalkottas. If it sounds like a chore to listen to it isn't so at all!


----------



## Bourdon

Barbebleu said:


> Nice. I have the L'oiseau Lyre Collected Works of Dowland with various lutenists tackling Dowland's excellent lute music. Also Nigel North's Complete Dowland. A treasure trove indeed.


I also have the L'oiseau Lyre Collected Works of Dowland and also Nigel North's Complete Dowland.The Bis recordings with Jacob Lindberg are less appealing to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Penderecki*

His first violin Concerto


----------



## Malx

*Handel, Complete Violin Sonatas - Andrew Manze (violin) & Richard Egarr (harpsichord).*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Recent listening:









*Mendelssohn - Piano Trios No. 1 and 2*
Borodin Trio

If it weren't for Brahms and Schubert Mendelssohn's would be my favorite Piano Trios. It's such youthful and vibrant but rich and probing music that needs a lot of gusto to come off. The sound on this recording is superb, and the cello playing is particularly great; couldn't tell you why though.


----------



## Gothos

Aah,nothing like a good toe-tapping tune to start your afternoon off right.
And as soon as this album is over,that's exactly what I'm going to play.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 70

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 60 "Il Distratto"

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various liturgical/masonic works and concert arias part two for tonight.

Mass no.15 [_Krönungsmesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K317 (1779):
Mass no.16 [_Missa solemnis_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K337 (1780):










_Vesperae solennes de Dominica_ [_Solemn Vespers for Sunday_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K321 (1779):
_Vesperae solennes de confessore_ [_Solemn Vespers for a Confessor_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K339 (1780):










_Misera! dove son!.../Ah! non son'io che parlo_ [_Alas! Where am I?/Ah, it is not I who speak_] K369 - recitative and aria from the opera _Ezio_ by Josef Mysliveček [Text: Pietro Metastasio] (1781):
_A questo seno deh vieni/Or che il cielo a me ti rende_ [_Ah, Come to my bosom/Now that heaven restores you to me_] K374 - recitative and aria from the opera _Sismano nel Mogol_ by Giovanii Paisello [Text: Giovanni di Gamerra] (1781):










Mass no.17 [_Große Messe_] in C-minor for two sopranos, tenor, bass, double mixed choir and large orchestra K427, arr. by Franz Beyer (1782-83 inc.):


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> I also have the L'oiseau Lyre Collected Works of Dowland and also Nigel North's Complete Dowland.The Bis recordings with Jacob Lindberg are less appealing to me.


I thought it was just me who found Lindberg less involving. My first love of course was Bream. His, now probably too forceful, approach to Dowland really hit home to me when I first heard him. He was , of course, a pioneer in this field.


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> W.A. Mozart - various liturgical/masonic works and concert arias part two for tonight.
> 
> Mass no.15 [_Krönungsmesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K317 (1779):
> Mass no.16 [_Missa solemnis_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K337 (1780):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vesperae solennes de Dominica_ [_Solemn Vespers for Sunday_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K321 (1779):
> _Vesperae solennes de confessore_ [_Solemn Vespers for a Confessor_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K339 (1780):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Misera! dove son!.../Ah! non son'io che parlo_ [_Alas! Where am I?/Ah, it is not I who speak_] K369 - recitative and aria from the opera _Ezio_ by Josef Mysliveček [Text: Pietro Metastasio] (1781):
> _A questo seno deh vieni/Or che il cielo a me ti rende_ [_Ah, Come to my bosom/Now that heaven restores you to me_] K374 - recitative and aria from the opera _Sismano nel Mogol_ by Giovanii Paisello [Text: Giovanni di Gamerra] (1781):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass no.17 [_Große Messe_] in C-minor for two sopranos, tenor, bass, double mixed choir and large orchestra K427, arr. by Franz Beyer (1782-83 inc.):


Love the Janowitz. The others are not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153716
> 
> 
> Aah,nothing like a good toe-tapping tune to start your afternoon off right.
> And as soon as this album is over,that's exactly what I'm going to play.


Well, son of a gun; I'm listening to that now also.


----------



## Gothos

The hits just keep a'comin'.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 80

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

Barbebleu said:


> I thought it was just me who found Lindberg less involving. My first love of course was Bream. His, now probably too forceful, approach to Dowland really hit home to me when I first heard him. He was , of course, a pioneer in this field.


I love this album


----------



## Malx

*Helena Tulve, Arboles llorian por lluvia - soloists, various chamber ensembles, Estonian NSO, Olari Elts*.

Various works featuring combinations of voices, chamber ensembles and orchestra.
Not likely to be to everyones taste but certainly worth a try, I am growing into some of pieces more readily than others but she appears to me to be a talented composer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153721


*Luigi Boccherini*

Cello Concerto, G480
Quintet, F451
Quintet, G436
Sextet, G463

Accademia Ottoboni

2015


----------



## WNvXXT

I get my best listening ideas from talkclassical.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2 & 6 Préludes
Sviatoslav Richter (Piano)
Stanisław Wisłocki & Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra*

Disc 2 from the DG Pianist of the Century 9 disc set.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Musica Viva Festival 2008 
(5 SACD + 1 CD - set)

disc 4 => Chaya Czernowin - Pilgerfahrten


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*

Skrowaczewski makes a compelling case for this piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> Love the Janowitz. _The others are not really my cup of tea_.


What, the actual recordings or the works themselves?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Magical Worlds of Sound

Music by : George Crumb, Stefano Gervasoni & Georg Friedrich Haas

Makrokosmos Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975) - *Symphony* *#8* Op.65 in C Minor (1943)
Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky. Label: Melodiya. 24/96 kHz Hi-Res Download, Qobuz (NLA, IINW).

The more I listen to this cycle, the more it confirms my initial response that Sladkovsky has delivered the finest complete set of Shostakovich symphonies out there ..... The first complete cycle to come out of Russia since the 1980s. And the sound quality is spectacular ('scuse the mixed metaphor).

It's when I hear performances like this that it doesn't matter how many times I've listened to #8, I just can't tire of it (oh to think, what if Karajan had recorded this symphony with the BPO!!?).


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










Currently- CD 1 of 4 - Samuel Coleridge-Taylor's "Violin Concerto in D minor":









*Lorraine McAslan (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Nicholas Braithwate (conductor)*


----------



## premont

SanAntone said:


> *A 14th-Century Salmagundi *(digital album)
> Blue Heron's Salmagundi is a pleasing miscellany of music composed c. 1300-1400, a delightful salad of ingredients gathered from our storehouse of French and Italian songs, including virtuosic music by Guillaume de Machaut, Francesco Landini, and Jacob Senleches. Seven vocal soloists are featured along with medieval fiddles, harp, and lute.


Looks interesting. Thanks for mentioning it, but ... playing time 39 minutes!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 7
Residentie Orkest Den Haag - Neeme Järvi
live recording - febr. 2007 (SACD)


----------



## Barbebleu

Bourdon said:


> I love this album


Absolutely. Dances of Dowland is another favourite and Golden Age of English Lute Music. In fact everything that Bream recorded basically!:lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Robert Schumann *(1810-1856) - *String* *Quartet* *#3 *Op.41 in A (1842)
Takács Quartet, Hyperion. Download.

This is a wonderful performance, splendidly recorded. I can't compare it as it's the only recording I have in my library .....


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich Chamber Symphonies Op. 49a, 110a and 118a. Arrangements by Barshai of SQs 1, 8 & 10 respectively. Barshai and the Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano. Really excellent stuff.


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> What, the actual recordings or the works themselves?


The works. I should have been more specific.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153729


*Leoš Janáček*

In the Mist
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
On an Overgrown Path
A Recollection

András Schiff, piano

2001


----------



## Colin M

Schumann, Symphony No. 3. Karajan, Berlin (1971)

I was struck by a comment earlier today from a learned poster about what Shostakovich Symphony No 8 might have sounded like under the maestro’s hand in Berlin. I am going to ponder that wonderful possibility for a long while yet.

And it took me back to the what if the maestro had never recorded all of Schumann. Especially this great work which he so loved and performed again and again.


----------



## mparta

Whichever performance I hear and become accustomed to, I prefer, right now this. Of my favorite music, I think, hard to think of anything else that captivates me like Pelleas.


----------



## 13hm13

Alfredo Casella plays his Triplo Concerto Op.56 with Poltronieri, Bonucci and Koussevitzky (1936)


----------



## 13hm13

Casella Paganiniana
... on ...

Rachmaninoff / Casella, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy - Symphonic Dances / Paganiniana


----------



## Joe B




----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op.33


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


----------



## Conrad2

Legendary Rubinstein: Chopin: Nocturnes & Mazurkas
Arthur Rubinstein
Label: Wagner Classics
Release Year: 2013








Mazurkas No. 1 to No. 20. (Work recommended by BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist).


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume 2

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Dante Yenque, Ozéas Arantes & Samuel Hamzem (horn) & Darrin Coleman Milling (bass trombone), Linda Bustani and Ilan Rechtman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 1 for guitar
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 4 for three horns & trombone
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 6 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 8 for large orchestra & 2 pianos
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 9 for orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini - String Quartets Nos. 2 & 5

Hausmusick London


----------



## Mark Dee

My work day music is the solo piano channel on Accuradio. Here is the first selection:


----------



## Chilham

de la Halle: Robin Et Marion

Claude Bernatchez

Ensemble Anonymous


----------



## chill782002

elgars ghost said:


> That's a really enjoyable box. Pity Hyperion never got around to recording Simpson's concertos - that would have rounded the orchestral output off very nicely. That said, we owe Hyperion a great deal - had it not been for them there'd have been precious little of Simpson's music to savour.


Wholeheartedly agree. I'm glad I picked it up when I did; it's quite difficult / expensive to get hold of nowadays. Simpson's music deserves to be better known.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Brand new.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various liturgical/masonic works and concert arias part three of three either side of mowing the lawn (assuming the rain holds off...)

_Bella mia fiamma, addio/Resta, oh cara_ [_My dearest love, farewell/Stay, my dearest_] K528 - recitative and aria from the 'festa teatrale' _Cerere placate_ by Niccolò Jommelli [Text: Michele Sarconi] (1787):
_Alma grande e nobil core_ [_A great soul and noble heart_] K578 - aria from the opera _I due baroni di Rocca Azzurra_ by Domenico Cimarosa [Text: Guiseppe Palomba] (1789):
_Vado, ma dove? oh Dei!_ [_I go, but whither, ye gods!_] K583 - aria from the opera _Il burbero di buon core_ by Vincente Martin y Soler [Text: poss. Lorenzo Da Ponte] (1789):










_Dir, Seele des Weltalls_ [_You, Soul of the Universe_] - cantata for boy soprano, male choir and orchestra K429 [Text: Lorenz Leopold Haschka] (1783 - inc.):
_Lied zur Gesellenreise: Die ihr einem neuen Grad_ [_Journeyman song: You, That Are of a New Grade_] - masonic song for tenor and organ K468 [Text:Joseph Franz Ratschky] (1785):
_Die Mauererfreude_ [_Masonic joy_] - masonic cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra K471 [Text: Franz Petran] (1785):
_Zerfließet heut, geliebte Brüder/Ihr unsre neuen Leiter_ [_Disperse Today, Beloved Brethren/You are Our New Leader_] - two masonic songs for tenor, male choir and organ K483/484 [Text: Augustin Veith von Schittlersberg] (1785):
_Ave verum corpus_ [_Hail, true body_] - motet for mixed choir, organ and orchestra K618 [Text: Eucharistic hymn] (1791):
_Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltalls Schöpfer erht_ [_You, That Revere the Creator of the Immense Universe_] - 'a little German cantata' for tenor and piano K619 [Text: Franz Heinrich Ziegenhagen] (1791):
_Laut verkünde unsre Freude_ [_Declare loudly, Our Friends_] - 'little Masonic cantata' for two tenors, baritone, male choir and orchestra K623 [Text: Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):
_Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen_ [_Let Us With Joined Hands_] for male choir and organ K623a final chorus for the previous work [Text: uncertain - poss. Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):










Mass no.18 [_Requiem_] in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K626, posth. completed by Franz Xaver Süssmayr (1791 inc.):


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975) - *Symphony* *#8* Op.65 in C Minor (1943)
> Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky. Label: Melodiya. 24/96 kHz Hi-Res Download, Qobuz (NLA, IINW).
> 
> The more I listen to this cycle, the more it confirms my initial response that Sladkovsky has delivered the finest complete set of Shostakovich symphonies out there ..... The first complete cycle to come out of Russia since the 1980s. And the sound quality is spectacular ('scuse the mixed metaphor).
> 
> It's when I hear performances like this that it doesn't matter how many times I've listened to #8, I just can't tire of it (oh to think, what if Karajan had recorded this symphony with the BPO!!?).


I must listen to this set! I have just read a very detailed and informative review of this box on Amazon by user Boris Godunov. I have decided to copy and paste his review here. Could be relevant for some. AS it is too long, I will split it up in two.

*PART ONE*

_This brand new cycle of all Shostakovich's symphonies is a must buy because of its outstanding performance, great interpretation, and magnificent recording. The Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra and their music director Alexander Sladkovsky are largely unfamiliar on the international musical circuit; however, they have been touring to Western Europe making well reviewed visits to Germany and the Musikverein in Vienna in recent years. Melodiya have issued a box set of Mahler symphonies 1, 5 and 9 coupled with the vintage recordings by Kondrashin and the Moscow Philharmonic, and, a well-received set of all the Shostakovich concertos with outstanding young Russian soloists. Sladkovsky was educated in Moscow and St Petersburg and began working with orchestras in St Petersburg, before guest conducting with different Russian orchestras. He worked as an assistant to Mariss Jansons, and to Mstislav Rostropovich. The orchestra which is based in Kazan has a distinguished history particularly when they were under Nathan Rakhlin (1967-1979). Rakhlin with the USSR SSO gave the world premiere of Shostakovich's Eleventh Symphony in 1957, other conductors in the Tatar orchestra's history include Mark Paverman, Fuat Mansurov and Vladimir Ziva. Since he was appointed in 2010, Sladkovsky has created a top-class ensemble with some marvellously gifted musicians, significantly the orchestra were given Italian instruments as a gift by the President of Tatarstan.
This new set of Shostakovich symphonies is notable because it is the first to be set down by an orchestra out with the two main cities of Moscow and St Petersburg and it is the first Russian complete recordings since the cycle under Rozhdestvensky and the Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra. The latter was released by JVC in Japan, and in the UK by Olympia in the 1980s, and later by BMG Melodiya in the 1990s. This cycle may be difficult to get hold of, however the remastered 2006 issue on CD by Melodiya under Kondrashin is available. I have compared the new set with Kondrashin's cycle, with Mravinsky's recordings, and by Dmitrij Kitajenko and the Gurzenich Orchestra Köln issued by Capriccio in 2005. There is an incomplete cycle by Gergiev and his Mariinsky Orchestra on the Mariinsky label, which currently lacks nos. 12, 13, and 14. The 2016 box from Melodiya with different conductors and orchestras recorded between 1961 and 1984 is of historic importance.
This new sturdy Melodiya box comes with two 26-page booklets, one in Russian the other in English with informative and well translated studies by Boris Mukosey, albeit without translations of the vocal works, and biographies on Sladkovsky, orchestra, choir and soloists. An admirable feature of this release are El Lisitsky's paintings of the 1920s and 1930s period of Soviet art which decorate each cardboard sleeve, the most attractive I have seen from this company. This release was sponsored by KPMG, and the Novy Vek bank, who supported previous release of the Shostakovich concertos. The 'Leningrad' symphony is on two CDs, and the Symphony No 3 takes up one CD, and there are no fillers, like Kitajenko's set, but Kondrashin's has the Second Violin Concerto, the Execution of Stepan Razin, and two orchestral and choral pieces.
One of the great assets of this new Melodiya set is that the Tatarstan musicians apply themselves to the early pieces as they would the more celebrated works by this composer. It is clear the conductor's respectful treatment has allowed him to make his own judgement on interpreting Shostakovich. One issue which makes this cycle very desirable is the outstanding quality of the recordings. They are of a very high standard, made in the Saydeshev State Concert Hall, Kazan in August 2016, and the engineers (Producer: Vladimir Ryabenko Engineer: Pavel Timofeyev) have caught the acoustics admirably and where the sound benefits this orchestra. The mike settings are close, but not overly so.
It becomes obvious the orchestra have a magnificent woodwind group for Symphony No 1 is admirably performed, notably the clarinet of Arthur Mukhametshin and the flute of Venera Porfirieva, and the brass group led by Sergey Antonov. With the sharp woodwind and brilliant intonation, Shostakovich's penchant for irony and grotesque is fully expressed, and in the second movement, Sladkovsky adopts a quick pace, this is Shostakovich with a smile, and the piano playing of Edward Akhmatov is extraordinary. There was just a hint of the conductor's voice at the end. In the third movement, we hear the admirable first violin of Nikolay Usanov, and the brilliant trumpet solo by Denis Petrov. In the finale, the ensemble playing is excellent, fast paced, and a great climax. In making evaluations, Jansons has made three recordings all of which are recommended and it's difficult to dismiss Kondrashin's fine recording either, a common feature of Kitajenko's traversal of the Shostakovich symphonies is the close miking and high level of recording.
Symphony No 2 is a remarkable recording from Sladkovsky's musicians for we hear the low strings invoking a gathering of the masses, the developing theme is infectious, for the brass enter the fray with a solo from the trumpet, suddenly it explodes in quirky sounds, anticipating Ligeti and Penderecki forty years later, and soon we hear a factory horn, followed by the mixed chorus, and a repetition of the factory horn all culminating in a superbly controlled culmination. This is a revelatory recording because Sladkovsky treats the symphony as a work from the composer's early pioneering years when he was influenced by the revolution and it comes across as a genuinely thought-provoking avant-garde symphony.
Symphony No 3 follows in the similar socialist-realist mode and fascinates as it emerges as a sincere symphonic work. The opening clarinet threnody by Dmitry Zgonnik is soulful, the plucking strings spring a tentative mood, and the woodwind are again stunning, the second idea on the brass is superbly played as if they really believe in this music, with the clarion calls from the brass and scurrying strings, gorgeous strains from the trumpet, corresponding to the clarinet of Zgonnik. The beautiful graceful theme which develops to a heroic theme on woodwind and brass races to a brilliantly mad climax as if for an execution when a drum-roll relieves the tension. Sladkovsky's treatment of these two early neglected symphonies are the surprize of this set and prepares one for the fine interpretations to come.
With the opening dramatic entry of Symphony No 4, it is clear there are outstanding virtuosi in this orchestra, the phrasing is excellent throughout, and there is a beautiful flute passage again from Porfirieva in the second movement, through to the final bars, there is a marvellously held atmosphere of suspense, quietude, with a masterly build-up from assertive and strong power, excitement, control of different emotions, flutes, oboes, with a fragmentary waltz section, and fantastic playing from musicians as if their lives depend on it, and then, as if time stands still, a quite marvellous performance. Kondrashin's is a masterly hard driven recording bringing all the stress and passion from the score, and while the Tatars play magnificently here, there is just less angst here than the Muscovites.
By the time we come to the Symphony No 5, Sladkovsky's recordings are at a marginally lower recording level than those by Kitajenko allowing for easier listening on headphones, and of course they excel in the detail whereas despite the remastering of the Kondrashin cycle, these modern digital recordings made in Kazan are better. With the momentous opening, followed by thoughtful and reflective playing, there arrives an idea of great beauty, with superb playing by the solo flute of Porfirieva, balanced by the piano and the brass chorale, in the second movement, the tempi are brisk, slickly played, almost a perfect balance in recording, a theme from the brass intones music from Benatzky's The White Horse Inn, followed again by wonderful flute playing! In the slow movement, the conductor adopts a funereal pace, and this is most sensitively controlled, the flute and clarinets share the probing theme, trailed by a plaintive cry of the bassoon of Ramil Safin. In the finale, Sladkovsky takes a brisk tempo, the strings are triumphant and celebratory, and then a slow build-up of momentum; harp, timpani, brass, woodwind join in with a clarion call from the brass and drums, the tension builds, at a steady pace, and triumph comes at a steady pace on the timpani. General recommendations for this symphony may be the Ancerl Supraphon recording, also Maxim Shostakovich's with the USSR SSO on Melodiya, and of course the three recordings by Mravinsky's Leningraders.
In Sladkovsky's take on Symphony No 6, the opening allows for great expectation, with glorious playing from the trumpet of Denis Petrov, and again flute with the cor anglais in an almost heavenly section. In the second movement, there is some mercurial woodwind playing, with the high-flying flute of Porfirieva beautifully announced. In the finale a brisk tempo with a merry dance suiting a cheerful mood, joyful super-fast tempo, hinting at Haydn and Rossini, with the hint of reserve a parody on Mozart's Symphony No 40, just before the finale. Again Mravinsky's 1965 live recording is a choice despite the deficiencies in recording.
To displace Svetlanov's fine 1968 recording is difficult, but here the Tatarstan musicians come close, this Symphony No 7 has a slower tempo than Kondrashin or Kitajenko, there is beautiful oboe playing at 5 minutes from Andrew Shubin, just before the great march with the famous rhythm on the strings, a quoting of Danilo's song from Lehar's Merry Widow, wonderful interplay of the woodwind, and piano, at 12 minutes, the great theme is at its height, this is great magnificent playing, at 19 minutes there is a solo on cor anglais from Nikitin and then the piano allows for the tread of reality, the brass invokes a threat and the woodwind heroic theme of before, rise in tempo, like a Wagnerian warning, a return of the serene beauty, barely alive. In the second movement, a beautiful gentle leisurely theme on the clarinet of Mukhametshin, bassoon, in a romantic idyllic interlude. The slow movement is performed magnificently, and the finale arrives with the motif of victory with which it begins, akin to Beethoven's Fifth Symphony, superbly brings this outstanding recording to a suitable culmination. Ancerl on Supraphon also made an fine recording, and Bernstein's second setting on DG is a fine modern recording, one of the best. Kondrashin adopts a brisk pace throughout, and certainly emphasises the dramaturgical sense of the Seventh.
In the second of the war trilogy, Symphony No 8, Sladkovsky takes a marginally slower opening, with the second theme at 5 minutes, there is a spine-chilling beauty with almost funereal pace, allowing for a great build of tension at 13 minutes, later at 17 minutes, the brass, woodwind deliver a great climax, after which the cor anglais is accompanied by fluttering strings, at 21 minutes, it settles down, and we return to the opening hesitant theme. In the allegretto, there is bright piccolo and woodwind interplay, and a reprise of the cheeky tune on the woodwind, the strings return to normality as an intermission from the previous angst. In the spirited allegro, the strident toccata idea on low strings and the trumpet of Dmitry Trubakov is spectacular, with a clarion call, the violins are immaculate in their intonations, the brass give warning shots, and the horns, the trumpet, tam-tam, and timpani all build to a terrible thunder clap which opens the Largo where we descend into despair, entering an icy landscape, almost immobile with the beauty of the horn play of Sergey Antonov. In the finale, with a bright idea on flute, life reappears, with the build-up again through threatening chords from the violin of Maxim Manasypov, the tension subsides with wonderful heavenly playing from the strings and finally peace. It is difficult to find a competitor to Mravinsky's Eight, either in interpretation or starkness in musicality from the 1972 recording, though Kondrashin's is still highly recommended. But this new version by Sladkovsky's musicians is deservedly among the best.
Kondrashin is superb in the last war symphony, yet in Sladkovsky's Symphony No 9, the chirpy woodwinds, all in a mode of high spirits, are magnificent, and the trumpet solo is to die for! In the Largo, there is an exemplary brilliant brass section and wonderful bassoon play from Safin. In the bright, and chirpy allegretto, there is tremendous build-up of excitement, as if a circus parody, driven all at great pace. Kitajenko's musicians provide splendid musicianship, but to my mind they are just a bit behind in the Tatarstan handling of this mercurial piece, and marginally slower!
In Sladkovsky's take on the magisterial Symphony No 10 there is beautiful playing on strings, masterly controlled and amid threatening atmosphere. The scherzo, with a hint of the Georgian folk song Suliko, is brilliant, stirring, tremendously exciting, not fearsome, all driven at fantastic pace, every department of the orchestra on top form. In the slow movement, there emerges magisterial playing, the horn solo by Antonov invoking a Mahler song 'life and death are dark', while the strings develop an episode of great tension, before return to solo horn. In the finale, the we hear a mysterious uninviting mood, on the solitary cor anglais, and delivering of the Suliko idea challenging the monogram D.SCH, and a transition to exciting, upbeat, optimistic finale. Karajan's first recording on DG remains among the finest, together with Mravinsky's and that of Kondrashin. Kitajenko produces an outstanding performance, but certainly the Tatarstan musicians present fine competition here.
Now we approach two mature Shostakovich works influenced by 'socialist-realism', in Symphony No 11, the Tatarstan orchestra provide tremendously exciting playing, Sladkovsky directs his orchestra in evoking the mixture of events and the emotions narrated here and evincing noticeable influences from Musorgsky. Kondrashin never seemed to take these 'revolutionary' symphonies seriously; he doesn't allow the 'protest songs' to emerge from the score convincingly, racing over the music in his usual manner, certainly Kitajenko allows these themes to emerge fully, but still Sladkovsky gives the better performance both in interpretation and quality of playing.
Surprisingly, Mravinsky performed this work often, and his recordings are the best, perhaps only matched by Kitajenko, the strength of Sladkovsky's recording of Symphony No 12 is the relentless momentum, with crystal clear woodwind, articulation of the strident noble theme, 'brothers to the sun' a worker's song, later allowing for bombastic brass, and some thrilling playing by strings. His treatment of the adagio, is almost like a liturgy, with beautiful playing from clarinet and bassoon, and an immaculate build of tempo, with the clarity of instruments, their playing revealing as if they believe in this music, the allegro theme of victory emerges sincerely, celebratory, joyful, bombastic, also thrilling.
With Sladkovsky's Symphony No 13, the tempo is slow, in the great opening movement 'Baby Yar', the Moscow-based Masters of Choral Singing are outstanding, and the bass soloist is deeply inside this music, and the brass accompaniment are tremendous. Pyotr Migunov doesn't have the grit of Gromadsky, but he is a fine actor/singer, in the mould of Nesterenko who is on the Kitajenko recording, Sladkovsky's tempo is exactly right, with the obligatory wit in 'Humour', while in the 'Careers', the mood is serene, evocative, and very moving. Kondrashin gave the world premiere, is excellent but the texts in his 1967 Melodiya recording (with the excellent Artur Eizen), uses the second version, whilst both Sladkovsky and Kitajenko use the original text which emphasises the anti-Semitism condemned in Yevtushenko's poem. There is a recording of the 1962 premiere issued by the Moscow Conservatoire, however this is difficult to get hold of, but that would be a historical recommendation.
In the Symphony No 14 there are presented playing of beautifully articulated strings, striking orchestral dynamics, and two great voices in the two soloists. Throughout, there is great characterisation by Migunov and Natalia Muradymova of the varied poems. This is a great performance, both in the solo singing of 'De Profundis' and in the two duets accompanied by fine percussion, and a wonderful cello solo from Mikhail Grinchuk. Throughout this work, which to my mind is more influenced by Musorgsky than Mahler, there are so many different mood changes, from the deathly, to the melodramatic, exaltation, reflection and mocking to the shocking 'Der Tod des Dichters'. Muradymova was educated at the Urals State Conservatoire and is at the Stanislavsky Opera in Moscow and has great prospects it would appear based on this recording. Her voice is as close to the great Vishnevskaya's voice as I have heard, she certainly comes close to an ideal in this tortuous and difficult part. Migunov is excellent, with a wonderfully sensitive voice, the texts are all sung in Russian.

_

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A recent purchase for me and my first listen to this opera.

What an extraordinary piece this is, thrillingly and intensely dramatic and this is a terrific performance. I can't imagine it being done better than it is here. Van Dam is at the height of his powers and is absolutely superb in an incredibly taxing role. The rest of the cast, with big names brought in to sing quite small roles, could hardly be bettered and the Monte Carlo orchestra play superbly under Lawrence Foster.

This is the most exciting discovery I've made in a long time. I can only assume that the difficulty of finding a bass-baritone to fulfil the role of Oedipe is the only reason it is not performed more often, because the opera truly is a twentieth century masterpiece.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Gustav Mahler 4th Symphony - Sir Colin Davis Bavarian Radio Symphony 
Orchestra


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975) - *Symphony* *#8* Op.65 in C Minor (1943)
> Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky. Label: Melodiya. 24/96 kHz Hi-Res Download, Qobuz (NLA, IINW).
> 
> The more I listen to this cycle, the more it confirms my initial response that Sladkovsky has delivered the finest complete set of Shostakovich symphonies out there ..... The first complete cycle to come out of Russia since the 1980s. And the sound quality is spectacular ('scuse the mixed metaphor).
> 
> It's when I hear performances like this that it doesn't matter how many times I've listened to #8, I just can't tire of it (oh to think, what if Karajan had recorded this symphony with the BPO!!?).


*PART TWO*

_Bringing this outstanding cycle to a suitable culmination, Sladkovsky's Symphony No 15 showcases his orchestra's superb virtues with magical flute playing, xylophone, trumpet, the 'William Tell' quotation, driven by a great momentum, and real dramatic edge. In the adagio, there is some strikingly fine playing from funereal brass, solos from violin and cello intoning a plaintive melody, heart-rending, like the breathing of a dying man, while Sladkovsky directs in the allegretto a return of life, cheeky, parody, Shostakovich as joker, cocking a sardonic smile at life. With the motif from Brunnhilde's death from 'Die Walkure', the introduction on timpani, graceful music-making and then building of tension to the terrible climax, fearful and then reflective mood, intonation of Wagner's theme again, and a slow, burning out, on the xylophone heard as if a dying heart.
To sum up, the Kondrashin cycle is of great importance, however, despite recommendations, notably, the Fifth, Sixth, Eighth, and Ninth, there is a penchant to take a fast pace, in his attempt to bring out the drama of the music, this is not necessarily a weakness, there is also the question of the standard of playing with problems in reeds and strings in Soviet orchestras in the sixties, albeit the problems in recording are mostly overcome through remastering. The Kitajenko cycle is excellently played throughout albeit the recording is higher than closely miked, several are from live concerts at the Köln Philharmonie, whilst others are from a local studio, Kitajenko's timings are quite longer in several symphonies, more than ten minutes in the Seventh, Eighth, and Tenth symphonies, while Sladkovsky is quite close to Kondrashin's timing, usually a few minutes behind. Briefly, Rozhdestvensky's cycle with the Ministry of Culture SO, has an unnatural brilliance which is occasionally off-putting, and the standard of musicality is lower than other Russian orchestras. Jansons cycle for EMI has different orchestras and is inconsistent, whereas the Haitinck cycle for Decca features different orchestras, although the standard of playing and recording is excellent, one wonders how much the musicians are 'inside' this music, for Haitinck's are like 'orchestral showpieces' without depth and gravitas, which is not the case with Sladkovsky's cycle. One feature in judging these different cycles is that the Kondrashin cycle was performed by musicians who were living during the 'Sturm und Drang' of the Soviet era and the music was 'inside them', whilst that is not the case with the German musicians and neither is it with Sladkovsky's musicians. Today's musicians in Russia have different problems in their daily lives, more of economic uncertainty than that of life and death, however, there is the question of where Shostakovich's symphonies lie in the musical sense. I think the great merit of this cycle by Sladkovsky and his musicians is that they perform them as classics, as musical masterpieces by one of the great 20th century composers. This new cycle can be judged as the best performed, best interpreted and one of the best recorded available all-round and can be highly recommended._

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HerbertNorman

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975) - *Symphony* *#8* Op.65 in C Minor (1943)
> Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Sladkovsky. Label: Melodiya. 24/96 kHz Hi-Res Download, Qobuz (NLA, IINW).
> 
> The more I listen to this cycle, the more it confirms my initial response that Sladkovsky has delivered the finest complete set of Shostakovich symphonies out there ..... The first complete cycle to come out of Russia since the 1980s. And the sound quality is spectacular ('scuse the mixed metaphor).
> 
> It's when I hear performances like this that it doesn't matter how many times I've listened to #8, I just can't tire of it (oh to think, what if Karajan had recorded this symphony with the BPO!!?).


Henry , this is gonna be a must listen for me next week! My favourite sets are the Kondrashin (Moscow PO) and the Barshai (WDR Orchestra). I also own a Mariss Janssons set , that I quite like.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacck

Tsaraslondon said:


> What an extraordinary piece this is, thrillingly and intensely dramatic and this is a terrific performance. I can't imagine it being done better than it is here. Van Dam is at the height of his powers and is absolutely superb in an incredibly taxing role. The rest of the cast, with big names brought in to sing quite small roles, could hardly be bettered and the Monte Carlo orchestra play superbly under Lawrence Foster.
> 
> This is the most exciting discovery I've made in a long time. I can only assume that the difficulty of finding a bass-baritone to fulfil the role of Oedipe is the only reason it is not performed more often, because the opera truly is a twentieth century masterpiece.


it is a great opera. To digest operas, I sometimes listen to them repeatedly as background music while working. It takes several listenings (possibly more than 10) for the melodies to start seeping into my consciousness. The last two operas I did were Pelleas and Melissande by Debussy and this one. Honestly, after 10 listenings to both of them, I think this one is superior (ie I enjoy it more). Enescu in general is pretty underrated. Try his 3rd symphony, if you dont know it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jacck said:


> it is a great opera. To digest operas, I sometimes listen to them repeatedly as background music while working. It takes several listenings (possibly more than 10) for the melodies to start seeping into my consciousness. The last two operas I did were Pelleas and Melissande by Debussy and this one. Honestly, after 10 listenings to both of them, I think this one is superior (ie I enjoy it more). Enescu in general is pretty underrated. Try his 3rd symphony, if you dont know it.


I wouldn't say it was superior to *Pelléas et Mélisande* but it's certainly more dramatic, as befits its subject matter and it has definitely been unfairly neglected. The Debussy opera is a great favourite of mine and I find something new in it each time I hear or see it. It does not give up its secrets easily and, in many ways, its probably the most subtle opera in the repertoire.

That said, I'd definitely place the Enescu as one of the greatest masterpieces of twentieth century opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Clarinet Trios

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Tafelmusik. Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion.

Disk 2


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Scherzo fantastique, Le roi des étoiles, Le Chant du Rossignol, L'Histoire du Soldat (Concert Suite) - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

There are times when I believe Stravinsky excels in these shorter pieces more than the big ballets. An excellent disc which I have in the DG Boulez/Stravinsky box but I like the original covers better hence the image below.


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> *PART TWO*
> 
> _Bringing this outstanding cycle to a suitable culmination, Sladkovsky's Symphony No 15 showcases his orchestra's superb virtues with magical flute playing, xylophone, trumpet, the 'William Tell' quotation, driven by a great momentum, and real dramatic edge. In the adagio, there is some strikingly fine playing from funereal brass, solos from violin and cello intoning a plaintive melody, heart-rending, like the breathing of a dying man, while Sladkovsky directs in the allegretto a return of life, cheeky, parody, Shostakovich as joker, cocking a sardonic smile at life. With the motif from Brunnhilde's death from 'Die Walkure', the introduction on timpani, graceful music-making and then building of tension to the terrible climax, fearful and then reflective mood, intonation of Wagner's theme again, and a slow, burning out, on the xylophone heard as if a dying heart.
> To sum up, the Kondrashin cycle is of great importance, however, despite recommendations, notably, the Fifth, Sixth, Eighth, and Ninth, there is a penchant to take a fast pace, in his attempt to bring out the drama of the music, this is not necessarily a weakness, there is also the question of the standard of playing with problems in reeds and strings in Soviet orchestras in the sixties, albeit the problems in recording are mostly overcome through remastering. The Kitajenko cycle is excellently played throughout albeit the recording is higher than closely miked, several are from live concerts at the Köln Philharmonie, whilst others are from a local studio, Kitajenko's timings are quite longer in several symphonies, more than ten minutes in the Seventh, Eighth, and Tenth symphonies, while Sladkovsky is quite close to Kondrashin's timing, usually a few minutes behind. Briefly, Rozhdestvensky's cycle with the Ministry of Culture SO, has an unnatural brilliance which is occasionally off-putting, and the standard of musicality is lower than other Russian orchestras. Jansons cycle for EMI has different orchestras and is inconsistent, whereas the Haitinck cycle for Decca features different orchestras, although the standard of playing and recording is excellent, one wonders how much the musicians are 'inside' this music, for Haitinck's are like 'orchestral showpieces' without depth and gravitas, which is not the case with Sladkovsky's cycle. One feature in judging these different cycles is that the Kondrashin cycle was performed by musicians who were living during the 'Sturm und Drang' of the Soviet era and the music was 'inside them', whilst that is not the case with the German musicians and neither is it with Sladkovsky's musicians. Today's musicians in Russia have different problems in their daily lives, more of economic uncertainty than that of life and death, however, there is the question of where Shostakovich's symphonies lie in the musical sense. I think the great merit of this cycle by Sladkovsky and his musicians is that they perform them as classics, as musical masterpieces by one of the great 20th century composers. This new cycle can be judged as the best performed, best interpreted and one of the best recorded available all-round and can be highly recommended._
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Quite a recommendation!

I stumbled across this cycle a little while ago. I say _stumbled_, because I'd found an excellently priced download of the complete Kondrashin set on Qobuz and also saw this was available as a complete 24/96 Hi-Res download for about £11-£12. I hadn't read any reviews or knew what the thinking was about the performances but I thought it made sense to get it anyway (I also posted a link to it (and the Kondrashin and another set) on the 'ridiculous bargains' thread so TC people could avail themselves of the bargain).

I was very surprised when I listened to a few of the symphonies because I couldn't understand why I'd not heard anything about such an amazing set. Anyway, they are still rather ignored, much to people's loss.

Your quote is from Gregor Tassie's review on Music Web International which I happened upon post-purchase. Her'e more from his review .....


"This brand-new cycle of all Shostakovich's symphonies is a must buy because of its outstanding performance, great interpretation, and magnificent recording. The Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra and their music director Alexander Sladkovsky are largely unfamiliar on the international musical circuit; however, they have been touring to Western Europe making well reviewed visits to Germany and the Musikverein in Vienna in recent years....."


----------



## Pelleas

I am still surveying the earlier works of Arthur Honegger and there were a bunch of them in the latter part of WWI and during the six subsequent years. Questions are gradually being answered this way such as in what style was Honegger predisposed to write as a member of The Six? When does one detect in his music the influence of Stravinsky? What led him to write his symphonic movement "Pacific 231", perhaps his first great success?

There was little gaiety and insouciance in his early chamber music which mostly featured the strings. This characteristic clearly distinguishes the Swiss from his fellow French affiliates in the immediate after-war years. Notwithstanding his Chant de joie and the pretty Summer Pastoral, he wrote more in the vein of Florent Schmitt than of any other members of The Six. His very serious oratorio Roi David, Honegger's first major production, further underscores these aesthetic differences.

But Honegger was also imaginative, if not inventive, in his use of symphonic variations and Stravinskyan like rhythms. Skating Rink, which he called a choreographic symphony, was the first step in that direction. Then he short work called La Roue (The Wheel) was the prototype for Pacific 231.

Honegger's oratorios King David and Judith make abundant use of a narrator. But other than that they follow standard compositional techniques for this genre.

Just highlighting some the recordings I have listened to:


----------



## HenryPenfold

HerbertNorman said:


> Henry , this is gonna be a must listen for me next week! My favourite sets are the Kondrashin (Moscow PO) and the Barshai (WDR Orchestra). I also own a Mariss Janssons set , that I quite like.
> Thanks for sharing


I too have the Barshai and it has given sterling service down the years! Maris Jansons' symphony #4 is one of the best out there.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

^^^

I enjoyed Sladkovsky's symphony cycle immensely - it's right up there with Kondrashin and Barshai imho. There's also a fine 3-disc set of the complete Shostakovich Concertos by Sladkovsky and some excellent young soloists, which I'm listening to right now.


----------



## Rogerx

French duets

Steven Osborne (piano), Paul Lewis (piano)

Debussy: 6 Epigraphes antiques
Debussy: Petite Suite
Fauré: Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Poulenc: Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Stravinsky: Three Easy Pieces for Piano Duet


----------



## SanAntone

*Robert Schumann* - _String Quartet No.1_, Op. 41/1
Cherubini Quartet






Schumann's string quartets don't seem to get much love on TC. I think they contain some of his best music.


----------



## Merl

More Brahms chamber music for me. If i didnt know better I'd say Merl was up to something.....


----------



## SanAntone

*Cantigas de Santa Maria*
Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall









*Cantigas de Santa Maria*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Cantigas de Santa Maria (Galician: [kanˈtiɣɐz ðɪ ˈsantɐ maˈɾi.ɐ], Portuguese: [kɐ̃ˈtiɣɐʒ ðɨ ˈsɐ̃tɐ mɐˈɾi.ɐ]; "Canticles of Holy Mary") are 420 poems with musical notation, written in the medieval Galician-Portuguese language during the reign of Alfonso X of Castile El Sabio (1221-1284) and often attributed to him.
> 
> It is one of the largest collections of monophonic (solo) songs from the Middle Ages and is characterized by the mention of the Virgin Mary in every song, while every tenth song is a hymn.
> 
> The Cantigas have survived in four manuscript codices: two at El Escorial, one at Madrid's National Library, and one in Florence, Italy. The E codex from El Escorial is illuminated with colored miniatures showing pairs of musicians playing a wide variety of instruments. The Códice Rico (T) from El Escorial and the one in the Biblioteca Nazionale Centrale of Florence (F) are richly illuminated with narrative vignettes.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony, I.

Jonathan Summers (bass-baritone), Lena Phillips (director), Dame Felicity Lott (soprano), Cantilena (vocals)
Richard Cooke, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1989-03-21
Recording Venue: 19-21 March 1989, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## vincula

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> ^^^
> 
> I enjoyed Sladkovsky's symphony cycle immensely - it's right up there with Kondrashin and Barshai imho. There's also a fine 3-disc set of the complete Shostakovich Concertos by Sladkovsky and some excellent young soloists, which I'm listening to right now.
> 
> View attachment 153751


THANK YOU! Another one for the short-list :trp: .

In passing, has anyone listened to his Rachmaninov symphonic cycle?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd piano concerto of Skalkottas is a work I always enjoy.

View attachment 153756


And this is one of my favourite Rites (albeit a work I love and I have a good few favourites but also know many that are just OK) along with an excellent Mavra. Eotvos is a great composer as well as a conductor who has made some first rate records.

View attachment 153757


----------



## vincula

Enthusiast said:


> Eotvos is a great composer as well as a conductor who has made some first rate records.
> 
> View attachment 153757


I totally agree. I discovered Peter Eötvös by chance while going through the classical contemporary section in the public library. I've got these two albums on my shelves.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sbmonty

Saint-Saēns: String Quartet No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 112
Quatuor Modigliani

My first listen to this work. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quintets

Domus: Susan Tomes (piano), Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Timothy
Boulton (viola), Richard Lester (cello), with Anthony Marwood (violin)


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 / Scottish Fantasy*
_Accardo - Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig - Masur_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153761


*Francis Poulenc*

Piano Works

Pascal Rogé

1987, reissued 2003


----------



## Enthusiast

vincula said:


> I totally agree. I discovered Peter Eötvös by chance while going through the classical contemporary section in the public library. I've got these two albums on my shelves.
> 
> View attachment 153758
> 
> 
> View attachment 153759
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I have good few Eotvos records but neither of those. I am quite jealous!


----------



## Vasks

Mourned by the Wind...


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

CD 5


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153763


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Anna Lucia Richter, soprano
Gerold Huber, piano

2019


----------



## mparta

This will brighten your day. A masterpiece of beauty and sass.ut:

Poulenc knew a fun word when he heard it: Connekticut


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Eotvos the conductor ... this time some music by Maderna: the first disc of this mixed bag double album.

View attachment 153764


Maderna was quite a conductor, himself, and some see him as having been on track to join Boulez as an eminent modernist composer who also became one of the great conductors (not that their approaches to either discipline were very similar) ... but sadly he died in his early fifties. His music was great but we don't have much record of his conducting. Certainly his Mahler 9 recording is one of the exceptional accounts of the work.

View attachment 153765


It is interesting how quite a few leading avant garde composers of the last 50 years were also exceptional conductors.


----------



## Malx

A disc that like so many others I haven't been near for a very long time, often replaying these discs results in fond memories of why the disc was bought along with a mental note not to leave it so long before playing again - unfortunately this one is an exception, I can't recall why I bought it and the late romantic idiom is not really my favourite. Tastes change I guess.

*Harty, With the Wild Geese, In Ireland, An Irish Symphony - Irish NSO, Prionnsias O'Duinn.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn at his most sober ... and (coincidentally) at his greatest.

View attachment 153769


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3* 'Scottish'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtág*


----------



## WNvXXT

Ouverture-Suite in D Major, TWV 55: D1
Conductor: Pieter-Jan Belder
Composer: Georg Philipp Telemann

I. Ouverture. Lentement - Vite - Lentement - Vite - Lentement 
II. Air. Tempo giusto
III. Air. Vivace
IV. Air. Presto
V. Air. Allegro · Musica Amphion & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Adam's Lament*


----------



## Itullian

This is a great disc.
If you feel Scarlatti is boring or uninteresting, i recommend you try this disc.
Colli is always interesting and plays beautifully.
You will enjoy ever minute.
i will be collecting the series.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153774


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonata in C minor, D 958
Piano Sonata in A, D 959
Piano Sonata in B flat, D 960
Impromptus, D 946

Alfred Brendel, piano

1972 and 1975, compilation 1993


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, First Book
*

I have a ton of Debussy piano recordings (okay, maybe about half a pound), but for some reason, I connect the most with Pascal Roge. I'm not sure why that is; I guess we just all have different ears.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos' _American Classics_ miscellany - part one of three for tonight. Musically speaking most of the discs which are to follow are pretty much what could be termed safe ground but they are certainly no less enjoyable for that.

_Foster Gallery_ - orchestral suite after songs by Stephen Foster (1939):
_American Salute_ - orchestral transcription of the song _When Johnny Comes Marching Home_ by Patrick Gilmore a.k.a. Louis Lambert (1942):
_American Ballads_ - orchestral suite after old American tunes (1976):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra op.20 (1940):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra op.35 (1944):
Symphony no.3 [_Three Mysteries_] for orchestra op.48 (1950):










_Mississippi Suite_ for orchestra (1926):
_Grand Canyon Suite_ for orchestra (1931):
_Niagara Falls Suite_ for orchestra (1961):


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos' Orchestral Suites & Chamber Music* Musica Antiqua Koln & Reinhard Goebel on Archiv 








Discs 1,2 & 8 from this fine 8 CD set


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*York Bowen:
- 3 Songs without Words (Op.94)
- 3 Miniatures (Op.44)
- 3 Serious Dances (Op.51) (Nos. 1 & 3)
Joop Celis (Piano)
*
Three beautiful works by York Bowen performed wonderfully by Joop Celis.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Adriana Hölszky
Roses of Shadow / Message
(SACD)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*Stravinsky: Petrouchka*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux, cond.
Living Stereo rec. 1959


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvorak: Scherzo Capriccioso*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, cond.
Rec. 1958

*CD #12 FROM:







*


----------



## Barbebleu

Albert Herring by Benjamin Britten with Pears, Fisher, Brannigan, Peters, Ward et al. Conducted by Britten himself. Curious opera that reveals itself gradually on repeated listening. Some beautiful writing by Britten though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Miraculous Mandarin. Gershwin, Porgy and Bess Suite
*

The Bartok doesn't have much bite. It sounds like the thugs attack the Mandarin with muffins. 
The Gershwin is much better; it sounds idiomatic, even though it's Stuttgart.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Organ Concertos, Op.4


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Macal Conducts Glière: Symphony No. 2, Suite From The Red Poppy [Zdenek Macal]


----------



## opus55

J.S. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066, 1067










Stravinsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-2
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1978-10-02
Recording Venue: 30 September & 2 October 1978

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Ebène play Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## Pelleas

mparta said:


> This will brighten your day. A masterpiece of beauty and sass.ut:
> 
> Poulenc knew a fun word when he heard it: Connekticut


I enjoy that recording too. A work so unusual that no existing soprano was suitable to create it. Enter a young cabaret singer named Denise Duval. She will play a key role in Poulenc's subsequent operatic works.


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> The Bartok doesn't have much bite. It sounds like the thugs attack the Mandarin with muffins.


That sounds like a "Regietheater" production waiting to happen.


----------



## Malx

Gothos said:


> View attachment 153801
> 
> .........


Why is it that the main work on this disc makes me think of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Malx

Started this morning with a mix of choral/vocal works.

*Purcell, Various Odes etc (disc I) - Taverner Consort, Choir & Players, Andrew Parrott.*

*Vivaldi, Stabat Mater - Andreas Scholl, Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini.*

*J Haydn, Theresienmesse - Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos' _American Classics_ miscellany part two of three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Harbor Narrative_ for orchestra (1934):
_From a Moonlit Ceremony_ for orchestra (1945):
_Evocation Symphony_ [_Symphony for Seattle_] for orchestra (1951):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1939):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1960):
_Fantasia_ for violin and orchestra (1970):










_Symphony on a Hymn Tune_ [Symphony no.1] (1926-28):
Symphony no.2 in C (1931 - rev. 1941):
_Pilgrims and Pioneers_ - arr. from the score for the John Houseman-produced film _Journey to America_ (1964):
Symphony no.3 (1972):


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

CD 1

Konzert A moll 
Konzert F dur
Konzert E moll
Suite A moll

Ricercar Consort


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 19

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Malx

First listen via Qobuz of the premier recording of this new concerto, I will listen a few more times over the weekend but first impressions are very favourable. 
There is a interesting personal note from the composer in the booklet that accompanies the release.

*Eötvös, Violin Concerto No. 3 'Alhambra' - Isabelle Faust, Orchestre de Paris, Pablo Heras-Casado.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 26 "La Lamentatione"

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Enthusiast

With the radio here taken over by Prince Philip memorials, I turned to discs earlier that usual. Again Eotvos has been a theme: I continued it with a Harvey disc in which Eotvos is once more the conductor of two of the three works (Song Offerings is conducted by another favourite composer of mine, George Benjamin) - a great disc.

View attachment 153806


Then I went on to a disc that actually includes some Eotvos music - the wonderful piano concerto, CAP-KO - along with Smolka and Zimmermann (the quite well known Violin Concerto).

View attachment 153807


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven 7th - Currentzis*

I was curious about this new recording because Currentzis usually polarizes critics and listeners.
Well, not bad, not great!
Tempi are mostly in the mainstream. Some unusual, maybe interesting phrasing here and there in the strings. Excessive dynamics changings sometimes make the music inaudible (after the first chord of Allegretto, one thinks that music just stopped! I had to turn my headphones' volume to the max).


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 81

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony no. 5

Mariss Jansons

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## WNvXXT

Haydn: Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze

Artist: Ensemble Rezonanz
Ensemble: Ensemble Rezonanz
Artist: Riccardo Minasi
Conductor: Riccardo Minasi
Composer: Joseph Haydn

Introduzione. Maestoso ed adagio
Sonata I. Pater, dimitte illis, quia nesciunt, quid faciunt. Largo
Sonata II. Hodie mecum eris in Paradiso
Sonata III. Mulier, ecce filius tuus
Sonata IV. Deus meus, Deus meus, ut quid dereliquisti me Largo
Sonata V. Sitio. Adagio
Sonata VI. Consummatum est Lento 
Sonata VII. In manus tuas, Domine, commendo spiritum meum. Largo
Il Terremoto. Presto e con tutta la forza


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 43

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Sonatas : CD 1
Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Chilham

Spring-cleaning the kitchen today. Might as well enjoy some music whilst we're at it, and Mozart is Mrs. Chilham favourite.










Mozart: Concerto for Two Pianos No. 7

Manfred Huss

Ronald Brautigam, Alexei Lubimov, Vienna Haydn Sinfonietta










Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-13

Gottfried von der Goltz

Kristian Bezuidenhout, Freiburger Barockorchester










Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 14-16

Rudolf Buchbinder

Mikhail Pletnev, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 65

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Haydn Symphony No. 67

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Jacck

*Vissarion Shebalin - Symphony 5 *
Yevgeny Svetlanov / USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Swedish Romantic Violin Concertos

Tobias Ringborg (violin)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Niklas Willen

Aulin, T: Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 14
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 2
Stenhammar: Two Sentimental Romances for violin and orchestra, Op. 28


----------



## Dimace

Very good (surprisingly)* Bruckner's 8th* with *Franz Welser-Möst & his G.Mahler Jugendorchester.*(OK, is Abbado's Orchestra, but many great musicians have contribution to it) Super sound, affordable price, everything TOP! Recommended. (EMI, 1XCD)


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756 - 1792): Symphony in c minor VB 142 (1783)

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Dimace

13hm13 said:


> Macal Conducts Glière: Symphony No. 2, Suite From The Red Poppy [Zdenek Macal]
> 
> View attachment 153799


Zdenek is ELITE conductor. I can only suggest every single recording of him.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: Symphony in D major (VB 143)

played by Concerto Köln


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153809


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concerti per molti stromenti

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

2017


----------



## Mark Dee

A labour of love this one - I was gifted this rather tatty copy of Segovia plays JS Bach. It's been cleaned three times and is still a bit noisy, but I've transferred it from vinyl to mp3 and it's actually listenable. I am also convinced that the track listing is a bit squiffy...


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: Symphony in E flat major (VB 144)

played by Concerto Köln


----------



## Pelleas

Composing music is always relative to one's material situation. If you're not a professor of music and do not benefit from familial wealth, you must turn to commissions and other sources of revenue such as film music. Honegger was fortunate to be the recipient of six Ida Rubinstein commissions. In all, he wrote music for 19 ballets! None of them achieved the popularity of Stravinsky's ballets and he failed to publish most of them. But several have been recorded in the 1990s thanks to the initiatives of Belgian musicologist Harry Halbreich.

From "The Story of the World at Play" to "Semiramis," Honegger showed more instrumental versatility in his ballet music. "The Story" uses a chamber ensemble of flute, trumpet, double string quintets, and percussion. At times, it brings to mind Milhaud (who was then in South America) and even Varèse. "Fantasio" is a light-hearted work somewhat reminiscent of Ibert. "Amphion" is very inventive in its deployment of instrumentation, being a story about the invention of music from scales to fugues. Finally, "Semiramis" is an avant-garde work (yes!), a "ballet pantomime," orchestrated for woodwinds, brass and percussion. It is believed to be the first orchestral work to use the ondes Martinot, calling for two such instruments.

I finished this segment of my chronological audition of Honegger with the viewing of a German movie, "Der Damon des Himalaya," Honegger's second attempt at synchronizing music with images, the first being "l'Idée," a rather radical, i.e., socialist animation from the depth of the Great Depression, in 1932.

In sum, this is not yet the composer of symphonies. Only the first was composed during this entire period reaching into his forties. He had to earn a living like Milhaud, Auric and Tailleferre did during those years.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms, Mahler - Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Hartmut Höll (piano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: Symphony in F major

played by the Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Braein - Concert Overture, Op. 2 (Bruland/Phlips)
Feld - Quintette for Brass (Annapolis BQ/Crystal)
Gerhard - Violin Concerto (Neaman/Argo)
*


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> Zdenek is ELITE conductor. I can only suggest every single recording of him.


So long ago it pains me to think about it, I went to hear the Dallas Symphony with Rostropovich play the Dvorak concerto. That, of course, was an event of monumental impact. 
But...
They also played Tchaikovsky 5 with Macal and it was hair-raisingly wonderful. I always wondered why his career seemed a little attenuated, in New Jersey, which is not bad, but I thought he played a magnificent concert. So long ago though, I'm sure there's a story decades in the making.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mozart - Piano Concertos No 15 & 17. Members of The Cleveland Orchestra w/Robert Casadesus piano. Columbia Masterworks 1969

View attachment 153819


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153820


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, op. 32
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

Nikolai Demidenko, piano
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer and Images / La Mer/ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Zelenka for a change.

View attachment 153821


----------



## pmsummer

PESCODD TIME
*William Byrd - John Bull - Peter Philips*
Bertrand Cuiller - harpsichord, virginal
_
Alpha Classics_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Symphony No. 1 "Spring"*
Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic

I don't think any composer has revealed his riches to me as slowly as Schumann. For my first two years of CM exploration, he just made absolutely no sense to me at all. Last summer his piano music finally clicked for me, and the rest of his ouevre has slowly filled in since then - except for the symphonies, which I found bland. But this is really connecting with me this morning. Maybe it's just Lenny's boundless enthusiasm and the VPO's opulent playing, but the music itself is striking a new chord with me as well.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts - Mendelssohn: Incidental Music To "A Midsummer Night's Dream," Op. 61 & Schubert: Incidental Music To "Rosamunde". The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue, approx early 70's, originally 1967

View attachment 153822


----------



## Enthusiast

I do quite like Pletenev's recording of Beethoven's 4th concerto:

View attachment 153823


And I really like Janson's Bavarian Rachmaninov:

View attachment 153824


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

L'Oiseau de Feu (suite) The Philadelphia Orchestra Ricardo Muti
Petrouchka Philharmonia Orchestra Inbal


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

CD 13

Les Mamelles de Tirésias


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Pelleas

So much narration in Honegger's oratorios! Can a work like this really be appreciated without any understanding of French? Borgeaud's voice is very intense, to the point of becoming potentially unpleasant. But this intensity is so powerful in Joan of Arc's final moments!

Another tearjerker for me.


----------



## HerbertNorman

This evening the 9th and the 13 th Symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos' _American Classics_ miscellany part three of three for tonight.

Violin Concerto (1947 - rev. 1954 and 1957-58):
_New England Triptych_ for orchestra, after choral songs by William Billings (1956):
Variations on _'America'_ for orchestra , after the 1891 organ piece by Charles Ives (1963):










36 variations on the Chilean song _¡El pueblo unido jamás será vencido!_ [_The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_] for piano (1975):
_Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ from _Four North American Ballads_ for piano (1979):










String Quartet no.2 (1966):
String Quartet no.3 (1981):
_Reflections on the Nature of Water_ for solo marimba (1986):
_Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pelleas said:


> So much narration in Honegger's oratorios! Can a work like this really be appreciated without any understanding of French? Borgeaud's voice is very intense, to the point of becoming potentially unpleasant. But this intensity is so powerful in Joan of Arc's final moments!
> 
> Another tearjerker for me.
> View attachment 153828


I'm impressed with your assiduous Honegger collecting - and it couldn't have come cheap! Your remarks with each post are also most welcome, as I have little beyond the symphonies and some other orchestral works.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I do quite like Pletenev's recording of Beethoven's 4th concerto:
> 
> View attachment 153823
> 
> 
> Pletnev's is a transcendent technique but also married to an aesthetic. There's clarity and elegance in everything he does. He reminds me a little of Geza Anda, although I think Pletnev is technically (in comparison to _almost_ anyone) superior-- not musically. his Prokofiev 3, Rach 3 with Rostropovich is very, very fine. There's also a live recording from Carnegie Hall with the Chopin Scherzi that shows what is lacking in a pianist like Benjamin Grosvenor, for instance.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonatas* Musica Antiqua Koln with Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









Discs 4-6 from this 8 CD set. Largely Sonatas of various kinds. The Sonatas for harpsichord and violin stand out for me as the summit of baroque sonatas. I must admit much as I love the baroque, many sonatas for this combination can seem a little bland. Happily this is not the case with Bach's offerings here which in so many ways are not typical baroque fare.


----------



## Mark Dee

Starting at the very beginning with Op. 1 - 6 Divertimentos. It will take a while to get through the whole repertoire. I have not listened to Sor before, and am very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schumann - Symphony No. 1 "Spring"*
> Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> I don't think any composer has revealed his riches to me as slowly as Schumann. For my first two years of CM exploration, he just made absolutely no sense to me at all. Last summer his piano music finally clicked for me, and the rest of his ouevre has slowly filled in since then - except for the symphonies, which I found bland. But this is really connecting with me this morning. Maybe it's just Lenny's boundless enthusiasm and the VPO's opulent playing, but the music itself is striking a new chord with me as well.


This is a great performance that I heard for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I got the Lenny DG box, so I'm looking forward to hearing the rest of the cycle, but the video performance of this work is also fun to watch if you haven't already seen it. The affinity he has for this music is immediately apparent, and the playing is beautiful as you said.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Malx said:


> Why is it that the main work on this disc makes me think of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


That's Bantock... you might be thinking of "I'll be Baaaax"


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 5
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2, Beethoven syms 2 & 4


----------



## haziz

*Chopin - Preludes*
_Arthur Rubinstein (1947)_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - The Four Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box set 1967

View attachment 153838


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening based on other TC users suggestions in his thread. Intrigued and delighted with what I have heard so far.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153840


*Peter Tschaikowsky*
Piano Trio, op. 50

*Bedřich Smetana*
Piano Trio, op. 15

Vienna Piano Trio

2008


----------



## mparta

I recently listened to the Netherlands performance, which is a one to part that I found very fine in terms of instrumental playing, vocal technique, etc. but I want more grandeur from some aspects of this work.

Today this from Savall, beautiful, good playing, good singing, but not anywhere quite as fine (at a very fine point) as the Netherlands version. And although it has the grandeur I missed, I still think Gardiner hits the spot.

Good to have some choices to rethink, not likely to ever
exhaust this work.


----------



## haziz

*Chopin - Preludes*
_Yundi Li_

Continuing my Chopin Preludes marathon!


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Chopin - Preludes*
> _Yundi Li_
> 
> Continuing my Chopin Preludes marathon!


I would suggest seeking out Eric Lu. As fine as Yundi is, Lu is a step up.


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphonies No. 3 & 4*
_RPO - Ulf Bjorlin_


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 3 ... on ...

L Glass - Symphonies Vol.2-Symphonies Nos.3 & 6 - Nayden Todorov


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos, K.448
Schubert: Fantasia Piano, Four Hands, D.940










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6, Op.111


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Boulez conducts Falla - Three Cornered Hat & Harpsichord Concerto. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1976

View attachment 153844


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> I would suggest seeking out Eric Lu. As fine as Yundi is, Lu is a step up.


Thanks to mparta, I am continuing with my Chopin Preludes marathon, this time with Eric Lu. Sounds very promising so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Bkeske

Lucas Foss conducts Sibelius - 4 Legends From "The Kalevala", Op. 22. Buffalo Philharmonic. Nonesuch reissue 1971, originally 1968

View attachment 153845


This was 'thrown-in' with a Sibelius box set I received, so no cover


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel-Ben Pienaar, disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Harp Concerto and Piano Concerto
Nancy Allen (harp) & Oscar Tarrago (piano)
Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México, Enrique Bátiz


----------



## 13hm13

Casella VC ... on .... André Gertler, Casella, Seiber, Prague Symphony Orchestra, Václav Smetáček - Seiber: Fantasia Concertante / Casella: Concerto In A Minor For Violin And Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Waltzes

Dinu Lipatti (piano)


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Eötvös: Alhambra Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Orchestre de Paris, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Pelleas

elgars ghost said:


> I'm impressed with your assiduous Honegger collecting - and it couldn't have come cheap! Your remarks with each post are also most welcome, as I have little beyond the symphonies and some other orchestral works.


I do rely on Youtube to access some recordings. But my Honegger collection goes back several decades to LPs, when I got all the Baudo's on Supraphon and a very young Charles Dutoit directing the original version of King David on Erato. The narrator's voice in that Dutoit version really annoyed me.


----------



## Mark Dee

Fantasy No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 7


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: The 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies

Roberto Szidon (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pelleas said:


> I do rely on Youtube to access some recordings. But my Honegger collection goes back several decades to LPs, when I got all the Baudo's on Supraphon and a very young Charles Dutoit directing the original version of King David on Erato. _The narrator's voice in that Dutoit version really annoyed me._
> View attachment 153849


I believe I have that recording. Was it just the voice which annoyed, or the fact that a narrator was used in the first place? My next required Honegger listening would be some chamber music - I find it strange that recordings of it are so few and far between.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle, K538
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Mozart: Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in C, K373
Odermatt: Oboe Concerto, Op. 29: Allegro (after Mozart's Concerto for Oboe, KV293)


----------



## Malx

Stravinsky to the fore this morning.

*Stravinsky, The Three Symphonies - Berlin PO, Pierre Boulez.*

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Eötvös: Alhambra Concerto - Isabelle Faust (violin), Orchestre de Paris, Pablo Heras-Casado.*

Having listened to the Eötvös Concerto for the second time I continued streaming the Rite on the same recording. A recording which turns out to be a little understated, lacking a bit of the aggression that I look for in the piece. Having said that it at least Pablo Heras-Casado has his own view of the work and there's nothing wrong in that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 3

Petrouchka The Philadelphia Orchestra Ricardo Muti
Le Sacre du Printemps Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra Maris Janssons


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> I believe I have that recording. Was it just the voice which annoyed, or the fact that a narrator was used in the first place? My next required Honegger listening would be some chamber music - I find it strange that recordings of it are so few and far between.


Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher is a work I love. It is _so _crazy. I'm not often taken by works with a lot of spoken word in a language I have a poor understanding of but this is one which really works for me. I have the version conducted by Ozawa which may or may not solve the problem others have been having with the work.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: The Jazz Album
Ronald Brautigam (piano) & Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Pelleas

elgars ghost said:


> I believe I have that recording. Was it just the voice which annoyed, or the fact that a narrator was used in the first place? My next required Honegger listening would be some chamber music - I find it strange that recordings of it are so few and far between.


Timpani offers a 4-CD box set which I believe to be his complete chamber music: https://classicalmjourney.blogspot.com/2018/10/arthur-honegger-chamber-music-various.html I am not sure about availability. Original cost used to be around fifty dollars.

I don't mind a narrator but can't always get used to the elocution, especially when it sounds forced or excessively amplified.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Christoph Eschenbach (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more lovely Eotvos - well worth trying. There are three works -

Psychokosmos (cimbalom and orchestra - 1993) 
Atlantis (baritone, boy soprano and orchestra - 1995)
Shadows (flute, clarinet and orchestra - 1996)

View attachment 153854


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle, K538
> Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
> Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
> Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
> Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
> Mozart: Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in C, K373
> Odermatt: Oboe Concerto, Op. 29: Allegro (after Mozart's Concerto for Oboe, KV293)


I find it very interesting that this player has made a big solo career, I guess with the support of the publicity machine et al. I never found his playing particularly distinctive. Of course he's good, no slouches in first seats in the BPO. But compared to his predecessor whose work I know, Lothar Koch, he's fairly pale. 
Koch was a master of a certain timbre, a European thing represented best by him although there's a fine Strauss on Bis with Alf Nilsson that is really wonderful. 
There are several schools of oboe playing, from whatever that is that happens in the Vienna Phil and in a different "what is that?" in the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande to an English style to something that I think has become an American school, although it must have originated from students of Tabuteau. The Gombergs, De Lancie, John Mack, Ray Still.

It would be an interesting and exhausting day to compare all these, but I don't think there's another instrument in which the issue of school and timbre is so pronounced.

I guess the greatest playing I've heard would have been from Ray Still, and then a nameless player in the Mariinsky orchestra, which I've touted before, from a performance of Parsifal where his solo in the Good Friday music will never leave me.

Too much time on my hands. but these are not stressful thoughts, and thus are welcome.


----------



## Bourdon

This is truly a recording that I will cherish over the years. The Kuijken brothers who went to visit Gustav Leonhardt in Amsterdam for a first acquaintance and immediately decided to start making music together. Leonhardt was pleasantly surprised because he was completely ignorant of what was happening in Belgium.
The first recordings that the Kuijken brothers had recorded were under the naan 'The Alarius Ensemble'.
Later they were asked to put together an ensemble to record Lully's Le bourgeois gentilhomme, but under what name should this orchestra be known?
Leonhardt suggested to name it after Lully's own orchestra called "Le petite Bande",the rest is history.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 076 #2-4*
Quartetto Italiano
Rec. 1965 (2) , 1976 (#3, #4)

*CD #16 & 17 FROM:







*


----------



## mparta

This was hard to find but it was worth the wait. All the virtues of Szell, with a little added warmth, modern sound and the greatest Mozart orchestra ever.
Plus the interest of the Webern, which I find intriguing although I'm not completely sold. I did hear Abbado and the BPO play the 6 pieces and was pretty knocked over in performance. Have to hear them many more times but I think that's justified.

When i listen to Cleveland play this music I can hear what they're doing to make the performance so fine, such fine tuning, expertise at every curve, every note placed, every timbre judged. I am in awe of playing like this. To do something so well, much less such great music. If this doesn't go to the discussion as to the superiority of this art, I don't know what does. There are other things in the world that need to be expressed and in other ways. But this is the summit.

Why in the world are these so hard to find?


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Quartet in F
Adagio in C
Divertiment0.No.11 in D

Orlando Quartet and others


----------



## Enthusiast

With Gould, Pletnev is known as a bit of a maverick in Beethoven and, like Gould, when he gets it right (as he surely does here) the results are quite special.

View attachment 153856


A more controversial pianist - much derided, even - Lang Lang's Rach 2 with Gergiev is IMO one of the best in a very competitive field. I only listened to the concerto - the Pagani Rhapsody is not a work I can take very often.

View attachment 153857


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - Members of the Melos Ensemble/Osian Ellis (Harp)


Bach - Violin Sonata #1 and Violin Partita #1 - Arthur Grumiaux


Poulenc - Flute Sonata - Rampal/Poulenc


----------



## Rogerx

Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

English Bach Festival Choir

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 96-100 & 104


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> With Gould, Pletnev is known as a bit of a maverick in Beethoven and, like Gould, when he gets it right (as he surely does here) the results are quite special.
> 
> View attachment 153856
> 
> 
> A more controversial pianist - much derided, even - Lang Lang's Rach 2 with Gergiev is IMO one of the best in a very competitive field. I only listened to the concerto - the Pagani Rhapsody is not a work I can take very often.
> 
> View attachment 153857


Special performances that I can't get out of my ear, the first Paganini Rhapsody i heard was the Kapell/Reiner. That's something special, a little Pletnev like in the way of flawless technique and ease of virtuosity, without the seeming aloofness of Pletnev.

That Pletnev set of Beethoven has become my favorite. The anniversary barrage has added too many to count, I wonder which new ones are worth hearing?

I can't find a way to put Gould in such company. Nor Lang Lang. But I haven't heard these recordings, Rachmaninov is a sort of rare listening for me. I'm not sure I'd know if he were playing it particularly well, it's so much (to me) just so many notes, not in the "so many notes, yawn" way but just too many notes to count, I think many superfluous.

Murray Perahia said that he wouldn't learn Rach 3, too many notes. I think the underlying current is that if the substance were worth it, it would have to be done. It doesn't. But it's effortless for some, which is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Pianomaniac

Yeol Eum Son: 13th Van Cliburn International Piano Competition (harmonia mundi)









She won the silver medal in that year and her recital is absolutely stunning. I especially love her Debussy Preludes, but she also shines with Haydn, Barber and Godowsky. The Van Cliburn Competition cds are worth buying most of the time in my view.


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts Schoenberg - The Music Of Arnold Schoenberg - Volume One. Erwartung, Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Pierrot Lunaire, Die Glückliche Hand, & A Survivor From Warsaw. Opera Society Of Washington, Columbia Chamber Ensemble, & CBC Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue 2LP set, I believe from the early 70's per label. Originally 1962

View attachment 153863


'Thrown in' with another Schoenberg box set I received, so no box/cover


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent albums, especially the Savall.

Schumann: Zwickau symphony. Gardiner. Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. For Saturday Symphony. I also listened to Symphony No. 1 on this fine set.










Bach: Cantatas 150, 67, 42, 158 for the first Sunday after Easter. Gardiner again. English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 4. Sanderling, Staatskapelle Dresden.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1-5. Savall, Le Concert des Nations.










Szymanowski: Stabat Mater. Sally Matthews, Kostas Smoriginas, Gergiev, LSO.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ For me it would be "especially the Brahms"!

And on the subject of Brahms, Rattle's Berlin Brahms was also excellent.

View attachment 153864


----------



## Mark Dee

Just right for a Sunday afternoon. Decca Ace of Clubs, my guess would be early 60's as it's in mono.


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## consuono

Various recordings of Beethoven's Diabelli Variations. This is a work that has usually left me a little cold and I'm trying to get into it a little more.


----------



## WNvXXT

Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Sinfonie singulière
Berwald: Overtures, Concertos & Symphonies
Orchestra: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Ulf Björlin
Composer: Franz Berwald

I. Allegro fuocoso
II. Adagio
III. Finale (Presto)


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony, as usual I am behind the game.
*Schumann, The unfinished 'Zwickau Symphony' in two recordings - Gardiner & Holliger.*

Both excellent in their own ways - I am enjoying Schumann's orchestral works more than ever these days, I may incur the wrath of many here by saying I rarely reached for the Sawallisch set, which is held in great esteem, when I had it. I am happy with my current crop of recordings - Szell, Gardiner, Kubelik and Holliger.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - Volume 1 - Symphony No.1 In G Minor, Op. 7, Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 ("The Four Temperaments"), & Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "(Espansiva"). Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box set 1975

View attachment 153868


----------



## cougarjuno

Early Beethoven chamber music for winds. Quite delightful.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: Concerto for viola and cello in G major, VB.153a

played by David Aaron Carpenter (viola), Riitta Pesola (Cello) and Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## SanAntone

*The sound of the medieval Celts*






Choir of Gonville & CaIus College cambridge 
Geoffrey Webber: director
Barnaby Brown: triplepipes & lyre
Simon O'Dwyer: medieval Irish horn & bodhrán
Malachy Frame: medieval Irish horn
lIam Crangle: bell & crotals

`````````````````````````````````````````

Fantastic music.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: String Quartet Op 1 No. 5 in C major (VB 182)

played by the Joseph Martin Kraus Quartett


----------



## Dimace

My Master composed these beautiful variations on Rossini, when he was only 12 years old! Awesome!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153869


*Leoš Janáček*

Glagolitic Mass
Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Fiddler's Child

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2018


----------



## Rambler

*Kit Armstrong performs Bach's Goldberg Variations and it's predecessors * a blu-ray on C major









A live recording which also includes sets of variations by Byrd, Sweelink and Bull.

Quite entertaining to watch as well as listen. However not my favourite recoding of the Goldberg variations.


----------



## pmsummer

TRESORS MOYEN-ÂGE
*Hildegard von Bingen, Richard Coeur du Lion, Perotin Magnus, Guillaume de Machaut, Philippe de Viery, John Dunstaple, Martim Codax, Domenico du Piacenza, Jean Legrant, Antonio Cornazano, Cono de Bethune, Jehan de Lescurel*
Sequentia
Bären Gässlen
Clemencic Consort
Dominique Vellard - Emmanuel Bonnardot
Collegium Aureum
The Harp Consort
Pro Cantione Antiqua
Sarband
Deller Consort
Ensemble Percival
Montserrat Figueras - Thomas Binkley
_
RCA Red Seal Suisse
4 CD Box Set_


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of Stabat Mater:


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Divertimento for string quartet (or string orchestra) in F Major ("Salzburg Symphony No. 3"), K. 138

Quatuor Ébène










Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 25 & 29

Benjamin Britten

English Chamber Orchestra










Mozart: Symphony No. 31

Christopher Hogwood

Academy of Ancient Music, Jaap Schröder


----------



## Pelleas

Honegger: the five symphonies in several versions. Baudo, of course, Dutoit, Plasson, Mravinsky, Tzipine.

I am less interested in what are the best versions than how these symphonies compare to each other. Each of them is completely different which places Honegger in a class separate from composers who tend to revisit previous themes, such as Shostakovich, for example. 

And that means that Honegger cannot be labeled so easily, such as those who view his music as being turbulent, crude, and such. The fourth is surprisingly peaceful for a man who was to experience a massive heart attack one year later. Each symphony has something original to offer within its own mood and thematic variations.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been looking forward to this recording of Schoenberg's _Pierrot Lunaire_ by Patricia Kopatchinskaja ever since it was announced, and it hasn't disappointed me:









It's decidedly more dramatic than any other recording I've ever heard, and I'm loving it!


----------



## Helgi

*Walton: Cello Concerto*
Piatigorski, Munch/BSO


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Serenade No. 7 "Haffner"

Gordan Nikolic

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet plays Martinů - String Quartets No 2 & 3. Supraphon 1983, Czechoslovakia pressing

View attachment 153873


----------



## senza sordino

I've been busy at work and play and not able to listen to any classical music for about a week until today.

Clarke Viola Sonata (from 1919), Passacaglia, Lullaby, Lullaby on an Ancient Irish Tune, Morpheus, Chinese Puzzle, I'll bid my heart be still, Untitled piece for viola and piano, Dumka, Prelude Allegro and Pastorale. The Viola Sonata is remarkable. 









Bax Phantasy for Viola and Orchestra (1920), Holland Ellingham Marches for viola and orchestra (1940), RVW Viola Suite (1934), Harvey Reflections for Viola and Small Orchestra (from 1990 revised 2012)









Bliss A Colour Symphony (1922 revised 1932) and Violin Concerto (1953) Spotify









Finzi Clarinet Concerto (1949), Five Bagatelles, Love's Labours Lost, A Severn Rhapsody, Romance in Eb, Introit. The Clarinet Concerto is gorgeous. Spotify









Walton Five Bagatelles (1972), Maxwell Davies Farewell to Stromness, Rawsthorne Elegy, Berkeley Sonatina for Guitar (1957), Berkeley Theme and Variations for Guitar (1970), Berkeley Four Pieces for Guitar, Bennett Five Impromptus (1968)


----------



## haziz

More *Chopin Preludes*! Also listened to the *Nocturnes*.
_Garrick Ohlsson_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Leon Fleisher, piano. Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1963 mono (which I also have).

View attachment 153875


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153876


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Violin Concertos
RV 177, 191, 222, 273, 295, 375

Giuliano Carmignola, Baroque violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor and harpsichord

2001


----------



## starthrower




----------



## 13hm13

Per Monsieur Pisendel

Albinoni: Sonata In G Minor For Violin And Continuo, So 33


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie* : _Socrate_
Barbara Hannigan, soprano
Reinbert de Leeuw, piano









Really good performance of this work.


----------



## Bkeske

The Chamber Music Society Of Lincoln Center - Various. The Classics Record Company 4LP box set 1975

Not sure how many of these I'll listen to....starting with Beethoven - String Trio In G, Op. 9, No. 1 & Schumann - Fantasy Pieces For Clarinet & Piano, Op. 73

View attachment 153878


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## haziz

*Schumann - Kinderszenen* (Scenes from Childhood)
_Vladimir Horowitz_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum: A Fauré Recital

Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## jambo

*Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major, Hob. I/104, "London"*
Sergiu Celibidache
Münchner Philharmoniker

-

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, WAB 104, "Romantic" (1878/1880 version)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14*
Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Barber: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Blendulf.


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved: Beethoven Arias

Chen Reiss (soprano), Oliver Wass (harp)

Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Beethoven: Es blüht eine Blume im Garten mein (from Leonore Prohaska)
Beethoven: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse! (from Cantata on the
Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88)
Beethoven: No, non turbati, WoO 92a
Beethoven: O wär' ich schon mit dir vereint (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Primo amore, piacer del ciel, WoO 92 (Erste Liebe, Himmelslust)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 6.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 4*

I'm on a quest. I've struggled with Sibelius' music for a while and I've still yet to crack the code. I always enjoy what I'm listening to, don't get me wrong, but I always feel like I _miss the point_ or don't get the bigger picture of what he's trying to say. It's also hard for me to make heads or tails of how he expounds on his ideas. The brooding, dark quality (I've read resources describe it as being "psychological" in nature) are readily apparent and especially the adagio reaches an abyssal point, but there's still something deeper about the music I feel like I'm not getting. I think overall I liked the first movement the most. 
This is an especially complex work, and like all classical music, needs multiple listens to really get it. Sibelius remains an enigma to me, but there's got to be something there right? I like challenges that force me to think in different ways and grow as a listener


----------



## Mark Dee

Work day listening in the office today is the Complete Works channel on Accuradio. First up is ...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

haziz said:


> More *Chopin Preludes*! Also listened to the *Nocturnes*.
> _Garrick Ohlsson_


Have you heard Blechacz's recording of the Preludes yet? Amazing stuff.


----------



## Mark Dee

Next up on Accuradio's Complete Works channel...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon. I was languidly rooting through my opera collection and the ones I have of Prokofiev drew my eye. I decided that I might as well make a party of it and incorporate what else I have of him as well.

_Autumnal_ - tone poem for orchestra op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934):










_Two Poems_ for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Konstantin Bal'mont/Aleksei Apukhtin] (1910-11):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1912-13 - rev. 1923):










_Four Pieces_ for piano op.4 (1910-12):
_Toccata_ in D-minor for piano op.11 (1912):
_Ten Pieces_ for piano op.12 (1906-13):
_Sarcasms_ - five pieces for piano op.14 (1912-14):


----------



## Mark Dee

More from Accuradio's Complete Works channel...


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dvorak 9th Symphony "From the New World" - Sir Georg Solti - Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Suk - Asrael Symphony - Op.27 - Rafael Kubelik - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Strauss R: Metamorphosen

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic










Strauss R: Also Sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche

Karl Bohm

Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Praetorius*

A very fine one with the Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf & Vanhal: Double Bass Concertos

Chi-chi Nwanoku (double bass)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Paul Goodwin


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Baptist Cramer - Piano Concerto No. 8, Op. 70 (1825)


----------



## haziz

*Lalo - Concerto Russe*
_Kantorow - Tapiola Sinfonietta - Bakels_

Continuing with my traversal of Lalo's violin concertante works.


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg - Cello Concerto*
_Truls Mork - The Symphony Orchestra of NorrlandsOperan - Kristjan Jarvi_

Reminding myself of the composition before voting in a polls sub-forum game


----------



## Enthusiast

I think I read a post somewhere saying that Buxtehude's music is dull. There are quite a few recordings that show this is not at all the case. This is one of them.

View attachment 153894


----------



## Chilham

Mozart month for me continues.










Mozart: Piano Concerto No 9 "Jeunehomme"

Northern Sinfonia , Imogen Cooper










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 10 "Two Pianos"

Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel, Yoko Kaneko










Mozart: Divertimenti K.136 "Salzburg Symphony No. 1"

Camerata Salzburg, Sandor Vegh










Mozart: Divertimenti K.137 "Salzburg Symphony No. 2"

Gaudi Quartet










Mozart: Divertimenti K.138 "Salzburg Symphony No. 3"

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Malx

13hm13 said:


> Per Monsieur Pisendel
> 
> Albinoni: Sonata In G Minor For Violin And Continuo, So 33


I seem to recall getting that as either a free or avery cheap download a number of years ago I must seek it out.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Malx

This morning has been spent with this weeks String Quartet selection.

*Dvorak String Quartet No 13*

I have listened to complete performances by the* Vlach Quartet (2nd recording), Alban Berg Quartet, Panocha Quartet, Pavel Haas Quartet and Wihan Quartet (2nd recording)* all on Qobuz except the Panocha which is a disc I have in my collection. I also sampled a few others but those may be revisited later in the week.


----------



## Mark Dee

I'm switching channels soon, but here is the latest selection from the Accuradio Complete Works channel...


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: New World Symphony & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie and Friends*

A collection of 13CDs to celebrate Erik Satie's 150th birthday A box set of idiosyncratic piano pieces, songs and ballets by Satie and his friends such as Debussy, Ravel and Poulenc.


----------



## Mark Dee

It's the Early Music channel from Accuradio for me this afternoon. Working in an office on your own sometimes has its advantages. Currently playing ....


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Beethoven - Egmont Overture (Szell/Columbia)
Beethoven - Piano Trio #6 "Archducke" (Istomin-Stern-Rose/Columbia)
Beethoven - Symphony #6 "Pastorale" (Walter/Columbia*)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - String Quartet #13 - Panocha Quartet (1984)

Mozart - String Quartet in B flat, K.458 ("The Hunt")

Beethoven - Op. 12 Violin Sonatas - Zuckerman/Barenboim


----------



## Pelleas

Poulenc was an outstanding pianist. He had been trained by the great Ricardo Vines who, Poulenc exclaimed in his interviews with Claude Rostand, was the only pianist to perform contemporary solo piano works in 1914. He was the best at teaching the art of pedaling. "I owe him everything," Poulenc exclaimed in 1953.

Still, along with many French composers, Poulenc wrote solo piano music with some difficulty and eventual displeasure with some of his works because of the great shadow of Debussy and Ravel as innovators in this genre. Poulenc was a purist when it came to piano technique and absolutely merciless for interpreters who did not precisely follow his annotations and tempi. "Never change a tempo by shortening or lengthening it!" "Many disasters would be avoided if pianists would trust my metronomic directions." No one plays me better than Horowitz, he said.

He composed about three hours of solo piano work of which he appreciated his Improvisations, Intermezzo, Perpetual movements. He totally condemned as failures Napoli and The evenings of Nazelles. Several other works, he added, did not deserve any mention....

I am listening to his complete piano works as performed on Naxos by Olivier Cazal.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux

CD1

Not a bad idea to listen to these pieces


----------



## Rogerx

Grechaninov: Symphony No. 2 & Mass 'Et in terra pax'

Anatoly Obraztsov (bass), Ludmila Golub (organ)

Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Russian State Symphony Orchestra,
Valeri Polyansky


----------



## WildThing

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052-1058

Zuzana Růžičková; Václav Neumann: Prague Chamber Soloists*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153903


*Gabriel Fauré*
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120

*Claude Debussy*
Piano Trio in G major

*Maurice Ravel*
Piano Trio

The Florestan Trio

1999, reissued 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Lukas Foss (piano)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 153903
> 
> 
> *Gabriel Fauré*
> Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
> 
> *Claude Debussy*
> Piano Trio in G major
> 
> *Maurice Ravel*
> Piano Trio
> 
> The Florestan Trio
> 
> 1999, reissued 2010


Fantastic recording, with three wonderful pieces performed by the inestimable Florestan Trio.


----------



## fbjim

Such a weird, almost goofy work (as weird a description as that is) - Faust gets interrupted by a bunch of incidental/diegetic music and then goes to hell.

I'm allergic to most opera but something about this strange, almost genre-less work really resonates with me- maybe it's the deliberate banality and humor of a lot of the music (everyone loves the parody of a polyphonic/fugual "amen" after the rat aria).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153908


*Leoš Janáček*

String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2

Panocha Quartet

1996, reissued 2007


----------



## Enthusiast

Much of what we have recorded of Holliger's music are miniatures. But this is a work of more than two hours. There is much great music to be had and it sustains my interest even if it doesn't quite add up to something as big as its length leads one to hope for. In any case, not for those who don't like fairly avant garde music. There are far easier routes in if you want to try it out.

View attachment 153909


----------



## Enthusiast

fbjim said:


> View attachment 153907
> 
> 
> Such a weird, almost goofy work (as weird a description as that is) - Faust gets interrupted by a bunch of incidental/diegetic music and then goes to hell.
> 
> I'm allergic to most opera but something about this strange, almost genre-less work really resonates with me- *maybe it's the deliberate banality and humor of a lot of the music (everyone loves the parody of a polyphonic/fugual "amen" after the rat aria)*.


Or maybe it is that particular very visceral recording? I love it greatly but Damnation emerges as a different work from it.


----------



## Malx

The Panocha's are getting a lot of spins here today.

*Martinů, String Quartet No 5 - Panocha Quartet.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bringing my listening day to a close. This is a really good Mahler 10.

View attachment 153911


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 9.


----------



## WNvXXT

Concerto russe pour violon et orchestre, Op. 29
Edouard Lalo
Concertante Works for Violin, Cello & Piano

I. Prelude
II. Chants russes
III. Intermezzo
IV. Chants russes


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153922


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies Nos. 82-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken, conductor

1989 and 1990, compilation 1999


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part two for tonight.

_Gadkiy utyonok_ [_The Ugly Duckling_] for soprano and piano op.18 [Text: Nina Meshcherskaya, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):
_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Valentin Goryansky/Zinaida Gippius/Boris Bashkirov/Konstantin Bal'mont/Nikolai Agnivtsev] (1915):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

_Scythian Suite_ for orchestra op.20 - from music originally for the abandoned ballet _Ala i Lolli_ (1914-15):










_Chout_ [_Buffoon_] - ballet in six scenes op.21 (1915 - rev. 1920):










_Five Poems after Anna Akhmatova_ for voice and piano op.27 (1916):










_Visions fugitives_ - twenty pieces for piano op.22 (1915-17):


----------



## mparta

Pollini is easy to criticize, until you just listen and hear the pretty flawless execution of these difficult works. Selfless, I have no idea whether that's a virtue but I liked listening to Op. 106 and 101 today. They're tough and I didn't perceive the struggle, which is fine.

I did listen to a Beethoven 9th symphony on YouTube with Muti/CSO. Dull as dirt. Really, stunning in its lack of anything interesting. What in the world. Soporific. No sense of struggle but no sense of anything else either.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO-Mozart 29th Symphony.

Wonderful!


----------



## Helgi

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7*
Blomstedt w/Staatskapelle Dresden

A recent acquisition. Heard the beginning of a bizarro Bruckner 7 on the radio tonight, a version for chamber orchestra and piano, which prompted me to reach for this one.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 1
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
(autographed SACD)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mackerras and the SCO-Mozart 29th Symphony.
> 
> Wonderful!


And on to the 38th!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Penderecki Piano Concerto "Resurrection". Very dramatic, romantic music, coming back from the grave


----------



## Bkeske

Received a batch of 'new' LP's today. All in wonderful shape (have bought quite a few from this gentleman on eBay over the last moth or so). First up...

Meredith Davies conducts Vaughan Williams - Magnificat & Riders To The Sea. Orchestra Nova Of London With Helen Watts, Norma Burrowes, Margaret Price, Benjamin Luxon, & Pauline Stevens. Odeon 1971 UK release

View attachment 153929


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Rene Clausen and Stephen Paulus:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Next....

Morton Gould conducts Shostakovich - Symphonies 2 & 3. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 'white dog' Dynagroove 1968

View attachment 153930


----------



## Bkeske

Next...

Benjamin Britten - Early Chamber Music. The Gabrieli String Quartet, Derek Wickens - oboe, John Constable - piano, Kenneth Essex - viola. Unicorn-Kanchana 1983 UK

Temporal Variations - Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet) - Alla Marcia - Three Divertimenti - Two Insect Pieces - Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings)

Outstanding recording

View attachment 153931


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Next...

Edvard Grieg - Klaviermusik Zu Vier Händen: Symphonische Tänze Über Norwegische Motive Op. 64, Walzer-Capricen Op. 37, & Symphonische Stücke Op. 14. Hans-Dieter Bauer & Siegfried Schubert-Weber, pianos.

RBM Records 1983 Germany

View attachment 153934


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony'/

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1996-12-18
Recording Venue: 16-18 December 1996: The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## Bkeske

Next....

The Music Group Of London plays Vaughan Williams - String Quartets Nos 1 & 2. EMI/His Master's Voice 1973 UK

View attachment 153935


----------



## jambo

Wilhelm Kempff

*Beethoven: *15 Variations and a Fugue in E flat major, Op. 35, 'Eroica Variations'
*Beethoven: *6 Variations on an Original Theme in F major, Op. 34
*Beethoven: *32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
*Brahms: *Fantasias, Op. 116
*Brahms: *3 Intermezzos, Op. 117
*Brahms: *Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## opus55

Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice, etc.

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Armin Jordan

Dukas: Fanfare to La Peri
Dukas: La Péri
Dukas: Symphony in C major
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 1.


----------



## jambo

*Liszt:* Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S. 124
*Bach:* The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Wilhelm Kempff

-

*Beethoven:* 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
*Beethoven: *6 Variations on an Original Theme in F major, Op. 34

Jenö Jandó

-

*Nielsen: *Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7, FS 16, CNW 25
*Nielsen: *Symphony No. 2, Op. 16, FS 29, CNW 26, "The Four Temperaments"

Theodore Kuchar
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)

European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann


----------



## Gothos

Listening to CD 5.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Grace Bumbry (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth McKellar (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Adrian Boult
And Dame Joan Sutherland sings Handel Arias


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Trios No 25 & 26 - Trio Goya.*

The sound of the fortepiano and original stringed instruments is texturally different from the modern instrument recordings I have previously heard - interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part three for either side of a leisurely 3-4 hour walk out of town.

Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.19 (1916-17):










_Igrok_ [_The Gambler_] - opera in four acts op.24 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the story by Fyodor Dostoyevsky] (1915-17 - rev. 1927-28):










Symphony no.1 [_Classical_] in D for orchestra op.25 (1916-17):










Piano Sonata no.3 [_From Old Notebooks_] in A-minor op.28 (1917):
Piano Sonata no.4 [_From Old Notebooks_] in C-minor op.29 (1917):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sir Neville Marriner - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Concerto for 2 mandolins, strings in G major RV 532
Concerto for oboe, strings in C Major RV 446
Concerto for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, violin, cello, harpsichord, strings RV 572


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Batista Porgalisi* (1709- 1786) _Stabat Futus Globus Associonatus_ - for mixed choir and guitars


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

There are documentaries with music by Messiaen. Also in the Muraro box are two DVDs. Might be interesting to watch.










Obviously a good idea to listen to the Loriod recordings again


----------



## WNvXXT

Janácek: String Quartet No.2 Intimate Letters
Hagen Quartett

1. Andante
2. Adagio
3. Moderato
4. Allegro


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto & Souvenirs

John Browning (piano)

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Malx

*Hubicki, Dedication in Time - Various Soloists and instrumentalists.*

A disc bought on a whim in 2016 - Margaret Hubicki is an English composer who after her husbands death during an air raid in 1940 devoted the majority of her time to teaching. She is probably as well known for creating the 'colour staff', which helped those with dyslexia and other disablities to read music, as she is for her compositions.
In the main the pieces on the disc are early works the majority of which were written in the 1930's during her student days and are premier recordings, played by ex-students of hers.
The music itself is attractive if not groundbreaking - a nice disc to have to play from time to time.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Les Mamelles de Tiresias ( le bal masque) The breasts of Tiresias

SAITO KINEN ORCHESTRA SEJI OZAWA opera bouffe in two acts


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153943


*Domenico Scarlatti*

Sonatas, vol. 6

Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

2019


----------



## SanAntone

_Agon_ / _Canticum Sacrum_
IGOR STRAVINSKY conducts THE LOS ANGELES FESTIVAL SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA


----------



## mparta

Just overwhelming. She's a little past her prime, but, after all the years of Bel Canto, this and the Turandot show that Puccini makes her sing with passion. Real palpable emotion. I can't listen to this often, but if there were ever a more beautiful voice recorded, i don't know whose. Norman, Te Kanawa, Janowitz all in their ways, but Sutherland here as elsewhere is La Stupenda. And they add on a Vissi d'Arte which will set off the Callas claque, but the singing (ok, maybe can't quite get some of the words) is so beautiful, the end where you can get the words is breathtaking.

Some of this is a puzzlement. Seems like she sang a lot of literature because she could, and then there's this where I sense no restriction based on correctness and musical virtue without the flame.

Christa Ludwig is good, a little restrained. The recording itself and Bonynge's conducting are very fine, in fact Bonynge emphasizes the colors of the score better than I've ever heard, or at least in this performance they caught my ear as never before.

I seldom listen to Puccini, I like it but i think I know it. Maybe not. He certainly wrote music that brings out the desire of the performer to give it all, and the sometimes even stark beauty is matchless (the humming chorus, von Karajan's way with the end of Boheme, Doretta's dream). Lots of different truths, I don't think this is less because it catches us at the first pass as well as the last.


----------



## Rogerx

Italian Concerto, Four Duets & French Overture

András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Gothos

........


----------



## HerbertNorman

Takemitsu - November Steps for shakuhachi & biwa with orchestra Bernhard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra









Giving the Mozart Clarinet Concerto a run for its money in one of the games...which I couldn't quite grasp...

Admittedly, I have only heard it a few times.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Biwa

J.C. Bach:

Sonata in G major Op. 5 No. 3
Sonata in B-flat major Op. 5 No. 1
Sonata in E-flat major Op. 5 No. 4
Sonata in G major Op. 17 No. 4
Sonata in C minor Op. 17 No. 2
Sonata in A major Op. 17 No. 5

Olga Martynova (harpsichord)


----------



## Vasks

*Henze - Overture for a Theater (Stenz/Oehms)
Bacewicz - Piano Quintet #1 (Silesian Qrt +/Chandos)
Moret - En reve (Mutter/DG)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Bach, JS - Concerto for 3 Harpsichords in C major BWV 1064 (Peter Schreier / Chamber Orchestra CPE Bach)*

Another one in the game , but this one I own...it's a treat imo


----------



## Itullian

Love this set


----------



## Malx

*Janáček, Sinfonietta - Philharmonia Orchestra, Simon Rattle.*

*Janáček, On the Overgrown Path series 1 - Leif Ove Andsnes.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony Nos. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## Helgi

Two string quartets with Quatuor Modigliani: Saint-Saëns No. 1 & Ravel


----------



## Enthusiast

Something on TV last night made me want to listen to some Josquin. Now I want to listen to some more tomorrow!

View attachment 153950


----------



## Dimace

This moment:* Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem with Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra under Libor Pesek* (Disk Nr.1 from Britten's Collectors Edition)









_(After I listened 5 out of 37 CDs I could say that the recordings quality is very good (some of them are quite old) and, despite I don't especially like Benjamin, there are many significant compositions for the friends of the great composer.) _


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

*Kancheli, Symphonies Nos 4 "In memoria di Michelangelo" & 5 - Helsinki PO, James DePriest.*

Another of those discs that I can't fathom why its been so long since I gave it an outing.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated*
Igor Levit, piano

This crazy, epic set of variations is a real blast. A musical world I find it easy to lose myself in, with an astounding range of styles and techniques, and Levit plays them with joyous abandon (and some nice whistling obbligato in Var. 10 too!)


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony Nos. 6*
_Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## Conrad2

Rebel: Les Elemens / Telemann: Sonata e-Moll / Gluck: Alessandro
Musica Antiqua Koln and Reinhard Goebel
Label: Archiv
Release Year: 1995


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

What a special occasion it must have been and how I would have liked to be there. 

In love

Loriod and Messiaen first met on May 7, 1941. Messiaen taught the first of his famous music analysis classes at the Paris Conservatory. And although the traces of his imprisonment in Görlitz, where he wrote his famous Quatuor pour la fin du temps, were still more than visible, he made a big impression. "The students waited impatiently for the new teacher," Loriod once wrote. "Eventually he arrived with a music bag and seriously swollen fingers, a remnant of his captivity. He put the score for Debussy's Prélude á l'apres-Midi d'un Faune on the piano and played all the voices. The whole class was amazed and enchanted and everyone fell in love with him right there. "


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

The piano concerto is a very pretty piece, Chopinesque. I have Sudbin also, whose work I especially like in this and Medtner.

The big pieces, Extasy and Fire (Prometheus)!!! Rich but not really very interesting to me, but I could listen again. Ugorski has a reputation for idiosyncracy, and he has a daughter (I think) who plays and records.

There were some wild years in Chicago with Boulez, Barenboim and Haitink all sharing overlapping responsibilities. Must have been a fantastic experience for the orchestra. As opposed to the dull business going on now


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Alisa Weilertstein - Czech Philharmonic - Belohlavek_


----------



## perempe

Heard about it here.


----------



## Skakner

*Bruckner - Symphony 8*
Celibidache, SWR, 1976

A great Brucknerian. This recording, without the slow tempi that Celi adopted later and was associated with, still remains among the best.


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 5 ... on ... Arthur Honegger - Symphonies


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Mass in C Minor

Masaaki Suzuki

Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## Mark Dee

Fernando Sor - Intro. & Variations on 'Marlbrough s'en va-t-en guerre', Op. 28 (Lawrence Johnson, guitar)


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: English Suites 1 3 & 5* Piotr Anderszewski (piano) on Warner Classics








Piotr Anderszewki playing Bach. An appealing disc, providing you are happy with a performance style not exactly period style. The great thing about Bach is his music suits so many differing approaches to performance.

Not sure I have heard what makes these suites 'English!'


----------



## perempe

For the second half of the Paris-Bayern match.


----------



## Rambler

*Julian Bream Plays Bach* on RCA









Lute Suites Nos 1 & 2 played on guitar by Julian Beam.

Plus Sonatas No. 1 & 5 played by Julia Bream with George Malcolm on harpsichord,


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1*
_BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Otaka_

Composed when Glazunov was 16 years old!


----------



## mparta

perempe said:


> For the second half of the Paris-Bayern match.


Contrary to popular opinion, these composers were both Liverpudlians to the core. Maybe a soft spot for PSG.


----------



## Pelleas

A single year can transform a composer in such a fundamental way that his music becomes unrecognizable. For Francis Poulenc, that year was 1936. For this moment, he would become one of the best composers of choral music, both sacred and profane, of the century. He had gone to the sanctuary of the Blessed Virgin Mary of Rocamadour, in southwestern France. From this pilgrimage first emerged his Litanies à la Vierge Noire followed by many other serious works such as his Concerto for Organ and his cantata Secheresses. Once engaged on this spiritual and surrealistic path, he never turned back and produced a number of extraordinary choral works such as his Mass, Gloria, his Motets, both for a period of penitence and for Christmas,the Figures Humaines (a secret work during German occupation) and his absolutely superb Stabat Mater.

During that year of 1936, his study was filled with scores of Monteverdi, Frescobaldi, Buxtehude, etc., and he admits that Nadia Boulanger was a major influence in this new direction. Less openly, given his sexual orientation, he mentions the sudden death of one of his acquaintances has having provoked an existential reckoning about the fragility of human life.

Anyone who persists in labeling Poulenc as a composer of light, at times frivolous music, simply has not listened to his choral work and, for that matter, to his operas. Today, I have listened to:


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Italienisches Konzert, Partita Nr.1 & Englische Suite Nr. 3* Stanislav Bunin (piano) on EMI Classics









More Bach on the piano, this time with Stanislav Bunin. And both this disc and the Piotr Anderszewski disc I played earlier included the third English Suite. Of the two Bunin's performance is more straight forward in style. I can happily listen to either.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153966


Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Margo Garrett, piano

1992


----------



## Biwa

Johann Christian Bach:

Sinfonia concertante in G major for oboe, violin, viola, cello and orchestra
Quartet in G major for violin, two cellos and keyboard Op. 2
Sextet in C major for oboe, two horns, violin, cello and keyboard Op. 3
Symphony in G minor Op. 6 No. 6

Pratum Integrum Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Great disc.
I especially like Lenny's Concerto for Diverse Instruments.
I miss Lenny.


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London plays Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge (From "A Shropshire Lad"-A.E. Housman) & Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe. Odeon 1971 Netherlands release

View attachment 153968


----------



## 13hm13

LvB VC ....

Beethoven • Sibelius: Violin Concertos [Christian Tetzlaff, Robin Ticciati]


----------



## Rogerx

Intuition -Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)

Ducros: Encore
Dvořák: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, 'Leave Me Alone'
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Joplin: Original Rag
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Paganini: Fantasia on the G string (after Rossini's 'Mose in Egitto')
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Sollima: Violoncelles, Vibrez!
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 50 No. 1 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta

Candida Thompson (leader)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'
(Actus tragicus)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Das Orgelbüchlein


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34, etc.

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Rogerx

Handel : Alcina

Renée Fleming (soprano vocals), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano vocals), Natalie Dessay (soprano vocals), Kathleen Kuhlmann (contralto vocals),

Les Arts Florissants (chorus)-William Christie


----------



## chill782002

Wagner - Overtures

Hans Knappertsbusch / Münchner Philharmoniker

Recorded 1962


----------



## PWoolfson

PWoolfson said:


> View attachment 153550
> 
> 
> This may or may not be the recording of these which I enjoyed listening to so much in the 1980s.
> It's arriving in the next week or so...


It was! I've missed listening to it (listened to it originally on cassette


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Lyubov' k tryom apel'sinam_ [_The Love for Three Oranges_] - opera in a prologue and four acts op.33 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the play by Carlo Gozzi] (1918-19):










_Overture on Hebrew Themes_ for clarinet, string quartet and piano op.34 (1919):










_Five Melodies_ for wordless female voice and piano op.35 (1920):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1913, 1916-17 and 1921):


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Piano Works

Iyad Sughayer (piano)

Khachaturian: Children's Album, Book 1
Khachaturian: Piano Sonata
Khachaturian: Piano Suite
Khachaturian: Poem
Khachaturian: Sonatina


----------



## Itullian

Brahms today.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Chant Rossignol Orchestra National de France Boulez

Pulcinella Academy of st Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner


----------



## WNvXXT

Telemann - Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel - Tafelmusik [ discogs ]


----------



## Enthusiast

As planned yesterday evening ... . More Josquin.

View attachment 153980


----------



## WNvXXT

Handel, Andrew Manze & Richard Egarr - Complete Violin Sonatas [ discogs ]


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Morley*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major / Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1994-12-18
Recording Venue: Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153983


*Frédéric Chopin*

Preludes

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2007


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.
> 
> BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky


I am not as familiar as I should be with Glinka's music. I love the musical output of the "mighty handful" and of course adore Tchaikovsky, so I find myself feeling guilty for not knowing the music of their hero Glinka as well as I should, hence my following your lead and listening to this recording of some of his orchestral overtures and output. His music should be incorporated into my regular rotation.


----------



## Vasks

*Bartok - String Quartet #6 (Takacs/London)
Bartok - Piano Concerto #3 (Bronfman/Sony)*


----------



## Mark Dee

Work day music is the Chamber Music channel on Accuradio.... currently playing ...


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

Symphonies 3 & 4 
(deluxe edition of the first recording from the new
Elbphilharmonie Hamburg with DVD)


----------



## haziz

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto No. 1*
_John Williams (guitar) - English Chamber Orchestra - Sir Charles Groves_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few recordings of Ma Vlast, including some that are famously good, but I still rate this one very highly. Googling for reviews of it I found three sites disagreeing with each other on nearly every point - one saying it is filled with surprises, another saying it takes a straightforward and conventional approach and so on - but all seemed to like it well enough. I can say is that it communicates strongly, has a real feel for the idiom and is a joy to listen to (the time flies by).

View attachment 153987


----------



## Malx

*Lotti, Missa Sapientiae - Balthasar Ensemble & Choir, Thomas Hengelbrock.*

I have always rated this work highly makes for a very fine disc when combined with the Bach Magnificat.


----------



## Bourdon

*Penderecki*

Violin Concerto (1976)
Cello Concerto No.2 (1982)


----------



## Chilham

Heavy workload this week meaning a reduced opportunity for listening. Two hour break before my next session, so:










Schubert: Die Schone Müllerin

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Jörg Demus


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent albums

Schumann: Symphonies 2-4. Gardiner. Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. I really enjoy how Schumann sounds with this orchestra. Transparent and lively.










Pergolesi: Stabat Mater. Anna Gonda, Julia Faulkner, Michael Halasz, Camerata Budapest. I've been re-listening to Stabat Maters since Easter.










Poulenc: Stabat Mater. Danielle Borst/Ile de France Vittoria Regional Choir/Orchestre de la Cite/Philippe Pelissier/Yves Rousseau










Vivaldi: Stabat Mater. Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Paolo Ciociola, Vicari Francesca, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Vicari Francesca (I couldn't find a clean image of the album cover).

Mahler: Symphonies 5 & 7. Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer










Schubert: String Quartets 14 & 9. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Very incisive performance and highly recommended.


----------



## Malx

*Lully, Atys (highlights) - Les Arts Florissants, William Christie.*


----------



## 13hm13

Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin; Two Portraits, Two Pictures - Sándor, Erdélyi


----------



## Bourdon

La boîte à joujoux

petite suite

*Ravel*

Pavane pour une infante Défunte
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Alborado dei gracioso


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

My quasi-daily dose of Bach - a generous selection of arias performed by some of the finest Bach singers of the century:









And some Scarlatti sonatas by Maria Tipo. I appreciate how she makes these pieces sound songful and poetic like Baroque concerto movements or arias, not the "cute plinky-plonky Rococo" style that some performers seem to take. She produces a variety of striking sounds, and if you don't think that this music is for you this might be the album to hear.


----------



## perempe

mparta said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, these composers were both Liverpudlians to the core. Maybe a soft spot for PSG.


TO ALL:
what shall I listen to during tonight's Liverpool match?


----------



## mparta

perempe said:


> TO ALL:
> what shall I listen to during tonight's Liverpool match?


i've been thinking it's a Schmitt or Tournemire night, no matter the match, but I also have a couple of new Lulu DVDs into which I must dive-- live from Paris, '74 and '79, both with Stratas.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Helgi

D Smith said:


> Schubert: String Quartets 14 & 9. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Very incisive performance and highly recommended.


They were playing the Rosamunde quartet at Wigmore Hall just now!

https://wigmore-hall.org.uk/whats-on/chiaroscuro-quartet-202104141930

Will be available for the next 30 days.


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerts avec plusieurs instruments - II* Cafe Zimmermann on Alpha









A lively account of these Bach works:
- 3rd Brandenburg Concerto BWV 1048
- Concerto for two violins BWV 1043
- Suite BWV 1066
- Concerto for oboe and violin BWV 1060

I must say I enjoy this CD. Full of zest and vigour.
-


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

CD 19

Well,it seems a good idea to listen to Momentum pro Gesualdo di Venosa


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos & Orchestral Suites* Musica Antiqua Koln with Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









Discs 1 & 2 from this 8 CD set, which contains-
- the 6 Brandenburg Concertos
- Concerto for Flute and Violin and Harpsichord BWV 1066
- Orchestral Suites BWV 1066 & 1067

I listened to these discs less than a week ago, but having just listened to Cafe Zimmermann in two of the same pieces I thought I'd give them another spin to contrast.

These discs date from the early 1980's whilst the Cafe Zimmerman are from the early 2000's. The recorded sound on the Cafe Zimmerman's is more punchy, as are the performances. The Musica Antiqua Koln are more measured, and particularly in the slower music extract more poetry from the music.

So Cafe Zimmermann for fun, and Musica Antiqua Koln for refined feeling. Well that's my take!


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Chorus and Orchestra of Paris in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No.2":


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 153996


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus
Moments musicaux
German Dances

Alfred Brendel, piano

1972, 1974, 1975; compilation 1997


----------



## Malx

*Hamish MacCunn, Land of the Mountain and the Flood etc - BBC Scottish SO, Martyn Brabbins.*

I had forgotten just how evocative of the Scottish hills and glens 'Land of the Mountain and the Flood' is - an extrodinarily fine piece for some one aged 18.


----------



## Biwa

Nuove Musiche

Giulio Caccini

Alessandro Piccinini

Fred Jacobs (theorbo)
Johannette Zomer (soprano)


----------



## Conrad2

Elgar: Cello Concerto; Sea Picture
Jacqueline du Pre
Label: Warner Classics 
Release Year: 2004


----------



## SanAntone

*Ockeghem*: _Requiem; Missa Mi-Mi; Missa Prolationum _
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## opus55

Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op.6 Nos. 5, 11, 6, 12, 7, 11
Ensemble 415


----------



## 13hm13

Alfano - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 - Israel Yinon


----------



## haziz

*A brief fly fishing outing to the river today was a bit more productive than my recent efforts, resulting in a an appropriate choice of celebratory music.*
*
Schubert: Trout Quintet*
_Beaux Arts Trio/Samuel Rohodes/Georg Hortnagel_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos.26-27-4

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154006


*Gabriel Fauré*

Masques et bergamasques, op. 112
Ballade for piano and orchestra, op. 19
Pavane, op. 50
Prelude to Pénélope
Fantaisie for flute and orchestra, op. 79
Élégie for cello and orchestra, op. 24
Dolly Suite, op. 56

BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Septets

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas
Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D874-D840
Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel



> Good CD Guide
> 
> Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it.


----------



## premont

Rambler said:


> So Cafe Zimmermann for fun, and Musica Antiqua Koln for refined feeling. Well that's my take!


Yes, if you compare these two. But if you in the early 1980es had compared Musica Antiqua Köln to e.g. the Linde Consort, you might possibly have said Musica Antiqua Köln for fun and the Linde Consort for refined feeling.


----------



## ArtMusic

*Johann Bernhard Bach *(1676 - 1749), second cousin of Johann Sebastian.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Five Poems after Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano op.36 (1921):










_Ognenny angel_ [_The Fiery Angel_] - opera in five acts op. 37 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, based on the novel by Valery Bryusov] (1919-23 - rev. 1926-27):










Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923):










Symphony no.2 in D-minor for orchestra op.40 (1924-25):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Piano sonatas D874-D840
> Daniel-Ben Pienaar


I often wish that you would report back a little as you often post CDs that are quite new to me. I know and very much like Pienaar's Beethoven. How is his Schubert?


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in Bela Bartok's "Concerto for Orchestra" and Leos Janecek's "Sinfonietta":










The guys at Telarc nailed capturing this performance. The recording is incredible.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I often wish that you would report back a little as you often post CDs that are quite new to me. I know and very much like Pienaar's Beethoven. How is his Schubert?


Love his playing, I am not a critic just a humble music lover, in simple I only spin what I like, even better when you see the arties often, then they are high on the ( my personal) ladder .


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major / Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1994-12-18
Recording Venue: 17 & 18 December 1994, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Having long admired the Alexander String Quartet's Beethoven cycle on Foghorn Classics, I gave their Bartók and Kodály a try... and wasn't disappointed. This really is a set worth getting.


----------



## Chilham

By way of apology to Chopin for mistakenly calling him French in one of the poll threads. Rookie error! 










Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1

Claudio Abbado

Martha Argerich, London Symphony Orchestra










Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Antoni Wit

Eldar Nebolsin, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pelleas

Poulenc: complete chamber music, 5 volumes, Naxos.

Chamber music is defined broadly in this collection, including music for two pianos and piano four hands along with incidental music and vocal music scored for a few instruments.

No string quartets in Poulenc's opus and less emphasis than usual on string instruments. For example, his trio is for piano, oboe and bassoon and the sextet is scored for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn. But he did write a sonata and a bagatelle for violin and piano and a sonata for piano and cello.

Very complete indeed, this collection even includes his Histoire de Babar, for child narrator and piano.


1. POULENC, F.: Chamber Music (Complete), Vol. 1 - Sextet / Trio / Oboe Sonata / Flute Sonata (Bernold, Doise, Spaendonck, Lefèvre, Joulain, Tharaud) 8.553611
2. POULENC, F.: Chamber Music (Complete), Vol. 2 - Violin Sonata / Clarinet Sonata / Cello Sonata (Spaendonck, Mourja, Groben, Tharaud) 8.553612
3. POULENC, F.: Chamber Music (Complete), Vol. 3 - Sonata for Two Pianos / Clarinet Sonatas (Spaendonck, Moisan, Lefèvre, Tharaud, F. Chaplin) 8.553613
4. POULENC, F.: Chamber Music (Complete), Vol. 4 - Bal masque (Le) / Rapsodie negre / Élégie (Leguérinel, Spaendonck, J.-M. Phillips, Groben, Tharaud) 8.553614
5. POULENC, F.: Chamber Music (Complete), Vol. 5 - Histoire de Babar (L') / L'Invitation au Château / Léocadia (Darrieux, Mouzaya, N. Emerson, Tharaud) 8.553615


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Contrasts for violin,clarinet and piano

*Skalkottas*
Octet
Eight variations on a Greek Folk Theme

*Khachaturian*
trio fot clarinet,violin and piano

*Prokofiev*
Overture on Hebrew Themes


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay & Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## SearsPoncho

Glazunov - Violin Concerto - Perlman/Mehta/Israel Philharmonic


Bruckner - Symphony #5 - Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic live at the Salzburg Festival


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Love his playing, I am not a critic just a humble music lover, in simple I only spin what I like, even better when you see the arties often, then they are high on the ( my personal) ladder .


Thanks, Rogerx. So you listen to more than you post and only the good ones (presumably based on that hearing rather than close acquaintance)? It is good to know how to read your posts.


----------



## Enthusiast

Szymanowski's violin music - an excellent record.

View attachment 154014


Followed by some Szymanowski songs - all very enjoyable when you are in the mood (which I have been today) and some of it even when you are not!

View attachment 154015


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks, Rogerx. So you listen to more than you post and only the good ones (presumably based on that hearing rather than close acquaintance)? It is good to know how to read your posts.


Small adjustment: I spin all from one disc unless it's a two disc like Bach Suites. I don not just listen to the Bolero ore just one track.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Overture, Cello & Piano Concerto

Aurelien Pascal (cello), Nareh Arghamanyan (piano)

Münchener Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths.


----------



## Jacck

Ernest Bloch - Symphony in C-sharp minor


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Halil - nocturne for flute, percussion and piano or orchestra/On The Waterfront - Symphonic Suite From The Film/ Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra -Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154016


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Sonatas, D 958, 959, 960
Klavierstücke, D 946

Alfred Brendel, piano

1972, 1975; compilation 1993


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Starting to listening to these recordings of Cataloque D'Oiseaux


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to "Coriolanus" (Wallace/Nimbus)
Steffani - Dances from "La superbia d'Allessandro" (Fasolis/Decca)
J. S. Bach - Keyboard Partita #2 (Pinnock/Hanssler)
F. X. Richter - Sinfonia #5 from "12 Grandes Symphonies" (Hakkinen/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

The recordings in the Warner box are a bit more transparent and the performance has more authority and sound neater. Listening to Le Loriod makes me feel at one with the music that is so overwhelmingly beautiful that you are deeply moved.
When I Listen to Le merle Bleu, it's so compelling that I don't long for the Warner recordings.
You felt the love for the music she plays, I am very excited about it.
I have no choice but to continue with this captivating music, much is still hidden from me and has yet to reveal itself to me through repeated listening.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to some more Szymanowski - his 3rd may be my favourite of his symphonies and I quite like the 2nd - but I wasn't really that much in the mood. I moved on to the Wu-Tang Clan!

View attachment 154017


----------



## Malx

Not a lot of listening time today but what was squeezed in was quality.

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Julius Patzak, Kathleen Ferrier, Vienna PO, Bruno Walter.*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Not a lot of listening time today but what was squeezed in was quality.
> 
> *Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Julius Patzak, Kathleen Ferrier, Vienna PO, Bruno Walter.*


Ah...dear Kathleen..great singer


----------



## Itullian

Polonaises
Pollini


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part six for tonight.

_Five Melodies_ for wordless female voice and piano op.35, arr. for violin and piano op.35bis (orig. 1920 - arr. 1925): ***

(*** Unable to source an image - works are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on Vox's _Unique_ imprint)

Symphony no.3 in C-minor for orchestra op.44 (1928):










_Divertimento_ for orchestra op.43 (1925-29):
_Le Fils prodigue_ [_The Prodigal Son_] - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29):










String Quartet no.1 in B-minor op.50 (1930):










_Le pas d'acier_ [_The Steel Step_] ballet in two scenes op.41 (1925-26):
_Sur le Borysthène_ [_On the Dnieper_] - ballet in 2 scenes op.51 (1930-31):


----------



## WNvXXT

Rossini: Sonatas for Strings Nos. 4-6 - Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartets Nos. 3 & 4

I. Moderato · Niek de Groot · Minna Pensola · Antti Tikkanen · Tuomas Lehto
II. Adagio · Niek de Groot · Minna Pensola · Antti Tikkanen · Tuomas Lehto
III. Tempo di minuetto · Niek de Groot · Minna Pensola · Antti Tikkanen · Tuomas Lehto


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent disc of Adams and Andriessen, free with BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 2 & 4

Jochum does great Brahms


----------



## Pelleas

Finishing my Poulenc session today with another recording of Stabat Mater, the Robert Shaw recording of his motets and his mass, the "film" (for TV) La Voix Humaine, with Denise Duval, a couple of concertos for harpsichord and two pianos, and, later this evening, le Dialogue des Carmelites. It's all from the summit of his career!

Stabat Mater: Régine Crépin, Choeur René Duclos, Orchestre Société des Concerts, G. Pretre;

Mass, 8 Motets, 4 Little Prayers: Donna Carter, sop., Christopher Cock, ten., Robert Shaw Festival Singers, R. Shaw;

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra and Sonata for two pianos: Joan Yarbrough and Robert Cowan, p., New Philharmonia Orch., P. Freeman;

Concert champetre: Robert Veyron-Lacroix, h., ORTF, Jean Martinon;

Dialogue des carmélites: Catherine Dubosc, Rita Gorr, Rachel Yakar, Martine Dupuy, Brigitte Fournier, Jose Van Dam, Jean-Luc Viala, Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon, Kent Nagano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre VI

Livre VII


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Itullian

Now for his Ludwig
1 & 3


----------



## Joe B

Anonymous 4 performing Medieval Chant and Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154038


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos, RV 187, 208, 234, 277, 580

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor

2005


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Herbert Blomstedt_

Delivered from Amazon today. First listen to this cycle. Quite impressed so far. Doubly impressed in view of the bargain price!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art of Fuge. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box 1985 European release

View attachment 154042


----------



## 13hm13

*Marcel Poot -- Symphs 1-7*

"Currently Listening" to samples of upcoming release...

Marcel Poot -- Symphs 1-7










https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8906360--marcel-poot-symphonies-nos-1-7


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154045


*Gabriel Fauré*

Pavane, op. 50
Barcarolle No. 5, op. 66
Nocturne No. 4, op. 36
Barcarolle No. 6, op. 70
Après un rêve, op. 7 no. 1
Suite from Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Barcarolle No. 7, op. 90
Nocturne No. 6, op. 63
Nine Préludes, op. 103

Louis Lortie, piano

2016


----------



## 13hm13

Fux ... on ... Fux, Biber, Schmelzer, Legrenzi, The Concentus Musicus, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎- Music At The Court Of Leopold I (1640-1705)


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Joseph Fux: Ouvertures [Paul Dombrecht]


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet - Haydn: Volume One: String Quartets Op. 71 & 74. London Treasury Series 3LP box set 1973

View attachment 154052


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven - Quintets for Piano & Winds

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## elgar's ghost

13hm13 said:


> Fux ... on ... Fux, Biber, Schmelzer, Legrenzi, The Concentus Musicus, Nikolaus Harnoncourt ‎- Music At The Court Of Leopold I (1640-1705)
> View attachment 154046


I'm puzzled by the anachronistic sleeve picture - have they depicted the 19th century King Leopold I of Belgium by mistake???


----------



## Malx

*Pizzetti, Messa di Requiem - Choir of Westminster Cathedral, James O'Donnell.*

For a long while this was a favourite choral disc of mine but like so many others it got swamped by the frenzy of collecting over the years - I'm extremely happy to have reacquainted myself with its delights this morning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.4 [for left hand] in B-flat op.53 (1931):
Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.54 (1931-32):










_Symphonic Song_ for orchestra op.57 (1933):
_Andante_ from Piano Sonata no.4 op.29, arr. for orchestra op.29bis (orig. 1917 - arr. 1934):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Lieutenant Kijé_ op.60 (1934):










Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.63 (1935):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Medtner, Piano Concerto No 3 - Konstantin Scherbakov, Moscow SO, Vladimir Ziva.*

I've always thought this piece to be anachronistic - written in the early 1940's it could easily be mistaken for a late nineteenth century romantic concerto. Nice to hear it again having been rescued from the depths of the collection but I won't be rushing back as quickly to this disc in comparison to others recently rediscovered.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I'm duly educated! I thought he actually was - for what interest I have in him - a 2nd rank 19th century composer. Now I am shocked!


----------



## Enthusiast

This morning was spent with Lachenmann.

View attachment 154056


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'/
String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K499 'Hoffmeister'

Belcea Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Barbebleu

A Midsummer Night’s Dream - Britten, Pears, Deller, Hemsley, Veasey, Harper, Brannigan et al. Delightful.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet & Serenade

Joakim Kallhed, Thomas Annmo, Mikael BjorkArion Wind Quintet, Schein String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154058


*Gabriel Fauré*

Pie Jesu from Requiem, op. 48
Barcarolle No. 12, op. 106 bis
Nocturne No. 11, op. 104 no. 1
Ballade, op. 19
Nocturne No. 7, op. 74
Thème et Variations, op. 73
Barcarolle No. 1, op. 26
Barcarolle No. 10, op. 104 no. 2
Nocturne No. 10, op. 99
Nocturne No. 13, op. 119
In Paradisum from Requiem, op. 48

Louis Lortie, piano

2016


----------



## SearsPoncho

Granados - Goyescas - Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Il Giulio Sabino" (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Rossini/Respighi - La Boutique fantasque (Bonynge/London)*


----------



## Biwa

Johann Gottfried Müthel:

2 Fantasies in E flat major
Fantasy in G major
Fantasy in F major
Fantasy in G minor
Praeludium in C major
Fugenfantasie in C major
Variations on 'Jesu, meine Freunde'
Choral preludes 'Herzlich tut mich verlangen', 'Was mein Gott will', 'O Traurigkeit, o Herzeleid'

Léon Berben (Francicus Volckland organ of Sankt-Lukas-Kirche, Mühlberg)


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: El Salon Mexico, Clarinet Concerto & other orchestral works

Stanley Drucker (clarinet)

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154061


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos, RV 509, 511, 514, 516, 523, 524

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin

Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon

2008


----------



## Itullian

I love these inexpensive RCA box reissues.


----------



## pmsummer

CRYE
_Melancholy in Late 16th Century English Music_
*Anthony Holborne - Christopher Tye - Richard Sumarte - Tobias Hume - Henry Stonings - Thomas Tallis - Robert Johnson - Thomas Weelkes - William Lawes*
Concordia - viols
- Mark Levy
- Joanna Levine
- Catherine Finnis
- Jonathon Manson
- Emilia Benjamin
_with_ Gary Cooper - virginals, organ

_Metronome_


----------



## Enthusiast

The clarity Manze achieves pays some dividends and these are enjoyable performances. But there are losses from his approach, too, and this is not the whole story of these works.

View attachment 154064


View attachment 154065


----------



## Dimace

I could say that this is a VERY interesting project: Recomposing an unfinished Symphony (the* X of Mahler* in our case) is something difficult, challenging and not without the danger of humiliation.

What have we from Mahler's 10? Only the first movement The Adagio. Many great directors have performed it (like Boulez) admirably. After came the guys like Deryck Cooke and almost from scratch they made a complete symphony with 5 movements! (80 min. of music.) At the end came our friend *Matthew Herbert* (he is also a very good DJ, as he said) and made something in the middle: The Adagio as we know it, enhanced with electronic parts of music and special effects. (a somehow Stockhausen approach with more modern tec, but the concept is the same and I could say that it looks like as a copy-paste effort, not literally of course but as an idea.)

If you ask me if I like these ideas, I could say YES! They sound very interesting. If you ask me if I approve them, I could say NO and again NO. It is VERY difficult to be in the shocks of a genius like Mahler (or Bruckner... Look what happens with his 9th...) Cooke's approach is purely fantastic. Herbert's is something like a techno freak remix for listeners they have no idea about Mahler or classic music and they want to have quick 30 min. of neo-romantic experience or no sense hearing...

I could suggest these attempts to my children, they have no idea about classic music, and, generally speaking, they don't like the serious music. (Herbert's mostly. Cooke is an another, more serious, story...) For experience listeners, such creations should be avoided and it is better to have the 25 min. or so of the original score, as fictional situations they drive us to misunderstandings and confusion.

_Audiofile sound and TOP material quality in this DG production._ (at the beginning don't switch of your HIFI. Everything is OK. It takes some time until to listen some music...)


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> The clarity Manze achieves pays some dividends and these are enjoyable performances. But there are losses from his approach, too, and this is not the whole story of these works.
> 
> View attachment 154064
> 
> 
> View attachment 154065


Vaughan is a FANTASTIC composer and more fantastic is to read again your presentations, my friend. Have a very nice WE!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR ALFONSO THE WISE
_Cantigas de Amigo_
*Martin Codax*
The Dufay Collective
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Helgi

pmsummer said:


> _Melancholy in Late 16th Century English Music_


Haha, gotta love Friday nights on Talk Classical


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Eine Alpensinfonie


----------



## Mark Dee

It's been a pretty horrible day, so attempting to seek solace...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A regular coupling of two popular classics, but these are really excellent performances.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Chamber Music* Musica Antiqua Koln with Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









I'm listening to three discs of chamber music from this excellent 8 CD set. For the second time in a week!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Xavier Scharwenka.
Piano Trio
Violin Sonata

Both new to me. Delightful music. Will seek out more of his work.


----------



## Malx

The latest BBC MM cover disc featuring *Arriaga's String Quartet No 1 played by the Aris Quartett.*.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154073


*Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies Nos. 88-92
Sinfonia Concertante

Berliner Philharmoniker
Simon Rattle

2007


----------



## Itullian

Claudio does a good job on these.
Excellent sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bernhard Lang - I hate Mozart (opera in 2 acts)
(2 SACD set + 1 dvd)


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Danielpour's "Darkness in the Ancient Valley":










and choral works by Ola Gjeilo:










Currently - Stephen Layton leading the Holst Singers in choral music by Veljo Tormis:


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding set!!


----------



## Pelleas

Listening to old Marco Polo Cds of Georges Auric film music suites which I am piecing back together, one movement at a time, on Youtube.

Auric should not be underestimated as a member of The Six. He was in demand as composer of ballet music and his opinion as music critique mattered to individuals like Poulenc. But around the time of the poor public reception of his very challenging piano sonata, in 1931, he became a more "populist" type of composer, interested in reaching a much wider audience than what he called "elite" classical music. This former child prodigy, incredibly gifted as pianist and composer, consciously decided that writing film music would have a greater immediate impact than composing abstract orchestral works.

So Auric is, first and foremost, a composer of suites, of ballet and film music suites. It's almost as though he decided to sacrifice any prospect of a long-term legacy, such as Poulenc achieved with his choral music and operas, for the left-wing, populist ambition of reaching out to the people.

Nevertheless, some of his film music suites remain impressive, such as for The Beauty and the Beast (1946), Ruy Blas (1948), Orpheus (1949), Du rififi chez les hommes (1955), Notre-Dame de Paris (1956).


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154080


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, KV 365
Sinfonia concertante for violin, viola, and orchestra, KV 364

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown, director

1998, reissued 2009


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Psalms of Repentance":










edit: playing through Arvo Part's "Manificat" and "Nunc Dimittis"


----------



## Guest

Superb!


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Conrad2

Dowland: Lute Music Volume 1 -Fancyes, Dreams And Spirits 
Nigel North
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2006









The first lute recording I have listened to in my classical music journey. So far, very beautiful, more crisper and brighter than the guitar according to my ear.

Wonder why lute isn't more popular or more well known.

Anyone want to share a lute recording I should listen to? I am open to suggestion.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: 3 Prussian Quartets

Petersen Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
April 2016
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Instrumental


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: Cotswolds Symphony

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## gvn

Conrad2 said:


> Dowland: Lute Music Volume 1 -Fancyes, Dreams And Spirits
> Nigel North
> Label: Naxos
> Release Year: 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first lute recording I have listened to in my classical music journey. So far, very beautiful, more crisper and brighter than the guitar according to my ear.
> 
> Wonder why lute isn't more popular or more well known.
> 
> Anyone want to share a lute recording I should listen to? I am open to suggestion.


Personally, if I had to choose only one composer of solo lute music, it would certainly be Dowland--and if I were asked to choose one recording of that music, it would probably be Nigel North's Naxos series. (He had more experience playing it than anyone else who has recorded it, as far as I know--and I think it shows.) There are 4 CDs in the series, and I'd say the other 3 are just as good. If anything the most famous pieces of all (including Lachrimae, which seems to have been the biggest musical hit of the early 17th century throughout Europe) are on vol. 2.

Not that I'd play all 4 discs in immediate succession--that would be too much of a good thing!

For lute plus ensemble, I personally would start with Vivaldi. Several CDs include his Concerto for Lute & 2 Violins (RV 93), Concerto for Lute & Viola d'amore (RV 540), and two Trio Sonatas for Lute, Violin, & Basso Continuo (RV 82 & 85), usually adding his mandolin concerti as well. I haven't heard every CD of that type, but Paul O'Dette's recording on Hyperion seems to have received particularly strong reviews:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eight for this morning and early afternoon, the works themselves coinciding with the time the composer decided to reside permanently in the Soviet Union.

Interestingly, this recording of _Peter and the Wolf_ eschewed the usual policy of roping in an English-speaking showbiz type for narration duty and instead opted for a split between Prokofiev's own son and grandson. Their respective accents are very different which makes for an agreeable 'chalk and cheese contrast' - son Oleg still retains the broad Russian tones of his upbringing while grandson Gabriel's accent is best described as 'neutral' or 'suburban' English.

_Romeo and Juliet_ - ballet in four acts op.64 (1935-36):










_Peter and the Wolf_ for narrator and orchestra op.67 [Text: Sergei Prokofiev] (1936):










_Three Children's Songs_ for voice and piano op.68 [Texts: Agniya Barto/N. Sakonska/Leib Kvitko] (1936):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

_Three Romances_ for voice and piano op.73 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Klement Slavický, Symphonietta/Sinfonietta No 3, with Libor Pešek conducting the Czech Philharmonic. A colourful, diverting "concerto for orchestra" kind of work.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Conrad2 said:


> Dowland: Lute Music Volume 1 -Fancyes, Dreams And Spirits
> Nigel North
> Label: Naxos
> Release Year: 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first lute recording I have listened to in my classical music journey. So far, very beautiful, more crisper and brighter than the guitar according to my ear.
> 
> Wonder why lute isn't more popular or more well known.
> 
> Anyone want to share a lute recording I should listen to? I am open to suggestion.


Paul O'Dette made most of the recordings for Harmonia Mundi (France)
Of course there is the five-part box with works by Dowland, many recordings are now oop and therefore often more expensive to purchase.
I would like to recommend these recordings

















( a twofer)


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK20-30


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## SanAntone

Egidius Kwartet - The Leiden Choirbooks


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1

Eugene Ormandy

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a good Mahler 10. But right now I think I am greatly preferring the new Vanska (which is almost revelatory to me).

View attachment 154091


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Many people of my generation will have got to know Allegri's _Miserere_ from this classic 1963 recording, with Roy Goodman's soaring boy soprano. The Palestrina, recorded later the same year makes an excellent coupling.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 51 in B flat major (Hob I:51)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble Alcatraz performing Gallician and Latin sacred songs from 13th-century Spain:


----------



## Malx

Played some Mendelssohn this morning after going food shopping.

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto in E minor (original version) - Isabelle van Kuelen, Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz.*

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 'Italian' - Berlin PO, James Levine.*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 91 in E flat major (Hob I:91)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Catalogue d'Oiseaux livre 1-3

Peter Hill


----------



## Enthusiast

Compared to how wowed I have been with the mature concertos in this set, I had been somehow less impressed by Hough's way with _*the two early concertos*_. I felt they were just a little too romantic, despite some period manners. But it is not so: they are wonderful performances! I have often let Hough pass me by but this set really is special.

View attachment 154096


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Compared to how wowed I have been with the mature concertos in this set, I had been somehow less impressed by Hough's way with _*the two early concertos*_. I felt they were just a little too romantic, despite some period manners. But it is not so: they are wonderful performances! I have often let Hough pass me by but this set really is special.
> 
> View attachment 154096


Decedent and very brave, am I right?:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 154098


Sallinen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 49

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Pelleas

Auric: ballet suites for Le facheux (1924), La pastorale (1926), Le peintre et son modèle (1948), Phèdre (1949), La chambre (1959).

Auric: piano and chamber music for Piano Sonata in F Major (1931), Violin sonata (1936), Trio for oboe, bassoon and clarinet (1938), and Imaginées, in six works: flute and piano, cello and piano, clarinet and piano, voice and piano, piano, and voice with ensemble (1968-1976).

After World War II, Auric returns to a more modern idiom in his ballet and chamber music. Of all these works, Imaginées is most revealing in terms of what had been previously suppressed for the sake of reaching the masses.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Khachaturian - Violin Concerto - Oistrakh/Khachaturian/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb modern instrument performances of Bach's Violin Concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast & Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten

John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Vasks

*Langley - Overture and Beginners (Sutherland/ASV)
Butterworth - The Banks of Green Willow (Boult/Lyrita)
Vaughn Williams - Oboe Concerto (Theodore/Chandos)
Bridge - Summer (Groves/EMI)*


----------



## Biwa

Bartok: Divertimento for strings
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major
Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony, Op. 110a

Frida Fredrikke Waaler Wærvågen (cello)
Ensemble Allegria


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154107


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor, op. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, op. 15
Piano Quintet No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26

Takács Quartet
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2019


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Decedent and very brave, am I right?:angel:


I don't think I would use the word decadent! In some ways it is very disciplined playing but he's inspired too and this takes us to many new insights - new and yet they sit comfortably in overall accounts that are not unconventional. I am only tempted to compare with the greats of the past ... but perhaps I'm too enthused with them at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I don't think I would use the word decadent! In some ways it is very disciplined playing but he's inspired too and this takes us to many new insights - new and yet they sit comfortably in overall accounts that are not unconventional. I am only tempted to compare with the greats of the past ... but perhaps I'm too enthused with them at the moment.


I mean decent, I am deeply sorry.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Friedrich Fasch:

Concerti from Dresden and Darmstadt

Il Gardellino


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 5, Op 18 No 5 - Suske Quartet.*
Gave this quartet a listen on Qobuz along with some other samples before ordering the set.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Alwyn - Harp Concerto " Lyra Angelica," Autumn Legends, Concerto Grosso No. 2*
William Alwyn, London Philharmonic, Osian Ellis

I can't think of any other adjectives for this music but _lovely_. So I'll leave it at that, I guess. I really enjoy trawling through the old Lyrita catalog on streaming; there are some real gems of overlooked British music on that series and the sound is spectacular.


----------



## Conrad2

gvn said:


> For lute plus ensemble, I personally would start with Vivaldi. Several CDs include his Concerto for Lute & 2 Violins (RV 93), Concerto for Lute & Viola d'amore (RV 540), and two Trio Sonatas for Lute, Violin, & Basso Continuo (RV 82 & 85), usually adding his mandolin concerti as well. I haven't heard every CD of that type, but Paul O'Dette's recording on Hyperion seems to have received particularly strong reviews:
> 
> View attachment 154085


Thanks for the recommendation! Unfortunately, Tidal doesn't have that specific recording, so I'm listening to another recording. Hopefully, the quality is the same.

Vivaldi: Concertos for Lute and Mandolin (DAW 50)
Il Giardino Armonico
Label: Warner Classics
Release Year: 1993











Bourdon said:


> Paul O'Dette made most of the recordings for Harmonia Mundi (France)
> Of course there is the five-part box with works by Dowland, many recordings are now oop and therefore often more expensive to purchase.
> I would like to recommend these recordings


Thanks for the recommendations! I was able to find them.

The Royal Lewters - Music of Henry VIII and Elizabeth I's Favorite Lutenists
Paul O'Dette
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Release Year: 2003









Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1; Scottish Fantasia 
Kyung Wha Chung 
Label: Decca
Release Year: 1995


----------



## Bourdon

Les Noces

Quatre Chants paysants russes ( les Soucoupes ) (1914-1917)

Quatre Chants paysants russes ( les Soucoupes ) arranged 1954

La baiser de la Fée

Philharmonia orchestra André Vandernoot


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for some Rihm.

View attachment 154110


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading El Leon De Oro in choral works by Francisco Guerrero:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Book 1


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Zubin Mehta conducting.

Today's program....

View attachment 154114

View attachment 154115


----------



## senza sordino

This week:

Finzi Cello Concerto (1955), Bax Cello Concerto (1932), Bliss Cello Concerto (1970), Stanford Irish Rhapsody no 3 (1913), and Moeran Cello Concerto (1945). Nice music, but the sound quality of these two disks isn't great. 









Britten Three Cello Suites









Walton Five Bagatelles for Guitar and Chamber Orchestra, Arnold Serenade for Guitar and Strings, Berkeley and Arnold Guitar Concerti. A very enjoyable disk









Holst The Planets. I've heard this music so many times, when I get it off my shelves to listen to it, I think to myself "do I really want to listen again?". But when it's playing I succumb to this magnificent music and enjoy the moment. This particular performance is outstanding. 









Ferguson Violin Sonata No 2 (1946), Britten Suite for Violin and Piano (1935), Walton Violin Sonata (1949), Walton Two Pieces for Violin and Piano (1950). A lovely disk.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set in great sound.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Sonatas* Musica Antiqua Koln on Archiv









Disc 6 from this excellent set. This consists of:

- Sonatas for Violin and Basso Continuo BWV 1023, 1024 & BEV Anh 153

- Sonatas for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord BWV 1027 & 1028


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Erkki-Sven Tuur:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been on something of a Libor Pešek safari today. Currently listening to his fine recording of Suk's "Asrael" symphony, with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic.









Hard to believe I bought this CD almost exactly 30 years ago, but it's still one of the best recordings of this work I've heard.


----------



## Merl

Excellent Serioso.


----------



## Itullian

This is a great set.
Beethoven 5 & 6 today.


----------



## 6Strings

Some bracing new works for the guitar. Not a of the work by Tiensuu--the quarter-tones make the guitar simply sound horribly out of tune!


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Partitas 4 & 6* Anton Batagov (piano) on MEL









Here we have two of the keyboard partitas played on the piano. They were recorded in Moscow in December 2016.

This is a double CD:
- The first CD has a bonus (an arrangement of Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring), and together with Partita No 4 clocks in at 65 minutes.

- The second CD is purely the Partita No. 6 and clocks in at 62 minutes.

I am very tolerant of differing approaches to playing Bach's keyboard pieces on the piano. And there are things to enjoy here - but I frequently had to stifle the urge to shout out 'get a move on!'

Overall perhaps too self indulgent to be recommended.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 9

New York Philaharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## mparta

Interesting 20th century French Catholic devotional. I've listened a couple of times now and its purity is intriguing.

Branching out a little, devotional music, as I am not remotely devotional.


----------



## WVdave

Music Of Johann Strauss
Antal Dorati, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
Mercury Living Presence - SR-90008, Olympian Series, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1958.

Stumbled into this VG+ copy in a thrift store earlier today for 50 cents; the quality of this entire Mercury series is just amazing.


----------



## Helgi

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 with Baiba Skride and Nelsons/BPO at the digital concert hall


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Giuseppe Sinopoli - Suites 1 & 2 from his opera "Lou Salomé".


----------



## SanAntone

Bach : Christus der ist mein Leben


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No.9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra|James Levine










Handel: Water Music
The English Concert|Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 and 1

Kammerakademie Potsdam, NDR Chor, Pavol Breslik (tenor), Maria
Bengtsson (soprano), Johanna Winkel (soprano)

Antonello Manacorda


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Missa Dalmatica

Roman Sadnik (tenor), Martin Achrainer (baritone), Bernhard Spingler (bass baritone), Martin Ranalter (organ)

Concentus Choir Brunech, Adriano Martinolli d'Arcy


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Fauré: La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Fauré: Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville


----------



## Rogerx

Art of the Mandolin

Avi Avital (mandolin)

Ben-Haim: Sonata a Tre for Mandolin, Guitar, Harpsichord
Sollima: Prelude for Mandolin Solo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Sigurd Jorsalfar

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part nine for morning and early afternoon.

In the wake of the triumphant reception given to the Eisenstein film _Aleksandr Nevsky_, Prokofiev moulded his own soundtrack music into a patriotic cantata which was also highly praised. Then came one of the composer's biggest and most unfortunate flops...

_Semyon Kotko_ was a conscious attempt by Prokofiev to write a 'Soviet' opera. The story is set in a Ukrainian village at the beginning of the civil war, not long after the new Bolshevik government pulled Russia out of WWI. The eponymous hero is a soldier who comes home from the front in the hope of marrying the village elder's daughter. When a detachment of marauding German soldiers arrive, the reactionary elder betrays any suspected radicals to them, and they are hung. Semyon, himself denounced by the elder, escapes and forms a partisan movement which returns to the village after the Germans are given orders to leave. The elder, who is now suddenly without protection, is executed and, amidst general rejoicing, the marriage between his daughter and Semyon is anticipated ahead of the Red Army's arrival to establish control in the area.

The premiere of the work was long delayed due to the arrest of theatre director Vsevolod Meyerhold, and the omens remained unfavourable - by the time the opera was eventually presented in Moscow not only had the hapless Meyerhold been shot but the non-aggression pact between the USSR and Germany had come into being, so the German soldiers in the opera were replaced by Ukrainian separatists (which should have at least satisfied Stalin as he had always been extremely suspicious of the Ukraine's more nationalist tendencies). The official reaction to _Semyon Kotko_ was probably preordained - the Meyerhold connection almost certainly mitigated against any real chance of success - and the opera was dead in the water.

On the whole, I think _Semyon Kotko_ is a strong work both musically and dramatically and without doubt it deserved a happier fate, but this was carrot-and-stick time in the Soviet Union - purges abounded and many of the country's more talented cultural figures were by now padding around on eggshells, never really knowing whether a mediocre work was destined to be nominated for a Stalin Prize or a better one demolished by a career-threatening denunciation.

A sign of things to come had already occurred in the shape of the pre-emptive strike by influential culture commissar Platon Kerzhentsev which had thwarted the _Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ commission three years earlier - Prokofiev was criticised not just for the music which was considered to be too clever by half (a ridiculous claim, as it was no more 'clever' than the music for _Aleksandr Nevsky_ was to be) but for quoting the sacrosanct utterances of demigods Lenin, Stalin, Engels and Marx. As it was, Kerzhentsev's intervention may have prevented Prokofiev from getting into hot water later had the cantata been performed.

On that occasion the composer had kept calm and carried on despite the obvious blow to his ego but with the failure of _Semyon Kotko_ he was brought down to earth with a resounding thud - all of a sudden the honeymoon period of _Romeo and Juliet_ and _Peter and the Wolf_ seemed a distant memory.

_Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for speaker, male and female choirs, military band, accordion band, percussion band and orchestra op.74 [Text: quotes by Karl Marx/Friedrich Engels/Vladimir Lenin/Joseph Stalin] (1936-37):
_Zdravitsa_ [_A Toast_] a.k.a. _Hail to Stalin_ - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.85 [Text: adapted by Sergei Prokofiev from anon. contemporary song texts] (1937):










Incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ for soprano, bass and orchestra op.77 (1937-38):










_Alexander Nevsky_ - cantata for mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.78, adapted from music for the Sergei Eisenstein film of the same name [Text: Vladimir Lugovskoy/Sergey Prokofiev] (1938-39):










_Semyon Kotko_ - opera in five acts op.81 [Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev and Valentin Katayev, after a story by the latter] (1938-39):


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major, K. 201

played on period instruments by The English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Argerich absolutely superb in the music of Bach.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Malx

Saturday Symphony selection.

*Sallinen Symphony No 4 - Malmo SO, James DePriest.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"

played on period instruments by The English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Jeux de Miroirs

Javier Perianes (piano)

Orchestre de Paris, Josep Pons

Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: Stabat Mater

Andreas Scholl, Chiara Banchini, Ensemble 415










Vivaldi: Gloria

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Niels Heilmann, Barbara Hendricks, Jorma Hynninen, Ann Murray, Andy Rigby


----------



## Musicaterina

Again Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"

this time played by the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by René Jacobs


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying with Bach, I've moved on to the Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas played by Thomas Zehetmair. He played one of theme (I forget which) as an encore after a performance of the Brahms Violin Conerto in Grenoble and it made such an impression on me that I decided to buy this recording.


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets of different styles and eras.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 - Hausmusik.*

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 4 - Quatuor Danel.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

I like the Wihans. They play with style and are very forthright especially in Czech repertoire . Perhaps they are a little too forthright in Ludwig's op.59s (a bit of subtlety goes a long way) but it's a decent performance , beautifully recorded from a fine lvb cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Joe B

Soren Kinch Hansen leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in music of contemporary Danish choral composers:

















*(choirs debut CD release)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008
(3 SACD set)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Bartók, Liszt

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, Op. 1, BB36a, Sz. 26
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
Brahms: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 No. 1
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms*
Double Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Pelleas

Darius Milhaud during the Great War:
String quartet 1 and 2: Arriaga Quartet; Parisi Quartet;
String quartet 3: Parisi Quartet;
Violin sonata no. 1 and 2: Mauro Tortorelli and Angela Meluso;
Sonata for two violins and piano: Trio Koch;
Suite for piano, op. 8: Monique Muller version; Françoise Choveaux version;
Les Choephores: Igor Markevitch, Orch. des Concerts Lamoureux;
Les Eumenides, opera: Charles Bruck, Orchestre National de France, Choeurs de la RTF.

A very good musician, Milhaud played the violin, the viola, and the piano. He performed in a string quartet and premiered several of his piano works. These professional traits were significant early in his composing career. His first sonatas were for the violin and he had composed three string quartets before his departure for Brazil in early 1917. The latter characteristic distinguishes him completely from other members of The Six. He would use the string quartet throughout his life as a more intimate means of self expression. For example, his third quartet is unusual in his otherwise frequently upbeat opus for being so dark and profoundly sad. It was composed in the wake of the death of his childhood friend, the poet Leo Latril, on the war front. It is structured in two very slow movements.

Like Honegger, Milhaud was immediately interested in Greek mythology and in history. The opera Les Eumenides was the third and larger part of Aeschylus' Greek tragedy, the Oresteia. It was written for an orchestra heavy in percussion and brass, including 15 percussionists! Its music is very modern for its time.

Nothing here is "impressionistic," as too many Youtube commentators like to assert. In fact, Milhaud was very tired with, if not repulsed by, the "mush" of this French style. Rather, with Koechlin by his side, he carefully studied Stravinsky's Le Sacre and loved its polytonal aspects. Like Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, much of his early orchestral work is characterized by vigorous percussion sections.

While the Markevitch and Bruck recordings are old and have sound issues, I simply cannot listen to the Oresteia recorded on Naxos by the University of Michigan. For one, the French lyrics are totally massacred and the overall performance is amateurish.

Finally, there is a great deal of tempi variations among pianists who perform Milhaud. Muller has a greater range of tempi than Choveaux, both for the fast and the slow movements.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Bartók, Liszt
> 
> Alexandre Kantorow (piano)
> 
> Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, Op. 1, BB36a, Sz. 26
> Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
> Brahms: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 No. 1
> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor


I would be interested to hear him play, but I doubt anyone's ability to make anything out of that Brahms sonata. I heard Kirill Gerstein play it in the first half, then followed by a wonderful Transcendental Etudes. Conversation behind me: "I've never heard that Brahms performed""Now you know why". My sentiments.

He has Saint-Saens concerti out also. wobbling between his and Bertrand Chamayou, who incidentally has one of the best Transcendental Etudes ever. Ever!


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Sallinen: Symphony No. 4. Rasilainen. Norkoping Symphony Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Lots of color in this one. Very enjoyable.










Bach: BWV 105, 85, 112. Cantatas for the second Sunday after easter Gardiner. Stephen Varcoe, others.










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios Trio Karénine .










Verdi: Requiem. Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossuta, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Wiener Singveren, Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan.










Bruckner. Symphonies 4 & 4. Haitink. Berlin Philharmonic. Excellent.


----------



## Dimace

Very nice (and quite collectable) 10XLP DG Set, with selected works from the *Greatest Russian Composers.* (11 composers are included) The recordings are old, the set came out at 1968. Despite these, the sound is admirably good. This is the UK issue. Suggested with a lot of nostalgy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5

Kammerakademie Potsdam,

Antonello Manacorda


----------



## sbmonty

It's Sunday, so a new string quartet selection on the String Quartet Appreciation Thread.

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 In F, Op. 59/1 "Razumovsky No. 1"
Takács Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Lilburn - Drysdale Overture (Southgate/Continuum)
Braga Santos - Concerto in D for Strings (Minsky/Koch)
Tubin - Symphony #6 (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.59, #1 - Tokyo String Quartet


Mozart - Symphony #39 - Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic. Mozart's most Haydnesque symphony.


Brahms - Piano Concerto #2 - S. Richter/Leinsdorf/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

The good stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154142


*John Dowland*

Lachrimæ, or Seaven Teares

The Dowland Consort
Jakob Lindberg, leader

1986


----------



## WNvXXT

Jacquet de La Guerre: Violin Sonata No. 4 in G Major

I. Lent - Presto
II. Presto - Lent
III. Presto
IV. Adagio
V. Aria


----------



## Rogerx

Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings

Isaac Stern & John Browning

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Jacck

La bellezza: The Beauty of 17th Century Violin Music


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc that won the concerto category of the BBC Music Magazine Annual Awards. Enjoyable, goes down easily.

View attachment 154143


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 1 / Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 154144


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Finally time to listen to some music 

Catalogue d'Oiseaux Book 4-6


----------



## Enthusiast

Discs 5 and (currently) 6 from this really excellent set:

View attachment 154145


Op 27/2 (Moonlight); 28 (Pastoral); 31/1; 31/2 (Tempest); 31/3; 49/1; 49/2.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 93 in D major (Hob I:93)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## cougarjuno

Early Bartok


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Schumann*

Symphony No. 2

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Charles Ives - Symphony No. 1 In D Minor & Three Places in New England. Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 2 eye 1968

View attachment 154147


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2" and "Symphony No. 6":


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G major "Surprise" (Hob I:94)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major "The clock" (Hob I:101)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 102 in B flat major (Hob I:102)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Grieg - Peer Gynt. The Hallé Orchestra & The Ambrosian Singers. Angel Records 1969

View attachment 154149


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major (Hob I:103)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Mark Dee

Vivaldi, A. Concerto in A major for violin, strings and continuo (The Pisendel-Concerto) - Cambridge Society for Early Music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony,

Celibidache-Stuttgart DG recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Second spin for this....

George Weldon conducts Elgar - Cockaigne, Overture, Op. 40 / Chanson De Matin And Chanson De Nuit, Op. 15 / Pop And Circumstance Marches, Op. 39 / Serenade For Strings In E Minor, Op. 20. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Victrola 1968

View attachment 154151


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 1 'Rasumovsky' - Alban Berg Quartet.*


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Pelleas

Darius Milhaud -- Works inspired by his Brazalian experience: 
String Quartet no. 4, op. 46;
Sonata for flute, oboe, clarinet, and piano, op. 47;
L'homme et son désir, ballet music, op. 48
Le boeuf sur le toit, ballet music (originally intended for silent movie), op. 58;
Saudades do Brazil, for piano, op.67, and for orchestra, op. 67b.

The quartet was composed on the ship for his return to France. The colorful music of the outer two movements is punctuated by a "funeral" middle movement, a reminder that over 4000 Brazilians died daily from the Spanish influenza.

"Man and his desire" is inspired by a Brazilian tale of Man being awakened and freed by a phantom woman who both symbolized love and death. Very percussive work (including a plank and a hammer) along with a dozen other solo instruments. Not so much a "barbaric" form of primitivism as a poetic and mystic one.

"The Bull or Ox on the Roof" is of course one of his best sellers. It's a merry divertimento on Brazilian rhythms. I listened to the Milhaud and to the Bernstein versions.

Saudades do Brazil is a softer, less percussive work originally intended for the piano.

Other than these works, one could also refer to the Piano Concerto no. 2 (1941) and the Bal martiniquais as later works still inspired by his journey to South America.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Overtures and Sonatas* Musica Antiqua Koln with Reinhard Goebel on Archi









I'm finishing off this fine 8 CD set with discs 3 & y.

Disc 3 has the orchestral Suites BWV 1068-1070.

Disc 7 has various sonatas including the Sonata gor Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord BWV 1029, and Three Sonatas for Flute and Basso conyino.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part ten for tonight (_Summer Day_, string quartet and piano sonatas), concluding tomorrow morning (_Cinderella_).

_Summer Day_ - orchestral suite op.65bis, arr. of seven piano pieces from _Music for Children_ op.65 (orig. 1935 - arr. 1941):










String Quartet no.2 in F op.92 (1941):










Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40):
Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.83 (1939-42):
Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44):










_Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies Of Carl Nielsen, Volume 2 : Symphonies 4, 5, & 6. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Angel 3LP box set 1975

View attachment 154157


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Catalogue d'Oiseaux

Book 7 Peter Hill


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Beethoven's "Emperor" Concerto, wonderfully played by Hélène Grimaud with the Dresden Staatskapelle under Vladimir Jurowski:









One of the most beautiful performances of this work I've ever heard.


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in contemporary choral music:


----------



## pmsummer

EL ARTE DE FANTASÍA
_El libro de circa nueva (1557)_
*Luis Venegas de Henestrosa*
The Harp Consort
- Hille Perl - viola da gamba
- Lee Santana - vihuela, cittern
- Steven Player - Renaissance guitar, percussion
- Helen Coombs - organ, harpsichord
- Andrew Lawrence-King - director, harps & psaltery

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154167


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Piano Sonata No. 1
24 Preludes, op. 34
Piano Sonata No. 2
Nocturne from The Limpid Stream

Andrey Gugnin, piano

2019


----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony, and John Alexander Singers in music by Frank Ticheli:









*The Shore*
The Song Within*
Constellation*
Here Take This Lovely Flower*
Earth Song*
There Will Be Rest*
(*World premiere recordings)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding
Cantata), etc.

Edith Mathis (soprano)

Berlin Chamber Orchestra, Peter Schreier


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: String Quartets Op. 41

Quatuor Modigliani


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## vincula

Exploring the music of *Alexander von Zemlinsky*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_von_Zemlinsky

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

These are very good!


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Esclarmonde

Joan Sutherland (Esclarmonde), Giacomo Aragall (Roland), Huguette Tourangeau (Parséis), Clifford Grant (Emperor Phorcas), Louis Quilico (L'Evèque de Blois), Ryland Davies (Enéas)et al
National Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1975-07-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Skakner

What a magnificent sound landscape!
Not easily accessible but fascinating!
One of my favorite Messiaen's works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

vincula said:


> Exploring the music of *Alexander von Zemlinsky*.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_von_Zemlinsky
> 
> View attachment 154173
> 
> 
> View attachment 154174
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Coupling _The Mermaid_ and the _Sinfonietta_ is quite a bold move - those two works are as about as far from each other stylistically (and almost chronologically, too) as Zemlinsky's cautious evolution allowed. I'd be interested in hearing your views on them in due course.


----------



## Chilham

Taillerferre: Ballade

Louis de Froment

Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Rosario Marciano










Tailleferre: Deux Pièces pour Piano

Sontraud Speidel










Honegger: Pacific 231

Thierry Fischer

Baiba Skride, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales

Honegger: Rugby

Thierry Fischer

Baiba Skride, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales










Milhaud: Scaramouche

Martha Argerich, Karin Merle










Tailleferre: Arabesque

Davide Bandieri, Guillaume Hersperger


----------



## Rogerx

Suppé: Overtures & Marches

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jésus (1944)

CD 2-3 Yvonne Loriod piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eleven either side of an hour spent enjoying the sunshine.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat for orchestra op.100 (1944):










Two songs from _Twelve Russian Songs_ for voice and piano op.104 [Texts: various folk sources] (1944):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Flute Sonata in D op.94, arr. for violin and piano as Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.94bis (orig. 1943 - arr. 1944): 
Violin Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.80 (1938 and 1943-46): ***

(*** Unable to source an image - works are performed by Elmar Oliveira and Robert McDonald on Vox's _Unique_ imprint)

Music for the Sergei Eisenstein films _Ivan the Terrible pt.1_ and _Ivan the Terrible pt.2_ for contralto, bass, speaker, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra op.116 [Texts: Sergei Eisenstein, Russian folk sources and Orthodox liturgy] (1943-45):


----------



## Enthusiast

All the sonatas between (and including) 6 and 13 and the Fantasy in C Minor. Piennar is heard by most critics as giving us a fairly restless and emotional Mozart and it is true he avoids prettifying the music or bringing out its formal beauty and his Mozart rarely smiles that much. Instead we have fire and drama but it is still all very Mozartian: this is serious and very effective Mozart and if the critical reception (which was, anyway, generally very positive) made you fear a hair shirt approach then think again. This is a tremendous set and stands proudly with the best in the field.

View attachment 154183


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* - _Cantata "Ich habe genung"_ BWV 82
Mortensen | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Rogerx

Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Pfitzner: Abendrot
Pfitzner: An die Mark, Op. 15, No. 3
Pfitzner: Ist der Himmel darum im Lenz so blau Op. 2 No. 2
Pfitzner: Nachts Op. 26 No. 2
Pfitzner: Sehnsucht nach Vergessen, Op. 10 No. 1
Pfitzner: Stimme der Sehnsucht
Pfitzner: Wasserfahrt Op. 6 No. 6
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Im Abendrot (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## 13hm13

Contemporaries of Mozart - Gyrowetz - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## HerbertNorman

Maurice Ravel:
Sonatine
Forlane (tombeau de couperin)
Pavane pour une infante défunte
Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn
à la manière de ... Charbrier

Claude Debussy
Hommage à Haydn
D'un cahier d'esquisses
Images oubliées
Etude retrouvée
Nocturne
Ballade

Artur Pizarro playing the piano


----------



## Rogerx

Rota, Respighi, Barber & Elgar: Works for string orchestra

I Musici


----------



## sbmonty

Last night's and this morning's listening.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Pienaar's Beethoven sonatas - disc 7 - Op. 53 (Waldstein), 54 and 57 (Appassionata). The Waldstein is particularly good.

View attachment 154187


----------



## sbmonty

Itullian said:


> These are very good!


This was actually my first classical music purchase, many years ago. I think it was around 1990.


----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella SF in ten centuries of music:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Pavol Breslik (tenor), Maria Bengtsson (soprano), Johanna Winkel (soprano)

Kammerakademie Potsdam, NDR Chor ; Antonello Manacorda


----------



## ELbowe

Bach To The Future
Olivier Latry ‎- La Dolce Volta ‎- Double LP 2019
Recorded: Cathédral Notre-Dame, Paris, 6-8 January 2019


----------



## vincula

elgars ghost said:


> Coupling _The Mermaid_ and the _Sinfonietta_ is quite a bold move - those two works are as about as far from each other stylistically (and almost chronologically, too) as Zemlinsky's cautious evolution allowed. I'd be interested in hearing your views on them in due course.


I was mainly familiar with his _Lyric Symphony_ and a few scattered pieces (songs and piano dances). After listening to his _Sinfonietta_, which I did enjoy very much, and reading about him and Brahms, I decided to go all the way backwards. As you cleverly pointed out it was a bold move -a bit _too_ bold, really- so I have rescheduled his first two symphonies for tomorrow. I couldn't change gears so quickly and I got bored. My fault. Must check out his chamber work too. Any special recommendations?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Orchestre du Domaine musical Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

vincula said:


> I was mainly familiar with his _Lyric Symphony_ and a few scattered pieces (songs and piano dances). After listening to his _Sinfonietta_, which I did enjoy very much, and reading about him and Brahms, I decided to go all the way backwards. As you cleverly pointed out it was a bold move -a bit _too_ bold, really- so I have rescheduled his first two symphonies for tomorrow. I couldn't change gears so quickly and I got bored. My fault. Must check out his chamber work too. Any special recommendations?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Chamber music - not much apart from the four string quartets which are a great way to chart the composer's progress. There are a couple of early works, including a piano trio and cello sonata, but the quartets are far more rewarding.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154190


*Gabriel Fauré*

Quartet No. 1 in C minor, op. 15 no. 1
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120

Beaux Arts Trio
Kim Kashkashian, viola

1990


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture to "Gyul'sara" (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Medtner - Piano Concerto #1 (Tozer/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Vivaldi: Concertos for various instruments

Isaac Stern (violin), Harold Gomberg (oboe), William Heim (piccolo), Glenn Gould (piano)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Landi songs, an early recording from L'Arpeggiata before they became unapologetically populist.

View attachment 154191


----------



## AliceChong

Really appreciate these organ works on historical organs...sound wonderfully brilliant ❤


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mark Dee

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'
> 
> Pavol Breslik (tenor), Maria Bengtsson (soprano), Johanna Winkel (soprano)
> 
> Kammerakademie Potsdam, NDR Chor ; Antonello Manacorda


Someone's pinched his kebab and left him with just the skewer .... how inconsiderate


----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Turangalila Symphony - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Dominique Kim, Berlin PO, Kent Nagano.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Pelleas

It's hard to grapple with D. Milhaud's entire work. Such a prolific writer! He could compose in just about any place or environment. Also, many of his works --concertos, chamber music-- are shorter than the norm. I have been listening to a good many works from the 1920s when his writing became very concise and his expression more direct. Other than polytonality (polymodality, actually), that is how he shed 19th century French music conventions. This decade is also when some of his works, like the bubbly Carnaval d'Aix, show a shared aesthetic with Poulenc, Auric and Tailleferre. But to illustrate my point about concision and straightforward expression, here are some of the works I have listened to:

Six little symphonies: 3 to 7 minutes each;
String Quartet no. 6: 10 minutes;
String Quartet no. 7: 11 minutes;
Violin concerto no. 1: 10 minutes;
Viola concerto: 12 minutes;
Percussion concerto: 8 minutes;
Piano concerto no. 1: 13 minutes;
Three minute-operas: 9, 11 and 7 minutes.

Somewhat longer works:
La creation du monde: 17 minutes;
Le Carnaval d'Aix: 18 minutes;
Le train bleu, ballet: 23 minutes
Le pauvre matelot, opera: 30 minutes. 

I suppose one could state that these brief pieces are also attributable to Satie's aesthetic.

Various performers
Youtube and previously illustrated box sets.


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in works of Butterworth, Parry, and Bridge:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154193


*Gabriel Fauré*

Songs

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1990


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johannes Brahms - Symphonies
Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati
(2 cd-set)


----------



## Mark Dee

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 - The Pleeth Cello Octet


----------



## Malx

Whilst watching Leeds v Liverpool on tv.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Mass in C* John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv









As well as the mass we have:
- the Concert Aria 'Ah! perfido
- the Cantata 'Meerestille und gluckliche Fahrt'

The Concert Aria is early Beethoven, and the least significant item on the disc.
The Cantata is a much later work, and although short has more musical interest for me.
The mass is rather overshadowed by the later Missa Solemnis. But there is much fine music in it.


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 9*

We like Sir John's Mahler 

At the sessions he insisted on recording the last movement first and at night because "_the musicians would know what they were aiming at_" and because "_such music should not be played in the daylight_".


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Messiaen, Turangalila Symphony - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Dominique Kim, Berlin PO, Kent Nagano.*


I rate that recording very highly. If I'm not wrong, it was first choice for BBC R3's 'Building A Library'.


----------



## ArtMusic

*Giovanni Battista Viotti* (born one year before Mozart, died three years before Beethoven)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154202


*George Frideric Handel*

Serse

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2013


----------



## senza sordino

Some very old music yesterday and this morning

Music from the 100 Years War. English and French religious choral music









Elizabethan Consort Music. Normally, Jordi Savall's disks are really good, but this I find monotonous after a while









Lawes Consort Music for Viols, Lutes and Theorbos. A nice disk









Handel Coronation Anthems. Will I ever get to see a coronation in my lifetime? My parents were young children at the time of the last coronation and they only have vague memories of it. 









Great British cathedral anthems. Four hundred years of choral classics. The music of Tallis, Byrd, Gibbons, Stanford, Parry, Howells etc. I Was Glad I listened to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Vol. 9

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, Hob.XVI:7
Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, Hob.XVI:1
Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Piano Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy/ Ravel La Mer Ma Mère l'Oye Rapsodie Espagnole etc

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces & Hymn of the Nations

Barbara Frittoli (soprano) & Francesco Meli (tenor)

Orchestra and Chorus of Teatro Regio, Torino, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-39th Symphony.

Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien.

Wonderful (and a rival for Mackerras/SCO in my opinion!)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Werner Krenn, Tom Krause

Ambrosian Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Lovely way to end my day:


----------



## Biwa

Jacob Klein:

Sonata in C major for cello and basso continuo Op. 1 No. 13
Sonata in D major for cello and basso continuo Op. 1 No. 14
Sonata in A minor for cello and basso continuo Op. 1 No. 17
Sonata in B minor for cello and basso continuo Op;. 1 No. 18
Duet in G major for two cellos Op. 2 No. 6

Pavel Serbin (cello)
Alexander Gulin (cello)
Hans Knut Sveen (harpsichord)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part twelve for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103 (1947):










Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor for orchestra op.111 (1947):










_Prosper, Our Mighty Land!: Cantata for the 30th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.114 [Text: Aleksei Mashistov] (1947):










Symphony no.4 in C for orchestra op.47 - revised version op.112 (orig. 1929-30 - rev. 1947):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445), etc.

Patrick Gallois (flute)

Kammerorchester C.P.E. Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Visions de L'Amen

I love this composition Martha Argerich also made a very nice recording of it (how could it be otherwise) Too bad there are so few recordings Curious about this one with Loriod , her Mozart is very good. The fantasy & Fugue K394 is always surprising to listen to, you think that there is something wrong (the wrong record), but Mozart showed that he could compose in the style of Bach and did it with great conviction .


----------



## Enthusiast

You will not find better recordings of these wonderful works!

View attachment 154210


Often delicate; often powerful and usually both at the same time!

View attachment 154211


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60/ Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Pelleas

Self-explanatory.


----------



## Vasks

*E.T.A. Hoffmann - Siege Overture from "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Goritzki/cpo)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" (Gulda/Philips)
Schubert - Symphony #8 "Unfinished" (Wand/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Motets

Nicholas Wearne (organ)

Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh & RSAMD Brass, Duncan Ferguson


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach: 24 Choräle, BWV 690-713 'Kirnberger'
Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F Major, BWV 540
Johann Sebastian Bach: Trio Sonata in C major, BWV 529
Georg Böhm: Christ lag in Todesbanden - Chorale Partita
Nicolaus Bruhns: Praeludium in G Major (pedaliter)
Dietrich Buxtehude: Prelude in C major, BuxWV 138
Heinrich Scheidemann: Chorale Prelude 'Christ lag in Todesbanden', WV 3
Franz Tunder: Christ lag in Todesbanden
Matthias Weckmann: Praeambulum primi toni a 5

Johannes Strobl (organ)


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

La Navitivité du Seigneur
Le Banquet Céleste
Apparition de l'Eglise Eternelle


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday: I listened to five CDs by American composers of the 20th century; Quincy Porter, Leo Ornstein, Elliott Carter, Vincent Persichetti, and George Antheil:



































Somewhere between the the very vibrant sounds of the violin and the sad meanderings of the cello is the viola, so much neglected that when my youngest son was choosing an instrument for his 3rd grade string orchestra that his teacher practically was begging some of the kids to sign up for viola instead the violin (my son was one of those kids that went with the viola, but switched to piano a year later). Ah, the poor, unsung viola!

But if anyone could bring this important yet unsung orchestra member back to life it's the rather obscure American composer, Quincy Porter, and the young virtuoso, Eliesha Nelson, who hails from North Pole, Arkansas. Porter's music is tonal, melodic, very pleasant, and inoffensive. Let me put it this way: if you like Samuel Barber, then by all means try Quincy Porter. And Miss Nelson is a wonderful young artist who deserves credit not just for her ability to make wonderful music but also for popularizing our own American composers and the rich and prolific tradition of classical music that belongs to the American continent.

Up next is Leo Ornstein, who came to America as a boy, whose Russian/Jewish parents emigrated to escape the pogroms. Ornstein lived to be 106, and his compositions are sporadic and mostly for piano. While there is some influence from Charles Ives and Henry Cowell, there's also a sad, soulfulness that seems to hark back to Ornstein's Russian/Jewish musical heritage. There is some really nice and innovative piano music to come from the American composers from Gottschalk, to MacDowell, Joplin, to Ives, Cowell, Barber, to Rzewski; and certainly Ornstein is among them.

Ornstein's fellow centenarian, Elliott Carter (who lived to be 103), follows with two contrasting pieces: the _Symphony #1_ of 1942 which represents Carter's very early style where he is still composing in a style that is tonal, and fairly listenable; but then by the time we get to the _Piano Concerto_ of 1965 where we experience the Carter that we all know and love who has gone far off into a musical world that is complicated and abstract. I guess if the you have a choice to become a modified and second rate Aaron Copland (and there were a lot of those: Virgil Thomson, Roy Harris, etc.), as opposed to a first rate "Apostle of the Abstract"; then you may as well go the "Road Not Taken." And even Copland himself eventually took the plunge into serial or serial-like compositions when he started composing works such as _Connotations_ in the late 1950s/early 1960s after "Americana" had made him famous with pieces such as _Billy the Kid_, _Rodeo_, and _Appalachian Spring_ made him famous.

Next in line is Vincent Persichetti, one of several Italian-American composers of the 20th century to make a name for themselves and others would include John Corigliano, Paul Creston, Peter Menin, and I once remember reading somewhere that while Walter Piston was mostly of Anglo-Saxon heritage, he did have an Italian grandfather. There's also Gian-Carlo Menotti who was born and raised in the "old country" (as we who grew up Italian-Americans homes heard it called), and while Menotti always spoke with a thick Italian accent, he has been practically adopted as an American composer just because the majority of his most important works were composed after he emigrated to the USA as a young man. While Persichetti (or at lest these two pieces of his) are a bit edgy they are tonal, and very listenable. According to liner notes, Persichetti composed nine symphonies placing him in a category along side Roy Harris, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, and Alan Hovhaness, who each composed prolific symphonic cycles (8+, with Hovhaness racking up more than 60!).

We round things out with George Antheil. I read in a magazine once, in an in interview with Gunther Schuller, where Schuller states that George Anthiel created minimalism long before Philip Glass, but to me Antheil sounds more like a very young Shostakovich; the Shostakovich that composed the _Symphony #1_, the _Piano Concerto #1_, the _Jazz Suites_, and the _Age of Gold_ ballet suite; in other words; the Shostakovich that was Shostakovich before Stalin crushed his spirit. Antheil has is also derivative of Prokofiev and Stravinsky, and other European influences, as a brief amount of internet research reveals that like Aaron Copland or Virgil Thomson, Antheil spent much of his young life in Paris. Even so, Antheil does bring something new to music, as the _Ballet Mechanique_ takes the Shostakovich's stop-whistles and Prokofiev's _Age of Steel _ approach to a new level with a piece that brings us into the modern age of the factory. Originally premiered in 1926, _Ballet Mechanique_ coincides with what Henry Ford was doing around the same time: mass producing the Model T, making the manufacturing, reliability, and cost of the automobile efficient, all the while transforming America and the world into the culture of the car and the assembly line.


----------



## Marinera

Hildegard von Bingen - Ego Sum Homo. Tiburtina Ensemble, Barbora Kabátková


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading The Saint Louis Chamber Chorus:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154227


*Gabriel Fauré*

Piano Quintet No. 1, op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2, op. 115

Schubert Ensemble

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608/ Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Marinera

Biber - The Rosary Sonatas, Disc 1. Andrew Manze, Richard Egarr


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Konzert No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies No.4 'Italian' & No.5 'Reformation'

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

This morning.
*Messiaen, Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant Jesus - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.*


----------



## WNvXXT

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 16 in A Minor, D. 845

I. Moderato
II. Andante, poco mosso
III. Scherzo (Allegro vivace) - Trio (Un poco più
IV. Rondo (Allegro vivace)


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> This morning.
> *Messiaen, Vingt Reagrdssur l'Enfant Jesus - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.*


The Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus has great beauty and at moments full of energy.

I purchased these recordings today,I really can't wait...


----------



## Marinera

Un Camino de Santiago - The music in the 17th century on the way of St. James of Compostela.

Arianna Savall; Ensemble La Fenice; Jean Tubéry


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> The Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus has great beauty and at moments full of energy.
> 
> I purchased these recordings today,I really can't wait...


I hope you enjoy them Bourdon :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/1 - Tokyo Quartet.*

A fine performance in excellent sound.


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I'd listen to Messiaen's Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum for a second time today. This one from Chung is a live performance and it shows (but not in the sound which is excellent). The live Lutoslawski - a work that is not very typical of him but probably induces many to try (and then fall in love with) his slightly more challenging pieces - is a real barnstormer of a performance too.

View attachment 154230


----------



## Helgi

*André Campra: Messe de Requiem*
Herreweghe/La Chapelle Royale


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Such cheerful ,elegant music

Paris Quartets 7-8-9


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I hope you enjoy them Bourdon :tiphat:


Thank you,I'm very excited about Messiaen lately,there are moments of ultimate joy.

This is an interesting article,you have to use google translate I'm afraid,it is about the conditions in captivity during the war,it's very impressive.

https://www.mystieknetwerk.nl/olivier-messiaen-hemelse-klanken-uit-de-hel


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

If in doubt play the same piece a third time (along with different couplings). This Boulez version is earlier than the DG one I listened to early in the day.

View attachment 154234


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I thought I'd listen to Messiaen's Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum for a second time today. This one from Chung is a live performance and it shows (but not in the sound which is excellent). The live Lutoslawski - a work that is not very typical of him but probably induces many to try (and then fall in love with) his slightly more challenging pieces - is a real barnstormer of a performance too.
> 
> View attachment 154230


The Lutoslawski concerto for orchestra really is wonderful. I heard the (very) young Polish conductor, Krzysztof Urbanski, play it with the National Symphony and it was a wonder.

But...

PS. His recording is not up to snuff


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

John Alexander leading the John Alexander Singers in contemporary American vocal works:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part thirteen of thirteen for tonight.

What I have of Prokofiev's later output is on the whole quite subdued. Composed when his health was gradually worsening, it's as if the ludicrous Zhdanov affair of 1948 had extinguished the fire in his belly once and for all. That's not to say these particular works are uninteresting - Prokofiev's natural instinct for both melody and colour never deserted him - but I get the general impression that this is predominantly inward-looking music from a browbeaten and disappointed man who now wanted to keep a lower profile and be left in peace rather than someone who was determined to rage against the dying of the light with whatever time he had left. All rather poignant, really...

The final movements of both the symphony-concerto and concertino contain a parody of a folk-based tune originally by an obscure composer named Isaak Lyuban. It's all rather bizarre, actually - Lyuban's melody reminds me of Mahler's _Anthony of Padua's Sermon to the Fishes_, so I can't help but wonder if there is some kind of oblique in-joke going on there. Nah - I'm probably overthinking...

Cello Sonata in C op.119 (1949):










_Winter Bonfire_ - children's suite for orchestra with children's choir featured on one chorus op.122 [Text: Samuil Marshak] (1949-50):










Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor for orchestra op.131 (1951-52):










_(2) Pushkin Waltzes_ for orchestra op.120 (1949):
Cello Concerto in E-minor op.58, revised as _Symphony-Concerto_ in E-minor for cello and orchestra op.125 (orig. 1933-38 - rev. 1950-1952):
_Concertino_ in G minor for cello and orchestra op.132 - completed by completed by Mstislav Rostropovich and Dmitri Kabalevsky (1952-53 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*

I was about to purchase Kuchar's Nielsen cycle (listening on Spotify) until I realized I had Blomstedt's recording languishing at the bottom of my CD stack. David Hurwitz gushes over the Kuchar cycle, but compared to Blomstedt, at least to me, it sounds underpowered. Blomstedt has a bigger, brighter sound. (Spotify may be the difference. I don't really know.)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

Excellent set


----------



## Skakner




----------



## haziz




----------



## johnnysc

Knoxville: Summer Of 1915 • Dover Beach • Hermit Songs • Andromache's Farewell


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dimace

When the story comes to* Bach and his harpsicord works,* one of the first names which flashes into my head is of the* Frau Huguette Dreyfus. * The French Meisterin Harpsichordist is the epitome of what we today call ''Legend of her art.'' So, with my presentation today I bring to you the, as J have seen, mostly unknown artist and her superb harpsicord ability, which could be seen in any of her recordings. (Denon Japan, 1XLP from 1985)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## johnnysc

Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, Op. 125 'Choral'


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154245


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos, RV 535, 536, 538, 539, 545, 546, 547, 574

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director and solo violin

2018


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 6* "Dollar Symphony"
_Gothenburg SO - Jarvi_


----------



## Pelleas

When did you last listen to Milhaud's Christophe Colomb? Maximilien? Médée? Simon Bolivar? Probably not recently, if at all. Milhaud's quest to be appreciated for more than his joyous and rhythmic music was a more difficult endeavor than Poulenc and his spiritual music. He wrote all of the above-mentioned operas between 1930 and 1943. To this day, they are mainly, often only, available as live recordings on the radio and the sound isn't always great.

Perhaps he made an aesthetic mistake. To write operas that essentially conformed to musical conventions with respect to drama, in distinction to the likes of Berg or, more logically, the young Shostakovich, meant that his work would easily be brushed aside as not remarkable.

That's my impression as I listened to these operas on Youtube. While he successfully expresses drama as it unfolds, there is a general lack of invention in these works.

The Milhaud that the public wanted and still wants is well represented by the George Pretre recordings of several of his best sellers which are all intoxicating with joie de vivre: Scaramouche, le Carnaval d'Aix, la Suite provençale, and to a lesser extent, le Bal martiniquais, la Suite française, and Paris.

-Christophe Colomb, opera, Manuel Rosenthal, Orch. Lyrique de la RTF, 5/31/1956;
-Maximilien, opera, Manuel Rosenthal, Orch. de la RTF, 1963;
-Médée, opera, Roger Désormière, Choeurs et orchestre de la RTF, 1949;
-Simon Bolivar, opera, Serge Baudo, Choeurs et orchestre de l'Opera Nationale de Paris, 1963.


----------



## Bkeske

Jascha Heifetz / Charles Munch - Mendelssohn Violin Concerto In E Minor, Opus 64 & Prokofiev Violin Concerto In G Minor, Opus 63. Boston Symphony. RCA Victor Living Stereo reissue, probably late 60's, originally 1959.

View attachment 154247


----------



## Biwa

Johann Gottfried Müthel:

2 Fantasies in E flat major
Fantasy in G major
Fantasy in F major
Fantasy in G minor
Praeludium in C major
Fugenfantasie in C major
Variations on 'Jesu, meine Freunde'
Choral preludes 'Herzlich tut mich verlangen', 'Was mein Gott will', 'O Traurigkeit, o Herzeleid'

Léon Berben (Francicus Volckland organ of Sankt-Lukas-Kirche, Mühlberg)

This is an enjoyable recording that I recently acquired and find myself coming back to. Having studied with C.Ph.E. Bach, Johann Gottfried Müthel's music is imbued with his mentor's expressive "Empfindsamkeit" style. The rustic sound of the organ adds to the charm of the idiosyncratic nature of Müthel's works.

Here's an in-depth review: http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews/Aeolus_AE-11131.html


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto*
_Paul Tortelier - CBSO - Louis Fremaux_


----------



## Joe B

Philip Barnes leading The Saint Louis Chamber Chorus in 19th & 20th century American choral music:









*Hymn to Music* -Dudley Buck (1839-1909)
*The Lord is my shepherd* - Miklós Rózsa (1907-95)
*Evil shall not prevail* - Wallingford Riegger (1885-1961)
*Declaration Chorale* - William Schuman (1910-92)
*What do you think I fought for at Omaha Beach?* - Melissa Dunphy (b.1980)
*A Lincoln Letter* - Ulysses S Kay (1917-95)
*MLK* U2 arr Bob Chilcott (b.1955)
*There is a balm in Gilead* arr William Dawson (1899-1990)
*Lament *- Sven Lekberg (1899-1984)
*Stabat Mater* - Stephen Paulus (b.1949)
*Symphony for Voices* Roy Harris (1898-1979)
I Song for all seas, all ships
II Tears
III Inscription
*Sunset: St Louis (from Three Teasdale Madrigals)* - Howard Helvey (b.1968)


----------



## Bkeske

Benjamin Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra. London 1964

View attachment 154252


----------



## 13hm13

Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven vol. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Sibelius - Concerto In D Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 47 & Karelia Suite, Op. 11. Philadelphia Orchestra with Isaac Stern, violin. Columbia Masterworks 1970

View attachment 154255


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips

Mundy, W: Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli



> BBC Music Magazine October 2005
> 
> Not the Live 1994 Palestrina 400 concert in Rome, but the 1980
> Merton College recording. Then as now, the chaste 'finish' of the
> Allegri is overshadowed by a compellingly contoured Missa Papae
> Marcelli.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-39th Symphony.
> 
> Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien.
> 
> Wonderful (and a rival for Mackerras/SCO in my opinion!)


And this morning begins with their recording of Beethoven's 4th Symphony.

My favourite work by LvB this really is an impressive performance and recording. Very subjective I appreciate but in my opinion Harnoncourt joins that group of conductors (a little like Mackerras and Berglund)really have made a significant contribution to my appreciation of great music (just saying!)


----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


>


I also have this in my collection and it really is very enjoyable.....the Atterberg orchestration of the Brahms Sextet is marvellous!


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6 'Pathétique'. Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1979

View attachment 154257


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert, Szymanowski

Lucas Debargue (piano)



> He delves into Schubert's and Szymanowski's variously tortured
> souls and teases out, with velvety tone and eloquent phrasing, nuances
> that bring fresh insights and carry us deep below the surface.... -
> BBC Music Magazine, February 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…


----------



## jim prideaux

Dutilleux-Symphony no.1
Martinu-Symphony no.4

Ansermet/OSR


----------



## Rogerx

Face à face

19th & 20th century sonatas for violin & cello

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Ghys, J: Variations on 'God save the King' Op. 38 (composed with François Servais)
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Schulhoff: Duo for violin & cello
Tanguy: Sonata for violin & cello


----------



## Skakner

Bkeske said:


> Zubin Mehta conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6 'Pathétique'. Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1979
> 
> View attachment 154257


Mehta's photo looked quite familiar so I searched my music library and voila!

What on earth?
The ran out of photos...?


----------



## Marinera

Monteverdi: Canzonette a tre voci, Venice 1584.

Armoniosoincanto, Franco Radicchia


----------



## Rogerx

Tereza Berganza - Recital

Tereza Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti

Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire', SV 107
Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Otello

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part one for this morning.

Holst's voluminous output is infamous for being annoyingly uneven, but there is still plenty to savour beyond the handful of works for which he is best known. I would at some point like to investigate the choral versions of the _Rig Veda_ hymns (Holst set fourteen in total, but I'm not sure if all have been recorded) and the short one-act chamber opera _Sāvitri_, all inspired by his deep interest in Indian literature. The scholarly Holst was so keen to get the most out of the subject that he taught himself Sanskrit.

_Winter and the Birds_ for unaccompanied female choir without H no. or op. no. [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894):
_The Autumn Is Old_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H1 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H4 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_Soft and Gently through My Soul_ for unaccompanied female choir from _Three Short Part-Songs_ H13 op.4 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 op.9b (1900):

Works sung by the Finzi Singers, directed by Paul Spicer.










_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 op.19 no.2 (1911):










_Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - no.2 from _Four Songs_ for soprano and piano H14 op.4 [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1896-98):
_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 op.16 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon. 16th century English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
_The Heart Worships_ - song for baritone and piano H95 WoO [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907):
_Vedic Hymns_ - nine songs for baritone and piano H90 op.24 [Texts: _Rig Veda_, translated from the Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):
_Four Songs_ for soprano and violin H132 op.35 [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1916-17):










_The Planets_ for large orchestra, with finale for two offstage wordless three-part female choirs H125 op.32 (1914-16):


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 43 in E flat major "Mercury" (Hob I:43)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Malx

*elgars ghost;2057664]Gustav Holst - various works part one for this morning. *

Holst's voluminous output is infamous for being annoyingly uneven, but there is still plenty to savour beyond the handful of works for which he is best known. I would at some point like to investigate the choral versions of the _Rig Veda_ hymns (Holst set fourteen in total, but I'm not sure if all have been recorded) and the short one-act chamber opera _Sāvitri_, all inspired by his deep interest in Indian literature. The scholarly Holst was so keen to get the most out of the subject that he taught himself Sanskrit.

_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 op.19 no.2 (1911):










I reckon that Holst disc is one of the gems in the Naxos catalogue.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I was about to purchase Kuchar's Nielsen cycle (listening on Spotify) until I realized I had Blomstedt's recording languishing at the bottom of my CD stack. David Hurwitz gushes over the Kuchar cycle, but compared to Blomstedt, at least to me, it sounds underpowered. Blomstedt has a bigger, brighter sound. (Spotify may be the difference. I don't really know.)


Good decision imo - both the Blomstedt cycles are very good. Kuchar for me lacks something I just can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 46 in B major (Hob I:46)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Malx

Another recording of *Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/1* this morning played by the* Hungarian Quartet*

The recording may be mono but this is a heartfelt performance which I wish I had discovered years ago the cheap EMI box is a great bargain if you can deal with the good mono sound.


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 44 in E minor "Trauer" (Hob I:44)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO.

Mozart-29th Symphony.


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony no. 1 (November 1939)
Four versions: Milhaud, Stokowski, Plasson, Francis.

This work is in four movements and typically lasts about 28 minutes, although Stokowski recorded it at a faster pace.

It is not a war symphony. Rather, Milhaud was daily listening to the news on the radio during what felt like an endless waiting period. But it is a time, in fall of that year, when Milhaud was so severely struck by his arthritic condition that he was confined in bed, unable to work. As this symphony had been commissioned by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and a deadline was in sight, Milhaud forced himself out of bed, moved the piano to the only warm room in the house and got to work in November.

It's a pleasant work to listen to, pastoral at the beginning, a bit darker in the slow movement, and ending on a vigorous positive note.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Bach.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor "Farewell" (Hob I:45)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Pelleas

elgars ghost said:


> Gustav Holst - various works part one for this morning.
> 
> Holst's voluminous output is infamous for being annoyingly uneven, but there is still plenty to savour beyond the handful of works for which he is best known. I would at some point like to investigate the choral versions of the _Rig Veda_ hymns (Holst set fourteen in total, but I'm not sure if all have been recorded) and the short one-act chamber opera _Sāvitri_, all inspired by his deep interest in Indian literature. The scholarly Holst was so keen to get the most out of the subject that he taught himself Sanskrit.
> 
> _Winter and the Birds_ for unaccompanied female choir without H no. or op. no. [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894):
> _The Autumn Is Old_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H1 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
> _O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H4 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
> _Soft and Gently through My Soul_ for unaccompanied female choir from _Three Short Part-Songs_ H13 op.4 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896):
> _Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 op.9b (1900):
> 
> Works sung by the Finzi Singers, directed by Paul Spicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 op.21 no.2 (1906 - rev. 1907):
> _Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 op.29 no.1 (1909-10):
> _Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 op.19 no.2 (1911):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - no.2 from _Four Songs_ for soprano and piano H14 op.4 [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1896-98):
> _Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 op.16 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon. 16th century English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
> _The Heart Worships_ - song for baritone and piano H95 WoO [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907):
> _Vedic Hymns_ - nine songs for baritone and piano H90 op.24 [Texts: _Rig Veda_, translated from the Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):
> _Four Songs_ for soprano and violin H132 op.35 [Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1916-17):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Planets_ for large orchestra, with finale for two offstage wordless three-part female choirs H125 op.32 (1914-16):


The four groups of his Rig Veda hymns are included in an early Unicorn-Kanchana CD, dating back to 1985. Royal Philharmonic, Sir Charles Groves, Royal College of Music Chamber Choir, David Willcocks


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations.

Davis and the BRSO


----------



## Rogerx

Erik Satie - Socrate

and other French song cycles

Hugues Cuenod (tenor), Geoffrey Parsons (piano)

Chabrier: Ballade des gros dindons
Chabrier: Les Cigales
Chabrier: Pastorale des cochons roses
Chabrier: Villanelle des petits canards
Honegger: Saluste du Bartas
Menasce: Deux lettres d'Enfants
Poulenc: A sa guitare
Poulenc: C
Roussel: Le Bachelier de Salamanque
Satie: Ludions (Cinq Poèmes de Léon-Paul Fargue)
Satie: Socrate - Drame Symphonique
Satie: Trois Melodies


----------



## haziz

*Hugo Alfvén - Symphony no. 5*
_Royal Stockholm PO - Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 48 in C major "Maria Theresia" (Hob I:48) - second version

played by L'Estro Armonico conducted by Derek Solomons


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6*
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_

Belated posting. Played the last couple of days. Excellent performances, and a superb recording! Also an absolute bargain.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 /Symphony No. 5 
Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Good decision imo - both the Blomstedt cycles are very good. Kuchar for me lacks something I just can't quite put my finger on.


Inspiration? Involvement?


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> *Hugo Alfvén - Symphony no. 5*
> _Royal Stockholm PO - Neeme Järvi_


The music is good but I love the cover!


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen paired with one other: both very rewarding and enjoyable discs with first class playing.

View attachment 154264


View attachment 154265


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154266


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Serenade for string trio, op. 10
String Quartet No. 3, op. 33
Sextet for piano, clarinet, horn, and string trio, op. 37

The Nash Ensemble

2018


----------



## mparta

These on the basis of seeing them here, thanks for that.

The music seems attractive and in fact, taste test, I did think I might have it running a bit in my head when it was over, so at least memorable themes.
Unfortunately, the playing is really subpar, some places good, some places really whoozy, sloshing around and sliding from note to note, like being in the back of car with a bad driver.
There is a MarcoPolo recording with a string quartet and piano trio, I think it might be worth a try. The music bears repeating. I also see that there is a Decca opera with Domingo, a few other recordings that might be interesting.

Good to hear something new.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto - HILARY HAHN - ACADEMY ST.MARTIN-IN-THE FIELDS - SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I was about to purchase Kuchar's Nielsen cycle (listening on Spotify) until I realized I had Blomstedt's recording languishing at the bottom of my CD stack. David Hurwitz gushes over the Kuchar cycle, but compared to Blomstedt, at least to me, it sounds underpowered. Blomstedt has a bigger, brighter sound. (Spotify may be the difference. I don't really know.)


If you see it, try the Bernstein 3rd. Really does the job, big, bold (imagine that). This work has a great GREAT tune in the last movement that swings. Doesn't really prepare a person for what happens in the 4th and 5th symphonies, but perhaps that's really attributable to the nuttiness of the world he lived in and the horrors of war.
Still, the 3rd is a favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect


----------



## Vasks

_Time for a large-scale mass..._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pelleas said:


> The four groups of his Rig Veda hymns are included in an early Unicorn-Kanchana CD, dating back to 1985. Royal Philharmonic, Sir Charles Groves, Royal College of Music Chamber Choir, David Willcocks


I appreciate the reminder - I gather that these are nearest we have to having a complete set, but it's a shame that three are omitted (even though Holst didn't intend the four groups to be put together as a cycle).


----------



## Helgi

*Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei*
Philippe Herreweghe w/La Chapelle Royale and Ensemble Organum










*Josquin masses: Hercules Dux Ferrarie, D'ung aultre amer, Faysant regretz*
The Tallis Scholars and Peter Philips


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154269


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Violin Concerto No. 2, op. 43
Harp Concertino, op. 45
Piano Concert No. 2, op. 42

James Ehnes, violin
Clifford Lantaff, harp
Howard Shelley, piano
BBC Philharmonic
Matthias Bamert

2004


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## jim prideaux

mparta said:


> If you see it, try the Bernstein 3rd. Really does the job, big, bold (imagine that). This work has a great GREAT tune in the last movement that swings. Doesn't really prepare a person for what happens in the 4th and 5th symphonies, but perhaps that's really attributable to the nuttiness of the world he lived in and the horrors of war.
> Still, the 3rd is a favorite.


Can only agree with your opinion of the 3rd and in particular the final movement. A wonderful symphony of which ( fortunately) there happen to be a number of really impressive performances and recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Sor: Seguidillas

Teresa Berganza (mezzo), José Miguel Moreno (guitar)

Amore e gelosia
L'innocenza
La costanza
La natura
La preghiera
La semplice
La volubile
Una Casa Rara: Dolce mi parve un dì
Divertimentos (6) for Guitar, Op. 2: No. 3, Andantino in E major
Twelve Seguidillas


----------



## Enthusiast

I do like Benedetti's Elgar concerto - it may be the best recording she has done - and then (inspired by a couple of others here) it was time for some Holst.

View attachment 154270


View attachment 154271


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Russian Masters

Leonard Bernstein, Engelbert Brenner (english horn), Leonard Davis (viola)

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Op. 10
Lopatnikoff: Concertino for Orchestra, Op. 30
Mussorgsky: Dawn on the Moscow River (from Khovanshchina)
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges: Suite Op. 33a: March
Shostakovich: Polka from The Golden Age, Op. 22


----------



## Biwa

C.P.E. Bach:

Prelude in D major, Wq 70 No. 7
Fugue in D minor, Wq 119 No. 2
Sonata in F major, Wq 70 No. 3
Arioso in C major, Wq 113 No. 2
Fantasia and Fugue in C minor Wq 119 No. 7
Minuetto I in F major, Wq 113 No. 4
Minuetto II in F minor
Sonata in A minor, Wq 70 No. 4
Trio in D minor, Wq deest
Sonata in D major, Wq 70 No. 5

Yuval Rabin, organ of Endingen by Ferdinand-Stieffel


----------



## Malx

After an afternoon giving the back garden a serious tidy, followed by a bath to sooth my aches - what better than some soothing music.

*Mozart, Violin Concertos Nos 2 & 5 - Arthur Grumiaux, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## Marinera

Franz Xaver Richter: Sinfonias, Sonatas & Oboe Concerto. Capricornus Consort Basel, Xenia Löffler (oboe)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

"Gran Partita"

A recording that I love from my childhood, the wonderful sonorous sounds lead to rapture almost immediately. Still my favorite recording


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part two for tonight.

_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111 op.30 [Text: Gustav Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion H121 WoO [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H128 op.34 no.1 [Text: anon. poem from Cornwall] (1916):
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra H144 op.38 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919):








***

*** Artists for the choral works above - Della Jones (mezzo), City of London Sinfonia/London SO/Richard Hickox, London SO Chorus/Simon Westrop, The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer (dir.), Joyful Company of Singers.

_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choirs, female semi-chorus and orchestra H140 op.37 [Text: from _The Apocryphal Acts of St. John_] (1917):
_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H155 op.41 [Text: John Keats] (1923-24):










_St. Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra H118 op.29 no.2 (1912-13):
Ballet music for orchestra from the opera _The Perfect Fool_ H150 op.39 (1918-22):


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony no. 2, in five movements (1944)
Two versions: Tzipine, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire; Alan Francis, Radio sinfonieorchester Basel

It's always interesting to look at how the concept of a symphony is adapted to particular circumstances. This work was commissioned by the Boston Symphony Orchestra in memory of Serge Koussevitzky. Plenty of conceptual options for Milhaud, such as a synopsis of the maestro's greatest moments in life.

I believe that the five movements are actually about death or one's responses to death after someone familiar or intimate has passed on. They are: peaceful, mysterious, painful, serene, and Alleluia. The third movement is clearly a funeral one and the closing movement is an expression of hope in eternal life. But the three other movements are related and the common denominator to me is death.


----------



## johnnysc

Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*John Cage*

_Complete Music for Prepared Piano_

Giancarlo Simonacci, piano
Ars Ludi Lab, ensemble
Tommaso Capuano, percussion
Patrizio Palmacci, percussion
Flavio Tanzi, percussion
Antonio Caggiano, conductor
Orchestra V.Galilei, orchestra
Nicola Paszkowski, conductor


----------



## Mark Dee

Listening to various pieces from classicselectworld.com's latest free download...


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Haydn*

Die Schöpfung

Judith Blegen (Gabriel)
Thomas Moser (Uriel)
Kurt Moll (Raphael)
Lucia Popp (Eve)
Kurt Ollmann (Adam)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Joe B

Ragnar Bohlin leading Cappella SF in choral music by Conrad Susa and David Conte:


----------



## Skakner

*Telemann - Suite ''La changeante'' and various Concertos*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154284


*Aram Khachaturian*

Spartacus excerpts
Gayaneh excerpts

Bournemouth symphony Orchestra
Kirill Karabits

2010


----------



## SanAntone

Kirill Gerstein / Ades' Mazurkas Op. 27


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonata in G Major

Geneviève Laurenceau (violin), Maximilian Hornung (cello), Oliver Triendl (piano)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos No. 3 & 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Apothéose & Fantasies on French Operas

Mark Viner (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Faust

Placido Domingo, Mirella Freni & Nicolai Ghiaurov et al

Chorus and Orchestra of the Théâtre National de l'Opéra de Paris, Georges Prêtre


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part three of three for this morning.

_A Fugal Overture_ for orchestra H151 op.40 no.2 (1922):
_Egdon Heath: A Homage to Thomas Hardy_ for orchestra H172 op.47 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ for military band - rev. for orchestra H178 op.52 (1930 - rev. 1931):










_The Evening-Watch: Dialogue between Body and Soul_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H159 op.43 no.1 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924):
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra H163 op.44 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1924):
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H177 op.51 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930):








***

*** artists for the vocal works above - Patricia Rozario (soprano), City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox, Joyful Company of Singers, The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer (dir.)

_Twelve Humbert Wolfe Songs_ for tenor and piano H174 op.48 (1929):










_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra H152 op.40 no.2 (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra H190 WoO (1933):


----------



## Dimace

I post this one not to mention the well known *Annie's* ability with the Beethoven, but mainly to underline her incredible ability to play fantastic Mozart. His *Fantasy And Fugue In C Major K. 394*(second work in this CD) found in her hands the perfect interpretation, sounds magical and handsome, as it had composed from Bach, Beethoven and Mozart together! A shocking (with the best of the meaning) performance left me, once again, wondering for the greatness of the pianist. A superb CD.


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Table music ,disk 1 was earlier. Now, Rameau - Pygmalion (1748) and Les Fêtes de Polymnie, suite d'orchestre, RCT 39 (1745). Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An interesting programme of rarely performed works, courtesy of Sir Thomas.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg
Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik
Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra &
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Marinera

Vladimir Sofronitsky Plays Schubert.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Die Schöne Müllerin ( 1952 mono )


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony no. 3 "Te Deum," two versions.
A choral symphony commissioned by Henri Barraud of Radio France to mark the victorious end of the second world war.
The choir sounds better to me in the Rozhdestvensky version. It comes with the rarely heard symphonic suite The Bells, based on the work by Edgar A. Poe.

I have also been listening to Milhaud's postwar concertos, a genre he often revisited for the piano. The second violin concerto and third piano concerto are both sensational works.


----------



## Malx

A couple more recordings from my collection of *Beethoven's String Quartet Op 59/1*. This morning from the *Gewandhaus & Alexander (first recording) Quartets*.

Both very good recordings, so far the recordings I have listened to this week have all been of a high standard.


----------



## WNvXXT

Quartet for Clarinet, Violin, Cello & Piano
Schelb: Chamber Works
Busch Kollegium Karlsruhe
Recorded: 18 July 2016
Recording Venue: Hans Rosbaud Studio, SWR, Baden-Baden, Germany

I. Allegro moderato · Busch Kollegium Karlsruhe
II. Adagio · Busch Kollegium Karlsruhe
III. Vivace · Busch Kollegium Karlsruhe
IV. Allegro mosso · Busch Kollegium Karlsruhe


----------



## SanAntone

*Szymanowski and Stravinsky*
Solenne Paidaissi, Frederic Vaysse-Knitter









Mythes Trois Caprices de Paganini


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's
Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1


----------



## Joe B

Disc 1 of 4 - Clytus Gottwald leading Schola Cantorum Stuttgart:


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records _

*Gomes - Overture to "Fosca" (Carvalho/EMI)
Albeniz - Lavapies, Malaga, Jerez & Eritana from "Iberia" (de Larrocha/London)
Chabrier - Habanera (Mari/Angel)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Hilary Hahn:

Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Arnold Schoenberg - Violin Concerto Op. 36

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius today. The Monteux recording was the first I owned (more than 60 years ago) of Sibelius 2 - it's a lovely and rather romantic performance.

View attachment 154307


I like the way that each time Colin Davis recorded Sibelius he found rather different things to say. Sometimes it fell flat but usually it was great. The Night Ride (and the Sunset) is a Sibelius work I love and Davis nails it. The Karelia is a nice contrast with the Maazel version on the Monteux disc. Tapiola (rather a brooding account) and Finlandia are both excellent.

View attachment 154308


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Mass in C major/ Elegischer Gesang 'Sanft wie du lebtest' Op. 118/ 
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112

Rebecca Evans (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass)

Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - Symphony #5 - Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Mozart - Violin Sonatas K296 and K301 - Szeryng/Haebler


----------



## vincula

*William Wordsworth*. _Symphony no.2 & no.3_

An enjoyable album!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HerbertNorman

Hilary Hahn and Natalie Zhu , performing lovely Mozart Violin Sonatas


----------



## Marinera

Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli. Paolo Da Col, Odhecaton.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Shai Wosner: Brahms and Schoenberg*



> ROBERT SIEGEL, host:
> 
> Thats Shai Wosner on the piano.
> 
> (Soundbite of piano)
> 
> Wosner has been wowing concertgoers for a while. And now he's released his first solo recording. It's called "Shai Wosner: Brahms and Schoenberg."
> 
> Music Critic Tom Manoff has been waiting for this, ever since he heard Wosner in recital.











A wonderful program of Brahms and Schoenberg played extremely well by Shai Wosner. A real find.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Schobert: Sonata op. 14 n. 2 in B-flat major, Allegro Assai (1/4)

played by Mario Martinoli on a tangent piano (a very rare musical instrument)


----------



## Malx

Just finished the final recording I have of *Beethoven's String Quartet Op 59/1 - Belcea Quartet.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Schobert: Piano Concerto No.3 in G-major, Op.13 (1765)

played by Eckart Sellheim, on a south german Hammerflügel from 1796

Orchestra: Collegium Aureum

Conductor: Franzjosef Maier


----------



## Enthusiast

More Sibelius but this CD is so good I couldn't leave it there.

View attachment 154313


----------



## Malx

I go weeks/months without going near Mozart then two days in succession I feel the urge.

*Mozart, Horn Concertos 3 & 4 - Dennis Brain, Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.*

I have the edition pictured below, does anyone know if the more recent re-releases have been re-mastered and if so is the quality difference significant?


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony no. 4 (1948)
Two versions: D. Milhaud, Orchestre Philharmonique de l'ORTF; A. Francis, RSO Basel.

Some creative tensions between sorrow for human losses and popular joy, capped off with a percussive commemoration. This work was written to celebrate the centenary of the 1848 Revolution in France.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Just arrived 

Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Coach G

This morning, two very fine, tonal, and fairly listenable American composers of the 20th century: Quincy Porter (1897-1966) and Irving Fine (1914-1962):















If you already like the music of Samuel Barber, Roy Harris, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Peter Mennin, Ulysses Kay, etc.; then try these two guys. Porter is very lyrical, sort of a modified Barber. Fine, though, is a bit edgier; but nothing that I'm sure you can't handle. The Porter CD features Eliesha Nelson on viola, giving the viola it's due, as Porter places the neglected "middle child" (between the versatile violin and the sad, brooding, cello) in the spotlight, and some of it is really beautiful. The Fine CD is by Gil Rose and the Boston Modern Orchestra Project, and Rose and company are a force of good as they celebrate our own American classical music heritage.

Quincy Porter and Irving Fine:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154320


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Songs of Travel
Job

Hallé
Sir Mark Elder, music director

2020


----------



## Skakner

Listening Day 1


----------



## Dimace

This moment:* William's Cello Concerto* from this VERY good CD set.


----------



## Dimace

Skakner said:


> Listening Day 1


Glorious composition. The 1989 version (first issue) is also a good collectible. John is THE pianist for such works.


----------



## Skakner

Dimace said:


> Glorious composition. The 1989 version (first issue) is also a good collectible. John is THE pianist for such works.


Indeed he is!


----------



## Coach G

Just now listened to a CD that arrived fresh in the mail: Carter's _String Quartets_ #1 and 5, the first composed in 1950 and the second in 1995 by the Pacifica Quartet with, it seems like, supervision from the composer:









Do not be too frightened by Elliot Carter's reputation for impenetrable complexity, these quartets were fairly painless for me, and even somewhat listenable. I will be trying my hand at the middle quartets (#2, 3 & 4) later on.


----------



## Malx

Still in a mood for sunny music.
*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto & Oboe Concerto - Antony Pay (Basset Clarinet), Michel Piguet (Oboe), AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*
Antony Pay really makes this music sing - fabulous disc.


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## bharbeke

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra

For the most part, I found this performance to be good but not great. That said, there is a part a few minutes into the fourth movement where the orchestra plays with a propulsive energy that blew me away, and that was well worth the hearing.


----------



## Mark Dee

Starting at the very beginning with Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, K 279, played by Jeffrey Biegel.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> This moment:* William's Cello Concerto* from this VERY good CD set.
> 
> View attachment 154321


You don't expect much from the cover and title but that is indeed the collection of key Walton works in performances that are mostly still the best recorded.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 5
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
(live recording - 1995)


----------



## Malx

A mono disc that is in good sound for a BBC recording from the 1950's, despite the sound not being state of the art the performances shine through. In my view Beecham had a special way with Mozart which makes this a desirable disc.

*Mozart, Symphonies No 29, No 35 'Haffner', No 38 'Prague' - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 29 K 201
Symphony No. 25 K 183
Clarinet Concerto K 622

Peter Schmidl, clarinet

Wiener Philharmoniker

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies.......

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in choral music by Robert Paterson:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major Op. 11*
London Symphony Orchestra
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Istvan Kertesz, cond.
Rec. 1968


----------



## Coach G

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 154329
> 
> 
> *Mozart*
> 
> Symphony No. 29 K 201
> Symphony No. 25 K 183
> Clarinet Concerto K 622
> 
> Peter Schmidl, clarinet
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> Leonard Bernstein


This is surprisingly good Mozart from a conductor that wasn't known as much of a champion of Mozart's music. While you'd think that the awesome power of the Vienna Philharmonic might weigh Mozart down, Bernstein gets it just right. Bernstein's Mozart recordings that he did for DG in the 1980s are super; much better than his DG/Vienna Beethoven and Brahms cycles which lack the verve of his earlier Columbia/NYPO ones from the 1960s.


----------



## senza sordino

All Tippett:

Divertimento on Sellinger's Round, Little Music for String Orchestra, The Heart's Assurance, Concerto for Double String Orchestra









Symphonies 1 and 2









Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto. My favorite music of Tippett's









Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel. Very enjoyable music









String Quartets 1-5









Tippett's music is a tough nut to crack, and a lot of his music is rather abstract and not as easily approachable as say, Britten. I like his music, but I don't listen too often.


----------



## Coach G

Just now: the _String Quartets_ of Elliott Carter _#2, 3 & 4_ composed in 1959, 1971, and 1986:









Earlier today, I sampled Carter's _String Quartet_'s #1 & 5; now we're going for the meat, the cheese and the dressing, in the middle of the two pieces of bread.

Once again, do not be afraid. Carter is not so bad once you get to know him. Even the infamous _Quartet #3_ where one violin and viola play one thing and the other violin and cello play something else is not too frightening if you just think of it as what child psychologists call "parallel play" where two toddlers sitting on blanket with a bunch of toys _look_ as if they are playing together but are actually doing two different things. For years I avoided the music of Elliott Carter thinking that it was so far beyond me, especially in my case where my knowledge of music theory, counterpoint, and so forth is limited. Giving it an even chance I found this music to be listenable and I might even say, with some reservations, that I also found it enjoyable, and you can too.


----------



## Chilham

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Piano)

Steven Osborne










Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration)

Jos Van Immerseel

Anima Eterna Brugge










Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Stokowski orchestration)

José Serebrier

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain

Kirill Karabits










Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (Overture)

Claudio Abbado

Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera


----------



## Coach G

@Chilham: If you love _Pictures_ by Mussorgsky that much here are two more for you from Japan, both on RCA, and both from the 1970s:















On one end of the spectrum, Kazuhito Yamashita's guitar transcription; on the other, Isao Tomita's electronic version.

Yamashita and Tomita at work:


----------



## johnnysc

Sibelius - Ida Haendel, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund ‎- Violin Concerto - Serenades


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Händel - Concerto No 1 In B Flat / Concerto No 2 In F / Concerto No 3 In F. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 1980 Netherlands

View attachment 154346


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartes

OP. 74-OP.132
Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet - Debussy, String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10 & Ravel, String Quartet In F. RCA Victor Red Seal 'Living Stereo' reissue, late 60's, originally 1960

View attachment 154347


----------



## 13hm13

Alfredo Casella: Sinfonia per Orchestra- Symphony No. 3, Op. 63 / Italia, Op. 11


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters
des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod


----------



## Dulova Harps On

When all else fails Lully takes me to my happy place.


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Stephen Hough (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Malx

Starting the day with more Mozart.
*Mozart, Symphony No 39 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## opus55

Szymanowski: Violin Sonata Op.9
Chee-Yun, violin|Akira Eguchi, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Roméo & Juliette & Symphonie fantastique

Regina Resnik (contralto), André Turp (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Orchester derWiener Staatsoper,

Pierre Monteux, René Leibowitz


----------



## Marinera

*De Lalande. Majesté - Grands Motets for the Sun King.* Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre, Ensemble Aedes.
From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box set, disk 9.

Deitatis Majestatem
Ecce Nunc Benedicite
Te Deum


----------



## Baxi

#CD1

Max Reger (1873-1916)

*Symphonic Prologue for a Tragedy op.108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra No.1 in G major op.50/1
Romance for Violin and Orchestra No.2 in D major op.50/2*

Hans Maile, violin
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Gerd Albrecht / Uros Lajovic
(1981/82)


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saens: Symphony No.3
Orchestre National de l'ORTF|Jean Martinon










Brahms: Violin Concerto
Gidon Kremer
Wiener Philharmoniker|Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two gorgeously lyrical twentieth century violin concertos, wonderfully performed by Gil Shaham with the LSO under André Previn.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Franz Schubert :

String Quintet D.956
String Quartet Quartettsatz D.703

Heinrich Schiff and the Hagen Quartet

I just love this composer's work...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part one for late morning and early afternoon. As is my wont I have dredged up some comments from the last time I listened to this material.

Apologies if the English used alongside the original French titles doesn't come over well at times - Satie liked to use surreal wordplay so in some cases their English equivalents might literally have got lost in translation (perhaps the French have similar difficulty with the likes of Edward Lear and Lewis Carroll).

There is duplication of a few pieces here so I have listed those only the once.

_Gymnopédies_ - three pieces (1888):
_Gnossiennes_ - three pieces (1890):
_Gnossiennes_ - a further three pieces (1887, 1891 and 1897):










_Ogives_ - four pieces (1886):
_Sarabandes_ - three pieces (1887):
_Première pensée rose + croix_ [_First Reflection on the Rose and Cross_] (1891):
_Trois sonneries de la rose + croix_ [_Three Chimes of the Rose and Cross_] for trumpets and harps - version for piano (1892):
_Prélude de la porte héroïque du ciel_ [_Prelude for The Heroic Gate of Heaven_] for the play by Jules Bois (1894):
_Rêverie du Pauvre_ [_Daydream of the Poor_] (1900):










Music for the pantomime-ballet _Jack-in-the-Box_ (1899):
_Le poisson rêveur_ [_The Dreamy Fish_] (1901):
_Trois morceaux en forme de poire_ [_Three Pieces in the Shape of a Pear_] - seven pieces for piano duet (1903):
_Le Piccadilly_ - version for piano (1904):
_La Diva de l'Empire_ - version for piano (1904):










Three preludes for flutes and harps written for the play _Le Fils des étoiles_ [_The Son of the Stars_] by Joséphin Péladan - arr. for piano (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1896):
_Vexations_ [_Humiliations_] (c. 1893): ***
_Pièces froides_ [_Cold Pieces_] set one - three pieces (1897):
_Poudre d'or_ [_Gold Dust_] - version for piano (1901-02):
_Je te veux_ [_I Want You_] - version for piano (orig. 1897 - arr. c. 1904):

(*** this version is a little over three minutes duration)


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony 5 and his late string quartets, numbers 14 to 18. 

A. Francis, RSO Basel, the Parisi Quartet, Quatuor Bernède, Quatuor Parrenin.

I also attempted to listen to his opera David, available in live performances from Germany (1955) and the USA (1956) but the poor sound quality was intolerable.

Among some 20th-century composers one can hear a close connection or striking thematic similarities between a particular string quartet and its contemporary symphony. That is not so obvious in Milhaud's case. His symphonies were written as a result of commissions. The fifth was commissioned by the Italian national radio network. His last three quartets were written with his family in mind, dedicating one to his wife, the other to his son on his 21st anniversary, and the last to the memory of his parents. Each work served its own purpose.


----------



## Marinera

Charpentier - Te Deum H.146; Lully - Te Deum LWV.55. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre; Capella Cracoviensis
From Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box set, disk 6


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 40 - New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.*


----------



## 13hm13

Mihály Mosonyi(1815-1870)iano concerto in E minor(1844).


----------



## Skakner

Listening Day 2

Not a good idea listening to Opus while playing chess...
My brain is steaming trying to evaluate the position and absorb this complex music at the same time...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Rautavaara - Angel of Dusk*

Honestly, this was a head scratcher. I didn't get it. I liked certain passages of it, but the whole thing just made absolutely no sense to me. I'll have to revisit it again at some point or maybe try out another recording. I'm really interested in bass concertos and this was a big let down for me, not because of the quality of the work (that's never the case with any CM) but that it didn't connect with me at all.

*Rautavaara - Cantus Arcticus: Concerto for Birds*

This spoke to me way more. Even though I was intrigued by the concept, as I love the sounds of nature and field recordings (particularly of birds, in fact I make many of them myself), I was skeptical as to whether this could actually be pulled off in a tasteful way. Rautavaara pulled it off perfectly. I was deeply moved by this piece and how he built the orchestra around the field recordings (which are also slightly edited themselves) and interacted with each other thematically. It sounds very "film music-y" at times, which is perfectly fine. If it provokes a strong emotional response in the listener, it accomplishes what it set out to do.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

The Mad Lover

Theotime Langlois de Swarte (violin), Thomas Dunford (lute)

Matteis the Younger: Alia Fantasia
Matteis the Elder: Diverse Bizzarie Sopra La Vecchia Sarabanda O
Pur Ciaconna
Matteis the Younger: Fantasia, con discretione
Matteis the Elder: Suite in G with continuo
Purcell, D: Sonata sesta for violino solo
Purcell: Prelude, ZN773


----------



## 13hm13

Barber: Piano Sonata, Op. 26

WEST OF THE SUN: MUSIC OF THE AMERICAS--JOEL FAN'S SECOND SOLO ALBUM


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Maria Bononcini: La Decollazione di S. Giovanni Battista [Sandro Volta]


----------



## Marinera

Lully - L'Orchestre Du Roi Soleil. Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations

Le Divertissement Royal









Now, Ballet Royal de la Nuit, disk 1. Sébastien Daucé, Ensemble Correspondances


----------



## vincula

*Alexander Zemlinsky*, _Lyric Symphony._

Nice conducting by Michael Gielen here and lovely playing by the SWF Orchestra. THis version usually goes under the radar somehow.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Complete Cello Concertos

Martin Rummel (cello), Mari Kato (piano)

Tecwyn Evans


----------



## Malx

Moving on from my Mozart diversion of the last 24 hours.

*Nielsen, Flute Concerto* & Clarinet Concerto - Toke Lund Christiansen*, Niels Thomsen, Danish NRSO, Michael Schønwandt.*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Joseph Haydn - Symphonies N.93, 94 ("Mit dem Paukenschlag- Surprise"), 100 ("Military") / Herbert Von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mahler - Symphony #9 - Bernstein/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Right at the beginning of this recording you feel a kind of connection, I can hardly put my finger on what exactly it is that immediately attracts my attention. seems reflective of the intentions underlying this piece. 
Even though I haven't heard everything yet, it is clear to me that this is one of the best recordings I know.

The recording is excellent with enough presence


----------



## Enthusiast

Two cello concertos, both of them seemingly backwards looking in musical language (from the times they were written - 1919 for the Elgar; 2019 for the Clyne) but both sounding fresh and powerful. The performance of the Elgar is a very good one. The Clyne piece is extraordinary for its very strong colours, many of them ravishingly beautiful and for the power she builds up in music that superficially sounds like the work of a conservative from the 1950s and yet is not even remotely derivative. This is music for those who hate the contemporary but it convinces, too.

View attachment 154367


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard



> Gramophone Magazine August 2019
> 
> Not the least of its many virtues is the enthusiastic, scrupulously prepared and rhythmically spry contribution of the BBC Scottish SO…Plaudits, too, for Dausgaard's purposeful, keen-eared direction, some shrewdly chosen tempos ensuring that Sibelius's daringly ambitious scheme unfolds with impressive cumulative power…All told, a hearty welcome to this fresh-faced newcomer.


Sunday Times 14th July 2019



> The young Sibelius rendered the epic tale of unintended incest, vengeance and death as an expansive, post-Brucknerian choral symphony with consummate brilliance. Dausgaard's reading, with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, the soloists Juntunen and Appl, and the full-throated Lund Male Chorus, delivers dramatic excitement in spades


Opera Today May 2019


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Holst - A Fugal Overture (Boult/MHS)
Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings (composer/London)
Vaughn Williams - Old King Cole (Hickox/EMI)*


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphony no. 6, Kentuckiana, 4 Chansons de Ronsard, Ouverture Méditerraneénne
Jorge Mester, The Louisville Orchestra, Paula Seibel

Also listened to the A. Francis version of the same symphony.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154370


*François Couperin*

Les Talens Lyriques
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord and direction

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy & Impromptus

Peter Rösel (piano)

4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)
Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Mark Dee

Trying something different today, so tuning into wfmt Chicago.

https://www.wfmt.com/


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177 - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms (Remastered)

Leonard Bernstein, Judith Blegen (soprano)

English Bach Festival Choir, Westminster Choir


----------



## Bourdon

*The art of the Prima Ballerina*


----------



## Malx

*Part, various short pieces played by a multitude of fine artists *but I have to confess the only work on this disc that I can say resonates with me is the *'Cantus in memorian Benjamin Britten'*










I'm swithering - should I cull it or should I keep it 

ETA: Culled.


----------



## Malx

*Piston, Three New England Sketches & Symphony No 6 - St Louis SO, Leonard Slatkin.*


----------



## Marinera

Earlier, Ballet Royal de la Nuit. disks 2 and 3









Now, Rameau - Les Indes Galantes. Franz Brüggen, Orchestre Of The 18th Century


----------



## Red Terror

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 154370
> 
> 
> *François Couperin*
> 
> Les Talens Lyriques
> Christophe Rousset, harpsichord and direction
> 
> 2018


A big fan of Christophe Rousset, a man who can seemingly do no wrong.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Anna Clyne - a very mixed bag with the BBC Symphony conducted by a mix of different conductors (Litton, Alsop, Oramo, de Ridder) - but not a CD I play all the way through very often (I do enjoy _the Seamstress _and _This Midnight Hour_).

View attachment 154377


Then I settled in to listening to more substantial music: Bruckner's 3rd Mass (Jochum) and 5th Symphony (Berlin Phil with Haitink).

View attachment 154378


View attachment 154379


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No. 8


----------



## Enthusiast

Ending today's listening.

View attachment 154391


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Coach G said:


> This is surprisingly good Mozart from a conductor that wasn't known as much of a champion of Mozart's music. While you'd think that the awesome power of the Vienna Philharmonic might weigh Mozart down, Bernstein gets it just right. Bernstein's Mozart recordings that he did for DG in the 1980s are super; much better than his DG/Vienna Beethoven and Brahms cycles which lack the verve of his earlier Columbia/NYPO ones from the 1960s.


I agree. I think Bernstein's Mozart and Haydn recordings with Vienna are both excellent, and I think he had great sensitivity for this repertoire. The textures are beautifully clean, the playing is superb, and the tempos are perfect. I just listened to the Haffner, and that's about as an exciting performance of that work as I can recall hearing. I am coming away with a much better appreciation for the lesser known late Mozart symphonies, which I think is a testament to these recordings!

I have to admit I like the Brahms VPO cycle more than most because it's how I learned those works (most of the other sets did not include 1st movement exposition repeats). I know it's polarizing and idiosyncratic, so I will have to look into other cycles at some point (including his first one). I'm excited to hear the Beethoven VPO cycle because I'm very familiar with his first with the NYPO, so it will be fun to be able to directly compare the two. I will probably tackle that when I finish these Mozart recordings.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" K 385

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

As posted above, this is an exciting performance. This is one of the Mozart symphonies that can stand to be a little more driven than others, and that's what we find here (except in the slow movement of course). The finale is particularly thrilling.









*Ned Rorem*

Three Symphonies
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier

Why these works aren't better known is beyond me! This is one I'll come back to often.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## fbjim

Expanding my solo piano past the 19th century...


----------



## johnnysc

From a boxset which includes Seven Concerti Grossi, Op. 3 and Messiah. More info here.....

http://www.smithsonianchambermusic.org/recordings/collection









My aunt gave me this boxset many years ago and now that I have recently purchased a turntable I am able to enjoy it again.


----------



## jim prideaux

Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.

Schumann-Symphonies 2 and 3.

Glorious performances and recording.


----------



## Mark Dee

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 56 "Scottish" - Gewandhaus Orchestra & Kurt Masur


----------



## Chilham

Coming to the end of, "A month of Mozart" a week early. I am so utterly bored of Mozart! In fact, after my Mussorgsky diversion yesterday I just listened to contemporary music all day today. I'm not going to cut corners though. Symphonies tonight, Clarinet Concerto and Quintet tomorrow, and Requiem and a couple of String Quartets on Sunday for the wrap.










Mozart: Symphonies 40 & 41

Sir Charles Mackerras

Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pelleas

Milhaud: Symphonies 7-9, A. Francis, RSO Basel.
Milhaud: Symphonie no. 8 "Rhodanienne" D. Milhaud. Orchestre Philharmonique de l'ORTF.

Milhaud now spends part of the year in France and the other part in the USA. He is reportedly very much in demand and commissions keep coming his way. Is this sort of demand with its corresponding deadlines affecting the quality of his work? I cannot say with any certainty. Some have suggested that he was often in a "autocomposing" mode. But he was surely inspired when he wrote about his Rhone. The central slow movement in both 7 and 9 tend to draw more attention because of their emotional baggage, their preponderant weight, if that makes any sense.

This market demand for Milhaud's music during the middle of the twentieth century further serves as an indicator of sort as to what the mainstream audience was more comfortable to listen to in contemporary music. But that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Sonatas for fortepiano & violin vol. 2
Alexander Melnikov / Isabelle Faust


----------



## ArtMusic

Suites pour Orchestre, Georg Philipp Telemann.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154401


*Heinrich Schütz*

Symphoniae Sacrae I

2016


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Boccherini - 6 Symphonies Op. 12. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Philips 3LP box, Netherlands 1972

View attachment 154402


----------



## Rogerx

Cambini: Sinfonie

Giovanni Della Vecchia (violin), Paolo Cantamessa (violin), Barbara
Ferrara (oboe), Maria de Martini (bassoon), Luigi Mangiocavallo
(violin)

Academia Montis Regalis

Cambini: Symphony Concertante No. 12 in C minor
Cambini: Symphony Concertante No. 5 in B flat major
Cambini: Symphony No. 1 in F major
Cambini: Symphony No. 2 in E minor


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154403


*Heinrich Schütz*

Madrigale & Hochzeitsmusiken

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## jim prideaux

coincidence between previous post and my opening post this Saturday morning.....

Schubert 4th and 5th Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Rogerx

Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Im Abendrot: Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT

Schubert: String Quintet In C, D. 956 - Mstislav Rostropovich- Emerson String Quartet

1. Allegro ma non troppo
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo (Presto) - Trio (Andante sostenuto)
4. Allegretto


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Janáček: Sinfonietta

Tomáš Netopil

Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Vivaldi: Four Seasons

played by Janine Jansen (violin) and Amsterdam Sinfonietta


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part two of two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Passacaille_ (1906):
_Véritables Préludes flasques (pour un chien)_ [_Genuine Flabby Preludes (For a Dog)_] - three pieces (1912):
_Six Pièces de la période 1906-1913_ - three pieces posth. revised by Robert Caby (1906-13):
_Menus propos enfantins_ [_Childish Small-Talk_] - three pieces (1913):
_Enfantillages pittoresques_ [_Colourful Childishness_] - three pieces (1913):
_Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ [_Sketches and Enticements of a Large Wooden Man_] - three pieces (1913):
_Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ [_Chapters Turned Every Way_] - three pieces (1913):
(_3) Descriptions automatiques_ - three pieces (1913):
_Embryons desséchés_ [_Dried-out Embryos_] - three pieces (1913):
_Ragtime_ from the ballet _Parade_ - arr. for piano by Hans Ourdine (orig. 1917 - arr. 1919):










_Prélude posthume_ (????): ***
_Avant-dernières pensées_ [_Next-to-Last Thoughts_] - three pieces (1915):

*** I wonder if this piece is known by another name???










_Prélude en tapisserie_ [_Tapestry Prelude_] (1906):
Music from the play _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] (1913):
_Sports et divertissements_ [_Sports and Pastimes_] - 21 pieces (1914):
_Sonatine bureaucratique_ (1917):










_(2) Rêveries nocturnes_ [_Night-time Daydreams_] (c. 1912):
_(5) Nocturnes_ (1919):
_Rêverie de l'enfance de Pantagruel_ from _Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra, arr. for piano (1920):










_En habit de cheval_ [_In Riding Gear_] - four pieces for piano duet (1911):
_Aperçus désagréables_ [_Unpleasant Glimpses_] - three pieces for piano duet (1908 and 1912):
_Vieux sequins et vieilles cuirasses_ [_Old Sequins and Old Breastplates_] - three pieces (1913):
_Peccadilles importunes_ [_Tiresome Pecadilloes_] - three pieces (1913):
_Heures séculaires et instantanées_ [_Age-Old and Instantaneous Hours_] - three pieces (1914):
_Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for orchestra - version for piano duet (1920):
_La belle excentrique_ [_The Eccentric Beauty_] - version for piano duet (1920):


----------



## Malx

Todays Saturday Symphony selection:

*Arnold, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Hickox.*


----------



## Baxi

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

*Piano Concerto No.4 in G major, op.58
Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major, op.73 "Emperor"*

Steven Lubin, fortepiano
The Academy of Ancient Music 
Christopher Hogwood
(1988)


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto

Mario Venzago

Julian Bliss, Northern Sinfonia










Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Isabelle Van Keulen, Sharon Kam, Ulrike-Anima Mathé, Volker Jacobsen, Gustav Rivinius


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Setti Peccati Capitali

The 7 Deadly Sins

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Continue my exploration of Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jésus now with Yvonne Loriod


----------



## Helgi

*Ockeghem songs vol. 1*
Blue Heron


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Romeo & Juliet (complete ballet) - The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*

This recording is certainly one of the best I've heard from Maazel - impressive!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Messiaen's "Des Canyons aux Étoiles", in this splendid recording by Esa-Pekka Salonen and the London Sinfonietta, with Paul Crossley on piano:


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Quintet, Concertino for Clarinet, Grand Duo
Concertant & Der Freischütz Overture

Jörg Widmann (clarinet), Denis Kozhukin

Irish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## Baxi

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

*L'Osieau de feu*

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
(1973)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Violin Sonata #1 - Perlman/Barenboim

Mozart - Violin Sonatas K304 & K306 - Szeryng/Haebler

Bartok - Piano Sonata - Martha Argerich


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn*: _Complete Piano Trios_ 
Trio 1790 (period instruments)









Of the Big Three Classical Period composers, Haydn is my favorite. These period instruments trios by the Trio 1790 are really good.


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> *Prokofiev, Romeo & Juliet (complete ballet) - The Cleveland Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*
> 
> This recording is certainly one of the best I've heard from Maazel - impressive!


The first recording I had of R&J, out contemporaneously with Preven/LSO. I think i preferred this for the playing. Maazel sort of leaves me with a blank stare, though. I later acquired Ozawa/BSO and I think that has more of the dance to it and equally good playing. Still, such a magnificent score, there are few pages in any genre to match the melody of the death scene. A composer who could write a tune, to say the least.


----------



## Dimace

This is only about beautiful music to dream with it. Excellent orchestration from my Master and Doppler, very nice performance from Gewandhausorchester Leipzig und Kurt. Big LOVE CD. (1XCD, Philips Europe from 1986)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154416


*Franz Schubert*

Herbst
Schwanengesang Nos. 1-13
Die Taubenpost
Sehnsucht
Am Fenster
Bei Dir allein
Der Wanderer an den Mond
Das Zügenglöcklein
Im Freien

Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Andreas Staier, fortepiano

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Medtner: Piano Works

Florian Noack

Brahms: Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales), Op. 20


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday evening it was the Haebler recording which was good but left me wanting to hear this. The Budapest Quartet throughout. The first Mozart quartet has Arrau (not mentioned on the sleeve) in quite ancient sound (but you soon get used to is). For the second Mozart and the Schumann the pianist in Clifford Curzon. One of those records!

View attachment 154417


----------



## vincula

*Poulenc*, _Stabat Mater_









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Gurrelieder


----------



## Vasks

_William rotating at 33 1/3 rpm_

*Schuman - In Praise of Shahn (Bernstein/Columbia)
Schuman - String Quartet #3 (Kohon Qrt/Vox Box)
Schuman - Symphony #4 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony & Hindemith: Symphony in E flat major

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Coach G

I started the morning off with a couple of discs featuring the music of Lou Harrison, American composer (1917-2003):















The first disc features a _Piano Concerto_ and some chamber works featuring Kieth Jarrett on piano. Jarret gained much accliam as one of the most innovative young jazz pianists of the early 1970s that would also include the likes of Herbie Hancock and the now late, Chick Corea. By the 1980s and beyond, Jarrett started to branch out more and more into classical music recording the music of American composers, Harrison and Hovhaness, as well as the music of Bach, Handel, and Shostakovich.

Lou Harrison and Alan Hovhaness have much in common. Both are roughly contemporaries. Both settled and stationed themselves in America's Pacific Northwest. Both were friends with one another and with John Cage. Both were pretty much outside the loop of the schools of thought that dominated American classical music in the 20th century. While they avoided the big "Americana" sound that incorporated American folk-songs, jazz, and the wide interval reminiscent of the open prairies (say, the music of Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Roy Harris, etc.); they also avoided the more academic and experimental approaches of American composers along the lines of Roger Sessions and Elliott Carter. Nor did Harrison and Hovhaness embrace entirely the more lyrical approach of American composers such as Samuel Barber or Quincy Porter, with a sound that is founded in European Romanticism. No, Harrison and Hovhaness looked to the East, Asia, with Hovhaness it was his ancestral homeland, Armenia; and with Harrison the Gemelan music of Indonesia and Bali.

When I started collecting classical records in the early 1980s and everything was still on vinyl, a record featuring the music of Alan Hovhaness was hard to come by. It was something you might find searching through a used record store or flea market; and anything by Lou Harrison was nearly impossible to find until the advent of CDs and internet buying. Even so, Harrison is a very fine composer, very soothing and listenable, and yet also powerful at times.

Lou Harrison, Kieth Jarrett:


----------



## Coach G

Just now: more music by Elliot Carter:









A better title for this CD could be _The Musings of a Very, Very, Old Man_; because when they say _Late Works_, it is certainly no understatement. The first of these works was composed in 2003 when the composer was just a young pup at the age of 95 and the last was composed in 2012 when the composer was somewhere around the age of 103!

And, yet, these works demonstrate a fresh command of style and expression. For years I avoided Carter's recordings because I thought they were too far above me, especially with my limited knowledge of music theory, counterpoint and so forth. If you're like me, I'd advise you to put the theory aside and just listen. Then you may see that Carter is not nearly as scary as you might think; and he's even quite listenable and enjoyable once you get to know him.

And whether or not you like Carter's music, his legacy may demonstrate that there is a certain mythology surrounding the idea that a natural dulling of the mind and the body come with the aging process. This is food for thought for those us who are now members of the over 50 club.


----------



## Skakner

Listening Day 3

*Pars Altera*
VII. Cadenza I
VIII. Fuga tertia triplex
*Pars Tertia*
IX. Interludium alterum (Toccata, Adagio, Passacaglia)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 3 & 4

Orchestre du Domaine musical: Pierre Boulez

piano Sonata No.11 K331

Liszt

Piano Sonata in B minor


----------



## Enthusiast

Mostly Schuman lieder.

View attachment 154425


View attachment 154426


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey people! I got a little creative and made a remix of Anton Webern-Variations for piano and got impressed with the result.

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fanton-webern-and-vernon-reid-in-the-vicinity-of-the-squid-decor


----------



## Itullian

EXQUISITE music making, all of it.
Worth it for the Mozart alone, but so many riches here.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Toccata und Fuga in D

Grote of st. Michaëlskerk Zwolle


----------



## Mark Dee

Afternoon listening was this mono pressing from 1963...









Early morning listening (for doing the housework), was this...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154431


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for piano and violoncello in G minor, op. 65
Polonaise brillante for piano and violoncello in C major, op. 3
-Martha Argerich, piano
-Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
-Svjatoslav Richter, piano

recorded 1962, 1963, 1981; compilation 1991


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Violin Concerto, Op. 77

*Tchaikovsky*

Violin Concerto, Op. 35

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> EXQUISITE music making, all of it.
> Worth it for the Mozart alone, but so many riches here.


Most definitely! And the Bruckner - ah, the Bruckner!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Solti doesn't storm the heavens in this one, but it's very musical: nuanced, well phrased, and in great sound.


----------



## SanAntone

Concert Troubadours Art Ensemble Invités Abbaye de Fontfroide du 24 octobre 2020






In 2020, Troubadours Art Ensemble is invited to the Abbey of Fontfroide for a musical residency. A concert and the recording of a CD of songs and instrumental music from different musical manuscripts from the Mediterranean Occitania and Medieval Catalonia.

With Sandra Hurtado Ròs, Denyse Macnamara, Gérard Zuchetto, André Rochard, Patrice Villaumé, Antoni Madueño Ranchal, Christos Barbas, Peppe Frana, Euripides Dikaios


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154433


*Gioachino Rossini*

La Cenerentola

Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Riccardo Chailly

1993, reissued 2012


----------



## Conrad2

Schubert: String Quartet Nos. 13 & 14
Takacs Quartet
Label: Hyperion
Release Year: 1993









Beethoven: String Quarters op. 59 & String Quintet op. 29
Kuijken Quartet 
Label: Challenge
Release Year: 2011








^the first HIP recording I have listen to and aware of the fact.

^^ both recording I found on this thread, _Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective_.

Brahms: The Piano Concertos; Fantasia op. 116
Eugen Jochum and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Release Year: 1996


----------



## Guest

Disc 3 from this excellent complete set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various orchestral and vocal works for tonight.

As both are relative rarities it's certainly handy having the _Messe des pauvres_ and _Socrate_ on the same disc but my enjoyment is somewhat hampered by the early 1950s mono sound - it's not particularly an issue with the mass where there is only organ and small choir to contend with but it is more of a cause for personal concern on _Socrate_ in which the timbre of the chamber orchestra comes over as undernourished and that of the vocalist overly shrill. Presumably those who are less averse to old mono recordings might find less to bother them here. No texts/translations supplied for any of the vocal works, but at least some are available online.

_Messe des pauvres_ [_Mass for the Poor_] for mixed choir and organ (1893-95 poss. inc.): ***
_Socrate_ - 'drame symphonique' in three parts for female voice(s) and chamber orchestra [Texts: Victor Cousin, after Plato] (1917-18): ***

*** Uncredited choir directed by David Randolph, with organist Marilyn Mason.

*** Violette Journeaux/Janine Lindenfelder/Simone Pebordes/Anne-Marie Carpenter (sops.), Paris Philharmonic Orchestra/René Leibowitz.










_Trois Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1886):
_Salut drapeau!_ [_Greetings, Flag!_] - hymn for the 'drame romanesque' _Le Prince du Byzance_ by Joséphin Péladan for voice and piano (1891):
_Trois Melodies Sans Paroles_ for voice and piano (1905):
_Trois Autres Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour/Catulle Mendès] (c. 1887-1906):
_Sept 'Chansons de Caf' Conc'_ for voice and piano [Texts: Henry Pacory/Vincent Hyspa/D. Durante] (c. 1897-1906):
_Trois Poems D'amour_ for voice and piano [Texts: Erik Satie] (1914):
_Trois Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue/Anne Godebska/René Chalupt] (1916):
_Quatre Petites Melodies_ for voice and piano [Texts: Alphonse de Lamartine/Jean Cocteau/anon. 18th c./Raymond Radiguet] (1920):
_Ludions_ [_Water Toys_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano[Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1923):










_Gymnopédies_ - three pieces for piano: nos. 1 and 3 arr. for orchestra by Claude Debussy and no.2 by Alexis Roland-Manuel (orig. 1888 - arr. 1897/????):
_Parade_ - 'ballet réaliste' in one scene (1916-17):
_Mercure_ - 'plastic poses in three tableaux' (1924):
_Relâche_ [_Closure_] - 'ballet instantanéiste' in two acts (1924):


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Skrowaczeski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.
> 
> Schumann-Symphonies 2 and 3.
> 
> Glorious performances and recording.


This evening.......1 and 4!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Josef Suk orchestral works. Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, conducted by Libor Pešek:









I wish there were more recordings of his works out there. Fabulous composer.


----------



## senza sordino

Holst Double Concerto for Two Violins, Two Songs without Words, Lyric Movement for Viola and Small Orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite. Lovely music









RVW Symphonies 2 and 8









Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Orb and Sceptre, Crown Imperial. Very enjoyable









Britten String Quartets 1, 2 and 3. Brilliant performance. 









Moeran Violin Concerto, Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de Matin, Elgar Chanson de nuit, Elgar Salut d'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending. Wonderful disk


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight:


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre Boulez*: ..._explosante-fixe_... 
Ensemble intercontemporain - Matthias Pintscher


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Sir Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## 13hm13

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Pieter Hellendaal - Six Grand Concertos For Violins Etc. In Eight Parts Opus 3


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Stabat Mater) in music by Paul Mealor:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Disc 1

Staatskapelle Berlin- Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Kim Andre Arnesen: Holy Spirit Mass

Kim André Arnesen

Arnesen: Holy Spirit Mass
Arnesen: Peace


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1- Lennox Berkeley


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 5


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 10, 11 & 12

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Six Evolutions - Bach: Cello Suites

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## Skakner

Sunday morning with *Mozart* and *Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## Pelleas

Henri Sauguet, a student of Koechlin and Canteloube, composed music between the 1920s and 1980s.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Impressioni brasiliane
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: The Birds


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works. A very short part one for late morning and afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1953):
_Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959):










_Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956):










String Quartet no.1 (1960):










_Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ for 52 strings (1960):
_Fluorescences_ for orchestra (1961-62):










_Stabat Mater_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1962):
_Miserere_ and _In pulverum mortis_ for unaccompanied mixed choir from _St Luke Passion_ (1963-65):


----------



## Malx

*Purcell, Dido & Aeneas - Janet Baker (Dido), Raimund Herincx (Aeneas), Patricia Clark (Belinda), Monica Sinclair (Sorceress), English Chamber Orchestra, Anthony Singers, Anthony Lewis.*

A full fat recording from 1961, no concession here to HIP sentiments. I like this a lot - I guess there is an huge chunk of first performance imprinting going on for me, but so what. 
For a contrasting style I also like Currentzis's recording which is definitely different.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord BWV 1027 - BWV 1029

played by Hille Perl (viola da gamba) and Michael Behringer (harpsichord)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Requiem

Philippe Herreweghe

Annette Markert, Champs-Élysées Orchestra Paris, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Sibylla Rubens, Ian Bostridge, Chapelle Royale Choir, Collegium Vocale


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen
(soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon
Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Xaver Hammer: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba

played by Simone Eckert (viola da gamba) and the ensemble "Hamburger Ratsmusik"


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Ludwig Van Beethoven's "Mass in C major":


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Sea Drift
Florida Suite


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Schönberg*
> 
> Gurrelieder


Such a wild piece of music. Schoenberg, needs some psychiatric care to understand the trajectory of his music, sorry for those who love the unlovable. Intellectual fashions, same as the 18th century argument but the academic side of that was Bach in his most complex moments. Schoenberg could only wish he made such music by adhering to a nonmusical construct. It will all pass.

I have been fortunate to hear this performed twice, that seems pretty remarkable, but long ago, too, I don't recall the last time (pre-you-know-what) that I saw it programmed. The NYPO/Mehta with Norman and Florence Quivar. Quivar one of the great non-operatic, as in she sang concert and oratorio only to my knowledge) singers, floored me with her performance. That's what I remember from that performance, that and the peroration, something Mehta was born to do.
The second was the Philadelphia Orchestra with Rattle at Carnegie Hall. I was very close and all I remember is being washed over and transported by the sound, but I could also see Rattle clearly, and I realized then that he can generate ecstasy, which would be a pre-requisite (as with Mehta) to playing this piece. And the sound of the Philadelphia orchestra. Unforgettable. But I don't recall the soloists, which is unfortunate.
I do like this recording, Fassbaender is a special singer and not every taste but she has this.

For the Americans reading, by the way, Mehta's speaker was Werner Klemperer, to the cultured world the son of Otto Klemperer, but to those of us of a certain age, Colonel Klink :lol: There's a little thing that could be worked into an entertaining construct-- the comedy of a Nazi prison camp and legend of Gurre and Jens Peter Jacobsen, set by the soon-to-be Nazi refugee who fled to California, the place built on the stuff of dreams, and performed by the son of the bipolar Nazi refugee. The mind whirls...:wave:


----------



## Rogerx

Field Complete Piano Music, Vol. 4

Pietro Spada (piano)


----------



## Alfacharger

mparta said:


> For the Americans reading, by the way, Mehta's speaker was Werner Klemperer, to the cultured world the son of Otto Klemperer, but to those of us of a certain age, Colonel Klink :lol: There's a little thing that could be worked into an entertaining construct-- the comedy of a Nazi prison camp and legend of Gurre and Jens Peter Jacobsen, set by the soon-to-be Nazi refugee who fled to California, the place built on the stuff of dreams, and performed by the son of the bipolar Nazi refugee. The mind whirls...:wave:


Here is Werner with the BSO performing the speaker part of Gurre-Lieder.






and Col. Klink playing the violin.


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in music by Alex Freeman:


----------



## SearsPoncho

Villa-Lobos - String Quartet #14 - Cuarteto LatinoAmericano


Bartok - Piano Concerto #1 - Anda/Fricsay/Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_Paavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## Vasks

*J.P.E. Hartmann - Hakon Jarl Overture (Dausgaard/dacapo)
Schumann - Fantasiestucke for Piano Trio, Op. 88 (Borodin Trio/Chandos)
Fuchs - Andante Grazioso & Capriccio for Strings (Mussauer/Thorofon)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, 3 Movements from Pretouchka
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154448


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccatas, BWV 910-916

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" / Symphony No. 4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Enthusiast

Possibly one of the best things Savall did.

View attachment 154449


----------



## Pelleas

Henri Sauguet: String quartets 1-3, Quatuor Stanislas
Even less dissonant than Milhaud's quartets, these three works could have been written at the turn of the twentieth century. Very pleasant music. Not especially romantic in that it avoids great emotional displays of passion and pathos.


----------



## Malx

To mark the passing of one of the great mezzo-sopranos:

R.I.P. Christa Ludwig.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dukas, Sorcerer's Apprentice. Saint-Saens, Danse Macabre. Ravel, Pavane. Franck, Symphony in D Minor*

This is a great boxed set. There is also in Icon set with all these and also includes mono recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

A great singer died,may she rest in peace.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works. A somewhat longer part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_St Luke Passion_ for narrator, soprano, baritone, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and large orchestra (1963-65):










String Quartet no.2 (1968):










_De natura sonoris_ [_On the nature of sound_] no.2 for orchestra (1971):










Cello Concerto no.1 - rev. version of the unpublished Violino Grande Concerto *** (orig. 1967 - rev. 1972):

(*** the _violino grande_ is a rarely-heard five-string instrument)










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1972-73):


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154453


*Guillaume de Machaut*

La Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir Dit

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, director

1996


----------



## Bkeske

Prague String Quartet plays Dvořák - String Quartets No. 8 & No. 10. Deutsche Grammophon 1976 Germany

View attachment 154454


----------



## fbjim

specifically, listening to the recording of Symphony No. 1 "Titan"


----------



## Bourdon

*Gounod*

This recording is an absolute must for anyone who loves music for wind instruments.
Cheerful,tasteful and beautifully performed by Edo de Waart and the Netherlands Wind Ensemble.
As for Dvořák, it is my favorite composition from him.

Petite Symphonie in Bes

*Dvořák*

Serenade in D,op.44

*Richard Strauss*

Suite in Bes op.4


----------



## cougarjuno

Elgar - Violin Concerto: Nigel Kennedy; Handley and London Philharmonic. Don't hear much about the somewhat controversial Kennedy anymore. This disc also has the Introduction and Allegro.


----------



## Skakner

Listening Day 4

The rest of this giant work.
I feel a little exhausted...
Must listen to something lighter now...


----------



## Dimace

An extra celebrational LPBS (8XLPs, 1985, RCA Red Seal) for the opera fans, with *the best 100 opera singers* who with their performances have written history in* MET.* From Caruso to Destin and Ponselle and everyone between and after. GREAT set!


----------



## Enthusiast

This afternoon. This Gardner disc is fast becoming a special one for me. Each piece is a delight and the programme is excellent. I do like Gardner's work and am pleased to see him replacing Jurowski with the London Philharmonic.

View attachment 154457

View attachment 154458


Then two old favourites: My first 100% Webern record (quite a long time ago):

View attachment 154459


And the 2nd Mass from this set.

View attachment 154460


----------



## Joe B

Neil Ferris leading the Convivium Singers in music by Jonathan Dove:


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Violin Concertos On Original Instruments; Konzert Für Zwei Violinen D-moll, BWV 1043, Violinkonzert E-dur, BWV 1042, & Violinkonzert A-moll, BWV 1041. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken German release. Unknown reissue date. Label indicates mid-late 70's.

View attachment 154463


----------



## Bkeske

Second spin for this....

The Music Group Of London - Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge (From "A Shropshire Lad"-A.E. Housman) & Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe. Odeon 1971 Netherlands

View attachment 154464


----------



## jim prideaux

The Emerson SQ performances of Beethoven's Op 18 (1,2 and 3)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8*

This is a live recording with a ton of obtrusive coughing. It's as if Mravinsky heard a Furtwangler recording and replied, "Hold my beer."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carlos Chavez, Sinfonia India*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Barbara Lüneburg plays music by Georg Friedrich Haas, Salvatore Sciarrino & Manfred Stahnke on violin/viola.


----------



## Pelleas

An all day listening session devoted to the music of Henri Sauguet. Question: Why did some French composers stick to conventional musical language in the midst of rapid changes? Simple answer: because they found a niche in the market for conventional music. Ballet music, in particular, remained pretty traditional (even with Prokofiev) notwithstanding the Stravinsky revolution. Film music offered another avenue for traditional sounds. Melodies intended for urban salons provided another commercial destination.

And so it is that Sauguet, himself trained by the conservative Joseph Canteloube, focused on ballet music and art songs before venturing into other orchestral forms like symphonies. That is how he became known beyond France, as ballet troops traveled through Europe and America.

But when Sauguet did write his first two symphonies, after World War II, he demonstrated that he could also be a serious, but conventional, music writer. Long and profound Tournemire-like symphonies which are surprisingly good in their concept, structure, and themes.By the time he wrote his Paris tableaux or pictures, he really captured the Parisian ambiance in the years right after the war.

I listened to:
Ballets: 
La chatte (1927), Robert Reimer, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserlautern;
Les mirages (1943), unspecified performers, Youtube;
Les forains (1945), H. Sauguet, Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux;
The Meeting of Oedipus and the Sphinx (1948), V. Dubrovsky, USSR State Symphony Orchestra.

Orchestral:
Symphony no. 1 "Expiatoire" (1945), Antonio de Almeida, Moscow Symphony Orchestra;
Symphony no. 2 "Allégorique" (The Seasons), A. de Almeida, Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Moscow Capella, Genevieve Ruscica
Tableaux de Paris, Michel Plasson, Toulouse Capitol Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

I've been all over the place today, whatever suits my fancy:
'
Bruckner: Study Symphony, conducted by Simone Young
Haydn: String Quartet #56 (Griller String Quartet) and Symphony #44 from the Big Haydn Box
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 and a couple preludes
Scriabin Piano sonata #1 and Black Mass


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*Heitor Villa-Lobos* - _Suite Popular Brasileña_ (Completa) 
Pablo De Giusto


----------



## Joe B

William Boughton leading the English String Orchestra in music by Ralph Vaughn Williams and Frederick Delius:


----------



## damianjb1

I saw this in the local library and thought I'd give it a listen. The Bruch is my favourite violin concerto. I got goose bumps while listening to this recording - so it must be good lol. It's a terrific CD.


----------



## damianjb1

I've created myself several playlists of Bach Cantatas on Idagio (the streaming service). 
I got the list of Cantatas from here http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/works/bachjs/rateindx.php

I pick whichever recording is 'most popular'. Fortunately Idagio listeners have very good taste because in most cases the most popular recording is by Gardiner, Suzuki, Harnoncourt, Herreweghe, Rilling etc. I prefer period instruments and this is always confirmed when, say, Richter is the recording that's most popular. It's a shock to hear the difference.
I'm about 20 Cantatas in and it's been incredibly rewarding. I've discovered so much glorious music.


----------



## damianjb1

Itullian said:


>


How is this set of The Nine? It's not music I'd normally associate with Solti.


----------



## haziz

I had the largest trout of my life today on the reel. Could not net it (my net was too small). I managed to "beach it" but it broke me off before I could release the hook. I do practice catch and release with my fly fishing if that bothers or concerns people.

This one I did net.


----------



## Itullian

damianjb1 said:


> How is this set of The Nine? It's not music I'd normally associate with Solti.


It pretty good. More relaxed than you would think and less muscular.
Nicely recorded. Not as good as his first set which is very good imo.
A different take by Solti. Much detail and not the typical "driven" style.
i wouldn't place it among the best cycles, but enjoyable.
It lacks excitement but compensates with detail and spacial DDD sound.
Sounds really good when you turn the sound up.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio 
CD 5


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Ferlendis - Oboe Concertos & Trios

Haydn Orchestra, Diego Dini-Ciacci (oboe & direction)


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## WNvXXT

haziz said:


> I had the largest trout of my life today on the reel. Could not net it (my net was too small). I managed to "beach it" but it broke me off before I could release the hook...


Nice catch!
____


----------



## WNvXXT

Pelleas said:


> View attachment 154450
> 
> 
> Henri Sauguet: String quartets 1-3, Quatuor Stanislas
> Even less dissonant than Milhaud's quartets, these three works could have been written at the turn of the twentieth century. Very pleasant music. Not especially romantic in that it avoids great emotional displays of passion and pathos.


Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe, 'Assedio di Corinto'

Beverly Sills (Pamira), Shirley Verrett (Néoclès), Justino Díaz (Maometto), Harry Theyard (Cléomène), Gwynne Howell (Hiéros (Jero)), Robert Lloyd (Omar), Delia Wallis (Ismène), Gaetano Scano (Adastro)
London Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Schippers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part three either side of going out for a belated spring haircut.

Violin Concerto No. 1 (1976-77 - rev. 1987):










Symphony no.2 [_Christmas_] for orchestra (1979-80):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1982):
Viola Concerto - version for cello and chamber orchestra arr. by Penderecki (orig. 1983 - arr. by 1985):










_Sicut locutus est_ from _Magnificat_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1973-74):
_Agnus Dei_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1981):
_Song of the Cherubim_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1986):
_Veni creator_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1987):










_Cadenza_ for solo viola, arr. for solo violin by Christiane Edinger (orig. 1984 - arr. 1987):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

Mahler lieder this morning:

*Mahler, Das Knaben Wunderhorn - Anne Sofie von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff, Berlin PO, Cladio Abbado.*

*Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen* & Ruckert Lieder - Thomas Quasthoff, Violeta Urmana, Vienna PO, Pierre Boulez.*

Excellent singing and playing in very good sound, two fine discs.


----------



## chill782002

Chopin - Etudes Op 10 and Op 25

Lubov Timofeyeva

Recorded 1985

I have finally found a copy of this after a long search and it certainly lives up to its reputation. Wonderful performances.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Castle of Fair Welcome*


----------



## Malx

*Carter, Night Fantasies / 2 Diversions / 90+ - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.*

First listen, on Qobuz, to these works, Carter is not a composer I know well.


----------



## Chilham

Paganini: 24 Caprices

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Rogerx

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Malx

Listened to this recording, three times on Qobuz. This work is this weeks string quartet thread selection.

*Villa-Lobos, String Quartet No 14 - Quatuor Bessler-Reis.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)


----------



## Malx

Another couple of string quartets on Qobuz.

*Janacek & Haas, String Quartets No. 2 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

There are huge holes in my knowledge of the string quartet repertoire and Pavel Haas (the composer) is a prime example.










*ETA* - Found a decent priced mint condition copy on ebay, now on order.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner's 3rd Mass - I listened to Jochum's great recording a few days ago so this time it had to be Celibidache. I have somewhat neglected Bruckner's choral music. I can't think why as it is surely some of the greatest Romantic choral music.

View attachment 154487


----------



## HerbertNorman

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - 5th Symphony in E minor - Claudio Abbado and the LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Serenades

Tchaikovsky - Elgar - Mozart

Zürcher Kammerorchester Daniel Hope


----------



## Vasks

*Luchesi - Overture to "L'isola della fortuna" (Belli/Concerto)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Quartet in E-flat, K.493 (Lewis + Leoplod Trio/Hyperion)*


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

Just arrived today, CD case needed replacing but disc is like new.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154492


*Guillaume de Machaut*

Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby, soprano
Christopher Page, director

1987


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - Symphony #100 - C. Davis/Concertgebouw Orchestra


Arensky - Piano Trio #1 - Borodin Trio


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Christa Ludwig's Das Lied recordings. I suppose it is an obvious choice to listen to her Der Abschied today. She had a glorious voice and really was some artist.

View attachment 154493


I will be going on to the other Ludwig Das Lied a little later but wanted something substantial and yet refreshing before doing so. This wonderful and timeless classic fitted the bill perfectly.

View attachment 154494


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful cycle


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Arnold: Symphony No. 1 Handley. Royal Philharmonic. For Saturday Symphony. Nice horn parts but the work meanders a bit.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 12, 103, 146 for the third Sunday after Easter. Gardiner et al.










Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas 2,6, 8. Alexander Melnikov. Excellent.










Beethoven: Symphonies 5.6.7.8. Skrowaczewski. Saarbrucken. Excellent.










Mozart: Symphonies 29.33.35. Abbado. Orchestra Mozart. Lively.


----------



## Enthusiast

Farewell Christa Lugwig, you will always be with us.

View attachment 154497


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Maurerische Trauermusik*

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian

Schumann symphonies


----------



## Pelleas

I guess the most famous artist to perform Sauguet is Rostropovich. His rendition of Sauguet's Melodie concertante for cello and orchestra was transferred from a Melodiya LP to a Russian Disc CD.








Sauguet also wrote three piano concertos but I can only find a recording of the number one concerto with Vasso Devetzi at the piano and Sauguet conducting the Association of Lamoureux Concerts orchestra. on Youtube. It's from a Philips LP.

I also listened to a concerto for violin and orchestra named "Concerto d'Orphée" with Jean-Michel Leconte conducting the ORTF Philharmonic Orchestra and Louis Kaufman featured as violinist in a 1955 recording.








Finally, Sauguet wrote a rather pretty "Garden Concerto" for harmonica and orchestra in 1970. For this recording Sauguet conducts the ORTF Chamber Orchestra with Claude Garden at the harmonica. One also finds a oboe version of this concerto with the Ensemble Instrumental Audoli, Jacques Vandeville at the oboe.








Another work for organ and string orchestra fits in this category of oeuvre concertante although Sauguet called it a Church Sonata for organ and string orchestra.


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No 3 - BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda.*

Perhaps sadly I still fail to get to grips with Rachmaninov's orchestral music, apart from a couple of works. Some of his piano pieces are very good to my ear but the Concertos and Symphonies I struggle with - a few discs added to the culling pile!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part four for tonight.

Symphony no.4 [_Adagio_] for orchestra (1989):










_Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1987):
_Der unterbrochene Gedanke_ [_The Interrupted Thought_] for string quartet (1988):
String Trio (1990-91):










Symphony no.5 [_Korean_] for orchestra (1991-92):










_Benedicamus Domino_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1992):
_Benedictus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1993):


----------



## fbjim

clearly a major work, just check the number!


----------



## Mark Dee

Not particularly taxing on the ears, but after the day I've had, this will do fine ...


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-1st, 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the COE.

Harnoncourt really does attempt to establish these early works as being of significance (not that I personally have ever expressed any doubts......I really enjoy them!)


----------



## Itullian

Felt like some Flute.
I like that they left out the talking in this issue.
Nice DDD sound too.


----------



## pmsummer

_
Consort and Keyboard Music, Songs and Anthems_
*William Byrd*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble
Timothy Roberts - keyboards
_
Naxos_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154504


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies Nos. 88-92

La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken, direction

1990, 1992; compilation 1999


----------



## 6Strings

Some jaw-dropping playing on this disc!


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons ‎- Symphony 6 "Pathetique" In B Minor Op.74


----------



## senza sordino

Under the Greenwood Tree, Medieval and Renaissance secular music mostly regarding the legend of Robin Hood. Delightful disk.









Purcell Complete Fantasies for Viols









Handel Water Music, The Alchymist, The Music for the Royal Fireworks, Three concerti a due cori (Three concertos for two choirs of wind music. That is, there are three concertos, each is made up of strings and two pairs of oboes, bassoons, and horns), and Two Arias for wind band









Walton Crown Imperial, Parry Jerusalem, Elgar Nimrod, Wood Fantasia on British Sea Songs, Arnold Overture, Parry I was glad when they said unto me, Walton Orb and Sceptre, Elgar Pomp and Circumstance no 1









Holst Suite no 1, RVW English Folk Song Suite, RVW Toccata Marziale for military band, Holst Suite no 2, Holst Hammersmith. A very nice disk









You may have noticed that for the past several weeks I've been listening to British music only. I've gathered all of my CDs of British music into stacks of about five, and I've been listening to them one by one. Two or three stacks left.


----------



## Itullian

One word
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154508


*Johann Pachelbel*

Musicalische Ergötzung
Partie a 5 in G major
Partie a 4 in G major
Partie a 4 in F sharp minor
Canon & Gigue

London Baroque

1995


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the BBC Symphony Chorus and Orchestra in music by Frederick Delius:


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Granados - Piano Trio op. 50*
_Trio Rodin_


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Suite bergamasque; 2 Arabesques; Children's Corner
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet










Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Chamber Symphony Nos.2 and 3
Kremerata Baltica|Gidon Kremer


----------



## 6Strings

Op.95 and 130/133 from this superb set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartes

OP.18 No 4-Op.130

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 4 on:

Eduard Tubin - The Symphonies (Neeme Jarvi)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Inventions, Preludes, Symphonies

Ivo Janssen


----------



## fbjim

CPE Bach - Hamburg Symphonies


----------



## 13hm13

Edouard Lalo - Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F. Paris, Jean Martinon - Namouna • Rhapsodie Norvégienne


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Carl Petersson (piano)

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## 13hm13

Édouard Lalo : Symphony in G minor (1885-86)


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Antonio Vivaldi : Famous Concerti - Dall'Arco Chamber Orchestra led by Istvan Parkanyi

Now listening to Concerto in C major, RV 558: I. Allegro molto


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik, Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem;
Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Baxi

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

*Jeu de Cartes
Orpheus
Agon*

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy 
(1994)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works. A long final part five split between this morning and afternoon. There are a number of substantial pieces here in Penderecki's opinion-dividing later style but towering above them all is the immense _Polish Requiem_, which I think became Penderecki's longest non-operatic composition once he had finished adding to it.

_Polish Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choirs and orchestra (orig. 1980-84 - rev. and expanded by 1993):










Violin Concerto no.2 [_Metamorphosen_] (1992-95):










Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1988-95):










Clarinet Quartet (1993):
_Divertimento_ for solo cello. Torso only - _Tempo di valse_ and _Aria_ movements not included (1994):
Sextet for clarinet, horn, violin, viola, cello and piano (2000):










Violin Sonata no.2 (1999-2000):


----------



## WNvXXT

Turina: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2; Fantasía / Granados: Piano Trio

1. Poco Allegro con espressione
2. Scherzetto (Vivace molto)
3. Duetto (Andante con molto espressione)
4. Finale (Allegro molto)


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> Under the Greenwood Tree, Medieval and Renaissance secular music mostly regarding the legend of Robin Hood. Delightful disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purcell Complete Fantasies for Viols
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handel Water Music, The Alchymist, The Music for the Royal Fireworks, Three concerti a due cori (Three concertos for two choirs of wind music. That is, there are three concertos, each is made up of strings and two pairs of oboes, bassoons, and horns), and Two Arias for wind band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walton Crown Imperial, Parry Jerusalem, Elgar Nimrod, Wood Fantasia on British Sea Songs, Arnold Overture, Parry I was glad when they said unto me, Walton Orb and Sceptre, Elgar Pomp and Circumstance no 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holst Suite no 1, RVW English Folk Song Suite, RVW Toccata Marziale for military band, Holst Suite no 2, Holst Hammersmith. A very nice disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have noticed that for the past several weeks I've been listening to British music only. I've gathered all of my CDs of British music into stacks of about five, and I've been listening to them one by one. Two or three stacks left.


Nice selection apart from the last night of the Proms - I'm not a fan. Don't get me wrong I think the whole festival is marvellous, and when my daughter lived in London I attended a few concerts, but the last night I can do without.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Premiere recordings of some of Barber's vocal works. Eleanor Steber, Leontyne Price and Martina Arroyo had all premiered the pieces they sing here. On the other hand Barber himself made the first private recording of _Dover Beach_ in 1932. It was given its official premiere by Rose Bampton in 1933. This recording with Fischer-Dieskau and the Juilliard Quartet was recorded in 1967.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto K622 - Jack Brymer, BBC SO, Malcolm Sargent.*

BBC MM cover disc - 1964 mono radio recording, decent sound if not the best for its time.


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 4 (1947 version) - Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.*


----------



## Rogerx

Under the Arching Heavens

A Requiem by Alex Freeman

Alex Freeman


----------



## Pelleas

A listening tour of Frank Martin's recorded chamber music, including piano works. He only published one string quartet, along with two trios, two violin sonatas, a quintet, a couple of his "ballades" originally composed as instrumental duos, and a Sonata da chiesa for organ. He also wrote short pieces for guitar.

The piano music is excellent, particularly the awesome Etudes! At times, I'm reminded of some Shostakovich piano pieces. Martin's are of the same caliber.

It's always a pleasure for me to listen to this composer. Many of his works are at the core of my tastes in classical music.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

A couple of violin concertos.

*Melartin, Violin Concerto - John Storgards (violin), Tampere PO, Leif Segerstam.*

*Hindemith, Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher, Berlin RSO, Vladimir Jurowski.*


----------



## Marinera

Leonardo Da Vinci - La Musique Secrète. Denis Raisin Dadre, Doulce Mémoire


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Stephen Kovacevich Piano Cello - Peter SteinerViola - Kunio TsuchiyaViolin - Alfred Malecek, Ferdinand Mezger


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Duphly*


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## jambo

Dipping back into the Complete Jean-François Paillard Erato box from Warner.

*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488
*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453

Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
György Sebök (piano)
recorded 1960


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Christa Ludwig/Kollo/Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


Elgar - Violin Sonata - Max Rostal/Colin Horsley


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154533


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Nuria Rial, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Cyril Auvity, tenor
Jan van Elsacker, tenor
João Fernandes, bass

L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar, direction

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: Noches en los jardines de España, etc.

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos

Albéniz: Rapsodia Española
Albéniz: Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70
Falla: Noches en los jardines de España
Turina: Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Kunst der Fuge


----------



## Skakner

*Brahms - Piano Trios op.101, op.posth.*


----------



## Vasks

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "The Secret of Susanna" (Marriner/EMI)
Respighi - Ancinet Airs and Dances: Suite #1 (Saccini/Naxos)
Pizzetti - La Pisanella (Vanska/Hyperion)
Petrassi - Invenzione concertata [Concerto #6 for Orchestra] (Tamayo/Stradivarius)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Well, it's a fun record.

View attachment 154535


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5/ Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz




----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak For Two


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Now that I have listened to a number of pieces again, my appreciation for these Beekman performances has only increased.

Disc 2


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Marinera

Le Maitre de 'Fricassee' - Secular Music of Jean Japart (15th century). Les Flamboyants, Michael Form


----------



## Enthusiast

Two old favourites (somehow I lack the energy for the new today).

View attachment 154539


View attachment 154540


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Two old favourites (somehow I lack the energy for the new today).
> 
> View attachment 154539
> 
> 
> View attachment 154540


Even Cathy Berberian knows there's one roulade she can't sing.

Culture test.


----------



## Pelleas

Frank Martin in search of his language in music:
-Three Pagan Poems by Leconte de Lisle (1910), S. Baudo, Swiss Italian Radio Orchestra, José van Dam;
-Pavane couleur du temps, for string orchestra (1920), Marc Kissoczy, Camerata Zurich;
-Mass for Double Choir a cappella (1922/1926) James O'Donnell, The Choir of Westminster Cathedral;
-Cantata for Christmas Time (1929-30) for soloists, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ harpsichord and strings. Alois Koch, Luzerner Kantorei, Mozart-Ensemble Luzern;
-Concerto no. 1 for piano and orchestra (1933-34) Marcello Viotti, I Filarmonici di Torino, J-F. Antonioli, piano;
-The Dance of Fear, for two pianos and small orchestra (1935), Christian Benda, Swiss Italian Radio Orch., Sebastian Benda and Paul Badura-Skoda, pianos;
-Symphony (1937), Matthias Barnert, The London Philharmonic Orch.

He lived in apartments, taught music at several institutions, and was involved in numerous musical activities. Composition was slow while he lived in Switzerland. At first, he sought his own language, away from Romantic idioms, in rhythmic explorations which led him to study Bulgarian and Far-East Asian rhythms. The next step in his development was the adoption of Schoenberg's "system" but in ways that could integrate atonality with tonality. Contrary to Schoenberg, he states in a 1970 interview, I did not aspire to "destroy" tonal music. That language of his took time to master, first emerging in a Trio and then in his Symphony. It will come to full fruition in his first large oratorio, Le Vin Herbé, written in 1938 and 1940-41.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Khachaturian, Violin Concerto - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various non-operatic works for tonight. Once Berg's two operas are out of the equation there doesn't seem all that much left, but what a satisfying body of work it still is. Other works also absent include the short aria _Die Wein_, the concert suite compiled from the opera _Lulu_, the four op.2 songs and a number of early songs from before and during his time as a student of Arnold Schönberg.

Piano Sonata op.1 (1907-08):










Twelve early songs for voice and piano from the posthumous _Jugendlieder_ collections (1901-08):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (first setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1907):
_Altenberg Lieder_ - five songs for soprano and orchestra op.4 [Texts: Peter Altenberg] (1912):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (second setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1925):
_Sieben frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano, rev. and arr. for high voice and orchestra by Alban Berg [Texts: Carl Hauptmann/Nikolaus Lenau/Theodor Storm/Rainer Maria Rilke/Johannes Schlaf/Otto Erich Hartelben/Paul Hohenberg] (orig. c. 1905-08 - arr. 1928):










String Quartet op.3 (1910):
_Hier ist Friede_ [_Here is Peace_] - song no.4 from _(5) Altenberg Lieder_ for voice and orchestra, arr. for piano, harmonium, violin and cello by Alban Berg (orig. 1912 - arr. 1917):
_Vier Stücke_ for clarinet and piano op.5, arr. for viola and piano by Henk Guittart (orig. 1913 - arr. 1992):
_Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet (1925-26):
_Adagio_ from the _Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds, arr. for violin, clarinet and piano by Alban Berg (orig. 1923-25 - arr. 1935):










_Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds (1923-25):










_Drei Stücke_ for orchestra op.6 (1914-15):
_Drei Sätze_ from the _Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet, arr. for string orchestra by Alban Berg (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1928):
Violin Concerto (1935):


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to Cathy Berberian earlier reminded me that it is some time since I listened to the songs in this essential treasure trove. There are 35 of them (a real mixed bag, in fact) and Berbarian is the singer of some of them.

View attachment 154543


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> Alban Berg - various non-operatic works for tonight. Once Berg's two operas are out of the equation there doesn't seem all that much left, but what a satisfying body of work it still is. Other works also absent include the short aria _Die Wein_, the concert suite compiled from the opera _Lulu_, the four op.2 songs and a number of early songs from before and during his time as a student of Arnold Schönberg.
> 
> Piano Sonata op.1 (1907-08):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twelve early songs from the posthumous _Jugendlieder_ collections (1901-08):
> _Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (first setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1907):
> _Altenberg Lieder_ - five songs for soprano and orchestra op.4 [Texts: Peter Altenberg] (1912):
> _Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (second setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1925):
> _Sieben frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano, rev. and arr. for high voice and orchestra by Alban Berg [Texts: Carl Hauptmann/Nikolaus Lenau/Theodor Storm/Rainer Maria Rilke/Johannes Schlaf/Otto Erich Hartelben/Paul Hohenberg] (orig. c. 1905-08 - arr. 1928):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless her, one of the greatest voices ever, but also one of the most ludicrous portraits. This is the selling of the artist, and very, very much in poor taste. Jessye Norman as ingenue. Really?


----------



## Mark Dee

It no longer wakes me at 5.30am, but some pieces just stick with you forever...


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* "Polish"
_Vienna SO - Moshe Atzmon_


----------



## jim prideaux

Solti and the CSO.

Shostakovich-10th Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

mparta said:


> Even Cathy Berberian knows there's one roulade she can't sing.
> 
> Culture test.


The Dan...........


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the post on Bruch Symphs earlier ... I forgot about those ... so this is what I found in my listening bin ...

Bruch, Schreker, James Conlon, Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker - Bruch: Symphonies 1-3.

Listening to Symph 2...


----------



## Pelleas

Twelve singers, eight instruments, this version of Tristan and Isolde is the polar opposite of Wagner's big opera. It's Martin's first big hit, how he "came out," as he says. An English performance of the same oratorio is available on youtube, performed by forty singers of the Welsh opera.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - trios avec piano
Trio Sora
(3 cd set)


----------



## 6Strings

This is a fantastic new release. What a fine guitarist!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154551


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra
Introduction, Theme and Variations in F major for Oboe and Orchestra
Quartet in E flat major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Cello

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## opus55

More Bavouzet.. Beethoven Piano Concerto No.2 and Haydn sonatas


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Benzi conducts Saint-Saens - Symphony #3. The Hague Philharmonic. VOX unknown pressing date, perhaps the 60's per the label.

View attachment 154553


----------



## jambo

Starting to work my way through Brendel's Mozart from the Philips Complete box

*Mozart:* Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K. 331, "Turkish March"

Alfred Brendel

*Mozart:* Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K. 175
*Mozart:* Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, K. 238

Alfred Brendel
Neville Marriner
Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saens - Symphony #1 & 2. Orchestre National De La R.T.F. Angel 1973

View attachment 154554


----------



## Red Terror

13hm13 said:


> Symph 4 on:
> 
> Eduard Tubin - The Symphonies (Neeme Jarvi)
> 
> View attachment 154510


A marvelous set!


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Catoire - Works for Violin & Piano

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin) & Anna Zassimova (piano)



> CPO's rediscovery of little-known composers continues with the music
> of Georgy Catoire. Catoire's works for violin and piano are truly
> representative of his wide range of talent and skill as a composer.
> 
> The works on this disc display a wonderful combination of French and
> Russian idioms.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 36 "Linz" K 425
Symphony No. 38 "Prague" K 504

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## ArtMusic

I found this interesting listening. *Giovanni Battista Viotti* (1755 - 1824) complete string quartets. He was born one year before Mozart and he died two years before Beethoven, and he knew Haydn and Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

A Florentine Tragedy

Albert Dohmen (baritone), Heinz Kruse (tenor), Iris Vermillion (mezzo-soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Marinera

Azahar. La Tempete, Simon-Pierre Bestion

Stravinsky - Messe
Machaut - Messe de Notre-Dame
Alfonso X El Sabio - Cantigas de Santa Maria
Maurice Ohana - Cantigas


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> *Heinrich Isaac*


 Nice one! Last week I ordered this Agricola album, performed by the different ensemble Leones, but they look like they are from the same series.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> elgars ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bless her, one of the greatest voices ever, but also one of the most ludicrous portraits. This is the selling of the artist, and very, very much in poor taste. Jessye Norman as ingenue. Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I had really thought about it - you may well be right but I suppose it still makes a change from the ubiquitous Schiele or Klimt artwork which often graces the sleeves of 2VS albums.
> 
> Actually, that is a Schiele work behind JN, isn't it? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## WNvXXT

Hindemith piano sonata no.3. Glenn Gould
Ruhig bewegt
Sehr lebhaft
Massig schnell
Fuge. Lebhaft


----------



## Baxi

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)

*Excelsior! - Symphonic Overture op.13
Symphony no.1 in F major*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

(Göteborg, Konserthuset, 12/1992 (op.13) / 3/1993 )


----------



## Malx

A new box of Beethoven string quartets arrived yesterday first venture in:

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 Nos 1 & 2 - Suske Quartet.*


----------



## 13hm13

John Foulds; Lionel Sainsbury - Cello Concertos (Raphael Wallfisch)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms - 4th Symphony - Carlos Kleiber and the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - The Late Piano Trios (op.70.1, 70.2,97)*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - La Chambre Philharmonique, Emmanuel Krivine.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester
des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

Perotin - The Hilliard Ensemble









Nice collection of *Perotin*.


----------



## Malx

Three 20th century Violin Concertos:
*Korngold / Barber / Walton - James Ehnes, Vancouver SO, Bramwell Tovey.*


----------



## Helgi

I just discovered the Magnificat ensemble, listened to their Scattered Ashes album and am exploring some more on Spotify. Currently Tallis' Mass for four voices.

They have a relatively laid-back style, which I like.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert-Winterreise
Christa Ludwig, James Levine


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Nice one! Last week I ordered this Agricola album, performed by the different ensemble Leones, but they look like they are from the same series.


I have also this recording,the Agricola recording is very nice.










https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/minnesaenger-und-spielleute/hnum/8751061


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Brandenburg Concertos*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various works part one throughout this afternoon.

After listening to Alban Berg yesterday here is the music of another of Arnold Schönberg's former students. I was quite surprised to learn that Eisler employed Schönberg's 12-tone methodology even before Berg and Anton Webern. Unlike the ascetic Webern who attached himself umbilically to the process, or the more flexible Berg who came to approach serialism as a means with which to propagate his own methods rather than adhering wholly to its strictures, Eisler's attitude towards serialism was somewhat ambivalent - Eisler the Socialist was concerned with the perceived 'elitism' of serialism, and fell out with Schönberg over this that and the other, but Eisler the aesthete could never totally shake off the temptation to employ serialism whenever the muse fluttered her eyelashes at him.

_Fünf Frühe Klavierstücke_ WoO (1918 and 1922):
Piano Sonata no.1 op.1 (1923):
_(4) Klavierstücke_ op.3 (1923):
Piano Sonata no.2 [_In Form von Variationen_] op.6 (1925):
_Acht Klavierstücke_ op.8 (1925):










_Galgenlieder_ [_Gallows Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917):
_Drei Lieder_ for middle-range voice and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Li-Tai-Pe/Oshen] (1919):
_Divertimento_ for wind quintet op.4 (1923):
_Tagebuch des Hanns Eisler_ [_Hanns Eisler's Diary_] for female vocal trio, tenor, violin and piano op.9 [Texts: Hanns Eisler] (1926):
_Tempo der Zeit_ [_Tempo of Time_] - radio cantata for speaker, alto, bass, mixed choir and small orchestra op.16 [Text: Robert Gilbert a.k.a. David Weber] (1929):










_Kleine Sinfonie_ for orchestra op.29 (1931-32):










_Scherzo_ for string trio WoO (1920):
_Palmström_ [_Studien über zwölftonreihen _ (_Studies on Twelve-Tone Rows_)] - parody for voice, flute/piccolo, clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.5 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1924):
_Duo_ for violin and cello op.7 (1924):
_Zeitungsausschnitte_ [_Newspaper Cuttings_] - cycle of eight songs for voice and piano op.11 [Texts: anon./Jaroslav Hašek/Hanns Eisler] (1926):










_Ballade vom N****r Jim_ - no.6 from _Balladenbuch_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.18 [Text: Robert Gilbert a.k.a. David Weber] (1929):
_Wohltätigkeit_ [_Charity_] - no.2 from _Vier Balladen_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.22 [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1930):
_Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern_ [_Ballad of the Sackthrowers_] - no.4 from_ Vier Balleden_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.22 [Text: Julian Arendt] (1930):
_Orchestersuite no.2_ from the music for the film _Niemandsland_ [_No Man's Land_] op.23 (1927-30):
_Orchestersuite no.3_ from the music for the film _Kuhle Wampe_ [_Empty Belly_] op.26 (1931-32):
_Orchestersuite no.4_ from the music for the film _Die Jugend hat das Wort_ [_Youth has the Word_] op.30 (1932):
_Orchestersuite no.5_ from the music for the film _Dans les rues_ [_In the Streets_] op.34 (1933):
_Das Lied vom SA-Mann_ [_The Song of the SA Private_] - no.1 from _Vier Balladen_ for voice and chamber ensemble op.41 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1931-32):


----------



## jim prideaux

The Harnoncourt COE recordings of the first three Schubert symphonies......what a blast!


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*… and …*
Ars Nova Copenhagen / Paul Hillier (dir)
Naxos 8.574281

















Review from Rhinegold Publishing



> This CD is subtitled 'A collection of sacred music by Arvo Pärt, Julia Wolfe, Caroline Shaw, interspersed with songs from the Laudario di Cortona, Italy'. Paul Hillier and his Ars Nova Copenhagen are well versed in contemporary choral music and enjoy a special relationship with Pärt and his soundworld. Most of Pärt's short pieces on this CD were written during the last decade and offer a window onto his finely crafted musical language. But this release offers far more: Hillier has devised a journey of a programme which not only includes pieces by Caroline Shaw (and the swallow) and Julia Wolfe (Guard my tongue) alongside Pärt, but also includes Hillier's own arrangements of six laude from the Laudario di Cortona, an extensive collection compiled in the 13th century and not rediscovered until the 1870s. The leaps between our own time and Umbria 700 years ago seem entirely natural in Hillier's hands and the virtuosic vocalists of Ars Nova are completely inside the music. This is an uplifting disc, superbly executed.
> 
> PHILIP REED


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Piano Trio #3 - Beaux Arts Trio


Schubert - Piano Sonata D845 - Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Serenade for Strings

James Ehnes (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HerbertNorman

Franz Schubert:

3rd Symphony
8th Symphony "Unfinished"

Carlos Kleiber and the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

French Orchestral Works

Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

Berlioz: Rákóczi March (from La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24)
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32/ Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1989-10-31
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, New York


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Karelia Suite / Luonnotar*/ Andante festivo / The Oceanides / King Christian II / Finlandia - Soile Isokoski *, Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

This is an excellent disc - very well played in very good sound.


----------



## haziz

One of the cheesier CD covers, but don't let that deter you. A superb recording of two excellent violin concertos!


----------



## Bourdon

*Albéniz*

Iberia (1973)


----------



## Enthusiast

One of those "Britten conducts" recordings that is indispensable.

View attachment 154569


----------



## SanAntone

*Pierre de La Rue* - _Missa pro defunctis _






Performers: Ensemble Clément Janequin, dir. Dominique Visse

0:00 Introitus
3:14 Kyrie
5:21 Psalmus
8:29 Offertorium
12:36 Sanctus
16:00 Agnus Dei
19:00 Communio


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> One of those "Britten conducts" recordings that is indispensable.
> 
> View attachment 154569


I was not aware of this recording - I only have the Abbado recording in my collection, I will see if the Britten disc is on Qobuz.


----------



## Malx

*Janáček, String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

I played this on Monday using Qobuz, I ordered a copy on ebay 'mint' which arrived today - two days from order to receipt not bad for UK second class mail.


----------



## Helgi

JS Bach cello suites, Thomas Demenga

This one has been my go-to for a while now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Des Canyons aux Etoiles from this

View attachment 154573


And then Les Corps Glorieux from this

View attachment 154574


Both are pieces that I more usually listen to in other recordings but I really enjoyed these recordings today.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I was not aware of this recording - I only have the Abbado recording in my collection, I will see if the Britten disc is on Qobuz.


It enjoys a sort of classic status.


----------



## Itullian

First listen


----------



## Mark Dee

I need not pass comment ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Fidelio Overture, Symphony No. 7*

These interpretations shouldn't work; they are slightly slower than they should be and slightly mannered. But for some reason, as they are, they sound perfect. That's the mark of a great conductor.


----------



## 13hm13

César Franck, Orchestre De Paris, Daniel Barenboim - Symphonie D-Moll • In D Minor


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Des Canyons aux Etoiles from this
> 
> View attachment 154573
> 
> 
> And then Les Corps Glorieux from this
> 
> View attachment 154574
> 
> 
> Both are pieces that I more usually listen to in other recordings but I really enjoyed these recordings today.


Thiry is a great Messiaen performer,I like it very much.


----------



## Skakner

*Dvorak - Piano Trios 1-2, op.21, op.26*


----------



## advokat

Schubert's 3d and "Unfinished".


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154578


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Fantasiestücke, op. 73
Five pieces in folk-style, op. 102
Adagio & Allegro in A flat major, op. 70

Anne Gastinel, cello
Claire Désert, piano
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Louis Langrée, conductor

2004


----------



## Barbebleu

Chère Nuit - Louise Alder and Joseph Middleton. Superb varied selection of French songs brilliantly sung and played.


----------



## Mark Dee

Kodály: Háry János Suite- Song - Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra - Ádám Fischer

The tears always flow when I hear this ... being of Eastern European stock (my late father), this evokes that part of the planet perfectly.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mark Andre 
durch , ...zu... , ...in & ... als...II
(SACD)


----------



## fbjim

About to put this on, it's had some excellent press.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Toscanini in 1939 with the NBC Symphony. Personally, I think it's one of the great Eroicas.







7


----------



## Manxfeeder

Skakner said:


> *Dvorak - Piano Trios 1-2, op.21, op.26*


I always thought that cover was mildly insulting: They're telling you it's the complete trios, and in case you have noodles for brains, the Dumky Trio is part of the complete trios.


----------



## Pelleas

Been listening to all Frank Martin published works during and shortly after the second world war, including several vocal works in German, a language he was not comfortable with. He asked his wife, perfectly bilingual in German and French, to assist him with declamation in German.

These works include Der Cornet, for contralto and small orchestra, Six monologues from Jedermann, for baritone and orchestra, Das Märchen vom Aschenbrödel, ballet music for four vocal soloists and small orchestra, Ein Totentanz zu Basel, (A Dance of the Dead in Basle) very rhythmic open air mime and dance spectacle, and the oratorios In Terra Pax and Golgotha. 

The latter was my favorite work of all these, although Der Cornet is very impressive too. 

Golgotha: Daniel Reuss · Judith Gauthier · Cappella Amsterdam · Marianne Beate Kielland · Adrian Thompson · Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir · Estonian National Symphony Orchestra · Konstantin Wolf · Mattijs van de Woerd


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154584


*Robert Schumann*

Violin Concerto in D minor
Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra
Cello Concerto in A minor (arranged for violin)

Baiba Skride, violin
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
John Storgårds, conductor

2013


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 154586


----------



## Bkeske

Anshel Brusilow conducts Ravel - Le Tombeau De Couperin, Françaix - Serenade For Small Orchestra, & Ibert - Suite Symphonique and Capriccio. Chamber Symphony Of Philadelphia. RCA Red Seal 1969

View attachment 154587


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in music by Eriks Esenvalds:


----------



## Sonata

A bunch of Beethoven piano sonatas lately. I've just been picking one at random lately. Performers include: Gilels, Jando and Arrou so far. A lot of solo piano in general lately. I've gotten back into playing and my skill level has finally made a jump. NOWHERE near this level ! But I'm improved enough that I really am trying to get a feel for the differences in various composer styles. Also listening to Scriabin, Satie, Brahms, Rachmaninoff, and Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D.959-D.537

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky*: _Persephone_






Persephone - Melodrame en Trois Tableaux: I. Perséphone Ravie · Igor Stravinsky · Westminster Choir · Vera Zorina · Richard Robinson · New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154590


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Waldszenen, op. 82
Arabeske, op. 18
Kinderszenen, op. 15

Klára Würtz, piano

2007, reissued 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## SanAntone

*Kurt Weill *| *Berthold Brecht* - _Die sieben Todsünden_ 
Gisela May | Herbert Kegel


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Robin O'Neill


----------



## Dulova Harps On

An awful day. So i searched for happy music on old TC threads and someone suggested these works by Haydn. Considering that Haydn bores me to tears i am surprised that i am enjoying these. And yes i do feel somewhat happier.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis

Margit-Anna Suss (harp), Gerhart Hetzel (violin), Rainer Honeck (violin), Wolfram Christ (viola), Georg Faust (cello), Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Karl Leister (clarinet), Catherine Deneuve (narrator), Hans Wolfgang Dünschede (flute), Adelheid Blovsky-Miller (harp), Rolf Koenen (celeste)

Ensemble Wien-Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## Baxi

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

*Symphony No.94 in G major "Surprise"
Symphony No.104 in D major "London"*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
André Previn

(Pittsburgh, Heinz Hall, 13-15.V.1978)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon, focusing on the music from his five years of exile between leaving Germany in 1933 and settling in the USA in 1938.

_Klavierstücke für Kinder in 2 Teile_ [_Piano Pieces for Children in Two Parts_] op.31 (1932-34):
_Sieben Klavierstücke_ op.32 (1932-34):
_Sonatine_ [_Gradus ad parnassum_] op.44 (1934):










_Lied von der belebenden Wirkung des Geldes_ [_Song of the Invigorating Effect of Money_] from the play _Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe_ [_The Round Heads and the Pointed Heads_] for voice and chamber ensemble op.45 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1934-35):
_Die Ballade vom Wasserrad_ [_The Ballad of the Waterwheel_] from the play _Die Rundköpfe und die Spitzköpfe_ [_The Round Heads and the Pointed Heads_] for voice and chamber ensemble op.45 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1934-35):










_Praeludium und Fuge über B-A-C-H_ for string trio op.46 (1934):
_Sonatensatz_ for flute, oboe, and harp op.49 (1935):
Sonata [_Reisesonate_ (_Travel Sonata_)] for violin and piano WoO (1937):










_Bettellied_ [_Begging Song_] for soprano and string quartet WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1935):
_Die Gott-sei-bei-uns Kantate_ [_The God-Be-At-Us Cantata_] for soprano, children's choir and string quartet WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.2: Die Weißbrot-Kantate_ [_The White Bread Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.59 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.3: Die römische Kantate_ [_The Roman Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.60 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.4: Man lebt von einem Tag zu dem anderen_ [_One Lives From One Day to Another_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.62 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.5: Kriegskantate_ [_War Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.65 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.6: Nein_ [_No_] for soprano and string quartet op.61 no.1 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.7: Die den Mund auf hatten_ [_Those Who Had Their Mouths Open_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.61 no.2 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.8: Kantate auf den Tod eines Genossen_ [_Cantata on the Death of a Comrade_] for soprano, flute, viola and cello op.64 [Text: Ignazio Silone] (1937):
_Kammerkantate no.9: Die Zuchthaus-Kantate_ [_The Prison Cantata_] for soprano, two clarinets, viola and cello op.63 [Text: anon.] (1937):

plus five songs for soprano and piano WoO [Texts: Bertolt Brecht] (1937):










_Lenin_ - requiem for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1935-37):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos Nos. 1-5

James Ehnes (violin)

Mozart Anniversary Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms - 3rd Symphony - Tragic Overture - Schicksalslied

Claudio Abbado , Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

M. Bruch - Scottish Fantasy in Eb major


----------



## Baxi

I have this box from Brilliant Classics, i like his style of music.


----------



## advokat

Cannot avoid putting it on at least once a day. Mesmerises me.


----------



## Dimace

Amadeus & Alfred make always a good piano duet. In this LP (Philips, Holland, 1979) the Austrian Meister performs Amadeus's Klavierkonzerte KV 415 & KV 449. Very good performance and sound. Recommended LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Skakner

*Beethoven - Symphony 9*

Movements I,II,III excellent.
Movement IV very good except male singers' performance could be better.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 2 / Cello Concerto No. 2

Jerome Pernoo (cello)

Orchestre de Bretagne, Nicolas Chalvin


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms - Stravinsky/CBC Symphony Orchestra/Festival Singers of Toronto


Schubert - Piano Sonata D958 - Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.1

Symphony No.2


----------



## sbmonty

Bartók: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, SZ 40
Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Morning, Noon and Night in Vienna" (Mehta/CBS)
Brahms - Serenade #1 (Joeres/IMP)*


----------



## Skakner




----------



## HerbertNorman

Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition 
Maurice Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole; La Valse

Claudio Abbado and the LSO


----------



## Marinera

Thimar. Anouar Brahem - oud; John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet; Dave Holland - double-bass.


----------



## Bourdon

*Miaskovsky*

Just received this set which is fortunately in mint condition, the seller has assigned a lower value so that there were no additional costs for me with the import. 

Completely innocent (ignorant) I start with the first CD


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baxi said:


> I have this box from Brilliant Classics, i like his style of music.
> 
> View attachment 154596
> 
> 
> View attachment 154597


It's certainly a handy way to acquire the lion's share of the series originally released by Berlin Classics. No texts at all with the originals, sadly - lyrics were central to Eisler's output, especially the political stuff by Brecht, Silone etc.


----------



## Enthusiast

When I listen to La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ I usually listen to the Chung recording these days. But it was this version (a double LP with a lovely blue cover!) that I bought as a teenager because the idea of modern meditative and religious music appealed to me and I wanted to find out what Messiaen's music was like. I never really got the music or even liked it and it was decades before I really discovered Messiaen. But at the same time this recording haunted me and I did play it quite often for a couple of years. This recording still takes me back there!

View attachment 154604


The other piece in the Louis Thiry Messiaen disc that I started yesterday - L'Ascension. I am no fan of the organ (even Bach!) ... but I love Messiaen's organ music!

View attachment 154605


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler part three scattered throughout the rest of today, focusing on his decade living in the USA before moving to the Soviet-occupied zone of Germany in 1948.

One look at the title and one could be forgiven for thinking that the _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ could be a glitzy 'top hat and tails' Cole Porter/Irving Berlin songfest (albeit mostly in German) - in fact it is an hour-long compendium of 46 songs, both bitter and wistful in turns, in which Eisler and Bertolt Brecht (who wrote most of the texts) yearn for 'their' Berlin and all the artistic and political freedoms which were lost with the rise of the Nazis. Not only that, there was also the culture shock, the sense of alienation and the pangs of social conscience they - especially Brecht - felt as they tried to adapt to their new surroundings in bourgeois, sun-drenched California.

It's not for nothing that singer Matthias Goerne, as far as I'm aware one of only two singers to record _Hollywooder Liederbuch_ in its entirety - the first was Roswitha Trexler with the one here - once described it as a '_Winterreise_ for the 20th century' and for my money it's one of Eisler's two crowning achievements, the other being his cantata, the _Deutsche Sinfonie_.

Nonet no.1 [_32 Variationen über ein fünftaktiges Thema_ (_32 Variations on a five-bar theme_)] for flute, clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet and double bass (1939):
Septet no.2 [_Zirkus_] for flute/piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, bassoon and string quartet (1947):










Nonet no.2 - suite for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, two violins, double bass and two percussionists (1941):
_Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben_ [_Fourteen Ways to Describe the Rain_] - variations for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, cello and piano (1941):
_(7) Sätz für Nonett_ - posth. arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1941 - arr. ????):










_Drei Stücke für Orchester_ from the incidental music for the Joris Ivens documentary _The 400 Million_, arr. by Manfred Grabs (orig. 1938 - arr. 1973):
_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ (1938-40):
_Kammer-Symphonie_ op.69 (1940):










_Sonnette_ for soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1939):
_Hollywooder Liederbuch_ - a collection of 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/Anacreon, trans. by Eduard Mörike/J.W. von Goethe/Joseph von Eichendorff/Friedrich Hölderlin/Blaise Pascal/Arthur Rimbaud/Berthold Viertel/Hans Eisler/_The Luther Bible_] (1938-43):

plus ten songs for voice and piano [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/William Shakespeare/Eduard Mörike/anon.] (1939-45):










_Variationen_ for piano (1941):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1943):
_Oevertüre_ for two pianos (by 1945):
_Fugue_ in G-minor for piano (1946):
_Fugue_ in B-flat for piano (1946):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154606


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 11
Humoreske in B flat major, op. 20

Angela Hewitt, piano

2007


----------



## jim prideaux

Bourdon said:


> *Miaskovsky*
> 
> Just received this set which is fortunately in mint condition, the seller has assigned a lower value so that there were no additional costs for me with the import.
> 
> Completely innocent (ignorant) I start with the first CD


Are you in for a treat!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor/ Exsultate, jubilate, K165/Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Arleen Auger, Frederica von Stade, Frank Lopardo & Cornelius Hauptmann

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Helgi

*Fayrfax: Missa Tecum principium*
The Cardinall's Musick

Wonderfully spacious and hypnotic


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Are you in for a treat!


I hope so  I like the 25th symphony more than his first.I have a long way to go before I finish this set of syphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dichterliebe from Horowitz and a young Fischer-Dieskau

Oops wrong picture (I used to know how to completely remove it but I have now forgotten again).

This one is correct:

View attachment 154608


----------



## Pelleas

Bourdon said:


> I hope so  I like the 25th symphony more than his first.I have a long way to go before I finish this set of syphonies.


I have them too and in more than one version where I could. The circumstances surrounding the Svetlanov recordings are a bit sad because of lack of funding for the orchestra. Orchestral performance varies... Other versions include 1 & 5 with Rozhdestvensky, 5&9 with Downes, 6 with Kondrashin, 7&10 with Halasz, 8 with Stankovsky, 12 with Stankovsky, 19 with Mikailov, 24 & 25 with Yablonsky, 27 with Polyansky.


----------



## starthrower

Margaret Brandman's Firestorm Symphony from 2016. I just got turned on to this one. Some beautiful writing for winds. You'll find the other movements at YT.


----------



## SanAntone

*Igor Stravinsky* - _Jeu de Cartes_ (1937)






Performed by the London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Claudio Abbado.

Stravinsky's Neo-classical period is hard not to like, IMO.


----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 1 - Voces String Quartet.*
What a wonderful talent this young man had - a great shame he only left a small number of works.

*Haas, String Quartet No 2 'From the Monkey Mountains' (version with percussion) - Pavel Haas Quartet (with Colin Currie (percussion)).*
This one is getting better with every play.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/1 - Suske Quartet.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Igor Stravinsky* - _Octet for Wind Instruments_






Performers: The Columbia Chamber Ensemble
Conductor: Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Régards sur L'Enfant-Jesus

Peter Hill


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a delight ...

View attachment 154611


----------



## D Smith

Bourdon said:


> I hope so  I like the 25th symphony more than his first.I have a long way to go before I finish this set of syphonies.


The Svetlanov Miaskovsky box is one of my favourite sets and you'll have many hours of enjoyment. My personal favourites are symphonies 5, 6, 8, 17, 25, 27. I also like some of the overtures included like Hulpigung's Ouverture and Ouverture Pahetique. As I recall Svetlanov wasn't able to afford to hire a chorus for the 6th symphony so used the version without it. I can recommend Jarvi's recording of the 6th with Gotherborg which does have the chorus. Have fun!


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Merl

Nice recording. Enjoyable and thoroughly well played (apologies for the crap picture).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Les Espaces Electroacoustiques II - 2 SACD-set

music by Luigi Nono, Luciano Berio, Gottfried Michael Koenig & Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Matthaus Passion*


----------



## Itullian

Old time Beethoven
Big, rich, grand, emotional with gravitas. Big grin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brahms on viola and piano! Had to hear something other than myself trying Bach keyboard partita no. 4 on guitar (I get psyched up on insanely difficult pieces) and wild experimental black metal...
The slow mvt. of viola sonata no. 1 is absolutely wonderful! I forgot about that...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154619


*Robert Schumann*

Frauenliebe und Leben, op. 42
Fünf Lieder, op. 40
15 Lieder

Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
Bengt Forsberg, piano

1995


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Arnold - Symphony No. 5*
Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic

Winding down with one of my favorite recent composer finds. I had known some Arnold previously, but had inexplicably viewed him as second-rate. Spending more time with these symphonies has convinced me that he must be counted among the finest symphonists of the latter half of the century. It's brilliant, colorful, mysterious music that is whimsical and grotesque by turns, and with some gloriously lyrical tunes. It really shocks me that these works haven't entered the "mainstream repertoire," because they are almost the equal of other giants of the century like Shostakovich, Sibelius, etc. IMO - and they are very accessible without sacrificing creativity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Jukka-Pekka Saraste with the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Tintagel, Elgar Sea Pictures, Stanford Songs of the Sea, Britten Storm from the Four Sea Interludes









Britten Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto. Fabulous. This CD autographed by Tasmin Little when she came here to perform.









Rubbra Improvisation for Violin and Orchestra, Improvisations on Virginal Pieces by Giles Farnaby, Violin Concerto. I haven't listened to this CD much. I'll try to make a point of digging it out to listen to a bit more often. 









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods. Very pleasant listening









RVW Symphonies 4 and 5. Terrific music. These two symphonies on this one disk make for quite a contrasting pair.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154623


*Gabriel Fauré*

Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Après un Rêve, op. 7 no. 1
Pavane, op. 50
Élégie, op. 24
Dolly, op. 56

Lorraine Hunt, soprano
Jules Eskin, cello
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa

1987


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

D Smith said:


> The Svetlanov Miaskovsky box is one of my favourite sets and you'll have many hours of enjoyment. My personal favourites are symphonies 5, 6, 8, 17, 25, 27. I also like some of the overtures included like Hulpigung's Ouverture and Ouverture Pahetique. As I recall Svetlanov wasn't able to afford to hire a chorus for the 6th symphony so used the version without it. I can recommend Jarvi's recording of the 6th with Gotherborg which does have the chorus. *Have fun*!


Thank you,regarding the positive opinions I have no choice. :tiphat:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Arnold - Symphony No. 5*
> Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic
> 
> Winding down with one of my favorite recent composer finds. I had known some Arnold previously, but had inexplicably viewed him as second-rate. Spending more time with these symphonies has convinced me that he must be counted among the finest symphonists of the latter half of the century. It's brilliant, colorful, mysterious music that is whimsical and grotesque by turns, and with some gloriously lyrical tunes. It really shocks me that these works haven't entered the "mainstream repertoire," because they are almost the equal of other giants of the century like Shostakovich, Sibelius, etc. IMO - and they are very accessible without sacrificing creativity.


Very well put. Arnold was an incredibly consistent composer who wrote much music and most of it is astounding. I yet have to hear a work by him I don't like or don't enjoy. An excellent tunesmith, orchestrator and musician overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3Mihoko Fujimura (contralto)
Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## WNvXXT

Klára Würtz
Schumann: Piano Works Vol. 1
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 11

I. Introduzione. Un poco adagio - Allegro vivace
II. Aria
III. Scherzo e Intermezzo. Allegrissimo
IV. Finale. Allegro un poco maestoso


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Piano sonatas D.984-D859
Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra Otto Klemperer.*

One of the earliest Beethoven discs I bought and still one I have a lot of time for. Listening on headphones highlights the effect of the antiphonal violin arrangement Klemperer prefers creating an excellent balance to the orchestral sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Arnold - Symphony No. 5*
> Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic
> 
> Winding down with one of my favorite recent composer finds. I had known some Arnold previously, but had inexplicably viewed him as second-rate. Spending more time with these symphonies has convinced me that he must be counted among the finest symphonists of the latter half of the century. It's brilliant, colorful, mysterious music that is whimsical and grotesque by turns, and with some gloriously lyrical tunes. It really shocks me that these works haven't entered the "mainstream repertoire," because they are almost the equal of other giants of the century like Shostakovich, Sibelius, etc. IMO - and they are very accessible without sacrificing creativity.


To get a good grasp on the man's troubled genius and art, I would strongly recommend the book "Malcolm Arnold: Rogue Genius - The Life And Music Of Britain's Most Misunderstood Composer.

Available here .....


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra,
Anatole Fistoulari, Antal Doráti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recent listening.



















Barber's opera has had few revivals since its 1958 premiere with more or less the same cast as on this recording, but I like it more each time I hear it.

The BBC Music Magazine disc features the World Orchestra for Peace and has Solti (a conductor I don't normally like ) in repertoire that suits him (the Bartók _Concerto for Orchestra_) and Gergiev conducting Stravinsky's _Petrushka_, with Rossini's _William Tell Overture_ (also conducted by Solti) as makeweight.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020
The Times Records of the Year


----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 2 - Voce Quartet.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/2 - Suske Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade; Russian Easter Festival Overture

Rainer Honeck (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutilleux*

Tout un Monde Lointain celloconcerto
Rostropovich
Orchestre de Paris Serge Baudo

Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher
Truls Mørk

L'Arbre des songes
Renaud Capuchon
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
MyungWhun Chung

Sur le même accord
Christian Tetzlaff
Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

I have never seen it but have always enjoyed it a lot as a listening experience: Britten's comic opera, based on a story by Maupassant.

View attachment 154635


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato- Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154636


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Diabelli Variations, op. 120

Piotr Anderszewski, piano

2001


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*


----------



## Vasks

_Just Georg_

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #3 (Hoeren/cpo)
Telemann - Concerto in F for Alto Recorder and Strings (Pehrsson/BIS)
Telemann - Quartet in E minor for Flute, Violin, Cello & Lute (Rampal, Stern, etc/Sony)
Telemann - Grillen-Symphonie (Standage/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154639


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

7 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 33
Rondo No. 1 in C, op. 51
Allegretto in C minor, WoO 53
11 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 119
6 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 126
Klavierstück in B flat, WoO 60
Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"

Alfred Brendel, piano

1997


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - Piano Sonata for 4 Hands in C - Sviatoslav Richter/Benjamin Britten

Beethoven - "Appassionata" Piano Sonata - Emil Gilels

Beethoven - Piano Sonata in G, Op. 79 - Emil Gilels


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony 2 & Cello Concerto

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Johann Sebastian Bach*: _6 Suites for Cello Solo_
István Várdai


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Eight Preludes Loriod










While the music of Ligeti lingers on in my head, I am curious about the preludes of Messiaen played by Loriod who, after listening to a number of piano works, I find one of the most appealing interpreters of Messiaen's work. (Will not come as a surprise)
Osborne is impressive and I wouldn't want to miss that recording, but listening to the recordings with Loriod reveals itself more and gives it more meaning, of course only my opinion.
Jean-Rodolphe Kars is a recent discovery and one of my favorites.
All the more proof that new recordings do not always have to be better, on the contrary, the different interpretations are not only complementary but also very interesting and pleasant to listen to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - various works part four of four for the rest of today. Booted out of the USA in 1948 because of his communist affiliations, he moved briefly back to his original homeland of Austria before settling in Soviet-occupied Berlin where, despite an occasionally prickly relationship with the authorities, he remained until his death in 1962. Eisler, along with Paul Dessau, was instrumental in kickstarting the classical music scene in the fledgling German Democratic Republic - he even composed the music for the national anthem.

_Ideal und Wirklichkeit_ [_Ideals and Reality_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Kurt Tucholsky] (1957):










_Glückliche Fahrt_ [_Prosperous Voyage_] for soprano and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (by 1949):
_Mitte des Jahrhunderts_ [_Middle of the Century_] - cantata for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Johannes R. Becher] (1950):
_Das Vorbild_ [_The Role Model_] - triptychon for alto and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1951-52):
_Die Teppichweber von Kujan-Bulak_ [_The Carpet Weavers from Kujan-Bulak_] - cantata for soprano and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_Bilder aus der Kriegsfibel_ [_Pictures from 'The Guide to War'_] for soprano, tenor, baritone, men's choir and orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1957):
_Ersnste Gesänge_ [_Serious Songs_] - prologue and seven songs for baritone and string orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin/Berthold Viertel/Giacomo Leopardi/Helmut Richter/Stephan Hermlin] (1961-62):










_Stürm-Suite_ for orchestra, arr. from the incidental music for the Vladimir Bill-Belozerkowski play _Stürm_ (1957):










_Deutsche Sinfonie_ - an 'Anti-Fascist cantata' for soprano, alto, baritone, bass, two speakers, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Bertolt Brecht/Ignazio Silone] (1935-57):


----------



## Helgi

*Richafort: Missa pro defunctis*
Cinquecento

One of the lovelier requiem masses


----------



## Enthusiast

There are several really good recordings of Elgar's Dream of Gerontius (a favourite work of mine). This newish recording has some sublime moments (quite a few of them) along with some excellent singing and playing and is one of them.

View attachment 154642


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Matthaus Passion* (Klemperer)

Klemperer's Matthaus Passion isn't for everyone. It's slow, almost painfully slow, compared to the average tempi of older and newer recordings. Whoever manages to tune, he will be rewarded with a special dive into spirituality, regardless of his religious beliefs.
Excellent orchestral playing and singing.










Before HIP approach becomes fashion...
At 4:15, the thick granite bassline is almost frightening.


----------



## Bourdon

*Korngold Violin Concerto*

*Krenek Violin Concerto*

*Goldschmidt Violin Concerto*


----------



## Itullian

Great
Includes 36, 33 and 39


----------



## perempe

Brahmsianhorn recommended this one, might be better than Reiner's.


----------



## Enthusiast

perempe said:


> Brahmsianhorn recommended this one, might be better than Reiner's.


It's a great one. But there are a good few others - it's not a field totally dominated by Reiner - like Beecham and Kondrashin, both of which are very different to Gergiev (and Reiner and each other) but are both wonderful in their ways. Meanwhile, I'm listening to Gergiev as well:

View attachment 154647


A performance I love (and is again in a field crowded by great recordings).


----------



## perempe

I love Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique, maybe I'll check out Gergiev's.


----------



## opus55

Elgar: In The South; Symphony No.1
London Philharmonic Orchestra|Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op18/3 - Suske Quartet.*

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 3 - Voce Quartet.*


----------



## Mark Dee

Joseph Haydn: Quartet for guitar & strings in D Major, Op. 2/2 - David Leisner, Benny Kim, Robert Rinehart & Felix Fan


----------



## 13hm13

Grieg: Peer Gynt Extraits [Jeffrey Tate]


----------



## 13hm13

Nørgård: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Baxi

#CD5

Max Reger (1873-1916)
*Acht geistliche Gesänge op.138
Ach, Herr, strafe mich nicht op.110 Nr.2*

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
*Die Göttin im Putzzimmer
Der Abend*

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
*Sept Chansons**

Rundfunkchor Stockholm / Stockholmer Kammerchor*
Eric Ericson
(1973/78)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ludwig van Beethoven* - Symphony No.3 in E flat major "Eroica" 1802-04 - (circa 48 mins)
The London Classical Players - Roger Norrington EMI

My current favourite recording has Norrington getting through it in 44 minutes.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gérard Grisey* : _L'Icône paradoxale_ (1992-1994)

Catherine Dubosc & Lani Poulson, singers - SWR Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks - Sylvain Cambreling, conductor
Piero della Francesca (1412/20 - 1492) : Madonna del Parto (c.1469) - Musei Civici Madonna del Parto, Monterchi, Tuscany (Italy)


----------



## premont

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra Otto Klemperer.*
> 
> One of the earliest Beethoven discs I bought and still one I have a lot of time for. Listening on headphones highlights the effect of the antiphonal violin arrangement Klemperer prefers creating an excellent balance to the orchestral sound.


I think it actually was the first Beethoven disc (on LP) I purchased as a child with my few savings in 1959 (my father owned Klemperers recordings of most of the other symphonies). By then I found and still do find this symphony mesmerizing in Klemperers hands. He certainly makes a great symphony of it which is comparable to the odd numbered symphonies, which usually are considered the greatest of the set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154652


*Georges Bizet*
Carmen Suite
Symphony No. 1 in C major

*Charles Gounod*
Petite Symphonie

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
François Leleux, conductor

2020


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams A Sea Symphony Sir Mark Elder and Hallé orchestra , Hallé youth choir, Katherine Broderick, Roderick Williams


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2*
Nelson Freire, Riccardo Chailly, Leipzig Gewandhaus

A very enjoyable recording of one of my favorite concerti. Perhaps there is a touch less drama and passion than my favorites (Gilels/Reiner, Richter/Leinsdorf, Barenboim/Barbirolli, Fischer/Furtwängler) but there's a unique sparking magic here; it's almost as if the conductor and pianist chose to re-imagine the work as a Mozart concerto. There's a natural spontaneity and fantasy here that is quite refreshing.

Update: The finale is maybe the best-performed that I've ever heard


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154655


*Johann Pachelbel*

Suites from Musicalische Ergötzung
Canon & Gigue
Arias

Hans Jörg Mammel, tenor
Gli Incogniti
Amandine Beyer

2016


----------



## Rmathuln

*Verdi: Aida [Act I]*
New Philharmonia Orch.
Riccardo Muti, cond.
Rec. 1974


----------



## pmsummer

DANCES FROM TERPSICHORE
*Michael Praetorius*
Westra Aros Pijpare
_
Naxos_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154657


*Charles-François Gounod*

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier

2019


----------



## Joe B

David Zinman leading Dawn Upshaw and the Orchestra of St. Luke's in Samuel Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915":


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading Cristina Ortiz (piano) and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shostakovich's "Piano Concerto No. 2":


----------



## Coach G

Today i listened to the music of the American composer, Vittorio Giannini:









If this CD is a fair representation then Vittorio Giannini (1903-1966) is a composer whose music is tonal, lyrical, and easily accessible and very listenable. If you already like American composers such as Samuel Barber and Quincy Porter, then you'll probably like Vittorio Giannini. The _Piano Concerto_ sounds as if it comes straight from the European Romanticism of the piano concertos of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, and Grieg.

Vittorio Giannini:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, Papillons & Carnaval

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Abel, C F: Symphonies (6), Op. 7

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Ballet Music

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

Hummel, J: The 'Sappho' Ballet
Hummel, J: The 'Zauberschloss' Ballet
Hummel, J: Twelve Waltzes and Coda


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Symphonic Dances

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## WNvXXT

Rogerx said:


>


Along with discovering new (to me) music, I always stop by for the great album covers.

.


----------



## jambo

Really enjoyed both of these pieces with Zimerman and Karajan

*Schumann: *Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
*Grieg: *Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
Krystian Zimerman (piano)

1981


----------



## WNvXXT

Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35
Itzhak Perlman/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/André Previn
Composer: Erich Wolfgang Korngold

I. Moderato nobile
II. Romance (Andante)
III. Finale (Allegro assai vivace)


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Ebony Concerto / Three pieces for clarinet / Concertino for string quartet / Eight Instrumental Minatures / Concerto 'Dumbarton Oaks' / Elegie for viola / Epitaphium for flute clarinet and harp / Double Canon for string quartet - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*

A fine collection of shorter Stravinsky pieces for small forces.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

15th Anniversary Edition - Remastered

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## 13hm13

Berlioz : Intrata di Rob-Roy MacGregor, after Sir Walter Scott (1831)


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8

Rafael Kubelik

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## vincula

Young Wagner's admiration for Beethoven gave us his seldom played _Symphony in C_. I find it enjoyable. He was barely 19 years old!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Skakner

Just beautiful...


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony:

*Ades, Tevot - Berlin PO, Simon Rattle & LSO, Thomas Ades.*

An interesting piece that is new to me, first impressions are that the Rattle recording is more approachable, he takes a couple of minutes longer than the composer. I will listen again over the weekend as first impressions can be misleading.


----------



## Dimace

Czech's well known ability to navigate through massively different style composers made him famous as director and is our success warranty for this Brahms recording. It is fair enough to say, that Rafael delivers a very ''fresh'' set of *Johanne's Symphonies,* more lyric than dramatic and highly interesting not to say original. In any case, also guys like me, who aren't expert with Brahms symphonic music, they can find a lead to follow the music and enjoy its greatness. Very good Orfeo LPBS from 1983, which, because it is live, will give you a sample of *Kubelik's abilities* on the podium and will not let you down with the sound quality, which is very decent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dukas - various works for late morning and early afternoon. Not much else is available - Dukas found the composition process tortuous and was also extremely self-critical which led to numerous works being scrapped or unpublished. Dukas' only opera, _Ariane et Barbe-bleue_, is the main absentee here.

_Polyeucte_ - overture for orchestra (1891):










Symphony in C for orchestra (1895-96):
_The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ - tone poem for orchestra after J.W. von Goethe (1897):
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (1899-1900)
_Variations, Interlude and Finale on a Theme by Rameau_ for piano (c. 1899-1902):
_Prélude élégiaque sur le nom de Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_La Péri_ - 'poème dansé' for orchestra (1911-12):
_La plainte, au loin, du faune..._ for piano, in memory of Claude Debussy (1920):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Schubert "Trout" Quintet, Arpeggione Sonata, Beethoven's Cello Sonata No 4 and his variations on themes by Mozart and Handel. Wonderfully played by Yo-Yo Ma and friends in this excellent box-set:


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Helgi

JS Bach: 3 sonatas for harpsichord and viola da gamba
Anner Bylsma (violoncello piccolo) and Bob van Asperen (trunk organ)

JS Bach: Partitas and sonatas arranged for violoncello piccolo
Anner Bylsma


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803/ Spohr: Octet in E major, Op. 32

Vienna Octet


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

As you can see complete with feathers.


----------



## SanAntone

_Vermont Counterpoint_ for amplified flute and tape is a minimalist composition written by the American composer *Steve Reich *in 1982.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano)


----------



## Baxi

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

*Petrouchka*

New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta

(1980)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy to find this on the net! <3


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 In D, Op. 73.
Bernard Haitink; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_By George!_

*Perle - Fantasy-Variations (Boriskin/New World)
Perle - Wind Quintet #2 (Dorian Wind Qnt/New World)
Perle - Serenade #3 for Piano and Chamber Orchestra (Goode/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Bourdon

sbmonty said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 2 In D, Op. 73.
> Bernard Haitink; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


I love these recordings,for example,the last bars of the second symphony are just a thrilling apotheosis


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These performances of Boult conducting Bax take me back to. This issue adds _November Woods_ to the pieces which were on that Lyrita LP.


----------



## Bourdon

*Miaskovsky*

I plow myself through this set from the first CD to the last one. Today the second CD


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Enrico Dindo (cello)

I Soloisti Di Pavia


----------



## jambo

No. 11 is my favourite, the first two movements are fantastic.

*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4, No. 1, HWV 289
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4, No. 2, HWV 290
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 3 in G minor, Op. 4, No. 3, HWV 291
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 4 in F major, Op. 4, No. 4, HWV 292
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 4, No. 5, HWV 293
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 4, No. 6, HWV 294
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 7, No. 1, HWV 306
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 8 in A major, Op. 7, No. 2, HWV 307
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 9 in B flat major, Op. 7, No. 3, HWV 308
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 10 in D minor, Op. 7, No. 4, HWV 309
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 11 in G minor, Op. 7, No. 5, HWV 310
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 12 in B flat major, Op. 7, No. 6, HWV 311
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 13 in F major, HWV 295
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 14 in A major, HWV 296a
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 15 in D minor, HWV 304
*Händel: *Organ Concerto No. 16 in F major, HWV 305a

Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
Marie-Claire Alin (organ)
Anne-Marie Beckensteiner (harpsichord)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154672


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos, K. 365 & Concerto for 3 Pianos, K. 242 & Serenade in G Major, K. 525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'

Robert Fizdale (piano), Arthur Gold (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano)


----------



## Coach G

This morning; two American composers, Nicolas Flagello (1928-1994) and Roy Harris (1898-1979):















Nicolas Flagello was a student of Vittorio Giannini, and shares with him a penchant for a sound that is tonal, lyrical and easily accessible to the average classical music listener. Even so, Flagello does have a bit more of a 20th century edge, so that it might be described more-so as "Neo-Romantic" in the same league as American composers such as Samuel Barber and Quincy Porter; not necessarily representing "Americana" but just nice, beautiful music; well-crafted and very listenable.

Born in Oklahoma, Harris who came along a generation before Flagello, was one of a group of composers of his times who studied in Paris with Nadia Boulanger (Some of the others were Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Walter Piston, William Schuman, and Elliott Carter). Even so, Harris' oeuvre still reflects, to a certain extent, a Mid-Western and rustic background. Roy Harris' symphonic output is prolific. He composed 12 total, plus 3 more that may or mat not be included as they were either abandoned or un-numbered). Of those symphonies, the _Symphony #3_ (in just one movement) has come down to us as his most popular, (though I think that the _Symphony #1 "1933"_ is more interesting). Anyway, Leonard Bernstein liked Harris' _Symphony #3_ so much that he recorded it twice, once for Columbia and again for DG. The _Symphony #5 "Folk Song Symphony"_ is pure "Americana" and is founded on traditional American folk songs; something along the lines of Copland _Old American Songs_. Though Harris lacks Copland's master craftsmanship and sense of balance which makes Harris' _Symphony #5_ sound bit contrived and overly-sentimental, it's still a sincere and ambitious work that is at least entertaining.

I don't know how this happened, but here is an image of Nicolas Flagello in triplicate:


----------



## mparta

perempe said:


> I love Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique, maybe I'll check out Gergiev's.


Likewise, I don't know Gergiev. For years I was badly influenced by British press for the Colin Davis performances, which don't make me love the piece. The first I heard that really did was the Philadelphia/Muti, much more lithe in those days from a conductor who seems to have lost that, and of course, the playing..

Then most recently, please let me recommend the Harding/Swedish Radio symphony, which also has a bit of Rameau on the disc. I think this is wonderful, although when you google it the first thing that comes up is a negative review
I really like this performance, lots of flavor, savor and spice. Harding gets some harsh reviews and has evidently had some dicey relations with some orchestras, but I think this performance is very fine.


----------



## Baxi

Sir William Walton (1902-1983)
*Symphony No.2
Portsmouth Point, overture
Scapino, comedy overture*

Constant Lambert (1905-1951)
*The Rio Grande**

Jean Temperley, mezzo-sopran*
Cristina Ortiz, piano*
London Madrigal Singers*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn

(1973)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part one for the rest of today.

Overture in G-minor for orchestra (1862-63):










Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor (1863):










_Mass no.1_ in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1864 - rev. 1876 and 1881-82):
_Mass no.2_ in E-minor for eight-part mixed choir and wind instruments (1866 - rev. 1882):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - Carragan edition of the original version from 1866 (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):


----------



## Itullian

Great set, great sound


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy: Images, Printemps, La Mer
*

I stumbled on this in my used CD store, from the old Andante label. It's live recordings from the 1940s. The remastering is good on these ones, and the interpretation is compelling, with all the parts clearly set forth.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching a replay of the Berlin Philharmonic that was broadcast last week as I was working. Via the Digital Concert Hall. Oddly, they are playing in the lobby of the Berlin Philharmonic Hall. Hard to get used to quite frankly, I'm a curmudgeon I guess, and would prefer had they simply performed on stage, but, an interesting program none the less.

View attachment 154681

View attachment 154682


----------



## Bkeske

Following the Berlin performance, this just came in the mail today, and I am looking forward to it. Hilary's newest. Double 45rpm set. Can't wait to take a listen.

View attachment 154684


----------



## Rmathuln

*Turina: Partita in C major*
Alicia de Larrocha, piano
REC. 1953

*CD 03 FROM:







*


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Das Wohltemperierte Klavier I*


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

Finally, the final CD of this box set - which I am extremely satisfied with. I have heard a few people say that this is a young man's Bruckner and I can understand that but from my point of view I am glad to have these to compare with some of Haitinks later BRSO recordings which are also on my shelves.
I will repeat again we are so lucky to have so much available to us these days, easily accessible at affordable prices.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor P110*
Jascha Heifetz, Violin
Emanuel Bay, Piano
REC. 1950








*CD 17 FROM*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Trio in B Flat, Op. 99
*


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, String Sextet No 2 Op 36 - Isabelle Faust, Julia-Maria Kretz (violins), Stefan Fehlandt, Pauline Sachse (violas), Christoph Richter, Xenia Jankovic (cellos).*

A substantial chamber piece that I don't see posted too often on the forum but its a work I enjoy - almost symphonic in scale with beautiful themes a lovely piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Pieces for Orchestra*

I didn't expect to see van Beinum conducting Schoenberg, but here it is. And not a bad job, though somewhat limited by the mono sound from 1951. But still, you can hear all the parts.


----------



## Helgi

*... and ...*
Paul Hillier and Ars Nova Copenhagen


----------



## mparta

Posted under opera too but surely good enough for a double. Wonderful music, not a dead bar to be found, and a great performance.


----------



## Itullian

2 & 3


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Magdaléna Hajóssyová, Czech PO, Václav Neumann. *

I always think Neumann gets a bit of Mahler's Bohemian roots into his interpretations, it may at times sound a shade lightweight/folksy but I enjoy the fact that he is a little different.


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:








Tonu Korvits - *Kreek's Notebook*
Tonu Korvits - *The night is darkening round me*
Arturs Maskats - *Lacrimosa*
Peteris Plakidis - *In memoriam*
Peteris Plakidis - *Fatamorgana*
Arturs Maskats - *Lugums naktij*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - Romeo et Juliette*
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, Julia Hamari, Jean Dupouy, Jose van Dam

A wonderful listen for a lazy, sultry Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Cello Sonatas
Matt Haimovitz, cello & Christopher O'Riley, fortepiano
(2 SACD set)


----------



## Rmathuln

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Berlioz - Romeo et Juliette*
> Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, Julia Hamari, Jean Dupouy, Jose van Dam
> 
> A wonderful listen for a lazy, sultry Saturday afternoon.


Still my favorite R & J. I own a Japanese Blu Spec 2 version that sounds fantastic.


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon on YouTube; two great American _Piano Sonatas_ by Elliot Carter (1908-2012) and Samuel Barber (1910-1981):

Charles Rosen plays Elliott Carter's _Piano Sonata_:





Vladimir Horowitz plays Samuel Barber's _Piano Sonata_:





Here are two great American _Piano Sonatas_. While the Carter sonata is wild, dissonant, and atonal, it is also surprisingly accessible given an even chance. While Barber was know for a style that was tonal and melodic, here the composer takes on a very athletic form with Vladimir Horowitz showing off in grand fashion.

Charles Rosen with Elliott Carter; Vladimir Horowitz with Samuel Barber:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto*

Pierre Fournier with George Szell and the Berlin Phil.

\


----------



## Bkeske

Paul Kletzki Conducts Mahler - Symphony #1. Wiener Philharmoniker. Angel reissue, release unknown, but guessing late 70's per label.

View attachment 154696


----------



## Coach G

This evening on YouTube; I'm listening to some great American symphonies by Roy Harris (1898-1979), William Schuman (1910-1992), Ulysses Kay (1917-1995), Walter Piston (1894-1976), and Gloria Coates (b.1938):

*Harris*: _Symphony #1 "1933"_ (1933); Jorge Mester/Louisville Symphony Orchestra
*Schuman*: _Symphony #3_ (1941); Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra
*Kay*: _Symphony_ (1967); Jean Morel/Julliard Orchestra
*Piston*: _Symphony #8_ (1975); Jorge Mester/Louisville Symphony Orchestra
*Coates*: _Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro"_ (1984; revised 1990); Wolf-Dieter Hauschild/Stuttgart Philharmonic Orchestra

Don't expect to come away from any of these symphonies whistling away a catchy melody. They are each quite academic and austere; but can also be quite accessible and entertaining given an even chance. All are tonal except for the one by Walter Piston which is supposed to be "serial" (unusual for the typically polite and inoffensive, Piston), but each is rather thorny none-the-less. While the _Symphony #3_ by William Schuman has received some profound recognition (Bernstein recorded it twice!); the others here have been recorded very infrequently. Perhaps the time is ripe for American orchestras to test the well that is our own great American symphonies, rather than record Beethoven's _5th_ for the millionth time.


























Roy Harris:


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker. Chicago Symphony. RCA Red Seal 'Living Stereo' reissue late 60's. Originally 1960

View attachment 154698


----------



## Dimace

Bkeske said:


> Paul Kletzki Conducts Mahler - Symphony #1. Wiener Philharmoniker. Angel reissue, release unknown, but guessing late 70's per label.
> 
> View attachment 154696


Nice HIFI set up & love for the old LPs. I feel very close to you, my dearest > It seems that we share the same madness. Have a nice Sunday with a lot of music. :tiphat:


----------



## Bkeske

Dimace said:


> Nice HIFI set up & love for the old LPs. I feel very close to you, my dearest > It seems that we share the same madness. Have a nice Sunday with a lot of music. :tiphat:


Thank you, and I hope you do the same. Yes, I was just thinking today I should play some of my CD's, but cannot seem to play anything but vinyl.


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston - Symphony No. 2 & William Schuman - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971, German release

View attachment 154699


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 and 8

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies 3,4,&5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1982 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 154700


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck


----------



## Rogerx

Paris-Moscow: Tanejew, Francaix; Haydn; Kodaly

Trio Goldberg

Enescu: Aubade in C major
Françaix: String Trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 6 in F major, Hob.XV:40
Kodály: Intermezzo for string trio
Krasa: Tanz for string trio
Schubert: String Trio in B flat major, D471
Taneyev, S: String Trio in B minor


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Schoenberg - Serenade Op. 24. Orchestre Du Domaine Musical. Everest reissue 1960's. Originally 1960.

View attachment 154701


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part two for either side of a leisurely breakfast followed by a nice stroll.

_Ave Maria_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1861):
_Afferentur regi_ - motet for mixed choir and three trombones (1861):
_Pange, lingua_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1868):
_Locus iste_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1869):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor (1869):










_Mass no.3_ in F-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1867-68 - numerous revisions by 1893):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor - Carragan edition of the original 1872 version (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Betulia liberata

Sandrine Piau (Amital), Amanda Forsythe (Cabri/Carmi), Teresa Iervolino (Giuditta), Pablo Bernsch (Ozia), Nahuel Di Pierro (Achior), Accentus,
Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The two eary Beethoven Piano Concertos make perfect listening for this bright, sunny Sunday morning. Superb performances from Argerich and Sinopoli.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Malx said:


> *Brahms, String Sextet No 2 Op 36 - Isabelle Faust, Julia-Maria Kretz (violins), Stefan Fehlandt, Pauline Sachse (violas), Christoph Richter, Xenia Jankovic (cellos).*
> 
> A substantial chamber piece that I don't see posted too often on the forum but its a work I enjoy - almost symphonic in scale with beautiful themes a lovely piece.


Thanks for suggesting it. It is indeed lovely. This is the second time this week i've listened to a piece by a composer i'm not usually fond of (the other composer was Hadyn) and been pleasantly surprised. Thanks again!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sticking with Beethoven and a magisterial performance of the 'Emperor' from Arrau with Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Liszt: Schwanengesang & Quatre Valses oubliees

Can Çakmur (piano)


----------



## ThankYouKiwi

This is not the first time i've found myself listening to Poem of Ecstasy and Prometheus late at night, and I doubt it'll be the last. What delectable music!


----------



## Chilham

Anon.: Play of Daniel

William Lyons

The Dufay Collective


----------



## advokat

Love Chiara Banchini


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 & Bassoon Concerto

Karen Geoghegan (bassoon)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Les Offrandes oubliée

L'Ascention

Poèmes pour Mi

These are very nice recordings that in my view can withstand the comparison with those in DG box.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #1 - Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Coull Quartet play Sibelius

with Martin Roscoe (piano)

Coull Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre 4


----------



## sbmonty

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1, Op 11 In D
Danel Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.1

I posted this before but there was no response whatsoever. Still I am curious if anyone noticed these described differences in the remastering.

Reverberation

And now Decca has remastered the Bruckner and Mahler symphonies with, in Mahler's case, as a bonus the second fix of the First from 1972, albeit only on the Blu Ray disc. The design can certainly be called original with double albums and numerous images of the original record sleeves. So two boxes to cherish. On the eye, because the ear is very disappointed. To put it plainly, Andrew Walter of Abbey Road Studios and his buddies have done enormous violence to Van Ginnekens - and thus automatically Haitink's - artwork. The comparison with the aforementioned transfers shows, razor sharp, read: relentlessly (I began to doubt myself that I sought refuge for a 'second opinion' with a friend with an even better installation than the undersigned, but with the same result ).

The inescapable conclusion must be that the leveling tendency that keeps our society in a firm grip in any field has also hit the record industry to the very core, as these two Haitink boxes poignantly prove. There is nothing left of the refined sublime sound image that Van Ginneken has recorded. For those who do not know better, the result of this 'remastering' will sound as if a good radio orchestra is at work here, the recordings of which have been immortalized in any and average studio anywhere in the world. Anyone who listens blindly and without prior knowledge will never think that these performances were recorded in one of the most beautiful concert halls in the world. Every trace of the special acoustics of the main hall of the Amsterdam concert hall will be searched in vain, simply because almost nothing can be heard of it. In some places the reverberation (from the room, or has it been added?) - to use a metaphor - is like the fake colorant that makes fast food extra attractive to the target groups that usually frequent the restaurants where it is manufactured.

Headache file

Furthermore, the volume has been scaled up very high, with the inevitable consequence that the pianissimi (which have become louder) lack any refinement, while due to the increased loudness during the climaxes (and there are, as is known, quite a few) the ceiling is extremely low. and because of this alone we have to speak of a musical headache file, simply because there is no reserve and let alone flexibility in the sound. And what it is all about - and here that leveling comes into the picture again - is the dynamics, and it has been almost completely retouched. All this makes listening to these performances an extremely tiring affair. The undeniable merit of Van Ginneken and his fabulous team - again, artists in their trade! - their eye was precisely for the layering of dynamics in all conceivable shades, both horizontally and vertically. With an enviable natural and precise definition of the orchestral arrangement, which - while listening - was envisioned so perfectly that it could, as it were, be drawn in this way. What we hear here is more of a virtual orchestra, of which the sonority - assuming that the term is still applicable here - is often questionably coarse-grained. The signature of both the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and the team that guaranteed the, in principle, beautiful recordings, shines through their absence. In other words, the quality of the new mastering (or rather, the lack of it) even influences the interpretations. Take, for example, the melody of the strings in the second theme group from the funeral march of Mahler's Fifth Symphony, which in the original recording continues beautifully and full of 'schmalz', but here gets something toiling, not to say angular. Either the suspense-filled exhibition of the first theme group from the opening movement of Bruckner's Ninth, which has now been robbed of any subcutaneous tension and magic, or the resilience of the prelude to the final of the Achste by the same composer who appeared in this sounds almost tame.

Regardless, it seems that people wanted to tailor these remasterings to a generation that no longer has a clue as to the venerable tradition these recordings are based on. More specifically, to those who have all kinds of small sound boxes scattered throughout the house - from the kitchen to the toilet - through which everything sounds and must also sound 'synchronized', because that is simply part of these types of installations. . Adapting Radio 4 broadcasts to the driver's ear also falls into this category of approach. Last but not least, it is high time that a copyright was created that protects the legacy of leading sound engineers, so that these kinds of malproducts are now a thing of the past. Because Haitink delivered a work of art, Van Ginneken did no less. And what a! Anyone previously mentioned beautiful collector's box - an unparalleled collector's item! - van Haitink therefore has it in-house with the greatest possible care.

Fortunately, I have the right box based on this Dutch review








( new remastering)








(The recommended )


----------



## Rogerx

Balakirev: Orchestral Works

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Choo Hoey

Balakirev: In Bohemia
Balakirev: King Lear - incidental music
Balakirev: Overture on a Spanish March Theme
Balakirev: Overture: King Lear
Balakirev: Suite on Pieces by Chopin for orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154710


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Lieder ohne Worte
Andante con variazioni
Rondo capriccioso
Präludium und Fuge e-Moll
17 Variations sérieuses

Javier Perianes, piano

2014


----------



## mikeh375

Being patriotic today, British composers only. I absolutely love this work.....


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Noskowski - Concert Overture: Morskie Oko (Chumra/Sterling)
Marek - Sinfonia, Op. 28 (Brain/Koch)*


----------



## cougarjuno

Walker - String Quartets, Piano Sonata and Songs


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

Some real nice overtures CD1 (10) to begin with Guillaume Tell


----------



## advokat

My listening programme for May is all rolled out and ready to go!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Bourdon

*Heinz Holliger*


----------



## Skakner

*Bartok*
Concerto for Orchestra
Miraculous Mandarin
Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Divertimento for Strings










*Stravinsky*
Petrouchka
Firebird


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> *Bruckner*
> 
> Symphony No.1
> 
> I posted this before but there was no response whatsoever. Still I am curious if anyone noticed these described differences in the remastering.
> 
> Reverberation
> 
> And now Decca has remastered the Bruckner and Mahler symphonies with, in Mahler's case, as a bonus the second fix of the First from 1972, albeit only on the Blu Ray disc. The design can certainly be called original with double albums and numerous images of the original record sleeves. So two boxes to cherish. On the eye, because the ear is very disappointed. To put it plainly, Andrew Walter of Abbey Road Studios and his buddies have done enormous violence to Van Ginnekens - and thus automatically Haitink's - artwork. The comparison with the aforementioned transfers shows, razor sharp, read: relentlessly (I began to doubt myself that I sought refuge for a 'second opinion' with a friend with an even better installation than the undersigned, but with the same result ).
> 
> The inescapable conclusion must be that the leveling tendency that keeps our society in a firm grip in any field has also hit the record industry to the very core, as these two Haitink boxes poignantly prove. There is nothing left of the refined sublime sound image that Van Ginneken has recorded. For those who do not know better, the result of this 'remastering' will sound as if a good radio orchestra is at work here, the recordings of which have been immortalized in any and average studio anywhere in the world. Anyone who listens blindly and without prior knowledge will never think that these performances were recorded in one of the most beautiful concert halls in the world. Every trace of the special acoustics of the main hall of the Amsterdam concert hall will be searched in vain, simply because almost nothing can be heard of it. In some places the reverberation (from the room, or has it been added?) - to use a metaphor - is like the fake colorant that makes fast food extra attractive to the target groups that usually frequent the restaurants where it is manufactured.
> 
> Headache file
> 
> Furthermore, the volume has been scaled up very high, with the inevitable consequence that the pianissimi (which have become louder) lack any refinement, while due to the increased loudness during the climaxes (and there are, as is known, quite a few) the ceiling is extremely low. and because of this alone we have to speak of a musical headache file, simply because there is no reserve and let alone flexibility in the sound. And what it is all about - and here that leveling comes into the picture again - is the dynamics, and it has been almost completely retouched. All this makes listening to these performances an extremely tiring affair. The undeniable merit of Van Ginneken and his fabulous team - again, artists in their trade! - their eye was precisely for the layering of dynamics in all conceivable shades, both horizontally and vertically. With an enviable natural and precise definition of the orchestral arrangement, which - while listening - was envisioned so perfectly that it could, as it were, be drawn in this way. What we hear here is more of a virtual orchestra, of which the sonority - assuming that the term is still applicable here - is often questionably coarse-grained. The signature of both the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and the team that guaranteed the, in principle, beautiful recordings, shines through their absence. In other words, the quality of the new mastering (or rather, the lack of it) even influences the interpretations. Take, for example, the melody of the strings in the second theme group from the funeral march of Mahler's Fifth Symphony, which in the original recording continues beautifully and full of 'schmalz', but here gets something toiling, not to say angular. Either the suspense-filled exhibition of the first theme group from the opening movement of Bruckner's Ninth, which has now been robbed of any subcutaneous tension and magic, or the resilience of the prelude to the final of the Achste by the same composer who appeared in this sounds almost tame.
> 
> Regardless, it seems that people wanted to tailor these remasterings to a generation that no longer has a clue as to the venerable tradition these recordings are based on. More specifically, to those who have all kinds of small sound boxes scattered throughout the house - from the kitchen to the toilet - through which everything sounds and must also sound 'synchronized', because that is simply part of these types of installations. . Adapting Radio 4 broadcasts to the driver's ear also falls into this category of approach. Last but not least, it is high time that a copyright was created that protects the legacy of leading sound engineers, so that these kinds of malproducts are now a thing of the past. Because Haitink delivered a work of art, Van Ginneken did no less. And what a! Anyone previously mentioned beautiful collector's box - an unparalleled collector's item! - van Haitink therefore has it in-house with the greatest possible care.
> 
> Fortunately, I have the right box based on this Dutch review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( new remastering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The recommended )


I have the new Bruckner box but have never heard the original recordings so can make no comparison. The sound to my ears is fine - I don't listen on boxes placed all over the home but on a couple of dedicated stereo systems of reasonable quality if not highest quality and often listen on decent Grado headphones through a headbox headphone amplifier.
Can you hear a difference ?


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I have the new Bruckner box but have never heard the original recordings so can make no comparison. The sound to my ears is fine - I don't listen on boxes placed all over the home but on a couple of dedicated stereo systems of reasonable quality if not highest quality and often listen on decent Grado headphones through a headbox headphone amplifier.
> Can you hear a difference ?


I don't know,I'm just asking,maybe a somewhat bloated story.


----------



## ThankYouKiwi

I remember this piece did little for me on first listen but I'm enjoying it a lot this time. Very Stravinsky-esque, like Dumbartok Oaks


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part three for tonight.

Symphony no.3 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the original 1873 version (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):










_Adagio_ from the second revision of Symphony no.3 (1876):










_Volkfest_ finale from first revision of Symphony no.4 (1878):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - Haas edition of the 1878-80/81 version (1873-74 - rev. 1878, 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat - Haas edition of the revised 1878 version (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Arnold - Symphony No. 2*
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra

Continuing my exploration of Sir Malcolm Arnold's extraordinary symphonies.


----------



## Itullian

Going through some Goldbergs on the harpsichord today.
Extraordinary recording.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Prompted by Dave Hurwitz's recent YouTube video to check out Pieter Wispelwey in Dvořák's Cello Concerto, I found this 4CD "Milestones" compilation cheaper than the Dvořák on its own. It's packed with goodies, and I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Dimace

*John* is a BIG pianist and BIG *Brahms* expert. This *2nd Piano Concerto* performance shows us why. Very good LP without Soviet quality sound.


----------



## Itullian

Great one
Right now my favorite Goldbergs


----------



## Mark Dee

I guess this could also be included on the weird covers thread...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

Van Beinum gives a very characterful interpretation here with the LPO in 1950.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Prompted by Dave Hurwitz's recent YouTube video to check out Pieter Wispelwey in Dvořák's Cello Concerto . . .


And thanks to Mr. Hurwitz, I now know how to pronounce Wispelwey. :tiphat:


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 1,2 & 3*Steven Isserlis (cello) and Robert Levin (fortepiano) on hyperion









The two early and middle of the 5 cello sonatas on this fine 2 disc set, featuring the fortepiano rather than the modern piano I am more used to hearing in these pieces.


----------



## johnnysc

Johann Christian Bach - Salve Regina


----------



## Skakner

Bartok day today...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## fbjim

The Liturgique. Famously exciting recording and it lives up to its reputation.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Arnold Bax- Phantasy in D Minor for Viola and Orchestra*

Holy crap! I listened to this the other day and it is far and beyond my favorite Bax piece I've ever heard. I honestly think this is Bax at his most inspired. There's other viola concertos on this album I have to listen to, especially the famous Walton concerto which I've heard good things about but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Helgi

*Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1*
The Heath Quartet

Getting started with this week's string quartet selection.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Van Beinum had a special way with Brahms. This one is with the Concertgebouw in 1951.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent performances.

Bach: Cantatas BWV 166 108 117 for the fourth Sunday after Easter. Gardiner, Robin Tyson James Gilchrist others










Mozart: Symphonies 40, 41. Savall, Le Concert Des Nations










Schumann: String Quartets. Quartetto Italiano.










Bruckner: Symphonies 7 & 8. Skrowaczewski Saarbrucken










Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Shipway Royal Philharmonic. A favourite fifth.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets * Belcea Quartet on Alpha









Volume 1 of the Belcea Quartet's complete Beethoven Quartets. I'm listening to the fourth and first discs from this 4 CD set, featuring the Opus 18 Nos 1, 4 & 6 together with the late Op. 127 quartet.

These are excellent accounts as far as I am concerned.

I've rather neglected the early Opus 18 quartets, having familiarised myself with all the middle and late quartets before getting round to the Opus 18 set, thinking these works would be 'lesser' Beethoven. A rather misguided view I must say!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First this, then that.


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in Cyrillus Kreek's "The Suspended Harp of Babel":


----------



## Dimace

This is GREAT as performance and also very rare. (test pressing)* Talich* needs no recommendations... With Kubelik the very best Czech conductors (and without great German influence > the almost REAL product). A sample of the golden vinyl era, when the quality was playing paramount role in every recording.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154729


*George Frideric Handel*
Harp Concerto, op. 4 no. 6
Variations for Harp

*François-Adrien Boieldieu*
Harp Concerto in 3 Tempi

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf*
Harp Concerto

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Six Variations on a Swiss Song

Marisa Robles, harp
The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown

1967 and 1980, compilation 1990


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir performing settings of Psalms by Felix Mendelssohn and Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154730


Johannes Brahms

Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, op. 26
Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, op. 60
Three Intermezzi for solo piano, op. 117

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Leopold String Trio

2006


----------



## pmsummer

LA HARPE ROYALE
_Musical Portraits, Dances, and Laments from the Court of Louis XIV_
*Francesco Corbetta - Louis Couperin - Robert de Visee - François Couperin - Johann Jakob Froberger*
Andrew Lawrence-King - Baroque harp
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'/Carnival Overture, Op. 92/Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66

My Home Overture, Op. 62

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Trios Nos. 3 and 4

Trio Des Alpes


----------



## Gothos

CD 2 Britten


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Sibelius - Symphony #2. Concertgebouw Orchestra. Philips 1965 Netherlands pressing.

View attachment 154733


----------



## Gothos

cd 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part four for either side of the grocery run.

String Quintet in F (1879 - rev. 1884):
_Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879):










_Tota pulchra es, Maria_ - motet for tenor, mixed choir and organ (1878):
_Os justi_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1879):
_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1881 - rev. 1884):










Symphony no.6 in A (1879-81):










Symphony no.7 in E - Haas edition of the revised 1885 version (1881-83 - rev. 1885):


----------



## Itullian

French suites


----------



## Dulova Harps On

User SearsPoncho suggested i listen to this piece (No 1) on another thread. Glad i did, it's great.By coincidence another Schubert Trio (No 2) popped up on Youtube today a great recording also!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Paulus, Op. 36

Hanna Schwarz (vocals), Werner Hollweg (vocals), Rudolf Mandalka (cello), Wolfgang Gülich (featured vocalist), Helen Donath (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bass-baritone)

Düsseldorfer Symphoniker, Hartmut Schmidt, Knabenchor "Wuppertaler Kurrende", Chor des Städt. Musikvereins zu Düsseldorf, Knabenchor 'Wuppertaler Kurrende', Duesseldorfer Symphoniker

Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Biwa

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben

Johannes Brahms: Alto Rhapsody

Daniel Majeske (violin)
Yvonne Minton (alto)
Gentlemen of the Ambrosian Singers
The Cleveland Orchestra
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Lorin Maazel (conductor)


----------



## SanAntone

*Tomás Luis de Victoria* - Sacred Works









_Missa de Beata Virgine _


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*

Since I got the box below this has been my preferred Rostropovich recording of this concerto, I only have the DG recording for comparison but I believe this one to be a better balance between orchestra/conductor/soloist.
Also shown is the single disc of the recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2/ Brahms: Cello Sonata in D major Op. 78 (arr. from Violin Sonata)

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Chilham

Biber: Rosary (Mystery) Sonatas

Rachel Podger, Marcin Swiatkiewicz, David Miller


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach & G F Handel - Núria Rial (soprano), Giovanna Pessi (harp) & Patrick Beaugirard (oboe), Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot.*

The disc below combines a concerto with a vocal piece from both composers to produce a very effective programme.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet no. 1 with the Leipzigers


----------



## haziz

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Prompted by Dave Hurwitz's recent YouTube video to check out Pieter Wispelwey in Dvořák's Cello Concerto, I found this 4CD "Milestones" compilation cheaper than the Dvořák on its own. It's packed with goodies, and I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 154715


Probably my favorite living cellist, and a contender for favorite cellist of any era, the other contenders being Pierre Fournier, and possibly Leonard Rose. You should check out his recordings of the Bach Cello Suites, which he recorded three times. I am slightly partial to the most recent recording of the suites, but all of them are superb. I was lucky enough enough to hear him live twice including a full traversal of the Bach Cello Suites in one concert. I sat essentially at his feet in first row. It was superb!


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> String quartet no. 1 with the Leipzigers


My crystal ball thinks this is Tchaikovsky - but maybe you could clarify :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> My crystal ball thinks this is Tchaikovsky - but maybe you could clarify :tiphat:


My money's on Schoenberg. :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

With unwavering enthusiasm I continue today with a relisten of this recording .
Wondering if there is a revaluation after listening to other recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Lange-Muller - Overture to "Renaissance" (Atzmon/BIS)
Borresen - Symphony #1 (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Philharmonia Orchestra ‎The London Symphonies Vol. 2


----------



## Helgi

Two very different JS Bach Magnificats:










*BWV 243a*
Simon Preston with Academy of Ancient Music & Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford










*BWV 243*
Paul McCreesh with Gabrieli Consort & Players


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Featuring Solomon Cutner on piano. He had the unique gift of making the slow movements sound like they're suspended in space.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 29 & 30

Alfred Brendel


----------



## sbmonty

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op.11
Borodin Quartet


----------



## haziz

Rimksy-Korsakov's Antar is in magnificent *1954 stereo* sound!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

haziz said:


> You should check out [Pieter Wispelwey's] recordings of the Bach Cello Suites, which he recorded three times. I am slightly partial to the most recent recording of the suites, but all of them are superb.


Bach's Cello Suites are some of my favourite works, and I've got a few sets... but no Wispelwey as yet. I'll certainly check them out, so thanks for the tip


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154743


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke, op. 88
Adagio and Allegro, op. 70
Fantasiestücke, op. 73
Märchenbilder, op. 113
Fantasiestücke, op. 111
Märchenerzählungen op. 132

Asko Heiskanen, clarinet
Réka Szilvay, violin
Dmitry Sinkovsky, viola
Alexander Rudin, cello
Aapo Häkkinen, piano

2018


----------



## Jacck

Frank Ticheli - The Shore and other choral works


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus

Pierre Aimard


----------



## Baxi

(Warner Japan/UHQCD)

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955)

*Pacific 231
Rugby
Pastorale d'été
Une Cantate de Noël*

Camille Maurane, baritone
Henriette Puig-Roget, organ
Choeurs e Maitrise de l'O.R.T.F.
Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F.
Jean Martinon

(1971)


----------



## Malx

*Prometheus, The Myth in Music - Martha Argerich, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*

One of those discs that successfully puts together works on a common theme from different composers - Beethoven / Liszt / Scriabin / Nono.
I'd forgotten how atmospheric the Nono piece is.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Beethoven: Symphony No.
8 in F major, Op. 93

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, String Quartet No 1 - Talich Quartet.*

This quartet/recording has been at the forefront of my listening over the last couple of days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus

Pierre Aimard


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part five of five for the rest of today.

_Christus factus est pro nobis_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1884):
_Virga Jesse_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1885):
_Ecce sacerdos magnus_ - motet for mixed choir, three trombones and organ (1885):
_Vexilla regis_ - motet for mixed choir (1892):
_Psalm CL_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1892):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Nowak edition of the original 1887 version (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










_Helgoland_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: August Silberstein] (1893):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - Nowak edition (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Mark Dee

Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor, Op.11 - Larghetto - Martha Argerich, Montreal Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

I was watching an old episode of The IT Crowd, where the million-dollar question was, Who Wrote the Wooden Prince, Chopin or Bartok? Of course, I had to shout out the answer, to the annoyance of my wife.

Anyway, it reminded me that I haven't heard that piece in a long time.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

CD 5

Quartett E-dur D 353

Quartett d-moll D 810 "Der tod und das Mädchen"


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, The Wooden Prince*
> 
> I was watching an old episode of The IT Crowd, where the million-dollar question was, Who Wrote the Wooden Prince, Chopin or Bartok? *Of course, I had to shout out the answer, to the annoyance of my wife.
> *
> Anyway, it reminded me that I haven't heard that piece in a long time.
> 
> View attachment 154748


We all have difficulties to survive....:tiphat:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154749


*Johannes Brahms
*
String Quartet in B flat major, op. 67
String Quartet in C minor, op. 51 no. 1

Takács Quartet

2008


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets * Belcea Quartet n Alpha








Continuing with Volume 1 of the complete Beethoven String Quartets with the Belcea Quartet - I'm listening to the second (of four) discs which has the second of the Opus 18 set and the third of the Opus 59 set. I think the third of the Razumovsky quartets is probably the easiest for beginners to appreciate, being compact and quite exciting in the last movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Willem Piper, Symphony No. 3*

This one is new to me. Its melodies are angular without being dissonant, and the orchestration is colorful. I'm surprised this isn't better known.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Bagatelles Op,33, Op. 119 & Op. 126* Jeno Jando on Naxos









Mere bagatelles from Beethoven - but consistently interesting. Pleasing performances of these comparatively modest pieces. I started learning the piano in my mid teens and these pieces were easy enough for me to attempt - with somewhat less style than here!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets, Op. 20/1, 5, 6*

The Mosaiques are at their best in the early Haydn quartets. They're HIP, but in a good way, with a full sound and expressiveness.


----------



## Barbebleu

Glenn Gould - Sonata #23, Apassionata. Delightfully and deliriously deranged. To paraphrase the immortal words of Leonard”Bones” McCoy - ‘It’s Beethoven Jim, but not as we know it!’


----------



## Itullian

Great performances of very underrated Tchaikovsky string quartets.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op. 53 'Waldstein' and p. 109 plus the Andante favori* Claudio Arrau on Philips









Big boned performances of these sonatas. The Andante favori is an expansive piece that was originally intended as the slow movement of the Waldstein sonata, before Beethoven wisely replaced it with a brief rather mysterious sounding that isfar more suitable for the sonata.

The Opus 109 'late' sonata is a great favourite of mine - wonderful music that belies the reputation of late Beethoven as being difficult to appreciate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

_*Bach, Cello Suite No. 3*_

Pablo Casals from 1936.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr. 10 D dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar DMM 1984 Belgium pressing

View attachment 154756


----------



## senza sordino

The fourteenth and final part of my British music listening extravaganza. I dug out almost all of my CDs by British composers and listened to them one after another. Looking back, I see that it's taken me about six weeks. (I know one or two of you here listen to that much in a week or two, and the rest of you think I'm crazy)

RVW Symphony #6, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, The Lark Ascending, Fantasia on Greensleeves, The Wasps (CD4)
Symphony #9, Job (CD 6)









Tippett Symphonies 3 and 4, Symphony in Bb









Britten War Requiem. Fantastic


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 'Living Stereo' 1960

View attachment 154759


----------



## jambo

I've enjoyed the Jean-Marie Leclair I've heard so far in the Paillard Erato box, but this disc is a step above. The Violin Concerto in D major is the stand out.

*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 10, No. 2
*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 7, No. 2
*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in G minor, Op. 10, No. 6

Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
Huguette Fernández (violin)


----------



## Joe B

Matthew Owens leading the Wells Cathedral Choir in choral music by Jonathan Dove:


















The front cover makes me think its a group shot of some angelic bowling team after taking first place in their league.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten - Canadian Carnival, Op. 19, Young Apollo, Op. 16, Four French Songs (Quatre Chansons Françaises), & Scottish Ballad, Op. 26. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1982

View attachment 154760


----------



## BeatriceB

Korngold / Conus: Violin Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## 13hm13

Arthur Sullivan -- Symph in E Flat Mjr

(CD 23 from Groves / Warner box set)


----------



## 13hm13

Sullivan: Symphony in E major 'Irish'


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz, Hoffmeister & Krommer: Double Clarinet Concertos

Andrzej Godek & Barbara Borowicz (clarinets)

Kalisz Philharmonic, Huberman Philharmonic Częstochowa, Adam Klocek


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66

Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham
College, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Late Romantic triple-header of Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part one for this morning and early afternoon.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.8 (1882):
Horn Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.11 (1883):
_Burleske_ in D-minor for piano and orchestra WoO (1886):
_Aus Italien_ - symphonic fantasy op.16 (1887):










Symphony no.1 in E (1896-99):
_Introduction, Intermezzo and Carnival Music_ from the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-04):










_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_ op.100 (1904):
_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## vincula

Mesmerizing album in every possible sense. What an album! The Pavel Haas Quartet keeps surprising me. Technically impeccable, yet full of passion and elan.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Yesterday evening I played a number of string quartets but was too lazy to post.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18/5 & 6 - Suske Quartet.*

*Weinberg, String Quartets Ns 8 & 15 - Quatuor Danel.*

I am warming to the Suske Beethoven set. The Weinberg quartet No 15 is an interesting work, in 9 movements it is nothing like a conventional quartet in terms of structure it is definitely one that will take a few more listens - my concentration wasn't at its best late in the evening.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Shéhérazade
Heather Harper (soprano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra

Pierre Boulez

Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé
Jill Gomez (soprano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Ravel: Trois chansons madécasses
Jessye Norman (soprano)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez

Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée/Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques


----------



## 13hm13

Holst, Elgar - The Planets; Enigma Variations
Recording
date : 1971, 1975


----------



## Malx

More quartets this morning.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59/3 & Op 74 'Harp' - Suske Quartet.*

*Tchaikovsky, String Quartet No 1 - Novus Quartet.*

More fine Beethoven from the Suske Quartet plus another version of the Tchaikovsky I'm trying to get to grips with (on Qobuz).


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 2 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

While on Qobuz I thought I'd give this quartet a listen in what is a very fine recording.


----------



## Chilham

May the fourth be with you.










Williams: Theme from Star Wars and others

John Williams

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-11-30
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre IV-Livre V


----------



## Guest

I found time to listen to a bit of music last night, Janacek String Quartet No 1, New Zealand String Quartet.










A beautiful work, and nicely performed.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2/ On Wenlock Edge
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1996-12-18
Recording Venue: 16-18 December 1996: The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 25
Domus


----------



## Baxi

Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020)

*Symphony No.2 & 4*

National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Katowice)
Antoni Wit

(1999)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sergei Lyapunov - Op. 38 - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E major - BBC Philarmonic (Vassily Sinaisky) with Howard Shelley at the piano


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem/Cantique De Jean Racine

Michel Plasson/Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse/José Van Dam, / Barbara Hendricks


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154770


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
String Quartet in A minor, op. 51 no. 2

Takács Quartet
Stephen Hough, piano

2007


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre VI-VII


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos.1 and 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## starthrower

Enjoying this one that was recommended in a Faure thread here.


----------



## Itullian

Early


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Enigma Variations*

I've avoided the Enigma Variations because past recordings have been boring, but David Hurwitz gives this one a glowing review, so we'll see.

I remember a scholar once saying the hint to the enigma was Elgar saying, "I'll never, never, never tell." The scholar noticed that in Rule, Brittania, the "never, never, never" phrase under "England never, never, never shall be slaves" matches the Enigma notes. That's a good enough explanation for me.


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Red Terror

I treasure this recording of Schnittke's quartets; the perfect soundtrack for the 21st century. In fact, I'll have them play this at my funeral ... the whole [email protected]!ng thing.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Music composed by Sascha Janko Dragicevic, Enno Poppe, Pierluigi Billone & Franck Bedrossian

Ensemble Modern & Johannes Schwarz (Fagott)

SACD


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror

deletedeletedeletedeletedelete


----------



## ThankYouKiwi

Listening to the Symphony of Psalms from this set. It's slower than any i've heard before, but it's really clear and beautiful. You can really feel the changes of harmony. I still probably prefer Boulez, but as usual, Bernstein's is an interesting interpretation worth hearing.


----------



## Mark Dee

RACHMANINOFF - Glory to God in the Highest from Vespers - Robert Shaw Festival Singers


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Sonatas for cello & piano Nos. 3-5.* Xavier Phillips (cello) & Francois-Frederic Guy (piano) on harmonia mundi









Disc 2 from this fine set of the Beethoven's complete works for cello and piano. This contains the three mature cello sonatas.


----------



## jkl

Favorite Mahler symphony:


----------



## Itullian

54, 55, 56
The first ever stereo complete Haydn symphony set
and it's wonderful.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets Vol. 1* Belcea Quartet on Alpha









The third disc from this excellent 4 disc set. This has the Opus 95 and Opus 131 quartets.

The Opus 95 quartet is from that comparatively fallow period after the productive middle period and the late period. It's one of Beethoven's shortest quartets, and certainly has pointers to the late period quartets. This work lives up to it's title of 'Serious' - actually it's quite angry / grim at times.

The Opus 131 is perhaps my favourite Beethoven string quartet. It is a multimovement work but with no pauses between movements.


----------



## perempe

Brahms - Symphony No. 1 (LSO, Horenstein),
Brahms - Symphony No. 1 (LSO, Stokowski).

Stokowski's version is on YouTube, but was hard to find the movements.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154787


*César Franck*
Piano Quintet in F minor

*Claude Debussy*
String Quartet in G minor, op. 10

Takács Quartet
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2016


----------



## Joachim Raff

Honegger Symphony #2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


Do you have a report for us on how this one is?


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony #3


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 4 & 5* Steven Isserlis (cello) & Robert Levin (fortepiano) on hyperion
















Disc 2 from this set featuring a fortepiano. As well as the two late sonatas we have a selection of variations and an arrngement of the horn sonata for cello and piano.

Altogether a fine set, particularly if you fancy hearing these works with a fortepiano rather than a modern piano.


----------



## Itullian

Disc 1
Paganini variations op35
Handel variations op24
4 Ballades op10

Excellent set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part two for the rest of today (Strauss), concluding tomorrow morning (Reger and Schmidt).

_Macbeth_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare op.23 (1886-88):
_Don Juan_ - tone poem after Nikolaus Lenau op.20 (1889):
_Tod und Verklärung_ [_Death and Transfiguration_] tone poem op.24 (1889-90):
_Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_ [_Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks_] - tone poem op.28 (1894-95):










_Serenade_ in G op.96 (1905-06):










Symphony no.2 in E flat (1911-13):


----------



## Chilham

The guys in the Which Sibelius Symphony thread made me do it!










Sibelius: Symphony No. 7

Osmo Vänskä

Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154793


18 arias and songs

Renée Fleming, soprano

recorded 1996-2006, compilation 2012


----------



## Merl

A fine disc.


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 1 & 8


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Walton, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Man, that's quite a set!


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading El Leon De Oro performing lamentations and motets:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony no 4

Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Narciso Yepes

Philharmonia Orchestra & English Chamber Orchestra, Garcia Navarro


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Oblique Strategies- works for solo cello

Andrei Ioniță (cello)

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Dean, B: 11 Oblique Strategies
Henryson: Black Run
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

James Ehnes (violin), Robert deMaine (cello)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Baxi

Alexander von Zemlinsky (1871-1942)
*Die Seejungfrau*

Franz Schreker (1878-1934)
*Der Geburtstag der Infantin*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

(2020)


----------



## Biwa

Juan Allende-Blin:

Echelons für Orgel
Mein blaues Klavier für Orgel, Drehorgel und Maultrommel
Transformations II für Orgel
Coral de Caracola für Orgel

Gerd Zacher (organ)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part three for late morning and afternoon.

_Also sprach Zarathustra_ [_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_] - tone poem after Friedrich Nietzsche op.30 (1896):
_Don Quixote_ - tone poem in variation form for cello, viola and orchestra after Miguel de Cervantes op.35 (1897):
_Ein Heldenleben_ [_A Hero's Life_] - tone poem op.40 (1898):










Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08):
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie_ op.108 (1908):










_Concertante Variations on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano left-hand and orchestra (1923):










Symphony no.3 in A (1927-28):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, /String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## Marinera

Faure.

Piano Quintets Op.89 & 115. Eric Le Sage; Quatuor Ebene. Disk 3

Duos & Trios for Piano. Eric Le Sage; Alexander Tharaud; Emmanuel Pahud; Francois Salque; Raphaël Merlin, Pierre Colombet. Disk 4


----------



## Malx

After a couple of days mainly bingeing on string quartets, today will be different - heading back into the realms of discs that haven't been played for far too long.

Starting with a selection of recordings of *Richard Strauss's - Four Last Songs*

First up -* Jessye Norman, Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Kurt Masur* 
I'll probably upset a few people by saying that this recording, which was one of the first I bought of the work and one I'll never part with, is possibly a bit too rich for my taste now - I find it lingers too long and its like eating an indulgent cream cake and than adding some more cream on top. Absolutely nothing wrong with the singing or playing but....

Next - *Soile Isokoski, Berlin RSO, Marek Janowski*
This, at present, is a disc I tend to reach for before some of the more illustrious recordings of the past - it is a swiftish reading but beautifully recorded and performed.

Finally this morning - *Barbara Bonney & Malcolm Martineau (piano)*
Simply because it is nice to hear the version for voice and piano from time to time.

I have 15 recordings of these songs on my shelves and tomorrow/next week/next month my choices and favourites will likely change - which is why none of the recordings will be culled.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: Miserere - Songs of Mercy and Redemption

Iestyn Davies (counter-tenor), Abel Selaocoe (cello)

Polyphony, Stephen Layton


----------



## haziz




----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> The guys in the Which Sibelius Symphony thread made me do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra


You should make them give you your money back


----------



## SearsPoncho

Grieg - String Quartet in G minor - Emerson String Quartet

Very Enjoyable.


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> You should make them give you your money back


:lol:

I didn't connect with Sibelius 2 (Barbiroli/RPO) & 5 (Berglund/LPO), but I enjoyed this 7 very much. For some reason, I'd bought it some time ago without listening to it. I still struggle with Sibelius overall. We'll see how we go with 3 & 6 later.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Messiaen*

Vey curious about the Fauvettes de Hérault,it was unfinished,Muraro made a reconstruction of this late work.


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 In C, Op. 105
Paavo Berglund; Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154806


*Claude Debussy*

Images, Book I
Images, Book II
Préludes, Book II

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2014


----------



## HerbertNorman

Alexander Borodin - 1st and 2nd Symphony - Valery Gergiev and the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: The Four-Handed Piano

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## Biwa

"Colours of Silence"

Toru Takemitsu: Rain Spell
Scott Roller: Serraval
Morton Feldman: For Frank O'Hara
Kaija Saariaho: Nymphea for String Quartet and Live-Electronics
Albrecht Imbescheid: Farben der Stille

Klaus Dreher (percussion)
Albrecht Imbescheid (flute)
Michael Kiedaisch (percussion)
Jürgen Kruse (piano)
Gareth Lubbe (violin)
Axel Porath (viola)
Thomas Reil (clarinet)
Scott Roller (violoncello)
Maria Stange (harp)
Ulrike Stortz (violin)
Bryan Wolf (live-electronics)
Ensemble Gelber Klang


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus

Anton Batagov

first listen


----------



## johnnysc

Mussorgsky - Reiner and Chicago Symphony


----------



## Vasks

*Johann Strauss II - Overture to "Gypsy Baron" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Witte - Piano Quartet, op. 5 (Mozart Piano Qrt/MDG)
Suppe - Sieg der osterreichischen Volkshymne (Pollack/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is wonderfully civilised, urbane music making, the orchestral contribution beautifully lucid and the piano playing a model of clarity and musicality. Whereas this approach works supremely well in an early work, like the Classically contoured second concerto, it does lack a little of the power required for the 5th concerto. All in all, there is much to enjoy, but ultimately I think I prefer a little more _Sturm und Drang_, especially in the later concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Sympony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Leonard Bernstein, Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano)

Collegiate Chorale
New York Phil.


----------



## Malx

Back to quartets for a brief reprise:
*Tchaikovsky, String Quartet No 1 - Novus Quartet & Escher Quartet*

Now I'm finally getting somewhere with this quartet.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I've been a Nielsen naysayer - granted, I'd only listened to his 4th and 5th symphonies, but supossedly those were his best works. But today I decided to listen to the Clarinet, Violin and Flute Concertos, his wind quintet and his 6 symphonies. And I've seen the light. I'm still on the third symphony (and then I have the 2nd, 6th, 4th and 5th left), but I'm in total shock, this music is amazing and in a much more adventurous style than I'd imagined


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

String Quartet No.1 op.7
String Quartet No.2 op.10


----------



## Marinera

Colours in the Dark - The Instrumental music of Alexander Agricola. Ensemble Leones, Marc Lewon, Crawford Young (lute)


----------



## Dimace

This presentation is like many I have done, a dual one. This means that the content /music is for EVERYONE suggested, but the specific recording only for collectors, not so much because the cost of buying, but mainly because of the HEAVY postal costs applying to every order from Japan. (many times these costs surpassing the value of the record/s)

So, we have today the highly acclaimed *Bruno Walter Society of Japan*producing *Bruckner's 7th*, together with *Furtie and BPO! *Lethal combination my friends! Quality to die for. *Historical recording!* Top sound, top material quality, top background.

For the collectors, the choice is clear. They will pay to have the original. For the other friends no problems at all. They are going for the music, which is the most important, and they can forget everything else. Like this will enjoy one of the most magnificent 7th ever made on this world. Suggested to death and beyond.


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> :lol:
> 
> I didn't connect with Sibelius 2 (Barbiroli/RPO) & 5 (Berglund/LPO), but I enjoyed this 7 very much. For some reason, I'd bought it some time ago without listening to it. I still struggle with Sibelius overall. We'll see how we go with 3 & 6 later.


It's those Minnesota performances. Terrible. I'm no great Sibelius person, I can listen once in awhile and find pleasure in 3 and 6, and puzzlement in 4 and 5. Two seems a sort of "set" thing, big tunes, beautiful but not something to hear often. I find the Minnesota recordings strangled by Vanska, just flat and uninteresting. I would never give up my DG von Karajan 6, one of the great orchestra performances I know.

So....Sibelius overall, meh, but I'm sorry to find someone trying to get there with this performance. I bought it with great hopes and was deeply disappointed.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Need a little psychoanalysis I guess. I am no great Tchaikovsky fan, it's fine but I would rarely turn to it spontaneously. I have invested a bit of time trying to get through Pique Dame, still not entirely convinced.

And I think a week ago i would have said i don't much like the 4th symphony, too much bang for the buck. But i shouldn't have been thinking of the 4th at all, as per above, but somehow the andantino came into my head and there I am, stuck, can't get rid of it, and I do love that tune! So I thought, perhaps to buy a recording. Check the shelves, already have 4 

Listening to Janssons now, not that well reviewed but I think it's beautiful. And the NYPO/Bernstein on DG was pretty fantastic. HtheK/VPO, nope, can't do it. To much random histrionics and the oboe rules it out in the andantino, unpleasant timbre, the problem with their idiosyncratic instruments and in-bred style to put up with such.

One more of mine to go, the ancient Mercury Kubelik/CSO. Theirs is my favorite 6th, probably just familiarity, it was my first recording of Tchaikovsky.

don't let any of this fool you, I bought a new recording anyway Mariinsky/Gergiev because... you guessed it, I think I'm in love with that oboist
we'll see. 
One other thought. This 4th (and the others) is a big, rich construct, but to what purpose? it fits into a cultural construct, but does that still hold? I'm afraid it doesn't, i don't think a sizeable proportion of any population these days would feel necessity in familiarity with this music. Unfortunate, probably a big bad argument to had about this. I'm lucky I guess in that I do find the Andantino just ravishing, and that's enough for now.

Lordy there's a lot of cymbals in the finale:trp:


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, L'Oiseau de Feu (Suite) - LSO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part four tonight (Strauss plus Reger's piano concerto), concluding tomorrow morning (all else).

_Symphonia Domestica_ op.53 (1903):
_Salome's Dance_ [_Dance of the Seven Veils_] from the opera _Salome_ op.54 (1903-05):
Waltzes from the opera _Der Rosenkavalier_ op.59, arr. by Rudolf Kempe (orig. 1909-10):










Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):
_Konzert im alten Stil_ [_Concerto in Old Style_] op.123 (1912):










_Variations on a Hussar Song_ for orchestra (1930-31):










_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ, arr. in D-minor for orchestra (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931):


----------



## Malx

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater, Litany to the Virgin Mary & Symphony No 3 'Song of the Night' - CBSO & Chorus, Soloists, Simon Rattle.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Szymanowski, Stabat Mater, Litany to the Virgin Mary & Symphony No 3 'Song of the Night' - CBSO & Chorus, Soloists, Simon Rattle.*


I blow hot and cold with Rattle, but this is an excellent CD .....


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I blow hot and cold with Rattle, but this is an excellent CD .....


I've given up listening to the Rattle detractors Henry - I listen, if I like it alls well, if I don't I don't buy it. But he's not as bad as some would have you believe - at least not when using my ears, but then again I'm not tutored in musical theory so I may be missing his shortcomings.

But that is an excellent disc I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Mark Dee

Converted this from vinyl to mp3 tonight, listening back to the results...


----------



## perempe

I'm only halfway, but I don't like the piece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'oiseaux

Livre 1-2 & 3


----------



## Rambler

Malx said:


> I've given up listening to the Rattle detractors Henry - I listen, if I like it alls well, if I don't I don't buy it. But he's not as bad as some would have you believe - at least not when using my ears, but then again I'm not tutored in musical theory so I may be missing his shortcomings.
> 
> But that is an excellent disc I wholeheartedly agree.


Having just discovered the critic David Hurwitz I watched his youtube review of a big box set of Rattle and the CBSO. In a generally unenthusiastic review he thought the only great recordings in the set were two Szymanowski recordings - and this was one of them.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I've given up listening to the Rattle detractors Henry - I listen, if I like it alls well, if I don't I don't buy it. But he's not as bad as some would have you believe - at least not when using my ears, but then again I'm not tutored in musical theory so I may be missing his shortcomings.
> 
> But that is an excellent disc I wholeheartedly agree.


I have this recording,very good


----------



## jkl

Whether or not you enjoy the ballet you can just enjoy the music.


----------



## Knitting Needle Conductor

So...big surprise for me when I got the Ozawa Mahler set last week. BIG surprise. For a long time I avoided Ozawa's Mahler because the reviews have been fairly negative, even a Gramophone review described the Ozawa set as boring. So for a long time I have collected sets and performances without ever listening to what Ozawa and the BSO bring to these symphonies.
Well, this set is far from 'boring'. It's a long way from boring. These are brilliantly recorded, live and otherwise, the music is close up to you, polished and smooth, and are plenty orchestral moments from which in amazement, someone who's never heard Mahler before might suffer lockjaw. Honestly, it is way better than I expected or reviewers give credit.
Current Listening: Mahler 9 
Next on my playlist: Rautavaara - Angels and Visitations


----------



## Knitting Needle Conductor

There's a frightening Tapiola in there. Great set!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2014 
(3 SACD & 1 dvd set)
Listening to Brian Ferneyhough's "Inconjunctions" now.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Barber - Symphony in One Movement, Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto*
Leonard Slatkin, St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, John Browning, Steven Isserlis

A day of Barber for me. I love his lush, colorful, eclectic brand of artistic Americanism.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Solomon Cutner on piano from 1958. This is great. Of course, I'm kind of a Solomon fanboy.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing set


----------



## SanAntone

Erik Satie ~1891~ Le Fils des Étoiles - 2. Acte 1








> "Le Fils des Étoiles" is the main work of the Rosicrucian period, written to accompany the eponymous esoteric theatre piece of Joseph Péladan. It is somehow "incidental music".
> 
> The preludes were first composed for harps and flutes and this is the version which will be used during the three representations of "Le Fils des Étoiles" in March 1892 at the Soirées Rose+Croix. These three preludes are better known than the three acts, which are rarely played and were barely recorded.
> 
> Contemplative and early "spiritual" furnishing music, it innovates harmonically in two ways. First, Satie uses dissonant quarts, whose employment will spread around 1910, particularly by Scriabin, Bartok, Debussy or Stravinsky. On the other hand, the composer also uses tonal overlays which will be systematized by Milhaud, Ravel and Roussel.
> 
> piano: Alexei Lubimov


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> Erik Satie ~1891~ Le Fils des Étoiles - 2. Acte 1
> "The composer also uses tonal overlays"


Sorry if I'm a little obtuse, but what is a tonal overlay?


----------



## Biwa

Armand-Louis Couperin: Les claviers expressifs de Pascal Taskin

Simphonie de Clavecins
Quartett Nr. 2 für 2 Klaviere
Triosonate Nr. 2 op. 3
Les Quatre Nations
Variations sur l'air "Vous l'ordonnez"

Pierre Goy
Nicole Hostettler
(Harpsichord, Fortepiano)


----------



## pmsummer

TEMPUS EST IOCUNDUM
_Music and Poetry in Medieval Europe_
Artefactum
_
Lindoro_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Les Fils des Etoiles
*

Spurred by SanAntone's post, I'm listening on Spotify. I have several recordings of this, but so far from what I've heard, Lubimov seems to get the tempo just right, and it's a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


>


It looks like a great price for this set. Do you have any input on this, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154834


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op. 40
Capriccio brilliant, op. 22

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## pmsummer

RÉSONANCE
*C.F. Abel - J.S. Bach - St. Colombe - De Machy - P. Hersant - Tobias Hume - C. Simpson - C. Christodoulou - G.I. Gurdjieff*
Nima Ben David - Viola da gamba
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## SanAntone

*Edmond Dédé* - _Mon pauvre coeur_









Grove entry



> *Dédé, Edmond*
> 
> (b New Orleans, c1827-9; d Paris, France, 1901). American violinist, composer, and conductor. Born to free colored immigrants from the West Indies, Dédé was raised in a musical household. His first teacher was said to have been his father, a militia bandleader. When presented with a violin, Dédé became a prodigy, studying with both black and white instructors, including Constantin Debergue and Ludovico Gabici. In 1848 Dédé traveled to Mexico to continue his musical training, returning to New Orleans in 1851. The next year he published his first work, a song entitled "Mon pauvre coeur." By working as a cigar roller, he saved money to travel to Paris, entering the Paris Conservatory in 1857.
> 
> While at the conservatory he received many medals and honors, studying with Halévy and Jean-Delphin Alard. He also befriended Gounod, a fellow student of Halévy. Dédé began building his career in Paris immediately, publishing several works which he debuted as the conductor of the L'Alcazar Orchestre, a position he held for over twenty years. In the summer of 1864 Dédé married Sylvie Leflet. Three years later, on 12 January, their son was born, Eugène Arcade Dédé, who became a successful composer in his own right. By the mid-1880s Dédé had settled in Bordeaux and had achieved international acclaim. He returned to America in 1893 for an extensive tour, stretching from Galveston, TX, to Chicago. Because of racial prejudice and segregation, Dédé decided to leave America in 1894, and wrote the song "La patriotisme," a musical farewell to lament the country of his heritage.


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf & Vanhal: Double Bass Concertos

Chi-chi Nwanoku (double bass)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Rameau/ Debussy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de
clavecin (c1729-30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de
clavecin (c1729-30)


----------



## Rogerx

Christoph Graupner: Das Leiden Jesu - Passion Cantatas III

Ex Tempore, Mannheim Hofkapelle, Florian Heyerick


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

Sherrill Milnes (baritone), George Shirley (tenor), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal), Tatiana Troyanos (mezzo-soprano), Leontyne Price (soprano), Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Judith Raskin (soprano)

Erich Leinsdorf, New Philharmonia Orchestra,


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is an absolutely wonderful version of the Beethoven Violin Concerto, both for Thomas Zehetmair's magical playing and the orchestral contribution under Frans Brüggen.

I have only once heard Thomas Zehetmair live, at a concert in Grenoble when he played the Brahms Violin Concerto, and he was superb then too. He doesn't have the same high profile as some violinists but his playing was abolutely mesmersing, as it is here.

Highly recommended.


----------



## SanAntone

MEYER, K.: String Quartets, Vol. 3 (Wieniawski String Quartet) - Nos. 7, 10 and 13











> Krzysztof Meyer's widely performed and multi award-winning music embraces impressive emotional depth and immense technical variety. While the Seventh Quartet explores the contrasts between solo and ensemble writing in a single movement, the extended Tenth Quartet can be seen as a synthesis of Meyer's experience with the genre. The Thirteenth Quartet is his most recent to date.


Since this Naxos blurb was written, Meyer has completed two more quartets bringing his total to 15, his latest completed in 2017.


----------



## SanAntone

*Igor Stravinsky* - _Violin Concerto in D_ (1931)






Performed by *Itzhak Perlman* and the Boston Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Seiji Ozawa

One of my favorite works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part five for late morning and afternoon.

Four years after Rachmaninov's _The Isle of the Dead_, Reger also composed a tone poem based on the picture by Arnold Böcklin. It's enjoyable and evocative in its own way, but lacks the pervading murkiness and gloomy isolation which Rachmaninov depicted so brilliantly. The other three Böcklin pictures musically depicted by Reger are _The Hermit (Playing the Violin)_, _At Play in the Waves_ and _Bacchanalia_.

_An die Hoffnung_ [_To Hope_] - song for alto or mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ op.125 (1912):
_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ [_Four Tone Poems after A. Böcklin_] op.128 (1913):










_Eine Alpensinfonie_ - tone poem op.64 (1911-15):
_Le bourgeois gentilhomme_ - suite after Molière op.60 (1911-17):
Waltz from the ballet _Schlagobers_ [_Whipped Cream_] op.70 (1921-22):










Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & Piano Trio No. 2

Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Martin Helmchen (piano), with Antje
Weithaas (violin)


----------



## SanAntone

*George Frideric Händel* - _Flute Sonatas_






- Patrick Beuckels, traverso

Ricercar Consort


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre 4 & 5


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Guitar Quintets

Narciso Yepes (guitar)

Melos Quartett


----------



## sbmonty

César Cui: 25 Preludes, Op. 64
Jeffrey Biegel


----------



## Biwa

Desmarest: Overture & Chaconne 
Lully: Alcidian & Polexandre-Overture
Daquin: Noëls VI & XI
Lefebure-Wely: Scène pastorale
Franck: Pastorale op. 19
Guilmant: Scherzo - sonata Nr. 5
Widor: Toccata - symphony Nr. 5

Organ of Lunéville 
Frédéric Desenclos


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen *

Livre 7


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1901 version)

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano) & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

London Symphony Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Vasks

72 minutes of Karlheinz ...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vasks said:


> 72 minutes of Karlheinz ...


My copy lasts 73 minutes. You've been short-changed


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## HerbertNorman

Antonin Dvorak - Czech Suite - Jakub Hrusa - Prague Philharmonia


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154851


*Felix Mendelssohn*

The Complete String Quartets

Pacifica Quartet

2005


----------



## Itullian




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies 4 & 6. Pappano, LSO. I really enjoyed these performances, lots of energy. Looking forward to hearing more from Pappano and the LSO. Recommended.










Rott: Symphony No. 1 Ward, Gurzenrich-Orchester Koln. Another excellent addition to what has become a favourite work of mine. Also contains the charming String Symphony. Recommended.










Mayer: Symphony No. 4 (Reconstructed by S Malzew). Piano Conceto in Bb Major. Ewa Kupiec, Malzew Neubrandenburg Philharmonie. Lush and romantic, very well performed.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Skrowaczewski Saarbrucken. One of the best 9ths.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11. Petrenko, Royal Liverpool.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Scottish' & 4 'Italian'

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

This CD features an orchestral suite from Henze's opera Die Bassariden commissioned by Christoph von Dohnanyi who conducted its premiere in 1966. Soprano Claudia Barainsky is featured on Night Pieces and Arias composed in 1957. Symphony No. 8, in three movements first performed in Boston in 1993 concludes this recording. This CD was also issued on SACD by the Capriccio label.


----------



## Malx

Random selections after doing the grocery run and voting in the Scottish Parliamentary Elections.

*Wieniawski, Violin Concerto No 2 - Joshua Bell, The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - Leningrad PO, Evgeny Mravinsky.*
A rousingly good performance.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

It's about time to listen to these fine music that is sung so well.


----------



## Malx

Something I hadn't listened to for possibly 8 years - a piece that suffers from over familiarity.
*Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker Suite - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan. *

In the past I have tended to go to my favoured Rostropovich recordings of the three ballet suites but today decide to give my Karajan a spin. After listening to it I took down the Rostropovich and sampled a few sections - I still prefer the Rostropovich, not that the Karajan is bad just that Slava seems to have a bit more sparkle imo.


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake (highlights)

I do not know a recording with music of Tchaikovsky that gives me so much pleasure as this one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Trois Melodies de Verlaine*

I rarely have time for Debussy's songs, because they require a lot of concentration, but today is one of those rare days.


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> Something I hadn't listened to for possibly 8 years - a piece that suffers from over familiarity.
> *Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker Suite - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan. *
> 
> In the past I have tended to go to my favoured Rostropovich recordings of the three ballet suites but today decide to give my Karajan a spin. After listening to it I took down the Rostropovich and sampled a few sections - I still prefer the Rostropovich, not that the Karajan is bad just that Slava seems to have a bit more sparkle imo.


Ordered that DesPrez, waiting, hope it's as you say.

I think that Rostropovich Ballet disc has just gorgeously elegant playing, one of my favorites. Almost perfect for almost perfect music.


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 1 & 2


----------



## Barbebleu

Sibelius - En Saga, Vänskä, Lahti SO. Fabulous.


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Trois Melodies de Verlaine*
> 
> I rarely have time for Debussy's songs, because they require a lot of concentration, but today is one of those rare days.
> 
> View attachment 154862


Ooh, that looks a nice box.


----------



## SanAntone

MUSIC AND POETRY IN ST GALLEN
Sequences and tropes (9th century)

Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard with Wulf Arlt


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3 (3rd version - 1889 ed. Nowak)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra - Sakari Oramo
(SACD)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This week I've heard all 7 discs of this. Tchaikovsky time all the time


----------



## jkl

Some Schumann chamber music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Charles Munch conducts Ravel - Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales / Fauré - Pelléas Et Mélisande Suite / Berlioz - Damnation Of Faust (Excerpts). The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue 1970's. Originally 1963

View attachment 154878


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> I have this recording,very good












If you like the work, please consider this. It is wonderful. I was always disappointed in the Rattle and looking for a better performance. I don't think this piece works without a shepherd that really sings it, and that's absent from Rattle. Piotr Beczala is wonderful, as is the Roxanna, beautiful singing


----------



## Joe B

*Last night - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Manuel Cardoso:*


















*Tonight - Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Duarte Lobo:*


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye (Complete Ballet), Le Tombeau De Couperin (Suite D'Orchestre), & Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales. L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal. London 1984

View attachment 154879


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ravel - Daphnis & Chloé Suite #2 / Rapsodie Espagnole / Pavane For A Dead Princess / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971

View attachment 154880


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suites No. 1 & 2, Jeux D'Enfants. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1980

View attachment 154883


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert and Franck: Violin Sonata

Pierre Amoyal (violin) & Pascal Rogé (piano)

Quator Ysaÿe


----------



## Rogerx

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (Composer) Born: 7th May 1840, Votkinsk*



Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'/Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part six. An earlier than usual start to day thanks to an earlier than usual night's sleep.

This penultimate session includes two left-hand piano works composed by Richard Strauss for Paul Wittgenstein, plus one by Franz Schmidt. Franz Schmidt eventually composed six complete works for Wittgenstein, a quantity second only to the ten written by Josef Labor, who was a close friend of the pianist. Apropos of that, I'm surprised no-one has created a box set of all the works written specifically for Wittgenstein - the stylistic diversity of its contents could be quite appealing, I think.

_Eine Ballett-Suite_ op.130 (1913):
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart_ op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe_ [_Hymn to Love_] for baritone or alto and orchestra op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):










_Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin_ for small orchestra WoO (1923):
_Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.73 (1924-25):
_Panathenäenzug_ [_Panathenaic Games_] - symphonic studies in the form of a passacaglia for piano left-hand and orchestra op.74 (1926-27):










Concerto in E for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Merl

Ive been playing a few things through my newly-acquired speakers, to give them a good workout, and most stuff sounds great but this one just sounds really, really impressive through them. It is a fine disc anyway, but for some reason it just excels through these old Acoustic Energy floorstanders (they rather like Black Sabbath's 1st album too).


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 102 & 103

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Six Partitas

2018 recording

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Zinman's wonderfully fresh accounts of Beethoven's first two symphonies.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F-Major, KV 370


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> Ive been playing a few things through my newly-acquired speakers, to give them a good workout, and most stuff sounds great but this one just sounds really, really impressive through them. It is a fine disc anyway, but for some reason it just excels through these old Acoustic Energy floorstanders (_they rather like Black Sabbath's 1st album too_).
> 
> View attachment 154886


Hope your neighbours are equally thrilled with your new acquisition, Merl. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Max Bruch: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Marinera

Earlier. Bach in Bologna, disk 2. Mauro Valli, cello.









Now, Giovanni Battista Fontana - Sonatas for one or two treble instruments. Stradivaria, Daniel Cuiller


----------



## Malx

Another disc rescued from the dusty corners of the collection for a rare outing.

*Michael Tippett: Corelli Fantasia/ Little Music for Strings + Lennox Berkeley: Serenade + Michael Berkeley: Coronach - English String Orchestra, William Boughton.*

A little miscellany of 20th century English string music - modern in terms of when the pieces were composed but all are far from breaking with the traditions of tonal string writing, easy to listen to for even the most anti-modern music ear.


----------



## Rogerx

*Johannes Brahms (7 May 1833 - 3 April 1897)*



Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem

Christiane Karg (soprano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Baxi

Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev (1891-1953)

*Lieutenat Kijé op.60
Dreams op.6
Andante op.50bis
Autumnal op.8
Suite from 'The Stone Flower' op.118*

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

(1986)

These Järvi - Prokofiev recordings from Chandos a great for my taste.


----------



## pmsummer

LUDI MUSICI
_Prima Pars_
*Samuel Scheidt*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director
_
EMI Electrola GmbH ‎- Reflexe_


----------



## Bourdon

*Gershwin*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## eljr

Mayr: Messa di Gloria

Mayr Chorus/Hauk

Release Date: 23rd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: 8574203
Label: Naxos
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Barbebleu

Sibelius - 6th Symphony, Karelia Suite, 7th Symphony, Snöfrid, Tapiola. Vänska, Lahti SO. Excellent.


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture to "Omar & Leila" (Beermann/cpo)
Beethoven - String Quartet #4 (Talich/Calliope)
Kalkbrenner - Piano Concerto #3 (Shelley/Hyperion)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

I must say that I appreciated his orchestral works far more than his chamber music,but the first two CD's with pieces for clainet,flute and piano were very nice.

This one was something to return to.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's late opera - how did I miss out on this for so long? Surely one of his great works.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Baxi said:


> View attachment 154891
> 
> 
> Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev (1891-1953)
> 
> *Lieutenat Kijé op.60
> Dreams op.6
> Andante op.50bis
> Autumnal op.8
> Suite from 'The Stone Flower' op.118*
> 
> Scottish National Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi
> 
> (1986)
> 
> These Järvi - Prokofiev recordings from Chandos a great for my taste.


I saw Jarvi conduct the Royal Scottish National Orchestra at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall in December 2008 in Prokofiev's 5th Symphony and it was magnificent - the brass were suitably raucous when required.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154894


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 19
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, op. 73 "Emperor"

Stephen Hough, piano
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu, conductor

2020


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quintets by Taneyev here, while cleaning my "man-cave"/studio to get ready for a new mac mini. Alright, it's complete! Any brave people here who can tell the difference between a quartet and a quintet?


----------



## Malx

This afternoon another English composer.
*Vaughan Williams, Overture The Wasps* / Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis* + Oboe Concerto / Symphony No 4^ - John Williams (oboe), Bournemouth SO & RPO^, Constantin Silvestri * & Paavo Berglund.*

An excellent twofer with a good selection of works that, I believe, would make a fine introduction to VW's world for the novice.










Great cover on this release.


----------



## Biwa

Orfeo Fantasia

Monteverdi, Dowland, Hume, Guédron, Caccini, d'India, Picchi

Charles Daniels (tenor)
Sylvain Bergeron (lute)
Olivier Fortin (harpsichord)
Margaret Little (viola da gamba)
Susie Napper (viola da gamba)
Nigel North (lute)
Skip Sempé (harpsichord)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 21,22,23,24 & 25


----------



## Biwa

Franz Ignaz Beck:

Symphonies Op. 4 Nos. 1-3
Overture "L'Islee Deserte"

La Stagione Frankfurt
Michael Schneider

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/june07/Beck_7770332.htm


----------



## Enthusiast

There were some 50 years between these two masterpieces ... but I hear some similarities between them (not only that they were by the same composer).


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5*
_Philharmonia - Karajan_


----------



## Red Terror

They don't make conductors like this anymore. Mravinsky (along with Furtwängler) is among the greatest of his kind.

Mravinsky's interpretation of Shotakovich's 5th is the best I've heard thus far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*

Simon Rattle is getting less than praise in another thread, so I'm getting out his Schoenberg disk. I've always liked his Verklarte Nacht, so I'm listening again in case I've been missing something.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius - Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Barbirolli_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Baxi

Malx said:


> I saw Jarvi conduct the Royal Scottish National Orchestra at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall in December 2008 in Prokofiev's 5th Symphony and it was magnificent - the brass were suitably raucous when required.


Great!!!

Unfortunately, I have never seen Mr. Järvi live. I appreciate him as a great conductor.


----------



## Malx

I wonder if should be listening to VW's music as it often gets a slating from many across the pond - but what the heck I like it and to be fair this American conductor does a very fine job of conducting the Symphonies.

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.*


----------



## Pelleas

H. Tomasi: Concerto for trumpet and orchestra
A. Jolivet: Concertino for trumpet, string orchestra and piano
A. Jolivet: Concerto no. 2 for trumpet.
Winston Marsalis, Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis & Choral Fantasia* New Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Otto Klemperer on EMI









Fine performances f two Beethoven works.

- The Missa Solemnis is one of Beethoven's greatest statements. Yet one I struggle to love without reservations. I sometimes feel quite brow beaten in passages.

The Choral Fantasia is, perhaps, one of Beethoven's weaker works, but I thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## Itullian

Disc 1
Schumann piano concerto
Kreisleriana
3 Romances

Fantastic box set
Good mono, great performances


----------



## Bkeske

Malx said:


> I wonder if should be listening to VW's music as it often gets a slating from many across the pond - but what the heck I like it and to be fair this American conductor does a very fine job of conducting the Symphonies.
> 
> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.*


I have the whole set, and it is very nice indeed. In fact, was thinking of spinning some CD's soon, and that collection was on my mind.


----------



## Pelleas

Daniel-Lesur: orchestral works
Orchestre Bernard Calmel
-Symphonie de danses
-Nocturne pour hautbois et cordes, Jean-Michel Penot, hautbois
-Variations pour piano et cordes, Herbert du Plessis, piano
-Stele a la memoire d'une jeune fille, flute et cordes, Bernard Chapron, flute
-Serenade pour cordes.
Violin solo: Hubert Chachereau


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Just bought it today.


----------



## Dimace

At 7th May 1824 was the first performance of the greatest (for many people and for me, together with Mozart's Requiem) work in the history of music: *Of Beethoven's 9th Symphony in Wien.* I want to celebrate this occasion with a *Beethoven's Symphonies Set *of superlative quality, which pays extra attention to romantic elements of his music. *Sir Georg Solti, Chicago SO & Chorus *and for the 9th, which are celebrating today, the mythos MS* Yvonne Minton* (Australia I love you) the legendary *Pilar Lorengar* (Spain's best soprano product together with Montserrat) and the great *Stuart Burrows,T.* (from Wales) We are speaking for a SUPER LP set (9XLPs) from London Records (Decca) from 1976 in its Japan Issue. (breath taking overall material quality)


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Complete Works for Cello & Piano* Xavier Phillips (cello) & Francois-Frederic Guy (piano) on harmonia mundi









The first disc from this 2 CD set. This contains various variations with the main items being the first two sonatas for cello and piano.

A rather fine disc.


----------



## Itullian

Dimace said:


> At 7th May 1824 was the first performance of the greatest (for many people and for me, together with Mozart's Requiem) work in the history of music: *Of Beethoven's 9th Symphony in Wien.* I want to celebrate this occasion with a *Beethoven's Symphonies Set *of superlative quality, which pays extra attention to romantic elements of his music. *Sir Georg Solti, Chicago SO & Chorus *and for the 9th, which are celebrating today, the mythos MS* Yvonne Minton* (Australia I love you) the legendary *Pilar Lorengar* (Spain's best soprano product together with Montserrat) and the great *Stuart Burrows,T.* (from Wales) We are speaking for a SUPER LP set (9XLPs) from London Records (Decca) from 1976 in its Japan Issue. (breath taking overall material quality)
> 
> View attachment 154911


One of my favorite 9ths.


----------



## SanAntone

*pieter wispelwey | bach cello suites
*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! This is really great  Never heard of Grechaninov before.


----------



## RockyIII

*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in C major, op. 76 no. 3 "Emperor"

St. Lawrence String Quartet

This is a live performance from today. I have seen this quartet in person many times over the last 20+ years at the annual Spoleto Festival in Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## Itullian

WTC Book 1


----------



## Barbebleu

Malx said:


> I saw Jarvi conduct the Royal Scottish National Orchestra at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall in December 2008 in Prokofiev's 5th Symphony and it was magnificent - the brass were suitably raucous when required.


Those were that days. When I was single I had a season ticket for a number of years for the RSNO when Järvi was the principal conductor at the City Halls before the concert hall had been built. Saw them there a barrow load of times and they were and are a very fine orchestra. The brilliant Edwin Paling was the first violin and leader then. Amazing musician.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Brahms and Tchaikovsky! All outstanding albums

Brahms: Cello Sonatas Starker Buchbinder.










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 Gilels, Reiner Chicago










Tchaikovsky: The Seasons. Lisitsa










Brahms: Piano Trios 1 (1889 revision) & 2. Tetzlaffs and Vogt










Brahms: String Quartets. Belcea Quartet.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

In Classical, presently:
*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.6
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*

A beautiful performance of one of my favourite Bruckner Symphonies. The Second Movement, playing as I type, is especially beautiful.

Earlier Today:
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No.40
Günter Wand & NDR Sinfonieorchester*

This is a beautifully balanced performance with a full but clear sound, full of detail without ever becoming bogged down or detrimental. It is well paced and wonderful recording.

*Frederic Delius: Florida Suite
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Sinfonia *

I haven't heard this for some time, it's always a pleasure to revisit it.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto In A Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich & David Oistrach. Angel reissue 1980's, originally 1969

View attachment 154915


----------



## Pelleas

Dawn Upshaw achieved something very few Anglophone singers have achieved: she sang French art songs in front of an always fussy Parisian public and won their hearts.
Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Jerome Ducros, piano
Live recording at the Theatre des Champs-Elysees in hommage of Jane Bathori.

Darius Milhaud: Chant de nourrice
Albert Roussel: Adieux
Arthur Honegger: Six poemes d'Alcools by Apollinaire
Darius Milhaud: L'Abandon
Erik Satie: Trois melodies de 1916
Charles Koechlin: Amphise et Melitta
Maurice Ravel: Histoires naturelles
Claude Debussy: Le Promenoir des deux amants
Henri Dutilleux: San Francisco Night


----------



## jkl

Cello concertos by Haydn


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue early 70's, originally 1968.

View attachment 154918


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips and Marco Antonio Garcia De Paz leading El Leon De Oro in music by Francisco Guerrero:


----------



## Bkeske

I'm on a Szell kick tonight, seem stuck in that section of the racks…

Szell conducts Debussy - La Mer & Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé, Suite No. 2 / Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte. The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey reissue 1970's, originally 1963. Radio station copy.

View attachment 154920


----------



## 13hm13

Die Toteninsel (1909)

Heinrich Schulz-Beuthen - Symphony No.5 "Reformationshymnus" - Adriano


----------



## 13hm13

Edward Elgar: Symphony No. 3 (Anthony Payne) [Paul Daniel]


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Samuel Barber - Piano Concerto; John Browning, piano & William Schuman - A Song of Orpheus; Leonard Rose, cello. 'First Recordings'. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964

View attachment 154931


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins

Giuliano Carmignola (violin) & Amandine Beyer (violin)

Gli incogniti


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23/ Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48**

Andrei Gavrilov (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-07-05

Recording Venue: 4-5 July 1979. No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road Studios, London

Philadelphia Orchestra **
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-02-09
Recording Venue: 9th February 1981. Old Metropolitan Opera House.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

_Czerny: Symphony No_s. *1* & 5

1997 recording

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Triple Concerto - Vinyl Edition

Géza Anda (piano), Pierre Fournier (cello), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay

Vinyl


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Those were that days. When I was single I had a season ticket for a number of years for the RSNO when Järvi was the principal conductor at the City Halls before the concert hall had been built. Saw them there a barrow load of times and they were and are a very fine orchestra. The brilliant Edwin Paling was the its violin and leader then. Amazing musician.


As you will appreciate that concert was a return to the old stomping ground for Jarvi and I reckon the players found another level for him on the night, you could see a sense of enjoyment in many of the players faces - great to see and indeed hear. The 1st half of the concert was Sibelius - Oceanides & Violin Concerto with Vadim Gluzman as soloist but it was the Prokofiev that has stuck in my mind.


----------



## Biwa

Mauricio Kagel: 
String Quartet No. 4

Tristan Keuris: 
String Quartet No. 1

Lagos Ensemble


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Quintet for Piano and Winds K452 & Beethoven, Quintet in E flat major Op 16 - Stephen Hough, Berlin Wind Quintet.*

A very pleasant gentle start to the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

Kiri Te Kanawa (Pamina), Peter Hofmann (Tamino), Edita Gruberova (Königin der Nacht), Kurt Moll (Sarastro), Kathleen Battle (Papagena), Philippe Huttenlocher (Papageno), Norbert Orth (Monostatos), Helena Döse, Ann Murray, Naoko Shara (Damen),

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From Karajan's 1963 cycle, the third gets a swift, tensely dramatic performance but the more elusive fourth is really something. In the slow movement Karajan finds not only echoes of Mozart and Haydn but pre-echoes of Wagner. A great performance.


----------



## Chilham

Liszt: Faust Symphony

Kurt Masur

Chor Des Reichssenders Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Klaus König


----------



## Bourdon

Gothos said:


> View attachment 154934
> View attachment 154935
> 
> 
> Disc 1


I think it was their very first recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss, Franz Schmidt and Max Reger - various orchestral works part seven of seven for late morning and afternoon.

_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for two pianos op.86, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):










_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):










_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ [_The Book with Seven Seals_] - oratorio for heldentenor, soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra, [Text: based on _The Revelation of St John_] (1935-37):










Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat (1942):
_Metamorphosen_ - study for 23 solo strings (1944-45):
Oboe Concerto in D (1945):
_Duett-Concertino_ in F for clarinet and bassoon with harp and string orchestra (1946-47):
_Symphonic Fragment_ for orchestra, arr. from the music to the ballet _Josephslegende_ op.63 (orig. 1912-14 - arr. 1947):










_Vier letzte Lieder_ [_Four Last Songs_] for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Hermann Hesse/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1948):

Plus twelve other songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra (orig. between 1885 and 1942):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> _Vier letzte Lieder_ [_Four Last Songs_] for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Hermann Hesse/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1948):
> 
> Plus twelve other songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra (orig. between 1885 and 1942):


I've heard countless other versions, and own quite a few others too, but this one remains my favourite. An all time classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Sinfonie sérieuse, Overtures & Tone Poems

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling


----------



## Enthusiast

The death of reason ... this is a disc I have been enjoying as an easy listen quite a lot recently. An easy listen but actually quite long - no matter the time flies by.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Smetana - Orchestral Works Volume 1

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Joe B

Paul Hillier leading Ars Nova Copenhagen:


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Symphony No.1

Philharmonia Orchestra Bernard Haitink

Symphony No.2

London Symphony Orchestra André Previn


----------



## eljr

Glass: Violin Concerto No.1 & Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Bruckner Orchester Linz, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 10th Feb 2017
Catalogue No: OMM0114


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Ballet Suite Op. 20/The Sleeping Beauty - Ballet Suite, Op.66/ Hamlet Op. 67

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1989-11-06
Recording Venue: 3 & 6 November, 1989. Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## SanAntone

*john cage | thirteen (version 1) (1992)
*


----------



## SanAntone

Joe B said:


> Paul Hillier leading Ars Nova Copenhagen:


I posted about this recently. I enjoyed that recording, a lot - what do you think?


----------



## Chilham

Monteverdi: Madrigals Book 8

Anthony Rooley

Consort Of Musicke, Paul Agnew, Richard Edgar-Wilson, Alan Ewing, Andrew King, Dame Emma Kirkby, Mary Nichols, Allan Parkes, Kristine Szulik, Evelyn Tubb


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154945


*Gustav Mahler*

Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Fritz Wunderlich, tenor
New Philharmonia and Philharmonia Orchestras
Otto Klemperer, conductor

1967, remastered 1998, reissued 2015


----------



## SanAntone

*frank zappa: the perfect stranger | ensemble intercontemporain*


----------



## Vasks

_On the record player_

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "The Marriage of Figaro" (Walter/Columbia)
J. C. Bach - Symphony in D, Op. 3, No. 1 (Marriner/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Cello Concerto in C (Rostropovich/London)
Schubert - Symphony #4 (Vaughn/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Violin Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

Symphony No. 39
Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Salvatore di Vittorio: Sinfonias 3 & 4

Chamber Orchestra of New York, Salvatore Di Vittorio

Release Date: 23rd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: 8579033
Label: Naxos
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Violin Concerto Ida Haendel
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra Paavo Berglund

Viola Concerto Nigel Kennedy
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra André Previn


----------



## eljr

Gombert: Masses & Motets

The Sound and the Fury

Release Date: 7th May 2021
Catalogue No: FB2105259
Label: Fra Bernardo
Length: 3 hours 43 minutes

I'll probably listen to an hour or so of this today.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some colourful music here (although I don't greatly care for the concerto):









But this has a lot more substance:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 Op. 26*
Jascha Heifetz, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Malcolm Sargent, cond.
Rec. 1951

I know, what am I doing listening to Heifetz when I've barely dented the Grumiaux set that arrived last month?*









*


----------



## Enthusiast

The two Dons (Quixote and Juan - both great performances IMO) from this set:


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live today via the Digital Concert Hall.

A bit of a different program today, but thus far, very enjoyable.

View attachment 154953

View attachment 154954


----------



## senza sordino

Some of this 'n' that the past couple of days:

Clarke, Babajanian and Martin Piano Trios. A wonderful disk. 









Debussy, Elgar and Respighi Violin Sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse









Respighi Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions, Roman Festivals









Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances Suites 1, 2 and 3 and Trittico Botticelliano. Very enjoyable. And one of my favorite album covers. 









Bartok Contrasts, Khachaturian Trio for clarinet violin and piano, Milhaud Suite for violin clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'histoire du soldat. One of my favorite disks. This combination of instruments is very interesting. Very nice music and terrific sound.


----------



## Gothos

Paid $1.25 for this because I hadn't heard a lot of Bartok's work.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Good idea,


----------



## Mark Dee

This is the only Solomon recording I have, but hugely enjoyable. Today I focussed on the Schumann side of the disc. Initially released in 1958, it still sounds as fresh today as it did 63 years ago...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various keyboard and chamber works part one tonight. If anyone is keen on Max Reger's organ works but unfamiliar with those of Schmidt then I would enthusiastically suggest investigating the latter. The chamber music of Schmidt is consistent in both quality and specific gravity - the gravy isn't quite as luxurious as Reger's but this is still Late Romanticism _in excelsis_.

_(3) Kleine Fantasiestücke nach ungarischen Nationalmelodien_ for cello and piano (1892):
_Romance_ in A for piano (1922):










_Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ in D for organ, based on _The Royal Fanfares_ from the opera _Fredigundis_] (orig. 1916 - rev. 1924):
_Fantasy and Fugue_ in D for organ (1923-24):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat for organ (1924):
_Toccata_ in C for organ (1924):
_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ (1925):










String Quartet no.1 in A (1925):










Quintet in G for piano left-hand, two violins, viola and cello (1926):


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

CD 13

Concertos

*Bach*

Concerto in A minor fot four Harpsichords BWV 1065


----------



## Mark Dee

Tragic Overture in D Minor, Op. 81 - Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel, Conductor


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Double Concertos*The Academy of Ancient Music directed by Christopher Hogwood on L'Oiseau Lyre









An enjoyable disc of Bach Double Concertos


----------



## WVdave

Béla Bartók; Concerto For Orchestra
Leoš Janáček;Sinfonietta 
George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks - ML 6215, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1966.


----------



## mparta

WVdave said:


> Béla Bartók; Concerto For Orchestra
> Leoš Janáček;Sinfonietta
> George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks - ML 6215, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1966.
> 
> View attachment 154959


Is this with some alternative ending to the Bartok? I seem to remember that.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - Book 1* Angela Hewitt (piano) on hyperion









Book 1 of Bch's Well-Tempered Clavier performed on the piano by Angela Hewitt.

This is a safe and musical performance. Some may call it on the bland side - but in many ways that is a virtue.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Helsinki PO - Berglund_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Sullivan: String Quartet in D Minor*
The Yeomans String Quartet

Streaming this performance and listening for the first time, I'm really enjoying this single movement piece. It certainly makes a positive first impression.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Itullian

Eroica


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gubaidulina, Feast During a Plague*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
_Helsinki PO - Berglund_


----------



## Bkeske

Installed my mono cart….it's been a while.

Bruno Walter conducts Bruckner - Te Deum & Mahler - Kindertotenlieder (Songs On The Death Of Infants). Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono

View attachment 154963


----------



## HighDesertGaze

Rmathuln said:


> *I know, what am I doing listening to Heifetz when I've barely dented the Grumiaux set that arrived last month?*


Grumiaux has a set?! I have a 2CD of him playing Mozart's five violin concertos. I'm going to have to look this up. Thanks for the tip (however inadvertent it may have been).


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Wagner - Die Meistersinger & Die Götterdämmerung. Chicago Symphony. RCA Victor Red Seal 'shadow dog', date unknown, 1960ish Mono

View attachment 154965


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_Vienna PO - Pierre Monteux_


----------



## Rmathuln

HighDesertGaze said:


> Grumiaux has a set?! I have a 2CD of him playing Mozart's five violin concertos. I'm going to have to look this up. Thanks for the tip (however inadvertent it may have been).


https://www.amazon.com/Arthur-Grumiaux-Collection/dp/B08PJP599K/


----------



## Bkeske

Sviatoslav Richter Plays Rachmaninoff Concerto No. 1 w/State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R., Kurt Sanderling Conductor & Saint-Saëns Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian" w/Moscow Youth Symphony Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin Conductor. Monitor Records 1957. Mono

View attachment 154968


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You Are Light and Morning":


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Variations On A Rococo Theme For 'Cello And Orchestra In A Major, Op. 33 & Weber - Overture To "Der Freischütz" / Overture To "Oberon". New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1952 Mono….a really well recorded mono recording.

View attachment 154969


----------



## WNvXXT

Beaux Arts Trio
Schumann: The Complete Piano Trios/Piano Quartet/Piano Quintet

1. Sehr lebhaft
2. Mit innigem Ausdruck
3. In mässiger Bewegung
4. Nicht zu rasch


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

Quatuor Modigliani

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112


----------



## Bkeske

Britten conducts Britten - Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, OP. 68 & Haydn - Concerto in C for Cello and Orchestra. The English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello. London 1964 Mono

I have this LP in stereo, but have never played this mono version yet.

Yea, can already tell, this is a very good mono recording.

View attachment 154970


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 2

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## Bkeske

Budapest String Quartet - Beethoven: The Six Quartets, Op. 18. Columbia Odyssey 3LP box set reissue 1969, originally 1959 Columbia Masterworks (originally recorded 1951). Mono

Wonderful.

View attachment 154971


----------



## 13hm13

LVB Sy 6 .... on ....

Pierre Monteux - Pierre Monteux: Complete Decca Recordings (24CD Box Set, 2019)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Perahia and members of the ECO performing Mozart and Beethoven Quintets for Piano and Winds.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto in modo misolidio/Metamorphoseon modi XII, theme &
variations for orchestra, P. 169

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV597
Vivaldi: Credo, RV592
Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV610


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer



> Gramophone Magazine March 2010
> 
> …these are performances of style and understanding into which Paul Dyer and his fine period orchestra have plunged with freshness, buoyancy and joyful enthusiasm. …immensely enjoyable and inspiriting performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various keyboard and chamber works part two for late morning and early afternoon. Had to smile at Schmidt's sense of understatement with the title _Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ - put together they weigh in at 37 minutes 

_Four Little Chorale Preludes_ for organ (1926):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C for organ (1927):
_Fugue_ in F for organ (1927):
_Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ for organ (1928):










String Quartet no.2 in G (1929):










Quintet in B-flat for piano left-hand, clarinet, violin, viola and cello (1932):


----------



## Malx

*Czerny, Symphony No 1 - Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinaos.*

A nice selection for this weeks Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
> _Vienna PO - Pierre Monteux_





13hm13 said:


> LVB Sy 6 .... on ....
> 
> Pierre Monteux - Pierre Monteux: Complete Decca Recordings (24CD Box Set, 2019)
> 
> View attachment 154972


I saw that, "He who should not be mentioned", recommended Monteaux/VP's LvB 6th on his YouTube channel yesterday.

On the basis I have Harnoncourt's 6th, which DH likened to listening to an oil slick, and I didn't enjoy, I'm motivated to try something new.

What do you think to Monteaux?


----------



## Joe B

Sabine Devieilhe and Alexandre Tharaud performing French melodies:


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé

Orchestre de Paris, Choeurs de l'Opéra National de Paris
Jean Martinon
Recorded: 1974-07-10
Recording Venue: 8-10 July 1974: Salle Wagram, Paris


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Paul Hillier leading Ars Nova Copenhagen:





SanAntone said:


> I posted about this recently. I enjoyed that recording, a lot - what do you think?


This is a really good disc. The choir is excellent; the recording as well.

The pieces on this disc were unknown by me prior to my first listen, and outside of Arvo Part, I was unfamiliar with the other composers as well.

Thinking back about listening yesterday morning (on my headphone rig as my wife was still asleep), I was impressed with the sound of the choir in the space chosen for the recording. Hillier has this choir performing together perfectly. At one point it sounded like Hillier was playing a pipe organ of human voices.

Another good disc for the collection. I think this was my 4th listen. It gets better each time I give it a spin.


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Arvo Pärt: Creator Spiritus

Chris Watson (tenor), Else Torp (soprano), Paul Hillier (baritone) & Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ)

Theatre of Voices, Ars Nova Copenhagen & NYYD Quartet, Paul Hillier (artistic director)

Release Date: 2nd Apr 2012
Catalogue No: HMU807553
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Pelleas

Henri Dutilleux: piano works, Anne Queffelec, piano


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen:


----------



## Rogerx

Swedish Romantic Violin Concertos

Tobias Ringborg (violin)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Niklas Willen

Aulin, T: Violin Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 14
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 2
Stenhammar: Two Sentimental Romances for violin and orchestra, Op. 28


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> I saw that, "He who should not be mentioned", recommended Monteaux/VP's LvB 6th on his YouTube channel yesterday.
> 
> On the basis I have Harnoncourt's 6th, which DH likened to listening to an oil slick, and I didn't enjoy, I'm motivated to try something new.
> 
> What do you think to Monteaux?


Yes, my listening to Monteux's recording yesterday was prompted by it's mention by Horowitz, but it also arose because I realized I had never listened to the Pastoral conducted by Monteux, and with two active subscriptions to streaming services it was easy to listen (I strangely couldn't find that cycle on Qobuz but it was present on Tidal).

In short, it is a very fine recording. I may still give a very slight edge to Bohm's recording with the same orchestra. The Monteux recording is probably better recorded (or at least has aged better) than Walter's recording with the Columbia SO, since it seems to have a bit less surface noise, and it is well recorded, despite the vintage.

I have listened over the years to the Bohm's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic, Walter's with the Columbia SO (stereo), Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra and more recently with the Kletzki recording he used for his sound samples and also appreciate "period performances" by e.g. Anima Eterna and Immerseel. The Monteux recording will probably also join them in my rotation. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I probably still have a bit of a soft spot for the Bohm/VPO recording.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Offenbach - Overture to "Orpheus in the Underworld" (Karajan/Angel)
Tchailovsky - Provovedsky March (Lazarev/ABC Classics)
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Graffman/Columbia)*


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> Yes, my listening to Monteux's recording yesterday was prompted by it's mention by Horowitz, but it also arose because I realized I had never listened to the Pastoral conducted by Monteux, and with two active subscriptions to streaming services it was easy to listen (I strangely couldn't find that cycle on Qobuz but it was present on Tidal).
> 
> In short it is a very fine recording. I may still give a very slight edge to Bohm's recording with the same orchestra. The Monteux recording is probably better recorded (or at least has aged better) than Walter's recording with the Columbia SO, since it seems to have a bit less surface noise, and it is well recorded, despite the vintage.
> 
> I have listened over the years to the Bohm's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic, Walter's with the Columbia SO (stereo) and more recently with the Kletzki recording he used for his sound samples and also appreciate "period performances" by e.g. Anima Eterna and Immerseel. The Monteux recording will probably also join them in my rotation. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I probably still have a bit of a soft spot for the Bohm/VPO recording.


Ages since I listened to Bohm but I remember loving it years ago. I think the Monteux as a set if very good and the Pastoral fine. The other two performances that emcompass the spectrum of what's done with a large orchestra are Furtwaengler, which is a metaphysical wonder to me, takes me out of this time, and HvK, much to be expected with great playing and a sense of shape that doesn't really give me the "time in the countryside" feeling, I think he finds an undercurrent of "get me out of the countryside, I have a musical kernel in my head that needs to hatch".

Hard to imagine a piece of music more captivating to a young person, my first hearings, with that last movement melody. Beethoven, tune smith, who knew? And yet, even this "tune" is built, structured, worked out, pulled from the ether like Michelangelo pulled a figure out of a stone.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_Czech Philharmonic - Kletzki_


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Further exploring this box with fine music

Overture: Portsmouth Point
Comedy Overture: Scapino London Symphony Orchestra Anré Previn
Siesta Northern Sinfonia of England Richard Hickox
Sonata for strings City of London Sinfonia Richard Hickox
Cello Concerto Lyn Harrel City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Simon Rattle


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Cappricio*

This is my first exposure to this piece. The recording is well done, but I'm one of those pathetic people who aren't moved by Stravinsky's neoclassical period.


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> Ages since I listened to Bohm but I remember loving it years ago. I think the Monteux as a set if very good and the Pastoral fine. The other two performances that emcompass the spectrum of what's done with a large orchestra are Furtwaengler, which is a metaphysical wonder to me, takes me out of this time, and HvK, much to be expected with great playing and a sense of shape that doesn't really give me the "time in the countryside" feeling, I think he finds an undercurrent of "get me out of the countryside, I have a musical kernel in my head that needs to hatch".
> 
> Hard to imagine a piece of music more captivating to a young person, my first hearings, with that last movement melody. Beethoven, tune smith, who knew? And yet, even this "tune" is built, structured, worked out, pulled from the ether like Michelangelo pulled a figure out of a stone.


I love Karajan's cycles, particularly his 1963, but also like his 1977 cycle and his 1984 Eroica, and while I do certainly thoroughly enjoy his recording of the Pastoral symphony, I do agree however that he often sounds rushed conducting it. Interestingly I suspect some period performance recordings probably play it at an even faster clip but manage to pull it off. I particularly enjoy the recording of the Pastoral with Anima Eterna Brugge and Immerseel, and have listened to it also by Krivine and La Chambre Philharmonique although not recently. It would be interesting to compare their timing and tempo with that of Karajan.

Furtwangler has never clicked with me. Some of this is due to the sound quality of the recording, which I do find quite objectionable, but even when I try to ignore the recorded sound quality (not easy), I am often left wondering what the whole fuss is about. Of course many do admire his recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn string quartets op. 17 with Leipziger quartet  All day!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, Tympani, and Strings*

I haven't clicked with Stravinsky's neoclassicism, but it's strange that I do like Poulenc, who says of Stravinsky that his music is where he drew his honey from.


----------



## johnnysc

Messiaen - L'Ascension


----------



## Enthusiast

More Strauss, including another Don Quixote (after Reiner's yesterday):









Tod Und Verklärung from this:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 154985


*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

Études-Tableaux, op. 33
Études-Tableaux, op. 39

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2015


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Columbia SO - Walter
_


----------



## haziz

*Fernandes de Freitas Branco - Violin Concerto*
_Alexandre da Costa - Extremadura SO - Jesus Amigo_


----------



## Enthusiast

It's supposed to be "difficult" but it seemed to go down easily to me - a perfect choice for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## cougarjuno

Sallinen String Quartets


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, Tympani, and Strings*
> 
> I haven't clicked with Stravinsky's neoclassicism, but it's strange that I do like Poulenc, who says of Stravinsky that his music is where he drew his honey from.


7uj

The violin concerto is a very approachable piece, but I think my favorite single piece and set comes from Igor Markevitch on Philips, with a Histoire du Soldat and Jean Cocteau that is unbeatable, as is their Apollon Musagete (one of my all time favorite recordings of anything)










I'm sure these have been repackaged and repurposed many times, but I love this box, a keeper if ever there were one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

I really enjoyed listening to the Sonata for strings and the Cello Concerto,looking forward to listen to the next recording.

Coronation March (1937) : Crown Imperial
Coronation March (1953) : Orb and Sceptre London Philharmonic Sir Adrian Boult
Johannesburg Festival Overture
"Spitfire"Preliude and Fugue Groves
The Battle of Britain - Suite Carl Davis
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith Handley


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various keyboard and chamber works part three of three for the rest of today.

_Chorale Prelude_ for organ - variations on Joseph Haydn's _Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser_ a.k.a. _Emperor's Hymn_ (1933):
_Chorale Prelude_ for organ - variations on the hymn _Der Heiland ist erstanden_ [_The Saviour is Risen_] (1934):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A for organ (1934):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in A-flat for organ (1935):










_Fuga solemnis_ for organ with opening and ending for six trumpets, six horns, three trombones, bass tuba and kettledrums (1937):










_Toccata_ in D-minor for piano left-hand (1938):










Quintet in A for piano left-hand, clarinet, violin, viola and cello (1938):


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_New York Philharmonic - Walter_ (1954 - Mono)


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Brahms: Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Leon Fleisher. Epic 1962 Mono

View attachment 154992


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the Czerny suggestion a few posts back.
Here's what's on my disc spinner at the moment ....

Sy 5 on ...

Carl Czerny - Symphonies Nos.1 & 5 - Nikos Athinäos


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_NDR SO - Wand_


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of the Schumann violin concerto (linked to the recent thread on the topic).


----------



## Bourdon

Bruckner

Symphony No.6


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_NDR SO - Wand_


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Czerny: Symphony No. 1. Frankfurt Brandenburg State Orchestra. For Saturday Symphony. Genial and generic.










Bach: Cantatas for the fifth Sunday after Easter. BWV 86, 87, 97. Gardiner et al.










Elgar: Symphony No. 3 (Realized by Anthony Payne). Colin Davis. LSO. Remembering Anthony Payne. Thank you for this.










French Renaissance Court music; Châteaux de la Loire. Delightful.










Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85, Hecker, de Waart, Antwerp. Excellent performance


----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Beethoven - Concertos 2 & 4 For Piano And Orchestra. The Philadelphia Orchestra w/Rudolf Serkin. Columbia Masterworks 1955 Mono

View attachment 154996


----------



## mparta

it ate my post because it thought I wasn't logged in

Very good, very good playing, sober and beautiful. Very effective performance. Happy I got this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Alexander Scriabin* (1871-1915) 
The Poem Of Ecstasy (_Le Poem de l'extase_) Op. 54 (1905-08) - _ 20 mins

_Philadelphia Orchestra, Ricardo Muti. EMI. CD.

I have this and the Ashkenazy on CD and this one knocks the spots off Vlad's performance .......


----------



## Mark Dee

Purchased for the princely sum of 20p in amongst a job lot of CDs bought from ebay. Played by The Dowland Consort, led by Jakob Lindberg. Just right for a Sunday evening.


----------



## Itullian

The Mozart concertos


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> Yes, my listening to Monteux's recording yesterday was prompted by it's mention by Horowitz, but it also arose because I realized I had never listened to the Pastoral conducted by Monteux, and with two active subscriptions to streaming services it was easy to listen (I strangely couldn't find that cycle on Qobuz but it was present on Tidal).
> 
> In short, it is a very fine recording. I may still give a very slight edge to Bohm's recording with the same orchestra. The Monteux recording is probably better recorded (or at least has aged better) than Walter's recording with the Columbia SO, since it seems to have a bit less surface noise, and it is well recorded, despite the vintage.
> 
> I have listened over the years to the Bohm's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic, Walter's with the Columbia SO (stereo), Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra and more recently with the Kletzki recording he used for his sound samples and also appreciate "period performances" by e.g. Anima Eterna and Immerseel. The Monteux recording will probably also join them in my rotation. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I probably still have a bit of a soft spot for the Bohm/VPO recording.


Thank you.

Couldn't find Monteaux/VP's 6th on Apple and I ended up pulling the trigger on Dausgaard, another of DH's recommendations. Come back to Bohm another day.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale"

Thomas Dausgaard

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Glenn Gould - Bach: The Goldberg Variations. Columbia Masterworks 1956 Mono

View attachment 154998


----------



## consuono

Listening to this on YouTube lately


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2011
(3 SACD - set)
Listening to Wolfgang Rihm's "Séraphin Symphony" now.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, & 3
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati
Mercury - OL2-115, Mercury Living Presence, Olympian Series, 2 x Vinyl, LP, Mono, Vinyl, LP, Gatefold, US, 1965.


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: Flute Concertos Op. 10

Richard Tognetti

Emmanuel Pahud, Australian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Scottish Symphony, my favorite Mendy symphony.
This Bernstein series sounds fantastic!


----------



## mparta

consuono said:


> Listening to this on YouTube lately
> 
> View attachment 154999


The first recording of Boris that held my attention. I think the opening scene, the herald, Schelkalov, is Alexander Voroshilov? and he just knocks me over!! the passion in those proclamations hooks me and there's no going back.. A little strange, I guess, it's a minor role, but it works.
I have never understood the criticisms of this performance except for the Boris, and both Lloyd and Koscherga (sp?) have made me rethink what I expect from Boris. 
But still, I come back to this occasionally.


----------



## Dimace

Beautiful CDS. Wand is MEISTER with the Great Anton.


----------



## Bkeske

Eduard van Beinum conducts Brahms - Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Opus 73. Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam. Epic, I believe 1956, Mono

View attachment 155003


----------



## Bkeske

Bruno Walter conducting Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'. Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1959 Mono

View attachment 155004


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just heard string quintet op. 16 by Sergei Taneyev and fell in love with the slow movement.


----------



## haziz

While driving today and listening to the local NPR radio station:
*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
_Boston SO - Haitink_ (Live - I believe this was recorded in Symphony Hall in 2017 )


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
_NDR SO - Wand_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

…back to stereo…

In a homage to Mothers Day ;-)

Szell conducts Strauss - Symphonia Domestica. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964

View attachment 155007


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Anonymous and Various Spanish Composers*
La Morra
-Arianna Savall - voice, harp
-Petter Udland Johansen - voice, fiddle
-Corina Marti - flutes, harpsichord, direction
-Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute
-Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
_
Ramée_


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155008


*Serge Prokofiev*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, op. 80
Five Melodies, op. 35bis
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D major, op. 94bis

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Steven Osborne, piano

2014


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway:









*William Byrd:* Cibavit eos
*Tomas Luis de Victoria:* O magnum mysterium, motet
*Thomas Weelkes:* Alleluia, I heard a voice
*Thomas Weelkes:* When David Heard
*Arvo Pärt:* Magnificat
*Gustav Holst:* Nunc dimittis, H127
*Gabriel Jackson:* O Sacrum Convivium
*Anton Bruckner:* Christus factus est
*Charles Wood:* Nunc Dimittis in B flat
*Robert Walker:* As The Apple Tree
*Charles Villiers Stamford:* Ye Choirs Of New Jerusalem


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Festivals/Fountains of Rome/Pines of Rome

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## WNvXXT

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just heard string quintet op. 16 by Sergei Taneyev and fell in love with the slow movement.


Agree.

String Quintet No. 2 in C Major, Op. 16
Ensemble: Taneyev Quartet
Composer: Sergey Ivanovich Taneyev

I. Allegro sostenuto
II. Adagio espressivo
III. Allegretto. Scherzando
IV. Finale. Vivace con fuoco. Prestissimo


----------



## Biwa

Juan Allende-Blin:

Echelons für Orgel
Mein blaues Klavier für Orgel
Drehorgel und Maultrommel
Transformations II für Orgel
Coral de Caracola für Orgel

Gerd Zacher (organ)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in a while. Still a fine disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos 3 & 5

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Caron, F: Accueilly M'a la Belle
Caron, F: Cuidez Vous
Caron, F: Du Tout Ainsi
Caron, F: Hélas M'Amour
Caron, F: Le Despourveu
Caron, F: Missa Accueilly m'a la Belle
Caron, F: Missa Clemens et Behogna
Caron, F: Missa Jesus Autem
Caron, F: Missa L'Homme Armé
Caron, F: Missa Sanguis Sanctorum
Caron, F: Mort ou Mercy
Caron, F: S'il est Ainsy


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Various works from:


----------



## HerbertNorman

Carl Maria von Weber : Clarinet and Bassoon concertos - Clarinet Quintet
Karl Leister - Milan Turkovic - Bamberger Symphoniker · Schneidt 
Vienna Chamber ensemble


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacques Ibert - various orchestral and chamber works. This is music which is charming, accessible and well-crafted, but that's not to say it's lightweight. Well, it is in parts, but what I'm trying to say is that it has a natural airiness about it without it being candy-floss fluffy. Perhaps Ibert is the member of _Les Six_ who never was.

Following that up with an enjoyable two-disc set of Darius Milhaud's orchestral music. To my discredit this is all I have by him, which is unjust as I think there is a lot more of Milhaud's music out there which would appeal to me. I suppose this serves well enough as a sort of starter pack but perhaps I might look back through Pelleas' recent Milhaud posts on this thread for further inspiration.

Apologies for small image of Ibert's chamber works recording - unable to scale up or find another.

_Escales_ - three pieces for orchestra (1922):
_Divertissement_ for orchestra (1929):
_Symphonie marine_ for orchestra (1931):
_Ouverture de fête_ for orchestra (1940):
_Bacchanale_ for orchestra (1956):










_Six pièces_ for harp solo (1916-17):
_Deux mouvements_ for two flutes (or flute and oboe), clarinet and bassoon (1921):
_Jeux_ - sonatine for flute and piano (1923):
_Le Jardinier de Samos_ for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello and percussion (1924):
_Française_ for guitar (1926):
_Aria_ for flute, violin and piano (1927):
_Trois pièces brèves_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn (1930):
_Pastoral_ for four pipes (1934):
_Paraboles_ for two guitars (1935):
_Ariette_ for guitar (1935):
_Cinq pièces en trio_ for oboe, clarinet and bassoon (1935):
_Entr'acte_ for flute and guitar (1935):
_L'Age d'or_ for saxophone and piano (1935-36):
_Pièce_ for flute solo (1936):
String Quartet (1937-42):
Trio for violin, cello and harp (1944):
_Deux interludes_ for flute, violin and harpsichord (1946):
_Étude-caprice pour un Tombeau de Chopin_ for cello (1949):
_Ghirlarzana_ for cello (1950):
_Caprilena_ for violin (1950):
_Impromptu_ for trumpet and piano (1950):
_Carignane_ for bassoon and piano (1953):










_Le bœuf sur le toit_ [_The Ox on the Roof_] - ballet by Jean Cocteau op.58 (1919):
_Ballade_ for piano and orchestra op.61 (1920):
_Cinq Études_ for piano and orchestra op.63 (1920):
_La création du monde_ for small orchestra - ballet by Blaise Cendrars op.81 (1923):
_Le Carnaval d'Aix_ op.83b for piano and orchestra, after the 1924 ballet _Salade_ op.83 (1926):
Piano Concerto no.1 op.127 (1933):
Piano Concerto no.4 op.295 no.4 (1949):
Harp Concerto op.323 (1953):


----------



## Pelleas

Musicologists and other commentators like to assert that Milhaud's music is "uneven" in quality, invention, and inspiration. Perhaps. I'd rather think of his opus in terms of him writing for different audiences. That's obvious in his commission-related works, for national, urban, academic and regional audiences. But he also wrote for an avant-garde audience, for ballet audiences whether in Paris or Monte Carlo, for a Jewish audience (several religious works), 
and for his close acquaintances and family. Knowledge of the intended audience helps to further appreciate his specific works.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pelleas

Exploring the work of Henri Tomasi. I am not sure when these twelve Corsican songs were composed but they are really ravishing! From a Decca LP. Recorded in Marseille in December 1973.







12 chants de l'Île de Corse 
Maîtrise Gabriel Fauré, Thérèse Farre-Fizio
Disque DECCA "Grands classiques" 117.008

1-:Vocero I 
2 : Chanson politique 
3 : Sérénade Barcarolle 
4 : Ninina (Lullaby) 
5 : U Mere Pastore (satirical electoral song)
6 : Lamentu di Spanettu (song for the death of a donkey) 
7 : O Piscator di l'Onda (fishermen song) 
8 :Vocero II 
9 : O Ziu Andria (Oh! Uncle Andrew) 
10 : Nana (Lullaby) 
11 : Vocero III 
12: U Merca,te in Feria (The Merchant at the Fair)


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Martinon conducting Debusssy, disc 1


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.*

*Vaughan Williams, Job-A Masque for Dancing - LPO, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 56


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155019


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Sonata No. 1, op. 45
Variations concertantes, op. 17
Lied ohne Worte, op. 109
Sonata No. 2, op. 58

Paul Watkins, cello
Huw Watkins, piano

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

Aimard's Liszt Project - Liszt with a variety of other composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Leonardo Balada - Maria Sabina (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bought for a few pennies - the first disc was missing but I already had Markevitch recordings of the Rite. I played the two Prokofiev suites - For the Love of 3 Oranges was OK, the Scythian Suite is an excellent account.


----------



## Skakner

*Messiaen - Preludes*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Beethoven: Symphony No.
8 in F major, Op. 93

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin Copland Schuller Bloch - Dorati & MSO


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3* 'Singulière'
_Malmo SO - Sixten Ehrling_


----------



## Enthusiast

More Prokofiev from records I don't play too often. The Love for 3 Oranges suite (again!) is done by Boult and I liked it a lot more that I remembered. The 5th symphony is done by Tuxen and is a pretty good account.









Someone mentioned the Markevitch recording of Stravinsky's Apollo on this thread yesterday. It is excellent!


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 7 & 8 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*


----------



## Skakner

*Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps*

Composed in a prisoner-of-war camp, during WW II.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> More Prokofiev from records I don't play too often. The Love for 3 Oranges suite (again!) is done by Boult and I liked it a lot more that I remembered. The 5th symphony is done by Tuxen and is a pretty good account.
> 
> View attachment 155025
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned the Markevitch recording of Stravinsky's Apollo on this thread yesterday. It is excellent!
> 
> View attachment 155026


Yes, just candy, it is so fine!! unfortunately the Symphony of Psalms that came with the Philips set is with a Russian orchestra that is markedly subpar.
But what Markevitch does with Apollon Musagete is just wonderful, and to add again, try to hear his L'Histoire du Soldat with Cocteau and Ustinov. Knockout music in a remarkable performance


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000vwq9
Violinist Augustin Hadelich performs the Barber concerto with the WDR Symphony Orchestra in Cologne, then the orchestra plays Mendelssohn's Fourth Symphony. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM 
Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969), Krzysztof Urbański (arranger) 
Scherzo for Piano 
WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cologne, Krzysztof Urbanski (conductor)

12:35 AM 
Samuel Barber (1910-1981) 
Violin Concerto, Op 14 
Augustin Hadelich (violin), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cologne, Krzysztof Urbanski (conductor)

12:59 AM 
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847) 
Symphony no 4 in A, Op 90 ('Italian') 
WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cologne, Krzysztof Urbanski (conductor)

01:31 AM 
Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936),Anatoly Lyadov (1855-1914),Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) 
Fugue in D minor; Sarabande in D minor; Polka in D; Excerpts from 'The Seasons' 
Maria Wloszczowska (violin), Joseph Puglia (violin), Timothy Ridout (viola), Xenia Jankovic (cello), Alasdair Beatson (piano)

01:56 AM 
Edouard Lalo (1823-1892) 
Symphonie espagnole in D minor, Op 21 
Augustin Hadelich (violin), Monte-Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Vasquez (conductor)

02:31 AM 
Anonymous 
Confitebor tibi, Domine (Psalm) for soprano, strings and continuo 
Claire Lefilliatre (soprano), Currende, Erik van Nevel (director)

02:51 AM 
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788) 
Concerto for flute and strings in G major, Wq.169 
Robert Aitken (flute), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

03:16 AM 
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976) 
6 Metamorphoses after Ovid 
Owen Dennis (oboe)

03:29 AM 
Albert Roussel (1869-1937), Henri de Regnier (author) 
Le Jardin mouille, Op 3 No 3 
Ola Eliasson (baritone), Mats Jansson (piano)

03:33 AM 
August de Boeck (1865-1937) 
Nocturne (1931) 
Flemish Radio Orchestra, Marc Soustrot (conductor)

03:42 AM 
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907) 
Lyric Pieces, Book 3 (Op.43) 
Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

03:55 AM 
Antonio Sacchini (1735-1786) 
Trio sonata in G major 
Violetas Visinskas (flute), Algirdas Simenas (violin), Gediminas Derus (cello), Daumantas Slipkus (piano)

04:06 AM 
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) 
4 Kontratanze (K.267) 
English Chamber Orchestra, Mitsuko Uchida (conductor)

04:13 AM 
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759) 
Air: 'Return, O God of hosts' from "Samson", Act 2 
Maureen Forrester (alto), I Solisti Zagreb, Antonio Janigro (conductor)

04:22 AM 
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) 
Two Hungarian Dances - no 11 in D minor, no 5 in G minor 
Sinfonia Varsovia, Robert Trevino (conductor)

04:31 AM 
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) 
Melody, from Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op 42 
Hyun-Mi Kim (violin), Seung-Hye Choi (piano)

04:35 AM 
Margo Kolar (b.1962), I.Hirv (author) 
Oo (The Night) (1998) 
Kaia Urb (soprano), Heiki Matlik (guitar)

04:38 AM 
Lodewijk De Vocht (1887-1977) 
Naar Hoger Licht (Towards a Higher Light), symphonic poem with cello solo (1933) 
Luc Tooten (cello), Flemish Radio Orchestra, Jan Latham-Koenig (conductor)

04:46 AM 
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) 
Five Scottish and Irish songs 
Stephen Powell (tenor), Lorraine Reinhardt (soprano), Linda Lee Thomas (piano), Gwen Thompson (violin), Eugene Osadchy (cello), Vancouver Chamber Choir, Jon Washburn (conductor)

05:00 AM 
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908) 
Svetliy prazdnik overture (Op.36) 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Vassily Sinaisky (conductor)

05:16 AM 
Leos Janacek (1854-1928) 
In the Mists 
David Kadouch (piano)

05:32 AM 
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809) 
Quartet for strings (Op.77`1) in G major Hob III/81 "Lobkowitz" 
Fine Arts Quartet

05:58 AM 
Heikki Suolahti (1920-1936) 
Sinfonia Piccola (1935) 
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kari Tikka (conductor)

06:20 AM 
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) 
The Nutcracker, suite, Op 71a (excerpts) 
Kotaro Fukuma (piano)








And some small birs, probably robins...Jovially twitting and chirping outsise!


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> Yes, just candy, it is so fine!! unfortunately the Symphony of Psalms that came with the Philips set is with a Russian orchestra that is markedly subpar.
> But what Markevitch does with Apollon Musagete is just wonderful, and to add again, try to hear his L'Histoire du Soldat with Cocteau and Ustinov. Knockout music in a remarkable performance


Yes, Markevitch's Symphony of Psalms was pretty awful! I have the Histoire du Soldat - as you say, remarkable!


----------



## Enthusiast

Another rarely played record. The Honegger is not a favourite for me among his works but it has moments. The Milhaud is an attractive work and the Hoddinott - I guess he is doomed to be forgotten now (unless Wales gets independence and needs to do some nation-building) - is quite striking.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Quintet in C Majot K515
Quintet in D Major K593

The Salomon Quartet


----------



## Skakner

Messiaen day today...

*Turangalila-Symphonie*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Mark Dee

In my humble opinion, this is not something to 'listen to' - this is something to become immersed in...


----------



## Pelleas

After listening to some songs he wrote in the 1930s, his popular ballad for saxophone and an opera from 1942, Henri Tomasi's Fanfares Liturgiques, completed in 1947, is the earliest work of his that drew all of my attention. The fourth movement, "Nocturnal Procession," with soprano, gave me the goose bumps.

His Requiem pour la paix was written a few years before, during German occupation and in 1945, only to be forgotten until revived in the 1980s. It is a pretty good, polished work but not especially earth-shattering. Tomasi was writing in a completely traditional style, apparently oblivious to all recent trends including neo-classicism.

Marie-Paule Lavogez, soprano
Massilia Trombone (trombone solo: André Vaïsse)
Choeur Départemental des Alpes Maritimes
Choeur Régional Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
Philharmonic Orchestra of Marseille
Michel Piquemal


----------



## perempe

István Várdai and the Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra (stream)
Conductor: Sebastian Lang-Lessing
cello: István Várdai

Schumann: Manfred Overture, Op. 115
Dvořák: Klid (Silent Woods) - for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 94

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - prelude
Elgar: Cello Concerto, Op. 85 - first and second movements
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - prelude to Act 3
Elgar: Cello Concerto, Op. 85 - third and fourth movements
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Isolde's Liebestod (concert version)

I'm a regular at their concerts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pelleas said:


> Exploring the work of Henri Tomasi. I am not sure when these twelve Corsican songs were composed but they are really ravishing!


Assuming these are sung by an unaccompanied female choir then they are from 1970. Tomasi originally composed four of them for voice and orchestra back in 1932 and then in 1961 produced a set of 18 for two female voices, female choir and ensemble .

https://www.henri-tomasi.fr/?lang=en


----------



## Itullian

Like the Amadeus Quartet?
This is excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Henze*

Undine


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

Arabella


----------



## Coach G

Today: two great American symphonies on YouTube:

*Philip Glass*: _Symphony #11 (2017) _(Pedro Vázquez Marín/Orquesta Sinfónica Metropolitana de Sevilla)
*William Schuman*: _Symphony #9 "The Ardeatine Caves" (1968)_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)

These are two of my favorite American symphonies. Glass' _Symphony #11_ has a feeling of perpetual motion, of forward thrust, in the minimalist style. William Schuman's _Symphony #9 "The Ardeatine Caves"_ is an intense piece of material. I'm sure if it's atonal, or just tonal but very gnarly. In any case, it carries a powerful emotional impact.


----------



## Barbebleu

Metamorphosen - Furtwangler, BPO 1947. Stunning.


----------



## SanAntone

*mendelssohn | string quartets - emerson*


----------



## Pelleas

Tomasi has some good piano music to offer, in spite of his lack of stylistic innovation. It is found in the realm of the exotic sounds of Laos in a suite called Féerie laotienne. The remainder of the program on this CD is less appealing and can even at times sound like basic piano music.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out the CD's tonight….

Lorin Maazel - The Cleveland Years box set, CD#5

View attachment 155041

View attachment 155042


----------



## SanAntone

*shostakovich | symphony no. 5 - london*


----------



## Joe B

Today's mail - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in music by Tomás Luis de Victoria and Alonso Lobo:








*Alonso Lobo:* Versa est in luctum
*Tomás Luis de Victoria:* Requiem Mass
*Alonso Lobo:* Lamentations Ieremiae Prophetae


----------



## Bkeske

Next up Mahler's 9th from the Mahler/Chailly box set. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. CD 10 & 11.

View attachment 155045


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish Nationa l Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Delibes: Coppélia - Suite
Delibes: La Source - suite
Delibes: Sylvia: Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 & Caprice Bohemien

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Sonata

Really enjoying Glazunov's symphonies recently. Listened to the first two yesterday, and I'll fire up the third right now


----------



## Rogerx

Vaňhal: Sacred Works

Alice Martini (soprano), Sylva Čmugrová (mezzo-soprano), Jaroslav Březina (tenor), Roman Janál (bass)

Boni Pueri, Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štryncl


----------



## Gothos

This gets better every time I listen to it.


----------



## perempe

Watch Bartók Spring concerts live at Mupa.hu!
There will be St John Passion by The English Baroque & Gardiner on Friday. On Monday the RPO with Petrenko will give a concert featuring Brahms' Symphony No. 4. Both concerts start at 7:30 CET.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109/ Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111

Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## elgar's ghost

After Jacques Ibert and Darius Milhaud yesterday it's a French miscellany for this morning and early afternoon with Georges Bizet, Emmanuel Chabrier and Édouard Lalo.

Symphony in C for orchestra (1855):
_L'Arlésienne_ - first suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play by Alphonse Daudet, arr. by Georges Bizet (orig. and arr. 1872):
_L'Arlésienne_ - second suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play by Alphone Daudet, posth. arr. by Ernest Guiraud (orig. 1872 - arr. by 1879):










_Lamento_ for orchestra (1875):
_España_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1883):
_Prélude pastoral_ and _Joyeuse marche_ - orchestral arrangements of _Prélude et marche française_ for piano duet (orig. 1883-85 - arr. 1888):
_Suite pastorale_ - orchestral arrangements of four pieces from _(10) Pièces pittoresques_ for piano (orig. 1881 - arr. 1888):
_Danse slave_ and _Fête polonaise_ from the comic opera _Le roi malgré lui_ (orig. 1883-87):
_Habanera_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1885 - arr. 1888):










Cello Sonata in A-minor (1856):
_Chants Russes_ for cello and piano - arrangement for cello and piano of second movement of _Concerto russe_ for violin and orchestra op.29 (orig. 1879 - arr. ????)
Cello Concerto in D-minor (1879):










_Symphonie espagnole_ for violin and orchestra in D-minor op.21 (1874):


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 95 & Op 130 + Grosse Fugue Op 133 - Suske Quartet.*

On this occasion I listened to the Grosse Fugue as a seperate piece - next time I'll programme it as the final movement of the Op 130.
I am enjoying this Suske set - clean lines, no excessive vibrato everthing they seem to do is at the service of the music.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Pelleas said:


> Exploring the work of Henri Tomasi. I am not sure when these twelve Corsican songs were composed but they are really ravishing! From a Decca LP. Recorded in Marseille in December 1973.
> View attachment 155018
> 
> 12 chants de l'Île de Corse
> Maîtrise Gabriel Fauré, Thérèse Farre-Fizio
> Disque DECCA "Grands classiques" 117.008
> 
> 1-:Vocero I
> 2 : Chanson politique
> 3 : Sérénade Barcarolle
> 4 : Ninina (Lullaby)
> 5 : U Mere Pastore (satirical electoral song)
> 6 : Lamentu di Spanettu (song for the death of a donkey)
> 7 : O Piscator di l'Onda (fishermen song)
> 8 :Vocero II
> 9 : O Ziu Andria (Oh! Uncle Andrew)
> 10 : Nana (Lullaby)
> 11 : Vocero III
> 12: U Merca,te in Feria (The Merchant at the Fair)


Listening to it now.Wonderful stuff, thanks so much for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Norma

Joan Sutherland (Norma), Marilyn Horne (Adalgisa), John Alexander (Pollione), Richard Cross (Oroveso), Yvonne Minton (Clotilde) & Joseph Ward (Flavio)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

String Quintet K515 & 516


----------



## SanAntone

*per nørgård | whirl's world - clarinet trio no. 2 "spell"*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Carlos Kleiber's classic recordings of Beethoven's 5th and 7th Symphonies, recorded in 1974 and 1976 still sound superb today.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Gerald Finzi : Cello concerto - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra , Vernon Handley - Yo Yo Ma playing the Cello


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Filled with charm and played so well by Boskovsky and his ensemble

Divertimento K247
"Posthorn Serenade" K320


----------



## Baxi

Mieczyslaw Karlowicz (1876-1909)

*Returning Waves op.09
A Sorrowful Tale op.13
Episode at a Masquerade op.14*

BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda

(2005)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7, etc.

Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## jkl

Brahms and Simon Rattle.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155052


*Erik Satie*

Gymnopédies 1-3
Gnossiennes 1-6
Nocturnes 1-5
Avant-dernières pensées - Idylle, Aubade, Meditation
Pieces froides - Trois airs à fuir
Pieces froides - Trois danses de travers
Deux reveries nocturnes
Prélude de la porte héroïque du ciel

Pascal Roge, piano

1984 and 1989, reissued 1996


----------



## Malx

After sampling a number of recordings of the piece I have on the shelves, I listened to:

*Verdi, Requiem - Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner.*


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Batiashvili: Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
 Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## HerbertNorman

Lucas & Arthur Jussen, Royal Concergebouw Orchestra in Amsterdam, conductor Stéphane Denève

Poulenc's concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor


----------



## Chilham

Remembering a friend who we lost overnight. Seemed fitting and hopefully uplifting.










Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale

Elena Cavini, La Venexiana & Claudio Cavina


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Honegger pieces:









And Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije conducted by Adrian Boult:


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Metamorphosen/ Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl, a much under-appreciated composer_

*Andrew Imbrie - Violin Concerto (Glenn/Columbia)
Andrew Imbrie - String Quartet #2 (California SQ/Stereo Records)
Andrew Imbrie - Symphony #3 (Farberman/CRI)*


----------



## Malx

*Taverner, Missa Mater Christi sanctissima - The Sixteen, Harry Christophers.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt
Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation
Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

More records I haven't played for a while. Prokofiev's 1st and 6th from the old (and actually pretty good) Weller set.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

Chilham said:


> Remembering a friend who we lost overnight. Seemed fitting and hopefully uplifting.


I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Louis Spohr - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Potpourri no.2_ in B-flat for three violins, viola and cello op.22 (1807):










Nonet in F for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass op.31 (1813):










Violin Concerto no.8 [_In Form einer Gesangsszene_] in A-minor op.47 (1816):










String Quartet no.12 in C op.45 no.1 (1818):
String Quartet no.13 in E-minor op.45 no.2 (1818):










Double String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.65 (1823):
Double String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.77 (1827):


----------



## Malx

New arrival today, picked up for not a lot, new, on ebay. 
A nice cross section of works performed by a quartet I previously had few recordings of.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76 No 3 'Emperor' - Alban Berg Quartet.*


----------



## Enthusiast

I felt Wagner creeping up on me over the past few days so today I gave in ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Henry V
Troilus and Cressida ( interlude)
As you like it suite
A Historry of the English-Speaking Peoples-March
Hamlet Funeral march
Richard III - prelude
Richard III a Shakespeare Suite

I really liked the Variations on a Theme by Hindemith


----------



## bharbeke

This is an amazing performance of Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante:


----------



## Skakner

*Messiaen - Turangalîla Symphonie*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Mitterer

mixture V - for organ and electronics
die zeit spielt keine rolle - for organ solo
vox acuta - for organ solo
bwv.org - for organ and electronics

SACD


----------



## Red Terror

Benchmark Rachmaninoff set of symphonies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155067


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Serenade to Music
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on Greensleeves
English Folks Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Itullian

Disc ll
Brahms piano concerto #2
Schumann Fantasie in C major op.17


----------



## Mark Dee

40 and 41 always seem to go together well...


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Keyboard Concertos BWV 1052-1053*


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Symphonien No.3 "Eroica" & No.8; Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell / Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'


----------



## Bkeske

Chilham said:


> Remembering a friend who we lost overnight. Seemed fitting and hopefully uplifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
> 
> Elena Cavini, La Venexiana & Claudio Cavina


Sorry to hear that. Condolences.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155076


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Otello

Orchestre et Chœurs de l'Opéra Bastille
Myung-Whun Chung

1994


----------



## Bkeske

Chailly conducts Varèse. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. London 2 CD set 1998.

CD 2 : Un Grand Sommeil Noir (Original Version) , Offrandes, Octandre, Intégrales, Ecuatorial, Ionisation, Density 21.5, Déserts, Dance For Burgess

View attachment 155081


----------



## pmsummer

L'HOMME ARMÉ
_A musical journey into the music of the Court of Burgundy in the 15th century._
*Alexandre Agricola - Antoine Busnois - Gilles Binchois - Guillaume Dufay - Johannes Ockeghem - John Dunstable - Josquin des Pres - Robert Morton*
Studio de Musique Ancienne de Montreal
Andrew McAnerney - director
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: 5 Clarinet Quartets

Lajos Rozmán (clarinet), Zsolt Kalló (violin), Gábor Rác (viola), Csilla Vályi (cello)


----------



## Bkeske

From the George Szell DECCA and Philips Recordings 1951-1969 collection: CD 2

Mendelssohn A Midsummer Night's Dream and Incidental Music recorded in the Concertgebouw, 2-4 December 1957. Released by Philips 1958

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 recorded in Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, LSO. September 1962. Released by Decca 1971

View attachment 155082


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Streichquintett C-dur = String Quintet = Quintette À Cordes D 956
Emerson String Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich
Deutsche Grammophon - D 125035, CD, Album, Stereo, US, 1992.


----------



## WNvXXT

Spohr: String Quartets
String Quartet No. 12 in C Major, Op. 45, No. 1
New Budapest Quartet

I. Allegro
II. Scherzo. Vivace
III. Andante Grazioso
IV. Finale. Presto


----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte- Alexander Krichel (piano)

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Biwa

Charles Koechlin: Organ Works

2 Nocturnes, Op. 32b 
2 Vocalises, Op. 212b 
4 Chorales, Op. 98 (1)
14 Chants pour flûte et piano, Op. 157b 
Adagio for organ, Op. 201 
Adagio for organ, Op. 211 
Adagio for organ, Op. 226 
Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 
Chansons de Bilitis, Op. 39 
Choral in F minor, Op. 90bis 
Fugue, Op. 133 No. 2 
Fugue modale, Op. 204bis 
Les Bandar-log, Op. 176 
Morceau de lecture pour la flute, Op.218 
Organ Sonatine, Op. 107 No. 1 
Organ Sonatine, Op. 107 No. 2 
Organ Sonatine, Op. 107 No. 3 
Requiem des pauvres bougres, Op. 161 
Sonata for Piano and Flute, Op.52 
Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 53

Christian Schmitt (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder

Lucia Popp (soprano),

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Remembering a friend who we lost overnight. Seemed fitting and hopefully uplifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
> 
> Elena Cavini, La Venexiana & Claudio Cavina


 My condolences Chilham.


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Remembering a friend who we lost overnight. Seemed fitting and hopefully uplifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
> 
> Elena Cavini, La Venexiana & Claudio Cavina


Sorry to hear this,my condolences.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Before committing his excellent Minnesota cycle to disc, BBC Music Magazine had issued these live performances of the 6th and 8th Symphonies with Osmo Vänska conducting the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, and very fine they are too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Malx

*Fanny Mendelssohn, String Quartet & Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet No 6 - Ebene Quartet.*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000vyg4
From Turin, RAI Symphony Orchestra and conductor Daniel Harding play Bruckner's Fifth Symphony. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM 
Anton Bruckner (1824-1896) 
Symphony No. 5 in B flat 
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding (conductor)

01:45 AM 
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) 
32 Variations in C minor (WoO.80) 
Irena Kobla (piano)

01:57 AM 
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847) 
Quartet for strings No 2 Op 13 in A minor 
Johnston Quartet

02:31 AM 
Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) 
Missa Dei filii (Missa ultimarum secundat) ZWV.20 
Martina Jankova (soprano), Wiebke Lehmkuhl (contralto), Krystian Adam Krzeszowiak (tenor), Felix Rumpf (bass), Dresden Chamber Choir, Wrocław Baroque Orchestra, Václav Luks (conductor)

03:12 AM 
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849) 
Piano Sonata no 2 in B flat minor, Op 35 
Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

03:35 AM 
Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751) 
Trumpet Concerto in B flat, Op 7 no 3 
Ivan Hadliyski (trumpet), Kamerorchester, Alipi Naydenov (conductor)

03:44 AM 
Henry Eccles (c.1675-1745) 
Sonata for double bass and piano 
Gary Karr (double bass), Harmon Lewis (piano)

03:52 AM 
Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842) 
Ballet music from Anacreon 
Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenard (conductor)

04:01 AM 
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767) 
Overture in F for 2 oboes, 2 horns & bassoon (La Chasse) TWV 55:F9 
Les Ambassadeurs

04:12 AM 
Milko Lazar (b.1965) 
Prelude (Allegro moderato) 
Mojca Zlobko-Vajgl (harp), Bojan Gorisek (piano)

04:21 AM 
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893), Markus Theinert (arranger) 
The Nutcracker Suite, op 71a 
Brass Consort Koln

04:31 AM 
Otto Nicolai (1810-1849) 
Overture, The Merry Wives of Windsor 
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lukasz Borowicz (conductor)

04:40 AM  
Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959) 
3 Czech dances for piano 
Anastasia Vorotnaya (piano)

04:49 AM 
Arnaut Daniel (c.1150-c.1200) 
2 Chansons: Dohl mot son plan e prim & Lo ferm voler qu'el cor m'intra 
Sequentia Koln

04:59 AM 
Antoine Reicha (1770-1836) 
Trio for French horns Op 82 
Jozef Illes (french horn), Jan Budzak (french horn), Jaroslav Snobl (french horn)

05:09 AM 
Claude Debussy (1862-1918) 
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune 
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Donald Runnicles (conductor)

05:18 AM 
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) 
4 Gesänge, Op 32 
Ruud van der Meer (baritone), Rudolf Jansen (piano)

05:29 AM 
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907) 
String Quartet no 2 in F (unfinished) 
Ensemble Fragaria Vesca

05:49 AM 
Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787) 
Pieces for viola da gamba 
Rainier Zipperling (viola da gamba)

06:05 AM 
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931) 
Quintet for wind (Op.43) 
Cinque Venti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Louis Spohr - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.12 in A op.79 (1828):
Violin Concerto no.13 in E op.92 (c. 1835):










Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1828):
Symphony no.6 in G [_Historische Sinfonie im Stil und Geshmack vier verschiedener Zeitabschnitte_] op.116 (1839):










Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.119 (1841):










String Quintet no.5 in G-minor op.106 (c. 1838):
String Quintet no.6 in E-minor op.129 (1845):


----------



## HerbertNorman

The Brandenburg Concertos

Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki

I've come to love these more and more


----------



## Rogerx

Something completely different:



Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

Violin Concertos Roberto Michelucci


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, String Quartet No 20 K499 'Hoffmeister' / Hoffstetter, Serenade / Beethoven, String Quartet No 16 Op 135 - Alban Berg Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* ' Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_










*
Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_du Pre - LSO - Barbirolli_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 1-2-3 & 5

Wilhelm Backhaus


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - Violin Sonata in D, K306 - Szeryng/Haebler


Bartok - String Quartet #4 - Takacs Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Borodin's symphonies:


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Aus Italien, Op. 16/Macbeth, Op. 23

Staatskapelle Dresden- Rudolf Kempe


----------



## vincula

A new discoverment _chez Vincula_: the work of *Deborah Drattell*. I do like what I'm hearing so far!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Work in Progress [Concert Overture] (Handley/Lyrita)
Boughton - Flute Concerto (Betnon/Hyperion)
Brian - Symphony #15 (Rowe/Naxos)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite album this week!


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR TRUMPET AND ORGAN
_Recorded at Église Évangelique Allemande, Paris_
*Giovanni Battista Martini - Johann Gottfried Walther - Tomaso Albinoni - Johann Christian Bach*
Marie-Claire Alain - organ
Maurice Andre - trumpet
_
Musical Heritage Society_ via _Erato_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Chilham

RockyIII said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to you and the family.





Bkeske said:


> Sorry to hear that. Condolences.





Malx said:


> My condolences Chilham.





Bourdon said:


> Sorry to hear this,my condolences.


Thank you all. He fought off a heart attack last month, then fell off his bicycle on Sunday and did himself the most horrendous mischief, despite wearing a helmet. Bleed on the brain and gone at 57.

Hug your loved ones, tell them you love them, make it weird, and carpe diem.










Donizetti: L'Elisir D'Amore

John Pritchard

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden










Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Valery Gergiev

Natalie Dessay, Vladislav Sulimsky, Piotr Beczala, Ilya Bannik, Mariinsky Orchestra & Mariinsky Chorus


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 1* 'Spring'
_COE - Nezet-Seguin
_


----------



## advokat

My listening programme for the next week or so.


----------



## haziz

advokat said:


> My listening programme for the nex week or so.


Continuous repeats of John Cage's most famous composition?


----------



## advokat

haziz said:


> Continuous repeats of John Cage's most famous composition?


No, I do not like John Cage.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155106


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons), RV 269, 315, 293, 297
Il Riposo per Il S. S. Natale, RV 270
Concerto L'Amoroso, RV 271
Concerto II Grosso Mogul, RV 208

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin/director

2018


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## pmsummer

GYÖRGY LIGETI
_Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe
San Fransisco Polyphony
String Quartet No.1, Métamorphoses nocturnes<
Continuum für Cembalo_
*György Ligeti*
Gunilla von Bahr - flute
Torleif Lännerholm - oboe
Eva Nordwall - cembalo
Voces Intimae String Quartet
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Elgar Howarth - conductor
_
BIS_


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev 5 and 7 from this old set. The 5th is pretty good but I didn't think the 7th a success.









And then something very different.


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: String Quartet in C, P.116

played by the Sonare Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Milos Sadlo - Czech Philharmonic - Neumann_


----------



## Malx

A lovely recital.
*Mahler / Handel / Lieberson / Traditional / Brahms - Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Roger Vignoles.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Magnificats - sounds like a group of feline superheroes but is actually only sublime music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155110


*Antonín Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2016


----------



## Malx

Definitely in a mixed recital mood this afternoon.

*Disc one from the Tragediennes 3 disc set featuring Lully / Rameau / Gluck among others all song superbly but Veronique Gens with Les Talens Lyriques and Christophe Rousset.*


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1* Glenn Gould on Sony Classical









In it's LP version this was one of my earliest items in my classical record collection. A present from my parents when I was around 12 years old. My parents may not have had the benefit of much education, but they had reasonable taste in music which I picked up. My siblings were perhaps more rebellious than I and went the rock route when it came to music.

To my ear then, and still now, Glen Gould's Bach is fascinating, if at time it seems wilfully perverse.


----------



## Baxi

Arnold Bax (1883-1953)

*Symphony No.6
Into the Twilight
Summer music*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones

2002


----------



## Skakner

*Theodorakis - Suite No. 1 for Piano and Orchestra*

Composed in 1955. Greek folk music idiom is basic element but it's given in contemporary music vocabulary. Stravinsky's influence is more than clear. The instrumentation contains many percussion instruments. Piano is also used as one of them. Rhythm and high energy are present throughout the work.


----------



## 13hm13

Telemann: Sonates Corellisantes, Canonic Duos [Collegium Musicum 90]


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Cello Suites 1 - 3* Pierre Fournier on Archiv









The first disc from this 2 CD set. A classic account of this music recorded around sixty years ago.


----------



## jkl

Some Respighi


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

What wonderful music, what a genius Du Fay was


----------



## johnnysc

Malcolm Arnold & LPO


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










and Sir James MacMillan and Edward Caswell leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic and Netherlands Radio Choir in MacMillan's "Magnificat":


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sonate concertante

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Ascension - Chant To Renaissance

Kathy Theil (soprano)

Voices of Ascension, Dennis Keene

anon.: Ave verum corpus
anon.: Rejoice in the Lord alway
Hildegard: Ave generosa
Hildegard: O virga ac diadema
Byrd: From virgin's womb this day did spring
Byrd: Justorum animae
Byrd: Miserere mei
Byrd: Sing joyfully
Despres: Ave Christe immolate
Dufay: Alma Redemptoris Mater II
Farrant, R: Lord, for thy tender mercy's sake
Gregorian Chant: Agnus Dei (Missa cum jubilis)
Gregorian Chant: Ave Verum Corpus
Gregorian Chant: Kyrie (Missa cum jubilis)
Gregorian Chant: Sanctus (Missa cum jubilis)
Ingegneri: Tenebræ factæ sunt
Isaac: Missa Prolationem: Sanctus
Lotti: Crucifixus
Lotti: Crucifixus in 8 parts
Palestrina: Ascendo ad Patrem
Palestrina: Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Sitivit anima mea
Palestrina: Surge, illuminare
Tallis: In ieiunio et fletu
Weelkes: Alleluia, I heard a voice
Weelkes: Hosanna to the Son of David


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for solo cello, Sheng Seven Tunes Heard in China









Barber Cello Concerto, Britten Cello Symphony









Stravinsky Violin Concerto, Honegger Pacific 231 and Rugby, Martin Violin Concerto, Stravinsky Circus Polka. A wonderful disk









Bartok Divertimento and Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite. Another fantastic disk









Dutilleux and Lutoslawski Cello Concerti


----------



## WNvXXT

Schubert: Piano Trio No.2 in E flat, Op.100 D.929
Beaux Arts Trio

1. Allegro
2. Andante con moto
3. Scherzo - Allegro moderato - Trio
4. Allegro moderato


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor)

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## jambo

I've been very piano heavy lately, time for a change of instrument.

*Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18, No. 1
*Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18, No. 2 "Komplimentierquartett"
*Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18, No. 3
*Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4

*Kodály Quartet*
Attila Falvay
Tamás Szabó
Gábor Fias
János Devich


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem à la memoire de Louis XVI in C minor

Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1980-07-18
Recording Venue: 18 July 1980: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to have the box set of Karajan's 1977 Beethoven cycle on LP, but when acquiring the symphonies on CD I went for a mix and match option. That said, I stuck with Karajan's 1977 9th as I always considered it one of the finest performances in the cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV232

Pierrette Alarie (soprano), Nan Merriman (contralto), Léopold Simoneau
(tenor), Gustav Neidlinger (bass)

Wiener Akademie Kammerchor, Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Hermann Scherchen


----------



## vincula

My tip for an untypical morning 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Louis Spohr - third and final instalment for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.2 in F op.123 (1843):
Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat op.133 (1846):










Piano Quintet no.2 in D op.130 (1845):










Sextet for two violins, two violas and two cellos in C op.140 (1848):
String Quintet no.7 in G-minor op.144 (1850):










Septet in A-minor for piano, flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin and cello op.147 (1853):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Given away free with BBC Music Magazine back in Juy 2000, this is actually a very fine disc by the Jerusalem Quartet of String Quartets by Beethoven, Shostakovich and Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24

Shlomo Mintz (violin)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155130


*Léo Delibes*

Suite from Sylvia
Suite from La Source
Suite from Coppélia

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

2020


----------



## Bourdon

*Arriaga*


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc.

*Poulenc, Stabat Mater - Julie Fuchs (soprano), BBC SO & BBC Singers, Marc Minkowski.*

A live recording of a Proms concert from 20th July 2016.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto in modo misolidio/ Metamorphoseon modi XII, theme &
variations for orchestra, P. 169

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Rogerx

Howells: Stabat Mater, Op. 58, B. 71

Recorded: 30 November - 1 December 2013
Recording Venue: Lighthouse, Poole, Dorset, UK


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155132


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto RV 234 "L'inquietudine"
Concerto RV 579 "Concerto funebre"
Concerto RV 570 "La tempesta di mare"'
Concerto RV 439 "La notte"
Concerto RV 552 "Per eco in lontano"
Concerto RV 270 "Il riposo - per il Natale"
Concerto RV 531

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

2000


----------



## Enthusiast

As rain falls and temperatures remain quite low for May I'm trying to will Spring into life. Schumann's Spring Symphony (aka Symphony 1) has occupied much of my musical day so far. I started with Bernstein's first recording, partly because Bernstein seems to be the Schumann exponent of choice for many members. I have never greatly liked this account - it seems a bit overblown for Schumann to me - but I suppose his is a credible approach.









After that I have to try one of Kubelik's recordings. Again this is not a favourite but it is an attractive reading and seems truer to my view of Schumann than Bernstein's did.









Then I had to listen to Britten's Spring Symphony.


----------



## chill782002

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 2

Jorge Bolet - Piano

Ainslee Cox / Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1973


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - String Quintet - Emerson Quartet/Rostropovich


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il falegname" (Amoretti/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #5 (Ranki/Hungaraton)
Clementi - Symphony #2 (D'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## Enthusiast

To follow the Spring theme I ended up with Stravinsky. The Rite of Spring seems to hark from more wintry conditions. Gergiev's recording is devastating.


----------



## mparta

chill782002 said:


> View attachment 155136
> 
> 
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 2
> 
> Jorge Bolet - Piano
> 
> Ainslee Cox / Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Recorded 1973


For some reason, Bolet's performance(s) of Prokofiev 2 are held in unrealistically high regard. They're very good but I think it is more the unfamiliarity with the 2nd, which is technically a real bear, and the relative ease or lack of stress that one senses in his playing. There are so many Prokofiev 2s now it's ridiculous. It's a great piece with great tunes, but the first movement cadenza like section is not for the faint-hearted. I love this concerto, not sure I have a favorite performance, Yuja Wang, Ashkenazy, Beroff. Maybe it you have the chops it just works.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Schumann 1 (and 4 and the Overture, Scherzo and Finale) ... this is more like it! Just about perfect Schumann performances - not lacking in power but not about power, deeply poetic.


----------



## chill782002

mparta said:


> For some reason, Bolet's performance(s) of Prokofiev 2 are held in unrealistically high regard. They're very good but I think it is more the unfamiliarity with the 2nd, which is technically a real bear, and the relative ease or lack of stress that one senses in his playing. There are so many Prokofiev 2s now it's ridiculous. It's a great piece with great tunes, but the first movement cadenza like section is not for the faint-hearted. I love this concerto, not sure I have a favorite performance, Yuja Wang, Ashkenazy, Beroff. Maybe it you have the chops it just works.


I really like this performance, although I'm told his 1953 recording with Thor Johnson and the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra is even better. I haven't been able to find a copy of that one, although this one has the merit of being in stereo. Bolet certainly had the chops though, he takes the first movement at an incredible pace. I've heard performances where the length of that movement is 3-4 minutes more than is the case with Bolet (the timing on the CD back is listed as 10:58).


----------



## mparta

chill782002 said:


> I really like this performance, although I'm told his 1953 recording with Thor Johnson and the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra is even better. I haven't been able to find a copy of that one, although this one has the merit of being in stereo. Bolet certainly had the chops though, he takes the first movement at an incredible pace. I've heard performances where the length of that movement is 3-4 minutes more than is the case with Bolet (the timing on the CD back is listed as 10:58).


i think the older performance (I have it somewhere) was on Dante or Lys, that's what I bought. Coupled with Tchaikovsky trio, maybe?

The story of Bolet and the horrific effect his sexuality was allowed to play in his career is a real learning lesson. If i remember correctly, and I won't get all the details, but I think he played a "graduation" concert with the Curtis orchestra at Carnegie hall, and Josef Lhevinne, Rachmaninov, Horowitz, and Hoffman were in the boxes. God had to do standing room. No pressure there. 
he had just left Indiana when I entered, there are some fine recitals from that time but it didn't last, close to the time that he would become ill.
The collections on Marston's label are very good.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 4-6-7 & 8


----------



## jkl

Berlioz


----------



## Itullian

Seems like i usually like to start the day with some Bach
And this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Enthusiast

Time for Summer ... . Britten (with Pears) got the libretto for this one directly from Shakespeare.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> piano sonatas 4-6-7 & 8


One of the great sets. One that I think we should hear about more often.


----------



## Baxi

Ingvar Lidholm (1921-2017)

*Poesis per orchestra 
Greetings from an Old World
stund, när ditt inre
Kontakion*

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Lü Jia

2002


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> One of the great sets. One that I think we should hear about more often.


For a short time a box with the complete recordings for Decca was available,now it is oop,thank God for that,I have already a pile of CD's that are waiting to be heard for a first time.
When you want to make money,buy a bunch of these boxes and (try to) sell them for absurd prices.


----------



## Malx

Inspired by another thread.
*Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Stuttgart RSO of SWR, Carlos Kleiber.*

A live recording in good but not the best sound for a 1972 recording. A performance that nevers lacks forward propulsion and is at times almost driven - but it works pretty well for me.


----------



## chill782002

mparta said:


> i think the older performance (I have it somewhere) was on Dante or Lys, that's what I bought. Coupled with Tchaikovsky trio, maybe?
> 
> The story of Bolet and the horrific effect his sexuality was allowed to play in his career is a real learning lesson. If i remember correctly, and I won't get all the details, but I think he played a "graduation" concert with the Curtis orchestra at Carnegie hall, and Josef Lhevinne, Rachmaninov, Horowitz, and Hoffman were in the boxes. God had to do standing room. No pressure there.
> he had just left Indiana when I entered, there are some fine recitals from that time but it didn't last, close to the time that he would become ill.
> The collections on Marston's label are very good.


Thank you, I wasn't aware the 1953 recording had been issued on CD. I will see if I can track it down. Great story, thank you for that as well, having to perform in front of Lhevinne, Rachmaninov, Horowitz and Hoffman must have been stressful, to say the least.


----------



## Merl

A quick rifle through the cd rack and I tested my new speakers with this one. Always like this disc for Alsop's fine 6th. It's a nice disc as long as you turn it off when it gets to that dreadfully slow recording of the Scherzo Capriccioso (ugh). Otherwise , like Alsop's other Dvorak, it's well worth having.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pelleas und Melisande*

Schoenberg got in trouble in this one for using vagrant chords, but I think they're nice.


----------



## Pelleas

I like Sir Charles V. Stanford for his Irish Rhapsodies, some of his symphonies, and his Stabat Mater which stands out in his corpus of religious music. What I do not understand is why he did not inject more Irish-ness in his eight string quartets. Only in the last movement, the Finale, of his 8th quartet does an Irish tune serve as the main theme. The remainder of his quartets are well fashioned, of course, but don't really carry me away.

Stanford: String Quartets 1-8, Dante Quartet


----------



## mparta

Schoenberg got in trouble in this one for using vagrant chords, but I think they're nice.

Trying to withdraw the post


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arvo Pärt - three discs of various works for tonight.

_Collage sur B-A-C-H_ for oboe, string orchestra, harpsichord and piano (1964):
Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1971):
_Tabula Rasa_ [_Clean Slate_] - concerto for two violins, string orchestra and prepared piano (1977):










_Passio_ for baritone, solo tenor, solo vocal quartet, mixed choir, violin, oboe, cello, bassoon and organ [Text: _The Gospel of John_] (1980-82):










_Cantus In Memoriam Benjamin Britten_ for string orchestra and bell (1977):
_Festina lente_ [_Hurry Slowly_] for string orchestra and harp (1986 - rev. 1990):
_Summa_ for four unaccompanied voices, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1977 - arr. 1990):
_Fratres_ [_Brothers_] for eight cellos (1982):
_Fratres_ for string orchestra and percussion (1983 - rev. 1991):
_Fratres_ for cello and piano (1989):
_Fratres_ for string quartet (1989):
_Fratres_ for wind octet and percussion - arr. by Beat Brinner (orig. 1990):
_Fratres_ for violin, string orchestra and percussion (1992):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote*

Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra in 1940.


----------



## SanAntone

*taneyev | string quartets vol. 3*









The *Taneyev Quartet* has recorded complete string quartet cycles for Taneyev, Myaskovsky, Shostakovich, among other composers. I consider them excellent series.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in E, MWV O 5*
Joshua Pierce, Dorothy Jonas, Bysryk Rezucha, Slovak State Philharmonic

I heard this on the radio for the first time, and it blew me away. Both of the regular piano concertos are ones I consider terrific, and this one is right up there on that level. Always more to learn, have I.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 4
Orchester der KlangVerwaltung - Enoch zu Guttenberg
SACD


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederick Delius: Florida Suite
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia 
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155162


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 73
Bassoon Concerto in F major, op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor, op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in C minor/E-flat major, op. 26

Maximiliano Martín, clarinet
Peter Whelan, bassoon
Alec Frank-Gemmill, horn
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

2012


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Malin Bang - structures of light and spruce


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading the Choir of Royal Holloway:










MAURICE RAVEL
Requiem æternam †
PIERRE VILLETTE (premier recording)
MESSE DA PACEM (Op. 38) †
Élévation (Op. 22) *
Hymne à la Vierge (Op. 24)
Salutation angélique (Op. 20) *
YVES CASTAGNET
MESSE BRÈVE ‡
Veni Sancte Spiritus †

THE CHOIR OF ROYAL HOLLOWAY
RUPERT GOUGH - director/organ *
SARAH FOX - soprano
ANDREW DEWAR † - organ
LIAM CONDON ‡ - organ


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## Coach G

Earlier this evening:

William Schuman: _Symphonies 4 and 9_; _Orchestra Song_; _Circus Overture_ (Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra) NAXOS American Classics









William Schuman is a great American composer; tonal but very thorny; hard to get know but interesting given an even chance. The _Circus Overture_ is fun, and the _Symphony #9_ very intense.

William Schuman (1910-1992)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 13 -16 &48

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## jkl

Karajan Beethoven,


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Part songs/ Auf der Storm/ and more songs
Danco , Elizabethan singers .
Louis Halsey


----------



## Merl

One fine recording from the car USB for the trip into work.


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Sergei Leiferkus (Count Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Prince Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Pauline), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess), Tanglewood Festival Chorus (Chorus), American Boys' Choir (Chorus)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Currently enjoying Dvořák symphonies 1-3, from Václav Neumann's splendid digital set on Supraphon


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and piano works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

In real terms I'm barely scratching the surface here - despite having nine discs of Reger's keyboard works this still amounts to less than a third of what this inveterate work/alc/food/smokeaholic actually composed for organ/piano in the space of barely a quarter of a century. Reger saved most of the bigger-boned stuff for the organ, especially with regards to his penchant for fugues - by contrast many of the piano works err towards the miniature side of things, the most notable exceptions being the three hefty variation sets after Beethoven (for two pianos), Bach and Telemann.

_Six Morceaux_ op.24 (1898):










_Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_ [_A Mighty Fortress is Our God_] op.27 (1898):
_Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_ [_Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul_] op.30 (1898):
_Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern_ [_How Lovely Shines the Morning Star_] op.40 no.1 (1899):
_Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn_ [_Punish Me Not in Your Anger_] op.40 no.2 (1899):
_Alle Menschen müssen sterben_ [_Everybody Must Die_] op.52 no.1 (1900):
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_ [_Awake, the Voice is Calling Us_] op.52 no.2 (1900):
_Halleluja! Gott zu loben_ [_Hallelujah! To Praise God_] op.52 no.3 (1900):










_Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ op.46 (1900):
Nos. 1-6 from _Zwölf Stücke_ op.59 (1901):










_Symphonische Phantasie und Fuge_ op.57 (1901):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully joyful music making from Kremer and Argerich.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto in modo misolidio/ Metamorphoseon modi XII, theme &
variations for orchestra, P. 169

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Malx

A very enjoyable mix of shorter pieces whilst doing the ironing.

*Weber, Der Freischutz Overture / Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture / Liszt, Les Preludes & Tasso - Philharmonia Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri.*

Very good sound for late fifties stereo recordings.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 / Scottish Fantasy*
_Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhaus Leipzig - Kurt Masur_


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 127 - Suske Quartet.*


----------



## Coach G

This morning listening to a _Symphony #8 "The Journey"_ by Einojuhani Rautavaara (Finland, 1928-2016). Like Dmitry Shostakovich, Sergei Prokofiev, and Nikolai Myaskovsky in Russia; or like Ralph Vaughan Williams, Malcolm Arnold and Arnold Bax in England; or like Roy Harris, William Schuman, Walter Piston, Roger Sessions, Alan Hovhaness, Philip Glass, and others here in the USA; Rautavaara was a great composer of symphonies during the the 20th century.

While known for an eclectic style that sometimes incorporates serial technique; _Symphony #8 "The Journey"_ is tonal; a bit terse and thorny, but very listenable. You can say that it has en element of sweeping power much like Rautavaara's predecessor, fellow Finn, and also great composer of symphonies, Jean Sibelius.









Einojuhani Rautavaara


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 9-10-11 & 12


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## 13hm13

Heinrich Hofmann - Overture, Suite, Symphony - Eric Solén


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Trio in C minor, Op. 9, #3 - Perlman/Zuckerman/Harrell


Grieg - Violin Sonata #3 - Grumiaux/Sebok


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 13 -16 &48

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Macbeth" (Muti/Sony)
Wolf-Ferrari - Piano Trio #1 (Trio Mezzena, Patria, Ballario/Brilliant)
Puccini - Intermezzo [The Witches' Sabbath] from "Le Villi" (Muti/Sony)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Music that I used to find difficult. Now I am as comfortable with it as I am with Schumann! Carter's clarinet concerto and symphonia followed by Night Fantasies and the early (but revised) piano sonata.

















Which put me in the mood for some Maxwell Davies - relatively early pieces, including the wonderful trumpet concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, etc.

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein Conducts Ives

New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein, William Vacchiano (trumpet)

Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
The Unanswered Question


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155184


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for flute and harpsichord
BWV 1013, 1030, 1032, 1034, 1035

Marc Hantaï, flute
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

Some relatively early Henze - works I got to know as a teenager via the public library. I actually went on buy this one (as an LP):









Then the 5th symphony from this set, which I had out for so long that I might as well have owned it:









Of course, the covers were different in those days but these covers are the ones I have for my CDs.


----------



## Malx

A box set that I haven't pulled down from the shelves for a long while.

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 93, 94, 95 - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Haydn recordings that are an acquired taste - HIP it is not, the editions used, I believe, are now regarded as suspect but the way Beecham phrases and uses rhythm makes these recordings well worth having imo.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ A great set IMO. I never had to get used to Tommy's approach as my father had some of the records and I had devoured them by the time I was 13.


----------



## HenryPenfold

A day off from family responsibilities, the swimming pool, gym, forest trudges, and all else. Just me, garden shed, and the Philharmonia, 1954-1960. Plus a gifted bottle of JD 43% Green label. Bliss.


----------



## Helgi

*JS Bach: Brandenburg Concertos*
English Baroque Soloists, Debretzeni/Gardiner

My new favourite Brandenburgs


----------



## Enthusiast

The Op. 4 concertos - there are other sets but I love this set especially.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are archived BBC recordings from differeny times in Arrau's career. The Beethoven sonatas were recorded at a conert at the Royal Festival Hall in 1985, when Arrau would have been 82. Occasionally he comes a little unstuck and there are a few fluffs, it is true, but he is still a great Beethovenian.

The Schumann was recorded in 1961 and finds him in better form technically, though the recording itself leaves a little to be desired, somewhat boomy and ill defined. Still, Arrau is in thrilling form.


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 7*

One of the very best recordings.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0006fk5








Poets and composers have long sung the virtues of the green spaces and the wildlife encountered in our urban centres. Ottorino Respighi celebrates the birds and pine trees of Rome, and Rufus Wainwright sings through all weathers and the wild flowers of Berlin's Tiergarten park. Matthew Arnold, in Kensington Gardens, marvels at the 'endless, active life' he finds all about him at his feet and in the air.

Human cities might, though, be viewed as islands too, pushing out and paving over the natural world, towering evidence of the anthropocentric. For the German poet Rainer Maria Rilke, 'the big cities are not true; they betray the day, the night, animals and children' while Edna St Vincent Millay mourns the loss of the 'thin and sweet' music of dancing tree-leaves, drowned out in the 'shrieking city air' of horns and alarms and industry evoked in the music of Steve Reich. And as some writers begin to dream of green hills and escaping the din of the metropolis, the forces of nature are already gathering inside the city walls: rabbits, herds of deer, bears and the sea begin to re-wild and reclaim the human spaces, reminding us that, for all our skyscrapers, we are not separate from but of nature.

Produced by Phil Smith
A Reduced Listening Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Cello Suites 4 - 6* Pierre Fournier on Archiv









The second disc from this fine set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and piano works part two for the rest of today, concluding with the _Tagebuche_ disc in the morning.

_Zehn Stücke_ op.69 (1902):
Nos.1-3 from _Vier Präludien und Fugen_ op.85 (1905):










_Introduktion, Variationen und Fuge über ein Originalthema_ op.73 (1903):










_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand_ WoO (1901):
_In Der Nacht_ WoO (1902):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von J.S. Bach_ op.81 (1904):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ WoO (c.1901-06):










_Aus meinem Tagebuche_ [_From My Diary_] vols. 2 and 4 op.82 (1904-12):


----------



## Mark Dee

Camille Saint-Saëns - Sonata for Bassoon and Piano, played by Arthur Grossman & Joseph Levine - downloaded from Classic Cat.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach & Co* Thibault Noally & Les Accents on aparte
















A recent addition to my collection. This disc features concertos by JS Bach and composers associated with him. Rather fun.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier in the car:










Current listening - Sandrine Piau and Julien Chauvin leading Le Concert De La Loge:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvorak: Violin Concerto Op. 53*
Josef Suk, violin
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Vaclav Neumann, cond.
Rec 1978

*CD # 7 FROM:







*


----------



## Rmathuln

Malx said:


> A very enjoyable mix of shorter pieces whilst doing the ironing.
> 
> *Weber, Der Freischutz Overture / Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture / Liszt, Les Preludes & Tasso - Philharmonia Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri.*
> 
> Very good sound for late fifties stereo recordings.


Best Icon box by a long shot!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Riccardo Chailly - Stravinsky Edition*

11 CD set just arrived today - what I've heard thus far is just superb - graceful, elegant conducting - fully in control of the orchestra - dynamic contrasts well executed - first-rate recorded sound - clear separation of orchestral elements.

*Stravinsky: Chant Funèbre*

*Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
Recorded: 2017-08-19
Recording Venue: KKL, Lucerne*

*Stravinsky: Fireworks, Op. 4*

*Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
Recorded: 2017-08-19

Stravinsky: Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
Recorded: 2017-08-19
Recording Venue: KKL, Lucerne

*
*Stravinsky: The Faun and The Shepherdess, Op. 2
*
*Sophie Koch (soprano)
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
Recorded: 2017-08-19
Recording Venue: KKL, Lucerne*


----------



## Rmathuln

Skakner said:


> *Mahler - Symphony 7*
> 
> One of the very best recordings.


Agree totally.

Too bad DG used same forces and the horrible venue for their recording. Would love it had Lenny done the 7th in Amsterdam or Vienna.


----------



## Dimace

*Witold* is for many the very best* Dvorak's* conductor. (though not for me. Kertesz remains the best for me, together with Kosler.) This *8th* is really TOP! No doubts or questions. (1xLP from 1969, Philips & for Germany Orbis)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Britten's _Diversions for Piano Left Hand_ - Peter Donohoe with Simon Rattle and the Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.









This is the first time I've heard this, and I wish I'd discovered it sooner. A fabulous piece of music, very nicely played.


----------



## Rambler

*JS Bach: Cantatas Vol. 22* The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir directed by Ton Koopman on Challenge Classics
















The final disc from this excellent 3 CD set.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

To the 10 Bruckner Symphonies (for now I've listened to 1 and 0, and currently at the beginning of no.2) on this set -the study symphony 00 is excluded, but I listened to the recording by Simone Young and the Hamburger Philharmoniker

So far, so good, first time listening to these recordings. What are your favourite Bruckner cycles?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155209


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Cello Concertos
RV 401, 415, 416, 417, 418, 420, 531

Jonathan Cohen, cello and five-string cello
Sarah McMahon, cello (RV 531)
The King's Consort
Robert King, director and harpsichord

2006


----------



## Chilham

Busy day with very little listening time.










Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A box set that I haven't pulled down from the shelves for a long while.
> 
> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos 93, 94, 95 - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*
> 
> Haydn recordings that are an acquired taste - HIP it is not, the editions used, I believe, are now regarded as suspect but the way Beecham phrases and uses rhythm makes these recordings well worth having imo.


I don't have much Beecham in my collection (what I do have, is excellent) and I was thinking about buying that box, only yesterday - your post is an uncanny nudge!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trios
Trio Sora
(3 cd-set)


----------



## jkl

Mendelssohn piano concertos


----------



## Joe B

Lionel Meunier leading Vox Luminis and the Freiburger Barockorchester:


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Toronto SO - Andrew Davis_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred choral works by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 155215


Brahms: Works for 2 Pianos

Complete Chamber Music Vol. 9

Eric Le Sage, Théo Fouchenneret


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Poulenc: Stabat mater

Danielle Borst (soprano)
Studio chorus, Orchestre de la Cite
Michel Piquema


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony'/Symphony No. 4 in F minor

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1996-12-18
Recording Venue: 16-18 December 1996: The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand) Piano Concerto in
G major/ Tzigane++

Itzhak Perlman (violin)++

Aldo Ciccolini (piano)
Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon


----------



## Rogerx

And the Sun Darkened

Music for Passiontide

New York Polyphony

Compère: Crux triumphans
Compère: Officium de Cruce
Despres: Magnus es tu, Domine
Kreek: Taaveti laulud
Rue, P: O salutaris hostia
Smith, Andrew: Salme 55
Willaert: Ave Maria
Willaert: Pater Noster


----------



## Biwa

Gustav HOLST (1874-1934)
The Planets, op. 32

Paul DUKAS (1865-1935)
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Jörg Endebrock and Susanne Rohn (organs)
Konrad Graf (percussion)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

Something bright and uplifting to start what will be a busy day.

*Haydn, Symphonies 96, 97 & 98 - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn: Prelude and Fugue's Op. 37
Otto Dienel: Nun ruhen alle Wälder, Op. 52 No. 25, Allegretto scherzando, Op. 37
Franz Wagner: Phantasiestück 'Trionfo della Vita', Op. 76
August Haupt: Konzerfuge in C major
Philipp Rüfer: Sonata in G minor, Op. 16

Andreas Sieling, Sauer organ of Berliner Dom


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Waldstein is my favourite Beethoven Piano Sonata and I just love the way the slow movement segues into that gorgeous flowing theme of the Rondo final movement.

Fabulous performances of all three sonatas by Emil Gilels.


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday symphony.










Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"

Christoph von Dohnányi

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Chilham

Monteverdi: Zefiro torna e di soavi accenti

Nuria Rial, Philippe Jaroussky, L'Arpeggiata & Christina Pluhar










Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V

Krijn Koetsveld

Le Nuove Musiche


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various organ and piano works part three of three for this afternoon.

_Introduktion, Passacaglia und Fuge_ op.127 (1913):










_Variationen und Füge uber ein Thema von George Philipp Telemann_ op.134 (1914):










_Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor op.135b (1916):










_Sieben Stücke_ op.145 (1915-16):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas K.330-K.332-K.333


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto gregoriano/ Trittico Botticelliano/Adagio con variazioni for cello and orchestra

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Baxi

#CD1

Einojuhani Rautavaara (1928-2016)

*Symphony No.1*
National Orchestra of Belgium
Mikko Franck
2005

*Symphony No.2*
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer
1990


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th Symphony.

Harnoncourt and the COE


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Concerto No. 3 & Triple Concerto

Martin Helmchen (piano), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Antje Weithaas (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Andrew Manze


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155223


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos
RV 82, 85, 93, 425, 532, 540, 780

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## SearsPoncho

Debussy - En Blanc et Noir for 2 Pianos - Benjamin Britten/Sviatoslav Richter

Mozart - Oboe Quartet - Kamesch/Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet

Chopin - A Lot - Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Vasks

*Veracini - Overture #2 (Martini/Naxos)
Stradella - Three Arias from "Moro per amore" (Jeffrey/Alpha)
Bononcini - Sinfonia decima a7 (Keavy & Steele-Perkins/Hyperion)
Vivaldi - Concerto in D, Op. 3, No. 7 from "L'estro armonico" (I Musici/Philips)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Recent listening: All 7 Bax symphonies, combination of recordings from streaming of Handley, Hickox, and Lloyd-Jones. A superb listening adventure for this week. I love them all, though I admit that they are a bit homogeneous with not a terrible lot of variety between them. Still, their rich impressionist language strikes right to my heart, and I would certainly take the 2nd and maybe the 6th along with the Elgar 2nd and RVW 5th in the British Symphonies category of my Desert Island collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

Jessye Norman (soprano), Alfred Brendel (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1978-01-28
Recording Venue: Palais de la musique et des Congres, Strasbourg

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Alfred Brendel (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1995-12
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## Enthusiast

I know that many members don't greatly like Minasi's Mozart but I feel they may have misunderstood it. I do greatly enjoy these performances.


----------



## Baxi

Arnold Bax (1883-1953)

*Tintagel
Symphony No.7*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones

2002

Like "Allegro con brio" I am also a big Bax listener. Great composer!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155231


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Sérénade mélancolique, op. 26
Valse - Scherzo, op. 34
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, op. 42

Julia Fischer, violin
Russian National Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg, conductor

2006, reissued 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer and Images /Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## fbjim

Always love listening to Weber.


----------



## Enthusiast

This set was a great surprise when I first heard it as up until then I had thought I hated Norrington's conducting (and had disliked some of it). But these Mozart symphonies are a delight. I listened to the Prague as I had just hear Minasi conduct the other three.









Then on to another Mozart symphony (the Haffner) along with the Posthorn Serenade in one of Harnoncourt's later recordings.


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Goldberg Variations (Rosen, 1967)*

To some ears this recording could sound austere and without emotion. Not to mine!
Rosen plays with excellent technique and precision, very careful use of pedal and fully presents the polyphonic lines of the text.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was listening to quite a lot of Prokofiev earlier in the week and noted that from what I heard there were no 7th symphony recordings that pleased me from the two I listened to. Jarvi's is good, though.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Mark Dee

Debussy - La Mer (Symphonic Sketches In Three Movements) - New Philharmonia Orchestra (Claude Estrier) - this could actually be any orchestra with any conductor because it comes from a very budget box set ... still very listenable though...


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: Cantatas Vol. 22* The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir directed by Ton Koopman on Challenge Classics
















Discs 1 & 2 from this fine sounding 3 disc set. For a cantata set there are more masses than cantatas on this set! No problem for me though - in some ways I prefer the masses.


----------



## Flamme

Josh O'Connor and Lydia Wilson with readings inspired by youthful experiences. Fresh from his role as Romeo for the National Theatre - a classic 'coming of age' story - The Crown's Josh O'Connor reads Shakespeare, James Joyce and Harry Potter. Lydia Wilson, star of the thriller Requiem, offers contemporary fiction from Naoise Dolan and Emma Cline, along with Dickens' bildungsroman David Copperfield, and a poem by Libby Russell, a past winner of the Foyle Young Poets Award run by the Poetry Society. Ted Hughes recites his own translation of Ovid in archive audio and Tez Ilyas reads from his Secret Diary of a British Muslim Aged 13 ¾.

The music includes Stravinsky's adolescent girls dancing the Rite of Spring, a Marian hymn from Palestrina, and Ravel's mythical young lovers, Daphnis et Chloé. Herbie Hancock, Rebecca Clarke and Felix Mendelssohn come of age as composers, while Patrick Doyle's film music shows Prince Hal turn into noble Henry V. The programme closes with Richard Strauss's Der Rosenkavalier: the Marschallin bids farewell to her lost youth, and wishes her lover happiness with his new young bride.

Producer: Hannah Sander

Readings:
Charles Dickens - David Copperfield
Mishnah 5:21
Tez Ilyas - The Secret Diary of a British Muslim Aged 13 ¾
CS Lewis - Prince Caspian
James Joyce - A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man
Libby Russell - 'gaff'
Françoise Sagan - Bonjour Tristesse
Socrates (Plato) - 'The children now love luxury'
Margaret Mead - Coming of Age in Samoa
Evelyn Waugh - Brideshead Revisited
Shakespeare - Romeo and Juliet
Ted Hughes - 'Echo and Narcissus'
Naoise Dolan - Exciting Times
Thomas Morris - 'All the Boys'
JK Rowling - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
Emma Cline - The Girls
Claude McKay - 'Adolescence' 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000v7yz


----------



## Skakner




----------



## pmsummer

STREETSONG
_(Gassenhauer)_
*Carl Orff
Gunild Keetman*
Instrumental Ensemble - under the direction of Carl Orff

_BASF_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 4*

I haven't paid any attention to Scriabin before now, so I'm venturing out with a CD that I found for 68 cents at a thrift store. The sound isn't the best, but it is a dynamic interpretation.


----------



## Chilham

I've previously not been a fan of harpsichord, but find these quite delightful.










Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

London Baroque


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

Personally, I think this recording is how Socrate should sound. The orchestral background is not obtrusive; rather, it acts as a background filler and also as a highlighter.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000vh05
Poetry and prose about the trumpet, with readings by Madeleine Potter and Joseph Ayre.

The trumpet occupies a special place in the collective consciousness, a sonic presence throughout centuries of celebrations, ceremonies, wars and visions. Here is an instrument that brought down the walls of the city of Jericho, and whose "loud clangour excites us to arms'' in the words of John Dryden (encountered in this programme in a setting by George Frideric Handel). We hear a scene from Louis MacNiece's BBC drama, The Dark Tower (first broadcast in 1946), a parable play on the "ancient theme of the Quest" in which the protagonist is a young trumpeter, practising his fanfare as he prepares to meet his fate.

But the instrument has many lives beyond the battlefield: for Walt Whitman, it takes on the role of otherworldly messenger, inviting him into a mystical experience; it appears as a metaphor in Alice Oswald's celebratory love sonnet, Wedding; contemporary jazz musician Ambrose Akinmusire explores its tender and fragile possibilities; and Langston Hughes reads Trumpet Player at the BBC in 1962, his poetic ode to the instrument's place in the history of African-American expression and memory.

Whether in the hands of apocalyptic angels, enthusiastic amateurs, mourners, or virtuosic improvisers, it seems that the trumpet is something of a summoner, calling us away from the everyday, towards another reality...

Readings:
Kim Moore - Teaching The Trumpet
John Steinbeck - Sweet Thursday
Louis MacNiece - The Dark Tower
Victor Hugo (trans Toru Dutt) - The Trumpets Of The Mind
Alfred, Lord Tennyson - Blow, Bugle, Blow
Walt Whitman - The Mystic Trumpeter, 1 - 3
Alice Oswald - Wedding
Walt Whitman - The Mystic Trumpeter, 5
Langston Hughes - Trumpet Player
Jackie Kay - Trumpet
The King James Bible - Book of Revelation, Chapter 8, Verses 7 - 13
Walt Whitman - The Mystic Trumpeter, 7 - 8
Eudora Welty - The Winds
Edward Thomas - The Trumpet

Produced by Phil Smith
A Reduced Listening production for BBC Radio 3.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155253


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Triple Concerto in C major, op. 56
Rondo in B flat major, WoO6
Choral Fantasy, op. 80

Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Clemens Hagen, cello
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

2004


----------



## pmsummer

DE TEMPORUM FINE COMOEDIA
_Play of the End of Time_
*Carl Orff*
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Herbert von Karajan - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue* Musica Antiqua Koln directed by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv









This is Bach at his most intellectual and maybe austere. But I find it's progress almost hypnotic. Especially a played here.


----------



## SanAntone

*satie | socrate | barbara hannigan, reinbert de leeuw*









*Reinbert de Leeuw* has made the music of *Erik Satie *a career focus. His recordings of the solo music are reference recordings. This recording of mélodies is exceptional. *Barbara Hannigan *is an excellent singer whose discography is exemplary in its eclectic repertory.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> *Reinbert de Leeuw* has made the music of *Erik Satie *a career focus. His recordings of the solo music are reference recordings. This recording of mélodies is exceptional. *Barbara Hannigan *is an excellent singer whose discography is exemplary in its eclectic repertory.


I heartily agree!


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). Angel 1968

View attachment 155261


----------



## haziz

On the river, I am composing my very own *NO Trout Quintet
*








Then on the drive back home listening to _Schubert's_ *Trout Quintet
*









*
P.S.* I have no idea why the photo of the river keeps flipping upside down regardless of what I do!


----------



## Joe B

This morning:










Current listening:


----------



## Bkeske

Members if the Vienna Octet - Britten-Sinfonietta, OP. 1 & Hindemith-Octet (1957-8). London Treasury Series 1976

View attachment 155266


----------



## jkl

Some Ravel piano


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*Maurizio Pollini* - _Etudes; Préludes; Polonaises_


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Klíma conducts Prokofiev - Summer Day Suite, Op.65 & A Winter Camp Fire. Prague Chamber Orchestra & Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra. Crossroads, Unknown release date, but would guess late 60's?

View attachment 155268


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Works for Cello & Piano

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

Mendelssohn: Albumblatt Assai Tranquillo
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Mendelssohn: Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17
Mendelssohn: Volkslied, Op. 47 No. 4


----------



## Bkeske

János Ferencsik conducts Kodály - Symphony / Ballet Music. The Budapest Philharmonic Society. Qualiton 1965 Hungary

View attachment 155269


----------



## Conrad2

Off the Cuff
Ruth Boden
Label: Washington State University Recording
Release Year: 2014


----------



## Bkeske

Amadeus-Quartett plays Franz Schubert - String Quartet In G Major. Deutsche Grammophon 1974 Australia , originally 1965

View attachment 155274


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Folksongs

Paula Sophie Bohnet (soprano), Daniel Johannsen (tenor), Josef Herzer (violin), Bertin Christelbauer (cello), Bernadette Bartos (piano), Georg Klimbacher (baritone)


----------



## Gothos

playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major, K425 'Linz'/Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Sonates pour alto et piano, Zwei Gesänge (Intégrale musique de chambre), Vol. 5

Live

Éric Le Sage, Lise Berthaud, Sarah Laulan


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Maria Tipo (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part one for late morning and afternoon. I include below the comment I made when I last had a Simpson splurge.

_Hyperion's extensive - but not quite exhaustive - Robert Simpson project has been one of my most enjoyable voyages of discovery over the years, and without Hyperion so little of Simpson's music would be available. Simpson has had his detractors: one particular complaint about his music is that he doesn't take his ideas anywhere, as if he lollygags or wanders around in circles without propelling the music forward to any logical destination - I'm no academic so I won't argue about against the whys and wherefores, but I've always been attracted to Simpson's soundworld and for me that's the clincher._

Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ for piano (1948):










Symphony no.1 (1951):
Symphony no.2 (1955-56):

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (no.1)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (no.2)










String Quartet no.1 (1951-52):










String Quartet no.2 (1953):










String Quartet no.3 (1954):


----------



## Malx

Making my way through the recently arrived *Alban Berg Quartet* set, this morning:

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/1 'Rasumovsky' & Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2.*


----------



## Rogerx

Angeles String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 2 in F major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'


----------



## Ingélou

*Zipoli, Complete Keyboard Music (Brilliant Classics):*





*Organ, followed by harpsichord. A revelation, how good it is. Beautiful and inspiring.*


----------



## Helgi

Sunday morning Bach:










*JS Bach: Orchestral Suites 1-3*
Pinnock/English Concert










*JS Bach: Partitas and sonatas arranged for Violoncello piccolo*
Anner Bylsma


----------



## SanAntone

*haydn | die sieben letzten worte unseres erlösers am kreuze | cuarteto casals*









from *Wikipedia*



> Haydn himself explained the origin and difficulty of writing the work when the publisher Breitkopf & Härtel issued (in 1801) a new edition and requested a preface:
> 
> Some fifteen years ago I was requested by a canon of Cádiz to compose instrumental music on the Seven Last Words of Our Savior On the Cross. It was customary at the Cathedral of Cádiz to produce an oratorio every year during Lent, the effect of the performance being not a little enhanced by the following circumstances. The walls, windows, and pillars of the church were hung with black cloth, and only one large lamp hanging from the center of the roof broke the solemn darkness. At midday, the doors were closed and the ceremony began. After a short service the bishop ascended the pulpit, pronounced the first of the seven words (or sentences) and delivered a discourse thereon. This ended, he left the pulpit and fell to his knees before the altar. The interval was filled by music. The bishop then in like manner pronounced the second word, then the third, and so on, the orchestra following on the conclusion of each discourse. My composition was subject to these conditions, and it was no easy task to compose seven adagios lasting ten minutes each, and to succeed one another without fatiguing the listeners; indeed, I found it quite impossible to confine myself to the appointed limits.
> 
> The priest who commissioned the work, Don José Sáenz de Santa María, had reconditioned the Oratorio de la Santa Cueva, and paid Haydn in a most unusual way - sending the composer a cake which Haydn discovered was filled with gold coins.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 36 and 39 - Walter's Mozart, even after decades of listening to them, remain fresh for me and almost perfect.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Stravinsky Edition - Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: Zvezdolikiy
*
*Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: Fireworks, Op. 4
*
*Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*

*Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tippett - String Quartet #2 - Britten Quartet


Sravinsky - The Rite of Spring - Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Dmitri dabbling_

*Shostakovich - String Quartet #14 (Eder/Naxos)
Shostakovich - Prelude and Fugue Nos. 9-10, Op. 87 (Ashkenazy/London)
Shostakovich - Symphony #6 (Polyansky/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155281


*John Dowland*

23 pieces for solo lute

Nigel North, lute

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 - *Vinyl Edition*

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), London Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart. Frang's record is excellent, especially the Sinfonia Concertante.









Frost's Mozart is also really excellent - this is his first of two recordings on the concerto but his only one of the quintet.


----------



## johnnysc

William Byrd - Singing In Secret - The Marian Consort


----------



## cougarjuno

Some dynamic, remarkable works from Arthur Bliss


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Coach G

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 36 and 39 - Walter's Mozart, even after decades of listening to them, remain fresh for me and almost perfect.
> 
> View attachment 155279


This is a great box set featuring Bruno Walter and his pick-up band, the Columbia Symphony Orchestra, playing Mozart. Walter's approach is thoroughly un-HIP but well-rounded with a slight Viennese lilt that he brought with him from the old country. Zino Francescatti's performances on the _Violin Concertos_ are sunny and full. It's a Mozart that is well-measured and even, allowing the master from Salzburg the seamless quality that suggests a music that practically seems to compose itself.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Charles Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Olivier Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra.

and

Pierre Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux

BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Angel 1965

View attachment 155285


----------



## Enthusiast

Schnittke's 2nd from this









I quite enjoyed it. Then Prokofiev 6 from Jarvi's set - quite a good account.


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Schönberg - Verklärte Nacht (Op.4) & Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy. Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1967 gatefold

(Did London use the same photos of Mehta and the LA Philharmonic in many of their releases of him at the time? ;-) Sure seems so)

View attachment 155288


----------



## fbjim

The 8th and 9th are great but the 7th is red hot fantastic excitement, especially with the Concertgebouw.








also what's with these Phillips Duo covers which look like 90s computer software? This feels less like pastoral joy and excitement, and more that I'm about to manage my company's databases. What a weird series.


----------



## Malx

Its been sunny and fine outside, gardening done for the day - what to play?

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Berlin PO, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner
Symphonien Nr. 2 und 4 "Romantische"
_
NHK Symphony Orchestra - Otmar Suitner


----------



## 13hm13

Otmar Suitner
Legendary Recordings of Otmar Suitner


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Partita in E Major from the Lute Suite, Britten Nocturnal after Dowland, Duarte Variations on a Catalan Folk Song, Casteluovo-Tedesco Sonata "Omaggio a Boccherini" A very nice album









Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasieiras #5, 2, 1 and 9. A fantastic album. Brings back memories from my youth. My mother bought this album in the 1970s. She met his widow.









Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov Last Round for Double Quartet and Bass. 









Julian Bream plays Spanish Guitar favorites. Three of the pieces are by Villa Lobos, so the title isn't that accurate. 









Barrios A very enjoyable album of seventeen short pieces for solo guitar.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 4
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
SACD


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> *Zipoli, Complete Keyboard Music (Brilliant Classics):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Organ, followed by harpsichord. A revelation, how good it is. Beautiful and inspiring.*


Wonderful set of recordings - thank you for sharing the link.

I'm familiar with Domenico Zipoli after encountering his work through these two recordings -









*Baroque Music from Latin America: New World Symphonies

From Araujo to Zipoli: an A to Z of Latin American Baroque Music*

_"This is one of the most eye-opening CDs-or should I say ear-opening- that I have heard this year. What a magical concoction of sounds-and what brilliant playing!"_
- Classic FM

and its sequel -









*Moon, Sun & All Things

Baroque Music from Latin America - 2*

_"…a heady mix of gloriously rich polyphony and manic, earthy villancicos (popular songs consisting of stanzas framed by a refrain, in Latin America often allied to richly syncopated dances). Skidmore has mined a rich vein of hitherto undiscovered music in libraries and churches of South America, and devised a dramatic Vespers service. The instrumental contribution throughout includes a kaleidoscope of strings, shawm, bagpipes, trumpet, tromba marina and more... Ex Cathedra more exhilaratingly uninhibited than I've heard before."_
- BBC Music Magazine

While both are superb, with a title like "Baroque Music from Latin America" I was expecting something... well... I guess "spicier" is the word - :lol: - and actually found exactly what I was looking for with this release -









*Salsa Baroque

Music of Latin America and Spain of the 17th and 18th Century

Ensemble Caprice, Matthias Maute*

Article - https://sfems.org/salsa-baroque-music-of-latin-america-and-spain/

*Salsa Baroque: Music of Latin America and Spain*

"_A unique and infectious musical style developed in colonial Latin America, blending Spanish polyphony and popular music with the colonies' distinctive, African and Native American rhythms and languages. New musical forms also developed in this cultural melting pot, such as the chacona and pasacalle, which spread first to Spain and Italy, then across Europe, affecting musical tastes and inspiring composition in ways that continue to this day."_






Highly recommended - a superb addition for any baroque enthusiast's library of recordings.


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius - String Quartet In A Minor (1889) & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4 (1890). Finlandia Records 1985

View attachment 155298


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and this morning I'm listening to American composers, William Schuman (1910-1992), Walter Piston (1894-1976) and Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000) on NAXOS _American Classics_ series and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra:

Gerard Schwarz conducts Schuman's _Symphony #3 and 5_ and _Judith_; and Piston's _Symphony #2 and 6_. Dennis Russell Davies conducts Hovhaness' _Cello Concerto_ with Janos Starker, cello. Alan Hovhaness conducts his own _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_.






















All really great orchestral music; all tonal and listenable; though William Schuman gets a little thorny at times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part two for the rest of today.

_Canzona_ for brass instruments (1958):










Symphony no.3 (1962):
Symphony no.4 (1970-72):
Symphony no.5 (1972):

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (nos.3 and 5)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley (no.4)










Quintet for clarinet and string quartet (1968):










_Energy_ for brass band (1971):


----------



## Mark Dee

OK, so this is confusing. This is not the cover for Dvorak's 4th Symphony, it's actually number eight, but only if you disregard the first four. So it's the eighth, or is it the fourth? So, I would assume it's the eighth, as the sleeve notes say that 1-4 don't count, and that Dvorak's symphonies begin at 5 and not 1, so that the fourth is actually the eighth....anyway, this is a fine mono recording with a release date of November 1959.


----------



## Flamme

Hannah Peel presents an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening, from classical to contemporary and everything in between.

This episode was first broadcast in November 2020.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000p85l


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155303


*Franz Schubert*

Violin Sonata in D major
Violin Sonata in A minor
Violin Sonata in G minor
Violin Sonata in A major
Rondo in B minor
Fantasy in C major
Sei mir gegrüsst!

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2013


----------



## mparta

The 2nd last night. Attractive, not earth shattering. Worth a second hear, I've had all 5 of the symphonies for a long time because I think the 3rd is an interesting and remarkable piece. Never made the comparison between this series and Plasson, who is a go-to conductor for such literature.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Divertimenti KV205 & 247 plus 2 Marches* Academy Chamber Ensemble on Philips








Delightful early Mozart. I picked up this disk early in my CD collecting habit - it was heavily discounted at my favoured CD store.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mark Dee said:


> OK, so this is confusing. This is not the cover for Dvorak's 4th Symphony, it's actually number eight, but only if you disregard the first four. So it's the eighth, or is it the fourth? So, I would assume it's the eighth, as the sleeve notes say that 1-4 don't count, and that Dvorak's symphonies begin at 5 and not 1, so that the fourth is actually the eighth....anyway, this is a fine mono recording with a release date of November 1959.


The composer disowned his first four symphonies and presumably the music world respected his opinion long after he was dead. The first symphony as we now know it wasn't even recorded until the mid-1960s, and it was only from then on that the later numbering of the symphonies came into being.


----------



## Itullian

Katchen Vol. 4, Disc 2
Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition

Liszt Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Funerailles
Hungarian Rhapsody No 12

Balakirev 
Islamey


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Resurrection Symphony.*

This is from 1935 with the Minneapolis Symphony, only the second time this piece had ever been recorded, taken from a live performance. It originally came out on 11 78s! You have to respect those people who flipped through all 11 to hear this.

This is Ormandy at his best as a conductor, but unfortunately, the sound of the recording is pretty thin. Fortunately, today we have a lot of recordings of this in stereo, and Mahler needs good sound in order to be appreciated, so right now this is more of a curiosity than an essential recording.


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 155281
> 
> 
> *John Dowland*
> 
> 23 pieces for solo lute
> 
> Nigel North, lute
> 
> 2006


John Dowland is quickly becoming one of my favorite composers; his lute compositions are so beautiful


----------



## WVdave

Chopin; Concerto No. 2 In F Minor/Grand Fantasy On Polish Airs
Artur Rubinstein, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy
RCA Red Seal - LSC-3055, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, 1969.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: 'Coronation' Mass* Herbert Von Karajan on DG









Mozart's 'Coronation' Mass performed at a Solemn High Mass in St. Peter's celebrated by Pope John Paul II, and includes all the other music and readings from the service.

My parents were evangelical protestants so this style of service would have been alien to me in my youth. I must admit I found much of the music of the evangelical church I then attended unappealing and shallow.

As to the Mozart 'Coronation ' Mass - it's rather compelling with plenty of vigour at the appropriate times.


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn, violin : Prokofiev - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In D Major Op. 19, Chausson - Poème Op. 25 For Violin And Orchestra, and Rautavaara - Deux Sérénades.

Mikko Franck conducting the Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France.

Deutsche Grammophon 2LP 45rpm gatefold. 2021

View attachment 155308


----------



## Rambler

*Introducing The Complete Mozart Edition* on Philips









Well I might be an enthusiastic collector of CD's but the mammoth Complete Edition of Mozart was a bit too much even for me to contemplate purchasing. So I made do with this disc introducing the set. It makes a pleasing introduction for those unfamiliar with Mozart - but there can't be many in this community in need of such an introduction. And I can't think why I bought it - maybe it was very cheap!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000v8cm
Sara Mohr-Pietsch with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 5
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Britten, Early Chamber Music - Temporal Variations, Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet), Alla Marcia, Three Divertimenti, Two Insect Pieces, and Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings).

Unicorn-Kanchana 1983 UK

View attachment 155310


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Symphonies nos.3 & 4 - Carl Schuricht


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Schuricht, Wagner, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra - Prelude & Liebestod (Tristan Und Isolde) / Dawn And Siegfried's Rhine Journey (Götterdämmerung) / Siegfried's Death And Funeral March (Götterdämmerung)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Ameriques*


----------



## jkl

You can't go wrong with Mozart,


----------



## haziz

*Today was a productive day fly fishing on the river, six trout hooked, 4 "netted", all released.*









































*Listened to appropriate music on the drive back home.*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Gil Shaham - Russian National Orchestra - Pletnev_


----------



## SanAntone

*william byrd | singing in secret | the marion consort | rory mccleery*









*Singing in secret: how William Byrd created his best work in isolation*

Just over 400 years ago, English composer William Byrd faced a quandary remarkably similar to today's artists who are finding themselves forced to work in isolation.

It was not a global pandemic that forced him into isolation in the Essex countryside, but rather his religion. A devout Catholic living in post-Reformation England, a time when papists were regularly beheaded, burnt alive, or hanged, Byrd (1540-1623) was unable to practise his faith in public. The 1559 Act of Uniformity forbade the celebration of the Catholic liturgy in England, which meant much of his artistic output - namely Latin-texted music - was conceived and first performed in secret.

Despite the gruesome warnings, Byrd and other Catholics continued to celebrate the mass, with music often at the heart of these meetings behind closed doors. Sir John Petre, a fellow recusant and one of Byrd's patrons, held clandestine services in his home, Ingatestone Hall, which still stands today. A contemporary account of such a gathering, held in July 1586 in celebration of the arrival from Rome of Catholic missionaries Henry Garnet and Robert Southwell, describes:

_"A congenial household and company … the gentleman was also a skilled musician and had an organ and other musical instruments and choristers, male and female, members of his household. During these days it was just as if we were celebrating an uninterrupted Octave of some great feast. Mr Byrd, the very famous English musician and organist, was among the company …"
_


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Toccatas
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Dimace

*Great Tchaikovsky set with Maazel.* Especially the 5th (my most beloved symphony by any composer) breaks bones. The 6th is also great. Super suggested CDS from Decca UK. 4xCDs from 1991. Sound of the highest level.


----------



## Rogerx

Art of the Mandolin

Avi Avital (mandolin)

Ben-Haim: Sonata a Tre for Mandolin, Guitar, Harpsichord
Sollima: Prelude for Mandolin Solo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 8, 9, 11, 44, 45 & 47

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## vincula

Terrific album from Naxos. The Maggini Qt & Peter Donohoe playing the hugely enjoyable Walton piano quartet right now. Give it a listen!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

*Erik Satie (Honfleur, 17 mei 1866 - Parijs, 1 juli 1925)*



Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Symp 3 ... on ...

Fabrice Bollon, Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg / Magnard - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Simon Preston (organ)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Thomas Allen (Eugene Onegin), Mirella Freni (Tatyana), Anne Sofie von Otter (Olga), Neil Shicoff (Lensky), Rosemary Lang (Larina), Ruthild Engert (Filipyevna), Paata Burchuladze (Gremin)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, James Levine


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beethoven's _Missa Somemnis_ as performed by The Monteverdi Choir and the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique under John Eliot Gardiner. The playing and choral singing are quite outstanding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part three for late morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.4 (1973):










String Quartet no.5 (1974):










String Quartet no.6 (1975):










_Media vita in morte sumus_ [_In the Midst of Life We Are in Death_] for mixed choir, brass and timpani [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):










Quartet for horn, violin, cello and piano (1975):


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Ebene.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies & Cello Concertos

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), 
Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc



> BBC Music Magazine August 2018
> 
> The 17-year-old violinist delivers a performance way beyond his years in what is an uncompromising debut album, and a radiant recording.
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 3
*


----------



## Enthusiast

Borodin from Rozhdestvensky


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155334


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie e cantate per contralto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Overture to "Russlan & Ludmilla" (Svetlanov/Regis)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #3 (Sanderling/Naxos)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the Norwegian National Day and we have the TV on. Just heard people from Southern Norway sing "the Norwegian" also known as "Mellom bakkar og berg". They knew all the verses!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas & Zwei Gesange Op. 91

Antoine Tamestit (viola), Cédric Tiberghien (piano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache.*

I may be in the minority here when I say I enjoy Celi's Brahms, but, perhaps, not too much of a surprise as I also like Giulini's late DG set of the Symphonies - among others of course.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Riccardo Chailly Stravinsky Edition*

*Stravinsky: Renard*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol*

*Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: The Nightingale*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

and if I have time later -

*Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat: Concert Suite*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Chilham

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

Oksana Lyniv

Ezgi Kutlu, Cheryl Studer, Chor der Oper Graz, Grazer Philharmoniker


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 5 & 6 ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155338


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Musica sacra per alto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Alessandro Giangrande, tenor
Accademia Bizantia
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 & Franck: Symphony in D minor

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Chilham

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2, From Holberg's Time

Eivind Aadland

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Van Cliburn|Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra|Kiril Kondrashin


----------



## SanAntone

A considerate Spotify user has created playlist of all the Real Chopin recordings on period pianos. I'm listening to it on random mode.


----------



## fbjim

On a Schiff kick


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Trio K 502 - Maria João Pires (piano), Augustin Dumay (violin) & Jian Wang (cello).*

Nice.


----------



## SanAntone

*ives | three places in new england*






An early form of sampling.


----------



## Malx

This is a disc I treasure above all for Janet Baker's contributions - but it is all pretty impressive.

*Respighi, Aretusa* / Il Tramonto* / Trittico Botticelliano - Dame Janet Baker*, The City of London SInfonia, Richard Hickox.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Anderson and Tippett go very well together.

















Meanwhile I have been enjoying Petri's Handel - not quite finished yet.


----------



## fbjim

There are shockingly few complete sets of Rossini overtures, which is surprising because they're immediately appealing and some of the most fun classical music out there. Who doesn't love Rossini overtures?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Skakner

*Schubert - Piano Sonatas D 958,959,960*

It's been a while since my last visit to Schubert's piano sonatas but I have to say I am enjoying them!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part four for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.7 (1977):
String Quartet no.8 (1979):










_Volcano_ for brass band (1979):










Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (1981):










Symphony no.6 (1977):
Symphony no.7 (1977):
Symphony no.8 (1981):

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (nos.6 and 7)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley (no.8)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155353


*Johannes Brahms*

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Six Songs for clarinet and piano
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet

2014


----------



## Itullian

String quartet #3
Quintet for piano, 2 violins, Viola and violincello in F minor opus 34
I love this set


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - 9th symphony
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen -Paavo Järvi
SACD


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Bach: Cantatas for Ascension Day and the following Sunday. BWV 43, 37, 128, 11, 44, 150, 183. Gardiner et al.










Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9 Berlin Philharmonic. This is an excellent set performed by different conductors and compares with the simlar set from Vienna. Standouts for me were Haitink's 4 & 5 and Metha's 8th. Recommended.










Beethoven Piano Sonatas 8,11 21, 22, 23. Igor Levit. Freuently played and enjoyed here.










Mendelssohn: String Quartets 4 &5. Pacifica Quartet. Excellent










Live from Lugano (2004). Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 In E Flat, Op. 87 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 In E Minor, Op. 67 - Walter Delahunt, Renaud Capuçon, Lida Chen, Martha Argerich, Maxim Vengerov, Gautier Capuçon. Joyous music making.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Amy Beach - Gaelic Symphony*
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra

Not particularly profound, but gloriously breezy and tuneful; perfect for a warm, calm afternoon.


----------



## fbjim

All Franck is good Franck.


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes
> 
> Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)


Happy birthday Monsieur Satie. Lovely album.


----------



## mparta

Skakner said:


> *Schubert - Piano Sonatas D 958,959,960*
> 
> It's been a while since my last visit to Schubert's piano sonatas but I have to say I am enjoying them!


But why only the last 3? I think that gives the false impression that there's some leap associated with the late works that makes them different. Just not true, I'd hate for anyone to miss out on either of the a minor sonatas, absolutely haunted and haunting music, and the G major Fantasy/Sonata is the rival of any piece of music ever written, and horrifically difficult because of the extreme dynamics he asks for. Needs a pianist of the caliber of Sokolov to pull that off.
The last 3 are wonderful, but there's so much more!!!!


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## SanAntone

*rand steiger | beacon | claire chase*






Rand Steiger: Coalescence Cycle, Vol. 1


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius #5 & Tapiola Op. 112. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1965 German pressing

View attachment 155360


----------



## jkl

Delightful Chopin


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 16-17-18-19-20

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Mahler's 9th. Berliner Philharmoniker. EMI/His Masters Voice German reissue, originally 1964. 1 1/2 LP gatefold. Unknown release, but guessing, early-mid 70's.

View attachment 155362


----------



## Rogerx

Simpson: Geysir and Mozart: Gran Partita

Mark Simpson, Fraser Langton (clarinet), Nicholas Daniel, Emma
Fielding (oboe), Amy Harman, Dom Tyler (bassoon), Oliver Pashley,
Ausias Garrigos Morant (basset horns), Ben Goldscheider, Angela
Barnes, James Pillai, Fabian van de Geest (horn), David Stark (double
bass)


----------



## Flamme

Sara Mohr-Pietsch with an adventurous, immersive soundtrack for late-night listening.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000vhb7


----------



## Rogerx

Angeles String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 1 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 3 in E flat major


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt, Op. 112

Inga Nielsen, Helle Hinz (sopranos), Annemarie Moller, Elisabeth Halling (altos), Deon van der Walt (tenor), Guido Paevatalu (baritone), Christian Christiansen (bass)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Gustav Kuhn


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos

Norman Nelson (violin), Anthony Howard (violin), Trevor Connah (violin), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Heath (cello), Neil Black (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Carmel Kaine (violin), John Wilbraham (trumpet), Philip Jones (trumpet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 537
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in F RV569
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 10 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 580
Vivaldi: L'estro armonico - 12 concerti, Op. 3
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 1 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 549
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 2 'Con due Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 578
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 3 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 310
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 5 'Con due Violini obligati', RV 519
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 6 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 356
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 7 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 567
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 8 'Con due Violini obligati', RV 522
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 9 'Con Violino Solo obligati', RV 230
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 11 'Con due Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 565
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 12 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 265
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 4 No. 1 in B flat major, RV 383a


----------



## vincula

Great and unusual coupling here. I wonder how many treasures are yet to be found within the ORF archives!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Jérusalem

Marcello Giordani, Philippe Rouillon, Roberto Scandiuzzi, Marina Merscheriakova

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Fabio Luisi


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening:


----------



## Enthusiast

I ended yesterday's listening with Handel and started today with more ...


----------



## annaw

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 2 in C Major, D. 279 (Wilhelm Kempff)*

I started working my way through Schubert's piano sonatas. I got to say that Schubert really didn't seem to be overly fond of composing last movements - his second one lacks the last movement and it's thought that the first one is unfinished as well because Schubert's "last" movement never arrives back to the home key . But he undoubtedly composed some of my favourite solo piano works!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part five for late morning and afternoon.

String Quartet no.9 [_32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_] (1982):










_Variations on a Theme by Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983):

City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor










_The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1983):










String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
String Quartet no.11 (1984):










Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

The first recording Davis made of this work from 1963.


----------



## Rogerx

BACH- Transcriptions of Concertos

Disc 1

Ivo Janssen


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Respighi, Three Botticelli Pictures & The Birds - The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff.*

Oddly the orchestra and conductor on the first disc are not credited on the cover of this twofer.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout', etc.

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## HerbertNorman

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Symphonies 39 and 40, Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, String Quartet No 2 - Heath Quartet*.

Listened to this quartet twice on Qobuz - not at all what I expected. Further investigation required.


----------



## SanAntone

*bach | sonatas & partitas for violin solo | kyung-wha chung*


----------



## Vasks

*Humperdinck - Concert Overture: Konigskinder (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Brull - Andante and Allegro, Op. 88 (Roscoe/Hyperion)
R. Strauss - Sinfonia domestica (Sawallisch/EMI)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé

Jean Laforge (director)
Orchestre de Paris, Choeurs de l'Opéra National de Paris
Jean Martinon
Recorded: 1974-07-10
Recording Venue: 8-10 July 1974: Salle Wagram, Paris


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Tippett, String Quartet No 2 - Heath Quartet*.
> 
> Listened to this quartet twice on Qobuz - not at all what I expected. Further investigation required.


It is one of his pieces from that highly lyrical period that produced, among other works, the Midsummer Marriage and the Fantasia Concertante On A Theme Of Corelli. A lovely quartet in an excellent performance.


----------



## Baxi

#CD7

Fritz Brun (1878-1959)

*Symphony No.8 in A-Dur*

Bratislava Symphony Orchestra
Adriano

2015


----------



## mparta

Baxi said:


> View attachment 155373
> 
> #CD7
> 
> Fritz Brun (1878-1959)
> 
> *Symphony No.8 in A-Dur*
> 
> Bratislava Symphony Orchestra
> Adriano
> 
> 2015


Adriano, a single name conductor....... like Liberace, a single name pianist?

Brilliant just makes big boxes of everything they can scoop up. Interesting approach but a real danger for the packrats amongst us, they will pile up and take up a room.. or 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155375


*Johannes Brahms*

Serenade No. 1 in D major, op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in A major, op. 16

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, conductor

1999


----------



## Enthusiast

I guess it is a strange coupling (neo-classical Stravinsky with late Rachmaninov) but it's an excellent record.









Two late chamber masterpieces by Shostakovich in live performances.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Riccardo Chailly Stravinsky Edition*

*Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol*

*Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
*
*Stravinsky: The Nightingale*

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat: Concert Suite*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly
*
*Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly*

By far, the best acquisition that I've made this year - uniformly superb performances - wonderfully recorded with a clear separation of orchestral elements - which I prefer rather than the "orchestra as one instrument" approach... Yes, I am indeed talking about you, Eugene Ormandy...


----------



## fbjim

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 155353
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
> Six Songs for clarinet and piano
> Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
> 
> Martin Fröst, clarinet
> 
> 2014


For some reason there's a lot of Frost in this thread lately. I've added to it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok - Dorati's Miraculous Mandarin









and Bavouzet's 1st piano concerto.


----------



## fbjim

Also, crossposted from the "blown you away" thread - I don't know if I'm late discovering this guy, but these are _fantastic_ concertos.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Mark Dee

Discovering composers and pieces new to me: Rebel's 'Les Elemens', Martinu's Oboe Concerto, Koechlin's 'The Jungle Book', Kraus's Symphony in C - all from one sampler disc. All highly enjoyable.


----------



## mparta

Mark Dee said:


> Discovering composers and pieces new to me: Rebel's 'Les Elemens', Martinu's Oboe Concerto, Koechlin's 'The Jungle Book', Kraus's Symphony in C - all from one sampler disc. All highly enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 155393


Les Elemens is a favorite, I remember when I first heard it, came out in the early 80s. Great music. We've also discussed the Koechlin Jungle Book, mixed opinions on that.


----------



## Itullian

This box collects the Lindsays ASV recordings of the late quartets of Schubert plus the quintet.
All excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## mparta

I don't know another recording for which I would say this, but I find this soothing. It is such a beautiful and un-Gouldian view of these pieces, down to the undecorated aria. It reminds me of what I thought about David Fray's Schubert, he thinks this is beautiful music so he plays it beautifully. I am no great fan of Kempff's Beethoven, and have had it most of my life and still find it unsatisfactory, but this Bach is just gorgeous. I have it in the car and have just let it repeat, too good to take out. 
Highly recommended.
The Gould is remarkable, but I find his "remarkableness" tedious. I like both of his Goldberg recordings, though.


----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: Il Cimento dell'armonia e dell'invenzione No. 5-12

Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155401


*Giacomo Puccini*

La Bohème

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano
Riccardo Chailly

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## Conrad2

Jerome Robbins' Dancers at a Gathering
Le Ballet de l'Opéra National de Paris








Ballet recommend by jegreenwood on this thread


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 3
*

This is well-performed, but overall, it leans to the bland side. It's the first time I've been bored listening to this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra
*

This is my introduction to the piece. I don't know precisely what is going on here, but I like how it sounds.


----------



## Bkeske

Hans-Dieter Bauer & Siegfried Schubert-Weber play Edvard Grieg - Tänze Über Norwegische Motive Op. 64, Walzer-Capricen Op. 37, & Symphonische Stücke Op. 14. RBM Records 1983 Germany

View attachment 155410


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1, André Previn piano, & Poulenc -Concerto For Two Pianos, Gold & Fizdale piano. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1962

View attachment 155411


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 9-44-47-54-11-10-12

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155412


*Franz Schubert*

Trio in E flat major, D 929
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Trio in B flat major, D 898
Adagio in E flat major, D 897

Imogen Cooper, piano
Raphaël Oleg, violin
Sonia Wieder-Atherton, violoncello

1998


----------



## Rogerx

Burgmüller: La Péri

London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1968-01-12
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor), Karita Mattila (soprano)
London Symphony Chorus
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Steven Isserlis


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53,/ Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27/Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59

Elzbieta Szmytka, Florence Quivar, Jon Garrison, John Connell

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto op 61 - Vadim Gluzman, Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, James Gaffigan.*

Listened to this soon to be released on disc recording on Qobuz - the interesting thing about this recording is that it uses cadenzas by Schnittke. The concerto is suitably coupled with Schnittke's 3rd violin concerto which I'll listen to later.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part six scattered throughout this afternoon.

Sonata for violin and piano (1984):










_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for piano (1984):










_Eppur si muove_ [_And Yet it Moves_] - ricercar and passacaglia for organ (1985):










Symphony no.9 (1985-87):

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley










String Trio (1987):


----------



## Rogerx

Stabat Mater

Nystedt: Stabat Mater, Op. 111

Richard May (cello)
Exultate Singers David Ogden

Liszt: Christus, S. 3 / R. 478

Henriette Bonde-Hansen (soprano), Iris Vermillion (alto), Michael Schade (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass)
Cracow Chamber Choir, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Helmuth Rilling

Pärt: Stabat Mater (Version for mixed choir and strings)

Wendy Roobol (soprano), Hugo Naessens (alto), Falco van Loon (tenor)
Nuove Musiche, Le
Krijn Koetsveld


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Sonatas D894-D959
Daniel Ben-Pienaar


----------



## Enthusiast

It's been a while ...


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg: Symphony No. 9, Op. 54, "Sinfonia Visionaria"
Ari Rasilainen; NDR Radiophilharmonie; NDR Chor, Prager Kammerchor

First listen to this 13 movement choral symphony.


----------



## Vasks

*Hurd - Overture to an Unwritten Comedy (Sutherland/ASV)
Klami - Karelian Rhapsody (Sakari/Chandos)
Madetoja - Symphony #3 (Saraste/Finlandia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to the first concerto yesterday reminded me that it is a while since I listened to the Bartok piano concertos and also how wonderful they are - surely among the greatest works of the genre - so I had to listen to the 2nd and 3rd before putting the disc back on its shelf. I have many recordings of these works and am not sure I could choose between them (Kovacevich? Anda? Schiff?) but if I had to I might well choose Bavouzet's recordings for their clarity as well as their demonstration of what these works can do!


----------



## Rogerx

Ballet Gala - Pas de Deux

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Auber: Pas classique
Minkus: Don Quixote
Minkus: Paquita


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, String Quartet No 12 'American' & Bloch String Quartet No 2 - Griller Quartet.*

Very good performances in decent sound from 1948 & 1947 respectively. The sleeve notes state the Bloch is a first recording, given that it was composed in 1945 that seems reasonable.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

I'm supposed to be writing a new business proposal.

Meh.










Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 "Organ"

Christoph Eschenbach

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Olivier Latry


----------



## atsizat

So depressing

Unused music of Ennio Morricone


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos 29, 31 'Paris' & 34 - LPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Since I've got my 'historical sound' ears tuned in I thought I'd give these late 1930's recordings a spin. Beecham's Mozart is definitely not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Riccardo Chailly Stravinsky Edition*

*Stravinsky: Suite No. 1*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly
*

*Stravinsky: Suite No. 2
*
*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly*

*Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat for chamber orchestra 'Dumbarton Oaks'*

*London Sinfonietta
Riccardo Chailly*

If you're looking to add a significant addition of really first-rate Stravinsky recordings to your collection at a reasonable price I would recommend this set without reservations.

If you're really into Stravinsky and you're not all that concerned about prices being "reasonable" these two new - 50 years since his death - sets are available -









https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8870355--igor-stravinsky-edition









https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8891174--stravinsky-complete-edition

I can't review either of these under the "truth in advertising" law - (meaning I haven't actually listened to either one yet).

But what I can tell you is that I had to put the DG "Stravinsky - Complete Edition" box (the bottom photo) in a closet because of this really strange effect in which it seems as if Stravinsky's eyes are following you around the room wherever you go. It was entertaining for like 15 minutes and then it just gets so freaking weird that it kind of creeps you out to such an extent that you're left with no choice other than hiding it in the back of the closet. Word to the wise - don't try hiding it in your wife's closet instead of your own - it doesn't end well - trust me - let's just leave it at that, okay? - Thanks!


----------



## Enthusiast

Because it is "on" at the moment in the quartets thread, I thought I'd listen to Tippett's second quartet and remind myself of the differences between three of the recordings that I have. I enjoy the Heath set particularly and went on to listen to their account of the 3rd quartet, perhaps an even greater work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Die Seejungfrau
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite Op. 29, Verklarte Nacht*

This box set brings me back to the days when Barnes and Noble carried classical music, and I would go through there and see things like this Schoenberg set. Now if you're lucky you might see The Three Tenors.


----------



## Flamme

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Minnesota, play Britten, Shostakovich and Haydn. Presented by John Shea.

12:31 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Sinfonietta, Op 1
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Christian Reif (conductor)

12:46 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)
Chamber Symphony in C minor, Op 110a
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Christian Reif (conductor)

01:09 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony No 92 in G, Hob I:92 'Oxford'
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Christian Reif (conductor)

01:36 AM
Stompie Mavi (1955-2008), Gobingca George Mxadana (arranger), Jaako Kuusisto (orchestrator)
Usilethela uxolo (Nelson Mandela)
Kananelo Sehau (tenor), Gauteng Choristers, Minnesota Chorale, Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska (conductor)

01:39 AM
Mxolisi Matyila (1938-1985), Andile Khumalo (arranger)
Bawo Thixo Somandla
Gauteng Choristers, Minnesota Chorale, Xolani Mootane (conductor)

01:42 AM
Traditional Zulu, Andile Khumalo (arranger), Rudi van Dijk (orchestrator)
Akhala Amaqhude Amabili
Gauteng Choristers, Minnesota Chorale, Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska (conductor)

01:47 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Quartet for strings (Op.132) in A minor
Pavel Haas Quartet

02:31 AM
Dora Pejacevic (1885-1923)
Life of Flowers, Op 19
Ida Gamulin (piano)

02:51 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D 810 'Death and the Maiden'
Sebastian String Quartet

03:31 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Capriccio for keyboard (BWV.993) in E major "In honorem Joh. Christoph. Bachii"
Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)

03:37 AM
Gyorgy Ligeti (1923-2006)
Six Bagatelles for wind quintet
Cinque Venti

03:49 AM
Christopher Simpson (c.1605-1669)
The Four Seasons - Winter
Les Voix Humaines

04:04 AM
Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979)
4 Songs: 1. A Dream; 2. Eight O'clock; 3. Down by the Salley Gardens; 4. Greeting
Elizabeth Watts (soprano), Paul Turner (piano)

04:13 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Trio No 2 from Essercizii Musici, for Viola da gamba, Harpsichord obligato & bc
Camerata Koln, Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba), Ghislaine Wauters (viola da gamba), Harald Hoeren (harpsichord)

04:23 AM
Giacomo Puccini (1858-1924)
Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums)
Moyzes Quartet

04:31 AM
Veljo Tormis (1930-2017)
Overture No 2
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Arvo Volmer (conductor)

04:41 AM
Dmytro Bortniansky (1751-1825)
Choral concerto No.6 "What God is Greater"
Platon Maiborada Academic Choir, Viktor Skoromny (conductor)

04:49 AM
Einojuhani Rautavaara (1928-2016)
Cello Concerto No 1, Op 41
Raimo Sariola (cello), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Pertti Pekkanen (conductor)

05:04 AM
Erik Satie (1866-1925)
En habit de cheval
Pianoduo Kolacny (piano duo), Steven Kolacny (piano), Stijn Kolacny (piano)

05:11 AM
Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)
Wienerblut (waltz), Op 354
Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Borge Wagner (conductor)

05:21 AM
Zoltan Jeney (1943-)
Bird Tempting
Girls Choir of Gyor, Miklos Szabo (conductor)

05:28 AM
Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger (c.1580-1651)
Toccata arpeggiata, Toccata seconda, and Colascione for chittarone
Lee Santana (theorbo)

05:36 AM
Alexina Louie (b.1949)
Songs of Paradise
Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra, Kazuhiro Koizumi (conductor)

05:51 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Preludio from Partita for solo violin no.3 in E major, BWV.1006
Sigiswald Kuijken (violin)

05:55 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony no.36 (K.425) in C major, 'Linz'
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Bertrand de Billy (conductor)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000w2yj


----------



## vincula

Great cello concertos. Surprisingly easy to listen even for anyone unfamiliar with Ginastera's work.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 2
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
SACD


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner/Strauss/Brahms - Janet Baker/Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Merl

Another project on the go.


----------



## Guest

This pianist makes no effort to be HIP...thank goodness!


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2016
2 SACD-set


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Handel: Rodelinda*

*Lucy Crowe (Rodelinda), Iestyn Davies (Bertarido), Joshua Ellicott (Grimoaldo), Brandon Cedel (Garibaldo), Jess Dandy (Eduige), Tim Mead (Unulfo), The English Concert, Harry Bicket*

3 CD set to cover Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday evenings...


----------



## SanAntone

*lautten compagney | circle line*









This Early Music ensemble managed to arrange music by some composers, Glass and Reich, that I never listen to into music which I found very enjoyable. John Cage, Meredith Monk, and Dufay also appear in excellent transcriptions.


----------



## 13hm13

Peter Sculthorpe - Earth Cry - Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Reynaldo Hahn, Songs.*

Sheesh. I've been around this long, and I haven't discovered Reynaldo Hahn until now?


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schmidt - Complete Symphonies


----------



## SanAntone

*christopher tye | complete consort music | phantasm*









*Phantasm* has also recorded two collections from the _Well-Tempered Clavier _which might not suit purists, but I found them very nicely done.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part seven for tonight (String Quartet no.12, String Quintet no.1 and _Tempi_), concluding tomorrow morning (the others).

String Quartet no.12 (1987):
String Quintet no.1 (1987):










_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: various musical tempo markings] (1988):










Symphony no.10 (1988):

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley










_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_ for brass band (1987):
_Vortex_ for brass band (1989):










Piano Trio (1988-89):


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*Franz Xaver Richter, Helsinki Baroque Orchestra, Aapo Häkkinen* - _Six Grandes Symphonies_


----------



## SanAntone

*aaron cassidy | i purples, spat blood, laugh of beautiful lips (2007) *








> ELISION Ensemble
> composer: Aaron Cassidy
> performer: Carl Rosman
> texts: Arthur Rimbaud, Voyelles; Christian Bök, Voile (from Eunoia), a homophonic translation of Voyelles [text used by permission of author]; unattributed English translation, Vowels


A very strange work. Not sure what I think of it.


----------



## Joe B

CD 3 from this Lyrita set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> A very strange work. Not sure what I think of it.


I suppose it's well constructed and difficult to perform, but on first listening, it sounds like the poor homeless person on 4th Avenue in Nashville with a mental disability who carries on a continual confrontational conversation with himself, and it makes me sad.


----------



## atsizat

Good to sleep with after swallowing 2 boxes of Atarax 25 mg


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas

Zuill Bailey (cello), Simone Dinnerstein (piano)


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Rolla: Concertos

I Musici


----------



## WNvXXT

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado

I. Allegro maestoso
II. Andante
III. Allegro vivace assai


----------



## Rogerx

Lili Boulanger - Faust et Hélène

Lynne Dawson (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Bonaventura Bottone (tenor), Neil MacKenzie (tenor), Jason Howard (bass)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Muzio Clementi

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Magnificat

Nancy Argenta (soprano I), Patrizia Kwella (soprano II), Charles Brett (alto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), David Thomas (bass), Emma Kirkby (soprano)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## 13hm13

Just started in on this ... MONO sonics remastering is very good ...









Sony Classical releases Eugene Ormandy and The Philadelphia Orchestra - The Columbia Legacy
The Legendary Mono Recordings 1944-1958
120 CD Box Set


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## WNvXXT

Sun Quartet
Haydn - Hob III:31 - String Quartet Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Performers: Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More wonderful Beethoven from Emil Gilels.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Partitas Nos 3 & 5 BWV 827 & 829 - Virginia Black.*

I always find that Bach soothes and calms.










I notice that this fine two disc set is available on Amazon for a very good price at present.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D major 'Miracle'
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## haziz




----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms' second Piano Concerto 
Yuja Wang
Munich Philharmonic conducted by Valery Gergiev, Tokyo Suntory Hall Dec 1 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms & Others: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Zuill Bailey (cello), Philippe Quint (violin), Philharmonia Orchestra, North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Robin O'Neill, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)


----------



## atsizat

Music Year: 1967

Composer: Ennio Morricone


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

"Apparitions" - songs by Purcell and Crumb, interspersed with spectral, electronically-manipulated snippets of Shakespeare. A truly magical album by Christine Schäfer with Eric Schneider on the piano.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155476


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata No. 1 in F minor, op. 120 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, op. 120 no. 2
Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet
Roland Pöntinen, piano
Torleif Thedéen, cello

2005


----------



## Helgi

*All things are quite silent*
The Chapel & Girls' Choirs of Pembroke College, Cambridge

I find that the only truly contemporary music I listen to is choral music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part eight of eight for this afternoon and early evening.

_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano (1990):










Symphony no.11 (1990):

City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor










String Quartet no.13 (1989):
String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):










String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Vasks

*S. Arnold - Overture in G, Op. 8, No. 5 (Mallon/Naxos)
Marsh - A Conversation Symphony (Lea-Cox/ASV)
Mozart/Badura-Skoda - Larghetto & Allegro in E-flat (Barura-Skoda & Demus/Gramola)
Lebrun - Oboe Concerto #1 (van den Hauwe/Eufoda)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another take on the Bartok piano concertos - good forthright accounts, not without some excitement.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D Minor for Violin, Piano and Strings. MWV D4 
Gidon Kremer · Martha Argerich · Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Baxi

Great...!


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)

Berlioz: Ballet music from Les Troyens

Weber: Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

Lecocq: La Fille de Madame Angot : ballet music

Donizetti: La Favorita: Ballet music

Various orchestra's Richard Bonynge


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155481


*Johannes Brahms*

Trio in B major for piano, violin, and cello, op. 8
Trio in E flat major for piano, violin, and horn, op. 40
Trio in C major for piano, violin, and cello, op. 87
Trio in C minor for piano, violin, and cello, op. 101
Trio in A minor for piano, clarinet, and cello, op. 114

The Florestan Trio
Stephen Stirling, horn
Richard Hosford, clarinet

1998, reissued 2014


----------



## atsizat

There was a much better version on Youtube but hasn't been available for years sadly. It's been removed.

Now I don't know which one is to listen to. Which RV 334 second movement on Youtube is the best currently?


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't think I have heard a better recording of the Mathis der Maler symphony (and I have heard most of those issued) - this one is white hot. The other two works also get excellent performances.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's 3rd (Harper, LSO, Colin Davis) and 4th (Chicago SO, Solti) symphonies.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Double Concertos by Atli Ingolfsson, Adriana Hölszky & Nikolaus Brass
performed by Beate Zelinsky & David Smeyers


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Novak, In the Tatra Mountains*

I don't like tone poems, because I can never figure out what I'm supposed to be hearing. This piece is supposed to be about "fog and distant thunder giving way to heavy rain and flashes of lightning before the evening sun bathes the landscape in a radiant glow" according to the last edition of BBC Music. Maybe it will be obvious enough that I'll get it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## fbjim

Haydn is never a bad decision


----------



## Helgi

On the Tippett wagon this week as well, been listening to:










*Tippett: String Quartets 1, 2 & 3*
Heath Quartet, live at Wigmore Hall


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

Satie - Je te veux | Klára Körmendi


----------



## SanAntone

Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis






Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis · Chicago Symphony Orchestra · James Levine


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta in music by John Rutter:


----------



## SanAntone

*bartok | string quartets | jerusalem quartet | 2, 4 & 6*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - String Quartets Op.3, No.5; Op.64, No.5; Op.76, No.2

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)

1CD+1DVD

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 20

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Piano Quintets

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Artemis Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

JL Dussek: Piano Trios

Trio 1790


----------



## Dulova Harps On

More Rameau after enjoying Dardanus so much earlier in the week. Seriously considering buying the Erato 27 CD Boxset now because i'm loving these works so much!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

The National Philharmonic Orchestra- Richard Bonynge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_The House of Life_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1903):
_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04):










String Quartet no.1 in G minor (1908 - rev. 1921):










_In the Fen Country_ - 'symphonic impression' for orchestra (1904):
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1914):
Suite for orchestra from the music for Aristophanes's play _The Wasps_ (1909):










_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):


----------



## 13hm13

Berwald, Stenhammar, Aulin - Violin Concertos - Tobias Ringborg


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Opera Arias

Lucia Popp & Georg Fischer


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2

Valery Gergiev

Mariinsky Orchestra, Denis Matsuev


----------



## Malx

Late yesterday and this morning the following quartets from the *Alban Berg Quartet* box.

*Smetana, Quartet No 1 'From My Life' / Janacek, Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' / Bartok, Quartet No 4 / Ravel, Quartet in F / Berg, Lyric Suite.*


----------



## SanAntone

*carter | string quartets | pacifica | no. 1*









From *Wikipedia*



> The String Quartet No. 1 by American composer Elliott Carter is a work for string quartet written during a year spent in the Sonoran Desert near Tucson, Arizona from 1950-51. To some extent, it can be said that this was his first major breakthrough work as a composer. The piece was premiered on 26 February 1953 at Columbia University, performed by the Walden Quartet of the University of Illinois.
> 
> A primary compositional technique used in the quartet is the principle of metric modulation (temporal modulation)-one for which Carter was to become particularly renowned. Although he was not the first composer to use this device (such as Stravinsky's Symphonies of Wind Instruments, (1920)) he was seemingly the first to develop such complex transformations. It is said that Carter assigned to tempo the structural role that earlier composers gave to tonality.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrouchka & The Rite of Spring

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125/ Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite a record!


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)


----------



## Vasks

Ludwig's magnum opus...


----------



## Malx

*Rihm, String Quartet No 4 - Alban Berg Quartet.*

One to play as background for a while before revisiting - at times a bit thick textured and - to use a word I've seen used on the forum a lot recently - a bit thorny. Don't get me wrong this piece interests me but will take a little more time than other works to get to know.


----------



## Enthusiast

I greatly enjoy quite a few of Michala Petri's recordings


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Quite a record!
> 
> View attachment 155504


I like the solo literature I have with Melnikov and I heard a wonderful Schumann concerto with Faust and their Beethoven sonatas is now my favorite set, so i've been waiting to see what they do with the trios. Thinking to buy the set if they do that.


----------



## mparta

Dulova Harps On said:


> More Rameau after enjoying Dardanus so much earlier in the week. Seriously considering buying the Erato 27 CD Boxset now because i'm loving these works so much!
> 
> View attachment 155499


One of the pieces I haven't heard in the theater, but in general, no body of operatic work is superior to Rameau's.


----------



## Rogerx

Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

English Bach Festival Choir

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I like the solo literature I have with Melnikov and I heard a wonderful Schumann concerto with Faust and their Beethoven sonatas is now my favorite set, so i've been waiting to see what they do with the trios. Thinking to buy the set if they do that.


They have recorded quite a lot as a trio but don't seem to be going for complete sets of any composer.


----------



## Merl

Ignoring the not-so-great account of the Piano Quintet this is a fine Schumann set. The Cherubinis nail the string quartets.


----------



## SanAntone

ENSEMBLE LINEA - ELLIOTT CARTER - TRIPLE DUO






Strasbourg, Musica Festival, september 27th 2012
Ensemble Linea
Maiko Matsuoka, violin
Johannes Burghoff, cello
Anna d'Errico, piano
Olivier Maurel, percussion
Keiko Murakami, flute
Yuko Fukumae, clarinet
Jean-Philippe Wurtz, conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok piano concertos (again). This time with three very different pianists and three characterful performances all helped by a bit of Boulez magic. I've heard these great concertos in three different sets over the last three days. But I suspect I'm not done yet ... perhaps some of the older recordings (Anda, Kovacevich ..) next.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part two for the rest of today.

_A Sea Symphony_ [Symphony no.1] for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-09):
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for string orchestra (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919):
_A London Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra (1911-13 - rev. 1918, 1920 and 1933):
_The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914):










_Phantasy Quintet_ for two violins, two violas and cello (1912):










_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: anon. English folk sources] (1912):


----------



## 13hm13

Danzi - Three Quintets for piano & winds / Danzi - 3 Quintets for piano & winds (Christine Schornsheim; Das Reicha'sche Quintett: Michael Schmidt-Casdorff, Hans-Peter Westermann, Guy van Waas, Wilhelm Bruns, Christian Beuse)


----------



## 13hm13

Danzi - Flute Concertos - Adorján


----------



## Skakner

*Schubert - Symphony 9("The Great"), D. 944*


----------



## Skakner

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: Petrouchka & The Rite of Spring
> 
> Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


This is a really fast "Le Sacre"!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Beethoven piano trios (3 and 5, "Spring") and one by Hummel. Really good performances.


----------



## jim prideaux

After a challenging week at work.....

Beethoven conducted by Krivine......

a 'rollicking' 1st Symphony!


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of days of concerti

Prokofiev Piano Concerti #1 and #3, Bartok Piano Concerto #3. I'm not a huge fan of piano concerti, but I think the Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3 is my favorite









Barber and Korngold Violin Concerti, Korngold Much Ado About Nothing Suite. A cracking disk









Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Falla Nights in the Garden of Spain, Chopin Andante spianato and Grand Polanaise









Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concerti #2. I've never really warmed to the Shostakovich Second Violin Concerto









Ades Violin Concerto 'Concentric Paths', Sibelius Violin Concerto, Sibelius Three Humoresques


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*The Essential Mozart* on Decca









Fifteen popular movements from Mozart. A nice introduction to Mozart - which I hardly needed years ag when I bought the disk!


----------



## Mark Dee

Milano - Fantasia No. 55 - Christopher Wilson (lute)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana*

The liner notes quote Varese: "I like music that explodes into space." I wonder if Steppenwolf knew they were quoting Varese when they put that phrase into Born to be Wild.


----------



## Itullian

Haydn symphonies


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ruggles, Sun-Treader*

I usually confuse this piece with Varese's Arcana. I need to get more familiar with these.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Clarinet & Oboe Concertos* Anthony Pay & Michel Piguet with The Academy Of Ancient Music directed by Christopher Hogwood on L'Oiseau-Lyre









Enjoyable renditions on 'authentic' instruments.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Horn Concertos and Horn Quintet* David Pyatt with the Academy of St, Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner on ERATO









Pleasing performances of these pieces. But I have to admit these works are far from being favourite Mozart - they emotionally bland for the most part.


----------



## Itullian

These Mozart symphonies by Gardiner that were originally recorded for Philips are very good. And i'm not normally a big Gardiner fan.


----------



## Helgi

An evening walk with these for company:










Arvo Pärt, misc. choral music - Polyphony










Fading - Gesualdo Six


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155525


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne Overture, op. 40
Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, op. 55
In the South Overture, op. 50
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, op. 63

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

1972, 1975, 1976, 1980; compilation 1995


----------



## Itullian

2 &4
Love the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000w5f9








The WDR Radio Orchestra Cologne take a musical trip to Italy with great operatic classics by Verdi, Mascagni and Bellini. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Hymn and Triumphal March, from Aida
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

12:38 AM
Pietro Mascagni
Symphonic Interlude, from Cavalleria rusticana
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

12:42 AM
Nino Rota (1911-1979)
Harp Concerto
Esther Peristerakis (harp), WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:04 AM
Vincenzo Bellini (1801-1835), Elias Parish Alvars (arranger)
Introduction and Variations on Bellini's 'Norma', Op. 36, for harp
Esther Peristerakis (harp)

01:08 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Overture to 'Les Vêpres siciliennes'
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:17 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Allegro vivace, 1st movement from 'Symphony No. 4 in A, op. 90 (Italian)'
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:29 AM
Ennio Morricone (1928-2020), Robert Longfield (arranger)
Gabriel's Oboe, from the film 'The Mission'
Tomoharu Yoshida (oboe), WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:32 AM
Luigi Denza (1846-1922), Voldemar Wal-Berg (arranger)
Funiculì, Funiculà
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:36 AM
Paolo Tosti (1846-1916),Renato Rascel (1912-1991),Eduardo di Capua (1865-1917),Paolo Conte (b.1937), Guido Rennert (arranger)
Sempre Italia (medley)
WDR Radio Orchestra, Rasmus Baumann (conductor)

01:43 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Symphony No 6 in B minor Op. 74 'Pathetique'
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Antal Dorati (conductor)

02:31 AM
Fanny Mendelssohn (1805-1847)
Trio (Op.11) in D minor
Trio Orlando

02:56 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Symphony No 7 in D minor Op 70
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thomas Søndergård (conductor)

03:32 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Divertimento assai facile for guitar and fortepiano (J.207)
Jakob Lindberg (guitar), Niklas Sivelov (pianoforte)

03:44 AM
Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881)
A Night on Bare Mountain, symphonic poem
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenard (conductor)

03:56 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Aria with Variations in D minor HWV 428
Jan Jongepier (organ)

04:09 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Phantasiestucke Op 73 for clarinet & piano
Algirdas Budrys (clarinet), Sergejus Okrusko (piano)

04:20 AM
Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824)
Duo concertante in C major
Alexandar Avramov (violin), Ivan Peev (violin)

04:31 AM
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
Overture: Der Fliegende Hollander (The Flying Dutchman)
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier (conductor)

04:43 AM
Carl Ludwig Lithander (1773-1843)
Piano Sonata in C major, Op 8 No 1 'Sonate facile'
Juhani Lagerspetz (piano)

04:54 AM
Ludomir Rozycki (1883-1953)
Symphonic Poem: Mona Lisa Gioconda, Op 31
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wojciech Czepiel (conductor)

05:05 AM
Johann Gottlieb Goldberg (1727-1756),Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Sonata for 2 violins and continuo in C major
Musica Petropolitana

05:17 AM
Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
2nd movement (Andante Moderato) from Cello Concerto No.1 (H.196)
Tomas Jamnik (cello), Prague Symphony Orchestra, Charles Olivieri-Munroe (conductor)

05:27 AM
Costanzo Porta (1528/9-1601)
Sub Tuum Praesidium
Banchieri Singers, Denes Szabo (conductor)

05:30 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Preludes (excerpts)
Fou Ts'ong (piano)

05:55 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony No 41 in C, K 551 'Jupiter'
Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti (director)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - The Great Concertos

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer

Concerto for Strings and Continuo in F major, RV141
Concerto for strings in C major RV109
Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Concerto for Violin and Strings in D , Op. 7/11 , RV 208a
Concerto in A major 'Il Rosignuolo' for violin, strings & basso continuo RV335
Concerto in G major for two Violins RV 516
Concerto in G major for violin & cello RV516
Concerto, Op. 3 No. 7 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 567
Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
Piccolo Concerto in C major, RV 444


----------



## Rogerx

Tortelier's French Bonbons

Peter Dixon (cello), Yuri Torchinsky (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Conrad2

Roger Reynolds: Whisper Out of Time
Cleveland Chamber Symphony 
Label: Mode Records
Release Year: 2007









Stockhausen: Mantra
Xenia Pestova
Label: Naxos
Release Year: 2010


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Bkeske

New Hungarian Quartet : Schubert - The Last Four Quartets. VoxBox 3 LP box, 1973

View attachment 155530


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## WVdave

George Gershwin
Rhapsody In Blue, An American In Paris, Porgy And Bess Suite
Deutsche Grammophon - 469 139-2, Deutsche Grammophon Panorama, 2 x CD, Compilation, Germany, 2000.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000vqjn
Three brilliant soloists compete to win the most prestigious prize for young classical musicians in Britain. Each finalist performs a concerto with the BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Mark Wigglesworth, at Bridgewater Hall in Manchester before an expert jury. At the end of the evening, just one will be crowned as the new BBC Young Musician. Presented by Anna Lapwood, Josie Darby and Jess Gillam.


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Adolf Hasse: Cleofide (Oper In 3 Akten ~ Opera in 3 Acts) / Cappella Coloniensis, William Christie


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051,/ Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5

Vladimir Jurowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra










Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder

Sir Georg Solti

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, Wiener Philharmoniker










Verdi: Requiem

Antonio Pappano

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Anja Harteros, Rolando Villazón, Sonia Ganassi

Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri Overture

Michele Mariotti

Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna


----------



## Dimace

Many say that this is the best Anton's set. (I still prefer Celie and Günter) True or not, it is a GLORIOUS attempt, full with musicality, detail and pathos with many similarities to Marek's Bruckner set. It is clear to me that Stanislaw (and Janowski) made what I call ''collective approach'' to the composer, without sacrificing some (unter control) originality. The Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken isn't the most well known in Germany, but has a great history and tradition with any kind of classical repertoire. Must buy.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_A Pastoral Symphony_ [Symphony no. 3] for orchestra, with wordless soprano in finale (1921):
_English Folk Song Suite_ for military band, arr. for orchestra by Gordon Jacob (orig. 1923 - arr. 1924):










Mass in G-minor for unaccompanied mixed choir (1922):










_On Wenlock Edge_ - cycle of six songs for tenor, piano and string quartet, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Alfred Edward Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. 1923):










_Sancta Civitas_ [_The Holy City_] - oratorio for tenor, baritone, mixed choir, semi-choir, distant boys' choir and orchestra [Text: _the Book of Revelation_] (1923-25):
_Flos Campi_ [_Flower of the Field_] for viola, wordless mixed choir and small orchestra (1925):


----------



## Baxi

#11

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
*Horn Concerto No.1 & 2**

Franz Strauss (1822-1905)
*Horn Concerto in C minor**

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
*Piano Concerto for the left hand in D major*

George Gershwin (1898-1937)
*Rhapsody in Blue*

Barry Tuckwell, horn
Julius Katchen, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész

1967*/1969


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Prelude and Fugue in C minor, BWV 546 
Partite sopra Sei gegrüsset, Jesu gütig, BWV 768
Allein Gott in der Höh' sei Ehr', BWV 663
Prelude and Fugue in C major, BWV 547
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582

Gisbert Schneider (Silbermann Organ in Freiberg Cathedral)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Symphony in C, etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Concerto for Orchestra
Dances of Marosszék 
Theatre Overture

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Dimace

Baxi said:


> View attachment 155537
> 
> #11
> 
> Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
> *Horn Concerto No.1 & 2**
> 
> Franz Strauss (1822-1905)
> *Horn Concerto in C minor**
> 
> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
> *Piano Concerto for the left hand in D major*
> 
> George Gershwin (1898-1937)
> *Rhapsody in Blue*
> 
> Barry Tuckwell, horn
> Julius Katchen, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra
> István Kertész
> 
> 1967*/1969


Fantastic set. Dvorak's 7th & 8th are the highlights. Also Berlioz's Fantastic Symphony is great. Excellent buy.


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

Duo Concertante - for violin and piano
Written by Igor Stravinsky in 1932.






00:00 - I. Cantilene 
02:54 - II. Eclogue 1 
05:04 - III. Eclogue 2 
08:20 - IV. Gigue 
12:46 - Dithyrambe



> 'Stravinsky was introduced to American violinist Samuel Dushkin in 1931 by Willy Strecker of the publishing firm Schott, Mainz. The Violin Concerto in D was the first product to result from this relationship, and Dushkin performed the Concerto in numerous countries with the composer conducting. The two toured as recitalists in 1932-34, and Stravinsky early on saw the need for one of his own works to be part of the concert program. Until this time he had not written an appropriate piece, apparently because of an antipathy toward the combination of violin and piano. The Duo concertant received its first performance in October 1932 in Berlin, and became a regular feature on Dushkin and Stravinsky's recital programs. In addition, Stravinsky made several arrangements for violin and piano of earlier works, such as the Divertimento and the Suite italianne. Stravinsky gave the five movements of the Duo concertant titles that evoke musical forms and idioms of the past. Rapid repeated notes on the piano and an aggressive violin part characterize the opening of the Cantilène, which is cast in ABA form. The central section features furious violin double stops. The two Eglogue movements evoke the pastoral nature of the traditional eclogue. Eglogue I opens with a drone on the violin, and some of the ensuing violin parts are reminiscent of L'Histoire du soldat. Eglogue II is much more slow and contemplative, featuring, for the first time thus far in the piece, some interplay between the instruments. The fourth movement, Gigue, tends toward the Italian flowing triplet motion of the Baroque gigue, with an exciting central section in which the two instruments play in different meters. The Dithyrambe, written with a nod to the tragic, ancient Greek dithyramb, may be the most lyrically beautiful music Stravinsky ever wrote.' - John Palmer


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Mozart: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

This morning a couple of discs of perhaps lesser known *Grieg* works.

*Sigurd Jorsalfar / Landkjenning / Norwegian Dances / Symphonic Dances / Lyric Suite* all played by the *Bergen PO under Ole Kristian Ruud.*


----------



## Biwa

W.A. Mozart: Don Giovanni (arr. wind instruments by Triebensee)

G. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (arr. wind instruments by Sedlak)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas

Aafje Heynis (contralto), Albert de Klerk (organ), Simon C. Jansen (organ)

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Chorus of the Netherlands Bach Academy, Szmon Goldberg, Anton van der Horst


----------



## haziz




----------



## Helgi

*JS Bach: The Musical Offering*
Ricercar Consort


----------



## Enthusiast

A day or two ago I listened to the Sawallisch recording of Hindemith's Mathis der Maler Symphony along with expressing some praise for it (as my favourite recording of this great and much recorded work). Today it was Horenstein's version that I listened to. This is more mixed and perhaps a bit indulgent but it has its moments.










I also listened to the Symphony from this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau & Schreker: Der Geburtstag der Infantin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko



> Presto Classical 21st May 2021
> 
> There are many moments for strings and winds to shine as they play
> an innocent melody for the Infanta, and there's an exquisite section
> featuring a solo violin for the dance of the puppets. It's not all
> sugar-coated sweetness, though, and Petrenko makes sure to bring out
> the darker moments.
> 
> James Longstaffe


----------



## Baxi

Dimace said:


> Fantastic set. Dvorak's 7th & 8th are the highlights. Also Berlioz's Fantastic Symphony is great. Excellent buy.


Yes, absolutly!


----------



## Baxi

#4

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

*Symphony No.5 in C sharp minor*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim

Köln Philharmonie / June 1997 / Live


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000w5v3








Music by Mozart, Bartók, Chopin and Schubert performed at the 2018 piano4 Festival in Switzerland. With John Shea.

01:01 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Robert Levin (arranger)
Larghetto and Allegro in E flat, KV deest
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

01:13 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
Suite for Two Pianos, Op 4b
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

01:43 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Rondo in C for Two Pianos, Op 73
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

01:54 AM
Rudolf Kelterborn (1931-2021)
Piano Work No. 7 ('Quinternio')
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

02:05 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Fantasie in F minor for Piano Four Hands, D940
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

02:26 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Polonaise in F major, D599 no 4
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

02:30 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Abendlied, Op 85 no 12
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

02:33 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Violin Concerto in G major (H.7a.4)
Aladar Mozi (violin), Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Pavol Bagin (conductor)

03:01 AM
Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
Requiem mass in D major, ZWV.46
Hana Blazikova (soprano), Kamila Mazalova (contralto), Vaclav Cizek (tenor), Tomas Kral (bass), Jaromir Nosek (bass), Collegium Vocale 1704, Collegium 1704, Vaclav Luks (conductor)

03:45 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Concerto fragment for horn and orchestra in E flat (K.370b and K.371)
James Sommerville (horn), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

03:57 AM
Allan Pettersson (1911-1980)
Two Elegies (1934) and Romanza (1942) for violin & piano
Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Enrico Pace (piano)

04:03 AM
Ignacy Jan Paderewski (1860-1941), Jerzy Maksymiuk (arranger)
Nocturne Op 16 No 4 
Polish Radio Orchestra of Warsaw, Jerzy Maksymiuk (conductor)

04:08 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Ballade in G minor, Op 24
Eugen d'Albert (piano)

04:18 AM
Benjamin Godard (1849-1895)
Oh! Ne t'eveille pas encor (Jocelyn, Act 1)
Benjamin Butterfield (tenor), Canadian Opera Company Orchestra, Richard Bradshaw (conductor)

04:23 AM
Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768)
Overture VI for 2 oboes, bassoon & strings
Michael Niesemann (oboe), Alison Gangler (oboe), Adrian Rovatkay (bassoon), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (conductor)

04:34 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
3 Lieder, arr. for cello and piano
Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

04:43 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
Overture to The Wasps - Aristophanic suite (from incidental music)
BBC Concert Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth (conductor)

04:53 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
'Misera, dove son!' (scena) and 'Ah! non son'io che parlo' (aria), K369
Rosemary Joshua (soprano), Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Rene Jacobs (conductor)


----------



## Enthusiast

Tchaikovsky's first three symphonies - works I rate highly but haven't heard for quite a while. A have a good few recordings but today it was Abbado's that I listened to.


----------



## Helgi

Abendmusiken in the middle of the day, first spin:










*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken*
Vox Luminis, Ensemble Masques


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 5*
Bernstein (1963)
Gatti (1997)


----------



## Malx

Arrived in today's mail.
*Tippett, String Quartet No 2 - Heath Quartet.*


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Ives - String Quartet No. 1 & 2. Columbia Masterworks 1985

View attachment 155549


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony,

*Kodaly, Symphony in C - the recordings by Dorati and Tortelier.*


----------



## SanAntone

alfred schnittke | piano quintet | lark quartet | gary graffman









I don't know why, but I've never spent any time listening to *Alfred Schnittke*. There was something about him that seemed to cause me to avoid listening until today. It could have been that there seemed to be a lot of hype associated with his music. Anyway, I listened to the piano quintet and some of the string quartets and have to say, I will now be spending more time with his music.


----------



## SanAntone

dj spooky | kronos quartet | rebirth of a nation









*Cantaloupe Music*:



> Conceived as a remix and reimagination of director D.W. Griffith's infamously racist 1915 silent film The Birth of a Nation, Rebirth of a Nation, recorded with Kronos Quartet, is a controversial and culturally significant project that examines how "…exploitation and political corruption still haunt the world to this day, but in radically different forms." Originally commissioned in 2004 by the Lincoln Center Festival, Spoleto Festival USA, Weiner Festwochen, and the Festival d'Automne a Paris, the project was Miller's first large-scale multimedia performance piece, and has been performed around the world, from the Sydney Festival to the Herod Atticus Amphitheater, more than fifty times.


----------



## WVdave

Emil Gilels; Recital In Moscow 2
Schubert, Shostakovich, Schumann, Chopin 
Мелодия - MEL CD 10 00788, CD, Russia, 2004.


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů : Janáček Quartet - String Quartet No. 5 & Vlach Quartet - String Quartet No. 7. Supraphon 1980 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 155553


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part four for the rest of today.

_Whitsunday Hymn_ - version for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir, from _Three Choral Hymns_ for tenor or baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929):










_Job: A Masque for Dancing_ for orchestra (1930):
Symphony no.4 in F-minor for orchestra (1931-34):
_Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ for string orchestra and harp, arr. by Ralph Greaves of a passage from the opera _Sir John in Love_ (orig. 1924-28 - arr. 1934):










_Benedicite_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Austen/biblical sources] (1929):
_Five Tudor Portraits_ for mezzo-soprano, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: John Skelton] (1936):










_Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, female choir and orchestra (1932):
_Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman/John Bright/liturgical sources] (1936):


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA MEDICINA
_Symphoniales est Anima_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SanAntone

*New Sounds* is here because we're curious and excited about music. You're probably here for the same reason. We created New Sounds for people who love the surprise that comes from discovering something new. But with almost everything ever recorded anywhere now available online, where do you start? This might be the place. We try to be friendly and jargon free, and gleefully oblivious of genre. Our goal is to find the artists, the songs, and the sounds that you might love - if only you get a chance to hear them.

We believe people are less interested in categories and more interested in music that moves them. We also believe that algorithms won't give you the same experience as a set of recommendations from real people. New Sounds has its roots in the ideas that spawned the golden age of FM Radio in the 1960s and 70s: the idea that a friendly guide is the best way to discover new music, or music that defies easy categorization; and that some of that music just might change your life.

Does that sound a little over the top? Maybe, but not to us. We are a bunch of musical obsessives, current and recovering musicians, with decades of experience listening, collecting, and crate-digging in styles familiar and foreign. And we think music is that important. If you start poking around our audio archives, or checking out our videos, or reading our weekly music roundups, you just might find yourself agreeing with us. Happy listening!


----------



## Bkeske

Paul Kletzki Conducts Mahler No. 1. The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel reissue late 70's, originally 1962

View attachment 155555


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155557


*Gioachino Rossini*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Giuseppe Patanè

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Grieg - Peer Gynt. Hallé Orchestra W/The Ambrosian Singers. Angel 1969

View attachment 155558


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155560


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Le Nozze di Figaro

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2016


----------



## haydnguy

Stravinsky
Serenade in A
The Firebird (suite)

Prokofiev
Sarcasms op. 17
Piano Sonata No. 8 op. 84
Gavotte op. 95/2

* For some reason I couldn't get postimages to resize my picture.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

by Brahms, Schumann & Fruhling

Steven Isserlis, Michael Collins and Stephen Hough

Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Frühling: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op. 40
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen (4) for Clarinet, Viola & Piano, Op. 132
Schumann: Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas for Pentecost

Live recording at St Thomas Leipzig

Thomaner Conrad Zuber (soprano), Thomaner Robert Pohlers (alto), Martin Petzold (tenor), Reinhard Decker (bass) & Matthias Weichert (bass)

St Thomas's Boys Choir Leipzig & Gewandhaus Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

BACH- Transcriptions of Concertos

Disc 2

Ivo Janssen


----------



## jim prideaux

I first heard the wonderful Sibelius 5 as a teenager in the early 1970's.......

Tuxen and the Danish State Radio Orch.

I am starting the day with the same performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12/ Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Passion Oratorio 'Mich vom Stricke meiner Sünden' ('Brockes Passion'), TWV 5:1

Birgitte Christensen, soprano (Tochter Zion I, Gläubige Seele I, Maria, 3. Magd), Lydia Teuscher, soprano (Tochter Zion II, Gläubige Seele II, 2. Magd), Marie-Claude Chappuis, mezzosoprano (Judas, Gläubige Seele III, 1. Magd), Donát Havár, tenor (Petrus, Pilatus, Gläubige Seele IV, Hauptmann), Daniel Behle, tenor (Evangelist, Gläubige Seele VI) & Johannes Weisser, baritone (Jesus, Gläubige Seele V)

RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, René Jacobs


----------



## Flamme

The Snape Maltings Concert Hall reopens its marsh-facing doors for an audience with the BBC Symphony Orchestra strings and harp in works by Mozart, Britten and Julian Anderson. Ryan Wigglesworth conducts and is the soloist, directing from the keyboard, in Mozart's predominantly sunny Piano Concerto No 12. Ever an all-rounder on the concert platform, Ryan is also featured as a composer in his Notturno, inspired by a Polish folk song. This concert is dedicated to the late, much-missed Steuart Bedford, conductor, close collaborator with Benjamin Britten, and for many years major musical force at the Aldeburgh Festival.

Presented live from Snape Maltings by Martin Handley

Mozart: Adagio & Fugue K546 
Ryan Wigglesworth: Notturno 
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 12 in A K414 
Julian Anderson: Past Hymns 
Britten: Prelude & Fugue for 18 Strings

BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Ryan Wigglesworth (conductor and piano)

Plus a Post-Concert Tribute to Steuart Bedford with contributions from singer Charmian Bedford, Steuart's daughter, and composer Colin Matthews who worked with him and Benjamin Britten on several of the composer's late works.

Britten: Death in Venice Suite (arr. Bedford) 
English Chamber Orchestra 
Steuart Bedford (conductor)

Britten: Phaedra 
Janet Baker (mezzo)
English Chamber Orchestra 
Steuart Bedford (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000w5tx


----------



## Baxi

Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951)

*A Survivor from Warsaw op.46
Variations for Orchestra op.31
5 Pieces for Orchestra op.16
Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene op.34*

Günter Reich, narrator
BBC Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

1976


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 131 - Suske Quartet.*


----------



## SanAntone

*mompou | canciones y danzas | gustavo romero*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part five for late morning and most of this afternoon.

_Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus_ for string orchestra and harp (1939):
Concerto in A-minor for oboe and string orchestra (1944):
_Partita_ for double string orchestra (1948):










String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):










_Serenade to Music_ for four sopranos, four contraltos, four tenors, two baritones, two basses and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):
Symphony no.5 in D for orchestra (1938-43):
Concerto for two pianos and orchestra - arr. by Joseph Cooper and Ralph Vaughan Williams of the Piano Concerto in C (orig. 1926-31 - arr. 1946):
Symphony no.6 in E-minor for orchestra (1944-47 - rev. 1950):










_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed choir, and small orchestra [Texts: Matthew Arnold] (1947-49):


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Elegy & Lament for Beowulf

Eastman Rochester School of Music Chorus

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Pelleas

Nothing better than this when so much consumed by worries that you can't fully pay attention to the music being played:


----------



## Rogerx

Stölzel - Cantatas for Pentecost 1737

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Martin Woelfel (alto), Jan Kobow (tenor), Christian Immler (bass)

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein, Ludger Rémy


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - La Pentecote


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet D887 - Alban Berg Quartet.*
(Live recording).

Wow, I had forgotten that this is a chamber piece of truly Mahlerian proportions. I am a bit behind in discovering Schubert's late quartets, this one I'll have to revisit soon as I didn't fully concentrate on listening to it this time round.


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## Chilham

A lazy weekend set aside to recover from the effects of our second, "Jab", thankfully unnecessarily, and time to begin my Beethoven 'Odyssey'.










Beethoven: Fidelio

Claudio Abbado

Jonas Kaufmann, Nina Stemme, Lucerne Festival Orchestra










Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"

Itzhak Perlman & Martha Argerich










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3

Daniel Harding

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Maria João Pires


----------



## Enthusiast

Having listened a couple of times to the symphony taken from the opera, it was time for the whole thing. A fine opera that seems to be unjustly neglected.


----------



## 13hm13

Grechaninov: Symphony No. 5 · Missa Oecumenica


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer & Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Philharmonia Orchestra, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155574


*Gabriel Fauré*

Requiem
Ave verum Corpus
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria, Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

The Cambridge Singers
Members of the City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, conductor

1984 and 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Prelude to Tristan und Isolde 
*

Personally, despite the mono sound, I think this is a great interpretation.


----------



## fbjim

More Haydncourt!


----------



## Vasks

_Sure wish a libretto was included_


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathetique"

Ronald Brautigam










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"

Ronald Brautigam










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 "Waldstein"

Ronald Brautigam










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"

Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6
*

In both pieces, there is a nice sense of weltschmerz (if there is such a thing as a nice sense of weltschmerz).


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin)
Finnish Baroque Orchestra

L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9

Smashing sound.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155578


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Serenade for Strings, op. 20

James Ehnes, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor

2007


----------



## WNvXXT

Sunday Baroque. Radio program starts at 5 am Sundays and goes until noon.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven: Favourite Piano Sonatas
Alfred Brendel - 
Philips Classics - 438 730-2, Duo (2), 2 x CD, Compilation, US, 1993.


----------



## Enthusiast

Wolf's Italian Songbook, recorded live in 1977.


----------



## SanAntone

erik satie | piano music | marcel worms









01. 3 Gymnopédies: No. 1, Lent et douloureux
02. 3 Gymnopédies: No. 2, Lent et triste
03. 3 Gymnopédies: No. 3, Lent et grave
04. Poudre d'or
05. Je te veux (Version for Solo Piano)
06. Gnossiennes: No. 1, Lent
07. Gnossiennes: No. 2, Avec étonnement
08. Gnossiennes: No. 3, Lent
09. Gnossiennes: No. 4, Lent
10. Gnossiennes: No. 5, Modéré
11. Gnossiennes: No. 6, Avec conviction et avec une tristesse rigoureuse
12. Sonatine bureaucratique: I. Allegro
13. Sonatine bureaucratique: II. Andante
14. Sonatine bureaucratique: III. Vivace
15. Le piccadilly
16. Rag-Time Parade (After Satie)
17. La diva de l'empire (Arr. H. Ourdine for Solo Piano)

I never get tired of these works, loved them from the first moment I discovered them in the early '70s and my affection for them has not flagged. This new recording (5/21/2021) by *Marcel Worms* is perfect, IMO: restrained and beautifully executed. Besides his most famous works, Worms includes some unknown Satie pieces.


----------



## Baxi

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
*Mazeppa
Mephisto Waltz*

Zoltán Kodály (1882-1967)
*Theatre Overture
Háry János Suite*

New York Philharmonic 
Kurt Masur

1995


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*Vladimir Ashkenazy* - _Chopin: Waltzes; 4 Scherzos; 26 Preludes_


----------



## Enthusiast

Suites (overtures) 1-3 in performances that don't forget these are suites of dances.


----------



## cougarjuno

Relaxing with Delius with the wonderful Florida Suite and North Country Sketches. Unfortunately Chandos decided to re-release this recording and omit two short pieces - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring and Air and Dance -- that were on the previous release.


----------



## Baxi

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

*Dante Symphony S109
Dante Sonata S161, No.7*

Damenchor des Rundfunkchors Berlin
Berlin Philharmoniker
Daniel Barenboim, conductor & piano

1994


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155586


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Klavierwerke
BWV 773, 775, 784, 788, 790, 799, 847, 851, 865, 871, 875, 889, 904, 906, 931, 934, 940, 964, 1079

Rinaldo Alessandrini, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Mark Dee

Curiously presented on the disc as Numbers 1 and 3 on side A, 2 and 4 on side B. Nice performances and good sound though.


----------



## pmsummer

THE UNICORN
_Myth and Miracle in Medieval France_
*Philippe de Thaon - Marie de France - Thibault de Champagne - Gauthier de Coincy - Moniot de Paris - Anonymous*
Anne Azema - voice
Cheryl Ann Fulton - harps
Shira Kammen - vielle, rebec, harp
Jesse Lepkoff - flute
_
Erato_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## fbjim

Between this and Saygun I'm having good luck with listening to amazing 20th century violin concertos.


----------



## Baxi

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

*Les Préludes S97
Zwei Episoden aus Lenaus Faust S110
Deux Légendes S354*

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
James Conlon

1991


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - the best in classical music, with Suzy Klein.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Song of the Day

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five pieces of music inspired by the story of Romeo and Juliet.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000w5tj


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas*Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Discs 1, 2 & 6 from the complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas. Early an mid period Beethoven on these classic accounts,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 7*

This is Solomon's Testament recording (I can't find a picture).

I noticed Documents has a 13-CD box with all of Solomon's Beethoven (Solomon - Milestones of a Piano Legend). I can't find any reviews of it. I wonder if it is worth getting. I'm guessing they stuck in the Testament recordings with the EMIs.


----------



## haziz




----------



## mparta

I think this is on YouTube. It has a reputation as being white hot, leaving Shostakovich in the audience speechless, yadda yadda. Bach Brandenburg 1, Shostakovich 10.

The Bach just sounds bizarre after all these years of a less upholstered approach, to say the least. But I spent for the Shostakovich, and was quite disappointed. I find that it is disjointed and the shape is not sustained. Where he can whip them to foam at the mouth, he does and they make a mighty noise. But as a whole performance, not up to snuff. Pretty penny to be disappointed. I think I want to try the Solti live CSO. I have several and am still trying to find "the one". I heard the National Symphony play this and it was quite good. I don't think I've heard Jarvi, and may have Haitink in the pile somewhere. An interesting and challenging piece, I think it has a huge reputation and some of that is deserved but it gives up its secrets not so willingly if you're trying to get it to hold together between outbursts.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 7*
> 
> This is Solomon's Testament recording (I can't find a picture).
> 
> I noticed Documents has a 13-CD box with all of Solomon's Beethoven (Solomon - Milestones of a Piano Legend). I can't find any reviews of it. I wonder if it is worth getting. I'm guessing they stuck in the Testament recordings with the EMIs.


The top set with Beethoven (Sonatas in this one) is this. (EMI, Germany, 6xLPs) I don't know if it is available in CDs. I'm sure that these recordings are available in CD sets like the one you have. If you have a turntable I suggest to buy this set. It is a worthy one and the sound is super. The booklet is also very nice and informative.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various works part six of six for tonight with the _Fantasia_, _Concerto Grosso_, _Romance_ and Symphony no.7, concluding tomorrow morning with _Hodie_, Symphonies 8 and 9 and the orchestrated _Songs of Travel_.

_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: 16th century English translation of the original biblical text] (1949):
_Concerto Grosso_ for three groups of strings (1950):
_Romance_ in D-flat major for harmonica and orchestra (1951):










_Hodie_ [_This Day_] - Christmas cantata for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/Book of Common Prayer/anon. English/John Milton/Martin Luther/Thomas Hardy/George Herbert/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):










_Sinfonia antartica_ [Symphony no.7] for wordless soprano, wordless mixed choir and orchestra (1949-52):
Symphony no.8 in D-minor for orchestra (1953-55):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor for orchestra (1956-57):










_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone and piano, nos. 1, 3 and 8 arr. for baritone and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams and 2, 4-7 and 9 posth. arr. by Roy Douglas [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04 - arr. by 1962):


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* "Razumovsky 1"
_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## Chilham

Couperin: Trois Leçons de Ténèbres

Christophe Rousset

Sandrine Piau, Les Talens Lyriques, Véronique Gens, Emmanuel Balssa


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Anonymous and Various Spanish Composers*
La Morra
- Arianna Savall - voice, harp
- Petter Udland Johansen - voice, fiddle
- Corina Marti - flutes, harpsichord, direction
- Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute
- Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
_
Ramée_


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Piano Concerto*
_Feinberg - Nashville SO - Schermerhorn_

First listen! How did I miss a romantic era piano concerto by a female American composer up to this point?!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155598


*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

2014


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony*
_Nashville SO - Schermerhorn_

First listen.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155599


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
Fidelio, op. 72
Leonore I, op. 138
Leonore II, op. 72
Leonore III, op. 72
Egmont, op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

1996


----------



## D Smith

Kodaly: Symphony in C. Fricsay. For Saturday Symphony. The best part is the second movement which is lovely. As a whole piece it doesn't really hold together for me.










Bach: Cantatas for Whit Sunday BWV 172, 59, 74, 34, 173, 68, 174. Gardiner et al.










Debussy:Complete Solo Piano Works. Noriko Ogawa. A solid collection with some exceptional performances. Recommended.










Roussel: Symphony No. 3, Le festin de l'araignee. Christoph Eschenbach; Orchestre de Paris Excellent.










Schubert: String Quartets 9 10 12 15. Diogenes Quartet. Also excellent, a bargain for the complete collection.


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155600


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concerto No. 1, op. 11
Piano Concerto No. 2, op. 21

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

1999


----------



## mparta

There's some thing called the Gramophone shop recordings, reviewed in the recent Gramophone (who knew), in which recordings by Lorri Lail are included. This has the kindertotenlieder and a really lovely set by Ture Rangstrom, a name I recognized but whose music I had not heard, Notturno.

Gorgeous voice. From what I see the Mahler was included with a Mahler 7 on LP forever ago.

The recording is a little challenged but I can hear the voice and the wonderful singing. Gramophone was carried away by her Baroque singing, Schuetz, Bach and Buxtehude, but I think the Rangstrom and Mahler lovely also. this will get repeated listenings and I've found a more modern recording (but only 1) of the Rangstrom, doubt that it will be sung as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Chausson: Piano Quartets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35/ Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42

Janine Jansen (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 2


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Holst: Cotswolds Symphony

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Augustin Hadelich (violin)



> BBC Music Magazine May 2021
> 
> Hadelich, as outlined in his engaging accompanying notes, is keen to avoid portentous gesture in dealing with Bach's fearsome technical demands. Using a Baroque bow, his inward approach results in superb intimacy in the slow movements of the sonatas, notwithstanding the resonant recorded sound.


----------



## Malx

Continuing with my recent string quartet binge, at least for starters this morning.

*Tippett, String Quartet No 1 - Heath Quartet.*
I am very happy with the standard of these live performances from the Heath Quartet - I would have loved to have been part of the audience. I have only been to one chamber concert at the Wigmore Hall but my memory is that the place has fine acoustics.

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 4 - Quatuor Danel.*
Weinberg's quartets are for me shamefully forgotten relative to Shostakovich's - both sets were composed at a similar time and as both composers new each other pretty well I reckon there is a fair degree of cross-influence going on.


----------



## Rogerx

Ascendit Deus: Music for Ascensiontide & Pentecost

Peter Harrison, Matthew Jorysz (organ)

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge & The Dmitri Ensemble, Graham Ross


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)

For youthful ardor I will still turn to Fritz Wunderlich in An die ferne Geliebte, yet this new release is the best Beethoven song recital I've heard, and it bids fair to be one of the treasures... - Fanfare, Jul/Aug 2020


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal (Act I) - Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.*

I always finding listening to Parsifal relaxing yet uplifting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 24/Offenbach: Le Papillon

Various orchestra's - Richard Bonynge


----------



## Vasks

*Magnard - Ouverture (Stringer/Timpani)
Dukas - Symphony in C (Jordan/Erato)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Thomas Zehetmair

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Overture to Leonore No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Overture to Leonore No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Sonata for Piano and Violin No. 5

Ian Watson & Susanna Ogata


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155605


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"

Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, op. 20 no. 1
Quartet No. 25 in C major, op. 20 no. 2
Quartet No. 26 in G minor, op. 20 no. 3

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Enthusiast

The evergreen vespers from 1610 in the recording that is probably my favourite among the ones I know.


----------



## Baxi

Moritz Moszkowski (1854-1925)
*Suite for two violins & piano, Op.71*

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)
*Three Violin Duets, Op.97d*

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)
*Sonata for two violins, Op.56*

Béla Bartók (1881-1945)
*44 Duos, Sz.98*

Itzhak Perlman
Pinchas Zukerman
1980/81


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas Nos. 80 & 140

Elly Ameling (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Samuel Ramey (bass)

London Voices, English Chamber Orchestra, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Lutheran Mass BWV235 - Susan Gritton (soprano), Robin Blaze (countertenor), Mark Padmore (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass), The Purcell Quartet + others.*

OVPP makes following the individual lines easier - nice recording.


----------



## mparta

Vasks said:


> *Magnard - Ouverture (Stringer/Timpani)
> Dukas - Symphony in C (Jordan/Erato)*


I've been prowling through much French symphonic literature but I think the Dukas takes the prize. Memorable, structure and material just above the average. I prefer this Jordan recording, by the way, but there are others, I found Slatkin dull.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Suite in A major BWV 1025 - Gli incogniti, Amandine Beyer.*

To quote the review from the BBC music magazine:
"There is some captivatingly lovely music here, regardless of whose signature should be attached to it, and it's captivatingly played, too…Balance, ensemble and intonation are beautifully judged"


----------



## Malx

mparta said:


> I've been prowling through much French symphonic literature but I think the Dukas takes the prize. Memorable, structure and material just above the average. I prefer this Jordan recording, by the way, but there are others, I found Slatkin dull.


Interesting comment, mparta, I culled the Slatkin recording from my collection a while back but haven't been tempted to try another recording of the Symphony - maybe I should.


----------



## Rogerx

Backofen & Mozart: Theme & Variations

Jane Booth (clarinets and basset horn)

Eybler Quartet

Backofen: Quintet in B flat major for clarinet and strings
Backofen: Quintet in F major for basset horn and strings
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581


----------



## Enthusiast

Tremendous.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, 6 Romanian Folk Dances, 3 Rondos on Folk Tunes, 3 Hungarian Folk Songs - Lili Kraus*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155607


*Joseph Haydn*

"Sun Quartets"

Quartet No. 27 in D major, op. 20 no. 4
Quartet No. 23 in F minor, op. 20 no. 5
Quartet No. 24 in A major, op. 20 no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphonies 6 & 8 - Royal Flemish PO, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Guest




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Malx

Last work today, back to string quartets.
*Haydn, String Quartet Op76/6 - Chiaroscuro Quartet.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Carl Stamitz: Three Cello Concertos

played by Christian Benda (violoncello) and the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Tchaikovsky 5 from this box (one of my favourite recordings of this fine work).


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn "Missa in tempore belli" (Paukenmesse).


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Guest

Amazing sound (binaural DSD64) and wonderful playing.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Four Motets_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1921):










_Sonnet II_ for piano (1919):
_The Cat and the Mouse_ - 'scherzo humoristique' for piano (1920):
_Three Moods_ for piano (1920-21):
Piano Sonata in G (1920-21):
_Passacaglia_ for piano (1921-22):










_Night_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Aaron Schaffer] (1918):
_Pastoral_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Kafiristani folk sources, transl. by Edward Powys Mathers ***] (1921): 
_Poet's Song_ - song for voice and piano [Text: e.e. cummings] (1927):

(*** partly spoonerised as E Power Mathys on sleeve notes!)










_Two Preludes_ for violin and piano (1919 and 1921):










_Grohg_ - ballet in one act for orchestra (1922-25 - rev. 1932):


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Last evening I listened to 3 discs from this set, and I'll probably listen to a couple more, starting with Disc 3. This disc features sonatas that are not particular favourites of mine. My inner snob rebels at the Pathetique due to it's popularity. The two Opus 14 sonatas are pleasing and unchallenging - so much so even I some times play them through, to my own if no one else's satisfaction.

I admit the last sonata on this disc is probably the most interesting to me. It's the Sonata No. 11 Opus 22, and I don't often see it getting much attention.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PASSION OF MUSICK
_Poeticall Musicke (1607)
Captain Humes Musicall Humors (1605)_
*Captain Tobias Hume*
Nima Ben David - basse de violw, direction
Damien Guillon - haute-contre
Bruno Botere - tenor
Ariane Maurette - viole
Andreas Linos - viole
Pascal Gallon - basse de luth

_Alpha_


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony-Inbal and the Frankfurt RSO.

Beethoven-Violin Concerto-Mullova, Gardiner and the ORR.


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday and today. The first Germanic music I've listened to for several weeks. 
Schumann Piano Trio #2, Weber Clarinet Quintet. Very nice music









Mendelssohn String Quartets 2, 3 and 6









Brahms String Sextets 1 and 2. Wonderful









Strauss Also sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegal's Merry Pranks, Don Juan, Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils









Mahler Symphony no 6


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 No. 3 & Op. 95 'Serioso' * Elias String Quartet on Wigmore Hall Live









As a break from the Beethoven Piano Sonatas here's two contrasting String Quartets from this pleasing 2 CD set.

First we have Opus 18 No. 3 - engaging unproblematic early Beethoven.

The Opus 95 quartet subtitled 'serioso' is a great favoutite of mine. A terse quartet, serious and quite angry at times But Beethoven can't resist finishing with a swift and light coda at odds with the rest of the work. The CD notes suggest this gives a sense of liberation - which I can't quite share. To me this sounds like Beethoven mocking his own seriousness - and demonstrates he was still a classical composer at heart.


----------



## haydnguy

[/URL][/IMG]

Bacewicz

String Quartet No. 4
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 5

Lutoslawski Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155616


*Giacomo Puccini*

Il Trittico

Il tabarro (1)
Suor Angelica (2)
Gianni Schicchi (1)

(1) London Symphony Orchestra
(2) Philharmonia Orchestra
Antonio Pappano

1999, reissued 2017


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









And back to the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. This time with disc 4 from the set. Early Middle Period Beethoven with Beethoven braking out of the typical Piano Sonata form.

We have the Sonata No. 12 - the Funeral March Sonata. Let's start with variations, and after a scherzo throw in a Funeral March, followed by a swift contrasting movement to close. Chopin may not have been a big Beethoven fan but this obviously impressed him to try his own hand at something similar.

The Opus 27 No. 1 is 'quasi una fantasia' and the movements play with no breaks between them
The Opus 27 No. 2 'Moonlight' is rather fantasy like - perhaps difficult to appreciate with fresh ears due to over familiarity. I guess I shouldn't demean it because it is too popular for it's own good. I believe Beethoven rather tired of it's popularity.

The Opus 28 'Pastoral' Sonata is a happy piece. It's place in the sonatas rather mirrors the Pastoral Symphony in the symphonies, if far less ambitious in scope and feeling.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*cage | piano works, vol. 11 | cheap imitation | aki takahashi, lancaster, shively*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 26-27-4

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 26-27-4
> 
> Géza Anda (piano)
> 
> Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


That was my first Mozart Piano Concerto set, and I still think it is great.


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> That was my first Mozart Piano Concerto set, and I still think it is great.


Anda never bores me, still have some old L.P's


----------



## Rogerx

Banks, D: Horn Trio/ Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40/
Koechlin: Quatre Petites Pièces

Barry Tuckwell (horn), Brenton Langbein (violin) & Maureen Jones (piano)


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Dynam-Victor Fumet, Akiko Ebi ‎- L'oeuvre Pour Piano
Label: Cybelia ‎- CY 828


----------



## 13hm13

Foerster - Symphonies Nos.3 & 4 - Hermann Bäumer


----------



## Rogerx

Im Abendrot: Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haydnguy

atsizat said:


>


Beautiful. *********************************************


----------



## annaw

*Martinů: Symphony No. 2* (Jiří Bělohlávek, BBC Symphony Orchestra)

I have been very hooked by Martinů's music after I got to hear his orchestral intermezzo at a concert yesterday. His folk-like modernist idiom is really quite unique and seems to be very evident in his second symphony. A lovely work!


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez

Thibaut Garcia (guitar), Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Ben Glassberg

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Sainz de la Maza, R: El Vito
Sainz de la Maza, R: Rondeña
Sainz de la Maza, R: Zapateado
Tansman: Musique de cour d'après Robert de Visée


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore

Original Version from 1805

Edda Moser (Leonore), Richard Cassilly (Florestan), Karl Ridderbusch (Rocco), Theo Adam (Pizzaro), Hermann Christian Polster (Fernando), Helen Donath (Marzelline), Eberhard Büchner (Jaquino),
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdener Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal (Act II) - Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.*


----------



## haziz

I prefer the Goldmark VC1 recording with Nai-Yuan Hu as the violinist, to this recording, but it is always good to see what Isaac Perlman has to say about a work. This composition deserves better exposure, play and recording. It is a pity Goldmark's violin concerto No. 2 has effectively gone missing.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Howard Hanson: Symphony No. 2* 'Romantic'
_Saint Louis Symphony - Leonard Slatkin_

First listen to the symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part two for this afternoon.

_Music for the Theatre_ for orchestra (1925):
Piano Concerto (1926):










_Two Pieces_ for violin and piano (1926):










_Vitebsk_ - study on a Jewish theme for piano trio (1929):










_Piano Variations_ (1930):










_Symphonic Ode_ for orchestra (1929 - rev. 1955):
_Short Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra (1933):


----------



## Malx

*Bruch, Violin Concerto No 1 - Tasmin Little, RLPO, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Adagio and Rondo alla Polacca, Violin Concerto, Piano Variations

James Ehnes (violin, viola)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley (conductor & piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Gershwin - Overture to "Girl Crazy" (McGlinn/EMI)
Ornstein - Piano Sonata #4 (Weber/Naxos)
Ives - Unanswered Question (Bernstein/DG)
Piston - Violin Concerto #2 (Buswell/Naxos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155624


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat major, K207
Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, K211
Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216
Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major, K218
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K219 "Turkish"
Adagio in E major, K261
Rondo in B flat major, K269 (K261a)
Rondo in C major, K373

James Ehnes, violin
Mozart Anniversary Orchestra

2006, reissued 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Love Songs, Op. 83, Cypresses & Piano Quintet

Adriana Kucerova (soprano) & Christoph Eschenbach (piano), Christoph Eschenbach (piano)

Thymos Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2*

Wonderful piano playing, despite the cover picture which shouts, "We are not amused."


----------



## Merl

A nice account.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Helgi

*Arvo Pärt: Triodion*
Polyphony, Stephen Layton


----------



## Tristan

*Bruch* - Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46









This is such a sublimely beautiful work. I don't mind having three recordings of it. It's one of the few works of clasiscal music I actually have dreamed about.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latin classical guitar piece I've never heard before


----------



## jim prideaux

Last few days......

Mullova, Gardiner and the ORR performing LvB's VC.

may well cause a little consternation but for me this is the 'one'...what a wonderful account!


----------



## jim prideaux

annaw said:


> *Martinů: Symphony No. 2* (Jiří Bělohlávek, BBC Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> I have been very hooked by Martinů's music after I got to hear his orchestral intermezzo at a concert yesterday. His folk-like modernist idiom is really quite unique and seems to be very evident in his second symphony. A lovely work!


Reassuring to read this post and realise someone else enjoys this work to the same extent. The 2nd seems to get the least acknowledgement among the six and yet for me personally it is my favourite...for so many reasons, not least the evocative slow movement!
You have reminded me that I have not listened to this for a while.....off we go!


----------



## Chopin Fangirl

Some Bach and Vivaldi concerti... nothing new for me, really... in my defense I've been pretty busy to try new pieces.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wb8m
Horia Andreescu conducts the George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Beethoven and Bartok, as well as music by Romanian composers Doru Popovici, Dan Dediu and Enescu himself. Recorded at the Romanian Athenaeum in Bucharest on Romanian National Culture Day in January 2021.

During the interval you can hear more music by Enescu, in the shape of chamber pieces for piano, viola and flute.

Beethoven - Overture Egmont, Op.84
Popovici - Excerpts from "Codex Caioni" Suite
Enescu - Pastorale, Menuet Triste, Aria and Scherzino for violin & orchestra

Rafael Butaru (violin)
George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra
Horia Andreescu (conductor)

8.15pm
Enescu - Pavane from Piano Suite No.2 in D, Op.10
Andrei Licaret (piano)

Enescu - Konzertstück for viola & piano
Lawrence Power (viola) 
Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)

Enescu - Cantabile & Presto for flute & piano
Sharon Bezaly (flute) 
Roland Pöntinen (piano)

8.35pm
Dan Dediu - Codex Brassoviensis
Bartok - Six Romanian Folk Dances

George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra
Horia Andreescu (conductor)

Presented by Fiona Talkington


----------



## 13hm13

Johan Halvorsen: Norwegian Rhapsody No. 1 / Vasily Petrenko / Oslo Philharmonic


----------



## Mark Dee

A 12 hour working day, then this ....


----------



## SanAntone

*berg | violin concerto | renaud capuçon | wiener phil | daniel harding
*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Franck - Piano Quintet*
Sviatoslav Richter, Borodin Quartet

Time for a nice bath in comforting, opulent, late Romantic, Franckian chromaticism.


----------



## mparta

Evening walk, a real smorgasbord of orchestral virtuosity

Cleveland and Dohnanyi play the bejezus out of the Shostakovich 10 and it adheres, makes sense

And the CSO roar through the Lutoslawski, which I like more each time I hear it

But the playing on both discs, so magnificent, no gimmicks, just orchestras that have the chops


----------



## 13hm13

Johan Halvorsen - Orchestral Works, Volume 1 - Marianne Thorsen, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Delius - Orchestral Works. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Lambert & Butler Master Series 1979 UK

View attachment 155636


----------



## Dimace

*Ernest John*, is a composer I respect, but, as with Arnold, I'm not very familiar / accommodated to this music. This good CD is a chance for me and for the friends like me, to go a little bit closer to his music. (Lyrita Records, 2007, UK, 1xCD with very good sound and material quality for newcomers (and not only) to Ernest music.)


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten - Young Apollo / Canadian Carnival / Four French Songs / Scottish Ballad. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1982

View attachment 155638


----------



## pmsummer

LA GAMME
_Sonate à la Marésienne_
*Marin Marais*
London Baroque
Charles Medlam - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bkeske

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5 LP box set. Reissue, unknown European release date, but perhaps mid-late 70's. Originally 1967

Not sure how far I will go, but start with No. 1 & 2.

View attachment 155641


----------



## haziz

*Karl Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony*
_Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - James Conlon_










*Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 5*
_LSO - István Kertész_


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré & Duruflé: Requiems

Siegmund Nimsgern (bass-baritone), Lucia Popp (soprano), Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Davis


----------



## haziz

*Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain*
_Rostropovich - Orchestre de Paris - Baudo
_
First time listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartets Nos. 1-2

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
Te Deum
Mass No.1 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 6-8-9

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A recording *Rogerx* posted a day or so ago which is new to me. Enjoying it so far. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris
Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 1 'pour mon amour'
Rautavaara: Serenade No. 2 'pour la vie'
Rautavaara: Serenades (2) for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-2nd Symphony, Neumann and the CPO.....had relied on Belohlavek, Thomson and Jarvi for performances of this great work......now need to re think that one!

Having spent so much time with Mullova's interpretation of the LvB VC over the last few days I listened to the Bell, Norrington alternative....Mullova is definitely the one for me! ( when I work out precisely why I will share my thoughts!....assuming anyone is interested!)

And I also managed to fit in the Chandos Belohlavek recording of Martinu's 4th, Lidice Memorial and Field Mass.....

Can feel a Martinu fest coming on again...back to Neumann and the 1st!


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal (Act III) - Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

James Ehnes (violin)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> *Wagner, Parsifal (Act III) - Evgeny Nikitin (Amfortas), Christian Elsner (Parsifal), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Michelle DeYoung (Kundry/Stimme aus der Hohe), Dimitry Ivaschenko (Titurel), Eike Wilm Schulte (Klingsor), Rundfunkchor Berlin & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski.*


#

In view of recent events on the football pitch in this neck of the woods I was considering listening to Gotterdammmerung!


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent yesterday collecting my daughter and her luggage from her university. Exams done. One more year to go. Of course, I listened to music in the car. Some of the outward journey:

Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra










That made me think of Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem:










Then for something very different Bizet's lovely symphony in what is surely the best of all the recorded performance by far










Which took me to Birtwistle - Antiphonies and Earth Dances


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Lovely performances of Dvořák's Slavonic Dances by André Previn and the VPO


----------



## Enthusiast

... and the return journey included these (mostly works my daughter knows and even enjoys):

Bernstein's later accounts of Sibelius 2 and 5 and Elgar's Enigma Variations. The Sibelius is often criticised as rather indulgent but I am really so tired of all those accounts of Sibelius that, although good, sound broadly the same and, anyway, I think Bernstein comes up with a couple of powerful readings. His Enigma is widely hated with a vengeance among the English but I have always quite liked it. OK, the Nimrod is a little over the top but it is lovely and this is such a much played work that it is good to hear someone neglecting to treat it with reverence.










We also heard Bartok's 2nd violin concerto










and Britten's violin concerto in this excellent recording (one of the few that really demonstrates what this work can do).










And then more Britten, the Nocturne from this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Prelude_ for chamber orchestra, arr. of first movement of Symphony no.1, which was a revised version of the Symphony for organ and orchestra (orig. 1924 - rev. 1928 and arr. 1934):
_Hear Ye! Hear Ye!_ - ballet in one act, arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1934 - arr. 1935):










_El Salón México_ for orchestra (1936):










Sextet for clarinet, two violins, viola, cello and piano (1937):










Orchestral suite from the ballet _Billy the Kid_ (1938):










_An Outdoor Overture_ for orchestra (1938):
_John Henry (A Railroad Ballad)_ - variations for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1952):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Orchestral Music

Iona Brown & Hugh Bean (violins), Denis Vigay (cello), John Toll (harpsichord)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 333
Concerto a due cori in F major, HWV 334
Concerto a due cori No. 1 in B flat major HWV 332
Concerto grosso in C, HWV 318 'Alexander's Feast'
Overture HWV 337


----------



## mparta

The 8th has a very special quality, a continuation of something in the much larger 7th that is really both enticing and intriguing. I've been struggling to find a "it's like.." something to say, and I think it wanders in the way Proust wanders, in the second half of Swann's Way, through fields where I think he first sees Albertine? There's a magical passage where he compares the water lilies (nenuphars, wonderful word) to Tante Leonie. The Tournemire 7th and 8th seem to have a magical cast to me and I will return to these, as they are a bit elusive.
HIghly recommended. By the way, the orchestra and conducting seem quite good to me.
Afterthought though, I can't imagine programming the 7th in a concert.:tiphat:


----------



## mark07

I like Nadia Boulanger's Fantaisie Piano music.


----------



## mparta

mark07 said:


> I like Nadia Boulanger's Fantaisie Piano music.


I don't think I know any Nadia Boulanger music. There is a disc of choral works by Lili (sp.?) Boulanger from years ago, have to look that up. Nadia one of the most influential pedagogues (probably the most) in the twentieth century. But I know little about her, worth a look.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Songs

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Chin's violin concerto and Rocaná.


----------



## Vasks

Quite a large work especially in the number of players and chorus members. At times it feels like he's trying to out do Richard Strauss.


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 2

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> I don't think I know any Nadia Boulanger music. There is a disc of choral works by Lili (sp.?) Boulanger from years ago, have to look that up. Nadia one of the most influential pedagogues (probably the most) in the twentieth century. But I know little about her, worth a look.


I listened to a fascinating BBC podcast about Lili and Nadia last year.


----------



## Rogerx

Mi Buenos Aires Querido

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Rodolfo Mederos (bandoneon), Hector Console (bass)


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Karelia Suite and Symphony no.5

Barbirolli and the Halle.....

so lets see what Glorious John does with these two wonderful works!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155652


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, KV 239 "Serenata notturna"
March in D, KV 249
Serenade in D, KV 250 "Hafffner"
Serenade in G, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
March in D, KV 335 No. 1
Serenade in D, KV 320 "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1982, 1985, 1987; compilation 1999


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20
> 
> James Ehnes (violin)
> 
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


I am a little confused. I don't recall Swan Lake having particularly prominent violin solo playing to warrant the employment, and marketing, of a violin soloist, but maybe I should go back and listen. I have not listened to the ballet in a while.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> I am a little confused. I don't recall Swan Lake having particularly prominent violin solo playing to warrant the employment, and marketing, of a violin soloist, but maybe I should go back and listen. I have not listened to the ballet in a while.


Type the the name from the violist in the search bar from You Tube .


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I would spend some time with Gubaidulina, partly because her 1st quartet is this week's focus work in the string quartet thread. These are fine works.










And the Canticle of the Sun from this. It is one of the many works that Rostropovich "commissioned" (actually, he promised to perform any work written for him to play) and one of the most obviously absolute masterpieces. A work I love.


----------



## haziz

Following up on my comment above. It is time to revisit Swan Lake. I usually play the performance by the Montreal SO conducted by Dutoit. This recording by the Bergen PO, Ehnes and N. Jarvi sounds fine so far and is very well recorded.


----------



## 13hm13

Medtner plays Medtner: 1 and 2
Melodiya

3-CD set MEL CD 10-02200 / 10-02274

"Recorded in 1940s"


----------



## atsizat




----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No.4 (1st edition) / Medtner - Piano Concerto No.2 (Evgeny Sudbin / Yevgeny Sudbin, North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn)


----------



## mparta

13hm13 said:


> Medtner plays Medtner: 1 and 2
> Melodiya
> 
> 3-CD set MEL CD 10-02200 / 10-02274
> 
> "Recorded in 1940s"
> 
> View attachment 155656


Underappreciated and seldom mentioned here, composer recordings always special but many modern recordings that stand out for me, Hamelin's sonata set is outstanding, Berezofsky always great and Yevgeni Sudbin both solo works and the concerti. I heard Hamelin perform the second sonata (I guess, called the Night wind) and was spell-bound.


----------



## mparta

PS: had to post. Page 666. :devil:

but just thought to mention that there's a very nice YouTube of the forgotten melodies played by Tozer that has the wonderful feature of showing the score as he goes.


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Type the the name from the violist in the search bar from You Tube .


Of course, now that I am listening out for it, it is very prominent in some dances, e.g. the Pas de deux in act I. I am surprised nobody carved up the ballet into a quasi violin concerto like the Carmen Fantasy by Bizet/Saraste. Of course we do have the suite based on the ballet.


----------



## haziz

mparta said:


> PS: had to post. Page 666. :devil:
> 
> but just thought to mention that there's a very nice YouTube of the forgotten melodies played by Tozer that has the wonderful feature of showing the score as he goes.


You gotta do more than post. Listen to some music! May I suggest the Devil's Trill by Tartini :devil: !


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> I thought I would spend some time with Gubaidulina, partly because her 1st quartet is this week's focus work in the string quartet thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Canticle of the Sun from this. It is one of the many works that Rostropovich "commissioned" (actually, he promised to perform any work written for him to play) and one of the most obviously absolute masterpieces. A work I love.


I was just listening to these 2 recordings this morning!


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> You gotta do more than post. Listen to some music! May I suggest the Devil's Trill by Tartini :devil: !


my favorites would be Nick Shadow from Rake's Progress or L'Histoire du Soldat

NICK
Day in, day out, poor Shadow
must do as he is bidden.
Many insist I do not exist.
At times I wish I didn't.


----------



## Red Terror

[HR][/HR]
[CD 01] Beethoven - [2009] Symphonies Nos. 6 & 5 (Furtwängler)


----------



## Enthusiast

Thinking about Rostropovich's many commissions led me to wanting to hear this. The Lutoslawski in particular is an extraordinarily powerful masterpiece - perhaps his greatest work? - and the Dutilleux is also a fine work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part four for tonight.

_Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais and string orchestra, adapted from the incidental music written for the Irwin Shaw play of the same name (orig. 1939 - arr. 1940):










Piano Sonata [no.2] (1941):










Four dance episodes for orchestra from the ballet _Rodeo_ (1942):
_Fanfare for the Common Man_ for brass and percussion (1942):
Orchestral suite from the ballet _Appalachian Spring_ (1943-44 - arr. 1945):










_Lincoln Portrait_ for narrator and orchestra (1942):
_Jubilee Variations_ for orchestra (1945):










Sonata for violin and piano (1943):
_Hoedown_ from the ballet _Rodeo_, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):


----------



## Marinera

Chanterai por mon coraige. Studio der Frühen Musik, Thomas Binkley


----------



## Baxi

Hans Werner Henze (1926-2012)

*Das Floß der Medusa*

Camilla Nylund, soprano
Peter Schöne, baritone
Peter Stein, narrator
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
WDR Rundfunkchor Köln
Freiburger Domsingknaben
SWR Symphonieorchester
Peter Eötvös

2017


----------



## haziz

Enthusiast said:


> Thinking about Rostropovich's many commissions led me to wanting to hear this. The Lutoslawski in particular is an extraordinarily powerful masterpiece - perhaps his greatest work? - and the Dutilleux is also a fine work.


I listened to the Dutilleux yesterday since I am unfamiliar with the work, and it is actually leading the voting in one of the games in the polls subforum! In that game, my beloved Elgar Cello Concerto trails several places behind! After a reasonably modern but unthreatening beginning the Dutilleux, to my ear at least, soon turns into a dissonant mess (sorry if that offends anybody), that my very conventional ears and tastes, find quite unpleasant. Count me as not a fan of the Dutilleux, and count me as thoroughly befuddled as to how it could lead way ahead of the Elgar!


----------



## pmsummer

THE DESERT MUSIC
*Steve Reich*
William Carlos Williams - text
_Steve Reich and Musicians
Chorus & Members of the Brooklyn Philharmonic_
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> I listened to the Dutilleux yesterday since I am unfamiliar with the work, and it is actually leading the voting in one of the games in the polls subforum! In that game, my beloved Elgar Cello Concerto trails several places behind! After a reasonably modern but unthreatening beginning the Dutilleux, to my ear at least, soon turns into a dissonant mess (sorry if that offends anybody), that my very conventional ears and tastes, find quite unpleasant. Count me as not a fan of the Dutilleux, and count me as thoroughly befuddled as to how it could lead way ahead of the Elgar!


Fair enough, I suppose. I suspect you would _*really *_hate the Lutoslawski! As for any competition with the Elgar I can't say - they are very different works and it must depend on who is voting . The Elgar is a fine concerto but a little stale and far from Elgar's greatest work, IMO!


----------



## Enthusiast

I suspect that Isabelle Faust is our greatest violinist. Her Brahms concerto is excellent and this account of the 2nd sextet (just started but I can't stop it - my today's cooking duties will just have to wait).


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Red Terror

elgars ghost said:


> Aaron Copland - various works part four for tonight.
> 
> _Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais and string orchestra, adapted from the incidental music written for the Irwin Shaw play of the same name (orig. 1939 - arr. 1940):


Gotta love this album cover.

*Copland:* "Oh my God, look ovuh dere Lenny, someone's takin' our picture!"

*Bernstein:* "Eh, just shut up and don't make me look stupid ya dingbat."


----------



## atsizat

It is hard to believe a girl this young plays this violin


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

CADENZA ON THE NIGHT PLAIN
_nd Other String Quartets_
*Terry Riley*
The Kronos Quartet
_
Gramavision_


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I suspect that Isabelle Faust is our greatest violinist. Her Brahms concerto is excellent and this account of the 2nd sextet (just started but I can't stop it - my today's cooking duties will just have to wait).


Very fine, I heard her in Zurich, but I also heard astounding Beethoven in Houston from Christian Tetzlaff and Prokofiev from Hilary Hahn that I will never forget.
An embarassment of riches.
I love Faust/Melnikov's Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## redub

Alisa Weilerstein's recording of the Shostakovich Cello Concertos 1 & 2...


----------



## Dimace

As I have already announced (when I did Stanislaw's / Bruckner's Symphonies presentation) I give you today an other TOP set this time with THE TEACHER *Marek.* Janowski is a conductor without weaknesses. His Bruckner couldn't be an exception. Marvellous score reading and an amount of under control originality drive almost to perfection. The *Suisse Romande Orchestra* at its best. Suggested for every Anton's friend and all the collectors of our community. (Set with 9x SACDs +1 bonus with Mass No.3 from Pentaton DE.)


----------



## Merl

A nice enough recording but it doesn't have the depths of the Belcea et al in the complete quartets. The Gringolts' approach has grown on me, though.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 3rd symphony
LSO - Valery Gergiev
SACD


----------



## Helgi

*Schütz: Musikalische Exequien*
Vox Luminis

Beautiful music, nice coffin.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
The Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra - Martin Sieghart
Christiane Stotijn - Donald Litaker
SACD


----------



## haziz

Enthusiast said:


> Fair enough, I suppose. I suspect you would _*really *_hate the Lutoslawski! As for any competition with the Elgar I can't say - they are very different works and it must depend on who is voting . The Elgar is a fine concerto but a little stale and far from Elgar's greatest work, IMO!


Of course this meant that I now had to listen to the Lutoslawski. Definitely not a fan, but some parts were actually less objectionable than the Dutilleux. I would probably have found the work less objectionable overall if he had written just the cello part as a work for solo instrument, and left out the orchestra altogether. I tended to cringe each time the orchestra burst in, particularly in the last movement ("Finale").

The Dutilleux and Lutoslawski cello concertos, once again, confirm my allergy to most 20th century music.










BTW, what do you consider Elgar's greatest work(s)?


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

Equilibrium for 19 Strings, Op. 94
Composer: Pehr Henrik Nordgren


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brumel, Missa Berzerette Savoyenne
*


----------



## Bkeske

Back to this box, symphonies 1-3 last night. Picking up at No 4

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5 LP box set. Reissue, unknown European release date. Originally 1967

View attachment 155671


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wc3w
James Gaffigan conducts the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra in a programme including Sibelius's symphonic poem Luonnotar with soprano soloist Camilla Tilling, and Stravinsky's Firebird Suite. With Catriona Young.

12:31 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
Fanfare for the Common Man
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, James Gaffigan (conductor)

12:34 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to 'The Magic Flute, K.620'
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, James Gaffigan (conductor)

12:41 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Luonnotar, Op 70, symphonic poem
Camilla Tilling (soprano), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, James Gaffigan (conductor)

12:52 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
The Firebird, concert suite from the ballet (1919 version)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, James Gaffigan (conductor)

01:13 AM
Adolf Fredrik Lindblad (1801-1878)
String Quartet no 6 in E flat major
Orebro String Quartet

01:39 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
In the Beginning
Katarina Bohm (mezzo soprano), Swedish Radio Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste (conductor)

01:58 AM
Ludvig Norman (1831-1885)
Piano Sextet in A minor
Bengt-Ake Lundin (piano), Uppsala Chamber Soloists

02:31 AM
Alessandro Stradella (1639-1682)
L'anime del Purgatorio (1680) - cantata for 2 voices, chorus & ensemble
Emma Kirkby (soprano), Evelyn Tubb (soprano), David Thomas (bass), Richard Wistreich (bass), Consort of Musicke, Anthony Rooley (director), Anthony Rooley (lute)

03:12 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Piano Sonata in A major D664
Zhang Zuo (piano)

03:29 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Bacchanalia (No.10 from Poeticke nalady)
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Robert Stankovsky (conductor)

03:34 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
5 Gedichte der Konigen Maria Stuart (5 Poems of Queen Mary Stuart), Op 135
Catherine Robbin (mezzo soprano), Michael McMahon (piano)

03:44 AM
Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770)
Violin Sonata in F major, Op 2 no 5
Gottfried von der Goltz (violin), Torsten Johann (organ), Lee Santana (theorbo)

03:58 AM
Luka Sorkocevic (1734-1789), Frano Matusic (arranger)
Symphony no 3 in D major
Dubrovnik Guitar Trio

04:05 AM
Antonio Salieri (1750-1825)
Sinfonia in D major 'Veneziana'
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Fabio Biondi (conductor)

04:16 AM
Walter Gieseking (1895-1956)
Chaconne on a Theme by Scarlatti after Keyboard Sonata in D minor K 32
Joseph Moog (piano)

04:23 AM
Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst (1814-1865)
Variations on The Last Rose of Summer
Ju-young Baek (violin)

04:31 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Coriolan Overture, Op 62
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck (conductor)

04:38 AM
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Sonata à 8 - from "Musiche sacre concernenti messa' (Venice 1656)
Balthasar-Neumann-Ensemble, Thomas Hengelbrock (conductor)

04:43 AM
Ruth Watson Henderson (1932-)
In Memoriam Elmer Iseler for SATB a capella choir
Elmer Iseler Singers, Lydia Adams (conductor)

04:50 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Images - set 1 for piano
Daniil Trifonov (piano)

05:05 AM
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
Violin Concerto no 2 in D minor, Op 22
Bartek Niziol (violin), Sinfonia Varsovia, Grzegorz Nowak (conductor)

05:29 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
6 Orchestral songs (Nos 1-5 only) (EG.177)
Solveig Kringelborn (soprano), Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Eivind Aadland (conductor)

05:52 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Suite in E major BWV.1006a
Konrad Junghanel (lute)

06:13 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Trio for keyboard and strings (H.XV.19) in G minor
Katharine Gowers (violin), Adrian Brendel (cello), Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155673


*Gustav Mahler*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Anthony Spirl, piano
Gustav Mahler Ensemble
Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich
Andrés Orozco-Estrada, conductor

2014


----------



## Flamme

Live from Perth Concert Hall, Pianist Alasdair Beatson teams up with SCO players and leading chamber musicians Maria Włoszczowska (violin) and Philip Higham (cello) for a programme which explores subtlety and texture. Gabriel Fauré composed his Piano Trio near the end of his life and It shows a style quite distinct from the worlds of Debussy or Ravel. relying less on flamboyance and fantasy and more on subtle modal harmonies and using the middle ranges of the piano. Helen Grime's 'Three Whistler Miniatures' are inspired by three portraits by American artist James McNeill Whistler with the typically enigmatic titles The Little Note in Yellow and Gold, Lapis Lazuli and The Violet Note. Helen Grime found herself inspired by the texture of these chalk and pastel miniatures and explains that, 'although the music does not relate directly to the pictures, I was taken by the subtly graduated palate and intimate atmosphere suggested by each of them'. The musicians have also chosen one of Haydn's many piano trios which, although bright in its opening remarks has, according to Alasdair, some unusual and introspective qualities that make it a perfect accompaniment to the Fauré.

Haydn - Piano Trio in D, Hob XV:24 
Helen Grime - Three Whistler Miniatures, 2011 
Fauré - Piano Trio in D minor, op 120

Alasdair Beatson, piano
Maria Włoszczowska , violin
Philip Higham, cello

Presented by Ian Skelly
Produced by Lindsay Pell

Photo credit: Kaupo Kikkas
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wc6t


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - 8 / Edda Moser, Judith Blegen, Gerti Zeumer, Ingrid Mayr, Agnes Baltsa,

Kenneth Riegel, Hermann Prey, Jose van Dam,

Wiener Philharmoniker-Leonard Bernstein,

Watching last night


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Works

John Heuzenroeder (tenor), Mario Borgioni (bass), Alexander Puliaev (piano) & Willi Kronenberg (organ)

Die Kölner Akademie Choir and Orchestra, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Debussy - String Quartets

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies, Vol. 2

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## atsizat

So depressing


----------



## Rogerx

Chabrier ‎- Oeuvre complete for piano

Disc 2

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Aleksandar Madzar

(two piano and four hands repertoire )


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> BTW, what do you consider Elgar's greatest work(s)?


Umm ... probably the 2nd symphony, the violin concerto, the Dream of Gerontius.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1988-05-10
Recording Venue: Theater an der Wien, Vienna


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Fierrabras D 796
> 
> Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Chor
> Claudio Abbado
> Recorded: 1988-05-10
> Recording Venue: Theater an der Wien, Vienna


I'm no Opera buff but this is an Opera I enjoy and believe to be sadly overlooked by many - full of great tunes.
One to dig out for a listen soon.


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, String Quartet No 3 - Heath Quartet.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Kopatchinskaja, Heereweghe and the Frankfurt RSO ( apologies if errors in spelling)

Beethoven-Violin Concerto

Have gone back to this superb performance on YT.....having banged on about Mullova with Gardiner I thought I would listen again. These two performances are my favourite. While it may cause consternation I did recently get a copy of the Perlman/Giulini recording I knew years ago and is a supposed classic....nowhere near the two I have mentioned in my mind!......both very individual but both so full of life, the Mullova has a sense of fragility at times that is wonderful!


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 6

Riccardo Chailly

Concertgebouworkest



jim prideaux said:


> ... the Mullova has a sense of fragility at times that is wonderful!


And as I have Mullova's Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and love her Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, I've taken your recommendation and clicked, "Complete my album".










Beethoven: Violin Concerto

John Eliot Gardiner

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Viktoria Mullova


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 &4

Mischa Maisky (cello)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartets Nos. 5-6

Panocha Quartet


----------



## mparta

Last night I heard this. It is a live recording and I think that didn't work. The perspectives are ajar, something in the hall let some sections come very much to the front and the balances suffer.
Jansons has what I'd call a rhetorical view, which I found attractive-- at first. Phrases are built to "say" something. But that wears thin and begins to seem episodic.
The orchestra is very good. I think they match the best in Europe.
Jansons sort of holds his fire at the end, and that's again a bit of a statement thing, but I think the piece begs to go up in flames at the end and he holds back.
All told, not quite a match for the Cleveland/von Dohnanyi, which holds together by sheer will and consistency, without the statement making. And of course unbelievable playing.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first six of these. I can be quite fussy with how these works are played and can't think of many HIP sets that please me - the old Harnoncourt, certainly, and this one. Too many sets play the works too unremittingly fast but, to my surprise Antonini allows for more variety in speed and the playing is lovely. He might want to stop using antique buses, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part five for this afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1944-46 ***):

(*** includes _Fanfare for the Common Man_, written in 1942)










_Midsummer Nocturne_ for piano (1947):










_Danzón Cubano_ for two pianos, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1942 - arr. 1946):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _The Red Pony_ (1948):










Concerto for clarinet and string orchestra, with harp and piano (1948):










_Four Piano Blues_ for piano (1926, 1947 and 1948):
_Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson_ for voice and piano (1944-50):
_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1950):
_Old American Songs: Second Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and piano [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1952):


----------



## HerbertNorman

An absolute classic and one of the more prised possessions in my record collection tbh.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - Chamber Music

with Martin von der Nahmer (viola)

Atos Trio


----------



## Vasks

_Four by Franz_

*Haydn - Overture in D, Hob. Ia:4 (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Trio in G, Hob. XV:25 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - Feldparthia in F, Hob. II:45 (Winds of Tonhalle-Orchestra Zurich/Jecklin)
Haydn - Symphony #86 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155682


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra in D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1989


----------



## RockyIII

atsizat said:


> So depressing]


One man's depressing music is another man's beautiful music.


----------



## atsizat

RockyIII said:


> One man's depressing music is another man's beautiful music.


It is so melancholic. The music is killing me


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## atsizat

What a composer Ennio Morricone has been.

From 1960s


----------



## Enthusiast

Gibbons' anthems.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Helgi

*Machaut: Motets*
Ensemble Musica Nova


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite an old disc now but still lovely.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by my own post in the Hickox thread.
*Dyson, Violin Concerto - Lydia Mordkovitch, City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox.*

A piece premiered during WWII (1942) with Albert Sammons as soloist and the BBC SO under Sir Adrian Boult, worth a listen if you don't know it.
....and before anyone asks - no it doesn't have to be played in a vacuum!


----------



## atsizat

Unbelieveable.

Look who is playing


----------



## Enthusiast

After the Purcell, it was time for some Britten. The two song cycle fillers on this set (the Donne Sonnets with Peter Pears and the Songs and Proverbs of William Blake with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau):










And staying with English music ... We have long needed a decent Falstaff (Barbirolli's was the last) and now Barenboim has given us one. The Sea Pictures is also very good.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with British music:
*Elgar, Enigma Variations - Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.*


----------



## Marinera

Aux Marches du Palais - Old French romances and laments. Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre


----------



## Merl

Oh go on! As we're on an English music stint here's what I was listening to when I drove home. It's a nice disc.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## annaw

Enthusiast said:


> [...]
> 
> And staying with English music ... We have long needed a decent Falstaff (Barbirolli's was the last) and now Barenboim has given us one. The Sea Pictures is also very good.
> 
> [...]


_The Sea Pictures_ is such a stunning work! I discovered it just recently and was very blown away by it.


----------



## Itullian

His first emi set


----------



## Malx

A symphony I have come to like later than many from VW but its finally making an good impression.

*Vaughan Williams, Sinfonia Antartica - Norma Burrowes (soprano), London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Adrian Boult.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Concerto*

I've been dipping my toes into Scriabin. This one suprised me; it's tonal and nonabrasive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland - various works part six for tonight.

_Waltz_ and _Celebration_ from the ballet _Billy the Kid_, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1938 - arr. 1950):










Piano Quartet (1950):










_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs, version for voice and orchestra [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (1950):
_The Promise of Living_ - orchestral finale from act one of the opera _The Tender Land_ (1952-53):










_Old American Songs: First Set_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano/orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra by Irving Fine [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (orig. 1950):
_Old American Songs: Second Set_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano/orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra by Raymond Wilding White, Irving Fine and Glenn Koponen [Texts: folk sources and hymns] (orig. 1952):
_Canticle of Freedom_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: John Barbour] (1954-55 - rev. 1966-67):










_Orchestral Variations_ - arr. of _Piano Variations_ (orig. 1930 - arr. 1957):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Everything is gonna be alright
acapella music by Georg Friedrich Haas, Lasse Thoresen & Maja S. K. Ratkje
Nordic Voices


----------



## Merl

Testing out the speakers newly set up in the living room with this beauty.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richard Strauss was one of my absolute favorites back in high-school  Still is!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wait! Vocalist with vacuum cleaner here! WOWIE...HAHA


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art Of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box 1975, Europe release

View attachment 155695


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

Stephen Jay Gould talks life and sings Bach.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Haydn - Symphonies No. 97 & 98. Philharmonia Hungarica. London Treasury collection 1976

View attachment 155696


----------



## mparta

Forever since I listened to this, just bungled into it on a shelf as I was looking for something else.

Ozawa has a wonderful sense for the color and shape and the orchestra sounds good. McCracken is a bit baritonal but I like him and Norman is Norman, no other singer quite like her, although the top is pretty fake. Troyanos good. I had forgotten how shapely and tuneful this is. Schoenberg, what a waste.
There's an interesting fairly new book called Albert and the Whale, which is a bit of a digression on Albrecht Duerer but goes off into Thomas Mann and his rather wacky life and family. A little more discussion of Dr. Faustus, and that makes me think about Mann and Schoenberg as exiles together in Los Angeles. There's a book on their correspondence related to the composer in Dr. Faustus, Adrian Leverkuhn. It's been too long since I read this but there's some relationship between Schoenberg and the book and I think that Mann and Schoenberg were at cross-purposes on this. Worth a read, I don't know if I had it right.
I heard 2 performances of Gurrelieder, lucky, not an every day thing.
I may compare this to the Chailly, which has Brigitte Fassbaender, always worth hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Last Night watching



Gustav Mahler Symphony No 3

Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano

Wiener Sängerknaben Konzertvereinigung 
Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker :Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Vol. 9

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, Hob.XVI:7
Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, Hob.XVI:1
Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Piano Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
: Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Gothos

Playing Disc 2.


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla: El Amor Brujo

The essence of Manuel de Falla's music

Enrike Solinís (guitar & laouto, musical director), María José Pére (vocals)

Euskal Barrokensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Currently listening to a charming The Sailor's Song from:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10

performing version by Deryck Cooke

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Craveoon

Rondo Alla Turca - Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Vespri solenni per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine

Gemma Bertagnolli (soprano), Roberta Invernizzi (soprano), Anna Simboli (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Gianluca Ferrarini (tenor), Matteo Bellotto (baritone), Antonio De Secondi (violin)

Concerto Italiano ensemble vocale e strumentale, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Stephen Jay Gould talks life and sings Bach.


I remember him as one the featured contributors on Ken Burns' _Baseball_ series. Delightful fellow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Aaron Copland - seventh and final part for this morning. A shorter session with which to end, reflecting the composer's relatively small output of new material from the late 1950s onwards. That said, there are some notable late works which I don't have, such as the Nonet (for strings), _Dance Panels_ and _Inscape_ (both orchestral).

_Connotations_ for orchestra (1961-62):










_Ceremonial Fanfare_ for orchestra (1969):










_Three Latin American Sketches_ for orchestra (1972):










Duo for flute and piano, arr. for violin and piano (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):










_Fantasy_ for piano (1955-57):
_Down a Country Lane_ for piano (1962):
_Midday Thoughts_ for piano (begun 1944 and completed 1982):
_Proclamation_ for piano (begun 1973 and completed 1982):


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Orchestre Métropolitain, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Malx

Still working my way through the *Tippett String Quartets today No 4 from the Heath Quartet* live set (played twice).
This is Tippett shaking off the connections with Beethoven evident in the earlier quartets, less organic, spikier and more mechanical if that makes any sense. I enjoyed it, perhaps because it had a bit more attitude and modernity - althought the final section of the four was a tad more difficult on first hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Jacques Loussier Trio


----------



## HerbertNorman

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3; Havanaise; Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso / Henryk Szeryng and National Orchestra of the opera of Monte Carlo conducted by Edouard Van Remoortel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, String Quartet No. 6
*


----------



## Rogerx

Janácek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba & The Cunning Little Vixen Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## SearsPoncho

Sofia Gubaidulina - String Quartet no. 1 - Stamic Quartet

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto - Karl Leister/Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

Haydn - Symphony #96 ("Miracle") - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Elegiac Overture (Bader/Koch)
Brahms - Four Serious Songs (Quasthoff/DG)
Klengel - Cello Concerto #4 (Jankovic/cpo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Fairy Queen ...


----------



## 13hm13

Havergal Brian, Sir Charles Mackerras, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 7 / Symphony No. 31 / Comedy Overture: The Tinker's Wedding


----------



## haziz

*Elgar Cello Concerto*
_du Pre - LSO - Barbirolli_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Martinů's "Tři Přání" (Three Wishes), an experimental "film-opera" combining live action and film footage... at least, it does when it's performed on stage. As a pure audio experience, however, it makes for very enjoyable listening in its own right.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings

Isaac Stern & John Browning

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155710


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mottetti
RV 623, 628, 629, 630, 631, 633

Anke Herrmann, soprano
Laura Polverelli, mezzo-soprano

Academia Montis Regalis
Alessandro De Marchi, director

2001


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cockaigne Overture* 'In London Town'
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Barbirolli_


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Introduction and Allegro*
_Halle Orchestra - Elder_


----------



## Enthusiast

So far I prefer Aimard's recording of this very approachable music.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Symphony No. 2*
_LPO - Sir Adrian Boult_ (1960s)


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> The Fairy Queen ...


I didn't even know this existed. Would be curious, Harnoncourt has a markedly non-idiomatic way with English music, some of his Handel is just bizarre. But if that's Barbara Bonney, and then Sylvia McNair... hmmm.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It's a good one. Nothing too perverse, really well sung and a good sense of drama. Generally it is well-liked, I think. Go for it!

I don't know much of Harnoncourt's Handel but his Opus 6 is by far my favourite from among the many sets I have heard. Probably, though, you were referring to his dramatic oratorios?


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> ^ It's a good one. Nothing too perverse, really well sung and a good sense of drama. Generally it is well-liked, I think. Go for it!
> 
> I don't know much of Harnoncourt's Handel but his Opus 6 is by far my favourite. Probably you are referring to his Dramatic Oratorios?


Yes, oratorios. It sort of syncs with a sense that there really is a national style appropriate to the music, perhaps even on preserved in some way since the 18th century.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another over-priced (or short measure) Beethoven symphony from Currentzis. It's very good, of course, but we have many very good Beethoven recordings.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

1 & 3


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rogerx said:


> Janácek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba & The Cunning Little Vixen Suite
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras


This is a great recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

An enjoyable Mahler 4 ...


----------



## opus55

Mozart Violin Sonatas
Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Red Terror

[HR][/HR]
[CD 03] Schönberg - [2001] Verklärte Nacht (Schönberg Quartet)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'm going through the Acousmatrix - History of electronic music, and for now I'm really impressed by Luc Ferrari's compositions, especially _petite symphonie..._ which I loved


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
_Mischa Maisky - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## Helgi

*JS Bach: Klavierwerke*
Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155715


If You Love Me
18th-century Italian songs

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
György Fischer, piano

1992


----------



## Mark Dee

Truly beautiful. Moved to tears ...

Max Reger: O Tod, wie bitter bist du, Op. 110 (O death, how bitter are you)- Simon Joly with the BBC Singers


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part one for tonight.

String Quartet in D-minor (1878-84):










_Scherzo und Finale_ for large orchestra (1876-77):
_Penthesilea_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1883-85):










_Mörike-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 53 songs for voice and piano (1886-88):


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Disc 5 from this set, which consists of the 3 Opus 31 sonatas plus the little sonata Op. 49 No. 1


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia* Dresden Philharmonic conducted by Herbert Kegel on Capriccio









Perhaps these two pieces are not top tier Beethoven, but there is so much positive music to enjoy that it would be a shame to ignore them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*

This recording is how I think the concerto should sound.


----------



## Chilham

Vasks: Concerto for Cor Anglais and Orchestra

Normunds Sne

Sinfonietta Rīga, Normunds Sne


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*York Bowen - Symphony No. 2*
Andrew Davis, BBC Philharmonic

I just discovered this composer this week through his superb viola concerto, certainly my favorite work I've heard starring that instrument in a solo setting. This symphony is an unabashedly big, lush, tuneful proto-Romantic concoction - yummy.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Overtures* Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Kurt Masur on Philips









A collection of Beethoven overtures recorded in the early 1970's.


----------



## Helgi

Tonight: Fear and loathing in Tudor England










*In the Midst of Life*
_Music from the Baldwin Partbooks vol. 1_
Contrapunctus, Owen Rees

A very satisfying album overall; the performance, recording, programming and booklet notes are superb.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155721


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Violin Concerto in D major, op. 61
Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra, op. 40
Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra, op. 50

*Franz Schubert*
Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra, D 438

James Ehnes, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wcwt
Soon-to-be Chief Conductor of the Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka, on tour of the northern regions of Norway with soloists soprano Birgitte Christensen and bass-baritone Aleksander Nohr. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Johan Svendsen (1840-1911)
Romeo and Juliet Fantasia, op. 18
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

12:45 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901), Antonio Somma (librettist)
Morrò, ma prima in grazia, Amelia's aria from 'Un Ballo in maschera'
Birgitte Christensen (soprano), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

12:50 AM
Erich Wolfgang Korngold (1897-1957), Paul Schott (librettist)
Mein Sehnen, mein Wähnen, from 'Die tote Stadt'
Aleksander Nohr (baritone), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

12:55 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Overture to 'Les Vêpres siciliennes'
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

01:04 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901), Francesco Maria Plave (librettist)
Ah! Dite alla giovine from 'La Traviata'
Birgitte Christensen (soprano), Aleksander Nohr (baritone), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

01:09 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Slavonic Dance No. 8 in G minor, op. 46
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

01:14 AM
Imre Kalman (1882-1953), Leo Stein (librettist), Bela Jenbach (librettist)
Excerpts from 'Die Csárdásfürstin'
Aleksander Nohr (baritone), Birgitte Christensen (soprano), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

01:27 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Dances from Galánta
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (conductor)

01:44 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Hungarian Dance No. 5
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Petr Popelka (continuo)

01:48 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Quartet for piano and strings No.1 (Op.25) in G minor
Kungsbacka Trio, Lawrence Power (viola)

02:31 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Symphony No 3 in A minor, Op 56 'Scottish'
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marcin Nalecz-Niesiolowski (conductor)

03:09 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K581
Andrzej Ciepliński (clarinet), Royal String Quartet

03:41 AM
John Sheppard (1515-1558),Jonathan Dove (b.1959)
In manus tuas (Sheppard) & Into Thy Hands (Dove)
Gabrieli Consort, Paul McCreesh (director)

03:53 AM
Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713)
Sonata da chiesa in F major (Op.1 No.1)
London Baroque

03:59 AM
Jean Barriere (1705-1747)
Sonata No 10 in G major for 2 cellos
Duo Fouquet (duo)

04:08 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
The Last rose of summer (Groves of Blarney) from Folksong arrangements
Elizabeth Watts (soprano), Paul Turner (piano)

04:13 AM
Isaac Albeniz (1860-1909)
El Corpus en Sevilla from 'Iberia' (Book 1)
Plamena Mangova (piano)

04:22 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Violin Concerto in D (Op.3 No.9) (RV.230)
Fabio Biondi (violin), Europa Galante

04:31 AM
Richard Wagner (1813-1883)
Prelude (Act 1 'Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg')
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek (conductor)

04:41 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Adagio and allegro in A flat major, Op 70
Lise Berthaud (viola), Adam Laloum (piano)

04:49 AM
Ludwig Senfl (c.1486-1543)
Credo, Missa dominicalis (L'homme arme)
Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Vocal Ensemble, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis Instrumental Ensemble

05:00 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Robert Levin (arranger)
Larghetto and Allegro in E flat, KV deest
Soós-Haag Piano Duo (piano duo)

05:12 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Morgen (Op.27 No.4)
Yvonne Kenny (soprano), Lazar Shuster (violin), Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Kamirski (conductor)

05:16 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
4 Piano Pieces Op 1
Christian Ihle Hadland (piano)

05:29 AM
Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
Rondo brillant for piano and orchestra in A major Op 56
Rudolf Macudzinski (piano), Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ludovit Rajter (conductor)

05:49 AM
Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725)
Toccata per cembalo d'ottava siete in D minor (Napoli 1723)
Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord)

06:09 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Les Biches, suite from the ballet (1939-1940)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink (conductor)


----------



## SanAntone

*Pergolesi - Stabat Mater*






Emöke Barath - soprano
Philippe Jaroussky - contratenor
ORFEO 55
Nathalie Stutzmann - conductor

0:00 Stabat Mater
3:19 "Stabat Mater Dolorosa"
7:15 "Cujus animam gementem"
8:51 "O quam tristis et afflicta"
11:17 "Quae moerebat et dolebat"
13:37 "Quis est homo"-"Pro peccatis suae gentis..."
16:23 "Vidit suum dulcem natum"
19:30 "Eja mater fons amoris"
21:31 "Fac ut ardeat cor meum"
24:13 "Sancta mater, istud agas"
29:42 "Fac ut portem Christi mortem"
33:03 "Inflammatus et accensus"
35:24 "Quando corpus morietur" - "Amen..."


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155723


*Henry Purcell*

The Fairy Queen

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2002


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived in the mail today…

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57 / Flute Concerto / Violin Concerto, Op. 33 / Symphonic Rhapsody. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box. 1975

View attachment 155724


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag the last couple of days

Brahms A German Requiem. Very enjoyable. 









Dvorak And Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite. A delightful disk, very crisp and clear playing.









Barber Adagio for Strings, RVW Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, RVW Fantasia on Greensleeves, Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile, Mahler Adagietto from Symphony no 5. Lovely.









Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concerti









Schoenberg Transfigured Night, Chamber Symphonies 1 and 2. An excellent disk, the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra never disappoints


----------



## 13hm13

Edgar Varèse - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta ‎- Arcana · Intégrales · Ionisation


----------



## Joe B

1st spin - Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral music by Peter Cornelius:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler " Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection."

Sheila Armstrong, soprano; Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano;

Edinburgh Festival Chorus; London Symphony Orchestra

Watched last night


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin sonatas , disc 3

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts Haydn - Six London Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box, 1973

View attachment 155726


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Wind Concertos Volume 8

La Stagione Frankfurt & Camerata Köln, Michael Schneider

Concerto TWV 51:5 in D major for oboe, strings & b.c.
Concerto TWV 51:G3 in G major for oboe d'amore, strings & b.c.
Concerto TWV 52:C1 in C major for 2 chalumeaux, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c.
Concerto TWV 52:F4 in F major for 2 horns, strings & b.c.
Concerto TWV 53:a1 in A minor for 2 flutes, violone, strings & b.c.
Quartet TWV 43:7 in D major for trumpet, 2 oboes & b.c.


----------



## Gothos

This was the first version of the 5th that I ever heard.Unsurprisingly perhaps, it is still my favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wdkh








The Royal Scottish National Orchestra opens its celebration of music by Polish composers with a medley of folk tunes by Mieczyslaw Weinberg, a close friend of Shostakovich. He wrote this Rhapsody in 1949 whilst living in Russia after fleeing Poland and the Nazi invasion, and as was encouraged by the Soviet Communist Party it includes Jewish klezmer dance tunes and Moldavian folk songs from his family heritage. International soloist Nicola Benedetti joins the orchestra for Szymanowski's first violin concerto; the piece that won her the title of BBC Young Musician in 2004. After the interval Andrzej Panufnik's third Symphony expresses his religious and patriotic feelings, based on the Bogurodzica, a medieval Polish hymn that translates as 'she who gave birth to God'. 
Recorded earlier in the spring at the RSNO Centre in Glasgow

Weinberg: Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No.1 Op.35

Approx 8.10pm
Interval

Approx 8.30pm
Andrzej Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony No3) 1963

Thomas Sondergard - Conductor
Nicola Benedetti - Violin

Presenter - Kate Molleson


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, String Quartet No 5 - Heath Quartet.*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Marinera

Schubert Lieder. Gérard Souzay, baritone; J. Bonneau, piano; D. Baldwin, piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

Riccardo Chailly

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin










Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps

Esa-Pekka Salonen

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Intermezzo_ in E-flat for string quartet (1886):
_Italian Serenade_ for string quartet (1887):










Six settings of Joseph von Eichendorff for voice and piano (1882-83):
_Eichendorff-Lieder_ - twenty songs for voice and piano (1886-88):










_Spanisches Liederbuch: Geistliche Lieder_ - ten songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Juan Ruiz, archpriest of Hita/Nicolas Nuñez/'Ocaña'/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Francisco Lopez de Ubeda/Don Manuel del Rio/José de Valdivielso/anon. folk sources] (1889-90):


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart / Messen / Kegel


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No.1 "TiTan" - Herbert Kegel
Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts at 2:03 is so melancholic.


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of Gubaidulina's 1st quartet. I love the Stamic recording and, I think because of it, the work.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mahler " Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection."
> 
> Sheila Armstrong, soprano; Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano;
> 
> Edinburgh Festival Chorus; London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Watched last night


I think this is the video where you can watch the players trying to come to terms with Bernstein. They seem substantially unconvinced to me. After years of Sargent, Boult and the like, why wouldn't they be stunned?
well, maybe bemused is the word.


----------



## annaw

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D Major, Op. 60, B. 112* - _Rafael Kubelik & Berliner Philharmoniker_

I have realised that I am actually surprisingly unacquainted with a lot of Dvořák's music, so I've set off to remedy the problem after having listened to quite a lot of Martinů recently. I've been working my way through Kubelik's symphony cycle, and these recordings are marvellous. There is something almost late-Romantic about Dvořák, which is intermingled with European pastoralism. Very fine!


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók, Debussy, Mozart - Music for 2 Pianos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano), Martha Argerich (Piano), Willy Goudswaard (Percussion), Michael De Roo (Percussion)


----------



## Mark Dee

Fayrfax: Aeternae laudis lilium - The Sixteen - Harry Christophers, conductor	The Golden Age of English Polyphony


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Nocturne from this a few days ago but listened to it again today along with the Serenade. For both works the performances are as good as any and better than most - perhaps my favourite Nocturne (although Britten's recording is very good, too) and a really excellent Serenade (helped by some superb horn playing).


----------



## Vasks

_A pair by Peter_

*Maxwell Davies - Violin Concerto (Stern/CBS)
Maxwell Davies - Trumpet Concerto (Hardenberger/Philips)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155741


*Leonard Bernstein*

Candide: Overture
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
On the Town: Three Dance Episodes
On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

1960 and 1961, compilation 1986


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Camille Thomas May 29th (1988)*



Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms chamber music with clarinet - all except the quintet. Lovely.


----------



## johnnysc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, L'estro armonico, Concerto No. 2.*


----------



## Enthusiast

More Brahms chamber music - lovely record.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg concertos
English Baroque Soloists
Kati Debretzeni
John Eliot Gardiner
(2 cd set)


----------



## mparta

johnnysc said:


>


Just the most remarkable playing, watch her and watch the shape of the gesture and how natural everything is!! She has no peer.

There's an equally marvelous performance with Franz Brueggen (not so much a marvelous conductor) in which she plays an Erard. Spectacular.

Glorious music making, really a 'here's how it goes, kids' kind of thing.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: String Quartet 7


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Brahms Horn Trio (this one not HIP but a really fine and wonderful performance) and the Ligeti piece inspired by it.


----------



## Bkeske

Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Sir Simon returns… a nice program today:

View attachment 155751

View attachment 155752


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johann Sebastian Bach -Orchestral Suites for a young prince
Ensemble Sonnerie - Monica Huggett


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part three of three for the rest of today, concluding tomorrow morning with _Italienisches Liederbuch_.

_Goethe-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 51 songs for voice and piano, plus two earlier Goethe settings (1888-89):










_Spanisches Liederbuch: Weltliche Lieder_ - 34 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Alvaro Fernandez de Almeida/Rodrigo Cota de Maguaque/Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra/Cristobal de Castillejo/Luiz Vaz de Camões/Comendador Juan Escrive/María Doceo(?)/Gil Vicente/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Don Luis el Chico/various anon. folk sources] (1889-90):










_Italienische Serenade_ for string quartet - arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. 1892):
_Prelude and Intermezzo_ from the opera _Der Corregidor_ (1895 - rev. 1897):










_Italienisches Liederbuch_ - 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Hayse, after Italian folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155754


*Jean Sibelius*

Kullervo

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Tommi Hakala, baritone
YL Male Voice Choir
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, conductor

2008


----------



## Mark Dee

A bit of a mash-up this evening... the selections include:

Locke: Curtain Tune In C
Peter Holman: The Parley Of Instruments
(Hyperion's Curls)

Busoni: Two Studies on Dr Faust - Sarabande
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra; Gerd Albrecht
(Classic CD Disc 60)

Lambert: The Rio Grande
Jack Gibbons, Sally Burgess; Opera North Chorus; English Northern Philharmonia; David Lloyd-Jones
(Classical Britain)	

Wieniawski: Scherzo - Tarantelle	4:37
Marat Bisengaliev (violin), John Lenehan (piano)
(Essential Violin Classics)

Chopin: Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor, 2nd movement, Larghetto
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Unknown conductor
(The Times Classical Collection - The Romantics)

Delius: On hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Britten Sinfonia; Nicholas Cleobury
(English Fantasia)


----------



## RockyIII

johnnysc said:


>


The music is beautiful, and so is the concert hall at the Liszt Academy.


----------



## Helgi

*Veljo Tormis: Choral music*
Holst Singers, Stephen Layton


----------



## advokat

............................................


----------



## mparta

This is live. I think it would have benefitted from a studio, but the performance is very persuasive. More personality than von Dohnanyi, phrased music making with a shape but still retains the fire and momentum, of course well played. I listened twice in a row, may do so again. 
I think this is a very difficult piece considering how much trouble it causes so many but it remains a great work and worth some investment.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 155754
> 
> 
> *Jean Sibelius*
> 
> Kullervo
> 
> Soile Isokoski, soprano
> Tommi Hakala, baritone
> YL Male Voice Choir
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
> Leif Segerstam, conductor
> 
> 2008


I wish someone would tell me which Kullervo I should buy? Anything with isokoski has something to be said for it, but I don't know the work and whatever version I have seems not to be held in high esteem (and I can't even find it right now:lol


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Disc 7 from this fine set. And what contrasting sonatas we have.

- Sonata No. 25 Op 79. Somewhat flippant - more like a sonatina.

- Sonata No. 26 'Les Adieux'. One of my favourite piano sonatas. Hints of late Beethoven?

- Sonata No 27. A rather neglected sonata - but very interesting. Only two movements, with the second very relaxed and almost sounding like Schubert.

- Sonata No. 29 'Hammerklavier'. Beethoven at his most uncompromising. A work I respect greatly, but I have to admit I find hard to love (as compared to his other late piano sonatas).


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Joe B

Suzi Digby leading the ORA Singers:







*24/96 FLAC*

1	SPEM IN ALIUM
Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585) The Forty-Part Motet: Spem in alium	9'21
2	Derrick Gerarde (c. 1540-1580) O Souverain Pasteur	5'24
3	Alfonso Ferrabosco I (c. 1543-1588) In Monte Oliveti	4'04
4	William Byrd (c. 1540-1623) Domine, salva nos	3'06
5	Anonymous [Plainchant] Fructum salutiferum	0'28
6	Derrick Gerarde (c. 1540-1580) Tua est potentia	3'39
7	Philip van Wilder (c. 1500-1553) Pater Noster	4'08
8	Thomas Tallis In ieiunio et fletu	4'15
9	Alfonso Ferrabosco I Decantabat populus Israel	3'04
10	Anonymous [Plainchant] Ex altari tuo, Domine	0'30
11	Alfonso Ferrabosco I Judica me, Domine	7'08
12	William Byrd Fac cum servo tuo	4'17
13	Thomas Tallis Derelinquit impius	3'42
14	Philip van Wilder Vidi civitatem	8'06
15	James MacMillan (b. 1959) The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam
Commissioned by ORA Singers. World premiere recording	9'07

My wife feel asleep reading, so I'm listening on my headphone rig taking advantage of the recording.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Marie Jaëll - 18 pieces pour piano d'après la lecture de Dante (1894)
Cora Irsen - piano


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: The Late Piano Sonatas* Charles Rosen on Sony
















The first disc from this 2 CD set. And Charles Rosen is such a fine pianist in this repertoire.

On this disc we have:
- Sonata No. 27 Op. 90. A work often not counted as 'late' Beethoven, but written in a comparatively fallow period just before his true ' late' music. I just listened to Wilhelm Kempff playing this on a rather older recording. Both excellent but I'd choose the Charles Rosen over the Kempff.

- Sonata No. 28 Op. 101 The first of the late sonatas proper, including a typical late period fugue dominated last movement. I also love this sonata because the first movement is not too difficult - even a very limited amateur piano player like me gets some pleasure in attempting it.

- Sonata No. 30 Op. 109 A lovely sonata, with much lyrical music. And a final movement consisting of a theme and variations, which get progressively more ecstatic before winding down to calmness. A frequent late Beethoven feature.

- Sonata No. 31 Op. 110 Another wonderful sonata, with fugue sections in the latter half. Beethoven's fugues can be quite gnarly, but not so here!

One of the best recordings of the late Beethoven Piano Sonatas.


----------



## SanAntone

trio mediaeval | folk songs


----------



## WVdave

Strauss; Don Quixote 
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony, Antonio Janigro, Milton Preves
RCA Victor - LD 2384, RCA Victor Red Seal - LD 2384, Soria Series, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1961.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Trout Quintet*


----------



## RockyIII

mparta said:


> I wish someone would tell me which Kullervo I should buy? Anything with isokoski has something to be said for it, but I don't know the work and whatever version I have seems not to be held in high esteem (and I can't even find it right now:lol


There are several excellent recordings of Kullervo. I particularly wanted a recording with a Finnish orchestra, conductor, and singers, and I am quite pleased with the Leif Segerstam recording. I am sure others here have their favorite recordings as well, including those by Osmo Vänskä, Thomas Dausgaard, and Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Symphony 7

Vienna Opera Philharmonica-Leonard Bernstein

Last night


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155775


French Duets

*Gabriel Fauré*
Dolly, op. 56

*Francis Poulenc*
Sonata for four hands, FP8

*Claude Debussy*
Six épigraphes antiques, L139
Petite suite, L71

*Igor Stravinsky*
Three easy pieces

*Maurice Ravel*
Ma mère l'oye

Paul Lewis and Steven Osborne, piano

2021


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Well- Tempered Clavier, Book 2 (Excerpts)

Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein* - _The Complete Mahler Symphonies_


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner* / Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra*, Herbert Kegel ‎- Symphony No. 8 In C Minor
Label: Pilz ‎- 44 2063-2


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## vincula

Hugely enjoyable and underplayed piano quintets by Ernest Bloch. A real treat for my ears this sunny Sunday morning.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit - Encounter

Igor Levit (piano)

Brahms: Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (10) after JS Bach
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (6) after Brahms
Feldman, M: Palais de Mari
Reger: Nachtlied, Op. 138, No. 3


----------



## haydnguy

Bach

Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007
trans. R. Podger (D major)

Cello Suite No. 2 in D Minor, BWV 1008
trans. R. Podger (A minor)

Cello Suite No. 3 in C Major, BWV 1009
trans, R. Podger (G major)


----------



## Enthusiast

RockyIII said:


> There are several excellent recordings of Kullervo. I particularly wanted a recording with a Finnish orchestra, conductor, and singers, and I am quite pleased with the Leif Segerstam recording. I am sure others here have their favorite recordings as well, including those by Osmo Vänskä, Thomas Dausgaard, and Colin Davis.


Indeed, I think the fairly recent Dausgaard's recording is as good as they get and Colin Davis is also excellent in this work (the LSO Live recording is cheap and probably a little better than his earlier studio recording). Vanska's Finnish recording is also excellent. I have not yet heard his Minnesota recording which was critically welcomed. Berglund's recording is also a good one.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Requiem & Mass in D

Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz


----------



## advokat

haziz said:


> *Schubert: Trout Quintet*


I have read that the performance here is too fast. What do you think? The forces are certainly impressive.


----------



## Malx

*Corigliano, Symphony No 3 - The University of Texas Wind Ensemble, Jerry Junkin.*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Complete Preludes

Guillaume Vincent (piano)


----------



## Joe B

Just finished - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










Current - Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

Concerto in D minor after Vivaldi, BWV 596
Trio Sonata in E minor, BWV 528
Ertöt uns durch dein Güte from Cantata BWV 22
Prelude in D minor, BWV 1001
Fugue in D minor, BWV 539
Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659 & 660
Jesu, meine Freunde, BWV 227
Concerto in D minor after Marcello, BWV 974

Annegret Siedel, violin
Ute Gremmel-Geuchen, organ of Paterskirche, Kempen


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Chilham

Week two of my Beethoven odyssey begins in familiar territory.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"

Riccardo Chailly

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Nelson Freire


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 & String Quartet Op. 132

Aaron Pilsan (piano), Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Aaron Pilsan (piano), Antje Weithaas & Christian Tetzlaff (violins), Rachel Roberts (viola) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Franck - Symphony in D minor - Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orchestra


Ravel - Piano Trio - Florestan Trio


Stravinsky - Symphony in 3 Movements - Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Black - Overture to a Costume Comedy (Sutheland/ASV)
Rubbra - Symphony #7 (Boult/Lyrita)*


----------



## Joe B

Edward Caswell leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Sir James MacMillan leading the Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic in MacMillan's "Magnificat":


----------



## sbmonty

Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout", D 667
Kodály Quartet; Jenö Jandó


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel: Three Harp Concertos

Silke Aichhorn (harp)

Kurpfälzische Kammerorchester, Kevin Griffiths

Harp Concerto in D
Harp Concerto in F
Harp Concerto in G
Symphony in B flat


----------



## atsizat




----------



## mparta

I heard on some thread here that this was a great performance. It's available in a big box from the CSO, but Norbeck has it as an individual recording.

This was the CSOs first experience with this piece and they play the whatever out of it. Great trombones (especially the choirs) and the posthorn and the woodwind playing in general is fabulously elegant. I do get the sense of the last movements last roar, but the whole thing is gorgeous. It is a live recording, and for that I think lacks what Levine gets in the studio from RCA, with equally great playing. 
It's very interesting to hear what Martinon does, he had a very rocky time in Chicago with the players really giving him fits, famously Ray Still, the great principal oboe for decades being disciplined and put out but brought back in by some kind of arbitration.
And then came Solti and the rest is history, but really, the history came (for what we can hear) from Reiner. Kubelik may have had a good orchestra but I think Reiner built this orchestra, and once they're made they take on a life of their own and just survive the vicissitudes of music directors (Muti are you listening).
This is a wonderful Mahler 3. Glad I sprang for it.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 & String Quartet Op. 132
> 
> Aaron Pilsan (piano), Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Aaron Pilsan (piano), Antje Weithaas & Christian Tetzlaff (violins), Rachel Roberts (viola) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


A bit oddly constructed, the program, but interesting. I think Tetzlaff is a great player.


----------



## johnnysc

Durufle - Requiem


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's Biblical Songs, Ravel's Scheherazade and Mahler's Ruckert Lieder ...


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Barber and Schuman -et all

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Schuman: In Praise of Shahn


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155788


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, conductor

1961, reissued 2012


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Corigliano: Symphony No.3. Circus Maximus. U of Texas Wind Ensemble. For Saturday Symphony. Corigliano is always interesting but I admit I spent my time trying to identify the instruments he used in his outstanding orchestration rather than appreciating the piece as a whole. Well performed.










Bach: Cantatas for Whit Tuesday and Trinity. BWV 1048, 184, 175, 194, 175,165. Gardiner et al










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Abbado, Vienna. Sonorous and thoughful.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 9 & 15, Emerson String Quartet. Excellent










Mendelssohn: String Quartets 1 & 5. Doric String Quartet. Along with Pacifica my favourite set of these


----------



## Enthusiast

It's a sunny day ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various concertos of Antonio Vivaldi, Arcangelo Corelli, Tomaso Albinoni and François Couperin - part one for late afternoon and early evening. Unlike the concertos of Vivaldi, Corelli and Albinoni which are for an orchestra-sized ensemble those of Couperin are essentially chamber works for between two and nine players - the term 'concerto' was obviously more generic back then.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 1-3 for two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos. 1-6 for two violins, two violas, cello, strings and continuo op.5 (1707):










Concerto no. 5 in F for oboe and continuo (by 1724):
Concerto no. 6 in B-flat for oboe, bassoon and continuo (by 1724):
Concerto no. 7 in G-minor for violin and continuo (by 1724):










Concerto in G [_alla rustica_] for strings and continuo RV151:
Concerto in B-flat for oboe, violin, strings and continuo RV548:
Concerto in C [_con molti strumenti_] for two violins "in tromba marina", two recorders, two trumpets, two mandolins, two chalumeaux, two theorboes, cello, strings and continuo RV558:
Concerto in G for two violins, strings and continuo RV516:
Concerto in A-minor for oboe, strings and continuo RV461:
Concerto in G for two mandolins, strings and continuo RV532:
Concerto in A for strings and continuo RV159:
Concerto in E [_L'amoroso_] for violin, strings and continuo RV271:
Concerto in D-minor for bassoon, strings and continuo RV484:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## opus55

Mozart sonatas









Ferde Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell and The Cleveland Orchestra - Wagner Orchestral Music. Columbia Masterworks 1973 3LP box set.

View attachment 155789


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm enjoying this CD from a series (20 CDs!) which has given me enormous pleasure and continues to do so ...


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Joe B

Vassily Sinaisky leading the BBC Philharmonic with Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) in violin concertos by Karol Szymanowski:


----------



## Mark Dee

Mozart - Requiem, K626: Requiem Aeternam - Edith Weins (soprano), RIAS Chamber Chorus, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra; Uwe Gronostay


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "Great". The Cleveland Orchestra. CBS Great Performances remaster 1981. Originally recorded 1959.

View attachment 155793


----------



## Mark Dee

Smetana - Dance of the Comedians (The Bartered Bride) - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Rudolf Kempe.

I would show the album cover but the image below is far more relevant .....:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Faure Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelleas et Melisande, Fantasie, Pavane. Gorgeous music









Dukas The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Saint Saens Danse Macabre, Saint Saens Bacchanale, Chambrier Espana, Ravel Pavane pour une Infante Defunte, Offenbach Orpheus in the Underworld Overture. Very enjoyable









Faure, Debussy, Ravel Piano Trios. Fantastic disk. 









Ravel Scheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, Lili Boulanger Faust et Helene. Too much singing for me. 









Ysaye Posthumous Sonata for solo violin, Ravel Violin Sonata no 2, Debussy Clair de lune, Ysaye Petite Fantasie romantique, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Faure, Enescu Hora Unirii. A very nice disk


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Fidelio* The Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Lorin Maazel on Decca









Beethoven was far from being a natural opera composer - and Fidelio has it's faults (including a rather pantomime villain). But the music certainly transcends it's limitations as 'conventional opera. This is a pretty good performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Grieg - Peer Gynt & Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite, No. 1. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966

View attachment 155796


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony nr. 10
London Symphony Orchestra - Wyn Morris


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985.

View attachment 155799


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155800


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV 825-830

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2021


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Le Co D'Or Suite & Borodin - Prince Igor Excerpts. London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Mercury Golden Imports 1973

View attachment 155802


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin Piano Works*


----------



## premont

haydnguy said:


> Bach
> 
> Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007
> trans. R. Podger (D major)
> 
> Cello Suite No. 2 in D Minor, BWV 1008
> trans. R. Podger (A minor)
> 
> Cello Suite No. 3 in C Major, BWV 1009
> trans, R. Podger (G major)


Certainly a very fine set. Another equally fine set is Johnny Gandelsman's:

https://www.amazon.de/J-S-Bach-Comp...h+cello+suites&qid=1622419244&s=music&sr=1-53


----------



## SanAntone

*bach | the sonatas and partitas | john holloway*


----------



## Joe B

The Kronos Quartet performing music by Terry Riley:








*Sunrise of the Planetary DreamCollector
G Song
Mythic Birds Waltz
Cadenza on the Night Plain*


----------



## haydnguy

I love this CD. One of the best in my collection. (I love the Lute). Certainly glad I bought it.


----------



## mparta

Sound is rough, I can't imagine that he peddled so heavily in the Clementi but perhaps....
Schumann good
Ravel Valses idiosyncratic
Gaspard one of his party pieces although I've read that he said the piano hasn't been built that can play Gaspard, his justification for no commerical recording. Too many great recordings for that to be true, some known, some less known. Don't miss Slattebrekk or Cynthia Raim, with Berezovsky and Ashkenazy and Argerich and Pogorelich. I even heard Pollini play it at the 92nd st. Y. It's a piece I've always wanted to learn but the immense time and effort put me off, so I'll never know it intimately enough to see if I can hear what he means. Outer movements always the draw but Le Gibet is the piece that demands the breath and control, I think.

Could make a cottage industry out of going over his repeated performances of the same literature, live recitals, and those few DG discs of Debussy et al. The music that shows him at his best to me is the film of Op. 111 but also with Op. 2 #3, and the early sonata is patrician control, so beautiful!! Unearthly good playing, makes me understand the raves for his technique.


----------



## opus55

Satie









Wagner: Das Rheingold


----------



## SanAntone

*wynton marsalis | congo square | odalaa! | yacub addy*









*Program note from Wynton Marsalis website*



> Congo Square, a ground-breaking new work written by Wynton Marsalis with Ghanaian drum master Yacub Addy, debuted in Katrina-ravaged New Orleans in the spring of 2006 before a wildly enthusiastic audience in Congo Square (inside Louis Armstrong Park).
> 
> Congo Square was the only place in America where African slaves were allowed to perform their own music and dance in the 1700s-1800s, establishing the roots of American music.


----------



## redub

Shostakovich: Concerto in C minor for Piano, Trumpet and String Orchestra (with Martha Argerich); Symphony No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 31, 70 & 101

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 5-6


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Popular Tone Poems

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still working my way through various works by Rameau.


----------



## haydnguy

upload image to url


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

1.Aequalis No.1
2.Libera Me
3.Aequalis No.2
4.Mass No.2 in E minor


----------



## Parley

Prokoviev Sonata 3

Scriabin Etudes

Rachmaninov Preludes

Alexis Weissenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Roberto Michelucci (violin)

I Musici


----------



## WNvXXT

Artist: Gabriela Montero
Composer: Gabriela Montero






Prelude No. 1- J.S.Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas, Ambroise: Hamlet

Sherrill Milnes (Hamlet), Dame Joan Sutherland (Ophélie), James Morris (Claudius), Barbara Conrad (Gertrude), Arwel Huw Morgan (Polonius), Gösta Winbergh (Laerte), Philip Gelling (Horatio)

Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Malx

The Symphony of string quartets.
*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 132 - Suske Quartet.*

E.T.A. - I let the disc play on and also listened to the *OP135*.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various concertos of Antonio Vivaldi, Arcangelo Corelli, Tomaso Albinoni and François Couperin. Part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 4-6 two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos. 7-12 for two violins, two violas, cello, strings and continuo op.5 (1707):










Concerto no. 8 in G for two violins, two flutes, two oboes, bassoon and continuo (by 1724):
Concerto no. 9 in E for flute, violin and continuo (by 1724):










Concerto in G for flute, strings and continuo RV436:
Concerto in D-minor for viola d'amore, lute, strings and continuo RV540:
Concerto in G for oboe, bassoon, strings and continuo RV545:
Six Concertos for flute, strings and continuo (op.10) RV433/RV439/RV428/RV435/RV434/RV437:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wkjw








The RAI National Symphony Orchestra with violinist Sergey Khachatryan and conductor Kazuki Yamada play Shostakovich, Stravinsky and Ravel from Turin. Presented by Catriona Young.

12:31 AM
Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)
Violin Concerto No 1 in A minor Op 77
Sergey Khachatryan (violin), RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Sergey Khachatryan (conductor)

01:10 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Ma Mere l'oye (suite)
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Kazuki Yamada (conductor)

01:28 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)
The Firebird Suite (1945 Version)
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Kazuki Yamada (conductor)

01:59 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied BWV 225
Roberta Invernizzi (soprano), Annemieke Cantor (alto), Gerhard Nennemann (tenor), Furio Zanasi (bass), Chorus of Swiss-Italian Radio, Ensemble Vanitas Lugano, Diego Fasolis (conductor)

02:12 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Francesco Squarcia (arranger)
3 Hungarian Dances
I Cameristi Italiani

02:21 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
The Four Seasons - Winter
Davide Monti (violin), Il Tempio Armonico

02:31 AM
Carl Czerny (1791-1857)
Brilliant polonaise for piano six hands (Op.296)
Kestutis Grybauskas (piano), Vilma Rindzeviciute (piano), Irina Venkus (piano)

02:44 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Symphony No 4 in A minor, Op 63
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Paavo Berglund (conductor)

03:17 AM
Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)
Let us Garlands Bring, Op.18
Kathryn Rudge (mezzo soprano), James Baillieu (piano)

03:32 AM
Philip Glass (1937-)
Music in similar motion for ensemble
Ricercata Ensemble, Ivan Siller (director)

03:45 AM
Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)
Aria Quarta in g 
Bernard Winsemius (organ)

03:52 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Overture Genoveva Op 81
Orchestre Nationale de France, Heinz Wallberg (conductor)

04:02 AM
Malcolm Forsyth (b.1936)
The Kora Dances
Julia Shaw (harp), Nora Bumanis (harp)

04:10 AM
Giacomo Facco (1676-1753)
Sinfonia no.9 in C minor for cello and basso continuo
La Guirlande

04:20 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945), Leo Weiner (arranger)
Ten Excerpts from For Children, Sz 42
Camerata Zurich, Igor Karsko (conductor)

04:31 AM
Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770)
Symphony in A major
I Cameristi Italiani

04:40 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
12 Variations for piano in B flat major K.500
Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)

04:49 AM
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Adagio for Strings, Op 11
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Jorge Mester (conductor)

04:58 AM
Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775-1838)
Introduction et Air Suedois 
Anna-Maija Korsimaa (clarinet), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vanska (conductor)

05:08 AM
Hildegard of Bingen (1098-1179)
Alma Redemptoris Mater & Ave Maria, O auctrix vite
Sequentia, Elizabeth Gaver (medieval fiddle), Elisabetta de Mircovich (medieval fiddle)

05:20 AM
Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
Adios nonino
Musica Camerata Montreal

05:29 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Serenade for 2 violins and viola (Op.12)
Bretislav Novotny (violin), Karel Pribyl (violin), Lubomir Maly (viola)

05:51 AM
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Symphony No 3 in A minor
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra, Bramwell Tovey (conductor)

06:10 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Suite in E flat major, 'La Lyra', TWV.55:Es3
B'Rock, Jurgen Gross (conductor)


----------



## Enthusiast

One of my favourite Terry Riley pieces - all 2 hours of it.


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

An amazing work that I'd totally forgotten about - thanks for the reminder!

I shall revisit it in bite size chunks!

It's good medicine!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


>


This has received mixed reviews, but I love it (and his 5th too).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> One of my favourite Terry Riley pieces - all 2 hours of it.



An amazing work that I'd totally forgotten about - thanks for the reminder!

I shall revisit it in bite size chunks!

It's good medicine!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in motets by Johannes Brahms and Anton Bruckner:








*Bruckner: Aequali No. 1
Bruckner: Virga Jesse floruit
Bruckner: Ecce sacerdos magnus
Bruckner: Christus factus est
Bruckner: Locus iste
Brahms: Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109
Bruckner: Os justi meditabitur sapientiam
Brahms: Ave Maria, Op. 12
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45: How lovely are thy dwellings
Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861)
Bruckner: Tota pulchra es, antiphon
Brahms: Motets (3), Op. 110
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, Op. 30
Bruckner: Aequalis No. 2*


----------



## haziz

*Yesterday, fly fishing on the river:*









*
And while driving back home:*


----------



## haziz

Joe B said:


> Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in motets by Johannes Brahms and Anton Bruckner:
> 
> View attachment 155824
> 
> *Bruckner: Aequali No. 1
> Bruckner: Virga Jesse floruit
> Bruckner: Ecce sacerdos magnus
> Bruckner: Christus factus est
> Bruckner: Locus iste
> Brahms: Fest- und Gedenksprüche, Op. 109
> Bruckner: Os justi meditabitur sapientiam
> Brahms: Ave Maria, Op. 12
> Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45: How lovely are thy dwellings
> Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861)
> Bruckner: Tota pulchra es, antiphon
> Brahms: Motets (3), Op. 110
> Brahms: Geistliches Lied, Op. 30
> Bruckner: Aequalis No. 2*


So he plays chess and sings as well? I am impressed!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12

Hanover Band
Roy Goodman


----------



## Craveoon

Andrea Bocelli - Brucia La Terra


----------



## SanAntone

marsalis | blues symphony | măcelaru |philadelphia orchestra









*Note from composer's website*



> In the hands of the Philadelphia Orchestra under the direction of celebrated conductor Cristian Măcelaru, Blues Symphony (Marsalis's second symphony) takes the 12-bar blues and explodes it into a lyrical, kaleidoscopic history of American music.
> 
> The symphony's movements are each infused with different influences-a ragtime stomp here, a habanera rhythm there-and, collectively, they take listeners on a sonic journey through America's revolutionary era, the early beginnings of jazz in New Orleans, and even a big city soundscape that serves as a nod to the Great Migration. This 2019 performance, recorded live in Philadelphia's Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts, builds upon the legacies of Scott Joplin, James P. Johnson, George Gershwin, and other American masters, demonstrating the genius and breadth of Marsalis's imagination.


----------



## haydnguy

Bach

Cello Suites (CD2)
Rachel Podger, violin

Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major BWV1010
trans. R.Podger (B flat major)

Cello Suite No 5 in C minor, BWV1011
trans. R.Podger (G minor)

Cello Suite No. 6 in D Major, BWV 1012


----------



## Joe B

haziz said:


> So he plays chess and sings as well? I am impressed!


You'll have to explain the comment to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's a bit of a warm day. Scriabin seems to suit the weather.


----------



## Mark Dee

Guilty pleasure for a Bank Holiday - a World Record Club pressing from the early 60's.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ahmet Adnan Saygun* (1907-1991) - String Quartet #2 Op.35 (1957). _ 30 minutes
_Quatuor Danel. CPO

Written for the *Juilliard Quartet*

MusicWeb International Overview of the CPO release


Turkish composer Saygun (one of the 'Turkish Five') was tasked by Mustafa Kemal Atatürk in the 1930s to establish a Turkish European classical music mythos as part of the newly liberated post-Ottoman Turkish nation state.

Although *Paul Hindemith* was head-hunted to inaugurate the state conservatoire, it was *Bela Bartok *who informally joined Saygun in Turkey on the journey of ferreting-out the indigenous folk tunes of Anatolia/Turkey.

Hindemith turned out to be administratively incompetent and the conservatoire under-delivered, but Saygun emerged as an au fait folk/classical artistic agent for the new republic.

Bartok was a huge influence on Saygun, especially in his quartet #2. Although somewhat derivative, there is enough of a different voice to make listening to this work an interesting and enjoyable experience.


----------



## sbmonty

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3, "A Pastoral Symphony"
Bernard Haitink; London Philharmonic Orchestra; Amanda Roocroft (soprano)


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## haziz

Joe B said:


> You'll have to explain the comment to me.


Nigel Short, presumably a different Nigel Short, was a strong Chess Grandmaster during the 1990s. He was a contender for the world title, and fought a match for the title with Kasparov in 1993, which he lost and Kasparov retained his title. He is still a very strong grandmaster, although no longer considered one of the world's elite players. I was being tongue in cheek and a bit goofy. The Shenanigan's behind organizing the 1993 match led to a split within the chess community regarding the conduct of the title matches that lasted 15 years, with two separate parallel title matches, and therefore two different players simultaneously claiming to be the world champion, although Kasparov throughout was regarded as the world's strongest player during most of that period. It makes for interesting reading.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vasks

_Rarely heard American composers born in 1925...on records_

*Paul Whear - Decade Overture (composer/Advent)
Donald Waxman - Trio for Oboe, Clarinet & Bassoon (Lucarelli, Bloom,MacCourt/Turnabout)
Malcolm Lewis - Movement for Piano & Brass Quintet (Ithaca BQ+/Mark)
William Mayer - Two Pastels for Orchestra (Skrowaczewski/Desto)*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## 13hm13

Henri Rabaud - Symphony No.2 - Nicolas Couton


----------



## Rogerx

*Louise Farrenc ( 31 May 1804 - 15 September 1875)*



Farrenc: Wind Sextet And Trios

Linda di Carlo (piano)

OperaEnsemble

Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 45
Sextet, Op. 40 in C minor for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn & Bassoon
Trio for clarinet, cello & piano in E flat major, Op. 44


----------



## 13hm13

Stravinsky - Works for piano & orchestra - Paul Crossley


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart

Complete Collection of Piano Sonatas and Variations
Barenboim piano


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn Discoveries - Roberto Prosseda


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich - Symphony no.8 - Rostropovich


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155833


*Franz Liszt*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125

*Edvard Grieg*
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I listened to Harnoncourt's excellent set. Now I listened to McCreesh's account - musically impeccable but with less emphasis on the work as drama that Harnoncourt achieved. A lovely 2+ hours.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Trio No. 1*

Thanks to my used CD store's bargain bin, I ended up with two Beaux Arts Trio Schumann recordings. I was going to bring the second one back, but I noticed it had a different cellist. So I'm listening to them together to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston - Symphony No. 2 & William Schuman - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra. Boston Symphony Orchestra with Paul Zukofsky, violin. Deutsche Grammophon 1971

View attachment 155837


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 5*

Great playing but, oh, what a horrible recorded sound from the piano! It sounds like he was playing Schroeder's piano from Peanuts.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Requiem - Hermann Scherchen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155841


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Charlotte Margiono, soprano
Catherine Robbin, mezzo-soprano
William Kendall, tenor
Alastair Miles, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, director

1990


----------



## Enthusiast

Zemlinsky 3rd and 4th quartets.


----------



## 13hm13

Hermann Bischoff - Symphony No.1 - Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, B Minor Mass*

I started with Jochum's recording, but I couldn't handle all that heavy vibrato. Gardiner keeps vibrato to a minimum, and it's easier to actually hear all the vocal lines.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to a "cover version" of Turangalila by Messiaen for baritone guitar, vibraphone and drums! I've spent very many hours listening to Rattles version since the late 80's, but have a hard time hearing Messiaen in there...It's pretty cool anyway!
...wait! Here it comes...it's metal but Messiaen!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm listening to a "cover version" of Turangalila by Messiaen for baritone guitar, vibraphone and drums! I've spent very many hours listening to Rattles version since the late 80's, but have a hard time hearing Messiaen in there...It's pretty cool anyway!
> ...wait! Here it comes...it's metal but Messiaen!


WTF???


----------



## Enthusiast

More Zemlinsky - the Lyric Symphony and Symphonische Gesange.


----------



## Malx

Since a strange orange ball has been sighted in Scotland over the last few days, this seemed appropriate.

*Tveitt, Sun God Symphony - Stavanger SO, Ole Kristian Ruud.*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Bolt conducts Ralph Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) & In the Fenn Country. The New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 155845


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


That's sort of interesting, as in I think I heard Toby Spence in Les Boreades in Brooklyn years ago. Rameau, Mahler,... really?


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> WTF???


You're clearly put off by the "baritone" guitar, otherwise nothing special.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HenryPenfold said:


> WTF???


Here you go! Hear it yourself


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here you go! Hear it yourself


Awesome!!

Thanks for the link :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm listening to a "cover version" of Turangalila by Messiaen for baritone guitar, vibraphone and drums! I've spent very many hours listening to Rattles version since the late 80's, but have a hard time hearing Messiaen in there...It's pretty cool anyway!
> ...wait! Here it comes...it's metal but Messiaen!


The whole idea seems totally bizarre but I had to give a like just for whoever is involved having that much brass neck to actually think it up.


----------



## Mark Dee

I'm listening to Bizet's Symphony in C from this disc, but it's a bit frustrating that we may never know who the performers and conductor were on this very nice recording. It certainly wasn't the London Philharmonic Orchestra led by 'Alfred Scholz'....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various concertos of Antonio Vivaldi, Arcangelo Corelli, Tomaso Albinoni and François Couperin. Part three for tonight, concluding with the Vivaldi tomorrow morning.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 7-9 two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos. 1-6 for violin (1 and 4), oboe (3 and 6) or two oboes (2 and 5), strings and continuo op.7 (by 1715):










Concerto no. 10 in A-minor for oboe, bassoon, two viola da gambas and harpsichord (by 1724):
Concerto no. 11 in C-minor for oboe, bassoon, violin and harpsichord (by 1724)










_Concerti grossi_ nos. 1-6 for various string configurations [_L'Estro Armonico_ op.3] RV549/RV578/RV310/RV550/RV519/RV356:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

What a requiem! And to think it was written in 1760, amazing


----------



## mparta

Ok, I apologize for repeating myself, but I did not do justice to this yesterday---

I listened to the Gaspard during my afternoon walk. I recall few occasions when I was so certain that at the end of the performance the piano would collapse into a heap of flame and ashes. I've never heard a performance like this on record or live. So for those of us who missed him live, this certainly stands a testament to his reputation as great, but as a flame thrower, I didn't know. Even through the sort of challenged sound he just eats it up, there is no phrase that is not the phrase as intended as opposed to the phrase as typically played.
You'll have to hear it to understand, much less believe it.
I can't believe I called it his "party piece"


----------



## Bkeske

Tokyo String Quartet : Bartók - The String Quartets (1-6). Deutsche Grammophon 3LP box 1981

What a great recording….haven't listed to this for a while, so time to pull it.

View attachment 155849


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Wilhelm Kempff on DG









Disc 8 from this set of the Beethoven Sonatas. This includes all the late Sonatas with the exception of the Hammerklavier. The last disc of the set other than a bonus disc which covers many other composers - I'll reserve listening to that for a later date!


----------



## SanAntone

*The Dowland Project*
_Romaria_

John Potter tenor
Miloš Valent violin, viola
John Surman soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
Stephen Stubbs baroque guitar, vihuela
Recorded January 2006 at Propstei St. Gerold









From ECM Reviews:



> The Dowland Project was the brainchild of former Hilliard Ensemble tenor *John Potter*, and had before this album's release lulled listeners over the course of three traversals: _In Darkness Let Me Dwell_, _Care-Charming Sleep_, and _Romaria_ (pictured above). As the story goes, after shedding its light in the middle recording, the Project returned to the studio at producer Manfred Eicher's unexpected behest. Thus _Night Sessions_ was released in 2014.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: The Late Piano Sonatas* Charles Rosen on Sony









The second disc from this 2 CD set. This has the 'Hammerklavier' and the final sonata. Excellent.


----------



## haziz

I may as well listen to some *Beethoven Piano Sonatas* myself:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua*
Graham Ross/Choir of Clare College, Cambridge

A splendidly forthright, committed, and engaging account of one of my favorite Renaissance works.


----------



## SanAntone

SanAntone said:


> *The Dowland Project*
> _Romaria_
> 
> John Potter tenor
> Miloš Valent violin, viola
> John Surman soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
> Stephen Stubbs baroque guitar, vihuela
> Recorded January 2006 at Propstei St. Gerold
> 
> View attachment 155852
> 
> 
> From ECM Reviews:


After making this post I created a Spotify playlist of all four of these recordings. I've been listening to them on shuffle mode and enjoying them immensely. These have got to be some of the best things John Potter has done.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## SanAntone

*Gabriela Montero* is fantastic. I remember several years ago hearing an interview with her on NPR, which included her improvising and talking about her music. A unique talent.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155855


*Johannes Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 in G major, op. 36

The Nash Ensemble

2007


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Taking a break from the Rameau works i've been immersed in the last few weeks to listen to some recent thrift store finds i've been meaning to get around to:


----------



## Bkeske

Checking this out for a friend (streaming), but enjoying it.

Bernstein conducting Beethoven's Violin Concerto with the New York Philharmonic, Issac Stern violin. Originally recorded in 1959.

View attachment 155856


----------



## Bkeske

Well, as I'm streaming, thought I would check out some unfamiliar works (to me) vs my dusty old LP's ;-)

View attachment 155858


----------



## Bkeske

Another version I have not heard. Big Mariss fan, so….Recorded live.

View attachment 155859


----------



## Rogerx

From last night:



Mahler - Symphoniy 6

Wiener Philharmonicer - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream/ A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61/ A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Bkeske

More streaming, more new recordings to me….

View attachment 155860


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: The Two Piano Quintets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Muti conducting; Schubert: Symphonies 2 and 4

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening.What a joy!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

Symphony No.2 "St.Florian"


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Shostakovich: Piano Trios

Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello), Lars Vogt (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano), Alissa Margulis and Byol Kang (violins), Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Gustav Rivinius (cello)


----------



## Malx

A not too concentrated listen through of:

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No 4 - LaSalle Quartet.*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wkjb
Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today, the distinctive call of the scops owl captivates Sarah in Francesco Malipiero's Impressions from Life, and she plays a favourite track from Cuban pianist Rubén González.

She also finds music that brings together styles and eras, including a fluid collaboration between a 1680s cello and 1970s Hammond organ.

Plus, an improvisation on silence…

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various concertos of Antonio Vivaldi, Arcangelo Corelli, Tomaso Albinoni and François Couperin. Part four of four for either side of gardening duty.

_Concerti grossi_ nos. 10-12 two violins, cello, strings and continuo op.6 (by 1712 - perhaps some as early as 1690s):










_Concerti a cinque_ nos. 7-12 for violin (7 and 10), oboe (9 and 12) or two oboes (8 and 11), strings and continuo op.7 (by 1715):










Concerto no. 12 in A for two viola da gambas and harpsichord (by 1724):
Concerto no. 13 in G for two viola da gambas (by 1724):
Concerto no. 14 in D-minor for violin and continuo (by 1724):










_Concerti grossi_ nos. 7-12 for various string configurations [_L'Estro Armonico_ op.3] RV567/RV522/RV230/RV580/RV565/RV265:

Composition dates for the above works by Vivaldi are mostly speculative or unknown


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28


----------



## Chilham

A 90-minute gap between coaching calls easily filled.










Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Thomas Dausgaard

Swedish Chamber Orchestra










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4

Daniel Harding

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Maria João Pires


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Trio Op 3 - Members of the Suske Quartet.*


----------



## mparta

Dulova Harps On said:


> First time listening.What a joy!
> 
> View attachment 155866


You need the DVD, Laurent Pelly production, wonderful!! The Orphee aux Enfers and Grande Duchesse de Gerolstein also.


----------



## Biwa

Henry Purcell: Oh! lead me to some peaceful gloom; Dido's Lament
John Bennet: Venus' Birds
Barbara Strozzi: Lamento (Lagrimemie), L'Eraclito amoroso
Claudia Sessa: Occhi io vissi di voi
Francesca Caccini: Lasciatemi qui solo
Lucrezia Vizzana: O magnum mysterium
Anonymous: The Willow Song; O death, rock me asleep

Ruby Hughes (soprano)
Mime Yamahiro Brinkmann (cello)
Jonas Nordberg (lute)


----------



## advokat

.............................................


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## SearsPoncho

Zemlinsky - String Quartet #4 - Lasalle Quartet


----------



## Dimace

Heavy work schedule lately, less presentations and suggestion from me to you. I hope this will change soon and I will be more active and present to our community. For the time being a SUPER *Dvorak's 9th* (5th) with Anton's Best Man *Istvan Kertesz!* (London Records / Decca, Japan Issue form 1993. Original recorded at 1961, with Vienna P.O) This, remastered issue brings superior Japan sound. Suggested!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Concerto for 2 Pianos

Mona Bard, Rica Bard (pianos), Staatskapelle Halle, Ariane Matiakh


----------



## Flamme

with Andrew McGregor

9.30 Building a Library
Simon Heighes chooses his favourite version of Bach's Motets.

These technically challenging works contain some of Bach's very best music and can be thrilling in performance by a top-notch group of singers. The St. Thomas School in Leipzig where Bach worked kept these pieces in the repertory of its Thomanerchor after the composer's death. And they performed one of them, Singet dem Herrn for Mozart in 1789. His motets are his only vocal works that stayed in the repertoire without interruption between his death in 1750 and the 19th-century Bach Revival.

10.45
Natasha Loges reviews recent recordings of chamber music by Mozart, Astor Piazzolla, Florence Price and songs by Viardot-García, Schumann and Mahler.

11.20
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wkcw


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155872


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, op. 83

Nelson Freire, piano
Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly

2006


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Kleiber with the London Phil. in 1949. It's okay, but I'm not hearing anything particularly distinguishing about it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Zemlinsky's Mermaid etc. ..


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Spontini - Overture to "Milton" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #2 (Stern/Columbia)
Liszt - Piano Concerto #2 (Richter/Philips)*


----------



## SanAntone

*gavin bryars | hilliard ensemble | vita nova*









David James countertenor
Annemarie Dreyer violin
Ulrike Lachner viola
Rebecca Firth cello
The Hilliard Ensemble
Gavin Bryars Ensemble
Recorded September 1993 at Propstei St. Gerold and CTS Studios (London)
Engineers: Peter Laenger and Chris Ekers
Produced by Manfred Eicher



> Incipit Vita Nova (1989), for male alto and string trio, sets the short Latin phrases that appear in Dante's otherwise Italian La Vita Nuova. The title means "A new life is beginning" and the piece was written to celebrate the birth of a child, aptly named Vita, to his close friends.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonatas Nos. 5-8*


----------



## Enthusiast

The sun always makes me think of Ravel for some reason. But some of this music is already quite intense and ... hot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2
*

Ashkenazy with Previn and the LSO.


----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky

Kamarinskaya
Overture in D major
Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese'
Spanish Overture No. 2 'Summer Night in Madrid'
Suite from 'Ruslan and Lyudmila'
Symphony on Two Russian Themes
Valse-Fantaisie in B minor for orchestra, G. ii213


----------



## Enthusiast

The Symphonic Dances has some great moments but The Bells is totally stunning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3*

I suppose this is a great work and all that, but I've been listening to this in the background, and it's not for background listening.


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Kinderszenen Op 15 & Kreisleriana Op 16 - Dana Ciocarlie.*
Live recordings from what was a super, super, budget buy when I bought it a number of years ago (£5.96 incl P&P new). I wouldn't go as far as to say any of the performances are right at the top of the pile but all have character and are much better than serviceable (imo).


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart: the first four sonatas (I was reading A Gentleman in Moscow at the point when the count's "daughter" is playing the first sonata in a competition).


----------



## 13hm13

Hurwitz again ... quite a good suggestion ...








Akira Ifukube - Ekaterina Saranceva, Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky ‎- Sinfonia Tapkaara • Ritmica Ostinata • Symphonic Fantasia No. 1
Label:
Naxos ‎- 8.557587
Series:
Japanese Classics -
Format:
CD, Album
Country:
US
Released:
Oct 2005


----------



## Mark Dee

Various selections from ...


----------



## atsizat




----------



## mparta

too good, really delightful


----------



## atsizat

mparta said:


> too good, really delightful


Are you..........?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

13hm13 said:


> Hurwitz again ...


Hurwitz, schmurwitz! I prefer to make my own listening choices...









... just kidding 

Another gem I've discovered thanks to DH's channel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various chamber works part one scattered throughout this evening.

Piano Quintet in A op.14 (1855):










Piano Trio no.1 in F op.18 (1863):










_Tarantelle_ in A-minor for flute, clarinet and orchestra op.6, arr. for flute, clarinet and piano (1857):
_Romance_ for horn and orchestra op.67, arr. for horn and piano *** (1866):

(*** the _Romance_ is a transcription of the fourth movement of the Suite for cello and piano op.16 from 1862)










Suite for cello and piano op.16 (1862):
Cello Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.36 (1872):










_Romance_ in D-flat for flute/violin and orchestra op.37, arr. for violin and piano (1871):
_Berceuse_ in B-flat for violin and piano op.38 (1871):


----------



## Merl

^ That's odd, EG, I played this excellent disc before.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155889


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

1974, remastered 2001, reissued 2016


----------



## pmsummer

VIRTUOSO RECORDER MUSIC
*Vivaldi - Frescobaldi - Palestrina - Locke - Gibbons - Byrd - Anonymous*
Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet
_
L'Oiseau-Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## pmsummer

PACIFIC 231
*Arthur Honegger*
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of London
Hermann Scherchen - conductor
_ABC Westminster Gold_

monophonic


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra










*Gustav Holst*: Ballet from _The Perfect Fool_, Op. 39
Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Bkeske

Roth String Quartet : Kodály - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2. Philips World Series reissue, early 60's, originally 1956.

View attachment 155890


----------



## Itullian

Best Haydn playing i ever heard.
Wish they had done them all.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Gwyneth Jones (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (contralto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass (vocal)), Norbert Balatsch (chorus master)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1979-09-04

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók - Symphonic Poem "Kossuth" Sz. 75a, Bb 31 / Scherzo In C Major From Symphony In E Flat Major Dd 68, Bb 25 / Scherzo For Piano And Orchestra. Budapest Symphony Orchestra with Tusa Erzsébet, piano. Hungaroton 1971, Hungarian release.

View attachment 155891


----------



## Posauner

Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica
BBC Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Howard Griffiths


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 1


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets No 7 and 8


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT

SanAntone said:


> *Gabriela Montero* is fantastic. I remember several years ago hearing an interview with her on NPR, which included her improvising and talking about her music. A unique talent.


She has a great yt channel.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34, etc.

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Kabalevsky: The Comedians suite, Op. 26
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano)

Old fashion vinyl.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
> Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gustav Holst*: Ballet from _The Perfect Fool_, Op. 39
> Richard Hickox, BBC National Orchestra of Wales


Good to see you back posting Knorf.


----------



## Malx

This mornings listening, three 20th century eighth symphonies.
*Wellesz, Symphony No 8 - Vienna RSO, Gottfried Rabl.*

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - LPO, Haitink*

*Arnold, Symphony No 8 - National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Andrew Penny.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various chamber works part two for morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quartet in B-flat op.41 (1875):










Septet in E-flat for trumpet, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano op.65 (1881):
_Le Carnaval des animaux_ - fourteen pieces for various chamber/instrumental configurations (1886):










_Caprice sur des airs danois et russes_ for flute, oboe, bassoon and piano op.79 (1887):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.75 (1885):
Violin Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.102 (1896):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.92 (1892):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Symphony No. 1 & Violin Concerto

Tasmin Little (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Nocturnes and Duruflé: Requiem

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Rogerx

*Edward William Elgar (Broadheath, 2 June 1857 - Worcestershire, 23 February 1934)*



Elgar: Violin Concerto

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wlh1
The WDR Symphony Orchestra is joined by mezzo-soprano Ruxandra Donose for Falla's El amor brujo, along with Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for violin and viola. Presented by Catriona Young.

12:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major, K.364
Slava Chestiglazov (violin), Junichiro Murakami (viola), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru (conductor)

01:00 AM
Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)
El amor brujo - ballet pantomime in one act (1920 vers)
Ruxandra Donose (mezzo soprano), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru (conductor)

01:26 AM
Agustin Lara (1897-1970), Enrique Ugarte (arranger)
Granada
Ruxandra Donose (mezzo soprano), WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru (conductor)

01:30 AM
Luys de Narvaez (fl.1526-1549)
Los Seys libros del Delphin de musica - excerpts
Hopkinson Smith (vihuela)

02:04 AM
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Capriccio Espagnol (Op.34)
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier (conductor)

02:20 AM
Joaquin Nin (1879-1949)
Seguida Espanola
Henry-David Varema (cello), Heiki Matlik (guitar)

02:31 AM
Pierre de la Rue (1452-1518)
Missa Sancto Job (complete)
Orlando Consort

03:06 AM
Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
Symphony no 2
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Valek (conductor)

03:31 AM
Ruth Watson Henderson (1932-), Winston Harrison (author)
The River for SATB and piano (in memory of John Ford)
Elmer Iseler Singers, Claire Preston (piano), Lydia Adams (conductor)

03:35 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto for 4 violins, cello and orchestra (RV.567) Op 3 No 7 in F major
Paul Wright (violin), Natsumi Wakamatsu (violin), Sayuri Yamagata (violin), Staas Swierstra (violin), Hidemi Suzuki (cello), Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (conductor)

03:44 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
Serenade in A major for piano (1925)
Boris Berman (piano)

03:58 AM
Zygmunt Noskowski (1846-1909)
The Highlander's Fantasy, Op 17
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lukasz Borowicz (conductor)

04:07 AM
Igor Kuljeric (1938-2006), Ivana Bilic (arranger)
Barocchiana for solo marimba
Ivana Bilic (percussion)

04:21 AM
Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
1st movement from Sinfonia a 8 Concertanti in A minor (ZWV.189)
European Union Baroque Orchestra, Roy Goodman (director)

04:31 AM
Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857)
Overture in D major
Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenard (conductor)

04:38 AM
Chiara Margarita Cozzolani (1602-c.1678)
Laudate pueri - psalm for 8 voices
Cappella Artemisia, Maria Christina Cleary (harp), Francesca Torelli (theorbo), Bettini Hoffmann (gamba), Miranda Aureli (organ), Candace Smith (director)

04:47 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Lachrymae (reflections on a song of Dowland) arr. for viola and strings
Rivka Golani (viola), Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (conductor)

05:01 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Rondo in A minor K.511 for piano
Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)

05:11 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Premiere rapsodie
Jozef Luptacik (clarinet), Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ludovit Rajter (conductor)

05:20 AM
Dario Castello (fl.1621-1629)
Sonata XII, a due soprani e trombone
Musica Fiata Koln

05:28 AM
Ernst von Dohnanyi (1877-1960)
Suite in F sharp minor Op.19
West Australian Symphony Orchestra, Jorge Mester (conductor)

05:57 AM
Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)
String Quartet No 3 in F major, Op 18
Yggdrasil String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155899


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Serenade in E major, Op. 22
Wind Serenade in D minor, Op. 44

Wiener Philharmoniker
Myung-Whun Chung

2002


----------



## Vasks

_Gave the symphony a spin today_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139 'Waisenhausmesse'

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Frederica von Stade (contralto), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Symphony No. 1*

I'm finally dipping my toes into the Scriabin symphonies. So far, the first symphony is lovely. But I'm only in the first movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Falstaff, Orchestral Songs; Grania and Diarmid

Roderick Williams (baritone)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## pmsummer

ISABELLA
*Music for a Queen*
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml - shawms and direction
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Amazing!


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Symphony No 2 - Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ellen Arkbro - Chords


----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring a curated selection of British concert overtures and listener requests.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wl5z


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521): Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae & Motette "Misericordias Domini"
Les Chanteurs de Saint-Eustache, Paris
Ensemble Instrumental
Conducted by Emile Martin
Recorded November 21 & 22, 1957

On Schwann Musica Sacra from 1977


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, Symphony No 2 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various chamber works part three of three for tonight, concluding with the wind sonatas tomorrow morning.

_Barcarolle_ in F for violin, cello, harmonium and piano op.108, arr. for piano quartet (1897):










Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.123 (1905):










String Quartet no.1 in E-minor op.112 (1899):
_Élégie no.1_ for violin and piano op.143 (1915):
String Quartet no.2 in G op.153 (1918):
_Élégie no.2_ for violin and piano op.160 (1920):










Oboe Sonata in D op.166 (1921):
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat op.167 (1921):
Bassoon Sonata in G op.168 (1921):


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: String Quartet No. 4 
Artis Quartett Wien

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Fantastic piece!










*Alfredo Casella*: Introduzione, Corale e Marcia, Op. 57 for winds and percussion; Sinfonia, Op. 63 (Symphony No. 3)
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis * John Eliot Gardiner on Aechiv









A fine account from John Eliot Gardiner with the Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique. That is if you are comfortable wit a period instrument approach. In this case I am. I have to admit this is another Beethoven work I admire without fully loving. It is quite strenuous and almost 'shouty' at times.


----------



## George O

Dello Joio (1913-2008): Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]

The Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra / Alfredo Antonini

Frank Wigglesworth (1918-1996): Symphony No. 1 [1953]

The Vienna Orchestra / F. Charles Adler

On CRI (Composers Recordings, Inc.) from 1960+


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## 13hm13

Weber - Clarinet Quintet, Flute Trio - van Swieten Society


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite
*

I'm intimidated by this piece because I know there are secret codes in there relating to an affair he was having, so I'm never going to get what's really going on. But just as music, the LaSalle Quartet does a stellar job.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ancerl conducts Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Parliament, unknown release date, maybe early 70's. US Release of an original Supraphon Czech release in 1963.

View attachment 155914


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Bolt conducting Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest reissue, date unknown, but probably mid-60's per label. Originally recorded in 1958.

Wow, this is very nice.

View attachment 155917


----------



## 13hm13

Vieuxtemps - Cello Concertos - Alban Gerhardt (Romantic Cello Concerto - 6)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet OP131

Overtures: Egmont-Coriolan-Leonore 3-King Stephen

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Bkeske

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky conducts Prokofiev - The Stone Flower. Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968

View attachment 155921


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521): Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae & Motette "Misericordias Domini"
> Les Chanteurs de Saint-Eustache, Paris
> Ensemble Instrumental
> Conducted by Emile Martin
> Recorded November 21 & 22, 1957
> 
> On Schwann Musica Sacra from 1977


Long time. Too long.


----------



## Bkeske

Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives - Orchestral Works : Robert Browning Overture For Large Orchestra, The Circus Band March, Set For Theatre Orchestra, & The Unanswered Question. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Vanguard Cardinal Series 1967

View attachment 155923


----------



## pmsummer

Bkeske said:


> Sir Adrian Bolt conducting Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest reissue, date unknown, but probably mid-60's per label. Originally recorded in 1958.
> 
> Wow, this is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 155917


IIRC, Boult mentions (in the spoken introduction) that RVW had just passed away the week before the recording. It truly is a wonderful recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano), Torleif Thedéen (cello)


----------



## Bkeske

pmsummer said:


> IIRC, Boult mentions (in the spoken introduction) that RVW had just passed away the week before the recording. It truly is a wonderful recording.


Really? Did not know/see that. And yes, it really surprised me when I started playing it, may be the best Boult/Williams LP's I have in terms or production quality, and I have a few now. The performance is not bad either.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn-Bartholdy String Symphonies

1-2-3-4-5-6-10

The Hanover Band, Roy Goodman


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 1 in F Minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Imogen Cooper plays Schumann

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5 from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## vincula

I've been revisiting my vinyl collection lately. Oistrakh/Horenstein/LSO on glorious Decca vinyl. Paul Hindemith's violin concerto now.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Monserrat Caballe, Luciano Pavarotti, Alfreda Hodgson, Nicolai, Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Sherill Milnes, John del Carlo

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Bartiletti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Malx

*Walton, Piano Quartet - The Nash Ensemble.*


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: String Quartets 7, 8 & 9 "Razumovsky"

Takacs Quartet


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets 7, 8 & 9 "Razumovsky"
> 
> Takacs Quartet


I have the Emerson's Op. 59, Harp and Serioso on a loop right now. I came back to their version after many years and am knocked out by the playing, although it is fairly aggressive, sons of Juilliard to me. But the music is soooo outrageously fine, who could resist this?

Takacs a little soft on the focus by comparison if I remember correctly, but the music is so good, just a wonderful experience in either version.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Ponchielli: La Gioconda
> 
> Monserrat Caballe, Luciano Pavarotti, Alfreda Hodgson, Nicolai, Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Sherill Milnes, John del Carlo
> 
> London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Bartiletti


any real singers on this recording?


----------



## Mark Dee

Currently listening to Linn Classical, a first time for me ...

http://linn.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn ; Symphonies 25/28/30
Antal Dorati conducting.

Philharmonia Hungarica, Antal Doráti


----------



## Enthusiast

I was on the road again yesterday and most of my listening was in the car. I started with Mahler 3 in Martinon's live recording from Chicago in 1967. This was mentioned in this thread the other day. For me it is perhaps the best recording of all for this symphony - a miraculous account.










That took up much of my outward journey. I followed it with Zemlinsky's 4th quartet.










and then, because I was in heavy traffic by this point and needed to select the next music quickly (I use an iPod played through the car's audio system), the first three trio sonatas from this:










For the return journey it was one of Jansons' Mahler 5 recordings and the Gubaidulina quartets.



















A wonderful drive!


----------



## Enthusiast

This is another part of the cover for the Martinon Mahler 3.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works. I will post both parts one and two in rather quick succession as total playing time is less than two hours but in this instance the five-image-per-post rule prevents me from putting everything together because of my habit of playing everything chronologically rather than by album. Please believe me when I say that this is not a desperate ploy to get double likes... 

These earlier works may be counted as semi-juvenilia but there is a maturity and assuredness to even the simpler pieces which belie the composer's tender age. The later works below were written when Britten was still only 16-17, but note that he still considered all of these - and there were more to follow over the next couple of years - unworthy of being given the coveted opus no. 1, despite the undisputed overall quality.

_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923-25 - rev. 1969):










_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ for soprano and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):










_The Birds_ - song for medium voice and piano WoO [Text: Hilaire Belloc] (1929 - rev. 1934):
_A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women_ for unaccompanied alto and two sopranos WoO [Text: Ford Madox Ford] (1929 - rev. 1967):










_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):










_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Serenade for Wind Instruments - Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra

Dvorak - Serenade for Strings - Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Great Stuff.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155935


*Perotin*

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, director

1989


----------



## perempe

Day of Hungarian Classical Music




I'm for the works, not for the performances. I enjoyed ' Facipős tánc', played 'A part alatt' 30+ years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach-Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part two (or 1b, perhaps...see my last above...).

_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
_Double Concerto_ for violin, viola and orchestra WoO, orchestration from Britten's original sketches by Colin Matthews (1932):










_A Hymn to the Virgin_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. c. 1300] (1930 - rev. 1934):










_Christ's Nativity_ - Christmas suite for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Henry Vaughan/anon. English/Robert Southwell/C.W. Stubbs] (1931):










_Sweet was the Song_ - carol for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: anon.] (1931 - rev. 1966):
_Three Two-Part Songs_ for children's choir and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):










_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Clementi - Overture in D (D'Avalos/ASV)
Kuhlau - Flute Quintet, Op. 51, No. 1 (Rafn +/Naxos)
Kalliwoda - Symphony #4 (Willens/cpo)*


----------



## Chopin Fangirl

Right now listening to Bach-Busoni Chaconne, but recently started listening to Schubert Piano Trio 1... after first listening to the second one, of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 3

Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon


----------



## perempe

haziz said:


>


I joined you as there's a vinyl rip on YouTube. I have 8 minutes left from the last movement.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Luckily at one point someone decided to record all of Schoenberg's Lieder. In here are some very beautiful works, most of them composed during the last decade of the 19th century. And listening to these Lieder brings me back to something that I, and a few other members of TC, have already said a bunch of times: "modern", "avant-garde" composers knew how to write music in the styles that preceded them, in the styles they were trying to break away from, and they were quite good at it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Four Mozart piano concertos ....



















Bach Partitas 2 and 3 and Sonata 3 for solo violin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 2*
Artis Quartet

I discovered Zemlinsky's outstanding 4th quartet through Enthusiast's nomination for the Weekly Quartet. Moving on to the tremendous 2nd - not an easy work to penetrate but surely one of the richest and most ambitious chamber works of its time.


----------



## 13hm13

Friedrich II - 'Der Große' Flute Concertos ... on ...

Quantz, Friederich der Grosse, Loeillet, Naudot, Devienne - Flute concertos


----------



## Enthusiast

I finished my listening today with the Brodsky account of Zemlinsky's 4th quartet. It is quite different to the LaSalle account that I have been listening to but I liked it very much.


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius - Symphonies; Violin Concerto; Finlandia - Segerstam

Sym. 4


----------



## 13hm13

Ysaÿe - Works for Violin and Orchestra - Albrecht Breuninger


----------



## bharbeke

*Herschel: Chamber Symphony in F*
Davis Jerome, The Mozart Orchestra

This was unknown to me until I heard it on the radio. I really enjoyed it and recommend it.


----------



## Dimace

For everyone likes the ultimate pianistic dexterity and the most beautiful melodies, *William (USA)* is the hero of the day. Phenomenal performance! Enjoy the Master the way meant to be.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 5*

I can't (at least yet) bring myself to shell out $30 for Lettberg's set, so I'm getting used to the sound on this recording (I got it for 95 cents). Ponti plays like a crazy person on the 5th sonata, and I think it works.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Scelsi revisited
(2 cd set)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 5*
> 
> I can't (at least yet) bring myself to shell out $30 for Lettberg's set, so I'm getting used to the sound on this recording (I got it for 95 cents). * Ponti plays like a crazy person on the 5th sonata, and I think it works. *


Marvelous composer, Marvelous sonatas, Marvelous Pianist, Excellent set.

Crazy person = The correct person (as I have written) for the Alexander the Great!


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051
> 
> Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


I haven't listened to this since long, but I recall a sympathetic, warm and beneficially relaxed approach to the music.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Raphael Kubelík, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Probably my favorite Mahler First.


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> I have the Emerson's Op. 59, Harp and Serioso on a loop right now. I came back to their version after many years and am knocked out by the playing, although it is fairly aggressive, sons of Juilliard to me. But the music is soooo outrageously fine, who could resist this?
> 
> Takacs a little soft on the focus by comparison if I remember correctly, but the music is so good, just a wonderful experience in either version.


Yes, delightful.


----------



## Bkeske

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 5*
> 
> I can't (at least yet) bring myself to shell out $30 for Lettberg's set, so I'm getting used to the sound on this recording (I got it for 95 cents). Ponti plays like a crazy person on the 5th sonata, and I think it works.


I have the LP box set of those works. Been thinking of pulling it recently as I've enjoyed it every time. But, still have a bunch of 'new' LP's I'm working through first.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955):

Suite chateliane
Voix de la nature

Unfinished, from manuscripts.

Orchestra simfonica a Filarmonicii "Banatul" din Timisoara / Remus Georgescu

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1983


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Wagner - Lohengrin*
Rudolf Kempe/VPO, Jess Thomas, Gottlob Frick, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Christa Ludwig, Elisabeth Grümmer

A multi-day listening project, but a wonderful one.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955):

Four-Hand Piano Suite in G Major [from 1898]

Pastorale, Sad Minuet and Nocturne for Violin and Four-Hand Piano in E Minor-G Major [from 1900]

Early works from manuscripts.

Suzanna Szoreny and Corneliu Radulescu, piano
Cristina Anghelescu, violin

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1985


----------



## Bkeske

Von Karajan conducts Dvořák. Symphony No. 8. Wiener Philharmoniker. London 1965

View attachment 155949


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155950


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Don Carlo

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Carlo Maria Giulini

1971, remastered 2000, reissued 2016


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods and Fields & Vltava / Dvořák - In Nature's Realm & My Home. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1975 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 155951


----------



## senza sordino

Varese Ameriques, Arcana, Deserts, Ionisation









Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E, Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens. Terrific work









Turnage Your Rockaby (A soprano saxophone concerto in all but name), Night Dances, Dispelling the Fears. A good disk. I should make a point of listening to it more often. And I should explore more of his work.









Berio Ritirata Notturna di Madrid di Boccherini, Calmo, Sinfonia. Sinfonia is an amazing work.









Carter Piano Concerto, Variations for Orchestra.


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico [I Musici]


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů & Roussel - Compositions For Cello And Orchestra

- Eduard Fischer conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Chamber Soloists
- František Vajnar conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion. Collegium Musicum Pragense
- František Vajnar conducts Roussel - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra

Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 155953


----------



## SanAntone

*stravinsky | octet | l'historire | eastman*









Two of my favorite Stravinsky works, performed very nicely.


----------



## 13hm13

Very touching piece!

Johann Kuhnau (arr. JS Bach) der Gerechte kömmt um, Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier


----------



## 13hm13

13hm13 said:


> Very touching piece!
> 
> Johann Kuhnau (arr. JS Bach) der Gerechte kömmt um, Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier


Deserves a replay on another album ...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Piano concerto's 4 and 5

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1989-09-13
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

From last night watching .


----------



## Bkeske

Michel Martin conducts Debussy - Epigraphes Antiques & Roussel - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe. Orchestre De Chambre Michel Martin. Cybelia, Musique Française Du 20e Siècle Series. Unknown release date, but going to guess the 80's. French release

Fantastic.

View attachment 155955


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Richard Strauss*

Don Juan
Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Death and Transfiguration

Wiener Philharmoniker
André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Canciones Españolas

Songs from the Middle Ages and Renaissance

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano) & Narciso Yepes (guitar)


----------



## jambo

This is the 99 cent bargain from Classic Select World.

*Schumann: *Toccata in C major, Op. 7
*Prokofiev: *Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
*Debussy: *Images, Book 2, L. 111 - I. Cloches à travers les feuilles
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D. 960
*Scriabin: *Vers la flamme, Op. 72
*Liszt: *Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 - IV. Pensée des morts

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Works

David Fray (piano)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Thalia Ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

I had noticed contrasting opinions regarding the Colin Davis/LSO Nielsen symphonies cycle but then it appeared at what appeared to be a 'bargain price'...with many other recordings on hand I could have ignored it but it has arrived and I will start with the 3rd.

I am also intrigued by the contrasting opinions regarding the Oramo/Stockholm cycle but will leave that for another day......


----------



## Enthusiast

^ If I remember correctly the Davis Nielsen recordings are very mixed - each record seemed to have one very good and one rather poor performance (but it is a while since I listened to them). I am a big fan of the Oramo recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

3 Marches héroïques D602
German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Marches Militaires (3), D733
Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## Malx

Not my usual fare to start the day - I am not the biggest fan of harpsichords, the sound of the individual instrument is very important to me liking or not a recording. This recording I find more than acceptable.

*Forqueray, Suites No 5 in C minor & No 2 in G major - Blandine Rannou.*


----------



## Rogerx

Lully: Dies Irae, De Profondis & Te Deum

Choeur De Chambre Namur, Millenium Orchestra, Leonardo García Alarcón.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - rev. 1936):










_A Boy was Born_ - variations for unaccompanied treble, boys' choir and mixed choir op.3 [Texts: anon. 16th c. German/anon. 15th & 16th c. English/Christina Rosetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1933 - rev. 1955):










_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1933-34):










_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 - version for string quartet (1933-34):










_Jubilate Deo_ in E-flat for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):
_Te Deum_ in C for treble voice, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: Latin liturgy] (1934):


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Clarinet Concertos

Thomas Friedli (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antony Pay


----------



## Merl

Off for my 2nd covid jab. Playing this lovely disc as I set off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> This is the 99 cent bargain from Classic Select World.
> 
> *Schumann: *Toccata in C major, Op. 7
> *Prokofiev: *Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
> *Debussy: *Images, Book 2, L. 111 - I. Cloches à travers les feuilles
> *Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D. 960
> *Scriabin: *Vers la flamme, Op. 72
> *Liszt: *Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 - IV. Pensée des morts
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


I'm enjoying this. A few tracks have less than perfect sound, but I can deal with it.

I downloaded this for the piano version of Pictures At An Exhibition. I had to laugh, because Richter takes the Promenades at a fast clip, and I had an image of poor Mussorgsky breathlessly hoofing it from picture to picture.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Hindemith - Kammermusik #2 - Chailly/Concertgebouw


Mozart - Piano Trio in G, K.564 - Gilels/Kogan/Rostropovich


----------



## Vasks

*Charpentier - Ouverture pour le sacre d'un Evesque (Kossenko/Alpha)
Leclair - Trio Sonata, Op. 4, No. 1 (London Baroque/Harmonia mundi)
Duval - Chaconne "La Capricieuse" (La Tour Baroque Duo/La Tour)
F. Couperin - La Piemontoise from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)*


----------



## Vasks

Rogerx said:


>


This one is on my "Want List"


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Fantasie di ogni giorno, Passacaglie & Concerti

Orchestra sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155970


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Introduction and Allegro appassionato, op. 92
Introduction and Concert-Allegro, op. 134

Angela Hewitt, piano
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Hannu Lintu, conductor

2012


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Chilham

Ha ha! My last two sessions of the week postpone to Tuesday morning. It's ...... the ....... WEEKEND!










Beethoven: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 "Ghost"

Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy & Lynn Harrell










Beethoven: Choral Fantasia

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Choir


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 155971


*Franz Schubert*

Winterreise

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2014


----------



## Enthusiast

Currently my favourite Mahler 10.


----------



## vincula

The Lindsays playing Borodin's lovely chamber music. Stretching this sunless afternoon into a quiet evening. Peace :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

A couple of fourth Symphonies of differing vintages.

*Wellesz, Symphony No 4 - Vienna RSO, Gottfried Rabl.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - A.A.M. Christopher Hogwood.*


----------



## Enthusiast

More from the wonderful work that Vanska is doing in Minnesota ...


----------



## AvidListener

Christopher Herrick's brilliant playing of The Complete Organ Music of Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Some classic Beecham from 1939. It's interesting to see how his interpretation changed in his later stereo recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part four for the rest of today.

_Holiday Diary_ - suite for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):










Suite for violin and piano op.6 (1935):










_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for children's choir and piano op.7 [Texts: anon./William Makepiece Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjean] (1933-35):










Music for the GPO public information film _The Tocher_ for wordless boys' choir and orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Telegrams_ for boys' choir and orchestra WoO [Text: unknown, possibly W.H. Auden] (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _Coal Face_ for narrator, mixed choir, piano and percussion WoO [Text: W.H. Auden/Montagu Slater] (1935):
Music for the (unreleased) GPO public information film _*******_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Texts: W.H. Auden/William Blake] (1935):
Music for the GPO public information film _The King's Stamp_ for orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for the British Commercial Gas Association public information film _Men Behind the Meters_ for orchestra WoO (1935):
Music for GPO public information film _Night Mail_ for narrator and orchestra WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):
Music for the Southern Railway information film _The Way to the Sea_ for narrator and orchestra WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):
Short orchestral piece written for the pacifist film _Peace of Britain_ WoO (1936):










_Russian Funeral_ for brass and percussion WoO (1936):


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 4 (original 1930 version) - LSO, Valery Gergiev.*

*Henze, Symphony No 4 - Berlin PO, Hans Werner Henze.*


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD1.This is an incredible recording,both sonically and in terms of performance.I look forward to hearing more
from this ensemble.


----------



## advokat

............................................................


----------



## Knorf

*Isang Yun*: Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra
Matt Haimovitz
Dennis Russell Davies, Bruckner Orchestra Lind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is this a cover version of the song "Changes" by Black Sabbath? Is Elliott Carter some jazz-dude? I really like the groovy rhythm here!:devil: 
...ok then...I love this piece and have the score. Spent a week at my grandma once in the 90's trying to figure out the first measure...I used to think this was the hardest classical guitar piece in the universe, but then along came Berio and Ferneyhough and maybe some others too.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Knorf

*Samuel Barber*: _Toccata Festiva_, Op. 36
*Francis Poulenc*: Concerto for Organ, Strings, and Timpani
Olivier Latry
Christoph Eschenbach, Philadelphia Orchestra

One of the most superbly recorded albums in my collection, with incredibly good performances as well!


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: String Quartet Opus 130* Elias String Quartet on Wigmore Hall Live









From Volume 3 of their complete Beethoven Quartets.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Opus 5 & Ballades, Opus 10* Idel Biret on Naxos









A fine disc of piano music by the young Brahms. The Piano Sonata sounds like Brahms trying to impress. Perhaps trying too hard. I've never really warmed to his Piano Sonatas.

The Opus 10 Ballades are much more the Brahms I love.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Figures-Doubles-Prismes_; _Notations I, VII, IV, III, II_
David Robertson, Orchestre National de Lyon

Wonderfully striking music!


----------



## atsizat

How melancholic


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms:The Two Cello Sonatas* Jacqueline du Pre and Daniel Barenboim on EMI









Glorious music gloriously played!


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
San Francisco Symphony|Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Suite No. 1 for Piano in G minor (in the old style), op 3 [1897]

Suite No. 2 for Piano in D major, op 10 [1903]

https://img.discogs.com/UAJAqFyX3hm...ogs-images/A-1157010-1433833120-9742.jpeg.jpg

Aurora Ienei, piano

On Electrecord (Romania) from 1981

Discogs write-up of Ienei:
Romanian pianist and piano professor, born in 28 April 1938, in Abrud, Alba, died in 05 January 1997, in Bucharest. She studied piano in Cluj-Napoca, at the Gheorghe Dima Music Academy, at the Ecaterina Fotino-Negru class and in Bucharest, at the Ciprian Porumbescu National Music University, with the professors Adela Nasturel and Maria Fotino. She graduated the National Music University, first of her class, at the class of Florica Musicescu (she was her last pupil). She was a piano artist especially endowed for her interpretation of piano composition of George Enescu. She was the only interpreter of the entire work of Enescu and she interpreted some first auditions of the maestro's compositions.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

A very fine performance and wholly successful interpretation from a now underrated cycle. Also, excellent proof that early digital recordings could be superb! (1983)


----------



## George O

What is the big red WARNING about?


----------



## Knorf

George O said:


> What is the big red WARNING about?


Oh, it's a bit hilarious: a warning that the recording retains the original dynamic range of the live performances, which could damage your speakers if you weren't careful. Speakers are a lot more resilient now.


----------



## George O

Ha ha! I thought that might be it. A good advertising trick.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Charles Mackerras conducts Dvořák - Czech Suite, Op. 39 & Jan Václav Hugo Voříšek - Sinfonia In D. English Chamber Orchestra. Philips, unknown release date, but probably the early 70's. Netherlands pressing.

View attachment 155988


----------



## 13hm13

Otto Olsson - Symphony in G minor, Op.11


----------



## Bkeske

Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986

View attachment 155990


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'/Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Last night watching .


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Beethoven - Quintets for Piano & Winds

Stephen Hough (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano

Haydn Piano Trios - HobXV42-43-44-46

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 4
String Quartets Nos.8,9 & 10


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 155993


Moeran: Symphony in G minor & Sinfonietta

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Martha Argerich*

View attachment 155995


Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

*Martha Argerich* (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2

André Previn

London Symphony Orchestra










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 "Harp"

Takács Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"

Takács Quartet










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3

Mstislav Rostropovich, Sviatoslav Richter










Beethoven: Cariolan Overture

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Overture to Leonore No. 3

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Beethoven: Egmont Overture

Dennis Russell Davies

The Orchestra Of St. Luke's


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wlkm








Joseph Bodin de Boismortier describes Cupid's turbulent journey in search of love. Played by the Orfeo Orchestra. Presented by Catriona Young.

12:31 AM
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755)
Les Voyages de l'Amour (Part 1)
Chantal Santon Jeffrey (soprano), Adriana Kalafszky (soprano), Judith van Wanroij (soprano), Katia Velletaz (soprano), Eszter Balogh (mezzo soprano), Lorant Najbauer (baritone), Purcell Choir, Orfeo Orchestra, Gyorgy Vashegyi (conductor)

01:28 AM
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755)
Les Voyages de l'Amour (Part 2)
Chantal Santon Jeffrey (soprano), Adriana Kalafszky (soprano), Judith van Wanroij (soprano), Katia Velletaz (soprano), Eszter Balogh (mezzo soprano), Lorant Najbauer (baritone), Purcell Choir, Orfeo Orchestra, Gyorgy Vashegyi (conductor)

02:42 AM
Francisco Valls (1672-1747)
Esta vez, Cupidillo 
Olga Pitarch (soprano), Accentus Austria, Thomas Wimmer (director)

02:45 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Adagio and Allegro in E flat major (K.Anh.C 17.07) for wind octet
Festival Winds

02:55 AM
Clara Schumann (1819-1896)
Scherzo for piano in D minor, Op 10 no 1 
Angela Cheng (piano)

03:00 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Jeux - Poème Dansé
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

03:18 AM
Claudio Monteverdi (1567-1643)
Sonata sopra 'Santa Maria ora pro nobis', SV 206 11
Collegium Vocale 1704, Collegium 1704, Vaclav Luks (conductor)

03:25 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Finlandia, Op 26
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard (conductor)

03:33 AM
Petar Yanev (b.1967)
Rhythms in Re
Petar Yanev (bagpipes), Eolina Quartet

03:40 AM
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Polovtsian dances (Prince Igor)
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda (conductor)

03:52 AM
Flor Alpaerts (1876-1954)
Avondmuziek for wind octet (1915)
I Soloisti del Vento, Ivo Hadermann (conductor)

04:02 AM
Johann Adam Reincken (c.1643-1722)
Hollandische Nachtigal
Pieter Dirksen (organ)

04:07 AM
Enrique Granados (1867-1916), Chris Paul Harman (arranger)
La Maja y el Ruiseñor from Goyescas
Isabel Bayrakdarian (soprano), Bryan Epperson (cello), Maurizio Baccante (cello), Roman Borys (cello), Simon Fryer (cello), David Hetherington (cello), Roberta Jansen (cello), Paul Widner (cello), Thomas Wiebe (cello), Winona Zelenka (cello)

04:13 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Concerto in D minor, TWV 52:d1
Zug Chamber Soloists

04:25 AM
Marcel Tournier (1879-1951)
Au matin 
Branka Janjanin-Magdalenic (harp)

04:31 AM
Gary Carpenter (1951-)
Dadaville for orchestra
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

04:39 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Flute Quartet in G K.285a
Joanna G'froerer (flute), Martin Beaver (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Amanda Forsyth (cello)

04:49 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Prometheus (Finale from the ballet music)
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ludovit Rajter (conductor)

04:57 AM
Giles Farnaby (c. 1563 - 1640), Elgar Howarth (arranger)
Fancies, toyes and dreames (A Giles Farnaby suite) arr. for brass quintet
Hungarian Brass Ensemble

05:03 AM
John Corigliano (b.1938)
Fantasia on an ostinato for piano
Ji-Yeong Mun (piano)

05:13 AM
Cesar Franck (1822-1890)
Le Chasseur Maudit, symphonic poem (M.44)
Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Milen Nachev (conductor)

05:28 AM
Alban Berg (1885-1935)
Drei Bruchstücke aus Wozzeck Op 7
Dunja Vejzovic (mezzo soprano), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Gerd Albrecht (conductor)

05:48 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Harpsichord Concerto No 3 in D, BWV 1054
Les Passions de L'Ame, Meret Luthi (conductor)

06:03 AM
Elena Kats-Chernin (1957-)
Russian Rag
Donna Coleman (piano)

06:09 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony no 6 in D major (H.1.6) "Le Matin"
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductor)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part five for this morning.

_Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings op.1, rev. and arr. for chamber orchestra (orig. 1932 - rev. and arr. 1936):










_Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of five songs for soprano (or tenor) and orchestra op.8 [Texts: Thomas Ravenscroft/W. H. Auden/anon.] (1936):










_Soirées musicales_ - five pieces for orchestra after Rossini op.9 (1936):










_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):










_The Company of Heaven_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, tenor, mixed choir, timpani, organ and strings WoO [Texts: Theodosius the Great/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/Joseph the Hymnographer/Thomas Heywood/Edmund Spenser/Rabanus Maurus/Richard Ellis Roberts/Christina Rossetti/anon./John Ruskin/Francis Thompson/Emily Brontë/William Blake/John Bunyan/Dante Gabriel Rossetti /Athelstan Riley/various biblical sources] (1937):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos

András Schiff (piano/director), Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich 14 & 15; Mark Wigglesworth with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic. I've owned all of Wigglesworth's fine Shostakovich recordings for years, but I was nudged to give them another listen by the impending release of this box set from BIS:









The 14th is one of my favourite recordings of that work, superbly performed by Joan Rodgers and (especially) John Tomlinson, whose dark timbre is ideally suited to this bleakest of symphonic song-cycles.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67, etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Aram Khachaturian


----------



## Mark Dee

Charles Ives: Symphony No. 1
New Philharmonia Orchestra of London & Harold Farberman

Just right for today ....


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #8 - Sviatoslav Richter (Carnegie Hall, 1960)


Poulenc - Sextet for Piano and Winds - Poulenc Chamber Music, Vol. 1 (Naxos)


----------



## mparta

haydnguy said:


>


The Concertgebouw sound is so luscious and appropriate to these pieces. I always think of the opening of the 3rd symphony in this set. Gorgeous.


----------



## Malx

Today two second symphonies from the mid 20th century from French composers (ok I'm stretching a point with Honegger - but he was born in France and lived a fair percentage of his life there).

*Honegger, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 'Le Double' - Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Munch.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Korngold - Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Vasks

_Just Joaquin_

*Rodrigo - Himnos de los neofitos de Qumran (Encinar/Naxos)
Rodrigo - Fantasia para un gentilhombre (Bonell/Collins)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Hello,I start listening to music again after some weeks without listening to a single piece.
Jean Rodolphe Kars is an interesting musician .The tranquility in his playing is very surprising and appealing.It works very fine with Debussy but less ( my opinion)in his recording with Schubert piano pieces.
His approach is the opposite of Zimerman who plays these music amost if it is Liszt
After hearing his Messiaen recording of Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant Jésus, I became particularly interested in this pianist.
I am therefore pleased with this recording that unleashes a convincing vision on these pieces by Debussy.

Préludes Livre 1
Fantasies pour piano et orchestre London Philharmonic Alexander Giibson


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156002


*Gabriel Fauré*

Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, op. 45

Domus

1985. reissued 2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to all four of the recordings of the Zemlinsky 4th quartet that I have managed to trace. They are all a little different but I liked them all and am not yet in a position to choose between them.





































It is now time to get better acquainted with the other three quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Cotrubas-Valentini Terrani 
I Solisti Veneti 
Corbos conducting


----------



## 13hm13

Hurwitz suggestion again .... had some of Rorem's indiv CDs already ... but the 2010 box is convenient ...

ROREM, N.: The Art of Sound - Serebrier Conducts Rorem


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 4 in C Minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Enthusiast

The symphony from this. A fine work, perhaps a little over-long?


----------



## 13hm13

N.Myaskovsky - Symphony No.6

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra - K.Kondrashin


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz Symphony Fantastique

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli*
New York Polyphony

Gorgeously sung Palestrina to begin the day.


----------



## Bkeske

The Muir String Quartet (w/piano) : Chausson - Concerto In D Major, Op. 21 for Piano, Violin and String & String Quartet 'Unfinished' Op. 35. EMI/His Masters Voice 1987 UK release

View attachment 156006


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Arabella


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Moeran: Symphony in G minor. David Lloyd Jones, Bournemouth. For Saturday Symphony. Delightful and evocative though it tends to wander.










Moeran: Cello Concerto, other works. Faletta, Ulster. Guy Johnston. I was in the mood for more Moeran so put this on. Excellent performance of the concerto and nice pastoral pieces.










Mahler: Symphonies 3, 4 & 5. Abbado, Berlin. Excellent performances, especially the live fifth,










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6. Monteux Boston.










Janáček: Po zarostlém chodníčku 'On the overgrown path', Marc-André Hamelin. A favourite piano excursion and well performed.


----------



## Flamme

Eight centuries of English choral music and the most successful of Beethoven's early chamber works, his Septet. Taken from two concerts held last year in Denmark. With Catriona Young.

01:01 AM
Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)
Now each flowery Bank of May
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:04 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958), William Shakespeare (author)
Three Shakespeare Songs
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:11 AM
Anon. English
England be glad
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:13 AM
Gustav Holst (1874-1934), Henry Vaughan (author)
The Evening-Watch
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:18 AM
Anon. English, Paul Hillier (arranger)
Summer is icumen in, Winter is a coming in
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:21 AM
Herbert Howells (1892-1983),Helen Waddell (1889-1965), Marcus Aurelius Clemens Prudentis (author)
Take Him, Earth, For Cherishing
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:30 AM
John Dunstable (1390-1453)
Veni Sancte Spiritus
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:37 AM
Michael Tippett (1905-1998)
The Windhover
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:40 AM
Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)
The Silver Swan
Ars Nova Copenhagen, Paul Hillier (conductor)

01:42 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Septet in E flat major, Op 20
Concerto Copenhagen, Fredrik From (leader)

02:22 AM
Franz Berwald (1796-1868)
Grand Septet in B flat major (1828)
Concerto Copenhagen, Fredrik From (leader)

02:45 AM
John Browne (fl.1490)
O Maria salvatoris mater (a 8) 
BBC Singers, Stephen Cleobury (conductor)

03:01 AM
Sigurd Lie (1871-1904)
Symphony in A minor
Kristiansand Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud (conductor)

03:34 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
4 Hungarian folk songs for chorus, Sz 93, 1930
Hungarian Radio Chorus, Peter Erdei (conductor)

03:47 AM
Muzio Clementi (1752-1832)
Piano Sonata in B minor, No 2, Op 40
Beatrice Rana (piano)

04:05 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Hymn to King Stephen
Hungarian Radio Chorus, Peter Erdei (conductor)

04:10 AM
William Walton (1902-1983)
Two Pieces for Strings (from Henry V)
Manitoba Chamber Orchestra, Roy Goodman (conductor)

04:14 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856), Franz Liszt (transcriber)
Widmung S.566, transcribed for piano
Zheeyoung Moon (piano)

04:19 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Concerto for 3 oboes in B flat major
Peter Westermann (oboe), Michael Niesemann (oboe), Piet Dhont (oboe), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (director)

04:28 AM
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
Mon coeur s'ouvre from 'Samson et Dalila' (arr for trumpet & orchestra)
Jouko Harjanne (trumpet), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen (conductor)

04:34 AM
Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)
Mellanspel ur Sången, Op 44
Baltic Sea Youth Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi (conductor)

04:40 AM
Boris Papandopulo (1906-1991)
Nad grobom ljepote djevojke, Op 39 (By the grave of the Beauty)
Slovenian Chamber Choir, Vladimir Kranjcevic (director)

04:47 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Piangerò la sorte mia (excerpt 'Giulio Cesare', HWV 17)
Nuria Rial (soprano), La Cetra Baroque Orchestra Basle (soloist), Maurice Steger (conductor)

04:55 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943), Lucien Cailliet (arranger)
Prelude in G minor (Op.23 No.5)
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Commissiona (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wm7j


----------



## Enthusiast

Someone posted the Wigglesworth account of this. It's good, I know, but I went for this one.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Folks back in attendance again. Nice to see.

Today's program; The Chin composition is very interesting.

View attachment 156008

View attachment 156009


----------



## Knorf

That's a really cool program! Unsuk Chin is a fabulous composer.

How was Oramo's Sibelius?


----------



## 13hm13

Just in (June 4th 2021 release) ...

RAFAEL KUBELÍK - The Mercury Masters
MERCURY LIVING PRESENCE/ELOQUENCE
CATALOGUE NO.484302
BARCODE 4843028
FORMAT 10-CD


----------



## Bkeske

Knorf said:


> That's a really cool program! Unsuk Chin is a fabulous composer.
> 
> How was Oramo's Sibelius?


I'll find out. Chin is still going on. Looking forward to it though.

My favorite 2nd is still by Szell/Concertgebouw. We'll see if it can match that.


----------



## Knorf

Bkeske said:


> I'll find out. Chin is still going on. Looking forward to it though.


Please report back!


----------



## Mark Dee

This afternoon's treat - released initially in France in 1959 on the French Imprint of HMV, the first UK release was in 1965 (in Mono), by MFP. Certainly doesn't sound budget, and a nice pressing too...


----------



## advokat

Glazunov: complete symphonies & concertos, José Serebrier
Arensky: Piano trios 1 &2, Borodin trio
Hummel: Piano sonatas, Steven Hough


----------



## Enthusiast

Not all melancholy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*

This is a well-thought-out recording, where every part makes perfect sense.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Amazing performance of a perennial classic.


----------



## Bkeske

Knorf said:


> Please report back!


Absolutely Fantastic. Oramo, being Finnish, knows Sibelius, and this was incredible. The Berliners also were fantastic under his direction. IMO, the woodwinds and brass are sometimes not accentuated correctly in this work. This seemed perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, The Love for Three Oranges Suite*

This is a very vivid recording, with a sense of freedom, without losing the rigidity in the march.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## 13hm13

Nicolai - Orchestral works (Vol.1) - Daniel Stern


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Liedeslieder Walzer; Horn Trio* Rudolf Serkin on CBS









The Liebeslieder Walzer are for two pianos and 4 singers. They may not be my favourite of Brahms works, but probably appealed to the Viennese audiences of his day. Th Horn Trio is more to my taste.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No.1
Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Glorious!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
> Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 
> Glorious!


I have B3 from this cycle and it is one of the best performances out there. Coincidentally, a couple of days ago, I bought the Maestro's Gewandhausorchester Beethoven cycle and I'm enjoying it very much. He's still going at 90!

Edit: 93!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Etudes*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
> Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 
> Glorious!


I looked that one up on Amazon. $757.57!  Maybe I could spring for $757, but that extra 57 cents would break me.


----------



## Malx

Another two second Symphonies to end todays listening.

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - Gothenburg SO, Myung-Whun Chung.*
This BIS set seems to get overlooked these days but I reckon the performances are well worth an audition.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## Rambler

*Johannes Brahms: Works for Choir and Orchestra* Ann Hallenberg' Collegium Vocale Gent' Orchestra des Champs-Elysees, Philippe Herreweghe on PHI
















One of the more recent additions to my collection. And apart from the alto rhapsody less familiar Brahms - well to me! Excellent.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part six for the rest of today.

_Reveille_ - study for violin and piano WoO (1937):










Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the radio drama _King Arthur_ by Douglas Bridson WoO, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (1937):
_The World of the Spirit_ - radio cantata in three parts for two speakers, soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh [Text: Mary Duclaux/Alexander Gilchrist, after William Blake/William Wordsworth/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Emily Brontë/Michelangelo Buonarotti/The Testament of Man, ed. by Arthur Stanley/Empedocles/Fr. Jamin/Ivan Turgenev/Henry Vaughan/Joseph Estlin Carpenter/Gerard Manley Hopkins/Robert Bridges/anon./various biblical sources] (1938):










_On this Island_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano op.11 [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937):
_(4) Cabaret Songs_ for medium voice and piano WoO [Texts: W. H. Auden] (1937-39):










Piano Concerto op.13 (1938 - rev. 1945):
Violin Concerto op.15 (1939 - rev. 1958):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: String Quartets 1 & 2* Belcea Quartet on Alpha Classics









Disc 1 from this 2 CD set of the Brahms String Quartets. The quartets never seem to get the love that much of Brahms other chamber music attracts. And to some extent I include myself in that - although I've a soft spot for the third quartet.

The first two quartets are Brahms coming to terms with the String Quartet - in a serious frame of mind, and trying to make an impression. And I.ve grown to rather more appreciative of the first two quartets the more I have listened to them.

Rather good performances here to.


----------



## Bkeske

The Alberni Quartet : Britten - String Quartets 2 & 3. CRD Records 1981 UK release

EDIT: Damn, this LP/recording/performance kicks butt

View attachment 156021


----------



## Chilham

I just purchased Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax' new album. Only after I'd purchased it did I realise that I already had, and had not yet listened to, Isserlis and Levin. That'll learn me not to make purchases after drinking a bottle of wine!










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4

Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax










Beethoven Cello Sonata No. 4

Steven Isserlis, Robert Levin


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche - soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu - conductor
_
Naïve_


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Variations for Two Pianos on an Original Theme, op 5 [1898]

- Maria Fotino and Ecaterina Fotino-Negru, pianos

Prelude [1896]

Scherzo [1896]

Barcarolle [1897]

Impromptu [1900]

Nocturne [1907]

- Aurora Ienei, piano

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1981


----------



## Merl

Rambler said:


> *Brahms: String Quartets 1 & 2* Belcea Quartet on Alpha Classics
> 
> View attachment 156020
> 
> 
> Disc 1 from this 2 CD set of the Brahms String Quartets. The quartets never seem to get the love that much of Brahms other chamber music attracts. And to some extent I include myself in that - although I've a soft spot for the third quartet.
> 
> The first two quartets are Brahms coming to terms with the String Quartet - in a serious frame of mind, and trying to make an impression. And I.ve grown to rather more appreciative of the first two quartets the more I have listened to them.
> 
> Rather good performances here to.


I agree these are eminently top class recordings, Rambler. You might be interested iny blog review of different recordings of Brahms' 1st quartet. The link is below.

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/merl/3461-brahms-string-quartet-1-a.html

I've spent the day feeling utterly wiped-out after my 2nd covid jab. Lay on the settee listening to a bit of Bruch before bed.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I looked that one up on Amazon. $757.57!  Maybe I could spring for $757, but that extra 57 cents would break me.


Yeah, the used marketplace has lost its collective marbles. Prices are gouged to the nth degree as sellers all over hope for that one big, big "rare collector's item" profit. It's short-sighted and deeply stupid. I hope it collapses.


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Bridge - Novelletten For String Quartet / Three Idylls For String Quartet & Britten - String Quartet In D Major (1931) / Phantasy Quartet For Oboe, Violin, Viola And Violincello. London Treasury Series 1979

View attachment 156023


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Yeah, the used marketplace has lost its collective marbles. Prices are gouged to the nth degree as sellers all over hope for that one big, big "rare collector's item" profit. It's short-sighted and deeply stupid. I hope it collapses.


It can't do it too soon. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Sonatas Nos. 4 and 6*


----------



## Josquin13

I agree, it's partly that--the used marketplace has lost its marbles (I see it on ebay, too). But I also suspect that it may be part of a deliberately organized effort (or scheme) to get people to download music instead of buying CDs. In other words, if the price is so ridiculously exorbitant & absurd that no sane person will buy the item, and yet there is an available, affordable download, as there is in most cases, then people will likely turn to downloading instead.

Today's listening,

--Espris d'amours: Miniatures flamandes, sung by Capilla Flamenca: 




--Ockeghem's Requiem and Pierre De La Rue's Requiem, sung by Diabolus in Musica: 



.

--Ravel Melodies, sung by Elly Ameling (who is one of my favorite singers), with pianist Rudolf Jansen, Quatour Viotti, and Solistes de L'Orchestre National de France, on Erato: 




--Vincent Persichetti's String Quartet no. 3, played by the Lydian Quartet.


----------



## George O

Cover photo: George Enescu and Dinu Lipatti

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Adagio and Fugue (from Suite No. 1 in G Minor, op 3)
- George Enescu, piano

Sonata No. 2 in F Minor, op 6 [known variously as Violin Sonata No. 2; Sonata No. 2 for Piano and Violin; Sonata No. 2 for Violin and Piano]

Sonata No. 3 in A Minor, op 25
-Dinu Lipatti, piano
-George Enescu, violin

[Enescu has just over one record of material on this two-record set.]

On Musical Heritage Society (Oakhurst, New Jersey) (licensed from the French label Deesse), from 1976
Sonata No. 2 recording made in Romania, 1943


----------



## Bkeske

The Claremont Quartet : Schoenberg - Ode To Napoleon Buonaparte For String Quartet, Piano, And Reciter, Op. 41 / Webern - String Quartet, Op. 38 / Stravinsky - Concertino For String Quartet & Three Pièces For String Quartet. Nonesuch 1968

View attachment 156025


----------



## WVdave

Bach; 6 Brandenburg Concertos
Orchestre De Chambre, Jean-François Paillard 
Erato - 0825646138654, 2 x CD, Album, Europe, 2015.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156027


*Jean Sibelius*

Symphonies Nos. 1-7
Karelia Suite - Intermezzo and Alla marcia
Valse triste
Finlandia
The Swan of Tuonela
King Christian II - Nocturne and Élégie
The Bard
Tapiola

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, conductor

1972-1982, compilation 2013


----------



## opus55

Still listening to Karajan 1980's Beethoven cycle.
Symphonies 2, 3, 4


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

Mozart: Cosi fan tutte


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-12--14-2

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## starthrower

Stravinsky on YouTube: 

The Soldier's Tale suite, Boulez
Renard
Octet 
Violin concerto, Frankfurt Radio Symphony

These all came up randomly after starting with L'Histoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 1

Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon


----------



## Tristan

*Beethoven* - Variations in F major, Op. 34









Excellent album--features some Beethoven music I've never heard before, including this work (which I'm really enjoying).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: Piano Sonata/ Decaux: Clairs de lune

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Concerto Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar: Excelsior! concert overture, Op. 13
Stenhammar: Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Yeah, the used marketplace has lost its collective marbles. Prices are gouged to the nth degree as sellers all over hope for that one big, big "rare collector's item" profit. It's short-sighted and deeply stupid. I hope it collapses.


It isn't greed so much as the difficulty of managing pricing for large inventories when the prices keep changing. I once knew someone who sold CDs and books, mostly used, on Amazon. Most sellers cannot price items individually (even small sellers will be offering hundreds of items) and use software that tracks others' prices to set their own. This works for most items but goes wrong for the odd item that has become rare. Most sellers dislike these high prices as they render their items unsellable - except for a few legendary items no-one pays those silly prices - but removing individual items from the pricing algorithm being used is not possible. The trouble is that it is impossible to identify and talk to the sellers outside of the Amazon monitored system. It can be easier for items on eBay if the seller has indicated that they are open to offers (something eBay encourages).


----------



## Malx

This morning I finished listening through the Suske Beethoven box.

*Beethoven, String Trios Op 9 Nos 1, 2 & 3 + String Quartet in F major after piano sonata Op14/1 - Suske Quartet.*

A very pleasant way to start a sunny day, now outdoors beckons.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Before bed:


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Stravinsky on YouTube:
> 
> The Soldier's Tale suite, Boulez
> Renard
> Octet
> Violin concerto, Frankfurt Radio Symphony
> 
> _These all came up randomly after starting with L'Histoire._


A tasty little programme, really.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part seven for late morning and afternoon.

Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Johnson over Jordan_ by J.B. Priestley WoO, arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (1939):










_A.M.D.G._ [_Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam_] - seven songs for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):










_Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor or soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.14 [Text: W. H. Auden and Randall Swingler] (1939):
_Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 (1939):
_Canadian Carnival_ - overture for orchestra op.19 (1939):
_Sinfonia da Requiem_ for orchestra op.20 (1940):
_Diversions_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1954):










_Les Illuminations_ - song cycle in nine sections for tenor and strings op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):










_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ - song cycle for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Livre 2

*Messiaen*

Regard de L'Esprit de joie
Regard du silence
Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jéssus

Le Merle bleu
Cataloque d'oiseaux-Livre 1


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concentus Musicus Wien, Laura Aikin, Johannes Chum, Ruben Drole, Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Bernarda Fink


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Partitas*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## vincula

A bit of fire from the old tapes!

Listening to Hans Pfitzner's _Symphony in C_ now.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd and 3rd symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 (B.75)/ String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51 (B92)

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

All four quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Piano Concerto No. 2*

David Hurwitz's latest video reminded me that I've kept Rorem's boxed set at the bottom of my CD stack for too long.


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156036


*Gabriel Fauré*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, op. 115

Domus

1995


----------



## Vasks

*Arriaga - Overture to "Los Esclavos Felices" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)
Sarasate - Zapateado, Op. 23, No. 2 (Ricci/One-Eleven)
Granados - La maja de Goya from "Coleccion de Tonadillas" (Battle/EMI)
Mompou - El combat del somni (de los Angeles/EMI)
Turina - Danzas Fantasticas (Lopez-Cobos/Telarc)*


----------



## SanAntone

_Bridge of Light_ is an album of contemporary classical music written by *Keith Jarrett* and performed by Jarrett with *The Fairfield Orchestra* conducted by *Thomas Crawford*.









*Original notes by Keith Jarrett can be found in the CD issues*:

Music programs are often rife with explanatory notes concerning the technical details of the pieces. This distracts us from entering the state of "listening" and, instead, makes us more likely to live in our head than in our heart. We seem more concerned with whether the program notes make sense than whether we can be touched by the sounds themselves.

Elegy for Violin was written for my maternal grandmother, who was Hungarian and loved music.

The Oboe Adagio was commissioned by the Pasadena Chamber Orchestra and had its first performance there. It juxtaposes pure melody with related counterpoint and is pastoral in essence.

The Violin Sonata was one of those pieces that tested the speed of my pencil against the incoming flow of ideas. In a way, the five movements are related by their seeming un-relatedness.

"Bridge of Light" was commissioned by Patricia McCarty and premiered with the orchestra you hear on this disc. The viola has a big heart and deserves more chances to show it. This piece is a sort of multi-cultural hymn and incidentally demonstrates my love of trumpet and strings.

Actually, all of these pieces are born of a desire to praise and contemplate rather than a desire to "make" or "show" or "demonstrate" something unique. They are, in a certain way, prayers that beauty may remain perceptible despite fashions, intellect, analysis, progress, technology, distractions, "burning issues" of the day, the un-hipness of belief or faith, concert programming, and the unnatural "scene" of "art", the market, lifestyles, etc., etc., etc. I am not attempting to be "clever" in these pieces (or in these notes), I am not attempting to be a composer. I am trying to reveal a state I think is missing in today's world (except, perhaps, in private): a certain state of surrender: surrender to an ongoing harmony in the universe that exists with or without us. Let us let it in.

-- Keith Jarrett

There is a sameness about all of these works, making it hard to tell one from the other: a meandering quality which results in stasis, ultimately losing my interest over time.

His Jazz recordings are much more successful, IMO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sonatas 5 - 8: K283, K284 ("Durnitz"), K309, K310


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> _Bridge of Light_ is an album of contemporary classical music written by *Keith Jarrett* and performed by Jarrett with *The Fairfield Orchestra* conducted by *Thomas Crawford*.
> 
> View attachment 156038
> 
> 
> *Original notes by Keith Jarrett can be found in the CD issues*:
> 
> Music programs are often rife with explanatory notes concerning the technical details of the pieces. This distracts us from entering the state of "listening" and, instead, makes us more likely to live in our head than in our heart. We seem more concerned with whether the program notes make sense than whether we can be touched by the sounds themselves.
> 
> Elegy for Violin was written for my maternal grandmother, who was Hungarian and loved music.
> 
> The Oboe Adagio was commissioned by the Pasadena Chamber Orchestra and had its first performance there. It juxtaposes pure melody with related counterpoint and is pastoral in essence.
> 
> The Violin Sonata was one of those pieces that tested the speed of my pencil against the incoming flow of ideas. In a way, the five movements are related by their seeming un-relatedness.
> 
> "Bridge of Light" was commissioned by Patricia McCarty and premiered with the orchestra you hear on this disc. The viola has a big heart and deserves more chances to show it. This piece is a sort of multi-cultural hymn and incidentally demonstrates my love of trumpet and strings.
> 
> Actually, all of these pieces are born of a desire to praise and contemplate rather than a desire to "make" or "show" or "demonstrate" something unique. They are, in a certain way, prayers that beauty may remain perceptible despite fashions, intellect, analysis, progress, technology, distractions, "burning issues" of the day, the un-hipness of belief or faith, concert programming, and the unnatural "scene" of "art", the market, lifestyles, etc., etc., etc. I am not attempting to be "clever" in these pieces (or in these notes), I am not attempting to be a composer. I am trying to reveal a state I think is missing in today's world (except, perhaps, in private): a certain state of surrender: surrender to an ongoing harmony in the universe that exists with or without us. Let us let it in.
> 
> -- Keith Jarrett
> 
> There is a sameness about all of these works, making it hard to tell one from the other: a meandering quality which results in stasis, ultimately losing my interest over time.
> 
> His Jazz recordings are much more successful, IMO.


I can only agree.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Second Sunday after Trinity
_Die Elenden sollen essen_, BWV 75
_Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot_, BWV 39
_O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort_, BWV 20
Gillian Keith, Wilke te Brummelstroete, Paul Agnew, Dietrich Handel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Bourdon

*Zemlinsky*

Die Seejungfrau
Psalm 13 & 23

Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin
Kammerchor Ernst Senff
Ricardo Chailly


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I'm on a bit of an early music kick lately...









*Victoria - Tenebrae Responsories*
The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4 & Serenade to Music. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968. Recorded live 1962.

View attachment 156040


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely!


----------



## Knorf

*E. J. Moeran*: Symphony in G minor
Vernon Handley, Ulster Orchestra

I rate this symphony quite highly.


----------



## cougarjuno

Mendelssohn Piano Sonatas - the slow movement of the B flat sonata is beautiful - very Schubertian


----------



## Bkeske

Othmar F. M. Mága conducts Tchaikovsky - "Fatum" Symponic Poem, Op. 77, "The Storm" Overture, Op. 76, & "The Voyevoda" Symphonic Ballad, Op. 78. Bochumer Symphoniker. VOX 1975

View attachment 156041


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part eight for the rest of what has been a very, _very_ lazy Sunday even by my usual ratings on the Inert-ometer.

_Matinées musicales_ - five pieces for orchestra after Rossini op.24 (1941):










_Paul Bunyan_ - operetta in two acts with prologue, after the American folk story op.17 [Libretto: W.H. Auden] (1941 - partly revised 1976):










String Quartet no.1 op.25 (1941):










_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941):


----------



## Knorf

*Robin de Raaff*: Symphony No. 3 "Illumination...Eclipse"
Het Gelders Orkest, Antonello Manacorda

Quite a spectacular and imaginative symphony! Let no one say the art of writing symphonies is dead. This one dates from 2014-15.


----------



## Bkeske

Siegfried Landau conducts Balakirev - Piano Concerto In E-Flat Major & Lyapunov - Rhapsody On Themes From The Ukraine For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 28. Westfälisches Sinfonieorchester With Michael Ponti, piano. Turnabout 1977

View attachment 156042


----------



## Bkeske

Dzhemal Dalgat conducts Franck - Psyché: A Symphonic Poem & Prokofiev - Sinfonietta In A Major, Op. 5/48 (3rd Edition). Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. Recorded by Melodiya, released by ABC Westminster Gold 1974. Originally released 1961, USSR only.

Very nice recording

View attachment 156043


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Khachaturian: Spartacus

Kirill Karabits

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 & Piano Quintet* Belcea Quartet with Till Fellner on alpha-classics









I listened to the first disc from this excellent set last night. Now it's the second disc featuring the third String Quartet and the Piano Quintet.

I like the first two Brahms String Quartets - without exactly loving them. The third is a more relaxed work, and I greatly enjoy / love this sunny work And what's not to like about the Piano Quintet?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156046


*Gabriel Fauré*

Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, op. 109
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 117
Élégie, op. 24
Romance, op. 69
Papillon, op. 77
Sérénade, op. 98
Sicilienne, op. 78
Allegro commodo

Alban Gerhardt, cello
Cecile Licad, piano

2012


----------



## Bkeske

Zdeněk Košler conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 7. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Crossroads reissue for US 1967. Original Czechoslovakia release by Supraphon 1965.

View attachment 156047


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berg - Chamber Concerto For Violin, Piano And Thirteen Wind Instruments, Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6, & Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4. BBC Symphony Orchestra with Daniel Barenboim; piano, Saschko Gawriloff; violin, & Halina Lukomska; soprano. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 156050


----------



## Rambler

*The Beecham Edition: various French works* on EMI









As a break from Brahms here we have Thomas Beecham conducting a variety of French works. including:
- Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1
- Faure: Pavane from the Dolly Suite
- Delibes: Le Roi S'Amuse - Ballet Music
- Debussy: Prelude A L'Apres-Midi D'un Faune
- Saint-Saens: Le Rouet D'Omphaile

Rather typical repertoire for Beecham. He was always at home in the French repertoire.


----------



## Itullian

more Tirimo
Great sound and playing.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A very enjoyable afternoon of Sibelius - Gibson's superb renditions of some favorite tone poems (the brass playing of the Scottish orchestra is unbelievably good) and a vintage version of the string quartet by the Budapest.









*En Saga, Spring Song, The Bard, Pohjola's Daughter, The Oceanides*
Sir Alexander Gibson, Scottish National Orchestra









*String Quartet in D Minor "Voces Intimae"*
Budapest Quartet


----------



## Helgi

Listening to Valentin Silvestrov's 4th symphony earlier tonight while driving around Reykjavik, and at a particularly dramatic moment this thing came into view:









Quite the effect!


----------



## Itullian

Antonini always puts some interesting novelties in with the symphonies.
Very nice period performances


----------



## Josquin13

Helgi,

I can make out what appears to be a boat in you amazing photograph, but what are those three pole-like shapes behind it? Are they water spouts? or tornados? or three Lochness monsters rising up out of the water??? They don't quite look like anything I've ever seen before (& I live by the ocean).

Today's listening,

Two recordings of Johannes Ockeghem's great early Renaisance mass, Missa Prolationum: the first was a new recording by L'ultima parola, a group that formed specifically to record this difficult to sing work: 



, and the second was by The Sound and the Fury: 



.

Afterwards, I listened to the Orlando Consort sing Ockeghem's Missa "De plus en plus", which is another great mass by him: 



.

& finished up with another favorite early recording by the Orlando Consort, singing 14th-century motets by Philippe de Vitry:


----------



## 13hm13

Barber, Sibelius & Scriabin: One Movement Symphonies

Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156053


*Johannes Brahms*

String Quintet No. 1 in F major, op. 88
String Quintet No. 2 in G major, op. 111

The Raphael Ensemble

1996, reissued 2010


----------



## 13hm13

Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic / Dvorak - Symphony No. 8, Slavonic Dance, No. 1 & Barber - Symphony No. 1 (Remaster)
24 bit / 96 khz


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156057


*John Dowland*

Nigel North, lute
Jacob Heringman, lute
Dorothy Linell, lute
The Rose Consort of Viols
Steven Rickards, counter-tenor
Catherine King, mezzo soprano

compilation 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Youth Symphonies

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded: 1989-03-21


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## WNvXXT

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18

Gabriela Montero

Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18: I. Moderato
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18: II. Adagio sostenuto
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18: III. Allegro scherzando


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part nine for either side of a walk through the park plus the grocery run.

_Occasional Overture_ for orchestra op.27 *** (1941):

(*** op.27 later allocated to _Hymn to St. Cecilia_. _Occasional Overture_ was posthumously renamed _American Overture_ to avoid confusion with a later work which was given the former name)










Six unpublished songs for voice and piano to texts of William Blake (1935), Peter Burra (1937), Arthur Waley, after Po-Chui-i (1938), Louis MacNiece (1942) and two by Thomas Lovell Beddoes (1942):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 1: British Isles_ - seven songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1942):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 2: France_ - eight songs for voice and piano WoO (1942):
Three unpublished folk song arrangements for soprano, tenor and piano WoO (1942):










_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: anon. Latin and 15th/16th century English/James, John and Robert Wedderburn/Robert Southwell] (1942):










_Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied five-piece choir op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942):
_Rejoice in the Lamb_ for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):


----------



## Art Rock

The Mahler project - box with Michael Tilson Tomas.










Yesterday symphonies 1 and 2.
This morning symphonies 3 and 4.


----------



## Helgi

Josquin13 said:


> Helgi,
> 
> I can make out what appears to be a boat in you amazing photograph, but what are those three pole-like shapes behind it? Are they water spouts? or tornados? or three Lochness monsters rising up out of the water??? They don't quite look like anything I've ever seen before (& I live by the ocean).


It's billionaire Andrey Melnichenko's überyacht, and the three poles are masts that I assume are just there to make it look more imposing!

Edit: turns out they are actual sailing masts, and that the boat is taller than Big Ben.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Hob XVI: 34/40/42/52 - Alfred Bendel.*

I haven't reached for these discs for a very long time, I rarely listen to Haydn's piano music at all - this time it grabbed my attention and held it.


----------



## Chilham

Itullian said:


> Antonini always puts some interesting novelties in with the symphonies.
> Very nice period performances


I am loving all of their Haydn symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn, Grieg & Hough: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Isn't she lovely ?


----------



## Enthusiast

There always seems to be something special in Schiff's recordings these days.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> There always seems to be something special in Schiff's recordings these days.


Just listened to the D minor last night for the first time. Interesting. There's an article in the NYTimes last week about Schiff and period instruments.

I think I liked the recording in general, but it would take a little digesting to understand the point of the things that sound different. I wouldn't pass by a Claudio Arrau performance for this, but I might keep them side by side for now.

Bflat yet to come.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> Just listened to the D minor last night for the first time. Interesting. There's an article in the NYTimes last year about Schiff and period instruments.
> 
> I think I liked the recording in general, but it would take a little digesting to understand the point of the things that sound different. I wouldn't pass by a Claudio Arrau performance for this, but I might keep them side by side for now.
> 
> Bflat yet to come.


Yes indeed. The new can be interesting and, when we are lucky, much more than that. But it isn't about forgetting the best from earlier days.

BTW, I think the B flat concerto is the real plum of this record - I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Helgi

*Pärt: Da pacem Domine*
Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

Triodion
Sieben Magnificat-Antiphonen
Nunc dimittis
Dopo la vittoria
Virgencita
The Woman with the Alabaster Box
Tribute to Caesar
Da pacem Domine


----------



## Enthusiast

An "old" favourite.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Latin Motets

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156064


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

String Quartets
K387, K421/417b, K482/421b, K458, K464, K465, K499, K575, K589, K590

The Chilingirian Quartet

2001


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4*

David Hurwitz has a nice outline of this piece. But I still need to keep a roadmap with me. I end up getting lost.


----------



## Vasks

*Borodin - Overture to "Prince Igor" (Mayer/CBC)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #5 (Ormandy/Delos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Quintet in E-flat major K452 & Beethoven Quintet in E-flat major, Op.16
Alfred Brendel
with Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann


----------



## opus55

Bach: French Suites
Andras Schiff


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part ten for the rest of today.

Eight songs for tenor and piano to texts of W.H. Auden WoO (c. 1937-43): ***

(*** includes one song in which the tenor is joined by a mezzo-soprano)










_Prelude and Fugue_ for string orchestra op.29 (1943):










_Serenade_ for tenor, horn and strings op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th. c. English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):










_The Rescue of Penelope_ - cantata for narrator, soprano, alto, tenor, bass and orchestra, after the music for the radio play _The Rescue: a Melodrama for Broadcasting_ by Edward Sackville-West WoO, edited by Chris de Souza, Colin Matthews and Donald Mitchell [Text: Edward Sackville-West, after Homer's _Odyssey_ (1943):










_Chorale after an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):


----------



## Enthusiast

I bought them one by one when they came out (but can't find pictures of the individual discs) and still play them with great enjoyment regularly. Today I heard symphonies 35, 38, 39, 59, 26, 49, 58, 41 (in that order):


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 5 - Quatuor Danel.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 2*

Anytime I encounter a complete Mendelssohn symphony set, I see how they handle the transition into the second theme in the 5th symphony and how they handle the 2nd symphony. In this set, it's pretty successful.

Thomas Fey leads his forces in the current trend toward swiftness, but he doesn't leave out room for expression when it's called for. For example, the "Now Thank We All Our God" section of the 2nd symphony interrupts the speediness for an authentic sense of reverence.

I'm looking forward to how he handles the Italian symphony, which is coming up next.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 2, op 6

-George Enescu, violin
-Celiny Chaillez-Richez, piano

On Varese Sarabande (Los Angeles, California), from 1978
Recorded in 1951.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 49-66


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14

Takács Quartet










Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"

Beaux Arts Trio










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5

Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 2, in F minor, op 6

Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3, in A minor, op 25 "in the popular Rumanian character"

-Emil Silviu Ciobata, violin
-Mary Elizabeth Sadun, piano

On Pavane Records (Brussels, Belgium), from 1983


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto* Tianwa Yang (Violin), Gabriel Schwabe (cello) with the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin conducted by Antoni Wit on Naxos









Another relatively recent purchase. This is a fine recording of two fine concertos.

In my arrogant youth I used to think there were only two truly great violin concertos - the Brahms and the Beethoven. Then as my musical horizons broadened I decided neither the Brahms nor the Beethoven were really that interesting, and rarely listened to them. Funny thing opinions! In my old age I enjoy them.

The Double Concerto is no where near as popular, but I have always had a soft spot for it.

And that probably completes my 'serious' music listening for a couple of weeks. I'm off on a hiking holiday to Scotland (Grantown-on-Spey) in a few days. I'll probably settle for hikes in the foothills of the Cairngorm mountains. These days the Cairngorm mountain summits seem to demand too much effort, and a few years ago I got eaten alive by midges in a sheltered mountain pass up there!


----------



## Helgi

*A Hilliard Songbook*
The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

Leonskaja and the Artemis Quartet performing Shostakovich's Piano Quintet.


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Górecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone
Dan Bennett - saxophone
Ryan Ferreira - guitar
Rebecca Foon - cello
Greg Fox - drums
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer
Grey McMurray - guitar
Sarah Neufeld - violin
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone
Megan Stetson - vocals
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello 
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI

_52Hz_

I am NOT a big fan of 'reimagining' works of art. Never the less, this is an interesting attempt.

Makes me think of "A Silver Mount Zion plays Górecki."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


>


It looks like that cover got stuck in the printer. It happens to me all the time. I didn't know I was creating art.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Works*


----------



## Merl

I paid £1 for this very nice disc. Seems a considerable bargain. Nice accounts of both works.


----------



## Helgi

Manxfeeder said:


> It looks like that cover got stuck in the printer. It happens to me all the time. I didn't know I was creating art.


Hah, that's one of my favourite covers.

I don't think I've ever seen an ECM New Series cover I didn't like.


----------



## George O

A Clockwork Orange - Great Classical Themes from the Film

Excerpts from Purcell, Rossini, Old Ludwig Van, Elgar, and Rimsky-Korsakov.

On Longines Symphonette/Angel (New York, NY), from 1972


----------



## Bkeske

Want some Debussy, on vinyl, so opening my Solti Edition volume 10 box…

But, will start with Ravel….

Solti conducts Ravel - Boléro / Debussy - Prélude À L'Apès-Midi D'Un Faune & La Mer. Chicago Symphony. Sides 7&8. DECCA 1981 box release.

View attachment 156084


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> There always seems to be something special in Schiff's recordings these days.


Ok the Bflat seems like a real masterpiece. There are a couple of rather funky sounds from the orchestra but all in all this works from the start.. I would come back to this as often as to any other favorite. Very impressive. It's different in all the good ways.

Andras Schiff is quite special. Unassuming mastery.


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau: Le Grand Theatre de l'Amour

Opera Arias

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)

Les Ambassadeurs, Alexis Kossenko


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenaar: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

arr. Józef Koffler

Royal Academy of Music Soloists Ensemble, Trevor Pinnock



> Gramophone Magazine January 2021
> 
> There appears little opportunity (or perhaps will) to ornament on repeats, with such variety touched in through the subtle alteration of dynamics. Koffler's voicings are nevertheless so persuasive that the attention is held throughout. The playing is as fine as is to be expected from the most promising of British and Canadian musical youth. A beguiling, kaleidoscopic and intensely personal take on this eternally rewarding sequence.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

Emil Tabakov


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque

Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Tantum ergo, Op. 9 No. 11
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1


----------



## vincula

ClassicalMaestro said:


> View attachment 156088
> 
> 
> Emil Tabakov


Nice one. I like this one better though.









I found about him as composer while listening to different renditions of Shostakovich's symphonies. Must explore some of his other works, as the piano concerto and so on. Thanks for the reminder :tiphat:!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24

Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass)
Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1981-03-04
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## Bourdon

*Harpsichord & Consort Music*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wslf








Poetry and prose that is abuzz with apiarian delights read by Sartaj Garewal and Verity Henry and accompanied by music both mellifluous and stinging. From Wolfgang Buttress's Be.One - a soundscape activated by live-streamed signals from a beehive in Nottingham - to Johann Nepomuk Hummel whose name is German for Bumblebee. Readings sample nectars from Amulya Malladi to Sylvia Plath via Winnie the Pooh and Karl Marx.

Produced by Barnaby Gordon


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtág*

Four Capriccios op.9
Four Songs op.11
Grabstein Für Stephan op.15c
Messages of the late Miss R.Troussova op.17


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumentaal ( Piano)


----------



## Helgi

Exploring on Spotify this morning:










*Gavin Bryars: Cadman Requiem*
The Hilliard Ensemble, Fretwork



> Cadman Requiem was written in memory of my friend and sound engineer Bill Cadman, who was killed in the Lockerbie air crash in December 1988.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamme said:


> _to Johann Nepomuk Hummel whose name is German for Bumblebee_


I was wondering why there was a bumble bee on one of my Hummel albums - I simply assumed it was a reference to the composer's industrious nature. Still could be, I suppose...

Benjamin Britten - various works part eleven. I wish I could go back in time just to witness the impact _Peter Grimes_ had on British opera in particular and British music in general.

_Festival Te Deum_ for mixed choir and organ op.32 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1945):










_Peter Grimes_ - opera in three acts with prologue, after a poem from the collection _The Borough_ by George Crabbe op.33 [Libretto: Montagu Slater] (1943-45):










_Birthday Song for Erwin_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Ronald Duncan] (1945):
Three songs for voice and piano from the incidental music for the 'masque/anti-masque' _This Way to the Tomb_ by Ronald Duncan WoO (1945):
_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - cycle of nine songs for tenor and piano op.35 (1945):










String Quartet no.2 op.36 (1945):


----------



## Dimace

Splendid CD set (8 CDs) from France. Although the set is from 2006, the recordings going back to 1950. The sound is very good and also the material quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

A legendary figure of some importance to the English!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos

Alina Ibragimova (violin)

State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov', Vladimir Jurowsk

Presto Recording of the Week
29th May 2020
Record of the Week
Record Review
6th June 2020
Record of the Week
Recording of the Week
BBC Music Magazine
July 2020
Recording of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
July 2020
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020
The Times Records of the Year
2020


----------



## Vasks

_A pair from Pascal_

*Dusapin - Coda (Ars Nova/Naive)
Dusapin - Aufgang [Violin Concerto] (Capucon/Erato)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms and some rather Brahmsian Franck. Oistrakh and Richter.










I think I had an EMI LP of the same live Brahms 3rd and Franck sonata performances way back.


----------



## Rogerx

Couperin - Tic Toc Choc & other pieces

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), with Pablo Pico (tambour)


----------



## vincula

Listening now to this beautiful rendition of César Frank's _Piano Quintet_:









https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/de/kuenstler/diverse-kuenstler/pressestimmen/pianistisches-traumwandeln-marc-andre-hamelin-in-cesar-francks-visionaerem-klavierquintett-259518

Wholeheartedly recommended. Truly sublime and vibrant playing with SQ to match.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156098


*Jean Sibelius*

Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Spring Song, op. 16
Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Enthusiast

I was always a bit lukewarm about the Beethoven Triple ... until I heard this one ..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Esquisse pour une fanfare
L'histoire de Babar le petit éléphant
La Dame de Monte-Carlo
La Voix Humaine


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Piano Sonata Nos. 4, 12, 13, 17 & 18

Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise- with Matthias Goerne


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: As 90+ degree weather steams up we here on America's East Coast, I'm cooling out in the AC to the old warhorse recordings from the wonderful CBS _Great Performances_ collection. Back in the 1980s when I was a teenager just starting out on classical music, I built the standard repertoire mostly on the CBS and RCA budget reissue lines; first on LP, then upgraded most of those recordings to CD.



































It's still hard to beat these classic recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nothing Brahmsian here but a totally delightful album ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Etudes for Piano
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Poulenc*
> 
> Esquisse pour une fanfare
> L'histoire de Babar le petit éléphant
> La Dame de Monte-Carlo
> La Voix Humaine


Any thoughts on this set? I understand it is older recordings. I don't know if that is a hindrance.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival, disc one.
*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1, 3 & 4 - Cuarteto Casals*

Civilised playing with a good deal of clarity, insight and a suitable element of fun in the final allegro of No 4 all in very good recorded sound. 
I didn't really need more Beethoven quartets but I couldn't resist a bargain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Sacred Works*


----------



## Enthusiast

A good way to end today's listening.


----------



## Guest




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156111


*Jean Sibelius*

Impromptu in B minor, op. 5/5
Impromptu in E major, op. 5/6
Kyllikki, op. 41
Romance in D-flat major, op. 24/9
Barcarola, op. 24/10
The Shepherd, op. 58/4
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Sonatina No. 1 in F-sharp minor, op. 67/1
Björken, op. 75/4
Granen, op. 75/5
Rondino, op. 68/2
Elegiaco, op. 76/10
6 Bagatelles, op. 97 Nos. 5, 4, and 2
5 Esquisses, op. 114

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2017

"Everyone was astonished that there could be a major composer out there with such beautiful, accessible music that people don't know. These are intriguing works with the wonderful Sibelius qualities we know. I really believe in this music and I want people to hear it." --Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Mark Dee

Exploring Hummel, Mehul, Stanford and others in this sampler disc from 1994...


----------



## Knorf

*Benjamin Britten*: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 15
Gil Shaham
Juanjo Mena, Boston Symphony Orchestra

I hugely enjoy this collection, highly recommendable.


----------



## Merl

Listened to the Italian symphony from this set again, today, to remind myself of its credentials. As I said at the time, this is an excellent set. I haven't changed my mind. Class


----------



## haydnguy

Continuing my Bruch journey.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schiff and the OAE-Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto.

First listen, read reviews that were incredibly positive, can hear why!


----------



## starthrower

Op.27, 1&2, Op.28


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition
> 
> Quatuor Modigliani
> 
> Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
> Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


That fume extraction unit must be pretty strong...

Yes, one of my older jokes...


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on this set? I understand it is older recordings. I don't know if that is a hindrance.


Almost certainly not a hindrance and if anything, close to a guarantee for a certain style. Probably Tacchino on piano, songs by Mesple and other works with Denise Duval, French players for the chamber works. Ameling, Bacquier, Bernac, Senechal, Van Dam. More of a wow than a whoa!!


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Brahms and some rather Brahmsian Franck. Oistrakh and Richter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had an EMI LP of the same live Brahms 3rd and Franck sonata performances way back.


Ever see a film of him playing? Just stands there and does it. Magnificent. Although you do see a little sweat, as opposed to icicles (Heifetz)


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24
> 
> Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass)
> Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chorus
> Sir Georg Solti
> Recorded: 1981-03-04
> Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


Criticized by the English press as a very American performance.

I think that means the orchestra plays in tune:lol:


----------



## mparta

Stumbled on this, got it cheap, and of course... how else could it be? What a lovely, lovely voice! The disc itself is a little off kilter, as a set of pieces for trumpet and soprano or bass, and I could have done just fine with more of Ms. Popp and less trumpet, but still, just to hear her again. I was fortunate enough to have heard her Pamina at the Met many moons ago, still one of the outstanding performances of anything I've ever heard, her Ach Ich fuhl's was incomparable.

Hynninen is no slouch in the German language Trumpet shall sound. It is a rather long piece out of context, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mparta said:


> Almost certainly not a hindrance and if anything, close to a guarantee for a certain style. Probably Tacchino on piano, songs by Mesple and other works with Denise Duval, French players for the chamber works. Ameling, Bacquier, Bernac, Senechal, Van Dam. More of a wow than a whoa!!


Thanks! I just pulled the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156119


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit

1992, reissued 2011


----------



## 13hm13

Foerster - Violin Concertos - Ivan Ženatý


----------



## 13hm13

Francis Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos (1932)


----------



## 13hm13

Francis Poulenc - Concertos, Orchestral & Choral Works


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven sonatas Op 109.O110-OP111
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bkeske

Long day, but arriving home, this was in the mailbox…

George Szell and The Cleveland Orchestra - The Mozart Album : Symphony No. 41 In C Major K. 551, "Jupiter", Overture To "The Marriage Of Figaro" K. 492, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K. 525, Overture To "The Impresario", Concerto No. 21 In C Major For Piano And Orchestra K. 467, & Concerto No. 5 In A Major For Violin And Orchestra, K. 219 ("Turkish"). Columbia Masterworks 2LP gatefold 1972. Fantastic condition.

View attachment 156123


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Fantaisie, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata, La Mer

Martha Argerich (piano) Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Concertos

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Rogerx

In Umbra Mortis (rihm & de Wert)
Rihm - De Wert

Rihm: Sieben Passions-Texte
Wert: Adesto dolori meo
Wert: Amen, amen dico vobis
Wert: Peccavi super numerum
Wert: Quiescat vox tua
Wert: Vox in Rama


----------



## geralmar

196? (L.P.)

I know nothing about the orchestra; but the jacket notes assure the reader that, "The New Manhattan Philharmonic is a large ensemble comprised of many violins, violas and celli..." . No mention of a conductor. The recording is on the shrill, compressed and wooly side. However, the performances are zippy-fast -- like accompaniments to a cartoon. I enjoy the performances; but I can't imagine actually dancing a waltz to them.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Mireille

Jose Van Dam, Mirella Freni, Alain Vanzo

Orchestre Du Capitole De Toulouse, Michel Plasson


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Winding down after a busy day.


----------



## Flamme

Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Sibelius's Violin Concerto.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wslp


----------



## SanAntone

*poulenc | complete music for wind instruments | chamber music society of lincoln center*









It is nice to have all of these works on one recording; IMO, these are some of Poulenc's best. I especially like the Horn elegy, the trio, as well as the sonatas for flute and the one for clarinet and bassoon - and of course the sextet. I guess you could say, I like all of these works, a lot.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twelve for last night, concluding this morning with the folk songs and organ piece this morning.

_Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ for orchestra, with short passages for soprano and tenor op.33a and op.33b from the opera _Peter Grimes_ op.33 [Text: Montagu Slater] op.33 (1942-45):
_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Henry Purcell_ - version for orchestra only op.34 (1946):










_The Rape of Lucretia_ - chamber opera in a prologue and two acts op.37 [Libretto: Ronald Duncan, after the play _Le Viol de Lucrèce_ by André Obey] (1945-46 - rev. 1947):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 3: British Isles_ - seven songs for voice and piano WoO (1945-46):
One unpublished folk song arrangement for voice and piano WoO (1945 or 1946):










_Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect

Notos Quartett


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on this set? I understand it is older recordings. I don't know if that is a hindrance.


Not at all,it is a very recommendable set.Yesterday I really enjoyed listening to L'histoire de Babar le petit éléphant with as narrator Peter Ustinov.I should say go for it is you like Poulenc.


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Jean-Rodolphe Kars


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht for string sextet - Hollywood Quartet +


----------



## Barbebleu

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - various works part twelve for last night, concluding this morning with the folk songs and organ piece this morning.
> 
> _Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ for orchestra, with short passages for soprano and tenor op.33a and op.33b from the opera _Peter Grimes_ op.33 [Text: Montagu Slater] op.33 (1942-45):
> _The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Henry Purcell_ - version for orchestra only op.34 (1946):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Rape of Lucretia_ - chamber opera in a prologue and two acts op.37 [Libretto: Ronald Duncan, after the play _Le Viol de Lucrèce_ by André Obey] (1945-46 - rev. 1947):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 3: British Isles_ - seven songs for voice and piano WoO (1945-46):
> One unpublished folk song arrangement for voice and piano WoO (1945 or 1946):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):


That's a nice little package. Class works by a class composer.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Inspired by Elgar's Ghost I'm going through these recordings














(and volume 1)


----------



## Rogerx

Walton - Cello Concerto

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "Le Premier Jour de bonheur" (Anderson/Sterling)
T. Dubois - Concerto capriccioso for Piano & Orchestra (Heisser/Mirare)
Saint-Saens - Symphony #2 (Soustrot/Naxos)*


----------



## SanAntone

*satie | piano music on an 1890 erard | noriko ogawa*









The fourth volume of this excellent series just came out.


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be going through my recordings of the Franck violin sonata (but will stop long before I have played them all).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18; Piano Sonata no. 9; Piano Sonata No.
20; Piano Sonata No. 21 (Live)

Alfred Brendel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156139


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"

Quartet No. 29 in G major, op. 33, no. 5 "How do you do?"
Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, op. 33, no. 2 "The Joke"
Quartet No. 31 in B minor, op. 33, no. 1

Kodály Quartet

1994


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent record.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Octet, op 7

Membres du Quatuor a Cordes de l'Union des Compositeurs de la R.S.R. et de la Philharmonie "Georges Enesco" / Constantin Silvestri

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1980s?
Recorded 1956


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> That's a nice little package. Class works by a class composer.


Yes, I think it's fair to say that he was bringing his A-game by now. By going through Britten's output chronologically it's astounding as to how he managed to create so much music for well over 40 years without ever suffering any discernible dips in form.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156141


*Joseph Haydn*

"Russian Quartets"

Quartet No. 32 in C major, op. 33, no. 3 "The Bird"
Quartet No. 33 in D major, op. 33, no. 6
Quartet No. 34 in B flat major, op. 33, no. 4

Kodály Quartet

1994


----------



## Enthusiast

Exciting (even driven at times): despite being a little cold (as Reiner can often be) it is a towering success.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part thirteen for late afternoon and early evening.

_Occasional Overture_ for orchestra op.38 (1946):










_Albert Herring_ - comic chamber opera in three acts op.39 [Libretto: Eric Crozier, after a novella _Le Rosier de Madame Husson_ by Guy de Maupassant] (1946-47):










_Canticle I: My Beloved is Mine_ for tenor and piano op.40 [Text: Francis Quarles] (1947):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphonies Nos. 4 through 6*

Kertesz did a bang-up job conducting these. They're so much fun to hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, Tympani, and Strings
*

Wow, this is not the light-hearted Poulenc we all know and love. It's pretty compelling, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

A fine disc.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

*Veljo Tormis: Litany to Thunder*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste

I've been spending a lot of time in the Baltics lately. So much beautiful and interesting music to explore.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Concerto in C# Minor*

This is awfully cheerful for being in a minor key.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Telemann - Paris Quartets*
Boston Museum Trio, Christopher Krueger

Some lovely Telemann over lunch.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Les Animaux Modeles, Concerto for 2 Pianos
*

Some lovely Poulenc after lunch.


----------



## Itullian

My favorite cd of these works.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Philadelphia Orchestra & Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

In the slow movements, Solomon has the gift of what T.S. Eliot called "the unattended moment, the moment in time and out of time."


----------



## Chilham

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4

Andreas Staier, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Daniel Sepec










Hummel: Piano Sonata No. 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet










Paganini: Canatbile in D Major

Michail Lifits, Vilde Frang


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets*


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Daniel Barenboim conducts Elgar:
- Cello Concerto, Op. 85 with the Philadelphia Orchestra and Jacqueline Du Pré, cello Live
- Enigma Variations, Op. 36 with The London Philharmonic Orchestra Live

Columbia Masterworks 1977

View attachment 156160


----------



## Posauner

Kurt Atterberg: Symphony No. 3 "Västkustbilder" ('West Coast Pictures')
Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Rogerx

Clair-Obscur

Strauss - Berg - Zemlinsky

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Orchestre Victor Hugo Franche-Comté, Jean-François Verdier

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Strauss, R: Malven, AV 304
Strauss, R: Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101/ Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben, Four Last Songs

Arleen Auger (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 4 & 14

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

An old love...this recording


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part fourteen throughout this morning.

_Saint Nicolas_ - cantata in nine parts for tenor, four boy singers, mixed choir, strings, piano duet, organ and percussion op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1948):










_The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in three scenes op.45 [Libretto: Eric Crozier, after two poems by William Blake] (1949):










_Spring Symphony_ for soprano, tenor, alto, mixed choir, boys'/children's choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: anon./Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W. H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont] (1949):
_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon.] (1950):










_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon & Frank Braley


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.1 & 2

Concertgebouworkest Eugen Jochum


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Malx

This morning, string quartets:

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 9 - Quatuor Danel.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op59 No 1 - Cuarteto Casals.*

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 7 - Eder Quartet.*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - Symphony #3 - Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


Rachmaninov - Piano Trio #2 - Borodin Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Eight Motets

Consortium Carissimi, Garrick Comeaux


----------



## Enthusiast

Violin concertos, including the Bruch (but also the Berg) ...










Then, Bruch's 2nd string quartet ...


----------



## Malx

A couple of Violin Concertos including the one from the Danish birthday boy.

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No 2 - Christian Tetzlaff, Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.*

*Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Liya Petrova, Odense SO, Kristiina Poska.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156165


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Songs

Stephan Genz, baritone
Roger Vignoles, piano

1999


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Haydn - The Creation*
Antal Doráti/Royal Philharmonic, Brighton Festival Chorus, Lucia Popp, Kurt Moll, Werner Hollweg, Benjamin Luxon, Helena Döse

This always makes for an extremely enjoyable listen. Great soloists on this recording.


----------



## Vasks

*Handel - Overture to "Almira" (Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin/Harmonia mundi)
Roman - Drottningholm Music (Halstead/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák - String Quartet No.12; Borodin: String Quartet No.2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I really love listen to these Beethoven symphonies so well executed ,a truly honest interpretation in the great German tradition. There is less salt and pepper in these performances and this is very good for the result, wich may speak for itself
What I just heard in the first two symphonies was that there were moments of deep-felt joy that light up for a moment like the sun emerging from behind a heavy cloud.
No novelty or weird accentuations and tempo changes, just a Beethoven to love.

Symphony No.3 & 8


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto; Fantasie
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Flamme

RAI National Symphony Orchestra with conductor Ion Marin and mezzo-soprano Magdalena Kožená performing Luciano Berio, Folk Songs and Rendering. Jonathan Swain presents.

12:31 AM
Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
Folk Songs, for mezzo-soprano and orchestra
Magdalena Kozena (mezzo soprano), RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Ion Marin (conductor)

12:56 AM
Arvo Part (1935-)
Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Ion Marin (conductor)

01:03 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Luciano Berio (arranger)
Rendering
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Ion Marin (conductor)

01:38 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Sonata no. 15 in D major Op.28 (Pastoral) for piano
Ji-Yeong Mun (piano)

02:04 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Concerto for flute and strings in G major, Wq.169
Robert Aitken (flute), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

02:31 AM
Maurice Durufle (1902-1986)
Requiem, Op 9 
Jacqueline Fox (alto), Stephen Charlesworth (bass), BBC Singers, David Goode (organ), Stephen Cleobury (conductor)

03:12 AM
Cesar Franck (1822-1890), Jean Pierre Rampal (arranger)
Sonata for flute and piano (orig. violin and piano)
Carlos Bruneel (flute), Levente Kende (piano)

03:38 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Mephisto waltz no 1, S514
Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

03:48 AM
Jean-Baptiste Arban (1825-1889), David Stanhope (arranger)
Fantasy and variations on a Cavatina from 'Beatrice di Tenda' by Bellini
Geoffrey Payne (trumpet), Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Michael Halasz (conductor)

03:56 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Serenata in vano (FS.68)
Kari Kriikku (clarinet), Jonathan Williams (horn), Per Hannisdahl (bassoon), Oystein Sonstad (cello), Katrine Oigaard (double bass)

04:03 AM
John Field (1782-1837)
Rondo for piano and strings (H.18A) in A flat major
Eckart Selheim (pianoforte), Collegium Aureum, Franzjosef Maier (director)

04:11 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Aufforderung zum Tanz 
Niklas Sivelov (piano)

04:20 AM
Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787)
Symphony (K.21) (Op.10 No.3) in E flat major
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider (conductor)

04:31 AM
Juliusz Zarebski (1854-1885)
Polonaise triomphale in A major, Op 11
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Pawel Przytocki (conductor)

04:40 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Edvard Grieg (arranger)
Sonata for piano in C major, K545 (arr. Grieg)
Julie Adam (piano), Daniel Herscovitch (piano)

04:49 AM
Michael Haydn (1737-1806)
Cantata: Lauft, ihr Hirten allzugleich (Run ye shepherds, to the light)
Wolfgang Brunner, Salzburger Hofmusik

04:58 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Adagio for violin (or viola, or cello) and piano in C major
Tamas Major (violin), Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

05:07 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice, Domingo Hindoyan (conductor)

05:17 AM
Giovanni Maria Trabaci (1575-1647)
2 works for Arpa Doppia 
Margret Koll (arpa doppia)

05:26 AM
Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)
Violin Concerto no 2 in D minor, Op 22
Mariusz Patyra (violin), Polish Radio Orchestra, Wojciech Rajski (conductor)

05:50 AM
Boris Papandopulo (1906-1991)
Three Musical Movements for Orlando
Trio Orlando, Tonco Ninic (violin), Vladimir Krpan (piano), Andrej Petrac (cello)

06:04 AM
Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)
Suite from Platee (Junon jalouse) - comedie-lyrique in three acts (1745)
Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen (director)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wssr


----------



## Itullian

More from Mr Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

More records that include a Franck piece.

I have a soft spot for Franck's quartet and wonder why it is not more popular.










This is a stirring disc!


----------



## vincula

Listening to this great album right now. Got quite a few albums with Josef Suk on Supraphon. I'm a fan 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Ending the day with Josquin is becoming a habit.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Die Kunst der Fuge

Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall

Bruce Dickey, cornet a bouquin 
Paolo Grazzi, oboe de caccia 
Charles Toet, trombone tenor
Claude Wassmer, basson 
Jordi Savall, pardessus de viole 
Christophe Coin, alto de viole
Roberto Gini, tenor de viole
Paolo Pandolfo, base de viole a sept cordes

2-LP box on Astrée (France), from 1986


----------



## Merl

This morning it was Mendelssohn's 3rd symphony followed by a Bruch's 2nd Quartet. Both very fine discs.


----------



## Chilham

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 156165
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Songs
> 
> Stephan Genz, baritone
> Roger Vignoles, piano
> 
> 1999


Oh, snap! .............


----------



## cybernaut

Listening to the Van Beinum Philips Recordings 1954-1958 and I am blown away!! The sound quality is STUNNING. Like it was recorded yesterday.

And his conducting is top notch.









You can sample on Spotify:


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor
Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra

This is a stunning performance; I just wish I didn't have to hear so much of Sir Colin's grunting and moaning.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 4 - Halle Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*

Glorious John brings out the desolate elements of this Symphony whilst pulling the whole thing together to marvellous effect. One of the best recordings in his studio set.

_Out of curiosity has anyone heard the new remastered set from 2020? - I'm wondering if the difference is worth the expense.
_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphonie nr. 9
Berner Symphonieorchester - Mario Venzago


----------



## Mark Dee

Various selections ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> I really love listen to these Beethoven symphonies so well executed ,a truly honest interpretation in the great German tradition.


I'll join you on the 5th.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Paavo Berglund, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

I think this cycle is deprecated around here more often than not, but personally I think it's great, and get a lot of enjoyment from it. The Second might be the highlight of the set.

For the curious, this is a set influenced by the interpretive ideas corresponding to the "Meiningen Tradition." More than a few listeners seem allergic to this, despite it being the oldest written-down interpretive information we have for Brahms.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156185


*Gabriel Fauré*

Dolly, op. 56
Masques et bergamasques, op. 112
Souvenirs de Bayreuth
Fantaisie, op. 79
Morceau de concourse pour flûte et piano
Sicilienne de Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 78
Trio, op. 120
Après un rêve
Sicilienne, op. 78

Eric Le Sage, piano
Alexandre Tharaud, piano
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Pierre Colombet, violin
Raphaël Merlin, cello
Francois Salque, cello

2012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part fifteen for this evening.

_Billy Budd_ - opera in four acts op.50 [Libretto: E.M. Forster and Eric Crozier, after the unfinished novella _Billy Budd, Sailor_ by Herman Melville] (1950-51 - rev. into a two-act version 1960 ***]:

(*** the recording here is of the original four-act version)










_Canticle II: Abraham and Isaac_ for alto/countertenor, contralto and piano op.51 [Text: anon. medieval English, from the Chester Miracle Play] (1952):










_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor and piano op.52 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1953):
_If it's ever Spring again_ - song for tenor and piano WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1953):
_The Children and Sir Nameless_ - song for tenor and piano WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1953):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich's "Leningrad" Symphony, fabulously played by the "Leningrad" (St Petersburg) Philharmonic under Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphonic Excerpts from Psyche
*


----------



## Vronsky

Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka
The Cleveland Orchestra & Pierre Boulez










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Leopold Stokowski & New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Octet, op 7 [1900]

Quintet, op 29 [1940]

Gidon Kremer 
Kremerata Baltica

CD on Nonesuch (New York, New York) from 2002


----------



## Merl

George O said:


> George Enescu (1881-1955)
> 
> Octet, op 7 [1900]
> 
> Quintet, op 29 [1940]
> 
> Gidon Kremer
> Kremerata Baltica
> 
> CD on Nonesuch (New York, New York) from 2002


Weird, I was just playing this...


----------



## atsizat

I've never seen a devil in my dream, unlike the composer


----------



## mparta

George O said:


> George Enescu (1881-1955)
> 
> Octet, op 7 [1900]
> 
> Quintet, op 29 [1940]
> 
> Gidon Kremer
> Kremerata Baltica
> 
> CD on Nonesuch (New York, New York) from 2002


I don't know this one, but I think I first heard Impressions d'enfance from Kremer, what a great piece!! I should know more Enescu, but the symphonies sort of turned me off.


----------



## Posauner

Joly Braga Santos: Symphony No. 4
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## atsizat




----------



## senza sordino

Two disks of Segovia. Disk one is music for the guitar, mostly Spanish. Disk two is all transcriptions for guitar. Very nice. 









Villa Lobos Choros 1-12. Disks 1-3. 









Villa Lobos Concerto for Guitar and Small Orchestra, 12 Etudes for Guitar, 5 Preludes for Guitar. Lovely music









Respighi Impressioni Brasiliane, La Boutique Fantasque. Very enjoyable disk.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156192


*Antonín Dvořák*

String Quartet No. 13 in G major, op. 106
String Quartet No. 12 in F major, op. 96 "American"

Pavel Haas Quartet

2010


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Pocahontas_ & _The Minotaur_, complete ballets
Gil Rose, Boston Modern Orchestra Project

These are mightily impressive performances, as all of BMOP's releases tend to be. This music is early Carter, rather a bit more conservative and derivative in conception and style than his mature music from the 1950s onwards. But it's very attractive music nonetheless, vigorous, exciting, and brilliantly orchestrated. One hopes this music will find new fans and champions.

Highly recommended! Hopefully BMOP will record some of Carter's mature orchestral music as well in the future. This is a terrific release.


----------



## mparta

Trying to get a grasp on these, attractive but elusive. The piano symphony (4) is an easier listen at first for structure.

But I think this is music worth the effort.

Performances seem impressive. I have the Boulez 3rd symphony with a violin concerto, I think. Perhaps that will make a useful comparison.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima


----------



## 13hm13

Aarre Merikanto - Symphony No.2; Ekho - Anu Komsi; Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Petri Sakari


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No.5
Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Emotions- Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestre de Chambre de Paris/Adrien Perruchon

Einaudi: Una Mattina
Elgar: Nimrod (from Enigma Variations)
Joplin: The Entertainer
Nyman: The Heart Asks Pleasure First


----------



## vincula

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1
> *
> View attachment 156186


I've got this sweet candy box too. I adore Van Beinum and this Brahms no.1 comes definitely at the very top of my list.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## SanAntone

*Maurice Duruflé * | _Complete organ works_ | Thomas Trotter









*Hyperion*: "New on the King's Cambridge label this month we have the Complete organ works of Maurice Duruflé."

Label: King's College, Cambridge
Recording details: March 2020
King's College Chapel, Cambridge, United Kingdom
Produced by Gary Cole
Engineered by Benjamin Sheen
Release date: 11 June 2021
Total duration: 73 minutes 25 seconds


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No 4 & 7

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Dimace

In romantic mood today and > *Wagner: Complete Works For Piano*

The greatest of the opera trying to imitate my Master. His Fantasia especially is a tribute to Liszt although I also listen a lot of Schubert / Schumann in it. His four part Piano Sonata from 1831 is also full of Liszt. VERY GOOD 2XCDs with the Wagner expert *Nina Kavtaradze* from Russia (+Georgien) If you want something extra from Richard these CDs are perfect choice. (Kontra Punkt, Denmark)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Die Ruinen von Athen, Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt & Opferlied

Valda Wilson (soprano), Simon Bailey (bass), Sidonie von Krosigk
(speaker), Tschechischer Philharmonischer Chor Brunn, Cappella
Aquileia, Marcus Bosch


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156204


*Johannes Brahms*

Music for Chorus and Orchestra

Ewa Wolak, contralto
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Antoni Wit

2012


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm slowly going through my Tallis Scholars CDs ..


----------



## Rogerx

*Richard Georg Strauss Born München, 11 juni 1864*



Strauss, R: Aus Italien, Op. 16/ Strauss, R: Macbeth, Op. 23

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part sixteen for this afternoon.

_Gloriana_ - opera in three acts op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer, based on _Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History_ by Lytton Strachey] (1952-53):










_(6) Choral Dances_ from Act II of the opera _Gloriana_ op.53, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: William Plomer] (1952-53 - arr. 1954):










_The Turn of the Screw_ - opera in a prologue and two acts op.54 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after the novella of the same name by Henry James] (1954):


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sergeyevich_

*Prokofiev - Seven, They are Seven (Ashkenazy/Exton)
Prokofiev - Cello Sonata (Thedeen/BIS)
Prokofiev - Excerpts from "The Tale of the Stone Flower" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156209


*Henry Purcell*

Dido & Aeneas

Choir and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Steven Devine and Elizabeth Kenny, directors

2009


----------



## Enthusiast

Really lovely:


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and the day before I've been enjoying music of from the NAXOS _American Classics_ series; five composers who were roughly contemporaries:

Walter Piston (1894-1976)
William Schuman (1910-1992)
George Frederick McKay (1899-1970)
Vittorio Giannini (1903-1966)
Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)



































All the above composers are tonal and listenable, although William Schuman is a bit thorny in the _Symphony #6_. Walter Piston's two _Violin Concertos_ and the _Fantasia fro Violin_ and Orchestra are quite melodic, so if you like Samuel Barber's _Violin Concerto_ or the _Viola Concerto_ by Quincy Porter, Piston's contributions to the genre will probably satisfy. While Piston and Schuman enjoyed some popularity in their day, at least to the point where the likes of Bernstein, Ormandy, or Szell would very occasionally record or program their works, George Frederick McKay and Vittorio Giannini were largely ignored. While McKay's music is very pleasant and evocative of his native American Pacific Northwest; Giannini's music is more ambiguous, but also well-crafted and dramatic. Alan Hovhaness remains hard to place among American composers. Neither academic like Piston or Schuman; or "Americana" like Copland or Virgil Thomson; or experimental like Ives, Cowell, or Cage; or serial like Sessions or Babbitt; Hovhaness draws from his own ancestral Armenian music heritage, as well as other Asian influences; as well as his own mystical and mysterious style.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.19; 6 Moments Musicaux (digital)

Alfred Brendel ( piano)


----------



## mparta

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No.5
> Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan


Oh, a little off, but just a little. I'm reading a difficult book on Hieronymus Bosch and Pieter Brueghel, and last night on a painting of the seven deadly sins by Bosch. The painting is circular and the center is a sort of an eye -- with the same radiations as on this cover but in Bosch, Jesus Christ is in the center.

Just saying.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Hebert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker

We were talking about this in the Sibelius Symphonies thread, and I decided I needed to hear it again.


----------



## Barbebleu

Les Introuvables Du Chant Verdien - EMI 8cd compilation of Verdi singing from the first half of the twentieth century with a few years either side. A treasure trove of great singing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn - a couple of keyboard concertos, a couple of violin concertos, the horn concerto and a symphony (83) - all hugely enjoyable. An outstanding two CD set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No. 5 & 6

Concertgebouworkest

These Beethoven symphonies with Jochum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra are really special and preferable as a set to the many recordings out there. The singing string section and the lyrical performance give it an inner glow that I miss in most recordings.
It is certainly one of my favorite sets, as are the recordings I cherish with Isserstedt and the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with Haydn.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2012
(3 SACD set)

Martin Smolka (*1959): My My Country for orchestra (2012)
Arnulf Herrmann (*1968): durchbrochene Arbeit for orchestra (2012)
Bernhard Gander (*1969): hukl for orchestra (2012)
Franck Bedrossian (*1971): Itself for orchestra (2012)
Stefan Prins (*1979): Generation Kill for percussion, electric guitar, violin, cello, four game controller performers, four video projections and live electronics (2012)
Yoav Pasovsky (*1980): Mimshak for enhanced ensemble (2012)
Johannes Kreidler (*1980): Der "Weg der Verzweiflung" (Hegel) ist der chromatische. for nine instruments, audio and video playback (2012)
Klaus Schedl (*1966): Selbsthenker II - durch die Wand ins Gehirn for ensemble (2012)
Clemens Gadenstätter (*1966): SAD SONGS for saxophones, electric guitar, percussion and piano (2011/2012)
Malin Bång (*1974): kobushi burui for tenor saxophone, percussion, piano, electric guitar and four objects (2012)
Georg Katzer (*1935): after Carroll (Jabberwocky) for soprano and ensemble (2012)
Beat Furrer (*1954): linea dell'orizzonte for clarinet, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello, piano, percussion and electric guitar (2012)

Nadar Ensemble (Prins, Pasovsky, Kriedler, Schedl), Ensemble Nikel (Gadenstätter, Bång), ensemble asamisimasa, ensemble ascolta (Furrer)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Rupert Huber (Smolka, Herrmann), François-Xavier Roth (Gander, Bedrossian)


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _Secret Theatre_
Elgar Howarth, London Sinfonietta


----------



## perempe

Franck's Symphony in D Minor (CSO, Monteux)


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Orchestral Suite No. 3, op 27 [1937-1938]

Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra, op 8 [1901]
-Valentin Arcu, cello

Orchestra simfonica a Radioteleviziunii Romane / Iosif Conta

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1981


----------



## mparta




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Bastien & Bastienne /// Grabmusik
Mozart Singers Japan


----------



## Parley

Sibelius and the lady!


----------



## Itullian

#3


----------



## jim prideaux

Jensen and the Danish Radio S.O.

Sibelius 5.

First recording I ever heard of what was to become my favourite symphony (Decca Eclipse vinyl around 1970!)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wt23
A concert given in Montreal by violinists Vadim Repin, Baiba Skride and cellist Andrei Ionita with members of the Montreal Symphony Orchestra. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Sonata for Two Violins in C, Op 56
Vadim Repin (violin), Baiba Skride (violin)

12:47 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Souvenir de Florence, Op 70
Vadim Repin (violin), Baiba Skride (violin), Andrei Ionita (cello), Victor Fournelle-Blain (viola), Natalie Racine (viola), Anna Burden (cello)

01:23 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Piano Concerto no 1 in F sharp minor Op 1
Arthur Ozolins (piano), Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

01:50 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Suite in B flat major for 13 wind instruments, Op 4
Ottawa Winds, Michael Goodwin (conductor)

02:15 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Aria: Ein Madchen oder Weibchen - from Die Zauberflote
Russell Braun (baritone), Canadian Opera Company Orchestra, Richard Bradshaw (conductor)

02:20 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Sonata for flute and continuo in A minor (Wq.128)
Robert Aitken (flute), Colin Tilney (harpsichord), Margaret Gay (cello)

02:31 AM
Hector Berlioz (1803-1869)
Symphonie Fantastique, Op 14
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Eggen (conductor)

03:24 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau) (1881)
Jos Van Immerseel (piano)

03:29 AM
Arnold Bax (1883-1953)
Mater ora filium
BBC Singers, David Hill (conductor)

03:39 AM
Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725)
Concerto Grosso No 1 in F minor
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Jeanne Lamon (conductor)

03:47 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Wie nahte mir der Schlummer...Leise, leise - from Act II of Der Freischütz
Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Kenneth Montgomery (conductor)

03:56 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Kunft'ger Zeiten eitler Kummer (HWV.202) - no.1 from Deutsche Arien
Helene Plouffe (violin), Louise Pellerin (oboe), Dom Andre Laberge (organ)

04:01 AM
Johan Wagenaar (1862-1941)
"Frithjof's Meerfahrt" - Concert piece for orchestra, Op 5
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jac van Steen (conductor)

04:13 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Nocturne no 2 in D flat major, Op 27
Ronald Brautigam (piano)

04:20 AM
Allan Pettersson (1911-1980)
Two Elegies (1934) and Romanza (1942) for violin & piano
Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Enrico Pace (piano)

04:25 AM
Johannes Cornago (fl.1450-1475)
Donde estas que non te veo
Montserrat Figueras (soprano), Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall (director)

04:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
4 Kontratanze (K.267)
English Chamber Orchestra, Mitsuko Uchida (conductor)

04:37 AM
Giacomo Puccini (1858-1924)
Cio Cio San's aria "Un bel dì vedrem" - from "Madame Butterfly", Act II part I
Michele Crider (soprano), Swiss Romande Orchestra, Armin Jordan (conductor)

04:42 AM
Joaquin Nin (1879-1949)
Seguida Espanola
Henry-David Varema (cello), Heiki Matlik (guitar)

04:51 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750),Helena Winkelman (b.1974)
Brandenburg Concerto no 3 in G major, BWV 1048
Camerata Variabile Basel, Helena Winkelman (conductor), Helena Winkelman (violin)

05:05 AM
Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868)
Quartet for flute, clarinet, horn and bassoon no 6 in F major
Vojtech Samec (flute), Jozef Luptacik (clarinet), Frantisek Machats (bassoon), Jozef Illes (french horn)

05:16 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Piano Sonata no 18 in E flat major, Op 31 No 3
Ingrid Fliter (piano)

05:38 AM
Pedro Miguel Marques y Garcia (1843-1925)
Symphony no 4 in E
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen (conductor)

06:14 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Four Songs, Op 17
Davos Festival Women's Choir, Magdalena Hoffmann (harp), Nicolas Ramez (french horn), François Rieu (french horn)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Buckner - Symphony nr. 9 (Ed. Ferdinand Löwe)
Bayerisches Staatsorchester - Hans Knappertsbusch
live - febr. 10th 1958


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156229


*Giacomo Puccini*

Turandot

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

1973, reissued 1984


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra
Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

A Reiner recording I like. It's not my favorite, but I like it.










*Maurice Ravel*: _La Valse_
Pierre Boulez, Berliner Philharmoniker

This performance is so detailed and supple! I just adore it. The _Daphnis et Chloé_ isn't half bad, either.


----------



## WVdave

Vaughan Williams; Serenade To Music, Etc.
Sir Adrian Boult
EMI Classics - CDM 7 64022 2, British Composers, CD, Album, Compilation, Stereo, US, 1991.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Aida


----------



## opus55

mparta said:


> Oh, a little off, but just a little. I'm reading a difficult book on Hieronymus Bosch and Pieter Brueghel, and last night on a painting of the seven deadly sins by Bosch. The painting is circular and the center is a sort of an eye -- with the same radiations as on this cover but in Bosch, Jesus Christ is in the center.
> 
> Just saying.


Now you reminded me of a Harry Bosch (yes he was named after the painter) novel by Michael Connelly. Detective Bosch makes the connection between the murder scene and Bosch paintings during his investigation, one of which was The Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## 13hm13

Baiba Skride, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Olari Elts / Heino Eller - Violin Concerto; Fantasy; Symphonic Legend; Symphony No. 2


----------



## 13hm13

Grieg-Kraggerud-Lunn - Violin concertos based on opp sonatas. 8, 13, 45 / Grieg - The Three Concerti for violin & chamber orchestra based on the Sonatas for violin & piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert, Szymanowski

Lucas Debargue (piano)


----------



## Biwa

Simon Preston: Alleluyas
Johann Sebastian Bach: Preludes from Das Clavierübung III, Preludes from Das Orgelbüchlein
Felix Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata Op. 65, No. 1 in F minor
Harvey Grace: Resurgam
César Franck: Piece héroique, M 37
George Baker: Procession Royale

Stephen Cleobury (organ of King's College, Cambridge)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Die Zauberflote


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Concerto for 2 Pianos

Mona Bard, Rica Bard (pianos), Staatskapelle Halle, Ariane Matiakh


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy & Triple Concerto

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## jim prideaux

Collins-LSO, Sibelius 3rd Symphony.

Looking forward to following Finland's progress in the Euros.....qualified for the first time, second game is against Russia in St Petersburg!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part seventeen for this morning.

_Canticle III: Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano [Text: Edith Sitwell] op.55 (1954):
_The Heart of the Matter_ for narrator, tenor, horn, and piano WoO [Text: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1956 - rev. by Peter Pears 1983):










_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble voice, four-part mixed choir and organ op.56a [Text: anon. Latin and English] (1955):
_Antiphon_ for four-part mixed choir and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1955):










_The Prince of the Pagodas_ for orchestra - ballet in three acts op.57 (1956):


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> Franck's Symphony in D Minor (CSO, Monteux)


I listened to Petrushka as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052/ Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055/ Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056

Maria João Pires (piano)
Gulbenkian Orchestra
Michel Corboz


----------



## vincula

A peaceful Sunday morning in the company of George Lloyd :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 2

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wtps








Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests and the Friday poem.


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories

Tenebrae, Nigel Short


----------



## Flamme

As a virtuoso violinist, as a teacher, as a priest and as a prolific composer, Antonio Vivaldi was a key figure in Baroque Italy and remains one of the most famous names in classical music today. In Friday's programme, Donald Macleod explores Vivaldi's death and the rediscovery of the composer's life and music after a long period in the musical wilderness.

Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - Amen
Philippe Jaroussky (counter-tenor)
Ensemble Matheus
Jean-Christophe Spinosi (violin & director)

Salve Regina, RV 616
Michael Chance (countertenor)
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock (conductor)

Johann Sebastian Bach
Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Colin Tilney (harpsichord), Christopher Hogwood (harpsichord), Christophe Rousset (harpsichord), Davitt Moroney (harpsichord)
Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood (director)

L'Olimpiade, RV725 - Mentre dormi amor fomenti
Philippe Jaroussky (counter-tenor)
Ensemble Matheus
Jean-Christophe Spinosi (violin & director)

Violin Concerto in G Minor "L'estate", RV 315 " - I. Allegro non molto
Bernardino Molinari (violin)
Orchestra Stabile dell'Academia de S. Cecilia

Violin Concerto in G Minor "L'estate", RV 315 " - II. Adagio - Presto
Alan Loveday (violin)
Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner (director)

Violin Concerto in G Minor "L'estate", RV 315 " - III. Presto
Nigel Kennedy (violin)
English Chamber Orchestra

Dixit Dominus, RV 594 - Allegro
Gemma Bertagnolli (soprano), Roberta Invernizzi (soprano), Sara Mingardo (alto), Matteo Bellotto (baritone), Gianluca Ferrarini (tenor)
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini (director)

Produced by Sam Phillips for BBC Cymru Wales








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00070r8


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Eugen Jochum is a fine Straussian !

Don Juan,Op.20 (1952 recording)
Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche,OP.28 (1952 recording)
Der Rosenkavalier,OP.59-Suite of Waltzes
Don Juan,Op.20 (1960 recording)
Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche,OP.28 (1960 recording)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Dimace

Let us start our rainy WE (in Berlin) with a classic recording: *Dvorak / BPO / Herbie and Symphonie Nr. 5 (9) E-Moll Op. 95 "Aus Der Neuen Welt"* VERY decent all around interpretation with good sound from 1965. (1xLP, DG / Japan Issue)


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few recordings of the War Requiem. All seem good and I guess the big way they differ is in the soloists and the way they deliver the songs. This one has Susan Gritton, John Mark Ainsley and Christopher Maltman - all excellent.


----------



## Mark Dee

I don't drink coffee but I do like guitar - 1 out of 2 isn't bad!

Currently listening to Vivaldi's Concerto in A Major, played by Alirio Diaz.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 33. #3 ("Dee Reynolds") - Kodaly Quartet


Dvorak - Piano Trio #4 ("Dumky") - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Bourdon

Mark Dee said:


> I don't drink coffee but I do like guitar - 1 out of 2 isn't bad!
> 
> Currently listening to Vivaldi's Concerto in A Major, played by Alirio Diaz.
> 
> View attachment 156244


I like the cover...


----------



## Mark Dee

Bourdon said:


> I like the cover...


Free download on classicselectworld.com this week.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Enthusiast

More Britten ...


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "William Tell" (Laflamme/Coviello)
Beethoven - 15 Variations & Fugue, Op. 35 "Eroica" (Richter/Olympia)
Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto #4 (Keylin/Naxos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156246


*Edward Elgar*

Enigma Variations, op. 36
Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, op. 39

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult

1971 and 1977, compilation and remastering 1986, reissued 1991


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156247


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 (1)
Octet in E flat, op. 20 (2)

James Ehnes, violin
Musicians of the Seattle Chamber Music Society (2)
Philharmonia Orchestra (1)
Vladimir Ashkenazy, conductor (1)

2010


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday Symphony is Madetoja's 3rd


----------



## Rogerx

Live in Salzburg: Haydn: Variations in F Minor; Piano Sonata in C
H.XVI no. 50, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A Minor; Piano Sonata
in C, D.840, Wagner/Liszt: Isoldes Liebstod (piano transcription)

Alfred Brendel Piano


----------



## Biwa

Delphin Strunck
Nicolaus Adam Strunck
Christian Flor
Johann Decker
Dietrich Meyer
Marcus Olter

Friedhelm Flamme, organ


----------



## Merl

Time to start some intensive Haydn listening. Nice start.


----------



## starthrower

I was listening to the Stan Getz album Focus with string arrangements by Eddie Sauter. The arrangement on the opening number is patterned after the intro to the 2nd movement from Music For Strings Percussion and Celesta. Sauter was doing arrangements for Benny Goodman in the 40s and he met Bartok when Bela wrote Contrasts for Goodman.


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 1 - Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn violin concertos ...


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphonies No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63 and No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker

Extraordinarily great Sibelius.


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn Op. 33


----------



## Knorf

*Tania León*: _Indígena_
Continuum, conducted by Tania León

Tania León was awarded the 2021 Pulitzer Prize for music. She's a terrific composer, and an amazing person. I was privileged to get to know her and perform her music when I hosted her as the featured guest composer at my university's new music festival.










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Hallé, conducted by Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Underrated Shostakovich from Stan, who as far as I know had no musical weak spots.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Works.*

Performed by Gabriel Tacchino, who was Poulenc's student. I'm used to Paul Crossley's set, so it's a little bit of an adjustment. But thanks to Ebay, I got this whole box for less than I paid for Crossley's set back in the day.


----------



## Bkeske

Had a meeting today, so missed the Sibelius, darn it, but caught Brahms No 3 from the second movement…

Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall….nice to see the hall more filled than ever over the last year.

View attachment 156255

View attachment 156256


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part eighteen for the rest of today.

_Noye's Fludde_ - opera for community performance in one act op.59 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten, adapted from the biblical story featured in _English Miracle Plays, Moralities and Interludes; Specimens of the Pre-Elizabethan Drama_ by Alfred W. Pollard] (1957):










_Soldier, Won't You Marry Me?_ - unpublished folk song arrangement for tenor, soprano and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1950s):
_The Deaf Woman's Courtship_ - unpublished folk song arrangement for tenor, soprano and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1950s):
_The Holly and the Ivy_ for four solo voices and unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1957):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 4: Moore's Irish Melodies_ - ten songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (1957-58):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 5: British Isles_ - five songs for soprano/tenor and piano WoO (bet. 1951 and 1958):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. 6: England_ - six songs for tenor and guitar WoO (bet. 1956 and 1958):










_Nocturne_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Taylor Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):










_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1958):
_Cantata academica_ [_Carmen basiliense_] for soprano, alto/contralto, tenor, bass, four-part mixed choir and orchestra op.62 [Text: Bernhard Wyss, after the charter (in Latin) of Basel University] (1959):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 1
Musica Saeculorum - Philipp von Steinaecker
recorded live at Musik Meran (march 2011)


----------



## Mark Dee

Mix and match this evening ...

*Schumann:* Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op.63-second movement - The Florestan Trio
*Brahms:* Viola Quintet in B minor, Op.115-third movement, "Andantino" - Yuri Bashmet (viola); Moscow Soloists 
*Prokofiev:* Betrothal in a Monastery-Scene 4,The moon looks in...,end - Evgeny Akimov; Anna Netrebko; Sergei Liadov; Georgy Zastavny; Fiodor Kuznetzov; Nikolai Gasslev; Kirov Orchestra; Valery Gergiev 
*Mozart:* Klarinettenkonzert - Clarinet Concerto KV 622: Adagio - Bela Kovacs, Franz Liszt Kammerorchester, Janos Rolla
*Gounod:* Hungarian March from Faust - London Philharmonic Orchestra; Reinhard Linz
*Mendelssohn:* Symphony No. 4 In A Major, Op.90 "Italian" - 1. Allegro Vivace - André Previn: London Symphony Orchestra
*Ravel:* Pavane pour une infante defunte - Kathryn Stott
*Beethoven:* Symphony No 6, Pastoral, Awakening of cheerful feelings - Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia; Bela Drahos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Gloria
*

I'm used to Stephen Layton's recording, which has better sound. The Pretre recording seems to have more life to it.


----------



## Chopin Fangirl

Right now, pieces by Bach that are particularly Vivaldi-sounding to me... as in, BWV 543 and BWV 1029 (arguably Vivaldi-y? I find it Vivaldi-y, especially the first movement). I don't know, somehow Vivaldi-y Bach pieces are not quite Vivaldi pieces, so I have to rack my brains for a piece by Bach that sounds like Vivaldi instead of just listening to Vivaldi.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Madetoja: Symphony No. 3 Helsinki, Storgards. For Saturday Symphony, very accessible and enjoyable.










Rachmaninov: Symphony No 2, Vocalise. Ormandy Philadelphia. Lush and well done










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Rene Kollo, Christa Ludwig, Karajan. Stellar.










Elgar Symphony No. 1. Barenboim. Staatskapelle Berlin. Gorgeous, highly recommended.










Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition. Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth. I love the orchestral color in Roth's recording. Recommended.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wtpz








Suzy Klein playing the best in classical music, with discoveries and surprises along the way.

0915 Your ideas for companion pieces on the Essential Classics playlist.

1010 Song of the Day - focusing on the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1100 Essential Five - this week we bring you five musical caprices.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Chilham

Ives: Symphony No. 4

Gustavo Dudamel

Los Angeles Philharmonic

Wow! Erm? Yeah.

What just happened?


----------



## Itullian

Violin concertos.
Wonderful box set.


----------



## Vronsky

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 
Claudio Arrau, Philharmonia Orchestra & Alceo Galliera


----------



## 13hm13

Schieferdecker - Concertos - Elbipolis Barockorchester Hamburg


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Orchestral Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: Idylle de Printemps
Delius: Paris - Song of a Great City
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti, D: Stabat Mater a 10 voci/ Perosi: Stabat Mater

Mária Zádori (soprano), Paul Esswood (counter-tenor)
Capella Savaria
Pál Németh


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11/ Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132/ Oboe Concerto in D

Duett-Concertino for Clarinet, Bassoon & Strings, AV147

Peter Damm (horn)/Manfred Clement (oboe)/ Manfred Weise (clarinet), Wolfgang Liebscher (bassoon)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## jim prideaux

earlier this morning.......

Sibelius-3rd and 5th Symphonies performed by Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O.

and now the same works performed by Bernstein and the NYPO.

Had not realised Madetoja 3rd was this weeks Saturday Symphony so will be listening to the Sakari Chandos recording at some point today!

Do have three football matches to watch!


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## Malx

A pleasant start to the day - this weekend's Saturday Symphony choice.

*Madetoja, Symphony No 3 - Iceland SO, Petri Sakari.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part nineteen for late morning and early afternoon.

_Missa brevis_ for boys' choir and organ op.63 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1959):










_Um Mitternacht_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (c. 1960):










_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - opera in three acts op.64 [Libretto: Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears, adapted from the play by William Shakespeare] (1959-60):










Sonata for cello and piano op.65 (1961):


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Piano Works.*
> 
> Performed by Gabriel Tacchino, who was Poulenc's student. I'm used to Paul Crossley's set, so it's a little bit of an adjustment. But thanks to Ebay, I got this whole box for less than I paid for Crossley's set back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 156254


Congratulations with this fine box,enjoy!


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier", 30, 31 & 32

Igor Levit










Beethoven: Diabelli Variations

Stephen Kovacevich










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schönberg Choir, Birgit Remmert, Charlotte Margiono, Robert Holl, Rudolf Schasching

By the end of this, my Beethoven, "Deep-dive" will be complete. Sixty-two pieces listened to or revisited over the past three weeks. I developed a deeper appreciation for several pieces, especially Symphony No. 6, Piano Trios and the Razumovsky Quartets. An die ferne Geliebte is pretty, but I struggle to appreciate Beethoven's choral work.

Schubert awaits.


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*

*Schumann, Symphony No 3 - ORR, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Playing through the Schumann Symphonies over this weekend choosing recordings I don't visit as often as the Holliger set which has been my first choice over the last couple of years.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 4 & Manfred Overture - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

Szell's Manfred overture is magnificent (the Symphony is also excellent).


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## SanAntone

*leonin | perotin | sacred music from notre-dame cathedral | tonus peregrinus*


----------



## Bourdon

*Werner Egk*

Little Abraxas Suite
French Suite after Rameau for large orchestra

*Gottfried von Einem*
Cappricio for Orchestra

*Hans Werner Henze*
Ballet Variations

*Wolgang Fortner*
Symphony (1947) Finale

*Rolf Liebermann*
Suite on Swiss folk songs


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez

Thibaut Garcia (guitar), Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Ben Glassberg


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Four Orchestral Pieces
Concerto for Orchestra

Chicago symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I think this is the fourth Franck violin sonata recording I have listened to in a week. Each were with different couplings to keep the variety coming but the four performances of the Franck (all very successful) were all very different in themselves as well. This is a great one.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Sacchini - Overture "La Contadina in Corte" (Bonynge/London)
F. J. Haydn - Horn Concerto #2 (Tuckwell/Argo)
W.A. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for 4 Winds & Orchestra, K.297 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling


----------



## mparta

Interested to know if there are other takers for this. I have never engaged with Schmidt but this was to hand, so I listened once, got little, listened again (listened a little better) and did hear some attractive music. The reviews on Amazon suggest that the piece has a fan club, especially those who have actually heard a performance.

I think there was enough to go back for a 3rd try, and if that is encouraging, maybe I should seek out the symphonies again. The 2nd and 4th are pretty popular, I think I have Jarvi doing a couple but that is on a Chandos disc and as usual, I find the Chandos sound manufactured and overly bright and I remember that turned me off of that recording.

Schmidt was certainly an important musician in a very thick bunch of great musicians at a troubled time, tried to advocate for Schoenberg, played under Mahler as a cellist, but the persistent thing is that he seems to be advocated for by the Viennese rather than generating a broader following.

I don' t know if there are other performances of the Buch that are an improvement, it would be spectacular to hear the Mitropoulos but i understand the sound is dicey, as usual from that age and venue. Still, it has Wunderlich....that's worth putting up with a lot of bad sound, usually.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 156229
> 
> 
> *Giacomo Puccini*
> 
> Turandot
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta
> 
> 1973, reissued 1984


When Sutherland spits out that "La Speranza che delude sempre" you want to shout "Who are you and what have you done with Joan?!!"


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156267


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 39, 73, 93, 105, 107, 131

Collegium Vocale, Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe, direction

1992 and 1993, compilation 2002


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> Interested to know if there are other takers for this. I have never engaged with Schmidt but this was to hand, so I listened once, got little, listened again (listened a little better) and did hear some attractive music. The reviews on Amazon suggest that the piece has a fan club, especially those who have actually heard a performance.
> 
> I think there was enough to go back for a 3rd try, and if that is encouraging, maybe I should seek out the symphonies again. The 2nd and 4th are pretty popular, I think I have Jarvi doing a couple but that is on a Chandos disc and as usual, I find the Chandos sound manufactured and overly bright and I remember that turned me off of that recording.
> 
> Schmidt was certainly an important musician in a very thick bunch of great musicians at a troubled time, tried to advocate for Schoenberg, played under Mahler as a cellist, but the persistent thing is that he seems to be advocated for by the Viennese rather than generating a broader following.
> 
> I don' t know if there are other performances of the Buch that are an improvement, it would be spectacular to hear the Mitropoulos but i understand the sound is dicey, as usual from that age and venue. Still, it has Wunderlich....that's worth putting up with a lot of bad sound, usually.


It's a work I enjoy and I like the symphonies, too. But I remember it took me some time to tune into Schmidt's idiom. The Mitropoulos recording of Das Buch does have fairly old sound but the ear adapts quite quickly and the sound is solid enough once you have adapted. Still, I think the Harnoncourt is good.


----------



## cougarjuno

Haydn's Seven Last Words. A very expressive version with the Stuttgart Chamber Choir


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn keyboard concertos in two versions. The Pomo D'Oro recordings (concertos in D and in G - nos 11 and 4) use a harpsichord while Bavouzet, of course, plays a piano. Bavouzet is sprightly and full of delight. The Pomo D'Oro is a bit more serious and seems to aim (with some success, I would say) for something a little deeper without sacrificing the joyful side of Haydn.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quintets No 2 and Clarinet Quintet

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Scheidemann:

Ballett in F major, WV112
Canzona in F major, WV 44
Chorale Prelude 'Alleluja, Laudem dicite Deo nostro', WV 45
Chorale Prelude 'Betrübet ist zu dieser Frist', WV 104
Chorale Prelude 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott', WV 76
Chorale Prelude 'Jesu, du wollst uns weisen', WV 78
Chorale Prelude 'Lobet den Herren, denn er ist sehr freundlich', WV 13
Chorale Prelude 'Mensch willst du leben seliglich', WV 21
Chorale Prelude 'Mio cor, se vera sei salamandra', WV 105
Chorale Prelude 'Verbum caro factum est', WV 56
Dic nobis Maria, WV 51
Paduana Lachrymae, WV 106
Praeambulum in D minor, WV 33
Praeambulum in D minor, WV 34

Hilger Kespohl (Arp Schnitger organ of St. Pankratiuskirche, Neuenfelde)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Enthusiast

cougarjuno said:


> Haydn's Seven Last Words. A very expressive version with the Stuttgart Chamber Choir


There are so many versions of this wonderful work. Spurred by your post I went with this orchestral one:


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Second Sunday after Trinity
_Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein_, BWV 2
_Meine Seele erhebt den Herren_, BWV 10
_Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_, BWV 76
*Heinrich Schütz*: _Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_, S. 386
Lisa Larsson, Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> The Mahler project - box with Michael Tilson Tomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday symphonies 1 and 2.
> This morning symphonies 3 and 4.


Returned to this box today. Played 5 and 6, currently listening to symphony 7.


----------



## fbjim

13hm13 said:


> Just in (June 4th 2021 release) ...
> 
> RAFAEL KUBELÍK - The Mercury Masters
> MERCURY LIVING PRESENCE/ELOQUENCE
> CATALOGUE NO.484302
> BARCODE 4843028
> FORMAT 10-CD
> 
> View attachment 156010


How is this? I was like, 99% sure I'd like this release, but I was interested in seeing what people thought the best recordings he did in Chicago were.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Prelude for Solo Violin, op 9 [1903]

Aaron Rosand, violin

On Candide (New York, New York), from 1972


----------



## Enthusiast

As I said yesterday I have several recordings of the War Requiem. Having listened to one - the first for quite a while - I found I needed another. Netrebko in particular shines here but all the singing is really good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty for tonight, which serendipitously features the _WR_.

_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, chamber ensemble, boys' choir, large mixed choir and orchestra op.66 [Text: Wilfred Owen/Latin liturgy] (1961):










_The Stream in the Valley_ - folksong for tenor, piano and cello WoO [Text: orig. anon. German folk sources] (????):
Unidentified folk song setting for piano and cello WoO (????):
_The Holly and the Ivy_ - version for soprano and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (????):
_The Twelve Apostles_ - arr. for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962):
_The Bitter Withy_ - unfinished arrangement for tenor, boys' choir and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962 inc.):










_Fancie_ - song for unaccompanied unison voices WoO [Text: William Shakespeare] (1961 - rev. 1965):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - song for unison voices and piano WoO [Text: anon. English folk sources] (1962):










_A Hymn of Saint Columba_ for mixed choir and organ WoO (1962):










_Psalm CL_ for children's choir and ensemble op.67 (1962):


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartet in C major, Op. 33 No. 3 "The Bird"
Quatour Mosaïques

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Petrushka

Vasily Petrenko

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Stravinsky: Les Noces

Teodor Currentzis

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, MusicAeterna, Nadine Koutcher, Natalya Buklaga, Stanislav Leontieff, Vasiliy Korostelev


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156274


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2 in G, "A London Symphony"
Symphony No. 8 in D minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2016


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Suite Francaise, Villanelle for Recorder and Piano*


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of this 'n' that the last four days:

Schubert Sonata for arpeggione and piano, Schumann Five Folk Pieces, Debussy Cello Sonata









Bruch Scottish Fantasy Lalo Symphonie Espagnole. Wonderful. Signed by Tasmin Little in 2014 when she came here for a concert. I was rather star-struck and tongue-tied at the time, not usually an issue for me. She's the same age as me, English, plays the violin and very pleasing on the eyes......









Schumann Cello Concerto, Lalo Cello Concerto, Saint Saens Cello Concerto no 1. 









Saint Saens Danse Bacchanale, Dance macabre, Spartacus, La Jeunesse d'Hercule, Phaeton etc. 









Mahler Symphony no 4. The first Mahler symphony I got to know. Gorgeous final movement.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Orchestral Suite No. 1, op 9 [1903]

Orchestral Suite No. 2, op 20 [1915]

Orchestral Suite No. 3, op 27 [1937-1938]

Symphonie Contertante for Cello and Orchestra, op 8 [1901]

-Orchestra simfonica a Radioteleviziunii Romane / Iosif Conta
Valentin Arcu, cello

On Electrecord (Romania) from early 1980s
[2-LP box set combining two previously issued individual records]


----------



## mparta

fbjim said:


> How is this? I was like, 99% sure I'd like this release, but I was interested in seeing what people thought the best recordings he did in Chicago were.


I love the Tchaikovsky 6.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich's 12th Symphony, with Neeme Järvi and the Gothenburg SO in a fine performance of what isn't exactly the composer's most compelling work in the genre:









The "fillers" on this disc - suites from Hamlet and The Age of Gold - are a real bonus.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013
(4 SACD set)

Enno Poppe (*1969): Speicher for large ensemble (2008-2013)
Bernhard Lang (*1957): Monadologie XIII »The Saucy Maid« for two orchestras one quartertone apart (2013) 
Georges Aperghis (*1945): Situations for 23 soloists (2013)
Alberto Posadas (*1967): Kerguelen Triple concerto for amplified woodwind trio and orchestra (2013)
Walter Zimmermann (*1949): Suave Mari Magno · Clinamen I-VI for six orchestral groups (1996-1998 / 2010-2013)
Philippe Manoury (*1952): In situ for orchestra and ensemble (2013)

Klangforum Wien, Enno Poppe (Poppe)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Wolfgang Lischke & Christopher Sprenger (Lang)
Klangforum Wien, Emilio Pomàrico (Aperghis)
Bläsertrio recherche, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth (Posadas)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Pascal Rophé (Zimmermann)
Ensemble Modern, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth (Manoury)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156279


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Antal Dorati

1981, reissued 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - The Piano Trios

Trio Fontenay


----------



## Biwa

Giuseppe Sammartini:

Sonatas for recorder and basso continuo, vol. 1

Andreas Böhlen, recorder
Michael Hell, harpsichord
Daniel Rosin, baroque cello
Pietro Prosser, lute


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening at work:


----------



## 13hm13

Halle Orchestra & Sir John Barbirolli / Delius: In a Summer Garden, etc


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations/Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## 13hm13

Delius - Florida Suite, North Country Sketches - Handley


----------



## 13hm13

DELIUS piano conc. on this CD:









Sir Clifford Curzon (piano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir John Pritchard
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bernard Haitink
rec. Royal Albert Hall, London, 3 September 1981; Royal Festival Hall, London *6 November 1979; ** 28 January 1970. ADD
BBC LEGENDS BBCL 4181-2 [77:32]


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartets Nos. 13-14
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4 & Suite española No. 1, Op. 47

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Concertante Works

Chamber Music


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1

Beaux Arts Trio

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2

Beaux Arts Trio










Schubert: String Quintet

Emerson String Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich










Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"

Emil Gilels, Amadeus Quartet

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: 12 Concertos, Op. 7

Heinz Holliger (oboe)

I Musici


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty one for late morning and afternoon either side of the sadly necessary grocery run.

_Cantata misericordium_ for tenor, baritone, mixed choir, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: Patrick Wilkinson, after _The Parable of the Good Samaritan_] (1963):










_Night-Piece_ [_Notturno_] for piano WoO (1963):










_Curlew River_ - church parable for four solo male voices, one boy treble, male choir and chamber ensemble op.71 [Libretto: William Plomer, based on the early 15th century Japanese Noh play _Sumidagawa_ (_Sumida River_) by Juro Motomasa] (1964):










_Cello Symphony_ op.68 (1963):
Suite no.1 for solo cello op.72 (1964):


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in medieval chant:


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Fantasias (12) for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25

Augustin Hadelich (violin)


----------



## starthrower

Some mellow music to go with my morning coffee! We had a violent thunder storm last night that sounded a bit like this music.


----------



## Rogerx

Zdeněk Fibich: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

Irvin Venyš (clarinet)

Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Marek Štilec

Fibich: At Twilight, Symphonic Poem for Orchestra, Op. 39
Fibich: Selanka - Clarinet Idyll, Op. 16
Fibich: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 38


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156300


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Quintet, op. 44
Piano Quartet, op. 47

Menahem Pressler, piano
Emerson String Quartet

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 In C, Op. 33/3 "The Bird"
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*


----------



## Vasks

_Turntable time_

*Alwyn - Derby Day Overture (composer/Lyrita)
Bridge - String Quartet #4 (Allegri/Argo)
Britten - Variations on a Theme by Frank Bridge (composer/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn -String Quartet In E Flat Major, Hob.III: 64, (Op.64 No.6)

BOccerini - String Quartet In D Major, Op.6, No.1

Brahms-String Quartet No.2 In F, Op.41 No.2

Verdi- String Quartet In E Minor

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## vincula

Loaned this album from a friend of mine today and I'm enjoying it a lot.









I hadn't listened to Watanabe with the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra before. I like it better than the one's with the Japanese one I've got at home. Beautifully played and very idiomatic. A rarity.

Glorious John to follow. A _Sibelian_ day 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schoenberg - Verklaerte Nacht, String Trio*
Yo-Yo Ma, Walter Trampler, Juilliard Quartet

A fantastic performance of VN, but the String Trio is really tickling my ears. Beautiful music - seriously!


----------



## Coach G

As of lately: More wonderful American composers from the NAXOS _American Classics_ series:

William Dawson (1899-1990)
Ulysses Kay (1917-1995)
Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Elliott Carter (1908-2012)
Ellen Taaffe Zwillich (Born 1939)



































Apart from Scott Joplin, the abundance of exemplar African-American composers such as William Grant Still, Florence Price, William Dawson, Ulysses Kay, and Adolphus Hailstork; were largely ignored by the most prominent American conductors and orchestras. This is a shame because their output is as fine, prolific and diverse as their White counterparts. While William Dawson looks to his own African American heritage for inspiration, as well as a musical language and vision; Ulysses Kay is more abstract, and while his music remains tonal and vibrant, like William Schuman, he gets rather thorny in a good many of his pieces. Alan Hovhaness fits no category of American composers; not "Americana" like Copland or Virgil Thomson; not academic like Walter Piston, William Schuman, or Ulysses Kay; not experimental like Ives, Cowell, and Cage; and not serial like Roger Sessions or Milton Babbitt. No, Hovhaness just goes his own mysterious and mystical way; drawing from his ancestral Armenian musical heritage and other Central Asian, Middle Eastern, and Far Eastern influences. Elliot Carter, meanwhile has a reputation for composing works of impenetrable complexity, not exactly serial but tangled and tightly wound. In this regard, I tried to avoid Carter for decades, but when I finally came around to Carter, I found that his music wasn't nearly as severe as it's reputation. The _Symphony #1_ (an early work) is so accessible that it can practically be mistaken for something by Walter Piston or William Schuman in a blindfold test. The _Piano Concerto_, on the other hand, is one of those Carter works that he is known for; tangled and thorny; but also listenable and interesting given an even chance. We end with Ellen Taaffe Zwillich; and like most of America's living composers, she is an eclectic borrowing from the great variety of American masters who set the stage; and like our wonderful African-American composers, our great American women composers have also been neglected by mainstream conductors, orchestras and record companies; but thanks to the NAXOS _American Classics_ series, the full flowering of American classical music can finally be enjoyed.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156299


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in C major, op. 64 no. 1
String Quartet in B minor, op. 64 no. 2
String Quartet in B flat major, op. 64 no. 3

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc.
*Dvořák, Symphony No 5 - BBC Scottish SO, Christoph König.

Suk, Prague - BBC SO, Jakub Hrůša. *


----------



## Joe B

Julianne Baird (soprano) and Ronn McFarlane (lutes) performing English Lute Songs:


----------



## fbjim

Giving it a streaming listen while I pnder buying the Naxos Saint-Saens box.


----------



## Merl

More Haydn op. 33 'Bird' performances. Review coming soon in my blog.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Suite No. 2 for Piano, op 10 [1903]

Sonata No. 1 for Piano, op 24, no 1 [1924]

Theodor Paraskivesco, piano

On Metropole (France), from 1981


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156309


*George Frideric Handel*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
Water Music Suite in G major
Water Music Suite in D major
Water Music Suite in F major

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner

1972, reissued 1986


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty two for tonight.

_Gemini Variations_ for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1965):
_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):










_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - church parable for six solo male voices, two boy treble voices, male choir and chamber ensemble op.77 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Book of Daniel_] (1966):










_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for five boy solo voices, boys' choir and piano op.78 [Text: Colin Graham, after anon. English folk sources] (1966):










_The Oxen_ - carol for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1967):










_The Building of the House_ - overture for mixed choir and orchestra op.79 [Text: from _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156310


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in G major, op. 64, no. 4
String Quartet in D major, op. 64, no. 5 "The Lark"
String Quartet in E-flat major, op. 64, no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1993


----------



## Coach G

Today I'm listening to Bruno Walter on a budget, on inexpensive reissue CDs:



































From Berlin, Germany to Beverly Hills, California, Bruno Walter (1876-1962) lived a long and fruitful life as a prominent conductor. I think of Bruno Walter as a holdover from the 19th century, having been inspired to conduct by watching Hans Von Bulow in concert in 1889, and having studied conducting under Gustav Mahler starting in 1894. After making the rounds throughout all the major orchestras in Europe; like Hindemith, Stravinsky, Bartok, and Schoenberg; he sought refuge here in the USA during the rise of Hitler and the Nazis.

Walter is best known for the recordings he made past the age of 80 when he was the conductor of the "Columbia Symphony Orchestra" from about 1956 to the year of Walter's death in 1962. No, it wasn't a famous South American orchestra (that would come later with Gustavo "The Dude" Dudamel and his Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra); the Columbia Symphony Orchestra was, rather, a pick-up band created by CBS solely for recordings, and was comprised of musicians from either the New York or the Los Angeles areas depending upon which side of the USA the recording was to take place. Since Walter made these recordings mostly in Hollywood, California; the musicians involved were probably mostly from the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra.

The repertoire of Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra is limited almost entirely to the Austro-German repertoire starting with Haydn and ending with Mahler (Classical, Romantic, Late-Romantic); but these are smooth, even, vibrant, and reliable "Golden-Age-of-Classical-Music" recordings; with a sound technology that does the music justice.


----------



## mparta

DGs multi disc box from Lugano, Martha Argerich playing the Prokofiev 3rd, one of her many outings.

Bonkers. Excitable girl. Wow. I learned to think about her playing as I stood stunned in Carnegie Hall watching the ashes of the Chopin e minor concerto. It was gorgeous but on fire. She plays fast because she hears fast. and because she can:clap:


----------



## perempe

Toscanini conducts Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony, Op. 58


----------



## mossyembankment

This beautiful performance of Schumann's Album für die Jugend.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## perempe

Firebird, Card Game (LSO, Abbado) after listening to Monteux's Petrushka 3 days ago.


----------



## George O

Ginette Neveu : Poèms pour violon



Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Violin Concerto in D Major, op 61
-Orchester des Sudwestfunks / Hans Rosbaud (1949)

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Violin Concerto in D Minor, op 47
-Philharmonia Orchestra / Walter Susskind (1945)

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Violin Concerto in D Major, op 77
-Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks / Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt (1948)

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op 25
-Philharmonia Orchestra / Issay Dobrowen (1946)

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Violin Sonata in E Flat Major, op 18
-Gustaf Beck, piano (1939)

Joseph Suk (1874-1935)
Four Pieces, op 17

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Pièce en Forme de Habanera // Tzigane
-Jean Neveu, piano (1946)

Ginette Neveu (1919-1949), violin

3-CD set on Membran Music (Ireland), from 2007

Enescu gave her violin lessons when she was 10. When he told Neveu that he would play a part of Bach's D minor Chaconne differently, she replied: "I play this music as I understand it - and not in a manner which is foreign to me."


----------



## Chilham

At last, I've found one of these that doesn't make me feel like I've been transported to old Shanghai.

Premiered 100 years ago today.










Vaughan Williams: Lark Ascending

Andrew Manze

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, James Ehnes


----------



## Vronsky

Erik Satie: Slow Music
Jeroen Van Veen


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in Tonu Korvits's "Kreek's Notebook":


----------



## mossyembankment




----------



## atsizat




----------



## fbjim

The first two quartets-


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Sonata for Violin and Piano*


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> At last, I've found one of these that doesn't make me feel like I've been transported to old Shanghai.
> 
> Premiered 100 years ago today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams: Lark Ascending
> 
> Andrew Manze
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, James Ehnes


I suppose you're referring to










There are some very dedicated Vaughan Williams people here

Now all I have to do is figure out what John Denver has to do with it.:guitar::cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## MusicSybarite

fbjim said:


> The first two quartets-
> 
> View attachment 156319


Good choice! Cherubini's quartets contain some quite inventive music. A fantastic alternative to the mainstream classical/early-romantic repertoire.


----------



## 13hm13

Frederick Delius - A Mass of Life; Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## fbjim

MusicSybarite said:


> Good choice! Cherubini's quartets contain some quite inventive music. A fantastic alternative to the mainstream classical/early-romantic repertoire.


I really enjoyed them. As you'd expect from someone who held probably one of the the most important academic posts of the time, it's a showpiece of fabulous contrapunctual writing. The last two movements of the first quartet are especially stunning, and surprisingly challenging from someone I assumed was a dry, academic guy. Will definitely be completing the cycle soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1965-05-13
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## vincula

Exploring the work of *Ferdinand Ries*. Mostly unknown to me, I must admit. And it's been an utterly rewarding experience so far!

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Kyung-Wha Chung & Radu-Lapu

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major


----------



## Itullian

Wow, fantastic playing and sound.
Totally UNhip, and loving it.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

In a Vivaldi mood currently:


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Diversions & Songs

Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra

Previn: Diversions
Previn: Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Previn: The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Previn: Three Dickinson Songs
Previn: Vocalise


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty three for this morning and early afternoon.

Suite no.2 for solo cello op.80 (1967):










_The Prodigal Son_ - church parable for four solo male voices, male choir, boys' choir and chamber ensemble op.81 [Libretto: William Plomer, after the story from _The Gospel of Luke_] (1968):










_Children's Crusade_ for nine boy solo voices and boys' choir, percussion, organ and two pianos op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1968):










_Owen Wingrave_ - opera in two acts op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after the short story of the same name by Henry James] (1969-70):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos Nos. 1-5

James Ehnes (violin)

Mozart Anniversary Orchestra


----------



## atsizat

I discovered this music when my mother was in coma in intensive care. She died some days later.

I listened to this music since then (October 2017).


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op33/3 'The Bird'*

I've listened to both the recordings I have of this quartet a couple times this morning, the recordings are within the boxes below.

*Quatuor Mosaiques & Jerusalem Quartet.*


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> I suppose you're referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some very dedicated Vaughan Williams people here
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out what John Denver has to do with it.:guitar::cheers:


:cheers:

It's just that I've found some renditions of the Lark Ascending put me in mind of this type of sound, which ruins the ambiance of a British summer with larks flying overhead:






The Manze/RLPO/Ehnes, not so much.


----------



## Bourdon

*Holmboe*

String Quartets 1-3 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Complete Piano Trios (Nos 1, 2 & 3)

Trio Parnassus


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> :cheers:
> 
> It's just that I've found some renditions of the Lark Ascending put me in mind of this type of sound, which ruins the ambiance of a British summer with larks flying overhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Manze/RLPO/Ehnes, not so much.


Well, I wouldn't have gotten to that without help.

But Shanghai breezes is a very pretty tune. Sometimes something light is a respite.


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schoenberg - Verklaerte Nacht, String Trio*
> Yo-Yo Ma, Walter Trampler, Juilliard Quartet
> 
> A fantastic performance of VN, but the String Trio is really tickling my ears. Beautiful music - seriously!


Exceptional disc, I agree.


----------



## vincula

Bourdon said:


> *Holmboe*
> 
> String Quartets 1-3 & 4


Lovely box! I came across it in a record shop in Reykjavík a few years back and snapped it up right away. I remember the owner was as thrilled as me. He sat the kettle on and we chattered for almost 2 hours. We were stuck in town 3 days due to a snow storm. Never have I been so grateful to any stormy weather before. We had a blast in Iceland. A great place on Earth.

I listen to Holmboe's quartets quite often while I recall some happy times in life.

Enjoy them!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to compare these two recordings - two of Kancheli's most popular works. The I Fiamminghi recording uses a solo cello instead of a viola. I think the work is better with the intended viola.


----------



## Joe B

Isabel Bayrakdarian with Raffi Armenian leading the Elmer Iseler Singers and Chamber Orchestra performing music from Armenia's Christian Church:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Chamber Works

Athena Ensemble

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Petite Pièce pour Clarinette et Piano
Debussy: Rhapsody for clarinet & piano (or orchestra), L. 116 'Première rapsodie'
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
Debussy: Syrinx for solo flute
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Songs of Farewell
Cynara
Two Aquarelles
Caprice and Elegy
Légende
Life's Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Lekeu: Piano Trio & Quartet

with Teng Li (viola)

Trio Hochelaga


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Hindemith - Symphonia serena (composer/Angel)
Walton - Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Szell/Odyssey)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin*
Aksel Schiøtz, Gerald Moore

A gloriously sung version of this fabulous song cycle. Schiøtz has one of the most gorgeous tenor voices I've heard, though I wish he would do more interpretation of the text.


----------



## Enthusiast

An impressive symphony.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann & Josef Strauss*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bourdon

vincula said:


> Lovely box! I came across it in a record shop in Reykjavík a few years back and snapped it up right away. I remember the owner was as thrilled as me. He sat the kettle on and we chattered for almost 2 hours. We were stuck in town 3 days due to a snow storm. Never have I been so grateful to any stormy weather before. We had a blast in Iceland. A great place on Earth.
> 
> I listen to Holmboe's quartets quite often while I recall some happy times in life.
> 
> Enjoy them!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Happy times indeed,thanks for posting


----------



## AvidListener

Ode to Death (Op. 34, H. 144)

Gustav Holst


----------



## Enthusiast

Victoria's famous requiem ...


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

Oboe Concertos
Concerto for 2 oboes & 2 clarinets in C major,RV 559

Stephan Hammer,Frank de Bruine oboe
Eric Hoeprich,Anthony Pay clarinet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156333


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in G major, op. 76, no. 1
String Quartet in D minor, op. 76, no. 2 "Fifths"
String Quartet in C major, op. 76, no. 3 "Emperor"

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn:String Quartet In E Flat Major, Hob.III: 64,

Boccerini : String Quartet In D Major, Op.6, No.1

Brahms: String Quartet No.2 In F, Op.41 No.2

Verdi: String Quartet In E Minor

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Malx

*Suk, Prague - BBC SO, Jakub Hruša.*

Not having heard 'Prague' for a good while, after playing the new BBC MM disc yesterday and enjoying Hruša's performance I gave it another spin this afternoon.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Beethoven did write some very beautiful songs


----------



## Chilham

Hérold: La Fille Mal Gardée

John Lanchbery

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden










Voříšek: Symphony in D Major

Sir Charles Mackerras

Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Berwald: Symphony No. 3 "Singulière"

Neeme Järvi

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Sonata for Cello and Piano*


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn Op. 33/3 x 3. This quartet was not so familiar to me although I had heard it many times (I seem to have quite a lot of recordings that include it!). Having been chosen for the weekly quartet I have set to with the aim of becoming very familiar with it. I have listened to a few others this week but these three distinguished themselves.


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Glazunov - The 8 Symphonies (Tadaaki Otaka)


----------



## opus55

Schreker: Der Ferne Klang


----------



## SanAntone

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Schoenberg - Verklaerte Nacht, String Trio*
> Yo-Yo Ma, Walter Trampler, Juilliard Quartet
> 
> A fantastic performance of VN, but the String Trio is really tickling my ears. Beautiful music - seriously!


I agree - I posted this recording in the _Verklaerte Nacht_ thread.


----------



## Bourdon

*
Antonín Dvořák *

Slavonic dances
Czech Suite
Prague Waltzes
Polonaise
Polka


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Sonata for Cello and Piano*


Are you enjoying this box-set ?


----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156340


*Joseph Haydn*

String Quartet in B flat major, op. 76, no. 4 "Sunrise"
String Quartet in D major, op. 76, no. 5
String Quartet in E flat major, op. 76, no. 6

Kodály Quartet

1989


----------



## atsizat

Vivaldi is my best composer from Baroque Area. Bach comes after Vivaldi as the second best for me.


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> Firebird, Card Game (LSO, Abbado) after listening to Monteux's Petrushka 3 days ago.


The Rite of Spring from the same album, muted the France-Germany match.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Are you enjoying this box-set ?


I'm up to disk 5, and so far, I really am. I'm discovering that Poulenc is consistently interesting.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## opus55

Giovanni Battista Bononcini: Polifemo


----------



## atsizat




----------



## perempe

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3 (Berezovsky, Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Liss)
influenced by his live performance of the Liszt concertos 7 months ago in Liszt Academy which was the last concert in Hungary


----------



## Itullian

A little off the beaten path Mozart beautifully recorded and played
and engaging.


----------



## bharbeke

*Schumann: Complete Piano Trios, Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet*
Trio Wanderer

Most of this music was new to me. I would call it all solid and enjoyable without any part of it blowing me away.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Handel - Giulio Cesare*
Jacobs/Concerto Köln, Fink, Larmore, Schlick, Ragin, Rorholm, et al.

The sheer tunefulness and vitality of Handel's dramatic imagination never fails to please.


----------



## Bkeske

Morton Gould conducts Shostakovich - Symphonies No. 2 & 3. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus. RCA Red Seal 1968

View attachment 156347


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156348


*Giacomo Puccini*

Tosca

Royal Opera Chorus
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Antonio Pappano

2001, reissued 2011


----------



## Bkeske

Christoph von Dohnányi conducts Stravinsky - The Firebird. Wiener Philharmoniker. London 1980

View attachment 156349


----------



## George O

Kurt Weill (1900-1950)

Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op 12

-Nell Gotkovsky, violin
-Frankfurt Radio Orchestra / Eliahu Inbal
(Recorded live January 9,1975)

Anton Webern (1883-1945)

Four Pieces, op 7

Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951)

Phantasy, op 47

-Nell Gotkovsky, violin
-Ivan Gotkovsky, piano

On Musical Heritage Society (Tinton Falls, New Jersey), from 1983
[licensed from RCA France]


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies 3, 4, & 5. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982. Czechoslovakia

View attachment 156350


----------



## mparta

There was a thread on the CSO and Bruckner and I decided to splurge and buy the Solti box. With the intention of listening all they way through it.

I've never heard this Symphony "0" before, nutty designation. It seems a precursor when the later work is known, but I think it would have stood as an only slightly idiosyncratic late 19th century work on its own, and would have fallen into oblivion (until CPO found it:lol
But I also think there's a message. Bruckner found what he wanted to say and worked his materials until the end. Sculpting the same piece from different slabs of marble that dictated their own contribution to the final form. So, yes, there's a sameness, but they never end up being (even remotely) the same.

Second listen through, needs more attention. I think I know all the others in some incarnation or other, Abbado had a thing for 1, Giulini for 2, lots for 3 (Szell, Knappertsbusch), I think Bohm quite famous for his 4 (although I prefer Jochum/Concertgebouw), perhaps HvK and Welser-Moest for 5, etc.

This will be interesting. I am hearing the CSO play well, but have no comparison. Greater music to come.


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto: Paganini Variations etc

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Schleswig-Holstein Festival Orchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35
Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

Pascal Rogé, Peter Hurford & Sylviane Deferne

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## 13hm13

Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## jambo

*C.P.E. Bach: *Symphony No. 1 in D major, Wq 183
*C.P.E. Bach: *Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Wq 183
*C.P.E. Bach: *Symphony No. 3 in F major, Wq 183
*C.P.E. Bach: *Symphony No. 4 in G major, Wq 183

Florian Birsak (keyboard)
Roger Norrington
Camerata Salzburg
-

*Mozart: *Concerto for Flute and Harp in C major, K. 299/297c
*Mozart: *Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622

*Boieldieu: *Harp Concerto in C major

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)
Lily Laskine (harp)
Jacques Lancelot (clarinet)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
-

*M. Haydn: *Concerto in C major for Viola, Organ and Orchestra

Marie-Claire Alain (organ)
Marie-Therese Chailley (viola)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'/Dvořák: Carnival Overture, Op. 92/Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Rogerx

Canciones Españolas

Songs from the Middle Ages and Renaissance

Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano) & Narciso Yepes (guitar)

anon.: Dindirín, dindirín
anon.: Los hombres con gran plazer
anon.: Nuevas te traygo, carillo
Alfonso X: Cantiga No. 10, 'Rosa das rosas'
Alfonso X: Rosa das rosas (CSM 10)
Alfonso X: Santa María
Encina: Romerico
Fuenllana: Pérdida de Antequera
Fuenllana: Vos me matastes
Milán: Aquel caballero, madre
Milán: Toda mi vida os amé
Mudarra: Claros y frescos ríos
Mudarra: Si me llaman a mí
Mudarra: Triste estaba el rey David
Mudarra: Ysabel, perdiste la tu faxa
Narvaez: Con qué la lavaré
Torre, F: Dime, triste corazón
Triana: Dínos, madre del donsel
Valderrabano: De dónde venis, amore?
Vasquez, J: En la fuente del rosel

On a hot summers day, delicious listening.


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*Sallinen, Chamber Music III Op 58 'The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote' - Arto Noras (cello), Finlandia Sinfonietta, Okko Kamu.*

Interesing piece that is new to me streamed on Qobuz.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus










Schubert: An Die Musik

Bryn Terfel, Malcolm Martineau

Schubert: Erlkönig

Bryn Terfel, Malcolm Martineau










Schubert: Du Bist Die Ruh

Barbara Bonney, Geoffrey Parsons










Schubert: Gretchen An Spinnrade

Kathleen Ferrier










Schubert: Frühlingsglaube

Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake


----------



## Enthusiast

More Victoria (plus a lovely piece - Lamentations for Maundy Thursday - by Padilla).


----------



## Joe B

Jeremy Backhouse leading the Vasari Singers in contemporary sacred choral music:


----------



## Joe B

Last night I played a concert of choral music by Eriks Esenvalds. I listened to several tracks from each of the following:









*A Drop in the Ocean
The First Tears*









*O salutaris hostia
The Heavens' Flock
Translation*









*O Emmanuel
Who can sail without the wind?
Stars
Only in sleep*









*There Will Come Soft Rains
The New Moon
Spring Rain
My Little Picture Frame
Evening*








*Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## Joe B

Finished up last night's 'concert' with Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in music by Will Todd:


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156360


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. III
Nos. 1, 2, 6, 20, 22, 25, 29, 36, 44, 47, 51

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2012


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - L'Histoire du Soldat: Suite - Richard Stoltzman/Richard Goode/Lucy Chapman Stoltzman


Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending - Hugh Bean/Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra


Haydn - String Quartet Op. 33, #3 ("The Bird") - Jerusalem Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313, etc.

William Bennet (flute) Werner Tripp (flute) Hubert Jellinek (harp), Bennett, Tripp (flute) Jellinek (harp)

English Chamber Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Malcolm, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Enthusiast

More Haydn Op. 33/3 recordings. The Lindsays are among the better ones I have heard. The Casals are different - rather perky - but may seem to lack some of the Haydn smile.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty four for this afternoon and early evening.

Fourteen folk songs arranged for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from the British Isles and France] (orig. c. 1941-46 - arr. ????):










_Canticle IV: Journey of the Magi_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone, and piano op.86 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971):










Suite no.3 for solo cello op.87 (1972):










_Death in Venice_ - opera in two acts op.88 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper, after the novella of the same name by Thomas Mann] (1971-73 - rev. 1973-74):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 1*

David Hurwitz trashes Rozhdestvensky in one of his comments on his Glazunov symphonies broadcast. Personally, I like his interpretations. I guess I belong in YouTube jail.


----------



## Chilham

I'd planned to listen to this earlier in the week, on the anniversary of it's premiere, but it got missed.










Delibes: Sylvia

Neeme Järvi

Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Teacher and his pupil_

*Elsner - Overture to "Lezek the White" (Dawidow/Dux)
Dobrzynski - Piano Concerto (Madey/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31 & 32

Alfred Brendel piano


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today: more from the NAXOS _American Classics_ line, and five American composers:

Leonard Bernstein (1918-1990)
David Brubeck (1920-2012)
Sholom Kalib (born 1929)
Abraham Kaplan (born 1938)
Roy Harris (1898-1976)




























Each of the above CDs features ambitious works for mixed chorus and orchestra. While Leonard Bernstein's _Mass_ was considered overblown, dated, and pretentious at the time of it's premier and in the decades thereafter; nowadays critics, musicians and audiences have come to see Bernstein's _Mass_ in a more favorable light, hence renewed interest in the _Mass_ and the recording of several new interpretations; most notably the one featured above conducted by Bernstein student, Marin Alsop and the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra with Jubilant Sykes as the featured soloist. My own view on the Bernstein's _Mass_ lies somewhere between. While it's something of a _Mess_ as opposed to a _Mass_; with everything thrown into it but the kitchen sink (or maybe even including the kitchen sink) with a portion of Stravinsky, Ives, Schoenberg, Mahler, Broadway, Jazz, and some cringe-worthy "Rock" elements swirling around; there are also some very beautiful moments: most notably the "Epistle" _The Word of the Lord_ where the soloist's expression of faith is humble and subservient; but somehow also bold and rebellious at the same time.

Moving on to David Brubeck's _Gates of Justice_; the acclaimed jazz pianist and composer is the only non-Jew (Brubeck was Roman Catholic) to be featured on the NAXOS _American Classics_ series subset: the _Milken Archives: American Jewish Music_; as his _Gates of Justice_ is inspired by Jewish elements and features a "cantor" taking center stage. Like Bernstein's _Mass_, _Gates of Justice_ seems to go off in too many directions and tries to incorporate too many elements and musical genres. When I hear the part where Brubeck and his jazz musicians play their hard-driving jazz riffs in _Out of the Way of the People_, I wish it could go on forever; but then things get a bit muddled as _Gates of Justice_ seems to find an awkward place somewhere in between Tippet's _Child of Our Time_ and Duke Ellington's _Second Sacred Service_.

The next disc, also from the NAXOS _American Classics_/_Milken Archives_; contains two choral works by American Jewish composers, Sholom Kalib and Abraham Kaplan. A pleasant bit of internet research reveals that both composers are still alive on into their 90s. Both are thoroughly Jewish works (_Day of Rest_ and _Psalm of Abraham_) featuring a cantor backed by the Vienna Chamber Orchestra and Chorus and the Vienna Boys Choir. While the Vienna Boys Choir (most known for their Christmas music) may seem to be a bit out of place singing Jewish music, their angelic quality actually works quite nicely as it creates an interesting contrast juxtaposed to the cantor's deep and rich bass-baritone. By the way, if the name Abraham Kaplan sounds familiar to you, that is because he is best known as a chorus-master who has been featured on many recordings with Leonard Bernstein, including preparing the chorus for Bernstein's Columbia-era recordings of Beethoven's _Symphony #9,_ Bach's _St. Matthew Passion_, Haydn's _Creation_, Bernstein's own _Chinchester Psalms_, and more.

We end with Roy Harris and come full circle with Marin Alsop conducting the Colorado Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. While Harris' tight little _Symphony #3_ is the composer's most famous symphony (Bernstein recorded it twice!); the _Symphony #4 "Folk Song Symphony"_ is a more sprawling work that features a medley of old American folk-songs. While Harris' _Folk Song Symphony_ falls under the category of "Americana", it doesn't have the same master craftsmanship as Aaron Copland's _Old American Songs_; but like all the other works featured on today's menu, it has charm, demonstrates an ambitious musical vision, and sincere effort.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Another Poulenc disc with fine music.

I look forward to listen again to L'histoire de Babar le petit élephant with Ustinov as a sublime narrator !!


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 7 - I remember liking this recording more last time I heard it but ... perhaps I just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 1*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Melancholy Grace*

*Jean Rondeau (harpsichord)*

*Works*
anon.: Paduana Lachrymae
Bull, J: Melancholy Pavan
Bull, J: Melancoly Galliard
Dowland: Lachrimae Verae
Frescobaldi: Toccata Settima
Gibbons, O: Pavana No. 292
Luzzaschi: Toccata del Quarto Tono
Picchi: Ballo alla Polacha
Rossi, Luigi: Passacaille del sign[or]Louigi
Storace, B: Recercar di legature
Strozzi, G: Toccata quarta
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica a 4 in D minor, SwWV258
Valente, A: Sortemeplus con alcuni fioretti


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater & Rossell: Salve Regina*

*Giulia Semenzato (soprano), Lucile Richardot (mezzo-soprano), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi*

*Works*
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Ragazzi: Sonata a quattro, Op. 1 No. 4 in F minor 'Imitatio in Salve Regina, mater misericordiae'
Rossell: Salve a duo


----------



## mparta

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 156374
> 
> 
> *Melancholy Grace*
> 
> *Jean Rondeau (harpsichord)*
> 
> *Works*
> anon.: Paduana Lachrymae
> Bull, J: Melancholy Pavan
> Bull, J: Melancoly Galliard
> Dowland: Lachrimae Verae
> Frescobaldi: Toccata Settima
> Gibbons, O: Pavana No. 292
> Luzzaschi: Toccata del Quarto Tono
> Picchi: Ballo alla Polacha
> Rossi, Luigi: Passacaille del sign[or]Louigi
> Storace, B: Recercar di legature
> Strozzi, G: Toccata quarta
> Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica a 4 in D minor, SwWV258
> Valente, A: Sortemeplus con alcuni fioretti


I think I've seen this go by several times, but that doesn't tell me whether it's any good


----------



## mparta

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 156375
> 
> 
> *Pergolesi: Stabat Mater & Rossell: Salve Regina*
> 
> *Giulia Semenzato (soprano), Lucile Richardot (mezzo-soprano), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi*
> 
> *Works*
> Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> Ragazzi: Sonata a quattro, Op. 1 No. 4 in F minor 'Imitatio in Salve Regina, mater misericordiae'
> Rossell: Salve a duo


Lucile Richardot sang in Gardiner's anniversary Monteverdi cycle, and they recorded the Il Ritorno. As Penelope, I found her much wanting, the sound is very countertenor like, I worry about the term masculine but that's what I heard. Then she was the nurse in L'Incoronazione di Poppea and her lullaby to Poppea after the aborted assisination attempt was the highlight of the three operas, a never to be forgotten moment of beautiful singing, held the audience in the palm of her hand.
Go figure.


----------



## Mark Dee

Comfort music (for me anyway) ....


----------



## Shaughnessy

mparta said:


> I think I've seen this go by several times, but that doesn't tell me whether it's any good


Here's a link to the complete album - Have a listen and then tell us whether it's any good -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nR871pZilbjwWz0pK0lhGFCSXciytSSdA

This is what Gramophone had to say -

"[A] sense of breath and space pervades the album, and coming in at over 80 minutes, it's shed the feeling that it's a recording at all: Rondeau presents something closer to meditation."

And from Presto Classical -

"Rondeau's cosmopolitan Anatomy of Melancholy has all the pathos and elegance which the title suggests - but there's fire in the belly too, notably in the rumbustious Picchi dances and the majestic account of Sweelinck's large-scale Fantasia Chromatica, where he summons an almost organ-like range of sonorities from his modern replica of an eighteenth-century Italian harpsichord."


----------



## Shaughnessy

mparta said:


> Lucile Richardot sang in Gardiner's anniversary Monteverdi cycle, and they recorded the Il Ritorno. As Penelope, I found her much wanting, the sound is very countertenor like, I worry about the term masculine but that's what I heard. Then she was the nurse in Coronazione di Poppea and her lullaby to Poppea after the aborted assisination attempt was the highlight of the three operas, a never to be forgotten moment of beautiful singing, held the audience in the palm of her hand.
> Go figure.


Here's a link to the complete album for this one -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nI41VFKtNcNbCwV5mmzo36bpXFJxvhuag

From BBC Music Magazine -

"To both works, Minasi and his musicians bring all the drama of Italian opera, highlighting the gamut of Baroque affects with unapologetically extravagant gestures: expressive portamentos and vivid contrasts of tempo, dynamic, colour and texture...Giulia Semenzato's voluptuous soprano offsets the more androgynous quality of Lucile Richardot's plangent mezzo."

And from Gramophone -

"Semenzato and Richardot are tremendous. Richardot's warmth offsets Semenzato's brightness, and their voices blend and twine round each other almost sensually in their duets."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various works part twenty five. A fairly brief session lasting barely an hour but the poignancy factor is perhaps more apparent as by this time Britten's health was beginning to give out after his delayed heart operation.

_Canticle V: The Death of Saint Narcissus_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):










_A Suite on English Folk Tunes: 'A time there was...'_ for chamber orchestra op.90 (1966 and 1974):










_Sacred and Profane_ - eight songs for unaccompanied mixed choir op.91 [Texts: anon. medieval English] (1974-75):










Realisation of _Lord! I Have Sinned_ by Pelham Humfreys for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):
Realisation of _Hymn to God the Father_ by Pelham Humfreys for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):
Realisation of _A Hymn on Divine Musick_ by William Croft for voice and harp/piano WoO (1975):










_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Texts: Robert Burns] (1975):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Fauré - Piano Quintets*
Fine Arts Quartet, Christina Ortiz

I prefer the piano quartets, cello sonatas, piano trio, and string quartet to these works; but Fauré is my second favorite composer of chamber music after Brahms, and I never fail to gain huge enjoyment from these elegant but passionate works.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 8
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
Blu-Spec CD


----------



## Helgi

Tonight's listening:










*Haydn: String Quartet op. 33/3*
Quatuor Mosaiques










*JS Bach: Cello Suites 1, 3 & 5*
David Watkin


----------



## Dimace

*Mozart A Paris, The Complete Parisian Mozart Compositions (1763 and 1778)* Strong CD set (4XCD) made in France.


----------



## Chilham

Gluck: Orfeo ed Eurideice

Diego Fasolis

Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emöke Baráth, I Barocchisti


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p09kw5mc
Hannah Peel clicks play on a magical wind-down playlist to send you to sleep


----------



## Biwa

Matthias Weckmann:

Complete Organ Works

Léon Berben

Lübeck, St. Jakobi 
Tangermünde, St. Stephanuskirche


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 2*


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski*: _Mini Overture_
*Kevin McKee*: _Iron Horse_
*Dana Wilson*: _Daylight at Midnight_
*Emma Gregan*: _The Sunshine Monk_
*Leonard Bernstein*: _Dance Suite_
*Thelonius Monk*: _'Round Midnight_ (arr. Pilzer)
Calliope Brass

A fantastic debut album from this stellar all-female brass quintet! Definitely recommended, especially for those who, like me, appreciate a "serious" brass quintet program, as opposed to the ubiqitous brass pops.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Mark Dee said:


> Comfort music (for me anyway) ....
> 
> View attachment 156377


It is my good fortune to live in a city in which Dame Jane Glover has been the music director for the ensemble "Music of the Baroque" for almost 20 years now.

We see her several times each year in a variety of venues as season subscribers and can safely say that we've never been disappointed or heard anything less than transcendent. She's a class act through and through - a credit to our city.

https://www.baroque.org/


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

I've long had a soft spot for this terrific, subtle work, and have a strong preference for the original, quiet ending.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Victor Bendix(1851-1926): Symphony Nº 3 in A minor, Op.25 (1895?)


----------



## Posauner

George Lloyd: Symphony No. 11
Albany Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the composer


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Symphonies

Capella Savaria, Pál Németh


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Symphony & Herminie

and Other Works

Berit Norbakken Solset (soprano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*Maurizio Pollini* - _Beethoven: The Late Piano Sonatas_


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*


That one passed me by. I have it in my head that Klemperer hated Strauss (except for Metamorphosen) but had not realised (or had forgotten, if I once knew!) there were recordings. Does he do the works justice?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> That one passed me by. I have it in my head that Klemperer hated Strauss (except for Metamorphosen) but had not realised (or had forgotten, if I once knew!) there were recordings. Does he do the works justice?


I'm glad you asked me because these Strauss recordings are very convincing and hold their own between those of Kempe, Karajan or Solti.
Structure above all of course and really impressive.
The playing of the Philharmonia orchestra is first class and the recording also leaves nothing to be desired.
Am I enthusiastic, yes, I wouldn't want to miss these recordings, but judge for yourself.


----------



## Chilham

Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1

Herbert Blomstedt

Sabine Meyer, Staatskapelle Dresden










Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2

Guy van Waas

Eric Hoeprich, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century










Weber: Clarinet Quintet

Jean Jacques Kantorow

Martin Fröst, Tapiola Sinfonietta

Edit - One more from Weber today:










Weber: Konzertstück

Michael Alexander Willens

Ronald Brautigam, Die Kölner Akademie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Benjamin Britten - twenty sixth and final part for this morning. The end of an epic and invigorating journey.

_Phaedra_ - radio cantata for soprano, strings, harpsichord and percussion op.93 [Text: adapted by Benjamin Britten from Robert Lowell's translation of Jean Racine's tragedy _Phèdre et Hippolyte_] (1975):










String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):










Eight folk song arrangements for high voice and harp WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England and Wales] (1976):










_Lachrymae_ - variations for viola and piano op.48 after the John Dowland song _'If My Complaints Could Passions Move'_, arr. for viola and strings op.48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):










_Praise we great men_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO, posth. arr. and orch. by Colin Matthews [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1976 inc.):


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

24 Preludes & Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Works for piano and orchestra

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano & Orchestra
Stravinsky: Petrushka


----------



## SanAntone

*Arvo Pärt*: _Kanon Pokajanen_
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste









*Note on ECM product page*:



> World premiere recordings of music for choir by Arvo Pärt, based on the canon of repentance of the Russian Orthodox Church. The canon had long fascinated the Estonian composer who finally decided to set it in its entirety in music written to mark the 750th anniversary of Cologne Cathedral. Pärt: 'It took over two years to compose the Kanon pokajanen, and its hold on me did not abate until I had finished the score...That may explain why this music means so much to me.'


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.8 (1957)

Concertgebouworkest Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il
mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from
Una cosa rara


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Purcell: Royal Welcome Songs for King Charles II*

*The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

Works

Purcell: Beati omnes qui timent Dominum, Z131
Purcell: Catch - Since the Duke is return'd, Z271
Purcell: Great God and just, Z186
Purcell: Let mine eyes run down with tears, Z24
Purcell: O sing unto the Lord, Z44
Purcell: Sleep, Adam, and take thy rest, Z195
Purcell: Welcome Song - Fly, bold rebellion, Z324
Purcell: Welcome, vicegerent of the mighty king, Z340

*Purcell: Royal Welcome Songs for King Charles II Album Taster*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Martini: La Fleur de Biaulte*

*Le miroir de musique, Baptiste Romain*

Works

anon.: Fortuna disperata
Martini, Johannes: Ave amator casti consilii
Martini, Johannes: Biaulx parle toujours
Martini, Johannes: De la bonne chiere
Martini, Johannes: Der newe pawer schwantcz
Martini, Johannes: Des biens d'amours
Martini, Johannes: Fortuna d'un gran tempo
Martini, Johannes: Fortuna desperata
Martini, Johannes: Helas comment aves
Martini, Johannes: J'espoir mieulx
Martini, Johannes: La fleur de biaulté
Martini, Johannes: La Martinella
Martini, Johannes: La Martinelle pittzulo
Martini, Johannes: Letatus sum
Martini, Johannes: Magnificat tertii toni
Martini, Johannes: Missa La Martinella: Agnus Dei
Martini, Johannes: Missa Ma bouche rit: Credo
Martini, Johannes: O beate Sebastiane
Martini, Johannes: Quare fremuerunt gentes
Martini, Johannes: Que je fasoye
Martini, Johannes: Sans riens du mal
Martini, Johannes: Scoen kint
Martini, Johannes: Tant que dieu voldra

*MARTINI // 'La fleur de biaulté' by Le Miroir de Musique & Baptiste Romain*






*MARTINI // 'Fortuna d'un gran tempo' by Le Miroir de Musique & Baptiste Romain*


----------



## vincula

Rewarding works for violin sooooooo beautifully played. A gem!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Vier Letzte Lieder

Gundula Janowitz

Concertgebouworkest Bernard Haitink
life recording 2 juli 1968 Holland Festival


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156405


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, op. 81
String Quintet in E flat major, op. 97

Pavel Haas Quartet
Boris Giltburg, piano
Pavel Nikl, viola

2017


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Hassan

We like to take the Golden Road to Samarkand


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin & Smetana: String Quartets

Takács Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_A gusher of Gunther_

*Schuller - Organ Concerto (Diaz/New World CD)
Schuller - Suite for Woodwind Quintet (Westwood Ww Qnt/Crystal CD)
Schuller - Piano Trio (Eakin Pf Tr/Naxos CD)
Schuller - Seven Studies on Themes by Paul Klee (Leinsdorf/RCA LP)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: String Quartet In D Major, Op.6, No.1/String Quartet In E
Flat Major, Op.6, No.3/String Quartet In E Flat Major, Op.58, No.2

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn piano concertos (and a bit of Shostakovich) - lots of enjoyment!


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Vier Letzte Lieder
> 
> Gundula Janowitz
> 
> Concertgebouworkest Bernard Haitink
> life recording 2 juli 1968 Holland Festival


Cannot find this anywhere

Actually, it's in the DG Gundula Janowitz the golden voice box. I have a thing for her and this should be an early performance and with Haitink, i would expect a marvel.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Richter playing Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Quintet in A major for clarinet and strings, K. 581
William R. Hudgins, clarinet
Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *W. A. Mozart*: Quintet in A major for clarinet and strings, K. 581
> William R. Hudgins, clarinet
> Boston Symphony Chamber Players


Never seen this, their Schubert octet has always been a favorite. That would have been with Bud Wright as clarinet, great player.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Études pour piano (premier livre)
Études pour piano (deuxième livre)
Musica ricercata
Études pour piano (extrait du troisième livre

Pierre Laurant Aimard , piano


----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Conrad2

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Olivier Messiaen and Tashi Quartet
RCA Gold Seal
1988


----------



## Enthusiast

More Hindemith ... concertos 1, 2 (piano), 4 (violin) and 5 (viola).


----------



## Malx

I have just purchased and received four volumes (6 discs) of the live JEG Bach Cantata recordings in mint condition from ebay for a fair price.
Today I have listened to four Cantatas at various times during the day, those works making up the first disc of the two disc set pictured below (volume 8).

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 138 / BWV 99 / BWV 51 / BWV 100 - Malin Hartelius (soprano), William Towers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass), The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*










I love the presentation - a decent booklet and notes complete with text and translations in a mini hardback book type case that fits in with standard jewel cases on the shelves.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part one of two tonight.

Falla was one of those fastidious composers who didn't leave us with an enormous amount of music but, as with Ravel, Berg, Dukas etc. most of what we do have is to be savoured - only some of the Conservatory-era piano pieces here are of comparatively minor interest.

Virtually all of the important works will be included in these two sessions, but I would one day like to compliment them with a recording on CD of _Atlántida_, the large-scale cantata-cum-opera which the composer laboured over in vain for 20 years. Barely half of the music for _Atlántida_ was written, and almost all of that was un-orchestrated, by the time Falla's health failed him. Just before his death he entrusted Ernesto Halffter with the unenviable task of hammering a version of _Atlántida_ into performable shape from a mountain of sketches and ideas - a job which ended up taking another 16 years!

_Nocturno_ for piano (1896):
_Mazurka_ in C-minor for piano (1899):
_Serenata andaluza_ for piano (1900):
_Canción_ for piano (1900):
_Vals capricho_ for piano (1900):
_Serenata_ for piano (1901):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ [_The Gnomes' Procession_] for piano (1901):
_Allegro de concierto_ for piano (1903-04):
_Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_], arr. for piano (orig. 1904-05 - arr. ????):
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c. 1906-09):










_La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] - 'lyric drama' in two acts [Libretto: Carlos Fernández-Shaw] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):










_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_or _The Bewitched Love_] - 'gitaneria' for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra [Libretto: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1914-15):










_Interludio y Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano *** (c. 1906-09):
_Siete canciones populares españolas_ [_Seven Spanish Folk Songs_] for voice and piano (1914):

(*** performed by Alicia de Larrocha - unmissable even though I enjoyed the other recording by Benita Meshulam)


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Faure: Piano Quintets 1 & 2. Eric La Sage Quatuor Ebene










Szymanowski Symphony No. 2 & 4. Gardner BBC










Mozart: Prussian Quartets. Klenke Quartett.










Saint-Saens: Piano Trios Florestan Trio










Brahms: Symphony No. 3. Wand, NDR.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Tragic Overture_, Op. 81; _Schicksalslied_, Op. 54; Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Ernst-Senff-Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Quite a wonderful Brahms program.


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks to Allegro Con Brio!

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Friere, Chailly, Gewandhausorchester

This is a terrific performance.


----------



## 13hm13

Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra - Robert Craft

Monn CC ....


----------



## atsizat




----------



## jim prideaux

Nott and the Bamberg S.O.

Schubert-1st Symphony.


----------



## mparta

Not exactly a radical choice but I got it because I've never heard it before 

Interesting. For a work I've known so long I think I'd need more than one hearing to digest it.

Great playing.


----------



## SanAntone

*chopin | mazurkas | janusz oleiniczak*


----------



## Bkeske

Anthony Collins conduct Elgar- Falstaff & Bliss conducts Bliss - A Colour Symphony. London Symphony Orchestra. DECCA 1971

View attachment 156420


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)

Erin Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op 40

Four Last Songs, op posth.
-Felicity Lott, soprano

-Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi

On Chandos Records (London, England), from 1987


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphonies in A & F. Orchestre National De La R.T.F. Angel 1975

View attachment 156421


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Cannot find this anywhere
> 
> Actually, it's in the DG Gundula Janowitz the golden voice box. I have a thing for her and this should be an early performance and with Haitink, i would expect a marvel.


It is indeed in the DG box ,and it is a great recording.


----------



## pmsummer

STEVE REICH
_Clapping Music - Mallet Phase - Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ - Quartet_
*Steve Reich*
Nexus
Sō Percussion
_
Nexus_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
> 
> Erin Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op 40
> 
> Four Last Songs, op posth.
> -Felicity Lott, soprano
> 
> -Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi
> 
> On Chandos Records (London, England), from 1987


What are the odds.


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: String Quartets Nos. 1-3

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 1 .... on this LP ....

Kalliwoda / Tomasek - Petr Toperczer, Prague Symphony Orch, Jindrich Rohan ‎- Symphony No. 1 / Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark: Prometheus Bound Overture & Rustic Wedding Symphony

Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## vincula

Dusting off some glorious vinyl triggered by a thread on Beethoven's no.7 here on TC. Took me a while to spot it on the shelves. Still sounds as impressive as I recall.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Franck, Ruzicka & Saint-Saëns

Valentin Radutiu (cello) & Per Rundberg (piano)

Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Ruzicka: RECITAVO
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Merl

Such a great recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63

Sung in German

Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## Chilham

Finishing off listening from yesterday evening:










Bach: Cantata 21

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent, La Chapelle Royale

Lined up for today:










Weber: Der Freischütz

Marek Janowski

Lise Davidsen, Andreas Schager, Sofia Fomina, Alan Held, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra










Schubert: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest

Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part two of two for this morning and early afternoon.

_Three dances from the ballet_ _El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] for orchestra, arr. for piano (orig. by 1919 - arr. ????)
_Fantasía Bética_ for piano (1919):
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar, arr. for piano (1920):
_Danza ritual del fuego_ from the ballet _El Amor Brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_ or _The Bewitched Love_], arr. for piano (1914-15 - arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ [_Song of the Volga Boatmen_] for piano (1922):
_Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):










_El retablo de maese Pedro_ [_Master Peter's Puppet Show_] - 'puppet-opera' in one act with prologue and epilogue [Libretto: Manuel de Falla, after an episode from _Don Quixote_ by Miguel de Cervantes (1919-23):










_Noches en los jardines de España_ [_Nights in the Gardens of Spain_] - suite for piano and orchestra (1909-16):
_El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] - ballet in two acts [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra, after the novel by Pedro Antonio de Alarcón] (1916-17 - rev. 1917-19):
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar (1920):
_Psyché_ - song for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola and cello [Text: Georges Jean-Aubry] (1924):
_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_ or _The Bewitched Love_] - 'ballet pantomímico' in one act, revised version of the original 'gitanera' [Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (orig. 1914-15 - rev. 1924):
Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello (c. 1923-26):


----------



## SanAntone

erik satie | gymnopédies | reinbert de leeuw









Possibly the slowest versions of these works. The protracted tempo forces the listener to hear these over-exposed works with fresh ears.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An exciting performance of Berlioz's endlessly fascinating _Symphonie Fantastique_ is here preceded by a terrific performance of Dutilleux's _Métaboles_.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> The Mahler project - box with Michael Tilson Tomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday symphonies 1 and 2.
> This morning symphonies 3 and 4.


Continuing...

Yesterday symphonies 8 and 9
Today the adagio from symphony 10 and Das Lied von der Erde

DLVDE is my favourite piece of music, and this rendition (opting for the Tenor+Baritone version, Skelton and Hampson) is one of the very best I have heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic Russia

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Wiener
Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti

Borodin: Prince Igor Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1971-12-29
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Royal Welcome Songs for King Charles II Volume II
*
*The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

Works

Purcell: From hardy climes and dangerous toils of war (for the wedding of Prince George and Princess Anne, 1683)
Purcell: From silent shades ('Bess of Bedlam') Z370
Purcell: Hear my prayer, O Lord, Z15
Purcell: In thee, O Lord, do I put my trust, Z16
Purcell: Lord, how long wilt thou be angry?, Z25
Purcell: O solitude, my sweetest choice, Z406
Purcell: Of all the instruments that are, Z263
Purcell: Pavan for Three Violins and Bass in G minor - Z752
Purcell: Plung'd in the confines of despair, Z142
Purcell: Welcome to all the pleasures (from Ode for St Cecilia's Day 1683), Z339


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Music For the King of Scots*

*Binchois Consort, Andrew Kirkman*

Works

anon.: Dilexisti iustitiam
anon.: Horrendo subdenda rotarum machinamento
anon.: Magnificat
Cornysh the elder: Ave Maria Mater Dei


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symhony No.4

Margaret Ritchie

*Franck*

Psyché Poème Symphonique


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday's great enjoyment of Ludus Tonalis (Hindemith) seemed to lead me here.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> It is indeed in the DG box ,and it is a great recording.


Just to admit silliness, I was prowling through my disc shelf for some stravinsky and the last Strauss disc before Stravinsky was-- yep.

The recording isn't great, I think, but I was very impressed that there was a sense given of more voice than I recall in other circumstances. She sings well but i'd go back to the recording with von Karajan just as a better recording. The version I have, by the way, is with a very good Don Quixote with Tibor Machula.


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> Finishing off listening from yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach: Cantata 21
> 
> Philippe Herreweghe
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent, La Chapelle Royale
> 
> Lined up for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weber: Der Freischütz
> 
> Marek Janowski
> 
> Lise Davidsen, Andreas Schager, Sofia Fomina, Alan Held, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> Concertgebouworkest
> 
> Schubert: Symphony No. 5
> 
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> Concertgebouworkest


Always wonderful Herreweghe and I really like Harnoncourt's (indestructible) Schubert symphonies, but....

How is the Freischuetz?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156437


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for Strings in C major, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence in D minor, op. 70

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Philippe Entremont

1991


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Just to admit silliness, I was prowling through my disc shelf for some stravinsky and the last Strauss disc before Stravinsky was-- yep.
> 
> The recording isn't great, I think, but I was very impressed that there was a sense given of more voice than I recall in other circumstances. She sings well but i'd go back to the recording with von Karajan just as a better recording. The version I have, by the way, is with a very good Don Quixote with Tibor Machula.


 It is a good performance but I agree with your preference for the recording with Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque

Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I'm staying a bit longer with Mahler

Das Lied von der Erde

Nan Merriman,mezzosopraan
Ernst Haefliger tenor

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 12 Op 127 - Cuarteto Casals.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Eroica Variations; Bagatelles Op.126, 6 Ecossaises WoO 83, 6 Piano Variations in F Op.34, etc.

Alfred Brendel piano


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Le rivali concordi" (Faslolis/Decca)
Vivaldi - Mandolin Concerto, RV425 (Biondi/Virgin)
Schieferdecker - Concert #1 from "Concerts musicaux" (Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin/Hamonia mundi)
Muffat - Converto grosso #6 from "Ausserlesne Instrumental-Music" (Nemeth/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The death of reason ... seems appropriate for these times.


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> Always wonderful Herreweghe and I really like Harnoncourt's (indestructible) Schubert symphonies, but....
> 
> How is the Freischuetz?


I love it. I understand it was criticised for being slow-paced, and bear in mind I have nothing to compare it to being n00b, no frame of reference, but I found it enchanting and atmospheric. This was my second listen through. If it is, "Pedestrian", as the critics blasted it, then I'm all for that.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's been a while since I played this one - not sure why as its marvellous.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Alto Rhapsody_, Op. 53; Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Marjana Lipovšek
Ernst Senff Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Sticking for a bit with Abbado's Brahms, which I adore for its presentation of great humanity and warmth, without diminished intensity. It's certainly not the only way to do Brahms, but I'm awfully glad we have it.


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)

Also Sprach Zarathustra, op 30

Don Juan, op 20

Two Songs (orch. Strauss)
Muttertandelei, op 43, no 2
Cacilie op 27
- Felicity Lott, soprano

-Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi

On Chandos Records (London, England), from 1987


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

My next few days will all Rihm-filled. Today I started off with these violin "concertos"









and volume 2 with Gesungene Zeit, Lichtes Spiel and COLL'ARCO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enrique Granados - a leisurely trawl through six discs of his piano works over the course of this evening and tomorrow.

_6 Estudios expresivos en Forma de Piezas fáciles_ [_Six Expressive Studies in the Form of Easy Pieces_] (????)
_Estudio_ (????):
_Barcarola_ (????):
_Danza característica_ (????):
_Dos gavotas_ (????):
_12 Danzas españolas_ (1890):
_Mazurka_ (1890):
_Carezza_ [_Caress_] (c. 1891):
_Oriental, Canción variada, Intermedio y Final_ (1892):
_Cartas de amor_ [_Love Letters_] - four pieces (1892 inc.):
_Valses poéticos_ - nine pieces (1895):
_Seis Piezas sobre Cantos populares españoles_ [_Six Pieces on Spanish Folk Songs_] (c. 1900):
_Rapsodía aragonesa_ (1901):
_Allegro de Concierto_ (1904):
_Escenas románticas_ - six pieces (1904):
Cuentos de la Juventud [_Youthful Stories_] - ten pieces (c. 1906):
_Goyescas: Los majos enamorados_ [_The Gallants in Love_] - six pieces (1909-11):
_Dos impromtus_ (1912):
_El jardí d'Elisenda_ [The Garden of Elisenda] - four pieces (1912):
_Escenas poéticas_ part one - three pieces (1912):
_Escenas poéticas_ part two - four pieces (1912):
_Bocetos: Colección de Obras fáciles_ [_Sketches: Collection of Easy Pieces_] - four pieces (c. 1912-13 inc.):
_Paisaje_ [_Landscape_] (by 1913):
_Libro de horas_ [_The Book of Hours_] - three pieces (1913 - inc.):
_El pelele_ [_The Puppet_] - piece usually added to the _Goyescas_ suite (1914):
_A la Cubana_ - two pieces (1914):
_Valse de concert_ (1914)
_Dos danzas españolas_ (1915):
_Intermezzo_ from the opera _Goyescas_ for orchestra, arr. for piano (orig. 1913-15 - arr. 1916):
_Marche militaire_ (1915):
_Capricho español_ (c. 1915)
_Reverie-Improvisation_ (c. 1916):
_Países soñados_ [_Dream Lands_] - one completed piece (By 1916 inc.):


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two quintets.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn, Op. 56a; _Nänie_, Op. 82; Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000x0pz








Pianist Claire Huangci joins Festival Strings Lucerne in Chopin's Second Piano Concerto. Jonathan Swain presents.

12:31 AM
Franz Schreker (1878-1934)
Scherzo for String Orchestra
Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds (conductor)

12:38 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, op. 21
Claire Huangci (piano), Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds (conductor)

01:11 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Bilder aus Osten, op. 66
Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds (conductor)

01:33 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
String Serenade in E, op. 22
Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds (conductor)

02:01 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856), Johan Svendsen (arranger)
Abendlied, op. 85/12
Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds (conductor)

02:05 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
String Trio in G major, Op 9 no 1
Trio Aristos

02:31 AM
Antonin Liehmann (1808-1878)
Mass for soloists, chorus, organ and orchestra No.1 in D minor
Lenka Skornickova (soprano), Olga Kodesova (alto), Damiano Binetti (tenor), Ilja Prokop (bass), Radek Rejsek (organ), Czech Radio Choir, Pilsen Radio Orchestra, Josef Hercl (conductor)

03:12 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Quartet in G major (K.387)
Orford String Quartet

03:43 AM
Franz Doppler (1821-1883)
Fantaisie pastorale hongroise, Op 26
Ivica Gabrisova-Encingerova (flute), Matej Vrabel (piano)

03:53 AM
Howard Cable (1920-2016)
The Banks of Newfoundland
Hannaford Street Silver Band, Stephen Chenette (conductor)

04:01 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Barcarolle, Op 60
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)

04:10 AM
Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)
Egyptischer March Op 335
Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Roman Zeilinger (conductor)

04:14 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
Danzon Cubano vers. for 2 pianos
Aglika Genova (piano), Liuben Dimitrov (piano)

04:21 AM
Johann Christian Bach (1735-1782)
Quintet for flute, oboe, violin, viola & basso continuo (Op.11 No.2) in G major
Les Adieux

04:31 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Overture - Nabucco
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Alun Francis (conductor)

04:39 AM
Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
Sonata in D minor Fugue (K.41); Presto (K. 18)
Eduardo Lopez Banzo (harpsichord)

04:48 AM
Willem Kersters (1929-1998), Paul van Ostaijen (author)
Hulde aan Paul (Op.79)
Flemish Radio Choir, Vic Nees (conductor)

04:58 AM
Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1684)
Sinfonia Quinta
Tafelmusik Baroque Soloists

05:08 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
8 Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano'
Hyong-Sup Kim (oboe), Ja-Eun Ku (piano)

05:18 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
3 Characteristic Pieces
Sofia Soloists Chamber Ensemble, Vassil Kazandjiev (conductor)

05:28 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
4 Gesänge, Op 32
Ruud van der Meer (baritone), Rudolf Jansen (piano)

05:38 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Suite no 2 for 2 pianos, Op 17
Ouellet-Murray Duo (piano duo)

06:03 AM
Ludvig Norman (1831-1885)
String Sextet in A major (Op.18) (1850)
Stockholm String Sextet (sextet)


----------



## Dimace

*Bella Mikhaylovna* is a very fine pianist and lady. I met her once at the early 90' and I was impressed from her skills and her character. I consider her as an extra ordinary romantic pianist and this CD with Chopin's Piano Concertos show us why. Super sweet interpretation, nice score reading, clear pedaling and flowless technic. I'm not saying that Bella is Samson, (nobody is and will be) but is true great Chopin interpreter. (LSO and Neville, as always TOP!)


----------



## bharbeke

I am catching up on over a month of this thread, so if you see one of your old posts getting a like, that is why.

This Mozart oboe quartet is a very fine way to spend a quarter hour for anyone who likes chamber music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 1*

This doesn't have David Hurwitz's seal of approval. I really don't care. Though the sound could be a little better.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156447


*Léo Delibes*

Lakmé

Choeur & Orchestre du Dapitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1998


----------



## Merl

Dohnanyi's Mendy 3rd and a gin and tonic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Preludes*

For some reason, Chopin doesn't speak to me, but the Chopin-influenced Scriabin preludes do. Now I don't feel so bad about neglecting Chopin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 5. Philharmonia Orchestra. Anghel 1962

View attachment 156451


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico

Despres: El Grillo
Despres: Missa Pange Lingua
Despres: Virgo salutiferi
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## 13hm13

Thx to the person in the Hurwitz thread for suggesting this ....

Beethoven: The Amnesty 1976 International Concert; Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9; Overtures; String Quartet Arr .; Missa solemnis


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata & Fugue BWV 565 [Simon Preston]


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Bruckner - Symphony No 9. The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1965

View attachment 156454


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler, Leopold Ludwig, The London Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 9 In D Minor (1959 recording)


----------



## Gothos

Cuarteto Latinamericano

CD 1
String Quartet No.6 (1938)

String Quartet No.1 (1915)

String Quartet No.17 (1957)


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3

German Chamber Academy, Johannes Goritzki

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin), Terje Kram (chorus master), Oslo Philharmonic Chorus, Barbara Hendricks (soprano)


----------



## Rogerx

Widor: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 10

Daniel Chorzempa (organ)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Piano Quartet in A Minor • Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Rigoletto

Renato Bruson (Rigoletto), Andrea Rost (Gilda), Roberto Alagna (Il Duca di Montova), Dimitri Kavrakos (Sparafucile), Mariana Pentcheva (Maddalena), Giorgio Giuseppini (Monterone), Antonella Trevisan (Giovanna), Silvestro Sammaritano (Marullo), Ernesto Gavazzi (Borsa), Antonio de Gobbi (Conte di Ceprano)

Coro del Teatro alla Scala
Milan La Scala Chorus
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Chilham

Got to fit my listening in today around chores and watching rugby. I'm also 'chef' tonight. I wonder which of these works best for cooking up a storm in the kitchen.










Franck: Symphony in D

Philippe Herreweghe

Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Schubert: Symphony No. 6 "Little"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest

Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest










Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14

Paul Lewis










Elgar: Enigma Variations

Sir Colin Davis

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Martha Argerich has now reached the respectable age of 80 and what a wealth of beautiful recordings she has left us.
From her rich discography I choose this one today.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Not my favourite recording but it goes down well enough.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Corps - Concerto pour piano et ensemble" by Raphaël Cendo after a thread her on "saturationist composers ++" Love it! It sounds really modern and that makes my brain active. Nice


----------



## Rogerx

Walton, Pärt, Bruch

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Markus Poschner

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Pärt: Fratres for Viola & Orchestra
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## Shaughnessy

*British Guitar Music
*
*Graham Devine (guitar)*

Works

Bennett, R R: Five Impromptus
Berkeley, L: Quatre Pièces pour la guitare, Op. post.
Berkeley, L: Sonatina for Guitar, Op. 52, No. 1
Berkeley, L: Theme and Variations for Guitar, Op. 77
Davies, Peter Maxwell: Farewell to Stromness
Rawsthorne, A: Elegy
Walton: Five Bagatelles for solo guitar









*British Guitar Music Vol. 2*

*Graham Devine (guitar)*

Works

Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70
Dowland: Mr John Langton's Pavan
Maw, N: Music of Memory
Rutter: Suite Antique for flute, harpsichord and strings
Scott, C: Guitar Sonatina


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Royal Welcome Songs for King Charles II Volume III*

*Ben Davies, George Pooley, Daniel Collins, Katy Hill, Stuart Young, Mark Dobell, Kirsty Hopkins, Jeremy Budd (tenor)

The Sixteen, The Sixteen Orchestra, Harry Christophers*

_"Christophers has here programmed as deftly as Purcell wrote...The performers are few - eight vocalists, two recorders, a 12-string band plus continuo - fleet and wonderfully bold. In laments, the singers swell sustained notes with their melancholy; in snappy imitation, they make cascading motives sparkle...The band is even better, etching contrapuntal subjects incisively and driving tempos with urgency.
4 out of 5 stars"_
- BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 20 & 25

NDR Sinfonieorchester
Cord Garben

Live recording


----------



## Malx

A bit of a mixture this morning.

*J S Bach, Cantata BWV 161 'Komm, du süsse Todesstunde' - Thomas Guthrie (bass), Mark Padmore (tenor), Katherine Fuge (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*

*Chopin, Recital live at Carnegie Hall Vol 1 - Evgeny Kissin.*

*Boccherini, Symphony in D minor Op 12/4 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.*
(for the Saturday Symphony)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Enthusiast

Excellent Brahms: the second sextet is particularly beautiful.


----------



## Mark Dee

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 - Allegro Scherzando - Idil Beret (piano); Philharmonia; James Loughran

One of many fine selections from this 1994 sampler disc.


----------



## Merl

Reminder to play this one.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156470


*Niccolò Paganini*

24 Caprices for solo violin

Julia Fischer, violin

2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart quartets ... and I'm still in the mood for more.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Merl

After Verlklarte Nacht I thought another sextet recording was in order. Always enjoyed this one


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

A lot of people gush over Kletzki's Beethoven, but I guess I'm looking for something different. There seems to be a fussiness about his interpretation, and I prefer go-for-it energy. But that's just me.


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts harp concertos

* Saint-Saëns - Morceau De Concert Pour Harpe Avec Accompagnement D'Orchestre, Op. 154
* Tailleferre - Concertino Pour Harpe Et Orchestre
* Ginastera - Concierto Para Arpa Y Orquesta (Revidierte Fassung Von 1968 • Revised Version From 1968 )

Orchestre National De La R.T.F. Deutsche Grammophon 1970

View attachment 156473


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart quartets ... this time from the Jerusalem Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quintets No 2 and Clarinet Quintet

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## George O

Leos Janacek (1854-1928)

Sinfonietta

Taras Bulba

The Vienna Philharmonic / Sir Charles Mackerras

On London (New York, New York), from 1981


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 94-112

I must confess that I took this CD at random,no problem because they are mostly very very fine.


----------



## Conrad2

Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Seiji Ozawa
Deutsche Grammophon
1987


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "La locandiera" (Bamert/Chandos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #22 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Malx

I hadn't played Mahler for a while so here we go.

*Mahler Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to the wonderful Talich Quartet ... . Two quartets and Chansons Madécasses


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

From June 1943 with the requisite frisson.


----------



## Mark Dee

Urgh .... the weekend is my 'vinyl treat' time, but today ..... urgh .... terrible pressing, awful sound quality. If you can imagine how Radio 3 used to sound on 247 metres Medium Wave, it was worse. I tolerated Side A but only managed a few minutes of Side B before I realised it wouldn't get any better. Don't know whether to chuck this away or find a charity shop that takes vinyl. But I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. I knew that Allied/ARC/Saga were sometimes dodgy but this .... urgh ... probably a fake orchestra and fake conductor too. Just ... urgh ....


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Today's performances:

View attachment 156479

View attachment 156480


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Machen wir ein bisschen weiter mit Rihm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Les Biches
*

This reminds me of Erik Satie if he'd known how to properly orchestrate.


----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 4 
Giuseppe Sinopoli & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Vronsky

Claude Debussy: Estampes, Suite Bergamasque, Children's Coner & other works
Alexis Weissenberg


----------



## 13hm13

Jon Tolansky Audio Interviews with Charles Mackerras

https://www.mackerraslegacy.com/category/tolansky-interviews/









About 1.75 hrs total beginning with the first in the series:



> This interview with Sir Charles Mackerras, recorded at his London home in 2004, has been especially edited for MackerrasLegacy.com by Jon Tolansky. It was originally made for a radio feature that included some recorded music items that are occasionally referred to by the interviewer, but which, for copyright reasons, are omitted here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

1947 with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## SanAntone

*CHOPIN*

I created individual playlists with each containing dozens of recordings by different pianists for the _Mazurkas_, _Nocturnes_, _Polonaises_, _Préludes_ and _Waltzes_. I collected them into one Playlist Folder and can either shuffle across all the playlists or one at a time.

It's been a very enjoyable experience of the music by a composer that I hardly ever listen to.

Right now I'm listening to the _Mazurkas_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Preludes, Op. 17 and 22*


----------



## Bkeske

Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello. London 1964

View attachment 156488


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Les Biches
> *
> 
> _This reminds me of Erik Satie if he'd known how to properly orchestrate. _


Quote of the day. :lol:


----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Sibelius - Concerto In D Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 47 & Karelia Suite, Op. 11. The Philadelphia Orchestra w/ Isaak Stern, violin. Columbia Masterworks 1970

View attachment 156491


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Akademische Festouvertüre_, Op. 80; _Gesang der Parzen_, Op. 89; Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## 13hm13

CD2 in this box set:

The Warner Recordings 1934-1970/George Szell


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Händel - Concerto No 1 In B Flat, Concerto No 2 In F, & Concerto No 3 In F. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 1980 Netherlands

View attachment 156492


----------



## WVdave

Itzhak Perlman, Samuel Sanders
Bits And Pieces
EMI Classics - D 100278, CD, Album, Club Edition, Reissue, US, 1994.


----------



## mparta

So listening or watching YouTubes of Beethoven Op. 101 sonata, since I've been busting my hump trying to master it.

it is a brute with technical challenges that are nothing like anything that had come in the sonatas before. But it is just a gorgeous piece and despite the terrors, I love playing it.

So there's a YouTube video of Gilels. Always a master in this literature, but a very Russian approach, which is both a musical thing and a technique that serves this view.

Then Arrau's from his Philips set, and I am a bit surprised by what I hear as some technical fallibility, again taking into account that this is a knuckle-busting piece. Arrau edited Beethoven Sonatas for Peters (?) and his notes, fingerings are pretty idiosyncratic in my view. His technique was just unusual, as is his sound world. But a very great musician, among the greatest, and very dedicated Beethoven player.

There are even performances by Horowitz and Martha Argerich, and I did not know she played Beethoven sonatas. So that is to look forward to.

And of course Andras Schiff's lectures from England. Always enlightening, with discussions about things that count in the world of the changes of instruments during Beethoven's day and to ours. And he says that the last movement is really hard and he has to practice it. One of the difficulties is the placement of trials, which often have to played with less than optimal finger combinations (Arrau, for whatever reason, has a lot of 4/1 combinations, which I've never done in my life). For the little of them that he plays in his lecture, Schiff really makes of buzzsaw meal of them. They're crucial but because they're oddly placed, there are more than one way of playing them, and there is even some inconsistency (I think ) in the way they're notated that makes for questions.

Great piece of music. Someday I will have it in my hands. i hope.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Ottavio Dantone (harpsichord), Michala
Petri (recorder) & Reinhold Friedrich (trumpet)

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Fantaisie, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata, La Mer

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No.13


----------



## 13hm13

Lemba PC on ...










Artur Kapp, Mihkel Lüdig and Artur Lemba: Orchestral Works--- 
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Duo for Violin and Violoncello, Op. 7 - Dvořák: Piano Trio, Op. 90 'Dumky'

Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alexander Lonquich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms

William Youn (piano), Nils Mönkemeyer (viola), Signum Quartett

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4 in F sharp minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 16 in F minor
Brahms: Viola Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Brahms: Viola Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2


----------



## Chilham

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle

Antonio Pappano

Coro Dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia










Rossini: Stabat Mater

Antonio Pappano

Anna Netrebko, Joyce DiDonato, Lawrence Brownlee, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro Dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia










Handel: 12 Concerto Grossi

Martin Gester

Arte dei Suonatori

I'd quite like to get to Abel's Drexel Manuscript this evening but that's a lot of listening for one day. We'll see how we go.


----------



## vincula

A calm but swinging Sunday morning with *Sibelius' no. 6*

Finally approaching the end of this term and broadening my summer smile 






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos

Guido Schiefen (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Piano Trios, Vol. 1

Kungsbacka Piano Trio


----------



## Enthusiast

Bkeske said:


> Ormandy conducts Sibelius - Concerto In D Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 47 & Karelia Suite, Op. 11. The Philadelphia Orchestra w/ Isaak Stern, violin. Columbia Masterworks 1970
> 
> View attachment 156491


These covers you keep posting sometimes remind me of LPs I had as a child who treasured them. This is one but I remember the "frame" around the picture of Stern as being more green.


----------



## Enthusiast

Still with Mozart quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156501


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6, nos. 5-8

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1982


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven piano sonatas - op. 26; op. 27/2; op. 28; op. 31/2. The Pastoral (op. 28) is a particularly strong performance.


----------



## fbjim

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> A lot of people gush over Kletzki's Beethoven, but I guess I'm looking for something different. There seems to be a fussiness about his interpretation, and I prefer go-for-it energy. But that's just me.
> 
> View attachment 156472


The best thing about this performance is the mixing for the soloists. That "O freunde" always hits me like a ton of bricks. It's always a relative disappointment to hear one afterwards where the soloists just seem in the background somewhere.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Preludes, Opus 33 and 35*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Beethoven piano sonatas - op. 26; op. 27/2; op. 28; op. 31/2. The Pastoral (op. 28) is a particularly strong performance.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'm always up for another Beethoven piano sonatas interpretation. But what's with the cover photo? He is obviously not amused.

Anyway, I'm listening to the Pastoral on Spotify.


----------



## Vasks

_Baroque through the 20th Century lens of orchestrators_

*Handel/Elgar - Overture to "Chandos Anthem #2" (Gibson/Chandos)
Henze - Telemanniana (Albrecht/Koch Schwann)
R. Strauss - Couperin - Tanzsuite (Leinsdorf/ASV)
Bach/Stokowski - Toccata and Fugue in D minor (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - String Quartets Nos.7 & 9

Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini symphonies Op. 12/4-6


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and this morning some great old warhorse recordings by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra:



































While a Eugene Ormandy recording might not always be the BEST recording; it can almost always be counted on to be good enough with hardly a bad apple in Ormandy's entire and very extensive oeuvre. The maestro held the reigns at the Philadelphia Orchestra for decades and created a "Philadelphia sound" that was smooth and reliable. Back in the early 1980s, I built my collection of standard repertoire classical recordings largely on reissues from the CBS and RCA budget lines and Ormandy's Golden Age recordings were present in both camps. The above are all quality recordings. The Brahms _Double Concerto_ is very warm and bright with the outstanding Isaac Stern and Leonard Rose in tow. The Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov are well-seasoned sweeping and dramatic but not over-the-top. The Respighi is exemplar, and the Beethoven _9th_ featuring the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and soloists is an underrated rendition that does more than hold it's own against innumerable rival recordings with Ormandy bringing forth a very lyrical Beethoven experience.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony 36 & 38

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Merl

SQ no. 3. First of many.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Third Sunday after Trinity
_Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis_, BWV 21
_Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder_, BWV 135
Concerto for flute, violin, and harpsichord in A minor, BWV 1044
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Vernon Kirk, Jonathan Brown
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's great string trio ...


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Yesterday and this morning some great old warhorse recordings by Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra:
> 
> View attachment 156503
> View attachment 156504
> 
> View attachment 156505
> View attachment 156506
> 
> View attachment 156507
> 
> 
> While a Eugene Ormandy recording might not always be the BEST recording; it can almost always be counted on to be good enough with hardly a bad apple in Ormandy's entire and very extensive oeuvre. The maestro held the reigns at the Philadelphia Orchestra for decades and created a "Philadelphia sound" that was smooth and reliable. Back in the early 1980s, I built my collection of standard repertoire classical recordings largely on reissues from the CBS and RCA budget lines and Ormandy's Golden Age recordings were present in both camps. The above are all quality recordings. The Brahms _Double Concerto_ is very warm and bright with the outstanding Isaac Stern and Leonard Rose in tow. The Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov are well-seasoned sweeping and dramatic but not over-the-top. The Respighi is exemplar, and the Beethoven _9th_ featuring the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and soloists is an underrated rendition that does more than hold it's own against innumerable rival recordings with Ormandy bringing forth a very lyrical Beethoven experience.


Review of a 120 CD set of Ormandy's (I think prestereo) recordings in the NYTimes this week. When I was young I always thought the playing and sound were spectacular but I almost never come back to it. I don't know how to figure that into the general "being manipulated by the media machine" idea, was I manipulated into listening thing or have I been manipulated out now? or both?

ouch.

PS: and just saying, the NYTimes does still tend to gush when the Philadelphia orchestra plays Carnegie Hall. And for the 3-4 times I've heard them-- for what it's worth, the greatest/most beautiful orchestra sound I've ever heard was the opening of the Mahler 3rd with Eschenbach with them in Carnegie. I think they still have that, although I've heard them in their own hall 3-4 times and liked it but I'm not crazy about the hall. It was a big deal to go to Philadelphia, though, and hear them play Pictures from an Exhibition. Big deal.


----------



## cougarjuno

Horowitz's favorite Chopin -- better than Rubinstein, or just different?


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor (unnumbered)
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

It's a crying shame that this excellent work gets left out of so many "Complete Bruckner Symphonies" cycles. Stan and the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra are stunning in this, as in almost everything they did together.


----------



## Enthusiast

First hearing of this. Not sure yet ...


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor (unnumbered)
> Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> It's a crying shame that this excellent work gets left out of so many "Complete Bruckner Symphonies" cycles. Stan and the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra are stunning in this, as in almost everything they did together.


The nullte was a piece I'd never heard until i bought the Solti/CSO box and now I've listened enough to like it. Not earth shattering but a good piece worth the occasional run. I still don't have any idea what the 00 is, there is such a thing, yes?


----------



## SanAntone

szymanowski | masques mazurkas variations | patricia arauzo


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> I still don't have any idea what the 00 is, there is such a thing, yes?


Yes, sometimes it's called the "Study Symphony"; a Symphony in F minor, in fact it was Bruckner's first attempt at a symphony. It's definitely worth hearing. There are less worthy pieces that are considered standard repertoire.

ETA: I never myself use the "No. 0" or "No. 00" designations; they are inauthentic and give the wrong idea about the worth of these symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to blow the dust off Dick Cartwright's Big Ten for the first time this year. Part one tonight.

_Der fliegende Holländer_ [_The Flying Dutchman_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto and music: 1840-41):


----------



## Knorf

*Roberto Gerhard*: _Pandora Suite_, Symphony No. 4 "New York"
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Matthias Bamert


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Boccherini: Symphony No. 4. For Saturday Symphony. Delightful.










Bach: Cantatas for the Third Sunday after trinity BWV 21, 135. Gardiner et al










Mahler: Symphony No. 5. Karajan Berlin










Bruckner: Symphonies 4, 7. Jochum, Berlin










Mozart: Die Zauberflote. Rene Jacobs, Akademie fur Alte Musik, Daniel Behle, Marlis Petersen, others.


----------



## Tristan

*Chopin *- Scherzo No. 2 in Bb minor, Op. 31









as well as a Rubinstein recording of the same piece on Youtube.

There's part in the middle of this scherzo (3:55 in this video 



) that's just the most exquisite thing I've ever heard. I can't believe I feel like I'm hearing this for the first time.


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Festival Overture & Capriccio Italien plus Beethoven! 'Wellington's Victory' * on Mercury








These are the famed 'Mercury Living Presence' recordings.

Not great music, but quite good fun I suppose.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156520


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi

2006


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak - Symphony No. 8 and Wagner - Parsifal: Prelude & Good Friday Spell* Columbia Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bruno Walter on CBS









Dvorak's Symphony No. 8 is probably my favourite Dvorak symphony - positive uplifting music.

The Wagner orchestral music from Parsifal is also a favourite. Much as I like the whole opera I have to admit playing these 'excerpts' is frequently a more enticing (and practical) proposition.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr 3 - (1877 (Nowak) version, with 1876 adagio)
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänska


----------



## Chilham

Abel: 27 Pieces for Viola da Gamba

Petr Wagner


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme* Rostropovich and the Berlin Philharmonic conduted by Karajan on DG









A classic account of the Dvorak Cello Concerto.


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 10. It's taken me a long time to warm to this.









Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra (Warsaw Phil), Paroles Tissees (London Sinfonietta), Symphony no 3 (Berlin Phil conducted by the composer). The symphony is remarkable. 









Gubaidulina Offertorium (Gidon Kremer soloist, Dutoit conducting Boston), Homage to TS Eliot. Offertorium is fantastic. 









Gubaidulina The Canticle of the Sun, Music for Flutes Strings and Percussion









Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing (it's a violin concerto), Testament, Vexations and Devotions. Interesting. I think the middle movement to the last piece is ridiculous, but the rest of the album is pretty good.


----------



## Coach G

mparta said:


> Review of a 120 CD set of Ormandy's (I think prestereo) recordings in the NYTimes this week. When I was young I always thought the playing and sound were spectacular but I almost never come back to it. I don't know how to figure that into the general "being manipulated by the media machine" idea, was I manipulated into listening thing or have I been manipulated out now? or both?
> 
> ouch.
> 
> PS: and just saying, the NYTimes does still tend to gush when the Philadelphia orchestra plays Carnegie Hall. And for the 3-4 times I've heard them-- for what it's worth, the greatest/most beautiful orchestra sound I've ever heard was the opening of the Mahler 3rd with Eschenbach with them in Carnegie. I think they still have that, although I've heard them in their own hall 3-4 times and liked it but I'm not crazy about the hall. It was a big deal to go to Philadelphia, though, and hear them play Pictures from an Exhibition. Big deal.


I just read the _NYT_ review from June 18, 2021. It's a coincidence that I find myself in an Ormandy binge just at the same time. The review pretty much sums up Ormandy's general reputation as a safe, reliable, interpreter of the standard repertoire whose main forte was Romantic/Late Romantic/Early Modern fare. Ormandy's ideal was to create a smooth performance. As I remember reading in an Ormandy obituary: "He turned the brass to gold, and the strings to silver." His solid but not necessarily daring approach had to have some merit because CBS and RCA reissued his recordings zillions of times over for decades and now Sony is continuing to reissue Ormandy's body of work to this day. Whoever controlled the Philadelphia Orchestra, their board of directors, or whoever they were, kept Ormandy around for about a 40 year tenure. I'm not about to argue with a legacy like that.


----------



## WNvXXT

Tristan said:


> *Chopin *- Scherzo No. 2 in Bb minor, Op. 31
> 
> View attachment 156515
> 
> 
> as well as a Rubinstein recording of the same piece on Youtube.
> 
> There's part in the middle of this scherzo (3:55 in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ) that's just the most exquisite thing I've ever heard. I can't believe I feel like I'm hearing this for the first time.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156526


*Hector Berlioz*

Symphonie fantastique

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1974, reissued 2006


----------



## 13hm13

Sym 1 on..

Hol - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 - Matthias Bamert


----------



## SanAntone

Liszt - The Final Years (side A.) - Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Two Romanian Rhapsodies, op 11 [1901]

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati

On Mercury Living Presence (Chicago, Illinois), from 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## SanAntone

Casella: Complete Piano Music


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2, Danse macabre & Urbs Roma

Madeline Adkins (violin)

Utah Symphony, Thierry Fischer


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Merl

More Haydn and this one is a fine one (it's in my blog list of op. 20/5 recommended recordings).


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos & Violin Concertos

Bath Festival Orchestra, Yehudi Menuhin

Yehudi Menuhin (violin/director)

Bath Festival Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On a Berlioz binge at the moment. Recent listening.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This morning's Berlioz










What an incredible composer Berlioz was. I am constantly amazed by his ingenuity and invention!


----------



## 13hm13

Henryk Melcer-Szczawinski - Piano Concertos (Jonathan Plowright)


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Elim Chan


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Royal Welcome Songs for King Charles II Volume IV
*
*Mark Dobell, Hugo Hymas, George Pooley, Ben Davies, Daniel Collins, Kirsty Hopkins, Katy Hill, Stuart Young

The Sixteen, The Sixteen Orchestra, Harry Christophers*

Works

Purcell: God save our sovereign Charles, Z250
Purcell: Seven-Part In Nomine, Z. 747, "Dorian"
Purcell: Six-Part In Nomine in G minor, Z746
Purcell: Swifter, Isis, swifter flow (Welcome Song for Charles II, 1681)
Purcell: The Lord is my light, Z55
Purcell: The summer's absence unconcerned we bear, Z337
Purcell: Theodosius, or The Force of Love - incidental music, Z606

Strange but true... Purcell didn't understand that the phrase "to wear many hats" was meant to be taken figuratively, not literally...

Even stranger but just as true... Purcell was an actual trained-in-Japan samurai warrior - one of only two in England at the time - You'll notice that he's carrying the samurai's traditional two swords - the longer "_katana_" and the shorter "_wakizashi_"


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Byrd: 1588*

*Psalmes, Sonets & Songs of sadnes and pietie

Alamire, Fretwork, David Skinner*

Works

Byrd: All as a sea
Byrd: Although the heathen poets
Byrd: Ambitious Love
Byrd: As I beheld, I saw a heardman wild
Byrd: Blessed is he that fears the Lord
Byrd: Care for thy soul
Byrd: Come to me, grief, for ever
Byrd: Constant Penelope
Byrd: Even from the depth
Byrd: Farewell, my false love
Byrd: Help, Lord, for wasted are those men
Byrd: How shall a young man prone to ill
Byrd: I Joy Not In Earthly Bliss
Byrd: If that a sinner's sighs
Byrd: If women could be fair - Ah, silly soul
Byrd: In fields abroad
Byrd: La verginella
Byrd: Lord in thy wrath
Byrd: Lullaby, my sweet little baby
Byrd: Mine eyes with fervency of sprite
Byrd: My mind to me a kingdom is
Byrd: My soul oppressed
Byrd: O God give ear and do apply
Byrd: O Lord, How Long Wilt Thou Forget?
Byrd: O Lord, who in thy sacred tent?
Byrd: O that most rare breast
Byrd: O you that hear this voice
Byrd: Prostrate O Lord I lie
Byrd: Susanna fair
Byrd: The Match that's made
Byrd: Though Amaryllis dance in green
Byrd: What pleasure have great princes?
Byrd: Where fancy fond
Byrd: Who likes to love
Byrd: Why do I use my paper, inke and penne?

_"Variety is built in; and as one expects from these interpreters, the performances are seldom less than immaculate. The vocalists do especially well."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Philippe De Monte: Madrigals and Chansons*

*Ratas del viejo Mundo, Tomàs Maxé, Garance Boizot, Floris de Rycker, Salomé Gasselin, Soetkin Baptist, Michaela Riener, Anne Rindahl Karlsen*

Works

Monte, P: Adoramus te Christe
Monte, P: Alma ben nata se mi duol e dolse
Monte, P: Di dí in dí vo cangiando il viso e 'l pelo
Monte, P: Domine Jesu Christe à 6
Monte, P: Giunto m'à Amor fra belle et crude braccia
Monte, P: Io son si vago de li miei sospiri
Monte, P: La grand' amour que mon las cœur vous porte
Monte, P: O triste ennuy, o fortune meschante
Monte, P: Oimè, che belle lacrime fur quelle
Monte, P: Ombra son io
Monte, P: Poi che 'l mio largo pianto
Monte, P: Quando da gl'occhi del divin mio sole
Monte, P: Se voi per me sentiste quel ch'io sento
Monte, P: Sortez regretz

*DE MONTE // 'Madrigals and Chansons' by Ratas del viejo Mundo
*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Swings and roundabouts with Davis's two recordings of Berlioz's *Roméo et Juliette*. Orchestrally, I marginally prefer the later one on LSO Live, but I prefer Patricia Kern and John Shirley-Quirk on this one, whilst thinking Kenneth Tarver preferable to Robert Tear. Solution. I have them both.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces (4) for Violin & Piano, Op. 75
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'


----------



## Vasks

I grew up on Ormandy's early 60's recording that at the time I had no idea contained cuts that chopped off nearly 20 minutes. This one has the uncut version. The only thing I miss in this one is the added Glockenspiel that Ormandy uses in the 2nd and 4th movements.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mauricio Kagel - String Quartet #2 - Quatuor Bozzini


Respighi - The Pines of Rome - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156536


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6, nos. 9-12

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1982


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Façade: An Entertainmaint
Façade: Two Suites for Orchestra
The Wise Virgins: Ballet Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto/ Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano), David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Cleveland Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, George Szell


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart and Cherubini.

The Trio/Divertimento K 563 from this set:










Quartets 3 and 4 from this set:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156537


*Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov*

Overture and Suites from the Operas

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

1984, remastered compilation 2006


----------



## Enthusiast

A single quartet by each of Haydn (Op. 76/2), Hummel (Op. 30/2) and Mozart (K 458 - "The Hunt").


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 25, 24, 27 & 23

Alfred Brendel- Piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Sinfonietta, and whatever else is on Disk 8*


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2*
Dennis Brain, Walter Susskind, Philharmonia Orchestra

This was on the new collection called Dennis Brain: Homage. The performance is very nice, but the sound is a bit crackly in places. Does anyone know if this is due to the age of the recording or problems with its Spotify release?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons "Summer"

Peter Whelan

La Serenissima, Adrian Chandler










Strauss: Tod und Verklärung

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic










Beethoven: Piano Sonata Nos. 8, 12 & 13

Ronald Brautigam










Beethoven: Piano Trio No.

Beaux Arts Trio










Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg Overture and Excepts

Eugen Jochum

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Catarina Ligendza, Christa Ludwig, Plácido Domingo, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Shaughnessy

bharbeke said:


> *Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2*
> Dennis Brain, Walter Susskind, Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> This was on the new collection called Dennis Brain: Homage. The performance is very nice, but the sound is a bit crackly in places. *Does anyone know if this is due to the age of the recording or problems with its Spotify release?*











This is the original 1950 recording and so I would go with "due to the age of the recording".

Even with remastering, often there's only so much that can be done.

Great set - great player...

https://www.discogs.com/Dennis-Brai...-In-E-flat-Major-For-Horn-And/release/4519511

https://www.discogs.com/artist/1434564-Dennis-Brain


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Serenades No. 1* in D major, Op. 11 and No. 2 in A major, Op. 16
*Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Such inventive and charming pieces!


----------



## Bourdon

*Holst*

The Planets
London philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult

The Perfect Fool
Egdon Health
London Symhony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Enthusiast

I remember these being very good but today I found them even better!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 8
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester - Franz Welser-Möst
(live recording - april 2002)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Holst*
> 
> The Planets
> London philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> The Perfect Fool
> Egdon Health
> London Symhony Orchestra
> André Previn


Any thoughts on this collection?


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on this collection?


Thank you for your confidence  I recieved this box this afternnoon ,The Boult recording is a classic and the two other recordings with Previn were surprisingly attractive.
I don't now what to expect from this collection and there is in fact only one way to find out,so far so good.

I think that it is a nice compilation but there is only a small chance that I will investigate this music any further but you never know.

Tomorrow I will listen to the second CD ,I have just listened to some tracks and it sounds promising !


----------



## George O

Music for Merchants and Monarchs

Selections by Anonymous, Hans Newsidler, Giovanni Paolo Foscarini, Thomas Robinson, Pierrot Paolo Mellii, Carlo Calvi, and Michelangelo Galilei (father of Galileo).

James Tyler (1940-2010), Renaissance lute, bass Renaissance lute, theorbo-lute or archlute, Baroque guitar.

On Saga Records (London, England), from 1975


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: Concerti grossi, Op. 3
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Georg Kallweit

Spicy and fragrant performances of these wonderful concertos.


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Evangelist Brandl - David Castro-Balbi · Alexandre Castro-Balbi · Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz· Kevin Griffiths ‎- Symphonie Concertante Op. 20; Symphony In D


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Wagner - instalment no.2 of 'the big ten' for this evening.

Just in case anyone's curious, Barenboim's _Tannhäuser_ is the original 'Dresden' version except for Act I Scene II which is based on the 'Paris' revision.

_Tannhäuser_ - grand romantic opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1842-43. Music: 1843-45, rev. 1859-61 for performance in Paris).


----------



## Mark Dee

Tartini - Dido Abbandonata Sonata In G Minor, No.10
_Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin); Anthea Gifford (guitar)_
*Music For Summer Evenings*


----------



## Rambler

*Stravinsky: The Fairy's Kiss and Tchaikovsky (arranged by Stravinsky) Bluebird Pas de deux* The Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos









An enjoyable recording - very much Stravinsky's tribute to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## atsizat

Classical Version






Non-Classical Version


----------



## Rambler

*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - Rachmaninov: The Bells* London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Andre Previn on EMI









Pretty good recordings of these spectacular works. I am an admirer of both Prokofiev and Rachmaninov, but neither of these works are particular favourites even though both are entertaining and very dramatic.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - Rachmaninov: The Bells* London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Andre Previn on EMI
> 
> View attachment 156546
> 
> 
> Pretty good recordings of these spectacular works. I am an admirer of both Prokofiev and Rachmaninov, but neither of these works are particular favourites even though both are entertaining and very dramatic.


How different tastes can be. _The Bells_ is my favorite piece by Rachmaninov. I've not heard best music in other works of his.


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas, Etc. (Hope Amid Tears album)*
Emmanuel Ax, Yo-Yo Ma

All of these pieces sound amazing. Cello Sonata No. 2 with Richter and Rostropovich was a top-tier listen, but in every other case, Ma and Ax beat out whatever other performance I've heard of the sonatas and variations. Highly recommended to any listener!


----------



## Rambler

*Wilhelm Kempff: An All-Round Musician* on DG








This is the bonus disc from the box set of Kempff's complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8
*

I just downloaded it and randomly clicked on the adagio. Holy smokes!


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet - Ives String Quartets 1 & 2. Columbia Masterworks 1985

View attachment 156548


----------



## Bkeske

Enthusiast said:


> These covers you keep posting sometimes remind me of LPs I had as a child who treasured them. This is one but I remember the "frame" around the picture of Stern as being more green.


Nice, but no, this one is very much a golden hue. Perhaps there was another release which was.


----------



## Bkeske

Amadeus Quartett - Schubert String Quartet In G Major. Deutsche Grammophon 1974 reissue Australian release. Originally 1965.

View attachment 156549


----------



## Itullian

The most monumental, jaw dropping 5th of all time!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Bkeske

Prague String Quartet - Dvorak : Streichquartett Nr. 10 Es-Dur Op.51 & Streichquartett Nr. 8 E-Dur Op. 80. Deutsche Grammophon mid-70's Germany

View attachment 156550


----------



## Rmathuln

*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major*
Pascal Roge, Piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, cond.
REC. 1978


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rmathuln

Tsaraslondon said:


> Swings and roundabouts with Davis's two recordings of Berlioz's *Roméo et Juliette*. Orchestrally, I marginally prefer the later one on LSO Live, but I prefer Patricia Kern and John Shirley-Quirk on this one, whilst thinking Kenneth Tarver preferable to Robert Tear. Solution. I have them both.


You're missing, or forgetting, #2 from his Bavarian Radio days.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, /Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87
Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## Knorf

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35
Martha Argerich

New arrival.

My jaw is in the floor at the sound quality of this Blu-ray Disc pure audio edition release. I had some of this Argerich Chopin on CD... There's.... no comparison. MSM Studio Group: you knocked this remaster out of the park. Thank you.


----------



## 13hm13

Works by 19th Century Women Composers
Fanny Hensel - Emilie Mayer - Luise Adolpha Le Beau
Maacha Deubner (soprano), Katia Tchemberdji (piano)

Berlin Chamber Symphony Orchestra, Jurgen Bruns


----------



## Chilham

Bkeske said:


> Amadeus Quartett - Schubert String Quartet In G Major. Deutsche Grammophon 1974 reissue Australian release. Originally 1965.
> 
> View attachment 156549


I have that lined up for today, together with this:










Schubert: Octet

Isabelle Faust, Teunis Van Der Zwart, Kristin von der Goltz, Lorenzo Coppola, Anne Katharina Schreiber, Javier Zafra, Danusha Waskiewicz, James Munro


----------



## Merl

A recommended listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Piazzólla: Concerto for Bandoneon, Strings and Percussion

Pablo Mainetti (bandoneon)

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work


----------



## vincula

Fresh from the presses! Listening to Joaquín Turina now. Impeccable edition and service as usual from Audite.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Angels hide their faces

Dawn Upshaw. Myron Lutzke (cello), Arthur Haas (harpsichord, organ)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'
Purcell: Ah! how sweet it is to love (from Tyrannic Love or The Royal Martyr, Z613)
Purcell: An Evening Hymn 'Now that the sun hath veiled his light', Z193
Purcell: I attempt from love's sickness to fly in vain (from The Indian Queen)
Purcell: If music be the food of love Z379A
Purcell: If music be the food of love, Z379
Purcell: Lord, what is man?, Z192
Purcell: Music for a while, Z583
Purcell: Tell me, some pitying angel (The Blessed Virgin's Expostulation), Z196


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik, Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem;
Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rmathuln said:


> You're missing, or forgetting, #2 from his Bavarian Radio days.


Here it is in its original issue










I haven't actually heard it though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Wagner - instalment no.3 of 'the big ten' for this morning and early afternoon before meeting up with some friends for my weekly ale.

_Lohengrin_ - romantic opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1845. Music: 1846-48):


----------



## Bourdon

*D'Anglebert*

It feels like I haven't listened to this music for far too long. Strange because listening to music like this gives me an almost immediate inner joy that I hardly experience anywhere in the same way in music from later periods.
It is music for the aristocrats, refined and joyous.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm continuing my Berlioz Odyssey.










followed by










Berlioz is one of my favourite composers and I am really enjoying immersing myself in his sound world at the moment.


----------



## Rogerx

Canto Gregoriano

The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Good Night, Beloved*

*Alexandra Kidgell, Mark Dobell, George Pooley, Rob Macdonald, Christopher Glynn (piano), Jeremy Budd (tenor), Ben Davies, Julie Cooper, Kirsty Hopkins

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers*

Works

anon.: I am a jolly foster
Bax: Mater Ora Filium
Chilcott: Londonderry Air
Cornyshe: Ah, Robin, gentle Robin
Cornyshe: Hoyda, Hoyda, Jolly Rutterkin
Davies, Peter Maxwell: Lullabye for Lucy
Hayes, W: Giles Jolt
MacMillan: Children are a heritage of the Lord
Naylor, E W: Vox dicentis
Pinsuti: Good night, Beloved
Stanford: The Blue Bird, Op. 119 No. 3
Todd: Whisper Him My Name
Whitacre: Sleep
Williams, Roderick: Eriskay Love Lilt


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Fine Knacks For Ladies: English Lute Songs of the Renaissance
*
*Peter Pears (singer), Julian Bream (lute)*

Works

Campion: Fair, if you expect admiring
Dowland: Fine knacks for ladies
Dowland: If my complaints could passions move
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell
Dowland: Sleep, wayward thoughts
Dowland: Sorrow, stay
Dowland: What if I never speed?
Morley: I saw my lady weeping
Morley: Thirsis and Milla
Morley: What if my mistress now
Morley: With my love my life was nestled
Pilkington: Rest sweet Nimphs
Rosseter: Sweet come again
Rosseter: What is a day?


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a few Creations but rarely play this one - not sure why as it is very good and superbly sung.


----------



## Chilham

Premiered on this day in 1866:










Brahms: Piano Quintet

Artemis Quartet, Leif Ove Andsnes

Also want to give this delightful little symphony another listen. Thoroughly enjoyed it first time round.










Voříšek: Symphony in D

Sir Charles Mackerras

Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> I have a few Creations but rarely play this one - not sure why as it is very good and superbly sung.


Wunderlich's final recording. He died before completing it, though he did at least record all the arias. Werner Krenn ws brought in to record the recitatives.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

András Schiff (piano)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Bourdon

*Holst*

S Somerset Rhapsody
Brook Green Suite
A Fugal Concerto
Beni Mora ( Oriental Suite)
St Paul's Suite
Hymns from the Rig Veda-2nd Group
Ode to Death


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Cello Music

Andreas Brantelid (cello), with Marianna Shirinyan (piano), with Vilde Frang (violin) & Marianna Shirinyan (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156565


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi

2019


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Chiaroscuro Quartet playing these (the Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden quartets) yesterday and loved them. But then these are also exceptionally good!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

A whole bunch of symphonies....

Symphonies No.23-50,22,23,24,51 & 52


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Nocturnes, Mazurkas, Berceuse, Sonata, Opp. 55-58

Maurizio Pollini (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156566


*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

Sequentia

1994


----------



## Bourdon

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 156566
> 
> 
> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> 
> Canticles of Ecstasy
> 
> Sequentia
> 
> 1994


The wonderful Ave Maria,O autrix vite :angel:


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I'm listening to the amazing and internationally-colored Jordi Savall.



































For years I more-or-less avoided HIP recordings, but Jordi Savall and his friends helped win me over.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Enthusiast

Pappano's recently issued Vaughan Williams disc with his new orchestra. Really fine accounts: I'm not sure I have heard better.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Miroirs
Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - Overture to "Francesca da Rimini" (Albert/cpo)
Brahms - String Quintet #1 (Raphael Ensemble/Hyperion)
Millocker - Ida [Polka francaise] (Simonis/cpo)*


----------



## Knorf

*Frédéric Chopin*: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58; Scherzo No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 31; Scherzo in C-sharp minor, Op. 39
Martha Argerich


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Nachtwach, vers une symphonie fleuve III, Raumauge; Deus Passus; and Morphonie and the Three Klangbeschreibung

Rihm's passion, although its image is only a fraction of the other two, is the best work among these, along with the symphonie fleuve


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for some Mantovani.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes (Livre 1 & 2)

*Debussy*

As with most music,I'm very careful not to listen too much to a piece and kill the wonder in dull making repetition andI'm glad to say that I can now welcome this music.

The first time I heard the Debussy pianomusic I had the instinct feeling that it surely was music from the age that the autocar was invented.
It was a young pianist from the former Yugoslavia and I listened to the roaring sounds that made a new world of sound audible to me.
It was in a library where she played and I was there, coincidently, on a Saturday afternoon

Préludes (Livre 1 & 2)


----------



## bharbeke

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto*
Sarah Chang, Kurt Masur, Dresden Philharmonic

(recommended to me by damianjb1)

Both of these are very well done. In the case of the Brahms, only the Mutter/Karajan/BPO 1981 performance rates as highly with me. Fans of these two works should definitely check out this release.


----------



## Enthusiast

I particularly love the second quintet.


----------



## Malx

Earlier on youtube:
*Mauricio Kagel - String Quartet #2 - Quatuor Bozzini.*

Recently from the collection:
*Beethoven, String Quartet No 16 Op 135 - Cuarteto Casals.*


----------



## Guest

A fine reading of the DV, and the commissioned works are mostly very interesting.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mauricio Kagel - String Quartet No. 3*
Arditti Quartet

Kagel's 2nd (the Weekly Quartet pick) wasn't to my taste, but I'm really enjoying the 3rd. The composer really makes you listen anew to familiar string quartet sounds and fashions a masterful collage of ideas that manages to hang together. Musical Surrealism. Maybe one of my favorite quartets from the last few decades.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

I think it's technically his 7th, but anyway, there are two recordings in this set, one from the NDR and one from the Berlin Phil. The NDR was kind of dull, but I like what he is doing with the Berliners.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Sinfonia Domestica*

Everyone is talking about Ormandy this week because of his new box set, so I pulled out his Domestica recording from 1940. Halfway through it, I thought life's too short, so I replaced it with Kempe. (More of a sound issue than an interpretation problem.)


----------



## Mark Dee

Chopin - Ballade No. 4 In F Minor, Op. 52 - Guiomar Novaes (Chopin For Romantics)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5
*

Wand conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## perempe

Barenboim conducts Elgar (LPO), muted the England-Czech Republic match.


----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: Glorias* on Decca









Sometimes I think of Vivaldi's music as 'party' music - lots of good fun in all those concertos. Of course this is unfair, and these Glorias are very fine. Very different to JS Bach religious music, but comparably fine in my opinion.

This is the first CD of a pretty good 2 CD set.


----------



## SanAntone

satie | ballets piano works rarities | ciccolini mesplé bacquier


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Allegro in A Minor "Lebensstürme", Rondo in A Major, Variations on an Original Theme, Fantasia in F Minor

Steven Osborne, Paul Lewis


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin* Shlomo Mintz on DG









I'm listening to the first 2 CDs from this 3 CD set, containing the first two sonatas & first two partitas . This was the first recording of these works that I added to my collection - and I must now have half a dozen more. Fine accounts but perhaps not now my favourites.


----------



## Dimace

With this presentation I want introduce to you the GREAT coloratura soprano *Tatyana Sergeyevna Sterling* After thousand hours of opera hearing I can assure you that Tatiana is one of the few opera singers that I could compare direct to Maria. She isn't Maria, but very close to her and this is a FF difficult achievement. Her Casta Diva is so good, that sometimes I have the impression that is Maria's incarnation. As Pamina made me love the Zauberflöte. And her Sonnambula makes my heart stop. So good, steady and effortless high notes should be illegal for the competition. This Melodia LP is a cultutal treasure, because contains some of her very best arias. Must have for opera fans.









_(Mark shows respect to Italian Opera School. As I have written MANY conductors and orchestras have problems when performing the italian opera repertoire with a LOT OF freedoms and disastrous novelties. Mark Elmer doesn't. His orchestras are playing the italian school and not something like this.) _


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schnittke - String Quartet No. 3*
Borodin Quartet

Sticking with another contemporary string quartet; I run hot and cold on Schnittke but the quartets are very great and moving works IMO.

And then...








*Debussy - La Mer, Nocturnes*
John Barbirolli, Orchestre de Paris

Barbirolli's ocean is a little too dark and threatening for me, but he always took very serious views of the works he conducted and always convinces due to the sheer gutsy passion with which he invests his conducting. The playing of the French orchestra is magical.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156602


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Macbeth

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala
Claudio Abbado

1976, reissued 1996


----------



## 13hm13

Koechlin - The seven stars Symphony, Ballade pour piano et orchestre - Myrat


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Serenades

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## 13hm13

Henri Rabaud - Symphony No.2 - Nicolas Couton


----------



## 13hm13

Au Loin (1900) ... on ...

Charles Koechlin ‎- Le Buisson Ardent
Label:Cybelia ‎- CY 812
Format:CD, Album
Country:France
Released:1987


----------



## Gothos

CD 1

First Symphony (1921-1922)

Third Symphony (1928-1929)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Michael Laird (trumpet), William Houghton (trumpet), Tess Miller (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work for the night:

*Smetana
Piano Trio, Op. 15
Guarneri Trio*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## Chilham

Schubet: Schwanengesang

Christoph Prégardien, Andreas Staier










Schubert: Winterreise

Roman Trekel, Ulrich Eisenlohr










Schubert: Die Forelle, An Sylvia

Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake










Schubert: Ständchen, Ellens Gesang III "Ave Maria"

Barbara Bonney, Geoffrey Parsons










Schubert: Fantasy in C "Wanderer"

Paul Lewis


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Bourdon

*Smetana*

Last night I watched a rehearsal of Má Vlast with a mortally ill Fricsay, what vitality and involvement, very impressive.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gesualdo: Quatrième livre de madrigaux*

*Ensemble Tarentule*

Works

Gesualdo: A voi, mentre il mio core
Gesualdo: Arde il mio cor
Gesualdo: Ecco, morirò dunque
Gesualdo: Luci serene e chiare
Gesualdo: Mentre gira costei
Gesualdo: Moro, e mentre sospiro
Gesualdo: Se chiudete nel core
Gesualdo: Sparge la morte al mio signor nel viso
Gesualdo: Tal'hor sano desio

*Ensemble Tarentule - Se Chiudete nel core*






*Ensemble Tarentule - Io Tacerò Parties 1 & 2*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156613


*Gustav Holst*

The Planets

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit

1987


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Le Chansonnier de Bayeux*

*Brigitte Lesne, Pierre Boragno, Benoît Toïgo, Pierre Hamon*

Works

anon.: Héllas! Mon cueur n'est pas à moy
Agricola, A: Royne des flours
Dufay: La belle se siet
Févin: J'ay veu la beauté m'amye
Févin: On a mal dit de mon ami
Isaac: Adieu mes amors
Mouton, J: Je le lesray puisqu'il m'y bat

*J'ay veu la beaulté m'amye (chant, harpe, flûte et tambour à cordes)*






*Le roy engloys se faisoit appeller le roy de France*


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - Divertimento for String Orchestra - Ferenc Fricsay/RIAS Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bourdon -*

First rate recordings - superb interpretation - Something new is revealed with each listening.

I don't "rate" conductors - ever - It's a hard and fast rule... (I'm lying, I do it all the time) -

Fricsay always makes the Top Ten.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Strauss*


----------



## Bourdon

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 156618
> 
> 
> View attachment 156619
> 
> 
> *Bourdon -*
> 
> First rate recordings - superb interpretation - Something new is revealed with each listening.
> 
> I don't "rate" conductors - ever - It's a hard and fast rule... (I'm lying, I do it all the time) -
> 
> Fricsay always makes the Top Ten.


Great to see another admirer,what do you think,should I purchase the opera and choral box as well .I'm thinking of it quite a while.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a little sad that this early work is still the Tippett piece that is best known. It is a fine work, though.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Bourdon said:


> Great to see another admirer,what do you think,should I purchase the opera and choral box as well .I'm thinking of it quite a while.


I usually hesitate to make recommendations of this nature as I'm loathe to advise someone to spend hard-earned money on something that can be so subjective but I would most definitely give this a strong "buy". The contents merit the expense, it's still reasonably priced and readily available, and lastly, I can't imagine that it's going to stay in print for very much longer. The first volume has been OOP for years now and even the secondary market copies are scarce and as of this moment, non-existent.


----------



## Vasks

*F-A Philidor - Overture to "Le marechal ferrant" (Benda/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #69 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Myslivecek - Symphony in G, EvaM 10:G5 (Gaigg/cpo)*


----------



## Bourdon

Sunburst Finish said:


> I usually hesitate to make recommendations of this nature as I'm loathe *to advise someone to spend hard-earned money *on something that can be so subjective but I would most definitely give this a strong "must buy". The contents merit the expense, it's still reasonably priced and readily available, and lastly, I can't imagine that it's going to stay in print for very much longer. The first volume has been OOP for years now and eve the secondary market copies are scarce and as of this moment, non-existent.
> 
> View attachment 156620


 Thank you,your advice is no surprise,I think that the Mozart operas are the cornerstone of this box which is an excellent thing.
I do not listen to operas much wich is the main reasen that I hesitated so long,I was waiting for a push I think.
In the meantime I have already purchased this set wich will be delivered this week.

Don't worry about the money,in my opinion there is no better way to spend it than to which will give you the greatest joy.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Atterberg
Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 10, 'West Coast Pictures'
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Chamber Music No. 1, H. 376
Alexander Besa (viola), Bohuslav Matoušek (violin), Petra Besa (piano), Ludmila Peterková (clarinet), Jan Talich (violin), Jirí Bárta (violoncello), Jana Boušková (harp) & Karel Košárek (piano)*


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony 'Die Nulte' - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.*

The more I listen to this symphony the more I like it.


----------



## Helgi

Two very different Goldberg Variations today, with Andreas Staier and Fretwork:



















I got a 3-album set of Fretwork playing JS Bach keyboard works and it's fantastic, all of it.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Brahms quintets (again) and Britten's quartets.


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass- Satyagraha. Act 3 King


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Armenian Philharmonic
Tjeknavorian*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Enthusiast

Some Mozart concertos in excellent HIP accounts.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph. 2 ... on ...

Erland Von Koch ‎- Nordic Capriccio / Symphony No. 2 / Viola Concerto / Suite From Cinderella


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It is a little sad that this early work is still the Tippett piece that is best known. It is a fine work, though.


I wouldn't say that --- the _Concerto for Double String Orchestra_ is still widely regarded as one of the cornerstones of English string music.


----------



## vincula

Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra at the very top of their powers. Gobsmacking. Simply out of this world. And great SQ too.









No, I've read he was not a nice man, but boy what he could get out of those musicians!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 14 in A♭ major, Op. 105, B. 193
Panocha Quartet*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9
Berner Symphonieorchester - Mario Venzago


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Florestan Trio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Mass en sol major*

This is a remarkable work. And I'm glad I'm not the one tasked with singing it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Mass en sol major*
> 
> This is a remarkable work. And I'm glad I'm not the one tasked with singing it.


Poulenc's choral works are truly remarkable.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Mozart.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Wagner - instalment no.4 of 'the big ten' for this evening.

_Tristan und Isolde_ - music drama in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1857. Music: 1856-59):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Smetana
Má vlast
Czech Philharmonic
Ančerl*


----------



## Itullian

A bunch of stuff.


----------



## Radames

I heard it on the classical music channel. I don't have the CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88, B. 163
Staatskapelle Berlin
Suitner*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Vocal Works*

I've always had a soft spot for Dorothy Dorow and Reinbert de Leeuw's interpretation of Webern's songs. Too bad it's been out of print for so long.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Etudes*

These are so lovely. And the later ones have such interesting harmonies, 9ths and 11ths and quartal chords, shifting all over the place.


----------



## George O

Bruits de Chasse et Tableaux Baroques

P. J. Lambert (unknown)
Bruit de Chasse

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755)
Quatrieme Suite

Pierre Fevrier (?-1779)
Seconde Suite

Pierre Claude Fouquet (1694-1772)
Allemande: L'Absence ou le Solitaire 
La Miranda
Le Depit

Jean-Marie Puli, harpsichord

On Editions Pierre Verany (Aix-en-Provence, France), from 1982


----------



## Bkeske

Members of the Vienna Octet : Britten - Sinfonetta, Op. 1 & Hindemith - Octet. London Treasury Series 1976

View attachment 156631


----------



## Bkeske

From last night. I actually cranked-up the CD player.

View attachment 156632

View attachment 156633

View attachment 156634


----------



## George O

Bkeske said:


> From last night. I actually cranked-up the CD player.


I do that too when necessary.


----------



## Shaughnessy

George O said:


> Bruits de Chasse et Tableaux Baroques
> 
> P. J. Lambert (unknown)
> Bruit de Chasse
> 
> Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755)
> Quatrieme Suite
> 
> Pierre Fevrier (?-1779)
> Seconde Suite
> 
> Pierre Claude Fouquet (1694-1772)
> Allemande: L'Absence ou le Solitaire
> La Miranda
> Le Depit
> 
> Jean-Marie Puli, harpsichord
> 
> On Editions Pierre Verany (Aix-en-Provence, France), from 1982


_Bruites de chasse pour chiens de chasse ?_


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London : Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge & Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe. Odeon 1971 Netherlands

View attachment 156635


----------



## George O

Sunburst Finish said:


> _Bruites de chasse pour chiens de chasse ?_


I don't actually play any hunting music for Rust. Maybe that's why he hardly ever catches anything other than a mole?


----------



## Bkeske

George O said:


> I do that too when necessary.


My poor CD collection gets neglected, and a pretty good selection at that. But, once I put an LP on the table, nothing else seems to compare, and it just feels like home


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
Marius Rintzler (bass)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Gentlemen from the Choir of the Concertgebouw Orchestra
Haitink*










Exhilarating! What a performance!


----------



## George O

Music at the Court of Mannheim

Johann Christian Bach (1735-1782)
Ignaz Jakob Holzbauer (1711-1783)
Johann Stamitz (1717-1757)
Franz Xavier Richter (1709-1789)

Concentus musicus Wien / Nikolaus Harnoncourt
with original instruments

On Das Alte Werk / Telefunken (Hamburg, W Germany), from 1963


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů : Janáček Quartet - String Quartet No. 5 & Vlach Quartet - String Quartet No. 7. Supraphon 1980 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 156636


----------



## mparta

vincula said:


> Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra at the very top of their powers. Gobsmacking. Simply out of this world. And great SQ too.
> 
> View attachment 156625
> 
> 
> No, I've read he was not a nice man, but boy what he could get out of those musicians!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


But he screws up the end of the Bartok! With some alternative ending. Nuts.

But I agree about the playing in general, they were out of this world. Whoops, you already said that:lol:


----------



## mparta

Either the stupidity of having so many CDs that I don't even know what I have 

or the pleasure of semi-randomly coming onto something I didn't remember having but really wanted to hear 

I think I have a new love in the Schubert, this caught my ear from the first note.

Schoenberg very fine also, I think I only had a passing acquaintance with Verklaerte Nacht and I'm determined to correct that deficit, have Mitropoulos/VPO big orchestra version, looking for HvK (here somewhere) and the chamber symphony from the Tapiola Sinfonietta. And I repeat, I still hardly know the work.

But the Schubert is really fine, I think I have a new favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Kraus, J M: Amphitryon - Incidental Music

Chantal Santon & Georg Poplutz

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Quartets Nos. 1-4

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Christoph Poppen (violin), Hariolf Schlichtig (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Fauré: La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Fauré: Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Concerto gregoriano
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
BBC Phil.
Downes*


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliani & Vivaldi: Guitar Concertos

Eduardo Fernandez (guitar), Norbert Blume (viola d'amore)

English Chamber Orchestra, George Malcolm


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed:

*Dvořák
Liebeslieder, Op. 83, B 160
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Graham Johnson, piano*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Pierné, G: Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Pierné, G: Piano Trio, Op. 45
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Pierné, G: Trois Pièces en Trio
Pierné, G: Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Bourdon

*Martinů*

String Quartets 2,4,5

Kocian Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5

Richard Hickox

London Symphony Orchestra










Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 "Little"

Mitsuko Uchida










Schubert: Impromptus Op. 90

Paul Lewis










Anon.: Pange Lingua

Peter Phillips

The Tallis Scholars










Anon.: "Hoquetus"

Paul Hillier

Theatre of Voices


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Tatiana Troyanos, Rene Kollo, Frank Hoffmeister, Tom Krause, David Evitts, Exio Flagello, Michael Wager & Harvard Glee Club

The Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

A Florentine Tragedy

Albert Dohmen (baritone), Heinz Kruse (tenor), Iris Vermillion (mezzo-soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Herzog Blaubarts Burg

Well,yesterday ordered and today delivered!

This recording wich I never heard before is sung in German and the sound is very good (1951)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gaude Virgo! A Renaissance Brotherhood Celebrates the Virgin Mary: the den Bosch Choirbooks, Vol. 1*

*Cappella Pratensis & Stratton Bull*









*Ezekiel's Eagle - A Renaissance Brotherhood Celebrates St John the Evangelist*

*Cappella Pratensis, Stratton Bull
*

*Missa Tua est potentia Gloria*






*Missa Tua est potentia Credo*


----------



## Enthusiast

In aid to recovery after an invasive treatment from my dentist. This recording got rave reviews and indeed it is something a little special.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte (1955)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156651


*Jean Sibelius*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor, op. 47
Serenade No. 1 in D major, op. 69a
Serenade No. 2 in G minor, op. 69b
Humoresque No. 1 in D minor, op. 87 no. 1

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn

1995


----------



## sbmonty

Enjoying this!


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Enthusiast

Byrd and Kirkby are a match made in heaven.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156652


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Nocturne, op. 19 no. 4
Pezzo capriccioso, op. 62
String Quartet in D, Andante cantabile (second movement), op. 11
Variations on a Rococo Theme (revised), op. 33

István Várdai, cello
Pannon Philharmonic
Tibor Bogányi

2014


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "I Normanni a Parigi" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Respighi - Suite in E (Adriano/Marco Polo)
*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Scenes de ballet, Op. 52
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD I have had a lot of pleasure from, not least because of Barbara Hannigan's singing in the main work, Etymo.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A *Janáček* orchestral double-bill

*Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
Czech Philharmonic
Ančerl*

















I have to say I don't think I've ever heard any finer performances of either of these works. The _Taras Bulba_ is downright disturbing in the way it should be and the _Sinfonietta_ has all the virtuosity you could imagine. These recordings coming from the Ančerl Gold series are 'gold', indeed.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I agree 100%. No other recordings come close.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I agree 100%. No other recordings come close.


This isn't to say I don't like other performances of course --- Mackerras has done remarkable work in Janáček (esp. in the operas), but, man, Ančerl brought fire and brimstone to these performances.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> This isn't to say I don't like other performances of course --- Mackerras has done remarkable work in Janáček (esp. in the operas), but, man, Ančerl brought fire and brimstone to these performances.


I like the Sinfonietta by Mackerras. But the Mass / Taras Bulba disc by Ancerl is unbeatable!


----------



## Malx

A trio of fourth symphonies this afternoon as my gardening was rained off (hurrah).

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Emmy Loose (soprano), Philharmonia Orchestra, Paul Kletzki.*

*Dvořák, Symphony No 4 - Czech PO, Jiří Bělohlávek.*

*Schubert, Symphony No 4 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Coach G

As of recently I've been listening to this wonderful Sony box set: _Bruno Walter Conducts Mozart_:









CD1: _Symphonies #35 "Haffner" & 36 "Linz"_; assorted overtures
CD2: _Symphonies #38 "Prague" & 39_; _A Little Night Music_
CD3: _Symphonies #40 & 41 "Jupiter"_; _Maureische Trauermusik_ 
CD4: _Requiem_ (w/the Westminster Choir and soloists)
CD5: _Violin Concerto #3 & 4_ (Featuring Zino Francescatti, violin); _Minuet and Trios K 599 & 568_; _Three German Dances_
CD6: _Symphonies #25, 28 & 29_

All of these were recorded when the Bruno Walter was between the ages of 79 and 85. Having already made his mark making the rounds conducting all the great orchestras of Europe, he came to the USA during the Nazi era and could not enjoy a sound technology that would give his musical vision justice until the 1950s when CBS provided him access to the "Columbia Symphony Orchestra" which in Walter's case was really the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra in disguise. All the above recordings except for the _Requiem_ were recorded with the "Columbia Symphony Orchestra" which was recorded with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Despite Walter's geriatric disposition, these recordings of Mozart are exemplar; thoroughly un-HIP, but well-seasoned, well-rounded, very smooth, conducive to Mozart's seamless beauty and precise craftsmanship. Zino Francescatti is the featured soloists in the _Violin Concertos_; and he's sort of a modified Isaac Stern with a very warm, sunny and full tone that favors a lyrical approach over the pyrotechnics of, say, a Jascha Heifetz.

Zino Francescatti:








Mozart:


----------



## Marinera

Nuit d'etoiles. Véronique Gens (soprano) & Roger Vignoles (piano)


----------



## Malx

Time to squeeze in a fourth fourth before food.
*Searle, Symphony No 4 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Bartók*
> 
> Herzog Blaubarts Burg
> 
> Well,yesterday ordered and today delivered!
> 
> This recording wich I never heard before is sung in German and the sound is very good (1951)


But don't you want a bass?


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Brautigam's excellent Mozart concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> But don't you want a bass?


My first choice is still the CBS recording with Boulez.Dieskau is a bit mannered and in my opinion not a ideal choice,the recording is very good for its age.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.8

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:
*
Martinů
Symphony No. 2, H. 295
Czech Philharmonic
Neumann*










While I don't think Neumann is totally successful in the 1st, 3rd or 4th symphonies, this may be one of the greatest 2nd performances on record. For me, this is essentially Martinů's 'pastoral symphony' of sorts, so a lightness of touch and plenty of atmosphere is what it needs.


----------



## ando

Greetings all. First post here. Always enjoy observing what people are listening to on their various devices. Thought I'd chime in with my own listening tastes for a few posts before I venture further into the forum. Cheers!








*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120; 4 Ernste Gesänge, Op. 121* (2021, Signum Classics #SIGCD 671)
Julian Bliss, clarinet
James Baillieu, piano

*YouTubeMusic Edition*


----------



## vincula

A box full of lollies. Listening to CD1 right now. *Shostakovich no.5*









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Trio No. 2, H. 238
Beethoven String Trio*










Such a fantastic disc all-around.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Symphony No. 3
NY Philharmonic
Bernstein*










For me, this performance of Copland's 3rd is still the one to beat. It also acts as a remarkable tribute between these two remarkable musicians who had a long-standing friendship up until the end of their lives. Copland's own recordings of his music are outstanding in their own right, but it is Bernstein who championed this composer and gave his music the gravitas it needed and, in doing this, Copland became the greatest American composer of all-time. I don't make this assertion out of lack of knowledge or lack of experience, but it must be said that if any American captured the sights and landscape of this country in sound, it was Copland. This is also acknowledged by Michael Tilson Thomas who, after Bernstein, is one of the most important American conductors of our lifetime and has done so much for this music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Wagner - instalment no.5 of 'the big ten' split between tonight and tomorrow morning

_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1845, 1861-62 and 1866-67. Music 1862-68):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Wand conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Wonderful - expansive but not tedious, with full-bodied sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 2
Northern Sinfonia - Mario Venzago


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156672


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony No. 4 in F minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is a Japanese remaster, and it sounds great.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday:

*Diamond
Concerto for String Quartet
Potomac String Quartet*


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I’m currently listening to Hubert Parry’s Fifth Symphony, the “Symphonic Fantasia” performed by Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra in beautiful sound via my headphones. It is gorgeously recorded and an enthralling performance.

Earlier today I listened to Felix Mendelssohn’s First and Fifth Symphonies, performed by Christoph von Dohnányi with the Vienna Philharmonic. This was my first set of Mendelssohn’s Symphonies and remains by far my favourite set of performances despite hearing a number of other well regarded cycles by other notable Conductors.

The Fifth is one of my favourites of Mendelssohn’s Symphonic cycle, the use of the “Dresden Amen” and atmosphere is powerful before progressing and developing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156673


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5 in D
Symphony No. 6 in E minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156676


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)
The Lark Ascending

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini Discoveries

Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## mparta

I also posted this query in the vocal music thread under "mystery songs". This disc has a set of 3 songs, listed as Notturno by Ture Rangstrom. No titles for the individual songs and I can find no other source for them. As in i can't find that they exist, thus the possibility of misattribution?

Any ideas how to crack this annoying nut?

Thanks


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
On an Overgrown Path
Rudolf Firkušný*










Has there ever been as good an interpreter of these solo piano works as Firkušný? Not to these ears.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

CD 3


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum

Schola Cantorum of the Cardinal Vaughan Memorial School, Iestyn Evans, Scott Price

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Bruckner: Christus factus est, WAB 11
Dove: Seek him that maketh the seven stars
Fauré: Requiem: In Paradisum
Lauridsen: Dirait-on
Lotti: Crucifixus
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Rutter: The Lord bless you and keep you
Stanford: The Blue Bird, Op. 119 No. 3
Victoria: Ave Maria
Whitacre: Lux aurumque


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work for the night:

*Barber
Cello Sonata in C minor, Op. 6
Christian Poltéra, cello
Kathryn Stott, piano*










My understanding is Barber disliked this work and was unhappy with it, but I think it's a beautiful work. He must have not completely disliked it as he gave it an opus number and didn't go to his publisher and demand it be destroyed like he did his _Symphony No. 2_.


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantata BWV27 'Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende?' / Cantata BWV8 'Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben?' / Cantata BWV95 'Christus, der ist mein Leben' - Mark Padmore (tenor), Katherine Fuge (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), Thomas Guthrie (bass)
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*

BWV8 is the Cantata I have known the longest being on the first disc I bought of Cantatas 20 odd years ago - Gardiner's live version is very good and gets very close to the Herreweghe recording in my affections.


----------



## vincula

A deeply moving work by any means. Pure genius.

DISCLAIMER: Don't listen to it unless you're in good spirits.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa

Larissa Diadkova, Galina Gorchakova, Sergei Leiferkus, Anatoly Kotcherga, Sergej Larin, Richard Margison, Monte Pederson & Robert Rydholm

The Royal Opera Chorus Stockholm & Göteborgs Symfonike, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Firebird Suite

Ivan Fischer

Budapest Festival Orchestra










Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin

Rachel Podger










Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 958 & D. 959

András Schiff










Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 958, D. 959 & D. 960

Paul Lewis


----------



## jim prideaux

Periodically made aware of the ongoing debate regarding the value of this or that interpretation...HIP or not, chamber sized orchestras, what did the composer really intend? etc......

Listened to Ticciati and the SCO performing Brahms' 2nd,followed by the 3rd performed by Zehetmair and the Musikkollegium Winterthur....both marvellous.....but then next time will probably go back to Sanderling or Abbado!

Watched Hurwitz talking about the Martinu symphony cycles and he was less than complementary about Neumann's set because of the sound ( 70's Supraphon)......listended to my favourite of the six, the second (apparently Martinu's 'pastoral') and realy enjoyed it.....

conclusion?...none really, just that I enjoy the music and enjoy different interpretations ( although if I do encounter what I believe to be a stinker I no doubt will be back on here banging on)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Berlioz journey with Davis's superb Philips recording of his perenially original _légende dramatique_ *La Damnation de Faust*.










A short review on my website for anyone who's interested https://tsaraslondon.com/2020/11/05/colin-davis-conducts-la-damnation-de-faust/


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> View attachment 156677
> 
> 
> I also posted this query in the vocal music thread under "mystery songs". This disc has a set of 3 songs, listed as Notturno by Ture Rangstrom. No titles for the individual songs and I can find no other source for them. As in i can't find that they exist, thus the possibility of misattribution?
> 
> Any ideas how to crack this annoying nut?
> 
> Thanks


I have found that something called _Notturno_ does exist from c. 1917, but cannot establish as to whether it was part of a three-song cycle. Assuming that the title below means the same thing in Swedish and German (courtesy of the _Swedish Musical Heritage_ website) it gives the impression that the song is stand-alone, but who knows. The _LiederNet_ archive states that the text is the composer's own.

_Havet susar, skogen skälver /Stille rauschen Wald und Wellen_


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Neumann and the CPO

Martinu Symphonies 1-4.

reminded just how wonderful this music is......could not bring myself to turn it off!


----------



## Malx

Dusted this one off - it rarely gets down from its spot on the shelves, which is really a shame as it deserves more.

*Maw, Odyssey - CBSO, Simon Rattle.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some fine Dvorak.


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> I have found that something called _Notturno_ does exist from c. 1917, but cannot establish as to whether it was part of a three-song cycle. Assuming that the title below means the same thing in Swedish and German (courtesy of the _Swedish Musical Heritage_ website) it gives the impression that the song is stand-alone, but who knows. The _LiederNet_ archive states that the text is the composer's own.
> 
> _Havet susar, skogen skälver /Stille rauschen Wald und Wellen_


so I fell for the only thing I could find, a chamber music disc from Uppsala, and there is a string piece called Notturno. Which is why I'm frustrated, that's the only reference I can find, and it's not the right music.

Thanks, something a little fun to obsess about I guess. I do like that Lail disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn-Brahms & Mahler*


----------



## Rogerx

Ries, Ferdinand: Cello Sonatas

Guido Larisch & Robert Hill


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Broman - Ouverture for Orchestra (Ehrling/Caprice)
Petterson - Symphony #7 (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 5, 6 and 7 ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156684


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony No. 9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Ais / Tracees / Empreintes / Noomena / Roai

My wife's selection for this morning!


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Disc One: Ais / Tracees / Empreintes / Noomena / Roai
> 
> My wife's selection for this morning!


You must have a remarkable wife!


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> You must have a remarkable wife!


Yeah! A music lover like myself.


----------



## mikeh375

starthrower said:


> Yeah! A music lover like myself.


Mine is very much into Henze and...DixieChicks.


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> Disc One: Ais / Tracees / Empreintes / Noomena / Roai
> 
> My wife's selection for this morning!





Manxfeeder said:


> You must have a remarkable wife!


My girl friend also liked Giannis until the moment she realized that he isn't a Greek folk singer... :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dowland, Lute Music*

Or I guess it should be spelled musicke.


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Mono 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Metastaseis, Terreketorth*

So I'm listening to Xenakis and I'm expecting my wife to come walking in with a plateful of muffins for a listening session, and it's just not happening.


----------



## starthrower

Between my wife and I yours truly would get pegged as the conservative nerd. I drove her three hundred miles to NYC so she could have a pair of custom vampire fangs made in Greenwich Village. And they turned out quite nicely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Between my wife and I yours truly would get pegged as the conservative nerd. I drove her three hundred miles to NYC so she could have a pair of custom vampire fangs made in Greenwich Village. And they turned out quite nicely.


That sounds like fun. I'd do that for mine. As long as she doesn't use them on me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Mazurkas.*

After all these years of putting him off, I'm surprised how much I'm enjoying Scriabin. And I've seen this set pop up on the Current Listening thread for a while and have been curious, and I got lucky and found a super deal on Ebay. This is turning into one of the year's top acquisitions.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> That sounds like fun. I'd do that for mine. As long as she doesn't use them on me.


There are fangsmiths charging exorbitant prices but the guy that made my wife's is the real deal and an honest person. His professional name is Father Sebastiaan and he has actual dental skills in addition to being the authority on all things regarding the vampire culture.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Arnold
Viola Concerto, Op. 108
Rivka Golani, viola
London Musici
Mark Stephenson*










A lot of Arnold's concerti are short and to-the-point, but this _Viola Concerto_ is a notable exception. Quite a serious work --- you can feel the darkness seething from underneath the viola. I'll have to give this work another listen or two before giving it the thumbs up.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The Arnold-a-thon continues apparently...

*Arnold
Concertino for Oboe and Strings, Op. 28a
Nicolas Daniel, oboe
Bournemouth SO
Handley*


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of great music here - mostly Liszt.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
Piano Concerto
Julia Kociuban (piano)
Arthur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra
Paweł Przytocki*










This may be my third or fourth listen to this particular concerto and I'm even more impressed. I should spend more time with Bacewicz's music.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent

Shostakovich: String Quartets 11-13. Emerson Quartet. (live)










Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor. Belcea, Till Fellner.










Ives: Violin Sonatas 1-3. Hahn, Lisitsa










Bruckner: Mass in F minor, Jochum, Bavaria










Beethoven: String Quartets 11 14. Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Dvorak - two more quartets.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Karlheinz Stockhausen 
In Freundschaft /// Traum-Formel /// Amour
Suzanne Stephens


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've been bingeing on Berlioz recently and what an experience it is. What an original mind and musical voice. It seems incredible to me that he was contemporary with Schubert and Mendelssohn.

Sonically Davis's Philips recording of the *Requiem* has no doubt been bettered now, but it still sounds pretty good (even better in its PentaTone release, I'm told) and it will certainly do very nicely, thank you.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Back to Dvorak - two more quartets.


Very nice! How are these performances? This is the only recording I own with the Pavel Haas Quartet performing Dvořák and it's a fine one:


----------



## Malx

Probably my favourite work by this composer an accolade it vies for with the Stabat Mater.

*Rossini, Petite Messe solennelle - Philip Mayers & Phillip Moll (Pleyel pianos), Ryoko Morooka (Debain harmonium), Krassimira Stoyanova (soprano), Birgit Remmert (alto), Steve Davislim (tenor), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass), RIAS Kammerchor, Marcus Creed.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Leoš Janáček*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## MusicSybarite

Radames said:


> View attachment 156627
> 
> 
> I heard it on the classical music channel. I don't have the CD.


What did you think about it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Gloria*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Bagatelles, Op. 47, B. 79
Josef Suk et. al.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Der Ring des Nibelungen_ part one for tonight.

_Das Rheingold_ - opera in one act/four scenes [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1852. Music: 1851-54):


----------



## Merl

Neo Romanza said:


> Very nice! How are these performances? This is the only recording I own with the Pavel Haas Quartet performing Dvořák and it's a fine one:


That Pavel Haas op.106 recording is a cracker. Buy it! I rated it as 'highly recommended' in my Dvorak op.106 SQ round-up. BTW, that Quintets disk (above) , that you have, is also superb. Here's my blog review of the Dvorak op.106, Neo Romanza.

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/merl/3456-dvorak-string-quartet-13-a.html


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> BWV8 is the Cantata I have known the longest being on the first disc I bought of Cantatas 20 odd years ago - Gardiner's live version is very good and gets very close to the Herreweghe recording in my affections.


Cantata 8 is one my all-time favorites as well! And, like you, much as I like Gardiner's version I think Herreweghe remains first. Marcel Ponseele's oboe solos are tough to beat!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> That Pavel Haas op.106 recording is a cracker. Buy it! I rated it as 'highly recommended' in my Dvorak op.106 SQ round-up. BTW, that Quintets disk (above) , that you have, is also superb. Here's my blog review of the Dvorak op.106, Neo Romanza.
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/merl/3456-dvorak-string-quartet-13-a.html


Very nice, indeed. Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I'll probably break down and buy several other Pavel Haas Quartet recordings while I'm at it.  Their Janáček recordings are quite tempting I must say.


----------



## 13hm13

The PC on this CD ...

Issay Dobrowen: Piano Concerto--Jorn Fossheim (piano)--Academy Orchestra of the St Petersburg Philharmonia, Alexander Dmitriev

If you like Rachmaninoff, you may appreciate it !


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Very nice! How are these performances? This is the only recording I own with the Pavel Haas Quartet performing Dvořák and it's a fine one:


It's very good. I don't think the Pavel Haas Quartet has made a bad record! I have the one you have, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It's very good. I don't think the Pavel Haas Quartet has made a bad record! I have the one you have, too.


Thanks! I'll definitely be looking into more of their recordings for sure.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Géza Anda (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay.*

A very fine performance of this concerto, understated perhaps but it works well for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Dialogues des Carmelites*

Well, this one doesn't have much of a happy ending. Or maybe in a religious sense, it has a fulfilling ending.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Turning up the heat...

NP:

*Falla
El amor brujo
Nati Mistral, soprano
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Turning up the heat...
> 
> NP:
> 
> *Falla
> El amor brujo
> Nati Mistral, soprano
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos*


That's an intense cover. I think I just got hypnotized.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's an intense cover. I think I just got hypnotized.


The conductor al also under the spell of the love wizard "El Amor brujo"


----------



## Flamme

Dalia Stasevska, Principal Guest Conductor of the BBC Symphony Orchestra, and her strings bring dance rhythms, American inflexions, and Jazz notes in a programme ranging from the Baroque to the contemporary. The sparkle of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No.3, and Stravinsky's equally exhilarating reimagining of the Baroque era in Dumbarton Oaks frame two American works.

For Aaron Copland's Clarinet Concerto comes luxury casting with Richard Hosford the BBC Symphony Orchestra's Principal Clarinettist as soloist. Richard's recording of the work has consistently won BBC Radio 3's Record Review Building a Library. 
Plus Augusta Read Thomas's Of Paradise and Light (2010), a song without voices, based on an E E Cummings poem, and a fine addition to the American school of string mediation started by Samuel Barber's Adagio.

Recorded at BBC Maida Vale Studios
Presented by Ian Skelly

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G BWV1048 
Aaron Copland: Clarinet Concerto

Interval: Berlioz from the BBC Symphony Chorus 
Berlioz: Hymne pour la consecration du nouveau Tabernacle
Berlioz: Tantum ergo
Berlioz: Veni Creator

BBC Symphony Chorus
Richard Pearce (organ)
Neil Ferris (conductor)

Part 2 
Augusta Read Thomas: Of Paradise and Light 
Igor Stravinsky : Dumbarton Oaks

Richard Hosford (clarinet)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Dalia Stasevska (conductor)

Photo of Dalia Stasevska (c) Jarmo Katila 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000x8dd


----------



## starthrower




----------



## atsizat

Composed in the year of 1801 by You know Who


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Field Mass, H. 279
Ivan Kusnjer, baritone
Miroslav Kejmar, trumpet
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Bělohlávek*


----------



## George O

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Janáček
> On an Overgrown Path
> Rudolf Firkušný*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been as good an interpreter of these solo piano works as Firkušný? Not to these ears.


How about Eva Bernathova?


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


>


The Naxos 7th is the one recording that consistently creeps me out.


----------



## Neo Romanza

George O said:


> How about Eva Bernathova?


Not familiar with Bernathova's work, but my question was really more rhetorical than anything. There have been many fine Janáček pianists through the years. One of the more recent recordings I like is from Slávka Pěchočová on the Praga Digitals label. Have you heard this one?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Dvořák - Symphony No. 1 "The Bells of Zionice"*

Time to wind down with a delightful, if long-winded early Dvořák symphony. I haven't spend nearly as much time with these early symphonies as I'd like to; they are just as good dramatically and melodically as the famous last three, but lack the tightness and mature focus. Rowicki and the LSO play it up a storm.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> The Naxos 7th is the one recording that consistently creeps me out.


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Dvořák - Symphony No. 1 "The Bells of Zionice"*
> 
> Time to wind down with a delightful, if long-winded early Dvořák symphony. I haven't spend nearly as much time with these early symphonies as I'd like to; they are just as good dramatically and melodically as the famous last three, but lack the tightness and mature focus. Rowicki and the LSO play it up a storm.


I agree! _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4_ are long-standing favorites of mine. I still need to get to know the 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th better. I know the 7th through 9th like the back of my hands, but I still find something new within them. I should get that Rowicki set, but I already own Kertész, both Neumann cycles (the first one is my favorite of the two) and Suitner. I own many different recordings of the last three.


----------



## senza sordino

Berlioz Harold in Italy, Le Carnaval Romain









Vieuxtemps Violin Concerti 4 and 5, Ravel Tzigane, Saint Saens Havanaise. Terrific music and performance. 









Faure Violin Sonata No 1, Debussy Violin Sonata, Saint Saens Violin Sonata no 1. I've had this CD for decades, it's very nice. 









Prokofiev Symphony no 1, Sinfonietta, Debussy Sarabande, Danse, Milhaud La Creation du monde, Shostakovich Chamber Symphony for string orchestra Op 110 (String quartet no 8), Shostakovich Symphony no 14. A pair of CDs, nice. Perhaps an odd combination of pieces to place on one double album, but it's very enjoyable. 









Ysaye Six Sonatas for Solo Violin. Very good recording


----------



## atsizat

Composed in the very beginning of 1700s by You know Who


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156701


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Complete Orchestral Suites

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Sir Neville Marriner

2012


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela
Valse Triste*
Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Akeo Watanabe, cond.
Rec. 1981


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor Op. 70*
Vienna Philhrmonic Orchestra
Constantin Silvestri, cond.
Rec 1960









The recently ordered Tower Japan hi-res SACDs with Silvestri's recordings of Sym. 7,8,&9 arrived at Los Angeles ISC (US Customs) today, so delivery likely Monday
Getting excited
*Silvestri is The Man when it comes to Dvořák in my house*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra - Sakari Oramo
SACD


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Polish Collection*

*The Sixteen, Eamonn Dougan*

Works

Anerio, G F: Litania deiparae Virginis
Anerio, G F: Missa Pulchra Es
Anerio, G F: Salve Regina
Bertolusi: Ave verum corpus
Bertolusi: Ego flos campi (Song of Salomon 2,1-3) from Sacrae Cantiones, libro primo (1601)
Bertolusi: Osculetor me osculo
Bertolusi: Peccantem me quotidie
Bertolusi: Regina Caeli
Bertolusi: Sancta Maria, succurre miseris
Bertolusi: Timor Domini
Gorczycki: Conductus funebris
Gorczycki: Illuxit sol
Gorczycki: In virtute tua
Gorczycki: Litaniae de Providentia Divina
Gorczycki: Missa Rorate
Gorczycki: O rex gloriae
Gorczycki: Sepulto Domino
Marenzio: Iniquos odio habui
Marenzio: Iubilate Deo omnis terra
Marenzio: Missa super iniquos odio habui
Mielczewski: Canzona prima a2
Mielczewski: Deus in nomine tuo
Mielczewski: Gaude Dei genitrix
Mielczewski: Iubilate Deo
Mielczewski: Missa Cerviensiana
Mielczewski: Missa super "O Gloriosa Domina"
Mielczewski: Quem terra pontus
Mielczewski: Veni Domine
Pacelli: Beata es Virgo Maria
Pacelli: Dum esset rex
Pacelli: Veni Sponsa Christi
Pekiel: Assumpta est Maria
Pekiel: Audite morales
Pekiel: Ave Maria
Pekiel: Dulcis amor Jesu
Pekiel: Magnum nomen Domini
Pekiel: Missa à 14
Pekiel: Missa Concertata 'La Lombardesca'
Pekiel: Nativitas tua
Pekiel: O Adoranda Trinitas
Pekiel: Resonet in laudibus

*Missa Pulchra es: Sanctus*






*Beata es Virgo Maria*






*Timor Domini*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rmathuln said:


> *Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor Op. 70*
> Vienna Philhrmonic Orchestra
> Constantin Silvestri, cond.
> Rec 1960
> 
> View attachment 156703
> 
> 
> The recently ordered Tower Japan hi-res SACDs with Silvestri's recordings of Sym. 7,8,&9 arrived at Los Angeles ISC (US Customs) today, so delivery likely Monday
> Getting excited
> *Silvestri is The Man when it comes to Dvořák in my house*


Very nice, indeed. Looks like a great set. I'll have to look into these recordings. I like Silvestri's conducting.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156708


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Il Trovatore

London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano

2002, reissued 2018


----------



## Guest

Excellent performances and wonderful pure DSD256 audio.


----------



## George O

Neo Romanza said:


> Not familiar with Bernathova's work, but my question was really more rhetorical than anything. There have been many fine Janáček pianists through the years. One of the more recent recordings I like is from Slávka Pěchočová on the Praga Digitals label. Have you heard this one?


No, I haven't.

I think my very favorite Janacek of anything is the two quartets. I love Le Quatuor Talich playing them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

George O said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> I think my very favorite Janacek of anything is the two quartets. I love Le Quatuor Talich playing them.


Janáček's two SQs are magnificent! I also love so much other music he wrote --- he was truly one of the great late bloomers in classical. Works like the afore mentioned SQs, the _Violin Sonata_, _On an Overgrown Path_, _Piano Sonata 1.X.1905_, _In the Mists_, _Elegy on the Death of Daughter Olga_, _The Diary of One Who Disappeared_, _Sinfonietta_, _Taras Bulba_, _Otče náš_, _Glagolitic Mass_, _Káťa Kabanová_, _The Cunning Little Vixen_ et. al. are absolutely astonishing works.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Bouquet of Flowers, H 260
Kateřina Kněžíková, Jaroslav Březina, Adam Plachetka, Michaela Kapustová
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Children's Choir
Tomáš Netopil*


----------



## WVdave

Bach; Brandenburg Concertos (First Version - First Recording)
Academy Of St.Martin-In-The-Fields, Neville Marriner, Thurston Dart 
Philips - 6700 045, 2 x Vinyl, LP, Netherlands, 1971.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major

with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85
Russian Federation State Academic SO
Svetlanov*










This is thrilling! This rekindling of a spark may very well inspire me to plough through this set again, but, this time, I'll take my time and try to absorb the music in a more observant fashion. I bought this reissued set on Alto as my older set on Warner had some glitches that must have been either bad transfers or defective CD pressings. This Alto set seems to have cleared up this issue as it uses the masters from Olympia.


----------



## Rogerx

Grofe: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 24 In F Minor, Op. 63, "To The Memory Of Vladimir Derzhanovsky"
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*










After listening to the 27th, I felt an urge to revisit the 24th. The slow movement, _Molto sostenudo_, never fails to leave me breathless --- those climaxes are overwhelming.


----------



## Gothos

cd 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Weinberg
Piano Trio In A Minor, Op. 24
Gidon Kremer (violin), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello), Yulianna Avdeeva (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon

Gottschalk, L: Grande Fantaisie triomphale sur l'hymne national brésilien RO108 (Op 69) 1869
Litolff: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


----------



## Malx

I had heard and read a large number of positive comments regarding this disc so after sampling on Qobuz I pressed the button and ordered.
To my ear this is a very well played and, for my tastes, well balanced programme.

*The Berlin Recital - Yuja Wang
(Rachmaninov / Scriabin / Ligeti / Prokofiev) *


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette

Robin Ticciati

Swedish Radio Choir, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette "Salut d'Amour - Nuit Serène"

Robin Ticciati

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Karen Cargill










Janáček: Sinfonietta

Tomáš Netopil

Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic

And to celebrate the final day of the season:










Honegger: Rugby

Thierry Fischer

The BBC National Orchestra of Wales

"_I very much like the game of football, but I prefer rugby. I find it more spontaneous, more direct and closer to nature than football, which is a more scientific game. I am aware of a carefully controlled rhythm in football and for me the savage, brusque, untied and desperate rhythm of rugby is more attractive. It would be wrong to consider my piece as program music. All it does it to try and express in my own musician's language, the attacks and ripostes of the game, and the rhythm and color of a match at the Colombes Stadium; I honestly feel it is only right to name my sources. That is the reason why this short composition bears the title of Rugby._" A. Honegger.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Alcina

Renée Fleming (soprano), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano), Timothy Robinson (tenor), Natalie Dessay (soprano), Laurent Naouri (bass), Juanita Lascarro (soprano), Kathleen Kuhlmann (contralto)
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*


----------



## Bourdon

*Gilbert & Sullivan*

HMS Pinafore

Pro Arte Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Berlioz. Is Berlioz my favourite composer? Very possibly.




























Unofrtunately the tenor in the _Te Deum_ is a bit weak, but otherwise it's a splendid performance.

The multi-singer _Les Nuits d'Eté_ is interesting for giving us Berlioz's original design, but none of the singers quite eclipse memories of some of the great female voices, who have recorded this music.

Baker is magnificent in the two Berlioz in the two _scènes lyrques. I can't imagine them ever being done better._


----------



## Merl

I relistened to the 1st the other day so it's the 2nd today. Haven't played these in years.


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Concertos and Symphony

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Camerata Rousseau, Giovanni de Angeli (oboe)

Leonardo Muzii

Kozeluch: Concerto for Bassoon in B flat major
Koželuh, J A: Bassoon Concerto in C Major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In F Major
Koželuh, J A: Symphony in G minor, Op. 22, No. 3


----------



## Dimace

Here I don't have to write a lot. When the ONE & ONLY plays the 88 keys my opinion is worthless. We are speaking for a monumental performance / recording of *Grieg's Piano Concerto.* A CD for the eternity. (and also a quite good collectible)









_(because I have never listened my Master, Frederic, Anton & Sigismund play the piano I can honestly say that Michelangeli is by far the best pianist I have seen and heard in my life. This note to note perfection creates standards beyond the human logic and makes me to believe that Arturo came from another planet.)_


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert piano trios from this amazing bargain set that really is filled with goodies.


----------



## sbmonty

Bacewicz: Quartet For Four Cellos
Silesian Quartet


----------



## ando

*Mozart Piano Concerto In E-flat Major, K. 449* (Musical Heritage Society)
*The Salzburg Mozart Players*
Maria Michaela Cuvay - piano
Josef Schneider - cello
Bernhard Meusburger - contrabass
Oskar Hagen - viola
Fritz Reminger - violin 
Joseph Schröcksnadel - violin


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Enthusiast

The quartets must be among Smetana's loveliest works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156722


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

The Complete Music for Piano Trio

The Florestan Trio

2003-2004, compilation 2011


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Glass: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Nayden Todorov

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


I have several recordings of Vaughan Williams' 7th, but the Naxos recording, particularly the first movement, actually sounds like someone is standing in the middle of Antarctica and then hears the wind, but its whistling begins to sound like a woman wailing. That creeps me out.

Of course, I have a morbid fear of Antarctica anyway, a vast desert made up of ice, so that adds to the creep factor.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rmathuln said:


> *Silvestri is The Man when it comes to Dvořák in my house*
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I don't have an SACD player, so I can't revel in sound like you're about to, but I'm indulging on the 7th with Vienna Philharmonic with my little stereo system.


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Jimenez - Overture to "El Baile de Luis Alonso" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras #9 (Capolongo/Angel)
Chavez - Toccata for Percussion (Temianka/Columbia)
Revueltas - Redes (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
String Quartet No. 1
Petersen Quartett*










A superb SQ (the 2nd SQ is just as fine). I need to get back into Schulhoff, there's still several works of his in my collection that I haven't heard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

sbmonty said:


> Bacewicz: Quartet For Four Cellos
> Silesian Quartet


These Bacewicz Chandos recordings with the Silesian Quartet are top-notch. I should revisit them. I also like these two recordings:

















I wish Chandos would've continued recording more of Bacewicz's music. There's also a fine recording of some works for violin/piano:


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "Great"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concerto No.5 - Emperor""; Fantasia, Op.80

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
String Trio
Mark Lubotsky (violin), Alexander Ivashkin (cello), Theodore Kuchar (viola)*


----------



## Enthusiast

An unstoppable performance ...


----------



## Rmathuln

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't have an SACD player, so I can't revel in sound like you're about to, but I'm indulging on the 7th with Vienna Philharmonic with my little stereo system.


Count yourself blessed to have the Disky set.
That, and the more complete Icon box, are both OOP.

Before the Icon box this Disky set commanded the most outrageous prices on the second-hand market.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Piano Concerto No.5 - Emperor""; Fantasia, Op.80
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


My favorite set of Brendel and the LvB concertos.
He and Haitink go well together.
Only improvement would have been the Concertgebouw instead of the the semi-dreadful LPO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What an opportunity missed! This could have been the best of all recordings of Berlioz's wonderful *La Damnation de Faust*. As it is, it is bighted by Prêtre's dull, routine conducting. "A sleepy competence settles over the proceedings," according to David Cairns in _Opera on Record 2_ and, though there are moments of vitality, the whole thing is strangely inert.

I keep it mostly for Baker's superb Marguerite, which might just be the best on record, her _D'amour l'ardente flamme_ one of the most uniquely moving I've ever heard. Bacquier sounds as if he could have been an interesting Méphisto under a different conductor and Gedda proves how much more interesting he could be in the Davis recording of a few years later.

Recommended for Baker's wonderful singing, but not much else.

The filler is Baker's earlier version of _La mort de Cléopâtre_ under Sir Alexander Gibson, who proves himself to be a much better Berlioz conductor than Prêtre.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rmathuln said:


> My favorite set of Brendel and the LvB concertos.
> He and Haitink go well together.
> Only improvement would have been the Concertgebouw instead of the the semi-dreadful LPO.


I don't know that recording but was surprised to see Haitink's LPO being called semi-dreadful. They have generally and consistently achieved excellence. Some people say the LSO is London's best orchestra now but back then I think many would agree that the LPO was the best we had. What do they do wrong?


----------



## Merl

I bought this for pennies a few years back. Still a nice recording but not amongst the very best Janacek SQ recordings.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich Symphonies 1, 14 & 15 - Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra:









I'm listening to the 14th first, and it's beautifully performed and recorded. The orchestra, in particular, is sensational.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mysakovsky
Lyric Concertino in G, Op. 32/3
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Bourdon

*
Leoš Janáček*


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies. The 3rd symphony of Louis Glass was today's Saturday Symphony. I found his music much more interesting than I was expecting and very enjoyable to listen to:










I know many members have enjoyed this record but I came to it more because of an interest in the work of the conductor, Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla, who I rate very highly. Anyway, an excellent disc.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major*
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond.
Rec. 194

*On CD #7 FROM:








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Smetana*

String Quartet No.1
From the Homeland two duos for violin and piano
String Quartet No.2


----------



## Knorf

*Frédéric Chopin*: Three Mazurkas, Op. 59; _Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise brillante_, Op. 22; Polonaise in A-flat major, Op. 53; Polonaise-Fantaisie in A-flat major, Op. 61
Martha Argerich










Earlier today:

*Leoš Janáček*: _Mša glagolskaja_
Elzbieta Szmytka, Nancy Mauktsby, Stuart Neill, Nathan Berg
David Schrader, organ
Chicago Symphony Chrous & Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Mark Dee

I'll let my antiquated version of iTunes speak for itself for this evening's selections ...


----------



## Rambler

J.S. Bach Sonata No. 3 & Partita No. 3 for solo violin: Shlomo Mintz on DG








Wonderful music well played!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sigismondo d'India: Lamenti & sospiri
*
*Julie Roset (soloist), Mariana Flores (soloist)

Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo García Alarcón*

Works

India: Ardo, lassa, o non ardo?
India: Chi nudrisce tua speme, cor mio?
India: Dialogo della rosa
India: Infelice Didone
India: Io viddi in terra angelici costumi
India: La tra'l sangue e le morti egro giacente
India: Lamento d'Olimpia
India: Mentre che'l cor
India: Mercè! grido piangendo
India: Odi quel Rosignolo
India: Or che il ciel e la terra
India: Pallidetta qual viola
India: Piangono al pianger mio
India: Sprezzami bionda e fuggimi
India: Su su prendi la cetra
India: Torna il sereno Zefiro
India: Un di soletto
India: Voi Ch'ascoltate
Trabaci: Canzona cromatica

*D'INDIA // 'Chi nudrisce tua speme'*






*D'INDIA // 'Mentre che 'l cor'*






*D'INDIA // 'Ardo, lassa, o non ardo?'*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alessandro, Francesco & Domenico Scarlatti: Sonate a quattro
*
*Les Récréations*

Works

Gesualdo: Gagliarda del Principe di Venosa
Scarlatti, A: Sonata 1a a quattro senza cembalo in F minor
Scarlatti, A: Sonata 2nda a quattro senza cembalo in c minor
Scarlatti, A: Sonata 3a a quattro senza cembalo in G minor
Scarlatti, A: Sonata 4a a quattro senza cembalo in D minor
Scarlatti, A: Sonata IX in A minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K87 in B minor
Scarlatti, F: Sonata IV in E minor
Trabaci: Durezze et ligature

*Alessandro Scarlatti, Sonata a quattro en sol mineur, Grave (extrait) - Les Récréations*






*SCARLATTI // 'Sonate a quattro en sol mineur : Grave' by Les Récréations
*





*SCARLATTI // 'Sonate a quattro en sol mineur : Allegro' by Les Récréations*


----------



## Rambler

*Wilhelm Kempff plays Bach* on DG








This is a 2CD set, and I'm listening to the second disc which consists of a selection of 12 Preludes and Fugues plus a Caprice and Toccata and Fugue.

Rather good!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 7
The London Philharmonic - Franz Welser-Möst


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Sonatas for four hands. (K 448, 479 & 521)
Marie & Veronica Kuijken (pianoforte)
SACD









A recent neurological study proved that listening to K 448 suppresses brain epileptic activity. 
=> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/ene.14758


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Cello Suites* Yo-Yo Ma on Sony









The first three cello suites from this fine double CD set


----------



## Guest

Frederick Rzewski passed away today, so I listened to this recording in his honor.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in e minor Op. 93*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, cond.
Rec 1966







*

CD #46 FROM








*


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Schopfung


----------



## mparta

Who knew? First impression, beautiful orchestra playing, maybe the most beautifully played that I recall. Songful. Didn't know what to expect, wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Fantaisie, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata, La Mer

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 2 ... on ....









Asger Hamerik - The Symphonies - Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## 13hm13

Asger Hamerik - Choral-Symphony No.7 & Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Symphonies And Cello Concerto

Petr Skalka (cello)

Cafe Zimmermann


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Violin Concertos

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Müller-Brühl


----------



## haydnguy

This was one of the first renditions I heard of Symphony #2. I still really like the performance. I keep coming back to it.

Mahler Symphony #2








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv

*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein / James King / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau* - _Das Lied von der Erde_


----------



## vincula

So Sunday it is :angel:!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Mass No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker, Birgit Remmert, Christian Gerhaher, Luba Orgonasova, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Kurt Streit










Schubert: Mass No. 6

Richard Hickox

Collegium Musicum 90 Chorus, James Gilchrist, Mark Padmore, Matthew Rose, Pamela Helen Stephen, Susan Gritton, Richard Hickox


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Malx

Simply because I hadn't played 'Pictures' for a while.
*Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Vienna PO, Valery Gergiev.*

This one doesn't displace Sinopoli as a favoured recording for me but as a live recording it is pretty impressive. The VPO sounding a bit darker than usual when required, the performance comes into its own in the latter sections.

Nice start to the day.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...1glbdz6K3_Tvxltz03ub3TylEvuPv0LA54SXOx4U4FcH0
Two glorious concerts this evening from the sumptuous surroundings of Beverley Minster, nestled in the east Yorkshire countryside between York and Hull.

As part of the 2021 Beverley & East Riding Early Music Festival, vocal ensemble Stile Antico take us "Toward the Dawn". Their programme charts a course from twilight to sunrise, seductive and unsettling in equal measure. Taverner's mighty Ave Dei patris filia stands at the end of a delicious sequence of sacred music, chansons and madrigals by English and Continental composers including Byrd, Lassus and Tallis. Thrill to the spine-tingling sounds of Allegri's beloved Miserere and enter into the glorious sound world of Nico Muhly's Gentle Sleep, a haunting setting of words by Shakespeare, written especially for the twelve voices of Stile Antico.

Then, the acclaimed instrumental ensemble La Serenissima brings the life-affirming music of 18th-century Venice and Northern Italy in the form of music by Vivaldi, Samartini and Brescianello. Sharing the stage with recorder virtuoso Tabea Debus, La Serenissima's concert is guaranteed to lift the spirits and truly bring the heady sounds of the Venetian summer to the East Riding of Yorkshire.

Presented by Hannah French


----------



## Chilham

And with these, my two-week exploration of Schubert is complete. Most enjoyable, especially the piano duets and impromptus. Ten days of classical and early romantic opera to come, then we'll see what Berlioz, Mendelssohn, Schumann Chopin and List have in store for July.










Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A Minor D. 821

Steven Isserlis, Dénes Várjon










Schubert: Adagio in E-flat "Notturno"

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 & Overture, Op. 21

Ceri-Lyn Cissone (narrator), Alexander Knox (narrator) & Frankie Wakefield (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Malx

A lot of Berlioz has been posted recently which has prompted me to give this classic recording a spin.

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein.*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Scenes from Salome and Elektra

Inge Borkh (soprano), Frances Yeend (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Schabernack - A Treasure Trove of Musical Jokes
*
*Les Passions de l'Ame, Meret Lüthi*

Works

Biber: Battalia à 10
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa: Partia No. IV in E flat Major, C. 65
Fux: Ouverture in D Major "Pour le Rossignol": IV. Pour le Coucou
Fux: Partita ex C, K323
Schmelzer: Arie con la Mattacina a 4 in D Major
Schmelzer: Balletto primo di Spoglia di Papagi
Schmelzer: Sonata 'Cucù'
Walther, J: Hortulus Chelicus: No. 15 in C Major, "Scherzo d' Augelli con il Cuccu"

*Partita for Two Violins and Contiuo in C Major, K. 323, "Les Combattans": I. Les Combattans*






*Harmonia artificioso-ariosa, Partia IV in E-Flat Major, C 65: I. Sonata. Adagio - Allegro - Adagio*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-Ariosa
*
*Les Passions de l'Ame, Meret Lüthi*

*Harmonia artificioso-ariosa, Partia III in A Major, C 64: I. Praeludium*






*Harmonia artificioso-ariosa, Partia VI in D Major, C 67: II. Aria e Variato 1-13*






Note: this is a genuine vintage 17th century pinball machine on the cover. 
Fully restored but still fairly "genuine".


----------



## Coach G

As of recently I'm listening to this NAXOS box set featuring the symphonies of the American composer, William Schuman (1910-1992) by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra.









The set contains William Schuman's _Symphonies #3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 _and _10_, as well as some quality "filler" orchestral pieces: _Judith_, _Orchestra Song_, _Circus Overture_, _Prayer in Time of War_, _Night Journey_, _New England Triptych_ (after the composer William Billings), and _Variations on America_ (an arrangement of an organ piece by Charles Ives).

William Schuman belonged to a generation of American composers who gathered around the popularity of Aaron Copland (1900-1990) and his "American" (or "Americana") style; often celebrating American folk music, hymns, and the natural beauty of the American landscape. Apart from Schuman and Copland, this group of American composers also included Virgil Thomson (1896-1989), Samuel Barber (1910-1981), Roy Harris (1898-1979), and Walter Piston (1894-1976). Though Copland and Piston dabbled just a bit in serial music in later years, the bulk of the music of all these composers remains tonal and non-experimental. Even so, while William Schuman is essentially tonal, he is the most tangled and thorny, being the most difficult nut to crack. Schuman's music is dynamic, athletic, well-crafted, and interesting; but not necessarily listenable on the first, or second, or third hearings. Don't expect to come away from a Schuman symphony whistling the main theme. Given an even chance, though, some may find that Schuman is worth the effort. As can been seen, Schuman had a penchant for the art of the symphony and like other American composers such as Roy Harris and Walter Piston (or their Russian contemporary, Dmitry Shostakovich), Schuman composed a whole bunch of them. Unlike Aaron Copland and Samuel Barber whose music appealed to the public and was regularly recorded; Schuman, Piston, Harris, and Thomson did not receive much acclaim during their lifetimes except within the world of academia, and were only very occasionally recorded by the likes of conductors such as Koussevitzky, Stokowski, Szell, Ormandy and Bernstein. But with the rise of the good people at NAXOS and American conductors such as Gerard Schwarz who are interested in celebrating and promoting America's prolific American classical music heritage, this has changed so that the music can finally be given it's due and be enjoyed by all.

William Schuman; Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49 
Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Enthusiast

Vaughan Williams.

These from Barbirolli are excellent (I had an LP of the recording of 2 when I was a child and never found another I liked as much).










-----

I played these a few days ago and, struck by how good I found it, played it again today. It is very good and not just another VW issue. I wonder if Pappano will do any more.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable.. a duo from Dimitri_

*Shostakovich - Piano Concerto #1 (Previn/Columbia)
Shostakovich - Suite from "The Bolt" (M. Shostakovich/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Gilbert & Sullivan*

Since yesterday I know where the song "for he is an Englishman" comes from.
Today I continue with the second "operetta"
The Pirates of Penzance

I like the performance, although I have no knowledge of other recordings.
I like what I hear and it is pleasant to listen to this operetta but I don't think my interest will go so far as to orientate me further. (other recordings)
It would of course make a huge difference if I had been able to experience a theater performance or a broadcast on television.
I have to rely on my own imagination although I have looked at some fragments on youtube which gives me an idea.
Maybe we'll go back to a time where social criticism will (must) be more packaged. 
The thought police is working overtime and people are constantly judging each other, shaming and all that petty stuff. 
We should more laugh at ourselves , nothing so liberating. 

Pro Arte Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Der Ring des Nibelungen_ part two for either side of a late lunch.

_Die Walküre_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1851-52. Music: 1854-56):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Saga-Drøm, Op. 39, FS 46
South Jutland SO
Niklas Willén*










Such a fantastic work!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Les Fresques de Piero Della Francesca, H 352
London Royal Philharmonic
Kubelik*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
The Revolt, H. 151
Prague SO
Bělohlávek*


----------



## ando

*Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor K.466*
*András Schiff* (piano & conductor)
*Cappella Andrea Barca*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII:11 in D minor 'Nelsonmesse'*

Simon Estes (bass baritone), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Gwendolyn Killebrew (mezzo-soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano)
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein

Bach, J S: Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Russell Oberlin, Norman Farrow (bass), Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano), Charles Bressler (tenor), Englebert Brenner (oboe d'amore)
New York Philharmonic, The Schola Cantorum, Schola Cantorum
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartetto Italiano playing the Hoffmeister and the three Prussian Quartets .. (Mozart's last four quartets - the full contents of Vol 3 of the Italianos' complete quartets and quintets):


----------



## ando

Enthusiast said:


> Quartetto Italiano playing the Hoffmeister and the three Prussian Quartets .. (Mozart's last four quartets - the full contents of Vol 3 of the Italianos' complete quartets and quintets):


The complete set's in my _must have_ queue.


----------



## mparta

In accordance with my new policy, which will be honored in the breach more often than adherence...

I have the Hickox recordings and have never paid attention to them. About my 3rd run through the Theresienmesse, grows on a person. The performance is fine.
And I don't have to buy a bunch more stuff to set aside and ignore

Haydn a composer whose music I can like, but not love. I fairly recently had a bout with The Seasons on the Haitink BRSO box, just couldn't do it, bored me to tears.
But I will try again.


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 10 - Quatuor Danel.*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvořák - 'The Three Great Symphonies' 3 LP box set; Symphonies 7,8, & 9. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1970

View attachment 156767


----------



## cougarjuno

Ullmann - Complete Piano Sonatas. If you like Prokofiev sonatas these works will suit you.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Fourth Sunday after Trinity
_Ein ungefärbt Gemüte_, BWV 24
_Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe_, BWV 185
_Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ_, BWV 177
_Gott ist mein König _, BWV 71
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Kobie van Rensburg, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> In accordance with my new policy, which will be honored in the breach more often than adherence...
> 
> I have the Hickox recordings and have never paid attention to them. About my 3rd run through the Theresienmesse, grows on a person. The performance is fine.
> And I don't have to buy a bunch more stuff to set aside and ignore
> 
> Haydn a composer whose music I can like, but not love. I fairly recently had a bout with The Seasons on the Haitink BRSO box, just couldn't do it, bored me to tears.
> But I will try again.


The Seasons is not the easiest work to bring off, it seems. It needs to sparkle. The Beecham recording is perhaps the best I know. The Hickox masses tend to be excellent.


----------



## Chilham

Wagner: Der Ring des Nimbelungun ii. Die Walküre

Sir Georg Solti

Wiener Philharmoniker, James King, Régine Crespin, Gottlob Frick, Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Christa Ludwig, Brigitte Fassbänder, Helga Dernesch, Berit Lindholm, Vera Schlosser, Vera Little, Helen Watts, Claudia Hellman, Marilyn Tyler


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius 2 from Monteux and then Rozhdestvensky - both excellent and different enough from each other to listen to the back to back.


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius seems to in the air ... Dave Hurwitz again??? 









1992 recording .... Sibelius, Lorin Maazel, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Mark Dee

Truly beautiful, beautifully played...

*Chopin Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor, Op.65: III Largo
Jian Wang (cello); Carol Rosenberger (piano)*


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Serenade for tenor, horn and strings - Peter Pears (tenor), Barry Tuckwell (horn), LSO, Benjamin Britten.*

A very fine disc.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Haydn - Symphony No. 103 In E-flat Major ("Drum Roll") & Symphony No. 104 In D Major ("London"). Philharmonia Hungarica. London Treasury Series 1979

View attachment 156777


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


I think I would go back to this and the old Shuricht to compare, since I listened to my new Solti/CSO yesterday and was very surprised. Also the Cleveland Welser-Moest DVD.

I think the last movement, particularly the last few minutes, with these horn counter statements in the background, is the grandest of the grand in terms of orchestral finales, for me. The horn stuff is much more thrilling to me than, for instance, Mahler 1. Influenced by a performance I heard, but still....
The older I get, there more there is in Bruckner for me.


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> The older I get, there more there is in Bruckner for me.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1-6. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken, Das Alte Werk Series 2 LP box 1982 German pressing

View attachment 156778


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Cello Suites* Yo-Yo Ma on Sony









The second disc from this excellent set consisting of the suites 4, 5 & 6.


----------



## pmsummer

CHOMINCIAMENTO DI GIOIA
_Virtuoso dance-music from the time of Boccaccio's Decamerone_
*British Library Ms. 29987*
Ensemble Unicorn
_
Naxos_


----------



## strawa

Love at first audition.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel: German Arias* |Emma Kirkby 7 London Baroque on EMI









A pleasing disc of pleasant music.

Compared to the Bach Cello Suites I just listened to this is comparatively tame music. Both it and the Bach are obviously baroque, but somehow the Bach seems to transcend the baroque.


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Lachner - Requiem in F minor - Hermann Meyer


----------



## 13hm13

Pergolesi (1710-1736) - Messa a 5 voci


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Boccherini - 6 Symphonies Op. 12. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Philips 3LP box, 1972, Netherlands release

View attachment 156784


----------



## atsizat

This magnificent composition of Ennio Morricone doesn't get likes on Talk Classical?


----------



## 13hm13

DS VC1 on...

Viktoria Mullova, Violin; Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; André Previn
Philips 422 364-2 (1988)


----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: 6 Bassoon Concertos* Klaus Thunemann with I Musici on Philips









Vivaldi contributed several Bassoon Concertos to the repertoire. There seemed to be something of a vogue fr these in the eighteenth century. These are pleasant, especially if you enjoy the comical air the bassoon seemed to be trapped in.

These performances are from the mid 1980's and on modern instruments.. Safe performances but these days I tend to prefer Vivaldi on original instruments.


----------



## Knorf

Rambler said:


> Vivaldi contributed several Bassoon Concertos to the repertoire.


Thirty-seven for solo bassoon in fact, at least that survived, and many more including the bassoon as part of the concertino in multiple-instrument concerti grossi. "Comical air," sure, but hopefully you can also hear the air of melancholy and even nobility that these concerti bring out.

In other news:

*Frédéric Chopin*: Concerti for Piano and Orchestra, No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 and No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21*
Martha Argerich
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
*National Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich

I really enjoy these concertos, and think they're unfairly maligned.


----------



## haziz

"The Spirit of England" Disc 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Antonio Vivaldi *(1678-1741) - Bassoon Concerto in G Minor RV 495. - _9 mins 42 seconds
_Sergio Azzolini, bassoon; Ensemble L' Aura Soave Cremona; Diego Cantalupii, conductor. Label: Naïve

An outstanding performance all-round, and Azzolini is a true master. The sound quality on this recording is astounding.


----------



## haziz

Over the last couple of days:
*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 'Eroica', 5, 6 'Pastoral' and 8*
_Monteux - LSO or VPO_


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov*
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan
Rec. 1970









*CDs 18-20 FROM








*


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England" Disc 2*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Coach G said:


> As of recently I'm listening to this NAXOS box set featuring the symphonies of the American composer, William Schuman (1910-1992) by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 156757
> 
> 
> The set contains William Schuman's _Symphonies #3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 _and _10_, as well as some quality "filler" orchestral pieces: _Judith_, _Orchestra Song_, _Circus Overture_, _Prayer in Time of War_, _Night Journey_, _New England Triptych_ (after the composer William Billings), and _Variations on America_ (an arrangement of an organ piece by Charles Ives).
> 
> William Schuman belonged to a generation of American composers who gathered around the popularity of Aaron Copland (1900-1990) and his "American" (or "Americana") style; often celebrating American folk music, hymns, and the natural beauty of the American landscape. Apart from Schuman and Copland, this group of American composers also included Virgil Thomson (1896-1989), Samuel Barber (1910-1981), Roy Harris (1898-1979), and Walter Piston (1894-1976). Though Copland and Piston dabbled just a bit in serial music in later years, the bulk of the music of all these composers remains tonal and non-experimental. Even so, while William Schuman is essentially tonal, he is the most tangled and thorny, being the most difficult nut to crack. Schuman's music is dynamic, athletic, well-crafted, and interesting; but not necessarily listenable on the first, or second, or third hearings. Don't expect to come away from a Schuman symphony whistling the main theme. Given an even chance, though, some may find that Schuman is worth the effort. As can been seen, Schuman had a penchant for the art of the symphony and like other American composers such as Roy Harris and Walter Piston (or their Russian contemporary, Dmitry Shostakovich), Schuman composed a whole bunch of them. Unlike Aaron Copland and Samuel Barber whose music appealed to the public and was regularly recorded; Schuman, Piston, Harris, and Thomson did not receive much acclaim during their lifetimes except within the world of academia, and were only very occasionally recorded by the likes of conductors such as Koussevitzky, Stokowski, Szell, Ormandy and Bernstein. But with the rise of the good people at NAXOS and American conductors such as Gerard Schwarz who are interested in celebrating and promoting America's prolific American classical music heritage, this has changed so that the music can finally be given it's due and be enjoyed by all.
> 
> William Schuman; Gerard Schwarz
> View attachment 156758
> View attachment 156759


Great post, and well said :tiphat:

Prompted me to listen to symphony #8 Naxos/Schwarz/Seattle Symphony. I bought these Naxos CDs as they were released and I've had them in my collection for a long time now (close on 20 years?) but I simply don't give them the listening time they deserve. Going to have a focused listen, this week.

After 8, I'm gonna squeeze in Lennie's NYPO 3 before I hit the sack ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just looking down this thread, so many people listening to so much wonderful music - this is such a stimulating thread.

I haven't properly looked on here for about 2 weeks and I can see I'm missing out on some great prompts.

Just finished listening to Schuman 8, prompted by Coach G's excellent post #11873 - many thanks for that, Coach G. :tiphat:

Now listening to Schuman 3 before bed. Lennie and the rightly famed NYPO (please excuse the oversize album cover - artwork like that has to be big, and we can see where the latter-day King Crimson got the idea from!)

I'm going to right a wrong and spend time this week listening to all my CDs of William Schuman's orchestral works. I've got quite a few!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


It's gonna be a long night!

Was planning to go bed after Schuman 3, but you've whet my appetite for DSCH 1.

Gonna have to look away from this thread if I want to actually get some sleep!

Got an early start in the morning


----------



## Knorf

Also, the Bernstein/CSO Shostakovich 1 is my favorite recording of that symphony! So good.


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETTEN
_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Knorf

*William Schuman*: _In Praise of Shahn_[SUP]1[/SUP]
*Aaron Copland*: _Connotations_[SUP]2[/SUP]
*Roger Sessions*: Suite from _The Black Maskers_[SUP]3[/SUP]
The Juilliard Orchestra, [SUP]1[/SUP]Otto-Werner Mueller, [SUP]2[/SUP]Sixten Ehrling, [SUP]3[/SUP]Paul Zukovsky

All of the talk about William Schuman made me think of this great CD, one I haven't listened to in ages, for no good reason. Very enjoyable!


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS, AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## haziz

Catching up on my listening from a couple of days ago on a long drive back home from my first meaningful vacation since COVID started:
*

Schubert: Trout Quintet










Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3-9*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan _(1963 cycle)










*
Schubert: Trout Quintet*


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto and other works

Joshua Bell (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Michael Tilson Thomas

Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake: Danse Russe


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Paul Watkins (cello)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Elgar: Elegy for strings, Op. 58
Elgar: Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1 in D major, Op. 39 No. 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 2 in A minor, Op. 39 No. 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 3 in C minor, Op. 39 No. 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 4 in G major, Op. 39 No. 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 5 in C major, Op. 39 No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


> *Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov*
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Herbert von Karajan
> Rec. 1970
> 
> View attachment 156789
> 
> 
> *CDs 18-20 FROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my favorite opera's,strange to see this one in a DG box.


----------



## Rogerx

Kalliwoda: Violin Concertinos & Overtures

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Chilham

I have a big report to write today before midday Eastern. I'm hoping these will see me through.










Adam: Giselle

Anatole Fistoulari

London Symphony Orchestra










Clara Schumann: 3 Romances

Isata Kanneh-Mason & Elena Urioste










Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata

Claudio Abbado

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

René Jacobs

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Daniel Behle, Inga Kalna, Anna Grevelius, Isabelle Druet, Daniel Schmutzhard, Anna-Kristiina Kaappola, René Möller, Clemens-Maria Nuszbaumer, Christian Koch, Kurt Azesberger, Marlis Petersen, Alois Mühlbacher


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 & Little Suite in A Minor, Op. 1

Esa-Pekka Salonen, New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Adolphe Samuel; Joseph Jongen - Orchestral works - Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra

Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Der Ring des Nibelungen_ part three for late morning and afternoon.

_Siegfried_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1851 - redrafted 1852. Music: 1856-71):


----------



## vincula

Intense and revealing performances of these three Sibelius' symphonies with impressive SQ considering the recording dates. Much to enjoy and explore here.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Flamme

"I must down to the seas again" - the opening words of John Masefield's poem Sea Fever published in 1902. Today's Words and Music follows his suggestion, with readings by Julian Glover and Eleanor Tomlinson, which range from Gerard Manley Hopkins's poem Wreck of the Deutschland, a ship which foundered off the Kent coast in 1875 and Matthew Arnold's On Dover Beach, to Joseph Conrad's autobiographical book The Mirror of the Sea, to Kathleen Jamie's poem The Glass-hulled Boat. The music includes Mendelssohn's Fingal's Cave, Flanders and Swann's Rockall, folk tunes by Julie Fowlis and Debussy's La Mer, which the composer wrote whilst staying at Eastbourne. The BBC Radio 3 Breakfast programme is currently asking listeners for suggestions of music inspired by the coastline of Britain to play each morning. 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b05mqhb1


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Fantasies On Operas By Rossini

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

Today in different waters 

"Explosante-fixe
Anthèmes 1 & 2


----------



## Enthusiast

An older classic recording instead of one of the more recent HIP-inspired ones:


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Arias

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Munich Chamber Orchestra, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Hans Stadlmair, Karl Richter


----------



## Art Rock

Fauré / Franck - String quartets by the Dante quartet on Hyperion.
Highly recommended.

The Franck is the current subject in the thread Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective..


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Magnificat*

*Glen Dempsey (organ)

Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha*

Works

Howells: Magnificat & Nunc dimittis (Gloucester, 1946)
Jackson, Gabriel: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis (Truro Service)
Leighton: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis (Second Service), Op. 62
Stanford: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis in A, Op. 12
Sumsion: Magnificat and Nunc dimittis in A
Tippett: Magnificat & Nunc dimittis (Collegium Sancti Johannis Cantabrigiense)

*Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis in A: Magnificat*






*Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis (Gloucester Service) : Magnificat*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Magnificat 2*

*Glen Dempsey

Choir of St John's College Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha*

Works

Anderson, Julian: Evening Canticles
Berkeley, L: Magnificat and Nunc dimittis, Op. 99
Howells: Magnificat & Nunc dimittis (Collegium Regale, 1945)
Jackson, F: Evening Service in G
Pärt: Magnificat
Sumsion: Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis in G
Swayne: Magnificat I, Op. 33
Walton: Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis
Watson, Sydney: Magnificat and Nunc dimittis in E

*Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis: Magnificat (Collegium Regale)*






*Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis: Magnificat (Chichester Service)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light
and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances
Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Enthusiast

Most remembered now as Britten's teacher, Bridge was a fine composer and it is a little strange that he is as neglected as he is.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156801


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Mass in B minor

The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Layton, conductor

2018


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin*

Listening to Disk 8, titled "Miscellaneous works."


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn :Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> Thirty-seven for solo bassoon in fact, at least that survived, and many more including the bassoon as part of the concertino in multiple-instrument concerti grossi. "Comical air," sure, but hopefully you can also hear the air of melancholy and even nobility that these concerti bring out.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*: Concerti for Piano and Orchestra, No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 and No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21*
> Martha Argerich
> London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
> *National Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich
> 
> I really enjoy these concertos, and think they're unfairly maligned.


Vivaldi bassoon concerti ignored for decades, but a gazillion years ago, Sherman Walt, principal with BSO, made an LP. Vaguest of memories, but he had to be a fine player in that orchestra in those years.


----------



## Vasks

_A Dutch Duo_

*Bree - Overture to "Le Bandit" (Steen/NM)
Hol - Symphony #4 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## vincula

Listening to Brahms _Violin concerto_ recorded the 11th April 1939. Heifetz and the Boston Symphony Orchestra conducted by Serge Koussevitzky.

Brew some coffee and sing along. 
BEWARE: You might end up dancing with a cup in your hand. Not a good idea. Believe me, I know.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius 3 and 6 in two very different but excellent accounts. Rozhdestvensky has the sweep of Sibelius and a real feel for the music. The Melodiya analogue sound is good and attractive. Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius cycle is more refined but not at the cost of power, excitement or argument and, no matter how well you know the works, has much to say. I love them both.


----------



## pmsummer

SHAKESPEARE'S LUTENIST
_Theatre Music by_
*Robert Johnson*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
David Thomas - bass
Anthony Rooley - lute
_
Virgin_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Sibelius 3 and 6 in two very different but excellent accounts. Rozhdestvensky has the sweep of Sibelius and a real feel for the music. The Melodiya analogue sound is good and attractive. Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius cycle is more refined but not at the cost of power, excitement or argument and, no matter how well you know the works, has much to say. I love them both.


I much prefer Vänskä's earlier recordings with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. Do you own those recordings? I don't know, but I just don't hear much of a difference in Vänskä's view of Sibelius in these Minnesota recordings.


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> Vivaldi bassoon concerti ignored for decades, but a gazillion years ago, Sherman Walt, principal with BSO, made an LP. Vaguest of memories, but he had to be a fine player in that orchestra in those years.


Sherman Walt was a terrific bassoonist! Sadly he died shortly after retiring in 1989, age 66, hit by a car while crossing the street with his wife. Great player, no question. He was principal in the CSO before joining Boston in 1953. I've never heard his Vivaldi, but of course I've heard him in numerous Boston Symphony recordings over the many years he was there, and I admire his Mozart Bassoon Concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I much prefer Vänskä's earlier recordings with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. Do you own those recordings? I don't know, but I just don't hear much of a difference in Vänskä's view of Sibelius in these Minnesota recordings.


Yes, I bought the earlier (Lahti) recordings as they came out. I find the later Minnesota recordings very different - and not just different to the Lahti ones but to almost all Sibelius recordings we have had. The Lahti orchestra is no match for the Minnesota band and Vanska's vision has grown richer, with far more attention to (telling) detail - attention that miraculously does not impede the flow or end up seeming fussy. I am surprised that you can't hear it. I like all the Sibelius records that he made in his Lahti days and I like some of them a lot ... and I also love that he recorded earlier versions of the violin concerto and the 5th symphony in Lahti. But what Vanska achieved in Minnesota are some of the finest Sibelius recordings we have had. I am not entirely sold on the first Minnesota disc (2nd and 5th symphonies) but the other two are exceptional and give us a more mature Sibelius without any loss of wildness or singing out.

I believe that Hurwitz dislikes them which may prove my feelings to be correct except for those who worship at the Hurwitz shrine.


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> I much prefer Vänskä's earlier recordings with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. Do you own those recordings? I don't know, but I just don't hear much of a difference in Vänskä's view of Sibelius in these Minnesota recordings.


I just don't hear anything in those Minnesota recordings. I think the 6th is a magical piece of music and the HvK/BPO recording is one of the great recordings of all time, but I thought the MInnesota orchestra should be good, the BIS sound would be good, Vanska is a specialist. And yet, nothing.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor op. 74 'Pathetique'

First version*

Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwangler, cond.
REC. 1951 In Cairo

CD #23 FROM:









*Second version*

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwangler, cond.
Rec. 1938









The second version will be in the 55 CD Warner edition this coming September, likely remastered from some point in time - not sure if it will be newly transferred from the 78s though.

I treasure both recordings. The pre war recording is a little more hopeful, the post war vesion seems to be more reflectively sad and remorseful.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók-Kodály-Weiner*


----------



## Merl

2 excellent performances back to back, this afternoon. Symphony 8 from the Bruckner.


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I just don't hear anything in those Minnesota recordings. I think the 6th is a magical piece of music and the HvK/BPO recording is one of the great recordings of all time, but I thought the MInnesota orchestra should be good, the BIS sound would be good, Vanska is a specialist. And yet, nothing.


We rarely rubbish each other's choices in this thread as that can lead to extended discussions that there is little place for here. But obviously I disagree with you! I'm not sure why you mention Karajan - though I agree that his Sibelius recordings are great - but would certainly include the Minnesota recordings as their equals (but different) for most of the symphonies. Perhaps you were looking for another Herbie? Vanska has grown into being a more cerebral conductor than most. You need to give his work close attention - something that often doesn't come naturally to me - but I never find my attention wandering when I listen to most of his Minnesota records.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Louis Glass: Symphony No. 3. Daniel Raiskin, Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie. For Saturday Symphony. I found this largely pleasant, with the exception of the third movement, but rather forgettable.










Bach: Cantatas for St. Johns Day, Fourth Sunday after Trinity. BWV 167, 7, 30, 24, 185,177, 71. Gardiner et al.










Franck: String Quintet, Quartet. Quatuor Danel. Excellent










Saint-Saens, Chausson: Piano Quartets. Schubert Ensemble. Excellent










Shostakovich; String Quartets, 7,8. Pavel Haas Quartet. Excellent plus.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not a big fan of the Bloch but Isserlis is relatively restrained here. The Bridge is a fine piece and receives an excellent performance. The Hough piece is OK, too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Schuman* (1910-1992) Symphony #6 (1948) - _29 minutes
_Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz. Label: Naxos

Cast in one movement, but with six discernible episodes, this really is a top-notch composition. And the performance of the Seattle directed by Schwarz is of the highest possible standard imaginable.

I was immediately struck by the superb playing of the woodwinds and the brass. Schuman puts groups of instruments together and engages them in a contrapuntal dynamic, with various sections, including the percussion, having primacy at various stages: it is this alternation of instrumental groups that gives each of the six episodes its identity.

There are no tunes and the music is dark and brooding, building to an awesome climax that gives way for the symphony to close with the music quietly dying away.

I've long had a suspicion that Schuman was the_ primus inter pares _regarding the great American composers of the time - Copland, Harris, Barber, Piston, Hanson, Creston et al - and this recording/performance does a lot to confirm my view.


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I just don't hear anything in those Minnesota recordings. I think the 6th is a magical piece of music and the HvK/BPO recording is one of the great recordings of all time, but I thought the MInnesota orchestra should be good, the BIS sound would be good, Vanska is a specialist. And yet, nothing.


This is very interesting, and I hear it often. I must say I don't know where I stand on it. I got rather carried along with the euphoria surrounding Vanska's 'new' Sibelius and I bought the Vanska/Minnesota performances as they were released. When I listened to them, I had quite contradictory perceptions. Sometimes I was enthralled, other times left cold. I also attended a concert of Sibelius' music conducted by Vanska in London about 8 years ago (?) and was decidedly underwhelmed. But sometimes I really enjoy the performances - I really can't explain this.

I wouldn't contradict anyone who was positive about these performances, nor could I with anyone who disliked them. It really is quite peculiar, I find.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, I bought the earlier (Lahti) recordings as they came out. I find the later Minnesota recordings very different - and not just different to the Lahti ones but to almost all Sibelius recordings we have had. The Lahti orchestra is no match for the Minnesota band and Vanska's vision has grown richer, with far more attention to (telling) detail - attention that miraculously does not impede the flow or end up seeming fussy. I am surprised that you can't hear it. I like all the Sibelius records that he made in his Lahti days and I like some of them a lot ... and I also love that he recorded earlier versions of the violin concerto and the 5th symphony in Lahti. But what Vanska achieved in Minnesota are some of the finest Sibelius recordings we have had. I am not entirely sold on the first Minnesota disc (2nd and 5th symphonies) but the other two are exceptional and give us a more mature Sibelius without any loss of wildness or singing out.
> 
> I believe that Hurwitz dislikes them which may prove my feelings to be correct except for those who worship at the Hurwitz shrine.


I too bought the Lahti set as it was released and it is simply marvellous. And yes, the Minnesota set is completely different. I think I will be persevering with them for years to come, in order to regain what I have glimpsed, and what others hear in them - not a bad problem to have in the overall scheme of things!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, I bought the earlier (Lahti) recordings as they came out. I find the later Minnesota recordings very different - and not just different to the Lahti ones but to almost all Sibelius recordings we have had. The Lahti orchestra is no match for the Minnesota band and Vanska's vision has grown richer, with far more attention to (telling) detail - attention that miraculously does not impede the flow or end up seeming fussy. I am surprised that you can't hear it. I like all the Sibelius records that he made in his Lahti days and I like some of them a lot ... and I also love that he recorded earlier versions of the violin concerto and the 5th symphony in Lahti. But what Vanska achieved in Minnesota are some of the finest Sibelius recordings we have had. I am not entirely sold on the first Minnesota disc (2nd and 5th symphonies) but the other two are exceptional and give us a more mature Sibelius without any loss of wildness or singing out.
> 
> I believe that Hurwitz dislikes them which may prove my feelings to be correct except for those who worship at the Hurwitz shrine.


Oh well, I just don't share your high praise for those recordings. To your own dismay, Hurwitz and I are in agreement in this instance. My other favorite Sibelians are Berglund, Segerstam and Karajan.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> I just don't hear anything in those Minnesota recordings. I think the 6th is a magical piece of music and the HvK/BPO recording is one of the great recordings of all time, but I thought the MInnesota orchestra should be good, the BIS sound would be good, Vanska is a specialist. And yet, nothing.


You may want to look into Vänskä's earlier Sibelius recordings. For me, they retain a certain magic that the Minnesota performances lack.


----------



## Helgi

*Cyrillus Kreek: The Suspended Harp of Babel*
Vox Clamantis, Jaan-Eik Tulve


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - viola
Philip Brett - director
California EAR Unit - ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - soprano
Karen Rosenak - celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - percussion
_
New Albion_


----------



## MusicSybarite

vincula said:


> So Sunday it is :angel:!
> 
> View attachment 156748
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Kabelac's _Mystery of Time_ is a terrific masterpiece of 20th century.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Coach G said:


> As of recently I'm listening to this NAXOS box set featuring the symphonies of the American composer, William Schuman (1910-1992) by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 156757
> 
> 
> The set contains William Schuman's _Symphonies #3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 _and _10_, as well as some quality "filler" orchestral pieces: _Judith_, _Orchestra Song_, _Circus Overture_, _Prayer in Time of War_, _Night Journey_, _New England Triptych_ (after the composer William Billings), and _Variations on America_ (an arrangement of an organ piece by Charles Ives).
> 
> William Schuman belonged to a generation of American composers who gathered around the popularity of Aaron Copland (1900-1990) and his "American" (or "Americana") style; often celebrating American folk music, hymns, and the natural beauty of the American landscape. Apart from Schuman and Copland, this group of American composers also included Virgil Thomson (1896-1989), Samuel Barber (1910-1981), Roy Harris (1898-1979), and Walter Piston (1894-1976). Though Copland and Piston dabbled just a bit in serial music in later years, the bulk of the music of all these composers remains tonal and non-experimental. Even so, while William Schuman is essentially tonal, he is the most tangled and thorny, being the most difficult nut to crack. Schuman's music is dynamic, athletic, well-crafted, and interesting; but not necessarily listenable on the first, or second, or third hearings. Don't expect to come away from a Schuman symphony whistling the main theme. Given an even chance, though, some may find that Schuman is worth the effort. As can been seen, Schuman had a penchant for the art of the symphony and like other American composers such as Roy Harris and Walter Piston (or their Russian contemporary, Dmitry Shostakovich), Schuman composed a whole bunch of them. Unlike Aaron Copland and Samuel Barber whose music appealed to the public and was regularly recorded; Schuman, Piston, Harris, and Thomson did not receive much acclaim during their lifetimes except within the world of academia, and were only very occasionally recorded by the likes of conductors such as Koussevitzky, Stokowski, Szell, Ormandy and Bernstein. But with the rise of the good people at NAXOS and American conductors such as Gerard Schwarz who are interested in celebrating and promoting America's prolific American classical music heritage, this has changed so that the music can finally be given it's due and be enjoyed by all.
> 
> William Schuman; Gerard Schwarz
> View attachment 156758
> View attachment 156759


That is an extraordinary set. Schuman had one of the most attractive and distinctive sound worlds among American composers.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> ............... My other favorite Sibelians are Berglund, Segerstam and Karajan.


I'm with you on Karajan! And I quite like Berglund (but have grown bored of it now). Segerstam is interesting. I find he makes great sounds but I wish he would give more attention to the narrative direction.


----------



## Mark Dee

*Godowsky: Triana
Martin Jones
Virtuoso Piano Showpieces*


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Violin Concerto

Orchestra National de la RTF
Zubin Mehta
Filmed at the ORTF,Paris,26 May 1965


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I'm with you on Karajan! And I quite like Berglund (but have grown bored of it now). Segerstam is interesting. I find he makes great sounds but I wish he would give more attention to the narrative direction.


Berglund's Sibelius Bournemouth recordings absolutely first-rate. His _Kullervo_, for me, is still the reference recording for this work. I find no faults with Segerstam's attention to the musical drama of Sibelius. I think his performances tell the story rather well.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> We rarely rubbish each other's choices in this thread as that can lead to extended discussions that there is little place for here. But obviously I disagree with you! I'm not sure why you mention Karajan - though I agree that his Sibelius recordings are great - but would certainly include the Minnesota recordings as their equals (but different) for most of the symphonies. Perhaps you were looking for another Herbie? Vanska has grown into being a more cerebral conductor than most. You need to give his work close attention - something that often doesn't come naturally to me - but I never find my attention wandering when I listen to most of his Minnesota records.


Not rubbishing, very much a proponent of gustibus non disputandum. I often go back for a second try based on other's opinions that aren't coherent with mine. Glad you find something you like. Still sorry I spent money on it, though.
Done (I hope).


----------



## perempe

I'm listening to this album instead of the France-Switzerland match.


----------



## ando

*Beethoven Sonata no. 9 in A, Op. 47, The Kreutzer*
*Roberto Cani, violin
Inna Faliks, piano
*
Recorded on April 17th, 2021
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> Not rubbishing, very much a proponent of* gustibus non disputandum*. I often go back for a second try based on other's opinions that aren't coherent with mine. Glad you find something you like. Still sorry I spent money on it, though.
> Done (I hope).


Thanks for using the Latin, but speaking as an Anglo-Italian I must ask people to put Latin references in _italics. _Otherwise it's tantamount to 'cultural appropriation' and smacks of white supremacy. When I read it unitalicised, I can't breath. We must embrace diversity, respect different cultures and acknowledge multiculturalism. Woke is not a joke.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Havergal Brian* (1876-1972) - Symphony #10 (1954) - _18 minutes
_Leicestershire Schools Symphony Orchestra, James Loughran

I love this symphony!

And what an album cover! Bob Simpson went down to see Brian at his sea front council flat in Shoreham-by Sea - great photo, complete with an old-world hearing aid tucked into his top-left breast pocket!

And will the days ever come back when we have enterprises like schools orchestras? Michael Tippett had a hand in these orchestras.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIPLICITÉ
_Three-part Secular Compositions from 1350-1450_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
Zorgina vocal ensemble
_
Raumklang_


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Symphony No. 1, op 13 (1905)

Rumanian State Symphony / George Georgescu

On Artia (New York, New York), from 1960
Recorded 1942
Licensed from Electrecord


----------



## Red Terror

I could be mistaken but Nelsons' Shostakovich cycle might just be the best one yet.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I'm with you on Karajan! And I quite like Berglund (but have grown bored of it now). Segerstam is interesting. I find he makes great sounds but I wish he would give more attention to the narrative direction.


There's much more Sibelius on this thread than I can deal with, I'm curious about some things (I had a Berglund recording of _something_ when I was a kid and I think I liked it:lol but the problem for me of prowling through this is that I don't anticipate much more than an "ok, now I know" response, since I virtually never pull Sibelius out spontaneously. Curiosity can be a bit expensive, one of the dangers of this site -- oo, oo, gotta hear that, nope, that's not it.
Except for the BPO and the 6th, which I think is a magical sound. Whenever that oboist, Lothar Koch, comes to the ear, wow, such mastery of that particular very national school of playing. And the way the music dodges and weaves into a fabric that's not like any other piece I know, very special.
Now, that's better, just discussing what I do like.
Here we go again, I am curious about Segerstam because I think he's billed as a composer who conducts, right? So there might be special insight.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> I could be mistaken but Nelsons' Shostakovich cycle might just be the best one yet.


He's alright, but, for me, doesn't hold a candle to Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky and Haitink. Just my two measly cents.


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks for using the Latin, but speaking as an Anglo-Italian I must ask people to put Latin references in _italics. _Otherwise it's tantamount to 'cultural appropriation' and smacks of white supremacy. When I read it unitalicised, I can't breath. We must embrace diversity, respect different cultures and acknowledge multiculturalism. Woke is not a joke.


Clearly some days best not have gotten up, or-- awakened.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> Clearly some days best not have gotten up, or-- awakened.


My post was not in the least bit serious!!


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
_
M-A Recordings _


----------



## HenryPenfold

pmsummer said:


> SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
> *Camerata Iberia*
> _
> M-A Recordings _


Are these your CDs? If so, you have quite a collection. :tiphat:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Suk
Summer Moods, Op. 22b
Pavel Štěpán*

From this set -


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Symphony No. 1, op 13 (1905)

Orchestra Sinfonica a Filarmonicii "George Enescu" / Mihai Brediceanu

On Electrecord (Romania), from circa 1975
Recorded 1970?


----------



## bharbeke

Thanks to Itullian for tipping me off to this set's existence and quality.

*Haydn: Symphonies 54-59*
Ernst Marzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra

Most of these are good performances. No. 55 was just okay to me, but it was in the Hogwood, too, so it may just not be my favorite of the 106. No. 56 is outstanding and highly recommended.

I look forward to trying more from this complete symphonies set.


----------



## haziz

*C.V. Stanford: Cello Concerto*
_Alexander Baillie - RPO - Nicholas Braithwaite_


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xdwt
The Stavanger Symphony Orchestra perform Sibelius's Third Symphony with conductor Dalia Stasevska. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Dances from Galánta
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra (soloist), Dalia Stasevska (conductor)

12:47 AM
Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
Folk Songs, for mezzo-soprano and orchestra
Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo soprano), Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Dalia Stasevska (conductor)

01:09 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Symphony No.3 in C Op. 52
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Dalia Stasevska (conductor)

01:36 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Chaconne in G HWV 435
Allan Rasmussen (harpsichord)

01:48 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Quartet for strings in C major, Op 59 No 3 'Rasumovsky'
Yggdrasil String Quartet

02:19 AM
Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994)
Dance Preludes, for clarinet and piano
Seraphin Maurice Lutz (clarinet), Eugen Burger-Yonov (piano)

02:31 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Piano Concerto no 1 in E minor, op 11
Dejan Lazic (piano), RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Rossen Milanov (conductor)

03:12 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Holberg suite Op 40 vers. for string orchestra
Sofia Soloists, Plamen Djourov (conductor)

03:32 AM
Hanne Orvad (1945-2013)
Kornell 
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

03:42 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Rapsodie espagnole vers. for 2 pianos
Aglika Genova (piano), Liuben Dimitrov (piano)

03:55 AM
Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936), Unknown (arranger)
Elegie in D flat major Op 17 arranged for horn and piano
Mindaugas Gecevicius (horn), Ala Bendoraitiene (piano)

04:04 AM
Johann Strauss II (1825-1899)
An der schönen Blauen Donau (Blue Danube), Op 314
BBC Concert Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth (conductor)

04:13 AM
Camilla de Rossi (fl.1707-1710)
Duol sofferto per Amore' (excerpt Sant'Alessio )
Martin Oro (counter tenor), Musica Fiorita, Daniela Dolci (director)

04:20 AM
Astor Piazzolla ((1921-1992))
Tango Suite for two guitars (Parts 2 and 3)
Tornado Guitar Duo (duo)

04:31 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Carnival Overture, Op 92
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Samo Hubad (conductor)

04:41 AM
Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787)
Sonata for cello and continuo in A major
La Stagione Frankfurt

04:49 AM
Ferenc Farkas (1905-2000)
5 Ancient Hungarian Dances for wind quintet
Galliard Ensemble

04:59 AM
Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben, Bux WV 44
Klaus Mertens (bass), Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman (director)

05:05 AM
Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op 20
Zurich Chamber Orchestra, Willi Zimmermann (conductor)

05:18 AM
Carlos Salzedo (1885-1961)
Variations sur un theme dans le style ancien, Op 30
Mojca Zlobko (harp)

05:28 AM
Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)
Stabat mater Op.53 for soloists, chorus and orchestra
Ewa Vesin (soprano), Edyta Kulczak (mezzo soprano), Jaroslaw Brek (baritone), National Forum of Music Chorus, Polish National Youth Chorus, National Forum of Music Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Schwartz (conductor)

05:51 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Piano Trio in B flat major, K 502
Amatis Piano Trio

06:15 AM
Georges Auric (1899-1983), Philip Lane (arranger)
Suite from the film "It Always Rains on Sunday"
BBC Philharmonic, Rumon Gamba (conductor)


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _Allegro Barbaro_, Three Burlesques, Sonatina, Romanian Folk Dances, Romanian Christmas Carols, Suite Op. 14, Three Hungarian Folk Tunes, Piano Concerto No. 3
Dezső Ránki
Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik


----------



## Bkeske

From my (one of two) unusual Korean box set 'The Greatest Classical Music of The World' "Jupiter" box.

Szell conducts Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B Minor w/Pierre Fournier, cello. Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

and

Martinon conducts Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47. Orchestra Lamoureux. Original releases by Deutsche Grammophon

View attachment 156818

View attachment 156819


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs_, _Out of Doors_, Sonata
Claude Helffer


----------



## Bkeske

From the same Korean box set:

Solti conducts Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra Op. 30. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Original DECCA release

View attachment 156820


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> My post was not in the least bit serious!!


Believe me, if I thought it had been serious, I'd have not said a word. Except in unitalicized Latin:cheers:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Ravel: Rhapsodie espagnole
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin*
Orchestre de Paris
Jean Martinon, cond.



















First listening session with the 2020 Tower Japan SACDs of this classic set.
Not cheap, but well worth the cost if one owns a decent SACD player.

Crystal clear, stunning detail, ample sound stage, and never before heard (to my ears) thrillingly loud climaxes.

These put to shame all previously held notions that the Charles Dutoit set has superior accoustics.
You are now retired, Charles. Jean Martinon has been resurrected, and reigns as King of Ravel in my library.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Piano Sonata
Iyad Sughayer*


----------



## mparta

Rmathuln said:


> *Ravel: Rhapsodie espagnole
> La Valse
> Le Tombeau de Couperin*
> Orchestre de Paris
> Jean Martinon, cond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First listening session with the 2020 Tower Japan SACDs of this classic set.
> Not cheap, but well worth the cost if one owns a decent SACD player.
> 
> Crystal clear, stunning detail, ample sound stage, and never before heard (to my ears) thrillingly loud climaxes.
> 
> These put to shame all previously held notions that the Charles Dutoit set has superior accoustics.
> You are now retired, Charles. Jean Martinon has been resurrected, and reigns as King of Ravel in my library.


interesting. But ordering (for me anyway) from Tower Japan has been such an ordeal that I've never succeeded. Had to use some intermediary, Rabbit or some such.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Khachaturian
Song-Poem for violin and piano
Adam Grüchot, violin
Mariam Kharatyan, piano*










This is flat-out gorgeous --- the performance is superb and the fidelity is some of the best I've ever heard in a chamber recording. I kid you not!


----------



## Rmathuln

mparta said:


> interesting. But ordering (for me anyway) from Tower Japan has been such an ordeal that I've never succeeded. Had to use some intermediary, Rabbit or some such.


I have used Tenso.com for years.

The initial setup is a bit tedious and frustrating, but after that it is easy as pie.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 34&35&36

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Itullian

Harpsichord concertos


----------



## pmsummer

HenryPenfold said:


> Are these your CDs? If so, you have quite a collection. :tiphat:


Indeed.

Thank you for the kind complement.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Tre Corali
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling*


----------



## Gothos

This has become one of my favourite choral works.


----------



## Rmathuln

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Respighi
> Tre Corali
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
> John Neschling*


A fine series.
Neschling does wonders with Respighi.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rmathuln said:


> A fine series.
> Neschling does wonders with Respighi.


Indeed. I hope that Neschling does get back to recording Latin American composers for BIS. His Villa-Lobos series, for example, is amazing.


----------



## Bkeske

Had a 2 1/2 hour power outage….to hot…to much AC being used I guess…but…back at it…

Kinda digging this Korean box set tonight. Another selection…

Masur conducts Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1. Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

And

Rosenthal conducts Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3. Orchestre Des Concerts Lamoureux.

Origional Philips release

View attachment 156823


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35/Strauss, : Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin

Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dipping my ears into this new arrival:

*Dvořák
The Water Goblin, Op. 107, B 195
Polish National RSO
Wit*


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today Sarah discovers the rich sonorities and story-telling style of German Romantic composer Arnold Krug and appreciates the absorbing textures created by Libby Larson in her Deep Summer Music.

She also features a sultry slow movement by Joaquin Rodrigo (with not a guitar in sight) and the elegance of Haydn played on piano, violin and cello. Plus she enjoys hearing master improviser Keith Jarrett as he takes us Over the Rainbow.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xdw4


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Polonaises Nos. 1-7

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lillian Watson (soprano), Delia Wallis (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group, André Previn


----------



## Bourdon

Alban Berg
Kammerkonzert (For Piano, Violin And 13 Wind Instruments)
Member Of The Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana
Piano - Nicholas Angelich

Bach
Violin Sonata In C Minor, BWV 1017
Piano - Martha Argerich
Violin - Tedi Papavrami

Debussy
Prélude À L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune
Arranged By [For 2 Pianos] - Claude Debussy
Piano - Martha Argerich, Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Ma Mère L'Oye
Pascal & Françoise Rogé

Frontispice
Aloys and Alfons Kontarsky

Habanera
Entre Cloches
Jacques Février piano

Rapsodie eapagnole
La Valse
Vladimir & Vovska Ashkenazy

Debussy
Trois Nocturnes
Anne Shasby & Richard McMahon piano


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> He's alright, but, for me, doesn't hold a candle to Kondrashin, Rozhdestvensky and Haitink. Just my two measly cents.


All great. Have you heard the Kitajenko (Köln) cycle?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), Robert Holl (bass), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresdner Kapellknaben, Leipzig Radio Choir
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Israel in Egypt

Andrew Parrott

Nancy Argenta, Emily Van Evera, Timothy Wilson, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, David Thomas, Jeremy White, Taverner Choir & Players


----------



## vincula

Dusting off this old cd. It's been a while. What a strong rendition this is. I remember it was good, but it's blowing my socks off this calm morning after yesterday's crazy football matches.

Thank God and drank litres of _Apfelschorle_ instead of beer. That means I can listen to Bruckner right now :lol:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Berglund's Sibelius Bournemouth recordings absolutely first-rate. His _Kullervo_, for me, is still the reference recording for this work. I find no faults with Segerstam's attention to the musical drama of Sibelius. I think his performances tell the story rather well.


Fair enough. I liked Berglund quite a lot once but these days find he often lacks the special something that I seem to need in these works that I have heard "too often"! His Kullervo, for me, is OK but it is not one I turn to very often as there are several I prefer. How different we all are. As I said, I find Segerstam interesting but not as "symphonic" as they could be. I have spent a lot of time listening to Berglund's and Segerstam's (the Ondine recording) Sibelius which I would not have done if they had not had something worthwhile.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Serenade for strings

*Grieg*

Holberg Suite

*Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for strings

*







*


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> There's much more Sibelius on this thread than I can deal with, I'm curious about some things (I had a Berglund recording of _something_ when I was a kid and I think I liked it:lol but the problem for me of prowling through this is that I don't anticipate much more than an "ok, now I know" response, since I virtually never pull Sibelius out spontaneously. Curiosity can be a bit expensive, one of the dangers of this site -- oo, oo, gotta hear that, nope, that's not it.
> Except for the BPO and the 6th, which I think is a magical sound. Whenever that oboist, Lothar Koch, comes to the ear, wow, such mastery of that particular very national school of playing. And the way the music dodges and weaves into a fabric that's not like any other piece I know, very special.
> Now, that's better, just discussing what I do like.
> Here we go again, I am curious about Segerstam because I think he's billed as a composer who conducts, right? So there might be special insight.


My solution to feeling that I have heard the Sibelius symphonies too many times has been to only listen to performances I find exceptional. Too many recordings and cycles seem to do more or less the same thing (albeit some better than others) and no longer light my fire. This is different to what I get from Beethoven, Brahms and Mahler - who all composed symphonies that seem to be open to a wide range of interpretive insights. Segerstam's Sibelius _is _interesting and he has a gift for conjuring up wonderfully wild soundscapes. And, yes, he is a composer (with more than 300 symphonies to his credit!). Ultimately, I feel his gifts as a conductor are more with mood and sound than pursuing symphonic logic.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Prokofiev Cello concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two CDs from this set - a real treasure trove.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Der Ring des Nibelungen_ - fourth and final part either side of a late lunch. Rhinemaidens, hold onto that ****ing gold next time (or give it me to look after...*MWAHAAHAAHAA!*)...

_Götterdämmerung_ - opera in three acts with prologue [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1848 - ending rev. by 1852. Music: 1869-74):


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Helsinki PO - Segerstam_


----------



## Shaughnessy

pmsummer said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Thank you for the kind complement.











Pictured - Titles A through B of PM's Lute recordings on CD...









Pictured - Titles A through C of PM's Lute recordings on LP...


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Mass No. 3 in F minor

Karita Mattila (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass)

Symphonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Sondersdorf

*Haydn String Quartet Op. 20/2*

Currently checking out performances of Haydn's String Quartet Op. 20, No. 2, in C.

I have tried:

The Lindsays
Doric Quartet
Medici Quartet
Quatuor Mosaiques
Kodaly Quartet

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bartók: The Wooden Prince & The Miraculous Mandarin Suite*

*Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki*

_"Mälkki's reading has much to offer. She elicits brilliant, rhythmically disciplined playing from the Helsinki Philharmonic…[and] is also a fine storyteller who brings the characters vividly to life…We've had some superb accounts of this ballet over the years…and Mälkki stands with the best of them. Indeed, given the excellence of BIS's engineering, hers is easily a prime recommendation."
_ - Gramophone


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
*
*Mika Kares (Bluebeard), Szilvia Vörös (Judith), Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki*

"Mälkki's reading of the score with the Helsinki Philharmonic is a thrilling addition to the work's already big discography...Mälkki certainly presents a more melancholy view of the score than is sometimes heard, very much in keeping with the spirit of what the librettist Béla Balázs called a 'mystery play of the mind'. Her pacing is generous at the opening, yet she steadily tightens the dramatic tension."
- Opera


----------



## mparta

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 156833
> 
> 
> *Bartók: The Wooden Prince & The Miraculous Mandarin Suite*
> 
> *Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki*
> 
> _"Mälkki's reading has much to offer. She elicits brilliant, rhythmically disciplined playing from the Helsinki Philharmonic…[and] is also a fine storyteller who brings the characters vividly to life…We've had some superb accounts of this ballet over the years…and Mälkki stands with the best of them. Indeed, given the excellence of BIS's engineering, hers is easily a prime recommendation."
> _ - Gramophone


I don't understand recording the suite, the full ballet isn't that long and the extra music actually counts.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Schuman *(1919-1992) - Symphony #4 (1941) - _25 minutes
_Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz. Label: Naxos.

The first of the three movements (all of virtually equal lengths of just over 8 minutes) begins in an almost doleful manner with a core anglaise over low strings. It soon builds into more optimistic music as other sections of the orchestra join in and works towards a blazing coda with the brass and percussion ringing out optimistically. The second movement his a serene interlude marked 'tenderly, simple' and the lower brass and percussion take a rest. It begins lovingly in the violins and violas, soon developing into a climax, then falling away into a quiet ending in contrast to the first movement. It also has some utterly beautiful woodwind passages. The finale contains more muscular music and while light shines through at various points, there are darker undertones. But the music develops inexorably to a life-affirming C major chord at the the end.

It is a most enjoyable work, with the music tightly and succinctly put together, with nothing that is gratuitous or outstaying its welcome. Although it is scored for large forces, it never sounds crowded and there are many interesting passages of smaller groups of instruments. I shall be returning to it!


----------



## Shaughnessy

mparta said:


> I don't understand recording the suite, the full ballet isn't that long and the extra music actually counts.


Your guess is as good as mine - The disc clocks in at 72 minutes - It's SACD - and the remainder of the suite runs just about 15 minutes and so there was more than enough room.

A musician's union issue in regards to being paid for overtime perhaps... Who knows? - Could be anything.


----------



## Enthusiast

This week's quartet is the Franck. It is one I love but it may also be overlong - or at least that's how it might seem when I listen to three accounts back to back:




























Still, overlong or not, it is lovely music to wallow in.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


----------



## Helgi

Fresh from the post office:










*Veljo Tormis: Heaps of songs*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156837


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, op. 58
Mazurka No. 36 in A minor, op. 59 no. 1
Mazurka No. 37 in A-flat major, op. 59 no. 2
Mazurka No. 38 in F-sharp minor, op. 59 no. 3
Nocturne No. 4 in F, op. 15 no. 1
Scherzo No. 3 in C-sharp minor, op. 39
Polonaise No. 6 in A-flat, op. 53

Martha Argerich, piano

1965, remastered 2021


----------



## Vasks

_Merrie Olde England_

*Blow - Overture to the ode "Begin the Song" (Cohen/Hyperion)
Anon. selections from Playford's publication "A Collection of Divisions" (O'dette/Harmonia mundi)
Byrd - The Quadran Galliard (Tilney/Music & Arts)
C. Woodcock - Browning Fantasy (Musica Dolce/BIS)
Holborne - Selections from "The Tears of the Muses" (Savall/AliaVox)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> All great. Have you heard the Kitajenko (Köln) cycle?


I have, indeed and I didn't think much of Kitajenko. He's not really a conductor that excites me anyway. I do find him to be a better accompanist. Have you heard his recordings with Vladimir Krainev in the Prokofiev PCs? They're awesome!


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Tchaikovsky
The Seasons, Op. 37bis
Ashkenazy*










I just wanted to say that I was a huge fan of Tchaikovsky around 2008 or so when I first started to seriously listen to classical music. But, as time wore on, I found myself deep in the throes of the 20th Century and I just didn't have much time for Tchaikovsky any more. With so much time having elapsed and more listening experience well under my belt, his music is resonating with me in a big way now.


----------



## sbmonty

Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue
Alice Ader


----------



## starthrower

Rain Coming; Cantos II (Trombone and Orchestra); Archipelago S for 21 players; Requiem; How Slow The Wind; Tree Line


----------



## vincula

starthrower said:


> Rain Coming; Cantos II (Trombone and Orchestra); Archipelago S for 21 players; Requiem; How Slow The Wind; Tree Line


Nice one. I came across this album by chance hidden in the jazz section of a local record shop. I listen to it quite often. Trying to find Takemitsu's albums for Denon for a while now. Haven't been lucky yet -not willing to pay stupid prices for cds these days either.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

vincula said:


> Nice one. I came across this album by chance hidden in the jazz section of a local record shop. I listen to it quite often. Trying to find Takemitsu's albums for Denon for a while now. Haven't been lucky yet -not willing to pay stupid prices for cds these days either.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


And let me guess you bought a Thelonious Monk album in the country section...lol.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1 and 2 from this bargain set:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 1 and 2 from this bargain set:


Sweet! I've got this set, but I haven't listened to any performance from it yet. Hopefully, I'll remedy this soon. Bělohlávek was obviously one of great champions of Czech music, but his championship of Martinů, for example, is something I'll forever be grateful for because he did some much great work for this composer and recorded a lot of works that haven't even seen a second recording.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Barbirolli_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Violin Concerto No. 2, H. 293
Zimmermann
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hrůša*


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Sweet! I've got this set, but I haven't listened to any performance from it yet. Hopefully, I'll remedy this soon. Bělohlávek was obviously one of great champions of Czech music, but his championship of Martinů, for example, is something I'll forever be grateful for because he did some much great work for this composer and recorded a lot of works that haven't even seen a second recording.


Such a good set! And really cheap as well. The concertos are much more than mere bonuses with such excellent soloists (especially Weilerstein).


----------



## Helgi

It's been a while since I listened to Beethoven symphonies, so I brought out one of my favourite sets. Nos. 2 & 4 last night and now 7 & 8:










Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Such a good set! And really cheap as well. The concertos are much more than mere bonuses with such excellent soloists (especially Weilerstein).


Excellent to read. Yes, Weilerstein is an outstanding cellist. I don't have many recordings with her performing, but her Shostakovich _Cello Concertos_ recording (w/ Pablo Heras-Casado) is superb. Anyway, if backed into a corner, what would be your favorite Dvořák symphony cycle?


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Excellent to read. Yes, Weilerstein is an outstanding cellist. I don't have many recordings with her performing, but her Shostakovich _Cello Concertos_ recording (w/ Pablo Heras-Casado) is superb. Anyway, if backed into a corner, what would be your favorite Dvořák symphony cycle?


Sorry for hijacking the question, but for me I have a soft spot for Kertesz with the LSO, but also love Rowicki, Kubelik, Pesek and Neumann of the multiple complete symphony cycle sets I own. Most of these are symphony cycles and do not include the concertos. The Belohavek cycle referenced above is also very good and includes the concertos as noted before.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I also would go with Kertesz ... from as long as I can remember. I do also rate Rowicki and Neumann and also enjoy Suitner.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Sorry for hijacking the question, but for me I have a soft spot for Kertesz with the LSO, but also love Rowicki, Kubelik, Pesek and Neumann of the multiple complete symphony cycle sets I own. Most of these are symphony cycles and do not include the concertos. The Belohavek cycle referenced above is also very good and includes the concertos as noted before.


Very nice. I own all of those sets, too, but the ones I keep coming back to are Kertész, Neumann (1st cycle) and Suitner. I wished Harnoncourt and Mackerras had recorded complete cycles, because I love their performances. I should spend more time with Pešek (he's generally quite reliable in Czech music).


----------



## Chilham

Sondersdorf said:


> Currently checking out performances of Haydn's String Quartet Op. 20, No. 2, in C.
> 
> I have tried:
> 
> The Lindsays
> Doric Quartet
> Medici Quartet
> Quatuor Mosaiques
> Kodaly Quartet
> 
> Any other suggestions?












Haydn: String Quartet Op. 20 No. 2

Dudok Quartet

Lots of energy. It works for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
The Miracle of Our Lady (I. The Wise and the Foolish Virgins)
Various soloists
Prague Radio Chorus
Prague SO
Bělohlávek*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Helsinki PO - Segerstam_


----------



## Enthusiast

This one was still out from when I listened to it last week so I thought I'd hear it again before returning it to the shelves. I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## starthrower

vincula said:


> Nice one. I came across this album by chance hidden in the jazz section of a local record shop. I listen to it quite often. Trying to find Takemitsu's albums for Denon for a while now. Haven't been lucky yet -not willing to pay stupid prices for cds these days either.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Two of the Denon's were re-issued in the Brilliant Classics budget release, Spirit Garden. I just bought another one entitled Autumn for under 10 dollars.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Helsinki PO - Segerstam_


----------



## perempe

I listened to Dausgaard's 3rd & 4th yesterday, so I'm listening to the 1st and 2nd.
Better than the play-by-play announcer of the German-England match.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
> _Helsinki PO - Segerstam_


I think this is one of the least successful performances in Segerstam's Helsinki cycle. I find the performance plodding and heavy-handed. The 6th should be light and almost Neoclassical in its execution, IMHO.


----------



## Itullian

Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Love this set


----------



## Enthusiast

Music by Mancini, Corelli, Sarri, Scarlatti (Alessandro), Barbella, Gallo and Ravenscroft.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dipping a bit into this set (which I bought years ago and just as of yesterday removed it from its' shrinkwrap):

*Tchaikovsky
Francesca da Rimini: Symphonic Fantasy after Dante, Op. 32
Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48
LPO
Jurowski*

From this beautifully presented set:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Pekka Kuusisto - Helsinki PO - Leif Segerstam_


----------



## vincula

starthrower said:


> Two of the Denon's were re-issued in the Brilliant Classics budget release, Spirit Garden. I just bought another one entitled Autumn for under 10 dollars.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the hint :tiphat:!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 *(edited/later version)
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
> _Pekka Kuusisto - Helsinki PO - Leif Segerstam_


Definitely one of my favourite sets.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 *(edited/later version)
> _Lahti SO - Vanska_


Another favourite set!


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 5 in D major, _The Lark Ascending_
Sarah Chang
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Hmmm. I wonder what put me in the mindset to want to listen to a great English symphony?


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_London PO - Jochum_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Charles Ives* (1874-1954) - Symphony #2 (1902/revised 1910) - _40 minutes_
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton. Hyperion

I've gone a bit American this week - focusing on Schuman symphonies, listening on my new *Grado* headphones, now Ives 2.

We really are spoilt for choice with this symphony. I have recordings by: *Morlot* (Seattle); *Bernstein* (NYPO, DG & Sony); *Dudamel* (LA Phil); *Tilson* *Thomas* (Concertgebouw); *Schermehorn* (Nashville SO). All first rate performances. There's a good Andrew Davis out there too, but I don't have it.

Litton is my current goto and has been for a while.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 5 in D major
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder what put me in the mindset to want to listen to a great English symphony?


That's a horrible set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## Mark Dee

*Fernando Sor
Variations in C
Lawrence Johnson, guitar*


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninoff : Philippe Entremont, Leonard Bernstein And The New York Philharmonic - Concerto No. 2


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_London SO - Istvan Kertesz_


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading the Danish National Vocal Ensemble in music by Francis Poulenc:


----------



## Itullian

Concerto number 3, Columbia Symphony, Lenny


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> I listened to Dausgaard's 3rd & 4th yesterday, so I'm listening to the 1st and 2nd.
> Better than the play-by-play announcer of the German-England match.


Finished listening to Széll's 3rd & 4th.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> That's a horrible set.


That's an opinion, not a fact. Please reframe your post accordingly


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
> _London SO - Istvan Kertesz_


For me, this set narrowly pips Kubelik


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> That's an opinion, not a fact. Please reframe your post accordingly


Of course, I never said it was a fact.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Aaron* *Copland

*El Salon Mexico - _10 mins 33 secs
_
Dance Symphony - _17 mins 13 secs
_
Four Dance Episodes from 'Rodeo' -_ 20 mins 11 secs

_Superb performances, all-round.

I think the sound quality on this recording is astonishing .........


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> For me, this set narrowly pips Kubelik


I own and play through multiple Dvorak Symphony cycles. Kertesz's cycle was my first purchase, based on a glowing review of it in the Penguin Guide, and was my only cycle for a number of years. I still have a soft spot for it in my heart. I probably would place Rowicki's, and Neumann's cycles in a close second place, with Kubelik, Pesek, Bělohlávek and probably Suitner to follow. I also have individual discs by Szell, Ivan Fischer (excellent!) and multiple other orchestras and conductors. Suitner's cycle is my latest addition to my collection; I have listened to it a couple of times over the last 2 months, and have yet to fully assess it. Very good is my initial impression but I would not put it in the first rank of cycles.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I own and play through multiple Dvorak Symphony cycles. Kertesz's cycle was my first purchase, based on a glowing review of it in the Penguin Guide, and was my only cycle for a number of years. I still have a soft spot for it in my heart. I probably would place Rowicki's, and Neumann's cycles in a close second place, with Kubelik, Pesek, Bělohlávek and probably Suitner to follow. I also have individual discs by Szell, Ivan Fischer (excellent!) and multiple other orchestras and conductors. Suitner's cycle is my latest addition to my collection; I have listened to it a couple of times over the last 2 months, and have yet to fully assess it. Very good is my initial impression but I would not put it in the first rank of cycles.


In terms of cycles, I'm not familiar with the Belohlavek, although I saw him conduct many times in London during his time with the LSO. I don't know the Suitner either, but I think the Rowicki is very good. A few years ago I added a remastered Hi-Res download of the Kertesz and the improvement in sound quality really adds to the enjoyment, but I suspect nostalgia plays a part in my high ranking ...


----------



## strawa

Symphonies of Honegger with Serge Baudo and the Czech PO, also with Pacific 231, Chant de joie and Pastorale d'été.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 9 in E minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

After that fantastic, absorbing Fifth, I'm dipping once again today into this terrific cycle.

The Ninth is often overlooked by Vaughan Williams symphony fans, but I think it's great, in its compelling mysteries and subtlety.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schoenberg - Moses und Aron*
Herbert Kegel, Leipzig Radio Orchestra and Chorus, Werner Haseleu, Reiner Goldberg

Schoenberg's spellbinding opera is not easy listening, but it is a great masterpiece worthy of prolonged attention.


----------



## fbjim

A nice disc of Scherchen


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 13, "Winter Daydreams"
BSO
MTT*










An brilliant performance from Tilson Thomas and the Bostonians. This must be counted as one of the great recordings of this symphony. I may end up listening to again after it's over. It's been 13 years since I've last heard this symphony.


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: Symphony No. 2
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Apparently I'm sticking with English symphonies today. This one has taken longer for me to absorb, but I certainly find it compelling and very enjoyable.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Schoenberg's spellbinding opera is not easy listening, but it is a great masterpiece worthy of prolonged attention.


Interesting. I found it quite easy the last time I listened to it. I located it in my library, put the headphones on, clicked on the first track and off it went. All by itself.

Jokes aside, I'm always intrigued when music is described as 'difficult'. Why is Moses Und Aron difficult, but Bryan Adams' Greatest Hits not? Personally, I couldn't possibly listen through that album, I'd be defeated before ten minutes. But I could easily Listen through Moses Und Aron twice!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *William Walton*: Symphony No. 2
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner
> 
> Apparently I'm sticking with English symphonies today. This one has taken longer for me to absorb, but I certainly find it compelling and very enjoyable.


Gardner is a top-notch musician and the Walton Cello Concerto is one of the best out there. Funnily enough, these days I take W's second symphony over the mighty first.

Not familiar with these performances, but that will remain as I'm on an American thang at the moment!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Interesting. I found it quite easy last time I listened to it. I located it in my library, put the headphones on, clicked on the first track and off it went. All by itself.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm always intrigued when music is described as difficult. Why is Moses Und Aron difficult, but Bryan Adams' Greatest Hits not. Personally, I couldn't possibly listen through that album, I'd be defeated before ten minutes. But I could easily Listen through Moses Und Aron twice!


Schoenberg's _Moses und Aron_ has an incredibly complicated backstory. It took him nearly his entire compositional career to write it and even then, he didn't finish it. I wouldn't claim it to be my favorite Schoenberg (I'm a huge fan of his 'free atonal' period --- i. e. _Five Pieces for Orchestra_, _Pierrot Lunaire_, _Erwartung_ et. al.), but it does have some interesting moments throughout.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

HenryPenfold said:


> Interesting. I found it quite easy last time I listened to it. I located it in my library, put the headphones on, clicked on the first track and off it went. All by itself.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm always intrigued when music is described as difficult. Why is Moses Und Aron difficult, but Bryan Adams' Greatest Hits not? Personally, I couldn't possibly listen through that album, I'd be defeated before ten minutes. But I could easily Listen through Moses Und Aron twice!


Those sprechstimme, the "primitive" Stravinsky-esque rhythmic games in the choral chanting, the otherworldly mysticism of the exotic instrumental palette and harmonies, all add up to a special experience but it takes a while for me to really plug into the "flow" of it. Like NR there are several other Schoenberg works I would take over it - and I much prefer _Wozzeck_ for atonal opera - but it has deservedly held its place as one of the most original 20th-century works in the genre.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Those sprechstimme, the "primitive" Stravinsky-esque rhythmic games in the choral chanting, the otherworldly mysticism of the exotic instrumental palette and harmonies, all add up to a special experience but it takes a while for me to really plug into the "flow" of it. Like NR there are several other Schoenberg works I would take over it - and I much prefer _Wozzeck_ for atonal opera - but it has deservedly held its place as one of the most original 20th-century works in the genre.


Those are the things that draw me in. Perhaps the notion of 'difficulty' is not instructive, or even relevant.


----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Kullervo & Incidental Music To Strindberg's "Swanwhite". Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & The Helsinki University Men's Choir. Angel 2 LP box 1971

View attachment 156851


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_London SO - Witold Rowicki_










*Dvorak: Symphony No. 7*
_Czech Philharmonic - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Budapest Festival Orchestra - Ivan Fischer_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Those sprechstimme, the "primitive" Stravinsky-esque rhythmic games in the choral chanting, the otherworldly mysticism of the exotic instrumental palette and harmonies, all add up to a special experience but it takes a while for me to really plug into the "flow" of it. Like NR there are several other Schoenberg works I would take over it - and I much prefer _Wozzeck_ for atonal opera - but it has deservedly held its place as one of the most original 20th-century works in the genre.


A big thumbs up for _Wozzeck_!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Hussite Overture, Op. 67
Polish National RSO
Antoni Wit

Selma Sedlak (The Cunning Peasant), Op. 37, B. 67
Dramatic (Tragic) Overture, B. 16a
Slovak Philharmonic Orch.
Libor Pešek

Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66
Slovak Philharmonic Orch.
Zdeněk Košler

The Hero's Song, Op. 111
Polish National RSO
Antoni Wit*

From this new acquired set -










This is turning out to be an excellent set and I'm quite satisfied with the performances so far.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156853


*Max Bruch*
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

*Pablo de Sarasate*
Airs écossais, op. 34

*Sir Alexander Campbell Mackenzie*
Pibroch Suite, op. 42

*Sir John Blackwood McEwen*
Scottish Rhapsody "Prince Charlie"

*Rachel Barton Pine and Alasdair Fraser*
Medley of Scots Tunes

Rachel Barton Pine, violin
Alasdair Fraser, fiddle
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Platt, conductor

2005


----------



## Posauner

Khatchaturian: Symphony No. 2
Royal Scottish Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Swan Lake, Op. 20
USSR State Academic SO
Svetlanov*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Bernstein conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 156855


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Symphony No. 8
Royal Stockholm PO
Rozhdestvensky*










One of the last great symphonies written by a post-war composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi, Tchaikovsky & Smetana: String Quartets

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt

David Fray (piano)

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Schwanengesang - Vierzehn Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S560
Liszt: Zwolf Lieder Von Fr. Schubert, S558
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi : Don Carlos

José Carreras, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Piero Cappuccilli,

Ruggero Raimondi, José van Dam, Edita Gruberova,

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan - Don Carlos


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Dmitri Shostakovich - [2005] Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5 (Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Kitajenko)*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9* 'From the New World'
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Burleske for Piano and orchestra in D minor, AV85/ Panathenäenzug - Symphonic etudes in form of a passacaglia, Op. 74/: Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica for piano (left hand) & orchestra, Op. 73

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> In terms of cycles, I'm not familiar with the Belohlavek, although I saw him conduct many times in London during his time with the LSO. I don't know the Suitner either, but I think the Rowicki is very good. A few years ago I added a remastered Hi-Res download of the Kertesz and the improvement in sound quality really adds to the enjoyment, but I suspect nostalgia plays a part in my high ranking ...


I think we tend to imprint on what we listen to initially, and often repeatedly, and start to think of it as "right" or "correct". Subsequent listening to other conductors and orchestras is occasionally jarring if they choose a drastically different tempo or style. I started with the Kertesz cycle for the Dvorak Symphonies and Igor Markevitch's cycle of the Tchaikovsky Symphonies, both with the LSO, and they were my only full cycles of those symphonies for many years. I purchased both based on good reviews in the Penguin guide and both because they were relatively inexpensive ("budget CDs") at a time when CDs were an expensive luxury and I was relatively cash strapped. They both have a special place in my heart. Some of it is nostalgia, but I think some of it is literally imprinting on their style of playing and conducting the music. For a while I found Mravinsky's more driven rendition of Tchaikovsky's late symphonies slightly jarring, although I have since embraced it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I am continuously astonished at this performance. Dausgaard is maturing fast and is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## haziz

This is my favorite recording of the *Dvorak Cello Concerto*, and second or third favorite of the *Elgar* (du Pré with Barbirolli and the LSO reigns supreme).


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> This is very interesting, and I hear it often. I must say I don't know where I stand on it. I got rather carried along with the euphoria surrounding Vanska's 'new' Sibelius and I bought the Vanska/Minnesota performances as they were released. When I listened to them, I had quite contradictory perceptions. Sometimes I was enthralled, other times left cold. I also attended a concert of Sibelius' music conducted by Vanska in London about 8 years ago (?) and was decidedly underwhelmed. But sometimes I really enjoy the performances - I really can't explain this.
> 
> I wouldn't contradict anyone who was positive about these performances, nor could I with anyone who disliked them. It really is quite peculiar, I find.


This post lived in my mind for a couple of days. I find it hard to categorise Vanska's Minnesota style - I use the word cerebral to address that (with the implication that his work is less "physical" than most) - and can relate to what you say. His Beethoven series has some wonderful performances but, I find, I have to be in the mood. They can seem a little emotionally flat but when they are getting through to me they have all the excitement (along with many other qualities) that I could wish for. They certainly demonstrate a new and individual Beethoven style, something all the great Beethoven conductors had. More recently I have found that his work is mixed. Some of his Mahler, for example, is in my top three for the work but some seem interesting but ultimately not quite successful. This may be true of their Sibelius 2 and 5 - I find Vanska's unwillingness to let go in those warhorses a little perverse - but not at all for the others. But there is one thing that might defend me from the occasional negative experiences you report - if a performance (I'm not just talking about Vanska now) or work is not working for me after five or ten minutes I turn it off and listen to something else. That can and does happen with some of my favourite performances and works when I try them at what turns out to be the wrong time.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Franck - String Quartet - Dante Quartet


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> Interesting. I found it quite easy the last time I listened to it. I located it in my library, put the headphones on, clicked on the first track and off it went. All by itself.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm always intrigued when music is described as 'difficult'. Why is Moses Und Aron difficult, but Bryan Adams' Greatest Hits not? Personally, I couldn't possibly listen through that album, I'd be defeated before ten minutes. But I could easily Listen through Moses Und Aron twice!


Sometimes a work with deep intellectual roots but a musical thread that doesn't give up its secrets on a first listen can be tough.

thus with Bryan Adams' greatest hits.

I'm trying to figure out "undifficult" music, a Haydn mass that I've been hearing repeatedly for several days. All pleasant but just in one ear and out the other, after 5 or 6 traversals I still find it pleasant but remember not a whit about it.

I guess I should go to Moses und Aron. If I "get" it, I might hold onto it.

Like Bryan Adams.


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Tchaikovsky
> Symphony No. 1 In G Minor, Op. 13, "Winter Daydreams"
> BSO
> MTT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An brilliant performance from Tilson Thomas and the Bostonians. This must be counted as one of the great recordings of this symphony. I may end up listening to again after it's over. It's been 13 years since I've last heard this symphony.


I've had some thoughts about memorable music recently, other posts, but that very "wintry" Tchaikovsky never leaves any doubt, does it. Gorgeous music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven 2 and 7 ... Vanska


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Neeme Järvi conducts Emmanuel Chabrier*

*Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi*

Works

Chabrier: Bourrée Fantasque
Chabrier: Danse Slave
Chabrier: España
Chabrier: Fête Polonaise
Chabrier: Gwendoline Overture
Chabrier: Habanera
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Chabrier: L'Étoile
Chabrier: L'Etoile: Overture
Chabrier: Lamento
Chabrier: Le Roi Malgré Lui
Chabrier: Suite Pastorale

_"This will lift the spirits...The brass of the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande are full of verve, nicely crisp yet harrumphing when needed, while the woodwind are markedly less acidic than in years gone by. In Jarvi's hands, Espana seemingly dances on air in a whirl of colours."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"the unifying feeling [is] the sheer joy, craftsmanship and radiance that Chabrier's music possesses and which these performances encapsulate so ear-catchingly."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Neeme Järvi conducts Ibert
*
*Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi*

Works

Ibert: Bacchanale
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ibert: Feerique
Ibert: Hommage a Mozart
Ibert: Ouverture de fete
Ibert: Paris, Suite Symphonique pour orchestre
Ibert: Sarabande pour Dulcinée

_"This disc reveals much of interest to explore beyond the familiar items. Feérique sparkles, and the symphonic suite Paris finds Ibert at his most inventive, mixing jazzy playfulness with suave exoticisms…the highlight, though, is Escales, which finds Järvi and the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande on top form and benefiting from recorded sound that is wonderful on CD and outstanding on SACD."_
- BBC Music Magazine

_"Ibert emerges from it all as a fine composer, whose unity lies in his almost impudent diversity, and who is often far from frivolous as some have maintained. And the disc allows Järvi to show off his Swiss orchestra to perfection. Very fine."_
- Gramophone


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I have, indeed and I didn't think much of Kitajenko. He's not really a conductor that excites me anyway. I do find him to be a better accompanist. Have you heard his recordings with Vladimir Krainev in the Prokofiev PCs? They're awesome!


Are you talking of the Moscow recordings or the Frankfurt ones? I know (and like) the Moscow recordings but haven't heard the ones from Frankfurt.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156871


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky/Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor

Rosalind Elias, Leonid Kogan

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Helgi

Travelling far and wide this morning:










*Roma Æterna*
New York Polyphony










*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5*
Jochum, Concertgebouw (1986)


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev piano concertos 2 & 3 ... both favourite works and, here, in performances that astound. Great.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Wagner - final instalment of 'the big ten' today. I was tempted to play _Parsifal_ before the _Ring_ cycle but, ever the pussycat, I wanted to end on an uplifting note of absolution and hope, even if the _Ring_'s violent endgame signified the purging of all that was bad about the old world, thus leading to the possible emergence of a better one. Plus _Parsifal_ was Wagner's final opera, of course...

_Parsifal_ - 'Bühnenweihfestspiel' ('stage dedication festival play') in three acts [Libretto: Richard Wagner] (Libretto: 1865 and 1877. Music: 1877-82):


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Ball bei Hof" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
D'Indy - Symphony #2 (DePriest/Koch)*


----------



## Chilham

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde

Daniel Barenboim

Berlin Philharmonic, Chor der Berliner Staatsoper, Falk Struckmann, Johan Botha, Marjana Lipovek, Matti Salminen, Peter Maus, Roman Trekel, Siegfried Jerusalem, Uwe Heilmann, Waltraud Meier


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 22, Op. 118
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Enthusiast

More Prokofiev, once more in performances that are unforgettably good!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54,/Schumann: Fantasie in C major, Op. 17

Alfred Brendel (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> More Prokofiev, once more in performances that are unforgettably good!


I think this is one of Gergiev's best recordings. He has that fiery Russian spirit on full display and doesn't let up an inch.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I agree. But he has made quite a large number of excellent records. I used to think he was mostly a little dull in non-Russian repertoire but find that I was wrong. A wonderful conductor!


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> I have, indeed and I didn't think much of Kitajenko. He's not really a conductor that excites me anyway. I do find him to be a better accompanist. Have you heard his recordings with Vladimir Krainev in the Prokofiev PCs? They're awesome!


I have not. The only Kitajenko recording I have is his complete Shostakovich symphony cycle-which I quite love.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I agree. But he has made quite a large number of excellent records. I used to think he was mostly a little dull in non-Russian repertoire but find that I was wrong. A wonderful conductor!


We're in disagreement about him in general. I find him to be unconvincing in Germanic music, especially Mahler and Bruckner. He's an erratic conductor for me with so many misses instead of hits. FWIW, I also liked his Stravinsky and Mussorgsky recordings, but that's about it!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> I have not. The only Kitajenko recording I have is his complete Shostakovich symphony cycle-which I quite love.


Definitely check out those Krainev/Kitajenko performances. I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ But do tell us which Krainev set you are referring to! I know and love the Moscow set (it is posted above) but would love to hear how well it compares with the Frankfurt set - both are supported by Kitajenko.

Meanwhile, Colin Davis recorded three Sibelius sets, each quite different to the others. He was a conductor who often had new things to say each time he performed a work. I listened to the Sibelius tone poems (En Saga, Pohjola's Daughter, Tapiola, Valse Triste and the Karelia Suite) from his Boston set. I seem to have listened to lots of really great records today and am glowing inside!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ But do tell us which Krainev set you are referring to! I know and love the Moscow set (it is posted above) but would love to hear how well it compares with the Frankfurt set.


The Frankfurt cycle on Teldec is more detail-oriented and has a certain coloristic quality that I love while the Moscow cycle on Melodiya is more raw and energetic. I prefer the Frankfurt cycle because Prokofiev's music, IMHO, requires more color and consideration. It's not like the pianist is pounding out Brahms-inspired works with an opening movement that clocks in at 25 minutes in duration. These are works full of color and texture and I think a studio-bound performance will capture this a bit more than a live recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Krommer*

Three Quartets CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> The Frankfurt cycle on Teldec is more detail-oriented and has a certain coloristic quality that I love while the Moscow cycle on Melodiya is more raw and energetic. I prefer the Frankfurt cycle because Prokofiev's music, IMHO, requires more color and consideration. It's not like the pianist is pounding out Brahms-inspired works with an opening movement that clocks in at 25 minutes in duration. These are works full of color and texture and I think a studio-bound performance will capture this a bit more than a live recording.


Interesting. Thanks. I do love the Moscow set which seems uniquely powerful in these works. But I obviously need to seek out the Teldec one for a listen.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

ETA: wow, this is an incredibly good Mahler 5!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Interesting. Thanks. I do love the Moscow set which seems uniquely powerful in these works. But I obviously need to seek out the Teldec one for a listen.


You're not the first person I've spoken with that loves that Moscow cycle, but I find merit and attractiveness in both sets. Truth be told, the Ashkenazy/Previn on Decca is probably my favorite Prokofiev PC cycle overall.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I have so many recordings of the Prokofiev concertos! Many of them are very good.


----------



## Enthusiast

Early Britten - the Bridge Variations and Les Illuminations (Barbara Hannigan's rather refined account) from this disk. I'll have to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 04] Arnold Schönberg - [2001] ST, Op.45 • 6 Piano Pieces • Quintet for Flute, etc. (Schönberg Quartet)*


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky/Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
> 
> Rosalind Elias, Leonid Kogan
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Pierre Monteux


I bought this without paying attention. I am very challenged by the english language singing/choral work. I doubt I go back to it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> I am very challenged by the english language singing/choral work.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This one was still out from when I listened to it last week so I thought I'd hear it again before returning it to the shelves. I enjoy it a lot.


I've now got visions of the shelves being in the distant west wing of the Enthusiast abode - just how I read it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88, B. 163
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hrůša*










A warm-spirited and finely nuanced performance of one of Dvořák's orchestral masterpieces.


----------



## Malx

First listening for a few days.

*Delius, Various works - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

*Wagner, Excerpts from Tristan und Isolde - Astrid Varnay (soprano), various orchestras & conductors.*
Wonderful singing in first rate sound for the time of the recordings (mid/late 1950's).


----------



## senza sordino

Music of the last few days, here in the withering heat.

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, Allegri Miserere, and more music by: Anerio, Nanino, and Giovannelli









The Orchestra of Louis XIII, Jordi Savall. Most enjoyable. 









Under the Greenwood Tree. Music about the myth of Robin Hood. 









Corelli Concerti Grossi Op 6. Fabulous









Vivaldi Concerti for lute and mandolin.


----------



## Merl

Warhorse time or is this another Merl project?


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I've now got visions of the shelves being in the distant west wing of the Enthusiast abode - just how I read it.


Well, they are boxes filled with CDs and stored on shelves ... and in a room that we built to increase our storage capacity! But, yes, storage is still a problem so I had a bit of a cull a while ago and may have to do more.


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> Well, they are boxes filled with CDs and stored on shelves. But, yes, storage is a problem so I had a bit of a cull a while ago.


Just digitize the whole damn thing and if external hard-drive ever corrupts, commit suicide. Easy.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: _Kossuth_, Sz. 21; _Three Village Scenes_, Sz. 79; Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Slovakian Folk Ensemble Choir (for Sz. 79) 
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Obviously this is a really great Concerto for Orchestra-a top favorite for me in a crowded field-but my real motivation for putting on this disc was to hear the symphonic poem _Kossuth_ again. I think it's a great piece, and much more authentically Bartókian in sound than many commentators allow.

But once the disc was playing, I knew I'd have to hear this Concerto for Orchestra again...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> Just digitize the whole damn thing and if external hard-drive ever corrupts-commit suicide. Easy.


That's why you back up all your files on two external SSD drives (not HDD...very unreliable).


----------



## Enthusiast

^ It is all digitised as well and some were bought as downloads. But I like discs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: _Kossuth_, Sz. 21; _Three Village Scenes_, Sz. 79; Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
> Slovakian Folk Ensemble Choir (for Sz. 79)
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> Obviously this is a really great Concerto for Orchestra-a top favorite for me in a crowded field-but my real motivation for putting on this disc was to hear the symphonic poem _Kossuth_ again. I think it's a great piece, and much more authentically Bartókian in sound than many commentators allow.
> 
> But once the disc was playing, I knew I'd have to hear this Concerto for Orchestra again...


I have this CD and agree about its primacy. I must say I've rarely listened to _Kossuth. _Going for a swim now, then Schuman 9. If I have the time and I'm still awake later, I'll give the Bartok a listen.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> ^ It is all digitised as well and some were bought as downloads. But I like discs.


Same here. I still buy CDs and love them, but I've digitized a lot of my collection already and glad I did this, especially since I listen from my computer nowadays as I only get to crank the stereo when the house is empty.


----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: 6 Cello Concertos* Christopher Coin & The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood on L'Oiseau Lyre









Enjoyable accounts of 6 Vivaldi cello concertos.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Art of Giuseppe Sinopoli - Orchestral Works*

Due to work constraints I shall be scarce (except for wrangling my game) but I've taken this one down off of the shelves for a second listen whilst I'm gone.

I'm familiar with his work primarily through his really first rate opera recordings and his Mahler and Bruckner work which I greatly admired and appreciated.

The first time around, I think the word "underwhelmed" would describe my reaction in general to the rest of his recordings but I've come to realize that my listening response may not have been entirely fair and certainly not open-minded in hindsight. In retrospect I think that I couldn't see past Abbado and Chaily to be able to hear what his unique voice was trying to express.

I look forward to revising my opinion towards a more favorable light.

Cheers!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 156879
> 
> 
> *The Art of Giuseppe Sinopoli - Orchestral Works*
> 
> Due to work constraints I shall be scarce (except for wrangling my game) but I've taken this one down off of the shelves for a second listen whilst I'm gone.
> 
> I'm familiar with his work primarily through his really first rate opera recordings and his Mahler and Bruckner work which I greatly admired and appreciated.
> 
> The first time around, I think the word "underwhelmed" would describe my reaction in general to the rest of his recordings but I've come to realize that my listening response may not have been entirely fair and certainly not open-minded in hindsight. In retrospect I think that I couldn't see past Abbado and Chaily to be able to hear what his unique voice was trying to express.
> 
> I look forward to revising my opinion towards a more favorable light.
> 
> Cheers!


DG should just go ahead and do a _Complete Edition_ for Sinopoli. The man was a tremendous conductor. His recordings of Strauss (both operatic and orchestral works) are absolutely first-rate.


----------



## ando

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 Resurrection*

*Orchestra of the Music Makers*
Chan Tze Law, conductor
Siobhan Stagg, soprano
Caitlin Hulcup, mezzo-soprano
Toh Ban Sheng, chorus-master

Recorded 18 August 2018 at the Esplanade Concert Hall, Singapore.


----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: Choral works* on Decca









The second disc from this 2 CD set of choral works which consists of: 
- Magnificat in G minor
- Dixit Dominus in D major
- Beatus vir in C major

For those who only know Vivaldi from the concertos, these choral works might come as a surprise. Plenty of vigorous counterpoint here. Apparently he wrote a lot of sacred music, and on the strength of the works here I should really hear more of it.


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> Music of the last few days, here in the withering heat.


I'm surprised no Water Music senza.


----------



## Malx

I'm finally getting around to this weeks quartet.

*Franck, Quartet in D major - Quatuor Danel.*
Not a work I know or have in my collection so this first listen is from the Qobuz vaults.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 3* Concentus musicus Wien conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC









The Opus 3 Concerti Grossi, from this 4 CD set of the Opus 3 and Opus 6 Concerti Grossi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

So far, I really like this interpretation. The orchestra sounds like it's committed to the work, and the recording is vivid, catching all the little orchestral parts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
USSR State Academic SO
Svetlanov*

From this set -










This set is so much better than his later 'Live in Tokyo' set, which has some audio quality issues --- it just sounds constricted. I own the old Warner France set of the Tokyo live cycle, but is the Exton release better fidelity? Anyone who knows, I'd appreciate some feedback here.


----------



## haziz

*Rawsthorne: Symphony No. 1*
_Bournemouth SO - Lloyd-Jones
_

Never heard of the symphony, or even of the composer, yet this won a segment of the unheralded symphonies poll/game! Too early to form an opinion.


----------



## Itullian

Great recording


----------



## haziz

*Rawsthorne: Symphony No. 2*
_Bournemouth SO - Lloyd-Jones
_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Schuman *(1910-1992) - Symphony #9 (1967) - _27 minutes 40 seconds
_Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz. Label: Naxos

Subtitled 'Le Fosse Ardeatine' in three movements ('Anteludium', 'Offertorium', 'Postludium') played continuously without break. It's Schuman's response to the rounding up and then murder of over 300 innocent Italian men, women and children civilians, by the German military in 1944 for the previous ambush and killing of 32 German soldiers by Italian resistance fighters.

It is a harrowing work that begins with the violins and cellos playing a sombre melody that develops as other instruments slowly join in, as is often Schuman's way. The music slowly and nervously builds to a brief and modest climax, punctuated by subtle use of percussion, then the music briefly ebbs away until the second movement arrives. The music is now more agitated with lots of rhythmic energy and call and response between woods, brass and percussion. There is a brief climax with several 'hammer blows' and then the the final movement is upon us. This movement is a series of solemn, meditative chorale-like episodes that are alternately led by different instrumental groups. Again this music uses slightly understated (compared to earlier symphonies) percussion, irresistible woodwind melodies and ethereal strings. I expected the music to gradually peter out in an almost ceremonial manner, but in the final three or so minutes the music becomes rather agitated and finally ends on a powerful near-tutti underpinned by subtle but strong percussion interventions.

I don't remember this symphony being as good as this - it really is deceptively powerful and even sophisticated in the way the brutal drama of the back story is musically presented.

I'm finding my focus on Schuman's symphonies to be incredibly rewarding. Another symphony that I shall be returning to.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
_Pierre Fournier - Philharmonia Orchestra - Sir Malcolm Sargent_


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Rawsthorme: Symphony No. 2*
> _Bournemouth SO - Lloyd-Jones
> _


I'm a huge Rawsthorne fan. There is a Lyrita release of the symphonies which is also excellent. I'm not totally convinced by the ideas that the three symphonies can be taken together as three episodes of a much larger work. But mine is not to reason why!


----------



## starthrower

Orchestral Works III: Includes the string orchestra arrangement of the quartet, A Way Alone; I Hear The Water Dreaming for flute & orchestra, Twill By Twilight for orchestra, and Autumn for Biwa, bamboo flute and orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> *William Schuman *(1910-1992) - Symphony #9 (1967) - _27 minutes 40 seconds
> _Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz. Label: Naxos
> 
> Subtitled 'Le Fosse Ardeatine' in three movements ('Anteludium', 'Offertorium', 'Postludium') played continuously without break. It's Schuman's response to the rounding up and then murder of over 300 innocent Italian men, women and children civilians, by the German military in 1944 for the previous ambush and killing of 32 German soldiers by Italian resistance fighters.
> 
> It is a harrowing work that begins with the violins and cellos playing a sombre melody that develops as other instruments slowly join in, as is often Schuman's way. The music slowly and nervously builds to a brief and modest climax, punctuated by subtle use of percussion, then the music briefly ebbs away until the second movement arrives. The music is now more agitated with lots of rhythmic energy and call and response between woods, brass and percussion. There is a brief climax with several 'hammer blows' and then the the final movement is upon us. This movement is a series of solemn, meditative chorale-like episodes that are alternately led by different instrumental groups. Again this music uses slightly understated (compared to earlier symphonies) percussion, irresistible woodwind melodies and ethereal strings. I expected the music to gradually peter out in an almost ceremonial manner, but in the final three or so minutes the music becomes rather agitated and finally ends on a powerful near-tutti underpinned by subtle but strong percussion interventions.
> 
> I don't remember this symphony being as good as this - it really is deceptively powerful and even sophisticated in the way the clear brutal drama of the back story is musically presented.
> 
> I'm finding my focus on Schuman's symphonies to be incredibly rewarding. Another symphony that I shall be returning to.


I'm a big fan of the Schuman symphonies and by coincidence I had that CD in my hand earlier today. No.4 with the beautiful opening clarinet melody is a favorite as well.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This is a great album. HH is probably my favorite violinist and she absolutely crushes it on the Prokofiev VC No. 1. Such an exciting performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I'm a big fan of the Schuman symphonies and by coincidence I had that CD in my hand earlier today. No.4 with the beautiful opening clarinet melody is a favorite as well.


Agreed. But I think it opens with an English horn rather than a clarinet, over double bass.

See my post #12058


----------



## starthrower

You may be right, Henry. I haven't listened to it for a couple years.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 4, Op. 47
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

I've never quite warmed up to the massive revision of this symphony that became Op. 112, but love the smaller-scale and much more subtle Op. 47.


----------



## mparta

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 156886
> 
> 
> This is a great album. HH is probably my favorite violinist and she absolutely crushes it on the Prokofiev VC No. 1. Such an exciting performance.


I heard her play Prokofiev 1 with the Houston symphony, stunning, stunning, stunning. Went back for the second performance.


----------



## Knorf

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 156886
> 
> 
> This is a great album. HH is probably my favorite violinist and she absolutely crushes it on the Prokofiev VC No. 1. Such an exciting performance.


Agreed. It's a fantastic, singular performance! Highly recommended.


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů : Eduard Fischer conducts Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Chamber Soloists & František Vajnar conducts Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion. Collegium Musicum Pragense.

and

Roussel : František Vajnar conducts Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra.

Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 156890


----------



## Knorf

*Roger Sessions*: Suite from _The Black Maskers_
The Juilliard Orchestra, Paul Zukovsky

Revisiting this, because I was interrupted last time and wasn't able to finish listening. This is such a terrific and exciting piece, what a pity it's not played more.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Aho
Trombone Concerto
Jörgen van Rijen, trombone
Antwerp Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins*










Yet another fascinating, but beautiful concerto from Aho.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: Symphonic Fragments from _Le martyre de Saint Sébastien_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez










*Toshiro Mayuzumi*: Concerto for Percussion and Winds
*Krzysztof Penderecki*: _Pittsburgh Overture_
American Wind Symphony, Robert Austin Boudreau

Deciding whether to cull this CD. Think I'll keep it.


----------



## Bkeske

János Ferencsik conducts Kodály - Symphony / Ballet Music. The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra. Qualiton 1965 Hungary

View attachment 156891


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Popov
Symphony No. 2, Op. 39, "Motherland"
USSR Radio & TV SO
Gennady Provatorov*










This symphony is a beauty and it's a live performance, which also includes a lovely performance of synchronized coughing from the audience.  I prefer this performance over the Titov on Northern Flowers.


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm a huge Rawsthorne fan. There is a Lyrita release of the symphonies which is also excellent. I'm not totally convinced by the ideas that the three symphonies can be taken together as three episodes of a much larger work. But mine is not to reason why!


Gave these a listen tonight. Excellent! I found the Lyrita CD for 5 dollars.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 8 in D minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

A magical performance, and a highlight of this excellent cycle. I didn't "click" with the Eighth until hearing Haitink's.


----------



## Bkeske

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring). Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1961

View attachment 156895


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet & Clarinet Quintet

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Smetana
String Quartet No. 1 in E Minor, JB 1:105, "From My Life"
Pavel Haas Quartet*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with Act II from last night:

*Tchaikovsky
Swan Lake, Op. 20
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Prussian Quartets 1-3

Pleyel Quartett Köln


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No.3


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work for the night:

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 12 in F Major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
Pavel Haas Quartet*










Like the Smetana I listened to earlier from this quartet, this is stunning and my only hope is that they record the rest of these SQs (or, at the very least, finish with the later ones).


----------



## Neo Romanza

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No.3


He was an absolute disgusting human being, but an outstanding conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenades Nos. 4 & 9

Jean Pougnet (violin)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rmathuln

Bourdon said:


> One of my favorite opera's,strange to see this one in a DG box.


It has all of the Karajan Decca operas.
Saved me from buying the complete Decca box, since I already own the Karajan Decca orchestral box.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites 1-3
Ivo Janssen


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: St Cecilia Mass

Barbara Hendricks, Laurence Dale, Jean-Philippe Lafont

Choeur de Radio-France, Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique, Georges Prêtre


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Semiramide

Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xczw
Hannah French presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Chilham

Hérold: La Fille Mal Gardée

John Lanchbery

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House










Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1

Pierre Boulez

Krystian Zimerman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Diego Fasolis

Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emöke Baráth, I Barocchisti


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6 (Vol. 2)

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
_LPO - Jochum_


----------



## Malx

Second version of this weeks String Quartet choice.
*Franck, String Quartet in D - Petersen Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel CD 5
Jean Martinon


----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Macbeth: Concert Overture (Schnieder/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Ballade #2, S. 171 (Zilberstein/Eloquence)
Dvorak - The Hero's Song (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156905


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet

1996-1997; reissued 2010


----------



## Enthusiast

Curzon was the perfect pianist for chamber music.










Another recording of the same Dvorak piano quintet with the "American" quintet.


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Dimace

Today, I will continue with the legendary BBC series and this time with a wonderful *Bruckner's 7th* with the Maestro *Giulini.* I admit that the last three symphonies of Anton is for me extremely beloved and I collect them in any possible recording. Carlo Maria (who made me love Brahms with his 1st Symphony recording) is giving here another example of his conducting greatness. Excellent all around approach (especially the II movement ''Adagio. Sehr Feierlich Und Sehr Langsam'' where really I still don't understand what Anton wants from his orchestras, because the words ''too celebrating'' and ''too slow'' make no sense to me sounding like Marce Funebre in Rumba Tempo... Very difficult symphony.) without unpleasant surprises. There are also works form *Falla & Mussorgsky* in this disk which I didn't listen and I can write nothing for them. (to write comments without a decent listening back ground is unacceptable for serious readers and music friends / experts)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Concerto for Soprano Saxophone and Chamber Orchestra
Anders Paulsson (soprano saxophone)
Lapland Chamber Orchestra
John Storgårds

Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano
Markku Moilanen (oboe), Pekka Niskanen (clarinet), Antal Mojzer (bassoon), Ilkka Puputti (horn), Väinö Jalkanen (piano)*










Two more magical works from Aho's pen. Man, this guy is something else.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos & Notturno

Barry Tuckwell (horn)

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
Piano Sonata No. 2
Krystian Zimerman*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A Zemlinsky morning

























from this last one, the Sinfonische Gesänge and Psalm 83


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> Today, I will continue with the legendary BBC series and this time with a wonderful *Bruckner's 7th* with the Maestro *Giulini.* I admit that the last three symphonies of Anton is for me extremely beloved and I collect them in any possible recording. Carlo Maria (who made me love Brahms with his 1st Symphony recording) is giving here another example of his conducting greatness. Excellent all around approach (especially the II movement ''Adagio. Sehr Feierlich Und Sehr Langsam'' where really I still don't understand what Anton wants from his orchestras, because the words ''too celebrating'' and ''too slow'' make no sense to me sounding like Marce Funebre in Rumba Tempo... Very difficult symphony.) without unpleasant surprises. There are also works form *Falla & Mussorgsky* in this disk which I didn't listen and I can write nothing for them. (to write comments without a decent listening back ground is unacceptable for serious readers and music friends / experts)
> 
> View attachment 156907


Clearly the key concept is the well-known Bruckner Rumba


----------



## Enthusiast

Two different recordings of the Janacek quartets along with their couplings (Ligeti 1 and Smetana 1).


----------



## Itullian

Sometimes i feel like a little harpsichord.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Two different recordings of the Janacek quartets along with their couplings (Ligeti 1 and Smetana 1).


Don't get me started on the Janáček SQs! God, I love those works.


----------



## Knorf

*Peter Lieberson*: Piano Concerto
Peter Serkin
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Truly excellent!


----------



## strawa

I really enjoyed her Military Sinfonietta, op. 11.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> So far, I really like this interpretation. The orchestra sounds like it's committed to the work, and the recording is vivid, catching all the little orchestral parts.
> 
> View attachment 156884


One of my favorite recordings of this symphony.I was so much younger when I heard it for the first time.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Bacewicz
> Piano Sonata No. 2
> Krystian Zimerman*


A superb CD and one that did a lot to get me hooked on Bacewicz, in the early days.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Bourdon

*Alla Venetiana*

It always gives me a kind of relief to return to this music. Another fine recording with Paul O'Dette that is unfortunately hard to find for a friendly price.
Music that should not be forgotten....


----------



## Enthusiast

Tidying up. I played the rest of this disc (the Serenade and Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal) that I started yesterday:










And concertos 1 and 5 from this:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

I don't know what to think about this yet. I'm still in the first movement. Giulini isn't one for emphasizing tension; it sounds more like Bruckner after a massage. But there is still something compelling here. I don't know how he manages to do that.


----------



## Malx

*Sonatas for two flutes, cello & harpsichord composed by C.P.E. Bach / J.S. Bach / W.F. Bach played by Valeria Baissa & Jean-Pierre Pinet (flutes), Hager Spaeter-Hanana (cello) and Blandine Rannou (harpsichord).*

I am no great fan of the flute but now and again spinning a disc of shortish works, such as this, played and recorded to a high standard is perfectly enjoyable.

Original cover 









I have the disc (disc 3) in this box 'Bach & Sons' which comes up in sales (presto) at an excellent price from time to time.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*:
Octet in E-flat major, Op. 103
Rondino in E-flat major, WoO 25
March in in B-flat major, WoO 29
Duo for Clarinet and Bassoon in C major, WoO 27 No. 1
Sextet in E-flat major, Op. 71
Mozzafiato, Charles Neidich

After Mahler's devastating Sixth Symphony, this light and utterly charming music for winds by Beethoven (all early career despite the later opus numbers), played here with extraordinary wit, charm, and virtuosity, is just right.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major
Final revised full-length version by Deryck Cooke*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Wyn Morris, cond.
Rec. 1972

Tower Records Vintage Collection Vol. 28
PROC-2208
Barcode 4988031334607


----------



## Taplow

Bkeske said:


> The Alberni Quartet : Britten - String Quartets 2 & 3. CRD Records 1981 UK release
> 
> EDIT: Damn, this LP/recording/performance kicks butt
> 
> View attachment 156021


Yes, indeed.

Peter Pople (second violin) is my mother's cousin. In 1973, the Alberni Quartet spent some time as artists in residence at the University of Western Australia in Perth, where I grew up. We went to see them live several times, and he came to visit the house, bringing along his violin to perform for us. I was 8 years old. The following year, inspired by his example, I took up violin lessons and am still playing to this day. Sadly, we never kept in touch.

Berian Evans (viola) and Gregory Baron (cello) decided they liked Perth so much they emigrated, leaving Peter and leader Howard Davis to find new members. Peter left the group in 2013 after playing with them for over 40 years. They're apparently still going strong.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## advokat

The No.1 from this set.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I don't know what to think about this yet. I'm still in the first movement. Giulini isn't one for emphasizing tension; it sounds more like Bruckner after a massage. But there is still something compelling here. I don't know how he manages to do that.
> 
> View attachment 156910


I only saw him once but I think the orchestra was really sort of transfixed by what he did. Unfortunately, he seemed to cherish a rather glacial approach as the years went by but I think he has the reputation as above, orchestras loved him.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonatas No. 2 in G-sharp minor, Op. 19 "Sonata Fantasie," No. 5 in F-sharp major, Op. 53, & No. 7, Op. 64 "Messe blanc"
Anatol Ugorski

This album is slightly controversial, with most commentators making a bigger or lesser deal of the often slower than usual tempos. But when I'm just listening, honestly I never notice. The virtuosity is all there, the colors are amazing, the singing Scriabin melodies are clear, and in general I'm enraptured, and not bothered. In most cases, the tempos aren't that far off normal anyway. Thankfully, to my ears these performances come across as thoughtful and probing, and not self indulgent.

But then, I always did have a soft spot for not-quite-mainstream pianism.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Fantasma/Cantos for clarinet & orchestra, BBC Welsh Symphony/Tadaaki Otaka

Water-Ways; Waves; Quatrain II for chamber ensemble


----------



## Red Terror

Knorf said:


> *Alexander Scriabin*: Piano Sonatas No. 2 in G-sharp minor, Op. 19 "Sonata Fantasie," No. 5 in F-sharp major, Op. 53, & No. 7, Op. 64 "Messe blanc"
> Anatol Ugorski
> 
> This album is slightly controversial, with most commentators making a bigger or lesser deal of the often slower than usual tempos. But when I'm just listening, honestly I never notice. The virtuosity is all there, the colors are amazing, the singing Scriabin melodies are clear, and in general I'm enraptured, and not bothered. In most cases, the tempos aren't that far off normal anyway. Thankfully, to my ears these performances come across as thoughtful and probing, and not self indulgent.
> 
> But then, I always did have a soft spot for not-quite-mainstream pianism.


Da fuq is going on with that album cover?


----------



## pmsummer

PSAUMES DE LA RÉFORME
_Psalms of the French Reformation_
*Claude Goudimel - Paschal de L'Estoquart - Jan Sweelinck*
Ensemble Claude Goudimel
Christine Morel- director
_
Naxos_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> Da fuq is going on with that album cover?


He should worry that someone will start sticking pins into that thing.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156925


*George Frideric Handel*

Samson

Dunedin Consort
John Butt, director

2019


----------



## haziz




----------



## mparta

Something on here about Bartok made me prowl and I found both of Ferencsik's on my shelves, so this 1956 with Hungarian soloists first.
Magnificent music. I heard a concert performance years ago, I think Haitink/BSO/von Otter? Or Levine? At Carnegie.
Anyway, overwhelming piece of music, worth some study I think.
I have 2 or 3 others and ordered the Solti DVD from House of Opera.
Looks like I'm in for a lot of Bluebeard's wives in the forseeable future


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Gothos

When The Sixteen are on their game,as they are on this recording,the results are simply...WOW!


----------



## Posauner

Continuing to work my way through some new discoveries from the thread about lesser known symphonies...

Gliere: Symphony No. 2
Philharmonia Orchestra, Yondani Butt


----------



## fbjim

The North American Ballads specifically - I'll get to the Squares in a bit.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Don Carlo


----------



## Rogerx

R. Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske

Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

LvB PC4 ... on...

Erik Then-Bergh & Hermann Abendroth play Mozart and Beethoven


----------



## GrosseFugue

I LOVE IT.
And the CD cover is perfect.
It's full of joie de vivre.









I'm not even much of a Mozart fan.
Nor do I usually go for fortepianos.
So for me to say I love this says a lot.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Canons and Musical Jokes

Stefan Tauber (tenor), Martin Weiser (bass), Franz Schneckenleitner (bass), Wolfgang Däuble (cello), Thomas Holmes (piano), Claudia Schlemmer (soprano), Luka Kusztrich (violin), Benjamin Lichtenegger (violin), Lara Kusztrich (violin), Dominik Hellsberg (violin)

Cantus Novus Wien, Ensemble Tamanial


----------



## Neo Romanza

A last work before bed:

*Khachaturian
Masquerade Suite
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Rogerx

Suppe: Requiem for soloists, chorus & orchestra (1855)

Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor), Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Fundation, Lisboa (lead vocals)
Gulbenkian Orchestra, Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation, Lisbon


----------



## vincula

Waking up slowly. The beach house. The forest. Timid sunlight.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Cantata 147

John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Bach: Magnificat

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Niels Heilmann, Barbara Hendricks, Jorma Hynninen, Ann Murray, Andy Rigby










Sibelius: Finalndia

Osmo Vänskä

YL Male Voice Choir, Minnesota Orchestra










Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia

Vittorio Gui

Glyndebourne Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Harold Williams, John Rhys Evans, Laura Sarti, Victoria de los Angeles, Duncan Robertson, Luigi Alva


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Knorf

*Roy Harris*: Symphony No. 3
*William Schuman*: Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

One of my most treasured recordings of Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Bach: Cantata 147
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach: Magnificat
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Niels Heilmann, Barbara Hendricks, Jorma Hynninen, Ann Murray, Andy Rigby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Finalndia
> 
> Osmo Vänskä
> 
> YL Male Voice Choir, Minnesota Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
> 
> Vittorio Gui
> 
> Glyndebourne Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Harold Williams, John Rhys Evans, Laura Sarti, Victoria de los Angeles, Duncan Robertson, Luigi Alva


That's a real fine Barbiere with Vittorio Giu


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

everlasting beauty

Concerto 5-3 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

Paer: Leonora

Giorgio Tadeo (bass (vocal)), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Urszula Koszut (soprano), Norbert Orth (tenor), John van Kesteren (tenor)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag


----------



## Flamme

Mmm love me some hannah...
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xdwm








Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Mozart's Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat, K452.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I don't want to come down (yet) from heaven, so more Bach

Sonata No. 1
Partita No.1
Sonata No.2


----------



## GrosseFugue

Enthusiast said:


> I am continuously astonished at this performance. Dausgaard is maturing fast and is a force to be reckoned with.


Just gotta love those Hyperion covers! 
The one for Takacs' Death & the Maiden is another standout.
I also like their more "quiet" pics like one of just Ibragimova's hands for Paganini's Caprices.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 1

Jean Louis Steuerman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), Roberto Minczuk


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works part one for this afternoon. Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.

I don't really know why I'm playing these chronologically as even Bantock's later output from the '30s and '40s remained defiantly anchored within the Edwardian era, but it's a hard habit to get out of.

Bantock's music comes over as lush, colourful and evocative (especially the numerous works inspired by Gaelic mythology and Hellenic sources) but perhaps just a little too ripe for those who think that Richard Strauss or Sibelius is the limit as far as Late Romantic tone poem exotica goes. That said, those who are unfamiliar with Bantock's orchestral music but like to sink their teeth into programmatical layer-cakes like Reinhold Glière's _Ilya Muromets_ symphony may well find things to tempt the palate here.

_Processional_ - no.1 from _Two Orchestral Scenes from The Curse of Kehama_, after the poem by Robert Southey (1894):
_Tone Poem no.1: Thalaba The Destroyer_, after the poem by Robert Southey (1900):










_The Wilderness and the Solitary Place_ for soprano and orchestra, from _Christus, a Festival Symphony in Five Parts_ for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Book of Isiah_] (late 1890s-1900):










_Helena: orchestral variations on the theme HFB_ (1899):
_Tone Poem no.2: Dante and Beatrice_ (1901 - rev. 1910):










_Tone Poem no.3: Fifine at the Fair - A Defence of Inconstancy_, after the poem by Robert Browning (1901):










_Tone Poem no.5: The Witch of Atlas_, after the poem by Percy Bysshe Shelley (1902):


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Granville Bantock - various works part one for this afternoon. Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.
> 
> I don't really know why I'm playing these chronologically as even Bantock's later output from the '30s and '40s remained defiantly anchored within the Edwardian era, but it's a hard habit to get out of.
> 
> Bantock's music comes over as lush, colourful and evocative (especially the numerous works inspired by Gaelic mythology and Hellenic sources) but perhaps just a little too ripe for those who think that Richard Strauss or Sibelius is the limit as far as Late Romantic tone poem exotica goes. That said, those who are unfamiliar with Bantock's orchestral music but like to sink their teeth into programmatical layer-cakes like Reinhold Glière's _Ilya Muromets_ symphony may well find things to tempt the palate here.
> 
> _Processional_ - no.1 from _Two Orchestral Scenes from The Curse of Kehama_, after the poem by Robert Southey (1894):
> _Tone Poem no.1: Thalaba The Destroyer_, after the poem by Robert Southey (1900):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Wilderness and the Solitary Place_ for soprano and orchestra, from _Christus, a Festival Symphony in Five Parts_ for solo voices, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Book of Isiah_] (late 1890s-1900):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Helena: orchestral variations on the theme HFB_ (1899):
> _Tone Poem no.2: Dante and Beatrice_ (1901 - rev. 1910):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tone Poem no.3: Fifine at the Fair - A Defence of Inconstancy_, after the poem by Robert Browning (1901):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tone Poem no.5: The Witch of Atlas_, after the poem by Percy Bysshe Shelley (1902):


I've only this year turned the corner with Bantock, previously his music did nothing for me, other than make me want to stop listening. However, I have developed a tolerance for un-modern, romantic tonal music. I have all these CDs and have begun to enjoy them regularly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I've only this year turned the corner with Bantock, previously his music did nothing for me, other than make me want to stop listening. However, I have developed a tolerance for un-modern, romantic tonal music. I have all these CDs and have begun to enjoy them regularly.


Pretty much the same here, Henry. It's not quite the epiphany I had with Max Reger some years ago but Bantock's music is always worth an occasional wallow.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Lars Vogt (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Malx

A new arrival.

*Schumann, Piano Concerto - Géza Anda, Berlin PO, Raphael Kubelik.*



















*ETA* - just let the first disc play in its entirety good sound apart from the Symphonic Etudes which has been transferred from 1940's shellacs (I think) one section has a bit of swishing going on - probably give that a miss in the future.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been playing the Franck quartet several times this week (because it is this week's work for the ongoing quartets thread) and spent this morning listening to the three (or those I heard) that I liked most.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major etc

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont.

Der König Kandaules
Es War Einmal
Prelude to Act 3 of 'Der Konig Kandaules'
Prelude to Es War einmal
Sinfonietta, Op. 23


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Don't get me started on the Janáček SQs! God, I love those works.


Me too. There are many good recordings - which are your favourites? Also, do you know the Jerusalem Quartet record that I posted. It is quite something!


----------



## Flamme

The RAI String and Wind Ensembles in an all-Mozart programme from Turin. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Divertimento in E flat, K.113
RAI String and Wind Ensembles

12:43 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Serenade No 1 in D, K.100
RAI String and Wind Ensembles

01:07 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Eine kleine Nachtmusik in G, K.525
RAI String and Wind Ensembles

01:27 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Piano Sonata No 4 in E minor, Op 70
Stanley Hoogland (fortepiano)

01:50 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
String Quartet in C sharp minor, Op.131
Quatuor Mosaiques

02:31 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Symphony No 5, Op 50
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, John Storgards (conductor)

03:07 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
Quintet in D major for clarinet, horn, violin, cello and piano
Stephan Siegenthaler (clarinet), Thomas Müller (horn), Matthias Enderle (violin), Patrick Demenga (cello), Hiroko Sakagami (piano)

03:33 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Fantasia on an Irish song "The last rose of summer" for piano Op 15
Sylviane Deferne (piano)

03:42 AM
Andrea Gabrieli (c.1532-1585)
Aria della battaglia à 8
Theatrum Instrumentorum, Stefano Innocenti (conductor)

03:52 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
O Padre Nostro
Chamber Choir AVE, Andraz Hauptman (conductor)

04:00 AM
Josef Suk (1874-1935)
Elegy (Op 23) arr. for piano trio
Trio Lorenz

04:07 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Aria: Mi lusinga il dolce affetto (Act 2 Sc 3 Alcina)
Graham Pushee (counter tenor), Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (artistic director)

04:13 AM
Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725)
Toccata per cembalo, in G minor/major
Rinaldo Alessandrini (harpsichord)

04:21 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Pyrmonter Kurwoche No.5 (TWV42:e4)
Albrecht Rau (violin), Heinrich Rau (viola), Clemens Malich (cello), Wolfgang Hochstein (harpsichord)

04:31 AM
Franz Schreker (1878-1934)
Fantastic Overture, Op 15
BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky (conductor)

04:41 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Ballade No 1 in G minor, Op 23
Shura Cherkassky (piano)

04:50 AM
Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
Part-song book - 4 madrigals for mixed chorus 
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

05:00 AM
Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773)
Trio in E flat major (QV 218)
Nova Stravaganza

05:09 AM
Ion Dimitrescu (1913-1996)
Symphonic Prelude
Romanian Youth Orchestra, Cristian Mandeal (conductor)

05:18 AM
Isaac Albeniz (1860-1909)
El Corpus en Sevilla from 'Iberia' (Book 1)
Plamena Mangova (piano)

05:27 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Missa sancta no 1 (J.224) in E flat major 'Freischutzmesse'
Norwegian Soloist Choir, Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Grete Pedersen (conductor)

06:01 AM
Robert de Visee (c.1655-1733)
Suite in C minor
Yasunori Imamura (theorbo)

06:13 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Variations on a theme by Haydn, Op 56a
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Marek Janowski (conductor)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xfd5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Songs*


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Cleopatra" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in C# minor, Hob.XVI:36 (McCabe/London)
Rosler [aka Rosetti] - Symphony in C, K121 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A record that wasn't on the market for long and that I never see referred to ... but possibly my favourite recording of these two works.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Reri Grist (soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dipping a bit into this series:

*Guarnieri
Piano Concerto No. 1
Max Barros, piano
Warsaw PO
Conlin*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor Op. 95*
Beethoven Quartet
Rec. 1972


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I am continuously astonished at this performance. Dausgaard is maturing fast and is a force to be reckoned with.


An incredible performance! For me, it's up there with Berglund/Bournemouth.

I actually wrote a review for it:

Of all the Kullervo recordings I've heard, this one ranks with the best of them. What makes this particular performance so compelling to me is the rawer quality of the orchestral playing. It's almost as if Dausgaard told them to perform like an orchestra of folk musicians deliberately. Of course, this doesn't mean that the Scottish BBC SO are slouches and don't perform with professionalism --- that couldn't be any further from the truth. The idea is to bring that rough around the edges approach to the music, which I think they definitely are able to achieve. As for the interpretation itself, Dausgaard is incredibly incisive and knows what kind of sound he's looking for. I like this performance more and more each time I listen to it. The soloists Benjamin Appl and Helena Juntunen are both in fine form. I don't listen to Kullervo a lot, but I'm thankful I ignored David Hurwitz's review of this Dausgaard performance and went with my gut. The cover painting by John Bauer adds to the rustic feel of the music itself. A lovely presentation from Hyperion and certainly of all their more recent recordings, this is one of my favorites. I truly hope that this doesn't end Dausgaard's Sibelius with the Scottish BBC SO for this label. I hope we get more from these forces.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

In the two movements, Giulini manages to mix gravitas with vulnerability.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156944


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 106, 118/231, 140, 147

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

2012


----------



## Malx

A second play through for this recent addition.

*The Berlin Recital - Yuja Wang
(Rachmaninov / Scriabin / Ligeti / Prokofiev)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm a huge fan of the Bartok recordings that Zoltan Kocsis made as a conductor. I am not sure I have heard better. But there are alternatives that are also excellent. I listened to ...

Solti's Chicago Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta from this:










Then, the Concerto for Orchestra from this:










Then, another Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, this one:










And another Concerto for Orchestra:


----------



## Bourdon

*Martinů*

Euphonious sounds with Martinů

Symphony No.1

Symphony No.5


----------



## Knorf

Last night:

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No. 3
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek










Today:

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Apollon musagète_
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly

Probably the only Stravinsky ballet that is truly better as a ballet than as concert music, but occasionally I feel inclined to listen to it.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> Last night:
> 
> *Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No. 3
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky*: _Apollon musagète_
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly
> 
> Probably the only Stravinsky ballet that is truly better as a ballet than as concert music, but occasionally I feel inclined to listen to it.




I love Apollon Musagete as a stand alone!!! one of my favorite recordings of all time, something to which I can always come back and feel fresh, the Igor Markevitch on Philips. The old recording and I think Markevitch's touch make for a lean and direct performance that is exhilirating!! 
I think sometimes that better or richer sounds detract from some performances, there are times when something more lithe and less resonant benefits the music.
Of course, i just could be anchored on a performance that I've known so long, but still, just making the case that I think it's a great piece and I'm pretty indifferent to seeing classical ballet anyway


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I love Apollon Musagete as a stand alone!!! one of my favorite recordings of all time, something to which I can always come back and feel fresh, the Igor Markevitch on Philips. The old recording and I think Markevitch's touch make for a lean and direct performance that is exhilirating!!
> I think sometimes that better or richer sounds detract from some performances, there are times when something more lithe and less resonant benefits the music.
> Of course, i just could be anchored on a performance that I've known so long, but still, just making the case that I think it's a great piece and I'm pretty indifferent to seeing classical ballet anyway


Me too! I think it a lovely concert work. I don't know the Chailly recording, though. As you say, Markevitch recorded a good one as did Stravinsky himself.


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> I love Apollon Musagete as a stand alone!!!


To be clear, I didn't say it wasn't good, just that I think it's definitely (for me) better as ballet⁠-especially the Balanchine choreography⁠-than as a concert piece. That doesn't mean I think it's dreck as a concert piece...

As always, _de gustubus non est disputandum_.


----------



## Rmathuln

*F. J. Haydn
Symphony No. 066 in B flat major
Symphony No. 067 in F major
Symphony No. 068 in B flat major
*
Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati, cond.
Rec. 1971

*CD #19 FROM:









My first MEGA box.*


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> To be clear, I didn't say it wasn't good, just that I think it's definitely (for me) better as ballet⁠-especially the Balanchine choreography⁠-than as a concert piece. That doesn't mean I think it's dreck as a concert piece...
> 
> As always, _de gustubus non est disputandum_.


I wish there were films of the ballets to go with the Les Siecles performances. I think those are the best Stravinsky in many a decade and I bet that would be a wonderful thing.
And a Les Siecles Apollon Musagete


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Mozart quartets - K458 "Hunt"; K464 "Drum" and K465 "Dissonance" - the last of these is still playing but I'm closing the computer down.


----------



## Bourdon

*Holst*

Suite No.1
Suite No.2


----------



## strawa

Neo Romanza said:


> Dipping a bit into this series:
> 
> *Guarnieri
> Piano Concerto No. 1
> Max Barros, piano
> Warsaw PO
> Conlin*


Amazing, I was just listening to this one in the morning!


----------



## perempe

While watching the Spain match.


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> I wish there were films of the ballets to go with the Les Siecles performances. I think those are the best Stravinsky in many a decade and I bet that would be a wonderful thing.
> And a Les Siecles Apollon Musagete


That would be awesome!

For the record, I do like the Chailly/RCO recording. It's more on the "plush" side, especially compared to Markevitch, Mravinsky, or Craft, but still has excellent rhythmic vitality. I will say the Chailly might be my favorite all-time _Firebird_, 1945 suite, but I didn't listen to that: Switzerland v. Spain, you know.


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> That would be awesome!


Big article in the NYTimes in the last few days about Roth and Les Siecles. I think he's the real deal, many of his performances with this group are just scintillating, Stravinsky, Berlioz, St. Saens. 
Media machine. Big career for Andris Nelsons, from who I hear pretty much nothing (and have been to several of his performances, Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler-- meh). 
Some major orchestra should grab Roth asap.


----------



## Bourdon

perempe said:


> While watching the Spain match.


With or without popcorn ?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 4*

Star travel amongst all those lovely 9th, 13th, and Tristan chords.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphonies 9 and 5









Shostakovich String Quartets 5 and 6. Terrific.









Shostakovich Cello Concerti 1 and 2. A cracking performance.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Schuman* - Symphony #8

Another excellent symphony - really enjoying reacquainting myself with these marvellous works.

Two superb CDs in my collection, both very much worth having.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Cynara
*


----------



## Rambler

*J.S. Bach - Angela Hewitt* on DG









A selectin of works played by Angela Hewitt on the modern piano. Here we have:

- English Suite No.6
- 4 Duets
- Italian Concerto
- Toccata

I'm more than happy to hear Bach performed on the modern piano. Angela Hewitt is a safe pair of hands in this music. She lets the music speak for itself, and is free of the mannerisms that could annoy in performers like Glenn Gould (much as I love his approach).


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Elena Kuschnerova* on Orfeo









Another disc of Bach on the piano. This time the pianist is Elena Kuschnerova - not a pianist I know much about. To my ear these are fine performances.


----------



## Knorf

*César Franck*: String Quartet in D major
Petersen Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. I'm a bit late to this one; I'm not typically too keen on Franck. But giving it a go anyway.


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974)
Piano Quintet

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
Piano Quintet No. 1

-Zurich Piano Quintet

On Spectrum (Harriman, New York) from 1983


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Bourdon said:


>


Poor guy! Looks like someone just fired an arrow into his head


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

This is nice, but it seems to be missing something.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: Keyboard Concertos* Murray Perahia and The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields on Sony









This disc is a complete joy!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This afternoon's theme: "Works that aren't called piano concerti, but they really are."









*Stravinsky - Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra*
Olli Mustonen/Vladimir Ashkenazy









*Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 3 for piano and orchestra*
Cristina Ortiz/Vladimir Ashkenazy









*Franck - Symphonic Variations*
Clifford Curzon/George Szell









*Szymanowski - Symphony No. 4 "Symphonie Concertante"*
Denis Matsuev/Valery Gergiev


----------



## strawa

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This afternoon's theme: "Works that aren't called piano concerti, but they really are."


Gade's Symphony nº 5 in D minor could be in the theme?


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 1 in E Major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi

Beginning a deep dive into Schmidt's four symphonies with this new arrival.


----------



## atsizat

Composed in early 1920s.

It must count as Russican Classical?


----------



## haziz

First listen. Really not familiar with the composer, although I have come across the name a couple of times before. Thanks to _Dimace_, who included the second symphony as one of his favorite 10 symphonies for leading me to listen.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 1 in E Major
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi
> 
> Beginning a deep dive into Schmidt's four symphonies with this new arrival.


Bought it last year, but I've only listened to the second symphony once! Need to give it some turntable-time - thanks for the prompt!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Two Latinoamerican modern operas in HD:


----------



## starthrower

Lionel Rogg - Organ


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts at 2:15 gets me high. Drugged of Vivaldi


----------



## 13hm13

Tintagel ... on .....

Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 4, [Bryden Thomson]


----------



## mparta

Better sound, generally more aggressive singing, Nesterenko very fine, Obraztsova a bit over the line abrasive but still good.

And the better sound makes its impact, even more gorgeous in this incarnation.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 32, 38; Clarinet Concerto

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat. Rolando Villazón (tenor)

Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Harmonies des bois, Op. 76
Offenbach: Introduction, Prière et Boléro for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 22
Offenbach: Je suis Brésilien, j'ai de l'or (from La vie parisienne)
Offenbach: La Vie Parisienne (Paris Life)
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Les Larmes de Jacqueline (No. 3 from Harmonies des bois, Op. 76)
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Suite for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 16b


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65, B 130
Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Ballet Suites

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Ned Low

Richannes Wrahms;2099641
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> FSD3V891lGc[/MEDIA]


I think the opera is an adaptation of Kurosawa's film, right?


----------



## vincula

Listening to the impressive music-making of Christian Ferras, one of the violinist with the most beautiful and soaring tone I've ever heard. His troubled mind lead him to a tragic end. We're blessed with the beauty of his music.














Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), John David de Haan (tenor), Hartmut Welker (baritone), René Pape (bass), Regina Schudel (soprano), Regine Gebhardt (soprano)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rundfunkchor Berlin
John Mauceri
Recorded: 1992-02-29
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra (op 1) SZ 27 & Liszt Concert Study, Forest Mumurs - Geza Anda, Berlin RSO, Ferenc Fricsay.*

From disc 2 of this box.


----------



## Chilham

Elgar: Symphony No. 1

Sir Mark Elder

Hallé, Timothy Pooley & Christine Rice










Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

John Pritchard

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Ileana Cotrubas, Placido Domingo, Geraint Evans, Ingvar Wixell










Bellini: Norma (Highlights)

Carlo Felice Cillario

Montserrat Caballé, London Philharmonic Orchestra










Weber: Der Freischütz (Highlights)

Marek Janowski

Lise Davidsen, Andreas Schager, Sofia Fomina, Alan Held, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck*

Violin Sonata in A

*Lekeu*

Violin Sonata in G

Pierre Barbizet piano


----------



## perempe

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Dvořák
> Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65, B 130
> Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov*


I saw her in Liszt Academy in October with Il Giardino Armonico, they performed works of Locatelli.

Yesterday I also listened to A Grand Concert Of Musick by The English Concert & Trevor Pinnock. I heard Boyce's Symphony in a BFO concert in Müpa in September, became a fan.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Französischen Suiten

Suite 4-5 & 6


----------



## 13hm13

Have had this box for a few years now ... saw recent mention on Hurwitz YT channel ... so I pulled it out ... NP.... LvB Sy 8 ...









Herbert Kegel & Dresdner Philharmonie


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## vincula

13hm13 said:


> Have had this box for a few years now ... saw recent mention on Hurwitz YT channel ... so I pulled it out ... NP.... LvB Sy 8 ...
> 
> View attachment 156965
> 
> 
> Herbert Kegel & Dresdner Philharmonie


That's a very nice box. I'm very fond of Kegel´s conducting in general, which deserves wider recognition. He usually recorded live radio broadcasts back in DDR times with no studio tricks and multiple takes. His albums are scarce, issued by private owned and obscure labels, sometimes Japanese pressings only. From memory, I've got most of his Bruckner, some Beethoven, much of his Brahms and Berg's complete _Wozzeck_. A handful of vinyl records I can't recall right now too. Less polished and meditative than some, though never short of raw impact and sheer musicality. Might not be to everyone's taste, but his conducting carries a certain singing quality that appeals to me.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works part two for this afternoon. Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.

_Sapphic Poem_ for cello and orchestra (1906):
_Sappho_, nine fragments with a prelude for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Texts: Fragments of poetry by Sappho of ******, transl. by Henry Wharton] (1906):










_Prelude_ from _Omar Kháyyám_ (1906-09):
_Camel Caravan_ from _Omar Kháyyám_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1906-09):
_Hebridean Sea Poem no.1: Caristiona_ (1920 - rev. 1943-44):










_Pierrot of the Minute_, comedy overture after the dramatic fantasy by Ernest Dowson (1908):
_Overture to a Greek Tragedy_, after _Oedipus at Colonus_ by Sophocles (1911):










_A Hebridean Symphony_ (1913):
_Hebridean Sea Poem no.2: The Sea Reivers_ (1920 - rev. 1943-44):


----------



## Enthusiast

A British composer we probably should hear more of ... but he may have been more popular in the 1920s than he is now.










The disc includes the 3 Mantras, Mirage, Apotheosis etc.


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










This morning:


----------



## Rogerx

Trains of Thought

Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan Lande (piano), Liang Wang (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)

Cuong: Trains of Thought
Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Rossini: Semiramide
Shostakovich: A Spin Through Moscow (from the operetta Moscow, Cheryomushki)
Shostakovich: Moscow-Cheryomushki, Op. 105
Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
Shostakovich: The Gadfly - Concert Suite, Op. 97a


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> A British composer we probably should hear more of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The disc includes the 3 Mantras, Mirage, Apotheosis etc.


I cherish that disc. Was lucky enough to see the Mantras performed live in London in 2015


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Evgeny Mravinsky_


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_London Symphony Orchestra - Jean Martinon_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## Enthusiast

I played this a week or so ago but enjoyed it much more this time around.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156973


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas

Emil Gilels, piano

1972-1986, compilation 1996


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Vasks

_Early Mahler - complete version_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36/ Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

An impressive work ...


----------



## Flamme

Classical music for breakfast time plus found sounds and the odd unclassified track.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xl1d


----------



## Coach G

Over the past few days I've been listening to this Sony box set by maestro Leopold Stokowski (1882-1977):









DISC 1: *Beethoven*: _Symphony #3 "Eroica"_; _Coriolan Overture_ (w/London Philharmonic Orchestra); *Brahms*: _Academic Festival Overture_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra)
DISC 2: *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #6_; _Age of Gold Suite_; *Khatchaturian*: _Symphony #3_ (Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 3: *Menotti*: _Sebastian Suite_; *Prokofiev*: excerpts from _Romeo and Juliet_ (NBC Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 4: *Wagner*: _Ride of the Valyries_ from _Die Walkure_; _Prelude to Act III_ from _Tristan und Isolde_; _Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla_ from _Das Rheingold_; _Overture_ and _Venusberg Music_ from _Tannhauser_ (Symphony of the Air w/soloists); _Rienzi Overture_; _Magic Fire Music_ from _Die Walkure_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
DISC 5: *Wagner*: _Prelude_, _Dance of the Apprentices_; and _Procession of the Meistersingers_ from _Die Miestersinger von Nurnberg_; _Prelude_ and _Isolde's Liebestod_ from _Tristan und Isolde_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra); _Siegfried's Rhine Journey_; _Funeral March_, and _Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene_ from _Gotterdammurung_(London Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 6: *Beethoven*: _The Heavens Are Telling_; *Traditional*: _Deep River_; *Handel*: _Ombra mai fu_ from _Xerxes_; *Humperdinck*: _Evening Prayer_ from _Hansel and Gretel_; *Bach*: _Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_; *Rachmaninoff*: _Vocalise_; *Traditional*: _Praise God from Whom All Blessings Flow_; *Wagner*: _Pilgrim's Chorus_ from _Tannhauser_; *Bach*: _Sheep May Safely Graze_; *Tchaikovsky*: _Pater Noster_; *Gluck*: _O Saviour, Hear Me_ from _Orfeo et Euridice_ (New Symphony Orchestra w/the Norman Luboff Choir); *Handel*: _Water Music Suite_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 7: *Canteloube*: _Chants d"Auvergne_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras #5_; *Rachmaninoff*: _Vocalise_ (American Symphony Orchesta w/Anna Moffo)
DISC 8: *Dvorak*: _Symphony #9 "New World"_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra); *Smetana*: _The Moldau_; _Bartered Bride Overture_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 9: *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (London Symphony Orchestra); *Enescu*: _Romanian Rhapsody #1_; *Liszt*: _Hungarian Rhapsody #2_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 10: *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra); _Russian Easter Overture_ (Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 11: *Bach/Stokowski*: _Chaconne; Partita; Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott; Air; Fugue; Aroiso; Wachet auf uns die Stimme; Komm Susser Tod_ (London Symphony Orchestra); *Handel*: _Music for Royal Fireworks_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
DISC 12 & 13: *Brahms*: _Symphony #4_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra); *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection" _(London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)

Having enjoyed one of the longest and most fruitful careers as a world-class conductor, here Leopold Stokowski plays musical chairs with many different orchestras between the years of 1954 and 1975 when he was age 72-93! Despite Stokowski's geriatric disposition, all of these recordings are very fine and sound very fresh. Perhaps Stokowski gets a little schmaltzy here and there especially in the generous portion of Wagner that is featured on discs 4 and 5; but generally the feeling is well-measured with a good sense of flow; and Stokowski shapes the music to fit his own sense of sound that is very rich and full. The repertoire is prolific but focuses mostly on Late Romantic/Early Modern fare with even the Bach and Handel selections being given a thoroughly "Romantic" and un-HIP treatment. In this sense, the Bach/Stokowski transcriptions belong as much to Bach as to Stokowski whose orchestral color does not diminish the spirit of Bach's musical vision. While Stokowski celebrates many of our well-worn warhorses by the likes of Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, Dvorak, etc; he also covers many composers such as Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Khatchaturian, Menotti, and Villa-Lobos who were his contemporaries. And even in regard to the "warhorses"; the likes of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, and Dvorak were alive during Stokowski's lifetime and weren't that far removed form his own living memory; and I doubt that many conductors today would dedicate as much time and effort to promoting as much new music as Stokowski had done. Of particular interest should be the recording of Mahler's _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ where Stokowski who is not especially known as a champion of Mahler brings forth a very good and smooth recording.

Bugs Bunny as "Leopold":


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Karel Sejna_


----------



## Enthusiast

A good way to spend the afternoon ..


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xg71
BBC Symphony Orchestra and conductor Karina Canellakis in a programme of Dvorak and Janacek from the 2019 BBC Proms. John Shea presents.

03:01 AM
Zosha Di Castri (b.1985)
Long is the Journey - Short is the Memory
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Karina Canellakis (conductor)

03:18 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
The Golden Spinning Wheel
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Karina Canellakis (conductor)

03:46 AM
Leos Janacek (1854-1928)
Glagolitic Mass
Asmik Grigorian (soprano), Jennifer Johnston (mezzo soprano), Ladislav Elgr (tenor), Jan Martinik (bass), Peter Holder (organ), BBC Symphony Chorus, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Karina Canellakis (conductor)

04:26 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Sonata in A major Op.30`1 for violin and piano
Ayana Tsuji (violin), Philip Chiu (piano)

04:47 AM
Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787)
Symphony in A major, K 24 (Op 10 No 6)
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider (conductor)

05:01 AM 
Francesco Durante (1684-1755) 
Concerto per quartetto No 2 in G minor 
Concerto Koln

05:13 AM 
Gabriel Faure (1845 - 1924) 
Nocturne for piano no 6 in D flat major, Op 63 
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

05:22 AM 
Jean Coulthard (1908-2000), Michael Conway Baker (orchestrator) 
Four Irish Songs 
Linda Maguire (soprano), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

05:32 AM 
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907), Hans Sitt (orchestrator) 
2 Norwegian Dances, Op 35 nos 1 & 2 
Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raychev (conductor)

05:42 AM 
Bernat Vivancos (b.1973) 
Salve d'ecos 
Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava (conductor)

05:51 AM 
Serge Koussevitsky (1874-1951) 
Andante Cantabile & Valse Miniature (Op 1 Nos 1 & 2) 
Gary Karr (double bass), Harmon Lewis (piano)

06:00 AM 
Claude Debussy (1862-1918) 
String Quartet in G minor, Op 10 
Yggdrasil String Quartet, Fredrik Paulsson (violin), Per oman (violin), Robert Westlund (viola), Per Nystrom (cello)

06:24 AM 
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849) 
Three Mazurkas, Op 59 
Kevin Kenner (piano)

06:35 AM 
Richard Strauss (1864-1949) 
Suite in B flat major for 13 wind instruments, Op 4 
Ottawa Winds, Michael Goodwin (conductor)


----------



## Bourdon

*The Study of Love*


----------



## Mark Dee

After last week's debacle with the ARC 'Famous Overtures' Album, I was not expecting much from another Saga/Allied/ARC pressing. However, this one was at least listenable, and with a real orchestra and a real conductor too...


----------



## Enthusiast

The fifth canticle has just started but I'll post this now ...


----------



## 13hm13

Eduard Franck (1817-1893):
Violin Concerto in E minor, op.30


----------



## 13hm13

No. 2 for flute ... on ...
Mendelssohn - Violin Concertos version for Flute - János Bálin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

This shouldn't work, but it does. Giulini takes the Wiener Philharmoniker through a measured yet nuanced recording. It has many "this is boring . . . wait, what?" moments.


----------



## perempe

Brahms: Symphony No. 1, Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn (VPO, Böhm)
I'm watching the England match as well.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## WVdave

Yo-Yo Ma - Appassionato
Sony Classical - 88697-02668-2, CD, Compilation, US, 2007.


----------



## Rambler

*Favourite Handel Arias* Robert White on Virgo









A pleasant selection f Handel Arias.


----------



## 13hm13

Ironically, he died 6mos after Amadeus !!

Antonio Rosetti (1750-1792):
Requiem in E flat major (Murray H 15) aka "Requiem for Mozart"


----------



## Rambler

*Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6* Concentus Musicus Wien conducted by Harnoncourt on TELDEC









Concerti Grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1 - 8.


----------



## Chilham

This afternoon while catching-up on some chores I should have done in the week:










Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Wiener Philharmoniker, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Anna Netrebko, Bo Skovhus, Dorothea Röschmann, Christine Schäfer

And now:










Rossini: Guillaume Tell Overture

Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri Overture

Rossini: La Gazza Ladra Overture

Michele Mariotti

Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna










Flotow: Martha (Highlights)

Sebastian Weigle

Maria Bengtsson, Katharina Magiera, Barnaby Rea, AJ Glueckert, Bjorn Burger, Franz Mayer, Frankfurter Opern-und Museumsorchester










Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Valery Gergiev

Natalie Dessay, Vladislav Sulimsky, Piotr Beczala, Ilya Bannik, Mariinsky Orchestra, Mariinsky Chorus


----------



## Rmathuln

*Wagner: 
I. Götterdämmerung - Act III - Brunnhilde's Immolation
II.Tristan und Isolde - Act I - Prelude
III. Tristan und Isolde - Act III - Isolde's Liebestod*
Eileen Farrell, Soprano (I,III)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Münch, cond.
Rec. 1957









*CD #48 FROM:








*


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This shouldn't work, but it does. Giulini takes the Wiener Philharmoniker through a measured yet nuanced recording. It has many "this is boring . . . wait, what?" moments.
> 
> View attachment 156991


I don't like the set, but the third was the one that worked, IMO.
the others are tooooo slowwwww


----------



## mparta

Chilham said:


> This afternoon while catching-up on some chores I should have done in the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
> 
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Anna Netrebko, Bo Skovhus, Dorothea Röschmann, Christine Schäfer
> 
> I have the DVD of this Figaro. It is very strange, reminiscent of the odd things Harnoncourt used to do with Handel, sounding to me not idiomatic. The singing is not bad, though. Does the CD version work for you?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Dutilleux - Symphonies No. 1 and 2*
Daniel Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris

I return to these symphonies rather frequently and am always amazed at their color, beauty, and imagination.


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 156999


*Ernest Chausson*
Poème, op. 25

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in D major, op. 19

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Deux Sérénades

Hilary Hahn, violin
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Mikko Franck, conductor

2021


----------



## haziz

Listened to the "Sticky Notes" Podcast [part 1] regarding *Mahler's Symphony No. 2*:

https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/mahler-symphony-no-2-part-1

Now listening to the first movement played by the *NY Phil*, conducted by *Bernstein*.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat Major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157002


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

2009


----------



## Joe B

Saturday Symphony - Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 5; Adagio K.261; Rondo K.373

Joshua Bell (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two Czech violin concertos -

*Janáček
The Wandering of a Little Soul
Josef Suk, violin
Czech PO
Neumann*










*Martinů
Violin Concerto No. 1, H. 226
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hrůša*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 'In London Town'/ Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36

Elgar: Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
The Bells, Op. 35
Aleksei Maslennikov, Galina Pisarenko, Sergey Yakovenko
Yurlov Russian State Academic Choir
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Svetlanov*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major Op. 52*
Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Petri Sakari, cond.
Rec. 1997

*CD #1 FROM:*









Bought after Dave Hurwitz shared a good opinion about this 3rd. Been eying it for several years, but I already an extensive Sibelius collection so never before had any reason to go for it.

It is good, but does not displace Kamu/Helsinki as my go to recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Well- Tempered Clavier, Book 2 (Excerpts)

Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## vincula

The very special touch Bruno Walter brings to Mahler's music. Not to be missed!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Mark Dee

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No.2 in F - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## PWoolfson

Coach G said:


> Over the past few days I've been listening to this Sony box set by maestro Leopold Stokowski (1882-1977):
> 
> View attachment 156979
> 
> 
> DISC 1: *Beethoven*: _Symphony #3 "Eroica"_; _Coriolan Overture_ (w/London Philharmonic Orchestra); *Brahms*: _Academic Festival Overture_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra)
> DISC 2: *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #6_; _Age of Gold Suite_; *Khatchaturian*: _Symphony #3_ (Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 3: *Menotti*: _Sebastian Suite_; *Prokofiev*: excerpts from _Romeo and Juliet_ (NBC Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 4: *Wagner*: _Ride of the Valyries_ from _Die Walkure_; _Prelude to Act III_ from _Tristan und Isolde_; _Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla_ from _Das Rheingold_; _Overture_ and _Venusberg Music_ from _Tannhauser_ (Symphony of the Air w/soloists); _Rienzi Overture_; _Magic Fire Music_ from _Die Walkure_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
> DISC 5: *Wagner*: _Prelude_, _Dance of the Apprentices_; and _Procession of the Meistersingers_ from _Die Miestersinger von Nurnberg_; _Prelude_ and _Isolde's Liebestod_ from _Tristan und Isolde_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra); _Siegfried's Rhine Journey_; _Funeral March_, and _Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene_ from _Gotterdammurung_(London Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 6: *Beethoven*: _The Heavens Are Telling_; *Traditional*: _Deep River_; *Handel*: _Ombra mai fu_ from _Xerxes_; *Humperdinck*: _Evening Prayer_ from _Hansel and Gretel_; *Bach*: _Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_; *Rachmaninoff*: _Vocalise_; *Traditional*: _Praise God from Whom All Blessings Flow_; *Wagner*: _Pilgrim's Chorus_ from _Tannhauser_; *Bach*: _Sheep May Safely Graze_; *Tchaikovsky*: _Pater Noster_; *Gluck*: _O Saviour, Hear Me_ from _Orfeo et Euridice_ (New Symphony Orchestra w/the Norman Luboff Choir); *Handel*: _Water Music Suite_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 7: *Canteloube*: _Chants d"Auvergne_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras #5_; *Rachmaninoff*: _Vocalise_ (American Symphony Orchesta w/Anna Moffo)
> DISC 8: *Dvorak*: _Symphony #9 "New World"_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra); *Smetana*: _The Moldau_; _Bartered Bride Overture_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 9: *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (London Symphony Orchestra); *Enescu*: _Romanian Rhapsody #1_; *Liszt*: _Hungarian Rhapsody #2_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 10: *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Scheherazade_ (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra); _Russian Easter Overture_ (Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 11: *Bach/Stokowski*: _Chaconne; Partita; Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott; Air; Fugue; Aroiso; Wachet auf uns die Stimme; Komm Susser Tod_ (London Symphony Orchestra); *Handel*: _Music for Royal Fireworks_ (RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra)
> DISC 12 & 13: *Brahms*: _Symphony #4_ (New Philharmonia Orchestra); *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection" _(London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)
> 
> Having enjoyed one of the longest and most fruitful careers as a world-class conductor, here Leopold Stokowski plays musical chairs with many different orchestras between the years of 1954 and 1975 when he was age 72-93! Despite Stokowski's geriatric disposition, all of these recordings are very fine and sound very fresh. Perhaps Stokowski gets a little schmaltzy here and there especially in the generous portion of Wagner that is featured on discs 4 and 5; but generally the feeling is well-measured with a good sense of flow; and Stokowski shapes the music to fit his own sense of sound that is very rich and full. The repertoire is prolific but focuses mostly on Late Romantic/Early Modern fare with even the Bach and Handel selections being given a thoroughly "Romantic" and un-HIP treatment. In this sense, the Bach/Stokowski transcriptions belong as much to Bach as to Stokowski whose orchestral color does not diminish the spirit of Bach's musical vision. While Stokowski celebrates many of our well-worn warhorses by the likes of Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, Dvorak, etc; he also covers many composers such as Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Khatchaturian, Menotti, and Villa-Lobos who were his contemporaries. And even in regard to the "warhorses"; the likes of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky, and Dvorak were alive during Stokowski's lifetime and weren't that far removed form his own living memory; and I doubt that many conductors today would dedicate as much time and effort to promoting as much new music as Stokowski had done. Of particular interest should be the recording of Mahler's _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ where Stokowski who is not especially known as a champion of Mahler brings forth a very good and smooth recording.
> 
> Bugs Bunny as "Leopold":
> 
> View attachment 156980


A classic B. Bunny performance


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works part three of three after the grocery run. Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.

_Prelude_ to _The Song of Songs_ (1912-26):










_The Second Day_ (complete), _The Third Day_ (excerpts) and _The Fifth Day_ (duet) for soprano, tenor, baritone and orchestra, from _The Song of Songs_ for soloists, double mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Song of Solomon_] (1912-26):










_Pagan Symphony: 'et ego in Arcadia vixi'_ (1927):
_Two Heroic Ballads - 1: Cuchullan's Lament 2: Kishmul's Galley_, after ancient Irish/Scottish mythology (1944):










_The Cyprian Goddess_ [Symphony No. 3] (1938-39):










_Celtic Symphony_ for strings and six harps (1940):


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume 2

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Dante Yenque, Ozéas Arantes & Samuel Hamzem (horn) & Darrin Coleman Milling (bass trombone), Linda Bustani and Ilan Rechtman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 1 for guitar
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 4 for three horns & trombone
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 6 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 8 for large orchestra & 2 pianos
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 9 for orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> Granville Bantock - various works part three of three after the grocery run. Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.
> 
> _Prelude_ to _The Song of Songs_ (1912-26):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Second Day_ (complete), _The Third Day_ (excerpts) and _The Fifth Day_ (duet) for soprano, tenor, baritone and orchestra, from _The Song of Songs_ for soloists, double mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Song of Solomon_] (1912-26):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pagan Symphony: 'et ego in Arcadia vixi'_ (1927):
> _Two Heroic Ballads - 1: Cuchullan's Lament 2: Kishmul's Galley_, after ancient Irish/Scottish mythology (1944):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Cyprian Goddess_ [Symphony No. 3] (1938-39):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Celtic Symphony_ for strings and six harps (1940):


I do like Bantock's music but playing nothing but Bantock for days seems almost heroic. How is it working for you?


----------



## Enthusiast

This is fun.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Not a bad idea to listen to this recording again


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> Chilham said:
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon while catching-up on some chores I should have done in the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
> 
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Anna Netrebko, Bo Skovhus, Dorothea Röschmann, Christine Schäfer
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DVD of this Figaro. It is very strange, reminiscent of the odd things Harnoncourt used to do with Handel, sounding to me not idiomatic. The singing is not bad, though. Does the CD version work for you?
Click to expand...

It's a delight. D'Archangelo and Netrebko are superb.

I think the dvd got slated for some gimmicky staging. That's not apparent on the cd, but I'm no expert. I just enjoyed it.

I'm only allergic to two things: country and western music, and the crackle, hiss and distortion of old live recordings. I therefore find my self more often listening to Barenboim rather than Bohm, Dessay rather than Callas, Garança rather than Schwartzkopf. Listening to Harnoncourt's Nozze was no hardship.


----------



## Chilham

Byrd: Mass for Five Voices

Byrd: Infelix Ego

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent










Byrd: Mass for Four Voices

Peter Phillips

The Tallis Scholars










Byrd: The Great Service

Christian Wilson

Odyssean Ensemble, Colm Carey, David Suchet










Verdi: Requiem

Antonio Pappano

Anja Harteros, Sonia Ganassi, Rolando Villazón, René Pape, Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia di Saint Cecilia


----------



## vincula

Going backwards now. A very interesting rendition compared to his Columbia one. SQ's no match of course, though not bad at all for a 1938 live recording -and its poise comes through.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Cello Concerto & Britten: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I do like Bantock's music but playing nothing but Bantock for days seems almost heroic. How is it working for you?


Not too bad at all - I find that about two and a half hours over three successive days is manageable. For the ten days prior to this I was playing a Wagner opera daily so in terms of the specific gravity of Bantock's music Wagner was the ideal prep! :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I do like Bantock's music but playing nothing but Bantock for days seems almost heroic. How is it working for you?


Coincidentally, I'm listening to 'Overture to a Greek Tragedy'. For the second time this morning (Handley). Yesterday I listened to the Nicholas Braithwaite, Philharmonia recording on Lyrita. I was trying to work out which is the better and then realised there is no need!

I'm going to move on to Dante & Beatrice, a composition I have only listened to once or twice and can not remember a note of!

Yesterday I also listened to 'The Cyprian Goddess' and Thalaba The Destroyer'. As I've said elsewhere, Bantock didn't do it for me for years and years, but something has clicked recently. Although I think Hurwitz is unreliable, not to be trusted intellectually and is a poor excuse for a music critic, it was following his commentary and focus on melodic, tuneful and tonal music that helped me out of a listening cul de sac I found myself in. I used to struggle with anything that wasn't modern and difficult (as they like to say on here). Now I thoroughly enjoy Rossini overtures and I'm having a wonderful time with Bantock! I owe Hurwitz for much of that.

EDIT: I have to say that Hurwitz's video on Bax and Bantock is truly appalling and is one of the best examples of the problem with the childish, silly man.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Trios
> 
> Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)


I read a lot of good comments about this set and the Beethoven piano trios by the same artists.
Can you compare these to other recordings, like the Beaux Arts. And they really competitive, or do they just Not Disappoint, as is so often the case when a stsr like Danny Boim is joined by lesser knowns to form an ensemble.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> I read a lot of good comments about this set and the Beethoven piano trios by the same artists.
> Can you compare these to other recordings, like the Beaux Arts. And they really competitive, or do they just Not Disappoint, as is so often the case when a stsr like Danny Boim is joined by lesser knowns to form an ensemble.


The Beaux Art's Brahms stay favorite for the rest of my time, this one however is high on the list. You can hear the joy due the recording, ( musically I mean) , the youngsters do all they can. Soltani is becoming a great one, you read it here first.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

First spin ever.


----------



## Enthusiast

It seems to be all comic operas today.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157014


*Joseph Haydn*

Missa in angustiis, "Nelson Mass"
Te Deum

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1987


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1
*

This is big boned and well spaced. Forget the delicacy of fortepiano/HIP recordings; Michelangeli is in the deep end of the pool, and he's not afraid to splash around. I have it turned up loud, and I'd be shouting, "Oh, yeah," but my wife is in the next room.


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1*
_USSR SO - Svetlanov_


----------



## Vasks

_For the 4th of July holiday - LPs_

*Mayer - Overture for an American (Stranger/CRI)
Kroll - Banjo and Fiddle (Kolberg/Mace)
Dello Joio - Notes from Tom Paine (dePaur/Columbia)
Hanson - Excerpts from "The Merry Mount" (composer/Mercury)
Sousa - The Glory of the Yankee Navy (Fennell/Mercury)*


----------



## haziz

*Victor Herbert: Cello Concerto No. 2*
_Georges Miquelle - Eastman-Rochester Orchestra - Howard Hanson_

In celebration of Independence Day in the US. A cello concerto by an American immigrant, played by an immigrant cellist, and listened to by an immigrant to this country.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

London Symphony Orchestra, Finchley Children's Music Group, Highgate School Boys Choir, Orpington Junior Singers
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*_
Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1964)


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xl22








The RAI National Symphony Orchestra perform Weber's Overture to Oberon and Brahms's First Serenade. With Catriona Young.

01:01 AM
Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826)
Overture to 'Oberon'
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Ryan McAdams (conductor)

01:11 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Serenade no 1 in D major, Op 11
RAI National Symphony Orchestra, Ryan McAdams (conductor)

01:56 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Quintet for strings in G minor (K.516)
Oslo Chamber Soloists

02:32 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Symphony No.5 in D major "Reformation" (Op.107)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Paavo Berglund (conductor)

03:01 AM
Grzegorz Gerwazy Gorczycki (1665-1734)
Conductus funebris
Aldona Bartnik (soprano), Agnieszka Ryman (soprano), Matthew Venner (counter tenor), Maciej Gocman (tenor), Tomás Král (bass), Jaromír Nosek (bass), Period Instruments Ensemble, Andrzej Kosendiak (director)

03:18 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Partita No.1 in B flat major (BWV 825)
Anton Dikov (piano)

03:37 AM
Eduard Tubin (1905-1982)
Sonata for Violin and Piano in the Phrygian Mode
Ulrika Kristian (violin), Marje Lohuaru (piano)

03:59 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Nachtlied
Bavarian Radio Chorus, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Katowice, Alexander Liebreich (conductor)

04:09 AM
Othmar Schoeck (1886 - 1957)
Sommernacht (Summer Night): pastoral intermezzo for string orchestra (Op.58)
Camerata Bern

04:21 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Jeux d'Eau
Anastasia Vorotnaya (piano)

04:27 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Mentre ti lascio, o figlia - aria for bass and orchestra (K.513)
Robert Holl (bass), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Kenneth Montgomery (conductor)

04:35 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Flute Concerto in D major
Wilbert Hazelzet (flute), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (conductor)

04:47 AM
Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840)
Sonata for violin and guitar in C major, Op 64 No 3
Andrea Sestakova (violin), Alois Mensik (guitar)

04:52 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Ballade no 3 in A flat major, Op 47
Nelson Goerner (piano)

05:01 AM
Jules Massenet (1842-1912)
Meditation from 'Thais'
Marie Berard (violin), Canadian Opera Company Orchestra, Richard Bradshaw (conductor)

05:06 AM
Hildegard of Bingen (1098-1179)
Ave Generosa
Orpheus Women's Choir, Albert Wissink (director)

05:12 AM
Antonio Valente (1520-1581),Diego Ortiz (c.1510-1570)
Improvisations on Valente's 'Tenore Grande alla Napolitana and Ortiz's 'Folis' a
Paolo Pandolfo (viola da gamba), Thomas Boysen (theorbo), Alvaro Garrido (percussion)

05:24 AM
Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799)
Concerto grosso in G minor, Op 3 no 1
Combattimento Consort Amsterdam

05:34 AM
Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)
7 Canciones populares espanolas arr. for trumpet and piano
Alison Balsom (trumpet), Alasdair Beatson (piano)

05:46 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
In Nature's Realm (Overture), Op 91
Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenard (conductor)

06:01 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
4 Ballades for piano, Op 10
Paul Lewis (piano)

06:23 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
The Tempest (Burya) - symphonic fantasia Op 18
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (conductor)

06:46 AM
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)
Echo Fantasia in D minor
Pieter van Dijk (organ)

06:51 AM
Joan Baptista Pla i Agusti (1720-1773)
Sonata in C major for flute, violin and basso continuo
La Guirlande


----------



## Enthusiast

More comic opera although this one starts with the chorus singing "tragedy, tragedy".


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song
> 
> Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner
> 
> First spin ever.


And what did you think?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157017


*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Cello Concerto
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Garrick Ohlsson, piano
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2014


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Symphony No. 2*
_LPO - Boult_


----------



## cougarjuno

English horn concertos are rare. Nice disc to bring this beautiful instrument into the forefront. Concertos by Rorem, Persichetti and an unfamiliar composer Hodkinson.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Fifth Sunday after Trinity
_Aus der Tiefen ruf ich, Herr_, BWV 131
_Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten_, BWV 93
_Siehe, ich will viel Fischer aussenden_, BWV 88
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Kobie van Rensburg, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## Bourdon

*Sousa*

I like the Daughters of Texas


----------



## Enthusiast

Three favourite Mozart symphonies - 25, 31 (Paris) and 35 (Haffner):


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13* "Babi Yar"
_Moscow PO & Male Chorus - Gromadsky (bass) - Kiril Kondrashin_ (premiere recording [actually a live recording] two days after it's concert premier)

BTW I highly recommend Joshua Weilerstein's podcast regarding the symphony and poems:
https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/shostakovich-symphony-13-babi-yar


----------



## Joe B

Sofi Jeannin leading the Trondheim Vokalensemble and Trondheim Soloists in Kim Arnesen's "Holy Spirit Mass":


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphonies No. 3 in A Major & No. 4 in C Major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*


----------



## Mark Dee

Feux d'artifice (Fireworks) - Debussy - Ivan Moravec


----------



## Rmathuln

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13* "Babi Yar"
> _Moscow PO & Male Chorus - Gromadsky (bass) - Kiril Kondrashin_ (premiere recording [actually a live recording] two days after its concert premier)
> 
> BTW I highly recommend Joshua Weilerstein's podcast regarding the symphony and poems:
> https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/shostakovich-symphony-13-babi-yar


I have this in a box on Venezia (a defunct Asian reissuer of Melodiya recordings) that also includes Kondrashin's 1967 Melodiya remake with Arthur Eisen as the Bass soloist.

But it is this recording I play most often.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel: Concerto Grossi Op. 6 Nos 9-12*
Concentus musicus conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt on TELDEC









I'm finishing off my Handel Concerto Grossi with the last disc from this 4 CD set.

Nice music - but I guess I'm more of a JS. Bach man myself!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 1*

This is a recording with a lot of detail. The recording engineers got the balance of instruments right. It has fine playing, though it feels like it could have a lighter touch, more like driving a Cadillac than a sports car.


----------



## Rambler

*Handel: Israel in Egypt & The Ways of Zion Do Mourn* Monteverdi Orchestra & Choir directed by John Eliot Gardiner on Erato









Here we have Handel composing to his strengths in largely choral works. Vigorous and colourful music here,


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 65
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Fidelio (Extended Highlights)

Claudio Abbado

Jonas Kaufmann, Nina Stemme, Lucerne Festival










Mozart: Così Fan Tutte

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Miah Persson, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Angela Brower, Adam Plachetka, Rolando Villazón, Mojca Erdmann, Alessandro Corbelli










Mozart: Idomenio (Highlights)

John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (Highlight)

William Christie

Christine Schäfer, Patricia Petibon, Ian Bostridge, Les Arts Florissants










Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito (Highlights)

René Jacobs

Mark Padmore, Alexandrina Pendachanska, Bernarda Fink, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Bohm_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Ives - New England Holidays Symphony*
Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

For Independence Day, music from my favorite American composer. I feel like his work encompasses the spirit of the nation like no other - daring, pioneering, diverse, colorful, poetic, sometimes chaotic, and always optimistic. It seems utterly _real_, bringing in all nooks and crannies of life from hymns and folk tunes to classical structures and modern innovations.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Prokofiev, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This is a recording with a lot of detail. The recording engineers got the balance of instruments right. It has fine playing, though it feels like it could have a lighter touch, more like driving a Cadillac than a sports car.
> 
> View attachment 157021


Poulenc accompanied Prokofiev working out the piano concerti ( I guess 2 and 3) in Paris and compared Prokofiev's pianism to watching a Formula One racer take the curves, or something like it. So much for the Cadillac approach:lol:


----------



## haziz

*Various (Sousa, Copland, Ives, Gershwin, Bernstein)*
_Boston Pops - Arthur Fiedler_


----------



## pmsummer

(FROM) SLEEP
_Excerpts from Sleep, to be listened to while awake._
*Max Richter*
Max Richter - piano, organ, synthesisers, electronics
American Contemporary Music Ensemble
Grace Davidson - soprano
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp
_
Telarc_


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_, _Pastoral Symphony_
Hallé, Mark Elder


----------



## pmsummer

RECOMPOSED BY MAX RICHTER
_Vivaldi - The Four Seasons_
*Max Richter*_ via_ *Antonio Vivaldi*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## pmsummer

CELESTIAL GATE
_Symphony No.6 Op.173, and other works_
*Alan Hovhaness*
I Fiamminghi - The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## haziz

*Arlo Guthrie: Alice's Restaurant *


----------



## strawa

Happy Birthday, America!

Several composers to admire in the USA. Still, the first concert I heard from there remains my favorite.

*Piano Concerto in F, by George Gershwin*
Eugene List, Howard Hanson & Eastman-Rochester Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

America!!!

Feliz cumpleaños
Happy birthday!
Buon compleanno!


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Franck: Symphony in D minor*
_Chicago SO - Monteux_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157025


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture, op. 49
Marche Slave, op. 31
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Hamlet Fantasy Overture, op. 67

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

recorded 1957-1970, compilation 2004

** * * Happy Independence Day! * * **


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Prussian Quartets

Doric String Quartet (string quartet)

Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D major, K575 'Prussian No. 1'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K589 'Prussian No. 2'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K590 'Prussian No. 3'


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

Molique flute conc. ... on ...









F. Devienne* - W.B. Molique* - J. Ibert* · Alain Marion - Maximiano Valdés - Orchestre Philharmonique De La Ville De Nice* ‎- The Virtuoso Flute Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> And what did you think?


I loved it, Edward Gardner is a very decent conductor. From the start you hear he loves this music and although there is some stiff competition this is a keeper. Highly recommend .


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto; Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Ts'ong Fou (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Échec Au Roi, H. 186
Prague SO
Bělohlávek*










Absolutely delectable. A jazz-influenced ballet, which has probably never actually been staged outside of the Czech Republic.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Weinberg: Violin Concertino, Symphony No. 10 & Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes

Ewelina Nowicka (violin)

Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio, Anna Duczmal-Mróz


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Schubert: Works for Two Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (piano)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## vincula

*Beethoven, Symphony no.4*, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Franz Konwitschny

It's been a long time since I've had this set off the shelves. Way too long, I see, considering the quality of these renditions.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Caron: Masses & Chansons

World Premiere Recording

Sven Schwannberger (lute)

The Sound and the Fury

Caron, F: Accueilly M'a la Belle
Caron, F: Cuidez Vous
Caron, F: Du Tout Ainsi
Caron, F: Hélas M'Amour
Caron, F: Le Despourveu
Caron, F: Missa Accueilly m'a la Belle
Caron, F: Missa Clemens et Behogna
Caron, F: Missa Jesus Autem
Caron, F: Missa L'Homme Armé
Caron, F: Missa Sanguis Sanctorum
Caron, F: Mort ou Mercy
Caron, F: S'il est Ainsy


----------



## Bourdon

*
François Couperin*

Huitième ordre
Neuvième ordre


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3 Internet Stream:

Times listed are in GMT

Suzy Klein - Monday
Essential Classics

Suzy Klein plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to today's starter.

1100 Essential Five - the first of our selection of five outstanding fandangos this week.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Helgi

One of the best concerts I've seen on the Berlin Philharmonic DCH, Herbert Blomstedt conducting Sibelius 4 & Brahms 3. Fantastic stuff.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Two Romances

James Ehnes (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_NDR SO - Gunter Wand_


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
_NDR SO - Gunter Wand_


----------



## haziz

*Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 7*
_Margarita Höhenrieder - Neue Philharmonie Westfalen - Johannes Wildner_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Jennifer Higdon: Violin Concerto*_
Hilary Hahn - RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## Vasks

*Scriabin - Piano Sonata #9 (Berman/Music & Arts)
Roslavets - Violin Concerto #1 (Ibragimova/Hyperion)*


----------



## Chilham

Wagner: Tannhäuser (Extended Highlights)

Sir Georg Solti

René Kollo, Helga Dernesch, Hans Sotin, Victor Braun, Werner Hollweg, Chorus of the Vienna State Opera, Vienna Philharmonic, Christa Ludwig










Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Extended Highlights)

Eugen Jochum

Catarina Ligendza, Christa Ludwig, Plácido Domingo, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Orchester der Deutschen Opera Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*
Sonata in F L384

*Bach/Busoni*
Cantata BWV140 "Wachet auf"

*Mozart*
Piano Sonatas 11 & 17
Piano Concerto No.24


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157034


*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphonies and Concertos

Royal Scottish National Orchestra (CD 1-6)
Russian National Orchestra (CD 7-8)
José Serebrier, conductor

2004-2011, reissued 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet

Linos Ensemble


----------



## haziz




----------



## vincula

Helgi said:


> One of the best concerts I've seen on the Berlin Philharmonic DCH, Herbert Blomstedt conducting Sibelius 4 & Brahms 3. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178


I've just bought tickets to see Blomstedt conducting the DR Symphony Orchestra.

https://drkoncerthuset.dk/event/blomstedt-bruckners-4-1/

Bruckner no.4 & Schubert no.3. Last time I tried it was cancelled due to Covid19. Let's see whether I'm luckier this time, even though he's an old man now!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn's Op. 50 quartets in HIP performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Flute Concerto
Sharon Bezaly, flute
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1984-10-14
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*

This leans a little to the leisurely side, but it's not slovenly. And you can hear the details, which is nice.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No.7 in E major*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Günter Wand, cond.
Rec 1999


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Holst*: _Indra_, symphonic poem, Op. 13; Symphony in F "The Cotswolds", Op. 8
BBC Philharmonic, Andrew Davis


----------



## Bourdon

*Couperin*

Dixième ordre
Onzième ordre
Douzième ordre


----------



## Enthusiast

This is (surprisingly) good.



















And then there was Janacek and Smetana (again) ..


----------



## Knorf

*Edgar Varèse*: _Déserts_, _Ecuatorial_, _Hyperprism_
Chœurs de Radio France
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part one for the rest of today. There is also the opera _Koanga_ from this period which I have but I'll leave that for another time.

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):










Violin Sonata in B (1892):










_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1895-97):
_Appalachia: Variations on a Slave Song_ for orchestra with finale for baritone and mixed chorus, ed. Thomas Beecham [Text: African-American folk sources] (1898-1903):










Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. by 1907):










_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899):


----------



## Enthusiast

The second concerto (one of the absolute greatest piano concertos):


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Franck: Symphony in D minor*
> _Chicago SO - Monteux_


I wonder ........

If I listened to this performance/recording, would it break my duck with Franck's symphony?

(to break one's duck - originally a cricket term, my Scottish and North American friends)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
*

I know some who really like this recording, but personally, I think its overall slowness tends to fall flat, like the Coke that's sat out too long and lost its fizz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rossini, Stabat Mater*

I don't know this piece, so I can't speak from much knowledge about this particular recording, but there is a deepness and sense of spirituality here that's keeping my attention. Giulini sounds like in this type of music, he's to the manner born.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I wonder ........
> 
> If I listened to this performance/recording, would it break my duck with Franck's symphony?
> 
> (to break one's duck - originally a cricket term, my Scottish and North American friends)


I don't know if it would "break your duck" but I did thoroughly enjoy it. I don't listen to the Franck very often, but probably should, it is a fine piece. I have somewhere in the bowels of my collection the recording by the Montreal SO and Dutoit, which is also well regarded. I streamed the Monteux recording and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphonies 1 and 3. 









Shostakovich Suite from Hamlet and Symphony no 8. (Disk Two)









Shostakovich String Quartets 7 and 8, Miaskovsky String Quartet no 13. (Disk Two) Terrific


----------



## Mark Dee

*Kalinnikov - Symphony No. 1 - 1'st movement. Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra*


----------



## Knorf

*William Schuman*: Symphony No. 7
*Leonardo Balada*: _Steel Symphony_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## vincula

What a tragic story, what a voice, what an album!

Her _Der Abschied_ brought me to tears. Deep as an abyss.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Janáček - Jenůfa*
Charles Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic, Elisabeth Söderström, Wieslav Ochman, Eva Randova, Petr Dvorsky, Lucia Popp, et al.

Never heard this before, but I'm hooked from the first notes. What a composer Janáček was - his piano music, quartets, and mass are all among my favorite from those genres in the 20th century, and it looks like I can add opera to that list.


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Motet BWV 225

John Elliott Gardiner

Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## 13hm13

Joachim Nikolas Eggert: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 [Gérard Korsten]


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 16 in F major, Op. 39
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## pmsummer

RÉSONANCE
*C.F. Abel - J.S. Bach - St. Colombe - De Machy - P. Hersant - Tobias Hume - C. Simpson - C. Christodoulou - G.I. Gurdjieff*
Nima Ben David - Viola da gamba
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> *William Schuman*: Symphony No. 7
> *Leonardo Balada*: _Steel Symphony_
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


I have both of these works on Naxos but Maazel's Steel Symphony is a great performance! Will have to listen to his Schuman.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## strawa

The second CD of Nelson Freire, The Concerto Broadcasts 1968-1979.

*Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-Flat Major, Op. 10*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yuri Ahronovitch

*Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2 in A Major, S. 125*
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eleazar de Carvalho

*Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 30*
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, David Zinman

I like very much the Prokofiev 1 and the Liszt 2, but never really "get" the Rachmaninov 3. Here I go again.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66
The State Academic SO of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov'
Jurowski*










I won't listen to this ballet in its entirety tonight, but, man, is this sounding so fantastic. Jurowski is one hell of a Tchaikovskian.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## Bkeske

After traveling the last couple days, and working all day on this 'observed' July 4th, I am going to spin some American composers.

First up:

Szell conducts Samuel Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38, Leonard Rose, piano & William Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964

View attachment 157047


----------



## pmsummer

LE MASQUE DE FER ✝1703
_The Iron Mask_
*Marin Marais - Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe - Jacques Champion de Chambonnières - Monsieur Toinon*
Ensemble La Ninfea
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives - Robert Browning Overture For Large Orchestra, The Circus Band March, Set For Theatre Orchestra, & The Unanswered Question. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Vanguard 1967

View attachment 157048


----------



## haziz

I have never understood or been a fan of Bruckner, and after trying to listen a number of times have largely given up, so I am not even sure why I am again doing this.

The last few days I discovered and have enjoyed Joshua Weilerstein's "Sticky Notes" Podcast. An episode of course covers Bruckner's 4th symphony:

https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/bruckner-symphony-no-4

I find his podcast informative and detailed, without diving too far into the weeds.

After listening to what he had to say about *Bruckner's 4th symphony*, I am now listening to *Bruno Walter*'s recording with the *Columbia SO* in a 1960 Stereo recording:










So far the symphony sounds less objectionable than my prior encounters with it, although I am certainly not holding my breath.


----------



## Bkeske

Jose Serebrier conducts Charles Ives - Symphony No. 4. London Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Red Seal 1974

View attachment 157049


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Jose Serebrier conducts Charles Ives - Symphony No. 4. London Philharmonic Orchestra. RCA Red Seal 1974
> 
> View attachment 157049


My favorite Ives 4th is unquestionably the Stokowski performance. I'm assuming you know this performance?


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I have never understood or been a fan of Bruckner, and after trying to listen a number of times have largely given up, so I am not even sure why I am again doing this.
> 
> The last few days I discovered and have enjoyed Joshua Weilerstein's "Sticky Notes" Podcast. An episode of course covers Bruckner's 4th symphony:
> 
> https://stickynotespodcast.libsyn.com/bruckner-symphony-no-4
> 
> I find his podcast informative and detailed, without diving too far into the weeds.
> 
> After listening to what he had to say about *Bruckner's 4th symphony*, I am now listening to *Bruno Walter*'s recording with the *Columbia SO* in a 1960 Stereo recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the symphony sounds less objectionable than my prior encounters with it, although I am certainly not holding my breath.


There's nothing worse than forcing yourself to like a composer. A suggestion: take a long break from Bruckner (a few months/a year) and come back and see if your opinion has changed at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Goldberg Reflections

Niklas Liepe (violin), Nils Liepe (harpsichord, piano), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Anna Lewis (viola), Friedrich Heinrich Kern

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Jamie Phillips


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite Ives 4th is unquestionably the Stokowski performance. I'm assuming you know this performance?


No, I've never heard it. I only have one Stokowski album. But, if it's on Tidal, will have to check it out sometime. Thanks.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> There's nothing worse than forcing yourself to like a composer. A suggestion: take a long break from Bruckner (a few months/a year) and come back and see if your opinion has changed at all.


It has been 6 months to a year since my last dip into Bruckner, and several years since my other prior attempts, so I think I am safe! Curiously I don't find the 4th symphony that annoying this time, some parts were even enjoyable, and that is a sentiment I have never experienced with Bruckner's music before! I was going through some of the "Sticky Notes" podcast episodes, and after tackling Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto (a favorite piece), I found the episode on Bruckner's symphony to be next (or actually preceding) and said what the heck. I think the motivation for some of my more recent attempts to simply understand him and his music the last few years is my bafflement at the adulation he tends to receive on this very forum. My initial encounter with his music was me buying Karajan's Bruckner symphony cycle over 20 years ago, and my total lack of interest and enthusiasm after listening to a few of them, before I put the CD box set on the shelf to gather dust for a decade or two. More recent attempts have mostly relied on streaming some of his symphonies for a few days, before again giving up and seeking comfort in Tchaikovsky, Beethoven or Dvorak, all of whom I adore.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Glazunov
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 92
Stephen Coombs, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Brabbins*










I've managed to listen to Glazunov's 2nd PC several times, but, for some odd reason, I never got around to his 1st. I have to say I'm glad I finally did --- this is gorgeous and this performance is top-notch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> It has been 6 months to a year before my last dip into Bruckner, and several years since my other prior attempts, so I think I am safe! Curiously I don't find the 4th symphony that annoying this time, some parts were even enjoyable, and that is a sentiment I have never experienced with Bruckner's music before! I was going through some of the "Sticky Notes" podcast episodes, and after tackling Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto (a favorite piece), I find the episode on Bruckner's symphony to be next (or actually preceding) and say what the heck. I think the motivation for some of my more recent attempts to simply understand him and his music the last few years is my bafflement at the adulation he tends to receive on this very forum. My initial encounter with his music was me buying Karajan's Bruckner symphony cycle over 20 years ago, and my total lack of interest and enthusiasm after listening to a few of them, before I put the CD box set on the shelf to gather dust for a decade or two. More recent attempts have mostly relied on streaming some of his symphonies for a few days, before again giving up and seeking comfort in Tchaikovsky, Beethoven or Dvorak, all of whom I adore.


I love Bruckner, but I don't listen to him too often. I love _Symphonies Nos. 6, 8 & 9_. These are the ones I return to the most when I'm in the mood to hear some of his music. I like Karajan, Jochum (the DG cycle not the EMI one) and Haitink. I certainly understand seeking refuge in composers that are near and dear to your heart, but I think the only way to grow as a listener is to get out of our comfort zones and listen to music that might not have otherwise even bothered considering. I'd say next month or so, I plan to do a deep dive into Brahms' oeuvre. He's never been a favorite of mine, although there are some works I think highly of which would be enough to warrant such an exploration. Other the other hand, Tchaikovsky, with whom I've recently reconnected with after a 13 year hiatus, is of top priority for me at the moment, but per usual with any composer I want to focus heavily on, so many other composers have been a joyful distraction that it might take me quite some time to fully access this composer's oeuvre or, at least, feel comfortable enough with it to that I've got a good bite on it.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Tapiola & En Saga

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Neo Romanza

A belated Fourth of July Celebration with Charlie:

*Ives
Central Park in the Dark
New York PO
Bernstein*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 5 & 6

Escher String Quartet


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler:Symphony No.3

Dorris Soffel

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

Eliahu Inbal


----------



## 13hm13

Lipinski - Violin Concerto No. 1 - Breuninger


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

London Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1973-05-15
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## vincula

A beautiful morning with Carl Maria von Weber and Sabine Meyer's heavenly clarinet sound!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*

Continue with the third book

Troisième ordre
Quatozième ordre 
Quinzième ordre


----------



## Bourdon

*Shakespeare'e Musick*

Songs & Dances CD 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Concert at Hunter College with Victoria de los Angeles*


----------



## 13hm13

JS Bach ... on ...

Gioconda de Vito
London Symphony Orchestra, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, Malcolm Sargent


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7*
_LSO - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Wranitzky: Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Enthusiast

This seems to be becoming a morning habit. It is fun and completely unchallenging while also sounding quite contemporary.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sea Drift_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - cycle of eight songs for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):










_Durch den Wald_ [_By the Forest_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Robert Reinick] (1886-87):
_Sonnenscheinlied_ [_Sunshine Song_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (poss.1887):
_Fruhlingsanbruch_ [_The Coming of Spring_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Carl Andersen] (poss. 1887):
_Oh! Sonnenschein_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Robert Reinick] (1886-87):
_Ave Maria_ from _ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Emanuel von Giebel] (1887):
Her ute skal gildet staa [Here We Shall Feast] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1891):
On Craig Ddu for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Arthur Symons] (1907):
Wanderer's Song for four unaccompanied male voices [Text: Arthur Symons] (1908):
Midsummer Song for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: unknown, poss. Frederick Delius] (1908):










The Walk to the Paradise Garden - orchestral interlude from the opera A Village Romeo and Juliet (1900-01):
Brigg Fair for orchestra (1907):
In a Summer Garden for orchestra (1908):
Dance Rhapsody no.1 for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (orig. 1908):
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):
Summer Night on the River for orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):










A Song of the High Hills for tenor, soprano, mixed choir (all wordless) and orchestra, ed. by Thomas Beecham (begun 1897 - comp. by 1911):










Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):








_


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Don Giovani

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Luca Pisaroni, Diana Damrau, Joyce DiDonato, Rolando Villazón, Mojca Erdmann, Konstantin Wolff










Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict

John Nelson

Catherine Robbin, Enrico Di Giovanni, Gabriel Bacquier, Gilles Cachemaille, Henri Ambert, Jean-Luc Viala, Jean-Paul Racodon, Laurence Roy, Lyon Opera Chorus, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Philippe Bardy, Philippe Bertin, Philippe Magnant


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Rogerx

Albrechtsberger: Three String Quartets

Authentic Quartet (on period instruments)


----------



## Rogerx

Janáček: On An Overgrown Path, Piano Sonata & In the Mists

Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157056


*Frédéric Chopin*

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major / E flat major, op. 22
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.

Jan Lisiecki, piano
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański

2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B, Op. 100
Stephen Coombs, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Brabbins*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* 'Leningrad'
_Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Bernstein_ (1988 - live)

Continuing with what to me is still less familiar, and somewhat difficult, musical terrain, after my Bruckner 4 marathon and the Sibelius 7. Some of this is aided by listening to the relevant Sticky Notes podcast episode.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Diabelli Variations + Schubert Piano Sonata D960 - Geza Anda.*

Disc 3


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "L'Eumene" (Rolla/Hungaroton)
Nebra - Aria: Llegar ninguno intente from "Iphigenia en Tracia" (Bayo/Naive)
Bortnyansky - Sinfonia Concertante (Korsakov/MCA)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. "55", K.45b (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## fbjim

Classical? Not classical? Well, Marc-Andre Hamelin is in it, and it's good, so hey.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Haas
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7, "From the Monkey Mountains"
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## haziz

fbjim said:


> Classical? Not classical? Well, Marc-Andre Hamelin is in it, and it's good, so hey.
> 
> View attachment 157057


The singer/soprano was also his first wife.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* 'Leningrad'
> _Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Bernstein_ (1988 - live)
> 
> Continuing with what to me is still less familiar, and somewhat difficult, musical terrain, after my Bruckner 4 marathon and the Sibelius 7. Some of this is aided by listening to the relevant Sticky Notes podcast episode.


A devastating performance of the 7th right there. Bernstein gave it his all in this performance and the CSO plays gloriously for him. This performance is much better than the earlier one he did on Columbia, which, if I'm not mistaken, had some unfortunate cuts made to the work.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been listening to multiple recordings of Haydn's 4th Prussian Quartet (Op 50/4) - those by the Auryn, Kodaly, Tatrai, Tokyo and London Haydn Quartets. In this run through all five were very enjoyable but each one stood out for different qualities.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ And this one


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Cello Sonata No. 3, H. 340
Steven Isserlis, Peter Evans*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies 3 and 4

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein

Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## vincula

Revisiting Solti's Mahler and crancking up the volume. Home alone, of course 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## starthrower

I just got the CD. Mainly for No.7 but I need to concentrate on some of the others.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart speaks to God.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Sonata for Flute, Violin and Piano, H. 254
Fenwick Smith (flute), Haldan Martinson (violin), Sally Pinkas (piano)*










Lovely! Martinů not only composed superb orchestral music, but his ballets, concerti, chamber music, choral works, operas and songs are top-tier and worth exploring for those who want to explore Czech music beyond the usual suspects. I will say that it's so awesome to see Martinů getting more and more attention outside of the Czech Republic. He deserves it and all the accolades one could hurl at him.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 1st concerto from this. These really are excellent performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I just got the CD. Mainly for No.7 but I need to concentrate on some of the others.


8 is a very strong work, I even prefer it to 7. It was dedicated to John Barbirolli.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Scott Ross

This album to me is still among those few experiences in all of music closest to what I might call miraculous.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I dialed up No.1 on YT. The sound of the instrument is beautiful!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Pražák Quartet*










Would I be out-of-line in saying that the Panocha Quartet has met their match in Martinů? Wow...this is a great performance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Pražák Quartet*










Would I be out-of-line in saying that the Panocha Quartet has met their match in Martinů? Wow...this is a great performance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
Portsmouth Point Overture
LSO
Previn*










I've had this piece circle around in my head all day long, so I just had to listen to it. Damn earworm!


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Piano Trio #2 and the Cello Sonata









Shostakovich Jazz Suite #1, Piano Concerto no 1, Jazz Suite #1. Very enjoyable disk









Shostakovich Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, Symphony no 10


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new arrival:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Berliners
HvK*










Exquisite so far. Karajan always did well in Russian music. I wished he had recorded more of Shostakovich and Prokofiev for example. I think he'd have done wonders in Glazunov, too.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## George O

Sumer is icumen in
Chants medievaux anglais

Anonymous 13th century to beginning of 14th century

The Hilliard Ensemble

On Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1985


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 8
The Royal Danish Orchestra - Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Violin Sonata No. 2, WV 91
Tanja Becker-Bender, violin
Markus Becker, piano*


----------



## Neo Romanza

More from Charlie:

*Ives
Symphony No. 4
Schola Cantorum of New York
American Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski (Asst. conductors: David Katz, José Serebrier)*


----------



## mparta

and










wow


----------



## Itullian

I love Belder in Bach.
This recording has a good bottom end to the sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: _Capriccio Italien_, Op. 45
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

In honor of Italy defeating Spain to reach the Euros final. Russian music inspired by Italy, performed by Germans.


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht (Op.4) & Scriabin - The Poem Of Ecstasy. Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1967

View attachment 157071


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 3, H. 268
Pražák Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow


Nice! I'm going to have to revisit that Eötvös recording as it's been ages since I've heard it. I usually just listen to either Boulez (Columbia) or Haitink. The Kertész is obviously a classic recording that is most often recommended, but, thankfully, we're in no short supply of outstanding performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: _Capriccio Italien_, Op. 45
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> In honor of Italy defeating Spain to reach the Euros final. Russian music inspired by Italy, performed by Germans.


Great stuff, Knorf.  I would've definitely bought this set but it didn't include a lot of the other Tchaikovsky works that Karajan recorded like the _Serenade for Strings_, _Piano Concerto No. 1_, _Violin Concerto_ for example.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting an old friend, but only in this recording:


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli Conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5. The Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962

View attachment 157072


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Works for Violin and Piano - Kremer, Afanassiev

Rondo for Violin and Piano in B minor, D.895


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing out tonight's listening session with the following:

*Dvořák
Liebeslieder, Op. 83, B 160
Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano) & Roger Vignoles (piano)*










*Symphony No. 8 In G major, Op. 88, B 163
Prague SO
Mackerras*


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Haydn: The "Sturm & Drang" Symphonies - Volume 1 "Fire" [Trevor Pinnock]


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Symphonic Dances

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Peter Rösel

Disc 1


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Alright...one more work for the night:

*Enescu
Piano Suite No. 3, Op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
Raluca Stirbat*










Stunning work. I'd put Enescu's solo piano music on par with any other major 20th Century composers. These are some fine performances, too, but I'm not sure whether I prefer Stirbat or Borac in these works --- they're both just so good in this repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Neo Romanza

Well, I can't sleep so...NP:

*Eshpai
Piano Concerto No. 2
Vladimir Krainev, piano
Moscow Philharmonic
Kitayenko*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Alright...one more work for the night:
> 
> *Enescu
> Piano Suite No. 3, Op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
> Raluca Stirbat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning work. I'd put Enescu's solo piano music on par with any other major 20th Century composers. These are some fine performances, too, but I'm not sure whether I prefer Stirbat or Borac in these works --- they're both just so good in this repertoire.


Along with string quartets and orchestral, solo piano music is my preferred genre, but I've never heard any of the music on these discs - I will see if this is available via streaming on Qobuz.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Along with string quartets and orchestral, solo piano music is my preferred genre, but I've never heard any of the music on these discs - I will see if this is available via streaming on Qobuz.


Surprised you haven't heard any of Enescu's solo piano music. I suspect you'll enjoy it. Also, look into his chamber music --- there are some absolute gems to be found here.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Surprised you haven't heard any of Enescu's solo piano music.


Can't have covered everything, there's so much out there!


----------



## Rogerx

*Remembering Mahler's Birthday*



Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Tannhäuser

Paris version

René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus), Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## vincula

*Vincent D'Indy, Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais, BSO/Pierre Monteux*









From this sweet box of live radio broadcasts. Very good SQ.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
_Anima Eterna - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## ando

On an Ormandy kick.













*Gustav Holst The Planets*
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Academy of Music, 1977


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part three for this afternoon.

Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):










_North Country Sketches_ for orchestra (1913-14):
_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1916):










Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):










Violin Concerto (1916):










_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Frederick Delius/Heinrich Simon] (1914-16):
_A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Anima Eterna - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## haziz

Music by the birthday boy himself:
*
Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first 3 movements only)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Zubin Mehta_


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Les Troyens

John Nelson

Joyce DiDonato, Marie-Nicole Lemieux, Michael Spyres, Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
_Judith Raskin - Cleveland Orchestra - George Szell_

In celebration of Mahler's birthday! My other favorite Mahler symphony, and my favorite recording of that symphony. For many years, this was the only Mahler symphony that I enjoyed, until recently when the orchestral only movements of his 2nd symphony started also creeping into my affections. I am still not sold on his other symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Sanuel Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal," Op. 5
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24 *
First Essay, Op. 12
Second Essay, Op. 17
Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Médea's Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a

* Sylvia McNair, soprano
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Yoel Levi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157086


*Isaac Albéniz*

Iberia
Navarra
Suite española

Alicia de Laroccha, piano

1987, reissued 2008


----------



## Vasks

Many decades ago I first experienced this work through a Stokowski/Houston Symphony LP. At the time, I had no idea that nearly half of it had been cut. This recording is the complete/unedited version. And you know what? I think it was a good idea to make major cuts. This work is too bloated with non-essential time killing atmospheric material.


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 50, #4 - Kodaly Quartet


Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Historie du soldat & Octet - Milhaud: La Création du monde, Op. 81

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Jacob Raichman (trombone), John Coffey (trombone), Georges Mager (trumpet), Georges Laurent (flute), Manuel Valerio (clarinet), Raymond Allard (bassoon), Ernst Panenka (bassoon), Marcel Lafosse (trumpet), Leonard Bernstein (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3
Silesian Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating the birthday boy!


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

The Love fot Three Oranges - Suite Op.33

*Khachaturian *

Gayaneh - Suite No.1

*Shostakovich*

Symphony no.5


----------



## Enthusiast

Revisiting after a while ..










Then - I have quite a few recordings of these pieces but hadn't played these ones for quite a while. I like them!


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No.9 (stereo)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Vasks said:


> Many decades ago I first experienced this work through a Stokowski/Houston Symphony LP. At the time, I had no idea that nearly half of it had been cut. This recording is the complete/unedited version. And you know what? I think it was a good idea to make major cuts. This work is too bloated with non-essential time killing atmospheric material.


It could work with cuts too, but I definitely prefer it intact.


----------



## vincula

Listening to *Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto* right now, actually the reason why I bought this cd. Vadim Repin's one of my favourite violinist. Absolutely beautiful album.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Bourdon

vincula said:


> Listening to *Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto* right now, actually the reason why I bought this cd. *Vadim Repin's one of my favourite violinist*. Absolutely beautiful album.
> 
> View attachment 157090
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


His Sibelius is really fine


----------



## Malx

Like a number of people today I felt the need to mark Gustav's birthday, but as my mood really didn't favour one of his symphonies I decided to play disc two from this set below.

*Schumann/Mahler, Symphonies 3 & 4 - Leipzig Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly. *


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler 4 Horenstein/LPO
Mahler DLVDE Klemperer/Philharmonia

This is my first time listening to DLVDE. I don't hate it but I don't like it either. I guess that's progress.


----------



## Anna Strobl

>>>>And I need HELP ID-ing the performers! Anyone know??<<<<


----------



## Bourdon

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 157092
> 
> 
> Mahler 4 Horenstein/LPO
> Mahler DLVDE Klemperer/Philharmonia
> 
> This is my first time listening to DLVDE. I don't hate it but I don't like it either. I guess that's progress.


 Let's hope so !


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Variations on an Original Theme, Op. 36
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Snöfrid, Op. 29
Stina Ekblad (narrator), Astrid Riska (choirmaster)
Jubilate Choir, Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*

From this set:










One of the great things about _The Sibelius Edition_ on BIS are the buried treasures that appear throughout these sets. _Snöfrid_ is one such example. Beautiful work.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Inspired by Knorf's Elgar listening...NP:

*Elgar
Nursery Suite
Hallé Orchestra
Elder*


----------



## Bourdon

*Malcolm Arnold*

Symphony No.3 & 4


----------



## perempe

Listening to serenades while watching the 2nd semi-final.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Manxfeeder

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 157092


Do you have any opinions on that set? I have Zander and Abbado's Mahler, but neither have rescued me from my Mahler burnout. I need a cycle that will restart my engines.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Little Suite for Strings, Op. 1
Danish National SO
Schirmer*










The work that brought Nielsen his first taste of success. A lovely work for sure.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 157093


I think that you have listened to the Silvestri recording of this symphony,how do they compare?


----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157094


*Joseph Haydn*

The "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies
26, 35, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 58, 59, 65

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1991, reissued 2000


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Do you have any opinions on that set? I have Zander and Abbado's Mahler, but neither have rescued me from my Mahler burnout. I need a cycle that will restart my engines.


Maybe Bruckner is more your thing than throwing coal on a broken stove


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Maybe Bruckner is more your thing than throwing coal on a broken stove


Bruckner is my man!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
Symphony No. 3, Op. 39
Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen*










I think it's important to remember that Saygun was a Modernist. He didn't have a Romantic viewpoint of music. This is actually pretty damn good! I detect a little of Bartók here and there, but I don't really understand that particular comparison to be honest. When I went to read some reviews on Amazon, I was wondering why this recording (among others in this series) received so few stars and then I ran across a guy who wrote a review stating that he's not sure if he likes it and that's all he wrote! : Gosh, move over Mark Twain, we have a prodigious writer amongst us!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Bruckner is my man!


Said this man:


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Bruckner is my man!


That's the spirit ! :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Said this man:


This is more psychological


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Honoring Mahler's birthday. That's a lot of candles.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Honoring Mahler's birthday. *That's a lot of candles.*
> 
> View attachment 157095


*most appropriate for a sad soul*


----------



## haziz

vincula said:


> Listening to *Myaskovsky's Violin Concerto* right now, actually the reason why I bought this cd. Vadim Repin's one of my favourite violinist. Absolutely beautiful album.
> 
> View attachment 157090
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


His playing on the Tchaikovsky concerto is great as well with excellent accompaniment from the Kirov Orchestra and Gergiev. A great recording overall.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 157092
> 
> 
> Mahler 4 Horenstein/LPO
> Mahler DLVDE Klemperer/Philharmonia
> 
> This is my first time listening to DLVDE. I don't hate it but I don't like it either. I guess that's progress.


It took me some time to appreciate _Das Lied von der Erde_, but the performance that turned it all around for me was Baker/King/Haitink on Philips. It has since become one of my favorite Mahler works.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first movement only)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Pierre Boulez_

My final nod towards Mahler on his Birthday. Probably on to Sibelius next.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
> _San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


Sibelius' 2nd for me, too, but only from this remastered Maazel set:


----------



## strawa

Manxfeeder said:


> Bruckner is my man!


Said no woman ever.

(Sorry if this is inappropriate for the thread, it's just that I really didn't want to miss this joke).









As some journalists like to say: if he were alive, he would be 161 years old today.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1989 in London

Orchestral, chamber, and solo guitar


----------



## haziz

I forgot to post this earlier:

On the commute to and from work:
*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
_Juliane Banse - Cleveland Orchestra - Pierre Boulez_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


>


What do you think of these performances? I have this recording, but it still may be sealed.  I love Batiashavili's playing --- what a tone she has!


----------



## Manxfeeder

strawa said:


> Said no woman ever.


I have to admit, the people around here have a great sense of humor.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of these performances? I have this recording, but it still may be sealed.


Excellent recording and performance of both concertos. I have listened to it a few times (> 10). It was also well reviewed by several critics, although that should not be one's only criterion for listening to or enjoying a work. I absolutely adore both compositions and frankly unless a particular recording of either is atrocious, I am almost bound to enjoy it, however I can with full confidence strongly recommend this recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part four for tonight, now that I can belatedly relax after the football.

Cello Concerto (1921):










_To be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ - two songs for wordless unaccompanied mixed choir (1917):
_The Splendour Falls on Castle Walls_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1923):










Incidental music for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra from the play _Hassan_ by James Elroy Flecker (1920-23):










Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):










_A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: William Earnest Henley] (1925):


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Once again, listening to Andre Watts playing Rachmaninoff's Corelli Variations and feeling completely blown away by the superb composition and Watts' impeccable grasp of the piece. What a combination.


----------



## George O

Sonates italiennes pour hautbois

Sonatas by 
Giuseppe Sammartini (1693?-1751)
Alessandro Besozzi (1702-1775)
Pietro Castrucci (1679-1752)
Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762)

Michel Piguet, baroque oboe
Christophe Coin, cello
Aline Zylberajch, harpsichord

On Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1983


----------



## George O

Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953)

Piano Music - Volume 3

Piano Sonata No. 3 in G Sharp Minor
Lullaby
O Dame get up and bake your Pies
Winter Waters
In a Vodka Shop
The Maiden with the Daffodil

Iris Loveridge, piano

On Lyrita Recorded Edition (Burnham, Buckinghamshire, England), from 1964


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Excellent recording and performance of both concertos. I have listened to it a few times (> 10). It was also well reviewed by several critics, although that should not be one's only criterion for listening to or enjoying a work. I absolutely adore both compositions and frankly unless a particular recording of either is atrocious, I am almost bound to enjoy it, however I can with full confidence strongly recommend this recording.


Great to read. I'll be listening to the Tchaikovsky in due time (I'll save the Sibelius for another time). Thanks for the feedback. I _knew_ there was a reason why I bought this recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157100


*Giacomo Puccini*

Madama Butterfly

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

2009


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's symphonic poem mania!

*Dvořák
The Noon Witch, Op. 108, B. 196
Czech PO
Mackerras*










*Sibelius
Nightride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Scottish National Orchestra
Gibson*










*Tchaikovsky
Fatum, Op. 77
Russian National Orchestra
Pletnev*










*Glazunov
Stenka Razin, Op. 13
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










*Saint-Saëns
Le rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Philharmonia
Dutoit*


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Tchaikovsky
String Sextet In D, Op. 70, "Souvenir De Florence"
Borodin Quartet (w/ Yury Yurov and Mikhail Milman)*


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Bkeske

A 'new' arrival today.

Juilliard String Quartet : Arnold Schoenberg - The Five String Quartets. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box 1977

View attachment 157101


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Smetana & Liszt

Trio Wanderer



> BBC Music Magazine February 2011
> 
> What a fascinating issue this is. The combination of arrangements and original compositions variously for piano, violin and cello by Liszt and Smetana's marvellous G minor Piano Trio is appropriate...The Wanderer Trio are very successful in the six chamber works by Liszt, negotiating the fearsome virtuosity of Tristia...with confidence.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
Batiashvili
Staatskapelle Dresden
Barenboim*










'm doing my best not to turn this into an all-Tchaikovsky night, but it looks like it's heading in that direction.

But, wait...I can stop the madness with this, which I'll play next:

*Rachmaninov
Symphonic Dances, Op. 45 (arr. for two pianos)
Ashkenazy/Previn*

From this set:


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Mussorgsky
Songs and Dances of Death (Arr. D. Shostakovich)
Dmitri Hvorostovsky, baritone
St Petersburg PO
Temirkanov*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109/ Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110

Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 92 "Oxford"

Sir Colin Davis

London Symphony Orchestra










Berlioz: Harold en Italie

Sir Colin Davis

London Symphony Orchestra










Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Sir Colin Davis

London Symphony Orchestra, David Wilson-Johnson, London Symphony Chorus, Michele Pertusi, Enkelejda Shkosa, Giuseppe Sabbatini










Wagner: Siegfried Idyll

Rafael Kubelik

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Man. Bruno Walter...so good... Brahms 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_Anima Eterna - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## vincula

Listening to this tremendously powerful rendition of Mahler no.6.

16th August 1967 at the Royal Albert Hall. What a blast!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek

Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5 
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of this is properly Western Classical music, some is Arabic. All is hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Excellent performances of Berg and Webern on this well-filled disc by Herbert Kegel:


----------



## Bourdon

*Mussorgsky*

A Night on a Bare Mountain

*Rimsky Korsakov*

Sheherezade

*Stravinsky*

Le Chant du Rossignol


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben
C.S.O

Fritz Reiner


----------



## Enthusiast

Again not Western Classical music but this is serious stuff.


----------



## Vasks

*Bernstein/Grundman - Overture to "Candide" (Bourgeois/US Marine Band)
M. Gould - Symphony #3 (Miller/Albany)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157112


*Erik Satie*

Gymnopédies 1-3
Gnossiennes 1-6
Nocturnes 1-5
Avant-dernières pensées - Idylle, Aubade, Meditation
Pieces froides - Trois airs à fuir
Pieces froides - Trois danses de travers
Deux reveries nocturnes
Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel

Pascal Roge, piano

1984 and 1989, reissued 1996


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

String Quartets 1 & 2

Sonata for Two Violins


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73
Ambrosian Singers
LSO
Abbado*


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing to travel for my music today ... .


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2 etc

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
Ives, C: Hallowe'en
Ives, C: Hymn for Strings
Ives, C: Symphony No. 2
Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## fbjim

Decided to give opera a shot again, after finding that listening with a physical copy of the libretto is, for whatever reason, completely more engaging than trying to use a PDF or online copy on my phone.









(Van Cliburn included in pic as a bonus)


----------



## Anna Strobl

My personal desert island disc


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157114


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol I
Nos. 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1977-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part five of five for late afternoon and early evening. And with an added poignancy factor when taking into account how Delius, blind and trapped within an unresponsive body but still with a mind as resolute as it was sharp, was determined to painstakingly dictate to Eric Fenby (who must have been equally strong-willed) what music he had left in him.

Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):










_Songs of Farewell_ - cycle of five songs for double mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1930):










_A Song of Summer_ for orchestra (1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra, based on music from the opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):










_Two Songs to be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for unaccompanied wordless mixed choir, arr. as _Two Aquarelles_ for string orchestra by Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):










_Idyll: Once I passed through a populous city_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra, from music derived from the 1902 opera _Margot la Rouge_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1930-32):


----------



## Enthusiast

Delius - Sea Drift - and Holst's Hymn of Jesus. Not my favourite Holst piece but I have a lot of time for Sea Drift and for Shirley Quirk's baritone.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon I have been spenting time with this weeks quartet choice.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op50/4* recordings by the following quartets: *Auryn / Amati / Buchberger / Zaide*.

All recordings streamed from Qobuz as the Op 50 quartets are something I don't have on my shelves.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 1 (almost) from Les Siecles.


----------



## Malx

Moving, a fair distance, away from Haydn quartets.
*R Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.*


----------



## ando

*Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35* (1959, Columbia Masterworks)
Isaac Stern
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Dimace

Excellent *Götterdämmerung* from Georg & the WPO. Birgit Nilsson, Gottlob Frick, Lucia Popp, Gwyneth Jones & Co make this recording unique. (6XLPs Box from 1964. Decca)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-Symphony no.3

Nott and the Bamberg S.O.


----------



## Merl

Nice recording. Not played for a while.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Bourdon

*Arnold Bax*

Symphony No.3


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Halle Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli_ (1958)


----------



## strawa

This is so good.


----------



## starthrower

Schoenberg: Five Orchestral Pieces; String Quartet No.2 arranged for string orchestra and soprano; Variations For Orchestra


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Sir Simon Rattle_


----------



## bharbeke

I'm still listening to some Haydn symphonies from Marzendorfer. However, I thought I should share with you this excellent Mozart video that someone else on the boards shared with me:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vanska_


----------



## Knorf

*Tania León*: _Haiku_, for narrator and chamber ensemble; _Inura_*, for voices, strings and percussion
Dance Theatre of Harlem
*Son Sonora Ensemble and Voices, DanceBrazil Percussion
Tania León

One of the most worthy recipients of the Pulitzer Prize in many, many years, Tania León is a fabulous composer. Fascinating and wonderful music!


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vanska_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_Moscow PO - Kondrashin_


----------



## Bkeske

Only got through Quartet No. 1 last night. Will try to get through 2-5 tonight. These seem to be very nice recordings and performances.

Juilliard String Quartet : Arnold Schoenberg - The Five String Quartets. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box 1977

View attachment 157129


----------



## 13hm13

Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ - John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## MusicSybarite

strawa said:


> View attachment 157128
> 
> 
> This is so good.


Absolutely. These miniatures exude personality and spark.


----------



## Rogerx

Elbphilharmonie Hamburg: The First Recording (Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
LPO
Boult*










I've been feeling a bit down today, but Vaughan Williams' 5th always manages to soothe my soul. An important work in my early classical listening and it's still important for me. A masterpiece.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt : Piano Sonata, 2 Légendes & Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude

François-René Duchâble, François René Duchable (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
Alina Ibragimova, violin
State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia, "Evgeny Svetlanov"*










This performance just keeps getting better and better with each successive listen. My reference is Vengerov/Rostropovich, but this one is shaping up to take its' place. I also love Batiashvili/Salonen and Mordkovitch/Järvi.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 26-28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Shostakovich
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 61
Andrey Gugnin*










Fantastic performance. Let's hope he tackles the _Preludes & Fugues_.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Kapitänsmusik 1724

Magdalena Podkoscielna, Andreas Post, Matthias Vieweg & Ekkehard Abele

Telemannisches Collegium Michaelstein, Ludger Rémy


----------



## vincula

Another take on *Mahler no.6*.









This time I'm streaming *Petrenko/BPO* from Spotify. I've decided to invest a good portion of my holidays listening deeper into Mahler. Petrenko's up there with the very best. Some corners are a bit too polished for my taste, even though the level of instrumental playing's he gets from the BPO' leaves you breathless. Sometimes it's simply jaw-dropping.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-Symphony no.3
> 
> Nott and the Bamberg S.O.


went on to the 8th and it really was impressive.....


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 6 "Le Matin"

Haydn: Symphony No. 7 "Le Midi"

Haydn: Symphony No. 8 "Le Soir"

Giovanni Antonini

Il Giardino Armonico










Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Jos van Immenses

Anima Eterna










Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette

Robin Ticciati

Swedish Radio Choir, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

R. Schumann - Symphonies Nos. 1-4; Overtures

Philharmonia Orchestra
New Philharmonia Orchestra

Riccardo muti..


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## Bourdon

This disc is a real treasure trove !


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - La Flûte Enchantée (sung in french)
Le Concert Spirituel - Hervé Niquet
(2 cd set + dvd + Bluray)


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1

Mozart symphonies1-4-5-7A-43
English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## strawa

Two quintets by Franz Schmidt, both written for Paul Wittgenstein. One of them, the B flat major, uses a clarinet instead of a 2º violin.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157139


*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 23
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, op. 44

Denis Matsuev, piano
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

2014


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Piano Concerto G-Dur
Menuet Antique 
Piano Concerto for the left hand
Une barque sur L'océan
Fanfare from L'Eventail de Jeanne

Pascal Roger Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Tippett: A Child of our Time

Elsie Morison, Pamela Bowden, Richard Lewis, Richard Standen, April Cantelo

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, The John Alldis Choir, Sir John Pritchard, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

First time ever listening to this work:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Maazel_










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* 'Pastoral'
_Anima Eterna - Immerseel_


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Lucio Silla" (Halstead/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E-flat, Hob. XV:29 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
M. Haydn - Singspiel: Der Bassgeiger zu Worgl (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
Symphony No. 4, Op. 43
Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Minor, Op. 23 - Dvorák: Piano Concerto in G Minor, Op. 33

Justus Frantz (piano), Philippe Entremont (piano)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157141


*Joseph Haydn*
Violin Concerto in A major (1)
Violin Concerto in G major (1)
Violin Concerto in C major (1)
Cello Concerto in C major (2)
Cello Concerto in D major (2)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Rondo in C major (1)

(1) Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Northern Sinfonia
Heinrich Schiff

(2) Truls Mørk, cello
The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown

1991, compilation 2005


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 59 In E Flat, H 16/49
Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday

*Borodin
String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Borodin Quartet*


----------



## strawa

Still in the world of Paul Wittgenstein's commissions.


----------



## vincula

On with Mahler I stay. Time for *Mahler no.3*. *Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic* playing live.

What a towering performance of this demanding work! I must admit that sometimes I do lost the plot with Mahler's no.3, but this particular rendition just does the trick for me. I'm not an unconditional Bernstein fan. I find some of his other performances of Mahler's symphonies filled with mannerisms that simply bore me to death.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Orphée


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> This disc is a real treasure trove !


The whole box is a treasure trove - one of the best bargains in the catalogue.


----------



## Malx

The new BBC MM cover disc this month features among others a conductor who has gained a higher profile of late - François-Xavier Roth.

*Rachmaninov, The Bells - Natalya Romaniw (soprano), Oleg Dolgov (tenor), Iurii Samoilov (baritone), BBC National Orchestra & Chorus of Wales, Philharmonia Chorus, Tadaaki Otaka.* recorded live at the BBC Proms 8th August 2019.

*Mussorgsky / Woods, Pictures at an Exhibition - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, François-Xavier Roth.* recorded live at the BBC Proms 2nd September 2010

Henry Wood's orchestration of Pictures is the main interest for me on the disc. Woods, the founder of the annual Promenade Concert series, produced his orchestration before Ravel's more well known version. His attempt is perhaps leaner, less colourful sounding than Ravel's but well worth hearing.

All in all a nice disc.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johannes Brahms - Hungarian dances
Steven & Stijn Kolacny
piano 4 hands 
SACD


----------



## Enthusiast

Monteverdi's Orfeo; La Venexiana


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Vienna PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> The whole box is a treasure trove - one of the best bargains in the catalogue.


That's right...


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Piano Concerto No. 2, Sz. 95
Maurizio Pollini
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado










*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra, Sz. 115
Nelson Freire, Martha Argerich, pianos
Jan Labordus, Jan Pustjens, percussion
Concertgebuoworkest, David Zinman


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.41 "Jupiter"


----------



## advokat




----------



## ando

*Bach Complete Violin Sonatas BWV 1014-1023* (1979/1991, Philips) 
Arthur Grumiaux,violin 
Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord
Philippe Mermoud, cello

The 2 CD edition is preferable. But the upload (above) and streamers (*Spotify*) are adequate.

Course, the vinyl is preferable to any format and the accompanying YT upload much better than the first. People complain about the overpowering violin but it's apparently an issue with the original master.


----------



## vincula

As good and _perfect_ as these are, Knorf, I think the Géza Anda/Ferenc Fricsay recording has the edge, even considering SQ issues. At least that's my ears tell me. Wish I had more than two !









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.39


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann / David Zinman / Baltimore Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphonies No. 1 "Spring" And No. 4

Telarc ‎- CD-80230


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann / David Zinman / Baltimore Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphonies No. 2 And No. 3 "Rhenish"

Telarc ‎- CD-80182


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from Iran*

I've been planning to listen to this recording for weeks. Chemirani's virtuosity is simply astonishing.
These are improvisations that can compete with the best tabla players from India in terms of ingenuity.


----------



## 13hm13

Alfredo Catalani - Orchestral Works (Francesco La Vecchia)


----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: Concerti 'Alla Rustica' * The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv Produktion









An entertaining CD of Vivaldi concertos including the Concerto 'alla rustica'.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rambler

*Vivaldi: Stabat Mater (plus)* Andreas Scholl with ensemble 415 directed by Chiara Banchini on harmonia mundi















This disc is very much a showcase for Andreas Scholl.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor*
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.
Rec. 1964








*
Tower Records Japan 2020 SACD*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber works part one for tonight.

Piano Trio ['no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c. 1791):
_Allegretto_ in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (early 1790s):
Variations in E-flat ['Piano Trio no.10'] on an original theme for piano trio op.44 (1792):










_Rondo_ for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons WoO25 (1792):
Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.103 (bet. 1792-93):










Twelve variations on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's opera _The Marriage of Figaro_ for violin and piano WoO40 (1792-93):
_Rondo_ in G for violin and piano WoO41 (1793-94):










String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (by 1794):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I have really enjoyed reading this thread for the last couple of days - some truly diverse and inspired choices, everyone!

As for me, I'm taking in some Mozart opera to ring in the weekend:


----------



## Rambler

*The world of Handel* on Decca









An introduction to Handel - rather old school. Not sure why this is in my collection -must have been cheap.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*5 Rossini Overtures - *London Symphony Orchestra, PIERINO GAMBA

Scintillating performances!

N.B. My copy is stereo


----------



## Rmathuln

Malx said:


> The whole box is a treasure trove - one of the best bargains in the catalogue.


Second that!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## starthrower

Frankfurt Radio Symphony ∙ David Zinman
October 2019


----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


> Second that!
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


It is oop and a used copy will be hard to find and expensive.
I do not know if it is available as download.
This box surely is a treasure trove.


----------



## mparta

Boulez just gives them their head and they sound like... the Chicago Symphony. It is magnificent playing, sort of wild, beautiful, powerful, everything that an orchestra like this (how many are there?) can offer.

And of course the Wooden Prince is so rich and so beautiful. Hard to let go, 3rd round already.

The Cantata is interesting and attractive, if not the last word as the best Bartok. John Aler is very, very good, he has a timbre and control of his upper voice (placed high but with some gut to it) that are very unusual. I first heard him in JEG's fantastic Les Boreades. Tomlinson is good.

But it's the Wooden Prince that wins the prize, I've been immersed in Bluebeard lately and I just stumbled back to this. Bartok is a little sui generis in a way reminiscent of Berlioz, for instance.

This is the real thing, the richness is enthralling and what playing:trp::clap:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_

I have been on a bit of a Sibelius streak recently. He has gone from a composer who, apart from his Violin Concerto, I rarely listened to, to one of my favorite symphonists.


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields / Vltava & Dvořák - In Nature's Realm / My Home. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1975 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 157169


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_

Continuing with Sibelius.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Salvatore Accardo - London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_

And on to his Violin Concerto before going to bed.


----------



## Bkeske

Michel Martin conducts Debussy - Epigraphes Antiques & Roussel - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe. Orchestre De Chambre Michel Martin. Cybelia, France

View attachment 157170


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Second that!
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:





Bourdon said:


> It is oop and a used copy will be hard to find and expensive.
> I do not know if it is available as download.
> This box surely is a treasure trove.


I highly expect Warner will reissue it with original artwork, probably within 2-3years.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: String Sonatas

I Musici


----------



## Bkeske

Jumping on the Sibelius bandwagon…

Herbert von Karajan conducts Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 & Tapiola op. 112. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1965 German release

View attachment 157171


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
My Home, Overture, Op. 62
The Water Goblin, Op. 107
The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op. 109
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Beck: Symphonies

Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štilec


----------



## Biwa

Edouard Batiste: Le dompteur d'orgues

Diego Innocenzi (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Peter Rösel

Disc 2


----------



## mparta

A little commentary I won't repeat here on the Opera thread.

Great music, to beat a dead horse


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Jean Martinon


----------



## Malx

Not a lot of time for listening this morning but I managed to squeeze in:
*Bacewicz, String Quartet No 6 - Silesian Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Jonas Kaufmann*



Verdi: Otello

Jonas Kaufmann (Otello), Federica Lombardi (Desdemona), Carlos Álvarez (Iago),
Orchestra e Coro dell'Academia Nationale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Symphony no.1

Skrowaczewski and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie.


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday Symphony:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4

Günter Wand

Berlin Philharmonic

May be challenging to squeeze in much quality listening time today as it's the lovely Mrs' Chilham's birthday and surprise events are planned, so I've chosen something that is (arguably) interruptible:










Bizet: Carmen

Sir Simon Rattle

Berliner Philharmoniker, Magdalena Kozena, Jonas Kaufmann, Genia Kuhmeier, Kostas Smoriginas, Christian van Horn, Andre Schuen, Christina Landshammer, Rachel Frenkel, Jean-Paul Fouchecourt, Simone del Savio, Chor der Staatsoper Berlin, Chor und Kinde


----------



## vincula

Back to *Mahler no.6*. This time I've gone for this:









This rendition could be labelled as _Mahler 6 TURBO EDITION_! I did a bit of listening back to back with the one on my Gary Bertini box and it's like listening to two different works. Let's have a closer look.

*Symphony no 6 in A minor*

I. _Alegro energico, man non tropo_. Bertini takes 24´04s while Kondrashin clocks at staggering 17'02s _Ma non tropo_? LOL!

II. _Scherzo: Wuchtig_. Bertini 13´33s and Kondrashin 12´09s

III. _Andante moderato_. Bertini 16´16s and Kondrashin 13´26s!

IV. _Finale: Sostenuto - Allegro moderato_. Here the mighty Russian goes berserk . Bertini invests all 29'22s while Quick Kirill clocks at a merely 25´25s. That's 4 minutes on the throttle, baby. Il signore Moderato doesn't drink vodka like we do.

One advantage's that you only need one CD for Kondrashin's no.6 (just 68'24s!) while Bertini needs 83'15s, closer to many other renditions.

Poor chap died of a heart attack two months after this recording. You've been warned! It is INTENSE and live up to its "Tragic" monicker.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez and the VPO....

Mahler-2nd Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (bet. 1793-95):










String Quintet in E-flat op.4, arrangement of the Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns
op.103 (orig. bet. 1792-93 - arr. 1795):










Trio in C for two oboes and cor anglais op.87 (1795):
Variations on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's opera _Don Giovanni_ for two oboes and cor anglais WoO28 (1795):
Sextet in E-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.71 (1796):
March in B-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns WoO29 (bet. 1797-98):










Twelve Variations on _"See, the conqu'ring hero comes"_ from Handel's oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ for cello and piano WoO45 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano op.66 (1796):


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

CD5

I have a preference for Martinon and Haitink in these works.Dutoit is in comparison a bit cold.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass - Heroes Symphony

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Enthusiast

vincula said:


> Back to *Mahler no.6*. This time I've gone for this:
> 
> View attachment 157180
> 
> 
> This rendition could be labelled as _Mahler 6 TURBO EDITION_! I did a bit of listening back to back with the one on my Gary Bertini box and it's like listening to two different works. Let's have a closer look.
> 
> *Symphony no 6 in A minor*
> 
> I. _Alegro energico, man non tropo_. Bertini takes 24´04s while Kondrashin clocks at staggering 17'02s _Ma non tropo_? LOL!
> 
> II. _Scherzo: Wuchtig_. Bertini 13´33s and Kondrashin 12´09s
> 
> III. _Andante moderato_. Bertini 16´16s and Kondrashin 13´26s!
> 
> IV. _Finale: Sostenuto - Allegro moderato_. Here the mighty Russian goes berserk . Bertini invests all 29'22s while Quick Kirill clocks at a merely 25´25s. That's 4 minutes on the throttle, baby. Il signore Moderato doesn't drink vodka like we do.
> 
> One advantage's that you only need one CD for Kondrashin's no.6 (just 68'24s!) while Bertini needs 83'15s, closer to many other renditions.
> 
> Poor chap died of a heart attack two months after this recording. You've been warned! It is INTENSE and live up to its "Tragic" monicker.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I also have a Kondrashin Mahler 6 but mine is with the Leningrad PO and the timings are even shorter:

I. _Alegro energico, man non tropo_. 16' 20s

II. _Scherzo: Wuchtig_. 11' 43s

III. _Andante moderato_. 11' 43s

IV. _Finale: Sostenuto - Allegro moderato_. 24' 40s

Just occasionally it sounds a bit rushed.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Novelty or scholarship? Both ... and sheer pleasure, too. A mix of Classical era music that claims to be influenced by Turkish music interspersed with genuine Turkish music and Turkish-tinged improvisations.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

String Quartet No.4


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra

Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9


----------



## Enthusiast

The playing is just so beautiful - great advocacy for lovely music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157185


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Concerto in F major for Bassoon and Orchestra
Introduction, Theme and Variations in F major for Oboe and Orchestra
Quartet in E flat major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Cello

Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia

1999, reissued 2012


----------



## Rogerx

JS & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Music for a Great City
LSO
Copland*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 23*

Giulini and Horowitz. I needed that this morning.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Musique de Chambre No. 1, H. 376
Holst Sinfonietta
Klaus Simon*


----------



## Vasks

*Messiaen - Book 2 from "Catalogue d'oiseaux" (Austbo/Naxos)*

_and then some of his students_

*Nobre - Covergencias (Carvalho/Delos)
Grisey - Periodes (Asbury/Kairos)
Constant - Concerto "Gli Elementi" (Becquet/Erato)
Bolcom - Session I (Berg et al/New World)
Boulez - Notations VII (Robertson/Naive)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of days ago I was listening to some Japanese "classical" music. Today, some more.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
On tourne!, H. 163
Czech PO
Hogwood*










I'm so thankful for Hogwood recording this ballet. It's an oddball work to be sure: (from Schott's website): "_On tourne_ [_Roll the Cameras!_] is actually a ballet for marionettes with an imaginative and bizarre plot about a maritime film shoot involving sailors, divers and all kinds of sea dwellers."


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Octet & Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins), Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos - Britten/English Chamber Orchestra

This one has the swagger.


Haydn - Everything I can get my hands on. I've developed a serious Haydn addiction.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157188


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphonies Nos. 4, 5, and 6

Leningrad Philharmoic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky

1961, reissued 2006


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

NUEVA ESPAÑA
_Close Encounters in the New World, 1590-1690_
*Alonso Lobo - Juan Perez Bocanegra - Pedro Bermudez - Thomas de Torrejon y Velasco - Sebastian Aguilera de Heredia - Juan de Lienas - Lucas Ruis de Ribayaz - Frei Francisco de Santiago - Gaspar Fernandez - Fabian Ximeno - Juan Guitterez de Padilla - Pablo Bruno - Gaspar Fernandez - Juan Guitterrez de Padilla - Antonio de Salazar - Juan Perez Bocanegra - Juan de Araujo - Sebastian de Murcia - Gregorian Chant - Thomas Luis de Victoria - Juan Garcia de Zespiedes*
The Boston Camerata
The Boston Shawm and Sackbut Ensemble
The Schola Cantorum of Boston
"Les Amis de la Sagesse"
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tubin
Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs
Gothenburgers
Järvi*


----------



## Enthusiast

A relatively restrained but well balanced and satisfying Mahler 5.


----------



## starthrower

Just released last month. https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.574288

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...omplete-music-for-string-quartet-trio-review-


----------



## pmsummer

NEW BRITAIN
_The Roots of American Folksong_
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Bourdon

*Gilbert & Sullivan*

The Operetta "Patience"


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Gilbert & Sullivan*
> 
> The Operetta "Patience"


I'm surprised Patience doesn't make more frequent appearances. It was my first G&S and remains my favorite, for the subject and some really sublime music, that ensemble "I hear the soft note...."
the "Wildean" context just gave them such rich fodder, although the heavy dragoon tune works just as well.

Am I alone and unobserved? I am.

You hold yourself like this.. you hold yourself like that... you try to look, by hook or crook, both angular and flat

:lol:

The English genius for silliness in full flower. A lily, of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 6 - an excellent account. The order of movements puts the Adagio before the Scherzo and the three drum beats are striking. But it is the playing of the LSO and Janson's pacing and characterising of the whole that makes this a success.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> I'm surprised Patience doesn't make more frequent appearances. It was my first G&S and remains my favorite, for the subject and some really sublime music, that ensemble "I hear the soft note...."
> the "Wildean" context just gave them such rich fodder, although the heavy dragoon tune works just as well.
> 
> Am I alone and unobserved? I am.
> 
> You hold yourself like this.. you hold yourself like that... you try to look, by hook or crook, both angular and flat
> 
> :lol:
> 
> The English genius for silliness in full flower. A lily, of course.


I purchased this set recently and I listen to this operetta for the first time.I certainly has a lot of quality and I enjoy it a lot.

I recently discovered where the song "for he is an Englishman"comes from.:lol:


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Anima Eterna - Immerseel_


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971) 
Suite from The Firebird 
(Transcribed by Guido Kastchei)

Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky (1839-1881)
Pictures at an Exhibition

Robin McCabe, piano

On Vanguard (New York, New York), from 1979


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic'
_Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester (Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra) - Gunter Wand_


----------



## pmsummer

TWO LUTES WITH GRACE
_Plectrum Lute Duos of the Late 15th Century_
*Des Prez - Agricola - Dalza - Tinctoris - Binchois - Bedyngham - Ghiselin - Frye - Anonymous*
Marc Lewon - plectrum lute
Paul Kieffer - plectrum lute
Grace Newcombe - voice
_
Naxos - BR Klassik_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5*

This may be Giuilni leading the Vienna Philharmonic, but when Michelangeli enters the room, all eyes are on him and all eyes stay on him.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7*
_Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester (Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra) - Günter Wand_


----------



## Mark Dee

Not sure why, but 'The Hebrides' has been going through my head today, so I'm listening to all the digital versions I have ...

The first one is from the Munich Symphony Orchestra under Hans-Jurgen Walter.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> A couple of days ago I was listening to some Japanese "classical" music. Today, some more.


Well, any good?


----------



## Mark Dee

Mark Dee said:


> Not sure why, but 'The Hebrides' has been going through my head today, so I'm listening to all the digital versions I have ...
> 
> The first one is from the Munich Symphony Orchestra under Hans-Jurgen Walter.
> 
> View attachment 157192


This next one is a lot pacier, almost a minute shorter than the first one. Andre Previn at the helm..


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xn51








What music might you have heard in 1771? Ian Page, director and founder of period instrument orchestra The Mozartists, together with harpsichordist Steven Devine and mezzo Kitty Whately, imagine a concert of contemporary music from 250 years ago including perhaps the most celebrated and innovative composer of that time. The prolific Hamburger CPE Bach is represented here by the keyboard concerto he himself considered one of his finest.

Antonio Salieri's Crusader opera Armida was his breakthrough hit which wowed Vienna and beyond in 1771 and helped pave the way to his appointment as director of the Italian opera at the Habsburg court. There's another beautiful vocal rarity from Prague-born, Italian-based Josef Mysliveček whose oratorio Adama ed Eva was premiered in Florence.

1771 was long before Haydn had become Europe's most lauded composer. But tied to the provincial Esterházy court and, as he put it, forced to become original, Haydn's quartets and symphonies show him in the vanguard of contemporary music. He apparently wanted the the elegiac slow movement from his magnificent `Trauer' symphony to be performed at his funeral.

And what of a certain Wolfgang Mozart? In 1771 he was a 15-year-old musical prodigy who spent much of his childhood hauled around Europe by his father being shown off to rich people. The Mozartists begin their concert with a lively and elegant 1771-style symphony that has yet to be authenticated as the work of the teen wunderkind.

Recorded yesterday at Cadogan Hall and introduced by Ian Skelly.

WA Mozart[?]: Symphony in F major, K.75
Josef Mysliveček: Aria, "Non so se il mio peccato" from Adamo ed Eva
CPE Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in C minor, Wq.43/4
Antonio Salieri: Scena, "E non degg'io seguirla… Lungi da te, ben mio" from Armida
Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Trauer'

Kitty Whately (mezzo-soprano)
Steven Devine (harpsichord)
The Mozartists 
Ian Page (conductor)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This morning:








Currently...Eroica from:


----------



## Rambler

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Mass in B minor* Frieder Bernius on Carus









After spending some weeks of listening to music from the baroque era I am about to move forward to the classical era. But before I do I'll listen to this work. Not only a high point of the baroque but arguably of the whole of western music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part three for tonight.

Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796):










Duo for viola and cello _mit zwei obligaten Augengläsern_ (_with two obbligato eyeglasses_) WoO32 (c. 1797):










String Trio no.2 [_Serenade_] in D op.8 (1797):










Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798):


----------



## ando

*Complete C.P.E. Bach *(2014, Hänssler) 54 CDs *Spotify Edition*
Julian Steckel, Michael Rische, Ana-Marija Markovina, Dorothea Seel, Patrick Gallois, Ludger Remy, Friedemann Johannes Wieland
Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Camerata Salzburg, Leipziger Kammerorchester, Kammersymphonie Leipzig, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Helmuth Rilling & Roger Norrington

Pianist, Ana-Marija Markovina and her Bosendorfer, fill up half of the collection with C.P.E. Bach's solo compositions and the other half is filled with admirable performances from the host of fine musicians listed above. Excellent box set based on a composer about whom Mozart quipped, "He is the father, we are the children". It's still available (on the Bezos site) for around $80. But I see that Presto has it jacked up to a little over $200. Looks like that's the way of any remaining sets in circulation. Get it now if you can. Be warned: the packaging is _horrendous_. But it's the music that counts. A stand-by in my hard copy collection and a go-to on my streaming platforms.


----------



## Manxfeeder

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Currently...Eroica from:
> View attachment 157195


I need to hear that again. I remember it as being idiosyncratic.


----------



## WVdave

Gustav Mahler; Symphony No. 3
Anna Larsson, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
Deutsche Grammophon - 471 502-2, 2 x CD, Album, Europe, 2002.


----------



## starthrower

No.1 recorded 1975 / No.2 recorded 1993: London Philharmonic / No.3 recorded 1967: BBC Symphony
Conducted by Pritchard / Braithwaite / Del Mar, respectively. Chadwell is the soprano vocalist in the finale to No.2

First listen to this CD. Recommended by Henry Penfold, and a good one at that!


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI No. 20 in C minor and No. 49 in E flat* Alfred Brendel on Philips









The first disc from this 4 CD set. One of my favourite box sets.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I (literally) dusted off this classic set of Haydn Piano Trios today, which I've not listened to in a long, long time.









Glorious music-making by the Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6* (first movement)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Boulez_


----------



## starthrower

World-renowned organist Thomas Trotter celebrates the release of his new album with a free recital, broadcast live from the Chapel of King's College Cambridge.

Music by Durufle, and Canadian composer, Rachel Laurin.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* (Razumovsky 1)
_Tokyo String Quartet_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Verdi, Requiem*

This is the first time I've wanted to hear the whole requiem. Either this recording is special or my ears have finally matured.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic'
_Basel SO - Venzago_

A bit of a Bruckner overload recently, a composer that historically I did not understand or enjoy and I am still not entirely sold on the composer. A bit too early to judge this recording, but so far it looks promising. Less granite cathedral, less old musty cobwebs; a more fleet and lithe Bruckner if you will.

*Addendum: As the recording of the symphony is wrapping up, my impression is evolving to "boring". Maybe I should lay off Bruckner for a few months.
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor Op. 98*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Münch, cond.
Rec 1958







*

CD #53 FROM:








*


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_London Symphony Orchestra - Jean Martinon_

Back to more familiar and beloved musical territory. Magnificent as always!


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhaus Leipzig - Kurt Masur_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Rawsthorne: Symphonic Studies


----------



## Bkeske

Did something a bit different this afternoon & evening. Instead of listening, watched the Berlin Philharmonics 3 part film documentary series on their history via the Digital Concert Hall.

Very interesting, and enjoyable, especially the Karajan years.

View attachment 157205


----------



## Bkeske

But now, decided to crank up the CD player, and play CD 1 from my Anthology #5 set of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, 1980-1990. All recorded live.

Brahms, Webern, and Nielsen

View attachment 157206

View attachment 157207


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'
Borodin Trio*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect

Notos Quartett


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Insula Orchestra, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Late Works

Maurizio Pollini (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works

The Three Sonatas

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Magali Mosnier (flute), Antoine Tamestit viola), Xavier de Maistre (harp), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Javier Perianes (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2018
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
16th November 2018
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2018
Chamber Choice
Finalist - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2019
Winner - Chamber
Nominee - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Chamber Music


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal (Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson


----------



## Bourdon

*The Royal Lewters*


----------



## Enthusiast

Red Terror said:


> Well, any good?


I'm not sure how to answer that. I enjoy it but it is one of only two gagaku records I have so I am conscious that I have samples of a body of music I know little about and have very limited experience in. Are the records I have good examples of the music? I don't know. To my Western ears the music comes over as almost contemporary but I found my ear picking out and becoming familiar with details somewhat more quickly than I usually do with contemporary Western music. I play one or other of my gagaku records quite often. I can imagine adding another in time.


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts

Paul McCreesh

Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir, Gabrieli Consort & Players










Albinoni: 12 Concertos

Christopher Hogwood

Academy of Ancient Music, Alfredo Bernardini, Andrew Manze, Frank de Bruine










Verdi: La Traviata

Carlo Rizzi

Vienna Philharmonic, Anna Netrebko, Rolando Villazón, Thomas Hampson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part four for either side of a late breakfast and stroll.

String Trio no.3 in G op.9 no.1 (bet. 1797-98):
String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (bet. 1797-98):
String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):










Piano Trio no.4 [_Gassenhauer_] in B-flat op.11 (1798):










String Quartets nos. 1-3 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):










Septet in E-flat for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass op.20 (1799-1800):


----------



## Rogerx

Gems of the Polish Baroque

Ensemble Giardino di Delizie

Foerster, K: 'La Pazza' Sonata a 3 in D minor
Foerster, K: 'La Sidon' Sonata a 3 in F for 2 violins, viola da gamba and basso continuo
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in B
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in C minor
Foerster, K: Sonata a 3 in G
Jarzebski: Berlinesa - Concerto a 3
Jarzebski: Cantate Domino - concerto a 2
Jarzebski: Sonata Chromatica
Jarzebski: Tamburetta
Mielczewski: Canzon Prima a 2
Szarzynski: Sonata a 3
Zielenski: Communiones Totius Anni 1611


----------



## Malx

Sometimes discs get left on the shelves for no good reason - this morning I decided to reach for one such disc.

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 3 - Martha Argerich, Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.
Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 1 - Martha Argerich, Bavarian RSO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

Two, rightly, highly regarded live recordings of two warhorse concertos - again why I do I leave these treasures for so long in between plays.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy*
_Salvatore Accardo - Gewandhaus Leipzig - Kurt Masur_


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 7*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal Act I - José van Dam (Amfortas), Matthias Holle (Gurnemanz), Gunter von Kannen (Klingsor), John Tomlinson (Titurel), Siegfried Jerusalem (Parsifal) & Waltraud Meier (Kundry), Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - Szell_

My favorite recording of the Dvorak Cello Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Giulini with the L.A. Phil. Just beginning the first movement, this isn't sounding too promising; it's just slow without the little touches that Giulini is capable of bringing out. I might end up going to something else after the first movement if things don't pick up.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Batiashvili
Staatskapelle Dresden
Bareboim*


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Geza Anda - Berlin Philharmonic - Rafael Kubelik_

The Grieg is probably my favorite piano concerto. This is not a recording of the Grieg Concerto I usually listen to, although I have played it once or twice in the past. Anda's playing sounds "deliberate" and halting. I am not sure I like it. I usually listen to either of Leif Ove Andsnes' recordings and also thoroughly enjoy the recordings by Stephen Kovacevich, Radu Lupu and Perahia. I guess this just sounds different.


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Romina Lischka and Sofie Vanden Eynde, this time with tenor, Thomas Hobbs. Delightful melancholy!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157219


*George Frideric Handel*

Coronation Anthems

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## strawa




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Moscow Philharmonic
Kondrashin*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Heinrich Schiff - Hallé Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder_


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Berlioz - King Lear Overture (Smetacek/Parliament)
R. Schumann - Konzertstuck for Piano and Orchestra (Boutry/Nonesuch)
Sibelius - Suite from "Pelleas and Melisande" (Rozhdestvensky/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc of this two disc set.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. CColumbia Masterworks 1966

View attachment 157222


----------



## haziz

*Tōru Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time* (Concerto for five percussionists and orchestra)
_"Nexus Percussion" - Pacific Symphony Orchestra - Carl St. Clair_

First listen. This work is doing well on the favorite concertos finals game. I will need to listen again a few times for an opinion to form. My initial response is NOT instant revulsion at a "modern" work, which is my response to most 20th century classical music. I am not sure if the Japanese influence is helping my impression of it.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Sixth Sunday after Trinity
_Es ist das Heil uns kommen her_, BWV 9
_Vergnügte ruh, beliebte Seelenlust_, BWV 170
Joanne Lunn, Michael Chance, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. CColumbia Masterworks 1966
> 
> View attachment 157222


I'm rather envious of your LP collection. But I have a question. Well, two really.

Where do you live, and what are the dates of your next vacation or weekend away?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Inspired by some of the non-Western classical choices on this thread lately, I'm trying something a bit different and quite enjoying it:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Sixth Sunday after Trinity
> _Es ist das Heil uns kommen her_, BWV 9
> _Vergnügte ruh, beliebte Seelenlust_, BWV 170
> Joanne Lunn, Michael Chance, James Gilchrist, Stephen Varcoe
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


These and Suzuki. Does it get any better?


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm rather envious of your LP collection. But I have a question. Well, two really.
> 
> Where do you live, and what are the dates of your next vacation or weekend away?


Thanks. It's been fun seeking out these LP's in very good or better condition. As my serious 'classical' music direction came late, these are not LP's I've had for years.

I live in the Cleveland Ohio area.

Vacation? What that?  Being self employed, and divorced/single, I cannot remember the last time I took a dedicated vacation. But you're most welcome to come across the pond and enjoy them.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Stunning performances of Stravinsky and Britten from Rudolf Kempe and the Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Enthusiast

American quartets from the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů - String Quartets No. 2 & 3. Panocha Quartet. Supraphon 1983 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 157224


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Thanks. It's been fun seeking out these LP's in very good or better condition. As my serious 'classical' music direction came late, these are not LP's I've had for years.
> 
> I live in the Cleveland Ohio area.
> 
> Vacation? What that?  Being self employed, and divorced/single, I cannot remember the last time I took a dedicated vacation. But you're most welcome to come across the pond and enjoy them.


Sounds like you've had a lot of fun!

I also came late to classical music (around 30). I knew a fair bit about classical and had plenty of exposure to it, but I was an avant grade/experimental rock fan (via Tamla M, Metal, Punk, etc!).

Be careful about 'coming across the pond' I could turn-up at you doorstep!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157226


*Gioachino Rossini*

Guillaume Tell

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lamberto Gardelli

1973, remastered 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Chilham

Barber: String Quartet

Endellion String Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> Sounds like you've had a lot of fun!
> 
> I also came late to classical music (around 30). I knew a fair bit about classical and had plenty of exposure to it, but I was an avant grade/experimental rock fan (via Tamla M, Metal, Punk, etc!).
> 
> Be careful about 'coming across the pond' I could turn-up at you doorstep!


I have had fun, it's been a fascinating journey.

As you asked, I know in jest, my last real vacation was with the ex to London. We had a great time. Stayed around Regents Park, went to the theater one night, and also caught a symphony during the Proms at the Royal Albert Hall. Which for an old Beatles fan, was kinda a must visit, as was Abbey Road Studios. Don't even ask what orchestra played, what they played, or who conducted. Today I would know, back then I had no clue, but it was fun all the same. It *was* hard to get used to going into a place like Albert Hall for a symphony and realizing it wasn't air conditioned though, in the middle of a very hot summer


----------



## Dimace

The *''BPO 100 Jahre''* series are from the most important for the DG Label. The series consist from 6 LPBS. Today I have for you the one with Herbie (not the digital one but that with the analog recordings) The highlights of this set are Beethoven's 5th, Brahms's 1st and R. Strauss's Also Sprach Zarathustra. Very nice box and if you can have the hole series also a good collectible.


----------



## Bkeske

Kyndelkvartetten plays : Wilhelm Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14 & Ingvar Lidholm - Music For Strings (1952). Sveriges Radio 1967 Sweden

View attachment 157229


----------



## pmsummer

THE SACRED BRIDGE
_Jews & Christians in Medieval Europe_
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Octet

*Schubert*

Octet


----------



## Mark Dee

Avoiding the Euros final like the plague - this will do nicely ...


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, op 125 (composed 1950-1952)
(Dedicated to Rostropovich)

Mstislav Rostropovich (1927-2007), cello
Leningrad State Philharmonic Society Symphony Orchestra / Kurt Zanderling (1912-2011)

On Melodiya (USSR), from early 1960s


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas KV282, 283 & 545* Claudio Arrau on Philips









A disc of Mozart piano sonatas played by Claudio Arrau. I remember buying a large number of Claudio Arrau CD's many years ago as the CD store I frequented had them at knock down prices.

Last night I listened to Brendel in Haydn piano sonatas. I used to think the Mozart piano sonatas superior to the Haydn. Of course they are rich in melodies of an almost vocal character. But these days I think the Haydn Piano Sonatas are of equal worth for very different reasons.


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE MASTERPIECES
*Ockeghem - Josquin - Morales - Lhéritier - Rogier - Clemens*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Michelangeli with the Vienna Philharmonic. Wonderful playing.


----------



## haziz

Like a lot of classical music snobs, I subscribe to the notion that *Vivaldi's Four Seasons* is overplayed. Must be it's popularity with the general public. 

But I have not listened to it in probably over a year! It is a fine work.

I have not listened to this recording by *Rachel Podger* and the *Brecon Baroque* before.


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 11* Malcolm Bilson (Fortepiano) with the English Baroque Soloists conducted by John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv Produktion









Period instrument performances here. Most of my Mozart piano concertos are performed on modern instruments. This is an interesting change and pretty satisfying.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Elgar - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat Major*
John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra

I just wanted to sample this, but I think I've been sucked into the complete performance. Sir John had a remarkable gift for making a massive symphonic score sound like one continuous breath of creative and emotional inspiration.


----------



## haziz




----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Symphony No. 2, op 17 (1914)

Orchestra simfonica a Cinematografiei / Constantin Bugeanu

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1970s
Recorded 1968?


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos* Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu with the English Chamber Orchestra on Sony









Another favourite disc here. The concerto for three pianos is performed in a an arrangement for two pianos.

In addition we have the Fantasia in F minor for organ arranged for two pianos by Busoni and the Andante and variations for four hands.

Difficult to imagine these pieces played better than this!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## strawa

Respighi
*Impressioni brasiliane* & *La Boutique fantasque*
Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, John Neschling


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday morning and this morning:

Delius Brigg Fair, In a Summer Garden, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, North Country Sketches, Florida Suite, Two Aquarelles, On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, Summer Night on the River, Dance Rhapsody 1 and 2









Delius Concerto for Violin Cello and Orchestra, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto (Autographed by Tasmin Little)









RVW Symphonies 2 and 8


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

haziz said:


> Like a lot of classical music snobs, I subscribe to the notion that *Vivaldi's Four Seasons* is overplayed. Must be it's popularity with the general public.
> 
> But I have not listened to it in probably over a year! It is a fine work.
> 
> I have not listened to this recording by *Rachel Podger* and the *Brecon Baroque* before.


I really love this recording


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Lenny - Mahler 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rambler said:


> *Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos* Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu with the English Chamber Orchestra on Sony
> 
> View attachment 157235


I have to dig that one out.

I always imagined the conversation between those two like this:
Murray: "Everyone says I have a bad haircut." Lupu: "Hold my beer."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Symphony No.4
Günter Wand & the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester*

Günter Wand's substantial RCA box never disappoints with it's wealth of beautifully interpreted and performed music. I enjoy his Schubert a great deal, it is clear, energetic and elegant with power precisely where and when needed. The Orchestra play beautifully and are recorded fantastically.


----------



## Biwa

Christoph Förster:

Jauchzt, ihr frohen Christenscharen - Cantata
Concerto in D major for 3 Trumpets, 2 Oboes and Timpani
Oboe Sonata in C minor
Organ Concerto in G major, 
Oboe Concerto in C major
Oboe Concerto in B flat major
Concerto in D major for 2 Horns, Flutes, Oboes and Bassoons

Concert Royal Köln
Karla Schröter (conductor)


----------



## starthrower

Vladimir Horowitz plays Samuel Barber's Piano sonata.
March 20, 1950: Carnegie Hall, New York City, New York


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto In D, Op. 35. Jascha Heifetz, violin and The Chicago Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal repress, probably late 60's, originally 1957.

View attachment 157239


----------



## mparta

Second listen tonight. First last night, now I hear it and am very much pleased. I hear a narrative structure to the 3rd movement that is wonderful.
The orchestral sound is magnificent. This just heightens my objections to the fad of the late Celibidache, who asked the Munich Philharmonic to play at tempos that their brass players could not sustain. The timbre that the CSO offers is not like any other, and the clarity and cut and power do the music proud.

Very pleased to have bought the Solti box, inspired by some thread here on the CSO's Bruckner. I am curious () now about what I would hear from Barenboim's set with them.

I cannot imagine being bored by this music, that's is just inconceivable to me. Even the sound is an endless source of fascination, much less the material and construction, and when played as here, I stick through it with ears pinned back.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

:angel:


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris. Prokofiev, Chausson, & Rautavaara. Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France conducted by Mikko Franck. Deutsche Grammophon 2LP 45 rpm 2021

View attachment 157240


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## atsizat

Slow Part


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139 'Waisenhausmesse'

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Norbert Balatsch, Rudolf Scholz (organ), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1975-10
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

... on ...

The Gundula Janowitz Edition


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Divertimenti

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 4 "Symphony No. 5"
Gothenburgers
Neeme Järvi*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonies Vol. 1

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann

Khachaturian: Symphony No. 2 'The Bell' in e minor
Khachaturian: Three Concert Arias


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work for the night:

*Prokofiev
Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
Matti Raekallio*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Margaret Price (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## 13hm13

Eichner ... on .... Lebrun, Holzbauer, Winter, Eichner - Oboe Concertos - Kurt Meier


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Chausson, Rautavaara, Prokofiev

Hilary Hahn (violin), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

Kiri Te Kanawa (Pamina), Peter Hofmann (Tamino), Edita Gruberova (Königin der Nacht), Kurt Moll (Sarastro), Kathleen Battle (Papagena), Philippe Huttenlocher (Papageno), Norbert Orth (Monostatos), Helena Döse, Ann Murray, Naoko Shara (Damen), Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard.



Original pressing and cover from Barclay.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Having a Borodin morning with this mixed bag of Borodin performances. Solti conducts the overture and Polovtsian Dances from *Prince Igor*, whilst Ghuarov sings a couple of arias from the opera, as well as one of Borodin's songs with piano. Ashkenazy conducts the first symphomy and Martinon the second. The Borodin Quartet play his second string quartet and Ansermet conducts *In the Steppes of Central Asia* and the third symphony.

None of the performances are duds and this makes an excellent Borodin collection.


----------



## Chilham

Dall'Abaco: Concerti a più Istrumenti

Concerto Köln










Verdi: Aida

Ricardo Muti

Montserrat Caballé, Plácido Domingo, Fiorenza Cossotto, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Piero Cappuccilli, Luigi Roni, Nicola Marinucci, Esther Casas, Royal Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra

I'm in the office alone all day with no calls planned so we'll see how far we can get through this too:










Borodin: Prince Igor

Valery Gergiev

Kirov Opera Chorus, Kirov Opera Orchestra, Mikhail Kit, Galina Gorchakova, Gegam Grigorian, Vladimir Ognovienko


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the LPO.

Sibelius-5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Esprit d'Armenie
Jordi Savall, Hesperion XXI









Something different from my usual fare. Enjoyable so far.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Second listen tonight. First last night, now I hear it and am very much pleased. I hear a narrative structure to the 3rd movement that is wonderful.
> The orchestral sound is magnificent. This just heightens my objections to the fad of the late Celibidache, who asked the Munich Philharmonic to play at tempos that their brass players could not sustain. The timbre that the CSO offers is not like any other, and the clarity and cut and power do the music proud.
> 
> Very pleased to have bought the Solti box, inspired by some thread here on the CSO's Bruckner. I am curious () now about what I would hear from Barenboim's set with them.
> 
> I cannot imagine being bored by this music, that's is just inconceivable to me. Even the sound is an endless source of fascination, much less the material and construction, and when played as here, I stick through it with ears pinned back.


I have only the Bruckner Solti recorded with the Wiener philharmoniker ( in the great box with the recordings Decca made with the Wiener Philharmoniker) and they are quite boring and miss everything wich make Bruckner worthwhile.
The same goes for the Beethoven he recorded with the same orchestra.
I have the Mahler symphonies and his first Beethoven recordings with the Chicago orchestra.
There is a great improvement, it is very disciplined with a beautiful sound, but it is not a top Beethoven, it lacks soul, although that is difficult to describe. The notes are there but apparently there is little connection.
I am therefore a bit surprised to see so much enthusiasm about this Bruckner with Solti.
There is no arguing about taste and I express only my opinion.
Well,enjoy your Bruckner as I do !


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> One more work for the night:
> 
> *Prokofiev
> Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
> Matti Raekallio*


These are really great recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Margaret Price (soprano)
> 
> San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


I have never heard this recording with the San Francisco Orchestra but I have the complete set he made with the the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic .(RCA)


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Scottish Songs

The Poker Club Band
Masako Art (Harp)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Violin Concertos

Monica Huggett & Alison Bury

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Never considered myself a 'Brucknerian' but years ago I was introduced to the 7th and 8th by Bohm and the VPO with the three vinyl album box set from DG ( the one with the distinctive portrait of Bruckner as the cover).I now have access to a number of recordings of certain symphonies but it is always the cd of that particular performance of the 7th that I find myself returning to.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Finlandia*_
Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Never considered myself a 'Brucknerian' but years ago I was introduced to the 7th and 8th by Bohm and the VPO with the three vinyl album box set from DG ( the one with the distinctive portrait of Bruckner as the cover).I now have access to a number of recordings of certain symphonies but it is always the cd of that particular performance of the 7th that I find myself returning to.


I used to have the same LP's and they are really fine,I have them now in the "Late recordings"box (DG)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Karajan_ (1961)


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau & Schreker: Der Geburtstag der Infantin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartets nos. 4-6 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):










Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (bet. 1800-01):
Violin Sonata no.5 in F [_Spring_] op.24 (bet. 1800-01):










Seven Variations on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano WoO46 (1802):










String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):
_(6) Ländler_ for two violins and cello/double bass WoO15 (1802):


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Nisi Dominus, Concerto in G minor [James Bowman, Christopher Hogwood]


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 13-16 &48

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Prokofiev VC#1 I don't think I've heard one I like better:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157249


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti a due cori
HWV 332, 333, 334

Freiburger Barockorchester

2018


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*M. Arnold - Hong Kong Festival [aka Anniversary] Overture (Michaels/Aries)
Vaughn Williams - Serenade to Music (Boult/Angel)
Walton - Viola Concerto (Doktor/Odyssey)*


----------



## sbmonty

Barber: String Quartet Op. 11
Quatuor Diotima


----------



## starthrower

Long Island Chamber Ensemble of NY

An interesting piece that popped up on my YT feed.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Cello Concerto, Symphony in G minor & Namouna

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157250


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, op. 44
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, op. 103

Stephen Hough, piano
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, conductor

2001, reissued 2010


----------



## haziz

sbmonty said:


> Barber: String Quartet Op. 11
> Quatuor Diotima


Of course nothing says American like a handgun!?


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Piano Concerto*
_Alan Feinberg - Nashville SO - Kenneth Schermerhorn_


----------



## haziz

On the commute to work this morning:

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_du Pre - LSO - Barbirolli_


----------



## haziz

*Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto*
_Veronica Jochum - Bamberger SO - Joseph Silverstein_


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Milanese Quartets (1773)

The Barchet Quartet

On Vox (New York, New York), from 1952


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4, BWV1066-1069

William Bennett (flute), Thurston Dart (continuo)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Merl

Possibly one of the dullest SQ discs I've ever had to endure and an hour of my life I'll never get back. A drudge of an American Quartet and the slowest, most boring performance of the Barber quartet ever committed to disc make this a CD from hell. Avoid.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lili Boulanger died at the age of 25, leaving behind her a small but significant collection of compositions. The longest and most important work here, _Clairières dans le ciel_, settings of the symbolist poet Francis Jammes, owe much to the songs of Debussy and Fauré, but Boulanger has her own voice and style.

It is well sung by Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, a high tenor who normally specialises in _haut-contre_ Baroque tenor roles, and his diction is crystal clear. The mezzo Sonia de Beaufort is less impressive in the _Quatre mélodies_, over-vibrant with occasional hardness on top.

Inbetween the two song cycles, the pianist Alain Jacquon, plays _Trois morceaux pour piano_ which are quite lovely.

A very interesting and enterprising collection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner from Celibidache's Munich days - the 6th symphony, one of the absolutely great performances among Celibiache's Bruckner recordings.


----------



## starthrower

I'm getting hooked on the violin concerto. Gil Shaham's recording is also excellent. And there's live concert by the BBC Symphony.


----------



## Biwa

Dreyer: Sonatas in C major, G minor and A minor
Détry: Sonata in C minor
Vivaldi: Sonata in A minor

Renata Duarte, recorder and oboe
Aline Zylberajch, harpsichord
Ricardo Rapoport, bassoon
Annabelle Luis, cello


----------



## haziz

*Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee*


----------



## jim prideaux

Bohm and the VPO.

Bruckner-8th Symphony.

Have not heard this recording for years but having so enjoyed the 7th earlier am now 'streaming' this! (I think that is the correct term)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy _ (1978)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Enthusiast said:


> Bruckner from Celibidache's Munich days - the 6th symphony, one of the absolutely great performances among Celibiache's Bruckner recordings.


Having heard Celibidache's 6th, other performances leave me unfulfilled now, especially the 1st movement, one of my favourite Bruckner movements.


----------



## Enthusiast

A Missa Solemnis from the top of the pile. Norrington is no longer the bad boy of Beethoven.


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony*
_Nashville SO - Kenneth Schermerhorn_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157253


*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*

Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, op. 48
Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, op. 83

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka, conductor

2003


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini's Stabat Mater is a lovely work and made all the more so by the lovely voice and artistry of Dorothee Mields. The record also includes Mozart's K 428 quartet and if I had had the time Mendelssohn's Salve Regina:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157256


*Joseph Haydn*

The London Symphonies, Vol. II
Nos. 93, 94, 97, 99, 100, 101

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1976-1982, compilation 1994


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Brahms symphonies no. 3&4. Man Bruno Walter is just soooo good


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Tchaikovsky
Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin & Orchestra in B minor, Op. 26
Jennifer Koh, violin
Odense Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Vedernikov*


----------



## Flamme

Join Petroc Trelawny live from Wensleydale as we begin our journey 'Along the River' from source to sea with local musicians and guests, as well as a visit to the source of the Ure, high on Lunds Fell in the Yorkshire Dales National Park.
Each morning Petroc will offer listeners the natural sounds of the riverside (a slow radio moment) and explore the rich cultural heritage of this important water course with live music, and local guests, bringing to life the stories of the communities who lived along the rivers Ure, Ouse and Humber.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xrjw


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I'm getting hooked on the violin concerto. Gil Shaham's recording is also excellent. And there's live concert by the BBC Symphony.


My reference recording is still Hahn/Wolff on Sony. For me, it doesn't get any better. I also like the Ehnes/Tovey on Onyx. I like Shaham generally, but I don't think he does too well in this concerto. He's better in the Korngold, however, from the same disc. I haven't listened to that Takezawa/Slatkin recording in years, so I don't remember it too well.


----------



## pmsummer

RÉSONANCE
*C.F. Abel - J.S. Bach - St. Colombe - De Machy - P. Hersant - Tobias Hume - C. Simpson - C. Christodoulou - G.I. Gurdjieff*
Nima Ben David - Viola da gamba
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Dvořák
Piano Trio No. 3 In F Minor, Op. 65
Smetana Trio*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
New York Phil.
Bernstein*










A stunning work rendered beautifully by Lenny and the New Yorkers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


What did you think? I received this recording not too long ago, but I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 10: Concertos, etc: featured soloists are Philippe Entremont, Charles Rosen, and Isaac Stern


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> What did you think? I received this recording not too long ago, but I haven't listened to it yet.





Neo Romanza said:


> What did you think? I received this recording not too long ago, but I haven't listened to it yet.


Love it. It's eclectic, agressive (rhythmic, percussive) - to the point where it sounds as if the whole symphony might devolve into absolute chaos in parts. I haven't been overly impressed with nordic composers, but Aho (a Finn) might be among the best living in the 21st century. *10/10*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> Love it. It's eclectic, agressive (rhythmic, percussive) - to the point where it sounds as if the whole symphony might devolve into absolute chaos in parts. I haven't been overly impressed with nordic composers, but Aho (a Finn) might be among the best living in the 21st century. *10/10*


Thanks for the feedback. Aho is my favorite living composer. His nod to tradition while breathing new life into it is inspiring for me.


----------



## haziz

First listen and first exposure to the composer. I am very impressed so far.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> My reference recording is still Hahn/Wolff on Sony. For me, it doesn't get any better. I also like the Ehnes/Tovey on Onyx. I like Shaham generally, but I don't think he does too well in this concerto. He's better in the Korngold, however, from the same disc. I haven't listened to that Takezawa/Slatkin recording in years, so I don't remember it too well.


Shaham re-recorded the Barber concerto 20 years later for his two volume, Violin Concertos Of The 1930s. I haven't heard the Hilary Hahn. I also like the Bernstein/ Isaac Stern recording. The entire Barber/Slatkin disc sounds great to my ears.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new acquired set:

*Bartók
Sonata No. 2 For Violin And Piano, Sz. 76, BB. 85
Gidon Kremer, Yuri Smirnov*


----------



## Neo Romanza

One further dip:

*Bartók
Sonata For Two Pianos And Percussion, Sz 110, BB 115
Dezső Ránki, Zoltán Kocsis, Ferenc Petz, József Marton*










I have to be careful here as Bartók is a composer who I'd end up listening to my whole collection if time allowed it.


----------



## strawa

*J. S. Bach
Two and Three part Inventions*
João Carlos Martins



haziz said:


> First listen and first exposure to the composer. I am very impressed so far.


I like her Trio in E minor, for flute, cello and piano (op. 45). Find it this year in an album with Kuhlau and Weber, by a trio called Mel Bonis. Then I looked for more chamber stuff and she have other very nice things in formations I'm very fond of, like de sextet (op. 40) and the nonet (op. 38).


----------



## mparta

starthrower said:


> Shaham re-recorded the Barber concerto 20 years later for his two volume, Violin Concertos Of The 1930s. I haven't heard the Hilary Hahn. I also like the Bernstein/ Isaac Stern recording. The entire Barber/Slatkin disc sounds great to my ears.


Slatkin's work in St. Louis in American music is some of the greatest ever done. Why that doesn't translate to other literature I do not know, but in Barber, Copland, Schumann, Piston et al he built a real machine in that orchestra.

But I heard them play the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra and it just did nothing, as do many of their recordings with a very good orchestra that sounds like tooth paste under his leadership in Bartok, Shostakovich et al. I think it's weird


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> One further dip:
> 
> *Bartók
> Sonata For Two Pianos And Percussion, Sz 110, BB 115
> Dezső Ránki, Zoltán Kocsis, Ferenc Petz, József Marton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful here as Bartók is a composer who I'd end up listening to my whole collection if time allowed it.


Downright dangerous. I decided to dip into Bluebeard's Castle just because I found it, got totally enchanted, went on to Wooden Prince, completely overwhelming, and I think it could happen again if I go on. Which is not a bad thing:cheers:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy _ (1972)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
The Noon Witch, Op. 108
The Wood Dove, Op. 110
The Hero's Song, Op. 111
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










While I have a preference for Neumann or Mackerras in these symphonic poems (sans _The Hero's Song_, which neither conductor recorded to my knowledge), I find Järvi to be rock solid and quite exciting. Has he awoken the forest gods with these performances? No, but I enjoy them for their straight-forwardness and robustness.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> Downright dangerous. I decided to dip into Bluebeard's Castle just because I found it, got totally enchanted, went on to Wooden Prince, completely overwhelming, and I think it could happen again if I go on. Which is not a bad thing:cheers:


Indeed not. Bartók is an absolute favorite of mine and I can certainly understand going down that rabbit hole. It's a great place to be.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Rostropovich - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tubin
Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Swedish RSO
Järvi*


----------



## Neo Romanza

I was going to follow-up Tubin's 1st with his _Music for Strings_, but then I read about the passing of this composer in May:

*Mägi
Vesper
Estonian National SO
Arvo Volmer*










Such a gorgeous work. My only hope is more of Mägi's music gets recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Works for Cello and Piano

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Northern Sinfonia, Lars Vogt, Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Summer Night, Op. 123
Philharmonia Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## GrosseFugue

For when you want your Vivaldi to be Big, Bold & Phenomenal. 
I've been particularly entranced by RV 235 and its ravishing, haunting Adagio.
So happy I took a chance on this and the recorded sound is sensational.


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Orchestral Music

Hasmik Hatsagortsian (soprano), Vardouhi Khachatrian (mezzo-soprano)

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Armenian Rhapsody, Op. 48
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Assya (Varsioba) I Wonder If It's Misfortune
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 2
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Jubilee March
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Mtsïri, Op. 54 - (Lermontov)
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 1, H. 117
Zemlinsky Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

J.C.Bach, Le Duc, Saint-George, Mozart - Orchestral works - Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## atsizat

The starting part is magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy Impressioniste

Jean-Guihen Qyeyras (soloist), Alexandre Tharaud (soloist), Jean-Guihen Queyras, Cédric Tiberghien (soloist), Isabelle Moretti and Gérard Caussé, Gérard Caussé and Isabelle Moretti, Philippe Bernold (soloist), Gerard Causse (soloist), Isabelle Moretti (soloist), Alain Planès (soloist), Claude Helffer.

Debussy: Arabesques (2)
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Debussy: D'un cahier d'esquisses
Debussy: En blanc et noir
Debussy: Estampes (3)
Debussy: Images oubliées (3) for piano
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Le petit nègre
Debussy: Rêverie
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber and piano works part five for either side of the grocery run.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.9 in A [_Kreutzer-Sonate_] op.47 (bet. 1802-04):










Piano Trio in D op.36, arr. of Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02):
Piano Trio in E-flat op.38, arr. of the Septet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and double bass op.20 (orig. bet. 1799-1800 - arr. 1803):
Variations on _"Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu"_ from Wenzel Müller's opera _Die Schwestern von Prag_ ['Piano Trio no.11'] for piano trio op.121a (c. 1803):










String Quartets nos.7-9 [_Rasumovsky_] op.59 (1806):


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Rossini, Stabat Mater
Myung-Whun Chung, Vienna Phil
Orgonasova, Bartoli, Gimenez & Scandiuzzi


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Classic recordings of the Brahms Piano Concertos.


----------



## haziz

*Respighi: Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, Roman Fiesta*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintets

Vladimír Ríha (clarinet)

Smetana Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_

View attachment 157266


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Quartets: Daniel Hope

Daniel Hope (violin), David Finckel (cello), Wu Han (piano) & Paul Neubauer (viola)


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu & Liszt*


----------



## Chilham

Enjoyed investing some time over the past week in Berlioz. On to Mendelssohn.










Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

André Previn

London Symphony Orchestra

Also having a mop-up today of some overtures and arias from early/mid-romantic opera:










Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov

José Serebrier

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Smetana: The Bartered Bride

Gianandrea Noseda

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Delibes: Lakmé

François-Xavier Roth

Les Siècles, Sabine Devieilhe, Marianne Crebassa

Verdi: Rigoletto - Constantine Orbelian - Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Nadine Sierra, Francesco Demuro, Andrea Mastroni, Oksana Volkova, Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra

Verdi: La Forza del Destino - Claudio Abbado - Berlin Philharmonic

Verdi: Il Trovotore - Antonio Pappano - Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu, Thomas Hampson, London Symphony Orchestra

Verdi: Falstaff - Claudio Abbado - Berlin Philharmonic, Bryn Terfel, Enrico Facini, Anthony Mee, Anatolij Kotscherga

Verdi: Don Carlo - Carlo Maria Giulini - Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Soloists

Suppé: Light Cavalry - Otmar Suitner - Staatskapelle Berlin

Strauss, J II: Die Fliedermaus - Herbert von Karajan - Wiener Philharmoniker

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann - Emmanuel Villaume - Anna Netrebko, Elīna Garanča, Prague Philharmonia, Prague Philharmonic Choir


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157267


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 1, op. 11
String Quarter No. 2, op. 22

Utrecht String Quartet

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Works for Cello and Piano

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Northern Sinfonia, Lars Vogt, Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Undying Flame" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky (Previn/Telarc)*


----------



## sbmonty

Debussy: Les Trois Sonates

Terrific recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

sbmonty said:


> Debussy: Les Trois Sonates
> 
> Terrific recording!


I had a completely different impression of this recording when I came across it a few weeks ago. Faust, Melnikov and Queyras are some of my favourite musicians playing today, but these performances left me with a sour feeling. The sonatas are some of my most beloved works, and I _hated_ this CD. Maybe I was having a bad day, but I felt awful while listening to this.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157270


*Bedřich Smetana*

String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

Pavel Haas Quartet

2015


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday it was Norrington's recording with the South West German Radio Symphony Orchestra - a fine and fairly traditional account - so today it is one of Gardiner's HIP performances. Lots of electricity in this live recording (so much more than Gardiner's studio recording) but some parts do sound a little rushed next to Norrington's recording.


----------



## George O

William Byrd (1539/40 or 1543-1623)

My Ladye Nevells Booke (1591)

Christopher Hogwood, virginal, Flemish harpsichord, Italian harpsichord, chamber organ

4-LP box set on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London, England), from 1976


----------



## Rogerx

1. Strauss; Metamorphosen for 23 Solo Strings/
2.Wagner Siegfried Idyll
3.Baremann Adagio for clarinet and strings in D flat (formerly attrib. Wagner) - Jack Brymer, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner
4. Schoenberg; Verklärte Nacht, Op.4

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Biwa

Christoph Förster: Horn Concerto [No. 1] in E flat major
Georg Philipp Telemann: Horn Concerto in D major, TWV 51
Johann Baptist Georg Neruda: Horn Concerto in E flat major
Leopold Mozart: Sinfonia da camera (Sinfonie in D major, VII)
Joseph Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob. VIId:3

Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan (conductor)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 13 in G Major, Op. 106, B. 192
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Biwa

George O said:


> William Byrd (1539/40 or 1543-1623)
> 
> My Ladye Nevells Booke (1591)
> 
> Christopher Hogwood, virginal, Flemish harpsichord, Italian harpsichord, chamber organ
> 
> 4-LP box set on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London, England), from 1976


I haven't played this recording in a while. I'll have to dig mine out.
Lovely photos of the instruments and flowers, by the way.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Symphonie de chambre, Op. 33
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Foster*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphony No. 2 in F♯ minor, Op. 16
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










A little review I wrote on this set -

it seems that Glazunov is sometimes unfairly treated like some kind of red-headed stepchild of the Russian Romantic Era. For me, I find him to be of equal to or even preferable in many ways to his teacher, Rimsky-Korsakov. He's clearly in the Late-Romantic tradition, but what I think makes Glazunov an attractive composer is his attention to the form and how he develops his ideas. There's a description of his style on Wikipedia where it was written that he had "Rimsky-Korsakov's orchestral virtuosity, Tchaikovsky's lyricism and Taneyev's contrapuntal skill." I this description is certainly true, but a deeper look into the composer reveals a unique voice separate to those composers. Glazunov was a composer that took me awhile to understand, because I didn't quite know where he was coming from stylistically. I believe the work that hooked me into his music was his 7th symphony (subtitled "Pastorale"). The slow movement, "Andante", is where I suddenly realized what he was all about from an emotional standpoint. I heard a yearning quality in this particular movement that actually finds it's way into many of his works. It's almost as if he let his guard down long enough to see who behind all of this orchestral technique --- there was a beating heart behind the music after all. This is all it took and now he's a favorite of mine and I have since enjoyed so many of his works from orchestral suites to concerti to ballets to chamber music, etc.

This set of symphonies recorded by Evgeny Svetlanov and the USSR State Symphony Orchestra, or is it the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra or is it the....anyway, you get the idea --- this orchestra changes its name each time a board member sneezes, is, for this listener, the finest set available. Svetlanov brings a deeper sense of wonderment and passion to Glazunov that is severely lacking in say Serebrier or Järvi. Not that these two conductors are 'bad', they are far from it, but I don't think they got inside the music like Svetlanov seems to have done. The way he develops and embellishes the musical lines --- one after another are, without a doubt, in a class of their own. The USSR State SO perform admirably well as Svetlanov seemed to have always had "play as if your lives depended on it" mantra happening each time stepped up to the podium. The fidelity of these recordings are quite good and I'd imagine only the most nit-picky audiophile would have something negative to say about it.

If you're looking for a set of Glazunov symphonies, then look no further than this Svetlanov set. As a supplementary set, I'd recommend Rozhdestvensky, but it seems his cycle is difficult to obtain these days. But, as always, let your ears be the judge and try out Serebrier and Järvi. I might actually revisit both of their sets and give them a fresh listen. Minds can change if one is open enough. Anyway, check out this set! Highly recommended!


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in London 1988-1990


----------



## Enthusiast

I have never been certain about these but I do like the 4th quartet.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is not terribly deep but it is sunny and spirited. And we could always use some of that, yes?


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Some parts of the world are getting too much sun these days.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Fairly recent music. I have long loved Maderna's oboe concertos (or at least when they are played as well as Holliger plays them):










This Mantovani record is still playing. It is newer to me but I greatly like it already.


----------



## Malx

I sometimes wonder if this thread emits some kind of pursuasive vibe that piggybacks on the interweb. I got the urge to play some Sibelius this afternoon and whilst playing the second disc I looked over the posts of the last few days to see that very composer featuring very prominently - weird, in a happy kind of way.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.* - from Symphonies box below.

*Sibelius, Symphony no 6 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*



















*ETA* time to squeeeze in a Cantata before my meal, it may not be Christmas but this music is great at anytime of the year.

*J S Bach, Cantata BWV91 'Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ' - Katherine Fuge (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), William Towers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent.

Grieg, Sibelius String Quartets. Emerson










Bach, Vivaldi: Magnificats. Savall










Shostakovich: Piano Quintet. String Quartet 3. Belcea










Schubert: String Quartets 14, 9. Chiaroscuro










Arensky: Piano Trios. Trio Carducci


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xsj3
Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Bernstein's Chichester Psalms.


----------



## Neo Romanza

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 157270
> 
> 
> *Bedřich Smetana*
> 
> String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
> String Quartet No. 2 in D minor
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet
> 
> 2015


A wonderful recording!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Looking at some of the reviews of these performances on the net, it would appear that they are much more admired on this side of the Atantic than in the US. Well, I tend to agree with those from over here. Aside from a slightly too deliberate tempo set by Walkter Süsskind in the last movement of the Sibelius, these are wonderful performances. One reviewer found the Brahms lacking in passion which I find somewhat unbelievable. This is a gorgeous performance, glowingly lyrical and full of restrained passion, one of the best I've heard. What a tragedy Neveu died so young.


----------



## starthrower

BBC Symphony on tracks 9-15

I bought this for the fine quartet but Dorati's Chronochromie is spectacular! Both recorded in the 1960s in superb sound. Now available on a budget Warner Classics re-issue.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Franz Schubert: Symphony No.4
> Günter Wand & the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester*
> 
> Günter Wand's substantial RCA box never disappoints with it's wealth of beautifully interpreted and performed music. I enjoy his Schubert a great deal, it is clear, energetic and elegant with power precisely where and when needed. The Orchestra play beautifully and are recorded fantastically.


*More from Günter Wand's large RCA Box:
Franz Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 5
Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.6 "Pastoral"*

This may be one of my favourite box sets.

As the weather was quite pleasant I listened to Schubert's Fifth and Beethoven' Sixth almost consecutively this afternoon.

My listening for this evening are Schubert's First and Second Symphonies from this set. I find Schubert's earlier Symphonies very enjoyable, more so than the Eighth and Ninth Symphonies - though there may be an element of fatigue influencing me here.

I'm really enjoying Günter Wand's approach to Schubert, it is as close to perfect for my tastes as I have heard. The earlier Symphonies sound just as alive and have as much commitment as the later, more significantly regarded works.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> BBC Symphony on tracks 9-15
> 
> I bought this for the fine quartet but Dorati's Chronochromie is spectacular! Both recorded in the 1960s in superb sound. Now available on a budget Warner Classics re-issue.


Also available in this box set, which is how I got it:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just put on the latest album of orchestral music by Magnus Lindberg. First piece is Aura from 1994. Lately I think he kind of mellowed down his music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shostakovich:
Symphony No. 13 in B flat major Op. 113 'Babi Yar'*
John Shirley-Quirk, bass
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Bavarian Radio Chorus
Kirill Kondrashin, cond.
Rec. 1980


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 39
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157275


*Richard Wagner*

Der Ring des Nibelungen
The Highlights

Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski

1980-1983, compilation 2013


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Also available in this box set, which is how I got it:


:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Recorded in Paris 1994


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> BBC Symphony on tracks 9-15
> 
> I bought this for the fine quartet but Dorati's Chronochromie is spectacular! Both recorded in the 1960s in superb sound. Now available on a budget Warner Classics re-issue.


I bought this for Dorati's spectacular Chronochromie, but the Quatuor Pour La Fin Du Temps is a fine bonus. All in excellent SQ.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Recorded in Paris 1994


Which is also available in this box, which is how I have it  -










I'm not a huge fan of Messiaen, but somehow I ended up with many box sets of his music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought this for Dorati's spectacular Chronochromie, but the Quatuor Pour La Fin Du Temps is a fine bonus. All in excellent SQ.


_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ is without a doubt my favorite Messiaen work. I'll have to revisit that performance.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Messiaen, but somehow I ended up with many box sets of his music.


I'm a huge fan of certain pieces but some others leave me dissatisfied. I haven't made it half way through his very long opera. I decided against the attractive looking Warner box because I don't have the appetite for that much piano music, and I've already got a box set of organ works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I'm a huge fan of certain pieces but some others leave me dissatisfied. I haven't made it half way through his very long opera. I decided against the attractive looking Warner box because I don't have the appetite for that much piano music, and I've already got a box set of organ works.


I love solo piano music and I think _some_ of Messiaen's works here are quite good. But, I'm like you, in that there's much I'm not taken with in his oeuvre. But there have been some remarkable discoveries once I dug much deeper and I suspect you will feel similarly.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


>


Did you enjoy the Herreweghe?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:

*Berlioz
Les Nuits D'Été, Op. 7
Véronique Gens, soprano
Opéra National de Lyon
Louis Langrée*










An absolute delight!


----------



## Red Terror

Finally, a composer employs the theremin in a way that doesn't remind me of cheesy 50's sci-fi movie soundtracks.


----------



## Bkeske

Georg Solti : Solti Edition Vol. 10 Symphonien. Going to listen to Solti's Bartók selections in this grand box set.

Bartók - Der Wunderbare Mandarin, Suite, Musik Für Schlaginstrumente, Schlagzeug Und Celesta, Konzert Für Orchester, Tanz-Suite für Orchester, & Violinkonzert Nr. 2 H-Moll, Sz 112….to start…all with the The London Philharmonic Orchestra.

DECCA 18 LP box set, German release 1981.

View attachment 157276


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> Did you enjoy the Herreweghe?


It was very good. Herreweghe and the orchestra also manage to clarify Schumann's occasionally dense orchestration, I suspect partly due to his period instrument background, although I believe the Antwerp SO is a modern instrument orchestra. It certainly deserves a better, and more attentive listening session by me in the near future; I was doing other things with the music in the background during most of it.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Villa-Lobos
Violin Sonata No. 3
Emmanuele Baldini, Pablo Rossi*










I have to say that I'm so relieved that these works have been recorded again and in great audio nonetheless unlike that Brilliant Classics release where the performances were good, but the reverb that drowned out the instruments was not. These performances sound rather good in this new recording. This particular sonata is Villa-Lobos at his most austere and it is hauntingly alluring.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Hallé
Barbirolli*










For years, Sibelius' 6th was elusive to me and I just couldn't figure it out. After awhile of not listening to --- skipping over it to listen to any of his other works, I sat down and listened to the Vänskä/Lahti SO performance, which was a part of _The Essential Sibelius_ set I bought, which I eventually gifted to a friend as I ended up buying all of _The Sibelius Edition_ box sets. This performance from Vänskä completely turned my ears around. Every Sibelius symphony is different, you never question who the composer is as the language is all his own. The 6th was lighter in mood and its emotions were more restrained. This could be looked at as perhaps his 'Pastoral' symphony. The music sort of just glides along as if being swept away by the wind and then it occurred to me that this "Cinderella" symphony as it was referred to in article I read, that this music is like a trail along side of a mountain in that while it could be potentially dangerous if you made an unwise step, the scenery along the way is breathtaking. This is what the 6th is like for me. While there is no doubt that there's something beneath the surface that isn't pleasant, the journey on that lone trail is truly rewarding.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets

CD4

Op.18 No4
OP.130
GrosseFuge OP133


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Piano Sonata In G, Op. 37, "Grande Sonate"
Viktoria Postnikova*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Africa, Symphony No. 2 & Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Laura Mikkola (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two Back-To-Back _Alexander Nevsky_ performances:


----------



## Rogerx

Gemmingen: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Kolja Lessing (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## 13hm13

Leopold van der Pals: Symphony No. 1

Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Marzio Conti conducts Malipiero

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti


----------



## Bourdon

WNvXXT said:


>


This is the finest recording,everything is well played ,when you listen you cannot say otherwise than confirm that this the way to perform it.very authoritive and sincere.
There is great unity in approach of all the perfomers,it's a classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Semele

Kathleen Battle (Semele), Marilyn Horne (Juno/Ino), Samuel Ramey (Cadmus/Somnus), John Aler (Jupiter), Michael Chance (Athamas), Neil Mackie (Apollo), Sylvia McNair (Iris)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, English Chamber Orchestra, John Nelson


----------



## Chilham

A dip into the album that started this whole thing off for me, and I still can't remember why I bought it:










Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Yo-Yo Ma, Itzhak Perlman, Emanuel Ax

Then will listen to both of these to decide which I prefer:










Mendelssohn: Octet

James Ehnes, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Erin Keefe, Andrew Wan, Augustin Hadelich, Cynthia Phelps, Richard O'Neill, Robert DeMaine, Edward Arron










Mendelssohn: Octet

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Stravinsky, Orpheus; Danses Concertantes
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not big on Brahms and conseqeuntly I have only a small collection of Brahms works, which I'm working through at the moment. Boult's 1970s cycle of the symphonies have always been considered reliable, if not particularly revelatory. This Disky issue of the original EMI recordings was a gift from one of the British promoters of the label and is my only recording of the symphonies. I think I used to have Karajan's earlier DG cycle on LP.

Anyway they fill a gap in my collection well enough. Today I'm listening to the first two discs, which inlclude the first two symhonies, the Tragic Overture, St Antony Variations and Janet Baker sublime in the Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Two Back-To-Back _Alexander Nevsky_ performances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Svetlanov's is one of my favourite recordings of Nevsky - an all round fine disc.


----------



## Flamme

Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to today's starter.

1100 Essential Five - the second of our picks of Hilary Hahn's finest recordings.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xsz3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1808):










Piano Trio no.5 in D [_Ghost_] op.70 no.1 (1808):
Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):










String Quartet no.10 in E-flat [_Harp_] op.74 (1809):
String Quartet no.11 in F minor op.95 (1810):


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_

My Sibelius streak continues, although I am less familiar with his 6th and 4th symphonies than I am with the others.


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> It was very good. Herreweghe and the orchestra also manage to clarify Schumann's occasionally dense orchestration, I suspect partly due to his period instrument background, although I believe the Antwerp SO is a modern instrument orchestra. It certainly deserves a better, and more attentive listening session by me in the near future; I was doing other things with the music in the background during most of it.


It's funny. I am a big Herreweghe fan but found his Schumann rather boring when I listened to it. Perhaps I should try again.


----------



## haziz

*Fanny Mendelssohn: String Quartet in E flat major*
_Musica Vitae_

This sounds like a re-arrangement for small string orchestra. I will need to come back and re-listen to the original quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

- La Marseillaise & Other Favorites
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I wasn't sure about posting this again as nobody liked it last time I posted it (I try not to post music that won't be of interest) but I listened to it this morning and it is worth recording that I am loving the Boccherini Stabat Mater and Dorothee Mields wonderful singing in it (which was what I bought it for originally).


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157283


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 11

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Les Violons du Roy
Bernard Labadie, conductor

2013


----------



## haziz

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 157283
> 
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> 
> Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4, and 11
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> Les Violons du Roy
> Bernard Labadie, conductor
> 
> 2013


I had almost forgotten that Haydn had written some piano and or keyboard concertos. I should probably visit them. I really should listen to Haydn a bit more, he is one of my most neglected composers, certainly the most neglected of the major composers.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Mostly Barber ...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157284


*Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky*

String Quartet No. 3, op. 30
Children's Album, op. 39

Utrecht String Quartet

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes

Fazil Say (piano)


----------



## strawa

Frequently seeing this ensemble in the thread, but never heard them. Beginning with a favorite of mine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Emperor Quartet*


----------



## starthrower

I'm giving the symphonies a listen because it's been too long. My Naxos set is packed away so I grabbed this Vox Box. A collection of digital recordings from the late 80s. Also includes the Adagio For Strings, Essay No.1, Scene from Shelley, and Overture To The School For Scandal.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Georg Linike:

Concerto in F major for 2 Oboes, Violin, strings & basso continuo
Sonata in G minor for Violin, Oboe & basso continuo
Sonata a 3 in B-flat major for Oboe, Bassoon & basso continuo
Sonata (Mortorium) in E-flat major a 5 for Trumpet, Oboe, Flute, Bassoon & basso continuo
Sonata in F major for Oboe & basso continuo
Sonata a 3 in D major for Flute, Oboe & basso continuo
Sonata a 3 in G major for 2 Oboes and basso continuo
Concerto in B-flat major for Oboe, strings & basso continuo

Concert Royal Köln


----------



## advokat

FLAC downloads from Prestomusic. When you cannot get the stuff that you want from Amazon.


----------



## haziz

*Joseph Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 in D Major*
_Friedrich Gulda - Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra - Hans Müller-Kray_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
String Sextet in A, Op. 48, B. 80
Panocha Quartet with Josef Klusoň and Michal Kaňka*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Ileana Cotrubas, Helen Watts, Robert Tear, John Shirley-Quirk

The Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## starthrower

Another composer of two fine symphonies. Somehow I ended up with several versions but I usually listen to Tortelier for these works and the Erato box set for the other pieces.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Listening to an impressive violin concerto by Dalibor Vačkář, a 20th century Czech composer previously unknown to me









Václav Snítil, soloist, with the Prague Symphony Orchestra conducted by Libor Pešek.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rossini's evergreen overtures followed by Tchaikovsky's 3rd suite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
La bagarre, H. 155
Brno Philharmonic Orchestra
Petr Vronský*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## haziz

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1*
_Moscow State Symphony Orchestra - Veronika Dudarova_

First listen and first exposure to this composer. Sounds great! In my opinion this music certainly deserves greater exposure, play and recording.


----------



## haziz

Late romantic music by a Russian composer (and student of Rimsky-Korsakov) with a whiff of "exotic" music/atmosphere, however genuine or inauthentic. What's not to like!


----------



## Neo Romanza

And the Barbirolli Sibelius-a-thon ensues:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## Merl

Ahhh, thats better.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Yesterday and this morning I was focused on these two recordings filled with masterpieces


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Two very contrasted works that were avant garde a couple of decades ago.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Hindemith*

Symphony "Mathis der Maler"


----------



## Neo Romanza

A trio of first _Piano Concertos_ from these recordings:


----------



## ando

*Scandinavian Music Grieg/Sibelius/Nielsen/Dag Wiren* 
*The Academy of St. Martin In The Fields
Neville Marriner*

Wonderful playing and sound from the legendary tandem of St. Martin & Marriner. I'm listening to the remastered (enhanced) edition, CD #43 from the Academy's 60th Anniversary Box Set, which includes their performance of Grieg's Holberg Suite which the original Argo lp (posted above) did not. The *YouTube Music* edition includes the new additions, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


>


Shchedrin's _Carmen-Suite_ is a hoot. I've always liked Respighi's _Pini di Roma_ as well. What did you think of these performances?


----------



## Mark Dee

This is a real treat - Act I tonight, the rest in the coming days...


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Viola Sonata, Op. 147
Lawrence Power, Simon Crawford-Phillips*


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd Symphony.

Kubelik and the BPO.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony no. 9
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Piston
Symphony No. 2
BSO
Tilson Thomas*


----------



## mparta

Martha Argerich playing Beethoven op. 101. I didn't know this existed. There's a Waldstein also on YouTube






Good lord it's fantastic. This is a finger breaking piece as anyone who's tried will attest. And her sense of style, the clarity and purity of what she does is fantastic. But then why wouldn't it be?

Have to practice.

That's the Claudio Arrau story, his mother and he went to Horowitz debut (I think). They left, she said "you'd better practice".

Or some such:lol:


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Shchedrin's _Carmen-Suite_ is a hoot. I've always liked Respighi's _Pini di Roma_ as well. What did you think of these performances?


I loved the Carmen Suite. I have always found the Shchedrin/Bizet suite to be a "fun" piece and frankly unless the orchestra and conductor totally butcher it, I am almost bound to enjoy it. I did thoroughly enjoy listening to this recording. The other recording of the work I sometimes listen to is the one by the Russian National Orchestra conducted by Pletnev, but I have not listened to that recording in a while. The Pines of Rome sounded suitably atmospheric but left less of an impression.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## Rmathuln

*Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar Suite*
English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard, cond.
Rec. 1979


----------



## Rmathuln

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Piston
> Symphony No. 2
> BSO
> Tilson Thomas*


Possibly the best record MTT ever made.
At least the "record" the cover is from.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:










Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rmathuln said:


> Possibly the best record MTT ever made.


Hmmm...it's a great recording, but there are several candidates here I'd imagine, but I know you wrote 'possibly' which leaves it open for debate. 

Two of my favorite MTT recordings:


----------



## haziz

Still the best recording of *Brahms*' delightful orchestrated version of his *Hungarian Dances*. The players of the *Budapest Symphony Orchestra* are clearly having fun playing this music.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: King Christian II Suite Op. 27*
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, cond.
Rec.1983

*Part of CD #4 from:







*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Dmitri Kitayenko_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - John Sheppard - Robert White - Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov, Philippe Entremont, André Watts, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein; Seiji Ozawa ‎- Piano Concertos No. 2 & No. 3

1-3 recorded in Brooklyn, February 3, 1960
4-6 recorded in New York City, October 1, 1969


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Tchaikovsky: Symphony 5, Serenade for Strings
Ormandy/Philadelphia


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Jokamies (Everyman), Op. 83
Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo-soprano), Pauli Pietilainen (organ), Sauli Tiilikainen (baritone), Petri Lehto (tenor), Leena Saarenpaa (piano)
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Lahti Chamber Choir
Osmo Vänskä*










Here's yet another example of a work that never gets discussed. I'd rank this at near top-drawer Sibelius. It's kind of an unusually structured work, but I think in its entirety, it adds up to a pleasing whole.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios

Complete Chamber Music Vol. 8

Pierre Fouchenneret (violin), François Salque (cello), Éric Le Sage (piano)

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 7 In B Minor, Op. 24
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Spring Song & Suite from 'Belshazzar's Feast'

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Gothos

Disc 7
John Sheppard-Missa Cantate


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini & Sarasate

Itzhak Perlman

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Paganini: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in E flat
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Bartók, Liszt

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, Op. 1, BB36a, Sz. 26
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
Brahms: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 No. 1
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano), Candida Thompson (leader)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Recorded: 2018-05
Recording Venue: MCO Studio, Hilversum

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit' (Actus tragicus)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Das Orgelbüchlein


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Rogerx said:


> Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


Is Nelsons' Bruckner as good as his Shostakovich?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber works part seven. Prior to this I had been saying 'chamber and piano works' - this was a mistake as before part one I decided to leave the piano works for another time. If anybody spotted my goof then my apologies for any confusion.

Piano Trio no.7 in B-flat [_Archduke_] op.97 (1811):
_Allegretto_ ['Piano Trio no.8'] in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812):










Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812):










_Drei Equale_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):










Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815):
Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):










Fugue for in D for string quintet op.posth.137 (1817):
String Quintet in C-minor op.104 - arr. of Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (orig. bet. 1793-95- arr. 1817):


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Hilary Hahn, Paris









Seeing what all the fuss is about.

Edit: the fuss has been sighted


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3. Symphonies 3 & 4


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Sibelius
> Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
> Hallé
> Barbirolli*


The 7th is my favourite from that set - and possibly my favourite 7th overall.


----------



## haziz

*Louise Farrenc: Symphony No. 3*
_Insula Orchestra - Laurence Equilbey_


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> *Louise Farrenc: Symphony No. 3*
> _Insula Orchestra - Laurence Equilbey_


We have a remarkable similar taste .:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Tianwa Yang (violin), Gabriel Schwabe (cello)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Antoni Wit


----------



## haziz

*Louise Farrenc: Symphony No. 1*
_Insula Orchestra - Laurence Equilbey_


----------



## Rogerx

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Is Nelsons' Bruckner as good as his Shostakovich?


For me personally : Yes, that said, I like Bruckner more .


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Quartets 1-2 & 3

Christoph Eschenbach piano
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Bridge, String Quartet No 3 - Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"

Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's Choral from this set










I was not really a fan of Norrington's first Beethoven set (with the London Classical Players) but this set is just wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins & Kleine Dreigroschenmusik

Julia Migenes (Anna), Robert Tear (Brother 1), Stuart Kale (Brother 2), Alan Opie (Father), Roderick Kennedy (Mother)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite recording of the Nutcracker Suite - I feel the Nutcracker is the Tchaikovsky ballet which is actually greatly to be preferred in suite form - and one of my two favourite Tchaikovsky 4s (the other being Mravinsky's). Of course, there are many fine Tchaik 4s but those two are just exceptional.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157327


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Symphonies Nos. 29, 31, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41
Requiem
Adagio & Fugue

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

2003, 2008, 2010; compilation 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Orff: Carmina Burana

Christiane Oelze, David Kuebler & Simon Keenlyside

Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Vasks

*Kalliwoda - Concert Overture #17 (Willens/cpo)
Smetana - Festive Symphony (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## strawa

*Britten*
Young Apollo, op. 16
Double concerto for violin & viola
Two Portraits for string orchestra
Sinfonietta, op. 01 (version for small orchestra)
_Nicolai Lugansky, Gidon Kremer, Yuri Bashmet, Kent Nagano & Hallé Orchestra_


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" / Symphony No. 4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kreisler jr

Enthusiast said:


> Probably my favourite recording of the Nutcracker Suite - I feel the Nutcracker is the Tchaikovsky ballet which is actually greatly to be preferred in suite form -


But all the good stuff is missing from the standard suite! It is almost only the divertimento of the "kingdom of sweets" from the second act, almost nothing else. I think there are hardly any other suites that are such a distortion by selection compared with the whole piece...


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

Kreisler jr said:


> But all the good stuff is missing from the standard suite! It is almost only the divertimento of the "kingdom of sweets" from the second act, almost nothing else. I think there are hardly any other suites that are such a distortion by selection compared with the whole piece...


Yes but I don't particularly warm to the ballet as pure music - I greatly prefer Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty - whereas I love the suite as a fine piece of music.


----------



## Enthusiast

I tend to prefer later Verdi but this is a fine opera for all that.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

We were blessed with Carter's long life! He had mellowed somewhat in his later works but the quality of the inspiration is undimmed. This is a wonderful record.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Rococco Variations*

Leonard Rose on cello.


----------



## Malx

A new addition.
*Schumann, Symphonies Nos 1 & 3 - RLPO, Marek Janowski.*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major Op. 77*
Itzhak Perlman, violin
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Willem van Otterloo, cond.
Rec 1972

*Part of CD # 069 FROM:










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G6N4GLO/
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

This Stravinsky/Haitink recording is as good as his Debussy and Ravel ,great performance.

*L'oiseau de Feu*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor Op. 5*
Anatol Ugorski, piano
Rec. 1996

*PART OF CD #21 FROM:







*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Brahms: 10 Intermezzi*
Glenn Gould, piano
Rec. 1960









*CD #11 FROM:*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various chamber part eight of eight for tonight, possibly finishing tomorrow morning. Just the late quartets left - what a great way to end.

String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (bet. 1823-24):
String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132 (bet. 1823-25):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (bet. 1825-26):
_Große Fuge_ in B-flat for string quartet op.133 (bet. 1825-26):
String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1826):
String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (1826)


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton & Stravinsky*

Violin Concertos


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: 
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C# minor Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major Op. 53 'Waldstein'*
Vladimir Horowitz, piano
Rec. 1956







*

CD #18 FROM:










*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xth0








Join Petroc Trelawny live in and around York Minster in the historic city of York with local guests and musicians.

Each morning Petroc will offer listeners the natural sounds of the riverside (a slow radio moment) and explore the rich cultural heritage of this important water course with live music, and local guests, bringing to life the stories of the communities who lived along the rivers Ure, Ouse and Humber.


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## senza sordino

Grieg Violin Sonatas 1, 2 and 3. Lovely









Halvorsen and Nielsen Violin Concerti, Svendsen Romance. Very enjoyable









Sibelius Symphonies 2 and 3 (Disk Two)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Played this on a dreary, rainy afternoon with lots of work to do. Helped wonderfully to refocus my mind and plug me into timeless beauty. There are some amazingly complex and surprisingly upbeat polyphonic pieces on here. Palestrina, Josquin, Lassus, Byrd, Tallis, Victoria, and more.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Neeme Järvi conducts Dvořák - Cello Concerto B Minor Op.104 & Waldesruhe For Cello And Orc. The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra W/Frans Helmerson cello. BIS 1983 Sweden

View attachment 157339


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest repress, guessing mid-60's per the label (?).

View attachment 157340


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Sonatas & Variations

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Dejan Lazié (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in music by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Bkeske

Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986

View attachment 157343


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

starthrower said:


>


Gorgeous! That easily takes the prize for best harp concerto I've heard. I love Current Listening discoveries like this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Pieces, Op. 72
Postnikova*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Gorgeous! That easily takes the prize for best harp concerto I've heard. I love Current Listening discoveries like this.


What about the Ginastera _Harp Concerto_ and Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_? Do you know these concerti?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> The 7th is my favourite from that set - and possibly my favourite 7th overall.


I love all the performances, but, yes, the 7th does sound amazing under Sir John. I just wished he conducted more of the tone poems, incidental music and the _Violin Concerto_. I'd imagine him completely nailing _Tapiola_ for example.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Neo Romanza said:


> What about the Ginastera _Harp Concerto_ and Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_? Do you know these concerti?


I know the Alwyn, and it doesn't do much for me, but I'll have to check out the Ginastera. Thanks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I know the Alwyn, and it doesn't do much for me, but I'll have to check out the Ginastera. Thanks!


My pleasure. I'd also check out Villa-Lobos' as well, but this concerto is dire need of modern recording, then there's Debussy's _Danse sacrée et danse profane_, which I'm not sure if this qualifies as a 'harp concerto,' but it's the closest he got to one and I LOVE this work, but Debussy is a personal favorite of mine. He's one of two composers with whom I have a framed portrait hanging on the wall in my room (the other being Ravel).


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Symphonic Poems

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestre de Paris, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Symphony no.1 in B flat major op.38 "Spring"

Symphony no.2 in C major op.61


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Sonates pour alto et piano, Zwei Gesänge (Intégrale musique de chambre), Vol. 5

Live

Éric Le Sage, Lise Berthaud, Sarah Laulan


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Merl

Superbly recorded and a real grower.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've come to the end of my mini Brahms odyssey and realise I started and finished with what are, along with the _Alto Rhapsody_ my favourite Brahms works, the Violin Concerto and _Ein deutsches Requiem_.

This classic Klemperer recording comes with a host of memories and harks back to a different era of music making. No doubt younger listeners will have more modern favourites, but this one still does it for me. I don't quite know how to express it, but there was a sort of honesty and integrity about making records back in those days, when the release of each new album, both in the pop and classical world, was considered an event. I think we've lost some of that in the digital/streaming age.


----------



## Dimace

Let us start our (very hot) WE with a collection of the extra class:* Weller Quartet (Decca 2005) and its 1964-70 recordings.* Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms, Shostakovich, Schubert, Berg and everything wants the classical quartets friend to be happy. Excellent performances (what else, we are speaking for one of the best quartets in the history of music) and good sound. (8xCDs) Lovely set of which I have heard the Beethoven's SQ and I'm elated.


----------



## Dimace

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've come to the end of my mini Brahms odyssey and realise I started and finished with what are, along with the _Alto Rhapsody_ my favourite Brahms works, the Violin Concerto and _Ein deutsches Requiem_.
> 
> This classic Klemperer recording comes with a host of memories and harks back to a different era of music making. No doubt younger listeners will have more modern favourites, but this one still does it for me. I don't quite know how to express it, but there was a sort of honesty and integrity about making records back in those days, when the release of each new album, both in the pop and classical world, was considered an event. I think we've lost some of that in the digital/streaming age.


Excellent choice, although I believe the '64 Karajan's recording (Janowitz, Waechter) is (still) playing without opponent. Beloved sacred work (not a classical Requiem for me, but this is another matter) full of grace and hope. Schönes WE, mein Freund!


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart
Symphonies Nos. 35-41
Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Handel: Overtures
Karl Richter, London Philharmonic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dimace said:


> Excellent choice, although I believe the '64 Karajan's recording (Janowitz, Waechter) is (still) playing without opponent. Beloved sacred work (not a classical Requiem for me, but this is another matter) full of grace and hope. Schönes WE, mein Freund!


I've read good things about that Karajan recording, but I do prefer the soloists on the Klemperer (I've never been a big Janowitz fan) and, as I said, it is indelibly wound up with a host of memories for me, so unlikely to find a competitor.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Clifford Curzon - LPO - Sir Adrian Boult_


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Dixit Dominus

Trevor Pinnock

Arleen Auger, Lynne Dawson, Diana Montague, Leigh Nixon, Simon Birchall, Orchestra of Westminster Abbey, Simon Preston, The Choir Of Westminster Abbey










Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (Highlights)

William Christie

Les Arts Florissants

And another compare and contrast exercise:










Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor

John Eliot Gardiner

Viktoria Mullova, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique










Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor

Vladimir Ashkenazy

James Ehnes, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Heifetz - RCA Victor SO - Hendl_

In this new-fangled stereo thing.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

*L'histoire du soldat*

Jean Cocteau
Peter Ustinov
Jean-Marie Fertey
Anne Tonietti

*Symphony de Psaumes*


----------



## Enthusiast

This morning.

Why not? It works really well.










The first disk:


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> This morning.
> 
> *Why not? It works really well.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first disk:


Indeed,I have this old LP


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sticking with Ludo - various orchestral works and vocal/choral works with orchestra part one for this afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (1795 - rev. by 1800):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19 (bet. 1797-99 - rev. by 1801):










_Romance no.2_ in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798): ***










(*** played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)

Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (by 1800):










Music for the ballet _The Creatures of Prometheus_ for orchestra op.43 (1801):


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> Excellent choice, although I believe the '64 Karajan's recording (Janowitz, Waechter) is (still) playing without opponent. Beloved sacred work (not a classical Requiem for me, but this is another matter) full of grace and hope. Schönes WE, mein Freund!


I think the best of all possible worlds is the von Karajan video, which has Janowitz and Van Dam, to my ear peerless singers in reportory like this.
I have not achieved, after quite a few decades, the ability to tolerate Fischer-Dieskau, so that settles it for me. My idiosyncracy considering his monumental reputation, but I just can't do it.
This is a piece that doesn't play itself, but the grandeur is so overwhelming that it's hard to make it fail, however one puts those two considerations together. I also think a VPO/Haitink performance is very fine, requires a little more listening as I have read some listeners find it understated, which is probably a common hit on Haitink. It's an interesting phenomenon, really applies to Klemperer and the English, and I think I do it with Haitink, some more extended exposure reveals virtues that casual listening might not find. I never hear anything in Klemperer that I don't find better done elsewhere, but he so dominates the English critical press because of his presence in London in the heyday of classical recording there that he will continue to make the list. Someone could think about the English/German relationship in relation to this music after the war, but that's another thread entirely. I think Klemperer was their "good German" and that was no small thing in retrieving that artistic legacy.


----------



## mparta

Well.....

I got nothing out of this on a first listening except disorientation. Very odd music, I guess needs a few more go's, but not particularly rewarding. The Caplet was even more underwhelming than the Debussy, and the Schmidt as I find much Schmidt, skillful and heavy.

And that will almost certainly require revision, but just saying.... for anyone who knows the Debussy especially and finds it attractive.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 10


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, The Seasons (Spring) - Barbara Bonney (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Coach G

As of recently I'm listening to some selections from the RCA/Gold Seal _Toscanini Collection_ featuring Arturo Toscanini with the NBC Symphony Orchestra:



































1. *Mozart*: _Le nozze di Figaro Overture_; _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_; _Bassoon Concerto_ (w/Leonard Sharrow, bassoon); _Divertimento #15_
2. *Mozart*:_Symphony #39, 40 & 41 "Jupiter"_
3. *Rossini*: _Overtures_ to _The Italian Girl in Algiers_; _Il Signor Bruschino_; _Barber of Seville_; _Cinderella_; _Thieving Magpie_; _Siege of Corinth_; _William Tell_
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #7 "Leningrad"_
5. *Wagner*: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_; _Dawn_; _Duet_ (w/Helen Traubel & Lauritz Melchior); _Siegfried's Rhine Journey_; _Siegfried's Death and Funeral March_; _Brunnhilde's Immolation_ (w/Helen Traubel) from Gotterdammerung

Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra

After Toscanini built a reputation in Europe as _numero uno_ in the world of classical music; RCA created the NBC Symphony Orchestra in 1937 just for Toscanini's own usage; so that between 1937 and 1954, the NBC Symphony Orchestra recordings provided the world with the most coherent record of Toscanini's musical vision in regards to sound technology which, although a bit tinny, is still fairly listenable given repeated upgrades in remastering. Many of the very fine musicians of the NBC orchestra were Jewish refugees from World War II era Europe. The sound created by Toscanini is one of brisk tempos, bouncy accents, and smooth execution. And contrary to those who might criticize Toscanini for being a "time-keeper" (was it Furwangler who made that accusation?) or somehow detached from the music; these recordings actually reveal a level of passion. No one who ever heard or read about Toscanini's famous temper tantrums can deny that he was a man of great passion!

Our menu starts with Mozart and Rossini which reveals a spirit of mevement that might foreshadow the HIP movement that was to blossom some twenty to thirty years after Toscanini's retirement. While Dmitry Shostakovich himself derided Toscanini's style in the controversial second-hand memoir _Testimony_; Toscanini's wartime recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #7 Leningrad_ reveals Toscanini's solidarity with the Allied forces and the Russian people during the Nazi attack of the Soviet Union; and Toscanini's is still a wonderful achievement given the length of Shostakovich's mammoth work. We end with Wagner and a very lyrical interpretation of the bleeding chunks from _The Ring_. For decades; and during the entire era of the Golden Age of Classical Music recordings; Toscanini was the gold standard. While that standard has been challenged by musicians and critics, Toscanini's legacy can't be ignored or dismissed and you can't get better timing as Toscanini never skips a beat.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto has been my favorite concerto (possibly my favorite piece of CM) for over thirty years since I first heard it. I usually can't bear the old old recordings, and this one sounds pretty bad, but it's great to hear the man himself play my favorite work. It's interesting how different his interpretation is from the countless others I either have or heard.

On a side note: if the composer blows a note does that count as a revision? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Baker
New Philharmonia
Barbirolli*

From this set:


----------



## Vasks

_Vintage Vincent_

*D'Indy - Fantaisie sur un vieil air de Ronde francaise, Op. 99 (Bourdoncle/Doron)
D'Indy - Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano, Op. 29 (Drinkall, Baker & West/Klavier)
D'Indy - Poeme des Rivages, Op. 77 (Gamba/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn piano trios -


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before heading out:

*Lyadov
The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## mparta

BlackAdderLXX said:


> View attachment 157357
> 
> 
> Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto has been my favorite concerto (possibly my favorite piece of CM) for over thirty years since I first heard it. I usually can't bear the old old recordings, and this one sounds pretty bad, but it's great to hear the man himself play my favorite work. It's interesting how different his interpretation is from the countless others I either have or heard.
> 
> On a side note: if the composer blows a note does that count as a revision? Asking for a friend.


I agree, once you've heard him play you end up asking yourself what so many others are doing, despite masterful performances. They seem to miss the elegance of his intent, perhaps because it's just so bloody difficult. I think the moderns for whom I have some affection are Pletnev (underrated if ever listed as anything but top of the line, in the line of the greatest) and pick your Argerich recording. I was fortunate to hear her play with the Philadelphia Orchestra at Carnegie. And the wacky thing is that I was blown away by the Prokofiev until she played that Scarlatti repeated note sonata as an encore. That's what I really remember


----------



## Bourdon

*François Couperin*


----------



## ELbowe

This CD just in ...wonderful sound and exciting works!


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back I was playing this disc very regularly. I really like it. Is it great programming or a distinct work? One review quoted by Presto Classical says


> Three Machaut settings, two ballades and the famous Hoquetus David, are sung with great poise by the Hilliard Ensemble and interleaved with Holliger's paraphrases for three violas, which use the procedures of the originals to create a music of fragile harmonics and buzzing dissonances.


 But the CD as a whole presents a wonderful journey.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Music that immediately appeals, an excellent choice for this moment. I feel strongly intertwined with this music :angel:


----------



## Enthusiast

After the sobriety of the Machaut/Holliger record ... Harry Partch


----------



## atsizat

Universal Sadness


----------



## Bourdon

*Martinů*

Symphony No.2 & 6


----------



## Red Terror

With all the exceptional music I've discovered (and own), I keep thinking there couldn't possibly be another composer who could enrapture me as Bartók. Lo and behold...


----------



## Malx

A good part of the day was spent cutting grass and tidying the garden (with suitably red forehead as proof).
So not much listening done, but here is what I squeezed in.

*Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker (excerpts) - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Antal Dorati.*

*Chopin, 24 Preludes Op 28 - Geza Anda.*


----------



## ando

*C.P.E. Bach Keyboard Sonatas * (2010, Hyperion)
*Danny Driver, piano
*
Fine interpretation of 5 piano sonatas from Carl Philipp, three from "the Prussian" group and two later, less formal examples. The first of a 2 volume disc from Hyperion.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bohm and the VPO-Bruckner 8th.....

earlier, Brahms 4th performed by Kleiber and the VPO.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Franz Schubert - Symphonies nrs. 1, 3 & 4
Royal Flemish Philharmonic - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## mparta

My first listen to a disc from my newly acquired set. Took a long time to find an offer that was reasonable.

Fantastic, I think very much a "here's how it goes", no special pleading necessary. The sound breaks up in the loud passages in the last movement of the 6th, but not a big deal. Many felicitous details that seem intrinsic rather than pasted on.

And for once, whether it's the conductor's intention or the recording, the timpanist sounds like he's trying to beat his way through the floor at the end of the 10th. As it should:trp:

Looking forward to wending my way through the box, great music, should be instructive as well.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is just too much fun.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Disc 2 now with Beethoven piano quartet no. 3. Didn't know he made piano quartets! Work without opus no. 36. I learned something today


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> My first listen to a disc from my newly acquired set. Took a long time to find an offer that was reasonable.
> 
> Fantastic, I think very much a "here's how it goes", no special pleading necessary. The sound breaks up in the loud passages in the last movement of the 6th, but not a big deal. Many felicitous details that seem intrinsic rather than pasted on.
> 
> And for once, whether it's the conductor's intention or the recording, the timpanist sounds like he's trying to beat his way through the floor at the end of the 10th. As it should:trp:
> 
> Looking forward to wending my way through the box, great music, should be instructive as well.


Congratulations,in this case I made a download,the prices I see are.....


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## haziz

Earlier today on the commute to and from work:
*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Lang Lang - Chicago SO - Barenboim_


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 4* 'Sinfonie Naïve'
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157365


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte
Highlights

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

2006, reissued 2014


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic' (1881 ver. - Haas)
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> Congratulations,in this case I made a download,the prices I see are.....


Yes, there's one on Amazon for $700. I have no idea what that's about. I just kept checking and one day a fresh set for $10/disc showed up, grabbed it. Just a bit more than the download, but gives me a little more freedom I think. probably should have done the download, where to put such a big box:lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 35 & 38

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Leningrad PO - Mravinsky_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos 13-15-17
Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157366


*Modest Mussorgsky*

Night on Bald Mountain
The Destruction of Sennacherib
"Salammbô" Chorus of Priestesses
"Oedipus in Athens" Chorus of People in the Temple
Joshua
Pictures at an Exhibition

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
1994


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Christian Ferras, violin
Berliners
Karajan*










A stunning performance of this oft-recorded masterwork.


----------



## WVdave

Martha Argerich
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado
Chopin; Piano Concerto No.1/Liszt; Piano Concerto No.1
Deutsche Grammophon - 449 719-2, CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, US, 1996.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> My first listen to a disc from my newly acquired set. Took a long time to find an offer that was reasonable.
> 
> Fantastic, I think very much a "here's how it goes", no special pleading necessary. The sound breaks up in the loud passages in the last movement of the 6th, but not a big deal. Many felicitous details that seem intrinsic rather than pasted on.
> 
> And for once, whether it's the conductor's intention or the recording, the timpanist sounds like he's trying to beat his way through the floor at the end of the 10th. As it should:trp:
> 
> Looking forward to wending my way through the box, great music, should be instructive as well.


I bought this set years ago, but not in that iteration, but this one:










Looking via Amazon, eBay and some others, yes, this Kondrashin set (no matter what iteration you look at) is not cheap and incredibly expensive. The Rozhdestvensky set is also rather a rarity to find as well (also on Melodiya). Anyway, I think Kondrashin's is one of the finest Shostakovich available. I rank him with Rozhdestvensky and Haitink (my other two favorites in terms of complete symphony sets). I'm glad you found a copy and enjoy!


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Loboso
Fantasia for Soprano Saxophone and Chamber Orchestra
John Harle, soprano saxophone
ASMF
Marriner*










Such a gorgeous work and it's a work I return to from time to time as I find it difficult to resist its charms.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Humoreske & Piano Sonata Op. 11

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 8

John Sheppard-The Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Trio Op. 63 & Piano Quartet Op. 8

Clemens Hagen (cello), Irena Grafenauer (flute), Vadim Sakharov (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Vadim Sacharow (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> My first listen to a disc from my newly acquired set. Took a long time to find an offer that was reasonable.
> 
> Fantastic, I think very much a "here's how it goes", no special pleading necessary. The sound breaks up in the loud passages in the last movement of the 6th, but not a big deal. Many felicitous details that seem intrinsic rather than pasted on.
> 
> And for once, whether it's the conductor's intention or the recording, the timpanist sounds like he's trying to beat his way through the floor at the end of the 10th. As it should:trp:
> 
> Looking forward to wending my way through the box, great music, should be instructive as well.


Congratulations for snaring what must be one of the most desirable 'why the hell don't they re-release it?' editions. If Melodiya did reissue this set it would absolutely fly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various orchestral and vocal/choral works part two for this morning.

_Romance no.1_ in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802): ***
Concerto in C for violin, cello and piano op.56 (1804):










(*** played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)

Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02):
Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1805):










Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (c. 1800):
Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (bet. 1805-06):


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent two disc set of early and late Britten works, none of which, apart from the _Sinfona da Requiem_, could be considered well known.

I particularly like this Jill Gomez version of the _Quatre chansons françaises_, remarkable for having been composed by a fourteen year old boy.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Incidental Music to Peer Gynt* (extended excerpts)
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_

I have very rarely listened to Nielsen, and remain largely ignorant of his compositions and symphonies. Maybe we should get better acquainted.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Carl Schuricht conducts Richard Wagner
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Concertos

No's 3 and 4
Krystian Zimerman (piano), London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Cinderella


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata

Steven Isserlis & Dénes Várjon










Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 "Italian"

John Eliot Gardiner

Vienna Philharmonic










Schumann: Symphony No. 4

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Handel: Water Music

Trevor Pinnock

The English Concert


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Prokofiev*
> 
> Cinderella


I saw Cinderella at the Houston Ballet, lovely, and had known the score from this recording for a long while. Beautiful, beautiful music. The strangeness of the monotonous impression of Prokofiev as an enfant terrible when this exists. With his Romeo and Juliet, my favorite ballet scores with Appalachian Spring.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157370


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

The Piano Sonatas

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

1984-1988, reissued 2001


----------



## Rogerx

Verhulst: Mass Op. 20

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> I saw Cinderella at the Houston Ballet, lovely, and had known the score from this recording for a long while. Beautiful, beautiful music. The strangeness of the monotonous impression of Prokiev as an enfant terrible when this exists. With his Romeo and Juliet, my favorite ballet scores with Appalachian Spring.


I purchased this a few days ago,a ballet as well.

I have also looked at the Rozhdestvensky set with ballets but alas oop.This one on Chandos looks fine to me.


----------



## Vasks

*Alonso-Crespo - Overture to "Juana, la loca" (Lockhart/Ocean)
Brouwer - Estudios Sencillos (Cobo/Naxos)
Ginastera - Cello Sonata (Ocic/Challenge)*


----------



## strawa

*Mozart*
Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550
*Dvorak*
Symphony No. 7 in D minor, op.70
_Charles Mackerras, London Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: The Final Concert

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92/ Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

I've been streaming this one along with the Zimerman recording on DG. Listening to the quintets. More impressive music from the late Polish composer who is known mainly for her string quartets and violin concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

A strange way to spend the day you might think but I have listened to a great many recordings of Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto back to back. I can't find the post now, I'm not sure why, but I thought I remembered a post here (somewhere) about Prokofiev's own recording and commenting that he played it differently to everyone else. This was something that I had never really noticed so I thought I would refresh my memory of the too many accounts I have. I listened to Argerich (both - with Abbado and with Dutoit), Bavouzet (with Noseda), Matsuev (with Gergiev), Toradze (Gergiev), Graffman (with Szell), Gutierrez (with Jarvi), Krainev (both recordings, both with Kitayenko) and Prokofiev (with Coppola). The thing is that many of these are different from each other and I still didn't hear anything that made me think that Prokofiev's own stands out particularly as being very different to all the others. It is quite some time since I listened to this work and I enjoyed most of the recordings even though there were ten of them.

The ones that really stood out for me were


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Overture 'In the Italian Style' *
*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 'Great'*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_

A superb CD box! Not a single weak disk or recording. I am glad I got it, even if there was a lot of duplication with discs in my library. Highly recommended. Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony certainly made great music together!


----------



## ando

*Claude Debussy Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien/Nocturnes*
*Michael Gielen Edition, Vol. 7* CD 3
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Michael Gielen

YTMusicEdition I've got it on shuffle. Makes for a pleasant Debussy early afternoon.


----------



## Enthusiast

More back-to-back Prokofiev ... but much more manageable: just two slightly historical recordings of the two violin concertos.


----------



## Bkeske

My CD's have been neglected, thus, will change that today….

Reinhard Seifried conducts Mendelssohn - Symphonies No. 1 & 5. Irish National Symphony Orchestra. Naxos 1995 German release

View attachment 157376


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Concerto*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Bkeske

James Levine conducts Prokofiev - Symphonies No. 1 & 5. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1994

View attachment 157378


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various orchestral and vocal/choral works part three for tonight.

Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806): ***










(*** performed by Wolfgang Schneiderhan with the Berlin PO conducted by Eugen Jochum)

_Leonore no.2_ - first version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.72a (bet. 1804-05):
_Leonore no.3_ - second version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.72b (1806):
_Leonore no.1_ - third version of the overture for orchestra from the opera of the same name op.138 (1807):
_Coriolan_ - overture for orchestra after the tragedy by Heinrich Joseph von Collin op.62 (1807):










Mass in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.86 (1807):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):
Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (bet. 1807-08):


----------



## haziz

*Ennio Morricone: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly* (Soundtrack)


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Concerto for the left hand in D major


----------



## HenryPenfold

edit: plus Rossini L'Italiana In Algeri overture (not shown on front of CD)


----------



## Bkeske

Doric String Quartet :

Britten

* String Quartet No. 1, Op. 25 (1941) In D Major 
* String Quartet No. 2, Op. 36 (1945) In C Major For Mrs J.L. Behrend
* String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94 (1975) To Hans Keller
* Three Divertimenti (1933-36) For String Quartet

Purcell

* Fantasias (1680) In Four Parts

Chandos 2 CD set 2019

View attachment 157380


----------



## WVdave

Shostakovitch
Symphony No. 1 In F Major, Opus 10
William Steinberg, The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
Command - CCSD-11042, Command Classics, Vinyl, LP, US, 1972.


----------



## Malx

A pick 'n' mix assortment of string quartets this evening the first two streamed the others from my shelves.

*Mozart, String Quartet No 17 'Hunt' - Alban Berg Quartet.*

*Dvorak, String Quartet Op 61 - Talich Quartet*

*Bridge, String Quartet No 1 - Maggini Quartet*

*Janacek, String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

*Bartok, String Quartet No 4 - Tokyo Quartet.*


----------



## starthrower

A good find at the local used bookstore.


----------



## Malx

String Quartets have taken over tonights listening, concluding with:

*Schnittke, String Quartet No 3 - The Tale Quartet*

*Ligeti, String Quartet No 2 - Keller Quartet.*


----------



## Bkeske

The Bréton String Quartet : Tomás Bretón - String Quartets No. 1 & 3. Naxos 2020

View attachment 157383


----------



## mparta

Bkeske said:


> James Levine conducts Prokofiev - Symphonies No. 1 & 5. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1994
> 
> View attachment 157378


To my ear, unequaled power and virtuosity in the 5th I've heard lots of orchestras over lots of years and an obscene number of recordings. This is top of the line. Recordings can give a deceptive impression of the like from lesser orchestras. This is the real thing.
Funny that Prokofiev (long before of course) spent quite a bit of time in Chicago on his Eastward migration-- St. Petersburg to Japan to the US to Europe and finally, so sadly, back to the USSR. No Beatles quotes, too unfortunate. To escape disaster and be drawn right back in....
I read the first two volumes of Prokofiev's diaries, never made it to the third. Need to rectify that.


----------



## Bkeske

mparta said:


> To my ear, unequaled power and virtuosity in the 5th I've heard lots of orchestras over lots of years and an obscene number of recordings. This is top of the line. Recordings can give a deceptive impression of the like from lesser orchestras. This is the real thing.
> Funny that Prokofiev (long before of course) spent quite a bit of time in Chicago on his Eastward migration-- St. Petersburg to Japan to the US to Europe and finally, so sadly, back to the USSR. No Beatles quotes, too unfortunate. To escape disaster and be drawn right back in....
> I read the first two volumes of Prokofiev's letters, never made it to the third. Need to rectify that.


It's interesting you say that, as I had not listened to that CD for a long time, but the same thing struck me; how powerful the 5th was played in that set. One of those listenings where you find yourself looking up and with your eyes widened more than once.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## strawa

First time listening to Enescu's Dixtuor, I like it!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4
Schnabel, Malcolm Sargent/London Phil


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Bach Concertos - Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In E Major, BWV 1042, Concerto For 2 Violins, Strings And Continuo In D Minor, BWV 1043, Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In A Minor, BWV 1041, & Concerto For Oboe, Violin, Strings And Continuo In C Minor, BWV 1060.

The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra conducted by Jeffrey Kahane.

Deutsche Grammophon 2003

View attachment 157390


----------



## starthrower

2014 ECM

2 CD: One chamber music disc and another featuring two string orchestra pieces. Concertino op.42 with Gidon Kremer as soloist. And Symphony No.10. Kremer is also featured soloist on Sonata No.3 for solo violin.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## 13hm13

CD1 of this 13-CD set....

The Malcolm Arnold Edition - Decca (13CD)


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Colin Davis conducts Berlioz - CD #3 : Harold En Italie, Op.16 Symphony With Viola Solo, Les Troyens Á Carthage, Les Troyens (Act IV), No.33 Ballets, & Rêverie Et Caprice, Op.8 Romance For Violin And Orchestra.

London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, & Orchestra for the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.

Philips 6 CD box 1997

View attachment 157393


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Slatkin conducts Vaughan Williams - The 9 Symphonies. Philharmonia Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 6 CD box set 1993

CD #1 Symphony No. 1 "A Sea Symphony"

View attachment 157395


View attachment 157394


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Piano Concertos

No1 and 2
Krystian Zimerman (piano), 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## 13hm13

Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic / Mozart - Requiem Mass in D Minor, K. 626 (Remastered)


----------



## 13hm13

Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra / Mozart - The Last Six Symphonies (Remastered)


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work for the night:

*Sibelius
Tapiola, Op. 112
Wiener Philharmoniker
Maazel*


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Insula Orchestra, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Requiem Mass & Messe Chorale in G minor

Charlotte Müller-Perrier (soprano), Valérie Bonnard (mezzo-soprano), Christophe Einhorn (tenor) & Christian Immler (baritone)

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque-Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Geminiani, F: Concerto grosso after Corelli, No. 12 in D minor 'La Folia'
Vivaldi: Concerto in B flat major, RV 583
Vivaldi: Concerto in B minor for Violin RV386
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto RV257 in E flat major
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 211 in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Six Evolutions - Bach: Cello Suites

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various orchestral and vocal/choral works part four either side of a stroll (before the heat gets too unbearable).

Symphony no.6 [_Pastoral_] in F op.68 (bet. 1807-08):










_Egmont_ - overture and incidental music for the play by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe for speaker, soprano and orchestra op.84 (bet. 1809-10):










_March_ in F [_Yorck'scher Marsch_] for thirteen winds, snare drum and bass drum WoO18 (1808):
_March_ in F for thirteen winds, snare drum and bass drum WoO19 (1808):
_March_ in D [_Zapfenstreich_] for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum, triangle and cymbals WoO20 (1810 and 1822):
_Polonaise_ in D for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum, triangle and cymbals WoO21 (1810):
_Ecossaise_ in D for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum, triangle and cymbals WoO22 (1810):
_March_ in D for 29 winds, snare drum, bass drum, triangle and cymbals WoO24 (1816):










Piano Concerto no.5 [_Emperor_] in E-flat op.73 (bet. 1809-10):










_Die Ruinen von Athen_ - overture for orchestra from the incidental music for the play by August von Kotzebue op.113 (1811):


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Motet 227 "Jesu, meine Freude"

John Eliot Gardiner

Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists










Bernstein: Chichester Psalms

Sir Stephen Cleobury

Britten Sinfonia, Choir of King's College, Cambridge, George Hill










Schumann: Carnaval

Marc-André Hamelin










Schumann: Kreisleriana

Jonathan Biss


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Bach, Well Tempered Clavier Book 2
Samuel Feinberg


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni: 12 Cantatas for Soprano and Contralto Op. 4

Silvia Frigato (soprano), Elena Biscuola (contralto)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Immersing myself in the world of Britten at the moment. Today it's the Piano and Violin Concertos. There have probably been better versions of the Violin Concerto than Lubotsky's but I doubt anyone has matched Richter in the piano concerto.










I've always also enjoyed this disc, which couples the _Frank Bridge Variations_ with _Les Illuminations_ and _Lachrymae_. Though the first performance of _Les Illuminations_ was given by Swiss soprano, Sophie Wyss, it was more often than not sung by a tenor (usually Peter Pears). These days, however, we often hear it sung by sopranos, though I think this recording featuring Christina Högman was the first, if not the first, studio recording featuring a soprano. Very fine it is too.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 & 4 Impromptus, D935

Nicolai Lugansky (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*
Antonín Dvořák*

String Quartets !3 & 12 (American)


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Immersing myself in the world of Britten at the moment. Today it's the Piano and Violin Concertos. There have probably been better versions of the Violin Concerto than Lubotsky's but I doubt anyone has matched Richter in the piano concerto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always also enjoyed this disc, which couples the _Frank Bridge Variations_ with _Les Illuminations_ and _Lachrymae_. Though the first performance of _Les Illuminations_ was given by Swiss soprano, Sophie Wyss, it was more often than not sung by a tenor (usually Peter Pears). These days, however, we often hear it sung by sopranos, though I think this recording featuring Christina Högman was the first, if not the first, studio recording featuring a soprano. Very fine it is too.


I usually prefer Britten's own recordings of his music and I worship Richter but I agree that there are better accounts of the violin concerto (Daniel Hope's and, even better, Zimmermann's) and think you may also find that Richter's account of the piano concerto has also been equalled (or, for me, bettered) by Howard Shelly and by Steven Osbourne.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been finding that if you want a really enjoyable Mahler 8 it pays to go to conductors who are not normally leaders in Mahler. This was an excellent Mahler 8.


----------



## starthrower

Just uploaded last week. A great piece to showcase the exquisite artistry of Hilary Hahn.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157411


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 8

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Works for Clarinet & Piano

Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Schumann: Clavier-Stücke, Op. 85
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fünf Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 127
Schumann: Minnespiel, Op. 101
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 94
Schumann: Sechs Gesänge Op. 107
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
Schumann: Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Herzeleid, Op. 107 No. 1; Die Spinnerin, Op. 107 No. 4; Sängers Trost, Op. 127 No. 1; Abenlied, Op. 107 No. 6
Schumann: Transcriptions for clarinet and piano: Mein schöner Stern!, Op. 101 No. 4; Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2; Abenlied für Klavier vierhändig; Nachlicht, Op. 96 No. 1


----------



## cougarjuno

Glazunov - ballet music


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Symphony No. 8, "Rhodanienne", Op. 362
Basel RSO
Francis*


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Hippolyte et Aricie" (Rousset/L'Oiseau Lyre)
F. Couperin - Septieme Concert from "Concerts Royaux" (Kuijken/Accent)
de Fesch - Violin Concerto in F, Op. 2, No. 5 (Nikolitch/Astoria)
Fiocco - Adagio from "Pieces de clavecin", Op. 1, No. 10 (Pinnock/Arkiv)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 7, No. 6 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ode an die Freiheit: Bernstein in Berlin

June Anderson, Sarah Walker, Klaus König, Jan-Hendrik Rootering

Symphonie Orchester de Bayerischer Rundfunk, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## strawa

*Prokofiev*
Symphonies Nº 3 and Nº 4 (original)
_Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
Métopes Op. 29
Piotr Anderszewski*










This composer seems to have fallen out of favor for whatever reason as there was a point where his music was getting recorded quite frequently by the likes of Warner, Naxos, Deutsche Grammophon, Hyperion, etc. A new traversal of his complete oeuvre would be something I think Dux could do if they made this kind of commitment considering how much they've already recorded of the composer's music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Hot weather music.


----------



## fbjim

attempt to get into opera, part iii (I really enjoyed Verdi's _Un Ballo..._).


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5*
_Helsinki PO - Berglund_


----------



## Enthusiast

Sometimes these days it feels like we are approaching the end of time.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brian Ferneyhough - String Quartet #6 - Arditti Quartet


----------



## starthrower

The first new classical CD I've picked up in a while.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day's listening with a Nagano conducts Mahler record (his wonderful Mahler 8). This is another. It has much going for it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphonie Nr.1


----------



## Bulldog

Enthusiast said:


> Sometimes these days it feels like we are approaching the end of time.


There's merit to the view that Planet Earth and its inhabitants are on a downward spiral. Think I'll get back to binge watching of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Chilham

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Schumann: Liederkreis

Julius Drake, Ian Bostridge










Schumann: Kernerlieder

Schumann: Liederkreis

Leif Ove Andsnes, Matthias Goerne










Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben

Elīna Garanča, Malcolm Martineau


----------



## Bourdon

Bulldog said:


> There's merit to the view that Planet Earth and its inhabitants are on a downward spiral. Think I'll get back to binge watching of The Walking Dead.


No need to go back,we are already surrounded by the "Walking Dead"


----------



## Bourdon

*Copland*


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Serenade No. 9 'Posthorn' & Ein Musikalischer Spass* Collegium Aureum conducted by F.J. Maier on harmonia mundi









Mozart in a light mood and a jokey mood.


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas 34, 32 & 42 + Fantasia in C and Adagio in F * Alfred Brendel on Philips









Disc 2 from this fine 4CD set.


----------



## Anna Strobl




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## ando

*Beyond the Limits: C.P.E. Bach - Complete Symphonies for Strings and Continuo* (March 2021, Harmonia Mundi)
*Gli Incogniti
Amandine Beyer*
YouTube playlist


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> The first new classical CD I've picked up in a while.


Love the Varese piece, especially.

Shame there was only room for three Americans. Maybe they could release a follow up disc with works by other Americans such as Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Bartok and Martina Navratilova.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A unique but highly enjoyable Mahler 5. The sound of the Leipzig Gewandhaus is unlike any other orchestra, bringing a folksy snap to Mahler's rich orchestral writing, but they make a splendid racket in the intense sections and really go for broke. The conducting is relatively swift but affectionate; everything unfolds naturally. This is up there with Barshai, Kubelik, Bernstein/VPO, and Barbirolli for my favorite Mahler 5ths.

Update: My enthusiasm somewhat waned as the performance wore on. It is exceedingly well-played and I love the strong emphasis on the dance rhythms and the rustic elements of Mahler's milieu, but it is lacking the sense of coherence and the deeper ideas brought by others. The Adagietto is lovely but the strings don't dig in as much as Barbirolli or Bernstein's. It's still a fantastic account, though; just not one for the desert island.

Final update: OK, the finale is exceptional. This recording has certainly served as a valuable lesson to listen to the complete recording before evaluating it!


----------



## starthrower

Don't forget Nadia Comaneci.


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11* Leif Andsnes with the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra on EMI]









Whilst not quite equalling Mozart in the piano concerto genre, these are fine examples, and splendidly played here.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Don't forget Nadia Comaneci.


:lol:

I hadn't (and a few more besides!) but I didn't want to over egg the pudding!


----------



## Dimace

*Anton's 7th,8th & 9th* are probably my most beloved symphonies. This great set contains them all plus the (very good) 5th. *Van Beinum* is one of the greatest directors and he is doing very well also with the Austrian. (4xCDs set from Decca Australia)


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen Volume 1 - Symphony No. 1, 2, & 3. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3 LP box 1975

View attachment 157428


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Love the Varese piece, especially.
> 
> Shame there was only room for three Americans. Maybe they could release a follow up disc with works by other Americans such as . . . Martina Navratilova.


I understand she makes quite a racket.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SETS IN FIVE & SIX PARTS
*William Lawes*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Seventh Sunday after Trinity
_Ärgere dich, O Seele, nicht_, BWV 186
_Was willst du dich betrüben_, BWV 107
_Es wartet alles auf dich,_ BWV 187
Katharine Fuge, Richard Wyn Roberts, Kobie van Rensburg, Stephen Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner










After that:

*Samuel Barber*: String Quartet, Op. 11
Emerson String Quartet

Last week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

It baffles me utterly that some people have to bash the recoding quality of this. It's not the most open & expansive recording I've ever heard of a string quartet, but it is very, very far from the worst. Regardless, the performance is outstanding.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157429


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphonies 1, 2, and 5

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

2016


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 1*
_Seattle Symphony - Dausgaard_ (live)


----------



## pmsummer

THE BLACK MADONNA
*Pilgrim Songs from the Monastery of Montserrat* (1400-1420)
Ensemble Unicorn
Michael Posch - director

_Naxos_


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 6* 'Sinfonia Semplice'
_Royal Stockholm PO - Sakari Oramo_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_LSO - Szell_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 26 &28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157430


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Symphonies 5, 8, and 9

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons

2016


----------



## starthrower

I've actually never listened to this one before but I'm not much of a Dvorak hound. It's beautiful!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Musica callada.

Disc 1

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Emperor Quartet & Mozart: Hunt Quartet

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle
Recorded: 2020-12-13
Recording Venue: LSO St. Lukes


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: La Gazza Ladra

Samuel Ramey Katia Ricciarelli/ William Matteuzzi et al

Prague Philharmonic

Gianluigi Gelmetti


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various orchestral and vocal/choral orchestral works part five for either side of a late breakfast.

_König Stephan_ - 'musical commemoration' for mixed choir and orchestra op.117 [Texts: August von Kotzebue] (1811):










Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (bet. 1811-12):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):










_Fidelio_ - opera in two acts op.72 [Libretto: Joseph Sonnleithner, after Jean-Nicolas Bouilly - firstly edited by Stephan von Breuning, later edited by Georg Friedrich Treitschke] (1804-05 - rev. 1805 and 1814):


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Ives: Holidays Symphony, Unanswered Question, Central Park in the Dark
Tilson Thomas/Chicago


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a very good disc indeed. Wonderful performances of all the Canticles, rounded off with a group of Britten's folk song arrangements distributed amongst the three excellent singers. Absolutely no reservations.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely Dvorak from Simon.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Ferneyhough's 6th quartet: I understand his reputation for complexity but complexity is not so much what I hear.










This 3 disk set is only available now as a download - a very cheap one, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski & Britten - Violin Concertos

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Warsaw Philharmonic, Manfred Honeck, Antoni Wit


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Davidsblündertänze op 6 - Geza Anda.*


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert and Piano Quartet

Peter Devoyon (piano), Philippe Graffin (violin), Gary Hoffman (cello), Charles Neidich (clarinet)

Chilingirian Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mahler 8 (another good one, too).


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157443


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Variations on a Theme of Chopin
Variations on a Theme of Corelli

*Daniil Trifonov*
Rachmaniana

Daniil Trifonov, piano
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2015


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Barber violin concerto, this time the classic recording by Stern. And the piano concerto in the only account I know. The cello concerto will have to wait for another day as I have to go out.


----------



## Rogerx

Dupré: Symphony in G minor for Organ and Orchestra, Op. 25/ Rheinberger: Organ Concerto No. 1 in F, Op. 137

Michael Murray (organ)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Jahja Ling


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Sinfonietta
Deux Marches et un intermède
Les Marles de la tour Eiffel

Matelote provençale

Gnossienne N"3

Concerto pour orgue.orchestre à cordes et timbales

Litanies à la Vierge Noire


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

It's great to have another modern Finnish clarinet concerto in the collection. I was turned on to Kari Kriikku quite a few years ago when I discovered Magnus Lindberg's concerto.


----------



## fbjim

The Rorem 3rd- this was a vinyl pickup.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Something a bit light and playful to start my day:

*Tchaikovsky
Album for the Young, Op. 39
Postnikova*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Vasks

*Schumann - Manfred Overture (Wildner/Naxos)
Brahms - Fest- und Gedenkspruche for Chorus, Op. 109 (Helbich/MDG)
Volkmann - Symphony #2 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## Vasks

fbjim said:


> View attachment 157445


Hey! I got that one too.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück in F Minor; Piano Sonata No.2

Alfred Brendel


----------



## Neo Romanza

Finishing up this recording from many days ago:

*Tchaikovsky
The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66
State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov"
Jurowski*


----------



## strawa

Theme of my week: cello concertos from 20th century. Let's begin.

*Glazunov*
Concerto Ballata in C, op. 108 (1934)
_Wen-Sinn Yang, José Serebrier & Russian National Orchestra_


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Piano Concerto No.2

*Ogdon*

Piano Concerto No.1
Piano Sonata
Theme and Variations


----------



## fbjim

Vasks said:


> Hey! I got that one too.


I've seen quite a few copies. Weirdly enough I've seen like a billion copies of Crumb's "Ancient Voices of Children" - looking it up, I was shocked that it sold 70,000 copies!


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

I've always enjoyed Stravinsky's spiky, quirky concerto. It seems a good fit or the scrappy and aggressive style of violinist, Patricia Kopatchinskaja. Love her dress too!


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings of the same symphony - but in noticeably styles.

*Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Munich PO, Sergiu Celibidache & Schumann, Symphony No 2 - WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Heinz Holliger*


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 4
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Chilham

This morning whilst waiting for my car to be MoT'd:










Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring"

Paavo Järvi

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen










Schumann: Symphony No. 2

Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

I enjoyed them very much so may give them another listen later if there's time, but for now ....










Schumann: Kinderszenen

Martha Argerich










Schumann: Symphonic Etudes

Elisabeth Leonskaja










Schumann: Papillons

Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157450


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 10

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons

2015


----------



## Enthusiast

After a decent walk in our unusually hot sun, this is what I wanted to hear:


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Don Juan_, symphonic poem, Op. 20
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

The sheer virtuosity of the orchestra in this recording is still astounding to me!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Leon Fleisher 
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

How I adore this recording! (One of my favorite Brahms First Piano Concerto recordings as well.)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan*


----------



## bharbeke

Fantastic playing!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_ (1959)

Original album cover utilizing the old Dvorak symphony numbering.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157454


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Complete Wind Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1991, reissued 2002


----------



## advokat

Just received from Amazon. Will be current listening for some time.


----------



## advokat

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 157450
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> 
> Symphony No. 10
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons
> 
> 2015


Very good cycle.


----------



## Itullian

#3 "Polish"


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-listen to this new arrival:

*Sibelius
Luonnotar, Op. 70
Tapiola, Op. 112
Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46
Rakastava, Op. 14
Spring Song, Op. 16
Lise Davidsen, soprano
Bergen PO
Gardner*


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: The Abduction from the Seraglio*Les Arts Florisants conducted by William Christie on Erato









An enjoyable recording of this 'fun' opera. It's not exactly profound, but it is full of highly appealing music.


----------



## haziz




----------



## senza sordino

I haven't been listening to as much music, as usual, this past week, I've not been busy, I just didn't feel like it. This is all I listened to in about a week.

Anyway, I did listen to this today and yesterday

All Sibelius

Night Ride and Sunrise, Pan and Echo, Suite from Belshazzar's Feast, Two Pieces for Orchestra, Kuolema









Symphonies 5, 6 and 7. Karelia Suite, Valse Triste, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, King Christian II, The Bard, Tapiola (Disks 3 and 4)









En Saga, The Dryad, Dance Intermezzo, Poljola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, The Bard, The Oceanides


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## strawa

*Dohnányi*: Konzertstück in D major, Op. 12 (1904)
*Enescu*: Symphonie concertante in B flat minor, Op. 8 (1901)
_Alban Gerhardt, Carlos Kalmar & BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Wading into new, bristly, yet exciting territory for the Weekly Quartet, then revisiting a familiar, comforting friend this afternoon.









*Ferneyhough - String Quartet No. 6*









*Brahms - Piano Trio No. 2*


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48, 50 & 51* Alfred Brendel on Philips









It's rather too warm this evening in the north of England, but to take my mind off the heat I'm listening to these glorious Haydn piano sonatas.


----------



## Knorf

*Frank Martin*: _Passacaglia_, _Symphonie Concertante_
London Philharmonic, Matthias Bamert


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Beethoven: String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 2
Budapest String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Aho
Kiinalaisia Lauluja (Chinese Songs)
Symphony No. 4
Tiina Vahevaara, soprano
Lahti SO
Vänskä*










Sublime music and performances.


----------



## opus55

Alessandro Scarlatti: Sinfonias and Concertos
Europa Galante|Fabio Biondi


----------



## Knorf

_Joseph Haydn_: Symphony No. 100 in G major "Military"
La Petite Band, Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## starthrower

Symphonieorchester Bayerischen Rundfunks, L.Maazel

Great sounding brass, strings, and bassoons in this work. Maestro Maazel conducts without a score.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Sibelius - Symphony No. 2. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Philips 1965, Netherlands

Still my absolute favorite No. 2. For me, it rises above almost all by a large margin.

View attachment 157463


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

An excellent performance of this symphony which deserves to be performed much more often. _Vive la dissonance!_


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Mozart Piano Quartets
Quatuor Ysaye, Pennetier


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Mussorgsky - Night On Bald Mountain & Pictures At An Exhibition. The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979

View attachment 157465


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4. The Cleveland Orchestra. Terlarc 1979

View attachment 157466


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Concerto for Soprano Saxophone and Chamber Orchestra
Anders Paulsson, soprano saxophone
Lapland Chamber Orchestra
John Storgårds*


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985

View attachment 157468


----------



## Rogerx

Léon Boellmann: Chamber Music

Gérard Caussé (viola)

Trio Parnassus
Boëllmann: 2 Trios pour piano, violon et violoncelle (extraits des Heures mystiques)
Boëllmann: Menuet, Op. 31 No. 2
Boëllmann: Piano Quartet in F minor, Op. 10
Boëllmann: Piano Trio in G major, Op. 19
Boëllmann: Valse Lente, Op. 31 No. 1


----------



## 13hm13

2-CD set (2005)

Barber - Elmar Oliveira, St Louis Symphony Orchestra*, Leonard Slatkin ‎- Adagio For Strings / Violin Concerto / Orchestral & Chamber Works


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
Gabrieli Quartet*










For me, this is one of the greatest SQs of the 20th Century. Up there with SQs from Shostakovich, Bartók, Janáček, Britten et. al. It's just too bad we don't have any other mature chamber works from Sibelius with the exception of a few works most notably _ Malinconia_ for cello and piano.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Debussy: La damoiselle elue, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune, Images
Abbado, London Symphony


----------



## Rmathuln

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliet Op. 17*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
New England Coservatory Chorus
Seiji Ozawa, cond.
Rec. 1975
Media source Universal Japan BluSpec CD2

Listening on new Bowers and Wilkins P17 earbuds. Phenomenal!


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Prokofiev: Symphony No 3
Varese: Arcana

Chailly/Concertgebouw


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178,/ Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Esclarmonde

Dame Joan Sutherland (Esclarmonde), Giacomo Aragall (Roland), Huguette Tourangeau (Parséis), Clifford Grant (Emperor Phorcas), Louis Quilico (L'Evèque de Blois), Ryland Davies (Enéas), Robert Lloyd (Cléomer), Ian Caley (A Saracen Envoy), Graham Clark (A Byzantine Herald)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1975-07-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo - various orchestral and vocal/choral orchestral works (plus one for reduced forces) part six of six for late morning and early afternoon.

_Elegischer Gesang_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and string quartet op.118, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra by ???? [Text: Johann Christoph Friedrich Haug, previously attributed to Ignaz Franz Castelli] (orig. 1814 - arr. ????):
_Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt_ [_Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.112 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1815):
_Opferlied_ [_Song of Sacrifice_] - final version for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.121b [Text: Friedrich von Matthisson] (1822):
_Bundeslied_ [_Song of Fellowship_] for soprano, alto, three-part choir, two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.122 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1822):










_Missa solemnis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.123 (bet. 1819-23):










Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.125 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (bet. 1822-24):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A useful compendium of songs for tenor, one disc with piano and one with orchestra. The tenor is Neil Mackie, who was taught by Peter Pears, who here contributes the linking spoken texts for _The Heart of the Matter_, whilst Barry Tuckwell plays the horn in _The Heart of the Matter_ and the _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_. If I remember correctly, this was the first recoding of Britten's setting of _Now sleeps the crimson petal_, which didn't make it into the finished version of the _Serenade_. He was write to omit it, but it is a lovely song and deserves to be heard. Roger Vignoles is on the piano and Steuart Bedford conducts the orchestral items, meaning that all the artists here had strong connections to Britten himself.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Cherubini: Requiem in D Minor
Mozart: Coronation Mass

Markevitch/Czech Phil
Maria Stader, Oralia Dominguez, Ernst Haefliger, Michel Roux


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - Szell_


----------



## Chilham

Leighton: Cello Concerto

Bryden Thomson

Raphael Wallfisch, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

And a couple of contrast and compare:










Schumann: Piano Quintet

Takács Quartet, Marc-André Hamelin










Schumann: Piano Quintet

Artemis Quartet, Leif Ove Andsnes,










Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Mariss Jansons

Berliner Philharmoniker, Leif Ove Andsnes










Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Sir John Eliot Gardiner

London Symphony Orchestra, Maria João Pires


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Cleveland Orchestra - Szell_


----------



## Guest

Just started listening to the Heidsieck complete EMI/HMV box.










Beautiful performances, exhibiting impressive virtuosity and control of sonority.


----------



## 13hm13

Wolf-Ferrari: Orchestral Works


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Czech Dances & On the seashore

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto
> 
> André Previn (piano & conductor)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra


 This is the one I have,did I choose wrongly...?


----------



## strawa

Second day in my journey.

*Walton*: Cello Concerto (1956)
_Paul Tortelier, Paavo Berglund & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra_
*Honegger*: Cello Concerto (1929)
_Paul Tortelier, Georges Tzipine, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française_


----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Symphony No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> This is the one I have,did I choose wrongly...?


You self yourself short, you should have both .


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "Indigo and the 40 Thieves" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Gilson - The Sea (Rickenbacher/Discover)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of Bach


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Apollon Musagète
Concertgebouw Orkest
Ricardo Chailly

The Fairy's Kiss
The Cleveland Orchestra
Oliver Knussen


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1*

I had not listened to these works in quite a while, and I forgot just how unbelievably gorgeous they are.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157479


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2002


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not tired of Bach yet: the Magnificat and the BWV 235 mass. If I ever get a pet cat I will call it Magnificat.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 12, 13 & 14B
Alfred Brendel


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent

Bruckner: Symphonies 1 (Ozawa) 2 (Jarvi) 3 (Blomstedt) 4, 5 (Haitink) Berlin. The Jarvi and Haitink performances are excellent.










Chausson: String Quartet, Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet in D Major, Op. 21. Pike, Poster, Doric.










Mozart: Prussian Quartets. Doric.










Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1-12. Amsterdam Sinfonietta. Lev Markiz










Fibich: Symphony No. 2 Marek Stilec, Czech National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
BBC SO
Boulez*










As much as I like Boulez's later recordings of Bartók on DG, I still have to give the edge to his Columbia recordings. They are magnificent --- all of them.


----------



## Malx

Over the last few days I have given Ferneyhough's String Quartet No 3 a couple of plays, this afternoon it received its third.
*Ferneyhough, String Quartet No 3 - Arditti Quartet.*

I then moved on to something less acerbic.
*Weinberg, String Quartet No 10 Op 85 Quatuor Danel.*


----------



## starthrower

Orchestra: Shanghai Philharmonic Orchestra

Combines traditional Chinese instruments with modern orchestration.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of Bach's Celebratory cantatas.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - String Quartets No. 2 and 3*
Auryn Quartet

Listening to Brahms sometimes makes me want to listen to Schumann. I think these quartets are real neglected gems of the repertoire, better than Brahms's quartets IMO. The 3rd quartet in particular is a passionate, mercurial masterpiece; just like one of his Florestan-Eusebius piano suites or song cycles. The Auryn is quickly becoming one of my favorite quartet ensembles; they play with such life-enhancing vigor.


----------



## Malx

I know this is not a Brahms cycle rated by many, but I enjoy the fact its not just another run through and Giulini has his own take on the symphonies, albeit a leisurely one.

*Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Vienna PO, Carlo Maria Giulini.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Harold en Italie
Antoine Tamestit, viola
Les Musiciens du Louvre
Minkowski*


----------



## Enthusiast

Wresting myself away from Bach led me to one of Messiaen's masterpieces:


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli

This is not an Elgar Second that will suit the tastes of all Elgar aficionados-one could fairly argue it's a bit Sinopoli-Mahlerized-but I've always really liked it. Despite the insouciant opening, there's a keen, dramatic edge which I find compelling. And the Philharmonia sound like a million bucks! The slow bits are very slow, but to my ears never lose their sense of teleogical direction. The second movement is wonderfully dark yet beautiful, like wandering in twilight through the woods; the funereal elements could not be more palpable. And the third and fourth movements bear a dangerous power.

In short, this is the sort of recording that someone with shallow musical insight like Hurwitz will surely utterly detest, and one that even many sensible Elgarians will listen and exlaim, "hang on!" ...but one that bears great rewards nonetheless. YMMV.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Haydn - Symphony No. 31 "Hornsignal"*
Harnoncourt

One more work for the morning before I have to tear myself away and do some work. Harnoncourt's horns in the opening are about the most powerful you'll ever hear them!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli
> 
> This is not an Elgar Second that will suit the tastes of all Elgar aficionados-one could fairly argue it's a bit Sinopoli-Mahlerized-but I've always really liked it. Despite the insouciant opening, there's a keen, dramatic edge which I find compelling. And the Philharmonia sound like a million bucks! The slow bits are very slow, but to my ears never lose their sense of teleogical direction. The second movement is wonderfully dark yet beautiful, like wandering in twilight through the woods; the funereal elements could not be more palpable. And the third and fourth movements bear a dangerous power.
> 
> In short, this is the sort of recording that someone with shallow musical insight like Hurwitz will surely utterly detest, and one that even many sensible Elgarians will listen and exlaim, "hang on!" ...but one that bears great rewards nonetheless. YMMV.


I haven't heard this Sinopoli performance in ages, but you make it sound so enticing! As for Hurwitz, yes, you're also correct about him. I love how he always tells his viewers/readers what's important and what isn't as if we don't have minds of our own.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Good idea to return to this beautiful music

I have three renditions of this great work that was also his musical farewell.
The one above with Myung-Whun Chung, Simon Rattle with the Berlin Philharmonic and the last one with Metzmacher.


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Bach. As well as the Actus Tragicus cantata (BWV 106) there are two other cantatas (BWV 18 and BWV 150).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Trio elegiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
Gidon Kremer, Daniil Trifonov, Giedré Dirvanauskaité*



















A superlative performance. This may be my favorite recording of this work. I think it's much more dynamic than my previously favored Borodin Trio performance on Chandos. Both performances make for nice interpretive contrasts.


----------



## Knorf

*Luciano Berio*: String Quartets
_Notturno_ (1993)
_Sincronie_ (1963-64)
_Glosse_ (1997)
Quatuor No. 1 (1956)
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## fbjim

The Bartok, specifically.


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

Disc 2: Lontano, Atmospheres, Apparitions, San Francisco Polyphony, Romanian Concerto

I don't really have a desert island list, but if I did this box would be on it.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young

One of the finest and most exhilarating Bruckner Sixths I know.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young
> 
> One of the finest and most exhilarating Bruckner Sixths I know.


I really wish people would stop talking up this set - I don't need any more Bruckner.. I don't need any more.. I don't need......


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
> Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young
> 
> One of the finest and most exhilarating Bruckner Sixths I know.


I've got Young's Bruckner cycle, but I don't think I've heard them all, but what I have heard, I enjoyed immensely. Thanks for the nudge in this direction, Knorf.  FWIW, the 6th is one of my favorites from Bruckner.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


Fantastic pieces, Red Terror! I especially like this set:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Bruno Walter
(recorded on jan. 16th 1938)


----------



## starthrower

A real gem from the Vox label! Mostly chamber orchestras and smaller ensembles. The sound is great and I love the performances. Recorded 1968-1972.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104, B. 191
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
The Prague Philharmonia
Bělohlávek*


----------



## Rambler

*Mozart: Requiem* Dunedin Consort directed by John Butt on Linn









An iconic piece - if somewhat uneven in quality. Even in the parts known to be Mozart - the trombone at the start of the Tuba Miram seems somewhat tacky to my ear.

This is an excellent recording.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Trios Op.1 plus* Ashkenazy, Perlman & Harrel on EMI









I'm listening to the first two discs from this 4 CD set of the Beethoven Piano Trios. As well as the three Opus 1 Piano Trios we also have the Opus 11 Trio (really for piano clarinet and cello) and an allegretto WoO 39, and some variations.

This set has long been a favourite of mine.
The Opus 1 piano trios are such urbane music - and in the first two give little hint of the later Beethoven to come. The third sonata is in the minor and much more passionate.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Bergerettes, H. 275
Kinsky Trio Prague*










There's a review on Amazon of this recording where the person gives this a 1-star review based on the instrumental balance and poor performance. I have to say this reviewer must've been listening to a completely different recording than I was because I hear no such faults. It's actually impeccably recorded and the performances sound as fine as you'd expect from this fantastic label. The reviewer also complained about how the works were presented in the wrong order. So what.  Record labels do this all the time and it just reads like nitpicking. Anyway, a special note: the pianist on this recording, Slávka Pěchočová, also has a fantastic recording of Janáček's solo piano music (also on Praga Digitals) that's worth checking out if you haven't already.


----------



## strawa

*Finzi*: Concerto for cello and orchestra, op. 40 (1955)
_Yo-Yo Ma, Vernon Handley & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Disc 2: Lontano, Atmospheres, Apparitions, San Francisco Polyphony, Romanian Concerto
> 
> I don't really have a desert island list, but if I did this box would be on it.


Because of the Romanian Concerto ?  This is for sure a piece that will be appreciated by Ligeti doubters,there are enough peppers for everyone .


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Because of the Romanian Concerto ?  This is for sure a piece that will be appreciated by Ligeti doubters,there are enough peppers for everyone .


I'd say the _Concert românesc_ is a fine work despite it's obvious stylistic hat-tip to Bartók and, interestingly enough, it was written around the same time as Lutosławski's _Concerto for Orchestra_. Of course, one could never make the mistake of saying these two works were fundamental in either composer's oeuvre (although the Lutosławski is a superb work), but they're two fun works without a doubt and I enjoy them --- I suppose this is all that matters, right?


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> I'd say the _Concert românesc_ is a fine work despite it's obvious stylistic hat-tip to Bartók and, interestingly enough, it was written around the same time as Lutosławski's _Concerto for Orchestra_. Of course, one could never make the mistake of saying these two works were fundamental in either composer's oeuvre (although the Lutosławski is a superb work), but they're two fun works without a doubt and I enjoy them --- I suppose this is all that matters, right?


Right,

This orchestral composition was one of the 'camouflage pieces', used to evade (1951) the imposed dictatorship in the field of arts. Though quite conforming to the rules, the piece nevertheless turned out to be 'politically incorrect' because of some forbidden dissonances (e.g. F sharp in B major). For today's listener, it is hardly understandable that such minor tonal jokes were declared subversive. The 'Romanian Concerto' reflects my deep love of Romanian folk-music (and of Romanian-Ianguage culture absolute). The piece was banned at once and not performed until many decades later.' (György Ligeti, in September 2000)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157485


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Wind Concerti

City of London Sinfonia
Nicholas Kraemer, director and harpsichord

1995


----------



## Knorf

Enjoying a couple very fine works for wind instruments, in preparation for some upcoming summer festival performances.

*Richard Strauss*: Suite in B-flat major, Op. 4
Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart

*Antonín Dvořák*: Serenade in D minor, Op. 44
Oslo Philharmonic Wind Soloists


----------



## Neo Romanza

Teacher/Student 1st PCs:

*Rautavaara
Piano Concerto No. 1
Ralf Gothoni, piano
MDR Sinfonieorchester
Max Pommer*










*Aho
Piano Concerto No. 1
Sonja Fräki, piano
Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
Eva Ollikainen*


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Sonata, Quasi Una Fantasia, "Moonlight" in C sharp minor, op 27, no 2

Fur Elise

Grande Sonate Pathetique, in C minor, op 13

Ivan Moravec (1930-2015), piano

On Connoisseur Society (New York, New York), from 1969


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

*Arthur Honegger*: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
Lenigrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Yevgeny Mravinsky

This is a pretty neat performance (if slightly shabbily recorded), one with a formidable edge. But if I'm honest, I still prefer Karajan with the Berliner Philharmoniker, which is just about as incisive and much better played and recorded.


----------



## starthrower

I bought the Serge Baudo Honegger set on Supraphon but I was disappointed with the sound. Very hard with no warmth at all. Good performances. I got the Dutoit set for 5 bucks and it has great sound.


----------



## Knorf

Yes, the Dutoit Honegger set is excellent!


----------



## mparta

George O said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
> 
> Sonata, Quasi Una Fantasia, "Moonlight" in C sharp minor, op 27, no 2
> 
> Fur Elise
> 
> Grande Sonate Pathetique, in C minor, op 13
> 
> Ivan Moravec (1930-2015), piano
> 
> On Connoisseur Society (New York, New York), from 1969


played often in NYC in the years I lived there, first heard him at the Met Museum in about 1980 playing Chopin Ballades.

i grew up with his Beethoven and Chopin Nocturnes in the very bygone days when this music was made available by--- Book of the Month Club!! Bless their memory.

A view of Beethoven, much driven by exquisite pianism, no nuance left unturned, tasted, and decided. The Chopin Nocturnes, to me, definitive.

Franck Symphonic Variations, Schumann Concerto, Ravel G major, I think two runs of the Brahms, and probably 2 Beethoven 4th concertos, the first with Turovsky (?) and although idiosyncratic, once you've heard it, the earthbound version by, for instance, Alfred Brendel just won't do. There is some left hand playing in that Beethoven that is for the ages. Some solo Ravel and quite a bit of Debussy. Some Czech music that I don't know, Smetana and maybe Janacek? Mozart concerti. There is nothing he did that
wasn't better for his touch. Great swathes of great Chopin.

I regret no late Beethoven, I think he would have put a shape to that we would have relished.
Good to think of such an artist. Listen more.

he played those aggravating Beethoven C minor 32 variations on an original theme that tormented me as an undergraduate:lol:


----------



## George O

Thank you for your post. Great that you saw Moravec live.

I love Moravec. Who'd have guessed that once I heard his Chopin, I could do without any others? Maybe the same for Beethoven.

And such a self-effacing soul.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I bought the Serge Baudo Honegger set on Supraphon but I was disappointed with the sound. Very hard with no warmth at all. Good performances. I got the Dutoit set for 5 bucks and it has great sound.


I like Baudo's performances a lot. I own both the original and remastered sets and I can attest to the remastered set being much superior to the original. Truth be told, Karajan owns the 2nd and 3rd symphonies and these are the two symphonies that resonate with me the most anyway in Honegger's cycle.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_LSO - Monteux_


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to the Karajan. I like No.4 a lot too. And the cello concerto is a beautiful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I haven't listened to the Karajan. I like No.4 a lot too. And the cello concerto is a beautiful work.


Ah yes, the _Cello Concerto_ is quite good, indeed. I absolutely adore his SQs, especially the 2nd. Check these out if you haven't already. Be sure to listen to the Ludwig Quartet's performances on Timpani. This is the recording that stands out the most to me. A shame a label like Hyperion or BIS hasn't recorded these SQs.


----------



## starthrower

I bought a couple used copies of the Timpani chamber music CDs. I think there were four total. I'll have to dig them out to see what's on there.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Hornkonzert Nr. 2 in Es, TrV 283
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Royal PO
Ashkenazy*










Quite simply, one of the most magnificent concertos I've ever heard. Everything is proportioned to great effect and there are moments of poignancy as this particular concerto was dedicated in loving memory to his father. I don't know _why_ exactly, but this work hits a bit close to home for me as I value all of the time I have been able to spend with my own father. Not everyone is as fortunate as I am as not only is he my father, but he's my best friend as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Régine Crespin, soprano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ansermet*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell Conducts Wagner - Prelude And Love-Death From "Tristan Und Isolde", Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg: Prelude, & Tannhäuser: Overture. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962

View attachment 157486


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 - London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
BBC SO
Boulez*










I absolutely adore this particular period of Schoenberg --- i. e. his 'Free Atonal' period. _Five Pieces for Orchestra_ was one of the first works of Schoenberg that twisted my head off in the best possible sense. It was so different for its time and it still is a landmark work, IMHO.


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances, Op. 45 & Casella - Paganiniana. The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey, date unknown, 1970's reissue. Originally 1960

View attachment 157491


----------



## ELbowe

Schoenberg
Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
BBC SO
Boulez
_
I absolutely adore this particular period of Schoenberg --- i. e. his 'Free Atonal' period. Five Pieces for Orchestra was one of the first works of Schoenberg that twisted my head off in the best possible sense. It was so different for its time and it still is a landmark work, IMHO._

I have been listening and enjoying this recording on-line for some time but in seeking to acquire a recording I have been surprised at the limited availability ...it appears to be a seldom recorded piece?


----------



## Neo Romanza

ELbowe said:


> Schoenberg
> Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
> BBC SO
> Boulez
> I absolutely adore this particular period of Schoenberg --- i. e. his 'Free Atonal' period. Five Pieces for Orchestra was one of the first works of Schoenberg that twisted my head off in the best possible sense. It was so different for its time and it still is a landmark work, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been listening and enjoying this recording on-line for some time but in seeking to acquire a recording I have been surprised at the limited availability ...it appears to be a seldom recorded piece?
Click to expand...

This particular recording has been reissued a number of times, but this is probably the best way to acquire it:










If you can find this set for a decent price, snag it! I have a bunch of single issues from Boulez on Sony (Columbia), but I bought this box set years ago and it remains one of my most prized possessions:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shchedrin
Concerto cantabile
Maxim Vengerov, violin
LSO
Rostropovich*


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2/ Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14

Bella Davidovich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Vivaldi

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Mahan Esfahani & Ophira Zakai, with Juan Diego Flórez (tenor)

Venice Baroque Orchestra

trad.: La biondina in gondoleta
Vivaldi: Concerto for Lute and 2 Violins in D major, RV 93
Vivaldi: Concerto in C major for mandolin/lute, RV425
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 6 'Con Violino Solo obligato', RV 356
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: Trio Sonata for Violin, Lute and Basso Continuo in C major, RV 82


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 2; Cliff - BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

The Rock









t


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)



> BBC Music Magazine April 2020
> 
> Pienaar displays his collections thematically, connecting dances and variations, imitative and evocative works that suggest battles and birdsong, that paint portraits, tell stories and write elegies. It's a deeply personal selection that makes for a captivating sequence…Pienaar makes light work of the virtuosic pieces, with their flashing scales and filigree ornaments.


5 out of 5 stars


> Gramophone Magazine June 2020
> 
> What makes it work is not just the dazzling precision and clarity of Pienaar's finger technique (though that is certainly a vital factor), but the intelligence that has gone into his interpretations...he also communicates an individual and convincing vision for each piece, enough for every one of them to give delight.





> Sunday Times 9th March 2020
> 
> The curator offers instinctive, sensitive, non-dogmatic performances, making this music seem perfectly suited to the modern piano.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kodàly-Blacher & Elgar*


----------



## Malx

A disc to be released on the 8th of August, streamed on Qobuz.

*Elgar, Sospiri / Britten, Sinfonia da Requiem / Walton, Troilus & Cressida Suite / Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Serenade for strings

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Mozart: Clarinet Quintets

Karl Leister, Bernd Gellerman, Bernhard Hartog, Wolfram Christ, Jörg Baumann


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.38


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7* _(1st mvt. only)__
Deutsches SO Berlin - Chailly_


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Renaud Capucon - Orchestre de Paris - Paavo Jarvi_


----------



## Malx

Still streaming.

*Tchaikovsky, String Quartet No 1 - Gabrieli Quartet.
Shostakovich, String Quartet No 8 - Borodin Quartet.*

Both from:


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I like Baudo's performances a lot. I own both the original and remastered sets and I can attest to the remastered set being much superior to the original. *Truth be told, Karajan owns the 2nd and 3rd symphonies *and these are the two symphonies that resonate with me the most anyway in Honegger's cycle.


This sort of thing is probably what makes some dislike Karajan. So many of his recordings are really good and have something very special to say. But that doesn't mean they are the only way to play the music or "the best", or that Karajan "owns" the works in question. As for Karajan's Honegger, I find it good but, much to my initial surprise, find myself much more often wanting to hear Dutoit's record. I find his Honegger symphonies among the best recordings he made while Karajan's record seems less idiomatic. I have a similar feeling towards Karajan's Prokofiev 5 - it is very good but there are several recordings I prefer to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - early works part one of two for this afternoon. My first listen to Ligeti this year, partly prompted by (or perhaps hastened by is more apt) Starthrower's Ligeti post yesterday.

Many of Ligeti's early pieces were folk-based, following in the footsteps of his illustrious countrymen Kodály and Bartók. The real goodies were to come after Ligeti had left Hungary amidst the crackdown which followed the 1956 uprising but it's nevertheless worthwhile investigating this first period, even if Hungary during those times was hardly the ideal place for the kind of creative evolution that Ligeti, mindful of contemporaneous musical developments in the West, was looking to undergo.

_Három Weöres-dal_ [_Three Weöres Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1946-47):
_Négy lakodalmi tánc_ [_Four Wedding Dances_] for three female voices and piano [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Öt Arany-dal_ [_Five Arany Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: János Arany] (1952):










_Andante_ and _Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):










_Régi magyar társas táncok_ [_Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances_] for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
_Baladă şi joc_ [_Ballad and Dance_] - originally for school orchestra (1950):
_Concert românesc_ for orchestra (1951):










_Induló_ [_March_] for piano duet (1942):
_Polifón etüd_ [_Polyphonic Étude_] for piano duet (1943):
_Allegro_ for piano duet (1943):
_Due capricci_ for piano (1947):
_Invention_ for piano (1948):
_Három lakodalmi tánc_ [_Three Wedding Dances_] for piano duet (1950):
_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1950):
_Musica ricercata XI_: _Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi_] for piano, arr. for organ (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1953):










_Idegen földön_ [_Far From Home_] - four songs [Texts: Bálint Balassa/Hungarian and Slovakian folk sources] (1945-46):
_Betlehemi királyok_ [_Kings of Bethlehem_] [Text: Attila József] (1946):
_Húsvét_ [_Easter_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magos Kősziklának_ [_From a High Mountain Rock_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magány_ [_Solitude_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1946):
_Bujdosó_ [_The Fugitive_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Két kánon_ [_Two Canons_] [Texts: Slovakian folk poetry/Sándor Weöres] (1947 and 1952):
_Lakodalmas_ [_Wedding Song_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Hortobágy_ - three songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Haj, ifjuság!_ [_Hey, Youth!_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Kállai kettős_ [_Double-Dance from Kállo_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):


----------



## haziz

I had to check that it was not Elgar's birthday today. He is getting a lot of, well deserved, love today.

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Anne Gastinel - CBSO - Justin Brown_


----------



## Vasks

*Helmut Lachenmann - Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) (Eotvos/ECM)
Rolf Riehm - Nuages immortels (Zender/Telos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*

Suite 1-2 & 3


----------



## Flamme

From Shakespeare to Hilary Mantel - the Tudors is a period rich in literature, with a king who is said to have composed Greensleeves for his future Queen Anne Boleyn. Today's Words and Music is inspired by the Tudor dynasty who ruled England from Henry VII's reign in 1485 until the death of Elizabeth I in 1603. Theirs was an era of turbulence, from the Wars of the Roses, to the seismic break with Rome under Henry VIII, and the bloody era of protestant executions under Mary I. There is poetry by the key players in the Tudor drama: Thomas Wyatt (who was accused of adultery with Anne Boleyn), Mary, Queen of Scots and Elizabeth I herself. And we feature extracts from one of the most compelling modern-day takes on the Tudors: Hilary Mantel's Wolf Hall. Musically, we'll hear from the star of this week's series of Essays, William Byrd; and Thomas Tallis, who walked a dangerous line as a Catholic composer in Elizabeth I's Protestant court, and we'll also hear Tudor inspired music by Donizetti and Benjamin Britten.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xzn3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157500


*Frédéric Chopin*

Sonata for piano and violoncello in G minor, op. 65
Polonaise brillante for piano and violoncello in C major, op. 3
-Martha Argerich, piano
-Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
-Svjatoslav Richter, piano

recorded 1962, 1963, 1981; compilation 1991


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Enthusiast

The first 3 discs from this set. There is something special about the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt recordings of Bach's cantatas.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The first 3 discs from this set. *There is something special about the Harnoncourt/Leonhardt recordings of Bach's cantatas.*


 With all the (technical) shortcomings are this still my favorite recordings


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Exactly. Not perfect (far from it) but better!


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> This sort of thing is probably what makes some dislike Karajan. So many of his recordings are really good and have something very special to say. But that doesn't mean they are the only way to play the music or "the best", or that Karajan "owns" the works in question. As for Karajan's Honegger, I find it good but, much to my initial surprise, find myself much more often wanting to hear Dutoit's record. I find his Honegger symphonies among the best recordings he made while Karajan's record seems less idiomatic. I have a similar feeling towards Karajan's Prokofiev 5 - it is very good but there are several recordings I prefer to it.


Well, Karajan did in fact champion Honegger Symphonies 2 & 3, and performed them both many times. The recording has been widely praised, and rightly so in my view. This is music that was firmly in Karajan's wheelhouse, that he performed often and well, and I think that's all Neo Romanza meant. (ETA: if someone else's enthusiasm makes you dislike something, that says something about you, not the person expressing the enthusiasm.)

Here's what your post has prompted. I haven't heard this album in some time; it's been collecting dust on my shelf. But to hades with my soul if it isn't just as superb as I remembered: just hugely enjoyable listening! I've listened to _a lot_ of Prokofiev, and this is really, really great.

YMMV

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 1 in D major "Classical", Op. 25 and No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

More quartets via the modern miracle that is high quality streaming.

*Escher String Quartet - Dvořák, String Quartet No. 12 'American' / Tchaikovsky, String Quartet No. 1 / Borodin, String Quartet No. 2.*

*Danish String Quartet - Adès, Arcadiana Op 12 / Nørgård, String Quartet No 1 'Quartetto Breve' / Abrahamsen, String Quartet No 1 '10 Preludes For String Quartet'.*


----------



## Enthusiast

They are quite different! I love them both.


----------



## starthrower

Finnish Radio TV Symphony Orchestra - Hannu Lintu

A thrilling live performance for fans of this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Finnish Radio TV Symphony Orchestra - Hannu Lintu
> 
> A thrilling live performance for fans of this work.


Thanks for the heads up on this one I've tagged it up for a listen/watch later, when I have access to our tv.


----------



## fbjim

The Bloch specifically.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm not going to list all what I'm been listening to in this set as I've basically been jumping around and sampling everything from concerti to chamber works to solo piano, but I have truly impressed with many of the performances I've heard so far:










I will say that the only thing that I wasn't completely allured by were some of the performances of the solo piano works, but mainly this is because the fidelity is rather dry. Thankfully, the solo piano recordings have better fidelity depending on the pianist, but it's not consistent in the way say Kocsis' recordings were on Decca, which is still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> This sort of thing is probably what makes some dislike Karajan. So many of his recordings are really good and have something very special to say. But that doesn't mean they are the only way to play the music or "the best", or that Karajan "owns" the works in question. As for Karajan's Honegger, I find it good but, much to my initial surprise, find myself much more often wanting to hear Dutoit's record. I find his Honegger symphonies among the best recordings he made while Karajan's record seems less idiomatic. I have a similar feeling towards Karajan's Prokofiev 5 - it is very good but there are several recordings I prefer to it.


You see I don't like Dutoit's Honegger. In fact, I don't like hardly anything this conductor has done. Obviously, Karajan doesn't 'own' Honegger's 2nd and 3rd symphonies, but he's my preference in these two symphonies. Baudo is also very good and would be my second choice. But it's not like I listen to Honegger's music very much anyway and when I do, I seem to go for his chamber music like the afore mentioned SQs, which are superb.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Trio for violin, cello, and piano in C minor, Op. 101
Josef Suk, János Starker, Julius Katchen


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Exactly. Not perfect (far from it) but better!


It makes it clear that beauty is not always decisive.
These performances have something that is pure and gets to the core. It is striking in its rhythmic movements, with minimal means there is sometimes a subdued sacred dance, pointed and not aimed at charm. It sounds bare but is full of musicality.
Whoever hears it knows what I mean.


----------



## Malx

Final stream for this afternoon:

*Stenhammar, String Quartet No 3 - Stenhammar Quartet.*










I had better listen to some physical media next or my better half may want the storage space back.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

It is inevitable after my tribute that I will listen to a cantata myself.
These performances have a liveliness (for those who want to hear it) that does not arise from fast tempos. What is also striking is that the text comes first, the music serves it. The music is aimed at emphasizing the message of the text. without compromising her movement. The use of boy sopranos allows the penetrating beauty to be heard unimpeded.
Perhaps many people abhor the odd intonations, but it is the concept that is decisive, the pursuit of a performance that can only be dreamed of.
It's miles from a certain slickness I hear from Maasaki.
This rough stone that is unfinished but reveals much of its intentions.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Final stream for this afternoon:
> 
> *Stenhammar, String Quartet No 3 - Stenhammar Quartet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had better listen to some physical media next or my better half may want the storage space back.


What do you think of these SQs, Malx? I like some of Stenhammar's orchestral works like his _Symphony No. 2_ for example, but have been curious about his chamber works.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Harvey record is one I play every so often but slowly that has been becoming more often. Magical music. And not a million miles from the disc of Saariaho's music.


----------



## starthrower

Nos.3-4, Pacific 231, Rugby


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of these SQs, Malx? I like some of Stenhammar's orchestral works like his _Symphony No. 2_ for example, but have been curious about his chamber works.


I am just dipping my toe into the waters of these quartets - initial thoughts are that Stenhammar sits somewhere between late romantic and early 20th century in terms of his sound world. The 3rd quartet I listened to today harked back even towards late Beethoven & Schumann but the 4th which I played a while back, if I recall correctly, was a bit more forward looking.
I don't feel I know the pieces well enough to add much more other than to say I enjoyed the recording this afternoon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157507


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 4

Edith Mathis, soprano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1979, reissued ca. 1987


----------



## Itullian

A very fine set from Abbado.
In great sound.


----------



## Tristan

*Schumann* - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41/1









I'd never heard Schumann's string quartets before (they don't seem to be performed very often), but I'm enjoying them very much, especially the first one, and this is an excellent recording.


----------



## 13hm13

John Knowles Paine: Symphony No. 1

New York Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Wagner* - Die Walkure Act 1
Nilsson, Vickers, London et al

London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf Decca

Studio recording - Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London E17 4JF - September 1961

This is an absolute scorcher! My current goto Walkure!


----------



## Mark Dee

Albinoni - Concerto a Cinque in B-flat Major, Op. 5, No. 1
I Solisti di Zagreb
Big Summer Box (A Big Bach Guild Set)


----------



## strawa

Third day in my "20th Cello Concertos week".

*Milhaud*: Cello Concerto nº 1, op. 136 (1934)
_Mstislav Rostropovich, Kent Nagano & London Symphony Orchestra_
*Ibert*: Concerto for Cello and Wind Instruments (1925)
_Xavier Gagnepain, Jean-Louis Petit & Chamber Orchestra of Ville d'Avray_
*Roussel*: Concertino for cello and orchestra, Op. 57 (1936)
_Jean-Guihen Queyras, David Stern & Ensemble orchestral de Paris_


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Anthony Beaumont


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Symphony No.5

To put it simply, an impressive rendition, great ensemble playing, excellent recording and above all wonderfully uplifting music.


----------



## Baxi

Great Music!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y0h0








Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests and music celebrating this year's WOMAD festival.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I don't think I've seen anyone in here ever talk about Birtwistle, but he's just a fantastic composer. Today I've been listening to:

-9 Settings of Lorine Niedecker
-Lullaby
-Songs by Myself
-Cantus iambeus
-Angel Fighter
-In Broken Images
-Virelai
-Three Settings of Lorine Niedecker
-Piano Trio
-Bogenstrich
-Melencolia I
-Ritual Fragment
-Meridian
-String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
-9 Movements for String Quartet
-The Woman and the Hare
-Duets for Storab
-An Interrupted Endless Melody
-Entr'actes and Sappho Fragments
-Tragoedia
-Five Distances
-Three Settings of Celan
-Secret Theatre

And tomorrow and part of Friday I'm going to be tackling 3 operas by him: Punch & Judy, Gawain and The Mask of Orpheus

A few of the performances I've listened to today


----------



## Merl

Wow, didn't realise I'd hit 6000 posts, Finishing my day with this erratic 80s set.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is just a staggering masterpiece; gripping in its musical and dramatic imagination.


----------



## Flamme

Works for violin, viola and piano by Bruch, Liszt, Tchaikovsky, Boulanger and Shostakovich. Jonathan Swain presents.

12:31 AM
Max Bruch (1838-1920)
Eight Pieces, op. 83 (Excerpts)
Mihaela Martin (violin), Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

12:48 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Die Zelle in Nonnenwerth, S. 274
Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

12:55 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Souvenir d'un lieu cher, op. 42
Mihaela Martin (violin), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

12:59 AM
Lili Boulanger (1893-1918)
Nocturne
Mihaela Martin (violin), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:03 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Valse sentimentale, op. 51/6
Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:06 AM
Josef Suk (1874-1935)
Love Song, op. 7/1
Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:13 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Intermezzo, from 'F-A-E Sonata'
Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:15 AM
Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
La Gitana
Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:18 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Three Romances for Oboe and Piano, op. 94
Mihaela Martin (violin), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:31 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975), Lev Atovmyan (arranger)
Five Pieces
Mihaela Martin (violin), Razvan Popovici (viola), Mara Dobrescu (piano)

01:41 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Overture (Suite) in D major TWV.5518
Musica Florea, Marek Stryncl (conductor)

02:04 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Concert champetre for harpsichord and orchestra
Jory Vinikour (harpsichord), Radio France Philharmonic Orchestra, Marc Minkowski (conductor)

02:31 AM
Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Quintet in G minor, Op 39
Hexagon Ensemble

02:52 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Jesu, meine Freude - motet (BWV.227)
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

03:13 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Sonata no. 18 in E flat major Op.31 no.3 for piano
Zhang Zuo (piano)

03:36 AM
Friedrich Kunzen (1761-1817)
Husitterne (The Hussites), (Overture)
Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Peter Marschik (conductor)

03:44 AM
Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger (c.1580-1651)
Three works: Preludio, Toccata II; Sfessania; Passacaglia
Simone Vallerotonda (theorbo)

03:55 AM
Henri Duparc (1848-1933), Francois Coppee (author)
La Vague et la cloche for voice and piano 
Gerald Finley (baritone), Stephen Ralls (piano)

04:01 AM
Kurt Weill (1900-1950)
Kleine Dreigroschenmusik (excerpts)
Winds of Flemish Radio Orchestra, Jan Latham-Koenig (conductor)

04:10 AM
Frederick Delius (1862-1934)
The Walk to the Paradise Garden
BBC Concert Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth (conductor)

04:20 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Allegretto con variazioni in C major Wq.118/5
Geert Bierling (organ)

04:31 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750),Anton Webern (1883-1945)
Fuga ricercata No 2 (from 'Musikalischen Opfer', BWV.1079)
Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Fortner (conductor)

04:41 AM
Gosta Nystroem (1890-1966), Elmer Diktonius (author), Ebba Lindqvist (author), Vilhelm Ekelund (author)
Tre havsvisioner (3 Visions about the sea)
Swedish Radio Choir, Gustav Sjokvist (conductor)

04:53 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Violin Concerto in F minor, RV.297 'L'Inverno'
Elizabeth Wallfisch (baroque violin), Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (director)

05:01 AM
Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
Overture to Prince Igor
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra, Bramwell Tovey (conductor)

05:12 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Scherzo No.3 in C sharp (Op.39)
Ronald Brautigam (piano)

05:20 AM
Francois Couperin (1668-1733)
La Sultane
Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen (soloist)

05:30 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Quartet for strings (Op.42) in D minor
Pavel Haas Quartet

05:43 AM
Marcin Leopolita ((? - 1589))
Missa Paschalis
Michal Straszewski (bass), Il Canto, Barbara Janowska (soprano), Wanda Laddy (soprano), Robert Lawaty (counter tenor), Cezary Szyfman (baritone)

06:02 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony No.38 in D major (K.504), "Prague"
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y06g


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E major
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ned Rorem. Songs.*

I don't get it. It's just one woman singing with a piano, in English. Why can't I understand the words?


----------



## fbjim

On my Spotify recommendations.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Cello Concerto*

This is fun. Although at times I hear Leonard Bernstein without the finger snaps.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ned Rorem. Songs.*
> 
> I don't get it. It's just one woman singing with a piano, in English. Why can't I understand the words?
> 
> View attachment 157512


That's why I buy classical vocal music in German, French, and Italian. It's all indecipherable for a good reason!


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Helsinki PO - Berglund_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is just a staggering masterpiece; gripping in its musical and dramatic imagination.


I concur! A neglected masterpiece.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 *(1st mvt. only)
_Deutsches SO Berlin - Chailly_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> I am just dipping my toe into the waters of these quartets - initial thoughts are that Stenhammar sits somewhere between late romantic and early 20th century in terms of his sound world. The 3rd quartet I listened to today harked back even towards late Beethoven & Schumann but the 4th which I played a while back, if I recall correctly, was a bit more forward looking.
> I don't feel I know the pieces well enough to add much more other than to say I enjoyed the recording this afternoon.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Various chamber works from this set --- namely the _Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2_:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Boston SO - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Baxi said:


> Great Music!
> 
> View attachment 157510


You've got to hear the Karabtchevsky cycle of Villa-Lobos' symphonies.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Mahler - Sinfonie Nr. 9 D-Dur. Berliner Philharmonic. EMI/His Masters Voice reissue. Release date unknown, but believe early/mid-70's. Originally 1964. German release

View attachment 157515


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Piano Quartet, H. 287
Kocian Quartet & Ivan Klansky*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Jarvi_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Viola Sonata, H. 355
Maxim Rysanov, Katya Apekisheva*


----------



## mparta

I got all excited about Szymanowski for the first time when I heard a couple of adequate performances (FINALLY!)(DVD with Eric Cutler from Paris, silly production, and CDs with Piotr Bezcala) of King Roger, and was very taken.
I also had a DVD of Wit conducting the 3rd and 4th symphonies, and piling on, bought this Gergiev. Also has the Stabat Mater.

Not quite back to square one but while I find the basic sound attractive, i find it hard to follow the "argument". So I guess that's on me to try harder. Maybe the DVD would help, going back to visualization and good performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> I got all excited about Szymanowski for the first time when I heard a couple of adequate performances (FINALLY!)(DVD with Eric Cutler from Paris, silly production, and CDs with Piotr Bezcala) of King Roger, and was very taken.
> I also had a DVD of Wit conducting the 3rd and 4th symphonies, and piling on, bought this Gergiev. Also has the Stabat Mater.
> 
> Not quite back to square one but while I find the basic sound attractive, i find it hard to follow the "argument". So I guess that's on me to try harder. Maybe the DVD would help, going back to visualization and good performances.


FWIW, I don't find Gergiev to be wholly convincing in Szymanowski's music. Believe it or not, Simon Rattle is an exceptional Szymanowski interpreter. I also like Wit and Kazimierz Kord. Jacek Kasprzyk is another great conductor in this music. He recorded _King Roger_ for the CD Accord label not too long ago that was exceptional. Here it is (if you're interested):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Carmina Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing in a Polish vein:

*Lutosławski
Preludes and Fugue
Wroclaw Chamber Orchestra Leopoldinum
Ernst Kovacic*










This whole series of Lutosławski called _Opera Omnia_ on CD Accord is worth its weight in gold. Each time I listen to any of his music, I come away with a newfound appreciation and love for it. I'm not sure what his 'status' is nowadays, but he deserves all the attention he can get.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Haydn - Symphony No. 103 ("Drum Roll") • Symphony No. 104 ("London"). Philharmonia Hungarica. London Treasury Series 1979

View attachment 157517


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Paroles Tissées (Woven Words)
Piotr Kusiewicz, tenor
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence & R. Strauss: Metamorphosen

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra, Iona Brown


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Sur Le Borysthène (On the Dnieper), Op. 51
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Messiaen
Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Tashi*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mischa Maisky (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de tres picos & El Amor Brujo

Colette Boky (soprano), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - early works part two of two for this morning.

Sonata for solo cello (1948 and 1953):










_Musica ricercata_ - eleven pieces for piano (1951-53):










Six pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for solo piano, arranged as _Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (arr. 1953):










String Quartet no.1: _Métamorphoses nocturnes_ (1953-54):










_Inaktelki nóták_ [_Tunes from Inaktelke_] - four songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Pápainé_ [_Widow Pápai_] [Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Mátraszentimrei dalok_ [_Songs from Mátraszentimre_] - four songs [Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1955):
_Éjszaka_ [_Night_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):
_Reggel_ [_Morning_] [Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Torelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 8

Mariana Sirbu (violin), Antonio Perez (violin)

I Musici


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - String Quartets Nos. 1-3/ Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70

Keller Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone in here ever talk about Birtwistle, but he's just a fantastic composer.


I quite often post Birtwistle here and elsewhere. A year or two ago there were several people posting his music. I agree, an excellent composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> FWIW, I don't find Gergiev to be wholly convincing in Szymanowski's music. Believe it or not, Simon Rattle is an exceptional Szymanowski interpreter. I also like Wit and Kazimierz Kord. Jacek Kasprzyk is another great conductor in this music.


There was a thread recently where I think a majority had expressed doubt about Rattle's Szymanowski with some of them (including me!) noting that they could track their earlier doubts about Szymanowski's music to Rattle's accounts. I personally greatly prefer the Gergiev recording. As usual it is all down to individual's taste. I agree about Wit, though.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Thomas Beecham_


----------



## haziz

*Haydn: Symphony No. 88*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Sir Simon Rattle_


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Bronze Horseman Suite & Horn Concerto

Richard Watkins (horn)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Enthusiast

With the Harvey and Saariaho from yesterday still going around in my head this morning, I moved on to Grisey.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_RPO - Hughes_


----------



## Dimace

My WE has started earlier this week, and I hope I will have some time for more music, presentations and, this is the best, for your on line company, my dearest friends. Let us start with a great classic. *Father, Nathan & Sonaten und Partiten for solo violin.* Maybe one of the greatest approaches ever have been made to these demanding jobs and an absolute suggestion to you, my dearest friends. This DG (1975, 3xLPs) set is also an excellent collectible. We don't have such recordings today.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'/ Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1977-03-28
Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Verdi-Beethoven & Berlioz*


----------



## strawa

*Atterberg*: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 21 (1922)
_Truls Mørk, his breath, Kristjan Järvi & Norrlands Opera Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Enthusiast

Anderson's and Murail's music is suiting the hot weather we have been getting of late.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157522


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 7

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert Karajan

1990


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61/ Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Malx

A used copy arrived today, giving it a spin now. 
Always nice when condition is described as vgc and in reality it is almost mint - costing less than £3.00 including P&P invariably puts a smile on my face.

*Dvorak, String Quartets Op 61 & 96 'American' - Talich Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Passacaglia For Orchestra Op. 1

5 Movements Op. 5 - Version For String Orchestra

6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6

J. S. Bach: Fuga (Ricercata) A 6 Voci - From "The Musical Offering"

Franz Schubert: German Dances Op. Post. D 820

Im Sommerwind - Idyll For Large Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> There was a thread recently where I think a majority had expressed doubt about Rattle's Szymanowski with some of them (including me!) noting that they could track their earlier doubts about Szymanowski's music to Rattle's accounts. I personally greatly prefer the Gergiev recording. As usual it is all down to individual's taste. I agree about Wit, though.


One of the things about Szymanowski's music that does make it a bit difficult to get into is how unstable the harmonic content is. I'm not a classically-trained musician, but I do have 25 years worth of experience playing the guitar and percussion. What struck me about his music is its harmonic ambiguity. It seems to always be changing and there's a certain 'unease' about it. This fascinated me even early on and Rattle's set on EMI is what I cut my teeth on before pursuing other performances and when it came to listening to other performances, my notion about the composer was still intact. So, for me, it's not the performance per se, but the music itself that raised my eyebrow. This is all water under the bridge now of course as I love the composer, but he did kind of confuse me when I was just getting into his music.


----------



## Vasks

*Loder - Overture to "The Night Dancers" (Bonynge/Somm)
Parry - Piano Trio No. 2 (Leonore/Hyperion)
Elgar - Sospiri (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings of Schubert's eighth symphony :
*Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell & Vienna PO, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A couple of recordings of Schubert's eighth symphony :
> *Schubert, Symphony No 8 - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell & Vienna PO, Otto Klemperer.*


I like that Klemperer recording


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17 Sz. 67, BB 75
Tátrai Quartet*


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Harvey.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> I like that Klemperer recording


I agree - having read through the Szell thread I thought I'd do a little comparison, perhaps an unfair one, as that VPO Klemperer disc is a Desert Island choice for me - an excellent disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Tzigane

*Rihm*

"Gesungene Zeit"

*Berg*

Violin Concerto


----------



## Malx

Inspired by the interest being shown in Szymanowski lately.
*Szymanowski, Symphony No 3 'The Song of the Night' & Love Songs of Hafiz Op 26 - Ben Johnson (tenor), BBC SO & Chorus, Edward Gardner.*

My first encounter with Szymanowski was with the EMI Rattle recordings, I still enjoy them, but I find Gardner's way with the Symphonies equally rewarding. To my ears there is a diaphanus quality to the interpretations/sound that allows little insights into the pieces without details being over spotlit. 
I haven't heard the Wit or Gergiev recordings.










*ETA* I just let the disc run on through the first Symphony


----------



## Enthusiast

Handel's Opus 6 concertos seem to flower in a variety of very different recordings - Marriner (with Thurston Dart), Harnoncourt, Iona Brown, Antonini have all recorded excellent sets, all very different from each other. And then there are sets from Pinnock and Manze which have their merits even if they can seem a little "generic HIP". This is another - I played the first two discs (concertos 1 - 8).


----------



## Bourdon

*Offenbach*

Le Papillon


----------



## Enthusiast

I listening to Boccherini's Stabat Mater - a different recording to the one I listened to a couple of times a week or so ago - but won't do the quartets today.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


Am I the only one who looks at that box and think it's a collection of songs by Beyonce?


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Am I the only one who looks at that box and think it's a collection of songs by Beyonce?


I wonder what your wife is putting in your coffee


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> Am I the only one who looks at that box and think it's a collection of songs by Beyonce?





Bourdon said:


> I wonder what your wife is putting in your coffee


This reminds me my girl friend, some years ago. I was looking for a Barber's recording and I told her something about my search. Some days after I had my birthday and she came to me with a present. '' Here is what you were looking for'' she said. I opened it and I saw that she had bought Michael Bouble songs! I told her nothing about her mistake and since then I have this collection sealed on my bookshelf to look at it and wondering about the relationship between Samuel Barber & Michael Bouble...


----------



## George O

Wilhelm-Friedemann Bach (1710-1784)

Integrale des 6 sonates pour 2 flutes traversieres sans basse

Pierre Sechet, flute
Penelope Evison, flute

2-LP box set with poster on Stil (France), from 1981


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## George O

Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840)

Caprices Nos. 1 Through 12 (for unaccompanied violin), op 1
Caprices Nos. 13 Through 24 (for unaccompanied violin), op 1

Ruggiero Ricci, violin

Two individual LPs on London (records made in England), from 1950


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157539


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Sir Georg Solti

1995


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> FWIW, I don't find Gergiev to be wholly convincing in Szymanowski's music. Believe it or not, Simon Rattle is an exceptional Szymanowski interpreter. I also like Wit and Kazimierz Kord. Jacek Kasprzyk is another great conductor in this music. He recorded _King Roger_ for the CD Accord label not too long ago that was exceptional. Here it is (if you're interested):
> 
> That's the King Roger with Beczala to which I was referring. It's great.
> 
> I tried the Gergiev disc again today during my afternoon walk. Drew a complete blank. About 2 minutes of the flute solo that opens the slow movement of the 4th symphony made me listen, otherwise just no horizontal draw at all.
> 
> I think I did my best. I do have the Boulez 3rd symphony with a violin concerto, so maybe that last hurrah.
> 
> Some things not meant to be.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 157539
> 
> 
> *Giuseppe Verdi*
> 
> La Traviata
> 
> Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
> Sir Georg Solti
> 
> 1995


Gotta tell you, consumptive she's not


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> This reminds me my girl friend, some years ago. I was looking for a Barber's recording and I told her something about my search. Some days after I had my birthday and she came to me with a present. '' Here is what you were looking for'' she said. I opened it and I saw that she had bought Michael Bouble songs! I told her nothing about her mistake and since then I have this collection sealed on my bookshelf to look at it and wondering about the relationship between Samuel Barber & Michael Bouble...


Buble leads with the Barber inspired pop group, the Dover Beach Boys:cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

mparta said:


> Buble leads with the Barber inspired pop group, the Dover Beach Boys:cheers:


Ha! I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that one.


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies*
Marzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra

51, 53 with the "A" ending, and Symphony A are all splendid performances.


----------



## strawa

*Lutosławski*: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (1970)
_Heinrich Schiff, Witold Lutosławski & Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra_
*Ginastera*: Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 36 (1968) & Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 50 (1980)
_Aurora Nátola-Ginastera, Max Bragado Darman & La Orquesta Sinfónica de Castilla y León_


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Rösel, Funke, Timm, Dresdner Philharmonie • Herbert Kegel ‎- Tripelkonzert - Chorfantasie


----------



## 13hm13

Various ‎- Konzert Am Sonntag - 16 Volkstümliche Meisterwerke

Serenade - Andante Cantabile Aus Dem Streichquartett F-Dur Op. 35
Composed By - Joseph Haydn
Conductor - Kurt Redel
Orchestra - "Pro Arte"-Orchester München*


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## 13hm13

Mass in B Minor : Kegel / Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Casapietra, F-Reinecke, S.Vogel, etc (1975)(2CD)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen

Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a(921), 943, 965, 983, 985

Robert Tear / Suzanne Danco, Elizabethan Singers

Louis Halsey (Conductor)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85, BB 93
Tátrai Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Obras Maestras Del Canto Gregoriano

Coro de Monjes del Monasterio de Silos


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso, RV728

Marilyn Horne, Victoria de los Angeles, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Carmen Gonzales, Lajos Kozma, Sesto Bruscantini & Nicola Zaccaria

Coro Amici della Polifonia & I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Britten.



















Lott's gorgeous singing of _Les Illuminations_ might just be my favourite version of this work, but Rolfe Johnson doesn't quite erase memories of Pears in the _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_. This one, transferred from sometimes crackly 78s, recorded in 1944 has the incomparable Dennis Brain on the horn and finds Pears in fesher voice than he was in his later, sonically superior recording. The Serenade is almost a love song to Pears and no other singer has quite matched Pears's insights into the poetry, though others may have sung with sweeter tone.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Furtwangler_ (1950 RIAS broadcast)

I never understood or joined the cult of Furtwangler. Another listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1991-01-21
Recording Venue: 19/21 January 1991 / Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, The Seasons (Summer) - Barbara Bonney (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Pittsburg SO - Honeck_ (live recording)

Much better! Generally faster tempi. Emotionally moving. Much, much, better sound recording quality.


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> Recorded: 1979-11-15
> Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> Recorded: 1991-01-21
> Recording Venue: 19/21 January 1991 / Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


Muti was always a great Tchaikovsky conductor. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*

CD 1

Prelude and Fugue in G major
Nocturne 
Scherzo
Pièce sur le nom de Fauré


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## Enthusiast

Still with Murail ...



















And, earlier, some Grisey.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_Anima Eterna - Immerseel_

Continuing with my "Eroica" mini marathon.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Beethoven: Duo WoO 26
Beethoven: Serenade in D major for Flute, Violin and Viola, Op. 25
Beethoven: Trio in G major WoO37 for Flute, Bassoon and Piano
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## Enthusiast

Revisiting these fine HIP recordings - surely the best HIP Beethoven out there.


----------



## strawa

*Villa-Lobos*: Cello Concerto nº 1 (1913); Cello Concerto n° 2 (1953); Fantasia para cello e orquestra (1945)
_Antonio Meneses, Víctor Pablo Pérez & Orquesta Sinfónica de Galicia_
*Guarnieri*: Chôro for cello and orchestra (1961)
_Aldo Parisot, Gustav Meier & Vienna State Opera Orchestra_



















Fun fact: I cannot attest to the veracity, but I read in more than one place that Guarnieri hated this recording. This is because Parisot (to whom the work was dedicated) took too many liberties, especially with regard to tempi. Problem is that this is the best recording even compared to other two I've known and would be correct.


----------



## Coach G

Recently I'm continuing with the _Toscanini Collection_:

1. *Debussy*: _La Mer_; _Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun_; _Iberia_; _Nocturnes: Nauges & Fetes_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra) 
2. *Mozart*: _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_; *Mendelssohn*: _Scherzo & Nocturne from Midsummer Night's Dream_; *Brahms*: _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_; *Wagner*: _Siegfried Idyll_; *Dukas*: _Sorcerer's Apprentice_ (Arturo Toscanini/ New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_ (featuring Frank Miller, cello; Carlton Cooley, viola; Daniel Guilet, violin); _Death and Transfiguration_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra) 
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Manfred Symphony_; _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra) 
5. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_; _Pahjola's Daughter_; _The Swan of Tuonela_; _Finlandia_ (Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra)



































Throughout the era of that was the Golden Age of Classical Music recordings, Arturo Toscanini was considered to be the gold standard except for those who gravitated to the musical vision that was Wilhelm Furtwangler; or those who preferred a more expansive and contemplative musical vision, to Toscanini's brisk, energetic, and on-the-beat, approach. In retrospect the two may not be so far apart, as both Toscanini and Furtwangler are intense in their own way. And I was interested to read somewhere that when someone once asked Toscanini who the greatest living conductor was (apart from himself, of course), he begrudgingly murmured the word "Furtwangler" under his breath.

We start with Debussy, a composer who I think is very hard to get right as even the finest conductors and orchestras seem to overplay Debussy's sophisticated French quality; almost as if Debussy places one in a whole different world than the likes of Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Brahms, etc. Case in point: while Leonard Bernstein's full-power swinging style during his Columbia years brings forth a top-notch recording practically across the repertoire, Bernstein's Debussy recordings from that same period seem to miss the mark in capturing Debussy's delicate moods and shadings. While you might think that a fiery Italian like Toscanini might also miss the point, Toscanini's handling of Debussy is actually very fine, and balanced so that the certain mysterious element in Debussy is not lost.

We then move on to some earlier recordings that Toscanini made with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra circa 1926-1936; and as a rule I've always avoided most recordings made prior to the 1950s; let alone prior to 1940! I know that this keeps many great musicians such as Koussevitzky, Rodzinski, Artur Schnabel, and many others, out of my collection, but that "tin-can" sound technology is just too distracting for me. Even so, the remastering on these Toscanini recordings of Mozart, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Wagner and Dukas; makes for an experience that is surprisingly clear and listenable; and also presents one with a different take on Toscanini where as opposed to the NBC Symphony Orchestra recordings which are very lean and melodic; the NYPO recordings are more full and powerful with a very athletic yet dramatic reading Mozart's _Symphony #35 "Haffner"_ that clocks in at just over twenty minutes. Even so, the Brahms' _Haydn Variations_ and Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_ remain intimate and beautiful despite Toscanini's reputation for high-energy and surgical precision.

Next up; we turn to Richard Strauss's _Don Quixote_ and _Death and Transfiguration_; and as much as Toscanini professed to dislike Strauss personally, Toscanini certainly doesn't let it get in the way that he brings Strauss' orchestral colors to life.

Tchaikovsky's non-canonical _Manfred Symphony_ follows. The composer himself disowned it, and Leonard Bernstein called _Manfred_ "trash". Indeed, _Manfred_ does have it's problems. While one will find the usual fountain of melody and sad, Russian soul, in _Manfred_ that makes Tchaikovsky's one of the world's most beloved composers, Tchaikovsky rambles on a bit, and has a hard time getting from point A to point B. Tchaikovsky's ideal was Mozart who seemed to effortlessly connect his musical ideas in seamless fashion, so it's no wonder that Tchaikovsky would be so hard on himself. How can one do otherwise when one chooses Mozart as the benchmark? This is followed by a solid _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_.

We end with Sibelius, a composer to which Toscanini was not known to be a great champion, and if you think that you're going to find a thoroughly "northern" recording that evokes the landscape of tall pines, powerful mountains, and rushing rivers, that were often are depicted on the cover art of those old Sibelius records; then look elsewhere. Toscanini is high-energy and full of bounce, making _Finlandia_ sound almost like the Rossini's _William Tell Overture_, and I'd say that Toscanini and Sibelius, to my ears, is something of a mismatch, though it is an approach to Sibelius like none other known to me.


----------



## haziz

Continuing with the "Eroica" mini marathon.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157554


*Frédéric Chopin*

Ballade No. 1 in G minor, op. 23
Ballade No. 2 in F major, op. 38
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, op. 52
Barcarolle in F sharp major, op. 60
Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

Krystian Zimerman, piano

1988


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
5 Songs
Jadwiga Rappé, alto
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Wit*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

As I said I would:

2 AMAZING operas by Birtwistle

















AND the third one that has turned out to be one of the greatest operas I've ever heard:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Dance Preludes
Double Concerto For Oboe, Harp & Chamber Orchestra
Grave: Metamorphoses for cello and string orchestra
Chain 1
2 Children's Songs
6 Children's Songs
Zbigniew Kaleta, clarinet
Arkadiusz Krupa - oboe, Nicolas Tulliez - harp
Rafal Kwiatkowski, cello
Urszula Kryger, soprano
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Wit*


----------



## Enthusiast

A favourite record. It's lucky you can't wear out a CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 & Slavonic Dances Op. 46

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Piano Quintet No. 2, H. 298
Kocian Quartet & Ivan Klansky*


----------



## starthrower

Organ recorded June 1992 in Lucerne


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La Mer

Nocturnes

Ibéria ( images pour orchestre)


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be listening to a lot of near-contemporary piano concertos today. This is a great disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Klagende Lied.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
> _Berlin Philharmonic - Furtwangler_ (1950 RIAS broadcast)
> 
> I never understood or joined the cult of Furtwangler. Another listen.


I'm not sure that one will make you a convert, but maybe it will help you become an enthusiast.


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
> _Pittsburg SO - Honeck_ (live recording)
> 
> Much better! Generally faster tempi. Emotionally moving. Much, much, better sound recording quality.


Haziz - I wonder what you may think of Furtwangler's recordings, and others of his vintage, if they benfitted from the same state of the art sound as Honeck's recording? I appreciate this is a purely hypothetical question and I am not trying score any points here as I genuinely find it difficult to do comparisons between recordings of different vintages and wonder if this a peculiarity particular to me or a general issue - I tend to try and listen through the old sound and balance my view taking that into account.
Wouldn't it be great if we had everything in a equal sound quality to compare the greats of yesterday with todays maestros.

Sorry folks didn't mean to derail the thread.

Thread duty:

*Finzi, Cello Concerto - Tim Hugh, Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths.*


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to the Faure Nocturnes from this set, up to the fifth so far. They are poetic and technically impressive. Beautiful recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Das Klagende Lied.*
> 
> View attachment 157555


Do you have that box ? :clap:


----------



## Malx

Some Boulez light.

*Boulez, Sonatine / Derive / Memoriale(...Explosante-Fixe...Originel) / Dialogue de L'Ombre Double - Sophie Cherrier (flute), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Alain Damiens (clarinet), Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> *Finzi, Cello Concerto - Tim Hugh, Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths.*


Some of my absolute favorite music, both the piano and orchestra pieces and the cello concerto.


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Some Boulez light.
> 
> *Boulez, Sonatine / Derive / Memoriale(...Explosante-Fixe...Originel) / Dialogue de L'Ombre Double - Sophie Cherrier (flute), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Alain Damiens (clarinet), Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*


Fantastic disc!


----------



## Enthusiast

For years I found Mahler 8 to be the work of his that I didn't much like. But it turns out that it is the recordings that I had been using to get into it - Haitink, Boulez, Solti etc. (one of them ought to have been OK) - that were not working for me. Since then I have enjoyed the work immensely by listening to Adam Fischer, Nagano ... and this one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré*

Pelléas et Mélisande
Pavane
Fantasie
Masque et Bergamasque - Suite

*Tchaikovsky*

Sextet "Souvenir de Florence"


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y1c6
Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to today's starter.

1100 Essential Five - our final pick of the best pieces for harpsichord.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> For years I found Mahler 8 to be the work of his that I didn't much like. But it turns out that it is the recordings that I had been using to get into it - Haitink, Boulez, Solti etc. (one of them ought to have been OK) - that were not working for me. Since then I have enjoyed the work immensely by listening to Adam Fischer, Nagano ... and this one.


Fantastic 8th. One of Seji's best recordings out there. The sound is also excellent. (I'm BIG fan of Mahler's 8th. The reason is that he composed it for one woman: His Frau, Alma. I greatly prefer and appreciate all human love creations. With God's love everything is easier...)


----------



## Itullian

Schubert, "The Great"


----------



## haziz

Continuing with *Beethoven's 3rd Symphony*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Do you have that box ? :clap:


I downloaded it from Supraphon. I think if I had that box, I'd pull a muscle opening it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Te Deum*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Schubert, "The Great"


I've been monitoring all the used CD sites for the past six months. Some day someone will slip up and offer that set at the wrong price, and I'm ready to pounce.


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been monitoring all the used CD sites for the past six months. Some day someone will slip up and offer that set at the wrong price, and I'm ready to pounce.


I was lucky that i got these when they first came out.
I would think a re release might be in order now.


----------



## starthrower

That Klemperer box is still available new for under 35 dollars.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> I was lucky that i got these when they first came out.
> I would think a re release might be in order now.


Its still available on Amazon UK & Presto UK in fact the price on Amazon today is very decent:

*Edit* - my post was being written as stathrowers appeared the price in the UK is the same when exchange rate is considered as the US price.

Thread Duty:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Wilhem Furtwangler (Berlin 1949).*
A disc I burned from a Pristine Classical download.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Schubert, "The Great"


Monumental Schubert 9 by Klempy. Holy Moly!


----------



## Itullian

Schubert string quartet #15


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2* Stefan Vladar with the Wiener Kammer Orchestra on Capriccio









The first disc from a fine 4 CD set of Beethoven Concertos.

I'm a big fan of the Piano Concert No. 1 (which was composed after the Piano Concerto No. 2). Such joyous music with a great sense of fun. The second concerto rather pales in comparison, and I believe Beethoven didn't think one of his best.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I think Enthusiast posted this record a while back. Unbelievably awesome. It is amazing to me how clearly Holliger establishes relations with the Machaut works (which are absolutely beautiful), and then takes them even further, what is hinted in Machaut is exploited by Holliger, a great example of that are the Hoquetus Davids and the Triple Hoquet. Fantastic!


----------



## senza sordino

Dvořák

Piano Quintet no 2 and String Quintet









String Quartets 13 and 12









Symphonies 1, 2 and 3, Cello Concerto (Alisa Weilerstein), Violin Concerto (Frank Zimmerman), Piano Concerto (Garrick Ohlsson)


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas 37, 40 & 52 plus Andante con variazioni in F minor*Alfred Brendel on Philips

View attachment 157567


The last disc from this 4 CD set. Haydn at the top of his game, and the same can be said for Brendel!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Listening to Enescu's great opera _Oedipe_ has piqued my interest into the relationship between classical music and ancient mythology. Thus:










The luscious sounds that the LSO makes here under Monteux's streamlined direction are truly incredible.


----------



## George O

The Music of Gurdjieff/de Hartmann

George I. Gurdjieff (1877-1949)
Thomas de Hartmann (1885-1956)

Thomas de Hartmann, piano

4 LP box set on Triangle Records (New York, New York; manufactured by ECM Records in W. Germany), from 1985


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos 2 & 5 'Emperor' *Martin Helmchen with the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin conducted by Andrew Manze on Alpha









Nice accounts of these works.

Ive already listened to the second piano concerto earlier in the evening and suggested even Beethoven didn't think it one his best works. I'm sure he felt the Emperor was one of his best, but strangely I have always had reservations with it, as I much prefer the 4th Piano Concerto.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 *"Eroica"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan (1977)_

Probably the last leg of my 'Eroica' marathon for now, although I may possibly throw in Monteux's recording later.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

I've been told that the sound on this merits a relegation to the trash heap, but I don't know any better, so it sounds okay to me. I


----------



## strawa

*Prokofiev*: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 58 (1938); Symphony-Concerto in E minor, for cello and orchestra, Op. 125 (1952)
_Alban Gerhardt, Andrew Litton & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Knorf

*Steven Stucky*: _Rhapsodies_, Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

Both of these are excellent pieces, but really Stucky's Concerto for Orchestra is especially a triumph. BMOP and Gil Rose are as sensational as always.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 *"Eroica"
_Vienna Philharmonic - Monteux (1957)_

Monteux's recording is in fact the last leg of my 'Eroica' marathon for today.


----------



## Knorf

*William Schuman*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Paul Zukofsky
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

I've always thought this was a really cool concerto from my earliest acquaintance, and I still do.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> I've been told that the sound on this merits a relegation to the trash heap, but I don't know any better, so it sounds okay to me. I
> 
> View attachment 157570


I was going to comment that it's been a long time without updating that edition, then I noticed that there is a new one which claims to have been remastered from the original 78s.










Of course, the first edition also state it was remastered from 78s (without the word original). I wonder if the new edition sounds any different. (I have to old one.)


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Wuorinen*: _Genesis_
Minnesota Chorale and Orchestra, Edo de Waart

This piece has never quite stuck in my head. Giving it another go.


----------



## Bkeske

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5LP box. Release date unknown, but probably late 70's. Originally 1967.

Not sure how many of the Symphonies I'll listen to, but starting at No. 1. Sounds very good after a long week.

View attachment 157571


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)

Liszt: Ständchen - Leise flehen meine Lieder (S559a, after Schubert)
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
String Quartets Nos. 1-3
Ludwig Quartet*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Rheinberger - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale

Charles Bruffy


----------



## Rogerx

Benda & Benda: Violin Concertos

Josef Suk (violin), Ariane Pfister-Benda (violin)

Suk Chamber Orchestra, Christian Benda


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part three for this morning. Focusing on the composer's first ten or so years after leaving Hungary, a period in which his music took a great stride forward.

_Volumina_ for organ (1961-62 - rev. 1966):
_Continuum_ for harpsichord (1968):
_Two Studies_ for organ (1967 and 1969):










_Artikulation_ for tape (1958):
_Apparitions_ for orchestra (1958-59):
_Atmosphères_ for orchestra (1961):
_Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone and seven instrumentalists [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962):
_Nouvelles Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone and seven instrumentalists [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962-65):
_Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1963-65):
Cello Concerto (1966):
_Lontano_ for orchestra (1967):










_Lux Aeterna_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1966):










_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):










String Quartet no.2 (1968):


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

Richard Stilwell (Pelléas), Frederica von Stade (Mélisande), José Van Dam (Golaud), Ruggero Raimondi (Arkel), Nadine Denize (Geneviève), Christine Barbaux (Yniold)

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Chilham

Messiaen: Turangalîla Symphony

Myung-Whun Chung

Yvonne Loriod, Jeanne Loriod, Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille










Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"

Paavo Järvi

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Britten.










followed by










However many more recordings of the *War Requiem* come out (and there are quite a few really good ones) this first with Britten at the helm will always have a special place in the hearts of collectors of a certain age. Some carped at the contribution of Vishnevskaya, who was originally scheduled to sing at the premiere, but was not allowed to travel to the UK by the Soviet authorities, meaning that Heather Harper stood in for her. Well, I've always liked her thrillingly dramatic singing. Pears and Fischer-Dieskau are also superb.

An irreplaceable recording.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Ashkenazy_


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Arensky: Five Suites for Two Pianos

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Michael Tilson-Thomas_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## 13hm13

Gustav Mahler, Dresdner Philharmonie, Herbert Kegel ‎- Sinfonie Nr.1 D-dur
1979 recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Evgeny Samoyloff

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain (piano version)
Mussorgsky: Ein Kinderscherz
Mussorgsky: From Memories of Childhood
Mussorgsky: In the Village
Mussorgsky: La Caprisieuse on a theme of Count L Heyden
Mussorgsky: Meditation (Album Leaf)
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: The Seamstress
Mussorgsky: Une Larme (A Tear)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> I've been told that the sound on this merits a relegation to the trash heap, but I don't know any better, so it sounds okay to me. I
> 
> View attachment 157570


I have the Pearl restorations. I don't know the comparison really. Schnabel is a challenge for me. Never been my go to Beethoven. Better in the earlier works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157579


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets
op. 20 no. 4 "The Sun"
op. 33 no. 2 "The Joke"
op. 33 no. 3 "The Bird
op. 55 no. 2 "Razor"
op. 64 no. 5 "The Lark"
op. 76 no. 3 "The Emperor"

The Lindsays

1990-1998, compilation 1998


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Duo concertant
Ilya Gringolts, Peter Laul*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Danses concertantes
Columbia SO
Craft*


----------



## Enthusiast

A speedy St John!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This morning, a miniature choral music journey from one end of Europe to the other - Renaissance Spain to Russian Orthodox liturgy...









*Victoria - Missa O Magnum Mysterium*









*Schnittke - Choral Concerto*

The Schnittke is surely one of the most moving a cappella works I have ever heard, worthy to stand alongside Rachmaninoff's Vespers as a sterling example of the extraordinary power of Russian Orthodox music.


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Felix" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #25 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #13 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

French Suites 4-6, Italian Concerto

Ivo Janssen piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Livre pour orchestre
Polish National RSO
Wit*










I love this work. The textures and general atmosphere are exquisite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7
*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Charles Wuorinen*: _Genesis_
> Minnesota Chorale and Orchestra, Edo de Waart
> 
> This piece has never quite stuck in my head. Giving it another go.


I quite like Wuorinen and have all the Naxos recordings of hid chamber works, but I've never heard this - looks interesting, will give it a go ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been monitoring all the used CD sites for the past six months. Some day someone will slip up and offer that set at the wrong price, and I'm ready to pounce.


I bought that box a while back for £20 and to be quite honest, I was a little disappointed. I found it a bit low-voltage for the great man. I'd been listening to his 1950s Philharmonia Beethoven (Pristine remaster) and perhaps that's a hard act to follow.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> Do you have that box ? :clap:


Yes, I do! - it's indispensable!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, I do! - it's indispensable!!!!


I'm too late I'm afraid,the prices they ask for it it now.......


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought that box a while back for £20 and to be quite honest, I was a little disappointed. I found it a bit low-voltage for the great man.


That's why I'm waiting for a super deal. I'm interested but not full-price interested.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## HenryPenfold

I bought this on a whim a few days ago. I don't normally like Der Ring without the singing, but this is fabulous! I listened to it straight through and would say it's far superior to the two other 'Ring without words' CDs I have i.e. Lorin Maazel and Lawrence Renes.


----------



## Bourdon

I have read quite a bit of criticism about some of the performances in this box, I can only say that I am very happy with it.

*Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloé

*Debussy*

Jeux (Poème Dance)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> I'm too late I'm afraid,the prices they ask for it it now.......


I paid £50/60 a few years ago for the download. If you're ok with downloads, it's available for about *£7* from SupraphonCZ. Crazy bargain!!!

I think many forum members have been filling their boots with the bargain downloads from this site ......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> I have read quite a bit of criticism about some of the performances in this box, I can only say that I am very happy with it.
> 
> *Ravel*
> 
> Daphnis et Chloé
> 
> *Debussy*
> 
> Jeux (Poème Dance)


I've personally never heard anything below excellent/very good from Maazel.
Edit: The Wagner without words CD excepted! (but that was just a bad idea, rather than bad performance)


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of concertos and an enjoyable choral piece ...


----------



## Barbebleu

Solti and the VPO in Budapest 1978. Beethoven 8th, Ein Heldenleben, overture to Die Fledermaus. Really excellent stuff.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 2*


This whole Lutosławski series on CD Accord is fantastic. I was hoping for more volumes, though --- there are eight in total, but there's so many works that weren't recorded, although I realize this isn't a 'complete' survey of his music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> This whole Lutosławski series on CD Accord is fantastic. I was hoping for more volumes, though --- there are eight in total, but there's so many works that weren't recorded, although I realize this isn't a 'complete' survey of his music.


Totally agree .....


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I've personally never heard anything below excellent/very good from Maazel.
> Edit: *The Wagner without words CD excepted!* (but that was just a bad idea, rather than bad performance)


I'm not familiar with that recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> If you're ok with downloads, it's available for about *£7* from SupraphonCZ. Crazy bargain!!!
> 
> I think many forum members have been filling their boots with the bargain downloads from this site ......


Yeppers!

I'm now listening to Szymanowski's Stabat Mater. I have Rattle's recording of this, but I prefer Stryja's forces, who project a sense of lambence.


----------



## Knorf

*Karlheinz Stockhausen*: _Hymnen_, third version (1969) for electronic music and orchestra
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Karlheinz Stockhausen

This gloriously weird and beautiful composition, comprised of the world's national anthems reconfigured and juxtaposed against electronically manipulated sound objects, is the perfect companion to the Toyko Olympic Games.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Piano Concerto No. 1
Bach-Siloti; Prelude No. 10
Mehta, New York Philharmonic, Gilels
CBS Masterworks Digital - MK 36660, CD, Album, US, 1980.


----------



## HenryPenfold

[B said:


> Manxfeeder[/B];2111855]Yeppers!
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a while to download, best done a bit at time. Then allow 18 months to sort out the metadata. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Takes a while to download, best done a bit at time. Then allow 18 months to sort out the metadata. :lol:


Takes a while to download? Shucks, just put on the complete Ring cycle, and you won't even notice the time pass. And metadata? We don't need no stinkin' metadata!

I'm listening to Rattle's version of Szymanowski's Stabat Mater. I was right; it isn't as special as the Marco Polo recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

An amazing Tosca ... Act 3 is just starting but I'll definitely stay with it to the end.


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Oltra mar_, Seven Preludes for the New Millennium; _Nymphéa Reflection_
Tapiola Chamber Choir
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schreker, Chamber Symphony*

Wonderful sounds from the orchestra.


----------



## fbjim

A bit like Xenakis, in the weird hole between electronic music and avant-garde classical.

Really entertaining, though.









e) as someone who's not a huge "soundscapes" fan (especially those of the "bleeps" variety versus ambient, which I do like) I definitely prefered the second side, as most people I've seen seem to. The introduction of a heavy, relentless bass beat that synthesizers play against in different rhythms and timbres - that was as vicariously thrilling for me as listening to Chuck Berry recording "Maybellene". Something big was about to happen, though it would take a decade or so to get there.


----------



## strawa

*Britten*: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68
_Paul Watkins, Edward Gardner & BBC Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.9
Paul Kletzki & the Israel Philharmonic

*


----------



## Merl

Always liked this one a lot.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: _Věčné Evangelium_ "The Eternal Gospel"
Gwyneth-Ann Jeffers, Adrian Thompson
Edinburgh Festival Chorus
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part four for tonight.

_Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69):
_Chamber concerto_ for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
_Melodien_ for orchestra (1971):
_Double concerto_ for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
_Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra [Text: International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973):
_San Francisco Polyphony_ for orchestra (1973-74):
Eight pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for piano, arr. for bayan by Max Bonnay (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1970s?):










_Three Pieces_ for two pianos (1976):
_Passacaglia ungherese_ for harpsichord (1978):
_Hungarian Rock_ - chaconne for harpsichord (1978):










Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):










_Drei Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1982)
_Magyar Etüdök_ - three songs for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1983):


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: _Grand Duo_ in C major, D 812 (orch. by Joseph Joachim)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## fbjim

That's an interesting one! IIRC it was performed much more often back when people thought it was possibly one of the purported "missing" Schubert symphonies, and it really does sound fabulous orchestrated.


----------



## Knorf

fbjim said:


> That's an interesting one! IIRC it was performed much more often back when people thought it was possibly one of the purported "missing" Schubert symphonies, and it really does sound fabulous orchestrated.


Indeed, and yes it does! The history of this work is pretty interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Lutoslawski*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Op 5 plus variations* Matt Haimovitz (cello) and Christopher O' Riley (fortepiano) on Pentatone









This is the first disc of a two disc set. I'm a big fan of these work - muscular early Beethoven.

This set features period instruments, including a Broadwood piano from London dating from 1825. That firm had earlier gifted Beethoven a piano - the model immediately preceding that used here. And it sounds rather good!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No.4
Carl Schuricht & the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, Paris

*


----------



## Dimace

This moment with love: *Brahms, Violin Sonatas In G Major And D Minor.* With *Carl Seemann* (neighbour from Bremen and fantastic guy, pianist & teacher) and *Wolfgang Schneiderhan* (big violin player from Vienna) I don't know so much music to write something for such performers. Simply awesome. (1XLP, DG, 1966)


----------



## Rambler

*Joseph Haydn: Missa in Angustiis 'Nelson Mass' & Te Deum* The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock on Archiv Prduktion









Fine accounts of the Haydn 'Nelson Mass' and Te Deum


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Ashkenazy_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ, BWV 531-536*
Marie-Claire Alain

I'm enjoying a hot, lazy summer afternoon; giving my headphones a workout and blasting Bach's ecstatic polyphony into my ears. This is what is life is about


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Beethoven* - Symphony No.7
Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto, Peter Maag

I finally bought Maag's complete LvB symphony set last month. What a musician and what a wonderful provincial orchestra!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Ricardo Muti_


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Apart from the Leningrad and Babi Yar, Shostakovich's symphonies are basically an unknown quantity for me and it's time to rectify that. I've picked up the Barshai/WDR set and will stream the Kondrashin one - any recommendations for other sets/individual performances much appreciated.

Starting with Symphony 1 
Barshai/WDR


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> Haziz - I wonder what you may think of Furtwangler's recordings, and others of his vintage, if they benfitted from the same state of the art sound as Honeck's recording? I appreciate this is a purely hypothetical question and I am not trying score any points here as I genuinely find it difficult to do comparisons between recordings of different vintages and wonder if this a peculiarity particular to me or a general issue - I tend to try and listen through the old sound and balance my view taking that into account.
> Wouldn't it be great if we had everything in a equal sound quality to compare the greats of yesterday with todays maestros.
> 
> Sorry folks didn't mean to derail the thread.
> 
> .......................


Yes. Of course the sound quality is one of the main factors that turns me off of recordings from earlier than about 1955 - 1957, and is a big issue when it comes to Furtwangler's recordings, and others of that vintage. It is not the only issue however. Listening to Furtwangler's recordings and trying quite hard to keep an open mind, I am not particularly struck by his artistic merit or vision. He was probably a competent conductor, indeed judging by the amount of adulation he tends to receive, he was probably more than competent. I have not listened to a lot of Toscanini either, mainly because of the same issue with recording sound quality. If I am asked to dive into the great Furtwangler vs. Toscanini debate, I would probably say neither, but if forced to pick one, I would probably side with Toscanini. My only exposure to Toscanini is via some of his Beethoven recordings.

Somehow I am OK with practically any recording from about 1957 onwards, and am OK with a handful of recordings from 1951 on (Kempff's Mono Beethoven Sonata cycle, Karajan's Beethoven Cycle with the Philharmonia on EMI [1951-1955], Ansermet's superb 1954 recording of Borodin's Symphony No. 2). I am very tolerant of tape hiss, I think my main issue with vintage recordings from before 1957 is mainly a lack of dynamic range and sound which somehow manages to be both "thin" and "constricted". I am not sure how else to describe it.

I did genuinely try to give Furtwangler a real listen within the last couple of years. I even started a thread regarding his recordings asking about both sound quality as well as artistic merit. I listened to many of the recordings suggested. I am still quite underwhelmed.

My thread from earlier regarding Furtwangler:

https://www.talkclassical.com/69326-furtwangler-sound-quality.html?highlight=Furtwangler


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
> _Philharmonia Orchestra - Ashkenazy_


Piotr's 5th is for me the best symphony (with Anton's 9th) ever composed. I can't remember right now if I have this recording, but, as I have written, I'm not Vladimir's (as director) biggest fan. This opinion came from Sergei's symphonies, which I found somehow flat under his (Vladimir's) direction. As a pianist is GIANT, no doubts here. Excellent hearing, my friend.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Yes. Of course the sound quality is one of the main factors that turns me off of recordings from earlier than about 1955 - 1957, and is a big issue when it comes to Furtwangler's recordings, and others of that vintage. It is not the only issue however. Listening to Furtwangler's recordings and trying quite hard to keep an open mind, I am not particularly struck by his artistic merit or vision. He was probably a competent conductor, indeed judging by the amount of adulation he tends to receive, he was probably more than competent. I have not listened to a lot of Toscanini either, mainly because of the same issue with recording sound quality. If I am asked to dive into the great Furtwangler vs. Toscanini debate, I would probably say neither, but if forced to pick one, I would probably side with Toscanini. My only exposure to Toscanini is via some of his Beethoven recordings.
> 
> Somehow I am OK with practically any recording from about 1957 onwards, and am OK with a handful of recordings from 1951 on (Kempff's Mono Beethoven Sonata cycle, Karajan's Beethoven Cycle with the Philharmonia on EMI [1951-1955], Ansermet's superb 1954 recording of Borodin's Symphony No. 2). I am very tolerant of tape hiss, I think my main issue with vintage recordings from before 1957 is mainly a lack of dynamic range and sound which somehow manages to be both "thin" and "constricted". I am not sure how else to describe it.
> 
> I did genuinely try to give Furtwangler a real listen within the last couple of years. I even started a thread regarding his recordings asking about both sound quality as well as artistic merit. I listened to many of the recordings suggested. I am still quite underwhelmed.
> 
> My thread from earlier regarding Furtwangler:
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/69326-furtwangler-sound-quality.html?highlight=Furtwangler


Try this sample of Furtwangler's 1944 recording of the Eroica - you'll be astonished.

Pristine give a generous 12 minute excerpt.

Their recordings are expensive, but some of them are exceptional and worth every penny .....

https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pasc488?_pos=11&_sid=1def33381&_ss=r

P.S. It's the best Eroica ever recorded


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157602


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Falstaff

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado

2001


----------



## starthrower

Concerto for Percussion by Joseph Schwantner

The University of Texas Wind Ensemble


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Try this sample of Furtwangler's 1944 recording of the Eroica - you'll be astonished.
> 
> Pristine give a generous 12 minute excerpt.
> 
> Their recordings are expensive, but some of them are exceptional and worth every penny .....
> 
> https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pasc488?_pos=11&_sid=1def33381&_ss=r
> 
> P.S. It's the best Eroica ever recorded


Best Eroica ever recorded! That is quite a recommendation, and a bit of a challenge.

I am listening to the sample you gave as I type this, and I will see if either Tidal or Qobuz have this particular recording. I have subscriptions to both services. I am also quite willing to spend the money if that particular remastering is the best.

I would urge you to listen to Bernstein's 1964 recording with the NY Philharmonic, or the recent recording by the Pittsburg SO and Manfred Honeck, which also has the benefit of superb sound, in addition to artistic excellence. Those are my current cream of the crop, although the recordings by Karajan (his 1980s digital recording is probably his best Eroica), Szell and Monteux are also noteworthy.

See if you still think of the Furtwangler as still the best Eroica ever, after listening to Bernstein's or Honeck's recordings!


----------



## starthrower

Frankfurt Radio Symphony ∙ Edward Gardner


----------



## haziz

Dimace said:


> Piotr's 5th is for me the best symphony (with Anton's 9th) ever composed. I can't remember right now if I have this recording, but, as I have written, I'm not Vladimir's (as director) biggest fan. This opinion came from Sergei's symphonies, which I found somehow flat under his (Vladimir's) direction. As a pianist is GIANT, no doubts here. Excellent hearing, my friend.


Take a listen to this Ashkenazy with the Philharmonia. You maybe pleasantly surprised. It is an excellent recording. I would probably rank Mravinsky/Leningrad and Markevitch/LSO and possibly Muti also with the Philharmonia, ahead of it, but this is an excellent recording of one of my favorite symphonies, by my favorite composer. I am not as familiar with Ashkenazy's more recent Tchaikovsky recordings on Exton. I probably need to re-listen to the Muti 5th - I have not played it in a while.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Ashkenazy - LSO - Maazel_


----------



## haziz




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Apart from the Leningrad and Babi Yar, Shostakovich's symphonies are basically an unknown quantity for me and it's time to rectify that. I've picked up the Barshai/WDR set and will stream the Kondrashin one - any recommendations for other sets/individual performances much appreciated.
> 
> Starting with Symphony 1
> Barshai/WDR
> 
> View attachment 157598


Now onto Kondrashin's recording of the First, and then continuing to the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## mparta

I said I would keep trying. I'm still not sure I "get it", but this has made me listen again and again, probably 4th go round tonight. Fantastically beautiful and obviously a bit intriguing even if elusive. The Gergiev is absolutely no match for this. That was a waste, getting my money's worth from Pierre. Happens.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Zimmermann plays Mozart's Divertimento

Trio Zimmermann: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)

Mozart: Divertimento in E flat major, K563
Schubert: String Trio in B flat major, D471


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


Thumbs up! This is currently my favorite set of the Tchaikovsky symphonies next to Karajan.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Ballet Suite Op. 20/Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty - Ballet Suite, / Tchaikovsky: Hamlet

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1989-11-06
Recording Venue: 3 & 6 November, 1989. Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Chichester Psalms
The Camerata Singers
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernstein*










Such a fantastic work.


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Cantata, BWV 105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht"

John Eliot Gardiner

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Chopin: Études Op. 10

Chopin: Études Op. 25

Maurizio Pollini










Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2

Kurt Masur

Michel Béroff, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Gothos

Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18 for Piano and Orchestra

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 - Toccata, BWV 911 - Duets, BWV 802-805 - English Suite, BWV 811

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Best Eroica ever recorded! That is quite a recommendation, and a bit of a challenge.
> 
> I am listening to the sample you gave as I type this, and I will see if either Tidal or Qobuz have this particular recording. I have subscriptions to both services. I am also quite willing to spend the money if that particular remastering is the best.
> 
> I would urge you to listen to Bernstein's 1964 recording with the NY Philharmonic, or the recent recording by the Pittsburg SO and Manfred Honeck, which also has the benefit of superb sound, in addition to artistic excellence. Those are my current cream of the crop, although the recordings by Karajan (his 1980s digital recording is probably his best Eroica), Szell and Monteux are also noteworthy.
> 
> See if you still think of the Furtwangler as still the best Eroica ever, after listening to Bernstein's or Honeck's recordings!


When I say best ever Eroica, I mean the one I like the most!

I have the 1964 Bernstein Eroica, in the complete Sony cycle (I'm listening to it now as I type) and it's a very good performance, though it has its detractors.

As the years go by, this symphony grows and grows on me.

Off the top of my head, current faves - Barbirolli (1967), Klemperer (1959), Furtwangler (1944), Francois-Xavier Roth, Szell, Immerseel, Bruggen (earlier recording).

I don't know the Honeck, in fact I know nothing about him. I shall check it out on Qobuz and if I really like it I'll buy a download.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## 13hm13

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Camerata Academica Des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh ‎- Symphonies 40 & 41


----------



## 13hm13

Zubin Mehta, Strauss, The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, David Frisina ‎- Ein Heldenleben


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> Yes. Of course the sound quality is one of the main factors that turns me off of recordings from earlier than about 1955 - 1957, and is a big issue when it comes to Furtwangler's recordings, and others of that vintage. It is not the only issue however. Listening to Furtwangler's recordings and trying quite hard to keep an open mind, I am not particularly struck by his artistic merit or vision. He was probably a competent conductor, indeed judging by the amount of adulation he tends to receive, he was probably more than competent. I have not listened to a lot of Toscanini either, mainly because of the same issue with recording sound quality. If I am asked to dive into the great Furtwangler vs. Toscanini debate, I would probably say neither, but if forced to pick one, I would probably side with Toscanini. My only exposure to Toscanini is via some of his Beethoven recordings.
> 
> Somehow I am OK with practically any recording from about 1957 onwards, and am OK with a handful of recordings from 1951 on (Kempff's Mono Beethoven Sonata cycle, Karajan's Beethoven Cycle with the Philharmonia on EMI [1951-1955], Ansermet's superb 1954 recording of Borodin's Symphony No. 2). I am very tolerant of tape hiss, I think my main issue with vintage recordings from before 1957 is mainly a lack of dynamic range and sound which somehow manages to be both "thin" and "constricted". I am not sure how else to describe it.
> 
> I did genuinely try to give Furtwangler a real listen within the last couple of years. I even started a thread regarding his recordings asking about both sound quality as well as artistic merit. I listened to many of the recordings suggested. I am still quite underwhelmed.
> 
> My thread from earlier regarding Furtwangler:
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/69326-furtwangler-sound-quality.html?highlight=Furtwangler


Thanks for the fulsome response - for some reason I had missed your thread on the very point I was making so I will have a read through later in the day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*German Consort Music*

One of my favorite recordings with the Parley of Instruments.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Britten's own recording of his *War Requiem* will always hold a special place in the heart of everyone who loves this work, but this 1991 Chandos recording is at least as good as its predecessor and sonically it is absolutely magnificent. Heather Harper here finally gets to record the part she sang at the world premiere when Vishnevskaya was prevented from travelling to England by the Soviet authorities. I suppose one might wish that she had recorded it just a few years earlier (she retired after making this recording) but she is still in splendid voice and wonderfully authoratative. Langridge and Shirley-Quirk, both experienced Britten singers are the equal of Pears and Fischer-Dieskau and Hickox controls his forces in masterly fashion. This could be the best thing he ever did for the gramophone and he is given absolutely top notch Chandos sound , which is the equal of anything you would hear today.

A superb set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Britten's own recording of his *War Requiem* will always hold a special place in the heart of everyone who loves this work, but this 1991 Chandos recording is at least as good as its predecessor and sonically it is absolutely magnificent. Heather Harper here finally gets to record the part she sang at the world premiere when Vishnevskaya was prevented from travelling to England by the Soviet authorities. I suppose one might wish that she had recorded it just a few years earlier (she retired after making this recording) but she is still in splendid voice and wonderfully authoratative. Langridge and Shirley-Quirk, both experienced Britten singers are the equal of Pears and Fischer-Dieskau and Hickox controls his forces in masterly fashion. This could be the best thing he ever did for the gramophone and he is given absolutely top notch Chandos sound , which is the equal of anything you would hear today.
> 
> A superb set.


I think I prefer this to Ben's (never thought I'd ever say that!).

In fact Hickox is my goto for a number of the operas too. Again, I never thought I'd ever favour other performances over the Decca 'originals'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea_ for solo trumpet (1985):
Piano Concerto (1985-88):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_, arr. for trumpet and chamber orchestra (1974-77 - arr. 1991):
Violin Concerto (1992):
_Hamburg Concerto_ for horn and chamber orchestra with four obligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003):
_Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel_ [_With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles_] - cycle of seven songs for mezzo-soprano and four percussionists [Texts: Sándor Weöres] (2000):










_Der Sommer_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1989):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_, arr. for coloratura soprano and ensemble [Texts: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (1974-77 - arr. 1991):
_Nonsense madrigals_ - six songs for six male voices [Texts: Lewis Carroll/William Brighty Rands/Heinrich Hoffmann] (1988-93):










Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I think I prefer this to Ben's (never thought I'd ever say that!).
> 
> In fact Hickox is my goto for a number of the operas too. Again, I never thought I'd ever favour other performances over the Decca 'originals'.


Well I wouldn't say I prefer it, but I like them each equally. I do have a certain attachment to the Britten, as it was still fairly new when I first became interested in Britten's music. Indeed at that time, Britten's own recordings were usually the only ones available.

Hickox was one of those who led the new wave of Britten conductors. Most of his Britten operas are splendid, especially *Billy Budd*, which I think finer even than Britten's recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*

Piano sonatas 1 & 3


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_

Another excellent recording of Tchaikovsky's masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_

This symphony is a sentimental favorite of mine, and I would rank it equally with Tchaikovsky's better known Symphonies Nos. 4 - 6 in terms of artistic merit.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.1


----------



## haziz




----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I'm listening to the great and popular "warhorse" recordings by George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.

1. *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante_ (w/Rafael Druian, violin; Abraham Skernick, viola); _Clarinet Concerto_ (w/Robert Marcellus, clarinet)
2. *Prokofiev*: _Piano Concertos #3 & 1_ (w/Gary Graffman, piano); _Piano Sonata #3_ (Gary Graffman w/out Szell & orchestra)
3. *Smetana*: _The Moldau_; _Three Dances_ from _The Bartered Bride_; *Dvorak*: _Carnival Overture_; _Slavonic Dances #1 & 3_ from _Op.46_; _#2 & 7_ from _OP. 72_
4. *Mahler*: _Symphony #4_ (w/Judith Raskin, soprano)
5. *Wagner*: _Ring_ excerpts: _Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla; Ride of the Valkyries; Magic Fire Music; Forest Murmurs; Dawn/Siegfried's Rhine Journey; Siegfried's Funeral Music/Final Scene_



































The above recordings have been reissued over and over again through numerous incarnations on LP and CD including the wonderful _Great Performance_ series; a Columbia budget line that helped me to build the foundation of my classical music collection back around the early 1980s when I was still a teenager. In a word, George Szell is "smooth"; perhaps too smooth for some, but in all the above recordings the approach works for me; especially in Mahler's _Symphony #4_ where George Szell, the Cleveland Orchestra, and Judith Raskin are so flawless that this recording has practically ruined every other recording of _Mahler 4_ for me, because it is that good!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Incidental Music to Egmont & The Ruins of Athens

Mechthild Gessendorf,

NY Choral Artists, Orchestra of ST. Luke's- Roger Andre


----------



## Malx

For what I should rename as the Sunday Symphony as I never seem to get round to it on a Saturday.

*Haydn Symphony No 89*

Firstly - *London Mozart Players, Jane Glover* followed by *Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Szell's last concerts. The CD includes an enlightening interview about Szell with Pierre Boulez, who received a lot of support from Szell in the early days of his conducting career.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Pachelbel: Magnificat

Himlische Cantorey, Jan Kobow

Pachelbel: Magnificat
Pachelbel: Magnificat in C major
Pachelbel: Magnificat in F Major, P. 251
Pachelbel: Magnificat in G minor, P. 254
Pachelbel: Mass in D major, P. 358
Pachelbel: Meine Sünde betrüben mich in Es, PWV 1221
Pachelbel: Vergeh doch nicht, du armer Sünder in C, PWV 1225


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Furtwangler's studio recording with the VPO in 1954. There are some interesting moments, and it's probably one of his better Beethoven studio recordings, though it doesn't match the_ frisson _of his live recordings.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157621


*Frédéric Chopin*

Etudes

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2014


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4

Charlotte Margiono Soprano

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic

Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Bach:Transcriptions of Concertos

Ivo Janssen piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Becoming acquainted with a composer, new to me, who has been chosen for this week's quartet (his 2nd). Rather weird music - both avant garde and minimalist sounding - but instantly appealing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Petersen Quartett*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* "Eroica"
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture for String Quintet, D. 8 (St. Luke's Chamber/MusicMasters)
Silcher - Three Choruses for Men's Choir (Huber/Carus)
Brahms - Study #2 (on Rondo from Weber's Piano Sonata #1) (Jones/Nimbus)
R. Schumann - Violin Sonata #2 (Beikircher/Arte Nova)*


----------



## cougarjuno

Some Dohnanyi cello music


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely disc.


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to this in a while, and it seems nice for a Sunday morning wake-up…

The Chamber Music Society Of Lincoln Center. Various by Beethoven, Carter, Schumann, Mozart, Bach, Faure, Moszkowski, Haydn, Brahms, and Saint-Saens. The Classic Record Library 4 LP box 1975.

Nice collection.

View attachment 157624

View attachment 157625


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice end for today's music ...


----------



## mparta

Maybe sums up the virtues and drawbacks of this set. The 5th is a great performance, and the playing is raw and powerful and no holds barred. But the recording fails miserably at the end, and I'm very tolerant of recording flaws. It just loses its power.

The 3rd, I don't know if I've ever listened to it before. Certainly a slightly odd construct/shape and the material seems a little like a try-out. I didn't bother with the text, I will look, as I understand it that's unlikely to be rewarding.

So I think I like the 5th as much as, probably more than, any of my other recordings but leaves me wanting because of the recording flaw.


----------



## mparta

Not just listening, getting a lesson from uncle Claudio. Except still, after staring intently, don't quite see what he does with those unbelievable trills at the end of the Beethoven. In general he conjures up a sense of timelessness that is far beyond what any other pianist achieves, to me. But the film captures his hands at an angle where I can't be sure of his fingerings and it just makes me nuts. This is very difficult technically. My guess is the shape of his hand actually lets him trill with finger combinations that I can't make work. So another solution must be found.

This is the Op. 111 to beat all. I love Rudolf Serkin's concert (Vienna?) with the 3 last sonatas when he was probably 90, but the Op. 111 isn't the best of those.

This film is from Paris in 1970 and I ordered another yesterday from London, 1960. Maybe the cameraman will have mercy on me. And if so, I may just find out that Arrau does things I can't do. Imagine that.

These last sonatas, from Op. 101 on, are so out of time, so unusual and perplexing and enchanting that a lifetime wouldn't be enough.

PS: Arrau's edition with Peters, singularly unhelpful. Guarding his secrets. There's a funny and probably true story of the very odd little man De Pachmann, who, when playing a passage for which he thought he had a special fingering, if possible would shield the passage from the view of the audience with the other hand. His biography is worth a read, a real basket case. Few recordings extant but some miraculous playing, a Liszt Rigoletto paraphrase that's very fine.

But I digress, back to trilling.:wave:


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Eighth Sunday after Trinity
_Wo Gott der Herr nicht bei uns hält_, BWV 178
_Erforsche mich, Gott, und erfahre mein Herz_, BWV 136
_Es ist dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist_, BWV 45
Robin Tyson, Christoph Genz, Brindley Sheratt
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic Dvorak from Giulini.
Great sound.
No divided symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

*Poul Ruders*: Piano Concerto No. 1
Rolf Hind
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Markus Stenz


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Ernst Märzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Mark Dee

*Domenico Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in C Major/C Minor:
André Lardrot, Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Felix Prohaska*


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: The Creation* John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv Produktion









A fine recording of Haydn's 'The Creation'


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Bibe*r
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Baxi

I own the cycle, of course. He's awesome, better than St Clair.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Decca: Ravel - The Complete Edition 
CD9: Daphnis & Chloé, Pavane… and La Valse
Charles Dutoit & the Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Choir*


----------



## mparta

Other than almost killing myself with a very long walk on a very hot, humid day

Too complex for the congested Melodyia recording. Can't really judge a lot of the performance because it's too compressed and ratty sounding. Very unfortunate.
So I turned to the Chung, virtues of a good conductor (I don't think I've ever been anywhere he conducted, interesting to not have ever seen a reasonably prolific guy like this), a magnificent orchestra and a recording that lets them sound.

This work is off the rails, more material than should be packed into a single symphony. I don't think he had complete control of what he wanted to do yet. I really like it, but it has the constant sense of "too much".
That sort of fugato thing for the strings in the first movement is a wow moment if ever there were one. Philadelphia strings indeed.
I find much of the material very attractive. But i still say it might have been pruned to good advantage. But then it wouldn't have been the unhinged masterwork it is. I'm sure that's in the Russian indications in the score: unhinged.

Did I mention that it's hot?:cheers:


----------



## strawa

Last day of my 20th Century Cello Concertos week.

*Martinu*: Cello Concertos nº 1 (1930-39-55) and nº 2 (1945)
_Angelica May, Václav Neumann & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra_

*Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto nº 1, op. 107 (1959) and nº 2, op. 126 (1966)
_Heinrich Schiff, Maxim Shostakovich & Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## 13hm13

Uuno Klami, Tuomas Ollila, Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 2 / Symphonie Enfantine
Label:
Ondine ‎- ODE 858-2
Country:
Finland
Released:
May 1996
Recorded in 11/1995.
World Premiere Recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg - Serenade Op. 24. Domaine Musical Ensemble. Everest 1963ish

View attachment 157639


----------



## haziz

*Feldman: Rothko Chapel*
_UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus; David Abel, viola; Karen Rosenak, celeste; William Winant, percussion; California EAR Unit_


----------



## WVdave

Chopin; Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Murray Perahia, Israel Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta
Sony Classical - SK 44922, CD, Album, US, 1990.


----------



## pmsummer

TWO LUTES WITH GRACE
_Plectrum Lute Duos of the Late 15th Century_
*Des Prez - Agricola - Dalza - Tinctoris - Binchois - Bedyngham - Ghiselin - Frye - Anonymous*
Marc Lewon - plectrum lute
Paul Kieffer - plectrum lute
Grace Newcombe - voice
_
Naxos - BR Klassik_


----------



## Bkeske

Casals plays Schubert - String Quintet In C Major, Op. 163, D. 956. With Sándor Végh & Sándor Zöldy violins, Georges Janzer viola, Paul Szabo & Casals cello. Live recording. Casals Festival, Prades. Turnabout 1971

View attachment 157644


----------



## Rambler

*Haydn: Creation Mass & Missa 'rorate coeli desuper' * Collegium Musicum 90 conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos









Two masses by Haydn.]

The Missa 'rorate coeli desuper' is a very early work which was lost for a long period. And there has been some dispute if it really is Haydn. Late in his life Haydn created an index of his works - and this is listed, but it is a thematic index and the theme listed does not exactly match that in this work. But that may just be an error in the index. It's quite possible that this Mass was produced with guidance from a teacher. Anyway it is a long way from the mature Haydn masses.

The Creation Mass is one of Haydn's late great masses. It is so named because in one section it quotes a theme from the oratorio 'Creation' - then a major hit. The recording includes an alternative version of the Gloria (as well as the original). The original contained a musical 'joke' and the wife of Emperor Francis II (Marie Therese) was offended by this in the context of the mass. Now Marie Therese was an avid collector of Haydn's music, and Haydn provided her with an alternative non offensive Gloria!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I just read Sophocles's original play of the same name yesterday, so I figured I'd follow it up with Strauss's thrilling opera. It seems to be a polarizing work for some folks, but for me it captures all the immense horror and suffering of Greek tragedy, wrapped in Strauss's signature masterful orchestration and dramatic sense. Inge Borkh turns in one of the greatest dramatic tour de forces I've ever heard.


----------



## Chilham

Tartini: Violin Sonata "Devil's Trill"

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Trondheim Soloists










Geminiani: Concerti Grosso Op. 2

Carlo Ipata

Auser Musici


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quintet No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 87
Mendelssohn String Quartet with Robert Mann


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet plays Sibelius - String Quartet In A Minor (1889) & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4 (1890). Finlandia Records 1985, European release

View attachment 157645


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Frederick Delius*: _Summer Evening_, _Summer Night on the River_
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London plays Vaughan Williams - String Quartets Nos 1 & 2. His Masters Voice 1973 UK release

View attachment 157648


----------



## strawa

*Elgar*: Cello Concerto, Op. 85 (1919)
_Jacqueline du Pré, John Barbirolli & London Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## mparta

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I just read Sophocles's original play of the same name yesterday, so I figured I'd follow it up with Strauss's thrilling opera. It seems to be a polarizing work for some folks, but for me it captures all the immense horror and suffering of Greek tragedy, wrapped in Strauss's signature masterful orchestration and dramatic sense. Inge Borkh turns in one of the greatest dramatic tour de forces I've ever heard.


and yet, again, a lyric baritone for a heroic role. Even if I liked him in his place, he had no business singing this or so much else that his ambition drove him to do.

I had these LPs in college, they were good for a roar in the dorm, perhaps not standard undergraduate fare:lol:

I heard Nina Stemme in Vienna a couple of years ago in a ridiculous production, but she was very good. An attractive voice with lots of power and never a sign of tiring, maybe not the last word in pungency, and I think that's required. Inge Borkh was great, and I think she did excerpts with Reiner also? Would have loved to have had a full opera from them, Paul Schoeffler a better Orestes.

Be sure to see the Goetz Friedrich "staging" on DVD, and the Fura dels Baus thing (I think from Denmark) that is nuttier than a fruitcake but Elektra can take it. but the Friedrich sticks with a Clytemnestra (Astrid Varnay) for the ages.

What a great, tough, wild piece. Is there anything else like it?

It is possible to visit the Mycenean ruins that I think would have been the historical site for this piece. Haunting to be there and imagine it all.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

mparta said:


> and yet, again, a lyric baritone for a heroic role. Even if I liked him in his place, he had no business singing this or so much else that his ambition drove him to do.
> 
> I had these LPs in college, they were good for a roar in the dorm, perhaps not standard undergraduate fare:lol:
> 
> I heard Nina Stemme in Vienna a couple of years ago in a ridiculous production, but she was very good. An attractive voice with lots of power and never a sign of tiring, maybe not the last word in pungency, and I think that's required. Inge Borkh was great, and I think she did excerpts with Reiner also? Would have loved to have had a full opera from them, Paul Schoeffler a better Orestes.
> 
> Be sure to see the Goetz Friedrich "staging" on DVD, and the Fura dels Baus thing (I think from Denmark) that is nuttier than a fruitcake but Elektra can take it. but the Friedrich sticks with a Clytemnestra (Astrid Varnay) for the ages.
> 
> What a great, tough, wild piece. Is there anything else like it?
> 
> It is possible to visit the Mycenean ruins that I think would have been the historical site for this piece. Haunting to be there and imagine it all.


Yes, it is an extremely melodramatic work, maybe too much so, but I love the way Strauss matches the wordy text with the backdrop of rolling, crashing, seething psychological conflict. It's as far from "melody and accompaniment" as you can imagine; the music is its own stratum of meaning. It is almost a Freudian opera. I can't say I know how to interpret the ending though - it was added by Hoffmensthal, while Sophocles simply ends with the murder of Aegisthus. Maybe it's like Salome, where the fulfillment of the protagonist's diabolical passion ends up in her own ruin? And I agree that DFD is a weak piece in this recording; I never did warm to his voice in practically anything. Great as Borkh is, I'd love to hear a heavier Wagnerian voice do it rather than her youthful yet penetrating sound (not Nilsson though, who I can't help but hear as all magnificence and no heart).


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Sine Nomine_ for brass quintet, _Kein Firmament_ for 14 players
Ensemble 13, Manfred Reichert


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland - Henry Purcell - William Lawes - John Jenkins - Thomas Morley - Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola, direction
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet (string quartet), Lawrence Dutton (viola), Eugene Drucker (violin), David Finckel (cello), Philip Setzer (violin)


----------



## MusicSybarite

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_
> 
> This symphony is a sentimental favorite of mine, and I would rank it equally with Tchaikovsky's better known Symphonies Nos. 4 - 6 in terms of artistic merit.


I beg to differ. I don't consider it one of his best. I find the 2nd movement somewhat bland and not strong enough to hold my attention. The other three are much better, nonetheelss. The 1st does belong to 4-6 in greatness IMO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MusicSybarite said:


> I beg to differ. I don't consider it one of his best. I find the 2nd movement somewhat bland and not strong enough to hold my attention. The other three are much better, nonetheelss. The 1st does belong to 4-6 in greatness IMO.


Of course, it being a sentimental favorite of haziz's should give you an understanding of where this member is coming from. 

FWIW, I don't think much of the symphony either. I don't really like the 3rd and 4th much either. But I do absolutely adore the 1st, 5th and 6th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Studer
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sinopoli*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23/ Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48**

Andrei Gavrilov (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-07-05
Recording Venue: 4-5 July 1979. No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road Studios, London

Philadelphia Orchestra**
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-02-09
Recording Venue: 9th February 1981. Old Metropolitan Opera House.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I just read Sophocles's original play of the same name yesterday, so I figured I'd follow it up with Strauss's thrilling opera. It seems to be a polarizing work for some folks, but for me it captures all the immense horror and suffering of Greek tragedy, wrapped in Strauss's signature masterful orchestration and dramatic sense. Inge Borkh turns in one of the greatest dramatic tour de forces I've ever heard.


An outstanding opera and performance. _Der Rosenkavalier_, however, is my favorite Strauss of them all, especially the Bernstein/Wiener performance on Sony. Earlier this year, I bought the Japanese hybrid SACD set of this particular recording and it is glorious. I also like HvK on EMI (err...Warner Classics).


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Baxi said:


> I own the cycle, of course. He's awesome, better than St Clair.


I guess you were referring to a reply I made to you? It might help if you quote my original message, because, otherwise, it just makes you look like you're talking to yourself.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work for the night:

*Sibelius
Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Toronto SO
Saraste*










_Night Ride and Sunrise_ used to be one of my least favorite Sibelius tone poems, but I've come to regard it as an incredible piece of music. It takes the listener on a journey of perhaps self-discovery on a bitterly cold winter night in which the traveller finally arrives at a village with the sunrise in distance. I know, I know I'm reading too much into this work, but hardly anything is known about it!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano

HobXV- 40-41-35-34-36-38

Haydn Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 89 in F major

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1971-06-15
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Marl

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Faust

Eugene Conley (Faust), Cesare Siepi (Méphistophélès), Eleanor Steber (Marguerite), Frank Guarrera (Valentin), Margaret Roggero (Siébel), Thelma Votipka (Marthe) & Lawrence Davidson (Wagner)

Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva


----------



## Bourdon

*Glinka*

Ruslan and Lyudmila - overture

*Rimsky Korsakov*

Sheherazade

*Scriabin*

Te Poem of Exstasy










*Yesterday I enjoyed Mahler 4 with Edo de Waart and Charlotte Margiono Soprano.
I was very impressed by her sensitive warm presentation.
Such a shame that RCA has decided so quickly to withdraw these beautiful recordings. They are live recordings made in the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. *


----------



## Chilham

Wagner: Parsifal (Highlights)

Valery Gergiev

René Pape, Violeta Urmana, Mariinsky Orchestra, Gary Lehman, Mariinsky Chorus










Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor

Martha Argerich

And for comparison:










Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor

Anthony Hewitt


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic

Edo de Waart

Live recording 1993 Concertgebouw Amsterdam


----------



## Merl

A nice set. I should play it more (but I have loads of Schumann SQ sets) and if I'm playing SQ1 I usually go for the Zehetmairs.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Helsinki PO - Paavo Berglund_

Sibelius is becoming one of my favorite composers. There was a time when the only composition of his I listened to was Finlandia! Then his Violin Concerto started climbing through the ranks until it is now my favorite violin concerto. Now I consider his symphonies indispensable. I am particularly fond of 1, 2 and 5, but I don't think of any of them as weak.


----------



## Baxi

Unknown, but IMO really good stuff.


----------



## Baxi

Neo Romanza said:


> I guess you were referring to a reply I made to you? It might help if you quote my original message, because, otherwise, it just makes you look like you're talking to yourself.


Yes, sorry. It was my fault.:lol:


----------



## Baxi

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No.1
> 
> Netherlands Radio Philharmonic
> 
> Edo de Waart
> 
> Live recording 1993 Concertgebouw Amsterdam


Oh man, I would love to have this set. Unfortunately, it is hard to get and if so, it's very expensive.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7, Tapiola*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Bourdon

Baxi said:


> Oh man, I would love to have this set. Unfortunately, it is hard to get and if so, it's very expensive.


Just finished with this recording....You are so right about these recordingss,If you are interested in this set,this one is not too expensive....

http://www.tweedehands-cd.nl/Gustav...s-Radio-Philharmonic-Edo-de-Waart-(14-CD-Box)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of this long piece is very good!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

piano sonata D850

Deutsche Tänze D366


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 7 in G major, G480
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Mozart: Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)
 Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196


----------



## haziz

*Disc 3
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part six of six for this afternoon. It seems a pity that the third set of piano etudes wasn't composed in time for Sony's _Ligeti Edition_ series but that is a relatively minor quibble when taking into account how much I've enjoyed reacquainting myself with Ligeti's work.

_Le Grand Macabre_ - opera in two acts after the play _La balade du grand macabre_ by Michel De Ghelderode [Libretto: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (orig. 1974-77, extensively revised in 1996):










_Études pour piano: book one_ - six pieces (1985):
_Études pour piano: book two_ - eight pieces (1988-94):
_White on White_ - piece from _Études pour piano: book three_ (1995):


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Kreisleriana Op 16 / Fantasia Op 17 / Symphonic Etudes Op 13 - Geza Anda.*
Disc 5 from the box below.


----------



## Baxi

Bourdon said:


> Just finished with this recording....You are so right about these recordingss,If you are interested in this set,this one is not too expensive....
> 
> http://www.tweedehands-cd.nl/Gustav...s-Radio-Philharmonic-Edo-de-Waart-(14-CD-Box)


Thank you, I'll have a look.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Gounod: Faust
> 
> Eugene Conley (Faust), Cesare Siepi (Méphistophélès), Eleanor Steber (Marguerite), Frank Guarrera (Valentin), Margaret Roggero (Siébel), Thelma Votipka (Marthe) & Lawrence Davidson (Wagner)
> 
> Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Fausto Cleva


 I don't know this recording and Faust is not high on my list, but I would hear it for Conley. A vastly underrated singer for me, just didn't make it into the mid century publicity machine.


----------



## Rogerx

Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos Nos. 2, 4 & 5

Alexander Markov (violin)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Lawrence Renes


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y5ql








9.30 Building a Library
Marina Frolova-Walker chooses her favourite recording of Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.

Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, a set of dazzling variations for piano and orchestra on Paganini's 24th Caprice for solo violin, was premiered in 1934 in Baltimore by the Philadelphia Orchestra and Leopold Stokowski with Rachmaninov playing the solo part. Rachmaninov had already written four piano concerti, and this Rhapsody parades as a one-movement piano concerto that takes Paganini's theme on a journey through brisk and highly virtuosic variations at the beginning and end and through richly lyrical variations in the slower middle section. The Rhapsody has become a cornerstone of the virtuoso piano repertoire and it has also been adapted for ballet.

10.45
Harpsichordist and choral conductor Joseph McHardy reviews new discs of baroque music with Andrew.

11.20
Record of the Week
Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

It is far too long since I listened to these. 6 is good and the other two are really very good indeed, especially 8.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Cherubini's D Minor Requiem. Fabulous recording by the Prague Philharmonic Choir/Czech Philharmonic and Igor Markevitch:









I bought this purely on a whim, and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Rogerx

Between the Clouds

Charlie Siem (violin), Itamar Golan (piano)

Britten: Down by the Salley Gardens
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Godowsky: Triakontameron No. 11 'Alt Wien'
Kreisler: Drei Walzer (Liebesfreud - Liebesleid - Schön Rosmarin)
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois, Op. 3
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarantella, Op. 43
Vitali, T: Chaconne in G minor
Wieniawski: Légende in G minor, Op. 17
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157660


*Sergei Prokofiev*

Dance of the Knights from Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 19
Grand Waltz from Cinderella, op. 87
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
Grand March from The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33

Lisa Batiashvili, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

2018


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV121 'Christum wir sollen loben schon', BWV40 'Darzu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes', BWV110 'Unser Mund sei voll Lachens' - Katharine Fuge, Joanne Lunn (sopranos), Robin Tyson, William Towers (altos), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*

The wrong time of year for these Christmas Cantatas but they still sound fine to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich 5 - one of Stokowski's many recordings. He was, for me, the ideal Shostakovich conductor.


----------



## Vasks

*Stravinsky - Apollon musagete (Dutoit/London)
Tansman - Stele in memporiam d'Igor Stravinsky (Minsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Das Wohltemperierte Klavier 1

Ivo Janssen


----------



## Malx

*Ives, Symphony No 4 & Central Park in the Dark* - Jerome Rosen (piano)*, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*
Truth be told I am still unsure if I fully 'get' Ives. CPITD - fine but the Symphony eludes me.


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to the Faure Nocturnes recorded by Heidsieck.

The 7th is a miracle. (The 6th didn't grab me as much.)










Heidsieck is a master.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
Peter Pears, tenor
Barry Tuckwell, horn
LSO
Britten*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.2 BWV 1067


----------



## Neo Romanza

This recording:










From this set:


----------



## ELbowe

*Marcelle Meyer ‎- Complete Studio Recordings 1925 - 1957*
*If I can recall I picked this up for $20(?) some years ago, hadn't heard of her previously if I recall correctly. Now one of these CDs is playing weekly.*


----------



## Enthusiast

I was not a great Stokowski fan back in the day but have since learned that I was missing some pretty good recordings.


----------



## fbjim

Neo Romanza said:


> This recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this set:


I have the LP! It's a great, great recording of the Concerto. One of my favorite Boulez recordings, along with his _Daphnis_


----------



## Malx

A couple of 20th century ninth symphonies.
*Wellesz, Symphony 9 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl (1971).*

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony no 9 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin (1957).*

I have long had a special liking for VW's ninth, to some degree because it was written in the year I was born but more than that it is a very fine symphony. The Wellesz is also well worth an audition.


----------



## fbjim

Went in blind, think I let out an audible "ah, dangit" when I realized it was going to be (proto?)sound collage-esque stuff. Not a genre I have any affinity for, whether it's Stockhausen, the Beatles, or modern experimental electronic artists. (well, some tape loop stuff can be fun)









Is this kind of structure generally Stockhausen's idiom?


----------



## Enthusiast

The trouble with listening to Prokofiev's 3rd is it makes me want to hear the Fiery Angel, where much of the music can also be found - but what a wonderful symphony it is! There is no down side to listening to the 6th.


----------



## Baxi

South Korean composer, his music is not that easy.








1991


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - various piano and chamber works part one for the rest of today. As is my occasional wont I have dredged up and edited some thoughts from a previous post.

Alkan's status as a worthwhile composer has been questioned by some, generally along the lines of his piano music being too much of a triumph of finger-cracking virtuosity and unhinged brilliance over emotional substance or even actual logic. I get the layman's impression that Alkan gets lost in the woods at times but I suppose that's the price he pays for trying to push himself into new territory with the aid of a compass marked with his own particular set of cardinal points. As curious as Alkan's journey sometimes is I still find it well worth climbing aboard.

n.b. some compositional dates are speculative.

_Trois grandes études_ op.post.76 (1839):










_Premier Trio_ in G-minor for violin, cello and piano op.30 (1841):










_25 Préludes_ op.31 (1847):










_Nocturne no.1_ in B op.22 (1844):
_Gigue_ op.24 (1844):
_March no.1_ from _Trois marches quasi da cavalleria_ op.37 (1857):
_Trois petites fantaisies_ op.41 (1857):
_Petit conte_ in E-flat WoO (1859):
_Esquisse_ [_Le tambour bat aux champs_] in B-minor op.50bis. (1859):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

fbjim said:


> Went in blind, think I let out an audible "ah, dangit" when I realized it was going to be (proto?)sound collage-esque stuff. Not a genre I have any affinity for, whether it's Stockhausen, the Beatles, or modern experimental electronic artists. (well, some tape loop stuff can be fun)
> 
> View attachment 157662
> 
> 
> Is this kind of structure generally Stockhausen's idiom?


Stockhausen often liked to experiment from one work to the next, so it's hard to pin him down to one idiom. That said, "Momente" makes heavy use of his technique of Moment Formation, where blocks of sounds or rhythms are stitched together in such a way as to avoid any obvious (narrative) structure.

Other key Stockhausen works that use this technique include "Kontakte", "Gesang der Jünglinge", "Carré" and "Michaelion". The latter two are arguably the most reminiscent of "Momente", as they're written for choir/vocal ensemble, but I'd recommend Kontakte and Gesang der Jünglinge for starters; they're important and influential works, written early in Stockhausen's career.

I think you can find all of them on YouTube, if you'd like to give them a try.


----------



## mparta

ELbowe said:


> *Marcelle Meyer ‎- Complete Studio Recordings 1925 - 1957*
> *If I can recall I picked this up for $20(?) some years ago, hadn't heard of her previously if I recall correctly. Now one of these CDs is playing weekly.*
> View attachment 157661


Wow, major artist, great pianist and in the midst of the whole rich culture of her time, Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Stravinsky. Quite the technician but I think the media machine limited our view of her because she wasn't a Beethoven etc. pianist.
Great Rameau, Couperin, Ravel, and it's worth reading how she worked with Stravinsky et al.

Underappreciated, again, the strangeness of how we judge.

That box is a knockoff of the big EMI box of her work. I would be curious to know what "remastering" does with a piano recording of this vintage, piano sound being less affected by recording limitations, or so it seems to me.


----------



## Malx

A final 20th century ninth symphony to conclude todays listening.
*Shostakovich, Symphony No 9 - LPO, Bernard Haitink.*

Neo-classical sounding, which is maybe not what the powers at be at the time may have expected from the composer at the end of the second World War, with an opening allegro that finds Shostakovich at his most playful. One of Dmitri's more accessible symphonies - I love it.


----------



## Flamme

Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Liszt's Piano Sonata in B minor. 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000xzn9


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Concerto for Orchestra
CSO
Ozawa*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas * Murray Perahia on CBS









Murray Perahia may not be my favourite pianist in the Beethoven Piano sonatas, but these performance are very fine.

We have here:
- Sonata No 17 (The Tempest) Opus 31 No 2
- Sonata No 18 Opus 31 No. 3
- Sonata No 26 'Les Adieux' - one of my favourite middle period sonatas - with hints of the later Beethoven to my ear.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Chant du Rossignol


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4* Stefan Vlada & the Wiener KammerOrchester on Capriccio









R]Disc 2 from this 4 CD set. Rather nice. The third concerto is nice enough , but it's never been a favourite for me. The fourth is another matter - it's my favourite Beethoven piano concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Apollon Musagète

Suites 1 & 2

Four Norwegian Moods

Circus Polka


----------



## George O

Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979)
Trio (1921)

-Suzanne Ornstein, violin
James Kreger, cello
Virginia Eskin, piano

Katherine Hoover (1937-2018)
Trio (1978)

-The Rogeri Trio:
Karen Clarke, violin
Carter Brey, cello
Barbara Weintraub, piano

On Leonarda (New York, New York), from 1980


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berio, Concerto for Two Pianos*


----------



## ELbowe

mparta said:


> Wow, major artist, great pianist and in the midst of the whole rich culture of her time, Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Stravinsky. Quite the technician but I think the media machine limited our view of her because she wasn't a Beethoven etc. pianist.
> Great Rameau, Couperin, Ravel, and it's worth reading how she worked with Stravinsky et al.
> 
> Underappreciated, again, the strangeness of how we judge.
> 
> That box is a knockoff of the big EMI box of her work. I would be curious to know what "remastering" does with a piano recording of this vintage, piano sound being less affected by recording limitations, or so it seems to me.


*While I am not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination some of older recordings i.e. late 1920s 30s and early 40s are surprisingly good. However I think the forcefulness of the artist shines through and personally I soon was so enthralled with her playing that I forgave any distraction (tape hiss etc). I am not always so forgiving but she captivates me with her playing. The 50s recorded items are first rate and don't show their vintage. *


----------



## mparta

ELbowe said:


> *While I am not an audiophile by any stretch of the imagination some of older recordings i.e. late 1920s 30s and early 40s are surprisingly good. However I think the forcefulness of the artist shines through and personally I soon was so enthralled with her playing that I forgave any distraction (tape hiss etc). I am not always so forgiving but she captivates me with her playing. The 50s recorded items are first rate and don't show their vintage. *


Having said what I did about Beethoven, there's a live recording of her with L'orchestre de la Radio Suisse Romande in the Emperor.

I was just musing on the recording quality, I think she blazes through even her oldest recordings. Great Scarlatti, pretty much everything she touched. But no media machine.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157669


*George Frideric Handel*

Semele

Early Opera Company
Christian Curnyn

2007


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings*
_LPO - Jurowski_


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1, In the Steppes of Central Asia*
_RPO - Ashkenazy_


----------



## atsizat

I take it this magnificent music was composed by Mozart when he himself was dying.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

This is beautifully recorded and well played, but it's just slow enough that it doesn't really take off.


----------



## strawa

*Beethoven*: Piano Concertos
_Mitsuko Uchida, Kurt Sanderling & Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio (nº 1, 2, 5), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (nº 3, 4)_


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tubin
Symphony No. 4, "Sinfonia Lirica"
Bergen Musikselskabet "Harmonien"
Järvi*


----------



## George O

Alexander Nikolajewitsch Tscherepnin (1899-1977)

Sonata No. 1, op 29
Sonata No. 3, op 30/2
12 Preludes, op 38

Esther Nyffenegger, cello
Annette Weisbrod, piano

On Da Camera Magna (West Germany), from 1978


----------



## Itullian

Book 1


----------



## haziz

*A documentary about both the siege of Leningrad and about the symphony:*






Followed by:
*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 *_"Leningrad"_
_WDR SO - Rudolf Barshai_


----------



## Knorf

*Arthur Bird*: Serenade for Wind Instruments in E-flat major, Op. 40
North Texas Chamber Players, Eugene Migliaro Corporon


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two volumes of Panufnik on CPO:

















This entire series of Panufnik's orchestral music on CPO is outstanding. Granted not all the music 'sticks' but one can't argue with the performances which are consistently excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonies 1-2-3-4-5

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1971-06-15
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Marl


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
Berliners
Levine*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Tatiana Kravtsova (soprano), Olga Korzhenskaya (mezzo-soprano), Olga Markova-Mikhailenko (mezzo-soprano), Alexei Martynov (tenor)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Thierry Fischer


----------



## GrosseFugue

For those times when you need to take stock of life and DEATH...








I got this recently and somewhat obsessed by it now.
What's the deal with the triplet motif? Is it the shuddering heart at the sight of Death?
And, oh my, that Andante -- theme and variations. Is that Death in his various guises? Using consolation to sweet-talk to threats and back to consolation to convince one to go with him?
This thing is a MASTERPIECE.
And Takacs owns it!
:devil::tiphat:

*"Give me your hand, you lovely, tender creature. I am a friend and come not to punish. Be of good courage, I am not cruel; you shall sleep softly in my arms." *


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Dvorak: Cello Concertos

Pierre Fournier (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, George Szell, Alfred Wallenstein


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Finlandia*
_SNO - Sir Alexander Gibson_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Oboe Concertos

Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe/director), Alina Ibragimova (violin)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196

Judy Conwell (Sandrina), Jutta-Renate Ihloff (Serpetta), Brigitte Fassbaender (Ramiro), Thomas Moser (Belfiore), Barry McDaniel (Nardo), Ezio Di Cesare (Podesta), Lilian Sukis (Arminda)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Leopold Hager


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Now onto Kondrashin's recording of the First, and then continuing to the 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> View attachment 157603


Finally have time to get back to this. Not sure yet what to make of 2 and 3. Will have to come back to them.

Barshai/WDR Symphony 4 now.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*


----------



## Chilham

Chopin: Mazurkas

Ingrid Fliter










Chopin: Mazurkas

Stephen Hough










Chopin: Waltzes

Alice Sara Ott










Chopin: Ballades

Stephen Hough


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Batiashvili: Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*
_WDR SO - Rudolf Barshai_


----------



## Enthusiast

As predicted ...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - various piano and chamber works part two for this afternoon.

The unorthodox structure of the immense op.39 cycle enables the work to be approached in different ways - my usual preference is to excise the four-movement symphony and the gargantuan three-movement concerto and hear them as two separate entities, leaving the other five pieces to be heard as a mini-series (albeit one which still weighs in at c. 40 minutes). I sometimes have listened to the whole thing from beginning to end but I find it works better for me when broken down into the above components.

The _Grande sonate_ is hardly lightweight either - a programmatical work based on four decades of adulthood from the 20s through to the 50s and around forty minutes in duration.

n.b. some compositional dates are speculative.

_Douze études dans tous les tons majeurs_ op.35 (1848):










_Grand duo concertant_ in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (1842):










_Grande sonate: Les quatre âges_ op.33 (1848):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs:_ [_Comme le vent (Like the wind)_] in A-minor op.39 no.1 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs:_ [_En rhythme molossique (In Molossian rhythm)_] in D-minor op.39 no.2 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs:_ [_Scherzo diabolico_] in G-minor op.39 no.3 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs:_ [_Le festin d'Ésope (Aesop's feast)_] in E-minor op.39 no.12 (1857):








***

(*** apologies for the hazy image - works are performed by Ronald Smith)

_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs: Ouverture_ in B-minor op.39 no.11 (1857):


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

A ballet in four acts

BBC Philharmonic Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *Prokofiev*
> 
> A ballet in four acts
> 
> BBC Philharmonic Gianandrea Noseda


This is the only Prokofiev ballet which I haven't heard - is it consistent over the course of two discs in the way that _Romeo & Juliet_ and _Cinderella_ are, or does it drag its feet in places?


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d'Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba

Indy: Karadec Suite, Op. 34
Indy: Symphony No. 2, Op. 57
Indy: Tableaux de voyage, Op. 36


----------



## Enthusiast

Leinsdorf's Prokofiev 6 is probably my favourite recording of that work (and I know a good few that I also like a lot).


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

A new arrival - I have long looked for a 'new copy' of this disc I am well chuffed to have acquired one for the same price as a large coffee.

The live performance of the Walton Partita for me stands shoulder to shoulder with Szells, the other performances are all superb as well - a super disc.

*Elgar, Walton, Britten, - Halle Orchestra & BBC SO, Sir John Barbirolli. *


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> This is the only Prokofiev ballet which I haven't heard - is it consistent over the course of two discs in the way that _Romeo & Juliet_ and _Cinderella_ are,* or does it drag its feet in places?*




Good question, just hard to answer, I'm listening to it for the first time and received it today. It's less compelling, a bit more subdued, but there is certainly a magic to this ballet, which is inspired by a fairy tale from the Ural. When asked if it does it drag its feet in some places I have to say it does look like it but only when your mind is drifting away,as I said it is less compelling but certainly it is colorful and has a certain lushness.The theme is of an artist in search of a ideal. I have now listening to the first CD and I must say that I really like it. It is not a watered-down Prokofiev and in my opinion it certainly deserves attention.
Of course it's also a matter of being in the mood for it, although it does demand something from the listener because of its duration. What obvious is that it is full of catchy music.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mendelssohn - String Quartets No. 3-5*
Talich Quartet

Irresistably vibrant and life-enhancing music.


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157684


*Frédéric Chopin*

Impromptus, waltzes, and mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Nordic Autumn - Orchestral Songs

Camilla Nylund (soprano)

Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer

Madetoja: Syksy-sarja (autumn song cycle), Op. 68
Palmgren: Aamun autereessa, Op. 106, No. 2
Palmgren: En sällsam fagel Op. 95
Rangström: Den Utvalda
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)


----------



## sbmonty

Rogerx said:


> Nordic Autumn - Orchestral Songs
> 
> Camilla Nylund (soprano)
> 
> Muenchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer
> 
> Madetoja: Syksy-sarja (autumn song cycle), Op. 68
> Palmgren: Aamun autereessa, Op. 106, No. 2
> Palmgren: En sällsam fagel Op. 95
> Rangström: Den Utvalda
> Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)


I listened to Rangström's symphonies a few weeks ago. Exciting compositions. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Rossini - Overture to "Torvaldo e Dorliska" (Bonynge/London)
Paganini - Violin Concerto #1 (Perlman/Angel)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn :Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
The Wooden Prince Op. 13, Sz. 60
New York Philharmonic
Boulez*










From this set -


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Serenade for tenor, horn & strings + Les Illuminations for tenor & strings* - Peter Pears (tenor), Barry Tuckwell (horn), LSO, ECO*, Benjamin Britten.*


----------



## johnnysc

Scarlatti - Stabat Mater
Zurich Chamber Singers


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by Bourdon. This recording has quite a sweep but the sound is a little rough and the playing can be scrappy.


----------



## mparta

Shostakovich Symphony 5, Solti and the Berlin Philharmonic on YouTube.

They have trouble keeping up in the last movement with the old man!!:lol:

I don't feel like this conductor/orchestra combination really gels. Seem occasionally at loggerheads. They made a wonderful Missa Solemnis, though, and Falstaff with Van Dam.

Just a guess, but after all those years in Chicago, I think he might not have been as impressed with them as they were with themselves.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two more volumes from the Panufnik series on CPO:


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> Shostakovich Symphony 5, Solti and the Berlin Philharmonic on YouTube.
> 
> They have trouble keeping up in the last movement with the old man!!:lol:
> 
> I don't feel like this conductor/orchestra combination really gels. Seem occasionally at loggerheads. They made a wonderful Missa Solemnis, though, and Falstaff with Van Dam.
> 
> Just a guess, but after all those years in Chicago, I think he might not have been as impressed with them as they were with themselves.


I just can't listen to Solti very much. He's such a neurotic conductor and has this nervous energy that just doesn't do the music any favors. I do like his Bartók, but that's about it. My uncle and aunt told me a story about him when he was still conducting the CSO and they said he looked like a maniac up on the podium. His arms were spinning around like windmills. They also mentioned that they were relieved when he left Chicago.


----------



## Enthusiast

An immensely enjoyable Dido and Aeneas.


----------



## Merl

GrosseFugue said:


> For those times when you need to take stock of life and DEATH...
> View attachment 157671
> 
> 
> I got this recently and somewhat obsessed by it now.
> What's the deal with the triplet motif? Is it the shuddering heart at the sight of Death?
> And, oh my, that Andante -- theme and variations. Is that Death in his various guises? Using consolation to sweet-talk to threats and back to consolation to convince one to go with him?
> This thing is a MASTERPIECE.
> And Takacs owns it!
> :devil::tiphat:
> 
> *"Give me your hand, you lovely, tender creature. I am a friend and come not to punish. Be of good courage, I am not cruel; you shall sleep softly in my arms." *


Great minds think alike, GF. Finalising my biggest SQ round up tomorrow and this one is undoubtedly in the mix with the one below that I played earlier.


----------



## Baxi

1994

The not so well known conductor Adriano has made a lot of interesting recordings, mostly for NAXOS/Marco Polo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Theme and Variations*

I can't believe I've never heard this before.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berg, Theme and Variations*
> 
> I can't believe I've never heard this before.
> 
> View attachment 157690


Theme and Variations? I'm confused. Did Berg even compose a work of this title?


----------



## Nedeslusire

Nighttime melancholy


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Theme and Variations? I'm confused. Did Berg even compose a work of this title?


Oops. It's the Chamber Concerto. Stupid downloads.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Oops. It's the Chamber Concerto. Stupid downloads.


Ah okay, well the _Kammerkonzert_ I've certainly heard of.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
Paul Kletzki & the Philharmonia


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Wozzek
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Berliners
HvK*

From this new acquisition -










I can tell this recording has been cleaned up considerably (even from the last remastering). Oh man, this is truly outstanding. I'll probably end up listening to this entire box set tonight.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set.
Better bottom end than Ross's set.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

15 Lieder and 2 works for piano duo. Not half bad


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the new acquired HvK box set:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Birtwistle - Antiphonies for Piano and Orchestra*

Recent discussion of this composer has inspired me to take a dive. Not sure what I think of this so far, but it is certainly a powerfully spontaneous work, full of life and color.


----------



## ELbowe

mparta said:


> Having said what I did about Beethoven, there's a live recording of her with L'orchestre de la Radio Suisse Romande in the Emperor.
> 
> I was just musing on the recording quality, I think she blazes through even her oldest recordings. Great Scarlatti, pretty much everything she touched. But no media machine.


*
Following your comments, I blitzed through Ms. Meyer's 17 CDs and came away with even more appreciation especially for the Scarlatti, as you correctly pointed out. Following that enjoyable exercise I thought I would play my recently acquired: Igor Levit ‎- Ludwig van Beethoven The Complete Piano Sonatas 1-32. The moment I put on the first CD I was taken aback for a minute and wondered if my speakers were working and the system functioning correctly; when I realised my old ears had been attuned to "vintage" recordings for two or three days and the modern recording of Mr. Levit took a few minutes to adjust to!! Just goes to show how one's hearing can be so adaptable and attuned to what is being played. I rest my personal case on the fabulous playing (and wonderful playing presence) of Ms. Meyer!! Thanks again! 
*


----------



## haziz




----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
Concerto No. 1 in D Major for Piano and Orchestra, op 13

Frank Martin (1890-1974)
Preludes for Piano

Marjorie Mitchell, piano
NDR Symphony Orchestra / William Strickland

On Decca (New York, New York), from 1966


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with this newly acquired HvK box set:

*Sibelius
Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7
Berliners
HvK*










The introduction to the 6th never fails to put me into a completely different realm. Pure symphonic magic.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with this newly acquired HvK box set:

*Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Christian Ferras, violin
Berliners
HvK*










This is my first-time hearing this performance from Ferras/HvK and I have to say I'm quite impressed. Remarkable violinist and Karajan's accompaniment sounds just right to my ears.


----------



## haziz

*Disc 1*


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Field: Nocturnes Nos. 1-18

Elizabeth Joy Roe (piano)


----------



## mparta

I'm embarrassed not to have known this gorgeous music. But if it weren't Stravinsky it would be considered derivative of Debussy I guess that was in the air in 1908.

Very beautiful.

Mavra different, needs a separate hearing not preceded by Nightingale.

I do think I have several recordings (of which I am equally ignorant, good lord) of the Chant du Rossignol, his orchestral/ballet reduction. All this worth exploring.

Stravinsky is another, like Prokofiev, with a strange reputation for wildness that's just not born out in the exotic and delicate richness of this music and the clarity and integrity of the neo-classical works. Le Sacre, as great as it is, has a lot to answer for, I like Le Sacre but love Petruchka. And the Rake's progress. And the Symphony of psalms. And Apollon Musagete. And L'Histoire du Soldat. Wow. Hard to think about such a giant across so many kinds of music and years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Alwyn
Symphony No. 5, "Hydriotaphia"
LSO
Hickox*


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> I'm embarrassed not to have known this gorgeous music. But if it weren't Stravinsky it would be considered derivative of Debussy I guess that was in the air in 1908.
> 
> Very beautiful.
> 
> Mavra different, needs a separate hearing not preceded by Nightingale.
> 
> I do think I have several recordings (of which I am equally ignorant, good lord) of the Chant du Rossignol, his orchestral/ballet reduction. All this worth exploring.
> 
> Stravinsky is another, like Prokofiev, with a strange reputation for wildness that's just not born out in the exotic and delicate richness of this music and the clarity and integrity of the neo-classical works. Le Sacre, as great as it is, has a lot to answer for, I like Le Sacre but love Petruchka. And the Rake's progress. And the Symphony of psalms. And Apollon Musagete. And L'Histoire du Soldat. Wow. Hard to think about such a giant across so many kinds of music and years.


This is very true. Stravinsky was a true chameleon --- he started off very much influenced by Russian folk music and exotica, then spending a large chunk of his career composing Neoclassical and jazz-influenced pieces before moving onto serialism (and really even in his later phase, he sounded like himself). There's a constant debate on who was the 'greatest' or 'most influential' 20th Century composer, but, in my mind, it was Stravinsky. I may prefer Debussy or Bartók for example, but Stravinsky is one composer that shook this music's foundation and changed everything. The fact that we're still talking about how revolutionary a work like _Le sacre du printemps_ is should be an indicator to this man's influence. Of course, _Le sacre_ isn't my favorite Stravinsky work or even my favorite of his ballets, but recognizing its importance should never be something taken lightly.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony no. 6
Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
Fontana 6531 009, Stereo LP, England, 1964.


----------



## jambo

Neo Romanza said:


> Continuing with this newly acquired HvK box set:
> 
> *Sibelius
> Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
> Christian Ferras, violin
> Berliners
> HvK*
> 
> This is my first-time hearing this performance from Ferras/HvK and I have to say I'm quite impressed. Remarkable violinist and Karajan's accompaniment sounds just right to my ears.


I decided to copy Neo Romanza, same as above, but from the Karajan 1960's box.


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Mr. Muti*



Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> I decided to copy Neo Romanza, same as above, but from the Karajan 1960's box.


Sweet! Good choice of course.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Suite, Op. 29
Ensemble InterContemporain
Boulez*


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with this newly acquired HvK box set:

*Sibelius
Finlandia, Op. 26
The Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22/2
Valse triste, Op. 44/1
Tapiola, Op. 112
Pelléas et Mélisande Suite, Op. 46
Berliners
HvK*










I might have to look at the booklet again, but I believe this particular disc's performances all date from 1980s, so well after 1960s of the composer. Fine performances, but you can hear how much the orchestra has changed from the 60s, but, obviously, also the recording technology.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work for the night:

*Nielsen
Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 35, FS 64
Jens Elvekjaer, Jon Gjesme*


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Mother Goose

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Ravel: Shéhérazade - Ouverture de féerie


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Don Giovanni), Nicolai Gedda (Ottavio), Christa Ludwig (Donna Elvira), Claire Watson (Donna Anna), Mirella Freni (Zerlina), Walter Berry (Leporello), Franz Crass (Commendatore), Paolo Montarsolo (Masetto)

New Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra London, Otto Klemperer

Old fashion vinyl. :angel:


----------



## Merl

Only a few left before I round up.


----------



## Baxi

R.Strauss

_Ein Heldenleben op.40
Till Eulenspiegel op.28_

The Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnányi
1992


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles-Valentin Alkan - various piano and chamber works part three of three for late morning and early afternoon.

n.b. some compositional dates are speculative.

_Deux petites pièces_ op.60 (1859):
_Sonatine_ in A-minor op.61 (1861):










_Sonate de concert_ in E for cello and piano op.47 (1857):










_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs: Symphony_ op.39 nos.4-7 (1857):
_Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs: Concerto_ op.39 nos.8-10 (1857):
Eight pieces from _(48) Esquisses_ op.63 (1861):
_Toccatina_ in C-minor op.75 (1872):


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Finally have time to get back to this. Not sure yet what to make of 2 and 3. Will have to come back to them.
> 
> Barshai/WDR Symphony 4 now.
> 
> View attachment 157681


That fugue in the first movement of 4, holy moly.

Onwards: Barshai/WDR Symphony 5


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Baxi

...more Strauss with Dohnányi


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2*


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably the greatest and most beautiful of Handel's dramatic oratorios.


----------



## Malx

An excellent disc of the very well known and not so well known.

*Sibelius, Karelia Suite, Luonnotar, King Christian, Andante Festivo, The Oceanides, Finlandia - Soile Isokoski (soprano), Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*


----------



## haziz

Grieg: Old Norwegian Melody with Variations
WDR SO - Aadland


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies 5 & 8 and Incidental Music to Rosamunde

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## Bourdon

*Biber-Schmelzer & Walther*

Lucy van Dael- Wouter Möller & Bob van Asperen


----------



## Malx

An unusual reworking of a Mahler Symphony.

*Mahler/Stein, Symphony No 4 - Kate Royal (soprano), Manchester Camerata, Douglas Boyd.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*

The opera Oedipe

With a libretto (176 pages) this is an edition from other times, it seems that press work is more expensive than making a disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Handel. His little (but very great) pastoral opera: how wonderfully he writes for voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W: Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157701


*Franz Schubert*

Octet in F major for clarinet, bassoon, horn, string quartet, and double bass

Mullova Ensemble

2005


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2*
_WDR SO - Aadland
_


----------



## Nedeslusire

"French-Italian writer, Christine De Pizan, is the centerpiece of this CD. An unusually interesting, versatile and creative person, whose life in Paris at the turn of the 14th-15th centuries, marked by the whims of the goddess of Fortune, was full of extraordinary ups and downs. "Christine De Pizan was a writer, not a composer, but the idea of considering her life and work in a musical aspect stems from the fact that one of her ballads," Broken with grief "(Dueil angoisseus), a poem about loneliness and melancholy, set her Flemish contemporary Gilles Binchois... This is the only piece that has survived and we took it as a model to find suitable melodies in a similar style, creating arrangements as close to it as possible. We had at our disposal an extensive repertoire, extensive experience in handling Renaissance music and four female voices that, in my opinion, make the sound so unique. "


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> *Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2*


I do have a burning question: Should I buy this?


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's great quintet along with the 14th quartet.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Gimse - RSNO - Engeset_


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonies 22-23-24-25

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Purcell - Overture to "The Virtuous Wife" (Kehr/Nonesuch)
Handel - Harp Concerto (Robles/Argo)
J. S. Bach - Sonata in C for Flute & Continuo, BWV 1033 (Rampal/Odyssey)
Vivaldi - Gloria in D (Couraud/Turnabout)*


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> I do have a burning question: Should I buy this?


It really depends on how much you love Grieg's music. He is one of my favorite composers, and therefore for me the answer is absolutely yes. The recordings are beautifully played and recorded. They also serve as a reminder that his compositions extend beyond the Piano Concerto, the incidental music to Peer Gynt and the Lyric Pieces for piano.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Disc 7 in this box*
_Malmo SO - Engeset_


----------



## Enthusiast

Voting "I Like":

I have an interesting in “like” voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting “like” increases if 

-	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track); 
-	if I know and like the performance;
-	even when I don’t know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
-	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).

Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members’ tastes (I often want to ask why did you – or didn’t you – vote for that one?) – it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record. 

Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern?


I kind of do the same thing as you, very similar criteria, or exactly the same really (maybe I don't "like" every opera posted in here, especially if it's a well known work)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing this album (although I skipped the Ockgehem works, nothing against him, but I've been listening to plenty of his recently). If I had to single out one work it'd be the Psalmi Davids Poenitentiales, what a masterpiece, I'd title it The Sound of Baroque to come :lol:. An amazing mixture of renaissance polyphony and very beautiful and sometimes very sparse baroque instrumentation


----------



## Chilham

Earlier today:










Vivaldi: Stabat Mater

Andreas Scholl, Chiara Banchini, Ensemble 415










Vivaldi: Gloria

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Niels Heilmann, Barbara Hendricks, Jorma Hynninen, Ann Murray, Andy Rigby










Vivaldi: Nulla in Mundo Pax Sincera

Harry Christophers

Elin Manahan Thomas, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment










Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus

Philippe Jaroussky

And now:










Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Antoni Wit

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Eldar Nebolsin


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely Dvorak disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


I tend to click "like" in the following scenarios:

- I am very familiar with or love that particular recording

- Favorite composition, even if I am not familiar with that particular recording

- Works and compositions by a favorite composer (generally in a genre I enjoy, e.g. I do not click "like" for an opera by a favorite composer, since I don't listen to opera)

- A particularly whimsical, amusing or enthusiastic posting, even if I am not familiar with the work

- Very rarely, If I am struck by something else, e.g. a particularly striking album cover

I do notice that the "like" option is much more generously awarded and received in this particular thread, compared to other threads on TC. I am more generous with my "likes" in this thread than elsewhere in TC, although I do also use it in TC when I agree with the posting, and when I am grateful for a reply, either to a question I posted, or one I am interested in. I will also sometimes click "like" on a posting I disagree with, if I am acknowledging the presence of a difference in opinion, usually after I have expressed my own opinion on the subject; this generally applies elsewhere in TC.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


My criteria are almost exactly the same as yours. I love opera and early music (and quite a bit of contemporary) and I'm also a particular enthusiast of historical recordings - all categories that seem somewhat out of the mainstream on this thread. I give likes to choices that I find original or creative, whether it be the work or the recording (even if I haven't heard them) and which inspire me to check them out. It surprises me that some people are more "niche" in their preferences because CM encompasses such a rich and diverse world that speaks to all aspects of the human condition; and I think depriving oneself of any aspect of it is unbeneficial. But personal preferences are a thing, and I totally respect that. For my part I will sometimes post works I'm listening to that I eventually find I don't particularly care for, but I figure they inspire others. For me, listening is an adventure of engagement, not a liaison with the familiar (well, except Bach, who is my home base - I can scarcely go three days without him! - but there are always new discoveries to be found in his music).


----------



## Chilham

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


I tend to "like":

- Pretty much all "Performances" I like
- Most "Works" I like
- Some posts from "Members" I like - "Friends", those who have helped me on my journey when I've "PM'ed" them for advice, those who "Like" my posts etc.
- Interesting or helpful comments

Some posters here are prodigious and must confess to having occasionally found myself, "Rationing" "Likes". :lol:


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> ... I do notice that the "like" option is much more generously awarded and received in this particular thread, compared to other threads on TC. I am more generous with my "likes" in this thread than elsewhere in TC, although I do also use it in TC when I agree with the posting, and when I am grateful for a reply, either to a question I posted, or one I am interested in. I will also sometimes click "like" on a posting I disagree with, if I am acknowledging the presence of a difference in opinion, usually after I have expressed my own opinion on the subject; this generally applies elsewhere in TC.


There seems to me a greater degree of, "Community", in this thread that I respect and appreciate.


----------



## Enthusiast

Chilham said:


> - Some posts from "Members" I like - "Friends", those who have helped me on my journey when I've "PM'ed" them for advice, those who "Like" my posts etc.


Yes, there is that, too!


----------



## Coach G

Like fellow posters, "LudwigVanBeetroot" and "Haziz" I've found myself jumping on the Shostakovich/Rudolf Barshai bandwagon during the past few days. Moving along chronologically, right now I'm on _Symphony #11 "1905"_.









If you're looking to get all 15 symphonies by Shostakovich all in one box set, this is probably the most cost efficient and quality set you can. I see that now on Amazon you can get it for about $36 new and $24 used. These recordings by Rudolf Barshai and the German Youth Orchestra are well-seasoned with no frills and nothing exaggerated; and the playing is very on-point, solid, and reliable. As a youth, Shostakovich was one of my favorite composers. Then it seemed to me that Shostakovich seemed to have everything: the sad, Russian soulfulness of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff; the grand visions and bigness of Mahler; and the Modernistic, "Age of Steel" sound of Prokofiev. In that Shostakovich seemed to express feelings of bitterness, angry sarcasm, alienation, trauma, and the desire to be free; it was sort of my own type of "grunge music" which although I never liked real "grunge music" seem to exemplify we who are the members of so-called "Gen X"; and I guess if Kurt Cobain was alive today, he'd already be in his 50s like me. Nowadays, I no longer think of Shostakovich as much as a favorite because my classical music journey has taken me off in so many other different directions. But I still like to revisit Shostakovich now and then just because I'm still finding new things to enjoy in Shostakovich's oeuvre even after all these years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Véronique Gens, Paul Agnew et. al.
La Chapelle Royale
Collegium Vocale Gent
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées
Herreweghe*


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the piano concerto ...


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*
_BBC Scottish SO - Osmo Vanska_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Backtracking a bit and revisiting this work:

*Panufnik
Bassoon Concerto
Michael von Schönermark, bassoon
Konzerthausorchester Berlin
Łukasz Borowicz*










What a striking piece. The 11-minute _Aria_ movement is a thing of wonder.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## ELbowe

*Found last week at Thrift ($1) after a deep cleaning and vacuuming sounds surprisingly good, violin high register sounds a bit screechy but still very listenable, considering vintage.* 
*Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult, Yehudi Menuhin, Gerald Moore
Mendelssohn, ‎- Violin Concerto in D Minor And Violin Sonata In F
His Master's Voice LP, Mono UK 1954*


----------



## Merl

I have a similar 'like' system, Enthisiast. I give a like to:

A) recordings I own
B) recordings I like
C) people posting recordings that aren't the same old same old
D) recordings I'm interested in
E) people who say a bit more about the recording they've played
F) Malx, cos he's a top bloke!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


I tend to 'like' posts that have works I enjoy, especially in recordings I have a connection with / composers or pieces I don't care for that much I sometimes 'like' and sometimes don't can't logically explain why / I tend to 'like' things that have piqued my interest for whatever reason / any post with a comment that I find enlightening or thought provoking will get a 'like' even if I don't care for the work concerned / I also try and encourage new posters on the thread.

ETA - Merls posts (cause he'll go in the huff if I don't say so)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## Enthusiast

Acis and Galatea again only this time it is Mozart's adaptation of the work. I think I prefer Handel's own version but Mozart respects the original and does some interesting things with it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Marjorie Thomas, contralto
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Der Tölzer Knabenchor
Kubelik*


----------



## atsizat

The last part of La Notte to fly.

The beginning is flying me in the sky.


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle*: _...agm..._
John Alldis Choir
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Itullian

Love his playing


----------



## atsizat

I love Vivaldi.


----------



## Malx

*Olivier Greif, Trio pour Piano, Violon, et Violoncelle - Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello), Pascal Amoyel (piano), Antje Weithaas,(violin).*

A nice chamber piece that is to my ears easily accessible for a 1998 composition - in that it has clear lines and rhythms. Not that I'm trying to suggest all modern pieces are difficult, whatever that means.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from the Berlioz Warner box set:


----------



## fbjim

an old favorite


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _Act I_ from this Davis recording of _Les Troyens_:


----------



## senza sordino

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interest in "like" voting in this thread. Not many members vote in this thread, but those who do, I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


I usually 'like' music I would listen to myself.

This is my favorite thread because I like to see what others are listening to. I don't listen to much solo piano music, nor opera, nor oratorios so I don't usually like these.

I generally do not 'like' youtube videos inserted. I am almost always listening to music myself or watching television so I am not going to stop what I'm doing and click on that Youtube link.



Chilham said:


> Some posters here are prodigious and must confess to having occasionally found myself, "Rationing" "Likes". :lol:


This is me too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.26 "Lamentations"
Antal Doráti & the Philharmonia Hungarica*

This was my piece of choice for the drive to and from work, an unusual choice in that it is actually shorter than my drive. I really enjoyed the piece and I have to credit Dave Hurwitz and his Haydn Symphony Crusade for motivating me to visit or revisit some the earlier symphonies.


----------



## senza sordino

And by the way, I listen to my music in sets of similar music. And I post accordingly in groups. I am not worried about getting lots of 'likes', if I were, I would post each of these individually to add to my 'like' count. Don't feel the need to 'like' if you don't want to. 

Dvořák Symphonies 4, 5, 6 and 7. I have just recently purchased this set from Presto. It's the first time I have bought CDs in almost two years. I'm enjoying it so far. 









Dvořák Piano Trios 3 and 4. Fantastic









Dvořák The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove. Wonderful stuff


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## RockyIII

Enthusiast said:


> Voting "I Like":
> 
> I have an interesting in "like" voting in this thread. Not that many members vote in this thread but for those who do I wonder what they vote for. I confess to being a little random in my own voting depending on mood but the likelihood of my voting "like" increases if
> 
> -	I like the work (especially if it is a little off the beaten track);
> -	if I know and like the performance;
> -	even when I don't know it, I find it interesting to hear about it;
> -	if it is a type of music that tends to get fewer votes (opera, contemporary etc).
> 
> Why does this interest me? Partly, I think, it is interesting to see changes in our taste over time (although it may be just different people coming along to vote while others have stopped doing so). It is also interesting to see different members' tastes (I often want to ask why did you - or didn't you - vote for that one?) - it gives me an idea of what they like and this can help me find others who seem to like the same things I do (so I become more likely to take their advice). When I see a record get few or no votes it can make me more interested in the record.
> 
> Are you aware of a voting policy or personal pattern in your responses?


That's a good question. I've wondered what others do as well, and your methodology looks good.

I could click on like for every post simply because I appreciate people participating here. Instead, I usually click on like for posts with works by composers that I know and enjoy even if I am not familiar with the specific recording. Occasionally I click on like for posts simply based on interest and the obvious effort put into them by a member here. I don't usually click on like for posts with works by composers I don't particularly care for, and I always hope that is not taken as negative in any way by the member who posted it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157713


*Giuseppe Verdi*

La Traviata

Bayerisches Staatsorchester
Carlos Kleiber

1977, reissued 2007


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*
_New York Philharmonic - Alan Gilbert_

I have largely neglected Nielsen's music up to now. With my growing infatuation with Sibelius' music, and with a general amelioration of my allergy to at least _some_ early 20th century compositions, I am exploring more of his music and that of other Nordic composers. This recording and my listening to the same symphony played by Osmo Vanska and the BBC Scottish SO, earlier today, are actually my first listen to Nielsen's fifth symphony.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Norwegian Dances*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Bjarte Engeset_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Sir Alexander Gibson_


----------



## strawa

*Schulhoff*: a bunch of music from this box of 6 cds. Here's some of the very nice works:
Duo for violin and cello (1925) - "To master Leos Janacek in deep respect"
_Conrad Muck, Hans-Jakob Eschenburg_
Concert for String Quartet and Wind Ensemble (1930)
_Leipziger Streichquartett, Roland Kluttig & Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin_
Concerto Doppio for flute, piano, string orchestra and two horns (1927)
_Frank-Immo Zichner, Jaques Zoon, Roland Kluttig & Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin_
String Sextet (1924) - dedicated to Poulenc
_Rainer Johannes Kimstedt, Michael Sanderling, Petersen Quartett_
5 pieces for string quartet (1923) - dedicated to Milhaud
_Petersen Quartett_
Suite for chamber orchestra, op. 37 (1921)
_James Conlon & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks_












Malx said:


> An unusual reworking of a Mahler Symphony.
> 
> *Mahler/Stein, Symphony No 4 - Kate Royal (soprano), Manchester Camerata, Douglas Boyd.*


For a brief moment I thought these were Lara Flynn Boyle and David Thewlis.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today.

Szell conducts Schumann Symphony No. 2 in C Major. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962.

View attachment 157714


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*
> _New York Philharmonic - Alan Gilbert_
> 
> I have largely neglected Nielsen's music up to now. With my growing infatuation with Sibelius' music, and with a general amelioration of my allergy to at least _some_ early 20th century compositions, I am exploring more of his music and that of other Nordic composers. This recording and my listening to the same symphony played by Osmo Vanska and the BBC Scottish SO, earlier today, are actually my first listen to Nielsen's fifth symphony.


Nielsen, IMHO, deserves to be spoken of in the same breath as other 20th Century symphonists like Mahler, Sibelius, Shostakovich and Vaughan Williams. His symphonies are just as individualistic, inventive and phenomenal as the afore mentioned composers. I'm glad you're getting around to Nielsen. Let me say, however, that the best _Symphony No. 5_ that I know is still the old Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic on Columbia (Sony). Blomstedt with the San Francisco SO on Decca is also worth your time. Of the newer cycles, Gilbert (Dacapo) and Oramo (BIS) are remarkable. Also check out his concerti (Violin, Flute and Clarinet), the tone poems (there aren't many of these), the _Helios Overture_, the choral works, the mature chamber works and solo piano music. He apparently wrote a rather large body of songs, but I haven't heard any of them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Fagerlund
Bassoon Concerto, "Mana"
Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu

Aho
Bassoon Concerto
Bram van Sambeek
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Dima Slobodeniouk*










I listened to about 13 minutes or so of the Fagerlund and turned it off. Terrible. I have no desire of ever hearing that work again. My problem with it is it's trying too hard and sounds forced. There's also just no musical meat in the work to latch onto. The writing for the bassoon is impressive, but I'm more concerned about a musical narrative and this work didn't have one. The Aho, on the other hand, is excellent, which I've come to expect. Not very often does this composer disappoint, but I'll say right now that I don't think either one of his _Piano Concertos_ are good and have actually enjoyed all of the wind concerti I've heard so far (ones for oboe, flute, clarinet, soprano saxophone, contrabassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, tuba, but also the oddball ones like the theremin and double bass). I do recall enjoying the _Viola Concerto_ as well.


----------



## Bkeske

In honor of J.S. Bach on the date of his death.

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art Of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box 1975

View attachment 157715


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> In honor of J.S. Bach's birthday…
> 
> Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art Of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box 1975
> 
> View attachment 157715


Or do you mean death? He was born on March 31st. He died on today's date.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Or do you mean death? He was born on March 31st. He died on today's date.


Ahhh, of course you are correct. Mistake on my part, will correct. Thanks


----------



## George O

Happy deathday just doesn't seem right.

But if any composer lives on . . .



Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

The unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas (complete)

Christiane Edinger, violin ("Cessole" Stradivarius of 1716)

2 LP set on Orion Master Recordings (Malibu, California), from 1973


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 1.... on ...

Joseph-Guy Ropartz - Symphonies Nos 1 & 4 - Sebastian Lang-Lessing


----------



## Bkeske

George O said:


> Happy deathday just doesn't seem right.


 No, you are right, it does not.


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*
> _New York Philharmonic - Alan Gilbert_
> 
> I have largely neglected Nielsen's music up to now. With my growing infatuation with Sibelius' music, and with a general amelioration of my allergy to at least _some_ early 20th century compositions, I am exploring more of his music and that of other Nordic composers. This recording and my listening to the same symphony played by Osmo Vanska and the BBC Scottish SO, earlier today, are actually my first listen to Nielsen's fifth symphony.


I think the Nielsen symphonies are very substantial music, but I'm not completely inside them. The 4th is a knockout, the 5th intriguing and powerful, the 3rd has that great tune in the last movement. My favorite of that had always been Bernstein with some Danish orchestra (I think) but on a recent listen I found it too rough.

So maybe a relisten through the prism of a very good orchestra, well recorded with a good conductor, NYPO/Gilbert would do the trick. I have several, if not the complete, BIS set, maybe that's with Chung? 
Who can remember all these things.

Glad for the moving on from Sibelius, a least a bit. Some days it seems like every other post is a Sibelius.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 violins

Giuliano Carmignola (violin) & Amandine Beyer (violin)

Gli incogniti


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Finishing this recording from earlier today:

*Berlioz
L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Véronique Gens, Paul Agnew et. al.
La Chapelle Royale
Collegium Vocale Gent
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées
Herreweghe*


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

David Nolan (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8-9 October 1986: No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Saint-Saëns: Symphony in A Major
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Cello Symphony & Cello Sonata

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto /: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42

Janine Jansen (violin)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I think the Nielsen symphonies are very substantial music, but I'm not completely inside them. The 4th is a knockout, the 5th intriguing and powerful, the 3rd has that great tune in the last movement. My favorite of that had always been Bernstein with some Danish orchestra (I think) but on a recent listen I found it too rough.
> 
> So maybe a relisten through the prism of a very good orchestra, well recorded with a good conductor, NYPO/Gilbert would do the trick. I have several, if not the complete, BIS set, maybe that's with Chung?
> Who can remember all these things.
> 
> Glad for the moving on from Sibelius, a least a bit. Some days it seems like every other post is a Sibelius.


Many fine recordings of these symphonies have been mentioned in this thread but there is one more set that is well worth a mention - that by Rozhdestvensky with the Stockholm Philharmonic. For the 5th in particular there is also an excellent account, it was my introduction to Nielsen, by Horenstein.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling,
Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part one for this morning. I've often wondered what drove Brahms to compose three piano sonatas so early in his career and then having no apparent interest thereafter. He does let rip with some of the earlier piano works - perhaps it was necessary for him to try and shake out any wild Lisztian tendencies before moving on.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor for piano op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Robert Schumann_ in F-sharp minor for piano op.9 (1854):










Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853 - rev. 1887):


----------



## Baxi

Bayreuth has started...








*
Richard Wagner*

_*Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*_
*
Chor der Staatsoper Dresden
Chor des Leipziger Rundfunks
Staatskapelle Dresden

Herbert von Karajan

1970*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> That fugue in the first movement of 4, holy moly.
> 
> Onwards: Barshai/WDR Symphony 5
> 
> View attachment 157697


I was underwhelmed by Barshai's 5. Being rather unfamiliar with the symphony I'm not sure whether it was the recording or the symphony itself so am now listening to others, starting with Bernstein/NY Phil.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Alisa Weilerstein - Czech Philharmonic - Jiri Belohlavek_


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Alisa Weilerstein - Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim_

Barenboim is making a specialty of the concerto most closely associated with his late wife. Weilerstein comes close to the standard set by Jacqueline du Pre in her recording with Barbirolli, although I would still rank du Pre's recording with Barbirolli supreme. I actually prefer Weilerstein's recording over du Pre's recording with Barenboim.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Volume 5

Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Mendelssohn: Athalia Overture
Mendelssohn: Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Overture St. Paul Op. 36
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
Mendelssohn: Trumpet - Overture Op. 101


----------



## Barbebleu

Real singers, real music. Just sublime.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin

Andrè Schuen (baritone), Daniel Heide (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157725


*Johannes Brahms*

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, op. 24
4 Ballades, op. 10

Nelly Akopian-Tamarina, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today.._

*#3*










*#4*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Fauré - Selected Piano Works*

A sampling of Barcarolles, Nocturnes, and Romances Sans Paroles played with wit and delicacy by Jean-Philippe Collard. I don't like Fauré's piano music as much as his songs and chamber works, but it is still of very high quality. A positively lovely way to start the day.

BTW: That painting of Fauré on the cover of this set is one of my favorite composer portraits; it seems to perfectly match the French elegance of his music.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kit Armstrong - William Byrd / John Bull. The Visionaries of Piano Music. Excellent stuff, beautifully played.

I have revised my opinion. This is superior stuff exquisitely played. Magical music in particular Walsingham by John Bull. Wow!


----------



## Bourdon

*Leoš Janáček*

String Quartet No.2 "Intimate Letters"

*Pavel Haas*

String Quartet No.2 "From the Monkey Mountains"


----------



## Nedeslusire

The music of Renaissance vampires :lol:


----------



## Baxi

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No.40 & 41

Orchestra of the 18th Century
Franz Brüggen

The Netherlands, 5/1985 (40)/ 5, 6/1986 (41)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Sticking with piano music this morning, with the positively scintillating performance of Albeniz's _Iberia_ from this classic recording, charged with stunning imagination and virtuosity. You can visualize the intense Spanish sun glittering off the Mediterranean waters.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish' & Dybbuk Suite No. 2

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Sängerknaben, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading into work:

*Martinů
Ariane, H. 370
Abdellah Lasri, Zoltán Nagy, Tijl Faveyts, Simona Šaturová, Baurzhan Anderzhanov
Essener Philharmoniker
Aalto-Theater Essen Choir soloists
Tomáš Netopil*


----------



## Bourdon

Nedeslusire said:


> The music of Renaissance vampires :lol:
> View attachment 157726


Bloody bloodsuckers


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Carter - Piano Sonata*
Paul Jacobs

One more solo piano work for the morning. This doesn't sound much like Carter's more mature works, but it's fantastic. Kind of like a mix of Ravel and Prokofiev.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD7

Symphony No.29 (1954)

Symphony No.38 (1956)

Symphony No.40 (1962)


----------



## Chilham

Chopin: Nocturnes

Maria João Pires










List: Hungarian Rhapsodies

Iván Fischer

Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Malx

I've had a taxing kind of a day so I thought I'd play some music that always makes me feel good.
*Dvořák, Symphonic Poems - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

Agreed, the subject matter is not exactly cheery but the music hits a spot that makes me smile - especially when played as well as it is on this disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part two for tonight.

_Vier Balladen_ for piano op.10 (1854):
_Variationen über ein eigenes Thema_ in D for piano op.21a (1857):
_Variationen über ein ungarisches Lied_ in D for piano op.21b (c. 1853-56):










_Fugue_ in A-flat minor for organ WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for organ WoO9 (1856-57):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor for organ WoO10 (1856-57):
_Choralvorspiel _ on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ [_O Sadness, O Heartache_] for organ WoO7 (1858):










_Geistliches Lied_ [_Spiritual Song_] for mixed choir and organ op.30 [Text: Paul Fleming] (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858):










_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, two clarinets, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass op.11, arr. for large orchestra (orig. 1857-58 - arr. 1859):








***

(*** same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Fagerlund
> Bassoon Concerto, "Mana"
> Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> Okko Kamu
> 
> Aho
> Bassoon Concerto
> Bram van Sambeek
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> Dima Slobodeniouk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to about 13 minutes or so of the Fagerlund and turned it off. Terrible. I have no desire of ever hearing that work again. My problem with it is it's trying too hard and sounds forced. There's also just no musical meat in the work to latch onto. The writing for the bassoon is impressive, but I'm more concerned about a musical narrative and this work didn't have one. The Aho, on the other hand, is excellent, which I've come to expect. Not very often does this composer disappoint, but I'll say right now that I don't think either one of his _Piano Concertos_ are good and have actually enjoyed all of the wind concerti I've heard so far (ones for oboe, flute, clarinet, soprano saxophone, contrabassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, tuba, but also the oddball ones like the theremin and double bass). I do recall enjoying the _Viola Concerto_ as well.


'Tis a shame you think so poorly of the Fagerlund concerto. And that you failed endure it to the conclusion of its fairly brief 19 minutes in length. I find it to be a stimulating and engaging piece with some exotic flavors and a definite narrative flow. There are some attractive oriental shadings and a great deal of energy in the last section you aborted. I have a feeling this piece will be of interest to fans of Saariaho, Salonen or Norgard. It's a bit more modern and edgy than the more traditionally grounded Aho piece but still relatively easy on the ears. At least mine, anyways. Overall a great disc from BIS for bassoon lovers.


----------



## strawa

*Gluck*: Paride ed Elena (1770)
Magdalena Kožená, Susan Gritton, Carolyn Sampson, Gillian Webster
_Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh_


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
_Radio 3 in Concert_

*Visiting the UK: Berlin Philharmonic*
*Helmut Lachenmann: Tableau*
*Mahler: Symphony No 2* ('Resurrection')
_Recorded during a 2015 visit by the Berlin Philharmonic to London_

Kate Royal (soprano)
Magdalena Kožená (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Chorus
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle (conductor)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6x5


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
_Radio 3 in Concert_

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
_Recorded 2007_

Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder (conductor)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6x5


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Nocturnes*
_Tamás Vásáry
_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> 'Tis a shame you think so poorly of the Fagerlund concerto. And that you failed endure it to the conclusion of its fairly brief 19 minutes in length. I find it to be a stimulating and engaging piece with some exotic flavors and a definite narrative flow. There are some attractive oriental shadings and a great deal of energy in the last section you aborted. I have a feeling this piece will be of interest to fans of Saariaho, Salonen or Norgard. It's a bit more modern and edgy than the more traditionally grounded Aho piece but still relatively easy on the ears. At least mine, anyways. Overall a great disc from BIS for bassoon lovers.


Well, I bought the recording for the Aho, but someone on another forum mentioned how good the Fagerlund piece was, so I was looking forward to hearing it. There aren't many Finnish composers outside of Sibelius and Aho that have impressed to be honest. I remember I did enjoy some works from Lindberg and Salonen, but I'll have to refresh my memory as to what those works were. As for Saariaho, I just don't get her music and haven't enjoyed anything I've heard from her. I love post-war avant-garde music, though, but mainly of the 60s, 70s and 80s variety a la Scelsi, Boulez, Ligeti, Xenakis, Berio, Nono et. al.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Radu Lupu (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Contrasts, Sz. 111, BB 116
MiklóS Szenthelyi, Kálmán Berkes, Zoltán Kocsis*


----------



## jim prideaux

Starting the day with the Brahms Piano Concertos.....

Grimaud, Nelsons and the BRSO.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, János Rolla


----------



## Chilham

I've struggled a little with Chopin this week. One last attempt to appreciate his work before I move on:










Chopin: 24 Preludes

Martha Argerich










Chopin 24 Preludes

Alice Sara Ott


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1974-06-29
Recording Venue: 8-9 April, 9-19 May & 5, 27 and 29 June 1974 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part three for either side of the grocery run.

Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1854-59):










_Serenade no.2_ in A for orchestra op.16 (1858-59 - rev. 1875):








***

(*** the same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)

_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859):
_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29 [Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_ (bet. c. 1856-60):










String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):


----------



## Nedeslusire

Midday enthusiasm:









Part of the Naxos 25th Anniversary pack:


----------



## Baxi

Wilhelm Furtwängler

Symphony No.2

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim

Chicago, Orchestra Hall, 12-15th December 2001


----------



## Bourdon

*Respighi*

Feste Romane
Pini di Roma

*Rimsky-Korsakov*

The Golden Cockerel-Suite


----------



## Enthusiast

Visiting friends yesterday and music was limited to the drive.

This recording of the 2nd Brahms piano concerto is quite something (as is the 1st).










This is a really enjoyable Posthorn Serenade.










After that a couple of older Nielsen recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

The Walk in the Paradise Garden
Intermezzo and Serenade from "Hassan"
A Song before Sunrise
Intermezzo from "Fennimore and Gerda"
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Summer Night on the River
Air and Dance
La Calinda from "Koanga"


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...6BCPYSRy4v-vTL7NQu8q9F_uf4beUaxuR4zzbXGOx5Ql8








Suzy Klein plays the best in classical music, with discoveries and surprises rubbing shoulders with familiar favourites.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to today's starter.

1100 Essential Five - another of our picks of music premiered or arranged by Henry Wood.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
_Visiting the UK: St Petersburg Philharmonic_
_Radio 3 in Concert_

Continuing the series of memorable concerts given by visiting orchestras from the last decade of the Radio 3 archive, Yuri Temirkanov conducts the legendary St. Petersburg Philharmonic in a programme of Russian music recorded at Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in 2014. The repertoire has a link to the city as Liadov, who composed the first piece, the tone poem Kikimora, was born in St Petersburg as was Shostakovich. The orchestra premiered no fewer than seven of Shostakovich's symphonies, including the final piece in the concert, his 10th Symphony. Sandwiched between these two pieces is Tchaikovsky's great Romantic Violin Concerto, performed by the Spanish violinist Leticia Moreno. _(quoted from the BBC Radio 3 website)_

*Liadov: Kikimora*
*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto*

8.20pm Interval - Martin Handley talks to Prof. Pauline Fairclough, expert in Soviet music, about the history of this orchestra and the role it played in the geo-politics of the Cold War with the West.

c.8.30pm
*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*

Leticia Moreno (violin)
St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Yuri Temirkanov (conductor)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y0xd


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

L'incoronazione di Poppea

Live recording 1978

Still a very attractive performance with a feeling of being present


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Starting the day with the Brahms Piano Concertos.....
> 
> Grimaud, Nelsons and the BRSO.


Superb performances and recording.......have been debating whether to get hold of alternate recordings of the two concertos recently and it is between this and the equally impressive Schiff OAE recordings!


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Chausson: Piano Quartets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Much of this morning ... until just now.


----------



## Nedeslusire

Delightful..


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

All works for solo cello (or 7 in the case of Boulez's piece) written between '75 and '77. Some very good, some not so much, some excellent, those being Puneña 2 by Ginastera and the Chaconne for solo cello by Holliger


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Jewell Chorale, Antal Doráti


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Superb performances and recording.......have been debating whether to get hold of alternate recordings of the two concertos recently and it is between this and the equally impressive Schiff OAE recordings!


After being wowed by Moravec's account yesterday, I have lined up various recordings of the 2nd concerto for playing in the coming days. I agree that the recent Schiff recording is great, and I have listened to it a few times in the last weeks, but there are a good number of amazing recordings of this towering work. I have just heard this one (what a master of changing mood):










And am now listening to this one - very different but irresistible.


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

CD 46

Six Gnossiennes
Pièces Froides 
Danses De Travers
Jack In The Box
Petite Ouverture À Danser
Je Te Veux, Valse
Poudre D'Or, Valse
Le Picadilly, Marche
Toutes Petites Danses Pour Le Piège De Méduse
Les Pantins Dansent
La Belle Excentrique, Fantaisie Sérieuse


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157738


*Antonín Dvořák*

The Water Goblin, op. 107
The Noon Witch, op. 108
The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
The Wild Dove, op. 110

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

2010

Thanks to Malx for the suggestion.


----------



## Vasks

*Eduard Franck - Concert Overture, Op.12 (Rudner/Audite)
Antonin Dvorak - Serenade for Winds, Op.44 (Marriner/Philips)
Vitezslav Novak - Melancholic Songs of Love, Op.38 (Tetourova/Supraphon)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Handel - Concerti Grossi 1-6*
Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque

Happy Friday, TC! This music never fails to put an extra spring in my step. In fact, I might even go so far as to say it's my favorite Baroque music outside of Bach. Wonderful, inspired performances that don't gloss over the emotional élan but are still full of spark and drive.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Gidon Kremer & Mischa Maisky

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Tortelier - Bournemouth SO - Berglund_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157742


Vocalises

Natalie Dessay, soprano
Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester
Michael Schønwandt

1998


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Maurice Ravel: The Complete Works for Solo Piano
Angela Hewitt *









Looking further into Ravel's solo Piano works, I wanted to add a set performed by a single pianist and I found this set by Angela Hewitt and after a listen to some samples on Hyperion's website promptly ordered it.

It arrived today and I am giving this collection my second listen.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prompted by the small controversy about the value of Fagerlund's music I thought to play this. I've always quite liked it and still quite like it ... and I do find it more interesting than most of Aho's music (which I find to be so varied that I am not sure I can discern a distinctive voice). The works are the Clarinet Concerto, Isola and the Partita for Strings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 156-172


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely disc, one that I have not heard for quite a while ..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part four for tonight.

Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):










_Variationen über ein Thema von Händel_ for piano op.24 (1861):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Paganini_ for piano op.35 (1862-63):










Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):










String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano concertos 24-25 & 5


----------



## haziz

*First Night of the Proms 2021*
19:30 Fri 30 Jul 2021 Royal Albert Hall

The BBC Symphony Orchestra and Principal Guest Conductor Dalia Stasevska kick off the 2021 Proms with a programme featuring Vaughan Williams, Poulenc and a world premiere by Sir James MacMillan.

Programme

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
Serenade to Music*(15 mins)

*Francis Poulenc
Organ Concerto*(22 mins)
interval

*Sir James MacMillan
When Soft Voices Die(*8 mins)BBC co-commission with Help Musicians: world premiere

*Jean Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D major*(43 mins)

Elizabeth Llewellyn
soprano
Jess Dandy
contralto
Allan Clayton
tenor
Michael Mofidian
bass-baritone
Daniel Hyde
organ
BBC Singers
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Dalia Stasevska
conductor

*BBC Radio 3*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/live:bbc_radio_three


----------



## Malx

Picked up in a charity shop in Edinburgh today a fine disc in mint condition:
*Beethoven, String Quartet No 9 Op 59/3 - Talich Quartet.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé 
Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra with the Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden 
*








I'm really enjoying this performance, the London Symphony Orchestra sound phenomenal here with Pierre Monteux. The soundscape composed by Ravel and channeled by Monteux, the LSO and the production team is enthralling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 13, Op. 130*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157751


*Gaetano Donizetti*

L'elisir d'amore

Orchestre et Chœur de l'Opéra National de Lyon
Evelino Pidò, conductor

1997, reissued 2012


----------



## senza sordino

Dvořák Violin Sonata, Dvořák Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Suk Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, and Janáček Violin Sonata. A charming disk. It sounds great.









Dvořák Symphonies 8 and 9. I have now listened to all the disks of this new acquisition of mine. It's great. Though, for me, his ninth symphony has overstayed its welcome. It's a warhorse I rarely listen to now. 









Dvořák Slavonic Dances Opp 46 and 72


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas* Claudio Arrau on Philips









Claudio Arrau performing three piano sonatas;-
- Op. 27 No 1
- Op. 57 'Apppassionat'
- p. 81a 'Les adieux'

These are fine big boned performances.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Sarah Connolly, Dietrich Henschel, Orchestre des Champs Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe

Looking on the shelf for my DFD/Schwarzkopf/Szell/LSO CD I decided on this instead. Glad I bought it - a nice contrast to the superb, superannuated EMI disc.

So good that the tradition continues and we still have modern, recent recordings that are up to scratch .....


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Mahler* - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
> Sarah Connolly, Dietrich Henschel, Orchestre des Champs Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe
> 
> Looking on the shelf for my DFD/Schwarzkopf/Szell/LSO CD I decided on this instead. Glad I bought it - a nice contrast to the superb, superannuated EMI disc.
> 
> So good that the tradition continues and we still have modern, recent recordings that are up to scratch .....


Duly pulled down from the shelf for a listen over the weekend - thanks for the reminder H.


----------



## HenryPenfold

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Maurice Ravel: The Complete Works for Solo Piano
> Angela Hewitt *
> 
> View attachment 157743
> 
> 
> Looking further into Ravel's solo Piano works, I wanted to add a set performed by a single pianist and I found this set by Angela Hewitt and after a listen to some samples on Hyperion's website promptly ordered it.
> 
> It arrived today and I am giving this collection my second listen.


A fabulous set of performances. I don't have these CDs, but a friend does and I've heard them often. I'm surprised that they don't get referred to so often .... If I weren't up to my yin-yangs in Ravel solo piano CDs, I'd buy this set ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Jewell Chorale, Antal Doráti


I love the CD - listened to it last week.

Thinking about it, there are so many tremendous Bartok CDs - and they keep coming.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

HenryPenfold said:


> A fabulous set of performances. I don't have these CDs, but a friend does and I've heard them often. I'm surprised that they don't get referred to so often .... If I weren't up to my yin-yangs in Ravel solo piano CDs, I'd buy this set ....


I'm surprised too, perhaps it's partly due to her strong association with the music of JS Bach? The majority of what I have seen and read about her is focused on Bach, not unjustifiably admittedly given her history and releases.

It's a shame though as the quality of her interpretations and performances in the Ravel are at the same excellent level as her Bach.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto and the 2 Romances for Violin and Orchestra* Isabelle Van Keulen and the Wiener KammerOrchester conducted by Stefan Vladar on Capriccio









Whilst not among my favourite works by Beethoven they are undeniably fine. And these are very good performances (the fourth CD from a set of 4).


----------



## HenryPenfold

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm surprised too, perhaps it's partly due to her strong association with the music of JS Bach? The majority of what I have seen and read about her is focused on Bach, not unjustifiably admittedly given her history and releases.
> 
> It's a shame though as the quality of her interpretations and performances in the Ravel are at the same excellent level as her Bach.


I must confess, I know nothing about her. Had know eye dear about her Bach background. Not surprising, she's clearly a maestra of the ebony & ivories. I don't think Hyperion's (understandable) policy on streaming necessarily helps their artists.


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*
_San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Schlagobers*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Schlagobers*


Great cover. Have Brilliant come up with a great price on this set?


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 3, 4 & 5* Matt Haimovitz (cello) and Christopher O'Riley (Fortepiano) on Pentatone









The second disc from this 2 CD set of the Beethoven Cello Sonatas on period instruments.

I must say I am a big fan of the Beethoven Cello Sonatas. and although I normally listen to them on modern instruments this disc makes a compelling case for performances on period instruments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Great cover. Have Brilliant come up with a great price on this set?


Warner repackaged it and did some tinkering with the sound, and now it's half the price of the Brilliant set.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Not among my favorite 20th century symphonies by a long shot, but it more than holds my interest for 72 minutes. Better thought of as an epic symphonic poem than a symphony.


----------



## haziz

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 3, 4 & 5* Matt Haimovitz (cello) and Christopher O'Riley (Fortepiano) on Pentatone
> 
> View attachment 157756
> 
> 
> The second disc from this 2 CD set of the Beethoven Cello Sonatas on period instruments.
> 
> I must say I am a big fan of the Beethoven Cello Sonatas. and although I normally listen to them on modern instruments this disc makes a compelling case for performances on period instruments.


Interesting that you mention period instruments. Matt Haimovitz used to mostly play a modern instrument, including for Bach. He used to play locally every now and then in Western Massachusetts when he taught at UMASS Amherst. That, however, was many years ago. He now teaches in Montreal. I have generally enjoyed his playing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Robert Schumann *- Symphony No.4
The Philadelphia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer. Recorded live 1962. Pristine Classical remaster - Hi-Res download.

Superb performance, stunning remasters - the whole CD is fabulous - beg borrow or steal it!

]


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"*
_WDR SO - Rudolf Barshai_


----------



## Bkeske

Have not listened to this set for a while, and think it's time….

Evgeny Mravinsky conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 4,5, & 6. Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1974

View attachment 157758


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

Parry: Symphony No. 5, Elegy for Brahms & From Death to Life

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Matthias Bamert

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Gothos

One of my favourite choral recordings.When I try to describe it, the word I keep coming back to is "ethereal".


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Mozart*
> 
> piano concertos 24-25 & 5


25, which i think is the C major, has a thing that captured Anda's Mozart for me and I've never looked back. He uses a little 7th harmony in his cadenza to the first movement that is very simple but I'm stuck on it after all these years. He was a most wonderful Mozart player. The old DG covers for the LPs were wonderful too, a little art for the product that made them feel like an objet almost. That's a little over the top for an album cover but I remember them from my late childhood/teens that way.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Flamme

The Shenzen Symphony Orchestra performs Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings and Brahms Symphony No. 2. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Serenade for strings in C major, Op.48
Shenzhen Symphony Orchestra, Daye Lin (conductor)

01:02 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Symphony no.2 in D major, Op.73
Shenzhen Symphony Orchestra, Daye Lin (conductor)

01:39 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Piano Trio in A minor Op.50
Grieg Trio

02:25 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907), Unknown (arranger)
Solveig's Song from "Peer Gynt" (Op.23), arr. for oboe and piano
Wan-Soo Mok (oboe), Hyun-Soo Cho (piano)

02:31 AM
Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)
Symphony no.4 in G major
Ann Helen Moen (soprano), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Miguel Harth-Bedoya (conductor)

03:27 AM
Josquin des Prez (c1440 - 1521)
Absolve, quaesumus, Domine/Requiem aeternam
Huelgas Ensemble, Paul van Nevel (conductor)

03:32 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Une Barque sur l'ocean
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Eivind Aadland (conductor)

03:41 AM
Isabella Leonarda (1620-1704)
Sonata Prima a 4 (Opera Decima Sesta)
Maniera

03:50 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Overture to the "King and the Charcoal Burner" (1874)
Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stefan Robl (conductor)

03:59 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Piano Trio in A major, Hob 15.18
William Preucil (violin), David Finckel (cello), Wu Han (piano)

04:16 AM
Eugene Bozza (1905-1991)
Jour d'été à la montagne
Giedrius Gelgotas (flute), Albertas Stupakas (flute), Valentinas Kazlauskas (flute), Linas Gailiunas (flute)

04:26 AM
Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706), Bible (author)
Singet dem Herrn - motet for double chorus & bc
Cantus Colln, Christoph Anselm Noll (organ), Konrad Junghanel (director)

04:31 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Overture in D major, D556
Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marcello Viotti (conductor)

04:39 AM
Moritz, Landgrave of Hessen-Kassel (1572 -1632)
Pavan
Nigel North (lute)

04:44 AM
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor, Op 33
Luca Sulic (cello), Slovenian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Shuntaro Sato (conductor)

05:04 AM
Elisabeth Kuyper (1877-1953)
Der Pfeil und das Lied; Marien Lied; Ich komme Heim (Op.17 Nos 1, 2 & 3)
Irene Maessen (soprano), Frans van Ruth (piano)

05:12 AM
Andrea Gabrieli (c.1532-1585)
Aria della battaglia à 8
Theatrum Instrumentorum, Stefano Innocenti (conductor)

05:22 AM
Gabriel Faure (1845 - 1924)
Nocturne in B major Op 33 No 2
Stephane Lemelin (piano)

05:28 AM
Clara Schumann (1819-1896)
Piano Trio in G minor, Op 17
Eva Zurbrugg (violin), Angela Schwartz (cello), Erika Radermacher (piano)

05:56 AM
Petko Stainov (1896-1977)
Fairy Tale - symphonic suite (1930)
Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Nedialko Nedialkov (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6xg


----------



## WNvXXT

C.P.E. Bach: Sonata I in D major, Wq. 61/6,1 - 2. Allegretto

C.P.E. Bach: Sonata I in D major, Wq. 61/6,1 - 3. Presto di molto


----------



## Dimace

*I love Berlioz and his Damnation.* Let us start our WE with an excellent one under the Sir.


----------



## Rogerx

Horn Concertos: Felix Klieser

Felix Klieser (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian

The man without arms, playing with his left feat .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part five for this morning.

Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862 and 1865):










_(16) Walzer_ for piano duet op.39, arr. for solo piano (orig. and arr. 1865):










Trio in E-flat for horn, violin and piano op.40 (1865):










_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.45 [Text: Johannes Brahms, after Martin Luther's translation of biblical sources] (1865-68):


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## HenryPenfold

Flamme said:


> The Shenzen Symphony Orchestra performs Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings and Brahms Symphony No. 2. Presented by Jonathan Swain.
> 
> 12:31 AM
> Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
> Serenade for strings in C major, Op.48
> Shenzhen Symphony Orchestra, Daye Lin (conductor)
> 
> 01:02 AM
> Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
> Symphony no.2 in D major, Op.73
> Shenzhen Symphony Orchestra, Daye Lin (conductor)
> 
> 01:39 AM
> Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
> Piano Trio in A minor Op.50
> Grieg Trio
> 
> 02:25 AM
> Edvard Grieg (1843-1907), Unknown (arranger)
> Solveig's Song from "Peer Gynt" (Op.23), arr. for oboe and piano
> Wan-Soo Mok (oboe), Hyun-Soo Cho (piano)
> 
> 02:31 AM
> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)
> Symphony no.4 in G major
> Ann Helen Moen (soprano), Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Miguel Harth-Bedoya (conductor)
> 
> 03:27 AM
> Josquin des Prez (c1440 - 1521)
> Absolve, quaesumus, Domine/Requiem aeternam
> Huelgas Ensemble, Paul van Nevel (conductor)
> 
> 03:32 AM
> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
> Une Barque sur l'ocean
> Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Eivind Aadland (conductor)
> 
> 03:41 AM
> Isabella Leonarda (1620-1704)
> Sonata Prima a 4 (Opera Decima Sesta)
> Maniera
> 
> 03:50 AM
> Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
> Overture to the "King and the Charcoal Burner" (1874)
> Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stefan Robl (conductor)
> 
> 03:59 AM
> Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
> Piano Trio in A major, Hob 15.18
> William Preucil (violin), David Finckel (cello), Wu Han (piano)
> 
> 04:16 AM
> Eugene Bozza (1905-1991)
> Jour d'été à la montagne
> Giedrius Gelgotas (flute), Albertas Stupakas (flute), Valentinas Kazlauskas (flute), Linas Gailiunas (flute)
> 
> 04:26 AM
> Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706), Bible (author)
> Singet dem Herrn - motet for double chorus & bc
> Cantus Colln, Christoph Anselm Noll (organ), Konrad Junghanel (director)
> 
> 04:31 AM
> Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
> Overture in D major, D556
> Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marcello Viotti (conductor)
> 
> 04:39 AM
> Moritz, Landgrave of Hessen-Kassel (1572 -1632)
> Pavan
> Nigel North (lute)
> 
> 04:44 AM
> Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
> Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor, Op 33
> Luca Sulic (cello), Slovenian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Shuntaro Sato (conductor)
> 
> 05:04 AM
> Elisabeth Kuyper (1877-1953)
> Der Pfeil und das Lied; Marien Lied; Ich komme Heim (Op.17 Nos 1, 2 & 3)
> Irene Maessen (soprano), Frans van Ruth (piano)
> 
> 05:12 AM
> Andrea Gabrieli (c.1532-1585)
> Aria della battaglia à 8
> Theatrum Instrumentorum, Stefano Innocenti (conductor)
> 
> 05:22 AM
> Gabriel Faure (1845 - 1924)
> Nocturne in B major Op 33 No 2
> Stephane Lemelin (piano)
> 
> 05:28 AM
> Clara Schumann (1819-1896)
> Piano Trio in G minor, Op 17
> Eva Zurbrugg (violin), Angela Schwartz (cello), Erika Radermacher (piano)
> 
> 05:56 AM
> Petko Stainov (1896-1977)
> Fairy Tale - symphonic suite (1930)
> Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Nedialko Nedialkov (conductor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6xg


'Through The Night', for many people (including me) is BBC Radio 3's best programme.


----------



## Faramundo

Superb 1975 Melodiya release. Poulenc, Barber and Bozaï (??)
Chamber music, excellent clarinet playing with Vladimir Sokolov.

Cost me 5 cents in a jumble sale.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Beethoven* - Symphony No.4
Basel Chamber Orchestra, Giovanni Antonini. Sony


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Great cover. Have Brilliant come up with a great price on this set?


This is an old edition and it is oop.The Warner edition has attractive price.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> 25, which i think is the C major, has a thing that captured Anda's Mozart for me and I've never looked back. He uses a little 7th harmony in his cadenza to the first movement that is very simple but I'm stuck on it after all these years. He was a most wonderful Mozart player. The old DG covers for the LPs were wonderful too, a little art for the product that made them feel like a objet almost. That's a little over the top for an album cover but I remember them from my late childhood/teens that way.


Some sources say that physical mediums as CD,DVD or blu-ray will be vanished in the future.Streaming,Spotify etc seems to be the verdict.
The beautiful collection boxes that appears on the market in small numbers and are often quickly sold out.
Nothing should be left on the shelf.
Shareholders are primarily interested in profit.
I'm afraid it's a culture that is disappearing.
The youth grows up with different expectations and probably don't care about the old-fashioned discs.


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

Piano Concerto
Leif Ove Andsnes piano
City of Birmingham Orchestra / Paavo Järvi

Violin Concerto
Ida Haendel violin
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Paavo Berglund

Young Apollo
Peter Donohoe piano , Felix Kok,Jeremy Ballard violins
Peter Cole viola - Michael Kaznowsky cello
City of Birmingham Orchestra / Simon Rattle


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been surprised that the "Malaysian" Rimsky-Korsakov recordings are pretty good.



















Another great account of the Brahms 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## Malx

Another mint condition disc picked up in a charity shop in Edinburgh yesterday.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y7lw
Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Rogerx

Rhapsody in Blue

Freddy Kempf (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody
Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm


----------



## Bourdon

*Michelangelo Rossi*

La Poesia Cromatica


----------



## Flamme

HenryPenfold said:


> 'Through The Night', for many people (including me) is BBC Radio 3's best programme.


It really got me through some TOUGH nights, yes...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6x5








Martin Handley introduces the final recording in the series of outstanding concerts taken from the last ten years of the Radio 3 archive.

Simon Rattle's week-long 2015 London residency with the Berlin Philharmonic was the season's hottest ticket. The concerts, split between the Barbican and the Southbank Centre, ended with the work which inspired an 11-year-old Rattle to become a conductor. The epic drama of Mahler's 'Resurrection' Symphony is now something of a Rattle calling card and this performance, with the orchestra Rattle had led since 2002 and which had given the symphony's premiere in 1895, was variously summed up by critics as 'shattering... utterly compelling', 'genuinely awesome' and 'dizzyingly cathartic'.

Providing an upbeat to Mahler's transcendent symphony was Helmut Lachenmann's late 80s 'Tableau', a short, intense work which uses a huge conventional orchestra in unconventional ways. It was a perfect foil to the Mahler, a typical Rattle juxtaposition designed to make an audience sit up and think.

Recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall in February 2015 and presented on the night by Petroc Trelawny.

Helmut Lachenmann: Tableau
Mahler: Symphony No 2 ('Resurrection')

Kate Royal (soprano)
Magdalena Kožená (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Chorus
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle (conductor)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Another mint condition disc picked up in a charity shop in Edinburgh yesterday.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*


I bought that disc circa 1993 for around £8.99 - good price back then (CDs were relatively much more expensive, back then). Using the Bank of England Inflation Calculator, that works out to approximately £18.75 today (2020). I hope you paid less ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Flamme said:


> It really got me through some TOUGH nights, yes...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6x5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Handley introduces the final recording in the series of outstanding concerts taken from the last ten years of the Radio 3 archive.
> 
> Simon Rattle's week-long 2015 London residency with the Berlin Philharmonic was the season's hottest ticket. The concerts, split between the Barbican and the Southbank Centre, ended with the work which inspired an 11-year-old Rattle to become a conductor. The epic drama of Mahler's 'Resurrection' Symphony is now something of a Rattle calling card and this performance, with the orchestra Rattle had led since 2002 and which had given the symphony's premiere in 1895, was variously summed up by critics as 'shattering... utterly compelling', 'genuinely awesome' and 'dizzyingly cathartic'.
> 
> Providing an upbeat to Mahler's transcendent symphony was Helmut Lachenmann's late 80s 'Tableau', a short, intense work which uses a huge conventional orchestra in unconventional ways. It was a perfect foil to the Mahler, a typical Rattle juxtaposition designed to make an audience sit up and think.
> 
> Recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall in February 2015 and presented on the night by Petroc Trelawny.
> 
> Helmut Lachenmann: Tableau
> Mahler: Symphony No 2 ('Resurrection')
> 
> Kate Royal (soprano)
> Magdalena Kožená (mezzo-soprano)
> London Symphony Chorus
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus
> Berlin Philharmonic
> Simon Rattle (conductor)


I can't stick Rattle, on account of his disgraceful attacks on Giuseppe Sinopoli when the great man took over the Philharmonia in London. I was a concert subscriber back then, and remain a huge Sinopoli fan. But I can put that aside and say that Rattle in M2 is fabulous. And what a programme including the Lachenmann .....

RIP Giuseppe .......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Rhapsody in Blue
> 
> Freddy Kempf (piano)
> 
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton
> 
> Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
> Gershwin: Second Rhapsody
> Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm


Why is Litton so underrated, ignored even?


----------



## jim prideaux

this morning.....particularly attentive listening to Sanderling's Berlin recording of Sibelius 3rd....

now a return to the Grimaud/Nelsons/BRSO recording of the Brahms First Piano Concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Why is Litton so underrated, ignored even?


Just like Freddy Kempf. I do have however several records from Litton.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: In Autumn, Op. 11/Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16/Grieg: Symphonic Dances (4), Op. 64

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 13 - 15 May 2003
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I bought that disc circa 1993 for around £8.99 - good price back then (CDs were relatively much more expensive, back then). Using the Bank of England Inflation Calculator, that works out to approximately £18.75 today (2020). I hope you paid less ....


I paid the princely sum of £1.50 - the disc doesn't look as if its been played or the booklet opened.


----------



## Enthusiast

Good stuff!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I paid the princely sum of £1.50 - the disc doesn't look as if its been played or the booklet opened.


A veritable bargain, sir!


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday Symphony:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4

Vladimir Jurowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra

And mopping-up some Chopin:










Chopin: Polonaise No. 3 in A Major, Op. 40, No. 1 'Military'

Chopin: Polonaise No. 6 in A-Flat Major, Op. 53 "Heroic"

Rafał Blechacz










Chopin: Polonaise-Fantasy in A-Flat Major, Op. 61

Stephen Hough

Bruckner, Franck and Smetana next week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

Working my way through Beethoven's String Quartet Op 132, Budapest Quartet, 1951. Second and third movements.










Miraculous music, and the Budapest created beautiful performance, enjoyed despite non-ideal audio engineering.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 in D minor/ Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9 in E minor

Ann McAneney (flugelhorn), Joakim Svenheden (concert master conductor)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 2000-04-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 April 2000 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: As You Like It (Penny/Naxos)
Casella - Symphony #3 (Noseda/Chandos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Complete music


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157768


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Arias from Così fan tutte
Arias from Le nozze di Figearo
Arias from Don Giovanni
Davidde penitente
Exsultate, jubilate

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
Vienna Chamber Orchestra
György Fischer

1994


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Hamelin
BBC Scottish SO
Litton*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Holmboe
Symphony No. 6, Op. 43
Aahus SO
Owain Arwel Hughes*










I still remain somewhat ambivalent about this composer. I'd never rank him as a favorite, but he did compose some interesting music. I think it is the works outside of the symphonies that have had a greater impact on me (i. e. the _Chamber Concertos_, _Chamber Symphonies_, SQs, the concerti, etc.).


----------



## Rogerx

String Quartets By Haydn, Boccherini, Schumann & Verdi

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Neo Romanza

Okay, I had to turn the Holmboe off as wasn't doing anything for me...

NP:

*Britten
Suite on English Folk Tunes, Op. 90, "A time there was..."
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the pioneer HIP Brandenburgs - speeds are quite slow compared to what we have become used to from HIP bands but there is some lovely playing here. Lots of names in the band that subsequently became big names in baroque music.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*


----------



## mparta

Baron Scarpia said:


> Working my way through Beethoven's String Quartet Op 132, Budapest Quartet, 1951. Second and third movements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraculous music, and the Budapest created beautiful performance, enjoyed despite non-ideal audio engineering.


I think this Op. 132 has the greatest slow movement recorded. They just blow me away with this. I like the set but that particular movement is one of the highpoints of the literature and to me their performance does it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

After CD 3 now CD 2 from this box

Canadian Carnival
City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Diversions for piano (left hand) and orchestra
Peter Donohoe, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Scottish Ballad
Peter Donohoe, Philip Fowke, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

An American Overture
City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

Occasional Overture
City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

The Building of the House
Cbso Chorus*, City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Enthusiast

Mengelberg knew Mahler - he saw Mahler conduct his 4th symphony and had discussions with him about the work. I don't suppose that makes this authentic but it certainly is irresistible and the sound is pretty good for its age.


----------



## fbjim

Klemperer's recording of the Egmont overture.

I think late period Klemperer was born to play the first fifteen seconds of this. Anything in that dramatic foreboding mode (like the Schubert unfinished or Brahms 1's first movement) he could hit out of the park as well as anyone


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Mengelberg knew Mahler - he saw Mahler conduct his 4th symphony and had discussions with him about the work. I don't suppose that makes this authentic but it certainly is irresistible and the sound is pretty good for its age.


That's right, it sounds really well for it's age,this is my copy...


----------



## fbjim

Ravel - Bolero, conducted by Rene "I hate Sibelius" Leibowitz with the Paris Conservatory Orchestra

Bolero is basically a showpiece for orchestral timbre and if you like weird orchestral timbres, this is really recommended as a showpiece. It's singular.


----------



## Enthusiast

A recent issue with lots going for it, including Lise Davidsen's Luonnotar and an excellent Tapiola. Gardner will soon take over as chief conductor of the London Philharmonic which is good news, I think.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Fricasée Parisienne*

I love "Tant que vivray" Sermisy


----------



## Mark Dee

A nice recording from 1977...


----------



## Malx

After prompting thanks to HP's post yesterday.

*Mahler, Des Knaben Wunderhorn Lieder - Sarah Connolly, Dietrich Henschel, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn*

Ein Sommernachtstraum

*Brahms*
Alt Rhapsodie

*Mahler*
5 Rückert Lieder


----------



## Malx

On the correct day for once - this weeks Saturday Symphony.

*Parry, Symphony No 5 - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Claude Debussy, Gabriel Fauré & Maurice Ravel: String Quartets
Quatuor Ebéne*









Continuing on with my exploration of Ravel this time alongside pieces by Debussy and Fauré, I'm listening to this superb collection by the Quatuor Ebéne. This is a very recent purchase and one which is making a strong impression.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, Piano Concerto No. 5*

This is fun to listen to. It isn't an us-versus-you concerto; instead, Milhaud pairs the piano with the orchestra for the colors he can get. And as Ned Rorem said of Satie, Milhaud knows when to stop.
Also, the performance is well recorded.


----------



## Coach G

Just now finished up with Shostakovich's complete symphonic cycle with Rudolf Barshai and the German Youth Orchestra. It took me about four days but I did it. Barshai was my first and only box set.









Having been a big Shostakovich fan since my teenage years during the 1980s my alternate recordings to the best of my memory are are as follows:

_Symphony #1_: Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Chicago; Mravinsky/Leningrad
_Symphony #2_: Haitink/London Phil; Morton Gould/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (LP)
_Symphony #3_: Haitink/London Phil; Morton Gould/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (LP)
_Symphony #4_: Ormandy/Philadelphia
_Symphony #5_: Bernstein/NYPO (1959); Bernstein/NYPO (1979); Ormandy/Philadelphia; Ozawa/Sieto Kinen; Rostropovich/Nat'l Symphony, Washington DC (LP & CD); Stokowski/New York Staduim; Mravinsky/Leningrad
_Symphony #6_: Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Vienna; Stokowski/Chicago; Mravinsky/Leningrad
_Symphony #7_: Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Chicago; Haitink/Concertgebouw; Toscanini/NBC
_Symphony #8_: Solti/Chicago; Mravinsky/Leningrad; Rozhdestvensky/BBC
_Symphony #9_: Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Vienna
_Symphony #10_: Karajan/Berlin; Ormandy/Philadelphia; Mitroupolos/NYPO 
_Symphony #11_: Stokowski/Houston; Mravinsky/Leningrad 
_Symphony #12_: Haitink/London Phil.; Mravinsky/Leningrad
_Symphony #13_: Ormandy/Philadelphia w/soloist & chorus; Solti/Chicago w/soloist & chorus; Masur/NYPO w/soloist & chorus
_Symphony #14_: Bernstein/NYPO w/soloists; Britten/English Chamber w/soloists; Ormandy/Philadelphia (LP) w/soloists
_Symphony #15_: Ormandy/Philadelphia; Solti/Chicago; Maxim Shostakovich/Moscow Radio and TV Symphony Orch. (LP)

Some recordings I've owned for decades and many were upgraded from LP to CD except as indicated. I think this plus the Barshai set makes my Shostakovich/Symphony Collection as complete as I need it to be.


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

Piano Concertos 1-3, and violin concerto no.2 recorded with the London Philharmonic. Violin concerto no.1 recorded in Chicago.


----------



## Dimace

I know that all of you are loving very much the Father. This way you know very well, that among his very top works (for me the best) is the *H-Moll Messe.* This 1977 recording with *Helmuth Rilling*, the *Bachcollegium Stuttgart,* the *Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart* and a galaxy of individual stars like America's pride *Arleen Auger,* the Hungarian mythos *Julia Hamari* and the Tenor who can sing to God,* Adalbert Kraus* is certainly one of the best ever made. Don't ask me why recordings like these are unique and they will never come again. It is obvious with the mediocracy had prevailed to every aspect of the classic music & opera the last years. We are lucky that guys like the one I have written above have done their job for the eternity. Otherwise today we had nothing (or very little) to listen and admire.


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 70* ; Ashkenazy, Perlman & Harrel on EMI









The third disc from this 4 CD set. Great middle period Beethoven I particularly like the Op. 70 No. 2 - Beethoven in a relaxed mood - which I always enjoy.

Unfortunately this set of CD's (which I have had for decades!) started playing up on my CD player. I got my brother in law to copy them for me - but now the copies are playing up! Oh dear - I've always been very fond of this set!


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Triple Concerto* Wiener KammerOrchester with Stefan Vladar (Piano & Conductor), Isabelle Van Keulen (violin) & Julian Steckel (cello) on Capriccio









The third disc from this set of 4. Fine performances of the 'Emperor' Concerto and the Triple Concerto. Some people rather disparage the Triple Concerto, but I certainly enjoy it even if is not Beethoven at the top of his game!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A spot of opera to enhance this Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Dimace

Rambler said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Triple Concerto* Wiener KammerOrchester with Stefan Vladar (Piano & Conductor), Isabelle Van Keulen (violin) & Julian Steckel (cello) on Capriccio
> 
> View attachment 157784
> 
> 
> The third disc from this set of 4. Fine performances of the 'Emperor' Concerto and the Triple Concerto. Some people rather disparage the Triple Concerto, but I certainly enjoy it even if *is not Beethoven at the top of his game!*


This is strange, because Stefan, many years ago, won (if I remember correctly) the International Beethoven Competition in Wien... Although this competition isn't among the most famous worldwide, is very respectable. I know Stefan more as Klavier Professor and less as stage pianist but I must admit that to make something special with Beethoven's Piano Concertos is extremely difficult. They have been played thousands of times and many of them from piano giants.


----------



## Rambler

Dimace said:


> This is strange, because Stefan, many years ago, won (if I remember correctly) the International Beethoven Competition in Wien... Although this competition isn't among the most famous worldwide, is very respectable. I know Stefan more as Klavier Professor and less as stage pianist but I must admit that to make something special with Beethoven's Piano Concertos is extremely difficult. They have been played thousands of times and many of them from piano giants.


My comment about not being at the top of his game is referring to Beethoven - not Stefan. The Triple concerto is a work I greatlly enjoy - but have seen too many people belittling this work. I do recognise it may not be top tier Beethoven though.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Parry: Symphony No. 5. Bamert. For Saturday Symphony. Pleasant but unmemorable.










Baroque. Geminiani, Vivaldi violin concertos. Nicola Benedetti. Fabulous music making and the sound of the ensemble is great. Recommended.










"Générations" Senaillé & Leclair: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. Théotime Langlois de Swarte & William Christie. I had never heard of Senaillé before and he wrote some beautiful music. Recommended, nice synegry between the performers.










Brahms: Sonatas & Liebeslieder for Cello and Piano. Emmanuelle Bertrand & Pascal Amoyel. I love the Brahms Cello Sonatas and these are as eloquent and lovely as I've heard. Recommended.










Moeran: In the Mountain Country. Falletta, Ulster. Evocative and well performed.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> I was underwhelmed by Barshai's 5. Being rather unfamiliar with the symphony I'm not sure whether it was the recording or the symphony itself so am now listening to others, starting with Bernstein/NY Phil.
> 
> View attachment 157722


OK I think what bothered me about Barshai's is the recording engineering; the orchestra sounds too distant in places (compare the opening bars with Bernstein or Kondrashin). Also Barshai's doesn't have enough bite or sharpness or something, not that it's a bad recording by any means. Kondrashin's is my favourite of those I've listened to.

Now to Shosty's 6th with Barshai.


----------



## Itullian

Act 4.
Gorgeous sound.


----------



## haziz

*More Sibelius 2:*


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Piano Trio 'Archduke' plus Trio WoO 38* Ashkenazy, Perlman & Harrell on EMI









The 4th CD from this set, featuring the Archduke Piano Trio. Earlier this evening I played the third disc - which had suffered significant degradation rather spoiling my enjoyment. Luckily this CD seems OK in that regard.

The Archduke trio is a rather special work for me. My parents had a modest collection of LP's which I listened to regularly from the age of about 10 years old. One of my favourite's was a recording of the Archduke Piano Trio. This - along with an LP of Beethoven's last String Quartet, was my introduction to Beethoven's chamber music. It certainly bowled me over. I have musical friends who find this music difficult to appreciate. I just can't see how that can be!!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3
Musikkollegium Winterthur - Thomas Zehetmair
SACD


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## haziz




----------



## strawa

*Berwald*: Symphonies 1-4
_Sixten Ehrling & Malmö Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Capucon - Orchestre de Paris - Paavo Jarvi_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Bruch: Violin Concertos

Rachel Barton Pine (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## mparta

fbjim said:


> Klemperer's recording of the Egmont overture.
> 
> I think late period Klemperer was born to play the first fifteen seconds of this. Anything in that dramatic foreboding mode (like the Schubert unfinished or Brahms 1's first movement) he could hit out of the park as well as anyone


and then he would fall asleep


----------



## fbjim

mparta said:


> and then he would fall asleep


Man the opening is so good that he could fill the rest with fart noises as far as I care.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> A recent issue with lots going for it, including Lise Davidsen's Luonnotar and an excellent Tapiola. Gardner will soon take over as chief conductor of the London Philharmonic which is good news, I think.


I didn't care much for this recording. I found Davidsen to be forgettable and I just don't care much for her voice. Gardner, as usual, disappoints. I do like his Polish series he did many years back for Chandos. He's also quite good in Britten, but that's about it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Symphony No. 5, H. 310
CzPO
Neumann*










The 5th has always been the problematic symphony for me in Martinů's cycle, but Neumann and Ančerl more than any others has brought me closer to understanding it and, most of all, enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

Seriously Sibelius

Marko Ylönen (cello) & Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Earnest Melodies (2) for violin or cello & orchestra, Op. 77
Sibelius: In memoriam, Op. 59 - Trauermarsch für Orchester
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Presto in D major for string orchestra
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4 (1890)
Sibelius: Three Pieces, Op. 96
Sibelius: Two Humoresques Op. 87


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 8 ... on ...

Anton Bruckner - Symphonien Nrn. 0-9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Daniel Barenboim

Very impressive and DIFFERENT (agressive) interpretation of Bruckner ...


----------



## Nedeslusire

Delightful:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Piston
The Incredible Flutist Suite
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann - Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Vaughan Williams
Variations for Brass Band
Royal College of Music Brass Band
Brabbins*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

'Tis too late to be wise

Purcell, Haydn, John Blow

Kitgut Quartet

Blow: Suite in D minor: Ayre
Blow: Suite in D minor: Courante
Blow: Suite No. 2 in D
Blow: Venus and Adonis: Act II Act Tune
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 71 No. 2 in D major
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 1 in D minor
Locke: Consort of four parts: Suite No. 2 in D major
Locke: Curtain Tune from The Tempest
Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Chacony in G minor - for Two Violins, Viola and Bass Z730
Purcell: Curtain Tune from Timon of Athens Z632
Purcell: Fairest Isle (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Fantazia 11 in G major, Z. 742
Purcell: Fantazia 4 in G minor, Z. 735
Purcell: Fantazia 5 in B flat major, Z. 736
Purcell: Hornpipe (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Pavan for Three Violins and Bass in G minor - Z752
Purcell: The Tempest: Curtain Tune


----------



## Flamme

Violinist Maren Bosma presents a wide-ranging programme including a trio by Bartok that starts like a famous piece by Saint-Saens, and a virtuosic duo featuring the unlikely pairing of piano and mandolin.

She also discovers the charms of Ethel Smyth's Serenade for orchestra, music by a Russian she believes to be one of the most intimate of composers, and jazz that classical musicians can perform without embarrassment!

A series in which each week a musician explores a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ycdd


----------



## jim prideaux

As I mentioned in previous posts I am looking for an alternate recording of the Brahms' Piano Concertos. Listened to Grimaud ( Nelsons DG) and Schiff ( OAE/ECM) and have really enjoyed both. I have both the Gilels and Friere sets but I suppose I was looking for something 'fresh'.

Decided to have a look at Hurwitz ( yes I know...my own daft fault!) He finishes with such an overwhelming recommendation of the Friere/Chailly/Leipzig set that I felt compelled to revisit.....and I cannot understand where his enthusiasm comes form. There is nothing wrong at all but having listened to both Grimaud and Schiff I ( yet again) can only conclude we all hear music slightly differently....although I do notice that Hurwitz is unlikely to agree as the first brief sentences of his online review of the Grimaud set looks like it will evolve into a right dismissive 'panning'.......( could not bring myself to subscribe to Classics Today to read the whole thing!)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I didn't care much for this recording. I found Davidsen to be forgettable and I just don't care much for her voice. Gardner, as usual, disappoints. I do like his Polish series he did many years back for Chandos. He's also quite good in Britten, but that's about it.


We'll have to disagree, I'm afraid. But I have noticed that I often have very different preferences to you when you listen to music that I also like. That's the wonder of personal tastes. I do greatly like Gardner's work and I also wonder which singers you prefer to Davidsen in Luonnotar? I have a few recordings of that wonderful work and so far have felt that Davidsen is as good as they get.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> As I mentioned in previous posts I am looking for an alternate recording of the Brahms' Piano Concertos. Listened to Grimaud ( Nelsons DG) and Schiff ( OAE/ECM) and have really enjoyed both. I have both the Gilels and Friere sets but I suppose I was looking for something 'fresh'.
> 
> Decided to have a look at Hurwitz ( yes I know...my own daft fault!) He finishes with such an overwhelming recommendation of the Friere/Chailly/Leipzig set that I felt compelled to revisit.....and I cannot understand where his enthusiasm comes form. There is nothing wrong at all but having listened to both Grimaud and Schiff I ( yet again) can only conclude we all hear music slightly differently....although I do notice that Hurwitz is unlikely to agree as the first brief sentences of his online review of the Grimaud set looks like it will evolve into a right dismissive 'panning'.......( could not bring myself to subscribe to Classics Today to read the whole thing!)


I have posted a couple of older ones recently - both excellent, I feel - and also the more recent Moravec (which you might find to be what you are looking for) and could add a few others that have excited me. The young Barenboim with the old Barbirolli is a bit special, for example, and Kovacevich made a couple of recordings that are very worthwhile.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Piano Trios

Borodin Trio


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

Franck: Symphony in D

Philippe Herreweghe

Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Franck: Piano Quintet

Marc-André Hamelin, Joshua Bell, Pamela Frank, Nobuko Imai, Steven Isserlis










Franck: Violin Sonata

Itzhak Perlman, Martha Argerich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part six. I may well give the _Magelone-Leider_ narratives a miss, though - there are English translations for the songs only with the recording below so the narration is largely lost on me anyway.

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs (plus spoken text) for narrator, voice and piano op.33 [Texts: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):










_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1868-69):










_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male choir and orchestra op.53 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1869):
_Schicksalslied_ [_Song of Destiny_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.54 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1868-71):










_Ungarische Tänze nos.1-10_ for piano duet WoO1, arr. for solo piano (orig. 1858-68 - arr. 1872):


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ycdv








The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra's season-closing concert with a Mozart programme including the Sinfonia Concertante and Prague Symphony. Presented by John Shea.

01:01 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to Don Giovanni, K.527
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra

01:07 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major, K.364
Steven Copes (violin), Hyobi Sim (viola), Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra

01:39 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony no.38 in D major, K.504, 'Prague'
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra

02:11 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Reminiscences on Mozart's 'Don Giovanni'
Ferruccio Busoni (piano)

02:25 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Fantasia and fugue on the theme BACH S.529 for piano
Jan Simandl (piano)

02:38 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Brandenburg Concerto No 5 in D major, BWV 1050
Per Flemstrom (flute), Andrew Manze (violin), Andreas Staier (harpsichord), Risor Festival Strings

03:01 AM
Maria Antonia Walpurgis (1724-1780)
Talestri, Regina delle Amazzoni - excerpts
Christine Wolff (soprano), Johanna Stojkovic (soprano), Marilia Vargas (soprano), Ulrike Bartsch (soprano), Batzdorfer Hofkapelle, Tobias Schade (harpsichord), Tobias Schade (director)

03:40 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Ballade in G minor, Op 24
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

04:01 AM
Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-Georges (1745-1799)
Overture to the opera "L'amant anonyme" (1780)
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Jeanne Lamon (conductor)

04:09 AM
Dag Wiren (1905-1986)
Violin Sonatina (1939)
Arve Tellefsen (violin), Lucia Negro (piano)

04:20 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Flute Concerto in D major
Wilbert Hazelzet (flute), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (conductor)

04:32 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
2 Motets, Op 29
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

04:44 AM
Ana Milosavljevic (b.1982)
Red
Ensemble Metamorphosis

04:50 AM
Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770)
Symphony in A major
I Cameristi Italiani

05:01 AM
Hugo Wolf (1860-1903)
Italian serenade
Bartok String Quartet

05:08 AM
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Concert Fantasia on two Russian themes for violin and orchestra, Op 33
Valentin Stefanov (violin), Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stoyan Angelov (conductor)

05:27 AM
Andrea Falconieri (c.1585-1656)
Dolci sospiri/Passacalle
Jan Van Elsacker (tenor), United Continuo Ensemble

05:34 AM
Ignaz Moscheles (1794-1870)
La Gaité - Rondo brillant pour le Piano Forte in A major
Tom Beghin (fortepiano)

05:43 AM
Genevieve Calame (1946-1993)
Sur la margelle du monde
Bienne Symphony Orchestra, Franco Trinca (conductor)

05:54 AM
Gaston Feremans (1907-1964)
Preludium and fughetta (excerpt The Bronze Heart)
Flemish Radio Orchestra, Jan Latham-Koenig (conductor)

05:58 AM
Salamone Rossi (1570-1630)
Hebrew Psalms and Instrumental Canzonas
Ars Cantus, Tomasz Dobrzanski (director)

06:44 AM
Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953)
Symphony no.1 in D major, Op.25 (Classical)
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Gonzalez-Monjas (conductor)


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*_
Heifetz - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra - Hendl_ (1964)


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more (after the wonderful Mengelberg yesterday) somewhat historical Mahler 4s. Both excellent. I'm not sure I could find three modern recordings of the work as good as these three.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Antar* (AKA Symphony No. 2)
_L'orchestre De La Suisse Romande - Ernest Ansermet_ (1954)

Wonderful recording. This composition deserves greater play and exposure. Sound is excellent for it's vintage. In glorious 1954 _*stereo*_ sound! This is believed to be Decca's first stereo release.


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

Sinfonia da Requiem
Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from 'Peter Grimes'
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Libor Pešek


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Slatter (Norwegian Dances), Op. 72 (arr. O. Sommerfeldt)/Grieg: Norwegian Dances (4), Op. 35/
> Grieg: Funeral March: Rikard Nordraak in memoriam
Grieg: Folkelivsbilleder, Op. 19: No. 2. Brudefolget drager forbi (Bridal Procession) (arr. J. Halvorsen)

Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 2-3 May 2005
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Guest

Finished with the final two movements, "Alla marcia" and "Allegro appassioinato" from Beethovens String Quartet, Op 132, recording in 1951 by the Budapest quartet. Splendid, and maintains the expressiveness and intensity of the first three movements. Wouldn't it be splendid to have a time machine and sneak some modern recording equipment into those recording sessions.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartet op. 44/1 by Mendelssohn with the Emersons. Trying to remember what to do with this day...so much to do. Well, Mendelssohn makes it a happy day!


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Two more (after the wonderful Mengelberg yesterday) somewhat historical Mahler 4s. Both excellent. I'm not sure I could find three modern recordings of the work as good as these three.


The BBC Legend Series are awesome. Top quality and historical recordings. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Piano Trios.

Nicholas Angelich, Renaud and Gautier Capucon.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Works for orchestra

Brigitte Balleys (narrator), Maria Ewing (soprano), Peter Lloyd (flute)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado

Debussy: Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3
Lunchtime Concert*

Quoted from the BBC website:

Another chance to hear Georgia Mann presenting a concert celebrating *International Women's Day*, in which *Isata Kanneh-Mason* plays works by *Clara Schumann* and *Sofia Gubaidulina*, along with a new piece, specially commissioned for the occasion, which composer *Natalie Klouda* describes as 'an ode to the 'night-in's that 2020 brought to my world'.

First broadcast from Wigmore Hall, London, on 8th March.

Clara Schumann: Notturno, Op. 6 No. 2 
Clara Schumann: Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, Op. 14 
Natalie Klouda: Nightscapes 2020 (commissioned by BBC Radio 3, first performance)
Sofia Gubaidulina: Chaconne 
Clara Schumann: Piano Sonata in G minor

Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000sxzk


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> I have posted a couple of older ones recently - both excellent, I feel - and also the more recent Moravec (which you might find to be what you are looking for) and could add a few others that have excited me. The young Barenboim with the old Barbirolli is a bit special, for example, and Kovacevich made a couple of recordings that are very worthwhile.


I grew up with Serkin, but can't recall whether that's Ormandy or Szell, since I think he recorded with both. There's a certain granitic integrity to everything Serkin did, so for that view...

Then everything Moravec touches has a special quality.

And I'm surprised to think this way, but overall it's a tie for me between Arrau and Ashkenazy. Ashkenazy was a college favorite, those were the years when he was recording everything (and now, when I hear much of his work I find it merely competent), but it's the match with Haitink for both Arrau and Ashkenazy that seems to hold my attention now. Also for Arrau in the 1st, where I think his touch and profound sense of the inner pulse (unmatched) makes the music a religious experience, a live take with Kubelik on Orfeo is great. I think that also has an Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)


----------



## starthrower

No.13 in b flat major, Op.130

I listened to all seven movements on my first revisit to this piece since last year. It's a bit too much so I'm going to nix the Fuge for my next couple of listening sessions.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> No.13 in b flat major, Op.130
> 
> I listened to all seven movements on my first revisit to this piece since last year. It's a bit too much so I'm going to nix the Fuge for my next couple of listening sessions.


Op 130 has become perhaps my favorite among Beethoven's Quartets. These days I prefer to listen to it with Beethoven's final finale, and keep the Grosse Fuge Op 135 for a separate listening experience.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157798


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6, BWV 1046-1051

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock

2007


----------



## haziz

Instead of going fly fishing this morning as originally planned, I felt particularly lazy and am spending the morning reading outdoors in my backyard on a cool, crisp, gorgeous New England morning.

First up, and probably my reading material for the rest of the day is this hilarious collection of anecdotes by a part time player for the Boston Pops. I am a few short chapters into the book, and so far loving it!










https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2192015.Real_Men_Don_t_Rehearse

While reading, *Brahms' 1st Symphony* plays on my headphones. A beautiful recording by the *NDR SO* with *Gunter Wand*, even if I am not paying a lot of attention to it:


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Grieg: Slatter (Norwegian Dances), Op. 72 (arr. O. Sommerfeldt)/Grieg: Norwegian Dances (4), Op. 35/
> > Grieg: Funeral March: Rikard Nordraak in memoriam
> Grieg: Folkelivsbilleder, Op. 19: No. 2. Brudefolget drager forbi (Bridal Procession) (arr. J. Halvorsen)
> 
> Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> Bjarte Engeset
> Recorded: 2-3 May 2005
> Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow, Scotland


How do you like the Grieg Orchestral "box"?


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> How do you like the Grieg Orchestral "box"?


No regrets so far, thanks for the recommendation. :tiphat:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Quintet, W 538
Mobius*










Such a gorgeous work.


----------



## Taplow

Dvořák, Piano Quintet No. 2 Op. 81 and Quartet No. 2 Op. 87
Emerson String Quartet with Menahem Pressler
Deutsche Grammophon: 439 868-2

Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "La notte critica" (Alimena/Naxos)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in E-flat (Klocker/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #35 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## cougarjuno

Franz Schmidt - The Book With Seven Seals


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelsshon
String Quartets Nos. 1-3

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I grew up with Serkin, but can't recall whether that's Ormandy or Szell, since I think he recorded with both. There's a certain granitic integrity to everything Serkin did, so for that view...
> 
> Then everything Moravec touches has a special quality.
> 
> And I'm surprised to think this way, but overall it's a tie for me between Arrau and Ashkenazy. Ashkenazy was a college favorite, those were the years when he was recording everything (and now, when I hear much of his work I find it merely competent), but it's the match with Haitink for both Arrau and Ashkenazy that seems to hold my attention now. Also for Arrau in the 1st, where I think his touch and profound sense of the inner pulse (unmatched) makes the music a religious experience, a live take with Kubelik on Orfeo is great. I think that also has an Alto Rhapsody.


Yes, Arrau's Brahms was excellent. I have his Brahms concertos with Giulini. I don't think I've heard the Ashkenazy - he has never been a favourite of mine but seeing the praise regularly lavished on him in this forum is telling me I should try again.


----------



## johnnysc

Listening to this through Qobuz free 30 day trial....


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Handel (the Op. 5 trio sonatas) and then Monteverdi (the vespers).


----------



## haziz

More Background music for my outdoors reading, both played and yet to come:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2192015.Real_Men_Don_t_Rehearse

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_NDR SO - Gunter Wand_










*
Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

Simple Symphony

Variations on a Theme by Frank Bridge

Prelude and Fugue

Lachrymae

Det Norske Kammerorkester, Iona Brown


----------



## JohnP

The Sibelius 2nd with Ormandy.... As a young man, it was this piece that cemented my love for classical music. I'd grown up with the 78rpm album with Koussevitzky and the BSO. Then I followed my friends into pop and rock. When I heard the Koussevitzky recording on the radio, one day, I knew I was home. I have many recordings of the piece; this one seems just right.


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> More Background music for my outdoors reading, both played and yet to come:
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2192015.Real_Men_Don_t_Rehearse
> 
> *Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
> _NDR SO - Gunter Wand_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
> _LSO - Rowicki_


*Three REFERENCE recordings in one post!* Wow! Certainly the recommendations of the day. I would like some comments for Rowicki's Circle. Highly acclaimed but not (also) without critics, especially for its tempi. (I'm NOT Dvorak's specialist, 5/9th excepted and I still try to establish a good opinion for many of his works.)


----------



## 13hm13

Julius Klengel - Cello Concertos - Xenia Jankovic, Christoph Richter


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

A first rate performance from Gibson - as is normal in his Sibelius recordings he keeps things moving along at a fair pace without making the music sound rushed the momentum he keeps up as he moves towards the end of the Allegro Moderato a good indicator of his style. The RSNO horns are well enough to the fore but are not as raucous as they can be when heard live - Gibson is almost like a school teacher keeping the bad lads in check.
The sound could be a little clearer but overall, having listened to the recording twice, I am happy to add it to my list of excellent Sibelius fifth recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Beethoven quartets - 12 (Op. 127), 13 (Op. 130) and 14 (Op. 131).


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Agon

Deutsches Symohonie Orchester Berlin

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Merl

Needed to start somewhere with the weekly quartet so listened to these three today. More to get through later but I suspect all three of these will feature somewhere on my round-up.


----------



## johnnysc

From the latest batch of records picked up at used bookstore.....two bucks and clean/quiet for it's age (1966).


----------



## haziz

Dimace said:


> *Three REFERENCE recordings in one post!* Wow! Certainly the recommendations of the day. I would like some comments for Rowicki's Circle. Highly acclaimed but not (also) without critics, especially for its tempi. (I'm NOT Dvorak's specialist, 5/9th excepted and I still try to establish a good opinion for many of his works.)


Well, I was relying on music stored on my phone since I was at the edge of WIFI reception in my garden, listening on headphones.

Regarding the Rowicki, I like it quite a bit. It is probably my second favorite after the Kertesz cycle, and I think I actually prefer Rowicki over Kertesz in the earlier symphonies. The recording sound quality is probably also a bit better with Rowicki's recording. 
I bought the Kertesz cycle sometime in the early nineties, and except for CDs of individual Dvorak symphonies, it was my only complete cycle for the next 15 years or so. I have listened to the Kertesz therefore the most, imprinted on his style and tempi, and still have a soft spot for that full traversal of the symphonies. I would probably rank Rowicki second. I have since also added the cycles by Kubelik, Pesek and Suitner, in addition to numerous CDs of individual symphonies. I like them all but would rank Kertesz and Rowicki ahead. Another excellent cycle is the one by Vaclav Neumann, which I do not own but often stream through a streaming service I subscribe to. Neumann also has the Czech Philharmonic at his disposal adding to the "authenticity", although I am not sure how much that adds, since the London players seem fine belting out superb Dvorak! As you may have guessed, Dvorak is one of my favorite composers.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* "Romantic"
_Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin_ (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra) _- Heinz Rogner_

Well, for a composer whose music I supposedly intensely dislike, I seem to be playing a lot of Bruckner lately, particularly his 4th Symphony!










Excuse the Amazon watermark, it is however an MP3 download from them. I usually avoid MP3 purchases, but for $8.99 for the entire symphony cycle, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* "Romantic"
> _Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin_ (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra) _- Heinz Rogner_
> 
> Well for a composer who's music I supposedly intensely dislike, I seem to be playing a lot of Bruckner lately, particularly his 4th Symphony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the Amazon watermark, it is however their MP3 download. I usually avoid MP3 purchases, but for $8.99 for the entire symphony cycle, I just couldn't resist.


Did you see the Berlin Philharmoniker Hi-Res download available from 7 Digital for about £10?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part seven for tonight.

String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (bet. c. 1865-73):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (by 1873):
String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):










_Choralvorspiel und Fugue_ on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ [_O Sadness, O Heartache_] for organ WoO7 (orig. 1858 - fugue added 1873):










_Variationen über ein Thema von Joseph Haydn_ for orchestra op.56a (1873):










_Drei Quartetten_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau a.k.a Otto Inkermann/Friedrich von Schiller/Georg Friedrich Daumer, after Turkish folk sources] (1874):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources] (1869-74):


----------



## pmsummer

RENAISSANCE WINDS
_Regal and Popular 16th Century Music for Wind Band_
*Alamire - Du Tertre - Gervaise - Henry VIII (King of England) - Antonio - Heinrich - Clément - Josquin des Prez - Phalese - Senfl*
Ensemble Doulce Mémoire
_
Dorian_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157807


*Gioachino Rossini*

La Cenerentola

Orchestra e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Riccardo Chailly

1993, reissued 2012


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Did you see the Berlin Philharmoniker Hi-Res download available from 7 Digital for about £10?


I am not sure which cycle you are referring to? I am however still curious, even though I have now accumulated about as many Bruckner symphony cycles as I do have of Dvorak, even though one composer is one of my favorites, and the other is not. I have so far accumulated the cycles by Karajan (two copies of it actually), Wand, Chailly and _both_ Jochum cycles, in addition to the (mostly) Rogner cycle that I purchased only today.

*P.S*. I think I figured it out. I am assuming you are referring to this cycle?


----------



## Malx

A couple of Beethoven Quartets this evening.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 131 - Talich Quartet.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 130 - Hungarian Quartet.*


----------



## Chilham

I've planned a Bruckner symphony for each night this week, starting with:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Sir Georg Solti

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Edit: And I'm going to tag on the SQ of the week:










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge

Takács Quartet


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3: Proms 2021*

Quoting from the BBC Radio 3 website:
*
About This Event: *Composed over a period of just two months in the summer of 1788, Mozart's three final symphonies together form a musical sequence that explores all sides of humanity. No. 39 offers a grand introduction, its fanfares and dances setting the scene, before we're plunged into the dark drama of the Symphony No. 40, and finally emerge into the sunlight of the 'Jupiter' Symphony, with its dazzling fugal finale. The Scottish Chamber Orchestra is conducted by its dynamic Principal Conductor Maxim Emelyanychev.

An Evening of Mozart with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra
20:00 Sun 1 Aug 2021 Royal Albert Hall
The Scottish Chamber Orchestra and their young Principal Conductor Maxim Emelyanychev showcase Mozart's final three symphonies - composed over a period of just two months in the summer of 1788.

*Programme*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
*Symphony No. 39 in E flat major*(29 mins)
*Symphony No. 40 in G minor*(30 mins)
interval
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Symphony No. 41 in C major, 'Jupiter'*(31 mins)

Performers

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Maxim Emelyanychev
conductor

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/live:bbc_radio_three


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> *BBC Radio 3: Proms 2021*
> 
> Quoting from the BBC Radio 3 website:
> *
> About This Event: *Composed over a period of just two months in the summer of 1788, Mozart's three final symphonies together form a musical sequence that explores all sides of humanity. No. 39 offers a grand introduction, its fanfares and dances setting the scene, before we're plunged into the dark drama of the Symphony No. 40, and finally emerge into the sunlight of the 'Jupiter' Symphony, with its dazzling fugal finale. The Scottish Chamber Orchestra is conducted by its dynamic Principal Conductor Maxim Emelyanychev.
> 
> An Evening of Mozart with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> 20:00 Sun 1 Aug 2021 Royal Albert Hall
> The Scottish Chamber Orchestra and their young Principal Conductor Maxim Emelyanychev showcase Mozart's final three symphonies - composed over a period of just two months in the summer of 1788.
> 
> *Programme*
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> *Symphony No. 39 in E flat major*(29 mins)
> *Symphony No. 40 in G minor*(30 mins)
> interval
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> *Symphony No. 41 in C major, 'Jupiter'*(31 mins)
> 
> Performers
> 
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> Maxim Emelyanychev
> conductor
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/live:bbc_radio_three


I'll probably catch up with this concert on the BBC iplayer or sounds or whatever they call it these days later in the week. I enjoy the SCO - I think of them as my local band as they play regularly at three different venues within an hours drive of where I am. The only issue I have is them, or any chamber sized orchestra playing in the cavernous RAH - it is a strange acoustic even with a full symphony orchestra.
Hope you enjoy :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - consort of viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Rambler

*Beethoven: Diabelli Variations plus* Andras Schiff on ECM









An interesting double CD from Andras Schiff. The first disc is played on a modern piano, and features the Diabelli Variations preceded by Piano Sonata No. 32 (Beethoven's last piano sonata)

The second disc is played on an 1820 Viennese piano. This again features the Diabelli variations, together with the Op. 126 Bagatelles. This piano has four pedals producing more pronounced tonal contrasts tahn the pedals on the modern instrument.

I have many different recordings of the Diabelli variations. Despite this I have had a somewhat troubled time with the piece. I sometimes feel Beethoven is rather showing off, and that whilst many of the variations are extraordinary the piece as a whole doesn't compare favourably with the late Piano Sonatas. This recording does bring out the innate musicality in the work. Plus i recently purchased the Brendel recording of these variations which I was highly impressed by. Maybe I'm warming to the work!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I'll probably catch up with this concert on the BBC iplayer or sounds or whatever they call it these days later in the week. I enjoy the SCO - I think of them as my local band as they play regularly at three different venues within an hours drive of where I am. The only issue I have is them, or any chamber sized orchestra playing in the cavernous RAH - it is a strange acoustic even with a full symphony orchestra.
> Hope you enjoy :tiphat:


Don't know if the link specifies but the concert is on TV (BBC4) as well as radio.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## George O

Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975)

Music from Psycho 
-National Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann

Welles Raises Kane
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann

On Unicorn (manufactured by HNH Records, Evanston, Illinois), from 1978
Recorded 1975 and 1973, respectively


----------



## HenryPenfold

George O said:


> Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975)
> 
> Music from Psycho
> -National Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann
> 
> Welles Raises Kane
> -London Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann
> 
> On Unicorn (manufactured by HNH Records, Evanston, Illinois), from 1978


Keep 'em comia', son!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4*
Kondrashin

Some might find this performance (and all the Shostakovich Kondrashin recordings) a bit harsh and unsubtle, a sentiment not exactly countered by the shrill, flaky sound quality; but for me it captures all the weird mood swings and raw emotion of the music, especially in this symphony, which doesn't require so much of the "long line" necessary in the 8th and 10th; it just needs go-for-broke Mahlerian abandon. Sometimes it sounds as if the string players' arms are about to fall off and the brass players are going to collapse from excessive blowing! The central climax of the first movement is absurdly over the top; I love it:lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I am not sure which cycle you are referring to? I am however still curious, even though I have now accumulated about as many Bruckner symphony cycles as I do have of Dvorak, even though one composer is one of my favorites, and the other is not. I have so far accumulated the cycles by Karajan (two copies of it actually), Wand, Chailly and _both_ Jochum cycles, in addition to the (mostly) Rogner cycle that I purchased only today.
> 
> *P.S*. I think I figured it out. I am assuming you are referring to this cycle?


Yes, that's the one.

At that price, it's unmissable.

You won't regret it, if you buy it .........


----------



## haziz

elgars ghost said:


> Don't know if the link specifies but the concert is on TV (BBC4) as well as radio.


Lucky for you. The BBC (and presumably the UK government) does not think we, non-UK, residents are worthy of receiving most of the BBC TV online livestreams. I do realize there are broadcasting rights issues involved, moreover non-UK residents have not paid a TV tax, and would balk at doing so (and would probably scratch their heads at the mere concept), and providing the service presumably costs decent money. I for one would be willing to pay good money for the privilege of streaming some, or all, BBC programming. I have considered using a paid VPN to pretend having a UK IP, but have balked at the idea of deliberately breaking the law (however poorly enforced it is).

Most of BBC Radio 3's "Sounds/iPlayer" archives older than 30 days are also not accessible outside the UK, although the BBC does allow streaming of material up to 30 days from broadcast, for non-UK residents. I believe we also get a lower bitrate stream for those programs ("programmes").

BBC, if you are listening, I will pay a monthly subscription for your programming. I do subscribe to a service (Britbox) that does archive some TV programs, but frankly would prefer the option of basically streaming the live stream (with some playback of the archives) to what is available on this service.


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: Death and the Maiden String Quartet* Pavel Haas Quartet on Supraphon









The first CD from this 2 CD set.

Schubert was an early love of mine. He seems to have at least one detractor on Talk Classical. I'm not an expert om musicology so can not easily challenge the nay sayers. But he had admirers both in composers (Schumann, Liszt, Brahms and Britten come to mind) as well as performers - Alfred Brendel. All I know is that his music at it's best is very distinctive and to my ear has depths achieved without undue complications.

Any way we have here what may be his most popular string quartet - although it's not my favourite.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Lucky for you. The BBC (and presumably the UK government) does not think we, non-UK, residents are worthy of receiving most of the BBC TV online livestreams. I do realize there are broadcasting rights issues involved, moreover non-UK residents have not paid a TV tax, and would balk at doing so (and would probably scratch their heads at the mere concept), and providing the service presumably costs decent money. I for one would be willing to pay good money for the privilege of streaming some, or all, BBC programming. I have considered using a paid VPN to pretend having a UK IP, but have balked at the idea of deliberately breaking the law (however poorly enforced it is).
> 
> Most of BBC Radio 3's "Sounds/iPlayer" archives older than 30 days are also not accessible outside the UK, although the BBC does allow streaming of material up to 30 days from broadcast, for non-UK residents. I believe we also get a lower bitrate stream for those programs ("programmes").
> 
> BBC, if you are listening, I will pay a monthly subscription for your programming. I do subscribe to a service "Britbox" that does archive some TV programs, but frankly would prefer the option of basically streaming the live stream (with some playback of the archives) to what is available on this service.


Just get a VPN work-around and quit worrying - the BBC has a World Service provided supposedly for the betterment of mankind, so why not this?


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
*Manuscrit Barbe*
Rolf Lisleland - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphonies 1, 14, and 15. Chamber Symphony. A new acquisition for me. It's very enjoyable. He's getting close to completing his Shostakovich cycle. 









Shostakovich String Quartets 1, 2, 3, and 4. Prokofiev String Quartet no. 2. Fantastic recording









Shostakovich Piano Concerti 1 and 2, Piano Quintet in Gm. That second piano concerto is my second favorite concerto of his six. And my second favorite piano concerto (after Prokofiev's third)


----------



## George O

Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975)

The Devil and Daniel Webster (recorded 1968)

Welles Raises Kane

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann

On Unicorn (London, England), from 1973


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Just get a VPN work-around and quit worrying - the BBC has a World Service provided supposedly for the betterment of mankind, so why not this?


I do have fond memories of listening to the World Service both for news, humor (e.g. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) and the occasional music programs, particularly the Proms. This explains some of the nostalgia for the BBC. This was in the late 70s and 80s, when the Proms, Composer of the Month, and other musical programs were a major supplement, indeed the main source, of exposure to classical music, where due to geography it was less available locally. I would listen using a "transistor" radio, to AM relay broadcasts, and shortwave, definitely NOT a HIFI signal.

Moving to the US 30 years ago, local availability has certainly improved but some of the nostalgia continues.

I would normally have attended a few summer concerts by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, and the occasional visiting orchestra in Tanglewood, which is the "summer" home of the BSO, that conveniently is 40 minutes from my house. Except that with COVID, even fully vaccinated, I feel uncomfortable doing so, although they are proceeding with the Tanglewood concerts this year.
Instead I have opted to listen to the Proms this year, which you may have noticed. It certainly rekindles some memories. I did attend 3 concerts of the Proms in person in 2018, when I was visiting London for a week, including luckily the last night. Ironically one of the Proms concerts I attended in London was by my "local" Boston Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## 13hm13

Continuing with this box set ... seriously turning out be a favorite AB cycle !! ...

Symph. 9 .... on ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I do have fond memories of listening to the World Service both for news, humor (e.g. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) and the occasional music programs, particularly the Proms. This explains some of the nostalgia for the BBC. This was in the late 70s and 80s, when the Proms, Composer of the Month, and other musical programs were a major supplement, indeed the main source, of exposure to classical music, where due to geography it was less available locally. I would listen using a "transistor" radio, to AM relay broadcasts, and shortwave, definitely NOT a HIFI signal.
> 
> Moving to the US 30 years ago, local availability has certainly improved but some of the nostalgia continues.
> 
> I would normally have attended a few summer concerts by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, and the occasional visiting orchestra in Tanglewood, which is the "summer" home of the BSO, that conveniently is 40 minutes from my house. Except that with COVID, even fully vaccinated, I feel uncomfortable doing so, although they are proceeding with the Tanglewood concerts this year.
> Instead I have opted to listen to the Proms this year, which you may have noticed. It certainly rekindles some memories. I did attend 3 concerts of the Proms in person in 2018, when I was visiting London for a week, including luckily the last night. Ironically one of the Proms concerts I attended in London was by my "local" Boston Symphony Orchestra!


Yes, the BBC has contributed so much to the things that people like us, and others besides, value.

I understand your concerns about the pandemic, but we must try to be normal as possible.

I normally attend a good number of Proms concerts each summer, living 30/40 minutes away by public transport. But this year I can't be bothered with all the extra regulations.


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
*Stephen Stubbs* - lute, psaltery
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harp, psaltery
*Erin Headley* - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, that's the one.
> 
> At that price, it's unmissable.
> 
> You won't regret it, if you buy it .........


I think I need professional help! I did break down and purchase the Berlin Philharmonic Bruckner Symphonies "box" as a FLAC download. I now officially have more Bruckner complete symphony cycles than Dvorak, having just added the (mostly) Rogner cycle on Brilliant Classics and the Berlin Philharmonic cycle to my current pile of Bruckner cycles. Only Beethoven and Tchaikovsky have a bigger stack of symphony cycles in my possession, and I am actually not sure about Tchaikovsky. I have lost count of the number of Beethoven cycles in my possession!

I Listened to *Bruckner's 4th Symphony*, played by the *Berlin Philharmonic* with *Haitink*, followed by his *7th Symphony*, with the *BPO* and *Christian Thielemann*, and will follow it up with the *8th Symphony* with the *BPO* and *Mehta* before heading to bed.


----------



## starthrower

Op.130


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
_Arianna Savall _- voice, medieval harp, Italian triple harp, lyra, Tibetan singing bowl
_Petter Udland Johansen_ - voice, hardingfele, lyra, fiddle, monochord
Andreas Spindler - flutes, fiddle, Romain bells, colascione, tromba marina, voice
Anke Spindler - nyckelharpa, fiddles, viola da gamba, voice
David Mayoral - santur, percussion, Romain bells, voice

_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## haziz

*Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony*
_Pittsburg SO - Previn_

Took a break halfway through Bruckner's 8th Symphony, to return to more familiar territory. 3 1/2 symphonies by Bruckner are enough of an overdose for me for one day, even if I was only partially listening to them while doing other things.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Kazimierz Kord , Warsaw Philharmonic The National Orchestra Of Poland * - An Alpine Symphony Op. 64
Label:CD Accord - ACD 073-2


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting this SQ yet again:

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 13 in G Major, Op. 106, B. 192
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset

Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4*
> Kondrashin
> 
> Some might find this performance (and all the Shostakovich Kondrashin recordings) a bit harsh and unsubtle, a sentiment not exactly countered by the shrill, flaky sound quality; but for me it captures all the weird mood swings and raw emotion of the music, especially in this symphony, which doesn't require so much of the "long line" necessary in the 8th and 10th; it just needs go-for-broke Mahlerian abandon. Sometimes it sounds as if the string players' arms are about to fall off and the brass players are going to collapse from excessive blowing! The central climax of the first movement is absurdly over the top; I love it:lol:


One of my favorite Shostakovich symphony cycles. Kondrashin captures the hysteria, bleakness and bitter angst of the 4th better than most. Another 4th I like a lot is the Rozhdestvensky, which has even less than ideal sonics than the Kondrashin, but that's no matter when the performance is this good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


And what do you think so far?


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano & Strings

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


----------



## Baxi

Igor Stravinsky

_Firebird (1910)
Jeu de cartes_

Philharmonia Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen

1988


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Augustin Hadelich (violin)


----------



## Biwa

Sándor Veress:

String Quartets 1 & 2
String Trio

DoelenKwartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eight for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.69 (1875):










_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources/Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1877):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1862-76):
Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):










Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878):


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> I think I need professional help! I did break down and purchase the Berlin Philharmonic Bruckner Symphonies "box" as a FLAC download. I now officially have more Bruckner complete symphony cycles than Dvorak, having just added the (mostly) Rogner cycle on Brilliant Classics and the Berlin Philharmonic cycle to my current pile of Bruckner cycles. Only Beethoven and Tchaikovsky have a bigger stack of symphony cycles in my possession, and I am actually not sure about Tchaikovsky. I have lost count of the number of Beethoven cycles in my possession!
> 
> I Listened to *Bruckner's 4th Symphony*, played by the *Berlin Philharmonic* with *Haitink*, followed by his *7th Symphony*, with the *BPO* and *Christian Thielemann*, and will follow it up with the *8th Symphony* with the *BPO* and *Mehta* before heading to bed.


For me, the Haitink 4th and Mehta 8th, especially, are among the best recordings of those symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I'll probably catch up with this concert on the BBC iplayer or sounds or whatever they call it these days later in the week. I enjoy the SCO - I think of them as my local band as they play regularly at three different venues within an hours drive of where I am. The only issue I have is them, or any chamber sized orchestra playing in the cavernous RAH - it is a strange acoustic even with a full symphony orchestra.
> Hope you enjoy :tiphat:


I listened to the Mozart Prom last night. I can be quite fussy about how Mozart is played but found the conductor and orchestra did a really good job. I didn't even intend to listen - I was just sampling to see if I would want to schedule it - but found it compelling.


----------



## haziz

*Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony*
_New York Philharmonic - Leonard Bernstein_

Listening again to this recording, I prefer it to the Previn recording of the same symphony with the Pittsburg SO that I played yesterday evening. I do wish Goldmark would regain his place in the repertoire, which he once had. This is great music!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Chilham

Franck: Symphonic Variations

Roberto Benzi

Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, François-Joël Thiollier










Reinecke: Flute Concerto

Neeme Järvi

Sharon Bezaly, Residentie Orkest










Smetana: String Quartet No. 1

Pavel Hass Quartet

And for later:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4

Günter Wand

Berlin Philharmonic










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 (Arr. for String Orchestra: Terje Tønnesen)

Camerata Nordica


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonaten Für Traverso BWV 1030-1036 & 1032


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Symphony in C minor/Gammelnorsk romanse med variasjoner (Old Norwegian Romance with Variations), Op. 51

Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 10-13 April 2006
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Malmo Symphony Orchestra, Sweden


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

CD 5

Continuing my journey through the Brittten universe ...

Symphonic Suite from 'Gloriana'
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa

Cello Symphony
Steven Isserlis, City Of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox

Men of Goodwill
Minnesota Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## vincula

I keep coming back to this superb rendition of Mahler's DLVDE. A gem :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

Some Beethoven quartets - the Quartetto di Cremona's volume 6 and the Belcea Quartet's CD 7:





































Both include the Op. 130 quartet which is this week's quartet in the music lovers thread. One thing I already know is I will not be wanting to choose "the best" - there are different but equally legitimate ways to play this music and so long as they are well done they cannot compete with each other.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157823


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996
Partita in C minor, BWV 997
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E flat major, BWV 998

Sean Shibe, guitar

2020


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Der Berggeist" (Frohlich/cpo)
Weyse - Gypsy Dance from "The Feast at Kenilworth" (Schmidt/dacapo)
Saint-Saens - Piano Trio #1 (Golub-Kaplan-Carr Trio/Arabesque)
Reinecke - Flute Concerto (Nicolet/Philips)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Eshpai
Concerto for Orchestra with Solo Trumpet, Piano, Vibraphone & Double Bass (Concerto Grosso)
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










Such a cool work! It starts off sounding like something from Gershwin (but mixed with more hysteria) and then settles into a mournful slower section that is quite beautiful.


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to stay with quartets. This is a good CD.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No.3 Wilhelm Backhaus

Wiener Philharmoniker Hans Schmidt Isserstedt


----------



## pmsummer

THE SEVEN DEADLY SINS
*Kurt Weill*
Bertolt Brecht - lyrics (English translation by W.H. Auden, Chester Kallman)
KURT WEILL SONGS
*Kurt Weill*
Bertolt Brecht - lyrics (English translation by Michael Feingold, Frank McGuinness)
_Marianne Faithful_ - voice
Hudson Shad - vocal ensemble (The Seven Deadly Sins)
Vienna Radio Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Enthusiast

More quartets ...


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 36
Isabelle Faust
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

John Cage - 4'33" with carpenters outside and washing machine sentrifuge and some tinnitus.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I'm listening to Leopold Stokowski:

1. *Bach/Stokowski*: _Preludio_ from _Partita #3 for Violin_; _Chaconne_ from _Violin Partita #2_; _Aria_ from _Orchestral Suite #3_; _Ein' feste Burg_; _"Little" Fugue in G Minor_; _Arioso_ from _Cantata #156_; _Sleepers, Awake_; _Come Sweet Death_ (Stokowski w/London Symphony Orchestra) RCA Victor
2. *Mussorgsky/Stokowski*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (Stokowski w/London Symphony Orchestra); _Boris Godunov-A Symphonic Synthesis_ (Stokwski w/L'Orcheste de la Suisse Romande); _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Stokowski w/New Philharmonia Orchestra) Decca Records
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_ (Stokowski w/Houston Symphony Orchestra) Angel Records
4. *Ives*: _Symphony #4_; _Robert Browning Overture_; _Songs: The Majority, They Are There!, An Election (It Strikes Me That), Lincoln, The Great Commoner_ (Stokowski w/American Symphony Orchestra; w/members of the Schola Cantorum on _Symphony#4_; and The Gregg Smith Singers and Ithica College Concert Choir on _Songs_) CBS Masterworks Portrait
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ (w/American Symphony Orchestra and Glenn Gould, piano) CBS/Sony



































All these recordings go way back with me, and I owned most of it on LP before upgrading to CD. Here Stokowski plays musical chairs with several orchestras and record companies. The Bach transcriptions by Stokowski are full and lush; a very Romantic and thoroughly un-HIP version of Bach that somehow doesn't compromise the essence and intensity of Bach's musical vision. Next up, Stokowski delivers Mussorgsky his way which opposes Rimsky-Korsakov's and Ravel's orchestrations of _Night on Bald Mountain_ and _Pictures at an Exhibition_ respectively by replacing orchestral color and smoothness with a more rustic and urgent feel that Stokowski saw as being closer to Mussorgsky's musical disposition. Stokowski's own "symphonic synthesis" of Mussorgsky's _Boris Godunov_ is also very good in that it manages to capture some of the stark drama and the sad, Russian soulfulness of _Boris_. From Mussorgsky to Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905"_: when I was young in the 1980s and the final days of the Cold War; this very colorful and fun symphony was considered to be straight-up Soviet propaganda, celebrating the proto-revolution of 1905. As with almost everything Shostakovich composed, and given Shostakovich's ironic and sarcastic nature, that assessment has now been challenged so that we continue to look for what Shostakovich "really meant to say". I just enjoy _Symphony #11 "1905"_ because it is such an ambitious and colorful work, with an eerie first movement that perfectly captures a feeling of impending doom. Moving on to Ives; Stokowski's very fine reading of _Symphony #4_ is the one that set the standard, and the second movement is so wild that Stokowski had two employ not one but two assistant conductors to do it right. Even so, Ive's _Symphony #4_ is probably the greatest symphony to ever be composed by an American. The _Robert Browning Overture_ is also very good, while the featured _Songs_ still haven't won me over completely. We end with Beethoven's _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_; as far as I know the only time that Glenn Gould paired up with Stokowski, and while one might think that Gould's eccentric style would not mesh well with Stokowski's propensity for grand and lush Romantic shaping, the recording is very fine with a lovely slow movement where Gould takes his time and captures every nuance of Beethoven's goodness.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Die Jakobsleiter_
Numerous singers, of which the most notable are Dietrich Henschel as Gabriel and Heidi Meier as _Die Seele_
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano

A superb, absolutely staggering performance and recording. I turn to this one even over the great recording Boulez made.


----------



## haziz

Playlist for today so far. I am only partially paying attention to the music as it plays in the background.
*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_Oslo PO - Jansons_









*

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Haitink_










*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Kavakos - Lahti SO - Vanska_










*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
_London PO - Jurowski_










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part nine for tonight.

Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):










_Acht Klavierstücke_ for piano op.76 (1871 and 1878):
_Zwei Rhapsodien_ for piano op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.11-21_ for piano duet WoO (1880): ***

(*** Julius Katchen with Jean-Pierre Marty)










_Akademische Festouvertüre_ for orchestra op.80 (1880):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1878-81):










_Nänie_ [_Funeral Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.82 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1881):
_Gesang der Parzen_ [_Song of the Fates_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.89 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1882):


----------



## Enthusiast

It comes together nicely (in this recording anyway) and contains lots of beautiful music but I'm not sure I fully understand what this "chamber opera" (with very little singing) is about. As I understand it, what gets played from all that could be played is randomly chosen by the performers. Very rewarding as music but I need to know more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

I was surprised to hear David Hurwitz recommend Celibidache's Bruckner on his latest YouTube video. For the 6th, I tend to turn to Klemperer, but this is nice as far as highlighting things I haven't heard before.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I suppose Hurwitz can't be wrong all the time and he is surely right if he said that is one of the best of the 6th,


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg*: _Die Jakobsleiter_
> Numerous singers, of which the most notable are Dietrich Henschel as Gabriel and Heidi Meier as _Die Seele_
> Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano
> 
> A superb, absolutely staggering performance and recording. I turn to this one even over the great recording Boulez made.


Great stuff, Knorf.  I've seen this recording for years, but it's a difficult one to track down for a good price.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Waltraud Meier (mezzo-soprano)
London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eton College Boys' Choir
Tennstedt*










One of my favorite Mahler 3rd performances. Everything here just feels right to my ears and Tennstedt's credentials as a wonderful Mahlerian are never in question. A must-buy for those who haven't heard it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Die Jakobsleiter*

I've had this box sitting in front of me for several years, and today I just realized that Die Jakobsleiter is in it. I need to hear this one.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157840


*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*

Adagio in G minor (1)
Adagios from 18 other works (2)

Capella Istropolitana (1)
Richard Edlinger

The London Virtuosi (2)
John Georgiadis

1997


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Die Jakobsleiter*
> 
> I've had this box sitting in front of me for several years, and today I just realized that Die Jakobsleiter is in it. I need to hear this one.


A fantastic box set! I don't own it, but all of the performances within it are found in the Boulez _Complete Columbia Album Collection_ I bought years ago.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I want that CD!!!


Enthusiast said:


> It comes together nicely (in this recording anyway) and contains lots of beautiful music but I'm not sure I fully understand what this "chamber opera" (with very little singing) is about. As I understand it, what gets played from all that could be played is randomly chosen by the performers. Very rewarding as music but I need to know more.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg*: _Die Jakobsleiter_
> Numerous singers, of which the most notable are Dietrich Henschel as Gabriel and Heidi Meier as _Die Seele_
> Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano
> 
> A superb, absolutely staggering performance and recording. I turn to this one even over the great recording Boulez made.


I really need to get hold of that CD!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I really need to get hold of that CD!!


There are still some copies floating around as I just snagged one.


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> And what do you think so far?


Still on par with the best contemporary interpretations. Remastering is fantastic. Listening to it as we speak for the third time today.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ludwig van Beethoven *(1770-1827) - Symphony No.3 - '_Eroica_' Op.55 (1804) . _52 minutes_
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent. Recorded 1961.

*Pristine Classica*l Hi-Res download.

This a major find, I only came across it this afternoon!

Listened to the excerpt on the Pristine website and simply had to acquire it!

I haven't heard the original recording, but this Pristine remaster is open, clear and detailed with plenty of air between the instruments and it's hard to believe that this is a vintage 1961 performance. It has excellent top/treble definition and solid bass in the lower registers with sufficient warmth, and pleasantly forward mids.

Wonderful interplay between the string sections, in particular the divided violins, and all the instrumental sections are realistically terraced as per a live concert (it's a studio recording). The 'House XR' stereo remastering software really delivers palpable audio results.

I'm on my third run-through and delighting in the glorious woodwinds in the 4th movement.

Not yet got onto the Schubert unfinished yet, but it's some of the best £12.80 I've spent in a while!


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> Great stuff, Knorf.  I've seen this recording for years, but it's a difficult one to track down for a good price.


It's on YouTube with the score.


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven *(1770-1827) - Symphony No.3 - '_Eroica_' Op.55 (1804) . _52 minutes_
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent.
> 
> *Pristine Classica*l Hi-Res download.
> 
> This a major find, I only came across it this afternoon!
> 
> Listened to the excerpt on the Pristine website and simply had to acquire it!
> 
> I haven't heard the original recording, but this Pristine remaster is open, clear and detailed with plenty of air between the instruments and it's hard to believe that this is a vintage 1960 performance. It has excellent top/treble definition and solid bass in the lower registers with sufficient warmth, and pleasantly forward mids.
> 
> Wonderful interplay between the string sections, in particular the divided violins, and all the instrumental sections are realistically terraced as per a live concert (it's a studio recording). The 'House XR' stereo remastering software really delivers palpable audio results.
> 
> I'm on my third run-through and delighting in the glorious woodwinds in the 4th movement.
> 
> Not yet got onto the Schubert unfinished yet, but it's some of the best £12.80 I've spent in a while!


Would you live longer than Beethoven?


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> It's on YouTube with the score.


I don't do YouTube...sorry. I also managed to find a physical copy of it for a good price.


----------



## atsizat

It is time for Vivaldi


----------



## Neo Romanza

atsizat said:


> It is time for Vivaldi


Surprised you're not listening to Morricone.


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> Would you live longer than Beethoven?


I'm 60 going on 61, so yes, if I understood your question correctly.


----------



## atsizat

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm 60 going on 61, so yes, if I understood your question correctly.


We all know I won't live longer than Beethoven, right?


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> We all know I won't live longer than Beethoven, right?


Don't be half-hearted, start with Mozart and Schubert and see how it goes from there .....


----------



## bharbeke

Regarding "likes" in this thread:

There is no hard and fast rule for me, especially if I'm scrolling through multiple days at a time. Generally, if the post has something besides the work and performers that educates me, entertains me, lets me know the user's opinion of the music, or is especially well-written, I will try to give a "like" to the post. However, I may not click if it is praising something or somebody that is antithetical to my musical taste like harpsichord or Stockhausen.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived….This one has been on my radar for some time.

Boulez conducts Bartok - Concerto For Orchestra. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1973

View attachment 157843


----------



## George O

The Lady Musick

Songs by Richard Edwards, Thomas Campion, John Dowland, John Danyel, Frances Pilkington, Thomas Morley, Robert Jones, and John Bartlett

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Anthony Rooley, lute

On Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London, England), from 1979


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra

&

Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux

B.B.C. Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1965

View attachment 157844


----------



## johnnysc

Sibelius: Violin Concerto, The Bard, The Wood Nymph


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Le sacre du printemps
Czech PO
Ančerl*










A sizzling performance. I'm not a download guy but I was hunting all three of the Stravinsky Ančerl Gold recordings and couldn't find the physical releases for a decent price, so I downloaded these from Qobuz --- they were each $4.99. Not a bad deal.


----------



## haziz

*BBC Proms*

Live at the BBC Proms: *Ryan Bancroft* and the *BBC National Orchestra of Wales* perform Saint-Saëns's Cello Concerto No .1 with *Guy Johnston*, before closing with Brahms's Fourth Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas

*Purcell, arr. Stokowski: When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) *
c. 7.35pm
*Elizabeth Ogonek: Cloudline (BBC co-commission: world premiere)*
c. 7.50pm
*Saint‐Saëns: Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor, Op 33*

c. 8.10pm
Interval: Katy Hamilton talks to Nicola Heywood Thomas about tonight's programme and looks forward to highlights of the week ahead.

c. 8.35pm
*Brahms: Symphony No 4 in E minor, Op 98*

_Guy Johnston (cello)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)_

Musical borrowings, reworkings and reinventions run through this season's Proms. The invisible thread linking tonight's concert really begins with Bach. A lilting chaconne from his Cantata No. 150 underpins the finale of Brahms's Symphony No. 4, and the latter's elegant synthesis of heart and head is itself the inspiration for American composer Elizabeth Ogonek's Cloudline, a lyrical homage to ancient musical forms and techniques. The chaconne's repeating patterns are echoed elsewhere in the circling bass line of Purcell's powerful Lament from Dido and Aeneas. Cellist Guy Johnston is the soloist in anniversary-composer Saint-Saëns's Cello Concerto No 1.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ycrb


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Nai-Yuan Hu - Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_

Don't let the cheesy album cover deter you. This is a superb recording of two great compositions that deserve a larger presence in the repertoire.










*
Goldmark: Symphony No. 2*
_Singapore SO - Lan Shui
_
Essentially completing my Goldmark symphony cycle today.










*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy - LSO - Lorin Maazel_


----------



## Bkeske

On a little Boulez roll….

Boulez conducts Berg - Chamber Concerto For Violin, Piano And Thirteen Wind Instruments / Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6 / Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4. B.B.C. Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 157846


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto*, Op. 31
_Alan Hacker (clarinet) - English Symphony Orchestra - William Boughton_


----------



## Itullian

Some Beethoven from this great set.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 & Symphonic Dances

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new arrival:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
Tatarstan National SO
Sladkovsky*










As you can see, I went right for the hard stuff and Sladkovsky and his Tatarstan forces don't disappoint.


----------



## 13hm13

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem [Les Arts Florissants, William Christie]


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> On a little Boulez roll….
> 
> Boulez conducts Berg - Chamber Concerto For Violin, Piano And Thirteen Wind Instruments / Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6 / Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4. B.B.C. Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967
> 
> View attachment 157846


All top-drawer works in outstanding performances. A work from Berg that I never paid much attention to and blew me away many months ago was _Der Wein_ (the Jessye Norman/Boulez performance). What an awesome work.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé Suite No. 2 / Rapsodie Espagnole / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue, early 70's. Originally 1971

View attachment 157850


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque- Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Benedetti Baroque Orchestra

Geminiani, F: Concerto grosso after Corelli, No. 12 in D minor 'La Folia'
Vivaldi: Concerto in B flat major, RV 583
Vivaldi: Concerto in B minor for Violin RV386
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto RV257 in E flat major
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 211 in D major


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Symphony No. 4
Iaroslav Zdorov (counter-tenor), Dmitri Pianov (tenor), Igor Khudolei (piano), Evgeniya Khlynova (celesta), Elena Adamovich (harpsichord)
Russian State Symphonic Cappella
Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Polyansky*


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _Die Seejungfrau_, Symphony No. 1 in D minor
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont

New arrival. I've known _Die Seejungfrau_ for some time, but the D minor Symphony is new to me.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Un Giorno di Regno


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major
Barbara Bonney, soprano
RCO
Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5 & other works

Karita Mattila (soprano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Britten: Simple Symphony: Playful Pizzicato
Canteloube: Baïlèro (from Chants d'Auvergne)
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Ritual Fire Dance (from El amor brujo)
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Walton: Façade Orchestral Suite No. 1
Walton: Façade Orchestral Suite No. 2
Walton: Popular Song from 'Façade'


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites Nos. 2 & 3

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part ten for either side of an hour's stroll.

Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):










String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):










Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1884-85):










Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):


----------



## haziz

*Joachim: Violin Concerto No. 2* "In the Hungarian Manner"
_Rachel Barton Pine - Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Carlos Kalmar_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, La Création du Monde, Poulenc: Les Biches

Ulster Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Chilham

I'm giving this another listen as I wasn't convinced yesterday:










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 arr. for String Orchestra Terje Tønnesen

Camerata Nordica

Celebrating the 193rd anniversary of the première of:










Rossini: Guillaume Tell: Overture

Michele Mariotti

Orchestra del Teatro Comunale di Bologna

And furthering my Bruckner journey:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 5

Wolfgang Sawallisch

Bayerisches Staatsorchester

Planned for this evening:










Smetana: Má Vlast

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Wiener Philharmoniker

Looking forward to that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Vasks

_American 1st symphonies_

*Christopher Rouse - Symphony #1 (Zinman/Nonesuch)
Steven Gerber - Symphony #1 (Sanderling/Chandos)*


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Beethoven quartets:

1. CD 4 (minus the Grosse Fugue) from this ABQ set.



















Their Op. 130 is slower than the three I heard in the last couple of days but filled with delights.

2. CD 7 from this Borodin Quartet set.



















This Op. 130 is closer to the ABQ speed but probably less of a delight. Finally, I have found a slight preference among the recordings I have of Op. 130 ... all the others are so filled with good things and are so different from each other that I am not able to choose between them.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Frank Shipway


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157853


*Frédéric Chopin*

Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Bizet*

L'Arlesienne-Suites 1 & 2
Jeux d'enfantes

*Franck*
Symphony in D minor


----------



## Biwa

Anton Bruckner:

Symphony No. 00 in F minor
Overture in G minor
3 Pieces
March

Rudolf Innig, Goll organ of Marktkirche Hannover


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - String Quartets Nos. 1-3

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Bourdon

*Boyce*

Symphonies


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner 7 - Bohm


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor (Live recording, 1988)
LPO
Tennstedt*










Generally speaking, I prefer Tennstedt's live recordings to his studio cycle. Thankfully, EMI (Warner) has boxed up all of theirs and the London Philharmonic house label has also boxed up their Tennstedt recordings. The odd recording out here is the one he did of the 3rd on ICA Classics, but then there's several on the Profil label with German orchestras that I actually haven't heard (or own). Anyway, this is an outstanding 5th from him and the LPO.


----------



## Enthusiast

I heard a bit of Jansons' Dvorak 7 on the radio today and thought to listen to the whole thing. An excellent performance.










Elgar himself conducting his violin concerto (with a very young Menuhin) and cello concerto (with Beatrice Harrison). Both are exceptional performances and I would not argue with anyone who claimed they are top of the pile for those works. The sound is historical but quite acceptable and, with music making this great, I always find I'm forgetting any reservations about the sound within a minute or two of starting. This is a really great set!


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 50 Nos. 1-6
The London Haydn Quartet

New arrival. Op. 50 represented a lacuna in my Haydn quartets collection, now corrected.


----------



## strawa

A delightful day dedicated to listen (parsimoniously) this box with amazing works by *Boccherini*:

Octet (Divertimento notturno) in G major op.38 No.4, G.470
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra No.10 in D major, G.483
Concerto for Cello & Orchestra No.11 C major, G.573
Symphony in C minor op.41, G.519
Symphony in D minor op.12 No.4, G.506 'La casa del diavolo' :devil:
_Anner Bylsma, Jeanne Lamon & Tafelmusik_
Sonata for Cello & b.c. in B-flat major G.8
Sonata for Cello & b.c. in F major G.9
_Anner Bylsma, Kenneth Slowik, Bob van Asperen_

Just to cite some of them. And I don't even started with the string quintets!










Trivia: I had the opportunity to see the five Stradivarius Palatinos in the Palacio Real, Madrid. But four of them, the traditional string quartet, are decorated and are called _Cuarteto Palatino_ or _Cuarteto Decorado_. I suppose a lot of Boccherini music was played in these.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

I'm triggered to listen also to Elgar,this recording is not as CD available,it's a pity ,it fills me with a kind of homesickness

Chansons de matin
Sospiri never heard it so wonderful


----------



## ELbowe

haziz said:


> I do have fond memories of listening to the World Service both for news, humor (e.g. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) and the occasional music programs, particularly the Proms. This explains some of the nostalgia for the BBC. This was in the late 70s and 80s, when the Proms, Composer of the Month, and other musical programs were a major supplement, indeed the main source, of exposure to classical music, where due to geography it was less available locally. I would listen using a "transistor" radio, to AM relay broadcasts, and shortwave, definitely NOT a HIFI signal.
> 
> Moving to the US 30 years ago, local availability has certainly improved but some of the nostalgia continues.
> 
> I would normally have attended a few summer concerts by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, and the occasional visiting orchestra in Tanglewood, which is the "summer" home of the BSO, that conveniently is 40 minutes from my house. Except that with COVID, even fully vaccinated, I feel uncomfortable doing so, although they are proceeding with the Tanglewood concerts this year.
> Instead I have opted to listen to the Proms this year, which you may have noticed. It certainly rekindles some memories. I did attend 3 concerts of the Proms in person in 2018, when I was visiting London for a week, including luckily the last night. Ironically one of the Proms concerts I attended in London was by my "local" Boston Symphony Orchestra!


*Well said!! The BBC and Radio Luxemburg (American Forces Network) post-war were some of my first memories of anything and in particular radio. Accordingly, I have been a massive supporter of BBC all my life and when I read regularly in the Guardian of cuts to the service it gravely concerns me. Radio "3" and "4" are the most informative/entertainment media available from any source in my opinion. Moving to Canada I sincerely missed BBC (radio) for many decades, TV was never my thing. But then the internet arrived and technology improved which now allows me when I get up in the morning to connect to BBC and begin with "Breakfast" albeit 8 hours late, I offer sincere thanks for BBC and its availability over the Internet. I owe it a good deal as my initial exposure to classical music, Tony Hancock and The Goons! Our CBC was framed on BBC and was excellent listening for decades but alas it is now just a pale and faded shadow of its former self. *


----------



## JohnP

Katchen/Boult in Dohnanyi's Variations on a Nursery Song.... 
Kapell/Reiner in Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of my absolute biggest heroes <3 Both mr. Russell and Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

The Kreutzer and the Ravel sonata (both phenomenal performances) from this disk, one of Kopatchinskaja's first recordings.



















------------------

I assume that Kopatchinskaja and Say had been aware of this fine disc when they recorded theirs? Interesting as a historical document but also a very fine recital in sound that is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this set:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
Tatarstan National SO
Sladkovsky*


----------



## Itullian

Symphonie Fantastique from this amazing set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8.*

Comparing these two.


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> Katchen/Boult in Dohnanyi's Variations on a Nursery Song....
> Kapell/Reiner in Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini....
> 
> View attachment 157857
> 
> 
> View attachment 157858


ooh, ooh....:lol: That Kapell Rach Pag is out of this world, even with the ancient recording. Never heard another that has the fizz, the clarity (if those go together) of what he does. With happy Fritz at the helm of the (I think) Robin Hood Dell orchestra , makes me think to pull this out of that big box of Kapell's RCA recordings that is indispensable in remembering this great young pianist.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130
Guarneri Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I had 24 minutes to fill; just perfect for Webern's Five Movements/Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 5/Op. 6









Pierre Boulez and the Berlin Philharmonic, doing Webern proud.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Panufnik
Autumn Music
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra
Lukasz Borowicz*










_Autumn Music_ was written in memory of a friend who passed away and the music reflects this all too eerily, but beautifully. Even if I didn't know what the inspiration of the work was, I'd still say that this music represents the feeling of perhaps someone in their last days clinging onto life only for it to finally slip out of their grasp. A touching work that I think would be fitting in a program of memorial or funeral works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
In the Woods
Shin-ichi Fukuda, guitar*


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Feck, yes! This is outstanding!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Elgar*
> 
> I'm triggered to listen also to Elgar,this recording is not as CD available,it's a pity ,it fills me with a kind of homesickness
> 
> Chansons de matin
> Sospiri never heard it so wonderful


Barenboim is one of the best Elgar interpreters out there, if not the best. Much is made of British conductors having a special way - Barenboim shows that even as an Argentinian/Israeli/German/Bengali/Samoan/Mexican/Congolese/Vietnamese citizen, he has a total grasp of the idiom .....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

HenryPenfold said:


> Barenboim shows that even as an Argentinian/Israeli/German/Bengali/Samoan/Mexican/Congolese/Vietnamese citizen, he has a total grasp of the idiom .....


Elgar is nothing if not universal


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157863


*Robert Schumann*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2003


----------



## haziz

Playlist for today. Earlier today I was doing some tasks with the music playing in the background.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_










*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12* (arranged for String Orchestra)
_Camerata Nordica - Tonnesen_










*Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker *(complete ballet music)
_Kirov Orchestra - Gergiev_










*Prokofiev: Cinderella* (ballet highlights)
_Cleveland Orchestra - Ashkenazy_










*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3* 'Scottish'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## starthrower

No.1 in F, Op.18; No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.131


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
Symphony No. 3, Op. 27, "Song of the Night"
Wiesław Ochman, tenor
Polish National RSO
Jerzy Semkow*










Stunning performance of a gorgeous work.


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Barenboim is one of the best Elgar interpreters out there, if not the best. Much is made of British conductors having a special way - Barenboim shows that even as an Argentinian/Israeli/German/Bengali/Samoan/Mexican/Congolese/Vietnamese citizen, he has a total grasp of the idiom .....


I'm really glad to read this,it is exactly how I feel.I'm not a big Barenboim fan but his Elgar is wonderful,it has a feeling of being just right,you can feel his love for the music.The English Chamber Orchestra plays it with great empathy.
Alas,the recording is not released on CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Mass
Columbia Symphony Winds and Brass, Columbia Chamber Ensemble, Adrienne Albert (contralto), Linda Anderson (soprano)
Gregg Smith Singers
Robert Craft*


----------



## 13hm13

Orchestra Of The 18th Century, Frans Brüggen, Mozart*, Beethoven* ‎- Symphony No.40 / Symphony No.1


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 10 & 15*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 1
Gidon Kremer (violin), Tatjana Grindenko (violin), Yuri Smirnov (harpsichord)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Heinrich Schiff*










I think we're still not quite at that point in history where the brilliance of Schnittke's music has come into light.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 10 & 15*
> _RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


I need to get around to revisiting this cycle. I recall being pretty much underwhelmed by it, but I'll have to see if my opinion has changed at all. In the meantime, I've really been enjoying the newer Sladkovsky/Tatarstan NSO cycle on Melodiya.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata

& other piano music

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Beethoven: Allegretto in C minor,WoO 53
Beethoven: Andante in C major
Beethoven: Bagatelle in C major, WoO56
Beethoven: Bagatelle in C minor, WoO52
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), Op. 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 14 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46/Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55/ The first meeting/The mountain thral/ Sic Norwegen songs

Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano), Palle Knudsen (baritone)
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 29-31 May (Tk11-15) / 25 August (Tk16) 2006
Recording Venue: Malmö Concert Hall, Sweden


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Tannhäuser (Dresden version)

Klaus König (Tannhäuser), Lucia Popp (Elisabeth), Waltraud Meier (Venus), Bernd Weikl (Wolfram), Kurt Moll (Landgraf)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bayerischer Rundfunk
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1985-01-13
Recording Venue: 2-13 January 1985/Herkulessaal, Munch, Bavaria


----------



## Tsaraslondon

from this set.










I've never been that big on Bruckner, so this was a pretty cheap way of collecting all the symphonies in, for the most part, excellent performances.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Chilham

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine

Simon Halsey

Daniel Hope, Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin, Members of the Rundfunkchor Berlin










Strauss II: An Der Schönen Blauen Donau

Seiji Ozawa

Wiener Philharmoniker

Strauss I: Radetzky March

Riccardo Muti

Wiener Philharmoniker

Strauss II: Geschichten Aus Dem Wienerwald

Lorin Maazel

Karl Swoboda, Wiener Philharmoniker










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

Riccardo Chailly

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*

Armonico Tributo

The Parley of Instruments Peter


----------



## Malx

George O said:


>


They look as if they could easily have been in Fotheringay or Fairport Convention in that pic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eleven for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):










Concerto in A-minor for violin, cello and orchestra op.102 (1887):










_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler/Christian Reinhold Köstlin/Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey/Christian Reinhold Köstlin] (bet. 1885-88):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.107 [Texts: Paul Fleming/Carl von Lemcke/Otto Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/Paul Heyse] (bet. 1886-88):
_Zigeunerlieder_ - eleven songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, piano op.103, nos.1-7 and 11 arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Hugo Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] (orig. 1887-88 - arr. 1889):










Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):


----------



## Taggart

Malx said:


> George O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look as if they could easily have been in Fotheringay or Fairport Convention in that pic.
Click to expand...

Don't forget that David Munrow played with Young Tradition (with Christopher Hogwood on drums!).


----------



## Malx

Taggart said:


> Don't forget that David Munrow played with Young Tradition (with Christopher Hogwood on drums!).


They say you learn something new every day - I wasn't aware of that Taggart, thanks for the info.


----------



## Rogerx

Voice Of Hope

Camille Thomas (cello), Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Stéphane Denève

Bellini: Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Mozart: Dalla sua pace (from Don Giovanni)
Purcell: When I am laid in earth (from Dido and Aeneas)
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Say: Cello Concerto 'Never Give Up'
Verdi: Va, pensiero (from Nabucco)
Wagner: Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## haziz

Listening to yesterday's Proms concert on BBC Radio 3:

Live at the BBC Proms: BBC Philharmonic and Ben Gernon with groundbreaking symphonic masterpieces by Beethoven and Haydn. Elisabeth Brauss joins them for Mozart's intimate Piano Concerto No 23 in A (K 488).

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London

Presented by Tom McKinney

*Haydn: Symphony No 103 (Drumroll)
Mozart: Piano Concerto No 23 in A (K 488)*

8.30

Interval: Laura Tunbridge, author of 'Beethoven: A Life in Nine Pieces', looks forward to Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 with Tom McKinney in a discussion about aspects of Beethoven revealed by his writings and by exploring a fundamental but often neglected facet of his music: its wit and playfulness.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*

_BBC Philharmonic
Elisabeth Brauss (piano)
Ben Gernon (conductor)_

Drum roll please! The BBC Philharmonic returns to the Royal Albert Hall for the first time since August 2019 opening their concert of Classical masterpieces with Haydn's exuberant and life-affirming Symphony No 103, a work alert to the taste of Londoners in the 1790s and the 2020s. BBC New Generation Artist Elisabeth Brauss joins them for Mozart's intimate Piano Concerto No 23 (K 488) with its sunny outer movements enclosing a heartbreaking, melancholy adagio. Their concert ends with Beethoven's Fourth Symphony, a work that immediately opens a new chapter in symphonic writing with its dark, searching introduction giving way to an effervescent volcano of energy. Ben Gernon conducts.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yf11


----------



## Malx

This morning three symphonies in what I don't think I'm being harsh in regarding as old school performances.

I don't listen to the Rach' Symphony often these days and frankly my enjoyment of it has diminished over the years. I now find it too lush and sugary sweet at times for my current listening preferences - I do wonder how it would sound in a chamber scale performance if such a thing exists. I will add that I don't think it is Previn's recording that is at fault for my thoughts on the symphony.
The other two symphonies are first rate and as far as traditional performances go I rate both Jochum's Haydn and Bohm's Schubert.

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Andre Previn.*

*Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - LPO, Eugen Jochum.*

*Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Karl Bohm.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel Orchestration)
Leonard Slatkin & Orchestre National de Lyon









I'm really enjoying this recording. I haven't heard a lot from Slatkin but this album makes an excellent impression. I'm enjoying Ravel's orchestration a great deal.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Overtures CD 11

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense
Patrick Peire


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre & Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti

Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## vincula

A beautiful album. Wagner's _Wesendonck-Lieder_ sung by great Christa Ludwig are the real surprise here.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## fbjim

One of those "yeah no way I'm passing up that conductor/composer combo" things


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157874


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, op. 20 nos. 1, 3, and 4

The Lindsays

1998


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Griselda" (Scimone/Apex)
Castello - Selections from "Sonate concertante, Book 2" (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
A. Scarlatti - Concerto grosso in F minor from "Sei Concerti in sette parti" (Biondi/Virgin)
Corelli - Sonata for Trumpet, Oboe, Violin & Continuo (Guttler/Capriccio)
Geminiani - Concerto grosso in D, Op. 3, No. 1 (Biondi/Opus 111)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This morning three symphonies in what I don't think I'm being harsh in regarding as old school performances.
> 
> I don't listen to the Rach' Symphony often these days and frankly my enjoyment of it has diminished over the years. I now find it too lush and sugary sweet at times for my current listening preferences - I do wonder how it would sound in a chamber scale performance if such a thing exists. I will add that I don't think it is Previn's recording that is at fault for my thoughts on the symphony.
> *The other two symphonies are first rate and as far as traditional performances go I rate both Jochum's Haydn and Bohm's Schubert.
> *
> *Rachmaninov, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Andre Previn.*
> 
> *Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - LPO, Eugen Jochum.*
> 
> *Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Berlin PO, Karl Bohm.*


For me the Jochum London Symphonies set is timeless! It has a special feel to it and has been my favourite for this repertoire for some 50 years despite lots of stellar competition.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.3 "Rhenish" & "Manfred" Overture
Paul Kletzki & the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's LvB Op. 130 recordings:



















I'm not feeling the Grosse Fugue works best as a part of this quartet - it makes a fine standalone piece, though - so I only played the Op. 130 from each set (so the Mosaiques recording lacked a finale in my hearing this time around).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Piano Trio No. 3 In F Minor, Op. 65
Smetana Trio*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Charles Bressler (tenor)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Choral Art Society, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Le Roi Des Étoiles (Zvezdolikiy) (1911/2): Sung In Russian

Russian Peasant Songs (1914-17): Sung In Russian

Pater Noster (Otche Nash) (1926): Sung In Russian
Choir - Nederlands KamerkoorConductor - Reinbert de Leeuw

Symphony Of Psalms (1930)

Babel (1944): Cantata For Narrator, Male Chorus And Orchestra

Mass For Mixed Chorus And Double Wind Quintet (1944-48)

Cantata (1951/2): For Soprano, Tenor, Female Chorus And A Small Instrumental Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 1 with Ozawa in Japan. I don't think I've heard his Boston recording but this is pretty good.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Mahler 1 with Ozawa in Japan. I don't think I've heard his Boston recording but this is pretty good.


His Boston recording is pefectly fine but I believe this one to be a couple of rungs higher - just my opinion of course and it is a while since I heard either.


----------



## Malx

I've listened to my seven different recordings of Beethovens Op 130 over the last few days for the string quartet thread but decided to return to this recording as I was perhaps a little distracted when listening yesterday.

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 13 Op 130 - Belcea Quartet.*










*ETA* - I have just realised I have two more sets of the quartets on my hard drive which I will try and sample later in the week.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Estancia, Op. 8
Luis Gaeta, bass-baritone
London Symphony Orchestra
Gisele Ben-Dor*










A work that should be a part of the mainstream repertoire. Sizzling performance, too.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D 200
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

Quite wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Sonatas for various instruments*

This is from EMI's Complete Poulenc set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part twelve for late afternoon and early evening.

_Fest und Gedenksprüche_ [_Festival and Commemoration Sentences_] - three motets for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1889):
_Drei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 [Texts: _Psalm LXIX_/anon./Paul Eber](1889):










Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in A-minor op.114 (1891):










String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):










_(21) Ungarische Tänze_ for piano duet WoO1, arr. for orchestra by Johannes Brahms/Antonín Dvořák/Albert Parlow/Iván Fischer/Robert Schollum/Frigyes Hidas (orig. 1858-68 and 1880):


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130
Tokyo String Quartet

Since it's this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, Beethoven Op. 130 is getting really a lot of airtime around here, and rightly so. I myself am not doing a big multiple-recording overview, but I wanted to revisit this one, one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ancerl's Stravinsky always pleases me. This is a great record










And now I have just started the Mass from this record but won't have time today for the Cantata and Les Noces (both of which I know are excellent).


----------



## fbjim

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D 200
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber
> 
> Quite wonderful!


I remember someone on another board saying his Freischutz was "one of the best recordings of anything, ever". I'm not sure I'd go that far but it's certainly a great one.


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F Minor, Op. 57
Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Malx

Decided to give the second Mahler disc that was added to my collection approximately 30 years ago a spin. At that time I tended to rely on the Penguin and Gramophone guides as my knowledge of different recordings, orchestras and conductors was virtually non-existent. This recording was given high praise in the Penguin Guide IIRC - they weren't wrong a fine performance, still a favourite.

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## haziz

elgars ghost said:


> Johannes Brahms - various works part twelve for late afternoon and early evening.
> 
> .................
> 
> _(21) Ungarische Tänze_ for piano duet WoO1, arr. for orchestra by Johannes Brahms/Antonín Dvořák/Albert Parlow/Iván Fischer/Robert Schollum/Frigyes Hidas (orig. 1858-68 and 1880):


Brahms' Hungarian Dances are a riot! I prefer Istvan Bogar's recording with the Budapest Symphony Orchestra on Naxos, but Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra are always great in this repertoire and this recording is a real contender. I love them both!


----------



## Malx

Concluding todays listening with more Mahler from Barbirolli this time as accompanist. This is fabulous singing with sensitive support from the orchestra.

*Mahler, Five Rückert-Lieder - Dame Janet Baker, Hallé Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

haziz said:


> Brahms' Hungarian Dances are a riot! I prefer Istvan Bogar's recording with the Budapest Symphony Orchestra on Naxos, but Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra are always great in this repertoire and this recording is a real contender. I love them both!


Yes, I can even imagine the man himself having a little dance to himself, cigar in smiling mouth, when the Magyar Mood took him. :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting these SQs again, but this time in the order they came released:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 6, 1 & 17
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## atsizat

There was a better record for this second movement of Vivaldi (RV-334) in the past which I used to listen to in 2016 but it was removed from Youtube.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart string quintets
Juilliard quartet plus one.
Great set and sound


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler 1 - Bernstein


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: Symphony No.9
Sergiu Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic *

A recording of a televised broadcast via YouTube.

I really enjoyed this performance, a beautiful performance of a piece I tend to avoid. I think I overdosed on the work at some point plus the Largo reminds me of a Yorkshire-set bread advertisement on UK TV (Hovis of memory serves).

I even enjoyed the Largo in this performance. I do like the piece and I have to admit that having not heard the piece for a long time allowed me to appreciate more this time around. The orchestra sounds fantastic and unlike some conductors whose mannerisms can be annoying, I'm not irritated when the camera lingers on Celibidache.

It's a satisfying and rewarding performance and I won't leave it as long between listens to this particular Symphony next time. It is a good contrasting performance to the Dvorak Ninths I usually listened to by Neumann and Fricsay.


----------



## senza sordino

Walton Five Bagatelles; Maxwell Davies Farewell to Stromness; Rawsthorne Elegy; Berkeley Sonatina for Guitar; Berkeley Theme and Variations for Guitar; Berkeley Four Pieces for Guitar; Bennett Five Impromptus. A nice way to start the day.









Finzi, Bax, Bliss, Stanford and Moeran Cello Concerti. Very nice









Finzi In Years Defeated, Prelude, Romance, Violin Concerto. A new purchase. Give me a few more listens to give more feedback









Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for Cello and Orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith. A nice disk, very enjoyable music









Coates The Merrymakers, The Jester at the Wedding, Dancing Nights, Ballad, Two Symphonic Rhapsodies, By the Sleepy Lagoon, London. Another new disk. Jolly nice music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my traversal of Schnittke's symphonies (among other works):



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfred Schnittke's Symphony No 2 is based on the composer's personal experience in the Austrian collegiate church of St. Florian, which he visited during a trip with friends to the Lockenhaus Chamber Music Festival in 1977. Schnittke describes this experience and his symphony's origin and conception as follows:

"We reached St. Florian at dusk, when Bruckner's grave was already closed. The cold, dark baroque church had something mysterious about it. Somewhere in the church a small choir was singing the evening mass: a 'Missa invisibilis'. On entering the church, each of us went in a different direction - to let the cold and powerful size of the building affect each of us alone.

A year later, I received a commission from the BBC Symphony Orchestra for a concert programme which was to be conducted by Gennadij Roshdestvensky. First of all my thoughts turned to a piano concerto; Roshdestvensky however put it to me that I should compose a work dedicated to Bruckner. As I had no ideas on this subject, Roshdestvensky said: 'How about something connected with St. Florian?' That was precisely the right answer. I immediately thought of an 'invisible mass' - a symphony against a choral background.

The movements of the Symphony No 2 follow the traditional order of the mass, and in the choral sections liturgical melodies are quoted. Can a form that ends with the words 'Dona nobis pacem' - give us peace - ever be surpassed?

All the harmony in this symphony is constructed according to the principle of a cross, as too is the form. How, though, can one build up a chord according to the principle of a cross? In this case it results in two chords intermingling; they are not symmetrical, but their intermingling produces a symmetry against which a horizontal motion reacts, so that visually, on the page of the score, a cross appears. I have pursued this thoroughly. It was very important for me to find such a principle of construction, especially for the Credo.

This symphony may at the same time be a mass, but there is less of the mass than of the symphony about it, because the elements which refer to the mass are mostly confined to the beginnings of the movements. A Gregorian hymn is quoted (or two, or one in canon with itself), and then orchestral material is added which is mostly independent and has nothing to do with the chorales - but which is an extension of the chorale. In the process everything vertical is strictly controlled. Everything must accord with the principle of the cross."

[Article taken from Universal Edition]


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Decided to give the second Mahler disc that was added to my collection approximately 30 years ago a spin. At that time I tended to rely on the Penguin and Gramophone guides as my knowledge of different recordings, orchestras and conductors was virtually non-existent. This recording was given high praise in the Penguin Guide IIRC - they weren't wrong a fine performance, still a favourite.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 5 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


I estimate that I added that CD to my collection 27 years ago!

A cherished disc.


----------



## fbjim

Much better known for his concertos and operas but it's nice to hear Symphony no. 2 recorded so well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is nice up until the fugue in the last movement, which sounds like the Baby Elephant Walk.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the Schnittke symphonies:



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Life and work come together in a particularly disturbing way in Alfred Schnittke's Sixth Symphony. Schnittke wrote the work in 1992, after sustained his second major stroke; he suffered his first in 1985, would suffer another in 1994, and, eventually, a fourth in 1998 would take the composer's life. While Schnittke's debilitation was constant and cruel, his fortitude was more astonishing, and his post-1985 "late period" bore a tremendous spring of new music: 3 operas, 4 symphonies, 6 concerti, and many smaller works.

Platitudes abounded of Schnittke's "race against death," and surely Schnittke's last efforts, the Sixth among them, carry a certain heroic. But what renders these late works most poignant is their relationship to Schnittke's lifelong obsession--with evil, in all its deceitful and destructive mask--and his lifelong method--a direct, unremitting unveiling of that evil.

In works such as the Sixth Symphony, one hears the staggered notation of confessions and confrontations, a relentless "season in hell" unrelieved by even briefest repose. The formal has almost entirely disappeared, the structure feels splintered and shambled, every idea chokes itself into silence. Especially in the Sixth, Schnittke lives without the lyric line, that cumulative, tidal development which had been for centuries the life-support of the symphony; instead, every event begins anew at ground zero. The Sixth Symphony is the sound of Schnittke working in the dark, dammed and damned but equally unwavering.

The first movement, for example, begins with a single incisive chord that quickly spread, diffuses, and balloons in a hair-tearing haze. Every movement from the orchestra, often in groups of only one or two instruments, sounds its own arduous achievement and subsequent exhaustion. A confounding climax near movement's end quakes into muteness before looping back to the beginning. The remaining three movements--a wizened, clownish Presto, an Adagio of lachrymose shards, and an angry, blunt Allegro vivace--make many equal attempts, but remain steadfastly in a still, silent darkness.

This darkness has an incarnation in late Schnittke, in the figure of Faust--in many ways the mythic shadow of Schnittke's fascination and struggle with evil. Faust was for Schnittke a man doomed to irresolution, "at least an 'evil' Christian"; simultaneously, he was (perhaps like the composer) obsessed with acquiring knowledge, feeding an insatiable curiosity. His fable became for Schnittke a moral and aesthetic life-symbol, whether in the guise of Johann Spies's 1557 didactic tract "History of Dr. Johann Fausten, the Well-Known Magician" or Thomas Mann's 1946 novel Doktor Faustus, whose "Faustus" was fictional composer with a polystylistic, anarchic style.

At the Sixth Symphony's composition, Schnittke was indeed orchestrating the first two acts of his Faust opera, a work still uncompleted when the composer died. In many ways, however, the opera's myriad motives, colors, harmonies and gestures contaminate the Sixth Symphony can be heard as a kind of instrumental fantasy upon the opera.

And yet, beneath the more deliberate "themes" of the Symphony lies a disquietingly direct experience of Schnittke's own difficulties. Schnittke once remarked that he wanted the Sixth to convey the sound of a struggle with concentration, a sonic transcript of mental confusion and fatigue-hence the countless grand pauses for full orchestra and the stuttering attempts to repeat even the homeliest musical ideas. In a strange way, this is the sound of "bad" music, the very stuff that bespeaks musical failure. But expression as direct as Schnittke's Sixth often has little to do with the well-made. It inhabits a second-level eloquence, that eloquence that comes from an almost complete lack of words.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
_Anima Eterna - Immerseel_


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Pocahontas_, _The Minotaur_ (complete ballets)
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

These early, Stravinskian, very approachable works by Carter are hugely recommendable, especially in such emotionally committed and superbly well-executed performances, as here. BMOP is an excellent, top-tier quality ensemble, and it's hard to imagine how these performances could be surpassed.

Fans of mid-20th c. American music: don't let this album pass you by!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## George O

Con amore

Pieces by Fritz Kreisler, Ede Poldini, Henri Wieniawski, Edward Elgar, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Ottokar Novacek, Claude Debussy, Frederic Chopin, Francois-Joseph Gossec, Cecile Chaminade, Camille Saint-Saens, and Johannes Brahms

Kyung Wha Chung, violin
Phillip Moll, piano

On London (New York, New York; manufactured in Holland), from 1987


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 111
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

Though harshly panned by the likes of David Hurwitz, this disc has grown to be one of my favorites of either symphony. If you read the Hurwitz review (not necessarily recommended), and listen to this recording, it is then very, very difficult to discern how what he wrote matches what you're hearing, which is fantastic Prokofiev! I like this recording because Oramo never seems to forget Prokofiev's deep roots in ballet, rhythm and dance without coming across as lightened or losing the lyrical side. Tempi are brisk but not unduly so.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor (Live recording, 1983)
LPO
Tennstedt*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) , Hester Dickson, Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge

with Malcolm Martineau

Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Der Schmied Op. 19/4
Brahms: Meine Liebe ist grün, Op. 63 No. 5
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op. 105 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Brahms: Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen Op. 96/2
Schumann: Familien-Gemälde, Op. 34 No. 4
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Schumann: Hoch, hoch sind die Berge, Op. 138, No. 8 (from Spanische Liebeslieder)
Schumann: Ich bin dein Baum, Op. 101 No. 3
Schumann: Ich denke dein, Op. 78, No. 3
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: So wahr die Sonne scheinet, Op. 37, No. 12


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
Symphony No. 3
Berliners
Henze*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Schubert*

Symphony No. 8 in B Minor "Unfinished"

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

The Strauss Family: Waltzes, Polkas & Overtures

Johann Strauss Orchestra of Vienna

Willi Boskovsky

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 3 & 4 pianos

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

James King (tenor), Hans Hotter (bass (vocal)), Vera Schlosser (soprano), Régine Crespin (soprano), Gottlob Frick (bass (vocal)), Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Claudia Hellmann (mezzo-soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Ernst Wiemann (bass (vocal)), Berit Lindholm (soprano), Marilyn Tyler (soprano), Vera Little (mezzo-soprano), Helga Dernesch (soprano), Helen Watts (contralto), Brigitte Fassbaender (contralto)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1965-11
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 111
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo
> 
> Though harshly panned by the likes of David Hurwitz, this disc has grown to be one of my favorites of either symphony. If you read the Hurwitz review (not necessarily recommended), and listen to this recording, it is then very, very difficult to discern how what he wrote matches what you're hearing, which is fantastic Prokofiev! I like this recording because Oramo never seems to forget Prokofiev's deep roots in ballet, rhythm and dance without coming across as lightened or losing the lyrical side. Tempi are brisk but not unduly so.


I very much agree - it is a great disc. Hurwitz sometimes seems like a reliable guide to the opposite of what I will hear. I could almost go for what he hates and know I am going to love it!


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I estimate that I added that CD to my collection 27 years ago!
> 
> A cherished disc.


Barbirolli's Mahler 5? I had it as an LP 50 years ago. My first Mahler and one that took me some time to follow because I never seemed to hear any other Mahler recording that I liked as much.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part thirteen of thirteen for late morning and early afternoon.

Brahms sadly succumbed to illness aged 63 after a lifetime of usually excellent health, but there is some consolation in that he departed from this world with his creative powers unimpaired. Brahms was alleged to have said seven years before his death that he was seriously thinking about giving up composition directly after his second string quintet (op.111) as he liked the idea of a carefree and indolent retirement - I'm glad he changed his mind and composed more music but it is a pity that a longer life-span was denied him.

_Sieben Fantasien_ for piano op.116 (1892):
_Drei Intermezzi_ for piano op.117 (1892):
_Sechs Klavierstücke_ for piano op.118 (1893):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano op.119 (1893):










Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):










_Vier ernste Gesänge_ [_Four Serious Songs_] for bass/baritone and piano op.121 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1896):










_(11) Choral-Vorspiele_ for organ op.post.122 (1896):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Working my way through the Bruckner symphonies. Today it's the turn of the second.


----------



## Chilham

Delius: Brigg Fair

Sir Andrew Davis

Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Dufay: Secular Songs

Peter Davis & Timothy Davies

The Medieval Ensemble Of London


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3* 'Singuliere'
_Malmo Symphony Orchestra - Sixten Ehrling_


----------



## haziz

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1*
_Singapore Symphony Orchestra - Choo Hoey_


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Delius: Brigg Fair
> 
> Sir Andrew Davis
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dufay: Secular Songs
> 
> Peter Davis & Timothy Davies
> 
> The Medieval Ensemble Of London


I'm glad to see the Dufay Secular songs,the Delius is also fine.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Bach, J S: Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev: Islamey* (orchestrated)
_Singapore SO - Lan Shui_


----------



## Malx

This months BBC MM cover disc is a cracker.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - BBC Scottish SO, Thomas Dausgaard*

An excellent live performance from February 2019.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This months BBC MM cover disc is a cracker.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 1 - BBC Scottish SO, Thomas Dausgaard*
> 
> An excellent live performance from February 2019.
> 
> View attachment 157896


Oh dear. You keep posting these records that come as freebies with the BBC Music Magazine and interest me a lot. I may have to subscribe just so as not to miss them.


----------



## Guest

Hindemith, String Trio No 1. Trio Zimmerman, BIS










An interesting work, in vaguely Neo-Baroque style, from relatively early in Hindemith's career when he was a bit of a radical. Contrapuntal character throughout, lively opening toccata, sensuous slow movement, pizzicato scherzo-ish movement and a fugal finale which alternates between fast and slow material. Fine performance and recording. Thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Oh dear. You keep posting these records that come as freebies with the BBC Music Magazine and interest me a lot. I may have to subscribe just so as not to miss them.


I don't subscribe - when I did so many disc cases were damaged on arrival I got frustrated (that was a lot of years ago and may have changed). I now get down to the local WH Smiths and buy a copy on the day it comes out (an advantage of being retired).
Most of the discs are very good, some not so much, and some are top drawer. 
I am happy to hear live performances as I reckon I have plenty of studio recordings of most of the repertoire I'm interested in - live recordings are often more individual and of greater interest to me now. 
A personal thing I guess.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Symphonia domestica

Tod und Verklärung

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Lorin Maazel


----------



## Flamme

Live at BBC Proms: RPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko with Japanese violinist Sayaka Shoji in Respighi's vivacious Concerto gregoriano.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Martin Handley

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
c.7.45pm
Respighi: Concerto gregoriano

c.8.15pm
Live Interval: Historian Diarmaid MacCulloch discusses the role of music in the Reformation and how the English tradition differs from the Continental.

c.8.40
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, 'Reformation'

Sayaka Shoji, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

Conductor Vasily Petrenko appears for the first time at the Proms in his new role as Music Director of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. They are joined by Japanese violinist Sayaka Shoji for Respighi's Concerto gregoriano - a spiritual serenade in which the soloist becomes a wordless cantor, whose plainsong-inspired melodies soar over the orchestra. Two more tributes to the musical past complete the programme: Vaughan Williams's haunting Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis takes inspiration from Tudor polyphony, while Mendelssohn's youthful 'Reformation' Symphony climaxes in Martin Luther's stirring chorale 'A mighty fortress is our God'.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yfdb


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35, / Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157898


*George Frideric Handel*

Agrippina

Ol Pomo d'Oro
Maxim Emelyanychev

2020


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35, / Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'
> 
> Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet


Wonderful Scheherazade, performed with wit and sparkle, rather than Wagnerian weight.


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Concert Overture: Melpomene (Serebrier/Reference)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto #2 (Tanyel/Hyperion)*


----------



## Chilham

Bourdon said:


> I'm glad to see the Dufay Secular songs,the Delius is also fine.


The Dufay will keep me busy most of the day! Very enjoyable.


----------



## Taplow

Trying to get some insipration to put in some serious practice.

Bruch: Violin Concerto in G minor, Op. 26
Maxim Vengerov - Kurt Masur: Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra
Teldec: 4509-90875-2


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> The Dufay will keep me busy most of the day! Very enjoyable.


This is one of my dearest songs of all times,I have also a recording with the Hilliard which is also very fine,that one I can't find on you tube.


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Eine Alpinsifonie Op 64 - Vienna PO, Christian Thielemann.*

A conductor who gets a fair bit of stick, in some ways like Sir Simon. I'm not sure why, or perhaps I just can't tell why - am I unable to hear the faults? 
I must say whilst this recording doesn't displace Haitink, Jansons or Karajan in my affections I find it very enjoyable and well recorded to boot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - String Quartets Nos.13 & 14
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## fbjim

Enjoyed this even more than Silver Apples, remarkably. There's a few electronic/chamber works I need to get into as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Five Hungarian Folksongs, Sz 101, BB 108
Júlia Hamari, mezzo-soprano
Hungarian State Orchestra
András Kórodi*










Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D 417 "Tragic"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

This might be the highlight of this fantastic, highly characterized set, which by the way uses the 1978 revised Deutsch catalog numbering, so No. 7 is the B minor "Unfinished" and No. 8 is the "Great" C major.


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Järvi.*

We are blessed with a multitude of very good Nielsen Symphony recordings these days and this is one - a very enjoyable listen.

I have the recording in the box below which I bought on a whim because the price was irresistible - got it for £14.90 incl postage.
The box lid has a marginal tear which doesn't affect its function and all the discs are mint - I notice the new price on 'zon today to be £84.00 or £72.32 at Presto - as you can imagine there is an element of duplication but it still remains a great buy.

Nice when you get a bargain isn't it


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
Violin Sonata, Op. 64
Stéphanie Moraly, violin
Romain David, piano*


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D 417 "Tragic"
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> This might be the highlight of this fantastic, highly characterized set, which by the way uses new the 1978 revised Deutsch catalog numbering, so No. 7 is the B minor "Unfinished" and No. 8 is the "Great" C major.


The 4th was the highlight of his earlier set as well. But IMO this set is the better of the two.


----------



## Enthusiast

A regular drip drip drip of praise for this in this forum eventually led to my tracking it down. That was more than a year ago and I have not regretted my purchase even though I have far too many Mahler 2s.


----------



## fbjim

more-ton subotnick










a chamber music/synthesizer mix in a that's absolutely hitting the spot. maybe i'm just a big sucker for synth glissandos


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Klangbeschreibung III_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen

Wolfgang Rihm's fierce imagination and bountiful compositional skill rarely fail to impress and intrigue me. This nearly indescribable and indescribably amazing orchestra piece from 1987 is no exception. "Every sound: a sculpture of itself." In lesser hands, these words might come across as twaddle, but the result here is an imposing, awe-inspiring musical edifice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:










Pure magic!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> A regular drip drip drip of praise for this in this forum eventually led to my tracking it down. That was more than a year ago and I have not regretted my purchase even though I have far too many Mahler 2s.


I'm not sure you can have 'too many' Mahler 2's - I'm less certain if I'll have enough time to listen to them all as often as I'd like, but having a wide choice is heartwarming.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Humoreske
Kinderszenen
Kreisleriana


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> I'm not sure you can have 'too many' Mahler 2's - I'm less certain if I'll have enough time to listen to them all as often as I'd like, but having a wide choice is heartwarming.


I think the first time I "met" with you - it was back in the day of the Amazon forum - was in comparing notes on different Mahler 2s, Malx. Even back then it seemed you needed to hear them all! I caught that bug from you. But I do find that there are six or seven (or maybe eight ) that are especially good and I could be happy with only those ... but getting to them involved listening to many more.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yfcw








Gerogia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - another pick of the finest musical responses to Shakespeare's play Hamlet.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Four Grosse Fugues back to back! The ABQ and the Belcea caught my attention particularly.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 20 "First of May"
WDR Rundfunkchor und Sinfonieorchester Köln, Rudolf Barshai

I don't know why I'm listening to this.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 20 "First of May"
> WDR Rundfunkchor und Sinfonieorchester Köln, Rudolf Barshai
> 
> *I don't know why I'm listening to this.*


Would you describe your state of mind ?


----------



## Enthusiast

^ You can always stop!


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> Would you describe your state of mind ?


A Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster would do me good.



Enthusiast said:


> ^ You can always stop!


Having realized I remembered almost none of Shostakovich's Third, I decided to give it another go.

Unlike the First, it sounds rather like a student composition, albeit one from a tremendously talented student, one with a hugely promising future. So, I don't hate it, and a lot of it intrigues me. Some sections are quite poor, others are truly inspired. It's a bit of a mess in the end...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shostakovich’s 3rd symphony always felt like a propaganda piece than something that is musically substantial. Out of the early three symphonies, I like the 1st and 2nd the best. The 2nd has a bit of that ‘Machine Age’ feel to it a la Prokofiev’s 2nd that I find rather intriguing.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

FYI there is a huge sale going on at Presto Classical right now. I just bought full albums (many of them big compilations) on the Brilliant and Naxos labels by John Field, Darius Milhaud, Michael Nyman, Faure, Shostakovich, Wranitzky, Penderecki all for about 40 bucks.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's violin concerto in a very successful performance.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Now, here's a Soviet-era symphony we can all get behind.

This is a lush, big-boned, strings-dominant Prokofiev Fifth, but it's also incisive and ferocious when it needs to be, and is justly regarded as one of the great Prokofiev recordings, a real triumph.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part one for early evening.

I suppose the early output could be filed under _English Edwardiana_ but there was already enough strength and character in Bridge's work to prevent it from sounding _too_ generic. The real goodies were yet to come, but overall these early works still make their mark - the two larger compositions are from a composer not lacking in confidence and collectively the numerous shorter pieces are entertaining enough, if not exactly essential.

_Pensées Fugitives_ in F-minor for piano H16 (1902):
_Scherzettino_ in G-minor for piano H20 (1902):
_Moderato_ in E-minor for piano H29 (1903):
_Three Sketches_ for piano H68 (1906):










_Serenade_ for violin and piano H23 (1903):
_Romanze_ for violin and piano H45 (1904):
_Norse Legend_ for violin and piano H60 (1905):
_Cradle Song_ for violin and piano H96 (1910):










String Quartet no.1 [_Bologna_] in E-minor H70 (1906):










_Phantasie Trio_ in C-minor for piano, violin and cello H79 (1907):
_Miniatures sets 1-3_ - nine pieces for piano trio H87/H88/H89 (c. 1908):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Beethoven - Symphonies 1 and 3*
*W.A. Hartmann - Symphony No. 4 for string orchestra*
*Dvořák - Serenade for Strings*
*Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Much of my listening this week has been comparing recordings of Beethoven's 13th quartet, but this morning I've found time to digest some of Kubelik's wonderful conducting. He is perhaps my favorite example of a conductor who generally takes the music in a "straight and cool" manner without sacrificing personality or musicality. There are no excesses, but always an impeccable feel for phrasing and nuance, with a love and reverence for the music shining through in every bar. The Eroica is an extremely Klempererian reading that never loses momentum, the Mendelssohn is about the finest version you'll hear, and the Hartmann is highly recommended for fans of late-Romantic/early-modern chromaticism.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
Vladimir Ovchinnikov


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart KV 563, KV 404a - Grumiaux


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Suite from _The Tale of the Stone Flower_
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk

Apparently, I'm now on a Prokofiev kick. I blame Shostakovich.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44
Collard
Royal PO
Previn*










This set of the Saint-Saëns PCs was the first set of these concerti I ever bought and it's still a sentimental favorite and the performances are all exemplary. I definitely prefer this set to the Rogé/Dutoit on Decca, but I wouldn't quite put it up to the standard set by Malikova/Sanderling on Audite (my reference for these works). The 4th PC was always an interesting one for me as I think of it as the darkest one of the cycle. There's a restlessness about it that somehow resonates with me. Make no mistake, though, there's still an elegance and Gallic whimsy about this concerto, but it's a bit more subdued.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Motets
*

The recorded sound tends toward the muddy side, so it wouldn't be my first choice if it weren't my only choice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 3, 8 & 14
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 Herbert Kegel / Rundfunksinfonieorchester Leipzig


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Hector Berlioz *- Overtures & Queen Mab Scherzo
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch. RCA Victor

All recorded in Symphony Hall Boston 1958 - 1961

Thrilling performances, excellent remastered sound.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> *Hector Berlioz *- Overtures & Queen Mab Scherzo
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch. RCA Victor
> 
> All recorded in Symphony Hall Boston 1958 - 1961
> 
> Thrilling performances, excellent remastered sound.


Absolutely! Rarely, if ever, equaled.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday:

*Kodály
Theatre Overture
Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Doráti*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Schubert*

Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein

Such a charming work! Bernstein's Schubert is not discussed as much as some of his other recordings, but these are great performances.









*William Walton*

Symphony No. 2
Portsmouth Point, overture
Scapino, comedy overture

*Constant Lambert*

The Rio Grande, Secular Cantata for alto soloist, mixed chorus, piano, brass, strings, and percussion

Jean Temperley, mezzo soprano
Cristina Ortiz, piano
London Madrigal Singers
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn

I am unfamiliar with these works, but this disc made me want to hear more, particularly of Walton!


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 4* 'Sinfonie Naïve'
_Malmo Symphony Orchestra - Sixten Ehrling_


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner ‧ Staatskapelle Berlin ‧ Otmar Suitner ‎- Sinfonie Nr. 8 C-Moll


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Harrison
Symphony No. 2 "Elegiac"
American Composers Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies*


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1972)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157917


*Charles Gounod*

Faust

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1991, reissued 2009


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4* 'Italian'
_LSO - Abbado_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## 13hm13

Talk by Deryck Cooke on the original 1887 version of Bruckner's 8th Symphony.

BBC Radio 3 production, 2 Sept. 1973


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Hamlet, Op. 116a
Belgian RSO
Serebrier*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday:

*Kodály
Summer Evening
Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Doráti*


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Strauss, R: Romance for cello and piano in F Major, AV 75
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Saygun
Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 71
Gulsin Onay, piano
Bilkent Symphony Orchestra
Howard Griffiths*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Landkjenning Op. 31/: Sigurd Jorsalfar Op. 22/Olav Trygvason Op. 50/Neupert: Studier, Op.26: I. Andantino (arr. E. Grieg for orchestra as Resignation)

Malmo Chamber Choir, Lunds Studentsångare, Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 26 May 2009
Recording Venue: Malmo Concert Hall, Sweden


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Lilian Watson, Delia Wallis

Finchley Children's Music Group, LSO, Andre Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Idomeneo, K366

Plácido Domingo (Idomeneo), Cecilia Bartoli (Idamante), Heidi Grant Murphy (Ilia), Carol Vaness (Elettra), Thomas Hampson (Arbace), Frank Lopardo (Gran Sacerdote), Bryn Terfel (La Voce)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus, James Levine


----------



## Chilham

It seems I have a little listening to do before I can play Art Rock's new game:










Busoni: Piano Concerto in C Major

Sakari Oramo

Kirill Gerstein, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain"

Andrew Litton

Dallas Symphony Orchestra










Roussel: Festin de l'araignée

Yan Pascal Tortelier

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

Then my planned listening for today:










Strozzi: Arie Op. 8 No. 6: "Che si può fare"

Francesco Corti

Emöke Baráth, Il Pomo d'Oro










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9

Carlo Maria Giulini

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part two for either side of the grocery run.

I rarely bother with online videos due to their propensity for ravenously eating their way through my modest monthly data allowance but _The Sea_ is the most significant orchestral composition by Bridge which, to my shame, I do not have on disc yet - it deserves to be heard.

_The Sea_ - suite for orchestra H100 (1910-11):






_Phantasie Quartet_ in F-sharp minor for violin, viola, cello and piano H94 (1910):
String Quartet no.2 in G-minor H115 (1914-15):










_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117 (1915):










_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117, arr. for piano (orig. and arr. 1915):










_Summer_ - symphonic poem for orchestra H117 (1914-15):
Sonata in D-minor for cello and piano H125 (1913-17):


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> It seems I have a little listening to do before I can play Art Rock's new game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busoni: Piano Concerto in C Major
> 
> Sakari Oramo
> 
> Kirill Gerstein, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra
> 
> ................................................


I would hardly describe listening to the Busoni concerto as a "little" listening! That work needs to go on a serious diet!

While prepping for ArtRock's game take a listen to Kalinnikov's first symphony. Gorgeous!


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: String Quartet No. 2*
_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

Galilei, V: Contrapunto Secondo di BM
Gregorian Chant: Spem in alium
Striggio: Altr'io che queste spighe
Striggio: Caro dolce ben mio
Striggio: D'ogni gratia et d'amor
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Striggio: Fuggi, spene mia
Striggio: Mass in 40 Parts (Missa Ecco si Beato Giorno)
Striggio: Misero ohime
Striggio: O de la bella Etruria
Striggio: O giovenil ardire
Tallis: Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> I would hardly describe listening to the Busoni concerto as a "little" listening! That work needs to go on a serious diet!...


:lol:

I did enjoy it though. I'm not usually a massive fan of either piano concertos or live recordings, but this was very good. If it were shorter or I didn't have so much else to get to today, I'd give it a second listen.



haziz said:


> ... While prepping for ArtRock's game take a listen to Kalinnikov's first symphony. Gorgeous!


Thanks for the tip. I think Art Rock's new game is going to be a time-challenge for me. Kalinnikov isn't part of my intended listening like the Busoni, Hovhaness and Roussel. I'll look it up of YouTube.


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

Sinfonietta
Russian Funeral
Suite on English Folk Tunes
Matinées musicales
Soirées musicales
Rossini Suite


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A Bruckner symphony a day. Today it's the turn of the 3rd, one of the few I had in my LP days, though in the Jochum version.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 & American Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robin Ticciati


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Symphony #4 - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


Beethoven - Symphony #7 - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

What a glorious Beethoven cycle from Szell and the Clevelanders.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Charles Ives* - Three Places In New England (Orchestral Set No.1)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas. Deutsche Grammophon - _18mins 30 secs

_I have had this CD in my collection for approaching 30 years and I never tire of MTT's 3 Places in New England.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden


----------



## Enthusiast

A Mozart feast - home cooked.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157925


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Orchestral Suites

Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Boston Baroque
Martin Pearlman

2004


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Hindemith at the end of his life, what beautiful and moving music, even at its most _adventurous_ and complex moments. Genius


----------



## Vasks

_Roger that!_

*Sessions - Symphony #5 (Badea/New World)
Sessions - Symphony #9 (Davies/Argo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rangström
Symphony No. 4 in D Minor "Invocatio"
Mark Fahlsjö, organ
Norrköpings Symfoniorkester
Michail Jurowski*


----------



## Enthusiast

Big chamber music. The first and second piano quartets and the first piano trio from this set.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: _Moments musicaux_, D 780
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Four Instruments for chimes, piano, violin, cello
The Barton Workshop
James Fulkerson*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Quintet in A minor, Op. 29
Kremer et. al.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157927


*George Frideric Handel*

Alcina

Il Complesso Barocco
Alan Curtis

2009


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Wow, wow, wow - LOVE this.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Die glückliche Hand_, Op. 18
Siegmund Nimsgern
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

I have a soft spot for this strangely erotic "drama with music." It's more an illumination of Schoenberg's pysche than anything else, but no less interesting for that, and the gorgeously lurid music is incredible.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ending the days' music with an excellent and gentle Birtwistle CD.


----------



## Dimace

In this 1977 (CBS) recording, *Murray & the English Chamber Orchestra perform superbly Mozart's Concerti, No. 21, K. 467, C Major, No. 9, K.271 E Flat.* For Mozart's fans a very nice (bargain) LP.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Symphony No. 10, "Ameríndia"
Nmon Ford-Livene, Carlo Scibelli, Carla Wood
Santa Barbara Choral Society
UCSB Chamber Choir
Donald Brinegar Singers
Santa Barbara Symphony Orchestra
Ben-Dor*










A sprawling work to be sure, but, for me, it's endlessly fascinating and Villa-Lobos always manages to make it all somehow just work. I can't explain it, but the whole piece could be called incoherent and rambling, but, yet, there's an order to this chaos, but the positives outweigh the negatives --- there's just so much color and so many marvelous melodic ideas that I simply can't fault it. One of my favorite symphonies from Villa-Lobos. Ben-Dor and her Californian forces must be commended for this monumental achievement. This is also the world premiere recording of the work. There are three other recordings: one on Harmonia Mundi (I forget the conductor's name at the moment), St. Clair (CPO) and Karabtchevsky (Naxos). Of these three, the Karabtchevsky is my preferred performance --- it's wild and unfettered. But this Ben-Dor performance is still my reference for this symphony.


----------



## Knorf

*Poul Ruders*: _Psalmodies_ for guitar and nine instruments (Guitar Concerto No. 1)
David Starobin
Speculum Musicae, Donald Palma

A terrific and highly inventive guitar concerto, spectacularly played and recorded.










Followed by:

*Frederick Delius*: String Quartet
Fitzwillam String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quartets in C, B flat, C minor*

Lovely playing and a well-engineered recording.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Such a great symphony, and a rightly-considered legendary performance!

ETA: added the Symphony No. 15 in A major, Op. 141, which is sort of cut from the same cloth, albeit with a very different ending.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Messe solonelle* John Eliot Gardiner on Philips









An early work by Berlioz composed when he was abut twenty. If not exactly a masterpiece, there is immense promise here. Many sections were reused / developed for inclusion in the Requiem, one of Berlioz's most characteristic works. Some of the music sounds rather operatic (and rather Italian to my ear). Interesting if uneven- but for a twenty year old it's pretty amazing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton von Webern* - Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op.6 (1910) revised version 1928 - *13mins 40 secs
*The Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi. Decca.

Superb performance, breathtaking sound quality - this is one of the best version out there .........


----------



## johnnysc

Arnold - English & Irish Dances


----------



## HenryPenfold

johnnysc said:


> Arnold - English & Irish Dances
> 
> View attachment 157934


A long-term favourite - only just edged by Bryden Thomson and The Philharmonia on Chandos. Andrew Penny and the Queensland Symphony Orchestra is excellent too. I'm a huge Malcolm Arnold fan and I would strongly recommend the Anthony Meredith/Paul Harris book 'Malcolm Arnold - Rogue Genius: Britain's Most Misunderstood Composer' to anyone who wants to learn more about this troubled man ......


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: Impromptus* Radu Lupu on Decca









I started taking piano lessons at the rather late age of 14, and I am forever thankful that Schubert wrote music that was within my very limited technical grasp (well enough for me to enjoy playing!) These impromptus were works I regularly played.

Of course Radu Lupu plays this music effortlessly!


----------



## Neo Romanza

SQs No. 1 & 2 from this set:


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in B flat & Wanderer Fantasy * Alfred Brendel on Philips









Two contrasting works, performed By Alfred Brendel, a superlative performer in Schubert.

The 'Wanderer Fantasy' is a rather virtuosic work by Schubert's standards - he wasn't a virtuoso pianist!

The piano sonata in B flat is his last. A very spacious work. Many sections of this work give me musical goose-bumps!


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Mahler's 1st - Solti CSO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 29
Collard
Royal PO
Previn*


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's time for something full of hijinks and that's comical, so you know that means...

NP:

*Shostakvoich
Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70
Tatarstan National SO
Sladkovsky*


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Bkeske

Holy smokes, it's been a busy week. 8:00 here, and just finishing work. And have not spun any vinyl for three days. But…..that is finally going to change…just came in the mail today:

Klemperer Conducts Wagner - "Rienzi" - Overture / "Der Fliegende Hollander" - Overture / "Tannhauser" - Overture / "Lohengrin" - Prelude, Act 1 / "Lohengrin" - Prelude, Act 3 / "Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg" - Overture / "Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg" - Dance Of The Apprentices And Entry Of The Masters, Act 3 / "Tristan Und Isolde" - Prelude & Liebestod / "Gotterdammerung" - Siegfried's Funeral March, Act 3. The Philharmonia Orchestra.

Angel 2LP box, date unknown, but believe the early 60's per the label. Originally 1960. UK release.

View attachment 157937


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday

*Brahms
Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Martin Fröst (clarinet), Roland Pöntinen (piano), Torleif Thedéen (cello)*










Absolutely divine! Wow...I might have to revisit this one when it's finished.


----------



## pmsummer

RUE DES JUGLEORS
_Instrumental and Vocal Music from the 12th to the 14th Century_
*Various Anonymous Composers*
Ensemble Anonymus
Claude Bernatchez - director

_Analekta - Fluer de Lys_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Berliners
HvK*










This particular set is Karajan's first Brahms cycle from the 60s and it's only available as vinyl or download, so I went with the download, because I don't collect or have any way of listening to a vinyl record at the moment. I'm hoping this set comes out on CD, but this will have to do in the meantime. Oh and it's excellent so far.


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů/Roussel:

Martinů - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Chamber Soloists, Eduard Fischer conductor

Martinů - Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion. Collegium Musicum Pragense, František Vajnar conductor

Roussel - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, František Vajnar conductor

Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 157938


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Brahms
> Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Berliners
> HvK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular set is Karajan's first Brahms cycle from the 60s and it's only available as vinyl or download, so I went with the download, because I don't collect or have any way of listening to a vinyl record at the moment. I'm hoping this set comes out on CD, but this will have to do in the meantime. Oh and it's excellent so far.


I have the LP box set, and yes, it is excellent. Was just thinking about playing it tonight. I somewhat prefer the Szell/Cleveland set, but at times, also enjoy Karajan's 'take' as well. Two different approaches.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Shostakovich - Violin Sonatas

Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> I have the LP box set, and yes, it is excellent. Was just thinking about playing it tonight. I somewhat prefer the Szell/Cleveland set, but at times, also enjoy Karajan's 'take' as well. Two different approaches.


Yes, I recall Szell being quite good, indeed, but he's usually good in everything he conducts or rather everything I've heard him conduct.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Five Mystical Songs
John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone)
English Chamber Orchestra
Choir of King's College Cambridge
Sir David Willcocks*










One of my favorite works from Vaughan Williams. So much depth of feeling in the writing. Of all the performances I've heard, I'd say this Shirley-Quirk/Willcocks is my personal reference for _Five Mystical Songs_.


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8/Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13/ Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G

Alexandre Kantorow, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two last works for the night:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Brigitte Balleys, mezzo-soprano
Orchestre des Champs Elysées
Herreweghe*

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Sandrine Piau, soprano
Orchestre Victor Hugo
Jean-François Verdier*

















A fine way to close out an evening I must say. Exquisite.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 3

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No. 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 'Kreutzer'


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 3.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos 13-15-17
Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Chilham

Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You

Andris Nelsons

Barbara Hannigan, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra










Farrenc: Symphony No. 3

Johannes Goritzki

North German Radio Symphony, Hannover










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

Simone Young

Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas No 1-2-3-4 & 5
Mozart variations ON Salieri's "Mio Caro Adone"


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*

Composer of the Week
*Jennifer Higdon* (born 1962)
*
The Soundworld of Strings*

Released On: 26 Jul 2021
Available for 18 days

Donald Macleod in conversation with the Pulitzer and three-time Grammy Award-winning American composer *Jennifer Higdon*. Their focus today is writing for strings.

If you were to ask Jennifer Higdon what her biggest musical influence might be, she's more likely to cite Lennon and McCartney than Bach or Beethoven. Born in 1962 in New York, the soundtrack of her childhood was the Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel and Peter Paul and Mary, the Rolling Stones, and reggae. A move to Atlanta, Georgia, and then to a farmhouse in rural Tennessee, added bluegrass and country music. It wasn't until Higdon was in her teens that her musical curiosity directed her towards classical music. Formal studies followed, and she began to compose when she was 21 years old. Coming to classical music later on, has been, according to Higdon, a significant factor in her own musical language. She's now one of the most performed living American composers. Having just completed her second opera and a concerto in the past year, Higdon is much in demand, with commissions on her books that take her right up to 2024.

Recorded at the end of May, speaking to Donald Macleod from Articulate Studios in Philadelphia, USA, in an extended interview Jennifer Higdon gives a fascinating insight into her life and her musical preoccupations. Starting with strings on Monday, they move on to vocal writing, the influence of colour on music, the natural world and writing concertos, an area which has now become something of a speciality.

Today Jennifer Higdon and Donald Macleod discuss her musical roots, her earliest attempts at composition, and how she would find success with her Concerto for Orchestra.

*Dance Card *
No 5 Machina Rockus
Chicago Sinfonietta 
* 
String Poetic*
II: Nocturne arr for cello and piano 
Louise King, cello 
Therese Milanovic, piano
*
String Poetic * 
III: Blue Hills of Mist 
Jennifer Koh, violin 
Reiko Uchida, piano

*Echo dash* 
Hilary Hahn, violin 
Cory Smythe, piano

*Voices*
Pacifica Quartet 
Viola Sonata
II: Declamatory 
Molly Carr, viola 
Charles Abramovic, piano 
*
Concerto for Orchestra *
Second movement 
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 
Robert Spano, conductor

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y551

_I am usually not a fan of most contemporary classical music, and historically have considered myself allergic to most 20th century, let alone 21st century, classical music. I first encountered Higdon's music in a live concert, which included her short orchestral composition "Loco". I was surprised that I actually enjoyed it. My reaction to this program is also positive. Unlike when listening to 19th centrury works, I will sometimes get a bit restless if I listen to an entire 21st century composition, but with her relatively approachable music, and with the fact that they essentially played "chunks" of her music in isolation, this was a thoroughly enjoyable listen. I will listen to the rest of the segments later this week, while they are still available to stream._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Day 4 of my Bruckner symphony traversal.


----------



## Merl

Played these two this morning. Could one of them be a clue to a Sunday's weekly quartet? . Both very good discs, btw.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Quintet in E flat KV 452
Trio in E flat KV 498 "Kegelstatt "
Adagio and Rondo in C KV 617
Piano Quartet in G minor KV 478
Piano Quartet in E flat KV 494


----------



## Baxi

Ernest Moeran

Symphony in G Minor / Rhapsody for piano and orchestra / Overture for a Masque

M. Fingerhut

Ulster Orchestra

Vernon Handley

1987/88


----------



## Mark Dee

Picked these up for 50p each at a local shop... this will help fill the weekend nicely.


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Symphony Nos. 1 & *3*

Insula Orchestra, Laurence Equilbey

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_A Prayer _for mixed choir and orchestra H140 [Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1916-18):










_Heart's Ease_ from _Three Lyrics_ for piano H161, arr. for violin and piano (orig. and arr. 1921):










_Three Improvisations_ for piano left hand H134 (1918):
Piano Sonata H160 (1921-24):










_Enter Spring_ - rhapsody for orchestra H174 (1926-27):










String Quartet no.3 H175 (1925-27):


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra, etc.

François-René Duchable (piano) & Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Finzi* - Dies Natalis
Philip Langridge, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Richard Hickox. Decca.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_LSO - Martinon_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157950


*Edvard Grieg*

Lyric Pieces

Emil Gilels, piano

1974, reissued 1996


----------



## Enthusiast

Gounod and Marriner delight our ears; two classic wind ensemble pieces (Dvorak and Gounod) and two little somethings from Roussel and Celibidache (Petite Suite and Suite in F).


----------



## haziz

Khachaturian: Gayane Suites 1-3
St. Petersburg State SO - Anichanov


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Tannenhauser" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Lalo - Norwegian Rhapsody (Benzi/Forlane)
Sibelius - Two Humoreskes, Op. 87 (Holmes/Koch)
Mortelmans - Morning Mood (Rahbari/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Finzi* - Dies Natalis
> Philip Langridge, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Richard Hickox. Decca.


This disc also has my favourite ever recording of _In terra pax_, which also happens to be my favourite piece of Christmas music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157951


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seasons

Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs

2004, reissued 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Quintet with Maurizio Pollini

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Baxi

Arnold Schoenberg

Pierrot lunaire / Herzgewächse / Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte

Christine Schäfer
David Pittman-Jennings

Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez

July 20, 1998


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6* (first movement)
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Beethoven quartets - Op. 18/2 and Op. 59/3


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15*
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Listened to a bit earlier:

*Ravel
Shéhérazade
Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Nagano*










Now playing before heading off to work:

*Ravel
Jeux d'eau
Queffélec*


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> Listened to a bit earlier:
> 
> *Ravel
> Shéhérazade
> Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> Nagano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now playing before heading off to work:
> 
> *Ravel
> Jeux d'eau
> Queffélec*


Wonderful singer. But I always have a conflict about Sheherezade, I hear a soprano for that. The Greek songs are unbelievably good as songs, my favorite is either Van Dam or a great French song recital by Thomas Allen on Virgin.


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Anonymous and Various Spanish Composers*
La Morra
-Arianna Savall - voice, harp
-Petter Udland Johansen - voice, fiddle
-Corina Marti - flutes, harpsichord, direction
-Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute
-Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
_
Ramée_


----------



## Enthusiast

The Saturday symphony is the 3rd symphony of Louise Farrenc - a fine work that I hadn't heard before. Listening to the second as well (after enjoying the third).


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók - Symphonic Poem "Kossuth" Sz. 75a, Bb 31 (1903) / Scherzo In C Major From Symphony In E Flat Major Dd 68, Bb 25 (1902) / Scherzo For Piano And Orchestra (1901). Magyar Rádió És Televízió Szimfónikus Zenekara. Hungaroton 1971, Hungary release

View attachment 157953


----------



## 13hm13

*Dora Pejačević*

Dora Pejačević
Symphony in F sharp minor, Op. 41

... on ...


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS ET DANCERIES
_French Renaissance Wind Music_
*Desprez - Gombert - Crecquilln - Van Wilder - Willaert - Maillard - Anonymous*
Piffaro: The Renaissance Band
Joan Kimball, Robert Wiemken - directors
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Enthusiast

I think this disc was something of a triumph. Playing the chamber symphonies without conductor is an achievement, I guess, especially when played this well. The Verklarte Nacht is the orchestral version but it's a small orchestra.


----------



## strawa

"Have you ever bought an album for its cover?"
"Oh, please, I'm not that superfi-"










*Auric*: Trio for oboe, clarinet & bassoon; Violin Sonata
_Jean-Louis Capezzali, Michel Lethiec, Laurent Lefèvre; Gérard Poulet, Christian Ivaldi_
*Françaix*: Trio for clarinet, viola & piano; Musique de cour for flute, violin & piano
_Michel Lethiec, Gérard Caussé, Christian Ivaldi; Philippe Bernold, Gérard Poulet, Christian Ivaldi_

But serious: I really appreciate the absolute disregard of Françaix for the musical zeitgeist and his dedication to doing only what he likes and knows how to do - and very well, by the way. It's fun, it's to please, and there is nothing wrong about that.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"*

This occupies a highly favored spot for me among 20th century symphonies, and Ansermet finds the tortured, gritty pathos but also brings out the great shafts of light when they shine through.


----------



## Mark Dee

*Beethoven - Diabelli Variations - Konstantin Scherbakov - Naxos*


----------



## opus55

Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri


----------



## Guest

Hindemith, String Trio No 2, Trio Zimmerman.










The second quartet was written when Hindemith was less of a radical, more of a traditionalist. It is not as defiantly contrapuntal as the first quartet, mixing counterpoint and homophony. A slow first movement, a fast second movement and a final movement which starts with a slow section which leads to a fast conclusion. Vivid playing and skillfully recorded. Enjoyed greatly.


----------



## Baxi

Albert Roussel

Symphony No.3 op.42
Le Festin de l'araignée op.17

Orchestre de Paris
Christoph Eschenbach

2008


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> This disc also has my favourite ever recording of _In terra pax_, which also happens to be my favourite piece of Christmas music.


I plan on listening to the rest of the disc before the night's out .....


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
> _LSO - Martinon_


I need a recommendation for another BORODIN 2 - Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Itullian

Act 1


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I need a recommendation for another BORODIN 2 - Anyone have a suggestion?


It isn't a favourite work of mine but I have Rozhdestvensky with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic and it seems good.


----------



## strawa

HenryPenfold said:


> I need a recommendation for another BORODIN 2 - Anyone have a suggestion?


Kondrashin with Concertgebouw id the one for me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

HenryPenfold said:


> I need a recommendation for another BORODIN 2 - Anyone have a suggestion?


Carlos Kleiber, paired on disc with his father's version. https://static.qobuz.com/images/covers/ta/xh/hp3js2gq5xhta_600.jpg


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3. Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*

I've forgotten how good these are.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Le Festin de l'araignée op.17*

Following Baxi's lead.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*
_Academy of Ancient Music - Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Thanks Enthusiast and strawa for the Borodin 2 recommendations - I don't know either of them, so I look forward to checking them out. :tiphat:


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: The Piano Trios* Beaux Arts Trio on Philips









An all Scubert evening for me, beginning with this double CD set of the Schubert Piano Trios played by The Beaux Arts Trio. Excellent!


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I need a recommendation for another BORODIN 2 - Anyone have a suggestion?


- Ansermet with L' Orchestra de la Suisse Romande - I know you are comfortable with vintage recordings, the sound is superb considering that it was recorded in 1954 and is in fact in stereo, I believe this was Decca's very first stereo release. Superb performance!










- Andrew Davis with the Toronto SO - if you can find it, it was also reissued on Newton, originally issued by Columbia/Sony.










- Ashkenazy with the RPO.










Interestingly the recording I played is by Martinon with the LSO even though he gets no credit on the album cover. I guess he is not enough of a commercial draw to get the appropriate billing on the cover!


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Symphony No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 27
William Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
Command - CC 11006 SD, Command - CC11006SD, Command Classics, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Gatefold, US, 1961.


----------



## haziz




----------



## senza sordino

Another new purchase for me. It's taken me three days to listen to these three disks and six symphonies. Martinů Symphonies 1-6. I am only familiar with the first symphony. It'll take a while before I get to know the others. 









And from my existing collection
Martinů Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke

For Borodin 2, I recommend Gerard Schwarz with the Seattle Symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> - Ansermet with L' Orchestra de la Suisse Romande - I know you are comfortable with vintage recordings, the sound is superb considering that it was recorded in 1954 and is in fact in stereo, I believe this was Decca's very first stereo release. Superb performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andrew Davis with the Toronto SO - if you can find it, it was also reissued on Newton, orininally issued by Columbia/Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ashkenazy with the RPO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly the recording I played is by Martinon with the LSO even though he gets no credit on the album cover. I guess he is not enough of a commercial draw to get the appropriate billing on the cover!


Thanks haziz, all gone on the list along with Schwarz as recommended by bharbeke. I've listened to a few snippets of most of the first recommendations and they are all very good. This is going to be fun, albeit quite long!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: String Quintet in C major* Pavel Haas Quartet on Supraphon









Very good!


----------



## Bkeske

Daniel Barenboim conducts Elgar - Cello Concerto, Op. 85 The Philadelphia Orchestra w/Jacqueline Du Pré & Enigma Variations, Op. 36. London Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1977

View attachment 157963


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*
_Seattle Symphony - Schwarz_


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphonies No. 1&2. Orchestre National De France. Angel 1974

View attachment 157966


----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert:
Piano Sonata #18 in G major D894
Piano Sonata #06 in E minor D566*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Recorded Live 05/02/1978*

CD #16 FROM:*


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: String Quartet No. 2 "Listy důvěrné" ("Intimate Letters")
Juilliard String Quartet

This is Merl's selection for the string quartet listening thread, for the upcoming week, and it's one of my faves.

I'm jumping in with an excellent recording from a non-Czech ensemble. I'll write more about it in the thread, perhaps, but in the least for me it is proof that, no, you don't have to speak Czech to play to this music well. The Juilliards did their homework. In fact, they were deeply committed to this rep, and performed it often.

In the end, this might not be quite my all-time favorite recording, but it is very good nonetheless and offers manifold insights. I've never been tempted to ditch it, and not just because the accompanying Berg is awesome.


----------



## haziz

*Ruth Gipps: Symphony No. 2*
_BBC NOW - Rumon Gamba_

First time listening.


----------



## Bkeske

Siegfried Landau conducts Balakirev - Piano Concerto In E-Flat Major & Lyapunov - Rhapsody On Themes From The Ukraine For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 28. Westfälisches Sinfonieorchester W/Michael Ponti piano. Turnabout 1977

View attachment 157968


----------



## ELbowe

haziz said:


> *Ruth Gipps: Symphony No. 2*
> _BBC NOW - Rumon Gamba_
> 
> First time listening.


Available now on BBC Radio 3 Proms 2021
Ruth Gipps
Symphony No. 2 in B major

Orchestra: City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Conductor: Mirga Gražinytė‐Tyla.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000yfpv


----------



## Bkeske

Erich Leinsdorf conducts Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 In E-Flat, Op. 73 "Emperor". Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Arthur Rubinstein piano. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue, late 60's. Originally 1964

View attachment 157969


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Toccata, BV 287, Elegien, BV 252, Sonatina No. 6, BV 284 & Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C Major, BV B 29 No. 1

Peter Donohoe (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Debussy - La Mer & Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé, Suite No. 2 / Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte (Pavane For A Dead Princess). The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1964. Radio station copy

View attachment 157970


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet

Room-Music


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Xaver Richter

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 29 in G minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 43 in F minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 52 in D major
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 53 in D major 'Trumpet Symphony'
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 56 in D minor


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci / Prologue

Giuseppe Taddei (baritone)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## Chilham

Completing a very enjoyable week of Bruckner, Franck and Smetana:










Bruckner: Mass No. 2 & Te Deum

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Bruckner: Locus Iste

John Elliot Gardiner

Monteverdi Choir

The SQ of the week:










Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"

Pavel Haas Quartet

And transitioning to a couple of weeks of Brahms:










Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Day 5 of my Bruckner journey brings me to Symphony 5, not really a favourite.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Rmathuln said:


> *Schubert:
> Piano Sonata #18 in G major D894
> Piano Sonata #06 in E minor D566*
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano
> Recorded Live 05/02/1978*
> 
> CD #16 FROM:*


OMG, that set looks mouth-watering!
Lucky you.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Études d'exécution transcendante

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer_


----------



## haziz

Rmathuln said:


> *Schubert:
> Piano Sonata #18 in G major D894
> Piano Sonata #06 in E minor D566*
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano
> Recorded Live 05/02/1978*
> 
> CD #16 FROM:*


I am just curious, what is the relationship between KPMG, who are one of the larger financial accounting firms and this Richter box? Are they the issuing authority for that much vaunted "certificate of authenticity"?


----------



## Malx

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Carlos Kleiber, paired on disc with his father's version. https://static.qobuz.com/images/covers/ta/xh/hp3js2gq5xhta_600.jpg


Plus one ......


----------



## Rmathuln

haziz said:


> I am just curious, what is the relationship between KPMG, who are one of the larger financial accounting firms and this Richter box? Are they the issuing authority for that much vaunted "certificate of authenticity"?


My understanding is that KPMG "sponsored" the production.
But I have never read anything that officially explains what that means.


----------



## Malx

I hadn't played any concertos for a while so went in deep with a couple of the big hitters this morning.

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*
An old favourite recording.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - François-Frédéric Guy, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Phillipe Jordan.*
Guy and Jordan don't go too heavy on the rhythmic elements in Beethoven's music perhaps sounding a little like 'Beethoven lite' - for me this serves up a recording that has a clarity which I like a lot, but I suspect some may regard as under powered.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - A Summer's Tale

Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin, Kirill Petrenko


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part four of four for late morning and early afternoon. Bridge was at ease with post-WWI musical advancements on the continent and it certainly bore fruit with his later works which were possibly the most forward-looking in the UK at that time. No cowpats here.

Piano Trio no.2 H178 (1928-29):










Sonata for violin and piano H183 (1932):










String Quartet no.4 H188 (1937):










_Sir Roger de Coverley_ - a Christmas dance for string quartet H155, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):










_Oration_ - 'concerto elegiaco' for cello and orchestra H180 (1929-30):
_Rebus_ - overture for orchestra H191 (1940):
_Allegro moderato_ - movement from an unfinished symphony for string orchestra H192, posth. edited by Dr. Anthony Pople (orig. 1940-41 - arr. by 1979):


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer_


----------



## mparta

Good enough to have stayed in the player nonstop for a couple of days. The period instrument doesn't draw attention, although I hear the point when I do direct my ear to that. Lubimov is very fine, i know nothing about him but this is a wonderful set, and of course such transcendent music. I like this as much as any series of these three that I know, in fact probably up at the top with the elderly Serkin live from Vienna and only a few others.

I have been looking at the Brautigam, since he's really superb in what I have, but I have the first 4 and buying the rest individually is dearer than buying a complete set, thus giving me repeats

Of course the question arises, do I need more?:lol: Really, that ship has sailed.

I'm heavy into these pieces because I'm finishing my traversal as a player through the pieces that I'd never mastered. Op. 111 was very intimidating but turns out to not be impossible. Op. 101 borders on the 'what kind of nut would ask a player to do this?" but is absolutely worth it and I can't decide if really getting into the Hammerklavier is worth the schlog, even for completeness sake. It's a great piece, but it's not as great as it is tough in my opinion. Time, limited as we all know, might be better spent elsewhere?

Time runs on.....but that's part of the glory of Beethoven, adopting his sense of time by immersing in his work and joining in changes a person. I think. Of course, the black shirts celebrated Beethoven too, so it's not exactly a win-win


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

A very fine recording,alas hard to find nowadays


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16/ Spohr: Septet in A minor Op. 147

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen


----------



## SearsPoncho

Janacek - String Quartet #2 ("Intimate Letters") - Talich Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Astonishing discs!


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

CD 7 & 8

The Prince of the Pagodas

London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Violin Concerto/ Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Baxi

Benjamin Britten

The Prince of the Pagodas op.57

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden
Benjamin Britten

Walthamstow Assembly Hall, 13, 16, 17, 19 & 21 February 1957


----------



## Neo Romanza

SearsPoncho said:


> Janacek - String Quartet #2 ("Intimate Letters") - Talich Quartet


An exceptionally fine performance. There's also a great performance of Schulhoff's _String Quartet No. 1_ on this recording, but I'm not sure if you've listened to this one yet. If you haven't, then please do so ASAP. Both of Schulhoff's SQs are worth checking out and have become favorites.


----------



## JohnP

I'm working my way through the Haydn symphonies in order, and it's no "work" at all. This morning I began the day with No. 27. It's a particularly captivating example of Haydn's art: thematic, formal, and melodic invention combined with sophistication and wit. Yet it's eminently accessible and engaging. It's a three movement work; the central Andante siciliano is especially lovely. Just think of it: There were 77 symphonies yet to come! Yet this one, which we never hear or think of, is a delight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

I never listen to this symphony. I guess it's the old prejudice I picked up from someone that the 7th is his worst symphony. Actually, I like it. It sounds like he was reaching for something beyond himself compositionally. Plus, it has the theme from Star Trek.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 157980


*Alexandr Borodin*

From Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2 in B minor

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt

1996, reissued 2013


----------



## Vasks

*Burgmuller - Overture in F minor, Op.5 (Schmalfuss/MDG)
B. Romberg - Cello Concerto #2, Op. 3 (Cottet/Sony)*


----------



## JohnP

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I never listen to this symphony. I guess it's the old prejudice I picked up from someone that the 7th is his worst symphony. Actually, I like it. It sounds like he was reaching for something beyond himself compositionally. Plus, it has the theme from Star Trek.
> 
> View attachment 157979


You're saying he was boldly going where no one had gone before? :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach's solo violin sonatas - each with a different violinist. It took me a minute of two to get used to each change of playing style but each of these seem exceptional while playing!

Sonata 1 - Isabelle Faust ... beautiful playing, impossible to resist.










Sonata 2 - Arthur Grumiaux ... I had LPs of these as a teenager and must have heard them hundreds of times - powerful and pure.










Sonata 3 - Thomas Zehetmair - rather personal.










I have three more violinists lined up for the partitas tomorrow.


----------



## Flamme

Nicola Benedetti teams up with rising star Jonathon Heyward and the talented teenagers of the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain for a Prom featuring one of the all-time symphonic greats: Beethoven's 'Eroica' Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Andrew McGregor

Laura Jurd: CHANT (London premiere)

Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor

8.05: Interval
Andrew McGregor is joined by former NYO member and presenter Lloyd Coleman, talks to some current members of the National Youth Orchestra and hears from their digital artist in residence and composer Jessie Montgomery.

8.30: Jessie Montgomery: Banner (London premiere of chamber-orchestra version)

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, 'Eroica'

Nicola Benedetti, violin
National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain
Jonathon Heyward, conductor

Rising star Jonathon Heyward conducts the talented teenagers of the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain in one of the all-time symphonic greats. Propelling the symphony into the Romantic age, Beethoven's 'Eroica' is a celebration of scope and drama, a musical depiction of heroism that surges with pioneering spirit. Nicola Benedetti is the soloist in Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 2 with its song-like slow movement - a work whose sardonic wit is balanced by a new lyricism that would come to dominate the composer's later works. The Prom also includes a new NYOGB commission by British composer, jazz trumpeter and former BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist, Laura Jurd.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ym69


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Rossini miscellany for the rest of today while I think about which composer to focus on tomorrow.

_Stabat mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1831-41):










Fourteen opera overtures:










_Petite messe solennelle_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, two pianos and harmonium (1863):


----------



## Rogerx

Suk: Asrael & A Fairy Tale

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I never listen to this symphony. I guess it's the old prejudice I picked up from someone that the 7th is his worst symphony. Actually, I like it. It sounds like he was reaching for something beyond himself compositionally. *Plus, it has the theme from Star Trek.*
> 
> View attachment 157979


Or perhaps you meant that Star Trek has the theme from Mahler's 7th.  Anyway, I love the 7th, but still feel a bit ambivalent about the last movement, but, in the right hands or baton rather, it can sound convincing. This was always a Abbado specialty and he conducts it admirably well both in this Berliner live recording and in the Chicago SO recording (also on DG).


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new acquisition:

*Bartók
Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz 112
Gertler
Czech PO
Ančerl*










Fantastic!


----------



## Bourdon

Baxi said:


> View attachment 157977
> 
> 
> Benjamin Britten
> 
> The Prince of the Pagodas op.57
> 
> Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden
> Benjamin Britten
> 
> Walthamstow Assembly Hall, 13, 16, 17, 19 & 21 February 1957


It is the first time for me that I listen to this Piece,I like it ,it has just the atmosphere I suspected.


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Barenboim


----------



## Malx

Some string quartets this afternoon, first up from a relatively new release listened to on Qobuz.
*Mozart, String Quartets Nos 2 K155, 14 K387 & 23 K590 - Armida Quartet.*










Secondly from the box below, a live Janacek recording followed by a studio Bartok.
*Janáček, String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' + Bartók String Quartet No 4 - Alban Berg Quartet.*









(my copy being a bit older is on the EMI label).


----------



## Manxfeeder

JohnP said:


> You're saying he was boldly going where no one had gone before? :lol:


I walked into that one, didn't I?


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been listening to Verklarte Nacht for years and always liked it but just lately my love for it has been growing rapidly. I listened to it in Orpheus recording yesterday and now this lovely sextet version. Faust's account of the Schoenberg violin concerto is also phenomenal, of course.


----------



## Itullian

For a Sunday morning.
Very much enjoying this set.


----------



## JohnP

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I never listen to this symphony. I guess it's the old prejudice I picked up from someone that the 7th is his worst symphony. Actually, I like it. It sounds like he was reaching for something beyond himself compositionally. Plus, it has the theme from Star Trek.
> 
> View attachment 157979


Inspired by this, I just listened to this. It's a splendid performance and the recorded sound is excellent. Gielen clarifies thick textures like nobody I've heard: You can see right through the orchestra. Of the Mahler symphonies I listen to, I hear this least frequently and find it the most difficult to appreciate. I do like the 2nd Nachtmusic and the finale.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Janáček's two magnificent string quartets played in a rustic, homespun, exotically-flavored fashion from days gone by. Delightful!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity
_Was frag ich nach der Welt_, BWV 94
_Tue rechnung! Donnerwort_, BWV 168
_Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht_, BWV 105
Katharine Fuge, Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## JohnP

And much appreciated it was, especially since you moved me to listen to the same symphony. So thanks, twice.


----------



## Enthusiast

JohnP said:


> Inspired by this, I just listened to this. It's a splendid performance and the recorded sound is excellent. Gielen clarifies thick textures like nobody I've heard: You can see right through the orchestra. Of the Mahler symphonies I listen to, I hear this least frequently and find it the most difficult to appreciate. I do like the 2nd Nachtmusic and the finale.
> 
> View attachment 157984


The Gielen 7 is very good. It was his other recording - with the Berlin Philharmonic on Testament - that first truly converted me to this symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

What could follow Faust's Schoenberg disc, with its major concerto and earlier masterpiece for string sextet? Her lyrical Brahms concerto is revelatory and the Brahms 2nd sextet is more lovely than ever!


----------



## ELbowe

*Found this 6-cd set at Salvation Army this week (box opened but all CDs still sealed) $2.50…. 
Britten the Collection (BBC Music Production)
While no expert on Britten by a country mile; I've never seen this set before. *


----------



## Bourdon

*Strauss*

Also sprach Zarathustra
Der Rosenkavalier Suite
Don Juan


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: String Quartet No. 2 "Listy důvěrné" ("Intimate Letters")
The Smetana Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

I have all but lost interest in chasing after the chimeric "best" recording of something. But about 20 or so years ago, I was reading tons of Milan Kundera and engaged in a pursuit of recordings of the Janáček quartets, ultimately settling on this recording of No. 2. I also love the parallel recording of No. 1, similarly paired with outstanding Dvořák.

I'm not saying this is necessarily THE BEST[SUP]tm[/SUP]. But it remains a high favorite for me, way up among all of the recordings of string quartets that I own of any repertoire.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a lean interpretation without a lot of dawdling.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> This is a lean interpretation without a lot of dawdling.
> 
> View attachment 157992


Yep. I like it.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> This is a lean interpretation without a lot of dawdling.
> 
> View attachment 157992


Schuricht won me over to the 5th with a VPO recording that is exactly as you describe the 8th. I think I hear more in the work, more possibilities, now than I did then but still a powerful viewpoint and a great Bruckner conductor. He and Wand under the radar for so many years until RCA or whoever took up Wand and gave him the Berlin Philharmonic to play with.


----------



## Knorf

*Silvestre Revueltas*: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4 "Música de feria"
Cuarteto Latinoamericano

I'm clearly in a 20th c. string quartet mood. I blame Janáček. The Revueltas quartets are awesome and deserve more attention, especially the Third. But perhaps I find the Fourth most intriguing of all.


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Consort
_Andrew Lawrence-King_ - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## haziz

I went fly-fishing today. Caught and released my first good sized trout in over a month:

























I listened to an appropriate musical selection on my drive back home:


----------



## George O

Janos Starker Plays Italian Sonatas

Pieces by Boccherini, Vivaldi, Corelli, Locatelli, Valentini

Janos Starker (1924-2013), cello
Stephen Swedish, piano

On Mercury (Chigago, Illinois), from 1967


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I went fly-fishing today. Caught and released my first good sized trout in over a month:
> 
> View attachment 157993
> 
> 
> View attachment 157994
> 
> 
> View attachment 157995
> 
> 
> I listened to an appropriate musical selection on my drive back home:


That's dinner sorted!


----------



## Malx

ELbowe said:


> *Found this 6-cd set at Salvation Army this week (box opened but all CDs still sealed) $2.50….
> Britten the Collection (BBC Music Production)
> While no expert on Britten by a country mile; I've never seen this set before. *
> View attachment 157988


Thats a cracking find - if it contains the Britten Mahler 4 its worth at least half a dozen times what you paid - imo of course.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> *Found this 6-cd set at Salvation Army this week (box opened but all CDs still sealed) $2.50….
> Britten the Collection (BBC Music Production)
> While no expert on Britten by a country mile; I've never seen this set before. *
> View attachment 157988


I've never seen this 6CD box before, but it looks like the 'Britten the Performer' releases collected together. I have Mahler 4, having paid about £12 for it about 20 years ago. If I'm right about all this, you have a serious bargain on your hands!


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324)

played by:

Manfred Kraemer (violin I)
Pablo Valetti (violin II)
Angelo Bartoletti (viola)
Bruno Cocset (violoncello I)
Antoine Ladrette (violoncello II)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lol!!

Malx and I have just posted at the exact same time! At 20.05 and said the same!

Seems you have a crazy bargain, there!


----------



## Mark Dee

Interesting .... I downloaded this cover from the internet - this is the CD I am listening to with the exact cover except that on my copy the English Chamber Orchestra is mentioned as accompanying Yepes on the Fantasia para un Gentilhombre. I then realised my copy is a normal CD and the photo I downloaded was a SACD version from Japan, currently on Amazon for £37. Mine cost 50p - bargain!


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Complete Cello Concertos

played by Julius Berger on Boccherini's Stradivari-Violoncello; unfortunately the is no information about the orchestra


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> That's dinner sorted!


I do release them, though.


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
BBC Proms

Live at the BBC Proms: Ryan Bancroft and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales perform the world premiere of Augusta Read Thomas's Dance Foldings and Dvorak's Ninth Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas

*Augusta Read Thomas: Dance Foldings* (BBC commission: world premiere)
c. 7.45
*Ives: Three places in New England* (Orchestral Set No. 1)

c. 8.05
Interval: Nicola is joined by the American author and broadcaster Michael Goldfarb to look back at the myths associated with the founding of the USA and more modern depictions of the "new world" in American culture.

c. 8.30
*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95*; 'From the New World'

_BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)
_
There's an American accent to this concert by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales and its US-born Principal Conductor Ryan Bancroft. Started just months after the composer first docked in America, Dvořak's much-loved 'New World' Symphony was composed 'in the spirit' of the nation's own songs and spirituals. Only around 20 years after that, in 1914, came Charles Ives's Three Places in New England, his vivid musical recollections of the sights and sounds of his native Connecticut. A topical new work from American composer Augusta Read Thomas opens both the concert and our series of Proms commissions celebrating the Royal Albert Hall's 150th anniversary and its role in promoting the arts and sciences. Dance Foldings takes inspiration from the biological 'ballet' of proteins that a vaccine activates within the human body.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/live:bbc_radio_three


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I do release them, though.


??????

We all need food!

Bet that fish don't let nuffin go!


----------



## Knorf

Sticking with some more of my favorite 20th c. string quartets:

*Arnold Schoenberg*: String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 10
LaSalle Quartet










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 10 in A-flat major, Op. 118
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Rambler

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in B flat & 12 Landler & Allegretto* Stephen Kovacevich on EMI









Stephen Kovacevich is a pianist I greatly enjoy - nothing flashy - just supremely musical playing. A great disc, with Schubert's final piano sonata being the main item.


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare for the Common Man, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano









Copland Symphony no 3, Quiet City









Gerswhin Rhapsody in Blue, Concerto in F, An American in Paris, Variations on I Got Rhythm. An outstanding disk









Bernstein Prelude Fugue and Riffs, Copland Concerto for Clarinet, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Gould Derivations for Clarinet and Band, Bartok Contrasts. Another exciting disk. Bartok is playing the piano on his own piece. 









Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River - Suite, Take the 'A' Train


----------



## ELbowe

HenryPenfold said:


> I've never seen this 6CD box before, but it looks like the 'Britten the Performer' releases collected together. I have Mahler 4, having paid about £12 for it about 20 years ago. If I'm right about all this, you have a serious bargain on your hands!


Henry ! You are correct ...in Discogs the individual CDs are listed (at least three of them!) under "Britten-The Performer" and not as a box set. I am really chuffed to find them. Whenever I find something unusual like this (especially unopened) it gets me wondering where the rest of this discerning person's collection has gone....in my remote area there are not many classical collectors so I will be checking in regularly in case there is a stash in the back!! Cheers!


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*Anonymous and Named Composers*
The Dufay Collective
_
Avie_


----------



## haziz

*Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata*
_Nancy Allen - RPO - Enrique Batiz_


----------



## Rambler

Berlioz: 'La Mort De Cleopatre', 'Herminie' & 5 Songs: Sir Colin Davis on Philips









The last disc from this 9 CD set. Here we have 2 cantatas written for the 'Prix de Rome'. Herminie is conventional, whereas 'La Mort de Cleopatre' is much more adventurous. Some fine singing by Janet Baker too.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Klemperer_


----------



## pmsummer

ACANTUS
_Sacred *"Songs of the People"* from Medieval Italy_
Acantus
_
Gimell_


----------



## mparta

Ellington Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River - Suite, Take the 'A' Train







[/QUOTE]

I don't really know what this Black, Brown and Beige is, but please note: the original is the recording with Mahalia Jackson singing Come Sunday. That is a religious event of real magnitude. What they've done without Mahalia in Buffalo, I don't know, but everyone run to hear her sing Come Sunday. If you don't know it it should change your life.

:trp::trp:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berg - Violin Concerto*
Suk/Ančerl

An extraordinarily expressive performance of one of the most voluptuously, exquisitely beautiful of all concerti. Suk's singing tone, soaring over the rainbow colors of the orchestra, must be heard to be believed.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Le carnaval romain; Overture to Beatrice et Bendict* London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Zubin Mehta on Apex

View attachment 157999


The Symphonie fantastique is not in my list of Berlioz favourites, but it's originality compels admiration,

I'm not so sure about the overtures included. The Roman Carnival is overly busy for my taste and whenever I listen to it I find it outstays its welcome.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Farrenc: Symphony No. 3.Christoph Konig. Solistes Europeens. For Saturday Symphony. Lovely work and performance










Charpentier: La Descente d'Orphée aux Enfers, H. 488, Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé










Tippett: Symphony No. 3. Faye Robinson; Richard Hickox: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Walton : Viola Concerto, Sonata & Partita for Orchestra Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony, James Ehnes










Liszt: A Liszt Recital Vanessa Benelli Mosell
(no album cover)

French Renaissance Court Music. Châteaux de la Loire, Ensemble Clément Janequin and Dominique Visse, others


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mendelssohn - Incidental Music To "A Midsummer Night's Dream," Op. 61 & Schubert - Incidental Music To "Rosamunde". The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue, guessing early 70's. Originally 1967

View attachment 158000


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Delightful set.


----------



## haziz

*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez*
_Alfonso Moreno - LSO - Enrique Batiz_


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## haziz

*Rodrigo: Concierto de estio for Violin and Orchestra*
_Augustin Leon Ara - LSO - Enrique Batiz_


----------



## haziz

*Debussy: Preludes*
_Samson François_


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Brahms - The Four Symphonies. Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box, reissued 1974. Originally 1965. German release

View attachment 158001


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158002


*Frédéric Chopin*

Nocturnes 1-21

Maria João Pires, piano

1996


----------



## Itullian

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 158002
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> Nocturnes 1-21
> 
> Maria João Pires, piano
> 
> 1996


You gotta love Maria.


----------



## Itullian

7 & 8


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_Marie-Elisabeth Hecker - Antwerp SO - Edo de Waart_


----------



## 13hm13

Hurwitz suggested this version of Magnard 4 ...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D.958 and D.960

Christian Zacharias (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Berg - Violin Concerto*
> Suk/Ančerl
> 
> An extraordinarily expressive performance of one of the most voluptuously, exquisitely beautiful of all concerti. Suk's singing tone, soaring over the rainbow colors of the orchestra, must be heard to be believed.


The Berg _Violinkonzert_ is one of my favorite pieces from anyone. I own a lot of performances of it, but I've never given the Suk/Ančerl a listen. I should rectify this soon!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano) & Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, etc.

The Baltimore Symphony, David Zinman

Barber: First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Barber: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, Op. 17
Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto/ Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben, Bamberger Symphoniker -Horst Stein


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Béatrice Et Bénédict (Highlights)

John Nelson

Catherine Robbin, Enrico Di Giovanni, Gabriel Bacquier, Gilles Cachemaille, Henri Ambert, Jean-Luc Viala, Jean-Paul Racodon, Laurence Roy, Lyon Opera Chorus, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Philippe Bardy, Philippe Bertin, Philippe Magnant










Purcell: King Arthur (Highlights)

Voces8, Les Inventions










Vivaldi: 12 Concerti Grossi "L'estro Armonico" Op. 3

Brecon Baroque, Rachel Podger










Brahms: Double Concerto

Yakov Kreizberg

Julia Fischer, Daniel Muller-Schott, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore

Original Version from 1805

Edda Moser (Leonore), Richard Cassilly (Florestan), Karl Ridderbusch (Rocco), Theo Adam (Pizzaro), Hermann Christian Polster (Fernando), Helen Donath (Marzelline), Eberhard Büchner (Jaquino), 
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdener Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice way to warm up in the morning. Later today and for the next couple of days we will be away with friends and probably with *no music*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Day 6 of my Bruckner journey takes me to the 6th,


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know about it being a portrait but there is much to enjoy on this record.


----------



## Malx

Another listen to the *Alban Berg Quartet* recording followed by the *Schoenberg Quartet in Janacek's second String Quartet 'Intimate Letters'*



















For those who are au fait with 'The Simpsons' I conclude that the normally reliable Alban Bergs sound a bit too 'itchy and scratchy' for my liking in this piece.
The Schoenbergs are a vast improvement imo.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Budapest Festival Orchestra - Ivan Fischer_


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2014-05-14
Recording Venue: Smetana Hall, Prague


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rambler said:


> Berlioz: 'La Mort De Cleopatre', 'Herminie' & 5 Songs: Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> 
> View attachment 157998
> 
> 
> The last disc from this 9 CD set. Here we have 2 cantatas written for the 'Prix de Rome'. Herminie is conventional, whereas 'La Mort de Cleopatre' is much more adventurous. Some fine singing by Janet Baker too.


I could never understand why _Romeo et Juliette_ was included both here and on the collection of orchestral works from the same Colin Davis/Berlioz box set series.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Bach solo violin sonatas yesterday. Now it is the partitas with three more soloists.

Partita 1 - _*Milstein's *_set has long been an alternative (but very different) to Grumiaux when I want a classic recording of these works.









Partita 2 - _*Ibragimova *_is good in these works but, compared to most of the others I have listened to in these two days, not quite as distinctive. Still, she's very good and didn't deserve to be put in a dungeon.










Partita 3 - I wasn't that taken with _*Podger's *_set when I first heard it but now I love it! Very distinctive.










Overall, from this brief survey (and given that Grumiaux is still giving me pleasure after decades of listening) Faust and Podger are the newer ones that I value the highest.


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos of Josef Guretzky

The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen

Černohorský: Fugue in A minor
Gurecký: Cello Concerto in A minor
Gurecký: Cello Concerto in D major
Gurecký: Cello Concerto in F major
Gurecký: Cello Concerto in G major
Gurecký: Violin Concerto in D major


----------



## johnnysc

Bach BWV 1041 - Stern/Perlman/Gomberg.....I enjoyed this so much last evening I listened first thing again this morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two recordings of Janacek's 2nd quartet.


----------



## Chilham

You guys are killing me today!

So much great music. :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


>


Berkshire Record Outlet has most of the Takacs Hyperion CDs for under 9 dollars so I ordered that one last night.

NP:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 2

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24 'Spring'
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ykcb
Live at the BBC Proms: Ryan Bancroft and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales perform the world premiere of Augusta Read Thomas's Dance Foldings and Dvorak's Ninth Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas

Augusta Read Thomas: Dance Foldings (BBC commission: world premiere)
c. 7.45
Ives: Three places in New England (Orchestral Set No. 1)

c. 8.05
Interval: Nicola is joined by the American author and broadcaster Michael Goldfarb to look back at the myths associated with the founding of the USA and more modern depictions of the "new world" in American culture.

c. 8.30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95; 'From the New World'

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)

There's an American accent to this concert by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales and its US-born Principal Conductor Ryan Bancroft. Started just months after the composer first docked in America, Dvořak's much-loved 'New World' Symphony was composed 'in the spirit' of the nation's own songs and spirituals. Only around 20 years after that, in 1914, came Charles Ives's Three Places in New England, his vivid musical recollections of the sights and sounds of his native Connecticut. A topical new work from American composer Augusta Read Thomas opens both the concert and our series of Proms commissions celebrating the Royal Albert Hall's 150th anniversary and its role in promoting the arts and sciences. Dance Foldings takes inspiration from the biological 'ballet' of proteins that a vaccine activates within the human body.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158013


*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner
Suite bergamasque
Danse
Deux Arabesques
Pour le piano
Masques
L'isle joyeuse
La plus que lente

Angela Hewitt, piano

2012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Webern part one - the songs for voice and piano with the orchestral works to follow later.

_Drei Gedichte_ [_Three Poems_] WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius/Richard Dehmel/Gustav Falke] (1899-1902):
_Acht frühe Lieder_ [_Eight Early Songs_] WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe/Martin Greif/Wilhelm Weigand/Friedrich Nietzsche/Mathias Claudius/Detlev von Liliencron] (1901-04):
_Drei Lieder_ WoO [Texts: Ferdinand Avenarius] (1903-04):
_Fünf Lieder_ WoO [Texts: Richard Dehmel] (1906-08):
_Fünf Lieder aus 'Der siebente Ring'_ op.3 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):
_Fünf Lieder_ op.4 [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder_ WoO [Texts: Stefan George] (1908-09):
_Vier Lieder_ op.12 [Texts: anon. folk sources/Hans Bethge, after Li-Tai-Po/August Strindberg/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1915-17):
_Drei Gesänge aus 'Viae Inviae'_ op.23 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934):
_Drei Lieder_ op.25 [Texts: Hildegard Jone] (1934-35):

Christiane Oelze (sop.) and Eric Schneider (pf.).

*******************

_Im Sommerwind_ - idyll for large orchestra WoO (1904):
_Passacaglia_ op.1 (1908):
_Six Pieces_ op.6 (1909):
_Five Pieces_ WoO (1913):
_Five Pieces_ op.10 (1911-13):
Symphony op.21 (1928):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1909 - arr. 1929):
Nos. 1 and 4 from _6 Deutsche Tänze_ for piano by Franz Schubert D820, arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1824 - arr. 1931):
_Fuge (ricercar) a 6 voci_ from _Musikalisches Opfer_ by J.S. Bach BWV1079, arr. for orchestra WoO (orig. 1747 - arr. 1934-35):
_Variations_ op.30 (1940):

Berlin PO/Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Rogerx

Schuman: Symphony No. 3/ No.5/No.8
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

A little comparative listening session:
*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Georg Solti / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons / Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa.*




























Sorry about the size of the first two images - I couldn't find decent quality reasonable sized options.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Digging further into this set:

*Bartók
Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2
Contrasts
André Gertler (violin), Diane Andersen (piano), Milan Etlík (clarinet)*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yg2x
Ian Skelly concludes this second week of European festivals, with Antonio Pappano conducting a concert of Szymanowski and Brahms in Verbier, Jordi Savall leading Le Concert des Nations in music by Rebel in Granada, and guitarist Thibaut Garcia joining forces with Santtu-Matias Rouvali and the Radio France Philharmonic Orchestra.

Plus the last of this week's recordings by the winners of 2019 BBC Young Composer.

Including:

Festival Radio France Occitanie
Ponce: Concierto del Sur 
Thibaut Garcia (guitar), Radio France Philharmonic Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali (conductor)

Granada Festival
Rebel: Les Elémens (The Elements), ballet suite
Jordi Savall and Le Concert des Nations

Verbier Festival
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1, op. 35 c.25'
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D, op. 11 c.40'
Janine Jansen (violin), Verbier Festival Chamber Orchestra, Antonio Pappano (conductor)


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
As You Like It Suite
LPO
Carl Davis*

From this set -


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg Variations


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158014


*Robert Schumann*

Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Waldszenen, op. 82
Arabeske, op. 18
Kinderszenen, op. 15

Klára Würtz, piano


----------



## Malx

One last Mahler first for today, and possibly this month, followed by another Czech PO recording.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Czech PO, Karel Ančerl.*

*Janáček, Taras Bulba, Rhapsody for Orchestra - Czech PO, Václav Talich.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158015


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mandolin and Lute Concertos
RV 82, 85, 93, 425, 532, 540, 780

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo, concert master

2010


----------



## Itullian

Opus 50, 1,2,3


----------



## Coach G

This morning, I'm listening to Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic; all recordings that I first purchased in LP form back in the 1980s when I was a teenager. Sine then I've upgraded to CD. But I relied heavily on these budget reissues back in the day, not knowing that the likes of Leonard Bernstein's Columbia recordings from the 1950s, 60s and 70s were practically excellent across the repertoire. The Tchaikovsky/_1812_ was actually the very first LP I ever purchased followed by the Mussorgsky. With some exceptions I generally prefer Bernstein's earlier Columbia recordings that he made mostly with the New York Phiharmonic Orchestra to the DG recordings he made in the 1980s with various orchestras. While the the Columbia recordings are robust, flavor-filed, and bursting with enthusiasm; the DG recordings sometimes sound too lush and lethargic in comparison.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BVW 48, Ich Elender Mensch*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, BVW 71, Gott is mein Konig*

This is well sung and well recorded, but it's too tightly wound up for my ears. I like more of a sense of abandon/joy/freedom.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra
Jan Simon, piano
Prague RSO
Válek*










There are _some_ interesting parallels between this Schulhoff of the early 20s and Szymanowski's _Symphonie concertante, "Symphony No. 4"_ of the early 30s. It's difficult to put into words, but the introduction and earlier part of the Schulhoff PC isn't far removed from the slow movement of the Szymanowski (_Andante molto sostenuto_). Quite fascinating.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158025


*Johannes Brahms*

Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21

Budapest Symphony Orchestra
István Bogár, conductor

1988


----------



## Itullian

Take no prisoners Vivaldi from Biondi and crew.
Very well done.


----------



## Malx

Final music for today:
*Janáček, String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' & Schulhoff String Quartet No 1 - Talich Quartet*

Fabulous.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Piano Quintet
Mark Lubotsky (violin), Dimity Hall (violin), Irina Schnittke (piano), Irina Morozova (viola), Julian Smiles (cello)*


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky 5 - Solti


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Hungarian Dances_ 
Julius Katchen & Jean-Pierre Marty


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158039


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Overtures

Coriolan, op. 62
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
Fidelio, op. 72
Leonore I, op. 138
Leonore II, op. 72
Leonore III, op. 72
Egmont, op. 84

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

1996


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Der Himmel Lacht, BVW 31*

I guess this is good, but I don't like a lot of orchestral vibrato, so my prejudice is getting in the way.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Final music for today:
> *Janáček, String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' & Schulhoff String Quartet No 1 - Talich Quartet*
> 
> Fabulous.


A fantastic recording. It does make me wish that the Talich Quartet had recorded Schulhoff's 2nd SQ, which is equally as fine as his 1st.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

While lately I've had a general Mahler burnout, I'm still always up for the 3rd.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
_Concerti a Cinque Op. 9_
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*
_Concertos for Oboe, Strings, and Basso Continuo_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries - oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Merl

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 158025
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> Hungarian Dances Nos. 1-21
> 
> Budapest Symphony Orchestra
> István Bogár, conductor
> 
> 1988


I love this Bogar recording. Its so full of life. I've been listening to this Dvorak today which is a wonderful recording too.


----------



## Itullian

I'm always willing to take a chance on a Brahms symphonies set.
I really like it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Ma mère l'oye (two piano arrangement)
Argerich, Pletnev*


----------



## Flamme

The BBC Philharmonic and John Storgards give an electric performance of Shostakovich's Eleventh Symphony, 'The Year 1905', at the 2019 BBC Proms. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Sergey Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
The Isle of the Dead, Op 29
BBC Philharmonic, John Storgards (conductor)

12:53 AM
Outi Tarkiainen (b.1985)
Midnight Sun Variations
BBC Philharmonic, John Storgards (conductor)

01:05 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)
Symphony No 11 in G minor 'The Year 1905', Op 103
BBC Philharmonic, John Storgards (conductor)

02:09 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Concerto for keyboard and string orchestra No 1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Raphael Alpermann (harpsichord), Berlin Academy for Early Music

02:31 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
Symphony no 3 in A minor, Op 56 "Scottish"
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen (conductor)

03:10 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976), Arthur Rimbaud (author)
Les Illuminations, Op 18
Henriette Schellenberg (soprano), Manitoba Chamber Orchestra, Simon Streatfield (conductor)

03:33 AM
Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020)
De Natura Sonoris III for orchestra
Polish Sinfonia luventus Orchestra, Rafael Payare (conductor)

03:39 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Histoires naturelles (1906)
Olle Persson (baritone), Bengt-Ake Lundin (piano)

03:56 AM
Herbert Howells (1892-1983)
Rhapsody No.1 in D flat (Op.17 No.1)
Ian Sadler (organ)

04:02 AM
Johann Philipp Kirnberger (1721-1783)
Cantata, 'An den Flussen Babylons'
Johannes Happel (bass), Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Balthasar-Neumann-Ensemble, Detlef Bratschke (conductor)

04:14 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Mandolin Concerto in C major, RV 425
Avi Avital (mandolin), Zurich Chamber Orchestra, Willi Zimmermann (conductor)

04:22 AM
Lodewijk De Vocht (1887-1977)
Naar Hoger Licht (Towards a Higher Light), symphonic poem with cello solo (1933)
Luc Tooten (cello), Flemish Radio Orchestra, Jan Latham-Koenig (conductor)

04:31 AM
Orlande de Lassus (1532-1594)
S.U.su.P.E.R.per - motet for 4 voices 
Currende, Erik van Nevel (conductor)

04:35 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Impromptu No.4 in F minor - from Impromptus for piano (D.935)
Eugen d'Albert (piano)

04:40 AM
Antonio Salieri (1750-1825)
La grotta di Trofonio (Overture)
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Fabio Biondi (conductor)

04:47 AM
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Dover beach for voice and string quartet (Op.3)
Urszula Kryger (mezzo soprano), Royal String Quartet

04:56 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Water Music: Suite in G major for 'flauto piccolo' HWV 350
Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer (director)

05:07 AM
Gustav Holst (1874-1934)
Beni Mora - oriental suite (Op.29 No.1)
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba (conductor)

05:22 AM
Luys de Narvaez (fl.1526-1549)
Los Seys libros del Delphin de musica
Hopkinson Smith (vihuela)

05:39 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony No 5 in B flat major K 22
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Ernest Bour (conductor)

05:47 AM
Jan Zach (1967-)
...Lie Back (in an Arm-Chair) for quartet
Moyzes Quartet

06:03 AM
Alexander Tanev (1928-1996)
Pizzicato
Bulgarian National Radio Children's Choir, Hristo Nedyalkov (conductor)

06:07 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Trio in B flat major, Op 11, for clarinet, cello and piano
Martin Frost (clarinet), Torleif Thedeen (cello), Roland Pontinen (piano)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ykcm


----------



## fbjim

Been in the mood for some old avant-garde solo piano stuff


----------



## pmsummer

TRISTAN & ISEULT
_A Medieval Romance in Music and Poetry_
*Joel Cohen* - transcription and realization
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
Henri Ledroit - countertenor
Anne Azéma - soprano
Ellen Hargis - soprano
Richard Morrison - baritone
William Hit - tenor
_
Erato_


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 158039
> 
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> 
> Overtures
> 
> Coriolan, op. 62
> Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, op. 43
> Die Ruinen von Athen, op. 113
> Fidelio, op. 72
> Leonore I, op. 138
> Leonore II, op. 72
> Leonore III, op. 72
> Egmont, op. 84
> 
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> 1996


I love this CD - listen often.

So many excellent LvB overture CDs and this is one of them.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> Henry ! You are correct ...in Discogs the individual CDs are listed (at least three of them!) under "Britten-The Performer" and not as a box set. I am really chuffed to find them. Whenever I find something unusual like this (especially unopened) it gets me wondering where the rest of this discerning person's collection has gone....in my remote area there are not many classical collectors so I will be checking in regularly in case there is a stash in the back!! Cheers!


Lucky chap - enjoy!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Sticking with some more of my favorite 20th c. string quartets:
> 
> *Arnold Schoenberg*: String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 10
> LaSalle Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 10 in A-flat major, Op. 118
> Fitzwilliam String Quartet


Two of the greatest collections in the whole wide world!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Meccore String Quartet






ChamberFest Cleveland (2016)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Hornkonzert Nr. 2 in Es, TrV 283
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Royal PO
Ashkenazy*










A touching dedication to Strauss' father who was the principal horn for the Munich Court Orchestra. The horn was a constant source of inspiration for Strauss throughout his life. Listen to those glorious horn parts in _Don Juan_ for example.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Ariadne auf Naxos, Op. 60
Deborah Voigt, Natalie Dessay, Anne Sofie von Otter, Ben Heppner, Albert Dohmen
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli*


----------



## Knorf

*Karel Husa*: Symphony No. 1
Prague Symphony Orchestra

A very impressive symphony, one I feel like I haven't listened to in too long: recommended!


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn Cello Concerto 1 - Steven Isserlis


----------



## 13hm13

Philip Glass:- Symphony No. 5 (Requiem, Bardo, Nirmanakaya) [Dennis Russell Davies]

Front:








Rear:


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke, Zabel & Parish-Alvars: Concertos for 1 and 2 Harps

Xavier de Maistre & Emmanuel Ceysson (harps)

Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Parish-Alvars: Concertino for 2 Harps & Orchestra
Reinecke: Harp Concerto in E minor, Op. 182
Zabel: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C Minor Op. 35


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev / The Symphonies, "Lieutenant Kijé"/, etc. - Berliner Philharmoniker & Seiji Ozawa - 4CDs - 1989-1992

.... 7 first ....


----------



## Itullian

Great recording


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphony in G

Basler Sinfonie-Orchester, Giancarlo Andretta

Lalo: Divertissement
Lalo: Rhapsodie Norvégienne
Lalo: Scherzo in D minor
Lalo: Symphony in G minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
The Hero's Song, Op. 111
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105 (B193)

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 8

Aldo Ciccolini (piano)

Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon


----------



## fbjim

The "Fantasy on Shakespeare's 'The Tempest'".









Pure sentimental romantic gloop and all the better for the excess.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 3 Marches héroïques D602
Schubert: German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Schubert: Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Schubert: Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
Schubert: March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Schubert: Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Schubert: Marches Militaires (3), D733
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton von Webern part two - the piano and chamber works for late morning and early afternoon.

_Movement_ WoO (by 1906):
_Rondo_ WoO (by 1906):
_Kinderstück_ WoO (1924):
_Klavierstück_ WoO (1925):
_Variations_ op.27 (1935-36):

Gianluca Cascioli (pf.) and Krystian Zimerman (pf.).

*****************************

_Two Pieces_ for cello and piano WoO (1899):
String Quartet WoO (1905):
_Langsamer Satz_ for string quartet WoO (1905):
_Rondo_ for string quartet WoO (1906):
Piano Quintet WoO (1907):
_Five Movements_ for string quartet op.5 (1909):
_Four Pieces_ for violin and piano op.7 (1910):
_Six Bagatelles_ for string quartet op.9 (1911-13):
_Three Pieces_ for string quartet (and female voice in middle movement) WoO [Text: Anton Webern] (1913):
_Three Little Pieces_ for cello and piano op.11 (1914):
Cello Sonata WoO (1914):
_Movement_ for string trio WoO (1925):
String Trio op.20 (1926-27):
Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1930):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola and cello op.24 (1934):
String Quartet op.28 (1936-38):

Gidon Kremer (v.), Clemens Hagen (vc.), Oleg Maisenberg (pf.), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (pf.), Mary Ann McCormick (mezzo), Emerson String Quartet and members of the Ensemble Intercontemporain.


----------



## Faramundo

This is really good !


----------



## tdc

Been enjoying these lately:

Debussy - Six épigraphes antiques, performed by Alfons Kontarsky

Stravinsky - 3 Pieces for String Quartet / Concertino / Double Canon, performed by the Alban Berg Quartet

Takemitsu - Eclipse for Biwa and Shakuhachi, performed by Katsuya Yokoyama and Kinshi Tsuruta

F. Couperin - Les Concerts Royaux, Le Concert Des Nations Jordi Savall


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1

Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexandre Tharaud










Brahms: String Sextet No. 1

Brahms: String Sextet No. 2

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz, Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme, Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6*
_Czech Philharmonic - Belohlavek_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Malx

Autumn and Winter (CD2) from:

*Haydn, Die Jahreszeiten - Barbara Bonney (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## Bourdon

*The Legend of Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Pines, Fountains & Festivals of Rome

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## fbjim

Symphony No. 6








Not much I can add to this masterpiece, except that the first hammer blow in the finale managed to make a LP box of "Death in Venice" fall off the top of my speaker and nearly damage my turntable.

What's the best recording with the "proper" A-S order?


----------



## PuerAzaelis

I think I am in love ....

Gaspard de la nuit, M. 55


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## Vasks

*Cage - Sixty-Eight (Vis/hat ART)
Feldman - Piano and Orchestra (Woodward/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Max Bruch: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Weilerstein - Czech Philharmonic - Belohlavek_


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Henry V Suite
Philharmokia Orchestra
William Walton

Partita for orchestra
Philharmokia Orchestra
William Walton

Sinfonia Concertante
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
William Walton

String Quartet
Hollywood String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158056


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 (1)
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 (2)
Sea Pictures, op. 37 (3)

Jacqueline du Pré, cello
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra (1)
London Symphony Orchestra (2 and 3)
Sir John Barbirolli, conductor

1963 (1) and 1965 (2 and 3), compilation and remastering 2004, reissued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Joseph Haydn: Sinfonia concertante in b-dur, H.I No. 105 (Pinchas Zukerman, Ron Leonard, Barbara Winters, David Breidenthal, Los Angeles Philharmonic)/ Violin Concerto No. 1 in c-dur, Hob. VII A (Cadenza by Marc Neikrug) (Pinchas Zukerman, Los Angeles Philharmonic)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Haydn, String Quartet Op. 77/1 *

The Quator Mosaiques plays HIP without calling attention to its HIPness.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
Symphony No. 5, Op. 70
Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## fbjim

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Saygun
> Symphony No. 5, Op. 70
> Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
> Ari Rasilainen*


In a better world we'd be talking about Bartok and Saygun in the same way we talk about Brahms and Dvorak.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo
> 
> Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


Right on! One of my favorite recordings of _Kullervo_.


----------



## Orfeo

*For Glazunov's Birthday:
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Cinq Études-Tableaux, P 160 (Orch. O. Respighi)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling*


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész

Sure, this symphony sprawls a bit, but it's full of winsome ideas and one of the most enchanting openings of any of Dvořák's symphonies, like opening the door on a gorgeous, early summer morning, just before embarking on a tour of the Bohemian countryside.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this set:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"
Tatarstan National SO
Sladkovsky*


----------



## Neo Romanza

fbjim said:


> In a better world we'd be talking about Bartok and Saygun in the same way we talk about Brahms and Dvorak.


I'll be honest I don't rate Saygun as highly as Bartók, so I'm not sure if I agree. I believe that Martinů, on the other hand, should be spoken of in the same breathe as Brahms or Dvořák.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake & The Sleeping Beauty Ballet Suites*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## starthrower

Olivier Charlier, violino --- BBC Symphony Orchestra diretta da Matthias Bamert

Mid period romantic work of lush, beautiful, and enchanting music.


----------



## Itullian

Lean and mean
and exciting


----------



## fbjim

Neo Romanza said:


> I'll be honest I don't rate Saygun as highly as Bartók, so I'm not sure if I agree. I believe that Martinů, on the other hand, should be spoken of in the same breathe as Brahms or Dvořák.


He does have some of my favorite concertos of the period. I believe CPO did all of them as part of their Saygun cycle.

The cello concerto I specifically remember being remarkable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

fbjim said:


> He does have some of my favorite concertos of the period. I believe CPO did all of them as part of their Saygun cycle.
> 
> The cello concerto I specifically remember being remarkable.


Yep, I own all of the Saygun CPO series, which also includes the 2-CD set of his SQs, which are worth checking out if you haven't already.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Horn Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 40
Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart, Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 6*

It's Glazonov's birthday? Well, any excuse to listen to Glazunov is a good one.


----------



## Knorf

*Hugh Wood*: Piano Concerto, Op. 31
Joanna MacGregor
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis

In my opinion, this is a cracking great concerto, one surely worthy of greater attention and recognition. It's Schoenbergian, and in fact twelve tone, but still in its bones Romantic and English. Recommended!

N.B. I've also seen this listed as Hugh Wood's Op. 32, but he's only written one (great) Piano Concerto, with no sign of a Second. ETA: never mind. Op. 32 is a two-piano version of this.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Olivier Charlier, violino --- BBC Symphony Orchestra diretta da Matthias Bamert
> 
> Mid period romantic work of lush, beautiful, and enchanting music.


A composer that deserves more recognition in my view - excellent quartets & symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> A composer [Gerhard] that deserves more recognition in my view - excellent quartets & symphonies.


Wholly in agreement. That Bamert cycle on Chandos of Gerhard's symphonies and such is very good.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> A composer that deserves more recognition in my view - excellent quartets & symphonies.


I have the symphonies but I need that Aeon quartets CD by the Arditti's.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I have the symphonies but I need that Aeon quartets CD by the Arditti's.


It's a good one as is the orchestral series on the Montaigne label, which is incredibly fine. I found all of the volumes to this series year before last and they were quite difficult to track down. I'd imagine even more so right now. If you can find any of them for a reasonable price, jump on them.


----------



## Enthusiast

starthrower said:


>


A favourite CD for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Contata BWV 119, Preise, Jerusalem, Den Herrn*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Following on the heels of starthrower:

*Gerhard
Symphony No. 4, "New York"
Tenerife SO
Víctor Pablo Pérez*










I have to say this series on Auvidis Montaigne is unquestionably better than the Chandos series, IMHO. There's much more of an immediacy in these performances that I didn't feel with Bamert's Chandos series.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Ivan the Terrible_, Op.116 (ed. Stassevich)
Liubov Sokolova, Nikolai Putilin
Chorus of the Kirov Opera
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*

I don't listen to Egon Wellesz enough.


----------



## starthrower

Mauricio Kagel

I have this set but didn't feel like unpacking it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tveitt
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto No. 2, Op. 252, "Three Fjords"
Arve Moen Bergset, hardanger fiddle
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra
Ole Kristian Ruud*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I don't listen to Egon Wellesz enough.
> 
> View attachment 158064


That set is within arms length as I type - I love the fact that you can follow the development of his style quite clearly as the cycle progresses.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I don't listen to Egon Wellesz enough.
> 
> View attachment 158064


The remainder of the symphonies didn't strike me as being strong as the first. Will have to revisit.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> It's a good one as is the orchestral series on the Montaigne label, which is incredibly fine. I found all of the volumes to this series year before last and they were quite difficult to track down. I'd imagine even more so right now. If you can find any of them for a reasonable price, jump on them.


I am trusting your judgement Neo - I have just ordered the two discs containing symphonies 1-4 pre-owned but I managed to bag them for a combined total of less than £10 including postage.

*ETA* I have just finished listening (on Spotify) to the Gerhard 4th Symphony that I've just ordered and I am very happy that I pressed the buy button.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*

This is a lively recording from the time before Giulini started putting on the brakes.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> I am trusting your judgement Neo - I have just ordered the two discs containing symphonies 1-4 pre-owned but I managed to bag them for a combined total of less than £10 including postage.
> 
> *ETA* I have just finished listening (on Spotify) to the Gerhard 4th Symphony that I've just ordered and I am very happy that I pressed the buy button.


Very nice, indeed. I seldom listen to Gerhard, so hopefully you'll enjoy his music more than I have.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Following on the heels of starthrower:
> 
> *Gerhard
> Symphony No. 4, "New York"
> Tenerife SO
> Víctor Pablo Pérez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say this series on Auvidis Montaigne is unquestionably better than the Chandos series, IMHO. There's much more of an immediacy in these performances that I didn't feel with Bamert's Chandos series.


Don't overlook the Lyrita release of the New York .......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Wonderful set


Wonderful is an understatement - surprisingly unmentioned, these days ......


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Don't overlook the Lyrita release of the New York .......


I considered the Davis Lyrita but as I have to stretch my meagre budget as far as possible in these hard times I took the cheapskate option


----------



## HenryPenfold

Red Terror said:


>


An indispensable CD for anyone even remotely interested in Lutoslawski's art ......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I considered the Davis Lyrita but as I have to stretch my meagre budget as far as possible in these hard times I took the cheapskate option


I'd not factored in the cultural stereotypical proclivity for parsimony :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Taking another stab at Horenstein's recording. When I first heard it a few years ago, I didn't like it. It sounds better to me now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd not factored in the cultural stereotypical proclivity for parsimony :lol:


How remiss of you!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Don't overlook the Lyrita release of the New York .......


I would consider the Lyrita recording, but I didn't care much for the work itself. Gerhard just isn't too interesting of a composer for me. But, hey, to each his own.


----------



## Malx

Finally this evening.
*Gerhard, String Quartet No 2 - Arditti Quartet*

A favourite modern quartet, one I selected for the string quartet thread back in July 2020 - still sounding great.


----------



## Knorf

*Jacob Druckman*: Viola Concerto
Roberto Díaz
Philadelphia Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch

A fantastic piece!


----------



## Baxi

Bourdon said:


> It is the first time for me that I listen to this Piece,I like it ,it has just the atmosphere I suspected.


Yes, I like it, too. As you say, a very special atmosphere. 
I known it for many years and for me, the Britten recording is the one to be preferred.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I am listening to Liszt Piano Concertos (Ozawa/BSO/Zimerman), Wranitzky Orchestral Works, and Penderecki.

This Presto sale keeps hitting my bank account. In relatively small blows, thankfully.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just had to hear some grand romantic symphonic music and went for Dvorak symphony no 7 with Czech philharmonic/Belohlavek. So I'm staring at the screen while listening...


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> This is a lively recording from the time before Giulini started putting on the brakes.
> 
> View attachment 158065


That set is on my list.


----------



## Itullian

One of the newer sets that I enjoy listening too


----------



## haziz

*Saygun: Cello Concerto*
_Hugh - Bilkent SO - Griffiths_

First time listening to this work and composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 21, Ich Hatte viel Bekummernis*

Herreweghe emphasizes the "plus belles" in these recordings; they are very smooth with careful highlighting of phrases. Marcel Ponseele is a highlight with his oboe.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this arrival:


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Esther Yoo - Philharmonia Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy_

Happy birthday Glazunov! And thanks for the great music.


----------



## strawa

*Bloch*: Concerto for violin and orchestra (1935-38), Poems of the Sea (1922-23), Suite symphonique (1942-44)
_Oleh Krysa, Sakari Oramo & Malmö Symphony Orchestra_

I really like this concerto!


----------



## Itullian

Some of these.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4*
_Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Fedosoyev_

More of Glazunov's music on his birthday.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 2
Faust Cantata
Oleg Kagan, violin
Natalia Gutman, cello
Erik Kurmangaliev, countertenor
Raisa Kotova, contralto
Anatoli Safiulin, bass
USSR Ministry of Culture State Chamber Choir
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
Rozhdestvensky*










What a fun disc!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Wagner* - Gotterdammerung

Act III, Scene III - the finale of this amazing work - _*30 minutes

*_I have more Rings than I can shake a stick at, but this is my goto modern Ring. I have the Zweden Naxos and the Seattle, but I prefer this set ... a very underrated Ring cycle.

Luana DeVol is a super Brunnhilde. She is now approaching 80, and I think she was no spring chicken when she took part in this performance - an amazing voice .....

These days I can only listen to one act at time. Sometimes, as now, just a scene at a time ....

The days are gone when I could listen to a Ring in a day!


----------



## Itullian

1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158073


*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
Cuban Overture
Porgy and Bess Suite
An American in Paris

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, conductor

1993


----------



## HenryPenfold

[OneQUOTE=starthrower;2121995]







[/QUOTE]

One of the first 'modern classical' CDs I ever bought, 30 years ago !


----------



## Merl

Just finished listening. Nice recording. Bed time.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Variations on a Hungarian folk song, "The Peacock"
BSO
Leinsdorf*










WOW...!!!! The more I listen to this work, the more I'm blown away about it. The Dorati performance on Hungaroton I listened to earlier was great and this Leinsdorf performance turns it into a showpiece, which is a completely valid view of the work. It does contain many phenomenal musical passages that are colorful and just kind of bloom from all of the sections of the orchestra. I think both approaches work well and I'm now anxious to hear others in my collection.


----------



## fbjim

haziz said:


> *Saygun: Cello Concerto*
> _Hugh - Bilkent SO - Griffiths_
> 
> First time listening to this work and composer.


That's a great, great CD. Really turned me on to Saygun.


----------



## mparta

Neo Romanza said:


> Following on the heels of starthrower:
> 
> *Gerhard
> Symphony No. 4, "New York"
> Tenerife SO
> Víctor Pablo Pérez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say this series on Auvidis Montaigne is unquestionably better than the Chandos series, IMHO. There's much more of an immediacy in these performances that I didn't feel with Bamert's Chandos series.


Sort of ridiculous but I'm pretty sure I have all the Auvidis Gerhard, purchased when I lived on the same street as Academy Records in Manhattan, a curse if ever there were one. And I think I might have listened to one.
Good news, I do think I know where they are. Maybe pull them out now.


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

I dearly love the two (completed) Elgar symphonies! And this album fails to suck.


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf & Vanhal: Double Bass Concertos

Chi-chi Nwanoku (double bass)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Paul Goodwin

Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto No. 1 in D major (Krebs 171)
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto No. 2 in D major (Krebs 172)
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto No. 2 in D major (Krebs 172) - Allegro Moderato
Vanhal: Double Bass Concerto in D major


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Kodály
Variations on a Hungarian folk song, "The Peacock"
Hungarian RSO
Ádám Fischer*










Another splendid performance with up-to-date sonics and an orchestra that's well-captured.


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> Sort of ridiculous but I'm pretty sure I have all the Auvidis Gerhard, purchased when I lived on the same street as Academy Records in Manhattan, a curse if ever there were one. And I think I might have listened to one.
> Good news, I do think I know where they are. Maybe pull them out now.


I hope you enjoy the music more than I did. Yeah, if I lived near Academy Records, I probably would be broke.  I've ordered from them a good bit over the years. Always a good, reliable seller.


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp minor
Royal Concertgebouw
Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-11-30
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 7 ... on ...

Prokofiev: Complete Symphonies


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin

Arthur Grumiaux, violin

2-LP set on Philips (U.S.), from 1961


----------



## Rogerx

Walton, Pärt, Bruch

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Markus Poschner

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Pärt: Fratres for Viola & Orchestra
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn Concertos

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Barry Tuckwell (horn), Alan Stringer (trumpet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten, Neville Marriner

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1


----------



## Chilham

Kodály: Cello Sonata

Tatjana Vassiljeva










Brahms: Piano Quintet

Artemis Quartet, Leif Ove Andsnes










Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 "Werther"

Marc-André Hamelin, Leopold String Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)

Portland State University Chamber Choir
Ethan Sperry


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet _2_

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 4 Komische Ländler, D354
Schubert: Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Andantino D823
Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Four Ländler D814
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C major, D812


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Bruckner Symphony listening sessions.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 + Egmont Overture - Berlin PO, Andre Cluytens.*

Streamed from Qobuz - a set I have on my hard disc from an earlier remastering but I am considering this new box as the 2017 remastering sounds very good.










*ETA* Rather than double post went on to listen to:
*Janáček, String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Talich Quartet*

*Dutilleux, Ainsi la Nuit - Orpheus String Quartet*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Webern part three of three for late morning and early afternoon - the choral works and the chamber/orchestral songs.

_Zwei Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, horn, trumpet, celesta, harp, violin, viola and cello op.8 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1910):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin and cello op.14 [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1917-21):
_Fünf geistliche Lieder_ [_Five Sacred Songs_] for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola op.15 [Texts: anon.] (1917-22):
_Fünf Canons_ for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet op.16 [Texts: anon. Latin] (1923-24):
_Drei Volkstexte_ [_Three Traditional Rhymes_] for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet op.17 [Texts: anon. folk sources] (1924-25):
_Drei Lieder_ for voice, E-flat clarinet and guitar op.18 [Texts: anon.] (1925):
_Zwei Lieder_ for mixed choir, celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet op.19 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1926):

Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), BBC Singers, members of the Ensemble Intercontemporain

****************

_Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen_ [_Flee in Light Barges_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.2 [Text: Stefan George] (1908):
_Drei orchesterlieder_ for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Anton Webern/Stefan George] (1913-14):
_Vier Lieder_ for voice and orchestra op.13 [Texts: Karl Kraus/Hans Bethge, after Wang-Seng-Yu and Li-Tai-Po/Georg Trakl] (1914-18):
_Das Augenlicht_ [_The Eyes' Radiance_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1935):
_Cantata no.1_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1938-39):
_Cantata no.2_ for soprano, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.31 [Text: Hildegard Jone] (1941-43):

Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.), Gerald Finlay (bass), BBC Singers dir. by Malcolm Hicks/Simon Joly, Berlin PO/Pierre Boulez.


----------



## haziz

fbjim said:


> That's a great, great CD. Really turned me on to Saygun.


I did find it to be well played and recorded. I am less enthusiastic about my very brief exposure to Saygun's music. A little too "modern" and dissonant for my somewhat orthodox tastes. I should probably listen a bit more before forming a solid opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos- Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
 Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Concerto pour Clavecin BWV 1052
Concerto pour Hautbois d'amour BWV 1055
Concerto pour Violon BWV 1042
Cinquième Concert Brandenbourgeois BWV 1050


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Adagio and Rondo alla Polacca, Violin Concerto, Piano Variations

James Ehnes (violin, viola)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley (conductor & piano)


----------



## sbmonty

Janáček: In the Mist
András Schiff


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

secular cantatas

" Zerreisset,zersprenget,zertrimmert die Gruft " BWV 205

"Tönet ihr Pauken ! Erschallet,Trompeten! BWV 214


----------



## mparta

So very much old world pianism. These late sonatas didn't have the cachet they do now for performance, I think, few of the great romantic pianists would have staked their claim based on late Beethoven. I also think it was perceived as "difficult" for audiences.
There's a bit of lack of poise and some overly aggressive playing, seems to see the big Beethoven (the first movement of Op. 111, for instance) as related to big romantic works, Brahms or Tchaikovsky. I think that ship has sailed. 
It is live, so the occasional mishap, not distracting.
And some of the pianism just as playing, the opening of the second movement of Op. 111, for instance, is really very lovely, he knows how to make a beautiful sound (always voicing, that's how you make a beautiful sound) and he shapes phrases in a grandly lyrical way that is very fetching.
Not a go-to set, but a reminder of things that were done differently by very great musicians. How to not lose their virtues but learn new ones, I think that's a reasonable point of discussion.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

An exciting and rather beautiful realisation of Stockhausen's _Plus-Minus_ by Ming Tsao









Ensemble Ascolta, conducted by Johannes Kalitzke.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach - Cello Concertos

Guido Schiefen (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp

Offenbach: Cello Concerto in G Major 'Concerto-rondo'
Offenbach: Deux âmes au ciel, Op. 25
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for Cello in G Major 'Concerto Militaire'
Offenbach: Introduction et Valse melancolique
Offenbach: La course en traineau
Offenbach: Reverie au bord de la mer


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Volume 4 CD 1


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - Grumiaux


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Jugement de Midas" (Sanderling/ASV)
Jadin - Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 6, No. 1 (Wang/Discover)
Onslow - Symphony #4 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5*

According to David Hurwitz, the brass come in a beat late at the coda of the first movement. I didn't notice it, and I'm too lazy to get the score. I'll take his word for it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158090


*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*

Les saisons, op. 37b
Six morceaux, op. 19

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

2014


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E Major, Op. 80, B.

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Hungarian Folksongs For Violin And Piano, Sz 42, BB 109
Mihály Szűcs, Erzsébet Tusa*


----------



## starthrower

I haven't done much symphony listening this summer but I'm taking these in this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in e-moll, op. 64, MWV O14; Octet In es-dur, op. 20, MWV R20

St. Paul Chamber Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Études
Momo Kodama*










When I ripped this recording, I edited out the Hosakawa pieces that were interspersed between the Debussy. Now, it's a great album! Late period Debussy never seems to get the kind of attention his earlier period does and this is a great shame. Of course, had he lived another 20 years, there's no telling where he would've gone stylistically. Works like _Jeux_ and the _Études_ are both excellent examples of his eclecticism as he was getting older.


----------



## fbjim

Since it got brought up in the 50 year thread.










As someone with a minimal techno phase, zero points for guessing I love this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cello Sonatas

CD 1 BWV 1007-1010 & 1011

Viola de Hoog Cello


----------



## starthrower

Released on the Delos label in 1999. Recording quality is excellent!


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

One of my truly favorite symphonies of all time, Elgar's Second I love even more than his first.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon I decided to have a little 'themed' session.

*Chopin, Polonaise in A flat major Op 53 'Heroic' - Maurizio Pollini*

*R Strauss, Ein Heldenleben - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe*
I started listening to Rattles Berlin recording but gave up after a short period of time - it was not saying 'Heroic' to me at all.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
This is a live recording from May 29 1960 which I think is well worth a listen. Klemperer starts off well then manages to keeps the flow and momentum building right through to the end - well thats how I hear it.


----------



## mparta

starthrower said:


> I haven't done much symphony listening this summer but I'm taking these in this morning.


I love these lyrita recordings of Rubbra. I think there are maybe versions of 3-8, either with Handley or Del Mar, and I would listen to any of those any day, wonderful music. I probably have a few of the Hickox (?) Chandos and have listened but it's the Lyrita recordings that hold my ear.

Maybe Rawsthorne is a next try. I seem to like the less sold composers, i'd take Rubbra over Vaughan Williams any day. More texture and spine and I think those recordings are really very good.


----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _Visions de l'Amen_ for two pianos
Katia & Maria Labeque


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen pour moi aussi - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):










_Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):










_Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] - 'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930):
_Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):










_Le Banquet Céleste_ _[The Heavenly Feast_] for organ (1928 - rev. 1960):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Never seen it mentioned in any requiem conversation, but an absolutely interesting work


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158097


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

6 Suites for Cello Solo, BWV 1007-1012

István Várdai, cello

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This afternoon I decided to have a little 'themed' session.
> *Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
> This is a live recording from May 29 1960 which I think is well worth a listen. Klemperer starts off well then manages to keeps the flow and momentum building right through to the end - well thats how I hear it.


That is an amazing bargain set - if it is still available.


----------



## starthrower

mparta said:


> I love these lyrita recordings of Rubbra. I think there are maybe versions of 3-8, either with Handley or Del Mar, and I would listen to any of those any day, wonderful music. I probably have a few of the Hickox (?) Chandos and have listened but it's the Lyrita recordings that hold my ear.
> 
> Maybe Rawsthorne is a next try. I seem to like the less sold composers, i'd take Rubbra over Vaughan Williams any day. More texture and spine and I think those recordings are really very good.


I like the Rawsthorne symphonies. Makes me interested to explore his other orchestral works. I probably would have purchased the Rubbra box on Chandos if it wasn't over 60 dollars. But comparing his No.1 to Bryden Thomson, Hickox sounds a bit blurry. He doesn't seem to bring out the clarity of the lines. I might just settle for another Lyrita disc. I also have the Alwyn symphonies on Lyrita.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another Bruckner symphony this evening. The mighty 8th.


----------



## Knorf

*Henry Cowell*: _Quartet Euphometric_
*Arthur Shepherd*: _Triptych for high voice and string quartet_*
*Roy Harris*: String Quartet No. 2 "Three Variations on a Theme"
*Gunther Schuller*: String Quartet No. 2
*Andrew Imbrie*: String Quartet No. 4
*Betsy Norden, soprano
Emerson String Quartet

Quite an interesting program, with ample variety.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Kodály
Mónár Anna (Annie Miller)
Gyorgy Melis, baritone
Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Gyorgy Lehel*


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: String Quintets with Contrabass (G337-G339 & G223)

played by the Ensemble 415


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> I like the Rawsthorne symphonies. Makes me interested to explore his other orchestral works. I probably would have purchased the Rubbra box on Chandos if it wasn't over 60 dollars. But comparing his No.1 to Bryden Thomson, Hickox sounds a bit blurry. He doesn't seem to bring out the clarity of the lines. I might just settle for another Lyrita disc. I also have the Alwyn symphonies on Lyrita.


I have the Chandos Rubbra box I acquired as a cheap download some years back from a site that no longer exists - I fear that the sound issue you are describing may be down to the Chandos recordings rather than Hickox.

ETA - Merl's post below got me wondering if I was mistaken - I listened to Symphony No 5 via Qobuz at CD quality and it was considerably better than I recalled. I no longer have the download only the discs I burned from it, I sampled the fifth from that disc and it sounded poor it must have been a poor quality download or the discs I burned have deteriorated.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> I have the Chandos Rubbra box I acquired as a cheap download some years back from a site that no longer exists - I fear that the sound issue you are describing may be down to the Chandos recordings rather than Hickox.


I think it sounds good. *confused


----------



## Merl

Anyway, I've just been listening to some more Dvorak today. I started with a few Cypresses from the Panocha box and then tried the Vlachs
I have both and they both have their merits.


----------



## Red Terror

I rank this man's work higher than Shostakovich's. A magnificent disc.


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Cello Concerto no 3 in G major, G 480

played by Maurice Gendron and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Raymond Leppard


----------



## Knorf

*Laura Schwendinger*: _Creature Quartet: Hymn for Lost Creatures_, _Sudden Light_*, String Quartet in Three Movements, _Song for Andrew_**
*Jamie van Eyck, mezzo soprano
**Christopher Taylor, piano
JACK Quartet

This is a very interesting and quite enjoyable album of string quartets by Laura Schwendinger, a composer likely not too well known to TC members. For those interested, this album would make a fine introduction to her music; these quartets are excellent and the JACK Quartet is of course simply phenomenal.

Schwendinger is a much better and more interesting composer than many other Americans I might name, whose music has received considerably more attention in recent decades. In short, her music could be part of Exhibit A if I wished to prepare a demonstration of music that is unapologetically 21st c. modernist and post-tonal, but also just as unapologetically gorgeous.

The _Creature Quartet_ is in 11 continuous movements, all inspired by lost creatures, those both real but extinct and those entirely mythical. It's an effective, well-crafted, and not at all gimicky work; in all honesty it could be called "String Quartet No. 2" and be no less interesting and engaging to the listener.

_Sudden Light_ is an evocative set of four songs for mezzo soprano, two violins, and cello, using texts about light by Dante Gabriel Rosetti, James Joyce, and Emily Dickinson (mvts III and IV). It's gorgeous music, with interesting texts tastefully set.

Each movement of the String Quartet in Three Movements is inspired by three composers of particular importance to Schwendinger, via their string quartets. In order: Béla Bartók, Andrew Imbrie, and Maurice Ravel. The music is distinctly Schwendinger and does not quote or pastiche the other composers, but rather is effectively suggestive of certain moods one might associate with them. It's a superb piece of music!

_Song for Andrew_ is a touching homage to her former teacher Andrew Imbrie, for three strings and piano. It quotes a lyrical melody by Imbrie, and gradually works this theme into Schwendinger's own sound world, a metaphor for the teacher-student relationship at its best.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Kádár Kata
Marta Szirmay, contralto
Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Gyorgy Lehel*










I could listen to these orchestrated songs from Kodály all day long. It's too bad he didn't orchestrate that many of them. I still want to hear the original versions for voice and piano, though. Kodály's songs will be what I'll explore later on for sure. I'm less interested in the a cappella choral works. I think I'm missing a few chamber works, so I definitely need to rectify this as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> I rank this man's work higher than Shostakovich's. A magnificent disc.


I respectfully disagree. I love Weinberg, but I wouldn't say he's any better than Shostakovich. Both composers have incredible works within their oeuvres.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Laura Schwendinger*: _Creature Quartet: Hymn for Lost Creatures_, _Sudden Light_*, String Quartet in Three Movements, _Song for Andrew_**
> *Jamie van Eyck, mezzo soprano
> **Christopher Taylor, piano
> JACK Quartet
> 
> This is a very interesting and quite enjoyable album of string quartets by Laura Schwendinger, a composer likely not too well known to TC members. For those interested, this album would make a fine introduction to her music; these quartets are excellent and the JACK Quartet is of course simply phenomenal.
> 
> Schwendinger is a much better and more interesting composer than many other Americans I might name, whose music has received considerably more attention in recent decades. In short, her music could be part of Exhibit A if I wished to prepare a demonstration of music that is unapologetically 21st c. modernist and post-tonal, but also just as unapologetically gorgeous.
> 
> The _Creature Quartet_ is in 11 continuous movements, all inspired by lost creatures, those both real but extinct and those entirely mythical. It's an effective, well-crafted, and not at all gimicky work; in all honesty it could be called "String Quartet No. 2" and be no less interesting and engaging to the listener.
> 
> _Sudden Light_ is an evocative set of four songs for mezzo soprano, two violins, and cello, using texts about light by Dante Gabriel Rosetti, James Joyce, and Emily Dickinson (mvts III and IV). It's gorgeous music, with interesting texts tastefully set.
> 
> Each movement of the String Quartet in Three Movements is inspired by three composers of particular importance to Schwendinger, via their string quartets. In order: Béla Bartók, Andrew Imbrie, and Maurice Ravel. The music is distinctly Schwendinger and does not quote or pastiche the other composers, but rather is effectively suggestive of certain moods one might associate with them. It's a superb piece of music!
> 
> _Song for Andrew_ is a touching homage to her former teacher Andrew Imbrie, for three strings and piano. It quotes a lyrical melody by Imbrie, and gradually works this theme into Schwendinger's own sound world, a metaphor for the teacher-student relationship at its best.


This is quite an endorsement. Will try it out


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> I respectfully disagree. I love Weinberg, but I wouldn't say he's any better than Shostakovich. Both composers have incredible works within their oeuvres.


Just finished reading this great piece on Weinberg. You might enjoy it:

*The legend of forgotten musical genius Mieczyslaw Weinberg*


----------



## Neo Romanza

From this new acquisition:

*Strauss
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
LPO
Jurowski*










Oh man, this is fabulous!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> Just finished reading this great piece on Weinberg. You might enjoy it:
> 
> *The legend of forgotten musical genius Mieczyslaw Weinberg*


I've read a lot about this composer, but I'll definitely check out this article. Let me say that I think it's a shame that some listeners have equated Weinberg as being a slave to Shostakovich's compositional approach when there's actually evidence of both composers influencing each other. Like, for example, Shostakovich wouldn't have become interested in Jewish music had it not been for Weinberg introducing him to it. We wouldn't have the song cycle _From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79_ if it weren't for Weinberg. I would say Weinberg was a major composer and it actually kind of reminds me how someone like Kodály, who was good friends with Bartók (both composers collected folk music together), is sometimes unfairly referred to as Bartók lite. Yes, there are _some_ stylistic parallels between both composers, but, like Shostakovich and Weinberg, what's on the surface doesn't actually tell us what's underneath.


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733)
Konzert fur Zwei Violoncelli

Felice de Giardini (1716-1796)
Tamborino-Gigue

-Paul and Maud Tortelier, cellos

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
Konzert fur Violoncello und Orchester (1940)

-Paul Tortelier, cello
Tschechisches Philharmonisches Orchester / Karel Ancerl

On Eterna ([East] Berlin, German Democratic Republic), from 1966
Originally released on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia)


----------



## Itullian

Some symphonies


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Royal Concertgebouw
Chailly*


----------



## starthrower

Featuring the Arditti Quartet

The Five Quartets; trio; Khoom, for soprano and chamber group


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1981)


----------



## pmsummer

L'ART DU THÉORBISTE
_Music for Theorbo_
*Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Estienne le Moyne - Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Robert de Visée*
Simon Linné - theorbo

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Knorf

*Ottorino Respighi*: Ancient Airs and Dances Suite III, _Gli uccelli_, _La boutique fantasque_
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner

I'm not sure Respighi's indulgent arrangements of other people's music are interesting enough for me to keep this disc on the shelf, but I'm giving it another listen for the first time in well over two decades. I find it all quite dull, if I'm honest, leagues and leagues away from Respighi's exciting and wonderful symphonic poems.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Gimse - RSNO - Engeset_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Ottorino Respighi*: Ancient Airs and Dances Suite III, _Gli uccelli_, _La boutique fantasque_
> Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner
> 
> I'm not sure Respighi's indulgent arrangements of other people's music are interesting enough for me to keep this disc on the shelf, but I'm giving it another listen for the first time in well over two decades. I find it all quite dull, if I'm honest, leagues and leagues away from Respighi's exciting and wonderful symphonic poems.


I know what you mean. I've never found OR's arrangements of these works the least bit interesting. But I am an unashamed, incontrovertible, indisputable, irrefutable, irredeemable, indefatigable fan of the Roman Trilogy!


----------



## JohnP

Janacek String Quartet No. 2, take two. Janacek wrote an alternate version of this great work, substituting a viola d'amore for the viola. You probably knew that; I didn't. The Mandelring SQ has a spectacular recording of the 1st and both versions of the 2nd. Somebody has already posted about that recording. Today, I listened to all three. First, to my ear, the version with the viola d'amore is somehow softer and more personal. Second, it's the most astonishing recording of a string quartet I've heard. The timbral fidelity is alive and realistic. Also, it's close. It puts me in the front row, if not right on stage with the musicians. The soundstage is therefore very wide, making it very easy to hear the individual instruments and keep track of how each one fits into the colloquy with the others. I heard this on Spotify, but I'll be buying the CD.


----------



## Itullian

Picked this up on a whim.
Some weird, some not, way too fast mostly.
A passionate young persons cycle.
She can play alright, but needs years and wisdom.
And she leaves out Opus 49, 1 & 2, weird.
She'll do a great cycle one day.


----------



## haziz

*Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time*
_Frost - Debarge - Jansen - Thedeen_

First listen to this composition, and first meaningful listen to the composer. So far way too "modern" and weird for my tastes.
My listening was inspired by the quartet absolutely trouncing Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies as well as myriad other masterworks in one of the ongoing games on the games/polls subforum. I am not sure I agree.


----------



## Bkeske

Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken. Concerto Amsterdam. Telefunken 3LP box 1969 German release

View attachment 158109


----------



## starthrower

If you've never given Webern a chance or decided you don't like him, I encourage you to give this recording a listen. This Chandos CD by the Schoenberg Quartet is the creme de la creme for the combination of beautiful sound and playing, imo.


----------



## Itullian

This cycle is about as closely mic'd as you can get.
Right there with them. So up to you if you'd like that.
The playing and interpretations are excellent.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
7 Piano Pieces, Op. 11
Adam Fellegi*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken. Concerto Amsterdam. Telefunken 3LP box 1969 German release
> 
> View attachment 158109


I LOVE Hindemith's _Kammermusik_! Great stuff. I like the Chailly and Abbado sets or, at least, these are the two I play the most often when I'm the mood for these works.


----------



## SanAntone

*Embers*
by Raymond Deane and Valentin Silvestrov performed by Carducci Quartet, Crash Ensemble











> In the similarly titled radio play by Samuel Beckett, the main character stands at the sea shore, sifting through fragments of memory and story that are still living embers, hot to the touch. So it is in this recording, in which music by the distinguished Irish composer Raymond Deane robustly supports an important quartet by one of the great masters of our age, Valentin Silvestrov.
> Bandcamp


----------



## SanAntone

Itullian said:


> Picked this up on a whim.
> Some weird, some not, way too fast mostly.
> A passionate young persons cycle.
> She can play alright, but needs years and wisdom.
> And she leaves out Opus 49, 1 & 2, weird.
> She'll do a great cycle one day.


The Op. 49 sonatas were very early works, and short, and were not approved for publication by Beethoven (he specifically cited them in his will). I have my doubts whether Lim has a "great cycle" in her, but the decision to leave out Op. 49 was the right one.


----------



## haziz

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Etudes* for solo Guitar
_Fabio Zanon_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
L'enfant et les sortilèges
Sylvaine Gilma (soprano), Francoise Ogeas (soprano), Colette Herzog (soprano), Jeannine Collard (mezzo-soprano), Jane Berbié (mezzo-soprano), Camille Maurane (baritone) et. al.
R.T.F. National Orchestre
R.T.F. Choeur De Radio France
R.T.F. Maitrise De Radio France
Maazel*










Exquisite. French opera doesn't get much better than this other than Debussy's _Pelléas et Mélisande_.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453

, Youri Egorov (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch
Recorded: 1985-02-20
Recording Venue: 19/20 February 1985, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Philadelphia
Ormandy*


----------



## Rogerx

Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trauerkantate / J.S. Bach: Actus Tragicus

Elly Ameling (soprano), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Maureen Lehane (contralto), Barry McDaniel (baritone), Collegium Aureum, Barry McDaniel (bass vocal)
Members of the Collegium Aureum, Aachener Domchor


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Prokofiev: Sarcasms (5), Op. 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Sonata for Piano and Cello in A major, Op. 104

played by Jozef Podhoranský, Violoncello, and Monika Mockovčáková, Piano


----------



## Merl

Time for a bit of Kodaly before continuing with painting the kitchen.


----------



## Musicaterina

Francesco Geminiani: Cello Sonatas Op.5

played by: Jaap ter Linden (cello), Lars Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord), Judith-Maria Becker (cello)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Having listened to all Bruckner's symphonies over the last nine days, I've come to the conclusion that I don't really chime with his sound world. That said, I do like the ninth and this is undoubtedly a great performance of it.


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker










Albéniz: Iberia

Alicia de Larrocha










Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra

Sir Neville Marriner

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields










Alfvén: Symphony No. 4 "Fran Havsbadet"

Neeme Järvi

Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Christina Högman, Claes-Hakan Ahnsjo


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453
> 
> , Youri Egorov (piano)
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Wolfgang Sawallisch
> Recorded: 1985-02-20
> Recording Venue: 19/20 February 1985, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road


A great box - superb pianist.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben BWV 147

played by:

Netherlands Bach Society
Marcus Creed, conductor
Griet de Geyter, sopran
Alex Potter, alto
Guy Cutting, tenor
Matthias Winckhler, bass


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part two for either side of a leisurely stroll in the not-too-warm sunshine.

_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ [_Hymn to the Holy Sacrament_] for orchestra (orig. 1932, score lost during WWII - reconstructed from memory 1946):










_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra (1932-33):










_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra, three movements arr. for organ with one new movement added (orig. 1932-33 - arr. 1933-34):










_Fantaisie burlesque_ for piano (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):










_La Nativité du Seigneur_ [_The Lord's Nativity_] - nine pieces for organ (1935):


----------



## haziz

*I ditched the Webern about halfway through and went back to familiar musical terrain. I have to admit some of the works were actually quite listenable.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A complete contrast to the Bruckner symphonies I've been listening to is afforded by the disc that sits next to tem on the shelf. Impressive playing by the La Scala Orchestra under Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## haziz

I ditched the Webern about halfway through and went back to familiar musical terrain. I have to admit some of the works were actually quite listenable.


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning a couple of recordings revisited for the string quartet thread:
*Janáček, String Quartet No 2 'Intimate Letters' - Talich Quartet & Pavel Haas Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Lozakovich (violin),

Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest

Back to Faure Nocturnes, Heidsieck. Now, 7, 8 and 9.










Nocturne No 7 is an extended piece with an initial section mostly based on a rhythmic motif, followed by an ecstatic central section and a return to the original material. A sublime piece of music. No 8 is a brief, charming piece of less than 2 minutes. I listened to No 9 mainly as a preview for more attentive listening tomorrow.

Makes me pine away for the OOP recording of Heidsieck performing the Barcarolles.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony in D Minor & Le Chasseur maudit

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158128


*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*

Concerto in E flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 1
Grand Concerto in F minor for clarinet and orchestra, op. 5
Concerto in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 11
Introduction et air suédois in B flat major for clarinet and orchestra, op. 12

Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Michael Collins, soloist/conductor

2018


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - Harold in Italy*
Bernstein/NYPO, William Lincer (viola)

There's no one better than Lenny to bring quixotic, romantic enthusiasm to Berlioz.


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in ages. A pleasant listen.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Arne - Overture #6 from "8 Overtures in 8 Parts" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Boccherini/Grutzmacher - Cello Concerto in B-flat (Gendron/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #29 (Marriner/Argo) *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Philadelphia
Ormandy*


----------



## Malx

*Roslavets, Chamber Symphony BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.*

A work that uses a similar mix of instruments as those used by Schoenberg in his First Chamber Symphony but is considerably larger in scale more than double the length. I'm still getting to know the piece but so far my reaction has been positive.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Symphonies 1 and 2 and 3 overture's

VPO/ LSO - Pierre Monteux


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today I'm listening to selected _Bernstein Century_ recordings:

1. *Bach*: _St. Matthew Passion_ (LB w/The NYPO/the Collegiate Chorale; Boys Choir of the Church of the Transfiguration & soloists)/Leonard Bernstein discusses the _St. Matthew Passion_)
2. *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ (LB w/The NYPO/The Collegiate Chorale/Lee Venora & Jennie Tourel, soloists); *Mahler*: _Adagietto. Sehr langsam_ from _Symphony #5_ (LB w/The NYPO; recorded live at the Mass for the burial of Robert F. Kennedy, 1968); *Mahler*: _Part One (Veni, Creator Spiritus!)_ from _Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand"_ (LB/The NYPO; Schola Cantorum of New York; Julliard Chorus; Columbus Boychoir; Recorded live for the opening of Lincoln Center, 1962)
3. *Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_; *Copland*: _Rodeo_; *Copland*: _Billy the Kid_; *Copland*: _Fanfare for the Common Man_ (LB w/The NYPO)
4. *Ives*: _The Unanswered Question_; *Ives*: _Holidays Symphony_; *Ives*: _Central Park in the Dark_; *Carter*: _Concerto for Orchestra_ (LB w/The NYPO with assistant conductors Seiji Ozawa and Maurice Peress on _Central Park in the Dark_)
5. *Mozart*: _Concerto for Two Pianos_; *Mozart*: _Concerto for Three Pianos_ (LB w/The NYPO with Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale, pianos on the _Concerto for Two Pianos_; and w/Arthur Gold, Robert Fizdale and Leonard Bernstein pianos on the _Concerto for Three Pianos_); *Mozart*: _Piano Quartet K. 478_ (Members of the Julliard Quartet w/Leonard Bernstein, piano)



































For decades, I was mystified by Bach's religious works and it was frustrating to me that while the _St. Matthew Passion_ is often hailed as, maybe, the greatest piece of music ever composed, that I just couldn't "get" it. Though Leonard Bernstein wasn't much known as a great champion of Bach; LB's abridged, English translation, and thoroughly un-HIP rendition of the _St. Matthew_, is what brought me around to deeper understanding of Bach's musical vision. Bernstein's brief "discussion" only serves to enhance what the music means to Bach (and Bernstein?), musically and spiritually.

Moving on to a Mahler spectacular, we start with a robust interpretation of the _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ followed by the solemn _Adagietto_ from _Symphony #5_; in a live recording from the Mass at the burial of Robert F Kennedy; and then a joyful _Veni, Creator Spiritus_ or _Part One_ from the long-winded _Symphony of a Thousand_. It goes without saying that Bernstein felt a profound connection to Mahler, recording the first complete Mahler symphony cycle during the psychedelic 1960s to be followed by another, more contemplative cycle that was done in the 1980s. But before Bernstein, there was Dimitri Mitropoulos who was a friend of Bernstein and a Mahler champion before Bernstein made Mahler fashionable. Like, Bernstein, Mitropoulos' Mahler is full of flavor, enthusiasm, and spontaneity, even it is marred by poor sound technology as Mitropoulos died in 1960 just on the cusp of a more clear and full sound technology experience; and in some ways I like to think that Bernstein's Mahler is what Mitropoulos would have recorded if he had lived a bit longer.

Next up, is the popular music of Aaron Copland, with works that portray the beauty of the American rural landscape, and the folk music of farmers and cowboys in a way that is smooth and sophisticated while retaining the rustic charm of simple folks; and Bernstein OWNS it. With the possible exception of Copland himself, no one could conduct Copland with more authenticity than Bernstein.

Staying on an "American" track, we move to the music of Charles Ives and, here again, Bernstein really unlocks the flavor of Ives' wild and stubborn musical vision. This is followed by a rare trip that Bernstein makes to the world of serial composition, and while Elliot Carter's _Concerto for Orchestra_ may not be technically 12-tone, it might as well be for all it's complexity. For the most part, Bernstein stayed away from Ultra-Modernism and only seemed to record a handful of such works, almost as if to show that he was at least aware of it. And even if Bernstein himself incorporated some atonality into his own works now and then, he pretty much insisted that music was "innately tonal". Even so, Bernstein delivers a full-on intense rendition of Carter's severe _Concerto for Orchestra_, but it's my experience that Carter's music is not as difficult as it's reputation may suggest, given an even chance.

We end with some recordings of Mozart where Bernstein joins forces with the the piano duo Gold & Fizdale and later some members of the Julliard Quartet where Bernstein takes a rare dive into the world of chamber music. And these recordings are surprisingly warm, balanced, and fresh; and quite wonderful, especially considering that Bernstein wasn't known as a great champion of Mozart.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
Oboe Sonata, Op. 58
Stefan Schilli, Oliver Triendl*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

How music stirs the memory. Victoria De Los Angeles was my introduction to Canteloube's glorious arrangements of Auvergne Folk Song, and her first LP, which coupled one side of Auvergne songs with Chausson's *Poème de l'amour et de la mer* was scarecly ever off my turntable during my days at the Guildhall School of Music and Drama and particularly reminiscent of a summer in 1976. Since then the songs have become enormously popular and there have been any amount of recordings by many well known singers, but these De Los Angeles versions have a special resonance for me.

A mini review on my website if anyone's interested http://tsaraslondon.com/2020/01/12/victoria-de-los-angeles-sings-chants-dauvergne/


----------



## Malx

Prompted by another thread.
*Lutosławski, Concerto for Orchestra - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I'll have to give Gardner's No.3 a listen.

NP:










Streaming No.2 from this disc which I don't own.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I always love to listen with a sense of joy to BWV 533 and Bram Beekman plays it beautiful.

Vol.5 CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

The first of the Danish Quartet Prism series - Shostakovich 15th quartet - a really sparse and pained (and yet very beautiful) account - and Beethoven Op. 127 (12th quartet).










Janacek's 2nd quartet from this record of the Doric Quartet.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

For me, this is probably the highlight of Abbado's very fine Brahms cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Vocalise-Étude_ for wordless soprano and piano (1935):
_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936-37):
_Chants de Terre et de Ciel_ [_Songs of Earth and Heaven_] - cycle of six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1938):










_O sacrum convivium!_ [_O Holy Feast!_] - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Latin liturgy] (1937):










_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano, arr. for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (orig. 1936-37 - arr. 1937):










_Les Corps Glorieux_ [_The Bodies in Glory_] - seven pieces for organ (1939):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

I think 14 may be my favourite Shostakovich symphony. The performance in this set was probably the one that started me off in admiring and loving the work so much.


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski*: Piano Concerto, Symphony No. 4
Louis Lortie
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Inspired by another thread. These are superb performances, and in fact I think I might even slightly prefer this recording of the Piano Concerto over Lutosławski's own with Krystian Zimerman.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Domenico Scarlatti - Sonatas for Harpsichord 
Trevor Pinnock*









Listening to these on Harpsichord after initially hearing some of them on a modern Piano, the difference is striking. I enjoy both instruments in this music but the effect of the instrument on the character of the piece took me by surprise.

I've listened to this CD over the last two days and I have really enjoyed it, once I adjusted to the tone of the Harpsichord. I've only known Pinnock for his conducting in Mozart and Haydn so it was interesting to hear him in this context. He plays fantastically.


----------



## Malx

*Lutosławski, Symphony No. 4 - NDR Sinfonieorchester, Krzysztof Urbański.*
First listen on Qobuz - pretty good.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yml3
Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - our pick of the best pieces featuring the string technique pizzicato.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Chilham

de Falla: Noches en los jardines de España

de Falla: El sombrero de tres picos

de Falla: La vida breve - Interlude and Dance

Carlos Miguel Prieto

Jorge Federico Osorio, The Orchestra of the Americas










Bloch: Rhapsodie hébraïque "Schelomo"

Benjamin Wallfisch

Raphael Wallfisch, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Sticking with streaming,

*Dvořák, Symphony No 9 - NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbański.*

A very impressive New World from Urbański - suitably gentle and affectionate in the Largo but offering an otherwise strong performance that doesn't lack forward momentum without ever sounding rushed. Great to hear a fresh take on a old warhorse, but one that doesn't deconstruct the piece for the sake of being different - very enjoyable.


----------



## SanAntone

Goldberg Variations BWV 988
Alexandra Papastefanou









New recording - my first listen. This pianist has also recorded The WTC and the French Suites.


----------



## fbjim

Malx said:


> Sticking with streaming,
> 
> *Dvořák, Symphony No 9 - NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbański.*
> 
> A very impressive New World from Urbański - suitably gentle and affectionate in the Largo but offering an otherwise strong performance that doesn't lack forward momentum without ever sounding rushed. Great to hear a fresh take on a old warhorse, but one that doesn't deconstruct the piece for the sake of being different - very enjoyable.


Give it a listen later- Alpha puts out good stuff and if the 9th is a warhorse, it's a great warhorse.


----------



## donaldlam

I'm listening to

MOZART: German Dances, K. 600, 603, 604
TCHAIKOVSKY: Piano Concerto No. 1 in b-Flat Op 23
KODALY: Dances from Galánta
KODALY: Háry Janos Suite

István Kertész, conductor; John Browning, piano

https://www.ideastream.org/wclv/istv-n-kert-sz-conductor-john-browning-piano

and sighing about what might have been...


----------



## Itullian

Just received this today.
Listened to the first 3 discs so far and love it.
It's a beautiful set.
I will post a full, detailed review later.
Recommended to all Walter fans.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158160


17 arias

Anna Netrebko, soprano

compilation 2009


----------



## Merl

More excellent Czech Dvorak SQ recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Leclair: Récréations de Musique [Les Nièces de Rameau]


----------



## JohnP

More DSCH, the String Quartet No. 6. This has one of those amazing Shostakovich Lento movements, this time with lots of counterpoint, even a fugue. I've long loved the Pacific Quartet in this music, but I'm falling for the Mandelring. They clarify the music and play with great feeling. Audite's spectacular recording puts each instrument in it's proper space and thus makes it possible to follow and understand the interplay of instruments as I've neve heard before.


----------



## 13hm13

Balakirev : Symphony No. 1 in C, Liadov: Polonaise in C op 49


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Wagner - *Die Walkure, Act III _* 71 minutes
*_Vienna Philharmonic, Georg Solti, recorded *1957 *Decca Legends remaster 96 kHz/24 bit

Kirsten Flagsted - Brunnhilde
Otto Edelmann - Wotan
UA

This is a simply astounding performance. Flagsted for me, even surpasses Birgit Nilsson and Otto Edelmann is a powerful and authoritative Wotan.

Solti is arguably on finer form than when he came to record this opera in 1966 as part of his historic Ring traversal.

The 1957 sound quality is of demonstration quality - testament to John Culshaw's Brilliance (not forgetting James Brown's engineering and Erik Smith, co-producer}


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn Piano Trios - Beaux Arts


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_NHK SO - Ashkenazy_


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: String Quartets No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata" & No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Leipziger Streichquartett

ETA: It amuses me that on the booklet cover someone misspelled Janáček's name. It's proper everywhere else, except in the English translation of the notes, where it's borked again. Regardless, I love these performances and the recording is amazing.










More *Janáček*: _The Ballad of Blaník_, _The Fiddler's Child_*
*Elizabeth Layton
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158172


*Dmitry Shostakovich*

The Bolt: Suite from the Ballet, op. 27a
Jazz Suite No. 2 (Suite for Stage Variety Orchestra)
Jazz Suite No. 1
Tahiti Trot, op. 16

Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky

2002


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* 'American'
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## Dimace

WE, again and let us start with a VERY good *Prokofiev's 3rd with Andre & Vladimir.* Quality DECCA recording from 1976 with very good full frequency stereo sound. What I find peculiar and interesting with these old, let us say, neoclassical recordings, is the fact that they still have a classic (quick parts) / romantic (at the slow parts) influence, which the newer haven't. They seem to be less agressive (aggressiveness isn't very suitable word, but this moment I found nothing else...) and easier at least to my ears. From the newer recordings, the one is nearer to my standards with *Martha and the Singapore SO.* The video follows the LP presentation. (I don't have the CD of this one and I don't know if exists. If yes we are speaking for a GREAT performance direct comparable to Vladimir's)


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## PuerAzaelis

And then this:

"I Am Sitting in a Room" (1968). Alvin Lucier (Voice), Simone Conforti (Electronics). 2012.


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Klíma conducts Prokofiev - Summer Day Suite, Op.65, Prague Chamber Orchestra & A Winter Camp Fire, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra. Crossroads, date unknown, but probably late 60's

View attachment 158174


----------



## pmsummer

THE LION'S EAR
_A Tribute to Leo X, Musician among Popes_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
La Mora
Corina Marti & Michael Gondko - directors

_Ramée_


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Tchaikovsky - The Seasons. The U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks/Мелодия 1978. Demo/radio station copy. Beautiful recording.

View attachment 158175


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Scriabin - Poem Of Ecstasy, Op. 54 & Schönberg- Transfigured Night, Op. 4 (1943 Revised Version). Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1967

View attachment 158177


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20,
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Images, Books I & II
Jacobs*










A desert island recording for me.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Malx said:


> *Roslavets, Chamber Symphony BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.*
> 
> A work that uses a similar mix of instruments as those used by Schoenberg in his First Chamber Symphony but is considerably larger in scale more than double the length. I'm still getting to know the piece but so far my reaction has been positive.


An excellent disc there. And _In the hours of the New Moon_ is not a mere filler. I find it quite haunting.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Trio & Horn Trio

Andras Schiff (piano)

Members of the New Vienna Octet


----------



## Rogerx

Janácek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba & The Cunning Little Vixen Suite

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## fergusmcphail

I've been away from here for 1 day shy of a year!  I didn't realise it was that long. I was lured back by my birthday email.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

15th Anniversary Edition - Remastered

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1

Riccardo Chailly

Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2

Eugen Jochum

Emil Gilels, Berliner Philharmoniker










Wagner: Das Rheingold (Highlights)

Sir Georg Solti

Wiener Philharmoniker, George London, Eberhard Wächter, Waldemar Kmentt, Set Svanholm, Gustav Neidlinger, Paul Kuen, Walter Kreppel, Kurt Böhme, Kirsten Flagstad, Claire Watson, Jean Madeira, Oda Balsborg, Hetty Plümacher, Ira Malaniuk


----------



## Merl

Early start and more kitchen painting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This disc of Canteloube's gorgeous Auvergne settings is as good as any of the top recommendations in a crowded field. However, for me, it doesn't quite match the magic of the De Los Angeles versions I was listening to yesterday. That said, Jill Gomez has a lovely voice, captures the right balance between folk song simplicity and classical vocal production and Handley and the RLPO provide lush, sensual accompaniments.


----------



## Nedeslusire

Playing this 4CD collection of "beloved violin concertos":


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Concert Overture* 'In Autumn'
_RSNO - Engeset_


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ymlf








Live from the BBC Proms: Vladimir Jurowski conducts the LPO with cellist Steven Isserlis.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Martin Handley.

Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
c.7.55pm
Walton: Cello Concerto

c.8.25pm
Live Interval: Art historian and New Generation Thinker Christina Faraday talks to Martin Handley about the Isenheim Altarpiece, a masterpiece of the Northern Renaissance by the painter Matthias Grünewald, which inspired Hindemith to write Mathis der Maler

c.8.50pm
JS Bach: 14 Canons (Goldberg Variations) arr F.Goldmann (UK premiere)
c.9.05pm
Hindemith: Symphony 'Mathis der Maler'

Steven Isserlis, cello
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski, conductor

Vladimir Jurowski makes his final appearance as the London Philharmonic Orchestra's Principal Conductor after nearly 20 years in a concert of the 20th-century repertoire he has championed so passionately during his time in London. The rise of Nazism is the catalyst for both Stravinsky's ballet Jeu de cartes ('Card Game'), in which forces of good triumph over the wicked Joker, and Hindemith's symphony Mathis der Maler ('Mathis the Painter'), in which the demons and angels of the Isenheim Altarpiece are vividly dramatised. Walton's rhapsodic Cello Concerto takes us forwards to the 1950s and the end of the composer's career.


----------



## Rogerx

Frederick Fennell conducts the Music of Leroy Anderson

Eastman Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1980)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Probably best avoided by anyone who doesn't have a sweet tooth, but those of us who enjoy whipped cream desserts can dive in with relish. Moffo sensuously croons her way through these gorgeous confections, with Stokowski ramping up the lush, romanticism. The effect is undeniably beautiful and I really enjoy the sticky sweetness of these delectable bonbons, but they won't be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Malx

String Quartets are currently near the top of my listening agenda these days - nothing different to start today.

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 3 - Voces String Quartet.*
The quality of the quartets from a young man makes me wonder how he may have developed and what kind pieces he may have composed had he not passed at such an early age.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/3 - Cuarteto Casals*
Whilst many wax lyrical about the late quartets, and quite rightly so, I feel the early and middle quartets are equally worthy of attention.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev and Bartok from Richter and Maazel.










Another favourite Shostakovich symphony - the 6th. Again I feel that Kondrashin's account is as good as it gets.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## Enthusiast

The 15th quartet. This account is considerably warmer than the Danish Quartet recording I heard yesterday. It is still bleak, though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

6 Schübler chorales BWV 645-650

18 Leipzig chorales BWV 651-668

The Amsterdam Baroque Choir

Ton Koopman organ


----------



## Rogerx

Youri Egorov-piano

CD 7


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak today. Nice disc.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158187


*Frédéric Chopin*

Polonaise No. 1 in C sharp minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26
Polonaise No. 1 in A major, op. 40 "Military"
Polonaise No. 2 in C minor, op. 40
Polonaise in F sharp minor, op. 44 "Tragic"
Polonaise in A flat major, op. 53 "Heroic"
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat major, op. 61

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2013


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: The Cello Concertos

played by Harriet Krijgh and the Wiener Kammerphilharmonie conducted by Claudius Traunfellner


----------



## Enthusiast

Two recordings of the Janacek second quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Aquarelles: Debussy, Hahn

Siobhan Stagg (soprano)

Noga Quartet

Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Hahn, R: String quartet in F major


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "La Dame Blanche" (Paray/Mercury)
Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite #1 (Martinon/RCA)
Bruch - Kol Nidrei (Fournier/DGG)
Smetana - Dance of the Comedians from "Bartered Bride" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Nedeslusire

Going through this 2CD collection of works by the brightest classical star of my nation:


----------



## Malx

Earlier what is currently my preferred Water Music disc.
*Handel & Telemann, Water Music - Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini*

Now - after a light lunch, something of a somewhat different style and sound.
*Lutosławski, Piano Concerto - Leif Ove Andsnes, Bavarian RSO, Franz Welser-Möst.*


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Aquarelles: Debussy, Hahn
> 
> Siobhan Stagg (soprano)
> 
> Noga Quartet
> 
> Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
> Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
> Hahn, R: String quartet in F major


tell us about this. They have a Kurt Weill disc, I think probably arrangments of songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - Harold en Italie, op. 16, H 68

(Pinchas Zukerman, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit)/

Alban Berg: Chamber Concerto For Piano And Violin With 13 Wind Instruments

(Daniel Barenboim, Pinchas Zukerman, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez)


----------



## Musicaterina

Fortunato Chelleri: Sinfonie for Strings & Cello Concerto

played by: Sol Gabetta (Violoncello), Atalanta Fugiens conducted by Vanni Moretto


----------



## Enthusiast

Classical era symphonies - very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

Arrived today.

*Gerhard, Metamorphoses (Symphony No 2) - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*










*ETA*

*Wellesz, Symphony No 7 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl*


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Le gendarme incompris
Ensemble des Solistes de "L'Orchestre de laGarde Républicaine
François Boulanger

Les Marmelles de Tirésias
Choer et Orchestre du Théatre Nationa de l'Opéra Comiquw
André Cluytens

Les Chemins de l'amour
Yvonne Printemps Orchestre Marcel Cariven


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 4 from one of my top Brahms sets.


----------



## Musicaterina

Domenico Gabrielli: Sonata for Cello & Continuo in G

played by Fabian Boreck (Baroque Cello) and Tammo Wilken (Organ)


----------



## Bourdon

*Chambonnières*

Harpsichord Suites CD 1


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: _Cypresses_ for string quartet 
Leipziger Streichquartett

I skipped the Dvořák's _Cypresses_ yesterday in favor of the Janáček quartets, so putting them on today. Dvořák is surely the undisputed Romantic master at writing remarkably satisfying miniatures!


----------



## Malx

Sorting a few discs out - relocating within storage areas which I do from time to time - during which process I have been listening to this disc which I hadn't played for years.

*Chopin, Various pieces - Artur Rubinstein. *


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*: _Cypresses_ for string quartet
> Leipziger Streichquartett
> 
> I skipped the Dvořák's _Cypresses_ yesterday in favor of the Janáček quartets, so putting them on today. Dvořák is surely the undisputed Romantic master at writing remarkably satisfying miniatures!


Totally agree, Knorf, and I've been playing a few Cypresses recordings this week too but today it was more Dvorak quartets and the biggest one around, the behemoth that is String Quartet #3. Yeah, I know its wayyy too long by at least 20 mins but it's still a decent piece. The Vlachs try their hardest to slog through it and do quite well.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_, Op. 35
Mstislav Rostropovich
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Such a fantastic, gorgeous recording, this is one of my top Strauss albums: Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker at their best! I can (just) forgive the parsimony of placing _Don Quixote_ alone on the disc.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_, Op. 35
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Such a fantastic, gorgeous recording, this is one of my top Strauss albums: Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker at their best! I can (just) forgive the parsimony of placing _Don Quixote_ alone on the disc.


I know only the DG recordings but I have to look for this one too I guess


----------



## JohnP

And which did you enjoy most? (I like both these SQs very much.) I heard the Mandelring SQ in this music, both versions, the other day and loved it.


----------



## Itullian

Schubert, The great
NYPhil. 1949


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major

played by Eva Lymenstull, baroque cello


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto in C Major

played by:

Eva Lymenstull, cello 
SeungRok Bak and Amy Shen, violins
Hilla Heller, viola
Annabeth Shirley, cello
Yussif Barakat, bass
Emmanuel Frankenberg and Mateusz Cendlak, horns


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part four for tonight.

_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin, cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):










_Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):










_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for 36 female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):


----------



## JohnP

I recently posted on another thread about three favorite 4th Symphonies. I just listened to one of them, Braga Santos' 4th, and it still lifts me up. The orchestration is dazzling, and it brims with folk-like melodies and rhythms. So much music (much of which I love) is melancholic or tragic, reverential or contemplative. This is pure soaring joy. What a gift.


----------



## fergusmcphail

Malx said:


> String Quartets are currently near the top of my listening agenda these days - nothing different to start today.
> 
> *Arriaga, String Quartet No 3 - Voces String Quartet.*
> The quality of the quartets from a young man makes me wonder how he may have developed and what kind pieces he may have composed had he not passed at such an early age.


I was looking for something new to listen to. Have not come across Arriaga before and I do like a good string quartet. 15 minutes in. I'm hooked.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part four for tonight.
> 
> _Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin, cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
> _Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ for 36 female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion [Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):


I have to listen to Messiaen again very soon.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Mazurkas
*

Lovely playing of lovely pieces.


----------



## Malx

fergusmcphail said:


> I was looking for something new to listen to. Have not come across Arriaga before and I do like a good string quartet. 15 minutes in. I'm hooked.


He also composed an impressive Symphony which is available on Hyperion - unfortunately not available to stream if thats your preferred listening method. There are a couple of other recordings one on Naxos and one on Chandos which I haven't heard but they should be more readily available.


----------



## Faramundo

Outstanding, perfect harmonies.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1, 4 Nocturnes, Ballade No. 1 & Polonaise No. 6* Pollini on EMI









A pleasing disc.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Piano Concertos, 2 Mazurkas (0p. 63 No,2 & Op. 68 N.4) & Waltz n E minor* Evgeny Kissin on MEL

Sorry I don't seem to be able to find an cover image to download.

These are fine performances of Chopin. Especially so considering Kissin's age. Born in 1971 the recording dates from 1984.


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> He also composed an impressive Symphony which is available on Hyperion - unfortunately not available to stream if thats your preferred listening method. There are a couple of other recordings one on Naxos and one on Chandos which I haven't heard but they should be more readily available.


The Voříšek symphony is an unexpected delight too, IMHO.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin Favourites* Ashkenazy on Decca















I don't particularly think of Ashkenazy as a Chopin pianist - he's got a wide range, plus he's no slouch at conducting. His wide range sometimes means I overlook him as I can't easily pigeon hole him.

He's pretty good here!


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Symphony No. 8 in C minor WAB 108. Andris Nelsons, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. 2019, Leipzig, Gewandhaus.


----------



## mparta

Rambler said:


> *Chopin Favourites* Ashkenazy on Decca
> View attachment 158207
> 
> View attachment 158208
> 
> 
> I don't particularly think of Ashkenazy as a Chopin pianist - he's got a wide range, plus he's no slouch at conducting. His wide range sometimes means I overlook him as I can't easily pigeon hole him.
> 
> He's pretty good here!


My first encounter with the etudes was Ashkenazy and I was overwhelmed. I guess I hear other things in them now and a more subtle approach. Some of that may have been the close recording. But he still has the chops and that goes a long way. He played everything, which I don't see as a virtue, but I do think that Chopin might have been up the list for him. When I see his Beethoven on YouTube I am quite underwhelmed, I think by the Russian "school".


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10*

An unbelievably intense live outing from Mravinsky and the St. Petersburg Phil. I love the recordings by Karajan and Ančerl, but Russian orchestras are always able to impart a unique ruggedness to this music. This great symphony can support a variety of interpretations, anyway.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Wagner* - Götterdämmerung Act III (Live) - *75 minutes *

I'm falling back in love with Solti's Wagner ...........


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7 Valse triste


----------



## 13hm13

Glenn Gould
Berliner Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan
The legendary Berlin Concert 1957
Beethoven - Concerto for piano and orchestra No. 3
Sibelius - Simphony No. 5

Live recording, May 26, 1957


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS
*Gilles Binchois*
BALLADES, VIRELAIS ET RONDEAUX
*Jehan de Lescurel*
Ensemble Gilles Binchois
Dominique Vellard - director
_
Erato Veritas x2_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> I have to listen to Messiaen again very soon.


I can vaguely remember when I last listened to Messiaen - it was nearly a year ago. Nearly every composer in my collection gets their turn once or twice a year, and now it is his.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Dvořák - Symphony No.8. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.London 1965

View attachment 158212


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Finlandia · Valse Triste · Der Schwan Von Tuonela • Tapiola. Berliner Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon 1967. German release

View attachment 158213


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Agon_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen

A bit of Gielen's superb Stravinsky.


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schumann - The Four Schumann Symphonies. Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks/Odyssey 3LP box 1971

View attachment 158214


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 + 18 
Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Chausson: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony Nos 2 and 3

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Martucci: Symphony No.1 in D minor, Op.75,

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels
For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Roméo & Juliette & Symphonie fantastique

Regina Resnik (contralto), André Turp (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Pierre Monteux, René Leibowitz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Vingt Regards..._ is a long work but I prefer to listen to it in its entirety or a disc at a time because it feels to me like the pieces belong together, whereas the later (and even lengthier) _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ is more like a compendium where one can dip in and out at any place. The _Harawi_ cycle make up the last songs for voice and piano that Messiaen composed, and at almost an hour it is a substantial work in its own right.

_Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty Contemplations of the Christ-Child_] for piano (1944):










_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort_ [_Harawi: Songs of Love and Death_] - cycle of twelve songs for soprano and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1945):


----------



## Musicaterina

Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Waltz of the Flowers. It was the wedding dance of my grandparents, and they also danced to it on their 65th wedding day, the (in Germany) so-called iron wedding ("Eiserne Hochzeit" in German) in 2004.

The Waltz of the Flowers is played by the WDR Funkhausorchester conducted by Josep Vicent.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Piano Concerto and Haydn Variations.

Tiberghien/Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1976)


----------



## Bourdon

*William Byrd*

Mass for five voices
Mass for four voices
Mass for three voices

Motets
Ave verum corpus
Infelix ego


----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests and the Friday poem.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yng1


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak (Cypresses / SQ9) courtesy of the Voglers. Fine music-making.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Vol. 9

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, Hob.XVI:7
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, Hob.XVI:1
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 41 in A major, Hob.XVI:26
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 44 in F major, Hob.XVI:29
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 52 in G major, Hob.XVI:39
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker










Brahms: Violin Sonatas 1-3

Christian Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt










Wagner: Die Walküre (Highlights)

Sir Georg Solti

Wiener Philharmoniker, James King, Régine Crespin, Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Gottlob Frick, Christa Ludwig, Vera Schlosser, Helga Dernesch, Brigitte Fassbaender, Helen Watts, Berit Lindholm, Vera Little, Marilyn Tyler,Claudia Hellmann


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A very useful two disc set of Chausson's orchestral and chamber works. The performances are all very good, though I'd have to admt I prefer a woman's voice in the _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_, and indeed I have recordings of it by Victoria De Los Angeles, Janet Baker and Maggie Teyte, all of which I prefer. François Le Roux is dramatically involved but his legato isn't always maintained. The orchestral contribution of the Montreal Syphony Orchestra under Dutoit is superb though, as it is in the Symphony and the Poème for Violin, played here by Chantal Juillet.

My favourite work in the set is, however, the Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, which receieves an excellent performance here from Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Rogé and the Ysaye Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite, etc.

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fischer

Kodály: Dances of Galanta
Kodály: Dances of Marosszék
Kodály: Gergely-járás (St. Gregory's day)
Kodály: Háry János Suite
Kodály: Táncnóta (Dancing song)


----------



## Enthusiast

Inspired by a side discussion between Malx and Chilham - this is a fine disc (very much on the Classical - rather than the Romantic - side of Beethoven's world) and includes the Vorisek symphony that Chilham was recommending.



















Before that I listened to the Martucci 2nd symphony that is this Saturday's symphony. I can't say that I found much in it except for some of the last movement.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158230


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concertos for harpsichord and strings
BWV 1052, 1053, 1054, 1055, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1060, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1981, reissued 2002


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Bourdon

*Musica Reservata*

I still find it attractive to listen to these oldies which take me back to the years of my youth. I remember like it was yesterday when we sang "Pase El Agoa" together exuberantly
Years of happiness and ignorance.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Inspired by a side discussion between Malx and Chilham - this is a fine disc (very much on the Classical - rather than the Romantic - side of Beethoven's world) and includes the Vorisek symphony that Chilham was recommending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that I listened to the Martucci 2nd symphony that is this Saturday's symphony. I can't say that I found much in it except for some of the last movement.


Some Martucci works going by. I've heard the symphonies and been underwhelmed, but.....

try the piano quintet. It is a favorite and to me, in a genre that seems to bring out the best in every one who writes for it, the Martucci quintet may be not just a favorite, but my real favorite. Glorious music.


----------



## mparta

Great, great music, big tunes for days. I love the Martucci.


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Dimitrij" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Fibich - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A splendid disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


That's a great set. I think they're at their best when they're doing English polyphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yth6








Classical music for breakfast time, plus found sounds and the odd unclassified track.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 3 in es-dur, K.447, Horn Concerto No. 2 in es-dur, K.417, Horn Concerto in d-dur, K. 412/514, Horn Concerto No. 4 in es-dur, K.495

(Hermann Baumann, St. Paul Chamber Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman)


----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8
> 
> Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


Picked this particular disc up second hand after being impressed by the an initial listen to the cycle......really rather good!

Now listening to Skrow' and the Deutsches Radio Philharmonie Saarbruken Kaiserslautern in a wonderful performance of Brahms' 2nd Symphony.


----------



## haziz

*Holst: The Planets*
_BBC SO - Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more recordings of he 2nd Janacek Quartet - both rather good.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Janacek: String Quartets 1 & 2. Doric String Quartet.










Arensky: Piano Trios 1 & 2. Beaux Arts










Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12, Smetana: String Quartet No. 1. Alban Berg Quartet










Bach: Various Violin Concertos. Mullova.










Brahms: Symphony No. 4, Haydn Variations. Abbado, Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Schubert*

String Quartet No. 12 in C Minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet No. 13 in A Minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D. 887

Quartetto Italiano

Wow. I forgot how wonderful and lengthy the G Major is. Definitely among my favorite quartets. Beautiful.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
Pittsburgh Symphony, William Steinberg

I live in the Pacific Northwest region of the U.S., and we are presently blanketed with a thick layer of wildfire smoke, as are a large portion of the western states. It's quite horrible, with the Air Quality Index ranging from the mid 200s to low 300s ("very unhealthy" to "hazardous.") Also, its been hitting above 30-35° C every day. Outside activities are therefore out, even if you're not a middle-aged man with asthma. So I'm living vicariously through Beethoven's _Pastorale Symphony_, which is probably my favorite Beethoven symphony to listen to.

And what a _Pastorale Symphony_ this is! The highlight of a very fine Beethoven cycle, Steinberg and the Pittsburghers created one of the performances of this symphony I love the most.

It's awful outside, like the Plateau of Gorgoroth in Mordor, but I have Beethoven played by the Pittsburgh Symphony and William Steinberg. It helps.


----------



## WVdave

Richard Strauss; Also Sprach Zarathustra
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Conducted By Herbert von Karajan, Solo Violin Willy Boskovsky 
London Records - CS 6129, vinyl, LP, album, stereo, gatefold, US, 1959.

Found this copy at the Goodwill on the way home from work yesterday for $1 and after a little TLC it plays great.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a great set. I think they're at their best when they're doing English polyphony.


These are all older recordings  The recording with music from John Sheppard is one of their finest ( not in this collection) but the Gesualdo recording they made is also very very beautiful.
The last few years I don't follow the Scholars as I used to do.
I prefer more "The Clerck's group" and the more intimate approach which I didn't like at first.


----------



## Coach G

WVdave said:


> Richard Strauss; Also Sprach Zarathustra
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Conducted By Herbert von Karajan, Solo Violin Willy Boskovsky
> London Records - CS 6129, vinyl, LP, album, stereo, gatefold, US, 1959.
> 
> Found this copy at the Goodwill on the way home from work yesterday for $1 and after a little TLC it plays great.
> 
> View attachment 158235


That was my first recording of _Zarathustra_ that I ever owned. I bought it on LP reissue as a teenager but it was ruined in a flood. It's a good recording.

Enjoy!


----------



## pmsummer

AWAKE
*Judd Greenstein - Sean Friar - Missy Mazzoli - Mark Dancigars - David Crowell - Patrick Burke*
Now Ensemble
- Alex Sopp - flute
- Sara Budde - clarinet
- Mark Dancigers - electric guitar
- Logan Coale - double bass
- Michael Mizrahi - piano
_
New Amsterdam Records_


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Eine Alpensinfonie_, Op. 64
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Continued vicarious outdoor activities.

ETA: by the way, this is a sensational recording of this!


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Concert Overture* 'In Autumn' & *Piano Concerto*
_Havard Gimse (pn.) - Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Bjarte Engeset_


----------



## vincula

Listening to some highly-spirited Sibelius right now:






This YouTube channel's filled with gems.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart - three symphonies (31, 35 and 36) from this










and two of the same ones (31 and 35) from this










Both records are excellent.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Mozart - three symphonies (31, 35 and 36) from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two of the same ones (31 and 35) from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both records are excellent.


Excellent choices, IMHO.


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: _La Mer_
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> It's awful outside, like the *Plateau of Gorgoroth in Mordor*, but I have Beethoven played by the Pittsburgh Symphony and William Steinberg. It helps.


Got me thinking - I wondered if Frodo or Samwise were listening to Beethoven's Symphony No 6 on their ipod but with further thought I realised the battery would be dead by that stage in their journey.

Joking aside stay safe Knorf.


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 2 / Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No. 6). The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1991 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 158236


----------



## Mark Dee

Best 50p I spent today - one of a dozen CDs picked up from a local shop ....


----------



## vincula

Another Sibelius no.2 to treasure in mesmerizing SQ!






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

Bernstein's awesome Sibelius.


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4 / Serenade To Music. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 158238


----------



## starthrower

Leo Ornstein 1893-2002

Some sources list his birth year as 1895. Either way he may have had the longest life span of any composer. His monumental quintet was composed in 1927 and premiered in Jan. 1928. I'm focusing on this piece for now. Will get to the quartet eventually.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part six for the rest of today.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes Martenot and orchestra (1946-48 - rev. 1990):










_Cinq rechants_ for three sopranos, three altos, three tenors and three basses [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):










_Cantéyodjayâ_ for piano (1948):
_Quatre Études de rythme_ [_Four Rhythmic Studies_] for piano (1949-50):










_Messe de la Pentecôte_ [_Whitsun Mass_] for organ (1951):
_Livre d'orgue_ [_Organ Book_] - seven pieces for organ (1951-52):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Orchestra & choir of the Rome Opera - Oliviero De Fabritiis
with Beniamino Gigli (Pinkerton) & Toti Dal Monte (Butterfly)
august 1939 recording


----------



## Itullian

Bernstein's awesome Tchaikovsky


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: Waltzes & Nocturnes* Ashkenazy on Decca









A selection of waltzes and nocturnes played by Ashkenazy.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 5. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962

View attachment 158242


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult

A classic recording: fiery, urgent, indomitable. One could argue Boult misses some opportunities to get more from lyrical moments (for example, compared to Haitink), but it's hard to argue against the sheer visceral impact.


----------



## Rambler

*Chopin: The complete Etudes* Louis Lortie on Chandos









An excellent disc!


----------



## senza sordino

Only Bacewicz over the previous three days

Concerto for String Orchestra, Symphony for String Orchestra, Piano Quintet (Version for chamber orchestra and piano)









Violin Concerti 1, 3 and 7









Violin Concerti 4, 5 and 2









String Quartets 1-7









Awesome music. I have it on good authority, my Polish friend, how to pronounce her name. According to Wikipedia, her sixth violin concerto has never been published nor performed.


----------



## Bkeske

On a Williams run….

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 3 (Pastoral Symphony) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 158244


----------



## Malx

Streamed:
*R Strauss, Don Juan - NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański*


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Concert Overture* 'In Autumn'
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra - Bjarte Engeset_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1980)


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2*
_Malmo Symphony Orchestra - Bjarte Engeset_


----------



## pmsummer

DOMINANT CURVE
*Colin Jacobsen - Kojiro Umezaki - Claude Debussy - John Cage
Brooklyn Rider*
- Johnny Gandelsman - violin
- Colin Jacobsen - violin
- Nicholas Cords - viola
- Eric Jacobsen - cello
with
- Kojiro Umezaki - shakuhachi, electronics
- Justin Messina - electronics
_
In a Circle Records_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> *Richard Wagner* - Götterdämmerung Act III (Live) - *75 minutes *
> 
> I'm falling back in love with Solti's Wagner ...........


Have you seen that wild film of him conducting the VPO in Goetterdaemmerung funeral music? I've never seen a conductor do that before, makes Bernstein look placid.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.6 / The Lark Ascending. The New Philharmonia Orchestra w/Hugh Bean violin. Angel 1968

View attachment 158246


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> Have you seen that wild film of him conducting the VPO in Goetterdaemmerung funeral music? I've never seen a conductor do that before, makes Bernstein look placid.


Yes. Coincidentally I watched the DVD 'The Golden Ring' this evening.

It's a 1965 BBC film/documentary showing the making of the land-mark Ring with Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Gottlob Frick ua.

Solti makes Joy Division frontman Ian Curtis look demure!!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Lutosławski - Symphony No. 2*

A fun, exciting, and absorbing symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
> _Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_ (1980)


Do you have any impressions of the Warner set?


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar Violin Concerto - Catherine Manoukian

Just getting familiar with this piece. This is a fine performance. Definitely will check out others.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 2 (first concept version 1872 - ed. W. Carragan 2005)
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
SACD


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: _Z mrtvého domu_ "From the House of the Dead"
Festival Aix-en-Provence
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## strawa

*Haydn*: Sinfonia concertante in B flat major for oboe, bassoon, violin, cello and orchestra (1792)
István Engl (oboe) László Baranyai (bassoon) Igor Ozim (violin), Zóltan Rácz (cello), Antal Doráti & Philharmonia Hungarica

*Martinu*: Sinfonia concertante in B flat major for oboe, bassoon, violin, cello and orchestra (1949)
Nicolas Daniel (oboe), Stephen Reay (bassoon), Andrew Watkinson (violin), Stephen Orton (cello), Richard Hickox & City of London Sinfonia


----------



## Itullian

#1


----------



## 13hm13

*Pettersson: Symphony No. 8*

Pettersson: Symphony No. 8

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Double Concerto For Clarinet, Viola And Orchestra Op.88, 8 Pieces For Clarinet, Viola And Piano, Op.83

Eva Katrine Dalsgaard (viola), Giovanni Punzi (clarinet), Tanja Zapolski (piano)

Copenhagen Phil, Vincenzo Milletari


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 158250


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
BBC Scottish SO
Brabbins*










Lovely performance. It's about time for another installment in this series unless COVID has distrupted it, which may every well be the case.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - Album for the Young

Borodin Trio and Friends, Lube Edlina (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Prague ~ 1770 -- Koželuh, Mysliveček, [Suk Chamber Orchestra Prague, Josef Vlach]


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Anton Stefan [Josef Antonín Štěpán] (1726-1797):
Concerto for fortepiano in B flat major

...on...

Salieri, J.A.Stefan - Concertos for fortepiano - Andreas Staier


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Cellos

Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Jiaxin Lloyd Webber (cello)

European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Gothos

Playing CD 1

A Colour Symphony

Things to Come

Cello Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius & Schumann: Violin Concertos

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Ralph Kirschbaum (cello) & Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem

Philippe Herreweghe

Christiane Oelze, Gerald Finley, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs Élysées










Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge

Matthias Goerne, Christoph Eschenbach










Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins

Zubin Mehta

New York Philharmonic, Isaac Stern, Itzhak Perlman










Elgar: Sospiri

Peter Pettinger, Nigel Kennedy


----------



## Merl

Some more very nice Dvorak on this one.


----------



## vincula

Have been listening to Nielsen this morning. His symphony no.5 right now. Lovely live broadcast recording of stunning quality I didn't know. Munch/BSO '53






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*Janáček, String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters' - Alban Berg Quartet.*
Another listen to this recording for the string quartet thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon. What should I play first? Is there some kind of, um, pecking order? (ouch...)

_Le Réveil des oiseaux_ [_The Awakening of Birds_] for piano and orchestra (1953 - rev. 1988):










_Oiseaux exotiques_ [_Exotic Birds_] for piano, winds and percussion (1955-56 - rev. 1985):










_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds I-IV_] - seven pieces for piano (1956-58):


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
2021 BBC Proms

Released On: 07 Aug 2021
Available for 57 days

*Nicola Benedetti* teams up with rising star *Jonathon Heyward* and the talented teenagers of the *National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain* for a Prom featuring one of the all-time symphonic greats: Beethoven's 'Eroica' Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Andrew McGregor

*Laura Jurd: CHANT* (London premiere)

*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor
*
8.05: Interval
Andrew McGregor is joined by former NYO member and presenter Lloyd Coleman, talks to some current members of the National Youth Orchestra and hears from their digital artist in residence and composer Jessie Montgomery.

8.30: *Jessie Montgomery: Banner* (London premiere of chamber-orchestra version)

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major*, 'Eroica'

_
Nicola Benedetti, violin
National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain
Jonathon Heyward, conductor
_
Rising star Jonathon Heyward conducts the talented teenagers of the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain in one of the all-time symphonic greats. Propelling the symphony into the Romantic age, Beethoven's 'Eroica' is a celebration of scope and drama, a musical depiction of heroism that surges with pioneering spirit. Nicola Benedetti is the soloist in Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 2 with its song-like slow movement - a work whose sardonic wit is balanced by a new lyricism that would come to dominate the composer's later works. The Prom also includes a new NYOGB commission by British composer, jazz trumpeter and former BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist, Laura Jurd.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ym69


----------



## Malx

Just getting to know this piece so listened to it a couple of times this morning - pretty impressive.

*Gerhard, Symphony No 1 - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Just getting to know this piece so listened to it a couple of times this morning - pretty impressive.
> 
> *Gerhard, Symphony No 1 - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*


That CD holds an important place in my collection. I value Gerhard's music highly. I find that the Symphony Orchestra of Tenerife are often behind interesting recordings. Glad you like it!


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part seven for late morning and early afternoon. What should I play first? Is there some kind of, um, pecking order? (ouch...)


Play the one closest to hand - it's worth two in the bush .....


----------



## Merl

More Dvorak SQs courtesy of this superb disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Enthusiast

Fricsay's Fidelio - a good one IMO - followed by his Choral.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das Wohltemperierte Klavier Livre 1


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade *
_London Symphony Orchestra - Stokowski_ (1964)


----------



## fbjim

MLP LPs, not a bad use of a turntable.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## starthrower

In May 2006 mem*bers of Musica Antiqua Köln played Johann Sebas*tian Bach's Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of Fugue) for this film pro*ject in various spaces of a museum buil*ding desi*gned by Japa*nese archi*tect Tadao Ando, close to the German town of Düs*sel*dorf.

Sorry about all those asterisks but that's a product of TC from my copy and paste. Anyway, I'm a frequent YouTuber for this piece (mainly organ or ensemble) since I own just one recording.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade *
_London Symphony Orchestra - Goosens_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2012
3 SACD set


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158259


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Violin Concertos, Sinfonias, Overture, Sonatas
BWV 21, 174, 182, 527, 529, 1041, 1042, 1043, 1045, 1052R, 1056R, 1060R, 1067

Isabelle Faust, violin
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Bernhard Forck

2019


----------



## haziz

*Albeniz: Iberia*
_Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## Enthusiast

An hour+ of pleasure ..


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel de Falla: Danza española from La vida breve (arr. by Fritz Kreisler)/ Maurice Ravel: Pièce en forme de Habanera/ Isaac Albéniz: Tango, op. 165, No. 2 (arr. Fritz Kreisler)/ Johannes Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in g-moll (Transkription Joseph Joachim)/ Maria Theresia von Paradis: Sicilienne in es-dur/ Howard Brockway: Cavatina in a-dur, op. 13/ Edward Elgar: La Capricieuse, op.17/ Antonín Dvorák: 4 Romantic Pieces, op. 75, B.150/ Fritz Kreisler: Liebesleid/ Edward Elgar: Salut d'amour, op.12/ Fritz Kreisler: Liebesfreud (Pinchas Zukerman, Marc Neikrug)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
En Saga, Op. 9
Philadelphians
Ormandy*


----------



## mparta

I wonder what the mind would have been like having lived through the war. And I don't know where Gieseking was? His reputation is badly skewed by the British press' version of him as a Debussy pianist. He played everything, had the big technique and facility beyond bounds. And the mind-- the memory, the learn music without playing it, etc. Apparently that strategy may have gone badly awry with a Rach 3?

The Beethoven here is Op. 31#1, op. 90, Op. 101, Op. 111, Op. 79, maybe something else. He has a light touch, and occasionally he scrambles (excitable boy) but the tell is in the Op. 101, where he makes the last movement, which is a nightmare to play, just sing and dance as it should. It's really hard to get the burden off that music and just let it go and he does that. Maybe, despite slightly challenged sonics and just a little of that scramble, maybe the best conception of Op. 101 I've ever heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some sweetmeats.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


I don't know if it was the CSO's first Mahler 5, but Stokowski played this with them and sat the teenage Dale Clevenger front and center to honor the "horn concerto" impression this piece gives. That's the story I know, and the horn and brass playing on this recording are, as would be expected, without parallel. 
But I find the symphony bitter, not a favorite. It was a big event in Houston a few years ago when Eschenbach returned for a one-off with this piece, and that is a very good orchestra and the performance was very fine.


----------



## Malx

*Gerhard, Symphony No 3 'Collages' - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*

Well that was certainly an interesting 20 mins - orchestra and tapes blended at times to great effect. In the past I have found that tapes/electronic effects can be detrimental to pieces, in this work Gerhard, for me, gets the mix just right - very effective.


----------



## cougarjuno

Shebalin - Symphonies nos. 2 & 4


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Francis Poulenc*

Concerto in G Minor, FP 93 for organ, strings and timpani
Concert champêtre, FP 49 for harpsichord and orchestra

Simon Preston, organ & harpischord
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn

Very fun! Particularly the latter piece. A great disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

When I said that I was not very taken with this week's Saturday Symphony by Martucci, mparta agreed but highly recommended the composer's Piano Quintet (see posts 15578 and 15579). I have now heard it and agree it is a much finer work with some lovely moments. This recording - via Spotify - is perhaps not the best (including the rather boxy sound) but it did the job.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity
_Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz_, BWV 46
_Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott_, BWV 101
_Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben_, BWV 102
Joanne Lunn, Daniel Taylor, Christoph Genz, Gotthold Schwarz
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## JohnP

Knorf said:


> *J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity
> _Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz_, BWV 46
> _Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott_, BWV 101
> _Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben_, BWV 102
> Joanne Lunn, Daniel Taylor, Christoph Genz, Gotthold Schwarz
> The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


Do you have a preference among these three?


----------



## Knorf

JohnP said:


> Do you have a preference among these three?


They're all amazing!

ETA: Maybe slightly for BWV 101 because of the incredible opening chorus and virtuosic bass aria with double reeds. But the choruses of 46 are nothing to sneeze at, nor its extraordinary bass/trumpet aria, and I should say 102 also has an awesome chorus and a very lovely alto aria. All amongst other good bits for all three...

In other news:

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor (with Finale ed. Carrigan)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Simon Rattle


----------



## Merl

Yet more Dvorak before the match. Shouldn't have bothered watching the game, tbh, and just played more Dvorak.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part eight for tonight.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of the Birds V-VII_] - six pieces for piano (1956-58):










_Chronochromie_ [_Time-Color_] for orchestra (1959-60):
_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ [_And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead_] for wind, brass and percussion (1964):










_Sept haïkaï - Esquisses japonaisses_ [_Seven Haikus - Japanese Sketches_] for piano, violins, winds and percussion (1962):
_Couleurs de la Cité céleste_ [_Colours of the Celestial City_] for piano, clarinets, brass and percussion (1963):


----------



## SanAntone

*Mihail Jora *(1891-1971): _String quartet no. 2_ op. 52 (1966)






As a lover of string quartets I am always very pleased to discover one by a composer I've never heard of before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some contemporary Danish guitar music here, that's pretty traditional, written 1982. Denmark has an impressive guitar scene with several composers and guitarists on the top shelf  Marcin Dylla from Poland is one of the most accomplished guitarists around and obviously enjoys playing modern music that I believe goes well wth the audience.


----------



## JohnP

Bach Cantata BWV 9, J.S. Bach Foundation, Rudolf Lutz. I've admired every performance that I've heard by this group. Chorus, instrumentalists, soloists, and (especially) conductor and organist Rudolf Lutz are excellent. In this cantata--performed, as usual, in a Swiss church--the chorus, tenor aria, and soprano/alto duet (here taken by soprano and tenor) are are all of special note. The tenor solo, a dire picture of man's sinful nature, is wonderfully sung, and there is a wonderful solo violin accompaniment. The high point, though, is the duet, a joyful recognition of salvation by faith. Both the soprano and tenor are exemplary, and the accompaniment is beautifully done by flute and oboe d'amore. Canons abound, both in the vocal and instrumental parts. I haven't heard this cantata by any other group but can't imagine a more winning, lively performance.






Since the video is blocked, you can search for the cantata on YouTube in the usual way. I'm sorry that the link doesn't work.


----------



## vincula

Getting into the passionate world Beethoven last piano sonatas as played by Ives Nat.

No.31 right now:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Taggart

JohnP said:


> Bach Cantata BWV 9, J.S. Bach Foundation, Rudolf Lutz. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the video is blocked, you can search for the cantata on YouTube in the usual way. I'm sorry that the link doesn't work.


Simply click on the Watch on YouTube which functions as a link to YouTube.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Requiem & Te Deum* Sir Colin Davis on Phillips









If I had t choose one work of Berlioz as his greatest work it would have to be The Requiem. What a monumental and imaginative and varied work. There is much colossal music here, but it is balanced by quiet, almost spare, music.

The 'Te Deum' could be thought of as a companion piece, written years later, but in my view it really can't compare to the Requiem.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*
_Seattle Symphony - Schwarz_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schoenberg - Gurrelieder*

Unabashed ear candy for this Sunday afternoon - nothing can match the opulence of Schoenberg's glittering score, the BSO's sumptuous playing, and Jessye Norman's golden voice. Everything here is ideal.


----------



## pmsummer

A CIRCLE IN THE WATER
_Songs and Music of Melancholy_
*William Corkine - John Dowland - Tobias Hume - Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Delia Agúndez - soprano
Robert Cases - Renaissance lute, theorbo
Charles Magraner - director, viola da gamba
_
Capella de Ministrers_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel - Georg Philipp Telemann - Jean-Marie LeClair - Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble
_
LINN_


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Debussy: Preludes*
_Michelangeli_










*
Bach: Goldberg Variations*
_Rana_










*

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
_RPO - Beecham_


----------



## Knorf

*Roberto Gerhard*: Concerto for Orchestra, Symphony No. 2
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Matthias Bamert

I became a fan of Gerhard 20-odd years ago, and still find it a great listen, so I've been pleased to a observe a fair amount of his oeuvre appearing in this thread. On this album are two of his best works, in my opinion, played here not just with great accuracy and attention to detail but also tremendous commitment.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire
*

If you want to hear Pierrot without the weirdness, this is the recording for you. Yvonne Minton tends to sing the notes without many drop-offs, so it's stimme without much sprecht.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Symphony No. 2, op 17 (1912-1914)

Orchestra simfonica a Cinematografiei / Constantin Bugeanu

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1970s


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

This recording is sufficiently weird.


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*
> 
> This recording is sufficiently weird.
> 
> View attachment 158266


Any good? Sinopoli looks like he's about to hit the wife there.

"You overcooked my g*damned steak again!?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> Any good?


With a cover like that, it's_ got_ to be good. And in my opinion, it really is.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Brahms - String Quintet #1 - Amadeus Quartet + 1


Haydn - Op. 76 String Quartets - Kodaly Quartet


Next up: Schoenberg's 2nd String Quartet with the LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> With a cover like that, it's_ got_ to be good. And in my opinion, it really is.


Sinopoli's Neue Wiener Schule in general is absolutely top notch. Easily recommendable!


----------



## SanAntone

When Do We Dance?
Lise de la Salle









This is a really interesting album, made up of some jazz songs by Fats Waller, Art Tatum, and George Gershwin - a track of Astor Piazzolla, and three Danzas argentinas by Ginastera. Then the big works, Valses nobles et sentimentales by Ravel, Romanian Folk Dances by Bartok, and some short works by Stravinsky, Scriabin, and Rachmaninoff. There some other works, but it is a mixed and long program.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Christa Ludwig
Wiener Sängerknaben, Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, 
Edinburgh Festival Chorus & Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein, Humphrey Burton (director)

From last night!


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Czerny: Grandes Variations De Bravura Sur Deux Motifs De L'opéra Fra Diavolo De D.F.E. Auber, Op. 232
Czerny: Introduction and Variations Brillantes Sur Le Marche Favori De L'opéra Gli Arabi Nelle Gallie De Pacini, Op. 234
Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Polacca Dals Le Style Brillant Sur La Cavatine Favorite 'Tu Vedrai La Sventurata' Chantée Par M. Rubini Dans L'opéra...
Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Presto Finale Sur Un Thème Favori De L'opéra Norma De Bellini, Op. 281


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante
> 
> Rosemary Tuck (piano)
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge
> 
> Czerny: Grandes Variations De Bravura Sur Deux Motifs De L'opéra Fra Diavolo De D.F.E. Auber, Op. 232
> Czerny: Introduction and Variations Brillantes Sur Le Marche Favori De L'opéra Gli Arabi Nelle Gallie De Pacini, Op. 234
> Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Polacca Dals Le Style Brillant Sur La Cavatine Favorite 'Tu Vedrai La Sventurata' Chantée Par M. Rubini Dans L'opéra...
> Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Presto Finale Sur Un Thème Favori De L'opéra Norma De Bellini, Op. 281


How are listening to this and Miles Davis at the same time?


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43 'The Divine Poem"

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra (I. Summer Night on the River, II. On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring)
LPO
Handley*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Granen, No. 5 (The Spruce Tree/Kuusi)
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Koivu, No. 4 (The Birch/Björken)
 Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: V. Impromptu in B minor
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: VI. Impromptu
Sibelius: Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Sibelius: Romance in D flat major, Op. 24, No. 9
Sibelius: Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Sibelius: Six Bagatelles, Op. 97
Sibelius: Six Impromptus, Op. 5
Sibelius: Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Sibelius: Ten Piano Pieces, Op. 24
Sibelius: Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra -Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1983-04-28
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

First spin .


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy The Kid & Rodeo and Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

Morton Gould and His Orchestra

Copland: Billy the Kid - Suite
Copland: Rodeo
Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

"Was mir behagt,ist nur die muntre Jagd, BWV 208

Emma Kirkby and Michael George are really very fine,the Parley of Instrument is excellent as ever.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_Accardo - Gewandhaus Leipzig - Masur_


----------



## Marinera

Rudolf Kempe and Staatskapelle Dresden - Complete Orchestral works, disk1

Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30
Tod und Verklärung op. 24
Der Rosenkavalier op. 59, Walzer-Suite
Capriccio op. 85 (Moonlight Music)









Frederic Chopin - Journal Intime. Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Rogerx

Martinů: Double Concertos for Violin and Piano

Momo & Mari Kodama (piano), Sarah & Deborah Nemtanu (violin), Magali Demesse (viola), Orchestre Philharmonique de Marseille, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*

Symphony No.1 & 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo
Lawrence Foster


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Symphony & Herminie

and Other Works

Berit Norbakken Solset (soprano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

Arriaga: Air de Médée
Arriaga: Herminie
Arriaga: Overture in D major, Op. 20
Arriaga: Overture to 'Los esclavos felices'
Arriaga: Symphonie à grand orchestre
Arriaga: Symphony in D


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
> Pittsburgh Symphony, William Steinberg
> 
> I live in the Pacific Northwest region of the U.S., and we are presently blanketed with a thick layer of wildfire smoke, as are a large portion of the western states. It's quite horrible, with the Air Quality Index ranging from the mid 200s to low 300s ("very unhealthy" to "hazardous.") Also, its been hitting above 30-35° C every day. Outside activities are therefore out, even if you're not a middle-aged man with asthma. So I'm living vicariously through Beethoven's _Pastorale Symphony_, which is probably my favorite Beethoven symphony to listen to.
> 
> And what a _Pastorale Symphony_ this is! The highlight of a very fine Beethoven cycle, Steinberg and the Pittsburghers created one of the performances of this symphony I love the most.
> 
> It's awful outside, like the Plateau of Gorgoroth in Mordor, but I have Beethoven played by the Pittsburgh Symphony and William Steinberg. It helps.


Taking direct inspiration from Knorf's post above. I am stuck indoors now, not a result of environmental factors but something less profound but equally incapacitating......a broken ankle. I have therefore decided this afternoon to devote some time today to Dvorak as his music always (IMO) reminds me of the more natural environments but also time spent ambling around the city of Prague.....

The Piano Quintet Op 81-The Lindsays with Peter Frankl (volume 6 of the ASV Bohemians series)


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Taking direct inspiration from Knorf's post above. I am stuck indoors now, not a result of environmental factors but something less profound but equally incapacitating.....*.a broken ankle*. I have therefore decided this afternoon to devote some time today to Dvorak as his music always (IMO) reminds me of the more natural environments but also time spent ambling around the city of Prague.....
> 
> The Piano Quintet Op 81-The Lindsays with Peter Frankl (volume 6 of the ASV Bohemians series)


Sorry to hear this, wish you a speedy recovery :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Bourdon said:


> Sorry to hear this, wish you a speedy recovery :tiphat:


Thanks for your good wishes......Now feeling slightly more at ease with my predicament as I continue my afternoon of Dvorak with Mariss Janson's magnificent Oslo recording of the 5th Symphony......if anyone continues to doubt the symphonic achievements of Dvorak outside of 7-9 I can only recommend this performance!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158274


*Richard Strauss*

Tod und Verklärung
Metamorphosen
Vier letzte Lieder

Gundula Janowitz, soprano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1971 and 1974, reissued 1995


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin*: _Nocturnes_ (Pleyel 1836)
Alain Planes

[I can't post the image since all of the image links I have found have been rejected by TC.]


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos

Shlomo Mintz (violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part nine to take me through to this evening. Two substantial works on sacred themes, steeped in Messiaen's brand of devotional mysticism (for want of a better term...).

_Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ [_Nine Meditations on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity_] for organ (1967-69):










_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ [_The Transfiguration of Our Lord Jesus Christ_] for large mixed choir, piano, cello, flute, clarinet, xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and large orchestra [Text: Biblical sources/ Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):


----------



## Vasks

_Jean jamming_

*Francaix - Woodwind Quintet (Sphinx-Quintett/MDG)
Francaix - Quintet for Clarinet and Strings (Gaudier Ensemble/Hyperion)
Francaix - Pavane pour un Genie vivant (Fischer/Hyperion)*


----------



## jim prideaux

There is something in the final few minutes of the fourth movement of Dvorak's 5th that always has a significant emotional impact.............difficult to put my finger on exactly what and why but there you go!

Othello Overture Op 93 from the same Jansons/Oslo P.O. cd.


----------



## JohnP

"Jean jamming"

One could do much worse. Delightful music.


----------



## SanAntone

Thorvaldsdottir: Sola
performed by Anne Leilehua Lanzilotti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7 in E minor
CSO
Abbado*










With the new arrival of my Mahler Chailly Leipzig DVD set (which I got for free --- long story), today feels like a Mahler day.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Taking direct inspiration from Knorf's post above. I am stuck indoors now, not a result of environmental factors but something less profound but equally incapacitating......a broken ankle. I have therefore decided this afternoon to devote some time today to Dvorak as his music always (IMO) reminds me of the more natural environments but also time spent ambling around the city of Prague.....
> 
> The Piano Quintet Op 81-The Lindsays with Peter Frankl (volume 6 of the ASV Bohemians series)


Sorry to hear of your accident. I hope Dr Dvorak speeds your recovery.


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry to hear of your accident. I hope Dr Dvorak speeds your recovery.


Dvorak most certainly is.......now listening to the wonderful Orpheus Chamber Orchestra recording of the Serenade for Strings....


----------



## JohnP

Rogerx said:


> Martinů: Double Concertos for Violin and Piano
> 
> Momo & Mari Kodama (piano), Sarah & Deborah Nemtanu (violin), Magali Demesse (viola), Orchestre Philharmonique de Marseille, Lawrence Foster


I like Martinů; the Concerto for Two Violins is one of his most ingratiating pieces. Glad you like it, too. I've yet to hear the Concerto for two Pianos, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Rogerx

JohnP said:


> I like Martinů; the Concerto for Two Violins is one of his most ingratiating pieces. Glad you like it, too. I've yet to hear the Concerto for two Pianos, so that's something to look forward to.


The Concerto for two Pianos was on a Classical music channel, that was it to get it of the shelves.


----------



## JohnP

Red Terror said:


> Any good? Sinopoli looks like he's about to hit the wife there.
> 
> "You overcooked my g*damned steak again!?


Early leader in the "overcooked" album art category.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Chopin*: _Nocturnes_ (Pleyel 1836)
> Alain Planes
> 
> [I can't post the image since all of the image links I have found have been rejected by TC.]


Ummm...I don't understand. I have no issues with posting images:


----------



## Neo Romanza

JohnP said:


> I like Martinů; the Concerto for Two Violins is one of his most ingratiating pieces. Glad you like it, too. I've yet to hear the Concerto for two Pianos, so that's something to look forward to.


It's a great recording. Martinů is one of my favorite composers. The _Concerto for two pianos_ is great stuff. Do you own a lot of his music on disc?


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> Ummm...I don't understand. I have no issues with posting images:


With some help from Art Rock I figured out what I had been doing wrong. But the important thing, the recording, I thought, was excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Norrington's non-HIP Mozart.










And before that this rather striking account of the Quartet for the End of Time.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 in e-dur, bwv 1042 (Midori, St. Paul Chamber Orchestra)
Antonio Vivaldi: 12 Concertos, op. 3 - "L'estro armonico", Concerto No. 8 in a-moll for 2 Violins, RV 522 (Pinchas Zukerman, Midori, St. Paul Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 10_ - Adagio
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Suite No. 2 for Orchestra, op 20 [1915]

-Orchestra simfonica a Cinematografiei / Constantin Bugeanu

Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano [1916]

-Mircea Opreanu, violin
-Catalin Ilea, cello
-Hilda Jerea, piano

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1967


----------



## JohnP

Neo Romanza said:


> It's a great recording. Martinů is one of my favorite composers. The _Concerto for two pianos_ is great stuff. Do you own a lot of his music on disc?


Frescoes Of Piero Della Francesca
Piano Concerto No. 2
Piano Concertto No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 5
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras
Concertino for Piano Trio and Orchestra
Overture H. 345
Memorial to Lidice
Piano Quintet No. 1
Piano Quintet No. 2
Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola and Orchestra
Sonata for Two Violins
String Quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6
Epic of Gilgamesh
Czech Rhapsody

I'm listening to the Two-Piano Concerto, now; will get back to you.

In the meantime, I'd like to see if you hear something in Martinů that I do. His music is bright. I suspect he often doubles the 1st violins with a flute, or flutes, or that he writes particularly high violin parts. Maybe both. Whatever he's doing, the upper register often seems especially sparkly. I don't hear this in any other composer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158277


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 806-811

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> I am stuck indoors now, not a result of environmental factors but something less profound but equally incapacitating......a broken ankle.


Oh dear, not nice. I hope your recovery goes well


----------



## RockyIII

jim prideaux said:


> ...a broken ankle.


Jim,

Best wishes for an easy recuperation.


----------



## JohnP

"Early leader in the "overcooked" album art category."

Sinopoli's still in the running. But a quick Google search produced these unsettling candidates.

































An for this one, maybe we need a new "Creepy" category.









(Is responding to my own post considered gauche? Or is it just these covers?)


----------



## Neo Romanza

JohnP said:


> Frescoes Of Piero Della Francesca
> Piano Concerto No. 2
> Piano Concertto No. 4
> Piano Concerto No. 5
> Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras
> Concertino for Piano Trio and Orchestra
> Overture H. 345
> Memorial to Lidice
> Piano Quintet No. 1
> Piano Quintet No. 2
> Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola and Orchestra
> Sonata for Two Violins
> String Quartets 1-6
> Symphonies 1-6
> Epic of Gilgamesh
> Czech Rhapsody
> 
> I'm listening to the Two-Piano Concerto, now; will get back to you.
> 
> In the meantime, I'd like to see if you hear something in Martinů that I do. His music is bright. I suspect he often doubles the 1st violins with a flute, or flutes, or that he writes particularly high violin parts. Maybe both. Whatever he's doing, the upper register often seems especially sparkly. I don't hear this in any other composer.


Well, Martinů certainly was more aligned with Modernism than Romanticism for example. The brightness you hear is what I also noticed as well. We also mustn't forget about those marvelous syncopations in his music, which obviously have less to do with the way the instruments sound in terms of timbre, but those rhythms he wrote are completely singular and unique to him. Anyway, I'll have to send you a PM, because I don't wish to derail this thread any further.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Great recording of flute sonatas here  Soon heard it all one more time.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Michala Petri is a great soloist.


----------



## Marinera

Vivaldi - Concerti per violino VII 'Per il castello'. Alessandro Tampieri, Accademia Bizantina, Ottavio Dantone


----------



## fbjim

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale"
> Pittsburgh Symphony, William Steinberg
> 
> I live in the Pacific Northwest region of the U.S., and we are presently blanketed with a thick layer of wildfire smoke, as are a large portion of the western states. It's quite horrible, with the Air Quality Index ranging from the mid 200s to low 300s ("very unhealthy" to "hazardous.") Also, its been hitting above 30-35° C every day. Outside activities are therefore out, even if you're not a middle-aged man with asthma. So I'm living vicariously through Beethoven's _Pastorale Symphony_, which is probably my favorite Beethoven symphony to listen to.
> 
> And what a _Pastorale Symphony_ this is! The highlight of a very fine Beethoven cycle, Steinberg and the Pittsburghers created one of the performances of this symphony I love the most.
> 
> It's awful outside, like the Plateau of Gorgoroth in Mordor, but I have Beethoven played by the Pittsburgh Symphony and William Steinberg. It helps.


This is oooooold but Steinberg has to feature as a historically underrated conductor. Too much of his stuff was on Command Classics, and I don't even know the status of that label.

I have an LP box of his Brahms cycle on ABC Command Classics, and it's excellent. If UMG owns the Command label, I'd love to see a complete Steinberg box.

I think Dave Hurwitz (yeah, yeah) mentioned that he only made three DG recordings- The Planets, Also Sprach Zarathurstra, and Mathis der Maler - and all of them are among the best renditions of their respective pieces.


----------



## starthrower

Lunch hour music after some pasta and meatballs.


----------



## jim prideaux

Away from Dvorak with Bartok......

3rd Piano Concerto performed by Schiff, Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.


----------



## Guest

Probably people are tired of me posting the same Heidsieck album cover, so I'll leave it out.

Faure Nocturnes 9, 10, 11, 12, Heidsieck (over the last few days).

Number 9 and 10 seem to bely the designation 'nocturne,' being rather turbulent music. No 11 is the first of the series that struck me as more "nocturnal" and a bit 'meh'. I didn't find the elements of Faure's style that I really love exhibited. Number 12 is a return to brilliance. I continue to have the experience that Heidsieck's performances have sold me on the Nocturnes in a way that previous versions have not. It's been a great experience. Only No 13 remains to be heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been with Mozart all afternoon. I think he's my favourite composer not because I like his music more than Bach, Beethoven or Brahms but because I am not sure why I like it!

Four HIP piano concertos and two historic recordings of symphonies (38 and 39).


----------



## JohnP

Martinů. String Quartet No. 1. Panocha Quartet.


----------



## Itullian

English suites


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this acquisition:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122
Mandelring*


----------



## Knorf

fbjim said:


> I think Dave Hurwitz (yeah, yeah) mentioned that [Steinberg] only made three DG recordings- The Planets, Also Sprach Zarathurstra, and Mathis der Maler - and all of them are among the best renditions of their respective pieces.


Agreed, they absolutely are. Along with the _Mathis der Maler Symphony_, Steinberg also recorded Hindemith's _Konzertmusik_, Op. 50, for strings & brass, on Deutsche Grammophon, and it is similarly fantastic.


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis

I love this recording; in fact it might be my favorite of this symphony. My only cavil is the audibility of Sir Colin's grunting and moaning. Otherwise, it is very great Elgar.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
> London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis
> 
> I love this recording; in fact it might be my favorite of this symphony. *My only cavil is the audibility of Sir Colin's grunting and moaning.* Otherwise, it is very great Elgar.


Yes and which is why I've dubbed Davis, Sir Grunts-a-lot.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

These songs are really impressive and executed very well.*there's a ghost here that compelled me to listen to Messiaen. * 

Songs Volume 2

Harawi Chants d'amour et de la mort

Ingrid Kapelle soprano
Håkon Austbø piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

Rhapsodie for string quartet
Quartetettino
Elegy for solo viola
String quartet in D
Phantasy in F minor for string quintet


----------



## Mark Dee

Another 50p bargain .... perfecto!


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Symphonies 1-19*
Ernst Marzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra

These are generally quite appealing. Standouts for excellence include 5, 9, and 15. 17 was the only underwhelming one, and I felt the same way with Adam Fischer's version, so that may be Papa Haydn's fault.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean-Philippe Rameau*: _Quam dilecta_, _Laboravi_
Suzanne Gari, Lieve Monbaliu, Guy de Mey, Stephen Varcoe, Peter Kooy
Chœurs et Orchestre de la Chapelle Royale, Paris
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## johnnysc

Berg - Three Orchestral Pieces, Op. 6 - Tilson Thomas (SFO)


----------



## Tero

As poorly as I understand and appreciate string works (past the baroque), I enjoy winds only works from any period.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette & L'Enfance Du Christ* Sir Colin Davis on Philips









Two large works from Berlioz - 3 CD's from this fine 9 CD set.
I think the Romeo et Juliette is the more important of the two, even if in my mind it somewhat uneven. Despite it's choral sections the emotional core of the work is carried in the orchestral writing. Somehow Berlioz seems to write more coherently when no vocal forces are involved. It's strange that Berlioz ends not with the tragic climax of the death scene, but with a section of comparatively duller music. Mind you Shakespeare does the same.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert: The Symphonies [The Hanover Band]


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Symphony No. 3, op 21 (1918-1921; published 1968)

Orchestra simfonica si Corul Filarmonicii din Cluj-Napoca / Ion Baciu

On Electrecord (Romania), from 1977


----------



## 13hm13

Krumpholtz - Concertos for Harp and Orchestra - Bouskova (Vol. 1)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Coach G

Over the past few days I'm listening to selections from Sony's _Leonard Bernstein: Royal Edition_.

1. VOL 33: *Haydn*: _"Paris Symphonies" #82 "The Bear"; #83 "The Hen"; #84; #85 "The Queen"; #86 & #87 _
2. VOL 34: *Haydn*: _"London Symphonies": #93, #94 "Surprise"; #95; #96 "The Miracle"; #97; #98; & #99_
3. VOL 35: *Haydn*: _"London Symphonies": #100, #102, #104, #101 "The Clock" & #103 "Drum Roll"_
4. VOL 64: *Prokofiev*: _Symphonies #1 "Classical Symphony" & #5_
5. VOL 22: *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_; _Haydn Variations_

(Leonard Bernstein w/The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, w/Andre Watts, piano, on the *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_)



































Leonard Bernstein was known for his enthusiastic, spontaneous, and joyful sounding Haydn; and I don't think that any other great conductor from the Golden Age of Classical Music Recordings can do better with Haydn, even if Bernstein is thoroughly un-HIP. Everyone has their favorites from the late Haydn symphonies and mine are _#82 "The Bear"_, _#94 "Surprise"_, _#100 "Military"_; and _#97_ which carries no subtitle, and while not as popular as some others, _#97_ has free and easy sound and rollicking pace that to me is great fun. We then stay in Haydn mode with Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_, which is a wonderful homage that places Prokofiev's talent for melody and Age-of-Steel Modernism within a framework that captures Haydn's sense of happiness and symphonic style beautifully. Next up, is the optimistic and well-crafted _Symphony #5_ also by Prokofiev, and Bernstein once again unlocks the flavor. We round things out with Brahms' _Piano Concerto #2_ featuring a young Andre Watts as soloist. To those like me who might at first take the Brahms' orchestral works to be thick, severe, and heavy-handed; I would suggest giving yourself some time to get to know Brahms because underneath the many layers or fine German craftsmanship and is a very Romantic soul. We round things out by coming full-circle back to Haydn with Brahms' lovely _Haydn Variations_, except that a pleasant bit of internet research tells me that the main theme that Brahms attributes to Haydn might be a misnomer, which doesn't detract from the goodness in any case.


----------



## SanAntone

*Poulenc*: _Organ Concerto_
Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra, Peter Hurford


----------



## jim prideaux

Lintu and the Finnish Radio S.O.

Mahler-1st Symphony (includes 'Blumine' movement)

very impressive recording......vivid!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53
LA Philharmonic
Mehta*










A glorious account from Mehta and the LA Phil!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2*
LaSalle Quartet, Margaret Price

This week's Weekly Quartet is a marvelous combination of string quartet and art song; a luxuriously expressive and haunting work that is performed almost to perfection here by the alternatively tough and tender playing of the LaSalles and Margaret Price's opulent, ravishing soprano.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158301


*Henry Purcell*

The Fairy Queen

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

2002


----------



## fbjim

Not the biggest fan of this spoken word style but it helps that the text is really, really good.


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony in F major "Urbs Romana"
Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon


----------



## haziz

Holst: The Planets & Egdon Heath
BBC SO - Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
LA Phil.
Mehta*










Another scorching performance from Mehta and the LA Phil.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: _Epos o Gilgamešovi_ "The Epic of Gilgamesh"
Marcela Machotková, Jiří Zahradniček, Václav Zítek, Karel Průša, Otakar Brousek
Czech Philharmonic Chorus
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek

In the past, it's been difficult for me to get into this. I wouldn't mind if the spoken parts had been cut, but otherwise I'm into it this time around.


----------



## Red Terror

eraseeraseeraseeraseeraseeraseeraseeraseeraseeraseerase


----------



## haziz

jim prideaux said:


> Taking direct inspiration from Knorf's post above. I am stuck indoors now, not a result of environmental factors but something less profound but equally incapacitating......a broken ankle.


Get well soon! Best wishes for a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*: _Epos o Gilgamešovi_ "The Epic of Gilgamesh"
> Marcela Machotková, Jiří Zahradniček, Václav Zítek, Karel Průša, Otakar Brousek
> Czech Philharmonic Chorus
> Prague Symphony Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek
> 
> In the past, it's been difficult for me to get into this. I wouldn't mind if the spoken parts had been cut, but otherwise I'm into it this time around.


You may want to check out this recording with Honeck (also on Supraphon) as it's the premiere of the English version, which is the original language of this work:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1 in D major
Royal Concertgebouw
Chailly*










The 1st and 8th are my least favorite Mahler symphonies, but this is an excellent performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No.1

Wiener Philharmoniker- Leonard Bernstein

From last night!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Debussy: Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Préludes - Book 2
Debussy: Préludes - Books 1 & 2


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## fbjim

For some bizarre reason I don't think Sony ever issued this recording of the Barber concerto on CD, so it's the old fashioned way for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)

disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

fbjim said:


> For some bizarre reason I don't think Sony ever issued this recording of the Barber concerto on CD, so it's the old fashioned way for me.
> 
> View attachment 158306


One this disc for sure:


click to expand


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

The Yale Quartet
André Previn, piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
Requiem
Heather Harper (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Royal Choral Society
Meredith Davies*

From this set -


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Kodály
String Quartet No. 2
Kodály Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## Gothos

CD 1

Sonatas Nos.1,2&3.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 6


----------



## atsizat




----------



## jim prideaux

Adneses and the Artemis Quartet.....

an early start this morning with their performance of the Schumann and Brahms Quintets.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, M: Serenade in D major, P. 87 MH 86

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuß


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jim prideaux

Resuming yesterday's Dvorak 'session' with no. 4 ( 'Dumky') and no.3 Trios performed by the Smetana Trio ( Supraphon)


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Concerto Russe & Piano Concerto

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Pierre-Alain Volondat (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Kees Bakels


----------



## Flamme

Suzy Klein plays the best in classical music, with discoveries and surprises rubbing shoulders with familiar favourites.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we pick five of Claude Debussy's masterpieces.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yssw


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Klavierstücke Ops. 116-119

Stephen Hough










Brahms: Hungarian Dances arr. for cello and piano

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean-Guihen Queyras










Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

The Z.E.N. Trio










Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"

Mariss Jansons

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 & Piano Quartet No. 1

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Quatuor Ysaÿe


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach:

The Art of Fugue

Bob van Asperen (harpischord)
Bernhard Klapport (second harpsichord in 2 mirror fugues)


----------



## jim prideaux

Having spent yesterday afternoon trying to imaginatively circumvent the restrictions of a broken ankle and the limited opportunities for travel ( Dvorak certainly raised the spirits) I thought I would continue my 'reconstruction' of times spent in central/eastern Europe with the assistance of Janacek today.

Volume 1 of the Supraphon Orchestral works......Jilek and the Brno State Phil.

Lachian Dances, Suite for Strings and the Idyll for Strings.


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit - Encounter

Igor Levit (piano)

Brahms: Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (10) after JS Bach
Busoni: Chorale Preludes (6) after Brahms
Feldman, M: Palais de Mari
Reger: Nachtlied, Op. 138, No. 3


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schoenberg - String Quartet #2 - LaSalle Quartet and Margaret Price


Saint-Saens -Septet - The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Mozart - Violin Sonatas, K. 301, 304, 378, 379*
Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay

Downright lovely!


----------



## Enthusiast

It is not so often that I find recordings of Mozart's symphonies that please me as much as my old favourites - Beecham, Walter, Klemperer, Krips, Pinnock etc - but Norrington's live Stuttgart recordings do seem to me like the best we have had this century. I liked his earlier recordings of 38-41 as well.










Earlier I was listening to his London recording of the Requiem. It is good but I know quite a few that I prefer.


----------



## mparta

Comments in the Opera thread-- this is available on House of Opera also, I thought I was getting a deal on Amazon because it was the price of only a bit more than a single disc

But worth it, I think. The series dedicated to Wennberg is odd, almost the only thing in semi-standard repertory I see (there is certainly more) at a cursory look is an old EMI Rienzi. But she's a very good Empress.

It becomes increasingly clear why there are so many suites dedicated to music taken from this opera, as there are huge orchestral interludes for the picking, and they are some spectacular music.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158313


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord
BWV 1014-1019

Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin
Andrew Marcon, harpsichord

2002


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part ten split between this afternoon and early evening.

More Messiaen music on an epic scale - once again this is the cosmic Catholic ornithologist throwing his arms out wide in wonder of God and everything under and beyond the sun. _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ is an evocative aural guide to the varied birdsong and unspoiled ancient geology of Utah's Bryce Canyon, Cedar Breaks and Zion National Park - you really can imagine the immense sky, the different hues and features of the terrain and eerie silence punctuated by warm desert winds and different kinds of birdsong. _Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_, a mammoth 18-part depiction of the Eucharist, is Messiaen's longest (and final, if we don't include the so far unpublished _Three Improvisations_) composition for organ. Each work weighs in at over 90 minutes. Even _La Fauvette des jardins_, a one-off piano piece in the manner of the earlier _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ collection, lasts for half an hour.

_La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] for piano (1970-72):










_Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and orchestra (1971-74):










_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ [_The Book of the Holy Sacrament_] - eighteen pieces for organ (1984):


----------



## Animal the Drummer

After decades when I simply didn't get it, I'm starting to get a degree of enjoyment from the music of Busoni (whom an early piano teacher of mine heard in person when he toured England once decades ago - my teacher went positively starry-eyed describing Busoni's performance of Franck's _Prelude, Chorale and Fugue_). The piano concerto caught my ear recently and I've been listening to his music for violin and piano too. Still finding the solo piano music an obstacle and would be grateful for suggestions.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ytj7
This week's programme celebrates the work of Sir Walter Scott on the 250th anniversary of the writer's birth. Scott was so renowned that a vast monument built to his memory still towers over Princes Street in Edinburgh, a full 30 feet taller than Nelson's Column in London. A pioneer of the historical novel and of the gothic, Scott's output of poetry and prose was colossal. But he also found time to more or else invent the modern idea of Scottishness, when he devised an elaborate pageant to welcome George IV to Scotland in 1822. Sophia McLean and Denis Lawson read extracts not only from Scott's work, but also from other Scottish authors and poets whose writing reflects some of his sensibilities, including Margaret Oliphant, Iain Banks, Jean Guthrie Smith and Robin Jenkins. The music includes Rossini's La Donna del Lago, one of many operas adapted from a Scott novel and Haydn's arrangement of Lizae Baillie - the kind of traditional ballad that Scott drew inspiration from. There are also offerings from Hector Berlioz, Thea Musgrave, Tiny Grimes, Eddi Reader and Simon Thoumire.

Readings:

Sir Walter Scott - The Lay of the Last Minstrel - Canto II - Melrose Abbey
Sir Walter Scott - The Lay of the Last Minstrel - Canto I - Introduction
Sir Walter Scott - Ivanhoe
Charles W Chessnut - The House Behind the Cedars
Margaret Oliphant - The Library Window
Robin Jenkins - The Cone Gatherers
Jean Guthrie Smith - The Black Belt
Robert Louis Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
Iain Banks - The Wasp Factory
JG Lockhart - Memoirs of the Life of Sir Walter Scott
Sir Walter Scott - My Aunt Margaret's Mirror
Sir Walter Scott - Lochinvar

Producer: Torquil MacLeod


----------



## SanAntone

_The Singing Gobi Desert_ - *Prism Quartet*
Music From China, Featuring Compositions from Bright Sheng, Lei Liang, Fang Man, and Huang Ruo










Fantastic!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto in d-dur, op. 77 (Cadenza: Joseph Joachim) (Pinchas Zukerman, Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim)/

Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto in d-moll, op. 47 (Pinchas Zukerman, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim)


----------



## Marinera

Brahms - Sonatas for Violin and Piano No 2 & 3
Schumann - 3 Romances for violin and piano op.94
Dietrich, Schumann, Brahms - F.A.E sonata

Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## bakechad

Mahler Symphonie No. 1 - Boulez - CSO


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Alceste" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
Altenburg - Concerto in D for 7 Trumpets & Timpani (Schwartz/Delos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in D, Hob.XVI:4 (McCabe/London)
J. C. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in G (Dreyfus/Denon)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 15 In E Flat Minor, Op. 144
Mandelring*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Gnoissiene No. 3; Poulenc, Concerto for Rogan, orchestra, etc.
*


----------



## Enthusiast

I was a little lukewarm about the Dvorak symphonic poems until I heard this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I was a little lukewarm about the Dvorak symphonic poems until I heard this.


An acquaintance of mine on another forum highly praised this Chalabala recording, but it didn't do much for me to be honest. A lot of it has do with the fidelity. I like a lot of early Supraphon recordings, but this one just didn't sound too good. I adore the symphonic poems (plus _The Hero's Song_, which no one ever mentions). My favorite performances are Neumann, Mackerras and Harnoncourt. For _The Hero's Song_, Wit and Järvi are both excellent.


----------



## JohnP

Prokofiev. Piano Concerto No. 1. Ivan Moravec, Karel Ancerl, Czech Phil.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> An acquaintance of mine on another forum highly praised this Chalabala recording, but it didn't do much for me to be honest. A lot of it has do with the fidelity. I like a lot of early Supraphon recordings, but this one just didn't sound too good. I adore the symphonic poems (plus _The Hero's Song_, which no one ever mentions). My favorite performances are Neumann, Mackerras and Harnoncourt. For _The Hero's Song_, Wit and Järvi are both excellent.


I am not too fussy about sound but, anyway, I don't hear any particular problems with this disc. My other favourites for this repertoire are probably Neumann, Harnoncourt and Rattle, with the edge going to Rattle (not a conductor I am a huge fan of normally). Chalabala is quite forthright which helped me get into these pieces but perhaps it loses out on some of the magic that gentler approaches yield. Still, I listen to it fairly often.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I think I have probably listened to this more than any other Early Music album, but I never tire of its soaring, yearning, ethereal beauty.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Heifetz - RCA Victor Symphony - Hendl_


----------



## starthrower

I just received some Chandos titles from Berkshire Record Outlet including this one.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Clarinet Sonata
Richard Stoltzman, Irma Vallecillo*


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini. Complete Flute Quintets. Op.19, disk 2

Rafael Ruibérriz de Torres (flute), Francisco de Goya String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

This little 3 CD set is astonishingly good. Such wonderful and varied music so compellingly played. It has got so I would have to name the set as a Desert Island Disc. I played the first and second disc and if time had allowed would have played the third as well. I heard:

•	Four Capriccios, Op. 9
•	Four Songs To Poems By János Pilinszky
•	Grabstein für Stephan Op. 15c
•	Messages Of The Late Miss R.V. Troussova, Op. 17
•	...quasi una fantasia..., Op. 27 / 1
•	Double Concerto, Op. 27 / 2
•	Samuel Beckett: What Is The Word, Op. 30b










This would be a good set to play to someone who cannot see how contemporary music is rooted in the classical tradition. Kurtag's music is new and perhaps challenging but you can hear the elegance and the traditional roots in every piece and the range of what he can achieve is deeply impressive. He is probably our greatest living composer.


----------



## haziz

starthrower said:


> I just received some Chandos titles from *Berkshire Record Outlet* including this one.


Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while. I used to visit their store/warehouse most days I attended a concert in Tangelwood, and would walk out with a pile of CDs I did not need! I googled them just to check and for the nostalgia, and apparently they moved their warehouse across the state border to Albany, NY, in partnership with Albany Records, who I am not very familiar with. It's good that they still manage to eke out a living! It's a tough and rapidly shrinking business they are in.


----------



## Faramundo

I love this recording on a good equipment.


----------



## JohnP

Having begun with the Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 1, I couldn't stop.

The Grieg Concerto is swift and virtuosic. The Ravel moves from a relaxed, almost rhapsodic first movement to a blazing finale. All three were from live performances recorded by Czech radio, from 1967 to 1984. The sound is quite good, the performances irreplaceable.

Moravec made a remarkable series of LPs for Connoisseur Society in the '60s. They cemented his reputation as one of the great pianists of the century. Then he disappeared behind the Iron Curtain for over two decades, and we heard nothing from him in the West. These recordings offer a glimpse into those dark years.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 'Antar'*
_L' Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ansermet_


----------



## starthrower

haziz said:


> Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while. I used to visit their store/warehouse most days I attended a concert in Tangelwood, and would walk out with a pile of CDs I did not need! I googled them just to check and for the nostalgia, and apparently they moved their warehouse across the state border to Albany, NY, in partnership with Albany Records, who I am not very familiar with. It's good that they still manage to eke out a living! It's a tough and rapidly shrinking business they are in.


They have great prices on the limited but pretty decent selection they offer. They obviously purchase overstock from distributors, or other sources but they have over 600 Chandos titles for under eight dollars that are all new sealed copies. Nobody else sells them that cheap. Most are 8-10 dollars higher.


----------



## Merl

Posted my latest Dvorak SQ blog today. Hmm, I wonder what's next?


----------



## George O

Evening Voluntaries

Reinhold Gliere (1875-1956): Intermezzo, op 35, no 11
Eugene Bozza (1905-1991): En Foret
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921): Romance, op 36
Leonard Bernstein (1918-1990): Elegy for Mippy I
Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915): Romance
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Elegie
William Kraft (1923- ): Evening Voluntaries
Franz Doppler (1821-1883): L'Oiseau des Bois for Flute and Horn Quartet

-John Cerminaro, horn 
Zita Carno, piano
Nadine Asin, flute
Froydis Ree Wekre, horn
Carol Bacon, horn
Brian Drake, horn

On Crystal Records (Sedro Woolley, Washington), from 1981


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 'Polish'*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski
_


----------



## Merl

Another Dvorak. Why not? Impressive (but so are all the Prazak's Dvorak recordings).


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D Minor; D'Indy, Symphonie Cevenole*

I remember a song by Peter Schikele with the line "Cindy, you're like a symphony by D'Indy." That's poetry.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances No. 1 & 2

*Brahms*

Hungarian Dances No. 5 & 6


----------



## fbjim

The string quartet, specifically.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Halil
Sharon Bezaly, flute
São Paulo SO
Neschling*


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: _Melodien_, Chamber Concerto, Piano Concerto*
*Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Schönberg Ensemble, *Asko Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw

Some Ligeti sounds good for today.


----------



## Bourdon

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest

This concludes my traversal of the Faure Nocturnes in the Heidsieck recordings.

It has been a wonderful experience, and I feel that I have a much greater appreciate of this music, having listened to Heidsieck's performances. Today was the last, Nocturne No 13, Faure's last composition for piano. It is a beautiful, extended piece, with a pensive opening section based on falling thirds, a tumultuous central section, and a return to the themes and mood of the opening. Heidsieck's recording is utterly convincing.










I had to notion to listen to another recording of the same piece, this time by Angela Hewitt on a recital disk recorded by Hyperion.










This confirms my impression, that Faure's works can sound completely different under the hands of a different pianist. Hewitt's performance makes the dissonances and peculiar harmonies of the opening section much more apparent. The central section is slower, and the figuration seems more like a counterpoint to the melody, rather than a rushing accompaniment. Perhaps this is related to Hewitt's immersion in the works of Bach and her natural feeling for counterpoint.

In any case, I can't say that I liked one performance more or less than the other. It is wonderful to hear the same work from more than one hugely talented performer.


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> Having begun with the Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 1, I couldn't stop.
> 
> The Grieg Concerto is swift and virtuosic. The Ravel moves from a relaxed, almost rhapsodic first movement to a blazing finale. All three were from live performances recorded by Czech radio, from 1967 to 1984. The sound is quite good, the performances irreplaceable.
> 
> Moravec made a remarkable series of LPs for Connoisseur Society in the '60s. They cemented his reputation as one of the great pianists of the century. Then he disappeared behind the Iron Curtain for over two decades, and we heard nothing from him in the West. These recordings offer a glimpse into those dark years.
> 
> View attachment 158319


A lot of his later "recordings" are recycled indeed. He did redo quite a few concerto/concertante works, the Franck symphonic variations and he did some fresh takes on Schumann, Ravel with Belohlavek and Brahms in Dallas with Litton I think.
I was privileged to hear him quite a few times at Carnegie, a special experience always. I can think of no greater pianist. His Beethoven 4, the earlier version, remains the mark for me. Idiosyncratically beautiful, what's to argue?


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 6*
_BBC NOW - Otaka_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gounoud, Ballet Music from Faust
*


----------



## JohnP

"He did redo quite a few concerto/concertante works, the Franck symphonic variations and he did some fresh takes on Schumann, Ravel with Belohlavek and Brahms in Dallas with Litton I think.
I was privileged to hear him quite a few times at Carnegie, a special experience always. I can think of no greater pianist. His Beethoven 4, the earlier version, remains the mark for me. Idiosyncratically beautiful, what's to argue?"

Moravec's repertoire was selective but wide-ranging. For instance, I have one piece of Bach, the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue. He recorded Schumann's Kinderszenen and played but did not not record Carnaval. He did several of the later Mozart Concertos with Vlach, then remade a few with Marriner on Hanssler. The two Brahms Concertos were with Belohlavek and the Czech Phil. He also did the Schumann Concerto twice, with Neumann and Mata. He did the Chopin Preludes twice, but the Barcarolle, Ballades, Scherzos, and 2nd Sonata only once. He did not revisit the handful of Beethoven Sonatas he did, all of which are magnificent. So is the 32 Variations on an Original Theme, despite the funky recording. And he rerecorded the Beethoven 4th along with his first commercial Ravel Concerto with Belohlavek, both treasurable but the Beethoven can not replace the earlier recording with Turnovsky. I agree wholeheartedly that the earlier Beethoven 4th is unequaled by anybody. It has been one of of my best-lover recordings for decades.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13
Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek

Such a worthy symphony⁠-the narrative that the early Dvořák symphonies aren't as good is just such total crapola.

This is one that I personally wouldn't hesitate to program, and in fact would do so enthusiastically over the Eighth or Ninth. Not that they're not masterpieces, just because they're so blatantly over-exposed. But the Fourth holds up just fine by comparison.


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> "He did redo quite a few concerto/concertante works, the Franck symphonic variations and he did some fresh takes on Schumann, Ravel with Belohlavek and Brahms in Dallas with Litton I think.
> I was privileged to hear him quite a few times at Carnegie, a special experience always. I can think of no greater pianist. His Beethoven 4, the earlier version, remains the mark for me. Idiosyncratically beautiful, what's to argue?"
> 
> Moravec's repertoire was selective but wide-ranging. For instance, I have one piece of Bach, the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue. He recorded Schumann's Kinderszenen and played but did not not record Carnaval. He did several of the later Mozart Concertos with Vlach, then remade a few with Marriner on Hanssler. The two Brahms Concertos were with Belohlavek and the Czech Phil. He also did the Schumann Concerto twice, with Neumann and Mata. He did the Chopin Preludes twice, but the Barcarolle, Ballades, Scherzos, and 2nd Sonata only once. He did not revisit the handful of Beethoven Sonatas he did, all of which are magnificent. So is the 32 Variations on an Original Theme, despite the funky recording. And he rerecorded the Beethoven 4th along with his first commercial Ravel Concerto with Belohlavek, both treasurable but the Beethoven can not replace the earlier recording with Turnovsky. I agree wholeheartedly that the earlier Beethoven 4th is unequaled by anybody. It has been one of of my best-lover recordings for decades.











This is what I wrongly remembered as being with Litton, and I forgot the Belohlavek, haven't heard them.

It's a little difficult picking through his discs because of the recycling, Supraphon put out his older recordings with new covers, as in the Nocturnes, for instance. just looking at Amazon, there seem to be at least 3 covers for the Czech Brahms recordings.

If wishes were horses, but I have to wonder about late Beethoven from him and even Faure and what I wouldn't give for a Gaspard!!


----------



## JohnP

Ravel. Concerto in G. Moravec, Belohlavek.

I listened to this after hearing the one with Simonov earlier. And mparta's post made me curious to hear it again. It's a fine recording, but I like the one with Simonov better.

Mparta, you mentioned hearing Moravec several times at Carnegie Hall. I envy you that. I heard him twice in Atlanta and thought myself blessed both times. I talked to him each time; he was a warm and gracious man. I got a hug from him. He's been my favorite pianist since shortly after William Kapell was killed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Just beginning the first movement, Gielen seems to shift away from self-indulgence and veer toward clarity.


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine - Kuchar_


----------



## George O

Oldrich Frantisek Korte (1926-2014)
Piano Sonata

Joseph Suk (1874-1935)
Pisen Lasky (Love Song), op 7, no 1
Humoreska, op 7, no 2

Bedrich Smetana (1824-1884)
Poetic Polka in G Minor, op 8, no 2
Czech Dances (selections)
Vzpominka na Plzen (Souvenir of Pilsen)

Ivan Moravec, piano
Recorded December 18, 1984, at the House of Artists, Prague

On Elektra/Nonesuch (New York, New York), from 1987
Released on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia) in 1986 as "Live"


----------



## Neo Romanza

Starting a traversal of the Pettersson symphonies ---

NP: *Symphony No. 6*










I definitely prefer the CPO recordings to the ongoing Lindberg series on BIS. I wish Segerstam (also on BIS) would've recorded the rest of the cycle (he only did 3, 7, 8, 10, 11 and 15).


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Shostakovich at his noisiest?

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13. Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons, Sergei Aleksashkin, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## haziz

George O said:


>


I like your mummified lemur!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*_
Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Britten - Billy Budd*

I've been slowly making my way through this opera the last couple days. Britten doesn't always strike a chord with me, but he was undoubtedly a genius and this represents a high point in the marriage of literary drama and ethereal, innovative music that characterizes all of his vocal works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158329


*Florence Beatrice Price*

Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Symphony No. 4 in D minor

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter

2019


----------



## haziz

*Cui* is the one member of the "mighty handful" I am least familiar with. I believe this is only the second time I have ever listened to any works by the composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 5
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Alun Francis*


----------



## starthrower

1984 EMI Records


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Krystian Zimerman Piano Sonata in B minor by Franz Liszt.


----------



## JohnP

Depressed yet? Suicidal?


----------



## Neo Romanza

JohnP said:


> Depressed yet? Suicidal?


Hah, yeah, this always seems to be the initial response to someone listening to Pettersson, but the truth is even though I don't like everything I've heard from him, there is a lot to enjoy within his grim sound-world. He's actually not too far removed from late Shostakovich or Penderecki for example. I wouldn't listen to Pettersson every day, but if you're ever in the mood for some dark, angst-ridden works, then he's the composer for the job.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded January 1983


----------



## Neo Romanza

Disc 1 from this set:


----------



## Red Terror

Enthusiast said:


> This little 3 CD set is astonishingly good. Such wonderful and varied music so compellingly played. It has got so I would have to name the set as a Desert Island Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is probably our greatest living composer.


Probably? Certainly.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Music

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Gothos

CD 1
Binchois-Chansons

Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back requiems from two of my favorite post-WWII composers:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2012-06-07
Recording Venue: Musikvereinssaal, Vienna


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No.6 In E Minor, MS. 75 - Orchestrated By Federico Mompellio/

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1976-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Górecki
Szeroka Woda (Broad Waters)
Lira Chamber Chorus
Lucy Ding*


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Piano Concertos & Aubade

Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet

Karl Leister, Leipziger Streichquartett










Brahms: Clarinet Trio

Martin Fröst, Roland Pöntinen & Torleif Thedeen










Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 & 2

Martin Fröst & Roland Pöntinen










Brahms: Horn Trio

Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Teunis Van Der Zwart


----------



## mikeh375

This AM 2 really cool pieces found on YT. Both only around 15 mins long, for piano and in contrasting languages. The Adams is very, very 20thC French and the Benjamin is more modern but wonderfully inventive in its idiomatic approach.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Liszt: Au bord d'une source (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 4)
Liszt: Au lac de Wallenstadt (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 2)
Liszt: Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 1)
Liszt: Eglogue (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 7)
Liszt: Le mal du pays (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 8)
Liszt: Les cloches de Genève (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 9)
Liszt: Orage (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 5)
Liszt: Pastorale (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 3)
Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année (7 pieces), S. 163
Liszt: Deuxième Année de Pèlerinage - Italie, Venezia & Napoli
Liszt: Venezia e Napoli (3 pieces), S. 162


----------



## SanAntone

*Krzysztof Meyer* - _String Quartet No. 7_, Op. 65
Wieniawski String Quartet






I consider the 15 string quartets, 13 of which have been recorded on Naxos, by Krzysztof Meyer to join the Bartok, Shostakovich, and Carter cycles among the greatest of the 20th century.


----------



## SanAntone

Walter Braunfels: String Quintet in F sharp minor, Op. 63 (David Geringas & Gringolts Quartett)


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4*
_BBC NOW - Otaka_


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Heine: Lieder

Stunden, Tage, Ewigkeiten

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & James Baillieu (piano)

Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 1 'Gruss'
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Schwanenlied Op. 1 No. 1 (Heine)
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Warum sind denn die Rosen so blass, Op. 1 No. 3 (Text: Heinrich Heine)
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Gruß, Op. 19a No. 5
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Rubinstein, A: Lieder Von Heine (6), Op. 32
Schubert: Der Atlas, D957 No. 8
Schubert: Der Doppelgänger D957 No. 13
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Ihr Bild, D957 No. 9
Schumann: Belsazar, Op. 57
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Du bist wie eine Blume, Op. 25 No. 24


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto*
_Batiashvili - Staatskapelle Berlin - Barenboim_


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri: The 2 Piano Concertos

Pietro Spada (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part eleven of eleven for either side of the grocery run.

Compared to the gargantuan works which came directly before, this is akin to Messiaen decluttering. The longest work from the final period, the eleven-part _Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_, is a grandiose encapsulation of everything which Messiaen was noted for but even this has a sense of economy when set against _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ or _La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_.

_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ [_Little Sketches of Birds_] - six pieces for piano (1985):










_Un vitrail et des oiseaux_ [_A Stained-Glass Window and Birds_] for piano, winds, brass and percussion (1986):










_La Ville d'En-haut_ [_The City on High_] for piano, winds, brass and percussion (1987):










_Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_ [_Flashes of Lightning over the Beyond…_] - eleven pieces for orchestra (1987-91):










_Un Sourire_ [_A Smile_] for orchestra (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, cello, flute, oboe and orchestra (1990-92 inc. - incorporates orchestral transcription of the _Vocalise-Étude_ from 1935):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Actually a very conservative piece for Jonathon Harvey ... echoes of Britten and Tippett ... but haunting and beautiful for all that.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158333


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphony No. 1 in D major, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, op. 131

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko

2008, reissued 2015


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
> 
> I was going to comment on the post of his Mendelssohn, but if you haven't heard them, try his Transcendental Etudes. Out of this world!!! He has a Saint-Saens concerto disc that I've held off, because I have so many, but bets are on it's as good.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Berg: Lyric Suite
> 
> Renée Fleming (soprano)
> 
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
> Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
> Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
> Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


Was that nipple cleared by our censor?:clap:


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Maxwell Davies symphonies filled with Orkney atmosphere.


----------



## starthrower

String quartets 2 & 3


----------



## Enthusiast

A recording of a BBC Proms broadcast: Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducts the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra in the 3rd Brahms symphony. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158334


*Dmitry Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 1 in F minor, op. 10
Symphony No. 2 in B major, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, op. 20 "First of May"

WDR Sinfonieorchester
Rudolf Barshai

recorded 1994-1995, reissued 2013


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Pietro von Abano" (Frohlich/cpo)
Lachner - Symphony #3 (Schmalfuss/cpo)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Argerich - Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Kondrashin_


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> A recording of a BBC Proms broadcast: Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducts the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra in the 3rd Brahms symphony. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 158335


Watched it on BBC i player and was very impressed. Saw the same conductor and orchestra at the Sage Gateshead a while ago (Brahms,Bartok,Sibelius) and it really was a great concert.

Barbirolli and the Halle performing Sibelius' 5th.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Watched it on BBC i player and was very impressed. Saw the same conductor and orchestra at the Sage Gateshead a while ago (Brahms,Bartok,Sibelius) and it really was a great concert.
> 
> Barbirolli and the Halle performing Sibelius' 5th.


Yes, I like her work a lot.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lieder accompanied by guitar instead of piano makes for an interesting change. Pregardien has few equals IMO.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 7th-Barbirolli and the Halle.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius 7th-Barbirolli and the Halle.


That one may be my favourite Sibelius 7.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 43
Quatuor Danel*


----------



## Guest

Continuing with Eric Heidsieck's recording of the Hindemith Piano Sonata No 1.










I had no idea this music even existed. It is a five movement work that will take some listening to absorb in its entirety. The first movement won me over from the first bar. Heidsieck's performance is very convincing (listening from the complete Warner set).

The 1959 recording is remarkably good. A lot to enjoy on this disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think it was Malx who started a recent bout of members listening to Gerhard. I made a mental note to follow but I'm a little late. Fine works, these. I particularly like the Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1*
_BBC NOW - Otaka_

Impressive work for a teenager. Glazunov was 16 years old when he composed his first symphony.


----------



## Merl

Tony the choon's SQs 10 & 11 via the lovely Talichs and their wonderful tone.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean-Baptiste Lully*: _Dies irae_, _De profundis_, _Te deum_
Sophie Junker, Judith van Wanroij, Matthias Vidal, Cyril Auvity, Thibaut Lenaerts, Alain Buet
Chœur de Chambre de Namur, Millennium Orchestra, Leonardo García Alarcón

Quite a fantastic album!


----------



## Bourdon

*Dinastia Borgia*

CD 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arcangelo Corelli church sonatas with the Avison Ensemble


----------



## fbjim

A case of imprinting. I've heard complaints about this performance, usually negatively comparing it to his DG recording, but it was the first one I heard, and I've always been something of an imprint listener.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I was a little lukewarm about the Dvorak symphonic poems until I heard this.


I love these recordings - yes the sound could be better but I rate the performances.

I've been away from this thread for a few days so may I take this, my first opportunity, to wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## starthrower

I'm overdue for a revisit of the symphonies of Toch, Arnold, Wellesz, Sallinen, and Gerhard. And this set of five short works by Humphrey Searle (1915-1982).


----------



## Malx

Head needed clearing, only one guy does that successfully for me JSB.

*J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes & Fugues nos 1-8 - Bob van Asperen.*

I find about 6-8 p&f's are sufficient in one go.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part one for the rest of today.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra *** [Text: Gustav Mahler] (orig. 1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** revised version in which Mahler excluded the first of the three original parts)










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Head needed clearing*, only one guy does that successfully for me JSB.
> 
> *J S Bach, WTC Book II Preludes & Fugues nos 1-8 - Bob van Asperen.*
> 
> I find about 6-8 p&f's are sufficient in one go.


Always a good remedy


----------



## Enthusiast

I saw this concert when it was broadcast but also recorded it and have just listened to it all again: Maxim Emelyanchev conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra in Mozart's last three symphonies. A very enjoyable concert.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Frühe Orgelwerke CD 1

Schnitger Orgel der Jakobi Kirche in Hamburg


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brumel, Missa Berzerette Savoyenne
*


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden-Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I'm overdue for a revisit of the symphonies of Toch, Arnold, Wellesz, Sallinen, and Gerhard. And this set of five short works by Humphrey Searle (1915-1982).


A terrific set - but don't overlook #2 on Lyrita with the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Josef Krips - it's a very good performance and the recording is of Lyrita's usual standard.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


I bought this set last year and I still haven't properly listened to it - a good reminder, thank you Knorf!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra*


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: _Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet 
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Musicaterina

After having finished crocheting and sewing the "dress of the dresses": again the Flower Waltz by Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky. This time played by the Berlin Philharmonics conducted by Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schmidt, Symphony No. 3*

This is a cheap download on Presto, but some reviewer said the Naxos cycle was better, and I got confused and gave up. I'm finally just listening to the 3rd symphony, and I don't care if Naxos is better.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schmidt, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This is a cheap load on Presto, but some reviewer said the Naxos cycle was better, and I got confused and gave up. I'm finally just listening to the 3rd symphony, and I don't care if Naxos is better.
> 
> View attachment 158346


I have the Naxos set, too. Although I have not properly listened to the Jarvi, and I can't remember when I listened to them last, my memory tells me that my initial thoughts were that I preferred them to Sinaisky on Naxos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 4
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Alun Francis*


----------



## starthrower

Schoenberg Quartet No.2 in f sharp minor arranged for string orchestra
Frankfurt Radio Symphonie / Slavka Taskova: soprano
Recorded live in 1975

If I had to choose I'd stick with the quartet version but this string orchestra recording is interesting to experience occasionally.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158347


*Amy Beach*

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, op. 45
Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic"

Alan Feinberg, piano
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn

2002


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> I have the Naxos set, too. Although I have not properly listened to the Jarvi, and I can't remember when I listened to them last, my memory tells me that my initial thoughts were that I preferred them to Sinaisky on Naxos.


That's good to know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Dolly Suite*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Offertorium
Gidon Kremer, violin
BSO
Dutoit*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Managed to hear them all during the evening  Good night!


----------



## Musicaterina

Again the Flower Waltz, the wedding dance of my grandparents. This time played by the Cologne New Philharmonic conducted by Volker Hartung.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Fachwerk
Geir Draugsvoll (bayan), Anders Loguin (percussion)
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra
Oyvind Gimse*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Violin Concerto*

I feel silly; I've had this box for a few years, and I just realized the violin concerto was in this set. The recorded sound is kind of muddy, which is why I probably didn't pay much attention to it before, but the performance by Ilya Kaler is spot-on technically while also being expressive.


----------



## Coach G

Today I've been listening to the incredible and prolific Yo-Yo Ma:

1. *Barber*: _Cello Concerto_; *Britten*: _Symphony for Cello and Orchestra_ (David Zinman/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) Recorded in Baltimore, Maryland, 1988, CBS Masterworks
2. *Williams*: _Cello Concerto_; _"Elegy" for Cello and Orchestra_ (John Williams/Recording Arts Orchestra of Los Angeles w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello);_Three Pieces for Solo Cello_ (Yo-Yo Ma, cello); _"Heartwood" for Cello and Orchestra_ (John Williams/Recording Arts Orchestra of Los Angeles w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) Recorded in Culver City, California, 2001, Sony Music
3. *Schubert*: _String Quintet Op. 163, D. 956_ (The Cleveland Quartet w/Yo-Yo Ma, cello) Recorded in New York, New York, 1984, CBS Masterworks
4. *Schoenberg*: _"Transfigured Night", String Sextet after a Poem by Richard Dehmel_ (Julliard String Quartet w/Walter Trampler, viola & Yo-Yo Ma, cello); _String Trio Op. 45_ (Members of the Julliard Quartet) Recorded in New York, New York, 1992, Sony Classical
5. _Japanese Melodies_ arranged by *Michio Mamiya* (Michio Mamiya/Pro Musica Nipponia w/Patricia Zander, harpsichord & Yo-Yo Ma, cello) Recorded in Tokyo, Japan, 1984, CBS records



































We start with the _Cello Concerto_ by Samuel Barber (1910-1981). During his own lifetime, Barber's popularity as one of America's foremost composers rivaled the likes of Charles Ives and Aaron Copland. And yet, unlike Ives and Copland; Barber's style comes more-or-less from European Romanticism. In this sense, Barber is always tonal and lyrical despite a certain spirit of athleticism that gives the music just a hint of belonging to the 20th century. The wonderful _Cello Concerto_ is also part and parcel of a grand trifecta that also includes Barber's _Violin Concerto_ and _Piano Concerto_ which were also recorded for the CBS label by John Browning/George Szell and Isaac Stern/Leonard Bernstein, respectively.

Next, we move on to the _Cello Symphony_ by England's Benjamin Britten (1913-1976), and like his American contemporary, Samuel Barber, Britten's style is also tonal, lyrical and infused with a spirit that is curiously Romantic as well as Early Modern, at the same time. Britten always claimed to compose for "people" and not "instruments"; and it must have been quite an undertaking for Yo-Yo Ma to attempt his own version of the _Cello Symphony_ after Britten composed it for (and then recorded it with) the legendary Mstislav Rostropovich. While Ma does not play the _Cello Symphony_ with Rostropovich's infusion of sad, Russian, soulfulness; Ma's execution is still robust, vibrant, and worthy of Britten and Rostropovich's legacy as Ma has now inherited the late Rostropovich's title as (arguably) the World's Greatest Living Cellist.

We then move on to the some "classical" works by John Williams (born 1932) who is much better known as (here again, arguably) the World's Greatest Composer of Music for Film. While John Williams' _Cello Concerto_ and other works for "classical" cello can't be compared to the great works for cello and orchestra by the likes of Dvorak, Elgar, Shostakovich, Bloch, Barber and Britten; the effort is there and Williams at least manages to be entertaining in his own "cinema-graphic" style. The _Elegy for Cello and Orchestra_ composed to memorialize the passing of two children who were the daughter and son of a friend of the composer, stands out as quite moving, lovely, and heart-felt.

Next up, Yo-Yo Ma makes up for the lack of basic classical repertoire pieces that showcase the cello (at least as the cello compares the violin or piano) by taking a spot as a sideman in the chamber works by Franz Peter Schubert (1797-1828) and Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951), with the Cleveland Quartet and Julliard Quartet respectively. While the Schubert _Quintet_ is the essence of High Romanticism, the Schoenberg _Sextet_ (better known as _Transfigured Night_) is the summit of the Grand Late-Romantic fashion, the fusion and intersection of Wagner's passion and Brahms' sense of fine German craftsmanship before Arnold Schoenberg decided that the next logical step in the late, great, German/Romantic tradition was to abolish melody through Schoenberg's own "twelve-tone" system. This brings us to the _String Trio_ where Yo-Yo Ma sits one out and leaves it to the members of the Julliard Quartet to bring forth Schoenberg's musical vision in it's full form as a style that is completely atonal and yet aspires to be "Expressionistic" and completely in line with the German tradition and the Romantic spirit of the likes of Schubert, Schumann, Wagner and Brahms.

We end with Yo-Yo Ma playing some wonderful arrangements of the traditional music of Japan, and what would foreshadow Ma's later founding of his own Silk Road Ensemble linking the traditions of "Eastern" and "Western" classical music. As my own aversion to crowds and self-identification as a "home-body" has made it so that my trips to the concert hall have been few and far between, I did once venture to catch Yo-Yo Ma in concert with his band of "Silk Road" musicians at Tanglewood in the beautiful Berkshire Mountains. And not only was I captivated by Yo-Yo Ma's artistry as a musician and as a bandleader, but I also sensed that Ma is a very decent and humble human being. Unlike most classical musicians of some fame, Ma was not above actually talking to the audience in a warm and friendly tone. This was also in line with another instance where Yo-Yo Ma appeared as a guest on an episode of _Mr. Roger's Neighborhood_ that I once caught while watching TV with one of my sons back when my son was little sometime in the 1990s.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158359


*William Grant Still*

In Memoriam
Africa
Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"

Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter

2005


----------



## JohnP

Dvorak. String Quartet No. 13; Pacifica Quartet.

I fell in love with this quartet with the Panocha recording; it's very fine. I fell for the Pacifica Quartet through their Shostakovich and Mendelssohn sets. In this recording the Pacifica characterizes the piece more dramatically than the Panocha and plays with more glowing, generous tone. The presentation of the glorious 2nd movement Adagio, the heart of the piece, is a case in point. It is more flexible and emotional; it is more dramatic, a real journey. The rest contains playing with lift, purity, and joy. And always, there is that warm, deep tone the Pacifica produces. I've found a new favorite recording of this quartet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
String Trio
Molinari*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Górecki
Symphony No. 3, Op. 36, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Upshaw
London Sinfonietta
Zinman*










A bonafide classic and, for me, one of great works of the 20th Century. This work has it's detractors as does this particular performance from Upshaw/Zinman, but I've always found much to admire about it. I also love the Zofia Kilanowicz/Wit performance on Naxos. I'm there are others that are equally noteworthy, but these are my two favorite performances of the ones I've heard.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10. Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon unknown Italian release date., probably 1970's. Originally 1967.

View attachment 158361


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4 
Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Roussel - Symphonie N˚ 1 (Opus 7 "Le Poème De La Forêt" En Ré Mineur) & Symphonie N˚ 3 (Opus 42 En Sol Mineur). Orchestre National De France. Erato 1987 French release

View attachment 158365


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nystroem
Sinfonia del Mare
Elisabeth Söderström, soprano
Swedish RSO
Westerberg*


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Symphony No. 4, Chamber Symphony & Nuages d'automne sur les forêts

Christoph Renz (flute), Roberto Baltar (oboe), Mirjam Budday (cor anglais), Ulf-Guido Schäfer (clarinet), Malte Refardt (bassoon), Daniel Adam (horn), Fabian Neuhaus (trumpet), Kathrin Rabus (violin), Anna Lewis (viola), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Jürgen Normann (double bass), Markus Becker (piano)

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Peter Ruzicka


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Monteux conducts Debussy - Images For Orchestra & Le Martyre De Saint Sébastien - Symphonic Fragments From The Music To Gabriele D´Annunzio´s Mystery Play. The London Symphony Orchestra. Philips 1963 Italian release

View attachment 158368


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony no 3

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## jim prideaux

today......Finland!

early start with Grin and the Tampere P.O. performing Melartin's 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Rogerx

Theile: Passio Domini nostri Jesu Christi Matthäuspassion (St. Matthew Passion)

Weser-Renaissance, Manfred Cordes


----------



## fergusmcphail

Just listened to this for the first of what I'm sure will be many times.


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 & Academic Festival Overture

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker










Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 & 3

Artemis Quartet










Brahms: String Quartet No. 2

Leipziger Streichquartett










Ysaÿe: Sonata for Solo Violin No. 3

Alina Ibragimova










Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto

Sir Simon Rattle

Berlin Philharmonic, Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Marinera

Roussel, Debussy & Poulenc. Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano, arr. by Mahler for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an orchestrated version of a song composed in 1892):


----------



## jim prideaux

Barbirolli and the Halle......Sibelius, Karelia Suite.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Barbirolli and the Halle......Sibelius, Karelia Suite.


...and on to a particularly vivid performance and recording of Pohjola's Daughter.

( may well be the equal of my personal favourite by Oramo and the CBSO)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances & Haydn Variations/ Enescu: Roumanian Rhapsody in D, Op.11, No.2

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 3 in F major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4 in F sharp minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 6 in D flat major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7 in A Major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 10 in F major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 11 in D minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 12 in D minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 15 in B flat major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 19 in B minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 21 in E minor
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'


----------



## haziz




----------



## Marinera

Hispania & Japan - Dialogues. Hespèrion XXI. La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-2nd and 4th symphonies performed by Grin and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Melartin-2nd and 4th symphonies performed by Grin and the Tampere P.O.


Often crossed my mind when listening to these symphonies....'Who is Leonid Grin?'

this time I had a look........if the sites I looked at are reliable Paavo Jarvi was his student!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784/ Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784/Piano Sonata No. 15 in C major, D840 'Reliquie'

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie* : _Gymnopedies; Gnossiennes; Ogives; Sarabandes_
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Enthusiast

We don't hear so much of Wolf these days - time to rewild our lieder world.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the RLPO...Beethoven's 4th.

.....and the 6th!


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos by Pesson, Abrahamsen & Strasnoy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Abrahamsen: Left, Alone
Pesson: Future is a faded song
Strasnoy: Kuleshov


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158379


*Frédéric Chopin*

Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major/E flat major, op. 22
Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.

Jan Lisiecki, piano
NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
Krzysztof Urbański

2017


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to play this disc quite regularly. It has been three months so time for it again.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart
Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov

Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 51
Tchaikovsky: None but the lonely heart, Op. 6 No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Tchaikovsky: Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Metamorphosen

This music sounds like a tired old man looking back on his life in a kind of reverie
Horrible things have happened and there is a kind of longing for the past which becomes audible by a reference to the "Eroica" that can be heard almost like a lost sign.


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 158379
> 
> 
> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise brillante in G major/E flat major, op. 22
> Rondo à la krakowiak in F major, op. 14
> Variations on "Là ci darem la mano" from Mozart's Don Giovanni, op. 2
> Fantasy on Polish Airs, op. 3
> Nocturne in C sharp minor, op. posth.
> 
> Jan Lisiecki, piano
> NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester
> Krzysztof Urbański
> 
> 2017


 The NYTimes has a condescending piece on him, referring to him as a "Doogie Howser" of classical music. For those who have been spared the inanity of Doggie Howser, it was a television series about a preternaturally smart boy who somehow managed to become a physician before his time, or some such. I know that, never having seen it, for which I remain grateful.

The new Nocturnes recording may be a tell. I have his Etudes and was very much underwhelmed, and his Beethoven concerto set got a lukewarm reception. Couldn't be the looks, I'm sure that's not it. Couldn't be. Couldn't. Coul.....


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras afternoon........

SCO performance of Mozart's symphonies 29,31 and 32.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Strauss: Lava-Ströme op. 74 (in English: Stream of Lava)

played by the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Alfred Walter


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> We don't hear so much of Wolf these days - time to rewild our lieder world.


Schwarzkopf can really sing these songs with a comically sarcastic way


----------



## mparta

Who knew? Big praise in Gramophone so I tried it. The sound of the accordion is very sweet and the balances very attractive, with great period instrument bass viol and violin.

I have the score with me today if I have a few minutes, since I don't know the technicalities of the work well enough but understanding what 3 players do will be interesting, often played by at least a quartet. I have the Dover book with Donald Tovey's rantings, so lots of information to be had. A little daunting to sit with the score as such and try to play it, thus "arrangements" for keyboard, but Tovey the purist insists on the clean approach of learning to put the thing together from the score as written. :scold:


----------



## mparta

The 2nd I don't know, but he already has his voice.

This is a great recording. Maybe the Martinon vs. the CSO approach had its moments after all?

The 2nd, now that I really listen, as wonderful!!


----------



## Vasks

_Dmitri doings_

*Shostakovich - Festive Overture (Gould/Varese Sarabande)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #6 (Eder/Naxos)
Shostakovich - Suite from "The Bolt" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Strauss: Wo die Zitronen blühn op. 364 (in English: Where the lemons bloom)

played by the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Alfred Walter


----------



## JohnP

jim prideaux said:


> Melartin-2nd and 4th symphonies performed by Grin and the Tampere P.O.


A sterlng set. The 4th gives me joy every time.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Biber - Missa Salisburgensis*

This is the largest choral work ever written up to that time (the mid 17th century), written for 53 voices and a gigantic orchestra. A mighty, unabashed showpiece full of glorious, life-enhancing music. Personally, it might just be my favorite Baroque sacred work outside of JSB.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B major Op. 100
Stephen Coombs, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Brabbins*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1-3, bwv 1046, 1047, 1048

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Musicaterina

The next waltz: Karel Komzák II: An der schönen grünen Narenta, Walzer, Op. 227 (in English: At the beautiful green Narenta)

played by the Wiener Johann Strauss Orchester conducted by Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

La Voix humaine

Denise Duval
Orchestre Du Théâtre National De L'Opéra-Comique
Georges Prêtre


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Lehár: Adria Walzer (Adria Waltz)

played by the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin conducted by Michail Jurowski


----------



## Enthusiast

Another recorded Prom broadcast. This one from the Philharmonia conducted by Paavo Järvi and with Víkingur Ólafsson as soloist. I liked Järvi's way with Prokofiev's Classical Symphony and the Bach F min piano concerto was attractive (as always). Apart from a lovely slow movement I wasn't so taken with the performance of Mozart's K491 concerto. The concert ended with Shostakovich's 9th symphony which was fine (but is not a favourite of mine). All in all I was a bit disappointed with the concert.


----------



## Merl

Nearly finished another round-up for the blog just a few to go. This one was decent enough.


----------



## George O

Alexis de Castillon (1838-1873)

Quatuor pour Piano, Violon, Alto, Violoncelle, op 7

Premier Trio pour Piano, Violon, Violoncelle, op 4

-Quatuor Elyseen

On Arion (Asnieres, France), from 1984


----------



## Musicaterina

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini: 12 Concerti Grossi | Op. 3 | 1718

played by Orchestra Les Amis de Philippe
Ludger Rémy, harpsichordist/pianist and conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg's 2nd quartet. The sound is a little thin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - numerous revisions from 1904):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and piano, four of which were arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901 and 1904):

(*** fifth and final song was orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916, but it is not included on this recording)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous Chopin and Liszt from the wonderful Martha Argerich.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

One of the joys of classical music is just how many different soundworlds are available for our pleasure. And I often find Boulez's world to be quite exciting and immersive.

*Le marteau sans maître*
Pierre Boulez, Yvonne Minton


----------



## Faramundo

Didn't relish it at first; then, after 3 hearings, got to like it very much. Especially the singing. The orchestra Strings
is a bit too "pale" though. What do you think ?


----------



## Enthusiast

Peter Maxwell Davies - the 3rd symphony, Cross Lane Fair and the 4th Strathclyde Concerto (for clarinet).


----------



## Musicaterina

Salvatore Lanzetti: Cello Sonatas

played by: L'Arte dell'Arco, Francesco Galligioni (cello), Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord)


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Three Bavarian Dances
Chanson de Nuit
Chanson de Matin
Fantasia and Fugue
Overture
In the South

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Coach G

Allegro Con Brio said:


> One of the joys of classical music is just how many different soundworlds are available for our pleasure. And I often find Boulez's world to be quite exciting and immersive.
> 
> *Le marteau sans maître*
> Pierre Boulez, Yvonne Minton


This is a wonderful collection. I don't know what it's going for now, but I don't remember paying more than $30 on Amazon including the tax when I ordered my copy a few years back. The title, _Masterworks of the 20th Century_, is a misnomer, though. Since the likes of Sibelius, Mahler, and Richard Strauss all were still composing in the grand Late-Romantic fashion well into the 20th century; and since others such as Barber, Britten, and Shostakovich (all born, lived, and died, _within_ the 20th century) were composing in a style that was basically tonal and lyrical; this set is more-or-less not about that and doesn't feature any of those luminaries. It is a rather a collection of material that might be considered "avant-garde", "hyper-modern", "ultra-modern", "post-modern", or whatever else you want to call it. Featured composers include the likes of everything from Boulez, Berio, Takemitsu, Dallapiccola, Davidovsky, Harry Partch, and many others. Certainly, this collection is not to everyone's taste but others may find at least a portion of it to be interesting and even somewhat listenable given an even chance.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Rolf Wallin*: _Fisher King_*, _Id_, _Manyworlds_
*Håkan Hardenberger, trumpet
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

This is very colorful, confidently dramatic music. In searching for a way to describe it, imagine a Norwegian Luciano Berio, or maybe late Nielsen with a bit of Ligeti tossed in. Comparisons with Anders Eliasson, Per Nørgård, or Poul Ruders would not be absurd. But really Wallin's style is distinctive on its own; the comparisons merely inform the listener as to what other composerly company his music might sit well with, for example on a program.


----------



## Coach G

Enthusiast said:


> We don't hear so much of Wolf these days - time to rewild our lieder world.


Hugo Wolf is a great enough composer that Harold Schoenberg wrote a whole chapter on him in his wonderful book, _Lives of the Great Composers_. The title of that chapter is called: _Hugo Wolf, Master of the Lied_. I think the reason that Wolf is rarely discussed even among classical music fanatics is because his music concerns a genre within a genre. It's like Wagner's operas. While most, if not all, classical music enthusiasts can enjoy the highlights from Wagner's operas, only a select few really seem to "get" and become passionate about the Wagner operas in their entirety. It's like being a medical doctor or an auto mechanic. Some jobs require a specialist, a higher certification; such as a doctor who specializes in a particular disease, or a mechanic who specializes in a particular brand of antique car. If a layperson were to ask one of us about Hugo Wolf, I suspect that most of us would have to refer that person to a "specialist" who has familiarity with the art of the "Lied".


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*

The Lyre of Orpheus
dedicated to Gidon Kremer

Canticle of the Sun
dedicated to Rostropovich

Gidon Kremer
Kremarata Baltica


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B-flat Major, Op. 45

played by Julia Hagen (Violoncello) and Aaron Pilsan (Piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Academic Festival Overture, Tragic Overture*

I'm finally updating this one for the Warner box (I got this used but missing Disk 2), but snail mail is so slow, I'm listening to this while waiting by the mailbox.


----------



## Musicaterina

joseph Haydn: C Major Cello Concerto

played by Julia Hagen (Violoncello) and the Royal Chamber Orchestra of Wallonia conducted by Frank Braley


----------



## Enthusiast

Coach G said:


> Hugo Wolf is a great enough composer that Harold Schoenberg wrote a whole chapter on him in his wonderful book, _Lives of the Great Composers_. The title of that chapter is called: _Hugo Wolf, Master of the Lied_. I think the reason that Wolf is rarely discussed even among classical music fanatics is because his music concerns a genre within a genre. It's like Wagner's operas. While most, if not all, classical music enthusiasts can enjoy the highlights from Wagner's operas, only a select few really seem to "get" and become passionate about the Wagner operas in their entirety. It's like being a medical doctor or an auto mechanic. Some jobs require a specialist, a higher certification; such as a doctor who specializes in a particular disease, or a mechanic who specializes in a particular brand of antique car. If a layperson were to ask one of us about Hugo Wolf, I suspect that most of us would have to refer that person to a "specialist" who has familiarity with the art of the "Lied".


All true, I'm sure. But I don't think it would have been true 50 years ago. It maybe that many of us modern listeners who opt to distance ourselves lieder and Wagnerian opera? On the other hand we are far more likely now to know the works of relatively minor composers than we would have been.


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Borodin*: Symphony No. 2 in B minor
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

I've been listening to a lot of second symphonies lately, for some reason.


----------



## Malx

There was a time when I thought of Birtwistle's music with trepidation - that time has long gone, I now regard his work as easily approachable and of a generally very high quality. This piece is no different.

*Birtwistle, The Triumph of Time - Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 4th Symphonies.

Peter Maag and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto (Arts Music Germany)

'sleeper cycle'?......not a 'big' orchestra nor a particularly renowned conductor on (I believe) a small label....and yet wonderful performances!

I am aware that Maag was the recipient of acclaim throughout his career but (for example) he rarely appears to be mentioned on TC and while I might have collected his Beethoven cycle the only other recording I have that involves him is a Schumann CD.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

And here I go again...:lol:


----------



## haziz




----------



## JohnP

Beethoven. Piano Sonatas 17, 21, and 30. Bruce Hungerford.

If you're familiar with Bruce Hungerford's playing and his life story, you can skip this. Hungerford was Australian and began serious piano studies with Ignaz Friedman in Sydney in the 30s. In America, Eugene Ormandy recommended him for Juilliard. He then studied with Olga Samaroff, Stokowski's ex-wife and William Kapell's teacher. Then it was on to Myra Hess, who became his mentor.

In the 1970s Vanguard set out to record him in all Beethoven's works for piano. He had recorded twenty-two sonatas when he was killed in an auto accident in 1977. He was fifty-four.

Hungerford also lectured ancient Egyptian archeology. So he was a scholarly man.

Several of Hungerford's Beethoven recordings, including the Tempest and Waldstein Sonatas, have been considered models for many years. The Tempest is powerful, commanding. It might be the best version of the piece I've heard. The first movement of the Waldstein is very fast. While Some people play fast simply merely because they can, with no musical benefit that I can perceive to the speeds they take, Hungerford's speed builds tremendous drama. The movement has shape and structure. Then his slow movement is a little dramatic journey of its own. I've read that Beethoven called for the sustaining pedal to be kept down throughout the third movement. Hungerford had the opportunity to play a piano from the era of the Waldstein. He discovered that the sound with the sustaining pedal down was worlds away from the sound of a modern concert grand played that way. So he developed a pedaling method for the third movement that sounds as if the pedal is held down all the way through, when actually it isn't. The effect is mesmerizing, but don't ask me how it's done. This movement, too, is faster than usual, and it sounds perfect.

If you listen to either (or both) of these performances, you'll realize that Hungerford's technique was brilliant. But it is always employed at the service of a unique conception of the music. That conception is arresting, to say the least. I've read reviews of this Waldstein that place it with only two or three peers. It's certainly one of the most convincing that I've heard.


----------



## fbjim

Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1









It's amazing how much more I like Shosty when he isn't writing a symphony (No. 4 aside). I think I've liked every Shostakovich concerto I've heard.


----------



## Itullian

Time for a little harpsichord


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

String Quartet, op 22, no 2 [1950-1952]
-The Rumanian Radio String Quartet

Sonata for Violin and Piano, op 6 [1899]
-George Enescu, violin
-Dinu Lipatti, piano

On Monitor Records (New York, New York), from 1961
An Electrecord-Monitor Production


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158386


*Franz Schubert*

Die schöne Müllerin

Mauro Peter, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2015


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## RockyIII

mparta said:


> The NYTimes has a condescending piece on him, referring to him as a "Doogie Howser" of classical music. For those who have been spared the inanity of Doggie Howser, it was a television series about a preternaturally smart boy who somehow managed to become a physician before his time, or some such. I know that, never having seen it, for which I remain grateful.
> 
> The new Nocturnes recording may be a tell. I have his Etudes and was very much underwhelmed, and his Beethoven concerto set got a lukewarm reception. Couldn't be the looks, I'm sure that's not it. Couldn't be. Couldn't. Coul.....


Different strokes for different folks. Here's an excerpt from a review of the album in _The New York Times_, dated June 30, 2017:

"Mr. Lisiecki's blend of youthful brilliance, refinement and grace are perfect for this music. All the performances on this album are outstanding, especially the Grande Polonaise Brillante, Chopin's last work for piano and orchestra, composed in 1831. He got this business out of his system early."


----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich - The Execution Of Stepan Razin - Poem For Bass, Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 119 & Symphony No. 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 70. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra. Мелодия unknown release date, originally 1964. U.S.S.R.

Soviet release, all in Russian. Above information from almost identical catalog # on releases made for export.

Wonderful recording and pressing.

View attachment 158387


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts The New York Philharmonic Orchestra with Issac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, and Itzhak Perlman - '60th Anniversary Celebration', recorded live at The Lincoln Center

Bach - Concerto In D Minor For Two Violins And Orchestra, BWV 1043
Vivaldi - Concerto In F Major For Three Violins, F. 1, No. 34
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante In E-Flat Major For Violin, Viola And Orchestra, K. 364

CBS Masterworks 1981

View attachment 158388


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158389


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1963, reissued 2013


----------



## Guest

This has been enjoyable today.


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Zubin Mehta conducts The New York Philharmonic Orchestra with Issac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, and Itzhak Perlman - '60th Anniversary Celebration', recorded live at The Lincoln Center
> 
> Bach - Concerto In D Minor For Two Violins And Orchestra, BWV 1043
> Vivaldi - Concerto In F Major For Three Violins, F. 1, No. 34
> Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante In E-Flat Major For Violin, Viola And Orchestra, K. 364
> 
> CBS Masterworks 1981
> 
> View attachment 158388


Stern, Perlman and Zukerman really set the battlefield on fire with the Vivaldi _Triple_. Those violins were smoking during the finale!


----------



## Bkeske

Coach G said:


> Stern, Perlman and Zukerman really set the battlefield on fire with the Vivaldi _Triple_. Those violins were smoking during the finale!


Yes they were. I just received this, so playing for the first time. I wasn't expecting a lot to be honest, (picked it up for a $1.50), but this is a very nice set indeed.


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Brahms - Serenade In A Major, Op. 16. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 158393


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Dvořák - "Legends," Op. 59. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Philips 1971 Netherlands

View attachment 158396


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos

Christian Zacharias (piano)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday:

*Nørgård
Voyage into the Golden Screen
Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra
Giordano Bellincampi*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven's World - Clement: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Reinhard Goebel

Clement, F: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major
Clement, F: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D Minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adès
Arcadiana
Endellion Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss/ Kempe 
Disc 3


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start this morning.....

Bruno Walter and the CSO.

Beethoven-Symphonies 4 and 6.


----------



## Gothos

CD 2

Le Banquet du voeu 1454
Music at the Court of Burgundy

Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair

Raff: Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1
Raff: Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193
Raff: Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major Op. post.
Raff: Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Early start this morning.....
> 
> Bruno Walter and the CSO.
> 
> Beethoven-Symphonies 4 and 6.


that was 'something else'......another listen after breakfast?


----------



## Guest

gothos said:


> View attachment 158397
> 
> 
> cd 2
> 
> le banquet du voeu 1454
> music at the court of burgundy
> 
> ensemble gilles binchois


absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

Here's a sample from the Wagner Kaufman album I posted previously. "Almightly Father" from "Rienzi".






Wagner wasn't fond of this opera but I'm unsure why.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy Impressioniste

Jean-Guihen Qyeyras (soloist), Alexandre Tharaud (soloist), Jean-Guihen Queyras, Cédric Tiberghien (soloist), Isabelle Moretti and Gérard Caussé, Gérard Caussé and Isabelle Moretti, Philippe Bernold (soloist), Gerard Causse (soloist), Isabelle Moretti (soloist), Alain Planès (soloist), Claude Helffer.

Debussy: Arabesques (2)
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Debussy: D'un cahier d'esquisses
Debussy: En blanc et noir
Debussy: Estampes (3)
Debussy: Images oubliées (3) for piano
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Le petit nègre
Debussy: Rêverie
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10


----------



## Baxi

Paul Creston

Toccata / Symphony No.5 / Out of the cradle / Partita / Invocation and Dance

Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz

1991-92


----------



## Chilham

A contrast and compare exercise today:










Brahms: Violin Concerto

Yakov Kreizberg

Julia Fischer, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra










Brahms: Violin Concerto

Claudio Abbado

Gil Shaham, Berlin Philharmonic










Brahms: Violin Concerto

Antonio Pappano

Janine Jansen, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia

Then an old friend:










Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

Vladimir Ashkenazy

St. Petersburg Chamber Choir, Leningrad Military Orchestra, St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

And a tune of the day:










Cage: In a Landscape

Kate Boyd


----------



## Marinera

Richard Strauss. Complete orchestral works. Disk 8

Horn Concertos Nos 1 & 2; Oboe Concerto; Duett-Concertino for Clarinet, Bassoon & Strings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four for morning and early afternoon.

When playing this recording of the 6th I must remember to grit my teeth when that over-excited fellow (others may say attention-seeking tosser...) in the audience bellows 'BRAVO!' far too soon at the end. 

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - numerous revisions from 1906 onwards):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - numerous revisions up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn attr. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: String Sonatas

I Musici


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Funny how two of my favourite piaists are Argentinian.

Arrau was a huge fan of Callas, particularly her musicianship and the way she phrased Bellini's music. In fact he would encourage his students to listen to her singing Bellini to help them with their phrasing in Chopin. Of all Chopin's music, it is surely the Nocturnes that have the greatest Bellinian influence, and Arrau's poetic performances, though less showy than some, are imbued with a wonderful singing quality that I really like.


----------



## haziz




----------



## jim prideaux

back from a brief sojourn on the 'jazz hole' thread......

Gardiner and the ORR performing Schumann.

Konzertstuck for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Symphonies 3 and 4 (revised version)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-20
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a recording of a BBC broadcast of this but this time it was just the CDs.


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Music, Vol. 1

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Field: Nocturne in E flat major 'Romance'
Field: Nocturne No. 8 in A major
Field: Nocturne No. 1 in E flat major (H.24)
Field: Nocturne No. 2 in C minor H.25
Field: Nocturne No. 3 in A flat major (H.26)
Field: Nocturne No. 4 in A major (H.36)
Field: Nocturne No. 5 in B flat major (H.37)
Field: Nocturne No. 6 in F major, 'Cradle Song' (H.40)
Field: Nocturne No. 7 in C major 'Reverie' (H.45)
Field: Sonata in A major Op. 1 No. 2
Field: Sonata in E flat major Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Kavakos - Lahti SO - Vanska
_


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with what now appears to be an impromptu and haphazard 'survey' of different recordings of Beethoven's 4th symphony....now....

Michael Gielen and the SWR SO.

Problem is that from Mackerras, Maag, Walter etc I keep imagining I have now identified my favourite performance. Gielen is no different.....there really does appear to be some great performances of this marvellous work knocking about!

....on to the 8th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marinera said:


> Richard Strauss. Complete orchestral works. Disk 8
> 
> Horn Concertos Nos 1 & 2; Oboe Concerto; Duett-Concertino for Clarinet, Bassoon & Strings.


I'm glad you brought tha tup. I bought that set for the tone poems, and I keep forgetting that there are other works in that box.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Clovis et Clotilde & Te Deum

Katarina Jovanovic (soprano), Philippe Do (tenor) & Mark Schnaible (bass), Katarina Jovanovic (soprano) & Philippe Do (tenor)

Orchestre National de Lille, Choeur Régional Nord - Pas-de-Calais, Jean-Claude Casadesus


----------



## Barbebleu

Ferne Geliebte - Christian Gerhaher and Gerold Huber. The Beethoven and Haydn songs are good but the Schönberg and Berg cycles are exceptional.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158409


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2016

Thanks to Rogerx for his earlier post which prompted me to pull out this box.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday:

*Adès
Living Toys
London Sinfonietta
Markus Stenz*


----------



## Vasks

_Claude and the piano_

*Debussy - Preludes 9-12 from "Preludes, Book 1" (Jacob/Nonesuch)
Debussy - Intermezzo for Piano Four-hands (Soos & Haag/Naxos)
Debussy - Piano Trion in G (Golub Kaplan Carr Trio/Arabesque)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The first and second quartets ..










And, before that, the Schoenberg from this fine disc:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos No.4 - 6, bwv 1049, 1050, 1051

(Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
String Quartet No. 3
Molinari*










In many respects, I have to say that I prefer Penderecki's chamber music to his more well-known orchestral and choral works.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158411


*Carl Nielsen*

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert

2015


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Ives*: Symphony No. 2 
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot

I actually bought this disc for the very beautiful work _Instances_ by Elliott Carter, his final orchestral composition. But this is also a really excellent Ives No. 2! Frankly, in fact I prefer this one now over the two from the far-more-famous Bernstein/NYPO, or any other I've heard.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

I first heard this disc a week or so ago and, although I have long known the works, it blew my mind so I bought it!


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I first heard this disc a week or so ago and, although I have long known the works, it blew my mind so I bought it!


Yep. Those are some of the finest performances of that rep out there. Enjoy!


----------



## starthrower

When the world seems to be descending in to chaos and the air is too thick and humid to enjoy the outdoors, some English symphonies provide a bit of solace.


----------



## fbjim

Knorf said:


> *Charles Ives*: Symphony No. 2
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot
> 
> I actually bought this disc for the very beautiful work _Instances_ by Elliott Carter, his final orchestral composition. But this is also a really excellent Ives No. 2! Frankly, in fact I prefer this one now over the two from the far-more-famous Bernstein/NYPO, or any other I've heard.


Man, that's a weird program.

Seattle's Ives semi-cycle (I believe they skipped No. 1) is really, really good. One of the best modern ones!


----------



## Enthusiast

Scheherazade - the earlier (LSO) Previn recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Sometimes the received narrative is just way wrong. I'm now on board with the notion that Karajan's digital Beethoven cycle is massively underrated.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* 'American'
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## Bourdon

* Messiaen & Boulez *

Trois petites liturgies de la Présence divine

Rituel


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Sometimes the received narrative is just way wrong. I'm now on board with the notion that Karajan's digital Beethoven cycle is massively underrated.


In other words, " dont rely on opinions made by others" I'm also victem ,I will listen to these recordings very soon.How is the sound?


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1*
_Seattle Symphony - Schwarz_


----------



## Merl

Dvorak's 9th quartet in the capable hands of the Janaceks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Finally managed to put on my big orchestral music for Friday evening!


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> In other words, " dont rely on opinions made by others" I'm also victem ,I will listen to these recordings very soon.How is the sound?


Hmm...I think the way I'd put it is, "trust but verify." Even the critics whose tastes I trust the most, and usually agree with, don't 100% have opinons congruent with my own. But also, there's been a bit of a reconsideration of the digital Karajan era in the air, and posters like Merl convinced me.

Oh, and the sound. Be sure to get the "Karajan Gold" remastered edition, and it's excellent.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 158415
> 
> Finally managed to put on my big orchestral music for Friday evening!


Fun fact: I was in attendance for the concert cycle this is taken from. It was a great evening!

In other news:

*John Adams*: _The Chairman Dances_, _Common Tones in Simple Time_
San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Etudes*

Another enjoyable disk in this set. I've always put off Scriabin because he's portrayed as that weird guy who wanted to gather everyone to the Himalayas for a show that would dissolve all of creation into some kind of bliss. I've been pleasantly surprised that there is more to his music than hybridized Theosophy.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

One of the benefits of record companies releasing chunky retrospective box-sets is that, even if you don't get the whole thing, individual discs can resurface as CDs or downloads. Such is the case with the recent Orpheus Chamber Orchestra set from DG; I don't need all 55 records, but I'm always glad to discover previously-overlooked gems like this:









Richard Strauss's two sonatinas for wind ensemble. Beautiful works, superbly played and recorded.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I've been listening to Corigliano for the first time today. Out of the works I perused, this was definitely the best


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Hmm...I think the way I'd put it is, "trust but verify." Even the critics whose tastes I trust the most, and usually agree with, don't 100% have opinons congruent with my own. But also, there's been a bit of a reconsideration of the digital Karajan era in the air, and posters like Merl convinced me.
> 
> Oh, and the sound. Be sure to get the "Karajan Gold" remastered edition, and it's excellent.
> 
> Fun fact: I was in attendance for the concert cycle this is taken from. It was a great evening!
> 
> In other news:
> 
> *John Adams*: _The Chairman Dances_, _Common Tones in Simple Time_
> San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


Thank you,I will certainly search for the "Gold "edition.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> One of the benefits of record companies releasing chunky retrospective box-sets is that, even if you don't get the whole thing, individual discs can resurface as CDs or downloads. Such is the case with the recent Orpheus Chamber Orchestra set from DG; I don't need all 55 records, but I'm always glad to discover previously-overlooked gems like this:
> 
> View attachment 158418
> 
> 
> Richard Strauss's two sonatinas for wind ensemble. Beautiful works, superbly played and recorded.


I need this CD.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Nuits d'ete & Herminie* conducted by Philippe Herreweghe on harmonia mundi









'Nuits d'ete' is one of my favourite works by Berlioz, and counts very high in the 19th century song cycle repertoire in my opinion.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> There was a time when I thought of Birtwistle's music with trepidation - that time has long gone, I now regard his work as easily approachable and of a generally very high quality. This piece is no different.
> 
> *Birtwistle, The Triumph of Time - Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.*


Same here Malx, and well put :tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

*Arvo Pärt*: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, & 3
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

I enjoy Pärt's wildly creative, colorful, and emotionally rich early period rather more than his stale, diatonicism-über-alles "mature" period.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Arvo Pärt*: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, & 3
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi
> 
> I enjoy Pärt's wildly creative, colorful, and emotionally rich early period rather more than his stale, diatonicism-über-alles "mature" period.


I bought this CD in a local record shop (remember them?) in north London, circa 1991 (?). I totally agree with you, Knorf. His later works are 'soft', by comparison.


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Sometimes the received narrative is just way wrong. I'm now on board with the notion that Karajan's digital Beethoven cycle is massively underrated.


The remastered issue is even better sounding.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Berglund and the COE.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Nuits d'ete & Lelio, ou le Retour a la Vie* Sir Colin Davis on Philips









Another Nuits d'ete, this time under Sir Colin Davis, using male and female singers.

Coupled here with the Lyric Monodrama 'Lelio, ou Retour a la Vie'


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8* 'Unfinished'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> The remastered issue is even better sounding.


(Referring to the digital Beethoven cycle from Karajan.)

Yes, and that's what I have (as FLAC downloads.) I chose that image for reasons of spectacular, over-the-top radiance.

ETA: Ok, I found the "Karajan Gold" edition version of that cover and edited my post. _Are ya happy_?  :lol:


----------



## Dimace

An excellent *Giannis compilation* from Accord France. Metastasis, Persepolis and, of course, O-Mega included. Piano, when this is needed has been played by the great Australian performer *Geoffrey Douglas Madge.* For the fans of Giannis a MUST. For me a very nice collectable.


----------



## Itullian

Knorf said:


> (Referring to the digital Beethoven cycle from Karajan.)
> 
> Yes, and that's what I have (as FLAC downloads.) I chose that image for reasons of spectacular, over-the-top radiance.
> 
> ETA: Ok, I found the "Karajan Gold" edition version of that cover and edited my post. _Are ya happy_?  :lol:


Just wanted to make sure you had the best one.


----------



## Malx

Dimace said:


> An excellent *Giannis compilation* from Accord France. Metastasis, Persepolis and, of course, O-Mega included. Piano, when this is needed has been played by the great Australian performer *Geoffrey Douglas Madge.* For the fans of Giannis a MUST. For me a very nice collectable.
> 
> View attachment 158423


Must try and get that one down at some stage over the weekend - thanks for the reminder Dimace.


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> The remastered issue is even better sounding.


Are you talking about the "Gold" edition ?


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Akrata*

I know we're supposed to make comments, but on first hearing, I don't really know what's going on here. Stephen Schaub at Ircam says it was "composed under the constraint of having a
temporal function unfold 'algorithmically' the work's 'outside time' architecture into the 'in time' domain." Yeah, that clears it up.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Akrata*
> 
> I know we're supposed to make comments, but on first hearing, I don't really know what's going on here. Stephen Schaub at Ircam says it was "composed under the constraint of having a
> temporal function unfold 'algorithmically' the work's 'outside time' architecture into the 'in time' domain." Yeah, that clears it up.
> 
> View attachment 158426


we are victimized by this artistic gibberish, you must have studied to communicate as incomprehensibly as possible and thereby suggest something that is not there.An empty shell.Poor listeners......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Jalons
*

I don't know what's happening structurally, but I like how it sounds.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Jalons
> *
> 
> I don't know what's happening structurally, but I like how it sounds.


Don't worry,be happy......


----------



## 13hm13

Albert Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, Le Festin de l'Araignée [Orchestre National de France, Georges Prêtre]


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi: Concerti della Natura [Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca, Giuliano Carmignola]


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158429


*Pyortr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathetique"

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

2017


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest

A fantastic performance and a real commitment - but suitable during Covid lockdown in Australia!!


----------



## Bkeske

Quadro Hotteterre plays Telemann - Quadro G-moll Für Blockflöte, Violine, Viola Und B.c. / Concerto À 4 A-moll Für Blockflöte, Oboe, Violine Und B.c. / Quartett G-dur Für Blockflöte, Oboe, Violine Und B.c. / Concerto Di Camera G-moll Für Blockflöte, 2 Violinen Und B.c.. Telefunken Das Alte Werk Series 1981. German release

View attachment 158430


----------



## pmsummer

L'ART DU THÉORBISTE
_Music for Theorbo_
*Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Estienne le Moyne - Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Robert de Visée*
Simon Linné - theorbo
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894/ Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_Prague SO - Gaetano Delogu_


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158432


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Concerto for two violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042
Concerto for oboe and violin in C minor, BWV 1060

Julia Fischer, violin
Alexander Sitkovetsky, violin
Andrey Rubtsov, oboe
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

2009


----------



## Bkeske

Arizona Chamber Orchestra - 'Mediterranean Reflections' : Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Concertino For Harp And Chamber Orchestra / Rameau - Airs De Ballet From "Platée" / Debussy - Danse Sacrée Et Danse Profane. Klavier Records 1973

Took a chance on this pick-up, as it seemed a bit of an 'odd ball' collection, but am glad I did. This is beautifully recorded, fantastic SQ.

View attachment 158433


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-22
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Bkeske

Victor Desarzens conducts Carl Maria von Weber - Symphony No. 1 & 2. Lausanne Chamber Orchestra. ABC Records, believe mid-60's

View attachment 158436


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday:

*Adès
Piano Concerto
Kirill Gerstein, piano
BSO
Adès*










Wow! I might just have to hit the replay button.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 1 - Moszkowski and Paderewski

Piers Lane (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk


----------



## Gothos

CD 2
Sonatas Nos.4 & 5
5 Pieces for mechanical clock


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony.

Inbal and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## Red Terror

Being in a forgiving mood, I decided to give Penderecki another chance and I must say that I am really enjoying this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Ruued Langgaard, Symphonies Nos 11 & 10 - Danish NSO, Thomas Dausgaard.*

I played 11 first as it is this weeks Saturday Symphony and then played 10 largely because the disc was in the player!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bach, J S: Concerto in D major, BWV1045
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067
Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 3 in D minor, BWV527
Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 5 in C major, BWV529
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 13 - Quatuor Danel.*

A compact one movement quartet which maintains the general high standard of Weinberg's quartets. 
I have spent a fair bit of time with Weinberg's quartets over the last six months and I have to say they are well worth getting to know.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb Chopin from Martha Argerich.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Strauss: Johannis-Käferln (English: glow-worms), Waltz, Op. 82

played by the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Johannes Wildner


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Musicaterina

Josef Strauss: May-Rosen, Waltz (english: May Roses)

played by the Vienna Chamber Orchestra conducted by Paul Angerer


----------



## Dimace

I don't like to make many not classical / neo- classical presentations to keep intact the character of this thread, but,YES, this IS classic and, I could say, a MEGA one. From the remoted 1978, the legendary film score *Arrivederci Yamato!** Hiroshi Miyarawa's* masterwork, which contains everything: From J.S Bach style Toccata & Fuge to Shostakovich style Valse and everything between performed from large classical orchestra which contains EVERY possible instrument. From Latin Percussions & Pipe Organ to electric guitars and bass. The performing artists are also of top caliber. One of the VERY BEST works of Japan's music industry. Hiroshi (died at 2006) is a VERY big composer. His music is profoundly melodic, almost magical. (listen to I Remember You and you will see why) So many feelings and colors every moment. (My promo copy, present from him, has his signature, making this LP super beloved to me) Listen to his music, where this is available. You will be elated.


----------



## Ingélou

*Remede De Fortune. Guillaume de Machaut (1300 - 1377)*

Ensemble Project Ars Nova
- Laurie Monahan, mezzo-soprano
- Hurdy Gurdy, alto
- Michael Collver, alto
- John Fleagle, tenor

- Crawford Young,lute
- Robert Mealy, lute
- Shira Kammen, vielle






*Hauntingly beautiful. Discovered thanks to Bulldog's Early Music Game.* :tiphat:


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Strauss: Schatz-Walzer

played by the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Enthusiast

Starting the weekend with an opera that I had neglected for too long.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer
> 
> Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
> Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
> Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
> Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
> Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
> Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
> Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
> Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


This is one of your favorites,a great recording it is.


----------



## Rogerx

John Field: Piano Music, Vol. 2

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Field: Nocturne No. 10 in E minor
Field: Nocturne No. 11 in E flat major (H.56)
Field: Nocturne No. 12 in G major (H.58)
Field: Nocturne No. 13 in D minor (H.59)
Field: Nocturne No. 14 in C major (H.60)
Field: Nocturne No. 15 in C major (H.61)
Field: Nocturne No. 16 in F major (H.62)
Field: Nocturne No. 17 in E major
Field: Nocturne No. 18 in E major, "Midi" (H.13)
Field: Sonata in C minor Op. 1 No. 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianosonatas KV.279-KV280-KV.281-KV.282 & KV.283


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ytq2








A focus on music by Hungarian composers and performers, presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to 'Lucio Silla'
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Budapest, Tamas Vasary (conductor)

12:39 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat, K.364
Andrea Igaz (violin), Gyozo Mate (viola), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Budapest, Tamas Vasary (conductor)

01:12 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat, K. 297b for oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon & orch
Levente Soós (oboe), Gábor Varga (clarinet), Zoltán Varga (horn), Jákob Bettermann (bassoon), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Budapest, Tamas Vasary (conductor)

01:44 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to 'The Magic Flute, K.620'
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Budapest, Tamas Vasary (conductor)

01:52 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sonata in B flat (K.333)
Gabor Farkas (piano)

02:11 AM
Louis Spohr (1784-1859)
Duo for violin and viola in E minor, Op 13
Vilmos Szabadi (violin), Gyorgy Konrad (viola)

02:26 AM
Karl Goldmark (1830-1915)
Night on the lake with moonlight (Op.52 No.5)
Ilona Prunyi (piano)

02:31 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Hungarian Coronation Mass for SATB, chorus & orchestra
Etelka Csavlek (soprano), Marta Lukin (alto), Boldizsar Keonch (tenor), Bela Laborfalvy Soos (bass), Choir of the Matyas Church, Budapest Choir, Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Lantos (conductor)

03:20 AM
Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)
Sonatina for cello & piano
Laszlo Mezo (cello), Lorant Szucs (piano)

03:29 AM
Traditional Hungarian
18th Century Dances for recorder and ensemble
Csaba Nagy (recorder), Camerata Hungarica, Laszlo Czidra (conductor)

03:35 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Mi palpita il cor: Italian cantata no.33 for alto, flute traversa & bc (HWV.132c
Zoltan Gavodi (counter tenor), Sonora Hungarica Consort, Imre Lachegyi (recorder), Sandor Saszvarosi (viola da gamba), Zsuzsanna Nagy (harpsichord)

03:49 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
Hungarian Sketches
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra, Zoltan Kocsis (conductor)

04:00 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Waltz in A flat major Op 34 no 1
Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

04:06 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827), Duncan Craig (arranger)
Romance in G Op 40 arr. for viola and piano
Gyozo Mate (viola), Balazs Szokolay (piano)

04:13 AM
Emmerich Imre Kalman (1882-1953)
Aria: 'Two lovely eyes' (from the operetta "The Circus Princess")
Gyorgy Korondy (tenor), Hungarian Radio Orchestra, Tamas Brody (conductor)

04:19 AM
Fritz Kreisler (1875-1962)
Chinese Tambourine op 3
Barnabas Kelemen (violin), Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

04:23 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Zoltan Kocsis (arranger)
Rondo (Concert rondo) for horn and orchestra in E flat major, K371
László Gál (horn), Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra, Zoltan Kocsis (conductor)

04:31 AM
Ferenc Erkel (1810-1893)
Overture to Névtelen hosök (Unknown Heroes) a comic opera 
Hungarian Radio Orchestra, András Kórodi (conductor)

04:35 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901), Franz Liszt (arranger)
Rigoletto (paraphrase de concert for piano) (S.434)
Georges Cziffra (piano)

04:43 AM
Gabriel Faure (1845 - 1924)
Fantasy for flute and piano
Lorant Kovacs (flute), Erika Lux (piano)

04:48 AM
Ernst von Dohnanyi (1877-1960)
Symphonic Minutes Op.36
Hungarian Radio Orchestra, Tamas Vasary (conductor)

05:03 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945)
Rhapsody No 1, for cello and piano
Miklos Perenyi (cello), Lorant Szucs (piano)

05:14 AM
Andras Szollosy (1921-2007)
Miserere (Psalmus L) à 6 voci
King's Singers

05:30 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Piano Sonata no 18 in E flat, Op 31 no 3
Annie Fischer (piano)

05:52 AM
Laszlo Lajtha (1892-1963)
Symphony No.4 (Op.52), 'Spring'
Hungarian State Orchestra, Janos Ferencsik (conductor)

06:18 AM
Johann Kaspar Mertz (1806-1856)
Hungarian Fatherland Flowers
Laszlo Szendry-Karper (guitar)

06:26 AM
Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921)
The Swan, from 'The Carnival of the Animals'
Gyozo Mate (viola), Balazs Szokolay (piano)


----------



## haziz

*First listen to the composer and these compositions.* It is possible I may have briefly sampled one of his compositions in the past.


----------



## Enthusiast

I found another recording of Schoenberg's 2nd quartet - a good one, this - on a record with Berg's Op. 3 and an early Webern quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Enrico Dindo (cello)

I Soloisti Di Pavia


----------



## SearsPoncho

Schubert - Piano Trio #2 - Beaux Arts Trio


Shostakovich - Symphony #10 - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


Schoenberg - String Quartet #2 - New Vienna Quartet + 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, I'm listening to this NAXOS box set that features the orchestral music of the American composer, Samuel Barber (1910-1981) by Marin Alsop with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra and friends:
















1. _Overture to The School for Scandal_; _Symphony # 1 & 2_; _First Essay for Orchestra_
2. _Cello Concerto_ (w/Wendy Warner, cell); _Medea Ballet Suite_; _Adagio for Strings_
3. _Violin Concerto_ (w/James Buswell, violin); _Souvenirs Ballet Suite_; _Serenade for Strings_
4. _Piano Concerto_ (w/Stephen Prutsman, piano); _Die Natali_; _Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance_
5. _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (w/Karina Gauvin, soprano); _Second Essay for Orchestra_; _Third Essay for Orchestra_; _Toccata Festiva_ (Thomas Trotter, organ)
6. _Capricorn Concerto_ (w/Stephane Rancourt, oboe, Karen Jones, flute & John Gracie, trumpet); _A Hand of Bridge_ (w/Leslie Craigie, soprano; Roderick Williams,bass; Louise Winter, mezzo-soprano & Simon Wall, tenor); _Mutations from Bach_; _Intermezzo_ from _Vanessa_; _Canzonetta for Oboe and Strings_ (w/Stephane Rancourt, oboe); _Fanograph of a Yestern Scene_

recorded in Glasgow, Scotland between 1998 and 2003.

During his lifetime, Samuel Barber's music was championed by the finest musicians the world over. Dimitri Mitropoulos premiered Barber's opera, _Vanessa_. Isaac Stern and Leonard Bernstein covered the _Violin Concerto_; John Browning and George Szell, the _Piano Concerto_. Leontyne Price and Elenor Stebber both made lovely recordings of the beautiful _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_; and with the (arguably) greatest baritone in the world, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau lending his voice to _Dover Beach_; and (arguably) the greatest pianist in the world, Vladimir Horowitz, applying his magic fingers to the _Piano Sonata_ who could doubt the respect and admiration Barber received as one of America's greatest composers?

And yet, as an "American" composer, Barber is hard to place. While he is certainly not part and parcel of the more experimental American composers such as Ives, Cowell, or Cage; Barber also did not gravitate to the serial movement that included the likes of Babbitt, Sessions and Carter (Carter wasn't technically "serial", but his music is so complex, that it might as well be). Barber was loosely tied to the "America" movement that included the likes of Aaron Copland, Virgil Thomson, Walter Piston, William Schuman, and Roy Harris; but unlike them he almost always avoided the "Americana sound" that incorporated jazz, cowboy music, American folk music, and hymns; as well as making use of American folklore or the beauty of the American natural landscape for context. In this sense, Barber basically drew his musical vision straight from European Romanticism.

Even so, while Barber remains tonal, lyrical, and well-grounded in traditional modes of expression; his music also contains an athleticism that is "Early Modern" enough to give the music a distinct personality and sense of originality.

Though Leonard Slatkin made several recordings that also champion the music of Samuel Barber, this NAXOS set by Marin Alsop and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra is the most comprehensive undertaking I know that covers Barber's orchestral music. Alsop's approach is straight forward, well measured, but also comes through with an enthusiasm that brings to mind, Alsop's mentor, Leonard Bernstein.

Samuel Barber; Marin Alsop:


----------



## mparta

My Plasson recording went wonky so I decided to complete my Timpani set with this.

The recording is a little odd, I don't know how to characterize it except it seems to be close. The singing is good. The piece is lost from my memory so will require a couple of more runs but I do like Ropartz in general, having started with this symphony so long ago.

I had started the morning with the Schumann 4, NYPO/Bernstein, my least known of the 4 and still a bit of an acquired taste for me, but i think that cycle from new York is very good.

PS: an Amazon reviewer used the term "oversaturated" for the Ropartz. Maybe that's better than my close. I'm a little suspicious about the technology because this is, from the looks of the group in the sleeve, a small regional group, so what the perspective shows or hides may be an issue.

I've ordered a replacement for my Plasson. I like this piece and want to hear more.


----------



## Guest

Szymanowski, String Quartet No 1, Royal Quartet










I have not listened to Szymanowski before, although I have a smattering of discs of his music in my collection. I enjoyed this work, mixing some sensuality with contrapuntal rigor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - part five of five for this afternoon. Especially looking forward to the 10th as it's a recording I haven't played often, plus I forgot it wasn't a Cooke version so I'll be keen to find out how the Mazzetti holds up against its famous predecessor.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang, transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 (1909-10):










Symphony no.10, ed. and orch. by Remo Mazzetti 1989 (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Debussy: Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "Semiramide" Scimone/Musical Heritage)
Schubert - Selections from "Die Zauberharfe" (Vaughn/RCA)
Ponchielli - Dance of the Hours from "La Giocanda" (Ormandy/Columbia)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Suite from "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh" (Smetacek/Parliament)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new acquisition:

*Weinberg
Violin Concerto, Op. 67
Gidon Kremer, violin
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Daniele Gatti*


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *First listen to the composer and these compositions.* It is possible I may have briefly sampled one of his compositions in the past.


Great stuff! Weinberg is an excellent composer of great individuality and he's sometimes unfairly criticized as being "Shostakovich lite", it should be noted that both composers actually influenced each other. The orchestral works like the symphonies and concerti are fantastic, but don't neglect the chamber works and solo piano music. They are of equally high quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ancerl's recording of Ma Vlast - more dramatic and less lyrical and pastoral than any others I know.










La Loup, Dutilleux.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158447


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler, director/violin

2009


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Sibelius
Nightride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Toronto SO
Saraste*










This is an excellent performance from an outstanding Sibelius series on Finlandia. The symphonies from this series are not the same performances Saraste recorded with the Finnish RSO earlier on RCA. These performances hail from a live cycle he recorded in St. Petersburg, which, for me, are miles better than the earlier performances.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests and the Friday poem.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yvcn


----------



## haziz

_*Jennifer Higdon* is one of the few contemporary composers that I find listenable, and often enjoyable. I can think of only one other contemporary composer, *Lowell Liebermann*, that I find enjoyable._

From the BBC Radio 3:
Composer of the Week

Released On: 28 Jul 2021
Available for 6 days

Donald Macleod in conversation with the Pulitzer and three-time Grammy Award-winning American composer *Jennifer Higdon*. Today they're discussing colour and her most popular work *Blue Cathedral*.

If you were to ask Jennifer Higdon what her biggest musical influence might be, she's more likely to cite Lennon and McCartney than Bach or Beethoven. Born in 1962 in New York, the soundtrack of her childhood was the Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel and Peter Paul and Mary, the Rolling Stones, and reggae. A move to Atlanta, Georgia, and then to a farmhouse in rural Tennessee, added bluegrass and country music. It wasn't until Higdon was in her teens that her musical curiosity directed her towards classical music. Formal studies followed, and she began to compose when she was 21 years old. Coming to classical music later on, has been, according to Higdon, a significant factor in her own musical language. She's now one of the most performed living American composers. Having just completed her second opera and a concerto in the past year, Higdon is much in demand, with commissions on her books that take her right up to 2024.

Recorded at the end of May, speaking to Donald Macleod from Articulate Studios in Philadelphia, USA, in an extended interview Jennifer Higdon gives a fascinating insight into her life and her musical preoccupations. Starting with strings on Monday, they move on to vocal writing, the influence of colour on music, the natural world and writing concertos, an area which has now become something of a speciality.

Jennifer Higdon's orchestral work "Blue Cathedral" is the most performed work by a living American composer. She talks with Donald Macleod about how, as she was writing the music, it became a musical elegy for her brother, Andrew.

*Blue Cathedral* (excerpt) 
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 
Robert Spano, director
_*
Scenes from the Poet's Dreams for piano left hand and string quartet
No 4: In the Blue Fields they sing *
_Gary Graffman, piano 
Lark Quartet _
*
City Scape
III: Peachtree Street *
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano, director _
*
Blue Cathedral *
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 
Robert Spano, conductor_
*
Piano Trio: 
1: Pale Yellow
2: Fiery Red *
_Anne Akiko Meyers, violin 
Alisa Weilerstein, cello 
Adam Neiman, piano_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y70s


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.5
liive recording Tokyo 1977


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann. Richter (the main work is the Symphonic Etudes).










And then Radu Lupu.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Bach: Keyboard Concertos 1, 2, 4. Perahia, ASMF.










Schumann: Piano Trios. Beaux Arts.










Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4. Dumky. Trio Karenine










Brahms: Piano Trios. Christian and Tanja Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76. Doric String Quartet


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Enthusiast said:


>


Just look at that cast! They don't make 'em like that anymore


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## haziz

*Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite*
_NY Philahrmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## Enthusiast

Listening to the 7th symphony ... posting new as I'm turning the computer off.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Music Makers
Janet Baker
London Philharmonis Choir
London Philharmonis Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult

The Sanguine Fan 
London Philharmonis Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## JohnP

Shostakovich. Cello Concerto No. 1. Weilerstein, Heras-Casado.

This is harrowing. Weilerstein is spectacular; I can hardly believe that it's possible to play with so much fierceness, accuracy, variety of attack and sound, and passion. Heras-Casado is a match for her; these two are simply on fire. The recording is vivid and life-like; adding immeasurably to the impact of the musicians' efforts. The 3rd movement, Cadenza, sounds like the cry of a lost soul, a damned one, or one that thinks it's damned. I'll listen to the Second Concerto when I've worked up the nerve.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Leif Ove Andsnes - Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra - Dmitri Kitayenko_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brucker, Symphony No. 9*

Jochum with the Staatskapelle Dresden. This is intelligent music-making. Jochum has thought this through, but he manages to make it musical and not clinical.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Piano Concerto*
_Richter - Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra - Rowicki_


----------



## Malx

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Suites 1&2 - San Fransisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt*

I can't recall playing these well know suites for years but I enjoyed reaquainting myself with them, I then followed up with what is not necessarily the best rendition of but certainly my favourite performance of Solveigs Song - it hits the spot every time I play it.

*Marita Solberg, Berlin PO, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ottorino Respighi - various works for the rest of today. I enjoy these works to varying degrees but I can't say that I've ever been sufficiently won over to want to explore Respighi's output any further.

_Sinfonia drammatica_ for large orchestra (1914):










_Deità silvane_ [_Woodland Deities_] - cycle of five songs for soprano and piano, arr. for voice, mixed choir and and chamber orchestra [Texts: Antonio Rubino] (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):
_Trittico botticelliano_ [_Three Botticelli Pictures_] for chamber orchestra (1927):
_Lauda per la natività del Signore [Hymn of Praise for the Birth of the Lord] for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, mixed choir and chamber orchestra [Text: attr. to Jacopone da Todi] (1928-30):










Antiche danze ed arie per liuto: Prima suite (secolo XVI) [Ancient Dances and Airs for Lute: First Suite (16th c.)] - four transcriptions for orchestra (1917):
Antiche danze ed arie per liuto. Terza suite (secoli XVI-XVII) [Ancient Dances and Airs for Lute: Third Suite (16th and 17th c.)] - four transcriptions for orchestra (1931):
Trittico botticelliano [Three Botticelli Pictures] for chamber orchestra (1927):
Gli uccelli [The Birds] - five pieces for small orchestra after music by Bernardo Pasquini, Jacques de Gallot, Jean-Philippe Rameau and one folksong arr. by Jakob van Eyck (1928):
Fontane di Roma - tone poem in four parts for large orchestra (1916):
Pini di Roma - tone poem in four parts for large orchestra (1924):
Feste Romane - tone poem in four parts for large orchestra (1928):








_


----------



## WVdave

Moussorgsky; A Night On Bare Mountain (And Other Russian Selections)
Stokowski
RCA Victor Red Seal - LM-1816, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1953.

Found this near mint copy at an estate sale this afternoon for $1 among a pile of classic rock -- fantastic recording.


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3:*
Composer of the Week

Released On: 29 Jul 2021
Available for 6 days

Donald Macleod in conversation with the Pulitzer and three-time Grammy Award-winning American composer *Jennifer Higdon*. Today they're discussing the role of the natural world in her music.

If you were to ask Jennifer Higdon what her biggest musical influence might be, she's more likely to cite Lennon and McCartney than Bach or Beethoven. Born in 1962 in New York, the soundtrack of her childhood was the Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel and Peter Paul and Mary, the Rolling Stones, and reggae. A move to Atlanta, Georgia, and then to a farmhouse in rural Tennessee, added bluegrass and country music. It wasn't until Higdon was in her teens that her musical curiosity directed her towards classical music. Formal studies followed, and she began to compose when she was 21 years old. Coming to classical music later on, has been, according to Higdon, a significant factor in her own musical language. She's now one of the most performed living American composers. Having just completed her second opera and a concerto in the past year, Higdon is much in demand, with commissions on her books that take her right up to 2024.

Recorded at the end of May, speaking to Donald Macleod from Articulate Studios in Philadelphia, USA, in an extended interview Jennifer Higdon gives a fascinating insight into her life and her musical preoccupations. Starting with strings on Monday, they move on to vocal writing, the influence of colour on music, the natural world and writing concertos, an area which has now become something of a speciality.

The environment is important to Jennifer Higdon. We hear music inspired by places she's visited or imagined, and she describes how the aural possibilities of the natural world fired her imagination in a work for two marimbas .

*City Scape 
II: River sings a song to trees *
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 
Robert Spano, conductor _

*Scenes From the Poet's Dreams
II: Summer Shimmers Across the Glass of Green Ponds *
_The Lark Quartet 
Gary Graffman, piano_
*
Autumn Music *
_Musical Arts Woodwind Quintet_

*Secret & Glass Gardens (excerpt) *
_Mary Kathleen Ernst, piano _
*
Splendid Wood (excerpt)*
_New England Conservatory Percussion Ensemble 
Frank Epstein, director _
*
All Things Majestic 
I: Teton Range: *
_Nashville Symphony Orchestra 
Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor 
_
Producer Johannah Smith

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y6wv


----------



## Mark Dee

I think this is 'really real' orchestra and a 'really real' conductor on this Pilz CD as it's quite specialised...not an Alfred Scholz in sight...


----------



## Bkeske

The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad - S. Taneyev : Quartet No. 2 for Two Violins and Cello. Мелодия 1980 U.S.S.R.

View attachment 158463


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This leans more towards emotion than physical music. I get the impression that this is what Mahler heard in his head as he was composing it, with all of its concomitant chemical/hormonal rushes.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: The Damnation of Faust* Sir Colin Davison on Philips









Maybe not one of my favourite works by Berlioz, but it's full of character.


----------



## Bkeske

The Wilanów String Quartet : Debussy - Kwartet Smyczkowy G-dur Op. 10 = String Quartet In G Minor Op. 10 & Szymanowski - Kwartet Smyczkowy Op. 56 Nr 2 = String Quartet Op. 56 No. 2. Polskie Nagrania Muza label, unknown release date, but would guess mid-70's. Poland

View attachment 158466


----------



## Chilham

Earlier today. Not as convinced on Harnoncourt's Brahms as I am on his Beethoven. Enjoyable nonetheless:










Brahms: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Berliner Philharmoniker

And now:










Smith: Symphony in A Minor, Symphony in C Minor

Howard Shelley

London Mozart Players










Smith: Andante for Clarinet & Orchestra

Howard Shelley

Angela Malsbury, London Mozart Players


----------



## Malx

*Xenakis, Antikhthon - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth.*

With thanks to Dimace for reminding me to grab this box from the shelves.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale
*

This sounds like Jean-Francois LeSeuer on steriods. French ceremonial music is usually fun, but this leans a little too far into self-importance. At least that's my impression.


----------



## Malx

I couldn't let the day pass without marking Dame Janet's birthday.

*Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - Dame Janet Baker, The Hallé Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## Bkeske

Isaac Stern, violin & Alexander Zakin, piano : Franck - Sonata in A Major & Debussy - Sonata in G Minor. Columbia Masterworks 1960 '6-eye' stereo

Unfortunately this came in a mismatched cover, thus the image from Discogs

View attachment 158468


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Sibelius - Zwei Stücke Op. 77 / Serenaden Op. 69 / Sechs Humoresken Op.87 / Op. 89. Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin w/Ralph Holmes violin. Schwann Musica Mundi 1981 Germany

View attachment 158469


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_MusicAeterna - Currentzis_


----------



## Barbebleu

Barbara Bonney - Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Pittsburgh SO - Honeck_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

A couple years ago, my local Goodwill inherited a connoisseur's Vaughan Williams collection, and I was able to snap it up (since then, it's been mostly Laser Light disks - ugh). This recording has a distinctive stamp on it; it doesn't jump in and out of moods but has an overall sense of lambency.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker Suite / Romeo and Juliet. The Vienna Philharmonic. London Jubilee Series. Unknown release date, believe early 80's reissue, Canadian release.

View attachment 158473


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar - Symphony No. 2 In E Flat, Op.63 & Falstaff - Symphonic Study In C Minor Op. 68. Hallé Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box reissue, date unknown, probably late 60's. Originally 1964

View attachment 158474


----------



## Bkeske

From the haul of used LP's I recieved last week, I've been saving this for near last. Incredible condition, the LP's look as if they were barely played.

Amadeus Quartett plays Beethoven String Quartets Op. 127‧130‧131‧132‧133‧135. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1963 German release

Playing 127, and the SQ is amazing. Doubt I will get through all 4 tonight.

View attachment 158475


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894/ Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

*Gubaidulina
In Tempus Praesens
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
LSO
Gergiev*










Wow...this is outstanding! The language isn't far removed from Penderecki, but one of the frightening characteristics of Gubaidulina's music is how she allows those silences to happen either before or after a climax. This isn't 'easy' music, but, lately, I've been challenging myself to get further and further out of my comfort zone in terms of repertoire that I like. So far, I have to say the rewards have far outweighed any kind of negative impressions I've had. Of course, I'm no stranger to post-WWII music having bent my ears into a pretzel (and loving every minute of mind you) with Boulez, Scelsi or Xenakis, but it seems I just haven't given enough time to composers like Pettersson, Gubaidulina, Kacheli, Penderecki, Panufnik or Henze just to throw some names out there of composers who have intrigued me more recently.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Stabat Mater H XXBIS

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Julia Hamari (contralto), Richard Anlauf (bass), Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö (tenor)
Kammerchor Stuttgart, Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn
Frieder Bernius


----------



## Gothos

................


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Antonio Salieri

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert

Salieri: Angiolina, ossia Il matrimonio per sussuro: Overture
Salieri: Falstaff
Salieri: La locandiera
Salieri: Overture to 'Cublai, gran kan de' Tartari'
Salieri: Overture to 'Falstaff, ossia Le tre burle'
Salieri: Overture to 'La locandiera'
Salieri: Sinfonia 'Il giorno onomastico' in D Major
Salieri: Sinfonia in D major, 'La Veneziana'
Salieri: Sinfonia Veneziana in D major
Salieri: Twenty-six Variations on 'La follia di Spagna'


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Gothos

CD 2
Adam Zero-Suite from the ballet
Discourse for Orchestra
Concerto for two pianos
Christopher Columbus-Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-27
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

*Claude Debussy (Saint-Germain-en-Laye, 22 augustus 1862 - Parijs, 25 maart 1918)*



Debussy: Préludes and other piano works

Dino Ciani (piano), Tamás Vásáry (piano)

Debussy: Arabesques (2)
Debussy: Danse - Tarantelle styrienne
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse
Debussy: La plus que lente
Debussy: Masques
Debussy: Pour le piano
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Préludes - Book 2
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)


----------



## Chilham

Completing an enjoyable couple of weeks focus on Brahms:










Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Schicksalslied, Begräbnisgesang für Gemischten, Gesang der Parzen

Philippe Herreweghe

Ann Hallenberg, Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées

Moving on to a week mopping-up the mid-romantics:










Bizet: L'Arlesienne

Marc Minkowski

Les Musiciens du Louvre

Then a couple of less familiar pieces to me, in preparedness for one of Art Rock's upcoming games:










Carter: Sonata For Flute, Oboe, Violoncello and Harpsichord

Boston Symphony Chamber Players










Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 8

Hilary Hahn, Eije Oue, Sveriges Radiokorkester


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Vienna PO, James Levine.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Back in 1988, when this disc was recorded, the conductorless Orpheus Chamber Orchestra was a superb ensemble and this is a superb collection of Copland's orchestral works in terrific sound.


----------



## Merl

And here we go again with a new focus for the week (or possibly 3 or 4 days).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral and sacred works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Schubert's contributions to the sacred music genre go deeper than the final two masses for which he is best known, but it's fair to say that many of these early pieces probably served him best by the gaining of experience in writing for an orchestra. The earliest surviving mass is a considerable achievement for a 17-year old but at nearly 50 minutes it still seems over-long. That said, I get the impression that Schubert's natural ability for writing songs from the get-go had some positive melodic bearing on even the least notable of his early choral compositions. Additionally, despite not being the most religious of men, Schubert composed prolifically for the church as there was usually more chance of those works being publicly performed, which sadly could not be said for his output in various other categories.

_Kyrie_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D45 (1813):
_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D49 (1813):
Mass no.1 in F for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D105 (1814):










_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D66 (1813):
_Salve Regina_ in B for tenor, orchestra and organ D106 (1814):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D739 (1814):
_Offertorium: Totus in corde_ in A-minor for soprano, clarinet and orchestra D136 (poss. 1815):
_Stabat Mater_ in G-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D175 (1815):
_Offertorium: Tres sunt_ in A-minor for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D181 (1815):
_Graduale_ in C for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D184 (1815):
_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in F for soprano, orchestra and organ D223 (1815):










Symphony no.1 in D D82 (1813):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat D125 (1814-15):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 6
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard
(SACD)


----------



## Malx

A couple of orchestral discs.

*R Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

*Zemlinsky, Die Seejungfrau - Berlin RSO, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
Composer of the Week

Released On: 30 Jul 2021
Available for 7 days

Donald Macleod concludes his conversation with the Pulitzer and three-time Grammy Award-winning American composer *Jennifer Higdon*. Today they're discussing how she's refreshed the concerto form.

If you were to ask Jennifer Higdon what her biggest musical influence might be, she's more likely to cite Lennon and McCartney than Bach or Beethoven. Born in 1962 in New York, the soundtrack of her childhood was the Beatles, Simon & Garfunkel and Peter Paul and Mary, the Rolling Stones, and reggae. A move to Atlanta, Georgia, and then to a farmhouse in rural Tennessee, added bluegrass and country music. It wasn't until Higdon was in her teens that her musical curiosity directed her towards classical music. Formal studies followed, and she began to compose when she was 21 years old. Coming to classical music later on, has been, according to Higdon, a significant factor in her own musical language. She's now one of the most performed living American composers. Having just completed her second opera and a concerto in the past year, Higdon is much in demand, with commissions on her books that take her right up to 2024.

Recorded at the end of May, speaking to Donald Macleod from Articulate Studios in Philadelphia, USA, in an extended interview Jennifer Higdon gives a fascinating insight into her life and her musical preoccupations. Starting with strings on Monday, they move on to vocal writing, the influence of colour on music, the natural world and writing concertos, an area which has now become something of a speciality.

As performers queue up to ask Jennifer Higdon to write them a Concerto, and garnering a Pulitzer for her Violin Concerto, Higdon talks about her ideas and her approach to a genre that dates back to the 16th century. 
*
Violin Concerto 
III: Fly Forward * 
_Hilary Hahn, violin 
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic 
Vasily Petrenko, conductor_

*Concerto 4-3 for String trio and Orchestra 
I: The Shallows *
_Forth Worth Symphony 
Miguel Harth-Bedoya, conductor _
*
Percussion Concerto* (excerpt) 
_Colin Currie, percussion 
London Philharmonic Orchestra 
Marin Alsop, conductor_

*Zaka * (excerpt) 
*Eighth Blackbird *
_Matt Albert, violin 
Lisa Kaplan, piano 
Nicholas Photinos, cello 
Molly Alicia Barth, flutes 
Michael J. Maccaferri, clarinets 
Matthew Duvall, percussion _
*
Concerto for Orchestra 
Third movement *
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra 
Robert Spano, conductor _
*
Harp Concerto 
III: Lullaby *
_Yolanda Kondonassis, harp 
The Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra 
Ward Stare, conductor 
_
Producer: Johannah Smith

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000y7m0


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini: Violin Concertos

Piero Toso (violin)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_National Orchestra of Belgium - Walter Weller_


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Antikhthon 
New Philharmonia Orchestra 
Elgar Howarth.

It often happens to me that music, which at first was an incoherent bundle of sounds, suddenly reveals something of its meaning after listening to it a few times. Anyway, I must maintain my innocence and listen as a (sensible) child would do.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2* 'Antar'
_Pittsburgh SO - Maazel_


----------



## Musicaterina

Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Waltz of the Flowers

played by Silke Aichhorn on a harp


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-3

Nikolaj Znaider (violin & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Well, that was very enjoyable considering the initially inaccessible idiom of Xenakis' music.

Telemann is a bit more accessible  I love particular the Suite in A


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Ma Vlast - a classic recording - and some Dvorak.


----------



## Vasks

_On today's turntable - A Dynamic Duo_

*Handel - Overture to "Julius Caesar" (Bonynge/London STS)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 4 (Marriner/London)
J. S. Bach - Suite #1 for Cello (Starker/Mercury)
J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #3 (Richter/Archiv)*


----------



## fbjim

Bourdon said:


> *Xenakis*
> 
> Antikhthon
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Elgar Howarth.
> 
> It often happens to me that music, which at first was an incoherent bundle of sounds, suddenly reveals something of its meaning after listening to it a few times. Anyway, I must maintain my innocence and listen as a (sensible) child would do.


Does that box have "Bohor"? Definitely my favorite non-"Tetras" X-man piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV668 'Vor deinen Thron tret' ich'
Dean, B: Voices of Angels
Gubaidulina: Ein Engel ... for alto and double bass
Gubaidulina: Meditation on the Bach Chorale 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit'
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Muzyka, Op. 34 No. 8
Schnittke: Hymn II for cello and double bass
Wagner: Der Engel (No. 1 from Wesendonck-Lieder)

For absent friends .


----------



## Enthusiast

I have so many recordings of the New World that I forget what I have made of some of them. This is a good one.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Paavo Berglund_


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday -

*Gubaidulina
Introitus: Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra
Andreas Haefliger, piano
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Bernhard Klee*


----------



## Bourdon

fbjim said:


> Does that box have "Bohor"? Definitely my favorite non-"Tetras" X-man piece.


Not in this box


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158481


*Guillaume de Machaut*

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Gothic Voices
Christopher Page, director

1987


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Piano Concerto No. 1*
_Severin von Eckardstein - National Orchestra of Belgium - Walter Weller_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Sonate 1.X.1905
András Schiff*


----------



## ELbowe

Bourdon said:


> *Xenakis*
> 
> Antikhthon
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Elgar Howarth.
> 
> It often happens to me that music, which at first was an incoherent bundle of sounds, suddenly reveals something of its meaning after listening to it a few times. Anyway, I must maintain my innocence and listen as a (sensible) child would do.


I recall when my son was about two years old he went through a phase (in early 80s) when spending the day with his Grandma he would move the radio dial between stations so the broadcast was intermittent, garbled with heavy static. He would spend hours just playing and reading his books with the background "music" while his Gran went up the walls! When she couldn't stand it anymore and tried to re-tune the radio he let her know he wasn't well pleased! Funny!


----------



## Biwa

Harriet Cohen plays 9 Bach Preludes & Fugues (1928)


----------



## Enthusiast

Three orchestral pieces by Birtwistle on a CD that would have been worn out if it had been an LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 1 in F major, HWV348
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 3 in G major, HWV350
Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I have so many recordings of the New World that I forget what I have made of some of them. This is a good one.


That was the first 'New World' I bought so it has an element of imprint effect for me. Having said that I now have a good number of recordings and it is still one of my favourites based purely on merit - a very fine performance.


----------



## Bourdon

ELbowe said:


> I recall when my son was about two years old he went through a phase (in early 80s) when spending the day with his Grandma he would move the radio dial between stations so the broadcast was intermittent, garbled with heavy static. He would spend hours just playing and reading his books with the background "music" while his Gran went up the walls! When she couldn't stand it anymore and tried to re-tune the radio he let her know he wasn't well pleased! Funny!


Yes,very funny


----------



## Enthusiast

Lachenmann's _Reigen seliger Geister_ (2nd quartet) is this week's quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158484


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

24 Preludes

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1976, reissued 2007


----------



## Itullian

I love Brendel's first cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Leoš Janáček*

Kačena Divoká	
Holubička	
Což Ta Naše Břiza	
Elegie Na Smrt Dcery Olgy	
Kantor Halfar	
Viči Stopa	
Hradčanskeé Písnički

Zlatá Ulička	
Plačici Fontána	
Belveder

Potulný Šílenec 
Říkadla

Recorded at Maria Minor Church, Utrecht (Netherlands), september 1993


----------



## Bkeske

Going back to this set this morning, only got through one LP last evening…..really nice.

Amadeus Quartett : Beethoven String Quartets Op. 127‧130‧131‧132‧133‧135. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1963 German release

View attachment 158485


----------



## 13hm13

Rosemary Tuck, English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge / Czerny - Piano Concerto in D Minor


----------



## haziz




----------



## cougarjuno

Shostakovich Symphonies 14 & 1 -- Rattle and Berlin


----------



## Merl

Classy recording even for its vintage.


----------



## Bourdon

*Berloiz*

Requiem "Grande Messe de Morts"


----------



## Enthusiast

The second disc has some good variations. The performance of the Beethoven is very good with lots of verve.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## Knorf

*J.S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Eleventh Sunday after Trinity
_Siehe zu, daß deine Gottesfurcht nicht Huchelei sein_, BWV 179
_Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut_, BWV 199
_Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut_, BWV 113
Magdalena Kožená, William Towers, Mark Padmore, Stephen Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Knorf

*Karel Husa*: Symphony No. 2 "Reflections", _Three Frescoes_, _Music for Prague 1968_
Prague Symphony Orchestra, Tomáš Brauner

New release.

Husa's ability to create and sustain tension was truly remarkable. In general, timing and pacing are fantastic, and the ideas draw you in immediately. Recommemded!


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCERTOS FOR FIVE FLUTES
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
The Soloists of Concert Spirituel

_Naxos_


----------



## SanAntone

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Ravel: Piano Concerto in G; Gaspard de la Nuit
Martha Argerich


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Well, doggone. I used to like this recording. It's precise but lacking in - what's the term? - soul.


----------



## Knorf

*Mieczysław Weinberg*: Symphony No. 20, Op. 150; Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 43
Claes Gunnarsson
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund

New arrival. Testing the (semi)newly-fashionable Weinberg oeuvre.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, En Blanc et Noir*

For Debussy's birthday, various piano works on CD 9 of this set.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Troyens* John Nelson on Erato









Heroic opera on an epic scale. Mind you it's the more intimate and lyrical sections that appeal most strongly tp me.


----------



## Bkeske

In recognition of Claude's birthday…(looks like Manx and myself were thinking the same)

Jun Märkl conducts Debussy - Complete Orchestral Works. Orchestre National de Lyon. NAXOS 9 CD box 2012

CD #8 Préludes, Book 2 / Estampes / Symphony in B minor

View attachment 158493

View attachment 158494

View attachment 158495


----------



## senza sordino

Sorry, I've not been keeping up here.

Mahler Symphony no 3. The Mahler three and I are not on the best of terms. I try, but we just don't click









Mahler Symphony no 4. Great, I really enjoy this a lot. 









Strauss Don Juan and Ein Heldenleben. A wonderful disk.









Schoenberg String Quartet no 1 and Verklarte Nacht. Fantastic.









Schoenberg String Quartets 2 and 4.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dvorak-Wood Dove with Berlin Phil./Rattle. I've heard this many times  My first impression of Dvorak wasn't so great after hearing his cello concerto, that I felt just went on and on with the same theme  Now I like it, but there are several pieces I like more, like this one


----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> Mahler Symphony no 3. The Mahler three and I are not on the best of terms. I try, but we just don't click.


That's funny; the 3rd is my favorite of the Mahler symphonies. I guess my positive to your negative is what keeps the world spinning. It's a delicate balance, I know.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158500


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphony No. 2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony No. 3 in C minor, op. 44

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko

2008, reissued 2015


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Oslo PO - Jansons_


----------



## haziz

*Debussy: Preludes - Book 1*
_Krystian Zimerman_

In celebration of Debussy's birthday!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Viola Sonatas & Zwei Gesange Op. 91

Antoine Tamestit (viola), Cédric Tiberghien (piano), Matthias Goerne (baritone)


----------



## 13hm13

Franck, d'Indy - Symphonic Works - André Cluytens


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday -

*Gubaidulina
Repentance
David Tanenbaum (guitar), Thomas Viloteau (guitar), Paul Psarras (guitar), Peter Wyrick (cello), Mark Wright (double bass)*










Cool work, but at one point I felt as if I had just walked into a Hawaiian hula dance.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132/ Saint-Saëns: Spartacus. Overture for orchestra/ Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Tuomas Ollila


----------



## Richard8655

Mostly for the incredible energy and vitality by a conductor I couldn't identify (except for help from a member here).


----------



## Rogerx

The Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Works

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday -

*Bantock
Dante and Beatrice
RPO
Handley*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gothos

CD 4
Dufay-Gloria ad modum tubae
-Missa 'Se la face ay pale'

The Early Music Consort of London


----------



## Biwa

Johann Balthasar Christian Freislich:

Kinder der Musen, FreisWV E 28
Eilet, ihr beglückten Schiffe, aus dem weiten Orient, FreisWV E 33
Auf, Danzig, lass in jauchzenden Chören, FreisWV E 20

Ingrida Gápová, soprano
David Erler, alto
Georg Poplutz, tenor
Thilo Dahlmann, bass
Goldberg Vocal Ensemble
Goldberg Baroque Ensemble
Andrzej Szadejko, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi: Eight Motets

Consortium Carissimi, Garrick Comeaux


----------



## Chilham

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia

Valery Gergiev

Mariinsky Orchestra










Borodin: String Quartet No. 2

Haydn Quartet Budapest










Borodin: Symphony No. 2

Loris Tjeknavorian

National Philharmonic Orchestra










JS Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Violin

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Preludes (24), Op. 28

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Berceuse Héroïque
Images
Jeux
Marché écossaise


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific sound and performances. A really enjoyable disc.


----------



## Faramundo

Extraordinary discovery in a jumble sales and in a good state too !


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Sinfonietta La Jolla.

Vasary and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta.


----------



## Malx

Alfred Brendel is a pianist I just don't quite get - technically, as far as I can tell, he seems gifted, assured (insert own adjective here) but each time I play one of his recordings I feel the music is somehow at arms length. 
The fault probably lies with me somehow, but thats my genuine reaction to what I hear - I will say what I have heard of his Haydn seems less distant.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 & Piano Sonata No 21 'Waldstein' - Alfred Brendel, Vienna PO, Sir Simon Rattle.*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* 'Razumovsky 1'
_Takács Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony,

Jonathan Summers (bass-baritone), Dame Felicity Lott (soprano),
Richard Cooke, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1989-03-21
Recording Venue: 19-21 March 1989, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Violin
> 
> Itzhak Perlman


Scratch that. Never thought I'd say it but I've grown tired of Perlman. The guy who probably got me into classical music in the first place, ditched. The King is dead.










JS Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Violin

Christian Tetzlaff

Long live the King!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 8
The Royal Danish Orchestra - Hartmut Hänchen


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_


----------



## Malx

I decided to try another recording of the Beethoven Concerto I played earlier.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 4 - Hans Richter-Haaser, Philharmonia Orchestra, István Kertész.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Corigliano's Symphony no 1 was born out of the rage he felt watching so many of his friends and colleagues died from AIDS, as the Reagan administration ignored their plight. I actually heard it played by the above forces at its London premiere in 1990 and it was a very moving experience, as was listening to this recording this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Nordic Music

Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)
Schleswig-Holsteinisches Sinfonieorchester
Peter Sommerer

Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Nielsen: Saul & David - Prelude Act 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Handel's operas tend to be very long but there is lots of good music in them.


----------



## SanAntone

c.1300-c.2000
Jeremy Denk


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yzcv








Sarah starts the morning with a scurrying scherzo that pools the talents of Russian composers Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov and finds a group who like to mix string quartets by Joseph Haydn with traditional Scottish music.

Plus violinist Itzhak Perlman joins André Previn in a celebrated performance of a favourite piece of ragtime.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Gautier Capucon (cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## mparta

More on the opera thread, but really, not up to snuff. Hoodwinked by Amazon reviews.

PS: could have avoided this by listening on YouTube


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*

" Stimmen...Verstummen " Symphony in twelve movements

Stufen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral and sacred works part two throughout the afternoon.

Mass no.2 in G for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D167 (1815):
Mass no.3 in B-flat for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D324 (1816):
_Salve Regina_ in F for mixed choir and organ D379 (1816):
_Stabat Mater_ in F-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D383 (1816):
_Salve Regina_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D386 (1816):
Mass no.4 in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D452 (1816):










_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D460 (1816):
_Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
_Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D486 (1815 or 1816):
_Auguste jam coelestium_ [_Majestically Now in Heaven..._] in G for soprano, tenor, two oboes, two bassoons and strings D488 (1816):










Symphony no.3 in D D200 (1815):
Symphony no.4 [_Tragic_] in C-minor D417 (1816):


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Poulenc: Stabat mater

Danielle Borst (soprano)
Studio chorus, Orchestre de la Cite
Michel Piquema


----------



## Vasks

_Brass quartet & quintet selections on vinyl_

*Richard Rodney Bennett - Fanfare (Philip Jones Brass Ens/Argo)
Parks Grant - Excursions (Gerard Schwartz +/CRI)
William Bergsma - Suite (American Brass Quintet/Desto)
Jiri Pauer - Charaktery (Annapolis Brass Quintet/Crystal)
Eugene Bozza - Sonatine (Iowa Brass Quintet/U of Iowa Press)*


----------



## jim prideaux

A Supraphon collection of orchestral works by Martinu performed by Belohlavek and the Czech P.O ( still has the price sticker on fro the cd shop in Prague were I bought it nearly ten years ago!)

1953-Overture for orchestra
1929-Rhapsody for large orchestra
1952-Sinfonia concertante for two orchestras
1937-concerto grosso fro chamber orchestra
1957/8-The Parables

While these pieces do come from different stages in the composers career they all exhibit ( to these ears anyway) elements that are distinctively 'Martinu'......and it is also possible to hear aspects of the symphonies.

Most importantly....very enjoyable!


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bantock
A Celtic Symphony
RPO
Handley*


----------



## Rogerx

Lerdahl: Waves; Druckman: Nor Spell Nor Charm; Bolcom: Orphée-Sérénade; Gandolfi: Points Of Departure

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cello Suite No 5 - Phoebe Carrai.*

I don't think anything needs said about this music but what makes these discs of interest is the use of a c.1690 cello. An earthy sound which I find enjoyable.










*ETA:*
I let the disc run on and listened to the sixth suite this time she plays a 5 string cello c1775, named 'Marquis de L'air d'oiseau' which makes it sound most impressive.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back I listened a couple of times to the newish Pappano LSO Vaughan Williams (4th and 6th symphonies) CD and posted that I couldn't think of better accounts of the works. Putting this to a test - comparing it with what I have thought of as the best "recent" accounts of the same works - I am less sure about that. The Davis Bavarian 6th and the Hickox 4 are both exceedingly good. Pappano may not equal them but he comes close in his own way and packs a great punch in both works. So I listened to ...

Hickox in the 4th:










Davis in the 6th:










and the Pappano CD:


----------



## Bourdon

*Ginastera*

String Quartets


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 "Moonlight", 24 "À Thérèse" & 30
Annie Fischer


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - Table Music. Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion.

Disks 1-3


----------



## Enthusiast

SanAntone said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 14 "Moonlight", 24 "À Thérèse" & 30
> Annie Fischer


Is that a live recording or did EMI get a hold of some of the Hungariton recordings?


----------



## Enthusiast

Purchased the other day, this seems revelatory.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Is that a live recording or did EMI get a hold of some of the Hungariton recordings?


Not live,it is in this box wich I have.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Purchased the other day, this seems revelatory.


A fine recording,congratulations


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs


----------



## SanAntone

Enthusiast said:


> Is that a live recording or did EMI get a hold of some of the Hungariton recordings?


I believe these recordings of eight sonatas were done in 1958, before the Hungaroton complete cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

SanAntone said:


> I believe these recordings of eight sonatas were done in 1958, before the Hungaroton complete cycle.


That's right,before the Hungaroton recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

More EMI recordings in this box


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday was a lazy, rainy, Sunday with not much to watch on TV, so I listened, again, to this wonderful Mozart set by Bruno Walter.









I recently commented on the virtues of this set in some detail (refer to page 779).

I find myself going back to Mozart more and more these days. When I was young and full of testosterone, Beethoven was my main guy, and I identified myself with Beethoven's sense of struggle and heroism. Then, at the start of middle age, around age 40 or so, when people often become more concerned about the great existential questions of life, I found much comfort and inspiration in Bach's musical (and religious) vision. And even though I couldn't really subscribe myself to one religious affiliation or even a literal interpretation of scripture, I became captivated by Bach's steadfast sense of faith. Now into my 50s I've come around to see Mozart as my new best friend; my "spirit composer", as just enjoy Mozart's fine and seemingly seamless sense of craftsmanship, and the beauty and balance that Mozart seems to bring to a weary world.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 1-2 & 3


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Yesterday was a lazy, rainy, Sunday with not much to watch on TV, so I listened, again, to this wonderful Mozart set by Bruno Walter.
> 
> View attachment 158515
> 
> 
> I recently commented on the virtues of this set in some detail (refer to page 779).
> 
> I find myself going back to Mozart more and more these days. When I was young and full of testosterone, Beethoven was my main guy, and I identified myself with Beethoven's sense of struggle and heroism. Then, at the start of middle age, around age 40 or so, when people often become more concerned about the great existential questions of life, I found much comfort and inspiration in Bach's musical (and religious) vision. And even though I couldn't really subscribe myself to one religious affiliation or even a literal interpretation of scripture, I became captivated by Bach's steadfast sense of faith. Now into my 50s I've come around to see Mozart as my new best friend; my "spirit composer", as just enjoy Mozart's fine and seemingly seamless sense of craftsmanship, and the beauty and balance that Mozart seems to bring to a weary world.












Nice to see some discussion that gets to the virtues, I always had a soft spot for Walter's Mozart. These violin concerti are not the top of the line and the symphony on this set is a great work played well, but not competitive with a real conductor's version with a great orchestra (my recent choice being the Dohnanyi/Cleveland set, which I think is unbeatable orchestrally).
Mozart allows me to sit back and breathe with it, I still have a thing for Beethoven and the way in which he demands a kind of submission to his formal and rhythmic demands that is really soul-forming, I mean that I think that when I get with him I think I change. I don't actually think I have it in me to get with Mozart, I think he's above my pay grade.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 8th and 9th symphonies ...


----------



## Malx

I'm trying.....

*Lachenmann, String Quartet No 2 'Reigen seliger Geister' - Arditti String Quartet.*


----------



## JohnP

Coach G said:


> Yesterday was a lazy, rainy, Sunday with not much to watch on TV, so I listened, again, to this wonderful Mozart set by Bruno Walter.
> 
> View attachment 158515
> 
> 
> I recently commented on the virtues of this set in some detail (refer to page 779).
> 
> I find myself going back to Mozart more and more these days. When I was young and full of testosterone, Beethoven was my main guy, and I identified myself with Beethoven's sense of struggle and heroism. Then, at the start of middle age, around age 40 or so, when people often become more concerned about the great existential questions of life, I found much comfort and inspiration in Bach's musical (and religious) vision. And even though I couldn't really subscribe myself to one religious affiliation or even a literal interpretation of scripture, I became captivated by Bach's steadfast sense of faith. Now into my 50s I've come around to see Mozart as my new best friend; my "spirit composer", as just enjoy Mozart's fine and seemingly seamless sense of craftsmanship, and the beauty and balance that Mozart seems to bring to a weary world.


Coach G, this story of musical progression fascinates me. It's the kind of personal reaction to music that represents this forum at its best; it's not just the posting of album art. And who could argue? You've aged in the the company of the three greatest composers who have ever lived. At least that's my view. (But even if you'd aged from Schumann to Chopin to Schubert, say, who could argue?) I'm about thirty years further along, and I still find Beethoven endlessly fascinating; he's become more so the more I've listened to him. It's not his struggle or heroism, though. It's his invention and his ability to convey varied worlds of thought. Beethoven's genius is out of reach, but human. Bach's genius, especially in the keyboard music, cello suites, and sacred cantatas is so far out of the reach of my imagination that I can only stand in wonder. I find spiritual experiences in all three, but of different kinds.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.


----------



## SanAntone

Old Roman Chant - Venite exultemus






Ensemble Organum, Director: Marcel Peres


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Psalms of David
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Andrzej Markowski*


----------



## SanAntone

_City Lights_

*Lisa Batiashvili*'s new album, released on May 29th 2020, takes the listener across the world with eleven carefully chosen pieces that represent the most important cities in her life, as well as a suite based on Charlie Chaplin's own music for City Lights and other films of his, extending last year's celebration of the 130th anniversary of the iconic artist's birth.










I am finding this recording a very enjoyable album for violin and orchestra, mainly - made up of a variety of songs or movements from different sources. The Charlie Chaplin opening track was great and reminds of us of the breadth of his talent.



> The choice of repertoire brings together various styles: 'We wanted a full range of different pieces that would come together without disturbing each other but would fulfil each other. Each of the tracks was produced with a lot of love and we invested so much energy in each one. Throughout the album there is a symbiosis between different styles. Most of the composers combine film music and classical music, or folk and classical, or folk and pop music. For example, we have a Kancheli medley arranged by Nikoloz, and then we have Katie Melua and her pop side, but she's also very classical and sophisticated in her style, and you could never define Miloš as core classical. That means the music is never merely one-dimensional - it's outside the normal framework in which we put classical and non-classical music. Most of us think that the borderlines can be moved a little, but it's important to do that with good taste. You have to make sure that everything is done to the highest quality, that with all the arrangements, colours and styles, it's still rich, fulfilling music.' (Artist's website)


----------



## pmsummer

A CIRCLE IN THE WATER
_Songs and Music of Melancholy_
*William Corkine - John Dowland - Tobias Hume - Anonymous*
Capella de Ministrers
Delia Agúndez - soprano
Robert Cases - Renaissance lute, theorbo
Charles Magraner - director, viola da gamba
_
Capella de Ministrers_


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, German Requiem*
> 
> I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.
> 
> View attachment 158521


Sorry to hear about your loss - music can be a help at these times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Two Elegaic Melodies*


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss - music can be a help at these times.


On the radio on the way home, the Mozart Clarinet quintet, certainly a prime example of the "above my pay grade" to which I referred in an earlier discussion of Mozart symphonies and violin concerti. 
And perhaps another work that has the quality of "help" needed in times of loss. He gets us above ourselves.


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> Coach G, this story of musical progression fascinates me. It's the kind of personal reaction to music that represents this forum at its best; it's not just the posting of album art. And who could argue? You've aged in the the company of the three greatest composers who have ever lived. At least that's my view. (But even if you'd aged from Schumann to Chopin to Schubert, say, who could argue?) I'm about thirty years further along, and I still find Beethoven endlessly fascinating; he's become more so the more I've listened to him. It's not his struggle or heroism, though. It's his invention and his ability to convey varied worlds of thought. Beethoven's genius is out of reach, but human. Bach's genius, especially in the keyboard music, cello suites, and sacred cantatas is so far out of the reach of my imagination that I can only stand in wonder. I find spiritual experiences in all three, but of different kinds.


I think Beethoven scowls and insists that I understand and do his thing. Mozart smiles. Bach is pretty uninterested in what I'm doing.
So the wrestling with Beethoven has a very tangible element. I haven't had the courage to approach Mozart for years. Arrau said it took him a long time to find the way to play Mozart (and I'm not sure he succeeded). Bach I just go after, do the best I can knowing that the vasty deep of his invention make me a kid in the ocean who thinks he's in a kiddie pool.

PPS disclosure: I spent the weekend doing battle with the last movement of the Waldstein. Good lord, but if I get it..... I'm not sure I'm willing to spend the time to learn the glissandi, I'm sure I can do it but so much would go into it. Various odd solutions offered on YouTube, and someone posted a Brendel performance recently. I think he plays the scales, which I think is completely bogus, but Valentina Lisitsa is even more bogus, with articulated octaves. Arrau plays the glissandi but arthritically. Gotta see Gilels for non-chalance, wow.
And then there's the blister


----------



## Manxfeeder

mparta said:


> On the radio on the way home, the Mozart Clarinet quintet . . . and perhaps another work that has the quality of "help" needed in times of loss. He gets us above ourselves.


Great choice.

I'm listening to *Faure's Requiem.*

I appreciate requiems that focus on comfort. Sure, there is the piece about the day of terror, but it isn't overdone. And Pie Jesus is perfect.


----------



## RockyIII

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.


My condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Symphony No. 1, "Jeremiah"
Marie-Nicole Lemieux, mezzo-soprano
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Pappano*


----------



## Coach G

Today, I'm still in a Mozart stage; now with Leonard Bernstein circa 1984-1990; the DG years:



































1. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #25 & 29_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Peter Schmidl, clarinet on the _Clarinet Concerto_)
2. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #35 "Haffner" & 38 "Prague"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
3. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
4. *Mozart*: _Ave Verum Corpus_; _Exsultate Jubilate_; _Grand Mass in C minor_ (Leonard Bernstein/the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)
5. *Mozart*: _Requiem_ (Leonard Bernstein/the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)

Leonard Bernstein wasn't known as much of a champion of Mozart, and with the zillions of recordings that Bernstein made (practically recording the entire orchestral repertoire once for Columbia and then again for DG), Bernstein's recordings of Mozart are sort of few and far between. In any case, while Bernstein's Mozart may not be anyone's first choice, his is still not bad at all. This should not be surprising given Bernstein's penchant for Haydn to which Bernstein was given great acclaim as a conductor who brought an aura of fun and enthusiasm to Haydn's _Paris_ and _London_ symphonies. Along this line, can the Classical (big "C") spirit of Mozart be really _that_ far from Haydn? Apart from the _Requiem_ where Bernstein becomes intense and solemn; Bernstein manages an approach that maintains Mozart's sense of freshness, un-HIP and all.

These wonderful recordings have been released and reissued in many different incarnations.


----------



## mparta

Coach G said:


> Today, I'm still in a Mozart stage; now with Leonard Bernstein circa 1984-1990; the DG years:
> 
> View attachment 158525
> View attachment 158526
> 
> View attachment 158527
> 
> View attachment 158528
> View attachment 158529
> 
> 
> 1. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #25 & 29_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Peter Schmidl, clarinet on the _Clarinet Concerto_)
> 2. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #35 "Haffner" & 38 "Prague"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 3. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 4. *Mozart*: _Ave Verum Corpus_; _Exsultate Jubilate_; _Grand Mass in C minor_ (Leonard Bernstein/the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)
> 5. *Mozart*: _Requiem_ (Leonard Bernstein/the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists)
> 
> Leonard Bernstein wasn't known as much of a champion of Mozart, and with the zillions of recordings that Bernstein made (practically recording the entire orchestral repertoire once for Columbia and then again for DG), Bernstein's recordings of Mozart are sort of few and far between. In any case, while Bernstein's Mozart may not be anyone's first choice, his is still not bad at all. This should not be surprising given Bernstein's penchant for Haydn to which Bernstein was given great acclaim as a conductor who brought an aura of fun and enthusiasm to Haydn's _Paris_ and _London_ symphonies. Along this line, can the Classical (big "C") spirit of Mozart be really _that_ far from Haydn? Apart from the _Requiem_ where Bernstein becomes intense and solemn; Bernstein manages an approach that maintains Mozart's sense of freshness, un-HIP and all.
> 
> These wonderful recordings have been released and reissued in many different incarnations.


He does a "let'er rip" thing with the horns in the Jupiter that I think is very unHIP and I'll never get rid of it in my ear. Very hot little touch. I like those Mozart/VPO recordings.


----------



## Coach G

mparta said:


> Nice to see some discussion that gets to the virtues, I always had a soft spot for Walter's Mozart. These violin concerti are not the top of the line and the symphony on this set is a great work played well, but not competitive with a real conductor's version with a great orchestra (my recent choice being the Dohnanyi/Cleveland set, which I think is unbeatable orchestrally).
> *Mozart allows me to sit back and breathe with it*, I still have a thing for Beethoven and the way in which he demands a kind of submission to his formal and rhythmic demands that is really soul-forming, I mean that I think that when I get with him I think I change. I don't actually think I have it in me to get with Mozart, I think he's above my pay grade.


(Bold print added by me)

"Mozart allows me to sit back and breath with it" is a good way to put it. Mozart is pleasant and beautiful but somehow there is still some "meat" in it. I hear dozens and dozens of very fine and exquisite Baroque and Classical music on classical radio that they play more-or-less as "background" music, but Mozart is different than them; relaxing but somehow much more interesting. Why? I'll have to leave that explanation to bigger minds.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, German Requiem*
> 
> I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.
> 
> View attachment 158521


My condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## Coach G

JohnP said:


> Coach G, this story of musical progression fascinates me. It's the kind of personal reaction to music that represents this forum at its best; it's not just the posting of album art. And who could argue? You've aged in the the company of the three greatest composers who have ever lived. At least that's my view. (But even if you'd aged from Schumann to Chopin to Schubert, say, who could argue?) I'm about thirty years further along, and I still find Beethoven endlessly fascinating; he's become more so the more I've listened to him. It's not his struggle or heroism, though. It's his invention and his ability to convey varied worlds of thought. Beethoven's genius is out of reach, but human. Bach's genius, especially in the keyboard music, cello suites, and sacred cantatas is so far out of the reach of my imagination that I can only stand in wonder. I find spiritual experiences in all three, but of different kinds.


Yes, I've gone from Beethoven (my favorite composer of my youth/young adulthood); to Bach (early middle age-40s); to Mozart (late middle age-50s); but this is not to say that I still don't allow myself to reconnect with Beethoven or Bach from time to time. It's sort of like visiting an old friend; and sometimes when I listen to music that meant so much to me at a certain time, I can almost feel the same feelings I felt back then. Moreover, Beethoven didn't always play the role of the hero. When Beethoven wasn't at war with himself, (as in the beautiful _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_), he was actually quite mellow!


----------



## Coach G

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, German Requiem*
> 
> I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.
> 
> View attachment 158521


My condolences as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 6, "Chinesische Lieder"
Stephan Genz (baritone), Joanna Kravchenko (erhu)
Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot
Wojciech Rajski*










This is outstanding! I'll probably end up playing it again a bit later on.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus HANDL-GALLUS*

Harmoniae morales (20-53)

This set is very dear to me,really comforting in this ugly world.


----------



## Rambler

*Berlioz: Les Troyens* John Nelson on Erato









After listening to the whole opera last night, tonight I'm playing the bonus DVD. The opera was performed at a concert rtaher than staged. The DVD features a few extracts from the concert performance (which I must say is rather good!)

And that's probably it for Berlioz in 2021. Brahms, Bruckner and other late romantics here I come.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 2 - Bertini. It’s ok.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: String Quartets No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 10* and No. 4, Op. 37
*Christiane Oelze
Leipziger Streichquartett

Gorgeous performances of gorgeous music.


----------



## Biwa

Tomaso Antonio Vitali: Ciacona in G minor
Franz Liszt: Evocation a la Chapelle Sixtine
Max Reger: Romanze for Violin & Organ (arr. Diethard Hellmann), Intermezzo in G minor, Op. 80 No. 6
Maria Theresia von Paradis: Sicilienne (arr. Samuel Dushkin)
Josef Gabriel Rheinberger: 6 Pieces for Violin & Organ, Op. 150

Daniel Auner (violin)
Hannfried Lucke (organ)

I love solo organ music and organs accompanying an ensemble of instruments and/or voices. But I am usually not a big fan of an organ accompanying a solo violin, or trumpet, etc…. Perhaps the difficultly in balancing the two instruments is a problem. Anyway, to my pleasant surprise, I have recently started to appreciate and enjoy such arrangements.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Barbebleu said:


> Mahler 2 - Bertini. It's ok.


Bit more than ok, I'd say .....


----------



## SanAntone

_Silent Music_ - *Mompou*: Musica Callada
Jenny Lin










*Mompou* kind of reminds me of *Erik Satie* - but there's also an almost Jazz inflected harmonic language. The works sound improvised - and I like it a lot.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kancheli
... à la Duduki
Vienna RSO
Russell Davies*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


>


I was just listening to this recording the other night...and, for me, it's the best all-Berg chamber recording I've heard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kancheli
Exil
Maacha Deubner (soprano), Natalia Paschenitschnikova (flute), Catrin Demenga (violin), Ruth Killius (viola), Rebecca Firth (cello), Christian Sutter (double bass)
Wladimir Jurowski*


----------



## haziz

*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
_Glenn Gould _(1981)


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, German Requiem*
> 
> I'm not far enough into this recording to give an impression, but last week I lost a friend to COVID who had "demons" (not literal, just mental torment) all his life. He said he saw Christ in a dream, telling him he would take away his pain, and before he passed away, he said he was finally at peace. That's the feeling the Requiem is giving me right now.
> 
> View attachment 158521


My condolences Manxfeeder.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Violin Concerto
Christina Åstrand, violin
Danish National SO
Dausgaard*


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair /

Dvořák/ Korngold

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2 to be released soon.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Piano Quintet, Op. 18
ARC Ensemble*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung, Don Juan, Sechs Lieder Op. 68

Louise Alder (soprano), Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday:

*Gubaidulina
Alleluia
Danish National RSO & Choir
Kitajenko*










All of the Gubaidulina I've heard recently has been excellent. _Alleluia_ is no different.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday and last work for the night:

*Adès
In Seven Days
Kirill Gerstein, piano
Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra
Adès*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Lucia Popp (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
Quartet No.1 in A minor
Quartet No.2 in A minor


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus HANDL-GALLUS*

Moralia (1-28)

There is nothing to be found on YouTube,I have therefore attached another video that was a conclusion of a performance of the Bach Matthew Passion.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Six Cello Suites

Richard Narroway (cello)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Félicien David's _Le Désert_ was much admired by Berlioz, among others. It's Oreintalism, based on tunes that David captured on his tours in the middle east, probably sounds less excotic now than it did then, but there are moments of real inspiration, like the dawn sequence and song of the muezzin. This edition allows you to listen to the piece with or without the original recitation, and, though I listened to the latter once, it is to the former that I always return.

Well performed by Accentus and the Orchestre de Chambre de Paris under Laurence Equilby. Of the two tenor soloits, Cyrille Dubois employs what John Steane one referred to as the squeeze box method of vocal production, which impedes legato but Zachary Wilder is very effective in the muezzin's song.


----------



## Barbebleu

HenryPenfold said:


> Bit more than ok, I'd say .....


Each to his own!. It didn't really grab me. Just need to stick to Bernstein I suppose.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*
*Josquin*
*Senfl*
*Hofhaimer*

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Kancheli
> ... à la Duduki
> Vienna RSO
> Russell Davies*


I am not sure why but I have long really loved that photo. I have a soft spot for Kancheli, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Barbebleu said:


> Each to his own!. It didn't really grab me. Just need to stick to Bernstein I suppose.


Don't give up! There are quite a few really exceptional recordings of Mahler 2 - at least two by Klemperer, at least two by Barbirolli, Mehta, Jurowski, Ozawa (the live one in Japan), Tennstedt (live) and many others. It is an extraordinary work and many have really risen to its possibilities.

I agree about the Bertini, BTW.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral and sacred works part three for either side of the grocery run.

_Lazarus_ is something of a curiosity amongst Schubert's works - it was the only large-scale oratorio he worked on extensively, and had it been completed it could well have been the lengthiest of all his compositions - the torso, which breaks off during the second of three intended parts, weighs in at nearly 80 minutes as it is. _Lazarus_ divides opinion. Some feel that Schubert hadn't acquired the level of dramatic flair necessary for it to be a success (hence the generally low reputation of the numerous singspiels and operas) while others think the music itself is simply too mundane which prevents the work from getting airborne. Supporters on the other hand say that it could have occupied a healthy position of posthumous significance within Schubert's output had he finished it. From what I gather, Schubert had difficulty reconciling the concept of Lazarus rising from the dead with the music he had in mind - as if he felt unable do justice to the seriousness of the subject. Arnold Schoenberg faced a similar biblical dilemma when he hit a wall with the third act of his opera _Moses und Aron_ over a century later. Our loss, but what Schubert left us is better than nothing at all.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat D485 (1816):
Symphony no.6 in C D589 (1817-18):
_Overture_ [_'in the Italian Style'_] in D D590 (1817)
_Overture_ [_'in the Italian Style'_] in C D591 (1817):










_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and string orchestra D676 (1819):
_Sechs Antiphonen zur Palmwelhe am Palmsonntag_ [_Six Antiphons for the Blessing of the Branches on Palm Sunday_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Der 23. Psalm_ for four male voices and piano D706 [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Lazarus, oder Die Feier der Auferstehung_ [_Lazarus, or the Feast of the Resurrection_] - Easter cantata in three acts for three sopranos, three tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer, after biblical sources] D689 (1820 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano & Cello Concertos

Jiri Barta (cello) and Martin Kasik (piano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiri Kout & Jiri Belohlavek


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.2

Nothing wrong with this recording,I'm not a Bernstein/Mahler fan and that's I think the reason that I can really enjoy these recordings.


----------



## Chilham

Bruch: Scottish Fantasy

Joshua Bell

Joshua Bell, Academy of St Martin in the Fields










Bruch: Kol Nidrei

Ilan Volkov

Natalie Clein, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra










Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1

Andrew Litton

Vadim Gluzman, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra










Bruch: Symphony No. 3

Robert Trevino

Bamberger Symphoniker










Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 4

Sir Andrew Davis

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No.2
> 
> Nothing wrong with this recording,I'm not a Bernstein/Mahler fan and that's I think the reason that I can really enjoy these recordings.


Sorry, but I have always found Bertini's Mahler a little bland. The opposite to bland (a big crime for Mahler in my book) is a far wider and more varied field than simply Bernstein.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry, but I have always found Bertini's Mahler a little bland. The opposite to bland (a big crime for Mahler in my book) is a far wider and more varied field than simply Bernstein.


There's no right or wrong here, I understand what you mean, it's a bit hypothermic but I prefer that to a strong emotional interpretation.
I don't listen much to Mahler symphonies, rather listen to his songs and "Des Knaben Wunderhorn"
I lean much more towards Bruckner


----------



## Enthusiast

Faure's two piano quintets - both works that start magically and have lots more magic as you listen to them - played by the Ebene Quartet with Eric Le Sage. Then Dvorak's 2nd piano quintet in Schiff's recording with the Panaocha Quartet from a true bargain set.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto

Angela Hewitt (piano)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Hannu Lintu

Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Jochum with the London Phil. This is a laid-back recording, emphasizing the contrast with the upcoming storm.


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Don't give up! There are quite a few really exceptional recordings of Mahler 2 - at least two by Klemperer, at least two by Barbirolli, Mehta, Jurowski, Ozawa (the live one in Japan), Tennstedt (live) and many others. It is an extraordinary work and many have really risen to its possibilities.
> 
> I agree about the Bertini, BTW.


My first Mahler, the ancient and rather subpar Utah symphony/Abravanel. Good conductor but the orchestra not up to it. Florence Kopleff very good to my memory.

Then a couple of live performances over the years, which is interesting that I only recall 2, the first Levine CSO, too long ago to count, and within a few years now, Nelsons/BerlinPO, which was very strained. I had the distinct feeling from a very good seat that the orchestra was just not with him, and he strained the first movement at a slow tempo that did not work. I think he's on that BPO/Mahler set with various conductors. I find that a disturbing choice based on what I heard.

On disc, my favorite for quite some time is the Haitink/CSO, and although I haven't listened in a long time, for orchestral playing (which sometimes has my attention out of proportion to interpretation, I guess, I do love a really great orchestra) this may be one of the 4 or 5 greatest recordings I know. Something from Cleveland, something from Chicago, something from Berlin, something from Cleveland, something from Chicago.... oops, repeating myself. Oh, and something from Philly of course
Those years in Chicago, a sort of interregnum, had them with Boulez, Haitink and Barenboim on rotating duty. Must have been rich.

Probably should go back to that Mehta/VPO, has a Schmidt with it on the current packaging, I think. Would be curious about Ozawa, underrated and if that's with his Japanese orchestra, again, would be interested to hear it.

That song in Mahler 2 is unforgettable, as is the choral peroration. As a piece, much more of a whole than the 8th, which has a "look over there!" quality instead of the march to the finish that I feel in the 2nd. The 2nd seems to be sort of out of the series to me, a stand alone. I'm not an overenthusiastic Mahler person, that left me years ago, but the 2nd keeps its place. Needs a great singer.


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl: Piano Sonata Op.27 & Variations

Marie-Luise Hinrichs (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's American Quartet (#12) from the Panocha Quartet. And Smetana's first quartet from the Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158538


*Franz Schubert*

Lieder

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1994


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 22, 63 and 80

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "The Merry Wives of Windsor" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Berlioz - La Mort d'Ophelie (Davis/London)
Brahms - Six Assorted Duets (von Stade & Blegen/CBS)
Dvorak - Romance for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 11 (Zuckerman/Philips)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Shostakovich from Liverpool.


----------



## haziz




----------



## perempe

I really like the 3rd movement. I won't skip Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Carter
Piano Sonata
Paul Jacobs*










A stunning work and still one of the better works for solo piano I've heard from an American composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Very short measure on this disc but it's a cheap label and a very fiery performance.


----------



## Malx

An old disc given an outing for the first time in years - please don't ask me why it's a super collection.
Can anyone recommend a very good performance of Janacek's Taras Bulba + other works in good modern sound, thanks.

*Janáček, Taras Bulba Rhapsody for Orchestra, Concertino for piano, 2 violins, viola, clarinet, horn & bassoon*, Sinfonietta - Rudolf Firkušný (piano)*, Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## Barbebleu

Enthusiast said:


> Don't give up! There are quite a few really exceptional recordings of Mahler 2 - at least two by Klemperer, at least two by Barbirolli, Mehta, Jurowski, Ozawa (the live one in Japan), Tennstedt (live) and many others. It is an extraordinary work and many have really risen to its possibilities.
> 
> I agree about the Bertini, BTW.


Oh I've got a few other versions, so no worries there. Bernstein was my imprint so it looms large in my psyche!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> An old disc given an outing for the first time in years - please don't ask me why it's a super collection.
> Can anyone recommend a very good performance of Janacek's Taras Bulba + other works in good modern sound, thanks.
> 
> *Janáček, Taras Bulba Rhapsody for Orchestra, Concertino for piano, 2 violins, viola, clarinet, horn & bassoon*, Sinfonietta - Rudolf Firkušný (piano)*, Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*


The best performance I know of _Taras Bulba_ is this one from Ančerl (coupled with an equally impressive _Glagolitic Mass_):










There's also a fine _Sinfonietta_ on this superb disc:










This assorted box set on Decca is also a great way to get some fine performances:


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Petrushka City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Symphony in Three movements City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Symphonies of Wind Instruments Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This may be a little slower than others, but it's not labored. I'm hearing things I don't usually pick up on.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
New Philharmonia
Barbirolli*


----------



## Marinera

Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (Napoli 1774). Diego Fasolis, Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emoke Barath, Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, I Barocchisti.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral and sacred works part four for tonight.

My real only quibble with the _Rosamunde_ recording here is that someone (Abbado himself, maybe?) saw fit to rearrange the running order of the numbers. I gather the intention was to make for a better listening experience based on what was perceived to be an imbalance of musical weight between the first half of the work and the second. I'm instinctively a bit cagey about this sort of interference however well-meaning, so this time I'm programming the player to go with the original sequence.

Mass no.5 in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D678 (1822):










Symphony no.8 [_'Unvollendete'_] in B-minor D759 (1822):










Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_ [_Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus_] by Helmina von Chézy for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):










_Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, orchestra and organ D750 (1822):
_Salve Regina_ in C for four unaccompanied male voices D811 (1824):


----------



## SanAntone

*Szymanowski*: _Stabat Mater_ 
Lucy Crowe, Pamela Helen Stephen, Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus










Inspired to listen to this work which is garnering a lot of votes in the game.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major

played by Harriet Krijgh and the Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Szymanowski*: _Stabat Mater_
> Lucy Crowe, Pamela Helen Stephen, Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired to listen to this work which is garnering a lot of votes in the game.


One should never need a game to be inspired to listen to Szymanowski.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus HANDL-Gallus*

Moralia (29-47) Harmoniae morales ( 1-19)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
Autumn
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
Ryusuke Numajiri*


----------



## starthrower

Short but colorful symphony by this New Zealand composer. There is a guestbook entry in the archives here.


----------



## JohnP

Beethoven. String Quartets 4 & 5. Borodin Quartet.

Not my two favorites from Op. 18, but masterful music, masterfully played. I simply can't get enough of the Borodin in this music. (I'm just sayin', lest the "bad critique police pull me over.









Also, Zara Lavina. Piano Sonatas 1 & 2. Maria Lettberg
Lavina. Hebrew Rhapsody. Letteberg, Tchemberdji

I hear this on Spotify, again and again. I really must buy it. The 2nd Sonata is a lovely, satisfying work; so is the Hebrew Rhapsody for piano four hands.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I love the Borodin's Beethoven, too.

Just finished listening to a work that start in chaos but built a world.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Horn Concerto, "Winterreise"
Radovan Vlatkovic, horn
Sinfonietta Cracovia
Krzysztof Penderecki*


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Wassermusik (Water Music) (HWV 248-250)

played by the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin on period instruments


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 6 in A Minor

Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein

2-LP set on Unicorn (London, England), from 1966


----------



## Musicaterina

Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Waltz of the Flowers

played by the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowski






I can't get enough hearing this beautiful waltz.


----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yzqw


----------



## Musicaterina

And again the Waltz of the Flowers, this time played by the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Flamme said:


> Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000yzqw


I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but do you actually ever listen to any recordings that aren't broadcasts?


----------



## fbjim

Fun to hear Paray do non-French music


----------



## Musicaterina

Next version of the Waltz of the Flowers, this time played by Sinfonia Rotterdam conducted by Conrad van Alphen


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's listening:

*Gilbert & Sullivan -
- The Mikado
Sir Charles Mackerras & the Orchestra and Chorus of the Welsh National Opera et al.
- H.M.S. Pinafore (Complete with Dialogue)
The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company with Isidore Godfrey & the New Symphony of London*

The Mackerras recording of 'The Mikado' was very enjoyable and my introduction to 'The Mikado'. Excellent sound quality and performances all around.

The recording of 'H.M.S. Pinafore' was more atmospheric though, thanks in part to the inclusion of dialogue. It was also interesting to hear the whole work rather than just a smattering of highlights.

These passed the time developing black and white film at home very nicely.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Leipziger Streichquartett

Revisiting this extraordinary performance of No. 4. Both Nos. 2 and 4 receive superb commitment and creativity from the Leipziger Streichquartett, but this No. 4 is truly something extra special.










*Magnus Lindberg*: Violin Concerto No. 2
Frank Peter Zimmermann
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

One of Lindberg's most impressive recent works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre d'orgue


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Quintet for Piano and Strings in C major, Sz. 23
Barnabás Kelemen, violin I
Vilde Frang, violin II
Katalin Kokas, viola
Nicolas Altstaedt, violoncello
Alexander Lonquich, piano

This is a really fascinating piece. It's inspired and well-crafted, albeit from early in Bartók's career. Bartók was so irritated with its success in the face of how his mature style developed that he removed it from his catalog. I find it very enjoyable nonetheless, even though I can't see loving it as much as his later music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nono
"Caminantes... Ayacucho"
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Experimentalstudio des SWR
Emilio Pomàrico*


----------



## Knorf

Its been a long time since I listened to the music of Luigi Nono. I need to correct that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I love the Borodin's Beethoven, too.
> 
> Just finished listening to a work that start in chaos but built a world.


If there was a Cover Art of the Day award this would get my vote.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Its been a long time since I listened to the music of Luigi Nono. I need to correct that.


Same here. He has always been a fascinating composer to me. His later works are rather fascinating.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bellini*: _Norma_
Giovanni Antonini (Conductor), Orchstra La Scintilla, Cecilia Bartoli, Sumi Jo, John Osborn, Michele Pertusi, Liliana Nikiteanu, Reinaldo Macias










I hope this post doesn't violate the rules of this thread. I consider opera a form of Classical music. But as an opera dilettante the opera listening thread is a bit unfriendly.

I am listening to this somewhat new (2013) recording of _Norma_, employing period instrument orchestra, and I guess other historically informed performance practices. *Cecilia Bartoli *is in fine voice, to my ears, as is the rest of the cast. Bellini's work has some beautiful music and although I don't listen to opera all that often - once in a while it is very enjoyable.


----------



## mparta

SanAntone said:


> *Bellini*: _Norma_
> Giovanni Antonini (Conductor), Orchstra La Scintilla, Cecilia Bartoli, Sumi Jo, John Osborn, Michele Pertusi, Liliana Nikiteanu, Reinaldo Macias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this post doesn't violate the rules of this thread. I consider opera a form of Classical music. But as an opera dilettante the opera listening thread is a bit unfriendly.
> 
> I am listening to this somewhat new (2013) recording of _Norma_, employing period instrument orchestra, and I guess other historically informed performance practices. *Cecilia Bartoli *is in fine voice, to my ears, as is the rest of the cast. Bellini's work has some beautiful music and although I don't listen to opera all that often - once in a while it is very enjoyable.


I'll share a cell with you (as long as you're vaccinated) if the posting police get us, although they're letting breasts go by like there's nothing to it. I post a little on my opera listening here and then say more on the opera thread, but opera is certainly classical music
There are plenty of ways to do this, better the diversity, some just a picture, some just a comment.

tolerance, in short supply, let this be somewhere it flourishes:cheers:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
String Quartet No. 2
The Lysenko String Quartet*


----------



## SanAntone

mparta said:


> I'll share a cell with you (as long as you're vaccinated) if the posting police get us, although they're letting breasts go by like there's nothing to it. I post a little on my opera listening here and then say more on the opera thread, but opera is certainly classical music
> There are plenty of ways to do this, better the diversity, some just a picture, some just a comment.
> 
> tolerance, in short supply, let this be somewhere it flourishes:cheers:


I don't feel so bad, I just noticed that someone posted a Gilbert and Sullivan operetta.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Xenakis
Hiketides
Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra
Arturo Tamayo*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, A German Requiem*

I was expecting this to be the throw-away disk in the 4-CD set, featuring lubugrious choral warbling. I was completely wrong. It deserves its reputation, at least the reputation given by Klemperer enthusiasts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Sept Poemes de Banville*

This is an early composition, written for the wife of a man who paid him to accompany her in their home, where she was apparently on more than handshake terms with him. What stands out and looks ahead to the mature Debussy is the emphasis on melody, even over the word settings.


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Symphony No. 2, H. 295
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Cello Concerto No. 2
Ivan Monighetti, cello
Polish National RSO
Wit*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien.*

I'm not sure what's going on, because there's no libretto in the box set, but it sounds nice. I'll leave the judgments to whether it is uneven or unified to others.


----------



## Knorf

*Luigi Nono*: _No hay caminos, hay que caminar...Andrej Tarkowskij_ 
Sinfonieorchester des Südwestfunks Baden-Baden, Michael Gielen

"There are no paths, (yet) you have to walk..."

Nono's music has always been tough for me to crack. On this disc, the _Variazioni canoniche_ has fairly immediate appeal, but for me the other two have been trickier. Listening this time around, I must say the hauntingly beautiful _No hay caminos, hay que caminar..._ is definitely working for me.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158552


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Incidental Music to A Midsummer Night's Dream

Heather Harper, soprano
Janet Baker, alto
Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus
Otto Klemperer

1961, remastered 2011, reissued 2016


----------



## Itullian

Excellent "Great" by Lenny in great sound.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Nicholas Angelich perform Piano Trio No.1 in B major by Johannes Brahms


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3_
Jean Louis Steuermann, piano
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk

My listening today has been all over the place, but, eh, why not?

I'm on to the music of Villa-Lobos, which I adore.


----------



## pmsummer

¡JÁCARAS! 
_18th Century Spanish Baroque Guitar Music_
*Santiago De Murcia*
_Paul O'Dette_ - baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp and psaltery
Pat O'Brien - baroque guitar
Steve Player - baroque guitar
Pedro Estevan - percussion
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158553


If You Love Me
18th-century Italian songs

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano
György Fischer, piano

1992


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Michel Béroff performs Quatuor pour la fin du temps by Olivier Messiaen

What an incredible history behind this piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
St. Luke Passion
Lucas Meachem (baritone), Slawomir Holland (narrator), Sarah Wegener (soprano), Matthew Rose (bass)
Warsaw Boys Choir
Kraków Philharmonic Chorus
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Kent Nagano*










OMG!!! This is unbelievably good! The only other performance I even know well is the Penderecki conducted recording on Argo, which is excellent, but I'm rather enjoying this I must say.


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Wq. 171 (H436)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5

Dufay
Motets & Chansons

Das Studio Der Fruhen Musik


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## 13hm13

Ernst Boehe - Aus Odysseus Fahrten - Werner Andreas Albert (Vol. 1, Vol. 2)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan*


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^
This is purely coincidence N.R



Régine Crespin (soprano), John Wustman (piano)

Suisse Romande Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Poulenc: Banalités
Poulenc: Chanson d'Orkenise
Poulenc: Chansons villageoises: Les gars qui vont à la fête
Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: La courte paille
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: 3. La Reine de coeur
Poulenc: La Courte Paille: Le Carafon
Ravel: Shéhérazade


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> This is purely coincidence N.R
> 
> 
> 
> Régine Crespin (soprano), John Wustman (piano)
> 
> Suisse Romande Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet
> 
> Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7
> Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
> Poulenc: Banalités
> Poulenc: Chanson d'Orkenise
> Poulenc: Chansons villageoises: Les gars qui vont à la fête
> Poulenc: Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
> Poulenc: Hotel
> Poulenc: La courte paille
> Poulenc: La Courte Paille: 3. La Reine de coeur
> Poulenc: La Courte Paille: Le Carafon
> Ravel: Shéhérazade


Coincidence or not, it's a nice choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, etc.

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Anne Marit Jacobsen (actress), Hans Jacob Sand (actor), Gjermund Larsen (hardanger fiddle), Isa Gericke (soprano), Unni Lovlid (soprano), Kirsten Braten Berg (mezzo-soprano), Lena Willemark (soprano), Erik Hivju (actor), Knut Stiklestad (bass), Yngve A Soberg (baritone), Itziar Martinez Galdos (mezzo-soprano)
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Malmo Chamber Choir, Lund Kulturskolan Boys and Girls Chorus
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 29 September - 2 October 2007
Recording Venue: Malmo Concert Hall of the Malmo Symphony Orchestra, Sweden


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Amongst the first CDs I ever owned was a three CD set of Debussy's Orchestral Music under Boulez with the New Philharmonia and Cleveland Orchestras. It was a gift from a friend and is a Japanese pressing. We were a bit slower in transferring analogue recordings to compact disc back then.

The performances are certainly accomplished, with wonderfully clear and lucid textures, but I've always found them a little lacking in atmosphere.

The set issued the recordings exactly as they were on the original LPs and this is the cover for the LP issue. It also includes _Jeux_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> Coincidence or not, it's a nice choice.


I much prefer the Hunt Lieberson performance, which might seem odd, give the classic status of the Crespin. For a start, on the Crespin there is a deal of sloppy orchestral playing from L'Orchestre de la Suisse-Romande under Ernest Ansermet, and, for another, Crespin's singing often tends to the lugubrious. I see that I'm not alone in my opinion, which is supported by both Ralph Moore in his exhaustive survey on MusicWeb International and David Cairns (in Song on Record, Volume II). A controversial opinion, no doubt, but I'm sticking to it. Crespin is most successful in the final song, which responds to her vocal equivalent of the ironically arched eyebrow. Another mark against her is that she unaccountably alters the order of the songs, placing _Absence_ before _Sur les lagunes_, which destroys the balance of the cycle. Intonation is occasionally suspect too, especially in _Au cimetière_.

On the other hand, I love Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ and the Poulenc songs used as fill up.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons, Hob.XXI:3

Walter Berry (bass), Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Chor Der Deutschen Oper Berlin (performed by), Chöre der Deutschen Oper Berlin (performed by), Werner Hollweg (tenor)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1972-11-24
Recording Venue: 20-24 November 1972, Jesus Christus Kirche, Berlin


----------



## 13hm13

Klughardt: Symphony No. 4 in C Minor, Op. 57 & 3 Stücke, Op. 87


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 of the Boulez Debussy box has the _Images_ and _Danse Sacrée et Profane_.


----------



## Marinera

Pro Pacem - Texts, Art & Music For Peace. Hesperion XXI. La Capella Reial De Catalunya; Jordi Savall;


----------



## Art Rock

Sibelius - Symphonies 3 and 6 (Philharmonia Orchestra, Ashkenazy, London, 1985)

This was one of my first Sibelius CD's (around 1988). Not his most famous symphonies, but I love them. There are moments in the third that I suspect Howard Shore listened to while working on the Lord of the Rings soundtrack....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The third disc in my Boulez Debussy box. This one also suffers from a lack of atmosphere, especially _Sirènes_, which has absolutely no mystery and has the chorus recorded much too close.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - orchestral and sacred works part five of five for either side of an hour's walkabout.

Symphony no.9 in C D944 (1825-26):










_Deutsche Messe_ for four-part mixed choir, winds, timpani and organ D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):
_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ for four-part male choir and winds D948 - was D964 [Text: Anton Adolf Schmidl] (1828):










_Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium: intende voci_ [_O Hearken Thou_] in D-flat for two tenors, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
Mass no.6 in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3

Marcel Dupré (organ), Frances Yeend (soprano), Frances Bible (mezzo), David Lloyd (tenor), Yi-Kwei-Sze (bass)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Rackham Symphony Choir, Paul Paray


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No 2*
_Bournemouth SO - Berglund_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466/ Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453

Youri Egorov (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch
Recorded: 1985-02-20
Recording Venue: 19/20 February 1985, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Horn Trio_
Abegg Trio, Stephen Katte












> Gerrit Zitterbart only plays on pianos which are from the time of the composition, here a pianoforte built in 1864 by Johann Baptist Streicher in Vienna. Ulrich Beetz and Birgit Erichson use gut strings for their instruments; and Stephan Katte blows Brahms' Horn Trio on a natural horn - just as Brahms expressly requested.


IMO, a fantastic recording of this work.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Borodin 2* - Ashkenzy/Royal Philharmoic

Thanks to all who made suggestions regarding my desire for a second recording (I've made do with Gunzenhauser/CSR SO/Naxos for nearly 30 years).

I listened to them all and it was really hard to choose. I finally went for Vlad, although I can't truly explain why!


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No 5*
_Bournemouth SO - Berglund_


----------



## Chilham

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Valery Gergiev

Sergei Levitin, Mariinsky Orchestra










Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Easpagnol

Vasily Petrenko

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra










Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan Suite

Neeme Järvi

Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Rimsky-Korsakov: Romances - Various inc. Op. 40 No.1 Kogda Volnuyetsya Zhelteyushchaya Niva (When the Golden Cornfields Wave)

Sergey Rybin, Anush Hovhannisyan, Yuriy Yurchuk










Balakirev: Islamey

Valery Gergiev

Sergei Levitin, Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Borodin 2* - Ashkenzy/Royal Philharmoic
> 
> Thanks to all who made suggestions regarding my desire for a second recording (I've made do with Gunzenhauser/CSR SO/Naxos for nearly 30 years).
> 
> I listened to them all and it was really hard to choose. I finally went for Vlad, although I can't truly explain why!


Did you try this one:


Click to expend .


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158566


*Silvius Leopold Weiss*

Prelude in E flat major
Ciaccona in E flat major
Sonata in C minor
Sonata in B flat major
Prelude in D minor
Fugue in D minor
Sonata in A minor, "L'Infidèle"

Jakob Lindberg, lute

2006


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1987-10-12
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

Brahms: Am Donaustrande, Op. 52 No. 9
Brahms: Am Gesteine rauscht die Flut, Op. 52, No. 2
Brahms: Die grüne Hopfenranke, Op. 52, No. 5
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 3 in F major
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 10 in F major
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52
Brahms: Nagen am Herzen fühl ich Gift in mir, Op. 65, No. 9
Brahms: Nein, es ist nicht, Op. 52, No. 11
Brahms: Rede Mädchen, allzuliebes, Op. 52, No. 1
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Brahms: Wenn so lind, Op. 52, No. 8
Brahms: Wie des Abends schöne Röte, Op. 52, No. 4


----------



## SanAntone

*Franz Berwald* & *Louise Ferrenc* - _Piano Trios_
Abegg Trio










The *Abegg Trio* is one of my favorite groups; they've put out over 20 albums of excellent chamber music, this being the first installment of three devoted to Romantic trios; #18 in their catalog.


----------



## Enthusiast

CDs 5 and 6 from this wonderful set. There are probably five or so sets of the Beethoven sonatas that I revere and, of course, this is one of them.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday it was Leonard Bernstein from his DG years for me:

1. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #1 & 7 "Leningrad"_ (w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) recorded live in Chicago, 1988
2. *Copland*: _Symphony #3_; _Quiet City_ (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded live in New York, 1985
3. *Ives*: _Symphony #2_; _The Gong, Hook, and Ladder_; _Tone Roads #1_; _Hymn: Largo Cantibile_; _Hallowe'en_; _Central Park in the Dark_; _The Unanswered Question_ (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded live in New York, 1987; 1989
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in New York, 1987
5. *Bruckner*: _Symphony #9_ (w/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded live in Vienna, 1990



































The above Shostakovich recordings are the only time I know of when Bernstein recorded with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. While Bernstein's rendition of Shostakovich's _Symphony #1_ is good; the recording of _Symphony #7_ is a well-known lease-buster where Bernstein and the Chicago Symphony really raise the roof! This is followed by Bernstein playing Copland's _Symphony #3_ and _Quiet City_; and dare I say that Bernstein OWNS the music of Copland, probably being the ONLY conductor (except maybe for Copland himself) who really gets Copland's optimistic and joyful spirit; as well as Copland's love for America's natural beauty and heritage. Next up, we continue on an "American" bent with the music of Ives and here again, Bernstein is very good. Even so I think his earlier Columbia recordings of Ives that he made in the 1960s or 1970s had more warmth and spontaneity. This is followed by Bernstein's infamous DG recording of Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ which Bernstein really slows down and clocks in at nearly one hour. Here Bernstein decides to become more meditative and indulging; savoring every morsel of Tchaikovksy's sad, Russian, soulfulness. Love or hate it, Bernstein at least gets credit here for trying something different among the innumerable recordings of Tchaikovsky's final symphony. We end with Bruckner's _Symphony #9_ and one of the only times that Bernstein dared to venture into Bruckner territory; and the only other time I know that Bernstein recorded Bruckner was the earlier Columbia recording of the same symphony. Here Bernstein is surprisingly good; not exactly in same league as Herbert Von Karajan or Sergiu Celibidace, but solid with an earth-shattering second movement. Beautiful sounds come from the wonderful Vienna Phiharmonic, as Bernstein brings forth a rather nervous and introspective Bruckner that practically joins Bruckner's religious vision to Mahler's feeling of existential angst.


----------



## Vasks

*Poot - Cheerful Overture (Rahbari/Marco Polo)
Biarent - Cello Sonata (Drobinsky/Cypress)
Wagenaar - Wiener Dreivierteltakt, Op. 38 (Chailly/London)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part one for this afternoon.

_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for piano trio D28 (1812):
_Allegro_ in B-flat - movement for an unrealised string trio D471 (1816):
String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):










16 settings of J.W. von Goethe for voice and piano from 1815-17, inc:

_Wandrers Nachtlied I_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song I_] D224 (1815):
_Erlkönig_ [_Erl-King_] D328 (1815):
_Der König in Thule_ [_The King in Thule_] D367 (1816):
_Harfenspieler I-III_ [_The Harp Player I-III_] - three songs D478-480 (1816):
_Ganymed_ D544 (1817):










Violin Sonata no.1 [_Sonatina_] in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_Sonatina_] in A-minor D385 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.3 [_Sonatina_] in G-minor D408 (1816):










Five choral songs from 1815-17:

_Klage um Ali Bey_ [_Lament for Ali Bey_] for three unaccompanied female voices D140 [Text: Matthias Claudius] (1815):
_Jägerlied_ [_Rifleman's Song_] for two males voices and two horns D204 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Lützow's wilde Jagd_ [_Lützow's Wild Hunt_] for two male voices and two horns D205 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Chor der Engel_ [_Chorus of Angels_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D440 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1816):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for four male voices and guitar (orig. piano) D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tsaraslondon said:


> I much prefer the Hunt Lieberson performance, which might seem odd, give the classic status of the Crespin. For a start, on the Crespin there is a deal of sloppy orchestral playing from L'Orchestre de la Suisse-Romande under Ernest Ansermet, and, for another, Crespin's singing often tends to the lugubrious. I see that I'm not alone in my opinion, which is supported by both Ralph Moore in his exhaustive survey on MusicWeb International and David Cairns (in Song on Record, Volume II). A controversial opinion, no doubt, but I'm sticking to it. Crespin is most successful in the final song, which responds to her vocal equivalent of the ironically arched eyebrow. Another mark against her is that she unaccountably alters the order of the songs, placing _Absence_ before _Sur les lagunes_, which destroys the balance of the cycle. Intonation is occasionally suspect too, especially in _Au cimetière_.
> 
> On the other hand, I love Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ and the Poulenc songs used as fill up.


I know you prefer other performances of this work as you mentioned this on 'the other forum'.  I was just commenting that it was a nice choice to listen to the same work I was at the time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*K. A. Hartmann
Symphony No. 2, "Adagio"
Bavarian RSO
Kubelik*


----------



## mparta

Listening to Celibidache and the Berlin Philharmonic, Bruckner 7 on YouTube, but I have a disc of this, just hadn't listened in forever. Very beautiful playing and this is with an orchestra that can do what he wants, the Munich Philharmonic could not.

And it's unfortunate that they can do what he wants. The 1st movement is marked Allegro moderato. It borders on an Adagio in this performance. This is a beautiful but willful distortion and really violates the composer's intent. Pretty outrageous. The Celi shrine ishould be decorated with plastic flowers, this is bogus.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> I much prefer the Hunt Lieberson performance, which might seem odd, give the classic status of the Crespin. For a start, on the Crespin there is a deal of sloppy orchestral playing from L'Orchestre de la Suisse-Romande under Ernest Ansermet, and, for another, Crespin's singing often tends to the lugubrious. I see that I'm not alone in my opinion, which is supported by both Ralph Moore in his exhaustive survey on MusicWeb International and David Cairns (in Song on Record, Volume II). A controversial opinion, no doubt, but I'm sticking to it. Crespin is most successful in the final song, which responds to her vocal equivalent of the ironically arched eyebrow. Another mark against her is that she unaccountably alters the order of the songs, placing _Absence_ before _Sur les lagunes_, which destroys the balance of the cycle. Intonation is occasionally suspect too, especially in _Au cimetière_.
> 
> On the other hand, I love Crespin's _Shéhérazade_ and the Poulenc songs used as fill up.


I've tried not to pick on the OSR, as there seem to be some fans here and I bought the Ansermet Beethoven symphony set and thought I could live with the idiosyncracies, as the playing was acceptable. But what I remember from years gone by was a lot of marginal playing, and good lord that oboe timbre, yeech. I don't think Crespin was ever caught (in any recording I know) in a voice that equalled her reputation, which makes me think she was unlucky in her recording opportunities? Lorraine Hunt Lieberson was a magnificent singer, just shy of the Von Stade exalted level to me, but certainly a Dido that's hard to equal (Les Troyens).


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> Listening to Celibidache and the Berlin Philharmonic, Bruckner 7 on YouTube, but I have a disc of this, just hadn't listened in forever. Very beautiful playing and this is with an orchestra that can do what he wants, the Munich Philharmonic could not.
> 
> And it's unfortunate that they can do what he wants. The 1st movement is marked Allegro moderato. It borders on an Adagio in this performance. This is a beautiful but willful distortion and really violates the composer's intent. Pretty outrageous. The Celi shrine ishould be decorated with plastic flowers, this is bogus.


I can think of many recordings of composers playing their own works without paying close attention to their own instructions. Celibidache often gets to the soul of Bruckner and you can't measure that with a speedometer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Faure's violin sonatas, an early recording by Isabelle Faust.


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I've tried not to pick on the OSR, as there seem to be some fans here and I bought the Ansermet Beethoven symphony set and thought I could live with the idiosyncracies, as the playing was acceptable. But what I remember from years gone by was a lot of marginal playing, and good lord that oboe timbre, yeech. I don't think Crespin was ever caught (in any recording I know) in a voice that equalled her reputation, which makes me think she was unlucky in her recording opportunities? Lorraine Hunt Lieberson was a magnificent singer, just shy of the Von Stade exalted level to me, but certainly a Dido that's hard to equal (Les Troyens).


I used to like hearing orchestras from different countries sounding very different from each other. Now, they all make similar sounds but I'd gladly go back to earlier times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Loving it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*K. A. Hartmann
Symphony No. 3
Bavarian RSO
Ferdinand Leitner*










It always surprises me when someone mentions how they love the Metzmacher Hartmann cycle on EMI, but haven't even heard the Wergo cycle. It blows Metzmacher away! There's a newer cycle on Challenge Classics, which, like the Wergo set, has multiple conductors, but it doesn't match the power of these Wergo performances. The Metzmacher was the first cycle I bought and I thought it was 'okay', but then I found the Wergo set and I thought "Wow! Now _this_ is music I can get onboard with!" It's amazing how a performance can make all the world of difference.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Sinfonia concertante in B flat major - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*

I know Lenny's late DG Vienna recordings aren't to everyones's taste, I rather like them - they are different from his youthful NYPO recordings but why release a second set if they were going to sound exactly the same.


----------



## Guest

Second listen to the first string quartet of Szymanowski. Very interesting music, at times sensuous, etherial, witty. Nicely performed and recorded.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with French music ...


----------



## Marinera

Lully - Alceste. Christophe Rousset, Les Talens Lyriques

Disk 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from this fantastic 2-CD set:










In many cases, I prefer Grisey over Murail. I think he had a bit more interesting things to say in this Spectral style.


----------



## Merl

Dvorak's Cypresses courtesy of the Bennewitz Quartet. Nice.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I can think of many recordings of composers playing their own works without paying close attention to their own instructions. Celibidache often gets to the soul of Bruckner and you can't measure that with a speedometer.


Bruckner must be one truly crap composer to have his "soul" be only discoverable with such a total, flagrant disregard for his plain intentions.

Clearly his tempo indications are totally wrong. They should be Lento-Molto Adagio, Grave, Adagio, Molto Largo. What a hack that Bruckner had the temerity to think any of his music should be "Allegro moderato", "Sehr schnell", "Bewegt", etc. Didn't even know his own soul, apparently.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Luigi Nono*: _Il canto sospeso_
Barbara Bonney, Susanne Otto, Marek Torzewski
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Bruckner must be one truly crap composer to have his "soul" be only discoverable with a total, flagrant, obnoxious disregard for his plain intentions.
> 
> Clearly his tempi indication must be totally wrong. They should be Adagio, Molto largo, Adagio, Grave.


Sorry, Knorf, but I find that a little silly. No-one (and certainly not me) said that the way Celibidache played Bruckner at the end of his life was the only way to play it or even "the correct way". But for me his risks often pay huge dividends and he was a great artist. I get a little tired at the way lots of people make a big joke out of Celibidache's slowness in his later years and in doing so often miss something that I think is important. OK, you disagree, but I do not see why language like "obnoxious" and "flagrant disregard" is called for. I imagine you are serious about the strength of your opinion and are not just adopting a outraged position for effect but to go to less specific ground I wonder if you think it is always correct to follow (with some rigidity?) a composer's apparent intentions. As I said in the post that has scandalised you, composers who are also performers can often be heard to take apparent liberties with their own scores.


----------



## Enthusiast

Closing my computer now but Iberia is still playing ...


----------



## mparta

Following the herd!!

quite a few Martinu posts recently, so I went to youTube for a refresher

The 6th is this Czech recording, the YouTube 5th is Belohlavek with the BBC orchestra, I think.

I always liked the 6th on a wonderful old disc with Munch/Boston that also had the equally splendid Piston 6th. 
Very attractive music, but I think I'm finding what I remember, which is a bit of sameness, at least from these 2 symphonies.
So more to hear, the 5th on now and a very nice piece, I find that some sonorities and harmonies are very mid-20th century and not unreminiscent of some American music of the period. Which makes me think Leonard Slatkin and the wonderful St. Louis orchestra could have done a bang up job, although the Czech and British performances are good.
The more I listen, the more I like this 5th.

PS: I think that does it for the symphonies for now. I see posts where all the bruckner or Brian or Hovhaness symphonies are digested at a single sitting, and i can't do that. Have to clear the cobwebs. There's plenty more Martinu where that came from, though.
Cobwebs everywhere I look.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> Sorry, Knorf, but I find that a little silly.


You're the one who said, "Celibidache often gets to the soul of Bruckner" by employing his glacial tempi, in the face of an "Allegro moderato" marking.

I have never, ever, heard of a composer deviating as far from their own scores' markings as Celibidache does with Bruckner. Never.

Of course I don't think one need be slavish in obedience to the score in every detail, but I do prefer performances that demonstrate respect, at least, to the obvious intention printed there.

"Allegro moderato," not "Langsam, immer sehr zurückhaltend."

What Celibidache does to Bruckner is egregious. Infamously, his Bruckner represents some of the most extreme deviation from composer's marked tempi, in all of music. I don't care whether you like it, _de gustibus non est disputandum_ and all.

But tosh about "getting to the soul," via extreme disregard of the composer's plain intentions, deserves some pushback.


----------



## JohnP

Mparta, I agree with you about Martinů's 5th and about this recording of it. 

It's interesting how a composer can sound as if he were born somewhere else. Maybe the most startling example I know is Holmboe's 3rd Symphony. It sounds like American Indian music--or what we've been led to believe that music sounds like.


----------



## Coach G

Malx said:


> *Haydn, Sinfonia concertante in B flat major - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*
> 
> I know Lenny's late DG Vienna recordings aren't to everyones's taste, I rather like them - they are different from his youthful NYPO recordings but why release a second set if they were going to sound exactly the same.


Agreed. Bernstein's Columbia recordings of the 1950s, 60s & 70s were outstanding practically across the repertoire; very robust and enthusiastic. The DG recordings from the 1980s are more of a mixed bag. In the DG recordings, Bernstein, like Sergiu Celibidace, really slows things down, becomes more reflective, and meditative. Sometimes this new approach works very well for Bernstein, as with the incomplete Sibelius cycle, where Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic deliver Sibelius' _Symphonies #1, 2 , 5 & 7_, in a way that is very intense, like no other Sibelius I've ever heard. Other times, as with the Beethoven and Brahms cycles, Bernstein gets great beautiful sounds from the orchestra but seems not as inspired, and not as warm and loving as he did back in his Columbia days.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Knorf said:


> You're the one who said, "Celibidache often gets to the soul of Bruckner" by employing his glacial tempi, in the face of an "Allegro moderato" marking.
> 
> I have never, ever, heard of a composer deviating as far from their own scores' markings as Celibidache does with Bruckner. Never.
> 
> Of course I don't think one need be slavish in obedience to the score in every detail, but I do prefer performances that demonstrate respect, at least, to the obvious intention printed there.
> 
> "Allegro moderato," not "Langsam, immer sehr zurückhaltend."
> 
> What Celibidache does to Bruckner is egregious. Infamously, his Bruckner represents some of the most extreme deviation from composer's marked tempi, in all of music. I don't care whether you like it, _de gustibus non est disputandum_ and all.
> 
> But tosh about "getting to the soul," via extreme disregard of the composer's plain intentions, deserves some pushback.


Yes, yes, this is all well and good. But if you really want to get to the soul of a composer, Cobra's Beethoven can't be beat.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Discovering some more music via Presto's big sale: Magnard's symphonies.


----------



## SanAntone

Auryn String Quartet, Series 16: *Brahms* - _String Quartets_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

mparta said:


> I've tried not to pick on the OSR, as there seem to be some fans here and I bought the Ansermet Beethoven symphony set and thought I could live with the idiosyncracies, as the playing was acceptable. But what I remember from years gone by was a lot of marginal playing, and good lord that oboe timbre, yeech. I don't think Crespin was ever caught (in any recording I know) in a voice that equalled her reputation, which makes me think she was unlucky in her recording opportunities? Lorraine Hunt Lieberson was a magnificent singer, just shy of the Von Stade exalted level to me, but certainly a Dido that's hard to equal (Les Troyens).


I'm a little more disposed towards the OSR than you are. As it happens I've just been listening to Boulez's New Philharmonia/Cleveland Debussy performances and found myself hankering for some of Ansermet's with the OSR, especially in _Sirènes_. The Boulez is no doubt beautifully played but it is a very prosaic performance, completely lacking in the atmosphere of what I remember of the Ansermet. That said, with the OSR, you often had to put up with a deal of iffy playing, though Ansermet certainly had a feel for these scores.


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm a little more disposed towards the OSR than you are. As it happens I've just been listening to Boulez's New Philharmonia/Cleveland Debussy performances and found myself hankering for some of Ansermet's with the OSR, especially in _Sirènes_. The Boulez is no doubt beautifully played but it is a very prosaic performance, completely lacking in the atmosphere of what I remember of the Ansermet. That said, with the OSR, you often had to put up with a deal of iffy playing, though Ansermet certainly had a feel for these scores.


I avoided them for years but the Beethoven's not bad. I also got the Pelleas et Melisande, which again is not bad, never can have too much of that work anyway.
Sometimes I learn to appreciate the local versions, oboe playing all over the place, French (British I think derivative of this), German (but not necessarily Austrian, as in VPO), American schools, horn playing with the Russian I-want-to-be-a-saxophone variant and horn and clarinet playing plus or minus vibrato (horrors!! to an American).
But I still say yech (yeech, which best expresses my  feeling?) to that OSR oboist, at least on some of their work, I'm sure the person and playing changes over the years. 
The national school that I am entranced by is the real German (older BPO with Lothar Koch as the sterling example) oboe, good lord Koch is magnificent and it might as well be a different instrument from the American or French sound. Interestingly, there's a BIS recording of the Strauss concerto with the same color playing, Alf Nilsson. One of the Nilsson boys, you know. 
There's an interesting example of the Russian horn playing in the Alyabyev trio on the DG Gilels set. Maybe it has a certain charm, of course shows up in the big orchestra recordings from the 30-50s as well, seems less prominent thereafter.

This may not be entirely germane to your listening to that orchestra, my bias has to do with playing and there are some bigger issues about liking the shape and understanding in a performance that gets past some technical issues. Cleveland performances are always going to be beautiful, they are above the fray. But i won't listen to Szell's Beethoven, so the obverse of this discussion.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Yes, I listened on Qobuz. Rather good I though,t but Vlad was much cheaper!!!

Edit: I don't think Vlad's is the best performance. Schwarz, Gergiev and the two Russian grandmasters are better - as I said earlier, I can't explain why I went for the one I did!!!



Rogerx said:


> Did you try this one:
> 
> 
> Click to expend .


----------



## Knorf

MatthewWeflen said:


> Yes, yes, this is all well and good. But if you really want to get to the soul of a composer, Cobra's Beethoven can't be beat.


Touché.

I see your Cobra, and raise you:

"Ravel's Bolero" by André Rieu:


----------



## Bourdon

*Willaert*

CD 1


----------



## starthrower

A couple of superb releases from the late English composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Garten von Freuden und Traurigkeiten
Marina Piccinini (flute), Kim Kashkashian (viola), Sivan Magen (harp)*










A fantastic piece!


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> Touché.
> 
> I see your Cobra, and raise you:
> 
> "Ravel's Bolero" by André Rieu:


I fear I can never unhear that. Thanks Knorf! I've gotta say that is the most unnatural performance of any classical piece I've ever heard in my life. Even James Last was better than that. Vile. I think I'd bring capital punishment back only for crimes against music, like this.


----------



## Mark Dee

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Violin Concerto No.5 in A Major, K219 (Turkish)
Joseph Silverstein, Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra*

I don't know this orchestra, but I am very impressed with the performance!


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Ballades & Fantasies_
Denis Kozhukhin


----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> I fear I can never unhear that. Thanks Knorf! I've gotta say that is the most unnatural performance of any classical piece I've ever heard in my life. Even James Last was better than that. Vile. I think I'd bring capital punishment back only for crimes against music, like this.


Why not lend the composer a hand , Anthony Hopkins is a great admiror of this orchestra and claims that this is the way to perform Strauss, well, music for the millions shall we say. The audience loves it.


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Knorf

I'm sorry, Merl. I shall carry the shame with me my entire life.  

:devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Damoisielle elue*

Listening to Wyn Morris' recording on YouTube. It's interesting that at a time when chromaticism in harmony was beginning to take over (Wagner, Lizst, Strauss), Debussy was going in a different direction.


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


Holy smokes! I need a shot of insulin after hearing that. I proudly upped the Dislikes from 2 to 3.

At least Rieu had a lovely soprano saxophone. The player was nice also.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.9 
*Carl Schuricht and the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 4, "Adagio"
Sinfonia Iuventus
Penderecki*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Damoisielle elue*
> 
> Listening to Wyn Morris' recording on YouTube. It's interesting that at a time when chromaticism in harmony was beginning to take over (Wagner, Lizst, Strauss), Debussy was going in a different direction.


Indeed and what a glorious work this is! I particularly like the Salonen performance (with Dawn Upshaw). Check this one out if you haven't already.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Indeed and what a glorious work this is! I particularly like the Salonen performance (with Dawn Upshaw). Check this one out if you haven't already.


Thanks! It looks like I'll have to hunt that one down. I'm disappointed that I didn't find it in my copy of DG's Debussy Edition.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I haven't taken to Celibidache's Brahms in the past, but hope either springs eternal or drives us into wasted effort. I'll find out in a few minutes which it is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part two for tonight after my second walkabout of the day.

Piano Sonata [no.4 ***] in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata [no.10 ***] in B D575 (1817):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










Violin Sonata no.4 [_Duo Sonata_] in A D574 (1817):










_Trois Marches Héroiques_ for piano duet D602 (1818):
_Deutsche Tänze_ with _Zwei Ländler_ for piano duet D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ for piano duet D733 (1818):










Quintet [_Die Forelle (The Trout)_] in A for violin, viola, violoncello, double bass and piano D667 (1819):


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


>


There's a Kit Armstrong piano CD from DG coming out, I think with John Bull (can that possibly be right?-- yes indeed) and William Byrd
Not music I know well, some Byrd, nothing (obviously) by Bull. 
I hope it's good because I'm curious enough to be waiting for its release.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks! It looks like I'll have to hunt that one down. I'm disappointed that I didn't find it in my copy of DG's Debussy Edition.


Sony I think, so not swallowed up by the merger.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks! It looks like I'll have to hunt that one down. I'm disappointed that I didn't find it in my copy of DG's Debussy Edition.


I'm not surprised that the Salonen performance isn't in the DG box set since it's a Sony recording, but DG does have several recordings of _La Damoiselle élue_. You must own the older DG set as this newer incarnation released in 2018 (the anniversary year of Debussy's passing) contained it:










I bought both _Complete_ DG and Warner sets when they were released in 2018.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> There's a Kit Armstrong piano CD from DG coming out, I think with John Bull (can that possibly be right?-- yes indeed) and William Byrd
> Not music I know well, some Byrd, nothing (obviously) by Bull.
> I hope it's good because I'm curious enough to be waiting for its release.


No piano in this box  One of my favorites is the second suite by William Lawes.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> No piano in this box  One of my favorites is the second suite by William Lawes.


Not music I've ever sought out. If I can find it easily perhaps that's a new thing.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> No piano in this box  One of my favorites is the second suite by William Lawes.












Fairly unusual pairing, yes?

Amazon has its challenges


----------



## Itullian

French Suites


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

ROMARIA
JOHN POTTER, THE DOWLAND PROJECT


----------



## Knorf

*Helmut Lachenmann*: String Quartet No. 2, "Reigen seliger Geister" ("Dance of blessed spirits")
Arditti String Quartet

This is this week's selection in the string quartet listening thread. It invites very focused concentration; the sounds are sometimes raw (but quiet) yet often absolutely exquisite. The blessed spirits of the title are just at the edge of perceptibility, weird yet sublime beyond description.


----------



## mparta

This is a gorgeosu album, Upshaw really a dream.

Maybe I miss (just a pinch) the color of the French orchestra on the Testament releases of Inghelbrecht.

The LA Phil plays at a world class standard, very beautiful The Nocturnes are at a Haitink-level of refinement.

Thanks for reminding me of this, I haven't dragged it out in... well who knows? And I found that I have MTT's Martyre, up next!

Rainy evening, nice for such. I suppose some just say "Alexa, play me some rain"


----------



## SanAntone

mparta said:


> View attachment 158587
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeosu album, Upshaw really a dream.
> 
> Maybe I miss (just a pinch) the color of the French orchestra on the Testament releases of Inghelbrecht.
> 
> The LA Phil plays at a world class standard, very beautiful The Nocturnes are at a Haitink-level of refinement.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of this, I haven't dragged it out in... well who knows? And I found that I have MTT's Martyre, up next!
> 
> Rainy evening, nice for such. I suppose some just say "Alexa, play me some rain"


MTT does the complete work, not just the Martyre fragments, which is nice to hear.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> View attachment 158587
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeosu album, Upshaw really a dream.
> 
> Maybe I miss (just a pinch) the color of the French orchestra on the Testament releases of Inghelbrecht.
> 
> The LA Phil plays at a world class standard, very beautiful The Nocturnes are at a Haitink-level of refinement.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of this, I haven't dragged it out in... well who knows? And I found that I have MTT's Martyre, up next!
> 
> Rainy evening, nice for such. I suppose some just say "Alexa, play me some rain"


Very nice, indeed. That MTT recording of _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_ is still the best one I've heard out of the two or that that I own. Good to see you're enjoing that Salonen recording. It is exquisite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday -

*Kancheli
Chiaroscuro
Gidon Kremer, violin
Kremerata Baltica*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 22

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Disc 4
Nicolas Gombert-Musae Jovis ter maximi

Antoine Brumel-Missa'Et ecce terrae motus'

Heinrich Isaac-Missa paschalis


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting this work:

*Gubaidulina
Alleluja
Danish National Radio Choir
Copenhagen Boys' Choir
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Kitayenko*


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini - Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Helmut Lachenmann*: String Quartet No. 2, "Reigen seliger Geister" ("Dance of blessed spirits")
> Arditti String Quartet
> 
> This is this week's selection in the string quartet listening thread. It invites very focused concentration; the sounds are sometimes raw (but quiet) yet often absolutely exquisite. The blessed spirits of the title are just at the edge of perceptibility, weird yet sublime beyond description.


I've been curious about Lachenmann's music for quite some time. Are there any particular recordings you'd recommend someone who is new to his music? I'd appreciate any help here. I suppose I could do the research myself, but you have first-hand knowledge of his music.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

The Strauss Family: Waltzes, Polkas & Overtures

Johann Strauss Orchestra of Vienna

Willi Boskovsky

Disc 2


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I've been curious about Lachenmann's music for quite some time. Are there any particular recordings you'd recommend someone who is new to his music? I'd appreciate any help here. I suppose I could do the research myself, but you have first-hand knowledge of his music.


I really don't know Lachenmann's oeuvre _that_ well. But I'd suggest that the quartets are a great place to start, and all three available recordings are excellent, committed and sensitive (Arditti, JACK, Stadler.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I really don't know Lachenmann's oeuvre _that_ well. But I'd suggest that the quartets are a great place to start, and all three available recordings are excellent, committed and sensitive (Arditti, JACK, Stadler.)


Thanks a lot. I love SQs and have been increasingly intrigued by the medium, so I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Feldman
Rothko Chapel
UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus, David Abel et. al.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23/Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

Peter Jablonski (piano),
London Symphony Orchestra

Peter Maag


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Chilham

Bizet: Symphony in C

François Leleux

Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Delibes: Coppélia, Sylvia

Neeme Järvi

Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Mendelssohn: Elijah

Paul Daniel

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, Sara Fulgoni, Libby Crabtree, John Mark Ainsley


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: The Complete Works for Piano, Vol. 6

Cédric Pescia


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> Fairly unusual pairing, yes?
> 
> Amazon has its challenges


The corrections of any mistakes such as this are hardly going to be a priority for the Evil Empire while it has services like Prime as its main focus. In fact, Amazon expect the customers themselves to report their sloppiness rather than taking the trouble of getting a team of their own together to go through the files and amend their own errors. The UK site is riddled with ridiculous misattributions such as the one above. And as far as their search facility goes, it's as useful as a chocolate saucepan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata [no.13 ***] in A D664 (poss. 1819):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










_Quartettsatz_ [String Quartet no.12] in C-minor - movement for an unrealised string quartet D703 (1820):










8 settings of J.W. von Goethe for voice and piano from 1819-22:

_An den Mond [To The Moon_] D296 (poss. 1819):
_Prometheus_ D674 (1819):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limits_] D716 (1821):
_Geheimes_ [_A Secret_] D719 (1821):
_Der Musensohn_ [_The Son of the Muses_] D764 (1822):
_Am Flusse_ [_By the River_] D766 (1822):
_Willkommen und Abschied_ [_Hail and Farewell_] D767 (1822):
_Wandrers Nachtlied II_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song II_] D768 (1822):










Four choral songs from 1820-22:

_Der 23. Psalm_ - version for female choir and piano [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] D706 (1820):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_] for male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Die Nachtigall_ [_The Nightingale_] for male choir and guitar (orig. piano) D724 [Text: Johann Karl Unger] (1821):
_Die Nacht_ from _Vier Gesänge für vier Männerstimmen_ for unaccompanied male choir D983C [Text: poss. Friedrich Wilhelm Krummacher] (poss. 1822):










_Wanderer-fantasie_ in C for piano D760 (1822):


----------



## Art Rock

Victor de Sabata - La notte di Platon, Gethsemani & Juventus (London Philharmonic, Ceccato, Hyperion)

First spin - came from a box of good quality second hand CD's I picked up from a thrift store before the pandemic. Victor de Sabata (10 April 1892 - 11 December 1967) was an Italian conductor and composer. This music is pretty much in the Respighi tone poems mode, not as brilliantly orchestrated, but well worth listening to.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I much prefer these performances to the 1960s Boulez performances I was listening to yesterday. The analogue sound is absolutely gorgeous and they have a lot more atmosphere than the rather arid Boulez performances. Haitink's _Nocturnes_ is surely one of the greatest ever to be made.

These performances won accolades and awards when they were first issued and this two disc set (if it's still available) is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Bourdon

*Adriaan Willaert*

CD 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 7

Sweelinck has been the organist of the Oude Kerk (Amsterdam) for more than four decades. He must have been improvising a lot all this time. As with Paumann, Mozart and Bruckner, much has been lost for eternity. Sweelinck probably only wrote down keyboard work during the last 15 years of his life, when he was already a middle-aged man. What we now have in keyboard work is solely due to copies of others, including the German students. None of this has survived in the Netherlands.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom

Corydon Singers, Matthew Best


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The fill-ups are the main attractions of this disc, Caplet's orchestrations of _Children's Corner_, Ansermet's of _Six épigraphes antiques_ and Ducasse's of the _King Lear_ fragments. Performances are very good and Robert Plane is excellent in the Clarinet Rhapsody, but, though this is a decent enough performance of _La mer_, it doesn't really compare to the wonderful Haitink I listened to earlier today.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenaar: Summer of Life (Symphonic Poems Volume 1)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus

Wagenaar, J: Frithjofs Meerfahrt, Op. 5 (Frithiof's Sea Voyage)
Wagenaar, J: Levenszomer, Op. 21 (Summer of Life)
Wagenaar, J: Overture "De getemde feeks" (The Taming of the Shrew) Op. 25
Wagenaar, J: Romantic Intermezzo, Op. 13
Wagenaar, J: Saul en David (Saul & David), Op. 24


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 3*
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## SanAntone

Schoenberg / Berg / Webern: Piano Music
Peter Hill










There are a few what I consider "great" recordings of the solo piano music of the second Viennese school, Gould, Jacobs, but this one is the most recent with the best sound, and Peter Hill does a masterful job with this music.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Rotterdam PO - Gergiev_


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Secular Works

CD1 Chansons


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenaar: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus

Wagenaar, J: Amphitrion, Op. 45
Wagenaar, J: Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Wagenaar, J: Elverhöi
Wagenaar, J: Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture
Wagenaar, J: Sinfoniëtta


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158592


*Zoltán Kodály*

Sonata for solo cello, op. 8
Sonatina
9 Epigrams
Romance lyrique
Adagio

Natalie Clein, cello
Julius Drake, piano

2010


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 - Toccata, BWV 911 - Duets, BWV 802-805 - English Suite, BWV 811

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky symphonies - _in C _and _in 3 movements_ - in three recordings:


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> The corrections of any mistakes such as this are hardly going to be a priority for the Evil Empire while it has services like Prime as its main focus. In fact, Amazon expect the customers themselves to report their sloppiness rather than taking the trouble of getting a team of their own together to go through the files and amend their own errors. The UK site is riddled with ridiculous misattributions such as the one above. And as far as their search facility goes, it's as useful as a chocolate saucepan.


a slur against chocolate saucepans. Unnecessary.

Just to grouse, the littering of searches with advertisements for unrelated items makes me more likely to go to Amazon from an outside search, I find that a more efficient route


----------



## Bourdon

An enjoyable recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "La Molinara" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
C.P.E. Bach - Symphony in E-flat, Wq.179 (Haenchen/Berlin)
W.A. Mozart - Trio Divertimento #3* (Rampal, Stern, Rostropovich/Sony)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #71 (Goodman/Helios)*

*various movements from K.439b (Divertimenti for 2 Basset Horns & Bassoon) - unknown transcriber


----------



## SanAntone

Glenn Gould plays Schoenberg


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1, Op. 25 'Classical Symphony'; Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4; Bizet: Symphony in C; Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12

Gil Shaham (violin)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158594


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini

1993, compilation 2005


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
Cuatro piezas españolas
Perianes*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works*


----------



## Enthusiast

Very good Dvorak on an old Jansons record.


----------



## Flamme

From St Olave's Church, York with Ex Corde Vocal Ensemble.

Introit: Ave Maria…Virgo serena (Josquin)
Responses: Ayleward
Psalm 119 vv.73-104 (Howells, Goss)
First Lesson: Jeremiah 5 vv.20-31
Office hymn: O blest Creator (Lucis creator)
Canticles: Dyson in F
Second Lesson: 2 Peter 3 vv.8-18
Anthem: Stella coeli (Lambe)
Prayer anthem: In pace in idipsum (Bouzignac)
Voluntary: Passacaglia in D minor (Buxtehude)

Paul Gameson (Director)
Keith Wright (Organist)

Recorded 1 August 2021
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...NolEAyICNXe4nnCumfLAdyCTQfzSCiCpeAQLjEAcDeAgE


----------



## mparta

More beautiful music I do not know. I love this set, but the music has an almost Schubertian indestructibility for any group that gets through it.


----------



## SanAntone

Just finished this -

*Stravinsky*: _Orpheus_
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Merl

Buchberger Haydn op. 64 SQs. I'm enjoying my bargain.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart*: _Horn Concertos_
Lowell Greer (natural horn), Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Enthusiast

Allegro Sostenuto was the first Lachenmann piece I got to know and one of his most famous pieces. I don't know how to describe his music but often find it fascinating.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z0gr








Michail Jurowski conducts the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, performing music by Mozart, Firsova and Tchaikovsky. Presented by John Shea.

12:31 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Overture to "The Magic Flute, K. 620
Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

12:38 AM
Elena Firsova (b.1950)
Double Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra, op. 139 (2015)
Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

01:02 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 ('Pathétique')
Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

01:51 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Sinfonia Concertante (K.364)
Oyvind Bjora (violin), Ilze Klava (viola), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Michail Jurowski (conductor)

02:22 AM
Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751),Remo Giazotto (1910-1998)
Adagio in G minor (arr. for organ and trumpet)
Blagoj Angelovski (trumpet), Velin Iliev (organ)

02:31 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op 64
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit (conductor)

03:21 AM
Stevan Mokranjac (1856-1914)
Da ispravitsja (Let My Prayer Arise)
RTS Choir, Bojan Sudic (conductor)

03:27 AM
John Cage (1912-1992)
In a Landscape
Fabian Ziegler (percussion)

03:37 AM
Bela Bartok (1881-1945), Leo Weiner (arranger)
Ten Excerpts from For Children, Sz 42
Camerata Zurich, Igor Karsko (conductor)

03:47 AM
Thea Musgrave (b.1928)
Loch Ness - a postcard from Scotland for orchestra
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Donald Runnicles (conductor)

03:57 AM
Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868)
Lindoro's cavatina 'Languir per una bella' (from L' Italiana in Algeri)
Francisco Araiza (tenor), Capella Coloniensis, Gabriele Ferro (conductor)

04:05 AM
Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857)
Trio pathetique
Trio Luwigana

04:21 AM
Hector Berlioz (1803-1869)
Le Carnaval Romain - overture (Op.9)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

04:31 AM
Leo Weiner (1885-1960)
Fox Dance (from Divertimento No.1)
Concentus Hungaricus, Ildiko Hegyi (conductor)

04:34 AM
Astor Piazzolla ((1921-1992))
Le Grand Tango
Musica Camerata Montreal

04:45 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Concerto in C minor for treble recorder (RV.441)
Michael Schneider (recorder), Camerata Koln

04:56 AM
Jean Coulthard (1908-2000), Michael Conway Baker (orchestrator)
Four Irish Songs
Linda Maguire (soprano), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

05:05 AM
Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)
3 Motets: Ave Maria; Christus factus est; Locus iste
Sokkelund Choir, Morten Schuldt-Jensen (conductor)

05:19 AM
Graeme Koehne (b.1956)
To His servant, Bach, God Grants a Final Glimpse: The Morning Star
Guitar Trek

05:23 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Presto from Sonata for violin solo no. 1 (BWV.1001) in G minor
Hilary Hahn (violin)

05:26 AM
Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768)
Overture VI for 2 oboes, bassoon & strings
Michael Niesemann (oboe), Alison Gangler (oboe), Adrian Rovatkay (bassoon), Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel (conductor)

05:37 AM
Leos Janacek (1854-1928)
Taras Bulba - rhapsody for orchestra
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Miguel Angel Gomez Martinez (conductor)

06:02 AM
Nicolas Gombert (c.1495-c.1560)
Media vita in morte sumus a6
BBC Singers, Bo Holten (conductor)

06:09 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Romeo and Juliet - fantasy overture vers. standard
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Nello Santi (conductor)


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158603


*Ferde Grofé*

Mississippi Suite
Grand Canyon Suite
Niagara Falls Suite

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
William T. Stromberg

1999


----------



## SanAntone

Fascinating and beautiful -


----------



## Forster

Rattle, LSO at the Proms last week, conducting a programme of Stravinsky

Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in 3 Movements 

On iPlayer.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathétique"*
Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

*Klemperer--Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem (ICA)*

Otto Klemperer
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Mozart: Serenata Notturna
Elizabeth Grummer soprano
Hermann Prey baritone
Kolner RSO
Recorded 1954 and 1956


----------



## mparta

Current listening-- an extremely loud thunderstorm. Quite beautiful actually as long as the electric stays on. 

But to come, a new purchase inspired by someone here, the Biber Missa Salisburgensis by Koopman. I know nothing about this and have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> Allegro Sostenuto was the first Lachenmann piece I got to know and one of his most famous pieces. I don't know how to describe his music but often find it fascinating.


I know what you mean, especially when heard live. It absorbs one's attention!


----------



## SanAntone

Beniamino Gigli - Nessun Dorma


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*
> 
> View attachment 158607


Wow, Who helps you lift that? :lol:


----------



## Bkeske

Richards Piano Quartet : Martinů - Piano Quartet No. 1 & Chausson - Piano Quartet In A Major Op. 30. With Nona Liddell violin, Jean Stewart viola, & Bernard Richards cello. L'Oiseau-Lyre 1970, UK release. Pretty nice.

View attachment 158608


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158609


*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 5 "Slavyanskaya"
Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor, op. 16

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier

2009, reissued 2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Wow, Who helps you lift that? :lol:


Ha! The box set is a download.


----------



## Itullian

Worst Dvorak 9 i ever heard. I think Lenny was on meth that day.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

Love these guys.


----------



## Bkeske

Benjamin Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra With Mstislav Rostropovich cello. London 1964

View attachment 158611


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Worst Dvorak 9 i ever heard. I think Lenny was on meth that day.


Also possibly the worst Dvorak 9 I too have ever heard - but it's still excellent. Just goes to show how many good'ns there are!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Klemperer conducts Mozart - 'The Four Horn Concertos'; No. 1 In D Major, K.412 / Concerto No. 2 In E Flat Major, K.417 / Concerto No. 3 In E Flat Major, K.447 / Concerto No. 4 In E Flat Major, K.495 / Serenade No. 12 in C Minor, K. 388. Philharmonia Orchestra with Alan Civil, horn. EMI/Angel 1985 remastered release. Originally 1961

View attachment 158614


----------



## fbjim

The Concerto grosso 2, specifically.


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Brahms - Violin Concerto In D, Op. 77. Chicago Symphony with Heifetz. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue, date unknown, shaded dog label, guessing early 60's. Originally 1955. Canadian release

View attachment 158616


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Biwa

The Golden Age of Danish Partsongs

Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier


----------



## fbjim

The Concertante -


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-2-3-4

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Longing for Paradise

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša

Elgar: Soliloquy for Oboe and Orchestra
Goossens: Oboe Concerto in one movement, Op. 45
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Strauss, R: Oboe Concerto in D


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem - Kegel (1985 recording)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D850, etc.

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Schubert: Auf der Bruck, D853
Schubert: Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
Schubert: Der Schmetterling D633
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D649 (Friedrich von Schlegel)
Schubert: Fülle der Liebe D854 (F von Schlegel)
Schubert: Im Janner 1817 (Tiefes Leid) D876
Schubert: Im Walde D708
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D850
Schubert: Vom Mitleiden Maria D632 (Schlegel)
Schubert: Wiedersehn D855 (A W von Schlegel)


----------



## Gothos

Philip Glass-The Glass Box
Disc 7
1-4. String Quartet No.2 (Company)
5. Etude for Piano No.2
6. Etude for Piano No.9
7-11. String Quartet No.5
12. Etude for Piano No.5
13.Etude for Piano No.3
14-16.String Quartet No.4 (Buczak)

Kronos Quartet 
Philip Glass piano


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev

Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Rogerx

Hugo Alfvén: Symphony No. 1, Drapa & Midsommarvaka

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Lukasz Borowicz


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006 (Vol.2)

Georg Friedrich Haas - Hyperion (2006) ;Concerto for light and orchestra
Jörg Widmann - Zweites Labyrinth (2006) ;for orchestral groups

SACD


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Still immersing myself in the music of Debussy, this time with solo piano music and Michelageli's wonderful performances of his _Images_.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Debussy with Gieseking's superb performances of the Préludes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part four for late morning and early afternoon.

22 songs from 1821-22, inc:

_Ihr Grab_ [_Her Grave_] for voice and piano [Text: Karl August Engelhardt] (1822):
_Sei mir gegrüßt!_ [_I Greet You!_] for voice and piano D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1822):
_Todesmusik_ [_Death Music_] for voice and piano D758 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1822):
_Schatzgräbers Begehr_ [_The Treasure-Hunter's Desire_] for voice and piano D761 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1822):
_Des Tages Weihe_ [_The Day's Consecration_] for soprano, alto, baritone, bass and piano D763 [Text: anon.] (1822):










Piano Sonata [no.14 ***] in A-minor D784 (1823):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










_Die schöne Müllerin_ [_The Fair Maid of the Mill_] - cycle of twenty songs for voice and piano D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1823):










String Quartet no.13 [_Rosamunde_] in A-minor D804 (1824):


----------



## Dimace

*Arleen* is undoubtedly one of the best sopranos America has produced. Her capabilities with the two big Hs are well known to you. In this wonderful CD Die Dame Auger shows us the reason of her mythos.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart / Weber / Spohr - Clarinet Concertos

Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis & Peter Maag


----------



## Sondersdorf

*Mahler Symphony No. 2 in C minor*

Wunderhorn called this "magical". Right now, I would agree.


----------



## Janspe

*J. Brahms: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 51 #1*
Emerson String Quartet









This is a wonderful quartet, but it took a very long time for it to grow on me. First time I heard it years ago I was completely bewildered (dare I say _annoyed_?) by it. I still feel a bit uneasy about it. It's so intense and dense, so full of ideas - a lot going on at all times. But it's a work that I find myself returning to quite regularly, and these days I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb recording of what is more or less the edition of the score put together by the conductor Ingelbrecht and his wife with the approval of Debussy and D'Anunzio.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Piano Concerto in C major, K.503*
New Philharmonia Orchestra, led by Otto Klemperer
Daniel Barenboim, piano









One of the greatest concertos of Mozart, for sure! Nice to revisit it after quite a long time. The first movement in particular is one of my favourites. Never heard this recording before, so though to give it spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain

Steven Osborne (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> An enjoyable recording


I can't recall seeing this disc posted on the thread before - its really not in my regular listening zone but something about it tempted me to buy it a number of years back. Now removed from the shelf for a play soon.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Goldberg Variations - Simone Dinnerstein.*

A measured and considered recording of the Goldbergs that joins many that I get pleasure listening to - nice.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I can't recall seeing this disc posted on the thread before - its really not in my regular listening zone but something about it tempted me to buy it a number of years back. Now removed from the shelf for a play soon.
> Thanks for the reminder.


I'm curious what the renewed listening experience will be like


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Secular Works

CD2 Madrigals


----------



## Chilham

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Jos van Immerseel

Anima Eterna Brugge










Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain

Kirill Karabits

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Mussorgsky: Boris Gudunov (A Symphonic Synthesis arr. L Stokowski)

José Serebrier

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death

Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Ivari Ilja










Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge

John Wilson

Sinfonia of London


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> A superb recording of what is more or less the edition of the score put together by the conductor Ingelbrecht and his wife with the approval of Debussy and D'Anunzio.


It's worthwhile enriching the understanding of the work with a little bit on D'Annunzio, who led quite an eventful life, enmeshed in the politics of leading Italy into WW1 and then, at least he is blamed for, heightening the political atmosphere and acrobatics that lead to Mussolini. Look it up, it's quite the historical circus.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Death And The Maiden

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Listening to the beautiful Sweelinck Madrigals with the Gesualdo Consort and to Adriaan Willaert with Singer Pur is a real pleasure, what I particularly like is the use of a soprano instead of a counter tenor. I don't hate counter tenors but a female voice amidst male voices give more relief to the sound. It is less homogeneous, but the clear female voice makes it more sparkling. A wise choice.

*Adriaan Willaert*

Motets CD2


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Piano Concerto in C major

Bruno Canino (piano)

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia

Clementi: Minuetto pastorale
Clementi: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 33, No. 3
Clementi: Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano
Clementi: Symphony in D Op. 18, No. 2, revised Fasano
Clementi: Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasano


----------



## Neo Romanza

Selections from this recording:










An outstanding introduction to this composer. I find _Katyn Epitaph_ especially moving.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> Philip Glass-The Glass Box


Wow. I admire anyone who has the sustained concentration to listen to an entire box of Philip Glass. (I'm serious.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Started my musical day (well, after waking up to some African music) with some background listening to Lachenmann works that I know better than his other pieces ... all towards gaining a better understanding of _Reigen seliger Geister_, this weeks candidate in the quartet listening thread.

Ausklang is a piano concerto in which the piano sounds like a piano and the orchestra sounds like an orchestra! A mighty work.










The three quartets include Reigen seliger Geister along with the other two quartets that I know a little better.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. I admire anyone who has the sustained concentration to listen to an entire box of Philip Glass. (I'm serious.)


I admire anyone who can listen to Glass period. 

NP:

*Pärt
Symphony No. 3
Gothenburg SO
Järvi*


----------



## Vasks

_Microtonal brass clusters a bit tough to take_


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann*: _Violin Sonatas_
Tetzlaff, Vogt


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158630


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 29
Capriccio italien, op. 45

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons

1988, remastered 2006


----------



## SanAntone

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. I admire anyone who has the sustained concentration to listen to an entire box of Philip Glass. (I'm serious.)


It's a job, someone has to do it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Aladdin Suite
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*










Such a fun piece! I need to give another listen to the complete work (Rozhdestvensky recording on Chandos).


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Holberg Suite, Two Elegiac Melodies; Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

This afternoon a couple of the 'biggies' of the concerto world. Both in, what are for me, modern recordings and very good ones at that.

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - Leonidas Kavakos, Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.*

*Elgar, Cello Concerto - Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Chilham

A personal "Lament" on the death of Josquin, 500 years ago today.










Josquin de Prez: Missa Pange lingua, Missa L'homme armé Super voces musicales and others

Peter Phillips

The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments
Paul Crossley, piano
London Sinfonietta
Salonen*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158631


*Ernest Chausson*

Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Symphony in B flat major, op. 20

Orchestre National de Lille
Alexander Bloch

2019


----------



## Enthusiast

Ma Vlast from Tokyo .... sound is OK for a 60s live recording, performance is very worthwhile.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## fbjim

Like Jarvi a lot, and this is a great rendition of the Cello Symphony.


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams*: Saxophone Concerto
Tim McAllister, alto saxophone
St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, David Robertson

This is a really excellent concerto, but if I'm honest I think it goes on a bit too long, mainly regarding the first movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Let us dance. This is a delightful disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Virgin Harpsichord*

Skip Sempé


----------



## Musicaterina

Robert Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

played by Jean-Guihen Queyras and the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Gothos

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. I admire anyone who has the sustained concentration to listen to an entire box of Philip Glass. (I'm serious.)


I haven't listened to the entire box yet.Just getting through the first 2 discs was a challenge.I find listening to Glass is best done in small doses.I find that I am enjoying the stuff that is done in a more recognizable classical vein ie;the string quartets,symphonies etc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Having danced, let's cry. A peaceful and uplifting end to a day that started rather differently.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Fantasía_ for soprano saxophone and chamber orchestra
John Harle, soprano saxophone
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

This twelve-minute concerto is frankly more memorable than the Adams, although it very nearly has the opposite problem of the Adams: it feels like more could have been done with the material in the second and third movements, which both last less than three minutes each, and even the first could have been more developed. But really at the end, I don't feel short-changed at all. Lovely piece.


----------



## fbjim

Gothos said:


> I haven't listened to the entire box yet.Just getting through the first 2 discs was a challenge.I find listening to Glass is best done in small doses.I find that I am enjoying the stuff that is done in a more recognizable classical vein ie;the violin sonatas,symphonies etc.


The Glass violin concerto 1 is a legitimate great work, I think. Glass is out of fashion compared to the likes of Reich and La Monte Young, and I definitely prefer the other guys from that school more but the VC is wonderful.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming live, The Berlin Philharmonic via The Digital Concert Hall. First concert of the season…..with a full hall, thank goodness.

Turning it up, loud ;-)

View attachment 158633

View attachment 158634

View attachment 158635


----------



## fbjim

Karen Tanaka - Techno etudes II

Premiered by the great Ralph van Raat, who's always worth listening to!


----------



## Guest

Szymanowski, second string quartet.










A really beautiful work. A first movement with serene yet spooky melodies floating over a skittering accompaniment, a sarcastic burlesque central movement, and a slow, throbbing finale. Great skill and inventiveness in this music.


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
Kirill Gerstein
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès

It's taken a a few listens, but this imposing concerto has definitely grown on me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Forqueray*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've owned more than one version of Kempe's classic set of Richard Strauss works over the years, but that didn't stop me from getting this bargain-priced Warner box from 2019:









I believe this release was remastered from a different set of tapes than previously used, and it sounds better than ever.

Currently listening to an electrifying account of the Alpine Symphony.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158641


A Portrait

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano

1995


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*Erik Satie*: _Piano Music_, Vol. 1 by Noriko Ogawa
played on an Erard piano


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1* Nelson Freire with the Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca









Brahms First piano concerto is a great favourite of mine. This is a decent performance but perhaps not a favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

There is so much sadness in the world right now.


----------



## Malx

*Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia Mistica - LSO, David Atherton.*

Certainly not as groundbreaking as others of his generation but I like a lot of his output.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: The Piano Quartets* Emanuel Ax, Isaac Stern, Jamie Laredo & Yo-Yo Ma on Sony









More favourite Brahms. I loved Brahms chamber music (particularly that featuring the piano) from my first time hearing it around the age of twelve. Much the same can be said for Brahms orchestral music, but I went through a period of cooling off with the orchestral music. This never really happened with the chamber music - it's always appealed strongly to me.

This 2 CD set of the Piano Quartets is excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158647


*Guillaume Dufay*

Motets and Chansons

Gothic Voices

2018


----------



## mparta

New for me.

I find not a whit of musical interest in this. Tried twice.

now i know, IMHO, just loud and ceremonial. Seems to be a determined backstep from a period decades before, perhaps that's the Salzburg conservatism that would prevail until Mozart's time. When I think of the richness of Monteverdi, long before, i wonder what happened?


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann*: _Piano Quintet_; _Piano Quartet_
Stéphane de May et al.










Beautifully executed performances of these two masterpieces. The recorded acoustic is also excellent.


----------



## fbjim

Martin Alsop / Baltimore SO - Leonard Bernstein Symphony No. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"


----------



## Janspe

*P. Dusapin: Iti, In Nomine and In Vivo for solo violin; Forma Fluens for piano and violin*
Milan Pala, violin
Katarina Palova, piano









I have very little to no experience on Dusapin's music - I think I may have heard a violin concerto of his once - so listening to this recording functioned as an educational effort for me. I must admit, though, that I may have made a disservice to the music by listening to it all on one go. Three of the four works are for solo violin and take up more than 40 minutes of the total runtime, and it really felt like _a lot_ of solo violin to my humble ears. It didn't really help that to my un-Dusapin-trained ears, the solo pieces sounded very similar to each other. All of that being said, I did enjoy listening to Pala's obviously dedicated and virtuosic journey through the music. Interestingly, the sound was very echo-y throughout - I wonder if this was intentional or just a thing that happened?

By the time I reached the much-awaited duo piece in which pianist Katarina Palova joined the party, my brain was totally tired of Dusapin's violin writing and I probably would have enjoyed the piece more had I encountered it on its own. So all in all I think I should revisit each of the pieces on this album individually and savour every note!

I will definitely explore Mr. Pala's - a new encounter to me! - very interesting discography more in the future.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann*: _Piano Quartet_, _Piano Quintet_
Samuel Rhodes, Beaux Arts Trio, Dolf Bettelheim










These two chamber works by Robert Schumann are, for my money, among the best ever written. And these recordings by the Beaux Arts Trio with Rhodes and Bettelheim are very finely executed.


----------



## fbjim

Fresh from the record store with this 1959 recording. Always interesting to see Paray outside the French romantic repitoire, but I think Schumann really fit his style.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev: Symphony No. 4*
_Novosibirsk Academic SO - Thomas Sanderling_


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 6-8-9

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 & Variations Concertantes

Lynn Harrell (cello) & Bruno Canino (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Górecki
Quasi Una Fantasia, Op. 64 ("String Quartet No. 2")
Royal String Quartet*


----------



## WVdave

Barber; Violin Concertos
Korngold; Much Ado About Nothing - Suite 
Gil Shaham, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn
Deutsche Grammophon - 439 886-2, CD, Album, Stereo, US, 1994.


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn, Mysliveček: Cello Concertos [Wendy Warner, Camerata Chicago, Drostan Hall]


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

Early start for me
*Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - NDRSO, Günter Wand.*

*Brahms, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado*

Two discs that have been on my shelves since their release back in the nineties and well worth the space they take up.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Quintets with Piano

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op 76

London Haydn Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Malx

Continuing with discs bought in the early years of my classical music journey.

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Oslo PO, Mariss Jansons.*

The disc I have is one that was released under license by Conifer in 1991 which I bought from the local branch of Woolworths. At the time I had no clue as to who Mariss Janson was and how well respected his Tchaikovsky symphony recordings were - a lucky pick at a discount price.


----------



## Ariasexta

I just ve gotten Janos Starker`s Bach solo Cello suites, I find them not as good as Jaap Ter Linder for me, too romantic. The servile and very discrete studentliness of professional baroque performers is still my food of love, it is why I always refrained from buying some famous violinists and cellists`s Bach solo works. Those performers who stride between many periods like baroque and romanticism always sound too liberal, too loose. I am sorry.


----------



## Merl

Dvorak's 4th quartet from my Panocha set. A few more 4ths to get thru today.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony thread.
*Rawsthorne, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.*

I intend playing this again over the weekend - a fine symphony imo.


----------



## Faramundo

Pretty good recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

For those looking for a bargain this disc is being discontinued by Chandos and is currently available for £2.00 (physical copy) on their website, search under sale cds. I appreciate the shipping costs outside the UK may make this less of a bargain.
IMO its worth two quid of anyones' hard earned.

ETA - UK P&P £1.35.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part five for the late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata in A-minor for arpeggione and piano D824, posth. arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1824):










Sonata [_Grand Duo_] in C for piano duet D812 (1824):
_Vier Ländler_ for piano duet D814 (1824):










Octet in F for two violins, viola, cello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):










_Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ for piano duet D819 (1824):


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacobs can be a bit infuriating but more often for me his take on quite a wide repertoire is both fresh and delightful. His Schubert certainly is.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin

Lars Vogt (piano) & Christian Tetzlaff (violin)


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD3

French rimes 
Canons
Lute Works


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday Symphony, and wrapping-up the mid romantics with Saint-Saēns.










Saint-Saēns: Symphony No. 3 "Organ"

Christoph Eschenbach

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Olivier Latry










Saint-Saēns: Carnival of the Animals & Cello Concerto No. 1

Neeme Järvi

Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester, Truls Mørk










Saint-Saēns: Danse Macabre

Daniel Barenboim

Luben Yordanoff, Orchestre De Paris










Saint-Saēns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso

Daniel Harding

Renaud Capuçon, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Saint-Saēns: Samson and Delilah (Highlights)

Myung-Whun Chung

Paris Opéra-Bastille Chorus, Paris Opéra-Bastille Orchestra, Placido Domingo, Waltraud Meier, Alain Fondary, Jean-Philippe Courtis

Saint Saēns: Clarinet Sonata

Martin Fröst & Roland Pöntinen










Saint-Saēns: Piano Concerto No. 2 & 4

Louis de Froment

Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Gabriel Tacchino


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos/ Malédiction, S121 Op. 452

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## mparta

Enthusiast said:


> Jacobs can be a bit infuriating but more often for me his take on quite a wide repertoire is both fresh and delightful. His Schubert certainly is.


I agree, I often at first hearing think "this is nuts, nope" and then am drawn in. I think I've ended up thinking his Mozart/DaPonte operas are my choice. I don't know the Schubert, perhaps that's a next listen.


----------



## Enthusiast

Saint-Saens piano trios ... attractive works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> I agree, I often at first hearing think "this is nuts, nope" and then am drawn in. I think I've ended up thinking his Mozart/DaPonte operas are my choice. I don't know the Schubert, perhaps that's a next listen.


His daPonte operas are very good but I think I prefer the Currentzis recordings which follow very similar performance practices but have, for me, more of a zing. I think it is about the recitative with that of Currentzis having more of a sense of there being a dramatic sweep (more than any recording I know!). Many critics at the time disagreed - they warned that the Currentzis way with the recitative would pall on repeated hearings but that has not happened to me. The Schubert symphonies have quite a few "new ideas" and are almost driven, something I generally dislike in Schubert but works because his readings also sparkle.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm sure Rawsthorne never thought of his three symphonies being played back to back. They are quite serious and substantial works and it can be hard to bury yourself in one and then have to forget it all to take on the next one. My solution has been to play them with a completely different work in between each symphony. So I listened to Rawsthorne 1 followed by the Eotvos Alhambra Concerto followed by Rawsthorne 2 and then the Rite. I finished with Rawsthorne 3 - today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria RV588 & Gloria RV589

Kenneth Bowen (tenor), Anne Wilkens (mezzo-soprano), Patrizia Kwella (soprano), Lynda Russell (soprano)

Choir Of St. John's College, Cambridge (chorus), The Wren Orchestra, George Guest


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> The disc I have is one that was released under license by Conifer in 1991 which I bought from the local branch of Woolworths. At the time I had no clue as to who Mariss Janson was and how well respected his Tchaikovsky symphony recordings were - a lucky pick at a discount price.


I spent decades disliking Tchaikosvky until I heard the Jansons Oslo cycle, and then it all clicked. It's funny how some conductors can bring their je ne sais quoi to a composer, and my whole perspective on the composer changes.

I'm listening to Symphony No. 4.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158674


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 35, 169, 170

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans

2009, reissued 2016


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chaya Czernowin - Pilgerfahrten (2006/2007)
for speaker, treble choir and instruments
SACD









'Pilgerfahrten is a whole-evening composition for a large children choir and an ensemble of 20 players. It is a virtual, abstract theatre of sound which emerges from the meeting of two texts: a poem, Pilgerfahrten, by Stefan George (first 2 parts: Aufschrift and Mühle, lass die Arme still), from the year 1891, and the story Das Geheimnis der Hatifnatten by Tove Jansson from the year 1962. The two texts are used simultaneously for most of the piece.' (Chaya Czernowin)
The piece was written for the Kreuzchor in Dresden. The composer spent an extended time with the choir, and in this process she learnt to know the children and their exceptional capacities. This resulted in what is probably one of the most challenging pieces ever written for a children's choir, both musically and technically.

Basically this is an avant garde composition about Tove Jansson's Moomins.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

21 Hungarian Dances (arr. Piatti)

Guido Schiefen, cello
Marus Kreul, piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Kammerkonzert für 13 Instrumentalisten
Ensemble "die reihe" Wien
Friedrich Cerha*


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Fingal" (Yesipov/Le chant du monde)
Alyabiev - The Tempest (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Rubinstein - Symphony #5 (Andreescu/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Three Places in New England; Symphony No.3; The Unanswered Question; A Set of Pieces

Gilbert Kalish (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

A key Schumann work. Lovely; glorious.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

John Cage - Sonatas & Interludes
Nora Skuta - prepared piano
SACD


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z1lq








Live at the BBC Proms: The BBC Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Sakari Oramo, perform Charlotte Bray, Foulds, Arnold. Timothy Ridout is the soloist in Walton's Viola Concerto.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London

Presented by Martin Handley

John Foulds: Le cabaret (Overture to a French Comedy)
William Walton: Viola Concerto

8.00 pm
Interval 
Paul Harris, co-author of 'Malcolm Arnold: Rogue Genius' talks to Martin Handley about the music and turbulent life of this most misunderstood of British composers, whose reputation took a dive after the 1950s.

8.20 pm
Charlotte Bray: Where Icebergs Dance Away (UK premiere)
Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 5

Timothy Ridout (viola)
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Sakari Oramo (conductor)

A world away from centenary composer Malcolm Arnold's reputation for light music and film scores, the Fifth Symphony is a richly layered work full of irony, pain and loss. An opening musical 'garden of memories' pays affectionate homage to departed friends, while the scherzo flirts with jazz and the finale offers a tantalising glimpse of heaven before snatching it cruelly away. BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist Timothy Ridout is the soloist in Walton's poetic Viola Concerto, which was given its world premiere at the Proms in 1929. Global warming is the stimulus behind Charlotte Bray's Where Icebergs Dance Away, which draws on the work of American artist Zaria Forman.


----------



## fbjim

Cesar Franck - Prelude, Chorale and Fugue, perf. Ivan Moravec









Anyone who does French piano music ought to play this one more. Right up there with any of those romantic masterpieces.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - String Quartet No. 15*

It's always a pleasure to immerse oneself in Schubert's blissful, infinite outpourings of poetry. The Auryns are simply perfect here.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

For me, this symphony has never been problematic, and I've always been bemused by commentators who say it is. In any case, this is a superb performance!


----------



## fbjim

Igor Stravinsky - Jeux de Carters - Charles Munch / BSO









Not one of his most popular ballets but this is a wonderful recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart under the auspices of Harnoncourt and the Concentus Musicus ... the clarinet and oboe concertos and two of the horn concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Carmina Burana *

Vol.1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158683


*Clara Schumann*

Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7
3 Romances for piano, op. 11
Scherzo No. 2 in C minor, op. 14
3 Romances for violin and piano, op. 22
Widmung (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Mondacht (transcription of Robert Schumann song)
Piano Sonata in G minor

Isata Kanneh-Mason, piano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Holly Mathieson

2019


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Adagio of the Moonlight Sonata

played by Simonetta Ginelli on a harp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette excerpts*

I rarely listen to this CD and have never made it through Berlioz's Romeo. I don't think I'll make it through it this time, either. [Update: I'm into the third movement, and I'm liking it. What's wrong with me?]


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565

played by Amy Turk on a harp


----------



## Musicaterina

elgars ghost said:


> Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part five for the late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Sonata in A-minor for arpeggione and piano D824, posth. arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1824):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata [_Grand Duo_] in C for piano duet D812 (1824):
> _Vier Ländler_ for piano duet D814 (1824):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octet in F for two violins, viola, cello, double bass, clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ for piano duet D819 (1824):


Have you ever heard Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata on a real arpeggione, perhaps the recording by Gerhart Darmstadt (arpeggione) and Egino Klepper (piano)?









Really to "melt away"!


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Jesus bleibet meine Freude (Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring) from the Cantata No. 147

played by Silke Aichhorn on a harp


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Jesus bleibet meine Freude (Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring) from the Cantata No. 147

played by Anna Wengreen also on a harp. This is also a piece from which I sometimes can't get enough.


----------



## Coach G

During the past few weeks I've been listening to Bernstein/Brahms form Bernstein's DG years circa 1983.

Brahms: Symphonies #1,2 3 & 4; Academic Festival Orchestra; Haydn Variations; Tragic Overture; Violin Concerto (w/Gidon Kremer, violin), Double Concerto (w/Gidon Kremer, violin; Mischa Maisky, cello)

The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra















Leonard Bernstein gets beautiful sounds from the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra; but that's not hard to do considering the fact the Vienna Phil is (arguably) the greatest orchestra in the world (or at least in the top five?). While these recordings are solid, well-measured, and certainly good enough; I expected more from one the two highest grossing conductors of his times (the other one being Herbert Von Karajan; and I read somewhere that the _late_ Bernstein and the _late_ Karajan were _still_ two of the highest grossing conductors several years _after_ their deaths. All-in-all, I think I like Bernstein's earlier Brahms recordings that he did for Columbia back in the 1950s and 1960s with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. The DG/Vienna recordings are more refined and slick, but the Columbia/New York recordings have more warmth and enthusiasm, to my ears.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Pachelbel: Canon in D

played by Emily Hopkins on a harp


----------



## Bourdon

*De Orto/Josquin*


----------



## Musicaterina

Now Pachelbel's Canon played by Silke Aichhorn also on a harp


----------



## Malx

More from Gibson and my local band.
*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

This is a distinctive interpretation, with more emotion than Debussy usually gets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Musicaterina said:


> Have you ever heard Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata on a real arpeggione, perhaps the recording by Gerhart Darmstadt (arpeggione) and Egino Klepper (piano)?
> 
> View attachment 158684
> 
> 
> Really to "melt away"!


I haven't, and because the Arpeggione itself was so short-lived I wouldn't even have known that any recordings with anything other than a cello had actually been made. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part six for tonight.

String Quartet no.14 [_Death and the Maiden_] in D-minor D810 (1824):










18 songs from 1822-25, inc.

_Schwestergruß_ [_Sister's Greeting_] for voice and piano D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Pilgerweise_ [_Pilgrim's Song_] for voice and piano D789 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1823):
_Gebet (Du Urquell aller Güte)_ [_Prayer (You, Source of All Goodness)_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano D815 [Text: Friedrich de la Motte, Baron Fouqué] (1824):
_Coronach (Todtengesang der Frauen und Mädchen)_ [_Coronach (Threnody of Women and Maidens)_] for three-part female choir and piano D836 [Text: Sir Walter Scott, transl. by Adam Storck] (1825):
_Totengräbers Heimwehe_ [_Gravedigger's Homesickness_] for voice and piano D842 [Text: Jacob Nikolaus Craigher de Jachelutta] (1825):










_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor for piano duet D818 (1824):
_Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français_ in E-minor for piano duet D823 (prob. 1825):


----------



## JohnP

Chopin. Piano Sonatas No. 2 & 3. Antonio Barbosa. Connoisseur Society
Beethoven. Piano Sonatas No. 21 & 30. Antonio Barbosa. Connoisseur Society

I broke out some treasured vinyl, today. Both records come from the same producers and era as Ivan Moravec's Chopin Nocturnes, first recording of the Preludes, etc. I know of no more realistic piano recordings. They are deep, rich, tonally believable, and room-filling.

Barbosa was hailed by fellowpPerformers and critics alike as one of the finest pianists of his generation. His performances, here, are both poetic and powerful. My strongest impression is of someone who has mastered the music and who plays with the utmost confidence and authority.

Barbosa plays the last movement of the 3rd Sonata with the same kind of fire as William Kapell did, and I can give no higher compliment.









The last movement of Beethoven's 30th Sonata rivals Myra Hess's poetry, and that old recording has been my reference for many years. With this kind of sound, Barbosa's recording is my current standard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat Mater by Dvorak with Philippe Herreweghe ++. I never heard it before. I just finished Pergolesi's Stabat Mater. It's a Stabat Mater Saturday with pizza and blackcurrant juice. Maybe later I'll hear James MacMillans piece too.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor & String Quintet in F* Werner Haas and members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet on Philips









The first disc from this 2 CD set of the complete Brahms Quintets. Jolly good!


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rambler

*Brucker: The Masses* Eugen Jochum on DG









Classic accounts of the three Bruckner masses. When it comes to Bruckner I'm more a a symphony man myself. However there is no denying there is much earnest and powerful music here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, Haydn Variations


----------



## Itullian

Awesome!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat Mater by James MacMillan. Listened to this at least once a year since it came out in 2017.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2009 Vol. 3
Manos Tsangaris - Batsheba. Eat The History!
Radio play after an installation opera for actors, singers, chorus, orchestra and electronics (2008/2009)
SACD


----------



## Itullian

Another awesome recording in amazing sound.


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158698


*Claudio Monteverdi*

L'Orfeo

Le Concert d'Astrée
Emmanuelle Haïm

2004, reissued 2016


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Leif Ove Andsnes - Berlin Philharmonic - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## pmsummer

RUE DES JUGLEORS
_Instrumental and Vocal Music from the 12th to the 14th Century_
*Various Anonymous Composers*
Ensemble Anonymus
Claude Bernatchez - director
_
Analekta - Fluer de Lys_


----------



## MusicSybarite

WVdave said:


> Barber; Violin Concertos
> Korngold; Much Ado About Nothing - Suite
> Gil Shaham, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn
> Deutsche Grammophon - 439 886-2, CD, Album, Stereo, US, 1994.
> 
> View attachment 158659


My favorite performance of the Korngold. Shaham extracts some sentimentality that is absent in other performances, and I like that. A very affecting rendition especially in the 1st movement.


----------



## MusicSybarite

fbjim said:


> Igor Stravinsky - Jeux de Carters - Charles Munch / BSO
> 
> View attachment 158680
> 
> 
> Not one of his most popular ballets but this is a wonderful recording.


The coupling work looks good too.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet In C Major

with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

*Gubaidulina
Music for Flute, String and Percussion
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
LSO
Rostropovich*










Awesome!


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)

Elgar: Canto Popolare (In Moonlight)
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Elgar: La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Elgar: Mot d'Amour Op. 13 No. 1
Elgar: Offertoire, Op. 11
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Elgar: Sursum corda, Op. 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81, etc.

Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein

Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, Op. 58
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil (12) for orchestra, Op. 67b
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil (12) for piano, Op. 67


----------



## Gothos

Enjoying BWV 21 very much!


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev - André Previn / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra - Alexander Nevsky Cantata / Lieutenant Kije Suite


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev
Alexandre Nevski | Zdravitsa | Ils sont sept

Publisher (label) : Chant Du Monde
Catalog number : 78 389
Recording date : 1962-1968

Larissa Avdeeva - mezzo-soprano (6), USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Russian State Academic Choir, dir. - Alexander Yurlov, Evgeni Svetlanov (1-8), USSR Radio / TV Large Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (9)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Gothos

cd 10


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part seven for either side of a late morning stroll.

Piano Sonata [no.15 ***] in A-minor D845 (1825):
Piano Sonata [no.16 ***] in D D850 (1825):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










20 songs from 1825-26, inc:

_Abschied von der Erde_ [_Farewell to the Earth_] for reciter and piano D829 [Text: Adolf Pratobevera von Wiesborn] (1826):
_Des Sängers Habe_ [_The Minstrel's Possessions_] for voice and piano D832 [Text: Franz Xaver von Schlechta] (1825): 
_Gesänge aus "Wilhelm Meister"_ - cycle of four songs for voice(s) and piano D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):
_Nachthelle_ [_Night Brightness_] for tenor, male choir and piano D892 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C for piano duet D886, re-designated as D968B (poss. 1825 or 1826):
_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor for piano duet D859 (1825):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor for piano duet D885 (1826):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## Malx

*Grażyna Bacewicz, String Quartet No 4 - Royal String Quartet.*

Streamed from Qobuz.


----------



## Chilham

Delibes: Three short pieces from Lakmé

François-Xavier Roth

Les Siècles, Marianne Crebassa, Sabine Devieilhe










Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin (Highlights)

Semyon Bychkov

Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Nuccia Focile, Neil Shicoff, Irina Arkhipova, Olga Borodina, Sarah Walker, St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, Orchestre de Paris










Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (Highlights)

Mariss Jansons

Tatiana Serjan, Misha Didyk, Larissa Diadkova, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien

Bernard Haitink

Concertgebouworkest










Tchaikovsky: The Seasons arr. for Orchestra

Neeme Järvi

Detroit Symphony Orchestra

Edit - and adding:










Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4

Silesian Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic recording of Debussy's *Pelléas et Mélisande*, the French sung so clearly that even someone with only a smattering of French can understand most of the words. This edition has the added attraction of a collection of French songs sung by the original Mélisande, Mary Garden and her successor Maggie Teyye, both of whom studied the role with Debussy.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108
Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Overtures & Suites from the Operas *
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Suites from the Operas*
_Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - Jurowski_


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Sibelius: Ett ensamt skidspår
Sibelius: Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Sibelius: Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Sibelius: Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
Sibelius: The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

I start with the first book of psalms These psalms consist of four books, I will listen to them in the coming days.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko* (Tone Poem)
_Moscow SO - Golovschin_


----------



## sbmonty

Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Silesian Quartet

Current weekly string quartet thread selection.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Miscellaneous Solo Piano Works* (Disc 1)
_Wilhelm Kempff_


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta

Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Felicity Palmer (mezzo), Gary Lakes (tenor), Anatoly Kotcherga (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bourdon

*Adriaan Willaert*

The Motets

CD3


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Pomp and Circumstance Marches

Alice Coote (mezzo soprano)

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat Mater by Vivaldi and Schubert today, not at the same time.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta
> 
> Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Felicity Palmer (mezzo), Gary Lakes (tenor), Anatoly Kotcherga (bass)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Michael Tilson Thomas


Thats a fabulous disc, but there is always something that I wonder each time I look at the cover - what happened to Emerson?


----------



## Flamme

Live at the BBC Proms: the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov, and Patricia Kopatchinskaja, perform Bartók alongside traditional Hungarian music from Folktone Band.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London
Presented by Kate Molleson

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2

c. 8.15pm
Live Interval: Simon Broughton, co-editor of the Rough Guide to World Music, shares his knowledge of Hungarian music traditions.

c. 8.40pm
Bartok: Suite No. 2

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin
Folktone Band
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov, conductor

In a memorable Prom in 2019, violinist Pekka Kuusisto took Sibelius's Violin Concerto back to its roots in Finnish folk music. Now the dazzling, fearless Patricia Kopatchinskaja takes up the challenge, tracing the same evolution from traditional Hungarian songs and dances to Bartók's Violin Concerto No. 2. The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and conductor Ilan Volkov explore the rough-hewn rhythms and the lyrical melodies that unite Bartók's Violin Concerto with the Magyar music that so fascinated the composer.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z5gc


----------



## Enthusiast

I've listened to many Ma Vlasts over the last few days. Now it is the turn of the recording that has become, for me, definitive.


----------



## Bourdon

*Carmina Burana*

Vol.2


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos /Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A Major, Op. 90, MWV N 16 'Italian'

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158727


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Great Organ Works

Peter Hurford, organ

1976-1981, compilation 1994


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Cello Concerto no 3 in G major G 480

played by Maurice Gendron and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Raymond Leppard


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Scapino: A Comedy Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Bax - Symphony #6 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra No. 9, G. 482

played by Mat Haimovitz (violoncello) and the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Andrew Davis


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Piano Concerto in E-flat major, G.487 (c.1768)

played by Eckart Sellheim (piano) and the Collegium Aureum conducted by Franzjosef Maier


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta
> 
> Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Felicity Palmer (mezzo), Gary Lakes (tenor), Anatoly Kotcherga (bass)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus (chorus), Michael Tilson Thomas


I can't find this on any streaming service, seems I'll need to buy it.


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Lynn Harrell (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 4839311
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini: Symphony in C Major Op. 10 No. 4 G 523

played by the Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss conducted by Johannes Goritski


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twelfth Sunday after Trinity
_Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele_, BWV 69a
_Geist und Seele wird verwirret_, BWV 35
_Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren_, BWV 137
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Christoph Genz, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## eljr

Lang Lang at Royal Albert Hall

Lang Lang (piano)

Release Date: 24th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: G010004112423D
Label: Sony
Length: 1 hour 45 minutes


----------



## Biwa

Antonin Dvorak:

Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"

Royal Concergebouw Orchestra
Mariss Jansons (conductor)


----------



## Enthusiast

A two hour long quartet? You might expect Feldman-like space but this Riley work is filled with incident.


----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Boccherini: String Quintets with Contrabass (G337-G339 & G223)

played by the Ensemble 415


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez and others*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 10 in E-flat major "Harp", Op. 74 and No. 11 in F minor, "Serioso", Op. 95
Emerson String Quartet

I was saddened by the news this week that the Emerson String Quartet will be calling it quits. I've heard them live more than any other chamber ensemble. But all good things must come to an end.

I'll be revisiting my favorite Emerson recordings over the coming days.

Here's what I wrote about the Emerson String Quartet's Beethoven cycle in another thread: One of the most underrated cycles (meaning around here), but it set a new standard. I wish I hadn't avoided it for so many years.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old classic - and it still tickles and surprises me in places.


----------



## Musicaterina

Marco Uccellini: Violin Sonatas

played by:

Lucy van Dael Violin
Bob van Asoeren Harpsichord, organ
Toyohiko Satoh Liuto-attiorbato
Jaap ter Linden Violoncello


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: _Te Deum_, _Pange lingua_*, _Vexilla regis_*, _Ecce sacerdos magnus_*, Psalm 150
Maria Stadler, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger
*Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Eugen Jochum

Extraordinary music, extraordinary performances!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Felicity Lott, soprano
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## mparta

So far just the original instrument (really a period instrument, not a replica) of the Diabelli. These are nutty pieces, I have only read through them at the piano and have trouble deciding whether they're worth the work, although they're technically not as difficult as the sonatas.

The period instrument has a really gorgeous middle register, it just sings, but the characteristics change higher and lower and the bass is, to find a word that doesn't have to be pejorative, a bit gentle.

There are interesting things in the book essay, by the way, I often pay no attention, didn't buy a disc to read. But this was good.

I can't do a huge menu of 2 Diabellis and the Op. 111, so the first disc with the sonata and the Diabelli on a 1920s instrument will come later. A Bechstein, I think.

Schiff is quite the challenge, the playing is very good and very characterful. Never the "overweaning" of some of the younger players with techniques without limit, but no sense that he's technically limited. And his intellectual reach is overwhelming. Hungary-- Schiff, Serkin, Szell, Reiner, Dohnanyi(s), Annie Fischer, Bartok, Liszt.... it goes on.
Really twists your knickers to read Krasznahorkai and think about this, much less Agota Kristof, haven't gotten to Magda Szabo yet. At least there's no (realistic) burden of getting to them in the original
Such richness in so little real estate.


----------



## Musicaterina

Nicola Antonio Porpora: XII Sonatas for Violin and Basso

played by:

Violin: Giovanni Guglielmo
Cello: Pietro Bosnan
Harpsichord: Andrea Coen


----------



## starthrower

Nos.4,2 & 5


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů*: Concerto for Oboe and Small Orchestra
Alex Klein
Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman

This is a lovely, lyrical performance overall, but tends towards the gentle side, and on occasion softens Martinů's spiky harmonies a little too much. Alex Klein's solo is confident but a tad monochromatic. His playing is wonderfully supple, but also hedges accents and can tend to round out sharp edges.


----------



## Malx

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony thread.
> *Rawsthorne, Symphony No 3 - Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.*
> 
> I intend playing this again over the weekend - a fine symphony imo.


Now playing again, which merely reinforces the thought that this is an underrated Symphony - imo of course.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Furtwangler_ (Live recording from May 27th, 1947)

I grabbed this disc (the CD version) from my Berlin Philharmonic Centenary Edition box as I headed out the door for a drive to my fishing spot. I remain fairly unimpressed with Furtwangler's Beethoven.


----------



## Knorf

*Chistopher Rouse*: Flute Concerto
Carol Wincenc
Houston Symphony, Christoph Eschenbach

If I'm honest, what I think of this concerto is that it's trying too hard to be a Major Concerto, and overstays its welcome a little. But there are numerous memorable moments. The middle elegy is about James Bulger, a toddler who was murdered by two ten-year olds in 1993, when Rouse was in the midst of writing this concerto. That's a very heavy burden for a flute concerto to carry... But it's the most interesting music in the concerto.

This performance is excellent, but much longer than the supposed 23 minutes in duration as according the score.


----------



## Dimace

Right now:









I'm not the biggest Gulda's fan but this is excellent.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_

Karajan is a fine Tchaikovsky conductor, and the Berlin players are magnificent in this great symphony.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hohvaness
Symphony No. 6, Op. 173, "Celestial Gate"
Polyphonia Orchestra of London
Hovhaness*


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Orchestral Suites*
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 8
LSO - Valery Gergiev
SACD


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## eljr

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (Live)

Beauty Farm


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No.1* Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jaap van Zweden on Challenge Classics









Brucker's first symphony. Already pretty Brucknerian. Pretty decent performance and recording too!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* 'Romantic'
_Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra (SWR RSO Stuttgart) - Norrington_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stabat Mater by Szymanovsky with Polish people. My second day with a trio of Stabat Mater. Yesterday was Pergolesi, Dvorak & MacMillan and today, Vivaldi, Schubert & this guy.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1* Lucerne Festival Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on Accentus









Having just listened to Bruckner Symphony No. 1 with Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jaap van Zweden I'm now listening to the same piece this time with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado - my only other recording of the piece. This is from a two CD set including the Ninth Symphony. If forced to choose between the two I'd pick the Abbado - but I enjoy both.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 93*

It took a little while to adjust to the sound (it sounds like mono), but the performance has a sense of joy and lightness.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Stabat Mater by Szymanovsky with Polish people. My second day with a trio of Stabat Mater. Yesterday was Pergolesi, Dvorak & MacMillan and today, Vivaldi, Schubert & this guy.


With Polish people?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hovhaness
Meditation on Orpheus
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Neo Romanza said:


> With Polish people?


This one! Too many difficult names...


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent.

Rawsthorne: Symphony No. 3. David Lloyd-Jones Bournemouth. For Saturday Symphony. Good selection this week.










Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9. Karajan, Berlin. Thanks to Knorf for reminding me of this set which I tend to neglect. Still one of the best Eroicas ever recorded IMO.










Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1 No. 2 & Op. 70 No. 2. Trio Con Brio Copenhagen.

(album cover wouldn't print)

Schumann: Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto (transcribed for violin) Skide, Storgards, Danish National Symphony










Works by Britten, Kodaly, Amoyel, and Cassado. Emmanuelle Bertrand.










Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems. Orchestre National de Lille Jun Markl


----------



## JohnP

Bloch. Concerto Grosso Nos 1 & 2, Hanson, Eastman Rochester. Mercury vinyl
Bartok. Piano Concerto No. 3. Katchen, Kertesz, LSO. London vinyl
Ravel. Piano Concerto. Katchen, Kertesz, LSO. London vinyl

















The 1st Bloch Concerto Grosso has been a favorite for decades. Its an exciting, imaginative, colorful piece. The Mercury recording is superb. I'm not so sure about Katchen's Ravel, but the Bartok is probably the best I've heard. Both performances have a relaxed dreaminess that benefits the Bartok more than the Ravel. This London LP gets another 10 for engineering. The sound of both these records is startling. I may not be streaming for a while.


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 1 & 2* Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vasily Petrenko on onyx









Symphonies 1 & 2 from this set which also includes the fifth. Tchaikovsky is a composer who I sometimes look down my nose at, whilst enjoying rather more than I feel I should (my sympathies in 19th century symphonies goes to the Austrian / German symphonic repertoire).

Anyway these performances and recordings are excellent. The orchestra is fairly local to me - and I have attended many concerts with them over the years. So maybe I have a slight bias in assessing them.


----------



## Merl

The 3rd quartet is not one of my favourite Dvorak quartets by a long chalk but the Voglers at least make it less weary on the ear with a few timely cuts. The Stamitz, which I listened to, clocks in around 6 mins slower at 72 minutes!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This one! Too many difficult names...
> View attachment 158745


Great recording!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part eight for tonight (four songs and string quartet), concluding tomorrow morning (piano sonatas and the two works for violin and piano).

Four songs from 1826 for voice and piano:

_Wiegenlied_ [_Lullaby_] D867 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Der Wanderer an den Mond_ [_The Wanderer's Address to the Moon_] D870 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Am Fenster_ [_At the Window_] D878 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Sehnsucht_ [_Longing_] D879 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):










String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):










Piano Sonata [no.8 ***] in E-flat D568 - completed and revised version of Piano Sonata [no.7 ***] in D-flat D567 (orig. 1817 inc. - 2nd version by 1826):
Piano Sonata [no.18 ***] in G D894 (1826):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):
_Fantasie_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## cougarjuno

The always colorful Castelnuovo-Tedesco and his piano concertos


----------



## haziz

Rambler said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 1 & 2* Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vasily Petrenko on onyx
> 
> View attachment 158748
> 
> 
> Symphonies 1 & 2 from this set which also includes the fifth. Tchaikovsky is a composer who I sometimes look down my nose at, whilst enjoying rather more than I feel I should (my sympathies in 19th century symphonies goes to the Austrian / German symphonic repertoire).
> 
> Anyway these performances and recordings are excellent. The orchestra is fairly local to me - and I have attended many concerts with them over the years. So maybe I have a slight bias in assessing them.


Tchaikovsky's music is magnificent! Certainly it should not be looked down on, but relished and enjoyed. I never undersood the relative neglect he receives on this forum.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Sigurd Slåttebrekk - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Michail Jurowski_

I had never heard of the pianist, or this particular recording, until it got mentioned in one of Hurwitz's youtube videos. Since the Grieg Piano Concerto is my favorite piano concerto by any composer, I had to go and explore. I initially streamed it on Qobuz, but before the concerto was over, I had purchased the download. It is, by the way, relatively inexpensive on Qobuz compared to other sources. Leif Ove Andsnes' two recordings of the concerto had been my reference up to now, although I have innumerable recordings of this work, but this recording seems to be at least their equal, at least based on my initial listening. It will certainly go into my play cycle.


----------



## mparta

Always up for something enlightening, I have his Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies. I think this may have been in the short reviews in Gramophone?

Adequate, not much in terms of things I haven't heard, always rewarding music but not very personal, I think. Feinberg, Schiff, Fischer, take precedence.


----------



## mparta

haziz said:


> *Grieg: Piano Concerto*
> _Sigurd Slåttebrekk - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Michail Jurowski_
> 
> I had never heard of the pianist, or this particular recording, until it got mentioned in one of Hurwitz's youtube videos. Since the Grieg Piano Concerto is my favorite piano concerto by any composer, I had to go and explore. I initially streamed it on Qobuz, but before the concerto was over, I had purchased the download. It is, by the way, relatively inexpensive on Qobuz compared to other sources. Leif Ove Andsnes' two recordings of the concerto had been my reference up to now, although I have innumerable recordings of this work, but this recording seems to be at least their equal, at least based on my initial listening. It will certainly go into my play cycle.


This young man has a spectacular Ravel disc with one of the best Gaspard recordings I know, seems to come in under the radar, as does Cynthia Raim, again great playing on the Connoisseur society. But Slattebrekk's Ravel is great and his Schumann is wonderful too.
And I have this Grieg but because it's not a favorite, I'm pretty sure I've never listened to it. Good grief.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158750


*Arnold Schoenberg*

Verklärte Nacht, op. 4
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1974, reissued 1998


----------



## SanAntone

*Mompou*: _Variations on a Theme of Chopin_
Sofya Melikyan


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 5
Tapiola Sinfonietta - Mario Venzago


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Miscellaneous Lyric Pieces, Sonatas, Ballade *
_Sigurd Slåttebrekk_ (played on Grieg's personal piano)
_Edvard Grieg_ (1903 recording)

The sound quality of Grieg's own recording from 1903 is as expected extremely rough, but it is fascinating to hear what the composer intended (if you can strain hard enough and hear hints of the piano). I did not realize that a recording of Grieg playing his own music existed! In theory Sigurd Slåttebrekk is trying to emulate or reproduce Grieg's intentions, and he does play on Grieg's personal piano in Troldhaugen.


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Catoire .... on ... 
Georgy Catoire; Percy Sherwood - Piano Concertos (Hiroaki Takenouchi)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hovhaness
Ode to the Temple of Sound, Op. 216
Frost Symphony Orchestra
Chung Park*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kancheli
Morning Prayers
Vasiko Tevdorashvili (voice), Natalia Pschenitschnikova (alto flute)
Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158754


*Franz Schubert*
Fantasie in C major, D760 "Wanderer"

*Robert Schumann*
Fantasie in C major, op. 17

Maurizio Pollini, piano

1973 and 1974, reissued 1996


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Two "concerti for multiple instruments" are on tonight's program at ACB's concert hall.





*Gubaidulina - Triple Concerto for Cello, Bayan, Violin, and Orchestra (2016)*
Recording from a 2017 concert at Carnegie Hall - Andris Nelsons/Boston Symphony Orchestra, Harriet Krijgh, Elsbeth Moser, Baiba Skride

A rich and beautiful recent work from one of my favorite living composers.









*Messiaen - Concert a Quatre for Flute, Oboe, Piano, and Cello*
Myung-Whun Chung/Orchestra of the Bastille Opera, Yvonne Loriod, Catherine Cantin, Mstislav Rostropovich, Heinz Holliger

Messiaen's last published work is full of all the characteristics that makes his music so unique and glorious, but also seems to look back on Debussy, Schoenberg, and late Romanticism in a more overt way than is usual for him.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 5, "To the Memory of My Parents"
Tbilisi SO
Kakhidze*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Gubaidulina - Triple Concerto for Cello, Bayan, Violin, and Orchestra (2016)*
> Recording from a 2017 concert at Carnegie Hall - Andris Nelsons/Boston Symphony Orchestra, Harriet Krijgh, Elsbeth Moser, Baiba Skride
> 
> A rich and beautiful recent work from one of my favorite living composers.


I love Gubaidulina's work as well. I don't think this work has received a recording yet. Looking forward to when it does!


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* - _The Middle Quartets_
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roslavets
Piano Trio No. 4
Trio Fontenay*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 'Jupiter'

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 158755


Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

Nekuia, for mixed chorus and orchestra

Spooky and beautiful piece from 1981.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'/ Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1968-02-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 2, "Christmas Symphony"
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jacek Kasprzyk*










This is an outstanding performance of an outstanding work. Wow!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann - Overtures

Cappella Coloniensia, Hans Martin Linde

Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55:C3 in C major for wind, strings & b.c. 'Hamburger Ebb und Fluth' ('Wassermusik')
Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55:F11 in F major for 4 horns, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c. 'Alster'
Telemann: Overture in E minor TWV55:e5


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Missa Solemnis

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Seiji Ozawa

Viktoria Mullova, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 & String Sextet "Souvenir de Florence"

Harald Schoneweg, Klaus Kamper & Klenke Quartett










Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings

Vladimir Ashkenazy

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## Malx

After reading earlier posts, initially from Haziz, I decided to have a listen for myself to the recording of Sigurd Slåttebrekk playing Grieg's Piano Concerto.(Qobuz)
It is certainly an interesting take on the work - on first listen it has a delicacy and lightness of touch from the pianist which is aptly supported by the orchestra. The result is a lucid performance that allows detail to show through, I'm glad to have had the chance to make the recording's acquaintance - a benefit of this thread.

*Grieg, Piano Concerto - Sigurd Slåttebrekk, Oslo Philharmonic, Michail Jurowski.*


----------



## Sondersdorf

Move to Utah. Revive an orchestra. Play Brahms.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Pétrouchka & Le Sacre du printemps

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part nine once I'm back from the grocery run.

_Adagio_ [_Notturno_] in E-flat - movement for piano trio D897 (1827?):
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D898 (1827?):










17 songs from 1827, inc.

_Wolke und Quelle_ [_Cloud and Stream_] for voice and piano D896B [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner] (1827 inc.):
_Romanze des Richard Löwenherz_ [_Richard the Lionheart's Song_] for voice and piano D907 [Text: Sir Walter Scott, transl. by Karl Ludwig Methusalem Müller (1827):
_Schiffers Scheidelied_ [_The Sailor's Farewell Song_] for voice and piano D910 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):
_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ [_The Wedding Roast_] - comic trio for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D930 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):
_Der Kreuzzug_ [_The Crusade_] for voice and piano D932 [Text: Karl Gottfried von Leitner] (1827):










_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor for piano D915 (1827):


----------



## haziz

*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G*
_Argerich - Berlin Philharmonic - Abbado_


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

First book of Psalms CD 2


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Prometheus Overture (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Robert Schumann (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
R. Strauss - Dance of the Seven Veils from "Salome" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Infinity- Voces 8

Composers

Arnalds, Ólafur (b.1986)
Gjeilo, Ola (b.1978)
Guðnadóttir, Hildur (b.1982)
Howard, Luke (b. 1978)
Hutchings, Sophie
Jóhannsson, Jóhann (1969-2018)
Lovett, Anne
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957)
Sigurbjörnsson, Thorkell (1938-2013)


----------



## Enthusiast

Writing the name Feldman yesterday made it inevitable that I would listen to one of his works today. I opted for _For Bunita Marcus_, a piano piece of only 90 minutes in length. I wanted to play _For Philip Guston_ but don't have four hours in which I could allow the slow development to take over. One day, one day soon.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Preise dein Glücke,Gesegnetes Sachsen BWV 215

"Was mir Behagt,ist der Muntre Jagd BWV 208" ( Hunt Cantate)










What a stunningly beautiful performance, these Bach Cantatas with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightment.
The ideas that were recorded in the Telefunken have completely crystallized here.
No technical imperfections here, but a wonderful view of what the cantatas still had to come to full maturity, but was present in every fiber.
Very convincing and full of zest for life but not over the top.
Very enjoying and uplifting.


----------



## starthrower

Some morning coffee music.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen', etc.

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Raff: Abends (Rhapsodie)
Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen'


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Gayane Suite, Spartacus Ballet Suite No. 1

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Temirkanov

Old fashion vinyl.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158760


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano

2000


----------



## Enthusiast

Schnittke's 1st cello concerto and his viola concerto are among my favourites from his works and this recording - one of the first Schnittke CDs I purchased - is part of the reason why. Natalia Gutman does intensity like no-one else. The recording is not perfect and there is even a brief period towards the end of the work when the (amplified) cello is so loud that the sound distorts. Bashmet's viola concerto is a great performance.










The first Shostakovich cello concerto is also a personal favourite among his orchestral works. This performance - again, Gutman is the soloist - is thrilling and makes a good alternative to the (very different) Rostropovich recordings.


----------



## eljr

Fauré: Requiem & Cantique de Jean Racine

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor), Eric Picard (cello)

Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Jarvi

Release Date: 12th Sep 2011
Catalogue No: 0709212
Label: Erato
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 1*

I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but I like the first symphony so much, when I reach for this box, I only listen to the first symphony. The other disks could actually be the greatest hits of the Rolling Stones, and I wouldn't know.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but I like the first symphony so much, when I reach for this box, I only listen to the first symphony. The other disks could actually be the greatest hits of the Rolling Stones, and I wouldn't know.
> 
> View attachment 158761


I love No.1, but No.2 is a fine symphony as well. I need to revisit all of them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 10 in B flat major, K361 'Gran Partita'/ Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante, K.297b
Haydn: Symphony No. 44 "Trauer"
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8

Ramón Ortega Quero, oboe
Sebastian Manz, clarinet
Marc Gruber, horn
Theo Plath, bassoon
Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
Ola Rudner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Without intention, I seem to be going into a Klemperer phase. I don't know what to make of this interpretation of the 40th symphony; in the first movement, I'm used a sense of outward serenity with underlying tension. This is more depicting feeling tentative and tense at the same time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Ravel
Piano Concerto in G
Argerich
Berliners
Abbado*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* - _The Last Four Quartets _
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos 3, 4 & 5

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds

Release Date: 19th May 2014
Catalogue No: PTC5186479
Label: Pentatone
Length: 78 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2014
Editor's Choice


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 8
Berlin RSO
Thomas Sanderling*


----------



## Enthusiast

This set used to be an absolute bargain - key Walton works, each in superb performances - but is now hard to find. I listened to the viola, violin and cello concertos.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinu, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but I like the first symphony so much, when I reach for this box, I only listen to the first symphony. The other disks could actually be the greatest hits of the Rolling Stones, and I wouldn't know.
> 
> View attachment 158761


No. 3 is actually my favorite of the six...

Definitely I'd recommend to try to branch out into the rest, when your understandable love for the First is sated.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charpentier*

Les Arts Florissants, H. 487

What a lovely piece is this ..


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Nekuia, for mixed chorus and orchestra
> 
> Spooky and beautiful piece from 1981.


Nekuia? That's not right. Xenakis had already lost his mind in '81. What he actually meant to call it was *'Premonitions of (yet) another [email protected]!ng Work Week'*.


----------



## Knorf

*Piotr IIlyich Tchaikovsky*: Serenade for Strings, Op. 48 and _Francesca da Rimini_, Op. 32
London Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kancheli
Magnum Ignotum
Royal Flanders Philharmonic
Jansug Kakhidze*


----------



## eljr

Armenian Spirit

Georgi Minassyan, Haïg Sarikouyoumdjian, Gaguik Mouradian & Armen Badalyan

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 28th Aug 2012
Catalogue No: AVSA9892
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Arvo Pärt & John Tavener*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Charpentier*
> 
> Les Arts Florissants, H. 487
> 
> What a lovely piece is this ..


I'll need put this in my queue. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart - the Prussian Quartets (K 575; K 589; K 590) ... Such a perfect end to the day's listening that I feel a period of listening to a lot more Mozart's quartets coming on.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR

I've always really liked this symphony, and this is one of my favorite Schumann cycles, competitive with the likes of Skrowaczewski and Bernstein (but different from either), and in this particular symphony, even better.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
Le buisson ardent, Parts I & II, Opps. 203, 171
Stuttgart RSO
Holliger*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Musik für Oboe und Orchester_
Alexander Ott
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Hans Zender

Tempted to listen to the rest of this CD as well, but maybe later.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158773


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Cello Concerto No. 1, op. 107
Cello Concerto No. 2, op. 126

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Pablo Heras-Casado

2016


----------



## haziz

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 158773
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> 
> Cello Concerto No. 1, op. 107
> Cello Concerto No. 2, op. 126
> 
> Alisa Weilerstein, cello
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> Pablo Heras-Casado
> 
> 2016


I think Ms. Weilerstein does a terrific job with Shostakovich's first concerto. Finer in fact than it's dedicatee, Rostropovich. I am not a fan of the second concerto itself, so I rarely listen to it, and can't judge her playing, but I would be surprised if it fell short.


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _D'Om le vrai sens_ (Clarinet Concerto)
Kari Kriikku
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

It's impressive how much this concerto is getting performed in recent years (excusing the pandemic), and rightly so. Its a stunning, fascinating, utterly absorbing work. One of Saariaho's finest in fact.


----------



## Malx

Thanks to the friendly delivery guy this disc fell on the mat chez moi today.

*Bartok, String Quartet No 1 / Schulhoff, Five Pieces for String Quartet / Janáček, String Quartet No 2 ' Intimate Letters' - Quatuor Voce.*

Very nicely played and recorded.


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski*: Double Concerto for oboe, harp, and string orchestra
Heinz and Ursula Holliger
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Witold Lutosławski

Normally, I spin this disc for the Cello Concerto, a great masterpiece. But this Double Concerto is an excellent work as well, and since I'm on a 20th- and 21st-century wind concertos kick...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Works*

Gabriel Tacchino, piano. These pieces can sound trivial in the wrong hands. Tacchino balances the good nature of the pieces with their underlying depth without making them too deep for their own good.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish' 
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part ten for tonight (piano trio, impromptus and piano duets), concluding tomorrow morning (_Winterreise_).

Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):










_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D935 (1827):










_March_ [_Kindermarsch_] in G for piano duet D928 (1827):
_Grand Rondeau_ in A for piano duet D951 (1828):










_Winterreise_ [_Winter Journey_] - cycle of 24 songs for voice and piano D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (1397?-1474)

Messe: Se la face ay pale

-Early Music Consort of London / David Munrow (1942-1976)

On La Voix de Son Maitre, Pathe Marconi EMI (France), from 1974


----------



## mparta

Wow, mea culpa!!!!

This is my replacement for a nonworking disc. I started with the Timpani/Ossonce recording and was underwhelmed, but listening to Plasson with today's arrival, there is no comparison.

This performance is why I like this piece. A few iffy things from the soloists but all told, sounds like a real, full good orchestra recording of a very attractive work.

Hope I didn't throw anyone off with that Ossonce, it is not competitive, this is and makes the case for this symphony as a work that should be revived.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederick Delius: "Paris - the song of a great city"
Andrew Davis & the Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra *

I was inspired to listen to this piece after watching a pair of Paris-based films for the first time, one being Ernst Lubitsch's "Ninotchka" from 1939 starring Greta Garbo and Melvyn Douglas and the second feature being Stanley Donen's 1963 "Charade" starring Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn.

I really enjoyed both films and though the only link between these two films and my current listening happens to be the city featured in both films, it was inspiration enough and had provided a satisfying conclusion to the evening.

I'm rarely disappointed when listening Delius and this recent recording by Davis and the Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra is a beautiful performance of a beautiful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 5, "Korean"
Polish National RSO
Wit*


----------



## eljr

Charpentier, M-A: Les Arts Florissants (Idyle en musique) H.487

Les Arts Florissants, William Christie

Release Date: 1st Apr 2016
Catalogue No: HAF8901083
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Series: Les Arts Florissants
Length: 40 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

CD11 -- Weber : Oberon Overture
Schubert : Symphony No.8 ''Unfinished''
Tchaikovsky : The Nutcraker

.... on...

Evgeny Mravinsky & Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra - Live Recordings Collection


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158783


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, op. 77
Violin Concerto No. 2 in C sharp minor, op. 129

Alina Ibragimova, violin
State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov"
Vladimir Jurowski

2020


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

First listen to this symphony and ballet music. Apparently the symphony greatly impressed Tchaikovsky, who was a student of Rubinstein's.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158788


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, op. 60
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, op. 67

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2000, reissued 2017


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphonie nr. 4
Orchestre des Champ-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven - The Nine Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 7LP box reissue 1974, originally 1964

……start with No. 1 and see how far I go.

View attachment 158790


Guess Rocky and I were thinking the same….


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Oh. My. God.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158791


*Gustav Mahler*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Anthony Spirl, piano
Gustav Mahler Ensemble
Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich
Andrés Orozco-Estrada

2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Symphony No. 3
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Jurowski*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
String Quartet in A minor
Gabrieli Quartet*


----------



## fbjim

I always associated this group with Elliot Carter (they did the Naxos recordings of his SQ cycle) so it was a bit odd to see them do Mendelssohn. I shouldn't have worried - this is wonderful, and I'm convinced SQ 6 is Mendelssohn's finest work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Pro et Contra
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Johannes Kalitzke*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 23

Steven Bishop Kovacevich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Sinfonietta No. 2
Daniel Ottensamer, clarinet
Sinfonietta Cracovia
Jurek Dybał*


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Piano Concerto & Frühlingsode

Peter Aronsky (Piano)

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel, Matthias Bamert, Jost Meier


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Popov
Symphony No. 6, Op. 99, "Festive"
USSR RSO
Edvard Chivzhel*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday and last work for the night:

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 3
Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra
Jansug Kakhidze*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Gothos

Disc 6

Dufay
-Missa 'Ecce ancilla Domini'
-Proprium 'De angelis Dei officium'

Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Otmar Suitner


A rather underrated cycle, I'd say. Suitner has a special way with this music.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> A rather underrated cycle, I'd say. Suitner has a special way with this music.


I completely agree, I bought them once ( Blind without hearing) on L.P when I was in East Berlin for a ridiculous low price. Love them ever since.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus

Andrei Gavrilov (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Sonata No.6 in A major
-Sonata No.7 in C minor
-Sonata No.8 in G major
-Contratanz in B flat major

Anne-Sophie Mutter violin
Lambert Orkis piano


----------



## Merl

A rather nice disc. Playing for the Bacewicz.


----------



## Ice Berg

Enjoying Delius' piano concerto in C minor, conducted by Pritchard.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli: La Gioconda

Monserrat Caballe, Luciano Pavarotti, Alfreda Hodgson, Nicolai, Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Sherill Milnes, John del Carlo

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Bartiletti


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

First Book of Psalms

CD 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*


----------



## Malx

No connection or theme to the first works listened to this morning, other than I fancied giving them a hearing.

*Melartin, Symphony No 2 - Tampere PO, Leonid Grin.*

*Chopin, Berceuse op 57 / Polonaise No 7 op 61 / Two Nocturnes op 62 / Barcarolle op 60 - Vladimir Ashkenazy.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part eleven once I'm back from an hour's stroll.

_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):










_Fantasie_ in F-minor for piano duet D940 (1828):
_Allegro_ [_Lebensstürme_] in A-minor for piano duet D947 (1828):










_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe_ [_Belief, Hope and Love_] for mixed choir and piano D954 [Text: Johann Anton Friedrich Reil] (1828):










Piano Sonata [no.19 ***] in C-minor D958 (1828):
Piano Sonata [no.20 ***] in A D959 (1828):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Manfred

Vasily Petrenko

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini

Antonio Pappano

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Schütz*

Opus Ultimum
( Der Schwanengesang)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Knabenchor Hannover


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Prokofiev: Suites from The Gambler & The Tale of the Stone Flower
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


Nice funny cover


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Joshua Bell - ASMF - Neville Marriner_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Gieseking playing Beethoven PC 4&5, mid-1950s recordings. Fascinating and endearing. Gieseking's deceptively simple reading of the 4th in particular lets the piece sing. And his handling of the two slow movements is quite beautiful. To my ears, anyway.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Symphony No. 1*
_Staatskapelle Weimar - Michael Halasz_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'/ Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado
> Recorded: 1968-02-08
> Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


Macallan 18 I presume


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Kol Nidrei*
_du Pre - Israel PO - Barenboim_

I usually listen to Fournier's sublime recording of Kol Nidrei, however du Pre, as expected, provides an excellent, and very heartfelt, rendition.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158802


*Jean Sibelius*

Impromptu in B minor, op. 5/5
Impromptu in E major, op. 5/6
Kyllikki, op. 41
Romance in D-flat major, op. 24/9
Barcarola, op. 24/10
The Shepherd, op. 58/4
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Sonatina No. 1 in F-sharp minor, op. 67/1
Björken, op. 75/4
Granen, op. 75/5
Rondino, op. 68/2
Elegiaco, op. 76/10
6 Bagatelles, op. 97 Nos. 5, 4, and 2
5 Esquisses, op. 114

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Simpson: Geysir and Mozart: Gran Partita

Mark Simpson, Fraser Langton (clarinet), Nicholas Daniel, Emma Fielding (oboe), Amy Harman, Dom Tyler (bassoon), Oliver Pashley, Ausias Garrigos Morant (basset horns), Ben Goldscheider, Angela Barnes, James Pillai, Fabian van de Geest (horn), David Stark (double bass)



> Gramophone Magazine February 2021
> 
> In a teeming catalogue, this new Gran Partita more than holds its own. But the clinching factor for many will be Mark Simpson's companion piece: a tour de force of wind colour and carefully controlled tension that makes an immediate impact and reveals more and more on repeated hearings...His elite players do him proud, in a performance of risk-taking virtuosity.


----------



## Enthusiast

Pretty exciting stuff! I don't really get how new records by Dausgaard - particularly his Nielsen and Bartok recordings - are not attracting a lot more attention. At least his Kullervo attracted some interest.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Symphony No. 2*
_Staatskapelle Weimar - Michael Halasz_

Bruch's first symphony is fairly light and airy. He is more heavy handed in the second symphony, particularly in the first movement.


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Froberger Edition Vol.1
CD 1

Bob van Asperen


----------



## Rogerx

Dirty Minds

Olivia Vermeulen (mezzo-soprano), Jan Philip Schulze (piano)

Berg: Die Nachtigall
Bolcom: Toothbrush time
Brahms: Och Moder, ich well en Ding han! (No. 33 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO. 33)
Debussy: Trois chansons de Bilitis
Eisler: Lieder (7) über die Liebe
Heggie: Animal Passion
Mozart: Das Veilchen, K476
Mozart: Der Zauberer, K472
Purcell: Man is for the woman made (from The Mock Marriage, Z605)
Purcell: Sweeter than Roses (from Pausanius, the Betrayer of his Country, Z585)
Schoenberg: Das schöne Beet (from Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15)
Schoenberg: Der genügsame Lieb-haber
Schoenberg: Warnung, Op. 3 No. 3
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schumann: Die Lotosblume, Op. 25 No. 7
Weill, K: Ballade von der sexuellen Hörigkeit (from Die Dreigroschenoper)
Wolf, H: Erstes Liebeslied eines Mädchens (No. 42 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Rat einer Alten (No. 41 from Mörike-Lieder)


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_Nai-Yuan Hu - Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_

A superb recording of Bruch's excellent second violin concerto. Nai-Yuan Hu and the Seattle Symphony with Schwarz play magnificently. I have always found this recording to be better and more satisfying artistically than Perlman's or Accardo's. Don't let the very cheesy album cover art deter you. Bruch's second violin concerto is as fine as his first or his Scottish Fantasy, and deserves greater exposure in the concert hall as well as on recordings. I would encourage anybody who has only listened to his first concerto to take the plunge.


----------



## Guest

Mozart Piano Concerto 17, Brautigam










There is a tendency to assume Mozart's final works are the most profound, but the slow movement of concert 17 is a miracle, elegant, expressive, sublime. Not everyone likes PI recordings of this music, featuring fortepiano, but the performers here take advantage of the unique sonorities at their disposal to make a wonderful performance.


----------



## Vasks

*Carwithen - Overture: Bishop Rock (Hickox/Chandos)
Finzi - Eclogue (Donohoe/Naxos)
Berkeley - Viola Sonata (Outram/Naxos)
Walton - Capriccio Burlesco (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I played the excellent old Bashmet/Rozhdestvensky recording of Schnittke's viola concerto. This recording is also excellent. The Shostakovich sonata is also very good.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158803


*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*

Serenade for Strings in C major, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence in D minor, op. 70

Vienna Chamber Orchestra
Philippe Entremont

1991


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht & Chamber Symphonies

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Symphony No. 3*
_Hungarian State SO - Manfred Honeck_

I like what Honeck is doing with the Pittsburgh Symphony. I am not familiar enough with Bruch's third symphony or it's handful of recordings to judge the merits of this particular recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, SZ 67
Takács Quartet*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Yesterday I played the excellent old Bashmet/Rozhdestvensky recording of Schnittke's viola concerto. This recording is also excellent. The Shostakovich sonata is also very good.


My favorite recording of the Schnittke _Viola Concerto_ is this one:










I'm not sure if you've heard it, but it's truly outstanding, IMHO.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## eljr

Jerusalem

City of the two peaces: Heavenly peace and Earthly peace

Begoña Olavide, Lior Elmalich, Muwafak Shahin Khalil, Razmik Amyan, Lluis Vilamajó, Marc Mauillon

Jordi Savall

Release Date: 12th Jan 2009
Catalogue No: AVSA9863A
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 32 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
29th December 2008
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2009
Editor's Choice


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> My favorite recording of the Schnittke _Viola Concerto_ is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you've heard it, but it's truly outstanding, IMHO.


I have heard it and the sound is better than the Bashmet/Rozhdestvensky but I still prefer the latter. This is a good one, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Kancheli and Gubaidulina ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this Davis performance of _Les Troyens_ from many weeks ago:


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 3*
_Chloe Hanslip - London SO - Martyn Brabbins_


----------



## Knorf

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This truly is a knockout Eroica! Very impressive in all respects, and at least in the "Karajan Gold" remaster, a fine recording as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Kancheli and Gubaidulina ...


A great recording with two highly distinctive composers at the height of their powers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.1

CD 2


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

Red Terror, that is unequivocally one of the greatest Stravinsky albums I know.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Suite on Russian Themes*
_Hungarian State SO - Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart from the Alban Berg Quartet: Quartets 15 - 17 (K 421; K 428; K 458).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Dresden Concerti*

These are consistently fun.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Scottish Fantasy*
_Kyung-Wha Chung - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Rudolf Kempe_

Bringing my Bruch marathon to a close with his splendid Scottish Fantasy. I have always been partial to this recording for this excellent composition.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann*: _Papillons _& _Waldszenen_ & _Symphonic Etudes_
Robert Casadesus


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde* (first 2 movements)
_Kollo - Ludwig - Israel Philharmonic - Bernstein_

I know this song cycle/"symphony" is revered by many Mahler aficionados, however this is actually the first time I am listening to the composition. I started off with the video and later went to the record, but both times I lost interest after the first couple of movements. I am not a huge fan of vocal music in general and of Mahler's in particular. I like the first 3 movements of his 2nd symphony but lose interest in the 4th and 5th movements. I enjoy only the 1st movement of his 6th. I do enjoy the entirety of his 4th symphony, including the 4th movement for soprano and orchestra, thankfully it is more cheerful and compact than his usual works. I am not a fan of most of what I heard of his other symphonies.

Sorry, this composition will have to wait for another listen on another day.


----------



## Sondersdorf

Glenn Gould told Rubinstein he was drunk on this. The Scherzo is ungodly.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D 887
Emerson String Quartet

Awesome.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Rameau and Frans Brüggen a happy marriage


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances* (Books 1 & 2 - Dances 1 to 10)
_Budapest Symphony Orchestra - Istvan Bogar_

And on to another romantic era German composer. This is more like it! Delightful, as always.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1*
_London PO - Jochum_


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Penderecki
Metamorphosen, Violin Concerto No. 2
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
LSO
Penderecki*


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde* (first 2 movements)
> _Kollo - Ludwig - Israel Philharmonic - Bernstein_
> 
> I know this song cycle/"symphony" is revered by many Mahler aficionados, however this is actually the first time I am listening to the composition. I started off with the video and later went to the record, but both times I lost interest after the first couple of movements. I am not a huge fan of vocal music in general and of Mahler's in particular. I like the first 3 movements of his 2nd symphony but lose interest in the 4th and 5th movements. I enjoy only the 1st movement of his 6th. I do enjoy the entirety of his 4th symphony, including the 4th movement for soprano and orchestra, thankfully it is more cheerful and compact than his usual works. I am not a fan of most of what I heard of his other symphonies.
> 
> Sorry, this composition will have to wait for another listen on another day.


I'll be glad when you have one of those lightbulb moments with Mahler, so you can come back to this post and laugh.  Or, at least, that's what I'm hoping for!  In all seriousness, Mahler's music means A LOT to me, but I do understand he's not for everyone.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet in G minor, Op. 25 orch. Arnold Schönberg
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Comissiona

It amuses me that the best picture I could find of the cover was one that shows a crack in the jewel case.

Anyway, I enjoy this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Delight*

Matthias Havinga Faber/Blank organ Zeerijp, The Netherlands


----------



## Malx

*Boulez, Le Marteau sans maître - Hilary Summers (alto), West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Pierre Boulez*

A super live recording from this very fine two disc set.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

The Soviet Experience Volume I

String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovich and his Contemporaries

Pacifica Quartet

Release Date: 17th Oct 2011
Catalogue No: CDR90000127
Label: Cedille
Series: The Soviet Experience
Length: 1 hour 57 minutes
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2012
Chamber Choice


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Dutch Delight*
> 
> Matthias Havinga Faber/Blank organ Zeerijp, The Netherlands


Amazing organ/space!


----------



## Malx

Prompted by reading through another thread.

*J. S. Bach, The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet.*

A fine way to end the day.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Amazing organ/space!


The village has 770 inhabitants and they have this great instrument in their midst.

This is the outside of the church.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

This is from 1968. It's way too slow.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 9
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Alun Francis*


----------



## starthrower

I just listened to No.6 which sounded brilliant so I'm going to listen to the rest.


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts at 1:49 is so depressing


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


>


I adore this box.

But, really, which of the nine discs in it did you listen to?


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 3 in A major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi

These symphonies have really grown on me. The Fourth has the most obvious appeal, and perhaps is the most compelling, but they're all really enjoyable. I'm so glad to still be discovering interesting, non-contemporary repertoire after closing in on 40 years of listening to classical music!


----------



## starthrower

The Ligeti was my favorite solo cello sonata until I listened to this one.


----------



## SanAntone

*Verdi*: _Messa da Requiem_
Ezio Pinza, Maria Caniglia, Beniamino Gigli, 
Tullio Serafin, Orchestra & Coro del Teatro Reale dell'Opera di Roma


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> The village has 770 inhabitants and they have this great instrument in their midst.
> 
> This is the outside of the church.


i love it's modern lines with a traditionally disposition.


----------



## Knorf

*Mark-Anthony Turnage*: _Three Screaming Popes_, _Drowned Out_
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Vetrate Di Chiesa (Church Windows), P. 150
Philharmonia
Geoffrey Simon*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 3 in A major
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi
> 
> These symphonies have really grown on me. The Fourth has the most obvious appeal, and perhaps is the most compelling, but they're all really enjoyable. I'm so glad to still be discovering interesting, non-contemporary repertoire after closing in on 40 years of listening to classical music!


I have found, especially regarding classical music, that the more we know is actually the less we know.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rouse
Flute Concerto
Sharon Bezaly, flute
Royal Stockholm PO
Gilbert*










Knorf was listening to this awhile back and reminded me that I haven't heard it in quite some time. A hauntingly beautiful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Penderecki
Seven Gates of Jerusalem, "Symphony No. 7"
Boris Carmeli, Bozena Harasimowicz-Haas, Izabella Klosinska, Wieslaw Ochman, Jadwiga Rappé, Romuald Tesarowicz, Henryk Wojnarowski
National Philharmonic Orchestra Warsaw
National Philharmonic Choir Warsaw
Kazimierz Kord*


----------



## Rogerx

J S Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I

Live at the BBC Proms

András Schiff (piano)

From last nigh DVD


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Ravel: Sonata for Violin & Cello
Schulhoff: Duo for violin & cello


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1

-Te Deum
-Mass No.1 in D minor


----------



## 13hm13

Molter - Orchestral & Chamber Music - Nova Stravaganza


----------



## MusicSybarite

Ice Berg said:


> Enjoying Delius' piano concerto in C minor, conducted by Pritchard.


Man, your avatar made me laugh a lot! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc & Saint-Saens: Quintets For Piano and Strings

Ironwood


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Margaret Price, soprano
LaSalle Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Britten
Gloriana Symphonic Suite
Robert Murray, tenor
BBC Philharmonic
Gardner*


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau / Nouvelles Suites

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729-30)
Rameau: Suite in G major from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Waldszenen, Nachtstücke & Humoreske

Zoltán Fejérvári (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Radu Lupu (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1979-03-30
Recording Venue: Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Pierné, G: Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Pierné, G: Piano Trio, Op. 45
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Pierné, G: Trois Pièces en Trio
Pierné, G: Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works, chamber works and songs part twelve of twelve for this morning.

_Schwanengesang_, the final piano sonata and the towering string quintet is one heck of a bunch to end with, but such is the overall quality from Schubert's last five years that you could combine virtually anything and it would still make for a memorable session. ***

(*** Of the larger works only the _Deutsche Messe_ seems anything like pedestrian to me)

Piano Sonata [no.21 ***] in B-flat D960 (1828):

(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)










15 songs from 1828 for voice and piano:

_Herbst_ [_Autumn_] D945 [Text: Ludwig Rellstab] (1828):
_Schwanengesang_ [_Swansong_] - collection of thirteen songs D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost_ [_The Pigeon Post_] D965A [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):










String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

The first book of Psalms was a great success, a second book followed.
The psalms in the respective books are not exactly chronologically ordered. In the second book on CD 1 we find the following Psalms.
11,12,25,27,28,33
Organ fantasies11,12 & 28
Bernard Winsemius


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's *Pelléas et Mélisande* comes in for a deal of criticisim for being too Germanic (whatever that means) and for misrepresenting Debussy. Well we have no way of knowing what Debussy would have thought and it is a recording I find myself returning to quite often. It has an excellent cast and is wonderfully played by the BPO. It's also a much better balanced recording than many of Karajan's were around this time, with the voices well forward and never submerged by the orchestra.

I have the very different Désormière in my collection too and I think there is room for both.


----------



## haziz

*Arensky: Violin Concerto*
_Stadler - Leningrad PO - Chernushenko_


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Violin Concerto

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphonic Variations*
_Czech Philharmonic - Mackerras_


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams"

Pablo Heras-Casado

Orchestra of St. Luke's










Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty

James Levine

Vienna Philharmonic

Compare and contrast:










Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet

Andris Nelsons

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet

Bernard Haitink

Concertgebouworkest










Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet

Vladimir Ashkenazy

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet

Antonio Pappano

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia


----------



## haziz

*Glinka: Symphony on Two Russian Themes*
_BBC Philharmonic - Sinaisky_


----------



## haziz

*Enescu: Symphony No. 3*
_BBC Philharmonic - Rozhdestvensky_

First listen to this composition.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Malx

I'm going increase my knowledge of the Emerson Quartet's recordings over the next wee while - streaming in decent sound thanks to Qobuz.
This morning a new(ish) recording of Piano Quartets.

*Mozart, Piano Quartet No 1 K478 / Faure, Piano Quartet No 1 Op 15 - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson String Quartet.*


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Rameau*
> 
> Rameau and Frans Brüggen a happy marriage


Don't short yourself with these suites, as wonderful as they are, the whole "opera" trumps them by miles. It's a singing, dancing wonder, I saw a production in Paris a couple of years ago with Sabine Delvielhe that was out of this world!!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Lalo: Cello Concertos

Johannes Moser (cello)

PKF-Prague Philharmonia, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Enthusiast

I think Knorf posted one of these the other day along with much praise for the performance. I'm posting the 1st and 2nd symphonies and agreeing that Norrington's Schumann symphonies are wonderful. He's made so many great records in Stuttgart - the Beethoven and (some of the) Mozart symphonies for starters. And to think I used to dislike what he did in his London days (some of which was also excellent but not at all the equal of his Stuttgart recordings which place him among the very greatest).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Don't short yourself with these suites, as wonderful as they are, the whole "opera" trumps them by miles. It's a singing, dancing wonder, I saw a production in Paris a couple of years ago with Sabine Delvielhe that was out of this world!!


 Coincidence or not, I just read an article by a well-known opera specialist from the Netherlands.
Here's a translation:

Swirling Rameau Party
In my early years with Luister,( magazin) a recording of Les Indes galantes was released which fortunately passed me by, because Joop Schrier wanted to discuss it. I found the work extremely tedious and the performance equally unbearable and Joop, who also gave it a polite-positive review, completely agreed with me about the 'opera'. Rameau's score consisted of a series of fun ballets without any dramatic value, which otherwise hung together like loose sand, intended at most as entertainment for the true lover of the French court style.

A few years ago, when I had nothing to do one evening in Paris, I decided to experience a performance of this work. After all, you have to be there to be able to talk about something. I didn't have much faith in it, also because the vocalists were mostly young people who I mainly knew from the lighter (French) repertoire. Short and sweet: I bought one of the last tickets, went inside and the result was that I spent half the night walking through Paris in higher spheres and that I was at the box office early the next morning for a ticket for the next performance . Unfortunately, it was sold out and I had to make do with my memory, but what an amazing one: totally unexpectedly, I had just about experienced the best theater evening of my life! It was one big party with a euphoric hall at the end, a dancing William Christie on stage and hall guards who eventually had to beg the last of the guests who were still enjoying themselves to leave the theater so that the doors could close.

The recordings of the same performance have been available on DVD for some time now and as part of the 'Agreeable Classical' campaign. this release is now again in the spotlight. I can be short about it: it's a party again! The extremely playful and colorful direction that Andrej Serban designed for this work unfolds on two DVDs, in which singers and dancers are allowed to pull out all the stops. Rameau boring, static and undramatic? Forget it! From the first dance steps and the emergence of Danielle de Niese (Hébé) in the prologue to the dazzling performance of Patricia Petibon as a very contemporary Indian girl (Zima) in the final entrance, a dazzling show unfolds that does not miss its effect on the audience. . And when at the end the audience and the performers unite dancing and with chanting handclaps in an 'Encore' where we even see William Christie dancing on stage, it is clear that one of the most entertaining theater evenings of the past decades took place here. When you hear the applause there, you are really amazed. Is such a thing really possible after an opera ballet by Rameau? Yes, and if you don't believe it, you should put it to the test. The discount voucher in the context of the 'Pleasant Classical' promotion. makes that extra easy. The release on two excellent DVDs is completed with the documentary Swinging Rameau, biographies and an illustrated synopsis


----------



## Rogerx

Shchedrin - Concertos for Orchestra Nos. 4 & 5

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part one for this afternoon and early evening.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F op.2 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (bet. 1794-95):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (bet. 1794-95):










_Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat S219 (1838):










_Années de pèlerinage I_ [_Première année: Suisse_] - nine pieces S160 (mostly orig. 1830s - rev. or rewritten 1848-55):










_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_ S140 (1838 - rev. by 1851 as S141):


----------



## haziz




----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO.

Brahms-2nd Symphony.


----------



## eljr

Baroque

Nicola Benedetti

Release Date: 16th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: 4851891
Label: Decca
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
30th July 2021


----------



## Enthusiast

Over the last two days I have listened to and posted six Mozart quartets (15 - 17 and 21 - 23), all played by the Alban Berg Quartet. Today I filled the gap by playing quartets 18 - 20 but this time I listened to a different quartet for each work:

K 464 (#18) by the Armida Quartet:










K 465 (#19, "The Dissonance") by the Chiaroscuro Quartet:










K 499 (#20, "Hoffmeister") by the Italiano Quartet:










Wonderful music and music making in all three.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158823


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons

1988, remastered 2006


----------



## Rogerx

Pavane: Ravel, Satie & Faure

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Fauré: Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80
Fauré: Sicilienne from Pelléas et Mélisande
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Satie: Trois Gymnopédies
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 2


----------



## Vasks

_American concerti_

*Earl Kim - Violin Concerto (Perlman/EMI)
Richard Danielpour - Cello Concerto (Ma/Sony)*


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale (English Version)

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Release Date: 27th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: HMM992671
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 10
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Alun Francis*


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: String Quartets in C minor and A minor, Op. 51, Nos. 1 & 2
Emerson String Quartet

I'm spending time this week revisiting some of my favorite Emerson recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Penderecki
Flute Concerto
Łukasz Długosz, flute
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Antoni Wit*


----------



## Enthusiast

It is hard to think of it as a unitary work but it does satisfy as a listening experience.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
Belshazzar's Feast
Peter Coleman-Wright (baritone)
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Davis*










A fantastic performance of a 20th Century masterpiece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*


----------



## Enthusiast

Hmm. A successful and attractive chamber orchestra performance but Dausgaard's Brahms does not thrill me as many of his records do.


----------



## Knorf

*John Zorn*: _Orchestra Variations_, _Suppôts et Suppliciations_, _Contes de Feés_*
*Chris Ott, violin 
Arcana Orchestra, David Fulmer

This is quite an extraordinary album, one I highly recommend, featuring compositions of breathtaking originality and craft. The music demands concentrated listening, and amply rewards it.

Also, the playing of the orchestra, comprised of high-level New York City freelancers, is just stunning.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

With the announcement that the Emerson String Quartet was disbanding, I'm re-listening to all their albums. What a ride they had though they haven't disbanded yet. Needless to say all albums are outstanding.

Mozart: String Quartets 15, 17, 19 Emerson String Quartet










Intimate Letters: Janacek String Quartets 1 & 2. Emerson String Quartet










Bartok: String Quartets 3, 5, 6. Emerson String Quartet










The New York Concert. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A. Kissin, Emerson.










Beethoven: String Quartets 1, 2, 3. Emerson String Quartet

(no album cover)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Well, just a clean listen, attractive playing, I do not like the DG piano sound, it is not remotely competitive with what Hyperion does for Marc-andre Hamelin, for instance.

And then...

unfortunately, a 25 second turn to Moravec and the deficiencies of character and color just scream out. This young man (lisiecki) just defines bland, some skills, but bland, tasteless (not poor taste, just no flavor) playing.

At least it was 2 discs for the price of one, but having heard his Etudes and been equivalently unimpressed, I think I'm done until I hear something (free) that's better.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos 3, 4 & 5

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds

Release Date: 19th May 2014
Catalogue No: PTC5186479
Label: Pentatone
Length: 78 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2014
Editor's Choice


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Dolly Suite*

This set was recommended to me by someone on TalkClassical a couple years ago, and I finally found a copy at a decent price.

This recording is in mono, and some of its tempi are a little different from what I'm used to. But here is a conductor who played piano duets with Faure himself. I guess that counts for something.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart*: _Gran Partita_
Serenades Nos. 10 "Gran Partita" and 11. 
Soloists from the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. 
Harmonia Mundi HMM 902627 (2021)


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

First book of songs

CD 1










Can she excuse my wrongs .....in the case of Sting she can not !!!


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Prussian Quartets

Doric String Quartet (string quartet)

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20249(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 89 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158831


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Rigoletto

Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra
Constantine Orbelian

2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *John Zorn*: _Orchestra Variations_, _Suppôts et Suppliciations_, _Contes de Feés_*
> *Chris Ott, violin
> Arcana Orchestra, David Fulmer
> 
> This is quite an extraordinary album, one I highly recommend, featuring compositions of breathtaking originality and craft. The music demands concentrated listening, and amply rewards it.
> 
> Also, the playing of the orchestra, comprised of high-level New York City freelancers, is just stunning.


I'm a huge Zorn fan --- I believe I around 200 or so of his recordings. His classical works are fascinating.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Madrigali Erotici

A lovely recording...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé 
Pierre Monteux, the Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & the London Symphony Orchestra *

Quite possibly my favourite recording of this beautiful work by Ravel.

The recording is excellent and doesn't betray it's age for a second.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 12 in E♭ major, Op. 127
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Like the majority of Neeme Järvi's Stravinsky recordings for Chandos, this recently-acquired "Firebird" is superbly played and recorded.









The rarely-heard pieces by Lyadov and Rimsky make very nice fillers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Like the majority of Neeme Järvi's Stravinsky recordings for Chandos, this recently-acquired "Firebird" is superbly played and recorded.
> 
> View attachment 158832
> 
> 
> The rarely-heard pieces by Lyadov and Rimsky make very nice fillers.


The Lyadov works have been recorded multiple times. I'm not sure about the Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Knorf

*Grażyna Bacewicz*: String Quartet No. 4 
Szymanowski Quartet

This is the current week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

Video from an excellent live performance:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique
*

This is a nice stereo recording with Beecham conducting a French orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _*Act I*_ from this set:

*Wagner
Tristan und Isolde
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Bernd Weikl (baritone), Chandler Goetting (wooden trumpet), Marie-Lise Schüpbach (cor anglais), Hildegard Behrens (soprano), Heribert Steinbach (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass), Raimund Grumbach (bass), Thomas Moser (tenor), Peter Hofmann (tenor), Heinz Zednik (tenor)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2, Études-tableaux - Boris Giltburg


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## strawa

*Mahler*: Symphony nº 1
Bruno Walter & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Exceptional!


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Incidental Music from Peer Gyn*t (?complete including vocals)
_Mary-Anne Haeggander (soprano), Wendy Hoffman (mezzo-soprano), Margaret Lisi (speaker), Richard Haille (baritone), Merilyn Vaughn (soprano), Kaare Myksvoll (speaker), Mary-Anne Haeggander (speaker), Wendy White (mezzo-soprano), Maria Meyer (speaker), Urban Malmberg (baritone), Kristina Rapp (speaker), Gregory Nybo (speaker), David Hess (speaker)
San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus
Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30 TrV 176, Rudolf Kempe, Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 1* "Sinfonie sérieuse" *& 4* "Sinfonie naive" 
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Violin Sonata No. 2
Ida Bieler (violin), Nina Tichmann (piano)*


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Symphony No. 5 in B flat major D 485, Stefan Gottfried, Concentus Musicus Wien, ℗ 2021


----------



## Guest

A masterclass in piano playing.


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Orchestre Lamoureux - Martinon_


----------



## mparta

Wow

These Decca rereleases are frequently of repertoire and artists I do not know, but that's really bizarre and inexcusable in this case.

This is magnificent playing.

There are three original discs, Liszt (Rhapsodie Espagnole, Au bord d'une source, Gnomenreigen, 3 Paganini etudes, Mephisto waltz), Brahms Handel variations, 3 Rhapsodies, Schumann Intermezzi, Toccata, Fantasiestuecke

Not all quite equal but i would say the equal of any Liszt playing I know. And it's not just the getting through it, it's the color and quality of the articulation and tone. Superior to most and certainly the equal of Hamelin or Arrau or whoever.

The Brahms Handel variations are superb. Lively too, I do like Arrau but these really get up and go.

The Schumann toccata within a breath of Josef Lhevinne, if that's even possible.

The essay is interesting. I've never even heard of this woman but she was in the thick of a great school of piano playing in France in the 50s.

Miss this, your loss, this is one of the best acquisitions I've made in a long, long time, this is world class- nope, world beating-- music making.

i think Rhapsodie Espagnole is silly twaddle and I've already listened 3 times:lol:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Joe B

1st spin:


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Anne-Sophie Mutter - Orchestre National de France - Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## haziz

*Saraste: Zigeunerweisen*
_Anne-Sophie Mutter - Orchestre National de France - Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Stern - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II

Sir András Schiff (piano)

From last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn

The Hague Philharmonic, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Gothos

Disc 67

Mass in C Op.86

Elly Ameling soprano
Janet Baker mezzo-soprano
Theo Altmeyer tenor
Marius Rintzler bass

New Philharmonia Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra/Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 11
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Alun Francis*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Véronique Gens, soprano
Opéra National de Lyon
Louis Langrée*


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Guest

Op.131--stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1991-01-21
Recording Venue: 19/21 January 1991 / Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Viola Concerto
Yuri Bashmet, viola
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Gergiev*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Merl

Another mini project to finish off my week. Getting to grips with the Stamitz recording of SQ4 first before I rifle through the other accounts of the 4th quartet before the weekend.


----------



## 13hm13

Lortzing - Overtures


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde, D797

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Ernst Senff Choir, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Fritz Wunderlich (Tamino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Papageno), Roberta Peters (Königin der Nacht), Hans Hotter (Sprecher), Evelyn Lear (Pamina), Franz Crass (Sarastro), Friedrich Lenz (Monostatos), Lisa Otto (Papagena), James King (1er Geharnischter), Martti Talvela (2er Geharnischter), et al

Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor
Karl Böhm
Recorded: 1964-06-18
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin

Vinyl.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Second book of psalms

CD 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Probably Mady Mesplé's greatest performance on disc in a role that very much became her signature role, but there are other reasons to enjoy this recording, not least Charles Burles as Gérald and Roger Soyer as Nilakantha.

This recording was top choice for the opera not so long ago in BBC Radio 3's _Building a Library_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part two for late morning and afternoon (the _Années de pèlerinage II_ disc was, I think, the first Liszt recording I ever bought).

Piano Sonata no.19 in G op.49 no.1 (c. 1797):
Piano Sonata no.20 in op.49 no.2 (poss. bet. 1795-96):
Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (bet. 1796-97):
Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (bet. c. 1795-97):
Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):










_Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_] - seven pieces S161 (1846-49):










_Grosses Konzertsolo_ S176 (1849-50):


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Stern - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Schumann, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Emerson String Quartet*

*Bacewicz, String Quartet No 4 - DAFO String Quartet*

A couple of very fine performances.


----------



## starthrower

Out of print 4 disc set I'm streaming on Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Ida Haendel plays Sibelius - Vinyl Edition

Ida Haendel (violin), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets No. 2

Julian Steckel, Anna Reszniak, Antje Weithaas, Tanja Tetzlaff, Byol Kang, Barbara Buntrock and Timothy Ridout


----------



## Vasks

*Carr - Federal Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottschalk - Le Mancenillier (Marks/Nimbus)
Ives - Violin Sonata #3 (Hahn/DG)
Herbert - Irish Rhapsody (Falletta/Naxos)*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z68v








Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4

Vladimir Jurowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake

James Levine

Wiener Philharmoniker










Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

Vladimir Ashkenazy

St. Petersburg Chamber Choir, Leningrad Military Orchestra, St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

Antonio Pappano

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia










Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

Bernard Haitink

Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D*

I'm not used to Beecham conducting music this dramatic. He had fire in him after all.


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


This has been recommended to me. What do you think of it?


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Franck, Symphony in D*
> 
> I'm not used to Beecham conducting music this dramatic. He had fire in him after all.
> 
> View attachment 158841


This will be approximate, but there's a Beecham quote about Elektra, "the singers think they're going to be heard and it's my job to make sure they're not".


----------



## Rogerx

Chilham said:


> This has been recommended to me. What do you think of it?


It was also to me a while a go, I never regretted buying it .
One thing, the box is cheaper then separate discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Songs

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158843


*Maurice Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloé
La Valse

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

1995


----------



## Enthusiast

Chilham said:


> This has been recommended to me. What do you think of it?


I love much of the Vanska Beethoven set - I bought the CDs as they came out (which is a sign of how much I liked them) - but there are many who don't like it so much. Vanska's Beethoven is cerebral rather than barnstorming.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 and 4 from this excellent set:


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday

*Denisov
Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord and Strings
Nobuko Imai (viola), Petra Vahle (viola), Annelie de Man (harpsichord)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Lev Markiz*


----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Adagio, Pachelbel - Canon etc

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beecham championed Delius when few others did and this is a wonderful disc.


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> Beecham championed Delius when few others did and this is a wonderful disc.


Not just a wonderful disc, I don't think anyone else gets to this music the way Beecham does. I do not understand his skill, but there are certain things that he just owns, seems to tend toward the lyrical, the Schubert symphonies for instance, which are almost indestructible, but his 5th for me puts other performances in the shade. Certainly none of the period performances understand the grace and charm that he gives the music.

Maybe it's the little pills:devil:


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA 5217
Label: Chandos
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd July 2021


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> It was also to me a while a go, I never regretted buying it .
> One thing, the box is cheaper then separate discs.


With all respect you, like me, never regretted buying any classical recording!

(a very endearing trait we share, LOL) :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast

What intriguing and attractive works - a delight.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

mparta said:


> Not just a wonderful disc, I don't think anyone else gets to this music the way Beecham does. I do not understand his skill, but there are certain things that he just owns, seems to tend toward the lyrical, the Schubert symphonies for instance, which are almost indestructible, but his 5th for me puts other performances in the shade. Certainly none of the period performances understand the grace and charm that he gives the music.
> 
> Maybe it's the little pills:devil:


I'd offer the proviso of Mackerras's version of Schubert's 5th with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, which also exudes a blithe grace and sunny charm - possibly my favourite performance of this symphony. Interestingly, Mackerras was also an appreciable Delius conductor, but I agree with you that Beecham's performances have a special magic.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kronos Quartet - Sun Rings (Terry Riley). Lovely.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'd offer a slight paliative with Mackerras's version of Schubert's 5th with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, which also exudes a blithe grace and sunny charm - possibly my favourite performance of this symphony. Interestingly, Mackerras was also an appreciable Delius conductor, but I agree with you that Beecham's performances have a special magic.


It's funny but I have almost the exact opposite feeling about Mackerras. Beecham did a very special job with the early Schuberts but there are other performances I like a lot. But I always hear Mackerras to be driving music too hard - which for me is death as far as Schubert is concerned. How funny that you find it so graceful and sunny. Taste and our different perceptions of the same music is the strangest thing!


----------



## Bourdon

*A French Collection*

No new recordings of Skip Sempé have been released for some time. Does anyone know the background of this ?


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann symphonies 3 and 4 (again) but this time from Celibidache rather than Norrington. A little slow (similar to Klemperer's recordings) - especially in parts of the "Rhenish" - but affectionate, rhythmically attentive and often glorious. I often do not want to listen to "big" (slightly Wagnerian) Schumann (ala Bernstein etc) but these two do work for me sometimes.


----------



## Bourdon

Happy news,just found this new recording,just released !


----------



## eljr

Générations

Senaillé & Leclair: Sonates pour violon et clavecin

Théotime Langlois de Swarte (violin), William Christie (harpsichord)

Release Date: 16th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: HAF8905292
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 68 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
30th July 2021


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
Emerson String Quartet

These hot-blooded performances still thrill me deeply from the first bar.


----------



## eljr

Barbebleu said:


> Kronos Quartet - Sun Rings (Terry Riley). Lovely.


Something seldom uttered here about Kronos or Riley.


----------



## Flamme

Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we shine the spotlight the oboe.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z7n7


----------



## eljr

Orient Occident II

A Tribute to Syria (Hommage à la Syrie)

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 28th Oct 2013
Catalogue No: AVSA9900
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Barbebleu

eljr said:


> Something seldom uttered here about Kronos or Riley.


I have a lot of Kronos Quartet stuff and a fair few things by Terry Riley including Kronos doing his Salome Dances for Peace. It's all good.


----------



## Knorf

*Bruno Maderna*: Oboe Concerto No. 1, _Giardino religioso_*
Lothar Faber, oboe
International Chamber Ensemble Darmstadt, Bruno Maderna
*Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Hans Zender

Some low-watt bulb got busted trying to get to Hawaii by using a forged COVID-19 immunization card. They were given away, at least in part, because they misspelled "Moderna" as "Maderna." And I thought, you know, Bruno Maderna was a really cool composer, and I haven't listened to anything of his in a long time...

The Oboe Concerto No. 1, of three, is quite wonderful, among the most effective written for the instrument. It's also a bit more approachable than the other two, for anyone curious.

_Giardino religioso_ is so titled as the result of wordplay. It was a commission from Paul Fromm for the Tanglewood Festival, and Fromm famously had a lovely garden, and so Maderna wished to call the piece _Fromm's Garden_. But Fromm requested to not be named. Maderna's solution: well, "fromm" in German means "religious"...so...


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

The French Suites


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Bruno Maderna*: Oboe Concerto No. 1, _Giardino religioso_*
> Lothar Faber, oboe
> International Chamber Ensemble Darmstadt, Bruno Maderna
> *Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Hans Zender
> 
> Some low-watt bulb got busted trying to get to Hawaii by using a forged COVID-19 immunization card. They were given away, at least in part, because they misspelled "Moderna" as "Maderna." And I thought, you know, Bruno Maderna was a really cool composer, and I haven't listened to anything of his in a long time...
> 
> The Oboe Concerto No. 1, of three, is quite wonderful, among the most effective written for the instrument. It's also a bit more approachable than the other two, for anyone curious.
> 
> _Giardino religioso_ is so titled as the result of wordplay. It was a commission from Paul Fromm for the Tanglewood Festival, and Fromm famously had a lovely garden, and so Maderna wished to call the piece _Fromm's Garden_. But Fromm requested to not be named. Maderna's solution: well, "fromm" in German means "*religious*"...so...


More precisely it means pious or devout...and of course that means a form of being religious


----------



## Itullian

La Cetra 1-7


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*

"Sonnengesang"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part three for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.8 in C-minor [_Pathétique_] op.13 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (bet. 1798-99):










(8) Variations in C on _"Une fièvre brûlante"_ from the opera _Richard Coeur-de-lion_ by André Grétry WoO72 (c. 1795-98):
(10) Variations in B-flat on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from the opera _Falstaff_ by Antonio Salieri WoO73 (1799):
(7) Variations in F on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from the opera _Das unterbrochene Opferfest_ by Peter Winter WoO75 (c. 1792-99):
(8) Variations in F on _"Tändeln und scherzen"_ from the opera _Soliman II_ by Franz Xaver Süssmayr WoO76 (1799):










_(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ S139 (orig. 1837-39 as S137 - rev. by 1851):


----------



## Sondersdorf

You want Gran Partita? We'll give you Gran Partita.


----------



## Guest

Great playing and sound on this DSD64 download.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I can't get enough of this album - stunningly beautiful music sung so tastefully, skillfully, and lovingly.


----------



## Malx

*Janáček, Taras Bulba - Czech PO, Jiří Bělohlávek.*

A nice way to finish todays listening.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart:* _Great Mass in C minor_, K. 427 (Helmut Eders 1985 edition)
Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Ana Maria Labin, Ambroisine Bré, Stanislas de Barbeyrac and Norman Patzke


----------



## Chilham

I wasn't overly impressed with Jurowski/LPO Tchaikovsky 4th this morning, so did some research and splashed some cash to see I can find something a little more agreeable.










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4

Semyon Bychkov

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult


----------



## Barbebleu

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I can't get enough of this album - stunningly beautiful music sung so tastefully, skillfully, and lovingly.


Josquin is composer of the week on BBC radio three this week. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Neo Romanza said:


> The Lyadov works have been recorded multiple times. I'm not sure about the Rimsky-Korsakov.


Thanks. I've been collecting recordings for 40 years, and I think is the first one I've bought with the Lyadov pieces on it. Either that, or I wasn't paying much attention


----------



## strawa

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony nº 1 in C minor, op. 11; Symphony n° 3, op. 56
Claudio Abbado & London Symphonic Orchestra










I have a long personal tradition (which I started yesterday, more precisely) of "Symphonic September". For some years now I listen more opera, concerts, chamber and orchestral related music than symphonies themselves. So here I go revisit some of my favorites.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

Disc 4: Etudes, Barcarolle, Berceuse
Pollini


----------



## haziz

The orchestra is the Montreal Symphony conducted by Dutoit for the VC1, the LSO conducted by Foster for the VC3.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Here it is! The* Greatest Recording Ever!*[SUP]tm[/SUP] of the Bartók Concerto for Orchestra! According to some.

I know it well, but the RCA Living Stereo thread made me think about wanting to hear it again, so, here we are.

And it's good.

Better than good, even very good. Some moments are really magical.

But I don't think it's in my top-5 recordings of this piece, if I'm honest, for a number of reasons. Still, I enjoy hearing it from time to time.


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*Dvorak*: _The Complete String Quintets_; _The Piano Quintet_; _The String Sextet_
Emil Maas, Kunio Tsuchiya, Dietrich Gerhard, Heinrich Majowski, Alfred Malecek, Rudolf Hartmann, Peter Steiner, Berlin Philharmonic Octet, Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## mparta

Well, not what I expected.

Extremely conservative, just a step from Buxtehude in some spots.

I guess another listen or two to decide whether it's a keeper.

Never heard the symphonies or string quartets. Perhaps I should prowl through those.

Really conservative language.


----------



## MusicSybarite

mparta said:


> Well, not what I expected.
> 
> Extremely conservative, just a step from Buxtehude in some spots.
> 
> I guess another listen or two to decide whether it's a keeper.
> 
> Never heard the symphonies or string quartets. Perhaps I should prowl through those.
> 
> Really conservative language.


This work conservative? I think the idiom of the work points out something more visionary.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

Hummel, J: Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'
Hummel, J: Freudenfest Overture
Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra

Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 11
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 9


----------



## Rogerx

Valentina Lisitsa plays Liszt

Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

Liszt: Aida Di Verdi - Danza Sacra e Duetto Finale S436
Liszt: Ave Maria (No. 12 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Liszt: Erlkönig (No. 4 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 12 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Rondeau fantastique sur un thème espagnol 'El contrabandista' S252 (1836)
Schubert: Das Madchens Klage, D191 (Schiller)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Gute Nacht (No. 1 from Winterreise, D911)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## Gothos

cd 3


----------



## Rogerx

Sallinen: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I once heard Delius's _A Mass of Life_ in St Paul's Cathedral in London and it knocked me for six.

This recording under Sir Charles Groves uses the German original, which is was Delius actually set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part four for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1800):
Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (bet. 1800-01):
Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.14 in C-sharp minor [_Mondschein-Sonate_] op.27 no.2 (1801):










_(6) Consolations_ [second version] S172 (1849-50):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses nos.1-6_ [third version] S173 (1847-51):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Enthusiast

It is probably the length that makes me listen to this less often than I otherwise would.


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Yang - Barcelona SO - Ang_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' & The Tempest

The Orchestra of St Luke's, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## haziz

*Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky*
_Philharmonia Hungarica - Dorati_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_LSO - Dorati_


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Book of Psalms book 2

CD 3


----------



## Rogerx

Romantic Bassoon Rarities

Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Berwald: Concert Piece in F major, Op. 2
Crusell: Concertino in B flat major for bassoon and orchestra
David, Ferdinand: Bassoon Concertino in B flat major, Op. 12
Elgar: Romance, Op. 62
Kalliwoda: Variations and Rondo in B flat major, Op. 57
Kreutzer, K: Variations in B flat


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5

Semyon Bychkov

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5

Vladimir Jurowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

James Levine

Vienna Philharmonic










Locatelli: 12 Concerti Grossi à 4 e à 5, No. 2 & 8

Garcia Navarro

Susanne Lautenbacher, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra










Shoenberg: Five Orchestral Pieces

Sir Simon Rattle

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## mparta

haziz said:


>


For reasons that I can't figure out, i've been waiting on this, but I have great expectations, this young man's Chopin Preludes with some Schumann (I think) is out of this world, the preludes as good as any I know.

So.... is it good?


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky- Le Sacre Du Printemps

The Philadelphia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti

Vinyl .


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.1

CD 2


----------



## sbmonty

Amy Beach: Piano Quartet
Takács Quartet; Garrick Ohlsson


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158856


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Violin Concerto in D major, op. 35

*Jean Sibelius*
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

Lisa Batiashvili, violin
Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand), etc.

Samson François (piano)

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens

Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - A Little Light Music

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Contredanse in C, K587 'Der Sieg des Helden Koburg'
Mozart: Contredanse in E flat, K607/K605a 'Il trionfo delle dame'
Mozart: Contredanse in G, K610 'Les filles malicieuses'
Mozart: Ein musikalischer Spass K522
Mozart: Gallimathias musicum K32
Mozart: German Dances (3), K605
Mozart: German Dances (6), K567
Mozart: German Dances, K602 in C


----------



## Malx

On the player as I type:
*Bruckner, Symphony No 8 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum.*

A disc I bought on its CD release in 1995 (a 1955 recording) and I have never regretted doing so - an ideal recording to play on his birthday.

Earlier I played the latest BBC MM cover disc which features Schubert Symphonies 1 & 5 in decent enough live performances by the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Juanjo Mena.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158857


*Serge Prokofiev*

Alexander Nevsky
. London Symphony Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado
. 1980

Scythian Suite
Lieutenant Kijé
. Chicago Symphony Orchestra
. Claudio Abbado
. 1978

compilation 1995


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Violin Concerto No. 3
Gidon Kremer, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Eschenbach*


----------



## eljr

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4860525
Label: DG
Length: 84 minutes


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> Violin Concerto in D major, op. 35
> 
> *Jean Sibelius*
> Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
> 
> Lisa Batiashvili, violin
> Staatskapelle Berlin
> Daniel Barenboim
> 
> 2016


I was stunned to see this was released 5 years ago. Seems like just last year. Time flies. Not a good thing at my age!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It is probably the length that makes me listen to this less often than I otherwise would.


I agree. It's overlong and gets repetitive. Of the longer ballets, I like _Cinderella_ the best. _The Stone Flower_ is another rather long one that I haven't come to full grips with yet. It does have some lovely parts, but, man, is it a slog to get through. My favorites remain: _The Prodigal Son_, _Le pas d'acier_, _On the Dnieper_ and _Chout_. The Rozhdestvensky set is my go-to for these ballets except for _Romeo & Juliet_ as it's a mono recording and the fidelity just isn't up to par with a lot of mono recordings I've heard. Thankfully, the rest of the set is good stereo.

The set has been excellently remastered if you're interested:










I had the original set, but loved the remastered sound so much that I gave the older set away to a friend.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Two 20th century chamber works to round off the afternoon.

*Adorno, String Quartet - Leipziger Streichquartett.*

*Bacewicz, Piano Quintet no 2 - Krystian Zimerman, Kaja Danczowska, Agata Szymczewska, Ryszard Groblewski, Rafal Kwiatkowski.*

For those who have been listening to the Bacewicz string quartet no 4 recently, and others of course - the second piano quintet is from a later phase of the composers career and decidedly more modern in outlook yet, imo, equally approachable - great stuff.


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*

Still very nice recording,the Hilliard at their best.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I agree. It's overlong and gets repetitive. Of the longer ballets, I like _Cinderella_ the best. _The Stone Flower_ is another rather long one that I haven't come to full grips with yet. It does have some lovely parts, but, man, is it a slog to get through. My favorites remain: _The Prodigal Son_, _Le pas d'acier_, _On the Dnieper_ and _Chout_. The Rozhdestvensky set is my go-to for these ballets except for _Romeo & Juliet_ *as it's a mono recording and the fidelity just isn't up to par with a lot of mono recordings I've heard*. Thankfully, the rest of the set is good stereo.
> 
> I had the original set, but loved the remastered sound so much that I gave the older set away to a friend.


I thought I might get caught with that one. I actually have and listened to the Pristine remaster but the Pristine site was down when I was looking for a picture so I posted a different picture of the same performance. Pristine is up and running now so I have changed the picture to this:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie- various piano works part five for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.15 in D [_Pastoral_] op.28 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.17 in D-minor [_Sturm-Sonate_] op.31 no.2 (1802):
Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1802):










_(7) Bagatelles_ op.33 (1802):










_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses nos.7-10_ [third version] S173 (1847-51):










_Liebesträume_ - three nocturnes S541 (1850):
_Valse-Impromptu_ in A-flat [third version] S213 (1850-52):


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent most of the afternoon in a car. My musical themes were Martinu and Holliger the oboist.










Then the Strauss oboe concerto with Holliger and the NPO conducted by Edo de Waart. I used to have it on LP coupled with the Mozart concerto, a recording that doesn't seem to be on CD.










Then more oboe concertos - the three by Maderna:










Which led me to the Lutoslawski Oboe and Harp concerto:










And then lots more Martinu - the 2nd and 3rd symphonies:


----------



## Itullian

Got all 3 volumes of this set. 
Very good set, good sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*

CD 1 Suites


----------



## JohnP

Respighi. Ancient Airs and Dances for the Lute, Suites 1, 2, & 3. Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica. Mercury.

Sill resurrecting vinyl treasures. I've had this LP since shortly after its release in 1973, but haven't heard it for years. My new turntable is taking me back to the good old days of analog sound--and beautifully recorded records like this one. A good cleaning has brought the record back to near-new condition. The orchestra is RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Knorf

*Stanisław Skrowaczewski*: _Fantasie per Flauto ed Orchestra "Il Piffero della Notte"_, Symphony (2003) in memory of Ken Dayton
Roswitha Staege, flute
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

In addition to his top-class conducting, Stan was a wonderful composer as well.


----------



## perempe

FESTIVAL ACADEMY 2021 - BELL, FEJÉRVÁRI, BEKAVAC…
Chausson: Poème, Op. 25
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34


----------



## Dimace

*Great Parsifal from Georg!* Christa is also there with Fischer- Dieskau & Co. 1975 Recording from Decca (the official Solti's partner) Very good sound and EXCELLENT book also. (5XLPs)


----------



## starthrower

If you like the funky sounds of the didjeridoo, this might be the piece for you?


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Stanisław Skrowaczewski*: _Fantasie per Flauto ed Orchestra "Il Piffero della Notte"_, Symphony (2003) in memory of Ken Dayton
> Roswitha Staege, flute
> Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> In addition to his top-class conducting, Stan was a wonderful composer as well.


Good call Knorf.

His compositions are really interesting. I can't say I'm 100% familiar with them, but they grow on me.

I bought that set separately - could've saved a few bob if I'd just dived in and bought the bx to begin with!


----------



## Dimace

perempe said:


> FESTIVAL ACADEMY 2021 - BELL, FEJÉRVÁRI, BEKAVAC…
> Chausson: Poème, Op. 25
> Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
> Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34


Our friend from Tschechien has excellent taste! Very nice video. Thanks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

Second Book of Songs

These songs touches the heart...


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphonies 3 & 4* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons on RCO Live









Rather nice recordings of these two Bruckner symphonies.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Krzysztof Penderecki *(1923-2020) - *Clarinet Quartet* (1993) _16 minutes
_
Michel Letiec (clarinet), Regis Pasquier (violin), Bruno Pasquier (viola), Arto Noras ('cello).

Recorded: Naantali Parish Hall, Finland June 2001. 
Label:Naxos

This is a very engaging work. Being just four players, there is plenty of air around the instruments which really allows the various sonorities generous breathing space.

The clarinet has such a beautiful and unique timbre and this clear, uncluttered soundstage sets it forth perfectly.

The fourth movement _absheid _ is utterly gorgeous. I would say the whole work is excellently played by all.


----------



## eljr

The Forgotten Kingdom

The Cathar Tragedy - The Albigensian Crusade

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 1st Feb 2010
Catalogue No: AVSA9873
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 3 hours 49 minutes
Critics' Disc of the Year
Record Review
December 2010
Critics' Disc of the Year
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
April 2010
Disc of the Month

This occupied a full afternoon.


----------



## starthrower

My buddy Rick in Boston told me about these pieces. Didjeridu quintets! Or quartets with Didjeridu (or didgeridoo?) how ever you prefer?


----------



## Eramire156

*Bach on rainy afternoon*









*IsaacStern
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos 1 & 2* Denis Matsuev with the Mariinsky Orchestra conducted by Velery Gergiev on Mariinsky

View attachment 158868


Ah that old warhorse the first piano concerto. Rather too familiar. But at least it's coupled with the far less familiar second piano concerto. Pretty decent performance and recording.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158869


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'Olimpiade

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini

2002


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All Excellent.

Liszt. Fantasia and Fugue on a Theme BACH, Grosses Konzertsolo, Annes s de pelerinage, 2nd year, Italy, S161/R10b: No. 7. Apres une lecture du Dante, others. Misha Dacic. Fine playing.










Debussy: Etudes. Roger Muraro










Saint-Saens, Chausson: Piano Quartets. Schubert Ensemble










Farrenc: Wind Sextet, Clarinet, Piano Trio. Opera Ensemble Linda di Carlo,. I especially enjoyed the Clarinet Trio.










Beethoven: String Quartets 4-6. Emerson String Quartet.

Weinberg: Symphony No. 17. Siberian State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Chilham

Rambler said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos 1 & 2* Denis Matsuev with the Mariinsky Orchestra conducted by Velery Gergiev on Mariinsky...


I have that lined up for tomorrow morning. Enjoy!


----------



## atsizat

The movie theme sounds as if it were from romantic era

It is from Life is Beautiful (1997)


----------



## strawa

*Magnard*: Symphony nº 4
Thomas Sanderling & Malmö Symphony Orchestra

On this day, 107 years ago, this french composers had a very intense morning.










Here's a judgment about him I found peculiar:



> He was not concerned with either poetic expression or intrumental colour. Massenet, in the short time that Magnard worked with him, saw that he was a natural contrapuntist. At the height of an era described by Casella as that of 'the harmonic nightmare' Magnard's harmony is comparatively simple and his orchestration deliberately plain and unsubtle. He was a true Franckist in his emotional approach to music but he was original when he wrote that 'art must not be confused with the feelings and thoughts which have given it birth'. Accepting the principle of dramatic content and structure in his symphonies, Magnard nevertheless refused to allow considerations of purely musical structure to be overruled; and this led him into many difficulties which he never wholly solved. He was aware of it and his exasperation found expression in his bitter: 'La musique n'est vraiment belle qu'en nous.' Nevertheless, Magnard came near to finding exterior expression for his _chant intérieur_ in a handful of works, in the third and fourth symphonies, a cello sonata, and in the opera _Bérénice_. (Martin Cooper - French Music, from the death of Berlioz to the death of Fauré, 1951)


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this stunning new release today.


----------



## eljr

Fazioli said:


> I'm enjoying this stunning new release today.


Right? This guys has yet to put out anything that is not magnificent.


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
Semyon Bychkov Conducts the BBC SO and Kirill Gerstein
BBC Proms
2021

Live from BBC Proms: The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Semyon Bychkov perform Tchaikovsky, and are joined by Kirill Gerstein in Schumann's Piano Concerto.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London
Presented by Ian Skelly
*
Ludwig van Beethoven: Overture 'Coriolan'*
*Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor*

20.05
INTERVAL: Ian Skelly takes an oblique view of the music in tonight's programme.

20.25
*Felix Mendelssohn
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, 'Scottish'*(40 mins)
_
Kirill Gerstein (piano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Semyon Bychkov (conductor)_

Russian-American pianist Kirill Gerstein returns to the Proms following his thrilling 2017 performance of Rachmaninov's First Piano Concerto, rekindling his partnership with the BBC Symphony Orchestra and the holder of the orchestra's Günter Wand Conducting Chair, Semyon Bychkov.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z72g


----------



## haziz

Earlier Today:

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*
_Anima Eterna Brugge - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Bizet, Lalo - Symphonic Music - Jean Martinon


----------



## 13hm13

Martinu - The Parables, Estampes, Overture, Rhapsody


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Serenade for Strings in C Major, Op. 48
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Violin Concertos

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Müller-Brühl

Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob.VIIa:1
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 3 in A major, Hob.VIIa:3 'Melker Konzert'
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Rogerx

*Anton Bruckner, (born Sept. 4, 1824,*










Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-20
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 158879


Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 4 & 14

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Checkmate-Suite from the ballet
-Conversations (I & V)
-Oboe Quintet
-Clarinet Quintet

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
Melos Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto

Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek


----------



## Malx

A lot of very fine music been posted already today - great selections folks.

A couple of quartets this morning.
*Haydn, String Quartets Op 20 Nos 2 & 4 - Quatuor Mosaiques.*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"

Semyon Bychkov

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"

Andris Nelsons

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Kirill Kondrashin

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Martha Argerich










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Valery Gergiev

Mariinsky Orchestra, Denis Matsuev










Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Semyon Bychkov

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Gerstein


----------



## Merl

Wow, I just went on a 'like' frenzy. Lots of people playing lots of recordings I really like. I'm listening to this very impressive recording via Spotify right now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet* is full of gorgeous music, but has hardly ever been staged since its Berlin premiere in 1907. Most people will know _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ but there's a lot more to it than that. The opera is a little lacking in drama, but does make for perfect gramophone listening.


----------



## haziz

There is a lot of gorgeous Tchaikovsky being played on this thread lately! As someone who adores this composer, and one who sometimes felt lonely in that regards on TC, you can't imagine how delighted I am!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fabio Biondi is one of my many heroes!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part six for the rest of the morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.21 in C [_Waldstein-Sonate_] op.53 (bet. 1803-04):
Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):
Piano Sonata no.23 in F-minor [_Appassionata_] op.57 (bet. 1804-06):










(6) Variations in F on an original theme op.34 (1802):
(5) Variations in D on _"Rule, Britannia!"_ from the masque _Alfred_ by Thomas Arne WoO79 (1803):
_Andante favori_ WoO57 - original middle movement from Piano Sonata no.21 op.53 (bet. 1803-04):
(6) Variations in D on an original theme op.76 (1809):










Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):










_Rhapsodie espagnole_ [_Folies d'espagne et Jota aragonesa_] S254 (by 1858):










_Venezia e Napoli_ [second version] S162 - three supplemental pieces for _Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_] S161 (1859):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Bach, C P E: Rondo in D minor, Wq. 61/4 (H290)
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 42 in D minor
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 55 in A minor
Galuppi: Piano Sonata in F minor: Andante spiritoso
Galuppi: Sonata in C minor, Illy 34
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K540
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
Mozart: Gigue in G Major, K574
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K545 'Facile'
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485
Mozart: Rondo in F major K494


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet* is full of gorgeous music, but has hardly ever been staged since its Berlin premiere in 1907. Most people will know _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ but there's a lot more to it than that. The opera is a little lacking in drama, but does make for perfect gramophone listening.


I have that recording and listened to it earlier this week. I must confess that I listen to it for the glorious music and beautiful, undemonstrative singing, rather than following the story ........


----------



## HenryPenfold

atsizat said:


> The movie theme sounds as if it were from romantic era
> 
> It is from Life is Beautiful (1997)


Wonderful. And a reminder that I must watch the film, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Wonderful. And a reminder that I must watch the film, I've heard good things about it.


Heartbreaking at times :angel:


----------



## haziz




----------



## perempe

Tchaikovsky Symphonies (Rozhdestvensky) Symphonies Nos. 1,2 & 3


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recently I've been confining my listening to one composer at a time and now it's the turn of Donizetti, starting, fittingly, with this superb performance of *Anna Bolena*, which helped to spearhead the whole _bel canto_ revival. It is heavily cut of course, but Callas is without doubt the greatest Anna on disc and anyone who loves the opera should hear this performance, preferably in this Divina transfer which is in a completely different realm of clarity from the murky EMI, which tends to wander in pitch and which was unfortunately also the source of Warner's issue.

There is a much more detailed review of the performance on my blog for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Rogerx

Holmboe: Symphonies No. 8

Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes
For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1977-03-28
Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Enthusiast

My dad loved Delius. But he would only ever listen to it when Beecham was the conductor. I must admit I inherited some of his discrimination. Certainly, I hear a different and far more powerful composer when Beecham is conducting.


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> Wonderful. And a reminder that I must watch the film, I've heard good things about it.


I'm of two minds about the film, which I love, but I remain a little concerned that it represents a "soft" reply to tyranny that is too sentimental. But Benigni is brilliant and hang on to your hankies.
You are hereby remanded to house arrest until you see it.


----------



## mparta

Half way through

Not competent to hold forth on the practice aspects

I love it. When I was young I played in wind bands, and Gordon Jacob had transcribed several works of Byrd in a suite that was a favorite. Wonderful music and very apt to the transcription.

Some of those works are on this, and I was just out of my mind listening to John (Jhon?) Come Kiss Me Now. This music has a language all its own (the advantages of living on an island I guess) and I haven't ever thought to seek out these keyboard works, too distant from what I do.
I will now get to period performances and look at the scores to see what Armstrong has done that generates this, but I love this as far as I've gotten.
So we get great Byrd and poor Chopin (Lisiecki) from DG. How the world has moved on!!:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Requiem

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## HenryPenfold

mparta said:


> I'm of two minds about the film, which I love, but I remain a little concerned that it represents a "soft" reply to tyranny that is too sentimental. But Benigni is brilliant and hang on to your hankies.
> You are hereby remanded to house arrest until you see it.


Rousseau would consider it a tyranny to reprimand the individual citizen who has not conformed to the experience of the wider group :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Third Book of Psalms

CD 1


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> Rousseau would consider it a tyranny to reprimand the individual citizen who has not conformed to the experience of the wider group :lol:


But the Red Queen, a much more reliable resource for strategies to address conformity, would say....


----------



## Coach G

During the past few days I've been listening to Benjamin Britten conductor/composer:

1. *Bach*: _St. John Passion_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/the Wadsworth School Boys' Choir; and soloists: Peter Pears, tenor (as the "Evangelist"); Gwynne Howell, bass (as "Jesus"); John Shirley Quirk, bass (also as "Pilate"); Heather Harper soprano; Alfreda Hodgson alto; Robert Tear, tenor) Decca Records 1972
2. *Britten*: _War Requiem_ (Benjamin Britten/London Symphony Orchestra w/Melos Ensemble; The Bach Choir; Highgate School Choir; Simon Preston, organ; Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano; Peter Pears, tenor; Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) Decca Records 1963
3. *Britten*: _Cello Symphony_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello); _Sinfonia da Requiem_ (Benjamin Britten/New Philharmonia Orchestra); _Cantata Misericordium_ (Benjamin Britten/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Peter Pears, tenor; Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) Decca Records 1961, 1965
4. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #14_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano; Mark Rezhetin, bass); *Britten*: _Nocturne for Tenor, Seven Obbligato Instruments and Strings_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Peter Pears, tenor) BBC Music 1970, 1967
5. *Mozart*: _Piano Concertos #20 & 27_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/Clifford Curzon, piano) Decca Records 1970



































Here we have Benjamin Britten joining forces with an illustrious group of friends starting with a solemn, reserved, reverent, and very "English" rendition of Bach's _St. John Passion_, even sung in an English translation. Thoroughly, un-HIP, it is one of my favorite versions of the _St. John_ and in some ways I like the _St. John_ even more than the _St. Matthew Passion_ which has been hailed as the greatest piece of music ever composed by anyone. Without taking a thing away from the _St. Matthew_, I just find that while the St. Matthew is more beautiful, the _St. John_ is be more urgent.

Next up, is Britten's ambitious, _War Requiem_. Like Mahler's _Symphony of a Thousand_ or Bernstein's _Mass_; sometimes I think that Britten's humongous _War Requiem_ just goes on and on for too long, that it tries to hard to be the magnum opus that out-does all others. Apart from this, the _War Requiem_ is too beautiful and too sentimental to really capture the horror of war, in my view. Even so, (and like Mahler's _Symphony of a Thousand _or Bernstein's _Mass_) the _War Requiem_ does have wonderful moments and having Galina Vishnevskaya, Peter Pears, and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau in tow as an all-star international triumvirate of soloists (a Russian, an Englishman, and a German; to symbolize the hope of peace between nations), makes this recording of the _War Requiem_ the gold standard.

Moving on, we turn to Britten's _Cello Symphony_, and along with the cello concertos by Dvorak, Elgar, Shostakovich, and Barber, it's one of the finest works ever composed for cello and orchestra. Britten composed it specifically for Rostropovich, who was (arguably) the greatest living cellist of his times; and this recording is infused with Rostropovich's elegant touch of sad, Russian, soul. Rostropovich was a prolific musician of his times, the world-class cellist, a fine conductor, a good pianist, human rights activist; and give Rostropovich and his wife, Galina Vishnevskaya (from the _War Requiem_) credit for staying married to one another for 53 years, a great accomplishment in any case!

The _Cello Symphony_ is followed by Britten's _Sinfonia da Requiem_ and the _Cantata Misericordium_, two very fine and lesser-known works by Britten, and in the _Cantata_, Britten is joined once again by Peter Pears and Dietrich Fischer-Diskau.

A few years ago I found the premier recording of Shostakovich's dark but lovely, _Symphony #14_, on Youtube, featuring Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra with his wife Galina Vishnevskaya and the powerful bass, Mark Rezhetin in tow; and found it to be far and wide superior to any other recordings I've known of the same work. I wanted to purchase the Rostropovich recording on CD but found that was out of my budget at the time, so I took a chance and opted for Britten's recording with the same soloists. Please know that the Britten recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ is also great. While Britten is a more reserved than Rostropovich, his Russian soloists do just fine in bringing the Russian flavor to the surface, and you might think of _Symphony #14_ as Shostakovich paying tribute to Mussorgsky's _Songs on Death_; not music you break out at a party but very passionate and in some ways life-affirming in that meditations on death help us to appreciate and enjoy all the more.

Shostakovich's _Symphony #14_ is followed by Britten's _Nocturne for Tenor, Seven Obbligato Instruments and Strings_, where Britten is joined by his good friend and life partner, Peter Pears; and while Pears's tenor is too piercing for some, it has a certain appeal after one gets used to it. In any case, any work that Britten composed specifically for Pears is worth the effort, as one can sense the ESP that must have existed between Britten and Pears. Like the _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_; the _Nocturne_ frames the capabilities of Pears' vocal technique in a way that is lovely and beautiful.

We round things out with Britten joining forces with the pianist, Clifford Curzon, and sort of an English take on two Mozart piano concertos that is reserved, reverent and dignified.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158895


*Joseph Haydn*

The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross

Ensemble Resonanz
Riccardo Minasi

2019


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3 (1877 version (Nowak) with 1876 adagio )
BBC Scottisch Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänska


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti
> Recorded: 1977-03-28
> Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


Have this set also which I love


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> Half way through
> 
> Not competent to hold forth on the practice aspects
> 
> I love it. When I was young I played in wind bands, and Gordon Jacob had transcribed several works of Byrd in a suite that was a favorite. Wonderful music and very apt to the transcription.
> 
> Some of those works are on this, and I was just out of my mind listening to John (Jhon?) Come Kiss Me Now. This music has a language all its own (the advantages of living on an island I guess) and I haven't ever thought to seek out these keyboard works, too distant from what I do.
> I will now get to period performances and look at the scores to see what Armstrong has done that generates this, but I love this as far as I've gotten.
> So we get great Byrd and poor Chopin (Lisiecki) from DG. How the world has moved on!!:cheers:


Are you looking for these ones ?


----------



## Enthusiast

The 8th is this Saturday's symphony.


----------



## Vasks

*Frankel - Overture to a Ceremony (Albert/cpo)
Leighton - Symphony #1 (Brabbins/Chandos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I'm listening to the third movement. Wow.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158898


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Romances

Christianne Stotijn, mezzo-soprano
Julius Drake, piano

2008


----------



## HenryPenfold

Vasks said:


> *Frankel - Overture to a Ceremony (Albert/cpo)
> Leighton - Symphony #1 (Brabbins/Chandos)*


Excellent programme - very overlooked works, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Introduction & Allegro, Op. 47
LPO
Boult*


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> Are you looking for these ones ?


The Moroney, yes, I don't know about the vocal works. Tendency to gather like a squirrel pre-winter, and completeness is sometimes the enemy of hearing a better selection, so requires some thought.

And someone here has been posting all those beautiful Sweelinck sets, which are quite expensive, but again, complete
Bourdon--- J'accuse!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Górecki
Kleines Requiem für eine Polka, Op. 66
London Sinfonietta
Zinman*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part seven for either side of an hour's walk while the sun is still shining.

Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.26 in E-flat [_Les Adieux_] op.81a (bet. 1809-10):










_Odes funèbres no.3_ [_Les morts_] for orchestra S112/1, arr. for piano as S516 (orig. and arr. 1860):










_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke (The Dance in the Village Inn)_] S514 (1859-61):
_Elegy no.1_ S196 (1874):
_Elegy no.2_ S197 (1877):










_Ave Maria_ [_für die große Klavierschule von Lebert und Stark_] in E S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F S183/2 (1862):
_Ave Maria_ in D-flat for mixed choir and organ S38, arr. for piano as S504/2 (orig. 1868 - arr. 1872):


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Works for String Orchestra

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 1, P. 109
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Respighi: The Birds
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Arnold Bax* (1883-1953) - '*November Woods'* (1917) . _18 mins 30 secs
_London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult. 
Label: Lyrita.

My favourite of all Bax's tone poems and this performance is peerless.

It's worth mentioning that this CD also includes excellent performances of 'Tintagel' and 'The Garden of Fand'. It's hard to know how anyone who enjoys Bax's orchestral music could be without this release ..............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"for me these three composers are the sacred trinity of the classic Italian avant-garde"
I didn't say that, but Giorgio Sancristoforo did!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Purcell's complete "Ayres for the Theatre", by The Parley of Instruments and Roy Goodman. Fabulous music-making beautifully recorded.









Currently a bargain-priced download at the Hyperion website, and an impulse buy I'm greatly enjoying


----------



## Musicaterina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 158883
> 
> Fabio Biondi is one of my many heroes!


I like the music played by him very much, too!


----------



## Guest

A new Stephen Hough release--it's excellent.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zcgh








Classical music for breakfast time, plus found sounds and the odd unclassified track.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two contrasting ways of performing the Mozart horn concertos - both excellent in very different ways and yet both impeccably Mozartian.


----------



## Itullian

The Beethoven sonatas


----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland*

Humour, say what mak'st thou here

1st Voice:
Humour, say what mak'st thou here
In the presence of a queen?

2nd Voice:
Princes hold conceit most dear,
All conceit in humour seen.

1st Voice:
Thou art a heavy laden mood.

2nd Voice:
Humour is Invention's food.

Chorus:
But never humour yet was true,
But that which only pleaseth you.

1st Voice:
O I am as heavy as earth,
Say then, who is Humour now?

2nd Voice:
I am now inclined to mirth,
Humour I as well as thou.

1st Voice:
Why then 'tis I am drowned in woe.

2nd Voice:
No, no. Wit is cherished so.

Chorus:
But never humour yet was true,
But that which only pleaseth you.

1st Voice:
Mirth then is drowned in sorrow's brim.
O in sorrow all things sleep.

2nd Voice:
No, no, fool, the light'st things swim.
Heavy things sink to the deep.

1st Voice:
In her presence all things smile.

2nd Voice:
Humour frolic then awhile.

Chorus:
But never humour yet was true,
But that which only pleaseth you.






There is one thing better than listening to music and that is participating.
Yesterday I listened to Dowland's (second book of songs) I felt the strong urge to sing along.( I mostly do)
The involvement of the song becomes stronger and you feel a sense of unity and part of the ensemble.
I can't help it but being so moved by this seemingly simple melody that tears well's up.
Now the third and final book of songs.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> The Moroney, yes, I don't know about the vocal works. Tendency to gather like a squirrel pre-winter, and completeness is sometimes the enemy of hearing a better selection, so requires some thought.
> 
> And someone here has been posting all those beautiful Sweelinck sets, which are quite expensive, but again, complete
> Bourdon--- J'accuse!!


 I'm not a rich person,far from that.I like to spend my money for what gives me the greatest joy in life.
The Moroney recordings are without a doubt first class and this also applies to the instruments used and the beautiful recordings.


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

played by Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante


----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet : Martinů - String Quartet's No. 2 & No. 3. Supraphon 1983 Czechoslovakia release

View attachment 158902


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_BSO - Tilson Thomas_


----------



## Enthusiast

Both Mozart sinfonia concertantes - the great K 364 by Kremer and Kashkashian with Harnoncourt and the lovely K 297 by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Both wonderful disks.



















I am definitely in a Mozart mood this week.


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy*: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
*Maurice Ravel*: String Quartet in F major
Emerson String Quartet

How I adore this recording! One of the best Emerson made in their storied career, imho.


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis*

Xenakis Ensemble Live recorded Festival New Music 1990


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius - String Quartet in A Minor & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4. Finlandia 1985 EU release

View attachment 158907


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Sinfonia concertante

played by:

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, directed by Tomo Keller
Tomo Keller violin
Ola Karlsson cello
Emmanuel Laville oboe
Henrik Blixt bassoon


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: Octet in F Major, D 803

played by:

Antje Weithaas, Violine / Alina Pogostkina, Violine / Veronika Hagen, Viola / Sol Gabetta, Cello / Robert Vizvari, Double Bass / Alejandro Núñez, Horn / Gustavo Núñez, Bassoon / Sabine Meyer, Clarinet


----------



## mparta

Musicaterina said:


> Franz Schubert: Octet in F Major, D 803
> 
> played by:
> 
> Antje Weithaas, Violine / Alina Pogostkina, Violine / Veronika Hagen, Viola / Sol Gabetta, Cello / Robert Vizvari, Double Bass / Alejandro Núñez, Horn / Gustavo Núñez, Bassoon / Sabine Meyer, Clarinet


Needs a virtuoso clarinet, certainly have one there. I love Bud Wright from the Boston Symphony Chamber players recording, though.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> I'm listening to the third movement. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 158897


Not just the third movement I hope


----------



## Malx

Whilst in Edinburgh today I ventured into a charity shop I have found that has a fair selection of classical discs available, they had just taken in the three disc set below. A set I had fancied acquiring for quite a number of years but I have hardly seen it for sale recently. When the guy behind the counter said the price (£5) I didn't hesitate - the case needed a clean but the discs are mint.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 20 - Sviatoslav Richter, Warsaw National PO, Stanisław Wisłocki.*

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Sviatoslav Richter, Vienna SO, Kurt Sanderling.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Arnold Bax* (1883-1953) - '*November Woods'* (1917) . _18 mins 30 secs
> _London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult.
> Label: Lyrita.
> 
> My favourite of all Bax's tone poems and this performance is peerless.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that this CD also includes excellent performances of 'Tintagel' and 'The Garden of Fand'. It's hard to know how anyone who enjoys Bax's orchestral music could be without this release ..............


I love this CD. I remember the performances of Tintagel, the Northern Ballad, Mediterannean and The Garden of Fand from a favourite LP of mine and was thrilled when they were issued on CD.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I love this CD. I remember the performances of Tintagel, the Northern Ballad, Mediterannean and The Garden of Fand from a favourite LP of mine and was thrilled when they were issued on CD.


I should have mentioned Northern Ballad in my post.

I'd love to know if you still have that LP!!!


----------



## JohnP

Brahms. Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel. Leon Fleisher. Columbia vinyl.

This is one of my two most-loved solo piano works by Brahms, and one of my favorites by any composer. I'm still enjoying my vinyl binge and am working through the records I've previously cleaned. This one is my first big disappointment.

Fleisher's approach is classical: The playing has a formal order, which is fine with Brahms--especially this piece. But his attack throughout is harsh and his phrasing brusque. The effect is not helped by edgy recorded sound; it has none of the room-filling bloom I've heard in the records I've played so far. (I'll mention that my Thorens turntable died some years ago, and I recently got a replacement plus a record cleaning machine. So I can now enjoy my old love; and all but this record have sounded better than any CD I own.)

My favorites in this work are Stephen Bishop--back when Kovacevich used that name--and Julius Katchen. I hope for a more inviting experience with the next record. Soon, it will be time to clean more.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I should have mentioned Northern Ballad in my post.
> 
> I'd love to know if you still have that LP!!!


No. I don't have any of my LPs. I got rid of them many years ago now for reasons of space. I live in a small flat and barely have room for my CDs. Even so, I still prefer physical discs to downloads.


----------



## Tempesta

Listening now to ...







... always and forever.


----------



## Bourdon

*Renaissance am Rhein*

Singer Pur


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> No. I don't have any of my LPs. I got rid of them many years ago now for reasons of space. I live in a small flat and barely have room for my CDs. Even so, I still prefer physical discs to downloads.


I sold all mine too. I must say, I'm perfectly happy with downloads, all the same .............


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Liszt*: _Orpheus_, S. 98 & Symphony "d'après la Divine Comédie de Dante", S. 109*
*La Maîtrise de Caen
Les Siècles, Franz-Xavier Roth


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I sold all mine too. I must say, I'm perfectly happy with downloads, all the same .............


I sold also my LP's,well almost ,some I kept for different reasons.I like to have a collection wich is visable,it is one of my pleasures in life.
Holding a LP in your hands gives you more feeling than that plastic thing but what counts is the listening experience.I think that the fysical CD will disappear wich is a sad thing in my opinion. 
Why did they not choose for the size of a DVD case for the CD,it's bigger and lent itself more for an attractive edition,a poorly missed chance.


----------



## Bkeske

The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad - S.Taneyev - Quartet No.2 for Two violins, viola and cello. Мелодия 1980 U.S.S.R. release

View attachment 158913


----------



## Knorf

Not only do I refuse to get rid of my physical CDs, I refuse to stop buying them.

Presto Classical still shows hundreds of new or re-released CD titles every month. So I'm clearly not the last human on Earth who still buys CDs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> I sold also my LP's,well almost ,some I kept for different reasons.I like to have a collection wich is visable,it is one of my pleasures in life.
> Holding a LP in your hands gives you more feeling than that plastic thing but what counts is the listening experience.I think that the fysical CD will disappear wich is a sad thing in my opinion.
> Why did they not choose for the size of a DVD case for the CD,it's bigger and lent itself more for an attractive edition,a poorly missed chance.


Well, actually I have a few left. Larks Tongues in Aspic, DSOTM, Made In Japan, In the Court of the Crimson King and a couple Gong albums. All in storage, except ITCOTCK, see below. I miss the ritual and the sleeves, but not the snap, crackle, pops and Jumps!


----------



## Bkeske

Heck, I refuse to stop buying LP’s. I’m at the point where my vinyl rig certainly out-shines my digital rig, and am enjoying them way too much to stop my behavior now


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian' i.e. 'Ukraininan'
_Oslo PO - Jansons_


----------



## Flamme

The Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in a programme of Whitacre and Mahler. John Shea presents.

03:01 AM
Eric Whitacre (b.1970)
Deep Field: The Impossible Magnitude of our Universe
Edvard Grieg Kor, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Markus Stenz (conductor)

03:23 AM
Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)
Symphony No. 4 in G
Caroline Wettergreen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Markus Stenz (conductor)

04:18 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Sonata for solo violin No 2 in A minor, BWV 1003
Alina Ibragimova (violin)

04:39 AM
Anonymous
Confitebor tibi, Domine (Psalm) for soprano, strings and continuo
Claire Lefilliatre (soprano), Currende, Erik van Nevel (director)

05:01 AM
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Sonata in F major, Op 1 no 5 (HWV.363a) vers. oboe & bc
Louise Pellerin (oboe), Dom Andre Laberge (organ)

05:09 AM
Christoph Bernhard (1628-1692)
Missa 'Durch Adams Fall'
Henriette Schellenberg (soprano), Laverne G'Froerer (mezzo soprano), Keith Boldt (tenor), George Roberts (baritone), Vancouver Chamber Choir, Jon Washburn (conductor)

05:18 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Barcarolle in F sharp major Op 60
Anastasia Vorotnaya (piano)

05:27 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
Love Scene - from the opera 'Feuersnot', Op 50
Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis (conductor)

05:37 AM
Anonymous
3 Sephardische Romanzen
Montserrat Figueras (soprano), Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall (director)

05:46 AM
Johan Wagenaar (1862-1941)
Concert Overture, Op 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jac van Steen (conductor)

05:54 AM
Janos Fusz (1777-1819)
Quartet for flute, viola, cello and guitar
Laima Sulskute (flute), Romualdas Romoslauskas (viola), Ramute Kalnenaite (cello), Algimantas Pauliukevicius (guitar)

06:20 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989
Wolfgang Gluxam (harpsichord)

06:35 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
String Quartet No.62 in C Major, Op.76'3 'Emperor'
Sebastian String Quartet








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000z72n


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Well, actually I have a few left. Larks Tongues in Aspic, DSOTM, Made In Japan, In the Court of the Crimson King and a couple Gong albums. All in storage, except ITCOTCK, see below. *I miss the ritual and the sleeves, but not the snap, crackle, pops and Jumps!
> *


The same here....

Ahhhh... I see Brucker and a remedy at hand !


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

CD 2

I love the Parley of Instruments and how they are recorded by Hyperion.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Not only do I refuse to get rid of my physical CDs, I refuse to stop buying them.
> 
> Presto Classical still shows hundreds of new or re-released CD titles every month. So I'm clearly not the last human on Earth who still buys CDs.


I still buy CDs when they are significantly cheaper than downloads. It's a space thing - I simply don't have an astronaut suit.


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I still buy CDs when they are significantly cheaper than downloads. It's a space thing - I simply don't have an astronaut suit.


Wait a minute, I'll look for the LP


----------



## Mark Dee

I am a bit of a sucker for sampler discs - this one has some wonderful items from composers including Svendsen, Stenhammar, Langaard, Tveitt, and others...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> Wait a minute, I'll look for the LP




Please tell me that ain't your gaff!!!!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Please tell me that ain't your gaff!!!!


 Goodness no, considering the amount of fungies.... 
I have searched for LPs in such stacks. Often hours of searching with poor results and even worse playing conditions. :lol:


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2; Tragic Overture; Variations on a Theme of Haydn* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on LSO









Fine recordings.


----------



## Itullian

Love this set!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_London Symphony Orchestra - Gennadi Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> Not only do I refuse to get rid of my physical CDs, I refuse to stop buying them.
> 
> Presto Classical still shows hundreds of new or re-released CD titles every month. So I'm clearly not the last human on Earth who still buys CDs.


It's time to tell you---

You are part of a musical "truman show". You actually are the only human on earth who still buys CDs and it's all being filmed and we watch with hilarity on a regular basis.

I hope you take this with some equity, but it is time you knew.

:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO-Beethoven 1st and 2nd Symphonies.

I still collect CD's......a fellow member of TC tipped me off that this complete cycle (Hyperion)was available second hand at a very attractive price!
So far......great!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_LPO - Jurowski_


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Symphonies 1 & 2; Tragic Overture; Variations on a Theme of Haydn* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev on LSO

View attachment 158915


Fine recordings.


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London : Vaughan Williams - String Quartet in G Minor & String Quartet in A Minor. EMI/His Masters Voice 1973 UK release

View attachment 158920


----------



## johnnysc

From the latest used bookstore rummaging.....

Side 1 - Respighi - Feste Romane

Released in 1961 and still sounds excellent.....clean, quiet. Not familiar with the piece or Respighi and there is nothing like reading the informative liner notes on the jacket while the record plays.


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> Brahms. Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel. Leon Fleisher. Columbia vinyl.
> 
> This is one of my two most-loved solo piano works by Brahms, and one of my favorites by any composer. I'm still enjoying my vinyl binge and am working through the records I've previously cleaned. This one is my first big disappointment.
> 
> Fleisher's approach is classical: The playing has a formal order, which is fine with Brahms--especially this piece. But his attack throughout is harsh and his phrasing brusque. The effect is not helped by edgy recorded sound; it has none of the room-filling bloom I've heard in the records I've played so far. (I'll mention that my Thorens turntable died some years ago, and I recently got a replacement plus a record cleaning machine. So I can now enjoy my old love; and all but this record have sounded better than any CD I own.)
> 
> My favorites in this work are Stephen Bishop--back when Kovacevich used that name--and Julius Katchen. I hope for a more inviting experience with the next record. Soon, it will be time to clean more.
> 
> View attachment 158911


I was very taken with a version by Agnelle Bundervoet on Decca eloquence. Not expensive and comes with some spectacular Liszt and wonderful Schumann. highly recommended, sort of a virtuoso but still lyrical performance.

I've always loved the Claudio Arrau live performances (I think mostly from Lugano) on Aura, used to be cheap discs and wonderful performances, including the Handel variations, I think that recital also had a very good Gaspard and Mephisto Waltz?


----------



## mparta

HenryPenfold said:


> I sold all mine too. I must say, I'm perfectly happy with downloads, all the same .............


Seems like the only sensible solution

he says as he orders another set of 12 discs


----------



## mparta

The Sweelinck Psalms are just making me nuts, so curious to hear this, and lo and behold---

just a word to the wise, a little searching on the sites I know (Presto, HBdirect, Arkiv) found the Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam Psalms, the complete set, for less than a third of what they run on the company site, which is Swinckel, I think for Sweelinck's Winckel, which bears some translation:lol:
and less than any download as well

worth the minutes search, thank goodness I found another way to buy discs:clap:


----------



## Knorf

mparta said:


> It's time to tell you---
> 
> You are part of a musical "truman show". You actually are the only human on earth who still buys CDs and it's all being filmed and we watch with hilarity on a regular basis.
> 
> I hope you take this with some equity, but it is time you knew.
> 
> :tiphat:


I humbly accept this burden.

In other news:
*Hans Abrahamsen*: _Stratifications_, _Nacht und Trompeten_, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra*
*Annie Marie Abildskov
*BIT20 Ensemble, Ilan Volkov
The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Thomas Dausgaard

Abrahamsen is an absolutely fantastic composer!


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Op 46 & 73* Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell on Sony

Classic accounts of this joyous music.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Itullian

57, 58, 59


----------



## Bkeske

Benjamin Britten - Early Chamber Music : Temporal Variations, Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet), Alla Marcia, Three Divertimenti, Two Insect Pieces, & Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings). Derek Wickens, John Constable, The Gabrieli String Quartet, Kenneth Essex. Unicorn-Kanchana 1983 UK release

View attachment 158921


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Suite for Piano, Op. 25, Piano Pieces Op. 33a and 33b
Maurizio Pollini

Someone posted in another thread (one I'm not interested in participating in, because the OP started first with poisoning the well, and the toxicity of the thread hasn't declined as far as I can see) that serial or "atonal" music "cannot express joy or happiness." I disagree.

Of course, the reality is that emotion is something the listener brings to the listening experience, and is not something meaningfully "expressed" by the music of any composer, because telepathy isn't real, music is not a language, and the esthetic experiences the listener might have are highly personal, enormously variable, and and totally subjective. But that's a topic for another thread, not this one.

I will say this: Schönberg's Op. 25 is a piece where I myself cannot help but hear joy and delight leaping from the first few measures! Some of the Suite's movements to be sure are more introspective, dramatic, or emotionally fraught (in a good way), but there are also moments that to me are absolutely bursting with laughter and good humor. I can hear Schönberg's glee with his revolutionary new system, one that gave his imagination a newfound freedom of expression.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent

Bruckner: Symphony No. 0. Young, Hamburg. Happy Birthday Anton! My favourite performance of this.










Holmboe: Symphony No. 8. Hughes, Aarhus. For Saturday Symphony. Very enjoyable.










Vivaldi: Mottetti Antonio Alessandro de Marchi, Academia Montis Regalis, Anke Herrmann,










Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies 1 and 3. East West Chamber Orchestra, Krimer










Beethoven: String Quartets 7-9. Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Concertos Of Carl Nielsen : Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57, Flute Concerto, Violin Concerto, Op. 33, & Symphonic Rhapsody. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box 1975

View attachment 158923


----------



## pmsummer

THE LION'S EAR
_A Tribute to Leo X, Musician among Popes_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
La Mora
Corina Marti & Michael Gondko - directors
_
Ramée_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (ver. 1889 ed. Nowak)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Superb.


----------



## JohnP

Thanks, mparta. I'll look for these.


----------



## JohnP

johnnysc said:


> From the latest used bookstore rummaging.....
> 
> Side 1 - Respighi - Feste Romane
> 
> Released in 1961 and still sounds excellent.....clean, quiet. Not familiar with the piece or Respighi and there is nothing like reading the informative liner notes on the jacket while the record plays.
> 
> View attachment 158918
> 
> 
> View attachment 158919


Nice score at the bookstore! I think that Sibelius 7th is one of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Bkeske

Turned on the CD player and DAC…..stop the presses….

Szell conducts Mahler Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'. The Cleveland Orchestra. Recorded live at Severance Hall, 1967. Sony Classical 1991.

View attachment 158924


----------



## JohnP

Knorf said:


> Not only do I refuse to get rid of my physical CDs, I refuse to stop buying them.
> 
> Presto Classical still shows hundreds of new or re-released CD titles every month. So I'm clearly not the last human on Earth who still buys CDs.


I'm with you, Knorf. I'm of an older generation, and I think people my age enjoy collecting the physical object. I still love my vinyl collection for the same reason--and because records often sound better than anything else. In addition, if a rip of one of my CDs disappears into the ether, I can simply pull the CD out of the rack and rip it again. I wonder if the TC members who prefer downloads are of younger generations.


----------



## Rogerx

Four Visions of France

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), DSO Berlin, Alexandre Bloch

Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Honegger: Cello Concerto
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
 Saint-Saëns: Romance in F major, Op. 36


----------



## Bkeske

Chailly conducts Mahler Symphony No. 3. Royal Concertgebouw. DECCA, 'Mahler, The Symphonies' box set. 2005 European release.

View attachment 158925


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 2, "Christmas Symphony"
Polish National RSO
Wit*










Not really a "box set" but all the single releases crammed into specially designed case that has an enclosure. It's too bad Naxos didn't do a real box set dedicated to Penderecki like they did their Lutosławski series (also with Antoni Wit). A missed opportunity, but of course, the music is what matters here and I have to say Wit hasn't disappointed in any of his Penderecki that I've heard so far.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Not only do I refuse to get rid of my physical CDs, I refuse to stop buying them.
> 
> Presto Classical still shows hundreds of new or re-released CD titles every month. So I'm clearly not the last human on Earth who still buys CDs.


Absolutely agreed. My buying has slowed down and I'm proud to say it has, but they'll have to pry my CDs from cold, dead hands before I part with them.  I mean I spent this long acquiring them, so I don't see any reason to get rid of them. Plus, I like owning the hard copies of my music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op.43

Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra -David Zinman


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Gothos

Loving the quote from Emerson,Lake and Palmer in the Sinfonietta.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Ensemble Vocal & Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Myaskovsky....

Slavonic Rhapsody performed by Svetlanov and the USSR SO.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40-41

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Gothos

cd 2


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek

Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Third book of Psalms

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Baxi

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Symphony No.11 op.103

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

1991


----------



## Baxi

View attachment 158934


Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Symphony No.11 op.103

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

1991


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Köthener Trauermusik BWV 244a


----------



## Mark Dee

A sort of mini-concert to start the day, from various sources:

*Rimsky-Korsakov - 'The Sea' from Scheherazade*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo; Lawrence Foster

*Mozart - Requiem: Lacrymosa*
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus; Zdenek Kosler

*Bach - Aria from the Goldberg Variations*
Chen Pi-Hsien (piano)

*Handel - Minuet, Overture to Berenice*
Academy of St Martin in the Fields; Sir Neville Marriner

*Liszt - La Campanella*
John Ogdon (piano)

*Franck - Violin Sonata in A Major - II Allegro*
Itzhak Perlman (violn); Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

*Britten - Four Sea Interludes From Peter Grimes - Sunday Morning*
BBC National Orchestra of Wales; David Atherton

*Beethoven - Symphony No.7 In A Major - Allegro Con Brio	*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra; Sir Charles Mackerras

*Glazunov - The Seasons, Autumn, Bachanale*
The Philharmonia Orchestra; Yevgeny Svetlanov


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I sold all mine too. I must say, I'm perfectly happy with downloads, all the same .............


I like physical discs because I like to _see_ my collection on the shelves. I enjoy and relish the act of selecting a CD and putting it in the player. I like the notes and, in the case of opera, the libretti when they're included. I find Spotify an invaluable resource and it's a great way of sampling a disc, but if I really like it I will invariably buy it on CD.

I feel the same about books. Although I can see the benefits of a kindle when going away on holiday or on a journey, there is something I love about actual books. I love libraries and book shops and I really miss all those fantastic specialist record shops that used to exist. The rise of digital music has deprived me of one of my greatest pleasures, though It's no doubt saved me some money.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony thread.
*Holmboe, Symphony No 8 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Tsaraslondon said:


> I like physical discs because I like to _see_ my collection on the shelves. I enjoy and relish the act of selecting a CD and putting it in the player. I like the notes and, in the case of opera, the libretti when they're included. I find Spotify an invaluable resource and it's a great way of sampling a disc, but if I really like it I will invariably buy it on CD.
> 
> I feel the same about books. Although I can see the benefits of a kindle when going away on holiday or on a journey, there is something I love about actual books. I love libraries and book shops and I really miss all those fantastic specialist record shops that used to exist. The rise of digital music has deprived me of one of my greatest pleasures, though It's no doubt saved me some money.


COULD NOT HAVE EXPRESSED THIS 'ARGUMENT' ANY BETTER....THANKS FOR THAT!

Beethoven-7th and 8th Symphonies.

Mackerras and the SCO (from the Hyperion complete cycle)

Wonderful account of the 7th.


----------



## Baxi

Shostakovich-Sunday









Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Symphony No.4 c-moll op.43

Philadelphia Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung

11/1994


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Don Pasquale* was once Donizetti's most popular and often performed comic opera, but has now surely been taken over by *L'Elisir d'Amore*. Perhaps this has something to do with the story, which now seems rather cruel and not that funny.

It hasn't been that lucky on disc either and, when choosing a represntative recording for my library, I ended up going for this 1933 performance, pricinpally for the stylish performances of Tito Schipa and Afro Poli. Ernesto Badini is an authentically _buffo_ Pasquale, but Adelaide Saraceni is somewhat charmless and her voice tends to the shrill and acidic. Carlo Sabjano conducts a sprightly performance and this will do very nicely. Certainly I have heard little in subsequent recordings to make me want to purchase another.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Harpsichord Concertos

BWV 1053-1052 & 1054

Melante Amsterdam

Bob van Asperen,Gustav Leonhardt Bernardt Klapprott Marcello Bussi & Carsten Lohff

Melante Amsterdam


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: Suite for Piano, Op. 25, Piano Pieces Op. 33a and 33b
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> Someone posted in another thread (one I'm not interested in participating in, because the OP started first with poisoning the well, and the toxicity of the thread hasn't declined as far as I can see) that serial or "atonal" music "cannot express joy or happiness." I disagree.
> 
> Of course, the reality is that emotion is something the listener brings to the listening experience, and is not something meaningfully "expressed" by the music of any composer, because telepathy isn't real, music is not a language, and the esthetic experiences the listener might have are highly personal, enormously variable, and and totally subjective. But that's a topic for another thread, not this one.
> 
> I will say this: Schönberg's Op. 25 is a piece where I myself cannot help but hear joy and delight leaping from the first few measures! Some of the Suite's movements to be sure are more introspective, dramatic, or emotionally fraught (in a good way), but there are also moments that to me are absolutely bursting with laughter and good humor. I can hear Schönberg's glee with his revolutionary new system, one that gave his imagination a newfound freedom of expression.


I know which thread you refer to. It is awful and generates a huge number of posts all of which go nowhere. I know I shouldn't but I do sometimes post something in it (albeit without reading too much of what has been posted since I last looked at it). The forum used to be full of such threads and I would hate to see them starting up again. I keep hoping that posting might turn it around. But it doesn't!


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Vier letzte Lieder

Dorothea Röschmann (soprano)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I know which thread you refer to. It is awful and generates a huge number of posts all of which go nowhere. I know I shouldn't but I do sometimes post something in it (albeit without reading too much of what has been posted since I last looked at it). The forum used to be full of such threads and I would hate to see them starting up again. I keep hoping that posting might turn it around.* But it doesn't!*


I'm afraid you are right.....

If someone doesn't appreciate my choice of music, it won't affect me at all. It's going to be different when your preference is dragged through the mud by someone hoping for support from like-minded people.
If you don't understand or have no connection with something, have the humility not to showcase your inability as a sign of good taste.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Vier letzte Lieder
> 
> Dorothea Röschmann (soprano)
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


You are a Strauss lover,no doubt about that,I'm waiting for this one wich will be delivered early next week.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the SCO.

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Violin Concerto BWV 1041 in A minor
Violin Concerto BWV 1042 in E major

*Gubaidulina*

Violin Concerto In tempus preasens

dedicated to Anne-Sophie Mutter

London Syphony orchestra
Valery Gergiev


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various other piano works part eight for this morning and early afternoon (including a few works which I forgot to play further back down the line!).

_Allegretto_ in C-minor WoO 53 (c. 1796-97):
_Rondo no.1_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797):
_Bagatelle_ in A-minor [_"Für Elise"_] WoO59 (c. 1810):
_Klavierstück_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):










Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814):
Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (bet. 1815-16):
Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat [_Hammerklavier_] op.106 (bet. 1817-18):










_Trois grandes études de concert_ S144 (bet. 1845-49):
_Zwei Konzertetüden_ S145 (1862):










_Années de pèlerinage III_ [_Troisième année_] - seven pieces S163 (1867-77):










_Sancta Dorothea_ S187 (1877):
_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_Receuillement_ S204 (1877):
_Toccata_ S197a (c. 1879):
_Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_ S214a (c. 1879):
_Romance oubliée_ S527, revision of _Romance_ [_O pourquoi donc_] S169 (orig. 1848 - rev. 1880):
_In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi_ S188 (1880):


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto*
_Moser - Prague Philharmonia - Hrusa_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)

Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Faramundo

I was fortunate to get this Vinyl for a dime and in a near-perfect state.

Extraordinary inspiration.


----------



## Tero

The game on early music has the Canario. It is last on this album.


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Stabat Mater

Philippe Herreweghe

Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic










Dvořák: Serenade for Strings

Herbert von Karajan

Berlin Philharmonic










Dvořák: Rusalka (Highlights)

Sir Charles Mackerras

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Ben Heppner, Renée Fleming










Liszt: A Faust Symphony

Kurt Masur

Chor Des Reichssenders Leipzig, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Klaus König










Ysaÿe: Sonata for Solo Violin No. 1 "Joseph Szigeti"

Alina Ibragimova


----------



## Chilham

Tero said:


> The game on early music has the Canario. It is last on this album.


One of my nominations. :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Concerto gregoriano/Respighi: Toccata for Piano and Orchestra/ Respighi: Adagio con variazioni for cello and orchestra

Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## Gothos

Disc 7

Dufay
-Missa 'L'Homme arme'
-Nuper rosarum flores (4-part motet)
-Ecclesiae militantis (5-part motet)
-Alma redemptoris mate (3-part antiphon)
-O sancte Sebastiane (4-part motet)
-Salve flos Tuscae gentis (4-part motet)

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Mozart discs (with some Mozart-inspired early Beethoven):


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one in several years.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Kommt, lasset uns anbeten

Inauguration Cantatas for Hamburg & Altona

Hanna Zumsande, Alon Harari, Mirko Ludwig

Barockwerk Hamburg, Ira Hochman


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Symphony in C
*

From my recently ordered box set. I've been ordering a lot of downloads recently, and I've noticed that since they're on a hard disk, after a while, I forget I have them, because I can't see them. But every morning that I walk into my listening room, there is my collection of Beecham recordings smiling at me (well, it looks more like a grin). (And next to him, Klemperer is scowling, but I don't let that get to me.)


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven with my morning coffee*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, Op.131









Alban Berg Quartet*


----------



## SanAntone

From last night -

*Duruflé* - _Requiem_
Jeremiah Stephenson, Dulci Jubilo & Christopher Gibert
Rocamadour












> Over the course of eleven days in August 2020, the French town of Rocamadour hosted the fifteenth edition of Festival de Rocamadour, a music festival dedicated to sacred music from the classical, baroque, and romantic periods. On August 16, the young British organist Jeremiah Stephenson performed at the medieval Basilique Saint-Sauveur with the French chamber choir Dulci Jubilo under the direction of its founder, Christopher Gibert. The organ plays a central role in this atmospheric concert, which opens with Trois motets by composer and organist Thierry Escaich (*1965). The three-part suite is made up of Eaux natales, Le Masque, and Vers l'espérance. Requiem by composer and organist Maurice Duruflé (1902-1986) follows. The concert concludes with Timor et tremor, from Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence by Francis Poulenc (1899-1963).


I love this version using a chamber choir!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

String quintets 2 and 3 ...


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Mischa Maisky & Daria Hovora

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Saint-Saëns: Allegro Appassionato in B minor Op. 43
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Saint-Saëns: Romance in F major, Op. 36
Saint-Saëns: Suite for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 16b


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
String Quartet No. 3, "Leaves of an unwritten diary"
Royal String Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies KV 111a-18-19 & 25


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> You are a Strauss lover,no doubt about that,I'm waiting for this one wich will be delivered early next week.


Of course, I'm a Strauss lover, too. He's in my 'Top 5' favorite composers. I bought this Decca set not too long ago, but I only bought it for the Mehta performances, which are outstanding. I already owned most of the performances from this set, but you can't find the Mehta performances outside of this set.

I also own this newer reissued Decca set, but Mehta's not in it and they replaced his performances with Blomstedt, which I'm not complaining, because they're excellent, too.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Of course, I'm a Strauss lover, too. He's in my 'Top 5' favorite composers. I bought this Decca set not too long ago, but I only bought it for the Mehta performances, which are outstanding. I already owned most of the performances from this set, but you can't find the Mehta performances outside of this set.
> 
> I also own this newer reissued Decca set, but Mehta's not in it and they replaced his performances with Blomstedt, which I'm not complaining, because they're excellent, too.


There is always the problem of finding a set that is OOP in good condition and at an attractive price.
I was aware of the newer set set but this one seems more attractive to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Still with Mozart - the 5th violin concerto and the K 364 sinfonia concertante - from this:


----------



## eljr

Renaissance
Jordi Savall, Charles Ravier, Philippe Herreweghe, Hespèrion XX, Ensemble Polyphonique de France, Collegium Vocale, Knabenchor Hannover
January 1, 1996

runtime: 2 hours 15 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Fischer - Overture to "Composition on the world famous Luneburg Salt Refinery" (Berliner Barock/Capriccio)
Froberger - Suite #12 from "The Strausbourg Manuscript" (Remy/cpo)
Biber - Sonata #16 from "Rosary Sonatas" (Lautenbacher/Vox)
Telemann - Orchestral Suite in D (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's serenade 11 (K 375) in a somewhat sober account:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part nine scattered throughout the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820):
Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821):
Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (bet. 1821-22):










_(11) Bagatelles_ op.119 (1822):
_(6) Bagatelles_ op.126 (1824):










_Resignazione_ [first version] S187a (1877):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339, arr. for piano as S543 (orig. and arr. 1881):










_Ave Maria_ in G for voice and organ/harmonium S341, arr. for piano as S545 (orig. and arr. 1881):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and piano S339, arr. for piano left-hand as S543b (orig. and arr. 1881):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies nos.1-10_ S244 (1846-53, 1882 and 1885):


----------



## Guest

Cello Concertos by Norgard and Sarriaho. Stunning.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Thirteenth Sunday after Trinity 
_Du sollt Gott, deinen Herren, lieben_, BWV 77
_Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet_, BWV 164
_Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ_, BWV 33
Gillian Keith, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz, Jonathan Brown
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some streaming this morning, something I do not do often, and realized Tidal had added a lot of new releases by The Berlin Philharmonic. So checking this one out…

Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 4. Kirill Petrenko conducting. 2020

View attachment 158944


----------



## Itullian

His later 89-91 digital recordings. Great sound.


----------



## Tempesta

I too am loyal to physical media formats, will never give them up!


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_San Francisco Symphony - Blomstedt_


----------



## eljr

Nox

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: CC72853
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No. 5
Arditti String Quartet

Demanding listening, but extremely engaging and often extremely beautiful. Among Carter's five string quartets, this is the one I connect to the most.


----------



## Bkeske

Beethoven No. 7

Berlin Philharmonic, Kirill Petrenko conducting. 2020

View attachment 158947


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the thing after a day spent in heaven with Mozart ...


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra, Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments, Movements for Piano and Orchestra
Paul Crossley
London Sinfonietta, Esa-Pekka Salonen

I'm slightly puzzled as to why Stravinsky's concertante pieces involving the piano aren't more widely appreciated and performed.


----------



## Bkeske

Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great" & Křenek - Static And Ecstatic, Opus 214

Franz Welser-Möst conducting The Cleveand Orchestra 2020

View attachment 158949


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zcgk
Andrew McGregor with a selection of the best new classical releases.

9.30
Proms Composer: Antonín Dvořák
Nigel Simeone chooses five indispensable recordings of BBC Proms Composer Antonín Dvořák and explains why you need to hear them.

11.25
Record of the Week
Strauss: Don Quixote
Tabea Zimmermann (viola)
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
François-Xavier Roth (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

SPANISH DANCES
_Luz y Norte_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - harps, director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## WVdave

Rimsky Korsakov: Symphonies 1, 2, 3, Piano Concerto, Capriccio Espagnol, Russian Easter Overture, Sadko
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Kitajenko, Geoffrey Tozer


----------



## Mark Dee

Even with real budget releases (Pilz, Pickwick, Tring) you get recording details and sometimes some brief notes, but Sony Classical can do much better. The 24 bit mastering is pleasant - agreed - but no notes? Recording dates were included but nothing else. Hmmmm....


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 101, 102 - S. Vegh


----------



## Bourdon

*Pas de Deux*

Ballet music by Drigo.Minkus,Auber & Helsted

London Symphony Orchestra

*For the elderly among us, it's not Beyoncé! *


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies Op. 79 & Piano Pieces Opp. 117 - 119* Radu Lupu on Decca









The very definition of essential Brahms here.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvořák - The Slavonic Dances. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks '2 eye' 2LP box. 1965

View attachment 158954


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Richard Wagner*: _Tristan und Isolde_
Margaret Price, René Kollo, Kurt Moll, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Werner Götz, Brigitte Fassbaender 
Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Carlos Kleiber

Finally getting around to listening to this. It is truly very remarkable!


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven:Symphony No. 4 in B flat major Op. 60*
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra
Sergiu Celibidache, cond.
Rec. 1995









I don't care how much Dave Hurwitz bashes Celibidache.
I like Celi's conducting, including his slow tempos.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti
_
Point_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

<3


----------



## Rambler

*Capriccio italien - Orchestral favourites* Ashkenazy on Decca









A disc of orchestral favourites - including Tchaikovsky's Capriccio and some of the other usual suspects from Sibelius (Finlandia), 
Debussy, R. Strauss, Bruch, Rimsky-Korsakov and Borodin.

Not exactly an essential disc but I guess it's OK.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158957


*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov*

Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

2020


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bkeske said:


> Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great" & Křenek - Static And Ecstatic, Opus 214
> 
> Franz Welser-Möst conducting The Cleveand Orchestra 2020
> 
> View attachment 158949


Schubert and Krenek are somewhat strange disc-mates, I'd have thought, Bkeske - does it work better than it sounds?


----------



## Itullian

Checking out the Vegh's first cycle. Mono


----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> Checking out the Vegh's first cycle. Mono


And I'm listening to the the Gewandhaus' op. 18 recordings, Itulian.


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Very transparent sound. I have the smaller box set.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is one of those rare late Bernstein recordings where he's not over the top or trying to wring every last drop of emotion from the score; he mostly just lets the orchestra do its thing and exercises an unwavering sense of direction over all the luscious, colorful, motley soundscapes of this crazy symphony.


----------



## Bkeske

The Claremont Quartet w/Joanna Nickrenz, piano : Schoenberg - Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte for Strings Quartet / Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28 / Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet & Concerto for String Quartet. Nonesuch 1968

View attachment 158961


----------



## Knorf

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is one of those rare late Bernstein recordings where he's not over the top or trying to wring every last drop of emotion from the score; he mostly just lets the orchestra do its thing and exercises an unwavering sense of direction over all the luscious, colorful, motley soundscapes of this crazy symphony.


Yep, and it's wholly convincing, one of his best Mahler recordings. The earlier Columbia recording is successful for similar reasons.


----------



## Bkeske

elgars ghost said:


> Schubert and Krenek are somewhat strange disc-mates, I'd have thought, Bkeske - does it work better than it sounds?


Well, I agree. Quite a stark difference. I think since Franz and the Cleveland Orchestra has begun recording and releasing their own 'albums', this seems to be a trend (mixing old and newer compositions).

I've seen other orchestra's do similar within some live programs; Berlin has, as I'm very familiar. But usually the compositions align themselves a bit better. And not so divergent.

That said, the new Cleveland releases are top notch recording and sound quality-wise.


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2* Nelson Freire and the Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca









The second concerto from this pretty good 2 |cd set.

This is very much the antithesis of most romantic piano concertos. Very symphonic (with four movements as against the traditional three) and an extended cello solo in the slow movement. Much as I like this concerto I prefer the rather leaner first piano concerto.


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Sergiu Celibidache & Orchestre National de l'ORTF - Live Recordings - Box Set 14CDs / Altus

CD1 :

Roussel: Symphony No.3 in G minor Op.42

Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E minor Op.98


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

The Allegri String Quartet : Britten - String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op. 25 & String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36. London Treasury Series 1976

View attachment 158964


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris. Deutsche Grammophon 45rpm 2LP set 2021

View attachment 158965


----------



## haziz

BBC Record Review



BBC Proms Composer - Antonín Dvořák with Nigel Simeone and Andrew McGregor

Released On: 04 Sep 2021
Available for 28 days

Andrew McGregor with a selection of the best new classical releases.

9.30
*Proms Composer: Antonín Dvořák*
_Nigel Simeone chooses five indispensable recordings of BBC Proms Composer Antonín Dvořák and explains why you need to hear them._

11.25
Record of the Week
*Strauss: Don Quixote*
_Tabea Zimmermann (viola)
Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
François-Xavier Roth (conductor)_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zcgk


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Anonymous and Various Spanish Composers*
La Morra
-Arianna Savall - voice, harp
-Petter Udland Johansen - voice, fiddle
-Corina Marti - flutes, harpsichord, direction
-Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute
-Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
_
Ramée_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bruckner Symphony No. 3. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966

Bruckner has never clicked with me yet, but I keep trying. Waiting for the light bulb to turn on….if ever.

View attachment 158966


----------



## Itullian

A master playing a master.


----------



## pmsummer

OF ETERNAL LIGHT
*Olivier Messiaen - Robert Moran - Meredith Monk - Ricky Ian Gordon - Gyorgy Ligeti - Kim D. Sherman*
_Musica Sacra_
Richard Westenburg - director
_
Catalyst - RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 2 In B Flat & Thirty-Two Variations In C. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Emil Gilels, piano. Angel 1970

View attachment 158969


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158970


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Quintet in E flat major, KV 452
Adagio in C minor and Rondeau in C major, KV 617

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Quintet in E flat major, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Triple Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) & Martin Helmchen (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt

From last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Concerto for Piano & Violin

with Hagai Shaham (violin)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley (piano & direction)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last Night:
*Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No.1 "Classical"*
Sergei Celibidache & the Munich Philharmonic

This is one of my favourite performances of this piece. I particularly enjoy the details, the playing and the sound quality. The Second Movement has a wonderful feel to it and the performance as a whole simply 'clicks' for me. The tempo feels right for me here because although slower than most, it doesn't feel leaden or lethargic. It still has momentum.

I briefly made comparisons with recordings by Neeme Jarvi and Walter Weller. The Neeme Jarvi is a great recording but I prefer Celibidache's recording. As for the Walter Weller, in the First Symphony I thought it sounded a little scrappy - as though they were playing too fast and couldn't keep up. I was disappointed as I've enjoyed other recordings from the set even though I have always favoured the Neeme Jarvi set ahead of Weller's.

This morning's drive to work:
*Carl Maria von Weber: Clarinet Concertos No.1 & 2*
Sabine Meyer, Herbert Blomstedt & Staatskapelle Dresden

I'm in the mood to return to the music of Carl Maria von Weber and I'm starting with the two Clarinet Concertos on my early morning drive to work. I haven't heard these works for a long time so I look forward to hearing these.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss / Kempe

Disc 1


----------



## adriesba

Orff: _Carmina Burana_
Chor und Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Knabenchor Berlin
conducted by Christian Thielemann

Christiane Oelze
David Kuebler
Simon Keenlyside










Pretty good recording. The sound quality really sells this. The performance is way better than I expected though it could perhaps be a bit more intense.


----------



## adriesba

Strauss: _Vier letzte Lieder_
Berliner Philharmoniker
conducted by Herbert von Karajan
Gundula Janowitz










Simply beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Octet and Trios

Consortium Classicum, Dieter Klocker


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia

Sir Thomas Allen (Figaro), Agnes Baltsa (Rosina), Francisco Araiza (Il Conte Almaviva), Robert Lloyd (Don Basilio), Domenico Trimarchi (Dr. Bartolo), Sally Burgess (Berta), Matthew Best (Fiorello), John Noble (Un Ufficiale)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Ambrosian Singers
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1982-06
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Marinera

Turina - Violin and Piano Works. Felix Ayo, Bruno Canino

Las musas de Andalucia, Op. 93: No. 2.
Variaciones clasicas, Op. 72
El poema de una sanluquena, Op. 28
La oracion del torero, Op. 34 (arr. J. Heifetz)
Homenaje a Navarra, Op. 102

Enriqué Granados - Violin Sonata


----------



## Gothos

Disc 39
-6 Themes and variations Op.105 for flute and piano
-10 Themes and variations Op.107 for flute and piano

Wolfgang Schulz flute
Rudolf Buchbinder piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Third book of Psalms

CD 3


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Slavonic Dances

Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Diabelli Variations

Stephen Kovacevich










Leonarda: Sonata Duodecima

Rachel Podger, Marcin Swiatkiewicz, Daniele Caminiti










Schubert: Fantasie in F Minor

Steven Osborne, Paul Lewis










Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Sir Mark Elder

Hallé Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludo and Frankie - various piano works part ten of ten for either side of a long stroll.

_33 Veränderungen über einen Walzer von Diabelli_ op.123 (bet. 1819-23):










_Mephisto Waltz no.2_ S515 (by c. 1881):
_Mephisto Waltz no.3_ [second version] S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no.4_ S696 (1885 inc.):










_Hungarian Rhapsodies nos.11-19_ S244 (1846-53, 1882 and 1885):










_Nuages gris_ S199 (1881):
_Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ D202 (1883):
_Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ S203 (1883):
_(4) Valses oubliées_ S215 (1881-84):
_En rêve_ [_Nocturne_] S207 (1885):
_Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ - seven pieces S205 (1885):


----------



## Bourdon

*Memorandum XXI*

CD 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Arcadelt*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

A very good live performance that seems to slip under the radar - I can't recall anyone mentioning it on TC as long as I've been posting, (that statement will be shot down soon I feel sure).
I enjoy this recording a lot from a combo that might not be an obvious choice in Dvorak.

*Dvorak, Symphony No 8 - Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!- Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Balakirev: Berceuse
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Dessner: Song for Octave
Lachenmann: Wiegenmusik
Liszt: Wiegenlied (Chant du berceau), S198


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recording was made shortly after a second run of performances of the opera at Covent Garden with substantially the same cast, and it certainly has the feel of a live performance. The only major change of cast was from José Carreras to Domingo and I do wonder why the change was considered necessary. By all accounts Carreras had been a superb Nemorino, his voice at its youthful, lyric best whereas Domingo was just embarking on his first Otellos. Domingo manages to lighten his voice to suit the role and one notes his ease and fluidity in fast moving music, but Carreras at that time had by nature what Domingo had to strive for. By the time Carreras came to record the role himself, his voice was showing signs of wear.

Nevertheless this is a joyful recording and Cotrubas an adorable Adina, few better on record. Wixell preens and struts as Belcore and Geraint Evans, though a little dry of voice, is an experienced and characterful Dulcamara. Lilian Watson is a delightful Gianetta and Pritchard conducts a sprightly sparkling performance.

*L'Elisir d'Amore* has been a lot more successful on disc than *Don Pasquale* and this recording, my personal favourite, is definitely one of the best.


----------



## Rogerx

Sterndale Bennett: Sextet

Villiers Quartet

Bennett, W S: Chamber Trio, Op. 26
Bennett, W S: Piano Sextet, Op. 8
Bennett, W S: String Quartet in G major, WoO17


----------



## haziz

*Bach: Cello Suites*
_Pieter Wispelwey_


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc (quartets 1-6) from this set:


----------



## Marinera

Morning listening: Granados - Escenas románticas. Alicia de Larrocha. Disk 6









Now: Mompou - Música callada. Javier Perianes


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern

Alfreda Hodgson

English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The first disc (quartets 1-6) from this set:


This is my favorite Telemann set,excellent...


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Overture "Leonore No.2 op.72b
Symphony No.1
Piano Concerto No. 4

Wilhelm Backhaus
Hans Schmidt Isserstedt
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Enthusiast

Meanwhile, I stayed with Telemann - this CD is just two recorders, a combination that it turns out can yield somewhat unique (some of the sonorities are rather chamber organ-like) and rewarding music. Petri, a musician I have a lot of time for, is well matched.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 & Piano Quartet

Tilo Widenmeyer (viola)

Munich Piano Trio


----------



## Vasks

_By Bedrich_

*Smetana - Overture to "Oldrich and Bozena" (Kapp/Essay)
Smetana - String Quartet #1 (Smetana Qrt/Supraphon)
Smetana - Prelude and Polka from Act 2 of "The Two Widows" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning, and puts a musical spin on events.

Today, Sarah finds both rejuvenation and tranquillity in Mozart's Great Mass in C minor, mysterious imagery in Alan Broadbent's Lady in the Lake, and enjoys a Sousta (a traditional Greek dance) played on the guitar and mandolin.

Plus, two pieces that conjure ideas of freedom.

At 10.30am, Sarah invites broadcaster Claire Cavanagh to join her from Bristol for the Sunday Morning monthly arts round-up, focusing on five cultural happenings around the UK that you can catch during September.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zddp


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I was looking at my downloads and forgot I had this. I'd like to say this performance is granite-like, but that's what everyone says about Klemperer.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I was looking at my downloads and forgot I had this. I'd like to say this performance is granite-like, but that's what everyone says about Klemperer.
> 
> View attachment 158977


 Well, he wasn't a polisher


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Telemann concertos.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158979


*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Joseph Haydn*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

*Giuseppe Torelli*
Trumpet Concerto in D

*Jan Křtitel Jiří Neruda*
Trumpet Concerto in E flat

Alison Balsom, trumpet
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

2008


----------



## Malx

An excellent Rach' 2 from Richter - the orchestra doesn't quite match his performance but its still a rollicking good recording.

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 - Sviatislav Richter, Warsaw National PO, Stanisław Wisłocki.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Mullova, Gardiner and the ORR.

Beethoven-Violin Concerto.

A wonderful clarity that is almost serene, even in the more dramatic elements!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer et al

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes: Nuages et Fêtes


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Don Giovanni


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Ponti plays Scriabin - 12 Piano Sonatas. VOX Box 3 LP box 1972

A simple awakening for the (holi)day

View attachment 158981


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Per Nørgård - Symphony No. 5*

I really enjoy Nørgård's works, there is a great sense of forward direction and sweeping structural planning. Highly imaginative but rigorous and disciplined music, which I appreciate.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, D 87
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Enthusiast

It is years since I listened to a Vivaldi opera - I have three in my collection - so this was overdue. This is music that goes down easily even when it is the best part of two and a half hours long.


----------



## Knorf

*Per Mårtensson*: Bassoon Concerto
Knut Sönstevold
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andreas Hanson

_Fagotto con forza!_

I love the bassoon, my instrument, and Knut Sönstevold is a monster of the bassoon, but let's be honest: it's not a forceful instrument in any sense.

Attractive concerto, nonetheless.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Two Dances for Harp and Orchestra*


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Quartet No.3 in C sharp minor
-Quartet No.4 in C major


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 158985


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos for flute, oboe, violin, bassoon, and strings

La Serenissima
Adrian Chandler

2011


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's second violin concerto is for me one of the very greatest. Mullova was mentioned earlier in this thread today and her account pf the Bartok is a good one.


----------



## mparta

Another great example of the limits we accept from marketing. I think this is spectacular playing, and spectacular Beethoven playing in particular, and you'd never know she existed because during her era, it was all Horowitz, Rubenstein, yadda yadda.

The Op. 111 has a mark against it, in that (I have never heard this before) she omits repeats. I don't know that it does undue damage to the first movement (still rather have the repeat) but I think it distorts the variations, since it gives precedence to those that are written out in full. Still, as good as anything I've ever heard, and her trills (sorry for the technical fascination) are impeccable, just consistent, fast, gorgeous at the end.

The Hammerklavier has a wonderfully fluid quality to the slow movement, the difference between what is sometimes monumentalism and living music. The difference between a statue of a flowing drape and the flowing drape itself.

Having recently discovered another unknown to me (I knew about Lefebure and have some of her French repertory), Agnelle Bundervoet, I repeat--- we've been sold a bill of goods if we've missed this.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 (No. 8 in the _Neue Schubert-Ausgabe_) in C major, D 944 "Great"
The London Classical Players, Roger Norrington

This is an excellent period-instruments performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Sticking with another piano performance….

Claudio Arrau plays Debussy - Images & Estampes. Philips 1980. Netherlands release

View attachment 158986


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> There is always the problem of finding a set that is OOP in good condition and at an attractive price.
> I was aware of the newer set set but this one seems more attractive to me.


Well, if you're only after the tone poems, then, yeah, it's a good set. The newer Decca set is obviously much more than the tone poems.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part one for tonight.

Overture in G-minor for orchestra (1862-63):
Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor (1863):










Mass no.1 in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1864 - rev. 1876 and 1881-82):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - revised 1877/1884 'Linz' version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):


----------



## Bkeske

Horowitz plays Schumann - Kreisleriana & Variations On A Theme By Clara Wieck. Columbia Masterworks 1970, radio station copy

View attachment 158988


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Holst*: Orchestral Works
_A Fugal Overture_, Op. 40 No. 1
_A Sommerset Rhapsody_, Op. 21 No. 2
Scherzo
_Egdon Heath_, Op. 47
_Hammersmith_, Op. 52
Capriccio
London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox

Fantastic stuff! I hadn't listened to this CD in some years, and half forgot how much wonderful music is to be found in these "lesser" Holst works.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My re-exploration of Carl Maria von Weber continues:

*Symphonies No. 1 & No.2, Invitation to the Dance and the Bassoon Concerto *
Karen Geoghegan, Juanjo Mena & the BBC Philharmonic 







If memory serves, the was one of my first CDs I purchased when I started exploring Classical music seriously and it is a pleasure to return to it. I must have heard a sample or review on BBC Radio 3 at the time and liked what I heard enough to lick this up. I'm glad I did.
*

Clarinet Quintet *
Sabine Mayer et al.







As I am streaming the Clarinet Quintet, I don't have the names of the musicians performing with Meyer to hand. After hearing her in this morning's commute in the Clarinet Concertos from this album, I'm looking forward to hearing this Chamber piece.


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Bernstein conducts Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1 With Trumpet Op. 35 & Poulenc - Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra In D Minor. New York Philharmonic with André Previn (Shostakovich) and Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale (Poulenc). Columbia Masterworks 1962

View attachment 158991


----------



## Eramire156

*Manuel de Falla
Noches en los jardines de España

Isaac Albéniz
Iberia*









*Martha Argerich

Daniel Barenboim
Orchestre de Paris *


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Springer conducts Roussel - Piano Concerto, Op. 36 & Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major. Hamburg Symphony with Maria Littauer, piano. Turnabout 1971

View attachment 158994


----------



## eljr

Earlier today:










The Essential Philip Glass

Release Date: 6th Feb 2012
Catalogue No: 88691917202
Label: Sony
Length: 3 hours 10 minutes


----------



## eljr

Currently:










Haydn 2032, Vol. 10: Les heures du jour

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Release Date: 9th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA686
Label: Alpha
Length: 78 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## pmsummer

ALCIONE
_Suites des airs à joüer 1706_
*Marin Marais*
Les Concerts des Nations
Jordi Savall - director
_
Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
The Deceitful Face of Hope & Despair
Sharon Bezaly, flute

Sieben Worte
Torleif Thedéen - cello, Mie Miki - bayan

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Mario Venzago*


----------



## Rogerx

Wiener Philharmoniker - Symphony 5

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Ormandy conducts Ives - Symphony No. 1 & Three Places In New England. Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 159000


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Trio Zimmermann


----------



## annaw

Listening to this famous recording at the moment:

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (Boulez / Wiener Philharmoniker)*

I adore the transparency of Boulez's conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Louis Lortie (piano & direction)

Orchestre Symphonique de Québec


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn, M: Serenade in D major, P. 87 MH 86

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuß


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Renata Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Giulietta Simionato, Cornell MacNeil

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert van Karajan


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though written by an Italian *La Fille du Régiment* seems to me to be in the best tradition of _opéra-comique_ and I always think of it as a French work.

This classic set has long been considered one of the best things Sutherland and Pavarotti, not to mention Bonynge, did together and it certainly sparkles with both singers in stunning form. The role of Tonio is the one that gave Pavarotti the title of "King of the High Cs" and his singing of _Pour mon âme_ is absolutely thrilling, but he can sing with lyrical charm as well and Sutherland's facility in coloratura and the beauty and security of her top notes are quite stunning. So perhaps I should leave it at that.

However, as always with Sutherland, I do become irritated by the mushy diction. I've read that it's much better here than it usually is, but that is to damn with faint praise. It's still not good, and, following along with the libretto, it's easy to get lost. Non French speakers might point out that they don't understand the language anyway, so it doesn't really matter to them, but I think poor or mushy diction in any language robs the line of energy. I must admit I found myself wondering what Mady Mesplé, whom I'd recently listened to in *Lakmé* would have made of the role.


----------



## Chilham

A little earlier:










Hartmann: Concerto Funèbre

Camerata Bern & Patricia Kopatchinskaja

Now:










Dvořák: Symphony No. 5

Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Lined-up for later:










Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2

Pavel Haas Quartet & Boris Giltburg










Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4

Z.E.N. Trio

On her "Feast Day":










Kassia: Byzantine Hymns inc. Ek rizis agathis

VocaMe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon. I have gardening to do but it's just too hot out there already - this seems a much better option.

_Ave Maria_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1861):
_Afferentur regi_ - motet for mixed choir and three trombones (1861):
_Pange, lingua_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1868):
_Locus iste_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1869):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor, ed. Leopold Nowak (1869):










Mass no.2 in E-minor for eight-part mixed choir and wind instruments (1866 - rev. 1882):


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Malx

A busy morning attending to other things but managed to squeeze in:

*Dvorak, The Noon Witch - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

*Holst, The Planets - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss : Aus Italien, Op. 16/ Strauss: Macbeth, Op. 23

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Fourth Book of Palms

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies - 1 and 4 from this Rattle, BPO Schumann set; 2 and 3 by Farrenc and 6 by Villa Lobos.










I think I prefer the Norrington Stuttgart recordings that I listened to last week but these from Rattle have lots to offer.

------










These are lovely, especially the third.

------










There's something about Villa-Lobos that makes me willingly forgive the apparently kitsch parts.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos

Natalie Clein (cello), Recreation-Grosses Orchester Graz, Michael Hofstetter


----------



## Bourdon

*Weckmann & Froberger*


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-4th Symphony.

Rostropovich and the National S.O.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

Beecham does a nice job with this. The textures are light enough that the subtle rhythm shifts in the parts aren't buried. He's conducting a French orchestra, which should be notable because of their use of small bore instruments or something, but I can't really tell a difference.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Masses

Christian Rathgeber (tenor), Tobias Rathgeber (tenor), Felix Rathgeber (bass), Daniel Beckmann (organ), Sabine Goetz (soprano)

Mainzer Domchor, Mainzer Domorchester, Karsten Storck

Gounod: Messe brève No. 5 aux séminaires
Gounod: St Cecilia Mass


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Symphony No.1 in D major,D.82
-Symphony No.2 in B flat major,D.125

I purchased this set,second-hand,for $8 Cdn and am very pleased
with what I hear so far.I can't provide anything in the way of a technical explanation as to why this might be so,
I can only react to what my ears tell me.


----------



## eljr

Baroque

Nicola Benedetti

Release Date: 16th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: 4851891
Label: Decca
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
30th July 2021


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Shostakovich-4th Symphony.
> 
> Rostropovich and the National S.O.


....on to the 7th!


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Schmidt works for piano (left hand) and orchestra.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> ....on to the 7th!


Keep moving forward , how's your leg?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159009


*Johannes Brahms*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op. 77
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra in A minor, op. 102

Vadim Repin, violin
Truls Mørk, cello
Gewandhausorchester
Riccardo Chailly

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 53 'L'Impériale', 73 'La Chasse' & 79

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Farrenc's two piano trios. I do enjoy her music!


----------



## eljr

Midori: Live at Carnegie Hall

Midori (violin), Robert McDonald (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Apr 1991
Catalogue No: G0100012227712
Label: Sony
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
The Song of the Forests, Op. 81
Aleksei Tanovitski (bass), Konstantin Andreyev (tenor)
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Estonian Concert Choir, Narva Boys Choir
Paavo Järvi*










I've got to say that it's so refreshing to not see Paavo's face on the front cover of this recording. As for this work, it's 'okay'. It's certainly not top-notch Shostakovich, but enjoyable enough.


----------



## Malx

Gothos said:


> I can only react to what my ears tell me.


The most important critical element in anyones listening.


----------



## Malx

A disc I've had since it was released back in the nineties - I feel I am understanding the music a lot better now than when I first got it. Good example of not culling things too soon - leave some space and return it often works for me.

*MacMillan, "...as others see us..." - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, James MacMillan.*


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Smith - Overture to "The Fairies" (Terry-Smith/Dorian)
S. Arnold - Incidental Music for "Macbeth" (Mallon/Naxos)
von Winter - Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A disc I've had since it was released back in the nineties - I feel I am understanding the music a lot better now than when I first got it. Good example of not culling things too soon - leave some space and return it often works for me.
> 
> *MacMillan, "...as others see us..." - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, James MacMillan.*


Same here - bought it when it came out. Loved it, went off it, came back to it a couple of years ago and I've a better feel for it.


----------



## Knorf

*Louise Farrenc*: Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 36
L'Orchestre philharmonique de Radio France, Mikko Franck

Prompted by TC listeners, I'm taking a closer listen to this wonderful composer's music. It's charming and extremely well crafted, entirely worthy of greater attention.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
Mandelring Quartett*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday:

*Penderecki
Credo
Juliane Banse, Milagr Vargas, Marietta Simpson, Thomas Randle
Oregon Bach Festival Choir & Orchestra
Helmuth Rilling*


----------



## strawa

Happy Brazilday everyone! A day dedicated to listening some nationals.

First, Alberto Nepomuceno's Symphony in G minor (1893). He was an abolitionist, friend of Grieg and enthusiast of Brahms as this symphony shows. A relevant figure in the support of new composers, like Villa-Lobos, and the musical nationalism. It's ok, my favorite part is the Scherzo. For those curious, his most famous piece is the Prelude of O Garatuja, an incomplete opera.










Then, the brief Symphony nº 4, "Brasília", by Camargo Guarnieri. Despite the name, it's beautiful and I liked it immediately.










To be honest, I still don't get the Villa-Lobos's symphonies. I love the free forms, Bachianas, Chôros and symphonic poems, but the symphonies tell me nothing. Unsurprisingly, his less symphonic work in this field is what I've heard the most, the Symphony nº 10, "Ameríndia".


----------



## jim prideaux

Bourdon said:


> Keep moving forward , how's your leg?


listening to the 7th again.....

Thanks for asking, hospital on Friday to check on progress but seems OK!


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*

Not a recording I hear mentioned on many lists of great Mahler fifths but a very decent performance that justifys the shelf space it occupies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> The most important critical element in anyones listening.


It only becomes music when it reaches the brain.


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - 1871-72/1877 'mixed' version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):










Mass no.3 in F-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1867-68 - numerous revisions by 1893):










Symphony no.3 in D-minor - 1877-78 version, ed. Fritz Oeser (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):


----------



## Enthusiast

Another major (very lengthy and filled with good things) Vivaldi work - the dramatic oratorio, Juditha Triumphans. Five minutes after it finished it is still going around in my brain.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> It only becomes music when it reaches the brain.


Looks like minced meat


----------



## haziz

*Albeniz - Suite española*
_Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1061-1062-1063-1064 & 1065

Eduard Müller
Anneke Uitenbosch
Alan Curtis
Janny van Wering 
Gustav Leonhardt

Leonhardt Consort


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Another major (very lengthy and filled with good things) Vivaldi work - the dramatic oratorio, Juditha Triumphans. Five minutes after it finished it is still going around in my brain.


Nice opera,I have this one


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Orchestral selections from "Kate & The Devil"
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra
Robert Stankovsky*

From this set -


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

I don't entirely understand why Bruckner and Bernstein didn't "click." I think he does very well here, in a live recording from 1976.






First issued in this commemorative box, which I know about having borrowed it from a friend.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Looks like minced meat


But it's not plugged in.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> But it's not plugged in.


The headphone or the brain ....:lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

In response to another thread concerned with Glazunov now listening to the 7th Symphony performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.

Dated recording ( Olympia, originally Melodiya?...not sure!) and sound perhaps but nonetheless serves the music very well!


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Flamme

Andrei Ionita plays cello suites by Bach and Cassado, recorded at the Mihail Jora Concert Hall in Bucharest. Followed by music from Romanian orchestras. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Giovanni Sollima (b.1962)
Lamentatio
Andrei Ionita (cello)

12:36 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Cello Suite No 2 in D minor BWV 1008
Andrei Ionita (cello)

12:52 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Cello Suite No 3 in C major BWV 1009
Andrei Ionita (cello)

01:11 AM
Gaspar Cassado ((1897-1966))
Cello Suite
Andrei Ionita (cello)

01:25 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphony no 73 in D major 'La Chasse' (H.1.73)
Romanian National Chamber Orchestra, Horia Andreescu (conductor)

01:46 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Variations on a Rococo Theme for cello and orchestra, Op 33 (original version)
Alexander Rudin (cello), Romanian National Radio Orchestra, Alexander Rudin (conductor)

02:05 AM
Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868)
Sonata No 1 in G major
Romanian National Chamber Orchestra, Ludovic Bacs (conductor)

02:19 AM
Traditional Romanian
Trei Crai de la Rasarit (Three Magi from the East)
Angela Gheorghiu (soprano), Romanian Madrigal Choir

02:23 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Don Giovanni overture
Romanian Radio National Orchestra, Tiberiu Soare (conductor)

02:31 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Symphony No.5 in E flat major (Op.82)
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen (conductor)

03:05 AM
Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-1825)
Trio for flute, oboe and bassoon, Op 45 no 1
Vladislav Brunner jr. (flute), Josef Hanusovsky (oboe), Jozef Martinkovic (bassoon)

03:18 AM
Iet Stants (1903-1968)
String Quartet No.2
Dufy Quartet

03:32 AM
Francesco Manfredini (1684-1762)
Symphony No 10 in E minor
Slovak Chamber Orchestra, Bohdan Warchal (leader)

03:42 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
3 Lyric Pieces (Op 43/5, Op 54/3, Op 54/4)
Juhani Lagerspetz (piano)

03:52 AM
Erik Satie (1866-1925)
Three melodies with texts by J.P.Contamine de La Tour
Hanne Hohwu (mezzo soprano), Merte Grosbol (soloist), Peter Lodahl (tenor), Merete Hoffman (oboe), Jutland Chamber Choir, Mogens Dahl (conductor)

04:00 AM
Jean Francaix (1912-1997)
11 Variations on a theme by Haydn for 9 wind instruments and double bass (1982)
Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Hannu Koivula (conductor)

04:12 AM
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)
Psalm 110: Le Toutpuissant a mon Seigneur et maistre
Netherlands Chamber Choir, Peter Phillips (conductor)

04:20 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Theme with variations from Sextet in B flat major, Op 18
Wiener Streichsextett (sextet)

04:31 AM
Hector Berlioz (1803-1869)
Overture from Beatrice et Benedict
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor)

04:39 AM
Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847)
3 Studies for piano Op 104b
Sylviane Deferne (piano)

04:47 AM
Jacques Offenbach (1819-1880)
Recit and duet 'C'est une chanson d'amour' (Antonia and Hoffmann)
Lyne Fortin (soprano), Richard Margison (tenor), Orchestre Symphonique du Quebec, Simon Streatfield (conductor)

04:56 AM
Joseph Kuffner (1776-1856)
Clarinet Quintet (Introduction, theme and variations) in B flat Op.32
Joze Kotar (clarinet), Slovene Philharmonic String Quartet

05:06 AM
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Waltz of the Flowers (from The Nutcracker)
RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra, Marko Munih (conductor)

05:13 AM
Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)
Salve Regina (Hail, Holy Queen)
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner (conductor)

05:22 AM
Gabriel Faure (1845 - 1924)
Piano Quartet No.2 in G minor (Op.45)
Nils-Erik Sparf (violin), Lilli Maijala (viola), Andreas Brantelid (cello), Bengt Forsberg (piano)

05:58 AM
Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-Georges (1745-1799)
Symphony in G major Op 11 No 1 (1779)
Tafelmusik Orchestra, Jeanne Lamon (conductor)

06:12 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Piano Trio in C major, Hob.15.27
Ondine Trio
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zdhn


----------



## bharbeke

I saw an NPR article about Vikingur Olafsson's new Mozart and Contemporaries album, and that inspired me to give it a listen. I listened in bed before drifting off, so I would be interested in hearing what people think about any of the individual pieces. The last thing I remember is that he was doing a great job on Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 16 "Facile," and one of the shorter pieces before that was enjoyably flashy.


----------



## Malx

I looked for a compact Symphony to fill the time before the Austria Scotland game kicks off.

*Searle, Symphony No3 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> The headphone or the brain ....:lol:


I meant the brain. Possibly the headphones as well, though.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Cello Concerto No. 2
Arto Noras, cello
Sinfonia Varsovia
Penderecki*


----------



## SanAntone

Carlo Gesualdo - Madrigals, Book 6










- Performers: Ensemble "Métamorphoses" 
- Conductor: Maurice Bourbon 
- Year of recording: 1996

Madrigals for 5 voices, Book 6 {Il Sesto libro di Madrigali}, written in 1611.



> Gesualdo's 6th book of Madrigals reveal the composer's fully mature style, and was written in imitation and rivalry, a common practice among madrigal composers, of Nenna's works. Especially notable are Gesualdo's chromaticism, modal counterpoint, and rhythmic invention in these 23 madrigals.


A really nice recording of these works. I believe they've recorded other books, but am unsure if they have a complete series.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I looked for a compact Symphony to fill the time before the Austria Scotland game kicks off.
> 
> *Searle, Symphony No3 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


I adore Searle's symphonies - great choice!

My word, Scotland are one-up!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov

Excellent period instruments performance. From this box:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov (or however you spell it), Symphony No. 7*


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana*
_Wilhelm Kempff_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Scènes de Ballet
CBC SO
Stravinsky*










From this set -


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Baroque operas/oratorios seem to be a mini-theme here today. This is a very fine way to spend an afternoon:


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G major, op.64/4
String Quartet in C major, op.54/2
String Quartet in C major, op.20/2*









*Jubilee Quartet *


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful playing and sound.


----------



## eljr

PHILIP GLASS: A COMMON TIME
Philip Glass

7 CANCIONES • 38 MINUTOS • SEP 02 2021


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 14*


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi

Beatrice Rana (piano)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 9029676424
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Glazunov (or however you spell it), Symphony No. 7*
> 
> View attachment 159021


Just listened to the same recording this evening ( different cover) having not listened to Glazunov for a while...tomorrow will be returning to other works by the composer!


----------



## Sondersdorf

Back when they had real DJs, Ron Riley on WLS would sometimes say, "That was so good we are going to play it again." Then, he would pick up the needle set it down at the beginning. Tonight, I just picked up the metaphorical needle:

Haydn String Quartet, Auryn String Quartet Op. 20, No. 2, in C Major


----------



## 13hm13

Just the Overture .... on ...

Mendelssohn - Die beiden Pädagogen - Heinz Wallberg


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159030


*Georges Bizet*

Carmen

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

2003


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Tragic Overture*

With the London Philharmonic in 1936. Beecham led his ensemble with precision back then.


----------



## haziz

eljr said:


> Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi
> 
> Beatrice Rana (piano)
> 
> *Release Date: 24th Sep 2021*
> Catalogue No: 9029676424
> Label: Warner Classics
> Length: 75 minutes


You are a man/woman of the future! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> You are a man/woman of the future! :tiphat:


Well, look at that. It's on Spotify. I'm listening now. I feel like Doctor Who.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Sextet
Bruno Pasquier (viola), Michel Lethiec (clarinet), Regis Pasquier (violin), Arto Noras (cello), Markus Maskuniitty (horn), Juhani Lagerspetz (piano)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Anne Queffelec


----------



## Dimace

Great *Matthäus Passion* with Peter doing here the complete job: Conductor and Tenor! The participation of Lucia Popp & Ekkehard Wlaschiha (great Judas) can't be ignored making this recording one of the greatest all time. Must for Father's fans. (Eterna / DDR / 1985 / 4XLPs Box)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Dona Nobis Pacem
Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone), Yvonne Kenny (soprano)
LSO & Chorus
Hickox*










A tremendous performance from all involved.


----------



## 13hm13

Vladimir Sofronitsky - Scriabin Recital, 1958


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields / Vltava & Dvořák - In Nature's Realm / My Home. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1975 Czechoslovakia release

View attachment 159036


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonín Dvořák ( 8 September 1841 - 1 May 1904)*



Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces (4) for Violin & Piano, Op. 75
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'


----------



## fluteman

It may no longer be fashionable for Munchinger's distinctly non-HIP high sheen and some dubious Decca early stereo engineering, but for me, a St. Matthew Passion for the ages, from 1965:


----------



## SanAntone

*LISZT*: Verdi Paraphrases and Transcriptions (Liszt Complete Piano Music, Vol. 25) 
Alexandre Dossin










I love all of Liszt's opera paraphrases.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Symphonie Nr. 5 Op. 82 & Tapiola Op. 112. Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon 1965 German release

View attachment 159038


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Webern
Symphony, Op. 21
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Wagner - Tannhäuser without Words


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Duo for Violin and Violoncello, Op. 7 - Dvořák: Piano Trio, Op. 90 'Dumky'

Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alexander Lonquich (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Concertos Nos. 5 & 6

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, David Haslam


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## jim prideaux

As 'announced' last night this morning will involve a return to Alexander Glazunov.....various works, varius recordings to start the day.....

3rd Symphony, Stenka Razin and the two Serenades-Butt and the LSO/RPO. (ASV)

4th and 5th Symphonies-Polyansky and the Russian State S.O. (Chandos)

Must admit...as I sit here listening to the 3rd I really do struggle to understand the somewhat dismissive attitude many appear to have towards Glazunov!


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Beach: Piano Quintets

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik, Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem; Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6

James Gaffigan

Luzerner Sinfonieorchester










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4

Steven Isserlis, Robert Levin










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5

Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax










Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5

Beaux Arts Trio










Haydn: Theresienmesse

John Elliot Gardiner

Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Malx

The third disc from the set acquired on Saturday.

*Schumann, Piano Concerto - Sviatislav Richter, Warsaw National PO, Stanisław Wisłocki.*

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 5 - Sviatislav Richter, Warsaw National PO, Witold Rowicki.*

*Beethoven, Rondo for Piano & Orchestra Wo06 - Sviatislav Richter, Vienna SO, Kurt Sanderling.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in E-flat - 1886 variant of the 1881 version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1873-74 - rev. 1878, 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):










_Tota pulchra es, Maria_ - motet for tenor, mixed choir and organ (1878):
_Os justi_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1879):
_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1881 - rev. 1884):










Symphony no.5 in B-flat - revised 1877-78 version, ed. Robert Haas (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Beethoven & Medtner: Lucas Debargue

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Fourth book of Psalms

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 2 from this truly excellent set ...










Anyone who thinks of Norrington as a fast and slick speed merchant should think again. This is a relatively slow account with fairly "juicy" (rather than "clipped") phrasing. You even get some vibrato.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini & Sarasate

Itzhak Perlman

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When this recording was first issued it caused qute a stir. Here was a soprano known for her Isolde, Brünnhilde and Norma singing a role normally associated with light, soubrettish sopranos, a role which gave them the opportunity to show of their coloratura skills and high notes. The surprise was that not only could this soprano articulate all the coloratura with equal, if not better results, but that she was able to invest the score with a dramatic significance nobody even suspected was there.

Lucia became one of Callas's most performed roles and one she kept in her repertoire until 1959. This was the first recording she made for EMI, though Walter Legge held up its release until after the recording of *I Puritani* later in the year under the aegis of La Scala, which he thought would make a bigger splash. She is in fabulous, pre weight-loss voice and this is much the better of her two studio recordings. The latter enjoys much better sound and uses the Philharmonia Orchestra at the top of theri game, but the soloists (an over-the-hill Ferrucio Tagliavini and an as yet unformed Cappuccilli) are not as effective as Di Stefano and Gobbi here, and, though Callas still sings quite beautifully in the middle range, the top has lost the powere and security we get here.

In many ways, this is an historic recording that probably changed people's perceptions of the opera for ever.


----------



## jim prideaux

Serebrier and the RSNO.

Glazunov-4th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concertos No . 2 .... on ...

Rachmaninov - Yefim Bronfman, The Philharmonia , Esa-Pekka Salonen - Piano Concertos Nos. 2 + 3


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4

Philharmonia Orchestra & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Enthusiast

A long time since I listened to either of these pieces.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Don Quixote, op,35
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

Don Juan op, 20
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel

Macbeth, op.23
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159042


*Robert Schumann*

Violin Concerto in D minor
Fantasie in C major for Violin and Orchestra
Cello Concerto in A minor (arranged for violin)

Baiba Skride, violin
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
John Storgårds

2013


----------



## mparta

From the complete symphonies boxed set

Last night

I have to say that I was very unfavorably impressed by the recording, playing (a really unusual thing from me with the CSO) and conducting. I wonder if it's me or the recording. When it's as big a work as this, multiple comparisons are quite the burden but I will try to do that. I think this is a glorious piece of music and have heard the VPO perform it twice, the famous late 80s with HvK and at Salzburg a few years ago with Haitink. I found the Solti poorly "constructed"-- sense that things were moving forward without sufficient cohesion in the orchestra.

I don't like "not liking" performances, life is too short, shorter by the minute when you start listening to multiple Bruckner 8s.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> From the complete symphonies boxed set
> 
> Last night
> 
> I have to say that I was very unfavorably impressed by the recording, playing (a really unusual thing from me with the CSO) and conducting. I wonder if it's me or the recording. When it's as big a work as this, multiple comparisons are quite the burden but I will try to do that. I think this is a glorious piece of music and have heard the VPO perform it twice, the famous late 80s with HvK and at Salzburg a few years ago with Haitink. I found the Solti poorly "constructed"-- sense that things were moving forward without sufficient cohesion in the orchestra.
> 
> I don't like "not liking" performances, life is too short, shorter by the minute when you start listening to multiple Bruckner 8s.


I have a few Bruckner performances of Solti with the Vienna Philharmonic and these recordings are also not attractive, I would say amateurish and disappointing. His Beethoven with the same orchestra is equally disappointing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Farrenc's piano quintets ... fine works:










And the lovely clarinet trio:


----------



## Vasks

_Mucho Milton_

*Babbitt - Ensembles for Synthesizer (Time-Life LP)
Babbitt - Aria da Capo (Sollberger/Nonesuch LP)
Babbitt - The Head of the Bed (Bettina/New World CD)
Babbitt - Relata I (Zukofsky/New World CD)*


----------



## mparta

I have a pile of Prokofiev discs on my desk, a favorite composer but a lot of music that is on the sideline also

This might qualify as a sideline disc, not unattractive but it doesn't grab me as the violin concertos or piano concertos do, I think it's the concertino that was unfinished and thus reworked by Rostropovich and Kabalevsky, I'm pretty sure I have one of those Russian Revelation archive discs with Rostropovich playing

And-- lo and behold, searching in the pile, there is Rostropovich with Rozhdestvensky, also with the cello sonata with Richter

Thus-- next up


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Serebrier and the RSNO.
> 
> Glazunov-4th and 7th Symphonies.


...and on to the 5th and The Seasons.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jim prideaux said:


> As 'announced' last night this morning will involve a return to Alexander Glazunov.....various works, varius recordings to start the day.....
> 
> 3rd Symphony, Stenka Razin and the two Serenades-Butt and the LSO/RPO. (ASV)
> 
> 4th and 5th Symphonies-Polyansky and the Russian State S.O. (Chandos)
> 
> Must admit...as I sit here listening to the 3rd I really do struggle to understand the somewhat dismissive attitude many appear to have towards Glazunov!


I never have understood it. He wrote some incredibly beautiful music. I guess people are expecting another Rachmaninov or Tchaikovsky when listening to his music and I think this particular attitude is what has kept his music from being fully appreciated.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Petersen Quartett*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartets No. 13 & 14

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
La damnation de Faust, Op. 24
Thomas Moser (tenor), José van Dam (baritone), Frédéric Caton (bass), José van Dam (bass), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano), Anton Kholodenko (viola), Patrick Roger (cor anglais)
Choeur de l'Opéra de Lyon, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Maîtrise de l'Opéra de Lyon
Kent Nagano*

From this set -


----------



## Dimace

It is fact and well known that I don't have the best relations with the neo-classical / modern music. But many of you have great interest of this music, so, occasionally, I make presentations of recordings existing in my archive and I also have the chance to listen a little bit of them, just to have a better opinion. So, for today, I have for you one prominent modern -* Italian composer,* the *Goffredo Petrassi and his Eight Concertos for Orchestra.* (Fonicetra Italia, 1984, 4XLPs) To write this post I have listened the concertos 1 & 2. (The first LP) I didn't have the feeling that I will listen them again, but (this is important) I managed not to switch off my amplifier. This means that for someone who is trained to this music, the works are good. (I know, this is VERY relative, but I can't think something better...) Another reason to go for these works is their collectability. It is rising very much the last years. (this for the collectors like me) Material quality of the LPBS, very good. Booklet excellent. Recording excellent. The orchestras (they are more than one) I want to believe are also good. The conductor,* Zoltan Pesko* is unknown to me. Advice: Listen before buying. (I made no farther research here to know if the guy made CDs etc)


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I played the 1st and 4th symphonies from this set. Today it was the 2nd and 3rd. Very good performances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt*: _Verdi and Wagner Opera Paraphrases_
Michel Dalberto


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 3 & Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor

Xiayin Wang (piano)

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CHSA5216
Label: Chandos
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## George O

Eduard Lalo (1823-1892): Symphonie Espagnole in D Minor, op 22

Max Bruch (1838-1920): Violin Concerto in G Minor, op 26

Isaac Stern, violin
The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy

On Columbia (New York, New York), from 1956


----------



## Malx

Music that is new to me streamed from Qobuz.
*Pickard, String Quartet No 3 - The Sorrel Quartet.*

ETA - also listened to the equally good quartet no 4.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Live recording from 26 October, 2000.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two 6th symphonies:

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 6
Tbilisi SO
Kakhidze*










*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Concertgebouw
Haitink*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.3 "Eroïca" (1963)


----------



## Enthusiast

Telemann - mostly well-known works.


----------



## Itullian

The awesome opera Siegfried by Levine and the amazing Met orchestra.


----------



## eljr

Kronos Quartet: At The Grave of Richard Wagner
Kronos Quartet (Performer), Alban Berg (Performer), Franz Liszt (Performer), & 7 more

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ January 10, 2007


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> Kronos Quartet: At The Grave of Richard Wagner
> Kronos Quartet (Performer), Alban Berg (Performer), Franz Liszt (Performer), & 7 more


I like the way the Kronos Quartet plays Webern, where they've learned the notes so well that they can play with freedom.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Fourth book of Psalms

Cd 3

This is the last recording of the psalms,there are also some organvariations: Bernard Winsemius
Tomorrow the recordings of the Cantiones Sacrea which contains two CD's and then the works for Keyboard


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> ...and on to the 5th and The Seasons.


Right Jim - here I go.

*Glazunov, Symphony No 5 - Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serbrier.*

First listen for a considerable time, after some prompting and mild cajoling on another thread.
Initial reaction: wonderful finale that is full of energy and forward momentum, lovely - but what went before was decent enough but nothing to make me think I have really missed out by not playing the work. Maybe it will grow as time goes by - as I type 'The Seasons' is playing and again it is decent enough fare without bowling me over.

I will try some other symphonies in the near future - the box is in my eye line so will be easily accessed.


----------



## Enthusiast

I had to hear another of Norrington's Brahms symphonies - this time the first ...










This is nearly perfect!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I had to hear another of Norrington's Brahms symphonies - this time the first ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nearly perfect!


High praise indeed - a far cry from the flak old Roger got for his first Beethoven Symphony set.


----------



## eljr

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Release Date: 5th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2358
Label: BIS
Length: 59 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
6th February 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Horn Concerto, "Winterreise"
Radovan Vlatkovic, horn
Sinfonietta Cracovia
Penderecki*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> High praise indeed - a far cry from the flak old Roger got for his first Beethoven Symphony set.


I used to hate him! But that was a bit unfair - some of his earlier (London) records were very good (especially his Mozart, I think) but his work in Stuttgart has produced so many great records of central repertoire - his later Beethoven set is exceptional, his later Mozart is something quite special and more recently I have come across his Schumann and, now, Brahms both of which seem really good to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I used to hate him! But that was a bit unfair - some of his earlier (London) records were very good (especially his Mozart, I think) but his work in Stuttgart has produced so many great records of central repertoire - his later Beethoven set is exceptional, his later Mozart is something quite special and more recently I have come across his Schumann and, now, Brahms both of which seem really good to me.


That's good to know. I wrote him off after acquiring his first Beethoven set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Right Jim - here I go.
> 
> *Glazunov, Symphony No 5 - Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serbrier.*
> 
> First listen for a considerable time, after some prompting and mild cajoling on another thread.
> Initial reaction: wonderful finale that is full of energy and forward momentum, lovely - but what went before was decent enough but nothing to make me think I have really missed out by not playing the work. Maybe it will grow as time goes by - as I type 'The Seasons' is playing and again it is decent enough fare without bowling me over.
> 
> I will try some other symphonies in the near future - the box is in my eye line so will be easily accessed.


The Serebrier box set has been reissued of course:










I remain ambivalent about his performances. I definitely prefer the Russians here: Svetlanov and Rozhdestvensky. More gutsy passion and spontaneity is what Glazunov's music needs, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Tragic Overture, Symphony No. 1*

The sound takes a little while to get used to, but these are intense performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Piano Trio No. 3
Damocles Trio*


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Lynn Harrell (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 4839311
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159048


*Anton Bruckner*

Motets

Choir of St. Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh
RSAMD Brass
Duncan Ferguson

2011


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Sextet no.1, op.18
Scherzo from Sextet no.2, op.36









Members of the Alban Berg Quartet 
and the
Amadeus Ensemble *


----------



## George O

G. B. Pergolesi: (1710-1736): Sinfonia in F (for trombone and piano)

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Concertino d'Hiver (for trombone and piano)

Leslie Bassett (1923-2016): Suite for Unaccompanied Trombone

Vincent Persichetti (1915-1987): Serenade No. 6, op 44 (for trombone, viola, and cello)

Ralph Sauer, trombone
Paul Pitman, piano
Alan de Veritch, viola
Ronald Leonard, cello

On Crystal Records (Sedro Woolley, Washington), from 1976


----------



## mparta

i posted on the Ashkenazy/Harrell recording earlier.

This is musically vastly superior, makes a case for these pieces so that I want to hear them again. They got a 3 star on Amazon, just another unreliable review mix, watch out. I guess the sound is a little rough but that is not a problem for my appreciation of the performance.

Time to compare is a luxury, but I do love Prokofiev and have never warmed to these pieces before.

PS: that Amazon review makes comparison to the Naxos from Ukraine (I think). There are many other recordings of interest, including commercial ones from Rostropovich, and for the individual works, Wispelwey, Isserlis, etc. Interesting to know how they fall out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 1*

Stamitz Quartet on Brilliant Classics.

This is mostly pentatonic, and it follows the quartet writing of Debussy and Ravel, which means it's pleasant to hear.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part five for tonight (S6 and quintet works), concluding tomorrow morning (S7).

Symphony no.6 in A (1879-81):










String Quintet in F (1879 - rev. 1884):
_Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879):










Symphony no.7 in E - revised 1885 version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1881-83 - rev. 1885):


----------



## haziz

Release Date: May 2000
Originally recorded in 1997
Composer
Alexander Glazunov
Choral
Russian State Symphonic Cappella
Orchestra
Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Conductor
Valeri Kuzmich Polyansky
Venue
Grand Hall of Moscow Conservatory
Producer
Valeri Polyansky
Engineer
Igor Veprintsev
Genre:
Orchestral & Concertos
Choir


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
String Trio
Quatuor Molinari*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Te Deum*

I've had this disk for a few years and have only listened to it once. Finally pulling it out again, I'm actually enjoying it. I hope I can attribute it to personal growth and cultivation of good taste. Or maybe it's just that I'm not working so hard that I can finally relax and actually listen.


----------



## Merl

A fine recording of the Serioso in particular.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-25th and 27th Symphonies.

Svetlanov and the USSR State S.O.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*
_Moscow RTV SO - Fedoseyev
_


----------



## eljr

Healing Modes
Brooklyn Rider
March 27, 2020


----------



## Merl

A great one before bed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, The Bells*

Ashkenazy and the Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Clarinet Concerto
Martin Fröst, clarinet
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> Healing Modes
> Brooklyn Rider
> March 27, 2020


This is classical?


----------



## SanAntone

*BERNSTEIN*: _1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Suite / Slava! / CBS Music / A Bernstein Birthday Bouquet _
São Paulo Symphony, Alsop












> This recording brings together music from some of Leonard Bernstein's best-loved scores with seldom heard occasional works and premiere recordings. From the iconic musical West Side Story, the hot-blooded dance number Mambo embodies the show's dramatic tensions. Slava! celebrates Bernstein's friend and colleague, the cellist and conductor Mstislav Rostropovich, in music reworked from the daring show 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, from which the Suite rescues further highlights. CBS Music has not been heard since the broadcasting giant's 50th anniversary celebrations in 1978, while the Birthday Bouquet takes the form of affectionate musical tributes from eight composer colleagues to one of the 20th century's greatest musicians.


I'm listening to CBS Music - which is wonderful.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein*: _Marin Alsop's Complete Naxos Recordings_










Starting with Disc 1: Symphonies 1 & 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Arnold
Philharmonic Concerto, Op. 120
BBC Concert Orchestra
Handley*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contemporaries_
*Samuel Scheidt - John Dowland - Louys de Moy - William Brade - Orlandus Lassus - 
Johann Sommer - Johann Schop/Johann Rist - Anonym - Gabriel Voightländer - Melchior Borchgrevinck - Jacob Praetorius - Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba, direction
_
CPO_


----------



## pmsummer

Neo Romanza said:


> This is classical?


 Disc 1:

borderlands....
Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 I. Assai sostenuto - Allegro
Zeher (Poison)
Kanto Kechua #2
Quartet No.15 in A minor, Opus 132 II. Allegro ma non tanto

Disc 2:

i am my own achilles' heel
Quartet No.15 in A minor, Opus 132 III. Adagio molto - Andante
Schisma
Quartet No.15 in A minor, Opus 132 IV. Alla Marcia, assai vivace - Più allegro - Presto
Quartet No.15 in A minor, Opus 132. V. Allegro appassionato


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_??? Leningrad PO - Mravinsky_ (live recording - 1972)

I am playing this from my hard drive, having ripped some discs last year, and do not have the Brilliant Tchaikovsky box handy. This is disc 59 in that box, labeled as "historical" but the live recording is apparently from 1972 with a very modern recorded sound including very well recorded and very "generous" audience noise, coughs etc., leaving you in absolutely no doubt about how "live" this recording was! I am not certain of the orchestra and the track info lists only Mravinsky as the "artist". As usual he does an exceptional job in this repertoire.


----------



## Tempesta

... a sonic balm for my commute


----------



## JohnP

Mahler. Symphony No. 1. Gary Bertini, WDRSO Cologne.

I think lots of people can get drunk on Mahler, and I'm certainly one of those. So, as much as I love his symphonies, I come back to them only when I think I'm ready to swallow them in great gulps. After Bertini's First, I'm afraid I'm in for an extended Mahler binge.

I've admired Bertini's set for a long time; this time, I absolutely love this 1st. His tempos are bracing in the first two movements. The first is like a spring breeze, the second raucous. The klezmer music in the third movement is insinuating, and the trio is tender and graceful. Then, Bertini is achingly gentle--well, I won't try to express all his moods. Many conductors fail to convince me of unity in this movement. Bertini has me every step of the way.

The recorded sound is vivid and lifelike, often startlingly so.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety"
Krystian Zimerman, piano
Berliners
Rattle*










This particular recording is one of the best things Rattle has ever done (aside from his outstanding Szymanowski recordings earlier in his career) and Zimerman is on fire here.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Boulez
Pli selon pli
Christine Schäfer, soprano
Ensemble InterContemporain
Boulez*










I used to read criticisms against Boulez like his music is "unapproachable" and "impenetrable". I say I don't agree with those naysayers. This music is actually quite approachable and in many ways Boulez can be seen as the link between the Second Viennese School and Debussy. His music, over time, changed and became more sensual as time went on, but I think anyone here who is scared of the post-WWII avant-garde should give Boulez a chance.

I wrote a review for the Boulez _Complete_ DG box:

Title: A Brilliant Compendium Of Boulez's Oeuvre

Pierre Boulez (1925-2016) is considered by many to be one of the most important musicians of the 20th Century. Not only did he have an incredible career as a composer, but his career as a conductor was equally as impressive (and many will remember him probably the most as a conductor). The irony here is Boulez didn't really want to be a conductor initially and when he did turn to conducting, he had no training whatsoever, which is even more impressive. As a composer, he was quite ahead of the curve and while he could be lumped in with the avant-garde of his generation like Stockhause, Ligeti, Berio, etc., it should be noted that as he aged, his music began to take on many other shapes and forms and while he was a Serialist early on, I would say that his particular compositional style, especially in his ensemble work like "Le Marteau sans maître", "Sur Incises", or "Pli selon pli", demonstrates that Debussy had an influence on him as well. For this listener, he's like a cross between the Second Viennese School (especially Webern), Stravinsky, and Debussy, but filter through his own unique and unmistakeable aesthetic.

While I won't even bother to go through the contents of this DG set (which is now sadly out-of-print), let me say if you're scared of post-WWII music or have an ambivalence towards it, let me say that I think Boulez can help open that door for you. His music isn't 'easy' but so much of it is dependent on fascinating timbres, textures, rhythms, harmonies, and atmosphere that it makes it much more welcoming than say a composer like Xenakis who is pretty much 'in-your-face' from the first measure (I'm generalizing here really to make a point). I would say that if you find this set, then don't hesitate to buy it. If you can't find it, then there are still some single issues of recordings from this set that are still in-print and should be easier to track down. Just try to get your hands on something and please make sure Boulez is conducting. It really doesn't get any more authentic than the man himself conducting his own music, especially when he's one of the greatest conductors that ever lived, but, after listening to a wide array of works from this set, I would say that he also was one of the great composers of the 20th Century.


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Traditional and Various Composers*
Arianna Savall - soprano, harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Dame Margaret Price (soprano), Rudolf Scholz (organ), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Walter Hagen-Groll (chorus master), José van Dam (bass), Helmut Froschauer (chorus master), Hermann Prey (baritone), Judith Blegen (soprano), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Uwe Theimer (chorus master)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1975-08-30
Recording Venue: Grosses Festspielhaus, Salzburg

From last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 & Schumann: Genoveva Overture/Schumann: Manfred Overture, Op. 115

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado .


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Youth Symphonies, Volume 1 
The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner
PentaTone classics - PTC 5186 112, Pentatone RQR, SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Stereo, Compilation, Remastered
Europe, 2003.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
War Requiem, Op. 66
Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Peter Pears (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
Simon Preston (organ)
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Melos Ensemble
Highgate School Choir
The Bach Choir
Britten*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Karelia Suite & The Swan of Tuonela

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Grieg: At the cradle (from Lyric Pieces Op. 68)
Grieg: Evening in the mountains (from Lyric Pieces Op. 68)
Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 6

Jean Martinon


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K279
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F, K280
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B flat, K281
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major K282

Daniel Pienaar


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Tragic Overture, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> The sound takes a little while to get used to, but these are intense performances.
> 
> View attachment 159047


Yes, it takes me a few minutes to get used to the sound but the performances blaze through!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Peter Schreier (tenor), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Andrea Ihle (soprano), Robert Holl (bass), Helen Donath (soprano)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1987-01
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## jim prideaux

Concluding my recent Glazunov 'spree' this morning....

Symphonies 4-7.

USSR Ministry of Culture SO conducted by Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The legendary night when Karajan took his La Scala production of *Lucia di Lammermoor* to Berlin. The high level of excitement is palpable from the first drum roll and near pandemonium breaks out after Callas's first aria. Throughout she is in enviable form, her voice infinitely responsive with phrase spun out to extraordinary lengths. Great performances too from Di Stefano, Panerai and Zaccaria.

Apparently many years later, after listening to the performance with the pianist Robert Sutherland, Callas said to him, "Well, what did you think?" Sutherland wasn't sure what to say, but managed to get out, "Well it was marvellous singing, Madame Callas." "Marvellous?" she snapped bakc, "It was bloody miraculous!" then added quietly, "And to think I went back to my dressing room and cried because I didn't think I'd sung well enough." She was always striving for the impossible,

A full review of the performance on my blog .


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano) Conducting.

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Cantiones Sacrae

CD 1


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Boulez
> Pli selon pli
> Christine Schäfer, soprano
> Ensemble InterContemporain
> Boulez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to read criticisms against Boulez like his music is "unapproachable" and "impenetrable". I say I don't agree with those naysayers. This music is actually quite approachable and in many ways Boulez can be seen as the link between the Second Viennese School and Debussy. His music, over time, changed and became more sensual as time went on, but I think anyone here who is scared of the post-WWII avant-garde should give Boulez a chance.
> 
> Well said


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.2

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - various works part six of six for this afternoon.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor - final 1890 version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










_Christus factus est pro nobis_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1884):
_Virga Jesse_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1885):
_Ecce sacerdos magnus_ - motet for mixed choir, three trombones and organ (1885):
_Vexilla regis_ - motet for mixed choir (1892):
_Psalm CL_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1892):










_Helgoland_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: August Silberstein] (1893):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - 1887-94 version, ed. Alfred Orel (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Leif Ove Andsnes plays Nielsen


----------



## Malx

*Glazunov, Symphonies 4 & 7 - Royal Scottish SO, Jose Serebrier.*

Trying again with Glazunov - I think it was Neo Romanza who suggested that the problem may lie with Serbriers interpretations of the symphonies, he may be correct. I am finding the works a bit too slick, I appreciate I am listening to a late(ish) romantic composer but I still feel something is lacking (for my taste). Drawing a little comparison with Dvorak, I wonder if Glazunov lacks the folk influence that aids Dvorak's symphonies, I don't know enough about Glazunov to draw an informed conclusion.
I would say there is nothing wrong with the symphonies I've tried they just aren't making me want to spend a lot of time and energy investigating further at this time.


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx....interesting post!

At least you got the box down off the shelf amidst the haze of celebrating the result n Vienna......


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Malx....interesting post!
> 
> At least you got the box down off the shelf amidst the haze of celebrating the result n Vienna......


I don't know if you have seen my post yesterday afternoon when I listened to Symphony No 5 and The Seasons.

No haze - we have yet to achieve anything, but a reasonable win for us.

Thread duty:
*Dvořák, Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10 - Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, José Serebrier.*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zf6v








Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we focus on the finest arias penned by Puccini.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38, etc.

Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi

Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38
Barber: Souvenirs, Op. 28
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with another Vivaldi opera:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Chorfantasie

One of the clearest echoes of the past, for me, is without a doubt the composer Beethoven. Clearly outlined among his contemporaries.
The choral fantasy is often judged as a weak work, a view that I do not share.
I went looking for a nice performance and I found it on youtube.
The two eminence grise give a convincing interpretation of this work that has not lost its meaning.
It is not a sentimental piece, on the contrary it is a powerful example of what Beethoven's motive has been, he clearly wanted to elevate, something which I think he has clearly succeeded in.
If you look enjoy.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Yesterday I specially enjoyed the Don Quixote with Zubin Mehta

Aus Italien
The Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Also sprach Zarathustra
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159069


*Josef Suk*

Asrael Symphony, op. 27
Fairy Tale, op. 16

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2019


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Francesca Dego (violin), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington, Francesca Leonardi (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20234
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Rusalka" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony #2 (Inkinen/SWR)*


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7

Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra










Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"

Stamitz Quartet










Finzi: Clarinet Concerto

William Boughton, English String Orchestra, Alan Hacker










Dowland: First Booke of Songes

Anthony Rooley, Consort Of Musicke, Emma Kirkby, John York Skinner, Martyn Hill, David Thomas, Catherine Mackintosh, Trevor Jones


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein Conducts Fancy Free; Candide Overture; On the Town; Prelude, Fugue & Riffs*


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> This is classical?


The nature of your question eludes me.


----------



## JohnP

I finished off last night with...

Mahler. Symphony No. 2. Gary Bertini, Cologne RSO.

I raved about Bertini's M1, so I won't rave any more--except to say that the recorded sound in this set is stunning. There's no other word for it.

The 1st two symphonies in Bertini's set have been so moving that I might do something I've never done: listen to a whole set, in order. If I do that, I'll even listen to the 8th, which I usually avoid. Reviewers say that Bertini's 8th is one of the best ever. It's true of any composer's works that its better to find the best performances of individual works, and complete sets always have their weak spots. Nevertheless, this sounds like a plan.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
On the Waterfront Suite
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this set -


----------



## Enthusiast

I stayed with Vivaldi. This was, I think, one of Podger's first records. I always quite liked it but tended to listen to Biondi's set for its added flair.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
In Memoriam
LSO
Rostropovich*


----------



## Bourdon

*Enesco*

Symphony No.3

Choeur de chambre Les Éléments
Orchestre national de Lyon
Lawrence Foster

Violin Sonata No.3

Valery Sokolov violin
Svetlana Kosenko piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29, 33 & 40

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Mass

Vojtěch Dyk

Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies

Release Date: 6th Mar 2020
Catalogue No: C5370
Label: Capriccio
Length: 1 hour 51 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> Bernstein: Mass
> 
> Vojtěch Dyk
> 
> Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies
> 
> Release Date: 6th Mar 2020
> Catalogue No: C5370
> Label: Capriccio
> Length: 1 hour 51 minutes


This year is the 50th anniversary of the work's premier and Sony/Columbia has come out with a remastered original recording.

Sony Classical Releases Leonard Bernstein's MASS (Remastered) for 50th
Celebrating the Anniversary of its Premiere on September 8, 1971 at the Kennedy Center










Available August 27, 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Vox Maris, symphonic poem for soprano, offstage tenor & voices and orchestra, Op. 31
Catherine Sydney - soprano, Marius Brenciu - tenor
Chœur de chambre Les Eléments
Orchestre de Lyon
Foster*


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> This year is the 50th anniversary of the work's premier and Sony/Columbia has come out with a remastered original recording.
> 
> Sony Classical Releases Leonard Bernstein's MASS (Remastered) for 50th
> Celebrating the Anniversary of its Premiere on September 8, 1971 at the Kennedy Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available August 27, 2021


Is the remastering in this new addition any different than the one I have in this box set:










Just to throw it out there, I also own this set:


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> This year is the 50th anniversary of the work's premier and Sony/Columbia has come out with a remastered original recording.
> 
> Sony Classical Releases Leonard Bernstein's MASS (Remastered) for 50th
> Celebrating the Anniversary of its Premiere on September 8, 1971 at the Kennedy Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available August 27, 2021


Yes, I am aware. I will likely spin that one in a few days too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Alwyn - the violin concerto and the 3rd quartet:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> This year is the 50th anniversary of the work's premier and Sony/Columbia has come out with a remastered original recording.


50 years? Wow. I remember being a teenager and watching it two times on PBS. How old_ am_ I?


----------



## JohnP

mparta said:


> i posted on the Ashkenazy/Harrell recording earlier.
> 
> This is musically vastly superior, makes a case for these pieces so that I want to hear them again. They got a 3 star on Amazon, just another unreliable review mix, watch out. I guess the sound is a little rough but that is not a problem for my appreciation of the performance.
> 
> Time to compare is a luxury, but I do love Prokofiev and have never warmed to these pieces before.
> 
> PS: that Amazon review makes comparison to the Naxos from Ukraine (I think). There are many other recordings of interest, including commercial ones from Rostropovich, and for the individual works, Wispelwey, Isserlis, etc. Interesting to know how they fall out.


I love the C major sonata. The second movement has the best imitation of a belly laugh I've ever heard in music. Finkel (with Han) plays it straight, not funny. Rostropovich (with Richter) is pretty funny, as is Mork (with Vogt). Maisky (with Argerich) cracks me up.


----------



## SanAntone

Manxfeeder said:


> 50 years? Wow. I remember being a teenager and watching it two times on PBS. How old_ am_ I?


Well, if you're like me nearing 70 (my 70th anniversary is this December) - making me 19 when _Mass_ premiered. I loved it then, I love it now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

Martinu-Symphony no.1 and the Double Concerto.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> 50 years? Wow. I remember being a teenager and watching it two times on PBS. How old_ am_ I?


Not a good sign when you can't remember


----------



## Malx

A couple of relatively short pieces:

*Delius, Violin Sonata No 3 - Tasmin Little & Piers Lane.*

*John Casken, Cello Concerto - Northern Sinfonia, Heinrich Schiff cello/director.*
An excellent piece that I was reminded of by Henry P's 'Neglected British Composer' thread.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Some Alwyn - the violin concerto and the 3rd quartet:


Wonderful cover art


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms symphonies 3 and 4:


----------



## mparta

JohnP said:


> I love the C major sonata. The second movement has the best imitation of a belly laugh I've ever heard in music. Finkel (with Han) plays it straight, not funny. Rostropovich (with Richter) is pretty funny, as is Mork (with Vogt). Maisky (with Argerich) cracks me up.


This disc (Russia Revelation, Rostropovich in the Sinfonia Concertante, Concertino and the Cello Sonata with Richter) is a good combination, I don't think all three works are on one disc eslewhere. They are all late Op. numbers, although as below, one a reworking.

I just listened to the Sinfonia-concertante again this morning and I think I have a new friend. Finally clicked. This is a work that was not successful at its premier, maybe soloist, maybe conductor (some quotes from Richter about ridiculous tempi from Melik-Pashyev, whom I only know from a Pique Dame recording). So Prokofiev reworked what had been a cello concerto into this Sinfonia with the help of Rostropovich.
I wonder if a good recording of the earlier (Op. 58) concerto salvages that version as well?

There are many things in mid-twentieth century music that I like and see go by here on a regular basis. I agree the Shostakovich symphonies and quartets are major works.

Bartok stands alone.

But I love Prokofiev. Melodist without peer, and the sass and technical challenges that actually have meaning. 
I didn't agree with some criticisms of the complete Romeo and Juliet, I can listen to that all the way through and enjoy every minute. I don't know that Russian recording that was shown (Rozhdestvensky?) but Ozawa and the Boston symphony have the chops and the sense of danse, and I prefer that to either of the older complete recordings (first two, I think, Previn/LSO and Maazel/Cleveland-- the latter just lacking in charm despite the great orchestra).

I love Prokofiev, as I mentioned I have a pile of discs here waiting to play and so be it.:trp:


----------



## Tempesta

...A solid cast flawlessly recorded live.


----------



## Malx

Another listen to this weeks String Quartet thread selection.
*Alwyn, String Quartet No 3 - Tippett Quartet.*

*Carwithen, String Quartet No 2 - Tippett Quartet.*
Whilst streaming I thought I'd also give Alwyn's second wifes second quartet a listen.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159076


*Leoš Janáček*

Glagolitic Mass
Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
The Fiddler's Child

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9
*

Schubert's 9th needs clarity in the parts, because he alters/varies orchestral colors as part of the development of the piece. This performance is very clear.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 9
> *
> 
> Schubert's 9th needs clarity in the parts, because he alters/varies orchestral colors as part of the development of the piece. This performance is very clear.
> 
> View attachment 159077


I suspect Klemperers preference for antiphonal violins may help with that clarity - I think it helps with his Brahms.


----------



## HenryPenfold

What's in a name?

The benign title hides a powerful work which is the equal of 'The Miraculous Mandarin' and The Wooden Prince' (in my opinion, in some ways, it might be a better work).

Béla Bartók - *Dance Suite* (1923) _17 minutes

_I can't help thinking that a sassy title would have caused this composition to be universally celebrated.

I've chosen to listen to Solti's LSO performance. I prefer it to his Chicago remake. I try to stick to recordings in my collection rather than stream, and the only other CD I have is Boulez Chicago - as Solti is a conductor who I don't rate very highly, save for a few notable exceptions, I wanted to give him a go on this. It's rather good!


----------



## mparta

Tempesta said:


> View attachment 159075
> 
> ...A solid cast flawlessly recorded live.


Glad you find this acceptable, I bought it on the basis of the Amazon reviews and for the life of me can't hear anything remarkable, and I was I think justly concerned about Burkhard Fritz. It's a huge piece so there may be places where the performance hits one listener's needs, but I'm sorry I spent on it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

My favorite recording of this is Beecham's stereo version, so I was prepared to be bored. That was not the case at all. This is sensitively interpreted with a lot of nuance.


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## Itullian

Disc 4: Piano trios 
Pires/Dumay/Wang


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Fancy Free & Three Dance Episodes from 'On the Town' & other works

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Columbia Jazz Combo, Leonard Bernstein

Release Date: 3rd Mar 2017
Catalogue No: G010003584075C
Label: Sony
Series: Leonard Bernstein Remastered, Leonard Bernstein: The Composer
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

ASV---British Light Music Discoveries 4 [Royal Ballet Sinfonia, Gavin Sutherland]


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Requiem -- Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Tempesta

mparta said:


> Glad you find this acceptable, I bought it on the basis of the Amazon reviews and for the life of me can't hear anything remarkable, and I was I think justly concerned about Burkhard Fritz. It's a huge piece so there may be places where the performance hits one listener's needs, but I'm sorry I spent on it.


I would recommend a couple more airings for the strengths to be revealed. It's by no means my favorite set, but certainly worthy to earn a place in my collection.


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser / Evan Ziporyn
Bowie Cello Symphonic: Blackstar

Release Date January 10, 2020
Genre
Classical


----------



## Helgi

*CPE Bach: Harpsichord concertos 1-3*
Andreas Staier, Freiburger Barockorchester w/Petra Mullejans

These are very well recorded


----------



## Itullian

I love these Slatkin bargain box sets. They have great sound and excellent performances.
I have collected them all.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

Last music for the day.
*Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

My first disc of this symphony and its still up there with the best I've heard.


----------



## mparta

Tempesta said:


> I would recommend a couple more airings for the strengths to be revealed. It's by no means my favorite set, but certainly worthy to earn a place in my collection.


thanks but I did my time
life too short
Mediocre at best in my ear


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard, Emanuel and Yo-Yo*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op.114

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Clarinet Trio in B flat major, op.11

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K.498









Emanuel Ax
Richard Stoltzman
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## SanAntone

*Magnus Lindberg* - _Klarinetconcerto_






Conductor. Jan Latham-Koenig 
Soloist. Emil Jonason
17/12/2013 - Concertgebouw Brugge


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I love these Slatkin bargain box sets. They have great sound and excellent performances.
> I have collected them all.


Thanks for the heads-up. I have had a prejudice against Elgar since a long time ago someone called him Elgar the Endless (though I like the violin and cello concertos). Maybe that one will spark an interest.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set of cds


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7 Leonard Bernstein

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Tyrannic Love

Ensemble Les Surprises, Louis-Noël Bestion de Camboulas, Eugénie Lefebvre, Etienne Bazola


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2

Nelson Freire (piano)

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Lionel Bringuier

Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Chopin: Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Chopin: Mazurkas (3), Op. 50 
Chopin: Polonaise No. 6 in A flat major, Op. 53 'Héroïque'


----------



## Rogerx

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Narciso Yepes

Philharmonia Orchestra & English Chamber Orchestra, Garcia Navarro


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini

London Symphony Orchestra,

Antal Doráti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Ives
Orchestral Set No. 2
Concertgebouw
MTT*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## 13hm13

Reznicek - Schlemihl, Raskolnikoff - Michail Jurowski


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

15th Anniversary Edition - Remastered

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## jim prideaux

As mentioned in numerous earlier posts Charlie Mackerras became my 'go to' with Mozart's later symphonies.....hi last recording on Linn are superb!

This morning I thought I would go to arguably a more obvious (and even 'traditional') series of recording.....HvK and the BPO.

29 (one of my favourite Mozart symphonies) 38 'Prague' (another personal favourite) and 39.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The third of my Callas recordings of *Lucia di Lammermoor* is also the first of her stereo re-makes, recorded in March 1959 a few months before her final outing as Lucia in Dallas, when she famously muffed the high Ebs.

Sonically of course, the recording is a huge improvement on the 1953 Florence recording. It was made in Kingsway Hall with the Philharmonia and Orchestra in superb form, but the rest of the cast is something of a mixed bag. Tagliavini was in his late 50s and, quite frankly, sounds it; Cappuccilli was near the start of his career and his Enrico, pleasantly enough sung, is not in the least bit menacing, and certainly no match for Gobbi on the studio recording or Panerai in Berlin, and Bernard Ladysz sounds as if he had strayed in from the wrong opera. As for Callas, she is in much better voice than I remember, spinning out phrases with wonderful elasticity, but it has to be admitted that the notes above, say Bb, are something of a trial. The top Ebs are there but they are not exactly pleasant on the ear. Nevertheless she is still a great Lucia and I still enjoy this recording, even if Berlin 1955 would be my ultimate choice for the opera.

I also sometimes wonder why she and Legge chose to re-record *Lucia di Lammermoor*. By 1959 she was free of the terms of her Cetra contract and I'd have thought *La Traviata* would have been a more obvious choice. Maybe Lucia was chosen because it was also the first opera she recorded with EMI.

A full review of the set on my blog.


----------



## Malx

Having a bit of a sort out - nothing gets culled completely but to make more shelf space some discs are taken from their jewel cases, which are dumped or kept for spare parts, and stored in white paper envelopes which holds the booklet and CD. 
During this process I end up listening to a few of the discs - the first of which is:

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantasique & La Mort de Cleopatre - Susan Graham, Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle.*

The best part of this disc from memory is 'La Mort' but giving the whole thing a spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Suite from Lady Macbeth

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)

Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part one for late morning and afternoon. It's been a long, long time since I last heard most of these, and I have noticed that there has been something of a Luto spike on this thread quite recently, so off we go...

_Lacrimosa_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1937):










_Symphonic Variations_ for orchestra (1936-38):
_Little Suite_ for chamber orchestra, arr. for symphony orchestra (orig. 1950 - arr. 1951):










Symphony no.1 (1941-47):
_Tryptyk Śląski_ [_Silesian Triptych_] - three songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Polish folk sources] (1951):










_Overture for Strings_ (1949):
_Concerto for Orchestra_ (1950-54):










_(6) Children's Songs_ for voice and piano, arr. for voice and instruments [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1947 - arr. 1954):
_(2) Children's Songs_ for voice and piano, arr. for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Julian Tuwim] (orig. 1948 - arr. 1954):
_(5) Dance Preludes_ for clarinet and piano, arr. for clarinet and chamber orchestra (orig. 1954 - arr. 1955):


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> As mentioned in numerous earlier posts Charlie Mackerras became my 'go to' with Mozart's later symphonies.....hi last recording on Linn are superb!
> 
> This morning I thought I would go to arguably a more obvious (and even 'traditional') series of recording.....HvK and the BPO.
> 
> 29 (one of my favourite Mozart symphonies) 38 'Prague' (another personal favourite) and 39.


......and now 32,33,35 ('Haffner') and 36 ('Linz')


----------



## Rogerx

Salieri, Stamitz & Cimarosa: Concertos for Flute & Oboe

Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Kenneth Sillito (leader)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven symphonies - 3, 5 & 6 - from Leningrad. Actually very good performances in acceptable sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Cantiones Sacrae

CD 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-1st,3rd and 8th Symphonies.

Nott and the Bamberg S.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.2

CD 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart and contemporaries: oboe quartets. Lovely.


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159092


*Gerald Finzi*

Clarinet Concerto, op. 31
Five Bagatelles, op. 23a
Three Soliloquies from "Love's Labours Lost," op. 28
A Severn Rhapsody, op. 3
Romance in E flat major for string orchestra, op. 11
Introit in F major for solo violin and small orchestra, op. 6

Robert Plane, clarinet
Lesley Hatfield, violin
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths

1998


----------



## Rogerx

Víkingur Ólafsson- Debute

Brahms: Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116/ Beethoven: Eroica Variations, Op. 35


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

This is well-recorded and a nice performance, but personally, in this piece, I prefer more _frisson_.


----------



## eljr

Echoes of an Old Hall

Gothic Voices

Release Date: 11th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: CKD644
Label: Linn
Length: 75 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"*
John Kirkpatrick

Despite the entirely justified claims of Messiaen, Prokofiev, Rzewski, Shostakovich, Ravel, et al. for having written the greatest solo piano work(s) of the 20th century, this sonata is my personal candidate for that honor. When performed as well as it is here by Kirkpatrick, I find it to be something like a transcendental experience.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
A Symphony: New England Holidays
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










For me, Ives may very well be the greatest American composer. He is the first American composer to actually take up Ralph Waldo Emerson's advice, which was to ignore everything and go your own way. The composers before Ives were all heavily indebted to the European tradition and as a result, they sounded like third and fourth rate composers from Germany or France. All I have to say is thank goodness for the boldness, inventiveness and courage of Ives!


----------



## SearsPoncho

Alwyn - String Quartet #3 - London Quartet


Beethoven - The Op. 1 Piano Trios - Barenboim/Zukerman/Du Pre


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet no 12 Op 103 - Quatuor Danel.*










*ETA - Pickard, String Quartet No 2 - Sorrel Quartet.*
Disc arrived just after lunch time - promptly sent by ebay seller - new, sealed copy, happy days!


----------



## Enthusiast

Bluebeard's Castle from this nearly essential (to me) set:










This is an exceptional Bluebeard and the set includes a good few other really good and great recordings.

Followed by another side of Hungarian music - the Psalmus Hungaricus from this:


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 8 - 10

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> As mentioned in numerous earlier posts Charlie Mackerras became my 'go to' with Mozart's later symphonies.....hi last recording on Linn are superb!
> 
> This morning I thought I would go to arguably a more obvious (and even 'traditional') series of recording.....HvK and the BPO.
> 
> 29 (one of my favourite Mozart symphonies) 38 'Prague' (another personal favourite) and 39.


Throw in Rene Jacobs and that's pretty much how I see it. Oh, and maybe Marriner. Mustn'y forget Bohm. Hang on, this is more complicated than I thought!


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records today_

*Yossifov - Solemn Overture "Unforgttable 1917" (Stephanov/Melodiya)
Prokofiev - Quintet, Op. 39 (Melos Ensemble London/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Shostakovich - Faithfulness, Op. 136 (Ernesaks/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Art Rock

Scheidemann, organ works on Naxos. Just finished volume 1, now playing volume 2, with 3 and 4 in the waiting room.


----------



## Malx

*Peter Racine Fricker, Symphony No 3 - BBC Northern SO, Edward Downes.*

I think I'm correct in saying that the BBC Northern SO is the former name of the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## eljr

The British Project

Elgar - Britten - Walton - Vaughan Williams

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Presto Recording of the Week
13th August 2021
Record of the Week
Record Review
7th August 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## mparta

Trying to expand my range, although honestly only listened out of one ear on YouTube while multitasking

Didn't find the same harmonic interest here as I do in the keyboard music.

Maybe that's stereophonic and I need both ears. Will try again.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Blandine Verlet


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know much about Obrecht and this is the only CD I have of his music. Enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know much about Obrecht and this is the only CD I have of his music. Enjoyable.


Obrecht is great. He started out in the Ockegehem style, changed with the times (you can hear it in his masses), and developed a new style of imitative counterpoint, then died of the plague. After that, Josquin got famous. In some circles, they believe he would have been more famous than Josquin if he hadn't have died so soon.

His Missa Maria Zart is quite an achievement; it's as if Anton Bruckner were alive in the Renaissance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159096


*Gioachino Rossini*

Arias

Cecilia Bartoli, mezzo-soprano

Orchestra e coro del Teatro la Fenice
Ion Martin

1992


----------



## Itullian

What a cast !


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Delightful pieces for solo and ensemble winds by 20th/21st century Welsh composers, played by Eos Ensemble Cymru:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part two. These make for a rather short session so I'll probably listen to them again later this evening.

_Muzyka żałobna_ [_Musique funèbre_] for string orchestra (1954-58):










_Five Songs_ for soprano and piano, arr. for female voice and thirty solo instruments [Texts: Kazimiera Iłłakowiczówna] (orig. 1957 - arr. 1958):










_Jeux vénitiens_ [_Venetian Games_] for chamber orchestra (1960-61):










_Three Postludes_ for orchestra (1958-63):










_Trois poèmes d'Henri Michaux_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1961-63):


----------



## Chilham

Running behind a little today as Mrs. Chilham's feeling poorly, but I earlier listened to:










Dvořák: Symphony No. 8

Rafael Kubelik - Berlin Philharmonic

And now:










Dvořák Cello Concerto

Herbert von Karajan - Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic

And getting back on schedule:










Dvořák Violin Concerto

John Storgårds - Christian Tetzlaff, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra










Bach: Canata 78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"

John Eliot Gardiner - Malin Hartelius, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey, Robin Tyson, Richard Wyn Roberts










Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini Overture

Sir Colin Davis - Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Pregardien's _Schone Mullerin_ recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Sinfonie Domestica,OP.53

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra 
Zubin Mehta

Tod und Verklärung ,Op.24

Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi

Tanz der sieben Schleier (Salomé)

The Cleveland Orxhestre
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## eljr

My personal 911 playlist: 

The Sad Park, Michael Gordon 
WTC 9/11, Steve Reich
One Sweet Morning, John Corigliano
On the Transmigration of Souls, John Adams
In Memory, Joan Tower
Trinity Requiem, Robert Moran
Spared, Howard Goodall 
Hymn for the Lost and the Living, Eric Ewazen
Aftermath, Ned Rorem 

Runtime: 3hr 22min


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zf4v
Gianandrea Noseda and the Orchestre National de France in Liszt's Prometheus and Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov. Catriona Young presents.

12:31 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
Scherzo fantastique, op.3
Orchestre National de France, Gianandrea Noseda (conductor)

12:43 AM
Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Prometheus, S. 99, symphonic poem
Orchestre National de France, Gianandrea Noseda (conductor)

12:55 AM
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Scheherazade, op.35, symphonic suite
Orchestre National de France, Gianandrea Noseda (conductor)

01:40 AM
Eustache du Caurroy (1549-1609)
11 Fantasias on 16th-Century songs
Hesperion XX, Jordi Savall (viol), Jordi Savall (director)

02:07 AM
Marcel Dupre (1886-1971)
Organ Concerto in E minor, Op 31
Simon Preston (organ), Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite (conductor)

02:31 AM
Wojciech Kilar (1931-2013)
Piano Concerto
Peter Jablonski (piano), Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wojciech Rajski (conductor)

02:56 AM
Johann Hermann Schein (1586-1630)
Selection from Diletti Pastorali, Hirten Lust: madrigals for 5 voices & continuo
Cantus Colln, Konrad Junghanel (lute), Konrad Junghanel (conductor)

03:18 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Piano Sonata in A major, K.331 'Alla Turca'
Young-Lan Han (piano)

03:38 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Slavonic Dance No.9 in B minor (Op.72 No.1) orch. composer 
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena (conductor)

03:43 AM
Bartolome de Selma y Salaverde (1580-1640)
Canzona terza
Accentus Austria, Thomas Wimmer (director)

03:49 AM
Dimitar Nenov (1901-1953)
Toccata
Mario Angelov (piano)

03:57 AM
Marin Marais (1656-1728)
4 works for Viola da gamba & b.c. from Pieces de Viole, 5me livre, Paris 1725 EX
Ensemble 1700, Dorothee Oberlinger (director)

04:10 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Friedrich Schiller (author)
Der Pilgrim D.794
Christoph Pregardien (tenor), Andreas Staier (pianoforte)

04:15 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis for double string orchestra
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier (conductor)

04:31 AM
William Mathias (1934-1992)
A May magnificat for double chorus (Op.79 No.2)
BBC Singers, Stephen Cleobury (conductor)

04:40 AM
Vaino Raitio (1891-1945)
Moonlight on Jupiter (Kuutamo Jupiteressa), Op 24
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

04:53 AM
Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
Concerto No 8 in A major 'La pazzia'
Concerto Koln

05:06 AM
Per Norgard (b.1932)
Pastorale for String Trio
Trio Aristos

05:13 AM
Richard Rodgers (1902-1979), Robert Russell Bennett (orchestrator)
Victory at Sea (suite)
West Australian Symphony Orchestra, David Measham (conductor)

05:20 AM
Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474)
Balsamus et munda cera
Orlando Consort

05:25 AM
Dag Wiren (1905-1986)
Serenade for Strings, Op 11
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Niklas Willen (conductor)

05:40 AM
Pieter van Maldere (1729-1768)
Sinfonia in G minor (Op.4 No.1)
Academy of Ancient Music, Filip Bral (conductor)

05:57 AM
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
4 Impromptus, Op 142 (D.935)
Alfred Brendel (piano)


----------



## atsizat

Magnificent


----------



## eljr

Total Time: 1:18:44
Discs: 1

Year Recorded: 2003


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
*

This is supposed to be a great recording, but listening to the first movement, it's not doing it for me; it's not that distinctive and the sound is a little muddy.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no. 1









Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio * Pascal Roge; Pierre Amoyal; Frederic Lodeon on Erato









This is a fine performance of this work. Whilst pleasant enough I've never considered it a particular favourite. I'm more of a Brahms man when it comes to chamber music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
*

This is how I want Beethoven's 9th to sound.


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Te Deum & Mass in D minor* Corydon Orchestra and Singers conducted by Matthew Best on hyperion









Excellent disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

I really enjoy the earlier Schubert symphonies....this afternoon with Nott and the Bamberg S.O.

Mention by Henry Penfold of Rene Jacobs in relation to Mozart reminded me that I have not listened to any of the man's Schubert or Mozart. So have now put together a 'playlist' of Jacobs performances, initially with the Schubert 2nd performed by the B' Rock orchestra.....initial reaction....no messing around here!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Maria von Weber: The Complete Piano Sonatas - Sonata No.1 (J138/Op.24)
Garrick Ohlsson (Piano)*

Continuing my excursion into the music of Carl Maria von Weber with something new to me. My order for the Complete Piano Sonatas by Garrick Ohlsson on the Hyperion label arrived today and as I am starting somewhat later in the evening than I would have liked, I am listening to Sonata No.1 tonight and will continue with the remainder of disc one - Sonata No.2 (J199/Op.39) & Aufforderung zum Tanz (J260/Op.65) tomorrow.

So far, the First Sonata is not disappointing both in the work itself and in the performance.


----------



## mparta

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Carl Maria von Weber: The Complete Piano Sonatas - Sonata No.1 (J138/Op.24)
> Garrick Ohlsson (Piano)*
> 
> Continuing my excursion into the music of Carl Maria von Weber with something new to me. My order for the Complete Piano Sonatas by Garrick Ohlsson on the Hyperion label arrived today and as I am starting somewhat later in the evening than I would have liked, I am listening to Sonata No.1 tonight and will continue with the remainder of disc one - Sonata No.2 (J199/Op.39) & Aufforderung zum Tanz (J260/Op.65) tomorrow.
> 
> So far, the First Sonata is not disappointing both in the work itself and in the performance.


Not a clue what these works would be like as a group, but.....

The only one I've heard is the 4th, in Leon Fleisher's old recording. I would be very curious to hear what Ohlsson does with it, because the Fleisher is one of the most amazing displays of finger work I have ever heard. Struck me as not particularly musical, in fact, but the virtuosity is astounding. ASTOUNDING.:clap:


----------



## mparta

jim prideaux said:


> I really enjoy the earlier Schubert symphonies....this afternoon with Nott and the Bamberg S.O.
> 
> Mention by Henry Penfold of Rene Jacobs in relation to Mozart reminded me that I have not listened to any of the man's Schubert or Mozart. So have now put together a 'playlist' of Jacobs performances, initially with the Schubert 2nd performed by the B' Rock orchestra.....initial reaction....no messing around here!


I think I have a single disc of Mozart symphonies that didn't catch my ear, but the Mozart operas are outstanding-- idiosyncratic but it holds and I return to them.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Piano Quintet *









*Rudolf Buchbinder

Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## Rambler

*French Music for Piano & Orchestra* Francois-Joel Thiolier (piano) with the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland conducted by Antonio de Almeida on Naxos









Here we have:

Franck: Symphonic Variations

D'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air

Faure: Ballade Op. 19

Not bad. Along with the Symphony the Symphonic Variations are the Franck works I am most familiar with. Maybe too familiar.

The Faure Ballade I heard in my teenage years, and I always enjoy it's rather lush - almost perfumed harmonies.

D'Indy is the least familiar composer here as far as I am concerned.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mparta said:


> Not a clue what these works would be like as a group, but.....
> 
> The only one I've heard is the 4th, in Leon Fleisher's old recording. I would be very curious to hear what Ohlsson does with it, because the Fleisher is one of the most amazing displays of finger work I have ever heard. Struck me as not particularly musical, in fact, but the virtuosity is astounding. ASTOUNDING.:clap:


I think I read somewhere years ago that Weber's piano sonatas (or parts of them) are very hard to play because the composer had uncommonly huge hands. I've never heard the works so I can't imagine how piano players with smaller hands would compensate. I haven't heard Weber's piano concertos either - I wonder if those are as difficult as the sonatas are supposed to be?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss II, Kaiserwalzer, Wiener Blut*

I like this, mostly because they don't sound sugary. Klemperer plays sprightly, but there is enough lead in his feet to make these interesting, at least to me.


----------



## Itullian

This is becoming one of my favorite cycles.
The mono sound is excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

"TOUZ ESFORCIEZ"
_Trouvères en Lorraine - XIII Siècle_
*Jaque de Cysoing - Jeannot de L'Escurel - Anonymes - Gautier D'Épinal - Guillaume D'Amiens - Colin Muset*
Ensemble Syntagma
Alexandre Danilevski - director
_
disques Pierre Verany_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1*
_Chicago SO - Bernstein_


----------



## Bkeske

Morton Gould conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 2 In C, Op. 14 ("To October") & Symphony No. 3 In E-Flat, Op. 20 ("May Day"). The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus. RCA Red Seal 1968

View attachment 159111


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Finlandia*
_Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 1 & Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 159112


----------



## mparta

elgars ghost said:


> I think I read somewhere years ago that Weber's piano sonatas (or parts of them) are very hard to play because the composer had uncommonly huge hands. I've never heard the works so I can't imagine how piano players with smaller hands would compensate. I haven't heard Weber's piano concertos either - I wonder if those are as difficult as the sonatas are supposed to be?


The Fleischer Weber is sort of a filler for his Liszt sonata, which is absolutely bizarre to me (the Liszt playing). He was a favorite and wunderkind of sorts with Szell especially, and undoubtedly a great pianist, but what he does to Liszt shouldn't be allowed.

But I think it's all worth it to hear the fingerwork on his Weber. Scary. I don't really associate that with hand size, it's the clarity and exactness (and a little bit of willingness to sound unmusical to me).

Never seen a weber score, I think that Konzertstueck is the most played piece with orchestra, popular at one time, never heard it or seen it programmed. Times do change.


----------



## mparta

Itullian said:


> This is becoming one of my favorite cycles.
> The mono sound is excellent.


Their Op. 132 rules all.


----------



## pmsummer

WAGNER E VENEZIA
_Liebestod (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Tannhäuser) - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, Act 3) - Prelude (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg) - Der Ritt Der Walküren - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, Act 1)_
*Richard Wagner*
Uri Caine Ensemble
- Dominic Cortese - accordion
- Drew Gress - double bass
- Uri Caine - piano
- Mark Feldman - 1st violin
- Joyce Hammann - 2nd violin
- Erik Friedlander - violoncello

_Winter & Winter New Edition_

Live recording June 6th-9th, 1997
Gran Caffé Quadri, Piazza S. Marco 120, Venezia
Hotel Metropol, Riva Schiavoni 4149, Venezia


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Magnificat RV610a
-Lauda,Jerusalem RV609
-Kyrie RV587
-Credo RV591
-Dixit Dominus RV594


----------



## Rogerx

Ries, Ferdinand: Symphony No. 4 /Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 146

Zürcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult Conducts String Music Of Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis / Concerto Grosso / Partita For Double String Orchestra. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel 1976

View attachment 159114


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Violin Concerto No. 1
Christiane Edinger, violin
Bamberger Symphoniker
Penderecki*


----------



## Rogerx

12 Stradivari

Janine Jansen (violin), Antonio Pappano (piano)

Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Falla: Danse Espagnole No. 1 (from La Vida Breve)
Heuberger: Midnight Bells (from Der Opernball)
Kern: Yesterdays (from Roberta)
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Kreisler: Syncopation
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19 - Andante
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto
Suk: Love Song, Op. 7 No. 1
Szymanowski: La Fontaine de Aréthuse
Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Vieuxtemps: Dèsespoir



> The Times 8th September 2021
> 
> Tones on offer from this complex assemblage, arranged through the violin specialist J & A Beare, range from brilliant to dainty, ethereal to smoky, each more or less suited to the 15 short pieces played, ranging from Schumann to Jerome Kern.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 11


----------



## Bkeske

Christoph von Dohnányi conducts Stravinsky - The Firebird. The Vienna Philharmonic. London 1980

View attachment 159117


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Jan Lisiecki (piano)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Recorded: 2018-12-06
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2, Piano Quintet No. 2

Pascal Rogé, Ysaÿe Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 159119


Chadwick: Chadwick: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> I really enjoy the earlier Schubert symphonies....this afternoon with Nott and the Bamberg S.O.
> 
> Mention by Henry Penfold of Rene Jacobs in relation to Mozart reminded me that I have not listened to any of the man's Schubert or Mozart. So have now put together a 'playlist' of Jacobs performances, initially with the Schubert 2nd performed by the B' Rock orchestra.....initial reaction....no messing around here!


Starting the day with 4th and 5th performed by Jacobs. Nice approach to the first movement of the 5th while the conductor does seem to have taken a rather 'vigorous' approach elsewhere.


----------



## jim prideaux

now on to Rene Jacobs (with Freiburg orch) performing Mozart's 39th.

Henry Penfold might have a point......very, very impressive!


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Prokofiev: Sarcasms (5), Op. 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss II, Kaiserwalzer, Wiener Blut*
> 
> I like this, mostly because they don't sound sugary. Klemperer plays sprightly, but there is enough lead in his feet to make these interesting, at least to me.
> 
> View attachment 159110


Interesting you should make that observation MF as it matches my thoughts - I'd go as far as to say they are about the only recordings of Strauss family music I can listen to, I'm sure they are a delight to dance to but for listening pleasure they are not for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early Schubert (yes again!)on a fine morning (now unencumbered by a cast on my left leg)......the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Pablo Heras Casado performing the 3rd and 4th symphonies.

Anyone out there who imagines the big deal in footy today is the return of CR7 needs to think again.......'the lads' in a top two clash with Accrington Stanley......now there is a story!


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> now on to Rene Jacobs (with Freiburg orch) performing Mozart's 39th.
> 
> Henry Penfold might have a point......very, very impressive!


It's Mozart Jim, but not as we know it ......

Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra have been my faves over recent years but Jacobs and the Freiburg chaps and chapesses are superb, especially in 39.

From my collection ........


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Johannes Passion


----------



## HenryPenfold

Giving a listen to Die Fledermaus, Kaiserwalzer & Wiener Blut, from the Klemperer 'Romantic Symphonies & Overtures' box set, prompted by Jim P and Malx's posts. Superb music making.


----------



## Malx

For the Saturday Symphony;

*Chadwick, Symphony No 2 - National Radio Symphpony Orchestra of Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> For the Saturday Symphony;
> 
> *Chadwick, Symphony No 2 - National Radio Symphpony Orchestra of Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar.*


Woke up at 4.00 and couldn't get back to sleep so I spun this. I chose it over the Chandos for no good reason. First time I heard this symphony. I shall endeavour to hear it again today/tomorrow.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Early Schubert (yes again!)on a fine morning (now unencumbered by a cast on my left leg)......the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Pablo Heras Casado performing the 3rd and 4th symphonies.
> 
> Anyone out there who imagines the big deal in footy today is the return of CR7 needs to think again.......'the lads' in a top two clash with Accrington Stanley......now there is a story!


CR7 up there with GB11, BC9, DL10, DB7, EC7 & PS22


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Air of the Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major

played by Silke Aichhorn on a harp


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebatian Bach: "Jesus bleibet meine Freude" ("Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring") from the Cantata BWV 147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"

played by Silke Aichhorn on a harp


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.

Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the performance that catapulted Caballé to stardom and also changed the course of her career, it being the first of the many _bel canto_ roles she sang.

This is certainly a thrilling performance, much better than the rather dull studio version that she made shortly afterwards. It doesn't get off to the best of starts, with Jane Berbié's Orsini who tends to sing under the note. She is far outclassed by Shirley Verrett in the studio recording. Paskalis too is an improvement on Flagello, whereas Vanzo and Kraus come out about even. As for Caballé, she is in spectacularly beautiful voice and easily wins over the audience in an opera that was virtually unknown at that time.

So successful was her performance that she was invited back later in the year to sing the role of Elisabetta in Donizetti's equally unknown *Roberto Devereux*, excerpts from which are included in this fine set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> CR7 up there with GB11, BC9, DL10, DB7, EC7 & PS22


Not forgetting JC14 (even though he didn't play for MUFC).

Witold Lutosławski - various works part three for this late morning and afternoon.

String Quartet (1964):










_Paroles tissées_ [_Woven Words_] - four songs for tenor and chamber orchestra [Texts: Jean-François Chabrun] (1965):










Symphony no.2 (1965-67):










_Livre pour orchestre_ (1968):
Cello concerto (1969-70):










_Preludes and Fugue_ for thirteen solo strings (1970-72):


----------



## Rogerx

*Remembering 9/11*



Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Richard Stilwell (baritone), Arleen Auger (soprano)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Interesting you should make that observation MF as it matches my thoughts - I'd go as far as to say they are about the only recordings of Strauss family music I can listen to, I'm sure they are a delight to dance to but for listening pleasure they are not for me.


You could try the Harnoncourt Concentus Musicus set, _Walzer Revolution_ - walzes by Mozart, Johann Strauss Snr and Joseph Lanner.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Not forgetting JC14 (even though he didn't play for MUFC).
> 
> Witold Lutosławski - various works part three for this late morning and afternoon.
> 
> String Quartet (1964):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paroles tissées_ [_Woven Words_] - four songs for tenor and chamber orchestra [Texts: Jean-François Chabrun] (1965):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 (1965-67):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Livre pour orchestre_ (1968):
> Cello concerto (1969-70):
> 
> _Preludes and Fugue_ for thirteen solo strings (1970-72):


Prompted me to take this off the shelf ..........

Listening to the often overlooked 'Little Suite'. Superb music.

This is a CD that I rate very highly.

Urbański is rarely mentioned - but he is an outstanding musician.










P.S. JC14 - 'El Salvador'. One of the greatest.

RK16


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"

Rafael Kubelik - Berlin Philharmonic










Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"

Pavel Haas Quartet










Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (Highlights)

John Eliot Gardiner - Anne Sofie von Otter, Bryn Terfel, Ian Bostridge, London Symphony Orchestra










Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover

Duo Enßle-Lamprecht










Wylkynson: Salve Regina

Harry Christophers - The Sixteen


----------



## Dimace

This moment, just to start my WE:* Gabriel and Requiem / La Naissance De Vénus / Cantique De Jean Racine / Pavane*

I love the Frenchman and his music. Very-very much. This one isn't a bad recording but I have the feeling that the choir didn't reach the 100% of his potential. The sound of the SACD is very good. (Chandos, UK, 2003, multi layer, is playing also in your normal CD player.)


----------



## Rogerx

Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne

Pärt: Darf ich…
Pärt: Fratres for Violin, Strings & Percussion
Pärt: Für Lennart in memoriam for string orchestra
Pärt: Silouans Song
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
Pärt: Summa
Pärt: Tabula Rasa


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget.










Robert Moran: Trinity Requiem

Trinity Youth Chorus, Musica Sacra, The Esoterics, Grassauer Blaserensemble, Iowa Percussion, Robert Ridgell, Richard Westenburg, Eric Banks

Release Date: 6th Sep 2011
Catalogue No: INNOVA244
Label: Innova
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev 2 and 6 - particularly in 6 I think Leinsdorf gets the music in ways that others don't.










I also listened to Beethoven 1 and 7 - the symphonies I didn't listen to yesterday from the Mravinsky set. Excellent.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies.


.....25th,29th and 30th now.


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Reich: WTC 9 / 11


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous playing and sound


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Gordon, M: The Sad Park


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## mparta

Rambler said:


> *French Music for Piano & Orchestra* Francois-Joel Thiolier (piano) with the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland conducted by Antonio de Almeida on Naxos
> 
> View attachment 159109
> 
> 
> Here we have:
> 
> Franck: Symphonic Variations
> 
> D'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air
> 
> Faure: Ballade Op. 19
> 
> Not bad. Along with the Symphony the Symphonic Variations are the Franck works I am most familiar with. Maybe too familiar.
> 
> The Faure Ballade I heard in my teenage years, and I always enjoy it's rather lush - almost perfumed harmonies.
> 
> D'Indy is the least familiar composer here as far as I am concerned.


The d'Indy is a very easy listen, used to be popular, I think rarely played.

But I heard Emmanuel Ax (unbelievably fine and underrated pianist) play the Franck with the NYP years ago and it is a wonderful piece. I think there are 2 Moravec recordings, but it's another almost indestructible piece of music.

I don't really recall the Faure, have to have a go at that.


----------



## mparta

Dimace said:


> This moment, just to start my WE:* Gabriel and Requiem / La Naissance De Vénus / Cantique De Jean Racine / Pavane*
> 
> I love the Frenchman and his music. Very-very much. This one isn't a bad recording but I have the feeling that the choir didn't reach the 100% of his potential. The sound of the SACD is very good. (Chandos, UK, 2003, multi layer, is playing also in your normal CD player.)
> 
> View attachment 159122


Did the Faure requiem in music school, class mate baritone with the sweetest sound ever, really lovely. But the (not very popular) recording that I hear is Giulini with Kathleen Battle. Hers is a performance forever, I often have trouble with her singing because I can hear her thinking "i do sound so lovely", but in this, it approaches whatever heavenly would be.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159125


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Requiem in D minor

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

2003, compilation 2020


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Double Concerto
Anthony Marwood - violin, Lawrence Power - viola
BBC Scottish SO
Volkov*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159126


*Johannes Brahms*

Ein deutsches Requiem

Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1961, reissued 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass),

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Bkeske

9/11 Never Forget

Solti Edition Vol. 6 - Chor und Orchesterwerke 1981 German release : Beethoven - Missa Solemnis D-Dur, op. 123. Chicago Symphony

View attachment 159128


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Glass Harmonica
Berlin RSO
Strobel*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Weber - Overture to "Oberon" (Klemperer/Angel)
Schubert - Scherzi, D.593 (Gulda/Mace)
Beethoven - Symphony #2 (Beecham/Angel)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably Verdi's greatest opera (or perhaps that great honour should go to Falstaff?):


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Requiem
> 
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass),
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner.


That would have been strange: I nearly chose this to play a couple of hours ago but went with Otello instead.


----------



## Coach G

During the week I've been listening to choral music:

1. *Haydn*: _The Creation_, English Adaptation by *Baron Gottfried van Swieten*: (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists: Dawn Upshaw, soprano; John Humphrey, tenor; John Cheek, bass; Hiedi Grant Murphy, soprano; James Michale McGuire, baritone) 1992 Telarc 
2. *Dvorak*: _Stabat Mater_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists: Christine Goerke, soprano; Marietta Simpson, mezzo-soprano; Stanford Olsen, tenor; Nathen Berg, bass-baritone) 1999 Telarc
3. *Brahms*: _German Requiem_; English adaptation by *Robert Shaw* (Craig Jessup/Utah Symphony Orchestra w/Mormon Tabernacle Choir w/soloists: Janice Chandler, soprano; Nathan Gunn, baritone) 1999, Telarc
4. *Mack Wilberg*: _Requiem_; _Lord, When the Sense of Thy Sweet Grace_; _O Light of Life_; _Jesu, the Very Thought is Sweet_; _Let Peace Then Still the Strife_ (Craig Jessup/The Orchestra at Temple Square w/Mormon Tabernacle Choir w/soloists Frederica von Stade; Bryan Terfel, baritone) 2008, Mormon Tabernacle Choir 
5. *Randall Thomson*: _The Last Words of David_; _Frostiana_; Four Songs from _The Peaceable Kingdom_; _Alleluia, Amen_; _Alleluia_ (Craig Jessup/The Orchestra at Temple Square w/Mormon Tabernacle Choir) 2005 Mormon Tabernacle Choir



































We start with the heavy hitters and two ambitious recordings by Robert Shaw and friends. Shaw was probably the most famous and respected chorus master of his times, having collaborated on records with the likes of Arturo Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra, and George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra; before branching off into becoming a conductor in his own right and taking over the reigns as the conductor, _as well as_ the chorus master, of the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, respectively. In this regard, Shaw brought the greatest and most challenging choral works from Europe to the heart of the American deep south with pristine balance and beauty.

While Haydn's _Creation_ has been covered over and over again, making it practically the apex of musical works based on the Book of Genesis; Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_ has been less recorded at least during the Golden Age of classical music recordings (1955-1985?). The _Stabat Mater_ is an urgent and powerful work even if it meanders a bit from time to time. And both Haydn's _Creation_ and Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_ are mammoth size with Shaw and his Atlanta group setting a formidable standard against some of the greatest conductors, chorus masters, and orchestras the world over.

Next up, we go from the heart of America's deep south, to the American west, as Craig Jessup, the Utah Symphony Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, and soloists take on the Brahms _German Requiem_ with an English adaptation by Robert Shaw. It is another very fine and powerful performance bar none, even when compared, once again, to the innumerable recordings by some of the greatest conductors and orchestras throughout the world.

This is followed by the music of Mack Wilberg (born 1955) who seems to be the in-house composer for the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and it's own orchestra, The Orchestra at Temple Square. Here Wilberg's _Requiem_ is the high point, and something of a curiosity in that while the musical vision is thoroughly Mormon, the framework is undoubtedly Roman Catholic. While Wilberg's music is pleasant and occasionally very moving, it more-or-less not memorable. Even so, the execution by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and company is pristine and on-point with two world class soloists, Frida von Stade and Bryan Terfel in tow.

We end with one of my favorite CDs featuring the Mormon Tabernacle Choir and the music of another American composer, Randall Thomson (1899-1984). Thomson was a peripheral figure who comes from the generation and league of American composers such as Aaron Copland, Samuel Barber, Virgil Thomson, Walter Piston, William Schuman, and Roy Harris; whose most popular works were tonal, and often based on American folk music, American folklore, or the beauty of the American landscape. In this collection o f choral music by Thomson, _Frostiania_ stands out as a loving setting to the autumnal, sentimental, and somewhat melancholy, New England poetry of Robert Frost (1874-1963). And as I was always an enthusiast of Frost's poetry, I found Thomson's musical vision to be a wonderful framework that captures the essence of Frost in way that is restrained and beautiful.


----------



## strawa

*K. A. Hartmann*: Symphony No.1, _Versuch eines Requiems_ (1935-36, rev. 1954)
Ingo Metzmacher & Bamberger Symphoniker










I sit and look out upon all the sorrows of the world, and upon all
oppression and shame
I see the workings of battle, pestilence, tyranny, I see 
martyrs and prisoners


----------



## Itullian

This is a great Schumann set in great digital sound.


----------



## Celloman

I have also listened to this today. In memoriam.


----------



## Bkeske

9/11 Never Forget

Solti Edition Vol. 6 - Chor und Orchesterwerke 1981 German release : Verdi - Missa Da Requiem. Wiener Philharmoniker

View attachment 159134


----------



## Flamme

A colour that demands attention - Red - the colour of love and passion and war. Fiery red, crimson, vermillion and madder all feature as artists, writers and musicians attempt to describe its essence. In today's programme Orhan Pamuk, Wassily Kandinsky and the composer Arthur Bliss delve into its depths.

There is the life-affirming red of Sylvia Plath's tulips that pulsate by her hospital bedside, while Derek Jarman and Claude McKay search for something more sexually alluring. The poet L.L. Barkat rolls Vermillion round her tongue in Love, Etc. (https://www.tweetspeakpoetry.com/book/love-etc-poems-of-love-laughter-longing-loss/) from T. S. Poetry Press (https://www.tweetspeakpoetry.com/book-series/all-books-ts-poetry-press/)

Communists and Martians vie for attention, transformed by the music of John Adams and Gustav Holst. And the blood red river flows through Hildegard de Bingen and Beth Orton, with Gabriel Jackson's piano duet Rhapsody in Red throbbing ominously. The poet Liz Berry sends her wearer of the red shoes dancing off into the sunset untamed, while Tom Waits sings of the lover alone in her red shoes waiting by the drugstore.

The 'red priest' himself Vivaldi marks the autumn, and the great fictional red-heads Anne of Green Gables and Uriah Heep are brought to life by the readers - the flame-haired Bettrys Jones and Tom Goodman-Hill.

Producer: Katy Hickman, another redhead








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zddw


----------



## Mark Dee

Any CD with a contribution from Fou Ts'Ong is worth a listen ... on this one he plays Debussy's 'Jardins sous la pluie'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part four for tonight.

_Mi-parti_ for orchestra (1975-76):










_Les Espaces du Sommeil_ [_Spaces of Sleep_] for baritone and orchestra [Text: Robert Desnos] (1975):
_Paganini Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1978):










_Novelette_ for orchestra (1978-79):










_Double Concerto_ for oboe, harp and chamber orchestra (1979-80):
_Grave_ - metamorphoses for cello and piano, arr. for cello and string orchestra (orig. and arr. 1981):


----------



## SanAntone

The Ernst Haefliger Edition - _Dicterliebe_ - *Schumann*


----------



## Bkeske

9/11 Never Forget

Solti Edition Vol. 6 - Chor und Orchesterwerke 1981 German release : Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem. Chicago Symphony

View attachment 159136


----------



## HenryPenfold

Seeing elgars ghost's Lutosławski posts, I couldn't resist!

Of all the CDs I have of Lutosławski's 'Concerto For Orchestra', this is the finest IMHO. And the sound quality is astonishing!


----------



## perempe

Eastern Myths & Legends: The Music of Prokofiev, Kodály & Bartók (Doráti)
Dances of Galánta, Dances of Marosszék, Two Romanian Dances


----------



## D Smith

Remembering 20 years ago. 
Brahms: A German Requiem. Sylvia McNair, Kurt Masur New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Enthusiast

Earlier ... the Beethoven septet from this...










And then (as a special treat):


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

*In memory of the many who lost their lives in that evil attack on the enlightened way of life, 20 years ago .............

Howard* *Skempton* (born 1947, British) - *Lento* (1990) - 13 minutes
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Mark Wigglesworth


----------



## Malx

In Memoriam

*Britten, War Requiem - Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Peter Pears (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone) & Simon Preston (organ), London Symphony Orchestra, Melos Ensemble, London Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Highgate School Choir & The Bach Choir, Benjamin Britten.*

One of those days the passing of which cannot go unmarked.


----------



## Bkeske

9/11 Never Forget

And in honor of those we and our allies lost afterwards.

Benjamin Britten - War Requiem. The London Symphony Orchestra, Melos Ensemble Of London, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Highgate School Boy's Choir, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Peter Pears, Galina Vishnevskaya. London Records 2LP box 1963

View attachment 159139


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean-Sebastien Bach
Variations Goldberg, BWV 988*









*Maria Tipo *


----------



## 13hm13

Franck: Symphonie; Roussel: Symphonie No. 3 [Leonard Bernstein]


----------



## 13hm13

EL-KHOURY: New York, Tears and Hope (2001-2005) / The Rivers Engulfed


----------



## perempe

Barenboim Conducts Elgar: The Five Pomp & Circumstance Marches
+The March of the Mogul Emperors from The Crown of India


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Tower: In Memory

Work length14:59


----------



## eljr

13hm13 said:


> EL-KHOURY: New York, Tears and Hope (2001-2005) / The Rivers Engulfed


Tell me about this recording, I have never heard of it.


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










El-Khoury: New York, Tears and Hope, Op. 65

Work length15:03


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony & Hamlet* Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Lorin Maazel on Decca









Archetypal Tchaikovsky here. This is certainly music of character.

I've always had problems with 'big' Tchaikovsky. Effective music, but it's all there on first hearing. I prefer music that reveals itself over several hearings.

Perfectly decent recording.


----------



## Itullian

Very good set. Excellent sound.


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Corigliano, J: One Sweet Morning

Work length26:34


----------



## Eramire156

*The Haydn Society 1951-1954 Recordings*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet no.25 in C major, op.20-2
String Quartet no.26 in G minor, op. 20-3
String Quartet no.27 in D major, op.20-4









The Schneider Quartet *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

Klemperer keeps this one moving. The recorded sound is very clear. It's nice to follow with the score and hear pretty much every part.


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Ewazen: A Hymn for the Lost and the Living

Work length8:53


----------



## Bkeske

Time to move on to something a bit more uplifting, with life, and hope…

Lorin Maazel conducts Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1, L'Arlesienne Suite No. 2, & Jeux D'Enfants. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1980

View attachment 159146


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Goodall, H: Eternal Light

Work length44:33


----------



## Rmathuln

*Carl Nielsen: 
Symphony No. 3 Op. 27 'Sinfonia espansiva'
Symphony No. 4 Op. 29 'The Inextinguishable'*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
John StorgÅrds, cond.

rec. 2013 (#3), 2014 (#4)










*Another case, like some Celi Beethoven a few days ago, where find great pleasure in recordings bashed, or at least downplayed, by Dave Hurwitz*


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Love Songs. Piano Quintet, Cypresses for String Quartet* Adriana Kucerova, Christoph Eschenbach; Thymos Quartet on AVIE








After listening to 'big' Tchaikovsky, this more intimate Dvorak is rather more to my taste.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


>


*
The whole thing?
*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)*
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, Leopold Simoneau

This year one of my long-term listening projects has been to listen to all the major works of Berlioz throughout the year. He is a composer that I run very hot and cold on and can't take in large quantities, but his music is always full of life and passion. This great work - one of my favorite Requiems - is probably my most treasured composition of his oeuvre. How I would love to see it live, preferably in a cathedral. It's a coin flip for favorite recording between this impassioned recording by Munch and Bernstein's equally committed rendition with a French orchestra and chorus.


----------



## eljr

A tribute to 911, never forget:










Aftermath | Ned Rorem (28:18)


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1973

View attachment 159148


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE TRANSMIGRATION OF SOULS
*John Adams*
New York Philharmonic
New York Choral Artists
Brooklyn Youth Chorus
Lorin Maazel - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## mparta

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Berlioz - Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)*
> Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, Leopold Simoneau
> 
> This year one of my long-term listening projects has been to listen to all the major works of Berlioz throughout the year. He is a composer that I run very hot and cold on and can't take in large quantities, but his music is always full of life and passion. This great work - one of my favorite Requiems - is probably my most treasured composition of his oeuvre. How I would love to see it live, preferably in a cathedral. It's a coin flip for favorite recording between this impassioned recording by Munch and Bernstein's equally committed rendition with a French orchestra and chorus.


I was fortunate to be in Amsterdam for the Concertgebouw orchestra with Pappano and Javier Camarena. My only time in that hall. Very good but I expected earth shattering and it wasn't quite.
But recording of that performance due out soon, we'll see how that works.
That Munch should be with Simoneau, I think, now that is earth shatteringly good singing.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berg - Chamber Concerto For Violin, Piano And Thirteen Wind Instruments / Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6 / Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4. BBC Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim piano, Saschko Gawriloff violin, & Halina Lukomska soprano. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 159151


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: Salut d'Amour & other Elgar favourites* Nigel Kennedy & Peter Pettinger on Chandos
















The final piece on this excellent disc is the late Sonata for Violin and Piano, and I'm not sure it's exactly a favourite (as the cover suggests) to the general public. It's certainly a serious work, and not at all 'salonesque' - which epiphet fits much of the other music on this disc.

Elgar may not be that important (outside Britain) to the advancement of music. But I find much of his music strongly appealing. 
Particularly when he reveals his more intimate side. He had a somewhat troubled personality which he often hid behind a country gentleman persona. OK he could write some all too Victorian music in his younger days!

Is this music very English? May be so - I've certainly heard many non Brits less than enthusiastic. In reality the music has strong German roots, and Elgar received earlier recognition in Germany than in Britain.


----------



## pmsummer

MOUNT ST. HELENS*
_Symphony No. 50, Op. 360_
CITY OF LIGHT**
_Symphony No. 22, Op. 236_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz - conductor*
Alan Hovhaness - conductor** 
_
Delos_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159152


*Leoš Janáček*

On an Overgrown Path, Series I
In the Mists
Sonata 1.X.1905
On an Overgrown Path, Series II

Zoltán Fejérvári, piano

2019


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Pärt, Magnificat for Mixed Chorus a cappella (1989)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

Wow.

i hear that oboist from the Mariinsky orchestra that I love.

Just the second disc tonight, the Prokofiev 2nd, Petruchka and the Scriabin concerto. The Scriabin is a nutty piece but just full of lovely things, I don't think it really sticks together, almost a pastiche but I can listen to it.

I also listed this under the pieces that have blown you away thread, the Petruchka. unbelievable, I don't know which is more miraculous, the music or that anybody can actually play it. I looked down and my fingers were bleeding just from listening


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Around the World: São Paulo, String Quartets Nos 6 & 12

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)


----------



## starthrower

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Conductor: Mariss Jansons


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 2 & Cello Sonata

Sol Gabetta (cello), Michaela Urzuladea (piano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Marc Albrecht


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Penderecki
Double Concerto
Bartłomiej Niziol (violin), Katarzyna Budnik (viola)
Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra
Penderecki*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 5 & 9

Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Concentus Musicus Wien and Harnoncourt.

Mozart-Symphonies 39,40,41.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture & Capriccio Italian

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra & University of Minnesota Brass Band, London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Maria Stuarda* fell foul of the censors when it was first performed and had a very chequered performance history until the _bel canto_ revival of the latter half of the twentieth century, since when it has beome one of Donizetti's most performed operas.

This live recording from La Scala in 1971 has at its heart two absolutely splendid performances in the Maria of Montserrat Caballé and the Elisabetta of Shirley Verrett. If the men (Ottavia Garaventa as Leicester, Raffaele Arie as Talbot and Giulio Fioravanti) are not quite in their class, they neverthelss acquite themselves very well. In any case this, of all Donizetti operas, is the woman's show.


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 "Symphony of a Thousand"

Antoni Wit - Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra










Elgar: Falstaff

Sir Andrew Davis - Roderick Williams, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Elgar: Violin Concerto

Vernon Handley - Nigel Kennedy, London Philharmonic Orchestra

Elgar: Introduction and Allegro

Vernon Handley - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Peter Manning, Alexander Cameron, Rusen Gunes, Russell Gilbert










Elgar: In the South

Sir Mark Elder - Hallé, Timothy Pooley


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...y11ImV8EeCF2oO80OgbRkcs9cXJ_d_u9off4W7cdASQKg








Recorded last month at the BBC Proms: Chineke! Orchestra. Britain's only majority Black and ethnically diverse orchestra with conductor Kalena Bovell and pianist Jeneba Kanneh-Mason in Florence Price's Piano Concerto and Coleridge-Taylor's Symphony.

Prom presented by Petroc Trelawny.

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - overture
Fela Sowande: African Suite
Florence Price: Piano Concerto in One Movement
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Symphony in A minor

Jeneba Kanneh-Mason (piano)
Chineke! Orchestra, Kalena Bovell (conductor)

The Chineke! Orchestra returned for its fourth visit to the Proms, celebrating diversity in composers as well as performers. Black British composer Samuel Coleridge-Taylor's overture to his popular cantata based on the tale of a Native American leader quotes the spiritual 'Nobody knows the trouble I've seen'. There were further meetings of African and European musical styles in Nigerian composer Fela Sowande's African Suite and the piano concerto by Florence Price, the first female African-American composer to win renown in America. By contrast, Coleridge-Taylor's Symphony, written as a 20-year-old student of Stanford at London's Royal College of Music, reveals the influence of his hero, Dvořák.


----------



## Malx

I dipped into a couple of excellent Dvorak discs I hadn't played for a while.

*Dvořák, Legends - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer.*

*Dvořák, Piano Quintet Op 81 - Andreas Haefliger, Takács Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Romantic Piano Fantasies on Sir Walter's Scott's Novels

Czerny: Romantic Fantasy No. 1 on Sir Walter Scott's 'Waverley', Op. 240
Czerny: Romantic Fantasy No. 2 on Sir Walter Scott's 'Guy Mannering', Op. 241
Czerny: Romantic Fantasy No. 3 on Sir Walter Scott's 'Ivanhoe', Op. 242
Czerny: Romantic Fantasy No. 4 on Sir Walter Scott's 'Rob Roy', Op. 243


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When I did my survey of recordings of Berlioz's _Les Nuits d'Eté_ a couple of months ago, I hadn't heard Von Stade's version, which was Ralph Moore's favourite in his excellent and more extensive survey on MusicWeb International. Had I done so, this version would definitely have joined the ranks of my favourites (Baker/Barbirolli, Steber/Mitropoulos and Hunt Lieberson/McGegan), if not quite ousting the Baker from the top spot.

As usual, Von Stade sings in excellent French and she is able to emabrace the melancholy and pain of the middle songs as well as the lightness and joy of the outer ones. Her lovely voice, with its signature flicker vibrato, is in excellent shape, easily encompassing the wide range of the songs (right down to a secure and resonant low F# on _linceul_ in _Sur les lagunes_ and radiantly beautiful on high.

The coupling of Debussy's _La Damoiselle élue_ is also lovely and all in all this is a winning disc.


----------



## Malx

An excellent alternative to Janet Baker's recording - maybe one notch down but definitely worth having (imo).

*Elgar, Sea Pictures - Linda Finnie, LPO, Bryden Thomson.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Walter Hendl


----------



## Malx

*Enescu, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Ad Libitum.*

I have had this disc for years but only recently have I spent some time with it - Enescu is a composer I feel I should get to know better.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6 (Vol. 2)

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159165


*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel*

The Year, 12 mood pieces

Lauma Skride, piano

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - The Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Glass: Symphony No. 5

Trinity Wall Street, Julian Wachner

Release Date: 11th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: OMM0143
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven*: _Missa Solemnis_
John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir
Charlotte Margiono, Catherine Robbin, William Kendall, Alastair Miles


----------



## Malx

Streamed a couple of string quartets this afternoon using Qobuz.

*Honegger, String Quartet No 3 - Ludwig Quartet.*
(in 'timpani' chamber music box set)

*Beethoven, String Quartet no 7, Op 59 no 1 - Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 53 'L'Impériale', 73 'La Chasse' & 79

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> _Enescu is a composer I feel I should get to know better._


Enescu is a composer I feel I should get to know at all - for over 20 years he's effortlessly flown under my radar but because of the advocacy on TC I'm gradually getting more inclined to actually doing something about it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> *Enescu, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Ad Libitum.*
> 
> I have had this disc for years but only recently have I spent some time with it - Enescu is a composer I feel I should get to know better.


YES!!! Enescu is outstanding composer. His mature works are out-of-this-world.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Sinfonie No. 59 "Feuersinfonie" ("Fire Symphony")

played by the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andrés Orozco-Strada


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony nº 66 (Hob. I:67) in F major

played by the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part five. Again this is a relatively brief session so I will repeat it before I move on to the final instalment sometime tomorrow.

Symphony no.3 (1981-83):










_Łańcuch I_ [_Chain I_] for fourteen performers (1983):










_Partita_ for violin and piano, arr. for violin and orchestra (orig. 1984 - arr. 1988): ***
_Interlude_ for orchestra (1989): ***
_Łańcuch II_ [_Chain II_] - dialogue for violin and orchestra (1984-85): ***

(*** Lutosławski's intention was for the three pieces above to be played in the order as shown)










_Łańcuch III_ [_Chain III_] for orchestra (1985):










_Mini Overture_ for brass quintet (1982):
_Fanfare for Louisville_ for winds and percussion (1986):
_Fanfare for the CUBE_ for brass quintet (1987):
_Fanfare for the Guildhall School of Music and Drama_ for orchestra (1989):
_Fanfare for the University of Lancaster_ for brass ensemble and side drum (1989):


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony nº81 (Hob. I:81) G major

played by the Academy of Ancient Music (?, no mention of the orchestra under the video) conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Haydn Symphony 79 (Hoboken 1/79) F major

played by the Academy of Ancient Music (?, no mention of the orchestra under the video) conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 19 in D major (Hob. 1/19)

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159169


*Ignaz Joseph Pleyel*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major for two clarinets and orchestra

Dieter Klöcker, clarinet
Sandra Arnold, clarinet

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim
Sebastian Tewinkel

2008


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 35 in B Major, Hob. I:35

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp Minor, Hob. I:45

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Eramire156

*Martinon and the CSO*

*Maurice Ravel
Rapsodie Espagnole
Mother Goose Suite 
Alborada del Gracioso
Introduction & Allegro









Jean Martinon
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vasily Petrenko on ONYX









This is a spectacularly good recording of Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony!


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: Vol. 1 of the complete Piano Trios* the Vienna Piano Trio on MDG









After big Tchaikovsky I'm back in my comfort zone with two Brahms Piano Trios: Opus 8 and Opus 87. Nice!


----------



## Rambler

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1* Dusseldorfer Symphoniker conducted by Adam Fischer on Avi Music









I've not listened to any Mahler recently, and its a joy to return to him. The first symphony is quite easy listening by Mahler's later standards, but is archetypal Mahler.

And this is a pretty good account.

This finishes my serious listening until October as I'm away in a few days time for two weeks hiking in England's south west - Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## eljr

Lang Lang at the Movies

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 19075951522
Label: Sony
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4*
_Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin - Heinz Rögner_


----------



## haziz

Sound recording quality is a bit subpar, even if the performance is fine. The recording, somehow, manages to sound a bit resonant and hollow at the same time.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159176


Lamento

Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel

2005


----------



## strawa

*R. Strauss*: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Zubin Mehta & Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

Magnificent!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest

Some astonishingly good playing on this recording.


----------



## Tempesta

...in glorious uncompressed audio on my phone for this week.


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Mediaeval Iberian Music from the Court of Alfonso X el Sabio*
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## Rogerx

Infinity- Voces 8

Arnalds: momentary
Sigurbjörnsson, T: Heyr himna smiður


----------



## Gothos

Disc 66

Mass in D Op.123 "Missa solemnis'

New Philharmonia Chorus
New Pilharmonia Orchestra/Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato

András Schiff (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## 13hm13

Stereo recording, 1956, EMI ...
Guido Cantelli, Philharmonia Orchestra - Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 In A Major
Several CD and high-rez digital releases, well as multiple LP releases.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30/Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe
Recorded: 1987-01-01
Recording Venue: 13-14 June 1970: Lukaskirche, Dresden, Saxony


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Mother Goose

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Ravel: Shéhérazade - Ouverture de féerie


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Missa brevis, etc.

Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman

Kodály: Este (Evening)
Kodály: Jézus és a kufárok
Kodály: Mátrai képek (Mátra pictures)


----------



## Rogerx

Leoncavallo: La Bohème

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello), Lucia Popp (Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Munich Radio Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Heinz Wallberg
Recorded: 11-22 November 1981
Recording Venue: Studio I des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Munich, Germany


----------



## Bourdon

*Lassus*

Motets & Chansons


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bernadette Greevy's name had been cropping up quite often in my reading, being praised as an excellent singer and a sad loss to the world of classical music. I thought I'd buy a CD and found this, second hand and very cheap.

I like her voice. very much, but I find the vibrato just a little too much after a while.


----------



## Malx

A nice gentle start to the day.

*Handel, Complete Violin Sonatas - Andrew Manze (violin), Richard Egarr (harpsichord).*


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Stereo recording, 1956, EMI ...
> Guido Cantelli, Philharmonia Orchestra - Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 In A Major
> Several CD and high-rez digital releases, well as multiple LP releases.
> 
> View attachment 159180


How's the sound quality on this?


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Inventionen & Sinfonien


----------



## elgar's ghost

Witold Lutosławski - various works part six of six for late morning and afternoon.

_Twenty Polish Christmas Carols_ [_Dwadzieścia kolęd_] for voice and piano, arr. for soprano, female choir and orchestra [Texts: anon. folk sources] (orig. 1946 - arr. 1984-89):










Piano Concerto (1988-89):










_Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Robert Desnos] (1989-90):










Symphony no.4 (1988-92):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was almost a complete unknown, though I once did take a look at Midir's _Faery Song_ as there was a possiblity of me singing the role in a production in Hereford (it didn't come to anything).

The music is rather lovely but it does meander a bit and is predominantly slow with little dramatic variety. It works well enough on record though.


----------



## Chilham

Fauré: La Bonne Chanson

Julius Drake - Ian Bostridge, Belcea Quartet, Leon Bosch










Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1

Nash Ensemble










Fauré: Nocturnes

David Jalbert










Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite

Thomas Zehetmair - Orchestre de chambre de Paris










Fauré: Requiem

Philippe Herreweghe - Collegium Vocale Gent, La Chapelle Royale


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 6

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Paganini: Introduction & Variations on 'Non piu mesta' from Rossini's 'La Cenerentola'
Paganini: Le Streghe, Op. 8, MS 19
Paganini: Sonata and Variations on a theme by Joseph Weigl, Op. 29
Paganini: Sonata con variazioni MS. 47


----------



## Faramundo

My only Spanish Renaissance CD, and it is so good. Your suggestions are welcome !!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> This was almost a complete unknown, though I once did take a look at Midir's _Faery Song_ as there was a possiblity of me singing the role in a production in Hereford (it didn't come to anything).
> 
> The music is rather lovely but it does meander a bit and is predominantly slow with little dramatic variety. It works well enough on record though.


I listened to this work once along time ago and I remember being bored stiff! But that says more about me than the work! I really ought to give it another go.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zl89
"Father of the Italian language": the writing of Dante Alighieri c. 1265 - 1321 has given us Beatrice - symbol of divine love, the visions of heaven, purgatory and hell set down in his Divine Comedy, a use of vernacular language and Tuscan dialect when most poetry was written in Latin and a three-line rhyme scheme or terza rima. Today's Words and Music features readings from his key works taken from a range of different translations (and some excerpts in Italian). These are set against music inspired by his words.

In 1849 Franz Liszt wrote "Dante has become for my mind and spirit what the column of clouds was for the children of Israel when it guided them through the desert," and he went on to compose a sonata and a symphony inspired by the Italian poet. In 1876 Tchaikovsky read the fifth canto of Dante's Hell and began his symphonic poem Francesca da Rimini, a noblewoman who falls in love with her husband's brother. Rachmaninov's operatic version of this story premiered in 1906. Soweto Kinch's The Legend of Mike Smith brings Dante's Inferno and the seven deadly sins into our modern world. The idea of "people being ferried across the river of death" in an exhibition of Egyptian art inspired the track Pyramid Song by Radiohead, which takes images from Dante's journey through heaven and hell.

Readers: Christine Kavanagh and Leighton Pugh.

Readings:

Boccaccio, Giovanni. Trattatello in laude di Dante.

Alighieri, Dante. Excerpts from Vita Nova. Translated by Andrew Frisardi. Evanston: Northwestern University Press, 2012. pp. 3, 4 and 20. English translation, introduction, and notes copyright © 2012 by Andrew Frisardi. Published 2012 by Northwestern University Press. All rights reserved.

Buonarotti, Michelangelo. Sonnets to Dante.

Alighieri, Dante. Excerpts from La Divina Commedia: Inferno, Purgatorio and Paradiso, in translations by The Rev. Henry Francis Cary, Barbara Reynolds and Allen Mandelbaum, and adaptations by Sandow Birk and Marcus Saunders (Dante's Inferno) and B (after Dante) by Ned Denny.

On Free Thinking, September 14th Rana Mitter's guests discussing the inspiration of Dante include art historian Martin Kemp - author of Visions of Heaven, and New Generation Thinker Julia Hartley from the University of Warwick.
You can also find an exploration of Dante's language in the Divine Comedy hearing from scholars Prue Shaw and Nick Havely, poet Sean O'Brien and writer Kevin Jackson in the Free Thinking playlist called Landmarks of Culture.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I listened to this work once along time ago and I remember being bored stiff! But that says more about me than the work! I really ought to give it another go.


I thought it rather beautiful, but, as I said, it lacks dramatic vitality, rather like Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet*, which I would however rate the superior work. Still, I'm sure I'll listen to it again. There is much to enjoy.

Strange to think that this opera still holds the record for the most consecutive performances of any opera - 216 at its first London run, followed by a further 160 at its revival. Maybe the combination of lush, melodic music and a legendary tale of faeries was just what post WWI audiences needed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Symphony No. 4, Chamber Symphony & Nuages d'automne sur les forêts

Christoph Renz (flute), Roberto Baltar (oboe), Mirjam Budday (cor anglais), Ulf-Guido Schäfer (clarinet), Malte Refardt (bassoon), Daniel Adam (horn), Fabian Neuhaus (trumpet), Kathrin Rabus (violin), Anna Lewis (viola), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Jürgen Normann (double bass), Markus Becker (piano)

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Peter Ruzicka


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I thought it rather beautiful, but, as I said, it lacks dramatic vitality, rather like Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet*, which I would however rate the superior work. Still, I'm sure I'll listen to it again. There is much to enjoy.
> 
> Strange to think that this opera still holds the record for the most consecutive performances of any opera - 216 at its first London run, followed by a further 160 at its revival. Maybe the combination of lush, melodic music and a legendary tale of faeries was just what post WWI audiences needed.


Interesting comment about A Village Romeo and Juliet, I shall take the approach I take to that, to this.

I was unaware about the background information to this opera - as I said, says more about me than the work!


----------



## Malx

A rare excursion into the world of Haydn Masses, having the full set of Hickox discs I should visit more frequently.

*Haydn, Mass in D minor 'Nelsonmesse' - Susan Gritton (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.*


----------



## mparta

Last evening the first disc, which is Bach and Brahms choral prelude transcriptions by Busoni

Underwhelming. There are multiple Hyperion discs dedicated to golden age piano transcriptions of Bach, and even when the playing is very good, there is a "foreignness" if that's a word to the concept and its execution that never really had me going back to the recordings.

I actually had some trouble following what he was doing with the Brahms pieces

The second disc has a transcription of the Four Serious Songs, a Reger piece, Nachtlied, and to top it off, Feldman Palais de Mari, I can't imagine anything aesthetically farther from any of the predecessors on the disc so we'll see how that goes.

I heard Levit play the Shostakovich Preludes and Fuges and it was mind boggling and really a great experience. I am not impressed with his pianism in the context of the requirements for Busoni transcriptions? I'm sure this will require more hearings, but that's what I have on a first listening.

Never heard his Beethoven complete sonata set, do have his Variations disc which will have to have another spin and probably his Beethoven late sonatas, don't think I've heard his Bach partitas.

Certainly a very big presence now, and a new recording of the Shostakovich with the Stevenson DSCH piece (whatever it is, not familiar with it) now out

All a good thing, keeps the mind engaged with someone who clearly is not just a pretty face (or slinky dress, which is a friendly tease on Yuja Wang, who is a magnificent musician and pianist).


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> A rare excursion into the world of Haydn Masses, having the full set of Hickox discs I should visit more frequently.
> 
> *Haydn, Mass in D minor 'Nelsonmesse' - Susan Gritton (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.*


I have most of the series and likewise decided I should invest, started with Theresien Mass. Even when I found moments that held me, they were few and far between and I found the whole uninteresting, sometimes dull.
Not everything is for everyone.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 1

Philippe Bernold (flute), Olivier Doise (oboe), Herve Joulain (horn), Laurent Lefevre (bassoon), Ronald van Spaendonck (clarinet), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Poulenc: Flute Sonata, Op. 164
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, Op. 185
Poulenc: Sextet for piano and wind quintet, Op. 100
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Poulenc: Villanelle for piccolo (pipe) and piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

Faramundo said:


> My only Spanish Renaissance CD, and it is so good. Your suggestions are welcome !!


If you want to explore Victoria further, this is a nice set, though Michael Noone tends toward coolness over passion, so I'd recommend listening to sound clips to see if his style floats your boat. The Tallis Scholars also have a well-done recording of Alonso Lobo, and I like their Victoria Requiem also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Charles Neidich


----------



## eljr

Approaching Autumn

Jonah Kim (cello), Robert Koenig (piano)

Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: DE3585
Label: Delos
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday -

*Penderecki
Hymne an den heiligen Daniel
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Wit*


----------



## fbjim

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Berlioz - Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)*
> Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, Leopold Simoneau
> 
> This year one of my long-term listening projects has been to listen to all the major works of Berlioz throughout the year. He is a composer that I run very hot and cold on and can't take in large quantities, but his music is always full of life and passion. This great work - one of my favorite Requiems - is probably my most treasured composition of his oeuvre. How I would love to see it live, preferably in a cathedral. It's a coin flip for favorite recording between this impassioned recording by Munch and Bernstein's equally committed rendition with a French orchestra and chorus.


Bernstein has the best Lacrimosa but Simoneau in the Sanctus on this recording has ruined every other Sanctus for me. It's too good.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Faramundo

Manxfeeder said:


> If you want to explore Victoria further, this is a nice set, though Michael Noone tends toward coolness over passion, so I'd recommend listening to sound clips to see if his style floats your boat. The Tallis Scholars also have a well-done recording of Alonso Lobo, and I like their Victoria Requiem also.
> 
> I had forgotten about Lobo, I have this one, quite good too. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Malx

This is a disc I've highlighted before - for me it is a great alternative to the traditional style of recording these trios from the likes of the Beaux Arts Trio. I hasten to add there is nothing wrong with the traditional style but a wee bit of variety is never a bad thing in my book.

*Haydn, Piano Trios Op 75 Nos 1 & 2 - Trio Goya (Kati Debretzeni, violin / Sebastian Comberti, cello / Maggie Cole, fortepiano).*


----------



## eljr

Haydn 2032, Vol. 10: Les heures du jour

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Release Date: 9th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA686
Label: Alpha
Length: 78 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in some time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday -

*Vasks
Oboe Concerto
Albrecht Mayer, oboe
Latvian National SO
Andris Poga*


----------



## Enthusiast

I've not had a lot of time for music over the last couple of days and even less for posting about it. _*Yesterday *_I did get to hear:

The Chiaroscuro Quartet playing Schubert's 13th quartet (D 804 - "Rosamunde") and Mozart's K 465 ("Dissonance")










----

Schubert's 15th quartet (D 997), the 10th (D 87) and 12th (D 703 - single movement) played by the ABQ


----------



## Enthusiast

And earlier _*today*_ I was with Bach


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Trumpet Voluntary

played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Malx

This disc landed on the hall mat today deposited there by one of Royal Mails finest (I have to say that as my next door neighbour is my postman).

*Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

Wow - this is a super performance, in great sound - so good I played it twice.


----------



## mparta

fbjim said:


> Bernstein has the best Lacrimosa but Simoneau in the Sanctus on this recording has ruined every other Sanctus for me. It's too good.


He'll do that for more than just the Requiem. when I was young, my first Cosi was the HvK/schwarzkopf/Simoneau and I did love it, but I now see its deficiencies and in general favor other performances, especially Jacobs, which has been mentioned here in other contexts.

But....... Simoneau--- no one touches him, his Aura Amorosa is just the bee's knees and there is no tenor to match it. Much less his singing in ensembles.


----------



## pmsummer

PRAETORIUS
_Magnificat per omnes versus super ut re mi fa sol la (For Six Parts) 
Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir (For Four Parts) 
Der Tag vertreibt die finster Nacht (For Four Parts) 
Venite exultemus Domino (For Nine Parts) 
Maria Magdalena (For Four Parts) 
Peccavi fateor (For Six Parts) 
Der CXVI Psalm Davids (For 5 Instruments And 5 Voices) _
*Michael Praetorius*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director
_
Sony - Vivarte_


----------



## 13hm13

Guido Cantelli - Fiery Angel of the Podium - EMI/Warner Box Set, 9 CDs

This has the 1956 stereo LvB symph 7.









Some of the 1955 selections are also in stereo. Sample the selections and judge the sonics here:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8005198--guido-cantelli-fiery-angel-of-the-podium


----------



## Mark Dee

This is quickly becoming a favourite...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Midsummer Night's Dream incidental music, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## 6Strings

I've been enjoying this fine LP set today.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159196


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus

Klára Würtz, piano

2011


----------



## Guest

Listened to Mozart PC 17 again, in the Brendel/Mackerras recording on Philips.

Nicely done, but not as vivid as the Brautigam/Wallen recording that made such a huge impression. Brendel is very fine, but I was a little disappointed that Mackerras' handling of the orchestra wasn't as historically informed as I expected it to be.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Francesca Dego (violin), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington, Francesca Leonardi (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20234
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*


----------



## Enthusiast

6Strings said:


> I've been enjoying this fine LP set today.


That picture rakes me back! I got rid of my LPs decades ago but some I can remember - their touch, their look, their smell. The performances also are my favourites but I just have CDs now.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 4th symphony (1874 version - Nowak)
Münchner Philharmoniker - Kurt Wöss
live - sept. 20th 1975 => first performance of this version


----------



## 6Strings

Superb all-around.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159199


*Édouard Lalo*

Violin Concerto in F major
Fantaisie Norvégienne
Symphonie espagnole

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, violin
Granada City Orchestra
Kees Bakels, conductor

2009


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy*: _Le martyre de Saint Sébastien_, L. 124
Leonard Bernstein (sung in French, acted in English)










Following the acts of the original play, each section is called a 'mansion'. The narrator sets the scene at the beginning of each section.

La Cour de Lys (The Court of Lilies)
La Chambre Magique (The Magic Chamber)
Le Concile des Faux Dieux (The Council of the False Gods)
Le Laurier Blessé (The Wounded Laurel)
Le Paradis (Paradise)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 9*

"This is the procession of evil spirits, a desecrated sacred relic. There is something devilish in it." I don't know what Scriabin was hearing, but it's not_ that _bad.


----------



## 13hm13

Was recently re-issued... in digital ... sample here:






1982 Recording.

A. Rubinstein - The USSR Ministry Of Culture Symphony Orchestra , Conductor Fuat Mansurov - Symphony No. 2 "Ocean"


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918) - _*La Mer*_ (1903/05, revised 1908) - _24 minutes 32 seconds
_Orchestre National De L'ORTF, Jean Martinon. EMI.

This is a glorious performance. I have been to many performances of this work in London, but not for a few years. The last time was conducted by Esa Pekka-Salanon and the time before that Pierre Boulez.

There are many excellent recordings of this important work, we are very lucky ......


----------



## 6Strings

I would prefer to have both books of the Paganini Variations on one disc, but this is still very good.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.7 in F major, op.59 no.1

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Adagio from String Quartet no.12 in B flat major, K.172









Mari Iwamoto String Quartet*


----------



## eljr

Passion: Officium Hebdomadae Sanctae

Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall, Capella Reial de Cata

Release Date: 14th May 2021
Catalogue No: AVSA9943
Label: Alia Vox

I only have time to listen to a small piece of this 3 SACD set.

Victoria: Dominica in ramis palmarum

Work length24:12


----------



## Neo Romanza

Listening to this entire recording (again):


----------



## 6Strings

This is one of my favorite recordings. His transcription and performance of Bach's Partita BWV 830 (keyboard) defies belief!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - The Complete Recordings [Disc 1]*










Make no mistake, this is a masterful score. Howard Shore did a remarkable job composing these works. I haven't heard his _Hobbit_ trilogy scores yet (they're still in their plastic wrap) as I seem to not be able to move past _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Bkeske

Paul Kletzki conducts Mahler #1. The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel reissue, late 70's, originally 1962

View attachment 159205


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Lacrimosa
Magnificat
Kanon
Jadwiga Gadulanka (soprano), Wiéslaw Ochman (tenor), Peter Lagger (bass)
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Polish Radio Chorus Of Krakow, Krakow Philharmonic Chorus, Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra
Penderecki*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Brahms - Serenade In A Major, Op. 16. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 159207


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

Orlando De Lassus
-Mass 'Tous les regretz'
-Motets


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Fantasia for piano, chorus & orchestra

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo Yo Ma (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker

Watching last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Complete Wind Concertos Vol. 1

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner

Haydn, M: Concertino for Clarinet in A (from Serenade MH 68)
Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53)
Haydn, M: Concertino for Trombone (from Serenade MH 68)
Haydn, M: Flute Concerto in D, MH 105
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn, M: Trumpet Concerto in D major, MH 104


----------



## 13hm13

Hurwitz noted this 1976 recording in his his recent vlog on best Shost 8s.

Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester, Kurt Sanderling - Symphony No. 8









I must say that like other East German recordings of the 1970s (Kegel, et. al), the sonics are outstanding. You would not expect that from a communist-era economy .... unless what we were taught in school was political BS


----------



## Bkeske

Eero Bister conducts Klami - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra & Sea Pictures. Kouvola City Orchestra, Ilkka Talvi violin. Finlandia 1983, Finland release

View attachment 159209


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 6

Hausmusik London


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1

Prussian Sonatas Wq 48
-Sonata in F major
-Sonata in B flat major
-Sonata in E major
-Sonata in C minor
-Sonata in D major
-Sonata in A major

Minuet Wq 111

Miscellaneous Piano Pieces Wq 112

Ana-Marija Markovina piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Concerto No. 2 for Cello and String Orchestra, "Klatbutne / Presence"
Sol Gabetta (violoncello)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Candida Thompson*










A hugely satisfying work. Utterly gorgeous. A must for all Vasks fan I'd say.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Müller-Schott plays Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Gothos

Disc 4

1-10. Pastoral "Lie strewn the white flocks'

Sybil Michelow mezzo-soprano
Norman Knight flute & piccolo
Bruckner-Mahler Choir of London
London Chamber Orchestra/Wyn Morris

11-17. A Knot of Riddles

John Shirley Quirke baritone
Members of the London Chamber Orchestra/Wyn Morris

18-20. Music for Strings

London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Merl

Just about to play this one for the trip into work. Honegger SQ3. Let's see if it trumps the Ludwig recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque

Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## Marinera

François Couperin - Leçons de Ténèbres.

Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre box set, disk 8


----------



## Rogerx

Boito: Mefistofele

Cesare Siepi (Mefistofele), Mario Del Monaco (Faust), Renata Tebaldi (Marguerite), Floriana Cavalli (Eleni), Lucia Danieli (Martha/Pantalis), Piero de Palma (Wagner/Nereo)

Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Tullio Serafin


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók* (1881-1945) - *String Quartet No, 4* in C major, (1928). - _23 minutes
_Vegh Quartet (recorded 1954) Label: Praga Digitals

Vegh Quartet deliver some of my favourite performances of Bartók's string quartets.

This Praga Digitals release has some issues concerning 'genuine stereo' since they must have been originally recorded in mono, but the sound is very good indeed and the performances are excellent.

I find that when I want to listen to these quartets, it's this 2 CD set that often gets taken down from the shelf.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra. Part one for late morning and afternoon.

_Kullervo_ - symphonic suite for soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1891-92):








***

(*** Performers on this disc: Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (ms.), Jorma Hynninen (bar.), State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Helsinki University Male Choir and the Helsinki PO conducted by Paavo Berglund)

_Karelia: Scenic Music for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ for two male folk singers, baritone and orchestra WoO, partly reconstructed by Kalevi Aho in 1997 [Texts: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_/Swedish folk text (1893):










_Karelia Suite_ op.11 - three pieces for orchestra arr. from _Karelia: Scenic Music for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri_ WoO (orig. and arr. 1893):










_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):
_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem for orchestra op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895):


----------



## SanAntone

*Mompou* - _Piano Music_ Vol. 2: Preludes; Suburbis; Dialogues I; Cants Mágics; Chanson de berceau; Fetes Lointaines

Jordi Maso (piano)


----------



## Marinera

Officium. The Hilliard Ensemble and Jan Garbarek.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 5

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Paganini: La Primavera, sonata for violin & orchestra in A major
Paganini: Maestosa sonata sentimentale


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

First time listening to these compositions and composer.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Der bussende Sunder" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in G, Hob.XV:15 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #33 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - Romantic Arias

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, Marco Armiliato

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Nature immense, impénétrable et fière
Bizet: La fleur que tu m'avais jetée (from Carmen)
Flotow: Ach, so fromm (from Martha)
Gounod: Quel trouble inconnu me pénètre… Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)
Massenet: Je suis seul, seul enfin... Ah fuyez douce image (from Manon)
Massenet: Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Puccini: Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Puccini: E lucevan le stelle (from Tosca)
Puccini: La Bohème: Act 1
Verdi: Ella mi fu rapita! (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Wagner: Morgenlich leuchtend im rosigen Schein 'Prize Song' (from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg)
Weber: Nein! länger trag' ich nicht die Qualen…Durch die Wälder (from Der Freischütz)


----------



## Marinera

Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God. Christopher Page, Gothic Voices.


----------



## Malx

*Kancheli, Symphonies Nos 1 & 5 - Helsinki PO, James DePreist.*


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God. Christopher Page, Gothic Voices.
> 
> View attachment 159216


I will listen to this recording later this day


----------



## Bourdon

*Hildegard von Bingen*

Not quite the same recording as the Gothic Voices ( wich I have also) but my first von Bingen recording wich I bought many years ago as a LP.
When the CD's were available this was one of my first to replace the LP with all it's imperfections.
Listening to this recording without any distortion is very beneficial for this kind of music.


----------



## Dimace

*Gerlint* is an excellent pianist from Eichwalde. Very consistant performer to all kinds of classical piano but especially in the romantic and meta-romantic period. She has never disappointed her audience and this CD shows us why.* Excellent Ravel,* but, this is more important to me, *excellent Liszt.* Her Felix (I'm not expert here) is also very good, or, at least sounds like this. Her Prokovief sonata is also good. (I also can't write something more here except that it sounds good)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet

Modigliani Quartet, Sabine Meyer (clarinet), Bruno Schneider (horn), Dag Jensen (bassoon), Knut Erik Sundquist (double bass)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*C PH E Bach*

Concerto's Wq 43,6-43,5 & 43,1


----------



## Rogerx

Veracini: Overtures & Concerto, Vol. 2

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo

Veracini: Overture No. 1 in B flat major
Veracini: Overture No. 3 in B flat major
Veracini: Sonata in C major, Op. 1 No. 5
Veracini: Sonata prima in G minor Op. 1 No. 1
Veracini: Violin Concerto in D


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159218


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Bassoon Concerto in B flat

*Gioachino Rossini*
Bassoon Concerto

*Conradin Kreutzer*
Fantasie for Bassoon and Orchestra

*Bernhard Henrik Crusell*
Bassoon Concertino in B flat

Karen Geoghegan, bassoon
BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda, conductor

2010


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> *Hildegard von Bingen*
> 
> Not quite the same recording as the Gothic Voices ( wich I have also) but my first von Bingen recording wich I bought many years ago as a LP.
> When the CD's were available this was one of my first to replace the LP with all it's imperfections.
> Listening to this recording without any distortion is very beneficial for this kind of music.


 A very nice disc. I don't have it, but I listened to it elsewhere, as well as their other Hildegard von Bigen albums. Sadly, I missed out on Sequentia's Hildegard Von Bingen book/box set edition. The prices of the few copies that are still on the market are horrifyingly high. Hoping the set is going to be re-issued in future.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: String Quartets Dedicated To Joseph Haydn

Cuarteto Casals (string quartet)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: HMM902654
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 83 minutes


----------



## Marinera

Satie & compagnie. Anne Queffélec.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> A very nice disc. I don't have it, but I listened to it elsewhere, as well as their other Hildegard von Bigen albums. Sadly, I missed out on Sequentia's Hildegard Von Bingen book/box set edition. The prices of the few copies that are still on the market are horrifyingly high. Hoping the set is going to be re-issued in future.


I just looked on a Dutch site and there it was for 109 euros. I called but it was not in stock, which means in this case,unfortunately no longer available,really a pity. FNAC asks 1800 euros, for the enthusiast.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - The Complete Recordings [Disc 2]*


----------



## Chilham

Janáček: Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba

Tomáš Netopil - Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Janáček: Cunning Little Vixen Suite

Jiří Bělohlávek - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

Jiří Bělohlávek - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Janáček: Symphonic Suite from Jenůfa

Tomáš Netopil - Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Janáček: On an Overgrown Path & In the Mists (Arr. for String Quartet)

Czech Philharmonic Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Scott Joplin*

I'm in the mood for ragtime and Joshua Rifkin happens to be a very good performer


----------



## Enthusiast

Nearly 4 hours long - I took 5 with breaks - and just one long stream of lovely music.


----------



## Rogerx

Summer Evening: Works by Kodaly and Suk

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Kodály: Hungarian Rondo for Cello and Piano
Kodály: Summer Evening
Suk: Serenade for String Orchestra in E flat, Op. 6


----------



## Malx

*MacCunn, Land of the Mountain and the Flood etc - Janice Watson (Jeanie), Lisa Milne (Effie), Jamie MacDougall (Staunton), Peter Sidhom (Deans), Stephen Gadd (Dumbiedykes), Graeme Danby (Constable), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Scottish Opera Chorus, Martyn Brabbins*

Another disc that I don't give enough play time.


----------



## Guest

First movement of David Diamond Symphony No 3. Surprisingly convulsive.










That was my listening quota for the day, seems like this will be interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Simone Young conducts this first version sympathetically with good recorded sound. The nice thing about Bruckner is, if you get tired of one symphony, there's always another version of it around the corner.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday -

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 4, "To the Memory of Michelangelo"
Tbilisi SO
Kakhidze*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* 'American'
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## Marinera

Schubert - Schwanengesang. Werner Güra, Philip Mayers (pianoforte)


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I just looked on a Dutch site and there it was for 109 euros. I called but it was not in stock, which means in this case,unfortunately no longer available,really a pity. FNAC asks 1800 euros, for the enthusiast.


Scary..........................


----------



## Knorf

*Karel Husa*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3
Fine Arts Quartet

These are really terrific quartets, No. 3 in particular, for which Husa was awarded the Pulitzer Prize in 1969 (people often incorrectly state that Husa won the PP for _Music for Prague 1968_, but that is false.) Anyway, these great quartets are overdue for a new champion.


----------



## eljr

Echoes of Life

Alice Sara Ott (piano)

Release Date: 6th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: 4860474
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## eljr

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek

Release Date: 31st Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4834080
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 40 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
31st August 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018

The Times Records of the Year
2018
Also Recommended
Building a Library
June 2019
Also Recommended


----------



## Neo Romanza

An intergalactic program of my own creation:

*Holst: The Planets*

-Intermission-

*Ligeti: Atmosphères
Penderecki: Kosmogonia
Langgaard: Sfærernes Musik ("Music of the Spheres")*

From these recordings:


----------



## Enthusiast

There is such a huge contrast between a Handel opera and these, Bach church cantatas.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
> 
> Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek
> 
> Release Date: 31st Aug 2018
> Catalogue No: 4834080
> Label: Decca
> Length: 1 hour 40 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 31st August 2018
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2018
> 
> The Times Records of the Year
> 2018
> Also Recommended
> Building a Library
> June 2019
> Also Recommended


That's about an hour longer than the Glagolitic Mass recording that I have.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

For those who like Tchaikovsky leaning more toward the stoic than the histrionic.


----------



## Guest

Very nice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part two for the rest of today.

_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns and strings op.15 [Text: Abraham Viktor Rydberg] (1894):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (1894):










_Lemminkäinen Suite_ for orchestra op.22 (1893-95 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):










_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_A Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra op.31 no.1, from _Three Songs for Chorus_ op.31 [Text: Yrjö Weijola] (1895):










_Tiera_ for brass and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the historical play _Kuningas Kristian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27b (1898):
_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, arrangement of a piece from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1900):


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Handel: Israel in Egypt
> 
> Andrew Parrott
> 
> Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Taverner Choir & Players


This is fabulous singing


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: A London Symphony
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

This wonderful performance is the one that really unlocked this symphony for me.


----------



## starthrower

This work seems to be a favorite here but it's my most neglected Mahler piece despite the fact that I ended up with 4 or 5 versions in box sets.


----------



## Itullian

Jarvi, Sibelius, BIS, outstanding


----------



## Mark Dee

Back to 1954 and the NBC Orchestra ... vinyl RIP from archive.org


----------



## eljr

Chère Nuit: French Songs

Louise Alder (soprano), Joseph Middleton (piano)

Release Date: 2nd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN20222
Label: Chandos
Length: 80 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> That's about an hour longer than the Glagolitic Mass recording that I have.


Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

Work length41:34

Janáček: Sinfonietta

Work length22:47

Janáček: Taras Bulba

Work length22:54

Janáček: The Fiddler's Child

Work length12:54


----------



## eljr

Never posted this from yesterday afternoon.










The Most Relaxing Vivaldi Album In The World... Ever!

Monica Huggett (violin), Nicholas Kraemer (organ), Nicholas Kraemer (harpsichord), Wim Ten Have (viola d amore), Anthony Bailes (lute), Jacques Francis Manzone (violin), Maud Tortelier (cello), Paul Tortelier (cello), Sir Philip Ledger (harpsichord), Daniel Arrignon (oboe), Maurice André (trumpet),...

Release Date: 19th May 2009
Catalogue No: 3533545
Label: EMI
Length: 2 hours 32 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_London PO - Jurowski_


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin*


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Trumpet Voluntary

played by Philip Levy (trumpet) and Stephen Mann (organ)






This is a trumpet voluntary which lets enough time for my grandfather to lead me from the church portal to the wedding altar (about 15 meters, I would estimate). No laughing, please, my grandfather is really a very old man and can only walk very slowly and on crutches.


----------



## eljr

Glass & Stravinsky: Violin Concertos

David Nebel (violin), London Symphony Orchestra, Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 1st May 2020
Catalogue No: 19075882982
Label: Sony
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Paulus*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Musicaterina said:


> This is a trumpet voluntary which lets enough time for my grandfather to lead me from the church portal to the wedding altar (about 15 meters, I would estimate). No laughing, please, my grandfather is really a very old man and can only walk very slowly and on crutches.


Laughing? Heavens, no. You are so blessed to have your grandfather at your wedding.


----------



## Knorf

*Lee Hyla*: Concerto for Bass Clarinet and Orchestra, Violin Concerto, _Trans_ for orchestra
Tim Smith, bass clarinet
Laura Frautschi, violin
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

I identified this disc in my collection as one I've had for years but don't remember ever having listened to. I've now corrected that unusual oversight.

If I'm honest, I'm not sure the bass clarinet is a great instrument for a concerto soloist (although I like Elliott Carter's Bass Clarinet Concerto.) Lee Hyla's is a bold, colorful, and highly imaginative work; I'm just not sure the degree to which it's being fun and engaging to listen to has much to do with it's being a bass clarinet concerto.

I have no such issues with the Violin Concerto. It is wholly convincing, brilliantly realized, and always distinctive, as is _Trans_, which was an Orpheus Chamber Orchestra commission.

In short, here's yet another composer whose music by all rights should be much more widely appreciated, but isn't for reasons having absolutely nothing to do with the quality and imagination of the actual music.


----------



## Musicaterina

Manxfeeder said:


> Laughing? Heavens, no. You are so blessed to have your grandfather at your wedding.


Thank you. I'm 44 years old, and at this age it is really a gift of god.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Edgard Varèse *(1883-1965)

1) _*Tuning Up*_ (sketched 1946; completed by Chou Wen-chung, 1998) - _5 minutes 6 seconds
_
2) _*Nocturnal*_ for soprano, male choir & orchestra (1961 revised 1968 by Chou Wen-chung) - _10 minutes 37 seconds

__Intermission

_3) _*Amériques *_for large orchestra, original version (1918-1921) - _24 minutes 47 seconds
_
Royal Concertgebouw, Ricardo Chailly, Sarah Leonard (soprano), Men of the Prague Philharmonic Choir. Label: Decca.


----------



## Chilham

Bourdon said:


> This is fabulous singing


One of my favourite oratorios, and my favourite Handel oratorio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Bruckner's first thoughts on the 8th are sensitively and intelligently conducted. I was weaned on Tintner's recording, so the first version sounds normal to me.


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> One of my favourite oratorios, and my favourite Handel oratorio.


This is another recording I like very much ,Parrott is really excellent here,again great singing and a fine recording too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Eine Alpensinfonie op.64
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestre 
Zubin Mehta

Metamorphosen
Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Musicaterina

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Eine Alpensinfonie op.64
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestre
> Zubin Mehta
> 
> Metamorphosen
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Christoph von Dohnányi


Is there a heckelphone in this recording? As far as I know, Strauss has prescribed a heckelphone for the Alpensinfonie.


----------



## Bourdon

Musicaterina said:


> Is there a heckelphone in this recording? As far as I know, Strauss has prescribed a heckelphone for the Alpensinfonie.


I found this:










It is said that if a suitable heckelphone player was not available, Strauss, when he conducted, would substitute a bass oboe, or simply omit the part.

About this recording,I have no information.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8*
_Borodin Quartet_


----------



## eljr

Summertime

Isata Kanneh-Mason (piano)

Release Date: 9th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: 4851663
Label: Decca
Length: 62 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choice
July 2021


----------



## starthrower

Choeur et Orchestre de la Fondation Gulbenkian, Michel Corboz

I've been exploring some of Honegger's vocal works and I discovered these two beautiful pieces. I didn't really take to Abravanel's recording of Judith but I'm enjoying these Corboz recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Motets*

This is Fasolis' gift to Palestrina. He is not afraid to put expression (at least a little) into these pieces.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159232


*Gaetano Donizetti*

Lucia di Lammermoor

The Hanover Band
Sir Charles Mackerras

1998, reissued 2016


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_Mutter - Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Violin Concerto, "Tālā gaisma"
Gidon Kremer, violin
Kremerata Baltica*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
String Quartet No. 3
Spīķeru String Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Symphony No. 4 for strings & brass
The Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Yekaterinenburg
Andrej Borejko*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Orpheus
Philharmonia
Salonen*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (alto), Horst Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Sinfonia concertante & Concerto for two pianos

Håvard Gimse (piano) & Vebjørn Anvik (piano), Lars Anders Tomter (viola) & Iona Brown (violin / conductor)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

It's been quite a fun night!









*George Gershwin*

Rhapsody in Blue
An American in Paris
Piano Concerto in F

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn (piano and conductor)









*Beethoven*

The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*William Bolcom* - _Piano Rags_
Spencer Myer


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*

From this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Michael Collins (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work for the night:

*Penderecki
The Dream of Jacob
Royal Stockholm PO
Penderecki*


----------



## Rogerx

Trains of Thought

Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan Lande (piano), Liang Wang (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)

Cuong: Trains of Thought
Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Rossini: Semiramide
Shostakovich: A Spin Through Moscow (from the operetta Moscow, Cheryomushki)
Shostakovich: Moscow-Cheryomushki, Op. 105
Shostakovich: Romance (from The Gadfly)
Shostakovich: The Gadfly - Concert Suite, Op. 97a


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 & Missa solemnis (Live)

Helen Donath (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Horst Rüdiger Laubenthal (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 & Missa solemnis (Live)
> 
> Helen Donath (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Horst Rüdiger Laubenthal (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone)
> 
> Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


Do you know when this live performance took place?


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary n.5 op.VI (the famous trumpet voluntary), without repetitions and played with two trumpets

played by Mauro Marcaccio and Sandro Pennacchini (trumpets) and Aurelio Iacolenna (organ)






At our wedding it will be played on a trumpet (my father), a trombone (my uncle) and organ (the organist of the church) with repetitions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part three for morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-99 - rev. 1900):
Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):










_Snöfrid_ - improvisation for speaker, mixed choir and orchestra op.29 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):
_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19 [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):










Incidental music for the Arvid Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] for soprano, baritone and orchestra WoO (1903):










_Cassazione_ for orchestra op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):










Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-04 - rev. 1905):


----------



## Malx

A selection of concertos from a couple of classic Mozart concerto discs.

*Mozart, Violin Concertos Nos 2 & 5 - Arthur Grumiaux, LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Mozart, Horn Concertos Nos 3 & 4 - Dennis Brain, Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dame Janet Baker was a great believer in opera in the vernacular and in fact, apart from when the Royal Opera House took their production of *La Clemenza di Tito* to Milan, confined her operatic career to the UK, many of her roles being sung in English. I usually prefer opera in the original language, but, for a performance as fine as this, I'm more than willing to make an exception. For me Baker is the finest Maria on disc and brings a Callas-like intensity and specificity to the role. The confontation scene is absolutely thrilling, but Baker is also inifinitely touching in the final scenes. Mackerras is also a much more positive presence than Perlea on the Caballé studio set and the one from La Scala.

This 1973 performance is not in as good sound as the officially released one from 1982, which was first issued by EMI and then on Chandos. However I marginally prefer this earlier set for the Elisabeth of Pauline Tinsley and because Baker is in fresher voice.

There is a review of this set on my blog https://tsaraslondon.com/2020/11/20/janet-baker-as-maria-stuarda/


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Do you know when this live performance took place?


The package has two dates 1977 and 1982 for the 9th.
This release is from 2019


----------



## Chilham

Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Mariss Jansons - Leif Ove Andsnes, Berliner Philharmoniker










Grieg: Peer Gynt & Holberg Suite

Eivind Aadland - WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln










Grieg: Lyric Pieces

Leif Ove Andsnes










Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen

Vasily Petrenko - Nicola Benedetti, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Chabrier: España

John Wilson - Sinfonia of London


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*
_Mutter - Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* 'Leningrad'
_Chicago SO - Bernstein_


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 10-12

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach[/B

Suite BWV 1067 (2)
Suite BWV 1069 (4)








*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor Kv491*
Robert Casadesus, piano
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
George Szell, cond.
Rec. 1954








*CD #10 FROM








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Gluck*

Orfeo ed Eurudice


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Till Eulenspiegel

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach's Brandenburg Concertos:

1 - 3 from this, a good set, I think, but not a favourite as such.










4 - 6 from this set, actually one I enjoy a lot, especially for some of the soloists.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-38th and 39th symphonies.

Mackerras and the Prague C.O.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Theile: Passio Domini nostri Jesu Christi Matthäuspassion (St. Matthew Passion)

Weser-Renaissance, Manfred Cordes


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Mozart for the time being.

*Mozart, Symphony No 29 - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

I always think of Beecham's Mozart as the full fat variety but with an appropriate skip and jump where required. Never rushed nor ponderous, of its time for sure but very enjoyable.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159244


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Concerto, KV 365
Sinfonia concertante, KV 364

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown

1998, remastered 2009

Thanks to Rogerx for the reminder.


----------



## Enthusiast

A good record of Schumann's quartets and the piano quintet.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> First movement of David Diamond Symphony No 3. Surprisingly convulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my listening quota for the day, seems like this will be interesting.


Listening to the symphony as a whole, it is a satisfying piece. My favorite part is probably the ghostly but sensuous second movement. I was a bit mystified by the ending, another slow movement which seems to fade away.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'/Mozart: Divertimento in E flat, K252/ Mozart: Divertimento in D major, K131

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Piano Concerto, "Resurrection"
Barry Douglas, piano
Warsaw Philharmonic
Wit*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Harrison Birtwistle* (born 1934) - _*Responses, Sweet Disorder*_ (2014)
Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Stefan Asbury. Piano: Pierre-Laurent Aimard. 
Label: Neos


----------



## Malx

*Purcell, Dido and Aeneas - Janet Baker (Dido), Raimund Herincx (Aeneas), Patricia Clark (Belinda), Monica Sinclair (Sorceress), The St Anthony Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Anthony Lewis.*










*ETA*
Reading through the booklet that comes with the disc I am reminded that the harpischord continuo was provided by the wonderfully named Thurston Dart - a name I always think should have been given to a steam engine that plied its trade in the shires of England in a bygone era.


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.3

CD 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159247


*Anton Bruckner*

Mass No. 1 in D minor
Mass No. 2 in E minor
Mass No. 3 in F minor

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Eugen Jochum

1963, remastered 1995


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Enthusiast

The second disc - Scriabin.


----------



## Knorf

*Bedřich Smetana*: _Má Vlast_
Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša

This is an exceptional performance and recording of _Má Vlast_. It's extremely beautiful, also wonderfully characterized, sensitive and elegant, but also propulsive or even brutal, as required. In general the dramatic pacing is superb. Very impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part four scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_Musik zu einer Szene_ for orchestra WoO (1904):
Incidental music for the Maurice Maeterlinck play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ for orchestra, with one song for soprano WoO, (1905):










_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem for orchestra op.49 (1903-06):










_Grevinnans konterfej_ [_The Countess's Portrait_] - musical accompaniment to a poem by Anna Maria Lenngren (later augmented by Zachris Topelius) for string orchestra WoO (1906):
Incidental music for the Hjalmar Procopé play _Belsazars gästabud_ [_Belshazzar's Feast_] for orchestra, with one song for mezzo-soprano op.51 (1906):










Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Les Indes Galantes
Naís


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Myaskovsky
Symphony No. 24 In F Minor, Op. 63, "To The Memory Of Vladimir Derzhanovsky"
Russian Federation Academic SO
Svetlanov*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60 and No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood

Hogwood's was the first Beethoven cycle completed on period instruments, and I won't dissemble: it can be a bit rough around the edges, especially intonation in the winds. Not horrifyingly so, but noticeable at times.

But the cycle also features a ton of absolutely thrilling playing! Tempi are interestingly not very radical, and nothing is over-driven, but there is certainly plenty of energy and exciting music making. If anything, the interpretive approach reminds me most of Karajan! This Fifth will forever be one of my favorites.


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Trumpet Voluntary Op. 7 No. 5

played by Michel Rondeau (trumpet) and Aline Letendre (organ)


----------



## Musicaterina

William Boyce: Trumpet Voluntary

played by Dietmar Schütz (trumpet) and Harduin Boeven (organ)






This will be played when we are walking out of the church.


----------



## Musicaterina

And here again the Trumpet Voluntary by William Boyce played on natural trumpets

played by Marion Kutscher and Michael Frangen (natural trumpets) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Hildegard von Bingen - Ordo Virtutum*
Patrick Dupre Quigley, Seraphic Fire

Spine-tingling!


----------



## mparta

Knorf said:


> *Bedřich Smetana*: _Má Vlast_
> Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša
> 
> This is an exceptional performance and recording of _Má Vlast_. It's extremely beautiful, also wonderfully characterized, sensitive and elegant, but also propulsive or even brutal, as required. In general the dramatic pacing is superb. Very impressive.


I saw him play the Janacek Sinfonietta in Zurich and it was fantastic and instead of taking a bow afterwards he held up the score, which was a spectacular hommage to the music rather than the performance, really wonderful.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a work I love in a performance I love.


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: We praise thee O God (of the Dettingen Te Deum)

played by Martin Schröder (trumpets), Anja Einig (digital timpani) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Eramire156

_*George Enesco
Sonata No. 3 For Violin & Piano/Klavier, Op. 25

Antonin Dvorak 
4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75

Robert Schumann
Intermezzo (F.A.E. Sonata)

Johannes Brahms 
Sonatensatz (Scherzo, F.A.E. Sonata)*_









*Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## Endeavour

After 4 hours of Die Walkure I'm spinning something a little less intense...

Beethoven Piano Concerto #1 performed by Georg Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Vladimir Ashkenazy at the piano.


----------



## Knorf

*Roger Sessions*: String Quartet No. 2
*Stefan Wolpe*: String Quartet
*Milton Babbitt*: String Quartet No. 4
The Juilliard String Quartet

This is my first listen to this disc, which was a gift. Honestly, I was most immediately surprised by how beautiful, even often conventionally beautiful, these pieces are. Some of this has to do with the Juilliard String Quartet's gorgeous and committed performances, not a discountable factor.

Still, I was surprised. But why? Just because Sessions, Wolpe, and Babbitt are notorious, villainous arch-modernists, allegedly intent on destroying music? I already knew that their infamy is not at all deserved. I already knew that they all wrote other gorgeous pieces. But I suppose even I am not immune to the mendacious, drumbeat narrative that their music is "tough to listen to."

Fork that. Beethoven is more difficult. (Not that that bothers me, at all.)

In fact, for me no music is truly difficult to listen to, unless it bores me. (I suppose it can also be way too loud, but that's hardly going to be an issue involving string quartets.)

Highly recommended!


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-39th,40th and 41st symphonies.

Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien.

Alongside Mackerras and the SCO recordings now established as my favourite!


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Utrecht Te Deum

played by the European Union Baroque Orchestra conducted by Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> This is a work I love in a performance I love.


I share your love for this this recording


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140

Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven, conductor
Maria Keohane, soprano
Tim Mead, alto
Daniel Johannsen, tenor
Matthew Brook, bass


----------



## mparta

Endeavour said:


> After 4 hours of Die Walkure I'm spinning something a little less intense...
> 
> Beethoven Piano Concerto #1 performed by Georg Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Vladimir Ashkenazy at the piano.
> 
> View attachment 159250


after 4 hours of wagner I'd be spinning the cork out of something strong


----------



## Tempesta

two of my Gustav favorites ...


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent

Schumann: Symphonies 2 & 4. Gardiner Orchestre Révolutionnaire Et Romantique










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 Skrowaczewski. Saarbrucken










Beethoven: String Quartets 10-16. Emerson String Quartet. Revisiting all my favourite Emerson recordings and there are many.










Beethoven: Symphonies 7 & 8. Jochum Berlin. Even though it's mono and the sound can get tubby this remains one of my top Beethoven sets. I return to it again and again.










Bach: various violin concerti. Mullova Ensemble


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










The only work I've heard on this recording is _Sieben Worte_, which is a stunning piece. Enjoying these other two works as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Nice, dark, and dramatic.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Du. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar 1984 Belgium release

View attachment 159258


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Le Co D'Or Suite & Borodin - Prince Igor Excerpts. London Symphony Orchestra & Choir. Mercury 1973 Italian release

View attachment 159259


----------



## Bkeske

Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986

View attachment 159260


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

Margot Fonteyn & Rudolf Nureyev

Wiener Symphoniker & Mitglieder des Balletts der Wiener Staatsoper, John Lanchbery

Last night watching .


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Emil Gilels (piano)
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

What started as a fun evening became quite somber.









*Strauss*

Don Quixote, Op. 35
Dance Suite from harpsichord pieces by François Couperin

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe









*Poulenc*

Gloria
Stabat Mater

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Neo Romanza

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - The Complete Recordings [Disc 3]*


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Annie-Sophie Mutter/John Williams: Across The Stars*










Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Rogerx

Sebastian Klinger plays Dvorak

Sebastian Klinger (cello), with Lisa Batiashvili (violin) & Milana Chernyavska (piano)

German Radio Philharmonic of Saarbrücken/ Kaiserslautern, Simon Gaudenz
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B166) 'Dumky'


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Violin Concerto & String Sextet

Andrew Haveron (violin), RTÉ Concert Orchestra, John Wilson, Sinfonia of London Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Caldara: Missa Dolorosa & Stabat Mater

Aura Musicale Ensemble, Swiss-Italian Radio Chorus, Rene Clemencic, Diego Fasolis


----------



## 13hm13

Holst: Orchestral Works Volume 4

Guy Johnston (cello)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis

-- Symph in F --


----------



## Marinera

Disk 2

Agricola - A Secret Labyrinth. Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia

Teresa Berganza, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Manuel Ausensi, Ugo Benelli

Naples Rossini Orchestra, Silvio Varviso
Vinyl edition .


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): Concerto for Alto Trombone

played by András Pálfy (alto trombone) and the Budapest Symphony Orchestra MÁV conducted by Zsolt Tassonyi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part five for this morning and early afternoon.

Incidental music for the August Strindberg play _Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_] for orchestra op.54 (1908):










Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):










_Wedding March_ for for orchestra from the Adolf Paul play _Die Sprache der Vogel_ [_The Language of the Birds_] WoO (1911):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir WoO, arr. as a three-part suite for orchestra op.14 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1911 and rev. 1912):
_Scènes historiques I_ - three pieces for orchestra op.25, arrangements of three pieces from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ - three pieces for orchestra op.66 (1912):










Four pieces for orchestra op.44 and op.62, arr. from the incidental music to the Arvid Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] WoO (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904, 1906 and 1911):
_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem for orchestra op.64 (1913):


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: "Jesus bleibet meine Freude" ("Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring") of the Cantata BWV 147

played by Martin Schröder (cornetto) and Hans André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol 3

CD 2 ( conclusion Suites of the Libro Quarto)


----------



## Malx

*Rawsthorne, Violin Concerto No 2 - Rebecca Hirsch, BBC Scottish SO, Lionel Friend.*

*ETA - Rawsthorne, Symphony No 2 'A Pastoral Symphony' - Charlotte Ellett (soprano), Bournemouth SO, David Lloyd-Jones.*


----------



## Chilham

Widor: Symphony No. 5

Daniel Chorzempa










Bach: Cantata BWV 106

John Eliot Gardiner - English Baroque Soloists










Khachaturian: Violin Concerto

Sascha Goetzel - Nemanja Radulovic, Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra










Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Vladimir Jurowski - Adriana Kucerová, Christianne Stotijn, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Dopper Volume 2

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert

Dopper: Symphony No. 3 'Rembrandt'
Dopper: Symphony No. 6 'Amsterdam'


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Bach cantata discs that include the Actus Tragicus cantata, BWV 106.

The Ricercar's CD also includes BWV 18 and BWV 150:










-----

Disc 3 from this set has BWV 106 and 107 conducted by Gustav Leonhardt and 108 conducted by Niklaus Harnoncourt. These old recordings are not without flaws but seem to me to get closer to Bach ... or perhaps it is to God:



















-----

Suzuki's recording has a lot going for it as well:


----------



## Rogerx

Grofe: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Marinera

Saint-Saëns - Works for Violin and Orchestra. Tianwa Yang (violin), Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Marc Soustrot, Gabriel Schwabe -cello.


----------



## mparta

Magnificent music. I can't get to the Kossuth because I listened to the Concerto twice.

This performance is very fine. as good as any I can conceive... except....

It's still Reiner/CSO, I would probably reject "definitive" as a concept, but I think it is. That could really be imprinting since I know it for soooo long, but I listened to Fischer with the felicities of the Reiner in my mind and heard the miss on the last millimeter of sophistication, almost imperceptible but the point to the Reiner is that I can find no faults in the playing. None. one of the "tells" on this is the transition and voicing in the Game of couples brass section (who would guess?). If i heard the Fischer in a rehearsal i'd make them redo it for that last ounce of magnificence, clarity, perfection of transition and voicing in the chords. They are great, but I'd make them do better.

So Fischer is great and I will listen to Kossuth. I also have the Mandarin and Wooden Prince to hear from Fischer, so much goodness to expect.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Did you ever try the Kocsis recording? It out-Fischers Fischer!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159282


*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

Études-Tableaux, op. 33
Études-Tableaux, op. 39

Zlata Chochieva, piano

2015


----------



## Enthusiast

A classic recording - Harnoncourt's second (the first was a classic too!) - of the Brandenburg concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market & other light music

Ambrosian Chorus, Michael Reeves (piano), Laurence Dale (tenor)

London Promenade Orchestra, Alexander Faris

Ketèlbey: Bank Holiday
Ketèlbey: Bells across the Meadows
Ketèlbey: Dance of the Merry Mascots
Ketèlbey: In a Chinese Temple Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Monastery Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market
Ketèlbey: In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Ketèlbey: Sanctuary of the Heart
Ketèlbey: The Clock and the Dresden Figures
Ketèlbey: With Honour Crowned


----------



## Guest

Found ten minutes to listen to music this morning, and stumbled upon this on my hard disk, Bliss Oboe Quintet, first movement. Engaging.


----------



## Vasks

Slatkin follows the score quite accurately except one spot where he slows down two bars before Mahler's marking of "Molto rit"


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589, etc.

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Viola Sonata, H. 355
Alexander Besa - viola, Petra Besa - piano*


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the LPO.

Dvorak-Symphonies 7 and 9.

Have I heard the 9th too many times directly and indirectly over a lifetime?
Perhaps I have but when Mackerras is conducting a vitality and freshness is restored and it is very difficult to remain 'tired' of this great work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

I'm having a Fantastique morning.


----------



## Malx

I am not a fan of Rossini's operas - please don't ask me why but I have never taken to them. However his Stabat Mater is another matter all together I love it.

*Rossini, Stabat Mater - Orgonasova (soprano), Bartoli (soprano), Gimenez (tenor), Scandiuzzi (bass), Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Myung-Whun Chung.*

This recording and Giulini's are special imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part six for late afternoon and early evening.

_Two Serenades_ for violin and orchestra op.69 (1912 and 1913):










Incidental music for the Poul Knudsen and Mikael Trepka Bloch pantomime-tragedy _Scaramouche_ for orchestra op.71 (1913):










_Luonnotar_ - tone poem for soprano and orchestra op.70 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1913):
_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem for orchestra op.73 (1913-14):










Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. 1916 and 1918-19):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> Slatkin follows the score quite accurately except one spot where he slows down two bars before Mahler's marking of "Molto rit"


..................


----------



## Malx

While in a Rossini mood, a rare event, I listened to one of his Cantatas:

*Rossini, Il pianto d'Armonia sulla morte di orfeo - Paul Austin Kelly (tenor), Philarmonic Orchestra and Choir of La Scala, Riccaro Chailly.*


----------



## Enthusiast

A programme of music taken from the Warner set of Richter "The Master Pianist" recordings:










1. Prokofiev piano concerto 5 - probably the only recording that really makes something of this work - with Maazel conducting the LSO.
2. Bartok piano concerto 2 - a really fine performance - with Maazel conducting the Orchestre de Paris.
3. Berg chamber concerto - I've not heard a better performance of this masterpiece - from Richter, Kagan, the Moscow Conservatory Ensemble.
4. Schumann Fantasy in C - great!
5. Grieg piano concerto - L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo conducted by Lovro von Matacic.

This huge box is filled with such gems.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp*
*Dutilleux - Les Citations*
*Ravel - Introduction and Allegro*
*Henri Tomasi - Danses profanes et sacrées for Wind Quintet*
Boston Symphony Chamber Players

A superb recital of colorful French woodwind chamber music, brilliantly performed with stunning recorded sound by members of the Boston Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

Klemperer's Mozart - symphonies 35 and 36. Klemperer doesn't make much of 35 - a shame as it is one I love a lot - but his 36 is excellent. A good answer to those who feel Mozart is too pretty or sounds like Dresden china looks.


----------



## mparta

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp*
> *Dutilleux - Les Citations*
> *Ravel - Introduction and Allegro*
> *Henri Tomasi - Danses profanes et sacrées for Wind Quintet*
> Boston Symphony Chamber Players
> 
> A superb recital of colorful French woodwind chamber music, brilliantly performed with stunning recorded sound by members of the Boston Symphony.


Back to a day when I knew the names of many of the players, Wright on clarinet, one of the Gombergs oboe, Doriot Anthony-Dwyer flute, a very lonely lady in those days, maybe before Kavalovski on horn or not?
The other Gombert, by the way, principal of the NYPO.
Kavalovski, I think, was a physicist before being the BSO principal. There's a story by Ozawa in that book in which he discusses music with Murakami (pretty much a dog of a book, actually) where Ozawa notes that Kavalovski insisted on playing the horn solos in the last movement of the Brahms 1st by himself, when they're are always otherwise taken by 2 players.
Anyway, interesting people, more important in our culture then than now I think. Which is unfortunate.


----------



## Knorf

*Arthur Honegger*: String Quartet No. 3
Erato Quartet

I own neither neither a physical recording nor a download of Honegger's String Quartet No. 3, which is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, so streaming media it is. Seems like a very good (at least) performance of this excellent quartet.


----------



## Merl

It may have a vile cover but this recording of Grieg's SQ in Gm is still my favourite in a highly competitive field. The rest of the disc is just as fine. If you see this one knocking around in the charity shops don't pass it by. It's a cracker.


----------



## Bourdon

*Strauss Graduation Ball*

This recording is also available on Decca Elquence.


----------



## Knorf

*Arthur Honegger*: _Pacific 231_, _Rugby_, _Pastorale d'été_, Symphonic Movement No. 3, Symphony No. 1
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Charles Dutoit

Decided to stick with Honegger for a bit.










Side note: it amuses me how many of Dutoit's portraits for his album covers were just as horrid as his personal character. This is a excellent disc, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

I haven't read the reviews of this recording, so I don't know if I'm supposed to like it or hate it. But speaking as someone who has about 15 recordings of this symphony, I want to hear something distinctive, and this one has its distinctions. And the recorded sound is so crystal clear that I think I can even hear the spiders crawling up their webs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Side note: it amuses me how many of Dutoit's portraits for his album covers were just as horrid as his personal character. .


Aw, rats, he was a horrid person? I really like his recordings. Am I supposed to take them out back for a ritual burning?


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> Aw, rats, he was a horrid person? I really like his recordings. Am I supposed to take them out back for a ritual burning?


I think he's been shown the door in more than one venue for sexual harrassment, so yes, it's a bonfire day.:scold:

Serious business but how that influences what we hear will have to be left to another thread that will last about 3 posts before it gets cancelled for bad behavior on our part.


----------



## Itullian

Gotterdammerung is overwhelmingly beautiful and the Met orchestra with Levine plays it for all its worth.
In gorgeous DDD sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

Okay, I'm listening to Dutoit and hope none of his foibles jump out of the recording and possess me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Arthur Honegger*: _Pacific 231_, _Rugby_, _Pastorale d'été_, Symphonic Movement No. 3, Symphony No. 1
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Charles Dutoit
> 
> Decided to stick with Honegger for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: it amuses me how many of Dutoit's portraits for his album covers were just as horrid as his personal character. This is a excellent disc, though.


I bought this on pre recorded cassette in the mid eighties and was my introduction to the music of Honegger. Remains in a box somewhere but as much as I enjoyed all the album Pastorale d'ete remains a personal favourite....


----------



## Endeavour

Listening to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony with Michael Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Haffner (35) symphony and Posthorn Serenade.

Harnoncourt and Concertus Musicus Wien.

Later recordings of later Mozart by Harnoncourt really do hit the spot!


----------



## Tempesta

1st on a four set playlist ...


----------



## eljr

Und Es Ward Licht! the Enlightenment of A New Era

Cuarteto Quiroga & Veronika Hagen

Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: COBRA0076
Label: Cobra


----------



## Itullian

Etudes
This guy is fantastic


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Aw, rats, he was a horrid person? I really like his recordings. Am I supposed to take them out back for a ritual burning?





mparta said:


> I think he's been shown the door in more than one venue for sexual harrassment, so yes, it's a bonfire day.:scold:


Yes, unfortunately Dutoit has a long history filled with accusations of alleged (but believable, due to corroborating evidence and sheer numbers) behavior of sexually harrassing and assaulting women. He's pretty much dead in the water, career-wise, although he is 84. There's an outline of all of this on his Wikipedia page.

As for keeping and listening to his recordings or not, that's up to you. I made the decision to keep them, because after all the conductor is just one of dozens of people involved in making music, and the conductor gets _way_ too much credit anyway.

YMMV. I understand those who cannot stomach listening to the recordings by the likes of men with histories of serious sexual misdeeds, such as Dutoit, Levine, Bernstein, and others... Anyway, this is not the place to discuss such matters.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
String Quartet no.6 in G major op.101
String Quartet no.3 in F major op.73









Quatuor Danel *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


>


I've read negative reviews about the Rattle, but I have to say I enjoy it very much. He really captures the majesty (if that's the word I want) of the work. I also have Chung, which I find a bit dull; Cambreling, although he takes much longer over it, it really brings out the marvellous textures more than other recordings; my favourite of my four recordings is Ingo Matzmacher and the VPO live recording on the Kairos label. obviously the VPO are an excellent outfit and IM clearly leads them through, what for me, is a perfectly paced and expertly executed performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159302


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Trios, Hob XV:14, 18, 21, 26, and 31

Trio Wanderer

2018


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Concerto for Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Having posted to the recent Antal Doráti thread, I thought of this Bartók Concerto for Orchestra. It's very, very good. I originally bought this CD for Iván Fischer's superb _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta_, but was delighted with this CfO from the first listen as well.


----------



## starthrower

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conductor: Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _The Song of the Nightingale_
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

What a superb performance this is! And an audiophile recording, to boot, especially in the SACD remaster. I bought this album for the deservedy legendary _Firebird_, but I might be even more impressed with this recording of _The Song of the Nightingale_!


----------



## Bkeske

Stokowski conducts Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 In C-Sharp Minor / Enescu - Roumanian Rhapsody No.1 In A Op.11 / Smetana - The Moldau & The Bartered Bride : Overture. RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal, date unknown, probably late 60's, originally 1961

View attachment 159304


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto In A Minor, Op. 102. The Cleveland Orchestra with Oistrach, violin & Rostropovich, cello. Angel reissue 1980's, originally 1970.

View attachment 159305


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Emil Gilels (piano)
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell


----------



## 13hm13

CD9 (audio documentary about Cantelli)

9-CD box set / EMI
Mozart* • Beethoven* • Schubert* • Mendelssohn* • Schumann* • Brahms* • Tchaikovsky* • Debussy* / Guido Cantelli ‎- Fiery Angel Of The Podium

Note that many symphonies are INCOMPLETE in this collection (missing movements) ... they were in the works but the plane crash that took Cantelli's life in 1956 put an end to the projects.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Roots

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik's Girls Choir

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56, BB 68
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D minor
Crusell: Introduction and Variations on a Swedish Air Op. 12
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Pelecis: All In The Past
Piazzólla: La Muerte del Angel
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Rogerx

Im Abendrot: Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)

Pfitzner: Abendrot
Pfitzner: An die Mark, Op. 15, No. 3
Pfitzner: Ist der Himmel darum im Lenz so blau Op. 2 No. 2
Pfitzner: Nachts Op. 26 No. 2
Pfitzner: Sehnsucht nach Vergessen, Op. 10 No. 1
Pfitzner: Stimme der Sehnsucht
Pfitzner: Wasserfahrt Op. 6 No. 6
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Im Abendrot (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
 Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Rogerx

12 Stradivari

Janine Jansen (violin), Antonio Pappano (piano)

Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Falla: Danse Espagnole No. 1 (from La Vida Breve)
Heuberger: Midnight Bells (from Der Opernball)
Kern: Yesterdays (from Roberta)
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Kreisler: Syncopation
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19 - Andante
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto
Suk: Love Song, Op. 7 No. 1
Szymanowski: La Fontaine de Aréthuse
Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Vieuxtemps: Dèsespoir


----------



## Woland

Ivo Pogorelich

Liszt - Sonata in B minor
Scriabin - Piano Sonata No 2


----------



## Woland

Lazar Berman

Beethoven - Appassionata
Liszt - Sonata in B Minor


----------



## Woland

Varduhi Yeritsyan - Scriabin Piano Sonatas


----------



## Woland

Ruth Laredo - Scriabin: The Complete Piano Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1986-10-06
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Malx

*Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra Op 31 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Schoenberg, String Trio - Members of LaSalle Quartet.*

I've always been surprised that did DG not allow Karajan to record more 20th century music. The second Viennese school discs he did make are excellent, did they think they wouldn't sell!

I chose to give the String Trio a spin as I usually stick with the 'Verklarte Nacht' from the LaSalle disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Ivan the Terrible, Op. 116 - concert oratorio (ed. Stassevich)

Irina Arkhipova/Anatoly Mokrenko/Boris Morgunov/Ambrosian Chorus/Philharmonia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti, Boris Morgunov (narrator), Irina Arkhipova (mezzo-soprano), John McCarthy (director)
Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra

Riccardo Muti

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
André Previn

Rachmaninov: The Bells, Op. 35

John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Sheila Armstrong (soprano)
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
André Previ


----------



## Flamme

Nicola Benedetti directs her ensemble of period instrument players in a vivid rediscovery of works by Vivaldi, Geminiani and Tartini.

Geminiani: Concerto Grosso in D minor H.143 'La Folia' 
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D major RV211 
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in Eb major RV257 
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor RV386 
Vivaldi: 'Summer' from The Four Seasons
Tartini: Largo-Andante from Violin Concerto in A major D96

The Benedetti Baroque Orchestra
Nicola Benedetti (director/violin)

Presented by Kate Molleson
Produced by Lindsay Pell








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zl2y


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Incidental music for the Hugo von Hoffmannsthal play _Jokamies_ [_Everyman_] for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, piano, organ and orchestra op.83 (1916):










_Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):










_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92 [Text: Samuli Kustaa Berg] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95 [Text: Eino Leino] (1920):










_Three Pieces_ for piano op.96, arr. for orchestra (with voice in no.2) [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1921):
_Morceau romantique sur un motif de M. Jakob de Julin_ for orchestra WoO (1925):










Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):
Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):


----------



## Enthusiast

My listening this morning has been influenced by a couple of posts by Knorf although these were recordings I had been planning to listen to for more than a week. First up was the second disc of Dutoit's Honnegger set. Then I listened to a favourite recording of the 2nd Bartok violin concerto (Menuhin with Dorati) from a box that I will be keeping out for a while as there is more of it that I want to hear,


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven In Berlin

The New Year's Eve concert 1991

Cheryl Studer (soprano), Kristina Clemenz (soprano), Camille Capasso (mezzo-soprano), John Aler (tenor), Hiroshi Oshima (tenor), Friedrich Molsberger (bass), Yevgeny Kissin (piano), Bruno Ganz (narrator)

Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Claudio Abbado

Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music, Op. 84
Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72a
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphony No.101 "The Clock"*
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Dichterliebe Op 18 - Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake.*

I am not a huge fan of lieder but from time to time I do enjoy a disc or two. What I have noticed is my recent tendency to favour Schumann ahead of Schubert.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last days of Strauss ...


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 111

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

The Complete Keyboard Works

Bernard Winsemius
Leo van Doeselaar
Harald Vogel


----------



## jim prideaux

Listened to Harnoncourt conducting Mozart (a lot!) and listened to Dvorak's 7th (Mackerras/LPO) and was reminded how much I enjoy the symphony......so,

today.....Harnoncourt and the RCO performing Dvorak's 7th.

Not a composer one might readily associate with Harnoncourt but this really is a vivid performance!


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 41 - Kalkbrenner 1 & 4

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

This morning:










Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic

This afternoon:










Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Riccardo Chailly - Concertgebouworkest

This evening:










Mahler Symphony No. 5

Frank Shipway - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra










Mahler: Rückert Lieder

Karen Cargill, Simon Lepper


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works featuring orchestra. A a short-ish eighth and final part for the rest of this afternoon.

Sibelius brought his composing career to an abrupt standstill not long after turning 60, but at least the final tone poem _Tapiola_ and the incidental music for _The Tempest_ reveal his powers to be still unimpaired. Obviously we would have wanted Sibelius to create more magic during the final thirty years of his life but bearing in mind his alleged reasons for stopping and how much music he had already given us over the course of 40+ years I for one wouldn't begrudge him a single second of comfortable retirement at his beloved _Ainola_ nest tucked away amongst the birches and firs of Järvenpää.

Prelude and two suites for orchestra from the incidental music for William Shakespeare's _Stormen_ [_The Tempest_] op.109 (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1927 and one number revised in 1929):










_Tapiola_ - tone poem for orchestra op.112 (1926):










_Andante festivo_ for string quartet WoO, arr. for strings and timpani WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):










_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinämöinen's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.110 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1926):
_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra, version for male choir and orchestra op.26 [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. with lyrics by 1940):










_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski-Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano WoO, arr. for narrator, harp and strings WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159318


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Cello Concertos RV 401, 415, 416, 417, 418, 420, 531

Jonathan Cohen, cello and five-string cello
Sarah McMahon, cello (RV 531)
The King's Consort
Robert King

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Works for Cello & Strings

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14. Moonlight Sonata

played by Claudio Arrau (piano)


----------



## haziz

First time listening to this composer and compositions. Guided by his first symphony being one of the choices in a game on the polls subforum. The first symphony sounds very promising so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Endeavour

Listening to the Schumann & Greig Piano Concertos
Nelson Freire at the Piano with Rudolf Kempe and the Munich Philharmonic.


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Trumpet Voluntary

played by Jonathan Scott (the arrangement was made by the organist himself)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159321


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Original Lute Works

Suite in G minor, BWV 995
Prelude, Fugue, and Allegro in E-flat major, BWV 998
Suite in E major, BWV 1006a

Joachim Held, lute

2013


----------



## Musicaterina

Again the Trumpet Voluntary by John Stanley, this time played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)






Here the original, full version played by Alan John Phillips on the organ:






Normally only the second movement is played, with several repetitions. Honestly, I didn't know that before I occupied myself more with the piece in order to write the arrangement for our wedding and took the sheets from the imslp database. My arrangement (for trumpet, trombone and organ) became at last something like a rondo. It will be played while my grandfather is leading me into the church.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 1 in E Major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi

This is really a wonderful symphony. There's just so much great music in the world!

In this symphony, I find the horn writing especially felicitous, among the other examples of extraordinarily confident orchestration and inspired, highly memorable melodic ideas and gestures.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Preludes and Fugues Nos 13 - 19 (10 pieces) from Op 87 - Konstantin Scherbakov.*


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: "Alla Hornpipe" (from the Water Music)

played by Alan John Phillips on the organ






Really a great organist, I think!


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten chose to go with Shakespeare as his librettist for this. Suitably magical music for the play.


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary op.5 no.6

played by Alan John Phillips on the organ


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Overture of the "Music for the Royal Fireworks"

played by Jonathan Scott (he also made the arrangement) on the organ


----------



## Malx

*Suk, Asrael (Symphony No 2) - Czech PO, Václav Talich.*

I'd forgotten how intense this performance/recording is. Talich in charge of _his_ Czech orchestra can be special at anytime but this disc is another level above that already high threshold for me.
The remastered 1952 mono sound is first rate, after a couple of minutes I'd be surprised if after being sucked in by the performance anyone notices the sound quality.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Minuet (From "Brummel"
Dream Children, Two Pieces For Small Orchestra, Op. 43
Salut D'Amour, Op. 12
Conductor - Lawrance Collingwood
Orchestra - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Minuet, Op. 21
May Song
Rosemary ("That's For Remembrance")
Romance, For Bassoon And Orchestra, Op. 62
Bassoon - Michael Chapman (4)
Sevillana, Op. 7
Sérénade Lyrique
Three Characteristic Pieces, Op. 10
Carissima
Mina
Conductor - Sir Neville Marriner
Orchestra - The Northern Sinfonia Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Louis Spohr*: _Die letzten Dinge_
Sally Matthews, Katharine Goeldner, Jeremy Ovenden, Andrew Foster-Williams
Salzburger Bachchor, Mozarteumorchester Salzburg, Ivor Bolton

This is a really great oratorio! It's a positive, affirming work, focusing on grace, forgiveness, and transformation, rather than judgment and wrath.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Enthusiast

A substantial meal of Eotvos. Firstly, this disc:



















Then, the Eotvos piece (Alhambra Concerto - the 3rd violin concerto by Eotvos) from this:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

After a concentrated spell of listening to a lot of Donizetti operas, I've moved to something rather differnt in the consort music of Dowland and Byrd. Though my Donizetti listening involved the three Tudor operas, the sound world here is completely different.

Michael Chance provided vocals on Disc 1 and Elizabeth Liddle plays viol on Disc 2.


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS AND MOTETS FROM RENAISSANCE SWITZERLAND
*Genevan Psalter - Goudimel - Sweelinck*
Ensemble Lamaraviglia
Stephan Boller - director
_
Claves Records - Radio SRF2_


----------



## Musicaterina

Tsaraslondon said:


> After a concentrated spell of listening to a lot of Donizetti operas, I've moved to something rather differnt in the consort music of Dowland and Byrd. Though my Donizetti listening involved the three Tudor operas, the sound world here is completely different.
> 
> Michael Chance provided vocals on Disc 1 and Elizabeth Liddle plays viol on Disc 2.


Played on which instruments? Viols?


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Among the most propulsive, dynamic Sibelius recordings of the First I've heard, and a favorite of mine!


----------



## Malx

*Suk, Asrael (Symphony No 2) - Bavarian RSO, Jakub Hruša.*

Gave this relatively new release a listen - nowhere near as intense as Talich but a very fine, well recorded disc that is well worth an audition.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Musicaterina said:


> Played on which instruments? Viols?


Yes.


----------



## Bourdon

Musicaterina said:


> Played on which instruments? Viols?


----------



## Musicaterina

Tsaraslondon said:


> Yes.


Thank you. I am happy about that because I myself play the tenor viol, and also my future husband plays viols (all viols from the small descant viol to the big consort bass viol, including lyra viol and division viol, and also the violone).


----------



## Musicaterina

Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Te Deum (H. 146)

played and sung by the Orchestra e Coro "Gli Invaghiti" di Chivasso conducted by Luigi Pagliarini


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Musicaterina said:


> Thank you. I am happy about that because I myself play the tenor viol, and also my future husband plays viols (all viols from the small descant viol to the big consort bass viol, including lyra viol and division viol, and also the violone).


I don't know very much about viols, to be honest, but I do like the sound of this disc.


----------



## Musicaterina

Tsaraslondon said:


> I don't know very much about viols, to be honest, but I do like the sound of this disc.


O.K, here a bit of "coaching"  : Viols normally have got six strings, tuned in fourths, with a major third between the two middle strings. Bass viols sometimes have got seven strings. Furthermore, they have got frets, which probably makes playing the viol a bit easier than playing, for example, the violoncello. In a consort there are normally three different sizes: Descant, tenor and bass viol, usually with two tenor viols. But in the early 18th century there was also a kind of sopranino viol, the pardessus de viole. It was hardly bigger than a violin. But all viols, including the pardessus de viole, are played holded between the legs, as the Italian name "viola da gamba" says: "Gamba" is the Italian word for "leg".


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major, D.956 *









*Amadeus Quartet 
Robert Cohen*


----------



## Musicaterina

Eramire156 said:


> *Franz Schubert
> String Quintet in C major, D.956 *
> 
> View attachment 159331
> 
> 
> *Amadeus Quartet
> Robert Cohen*


As I wrote elsewhere, the string quintet by Schubert is my favourite string quintet composed for a quintet with two cellists by a German-speaking composer.


----------



## George O

Leos Janacek (1854-1928)

In the Mist, Four Piano Pieces
Sonata "Oct. 1, 1905"
On the Overgrown Path, Small Piano Pieces, Set 1
Concertino for Piano, Two Violins, Viola, Clarinet, French Horn, and Bassoon
Capriccio for Piano Left Hand & Wind Ensemble

Josef Palenicek, piano
Czech Philharmonic Wind Instruments Ensemble

2-LP set on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1973
Recorded 1972


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Maria von Weber: Piano Sonatas Nos.3 & 4*
Garrick Ohlsson (Piano)

These performances are beautiful in every sense of the word. This Hyperion set of Weber's Complete Piano Sonatas has been an excellent addition to my collection and a joy to listen to.

Likewise, this set has been my introduction to the musician Garrick Ohlsson and has made a glowing first impression on me. From a Q&A/music talk I saw with Ohlsson on YouTube, I may look into his other recordings in the near future.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fischer*


----------



## Eramire156

Some more Schubert

*Franz Schubert 
Die Winterreise*









*Gérard Souzay 
Dalton Baldwin*


----------



## starthrower

I discovered these pieces on YouTube the other day and I found a nice used CD that was delivered in two days! I also just learned that conductor Michel Corboz passed away this month at age 87.


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 1 in E Major
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi
> 
> This is really a wonderful symphony. There's just so much great music in the world!
> 
> In this symphony, I find the horn writing especially felicitous, among the other examples of extraordinarily confident orchestration and inspired, highly memorable melodic ideas and gestures.


Well Knorf....thanks for the 'inspiration'! Had just listened to Harnoncourt's recording of LvB's Missa Solemnis (a work I had practically no knowledge of) and noticed your post that reminded me that I have access to these recordings. Now listening to the 1st.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (February 27, 1970)
Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Boris Lyatoshynsky - Symphony No. 1 (Theodore Kuchar)


----------



## George O

Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915)

Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, op 30 [1911]

Roza Tamarkina, piano
The USSR Bolshoi Theatre Quartet

On Melodiya (USSR), from 1972


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - 'The Symphonies Of Carl Nielsen, Album 1' ; Symphony No. 1, 2, & 3. The Danish National Radio Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box. 1975

View attachment 159337


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Trios Op. 9, No. 1 in G major and No. 3 in C minor
Beethoven String Trio

I was talking about Beethoven's string trios in another thread, and it made me realize I actually hadn't listened to them in a long time. They are extraordinary works. Listening without introduction or explanantion, I think most people wouldn't guess they were "early" Beethoven, maybe more like his middle period.

The string trio as a genre languished with relatively few significant contributions until the 20th c., but so many who wrote some mention Beethoven's Op. 9, and with good reason.

In other news, I enjoyed the CDs that came with the BBC Music Magazine, back when I used to buy them, but this is one of the few I've kept. It's terrific!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony*
André Previn/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Heather Harper, John Shirley-Quirk

It's been a busy week. Winding down with RVW's laudably ambitious, thrilling, and gorgeous settings of Whitman's equally great poetry. I'm planning on listening through RVW's entire symphony cycle this week as I don't feel I have spent enough time with this wonderful opus outside of a couple symphonies.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - 'The Symphonies Of Carl Nielsen, Album 2' ; Symphony No. 4, 5, & 6 & Rhapsodie Overture (An Imaginary Trip To The Faroe Islands). The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box. 1975

No. 3 was so enjoyable, as it was a real departure from his first two, I decided to keep it going…

View attachment 159340


----------



## Rogerx

Yo-Yo Ma: The Bach Project - Cello Suites

From the Odeon of Herodes Atticus, Athens

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Last night watching


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Flute Concertos

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 10 in F-Sharp Minor_ (Arr. M. Castelletti for Chamber Ensemble)
ensemble mini & Joolz Gale


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann - Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander
Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Luchesi

A1 Bagatelle In E Flat (Inspired By Beethoven) 00:00 A2 Moment Musical (Inspired By Schubert) 01:25 A3 Impromptu In F Minor (Inspired By Chopin) 04:13 A4 Impromptu In E Flat (Inspired By Chopin) 05:38 A5 Jesus Walking On The Water (Inspired By Liszt) 07:16 A6 Grubelei (Inspired By Liszt) 10:35 A7 Valse Brillante In E Minor (Inspired By Liszt) 13:41 A8 Danse Exotique In F Sharp (Inspired By Debussy) 15:41 A9 Waltz In B Flat Inspired By Brahms) 18:44 B1 Commentary By Rosemary Brown 21:43 B2 Consolation (Inspired By Liszt) 28:06 B3 Swan At Twilight (Inspired By Liszt) 30:51 B4 Reve En Bateau (Inspired By Liszt) 33:19 B5 Lament (Inspired By Liszt) 34:56 B6 Jesus At Prayer (Inspired By Liszt) 37:51 B7 Shepherd Piping (Inspired By Grieg) 40:16 B8 Longing (Inspired By Schumann) 42:01 B9 Ballade (Inspired By Chopin) 44:07


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 1

Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Kubelik and the BPO.....

Dvorak 6th (and most likely the 7th!)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5

Bliss conducts Bliss
1/Ceremonial Prelude-
-Simon Preston organ
2/Welcome the Queen
3-10/A Song of Welcome
-Dame Joan Sutherland soprano-John Cameron baritone-BBC Chorus
11-19/Miracle in the Gorbals-Suite from the ballet
20-22/Music for Strings
-Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Arthur Bliss


----------



## MusicSybarite

Neo Romanza said:


> This is classical?


What if not?


----------



## MusicSybarite

13hm13 said:


> Boris Lyatoshynsky - Symphony No. 1 (Theodore Kuchar)
> 
> View attachment 159336


Browsing and diving into places on the internet, in magical journeys, aren't you?


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos

Peter Wispelwey (cello)

Flanders Symphony Orchestra, Seiko Kim


----------



## Rogerx

Handel Cantatas

Magda Kalmár (soprano)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Frigyes Sandor


----------



## MusicSybarite

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Among the most propulsive, dynamic Sibelius recordings of the First I've heard, and a favorite of mine!


The sound quality of that recording leaves much to be desired, unless those Warner incarnations have improved that point. As to the performance itself is cogent indeed.


----------



## Chilham

Off to West London today to see our son and take in a rugby match, so not a lot of time for listening. Will squeeze this in as and when I can.










Vivaldi: Andromeda liberata (Serenata Veneziana)

Andrea Marcon - Venice Baroque Orchestra, La Stagione Armonica, Max Emanuel Cencic, Simone Kermes, Katerina Beranova, Anna Bonitatibus, Mark Tucker


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 1

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Malx

*Haas, String Quartets Nos 1 & 3 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Elgar and Dvorak from Jacqueline du Pré. Du Pré's Elgar produces such feelings of nostalgia in me.This recording was used as the theme tune for the superb TV adaptation of John Mortimer's _Paradise Postponed_, which was set in the 1960s, with the original LP cover (the one coupled to Janet Baker's recording of _Sea Pictures_) even making an appearance in the show. That record has never been out of the catalogue and I remember we had it on permanent order with EMI when I worked at a classical record shop in central London back in the 1980s.

As I already had Baker's *Sea Pictures* when I came to buy the Elgar on CD, I went for this coupling of the Dvorak, a live performance from 1970 with her husband Daniel Barenboim conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SanAntone said:


> *Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (February 27, 1970)
> Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


My favourite recording of a favourite Mahler work. The first time I ever heard the work was at a concert with Dame Janet as soloist. Rudolf Kempe was the conductor on that occasion and the work had a profound effect on me. That recording was made available on disc once, and there was at one time a further live Baker performance available under Leppard (along with the studio Haitink) but this Kubelik one outdoes them all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - songs and other non-orchestral works part one of two for this morning and early afternoon.

_En visa_ [_A Song_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: 'Baeckman' ***] (1888):
_Serenade_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1888):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - song for voice and piano (first setting) [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1889):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.13 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890-91):
_Six Songs on German Texts_ for voice and piano op.50 [Texts: Arthur Fitger/Emil Weiss/Margarete Susman/Richard Dehmel/Anna Ritter] (1906):
_Den judiska flickans sång_ [_The Jewish Girl's Song_] from the incidental music for the play _Belshazzar's Feast_ WoO, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1906 - arr. ????):

(*** nothing known about author of the text - perhaps an unknown friend, or maybe even a pseudonym for Sibelius himself?)










_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Swim, Duck_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies] (1899):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Gustaf Fröding/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):
_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Zacharias Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/Karl August Tavaststjerna/Oscar Ivar Levertin/August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies/Ilmari Calamnius a.k.a. Ilmari Kianto] (1891-1904):
_Les trois soeurs aveurgles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ op.46, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (orig. 1905 - arr. ????):










_Sangen om korsspindeln_ [_The Fool's Song of the Spider_] - song from the incidental music for the play _Kuningas Kristian II_ op.27, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Adolf Paul] (orig. 1898 - arr. ????):
_Five Christmas Songs_ for voice and piano op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/Vilkku Joukahainen] (1895-1909 - two songs rev. 1913):










_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] - cycle of four songs for unaccompanied male choir op.14 [Text: from the Finnish folk poetry collection _Kanteletar_] (1894):
_Hymnus_ - song for unaccompanied male choir op.21 [Text: Fridolf Gustafsson] (1896):
_Kuutamolla_ [_In The Moonlight_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Aino Suonio] (1898):
_Six Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.18 [Texts: _Kanteletar_/_Kalevala_/Aleksis Kivi] (1893-1901):
_Veljeni vierailla mailla_ [_My Brothers Far Away_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Juhani Aho] (1904):
_Isänmaalle_ [_To the Fatherland_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir, arr. for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Paavo Cajander] (orig. 1900 - arr. 1908):


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Freudvoll Und Leidvoll

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)

Liszt: Der du von dem Himmel bist (Goethe), S279
Liszt: Der du von dem Himmel bist, S279 (3rd version)
Liszt: Die drei Zigeuner, S.320
Liszt: Die Lorelei
Liszt: Die stille Wasserrose, S321
Liszt: Ein Fichtenbaum steht einsam, S309
Liszt: Es muss ein Wunderbares sein, S. 314
Liszt: Es rauschen die Winde, S294
Liszt: Freudvoll und leidvoll, S.280
Liszt: Ich möchte hingehn, S.296
Liszt: Ihr Glocken von Marling, S.328
Liszt: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for voice & piano, S270
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Liszt: Vergiftet sind meine Lieder, S.289


----------



## jim prideaux

...over the last few weeks Harnoncourt, Mackerras, Jacobs etc performing late Mozart symphonies.

So this morning back to the 'mainstream' with HvK and the BPO performing the 41st.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Beethoven: 
Symphony No. 4 in B flat major Op. 60*
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter, cond.
Rec. 1958









*CD #12 FROM:








*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Michel Dalberto

Bach, J S: Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052

Michel Dalberto (piano), Anne Queffélec (piano), Jacques Gauthier
(piano), Pascal Devoyon (piano)
Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard
Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## Enthusiast

I adore Britten's comic opera, Albert Herring. It is not only very funny, even when just listening, it is also filled with rich and inspired music.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos & Falla: Nights in the gardens of Spain

Steven Osborne (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Bourdon

*Forqueray*

Suites in D major & G minor

*François Couperin*

La Superbe,ou la Forqueray in E minor

*Duphly*

La Forqueray in F minor


----------



## starthrower

Concentrating on No.8 which I don't know very well. But the ultra wide dynamics on this CD are annoying.


----------



## Rogerx

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No. 3 in F Minor "Same Ätnam"

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Michail Jurowski
Recorded: 3-7 May 1999
Recording Venue: De Geer Hall, Norrköping, Sweden

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159354


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Trios, Hob XV:25, 27, 28, and 29

Trio Wanderer

2001, reissued 2009


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "La naissance d'Osiris" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)
Janequin - Six Chansons (Ensemble Clement Janequin/Harmonia mundi)
F. Couperin/de Visee - Les Sylvains (Les Delices/private label)
Charpentier - Offerte for Organ, Violins, Flutes and Oboes (Kossenko/Alpha)
Marais - Selections from "Suitte d'un gout etranger" (Coin & Rousset/Decca)*


----------



## starthrower

Found this one at a local bookstore. An excellent recording!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

the young J.S.Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

Messiaen's Des Canyons Aux Etoiles - a live recording of the LPO.


----------



## mparta

And from the wayback machine:

Listened to 1 disc last night because I was really looking for John Come Kiss Me Now. Found, noted.

Wonderful piece, just a wicked little ear worm that doesn't go away and the adaptation and harmonic structure are pretty fantastic.

I find the timbre of the instrument wearing over the duration of the disc though. Multiple instruments used on different pieces through the 7 discs, so we'll see how this falls out. I am no fan of the harpsichord, and I think this disc was a virginal and still a bit of a grind. There is an influence of the familiar though because I did perk up on other pieces on the disc that I knew.

Amazing venture into the late 16th, early 17 century though. (Is that right? yes, 1539-1623)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*K. A. Hartmann
Symphony No. 6
Bavarian RSO
Kubelik*










For me, this is still the set to beat. There's a spirit in the performances that can't be matched. The Metzmacher on EMI always seemed to be interpretatively uninteresting. Like he's getting the orchestra to play the notes, but that's it. There's no thrust or inner life in his performances. They're all faceless. I haven't done enough listening of the newer Challenge Classics set to make a direct comparison with the Wergo, but I should revisit that set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester
des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Dvořák









First the lovely String Serenade, coupled to the equally lovely Tchaikovsky and Elgar. Superb performances from the Academy of St Martin in the Fields under Neville Marriner.

Then the final four symphonies, courtesy of the LSO under Sir Colin Davis










The 6th is splendid, but I see numbers 7 - 9 have had variable reviews, being unfavourably compared to Davis's earlier performances. I like them well enough though.


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> And from the wayback machine:
> 
> Listened to 1 disc last night because I was really looking for John Come Kiss Me Now. Found, noted.
> 
> Wonderful piece, just a wicked little ear worm that doesn't go away and the adaptation and harmonic structure are pretty fantastic.
> 
> I find the timbre of the instrument wearing over the duration of the disc though. Multiple instruments used on different pieces through the 7 discs, so we'll see how this falls out. I am no fan of the harpsichord, and I think this disc was a virginal and still a bit of a grind. There is an influence of the familiar though because I did perk up on other pieces on the disc that I knew.
> 
> Amazing venture into the late 16th, early 17 century though. (Is that right? yes, 1539-1623)


Is your name "Johnny"by any chance?


----------



## starthrower

Released 1991


----------



## Enthusiast

Angel fighter is a church cantata. Along with the other two works on this disc it is both approachable and rewarding.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...BD4VNGLOd0KXXTJlS8xOPmEvbFTowwboewsq0KgzRwsFM








Suzy Klein plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we take you on five musical journeys.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Coach G

This week I've been listening to more choral music from Robert Shaw:

1. *Berlioz*: _Requiem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/John Aler, tenor); *Bioto*: _Prologue to Mefistofele_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/John Cheek, bass; the Morehouse-Spelman Chorus; the Young Singers of Callenwolde); *Verdi*: _Te Deum_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus) 1985
2. *Faure*: _Requiem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Judith Blegen, soprano; James Morris, bass); *Durufle*: _Requiem_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus) 1987
3. *Hindemith*: _Where Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A Requiem for Those We Loved_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/William Stone, baritone; Jan DeGaetani, mezzo-soprano) 1987
4. *Rachmaninoff*: _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_ (Robert Shaw/Robert Shaw Festival Singers) 1990
5. *Orff*: _Carmina Burana_ (Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Judith Blegen, soprano; Haken Hagegard, baritone; William Brown, tenor & the Atlanta Boy Choir) 1981

Telarc Records



































These are all great, quality recordings by Robert Shaw and friends. While Colin Davis' more restrained and reverent rendition of Berlioz' _Requiem_ that he made with the London Symphony Orchestra is my favorite, Shaw's is still very good; somewhere in between Davis' restraint and Leonard Bernstein's spectacular recording he made with the French National Orchestra. The added filler by Boito and Verdi is also very fine.

The two _Requiems_ by Faure and Durufle are appropriate companion pieces, both by French composers and evoking an air of ethereal beauty; very sweet and heavenly; and once again, Shaw and the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus do well to hold there own and then some in a field of innumerable alternate versions by the best conductors, orchestras, and choruses the world over.

Next up, the lesser-known _Where Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A Requiem for Those We Loved
_ by Paul Hindemith, then living in the USA and composing it as a tribute to President Franklin D Roosevelt who died in 1945. For a composer who is known as a gnarly and austere German academic, _Where Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ could practically pass for a fairlt listenable piece of "Americana" by the likes of William Schuman or Walter Piston. Interestingly, Roger Sessions would publish yet another magnum opus based on the same epic poem by Walt Whitman with his own serial version of _Where Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ that was composed in honor of another fallen president, John F Kennedy, who was assassinated in 1963.

This is followed by Shaw's beautiful rendition of Rachmaninoff's _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_, which is also very fine and beautiful even if it doesn't have the support of those very big and powerful bass voices that we get in other recordings featuring Russian, Baltic, and Eastern European choral groups.

We end with a lively and yet well-measured of Orff's medieval-inspired _Carmina Burana_; a well-trodden warhorse, where Shaw and friends, again, do very well to hold their own.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt's Beethoven with the COE - good stuff!


----------



## Merl

My latest blog project. Most of the way through my Janacek SQ1 review.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 62 in D major (Hob I:62)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live today via The Digital Concert Hall. Today's program…..

View attachment 159365

View attachment 159366


----------



## Helgi

JS Bach on the harpsichord today:










*Clavier-Übung II*
Pascal Dubreuil










*Klavierwerke*
Rinaldo Alessandrini










*The Art of Fugue*
Bob van Asperen


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary in A minor op. 7 n. 8

played by Luca Raggi on the organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - songs and other non-orchestral works part two of two scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Arioso_ - song for voice and piano op.3 [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.88 [Texts: Franz Michael Franzen/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):










_Hymn to Thaïs_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Arthur Hjalmar Travers-Borgström] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ for voice and piano op.57 [Texts: Ernst Josephson] (1909):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.72 (first two songs lost) [Texts: Larin-Kyösti a.k.a. Karl Gustaf Larson/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (c. 1907 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustav Snoilsky/Mikael Lybeck] (1916-17):
_Små flickorna_ [_Little Girls_] - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1920):










_Tanken_ [_Thought_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO, arr. for vocal duo and piano WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (orig. 1888 - arr. 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.90 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):










String Quartet no.4 [_Voces intimae_] in D-minor op.56 (1909):










_Five Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.84 [Texts: Gustav Fröding/Bertel Gripenberg/Jonathan Reuter] (1914-17):
_Jääkärimarssi_ [_Jäger March_] - song for male choir and piano op.91a, arr. for male choir and brass band by Arvo Kuikka [Text: Heikki Nurmio] (orig. 1917 - arr. ????):
_Fridolins dårskap_ [_Fridolin's Madness_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Erik Axel Karlfeldt] (1917):
_Jone havsfärd_ [_Jonah's Sea Journey_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gustaf Fröding] (1918):
_Ute hörs stormen_ [_Out There a Storm_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Brusande rusar en våg_ [_Roaring a Wave Rushes_] - song for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano, arr. for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (orig. 1890 - arr. 1922):
_Two Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.108 [Texts: Larin Kyösti] (1925):
_Finlandia-hymni_ - originally _Finlandia_ for orchestra op.26, arr. for unaccompanied male choir op.26bis [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1941):


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart symphonies 38 and 40. This set has two recordings of these symphonies - I listened to the earlier ones: I really like Klemperer's 38 but feel this 40 is a little ordinary.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Messiaen, Et Expecto Resurrectionem*

I've had a difficult time with Messiaen in the past, but today, I realized that I still do.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jacobs and B' Roc......Schubert 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Herr Gott, nun schleuss den Himmel auf (BWV 617)

played by Barbara Berlusconi on the organ


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

I wonder what Klemperer was shooting for here. Normally, his recordings are clear, but in the first movement, the tense underlying string accompaniment is barely audible. Usually this movement sounds like someone keeping their tension under the surface, but here it sounds like someone who is just, as Jack Kerouac would describe it, beat. The second movement's andante is played at a walking tempo, but it's a tenuous walk, while the third movement trades lightness for doggedness. The last movement has a jumpy feel, like someone briskly walking in the dark and jumping at every noise.

So either it's a singular interpretation, bringing Mozart into the Romantic era, or else Klemperer was just tired that day.


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Voluntary No. 3

played by Barbara Berlusconi on the organ


----------



## Musicaterina

Jeremiah Clarke: Trumpet Tune

played by Patrick Dreier (trumpet) and the organist of the Cathedral of Cologne, Ulrich Brüggemann (organ)


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary in D major op. 7 No. 5

played by Marc Fitze on the "orgue portatif à tuyaux polyphones"


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary E minor (Op. 7 No. 7)

played by Marek Michalak on the organ


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No.5 "Reformation"*
Charles Munch & the Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Voluntary No. 8 op. 5 in d minor

played by Claudio Brizi on the organ


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is a nice interpretation, but the sound engineers, in trying to make more modern sounding, adding a stereo sound or something, have made it difficult to listen to. In fact, I shouldn't admit it, but I prefer the Membran/Documents issue of this recording, because it hasn't been fiddled with.


----------



## Malx

After an afternoon proving my legs ain't what they used to be traipsing around Edinburgh with my daughter (much younger legs).
I am going to have a couple of glasses of red for the first time in months and enjoy the lovely sounds of the disc I picked up in a charity shop for the princely sum of £1.

*Dvorak, String Quartets Op 51 'Slavonic' & Op 106 - Wihan Quartet.*










Edit: I was interested to see while looking for an image that on Amazon UK the cheapest copy available is a new one from a Czech vendor who is asking £25.99 plus £9.49 P&P - that wine will taste all the sweeter


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Philipp Telemann: Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele TWV 31:9 from "Fugierende und verändernde Choräle"

played by Claudio Brizi on his "Galleria Armonica" (see on youtube)


----------



## Musicaterina

Gottfried August Homilius: Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele

played by Jan Katzschke on the organ


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Rudolf Ahle: Herr, nun lässt du deinen Diener in Frieden fahren

Michael Burow-Geier, bass
Siegfried Gmeiner, organ


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159370


*George Frideric Handel*

Violin Sonatas

The Brook Street Band

2018


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> Is your name "Johnny"by any chance?


Jhonny.

Corrigendum: the disc i listened to (William Byrd, Davitt Moroney disc 2) is a combination of harpsichord and virginal. I don't know much about this but the virginal is a deeper and more complex voice. Sometimes good, sometimes not.
i find some of this music to be an intolerable rattle and some to be beautiful and charming. I do not think it is built even for the extended listening, though, of a full lenghth CD. Needs to be properly apportioned to exert its charms.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 15 Op 132 in A minor - Alexander String Quartet.*

First time playing this recording for years as I have this, the first Alexander set of Beethoven's quartets, buried in a big box I bought for a song a good while back primarily for Zinman's Symphonies & Concerto recordings.


----------



## Knorf

MusicSybarite said:


> The sound quality of that recording leaves much to be desired, unless those Warner incarnations have improved that point.


[Referring to the Sibelius First, Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker, formerly on EMI]

In my opinion the Warner remaster is superior, but I didn't have anything like a serious problem with how the recording sounded to begin with.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Well done, especially for a period-instrument ensemble. Pinnock doesn't sacrifice nuance for "authenticity."


----------



## Dimace

It is time again for some vacations. (after two years, I went nowhere, because of the pandemie.) It will be short - 10 days - but it is better than nothing. Of course, I will read you but it will be difficult to write texts, upload images etc. with my cell phone. Till the moment I will be back, a very nice neo - classical CD with *Eugene and his notorious Philadelphia Orchestra playing Bartok and Hindemith.*









_(I will certainly come back with some collectibles or rarities. I hope to have some worthy for presentations / suggestions.)_


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Fourteenth Sunday after Trinity
_Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe_, BWV 25
_Jesu, der du meine Seele_, BWV 78
_Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich_, BWV 17
Malin Hartelius, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

I missed these last Sunday. I'm not religious at all, so no big deal, but I normally listen to Bach's cantatas on the appropriate day as a means to pace myself through my second round of listening to all of them.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *K. A. Hartmann
> Symphony No. 6
> Bavarian RSO
> Kubelik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this is still the set to beat. There's a spirit in the performances that can't be matched. The Metzmacher on EMI always seemed to be interpretatively uninteresting. Like he's getting the orchestra to play the notes, but that's it. There's no thrust or inner life in his performances. They're all faceless. I haven't done enough listening of the newer Challenge Classics set to make a direct comparison with the Wergo, but I should revisit that set.


I think Metzmacher conducts one or two symphonies on the Challenge set. I bought it a few years ago but I need to revisit as well.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 40*
> 
> Well done, especially for a period-instrument ensemble. Pinnock doesn't sacrifice nuance for "authenticity."
> 
> View attachment 159373


I love that set.

Your "doesn't sacrifice nuance for authenticity" is most apt ............


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551 "Jupiter"
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock

I just performed this myself, and was thinking I wanted to listen to this recording, which, yes, is fantastic.

K. 550 on this disc is also really great.


----------



## Malx

Is this Simon Rattle's finest recording (to date)?
I am of the opinion that this is an exceptionally fine Rheingold and the one I find myself reaching for first these days. Karajan and Barenboim plus Haitink aren't too far behind for me - I'm not really into all the live Bayreuth recordings from the fifities although I do enjoy Krauss on Orfeo.

*Wagner, Das Rheingold - Michael Volle (Wotan), Tomasz Konieczny (Alberich), Burkhard Ulrich (Loge), Elisabeth Kulman (Fricka), Herwig Pecoraro (Mime), Peter Rose (Fasolt), Eric Halfvarson (Fafner), Annette Dasch (Freia), Janina Baechle (Erda), Christian van Horn (Donner), Benjamin Bruns (Froh), Mirella Hagen (Woglinde), Stefanie Irányi (Wellgunde), Eva Vogel (Flosshilde), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Simon Rattle.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 4_ (Remastered)
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Philharmonia Orchestra & Otto Klemperer


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartets No. 22 in B-flat major, K. 589 and 20 in D major "Hoffmeister"
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Merl

My final Janacek SQ 1 for today is also my last one to review. Needless to say it will feature in the final reckoning.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159380


Arie di bravura

Diana Damrau, soprano
Le Cercle de l'Harmonie
Jérémie Rhorer, direction

2007


----------



## mparta

On my mind for some reason and this recording was at hand. It's quite good, maybe not the last word but quite good.

I'm thinking about the Jurowski to come, and then the LA phil/Dudamel, out for download but no physical disc yet


----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen*: _L'ascension: Quatre méditations symphoniques_
Olivier Latry

Although originally for orchestra, Messiaen's own transcription for organ (with a new third movement) is very effective.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Des Knaben Wunderhorn _
Christian Gerhaher, Magdalena Kozená, Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

1994 (DVD)
with Julius Drake (piano), Ian Bostridge (tenor)

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Youri Egorov disc 4


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge in B flat
major/Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat major, Op. 130

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Berg*: _Lulu: Suite_
Boulez, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5

Sacred Singing in Moscow
Kastalsky/Gretchaninov/Kalinnikov/Chesnokov
Karetnikov/Kalistratov/Burakovsky

Rybin Male Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Chédeville, N: Les Saisons amusantes

Enrico Casazza, Chiara De Ziller, Matthias Loibner

Les Eclairs de Musique


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Quintet, Concertino for Clarinet, Grand Duo Concertant
& Der Freischütz Overture

Jörg Widmann (clarinet), Denis Kozhukin

Irish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Mark Dee

Perfect for Sunday morning...


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe
Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky),
Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef
Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1960-06
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna



> BBC Music Magazine May 2007
> 
> The most luxuriantly Viennese of all Fledermice, with Karajan and
> the Philharmonic at their most effervescent and a delectable
> Staatsoper cast, plus a gala of 1950s Decca stars including Björling,
> Nilsson and Sutherland.


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 & 7

Riccardo Chailly - Concertgebouworkest










Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic










Mahler: Das Lied vond er Erde

Otto Klremperer - Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich,Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Hallelujah from the Messiah

played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: I know that my redeemer liveth

Amanda Powell, soprano 
with APOLLO'S FIRE | The Cleveland Baroque Orchestra 
Jeannette Sorrell, Artistic Director


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Handel Te Deum in A major HWV 282

sung by the Alsfelder Vocal Ensemble and (among other solists) Dorothee Mields

played by Concerto Polacco conducted by Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: O Lord, in Thee have I trusted (from the Dettingen Te Deum)

played and sung by the orchestra and the choir of the university of Bologna conducted by Stefano Squarzina


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Utrecht Te Deum

played by the European Union Baroque Orchestra conducted by Lars Ulrik Mortensen on period instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Diepenbrock: Symphonic Poems

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus

Diepenbrock: Elektra - symphonic suite
Diepenbrock: Marsyas concert suite
Diepenbrock: Overture 'De Vogels'


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 8, 27, 95, & 161 - Thomas Guthrie (bass), Mark Padmore (tenor), Katherine Fuge (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*

Disc 2 from:


----------



## Musicaterina

John Stanley: Trumpet Voluntary (you know, the one which will be played at our wedding. A week today finally the time has come!)

this time played on a harp by Elizabeth Nicholson


----------



## Musicaterina

And the Trumpet Voluntary by John Stanley sounds also good on an alto trombone:

Here it is played by Masahiro Teramoto (Alto Trombone) and Mayumi Akahoshi (Piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Kathleen Battle, Frederica von Stade, Judi Dench, Tanglewood Festival Chorus

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Musicaterina

Wiliam Boyce: Trumpet Voluntary in D major

played by Cathy Peacock (trumpet) and Mervyn Payne (organ)






Also in this Voluntary the first movement normally is omitted and only the second is played. I made an arrangement of this second movement with several repetitions (something like a rondo) for trumpet, trombone and organ, so it is long enough for my bridegroom and me to walk all the way out of the church: My bridegroom is in fact walking disabled; he is paraplegic, but fortunately he is able to walk with the help of an exoskeleton and crutches.


----------



## Enthusiast

A stimulating mixture.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Symphony No.1 in C Op.21
-Symphony No.3 in E-flat Op.55 "Eroica"

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Musicaterina

Here I have found a full version of the Trumpet Voluntary No. 1 by William Boyce

played by Magnus Williamson on the organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - various works part one for this afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.1 (1946):










Symphony no.1 - version for chamber orchestra (1947 - arr. 1963):
Symphony no.2 (1949):
Symphony no.3 (1949-50): 
Symphony no.4 (1955):








***

(*** same recording but on DG's _Critics Choice_ reissue

String Quartet no.1 (1947):
String Quartet no.2 (1952):


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-3rd and 7th Symphonies.

Performed by Chung and the VPO this recording is part of an incomplete cycle on DG.....in fact they only recorded the 6th and 8th as well. A real disappointment as this recording is very impressive and includes a performance of the 3rd that again leaves one wondering why this work is apparently underappreciated ( as I have commented numerous times the central slow movement of the three really is a wonderful piece of music!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Such a beautiful opera. I used to have the Neumann with Beňačková on LP, but this superb Mackerras just trumps it, I think. Fleming's Czech may not be as idiomatic (mine isn't good enough to tell) but she sings gloriously, mostly devoid of those mannerisms I sometimes find irritating. Heppner is also excellent as are the rest of the Czech cast. Terrific sound as well.

A good way to round off my mini Dvořák listening sessions.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: The Ring Without Words

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Lorin Maazel



> Wagner: The Ring Without Words
> 
> This disc is a unique synthesis of orchestral music from Wagner's
> Ring Cycle. Arranged by Lorin Maazel, this recording includes all the
> standard Ring orchestral excerpts such as Ride of the Valkyries and
> Siegfried's Rhine Journey.
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Lorin Maazel


----------



## cougarjuno

Pleasant and delicate choral music from Kodaly


----------



## Vasks

*John Biggs - Pastiche Overture (Valek/MMC)
Claude Baker - Vier Nachtszenen for Harp (Inglefield/Gasparo)
Paul Schoenfeld - Four Music Videos (Weiis-Kaplan-Newman/Bridge)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: Waltz from Swan Lake


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 2 ... on ....

Alexander Moyzes - Symphonies Nos.1 and 2


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A Major, K. 201

played by the Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Claudio Abbado


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159400


*Claude Debussy*

*Jean-Philippe Rameau*

Víkingur Ólafsson, piano

2020


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - Cantatas for St. Michael's Day: BWV 130, 19, 149*
Eric Milnes, Montréal Baroque

High celebration and pensive, mystical beauty for this Michaelmas Sunday. Milnes's deeply involved artistic visions leave a strong impression, as does the thoughtful and skillful singing; although Milnes hasn't _quite_ sold me on the effectiveness of OVPP choirs in big praise choruses like these.

Edit: Oops, apparently St. Michael's Day is 29 September; in my mind I was convinced that it was the 19th. Oh well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Partitas BWV 825,826 & 830


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more stimulating (inspired, even) mixtures, both with Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini:


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 35, 'Haffner'

played by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Fifteenth Sunday after Trinity
_Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz?_, BWV 138
_Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan_, BWV 99
_Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen_, BWV 51
_Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan_, BWV 100
Malin Hartelius, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## elgar's ghost

cougarjuno said:


> Pleasant and delicate choral music from Kodaly


I was unaware that he composed so much choral stuff - as most of it remains obscure outside Hungary I wonder if it was written mainly for teaching purposes and for local choirs?


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Wonderful music....:angel:

Trois Mélodies

Vocalise Étude 
Poèmes Pour Mi : Premier Livre

Poèmes Pour Mi : Deuxième Livre

Chants De Terre Et De Ciel

Ingrid Kappelle / Håkon Austbø


----------



## pmsummer

VOICES OF LIGHT
_An Oratorio inspired by the classic French silent film "The Passion of Joan of Arc"_
*Richard Einhorn*
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic
Netherlands Radio Choir 
Steven Mercurio - conductor
Anonymous 4 - vocal ensemble
Susan Narucki - soprano
Corrie Pronk - alto
Frank Hameleers - tenor
Henk van Heijnsbergen - bass baritone
Ronald Hoogeveen - solo violin
Naomi Hirschfield - solo gamba
Michael Feves, Harm Bakker - gambas 
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 1 in D major (Hob I:1)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Enthusiast

For all the other Mahler symphonies I don't have single favourites - there are always three or four - but I do for this one ... and this is it.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No.21 in C Major, "Waldstein"

played by Laetitia Hahn (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: Mass in C major (_Missa in tempore belli_, "Paukenmesse")
Ann Monoyios, Monica Groop, Jörg Hering, Harry van der Kamp
Tölzer Knabenchor
Tafelmusik, Bruno Well

A vigorous, exciting rendition of this tremendous and expressive mass, one which surely was a major influence on Beethoven regarding his own Mass in C major and _Missa solemnis_.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zs8s








.30 Building a Library
Allyson Devenish compares recordings of Schumann's Liederkreis, Op 39, and chooses her favourite.

Schumann's Liederkreis, Op 39, is considered to be one of the greatest song cycles of the 19th century. Composed in 1840, Liederkreis comprises 12 songs which set poems by the German Romantic poet, Joseph Freiherr von Eichendorff. Together, the 12 songs explore themes of loss, loneliness, nocturnal mystery, ecstasy and reverie. Schumann himself considered the Liederkreis, Op 39 to be the most romantic music he had ever written, and he wrote to his wife that the cycle had 'music of you in it, dearest Clara'.

10.45
Gillian Moore reviews new discs of contemporary music with Kate Molleson.

11.20
Record of the Week
Kate recommends an outstanding new release.


----------



## Bourdon

*The Pilgrimage to Santiago*

CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

KRONOS CARAVAN
*Various Composers*
_Music inspired by the territory that connects northeastern Europe with the Mediterranean and western Asia_
The Kronos Quartet
- David Harrington - violin
- John Sherba - violin
- Hank Dutt - viola
- Jennifer Culp - cello
_with_
Zakir Hussain - tabla
Taraf de Haïdouks: Anghel "Caliu" Gheorghe, Constantin "Costică" Lautaru - violins 
Ionel "Ioniţă" Manole, Marin "Marius" Manole - accordions
Ion "Ionică" Tanase - cymbalum
Viorel Vlad - double bass
Kayhan Kalhor - kamancheh
Ziya Tabassian - tombak
Ali Jihad Racy - nay
Souhail Kaspar - tar
Martyn Jones - drums
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoeck*: _Penthesilea_, Op. 39
Venzago, Czech Philharmonic Choir, Brno


----------



## George O

Pronouncing the Classics

Recorded pronunciations of 1000 composers and their most well known compositions
Plus 200 prominent classical performing artists

T. A. McEwan, narration
John Coveney, preparation

On Record Source Int'l, a division of Billboard Music Week (New York, New York), from 1962


----------



## WVdave

John Williams Plays Two Guitar Concertos
Columbia Masterworks - MS 7063
Vinyl, LP, Album, US, 1968.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: String Quintet in F major
Leipziger Streichquartett with Hartmut Rohde, viola










Followed by:

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Séraphin-Sphäre_
Österreichisches Ensemble für neue Musik, Rupert Huber


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto. Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2*

Edwin Fisher plays the Beethoven concerto with a somewhat brittle touch, but it adds to Furtwangler's sense of fervency in this studio recording from 1951. The Bartok is not as successful. Yehudi Menuhin doesn't click with the Philharmonia Orchestra in a 1953 recording which could be mistaken for a live recording, because it needs a second take, IMO.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Requiem in D minor [Sigiswald Kuijken]


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
> *
> 
> This is supposed to be a great recording, but listening to the first movement, it's not doing it for me; it's not that distinctive and the sound is a little muddy.
> 
> View attachment 159102


Hurwitz will feel sad. What the heck, he seldom o nothing cares for the opinions of others.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rambler said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio * Pascal Roge; Pierre Amoyal; Frederic Lodeon on Erato
> 
> View attachment 159105
> 
> 
> This is a fine performance of this work. Whilst pleasant enough I've never considered it a particular favourite. I'm more of a Brahms man when it comes to chamber music.


I can't agree with you. This is a superlative masterpiece IMO.


----------



## mparta

Very fine, although I do like Christa Ludwig and Brigitte Faesbender as well. 
Another situation in which I think the individual cycles should be heard singly, i wore out a bit by the end, or my attention strayed.

i'm looking for a Wunderhorn recording, Chailly with Bonney, anyone with Lucia Popp, not sure. I think the Chailly also has Matthias Goerne and I love that voice. Abbado with von Otter and Quasthoff. Hmmmm.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg* - _Verklärte Nacht_
Janine Jansen, Boris Brovtsyn, Amihai Grosz, Jens Peter Mainz, Maxim Rysanov, Torleif Thedeen










Beautifully accomplished performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Leonard Bernstein

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42
Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the
Maiden'/Schubert: String Quartet in E major, D353, op.post.125, no.2

Melos Quartet (string quartet)

Recording Venue: Liederhalle, Stuttgar


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

L.S.O. Gala Concert

*Elgar*
Cockaigne (In London Town), concert overture, Op. 40

Edward Heath, conductor

*Bernstein*
Candide, overture

*Vaughan Williams*
Fantasia on Greensleeves

*Enescu*
Romanian Rhapsody No. 1 in A Major, Op. 11

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn

A fun collection from the gala concert in 1971.









*J.S. Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Peter Serkin

A friend recently purchased this box and told me how much he's been enjoying it, so I decided to take the plunge as well. We begin with a rousing Goldberg Variations played with great skill and sensitivity. The slow variation near the end is incredibly moving and deeply felt. I grow more fond of this work every time I hear it, and this recording is a great opener to this box set made in 1965 when Serkin was only 18 years old.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton, Pärt, Bruch

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Markus Poschner

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Pärt: Fratres for Viola & Orchestra
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Lonely angel
Daniel Rowland, violin
Stift Festival Orchestra
Thomas Carroll*










I've heard _Lonely angel_ before on an excellent Wergo recording, but this one is just as inspired. Such lovely, transcendental music.


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Guest

Weinberg, Chamber Symphony No 1.










I was a little disappointed to discover that the chamber symphonies are more-or-less transcriptions of Weinberg String Quartets. Satisfying music and performance, but not entirely new to me since I know the original source already.

It would be nice if there were a Weinberg Symphony Cycle, seems like the set of symphonies on Chandos has petered out.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, No 3, 5, &

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Descobrimento do Brasil
-Invocacao em defesa da Patria

Choeurs et Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise
direction/Heitor Villa-lobos


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58, etc.

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin), Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Tuomas Ollila

Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132
Saint-Saëns: Spartacus. Overture for orchestra
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58


----------



## Rogerx

Field - Piano Sonatas

Míceál O'Rourke (piano)

Field: Sonata in A major Op. 1 No. 2
Field: Sonata in B major H.17
Field: Sonata in C minor Op. 1 No. 3
Field: Sonata in E flat major Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Marinera

Sorabji - Nocturnes. Michael Habermann


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tomkins*


----------



## RobertJTh

Yes, I tried Szell again, blame Hurwitz.
As (almost) always with Szell, some isolated beautiful and moving passages embedded in a mechanical and indifferent sounding framework. I very much prefer a more naturally flowing interpretation in these works.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO.

Dvorak-6th and 8th Symphonies.

I do wish they had performed and recorded the 5th.


----------



## Chilham

Elgar: Symphony No. 1

Sir Mark Elder - Hallé










Elgar: Cello Concerto

Daniel Barenboim - Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin










Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No. 5

Sir Andrew Davis - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Elgar: Enigma Variations

Sir Colin Davis - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra










Verdi: String Quartet in E Minor

Schumann Quartett


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_El Cimarrón_ is the story of the Cuban slave Estaban Montejo and his bid for freedom. He later took part in Cuba's 1890s war of independence. Montejo told his story in 1963, when he was already over 100 years old. Henze infuses _El Cimarrón_ with folk flourishes, as he does with the 6th symphony, a work which is also partly built around themes from revolutionary songs. Henze was living in Cuba when both works were composed - a period when his commitment to revolutionary socialism was reaching a personal peak.

Symphony no.5 (1962):
Symphony no.6 for two chamber orchestras (1969):








***

(*** same recording but on DG's _Critics Choice_ reissue

_El Cimarrón_ [_The Runaway Slave_] - recital for baritone, flute, guitar and percussion [Text: Hans Magnus Enzensberger, based on the oral testimonies of Esteban Montejo as given to writer Miguel Barnet] (1969-70):


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tomkins*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont complete incidental music

Pilar Lorengar,

Vienna Philharmonic -Georg Szell


----------



## Rogerx

Hérold: La Somnambule

Orchestra Victoria, Richard Bonynge



> Gramophone Magazine June 2007
> 
> Bonynge and his orchestra give it a loving and, when needed,
> fizzing performance, and the recording is clear and well balanced.


----------



## Enthusiast

Barenboim's more recent Elgar have been exceptional and seem to belong among the best of the past - Barbirolli and Boult.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Boston SO, Serge Koussevitzky.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet in C major D.46 (No.4) / String Quartet in B
flat major D 68/String Quartet in D major D 74 (No.6)

Melos Quartet
Recorded: 1972-05
Recording Venue: Liederhalle, Stuttgart


----------



## sbmonty

Verdi: String Quartet in E Minor
Vertavo String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson: Symphony No. 2 - Barber: Violin Concerto

Elmar Oliveira, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin, Elmar
Oliveria (violin)


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Elgar from Colin Davis in Germany. The symphony is very good. The concerto has long been my favourite recording of the work.


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Fest-Ouverture im Marschstyl (Jurowski/cpo)
Mendelssohn - Concerto for Piano and Strings in A minor (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159419


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concertos TWV 53:E1, TWV 52:a1, TWV 52: D2, TWV 43:a3
Cantata Ihr Völker Hört TWV 1:921
Overture TWV 55:F16

Florilegium

2016


----------



## Chilham

A little trip down memory lane. Sweet singing in the choir, including my son in the, "Sixteen".










Various inc. Byrd: Haec Dies

David Flood - Timothy Noon, The Choir of Canterbury Cathedral










Byrd: Cantiones sacrae

David Skinner - Alamire


----------



## Guest

Second piece in this disc, Chamber Symphony No 3.










I found this strikingly unsatisfactory. What seems like a large fraction of the music is played in a hush that I find basically inaudible if I set the volume so that the loud passages are at a confortable "concert volume" level. Probably the performers pride themselves on playing such a controlled pianississississimo, but what's the point if I can't hear anything?

I have another recording of this piece on the Claves label, maybe I'll venture to listen to that and see if I do any better.

Six dollars that I could have spent on a fancy latte, down the drain.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Rameau

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
27th March 2020
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2020
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
June 2020
Recording of the Month
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
May 2020
Nouveauté
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Piano)
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2020
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020
The Times Records of the Year
2020


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and Orchestra Mozart.

Mozart-38th (Prague)and 41st Symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

returning to this fine recording


----------



## Red Terror

Baron Scarpia said:


> Second piece in this disc, Chamber Symphony No 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this strikingly unsatisfactory. What seems like a large fraction of the music is played in a hush that I find basically inaudible if I set the volume so that the loud passages are at a confortable "concert volume" level. Probably the performers pride themselves on playing such a controlled pianississississim, but what's the point if I can't hear anything?
> 
> I have another recording of this piece on the Claves label, maybe I'll venture to listen to that and see if I do any better.
> 
> Six dollars that I could have spent on a fancy latte, down the drain.


Six dollars on a fancy date? A bucket of KFC and a 2L bottle of Pepsi ain't that cheap!


----------



## Tempesta

firing up my senses for this Monday morning ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16
BBC SO
Boulez*










One of my favorite pieces of all-time. This piece never fails to capture my imagination and the sheer brilliance of the writing always leaves me in awe.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> *Schoenberg
> Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16
> BBC SO
> Boulez*
> 
> One of my favorite pieces of all-time. This piece never fails to capture my imagination and the sheer brilliance of the writing always leaves me in awe.


Yep, me, too. And I'd add Op. 31 as well to that statement!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dream of Gerontius .... the Boult recording.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon.
*Kodály, Háry János Suite etc - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fischer*

A disc recently acquired for the Háry János Suite in first rate sound, the other items are pleasant enough without really catching my imagination.

*Svendsen, Symphony No 2 - Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Yep, me, too. And I'd add Op. 31 as well to that statement!


Yes, I, too, love that work!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kivimees

Every now and then I listen to this 1981 Soviet-era LP by local hero, Alo Põldmäe:









Sadly, it's never been issued as a CD and even an LP is fiendishly difficult to find.

Süit Balletist "Merineitsi"


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Trumpet Concerto. 3rd Movement: Allegro

played by Markus Würsch (keyed trumpet) and Peter Solomon (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

The Berlioz Requiem from this set:


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Trumpet concerto (first movement)

played by Guy Estimbre (trumpet with 5 keys), Amélie Pialoux (classical horn) and Catherine Garonne (fortepiano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Verklärte Nacht
Variations for Orchestra Op.31

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, A Child of Our Time - Faye Robinson (soprano), Sarah Walker (mezzo-soprano), Jon Garrison (tenor) & John Cheek (bass-baritone), City of Birmingham Chorus & City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Michael Tippett.*

Great to hear this disc again.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 3, H. 268
Pražák Quartet*


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 70

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major, Hob. I:43

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Voices_ is a substantial compendium of songs with texts by a whole host of 20th. century writers and activists from all over the world. Fifteen musicians have to play a wide range of instruments in order to represent the geographical diversity.

_Voices_ - 22 songs in two parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, electronics and fifteen instrumentalists [Texts: Heberto Padilla/Ho Chi Minh/Bertolt Brecht/Victor Hernandez Cruz/Calvin C. Hernton/Erich Fried/Gino de Sanctis/Mario Tobino/Heinrich Heine/Giuseppe Ungaretti/Hans Magnus Enzensberger/Miguel Barnet/Walton Smith/Richard W. Thomas/Dudley Randall/Friedrich Christian Delius] (1973):










String Quartet no.3 (1975-76):
String Quartet no.4 (1976):


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - BBC SO, Andrew Davis*

These days I find myself listening to VW's later symphonies more than the earlier compositions.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 60 "Il Distratto" in C major, Hob.I:60

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: String Quartet in C minor
Leipziger Streichquartett


----------



## Musicaterina

Giovanni Bottesini: Double Bass Concerto No. 2

played by Boguslaw Furtok (double bass) and the Elblag Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*W. A Mozart*: Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425 "Linz"
English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Eramire156

Over at the string quartet thread it's Verdi week, it has been a while since I've listened to his quartet so I thought it time as good as any for a listen

*Giuseppe Verdi
String Quartet in E minor *









*Quartetto Italiano *

Good mono sound, a more substantial quartet than I remember, I may listen to Amadeus Quartet recording later in the week.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Prokofiev
> String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92
> Pavel Haas Quartet*


Are they looking out the windows waiting for FedEx to bring their bows in?


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Are they looking out the windows waiting for FedEx to bring their bows in?


An astute observation, but incorrect, they're actually waiting on Domino's Pizza.


----------



## Neo Romanza

It _might_ turn into an American night...

NP:

*Copland
Rodeo
Detroit SO
Doráti*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vaughan Williams - A Pastoral Symphony*
Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic

There was a time when I didn't get this symphony at all, agreeing with Copland's comment that it was "40 minutes of watching a cow stare over a fence." Oh, how a couple years can alter one's mindset - I now find this to be one of the richest, most melancholic, elegiac, and hauntingly beautiful symphonies of the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Vaughan Williams - A Pastoral Symphony*
> Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic
> 
> There was a time when I didn't get this symphony at all, agreeing with Copland's comment that it was "40 minutes of watching a cow stare over a fence." Oh, how a couple years can alter one's mindset - I now find this to be one of the richest, most melancholic, elegiac, and hauntingly beautiful symphonies of the first half of the 20th century.


Interesting post, for me anyway.

I've always enjoyed this symphony, but a few weeks ago, following a relaxed listen, I felt that this is possibly RVW's greatest achievement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes*

I haven't taken completely to Chopin yet, so I'm hoping this does it for me. It's interesting so far.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Wagner* - Parsifal

Act 1

Herbert Kegel and others ....


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159424


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas for soprano
BWV 152, 199, 202

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Andreas Wolf, bass-baritone
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans, director

2017


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159425


*Frédéric Chopin
Franz Liszt
Maurice Ravel*

Benjamin Grosvenor, piano

2011


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg*: _Acht Lieder_, Op. 6
Joo Cho, Marino Nahon


----------



## Neo Romanza

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Vaughan Williams - A Pastoral Symphony*
> Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic
> 
> There was a time when I didn't get this symphony at all, agreeing with Copland's comment that it was "40 minutes of watching a cow stare over a fence." Oh, how a couple years can alter one's mindset - I now find this to be one of the richest, most melancholic, elegiac, and hauntingly beautiful symphonies of the first half of the 20th century.


I thought it was _Symphony No. 5_ that Copland said that about not the _Pastoral_? Anyway, I agree that it's a deeply moving work. It's one of my favorites from RVW for sure.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Vasks
Flute Concerto
Dita Krenberga, flute
Liepāja Symphony Orchestra
Atvars Lakstīgala*


----------



## mparta

Interesting (or annoying) that my verison only has the Rueckert Lieder

I think I prefer this to Baker, to which I listened last night. I love the sound of the BPO woodwinds so much!!


----------



## Knorf

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Vaughan Williams - A Pastoral Symphony*
> Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic
> 
> There was a time when I didn't get this symphony at all, agreeing with Copland's comment that it was "40 minutes of watching a cow stare over a fence." Oh, how a couple years can alter one's mindset - I now find this to be one of the richest, most melancholic, elegiac, and hauntingly beautiful symphonies of the first half of the 20th century.


I assume you're aware of the back story, that it's basically RVW's requiem for his fallen WWI friends and comrades?

It took a bit to grow on me, too, but knowing that story definitely shifted my attitude about it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the Bruckner chamber music suggestions earlier. Hard to remember AB wasn't just a symphony guy.
I pulled out ...

Bruckner - Vienna Philharmonia Quintet - Quintet In F Major, Intermezzo In D Minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
 Préludes, Books I & II
Jacobs*










Desert island music for me and Jacobs performance is still the one to best.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems

Orchestre National de Lille, Jun Märkl

Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40
Saint-Saëns: La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50
Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, Op. 39
Saint-Saëns: Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Piano Concerto No. 4

Lahav Shani (piano/conductor), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-In furore iustissimae irae RV626
-Longe mala,umbrae,terrores RV629
-Clarae stellae,scintillate RV625
-Canta in prato,ride in monte RV623
-Filiae maestae Jerusalem RV638
-Nulla in mundo pax sincera RV630

Deborah York soprano
Catherine Denley contralto
James Bowman countertenor
The Kings Consort/Robert King


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Robin Ticciati


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've been embarking on an Elgar Odyssey.

Du Pré's Cello Concerto was followed by Nigel Kennedy's second rcording of the Violin Concerto with Simon Rattle. It was his frst recording that put him on the map and his second seems to have divided opinion. He and Rattle adopt quite expansive tempi, but I like this recording and the Vaughan-Williams is wonderfully rapt.










Barbirolli is often my guide in Elgar (as he was in Du Pré's Cello Concerto), as also in Vaughan-Williams, and this disc is an absolute classic, which has rarely been out of the catalogue For this issue, EMI added Elgar's _Elegy_ and _Sospiri_, one of the most heartbreaking five minutes in all of music. A wonderful disc.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Job: A Masque for Dancing - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*

One of my favourite VW works in a very good performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1, etc.

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Muller-Bruhl

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 5, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - various works part four for this morning and early afternoon.

_The English Cat_ is a bittersweet work. It centres around a group of anthropomorphic cats in the late Victorian era, some of whom represent the pompous and hypocritical Royal Society for the Protection of Rats. The society's associates include an orphan mouse, Louise, who happens to have more common sense than all the cats put together.

The crux of the plot is a love affair between Minette, the impressionable new wife of the aristocratic president-elect of the society (Lord Puff) and Tom, her happy-go-lucky admirer and the attempts of the president-elect's rakish and impoverished nephew (Arnold) to inherit Lord Puff's fortune by taking advantage of the extra-marital scandal with the aid of his devious creditor (Jones). In terms of musical texture it's not a million miles away from Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_.

String Quartet no.5 (1976-77):










_Barcarola_ for large orchestra (1979):








***

(*** same recording but different artwork)

_The English Cat_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: Edward Bond, after the story _Les peines de coeur d'une chatte anglaise_ by Honoré de Balzac] (1978-82 - rev. 1990):


----------



## SanAntone

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Gurrelieder_
Alwyn Mellor, Soprano
Anna Larsson, Mezzo soprano
Arnold Schoenberg, Composer
Bergen Philharmonic Choir
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm
Edvard Grieg Choir
Edward Gardner, Conductor
James Creswell, Bass
Orphei Drängar
Stuart Skelton, Tenor
Students from the Royal Northern College of Music
Thomas Allen, Speaker
Wolfang Ablinger-Sperrhacke, Tenor


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Elgar journey with some of his lighter works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Four Mozart piano concertos from Brautigam's wonderful series:


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola,
Lorenz Duftschmid

Fux: Ad te, Domine levavi K153
Fux: Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Fux: Ave Maria K151
Fux: Ave Regina caelorum K205
Fux: Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Fux: In expositione funeris
Fux: Kirchensonate in G K320
Fux: Libera me Domine K54
Fux: Pastorale K396
Fux: Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Abbado and Orchestra Mozart.
> 
> Mozart-38th (Prague)and 41st Symphonies.


I do not consider myself to be an expert and am therefore reluctant to pass judgement on performances/recordings. However I really did not enjoy these two performances.....I had just returned to the Prague and turned it off....something not quite right to these ears! Am now listening to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performance. In both cases the recordings were new to me.....one from the Abbado Symphony Edition box set, the other from the Davis Symphonies box set. I am well aware that I am not comparing 'like with like' in that the orchestras are very different but I find myself far preferring Davis. It is not even as simple as preferring big modern orchestras to HIP informed outfits.......my performances of choice in this case have proven to be either conducted by Mackerras or Harnoncourt.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I think I agree with much that you say. I find Abbado's Mozart is almost always too slick while Davis had a real feel for Mozart in his younger days. I do also often enjoy Harnoncourt's Mozart (especially those with the Consentus Musicus) but am not really a fan of Mackerras in Mozart (too little joy, rather hard pressed). Do you not warm to Bruno Walter's Mozart or Beecham's?


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tomkins*


----------



## Malx

A nice disc of American composers music, recorded live - today I played the Harbison and Ives.

*Harbison, Symphony No 3 & Ives Symphony No 2 - Munchner Philharmoniker, James Levine.*


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> I do not consider myself to be an expert and am therefore reluctant to pass judgement on performances/recordings. However I really did not enjoy these two performances.....I had just returned to the Prague and turned it off....something not quite right to these ears! Am now listening to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performance. In both cases the recordings were new to me.....one from the Abbado Symphony Edition box set, the other from the Davis Symphonies box set. I am well aware that I am not comparing 'like with like' in that the orchestras are very different but I find myself far preferring Davis. It is not even as simple as preferring big modern orchestras to HIP informed outfits.......my performances of choice in this case have proven to be either conducted by Mackerras or Harnoncourt.


Fair point Jim - I bought that Abbado Mozart box but rarely listen to it. I will try it again in the near future. My gut feeling was that this wasn't Abbado's natural way with Mozart, was he outside his comfort zone whilst trying to 'modernise' his interpretations?


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Michel Dalberto (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 4
-Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor,Op.15
-Four Ballades,Op.10

Rudolf Buchbinder piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Endeavour

A couple works from Beethoven which I rarely listen too...honestly forgot they even existed until I looked at the disc.

Six National Airs with variations for Piano & Flute, Op. 105
Ten National Airs with variations for Piano & Flute, Op. 107







Flute: Wolfgang Schulz
Piano: Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Aguas Da Amazonia. Absolute Ensemble, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kristjan Jarvi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159444


*Antonio Vivaldi*

The Four Seasons

Sarah Chang, violin
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Poulenc: Stabat mater

Danielle Borst (soprano)
Studio chorus, Orchestre de la Cite
Michel Piquema


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Poulenc: Stabat mater
> 
> Danielle Borst (soprano)
> Studio chorus, Orchestre de la Cite
> Michel Piquema


So if you got through this whole thing, will you have learned the Stabat Mater?

The only one of these to which I think i return is the Poulenc, I have heard the Szymanowski and Dvorak, maybe Rossini?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Mazurkas*

I'm listening to the Michelangeli recordings in this set.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LION'S EAR
_A Tribute to Leo X, Musician among Popes_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
La Mora
Corina Marti & Michael Gondko - directors
_
Ramée_


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 5 - one of Jansons' excellent recordings:


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> So if you got through this whole thing, will you have learned the Stabat Mater?
> 
> The only one of these to which I think i return is the Poulenc, I have heard the Szymanowski and Dvorak, maybe Rossini?


Boccherini? Palestrina?


----------



## Chilham

This morning:










Elgar: Symphony No. 2

Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin

This afternoon:










Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius

Sir Mark Elder, Alice Coote, Paul Groves, Bryn Terfel, Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé

To come:










Holst: The Planets

Mark Elder, The Halle Orchestra










Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4

Silesian Quartet










Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3

Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin, Mazurkas*
> 
> I'm listening to the Michelangeli recordings in this set.
> 
> View attachment 159447


I've ordered a Decca eloquence set by Jan Smeterlin, who was reputed to be a very fine Chopin pianist but I've never heard of him, a frequent occurence with this series, and I've been shocked and pleasantly surprised.

It sort of fits in with one of my grinds, which is the influence of the media machine whereby we're sold things they think they can sell us and thus miss out on some great music making that doesn't fit the media bill (see the blond pianist machine with lisiecki and the Jussens -- it would be terrible to remember Village of the Damned here, wouldn't it?) -- wait, not just pianists, Benjamin Appl.

If you're looking for mazurkas specifically, don't miss the old Ignaz Friedman, which I think is reissued by Naxos. That is the real thing.

Good, I carried on like a fool, I feel better.

On to the Friedman recordings.:cheers:


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Overture to "Kaiser Adolph von Nassau" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Fanny Mendelssohn - Abschied von Rom (Rothenberg/Arabesque)
Schubert - Lieder: D.938, D.785 & D.565 (D F-D/EMI)
R. Schumann - 5 Pieces in Folk Style, Op.102 (Ma/Sony)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I think I agree with much that you say. I find Abbado's Mozart is almost always too slick while Davis had a real feel for Mozart in his younger days. I do also often enjoy Harnoncourt's Mozart (especially those with the Consentus Musicus) but am not really a fan of Mackerras in Mozart (too little joy, rather hard pressed). Do you not warm to Bruno Walter's Mozart or Beecham's?


Have been having a look for Walter Mozart recordings......will probably end up streaming them if I can.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All Excellent.

Brahms: Violin Sonatas. Perlman Barenboim (live)










Liszt: Transcendental Etudes. Mariangela Vacatello. The piano recording can get a little harsh in spots but many nice moments in this.










Vivaldi: Concerti per violino IX. Boris Begelman, Rinaldo Allesandrini, Concerto Italiano. Another fine addition to this seris.










Chopin: Preludes. Murray Perahia










Beethoven: Symphony No. 9. Fricsay. One of my favourite ninths.


----------



## Guest

Returned to the Weinberg Chamber Symphony No 3 in this recording, by the Chamber Orchestra Kremlin










A world of difference from the Naxos recording, which I found extremely unsatisfying. The final movement, in particular, came to life in this recording. It alternates between a jaunty andantino melody and what sound like a slightly off-kilter hymn tune.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159449


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double and Triple Concertos
RV 531, 544, 551, 552, 561, 564

Christopher Coin, violoncello
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, director

1995, reissued 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 52, MWV A 18 - 'Hymn Of Praise'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter
Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

*Fischer*


----------



## Enthusiast

A very long time since I last played this disc. It's a good one, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9. Fricsay. One of my favourite ninths.


I think I'm the only guy around here who doesn't have that recording. I need to hunt that down so I can get in the club.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Three Portraits from _The England of Elizabeth_, Symphony No. 5 in D major
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 3 - David Oistrakh, Philharmonia Orchestra, Andre Cluytens.*

A mightily impressive performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 6 from this Svetlanov set. Actually a very good account and not at all unusual in its approach ... except perhaps it is often a little faster than many other accounts. Quite good sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Schwantner*: _Beyond Autumn_*, _September Canticle_**
*Gregory Hustis, horn
**James Diaz, organ
Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Enthusiast

Klemperer's Jupiter from this box:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I quite like Cage, I think he was an amazing composer. And everytime I listen to him I realize more and more that people here and in other places have absolutely no (insert expletive here) clue what his music was about. (That's not to say everyone should like him). 
A few of the works I've been listening to yesterday and today








And the other volumes in this series


----------



## Itullian

Today his Schumann


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Malx

I feel like the cat that got the cream - today a disc I have long been after, but rarely have I seen one available at a price I was prepared to pay, dropped through the letter box.
It was a good price relative to the other two currently available on Amazon, both used, the better deal of the two offered at a smidgen under £100 when postage is included.

Anyway I have listened to the disc and I am delighted to have added it to my collection.

*Suk, Asrael Symphony - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

L'Arte del Violino,Op.3

CD 1 Concerto 1-2-3 & 4


----------



## SanAntone

_Orchestral Songs_ by *Mahler*, *Wolf*, *Zemlinsky*, *Wellesz*, *Schreker*, *Bloch*
Schafer, Quasthoff, Goerne










A fantastic selection of late Romantic orchestral lieder by some of my favorite composers sung by some top tier singers. Cover art is cheesy, though; I think they could have done much better.


----------



## Endeavour

Glenn Gould in Salzburg & Moscow

Bach's "Goldberg Variations" Live at the Salzburg Festival, Mozarteum, Austria, Aug. 25, 1959 
Bach's "Three-Part Sinfonias" Live in Moscow, Russia, May 7, 1957


----------



## Mark Dee

Another mini concert (various sources):

*Smyth - The Wreckers.Act 2 Prelude*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra; Odaline de la Martinez
*
Rachmaninov - Prelude Op 23 No 4 in D*
Kathryn Stott (piano)

*Haydn - L'Isola Disabitata, Overture*
Vienna Symphony Orchestra; Antonio Janigro

*Rossini - The Siege of Corinthe Overture*
Vienna State Opera Orchestra; Mario Rossi

*Berlioz - Requiem -Tuba mirum*
Vinson Cole; Tanglewood Festival Chorus; Boston Symphony Orchestra; Seiji Ozawa

*Beethoven - Choral Fantasy in C minor Op.80: conclusion*
Evgeny Kissin (piano); RAIS chorus; Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra; Claudio Abbado


----------



## jim prideaux

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I think I agree with much that you say. I find Abbado's Mozart is almost always too slick while Davis had a real feel for Mozart in his younger days. I do also often enjoy Harnoncourt's Mozart (especially those with the Consentus Musicus) but am not really a fan of Mackerras in Mozart (too little joy, rather hard pressed). Do you not warm to Bruno Walter's Mozart or Beecham's?


Listening to 39,40 and 41 performed by Walter and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## 13hm13

Giuseppe Verdi, Riccardo Muti, Filarmonica Della Scala - Overtures And Preludes


----------



## Itullian




----------



## 13hm13

Anton Zimmermann - L'arte Del Mondo, Werner Ehrhardt - Symphonies


----------



## Eramire156

*A "terrible beauty"*

every time a listen to a recording from this era in Germany, there is than more a twinge of guilt.

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.9









Tilla Briem
Elisabeth Höngen
Peter Anders
Rudolf Watzke

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berlin Philharmoniker *

March 1942


----------



## Manxfeeder

Eramire156 said:


> every time a listen to a recording from this era in Germany, there is than more a twinge of guilt.


Why do you feel guilty?


----------



## Bkeske

Klemperer Conducts Wagner, The Philharmonia Orchestra - "Rienzi" - Overture / "Der Fliegende Hollander" - Overture / "Tannhauser" - Overture / "Lohengrin" - Prelude, Act / "Lohengrin" - Prelude, Act 3 / "Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg" - Overture / "Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg" - Dance Of The Apprentices And Entry Of The Masters, Act 3 / "Tristan Und Isolde" - Prelude & Liebestod / "Gotterdammerung" - Siegfried's Funeral March, Act 3.

Angel 2LP box, 1960

View attachment 159458


----------



## Tempesta

The Coote inhabits each one like no one else.


----------



## SanAntone

*Hans Pfitzner*: _Lieder_ 
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hartmut Höll


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Schubert*

Piano Sonata in G D 894

Peter Serkin

A beautiful account of what is one of my favorite piano sonatas. Wonderful.









*J.S. Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier Book II, Volume I
Preludes and Fugues 1-8

Glenn Gould


----------



## Bkeske

The Muir String Quartet : Chausson - Concerto In D Major, Op. 21 for Piano, Violin and String & String Quartet 'Unfinished' Op. 35. His Masters Voice 1987

View attachment 159463


----------



## SanAntone

*Wolf*: _Goethe-Lieder_
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Gerald Moore


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London, Janet Craxton obe, Jennifer Partridge piano, Ian Partridge Tenor : Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge (From "A Shropshire Lad"-A.E. Housman) / The Water Mill (Shove) / The New Ghost (Shove) / Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe. Odeon 1971 Netherlands

View attachment 159465


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Symphony No. 25

Peter Schmidl (clarinet)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin & Brahms: Ballades

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Brahms: Ballade, Op. 10 No. 1 'Edward'
Brahms: Ballades (4), Op. 10
Chopin: Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Chopin: Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Chopin: Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Chopin: Ballades Nos. 1-4


----------



## Gothos

I've already listened to the "Bailero"twice.Now to get on with the rest of the album


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Offenbach

Camille Thomas (cello), feat. Nemanja Radulovic (violin), feat.
Rolando Villazón (tenor)

Orchestre National de Lille
Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Moszkowski: Piano Concertos

Joseph Moog (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Rogerx

J.S & CPE Bach: Sonatas for Viola da gamba

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Recorded: 2016-04-29
Recording Venue: MCO, Hilversum

Stéphane Denève


----------



## 13hm13

A 1957 (recording??) ....

Bruckner, Carl Schuricht, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Symphony No. 8 In C Minor
Label: Angel Records - B-3656


----------



## Marinera

De Machy. Pièces de Violle - Suites de danses, Paris, 1685. Paolo Pandolfo


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op.70

Thomas Allen (baritone), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Anne Sofie
von Otter (contralto), John Connell (bass), Jamie Hopkins (boy
soprano), Anne Dawson (soprano), Lynne Dawson (soprano), Yvonne Kenny
(soprano), Kim Begley (tenor), Jean Rigby (mezzo-soprano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St Martinin the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1991-01
Recording Venue: St. John's, Smith Square


----------



## jim prideaux

Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Mozart-35th and 38th Symphonies.

Marvellous!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hans Werner Henze - various works part five of five for either side of an hour's walk.

Symphony no.7 (1983-84):








***

(*** same recording but different artwork)

_Fünf Nachtstücke_ for violin and piano (1990):
Violin Concerto no.3 (1997):










_Three Auden Songs_ for tenor and piano [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1983):
_Sechs Gesänge aus dem Arabischen_ for tenor and piano [Texts: Hans Werner Henze, with additional extracts from J.W. von Goethe and Hafiz] (1997-98):


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zts6








The Geneva Chamber Orchestra begin their concert with a work by Henryk Pachulski (1859-1921). Though born in Poland, he spent most of his life in Russia, working as a pianist, composer and teacher. His Suite dedicated to the memory of Tchaikovsky was written in 1897. After this rarity, Gautier Capuçon joins the orchestra in two celebrated cello concertos, and the programme is completed with Haydn's 'Hen' symphony, so called because a clucking second subject in the first movement, reminded listeners of the jerky back-and-forth head motion of a walking hen.

Presented by Fiona Talkington.

Gautier Capuçon, cello
Geneva Chamber Orchestra
Marzena Diakun, conductor

Henryk Pachulski: Suite Op 13, 'In memoriam P Tchaikovsky'
Haydn: Cello Concerto No 1 in C major
Haydn: Symphony No 83 in G minor, 'The Hen'
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor Op 33

Recorded at the Victoria Hall, Geneva, on 21 November 2020.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.
> 
> Mozart-35th and 38th Symphonies.
> 
> Marvellous!


.....and on to 39,40 and 41 with Gunter Wand conducting the NDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony
Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## SanAntone

*Hugo Wolf* & *Max Reger*: _Orchestral Songs_
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Stefan Soltesz; Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Vienna PO, Claudio Abbado.*

A live recording which sounds very good to my ears.
But did I hear a slightly squawky note on a woodwind enterance, surely not from the mighty VPO - not that it matters it just makes the event more real for me. 
I do like live recordings, provided the sound isn't compromised.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist
mein Licht, mein Leben
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem':
Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des
Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis
gekrönter Damen
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz
und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## SearsPoncho

Verdi - String Quartet - Hagen Quartet


Shostakovich - Piano Trio #2 - Borodin Trio


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Harp Concerto and Piano Concerto

Nancy Allen (harp) & Oscar Tarrago (piano)

Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México, Enrique Bátiz


----------



## Bourdon

*Henry Purcell*

A fine recording with the Parley of instruments and Red Byrd.


----------



## Enthusiast

Svetlanov's Mahler 3 - a very fine performance: sane and slightly restrained but full of good things. One of my preferred accounts of this work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159476


*George Frideric Handel*

6 Concerti grossi, op. 3

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1984


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## mparta

I don't think I've ever listened to this huge set before and had it for eons.

So last night, the first Schoenberg quartet.

Characteristically huge and grandiose, but interesting and not unattractive. A single listen far from adequate, so do it again.

I have multiple versions of the Berg string music, I like it but prefer the operas, which I love.

The Webern will follow.

The good thing about the La Salle recordings is that for the Schoenberg string quartet with voice, they have Margaret Price!!!


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20
> 
> Véronique Gens (soprano)
> 
> Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


had to show it , didn't you?

Pretty picture and attractive music, do I have to have it?


----------



## haziz




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some say Barbirolli's Elgar can be too much heart-on-the-sleeve but I disagree and in works like the _Enigma Variations_ his response to the music is so deeply heartfelt it can move me to tears. On the other hand his _Falstaff_ has a quixotic energy that is most engaging.

Excellent 1960s recordings.


----------



## Vasks

*Markevitch - Overture to "Le Nouvel Age" (Lyndon-Gee/Marco Polo)
Haas - Suite for Piano, Op. 13 (Schleiermacher/MDG)
Frankel - Symphony #8 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Great performances of Brahms 1st and 4th symphonies from Svetlanov. The 1st, with its blazing start, is muscular and powerful. The 4th has similar qualities but of course there is more scope (fully realised) for excitement in the last two movements. The performances also give us an authentic Brahms glow. The recordings are fine. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Holbrooke: Symphonic Poems

Judith Ingolfsson (violin)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Marinera

Colours in the Dark - The Instrumental music of Alexander Agricola.

Ensemble Leones, Marc Lewon, Crawford Young (lute)


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> I do not consider myself to be an expert and am therefore reluctant to pass judgement on performances/recordings. However I really did not enjoy these two performances.....I had just returned to the Prague and turned it off....something not quite right to these ears! Am now listening to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performance. In both cases the recordings were new to me.....one from the Abbado Symphony Edition box set, the other from the Davis Symphonies box set. I am well aware that I am not comparing 'like with like' in that the orchestras are very different but I find myself far preferring Davis. It is not even as simple as preferring big modern orchestras to HIP informed outfits.......my performances of choice in this case have proven to be either conducted by Mackerras or Harnoncourt.


As I suggested, I dug out my Abbado, Orchestra Mozart box and listened to the two Symphonies mentioned.

I would have to say I didn't find them as much of a challenge as Jim. 
Abbado can be a cool customer and I will accept that at times in these live performances he does appear a little stolid, maybe he could have loosened his top coat a bit and let rip, thinking that through - maybe at his time of life (when the recordings were made) that might not have beem advisable.
Overall I did enjoy the chamber scale live performances but concede that others have more elan and zip to their interpretations. Are they the best available I would doubt that but I am happy to have them to hand and will dip into some of the concertos in the next few days.

Thanks for the reminder Jim.

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos 38 & 41 - Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Enthusiast

After Malx has posted this work more than once in the last few days, I have been influenced! A fine work if not a favourite.


----------



## Musicaterina

Giovanni Coperario: Fantasia a6 'al folgorante squardo'

played by The English Cornett and Sackbut Ensemble

Gawain Glenton, Conor Hastings - cornetto
Nicholas Perry - tenor cornetto
Emily White, Andrew Harwood-White - tenor sackbut
Adrian France - bass sackbut


----------



## Musicaterina

Giovanni Gabrieli (c.1554-1612): Canzon Noni Toni a8

played by The English Cornett and Sackbut Ensemble

Gawain Glenton, Andrea Inghisciano - cornetts
Emily White, Tom Lees, Adrian France, sackbuts
Silas Wollston - organ


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Elgar phase with Barbirolli's Symphony no 1 and Cockaigne Overture. Glorious performances both.


----------



## Enthusiast

I used to think of Norrington's first Beethoven symphonies set as vandalism and never listened to his Mozart at that time. It turns out he was an excellent Mozart conductor. The work he has done in Stuttgart with Mozart is very fine but well before that he was also producing first rate Mozart records. I listened to the 38th and 39th symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Another live recording (which seems to be todays unintended theme) a random selection from the shelves - one of the way too many that don't get enough play time.

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Robert Holl (bass), Eva Mei (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Arnold Schönberg Choir, Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I used to think of Norrington's first Beethoven symphonies set as vandalism...


In my opinion, much of Norrington's first Beethoven cycle actually holds up very well!

Even the Ninth, which is the most problematic in cycle, actually is mostly very good outside of just a couple very odd tempo choices (none of which bug me as much as Brüggen's second Ninth, where his has the choir literally shout "Freude!" instead of sing it fortissimo.)

If anything is vandalism, it's the work of a specific, insanely overrated "critic" who tries to relentlessly and maliciously trash Norrington's achievements and reputation, which was well and fairly earned.


----------



## Itullian

Checking out this set


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> In my opinion, much of Norrington's first Beethoven cycle actually holds up very well!
> 
> Even the Ninth, which is the most problematic in cycle, actually is mostly very good outside of just a couple very odd tempo choices (none of which bug me as much as Brüggen's second Ninth, where his has the choir literally shout "Freude!" instead of sing it fortissimo.)
> 
> If anything is vandalism, it's the work of a specific, insanely overrated "critic" who tries to relentlessly and maliciously trash Norrington's achievements and reputation, which was well and fairly earned.


Perhaps but I never liked it. I didn't much care for Gardiner's cycle either. I think they both caught something of Beethoven's musical character but lost another part. Gardiner's later live recordings of a couple of the symphonies was much better - I think his approach had "bedded in" by that time. I am keen for people who have heard Norrington's first Beethoven set and avoided him like the plague since then (I have had quite a few engagements with members who fit in that group) to know that he has made so many wonderful records and that his work is well worth exploring beyond that set.

I certainly agree, though, that Norrington is something close to being a genius. And vandal would be too polite for that critic you are thinking of.


----------



## Malx

Something different from the rest of the days listening to end.

*Saint-Saens, Violin Concerto No 3 - Rachel Kolly d'Alba, Orchestre Symphonique Bienne, Jean-Jacques Kantorow.*


----------



## Enthusiast

I've been listening to this record for decades. These performances are _so _good.


----------



## Chilham

Not a lot of listening time today.










Vivaldi: the Four Seasons "Autumn"

Adrian Chandler, La Serenissima










Delius: Brigg Fair

Sir Andrew Davis, Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Strauss: Four Last Songs

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Lise Davidsen, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Poem of Ecstacy*

I'm listening with the score. I've never seen an orchestral direction "tres parfume" before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various works part one of three for this evening. I would be interested in a catch-all collection of Berg's songs for voice and piano if such a thing actually exists - the collection below featuring Jessye Norman has a regrettably short running time and omits the _Vier Lieder_ op.2 and about 75% of the earliest pre-op.1 songs.

Piano Sonata op.1 (1907-08):










Twelve early songs for voice and piano from the posthumous _Jugendlieder_ collections (1901-08):
_Schliesse mir die Augen beide_ [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (first setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1907):
_Altenberg Lieder_ - five songs for soprano and orchestra op.4 [Texts: Peter Altenberg] (1912):










String Quartet op.3 (1910):
_Hier ist Friede_ [_Here is Peace_] - song no.4 from _(5) Altenberg Lieder_ for voice and orchestra, arr. for piano, harmonium, violin and cello by Alban Berg (orig. 1912 - arr. 1917):
_Vier Stücke_ for clarinet and piano op.5, arr. for viola and piano by Henk Guittart (orig. 1913 - arr. 1992):










_Drei Stücke_ for orchestra op.6 (1914-15):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Checking out this set


Please let us know your initial thoughts .....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> In my opinion, much of Norrington's first Beethoven cycle actually holds up very well!
> 
> Even the Ninth, which is the most problematic in cycle, actually is mostly very good outside of just a couple very odd tempo choices (none of which bug me as much as Brüggen's second Ninth, where his has the choir literally shout "Freude!" instead of sing it fortissimo.)
> 
> If anything is vandalism, it's the work of a specific, insanely overrated "critic" who tries to relentlessly and maliciously trash Norrington's achievements and reputation, which was well and fairly earned.


I'm glad some people appreciate Norrington's consummate musicianship and cerebral approach. I've loved the London Classical Players cycle for many years, odd tempos here and there or not!


----------



## HenryPenfold

I agree, the Stuttgart Mozart is special, but the earlier LCP is up there too.

I know so many people who have it in for him, but he's a near genius (and wonderful live in concert, I vouch).



Enthusiast said:


> I used to think of Norrington's first Beethoven symphonies set as vandalism and never listened to his Mozart at that time. It turns out he was an excellent Mozart conductor. The work he has done in Stuttgart with Mozart is very fine but well before that he was also producing first rate Mozart records. I listened to the 38th and 39th symphonies.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Even though I'm keen on Harnoncourt in anything he does (LvB symphonies, esp 4), I've never heard this recording!

Bernstein's 1960s account is my goto, but this looks interesting!



Malx said:


> Another live recording (which seems to be todays unintended theme) a random selection from the shelves - one of the way too many that don't get enough play time.
> 
> *Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Robert Holl (bass), Eva Mei (soprano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Arnold Schönberg Choir, Chamber Orchestra Of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Continuing my Elgar phase with Barbirolli's Symphony no 1 and Cockaigne Overture. *Glorious* performances both.


You probably know, RVW referred to Barbirolli as 'Glorious John' .........


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HenryPenfold

That Bostridge CD is superb .... so are the others!



elgars ghost said:


> Hans Werner Henze - various works part five of five for either side of an hour's walk.
> 
> Symphony no.7 (1983-84):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording but different artwork)
> 
> _Fünf Nachtstücke_ for violin and piano (1990):
> Violin Concerto no.3 (1997):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Three Auden Songs_ for tenor and piano [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1983):
> _Sechs Gesänge aus dem Arabischen_ for tenor and piano [Texts: Hans Werner Henze, with additional extracts from J.W. von Goethe and Hafiz] (1997-98):


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein*: _A Quiet Place_
Claudia Boyle, Joseph Kaiser, Gordon Bintner, Lucas Meachem
Kent Nagano, Orchestre et Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## bharbeke

*Haydn: Complete Symphonies*
Ernst Marzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra

Here is a quick update on this listening project. The vast majority of these sound very nice to my ears. I have 19 left to hear (80, 81, 88-104).

My highest recommendations go to the following Haydn symphonies from this set: 5, 9, 15, 20, 38, 51, 53, 56, 61, 69, 73, 84, 86, and A.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one. Received from Berkshire Record Outlet along with a couple other discs by Honegger, and Lutoslawski.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *Bernstein*: _A Quiet Place_
> Claudia Boyle, Joseph Kaiser, Gordon Bintner, Lucas Meachem
> Kent Nagano, Orchestre et Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


Nice to see Bernstein's only true large-scale opera posted. _A Quiet Place_ is one of only two Bernstein stage works I would still really like on disc, the other being the Koch disc of the (mainly unused) music he wrote for a 1950 production of _Peter Pan_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

The conducting on this is curiously underpowered, but it makes for nice background listening.


----------



## mparta

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> The conducting on this is curiously underpowered, but it makes for nice background listening.
> 
> View attachment 159484


Ouch It makes me type more, that's all I've got to say.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Verdi: Il Trovatore*
Leontyne Price
Placido Domingo
Sherrill Milnes
Fiorenza Cossotto
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Zubin Mehta, cond.
Rec. 1969









*CDs 9&10 FROM:*










The botched recording, or perhaps botched tape preservation, of this magnificent studio performance is truly one the saddest stories in the history of recorded opera. Everything about the performance (soloists, orchestra, chorus, conductor) is glorious. To have to suffer through so much overload distortion is tragic considering the vintage of the recording.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Bournemouth SO - Litton_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159486


*Heinrich Schütz*

Symphoniae Sacrae I

2016


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
_Bournemouth SO - Litton_


----------



## SanAntone

*Lotte Lenya sings Kurt Weill's The Seven Deadly Sins & Berlin Theatre Songs*


----------



## Itullian

Some middle ones


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO D'AMORE
*Claudio Monteverdi*
_L'Arpeggiata_
Christina Pluhar - direction
_
Erato_


----------



## mparta

pmsummer said:


> TEATRO D'AMORE
> *Claudio Monteverdi*
> _L'Arpeggiata_
> Christina Pluhar - direction
> _
> Erato_


What is this? Is it good?


----------



## mparta

I could go on and on.

The Mahler is very good, very beautifully built and played.

And then comes the Schubert and everything else melts into insignificance.:angel:

That might not have been the intention of whoever built this set, but that's what i hear.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, /Mendelssohn:
String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Webern*: Passacaglia, Op. 1; Fünf Sätze, Op. 5; Sechs Stücke, Op. 6; Symphony, Op. 21
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Stunning, intense performances of this gorgeous music!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Mass No.3 in F minor
-Psalm 150


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets No. 2

Julian Steckel, Anna Reszniak, Antje Weithaas, Tanja Tetzlaff, Byol
Kang, Barbara Buntrock and Timothy Ridout


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Overture to _Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus_, Op. 43; Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
The London Classical Players, Roger Norrington

This disc is one example (among others) of Norrington's first Beethoven cycle that I think still holds up very, very well. It's a bold, always musical, rhythmically astute performance. Certainly: no vandalism. Even just with period instruments, there are more ways than one to successfully interpret this great symphony!


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2

Beethoven
-Symphony No.5 in C minor Op.67
-Symphony No.7 in A major Op.92

Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories

Nigel Short


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Suites for Lute, Nos. 1-3 in G minor, E minor, C minor, BWV 995-997
Jakob Lindberg


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Carl Petersson (piano)

Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Peter Wiesheu


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> What is this? Is it good?


The BBC Review:

_*Very special, and very surprising*

If you were to read the sleeve notes for this Monteverdi disc from the early music group L'Arpeggiata, then you might be forgiven for being scared off. Director, Christina Pluhar, devotes much of the space to discussing Monteverdi's use of ostinato and walking basses, which is fine if you have a music degree, but scholarly gobbledygook to most. Don't be put off. Don't be. The packaging is a red herring, and this disc has to be one of the most exciting Baroque performances to hit the record shelves this year.

The group's aim is to show off the variety of Claudio Monteverdi's secular compositions, and the subsequent wide-ranging assortment of Baroque bonbons encompasses everything from the sensuous duet, Pur ti miro, from L'incoronazione di Poppea, to the upbeat instrumental Toccata that opens L'Orfeo. The technical perfection, and the easy informality with each other and the music, with which these pieces are performed, makes for a captivating listen. It's back to those ostinato and walking basses, though, for the disc's trump card. A walking bass is a bass line that moves step by step, and it is an ostinato bass if repeated over and over; they are often associated with jazz musicians, an example being the opening repeated downward bass line of Nina Simone's My Baby Just Cares For Me. Monteverdi, Christina Pluhar points out, actually invented such things as early as 1607. Here, on the tracks featuring a walking bass, the musicians have injected a swing (or, as Pluhar puts it, a 'scherzo musicale') that has turned these pieces into an extraordinary fusion of Baroque and Jazz. The first track on which it appears, Ohime ch'io cado, feels as though Miles Davis has swapped his trumpet for a Baroque cornett and time-travelled back with his band for a jamming session with Monteverdi. Meld Philippe Jarroussky's sweet countertenor into the mix (who is also letting his hair down), and you've got something that is very special, and very surprising. A Must Listen._


----------



## Rogerx

Glière & Glazunov: Concertos

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano), Osian Ellis
(harp), Josef Sivo (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein

Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
Glière: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Grechaninov: Lullaby, Op. 108
Stravinsky: Pastorale


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini
(Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel



> Gramophone Magazine November 2000
> 
> At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing
> the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to
> give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness
> brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in
> sensitivity and roundness of tone.





> Penguin Guide 2011 edition
> 
> [Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making
> the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she
> crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death
> scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but
> he is vocally ideal.





> Good CD Guide
> 
> Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she
> simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The
> famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has
> pretty well everything going for it.


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> I agree, the Stuttgart Mozart is special, but the earlier LCP is up there too.
> 
> I know so many people who have it in for him, but he's a near genius (and wonderful live in concert, I vouch).


Henry....Intrigued by the fact that Norrington has seemed to attract such criticism/'vitriol' over the years. To my ears his Beethoven SWR recordings are 'bang on'.....I also have the good fortune to have access to his Schumann and Mendelssohn recordings with the same orchestra that I also find impressive. Am seriously considering the recent Brahms symphony release and the Mozart box looks attractive to me.

As Beethoven 4 is one of my favourite symphonies by anybody I am going to go back to the Harnoncourt recording on your recommendation in your next post!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Davis's 2001 LSO performance of Elgar's 1st Symphony runs to about the same timings as Barbirolli's, but it just seems a lot slower, right from the rather opening theme, which sounds lugubrious rather than _nobilmente_. Not a patch on the Barbirolli I listened to yesterday and the symphony failed to make anywhere near the same effect.


----------



## HenryPenfold

....................................


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Henry....Intrigued by the fact that Norrington has seemed to attract such criticism/'vitriol' over the years. To my ears his Beethoven SWR recordings are 'bang on'.....I also have the good fortune to have access to his Schumann and Mendelssohn recordings with the same orchestra that I also find impressive. Am seriously considering the recent Brahms symphony release and the Mozart box looks attractive to me.
> 
> As Beethoven 4 is one of my favourite symphonies by anybody I am going to go back to the Harnoncourt recording on your recommendation in your next post!


This is a must-have!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Anton Webern*: Passacaglia, Op. 1; Fünf Sätze, Op. 5; Sechs Stücke, Op. 6; Symphony, Op. 21
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Stunning, intense performances of this gorgeous music!


Stunning, intense gorgeous ..........

Knorf, your words capture to perfection this release - an enterprise driven by Karajan, without which, recorded music would be so much poorer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> Stunning, intense gorgeous ..........
> 
> Knorf, your words capture to perfection this release - an enterprise driven by Karajan, without which, recorded music would be so much poorer.


I have to admit to not much liking the music of the New Viennese School, but I do own and enjoy Karajan's recordings of Berg, Webern and Schoenberg.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> .....and on to 39,40 and 41 with Gunter Wand conducting the NDR Sinfonieorchester.


And again this morning!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various works part two of three for either side of an hour's walk.

_Wozzeck_ - opera in three acts [Libretto: Alban Berg, after the drama _Woyzeck_ by Georg Büchner] (1914-22):










_Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds (1923-25):










_Schliesse mir die Augen_ beide [_Close Both My Eyes_] - song for voice and piano (second setting) [Text: Theodor Storm] (1925):
_Sieben frühe Lieder_ for voice and piano, rev. and arr. for high voice and orchestra by Alban Berg [Texts: Carl Hauptmann/Nikolaus Lenau/Theodor Storm/Rainer Maria Rilke/Johannes Schlaf/Otto Erich Hartelben/Paul Hohenberg] (orig. c. 1905-08 - arr. 1928):










_Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet (1925-26):


----------



## jim prideaux

Could not resist a second hand bargain and it has just turned up in the post do first listen to......

Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies.

Clearly very different to Wand and the NDR SO......But both are equally valid as far as I am concerned.

So long as the opening minutes of the 38th bring a sense of expectation and a smile to my face it works for me!


----------



## Chilham

Strauss R: Ein Heldenleben

Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Academia nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roberto González Monjas










Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra










Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"

Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying with Barbirolli for Elgar's 2nd.

With this issue I also get to listen again to Barbirolli's sublime performances of _Sospiri_ and *Elegy*.


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Piano Works, Vol. 2

Florian Noack (piano)

Lyapunov: Barcarolle in G sharp minor, Op. 46
Lyapunov: Chant de Noël
Lyapunov: Chant du Crépuscule, Op. 22
Lyapunov: Chanteurs de Noels
Lyapunov: Cortège des Mages
Lyapunov: Fêtes de Noël, Op. 41
Lyapunov: Humoreske, Op. 34
Lyapunov: Novelette, Op. 18
Lyapunov: Nuit de Noël
Lyapunov: Preludes (7), Op. 6
Lyapunov: Three Pieces, Op. 1
Lyapunov: Variations & Fugue in D sharp minor on a Russian Theme, Op. 49


----------



## Marinera

Bach - Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord. Giulia Nuti, Chiara Zanisi


----------



## Bourdon

*Krieg und Frieden*

Sweelinck-Philps-Gibbons-Byrd-Louis Couperin-Froberger and others

Bob van Asperen


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

William Byrd: Fantasia no. 1 in 4 Parts

played by:

Mélisande Corriveau, treble viol
Rebecca Reed, tenor viol
Arnie Tanimoto, tenor viol
Patricia Ann Neely, bass viol


----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


>


Any comments?

Been intrigued by the idea of Karlowicz for a while!


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Oboe Concerto & Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme

Alf Nilsson (oboe)

Stockholm Sinfonietta, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Davis's 2001 LSO performance of Elgar's 1st Symphony runs to about the same timings as Barbirolli's, but it just seems a lot slower, right from the rather opening theme, which sounds lugubrious rather than _nobilmente_. Not a patch on the Barbirolli I listened to yesterday and the symphony failed to make anywhere near the same effect.


I think I agree. But luckily he got to record it again (with the Staatskapelle Dresden) and did much better (IMO). Of course, Barbirolli's Elgar recordings are rarely equalled (and probably never bettered - although Barenboim just might have) but the works are big enough to respond well to a variety of approaches.


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Reveries"
> _Bournemouth SO - Litton_


A comment of no great importance - - that was the first Tchaikovsky Symphony disc I bought.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Henry....Intrigued by the fact that Norrington has seemed to attract such criticism/'vitriol' over the years. To my ears his Beethoven SWR recordings are 'bang on'.....I also have the good fortune to have access to his Schumann and Mendelssohn recordings with the same orchestra that I also find impressive. Am seriously considering the recent Brahms symphony release and the Mozart box looks attractive to me.
> 
> As Beethoven 4 is one of my favourite symphonies by anybody I am going to go back to the Harnoncourt recording on your recommendation in your next post!


Agreed. The Mozart set is well worth exploring: cutting edge serious Mozart.


----------



## SanAntone

*Othmar Schoeck*: _Sommernacht_ (1945)


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Overture to _Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus_, Op. 43; Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> The London Classical Players, Roger Norrington
> 
> This disc is one example (among others) of Norrington's first Beethoven cycle that I think still holds up very, very well. It's a bold, always musical, rhythmically astute performance. Certainly: no vandalism. *Even just with period instruments, there are more ways than one to successfully interpret this great symphony!*


I think the Beethoven symphonies respond well to a wide variety of approaches - I can't think of any works that come close in this (perhaps Mahler's symphonies?). There must be more than ten sets of the symphonies that seem indispensable to me. But, until the Harnoncourt Consentus Musicus (just one record, I think) and the Haselbock recordings came along, there were not that many HIP sets that seemed to me to be as successful as the best. Many seemed bland, although not Norrington or Gardiner I'll grant you.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I agree, the Stuttgart Mozart is special, but the earlier LCP is up there too.
> 
> I know so many people who have it in for him, but he's a near genius (and wonderful live in concert, I vouch).


We're agreeing, aren't we?

In any case I am glad to be seeing lots of pro-Norrington posts ... I have been trying to elicit some for a while!


----------



## Enthusiast

Too many posts from me ... and I haven't even mentioned how I spent the morning. It was with this ...


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Stephen Kovacevich, LPO, Wolfgang Sawallisch.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159500


*Luigi Boccherini*

String Quintet in E op. 11 no. 5, Minuetto
Guitar Quintet IV in D, G 448, "Fandango"
Cello Concerto in G, G 480
Guitar Quintet in C, G 453

Europa Galante (quintets)
Fabio Biondi

Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Finland (concerto)
Julia Kangas

2001 and 2003, compilation 2012


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument
and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Violin Concerto

Henryk Szering violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Hans Schmidt Isserstedt


----------



## sbmonty

Johann Sebastian Bach: Víkingur Ólafsson


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV36c 'Schwingt freudig euch empor',

Edith Mathis (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Siegfried Lorenz (bass)

Berlin Chamber Orchestra, Berlin Soloists

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV203 'Amore traditore'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV209 'Non sa che sia dolore' (Italian Cantata)


----------



## jim prideaux

Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.

Nielsen-1st and 2nd Symphonies.

A cycle that seems to have received varied responses!


----------



## starthrower

I've been meaning to listen to this work for a number of years and I just picked up this CD set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159501


*Claudio Monteverdi*

16 instrumental and vocal works

Nuria Rial, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Cyril Auvity, tenor
Jan van Elsacker, tenor
João Fernandes, bass

L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar, direction

2009

Thanks to pmsummer for the reminder.


----------



## Enthusiast

Something of a coincidence that Starthrower was listening to the same piece:


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.
> 
> Nielsen-1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> A cycle that seems to have received varied responses!


I quite liked half of it! It seemed that each disc had one very good and one rather average performance. I can't remember any more which symphonies were the good ones.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I just got de Leeuw's La Transfiguration... as well.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Strauss: Oboe Concerto & Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme
> 
> Alf Nilsson (oboe)
> 
> Stockholm Sinfonietta, Neeme Järvi


For those who care a little about this kind of "secular" interest, this oboist is of the German school, I think best represented by Lothar Koch in te Berlin Philharmonic in the 60s and 70s, and he is very, very good. This is a lovely version of the Strauss.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, New World Symphony*

Fritz Reiner conducting. He is not amused.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Is he _smoking _or does he just have a very short baton?


----------



## SanAntone

*Stravinsky*: _Symphony of Psalms _
John Eliot Gardiner, London Symphony Orchestra, The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Is he _smoking _or does he just have a very short baton?


You'd have to ask the ladies!


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46/Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55/ The first meeting/The mountain thral/ Sic Norwegen songs

Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano), Palle Knudsen (baritone)
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 29-31 May (Tk11-15) / 25 August (Tk16) 2006
Recording Venue: Malmö Concert Hall, Sweden


----------



## Vasks

*Mancini - Overture to "Gl'Amanti Generosi" (Parley of Instruments/Hyperion)
Viviani - Selections from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
D. Scarlatti - Sonatas in D, K.443-444 (Kipnis/EMI)
Vivaldi - Viola d'amore Concerto in A minor, RV.397 (Pine/Cedille)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 11 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## SanAntone

*IGOR STRAVINSKY* - _Monumentum; Mass; Choral-Variationen (on "Vom Himmel hoch"); Symphony of Psalms_
Herreweghe, Philippe
Collegium Vocale Gent
Royal Flemish Philharmonic










IMO, *Philippe Herreweghe* is consistently excellent in choral music.


----------



## starthrower

Like a fool I hesitated when Berkshire Record Outlet offered all five in this series for 29 dollars. But I did manage to get this one.


----------



## Guest

Backtracking to the first Chamber symphony, this time in the Chamber Orchestra Kremlin recording. A very engaging and interesting piece. In this case both this recording and the Naxos recording were pleasing.










Anyone heard the Kremer recordings of this music on ECM?


----------



## Enthusiast

Arne overtures and Handel's Op. 4 organ concertos ....


----------



## Flamme

Leading countertenor Max Emanuel Cenčić is joined by Polish period instrument ensemble Orkiestra Historyczna for a programme of operatic showstoppers and sparkling instrumental music by Handel and his contemporaries.

Introduced live from Wigmore Hall by Hannah French.

Handel: All'orror delle procelle (Riccardo Primo, re d'Inghilterra, HWV 23)
Leonardo Vinci: Sta l'alma pietosa (Gismondo, re di Polonia)
Francesco Geminiani (arr. Charles Avison): Violin Sonata in G, Op. 1, No. 1 
Francesco Scarlatti: Concerto grosso No. 4 in E minor; Concerto grosso No. 3 in A minor
Nicola Porpora: Core avezzo al furore (Polifemo)
Handel: Deggio morire, o stelle (Siroe, re di Persia, HWV 24)

8.20 pm
Interval music (from CD)
JS Bach: English Suite No. 3 in G minor BWV 808
Murray Perahia (piano)

8.40 pm
Leonardo Vinci: Bella pace (Gismondo, re di Polonia)
Handel Se dolce m'era già (Floridante, HWV 14)
Francesco Scarlatti: Concerto grosso No. 1 in E
Charles Avison: Concerto grosso No. 6 in D (after Domenico Scarlatti)
Handel: La tigre arde di sdegno (Admeto, re di Tessaglia, HWV 22)
Johann Adolf Hasse: Non sempre oprar da forte (Cajo Fabricio)

Max Emanuel Cenčić (countertenor)
Orkiestra Historyczna
Martyna Pastuszka (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...R-YTh2AcjfkSXWV-LoYs-iPQFtCZU6D0dOZGEHmiet9ig


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Like a fool I hesitated when Berkshire Record Outlet offered all five in this series for 29 dollars. But I did manage to get this one.


Sorry, I can't resist rubbing salt into the wound - last October I managed to get the 5 volume box direct from Chandos for £15. One of the best bargains I've come across for a very long time.


----------



## Red Terror

Some of Messiaen's work leaves me dumbfounded, but I truly love this recording of Visions by Osborne / Roscoe.


----------



## Red Terror

Baron Scarpia said:


> Backtracking to the first Chamber symphony, this time in the Chamber Orchestra Kremlin recording. A very engaging and interesting piece. In this case both this recording and the Naxos recording were pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard the Kremer recordings of this music on ECM?


Yes. Highly recommended.


----------



## Malx

Not totally random selections this afternoon the cover of the first disc led me to the second selection.

*Brahms, Cello Sonata No 2 - Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough.*

*Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune & La Mer - Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle.*

I rate Rattle's La Mer (live recording) - he underplays things compared to many but the orchestral colours come through in a subtle manner.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Holbrooke - Symphony No. 3; etc. (Howard Griffiths)


----------



## Enthusiast

This week's quartet and some other Verdi pieces transcribed for string quartet).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg - various works part three of three for the rest of today, probably concluding with the final act of _Lulu_ sometime tomorrow morning. I love the sound-world of _Lulu_ but the text is an absolute swine to keep up with at times, thanks mainly to a legion of people coming and going in 'blink and you miss them' fashion - if Emperor Joseph II could grumble about too many notes in one of Mozart's operas then maybe insignificant old me can wonder if Berg had too many characters in one of his.

_Drei Stücke_ from the _Lyrischen Suite_ for string quartet, arr. for string orchestra by Alban Berg (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1928):
Violin Concerto (1935):










_Adagio_ from the _Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin and winds, arr. for violin, clarinet and piano by Alban Berg (orig. 1923-25 - arr. 1935):










_Lulu_ - opera in three acts (orchestration posthumously completed by Friedrich Cerha) [Libretto: Alban Berg, after the plays _Erdgeist_ and _Die Büchse der Pandora_ by Frank Wedekind] (1927-35 inc.):


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Sorry, I can't resist rubbing salt into the wound - last October I managed to get the 5 volume box direct from Chandos for £15. One of the best bargains I've come across for a very long time.


Which demonstrates the profit margin on CDs. Amazon and other vendors are asking 25-35 dollars per disc.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Which demonstrates the profit margin on CDs. Amazon and other vendors are asking 25-35 dollars per disc.


Those prices seem high - Chandos are currently offering the set of five discs on their site at £34.50 (SACDs) not sure if their charges for shipping to US are high. Amazon UK £34.25.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax*

Symphony 5 & 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Merl

Playing the superb cd2 from this set.


----------



## SanAntone

_Lied Edition 1_
*Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau *


----------



## Malx

Two 20th century British clarinet concertos from yet another of those discs that rarely see the inside of my CD player.

*Finzi & Stanford Clarinet Concertos - Emma Johnson, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Groves.*


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.7 "Leningrad"*









*Evgeny Svetlanov
Residente Orkest The Hague*


----------



## thejewk

Enjoying some early Ligetti:

Cello sonata - David Geringas
Musica Ricercata - Aimard
String Quartet 1 - Arditti SQ

All superb. I love what he went on to make soon after, but I would have loved for him to spend a little more time working in similar idioms to these pieces.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Four Études for Piano*, Concerto for Two Pianos, Four Norwegian Moods**, Ode**
Mark Wait* & Tom Schultz
**The Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Flute Concerto in A*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Sorry, I can't resist rubbing salt into the wound - last October I managed to get the 5 volume box direct from Chandos for £15. One of the best bargains I've come across for a very long time.


Incredible bargain!

I shall ignore the schadenfreude!


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> Two 20th century British clarinet concertos from yet another of those discs that rarely see the inside of my CD player.
> 
> *Finzi & Stanford Clarinet Concertos - Emma Johnson, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Groves.*


To be honest.... there are a lot of Brits on this site and so a lot of English/British music that I don't think about

But I really appreciate Finzi, this clarinet piece is nice but his music with the Thomas Hardy poems is just fantastic. Earth, Air and Rain, for instance. I don't recall ever seeing that mentioned here despite there being an unbelievable number of people who listen to RVW. Seems upside down to me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3*
Paul Kletzki & the Philharmonia 
Witold Malcuzynski (Piano)

According to the information on the back of the sleeve, this recording dates from some point in 1947.

It is a beautiful performance, it has a feel and flow to it. There's some background noise but it is not overly intrusive - nothing is obscured and both orchestra and piano sound very good. It isn't enough to detract from the enjoyment.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3*
> Paul Kletzki & the Philharmonia
> Witold Malcuzynski (Piano)
> 
> According to the information on the back of the sleeve, this recording dates from some point in 1947.
> 
> It is a beautiful performance, it has a feel and flow to it. There's some background noise but it is not overly intrusive - nothing is obscured and both orchestra and piano sound very good. It isn't enough to detract from the enjoyment.


Now moving into *Sibelius' Third Symphony* from this set. Kletzki again conducting the Philharmonia in a recording from 1959.

The sound quality here is excellent, clear and free of any extraneous noise. The performance, several moments into the first movement is engrossing. It sounds beautiful in every sense - audio and performance quality.


----------



## Malx

Still going through discs seldom played - the good news is its like catching up with old friends.

*Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue / Barber, Adagio for Strings / Copland, Appalachian Spring - LAPO, Leonard Bernstein (conductor/piano).*


----------



## Malx

mparta said:


> To be honest.... there are a lot of Brits on this site and so a lot of English/British music that I don't think about
> 
> But I really appreciate Finzi, this clarinet piece is nice but his music with the Thomas Hardy poems is just fantastic. Earth, Air and Rain, for instance. I don't recall ever seeing that mentioned here despite there being an unbelievable number of people who listen to RVW. Seems upside down to me.


If I'm honest, as I'm not a great fan of lied/song so I know little of Finzi's work in that area. I do rate his orchestral output - but I also rate Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Eramire156

*César Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no.19in C major, K.465*









*Loewenguth Quartet
Jacqueline Eymar (Franck)*


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> If I'm honest, as I'm not a great fan of lied/song so I know little of Finzi's work in that area. I do rate his orchestral output - but I also rate Vaughan Williams.


But those are beautiful songs written to great poetry. I think Hardy is known because American schools teach Jude the Obscure, for some reason, which is fine, but the poetry is a step above much of what is otherwise taught and very very very amenable to being set as these wonderful songs.
Highly recommended. I think I had Benjamin Luxon first, but Stephen Varcoe on Hyperion is not bad.


----------



## Marinera

The Court of Bayreuth - J.B. Hagen, A. Falckenhagen, C.G. Scheidler. Miguel Yisrael


----------



## starthrower

First listen to my first recording of this work. The sound is superb!


----------



## SanAntone

*Weill*: _Die Dreigroschenoper_
Ute Lemper, Rene Kollo, Milva 
John Mauceri, RIAS Berlin Sinfonietta


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Clarinet Quintet*

There is a nice balance between the clarinet and the strings; one doesn't overpower or outshine the other. They also have a combined sensitivity, with matching timbres and volume. I'm used to a more dynamic feel, whereas this gives a more autumnal, wound-down feel, which I guess the piece is actually supposed to be projecting.


----------



## mparta

Haven't listened in a ****'s age, but these (the Finzi songs) are so wonderful!!!

I don't remember the Butterworth Shropshire Lad


----------



## Tempesta

Bartók: Concerto for orchestra







Pierre Boulez 
NY Philharmonic


----------



## mparta

First act only tonight.

Stratas really fine, Mazura very good. I prefer this musical performance to the several DVDs I have and I'm not sure why
but I think it's Stratas


----------



## Rogerx

No 6 last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Mass In C / Elegiac Song / Calm Sea And Prosperous Voyage

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus -Robert Shaw


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror

This newly remastered 1956 studio performance of the 5th is hard to beat.

Long live Furtwängler.


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms, Maurizio Pollini, Quartetto Italiano - Klavierquintett Op. 34


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel - Clarinet Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), with Sandra Arnold (clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel

Pleyel: Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Pleyel: Clarinet Concerto No. 2


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner

anon.: Oh heil'ges Band
Angerer: Fantasie on K 440b (Mozart)
Mozart: Adagio in B flat major, K411
Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltfalls - Kantate, K619
Mozart: Die Maurerfreude, K 471
Mozart: Dir Seele des Weltalls, K 429 (468a)
Mozart: Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate 'Laut verkünde unsre Freude', K 623
Mozart: Ihr unsre neuen Leiter, K 484
Mozart: Lied zur Gesellenreise, K468
Mozart: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge, K 148 (125h)
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Zerfliesset heut', geliebte Brüder, K 483


----------



## Rogerx

Kiri Te Kanawa sings Verdi and Puccini Arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Laurence Dale (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard

Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di Doretta (from La Rondine)
Puccini: In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Se come voi piccina io fossi (from Le Villi)
Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
Verdi: Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, 
Richard Bonynge


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Strauss: Frühlingsstimmen (Voices of Spring)

played by Anima Eterna conducted by Jos Van Immerseel on period instruments


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel:

Concerto in G major, HWV 399 for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, bassoon, two violins and orchestra. - 00:00
Sonata in G minor, HWV 404 for flute, two violins and continuo - 14:16
Concerto in B-flat major, HWV 288 for violin, 2 oboes and continuo - 23:59
Flute concerto in G minor, HWV 287 - 32:18
Sinfonia in B-flat major, HWV 339 for 2 flute, 2 violins and continuo - 41:16
Concerto à quattro in D minor - 50:36
Concerto in G minor, HWV 390b for 2 flutes, bassoon and orchestra - 59:11

played by Musica ad Rhenum directed by Jed Wentz on period instruments


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.
> 
> Nielsen-1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> A cycle that seems to have received varied responses!


Listening again this morning.....to my ears this is rather a 'satisfying' performance of the 1st symphony. Perhaps it is more fundamentally conservative than Nielsen's later works but it is nonetheless an impressively rewarding symphony in the hands of a conductor who appears to have a clear belief in it's worth!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two patriotic choral works from Elgar, the latter more reflective. Teresa Cahill is the absolutely splendid soaring soprano. Great performances of both works under Sir Alexander Gibson.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Bach, C P E: Rondo in D minor, Wq. 61/4 (H290)
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 42 in D minor
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 55 in A minor
Galuppi: Piano Sonata in F minor: Andante spiritoso
Galuppi: Sonata in C minor, Illy 34
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K540
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
Mozart: Gigue in G Major, K574
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K545 'Facile'
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485
Mozart: Rondo in F major K494


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Transcriptions of many pieces from many composers as Froberger,Purcell and of course Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Mozart & Contemporaries
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


These album covers have gotten tiresome IMO. I've hardly listened to his work although I understand he has caused something of a splash. There is a whiff of narcissism which turns me off.


----------



## Enthusiast

SanAntone said:


> These album covers have gotten tiresome IMO. I've hardly listened to his work although I understand he has caused something of a splash. There is a whiff of narcissism which turns me off.


He's good, no doubt about that. But I think his rising above so many other great pianists is down to programming and marketing as much as anything else. I wait for his 48 or Bach partitas. I did find his televised Mozart piano concerto from the Proms rather ordinary.


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Kiri Te Kanawa sings Verdi and Puccini Arias
> 
> Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Laurence Dale (tenor)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard
> 
> Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di Doretta (from La Rondine)
> Puccini: In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
> Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
> Puccini: Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
> Puccini: Se come voi piccina io fossi (from Le Villi)
> Puccini: Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
> Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
> Verdi: È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
> Verdi: Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)


This was my first hearing of Chi il bel sogno, of course this voice is in the running for most beautiful of all time

but....

there's a concert performance of a not young Leontyne Price at Avery Fisher Hall with Levine conducting I think.... give it a whirl, send you into space:kiss:


----------



## Enthusiast

Matthias Pintscher is a noted composer but his role here is conducting the orchestra in the Ligeti concertos. The two Bartok chamber pieces - which he is not involved in - were my first reason for playing these discs ... but, of course, I went on to listen to the concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne

Pärt: Darf ich…
Pärt: Fratres for Violin, Strings & Percussion
Pärt: Für Lennart in memoriam for string orchestra
Pärt: Silouans Song
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
Pärt: Summa
Pärt: Tabula Rasa


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159529


*François Couperin*

Les Talens Lyriques
Christophe Rousset

2018


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1: Symphony No.1 / Poem Of Ecstasy


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Enthusiast

I had listened to one recording of Bartok's contrasts - a chamber music masterpiece - earlier but here was another. This record also has a really good (atmospheric, exciting and often beautiful) Miraculous Mandarin and the Dance Suite. Great record.


----------



## Endeavour

Grieg: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54







Sir Colin Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra
Piano: Stephen Bishop-Kovacevich


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159531


*George Philipp Telemann*

Complete Tafelmusik / Musique de Table

Musica Amphion
Pieter-Jan Belder, conductor

2004, reissued 2014


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony, I. A Song for All Seas, All Ships (

Jonathan Summers (bass-baritone), Lena Phillips (director), Dame
Felicity Lott (soprano), Cantilena (vocals)
Richard Cooke, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1989-03-21
Recording Venue: 19-21 March 1989, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Vasks

_By Bohuslav_

*Martinu - Miscellaneous Piano Pieces* (Scleiermacher/MDG)
Martinu - Three Madrigals for Violin & Viola (Sitkovetsky & Rysanov/BIS)
Martinu - The Parables for Orchestra (Belohlavek/Supraphon)*

*Par T.S.F, Instructive Duo, Tango, Scherzo, Berceuse, Valse, Chanson & Carillon


----------



## Enthusiast

I had also already heard one account of the sonata for two pianos and percussion today but otherwise it had been a while since I had heard that wonderful work. So I played this disc of fine and stimulating piano playing which also includes another account of the work.



















Sometimes my listening just leaves me floating in some sort of heaven!


----------



## Tempesta

Arthur Honegger's Dramatic Oratorio Jeanne D'Arc au bûcher


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Suzuki's Bach goes from strength to strength. Some critics didn't like his slightly wild brass on this disc. I am not in agreement!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

mparta said:


> This was my first hearing of Chi il bel sogno, of course this voice is in the running for most beautiful of all time
> 
> but....
> 
> there's a concert performance of a not young Leontyne Price at Avery Fisher Hall with Levine conducting I think.... give it a whirl, send you into space:kiss:


Conicidentally over in the Opera Forum we have recently been comparing videos of Te Kanawa and Scotto in _In quelle trine morbide_, the debate being between beautiful voice versus intelligent use of voice. As it happens they both polled equally, which can only mean that people are divided about what matters more to them.

That said, I remember having this Kiri recording on LP, as well as a Scotto recital, which also included the *Rondine* aria, made famous, you may remember, from the movie _A Room with a View_. My partner at the time who had little interest in opera and knew very little about singing surpised me by saying he preferred the Scotto version. I'd expected him to have preferred Te Kanawa's more beautiful rendition, but he said he actually preferred Scotto's voice. I'm not sure what this says about the two singers, but I thought it interesting as there are so many opera lovers who say they find her voice ugly. I don't agree, by the way.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Mazurkas*

Halina Czerny-Stefanska on piano.

This set has finally gotten me to appreciate Chopin. The nice thing about it being a download is, I can sort the tracks by performers and hear the same piece played by different interpreters one after the other.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...-i-97DGo3hVbJCjKkaMCvlPPAMedqDlAHGTPBpIi4C1_8








Joana Carneiro conducts the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra in music by Sibelius, Beethoven and Lindberg, and Pekka Kuusisto joins to play Lindberg's First Violin Concerto.

Live from City Halls, Glasgow

Presented by Kate Molleson

Bach: Es ist genug
Lindberg: Chorale 
Lindberg: Violin Concerto No.1

c. 8.05pm Interval

c. 8.20pm Part Two
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No.3, op. 72b
Sibelius: Symphony No.7

Photo: Joana Carneiro (credit, Rodrigo Souza)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.1 & 2

Just delivered, all the symphonies and overtures, the two boxes including the inlays are cracked but fortunately the CD's are in mint condition.
I have never listened to these recordings due to all the negative comments.It is Knorf who made me curious so I started looking for this "Gold"edition. 
So I'm a bit frustrated by the broken fat boxes and the sleeve wich is really a pity.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> Symphony No.1 & 2
> 
> Just delivered, all the symphonies and overtures, the two boxes including the inlays are cracked but fortunately the CD's are in mint condition.
> I have never listened to these recordings due to all the negative comments.It is Knorf who made me curious so I started looking for this "Gold"edition.
> So I'm a bit frustrated by the broken fat boxes and the sleeve wich is really a pity.


The worst thing about the plastic in CD boxes is that it is a material that is not readily recyclable. So a small contribution to the pile of indigestible trash with which we drown the planet, but a contribution nevertheless.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159535


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder & Liebeslieder Waltzes

Andrea Rost, soprano
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Matthew Polenzani, tenor
Thomas Quasthoff, baritone
James Levine, piano
Yefim Bronfman, piano

recorded live 2003, issued 2016


----------



## Enthusiast

mparta said:


> The worst thing about the plastic in CD boxes is that it is a material that is not readily recyclable. So a small contribution to the pile of indigestible trash with which we drown the planet, but a contribution nevertheless.


But it sounds like it was purchased used (if new he surely would have returned it) which is a form of recycling.


----------



## Enthusiast

A masterly Mahler 5.


----------



## Chilham

Another busy day.










Sibelius: Symphony No. 4

Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra










Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Symphony No. 4 in A major op. 90 "Italian"

played by the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia conducted by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg*: _Von Heute auf Morgen_
Richard Salter, Christine Whittlesey, Ryszard Karczykowski, Claudia Barainsky
Michael Gielen, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt










From Wikipedia:



> Von heute auf morgen (From Today to Tomorrow or From One Day to the Next) is a one act opera composed by Arnold Schoenberg, to a German libretto by "Max Blonda", the pseudonym of Gertrud Schoenberg, the composer's wife. It is the composer's opus 32.
> 
> The opera was composed at the end of 1928 (finished on the first day of 1929), and was premiered at the Oper Frankfurt on 1 February 1930, with William Steinberg conducting Herbert Graf's production. It was the first twelve-tone opera, and Schoenberg's only comedy. The libretto may indeed be a contemporary comedy of manners, but the music is complex, the angular vocal-lines and large orchestra creating a frightening whirlwind of fury. Schoenberg wrote: "I have proved in my operas Von heute auf morgen and Moses und Aron that every expression and characterization can be produced with the style of free dissonance."


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> But it sounds like it was purchased used (if new he surely would have returned it) which is a form of recycling.


I have luckely more plastic in the house to replace the broken jewel fat boxes and inlays.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D Major, Hob. I:104, "London"

played by the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> But it sounds like it was purchased used (if new he surely would have returned it) which is a form of recycling.


That's what I can tell my wife: "I'm not just bringing home another used CD; I'm saving the planet."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner Symphonies in F minor and No. 0*


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: KV 201 (186a) - Symphony No. 29 in A major

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: KV 202 (186b) - Symphony No. 30 in D major

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Orchestral Pieces/Five Pieces for Orchestra*

Though this has a suitable amount of expression, Rattle puts for lyricism over emotionalism.


----------



## Marinera

Couperin François - Tic, Toc, Choc. Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Pieces for Orchestra*

It's unfortunate this is in mono, because it has more intensity than Rattle.


----------



## Tempesta

Hasse: 6 Organ Concertos
János Sebestyén


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Goldberg Variations_ (1981)
Glenn Gould










The score of Bach's Goldberg Variations contains the Canadian pianist's detailed markings used while making his iconic 1981 recording of the piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

Hearing this in mono adds to the weirdness of the piece. But it's a good weird.


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 8- The legendary French String Quartets*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.1 in F major, op.18-1
String Quartet no.5 in A major, op.18-5*









*Quatuor Calvet*


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Antonín Dvořák, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in G minor op. 33 B 63, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest, Pierre-Laurent Aimard (Piano), ℗ 2003


----------



## Bkeske

Installed my mono cart, so time for some of my mono LP's to get their turn on the table…..one of my favs:

Budapest String Quartet - Beethoven: The Six Quartets, Op. 18. Odyssey 3LP box reissue 1969 mono, originally 1959. Recorded 1951

View attachment 159542


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159543


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor, op. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, op. 15
Piano Quintet No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26

Takács Quartet
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2019


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## mparta

Second act tonight.

Wonderful music.

Some oddly topical business with Lulu and Geschwitz using an epidemic as a way to rig Lulu's release from prison for murder. cholera. A major scourge throughout the 19th century, Paris, london, and for those interested, the politics of Hamburg (Death in Hamburg) wherein local containment measures were hampered by business interests. Cholera (the least romantic of diseases, to say the least) makes its operatic appearance again in Death in Venice.

PS: my very old set of this, the little teeth that are supposed to hold the discs in place, all gone.


----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Wagner - Parsifal. Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1956

Mono

View attachment 159546


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
Coriolan Overture, Op. 62/König Stephan Overture, Op. 117/Egmont
Incidental Music, Op. 84/ Leonore 3

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1977-09-10
Recording Venue: Konzerthaus Wien

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: String Quartets Nos. 1-3

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Variations On A Rococo Theme For 'Cello And Orchestra In A Major, Op. 33 & Weber - Overture To "Der Freischütz" / Overture To "Oberon". The New York Philharmonic w/Leonard Rose, cello. Columbia Masterworks 1952

Mono

Edit: I really forgot how wonderful a recording this is. Mono recorded and engineered well (even 70 years old) really does have a stereophonic stage and depth to it. This is delightful.

View attachment 159547


----------



## Bkeske

Eduard van Beinum conducts Brahms - Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Op. 73. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Epic late 50's

Mono

View attachment 159550


----------



## Gothos

Disc 10

Ockeghem
-Missa pro defunctis
-Missa "Mi-mi"

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3/ Arensky: Suite for two pianos No. 2
'Silhouettes', Op. 23

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister - Sonatas, Vol. 1

Minna Pensola (violin), Antti Tikkanen (violin/viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello), Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos italiens
Alexandre Tharaud plays Bach

Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

John Dowland played by Hopkinson Smith


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra










Sibelius: Tapiola

Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sibelius: Kullervo & Finlandia (version for male choir and orchestra)

Osmo Vänskä, YL Male Voice Choir, Minnesota Orchestra










Sibelius: Swan of Tuonela

Paavo Berglund, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sue Bohling










Sibelius: Karelia Suite

Osmo Vänskä, Sinfonia Lahti


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^impressive playlist for this morning Chilham!

Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Davis and the LSO.

(3rd remains my personal favourite of Nielsen's six symphonies)


----------



## Chilham

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^impressive playlist for this morning Chilham!
> 
> Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Davis and the LSO.
> 
> (3rd remains my personal favourite of Nielsen's six symphonies)


Vanska has helped me find my Sibelius-mojo. Maybe it's just my "Ear" developing, but what I've previously struggled with I'm now thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi

Beatrice Rana (piano)

First spin.


----------



## Marinera

Alessandro Rolla. Sonatas. 
Disk 3
Ruggero Marchesi - violin, Roberto Guglielmo - pianoforte.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Bob van Asperen Froberger edition Vol.4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luciano Berio - various works part one of two scattered throughout today. It's high time I added _Recital I (for Cathy)_ to the collection but the celebrated RCA recording ain't cheap anymore.

_Laborintus II_ for three female voices, eight actors, speaker and ensemble [Text: _The Bible_/Dante Alighieri/T.S. Eliot/Ezra Pound/Eduardo Sanguineti a.o.] (1965):










_Cinque variazioni_ (1953 - rev. 1966):
_Sequenza IV_ (1966):
_Rounds_ (1967):










_Chemins II_ for viola and nine instruments (1967): ***

(*** based on _Sequenza VI_ for viola)










_Sinfonia_ for eight amplified voices and orchestra [Text: Claude Lévi-Strauss/Samuel Beckett a.o.] (1968-69):
_Eindrücke_ [_Impressions_] for orchestra (1974):










_Sequenza I_ for flute (1958):
_Sequenza II_ for harp (1963):
_Sequenza III_ for female voice [Text: Markus Kutter] (1966):
_Sequenza IV_ for piano (1966):
_Sequenza V_ for trombone (1965):
_Sequenza VI_ for viola (1967):
_Sequenza VIIa_ for oboe (1969):
_Sequenza VIII_ for violin (1976):
_Sequenza IXa_ for clarinet (1980):
_Sequenza IXb_ for alto saxophone (1981):


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - Petrushka - Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A fabulous collection of Britten's Purcell realisations from Hyperion; Graham Johnson accompanying various singers:









Glorious singing from the likes of Felicity Lott, Sarah Walker and Anthony Rolfe Johnson.


----------



## Rogerx

*Glenn Herbert Gould : Born Toronto, 25 september 1932*



Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Glenn Gould (piano)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SanAntone said:


> The score of Bach's Goldberg Variations contains the Canadian pianist's detailed markings used while making his iconic 1981 recording of the piece.


Presumably some of those annotations are lyrics


----------



## Guest

David Diamond, Romeo and Juliet, recording by Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony










An engaging piece with some colorful, vigorous orchestral writing, poignant melodies and harmonies. Beautifully performed and recorded.

Intrigued to read in the recording notes that there was a recording released by Columbia on 78 rpm shellac discs. I wonder if it is possible to track that down on CD or download.


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA 5217
Label: Chandos
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd July 2021


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159557


*François Couperin*

Pièces de Clavecin

Angela Hewitt, piano

2003


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 45 and 81

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159558


*Arcangelo Corelli*

12 Concerti grossi, op. 6

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1988


----------



## Vasks

_Mercury LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "Pique Dame" (Paray)
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #1 (Dorati)*


----------



## Rogerx

Peteris Vasks: Distant Light

Daniel Rowland, Consensus Vocalis & Stift Festival Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I got this set some ten years ago, listened to it a few times and loved it ... but then more or less dropped it. Can it really have been as good as I remembered? But it is! This is great Brahms and belongs to be considered with the Brahms masters (Walter, Abbado, Klemperer, Sanderling and others). I listened to the 2nd and 3rd symphonies.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Monatliche Clavier Früchte: September

played by Fernando de Luca on a harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Monatliche Clavier Früchte: Januarius

played by Fernando de Luca on a harpsichord


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.5

When I look at what members put forward as their best cycle, I rarely see these recordings.
What's wrong with these recordings, the articulations are so refreshing especially when compared to the Karajan recordings from about the same period.
With Isserstedt no effect is sought, which is often the case with many available recordings, if only to stand out in all that crowd.
These recordings are often described as middle of the road, an assessment that misleads many.
It is also not a good description, everything is present in a beautiful balance, the music unfolds in all its nuances without forgetting the big picture. When I say that these are honest interpretations, a negative connotation arises again. What I mean is that optimal justice is done to the intentions contained in the score.
The symphony begins rhythmically pulsating with an eye for lyricism that is not exaggerated.
Beethoven is only more human because of this unpretentious approach.
The tempos chosen are lower than is usual in our modern times",
I would say "so what"

*Since we have more time, everything has to go faster. 
*


----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 In G Major, Op. 58 & Piano Concerto No. 2 In B Flat Major, Op.19. The Philadelphia Orchestra with Rudolf Serkin, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1955

Mono

View attachment 159559


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin*

La Course de Printemps


----------



## Enthusiast

I wish Benjamin was a bit more prolific but the quality of his music is making him one of the key living composers. On the basis of a submitted composition, he was accepted to study with Messiaen from the age of 16. Now he is 60 and we have not had that much music from him. This is great:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

eljr said:


> Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song
> 
> Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


Snap! By sheer coincidence.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Christoph Bach: "Meine Freundin, du bist schön" (Wedding cantata)

sung and played by the Rheinische Kantorei and Musica Antiqua Köln conducted by Reinhard Goebel

Unfortunately no information about the soloists


----------



## 13hm13

CD 1--MOZART --Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, KV 319; Menuetto (from Divertimento in D major, KV 334)
London Mozart Orchestra ... on ... 
Anthony Collins - Complete Decca Recordings - Box Set 14CDs


----------



## Enthusiast

The third time in two days for the Bartok work (three different performances) and a two piano transcription of the Brahms Haydn Variations. I often really enjoy hearing my favourite orchestral works transcribed in this way.


----------



## Bourdon

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Christoph Bach: "Meine Freundin, du bist schön" (Wedding cantata)
> 
> sung and played by the Rheinische Kantorei and Musica Antiqua Köln conducted by Reinhard Goebel
> 
> Unfortunately no information about the soloists


It is a fine recording


----------



## Bkeske

Taking a break from LP's…

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Today's program:

View attachment 159561

View attachment 159562


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Christoph Bach: "Meine Freundin, du bist schön" (again this wedding cantata)

Monteverdi Choir & The English Baroque Soloists
dir. John Eliot Gardiner
Julia Doyle, sopran
Clare Wilkinson, alto
James Gilchrist, tenor
Matthew Brook, bass
Maya Homburger, violin solo


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Christoph Bach: Fürchte dich nicht (motet for 5 voices)

Collegium Vocale, Gent
Directed by Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Mark Dee

A 70's reissue on MFP of a 1959 recording. Very nice sounding too.


----------



## Coach G

This morning I'm listening to (mostly) the late, great, master of the cello: Mstislav Rostropovich!

1. *Beethoven*: _Leonore Overture #3_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); *Tchaikovsky*: _Movement I (Pezzo Elegiaco) from Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano Op. 50_ (Issac Stern, violin/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Vladimir Horowitz, piano); *Rachmaninoff*: _Movement III (Andante) from Sonata for Cello and Piano Op. 19_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Vladimir Horowitz, piano) from _Concert of the Century_ Disc 1 Columbia/Sony rec live in New York, USA 1976
2. *Haydn*: _"London" Trios #1-4; Divertimentos Op. 100 #2 & 6_ (Issac Stern, violin/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute) Columbia/Sony rec. in New York, USA in 1982
3. *Brahms*: _Sonatas for Cello and Piano Op. 38 & 99_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Rudolf Serkin, piano) DG rec. in Washington DC, USA (maybe?), 1982 
4. *Britten*: _Cello Suites #1 & 2_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello); Sonata for Cello and Piano (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Benjamin Britten, piano) Decca rec. in London, UK (probably?) 1962 & 1969
5. *Schubert*: _Quintet D 956_ (Emerson String Quartet w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) DG rec in Ludwigshafen, Germany, 1992



































Mstislav Rostrropovich was (arguably) the greatest concert cellist of his times; at least the second half of the 20th century. Here "Slava" makes the rounds with some of the greatest musicians from the Golden Age of Classical Music recordings: Isaac Stern, Vladimir Horowitz, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Rudolf Serkin, Benjamin Britten, and the prestigious Emerson String Quartet. Each of these recordings is sublime with the _Concert of the Century_ excerpts from chamber music by Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff being the only recordings known to me where either Isaac Stern or Mstislav Rostropovich ever recorded with Vladimir Horowitz, and the beautiful _Andante_ from Rachmaninoff's _Cello Concerto_ featuring Rostropovich and Horowitz may be one of the most beautiful miniatures in classical music ever captured through the magic of audio technology. After Stern and Rostropovich switch out Horowitz for the equally acclaimed master flutist, Jean-Pierre Rampal, and the smooth and beautiful Haydn _Trios_; we turn to Brahms where Rostropovich joins Rudolf Serkin (who was age 79 at the time of this recording!); and Serkin and Slava bang out one of the the finest and most soulful readings of Brahms' autumnal _Cello Sonatas_. Next up, Rostropovich joins forces with the Englishman, Benjamin Britten and several outstanding chamber pieces that the composer wrote specifically for Slava; and here Britten and Rostropovich bring to light the full technical and emotional range of the cello with a fantastic _pizzicato_ in the _Cello Suite #1_ that omits the bow and strums away at the cello in an almost guitar-like fashion. We end with Rostropovich and the Emerson Quartet and a solid reading of Schubert's mammoth _Quintet_. Along with Yo-Yo Ma; Mstislav Rostropovich is my favorite concert cello grand master.


----------



## Merl

In between watching the Blues teach Chelsea a lesson and trying to find diesel for the car, I was listening to this nice disc.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my LP's….

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 30. Symphony Of The Air with Van Cliburn, piano. RCA Red Seal 1959

Mono

View attachment 159577


----------



## mparta

The Diabellis. Pretty good. Rzewski next.

I had listened to the Goldbergs long ago and thought pretty much meh. I hear technical issues in the Bach, sorry, they do expose some things rather cruelly.

and










even better. I heard him play all these in a single sitting in Vienna, pretty crazy and kind of epic.
i find this music very dark, even when he models on the more gallant Bach (especially) preludes. But also very powerful. I wonder if it is really concert music though to hear in a single sitting (well, no is the answer) but as a recording to be absorbed slowly, I'm more intrigued by the music every time I hear it. I have Ashkenazy and Melnikov, both very good, but have lost my Nikolayeva Hyperion

He reminds me in some ways and some not, of Rudolf Serkin. Never hear higher praise than that, I guess.

I have the late Beethoven sonata set up next. I've read quite a bit of criticism (perhaps just Amazon reviewers) of the sonata complete set, mostly to the tune of "too fast". I'm not really tempted to plunk down for another Beethoven set, but it's a thought.

Oh yea, PS, haven't had the courage to listen to the Stevenson yet


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Bernstein conducts Bach - Concerto No. 1 In D Minor For Piano And Orchestra & Beethoven - Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra, Op 19. Columbia Symphony Orchestra with Glenn Gould piano. Columbia Masterworks 1957

Mono

View attachment 159580


----------



## Bourdon

*Adieu Madame*

CD 2


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Violin Concerto

Daniel Barenboim, Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Berlin










Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 & 2

Yo-Yo Ma, Emanuel Ax










Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

London Baroque


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mozart - Concerto No. 26 In D Major For Piano And Orchestra, K. 537 & Concerto No. 27 In B-Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra, K. 595. The Columbia Symphony Orchestra with Robert Casadesus, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1963

Mono

View attachment 159581


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Chopin - 12 Etudes, Op. 25*
Beatrice Rana

Ms. Rana just weaves magic here; it's a throwback to the golden age of Chopin pianism, full of piercing poetry, tasteful virtuosity, and silvery light and shade. Some pianists treat the etudes as pure showpieces (Pollini), some unleash storms of fearsome imagination (Cziffra, Cortot); some keep them within controlled, classical boundaries (Perahia), but under Rana's fingers the music simply dances.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159582


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Serenade for string trio, op. 10
String Quartet No. 3, op. 33
Sextet for piano, clarinet, horn, and string trio, op. 37

The Nash Ensemble

2018


----------



## Taplow

I made some coffee ice cream. This seemed like the perfect accompaniment.










Bach: _Schweight stille, plaudert nicht_ (Coffee Cantata BWV 211)
Peter Schreier: Kammerorchester Berlin
Edith Mathis, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam
Archiv Produktion Galleria: 427 116-2


----------



## Bkeske

In honor of Dmitri Shostakovich's birthday (115)….

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich - The Execution Of Stepan Razin - Poem For Bass, Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 119 & Symphony No. 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 70. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra and the Yurlov Russian State Academic Choir. Мелодия Mid-70's U.S.S.R. pressing/release

View attachment 159583


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - 1549-1609
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## fluteman

Can it really be 29 years since this tour de force hit the shelves? Still electrifying.


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: 
Symphonies No. 38 in D major "Prague," K. 504 and No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

"Prussian" String Quartets Nos. 21-23, in D major K. 575, B-flat major K. 589, and F major, K. 590
Emerson String Quartet

Apparently I'm now on something of a Mozart kick. These are all wonderfully imaginative, warm, and idiomatic performances, sensitive and elegant but also _risoluto_ as required. I regard the Emersons' "Prussian Quartets" as among their finest recordings. They are so good that knowing of their existence makes me roll eyes at anyone who inaptly describes the Emerson String Quartet as "cold," "aloof," or "detached." Of course the only place I've ever heard of or read anyone say that is here on TC.


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner*:_ Das Rheingold _
Michael Volle; Christian van Horn; Benjamin Bruns, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Bkeske

André Previn conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1978.

View attachment 159587


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon date unknown, guessing 70's, originally 1967. Italian release

View attachment 159588


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/Beethoven: Piano
Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1989-09
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Works for violin & piano

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)

Schubert: Fantasie in C major for violin and piano, D934
Schubert: Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574
Schubert: Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

Elgar: In the South (Alassio), Op. 50
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20


----------



## 13hm13

It's in the 14-CD Decca box set...with the original cover art included!! It's yellow but it's not DG .. it's UK's Ace Of Clubs!!
Elgar, New Symphony Orchestra Of London / Delius, London Symphony Orchestra, ‎- Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Serenade In E Minor For Strings / Brigg Fair, On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Messa da Requiem

Renato Bruson; Viorica Cortez; Paolo Washington, Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)
Verona Teatro Arena Orchestra & Chorus
Gerhard Fackler


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Bruch: Violin Concertos

Nikolaj Znaider (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrence Foster


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Missa in C,K66 "Dominicus"
-Vesperae de Dominica,K321

Charlotte Margiono,Barbara Bonney soprano
Elisabeth von Magnus contralto
Uwe Heilimann tenor Gilles Cachemaille bass

Arnold Schoenburg Chor
Concertus musicus Wien/Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Harris & Schuman: Third Symphonies

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Mark Dee

Need something to wake me up this morning ...


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Symphony No.8 in B minor,D.759
-Symphony No.5 in B flat major,D.485
-Symphony No.3 in D major,D.200


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Vocal Quartets

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra
(tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke
(pianos), Stella Doufexis (alto)

Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52
Brahms: Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65
Brahms: Quartette (3), Op. 64
Schumann: Minnespiel, Op. 101
Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder Op. 138
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op. 74


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> *W. A. Mozart*:
> Symphonies No. 38 in D major "Prague," K. 504 and No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543
> Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras
> 
> "Prussian" String Quartets Nos. 21-23, in D major K. 575, B-flat major K. 589, and F major, K. 590
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> Apparently I'm now on something of a Mozart kick. These are all wonderfully imaginative, warm, and idiomatic performances, sensitive and elegant but also _risoluto_ as required. I regard the Emersons' "Prussian Quartets" as among their finest recordings. They are so good that knowing of their existence makes me roll eyes at anyone who inaptly describes the Emerson String Quartet as "cold," "aloof," or "detached." Of course the only place I've ever heard of or read anyone say that is here on TC.


How about icy and disconnected, Knorfy? Lol :lol:

I'm just listening to a bit of Dvorak courtesy of the Vlachs.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


:cheers:

Just 6 & 7 for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luciano Berio - various works part two of two for this afternoon.

_Coro_ for forty voices and orchestra [Texts: Pablo Neruda, plus Native North and South American, Polynesian, Gabonese, Persian, Hebrew, Italian and Croatian folk texts] (1975-76 - augmented 1977):










_Naturale (su melodie siciliane)_ for (taped) street singer, viola, percussion and band [Text: Sicilian street vendor cries] (1985):










_Six Encores_ (1964-1990):
_Touch_ for piano duet (1991):
_Canzonetta_ for piano duet (1991):
Sonata (2001):










_Sequenza X_ for trumpet in C and piano resonance (1984):
_Sequenza XI_ for guitar (1987-88):
_Sequenza XII_ for bassoon (1995):
_Sequenza XIII_ for accordion (1995):
_Sequenza VIIb_ for soprano saxophone (1995):
_Sequenza XIV_ for cello (2002):


----------



## Rogerx

French duets

Steven Osborne (piano), Paul Lewis (piano)

Debussy: 6 Epigraphes antiques
Debussy: Petite Suite
Fauré: Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Poulenc: Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Stravinsky: Three Easy Pieces for Piano Duet


----------



## Tero




----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Cipri Organ of S.Martino,Bologna (1556)

Complete Canzonas & Toccatas


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr.5 Es-dur op.73/ Beethoven: Triple
Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Christian Zacharias (piano)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Vonk

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Christian Zacharias
(piano), Heinrich Schiff (violone)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## Gothos

................


----------



## Eramire156

*with my morning coffee*

*Cesar Franck 
Piano Quintet in F minor *

*Johannes Brahms
Sextette in G minor *









*The Heietz-Piatigorsky Concerts
with
Primrose, Pennario
and 
Guests*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159597


*George Frideric Handel*

Trio Sonatas, op. 2

The Brook Street Band

2013


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Stabat Mater

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Annette Dasch (soprano), Eva Vogel (mezzo), Christian Elsner (tenor), Dimitry Ivashchenko (bass)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 5 hours 43 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

------

#9


----------



## eljr

Allegro Con Brio said:


> full of piercing poetry, *tasteful virtuosity*, and silvery light and shade. Some pianists treat the etudes as...


You mean she does not approach it like Lang Lang would? :devil:


----------



## starthrower

It's a picture perfect fall weekend here in central New York. My wife and I spent all day yesterday taking rides, walking at parks, eating lunch on an outdoor deck and hitting our favorite used bookstore where I found a copy of this beautiful Takemitsu CD. I didn't have a recording of the title piece so it was a great find!


----------



## Barbebleu

Jonas Kaufmann - Liszt: Freudvoll und Leidvoll. Liszt’s songs tend to get missed out in the lieder recitals. Can’t understand why and neither will you when you hear Jonas’s exemplary reading. Lovely stuff and Helmut Deutsch is a delightful accompanist.


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Don Pasquale" (Mackerras/Vanguard Everyman)
Schubert - Impromptus (4), Op.142 (Brendel/Philips)
Tchaikovsky - Marche Slave (Leinsdorf/RCA)*


----------



## Vasks

starthrower said:


> it was a great find!


Yes, and by your post I realize I need to dig out my copy.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano trio's

HobXV- 40-41-35-34-36-38

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Jazz Suite No. 1
Concertgebouw
Chailly*


----------



## eljr

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

Release Date: 13th Sep 2019
Catalogue No: ODE13342
Label: Ondine
Length: 71 minutes
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
October 2019
Recording of the Month
Disc of the Week
Record Review
21st September 2019
Disc of the Week

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2019
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2019
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2020
Shortlisted - Concerto


----------



## Chilham

Wrapping up Sibelius:










Sibelius: Valse Triste

Paavo Järvi, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra










Glazunov: Violin Concerto

Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker, Maxim Vengerov

A tune or two of the day:










Bernstein: Symphonic Dances

Leonard Bernstein, Los Angeles Philharmonic










Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 11

Mitsuku Uchida

And the SQotW:










Bartók: String Quartet No. 3

Heath Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

Otto Klemperer; A Wagner Program - Das Rheingold: Entry Of The Gods Into Valhalla / Die Walküre: Ride Of The Valkyries (Act 3) / Siegfried: Forest Murmurs (Act 2) / Götterdämmerung: Siegfried's Rhine Journey / Tannhäuser: Prelude, Act 3 / Parsifal: Prelude, Act 1. The Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue, 1980's. Originally 1963.

View attachment 159598


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## eljr

Beethoven & Berg: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado

Release Date: 6th Feb 2012
Catalogue No: HMC902105
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 68 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th February 2012
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2015
First Choice
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2013
Orchestral Finalist
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
April 2012
Disc of the month
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2012
Disc of the Month
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording
Winner - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2012
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Cantique de Jean Racine_ for mixed choir and organ/piano op.11, arr. for mixed choir, violas, cellos, basses and harp by John Rutter (orig. 1864-65):










_Trois romances sans paroles_ for piano op.17 (c. 1863):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat for piano op.32 (c. 1875):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19 (1877-79):
_Impromptus nos. 1-3_ for piano ops.25/31/34 (1881/1883/1883):
_Nocturnes nos. 1-3_ for piano for piano op.33 (1875/1881/1883):










_Les djinns_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.12 [Text: Victor Hugo] (1875): a)
_Berceuse_ for violin and piano op.16, arr. for violin and orchestra (orig. c. 1879 - arr. by 1880): b)
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19, arr. piano and for orchestra (orig. 1877-79 - arr. 1881): c)

a) with Nicolai Gedda and Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
b) with Yan-Pascal Tortelier
c) with Jean-Philippe Collard










_Après un rêve_ from _Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.7 [Text: anon. Italian poem, translated by Romain Bussine] (bet. 1870 and 1877):
_Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Sully Prudhomme/Paul Armand Silvestre] (1879-81):










Violin Sonata no. 1 in A op.13 (1875-76): a)
Piano Quartet no. 1 in C-minor op.15 (1876-79): b)
_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24 (1883): c)

a) performed by Krysia Ostostowicz (v) and Susan Tomes (pf)
b) performed by The Ames Piano Quartet
c) performed by Wladislav Warenberg (vc) and Sara Crombach (pf)


----------



## SanAntone

_Das Rheingold_
Albert Dohmen (Wotan)
Andrew Shore (Alberich)
Hans-Peter König (Fafner)
Michelle Breedt (Fricka)
Gerhard Siegel (Mime)
Edith Haller (Freia)
Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus; *Christian Thielemann*










I am enjoying this recording, the sound is sumptuous and the singing fine, IMO. Thielemann appears to do an admirable job.


----------



## WVdave

Lazar Berman, Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto Nº. 3
Columbia Masterworks - M 34540, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1977.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rene Jacobs and B'Roc Orch.

Schubert-2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bela Bartók 
Violin Sonatas 1 and 2









Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## Mark Dee

How many of you thought this was 'jazzed-up' Bach when you first heard it, probably as a youngster, in the 1970's or early 80's?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159607


*Amy Beach*
Piano Quintet in F sharp minor, op. 67

*Edward Elgar*
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84

Takács Quartet
Garrick Ohlsson, piano

2020


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYAL
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## mparta

Marvelous music, I don't know about this versus the Boulez/CSO, some of the issue is the recording, brighter DG, what I think of as the usual slightly recessed Philips

And my .... player is gone wonky and starts skipping. Old enough to replace I guess


----------



## KevinJS

Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin

Beethoven - Symphony #9


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

CD 1 .... on ...

Nikita Magaloff - Chopin (The Complete Piano Music, 13-CD aet)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159609


*Heinrich Schütz*

Madrigale & Hochzeitsmusiken

2018


----------



## Red Terror

It's a dreadful shame that Hindemith isn't a household name, but it's ultimately their loss. This set is pure gold-highly recommended.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Double Concertos

Maria Teresa Garatti (harpsichord, organ), Roberto Michelucci
(violin), Felix Ayo (violin), Giovanni Gatti (flute), Severino
Gazzelloni (flute), Tommaso Ruta (mandolin), Gino Del Vescovo
(mandolin), Ad Mater (oboe), Leo Driehuys (oboe), Francesco Strano
(cello), Mario Centurione (cello), Jean-Pierre Mathez (trumpet),
Henry Adelbrecht (trumpet)

I Musici


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Vesko Eshkenazy (violin), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Jane Eaglen (soprano), Peter Mattei (baritone), Ruth Ziesak (soprano), Anne Schwanewilms (soprano), Ben Heppner (tenor), Sara Fulgoni (mezzo-soprano), Anna Larsson (contralto)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Jongenskoor Van Het Sacramentskoor, Breda, Jongens en meisjes van het Kathedrale Koor St.Bavo, Haarlem
Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3

Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Neo Romanza

mparta said:


> Marvelous music, I don't know about this versus the Boulez/CSO, some of the issue is the recording, brighter DG, what I think of as the usual slightly recessed Philips
> 
> And my .... player is gone wonky and starts skipping. Old enough to replace I guess


The Boulez on DG is excellent, but I may prefer the edgier playing on Fischer and his Budapest FO. Boulez's earlier recording on Columbia (w/ the New York Philharmonic, IIRC) is also smashing.


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi - Bassoon Quartets

Robert Thompson (bassoon)

The Coull String Quartet


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a
Theme by Thomas Tallis

David Nolan (orchestra leader)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8 & 9 October 1986, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

Daniel Barenboim, English Chamber Orchestra,


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Ralph Kirschbaum (cello) & Shai Wosner (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for
Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for
Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen",
for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## Chilham

Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 8

Eije Oue, Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sveriges Radiokorkester










Ysaÿe: Sonata for Solo Violin No. 2

Alina Ibragimova










Satie: Trois Gymnopédies & Gnossiennes

Reinbert de Leeuw










Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire

Anne Queffelec










Satie: Parade

Jerome Kaltenbach, Orchestre Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy


----------



## Marinera

Cipriano de Rore - Missa Praeter Rerum Seriem

Paul van Neven, Huelgas Ensemble


----------



## Marinera

Dufay - Missa L'homme armé and motets. The Hilliard Ensemble

Renaissance & Baroque Music in England, France, Flanders, Germany, disk 3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Nocturnes nos. 4-5_ for piano ops.36/27 (1884):
_Valse-Caprices nos. 1-2_ for piano ops.30/39 (1882/1884):
_Barcarolles nos. 1-4_ for piano ops.26/41/42/44 (1881/1885/1885/1886):
_Souvenirs de Bayreuth_ for piano duet WoO. arr. by André Messager (c. 1888): a)

a) with Bruno Rigutto










Piano Quartet no. 2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86):

performed by The Ames Piano Quartet










_Maria, Mater gratiae_ from _Deux mélodies_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.47 (1888):










_Clair de lune_ from _Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.46 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1887):
_Spleen_ from _Quatre mélodies_ for voice and piano op.51 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1888-90):
_Cinq mélodies de Venise_ for voice and piano op.58 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):










_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24, arr. for cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1890): a)
Incidental music for the Alexandre Dumas Sr. play _Caligula_ for female choir and orchestra op.52 (1888 - rev. 1889): b)
Suite from the incidental music for the Edmond Haraucourt comedy _Shylock_ for tenor and orchestra op.57 (1890): c)

a) with Paul Tortelier (vc)
b) with Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
c) with Nicolai Gedda (ten)


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Chamber Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Danish Radio Concert Orchestra, Hannu Koivula.*

For me, along with his symphonies & string quartets the chamber concertos make up the essential Holmboe works. Great stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Opera Arias

Munich Radio Orchestra
Lucia Popp & Georg Fischer

Mozart: Come scoglio (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrata (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Opera Arias
Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339: Laudate Dominum
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de Domenica, K321: Laudate Dominum
Mozart: Voi che sapete (from Le nozze di Figaro)


----------



## Malx

A favourite disc of mine.
*Josquin, Missa Pange lingua - The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips.*

Music to calm the soul.


----------



## Enthusiast

I spent yesterday taking my daughter to her university - a journey of some 120 miles but there were several diversions for road closures - so my listening was in the car. On the outward journey these were among the discs I listened to:

A live Lutoslawski and Messiaen CD of music making that really catches fire:










----

One of the (relatively few) great piano concertos of the 20th century (and I also listened to the Handel Variations):










-------

Berg's Violin Concerto from the great Isabelle Faust ...










-------

Berg's Chamber Concerto in a fine performance


----------



## Bourdon

*The King's Musick*

A favorite disc of mine ,"pastime with good company"


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b, etc.

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

And my return journey also took longer than expected, partly because of car trouble.

The concertante works from this (Osborne has a similar disc but this one is somewhat better IMO):










------

Three symphonies (3, 4 and 8) from this set, one of the very best of this repertoire from the last 10 years:










-------

The wonderful Concerto for 2 Pianos (no orchestra):


----------



## Malx

A change of pace and style.
*MacMillan, The World's Ransoming - Christine Pendrill (cor anglais), BBC Scottish SO, Osmo Vanska.*

A concertante work for cor anglais and orchestra which is also the first part of MacMillans 'Triduum' triptych.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & Simple Symphony

London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## Enthusiast

I won't bother with pictures for this morning's listening: the 8 different performances of Bartok's 3rd quartet that I have. I listened (back to back) to recordings by these quartets ..

- Ebene
- Emerson
- Heath
- Juilliard
- Takacs
- Tartrai
- Tokyo
- Vegh

The work is this week's quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elizabethan Christmas Anthems*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159617


*Domenico Scarlatti*

18 Sonatas

Alexandre Tharaud, piano

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel: Chamber Works

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor


----------



## Barbebleu

Enthusiast said:


> And my return journey also took longer than expected, partly because of car trouble.
> 
> The concertante works from this (Osborne has a similar disc but this one is somewhat better IMO):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> Three symphonies (3, 4 and 8) from this set, one of the very best of this repertoire from the last 10 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> The wonderful Concerto for 2 Pianos (no orchestra):


Perhaps it's time to spend less money on CDs and more on your car!:lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing from late last night:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Vesko Eshkenazy (violin), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Jane Eaglen (soprano), Peter Mattei (baritone), Ruth Ziesak (soprano), Anne Schwanewilms (soprano), Ben Heppner (tenor), Sara Fulgoni (mezzo-soprano), Anna Larsson (contralto)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Jongenskoor Van Het Sacramentskoor, Breda, Jongens en meisjes van het Kathedrale Koor St.Bavo, Haarlem
Chailly*


----------



## eljr

Rossini: Overtures; Delibes: La Source

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Peter Maag

Release Date: 5th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 4842659
Label: Decca
Series: The Peter Maag Edition
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159618


*Robert Schumann*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 11
Humoreske in B flat major, op. 20

Angela Hewitt, piano

2007


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather
(baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor),
Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts
(soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano),
Tristan Hambleton (treble)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain,
The National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Karl Jenkins, Mike Brewer


----------



## Enthusiast

Barbebleu said:


> Perhaps it's time to spend less money on CDs and more on your car!:lol:


I suspect I have no choice in that.


----------



## Marinera

Francisco Guerau. Complete Works for Guitar - Poema Harmónico

Xavier Díaz-Latorre, guitar.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.7


----------



## Enthusiast

By coincidence I was also listening to Beethoven 7 (along with the 2nd) but mine was from this strikingly good set:










It seems strange to have an absolute favourite of such much recorded and multi-faceted masterpieces but I _think _the 7th here is my absolute favourite! It is today anyway.


----------



## Malx

A couple of 20th century string quartets this afternoon. Both quartets are concise works coming in around the 14 to 15 minute mark. But a lot can be squeezed in to that period of time by fine craftsmen.

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 13 - Quatuor Danel.*

*Bartok, String Quartet No 3 - Keller Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.7

The last Karajan symphony cycle is not one that I will cherish so this 7th now with Isserstedt which offers me more musical satisfaction.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*

Vol.6


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Leningrad PO
Mravinsky*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


I've been digging all of the Hindemith you've been listening to lately and I largely agree with you in that he certainly is one of the greats. The works of his that I've heard that I've enjoyed were his sonatas for various instruments from the OOP series on the MDG label. Also, the SQs are amazing. I have the Danish String Quartet (CPO) and Amar Quartett (Naxos) cycles.


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Cello Suites 2 & 3 - Jean-Guihen Queyras.*

Would it be sacrilegious to say I am coming to the conclusion I enjoy the Britten cello suites just as much as the Bach suites.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Enthusiast

BWV 201 and 205 are less familiar and quite unlike any other Bach to my ear. Very enjoyable, though. BWV 213 is much more familiar and anyway includes parts that are familiar from other works. All very well played and sung.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Violin Sonata No. 2, WV 91
Tanja Becker-Bender - violin, Markus Becker - piano*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*: _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_, Op. 37
Lege Artis Chamber Choir


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg*: _Pierrot Lunaire _
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContempolain, Christine Schäfer


----------



## eljr

Prémices, Songs by Debussy, Schönberg, Strauss and Rihm

Sheva Tehoval, Daniel Heide

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 732516
Label: Avi Music
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Annette Dasch (soprano), Eva Vogel (mezzo), Christian Elsner (tenor), Dimitry Ivashchenko (bass)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 5 hours 43 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

#5


----------



## eljr

Sound Of China-U
Import
ZHAO CONG (Artist)

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ August 1, 2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Lonely Angel ("Vientuļais eņģelis")
Trio Palladio*










This is a first-listen to this work in it's piano trio arrangement. Previously, I was only familiar with it in its orchestral arrangement (actually written for solo violin and string orchestra). Of course, it's ravishingly beautiful and I do rather like this chamber arrangement.


----------



## eljr

...............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Dolly Suite_ - six pieces for piano duet op.56 (1892-94): a)
_Valse-caprices nos. 3-4_ for piano op.59/62 (1887-93/1893-94):
_Barcarolles nos. 5-6_ for piano ops.66/70 (1894/c. 1895):
_Nocturne no. 6_ in D-flat for piano op.63 (1894):
_Theme and variations_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.73 (1895):

a) with Bruno Rigutto










_Requiem_ in D-minor for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.48 (orig. 1877 - rev. 1887-93):
_Two Offertories_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.65 (1894):
_Ave Maria_ from _Deux mélodies_ for solo voice and organ op.67, arr. for sopranos, altos and organ (1894):










_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1893-94):
_Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.83 [Texts: Paul Verlaine/Albert Victor Samain] (1894):










Piano Quintet no. 1 in D-minor op.89 (1890-94):

performed by the Quintetto Fauré di Roma


----------



## eljr

Florence Price: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4861900
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

#1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ruggles
Evocations for piano
John Kirkpatrick*










What a crusty old sod Ruggles was, but God bless him for it! Certainly amongst the more original American composers and a part of that awesome group of early American modernists along with Ives, Crawford Seeger and Cowell.


----------



## pmsummer

POPULAR TUNES IN 17TH CENTURY ENGLAND
_Airs Populaire Anglais du XVIIe Siècle_
*Various Contemporary Popular Composers*
_London Tunes - Country Dances - Four Ballads Mentioned by Shakespeare - The 17th Century Top Three - Across the Channel - Across the Border - John Playford's English Dancing Master - The new Exchange - The Kettle Drum - A health to Betty - The fine Companion - The Healths_
The Broadside Band
_- Jeremy Barlow; Alistair McLachlan; George Weigand; Rosemary Thorndycraft _
Jeremy Barlow - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez*: _Le Marteau Sans Maître_
Hilary Summers, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Moscow RSO
Rozhdestvensky*










Man...this is fantastic and Rozhdestvensky's Sibelius is ice cold a la Vänskä in Lahti. Lovely music-making and I totally disagree with Hurwitz's whole "CD From Hell" criticism of this set.


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer: New Seasons

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Kremerata Baltica

Release Date: 11th May 2015
Catalogue No: 4794817
Label: DG
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015


----------



## eljr

Interstellar (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 19439796472
Label: Sony


----------



## Red Terror

eljr said:


> Interstellar (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)
> 
> Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
> Catalogue No: 19439796472
> Label: Sony


I don't know much about the soundtrack but the movie was damn awful-another Nolan tent-pole flick masquerading as high art.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## mparta

eljr said:


> Florence Price: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin
> 
> Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
> Catalogue No: 4861900
> Label: DG
> Length: 71 minutes
> 
> #1


I would just like to point out that the recording comparison would be with the Fort Smith Symphony, with which I played when I was a kid.

Poor Philadelphiaut:


----------



## mparta

Malx said:


> *Britten, Cello Suites 2 & 3 - Jean-Guihen Queyras.*
> 
> Would it be sacrilegious to say I am coming to the conclusion I enjoy the Britten cello suites just as much as the Bach suites.


Yes.

You should be expecting the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## SanAntone

EDITION LOCKENHAUS - _Metamorphosen _(Richard Strauss)
*GIDON KREMER*












> Five-CD limited-edition box set, issued in time for the 30th anniversary of the Austrian chamber-music festival. "Edition Lockenhaus" returns long out-of-print titles to the catalogue, with some of the finest musicians of the New Series, including Gidon Kremer, Kim Kashkashian, Heinz Holliger, Thomas Zehetmair, Thomas Demenga, Robert Levin, Eduard Brunner and many more. Gidon Kremer: "The artistic atmosphere in Lockenhaus soon has everybody speaking on the same wavelength." The set opens with previously unreleased recordings - from 2001 and 2008 - with Sir Simon Rattle and Roman Kofman conducting Kremerata Baltica in revelatory performances of Richard Strauss's "Metamorphosen" and Olivier Messiaen's "Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine": the committed interpretations convey the spirit of Lockenhaus. Discs two through five focus on music of César Franck, André Caplet, Francis Poulenc, Leos Janácek, Igor Stravinsky, Dmitri Shostakovich and Erwin Schulhoff. Original liner notes, an interview with Kremer, and new texts complete a very special edition.


----------



## Dan Ante

*The old master Vladimir Horowitz*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
National SO
Rostropovich*










I've always liked Rostropovich's Shostakovich cycle. Great stuff.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan










Followed by (non sequitur)

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Concerti con molti strumenti_, RV 562a, 566, 569, 540, 561, 413, 553
Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi

This is such an awesome set!


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet - Sibelius String Quartet In A Minor (1889) & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4 (1890). Finlandia 1985. EU release

View attachment 159626


----------



## Rogerx

New Year's Eve Concert 1998 - Songs of Love and Desire

Mirella Freni (soprano), Christine Schäfer (soprano), Marcelo Alvarez
(tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone), Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio
Abbado

From last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 3

Chung Trio


----------



## Bkeske

The Alberni Quartet - Britten String Quartet No. 2 In C Major Op. 36 & String Quartet No. 3 Op. 94. CRD Records 1981 UK release

View attachment 159628


----------



## Rogerx

Viotti: Violin Concertos Nos. 19 and 22

Rainer Kussmaul (violin)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Neither
Petra Hoffmann
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Kwamé Ryan*










An anti-opera? Quite possibly, but utterly fascinating to say the least. The eerie atmosphere Feldman conjures up is completely singular and strangely alluring. I haven't heard the version of Neither on the HatHut label, but this one is rather good. I'm not sure which recording our resident Feldmanites prefer?


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major/ Norfolk Rhapsody No.
1/The Lark Ascending

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sarah Chang (violin)
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1994-12-18
Recording Venue: 17 & 18 December 1994, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

More fascinating Feldman...

This recording:


----------



## annaw

*Gounod: Messe solennelle en l'honneur de Sainte-Cécile (Markevitch / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra)*

Found this accidentally and I am absolutely in love with this mass and this recording (I mean, it has Hermann Uhde!).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer



> Gramophone Magazine March 2010
> 
> …these are performances of style and understanding into which Paul
> Dyer and his fine period orchestra have plunged with freshness,
> buoyancy and joyful enthusiasm. …immensely enjoyable and inspiriting
> performances.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Sibelius
> Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
> Moscow RSO
> Rozhdestvensky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man...this is fantastic and Rozhdestvensky's Sibelius is ice cold a la Vänskä in Lahti. Lovely music-making and *I totally disagree with Hurwitz's whole "CD From Hell" criticism of this set*.


Is that what he said? My god, what an imbecile! A great set IMO.


----------



## Marinera

Figures of Harmony, disk 4

*Corps Femenin* - Duke John of Berry's Lyrical Avant-Garde.

Crawford Young, Ferrara Ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part four for either side of an hour's walk.

_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano op.61, arr. for voice, string quartet, double bass and piano [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1893-94 - arr. 1898):

performed by Sarah Walker (sop) with The Nash Ensemble










_Messe des pêcheurs de Villerville_ for soprano, female choir, harmonium and violin (in collaboration with André Messager) WoO, partly rewritten (with Messager's material removed) and entitled _Messe basse_ for soprano, female choir and organ or harmonium WoO (orig. 1881 - rev. 1906):










_Huit Pièces Brèves_ for piano op.84 - includes _Nocturne no. 8_ in D-flat (1869-1902):
_Nocturnes nos. 7, 9-10_ for piano ops.74/97/99 (1898/1908/c. 1908):
_Barcarolles nos. 7-9_ for piano ops.90/96/101 (1905/1906/1908-09):
_Impromptus nos. 4-5_ for piano ops.91/102 (1905-06/1908-09):
_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.103 (1909-10):










Four pieces for orchestra adapted by Fauré from the incidental music for the Maurice Maeterlinck play _Pelléas et Mélisande_, plus the original _Chanson de Mélisande_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra *** op.80 (orig. 1898 - arr. 1900 and c. 1910):

with Frederica von Stade (m-s) and Patricia Nagle (fl)

*** _Chanson de Mélisande_ orchestrated by Charles Koechlin, as was all of the original incidental music as Fauré allegedly didn't have enough time to do it himself.


----------



## Bourdon

*Die Familie Bach vor Johann Sebastian*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and Three Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Malx

Having listened to eight recordings of Bartok's 3rd string quartet this morning I decided something different in scale and sound was required.

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Czech PO, Václav Neumann.*

I always regard this recording as a Bohemian take on the Resurrection Symphony - more rustic and understated than many but after the spikiness of Bartok's quartet writing, ideal.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Eötvös: Alhambra Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Orchestre de Paris, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Bourdon

*Masters of the Baroque*

What a wonderful start to this set "Es ist Genug" an anonymous work sung by the excellent Greta de Reyghere.
I once had the idea to buy all the "Deutsche Kantaten" separately. Fortunately, they are largely fully present here.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - String Quartet #3 - Takacs Quartet


Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64, #5 ("Lark") - Kodaly Quartet


Scriabin - Etudes - Sviatoslav Richter (Live)


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Excuse me if I don't kiss you back.


----------



## Enthusiast

Aahh! Lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Die Ruinen von Athen, Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt & Opferlied

Valda Wilson (soprano), Simon Bailey (bass), Sidonie von Krosigk (speaker), Tschechischer Philharmonischer Chor Brunn, Cappella Aquileia, Marcus Bosch


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Excuse me if I don't kiss you back.


Good heavens......


----------



## Bourdon

*Estienne Moulinié*

L'Humaine Comédie


----------



## Itullian

Haydn symphonies 103 & 104 today.
This is a great box set.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. Excellent.

Chopin: Polonaises. Lazar Berman










Bartok: String Quartets 3 and 4. Emerson String Quartet










Chopin: Piano Concertos. Rafal Blechacz/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Jerzy Semkow










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 1-3. Chiaroscuro Quartet










Schumann: Symphonies 2 & 3. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg's comic opera is not so popular - I guess people wanting a comic opera don't go to Schoenberg for it - but I think I saw it in this thread a while back and it reminded me to listen to it. I've not seen the opera but musically it convinces as comic opera as well as being relatively mature Schoenberg. I'm sure I have seen threads where people have argued that such a thing would be impossible.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159644


*Louise Farrenc*

Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, op. 33
Sextet in C minor, op. 40
Piano Trio No. 3 in E flat major, op. 44

Linos Ensemble

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Beach: Piano Quintets

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)

Takács Quartet


----------



## eljr

At Home With Music (Live)

Jeremy Denk (piano), Joshua Bell (violin), Peter Dugan (piano), Larisa Martinez (vocal), Kamal Khan (piano)

Release Date: 14th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: G010004437500G
Label: Sony
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Khachaturian - Selections from "Spartacus" (composer/Angel)
Khachaturian - Symphony #3 (Stokowski/RCA)*


----------



## eljr

Mozart: String Quartets Dedicated To Joseph Haydn

Cuarteto Casals (string quartet)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: HMM902654
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 83 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Impressive rendition of Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant Jésus. This is a live registration recorded in the small music hall of the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. (1976)
The recording luckily has enough presence and gains momentum through the inspiring playing of Jean-Rodolphe Kars.
The reason why there are so few recordings of this outstanding pianist is that he has retired as an artist and has been ordained as a priest.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

I really love this disc! A great Haffner and a near perfect serenade plus a march (K 335).


----------



## Bourdon

Vasks said:


> _On the turntable_
> 
> *Khachaturian - Selections from "Spartacus" (composer/Angel)
> *


*








*


----------



## Rogerx

Franck - Chopin

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schubert, Michel Corboz - Stabat Mater


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this recording, which is a 2-CD set:










Contents -

Disc One:

1. Two Pianos (1957) 
John Tilbury & PhilipThomas, pianos

2. Four Instruments (1965)
John Tilbury piano, Anton Lukoszevieze cello, Mira Benjamin violin, Rodrigo Constanzo chimes

3. Vertical Thoughts 1 (1963)
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas, pianos

4. Between Categories (1969)
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas pianos, Anton Lukoszevieze & Seth Woods cellos, Mira Benjamin & Linda Jankowska violins, Rodrigo Constanzo & Taneli Clarke chimes

5. Piece for Four Pianos (1957)
John Tilbury, Philip Thomas, Catherine Laws & Mark Knoop, pianos

6. Piano Four Hands (1958)
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas piano

Disc Two:

1. Intermission 6 (1953) 
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas, pianos

2. De Kooning (1963)
Philip Thomas piano and celesta, Anton Lukoszevieze cello, Mira Benjamin violin, Taneli Clarke percussion, Naomi Atherton horn

3 - 4. Two Pieces for Three Pianos (1966)
John Tilbury, Philip Thomas and Catherine Laws, pianos

5. Piano Three Hands (1957) 
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas piano

6. False Relationships and the Extended Ending (1968) 
John Tilbury, Philip Thomas, Catherine Laws pianos, Anton Lukoszevieze cello, Mira Benjamin violin, Rodrigo Constanzo chimes, & Barrie Webb trombone

7. Two Pianos second version (1957)
John Tilbury & Philip Thomas, pianos


----------



## Chilham

mparta said:


> ... You should be expecting the Spanish Inquisition.


Don't tell him! He's not supposed to be expecting the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## eljr

Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6, Nos. 1, 2, 8, 9, 10 and 12

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

Release Date: 1st Jan 2000
Catalogue No: HAEN94001
Label: Hänssler
Series: Masterpiece
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Le Histoire du Soldat

Pierre Boulez, William Preucil, Cleveland Orchestra










Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19, & 20

András Schiff










Franck: Violin Sonata

Itzhak Perlman, Martha Argerich










Glazunov: Vremeda Goda "The Seasons"

Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Granados: Goyescas Suite

Rosa Torres-Pardo


----------



## Guest

Bliss, Oboe Quintet










A very engaging work. It invites comparison with the many clarinet quintets that are familiar with us. The nasal tone of the oboe isn't as forceful as a clarinet, making it more challenging to create a balanced texture, I think. A very successful piece by Bliss, well performed and recorded.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing more Sibelius from hell:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Moscow RSO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt's venture into Dvorak's music produced many gems - like this 8th.










====

I believe the 7th was Haitink's favourite Brucker symphony.


----------



## Marinera

*Phillippe de Monte.* Sacred and secular works.

The Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Consort

Renaissance & Baroque Music in England, France, Flanders, Germany. Disk 5


----------



## Itullian

Disc #32
numbers 93, 95, 96


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_The Dream of Gerontius_ is a work one doesn't come across as often now as one used to. This Boult performance is very fine, though for me it doesn't displace the Barbirolli with Baker superb as the Angel. Gedda was perhaps a controversial choice for Gerontius and his slightly operatic treatment of the role won't be to everyone's taste. Robert Lloyd gives an excellent performance as the Priest and the Angel of the Agony and Helen Watts is also very fine, though I find it hard to get Baker's voice out of my head.

Happily Baker is the wonderfully radiant soloist in the coupling of _The Music Makers_.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Disc #32
> numbers 93, 95, 96


I like that set.


----------



## mparta

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Impressive rendition of Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant Jésus. This is a live registration recorded in the small music hall of the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. (1976)
> The recording luckily has enough presence and gains momentum through the inspiring playing of Jean-Rodolphe Kars.
> The reason why there are so few recordings of this outstanding pianist is that he has retired as an artist and has been ordained as a priest.
> Highly recommended.


He has a very nice Debussy disc on Decca eloquence, which resurrects some of these very fine but neglected artists


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159647


*Louise Farrenc*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 32
Symphony No. 3 in G minor, op. 36

Insula Orchestra
Laurence Equilbey

2021


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> I like that set.


Me too. Love it.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of favourite Vaughan Williams works ...


----------



## Bourdon

mparta said:


> He has a very nice Debussy disc on Decca eloquence, which resurrects some of these very fine but neglected artists


You are right,this is the one I have


----------



## 13hm13

Florence Price - Violin Concerto (Er-Gene Kahng)


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

CD 2

Wolgang Sawallisch piano

Some of these songs are among the most beautiful ever made.
Brahms is an excellent lieder composer, sehnsucht,scheiden und Leiden, von ewiger liebe and ich schell meine horn ins jammertal are fine examples of the rich legacy that Brahms left us in songs.


----------



## SanAntone

*Strauss*: _Arabella_ 
Hilde Gueden, Lisa della Casa, Anton Dermota, Otto Edelmann, Waldemar Kmentt
Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> Schoenberg's comic opera is not so popular - I guess people wanting a comic opera don't go to Schoenberg for it - but I think I saw it in this thread a while back and it reminded me to listen to it. I've not seen the opera but musically it convinces as comic opera as well as being relatively mature Schoenberg. I'm sure I have seen threads where people have argued that such a thing would be impossible.


I suppose it's the thought of the words 'Schoenberg' and 'humour' in the same sentence which possibly gets some people scratching their heads, but then again the music itself doesn't sound particularly comical (at least not to me) and the libretto could be best described as a wry commentary on the mundanity of bourgeoise modern life rather than an actual comic episode, so anyone expecting something knockabout and surreal along the lines of Shostakovich's _The Nose_ (composed the same year, as it happens...) will be out of luck. It is a curio amongst Arnie's output but I think worthy of joining the somewhat slim ranks which made up the relatively short-lived _zeitoper_ category.


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto for two trumpets

played by Josh Cohen and Nathaniel Mayfield (baroque trumpets), no infomation of the orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto for two cellos

Performed on original instruments by San Francisco Early Music Ensemble Voices of Music. Featuring William Skeen & Tanya Tomkins, solo baroque cellos; Carla Moore & Cynthia Freivogel, baroque violins; Katherine Kyme, baroque viola; Farley Pearce, continuo cello, Katherine Heater, baroque organ; Hanneke van Proosdij, harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Musicaterina said:


> Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto for two cellos
> 
> Performed on original instruments by San Francisco Early Music Ensemble Voices of Music. Featuring William Skeen & Tanya Tomkins, solo baroque cellos; Carla Moore & Cynthia Freivogel, baroque violins; Katherine Kyme, baroque viola; Farley Pearce, continuo cello, Katherine Heater, baroque organ; Hanneke van Proosdij, harpsichord


Again this wonderful concerto.

This time played by:

Giovanni Sollima, violoncello e direzione
Gianluca Pirisi, violoncello
Orchestra da Camera di Perugia


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Sixteenth Sunday after Trinity
_Komm, du süße Todesstunde_, BWV 161
_Wer weiß, wie nahe mir meine Ende?_, BWV 27
_Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben?_, BWV 8
_Christus, der ist mein Leben_, BWV 95
Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, Mark Padmore, Thomas Guthrie
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

All cantatas about mortality, and the fantasy of hope for something better after death.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part five of five the rest of today.

_Prelude_ from the opera _Pénélope_ WoO (1907-13):
_Fantaisie_ in G for piano and orchestra op.111 (1918): a)
Incidental music for the theatrical entertainment _Masques et Bergamasques_ by René Fauchois op.112 *** (1919):

*** also contains the following earlier pieces:

_Madrigal_ - part-song for four voices and piano op.35, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1883): b)
_Clair de lune_ - song for tenor and piano op.46 no.2, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1887): c)
_Pavane_ in F-sharp minor for orchestra op.50 (orig. 1887): d)
_Le plus doux chemin_ - song for tenor and piano op.87 no.1, arr. for tenor and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1904): e)

a) with Jean-Philippe Collard (pf)
b) with Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
c) and e) with Nicolai Gedda (ten)
d) with Linda Chésis (fl)










_Barcarolles nos. 10-12_ for piano ops.104 no.2/105/106bis (1913, 1913 and 1915):
_Nocturnes nos. 11-12_ for piano ops.104 no.1 and 107 (1913 and 1915):










Violin Sonata no. 2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17): a)
Cello Sonata no. 1 in D-minor op.109 (1917): b)

a) performed by Krysia Osostowicz (v) and Susan Tomes (pf)
b) performed by Thomas Igloi (vc) and Clifford Benson (pf)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Der Wein
Jessye Norman, soprano
New York Philharmonic
Boulez*

From this set -


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: A Common Time
by Philip Glass, Chase Spruill

released September 3, 2021


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Ouverture from Music for the Royal Fireworks

played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Mark Dee

*Torelli - Concerto for Violin and Guitar*
Weiner Solisten, Wilfried Bottcher & Karl Scheit


----------



## eljr

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

original 1873 version

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2464
Label: BIS
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Malx

Final disc of the day:
*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Felicity Lott, LPO, Franz Welser-Möst.*

An acquired taste this one - very broad tempos particularly in the third movement which stretches out to 24:35 but with some sumptuous playing from the LPO they pretty much succeed in convincing me its a valid take on the symphony. In very good recorded sound a nice one to have on the shelves, one for the collector looking for a different view of the work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
The Seven Stars' Symphony
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Judd*


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: La Rejouissance from Music for the Royal Fireworks

played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Musicaterina

Alessandro Scarlatti: Allegro (first movement) from "Il Giardino di Amore"

played by Martin Schröder (trumpet) and Hans-André Stamm (organ)


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Sonatas for cello and piano No. 3 in A major, Op. 69, Nos. 4 in C major and 5 in D major, Op. 102 Nos. 1 & 2, Variations on Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen," WoO 46
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Te Deum for the victory of Dettingen HWV 283

Felix Plock - bass
The English Concert
Händelfestspielorchester Halle
MDR Rundfunkchor
Hallenser Madrigalisten
Händelfestspielchor
Chor der Oper Halle
Howard Arman - conductor


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Satie
Aperçus Désagréables
Aldo Ciccolini, Gabriel Tacchino*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159655


*Eugène Ysaÿe *

Sonatas Nos. 1-6

James Ehnes, violin

2021


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5

Philharmonia Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali

Release Date: 12th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: SIGCD669
Label: Signum
Length: 43 minutes


----------



## eljr

Heino Eller: Night Calls

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Olari Elts

Release Date: 4th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: ODE13352
Label: Ondine
Length: 59 minutes
Découverte
Diapason d'Or
February 2020
Découverte


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

All of the works on this disc, but I'm a sucker for the ones with harpsichord (Naama, À l'île de Gorée, Khoaï, Komboï). I just love how a lot of composers in the 20th century gave new life to this instrument.


----------



## eljr

Rautavaara - Angel of Dusk

Esko Laine (double-bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Release Date: 1st Mar 1998
Catalogue No: BISCD910
Label: BIS
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## eljr

Handel: Concerti grossi: Op. 6 (7-12)

Akademie fϋr Alte Musik Berlin, Bernhard Forck

Release Date: 17th Jan 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186738
Label: Pentatone
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Anja Harteros (soprano), Elīna Garanča (mezzo), Jonas Kaufmann
(tenor), René Pape (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, Daniel Barenboim

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159659


*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Concerti per molti stromenti

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

2017


----------



## KevinJS

Missa Salisburgensis


----------



## alvaro

Disc 1 of that set:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Gothos

Robert Fayrfax
-Magnificat "Regale"
Richard Hygons
-Salve Regina
Edmond Turges
-From stormy windes
John Browne
-Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Anon.
-This day,day dawes
William Cornysh
-Salve Regina


----------



## Neo Romanza

In the midst of an Adams-a-thon:

*Son of Chamber Symphony
String Quartet
International Contemporary Ensemble
St. Lawrence String Quartet*










*The Dharma at Big Sur
Leila Josefowicz, violin
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
John Adams*










*El Niño
Dawn Upshaw (soprano), Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (mezzo-soprano), Theatre of Voices (counter-tenor), Willard White (baritone)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, The London Voices, Maitrise de Paris
Kent Nagano*










Tomorrow, I'll tackle one of the operas. More than likely _The Death of Klinghoffer_ since I haven't heard this work in ages.


----------



## KevinJS

Vivaldi - 4 Seasons

Anne-Sophie Mutter - Trondheim Soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel -Complete Piano Sonatas Volume Three

Constance Keene


----------



## KevinJS

Philip Glass - Itaipu


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Mahler: Lieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Irwin Gage (piano)


----------



## Merl

One of my top recommendations of the Bartok 3rd quartet, from the weekly SQ thread. A fine re ordong in superb sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ Schumann:
Die Braut von Messina: Overture, Op. 100

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1978-10-02
Recording Venue: 30 September & 2 October 1978 / No. 1 Studio,
Abbey Road, London
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Missa in tempore belli "Paukenmasse"

John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Various inc. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John of Chrysostom (Excerpts)

Harry Christophers. The Sixteen










Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead & Slavonic Dances

Andrew Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra










Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil

Risto Joost, MDR Rundfunkchor










Holst: St. Paul's Suite

Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Ailyn Pérez, Christianne Stotijn, Michael Spyres, Jan Martínik,
Kateřina Kněžíková, Svatopluk Sem; Czech Philharmonic, Prague
Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonin Dvorak: Cello concerto op. 104 (first movement)

played by:

Alisa Weilerstein (b. 1982), cello
Santtu-Matias Rouvali (b. 1985), conductor
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part six of six for late morning and early afternoon.

Fauré's final creative burst from the last six or seven years of his life seems to mirror that of Brahms in terms of the focus primarily being on chamber music and piano pieces (although not nearly as many as Brahms' last flourishes in this respect), culminating in a cycle of four songs. Even their respective opus numbers correspond, with the exception that Brahms just managed to squeeze in a valedictory op.122 with a collection of chorale preludes for organ. As with Brahms' late works, the quality is consistently high - perhaps what one could expect from two master craftsmen.

_Barcarolle no. 13_ for piano op.116 (1921):
_Nocturne no. 13_ for piano op.119 (1921):










_L'horizon chimérique_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.118 [Texts: Jean de La Ville de Mirmont] (1921):










Cello Sonata no. 2 in G-minor op.117 (1921): a)
Piano Quintet no. 2 in C-minor, op.115 (1919-21): b)
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23): c)
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1924): d)

a) performed by Thomas Igloi (vc) and Clifford Benson (pf)
b) performed by the Quintetto Fauré di Roma
c) performed by Marcia Crayford (v), Christopher van Kampen (vc) and Ian Brown (pf) from The Nash Ensemble
d) performed by The Amati Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons

Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)

Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli

Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Kindertotenlieder - Kathleen Ferrier, Vienna PO, Bruno Walter.*

The cover of the disc says it all.


----------



## Bourdon

*Georg Böhm*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Medtner: Piano Works

Florian Noack

Brahms: Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales), Op. 20


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcells London*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## Enthusiast

An older Karajan Meistersinger.


----------



## Malx

*Larcher, String Quartet No 3 'Madhares' - Quatuor Diotima.*

Having listened to this quartets Bartok recordings over the last couple of days I was inspired to revisit this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini - Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Britten: Matinées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 24
Britten: Soirées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 9
Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque, PP120
Rossini: La Boutique fantasque


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Symphony No. 8 in G, Op. 88
The Noon Witch, Op. 108_
[Rec. 1998, Live]







_Conductor:_ Nikolaus Harnoncourt
_Orchestra:_ Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Marinera

Kapsbergiana. Los Otros, disk 4









original album cover


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday it was the 8th. Now it's Dvorak 9 from Harnoncourt - plus The Water Goblin. When they first came out the critics were very impressed with Harnoncourt's Dvorak recordings and I, being something of a Harnoncourt fan, bought them. I was a little disappointed at first. But I warmed to them and these days I really do hear what gems they are. Sometimes the critics (en masse, perhaps) are right and sometimes you need to listen with a sympathetic ear to what the music is doing rather than comparing it with what you expected.


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas

Marco Ceccato (cello)

Accademia Ottobonio

Release Date: 23rd Sep 2016
Catalogue No: ALPHA325
Label: Alpha
Series: Essential Baroque Masterpieces
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159676


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Beatrice Rana, piano

2017


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Pavel Haas Quartet

Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
November 2017
Recording of the month
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
20th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2017
Recommended Recording
Building a Library
April 2018
Recommended Recording
Winner - Chamber
Gramophone Awards
2018
Winner - Chamber


----------



## Vasks

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "La caduta di Decenviri" (Ng/Signum)
Galuppi - Sonata for Flute, Oboe & Continuo in G (Affinita/Arcana)
Zanetti - Six Miscellaneous Selections (The Whole Noyse/Helicon)
Bertali - Ciaconna (Musica Fiata/cpo)
Vivaldi - Bassoon Concerto in C, RV 473 (Thunemann/Philips)*


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.*

I've always had a soft spot for these Mozart concerto recordings by Uchida/Tate.


----------



## bharbeke

I just have the Oxford and London symphonies by Haydn left to go in my listening to Marzendorfer's recordings of the symphonies, and I have heard at least one good version of those before. Marzendorfer has raised my opinion of many of these 106 symphonies, but there are still some that I have not made a connection with yet. I turn to the TC community in asking for recommendations for the following symphonies that have left me lukewarm at best:

17
34
45
49
55


----------



## Neo Romanza

The Adams-a-thon ensues:

*Naive and Sentimental Music
LA Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen*










*Harmonium
San Francisco Symphony and Chorus
Edo De Waart*










*Road Movies
Leila Josefowicz - violin, John Novacek - piano*










*The Death of Klinghoffer
James Maddalena, Janice Felty et. al.
Lyon National Opera Orchestra
London Opera Chorus
Kent Nagano*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

The Monteverdi CD is nother Hyperion that is severely bronzing,I have to replace it.

Symphony No.38 "Prague"


----------



## Enthusiast

Barenboim's Elgar 2 starts with a wonderful swoop and doesn't let up.


----------



## Enthusiast

bharbeke said:


> I just have the Oxford and London symphonies by Haydn left to go in my listening to Marzendorfer's recordings of the symphonies, and I have heard at least one good version of those before. Marzendorfer has raised my opinion of many of these 106 symphonies, but there are still some that I have not made a connection with yet. I turn to the TC community in asking for recommendations for the following symphonies that have left me lukewarm at best:
> 
> 17
> 34
> 45
> 49
> 55


45 (The Farewell) and 49 are both in the excellent Pinnock set - any good to you? Harnoncourt has done 45 also and Antonini (Il Giardino Armonico) has done 49 well.


----------



## eljr

Approaching Autumn

Jonah Kim (cello), Robert Koenig (piano)

Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: DE3585
Label: Delos
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Something really wonderful happened when the two JBs, Sir John Barbirolli and Dame Janet Baker, got together and this is no exception. In fact I find it difficult to listen to either _Sea Pictures_ or the Angel's music in _The Dream of Gerontius_ without having Dame Janet's unique accents in my mind's ear.

Some find Barbirolli's overt emotionalism a bit too much, but I love music making that exerts an emotional response and, for all that I am not at all religious, I find his deeply felt performance of Elgar's _The Dream of Gerontius_ overwhelmingly moving. There have been criticisms of the Finnish Kim Borg's "unidiomatic" Priest and Angel of the Agony, but I don't object to his casting even if ultimately I prefer Robert Lloyd on the Boult. Richard Lewis was reportedly suffering from a cold at the time of the recording and you can hear suspicion of it in his singing, particularly at the beginning, but he is still one of the best Gerontiuses on record. As for Baker, she has never been bettered, let alone equalled in the role of the Angel and here she is at her youthful vocal best.

I've had _Sea Pictures_ from my very early LP collecting days, when it was coupled with Jacqueline Du Pré's no less wonderful _Cello Concerto_. It was and remains one of the great records.


----------



## Marinera

*Legenda Aurea* - Lauds of Saints in Italian Trecento.

La Reverdie


----------



## bharbeke

Enthusiast, I have tried Harnoncourt's Haydn 45 before, but your other recommendations are not ones I have heard. I will check them out sometime.


----------



## Enthusiast

Invigorating!


----------



## eljr

Johannes Brahms: Sonatas & Liebeslieder For Cello and Piano

Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello), Pascal Amoyel (piano)

The sonatas are the most impactful offering, with impassioned playing from both. - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: HMM902329
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 78 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## Merl

bharbeke said:


> I just have the Oxford and London symphonies by Haydn left to go in my listening to Marzendorfer's recordings of the symphonies, and I have heard at least one good version of those before. Marzendorfer has raised my opinion of many of these 106 symphonies, but there are still some that I have not made a connection with yet. I turn to the TC community in asking for recommendations for the following symphonies that have left me lukewarm at best:
> 
> 17
> 34
> 45
> 49
> 55


I like Fischer in 55. Try Maksymiuk in 49 on that old EMI disc or, if you want a more invigorating period performance, Antononi.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Violin Sonatas K304 & K481 - Frank Peter Zimmermann & Alexander Lonquich.*


----------



## 13hm13

Esa-Pekka Salonen Conducts Nielsen


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## eljr

David Lang: prisoner of the state

Donald Nally (chorus master), Alan Oke (vocals), Jarrett Ott (vocals), Eric Owens (vocals), Julie Mathevet (vocals), Rafael Porto (vocals), John Matthew Myers (vocals), Matthew Pearce (vocals), Steven Eddy (vocals)

New York Philharmonic, Men of the Concert Chorale of New York, Jaap van Zweden

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: 4819454
Label: Decca
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's always a devastating experience to hear the Shostakovich Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor (Op. 113), "Babi Yar", truly one of the darkest symphonies in the repertoire. But it documents, through vocal settings of the poetry of Yevgeny Yevtushenko, a devastating moment in Soviet Russian/Ukrainian/Jewish history. The tragedy of Babi Yar is today 80 years past, having taken place November 29, 1941. I could think of nothing else to program for my daily listening session.

I turned first to one of the first Shostakovich discs I ever owned, a stellar document, recorded 20 November 1965. This is the premiere recording of the work by the conductor who premiered "Baby Yar" in a controversy causing concert of December 1962. This is Kiril Kondrashin's earlier of two recordings, and even with the uneven sound it proves harrowing.









Having no escape from the terror of this work and its moment in history, I turned next to a more recent recording (1994, with Kurt Masur and the NY Phil). This is, after all, a universal symphony, so turning from Russia to New York seemed to make sense for a second hearing. This recording features improved sound if not a deeper emotional impact.









What a way to spend the afternoon. But history is not always kind.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nørgård
Symphony No. 3
Danish National Radio Choir
Danish National RSO
Segerstam*










------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Symphony No. 3 (1972-1975)

Per Nørgård's third symphony, commissioned by The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra (conductor Herbert Blomstedt) , was premiered in Copenhagen in 1976 and received wide attention. The work gives comprehensive expression to a new realm of musical experience which the composer began to explore toward the end of the 1960s.

While the first period in Nørgård's production, in the 1050s, represents his personal interpretation of the Nordic music tradition - evidenced for example in his "Piano Sonata No. 2" (1957) and "Constellations" for chamber orchestra (1958) - and the second period, in the 1960s, saw him working with serial techniques, musical collage and a new sound-palette - especially in the orchestral works "Iris" (1966-67) and "Luna" (1967) - with "Voyage into the Golden Screen" (1968) Nørgård arrived at a new compositional technique based on the use of a special form of a so-called "infinity series", a principle of musical motion to be applied to all kinds of scales (chromatic, diatonic et cetera). It is characteristic that Nørgård in the 1970s chose to cultivate diatonic infinity series, already evident in the mythological opera "Gilgamesh" (1971-72). Thus the Symphony No. 3, begun directly after the opera, combines the infinity series, major and minor scales, the partial series of natural harmonics and "sub-harmonics" (Nørgård's terminology) with rhythmic patterns based on the Golden Section (the Golden Mean) in a nexus of synchronous yet disparate elements which serve the composers vision of musical coherence..

The works which followed the symphony - the operas "Siddharta" (1975-79) and "The Divine Circus" (1981-82) and Symphony No. 4 (1981) - usher a new, fourth Nørgård period, in which inspirations from the Swiss´ mental outsider, painter and poet, Adolf Wölfli is becoming dominant, although the basic experiences of the former periods cannot be said to have been abandoned.

In view of this development, one might well ask if the term "modern music" is at all applicable in describing Nørgård's Symphony No. 3. Of course the work is "modern" in the sense that it is responsive to the contemporary cultural and musical climate, but the symphony is neither polemic, extreme nor out of touch with the traditional classical/romantic listener-orientation. The music relates positively and constructively to the traditional musical vocabulary. The work has its own wholly distinctive form, but it is at the same time sustained by a perception of organic coherence which reminds of Goethe. The intent is to show a world in growth, balance - and an interaction between emotion and understanding, and between ascending and descending forces. A comparison of the introductions to each of the two movements bears this out: in the first bars of the works the music moves upward while in the introduction to the second movement it moves downwards.

The first movement consists of the mentioned introduction (in two parts), followed by two larger main divisions. In the introduction, the harmonic and melodic subject-matter is presented and then followed by the rhythmic exposition in which regular, metrical rhythms yield to rhythms based on the Golden section. The first main division builds on a six-voice melody derived from the infinity series, with each voices or part playing the same melody at different speeds and in different keys, each of these keys being built upon specific harmonic partial. The second main division utilizes the same structure, first expanded to an almost pointilistic sound-scape and then compressed into coherent, flowing melodies.

The tendency of the first movement is toward the integrated and general, while that of the second movement, up to the final chorus, is one of a more diversified character. It proceeds stylistically within a very broad spectrum, showing in the course of the movement how Nørgård´s principles of composition can approach a traditional variation or a passacaglia form, producing sections, which remind of Latin American rhythms and then give way to "torn" sounds, only to be followed by an almost classically transparent section with words from Medieval Maria hymns. This particular musical vocabulary is consistently maintained: multiple polyphony and independent individual voices. In the final, summarizing section, which brings the chorus into the aural foreground, Rainer Maria Rilke´s "Singe die Gärten mein Herz" from his "Sonnets to Orpheus" (1922) is heard, and toward the end, a quotation from Schubert´s song "Du bist die Ruh" emerges from the musical structure itself. The words of Rilke´s poem may also convey an impression of the musical idea behind the symphony.

Jørgen I. Jensen

Singe die Gärten, mein Herz, die du nicht kennst;
Wie in Glas eingegossende Gärten, klar, unerreichbar.
Wasser und Rosen von Isphahan oder Schiras,
Singe sie selig, preise sie, keinen vergleichbar.

Zeige, mein Herz, dass du sie niemals entbehrst.
Dass sie dich meinen, ihre reidenden Feigen.
Dass du mit ihren, zwischen den blühenden Zweigen
Wie zum Gesicht gesteigerten verkehrst.

Meide den Irrtum, dass es Entbehrungen gebe
Für den geschehnen Entschluss, diesen: zu sein!
Seidener Faden, kamst du hinein ins Gewebe.

Welchender Bilder du auch im Innern geeint bist
(sei es selbst ein Moment aus dem Leben der Pein),
Fühl, dass der ganze, der rühmliche Teppich gemeint ist.


----------



## Endeavour

Rossini's Stabat Mater with Istvan Kertesz conducting the LSO & Chorus. Luciano Pavarotti, Hans Sotin, Pilar Lorengar and Yvonne Minton as the soloists.


----------



## Itullian

Still going thru this wonderful set.
It's live, but you wouldn't know it until the applause at the end.
Davies really captures Haydn's charm.
The DDD sound is first rate.


----------



## atsizat

Half Classical, Half Non-Classical but Super Depressing

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## Faramundo

Got this for 20 Euro cents at a jumble sales, very good and diverse.


----------



## mparta

SONNET CLV said:


> It's always a devastating experience to hear the Shostakovich Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor (Op. 113), "Babi Yar", truly one of the darkest symphonies in the repertoire. But it documents, through vocal settings of the poetry of Yevgeny Yevtushenko, a devastating moment in Soviet Russian/Ukrainian/Jewish history. The tragedy of Babi Yar is today 80 years past, having taken place November 29, 1941. I could think of nothing else to program for my daily listening session.
> 
> I turned first to one of the first Shostakovich discs I ever owned, a stellar document, recorded 20 November 1965. This is the premiere recording of the work by the conductor who premiered "Baby Yar" in a controversy causing concert of December 1962. This is Kiril Kondrashin's earlier of two recordings, and even with the uneven sound it proves harrowing.
> 
> View attachment 159684
> 
> 
> Having no escape from the terror of this work and its moment in history, I turned next to a more recent recording (1994, with Kurt Masur and the NY Phil). This is, after all, a universal symphony, so turning from Russia to New York seemed to make sense for a second hearing. This recording features improved sound if not a deeper emotional impact.
> 
> View attachment 159685
> 
> 
> What a way to spend the afternoon. But history is not always kind.


Is the Kondrashin text bowdlerized?


----------



## SONNET CLV

mparta said:


> Is the Kondrashin text bowdlerized?


On the Everest recording (Cat# 3181) no text is supplied except for "free prose translations of the five poems" in translations by Rod Patterson. There is some info in the sleeve notes, by Joe Cooper: "At a well publicized meeting of Premier Khrushchev and the Soviet Residium ... the Premier inveighed against the symphony because of the inclusion of Yevtushenko's poem "Babi Yar" and advised Shostakovich and Yevteshenko to call off the premiere. Even so, they decided to go ahead, and the symphony received its first performance on December 18, 1962. However, against standard practice, no texts were printed in the program."

A second performance was cancelled and the symphony was banned "unless Yevteshenko would make alterations in his verses. This he finally did ... and so a new version was performed on February 10, 1963. Then the symphony disappeared. It was not heard again until November 20, 1965." (This is the recorded performance.)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No.34*
Igor Markevitch & the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

This is a beautiful, crisp performance, Markevitch rarely disappoints but this performance is excellent.


----------



## eljr

American Touches (Prix André Boisseaux 2017)
Célia Oneto Bensaid
February 24, 2020


----------



## eljr

Glass: Piano Sonata

Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 29th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0149
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
BBC Proms - 2021 - Ryan Bancroft Conducts the BBC National Orchestra of Wales - BBC Sounds
BBC Proms
2021

*Ryan Bancroft* Conducts the *BBC National Orchestra of Wales*
Released On: 02 Aug 2021
Available for 11 days

Live at the BBC Proms: Ryan Bancroft and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales perform Saint-Saëns's Cello Concerto No .1 with Guy Johnston, before closing with Brahms's Fourth Symphony.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London 
Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas
*
Purcell, arr. Stokowski: When I am laid in earth (Dido's Lament) *
c. 7.35pm
*Elizabeth Ogonek: Cloudline* (BBC co-commission: world premiere)
c. 7.50pm*
Saint‐Saëns: Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor, Op 33*

c. 8.10pm
Interval: Katy Hamilton talks to Nicola Heywood Thomas about tonight's programme and looks forward to highlights of the week ahead.

c. 8.35pm*
Brahms: Symphony No 4 in E minor, Op 98*
_
Guy Johnston (cello)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)_

Musical borrowings, reworkings and reinventions run through this season's Proms. The invisible thread linking tonight's concert really begins with Bach. A lilting chaconne from his Cantata No. 150 underpins the finale of Brahms's Symphony No. 4, and the latter's elegant synthesis of heart and head is itself the inspiration for American composer Elizabeth Ogonek's Cloudline, a lyrical homage to ancient musical forms and techniques. The chaconne's repeating patterns are echoed elsewhere in the circling bass line of Purcell's powerful Lament from Dido and Aeneas. Cellist Guy Johnston is the soloist in anniversary-composer Saint-Saëns's Cello Concerto No 1.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ycrb


----------



## mparta

Just the first. I have several and have only half listened.

Fairly attractive, worth another spin.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## mparta

SONNET CLV said:


> On the Everest recording (Cat# 3181) no text is supplied except for "free prose translations of the five poems" in translations by Rod Patterson. There is some info in the sleeve notes, by Joe Cooper: "At a well publicized meeting of Premier Khrushchev and the Soviet Residium ... the Premier inveighed against the symphony because of the inclusion of Yevtushenko's poem "Babi Yar" and advised Shostakovich and Yevteshenko to call off the premiere. Even so, they decided to go ahead, and the symphony received its first performance on December 18, 1962. However, against standard practice, no texts were printed in the program."
> 
> A second performance was cancelled and the symphony was banned "unless Yevteshenko would make alterations in his verses. This he finally did ... and so a new version was performed on February 10, 1963. Then the symphony disappeared. It was not heard again until November 20, 1965." (This is the recorded performance.)


I think bowdlerized isn't the right term, the performance issues seem to be Yevtushenko's revision of the poems (so his changes, not someone else's) and a reversion to the first poems that were politically incorrect. So there are two versions, both by the poet but one is interpreted as being done under pressure and thus in some sense inauthentic.

I think.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B Flat Major*


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Hungarian String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.










And for comparison from another favorite cycle, Bartók Third from the Emerson String Quartet. Between these two, I definitely prefer the rather more involved, expressive, and dynamic Emersons.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

Not played this one in a few years. Nearly finished the 3rd quartet and then it's time for beddy-byes. Still a charming set.


----------



## Itullian

A few of these.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Kempff plays these final Brahms piano pieces with a wonderful sense of openness, flow and elegance. I find his performances, along with those of Helene Grimaud, give me the most satisfaction in these captivating gems.


----------



## KevinJS

Daniel Barenboim - Beethoven Symphonies 1 thru 9

Driving all night, so why not?


----------



## Neo Romanza

My Adams-a-thon continues:

*My Father Knew Charles Ives
BBC SO
John Adams*

*Violin Concerto
Leila Josefowicz, violin
St. Louis SO
David Robertson*

*The Wound-Dresser
Sanford Sylvian, baritone
Orchestra of St. Luke's
John Adams*


----------



## Itullian

Great set.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland and Luciano Pavarotti: Live at the Sydney Opera House (DVD)

Evening watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Works

Maria João Pires (piano)

Schumann: Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote & Don Juan

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## SONNET CLV

mparta said:


> I think bowdlerized isn't the right term, the performance issues seem to be Yevtushenko's revision of the poems (so his changes, not someone else's) and a reversion to the first poems that were politically incorrect. So there are two versions, both by the poet but one is interpreted as being done under pressure *and thus in some sense inauthentic*.
> 
> I think.


Sometimes, when it comes to persecuted artists and their art, the "inauthentic"_ is_ the authentic. And no one is fooled.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Tharaud plays Rachmaninov

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Aleksandar
Madžar (piano) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alexander Vedernikov

Rachmaninov: Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Pieces (2) in A major for piano 6 hands - Waltz & Romance
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14


----------



## Gothos

Disc 42
-Piano Trio in C minor Op.1 No.3
-Piano Trio in B-flat Op.97 "Archduke"
-Piano Trio in B-flat WoO 39:Allegretto
-Allegretto in E-flat Unv 9 for piano trio

Pinchas Zukerman violin
Jacqueline du Pre cello
Daniel Barenboim piano


----------



## Rogerx

Weber, Krommer & Baermann: Clarinet Quintets

Eric Hoeprich

London Haydn Quartet

Baermann, H: Clarinet Quintet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 23
Krommer: Clarinet Quintet in B flat, Op. 95
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1,

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti

Beethoven: Romance No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra in G major, Op. 40
Beethoven: Romance No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra in F major, Op. 50
Beethoven: Romances Nos. 1 & 2 for violin and orchestra
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)


----------



## Malx

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Sheherazade - Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.*

An excellent performance in very good sound which always helps show off the colouful orchestration.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims

Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa
Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia
(Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza
(Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi
(Don Profondo), Enzo Dara

Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1984-08-26
Recording Venue: Conversatorio Rossini, Pesaro


----------



## Marinera

*Vivaldi - Bassoon Concertos.* Alberto Grazzi - bassoon, Ensemble Zefiro.

Zefiro Baroque Collection, disk 2


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Chilham

My listening was interrupted yesterday so a little catching-up to do, plus adding:










Ives: "Concord" Sonata

Pierre-Laurent Aimard










Ives: Three Places in New England & The Unanswered Question

Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony, Glenn Fischthal










Gershwin: Porgy and Bess (Highlights)

David Robertson, Eric Owens, Angel Blue, Frederick Ballentine, Alfred Walker, Latonia Moore, Golda Schultz, Ryan Speedo Green, Denyce Graves, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Metropolitan Opera Chorus










Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

René Jacobs, Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Daniel Behle, Inga Kalna, Anna Grevelius, Isabelle Druet, Daniel Schmutzhard, Anna-Kristiina Kaappola, René Möller, Clemens-Maria Nuszbaumer, Christian Koch, Kurt Azesberger, Marlis Petersen, Alois Mühlbacher


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part one for this afternoon.

_Andante_ in F-sharp/A for violin and piano Sz--/BB26 (1902):
Piano Quintet in C Sz23/BB33 (1903-04):










Violin Concerto no. 1 Sz36/BB48a (1907-08):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve image)

String Quartet no. 1 in A-minor Sz40/BB52 (1908-09):










_Három Csik megyei népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs from the Csik District_] for piano Sz35a/BB45b (1907):
_Fourteen Bagatelles_ for piano Sz38/BB50 (1908):
_Tíz könnyű zongoradarab_ [_Ten Easy Pieces_] for piano Sz39/BB51 (1908-09):
_Két Elégia_ _Two Elegies_ for piano Sz41/BB49 (1909):


----------



## Rogerx

Reynaldo Hahn: Chamber Music & Song, Volume 1

Benjamin Baker, Adam Newman, Tim Lowe, James Baillieu, Bartosz Woroch

Hahn, R: A Chloris
Hahn, R: Nocturne
Hahn, R: Nocturne for violin & piano
Hahn, R: Piano Quartet No. 3 in G major
Hahn, R: Piano Quintet in F sharp minor
Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Hahn, R: Vocalise-Ètude


----------



## jim prideaux

On line I caught sights of a bargain......couple of quid for a new 'Mozart in Salzburg'......apparently one of a small number of budget releases under the title 'be inspired'.

Contains 11 shortish pieces performed by Nikolaus Harnoncourt, the Chamber Orch of Europe and Concentus Musicus Wien with various soloists.

Very enjoyable!

( nice interlude while I await delivery of the new album by the Marcin Wasilewski Trio!)


----------



## Guest

Bliss, Piano Quartet, Maggini Quartet, Daniel Donohoe










A striking work in three movements which a first movement which begins slowly and gathers momentum, a charming intermezzo and a vigorous finale. The first movement has a sort of Dvorak/New World feel, maybe some modal writing? Thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## Bourdon

*Fantasias,Pavans & Galliards*

Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart : Masonic Music

Hermann Prey (baritone), Bernhard Klee (piano), Hans Peter Blochwitz
(tenor), Rudolf Jansen (piano), Werner Krenn (tenor) et all

Staatskapelle Dresden
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1989-06


----------



## atsizat

Would you listen to Middle Eastern Violin music?


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart symphonies 35 - 38.










Actually, my set looks almost the same but is only the last six symphonies but I couldn't find a picture of it. I have Walter recordings of all these works, anyway.


----------



## eljr

Morning Dew

Jef Martens

Release Date: 30th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 196292011562
Label: Cost Plus Creative BV
Length: 3 minutes 44 seconds


----------



## eljr

Oversoul

Nil Ciuró (piano)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4856670
Label: 1631 Recordings
Length: 33 minutes


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Igor Levit playing Ronald Stevenson's _Passacaglia on D.S.C.H.,_ coupled with Shostakovich's 24 Preludes & Fugues.









Wow - just, wow!


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Piano Concerto

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia

Thalberg: 10 pieces, Op. 36: No. 5. Canzonette Italienne
Thalberg: Nocturne, Op. 28
Thalberg: Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 5
Thalberg: Souvenirs de Beethoven: Grande Fantaisie pour le piano
sur la 7e Symphonie de Beethoven, Op. 39
Thalberg: Un Soupir


----------



## eljr

atsizat said:


> Would you listen to Middle Eastern Violin music?


Not only would I but it's a great idea.


----------



## eljr

Keman İle Sevdiğiniz Şarkılar
İlyas Tetik
May 6, 1996


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159709


*Louise Farrenc*

Variations concertantes sur une mélodie suisse, op. 20
Violin Sonata No. 1, op. 37
Violin Sonata No. 2, op. 39

Daniele Orlando, violin
Linda Di Carlo, piano

2021


----------



## elgar's ghost

eljr said:


> Keman İle Sevdiğiniz Şarkılar
> İlyas Tetik
> May 6, 1996


I'm intrigued - what's in those packets shown on the cover?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Vasks

*Irwin Bazelon - Overture to Shakespeare's "Taming of the Shrew" (Farberman/Albany)
Lukas Foss - Piano Concerto #2 (Kasman/Hamonia mundi)*


----------



## eljr

Rosanne Philippens plays Haydn and Stravinsky

Rosanne Philippens (violin), Vondel Strings

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: CCS43921
Label: Channel
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcerto No.9 "Jeunehomme" KV 271
Wiener Symphoniker Paul Sacher

pianoconcerto No. 20 KV 466
Rondo in A KV 386
Wiener Symphoniker Bernhard Paumgartner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## Enthusiast

Great cover! But that's nothing. I only intended to play one disc but it was too hard to stop so I listened to the second disc as well. What an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## eljr

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 'Drum Roll'; Symphony No. 104 'London'; Webner: Preciosa Overture

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Orchestra of the Spanish Radio & Television, Igor Markevitch

Release Date: 27th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: 4842754
Label: Philips
Series: Markevitch - The Philips Legacy
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part two for the rest of today.

_Két kép_ [_Two Pictures_] for orchestra Sz46/BB59 (1910):










_A kékszakállú herceg vára_ [_Bluebeard's Castle_] opera in one act Sz48/BB62 [Libretto: Béla Balázs, after the story _La Barbe bleue_ by Charles Perrault. German translation by Wilhelm Ziegler] (1911 - rev. 1912 and 1917. German translation of libretto by 1921):










_Gyermekeknek_ [_For Children_] - 85 short pieces in four volumes for piano (original version) Sz42/BB53 (orig. 1908-09 - reduced to 79 pieces when revised in 1945):










_Két Román Tánc_ [_Two Romanian Dances_] for piano Sz43/BB56 (1910):
_Hét Vázlatok_ [_Seven Sketches_] for piano Sz44/BB54 (1908-10):
_Négy siratóének_ [_Four Dirges_] for piano Sz45/BB58 (1910):
_Három burleszk_ [_Three Burlesques_] for piano Sz47/BB55 (1908-11):
_Allegro barbaro_ for piano Sz49/BB63 (1911):
_Kezdök zongoramuzsikája_ [_The First Term at the Piano_] - eighteen pieces for piano Sz53/BB66 (1913):


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 189-203


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms, Schumann & Mahler: Lieder
Renée Fleming


----------



## eljr

Ancient Music From the Chinese Dynasties
The Beijing Instrumental Ensemble

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ July 26, 2006


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dvorak from this. A stirring performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159712


*François Couperin*

Premier Concert
Second Concert
Troisième Concert
Quatrième Concert

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall

2004


----------



## Tempesta

Beethoven
Missa Solemnis, op 123


----------



## Merl

This came top of my Shosty SQ2 blog, some time ago. My opinion of it hasn't changed. Still awesome.


----------



## Enthusiast

An enjoyable collaboration and one that takes me back to distant lands.


----------



## eljr

Rossini: Overtures

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Release Date: 6th Dec 2010
Catalogue No: 88697689642
Label: Sony
Series: Originals
Length: 52 minutes


----------



## eljr

Teach me! The students of Nadia Boulanger

Music by Françaix, Piazzolla, Bernstein, Copland, Glass, Jones

Karla Haltenwanger (piano), Birgit Erz (violin), Ilona Kindt (cello)

Release Date: 12th Mar 2021
Catalogue No: 0301656BC
Label: Berlin Classics
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159725


*Ernst von Dohnányi*

Violin Concerto No. 2, op. 43
Harp Concertino, op. 45
Piano Concert No. 2, op. 42

James Ehnes, violin
Clifford Lantaff, harp
Howard Shelley, piano
BBC Philharmonic
Matthias Bamert

2004


----------



## eljr

First Light: Muhly & Glass

Pekka Kuusisto (violin), Nico Muhly (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186745
Label: Pentatone
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## eljr

Alma Deutscher - My Book of Melodies

Alma Deutscher (piano)

Release Date: 8th Nov 2019
Catalogue No: 19075990192
Label: Sony
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Feast of St. Michael and All Angels
_Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft_, BWV 50
_Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir_, BWV 130
_Es erhub sich ein Streit_, BWV 19
_Man singet mit Freude vom Sieg_, BWV 149
Malin Hartelius, Richard Wyn Roberts, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## KevinJS

Tonight’s listening pleasure will be taken care of by my “Seasons” playlist, which consists of a Deutsche Grammophon box set of 4 CDs, each of which begins with the relevant concerto from Vivaldi’s Opus 8 and then hands off to different composers to fill the remainder of the CD. The playlist continues with Red Priest’s arrangement of the Four Seasons, arranged for recorders, harpsichord and strings and concludes with a brass arrangement of the piece. 

Should last most of the road trip. I might have to use the Brandenburg Concertos to fill out the night.


----------



## mparta

Started with this one

Then









and finally










All started because I went to the Levit box with the 3 variations, Goldbert, Diabelli and Rzewski and needed to hear the Bach again because my first hearing had not been favorable. So I listened again. Not acceptable. He plays "prettily", there's a decent tone and to my ear too much attempt at expression, but the technical fail is overwhelming, he scrambles the fast pieces and loses the shape. Really doesn't work for me.

So someone had posted that Salzburg live performance, and it is wonderful. I think this is perhaps the performance that made him more than a pianistic "thing" for the Europeans. He is a major influence in a novel by Thomas Bernhard (The Loser). Gould there becomes a thing, a property, more of that later but the novel and Thomas Bernhard in general are pretty powerful.

Then the Columbia 1955 recording, again very good, with some of his patented absurdities (tempo of the aria, really?) but jaw dropping technique that is profoundly musical in the difficult variations and an ungodly ability to make the decorations work, just no limit to his ability to use them as expression.

I think the later recording is just awful. i feel that he is tired of being Glenn Gould, the character or concept that he became, for instance, for the Europeans or Austrians as expressed in the Loser. I have not felt that before and certainly not in listening/watching the DVD of the later performance. But in listening to the CD I just felt that I was getting a "there, that's that" performance, too fast, too flip, too disinterested. I am not a fan of his in general and this listen reinforces the things I dislike, but..

I was sort of enchanted by the 1950s recordings (at least occasionally). A semi technical (or not?) note about not taking the repeats, which is just wrong. I think Richter accused Gould of not liking Bach since he didn't take the repeats. I feel what Richter meant.

But good lord that technique is transcendent. The finger work.... there's a weird hint of that in the big Sony DVD box of Gould broadcasts, where there's a recording of him as a teenager (I think) in the background of the most difficult Chopin etude, the Op. 10#2 a minor, and it is ungodly. In the background, unbelievable. What a gift! and so much of it wasted.

I really dislike that 1980 (81?) recording and it makes me want to hear Wilhelm Kempff. For him, this is beautiful music above all.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Tempesta

Beethoven -Radu Lupu, Zubin Mehta, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra - Lupu Mehta Beethoven Piano Concertos No.1 In C & No. 2 In B Flat


----------



## pmsummer

GOE NIGHTLY CARES
_Lachrimae or Seven Tears_
*John Dowland*
_Consort Music and Songs_
*William Byrd* 
Fretwork
Julia Hodgson, Richard Boothby, Richard Campbell, Wendy Gillespie, William Hunt - viols
_with_
Elizabeth Liddle - viol
Christopher Wilson - lute
Michael Chance - countertenor​_
Virgin Veritas X2_


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60
Artur Rubinstein
Guarneri Quartet

This is one of those recordings that is so nearly perfect, so magnificent and utterly convincing in every detail, that I've never been tempted to consider looking for an alternative.


----------



## Knorf

*Silvestre Revueltas*: _Sensemaya_*, _Ocho por Radio_, _Toccata sin fuga_, _Alcancías_, _Planos_, _Le Noche de los Mayas_**
London Sinfonietta, David Atherton
*New Philharmonia Orchestra, Eduardo Mata
**Orquesta Sinfónica de Jalapa, Luis Herrera de la Fuente

This music is so unbelievably great and fun!


----------



## 13hm13

Passions [Les Cris de Paris, Geoffroy Jourdain]


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Concertos

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Sarah Willis (french horn), Karl-Otto
Hartmann (bassoon)

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Milan Lajcik


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159730


*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka*

Capriccio brillante
Overture in D major
Souvenir d'une nuit d'été à Madrid
Symphony on Two Russian Themes
Kamarinskaya
Overture to "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Suite from "Ruslan and Lyudmila"
Valse-Fantaisie

BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky

2000


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










I love all the works on this recording except for _Christian Zeal and Activity_. I just never could get into it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 7
Stockholm PO
Dorati*










This is the world premiere recording of Pettersson's most famous symphony, his 7th. It's interesting to compare this performance with say the Segerstam on BIS. The phrasing and just general way with the music is quite different, but both are valid views of the symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Arleen Augér (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo)

The Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

Disc 11

Johannes Ockeghem
-Missa Prolationum
-Marian Motets

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Music For Films

St Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

Copland: Music for the Movies
Copland: Our Town
Copland: Prairie Journal
Copland: The Heiress Suite
Copland: The Red Pony - Film Music (Suite)


----------



## Tempesta

Quartetto Italiano - Beethoven _The Late Quartets_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintets

Vladimír Ríha (clarinet)

Smetana Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Bach, C P E: Rondo in D minor, Wq. 61/4 (H290)
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 42 in D minor
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 55 in A minor
Galuppi: Piano Sonata in F minor: Andante spiritoso
Galuppi: Sonata in C minor, Illy 34
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K540
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
Mozart: Gigue in G Major, K574
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K545 'Facile'
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485
Mozart: Rondo in F major K494


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Leontyne Price (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Grace Bumbry (Amneris), Sherrill Milnes (Amonasro), Ruggero Raimondi (Ramphis), Hans Sotin (Il Re di Egitto), Joyce Mathis (Una Sacerdotessa), Bruce Brewer (Un Messaggero)

John Alldis Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...FlVOXrSJdT2rwIUzXF-RaVU9hPXJ93sKeDCOY_E7mY9D8
Royal Northern Sinfonia officially welcomes Dinis Sousa as its new Principal Conductor and marks the orchestra's return to regular concerts at Sage Gateshead. They open with a brand-new piece from composer, performer and DJ Mira Calix who has collaborated with film-maker Sarah Turner to produce a work that reflects on local people's experiences of the past 18 months. They're joined by cellist Anastasia Kobekina for a performance of Shostakovich's spiky yet wistful Cello Concerto - renowned as one of the trickiest pieces in the cello repertoire.

During the interval, you can hear Anastasia Kobekina, a recent Radio 3 New Generation Artist in a 2018 recording of Miaskovsky's Cello Sonata No.2.

And in the second half of the concert, Royal Northern Sinfonia returns to play one of Dvořák's sunniest symphonies, the exuberantly cheerful No.8.

7.30pm
Mira Calix - Oot-Ower (World Premiere)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No.1 in E flat, Op.107
Anastasia Kobekina (cello)
Royal Northern Sinfonia
Conducted by Dinis Sousa

c. 8.20pm
Miaskovsky - Cello Sonata No.2, Op.81
Anastasia Kobekina (cello)
Paloma Kouider (piano)

c.8.45pm
Dvorak - Symphony No.8 in G major, Op.88
Royal Northern Sinfonia
Conducted by Dinis Sousa

Presented by Ian Skelly


----------



## Dan Ante

A catchy little number


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sonatine_ for piano Sz55/BB69 (1915):
_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_] - six pieces for piano Sz56/BB68 (1915):
_Román kolindadallamok_ [_Romanian Christmas Carols_] - twenty pieces for piano Sz57/BB67 (1915):
_Suite_ for piano Sz62/BB70 (1916):
_Andante_ for piano Sz--/BB-- - rejected movement from the _Suite_ Sz62/BB70 (1916):
_Három magyar népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs_] for piano Sz66/BB80b (betw. 1914-18 - rev. 1941 or 1942):
_Tizenöt magyar parasztdalok_ _Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs_ for piano Sz71/BB79 (betw. 1914-18):










_A fából faragott királyfi_ [_The Wooden Prince_] - ballet-pantomime in one act for orchestra Sz60/BB74 (1914-17):










String Quartet no. 2 Sz67/BB75 (1915-17):










_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_] - six pieces for piano Sz56/BB68, arr. for small orchestra Sz68/BB76 (orig. 1915 - arr. 1917):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: The Art of Fugue - Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet (string quartet), Lawrence Dutton (viola),
Eugene Drucker (violin), David Finckel (cello), Philip Setzer (violin)


----------



## haziz

Having never been a fan of opera, I do occasionally dip into orchestral suites and "bleeding chunks" to explore the orchestral side of various composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)
Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche
Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)


----------



## atsizat

I discovered this music when my mother was in a coma, about to die ( October 2017). I listened to it since.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is so much that is strikingly enjoyable in this set. Four CDs making up the complete works of Zacara Da Teramo, a composer of the 14th and 15th centuries, organised to have like with like and yet every disc gives us a very varied programme very well played (and sung). I listened to CD4 and then CD1.


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Piano Concerto No. 1_, Piano Quintet & Concertino

Martha Argerich (piano), Sergei Nakariarov (trumpet), Renaud Capucon (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello), Lilya Zilberstein (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin) & Lyda Chen (viola)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexander Verdernikov


----------



## atsizat

Love Story by Francis Lai


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## eljr

Beethoven, Mendelssohn & Kasseckert: Works (Live)

Gerlint Böttcher (piano)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Timo Handschuh

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: HC21021
Label: Hänssler


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.1 in G BWV 1007


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Enthusiast

Really very good. I have other recordings of these works but this disc easily equals or surpasses them.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Brahms, Mahler - Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Hartmut Höll (piano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Brahms: Da unten im Tale (No. 6 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Des Liebsten Schwur (No. 4 from Neun Gesänge, Op. 69)
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 70 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Lerchengesang Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 106
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Neun Gesänge, Op. 69
Brahms: Romanzen und Lieder Op. 84
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159738


*Johannes Brahms*

Fantasias, op. 116
Intermezzos, op. 117
Clavierstücke, op. 118
Clavierstücke, op. 119

Stephen Hough, piano

2020


----------



## Vasks

*George Bristow - Overture to "Rip Van Winkle" (Miller/New World)
Arthur Foote - String Quartet in D, Op. 70 (Kohon/Vox Box)
William Fry - The Breaking Heart (Rowe/Naxos)*


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to this box as much as the other two but I'm digging into it now. Starting off with the string quartets by the Arditti's.










Also listening to the odd numbered quartets from this set throughout the week. All on disc one.


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 Op. 15 & 16 Waltzes

Emmanuel Despax (piano), Miho Kawashima

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: SIGCD666
Label: Signum
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Guest

Started listening to the viola sonata (first two movements).










I like everything I hear by Bliss, it seems.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 1 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Concerto gregoriano
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
BBC Philharmonic
Sir Edward Downes*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159739


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 11
Scherzo in G minor from the Octet, op. 20
Overture to Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream," op. 21
Overture "The Hebrides," op. 26
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, op. 27

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

1988


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_(3) Etűdök _ [_(3) Études_] for piano Sz72/BB81 (1918):
_(8) Improvizációk magyar parasztdalokra_ [_(8) Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs_] for piano Sz74/BB83 (1920):










Violin Sonata no. 1 in C-sharp minor Sz75/BB84 (1921):
Violin Sonata no. 2 Sz76/BB85 (1922):










_Táncszvit_ [_Dance Suite_] for orchestra Sz77/BB86 (1923):










_A Csodálatos Mandarin_ [_The Miraculous Mandarin_] - ballet-pantomime in one act for mixed choir and orchestra Sz73/BB82 (1918-24):










Piano Concerto no. 1 Sz83/BB91 (1926):


----------



## Enthusiast

I have been listening to a good few recordings of the 3rd Bartok quartet but have not posted them. This disc with a lovely mellow and well-paced Schubert D887 with, as a coupling, the concise Bartok is worth a post. Possibly the best of the three recordings of the Bartok that the Vegh made.


----------



## eljr

Bollon: Your Voice Out of the Lamb, Four Lessons of Darkness & Dogmatic Pleasures

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Christoph Poppen, Nicholas Milton, Jader Bigamini

Release Date: 11th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 8574015
Label: Naxos
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Clarinet Concerto

Anthony Pay


----------



## Malx

Another of those old reliable discs that my fingers tend to glide past when meandering along the shelves looking for a likely candidate for playing - today I stopped and I'm glad I did.

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No 3, Bacchanale, Marche Militaire Francaise, Danse Macabre - E Power Biggs (organ), Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.*










While putting the disc back in its place I saw another disc overdue an outing:

*Schumann, Fantasie Op 17 - Maurizio Pollini.*


----------



## Gothos

Philip Glass: Glass Box

Disc 3
-From "Einstein On The Beach"

The Philip Glass Ensemble


----------



## Itullian

Great


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th (Haitink) from this set.


----------



## Merl

Bit of Elgar today. A few recordings but this was the last one I played. Rather good too.


----------



## eljr

TranceClassical

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 29th Jul 2016
Catalogue No: INNOVA952
Label: Innova
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Four Last Songs & 13 Lieder* - Kiri Te Kanawa, Vienna PO, Sir Georg Solti (piano*).*

This is a strange disc - the recording of the Four Last Songs is not a favourite, but I do enjoy the Lieder with Solti at the piano. The 13 songs chosen seem to suit Te Kanawa voice better and Solti provides fine accompaniment.

Nice to hear the disc again.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart* Clarinet Trio "Kegelstatt"

*Spohr* Octet - Allegro

*Bliss* Conversations
Oboe Quintwet
Clarinet Quintet

Peter Graeme oboe
Gervase de Peter clarinet


----------



## 13hm13

Hasse ... on ....

Agrell, Scheibe, Hasse - Flute Concertos - Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Verdi, Requiem*

I've never really taken to Verdi's requiem, so I don't know if this is a good or bad performance. What I do know is, this is the first time I've enjoyed listening to this piece (if you can call listening to the Dies Irae enjoyable ).


----------



## Malx

Another two recordings of the Four Last Songs that I often bypass.

*R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Heather Harper, LSO, Richard Hickox.*
*R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Barbara Bonney, Malcolm Martineau (piano).*

I really should play both these more often - Heather Harper's interpretation is up there with the very best, maybe she suffers from not being as big a name as many who have put their thoughts down on disc. It is, imo, a fair bit ahead of Te Kanawa's recording I listened to earlier.
Barbara Bonney is excellent and to have a performance with piano accompaniment is a very nice alternative to all the orchestral recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Another two recordings of the Four Last Songs that I often bypass.
> 
> *R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Heather Harper, LSO, Richard Hickox.*
> *R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Barbara Bonney, Malcolm Martineau (piano).*
> 
> I really should play both these more often - Heather Harper's interpretation is up there with the very best, maybe she suffers from not being as big a name as many who have put their thoughts down on disc. It is, imo, a fair bit ahead of Te Kanawa's recording I listened to earlier.
> Barbara Bonney is excellent and to have a performance with piano accompaniment is a very nice alternative to all the orchestral recordings.


I really fancy that Harper/Hickox disc. I do like piano and chamber versions of full orchestral pieces, but sometimes, given the glorious orchestral colours and textures of this, and for example Das Lied Von de Erde, I wonder if there's really any point …..


----------



## vincula

Dark Friday night, Sokolov & red wine.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2*
Günter Wand & Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-orchester

I'm really enjoying these earlier Schubert Symphonies, I actually prefer these to the more famous 7th and 9th Symphonies. They seize my attention from the first moment and don't let go.

Günter Wand may be my favourite Schubert Symphonic interpreter, particularly as a cycle. He has a wonderful approach and the Orchestra plays beautifully.


----------



## Dimace

''Another summer, another vacation is over'' as the great Goerge Michael once upon the time said... I'm back, thirsty for more music and your wonderful company, my dearest friends. Let us start with a classic: *Bach and his H-moll Messe with Herbert, Peter, Gundula and Christa. * We are speaking about a legendary cast and music from another planet.


----------



## haziz

During a long drive yesterday:

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 6, 8 & 9*
_Czech Philharmonic - Bělohlávek_


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I really fancy that Harper/Hickok disc. I do like piano and chamber versions of full orchestral pieces, but sometimes, given the glorious orchestral colours and textures of this, and for example Das Lied Von de Erde, I wonder if there's really any point …..


I'd recommend the Heather Harper/Hickox disc, I'd probably place it in my top five recordings of Four Last Songs - for what thats worth. I currently have 15 recordings so I guess its some level of recommnedation, but then again these things are so subjective.

The Bonney/Martineau is on Qobuz as is the Harper/Hickox disc so you can try before you buy, when you get back from holiday .

I've spent the last hour or so streaming another four recordings and have bought one - Jane Eaglen - I was won over by the combo' with Berg and Wagner - and dismissed a couple Netrebko and Nina Stemme.

Thread duty - four more recordings of *R Strauss Four Last Songs featuring Jane Eaglen, Anna Netrebko, Nina Stemme & Anja Harteros.*


----------



## haziz

*In celebration of Dukas' birthday!*


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartok*: _Violin Concertos Nos.1 & 2_
Isabelle Faust, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 (A London Symphony) - LSO, Richard Hickox.*

Superbly recorded and played this disc gives a fabulous impression of VW's original version of the work. Great as this disc is I still feel that his second thoughts make for a finer symphony.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Getting acquainted with Roslavets. Fascinating stuff, really. Quite a sad life too I think.


----------



## Knorf

*Esa-Pekka Salonen*: _Foreign Bodies_, _Wing on Wing_*, _Insomnia_
*Anu Komsi and Piia Komsi, sopranos
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

This is really fantastic music! Highly recommended.


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _The Complete Symphonies_ - No. 5
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, NHK Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Haitink Farewell

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

Emanuel Ax (piano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink

Last night watching .


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Hour - Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner
Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan*


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Rudorff: Symphony No. 3 & Variations

Bochumer Symphoniker, Frank Beermann


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
The Tender Land Suite
BSO
Copland*










_The Tender Land_ seems to be a much forgotten opera, but, to be honest, while it has some incredible music as found in this suite derived from it, I call it not holding up well overall. But, as I mentioned, the music is quite gorgeous and this performance with the composer and the BSO is top-notch.


----------



## Rogerx

Imogen Cooper plays Schumann

Imogen Cooper (piano)

Schumann, Clara: 4 Pièces Caractéristiques, Op. 5
Schumann, Clara: Le Ballet des Revenants: Scène fantastique (No. 5
from 4 Pièces caractéristiques, Op.5)
Schumann, Clara: Romance in B minor (1856)
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romances (3), Op. 28


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Esa-Pekka Salonen*: _Foreign Bodies_, _Wing on Wing_*, _Insomnia_
> *Anu Komsi and Piia Komsi, sopranos
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> This is really fantastic music! Highly recommended.


Indeed! I should revisit these Salonen recordings. His music is quite good, although I did go into this _Wing on Wing_ album with some trepidation as I didn't think that his music would be up to snuff. Boy was I wrong! I'm wrong a lot, but it was especially not a good thing to have some kind of preconceived notion before hearing a note of the music. Your post reminded me that I never got around to buying that recording of his _Cello Concerto_ (w/ Yo-Yo Ma), so I ordered it just moments ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Famous Trumpet Concertos

Ludwig Güttler (trumpet/conductor), Joachim Bischof (cello), Werner
Zeibig (double bass), Friedrich Kircheis (harpsichord/organ), Mathias
Schmutzler (trumpet), Friedemann Jahnig (viola), Michael Eckoldt
(violin), Roland Straumer (violin)

Virtuosi Saxoniae

Franceschini, P: Sonata in D
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Lazzari, F A: Sonata à 6 in D major
Mozart, L: Trumpet Concerto in D major
Mudge: Concerto No. 1 in D major
Mudge: Trumpet Concerto in D
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:7 in D major for trumpet, strings & b.c.
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 537


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Duos for piano & violin

Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Schubert: Fantasie in C major for violin and piano, D934
Schubert: Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574
Schubert: Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56

Jon Humphrey (tenor), Richard Stilwell (baritone), Layton James
(harpsichord), Sylvia McNair (soprano), Alfreda Hodgson
(mezzo-soprano), Kaaren Erickson (soprano)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chamber Chorus,
Robert Shaw


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Franz Schubert: Symphonies Nos.1 & 2*
> Günter Wand & Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-orchester
> 
> I'm really enjoying these earlier Schubert Symphonies, I actually prefer these to the more famous 7th and 9th Symphonies. They seize my attention from the first moment and don't let go.
> 
> Günter Wand may be my favourite Schubert Symphonic interpreter, particularly as a cycle. He has a wonderful approach and the Orchestra plays beautifully.


I also have a real preference for the earlier symphonies and normally would listen to Harnoncourt, Manacorda, Davis etc .When reading your post I was reminded that I also have access to the Wand recordings but have not listened to them very often.....so once Television's Marquee Moon is finished ( what an album) I will be following your advice......Thanks!


----------



## SanAntone

*Wuorinen*: _Chamber Concerto for Tuba _with 12 Winds and 12 Drums


----------



## Chilham

Didn't get to post yesterday, work was crazy and had an evening commitment, although I was able to listen to Bizet's l'Arlesiene and Elgar's Falstaff.

For today:










Biber: Rosary Sonata No. 16 in G Minor for Solo Violin, "Passacaglia"

Rachel Podger










Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8

Pavel Hass Quartet










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"

Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"

Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5

Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enesco's *Oedipe* is a masterpiece, no doubt about it, and reasons for its neglect are hard to fathom. Maybe it has something to do with the large cast, or the difficulty of finding a bass-baritone capable of fulfilling the title role's vocal and dramatic demands.

This 1989 recording certainly does it proud with José Van Dam giving one of his best recorded performances. The rest of the cast is littered with star names, with Gabriel Bacquier as Tirésias, Gino Quilico as Thésée, Brigitte Fassbänder as Jocaste, Marjana Lipovsek as The Sphinx, Barbara Hendricks as Antigone and even Nicolai Gedda in the small but important role of the Shepherd.

Lawrence Foster certainly has the measure of the score and his Monte Carlo forces play brilliantly for him. The chorus, which play such a prominent part in the opera is the excellent Orféon Donasterra.

If you don't know this opera, I suggest you try it. Performances have been few and far between sinces its premiere at the Paris Opéra in 1936.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part five either side of an hour or two in the fresh air (and intermittent rain...).

Piano Sonata Sz80/BB88 (1926):
_Szabadban_ [_Out of Doors_] - five pieces for piano Sz81/BB89 (1926):
_Kilenc kis zongoradarab_ [_Nine Little Piano Pieces_] Sz82/BB90 (1926):
_Három rondo népi dallamokkal_ [_Three Rondos on Folk Tunes_] for piano Sz84/BB92 (1916 and 1927):










String Quartet no. 3 Sz85/BB93 (1927):
String Quartet no. 4 Sz91/BB95 (1928):










_Rhapsody no. 1_ for violin and piano Sz86/BB94a (1928):
_Rhapsody no. 2_ for violin and piano Sz89/BB96a (1928 - rev 1935 or 1944):










_Cantata Profana_ [_A kilenc csodaszarvas (The Nine Enchanted Stags)_] for double mixed choir and orchestra Sz94/BB100 [Text: Béla Bartók, after Romanian folk sources] (1930):










Piano Concerto no. 2 Sz95/BB101 (1930-31):


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Krommer: Symphonies 6 & 9

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Bernard Haitink Farewell
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Emanuel Ax (piano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink
> 
> Last night watching .


Not Blu ray ?


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Not Blu ray ?


Alas no, it was a present form someone, and asking for the receipt was a step to far


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> Enesco's *Oedipe* is a masterpiece, no doubt about it, and reasons for its neglect are hard to fathom. Maybe it has something to do with the large cast, or the difficulty of finding a bass-baritone capable of fulfilling the title role's vocal and dramatic demands.
> 
> This 1989 recording certainly does it proud with José Van Dam giving one of his best recorded performances. The rest of the cast is littered with star names, with Gabriel Bacquier as Tirésias, Gino Quilico as Thésée, Brigitte Fassbänder as Jocaste, Marjana Lipovsek as The Sphinx, Barbara Hendricks as Antigone and even Nicolai Gedda in the small but important role of the Shepherd.
> 
> Lawrence Foster certainly has the measure of the score and his Monte Carlo forces play brilliantly for him. The chorus, which play such a prominent part in the opera is the excellent Orféon Donasterra.
> 
> If you don't know this opera, I suggest you try it. Performances have been few and far between sinces its premiere at the Paris Opéra in 1936.


I listened to this opera a short while ago,I have the same edition with a complete libretto,great opera indeed.


----------



## Enthusiast

Not a composer I was familiar with but I rarely go back as far as the 14th century in my listening. Anyway, I greatly enjoyed discs 1 and 4 yesterday (although few seemed to "like" my posting it!) and today I enjoyed discs 2 and 3.


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Caspar Fischer* (1656-1746)

This is a fine recording with a almost forgotten composer.The music is very attractive and will give pleasure to many.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata Op. 5 & 7 Fantasien, Op. 116

Adam Laloum (piano)


----------



## Taplow

Saturday String Quartets:










*Zemlinsky: String Quartets*
LaSalle Quartet
DG: 427 421-2


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> Enesco's *Oedipe* is a masterpiece, no doubt about it, and reasons for its neglect are hard to fathom. Maybe it has something to do with the large cast, or the difficulty of finding a bass-baritone capable of fulfilling the title role's vocal and dramatic demands.
> 
> This 1989 recording certainly does it proud with José Van Dam giving one of his best recorded performances. The rest of the cast is littered with star names, with Gabriel Bacquier as Tirésias, Gino Quilico as Thésée, Brigitte Fassbänder as Jocaste, Marjana Lipovsek as The Sphinx, Barbara Hendricks as Antigone and even Nicolai Gedda in the small but important role of the Shepherd.
> 
> Lawrence Foster certainly has the measure of the score and his Monte Carlo forces play brilliantly for him. The chorus, which play such a prominent part in the opera is the excellent Orféon Donasterra.
> 
> If you don't know this opera, I suggest you try it. Performances have been few and far between sinces its premiere at the Paris Opéra in 1936.


Playing at the Bastille as we speak


----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #31, Op. 110 - Annie Fischer


Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, #2 - Kodaly Quartet

It's hard to choose one Haydn quartet as a favorite, but this is probably mine.


----------



## eljr

Camino

Federico Mompou, Maurice Ravel, Manuel de Falla, Erik Satie, Francis Poulenc

Sean Shibe (guitar)

Release Date: 20th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186870
Label: Pentatone
Length: 47 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
20th August 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
October 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Quintet in E flat major for piano and winds, Op.16, / Spohr - Septet in A minor Op. 147

Pascal Rogé (piano), London Winds, Chantal Juillet, Christopher van Kampen


----------



## Bourdon

*Clarinet Concertos*

The Parley of Instruments is an ensemble which I greatly appreciate .This recording is also very successful


----------



## Merl

Another fine Elgar SQ recording from my cd shelves.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159758


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Roger Vignoles, piano

2007, reissued 2013


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A
Major, Op. 16

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-12-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Georg Muffat*

A composer with Scottish ancestors (They had to flee because of the persecution of the Catholics under Elisabeth I) and father of *Gottlieb* Muffat (what's in a name you could say)

One of the most appealing pieces for organ for me anyway is the toccata prima from Gearge Muffat and preferable played by Gustav Leonhardt.He recorded it more than once but his DHM recording (Ottobeuren) I like te most.

Georg Muffat's Apparatus musico-organisticus from 1690 is generally known as very interesting for its integration of various European styles. Muffat wrote in a foreword that this work is, as it were, the result of his meeting with leading organists from Germany, France and Italy. An integral performance of this work, consisting of 12 toccatas, a ciacona, a passacaglia and a series of variations over an aria, has been published. Elisabeth Ullman gives an exemplary interpretation on an instrument that has been restored by, among others, Jurgen Ahrend, although one might sometimes wish that the interpretation was a little less exemplary and more in line with the whimsical adventure that Muffat has embarked on when composing these style contrasts.


----------



## ELbowe

atsizat said:


> Love Story by Francis Lai


Yes and who can forget his wonderful






score for "Un homme et une femme/ A Man and a Woman"


----------



## Vasks

*Fasch - Ouverture in A minor (Nemeth/Dynamic)
J. S. Bach - Sonata No. 6 for Violin & Harpsichord, BWV1019 (Podger/Channel)
Telemann - Oboe Concerto in D (Holliger/Philips)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I am going through a period of wanting to hear Haitink's Bruckner but even without that this CD is really good!


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Sextet
Boston Symphony Chamber Players*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Enthusiast

There were several performances in Haitink's LSO Live Beethoven series that I didn't greatly like but there were also some good ones, such as this:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mahler: 
Symphony No. 1 in D major "The Titan"*
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter, cond.
Rec. 1961
Japanese Sony SACD
Remastered 2020










*DISK #1 OF 5 FROM:*










https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_%E3%83%9E%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC%EF%BC%881860-1911%EF%BC%89_000000000019272/item_%E4%BA%A4%E9%9F%BF%E6%9B%B2%E7%AC%AC1%E7%95%AA%E3%80%8E%E5%B7%A8%E4%BA%BA%E3%80%8F%E3%80%81%E7%AC%AC2%E7%95%AA%E3%80%8E%E5%BE%A9%E6%B4%BB%E3%80%8F%E3%80%81%E7%AC%AC9%E7%95%AA%E3%80%81%E5%A4%A7%E5%9C%B0%E3%81%AE%E6%AD%8C%E3%80%81%E3%81%95%E3%81%99%E3%82%89%E3%81%86%E8%8B%A5%E4%BA%BA%E3%81%AE%E6%AD%8C-%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8E%E3%83%BB%E3%83%AF%E3%83%AB%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%EF%BC%86%E3%82%B3%E3%83%AD%E3%83%B3%E3%83%93%E3%82%A2%E4%BA%A4%E9%9F%BF%E6%A5%BD%E5%9B%A3%E3%80%81%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A8%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AF%E3%83%BB%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%AB%EF%BC%884SACD%EF%BC%8B1CD%EF%BC%89_10531857


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A
> Major, Op. 16
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Istvan Kertesz
> Recorded: 1967-12-02
> Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


Tuckwell gives these recordings a reality few can compare with.


----------



## Acadarchist

Love Lupu, especially playing Brahms or Schubert.


----------



## Gothos

More Bernstein.And why not?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part six for the rest of today.

_44 Duos for Two Violins Books I-IV_ Sz98/104 (1931):










String Quartet no. 5 Sz102/BB110 (1934):










_Petite Suite_ for piano Sz105/BB113, arr. of six pieces from the _44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98/BB104 (orig. 1931 - arr. 1936):










_Magyar képek_ [_Hungarian Sketches_] for orchestra Sz97/BB103, arr. from five earlier piano pieces from _Ten Easy Pieces_ Sz39/BB 51, _Four Dirges_ Sz45/BB58, _Three Burlesques_ Sz47/BB 55 and _For Children_ Sz42/BB53 (orig. 1908-11 - arr. 1931):
_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ Sz106/BB114 (1936):


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE.

Brahms-2nd Symphony.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159763


*Samuel Barber*

Adagio for Strings, op. 11
Overture to "The School for Scandal," op. 5
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony No. 1, op. 9

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman

1992


----------



## Mark Dee

I don't really know Moszkowski very well, but I find this a really enjoyable listen.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159766


*Igor Stravinsky*

Symphony In Three Movements (1)
Symphony in C (2)
Symphony of Psalms (2)

(1) Columbia Symphony Orchestra
(2) The CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, conductor

1962, 1964; reissued 1988


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
Berliners
Adams*

From this new arrival -










Stunning! Adams' own take on his classic _Harmonielehre_ is a bit on the slower side, but you can really hear all of the details of the work shine through. Completely exhilarating in its aural beauty.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159767


*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi

2006


----------



## Faramundo

A very enjoyable 50 mn in another time.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## advokat

Just came across this disc from a trio I have never heard of before. The pieces are very good, of course, and the playing is more than competent. What makes this disc higly interesing, though, is the juxtaposition of the three composers - Turina, Takacs and Piazzolla. You hear all sorts of echoes and allusions. After all, all three were contemporaries. I wonder if they knew each other. What is on disc: 
Turina - Piano trio N 2
Takasc - Trio Rhapsodie op. 11
Piazzolla - Las estaciones (Estaciones Porteñas, por supuesto).


----------



## Itullian

A few of these.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening, all excellent.

Bruckner : Symphony No. 1, Jochum Berlin. One of my favourite recordings of the 1st.










Vivaldi: Gloria. Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano, Roberta Invernizzi, Sara Mingardo










Chopin: Piano Sonata 3, others. Mikhail Pletnev. Aggressive but very well played.










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 Marin Alsop, Orquestra Sinfônica Do Estado De São Paulo










Janacek and Haas String Quartets No. 2. Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

*Adams, JL
Become River
Seattle Symphony
Morlot*










Essentially, the work is a 15 minute largo, but it is wholly gorgeous and one I'll be revisiting as there's much going on underneath the music's surface. The thing I find with John Luther Adams is that his work needs repeat listens in order to hear everything that's buried or not detectable by the ear on first-listen. It's kind of Sibelius' 6th to use a random example. There's no way one listen could justify knowing a work of such beauty.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159771


*Nicolò Paganini*
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, op. 6

*Louis Spohr*
Violin Concerto No. 8 in A minor, op. 47

Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eiji Oue

2006


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Violinkonzert, "Zur Erinnerung an einen Engel"
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
CSO
Levine*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*, Keyboard Practice: Aria with Variations, BWV 988 "Goldberg Variations"
András Schiff


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another Adams-a-thon:

*John's Book of Alleged Dances
Kronos Quartet*

*Scheherazade.2
Leila Josefowicz, violin
St. Louis SO
Adams*

*Doctor Atomic
Julia Bullock, Gerald Finley et. al.
BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers
Adams*
























All of these works are first-listens.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 4 and 5

Panocha Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159773


*Gabriel Fauré*

Songs

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Geoffrey Parsons, piano

1990


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Dixit Dominus RV 595
-Domine ad adiuvandum RV 593
-Credidi propter quod RV 605
-Beatus vir RV 598
-Beatus vir RV 597


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies No. 13-16-48

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Recording Venue: Abbey Road, London


----------



## Gothos

The first Mozart piano concerto I ever bought,and far and away still my favourite!


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré - Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Domus


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Moments musicaux 6 d. 780 / Piano Sonata, d. 664; Deutsche, d. 783

Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part seven for this nice crisp and sunny morning.

_Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion_ Sz110/BB115 (1937):










_Mikrokosmos vols. I-III_ - 96 pieces for piano Sz107/BB105 (1926 and 1932-38):










_Contrasts_ for violin, clarinet and piano Sz111/BB116 (1938):










Violin Concerto no. 2 Sz112/BB117 (1937-38):








***

(*** same recording but different sleeve image)


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Tapiola Sinfonietta, Pascal Rophé


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A useful two disc set of Falla's music, covering orchestral, solo piano and vocal works.

Disc One starts with _El amor brujo_. Oralia Dominguez is the fiery soloist, but I thought the orchestral response by the Philharmonia under André Vandermoot a little tame. It is followed by a fine performance of the Suites from _The Three-Cornered Hat_ with RPO under Artur Rodzinski and the _Seven Popular Songs_ sung by the wonderful Victoria De Los Angeles with Gonzalo Soriano on the piano.

Soriano is the soloist for the whole of the second disc. He is joined by the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire uder Frühbeck der Burgos for _Nights in the Gardens of Spain_ and also plays on his own _Four Spanish Pieces_ and the _Fantasia Baetica_, moving over to the harpsichord for a performance of the _Concerto for Harpsichord and Five Instruments_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not a prime recommendation for Fauré's ubiquitous _Requiem_. The choir is a bit shakey and so is Suzanne Danco, who sounds decidedly out of sorts. The best thing about it is Gérard Souzay, who sings the baritone solos.

Happily the orchestral items are much better and the main reason for me keeping this disc in my collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä
My first choice is Dausgaard but this is a good second .


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest










Puccini: La Bohème (Highlights)

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Elizabeth Harwood, Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov










Puccini: Tosca (Highlights)

Victor de Sabata, Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano










Puccini: Madama Butterfly (Highlights)

Giuseppe Sinopoli, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, Mirella Freni, José Carreras, Teresa Berganza, Juan Pons










Elgar: Dream of Gerontius

Sir Mark Elder, Hallé, Alice Coote, Paul Groves, Bryn Terfel, Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> First-Listen Saturday
> 
> *Adams, JL
> Become River
> Seattle Symphony
> Morlot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially, the work is a 15 minute largo, but it is wholly gorgeous and one I'll be revisiting as there's much going on underneath the music's surface. The thing I find with John Luther Adams is that his work needs repeat listens in order to hear everything that's buried or not detectable by the ear on first-listen. It's kind of Sibelius' 6th to use a random example. There's no way one listen could justify knowing a work of such beauty.


I have Ocean & Desert, both of which I really like. I totally agree with you that repeated listens are necessary, even just to get started with this music.

your description whets my appetite and I've made a mental note to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Mullova Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

Saint-Saens - Complete organ works (Bleicher, Arte Nova, 4 CD's)

An aspect of this composer not many people know, I think. I find it very interesting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7
> 
> Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä
> My first choice is Dausgaard but this is a good second .


That may be a first, Rogersx: an opinion of merit. I agree about both. There is also an excellent Davis LSO Live account that, for me, is the equal of this Vanska.

I think Vanska has done Kullervo again but with the Minnesota orchestra but I haven't heard it yet. Have you?


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> That may be a first, Rogersx: an opinion of merit. I agree about both. There is also an excellent Davis LSO Live account that, for me, is the equal of this Vanska.
> 
> I think Vanska has done Kullervo again but with the Minnesota orchestra but I haven't heard it yet. Have you?


I heard the Davis, I prefer the ones I have. As far as I recall is "the other" Vanska uses the same soloist. Never heard it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Ileana Cotrubas (soprano), Werner Krenn
(tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Enthusiast

I had been missing Stockhausen.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 & 103

St Luke's Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Enthusiast

I probably wouldn't expect Dausgaard to be a first rate Straussian ... but here we are: he is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part eight scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon.

_Mikrokosmos vols. IV-VI_ - 57 pieces for piano Sz107/BB105 (1938-39):










_Divertimento_ for string orchestra Sz113/BB118 (1939):










String Quartet no. 6 Sz114/BB119 (1939):










_Suite_ for two pianos Sz115a/BB122 - arr. of _Suite no. 2_ for small orchestra Sz34/BB40 (orig. 1905-07 - arr. 1941):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159780


*Hector Berlioz*

Symphonie fantastique

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1974, reissued 2006


----------



## mparta

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 159780
> 
> 
> *Hector Berlioz*
> 
> Symphonie fantastique
> 
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Sir Colin Davis
> 
> 1974, reissued 2006


So Davis obviously has a thing for Berlioz and a big reputation, but I never found his Symphonie Fantastiques to be particularly compelling. I think I have this one, maybe I should relisten.
I do love Muti/Philadelphia, the waltz is soooo elegant, the period instrument performances (sort of, right?) from Les Siecles, and I was completely taken by Harding and the Swedish Radio symphony, love that!!


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Sonatina No. 1 'From an Invalid's Workshop', Symphony for
Wind Instruments 'The Happy Workshop'

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler - Symphonies etc (Sinopoli, Eloquence box 12 CD's)

CD's 1 and 2 (Symphonies 1 and 2). Glad I snatched it up for under 20 euro (brand new).


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture in D minor (Sanderling/Naxos)
Lyatoshynsky - Symphony #5 "Slavonic" (Kuchar/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of violin concertos! I have always got time for Mullova.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

mparta said:


> So Davis obviously has a thing for Berlioz and a big reputation,


I think that's rather a glib appraisal of one of the most important Berlioz conductors of the latter half of the last century. Davis didn't just have a thing for Berlioz, he was Berlioz's champion, performing his music when others were ignoring it. The reappraisal of Berlioz may have been started by conductors like Beecham and Munch but Davis took that and built on it. Over the years he must have conducted every note Berlioz ever wrote. He didn't just have a thing for Berlioz. Berlioz was his speciality.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is actually a rather good performance of the full orchestral version of Fauré's _Requiem_. It was recorded at the height of Aled Jones's fame as a boy soprano, hence the photograph of him on the front cover. Jones sings the _Pie Jesu_ quite beautifully with what I assume was innate musicality and Stephen Roberts is excellent in the baritone solos.

The performance of Berstein's _Chichester Psalms_ is also very good indeed and I really enjoyed this disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*

continuing with the second CD


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Horn Concerto, "Winterreise"
Radovan Vlatković, horn
Sinfonietta Cracovia
Krzysztof Penderecki*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159781


*Henry Purcell*
King Arthur - Suite
The Fairy Queen - Suite of Musicks and Dances
Sound the trumpet
The Fairy Queen - The Plaint

*George Frideric Handel*
Sento la gioia
Atalanta - Overture
Eternal source of light divine
Suite in D "Water Piece"
Oboe Concerto No. 1 in B flat

Alison Balsom, natural trumpets
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Lucy Crowe, soprano
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, director and harpsichord

2012


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schuman
Credendum
Albany SO
David Alan Miller*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Seventeenth Sunday after Trinity 
_Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens_, BWV 148
_Ach, lieben Christens, seid getrost_, BWV 114
_Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden_, BWV 47
Motet: _Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit_, BWV 226
Katharine Fuge, Frances Bourne, Charles Humphries, Robin Tyson, Mark Padmore, Stephan Loges
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Grand Pianola Music
London Sinfonietta
Adams*










The composer on his _Grand Pianola Music_:

When Grand Pianola Music was first performed in New York (in 1982 in a festival of contemporary music organized and conducted by the composer Jacob Druckman) the audience response included a substantial and (to me) shocking number of "boos." True, it was a very shaky performance, and the piece came at the end of a long concert of new works principally by serialist composers from the Columbia-Princeton school. In the context of this otherwise rather sober repertoire Grand Pianola Music must doubtless have seemed like a smirking truant with a dirty face, in need of a severe spanking. To this day, it has remained a weapon of choice among detractors who wish to hold up my work as exemplary of the evils of Postmodernism or-even more drastic-the pernicious influences of American consumerism on high art. In truth I had very much enjoyed composing the piece, doing so in a kind of trance of automatic recall, where almost any and every artifact from my musical subconscious was allowed to float to the surface and encouraged to bloom. The piece could only have been conceived by someone who had grown up surrounded by the detritus of mid-twentieth century recorded music. Beethoven and Rachmaninoff soak in the same warm bath with Liberace, Wagner, the Supremes, Charles Ives, and John Philip Sousa.

But Grand Pianola Music genuinely upset people, doubtless due to the bombastic finale, "On the Dominant Divide," with its flag-waving, gaudy tune rocking back and forth between the pianos amid ever-increasing cascades of B-flat major arpeggios. I meant it neither as a joke nor a nose-thumbing at the tradition of earnest, serious contemporary music nor as an intended provocation of any kind. It was rather, in its loudest and most hyperventilated moments, a kind of Whitmanesque yawp, an exhilaration of good humor, certainly a parody and therefore ironic. But it was never intended, as has since been intimated, as a "political" statement about the state of "new music." Nevertheless, I was alarmed by the severity of its reception, and for years I found myself apologizing for it ("I've got to take that piece down behind the barn and shoot it"). Now, though, I'm impressed by its boldness.

As with Harmonielehre, which began with a dream of a huge oil tanker rising like a Saturn rocket out of the waters of San Francisco Bay, Grand Pianola Music also started with a dream image in which, while driving down Interstate Route 5, I was approached from behind by two long, gleaming, black stretch limousines. As the vehicles drew up beside me they transformed into the world's longest Steinway pianos…twenty, maybe even thirty feet long. Screaming down the highway at 90 m.p.h., they gave off volleys of Bb and Eb major arpeggios. I was reminded of walking down the hallways of the San Francisco Conservatory, where I used to teach, hearing the sonic blur of twenty or more pianos playing Chopin, the Emperor Concerto, Hanon, Rachmaninoff, the Maple Leaf Rag and much more.

Despite the image that inspired it, and despite the heft of its instrumentation, Grand Pianola Music is, for the most part, a surprisingly delicate piece. The woodwinds putter along in a most unthreatening fashion while waves of rippling piano arpeggios roll in and out like slow tides. Three female voices (the sirens) sing wordless harmony, sometimes floating above the band in long sostenuto triads while at other times imitating the crisp staccato of the winds and brass.

The principle technique of the piano writing was suggested to me by the behavior of tape and digital delays, where a sound can be repeated electronically in a fraction of a second. The two-piano version of this kind of delay was accomplished by having both pianists play essentially the same material, but with one slightly behind the other, usually a sixteenth or an eighth note apart. This gives the piano writing its unique shimmer.

Grand Pianola Music is in two parts, the first being in fact two movements joined together without pause. Of these the second is a slow serene pasture with grazing tuba. The finale, "On the Dominant Divide", was an experiment in applying my Minimalist techniques to the barest of all possible chord progressions, I-V-I. I had noticed that most "classical" Minimalist pieces always progressed by motion of thirds in the bass and that in all cases they strictly avoided tonic-dominant relations, relations which are too fraught with a pressing need for resolution. What resulted was a swaying, rocking oscillation of phrases that gave birth to a melody. This tune, in the hero key of Eb major, is repeated a number of times, and with each iteration it gains in gaudiness and Lisztian panache until it finally goes over the top to emerge in the gurgling C major of the lowest registers of the pianos. From here it is a gradually accelerating race to the finish, with the tonalities flipping back and forth from major to minor, urging those gleaming black vehicles on to their final ecstasy.


----------



## Faramundo

Les Musiciens de Provence VOL 4
(Middle Ages and Renaissance)
Ref ARION ARN34370
Ensemble des Musiciens de Provence (Abbaye Saint Victor de Marseille)
CBSDistribution 1977 LP

Inner sleeve explanation of each song as well as instruments, a pure marvel.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Enthusiast

The Rake's Progress, an excellent performance and one of the very many treasures in this big box.


----------



## mparta

Tsaraslondon said:


> I think that's rather a glib appraisal of one of the most important Berlioz conductors of the latter half of the last century. Davis didn't just have a thing for Berlioz, he was Berlioz's champion, performing his music when others were ignoring it. The reappraisal of Berlioz may have been started by conductors like Beecham and Munch but Davis took that and built on it. Over the years he must have conducted every note Berlioz ever wrote. He didn't just have a thing for Berlioz. Berlioz was his speciality.


thank goodness I have someone to correct me when I'm glib


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.9*
Carl Schuricht & the Wiener Philharmoniker

I haven't listened to Bruckner's Ninth in quite some time. When it comes to his Symphonies, I have become hooked on the Fifth and Sixth Symphonies in performances by Günter Wand, Sergiu Cellibidache and Eugen Jochum.

This particular Ninth is from the EMI/Warner Classics Icon boxed set. Having worked my way through Carl Schuricht's remarkable Beethoven cycle (a definite top 10 and possible top 5 cycle for me), I'm now starting with his Bruckner. I chose the Ninth as a starting point simply because I have had a break and am ready to listen to this work with fresh(er) ears.

So far, into the first movement this performance has done an excellent job of pulling me in. The orchestra sounds great and I'm enjoying Schuricht's approach so far. I'd need a number of listens to even begin to compare it to more familiar recordings but I can say that it is making a strong positive impression so far.


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets after a lazy afternoon watching football (soccer for my friends across the pond) on the laptop whilst nursing a sore throat.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 50 No 1 - Quatuor Zaïde.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 3 - Le Quatuor Talich.*


----------



## Mark Dee

Rescued this from a house clearance warehouse for 50p. No inner sleeve is usually the kiss of death, but after a good clean, despite a few surface clicks, it sounds superb...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Okay, moving on from Adams and onto a perennial favorite of mine, Mahler...

NP:

*Mahler
Das klagende Lied
Ernst Haefliger, Elisabeth Söderström
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Boulez*

From this set -


----------



## Rambler

*Brahms: String Quintet in G Op. 111 & Clarinet Quintet* Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet on Philips









The second CD from this 2 CD set of the complete Brahms Quintets. Fine performances of these wonderful Brahms chamber works.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas for Harpsichord 
Kirkpatrick Nos. 124, 99, 201, 87, 46, 95, 204a, 490-2, 520-1 and 513*
Trevor Pinnock (Harpsichord)

Following Schuricht's excellent Bruckner Ninth, I've decided to end my listening for this evening with this collection of Domenico Scarlatti's Sonatas for Harpsichord.

I wanted something notably different. Though I haven't posted it, I've been listen to a lot JS Bach in the car travelling to and from work performed by Tatiana Nikolayeva. With this in mind, I decided to contrast her wonderful Bach on Piano with this excellent collection of Scarlatti's music on Harpsichord. This disc was the first time I had heard Pinnock as a performer at an instrument rather than as a Conductor.

With JS Bach, I actually prefer the music on a modern Piano. It sounds perfectly natural to me and much more enjoyable. The differences though undeniable don't feel as critical. Nikolayeva, Gould and Perahia made a strong impression here (though Gould's humming accompaniment can become irritating when listening though headphones).

With Domenico Scarlatti's Sonatas however, the difference to me is much more pronounced. I prefer the Harpsichord. The sound of the particular Harpsichord plays a part too. This instrument took me a couple of listens to appreciate but with Pinnock's performance the instrument grew on me and I really enjoy this album.


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Overtures & Scherzo Capriccio*Ulster Orchestra conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos









This a fine sounding Chandos disc consisting of:
- Overture 'In Nature's Realm'
- Overture 'Carnival'
- Overture 'Othello'
- Scherzo Capriccioso

The Overture Othello is a darker dramatic work when compared to the other pieces on the disc which are all positive life enhancing music. And for me I really look to Dvorak for positive and joyful music, he's just so natural in that vein!


----------



## Tempesta

Herbie's Berliner DG performance of Mahler's 5th in stunning lossless pure audio ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part nine of nine for this evening. That unfinished viola concerto - the opening movement segues into the next with one of the most keening, heart-melting passages for a string instrument I can ever recall, and the fact that it's so brief (although it does feature on both versions below, which at least proves that the original idea was Bartók's own) makes me want to wrap my arms even tighter around those precious seconds.

Concerto for orchestra Sz116/BB123 (1942-43 - rev. 1945):










Sonata for solo violin S117/BB124 (1944):










Piano Concerto no. 3 Sz119/BB127 (1945 - orchestration posth. completed by Tibor Serly by 1946):










Viola Concerto Sz120/BB128 (sketched 1945 - posth. ed. and completed by Tibor Serly by 1949):
Viola Concerto Sz120/BB128 (sketched 1945 - posth. ed. and completed by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer by 1995):


----------



## pmsummer

A LAMMAS LADYMASS
_13th and 14th Century English Chant and Polyphony_
*Anonymous Composers*
Anonymous 4
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Fratres (six different versions), Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi: The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) with Malcolm Martineau, Hester Dickson,
Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge

Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Der Schmied Op. 19/4
Brahms: Meine Liebe ist grün, Op. 63 No. 5
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op. 105 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Brahms: Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen Op. 96 No. 2
Schumann: Familien-Gemälde, Op. 34 No. 4
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Schumann: Hoch, hoch sind die Berge, Op. 138, No. 8 (from
Spanische Liebeslieder)
Schumann: Ich bin dein Baum, Op. 101 No. 3
Schumann: Ich denke dein, Op. 78, No. 3
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: So wahr die Sonne scheinet, Op. 37, No. 12


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
San Francisco SO
De Waart*










This is still a great performance even if it doesn't quite match MTT or Adams' own performance with the Berliners. Sonically, it's not too bad. I love the sound of these old Nonesuch recordings.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La
tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
Saint Louis SO
Robertson*










Another excellent performance. This one I had to buy as download because it hasn't had a physical release unfortunately.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 20
-Sonata No.12 in A-flat Op.26 "Funeral March"
-Sonata No.13 in E-flat Op.27 No.1 "Quasi una fantasia"
-Sonata No.14 in C-sharp minor Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"
-Sonata No.15 in D Op.28 "Pastoral"

Stephen Kovacevich piano


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: 4 Scherzi, Polonaise-Fantaisie

Claudio Arrau (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Stabat mater, D383

Sheila Armstrong (soprano), Philippe Huttenlocher (baritone), Alejandro Ramirez (tenor)
Lausanne Vocal Ensemble, Lausanne Chamber Orchestra
Michel Corboz


----------



## vincula

Debussy beautifully played by Amir Tebenikhin, a pianist to keep an eye on.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath, Andrea Ihle, Marjana Lipovsek, Eberhard Büchner & Robert Holl

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden & Trompetenensemble Ludwig
Güttler, Peter Schreier (conductor & Evangelist)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1988 recording of Fauré's _Requiem_ is a reconstruction of Fauré's original orchestration for performances at the Madeleine in 1893 - 1894 and predates the full orchestral version, the orchestration for which may or may not be by Fauré himself. As was the practice at the Madeleine, the upper voices are sung by boys, though the soprano solo is given to Agnès Mellon, who however has a suitably boyish timbre. This is a lovely performance and may well be my favourite of the work.

As a coupling we have the much smaller scaled _Messe de pêcheurs de Villerville_, which was penned by Fauré and his friend Messager in 1881, while they were staying with the Clerc family in Normandy as a contribution to a charitable institution of the fishermen of the town, a slight but charming work.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by another thread.

Two recordings of *Schumann's Bunte Blätter - Louis Lortie* followed by the recording by* Dana Ciocarlie.*


----------



## Bourdon

*The art of the recorder*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata

& other piano music

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Beethoven: Allegretto in C minor,WoO 53
Beethoven: Andante in C major
Beethoven: Bagatelle in C major, WoO56
Beethoven: Bagatelle in C minor, WoO52
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), Op. 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 14 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80


----------



## Malx

*Albéniz, Iberia (Books I-III) - Alicia de Larrocha (piano)*

Classic recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Music for St James the Creator


----------



## Chilham

With apologies to SanAntone. I'll just assume you liked one of these. ;-)










Brescianello: Chaconne in A Major

David Plantier, Vaclav Luks, Ła Cetra Baroque Orchestra Basel










Bruckner: Mass No. 2

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

Kronos Quartet










Schubert: Mass No. 6

Richard Hickox, Collegium Musicum 90 Chorus, James Gilchrist, Mark Padmore, Matthew Rose, Pamela Helen Stephen, Susan Gritton










Debussy: La Mer

Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fauré's opera *Pénélope* was first staged in 1913 at the Salle Garnier in Monte Carlo, but failed to establish itself in the repertory and is now rarely heard. It is a beautful work, but the lack of dramatic event could perhaps be the reason for its neglect. Though not in the least bit Wagnerian, it follows Wagner's system of _Leitmotiven_, associating themes with the main characters and significant emotions.

Whatever the reasons for the lack of stage performances, it works well enough as an aural experience and this is a very fine recording of the work with a mostly French cast. Jessye Norman is splendid in the title role and there are certainly no problems with her top register here. Alain Vanzo has been criticised for sounding to young at the beginning when he is disguised as an old man, but perhaps the fault is Fauré's and the tenor register tends to sound youthful anyway. In any case I can't imagine the opera being better performed than it is here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part one for this afternoon.

As much as I've been well-served over the years by the ten-disc Glenn Gould box set which includes the _Partitas_, _English Suites_ and _French Suites_ (though not the _'48'_ or the _15 Inventions/Sinfonias_, and as far as I know Gould never recorded a complete _AoF_ on piano) I am nevertheless on the lookout for acquiring recordings of those three sets played on harpsichord to add to those I already have of the _'48'_, _AoF_, _Goldbergs_ and _Toccatas_. As regards the organ works I have about half of Bach's output but I'm less fussed about adding to that as I reckon I should virtually have the business end of it.

_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (1735):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (poss. c. 1704):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (poss. 1710):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (???? ***):
_Fugue_ in A BWV950 (1710):
_Fugue_ [_on a theme by Tomaso Albinoni_] in B-minor BWV951 (1712):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV901a (poss. 1723):
_(6) Kleine Präluden_ BWV933-938 (1717):
Six pieces from _(9) Kleine Präluden_ BWV924-932 (1720):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in D-minor BWV899 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (poss. c. 1730):
_Prelude_ in G [alt.] BWV902/1a (poss. c. 1730):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (poss. c. 1723):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (poss. c. 1712):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_on the name of B-A-C-H_] in B-flat BWV898 (???? ***):

(*** possibly by Johann Bernhard Bach)
(*** possibly by Johann Christian Kittel)










_Leipzig Chorales nos.1-8_ BWV651-658 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux

Pascal Rogé & Christina Ortiz

London Sinfonietta & Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Dimace

I don't know if this Maazel's recording of Sibelius's 1st is my favorite, but I can assure you that the sound is hammer. Nice, collectible Esoteric SACD from Decca London from 2009. (the original recording took place at 1964, so the today's top sound is a miracle of audio tec.)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159800


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

18 keyboard works

Vikingur Ólafsson, piano

2018


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Études symphoniques, Bunte Blätter & Arabeske

Stefan Vladar (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Barber Excursions (78 rpm; digitized for public domain; date ???)









https://archive.org/details/78_story-of-our-town_andor-foldes-samuel-barber_gbia0082754


----------



## 13hm13

Andor Foldes - Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings - Box Set 19CDs

Disc 7; Barber "Excursions", etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## eljr

new single release 


FRED HERSCH
Magdalena Hoffmann
Three Character Studies: I. Nocturne for Left Hand Alone
(Version for Harp)
October 1, 2021


----------



## eljr

Oversoul

Nil Ciuró (piano)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4856670
Label: 1631 Recordings
Length: 33 minutes


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

single










Joaquin Rodrigo: Adagio from Concierto de Aranjuez
Metamorphose String Orchestra, Pavel Lyubomudrov & Sofia Kiprskaya
September 17, 2020


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G Minor, Op. 19

Ensemble Astérope, Hans Vercauteren (musicdirector)

Release Date: 6th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: AR028b
Label: Antarctica
Length: 39 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert in fine (if not my favourite) performances of two quartets (D804 and D887) and the string quintet (D956) from this set










I love these works greatly although I know they are not always that popular with members here (D887 was not a hit on the "quartets thread", for example).


----------



## eljr

single:










Elegiac Concertino for Harp and String Quartet (Live)
Sofia Kiprskaya, Yuri Afonkin, Ilya Kozlov, Igor Zolotaryov & Vladimir Yunovich
May 16, 2021


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Requiem

Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz


----------



## Vasks

*Alfred Reynolds - Overture to "Taming of the Shrew" (Sutherland/Marco Polo)
Herbert Howells - Elegy for Viola, String Quartet & Strings (Boult/Lyrita)
Haydn Wood - British Rhapsody (Sutherland/Dutton)
Trevor Roberts - Pastorale (Penny/Marco Polo)
Gustav Holst - Beni Mora (Sargent/EMI)*


----------



## Itullian

French suites


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Danse concertantes
Columbia SO
Craft*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*


----------



## eljr

Dyson: Nebuchadnezzar

Mark Padmore (tenor) & Neal Davies (bass-baritone)

BBC Symphony Chorus & BBC Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox

Release Date: 1st Oct 2007
Catalogue No: CHAN10439
Label: Chandos
Length: 68 minutes
Finalist - Choral
Gramophone Awards
2008
Finalist - Choral


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Following Malx (who was following a thread he has been participating in) - Schumann's Bunte Blatter - but also a Richter recording of Pictures at an Exhibition (not the famous recording but also pretty good and with much better sound) and a touch of Debussy:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Panufnik
Autumn Music
Polish RSO
Łukasz Borowicz*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 2, "Christmas Symphony"
Polish RSO
Penderecki*


----------



## eljr

Beethoven & Berg: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado

Release Date: 6th Feb 2012
Catalogue No: HMC902105
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 68 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th February 2012
First Choice
Building a Library
October 2015
First Choice
Orchestral Finalist
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2013
Orchestral Finalist
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
April 2012
Disc of the month
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2012
Disc of the Month
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording


----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina*

Offertorium


----------



## eljr

Metamorphosis

Célia Oneto Bensaïd

Release Date: 7th May 2021
Catalogue No: NMM092
Label: NoMadMusic
Length: 73 minutes

A very clever album.


----------



## Enthusiast

I know I am not alone in this but have never understood why Craig Sheppard doesn't get issued by a proper label rather than having to produce his own records. These can be hard to find now that his own website is gone. His Bach especially is superb. It is really quite some time since I listened to the Bach partitas (I used to listen to them often) so listening to Sheppard's recording of the first four has been a real treat.


----------



## Red Terror

My favorite recording of Parsifal. If anyone knows of a better one, please enlighten me.


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Faramundo

Magnificent LP; Lekeu's Adagio, I love it ! To think that this man died at the age of 24, from Typhoid.
Huge loss !!

View attachment 159806


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159807


*Claude Debussy*

Sonata for cello and piano in D minor
Syrinx for solo flute
Sonata for violin and piano in G minor
Sonata for flute, viola, and harp
Trio for piano, violin, and cello in G major

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Gérard Caussé , viola
Edgar Moreau, cello
Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Bertrand Chamayou, piano

2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
For Franz Kline
San Francisco Contemporary Music Players
Stephen Mosko*










A gorgeous piece.


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Feldman
> For Franz Kline
> San Francisco Contemporary Music Players
> Stephen Mosko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous piece.


The greatest American composer-in my mind.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I love these works greatly although I know they are not always that popular with members here (D887 was not a hit on the "quartets thread", for example).


And that's bonkers to me! D 887 (No. 15 in G major) is one of the quartets that made me fall in love with the whole genre, and remains my favorite Schubert quartet!



Enthusiast said:


> I know I am not alone in this but have never understood why Craig Sheppard doesn't get issued by a proper label rather than having to produce his own records...His Bach especially is superb.


I whole-heartedly agree! His Beethoven sonatas cycle also has may gems, competitive on a technical and interpretive level with anyone. It just shows you how much fame & fortune have far more to do with luck, whom you know and when, and other factors that have nothing whatsoever to do with music making. Craig is a friend, and a person and musician I respect very highly. There's no easy answer as to why he's not world-famous; but whatever the reasons, it's not because he isn't an incredible musician, because he certainly is.

I heard the Emerson String Quartet perform the Schumann Quintet live with Craig, and how I wished they had recorded it with him instead of Pressler! Not that Pressler's is in any way bad, just that Craig's was truly very special.


----------



## Merl

More Elgar. This time it's one I've had for many years. Still a very fine recording.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Concertos No. 1 in C major, Op. 15 and No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19
Maurizio Pollini
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

These are supremely crafted, charming, highly inventive concertos. Underrated.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent performance of Finzi's _Clarinet Conerto_ and a lovely disc all round.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Passacaglia in C BWV 582

One of the most remarkable things about the Passacaglia is that it is a composition by a young Bach. This sheds new light on what the maturation of an artist entails.
This great work was not one with many years of preparation and experience.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Beethoven & Berg: Violin Concertos
> 
> Isabelle Faust (violin)
> 
> Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado
> 
> Release Date: 6th Feb 2012
> Catalogue No: HMC902105
> Label: Harmonia Mundi
> Length: 68 minutes
> 
> Presto Recording of the Week
> 13th February 2012
> First Choice
> Building a Library
> October 2015
> First Choice
> Orchestral Finalist
> BBC Music Magazine Awards
> 2013
> Orchestral Finalist
> Disc of the month
> BBC Music Magazine
> April 2012
> Disc of the month
> Disc of the Month
> Gramophone Magazine
> March 2012
> Disc of the Month
> Recommended Recording
> Presto Favourites
> Recommended Recording


Excellent performances and recordings - an essential disc of these concertos imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part two for the rest of today.

_(6) English Suites_ BWV806-811 (poss. c. 1715):










_Leipzig Chorales nos. 9-17_ BWV659-667 (mostly c. 1714-23):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159810


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Divertimento in E flat major, K 563
String Trio in G major, Allegro (fragment)

Henning Kraggerud, violin
Lars Anders Tomter, viola
Christoph Richter, cello

2011


----------



## Neo Romanza

Time for a Feldman-a-thon:

*Rothko Chapel
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Sarah Rothenberg (celesta), Steven Schick (percussion), Sonja Bruzauskas (mezzo-soprano), Lauren Snouffer (soprano)
Houston Chamber Choir
Robert Simpson

The Viola in My Life
Marek Konstantynowicz (viola), Kersti Walldén (flute), Terje Lerstad (clarinet), Bjorn Rabben (percussion), Kenneth Karlsson (piano), Odd Hannisdal (violin), Morten Hannisdal (cello)
Cikada Ensemble, Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen

Why Patterns?
Jan Williams, Nils Vigeland, Eberhard Blum*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*


----------



## Faramundo

Magnificent LP; Lekeu's Adagio, I love it ! To think that this man died at the age of 24, from Typhoid.
Huge loss !!


----------



## Rambler

*Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker* Andre Previn on EMI








Despite having a reasonable amount of Tchaikovsky in my collection I have mixed feelings about his music. The Nutcracker is not perhaps great music, but is most enjoyable if considered as rather superior light music.

This is a classic account under Andre Previn.


----------



## eljr

Rambler said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker* Andre Previn on EMI
> View attachment 159815
> 
> 
> Despite having a reasonable amount of Tchaikovsky in my collection I have mixed feelings about his music. The Nutcracker is not perhaps great music, but is most enjoyable if considered as rather superior light music.
> 
> This is a classic account under Andre Previn.


When the giant tree rises from the floor of the Lincoln Center stage, the music is as wonderful as any music ever written.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:

*Penderecki
A Sea of Dreams Did Breathe on Me
Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Izabela Matula (soprano), Leszek Skrla (baritone)
Podlasie Opera and Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Wojciech Rajski*


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 'American' & String Quintet* Keller Quartet on apex








Plesing Dvorak chamber works


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'm embarking on a survey of all the cycles Peter Maxwell Davies wrote. Those are: his 10 symphonies, his 10 Strathclyde Concertos and his 10 Naxos Quartets. For this late afternoon and evening (on Symphony no. 2 right now):


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I'm embarking on a survey of all the cycles Peter Maxwell Davies wrote. Those are: his 10 symphonies, his 10 Strathclyde Concertos and his 10 Naxos Quartets.


I'm rather keen to hear what you think of the symphonies, especially nos. 7-10 (I have the first six). I might be wrong but PM-D's music never seems to generate an awful lot of love here (or comment in general, for that matter) - and I can't recall the last time when anyone had anything really positive to say about the symphonies. In the meantime, I hope you enjoy your overview.

:tiphat:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> I'm rather keen to hear what you think of the symphonies, especially nos. 7-10 (I have the first six). I might be wrong but PM-D's music never seems to generate an awful lot of love here (or comment in general, for that matter) - and I can't recall the last time when anyone had anything really positive to say about the symphonies. In the meantime, I hope you enjoy your overview.
> 
> :tiphat:


Will do! A while back in a thread whose topic I can't remember, someone recommended something by PMD and I asked them what pieces by him I might like considering that I hadn't listened much and of what I had, my favourite by far were the 8 Songs for a Mad King. I listened to the recs (which were Miss Donnithorne's Maggot, Black Pentecost and Stone Litany) and I loved them all. So now I'm taking a deep dive to see if I really like PMD. The first, third and tenth symphonies and the first naxos quartet were among the initial pieces I listened to last year, and I remember that I really liked them. On today's listen, the first one still holds up, and the 2nd one I'm really liking it too.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159821


*Peter Tschaikowsky*
Piano Trio, op. 50

*Bedřich Smetana*
Piano Trio, op. 15

Vienna Piano Trio

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror

*Vol. 04 / CD-04: Götterdämmerung*


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Cesar Franck
String Quartet in D major*









*Fitzwilliam String Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> *Vol. 04 / CD-04: Götterdämmerung*


How's the fidelity of this set, Red Terror?


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> How's the fidelity of this set, Red Terror?


The fidelity, conducting, orchestra, and singing are all spectacular. A solid set.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Trauerkantate / J.S. Bach: Actus Tragicus

Elly Ameling (soprano), Members of the Collegium Aureum, Aachener
Domchor, Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Maureen Lehane (contralto), Barry
McDaniel (baritone), Collegium Aureum, Barry McDaniel (bass vocal)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Haydn: Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 60 in C major, Hob.XVI:50


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Symphony No.4 in C minor,D.417 "Tragic"
-symphony No.6 in C major,D.589


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Michael Spyres (Faust), Joyce DiDonato (Marguerite), Nicolas Courjal
(Méphistophélès), Alexandre Duhamel (Brander)

Coro Gulbenkian, Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, John Nelson


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*For St Cecilia
Dies Natalis
In terra pax
Magnificat*

Richard Hickox conducts the London Symphoy Orchestra in _For St Cecila_ and _Dies Natalis_ with soloist Philip Langridge and the London Symphony Chorus in the former.

The forces for _In terra pax_ and the _Magnificat_ are the Richard Hickox Singers and the City of London Sinfonia.

Wonderful performances all, and I have a particular fondness for this version of _In terra pax_, which is my favourite of all the ones I've heard, but has unaccountably only ever been reissued by Decca just once for this release, whereas the inferior David Hill version has been reissued many times over.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1 is more or less the same as the previous disc I posted, except for a different version of _In terra pax_ conducted by David Hill. I prefer the Hickox version.

Disc 2 is mostly taken up by song, with fine performances of _Earth and Air and Rain_ by Benjamin Luxon and David Willinson and _Let us Garlands Bring_ by Bryn Terfel and Malcolm Martineau.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part three for this morning and early afternoon.

_(6) Partitas_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV825-830 (c. 1725-30):










_(6) Trio Sonatas_ BWV525-530 (c. 1730):










_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (c. 1707-14):


----------



## Rogerx

Luciano Berio - Transformation

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet), Benjamin Appl (
Bariton)Sophia Burgos (soprano)

Ivor Bolton

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIX
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Frühlingsmorgen (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Hans und Grete (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Nicht wiedersehen (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Scheiden und Meiden (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Um schlimme Kinder artig zu machen (Lieder und Gesänge aus
der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Zu Strassburg auf der Schanz (Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit)


----------



## Chilham

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Diego Fasolis, Philippe Jaroussky, Amanda Forsythe, Emöke Baráth, I Barocchisti










Debussy: Suite Bergamasque

Alice Sara Ott










Debussy: Images for Orchestra

Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra










Respighi: Pini di Roma

John Wilson, Sinfonia of London


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning.

*Verdi, Requiem - Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Several parts of Schubert's last quartet have been going around in my head for a couple of days. Listening to the ABQ recording is unlikely to remedy that. I was a little negative about this performance 18 months ago in the "quartet thread" but I cannot now hear why.










I am embarking on listening to all the Beethoven piano sonatas in numerical order (not always helped by the programming of the individual discs) from this set (one I don't listen to enough). I will do several sonatas each day but will only occasionally post them as the same picture will become tiresome.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Volume 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Malx

A easy to listen to disc of Tudor Polyphony.

*The Phoenix Rising : works by, William Byrd, Thomas Tallis, Thomas Morley, Orlando Gibbons, Robert White, John Taverner - Stile Antico.*


----------



## Rogerx

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto

Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek


----------



## Bourdon

*Max Reger*

Choral Phantasien Vol.1

Wouter van den Broek
The Organ of the Grote Kerk Breda


----------



## eljr

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Tapiola Sinfonietta, Pascal Rophé

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2513
Label: BIS
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159838


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in E flat major, K 375
Divertimento No. 13 in F major, K 253
Divertimento No. 14 in B flat major, K 270
Divertimento No. 12 in E flat major, K 252/240a
Divertimento No. 9 in B flat major, K 240

Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists

2015


----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister: Symphonies

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths

Hoffmeister: Symphony in C major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in D major


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*


----------



## Malx

String Quartet time.

*Mathias, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Medea Quartet.*
The first quartet is this weeks choice for the string quartet thread.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 50 No 2 - Quatuor Zaïde.*


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable…*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet op.59 no.3 in C major









The New Music Quartet 
Broadus Erle
Matthew Raimondi
Walter Trampler
Claus Adam
*

A pity they didn't record more Beethoven, I was lucky to find this pristine copy, at Academy Records last week. Worth seeking out.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

So this morning I went through PMD's 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th Symphonies. What follows is a short account of my listening experience, aimed to satisfy elgar's ghost, but also anyone who's interested. In short, I think PMD is a great symphonist, and anyone with an interest in the genre should listen to these pieces. 
Now, nos. 7-9 are not available on streaming services nor physical media I think. There are live recordings on Youtube, and though the sound isn't really great in no. 7, the rest are pretty good. Right off the bat, I have to say that my favourites are 6 and 4. You see, PMD is a master orchestrator, writing complex and thick textures, dense webs of harmony. But then in those symphonies, mostly in movements 2 and 3 of no.4 4, he gives each instrument and section of the orchestra its own opportunity to shine, and new colours and ideas come to life. I wouldn't fault anyone for having trouble distinguishing between symphonies 1,2,3 and 5. And then no.6 adds to this a Mahlerian quality, the 3rd and last movement is deeply emotional and moving, a real triumph. 7 is kind of like that too, but less inspired, although quite good anyway. Then no. 8 goes a bit back to the ideas present in the first symphonies, but the texture is a bit more clear, a bit more see-through, and that's really good. All of this doesn't mean that 1,2 and 3 aren't great symphonies, which I think they are, but they lack uniqueness, not when comparing them to the rest of the symphonic genre, but to PMD's own output in this style. Nos. 5 and 9 (coincidentally the shortest symphonies, something like 25 mins each) are the only duds I guess, the 1st movement of the 9th is too rhapsodic for my taste, and while the 2nd one is much more quiet and chamber like, it just isn't enough to offset the 1st movement in my mind. Finally, no. 10, I love it, the voices are great, the drama is great, kind of like a stage piece, especially the last movement with the baritone soloist. Great, great, great.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Octet & Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins),
Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis
Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Francesca Dego (violin), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington, Francesca Leonardi (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20234
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## Malx

Certainly different from the modern style of playing Bach we have heard over the last few decades, but it is still a style of performance I believe has its place and well worth a listen from time to time.

*J S Bach, Brandenberg Concertos Nos 5 & 6 - English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.*


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

_*Cesar Franck 
Piano Quintet in F minor 

Hugo Wolf
Italian Serenade *_









*Jorge Bolet 
Juilliard Quartet *

another New York find, this time at Westsider records.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Lulu-Suite
Juliane Banse, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Abbado*


----------



## eljr

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo

Montserrat Figueras (La Musica), Furio Zanasi (Orfeo), Arianna Savall (Euridice), Sara Mingardo (Messaggiera), Cécile van de Sant (Speranza), Antonio Abete (Caronte), Adriana Fernández (Proserpina), Daniele Carnovich (Plutone), Fulvio Bettini (Apollo), Mercedes Hernández (Ninfa), Marília Vargas (Ninfa),...

Release Date: 15th Jun 2015
Catalogue No: AVSA9911
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 1 hour 53 minutes


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There is something quintessentially English about Finzi's coral and vocal music, and so it is with _Intimations of Mortality_. The _Grand Fantasia and Toccata _ seem less characteristic and I'm not sure I'd recognise the music as being by Finzi in a blind test. Very enjoyable, none the less.


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton*

Violin Concerto Ida Haendel
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra Paavo Berglund

Viola Concerto Nigel Kennedy
Improvisations on a Impromptu of Benjamin Britten
London Symphony Orchestra André Previn


----------



## Tempesta

_Bernstein Conducts Stravinsky _


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Lyrische Suite
Schoenberg Quartet*


----------



## Malx

*Barber, 'The School for Scandal' Overture & Symphony No 1 + Beach, 'Gaelic' Symphony - Detroit SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

An excellent disc.










*Edit*
While in the mood for things American a few short pieces from this disc.

*Copland, Quiet City / Cowell, Hymn and Fuguing Tune No 10 / Creston, A Rumour - ASMF, Neville Marriner.*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## eljr

Bang On A Can Classics

Bang On A Can

Catalogue No: CA21010
Label: Cantaloupe
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> How's the fidelity of this set, Red Terror?


I have this set and will say that in terms of fidelity, Keilberth stays very close to the score and the story ......


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, Op. 129
Mordkovitch
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










Smoldering performance!


----------



## eljr

Chasing the Dragon have become known as one of the leading producers of audiophile recordings.

The choir Jonathan Darbourne Ensemble, Lynda Sayce on lute and theorbo, and organist Greg Morris, perform for the Temple Church Concert.

Musicians:
Jonathan Darbourne Ensemble (choir)
Lynda Sayce, lute, theorbo
Greg Morris, organ


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

*Bartok, String Quartet No 3 - Tokyo Quartet.*

Nice!


----------



## JTS

Kop is fab


----------



## eljr

Chasing the Dragon Audiophile Recordings
Musicians:
Interpreti Veneziani Chamber Orchestra (1, 16)
Justin Pearson, cello (3-4)
East London Brass (7)
Daisy Brown, soprano (8)
Suzan Senol, piano (9)
Sinan Jursun, guitar (12)
Emre Kartari, percussion (15)

Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2015
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 3, 2015
Label ‏ : ‎ Chasing the Dragon


----------



## Itullian

Neo Romanza said:


> How's the fidelity of this set, Red Terror?


Very good stereo, if that's what you meant.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I have this set and will say that in terms of fidelity, Keilberth stays very close to the score and the story ......


Thanks, but I'm talking about the sound quality of the recordings, which I should've specified in my initial question.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks, but I'm talking about the sound quality of the recordings, which I should've specified in my initial question.


We need to have a chat about irony :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Itullian said:


> Very good stereo, if that's what you meant.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> We need a chat about irony :lol:


 Irony doesn't translate well on forums. Sorry!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Irony doesn't translate well on forums. Sorry!


Jokes aside, the sound quality is astounding, given the vintage. You'd never think it was from the mid 1950s, unless you knew. Still a bit expensive though .....


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Black Knight & Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus conducted by Richard Hickox on Chandos









Rather Victorian but plenty of signs of the greater works to come. A pretty good recording and performance too.


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' & Kodaly: Harry Janos - Suite* Klaus Tennstedt on EMI









The Dvorak is with the Berlin Philharmonic and the Kodaly is with the London Philharmonic.

Now I do enjoy the New World Symphony, but over familiarity has perhaps reduced my enthusiasm for it over the years.

The Harry Janos suite remains fresh to my ears (I don't overplay the piece). A quirky and fun piece.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

And continuing with Peter Maxwell Davies, this afternoon was spent with the Strathclyde Concertos. Best concertos of the 90's hands down! Yes, competition wasn't stiff, but in all seriousness, these are great works. They really surprised me, they're teeming with ideas, life, colours, beauty, fun! And they're more easily digested than the symphonies, while remaining really powerful all the same. As I said with the Symphonies, if you like concertos give these things a try. And, while they're harmonically modern and will satisfy someone who prefers their music (somewhat) boundary pushing, they also work if you don't really like music after Bartók or Shostakovich, don't miss out. On to the quartets!


----------



## Itullian

Continuing my journey through this wonderful set.
Disc 8, #s 16, 34, 72


----------



## eljr

I am listening to a playlist I made of *Lavinia Meijer (harp)*.

It's about 2 hours in length and features works from composers like Rutter, Jenkins, Glass...


----------



## Malx

Final disc this evening.

*Berlioz, L'Enfance du Christ (part I) - La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










Certainly amongst the finest things that Abbado has done in his career, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Thread duty -

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## haziz

Scattered over the day today:

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1*
_Singapore SO - Hoey_










*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Belohlavek_










*Bach: Solo Cello Suites*
_Wispelwey_


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out one of my unusual Korean box sets. 'Jupiter' #16 box set.

Szell conducts Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104. Berlin Philharmonic with Pierre Fournier cello.

and

Jean Martinon conducts Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47. Orchestre Lamoureux

Deutsche Grammophon

View attachment 159860


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> The greatest American composer-in my mind.


A great one for sure, but I'm not sure about _greatest_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 13 In B Flat Minor, Op. 138
Borodin Quartet*


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with the Korean box set. 'Jupiter' #18 box set.

Solti conducts Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra. Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

DECCA

View attachment 159861


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital: Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), with Ophira Zakai, Ira Givol, Shalev Ad-El

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Gothos

Richard Davy
-Stabat Mater
John Browne
-Jesu,mercy,how may this be
William Cornysh the elder
-Stabat Mater
Sheryngham
-Ah,gentle Jesu
John Browne
-Stabat Mater


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Phantasy Quintet
The Nash Ensemble*










Vaughan Williams (not Vaughan-Williams as I see some people here and elsewhere hyphenate his surname) wrote exceptionally fine music for strings and this _Phantasy Quintet_ is no different. Beautiful.


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the Korean box set. 'Jupiter' #14 box set.

Abbado conducts Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra with Maurizio Pollini piano.

Deutsche Grammophon

View attachment 159863


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius & Schumann: Violin Concertos

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Gothos

Disc 5

Wagner
-A Faust Overture
-Rienzi/Overture
-Der fliegende Hollander/Overture
-Tanhauser/Overture
-Tanhauser/Grand March
-Lohengrin/Prelude to Act 1

New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano
Stig Nordhagen (clarinet), Adam Grüchot (violin), Mariam Kharatyan (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chávez
Sinfonía India ("Symphony No. 2")
Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
Mata*










I remember reading online where some reviewer said they hated Chávez's _Sinfonía India_. Okay, I understand that someone may not like a piece of music, but hate is a strong word in describing one's reaction to this piece. For me, it's infectious, joyous and completely unhinged. I love every second of it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Prokofiev
10 Pieces From Romeo And Juliet, Op. 75
Matti Raekallio*


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I remember reading online where some reviewer said they hated Chávez's _Sinfonía India_. Okay, I understand that someone may not like a piece of music, but hate is a strong word in describing one's reaction to this piece. For me, it's infectious, joyous and completely unhinged. I love every second of it.


Hate _Sinfonía India_?! What? 

I agree with you. I, too, love every second of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich / Shchedrin - Piano Concertos

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Mark O'Keefe (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Shchedrin: Piano Concerto No. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor for piano, trumpet & strings, Op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102


----------



## Rogerx

*Karol Szymanowski ( 6 October 1882 - 29 March 1937)*



Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 and other works

Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry
Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk

Szymanowski: Litania do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), Op. 59
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53


----------



## Marinera

* Division-Musick* - The Art of Diminution in 17th-century England. Composers: John Jenkins, William Lawes, Christopher Simpson, Thomas Baltzar, Solomon Eccles and John Banister.

Musicke & Mirth


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes

Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monteux's 1961 Chicago Symphony Orchestra version of Franck's Symphony has long been considered a classic and it is indeed a wonderful performance.

The coupling is his 1959 Boston Symphony Orchestra recording of _Pétroushka_, a work Monteux conducted at the premiere with the Diaghilev Ballet in Paris.

Considering their age, the sound on these recordings is pretty good.


----------



## Chilham

Janáček: Taras Bulba

Tomáš Netopil, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 3 & 4

Anthony Halstead, Pip Eastop, The Hanover Band










Debussy: String Quartet

Quatuor Ébène










Debussy: Nocturnes for Orchestra, Jeux, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is one of the first CDs I owned and it's still one of my favourites. Wonderful performances of the Franck and Debussy _Violin Sonatas_ by Chung and Lupu are here coupled with _the_ classic performance of Ravel's gorgeous _Introduction and Allegro_ featuring Ossian Ellis and the Melos Ensemble, who also play Debussy's _Sonata for flute, viola and harp_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> And continuing with Peter Maxwell Davies, this afternoon was spent with the Strathclyde Concertos. Best concertos of the 90's hands down! Yes, competition wasn't stiff, but in all seriousness, these are great works. They really surprised me, they're teeming with ideas, life, colours, beauty, fun! And they're more easily digested than the symphonies, while remaining really powerful all the same. As I said with the Symphonies, if you like concertos give these things a try. And, while they're harmonically modern and will satisfy someone who prefers their music (somewhat) boundary pushing, they also work if you don't really like music after Bartók or Shostakovich, don't miss out. On to the quartets!


I remember a Scottish acquaintance of mine saying that in his experience Maxwell Davies's commission to write the ten concertos was the only worthwhile idea that Strathclyde Regional Council ever had. 

EDIT: Thank you very much for taking the trouble to offer your thoughts on these concertos and the symphonies. As I don't have the Naxos Quartets I'll be doubly interested to read what you have to say about those.


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets of differing styles either side of doing some housework (I convince myself its a great use of time by calling it a moderate domestic workout ).

*Borodin, String Quartet No 2 - Quatuor Talich*

*Mathias, String Quartet No 3 - Medea Quartet.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Organ Concerto no. 1 in G, after a violin concerto by Prince Johann Ernst of Saxe-Weimar BWV592 (by 1715):
Organ Concerto no. 2 in A-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins op.3 no.8 RV522 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV593 (c. 1713-14):
Organ Concerto no. 3 in C, after the Violin Concerto [_Grosso Mogul_] RV208 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV594 (c. 1713-14):
Organ Concerto no. 5 in D-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins and Cello op.3 no.11 RV 565 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV596 (c. 1713-14):










_(6) French Suites_ BWV812-817 (c. 1722-25):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1735):


----------



## Rogerx

Karajan conducts Strauss

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Marinera

*Silk Baroque.* Wu Wei (sheng), Holland Baroque


----------



## jim prideaux

JTS said:


> View attachment 159853
> 
> 
> Kop is fab


Have watched 'Kop's' performance of the LVB VC with Paavo Jarvi on YT a number of times........wonderful, highly recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-20
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two rather good live performances, which came free with BBC Music Magazine.

Peter Donohoe plays the Gershwin, which is conducted by David Charles Abell, whilst Jean-Philppe Collard plays the Ravel, which is conducted by François-Xavier Roth. The orchestra is the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.*


----------



## Marinera

Debussy & Hosokawa - Point and Line. Momo Kodama


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Chausson: Piano Quartets

Schubert Ensemble


----------



## SearsPoncho

William Mathias - String Quartet #1 - Medea Quartet


Shostakovich - String Quartet #15 - Eder Quartet


Janacek - Sinfonietta - Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## eljr

Nostalgia

Brahms, Mussorgsky, Bartók

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo-soprano), Yefim Bronfman (piano)

Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186777
Label: Pentatone
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20, 34, 51 & 52

Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159870


*Maurice Ravel*

The Complete Solo Piano Music

Steven Osborne, piano

2011


----------



## Vasks

_+ electronics_

*Tod Machover - Spectres Patisiens (Eotvos/Bridge)
Alvin Lucier - A Tribute to James Tenney (Tieman/New World)
David Felder - a pressure triggering dreams (Sollberger/mode)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

The French Connection

Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane
Fauré: Dolly Suite, Op. 56
Ibert: Divertissement
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132









Smetana Quartet *


----------



## eljr

Romantic Flute Concertos

Marc Grauwels (flute/piccolo), with Joris Van den Hauwe (oboe)

Orchèstre symphonique de la Radio et Télévision Belge, André Vandernoot

Release Date: 1st Mar 2004
Catalogue No: 8555977
Label: Naxos
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Diversions for piano left-hand and orchestra, Op. 21
Steven Osborne, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Volkov*


----------



## eljr

Handel: Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 7-12

Julie Leven (violin), Daniel Stepner (violin), Sarah Freiberg (cello)

Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman

Release Date: 25th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: 230798
Label: Telarc
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 14 in G minor, Op. 135
Alla Simoni (soprano), Vladimir Vaneev (bass)
WDR Sinfonieorchester
Barshai*


----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Caspar Kerl*


----------



## Malx

*Canteloube, Songs of the Auvergne (series I, II & III) - Netania Davrath, Unspecified Orchestra, Pierre de la Roche.*

These discs supplemented by Arleen Auger's selection on Virgin Classics cover these songs nicely for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
A Hero's Song, Op. 111
Polish National RSO
Wit*

From this set -


----------



## Knorf

*Antonio Vivaldi*: from _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invezione_, Op. 8
Concertos Nos. 1-4 "Le quattro stagioni," 5, & 7
Europa Galante, Fabio Bondi


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Debussy, "Pelléas et Mélisande", Ernest Ansermet's 1952 recording:









Decent mono and superlative singing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
String Quartet No. 13 in G Major, Op. 106, B. 192
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi*: from _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invezione_, Op. 8
> Concertos Nos. 1-4 "Le quattro stagioni," 5, & 7
> Europa Galante, Fabio Bondi


Well done Knorf - nice to see someone post the Four Seasons - over exposed it may be but bad music it ain't.


----------



## eljr

SILVER LINING SUITE
HIROMI

Released 2021


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Well done Knorf - nice to see someone post the Four Seasons - over exposed it may be but bad music it ain't.


Very brave indeed


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> Well done Knorf - nice to see someone post the Four Seasons - over exposed it may be but bad music it ain't.


Certainly not! Especially when played with such verve and passion and Europa Galante with Fabio Biondi.


----------



## eljr

The Gershwin Moment

Kirill Gerstein (piano), Storm Large (vocals), Gary Burton (vibraphone)

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, David Robertson

Release Date: 23rd Feb 2018
Catalogue No: MYR022
Label: Myrios
Length: 73 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2018
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choice
February 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part five for the rest of today.

_Sechs Choräle von verschiedener Art_ [_(6) Schübler-Chorales_] BWV645-650 (1748-49, based on earlier church cantatas):










_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier I_ - 24 preludes and fugues BWV846-869 (by 1722):


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Knorf

*G. F. Handel*: Organ Concertos, Op. 4
Richard Egarr
Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 24th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4835539
Label: DG
Length: 39 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
24th August 2018

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Waltzes*

This set seems to be flying under the radar. I'm going through the performers alphabetically, and so far, I'm up to Mikhail Pletnev.


----------



## Eramire156

*Arthur Rubinstein

Bach/Busoni 
Franck
Liszt
Debussy
Villa-Lobos*


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Catalogue No: CHSA 5217
Label: Chandos
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd July 2021


----------



## Rambler

*Bruckner: Symphony No.9* Claudio Abbado with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra on Accentus









One of classical music's greatest ninth symphonies. And Abbado's account seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chávez
Sinfonia India
New York Phil.
Bernstein*


----------



## JTS

That Emma is a monkey for coffee!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Piano Concerto in D-flat
Dora Serviarian-Kuhn, piano
Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian*


----------



## Rambler

*The Lighter Elgar* on EMI









A selection of Elgar's 'lighter' works, performances shared between the Northern Sinfonia Orchestra conducted by Neville Marriner & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Lawrence Collingwood.

Rather a contrast to the Bruckner 9th I just listened to!

It may be lighter music, but it is invested with considerable charm and not a little nostalgia. It may not be very consequential but I find it very enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture
*

I never paid much attention to this until I heard Klemperer's version. What an outstanding piece, drawn from a small motif.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Ok, serious business. Pinging all string quartet and chamber music lovers. I recommend these works 1000%. Gems, real gems all of them. My favourites are the 1st three and 9th, but it's all wonderful music! I wish more ensembles recorded these works, and really also the symphonies and the strathclyde concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Ballade in F Sharp Major*


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert von Karajan 40th Anniversary -Great Symphonies. All Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon 8LP box set. Italian release, date unknown.

I believe I have most all these either separately or in other box sets. But, it's been sitting in the rack being neglected, so I'll begin taking them for a spin collectively.

First up :

Beethoven Symphony No. 3 & Coriolan" Overture, Op. 62
Schubert Symphony No. 8 In B Minor, D. 759, "Unfinished"
Mendelssohn Symphony No. 4 In A Major, Op. 90, "Italian"
Brahms Symphony No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 68

That is 3 of the 8 LP's. Perhaps I'll keep going after…

View attachment 159894


----------



## Merl

More Elgar SQ recordings. I think you know where this one is going. Nice one from the Medicis.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159896


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Trio in E flat major, D 929
Arpeggione Sonata, D 821

Antje Weithaas, violin
Marie-Elisabeth Hecker, cello
Martin Helmchen, piano

2015


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mengelberg, Magnificat*

This doesn't have the greatest recorded sound, and it's not particularly compelling (maybe it's the warbling soloist), so I'm only listening because I want to see how much I can take before I switch it off.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glass
Symphony No. 1, "Low"
Basel SO
Davies*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glass
Symphony No. 2
Vienna RSO
Davies*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 54 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Missa in C,K317 "Coronation"
-Vesperae solennes de confessore,K339

Joan Rodgers/soprano Elisabeth von Magnus/contralto
Josef Protschka/tenor Laszlo Polgar/bass

Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Concentus musicus Wien/Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

James King (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Concerto pour flûte et harpe, K. 299 & Concerto pour clarinette, K. 622

Ensemble instrumental Jean-Marie Leclair, Jean-François Paillard, Lily
Laskine, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Jacques Lancelot


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Tempesta

Charles Ives ... an American Composer not to look over.


----------



## Tempesta

Webern / boulez, pierre: Complete works op. 1-31


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Symphony No. 11_, "1905"
Mariss Jansons, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the Opera thread.










Minor Callas really, and I'd happily give this recording for the Genoa *Tristan und Isolde*, the La Scala *Seraglio*, *Don Carlo* or *Il Pirata* with Corelli and Bastianini. Still, any live Callas is worth hearing in, even when she is singing an uncharacteristic role.

The opera was supposed to have been *Il Trovatore*, but Del Monaco had pleaded indisposition. However, though he didn't feel up to singing Manrico, he thought he could manage Chénier and Callas, who could quite legitimately have pulled out, learned the short role of Maddalena in a few days.

I've left a fuller review on my blog.

Incidentally the sound of this broadcast is middling to bad. It could hardly be a library choice for the opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part six for either side of an hour's walk.

_(15) Inventions_ BWV772-786 (c. 1720-23):
_(15) Sinfonias_ BWV787-801 (c. 1720-23):

plus eight pieces from the _Anna Magdalena Notebook II_ (by 1725 - some pieces by other composers):










_*Clavier-Übung III:*_

_Praeludium_ BWV552/1, _(21) Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-689, _(4) Duets_ BWV802-805 and _Fuga_ BWV552/2 (virtually all composed 1735-39):


----------



## Rogerx

In Paradisum

Schola Cantorum of the Cardinal Vaughan Memorial School, Iestyn Evans,
Scott Price

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Bruckner: Christus factus est, WAB 11
Dove: Seek him that maketh the seven stars
Fauré: Requiem: In Paradisum
Lauridsen: Dirait-on
Lotti: Crucifixus
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Rutter: The Lord bless you and keep you
Stanford: The Blue Bird, Op. 119 No. 3
Victoria: Ave Maria
Whitacre: Lux aurumque


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jörg Demus










Debussy: Preludes Book 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman

Edit to add:










Debussy: Preludes for Orchestra arr. Colin Matthews

Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkainen Legends & Tapiola

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14. MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis, Julia Korpacheva, Petr Migunov. Remains my favourite recording of this work, mainly for the soloists.










Shostakovich: String Quartets 7-10. Emerson String Quartet.










Chopin; Piano Sonata No. 2, others. Ivo Pogorelich. Excellent pianism.










Schubert: String Quartets 12 and 15. Doric String Quartet.










Chopin, Franck: Cello Sonatas. Piazzola. Gautier Capuçon & Yuja Wang.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159910


*Frédéric Chopin*

Preludes

Rafal Blechacz, piano

2007


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Cello Concerto no. 1 in E-Flat Major_, op. 107
Mischa Maisky, Michael Tilson Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Luchesi - Overture to "Il Matrimonio per Astuzia" (Belli/Concerto)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade in D, K.100 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Marinera

*O Tu Chara Scienca* - Music in Mediaeval Thought

La Reverdie. Knights, Maids and Miracles, disk 2


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn 
Symphonies Nr.22 Es-Dur/ Nr.23 G-Dur/Nr.24 D-Dur/ Nr.25 C-Dur

Antal Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## eljr

.............................


----------



## eljr

................................


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet D804 'Rosamunde' - Brandis Quartet.*

A very recent acquisition obtained for the absolute minimum outlay 










*ETA - I let the disc run on and played the ' Death and the Maiden' quartet.*


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> More Elgar SQ recordings. I think you know where this one is going. Nice one from the Medicis.
> 
> View attachment 159895


Is the guy in the middle saying 'if that van doesn't come with our instruments soon we'll have to do a runner'


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my traversal of Glass' symphonies:

*Symphony No. 4, "Heroes"
Basel SO
Davies*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

David Hurwitz just trashed Furtwangler again, and it always makes me pull out my recordings wondering if I'm missing something. (Particularly since he said his repertory was limited, despite the recordings of him doing Mahler, Debussy, Glazunov, Stravinsky, Franck, and others.) This is a studio recording from 1950, and it may not have the sense of freedom from his live recordings (I need to rehear his RIAS recording), but it's still well done.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass; James Strauss: Venezuelan Elegy

Camerata Simón Bolivar, Alfonso Lopez Ch.

MusicWeb International, February 2020
Release Date: 20th Dec 2019
Catalogue No: OMM0142
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part seven for the rest of today.

_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (pos. 1723):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G BWV541 (pos. 1712 - rev. c. 1724-25):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (c. 1727-31):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (poss. 1712-17):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV546 (poss. 1723-29):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (poss. 1725):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (c. 1727-31):










_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (by 1731):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (poss. 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (poss. 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. by 1712):










_Goldberg Variations_ [_Clavier-Übung IV_] BWV988 (by 1741):


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez*

I'm going to drown myself in the colorful sound world of Répons


----------



## Gothos

This disc is one of a set of 15 that I purchased for $1 apiece(including double cds!) at a second-hand book shop.
I purchased around 30 discs for the same price,from the same place last year.I would have been equally as pleased with
it had I paid $10.00 for it.Enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Bourdon

Gothos said:


> View attachment 159918
> View attachment 159919
> 
> 
> This disc is one of a set of 15 that I purchased for $1 apiece(including double cds!) at a second-hand book shop.
> I purchased around 30 discs for the same price,from the same place last year.I would have been equally as pleased with
> it had I paid $10.00 for it.Enjoying it immensely.


I have this recording too,it's a fine one


----------



## eljr

Stockhausen: Stimmung

Theatre of Voices, Paul Hillier

Release Date: 1st Oct 2007
Catalogue No: HMU807408
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th December 2007
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2007
Editor's Choice
Award for Technical Excellence in Recording
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2008
Award for Technical Excellence in Recording


----------



## Gothos

Another $1 cd.Liking it so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*

CD 1

Nine Toccatas


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Wesendonck Lieder / Berg, Seven Early Songs / Strauss, Four Last Songs - Jane Eaglen, LSO, Donald Runnicles.*

A fine collection of Lieder.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> David Hurwitz just trashed Furtwangler again, and it always makes me pull out my recordings wondering if I'm missing something. (Particularly since he said his repertory was limited, despite the recordings of him doing Mahler, Debussy, Glazunov, Stravinsky, Franck, and others.)


Not only those you listed, but for another example Furtwängler conducted the premiere of Arnold Schönberg's _Variations for Orchestra_, Op. 31.

"Limited repertory" my ***.

Hurwitz is a hack.

But truly: if you like something, never let anyone convince you not to. Whether they're a hack or they're incredibly informed and thoughtful, it matters not. If you like it, you don't need to justify it. It's also ok to even like things you know are a bit crap... 

Anyway, Furtwängler's conducting, whatever his strengths and flaws, was hardly crap.


----------



## Kreisler jr

For almost every conductor of Furtwängler's generation or especially those having died in the mid-1950s before LPs became a big mass market thing the recorded legacy will poorly reflect their real breadth of repertoire. Hurwitz should know this but to find out what Furtwängler conducted in the 1920s and never recorded would require more research than taking some discs from a shelf.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat, Op. 127 (Alban Berg Quartet)











> [The 80s and 90s] have seen more distinguished Beethoven quartet recordings than at any other time in the phonograph's history. None, however, are consistently so accomplished as the Alban Berg Quartett's. They play with whirling vitality and tender sophistication, and handle Beethoven's often stressful contrasts of dynamics and phrasings with meaningful finesse. Melodies and accompanying sequences are equally projected with pinpoint delineation and beauty, yet never at the expense of the composer's underlying nervous energy. And what ravishingly colored pianissimos, particularly bone-chilling in the slow movements of Op. 127, Op. 135, and the Cavatina in Op. 130. You won't find a trace of the occasional finicky phrasal adjustment or looser-limbed ambiance marking the ensemble's live 1989 remakes, nor the heavy intakes of breath peppering the Vegh Quartet's seasoned and stylish cycle, or the Emerson Quartet's eager overphrasing. If I could tame the engineering's resonance just the tiniest hair, I'd quash my sole reservation about this absurdly cheap, and profoundly uplifting Beethoven Quartet cycle.


ClassicsToday
Artistic Quality: 10
Sound Quality: 10


----------



## eljr

American Piano Concertos

Xiayin Wang (piano)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Peter Oundjian

Release Date: 30th Sep 2013
Catalogue No: CHSA5128
Label: Chandos
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## ribonucleic

Jed Kurzel - Macbeth











> The score is timeless because it blends old and new, organic and synthetic into its' musical fabric. The traditional elements of Scottish and Appalachian music give the musical soundscape a ghostly and melancholy texture. The contemporary elements; the synthesizers, effects and percussion give the score an atmospheric quality. - Emily Frances Algar


A shattering score for the definitive film adaptation.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new arrival:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 "Leningrad"
BBC NOW
Wigglesworth*










OMG...this is fantastic! I had bought a few of these recordings from this series, but I'm glad I decided to buy the set. A devastating account of the _Leningrad_.


----------



## Rambler

*Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn & Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen* Janet Baker, Geraint Evans, Roland Hermann, Symphonica of London, London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Wyn Morris on IMP Classics









Is there a singer to surpass Janet Baker in Mahler songs? Not that I've heard!

Anyway these Mahler songs are very characterful.


----------



## 13hm13

Pfitzner, Strauss - Overtures - Christian Thielemann


----------



## Eramire156

*Cesar Franck 
Sonata in A major for Cello and Piano 

Edvard Grieg
Sonata in A minor for Cello and Piano*









*Leonard Rose
Leonid Hambro*

recorded June 1952


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works
*

This isn't necessarily a picture of the CDs I have, but you get the idea.

This was recorded back in the '80s, but I've never heard of Aki Takahashi before now. The recorded sound is great. Her interpretations are well done. As with every Satie recording, there are things I would change here and there, but I think that's a matter of adjustment on my part. But I finally have a recording of USUPD and The Dreamy Fish. Okay, only a Satie fanboy would be excited about something like that. Mea culpa.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Rambler said:


> *Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn & Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen* Janet Baker, Geraint Evans, Roland Hermann, Symphonica of London, London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Wyn Morris on IMP Classics
> 
> View attachment 159926
> 
> 
> Is there a singer to surpass Janet Baker in Mahler songs? Not that I've heard!
> 
> Anyway these Mahler songs are very characterful.


I think this was my first Mahler lieder disc, exactly the same issue and cover. I have loved it for 28 years or so (I think I got it in 92 or 93, in the summer of '93 I mostly listened to sad romantic lieder...). It is very characterful, although I think Sir Geraint is sometimes a bit more characterful than precise and struggles occasionally with German (which can add to the grotesquerie in the cuckoo/donkey song) but he is also impressive in the serious pieces (like Revelge and Tamboursgsell) 
(Baker's German diction is not perfect but much better and generally good enough).


----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## eljr

Tales from the Loop (Original Soundtrack)
Philip Glass & Paul Leonard-Morgan
April 3, 2020


----------



## eljr

Songs

Philip Glass Ensemble, Bernard Fowler (vocal), Michael Riesman (piano), Paul Dunkel (flute), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Richard Peck (alto saxophone), Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute), Kronos Quartet, Linda Ronstadt (vocal), The Roches (vocal), Douglas Perry (vocal), The Roches (background...

Release Date: 1st Oct 2001
Catalogue No: G010001642993G
Label: Sony
Length: 93 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
Netherlands RPO
Wigglesworth*


----------



## Eramire156

*Rzewski plays Rzewski: Disc 6*

*Frederic Rzewski
36 Variations on "El Pueblo Unido Jamás Será Vencido"*









*Frederic Rzewski*


----------



## Neo Romanza

A confession: I have to say that I'm quite disappointed in the audio quality of the Wigglesworth set on BIS. A wide dynamic range may be fine for an audiophile setup, but for headphone listening, it doesn't do the music any favors. Ugghh....it also didn't help that I received this set damaged from Amazon, so I think I'll just return it for a full refund.

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
WDR Sinfonieorchester
Barshai*










Now _this_ is more like it!


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> A confession: I have to say that I'm quite disappointed in the audio quality of the Wigglesworth set on BIS. A wide dynamic range may be fine for an audiophile setup, but for headphone listening, it doesn't do the music any favors. Ugghh....it also didn't help that I received this set damaged from Amazon, so I think I'll just return it for a full refund.
> 
> NP:
> 
> *Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
> WDR Sinfonieorchester
> Barshai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _this_ is more like it!


I have read that the dynamics are a problem,if you want to hear the soft passages you will enter a war zone in the loud passages.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Haydn - Haydn Six "London" Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3 LP box 1973

View attachment 159941


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I have read that the dynamics are a problem,if you want to hear the soft passages you will enter a war zone in the loud passages.


A big problem, indeed, so much so that I find it difficult to listen and listening should never be a problem.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C major, op.59 no.3









Melos Quartet *

I always thought the Melos cycle was a little too workman like, with nothing special to say, but when I saw this set for three dollars, I decided to give them a second chance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
Rounds
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*










Such a great piece.


----------



## pmsummer

BERÜHMTE ORGELWERKE
*J.S. Bach*
Helmut Walcha
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 15 in A major, Op. 141
Moscow Radio & TV SO
Maxim Shostakovich*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Stufen
Royal Stockholm PO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera thread.










Much better sound of course than the live La Scala version I listened to yesterday, so more comfortable listening all round. Domingo is a much more thoughtful Chénier than Del Monaco and Milnes a rather more interesting Gérard than Protti. Scotto is a Maddalena in the Callas mould, though Callas in 1955 was in better control of her top register than Scotto is here.

Levine conducts an exciting performance. All in all a good library choice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Korngold
> Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
> LSO
> Previn*


I'm not so sure about the Tchaikovsky, but this is a fabulous performance of the Korngold.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various keyboard works part eight of eight for either side of a lunchtime walk and groceries duty. To provide some contrast with the harpsichord featured on the second book of the _'48'_ I'm opting for an organ version of the _AoF_.

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier II_ - 24 preludes and fugues BWV870-893 (by 1742):










_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00106pl
Ian Skelly introduces a concert recorded last week at Kings Place in London featuring the Diotima Quartet playing Schubert's String Quartet No. 6; then Mark Simpson joins in for the world premiere of Thomas Adès's Alchymia for clarinet and string quartet, followed by Brahms's Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115.

Schubert: String Quartet No. 6, D74
Thomas Adès: Alchymia, for clarinet and string quartet (world premiere)
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

Mark Simpson, clarinet
The Diotima Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 50 No 3 - Quatuor Zaïde.*

*Schumann, String Quartet Op 41 No 1 - Quatuor Modigliani.*

Two fine performances in very good sound.


----------



## Itullian

If anyone finds Mozart boring this will change that.


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Symphony no. 7_, op. 60
Ashkenazy, St. Petersburg Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

*Palestrina*

Canticum Canticorum


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Sleep (8 hour version)

Max Richter (Piano, Organ, Synthesizers, Electronics), Grace Davidson (Soprano)

American Contemporary Music Ensemble (ACME)

Release Date: 11th Dec 2015
Catalogue No: 4795682
Label: DG
Length: 8 hours 24 minutes

I listed to the first 61 tracks


----------



## eljr

Glass: Itaipu & The Canyon

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw

Release Date: 24th Jun 1993
Catalogue No: G010000970721N
Label: Sony
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159954


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2016


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

We have an XXL weekend in Argentina this week, today and monday being bank holidays, and my girlfriend went to the beach with her friends so I'll be alone in my house. That can only mean one thing: Wagner Fest.


----------



## eljr

And the Sun Darkened

Music for Passiontide

New York Polyphony

Release Date: 2nd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2277
Label: BIS
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
In a Summer Garden
Hallé
Barbirolli*










Barbirolli conducts _In a Summer Garden_ with affection and warmth. Such a lovely piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
The Enormous Room
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Vasks

*Siegfried Wagner - Overture to "Herzog Wildfang" (Albert/cpo)
Karol Szymanowsky - String Quartet #1 (Qrt. Prometeo/Brilliant)
Alexander Zemlinsky - Psalm 23 (Chailly/London)*


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Motets & Chansons_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Well let me join you 

In a Summer Garden


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Delius*
> 
> Well let me join you
> 
> In a Summer Garden


I'll jump on any excuse to listen to Delius. This is Vernon Handley and the Halle Orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday -

*JLA
Lines Made by Walking
JACK Quartet*


----------



## Itullian

Tchaikovsky's string quartets are very underrated imho.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Bruckner is awesome, and his Second-a symphony I will always have great affection for-is no exception.


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G minor op.74, no.3
String Quartet in C major op.76, no.3









Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## Malx

A couple of Violin Concertos
*Mozart, Violin Concertos Nos 4 & 5 - Giuliano Carmignola, Orchestra Maozart, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## eljr

Handel: Solomon

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Susan Gritton (soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor) & David Wilson-Johnson (baritone)

RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Daniel Reuss

Release Date: 29th Oct 2007
Catalogue No: HMC901949/50
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 2 hours 34 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2007
Editor's Choice


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

And the Wagner Fest goes on


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quintet D956 - Brandis Quartet & Wen-Sinn Yang (cello).*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
New Philharmonia
Barbirolli*


----------



## Bourdon

*Arnold*

Symphony No.3


----------



## Gothos

Piano Works
-Cinco Piezas del Siglo XVI
-Tres Evocaciones
-Cuatro Piezas para Piano
-Deux Berceuses
-Cuatro Estampas Andaluzas
-A l'hombre de Torre Bermeja

Artur Pizarro/piano

Another one of the $1 cd's.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Tchaikovsky's string quartets are very underrated imho.


Agreed. I have the Keller Quartet set, which doesn't quite hit the spot, for me


----------



## eljr

...................................


----------



## Rambler

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 with Blumine* Florida Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by James Judd on harmonia mundi









I'm not sure if I have any other recordings featuring the Florida Philharmonic Orchestra in my collection. This is a pretty decent performance and recording.


----------



## eljr

Bernstein conducts Gershwin, Copland and Barber

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Release Date: 1st Sep 1993
Catalogue No: E4395282
Label: DG
Series: Galleria
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Endeavour

Daniel Barenboim playing Wagner Transcriptions from Liszt.


----------



## Itullian

This one is a good issue to get as it includes 4 cds rather than the usual 3.


----------



## Red Terror

Lang Lang could learn a few (by 'few' I mean a lot!) things from Ólafsson.


----------



## eljr

Meyer Kupferman

Gilbert Kalish, Max Pollikoff & Meyer Kupferman, Meyer Kupferman, Max Pollikoff

Release Date: 15th Apr 2011
Catalogue No: NWCRL476
Label: New World
Series: CRI
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

Listening on a rainy afternoon

*Richard Strauss
Four Last Songs*









*Lucia Popp

Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic*


----------



## eljr

Hallgato

Ferenc Snetberger, Keller Quartett

The guitar's intimate sound seduces the listener from the start. The rasp of fingers on strings and frets is so close, it's as though the listener is leaning against guitarist Ferenc Snétberger's... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2021, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 3519395
Series: New Series
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159970


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Aida

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

1974, remastered 2001, reissued 2016


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* "American"
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Members of The Vienna Octet : Britten - Sinfonietta, Op. 1 & Hindemith - Octet (1957-58). London Records 1976 reissue. Originally 1965.

View attachment 159971


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _L'Oiseau de feu_ (Suite, 1919)
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

This is probably my favorite performance of the 1919 suite. Usually I listen to the full ballet, but this is really good, as are the remaining selections on the disc.










Followed by:

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Pétrouchka_ (Original verson, 1911)
Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Fantastic performance on period instruments, which, yes is different enough to justify doing it, at least occasionally.


----------



## SanAntone

The Soviet Experience, Vol. 3
*Shostakovich*: _String Quartets_ - No. 12 in D-Flat Major, Op. 133
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

Kyndel-kvartetten : Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14 & Lidholm - Music For Strings (1952). Sveriges Radio 1967 Swedish release

View attachment 159972


----------



## Bkeske

Amadeus-Quartett : Schubert - String Quartet In G Major. Deutsche Grammophon reissue 1974. Originally 1965. Australian release

View attachment 159973


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk_ 
Aage Haugland, Sergei Larin, Philip Landridge, Maria Ewing 
Myung-Whun Chung, Bastille Orchestra, Bastille Opera Choir


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
Mordkovitch
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Adams
Harmonielehre
Berliners
Adams*










Listening to this performance for the second-time. It's still stunning. I sensed a little unease in the first movement, but this was soon ironed out. I can't imagine the Berliners have much experience with this work or with Adams' work in general, but they perform incredibly well.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Faramundo

Magnificent Music. Clara Haskil a real magician of touch.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00108yk








Georgia Mann the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we're picking the best piano quintets ever written.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It is a great pity that the sound on this recording is so appalling, because Callas proves to be a superb Gluck singer and she is in terrific voice here. This is just post weight loss, but she shows precious little evidence of any vocal decline. None of the other singers is in her class, but it is good to have Giulini in the pit.

http://tsaraslondon.com/2017/11/13/alceste-la-scala-1954/


----------



## Dan Ante

Gothos said:


> View attachment 159975
> 
> ..........


Now that bears a resemblance to ABBA and I am a fan.
Emma Kirkby is a fantastic soprano I have a fair few CDs with her performing and Handel one of my favorite composers that must be a fantastic CD.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4* "Romantic"
_Rundfunk SO Berlin - Rogner_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Saturday morning, Pt. III of Wagner Fest


----------



## eljr

First Light: Muhly & Glass

Pekka Kuusisto (violin), Nico Muhly (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186745
Label: Pentatone
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## eljr

Nico Muhly: To Stand In This House

Stephen Cleobury, The King's Singers and Choir of King's College, Cambridge

King's Singers, Choir of King's College Cambridge

Catalogue No: KGS0046
Label: Kings College
Length: 13 minutes


----------



## eljr

Gershwinicity

Art Deco Trio

Release Date: 16th Apr 2021
Catalogue No: SOMMCD0631
Label: Somm
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ligeti - Bagatelles for Wind Quintet - London Winds


Honegger - Symphony #3 - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (a classic)


Schumann - Piano Trio in D minor- Gilels/Kogan/Rostropovich


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159984


*Frédéric Chopin*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, op. 21

Polish Festival Orchestra
Krystian Zimerman, soloist and conductor

1999


----------



## Tempesta

Luciano Berio: Corale Sequenza VIII for Violin, 2 Horns & Strings / Chemins II Sequenza VI Chemins IV Sequenza VII Ritorno degli Snovidenia, for Cello & Small Orchestra / "Points on the Curve to Find...", for Piano & 22 Instrumentalists - Pierre Boulez


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 159986


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 1 in E minor, op. 38
Sonata for Piano and Cello No. 2 in F major, op. 99

Rudolph Serkin, piano
Mstislav Rostropovich, cello

1983, reissued 2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glass
Violin Concerto
Kremer
Wiener Philharmoniker
Dohnányi*


----------



## Vasks

*Takemitsu - How Slow the Wind (Knussen/DG)
Yun - Tapis (Borkowski/Naxos)
Chin - Fantaisie mecanique (Davin/DG)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Wagner Fest, pt. IV


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part one scattered throughout this afternoon.

Partita in A-minor for solo flute BWV1013 (c. 1722-23):
Sonata in G-minor for flute (or violin) and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










_Brandenburg Concerto no.1_ in F BWV1046 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto no.2_ in F BWV1047 (by 1721):
Harpsichord concerto no.1 in D-minor BWV1052 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (c. 1738):










Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin BWV1001 (c. 1720):
Partita no.1 in B-minor for solo violin BWV1002 (c. 1720):


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet : Haydn - Haydn String Quartets Volume Eight, Op.3 & Seven Last Words. London Records 3LP box, 1979

View attachment 159987


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Job, A Masque for Dancing
Philharmonia
Wordsworth*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## ribonucleic

Berg - Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 5 (Sabine Meyer, Oleg Maisenberg)


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## ribonucleic

Gothos said:


> View attachment 159975
> 
> ..........


Alternate universe ABBA, for sure.


----------



## eljr

....................................


----------



## bharbeke

Surprise!

Actually, it should be no surprise that Haydn's Symphony No. 94 from Marzendorfer and the Vienna Chamber Orchestra is a real banger. This really is a great set. Is it worth the ~$90 it is currently selling for? I would say yes for the people who need to have it on disc. $8 per MP3 volume is definitely going to be more affordable, and it is free on Spotify and probably other streaming services.


----------



## ribonucleic

Szymanowski - Mazurkas (Hamelin)

View attachment 159993




> A more potent or original voice than Szymanowski's is hard to imagine. True, there are key influences to be observed in his rapidly evolving art (Chopin, inevitably, but also Scriabin, Strauss, Reger, the French impressionists and a final rediscovery of Polish roots) yet the results are never less than personal and exotic, and never more so than in the Op 50 Mazurkas. ... Such elusive music requires a pianist of rare sensitivity and dexterity and in Marc-André Hamelin Szymanowski has been granted a true champion. A marvel of stylistic inwardness and pianistic refinement, his performances capture the Mazurkas' alternating whimsy and rigour to perfection. The recording - which also includes the strange (satirical?) Valse Romantique, Four Polish dances and two Op 62 Mazurkas - is of demonstration quality and I look forward to further Szymanowski from Hamelin, notably to the Second Sonata; music which, unlike the Mazurkas, is of outsize virtuoso proportions. - Gramophone


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> ....................................


Getting ready to watch in a few minutes. Nice program today.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Getting ready to watch in a few minutes. Nice program today.


as it's Saturday afternoon here in NYC I have two screens on. One for this concert with audio extracted and sent to a good system and the football game on a small screen without sound.

I have been watching sports and listening to music together on Saturdays and Sundays since college, 50 years ago.


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> as it's Saturday afternoon here in NYC I have two screens on. One for this concert with audio extracted and sent to a good system and the football game on a small screen without sound.
> 
> I have been watching sports and listening to music together on Saturdays and Sundays since college, 50 years ago.


Try sumo wrestling and a Bach cantata together


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 230-243


----------



## Itullian

Checking out the new live Buchbinder set.
Arrived today.


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> as it's Saturday afternoon here in NYC I have two screens on. One for this concert with audio extracted and sent to a good system and the football game on a small screen without sound.
> 
> I have been watching sports and listening to music together on Saturdays and Sundays since college, 50 years ago.


Hah, I'm doing the same, but the game on my iPad.

Very nice thus far.

Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall.

View attachment 159996

View attachment 159997


Edit: Quite entertaining….Augustin played Louisiana Blues Strut as his encore. Unexpected, but refreshing. Nicely done.


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> as it's Saturday afternoon here in NYC I have two screens on. One for this concert with audio extracted and sent to a good system and the football game on a small screen without sound.
> 
> I have been watching sports and listening to music together on Saturdays and Sundays since college, 50 years ago.


I do the same thing, but with baseball games.


----------



## Mark Dee

*Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings, Op, 10*
English String Orchestra; William Boughton


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

SanAntone said:


> I do the same thing, but with baseball games.


Me three but with football (soccer)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part two for the rest of today.

Sonata in G-minor for violin (or flute) and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):
Sonata in G for violin and basso continuo BWV1021 (poss. bet. 1730 and 1734):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










_Brandenburg Concerto no.3_ in G BWV1048 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto no.4_ in G BWV1049 (by 1721):
Harpsichord concerto no.3 in D BWV1054 - transcription of violin concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (orig. bef. 1730 - arr. c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (c. 1738):










Sonata no.2 in for solo violin BWV 1003 (c. 1720):
Partita no.2 in D-minor for solo violin BWV1004 (c. 1720):


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Try sumo wrestling and a Bach cantata together


I find after first contact my voice tends to wobble considerably


----------



## Malx

*Debussy/Matthews, Preludes - Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder.*

Not all orchestrations of piano works or indeed reductions of orchestral works for other combos are successful - but these reworkings of Debussys Preludes by Colin Matthews are for me top notch. Matthews seems to add something, a slight reworking of rather than a straight forward orchestration of the notes as laid down by Debussy.
I have to say this is where my lack of technical musical knowledge is frustrating as I lack the vocabulary to adequately make my point - probably best if you just give them a listen if you can.

A super disc.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

My first ever foray into Furtwängler conducting opera, Wagner Fest pt. V









EDIT: Am alredy melted away by that prelude. Beauty beyond words.


----------



## SanAntone

Knorf said:


> *Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka (Original verson, 1911)
> Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> Fantastic performance on period instruments, which, yes is different enough to justify doing it, at least occasionally. *


*

The CD is unavailable from Amazon, but the recording is on YouTube. Fantastic!





*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Debussy/Matthews, Preludes - Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder.*
> 
> Not all orchestrations of piano works or indeed reductions of orchestral works for other combos are successful - but these reworkings of Debussys Preludes by Colin Matthews are for me top notch. Matthews seems to add something, a slight reworking of rather than a straight forward orchestration of the notes as laid down by Debussy.
> I have to say this is where my lack of technical musical knowledge is frustrating as I lack the vocabulary to adequately make my point - probably best if you just give them a listen if you can.
> 
> A super disc.


So pleased someone has given a solid thumbs-up for this disc.

Bought it a while back and it takes a central place in my Debussy collection.


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

My favorite recording of Stenhammar's second

*Wilhelm Stenhammar
Symphony no.2*









*Stig Westerberg
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## ribonucleic

Schubert - Die Winterreise (Brigitte Fassbaender, mezzo-soprano; Aribert Reimann, piano)









[the album art is awful, so here's the singer instead]



> This is a powerful and, in its way, thoroughly convincing account of Winterreise. Fassbaender is a great artist with an imposing personality and fine interpretative insight, and when this recording was made, she was at her vocal height. ... Fassbaender is an artist with great stage experience, and she uses that to full effect, characterising the songs sharply and often with overwhelming emotional power. She expresses perfectly the intense pathos of, for example, Das Wirtshaus or Die Nebensonnen, where hope fades so heart-rendingly, and rises to the defiance of Mut or Der stürmische Morgen equally well - this is a performance of great emotional range. ... What of her accompanist, whose role in this greatest of all song-cycles is crucial? Reimann is a superb musician, and his accompaniment is alive with imagination and responsiveness. ... The disc is a bargain, and musically hugely rewarding. - Gwyn Parry-Jones, MusicWeb-International


----------



## JTS

Beethoven Triple Concerto.


----------



## eljr

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Me three but with football (soccer)





SanAntone said:


> I do the same thing, but with baseball games.





Bkeske said:


> Hah, I'm doing the same, but the game on my iPad.
> 
> Very nice thus far.
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall.
> 
> Edit: Quite entertaining….Augustin played Louisiana Blues Strut as his encore. Unexpected, but refreshing. Nicely done.


and here I thought I was setting myself up for ridicule and scorn from the purists here who I was sure would reply with contempt for such behavior. I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## eljr

.........................


----------



## Malx

Back to back big orchestral works that I haven't played for a considerable time.

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto - Heinrich Schiff, Vienna PO, Andre Previn.*

*Elgar, Symphony No 1 - LPO, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## eljr

---------------------------------------


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa plays Philip Glass

Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

Release Date: 9th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4788079
Label: Decca
Length: 2 hours 30 minutes


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 6*
Vernon Handley, London Philharmonic

The breadth, diversity, and freshness of RVW's symphony cycle never fails to astonish me. For my money, Handley gets the music just right with explosive power and lyricism in perfect balance, blowing the stereotype of "dull English politeness" out of the water, though I also love the recordings by Previn and Haitink.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Allegro Con Brio said:


> The breadth, diversity, and freshness of RVW's symphony cycle never fails to astonish me. For my money, *Handley* gets the music just right with explosive power and lyricism in perfect balance, blowing the stereotype of "dull English politeness" out of the water, though I also love the recordings by *Previn* and* Haitink*.


Add Boult & Slatkin and you have the cycles on my shelves - so it goes without saying you have impeccable taste ACB.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160010


*Johannes Brahms*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Kristóf Baráti, violin
Klára Würtz, piano

2014


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner:* _Wesendonck Lieder_
-- Arias from Der fliegende Holländer, Rienzi & Die Feen
Birgit Nilsson; London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bkeske

Amadeus-Quartett : Beethoven String Quartets Op. 127‧130‧131‧132‧133‧135. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1963 German release.

Wonderful recordings in this set. I will have to consider the other sets in the series.

View attachment 160011


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Serenade for String Orchestra Op 20 & Cockaigne (In London Town) Op 40 - Hallé Orchestra, Mark Elder.*










ETA,
*Elgar, Sea Pictures - Felicity Palmer, LSO Richard Hickox.*


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven Symphonies
Wilhelm Furtwangler 
(CD, 5 Discs) Virtuoso

I've always wanted this set and finally found one at my local Goodwill for $2.99. It's been the soundtrack of the weekend, so far.....


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic!!!
Just buy it.


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Debussy - String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10 & Ravel - String Quartet In F. RCA Red Seal reissue, perhaps late 60's, originally 1960

View attachment 160015


----------



## SanAntone

*Maxwell Davies*: _Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ & _Eight Songs for a Mad King_

Mary Thomas (mezzo-soprano), Julius Eastman (baritone)

The Fires of London, Sir Peter Maxwell Davies


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
San Francisco SO
MTT*










Fabulous performance. It's too bad MTT didn't do a _Keeping Score_ on _Harmonielehre_. I think this is unequivocally a 20th Century masterpiece.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Adams
> Harmonielehre
> San Francisco SO
> MTT*
> 
> Fabulous performance. It's too bad MTT didn't do a _Keeping Score_ on _Harmonielehre_. I think this is unequivocally a 20th Century masterpiece.


I have a real problem pronouncing Harmonielehre.


----------



## Knorf

eljr said:


> I have a real problem pronouncing Harmonielehre.


Something close to harmonEE-lehr-uh.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
West Side Story
Alexandra Silber, Cheyenne Jackson et. al.
San Francisco SO
MTT*










I won't listen to this whole work tonight, but, man, this is a spirited performance. Right up there with the original Columbia release.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> I have a real problem pronouncing Harmonielehre.


Knorf got to you before I could, but it's not too difficult once you get the hang of saying it.


----------



## Knorf

*William Mathias*: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 38
Medea Quartet

This past week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Interesting piece, one totally new to me.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 12

Josquin Des Prez

Motets
-Ave Maria,virgo serena
-Stabat Mater dolorosa
-Alma Redemptoris Mater
-Benedicta es,caelorum regina
-Ave Criste,immolate
-Ave verum,corpus natum
-Plaxit autem David

Capella Antiqua Munchen
Konrad Ruhland/direction


----------



## 13hm13

Gouvy - Symphony No.4, Symphonie brève - Jacques Mercier


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> I have a real problem pronouncing Harmonielehre.


Pronouncing isn't the problem, but maybe the difficulty of the composition which based or depending to such theoretical procedure. Harmonielehre is something special (isn't the traditional Harmonik) and traditional with roots back to 1600 or something. (France) I don't write more because my knowledge doesn't allow further details...


----------



## Merl

Finally finished my blog on the Elgar string quartet (which has taken longer than expected). Some lovely recordings. This one came out highly (no spoilers).


----------



## Malx

Something a bit different from last nights listening.

*Gerhard, Symphony No 4 'New York' - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's second Gluck opera was *Iphigénie en Tauride* which, like *Alceste* is sung in Italian. She is in superb voice and yet again proves herself to be a superb Gluck soprano. Unfortunately she more or less has to go it alone in this recording. The sound is quite a bit better than the *Alceste* but none of the other singers is in her class and Sanzogno is no Giulini in the pit.

Still Callas is magnificent and it is good to have these two examples of her singing Gluck. Lionel Dunlop, writing in _Opera_ magazine at the time of the production, talks of her ability to "invest with so many overtones of meaning a singe exclamation, as, for example, in Ifigenia's recognition of Oreste, where joy at reunion, sad regret for past separation, horror at his impending sacrifice, and an overwejlming love were all intermingled in the single word _fratello_." It is for such moments that Callas remains unique.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata in F for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 *** (????):
Sonata in E-minor for violin and basso continuo BWV1023 (poss. bet. 1714 and 1717):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










_Brandenburg Concerto no.5_ in D BWV1050 (by 1721):
_Brandenburg Concerto no.6_ in B-flat BWV1051 (by 1721):
Harpsichord concerto no.5 in F-minor BWV1056 (c. 1738):
Harpsichord concerto no.6 in F BWV1057 - transcription of _Brandenburg Concerto no.4_ in G BWV1049 (orig. bef. 1720 - arr. c. 1738):










Suite no.1 in G for solo cello BWV1007 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.2 in D-minor for solo cello BWV1008 (prob. bet. 1717-23):


----------



## eljr

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 (1-6)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Bernhard Forck

Release Date: 26th Jul 2019
Catalogue No: PTC5186737
Label: Pentatone
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
26th July 2019


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Taking a break from Wagner, but not from opera


----------



## Gothos

Another of my $1 (Cdn)CD's.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD 2

Virginaal Ruckers
Pieter Dirksen
Bob van Asperen

Klavecimbel Ruckers
Bob van Asperen
Pieter-Jan Belder









Bob van Asperen


----------



## Vasks

*Schneider - Overture on the Dessauer March (Frank/cpo)
Farrenc - Piano Trio #1 (Neave Trio/Chandos)
J. Strauss, Jr - Cinderella Quadrille (Walter/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday -

*Glass
Cello Concerto No. 1
Ruth Sutter, cello
Orchestra of the Americas
Dante Anzolini*


----------



## Chilham

There past couple of days have not been conducive to listening, although I managed to squeeze in a little Scriabin and Debussy.

For today, I'm leaving Debussy behind:










Debussy: Violin Sonata in G Minor

Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov










Debussy: Children's Corner

Stephen Hough

Taking in a work on the anniversary of it's premiere:










Berio: Sinfonia

Peter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices

And starting to a week of Ravel and the Second Vienese School with a few versions of Ma Mère l'Oye:










Arthur Jussen, Lucas Jussen










Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge

Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160020


*Serge Rachmaninoff*

Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, op. 28
Preludes Nos. 4, 5, and 6, op. 23
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, op. 36

Xiayin Wang, piano

2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B major, Op. 100
Stephen Coombs, piano
Scottish BBC SO
Brabbins*


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Taking a break from Wagner, but not from opera


Richard Strauss is in my 'Top 5' favorite composers, but I've always felt a bit of ambivalence towards _Die Frau ohne Schatten_. I think it contains some beautiful sections, but it doesn't quite measure up to _Der Rosenkavalier_ or _Salome_ for me. It's also a bit of a slog to get through.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Richard Strauss is in my 'Top 5' favorite composers, but I've always felt a bit of ambivalence towards _Die Frau ohne Schatten_. I think it contains some beautiful sections, but it doesn't quite measure up to _Der Rosenkavalier_ or _Salome_ for me. It's also a bit of a slog to get through.


It was my first time listening to Die FROSCH. Of his operas I only know Salome, Elektra and Der Rosenkavalier, my favourite being Salome. I really enjoyed FROSCH, it's no Salome as you say, but I think it's better than the other 2, though I'm not particularly fond of Der Rosenkavalier. My only problem in this first encounter is the finale, too much of a fairy tale in the end, but the music is really beautiful throughout I think. But I'll have to revisit it and see if it still holds up after this first very good impression.


----------



## Guest

Revisiting, Chamber Symphonies 1, 2, 3, Krimer, East-West Chamber Orchestra


















Number 1 I thoroughly enjoyed. Number 3, same problem as first listen. First and second movements are very good, after that the soft music is played in such a hushed manner that I don't feel I can hear the melodies and harmonies. This also applies to much of the music in No 2.

I have the Claves recording of 1, 2, 4, which I find excellent. Maybe I'll spring for the Kremer recording of all four.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonatas BWV 1014-1016 & 1019


----------



## Faramundo

Soothing and Serene..


----------



## Malx

I have been playing a bit more vocal music than is usual of late, in keeping with that recent leaning this afternoons choice was:

*Grieg, Lieder - Anne Sofie von Otter & Bengt Forsberg.*


----------



## vincula

*Sofia Gubaidulina*, _Two Paths (A Dedication to Mary and Martha) : Concerto for Two Violas and Orchestra_, NYPhil/Kurt Masur






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

*One Century of Music 1918-2018*
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Armin Jordan and more










Interesting concept, and selection of works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Polenc, piano music
*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Eighteenth Sunday after Trinity
_Herr Christ, der ein'ge Gottessohn_, BWV 96
_Gott soll allein mein Herzen haben_, BWV 169
_Die Friedefürst, Herr Jesu Christ_, BWV 116
Chorale: "Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit," BWV 668
Katharine Fuge, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz, Gotthold Schwarz
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Itullian

A break from Wagner with some Etudes


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Symphonies, Concertos & Sonatas

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365

Work length24:26

Yoko Kaneko, Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Work length14:03

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in E flat major, op.74
String Quartet in F minor, op.95*









*The Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part four scattered throughout this evening.

Sonata no.1 in B-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1014 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.2 in A for violin and harpsichord BWV1015 (prob. bet. 1717-23):










_Orchestral Suite no.1_ in G BWV1066 (c. 1725):
Violin concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041 (by 1730):
Violin concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (prob. bef. 1720):
Harpsichord concerto no.7 in G-minor BWV1058 (c. 1738):










Sonata no.3 in C for solo violin BWV1005 (c. 1720):
Partita no.3 in E for solo violin BWV1006 (c. 1720):


----------



## Knorf

*Luciano Berio*: _Ekphrasis [Continuo II]_ for orchestra, _Coro_* for 40 voices and orchestra
*Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Luciano Berio, *Lucas Vis

_Ekphrasis_ is a gorgeous, straightforward piece in its effect and immediate appeal.

_Coro_ is also gorgeous, but its ambition and complexity of scale mean that while I enjoy listening to it very much, in all honesty I'm still wrapping my head around it.


----------



## eljr

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Work length30:49

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Andrew Manze
Recorded: January 2016
Recording Venue: Großer Sendesaal des NDR Landesfunkhaus Hannover, Germany


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Musica Nova: the harmony of nations

Philippe Pierlot, Sergi Casademunt, Lorenz Duftschmid (violes de gambe), Xavier Puertas (violone), Xavier Díaz-Latorre, Enrike Solinis (théobe & guitare), Pedro Estevan (percussion)

HESPERION XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 20th Mar 2018
Catalogue No: AVSA9926
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## vsl

This album is worth listening to: https://www.deezer.com/en/album/389950


----------



## Tempesta

Berlioz / Levine / von Otter


----------



## 13hm13

Forgotten Treasures Vol.8 - Neukomm - Piano Concerto, Orchestral Fantasia, Cantata

Neukomm PC

(ugly cover art, but great music inside -- don't judge Ars by their covers


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160041


*Gioachino Rossini*

Il Barbiere di Siviglia

Orchestre e coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna
Giuseppe Patanè

1989, reissued 2012


----------



## haziz




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## vsl

_Songs From A Tomb - Fragments of nostalgia_


----------



## 13hm13

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Alessandro Marangoni


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
LSO
Barbirolli*










Can anything else possibly be said about this masterful performance that hasn't been said already? Beyond this planet.


----------



## Gothos

Lyell Cresswell
-To aspro pano sto aspro

Martin Dalby
-Nec tamen consumebatur

Ronald Stevenson
-12 Part Motet "In memoriam Robert Carver"

William Sweeney
-salm an fhearrain

Alan Tavener/Director
Thomas Laing-Reilly/Organ


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Finishing up my mini Gluckathon with his most regularly performed opera, *Orfeo ed Euridice*. So which edition of the score is this? Well, it appears to be a hybrid, Leppard stating in the booklet that "Broadly I chose whatever option was better."

This was Janet Baker's last ever operatic role and this recording was made around the time she was doing her final performances at Glyndebourne with exactly the same cast of singers. There is a video of one of the performances too, though this was recorded in Brent Town Hall. Elizabeth Gale is a sprightly Amore, but Eilsabeth Speiser fails to make much of an impression as Eurydice. The Glyndebourne Chorus is, as always, superb, but the main reason to hear this set is for the brilliant performance of the title role by Dame Janet. Technically it holds no terrors for her (she dispatches the treachorus _Addio, o miei sospiri_ with consummate ease), but it is the intensity of her singing and the emotional commitment that impress most. A great performane.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Red Terror said:


>


I was first aware of this fabulous performance when someone posted a youtube clip of Jessey Norman doing the _Libera me_. That clip was deleted but the whole performance eventually surfaced on youtube. Is the above on CD or just a download?

Edited to add I've just found it and ordered it.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Elgar
> Sea Pictures, Op. 37
> Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
> LSO
> Barbirolli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anything else possibly be said about this masterful performance that hasn't been said already? Beyond this planet.


This is one of these recordings that I never felt..... the need of another one.The timbre of her voice alone ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part five for either side of an hour's walk.

Sonata no.3 in E for violin and harpsichord BWV1016 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.4 in C-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1017 (prob. bet. 1717-23):










_Orchestral Suite no.2_ in B-minor BWV1067 (c. 1738):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.1 C-minor in BWV1060 (c. 1736):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1061 (c. 1733):
Concerto for two violins in D-minor BWV1043 (bet. c. 1718-20):










Suite no.3 in C for solo cello BWV1009 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.4 in E-flat for solo cello BWV1010 (prob. bet. 1717-23):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A complete contrast to the Gluck I was listening to earlier.

Golijov's music is not easy to categorise, but his opera *Ainadamar* is hugely enjoyabe. The booklet states that he would actively seek out classical performers "who are willing to roughen up their conservatory-trained techniques". Dawn Upshaw has always seemed to me to be one of the few classical singers who can adapt her technique to more popular fare and she is as superb here as she is in, say, Handel's *Theodora*.

Highly recommended to anyone who likes exploriing off the beaten track.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This is a truly excellent "Wozzeck" from Naxos. Hans Graf conducts the Houston Symphony Orchestra beautifully, revealing details in the score I hadn't previously noticed. The two leads, Roman Trekel (Wozzeck) and Anne Schwanewilms (Marie), are outstanding.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richafort*

Requiem and Motets

The first time I heard Richafort's requien ( more than 20 years ago) was during a radio broadcast as part of "Musica Sacra" in Maastricht.
It was then sung by the Tallis Scholars but as far as I know they never released it on CD.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 6
-Six Easy Piano Sonatas Wq53
-Collection of Menuets,Polonaises etc.(1)Wq116

Ana-Marija Markovina/piano


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Wagner Fest, pt. VI of VI


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160052


*Edward Elgar*

Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Serenade for Strings, op. 20

James Ehnes, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis, conductor

2007


----------



## eljr

Again:










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Work length14:03

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov


----------



## Vasks

_Always interesting to hear the complete version and compare it to the Suite which is fully ingrained in my head_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Chamber Music*


----------



## starthrower

Op.95 "Serioso" in f minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 40
Mauro Tortorelli - violin, Angela Meluso - piano*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160060


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G major, BWV 1027
Sonata No. 2 in D major, BWV 1028
Sonata No. 3 in G minor, BWV 1029

Hille Perl, viola da gamba
Michael Behringer, harpsichord

2020


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: String Sextet No. 2

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz, Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme, Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen










Ravel: Boléro

Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic










Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit

Alice Sara Ott










Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht

Isabelle Faust, Anne Katharina Schreiber, Antoine Tamestit, Danusha Waskiewicz, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Christian Poltera










Berg: Violin Concerto

Claudio Abbado, Isabelle Faust, Orchestra Mozart


----------



## eljr

Bach - Magnificat BWV243

Carlos Mena, Maria Keohane, Anna Zander, Hans-Jörg Mammel & Stephan MacLeod

Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot

Release Date: 11th Jan 2010
Catalogue No: MIR102
Label: Mirare
Length: 64 minutes
First Choice
Building a Library
February 2015
First Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2010
Editor's Choice
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Choir Concerto":


----------



## Coach G

During the week I've been listening to Leonard Bernstein; _The Royal Edition_:

1. *Janacek*: _Glagolitic Mass_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Helga Pilarczyk, soprano; Janis Martin, alto; Nicolai Gedda, tenor; George Gaybes, bass; Bruce Prince-Joseph, organ; and the Westminster Choir); *Poulenc*: _Gloria_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Judith Blegen; and the Westminster Choir) Rec 1963 and 1976, New York
2. *Prokofiev*: _Symphony #1 "Classical Symphony"_ & _Symphony #5_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Rec 1968 and 1966, New York
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_ and _Symphony #9_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Rec 1959, live in Boston; 1965, New York
4. *Hindemith*: _Symphony in E-flat_; _Symphonic Metamorphoses on a Theme by Carl Maria von Weber_; _Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Rec 1967, 1968 and 1961, New York
5. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (Leonard Bernsten/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Andre Watts, piano); _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) Rec 1968 and 1971, New York

Columbia/Sony



































During the 1950s, 60s and 70s; Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra recorded pretty much the entire basic classical music repertoire for Columbia Records and shined practically across the board. Bernstein gives each recording a full burst of energy and enthusiasm; and maybe because of Bernstein's jazz and Broadway sensibilities, he also gives the New York Philharmonic a certain sense of "swing". Later, during the 1980s, Bernstein would record the entire basic repertoire once more for DG and with several different orchestras; and this second time around, Bernstein is much more contemplative and measured; slowing things down so as to savor every morsel of musical goodness.

But here we have the younger Bernstein; the Columbia Bernstein; the New York Bernstein; the Broadway Bernstein; the dancing Bernstein that swings.

We start with Jancek's _Glagolitic Mass_ and what Bernstein lacks in sad, Slavic, soulfulness; he makes up for with his explosive delivery. Next up, is Poulenc's wonderful, _Gloria_; as reverent as it is cute and clever. This is followed by the twin towers of Soviet-era, Early Modern, Russian music: Prokofiev and Shostakovich; and Bernstein brings both to the fore in the full grand fashion. Hindemith comes next, with three orchestral pieces that are very listenable compared to the composer's zillions of very academic and stubbornly un-melodic (though not atonal) chamber works for every possible combination of instruments (While Hindemith's chamber music is challenging, it has it's rewards given an even chance). We end with Brahms; the _Piano Concerto #2_ where Bernstein joins forces with Andre Watts, and then the _Haydn Variations_; and while Bernstein and Watts capture the humanity and the Romantic element beneath Brahms' many layers of thick German craftsmanship.


----------



## Marinera

* Carlos V. Mille Regretz* - La Cancion del Emperador

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hesperion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

CD 1


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carl Schuricht


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Popov
Symphony No. 2, Op. 39 "Motherland"
USSR Radio & TV SO
Gennady Provatorov*


----------



## Marinera

*Los Pájaros Perdidos* - The South American Project

Christina Pluhar, L' Arpeggiata, Philippe Jaroussky, Lucilla Galeazzi









starting from Pájarillo Verde


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Schnittke: Choir Concerto

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Kaspars Putnins

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2521
Label: BIS
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Kaspars Putnins leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in Alfred Schnittke's "Choir Concerto":


didn't take me long to follow suit. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

CD 2


----------



## Red Terror

Stravinsky draws the accolades but Schoenberg's music is a thing of beauty.


----------



## pmsummer

AND THE SUN DARKENED
_Music for Passiontide_
*Loyset Compère - Josquin Desprez - Andrew Smith - Adrian Willaert - Cyrillus Kreek - Pierre de la Rue*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part six scattered throughout the rest of today.

Sonata in B-minor for flute and harpsichord BWV1030 (prob. 1736-37):
Sonata in E-flat for flute and harpsichord BWV1031 (poss. bet. 1730-34):










_Orchestral Suite no.3_ in D BWV1068 (c. 1730):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.3 in C-minor BWV1062 - transcription of the concerto for two violins in D-minor BWV1043 (orig. by c. 1721 - arr. c. 1736):
Concerto for three harpsichords no.1 in D-minor BWV1063 (c. 1730):
Concerto for three harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1064 (c. 1730):
Concerto for flute, violin and harpsichord in A-minor BWV1044 (bet. c. 1738-40):










Sonata no.5 in F-minor for violin and harpsichord BWV1018 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.6 in G for violin and harpsichord BWV1019 (prob. bet. 1717-23):


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in music from the Baltic states:


----------



## eljr

American Classics

Adolph, Henry, Philharmonia Slavonica, Dieter Goldmann, Moscow State Symphony Orchestra, Veronika Dudarova, Litauische Philharmonie, Juozas Domarkas, Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Soloists of Moscow State Symphony, Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra, Chen Zuohuang, Philipp Glass...

Release Date: 1st Jul 2009
Catalogue No: 19667
Label: Denon
Length: 90 minutes


----------



## Red Terror

[CD 01] Henry Purcell - [2007] Twelve Sonatas of three parts (1683) (Amphion, Belder)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Francescatti playing the solo, from a live recording in 1958. I guess this is a great recording, maybe not; I can't get past the distracting vibrato: too fast, kind of wobbly. It's just a personality quirk with me.


----------



## eljr

Rudolf Wagner-Régeny: Genesis, Mythological Figures, Orchestral Music with Piano

Rundfunkchor-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin, Johannes Kalitzke

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: C5413
Label: Capriccio
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## Musicaterina

Carl Maria von Weber: Grand Potpourri for cello and orchestra, Op.20, J.64

played by Thomas Blees (violoncello) and the Berlin Symphony Orchestra conducted by Carl-August Bünte


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2*
_DWR SO - Eivind Aadland_


----------



## eljr

Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto, Double Concerto, Requiem & Ramifications

Ligeti : Project Vol.4

György Ligeti, Ligeti Project, Sybille Mahni (natural horn), Thomas Bernstein (natural horn), Simon Breyer (natural horn), Marie Luise Neunecker (horn), Ozan Çazar (natural horn), Jacques Zoon (flute), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Terry Edwards (chorus), Margriet van Reisen (mezzo-soprano vocals), Caroline...

Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8573882636
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 65 minutes

Requiem


----------



## eljr

Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto

Irmina Trynkos (violin)

Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

There are moments when the ghosts of Prokofiev (the Second Concerto, especially), Khachaturian and Walton pass fleetingly over the music's swirling, colourful textures, yet the overriding sensation... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2017, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 1st Sep 2017
Catalogue No: CHSA5209
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
December 2017
Concerto Choice

Borenstein: The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe

Work length19:54

Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 11-12 December 2016
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## 13hm13

The Complete Masterworks Recordings, Vol. 4: The Legendary 1968 TV Concert


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Today's Listening:

*Gabriel Faure: Piano Quintets Nos.1 & 2*
Jean-Philippe Collard & Quatuor Parrenin

*Frederic Delius: Florida Suite *
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Sinfonia

*Jules Massenet: Thais & Le Cid Ballet Music*
Patrick Gallois & Barcelona Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror

Fascinating work by Díaz-Jerez, whose music may be loosely described as "spectralist".

Here's his youtube channel-the first for classical music exclusively in VR.

https://www.youtube.com/c/VirtualRealityPiano


----------



## Eramire156

*Quartetto Serioso*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F minor, op.95









Amadeus Quartet *

Recorded 20.11.1951









*Loewenguth Quartet*

Recorded 1961


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner*: _Ring of the Nibelungen _
Knappertsbusch








]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8, Wagner, Siegfried Idyl*

It's hard to believe these are from 1935-36. These two recordings are in surprisingly good sound.


----------



## eljr

Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

Release Date: 27th May 2016
Catalogue No: 6220645
Label: Dacapo
Length: 54 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
July 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

Nørgård: Symphony No. 6 'At the End of the Day'

Work length31:15

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds
Recorded: 25-28 May 2015
Recording Venue: Oslo Konserthus, Norway


----------



## eljr

Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Michael Gordon (tape)

Kronos Quartet, Young People's Chorus of New York City

Release Date: 1st Jun 2018
Catalogue No: CA21140
Label: Cantaloupe
Length: 59 minutes

Gordon, M: Clouded Yellow

Work length10:22

Kronos Quartet
Recorded: 27-29 August 2012
Recording Venue: Studio Trilogy, San Francisco, United States

and

Gordon, M: Exalted

Work length9:03

Young People's Chorus of New York City, Kronos Quartet
Recorded: 27-29 August 2012
Recording Venue: Studio Trilogy, San Francisco, United States


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer: New Seasons

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Kremerata Baltica

Release Date: 11th May 2015
Catalogue No: 4794817
Label: DG
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015

Kancheli: Ex contrario

Work length29:58

Gidon Kremer (violin), Kremerata Baltica (chamber orchestra), Andrei Pushkarev (keyboards), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello)
Recorded: 2013-02-28
Recording Venue: Lithuanian National Radio Recording Studio, Vilnius


----------



## Joe B

CD 1 of 4:


----------



## Itullian

Brahms symphony #1


----------



## Itullian

#5
Fantastic sound.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4*
_Wilhelm Backhaus, piano - Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Quartetto Italiano

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. For me, this is among the most arresting of Ludwig van's string quartets, which is saying something.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Joe B

Just finishing this up:


----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Sibelius - Zwei Stücke Op. 77 / Serenaden Op. 69 / Sechs Humoresken Op.87 & Op. 89. Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin with Ralph Holmes, violin. Schwann Musica Mundi 1981 German release

View attachment 160079


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70
WDR Sinfonieorchester, Rudolf Barshai


----------



## Joe B

Kaspar Putnins leading the Latvian Radio Choir in Eriks Esenvald's "Senset: St. Louis" and Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in Eriks Esenvald's "Night Prayer":


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Bruch - Concerto No. 1 In G Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 26 & Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Op. 21. Los Angeles Philharmonic with Pinchas Zukerman violin. Columbia Masterworks reissue , originally 1978.

View attachment 160081


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Monteux conducts Debussy - Images For Orchestra & Le Martyre De Saint Sébastien, Symphonic Fragments From The Music To Gabriele D´Annunzio´s Mystery Play. The London Symphony Orchestra. Philips 1963, Italian release

View attachment 160085


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
City Noir
Berliner Philharmoniker
Dudamel*










I didn't like this work when I first heard it years ago, but now I've come around to it. It's basically a melting pot of Ellington, Gershwin and Jerry Goldsmith's _Chinatown_ soundtrack stirred by Adams' own unmistakable compositional spoon.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## morsing




----------



## Tsaraslondon

1959/1960 recordings but excellent Mercury Living Presence sound.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds
> 
> Release Date: 27th May 2016
> Catalogue No: 6220645
> Label: Dacapo
> Length: 54 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> July 2016
> Editor's Choice
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2016
> 
> Nørgård: Symphony No. 6 'At the End of the Day'
> 
> Work length31:15
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> John Storgårds
> Recorded: 25-28 May 2015
> Recording Venue: Oslo Konserthus, Norway


Nice to see Nørgård's Symphonies getting a mention.


----------



## Malx

A recent arrival;
*Haydn, String Quartets Op 76 Nos 2 'Fifths', 3 'Emperor' & 4 'Sunrise' - Pražák Quartet.*

First impressions are highly favourable.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A pleasant Fall evening listening to this at work :


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part seven either side of the grocery run.

Suite no.5 in C-minor for solo cello BWV1011 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.6 in D for solo cello BWV1012 (prob. bet. 1717-23):










_Orchestral Suite no.4_ in D BWV1069 (by c. 1737):
Concerto for four harpsichords in A-minor BWV BWV1065 (c. 1730):
Oboe concerto in F - transcription by Hermann Töttcher and Gottfried Müller of harpsichord concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1955):
Oboe concerto in D-minor - arrangement by Arnold Mehl of the abandoned harpsichord concerto (no.8) BWV1059, using sinfonias from the cantatas _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_ BWV35 and _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe_ BWV156 (arr. 1983):
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A - transcription by Wilfried Fischer of harpsichord concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (orig. c. 1738 - arr. 1970):










Sonata in A for flute and harpsichord BWV1032 (poss. 1736):










Sonata in C for flute and basso continuo BWV1033 *** (????)

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)










P.S. No sign of Rogerx for the last few days - I hope nothing is amiss...


----------



## Bourdon

*Muffat*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A recent arrival;
> *Haydn, String Quartets Op 76 Nos 2 'Fifths', 3 'Emperor' & 4 'Sunrise' - Pražák Quartet.*
> 
> First impressions are high favourable.


Emperor Fifths & Sunrise is always a pleasing set, especially when we'll performed. I don't know the Prazak, but I trust your judgement and will seek this recording out the next time this set is on my playlist


----------



## eljr

again:










Rudolf Wagner-Régeny: Genesis, Mythological Figures, Orchestral Music with Piano

Rundfunkchor-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin, Johannes Kalitzke

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: C5413
Label: Capriccio
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Vasks

*Boieldieu - Overture to "The Calife of Baghdad" (Halasz/Naxos)
Offenbach - Les oiseaux dans la charmille from "Tales of Hoffmann" (Dessay/EMI)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #3 (Roge/London)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Wassermusik


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings of this weeks string quartet choice.
*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 95 in F minor - Suske Quartet follwed by the Alban Berg Quartet.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160096


*Frédéric Chopin*

Waltzes

Stephen Hough, piano

2011


----------



## pmsummer

A SONG OF FAREWELL
_Music of Mourning & Consolation_
*Orlando Gibbons - William Walton - Robert White - James MacMillan - John Sheppard - 
Jonathan Dove - Thomas Morley - Edward Elgar - Herbert Howells - Hubert Parry*
Gabrieli Consort
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Gabrieli - Winged Lion_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
The Nash Ensemble*


----------



## Malx

*Handel, Music for the Royal Fireworks + Concerto a due cori Nos 2 & 3 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.*

I had intended listening solely to the Fireworks Music but I was enjoying the music so much I just let the disc play on.


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 31 "Paris"

played by the Southwest German Chamber Orchestra conducted by Douglas Bostock


----------



## pmsummer

LE MASQUE DE FER ✝1703
_The Iron Mask_
*Marin Marais - Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe - Jacques Champion de Chambonnières - Monsieur Toinon*
Ensemble La Ninfea
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Tempesta

Barenboim Plays & Conducts Liszt


----------



## eljr

Purcell: Sacred Music

Baroque Brass of London & Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown

Release Date: 24th Aug 2009
Catalogue No: 93981
Label: Brilliant Classics
Series: Musica Sacra
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Berg*: _Complete Songs_

Mauro Borgioni (baritone), Elisabetta Lombardi (mezzo-soprano), Mark Milhofer (tenor), Myung Jea Kho (soprano), Stefanie Köhler (speaker)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes et Chloe Suite No. 2*

Beautiful playing, conducting, and recording.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphony No 51 in B flat major - Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil.*


----------



## eljr

The John Adams Edition, Vol. 2: Lollapalooza, Scheherazade.2 & The Wound-Dresser

Leila Josefowicz (soloist), Georg Nigl (soloist)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert, John Adams, Kirill Petrenko

Release Date: 10th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: 1509971340606
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.29


----------



## Malx

Another of those discs often bypassed went perusing the shelves - but not today.

*Martin, Ballades - Adrian Bending (timpani), Celia Chambers (flute), Ian Bousfield (trombone), Keith Millar (percussion), Martin Robertson (saxophone), Peter Dixon (cello), Philip Dukes (viola), Rachel Gledhill (percussion), Rachel Masters (harp), Roderick Elms (piano/harpsichord), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Matthias Bamert.*

These pieces are in some ways like mini concertos but without the solo work highlighted to the same degree - I find them to be fascinating works.


----------



## eljr

Reger - Chamber Music

Ensemble Villa Musica

Release Date: 20th Apr 2009
Catalogue No: MDG3041557
Label: MDG
Series: Gold


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: The 11th

From this superb set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Anthèmes 2_
Hae-Sun Kang, violin
Andrew Gerzso, electronics

Such an extraordinary piece this, in color, expression, and effect. Simply wonderful!










Followed by:

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor Op. 95 "Serioso"
Tokyo String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Doing a little comparative listening. This one might be my favorite among those I know. It's highly impassioned yet exquisitely polished. For my money, the Tokyo String Quartet's second Beethoven cycle is rather underrated.


----------



## Itullian

Some of the Hogwood ones.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part eight for the rest of this evening.

Sonata in G for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1027 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in D for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1028 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in G-minor for viola da gamba and harpsichord BWV1029 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):










_Das Musikalische Opfer_ for unspecified keyboard with occasional flute, violin and basso continuo BWV1079, arr. for chamber ensemble by Sir Neville Marriner (1747):


----------



## Flamme

Nicholas Shaw reads from poems and letters written by John Keats, who died from tuberculosis aged 25 on February 23rd 1821. His death came four years and nine months after his poems had first been published. Born in London in 1795 he trained as a doctor at Guy's Hospital before devoting his life to his poetry. He wrote his famous odes, sonnets, epic poetry and romances along with around three hundred letters to friends and family including his great love, Fanny Brawne. In 1820, like his younger brother and his mother, he fell ill with tuberculosis. He sailed to Italy in the hope of recovery but died in Rome in February 1821. Much of the writing on Keats, particularly in the early biographies, focused on his early death and that of his mother and brother, seeing him as a victim. But it's also possible to feel astonishment at the life he lead and the work he left us, both in his poetry and the many hundreds of letters to friends and family where he wrote about his great excitement at the travels he took around Britain and his thoughts on poetry.

Some of Keats' earliest memories were from his early life in boarding school where he read his way through the school library and then lay at night listening to his headmaster playing Mozart, Handel and Arne on the piano. Mozart's Divertimento in D Major is heard along with Thomas Arne's Overture no 2 and the Air 'Water parted from the sea' from Arne's Artaxerxes, a piece quoted by Keats as he sailed in violent storms to Italy in the hope that life there would help him recover from his tuberculosis.

There is also work by composers inspired by Keats' verse - The Smiths' Cemetery Gates, Benjamin Britten's Serenade op 31 and Dorothy Howell's Lamia. And Death and the Maiden by Schubert who lived in Keats' time and, in some ways, a similar and tragic life. The academic Christopher Ricks compared the work of Keats to that of Bob Dylan's, arguing that both of them knew that 'the calling of a real artist is to keep truth and beauty moving onward; not a-standing still like a statue'. You'll hear Dylan's Love Minus Zero where he sings of love being a fundamental truth in life. In Rome Keats' friend Joseph Severn hired a piano and played the piano arrangements for Haydn's symphonies for him in his final days, here played by Ivan Ilic.

Words and Music ends with Keats' final letter to Fanny Brawne in which he fears that his illness has become a barrier between them and his great poem Bright Star, would I were steadfast as thou art, with Jacqueline du Pre playing the Adagio from J.S. Bach's Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C.

Producer: Fiona McLean

You can find information about events for the anniversary on the website https://keats-shelley.org/ks200
An episode of Free Thinking called eco-criticism explores contemporary takes on poetry about nature including works by Keats and Wordsworth 
The Radio 3 Essay broadcast a series called An Ode to John Keats hearing from the writers Sasha Dugdale, Sean O'Brien, Alice Oswald, Francis Leviston and Paul Batchelor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010fy6


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

An Elgar afternoon


----------



## vincula

What an huge violinist and musician he is. His rendition of Tchaikovsky's _Valse sentimentale_ simply brought me to tears.

2,21 minutes of pure beauty.






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rambler

*Dvorak: Rusalka* Fleming and Heppner with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras on Decca









This is the only Dvorak opera in my collection. It is, I suppose, rather what I would expect from Dvorak - a Fairy Tale allowing Dvorak to write a 'Czech' opera. There is no denying the orchestral brilliance, and general melodic interest here. My tastes in Czech opera are more fully met by Janacek's operas dating from a few years later. But this work is very enjoyable - especially as performed here.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160103


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, op. 37

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, pianist and director

2012, reissued 2019


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni

Rachel Podger (violin)

Brecon Baroque

Part of the freshness stems from the interaction between Podger and her one-to-a-part ensemble. She's first among equals and the dynamic couldn't be further removed from the usual notion of the... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 20th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: CCSSA40318
Label: Channel
Length: 75 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th April 2018
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2018
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2018
Concerto Choice
Recording of the Week
Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Concerto

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2018
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
June 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010h1v
Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Eriks

SCHÜTZ, SCHEIN
Larmes de Résurrection
La Tempête o.l.v. Simon-Pierre Bestion,

Wow!! Very stimulating.


----------



## SanAntone

*WAGNER*: _Die Walküre_
Met Opera on Demand












> The gorgeous and evocative Otto Schenk/Günther Schneider-Siemssen production continues with this second opera in Wagner's Ring cycle. Hildegard Behrens brings deep empathy to Brünnhilde, the favorite daughter of the god Wotan (James Morris) who nevertheless defies him. Morris's portrayal of Wotan is deservedly legendary, as is Christa Ludwig, as Fricka. Jessye Norman and Gary Lakes are Sieglinde and Siegmund, and Kurt Moll is the threatening Hunding. James Levine and the Met orchestra provide astonishing color and drama.


BRÜNNHILDE: Hildegard Behrens
SIEGLINDE: Jessye Norman
FRICKA: Christa Ludwig
SIEGMUND: Gary Lakes
WOTAN: James Morris
HUNDING: Kurt Moll

CONDUCTOR: James Levine

PERFORMANCE DATE: APR 8, 1989


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The 3 Orchesterstücke, the Piano Sonata, the 4 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, the String Quartet, the 4 Lieder, op. 2, and the 5 Altenberg Lieder from this collection


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Hovhaness
Concerto No. 10, Op. 143
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Tempesta

Donizetti: Fantasies for Oboe by Pollastri


----------



## 13hm13

Symp 2 ... on ...
Beethoven, Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden - IX Symphonies


----------



## Bkeske

New arrival today…

Szell conducts : Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 / Borodin - Polovetsian Dances From "Prince Igor" / Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 / Mussorgsky - Dawn On The Moskva River From "Khovantchina" (Prelude To Act 1). The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue/stereo 1970's. Originally 1958

View attachment 160106


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Roussel - Symphonie No. 1 & Symphonie No. 3. Orchestre National De France. Erato 1987 French release

View attachment 160107


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Of post-war performances, this is one of the most _French_. Admittedly Gedda and De Los Angeles are not but both are particularly suited to French opera and sing French very well. Christoff is another matter and whether you can put up with his execrable French for the sake of his magnificent voice and demonic characterisation is another matter. It does spoil it a bit for me but the rest is so good. I'll put up with it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various orchestral and chamber works part nine of nine for this morning.

Sonata in E-minor for flute and basso continuo BWV1034 (1724):
Sonata in E for flute and basso continuo BWV1035 (1741):










_Die Kunst der Fuge_ for unspecified keyboard BWV1080, arr. for chamber ensemble by Sir Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis (orig. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The best - and only? - recording of Tippett's _Vision of St Augustine_, with John Shirley-Quirk in the title role.









Why this splendid choral work hasn't been more widely performed/recorded baffles me. It's in the same ballpark as Walton's _Belshazzar's Feast_ and Britten's _Cantata Misericordium_, IMHO, and just as good.


----------



## eljr

Zal - The Music of Milosz Magin

Lucas Debargue (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Kremerata Baltica (chamber ensemble)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 19439870312
Label: Sony
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sergei_

*Prokofiev - Suite from "Love for 3 Oranges" (Jarvi/Chandos)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #3 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Prokofiev - Suite #1 from "Cinderella" (Kuchar/Naxos)*


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 3 & Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor

Xiayin Wang (piano)

Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: CHSA5216
Label: Chandos

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 75

Work length15:16

Xiayin Wang (piano)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Peter Oundjian
Recorded: 22 & 23 April 2018
Recording Venue: Royal Concert Hall, Glasgow, United Kingdom


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160115


*Frédéric Chopin*

Berceuse in D flat major, op. 57
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, op. 35
Two Nocturnes, op. 27
Barcarolle in F sharp major, op. 60
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, op. 58

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2009


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Wich to choose Quartetto Italiano,Julliard ,Takacs or other recordings I have,well it is again the Alban Berg Quartet .

String Quartets Op.18 1 & 2


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Preludes, Piano Sonata No. 2

Martha Argerich (piano)

Release Date: 5th Apr 2002
Catalogue No: 4636632
Label: DG
Series: Originals
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glass
Violin Concerto No. 2, "The American Four Seasons"
Robert McDuffie, violin
LPO
Alsop*










I'm going to be honest here and say that all of the Philip Glass I've heard so far hasn't done much for me. I liked his _Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3_ pretty well, but I think that overall his later work is dull. I'm going to keep trying and I don't regret buying recordings of his music, but so far there hasn't been any musical rewards.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Dances Allemandes - Menuets


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part one for late afternoon.

_Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied_ [_Sing Unto the Lord a New Song_] - motet for double four-part choir and continuo BWV225 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (c. 1727):
_Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf_ [_The Spirit Gives Aid to Our Weakness_] - motet for double mixed choir with string and woodwind accompaniment BWV226 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans_/Martin Luther] (c. 1729):
Jesu, meine Freude [Jesus, My Joy] - motet for five-piece choir and continuo BWV227 [Text: _Epistle to the Romans_/Johann Franck] (c. 1723):










_Missa brevis_ in F for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV233 (1738):










_Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit_ [_God's Time is the Very Best Time_] - funeral cantata for alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV106 [Texts: Martin Luther/Adam Reusner/biblical sources] (c. 1708):










_Oster-Oratorium_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV249 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. Picander] (1725, with numerous revisions up until 1749):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Chaconne Partita No.2
arr. Busoni

*Brahms*
Paganini Variations

*Schumann*

Album für die Jugend
Carnaval Op.9


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Philadelphia Orchestra
Jansons*


----------



## eljr

Ravel: Bolero, La Valse, Rapsodie espagnole, Alborada del gracioso & Pavane

Basque National Orchestra, Robert Trevino

Release Date: 2nd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: ODE 1385-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: Petrushka & The Firebird, Ravel: Miroirs & La Valse

Beatrice Rana (piano)

Release Date: 25th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 9029541109
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
November 2019
Nouveauté

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2019

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2019
Shortlisted - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2020
Shortlisted - Instrumental


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
*Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy*


----------



## Taplow

A rather "Tragic" listening program this evening …

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4 in C, D417*
Karl Böhm: Berlin Philharmonic
DG: 419 318-2 (1966)










*Mahler, Symphony No. 6 in A minor*
Rafael Kubelík: Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
DG: 00289 483 5094 (1969)










*Brahms, Overture Op. 81*
Bruno Walter: Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York
Sony: 19075923242-24 (1951)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Panufnik
Bassoon Concerto
Laurence Perkins, bassoon
City of Birmingham SO
William Goodchild*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Complete Cello Suites

played by Massimiliano Martinelli


----------



## Chilham

Celebrating it's win in ArtRock's game:










Rodigo: Concerto Aranjuez

Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Miloš Karadaglić, London Philharmonic Orchestra










Brahms: Cello Concerto No. 2

Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexandre Tharaud










Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Z.E.N. Trio










Ravel: Shéhérazade

Pierre Boulez, Anne Sofie von Otter, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Berliners
HvK*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Night Ride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Scottish National Orchestra
Gibson*










An outstanding performance. For the life of me, I don't know why Chandos doesn't remaster the Gibson set of symphonies and release it? It seems they've been rather negligent of their back catalog, which, for this listener, contains their best recordings.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Symphony in Three Movements, Four Études for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Absolutely superb! Heck148 started a thread about the Symphony in Three Movements, with praise for this recording (which I agreed with), and it made me want to hear it again.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491, etc.

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)

Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedossejew

Catalogue No: PH04009
Label: Profil Medien
Series: Buchbinder Mozart Concertos

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K503

Work length30:19

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)
Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartets Nos.15 & 16*
The Tokyo String Quartet

These performances are from the final disc of their second set of recordings, recorded in 2008 and 2007 respectively. It's a beautifully performed and recorded cycle, these two pieces included.


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Celebrating it's win in ArtRock's game:


Which one of his games was this one?


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Symphony of Psalms_, _Les Noces_, _Threni_
The Simon Joly Chorale, the Philharmonia, Robert Craft

In another thread, posters castigated Robert Craft for being "the worst thing that ever happened to Stravinsky's music" and "a low class musician."

If nothing else, Robert Craft's legacy of great Stravinsky recordings strongly repudiates both statements.


----------



## eljr

Bach - Magnificat BWV243

Carlos Mena, Maria Keohane, Anna Zander, Hans-Jörg Mammel & Stephan MacLeod

Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot

Pierlot's tempos are well-judged, and he rarely if ever pushes them beyond the possibilities of natural declamation. He is also susceptible to the infinite expressive nuances in the music.... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2010, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 11th Jan 2010
Catalogue No: MIR102
Label: Mirare

First Choice
Building a Library
February 2015
First Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2010
Editor's Choice
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording

Bach, J S: Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Work length26:22


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*: _Symphony of Psalms_, _Les Noces_, _Threni_
> The Simon Joly Chorale, the Philharmonia, Robert Craft
> 
> In another thread, posters castigated Robert Craft for being "the worst thing that ever happened to Stravinsky's music" and "a low class musician."
> 
> If nothing else, Robert Craft's legacy of great Stravinsky recordings strongly repudiates both statements.


We are indebted to Robert Craft not just for the art of Stravinsky, but also for his endeavours in the second Viennese school.


----------



## eljr

Heifetz on Television

Jascha Heifetz (violin), Brooks Smith (piano), Osian Ellis (harp), New Symphony Orchestra of London

Sir Malcolm Sargent

Release Date: 28th Oct 2011
Catalogue No: G0100026438686
Label: RCA

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne

Work length12:47
Jascha Heifetz (violin)


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> We are indebted to Robert Craft not just for the art of Stravinsky, but also for his endeavours in the second Viennese school.


Absolutely agreed!


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev & Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos

Beatrice Rana (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Release Date: 27th Nov 2015
Catalogue No: 2564600909
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 66 minutes
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
Disc of the month
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2015
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius & Sea Pictures* BBC Symphony Chorus & Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Andrew Davis on Chandos









A rather splendid sounding Chandos recording. One slight problem I have is that Sarah Connolly can not quite equal Janet Baker in this music.

I find the Dream very satisfying as a musical journey - whilst at the same time finding the text unsympathetic to me (too catholic by far - I am a very lapsed protestant - brought up in a evangelical household). But obviously it inspired an impressive musical response by Elgar - and that's the important thing here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part two for the rest of today. I feel mildly invigorated after an evening walk so no early night for me.

_Fürchte dich nicht_ [_Fear Thou Not_] - motet for double mixed choir (with optional continuo and strings) BWV228 [Text: Paul Gerhardt/_Book of Isaiah_] (c. 1726):
_Komm, Jesu, komm_ [_Come, Jesus, Come_] - motet for double mixed choir and continuo BWV229 [Text: Paul Thymich] (c. 1732):
_Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden_ [_Praise the Lord, All Ye Nations_] - motet for four-part choir and continuo BWV230 [Text: _Book of Psalms_] (????):










_Missa brevis_ in A for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV234 (1738 or 1739):










_Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl_ [_Let, Princess, Let Still One More Glance_] - funeral ode for soprano, alto, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra BWV198 [Text: Johann Christoph Gottsched] (1727):










_Magnificat_ in D for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV243 [Text: _Book of Luke_] (revised version from c. 1732-35):


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Lynn Harrell (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 31st Jul 2020
Catalogue No: 4839311
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

Red Terror, if you have any comments to share about that Hough/Lintu Beethoven cycle, I'd be keen to read them.


----------



## Eramire156

*Listening on the road,*

in DC this week on vacation, last night

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets op. 59 no's.1-3









Italiano Quartet *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shchedrin
Carmen-Suite
Russian National Orchestra
Pletnev*










Ridiculous, outrageous but so much fun!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wowie, I've heard the 1st 4 symphonies by Beethoven during the day and evening. Jordi Savall conducting <3 Think I'll go for no. 5 too. I think his interpretations are really cool


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor. Op. 35
Mikhail Rudy, piano
Ole Edvard Antonsen, trumpet
Berliners
Jansons*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Agon*

I don't click with a lot of what Stravinsky wrote, this being one of them. But I understand it is a great work, so I'm putting in the effort and hoping that whatever is holding me back gets resolved.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Dance Panels
Detroit SO
Slatkin*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Agon
LA Festival SO
Stravinsky*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Philadelphia Orchestra
Jansons*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Eramire156

*More Beethoven quartets on vacation*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.11 in F minor, op.95
String Quartet no.12 in E flat major, op.127*

















*Quartetto Italiano *


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: _The Isle of the Dead_, Op. 29
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Neo Romanza

One last work before retiring for the night:

*Koechlin
Vers la Voûte étoilée, Op. 129
Stuttgart RSO
Holliger*










Beautifully cosmic.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> One last work before retiring for the night:
> 
> *Koechlin
> Vers la Voûte étoilée, Op. 129
> Stuttgart RSO
> Holliger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully cosmic.


sleep tight .......


----------



## Red Terror

Until yesterday, I hadn't listened to Herr Beethoven in an exceedingly long time. This rather obscure set by the criminally underrated De Groote is one of my very favorite cycles of Beethoven's piano sonatas.

_Highly recommended_.


----------



## Bourdon

*Music for Ferdinand and Isabella of Spain*

In my opinion a classic...


----------



## BabyGiraffe




----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part three for late morning and early afternoon either side of an hour's walkies.

_Missa brevis_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV235 (1738 or 1739):










_Johannes-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV245 [Text: unknown] (1724, with numerous revisions up until 1749):


----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*


----------



## Bourdon

*Gregorian Chant*

This recording begins with the beautiful "Salve Festa Dies"


----------



## Merl

Still a classic Serioso.


----------



## Flamme

Canadian pianist Jan Lisiecki plays Grieg's Piano Concerto for conductor Rune Bergmann's inaugural concert with the Argovia Philharmonic. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Arthur Honegger (1892-1955)
Pastorale d'été
Argovia Philharmonic, Rune Bergmann (conductor)

12:39 AM
Einojuhani Rautavaara (1928-2016)
Cantus Arcticus, Concerto for Birds and Orchestra, Op 61
Argovia Philharmonic, Rune Bergmann (conductor)

12:58 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16
Jan Lisiecki (piano), Argovia Philharmonic, Rune Bergmann (conductor)

01:28 AM
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Arietta, no 1 from 'Lyric Pieces, Op 12'
Jan Lisiecki (piano)

01:30 AM
Othmar Schoeck (1886 - 1957)
Violin Concerto 'quasi una fantasia' in B flat major, Op 21
Bettina Boller (violin), Swiss Youth Symphony Orchestra, Andreas Delfs (conductor)

02:06 AM
Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
9 Songs: Ständchen, Op 17/2; Schlagende Herzen, Op 29/2; Muttertändelei, Op 43/2; Meinem Kinde, Op 37/3; Der Stern, Op 69/1; Die Nacht, Op10/3] Ich wollt ein Sträusslein binden, op. 68/2 Amor, op. 68/5 Wie sollten wir geheim sie halten, op. 19/4
Regula Muhlemann (soprano), Tatiana Korsunskaya (piano)

02:31 AM
Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
Job - a masque for dancing
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

03:19 AM
Ferenc Farkas (1905-2000)
5 Ancient Hungarian Dances for wind quintet
Tae-Won Kim (flute), Hyong-Sup Kim (oboe), Pil-Kwan Sung (oboe), Hyon-Kon Kim (clarinet), Sang-Won Yoon (bassoon)

03:29 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
12 Variations for piano in B flat major K.500
Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)

03:38 AM
Peter Benoit (1834-1901)
Panis Angelicus
Karen Lemaire (soprano), Flemish Radio Choir, Joris Verdin (harmonium), Vic Nees (conductor)

03:43 AM
Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713)
Sonata a quattro in G minor
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider (director)

03:50 AM
Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
Don Carlos Act III, Scene II: Rodrigo, Marquis of Posa's aria 'Per me giunto'
Gaetan Laperriere (baritone), Orchestre Symphonique de Trois Rivieres, Gilles Bellemare (conductor)

04:00 AM
Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924)
Concertino for clarinet and small orchestra in B flat major, Op 48 (BV 276)
Dancho Radevski (clarinet), Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Plamen Djurov (conductor)

04:12 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Preludes (Op.28 Nos. 6-10)
Krzysztof Jablonski (piano)

04:19 AM
Alexis Contant (1858-1918)
La Charmeuse for violin, cello and piano
Moshe Hammer (violin), Tsuyoshi Tsutsumi (cello), William Tritt (piano)

04:22 AM
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Overture to Speziale (H.28.3)
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros-Marba (conductor)

04:31 AM
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Gestillte Sehnsucht Op 91 no 1
Judita Leitaite (mezzo soprano), Arunas Statkus (viola), Andrius Vasiliauskas (piano)

04:37 AM
Kaspar Forster (1616-1673)
Sonata 'La Sidon'
Il Tempo Baroque Ensemble

04:44 AM
Hubert Parry (1848-1918)
Lord, let me know mine end (no 6 from Songs of farewell for mixed voices)
Gabrieli Consort, Paul McCreesh (director)

04:55 AM
Ester Magi (1922-2021)
Bucolic
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Arvo Volmer (conductor)

05:05 AM
Aaron Copland (1900-1990)
In the Beginning
Katarina Bohm (mezzo soprano), Swedish Radio Choir, Tonu Kaljuste (conductor)

05:23 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
4 Sea interludes Op 33a 
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

05:40 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Piano Sonata No 23 in F Minor, Op 57, 'Appassionata'
Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)

06:04 AM
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)
Concerto for flute and strings no 2 in B flat major, Wq.167
Robert Aitken (flute), CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

06:27 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904), Adolf Heyduk (lyricist)
No.4 Als die alte Mutter from Ciganske melodie [Gypsy melodies] (Op.55)
Victoria de los Angeles (soprano), Sinfonia of London, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010h2f


----------



## Taplow

A program of Czech music this morning … delivered in style by Rafael Kubelík, with various orchestras.

*Janáček: Sinfonietta*
Rafael Kubelik: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
DG: 00289 483 5086










*Dvořák: Serenade For Strings In E Major Op. 22*
Rafael Kubelik: English Chamber Orchestra
DG: 0082 483 5081










*Smetana: Má Vlast*
Rafael Kubelik: Boston Symphony Orchestra
DG: 00289 483 5114


----------



## Eramire156

_*Viteslav. Novak
String Quartet no.2 in D sharp major,op.35









Smetana Quartet *_


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Badinerie

Schubert. Many moons ago all I could afford was CFP lps. Im glad, because most of them I still play. Some Great music right there.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160138


*Frédéric Chopin*

Ballades Nos. 1-4
Scherzos Nos. 1-4

Stephen Hough, piano

2004


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Le Temple de la Gloire" (Roussey/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Loeillet - Trio Sonata, Op. 1, No. 3 (Epoca Barocca/cpo)
Dandrieu - Les Fifes & Fugue sur "Ave Maris Stella" (La Tour Baroque Duo/private label)
Lully - Ballet de "Xerses" (Mallon/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Music Makers
The Sanguine fan


----------



## Malx

Most of my recent listening has been of various recordings of Beethoven's 'Serioso' string quartet for the SQ thread.

This afternoon a couple of Mozart Concertos:
*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 4 K218 + the Adagio K261 & Rondo K269 - OAE, Monica Huggett violin/director.*

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 27 K595 - Kremerata Baltica, Evgeny Kissin piano/director.*


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, String Quartet No 2 - Modigliani Quartet.*


----------



## Itullian

Excellent new 2nd volume by the Dovers.


----------



## Red Terror

Third digital cycle by Brendel. Highly recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part four for tonight. Despite their 'brevis' designation each of the four truncated mass settings (BWV233-236) weigh in at around half an hour each, so, like the cantatas that they are largely derived from, they aren't exactly what you could call inconsequential. I'd say a work of 30 minutes duration is about ideal to act as a curtain-raiser for the 2 hour 45 minutes _Christmas Oratorio_ which follows here, even though there is no connective tissue between the two works in terms of liturgical subject matter.

_Missa brevis_ in G for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV236 (1738 or 1739):










_Weihnachtsoratorium_ - oratorio in six parts for soprano, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV248 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. Picander)] (1734-35):


----------



## eljr

Bach: 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme', BWV 140 & Magnificat BWV 243

Maria Stader (soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano), Hertha Töpper (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Peter Schreier (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter

Release Date: 5th Oct 1987
Catalogue No: 4194662
Label: DG
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

_Mass_
*Leonard Bernstein*










Just arrived, my copy of the 50th Anniversary re-issue.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra

Wendy Sutter (cello)

Orchestra of the Americas, Dante Anzolini

Release Date: 19th Sep 2011
Catalogue No: OMM0076
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## eljr

............................


----------



## eljr

The Funeral Album

Nathan Berg (bass vocals), Nathalie Stutzmann (contralto vocals), Christoph Prégardien (tenor vocals), Les Arts Florissants (chorus), Anna Maria Panzarella (soprano vocals), Keller Quartett (string quartet), Jacques Lancelot (clarinet), Sumi Jo (soprano vocals), Véronique Gens (soprano vocals)

Orchestre...

Release Date: 1st Nov 1993
Catalogue No: 2564679084
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Piece of the day:










Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

SQ of the week (four times so far):










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"

Takács Quartet

And getting to know a little of Webern:










Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra

Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic










Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra

Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra










Webern: String Quartet

Vespucci Quartet


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> And getting to know a little of Webern:


How did the acquaintance go?


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> How did the acquaintance go?


It's ongoing.

Enjoying the Passacaglia. Not what I was expecting.

Edit:

Enjoyed the Passacaglia, as I indicated. Loved the String Quartet. The Six Pieces is 13-minutes I'll not get back but I'll revisit.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Gothos

Disc 6
-In turbato mare irato RV627
-Non in pratis aut in hortis RV641
-Stabat Mater RV621
-O qui caeli terraeque serenitas RV631
-Deus tuorum militum RV612
-Confitebor tibi,Domine RV596


----------



## Gothos

Disc 6 & 7

Haydn
-The Seasons


----------



## jim prideaux

Started the day with Zehetmair/Winterhur recording of Brahms 1st....


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi
Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde,
Wien, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Fritz
Reiner, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Not feeling well so no work tonight. Enjoying these pieces in bed:

Quintet In E Flat Major, Op. 11, No. 4 - Johann Christian Bach 1965 (Turnabout)

Weber Clarinet Quintet In B Flat Major, Op. 34
David Gazer The Kohon String Quartet 1963 (Vox)

Apparently the Weber was reissued on CD in the 90s but looks like copies are scarce , or at least i cant find one.


----------



## Merl

Surprisingly well recorded for 1951. Nice reading too. It may not be a top Serioso but it's still a fine and interesting one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir_ [_Lord God, We All Praise You_] - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV130 [Text: Paul Eber/anon.] (1724 - rev. by 1735):










_Matthäus-Passion_ - oratorio in two parts for soprano(s), alto(s), tenor(s), bass(es), double mixed choir and orchestra BWV244 [Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici a.k.a. Picander] (1736 - rev. 1742 and 1743-46):


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Radu Lupu (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Guest

Janacek, String Quartet No 1, New Zealand Quartet.










This was an impulse purchase, made when I saw it for an attractive price as a lossless download, I think on eClassical.

The work is amazing, with lots of innovative use of the string quartet, producing remarkable sonorities without seeming overtly "experimental." I'm not sure anyone will list this as the best recording ever, but I enjoyed it and find it worth having just because this music admits such a wide latitude of interpretation.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum.










This recording certainly makes the best case for Gounod's opera. Indeed, whilst listening to this performance, I began to wonder if *Roméo et Juliette* might be Gounod's greatest opera rather than *Faust* which I listened to a couple of days ago.

I saw Alagna in his debut in this role at Covent Garden the year before this recording was made and he was quite superb. On that occasion his Juliette was the girlish Leontina Vaduva, but by the time of the recording (made in 1995, but not released until 1998) he and Gheorghiu had become an item and an obvious pairing. Alagna was always at his best when singing in his native tongue and his Roméo is impetuous, ardent and, most important of all, poetic, the quiet close to Act II being particularly magical. Gheorghiu is delightfully girlish in the opening scene, but has all the requisite power for her big Act IV aria, which often used to be cut. A superb supporting cast too, Simon Keenyside as Mercutio and José Van Dam as Frère Laurent being particularly noteworthy.

Plasson improves here on his earlier recording, which had the stylish, but perceptibly aging Alfredo Kraus as Roméo. Malfitano is very good as Juliette, but she doesn't have Gheorghiu's beauty of tone.

A really superb recording.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Nature: The Anthropocene

Renée Fleming (soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)

Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: En sourdine, Op. 58 No. 2 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Prison, Op. 83 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Les étoiles (No. 9 of Douze Rondels)
Liszt: S'il est un charmant gazon, S284
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Muhly: Endless Space
Puts: Evening
Shaw, C: Aurora Borealis


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony.

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: Orchestral Works

Yury Revich (violin), Magda Amara (piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Karl-Heinz Steffens

Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon Suite
Kabalevsky: Overture Pathetique, Op. 64
Kabalevsky: Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra on the theme of the
song "School Years", Op. 75
Kabalevsky: Spring - Symphonic poem, Op. 65
Kabalevsky: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 48


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin and his contempories*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_A Danish Duo_

*Niels Gade - Concert Overture: Hamlet (Schmidt/cpo)
Christian Horneman - Incidental Music for "Gurre" (Schonwandt/Chandos)*


----------



## Vasks

Dulova Harps On said:


> Weber Clarinet Quintet In B Flat Major, Op. 34
> David Gazer The Kohon String Quartet 1963 (Vox)
> 
> Apparently the Weber was reissued on CD in the 90s but looks like copies are scarce , or at least i cant find one.


I have that Turnabout LP but my label is different looking than this one posted


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 6 in E-Flat Minor, Op. 111
USSR State Radio & TV SO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonaras KK 428-448


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160159


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV 812-817
Six Little Preludes, BWV 924-928, 930
Six Little Preludes, BWV 933-938
Six Little Preludes, BWV 939-943, 999
Sonata in D minor, BWV 964
Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 894

Angela Hewitt, piano

1995


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri
> 
> Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi
> Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde,
> Wien, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Fritz
> Reiner, Zubin Mehta


Welcome back, Roger!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

My first time listening to the Goldberg Variations on harpsichord. Went with Ross due to reputation and his very good Scarlatti sonatas


----------



## eljr

Bach To The Future

Olivier Latry plays the Cavaillé-Coll organ of Notre-Dame de Paris

Olivier Latry (organ)

Bach played with no hang-ups, using the full resources of a magnificent organ… happily discarding any ideas of authenticity and completely shorn of that kind of hallowed reserve with which so... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2019 More…
Release Date: 22nd Mar 2019
Catalogue No: LDV69
Label: La Dolce Volta

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice

Bach, J S: Passacaglia & Fugue in C minor, BWV582

Work length14:44

Olivier Latry


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


> ...


I am not overly-fond of organ music, but this is delightful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 8*


----------



## eljr

The Polish Violin

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Petr Limonov (piano)

Pike's exceptional sensitivity to tonal inflection and temporal flexibility works wonders in Szymanowski's Mythes…She invests [the Karłowicz] with such open-air freshness and gentle affection... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2019, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 4th Jan 2019
Catalogue No: CHAN20082
Label: Chandos
Length: 75 minutes
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
February 2019
Chamber Choice


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Malx

Following on from yesterday afternoons listening more Mozart.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 20 K466 - Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate.*

*Mozart, Symphony No 40 K550 - Vienna PO, James Levine.*


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 & Helios Overture - Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

*Roslavets, In the hours of the New Moon - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Francis Lai


----------



## Gothos

This is somewhat off the beaten path for me.Yet it is suprisingly...well... _musical_ .I'm honestly enjoying this album.After reading some of the discussion on this composer I didn't honestly know what to expect.Which is I why  prefer to listen for myself.
I took a chance on a DG 3cd set which also included albums by Webern and Berg by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> This is somewhat off the beaten path for me.Yet it is suprisingly...well... _musical_ .I'm honestly enjoying this album.After reading some of the discussion on this composer I didn't honestly know what to expect.Which is I why prefer to listen for myself.
> I took a chance on a DG 3cd set which also included albums by Webern and Berg by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


That's a great place for an introduction to the 2nd Viennese School.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various choral works part six of six for the rest of today. That will be all of my JSB done - and a most enjoyable twelve days it's been, too. 

_Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ_ [_Keep Jesus Christ in Mind_] - cantata for alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV67 [Text: _Book of Timothy_/Nikolaus Herman/Jakob Ebert/anon.] (1724):










_O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht_ [_O Jesus Christ, Light of My Life_] - funeral motet for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra BWV118/231 [Text: Martin Behm] (c. 1736-37):










_Mass_ in B-minor for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1748-49):


----------



## eljr

Just finished up listen to this:










Puccini: Turandot

Andrea Bocelli (Calaf), Jennifer Wilson (Turandot), Alexander Tsymbalyuk (Timur), German Olvera (Ping), Valentino Buzza (Pang), Pablo Garcia Lopez (Pong), Jessica Nuccio (Liù), Javier Agullo (Altoum/Prince of Persia)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Zubin Mehta

Release Date: 31st Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4788293
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 56 minutes


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell

Release Date: 31st Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4834076
Label: Decca

Dale, R: Materna Requiem

Work length45:15

Hannah Dienes-Williams (soprano), Louise Alder (soprano), Dave Hinitt (organ), Jonathan Aasgaard (cello), Thelma Handy (violin), Trystan (tenor), Edward Hyde (treble), Trystan Griffiths (tenor)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir
Clark Rundell
Recorded: 2018-01-27
Recording Venue: The Friary, Liverpool


----------



## JTS

Bach Cantata 64

Munich / Richter.

Mid-style Bach. Sounds very well.


----------



## 13hm13

C.E.F. Weyse - Symphonies Nos.4-5 - Schønwandt


----------



## eljr

Nidarosdomens Jentekor & TrondheimSolistene - Magnificat
Label:
2L - 2L-106-SABD
Format:
Blu-ray, Blu-ray Audio, Album, Stereo, Multichannel, 9.1 Auro-3D 24bit/96kHz
SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Stereo, Album
File, FLAC, MP3, Album, Stereo, on Blu-ray Disc including mShuttle network download software
Country:
Norway
Released:
2014
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Modern

Magnificat
Composed By - Kim André Arnesen


----------



## Rambler

*Elgar: The Apostles* The Halle conducted by Sir Mark Elder on Halle









An impressive recording of Elgar's The Apostles. It's not one of my favourite works from Elgar - it does have it's moments though.


----------



## eljr

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Chamber Music

Ensemble Italiano

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 96007
Label: Brilliant Classics
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

oooooooooooooooo


----------



## 13hm13

GERSON & KUNZEN: SYMPHONIES (LARS ULRIK MORTENSEN, CONCERTO COPENHAGEN)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Any fans of Jörg Widmann out there?
These are very interesting works, will continue to explore his music


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Vasks said:


> I have that Turnabout LP but my label is different looking than this one posted


The Weber i was listening to is on Vox: https://www.discogs.com/release/944...ummel-Clarinet-Quartet-Weber-Clarinet-Quintet

Although the Youtube uploader who posted theirs is on Turnabout, it may be this one : https://www.discogs.com/release/296...Clarinet-Concertino-Clarinet-Quintet-Clarinet

The Bach piece is also on turnabout it's this one: https://www.discogs.com/release/4977408-Various-Sons-Of-Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Piano Concerto No. 2_
*Bartók*: _Piano Concerto No. 3_, _Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion_

John Ogdon (piano), Brenda Lucas (piano), James Holland (percussion), Tristan Fry (percussion), Tristan Fry (drums), James Holland (drums)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Lawrence Foster, Sir Malcolm Sargent


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: _Der Schwanendrehrer_
Daniel Benyamini, viola
Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim










*Paul Hindemith*: _Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_
San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt










*Paul Hindemith*: _Pittsburgh Symphony_
BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Gothos

Another of my $1 purchases.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Faramundo

11 CD BOX by Jordi Savall

This week CD 8 Antonio de Cabezon (1510-1566) (Hesperion XX)
CD7 Renaissance music in Naples (1442-1556) (Hesperion XX)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky piani concert
Yevgeny Kissin (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise in G minor, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Percy Grainger was certainly an original who defies classification and this is an absolutely superb selection of orchestral music from his not so large output.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Dir, dir Jehova, will ich singen BWV 299

sung by Charles Daniels, tenor

accompanied by:

Mieneke van der Velden, viola da gamba
Menno van Delft, harpsichord
Fred Jacobs, theorbo


----------



## Dimace

WE and I will continue my journey to Finland with one more 1st from Sibelius, this time with *Malcolm* (GREAT director and I'm wondering why isn't even more famous / beloved among us) and his *BBC SO! * A amazing recording from 1958 where attention has been paid to the vey last detail (typical GB outcome) and with decent sound. What I understood after I have listened at lest 30 different recording from 1st & 2nd (the most romantic Sibelius symphonies) is that orchestra's singing is the MOST important. The pieces look like a very big nostalgic sing ment to be performed not with the voice but instruments. When the sound tent to be more dynamic, in many performances, the outcome is somehow loud and hard. (Davis from example) In this point the details are also lost and not only the felling. Until this moment I could say that *Järvi is closer to what I thing as perfect.* Maybe these Sibelius Symphonies ment to be played like Schubert's Impromptus. I don't know, but I WANT to listen to the wind over the forest, just gently touching the peaks of the trees and NOTHING else. To the moment I can't have a new *Watanabe* (for me the reference without second) I will continue to look for the silver winner and *Sargent is a candidate.* (together with *Lintu,* but without tec support, which made ALL the mediocracies top musicians...)


----------



## Musicaterina

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> My first time listening to the Goldberg Variations on harpsichord. Went with Ross due to reputation and his very good Scarlatti sonatas


I like Bach's keyboard works better played on the harpsichord than on the piano because they were composed for the harpsichord.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Grieg's Concerto has some special resonances for me and this is a superb performance, slighty better, I think, than the Schumann, good though that is.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau & Schreker: Der Geburtstag der Infantin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Five Orchestral Pieces, A Survivor from Warsaw, Chamber Symphony, Gurrelieder, Variations for Orchestra

Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra










Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Meesun Hong, Julia Gallego, Reto Bieri, Thomas Kaufmann, Joonas Ahonen


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Carnaval op 9 - Mitsuko Uchida.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Triste Plaisir*

A beautiful recording


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto, Bacchanale & Symphony No. 1

Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Merl

A quick taster before an afternoon BBQ that will inevitably get messy. Awful 80s disco music playing outside (courtesy of our hosts) so this should block that crap out for a bit.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet in C major D.46 (No.4) / String Quartet in B
flat major D 68/String Quartet in D major D 74 (No.6)

Melos Quartet
Recorded: 1972-05
Recording Venue: Liederhalle, Stuttgart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - part one of what is going to be another lengthy overview. I will take the liberty of pressing back into service a few notes from previous posts for certain works.

_The Nose_ was Shostakovich's first completed opera. It may have been a commercial failure but as a piece of theatre it chimed with the times as Shostakovich got caught up in the whirlwind of the short-lived Soviet avant-garde world of Daniil Kharms, Vsevolod Meyerhold and Vladimir Myakovsky before the heavy clouds of official interference began to gather in earnest. The scrambling, blink-and-you-might-miss-it nature of Shostakovich's score is a perfect match for Gogol's madcap tale of an 1830s junior-ranking civil servant whose nose escapes him and takes on a life of its own, leading the estranged owner into a desperate race across St. Petersburg. After a belated premiere the opera quietly faded away after mixed reviews and a scattershot run of sixteen performances over the course of six months. Despite its flatlining at the box office _The Nose_ remains a benchmark work from Shostakovich's early career, and a remarkably assured one for a composer still only in his early 20s.

_Two Fables of Ivan Krylov_ for mezzo-soprano, female choir and chamber orchestra op.4, arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano op.4a (1921-22):










Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ for piano op.13 (1927):










Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):










Symphony no.2 [_To October_] in B with finale for mixed choir [Text: Aleksandr Bezymensky] op.14 (1927):










_Nos_ [_The Nose_] - satirical opera in three acts with prologue and epilogue op.15 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, Yevgeni Zamyatin, Georgi Ionin and Aleksandr Preis, after the short story by Nikolai Gogol] (1927-28):


----------



## Vasks

_Another Danish Duo_

*Ruders - The Second Nightshade (Mann/Bridge)
Norgard - Helle Nacht: Violin Concerto (Astrand/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1

My favorite disc on this moment.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Here's some of what I've been listening to lately. It's all great, especially Szell's thrilling account of the Sibelius.

Beethoven - String Quartet "Serioso" - Takacs Quartet 


Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - Poulenc/Pierlot/Allard


Sibelius - Symphony #2 - Szell/Concertgebouw Orchestra (I'm not sure I've heard the big tune in the finale played with such unbridled joy. It's amazing how well Szell's "classical" approach works with late romantic music.)


Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Preludes & Fugues 17-24 - Gould


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
The Age of Gold Suite, Op. 22a
Gothenburg SO
Järvi*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160190


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 56, 82, 84, 158

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a
Theme by Thomas Tallis

David Nolan (orchestra leader)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8 & 9 October 1986, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This is my oldest organ LP with the eight little preludes and fugues.
As a very young man I visited a Trappist monastery and as I walked into the church a theology student who was also proficient in playing the organ was playing these pieces. It was a lovely experience on a sunny winter morning.

Albert de Klerk and Meindert Boekel (chorals) organ


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Cantatas for Bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

Release Date: 25th Aug 2017
Catalogue No: HMM902323
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 56 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
1st September 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Debussy: La Mer

New York Philharmonic, Jaap Van Zweden

Release Date: 22nd Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817981
Label: Decca
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

A couple of Russian Symphonies not played for a good while.

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*
*Shostakovich, Symphony No 9 - LPO, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A couple of Russian Symphonies not played for a good while.
> 
> *Shostakovich, Symphony No 8 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*
> *Shostakovich, Symphony No 9 - LPO, Bernard Haitink.*


One of the best DSCH CDs out there. Haitink's Decca 8 was the first DSCH CD I ever bought, and still a firm favourite.

In fact it made it onto my MP3 player for my current vacation in Turkey!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
Emerson String Quartet

This is an exceptionally committed, impactful Serioso, with great passion as well as tremendous virtuosity. I love It! Especially the slow movement, which is among the most probing I know.


----------



## vsl

_Heikki Sarmanto / Ilmari Räikkönen - Paris impressions_
https://www.deezer.com/en/album/1606061
https://music.yandex.com/album/1131145

Photos on this theme by Christophe Jacrot:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
> Emerson String Quartet
> 
> This is an exceptionally committed, impactful Serioso, with great passion as well as tremendous virtuosity. I love It! Especially the slow movement, which is among the most probing I know.


Always pleases me when someone gives props to the Emersons. I think their LvB & Schubert performances are very underestimated and often misunderstood (that's to say nothing of their BB and DSCH!).


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

Emma Kirkby "When I am laid in earth" ,never heard it more moving


----------



## 13hm13

The Young Beethoven [Jörg Demus, Norman Shetler]


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


>


Rather smooth, make Kara sound like Kna!


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part two for tonight.

Shostakovich's first full-length film soundtrack was for _The New Babylon_, a story of two lovers who find themselves on opposite sides of the barricades during the 1870 Paris uprising. Shostakovich's experience of playing partly-improvised piano backing for silent movies as they were being shown in the cinema perhaps made him aware of music's potential for actually complimenting, as it did with ballet, the visual elements of silent film rather than merely compensating for lack of sound, and the recording below was interesting enough to convince me that Shostakovich was sufficiently spurred by the screenplay of _The New Babylon_ into writing music which rose above the mundane more often than one might have reasonably expected. Ironic, then, that much of his later work for talking films had to be largely devoid of this kind of vitality in order to comply with the constraints of Socialist Realism.

_Tahiti Trot_ for orchestra op.16, arr. of the song _Tea for Two_ by Vincent Youmans/Irving Caesar and later used in the ballet _The Golden Age_ op.22 (1928):










Music for the silent film _Novyi Vavilon_ [_The New Babylon_] op.18 (1929):










Symphony no.3 [_The First of May_] in E-flat with finale for mixed choir [Text: Semyon Kirsanov] op.20 (1929):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Concerto*

I had no idea this piece was tucked into this set. The sound in the recording is kind of thin, but Solomon does an admirable job.


----------



## Rambler

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 - Ruckert Lieder - Kindertotenlieder* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG









I had the Karajan Mahler 6th on vinyl in my youth. It was the first Mahler record I purchased and at that time it fairly bowled me over! In the mean time I have heard many people say Karajan wasn't a first rate Mahlerian. Well I'm no expert but I still greatly enjoy this performance


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40
*

This is from 1934 with the London Philharmonic Orchestra, with lively and precise orchestral playing.


----------



## Tempesta

Keilberth's crisp rhythms, clean textures, and tight ensemble make the music sound unusually brilliant and buoyant, along with the Wesendonck-Lieder with soprano Martha Mödl and the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, also from 1955.


----------



## Malx

More from Dmitri.

*Shostakovich, Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and Strings op 35 - Mikhail Rudy, Ole Edvard Antonsen, Berlin PO, Mariss Jansons.*

This is a nice little twofer if the selection of works appeal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Damoiselle Elue*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Thomas Tertius Noble, Evening Service in B Minor*

Lovely singing, in English, though with the large choir and resonant acoustic, I can only discern every third word.


----------



## Itullian

#7


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160209


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Variations on Mozart's "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" in F major, op. 66
Sonata No. 1 in F major, op. 5 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 5 no. 2
Variations on Handel's "See the Conqu'ring Hero comes" in G major, WoO 45
Sonata No. 3 in A major, op. 69
Variations on Mozart's "Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen" in E flat major, WoO 46
Sonata No. 4 in C major, op. 102 no. 1
Sonata No. 5 in D major, op. 102 no. 2

Jean-Guihen Queyras, violoncello
Alexander Melnikov, piano

2014


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Piano Works* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips









A selection of piano works including:
- Sonata for Piano
- Out of Doors
- Two Romanian Dances
- Three Hungarian Folk Songs Csik
- Romanian Christmas Carols
- Fourteen Bagatelles
- Sonatina

Percussive and folksy pieces expertly played.


----------



## strawa

*Beethoven*: Symphonies no. 1 and no. 2
George Szell & The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Going back to PM Davies, this time, opera


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1973

Radio station copy

View attachment 160217


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók - Symphonic Poem "Kossuth" Sz. 75a, Bb 31 (1903) / Scherzo In C Major From Symphony In E Flat Major Dd 68, Bb 25 (1902) / Scherzo For Piano And Orchestra (1901). Magyar Rádió És Televízió Szimfónikus Zenekara with Tusa Erzsébet, piano. Hungaroton 1971. Hungarian release

View attachment 160218


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů : Václav Neumann conducts Concertino For Piano Trio And String Orchestra & Zdeněk Košler conducts Sinfonietta Giocosa For Piano And Small Orchestra. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1985. Czechoslovakia release

View attachment 160220


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten - Canadian Carnival, Op. 19 / Young Apollo, Op. 16 / Four French Songs (Quatre Chansons Françaises) / Scottish Ballad, Op. 26. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Angel Records 1982

View attachment 160221


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Trout', / Variations for violin and piano on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die schöne Müllerin

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Music

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Mendelssohn Sieben Lieder S547
Mendelssohn: 3 Etudes, Op. 104b
Mendelssohn: 3 Fantasies (or Caprices) Op. 16
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes, Op. 104a
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream: Scherzo
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Caprice in B Flat Minor Op. 33, No. 3
Mendelssohn: Caprice in E Major, Op. 33, No. 2
Mendelssohn: Caprices Nos 1-3, Op. 33
Mendelssohn: Das erste Veilchen, Op. 19a No. 2
Mendelssohn: Prélude in B Minor, Op. 104a, No. 2
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Scherzo in E minor, Op. 16 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 5 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 3 (6), Op. 38
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 5 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 6 (6), Op. 67
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 3 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 6 in E major 'Lullaby'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 8 (6), Op. 102
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 1 in E minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 2 in D major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 3 in C major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 4 in G minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 6 in C major
Mendelssohn: Suleika (Goethe/von Willemer) Op. 34 No. 4
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Back at work.

No 4 in A Flat is a fave from :









Trio In F Major, Op. 65 from :


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 7 - Czech PO, Karel Ančerl.*

Recorded in glorious mono the week before I was born in 1957 this is a very fine disc, some say the remastered Ancerl Gold Edition has better sound, I haven't heard it so can't comment. 
What I like about Ancerl's recording is that it is an individual take on the Symphony - maybe it is understated in some ways but not overly so, he manages to keep things moving forward with good, but not excessive, pace - he seems to get the tempos about right to my ear, bearing in mind I am not entirely sure what the correct 'speed' is. Aggressive and in your face it is not - enjoyable for sure.


----------



## Flamme

Parisian organist Gabriel Fauré wrote his Mass for the Dead in the late 1880s, promising to deliver 'something different'. His supremely beautiful and enduringly popular Requiem appears to float in its own time and space, with music that radiates reassurance, its clear lines and gentle accompaniments the work of a master craftsman who never wasted a note.

Reena Esmail's 2020 piece When The Violin uses Thomás Luis de Victoria's 16th-century motet O Vos Omnes as the focal point. The result is a work that 'moves through darkness and begins to let those very first slivers of light in'. Sacred music by JS Bach and his pioneering Italian contemporary Isabella Leonarda complete a concert from the BBC Singers and their Chief Conductor offering solace, inspiration and perfection.

Johann Sebastian Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied
Isabella Leonarda: Magnificat
Johann Sebastian Bach: Komm, Jesu, komm
Reena Esmail When the Violin 
Gabriel Fauré: Requiem

Stephen Farr - organ
BBC Singers
Sofi Jeannin - conductor








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010hrh


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm having a Handel morning. The BBC disc, taken from two different concerts, is really very good, though there is occasional audience noise, but the Preston/Pinnock is a good deal better than merely good. These are quite possibly the most wonderful performanes of the Coronation Anthems ever recorded. The moment when the choir enter in *Zadok the Priest* is absolutely thrilling and the orchestral playing is quite exceptional.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Kullervo Op 7 - Marianna Rørholm, Jorma Hynninen, The Helsinki University Chorus, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*

I keep listening to this work from time to time but as much as I love the symphonies and other Sibelius works - this one I still struggle with.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Symphony od Psalms, Symphony in C, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Wind Instruments

Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Simon Halsey










Schubert: Symphony No. 5

Nicolas Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest










Gluck: Don Juan

Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico










Hummel: Piano Sonata No. 3

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet










Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe

Robert Haydon Clark, Consort Of London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part three for late morning and early afternoon either side of an hour or so in the fresh air.

The ballet _The Golden Age_ is a tale about a Soviet football team taking part in a tournament in the West who become victims of match-rigging and false imprisonment (boo!) before being liberated by socialist workers (hurrah!). Shostakovich's score incorporated the kind of 'decadent' jazz-like dance forms which were hip in the USSR at the time but were to become frowned upon before too long. After an initial burst of popularity the ballet was soon marked out for censorship and disappeared from view. It wasn't staged again until 1982 and when the revival came it was with a new and far less politically-charged storyline about a criminal gang who hang out in a club called _The Golden Age_ and a dancing girl who attempts to escape the clutches of the ringleader. That said, it could be argued that the original music was actually better suited to the sleazier elements running through the later story.

In this live recording Yuri Simonov drives the score along but the applause after nearly every section by an audience unfamiliar with the work kind of ruins the spontaneity. Sound isn't great either.

_Alone_ is a film concerning the cultural difficulties faced by a young woman sent from Leningrad to teach the children of a remote village in the Soviet Altai region. One clever musical touch is a trombone glissando for the chief of the village Soviet snoring in his hut. There's a bit of indigenous throat-singing as well (gamely done on this recording by a Dutchman). Shostakovich went on to use a trombone glissando again in the bedroom scene of the opera _Lady Macbeth_ but, as many of us know, that was depicting something completely...uhm...different! Before too long the culture commissars turned the screw and banned the repeated use of the song _How Happy Life Will Be_, presumably because it was deemed too flippant, and the more negative elements concerning the portrayal of the lazy party boss were also airbrushed.

_Zolotoi vek_ [_The Golden Age_] - ballet in three acts op.22 (1929-30):










_Two Pieces_ for string quartet WoO (1931):








***

(*** same recording but the original release on Olympia with different artwork)

Music for the film _Odna_ [_Alone_] for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, throat singer, mixed choir and orchestra op.26, reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald [Texts: Leonid Trauberg and/or Grigori Kozintsev????] (1930-31):


----------



## Faramundo

Fantastic and very emotional LP bought for a few eurocents and in a good qtate.

The details are here : https://www.discogs.com/fr/release/11960412-Unknown-Artist-Quatre-Siecles-De-Chansons-Fran%C3%A7aises-De-La-Guerre-De-Cent-Ans-A-La-Revolution-De-18


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Diabolus in Musica

Antoine Guerber


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 5 & 9

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (Barbirolli/Angel)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #8 (Boult/Angel)*


----------



## Malx

A rightly famous recording.
*Smetana, Má Vlast - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Kubelík.*

This may not be judged the 'best' recording of Má Vlast by many but for me it is indispensable as a record of a special occasion.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bacheler*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. *2* & Scottish Fantasy

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Mario Bernardi


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160230


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Soli Deo Gloria

Cantatas BWV 21, 76
Pièces pour orgue BWV 617, 639, 663, 715

Collegium Vocale Gent
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot

2020


----------



## eljr

Royal Manuscripts: The Genius of Illumination

A British Library Exhibition CD

The Sixteen, The Hilliard Ensemble, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 30th Apr 2012
Catalogue No: COR16098
Label: Coro
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2 etc

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
Ives, C: Hallowe'en
Ives, C: Hymn for Strings
Ives, C: Symphony No. 2
Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## Itullian

A few cantatas from this set.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Nineteenth Sunday after Trinity
_Ich elender Mensch, wer wird mich erlösen_, BWV 48
_Wo soll ich fliehen hin_, BWV 5
_Es reißet euch ein schrecklich Ende_, BWV 90
_Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen_, BWV 56
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work (thank god it's my Friday):

*Chopin
Ballades Nos. 1-4
Zimerman*

From this set that my parents gave me as a Christmas gift last year -


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: Octet in F Major, D 803

played by: Antje Weithaas, Violine / Alina Pogostkina, Violine / Veronika Hagen, Viola / Sol Gabetta, Cello / Robert Vizvari, Double Bass / Alejandro Núñez, Horn / Gustavo Núñez, Bassoon / Sabine Meyer, Clarinet


----------



## Taplow

A two-olive martini, paired with some wonderfully-played Martinů:

















Martinů: Piano Concerto No. 5 In B Flat Major "Fantasia Concertante"
Margrit Weber, Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester Des Bayerrischen Rundfunks
DG: 00289 483 5082

And earlier, a rolicking account of a seldom-heard work:










Lambert: The Rio Grande
Jean Temperley, Christina Ortiz, André Previn: London Symphony Orchestra, London Madrigal Singers
Warner: 0190295065737-14


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets Op.18 No.3 & 4


----------



## eljr

Wagner: Orchestral Music from Operas

Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Sofia Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Gyorgy Lehel, Yuri Ahronovitch, Vassil Kazandjiev

Release Date: 1st Jan 1989
Catalogue No: CA15612
Label: Capriole
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## starthrower

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> String Quartets Op.18 No.3 & 4


Gotta love these album covers! On what perhaps are the boys fixated? The guy on the far left looks like his head might be on a platter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part four for the rest of today, seeing I've decided not to go out this evening.

_The Bolt_ was a satirical yarn about a slacker who indulges in a bit of machinery sabotage (boo!) in order to grind to a halt the unseemly pace of factory life before he is thwarted by the timely intervention of the Young Communists (hurrah!). Needless to say, the culture commissars took a dim view of the plot as if the very idea of a Soviet worker swinging the lead during the Five-Year Plan could even be considered possible in real life, let alone form the comedic base of a fictional work. Although theoretically within the then-prevailing parameters of Soviet-style political correctness, both _The Bolt_ and Shostakovich's previous ballet, _The Golden Age_, were not exactly the kind of 'new' proletarian spectacles the powers-that-be had in mind - the former also bamboozled (perhaps 'unnerved' might be a better word...) the audience at the premiere and not surprisingly the ballet was dropped like a hot brick after just the one performance.

_Rule, Britannia!_ was not a tribute to Great Britain (perhaps not too surprising as they had given assistance to the Whites during the post-revolution Civil War). The title comes from the name of a Royal Navy warship which just happens to be at anchor alongside a Soviet vessel in an unnamed western port, and the plot centres around the interaction of the Soviet crew with their western counterparts.

The writer of the play, Adrian Piotrovsky, was closely connected with the Workers' Youth Theatre which was beginning to be lumbered with accusations of 'formalism' and, possibly as a result of political smearing by rival theatre groups, _Rule, Britannia_ was not even published let alone staged. What has survived of the music which Shostakovich knocked up for it is not what I would call memorable. However, this wasn't the end of Piotrovsky's collaborative efforts with Shostakovich - more on that later.

The music for the absurdist/agitprop revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ is interesting as it was the last occasion when Shostakovich wrote the sort of music for the stage which harked back to the slapstick idiom of his opera, _The Nose_.
The basis of the plot itself was somewhat contentious - a member of a bumbling Dad's Army-like civilian militia group refuses to play dead in an air-raid drill (hence the title) and decides to bunk off and see his girlfriend instead. What followed was the sort of chaotic chase scenario previously seen in _The Nose_ with music to match. After the recent heavy criticism levelled at the ballet _The Bolt_ for treating a serious issue flippantly it was hardly surprising that the authorities would again be nettled by this kind of satire, even though there was a pro-Bolshevik agitprop undercurrent of sorts running through it. The audience apparently lapped it up but it's hard to envisage the more po-faced critics being impressed with the on-stage Tea-Jazz Ensemble playing its own repertoire simultaneously with the music written by Shostakovich for the pit orchestra - although I suspect that for some the spectacle of a boisterous Alsatian dog lolloping about on stage in a ballet tutu might have been the last straw. Shostakovich and many other Soviet scenesters perhaps didn't know it yet but In Moscow and Leningrad the culture commissars had begun stropping their knives in earnest and were about to get heavy.

_The Bolt_ - ballet in three acts op.27 (1930-31):










Fragments from the incidental music for the play _Prav', Britaniya!_ [_Rule, Britannia!_] by Adrian Piotrovsky op.28, partly reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from the surviving piano score (orig. 1931):










Orchestral suite from the music for the stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ by Yevgeni Ryss and Vsevolod Voyevodin op.31a, reconstructed by Gerard McBurney from surviving orchestral numbers and piano sketches (orig. 1931):


----------



## eljr

Valse Sentimentale
Misha Quint (Artist)

Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2012
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ November 5, 2014


----------



## eljr

Orbit: Music for Solo Cello

Matt Haimovitz (cello)

Release Date: 14th Aug 2015
Catalogue No: PTC5186542
Label: Pentatone
Series: Oxingale Series

Ligeti: Sonata for Cello solo

Work length8:47

Matt Haimovitz (cello)
Recorded: 20-21 April and 1-3 June 2005
Recording Venue: Paroisse Saint-Augustin-des-Deux-Montagnes, St-Augustin, Quebec, Canada


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1, 5 & 6

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Release Date: 17th Sep 2001
Catalogue No: SMK89796
Label: Columbia

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007

Work length16:39

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass - Songs and Poems for solo cello

Wendy Sutter (cello), David Cossin (percussion) & Philip Glass (piano)

Release Date: 24th Mar 2008
Catalogue No: OMM0037
Label: Orange Mountain

Runtime 43:14


----------



## SanAntone

*Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_
Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle* Christa Ludwig & Walter Berry with the London Symphony Orchestra Conducted by Istvan Kertesz on Decca









This Bartok opera is a great favourite of mine. I've been to a concert performance many years ago, and the work really works as a concert piece. It's shortish (by opera standards) and is really a dialogue between the 2 singers (with some offstage chorus contributions), but much of the piece relies on the orchestra to carry the musical argument forward. Who need's the distraction of staging when the orchestra provides all the colour needed. An excellent disc.


----------



## Malx

*Onslow, Piano Sonata in C minor / Six Pieces / Toccata in C major - Howard Shelley.*

One of those discs you buy on a whim when the price is very attractive - enjoyable fare.


----------



## Rambler

*Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde* Janet Baker and James King with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink on Philips









Mahler's Song of the Earth with Janet Baker (perhaps my favourite singer in Mahler songs).


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin & Music For Strings, Percussion and Celesta* Detroit Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati on Decca









Two contrasting works by Bartok.

The Miraculous Mandarin is quite the shocker - a Bartokian response to Stravinsky's Rite of Spring. Very colourful but I guess I prefer the Stravinsky.

Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta is rather more my cup of tea. A fantastic work that could be by no one else. When I was a child I seem to recall a suitably spooky part of this piece being used on a TV show - but I have no recollection of what the TV show was - I'm guessing something of a science fiction nature. In my rather confused memory I seem to remember being intrigued by the music.


----------



## Guest

Piano Quartet No.1 from this excellent set:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chilham

Getting a head start on my planned listening for tomorrow:










Bruch: Kol Nidrei

Ilan Volkov, Natalie Clein, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra










Brahms: Schicksalslied for Choir and Orchestra

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées










Brahms: Double Concerto

Yakov Kreizberg, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Julia Fischer, Daniel Muller-Schott


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber

I know this is a terribly famous recording, but I think it deserves to be, and I will always love it.


----------



## Joe B

Luis Toscano leading the Cupertinos in music by Duarte Lobo:


----------



## Guest

A very fine performance in excellent sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Mass in C minor K427


----------



## Rogerx

Max Bruch: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Guest

A magnificent achievement. Love his completion of the last fugue.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Michael Murray (organ)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Violin Concertos Nos. 1-5

James Ehnes (violin)

Mozart Anniversary Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not actually an opera but it has been staged and with great success. I remember a thrilling Luc Bondy production, which travelled to London's Barbican from Aix-en-Provence, bringing with it the superb Dejanira of Joyce DiDonato.

Though called Hercules, the orotorio is really a study of irrational jealousy, as depicted in the character of Hercules's wife Dejanira and it is Dejanira who dominates the action. Anne Sofie von Otter is splendid in that role, but there isn't really a weak link in Minkowski's cast, who are all superb. One might question the use of countertenor David Daniels in the conralto role of Lichas, but he sings so well, criticism is disarmed. Superb playing by Les Musiciens du Louvre, with the chorus magnificent in the all important choruses.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons

Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)

Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli

Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Malx

A couple of classic Strauss recordings from the shelves.

*R Strauss, Ein Heldenleben - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.*

*R Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra - Chicago So, Fritz Reiner.*


----------



## Rogerx

Viotti: Violin Concertos Nos. 19 and 22

Rainer Kussmaul (violin)

Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss, Johannes Goritzki


----------



## Malx

A change of pace and style.

*Tallis, Mass for Four Voices - Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly.*


----------



## Merl

Finishing off another review so this nice one.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El retablo de Maese Pedro and other works

Ana Higuera-Aragon, Thomas Cabrera, Manuel Perez Bermudez, Robert Veyron-Lacroix, Maria Kliegel, Ludger Maxsein

Ensemble Instrumental, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160263


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccatas BWV 910-916

Angela Hewitt, piano

2002


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek & Haas: String Quartets No. 2

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Hungarian Dances*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

I grabbed this one off the shelf inspired by the composers name coming up in another thread.

*Arensky, Piano Quintet in D major - Piers Lane, Goldner String Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

This morning I listened to:










Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Richard Egarr (harpsichord & direction) Joel Katzman, Amsterdam, 1991, after Ruckers, Antwerp, 1638, Tuning:A = 392

Academy of Ancient Music

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2009
Catalogue No: HMU807461/62
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 96 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
9th March 2009


----------



## Guest

Found time for the second string quartet of Janacek.










A striking work with unique form. Doesn't grip me as dramatically as Janacek's first quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Erb - Overture: The Blacks (Johanos/Turnabout)
Del Tredici - Night Conjure-Verse (composer/CRI)
Carter - Variations for Orchestra (Prausnitz/Columbia)*


----------



## eljr

I listened to this yesterday, again today.










Valse Sentimentale
Misha Quint (Artist)

Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2012
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ November 5, 2014


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Vadim Repin, LSO, Emmanuel Krivine.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's starting to get a bit chilly outside, so this seems appropriate:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg*: _Pelleas und Melisande_

Sara Jakubiak (soprano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> It's starting to get a bit chilly outside, so this seems appropriate:
> 
> *Tchaikovsky
> Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
> Berliners
> HvK*


Karajan was always really good in the 6th, but I think his very best performance was 1970s EMI. It was top choice on BBC's Buiding a Library programme a couple of years ago, and the reviewer was Russian.


----------



## Guest

He's been called the "Scottish Bartok." Seems like a fair description.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Chôros No. 10_ for chorus and orchestra, _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7_ for orchestra*
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, John Neschling, *Roberto Minczuk

I love the music of Villa-Lobos! A nearby thread has prompted me to revisit some old favorites.


----------



## Guest

Tsaraslondon said:


> Karajan was always really good in the 6th, but I think his very best performance was 1970s EMI. It was top choice on BBC's Buiding a Library programme a couple of years ago, and the reviewer was Russian.


Karajan is not my absolute top choice in Tchaikovski, but he is very good and I think I prefer his 60's DG (as opposed to his 70's recording, which is included in the box set).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Complete String Quintets [Auryn Quartet, Nobuko Imai]


----------



## eljr

Alfred Schnittke & Arvo Pärt: Choral Works

Raul Mikson (tenor), Maria Melaha (soprano), Karolina Kriis (soprano), Marianne Pärna (alto), Ave Hännikäinen (alto), Toomas Tohert (tenor), Kaia Urb (soprano)

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Kaspars Putniņš

Release Date: 2nd Feb 2018
Catalogue No: BIS2292
Label: BIS
Length: 59 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2018
Editor's Choice
Winner - Choral
Gramophone Awards
2018
Winner - Choral

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Cantatas

Aleksei Tanovitski (bass) & Kostiantin Andrejev (tenor)

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Narva Boys Choir & Estonian Concert Choir, Paavo Järvi

Release Date: 27th Apr 2015
Catalogue No: 2564616666
Label: Erato
Length: 79 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
11th May 2015

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

David Lang: prisoner of the state

Donald Nally (chorus master), Alan Oke (vocals), Jarrett Ott (vocals), Eric Owens (vocals), Julie Mathevet (vocals), Rafael Porto (vocals), John Matthew Myers (vocals), Matthew Pearce (vocals), Steven Eddy (vocals)

New York Philharmonic, Men of the Concert Chorale of New York, Jaap van Zweden

Release Date: 26th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: 4819454
Label: Decca
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Missa Pange Lingua*

I remember purists criticizing this recording because the Tallis Scholars smoothed over the dissonances. Then someone pointed out that in the Germanic countries back then, they did smooth over dissonances. Then it got critiziced because Renaissance performers used to have individual voices, and the Tallis Scholars sounded homogenized. Whatever. What's important is, it sounds good. The acoustic is not overly resonant, which ruins many "historically accurate" recordings because you can't hear the individual lines.


----------



## Itullian

Still going thru this box set.
I like the clarity of the recordings.


----------



## Rambler

*Bartok: Works for Piano Vol. 2* Zoltan Kocsis on Philips









Another fine Bartok solo piano disc. Music ranging from the highly virtuosic to woks for beginners on the piano.


----------



## Chilham

Good job that I got a head start on my listening last night as today went to $#!£. Needs must, I suppose. Just have time for:










Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part five for late afternoon and evening. Earlier listening thwarted by cd player malfunctioning and then finally not playing anything at all. Now using a DVD player as back-up! I suppose I could have played stuff on this lap top with my small headphones attached but the sound never seems warm enough.

The music written for a 1932 stage production of _Hamlet_ was uncontroversial - Incidental music without incident, one might say. It does what it says on the tin but what we have here isn't blessed with anything like the specific gravity and drama of Shostakovich's majestic film score for the same play over thirty years later.

Nothing more needs to be said about the opera _Lady Macbeth_ and the circumstances surrounding its drubbing in _Pravda_ a full two years after its triumphant 1934 debut, but surely it has to be one of the finest works ever to land an artist in so much trouble.

Incidental music for the play _Hamlet_ by William Shakespeare for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra op.32 (1931-32):








***

(*** same recording but with different sleeve art)

_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and orchestra op.21, arr. for tenor and piano as op.21a [Texts: Otsuno Ozi/anon. early medieval Japanese] (1928-32):
_Ophelia's Song_ for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32):










_Ledi Makbet Mtsenskogo uyezda_ [_Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_] - opera in four acts op.29 [Libretto: Dmitri Shostalovich and Aleksandr Preis, after the novella by Nikolai Leskov] (1930-32):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160282


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto RV 234 "L'inquietudine"
Concerto RV 579 "Concerto funebre"
Concerto RV 570 "La tempesta di mare"'
Concerto RV 439 "La notte"
Concerto RV 552 "Per eco in lontano"
Concerto RV 270 "Il riposo - per il Natale"
Concerto RV 531

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

2000


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Karajan is not my absolute top choice in Tchaikovski, but he is very good and I think I prefer his 60's DG (as opposed to his 70's recording, which is included in the box set).


I'm a bit confused. Isn't that the DG box you have there? He recorded it for EMI in 1972. Did he also record it for DG in the 70s?


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

Salve Regina
Missa Mi Mi
Alma Redemptoris Mater
Missa Prolationum

Good to listen to this music again after a long time, always surprising how these sounds appeal to me. You can wonder if the churches had not had such a dominant role in the cultural field what someone like Ockeghem would have composed. Was there a great difference or is there little distinctive, as in the profane and sacred cantatas by Bach.


----------



## Guest

Red Terror said:


>


You inspired me to dig out this old LP!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

The Funeral Album

Nathan Berg (bass vocals), Nathalie Stutzmann (contralto vocals), Christoph Prégardien (tenor vocals), Les Arts Florissants (chorus), Anna Maria Panzarella (soprano vocals), Keller Quartett (string quartet), Jacques Lancelot (clarinet), Sumi Jo (soprano vocals), Véronique Gens (soprano vocals)

Orchestre...

Release Date: 1st Nov 1993
Catalogue No: 2564679084
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## eljr

Montserrat Figueras: The Voice of Emotion

Jordi Savall (Conductor), Hesperion XX-XXI (Orchestra), Montserrat Figueras (Performer)

Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2012
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ December 16, 2011
Runtime: 2:34


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tsaraslondon said:


> Karajan was always really good in the 6th, but I think his very best performance was 1970s EMI. It was top choice on BBC's Buiding a Library programme a couple of years ago, and the reviewer was Russian.


I like this performance of the 6th quite a bit I must say, but it doesn't displace Mravinsky or Jurowski for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing all the way through for the second-time, this new acquisition:










An absolute feast for the ears!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160286


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Elijah

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Paul Daniel

1997


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Superb performances of the Debussy and Ravel String Quartets by the Budapest String Quartet


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: Symphony No. 1 in D minor
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont


----------



## Bkeske

Artur Rodzinski conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Special Products 1977 reissue & remastered from mono for stereo. Originally released by Columbia in 1942.

View attachment 160290


----------



## Bkeske

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Superb performances of the Debussy and Ravel String Quartets by the Budapest String Quartet
> 
> View attachment 160288


Wow, unbelievable. I just received that LP today, and next up after Shostakovich. (Again) Unbelievable, I've never seen anyone post this album here before.

Well, my next LP.

View attachment 160291


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez* _Figures, Doubles, Prismes_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - String Quintets KV. 516, 593 (Prazak Quartet, Hatto Beyerle)


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Benzi conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3. The Hague Philharmonic W/Feike Asma, organ. VOX early 60's

View attachment 160294


----------



## Rogerx

Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Kyung-Wha Chung & Radu-Lapu

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major


----------



## Bkeske

Anthony Collins conducts Falstaff - Symphony Study, Op. 68 
Sir Arthur Bliss conducts Bliss - A Colour Symphony
The London Symphony Orchestra
DECCA 1971

View attachment 160295


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Symphony in C minor/Gammelnorsk romanse med variasjoner (Old Norwegian Romance with Variations), Op. 51

Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 10-13 April 2006
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Malmo Symphony Orchestra, Sweden


----------



## Guest

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm a bit confused. Isn't that the DG box you have there? He recorded it for EMI in 1972. Did he also record it for DG in the 70s?


I was not the person who posted the image of the box set.

Karajan recorded the Pathetique for DG three times in the LP era, in the 60's, 70's and 80's




























The box contains the recording from the 70's. I prefer the recording from the 60's.


----------



## Rogerx

Max Richter: Vivaldi Recomposed

Daniel Hope (violin)

Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin, André de Ridder


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## Rogerx

*Edita Gruberová (23 December 1946 - 18 October 2021)*



Edita Gruberova - The Art of the Coloratura

Edita Gruberova (soprano)

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kurt Eichorn

Acqua: La Villanelle
Adam: Le Toréador
Alyabyev: The Nightingale
Arditi: Il Bacio
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Proch: Deh! torna mio bene, Op. 164
Rachmaninov: Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 4
Strauss, J, II: Frühlingsstimmen Walzer Op. 410


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 et al

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi

Stenhammar: Excelsior! concert overture, Op. 13
Stenhammar: Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 1 in F major
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 in G minor, Op. 34


----------



## Bourdon

*The Royal Lewters*

Paul O'Dette lute

Pastyme with good company, My Lady Careys Dompe and many other beautiful pieces


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baron Scarpia said:


> I was not the person who posted the image of the box set.
> 
> Karajan recorded the Pathetique for DG three times in the LP era, in the 60's, 70's and 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box contains the recording from the 70's. I prefer the recording from the 60's.


I see. I hadn't realised he recorded it three times for DG.

He also recorded it in 1972 for EMI. This is the recording which was BBC's Building a Library top choice.










He recorded some pieces so many times it's difficult to separate them all.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Alexander Zemlinsky*: Symphony No. 1 in D minor
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont


I've seen this recording around but haven't heard it - in your opinion is it any good Knorf.


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto & Six Overtures

Nataša Veljković (piano)

Howard Griffiths


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Christie's *Messiah* has a lot going for it, not least Mark Padmore's singing of the tenor part, but somehow today I found myself hankering after my old Mackerras LP set, which was still on modern instruments but was one of the first to make a real stab at historical accuracy. Unfortunately it's not very easy to come by these days.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61/ Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Chilham

Mussorgsky: Picture at an Exhibition arr. Ravel

Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna










Kodály: Cello Sonata

Tatjana Vassiljeva










Varèse: Amériques

Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest










Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part six scattered throughout this afternoon.

_The Counterplan Song_ for baritone and piano op.33c, arr. of the song from the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 [Text: Boris Kornilov] (1932):










_24 Preludes_ for piano op.34 (1932-33):








***

(*** same recording but on _Gramophone Awards Collection_ reissue with amended cover)

Piano Concerto no.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet and string orchestra op.35 (1933):










Orchestral suite from the music for the ballet _The Bolt_ op.27a (orig. 1930-31 - arr. 1932):
_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38a (1934):










Sonata for cello and piano in D-minor op.40 (1933-34):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1&2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160303


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Hob XVI:23, 24, 32, 37, 43

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2005


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Nocturnes and Duruflé: Requiem

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Bourdon

*Perotin and Anónimo*

CD 1


----------



## Vasks

_331/3 RPMs........._


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Hannes Minnaar (piano)

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
Manneke: Aria (from BWV 988)
Manneke: Gedanken zu Bach Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig A.D. 2020


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 263
Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Pinchas Steinberg*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Malx

Not much time for listening today - but managed to squeeze this in earlier.

*Tippett, Concerto for Double String Orchestra & Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Michael Tippett.*


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> I've seen this recording around but haven't heard it - in your opinion is it any good Knorf.


[Referring to the Beaumont/Czech Phil. recording of Zemlinsky's _Die Seejungfrau_ and Symphony No. 1 in D minor.]

Yes, both performances are excellent!

I assume you know the repertoire? _Die Seejungfrau_ is a real masterpiece-I think that's uncontroversial-and the Symphony No. 1 in D minor is an outstanding work; it reveals a top-notch level of craft as well as inspiration, and is competitive with many far more well-known Symphonies No. 1.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Returning to this beautiful recording,The singer,Lena Susanne Norin effortlessly takes you into her approach, sensitive and tasteful with an accompaniment by Fidel and Rebec.
Wonderful world that apparently only exists in our imagination. Dreams may I say and that certainly seems in these delicately performed songs.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: 
_Introduction to the Chôros_ for guitar and orchestra
_Two Chôros_ for violin and cello
_Chôros No. 1_ for guitar
_Chôros No. 2_ for flute and clarinet
_Chôros No. 3_ "Pica-Pau" for male choir and wind instruments
_Chôros No. 4_ for three horns and trombone
_Chôros No. 5_ "Alma Brasileira" for piano
_Chôros No. 6_ for orchestra
Fabio Zanon, guitar
Christina Ortiz, piano 
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, John Neschling

In the Villa-Lobos appreciation thread, progmatist suggested listening to the complete _Choros_ cycle, and I realized I've never actually done that! I've heard them all, certainly, but never focused my listening on them, in order more or less, as a cycle. So, here we go, part I. I'm including _Choros_ that aren't numbered as well as the strictly numbered cycle. Such incredible music!

There are 12 numbered, plus several others not numbered. I'll get to them all.

For more information on these pieces, this is a decent article for Wikipedia:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chôros

ETA: normally, I'm a stickler for diacritics in spelling. And the original word for these pieces is _Chôros_. But apparently, the ô has dropped its mark in modern usage. Therefore, with great reluctance, I'm dropping the ô. I'll write it here once more for old-times' sake: _Chôros_. Yeah!

EATA: Never mind. I'm putting it back. The anti-diatrical mafia can suck it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part seven for the rest of today.

_The Limpid Stream_ was the third and final ballet for which Shostakovich wrote new music, and it was that work which _Pravda_ singled out for criticism along with the opera _Lady Macbeth_. _The Limpid Stream_ is a fairly innocuous tale about some worldly-wise strolling players who turn up on a collective farm. The music was pretty conventional by Shostakovich's standards for the stage up until then - in other words, the sort of thing that the authorities might actually have endorsed, or at least left alone. Paradoxically it still landed the composer in further trouble. Just why that was is open to conjecture. Maybe the official arbiters of taste had no real issues with either the plot or the music as such, but picking on _The Limpid Stream_ just for the sake of it would add extra clout to the panning given to _Lady Macbeth_ which came like a bolt out of the blue the previous month. In other words, perhaps a certain someone in the dark chambers of the Kremlin must have thought that Shostakovich needed harder chastisement.

After riding high while still at a relatively early stage of his career all this was a devastating blow for Shostakovich, but at least it would be in his stars to survive, play the game and - eventually - prosper. Sadly, the same cannot be said for the co-author of the libretto for _The Limpid Stream_, playwright Adrian Piotrovsky, the man who wrote the aborted play _Rule, Britannia!_ for which Shostakovich wrote the music back in 1931. The mid-to-late 1930s was a period when cultural figures were starting to fall like ninepins due to the dumbing down of the arts in the name of Socialist Realism and Piotrovsky, who had had his card marked for a fair while by both jealous rivals and the Soviet Inquisition, paid the heaviest penalty - the year after _The Limpid Stream_ was lambasted in _Pravda_ he was arrested and then shortly afterwards shot on the flimsiest of pretexts.

At around the same time as _The Limpid Stream_ Shostakovich wrote the score for _Girl Friends_, a film about three childhood chums who end up as Red Army nurses near the front line during the Russian Civil War. The music here is unabashedly heroic and sentimental in turns but still with more depth and invention than the film's premise might suggest.

The next stage project for which Shostakovich contributed music was the play _Salute to Spain!_ by Aleksandr Afinogenov, a propaganda work championing the Republican cause during the Spanish Civil War. Shostakovich's music amounted to barely ten minutes in duration and was so by-the-numbers he could probably have written it while sleepwalking but at least on this occasion there were no repercussions. Afinogenov himself did get into trouble that very year but, unlike his hapless contemporary Adrian Piotrovsky, he remained at liberty and returned to favour in 1938 only to perish in an air raid on Moscow three years later.

The _Five Fragments_ were pilot pieces for a symphony which was never realised and they were quietly forgotten before being unearthed for performance in 1965.

_Cvetlyi ruchei_ [_The Limpid Stream_] - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35):










_Five Fragments_ for small orchestra op.42 (1935):










Music for the film _Podrugi_ [_Girl Friends_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.41a, reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving manuscripts. [Texts: Grigoriy Machtet/Russian folk song] (1934-35):
Excerpts from the incidental music for the play _Salyut Ispaniya_ [_Salute to Spain_] by Aleksandr Afinogenov for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.44, reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving piano score manuscripts [Texts: Valeriano Orobón Fernández/Pyotr Parfenov/I.S. Aturov/anon.] (1935-36):


----------



## Gothos

The intermezzo from Mascagni's Cavalleria Rusticana alone makes this album worth having.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> [Referring to the Beaumont/Czech Phil. recording of Zemlinsky's _Die Seejungfrau_ and Symphony No. 1 in D minor.]
> 
> Yes, both performances are excellent!
> 
> I assume you know the repertoire? _Die Seejungfrau_ is a real masterpiece-I think that's uncontroversial-and the Symphony No. 1 in D minor is an outstanding work; it reveals a top-notch level of craft as well as inspiration, and is competitive with many far more well-known Symphonies No. 1.


Yes I know 'Die Seejungfrau' I have Chaillys disc on Decca - based on your comments I have just ordered the disc direct from Chandos for the princely sum of £2.50 so not much of a risk.

Thanks.


----------



## Flamme

Pianist, harpsichordist and conductor Steven Devine shares a range of musical choices from the unique Brazilian-jazz-ballet mix conjured up by Darius Milhaud to pieces associated with London's 18th-century Pleasure Gardens.

He also discovers the point where dance meets symphonic writing in music by Tchaikovsky and finds Mozart bringing an extra degree of operatic emotion to the text of the mass.

A series in which each week a musician explores a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010phw


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
El amor brujo
Victoria de los Ángeles, soprano
Philharmonia
Giulini*


----------



## Rambler

*Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel* Kirov Orchestra and Chorus conducted by Valery Gergiev on Philips









An excellent account of this opera.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Reverie du Pauvre*

This is a prayerful piece. At least that's what the people who discovered it in one of his notebooks thought, giving it the title Reverie. It turns out it is just the piano accompaniment to an unknown song for a singer at the Chat Noir. But still, it's played sensitively, for what it's worth.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tansman
Suite for Two Pianos
Andrzej Pikul (piano), Ewa Wolak-Moszynska (piano)
Lublin Philharmonic Orchestra
Piotr Wijatkowski*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Arensky*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor for violin, viola, and two cellos, Op. 35
Civitas Ensemble with Yo-Yo Ma
Live performance from 28 February 2016


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Clarinet Quintet in A major 

Johannes Brahms 
Clarinet Quintet in B minor *









_*Leopoldo Wlach 
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet*_

recorded 1951 (Mozart), 1952 (Brahms)


----------



## Tempesta

Giovanni Battista & Giuseppe Sammartini: Concerti & Sinfonie


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in G*

Abbado conducting the COE.


----------



## eljr

Spent the dat listening to this 5 cd set:









The Ockeghem Collection
CD 1
Salve Regina
Missa Mi-Mi
Alma redemptoris Mater
Missa Prolationum
CD 2
Missa De plus en plus
Credo "De village"
Gaude Maria
Missa Fors seulement
Fors seulement (chanson)
CD 3
Requiem
Intemerata Dei mater
Ave Maria
Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini
CD 4
Missa Cuiusvis toni
Celeste beneficium
Missa Quinti toni
S'elle m'amera/Petite camusette
Intemerata Dei mater
CD 5
Missa L'homme armé
Missa sine nomine (à3)
Missa Au travail suis
Missa Sine Nomine (à5)
The Clerks' Group/Edward Wickham
Academy Sound & Vision Gaudeamus CDGAX550 5CDs

Release 2007

Runtime: 6:30


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Spent the dat listening to this 5 cd set:
> 
> View attachment 160325
> 
> 
> The Ockeghem Collection
> CD 1
> Salve Regina
> Missa Mi-Mi
> Alma redemptoris Mater
> Missa Prolationum
> CD 2
> Missa De plus en plus
> Credo "De village"
> Gaude Maria
> Missa Fors seulement
> Fors seulement (chanson)
> CD 3
> Requiem
> Intemerata Dei mater
> Ave Maria
> Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini
> CD 4
> Missa Cuiusvis toni
> Celeste beneficium
> Missa Quinti toni
> S'elle m'amera/Petite camusette
> Intemerata Dei mater
> CD 5
> Missa L'homme armé
> Missa sine nomine (à3)
> Missa Au travail suis
> Missa Sine Nomine (à5)
> The Clerks' Group/Edward Wickham
> Academy Sound & Vision Gaudeamus CDGAX550 5CDs
> 
> Release 2007
> 
> Runtime: 6:30


Very nice,I think that you would also enjoy this recording wich I listened earlier today.


----------



## eljr

Pachelbel: Canon in D - Bach: Air on a G String - Handel: Largo from 'Xerxes' - Hallelujah Chorus - Clarke: Trumpet Voluntary

Kanon Orchestre de Chambre, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra London, Frank Shipway, Latvian Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra, Ilmar Lapinsch, Riga Radio Choir, Klemens Schnorr (organ)

Jean-Francois Paillard

Release Date: 1st Jul 2009
Catalogue No: 19975a
Label: Denon
Length: 21 minutes


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Very nice,I think that you would also enjoy this recording wich I listened earlier today.


I am sure I will. 

You know, I stole the idea to listen to the Ockeghem collection all day from your posted excerpts from it yesterday.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Tansman
Piano Concerto No. 2
David Greilsammer, piano
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Sloane*


----------



## eljr

................................


----------



## eljr

-------------------------


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler 3rd Symphony
Arnold Schoenberg Choir Vienna, Tölzer Knabenchor, Anna Larson, mezzo-soprano
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

Lucerne 2007

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday : Ivo Pogorelić (also Ivo Pogorelich; born 20 October 1958)*



Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas

Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Cantatas

Edited by Hans-Joachim Marx

Mária Zádori (soprano), Ralf Popken (counter-tenor)

Capella Savaria (on period instruments), Pál Németh

Amarilli vezzosa, HWV 82
Ero e Leandro, HWV 150
Notte placida e cheta, HWV 142


----------



## Rogerx

Carissimi, Marazzoli: Sacred Choral Works

Cantus Cölln (early music ensemble)

Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Liszt: Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, No. 5 & No. 6

Heath Quartet










Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2

Hannu Lintu, Christian Tetzlaff, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2

Pierre Boulez, Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Music From Proust's Salons

Steven Isserlis (cello), Connie Shih (piano)

Duparc: Cello Sonata in A minor
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Fauré: Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major
Hahn, R: Variations chantantes sur un air ancien
Isserlis, S: Récitatif et chant (After Holmès's 'La vision de la reine')
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Festive Symphony, The Bartered Bride & Overture and Dances

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Darrell Ang


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

Miserere Deus

*Palestrina*

Tribularer,si nescirem

*Claude Le Jeune*

Tristitia obsedit me

*Lassus*

Infelix ego

CD 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part eight dotted throughout the afternoon.

The four Pushkin songs were ostensibly composed to mark the centenary of the great poet's death, but Shostakovich seemed to pursue a hidden agenda as some of the chosen texts uncannily acted as a mirror into his own tormented soul in light of the nerve-shattering condemnation dished out to him the year before. For example, there seems little doubt as to the significance of the opening words to the first song...

_A barbarous painter with a lazy brush blackens over a picture of genius 
And foolishly scrawls his own illicit pattern all over it..._

And possibly here, from the third...

_Once again clouds have gathered above me in the quietness
Once again envious fate threatens me with misfortune..._

Symphony no.4 in C-minor for orchestra op.43 (1935-36, but withheld and not performed until 1961):










_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46 (1936-37):










_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.46, three songs arr. for bass and orchestra by Dmitri Shostakovich and the fourth by Gerald McBurney op.46a (orig. 1936-37):










Symphony no.5 in D minor for orchestra op.47 (1937):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160339


*Johannes Brahms*

Symphony No. 4 in E minor, op. 98

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber

1981, reissued 1998


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast

Benjamin Luxon (baritone), Ralph Downes (organ)

London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## eljr

In memoria of Therese
A personal playlist
Runtime: 58:14


----------



## Vasks

_Firmly Franz_

*Haydn - Overture to "La fidelta premiata" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - 6 Variations in C (McCabe/London)
Haydn - String Quartet in A, Op. 20, no. 6 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Haydn - Symphony #60 "il Distratto" (Fey/Hanssler)*


----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Missa de S ANTHONII de PADUA


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Cappricio*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos
Length: 81 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: Quintet for Strings in G minor, K. 516
Talich Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

This recent performance of Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 is very nice.


----------



## Flamme

A foraging trip is the scene of a failed marriage proposal in Anna Karenina, wild mushrooms form the key ingredient in a Meera Sodha meal, they inform the psychedelic experiments of Timothy Leary. Alice in Wonderland encountered the caterpillar, composer John Cage became interested in them, musing on the idea of playing Beethoven making a mushroom more edible. These are some of the readings in today's programme exploring fungi, with music from a range of composers including Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite, which Disney used for a scene with dancing mushrooms in Fantasia; Anna von Hausswolff's Theatre of Nature; a pygmy song for gathering mushrooms from the Bayaka people and Dvorak's evocation of a Bohemian forest. Our readers are Youssef Kerkour and Verity Henry.

Producer: Ewa Norman

You can find a Free Thinking discussion called Fungi: An Alien Encounter hearing from Merlin Sheldrake, in which Matthew Sweet cooks up some mushrooms for his guests available to download as an Arts and Ideas podcast https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000dr46 and listen out for an upcoming Late Junction in which Merlin Sheldrake's brother Cosmo composes with the actual sound of mushrooms.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010nx6


----------



## eljr

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'

Dawn Upshaw (soprano)

London Sinfonietta, David Zinman

Catalogue No: 7559792822
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 53 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
15th November 2010


----------



## Itullian

Love it.
great recorded sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part nine for the rest of today.

Orchestral excerpts from the music for the film _Chelovek s ruzhyom_ [_The Man with a Gun_] op.53 (1938):










_Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra WoO [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.54 (1939):










Piano Quintet in G minor op.57 (1940):










Incidental music for the play _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):








***

(*** same recording but with different sleeve art)


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: _The Nose_, Op. 15
Mariinsky Soloists, Orchestra, and Chorus; Valery Gergiev

I understand why this hilarious and wildly imaginative opera is rarely staged: it is extremely difficult for the orchestra and soloists, requires an enormous cast, makes insane demands in terms of staging, and has no conventional, singer-aggrandizing solos or ensembles.

But how I love it! Frankly, it's genius: frightfully, hysterically, wonderfully _good_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*MacMillan
Veni, Veni Emmanuel
After the Tryst
as others see
Three Dawn Rituals
Untold
Evelyn Glennie (percussion)
Ruth Crouch (violin)
Evelyn Glennie (percussion), Neil Foster (percussion), Peter Evans (piano), David Nicholson (piccolo)
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste, conductor
James MacMillan, conductor, piano*


----------



## 13hm13

Myaskovsky piano sonata no. 3 on ....

Scriabin, Myaskovsky, Prokofiev - Works for Piano - Sviatoslav Richter (Melodiya Edition X)


----------



## Merl

Just finished my round-up of Beethoven's SQ 14. This was one of the high-fliers. Still a superb performance and recording.


----------



## eljr

John Rutter: Requiem

Nicolas Rimmer (organ), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Choir of Clare College Cambridge, City of London Sinfonia, Timothy Brown

Naxos continues its conquest of Cambridge's college choirs and finds that from Clare College on excellent form. I suspect this will be one of those Naxos recordings that sells by the ten thousand... - Gramophone Magazine More…
Release Date: 1st Apr 2003
Catalogue No: 8557130
Label: Naxos
Length: 68 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
May 2003
Editor's Choice
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*MacMillan
From Ayrshire
Nicola Benedetti, violin
ASMF
MacMillan*


----------



## Mark Dee

I haven't been around much lately, but here is my 'mixtape' for tonight...
*
Suppe* - Pique Dame Overture _Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Douglas Gamley_
*Handel* - Adagio from Trio Sonata in E (Op. 2, No. 8) _William Primrose, Albert Spaulding_
*Tchaikovsky* - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 _Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Stephen Gunzenhauser_
*Sibelius* - Valse Triste _Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra; Herbert Kegel_
*Gounod* - Petite Symphonie in B flat major - 2nd movement 'Adante cantabile' _Athena Ensemble_
*Chopin* - Polonaise in G Sharp Minor, Bl. 6 - _Sandor Falvay_


----------



## Eramire156

*Olivier Messiaen
Quartet.for the End of Time*









*Yvonne Loriod
Christoph Poppen
Manuel Fischer-Dieskau
Wolfgang Meyer*


----------



## eljr

.

Purcell - Funeral Sentences

Tessa Bonner & Patrizia Kwella

Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe

Catalogue No: HMC901462
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 67 minutes
Recommended Recording
Building a Library
October 2017
Recommended Recording


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*MacMillan
Trumpet Concerto, "Epiclesis"
Ninian, Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra
John Wallace, trumpet
John Cushing, clarinet
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Alexander Lazarev*


----------



## Eramire156

*Wagner Concert*









*Wilhelm Furtwangler*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Turnage
Evening Songs
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: String Sextet No. 1

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz, Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme, Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160357


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Missa Solemnis

Charlotte Margiono, soprano
Catherine Robbin, mezzo-soprano
William Kendall, tenor
Alastair Miles, bass

The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

1990


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Turnage
Three Screaming Popes
CBSO
Rattle*


----------



## D Smith

Recent 1930's listening. All excellent.

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suites 1 & 2. Muti Chicago










Shostakovich: Sonata for Cello and Piano. Gabetta and Grimaud










Bax: Symphonies 4, 5 6. Handley, BBC Phil










Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 2. Chantal Juillet; Charles Dutoit, Montreal Symphony










Berg: Violin Concerto. Isabelle Faust, Abbado, Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Turnage
This Silence
The Nash Ensemble*










Such an exquisite piece.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160358


*George Frideric Handel*

Arias

Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Harry Bicket

2004


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8 in D minor
LSO
Thomson*


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins

Last night watching, very fascinating.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 7-21

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*MacMillan
The World's Ransoming
Cello Concerto
Christine Pendrill, cor anglais
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*


----------



## eljr

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

In the First, he steers the music's dramatic ebb and flow with total conviction, while also bringing tremendous clarity of fingerwork to its elaborate piano writing. Yannick Nézet-Séguin and... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2019, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 11th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 4836617
Label: DG
Length: 81 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2019

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2019
Concerto Choice

Building a Library
January 2021
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
63rd Awards (2021)
Nominee - Best Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
> 
> Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch
> 
> World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins
> 
> Last night watching, very fascinating.


My church performed this 2 years ago, it was amazing. As it is a smallish church yet architecturally rich and the performers all of top quality it really moved me.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> My church performed this 2 years ago, it was amazing. As it is a smallish church yet architecturally rich and the performers all of top quality it really moved me.


This recording is also really out of this world . Made me breathless at times.


----------



## Rogerx

*Sir Georg Solti, KBE- 21 October 1912 - 5 September 1997*



Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Overtures - Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4


----------



## Gothos

Disc 14

Josquin Des Prez
-Motets & Chansons

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109
Wiener Philharmoniker
Giulini*


----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Schumann: Études symphoniques, Op. 13
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)


----------



## Bourdon

*John Sheppard*

I love the Media vita and the three In manus tuas
There is also a very good recording with Stile Antico

Media vita
Christe Redemptor omnium
Sacris solemnis
In manus tuas I
In manus tuas II
In manus tuas III
Verbum caro


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Shostakovich - Violin Sonatas

Sergey Khachatryan (violin) & Lusine Khachatryan (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*

Saw this one yesterday with a different cover, great recording.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

As i may have mentioned quite some time ago i'm not fond of Haydn. However i spent a pleasant evening at work tonight listening to nothing but Haydn!

It's some of his trios i am exploring and i am really enjoying them.

I started the night with this piano trio:






Then moved on to some of his Baryton, Viola, Cello trios. Namely, Hob.XI:124 Hob.XI:114 (my fave of the bunch) and Hob.XI:108 from this LP :









As i enjoyed these so much and i have discovered there's 123 or so more of these Baryton trios he wrote to listen to this should keep me busy for quite some time! 

Any suggestions of your favorite recordings of Haydn trios (Baryton or otherwise) would be appreciated as you are all far more learned than my good self in these matters no doubt.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part ten for either side of an hour's walk.

By 1941 Shostakovich had largely weathered the _Lady Macbeth_ storm of 1936 and felt sufficiently confident to have another crack at opera, this time a setting of Nikolai Gogol's short story about a card-sharp who, as a result of his greed, ends up being comprehensively chiselled by a trio of other players. Shostakovich wanted to set the opera word for word as the action moved fast, but after writing the first act he realised that this would create a work of inordinate length.

By the following year Shostakovich had given up and the torso was left to gather dust. There may well have been others factors: the year Shostakovich commenced work on the opera saw the USSR at war with Germany - in 1942 the USSR was struggling badly and perhaps deep down Shostakovich felt there were higher priorities - how could he compose the epic seventh symphony which came to represent the inextinguishable Soviet spirit and then immediately follow it up with something that seemed so flippant at a time when his home city of Leningrad was being starved out?

If the surviving music for _The Gamblers_ is anything to go by it's probably as well that Shostakovich abandoned it - its spikier qualities almost hark back to the stage works of the late 20s/early 30s but in 1942 that was far too much of a risk, not to say inappropriate, in those desperate years. He may not have realised it then but at the age of 36 Shostakovich's career as a serious composer for the stage was virtually over.

Symphony no.7 in C for orchestra op.60 (by 1941):










_Cordelia's Ballad_ for mezzo-soprano and piano op.58b, arr. of the song from the incidental music to the play _King Lear_ by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):
_The Fool's Songs_ for baritone and piano op.58c, arr. of the songs from the incidental music to the play _King Lear_ by William Shakespeare op.58a (1940):
_Six Romances on Verse by English Poets_ (_sic_) for bass and piano op.62 [Texts: Sir Walter Raleigh/Robert Burns/William Shakespeare] (1942):










_Igroki_ [_The Gamblers_] - opera in one (surviving) act WoO [Libretto: Dmitri Shostakovich, after the play by Nikolai Gogol] (1941-42 inc.):










Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):


----------



## Bourdon

*Corelli*


----------



## Malx

A very rare event - I listened to this from a cassette recording I have, the quality isn't up to modern CD standards but it was more than adequate considering I made the recording back in 1994.

*Dvorak, Symphony No 6 - Slovak PO, Guzenhauser.*

Reasonable performance but a notch or two down from the very best.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Musicaterina

Some lesser known pieces of Georg Friedrich Händel:

Concerto in G major, HWV 399 for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, bassoon, two violins and orchestra. - 
Sonata in G minor, HWV 404 for flute, two violins and continuo - 
Concerto in B-flat major, HWV 288 for violin, 2 oboes and continuo - 
Flute concerto in G minor, HWV 287 - 
Sinfonia in B-flat major, HWV 339 for 2 flute, 2 violins and continuo - 
Concerto à quattro in D minor - 
Concerto in G minor, HWV 390b for 2 flutes, bassoon and orchestra -

Performed on period instruments by Musica ad Rhenum, directed by Jed Wentz.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These CDs are taken from a highly successful series of performances at Glyndebourne (one of which was captured for DVD). There is quite a bit of stage and audience noise, but for such a performance it is absolutely worth it. Chorus and orchestra under William Christie are absolutely superb and the cast could hardly be bettered with great contributions from Richard Croft and Frode Olsen. David Daniels's countertenor was at its absolute peak in 1996, rich and mellow, with wonderfully fleet and accurate coloratura, and Dawn Upshaw is a radiantly affecting Theodora. However what sets the seal on the whole performance is the deeply emotional singing of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson as Irene, so naturally and expressive and yet so rapt and intense at the same time. _As With Rosy Steps The Morn_ is one of the most meaningly beautiful pieces of Handel singing I have ever heard. What a superb artist she was.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Symphonic Poems

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestre de Paris, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Merl

So good I grabbed it today.









Arensky String Quartet 2 review


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> These CDs are taken from a highly successful series of performances at Glyndebourne (one of which was captured for DVD). There is quite a bit of stage and audience noise, but for such a performance it is absolutely worth it. Chorus and orchestra under William Christie are absolutely superb and the cast could hardly be bettered with great contributions from Richard Croft and Frode Olsen. David Daniels's countertenor was at its absolute peak in 1996, rich and mellow, with wonderfully fleet and accurate coloratura, and Dawn Upshaw is a radiantly affecting Theodora. However what sets the seal on the whole performance is the deeply emotional singing of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson as Irene, so naturally and expressive and yet so rapt and intense at the same time. _As With Rosy Steps The Morn_ is one of the most meaningly beautiful pieces of Handel singing I have ever heard. What a superb artist she was.


Glyndebourne had a pretty good sale on their CDs and DVDs recently. Not sure if it's still on.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & London Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit & Lawrence Foster


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Great,what else to say.

Symphony No.1
Berliner Philharmoniker

Symphony No. 15
London Philharmonic

Mariss Janson


----------



## Malx

*Tubin, Symphony No 2 - Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*

I had forgotten just how good a symphony this is - great!


----------



## eljr

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Release Date: 17th Feb 2014
Catalogue No: 4810811
Label: DG

Presto Recording of the Week
24th February 2014
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2014
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2014

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez

Work length21:30

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2013-09-02
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios, London


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

Release Date: 19th Jan 2018
Catalogue No: 9029572393
Label: Warner Classics

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99

Work length28:31

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## eljr

Brahms & Dvorak: Piano Trios

The Z.E.N. Trio

Release Date: 29th Sep 2017
Catalogue No: 4816292
Label: DG

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8

Work length35:11

The Z.E.N. Trio (piano trio), Zhang Zuo (piano), Esther Yoo (violin), Narek Hakhnazaryan (cello)
Recorded: 2016-06
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


Beautiful box! Looks like an important acquisition. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> This recording is also really out of this world . Made me breathless at times.


Oh no, you had to say this.

You know, with such words from you I too must purchase the Blu ray.

I just received, yesterday, the Blu ray of the CD I frequently post here, New York Rhapsody, Lang Lang. I put off the acquisition for years simply because I already owned the music on CD. It is just so pleasing to me that I could no longer fight the desire to also have the Blu ray.

The bad part is, basketball season started two days ago and either the Brookly Net's or the New York Knicks play most nights. I can't miss any games!
My video indulgences are confined to the evenings as I have an aversion to daytime TV by the disciplines of my youth.

So I am prevented from enjoying concerts in the evenings by sport this time of year. What a dilemma!

Now I will need add this to the on deck position.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Oh no, you had to say this.
> 
> You know, with such words from you I too must purchase the Blu ray.
> 
> I just received, yesterday, the Blu ray of the CD I frequently post here, New York Rhapsody, Lang Lang. I put off the acquisition for years simply because I already owned the music on CD. It is just so pleasing to me that I could no longer fight the desire to also have the Blu ray.
> 
> The bad part is, basketball season started two days ago and either the Brookly Net's or the New York Knicks play most nights. I can't miss any games!
> My video indulgences are confined to the evenings as I have an aversion to daytime TV by the disciplines of my youth.
> 
> So I am prevented from enjoying concerts in the evenings by sport this time of year. What a dilemma!
> 
> Now I will need add this to the on deck position.


Money well spend, promise.:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 'The year 1905'

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160370


*Aaron Copland*

Symphony No. 3
Quiet City

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

1986


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf, BWV 226

John Eliot Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists










Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat

Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Stravinsky: Suite Italienne from Pulcinella

Francesca Dego, Francesca Leonardi










Stravinsky: Petrushka

Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

Stravinsky: Agon

Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra










Stravinsky: Les Noces

Teodor Currentzis, Patricia Kopatchinskaja, MusicAeterna, Nadine Koutcher, Natalya Buklaga, Stanislav Leontieff, Vasiliy Korostelev


----------



## Vasks

*Halevy - Overture to "Les Mousquetaires de la reine" (Halasz/Naxos)
Onslow - Grand Septet, Op. 79 (Nielsen Qnt +/Apex)
Godard - Suite de trois morceaux, Op. 116 (Milan/Chandos)*


----------



## Vasks

Malx said:


> *Tubin, Symphony No 2 - Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*
> 
> I had forgotten just how good a symphony this is - great!


He wrote a lot of good ones.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Turnage
> Three Screaming Popes
> CBSO
> Rattle*


That looks interesting. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160371


*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo
Billy the Kid
Fanfare for the Common Man

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

1960, 1961, 1967; reissued 1997


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn :Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear"/Symphony in G minor,
Hob. I:83 "The Hen" / Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Boulez Conducts Debussy and Ravel

Franklin Cohen (clarinet), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo), Lisa Wellbaum (harp), Alison Hagley (soprano), Krystian Zimerman (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Release Date: 2nd Apr 2012
Catalogue No: 4790333
Label: DG

Ravel: Shéhérazade

Work length17:16

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano)
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez
Recorded: 1999-04-25
Recording Venue: Masonic Auditorium, Cleveland


----------



## eljr

Exiles

Max Richter, Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi

The music's constant pacing is a powerful representation of the plight of refugees. That it is here performed by the excellent Baltic Sea Philharmonic - an ensemble of no-fixed abode that connects... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 6th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: 4860445
Label: DG
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before heading off to work:

*Kodály
Peacock Variations
Hungarian State Orchestra
Dorati*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Guest

Janacek String Quartet No 2, New Zealand Quartet










I better absorbed this work on a second listening. It has an unusual form. It is not based on traditional thematic development. Musical themes appear, then reappear in different contexts, combining or juxtabposing with other themes in a seemingly haphazard, but hypnotic way. As in the first quartet, wonderfully rich sonorities from the limited resources of the string quartet.

If I remember correctly, I have listened to these works before in the Emerson Quartet and Gabrielli quartet recordings. Should I be listening to an ensemble that is more authentically "Czech?" I also find I have the Panocha Quartet recording in my collection.


----------



## Knorf

Baron Scarpia said:


> Should I be listening to an ensemble that is more authentically "Czech?"


There are several terrific performances with Czech quartets, but in no way is it required for an ensemble to speak Czech in order to produce a great performance of Janáček. On this very subject, there's a great quote from Milan Kundera, "Secluded behind their inaccessible languages, the small European nations (their life, their history, their culture) are very ill known; people think, naturally enough, that this is the principal handicap to international recognition of their art. But it is the reverse: what handicaps their art is that everything and everyone (critics, historians, compatriots as well as foreigners) hook the art onto the great national family portrait photo, and will not let it get away."

If you're interested, in the string quartet listening thread, a discussion of the Janáček Second Quartet begins here (incl. recording comparisons from numerous points of view):
https://www.talkclassical.com/64793-weekly-quartet-just-music-255.html#post2120470

I wrote this: "This limiting of Janáček to a mere provincial composer, one only interpretable by Czech musicians, does great harm to the composer: it infantilizes him and his music, and indeed his whole culture. It also inhibits the possibility of more widespread appreciation and acceptance. And it limits the fair evaluation of performances great and small of Janáček's music away from Czech-speaking ensembles. It limits Janáček in a way that is totally unfair to his greatness as a composer. (It is interesting that Janáček's widespread acceptance and appreciation in Czech lands languished until long after he had died and his music was already being performed far, far more often in the west...)"

My own experience is that quite a few Czech Quartets actually _underplay_ Janáček, almost like they are slightly embarrassed about him.


----------



## eljr

Poésie et musique

Petter Udland Johansen (soloist), Arianna Savall (soloist)

Hirundo Maris

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: FUG772
Label: Fuga Libera
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's October. The official Donaueschinger Musiktage 2021 (celebrating the 100th year of the festival) is ended as of last Sunday, but on recordings the festival can continue, as long as you want it to.

Since I can't always get out to the Musiktage in Germany, I like to spend some of each October with my collection of Col Legno and NEOS recordings of the Donaueschinger Musiktage. Today I am listening to the music from the festival of 2014. The selection of music is disparate and various: there's almost something for everyone -- everyone, that is, who enjoys contemporary experimental music.

Brian Ferneyhough's _Inconjunctions_ (a 2014 composition) is a highlight of this set of SACDs, which also includes one DVD of performances at the festival.

In the meantime, you may still be able to find streamings of the latest Musiktage, which opened this year with a performance of the opening movement of the very first work to be played in the 1921 festival debut: Paul Hindemith's String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16. A listen to the Hindemith and then to what is going on today (or even in 2014!) reveals that times (and musical expression) have certainly changed.

You may not enjoy each and every piece from a Donaueschinger Musiktage concert in recent years (or even back 100 years -- I know of folks who can't stand Hindemith!), but the musical offerings are generally at least interesting to hear. Makes me wonder how folks think up some of them there sounds.

In any case, the Donaueschinger Festival continues in my listening room, and today with the music from the 2014 Musiktage.


----------



## Malx

Now a little admission - I do enjoy Vaughan Williams's symphonic output apart from one blind (deaf) spot. I am trying again this afternoon.

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony (No 1) - LSO & Chorus, Andre Previn.*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Earth to eljr ...



eljr said:


> ...
> 
> The bad part is, basketball season started two days ago and either the Brookly Net's or the New York Knicks play most nights. I can't miss any games!
> ...
> So I am prevented from enjoying concerts in the evenings by sport this time of year. What a dilemma!
> 
> ....


Of course, you could bring along to the courts a pair of earphones and an mp3 player stuffed full of your favorite music and indulge in it during the games. The earphones and music should help alleviate some of the racket produced by basketballers -- those infernal buzzers, and that constant squeak-slap-squeak of sneakers (what an ironic term in context!) on waxed hardwood floors. Yikes!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is the Japanese mastering, which I think ended up in the Warner Bruckner box. There is a nice sense of flow here. Some conductors choose to make the many sudden transitions in the piece sound jarring, like you're being thrown to the floor by your hair. Klemperer downplays these, so I don't feel like I've been assaulted.


----------



## Gothos

WDR Sinfonieorchester/Rudolf Barshai


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Aresky*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
CHAARTS

Giving this another attempt.


----------



## eljr

Janáček: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

New Zealand String Quartet

Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 8574209
Label: Naxos
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Malx

Arrived today a deleted disc direct from Chandos for very little coin.

*Martinů, Cello Concerto No 1 - Raphael Wallfisch (cello), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part eleven for the rest of today.

Come 1944 the war had swung dramatically in the Soviet Union's favour and what the authorities were looking for at this time were patriotic films such as _Zoya_. The film was made in tribute to Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, who was, if we are to believe what she achieved in her short life, an extraordinarily brave young partisan who was hunted down, (unsuccessfully) interrogated, tortured and finally lynched aged just 18 after waging an arson and sabotage campaign against German forces 40-odd miles southwest of Moscow. Whatever the truth about her career as a partisan (a few who doubted the true extent of her exploits began to speak out in the 1990s) she probably still had more courage in one of her little fingers than the whole of Stalin, Beria, Malenkov, Zhdanov etc. put together.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor for orchestra op.65 (1943):










Orchestral excerpts from the music for the film _Zoya_ op.64 (1944):










Piano Trio No. 2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):










_Symphonic Movement_ WoO - unfinished fragment originally intended for the 9th Symphony (1945 inc.)










String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491, etc.

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)

Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedossejew

Catalogue No: PH04009
Label: Profil Medien
Series: Buchbinder Mozart Concertos

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K503

Work length30:19

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)
Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## eljr

SONNET CLV said:


> Earth to eljr ...
> 
> Of course, you could bring along to the courts a pair of earphones and an mp3 player stuffed full of your favorite music and indulge in it during the games. The earphones and music should help alleviate some of the racket produced by basketballers -- those infernal buzzers, and that constant squeak-slap-squeak of sneakers (what an ironic term in context!) on waxed hardwood floors. Yikes!


Funny how we structure our lives.

I listen to music while watching a football or basketball game on Saturday or Sunday afternoons, but never at night.

Such idiosyncracies in how I conduct my life.

I must be mad!


----------



## Knorf

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Antar_ Symphonic Suite (Symphony No. 2), Op. 9 
Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## 96 Keys

I'm currently enjoying this recent release.


----------



## eljr

Bach - Magnificat BWV243

Carlos Mena, Maria Keohane, Anna Zander, Hans-Jörg Mammel & Stephan MacLeod

Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot

Release Date: 11th Jan 2010
Catalogue No: MIR102
Label: Mirare

First Choice
Building a Library
February 2015
First Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2010
Editor's Choice
Recommended Recording
Presto Favourites
Recommended Recording

Bach, J S: Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Work length26:22


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Eramire156

*On the turntable*

*Stars of the Vienna Opera*
*1918-1945*


----------



## eljr

Ravel: Orchestral Works, Vol. 3

Orchestrations

Orchestre National de Lyon, Leonard Slatkin

Release Date: 1st Apr 2016
Catalogue No: 8573124
Label: Naxos
Series: Ravel Orchestral Works
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## 96 Keys

Very good. I particularly like the Symphony for Double String Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Thoroughly enjoyed an 'old favourite' while driving......

Kalinnikov 1st Symphony performed by Bakels and the Malaysian P.O.


----------



## eljr

Heaven Full of Stars

Vasari Singers, Jeremy Backhouse

the performances are beautifully shaped, tuning is exemplary and some of the unaccompanied singing is exquisite. There is much to enjoy on this celebratory disc. - Choir & Organ, January/February 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 9th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 8574179
Label: Naxos

Some selections from the above:


----------



## 13hm13

Attilio Ariosti: Chamber Music & Cantatas [Charlotte Lehmann, Saarbrücker Kammermusikkreis]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love this work and recording <3


----------



## eljr

Another personal playlist


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Listening to this after some time, I'm reminded of the way Jehu is described in 2nd Kings: "He driveth furiously."


----------



## Bourdon

Bernard Haitink passed away, he was a conductor I always admired.He died peacefully.


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> Bernard Haitink passed away, he was a conductor I always admired.He died peacefully.




Ugh, awful to hear. I admire him muchly as well. I feel he was generally very underrated by English-speaking classical music media.


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Liszt 22 October 1811 - 31 July 1886*



Liszt: Piano Concertos

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major, Op. 102 No. 2
Martin Fröst, Roland Pöntinen*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Baroque Bohemia & Beyond Vol.IV - Myslivecek, Gallina, Vent, Bárta, Fiala

Josef Bárta (1744-1787):
Sinfonia in F minor


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Rudorff: Symphony No. 3 & Variations

Bochumer Symphoniker, Frank Beermann


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonies 22-23-24-25

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## Merl

A fine, fine Schubert disc. Recordings that have featured in my round-ups.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24

Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Vinson Cole (tenor), Thomas Quasthoff (baritone) & Jaco Huijpen (bass)

The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra & The Netherlands Radio Choir, Bernard Haitink


----------



## HerbertNorman

's what I will be listening to today. RIP Bernard Haitink


----------



## Malx

*Martinů, Cello Concerto No 2 + Concertino for Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano & Percussion - Raphael Wallfisch (cello), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek.*

Finished off the disc that arrived yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 1


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

I know that as far as Mahler is concerned, Haitink liked the songs of "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" the most. Fortunately, we have a nice recording here that shows the orchestra and the acoustics of the hall in all their glory.
It seems appropriate, therefore, to listen to these songs that I also love very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a
Theme by Thomas Tallis

David Nolan (orchestra leader)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8 & 9 October 1986, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'/
String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K499 'Hoffmeister'

Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Malx

A new release streamed from Qobuz in excellent sound - an unusual combination of works, the  Kurtág pieces placed either side of the Dvořák makes for a very interesting disc.

One to return to in the future.

* Kurtág, Six moments musicaux & Officium breve / Dvořák, String Quintet, Op. 97 - Parker String Quartet + Kim Kashkashian (viola).*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part twelve.

Symphony no.9 in E-flat for orchestra op.70 (1945):










String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (orig. 1947-48, but withheld and not performed until 1955):










_From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - cycle of eleven songs for soprano, contralto, tenor and piano op.79, arr. for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra op.79a (orig. 1948, but withheld and not performed until 1955):










Two songs for soprano and piano op.72a, arr. of two songs for voices and orchestra from the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ op.72 [Texts: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945):
_The Dawn is Rising_ for baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Meeting at the Elbe_ op.80 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1948):
_The Song of Peace_ for soprano, baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the music for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):


----------



## Malx

R.I.P. Maestro Haitink.

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Bavarian RSO, Juliane Banse (soprano), Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> R.I.P. Maestro Haitink.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Bavarian RSO, Juliane Banse (soprano), Bernard Haitink.*


This is a very attractive box.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El sombrero de tres picos/Falla: El Amor Brujo

Teresa Berganza (mezzo)

El sombrero de tres picos, London Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Garcia Navarro


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Demetrio" (Gaigg/cpo)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #14, K.457 (Matthews/Vanguard)
Vanhal - Symphony in B-flat, B. B-flat3 (Watkinson/Naxos)*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.2 "oktober"
Chor und Sympphonieorchester des Bayerichen Rundfunks

Symphony No.12 "The Year 1917"
Sympphonieorchester des Bayerichen Rundfunks

Yesterday I really enjoyed the first CD from this set, especially Symphony No.15 with its references to Wagner was very special. I had also listened to the adagio in the performance with Ashkenazy but there the references to Wagner were less noticeable.
So a very good start for this set.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160403


*John Dowland*

Lachrimæ, or Seaven Teares

The Dowland Consort
Jakob Lindberg, leader

1986


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103
Bavarian RSO
Jochum*


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Natania Davrath (soprano)


----------



## haziz

*In memory of Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Bernard Haitink. He was an important part of my classical music journey. RIP.

Debussy: Images, La Mer others. Haitink Royal Concertgebouw










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9. Haitink LSO










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6. Haitink LPO










Mahler: Symphony No. 9 Haitink Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 Haitink Royal Concertgebouw


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160406


John Dowland

Nigel North, lute
Jacob Heringman, lute
Dorothy Linell, lute
The Rose Consort of Viols
Steven Rickards, countertenor
Catherine King, mezzo-soprano

compilation 2009


----------



## 96 Keys

In Haitink's honor, I listened to Mazzepa and Hamlet this morning.


----------



## morsing

Metamorphosen and Alpine Symfony today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Well done. It isn't particularly "revelatory," but it sounds like the way I like the piece to sound.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The Quatuor Ébène playing two classics (well, one classic and one soon to be classic I think), and an original composition by Raphaël Merlin, the cellist of the group. A very nice composition, similar to Dutilleux's and incorporating melodies from known jazz standards


----------



## eljr

John Dowland: Lachrimae Or Seven Tears

Jordi Savall

Release Date: 25th Aug 2009
Catalogue No: ADE014
Label: Alia Vox
Series: Astrée Digital Edition
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 160387
> 
> Love this work and recording <3


I love Jordi, I have not heard this one, I have it on now.

In February of 2017 I saw him play in one off the smaller halls at Carnegie Hall. The program, Musica Nova: Venetian Influences in Musical Europe was one easily one of the finest moments of music I have ever been privy to.

Included in the program were Dowland's Lachrimae pavan and The King of Denmark's Galliard.

A photo from the evening.


----------



## Malx

*Zemlinsky, Die Seejungfrau - Czech PO, Antony Beaumont.*


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.6


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

Remembering Bernard Haitink.


----------



## haziz

*Remembering Bernard Haitink.*
_
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (1965 recording - 1878/80 edition)_


----------



## eljr

Sebastian Fagerlund: Nomade & WaterAtlas

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2455
Label: BIS
Length: 58 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2021
Concerto Choice


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink

This is a truly fantastic Fifth!


----------



## 96 Keys

Three new works from this excellent composer in world premiere performances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## eljr

Spheres

Daniel Hope (violin), Jacques Ammon (piano)

Members of the Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin, Simon Halsey

Release Date: 18th Feb 2013
Catalogue No: 4790571
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## haziz

*More music in memory of Bernard Haitink.*

_
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4_


----------



## Malx

Streamed.

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 21 'Waldstein' - Rudolf Buchbinder.*

I have heard good things about this live set and if this is anything to go by then they appear to be correct.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> Streamed.
> 
> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 21 'Waldstein' - Rudolf Buchbinder.*
> 
> I have heard good things about this live set and if this is anything to go by then they appear to be correct.


I have it. It's a great cycle in excellent sound.
And very inexpensive right now.


----------



## eljr

................


----------



## eljr

.........................


----------



## Rambler

*Prokofiev: Ballet Music - excerpts from Cinderella and Romeo & Juliet* on EMI









These performances date from 1957 and 1963. They sound pretty good to my ear.


----------



## haziz

*More music in memory of Bernard Haitink.*

_Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9_
Concertgebouw O (5) - LPO (9) - Haitink


----------



## 96 Keys

A wonderful new release. In addition to the works listed on the cover, he includes 4 excerpts from "Rosamunde" that he transcribed.


----------



## Rambler

*Prokofiev: Ballet Suites from Romeo and Juliet & Chout* London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on Decca









After just listening to Prokofiev ballet extracts (including Romeo and Juliet) I'm now listening to slightly younger performances (1966). As well as Romeo and Juliet it and featuring Chout, an earlier ballet preceeding the great Prokofiev ballets by a couple of decades .


----------



## Tempesta

Berio's _Sinfonia_
Boulez


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New guitar concerto from Marcus Paus.


----------



## Merl

The always reliable Takacs.


----------



## eljr

Rebirth of a Nation

DJ Spooky (narrator)

Kronos Quartet

Release Date: 30th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CA21110
Label: Cantaloupe
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## eljr

.....................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160429


*Johannes Brahms*

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Six Songs for clarinet and piano
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet

2014


----------



## Tempesta

Xenakis: Phlegra / Jalons / Keren / Nomos Alpha / Thallein
Boulez


----------



## 96 Keys

DG released this today as a "single." I don't why it wasn't included on the original release. Anyway, it's very good but I prefer the slightly more demonic version by Horowitz. I listened to it via Qobuz.


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Klíma conducts Prokofiev - Summer Day Suite, Op.65, Prague Chamber Orchestra & A Winter Camp Fire, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra. Crossroads/Supraphon, unknown release date. Assume late 60's, as other Crossroad releases.

View attachment 160435


----------



## Bkeske

Rozhdestvensky conducts Prokofiev - The Stone Flower. Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. Мелодия/Angel 1968

View attachment 160436


----------



## Dimace

If someone asks me about the (recording) foundations of the Ring, without many consideration I will answer with three names: *Karajan, Solti and Asahina.* Karajan is Wagner's compatriot. The powerful original. Solti is the Anglo-Saxonic approach, the outer look to the Gesamtkunstwerk, which combines the English elegance (this is the key work) with the German power. Asahina is the great observer. He is gloriously approaching the Wagnerian epos as a king the battlefield and instructs his troops how to march to victory. He is the calculative force on the podium.

Beside these fundamentals we have also many other approaches to Wagner's Werk. Some of them are very good, but no one is original as the three has been mentioned above. Wagner is for the opera / music what the Greek drama is for the theater / scenic arts: the standard. You can't change a lot of things. You have a limited options for innovations, etc.

One more difficulty is the quality of the voices. The arias are long, hard and with the tendency (some times) to be boring or monotonous. The casting for Wagner's works (using movies terminology) is of paramount importance. And the conductor is also responsible, after he has made his selection, to teach the singers how ideally could perform their roles. Karajan was the best in this field. Solti & Asahina also made superbly this demanding job. (the Jap without many options, to say the truth and for this reason is so great.)

Solti's Ring took TEN years for completion. We are speaking for a monumental effort and a result of the highest caliber. A recording for the eternity. DECCA celebrated this historical event with 1970's presentation set with 22 LP's (the original is 19) The 3 extra LP's and the special booklet is* Deryck Cooke's *introduction / commentary to the work. A unique feature from which the listener can learn everything for the Ring. The book is also a Kunstwerk. The wooden presentation box is also a luxurious sample of the English quality. A stellar object from the golden era of the big recordings. (if I remember correctly the box is more than 12 kilos...)


----------



## fbjim

Stravinsky - Agon - Leinsdorf/BSO from this Sony box.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Christmas matinees from Amsterdam

Symphony No 5

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 160440


----------



## Tempesta

Scriabin: _Le Poème de l'extase,_ Op. 54 - Bartók: _4 Orchestral Pieces & 3 Village Scenes_ - 
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)

Korngold: Suite, Op. 23 for 2 Violins, Cello & Piano (Left hand) etc


----------



## MusicSybarite

96 Keys said:


> Very good. I particularly like the Symphony for Double String Orchestra.


A worthwhile composer. Her bunch of string quartets is especially concise and significant.


----------



## Rogerx

12 Stradivari

Janine Jansen (violin), Antonio Pappano (piano)

Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Falla: Danse Espagnole No. 1 (from La Vida Breve)
Heuberger: Midnight Bells (from Der Opernball)
Kern: Yesterdays (from Roberta)
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Kreisler: Syncopation
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19 - Andante
Ravel: Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera
Schumann, Clara: Romances (3), Op. 22: No. 1 - Andante Molto
Suk: Love Song, Op. 7 No. 1
Szymanowski: La Fontaine de Aréthuse
Tchaikovsky: Kuda, Kuda 'Lensky's Aria' (from Eugene Onegin)
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Mélodie in E flat major
Vieuxtemps: Dèsespoir


----------



## MusicSybarite

Talking about string quartets, Bridge's masterful 3rd SQ:










I recall not being able to grasp this work in my first attempt. Now it sounds clearer and with an interesting structure and harmonic piquancy. Thorny? Maybe, but this is music that rewards.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata Op. 5 & 7 Fantasien, Op. 116

Adam Laloum (piano)


----------



## 96 Keys

MusicSybarite said:


> A worthwhile composer. Her bunch of string quartets is especially concise and significant.


Yes, it's great--I have a copy (Maconchy string quartets). Too bad it's out of print.


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux
Recorded: 1959-10
Recording Venue: Clervaux, Luxembourg


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Berliner Philharmoniker










Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite

Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra










Stravinsky: Rite of Spring (arr. for two pianos)

Leif Ove Andsnes, Marc-André Hamelin










Stravinsky: Rite of Spring


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet

Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## vincula

Listening to Karel Szymanowski's _Myths_. A beautiful work unknown to me. David Oistrakh & Vladimir Yampolsky unveiling its magic this cold October morning.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Recently I have been returning to a number of recordings that I had ignored over the years due to over familiarity. Frankly most of the works are first rate and do not merit the neglect - this mornings first selection is a prime example.

*Vivaldi, Le Quattro Stagioni - AAM, Christopher Hogwood. *


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Recently I have been returning to a number of recordings that I had ignored over the years due to over familiarity. Frankly most of the works are first rate and do not merit the neglect - this mornings first selection is a prime example.
> 
> *Vivaldi, Le Quattro Stagioni - AAM, Christopher Hogwood. *


One of my favourite recordings of this wonderful work.

Also keen on many Hogwood records …..


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"

played by The English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock on period instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt & Piano Concerto

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Oivin Fjeldstad


----------



## Malx

More Vivaldi.
*Vivaldi, Concerti e Cantate - Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini.*

A good combination of vocal and instrumental music that makes for an excellent mini concert.


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543

played by The English Concert conducted by Trevor Pinnock on period instruments


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Walton, Passacaglia for solo Cello & Sonata for Violin and Piano - The Nash Ensemble.*

Walton is a composer who may not have created music that is thought of as ultra-modern for his time but, for me, his compositions are at the very least interesting and at times excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part thirteen spread out over the whole of this afternoon.

After being spanked again in the aftermath of the infamous (not to say ridiculous) 'Zhdanov' conference of 1948 Shostakovich unexpectedly hit the jackpot - the rather mundane oratorio from 1949, _Song of the Forests_, and the soundtrack for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ from the same year jointly earned him a prestigious Stalin Prize in 1950, the added advantage of which was the improvement of his financial situation as his dismissal from the Leningrad Conservatory two years before had left him a lot less comfortably off. Shostakovich may not have known it at the time as previous experience had taught him to be cautious at the very least, but from this point the clouds above him would begin to lift - by wisely withholding his more contentious works and knowing better how to keep his head down Shostakovich managed to avoid further trouble during Stalin's final years.

In the years immediately after his original 1936 condemnation in _Pravda_ Shostakovich's film work increased to almost conveyor belt proportions as it gave him the best opportunity of continually working while riding out occasional storms. A number of the films Shostakovich provided music for from then up until the mid-1950s were little more than propaganda fodder of the Stalinist/Socialist Realism variety with pro-forma music to match, but he was savvy enough to realise that it was the safest and easiest way to earn regular money during those years when his standing in official cultural circles was intermittently precarious.

_The Fall of Berlin_ seems on the surface a good war movie (and Shostakovich's music does rise above the humdrum when necessary, especially during the combat sequences) but credibility was stretched beyond its limits when Stalin was portrayed as some kind of 20th century cross between Napoleon and King Solomon. For example, there is the final scene where soon after the German surrender a radiant Stalin appears at Tempelhof Airport and spouts on about world peace in front of the adoring crowd - in reality he didn't even appear on German soil until the Potsdam Conference months later and throughout the whole of the war he rarely (if ever) went any further west than Moscow. Cult of Personality propaganda didn't seem to get much more sycophantic - or inaccurate - than this.










Apologies for the first image below being of smaller size than the others - I am unable to scale this one up and I was unable to find another suitable one online which I could tinker with.

_Pesn' o lesakh_ [_Song of the Forests_] - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949):










Complete music for the film _Padeniye Berlina_ [_The Fall of Berlin_] for mixed choir, youth choir and orchestra op.82, arr. by Mario Pilati a.k.a. 'Adriano' [Texts: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky/Russian folk sources] (orig. 1949 - arr. 1996):










String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Dva romansa na slova Mikhail Lermontova_ [_Two Romances on Verses by Mikhail Lermontov_] for male voice and piano op.84, arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1950):
_Chetyre romansa na slova Evgeni Dolmatovskogo_ [_Four Songs to Words by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for voice and piano op.86 (1951):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## SearsPoncho

Arensky - String Quartet #2 - Nash Ensemble


Shostakovich - Symphony #15 - Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160459


*Johannes Brahms*

Trio in B major for piano, violin, and cello, op. 8
Trio in E flat major for piano, violin, and horn, op. 40
Trio in C major for piano, violin, and cello, op. 87
Trio in C minor for piano, violin, and cello, op. 101
Trio in A minor for piano, clarinet, and cello, op. 114

The Florestan Trio
Stephen Stirling, horn
Richard Hosford, clarinet

1998, reissued 2014


----------



## eljr

Boccherini: String Quintets

Europa Galante

Catalogue No: 5454212
Label: Erato
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2001
Editor's Choice

Boccherini: String Quintet in A minor Op. 25 No. 6 (G300)

Work length20:26

Fabio Biondi (violin), Maurizio Naddeo (violoncello), Antonio Fantinuoli (violoncello), Enrico Casazza (violin), Ernesto Braucher (viola)
Europa Galante
Recorded: 1999-12-08
Recording Venue: 5-8 December 1999 / Montevarchi, Tuscany


----------



## eljr

Agnus Dei

Margaret Phillips (organ), Julie Cooper, Kim Porter, Jeremy Budd (tenor), Ben Davies, Ruth Dean

The Sixteen, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, The Sixteen Orchestra, Harry Christophers, Eamonn Dougan

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: COR16186
Label: Coro
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Showing a bit of love for Babbitt on this thread. Philomel, Phenomena and a few of the piano works from yesterday, and the rest from this early saturday morning


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> *Walton, Passacaglia for solo Cello & Sonata for Violin and Piano - The Nash Ensemble.*
> 
> Walton is a composer who *may not have created music that is thought of as ultra-modern for his time *but, for me, his compositions are at the very least interesting and at times excellent.


This is something I appreciate to Walton's music. After Vaughan Williams the English Scholl lost somehow (personal opinion) its orientation (not its quality, which is very good) and the works which remind me its roots are more welcome than others.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Lieder

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano)

Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 71 Nos. 1-5
Brahms: Lieder (4), Op. 96
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 107
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 94
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 63, Nos. 1-9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42


----------



## Malx

In the words of MPFC - 'now for something completely different'
*Xenakis, Phlegra, Jalons*, Keren - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Benny Sluchin (trombone(Keren)),Michel Tabachnik, Pierre Boulez*.*

After a morning spent with Vivaldi and Walton I fancied a change of tack.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.3 "May"

Symphony No.14

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Vasks

_Two Norwegian symphonies from 1944_

*Valen - Symphony #2 (Ceccato/Simax)
Saeverud - Symphony #7 "Psalm" (Kitajenko/Simax)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Dance Suite, SZ 77
2 Pictures, SZ 46
Hungarian Sketches, SZ 97
Divermento, SZ 113
CSO
Boulez*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boys Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## qfcbv

Haydn Symphonies


----------



## eljr

Sofia Gubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du, The Wrath of God & The Light of the End

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4861457
Label: DG
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du, The Wrath of God & The Light of the End
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons
> 
> Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
> Catalogue No: 4861457
> Label: DG
> Length: 62 minutes


Is "Ich und DU" in any way related to Martin Buber?


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Is "Ich und DU" in any way related to Martin Buber?


Not that I am aware of. But there does seem to be an indirect relationship.

You may find this of interest.

I did.


----------



## Musicaterina

Nicola Antonio Porpora: Concerto in G major for Violoncello, Strings & B.c

played by Joseph Crouch (violoncello) and The English Concert conducted by Harry Bicket


----------



## 96 Keys

eljr said:


> Not that I am aware of. But there does seem to be an indirect relationship.
> 
> You may find this of interest.
> 
> I did.


Thank you for posting that article--it was very interesting. I'm going to listen to the recording again right now. (With apologies to Andres Mustonen!)


----------



## eljr

Americascapes

Basque National Orchestra, Robert Trevino

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: ODE 1396-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 61 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
1st October 2021


----------



## fbjim

Earl Wild - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini







What's more fun than Earl Wild doing highly virtuosic romantic music, honestly.


----------



## eljr

Rhapsody in Blue

Earl Wild (piano), Pasquale Cardillo (clarinet)

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler

Release Date: 24th Apr 1995
Catalogue No: G010001717197S
Label: RCA
Series: Living Stereo
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

The Big Turtle Fanfare From The South China Sea [1985] - For Trumpet
Trumpet - Håkan Hardenberger

Pieces For 2 Pianos [1976]
Piano - Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky

Etudes Pour Piano, Livre I [1985]
Piano - Gianluca Cascioli
Slancio	
Concerto For Piano And Orchestra [1985-88]
Conductor - Pierre Boulez
Ensemble - Ensemble Intercontemporain

Piano - Pierre-Laurent Aimard

Concerto For Violin And Orchestra [1989-93] - Dedicated To Saschko Gawriloff
Conductor - Pierre Boulez
Ensemble - Ensemble Intercontemporain
Violin - Saschko Gawriloff


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming and watching the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Todays program…

View attachment 160473

View attachment 160474


----------



## Taplow

eljr said:


> Rhapsody in Blue
> 
> Earl Wild (piano), Pasquale Cardillo (clarinet)
> 
> Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler
> 
> Release Date: 24th Apr 1995
> Catalogue No: G010001717197S
> Label: RCA
> Series: Living Stereo
> Length: 69 minutes


I really must listen to this. My favourite R*hapsody in Blue* has to currently be:










(currently listening … to keep this on topic)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Yesterday with Klemperer and today this fine symphony with Haitink.

Symphony No.6


----------



## Malx

Earlier, a disc that is rarely played.
*Motherland by Khatia Buniatishvili - a themed collection of piano pieces by various composers*.

It's the kind of disc that when given the occasional play is fine but never likely to be a regular visitor to my player.


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


This one is tomorrow on my list with Janson


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part fourteen for the rest of today.

Although the final few years of Stalinism brought about a new batch of less important works Shostakovich managed to find an unexpected way to showcase his individuality while still avoiding trouble - the _Twenty Four Preludes and Fugues_ op.87 may have harked back to the purity of J.S. Bach in spirit but this compendium of solo piano pieces was also a clever method for allowing DSCH to let off some proper creative steam. The earlier _Twenty Four Preludes_ op.34 (1932-33) was an enjoyable enough set but this collection was on a different plane altogether.

Just a quick note about the the excerpts of music put together by Levon Atovmyan under the misleading title of _'Maxim' Trilogy_: no music for the third film, _The Vyborg Side_, was included in the suite but for some reason two pieces from the unconnected film _The Unforgettable Year 1919_ were. As these two pieces are included in a separate suite which is part of this same session I won't bother listening to them twice.

Apologies for one of the images being of smaller size - I am unable to scale this one up and I was unable to find another suitable one online to tinker with.

_Twenty Four Preludes and Fugues_ for piano op.87 (1950-51):










Orchestral suite from the music for the film _Nezabyvaemyy 1919 god_ [_The Unforgettable Year 1919_] op.89a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1951 - arr. 1954):










Fragments from the music for the _'Maxim'_ trilogy of films for male choir and orchestra op.50a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan [Text: Leonid Radin] (orig. 1934-51 - arr. 1961):










_Nad Rodinoi Nashei Solntsye Siyaet_ [_The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_] - cantata for mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1952):


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

Missa Gaudeamus
Salve Regina

Motets À la Vierge


----------



## Malx

A couple of old school conductors showing their class.

*Schumann, Symphony No 2 - Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Helen Donath (soprano), Birgit Finnila (mezzo), Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Sir John Barbirolli.*

Barbirolli's Mahler 2 live from Stuttgart is currently one of my favourites, the sound is very good but not top notch but this is a performance that just grabs you and doesn't let go - love it.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bkeske

Siegfried Landau conducts Balakirev - Piano Concerto In E-Flat Major & Lyapunov - Rhapsody On Themes From The Ukraine For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 28. Westfälisches Sinfonieorchester Recklinghausen. Turnabout 1977

View attachment 160480


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some more Babbitt
Is the 2nd one the worst cover ever?


----------



## Itullian

Symphony #2, fantastic sound.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

Herbert von Karajan - 100th Anniversary Collection

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Marga Höffgen (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor) & Otto Edelmann (baritone)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chor der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Herbert von Karajan

Release Date: 4th Feb 2008
Catalogue No: 5158632
Label: Warner Classics
Series: The Karajan Collection
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Work length1:05:30
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Marga Höffgen (contralto), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Otto Edelmann (bass-baritone)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Wiener Singverein
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1955-07-29
Recording Venue: 24 - 29 Jul 1955, Musikvereinssaal, Vienna


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Streaming and watching the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Todays program…
> 
> View attachment 160473
> 
> View attachment 160474


I'll watch this later, I missed it today. :tiphat:


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia / Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5 / Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Мелодия/Angel 1968

View attachment 160483


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> I'll watch this later, I missed it today. :tiphat:


Replay tomorrow. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous playing and sound


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Le Co D'Or Suite & Borodin - Prince Igor Excerpts. London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. Mercury 'Golden Imports' 1973

View attachment 160484


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Tchaikovsky - The Seasons (orchestral version). U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Мелодия/Columbia Masterworks 1978

Radio Station Copy

View attachment 160486


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4. The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979

View attachment 160488


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 4


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Viktoria Mullova (violin), Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

American Dreams - Romantic American Masterpieces

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Raymond Leppard

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Canning, T: Fantasy on a Hymn by Justin Morgan
Carmichael, H: Prayer and Cathedral Vision
Carpenter, J A: Sea-Drift
Chadwick: Noel
Foote: Suite in E major, Op. 63
Gershwin: Lullaby for Strings


----------



## Gothos

-----------


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloReimagined - Bach, Haydn, Mozart

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K314


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## vincula

Two hugely enjoyable Piano Quintets.









Much to enjoy in this album. Give it a whirl!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Farewell Bartók and Stravinsky. Greetings Prokofiev!










Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet

Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra










Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 "Leaves from an Unwritten Diary"

Tippett Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise in G minor, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Mark Dee

*Berlioz: Requiem, Op.5 (Grand Messe des Morts)*
University of Utah Civic Chorale, University of Utah A Capella Choir, Charles Bressler, 
Utah Symphony Orchestra & Maurice Abravanel


----------



## Malx

A pleasing way to start the day.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 50 No 4 - Quatuor Zaïde.*

*Debussy, String Quartet - Juilliard Quartet.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I normally avoid Bartoli, but the rest of the cast, save for the rather weak Eustazio of Daniel Taylor, is excellent and David Daniels, at his mid career best, is superb. Wonderful performances too from Bernarda Fink, Luba Organasova and Gerald Finley, but Hogwood, as so often in opera, can be a bit stiff.

Actually Bartoli doesn't get that much to do in the role of Almirena, though she does get the opera's big hit number _Lascia ch'io pianga_, a gorgeous piece, which is marred here for me by the explosive way she rolls her r's.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday I went on a longer trip in my fantastic Jaguar I-Pace electric car. It's perfect for listening to music! Mahler 6 and Prokofiev piano concertos. Nice


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi: Concerto Grosso in d minor RV565 Op 3 No 11

played by the European Union Baroque Orchestra

Director & violin Enrico Onofri
Concertmaster Johannes Pramsohler


----------



## Merl

For this week's Penderecki quartet in the SQ thread. Niiiiice!


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 29 'Hammerklavier' - Sviatoslav Richter.*

Live recording from the BBC archives recorded in the Royal Festival Hall 18th June 1975 - slightly marred by the sound which has a smidgen of background hiss and at a couple points, as Richter gives it his all, the piano sounds a little clangorous (probably not helped by the RFH acoustic).
Its not enough to put me off listening to a fine performance but I wonder could the BBC engineers not have done a little better in 1975.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No 3 BWV1048

played by the European Union Baroque Orchestra

Director & harpsichord LARS ULRIK MORTENSEN
Concertmaster HUW DANIEL


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1 - 6

played by the Orchestra Mozart

Principal violin: Giuliano Carmignola

Conductor: Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

*Morales*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas

Marco Ceccato (cello)

Accademia Ottobonio


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part fifteen throughout this afternoon. Now crossing over into the initially tentative post-Stalin 'thaw' period.

_Dances of the Dolls_ - seven pieces for piano WoO, extracted from music for the ballet _The Bolt_ op.27, the Honoré de Balzac play _The Human Comedy_ op.37 and the ballet _The Limpid Stream_ op.39 (orig. 1930-31, 1933-34 and 1934-35 - arr. 1952):










_Chetyre monologa na slova Aleksandr Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952):
_Chetyre grecheskie pesni_ [_Four Greek Songs_] for voice and piano op.91e [Texts: Kostís Palamás/Sofia Mavroidi-Papadakis/anon. Greek folk sources] (1952-53):










String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Symphony no.10 in E-minor for orchestra op.93 (1953):










Orchestral suite from the music for the film _Ovod_ [_The Gadfly_] op.97a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1955 - arr. ????):


----------



## Malx

*Viotti, Violin Concerto No 13 - Adelina Oprean (violin), European Community Chamber Orchestra, Jörg Faerber.*

A disc I've had for years but seldom played. I remember grabbing a bundle of Helios discs from a little shop in Perth, back in the early nineties, they were virtually giving them away (new). Without really knowing who/what I was buying, I put my trust in the Hyperion label. 
The concerto is pleasant enough, a romantic violin concerto, but with nothing to really distinguish it from many others.


----------



## Faramundo

Two great moments of meditation.


----------



## Taplow

Spinning some vinyl today:

Beethoven: Pastoral Symphony
Pierre Monteux: Vienna Philharmonic
Decca: SPA 113 (Australian pressing)


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Bourdon

*Satie*

CD 42


----------



## Guest

Szymanowski, String Quartet No 2.










A remarkable work. The first movement, eerily sweet melodies float over a skittering accompaniment. The second movement a sarcastic burlesque, the final movement another slow movement, more throbbing and assertive that the opening with some remarkably rich sonorities. Fine music. Fine performance.


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique - Leningrad PO, Avrid Jansons.*

I believe a Melodiya recording from around 1977, cover says remastered in 1988, another interesting live recording from Russia.


----------



## Taplow

More vinyl, rescued from my father's garage:

*Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2*
Isaac Stern, Alexander Zakin
mfp Classics: CFP 4071


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini - Barenboim/Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Tchaikovsky's wildest score)


Faure - Complete Piano Music - Jean-Philippe Collard 


Poulenc - Flute Sonata - from the Complete Poulenc Chamber Music from the Nash Ensemble


Bach - Toccatas for keyboard - Gould


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Agon*

I developed a silly prejudice against Erich Leindsdorf when I was a young man, because I'd see him in ads in old issues of Life magazine pushing soap or whatever, and I was appalled that a conductor would stoop so low. So to this day, I haven't heard anything he recorded, because I thought he was a hack.

Today, I finally actually heard one of his recordings. It turns out he breathes life into this piece, more so than my other recording of this. He was definitely not a hack. I'm glad I finally figured that out.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Concertos

Jos Van Immerseel (fortepiano) & Yoko Kaneko (fortepiano), Frank Theuns (flute), Marjan de Haer (harp), Ulrich Hubner (horn)

Anima Eterna

Release Date: 23rd Jun 2017
Catalogue No: ALPHA339
Label: Alpha
Series: Essential Baroque Masterpieces
Recommended Recording
Building a Library
September 2018
Recommended Recording

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365

Work length24:26

Yoko Kaneko, Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna


----------



## Vasks

*Corselli - Overture to "Oratorio de Santa Clotilde" (Moreno/Glossa)
Lotti - Requiem in F (Hengelbrock/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yesterday I went on a longer trip in my fantastic Jaguar I-Pace electric car. It's perfect for listening to music! Mahler 6 and Prokofiev piano concertos. Nice


This is something I cannot do although I admit I have no motor vehicle as silent as yours. Still, trucks, horns, road to tire sounds, city sounds...

A car is for rock or pop for me.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Le jet d'eau, L. 64/3
Trois Ballades de François Villon, L 119
Alison Hagley, soprano
Cleveland Orchestra
Boulez*


----------



## eljr

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

Work length30:49

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Andrew Manze
Recorded: January 2016
Recording Venue: Großer Sendesaal des NDR Landesfunkhaus Hannover, Germany
Release Date: 16th Feb 2018


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Suite bergamasque, L 75
Kocsis*


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.4

London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160506


*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi*

Stabat Mater
Laudate pueri Dominum
Confitebor tibi Domine

Julia Lezhneva, soprano
Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor
Coro della Radiotelevisione svizzera, Lugano
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis, direction

2013


----------



## Art Rock

Archetypen - Bilder und Symbole in der Welt der Orgelmusik (Becker-Foss & Wurm)

First CD of a 4CD box - works by Buxtehude, Kraft and Ligeti.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

Work length28:54

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)
Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007

Work length16:39

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Release Date: 17th Sep 2001


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

Work length30:54

Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1954-11-10
Recording Venue: 9 & 10 Nov 1954, Kingsway Hall, London

Release Date: 4th Feb 2008

Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Philipp Telemann: Sonata a minor for Viola da gamba and b.c.

played by: Ewa Witczak - viola da gamba, Dorota Zimna - harpsichord


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven *

Symphony No.6

Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Reynaldo Hahn* : _Complete Songs_
Tassis Christoyannis, Jeff Cohen


----------



## eljr

...................................


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Ariasexta

Concerto Italiano 
Alessandrini Rinaldo








Concerto Soave, Maria Cristina Kiehr
Jean Marc Aymes

Here are some of my favorite monteverdi discs, collecting some of his sacred music and madrigals. 
Recently, I am pivoted around Monteverdi`s music.


----------



## atsizat

The part that starts after 2:00 is Magnificent


----------



## Mark Dee

Sunday evening's 'Mixtape'

*Borodin - Prince Igor Overture*
_National Radio Symphony Orchestra of Urakine; Theodore Kuchar; Kiev Chamber Choir_

*Sternhold - Fêtes Tzigane*
_London Festival Orchestra; Josef Sakonov_

*Poulenc: Model Animals - Early Morning*
_Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire; Georges Prêtre_

*Ravel: Gaspard De La Nuit - Scarbo*
_François-Joël Thiollier_

*Beethoven - Cello Sonata No 3 in A major - Scherzo*
_Pablo Casals (cello), Rudolf Serkin (piano)_


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010qnr
The English Concert directed by Kristian Bezuidenhout perform choral, instrumental and theatre music by Handel and Purcell.

Reading the chauvinistic tub-thumping of 'Why, why are all the muses mute?' is a dispiriting experience. But in combination with Purcell's ravishing music, the undistinguished, sycophantic text designed to flatter King James II is elevated to a level far beyond anything its anonymous author had a right to expect, including one of Purcell's finest ground bass arias, 'Britain, thou now art great'.

James Bridges' prodigal extravagance left little of any lasting consequence but for the music he commissioned from Handel. It includes the masque Acis and Galatea and the oratorio Esther, written to be performed at his opulent mansion at Cannons, near Edgeware. And for the church on his estate, the Duke of Chandos also commissioned the 11 Chandos Anthems. In these Psalm settings for voices, wind, and strings, Handel often ingeniously recycles some of his older works to make new-minted music with all his customary brilliance for word-setting, including here, texts from Psalm 89.

Presented live from Wigmore Hall by Hannah French.

Handel: Concerto Grosso in D minor (Op 6, Nr 10)
Purcell: Why, why are all the muses mute? (Welcome song for King James II) (Z 343)

8.20 pm
Interval

8.40 pm
Purcell: Overture from The Gordion Knot Untied (Z 597)
Hornpipe from King Arthur (Z 628)
Slow Air from The Old Bachelor (Z. 607)
First Act Tune from The Virtuous Wife (Z 611)
"How Blessed are Shepherds" from King Arthur, Z. 628
Curtain Tune from Timon of Athens (Z 632)
Handel: Chandos Anthem No. 7 'My song shall be alway' (HWV 252)

Anna Dennis & Miriam Allan (soprano)
James Hall (countertenor)
David de Winter (tenor) 
Matthew Brook & Ashley Riches (bass)
The English Concert
Kristian Bezuidenhout (harpsichord/director)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part sixteen for the rest of today.

_Byli potselui_ [_We Had Kisses_] - song for bass and piano op.98b [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954):
_Devichya-laskovaya_ [_The Tender Girl Song_] from the music for the film _Pervy Eshelon_ [_The First Echelon_] op.99, arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano and piano WoO [Text: Sergei Vasiliev] (orig. 1955-56 - arr. ????):










_Pyat romansov na slova Evgeni Dolmatovkogo_ [_Five Romances on Verses by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for bass and piano op.98 (1954):
_Ispanskie pesni_ [_Spanish Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.100 [Texts: José Rizal/anon. folk sources] (1956):










String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):










Symphony no.11 [_The Year 1905_] in G-minor for orchestra op.103 (1957):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160517


*Alexander Borodin*

Overture from "Prince Igor"
Polovtsian Dances
Polovtsian March
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2 in B minor

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ole Schmidt

1996, reissued 2013


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in pslam settings and hymns by Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Christmas matinees from Amsterdam

Symphony No 9


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge in B flat major

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## 96 Keys

Just the Stevenson. Very good performance.


----------



## 13hm13

le Duc (1742-1777)
Three Symphonies, etc.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work:


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Scriabin: Miroirs

Andrew Tyson (piano)

Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F sharp minor, Op. 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 10, Op. 70


----------



## Rogerx

Lisa Batiashvili: Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc

Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Erbarme dich (from St Matthew Passion, BWV244)
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Violin Sonatas

Adelina Oprean (violin), Justin Oprean (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

*Georges Bizet[(25 October 1838 – 3 June 1875)*



Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's classic recording of Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_ has no doubt now been superseded by more historically informed performances, but it still has its attractions, not least the star roster of soloists, featuring the wonderful Fritz Wunderlich in his last commercial recording. Indeed he didn't actually finish the recording before his untimely death and some of the recitatives are sung by Werner Krenn.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010x6m
Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today Sarah lets the sunshine in with a freewheeling piano duet by Debussy, feels the power of Dora Pejačević's Phantasie Concertante in D Minor, and enjoys cascading violins and sensual harmonies in a concerto grosso by Francesco Geminiani.

Plus, an intimate performance of O Sacrum Convivium by contemporary British composer Gabriel Jackson.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Semyon Bychkov, Kirill Gerstein, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5

Mariss Jansons, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra










Orff: Carmina Burana

Jos van Immerseel, Yeree Suh, Yves Sealens, Thomas Bauer, Anima Eterna Brugge, Collegium vocale gent, Cantate Domino


----------



## Malx

Another of those cheap yet interesting discs on the Leningrad Masters label.
*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Leningrad PO, Yevgeny Mravinsky.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Kivimees

The Unknown Järvi









Maarika Järvi (daughter and sister to the famous Järvis) plays flute concertos by Peeter Vähi (Chant of the Celestial Lake) and Urmas Sisask (Leonides).

Brother Kristjan conducts the Tallinn Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Potter: Orchestral Works

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Howard Griffiths
Potter, C: Cymbeline: Overture
Potter, C: Introduzione e Rondo for Piano & Orchestra
Potter, C: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Missa Se la face ay pale
Motet O très piteulx
Motet Magnanime gentis


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
-Symphony No.9 in C major
-Symphony No.10 in D major
-Symphony No.11 in E flat major
-Symphony No.12 in E major


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160537


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concerto in F major, RV 98 "La Tempesta di mare"
Concerto in G minor, RV 104 "La Notte"
Concerto in D major, RV 90 "Il Gardellino"
Concerto in G major, RV 435
Concerto in F major, RV 442 "Tutti gli istrumenti sordini"
Concerto in G major, RV 101

Giovanni Antonini, recorder
Il Giardino Armonico

1992


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence & Glazunov: String Quintet

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 5*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Quartets Op. 18 No. 5 & 6


----------



## Vasks

*Frederic Cowen - Overture to "The Butterfly's Ball" (Gamba/Chandos)
Benjamin Godard - String Quartet #1 (Quatour Elysee/Timpani)
Edward Elgar - Elegy for Strings (Higgins/Somm)
Marcolm Sargent - An Impression on a Windy Day (Sutherland/ASV)*


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9, 'Jeunehomme' - Rondos, K. 382 and 386

Annerose Schmidt (piano)

Dresdner Philharmoniker, Kurt Masur

Release Date: 14th May 2021
Catalogue No: 885470019550
Label: Eterna Records
Length: 46 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part seventeen for this afternoon.

_Suite for Variety Orchestra_, arr. from earlier film and ballet music WoO - previously mistitled as _Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.2_ (prob. arr. late 1950s):










Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959):










String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Satiri (Kartinki Proshlogo)_ [_Satires (Pictures of the Past)_] - cycle of five songs for soprano and piano op.109 [Texts: Sasha Chorny] (1960):


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Op. 16 - Chausson: Poème, Op. 25 - Ravel: Tzigane, M. 76

William Lincer (viola), Zino Francescatti (violin)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone

*Rautavaara* - _Symphony No. 3_: II. Langsam, doch nich schleppend


----------



## Malx

*Bernstein, Serenade after Plato's "Symposium" - Rachel Kolly D'Alba (violin), Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, John Axelrod.*

I'm not a huge fan of Bernstein's compositions but this one I do like.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160545


*Claude Debussy*

Images, Book I
Images, Book II
Préludes, Book II

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

_Bernard Haitink In Memoriam_:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Gerhild Romberger, mezzo-soprano
Augsburger Domsingknaben, Frauenchor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Haitink*










*Debussy
La Mer
Concertgebouw
Haitink*


----------



## Kivimees

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 160545
> 
> 
> *Claude Debussy*
> 
> Images, Book I
> Images, Book II
> Préludes, Book II
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> 2014


Hyperion has a fine recording of Scriabin's piano sonatas by Marc-André Hamelin as well.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by an earlier post.

*Vivaldi, Concerti da Camera Vol 2 - Il Giardino Armonico.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Johannes-Passion BWV 245 (Part I) - Elly Ameling / Brigitte Fassbaender / Theo Altmeyer / Franz Crass / Kurt Moll, Consortium Musicum, Wolfgang Gönnenwein.*


----------



## eljr

Zal - The Music of Milosz Magin

Lucas Debargue (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Kremerata Baltica (chamber ensemble)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 19439870312
Label: Sony
Length: 76 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben BWV 147

sung and played by the Netherlands Bach Society

Marcus Creed, conductor
Griet de Geyter, sopran
Alex Potter, alto
Guy Cutting, tenor
Matthias Winckhler, bass






In loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who led me to the wedding altar almost one month ago and who died today morning after a short severe disease at the blessed age of - believe it or not - 106 years.

This cantata was the favourite Bach cantata of my grandfather. He sung it often with the church choir - and he could sing the beginning choir and both chorals completely by heart. He didn't need sheets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part eighteen for the rest of today.

Three songs from the _Satiri (Kartinki Proshlogo)_ [_Satires (Pictures of the Past)_] cycle of five songs for soprano and piano op.109, arr. for soprano and orchestra by Gennady Rozhdestvensky [Texts: Sasha Chorny] (orig. 1960 - arr. ????):










String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110, arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.110a (orig. and arr. 1960):










Orchestral suite from the music for the film _Pyat Dney, Pyat Nochei_ [_Five Days, Five Nights_] op.111a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1960 - arr. 1961):










Symphony no.12 [_The Year 1917_] in D-minor for orchestra op.112 (1961):


----------



## Malx

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben BWV 147
> 
> sung and played by the Netherlands Bach Society
> 
> Marcus Creed, conductor
> Griet de Geyter, sopran
> Alex Potter, alto
> Guy Cutting, tenor
> Matthias Winckhler, bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who led me to the wedding altar almost one month ago and who died today morning after a short severe disease at the blessed age of - believe it or not - 106 years.
> 
> This cantata was the favourite Bach cantata of my grandfather. He sung it often with the church choir - and he could sing the beginning choir and both chorals completely by heart. He didn't need sheets.


Sorry to hear of your sad loss - hopefully the music will give you some solace.


----------



## Malx

*Zemlinsky, Symphony in D - Czech PO, Antony Beaumont.*

Very nice - a work new to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 5

Symphony No. 6

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Sorry to hear of your sad loss - hopefully the music will give you some solace.


.................+1


----------



## 96 Keys

Very pleasant, if not exactly life-affirming.


----------



## eljr

Rachel Kolly d'Alba: American Serenade

Rachel Kolly d'Alba (violin)

Orchestre National de la Pays de la Loire, John Axelrod

Release Date: 8th Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 2564657657
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## eljr

Musicaterina said:


> In loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who led me to the wedding altar almost one month ago and who died today morning after a short severe disease at the blessed age of - believe it or not - 106 years.
> 
> This cantata was the favourite Bach cantata of my grandfather. He sung it often with the church choir - and he could sing the beginning choir and both chorals completely by heart. He didn't need sheets.


I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Choral "Jesus bleibet meine Freude"

played by:

Matthias Michael Beckmann - 5-saitiges Violoncello / 5-stringed Cello
Michael Walter - Klavier
Clarissa Bürgschwendtner - Kontrabass


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> *Bernstein, Serenade after Plato's "Symposium" - Rachel Kolly D'Alba (violin), Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, John Axelrod.*


Clearly I stole this idea from you. :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Can we agree on borrowed


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso", String Quintet in C major Op. 29*
Leipziger Streichquartett (*with Barbara Buntrock, viola)

New arrival! I'm starting with Op. 95 since several recent listening comparisons are pretty fresh in my ear. The Op. 29 is new to me.


----------



## Red Terror

A moving interpretation of the Pavane. Lovely.


----------



## Eramire156

*Edward Elgar
Cello Concerto
Sea Pictures*









*Jacqueline Du Pré
Dame Janet Baker

Sir John Barbriolli
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Mark Dee

Jacques Loussier's classic interpretation of Sleepers Awake!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Kádár Kata (Mother Listen)
Márta Szirmay, mezzo-soprano
Budapest SO
György Lehel*


----------



## 96 Keys

Some formidable playing here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*

What is most notable about this recording is the sound - very much alive. I guess that's what Decca was known for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Musicaterina said:


> In loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who led me to the wedding altar almost one month ago and who died today morning after a short severe disease at the blessed age of - believe it or not - 106 years.


I'm sorry for your loss, but what a great memory you've been given.


----------



## eljr

Behind Closed Doors, Brescianello Vol. 1

La Serenissima, Adrian Chandler

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: SIGCD693
Label: Signum
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## eljr




----------



## Merl

For this week's SQ thread. Nice recording.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tippett
Concerto for Orchestra
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater":


----------



## 96 Keys

Such an amazing combination of musicians!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## RockyIII

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben BWV 147
> 
> sung and played by the Netherlands Bach Society
> 
> Marcus Creed, conductor
> Griet de Geyter, sopran
> Alex Potter, alto
> Guy Cutting, tenor
> Matthias Winckhler, bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who led me to the wedding altar almost one month ago and who died today morning after a short severe disease at the blessed age of - believe it or not - 106 years.
> 
> This cantata was the favourite Bach cantata of my grandfather. He sung it often with the church choir - and he could sing the beginning choir and both chorals completely by heart. He didn't need sheets.


My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your grandfather.


----------



## Rogerx

*Domingo or Doménico Scarlatti (26 October 1685, in Naples - 23 July 1757, in Madrid)*



Alexandre Tharaud plays Scarlatti

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K3 in A minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K8 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K64 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K72 in C major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K239 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K380 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K430 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K431 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K472 in B flat major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K481 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K514 in C major
Scarlatti, D: Sonata K132 in C major


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Dan Ante

RockyIII said:


> My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your grandfather.


Indeed and fantastic music...


----------



## Rogerx

French Bonbons

Peter Dixon (cello), Yuri Torchinsky (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Adam: Si j'étais roi - Overture
Auber: Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Chabrier: Habanera
Chabrier: Joyeuse Marche
Gounod: Funeral March of a Marionette
Hérold: Zampa - Overture
Maillart: Overture to 'Les Dragons de Villars'
Massenet: La Vierge: Le Dernier Sommeil de la vierge (Légende sacrée)
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Mélodie - Élegie
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: La Belle Helene Overture
Thomas, Ambroise: Gavotte from 'Mignon'
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann: The Four Symphonies
Staatskapelle Dresden & Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Rogerx

Dimitri Kabalewsky: Violin Concerto op.48 / Ouverture pathetique op. 64r / Rhapsody for piano & orchestra op. 75 on the song "School Years"; Symphonic poem op. 65 "Spring"; Colas Breugnon Suite op.24

Yury Revich, Magda Amara, German State Philharmonic Rhineland-Palatinate, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenade for Winds & Gounod: Petite Symphonie pour vents

Munich Wind Ensemble, Alexander Brezina


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 - Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part nineteen for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.13 [_Babi-Yar_] in B-flat minor for bass, bass choir and orchestra op.113 [Text: Yevgeni Yevtushenko] (1962):










Music for the film _Hamlet_ for orchestra op.116 (1963-64):










String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Kazn' Stepana Razina_ [_The Execution of Stepan Razin_] - cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Text: Yevgeni Yevtushenko] (1964):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A fine performance of the Haydn _Nelson Mass_, but the Vivaldi strikes me as a little slow and lacking in energy.


----------



## Malx

Last disc yesterday evening and first this morning.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 50 No 6 'The Frog' - Quatuor Zaïde.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 3 - Talich Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies: 27 & 28-30

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Its a while since I played a Mahler Symphony - so a random selection was given a spin.

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, & 4

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two foreigners' takes on quintessentially English music.

I've always had a soft spot for Karajan's Vienna Phil version of _The Planets_. Mars has probably sounded more menacing elsewhere, but Venus has rarely sounded so sensuously beautiful and the other planets are all sharply characterised.

Barbirolli is usually my guide when it comes to Elgar, and I wouldn't prefer Monteux's version to Barbirolli's more heart-on-the-sleeve approach (his _Nimrod_ can leave me a quivering wreck), but it is interesting to hear a different take on the music. Monteux brings to it a slighty more diffident French pagmatism, which perhaps lets the music speak for itself more.


----------



## Malx

Continuing on with some more Mahler.
*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Raphael Kubelik*

I still have the big fat box set that I picked up for a bargain price.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets Op. 18 No.1,2 & 3


----------



## Guest

Weinberg Chamber Symphony No 3.










Lovely work. Much beauty, but I still have the feeling that too much of the music is performed in a hush. Sometimes I wish for a more full-throated statement of the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: The Four Seasons

Arabella Steinbacher (violin), Munich Chamber Orchestra

Release Date: 19th Jun 2020
Catalogue No: PTC5186746
Label: Pentatone
Length: 68 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
June 2020


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160600


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonata No. 29, "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata No. 14, "Moonlight"

Murray Perahia, piano

2018


----------



## eljr

Ludwig

Bruno Delepelaire (soloist)

Quatuor Zaïde

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: NMM079D
Label: NoMadMusic
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suites Nos. 1 & 2 -Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suites Nos. 1 & 2
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Martin Y Soler - Overture to "La capricciosa corretta" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W. A. Mozart - Adagio in C, K.580a (Goritzki/Claves)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in F, Hob.XV:17 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Kraus - Symphony in E-flat, VB 144 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twentieth Sunday after Trinity
_Ach! I sehe, itzt, da ich zur Hochzeit gehe_, BWV 162
_Ich geh and suche mit Verlangen_, BWV 49
_Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele_, BWV 80
Magdalena Kožená, Sara Mingardo, Christoph Genz, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

A couple days behind, but what of it?


----------



## Tempesta

De Falla: _The Three Cornered Hat; Harpsichord Concerto_








Boulez / NY PHILHARMONIC


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous sound, and pretty good performances too. It's good to have the Hardy inspired _Egdon Heath_ too, as it has always been a big favourite of mine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Coptic Light
ORF Vienna Radio SO
Michael Broder*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets in F major and C minor, Op. 18 Nos. 1 & 4
Leipziger Streichquartett

Enjoying this new arrival.


----------



## eljr

......................


----------



## eljr

Andrea Bocelli - Believe

Andrea Bocelli (tenor)

Release Date: 13th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: 3506633
Label: Decca
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Amazing, of course


----------



## 96 Keys

An excellent recording. His music can be a little challenging at times (and very rough for the musicians!), but it never unlistenable for me.


----------



## atsizat

Magnificent Music composed by Ennio Morricone


----------



## eljr

Donizetti: Rita

original French version

Katarina Karnéus (Rita), Barry Banks (Pepé) & Christopher Maltman (Gasparo)

The Hallé, Sir Mark Elder

Release Date: 3rd Mar 2014
Catalogue No: ORC50
Label: Opera Rara
Length: 63 minutes

I love the story in this Opera.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra.
It's the first time I have listened to this piece in many years, and I had quite forgotten what elegant fun it is!


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets in F major and C minor, Op. 18 Nos. 1 & 4
> Leipziger Streichquartett
> 
> Enjoying this new arrival.


I have their Schubert and it is well played but it doesn't touch me ,a bit cool


----------



## Bourdon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Amazing, of course


Still the best recording in my opinion


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glière
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 25
BBC Philharmonic
Downes*










Superb!


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.7 "Leningrad"

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra (Leningrad)


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No 2 - Beatrice Rana, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano.*

*Holmboe, Epitaph & Monolith (Symphonic Metamorphoses 1 & 2) - Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

Both discs sounding good throught the new CD player and updated amp.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Great Mass in C Minor

Masaaki Suzuki , Bach Collegium Japan chorus and orchestra, Carolyn Sampson, Olivia Vermeulen, Makoto Sakurada, Christian Immler










Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf

Claudio Abbado, Sting, Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5

Roberto Minczuk, Donna Brown, Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo


----------



## Musicaterina

"Befiehl du deine Wege" (Text: Paul Gerhardt)

sung by the St. Thomas Boys' Choir Leipzig, organist: Prof. Ullrich Böhme






Also this in loving and thankful memory of my grandfather who was a great fan of Paul Gerhardt and his hymns.


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> I have their Schubert and it is well played but it doesn't touch me ,a bit cool


That is very much not my experience.


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> That is very much not my experience.


 It's been a long time since I listened to their Schubert recordings, I have to re-listen to them, maybe I'll appreciate it differently.
Sometimes opinions can change drastically.
I recently listened to the Melos performances, which as far as I am concerned have lost some of their shine, strange because they have always been normative for me.


----------



## vincula

Still hooked to Grazyna Bacewicz am I...









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

New Zealand String Quartet
Janacek: String Quartets 1&2

Released: 2021
Runtime 48:10


----------



## starthrower

Parsifal


----------



## Dimace

In this 1957 Capitol Records recording, the great Nathan masterfully performs ( with The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra under W. Steinberg) the violin concertos of Dvorak & Glazunov. If you like the TOP violin, go for this one!


----------



## eljr

Rheinberger - Sacred Choral Works

Phoenix Bach Choir & Kansas City Chorale

Charles Bruffy

Release Date: 1st Oct 2007
Catalogue No: CHSA5055
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

starthrower said:


> Parsifal


It's the only Barenboim/Wagner opera I have and It is a fine one.


----------



## Eramire156

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trios op.1 no.1-2*_









*Wilhelm Kempff
Henryk Szeryng
Pierre Fournier *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliners
Wand*










Absolutely magnificent. I've really come to love the 5th.


----------



## Eramire156

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold
String Quartet no.1, op.16
String Quartet, no3, op.34









Chilingirian Quartet*


----------



## RobertJTh

Schmidt's 4th, the old Moralt/VPO. I've heard at least half a dozen recordings of this masterpiece, some are brilliant (Kreizberg, Mehta, Järvi jr.) and some are less so (Järvi sr, Worst-Than-Most, Sinaisky), but somehow Moralt makes the biggest impression, glowing, passionate, lyrical, the only throwback is the mono sound.


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Parsifal


Reviews have been mixed. What's your opinion?


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday:

*Glazunov
String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 60
Utrecht String Quartet*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160619


*Jean Sibelius*

Kullervo

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Tommi Hakala, baritone
YL Male Voice Choir
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, conductor

2008


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> In this 1957 Capitol Records recording, the great Nathan masterfully performs ( with The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra under W. Steinberg) the violin concertos of Dvorak & Glazunov. If you like the TOP violin, go for this one!
> 
> View attachment 160613


A great record that you can buy new as a 180 g vinyl lp by Cisco. Great sound and of course performance. Neither concerto topped Milstein's list of personal favorites, though he performed the Glazunov with the composer conducting as a child prodigy / sensation in Russia. No matter, he makes the most of both.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Eramire156

*Sergei Prokofiev 
Lieutenant Kije, op.60

Igor Stravinsky 
Song of the Nightingale 









Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Joe B

Charles Bruffy leading the Kansas City Chorale in choral works by Rene Clausen:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, WAB 108
NDR-Sinfonieorchester
Wand*


----------



## 96 Keys

Op.130 and 133 from this excellent set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

96 Keys said:


> Op.130 and 133 from this excellent set.


That _is_ an outstanding set, indeed. It's the only Beethoven SQ set that I've ripped to my computer as I was so satisfied with the performances that I didn't feel the need to add another set.


----------



## 96 Keys

Neo Romanza said:


> That _is_ an outstanding set, indeed. It's the only Beethoven SQ set that I've ripped to my computer as I was so satisfied with the performances that I didn't feel the need to add another set.


It's probably my favorite overall. The Quartetto Italiano will always be special to me as they were my introduction to Beethoven's SQs, and I still listen to them when I'm in a less driven/intense mood. But it's hard to argue with the Ebene's commanding performances and stellar sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

96 Keys said:


> It's probably my favorite overall. The Quartetto Italiano will always be special to me as they were my introduction to Beethoven's SQs, and I still listen to them when I'm in a less driven/intense mood. But it's hard to argue with the Eben's commanding performances and stellar sound.


No argument here! Excellent performances and audio quality, indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler :Symphony no. 3 in D minor
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, conducted by Bernard Haitink
Caralyn Watkinson - alto, Groot Omroep Women's Choir,
North Holland Boys Choir
Amsterdam, Concertgebouw, December 25, 1983
recording N.O.S.

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Rogerx

*Niccolò (or Nicolò) Paganini 27 October 1782 - 27 May 1840)*



Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Danzi - Bassoon Quartets

Robert Thompson (bassoon)

The Coull String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Juliane Banse (soprano), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Vinson Cole (tenor), Rundfunk Chor Berlin

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## 96 Keys

Neo Romanza said:


> No argument here! Excellent performances and audio quality, indeed.


I'd love for them to record the Bartok, Shostakovich, and Tippett quartets...for starters!


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti - Sacred Vocal Music

Immortal Bach Ensemble, Morten Schuldt-Jensen

Scarlatti, D: Magnificat
Scarlatti, D: Messa breve 'La Stella'
Scarlatti, D: Stabat Mater a 10 voci
Scarlatti, D: Te Deum


----------



## 13hm13

Atterberg - Piano Concerto, Rhapsody, Ballade & Passacaglia - Derwinger, Rasilainen


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: La Bohème

Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Rolando Panerai, Elizabeth Harwood, Nicolai Ghiaurov & Gianni Maffeo

Schoneberger Sangerknaben, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan



> BBC Music Magazine November 2008
> 
> Pavarotti… is a young and ardent Rodolfo, suddenly overwhelmed by love in 'Che gelida manina'. The tone is gorgeous, the legato pilled just enough to put a lamp in your throat… Mirella Freni's Mimì is creamy in tone and as stylishly sung as ever… And has any Mimì, even Renata Tebaldi, created such heartbreak on her deathbed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a really lovely disc. About half of it is taken up with Holst's short but extremely effective opera, *Sãvitri*, wonderfully sung here by Janet Baker, Robert Tear and Thomas Hemsley, under the composer's daughter, Imogen Holst. The libretto is by Holst himself, taken from an episode in the Mahabharata.

The opera is sandwiched between beautiful _Choral Hymns from the Rig Veda_, choral settings of Sanskrit texts, translated by Holst himself and more choral settings of poems by Robert Bridges and Henry Vaughan.

Superb performances with Janet Baker in radiant form in the opera.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listening to the lovely Chandos Anthem No 1 from my favorite set of recordings of Handel's Chandos Anthems :


----------



## Malx

A bit of a blind (deaf) spot for me is early opera I tried again late yesterday evening listening to the first disc of three of the work below - still a no no for me, the odd aria in a vocal collection is fine but I find the complete works slow and lethargic. Yet I can handle Wagner no problem - go figure!
Thankfully I have it in a large box which has more than enough good material to keep me happy.

*Rameau, Castor & Pollux - Les Arts Florissants, William Christie.*


----------



## Rogerx

Alberto Ginastera - Orchestral Music

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Jan Wagner

Ginastera: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Ginastera: Obertura para el 'Fausto' criollo, Op. 9
Ginastera: Ollantay, Op. 17
Ginastera: Pampeana No. 3 for orchestra, Op. 24


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous performances of the two Honegger symphonies; classic recordings which need no recommendations from me.

I'm not a big fan of the Stravinsky _String Concerto_, which has been added as a coupling, but there's no denying that this too is a superb performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich part twenty for either side of lunchtime.

The songs from Shostakovich's final decade veer from the absurd and trivial to darker ruminations on persecution, love and mortality. His sardonic sense of humour is especially evident on op.123: don't be fooled by the pompous-looking title - this is a short vignette in which the composer is enjoying the last laugh but strictly at his own expense:

_'I scribble on paper in a spurt,
Then I hear catcalls, but my ear's not hurt.
Then I torment the ears of all the world,
Then have it printed, and forever unrecalled...'_

Shostakovich then signs off by listing in somewhat underwhelmed fashion the official honours bestowed upon him by the Soviet government.

Orchestral suite from the music to the film _God, kak zhizn'_ [_A Year Is Like a Lifetime_] op.120a, arr. by Levon Atovmyan (orig. 1965 - arr. ????):










String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Pyat romansov na slova iz zhurnala 'Krokodil'_ [_Five Romances on Texts from the Magazine 'Krokodil'_] for bass and piano [Texts: anonymous excerpts from readers' letters] op.121 (1965):
_Predislovie k polnomu sobraniyu moikh sochinenii i kratkoe razmyshlenie po povodu etogo predisloviya_ [_Preface to the Complete Collection of My Works and Brief Reflections Apropos of this Preface_] for bass and piano op.123 [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966):
_Sem stikhotvorenii Aleksander Bloka_ [_Seven Songs on Poems by Aleksandr Blok_] for soprano, violin, cello and piano op.127 (1967):










Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Chamber Music
Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano), Pamela Frank (violin), Eva Osinska (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 8
Chopin: Polonaise Brillante in C Major Op. 3/Lento - Alla Polacca


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Cantatas BWV 81-72-156 & 155


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K330 & K570 - William Youn.*

I have a couple of discs of Mozart Sonatas by Youn and both are very enjoyable - good articulation, clear sound which always makes Mozart sound great.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Going a bit further off the beaten track with this one. I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.8

The Pitsburgh Symhony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Marzio Conti conducts Malipiero

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra
Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche
Malipiero: Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti
Malipiero: Sette Canzonette Veneziane


----------



## eljr

Kreek: The Suspended Harp of Babel

Vox Clamantis

Release Date: 8th May 2020
Catalogue No: 4819041
Label: ECM
Length: 69 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2020
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
July 2020
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Vasks

_All Andrzej_

*Panufnik - Bassoon Concerto (Thompson/Conifer)
Panufnik - Sinfonia Rustica (composer/Unicorn-Kanchana)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets op.59

"Rasumovsky" No. 1 & 2


----------



## Chilham

On the 102nd anniversary of it's first performance:










Elgar: Cello Concerto

Daniel Barenboim, Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin










Hindemith: Mathis der Maler

Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony










Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé, Symphonic Suite

Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160628


*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Violin Concerto in D major, op. 61
Romance No. 1 in G major for violin and orchestra, op. 40
Romance No. 2 in F major for violin and orchestra, op. 50

*Franz Schubert*
Rondo in A major for violin and orchestra, D 438

James Ehnes, violin
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2017


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No.6
In the Fen Country
On Wenlock Edge


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Academic and Festival Overtures & Serenade No. 2, Op. 16 & Haydn Variations, Op. 56a

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphony No. 1 In E, Op. 5, "Slavyanskaya"
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Serebrier*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum.










Karajan's classic 1954 recording of Humperdinck's perenial favourite *Hänsel und Gretel*. Recorded in 1953 in very warm mono sound, it has hardly been out of the catalogue and this is only one of several CD reissues. I've read elsewhere that the digital transfer was better managed on some of the subsequent releases, but this one sounds good enough to me.

The two Elisabeths (Grümmer and Schwarzkopf) give wonderfully light and exuberant performances as the two children, Else Schürhoff doesn't ham it up too much as the Witch and Maria von Ilosvay and Josef Metternich make characterful parents. Annie Febermeyer doubles as Sandman and Dew Fairy and is delightful as both.

Some have remarked that Karajan's conception is more Sraussian than Wagnerian. Be that as it may, the Philharmonia play gloriously for him and I consider this recording to be as much of a classic as his Philharmonia *Der Rosenkavalier* and *Falstaff*.


----------



## Guest

Zelenka, Hipocondrie a 7, Harnoncourt










(I have an older Teldec CD release, rather than this more recent bargain reissue.)

A "Hipocondrie" seems to be his name for a traditional French Overture (such as the first movements from the Bach Orchestral Suites). Colorful, harmonically interesting, melodic, played with spirit by Harnoncourt's ensemble.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets in G major and A major, Op. 18 Nos. 2 & 5
Leipziger Streichquartett

Definitely enjoying this new arrival. This has all the earmarks of a great cycle: stylish and polished performances, clear commitment and imagination, and a truly excellent recording. I have only one very small quibble so far: some of the slow movements of Op. 18 sound a bit slow for my taste. But they are always musical, with a clear sense of direction, and avoid ever bogging down. The Leipzigers are especially wonderful in realizing a springy, real dance quality in the minuets and finales.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 16
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Serebrier*


----------



## starthrower

Disc 15 Berlioz

Les Nuits d' ete (New Philharmonia/Barbirolli) 1967
Death Of Cleopatra
Excerpts from Act V of Les Troyens (LSO/Gibson) 1969


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> Disc 15 Berlioz
> 
> Les Nuits d' ete (New Philharmonia/Barbirolli) 1967
> Death Of Cleopatra
> Excerpts from Act V of Les Troyens (LSO/Gibson) 1969


This is a superb collection, reminding is that Baker never really made a bad disc. With so much excellence it's hard to choose favourite discs, but this Berlioz disc, along with the Mahler songs with Barbirolli are pretty much unbeatable.

Incidentally I reviewed the set on my blog http://tsaraslondon.com/2020/05/17/dame-janet-baker-the-great-recordings/


----------



## starthrower

Tsaraslondon said:


> This is a superb collection, reminding is that Baker never really made a bad disc. With so much excellence it's hard to choose favourite discs, but this Berlioz disc, along with the Mahler songs with Barbirolli are pretty much unbeatable.
> 
> Incidentally I reviewed the set on my blog http://tsaraslondon.com/2020/05/17/dame-janet-baker-the-great-recordings/


I read your blog on the song cycle earlier this morning which prompted me to pull out the Baker set. It really is a superb collection of diverse repertoire. It's no wonder it sold out fairly quickly. I'm glad I bought a copy several years ago.


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> On the 102nd anniversary of it's first performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgar: Cello Concerto


Inspired by Chilhams post.

*Elgar, Cello Concerto - Beatrice Harrison, New Symphony Orchestra, Sir Edward Elgar (1928)*

The first complete recording of the concerto - I believe there was an earlier one but it was seriously cut to fit with the recording technology available at the time.


----------



## eljr

Gershwinicity

Art Deco Trio

Release Date: 16th Apr 2021
Catalogue No: SOMMCD0631
Label: Somm
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part twenty one for the rest of today.

_The Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_ clearly blows an almighty raspberry at the 1948 'Zhdanov' conference. Three speakers - most probably caricatures of Stalin, Zhdanov and Khrennikov - solemnly and pedantically extol the most basic music (which includes the melody to _Suliko_, the Georgian song so loved by Stalin) to the delight of an ignorant, sycophantic audience. Such a hot potato didn't see the light of day until decades after the event, but this searing parody will always pack a punch if you know the backstory.

Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):










_October_ - symphonic poem in C-minor for orchestra op.131 (1967):










_Vesna, Vesna_ [_Spring, Spring_] - song for bass and piano op.128 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1967):
_Antiformalisticheskii rayok_ [_Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_] - satirical cantata for narrator/bass, mixed choir and piano WoO [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich and/or Lev Lebedinsky] (poss. begun as early as 1948 - completed/revised by 1968):










String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> I read your blog on the song cycle earlier this morning which prompted me to pull out the Baker set. It really is a superb collection of diverse repertoire. It's no wonder it sold out fairly quickly. I'm glad I bought a copy several years ago.


Isn't the Warner issue still available? They had to remove the word EMI, but otherwise it's exactly the same.


----------



## 96 Keys

I wouldn't mind a bit more legato playing, but this is still very enjoyable.


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C Major, Op. 60 'Leningrad' (Live)

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: CP131564
Label: Urania
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Tsaraslondon said:


> Isn't the Warner issue still available? They had to remove the word EMI, but otherwise it's exactly the same.


Could be? I need to get on the Warner mailing list because I'm not hearing about a lot of reissues.


----------



## Guest

Weinberg Chamber Symphony No 4, Kremerata Baltica










Unlike the other Chamber Symphonies, this one is an original work, not based on one of Weinberg's string quartets.

Impressive work, excellent performance. But I think I am experiencing "bleakness" fatigue. The Weinberg pattern of one jaunty movement surrounded by doleful dirges is starting to wear on me. 

I think next I will listen to some Bartok String Quartet recordings. Maybe I'll alternate the Takacs quartet on Decca and the old Vegh quartet from 1954.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bharbeke

*Ries: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Hinterhuber, Grodd, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

Both this performance and No. 9 from the same people sound outstanding.

*Haydn: Symphony No. 101 "Clock"*
Ernst Marzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra

Another of the London group of symphonies has now made its way to the top tier of my ratings. In general, the London symphonies from Marzendorfer betrayed their LP sonic roots the most, but both the sound and playing were fantastic for the Clock.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

_Dmitri Shostakovich_: Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 126
Mischa Maisky
London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

starthrower said:


>


A beast of a work, though probably my favourite opera by Berlioz, if it counts as such, is La damnation de Faust


----------



## Tsaraslondon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> A beast of a work, though probably my favourite opera by Berlioz, if it counts as such, is La damnation de Faust


A fabulous beast, a once mythical beast, though thankfully more commonly seen now than it used to be. I still prefer Davis's first recording to this one, though both are excellent.

Despite all the praise heaped on the new Nelson, I'm not sure it stands the test of time so well. I'd take either Davis performance as a preference. There's also a wonderful live performance from the Met, with Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Benn Heppner and Deborah Voigt, but, if you can find it, it's ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Merl

Played the first quartet from this one on the way to the shops and back, just now. Its a lovely disc, btw, and only cost me a few quid a few years back.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

The most beautiful of

CD 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne
Kitayenko*


----------



## 13hm13

Janáček - Piano works - Håkon Austbø


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

To end the Day.....

Egmond Op.84 "Die trrommel Gerühret"


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne
Kitayenko*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*
> 
> To end the Day.....
> 
> Egmond Op.84 "Die trrommel Gerühret"


I love this disc. Dame Janet gives one of the best renderings I've ever heard of Sesto's _Parto! Parto!_ from *La Clemenza di Tito*. Of course she is Vitellia on the Davis recording, which is also the role she sang at Covent Garden.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> I love this disc. Dame Janet gives one of the best renderings I've ever heard of Sesto's _Parto! Parto!_ from *La Clemenza di Tito*. Of course she is Vitellia on the Davis recording, which is also the role she sang at Covent Garden.


Well.I listen to that tomorrow.


----------



## starthrower

It's turned in to an all Berlioz day which doesn't happen very often. Listening to this concert version after the Les Troyens marathon.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 14 in G minor, Op. 135
Marina Shaguch (soprano), Arutjun Kotchinian (bass)
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitri Kitayenko*


----------



## Joe B

Nils Schweckendiek leading the Helsinki Chamber Choir in music by Alex Freeman:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
String Quartet No. 6 in B-Flat Major, Op. 106
Utrecht String Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40 & 41

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No.13 In D Major/Symphony No.14 In A Major/ Symphony No.15 In D Major/Symphony No.16 In B Flat Major

Antal Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106
Concertgebouw
Chailly*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

*Howard Harold Hanson (October 28, 1896 - February 26, 1981)*



Hanson: Symphony No. 3, Elegy & Lament for Beowulf

Eastman Rochester School of Music Chorus

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Skakner

*Bach - Violin Concertos*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Freudvoll Und Leidvoll

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)



> Presto Classical 17th September 2021
> 
> The Petrarch Sonnets find Kaufmann in absolute peak vocal form, cresting the top Cs with ease…The macabre, unsettling Die drei Zigeuner is another real highlight, with Kaufmann characterising the three gypsies quite brilliantly, and Deutsch working uncanny magic in the long, quasi-improvisatory introduction…this is quite the finest recording Kaufmann's made for Sony, and a testament to one of the greatest Lieder partnerships of our time.
> 
> Katherine Cooper





> Sunday Times 26th September 2021
> 
> His immaculate German diction and idiomatic Italian are allied to musicianship that often takes the breath away, and the programme climaxes in death-wish repose: Liszt's setting of Goethe's Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh, inwardly and beautifully sung.





> The Times 17th September 2021
> 
> Kaufmann's album is immensely enjoyable, gusting along on the singer's energy, Deutsch's care over detail and the constant surprises of Liszt's music, served up in a clear and bouncy recording.
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## 96 Keys

An interesting and well played collection of familiar and unfamiliar works by an unfamiliar pianist! I think a better room would have provided better sound, but it's perfectly good enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi- Don Carlos

José Carreras, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Agnes Baltsa, Piero Cappuccilli, Ruggero Raimondi, José van Dam, Edita Gruberova,

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert Von Karajan ‎.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> It's turned in to an all Berlioz day which doesn't happen very often. Listening to this concert version after the Les Troyens marathon.


Les Troyens is high up on my forthcoming winter opera listening nights 21/22

I bought the Colin Davis/LSO recording when it first came out quite a few years ago, but after a few initial spins, never really came back to it much.

Exit: should that be "winter nights opera listening 21/22"?

or

"winter nights 20/21, opera listening"?

Does anyone care?!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is such a beautiful score and this is a wonderful performance. It's no surprise that it is probably Janacek's most popular opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various works part twenty two either side of a biannual visit to the barber.

String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118, arr. for chamber orchestra by Rudolf Barshai op.118a (orig. 1964 - arr. 1968):










Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm Küchelbecker/Rainer Marie Rilke] (1969):










Orchestral suite from the music for the film _Korol' Lir_ [_King Lear_] op.137 (1970):










String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

Symphony no.15 in A for orchestra op.141 (1971):


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Toccata, BV 287, Elegien, BV 252, Sonatina No. 6, BV 284 & Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C Major, BV B 29 No. 1

Peter Donohoe (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque

Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## Bourdon

*Janet Baker*

Today the whole recording


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi Heroines

Eleanor Steber (soprano), Ramon Vinay (tenor)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Fausto Cleva


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Richard Egarr (harpsichord & direction) Joel Katzman, Amsterdam, 1991, after Ruckers, Antwerp, 1638, Tuning:A = 392

Academy of Ancient Music

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2009
Catalogue No: HMU807461/62
Label: Harmonia Mundi

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV1050

Work length21:18

Presto Recording of the Week
9th March 2009


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner & Beethoven*

Time to listen and watch to two of Haitink's favorite compositions.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160644


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Diabelli Variations, op. 120

Piotr Anderszewski, piano

2001


----------



## RockyIII

HenryPenfold said:


> Les Troyens is high up on my forthcoming winter opera listening nights 21/22
> 
> I bought the Colin Davis/LSO recording when it first came out quite a few years ago, but after a few initial spins, never really came back to it much.
> 
> Exit: should that be "winter nights opera listening 21/22"?
> 
> or
> 
> "winter nights 20/21, opera listening"?
> 
> Does anyone care?!


Winter 2021-22 opera listening nights


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Winter 2021-22 opera listening nights


Can't wait to get the Season music out .:angel:


----------



## Vasks

*Porter - Overture to "Anything Goes" (McGlinn/EMI)
MacDowell - Second Modern Suite (Tanyel/Hyperion)
Gershwin - Catfish Row: Symphonic Suite from "Porgy & Bess" (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## Marinera

John Jenkins. Fantazia - Consort music

Ensemble Jérôme Hantaï


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Can't wait to get the Season music out .:angel:


Bah humbug  .


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No.6 In E Minor, MS. 75 - Orchestrated By Federico Mompellio/

Salvatore Accardo (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit
Recorded: 1976-01
Recording Venue: Barking Town Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Two Hymn Preludes
Northern Sinfonia
Hickox*


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

"A Sea Symphony"


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Alice Coote (mezzo soprano), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra & Orféon Donostarria, Paavo Järvi.*

The second recording of this work this week!

This is a recording often overlooked when the lists of the good and the great are compiled - for me Järvi just lets Mahler's music flow without overly imposing his personal take on the work. Thats not to say its bland, far from it, but Bernstein it ain't! 
Another plus is Alice Coote's 'primal light' shines brightly - and the Symphony is blessed with excellent sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8 in D minor
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*










Such a fascinating and well-performed cycle of RVW's symphonies with the exception of _A Sea Symphony_. I'm sorry but Russians can't sing English too well. Anyway, I love Rozhdestvensky's way with RVW.


----------



## starthrower

2011

I don't know how this performance stacks up to other Nabucco recordings but what an emotional night! Muti returns to the podium after suffering facial injuries during a fall at a Chicago rehearsal. The entire audience joins in on the famous va, pensiero chorus.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

The arrangements of folk songs by Haydn and Beethoven receive little attention, yet there are real gems among all the many arrangements. It was a welcome addition from a financial point of view, but clear attention was paid to the arrangements intended for amateur musicians although some may be too difficult.
I find it a pleasure to listen to the arrangements of both Haydn and Beethoven, both superbly performed by the ensembles and singers.

Starting now with the arrangements Beethoven made

CD 1


----------



## eljr

A playlist of mine from an @artrock recommendation:


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Mahler this afternoon.

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Desi Halban, New York Phiharmonic, Bruno Walter.*










*ETA*

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## atsizat




----------



## fbjim

Xenakis - Dikhthas






Actually on the more accessible and approachable end of the X-man I've heard, lol


----------



## eljr

The Red Violin - Music from the Motion Picture

The Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Joshua Bell (violin), Alexys Schwartz (vocal), Frank Ricotti (percussion), Eddie Hession (accordion), Chris Laurence (bass), Gavyn Wright (viola), Nick Bucknall (clarinet)

Release Date: 8th Sep 1998
Catalogue No: G010000704504S
Label: Sony
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Gothos

Disc 8
-Six Piano Sonatas for Connoisseurs and Enthusiasts Wq 55
-Collection of Solfeggios,Fantasies etc.Wq 117

Ana-Marija Markovina piano


----------



## Red Terror

Gothos said:


> View attachment 160651
> 
> 
> Disc 8
> -Six Piano Sonatas for Connoisseurs and Enthusiasts Wq 55
> -Collection of Solfeggios,Fantasies etc.Wq 117
> 
> Ana-Marija Markovina piano


That boxset is a fine investment. Kudos.


----------



## atsizat

My father did not let this music be heard by my step sister because he thought the music was too depressing (child from father only).

I think everybody agrees that this music of Ennio Morricone is too depressing


----------



## atsizat

My father thought it was too depreesing for a child to hear this music. So he did not let me have this played around the existance of his daugher (child from father side)

Ennio Morricone composed depressing music like that. That is why I like him.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - twenty third and final instalment for the rest of today. Apart from the song cycle featuring Dostoevsky's boorish, self-opinionated Lebyadkin character (was this one last dig at those mediocre Party bureaucrats who determined cultural policy during the darker days?) it's pretty much resignation and the awareness of mortality whilst the shadows lengthen. Grim and monochrome it may often sound, but this is nevertheless an absorbing musical endgame to an extraordinary career.

String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):
String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):








***

(*** same recordings but the original Olympia release with different artwork)

_Shest stikhotvorenii Mariny Tsvetaevoi_ [_Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_] for contralto and piano op.143 (1973):
_Chetyre stikhotvoreniya kapitana Lebyadkina_ [_Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_] for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1975):










_Shest stikhotvorenii Mariny Tsvetaevoi_ _Six Poems by Marina Tsvetayeva_ for contralto and piano op.143, arr. for contralto and orchestra op.143a (1973):










_Syuita na slova Mikelandzhelo Buonarroti_ [_Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti_] - cycle of eleven songs for bass and piano op.145, arr. for bass and organ by Hans Peter Eisenmann WoO (orig. 1974 - arr. ????):










Sonata for viola and piano op.147 (1975):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets in D major and B-flat major, Op. 18 Nos. 3 & 6
Leipziger Streichquartett

Really excellent! Continued listened has reinforced my esteem for these stylish, committed, and beautifully recorded (albeit slightly reverberant) performances.










And then added a bit of a step down in relative inspiration and quality to this, but I'm giving it one more chance.

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: String Quartet No. 3 "Leaves from an Unwritten Diary"
Meccore String Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung*

Well done, sufficiently psycho.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Violin Concerto, Romance, Mazurka*


----------



## Skakner




----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich

Release Date: 1st Jul 1996
Catalogue No: 4497262
Label: DG
Series: Originals
Rosette
Penguin Guide
Rosette

Swan Lake Excerpts


----------



## eljr

Ligeti: Requiem

Work length26:20

Ligeti Project, Margriet van Reisen (mezzo-soprano), Caroline Stein (soprano)
Terry Edwards, The London Voices, Berliner Philharmoniker
Jonathan Nott


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Colin Davis conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Philips 5LP box, I believe late 70's. Italian release

View attachment 160656


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "Moorland Elegies":


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas matinee 1984 
Gustav Mahler, Symphony no. 2 in C minor
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink
Roberta Alexander-soprano, Jard van Nes-alto,
Groot Omroepkoor
Amsterdam, Concertgebouw, December 25, 1984
recording: N.O.S.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 6-9. 44+45

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

And the Sun Darkened

Music for Passiontide

New York Polyphony

Compère: Crux triumphans
Compère: Officium de Cruce
Josquin: Magnus es tu, Domine
Kreek: Taaveti laulud
Rue, P: O salutaris hostia
Smith, Andrew: Salme 55
Willaert: Pater noster & Ave Maria


----------



## Gothos

Disc 4
-Missa Brevis in G,K49
-Missa Brevis in D minor,K65
-Missa Brevis in D,K194
-Missa Brevis in C,K220 "Spatzenmesse"


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia (Complete)

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra -Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Nature: The Anthropocene
Renée Fleming (soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)

Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: En sourdine, Op. 58 No. 2 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Prison, Op. 83 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Les étoiles (No. 9 of Douze Rondels)
Liszt: S'il est un charmant gazon, S284
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Muhly: Endless Space
Puts: Evening
Shaw, C: Aurora Borealis


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Beverly Sills (soprano), Justino Diaz (bass), Patricia Kern (mezzo-soprano), Piero Cappuccilli (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor)John McCarthy, Keith Erwen (tenor), Adolfo Dallapozza (tenor),
London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Thomas Schippers
Recorded: 1970-08
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker plays the best in classical music, featuring new discoveries, some musical surprises and plenty of familiar favourites.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - this week we focus on the mighty double bass.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010wx9


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

The Love for Three Oranges Suite

*Khachaturian*
Gayaneh Suite No.1

*Shostakovich*
Symphony No.5

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Barraud & Chausson: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part one for this afternoon. Comments largely cribbed from a previous post of mine.

Back in Korngold's day most boys aged 11 or 12 may well have been content to spend playtime scrumping apples or sailing toy boats in the park or whatever it was they did a hundred years before nearly everyone under the age of eighteen became possessed by smartphone comfort blankets. Perhaps young Erich did indulge in such pursuits but what made him different was that he also composed the most remarkably assured music written by a pre-teen since Mendelssohn (some have even gone as far to say that Korngold's early output trumped both that of Mendelssohn AND Mozart in terms of maturity). This is a lad whose precocity gobsmacked both Gustav Mahler and Richard Strauss and who went on to win over Vienna before he was old enough to vote. _Wunderkind_ indeed.

Piano Trio in D op.1 (1909-10):










Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor WoO (1908-09):
Piano Sonata no.2 in E op.2 (1910):










_Sinfonietta_ in B for orchestra op.5 (1911-12):










Violin Sonata in G op.6 (1912-15):










_Einfache Lieder_ [_Simple Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Honold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911-16):


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue, etc.

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein (conductor & piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Simon Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Franz Hauk


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Sadly, the only opera that Ligeti left us. Sadly because it is probably my favourite opera


----------



## Vasks

_Some Swedes_

*Stenhammar - Excelsior! Symphonic Overture (Sundkvist/Naxos)
Nystroem - Sinfonia Concertante for Cello & Orchestra (Ullner/BIS)
Wiren - Symphony #3 (Dausgaard/cpo)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160674


*Sergei Rachmaninoff*

Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor
Vocalise, op. 34 no. 12 (transcribed by Julius Conus, 1928)

Hermitage Piano Trio

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Guest

Hindemith, Piano Sonata No 2, Heidsieck










Engaging music with a pervasive contrapuntal texture. Written after Hindemith's avant-guard phase, when he started to embrace a more neoclassical style. Heidsieck makes the music vibrant and effortless.


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
Ives, C: Hallowe'en
Ives, C: Hymn for Strings
Ives, C: Symphony No. 2
Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
 Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160675


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2016


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Sinfonia of London
Barbirolli*


----------



## eljr

Adriatic Voyage: Seventeenth-Century Music from Venice to Dalmatia

The Illyria Consort, Rory McCleery, Bojan Čičić (violin)

Marian Consort, Gawain Glenton

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: DCD34260
Label: Delphian
Length: 58 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Yesterday I watched and listened to Bruckner's seventh symphony (available on Blu-ray) that Haitink gave at his retirement as conductor.
It was very touching to see this fragile man, but the music was not that of an elderly man.
The rendition was powerful, and a fleeting hand-blown kiss between parts showed his appreciation for the great playing orchestra.
I wish I could have hugged this insecure man, a temptation I rarely have.
When the orchestra disappeared from the scene, the hall quickly emptied but one person kept on clapping stubbornly and indeed Haitink, supported by his wife, came on stage again in front of an almost empty hall, cheers from those who were still present, a dignified farewell with a beautiful performance of Bruckner, he will be missed.

For now a few String Quartets played by the unsurpassed Alban Berg Quartet

Op.135 & Op.59 No.3 "Rasumovsky" (live recordings)


----------



## eljr

Rossini, Bach, Schumann, Piazzolla, Saint-Saëns, Brahms, Puccini, Fauré, Jarre, Pachelbel, Prokovief, Arlen, Bragato & Monti: Libertà

Trio Artemis

Release Date: 16th Feb 2010
Catalogue No: GALLO CD-1188
Label: VDE-Gallo
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## eljr

Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F major, etc.

Jon Nakamatsu (piano)

Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, Jeff Tyzik

Release Date: 4th Jun 2007
Catalogue No: HMU807441
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 61 minutes


----------



## Merl

Nice recording of D.353 but a little underplayed for me. Still easily recommendable though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part two for tonight.

String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-16):










_Militär-Marsch_ in B for orchestra WoO (1917):










_Einfache Lieder_ [_Simple Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.9, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Honold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911-16 - arr. 1917):
Orchestral suite from the incidental music for the Shakespeare play _Much Ado About Nothing_ op.11 (1918-19):










_Die tote Stadt_ [_The Dead City_] - opera in three scenes op.12 [Libretto: Paul Schott (alias Julius and Erich Korngold), based on the novel _Bruges-la-Morte_ by Georges Rodenbach] (1917-19):


----------



## vincula

Mozart, Schnabel & Barbirolli. The 2nd movement on the no.27's memorable.

The _Rondo_'s a peach too.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## fbjim

Ludwig Van Beethoven - op. 124, "Consecration of the House" Overture - Antal Dorati - LSO


----------



## 13hm13

William Steinberg conducts Wagner [Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra]


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part two for tonight.
> 
> String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-16):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Militär-Marsch_ in B for orchestra WoO (1917):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Einfache Lieder_ [_Simple Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.9, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/Eugen Honold/Heinrich Kipper/Siegfried Trebitsch] (1911-16 - arr. 1917):
> Orchestral suite from the incidental music for the Shakespeare play _Much Ado About Nothing_ op.11 (1918-19):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Die tote Stadt_ [_The Dead City_] - opera in three scenes op.12 [Libretto: Paul Schott (alias Julius and Erich Korngold), based on the novel _Bruges-la-Morte_ by Georges Rodenbach] (1917-19):


Die tote Stadt,great opera and recording


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 13, Pathetique*

Ms. Katahn plays a Steinway tuned to mean temperament. Some think it's wonderful. I saw her playing these live, and she gave a pre-concert talk attempting to highlight the benefits of this kind of tuning, but I didn't get converted. Personally, I guess I'm used to equal tuning. The piano on this recording just sounds out of tune.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor BWV 903

I like to have a musical shower,this Chromatic Fantasy will do.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bartók - _Bluebeard's Castle_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Pierre Boulez
László Polgár
Jessye Norman



> The combination of Boulez's cool control and the sheer vocal plushness of the two excellent singers here boosts its claims to being as worthy as other favourites. The sound - especially the special effects when the spectral sighing echoes along the corridors - is exemplary. Other versions are more overtly theatrical, but I love the beautiful vocalism and under-stated control of this recording. - Ralph Moore, MusicWeb International


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K279, K331 & K533 - William Youn.*

I'm really enjoying Youns performances assisted by very good recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Merl

Not heard these recordings before. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1

Vladimir Jurowski, Alina Ibragimova, State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov"










Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

Gianandrea Noseda, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr

This afternoon:










BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonatas 1-6
Widescreen. Grammy Award winning pianist and conductor Daniel Barenboim plays the first six of Beethoven's thirty two piano sonatas. Includes Sonata No.1 in F minor, Op.2 No.1; Sonata No.2 in A major, Op.2 No.2; Sonata No.3 in C major, Op.2 No.3; Sonata No.4 in E flat major, Op.7; Sonata No.5 in C minor, Op.10 No.1 and Sonata No.6 in F major, Op.10 No.2. 147 minutes.

Format: DVD
Publisher: EuroArts
UPC: 0880242664280
Item #: 374938X


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

New steamer arrived today, so streaming instead of spinning vinyl. Sounds great.

Mahler's 9th by the Berliners and Haitink

View attachment 160687


----------



## Bkeske

Brahms Symphony No. 4 and Hungarian Dances

View attachment 160688


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 33 & 34

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:
























Currently listening to Dmitri Hvorostovsky:


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartok*: _Violin Concerto No. 1_ 
Vilmos Szabadi


----------



## fbjim

A. A. Saygun - Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
Philharmonia
Barbirolli*


----------



## Rogerx

A random disc .

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Symphony No. 2 / Suite No. 2. Philharmonia Hungarica

View attachment 160693


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Bolero, La Valse, Rapsodie espagnole, Alborada del gracioso & Pavane

Basque National Orchestra, Robert Trevino


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études

Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 10

Carl Nielsen
-Symphony No.1 in G minor Op.7
-Symphony No.2 Op.16 "the Four Temperaments"

Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Sacred Choral Music, Vol. 4

English Chamber Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Vittorio Negri

Vivaldi: Beatus vir, RV597
Vivaldi: Credo, RV592
Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV610


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Skakner

The weekend began, with this young (28) pianist.
Not bad at all!


----------



## Malx

A recent string quartet thread selection.

*Arensky, String Quartet No 2 - Members of The Raphael Ensemble.*


----------



## Rogerx

Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn: Complete Works For Cello and Piano

Joël Marosi (cello), Esther Walker (piano)

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum










I recently saw *Jenůfa* at Covent Garden in a riveting new production, with Karita Mattila, an erstwhiile Jenůfa now playing Kostelnička. It was a thoroughly rewarding evening, but this recording (and these singers) bring out more of the lyricism in the writing. Söderström and Mackerras made several fine recordings of Janáček operas back in the 1980s and they are all worth getting to know.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 0, 2 & 6

Sophie Mayuko Vetter (piano/fortepiano)

Hamburg Symphony Orchestra, Peter Ruzicka

Beethoven: Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 6 (fragment, completed by Nicholas Cook and Hermann Dechant)


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76 No 2 - Pražák Quartet.*

Lovely infectious playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Symphony in D

Zurich Chamber Orchestra, Howard Griffiths

Cherubini: Lodoïska
Cherubini: Overture da 'Lodoiska'
Cherubini: Overture to Il Giulio Sabino

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part three for this afternoon.

_Sursum Corda_ [_Lift Up Your Hearts_] - symphonic overture for orchestra op.13 (1919):










_Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Four Songs of Farewell_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (1920-21):










Piano Quintet in E op.15 (1921-22):










String Quartet no.1 in A op.16 (1920-23):










Piano Concerto in C-sharp for piano left hand and orchestra op.17 (1923):


----------



## Bourdon

*Sarum Chant *

Missa in gallicantu


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31

Igor Levit










Brahms: String Quartet No. 3

Artemis Quartet










Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C

Vladimir Ashkenazy, St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra










Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"

Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie (Highlights)

William Christie, Les Arts Florissants


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Symphonies

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Stamitz, C: Grand Pastoral Symphony in G major, KaiS. 32 'Le jour variable'
Stamitz, C: Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
Stamitz, C: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 6 No. 2, KaiS. 5
Stamitz, C: Symphony in G major, Op. 2 No. 3, KaiS. 3


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Henry VI at the Hunt" (Latoszewski/Olympia)
Chopin - Three Waltzes, Op. 64 (Rubinstein/RCA)
Karlowicz - Eternal Songs (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160711


*Camille Saint-Saëns*

Trois tableaux symphoniques d'après La foi, op. 130
Bacchanale from Samson et Dalila, op. 47
Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ," op. 78

Paul Jacobs, organ
Utah Symphony
Thierry Fischer, music director

2019


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto*

This is nice. It's not a knock over your coffee and slap your momma recording, but it's nice.

View attachment 160712


----------



## eljr

Agnus Dei

Margaret Phillips (organ), Julie Cooper, Kim Porter, Jeremy Budd (tenor), Ben Davies, Ruth Dean

The Sixteen, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, The Sixteen Orchestra, Harry Christophers, Eamonn Dougan

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: COR16186
Label: Coro
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## SearsPoncho

Here's some of what I've been listening to lately:

Penderecki - String Quartet #3 - Meccore Quartet

Shostakovich - Symphony #9 - Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra

Beethoven - Violin Sonata #4 in A minor, Op.23 - Zukerman/Barenboim

Beethoven - Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, Op.30, #2 - Zukerman/Barenboim

Haydn - The Op. 74 String Quartets - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.
I reach for it almost as much as I do JS Bach these days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> Love this set.
> I reach for it almost as much as I do Bach these days.


Thanks for the heads-up. I haven't paid much attention to CPE, but I see he's starting to get some attention around here. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I haven't paid much attention to CPE, but I see he's starting to get some attention around here. I'm listening on Spotify.


He's definitely worth listening too.
The complete set is on sale on Amazon. 60 cds for 66usd.
If i hadnt already bought this, i would have grabbed it.


----------



## eljr

Glazunov: Scènes de ballet, Op. 52

Work length29:35
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Anissimov
Recorded: August 1995
Recording Venue: Mosfilm Studio, Moscow


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0010x6t
As part of Radio 3's Twilight season this week's programme explores that uncertain, liminal period between day and night, when shadows deepen. Readers Clare Perkins and Neal Pearson take us into the literary Twilight, where this mysterious crossover between day and night provides rich metaphors of downfall and decline; so we'll hear Ryszard Kapuscinki on the fall of Haile Selassie's empire and the Norse gods being consumed by flames at the end of Wagner's Gotterdammerung. Twilight can also be a spooky, fearful time of day - bats appear unexpectedly in a poem by DH Lawrence, while death creeps over the fields in Philip Larkin's Going and something sinister approaches in Realm of Dusk by The Fall. This week's twilit soundtrack also includes Richard and Linda Thompson, Sally Beamish and Mark Anthony Turnage.

Photo: Jasper Goodall

Readings and *Music:

*Bernard Herrmann: The Twilight Zone 
Philip Gross - Betweenland X
Sean Hewitt - Psalm
*Robin Pharo - Crepuscule
Christine Da Luca - Fireworks Over Bressay Sound
*Mark-Anthony Turnage - Evening Songs: II. In the half-light
Kazuo Ishiguro - The Remains of the Day
*Frank Bridge - When You Are Old 
Adrienne Rich - Darklight
*Lydia Kabadse - Cantus Planus : III. Vespers 
Oliver Goldsmith - The Deserted Village
*Richard and Linda Thompson - The Dimming of the Day
Ryszard Kapuscinski - The Emperor
*Richard Wagner - Gotterdammerung: Finale 
Peter Porter - Ghosts
*Joanna Marsh - Arabesques: III. Fading 
DH Lawrence - Bats
*Sally Beamish - Yeats Interlude 
Philip Larkin - Going
*The Fall - R.O.D. 
*Breaks Co-op - Twilight (instrumental)
Thomas Hardy - The Return of the Native
Ann Radcliffe - The Mysteries of Udolpho
*Pawel Lukaszewsksi - Daylight Declines 
Afanasy Fet (trans. Gordon Pirie) - 'Evening. I'll go to meet them...'
* Julie London - November Twilight
TS Eliot - The Love Song of J Alfred Prufrock
*Aaron Parker - easquela: suspended, spacious in a dusky half-light 
*Simon Holt - Shadow Realm
James Joyce - Finnegans Wake 
*James Lynam Molloy - Love's Old Sweet Song

Producer: Torquil MacLeod

Radio 3's twilight season includes a host of programmes running from October 25th through to 31st including a Free Thinking conversation with a photographer, poet, literary scholar and the composer Sally Beamish, an essay series from Andrew Martin, painter Norman Ackroyd shares his attempts to capture light in painting in Between the Ears, and musical moments across the schedules.


----------



## fbjim

Martinu - Piano Sonata


----------



## Red Terror

Bourdon said:


> *Prokofiev*
> 
> The Love for Three Oranges Suite
> 
> *Khachaturian*
> Gayaneh Suite No.1
> 
> *Shostakovich*
> Symphony No.5
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker


Great box set. Kudos.


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in music by Toivo Tulev:


----------



## Bourdon

*Franz Schubert*

String Quartet D 887
String Quartet D 471

Leipziger streichquartett


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

I'm now listening to two Schubert string quartets and I don't understand how I spoke so hesitant about these performances a few days ago, it's beautiful, probably a different mood and therefore a different perception.

I think it would be a good idea to listen to this set again in its entirety.
Schubert was one of my first friends, I got to know his songs (as a young man) and music for "Rosamunde" while walking through woods and fields with a transstor radio on my arm, not a ghetto blaster!!!! 
I still have fond memories of this.

I would like to bring this television production to the attention again.
There are two editions, one incomplete and often unintelligible German the other complete, better picture quality although still not great.
Notwithstanding some flaws one of the most beautiful things made for television with a very dramatically gripping ending.

I'm sorry to say that it is only for the more educated members  for it has no subtitles and the language is German.



















*Better not this one but the one on top,
available at JPC *


----------



## Tempesta

DUFOURT/FERNEYHOUGH/HARVEY/
HOLLER

Boulez


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Two great symphonies played by the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra and the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part four for the rest of today.

_Lieder des Abschieds_ [_Songs of Farewell_] - cycle of four songs for voice and piano op.14, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Alfred Kerr/Edith Ronsperger/Ernst Lothar] (orig. 1920-21 - arr. 1923):










Suite for two violins, cello and piano left-hand op.23 (1930):










_Vier kleine Karikaturen für Kinder_ [_Four Little Caricatures for Children_] for piano op.19 (1926):
_Geschichten von Strauss_ [_Tales from Strauss_] for piano op.21 (1927):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.25 (1931):










String Quartet no.2 in E-flat op.26 (1933):










_Drei Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Hans Kaltneker] (1924):
_Stärker als der Tod_ [_Stronger than Death_] - song no. 4 from _Unvergänglichkeit_ [_Immortality_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.27 [Text: Eleonore van der Straten] (1933):


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Mariss Jansons.*










A pre-loved buy in 2014 - £0.01 + £1.26 postage, a veritable bargain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lizst, Les Preludes*

This is a Wagnerian Lizst with a continual sense of momentum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tempesta said:


> View attachment 160723
> 
> 
> DUFOURT/FERNEYHOUGH/HARVEY/
> HOLLER
> 
> Boulez


I have that set and have been avoiding the Ferneyhough. I'll have to make it a point to force a listen. Maybe something will click.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Suppé*

To end the day

Pique Dame - Overture Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Tippett - A Child of Our Time*
Colin Davis, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Jessye Norman, Janet Baker, Richard Cassilly, John Shirley-Quirk

This is a jaw-dropping masterpiece; as thematically rich as a literary work and rather like a large Bach cantata re-interpreted in a 20th century context. I have previously been extremely ambivalent toward Tippett's music but this has turned the tide.


----------



## SanAntone

*Andriessen*: _Writing to vermeer_
Performer: Susan Bickley, Susan Narucki, Michel Van der Aa, Brenda van Duijkeren, ...
Conductor: Reinbert De Leeuw
Orchestra/Ensemble: ASKO Ensemble, Schoenberg Ensemble


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160730


*Giuseppe Verdi*

Otello

Orchestre et Chœurs de l'Opéra Bastille
Myung-Whun Chung

1994


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> I have that set and have been avoiding the Ferneyhough. I'll have to make it a point to force a listen. Maybe something will click.


One of my go to discs from the Boulez Erato box.


----------



## Joe B

Sam Laughton leading The Elysian Singers in choral music by Sir James MacMillan:










*Divo Aloysio Sacrum	
The Gallant Weaver
A Child's Prayer
Seinte Mari Moder Milde
Tremunt Videntes Angeli
Cantos Sagrados: I - Identity
Cantos Sagrados: II - Virgin of Guadalupe
Cantos Sagrados: III - Sun Stone
Christus Vincit
So Deep*


----------



## Tempesta

Mendelssohn
Complete Organ Works















Stefan Johannes Bleicher


----------



## pmsummer

_BWV 225-230_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## gnail

Currently listening to Stravinsky’s symphony in 3 movements and symphony of psalms by Boulez/Berlin PO and loving it.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in Eriks Esenvalds "A Drop in the Ocean" and "The First Tears":


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae, the English Chamber Orchestra and James Sherlock (piano/organ) in music by Will Todd:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 1,4,5,7a &43

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> I'm now listening to two Schubert string quartets and I don't understand how I spoke so hesitant about these performances a few days ago, it's beautiful, probably a different mood and therefore a different perception.
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to listen to this set again in its entirety.
> Schubert was one of my first friends, I got to know his songs (as a young man) and music for "Rosamunde" while walking through woods and fields with a transstor radio on my arm, not a ghetto blaster!!!!
> I still have fond memories of this.
> 
> I would like to bring this television production to the attention again.
> There are two editions, one incomplete and often unintelligible German the other complete, better picture quality although still not great.
> Notwithstanding some flaws one of the most beautiful things made for television with a very dramatically gripping ending.
> 
> I'm sorry to say that it is only for the more educated members  for it has no subtitles and the language is German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Better not this one but the one on top,
> available at JPC *


Very good Boudon, now I know what to watch to night .:angel:


----------



## 13hm13

Glenn Gould Plays His Own Transcriptions of Wagner Orchestral Showpieces


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - The Great Concertos

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer

Vivaldi: Concerto for Strings and Continuo in F major, RV141
Vivaldi: Concerto for strings in C major RV109
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin and Strings in D , Op. 7/11 , RV 208a
Vivaldi: Concerto in A major 'Il Rosignuolo' for violin, strings & basso continuo RV335
Vivaldi: Concerto in G major for two Violins RV 516
Vivaldi: Concerto in G major for violin & cello RV516
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 7 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 567
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
Vivaldi: Piccolo Concerto in C major, RV 444


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Symphony No.1,"Jeremiah"
-Symphony No.2,"The Age of Anxiety"


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, Simone Young


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Roger Norrington


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Songs

Urszula Kryger (soprano) & Charles Spencer (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Tom Krause (Montano), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia), Fernando Corena (Lodovico)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Kinderchor
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1961-05-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Skakner

Sunday morning with Bach.


----------



## Dimace

This is an era changer recording, my dear friends. The new format (CD) has already come like a storm to the music industry and the vinyl must step away. So, DG made the first issue of this monumental performance in CD (I believe was the second time in her history) and after went to LP with a very limited number of copies. The result is that this recording is also VERY collectible. For the musical value I have nothing to write but: AWESOME! EPIC! HISTORIC! Leonard & NYPO are the hammer. The singers also. *Mahler's 2nd for the eternity. * (with THIS recording first I understood how BIG maestro is Leonard. To this moment I had him very high but not on the Olympus of conducting.) If you can pay for this one, my dear friends, DO IT. You will have your money in the bank with high interest. Otherwise give some dollars and buy the CD to own one of the BEST 2nds out there.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet (string quartet)

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> I would like to bring this television production to the attention again.
> There are two editions, one incomplete and often unintelligible German the other complete, better picture quality although still not great.
> Notwithstanding some flaws one of the most beautiful things made for television with a very dramatically gripping ending.
> 
> I'm sorry to say that it is only for the more educated members  for it has no subtitles and the language is German.


If my memory serves me correctly this was shown on British TV sometime in the 80s. I wasn't into classical then but I remember the series held my interest. I really would like to have see it more recently on TV but time has run out as I am seriously thinking of decommissioning my TV (apart from watching DVDs) sometime soon for a combination of reasons.


----------



## Chilham

Bach" Cantata BWV 80

John Eliot Gardiner, Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Peter Harvey, Monteverdi Choir, James Gilchrist, English Baroque Soloists

I enjoyed a closer listen to Prokofiev last week. On to Walton and "Les Six":










Poulenc: Gloria

Mariss Jansons, Netherlands Radio Choir, Concertgebouworkest, Luba Orgonasova










Walton: Belshazzar's Feast, Symphony No. 1

Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Peter Coleman-Wright


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part five for either side of an hour and a half's walk (assuming the rain can do me the special honour of holding off for a while...).

Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1937-39 - rev. 1945):










Music from the film _The Sea Hawk_ for orchestra, with one song each for soprano and mixed choir WoO [Texts: Howard Koch/Jack Scholl] (1940):










_Prayer_ for tenor, female choir, harp and organ op.32 [Text: Franz Werfel] (1941)
_Tomorrow_ - tone poem for mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Margaret Kennedy] (1942):










String Quartet No. 3 in D op.34 (1944-45):


----------



## Malx

A Russian flavour to this mornings listening.

*Tchaikovsky, Souvenir de Florence - The Raphael Ensemble.*

*Shostakovich, Piano Concertos 1 & 2 - Anna Vinnitskaya, Kremerata Baltica.*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Very good Boudon, now I know what to watch to night .:angel:


Hi Rogerx, I have searched many times for a better edition of the television series from Austria. As far as I know you have the old edition which as I said is not complete. The first edition contains two parts of 100 and 131 minutes, the complete edition has two DVDs and contains approximately 279 minutes and is also Dolby Digital2.0 (stereo)
It was broadcast twice on Dutch TV, shortly after each other before sinking into obscurity for good.
It has also aired in the U.K and there seems to be an edition with English subtitles (first edition) but I think it will be hard to find.
I was happy when I saw the new edition on the JPC site for a very reasonable price.
It has been beautifully filmed and shows a time image of the last years of Schubert's life. Impressive cinematography and excellent actors with a beauty and ugliness that will not leave you unmoved. Especially the ending with the death of Schubert is poignantly portrayed.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Hi Rogerx, I have searched many times for a better edition of the television series from Austria. As far as I know you have the old edition which as I said is not complete. The first edition contains two parts of 100 and 131 minutes, the complete edition has two DVDs and contains approximately 279 minutes and is also Dolby Digital2.0 (stereo)
> It was broadcast twice on Dutch TV, shortly after each other before sinking into obscurity for good.
> It has also aired in the U.K and there seems to be an edition with English subtitles (first edition) but I think it will be hard to find.
> I was happy when I saw the new edition on the JPC site for a very reasonable price.
> It has been beautifully filmed and shows a time image of the last years of Schubert's life. Impressive cinematography and excellent actors with a beauty and ugliness that will not leave you unmoved. Especially the ending with the death of Schubert is poignantly portrayed.
> 
> ]


I am sorry, forgot telling you that I bought the "new" one, the reason for me to react about the viewing tonight.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

I start my musical day with string quartets by the beloved Schubert.

String Quartet D 804--
String Quartet D 18
String Quartet D470 (fragment)


----------



## Guest

Hindemith Piano Sonata No 3, Heidsieck.










This piece was written about the same time as the two previous cantatas and has a similar texture. A work of four brief movements, the first lyrical, followed by a fast scherzo-like movement, a movement in a moderate march-like tempo, and a brisk finale. Beautifully and convincingly performed by Heidsieck.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry, forgot telling you that I bought the "new" one, the reason for me to react about the viewing tonight.


Good for you,you,:tiphat: will have a great time watching it again.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> If my memory serves me correctly this was shown on British TV sometime in the 80s. I wasn't into classical then but I remember the series held my interest. I really would like to have see it more recently on TV but time has run out as I am seriously thinking of decommissioning my TV (apart from watching DVDs) sometime soon for a combination of reasons.


I would almost say to buy this series anyway, I think it is easy to follow what happens because many images speak for themselves. 
Austrian German is a variant of German that closely resembles Bavarian. Bavarian is a variant of German, which is distinguished by, for example, the softening of unvoiced plosives.
The intelligibility is sometimes very bad, sometimes you only hear some mumbling.


----------



## Merl

This week's weekly SQ. Sounds pleasant enough on first audition.


----------



## eljr

St. Malachy's - The Actors' Chapel presents Jason Roberts, Organist - "The Boat" (Buster Keaton)

This was a lot of fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Evgeni Bozhanov (piano), Hannes Läubin (trumpet)

Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Radoslaw Szulc
Recorded: 5 June 2016
Recording Venue: Prinzregententheater München, Germany


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'

Work length25:44

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), José van Dam (bass (vocal)), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Helmut Froschauer (chorus master)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1975-09-29
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.11
Jazz Suite No.1
Walz 2 from Jazz Suite No.2
Tahiti Trot (Tea for Two)

The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160745


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

András Schiff, piano

2009


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
> 
> Work length25:44
> 
> Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), José van Dam (bass (vocal)), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Helmut Froschauer (chorus master)
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
> Herbert von Karajan
> Recorded: 1975-09-29
> Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


My choice for a recording with Karajan is this one


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Rogerx

El Cant de la Sibilla

Mallorca - València (1400-1560)

Montserrat Figueras (soprano)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
From the Middle Ages, Op. 79
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful recorded sound.


----------



## eljr

Glazunov: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 5 & Music from 'The Fridays'

Shostakovich Quartet

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: ALC1444
Label: Alto


----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Overture: Agincourt (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #3 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Biwa

Mendelssohn: Prelude & Fugue in E minor, Op. 35 No. 1
Bossi: Theme and Variations, Op. 115
Liszt: Consolation
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in G minor, BWV 542
Alain: Deuxième Fantasie
Duruflé: Sicilienne & Toccata from Suite, Op. 5
Jongen: Chant de Mai, Op. 53 No. 1, Scherzetto, Op. 108 No. 1
Vierne: Final from Symphony No. 6

Stephan Leuthold, Stephan Mende, Lea Suter, & David Schollmeyer, 
Sauer-Organ of Die Glocke, Bremen


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Commemorating Reformation Day with a beautiful account of a symphony I have a soft spot for:









*Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"*
Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

Swan Lake


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Barbara Hendricks & Christa Ludwig

The Westminster Choir & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

Although I like his Sony recording more, time for this one.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> Hindemith Piano Sonata No 3, Heidsieck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This piece was written about the same time as *the two previous cantatas *and has a similar texture. A work of four brief movements, the first lyrical, followed by a fast scherzo-like movement, a movement in a moderate march-like tempo, and a brisk finale. Beautifully and convincingly performed by Heidsieck.


where were your thoughts ?


----------



## Dimace

Arrau is Beethoven's Meister. No doubt about this. His Five Concerts recording from 1977 is one of the best around. Bernard (legendary conductor) makes the whole achievement even better. I love this 5x LPs box set from Philips. Bargain buy and must for every quality music listener.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twenty-first Sunday after Trinity
_Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben!_ BWV 109
_Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir_, BWV 38
_Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan_, BWV 98
_Ich habe meine Zuversicht_, BWV 188

Also Cantatas for Reformation Day*
_Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild_, BWV 79
_Nun danket alle Gott_, BWV 192
_Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott_, BWV 80

Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Paul Agnew, *James Gilchrist, Gotthold Schwarz, *Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Arrau is Beethoven's Meister. No doubt about this. His Five Concerts recording from 1977 is one of the best around. Bernard (legendary conductor) makes the whole achievement even better. I love this 5x LPs box set from Philips. Bargain buy and must for every quality music listener.
> 
> View attachment 160748


I bought a three CD set some time ago on ebay ,it contains three CD's ,two Plilips Germany and one Philips Japan 3/4.
This one is not on the market but put together by an enthusiast from Germany

Recordings 1964 !


----------



## KevinJS

Yo-Yo Ma - Bach Unaccompanied Cello Suites


----------



## vincula

DELETED. Double post


----------



## vincula

Listening to this refreshingly different and electrifying rendition of Beethoven's _Violin Concerto_ as I type these lines.









The Tchaikovsky one's very good too. Kind of gypsy quality that'll have you tapping your feet and humming along with the tunes.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

*Robert Fuchs* - _Piano Trios_: No. 1 in C Major, Op. 22
Gould Piano Trio










*Robert Fuchs*, along with *Othmar Schoeck*, *Felix Draeske*, *Jean Cras*, *Reynaldo Hahn*, *Guy Ropartz*, *Hans Pfitzner*, *Franz Schreker*, *Hans, Gál*, and several other composers are among my "most liked:, although often considered minor composers.


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO.

Brahms-1st Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

The Beyreuther Festspiele recording from 1951. It's nice that in this set, at around the 10-minute mark in the adagio, they fixed the horrible flub the horn made.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #2 - Mehta


----------



## eljr

Jupitersinfonie/sinfonie 8
Eugine Jochum (Artist, Conductor), Mozart (Composer), Schubert (Composer), & 1 more

Manufacturer ‏ : ‎ Deutsche Grammophon
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ January 25, 2012
Runtime 52:55


----------



## eljr

Sacred Songs

Renee Fleming, Susan Graham (mezzo soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andreas Delfs

Release Date: 3rd Oct 2005
Catalogue No: 4756925
Label: Decca
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Penderecki, String Quartets Nos 1, 2 & 3 - The Royal Quartet.*

The third which featured recently on the Quartet thread is radically different from the first two quartets from the 1960's. Interesting pieces if not of the very top rank (whatever that may be). Nice to have to play from time to time.


----------



## 96 Keys

Stunning!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## 96 Keys

eljr said:


> John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?
> 
> Yuja Wang (piano)
> 
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
> Catalogue No: 4838289
> Label: DG
> Length: 30 minutes
> 
> Presto Editor's Choice
> April 2020
> Concerto Choice
> BBC Music Magazine
> September 2020
> Concerto Choice
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2020


Do you agree with all that praise? I don't. The piece does nothing for me and seems like a waste of Wang's talent. Presumably she saw something in it or she wouldn't have taken the time to learn it!


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## starthrower

1996: 50th anniversary celebration of the re-opening of La Scala. Muti conducts.


----------



## KevinJS

Jon Lord - Concerto for Group and Orchestra


----------



## eljr

96 Keys said:


> Do you agree with all that praise? I don't.


Nor do I. It is not near enough for a masterpiece such as this!

(yes, I really believe what I just said)



> The piece does nothing for me and seems like a waste of Wang's talent.


Such is art, we all seem to have differing aesthetic appeals.



> Presumably she saw something in it or she wouldn't have taken the time to learn it!


Yes, she must have, as do I. This was easily my most listened to piece last year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Recorded in London, 5/1/37. The sound isn't terrible for 1937, and the performance is compelling.


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Chamber Symphony
Boston Modern Orchestra Project & Gil Rose
May 11, 2021


----------



## 96 Keys

eljr said:


> Nor do I. It is not near enough for a masterpiece such as this!
> 
> (yes, I really believe what I just said)
> 
> Such is art, we all seem to have differing aesthetic appeals.
> 
> Yes, she must have, as do I. This was easily my most listened to piece last year.


Sorry! I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## haziz




----------



## KevinJS

Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, op 47 - Symphony #2 in D major, op 43


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway in choral music by Vytautas Miskinis:


----------



## Knorf

*Modest Mussorgsky*: _St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain_, excerpts from _Khovanshchina_, Scherzo in B-flat, _Intermezzo symphonique in modo classico_, "Festive March" from _Mlada_
Anatoli Kotcherga, Marianna Tarasova
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Südtiroler Kinderchor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## fbjim

Hector Berlioz - Romeo et Juliette / Charles Munch / BSO







I still lose a bit of interest in this one after the famous scherzo, but some of the "tomb" music is wonderful, and so much of it up until the end is up there with my favorite Berlioz.


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## 96 Keys

No.35 and 36.


----------



## 13hm13

Leopold Stokowski, Houston Symphony Orchestra - Stokowski Conducts Wagner


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Halloween Playlist

Ligeti: Atmosphères
Penderecki: Kosmogonia
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6*

From the following recordings:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Christmas matinees from Amsterdam

1977 - Mahler 1 - KCO / Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Quatuors Parisiens Volume 1

John Holloway (violin), Linde Brunmayr (transverse flute), Lorenz Duftschmid (viola da gamba), Ulrike Becker (violoncello) & Lars-Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord)

Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:A1 in A major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:a2 in A minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43: D1 in D major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:d1 in D minor for 2 flutes, recorder (or bassoon or cello) & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Rogerx

Saints & Souls

Neil Taylor, Roger Palmer, Ron Gates (organ)

The Choirs of All Saints' Church, Northampton, Simon Johnson

Bairstow: Blessed City, heavenly Salem
Blatchly: Give us the wings of faith
Britten: Te Deum in C
Bruckner: Ave Maria
Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Bullock: Give us the wings of faith
Davies, Walford: Psalm 23
Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48
Fauré: Requiem: In Paradisum
Gibbons, O: This is the Record of John
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
Lewis, G: Justorum animæ (The souls of the righteous)
Stanford: Te deum in B flat
Victoria: O quam gloriosum, motet


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata

Till Fellner


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Op. 13
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Zemlinsky: Psalm 23, Op. 14 'Der gute Hirt'


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 Op 13 - Cherubini Quartet.*
Streamed via Qobuz.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Gidon Kremer (violin)


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Estampes & Etudes Book 2 - Nelson Goerner.*

More streaming.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

played by the Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment with some soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## gnail

Enjoying the 7th.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erich Wolfgang Korngold - various works part six of six scattered across late morning and early afternoon.

Orchestral music from the film _Deception_ WoO (1946):










Cello Concerto in C op.37 (1946):
_Symphonic Serenade_ in B-flat for string orchestra op.39 (1947-48):










Symphony in F-sharp for orchestra op.40 (1949-52):










_Sonett für Wien_ - song for voice and piano op.41 [Text: Hans Kaltneker] (1953):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb performance of Janáček's *Káťa Kabanová*. This performance really brings out both the drama and the lyricism in the music. Weirdly there were odd times that the music slightly reminded me of the Puccini of *La Fanciulla del West*. Mackerras made another recording of this work in Prague, with Gabriela Beňačková in the title role, but I haven't heard that one. In any case, Söderström is wonderful and the rest of the cast (all Czech) also excellent.

The opera is quite short and Decca provide as makeweight, performances of _Capriccio_ and _Concertino_, played by Paul Crossley with members of the London Sinfonietta conducted by David Atherton.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, Richard: Eine Alpensinfonie & Don Juan

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Tchaikovsky's symphonies Nos 4, Manfred and 5 from Mariss Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic. Recently bought as a download from the Chandos website at a very good price (just under £24), and I'm pleased that I did.









The recording of No 5 is justly celebrated, but I've enjoyed the entire set. Looking forward to hearing the 6th later.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 5

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: HMM90268687
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 87 minutes


----------



## strawa

Very sad news: Nelson Freire died today at his home in Rio, at the age of 77. I saw him on two occasions, and I have no doubt that he was the greatest artist I had the opportunity to witness. Considering he gave his first concert at age 5, it was certainly quite a life.

Here, in 1965, at age 21:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartet Op.18 No.3
String Quartet Op.130

*Live Wiener Konzerthaus*


----------



## Rogerx

strawa said:


> Very sad news: Nelson Freire died today at his home in Rio, at the age of 77. I saw him on two occasions, and I have no doubt that he was the greatest artist I had the opportunity to witness. Considering he gave his first concert at age 5, it was certainly quite a life.
> 
> Here, in 1965, at age 21:


I did post this in Roll of Honour, hope you don't mind .


----------



## eljr

96 Keys said:


> Sorry! I hope I didn't offend you.


OH my God no!

One needs be awfully insecure to not respect the aesthetic values of another. Plus, as one who values minimalism and champions Philip Glass, it is rare people share my perspectives. 
This is my good fortune as we don't learn from those that agree with us, we learn from those with other perspectives if we take the time to understand them.

I have listened to a couple CD's you have championed here based on your scripted enjoyment. None have struck me as they have you. But I am enjoying them none the less. Everything is a learning opportunity.

We paint an aesthetic picture of ourselves with what we post here. I enjoy learning that about my fellow posters.

Peace


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160779


*George Frideric Handel*

Harpsichord Suites Nos. 1-8, HWV 426-433
Six Fugues or Voluntarys for organ or harpsichord, HWV 605-610
Fugue in E major, HWV 612
Fugue in F major, HWV 611

Paul Nicholson, harpsichord

1995, reissued 2002


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons

Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)

Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli

Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "The Apostate" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Glinka/Hrimaly - Trio Pathetique (Brahms Trio/Naxos)
Moussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition (Maazel/Telarc)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
The Oceanides, Op. 73
The Tempest Suites Nos. 1 & 2, Op. 109/2, 3
Night Ride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Helsinki PO
Segerstam*


----------



## KevinJS

Chamber Music for Horn


----------



## mikeh375

Sat down with the 5th and score earlier. TBH, I skipped the repeat of the scherzo after the trio because the listening would have impinged on lunch, am I a bad person? Very enjoyable with some nice playing and interpretation....lunch was good too.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1*
_Rostropovich - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No.13

Männerchor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing the first disc from this set:


----------



## Rogerx

*Nelson Freire (18 October 1944 - 1 November 2021)*



Brahms - Piano Concertos

Nelson Freire (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## SanAntone

*Felix Draeseke*: _String Quintet_, op. 77
Breuninger Quartett, Andreas Grunkorn


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160784


*John Field*

Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1990


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 * "Little Russian"
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## pmsummer

THE CELTIC VIOL II
_Airs and Dances_
*O'Carolan - Nathaniel Gow - C. Hunter - D.R. McDonald - J.S. Skinner - Anonymous and Traditional Irish & Scottish*
_Jordi Savall_ - treble viol, lyra viol
Andrew Lawrence-King - Irish harp, Psalterium
Frank McGuire - bodhran
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Brigg Fair
In a Summer Garden
Appalachia


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet in F major after the Piano Sonata No. 9 in E major, Op. 14 (arr. Beethoven); String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle.


----------



## Malx

*Lutosławski, String Quartet - Royal String Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

Puccini: Turandot

Andrea Bocelli (Calaf), Jennifer Wilson (Turandot), Alexander Tsymbalyuk (Timur), German Olvera (Ping), Valentino Buzza (Pang), Pablo Garcia Lopez (Pong), Jessica Nuccio (Liù), Javier Agullo (Altoum/Prince of Persia)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Zubin Mehta

Release Date: 31st Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4788293
Label: Decca
Length: 1 hour 56 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part one for the rest of today.

Horn Concerto no.1 in D Hob.VIId:3 (1762):










Mass no.1: _Missa rorate coeli desuper_ in G for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXII:3 (c.1750):










_(4) Motetti de Venerabili Sacramento_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXIIIc:5a-d (prob. 1750s):










Symphony no.26 in D-minor [_Lamentatione_] Hob. I:26 (1768 or 1769):
Symphony no.35 in B-flat Hob. I:35 (1767):
Symphony no.49 in F-minor [_La passione_] Hob. I:49 (1768):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
Stuttgart RSO
Boreyko*


----------



## haziz

*Respighi: Roman Trilogy*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Philippe Pierlot (bass viol), Maude Gratton (clavecin), Marc Hantaï (flute) and François Fernandez (violin)

Ricercar Consort

Release Date: 9th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: MIR237
Label: Mirare
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160786


*Ernest Bloch*
Schelomo
From Jewish Life
Voice in the Wildnerness

*Max Bruch*
Kol Nidrei

Natalie Clein, cello
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Ilan Volkov, conductor

2012


----------



## vincula

A bit of love for this great ill-fated pianist.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
Schwanengesang*









*Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Gerald Moore*


----------



## HenryPenfold

mikeh375 said:


> Sat down with the 5th and score earlier. TBH, I skipped the repeat of the scherzo after the trio because the listening would have impinged on lunch, am I a bad person? Very enjoyable with some nice playing and interpretation....lunch was good too.
> 
> View attachment 160783


what did you have for 
lunch?


----------



## mikeh375

HenryPenfold said:


> what did you have for
> lunch?


Pork and Stilton Pate on homemade sourdough bread. Afterwards I went back to Anton's and listened to the 4th mvt..... I heartily recomend a lunch break during a Bruckner.


----------



## HenryPenfold

mikeh375 said:


> Pork and Stilton Pate on homemade sourdough bread. Afterwards I went back to Anton's and listened to the 4th mvt..... I heartily recomend a lunch break during a Bruckner.


Have a break between the acts in Die Walküre for about an hour, but not Bruckner symphonies!!!

Nice lunch, by the way ....


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Summer Night Suite, Op. 123
Zagreb Philharmonic
Kitayenko*


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #8 - Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## Barbebleu

The Record of Singing, Vol. 4, CD 4. Rudolf Schock singing Lortzing’s Vater, Mutter, Schwestern, Brüder from Undine. Delightful, as is every other track on this cd.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) & In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968

View attachment 160792


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 6 In E Minor & The Lark Ascending. New Philharmonia Orchestra With Hugh Bean, violin. Angel 1968

View attachment 160793


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160794


*Johannes Brahms*

Lieder

Lenneke Ruiten, soprano
Hans Adolfsen, piano

2008, reissued 2013


----------



## Bkeske

On a VW roll tonight….

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel/EMI, date unknown, but late 60's per label.

View attachment 160796


----------



## Bkeske

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring). Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1961

View attachment 160799


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Chen Reiss (soprano), Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & Netherlands Radio Choir, Daniele Gatti

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf: String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 4 & 5

Franz Schubert Quartett


----------



## Gothos

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne

Sinfonietta de Lausanne

Michal Corboz,conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 18

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Orchestral Songs

Soile Isokoski (soprano)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Sibelius: Arioso, Op. 3 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Den första kyssen, Op. 37 No. 1 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Eight Songs, Op. 57 (Text: Ernst Josephson)
Sibelius: En slända, Op. 17, No. 5
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 37
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 38
Sibelius: Hertig Magnus, Op. 57 No. 6
Sibelius: Höstkväll, Op. 38:1 (Text: Viktor Rydberg)
Sibelius: Kaiutar, Op. 72, No. 4
Sibelius: Lastu lainehilla, Op. 17, No. 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)
Sibelius: Men min fågel märks dock icke, Op. 36, No. 2
Sibelius: På verandan på vid havet, Op. 38 No. 2 (Viktor Runeberg)
Sibelius: Säf, säf, susa, Op. 36 No. 4 (Text: Gustav Fröding)
Sibelius: Se'n har jag ej frågat mera, Op. 17 No. 1 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op. 13
Sibelius: Seven Songs, Op. 17
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 36
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 72 (Songs Nos. I & II are lost)
Sibelius: Soluppgång, Op. 37 No. 3 (Text: Tor Hedberg)
Sibelius: Souda, souda, sinisorsa (Swim, duck, swim) (A.V. Forsman-Koskimies)
Sibelius: Under strandens granar (Under the fir-trees) Op. 13 No. 1 (Runeberg)
Sibelius: Var det en dröm? Op. 37 No. 4 (J.J. Wecksell)
Sibelius: Våren flyktar hastigt, Op. 13 No. 4 (Text: Runeberg)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonische Etuden, Arabesque & Waldszenen

Martin Helmchen (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Sy 1 ... on ....

Howard Hanson, Seattle Symphony • Gerard Schwarz - Symphony No. 1 'Nordic' / The Lament For Beowulf


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet - L'Arlesienne & Carmen Suites

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1
Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 2
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites 1 & 2
Bizet: La jolie fille de Perth suite
Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Bizet: Symphony in C


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I come to the end of my mini Janáček binge with *Věc Makropulos* or, as it usually known in English speaking countries, _The Makropulos Case_. Söderström is again magnificent in the leading role, with excellent performances from the Czech cast and Mackerras once again conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.

The makeweight here is the charming, if slight _Lachian Dance_ played by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under François Huybrechts.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Much of the music from Khachaturian's ballet _Spartacus_ sounds rather like a movie soundtrack, and indeed the popular _Adagio for Spartacus and Phyrgia_ was used as the main theme for the movie _Mayerling_, which starred Omar Sharif, Catherine Deneuve and Ava Gardner. It was also used for the popular BBC series _The Onedin Line_.

When I was young I really liked Khachaturian's music, though my tastes have become a little more sophisticated now. Still, I do think the music for his two ballets, _Spartacus_ and _Gayaneh_ represents the best of him, and these performances by the Vienna PO under Khachaturian himself, which I once owned on LP, are absolutely splendid.

For this release, Decca have addes some exceprts from Lorin Maazel's excellent Cleveland recording of the complete ballet music for Prokoviev's _Romeo and Juliet_, which are also very worth having.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Beethoven & Medtner: Lucas Debargue

Lucas Debargue (piano)

Bach, J S: Toccata in C minor, BWV911
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3
Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Cello Concerto no.1 in C Hob.VIIb:1 (bet. c. 1761 and 1765):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob.XXa:1 (1767):










Symphony no.43 in E-flat [_Mercury_] Hob. I:43 (by 1771):
Symphony no.44 in E-minor [_Trauer_] Hob. I:44 (1772):
Symphony no.45 in F-sharp minor [_Farewell_] Hob. I:45 (1772):


----------



## Rogerx

Bax: Symphony No. 7/ Bax: Tintagel

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Bourdon

*Cipriano de Rore*

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel


----------



## Vasks

_Enjoying Erich_

*Korngold - Symphonic Overture: Sursum Corda (Bamert/Chandos)
Korngold - Violin Concerto (Tsu/Naxos)*


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Diana Damrau (Konstanze), Anna Prohaska (Blonde), Rolando Villazón (Belmonte), Paul Schweinester (Pedrillo), Franz-Josef Selig (Osmin) &Thomas Quasthoff (Selim)

Vocalensemble Rastatt & Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Release Date: 10th Jul 2015
Catalogue No: 4794064
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 18 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
13th July 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs; Lieder
Louis Halsey; Robert Tear; Suzanne Danco

Elizabethan Singers
Viola Tunnard, piano
Louis Halsey


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160809


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Concertos, RV 187, 208, 234, 277, 580

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini, conductor

2005


----------



## haziz




----------



## Guest

A few years ago I made an exploration of Kokkenen's works and I have the notion to revisit (not hard since I have a relatively small collection). Today, String Quartet No 1, Sibelius Quartet (BIS)










A very attractive work in three movements, nominally fast, slow, fast. I enjoy the texture of free counterpoint and melodic interest, which seems to be organized around motivic development in a serial context.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Guillaume Du Fay*

*Triste Plaisir*

Again this beautiful recording that might be better listened to in parts but is undeniably of an exceptional beauty.
They are worth more to me than all of Shostakovich's symphonies put together, but this is of course my limited opinion.
Optimal expressiveness with minimal means and of great poetic beauty. Anyone who claims that contemporary music is more meaningful, richer in content and artistic value has never listened properly.. I am a musical omnivore but I do have my musical preferences and those are mainly determined by Bach and earlier music. With all due respect Boulez is more music of the head, Dufay on the other hand speaks to me on a more personal field.
Music is an abstract art form where for me, especially in early music, a richness is offered that is incomparable, in the sense that my personal being is involved and yet has a universal character.
These are just thoughts and subject to change, the fact is that early music in particular appeals to me in a fullness that I do not experience in contemporary music despite my appreciation.
Let me be clear I love Boulez but purely as an experience the early music offers me a richer experience in which I feel more fully involved. 
An exception to this for me is the music of Messiaen.
Of course there are more examples, I'm just speaking in general.

To be clear I use the term "early" in the sense of Bach and earlier.


----------



## Rogerx

Ibert & Ravel: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray

Ibert: Escales
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (orchestral version)
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin - Orchestral version
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schmidt
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major
Frankfurt RSO
Järvi*


----------



## haziz




----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 In C, Op. 105
Berglund; Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Tempesta

BOULEZ - RAVEL tombeau de couperin, valses nobles, barque


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Orchestral Suite No. 3*

I'm listening to this and actually liking it. That's disconcerting. Maybe I should get a brain scan.


----------



## eljr

Hilarion Alfeyev: De Profundis

Compositions for orchestra and choir

Moscow Synodal Choir and Soloists & Russian National Orchestra, Hilarion Alfeyev

Release Date: 20th Apr 2015
Catalogue No: PTC5186486
Label: Pentatone
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edda Moser (soprano), Hanna Schwarz (alto), René Kollo (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Bernard Bartelink (organ), Herman Krebbers (violin)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets Nos. 8 in E minor and 9 in C major, Op. 59 Nos. 2 & 3
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quintet D965

Overture for String Quartet D 8a

Movement (fragment) D3


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Symphony No. 2
LA Philharmonic
Dudamel*










I have to say: color me impressed. For me, and this may be just my own perspective, but Ives seems like an odd choice for Dudamel to be honest, so I believe that this composer is close to the conductor's heart. Almost like a special project that he insisted on doing.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Das Klagende Lied - Marina Shaguch (soprano), Michelle DeYoung (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Sergei Leiferkus (baritone), San Francisco Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.*

This and the 8th Symphony were the two Mahler works I struggled with - the 8th I am slowly warming to but this one, which I listen to from time to time still passes me by.


----------



## Chilham

Work is making Chilham a boring boy! In London for the first time in 19-months.

Back at my hotel now, fed and watered. An early night in store, but first:










Gjeilo: Sunrise Mass

Tore Erik Mohn, Majorstua Kammerkor










Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Daniel Dodds, Arabella Steinbacher, Lucerne Festival Strings


----------



## haziz

Having stumbled across the composer today on my prior recording ("Carl Schuricht conducts ...."), it is time to explore Hermann Goetz's music, with which I have so far been unfamiliar.


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: _Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber_
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3
> 
> Daniel Dodds, Arabella Steinbacher, Lucerne Festival Strings


I have Arabella on deck.


----------



## eljr

Russian Dances

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazuki Yamada

Release Date: 18th Mar 2016
Catalogue No: PTC5186557
Label: Pentatone
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler, Leonard Bernstein - New York Philharmonic - Symphony No. 3


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler - Symphony No. 3 / Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Richard Strauss: 'Aber der Richtige'

Violin Concerto & Miniatures

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

WDR Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186653
Label: Pentatone
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2018


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 110 and 111*


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _In the Fen Country_, _On Wenlock Edge_*
*Ian Bostridge, tenor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part three for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.7 in F Hob. XVIII:7 (by 1766 - authorship disputed):










_Salve Regina_ in G-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and strings Hob. XXIIIb:2 (1771):










Mass no.7: _Missa brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo_ [_Kleine Orgelmesse_] in B-flat for soprano, mixed choir, organ and strings Hob. XXII:7 (by 1778):










Symphony no.82 in C [_The Bear_] Hob. I:82 (1786):
Symphony no.83 in G-minor [_The Hen_] Hob. I:83 (1785):
Symphony no.84 in E-flat [_In nomine Domini_] Hob. I:84 (1786):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Piano Concerto*

Nicely done; sensitive without being indulgent.


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites (transcribed for Piano Duo)

Mari Kodama (piano) & Momo Kodama (piano)

Release Date: 18th Nov 2016
Catalogue No: PTC5186579
Label: Pentatone
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Gian Francesco Malipiero*: String Quartet No. 1 _"Rispetti e Strambotti"_
Orpheus String Quartet

This week's selection for the String Quartet listening thread.

It's another quartet that's totally new to me. I'm enjoying it; it's immediately engaging, without sounding derivative.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Pittsburgh SO - Honeck_


----------



## Itullian

More of CPE's piano sonatas.
Love them


----------



## Knorf

Itullian said:


> More of CPE's piano sonatas.
> Love them


Now, see: this puzzles me. (Not loving CPE Bach's Sonatas, which I totally get.)

But rather posting that you've selected something from a box of 26 CDs, and apparently it's a sonata, but sharing no further information.

Which sonata? Who cares, I guess? Doesn't matter?

I've seen quite a few posters do things similar to this in recent months: post something like a picture of a box of 45 Mozart symphonies and that's it, as if which symphony could hardly be of interest to anyone. Right? You heard one Mozart Symphony or CPE Bach Sonata or Bach Cantata or Haydn Symphony or Beethoven Sonata or Vivaldi Concerto, and you've heard 'em all? Or something? 

I mean, why bother sharing at all?


----------



## Itullian

I didn't think it mattered. There are many sonatas in this box. I just pisck out cds and play them. There are many sonatas on each cd.
I just pick out a cd and listen.


----------



## Merl

Cloying textures, dated uber-Viennese interpretations all laid on with a trowel . This did nowt for me and the competition leaves it in the shade.


----------



## Tempesta

Pierre Boulez - Mahler / Wagner - Yvonne Minton


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms: Symphony 2 [Pittsburgh Symph Orchestra, Steinberg]


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> More of CPE's piano sonatas.
> Love them


I confess! This is a box-set that I really regret buying. Not because the music or performances are substandard, but because I have no idea why I thought I needed over 30 hours of it!!! My Haydn Barytone box-set is a close cousin!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Me playing the fuge from bwv 998  Have 3 weeks to prepare for my first gig in ages. I'm suddenly not so lazy with my guitar playing. I will probably go for the Allegro too. I first learned the piece for my audition to the SFCM in 93 and it has been a favorite to perform ever since, just not when I'm lazy...Now I actually know I'll play it better than ever!


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
> _Pittsburgh SO - Honeck_


i need to buy this recording .........


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Das Klagende Lied - Marina Shaguch (soprano), Michelle DeYoung (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Moser (tenor), Sergei Leiferkus (baritone), San Francisco Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas.*
> 
> This and the 8th Symphony were the two Mahler works I struggled with - the 8th I am slowly warming to but this one, which I listen to from time to time still passes me by.


MTT's modesty is one of his strengths ..........


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Ives
> Symphony No. 2
> LA Philharmonic
> Dudamel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say: color me impressed. For me, and this may be just my own perspective, but Ives seems like an odd choice for Dudamel to be honest, so I believe that this composer is close to the conductor's heart. Almost like a special project that he insisted on doing.


Whatever the motivation, these performances are up there with the very best, IMHO. In the top three ...........


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Release Date: 19th Feb 2016
Catalogue No: PTC5186539
Label: Pentatone
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## eljr

Jupitersinfonie/sinfonie 8
Eugine Jochum (Artist, Conductor), Mozart (Composer), Schubert (Composer), & 1 more

Manufacturer ‏ : ‎ Deutsche Grammophon
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ January 25, 2012
Runtime 52:55


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4
*


----------



## SanAntone

*Florent Schmitt*: _In Memoriam_, Op. 72 (1935)


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> i need to buy this recording .........


Yes, you do, Henry. You won't regret it! :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music from the Baltics:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this new arrival:

*Tansman
Bric à brac
Polish RSO
Wojciech Michniewski*










This is like Gershwin on acid! Great fun!


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C major, BWV 564
Hans Fagius


----------



## Rogerx

The Italian Intermezzo: Music without words

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

Catalani: La Wally
Catalani: Loreley
Catalani: Loreley: Danza delle ondine
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur: Intermezzo, Act II
Giordano, U: Fedora
Giordano, U: Fedora: Intermezzo, Act 2
Giordano, U: Siberia
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci: Intermezzo
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz: Intermezzo
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Ponchielli: La Gioconda
Puccini: Edgar
Puccini: Edgar - Preludio (Act 1 & 3)
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - Intermezzo
Puccini: Suor Angelica
Puccini: Suor Angelica - Intermezzo
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: La traviata: Prelude to Act 3
Wolf-Ferrari: I gioielli della Madonna
Wolf-Ferrari: I quattro rusteghi
Wolf-Ferrari: I quattro rusteghi (The School for Fathers): Intermezzo
Wolf-Ferrari: The Jewels of the Madonna - Act III Intermezzo


----------



## SanAntone

*Manuel de Falla*: _El Amor Brujo_










*Osvaldo Golijov* is the heir to de Falla.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schmidt
Symphony No. 3 in A major
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Sinaisky*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: 'Aber der Richtige'

Violin Concerto & Miniatures

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

WDR Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Strauss, R: Aber der Richtige, wenn's einen gibt für mich (from Arabella)
Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Five Piano Pieces Op. 3
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 41
Strauss, R: Lieder (3), Op. 29
Strauss, R: Little Scherzino, Op 3. No. 4
Strauss, R: Romance for cello & orchestra in F major, AV 75
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27 
Strauss, R: Wiegenlied, Op. 41 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Gothos

Symphony No.11 in D major,K84
Symphony No.10 in G major,K74
Symphony No.13 in F major,K112


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Diversions & Songs

Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Sinfonia de Antigona (First Symphony)
-Third Symphony
-Sinfonia Romantica (Fourth Symphony)


----------



## Rogerx

Verklärte Nacht

Schoenberg - Fried - Lehár - Korngold

Christine Rice (mezzo), Stuart Skelton (tenor), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Fried, O: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 9
Korngold: Abschiedslieder (Songs of Farewell), Op. 14
Lehár: Aus eiserner Zeit
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3

Behzod Abduraimov (piano),
Concertgebouworkest, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Koechlin's _Seven Stars Symphony_ is more of a suite than a symphony, seven orchestral impressions of movie stars Douglas Fairbanks, Lilian Harvey, Greta Garbo, Clara Bow, Marlene Dietrich, Emil Jannings and Charlie Chaplin. Very enjoyable it is too.

Also included here is the lovely _Ballade pour piano et orchestre_.

Excellent 1982 performances and recording.


----------



## Rogerx

*Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini ( 3 November 1801 - 23 September 1835)*



Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda

Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Mikavel

Salonen, _Cello Concerto_, Yo-Yo Ma, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Los Angeles Philharmonic (Sony, 2019).
So mysterious...


----------



## Art Rock

Sinipoli in live concerts of the Staatskapelle Dresden, 5 CD box. Works by Mahler, Strauss, Liszt, Weber, Wagner, Schumann and Sinopoli. Listening to CD2 right now (Liszt's Orpheus, Schumann's 4th,a nd works by Sinopoli himself).


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Praeludium In D Dur, BuxWV 139 
Erhalt Uns, Herr, Bei Deinem Wort, BuxWV 185 
Praeludium In G Moll, BuxWV 150 
Kommt Her Zu Mir, Spricht Gottes Sohn, BuxWV 201 
Praeludium In G Moll, BuxWV 148 
Jesus Christus, Unser Heiland, BuxWV 198 
Nun LOb, Mein Seel, Der Herren, BuxWV 215 
Praeludium In E Moll, BuxWV 143 
Ach Herr, Mich Armen Sünder, BuxWV 178 
Praeludium In F Dur, BuxWV 145 
Komm. Heiliger Geist, Herre Gott, BuxWV 200 
Ich Dank Dir, Lieber Herre, BuxWV 194 
Praeludium In Di Moll, BuxWV 140 
Vater Unser Im Himmelreich, BuxWV 219 
Praeludium In G Moll, BuxWV 149


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Anne-Sophie Mutter's virtuosity and fabulous technique is not in doubt, but there are times where the freedom it allows her can get in the way of the music, which I feel is what happens here in the Tchaikovsky, which was recorded live in Vienna. It was no doubt thrillingin the concert hall, but I'm not sure it responds to repeated hearings. Tempi are stretched to the limit, both slow and ultra fast, as in the final movement, which is unbelievably fast, but with every note in place. The playing throughout is sensational, but some will no doubt feel we get too much of Mutter and not enough of Tchaikovsky. I have equivocal feelings. It's not how I'd always want to hear the work played, but I don't mind giving it the occasional airing and just giving in to Mutter's uber-Romantic approach to it.

The Korngold concerto was recorded in the studio and suits Mutter's intense Romanticism rather better. In fact I'd suggest that this is one of the best performances in the catalogue. I first heard it on the radio blind, but even before the announcer had confirmed it, I knew I was listenin to Mutter. Previn, as always at his best in Korngold, supports her every step of the way, and I'd say the disc was worth acquiring for the Korngold alone. Presumably, if buying the download, you can do that anyway.

A disc of two halves.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## Malx

Kinda stuck in a Mahler groove just now.
*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Juliane Banse, Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

As a general comment I like Boulez's way with Mahler there is a clarity to the orchestral sound yet it doesn't come over as overly clinical - it certainly works for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.3


----------



## vincula

This rendition of Brahms piano concerto no.1 climbs at the very top of my all-time faves.






_William Kapell, piano
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor

Live recording, 1953
_
Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
David Zinman

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 5 in G major, Op. 55/ Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major/ Schlimé: 3 Improvisations

Francesco Schlime

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160839


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons), RV 269, 315, 293, 297
Il Riposo per Il S. S. Natale, RV 270
Concerto L'Amoroso, RV 271
Concerto II Grosso Mogul, RV 208

Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger, violin/director

2018


----------



## Bourdon

*Praetorius*

Christmas Music
Westminster Cathedral Choir
Parley of Instruments David Hill


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-13

Sigiswald Kuijken (first violin), Veronica Kuijken, Marie Kuijken (fortepiano)

La Petite Bande

Release Date: 7th Apr 2017
Catalogue No: CC72752
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> *Praetorius*
> 
> Christmas Music
> Westminster Cathedral Choir
> Parley of Instruments David Hill


I believe the first season music this year. ( I can be wrong though)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Praetorius*
> 
> Christmas Music
> Westminster Cathedral Choir
> Parley of Instruments David Hill


Yes, it is the season now!


----------



## Itullian

Selections


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I believe the first season music this year. ( I can be wrong though)


I believe you are correct. 
For years now I have started a Christmas listening thread on another forum. I had Christmas music I my hands but decided to go with Mozart as most scold me for being so early to the holiday.

I believe Bourdon had given me the courage to turn to some holiday music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> I believe the first season music this year. ( I can be wrong though)


I think you are, some time ago you were the first with the "Weihnachtsoratorium" I can be wrong though


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I think you are, some time ago you were the first with the "Weihnachtsoratorium" I can be wrong though


Sharp, very sharp.:angel:


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> I believe you are correct.
> For years now I have started a Christmas listening thread on another forum. I had Christmas music I my hands but decided to go with Mozart as most scold me for being so early to the holiday.
> 
> I believe Bourdon had given me the courage to turn to some holiday music.


Roll up your sleeves first !!!


----------



## Vasks

*Frank Bridge - Phantasm for Piano & Orchestra (Stoot/Conifer)
Frank Bridge - Lament for String Orchestra (Hickox/Chandos)
Frank Bridge - Enter Spring (Groves/EMI)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.9 in G Hob. XVIII:9 (by 1767):










_Insanae et vanae curae_ [_Raging and Futile Cares_] - motet for mixed choir and orchestra: revision of a chorus from the oratorio _Il ritorno di Tobia_ Hob. XXI:1 no.13c [Text: orig. in Italian by Giovanni Gastone Boccherini] (orig. 1775 - rev. c. 1794):
_Mare Clausem_ [_The Closed Sea_] - excerpts of an unfinished ode for bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXIVa:9 [Text: John Selden] (1794 inc.):
Mass no.9: _Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida_ [_Heiligmesse_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob.XXII:10 (1796):










Symphony no.85 in B-flat [_La Reine_] Hob. I:85 (1785 or 1786):
Symphony no.86 in D Hob. I:86 (1786):
Symphony no.87 in A Hob. I:87 (1786):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
Cluytens*


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker


----------



## eljr




----------



## Woland

Vasks: distant light, voices


----------



## Malx

More Mahler from Boulez.
*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez.*

Love this recording with the Chicago brass in good form when called upon.


----------



## Woland

Kancheli: Styx, Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Italian Concerto BWV 971

played by Benjamin Alard on the harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1979-11
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Musicaterina

Again Johann Sebastian Bach: Italian Concerto BWV 971

this time played by Christine Schornsheim of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana BWV 989

played by Lars Ulrik Mortensen of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 "Harp"
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle. These "middle" quartets have been really superb, competitive with any of my previous favorites.


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lisa Larsson (soprano)

Het Gelders Orkest, Antonello Manacorda

Release Date: 10th Nov 2014
Catalogue No: CC72659
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 68 minutes

This was a pivotal album to my musical direction. Before this Classical was never a primary genre for me. After this, it was.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: English Suite no. 3 in G minor BWV 808

played by Pierre Hantaï of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: English Suite no. 2 in A minor BWV 807

played by Bertrand Cuiller of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> Length: 68 minutes.


Wow - that must be a new record. The average time of this symphony on recordings is under 55 minutes.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Wow - that must be a new record. The average time of this symphony on recordings is under 55 minutes.


It is 60:42 on this performance.

Also on the album is an excerpt from Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)

Work length8:16


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Sinipoli in live concerts of the Staatskapelle Dresden, 5 CD box. Works by Mahler, Strauss, Liszt, Weber, Wagner, Schumann and Sinopoli. Listening to CD2 right now (Liszt's Orpheus, Schumann's 4th, and works by Sinopoli himself).


Three more CD's in a row to finish the box, including lovely versions of two of my favourite symphonies (Mahler 9 and 4) - the main reason to buy the box. This version of the 4th is one of the more interesting ones for me, Sinopoli takes it slow (like Karajan), but he pulls it of (unlike Karajan). Unfortunately, I am less enthusiastic about soprano Juliane Banse. But you get a 17 minutes bonus of the maestro commenting on the work.

All in all, at less than 10 euro for the brand new 5CD's box, a real bargain.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: English Suite no. 1 in A major BWV 806

played by Aline Zylberajch of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part five scattered throughout the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.4 in G Hob. XVIII:4 (by 1782):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ [_The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross_] for orchestra Hob. XX:1 - version for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XX:2 [Text: Joseph Friebert, rev. Gottfried van Swieten, after liturgical sources] (orig. 1785 - arr. 1796):








***

(*** Performers on this recording are the Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim and the Nordic Chamber Choir, conducted by Nicol Matt)

Mass no.10: _Missa in tempore belli_ [_Mass in Time of War_] a.k.a. _Paukenmesse/Kettledrum Mass_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:9 (1796):










Symphony no.88 in G Hob. I:88 (1787):
Symphony no.91 in E-flat G Hob. I:91 (1788):


----------



## eljr

Whispers of Titans

Goeyvaerts String Trio

Release Date: 12th Feb 2016
Catalogue No: CC72713
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10
Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

This is a gripping, philosophical, profound Tenth. The first movement is among the most cogently executed of any I've heard, absolutely riveting at very moment, with a terrifying, wrenching climax, and the second is relentless and lacerating, only very slightly less ferocious than Shipway or Mravinsky. The exuberant triumph at the end of the fourth movement rivals Karajan, and the vulnerability of the third makes one weep.

I don't see Skrowaczewski's Shostakovich mentioned on recommendation lists very often, but this Tenth by all rights definitely should be. It's fantastic!


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastain Bach: French Suite no. 1 in D minor BWV 812

played by Francesco Corti of the Netherlands Bach Society on the harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir BWV 130

played and sung by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven

Maria Keohane, soprano
Maarten Engeltjes, alto
Benjamin Hulett, tenor
Christian Immler, bass


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently enjoying this. Arthur Bliss could not be called a 'great' composer, but he was certainly versatile and occasionally surprising. Donohoe's playing is, as ever, precise and energetic. It's an enjoyable CD.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Gott, man lobet dich in der Stille BWV 120

played and sung by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven

Maria Keohane, soprano
Damien Guillon, alto
Valerio Contaldo, tenor
Lionel Meunier, bass


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Gottes Zeit... Actus Tragicus BWV 106

played and sung by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Jos van Veldhoven

Dorothee Mields, soprano
Alex Potter, alto
Charles Daniels, tenor
Tobias Berndt, bass


----------



## vincula

Exciting album! Top-notch playing and very well-recorded too.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Mendelssohn, Janacek & Schumann - Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Simone Lamsma (violin), Robert Kulek (piano)

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CC72677
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Ouverture-Suite in D minor for Viola d'amore, Strings, & B.c GWV 426

L'Ensemble des Idées Heureuses, Geneviève Soly
Hélène Plouffe, viola d'amore


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Art Rock said:


> Unfortunately, I am less enthusiastic about soprano Juliane Banse. But you get a 17 minutes bonus of the maestro commenting on the work.


Everything I've listened to with Banse, I've loved. Didn't know she'd done any Mahler, will keep it on my radar


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The Naxos label commissioned these string quartets from Peter Maxwell Davies, and they're truly excellent works, superbly played by the Maggini Quartet:









This is a mocked-up cover, as I bought them as five individual downloads - two quartets per album - from Presto, who currently have selected Naxos titles on special offer. Lovers of string music unfamiliar with Davies's "Naxos Quartets" should perhaps take advantage of the deal... I'm very glad I did


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schubert
Symphony No. 9 in C major, D 944
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Abbado*

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104
Berliners
Wand*

*Schmidt
Symphony No. 3 in A major
Frankfurt RSO
Järvi*

From these recordings:


----------



## Malx

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Everything I've listened to with Banse, I've loved. Didn't know she'd done any Mahler, will keep it on my radar


She features on the Boulez Mahler 4 I played and posted earlier today.


----------



## Malx

Last Mahler for the day.
*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## eljr

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, James Gaffigan

Release Date: 18th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: CC72584
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 57 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> She features on the Boulez Mahler 4 I played and posted earlier today.


I remember I liked her in that one. Maybe studio versus live.


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
_The Seven Shades of Melancholy_
*John Dowland*
_Hille Perl_ - viola da gamba, treble viol
_Dorothee Mields_ - soprano
_Lee Santana_ - lute
_The Sirius Viols_
Frauke Hess - treble viol
Juliane Laake - tenor viol
Sarah Perle - division viol
Marthe Perle - consort bass​_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Christoph Prégardien (tenor) & Michael Gees (piano)

Release Date: 31st Mar 2008
Catalogue No: CC72292
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 61 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2008
Editor's Choice
Also Recommended
Building a Library
June 2018
Also Recommended


----------



## BabyGiraffe




----------



## atsizat




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160855


*Leonard Bernstein*

Candide: Overture
West Side Story: Symphonic Dances
On the Town: Three Dance Episodes
On the Waterfront: Symphonic Suite

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, conductor

1960 and 1961, compilation 1986


----------



## 96 Keys

This is quite an odd coupling, but she plays both very well.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berg - Chamber Concerto For Violin, Piano And Thirteen Wind Instruments, Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 6, & Altenberg Lieder, Op. 4. BBC Symphony Orchestra w/Daniel Barenboim, piano; Saschko Gawriloff, violin; Halina Lukomska, soprano. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 160856


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge in choral music by Jaakko Mantyarvi:


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra. And…Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux. BBC Symphony & Chorus. Angel 1965

View attachment 160857


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 160858


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphonies Nos.1 & 2
Otmar Suitner Conducting Staatskapelle Berlin
Denon - 33C37-7905
CD, Album, Japan, 1986.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Chopin: Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Chopin: Études (12), Op. 10
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 1 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 2 in A minor 'chromatique'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 4 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 5 in G flat major 'Black Key'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 6 in E flat minor 'Lacrimosa'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 7 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 9 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 10 in A flat major
Chopin: Etude Op. 10 No. 11 in E flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor 'Revolutionary'
Chopin: Mazurka No. 33 in B major, Op. 56 No. 1
Chopin: Mazurka No. 34 in C major, Op. 56 No. 2
Chopin: Mazurka No. 35 in C minor, Op. 56 No. 3
Chopin: Mazurkas (3), Op. 56
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Chopin: Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Chopin: Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Ann Hallenberg, mezzo-soprano
Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Elysées
Philippe Herreweghe*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45
Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## gnail

Japanese reissued SACD.


----------



## 96 Keys

I wasn't in the mood to practice piano tonight, so I enjoyed this marathon set of variations! (With a brief break in between each work.)


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Bloch: Schelomo

Lynn Harrell (cello)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria and Dança (Martelo)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 for flute and bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Cello Sonatas and Variations

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Baremboim (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part six for late morning and afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.11 in D Hob. XVIII:11 (bet. 1780 and 1783):










_Die Schöpfung_ [_The Creation_] - oratorio in three parts for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXI:2 [Text: Baron Gottfried van Swieten, after an anonymous English poem based on _The Book of Genesis_, _The Book of Psalms_ and John Milton's _Paradise Lost_] (1796-98):










Symphony no.93 in D Hob. I:93 (1791):
Symphony no.94 in G [_The Surprise_] Hob. I:94 (1791):
Symphony no.95 in C-minor Hob. I:95 (1791):


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

played by Wolfgang Rübsam on the Lautenwerk/lute-harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius.....

3rd Symphony-Gibson and the RSO.

6th Symphony-Berglund and the LPO.

1st Symphony-Bernstein and the NYPO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a superb performance of Korngold's Symphony with the LSO in fantastic form, espeicalluy the brass who are so important in this work.

Coupling is the lovely Suite from _Much Ado About Nothing_.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia
> 
> Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)
> 
> Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel


I rate that recording of the two pieces highly - nice disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I rate that recording of the two pieces highly - nice disc.


As far as I recall it was one of the first discs Capriccio launched .


----------



## Art Rock

Mahler - Symphonies box (Sinopoli, Decca, 12 CD's)

Completing the Sinopoli live box yesterday reminded me I still had not played a few CD's of this recently bought box.

Played: CD9 Symphony 5
Now playing: CD10 Des Knaben Wunderhorn selection, First 3 movements of Symphony 6
Scheduled: CD11 Finale of Symphony 6

The rest of CD11 and CD12 (Symphonies 9 and 10[Adagio only]) will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Carols and Motets

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## Malx

Still stuck in the Mahler groove.
*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Czech PO, Karel Ančerl.*

A very fine Bohemian view of the symphony, in the geographical sense of the word.


----------



## eljr

1.
Vivaldi Concerto No. 12 Allegro - From The Album 'La Stravaganza'
03:38

2.
Kapsberger Toccata Arpeggiata - From The Album 'Masters of Lute'
02:53

3.
Anonymous Tota salutis - From The Album 'Bolivian Baroque, Vol. 2'
05:35

4.
Telemann Quatuor No. 1 in D Major Vite - From The Album 'Paris Quartets, Vol. 2'
03:21

5.
Buxtehude O Gottes Stadt, BuxWV 87 - From The Album 'Death & Devotion'
08:53

6.
Mozart Sonata in C Major KV 6 Allegro Molto - From The Album 'Sonatas for Keyboard and Violin, Vol
03:37

7.
Purcell Sound the Trumpet - From The Album 'Tintomara'
02:25

8.
Verdi String Quartet in E Minor Andantino - From The Album 'Tchaikovsky, Verdi'
07:28

9.
Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 2 Allegro molto - From The Album 'Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 2'
10:12

10.
Dvorak Suite in A Minor Andante - From The Album 'Dvorak Symphony No. 7 & Suite in A Major'
04:16

11.
Biber Rosary Sonatas Passacaglia - From The Album 'Guardian Angel'
08:53

12.
Mahler Symphony No. 3 Lustig im Tempo und keck im Ausdruck - From The Album 'Mahler Symphony No. 3
04:02

13.
Revueltas Sensemaya - From The Album 'Homenaje a Revueltas'
04:46


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160864


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 8, 51, 78, 80, 140, 147

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin

1987, 1989; compilation 1997


----------



## Vasks

_Rotating at 33 1/3 RPMs_

*Cimarosa - Overture to "I traci amanti" (Leppard/Philips)
Viotti - Harp Sonata (Zabaleta/DGG)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #15 (Gulda/Mace)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #19 (Jones/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Josephslegende

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Strauss, R: Festmarsch
Strauss, R: Feuersnot 
Strauss, R: Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Quartet No 2.










Another engaging work. The high point for me is the last movement, epilogue, which is tranquil and sensuous.


----------



## Malx

Finally prised away from the Mahler section of the collection.

*Schubert, Piano Sonata No 13 D664 - Janina Fialkowska.*

Delightful playing from a pianist I know little about but decided to buy this download on a whim, along with a few good comments read.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boccherini, Cello Concerto No. 9*


----------



## eljr

Anton Edvard Pratte: Grand Concert for harp and orchestra

Delphine Constantin-Reznik (harp)

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Daniela Musca

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2570
Label: BIS
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

I don't see these much attention for recordings wich is a pity,wonderful Schubert .


----------



## Flamme

Fiona Talkington presents a highlight from this year's European orchestra season, in which the Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Adam Plachetka in music by Janacek and Zemlinsky.

Also on the programme is "Genesis - creation", the new Violin Concerto which Toshio Hosokawa wrote for violinist Veronika Eberle. 
"Veronika Eberle gave birth to a baby last November", says the composer. "I composed the piece as a present for
her and her baby. In the concerto, the soloist represents a human being, while the orchestra is imagined as nature and the universe surrounding him."

Janacek: Suite from "The Cunning Little Vixen"
Toshio Hosokawa: Violin Concerto
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony"

Johanna Winkel, soprano 
Veronika Eberle, violin 
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra	
Adam Plachetka, conductor

Recorded at the Dvorak Hall, Rudolfinum, Prague, on 14/06/2021

Image Credit: Ilona Sochorova
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...8dK-puhH-dxa6GN5Q3pUVGZybuHa2dONqi2U7ql52j8fs


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 55 'Eroica'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Herbert Blomstedt

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets are next in the player.

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 17 - Quatuor Danel*

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 1 - Cherubini Quartet.*


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Polyphonie X_
Lucerne Festival Contemporary Orchestra, Baldur Brönnimann

Boulez withdrew this piece, ostensibly with the intention to revise it, which he never did. I'm very glad that it has made a reappearance, as sad as I am that he is no longer with us. With a performance as convincing and commanding as this one, I think it's clear he was wrong to judge the piece so harshly. Stravinsky, for one, was impressed by it. There's no doubt that Boulez's next composition, _ Le Marteau sans maître_, was a gigantic leap forward, but _Polyphonie X_ is a worthy piece, enjoyable as well as fascinating to hear.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*

The leaves are falling, the days are shortening suitable conditions for listening to these concerts.

L'Arte del Violino CD 1 Concertos 1-2-3 & 4


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Vol. 5 of the Giacinto Scelsi Collection (comprised of his five string quartets, his string trio and Khoom). Chock full of great works, especially Khoom.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Preludes & Fugues etc - Edna Stern.*

A fine mix of Preludes & Fugues from the WTC along a few other pieces interspersed along the way. Sensitively played in very good sound a very nice disc.


----------



## eljr

Warlock: The Curlew

Work length22:17

Adrian Thompson (tenor), John Constable (piano), Philippa Davies (flute), Christine Pendrill (cor anglais)
Duke Quartet
Recorded: 3,4 & 11 February 1997
Recording Venue: All Saints Church, East Finchley, London


----------



## eljr

Britten: Winter Words, Op. 52

Work length21:44

Myra Huang, Nicholas Phan


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: In the Upper Room

Slightly over half the dances which Glass wrote for choreographer Twyla Tharp's In the UpperRoom in 1986 were issued by CBS a year later under the title Dance Pieces, but this disc presents the... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010 More…
Catalogue No: OMM0056
Label: Orange Mountain

Rerelease: 2015
Runtime: 28:17


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle: onward to the "late" quartets.


----------



## 13hm13

Pergolesi: Missa Romana ---Ireneu Segarra


----------



## eljr

Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge

Work length22:41

Graham Johnson (piano), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor)
Duke Quartet


----------



## eljr

Knoxville: Summer of 1915

Work length 15:11
Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
Orchestra Of St. Luke's
David Zinman


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Tragic Overture_, Op. 81; _Schicksalslied_, Op. 54*; Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
*Ernst-Senff-Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just heard Penderecki symphony no. 3 in the car (it's an electric Jaguar!!). Reminded me of Shostakovich actually, without the war-thing...


----------



## eljr

Bach Meets Glass

Recorded in June and October 2013

Iveta Apkalna (Klais-Orgel, Himmerod Abbey)

Her playing is totally assured and faithful to the printed score. The opening Toccata and Fugue in D minor is dispatched dramatically with meaty registrations. - Gramophone Magazine, September 2015
Release Date: 1st Jun 2015
Catalogue No: OC1827
Label: Oehms
Length: 2 hours 40 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part seven for the rest of today.

Cello Concerto no.2 in D Hob. VIIb:2 (1783):










Mass no.11: _Missa in Angustiis_ [_Mass for Troubled Times_] a.k.a. _Nelsonmesse_ in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:11 (1798):










Symphony no.96 in D [_The Miracle_] Hob. I:96 (1791):
Symphony no.97 in C Hob. I:97 (1792):
Symphony no.98 in B-flat Hob. I:98 (1792):










Mass no.12: _Theresienmesse_ in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXII:12 (1799):


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4
Julia Kleiter
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Daniele Gatti


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0011502
When it comes to encouraging new audiences into concert halls, few contemporary classical composers hit the mark as surely as Max Richter with his trademark combination of floaty ambient strings and slow-moving harmonies. In this concert, recorded on Saturday at Kings Place, the dynamic 12 Ensemble presents three quintessential Richter pieces.

Originally a track from Richter's The Blue Notebooks album written in protest during the build-up to the 2003 invasion of Iraq, On the Nature of Daylight (Entropy) has since become a favourite shortcut of filmmakers who want to invest a scene with poignant emotional resonance. Journey (CP1919) is inspired by Jocelyn Bell's groundbreaking 1967 discovery of the first pulsar star, CP1919.

'Taking a new path through a well-known landscape' is how Richter describes his reworking of the world's most overfamiliar concerto. It was a journey that involved, as he put it, 'throwing molecules of the original Vivaldi into a test tube with a bunch of other things and waiting for an explosion' - an experiment which resulted in one of Richter's most popular works.

Introduced by Andrew McGregor.

Max Richter: 
Journey (CP1919)
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons: Recomposed
On the Nature of Daylight (Entropy)

Eloisa-Fleur Thom (violin)
12 Ensemble


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"*
Giulini, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I've heard enough of this symphony by now to know that it is high quality. This particular performance is pretty standard with a few moments of brilliance. If anybody wants to share a completion of the work that they adore, I would be interested to hear about it.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

.

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater, Laudate Pueri & Confitebor

Julia Lezhneva (soprano), Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor)

I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis

Release Date: 4th Nov 2013
Catalogue No: 3191472
Label: Erato
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## eljr

Andrew Lloyd Webber: Symphonic Suites

Andrew Lloyd Webber

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 3819953


----------



## Janspe

*武満徹 / Tōru Takemitsu: 秋 (Autumn) for 琵琶 (biwa), 尺八 (shakuhachi) and orchestra*


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins

Release Date: 11th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 707604

I finally found time to sit down and watch.

Spectacular.


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985

View attachment 160870


----------



## Knorf

*Walter Piston*: Symphony No. 2
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven - The Four Leonores. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967

View attachment 160871


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies No. 3, 4, & 5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982, Czechoslovakia release

View attachment 160872


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in music by Will Todd:


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
> 
> Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch
> 
> World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins
> 
> Release Date: 11th Oct 2019
> Catalogue No: 707604
> 
> I finally found time to sit down and watch.
> 
> *Spectacular.[*/QUOTE]]
> 
> That is really the word to describe this DVD, absolutely spectacular .:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

*Georges (György) Cziffra (Boedapest, 5 November 1921 - Senlis, 17 January 1994)*



Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies

Georges Cziffra (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Barry Tuckwell (horn and director)

English Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Fragment in D major, K514
 Mozart: Fragment in E flat major, K370b
Mozart: Fragment in E, K494a
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, K412 (K386b)
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, K417
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, K447
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major, K495
Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4
Mozart: Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371


----------



## 96 Keys

There's some amazing playing and very interesting pieces on this recent release.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: String Trio & Duos

Hans Kalafusz (violin), Jürgen Weber (viola), Reiner Ginzel (cello)

Villa-Lobos: Duo for Violin and Viola
Villa-Lobos: String Trio
Villa-Lobos: Two Choros (bis) (1928) for violin and cello


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele BWV 69

sung and played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Peter Dijkstra

Miriam Feuersinger, soprano
Alex Potter, alto
Thomas Hobbs, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass


----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater/Salve Regina

Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo-soprano), Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

I Solsti Veneti

Claudio Scimone


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata Lobe den Herren... BWV 137

sung and played by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Peter Dijkstra

Miriam Feuersinger, soprano
Alex Potter, alto
Thomas Hobbs, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When Paul Wittgenstein lost his right arm he commissioned many pieces for Piano Left Hand, the most famous of which is probably the Ravel Left Hand Concerto, but there are other orchestral works with those by Strauss, Britten and Prokoviev still getting an occasional airing. Wittgenstein also commissioned chamber works and these are two of the results.

Of the two pieces represented here, the rhapsodic Korngold, which also has the more prominent piano part, is more to my taste than the formal Schmidt, but both are worth hearing, especially in such wonderfully concentrated performances. It was hearing the gorgeous _Lied_ movement from the Korngold on a Gramophone New Releases disc that prompted me to buy this disc when it was first issued and I have never regretted the purchase.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius.....
> 
> 3rd Symphony-Gibson and the RSO.
> 
> 6th Symphony-Berglund and the LPO.
> 
> 1st Symphony-Bernstein and the NYPO.


and this morning......

3rd-Sanderling in Berlin

5th-Berglund in London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part eight for late morning and afternoon.

Oboe Concerto in C Hob. VIIg:C1 (c. 1790 - authorship disputed):










_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra Hob. XXIIIc:2 (by 1800):










Symphony no.99 in E-flat Hob. I:99 (1793)
Symphony no.100 in G [_Military_] Hob. I:100 (1793 or 1794):
Symphony no.101 in D [_The Clock_] Hob. I:101 (1793 or 1794):










_Die Jahreszeiten_ [_The Seasons_] - oratorio in four parts for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXI:3 [Text: Baron Gottfried van Swieten, after a poem by James Thomson] (1799-1801):


----------



## jim prideaux

Bernstein and the NYPO....

Sibelius-3rd Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Suite No.2


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Prokofiev

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis*

Gaude Gloriosa Dei Mater A6 
Te Lucis Ante Terminum (Procul Recedant Somnia) I A5 
Miserere Nostri A7 
Salvator Mundi I A5 
Lamentations Of Jeremiah I A5 
Salvator Mundi II A5 
O Sacrum Convivium A5 
O Nata Lux A5 
In Jejunio Et Fletu A5 
Lamentations Of Jeremiah II A5










A really great recording,full sized choir with excellent voices of the Taverner Choir and Consort (1989)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160880


*Antonín Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Masses Nos. 1 & 2

Krisztina Laki (soprano), Marga Schiml (alto), Josef Protschka (teor), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (bass), Elisabeht Speiser (soprano), Helen Watts (alto), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Siegmund Nimsgern (bass)

Instrumentalensemble Werner Keltsch, Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein
Recorded: 1985-09-01
Recording Venue: Bamberg, Kulturraum


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Mancinelli - Overture to "Cleopatre" (Scimone/Musical Heritage)
Rheinberger - Organ Concerto in G minor, Op. 177 (Biggs/Columbia)
Respighi - Pines of Rome (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Marinera

Gurdjieff And De Hartmann - Songs of Sayyids and Dervishes.

Angelina Rud (piano),
Anastasia Kaneeva (flute),
Ilia Dyakov (violin) 
Serge Kenne (djembe)


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 & Masquerade Excerpts

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Release Date: 23rd Jun 2009
Catalogue No: 4778503
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes


----------



## eljr

Haydn: Symphony No. 88 in G major

Work length19:56

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan
Recorded: 16-25 November 2008


----------



## eljr

Adriatic Voyage: Seventeenth-Century Music from Venice to Dalmatia

The Illyria Consort, Rory McCleery, Bojan Čičić (violin)

Marian Consort, Gawain Glenton

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: DCD34260
Label: Delphian
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160883


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra in D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1989


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1*
_David Oistrakh - ?LSO - Mystery Conductor_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Bruckner on period instruments. As Jim Carrey would say, "All righty, then."


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 in A major, Op. 141, etc.

Söderstöm, Wenkel & Karcykowski

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Etude No. 2

Work length6:54

Lavinia Meijer (harp)

Glass, P: Koyaanisqatsi

Work length4:10

Lavinia Meijer (harp)

Glass, P: Lift Off - An Arrangement of Koyaanisqatsi

Work length5:49

Lavinia Meijer (harp)


----------



## haziz

Sibelius: Violin Concerto
David Oistrakh - Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata, Op. 109*

I don't listen to this set very much, and I'm trying to figure out why. This one is well played with interpretive nuances, but I keep wanting to hear something more. The only word I can think of is, I'm missing the sense of the ineffable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Alain-Poulenc-Langlais & Charpentier*

CD 18


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 109*

Solomon had a way of playing that draws me in.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet

Release Date: 27th Jan 2017
Catalogue No: 94796918
Label: DG
Length: 87 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## Merl

Finishing off another Schubert SQ blog post. This was one of the highly recommended bunch for obvious reasons. Twinned with a very impressive Rosamunde too.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C sharp minor, op.131*









*Takács Quartet*

I tend to be a contrarian, when these recordings where first released I was in minority in my opinion of these performances and gave away my copies, now it is tme for a reappraisal.

Retuning to listen to CD 1

*String Quartets op.18 no.1-3*

In the intervening years since my first acquaintance with these recordings, there has losses and gains, the loss being in terms of my hearing, the gain is I hope a deeper understanding of the quartets.


----------



## starthrower

I feel a Mahler binge coming on.


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Max Richter: Voices 2

Max Richter

Release Date: 9th Apr 2021
Catalogue No: 4855323
Label: Decca
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Malx

Having shaken off the mild bout of Mahleritis - I feel as if I'm heading towards a short term surfeit of pianism.

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 54, Op 57 'Appassionata', Op 78 'à Thérèse', Op 79 & Op 101 - François-Frédéric Guy.*

Disc 6 of Guy's complete live set of the Sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartet D.810 "Der Tod und das Mädchen"
Menuett D.86
Menuette und Deutsche D.89


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Bruckner on period instruments. As Jim Carrey would say, "All righty, then."
> 
> View attachment 160884


That's a modern instruments orchestra. Norrington applies current scholarship on performance practice-and that's a debate for another thread-but SWR Stuttgart uses modern instruments.

There _are_ a few Bruckner symphony performances on period instruments, such as those conducted by Herreweghe. The main audible difference lies in the gut strings, rather than steel, but the woodwinds are also different, with smaller but more flexible timbres than modern. And of the course the brass, too: with much smaller bores, the balance is much less flagrantly tipped in their favor in loud tuttis.

Obviously, most modern listeners want "brass über alles" for Bruckner. But what is especially revealed in period instruments performances are a lot of interesting inner voices and counter melodies that are normally totally buried, and a much clearer debt to Schubert, especially in terms of rhythmic poise.

In short, in my view, it's a valid alternative to the prevailing norm.


----------



## Itullian

Haydn always makes me feel good.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> That's a modern instruments orchestra. Norrington applies current scholarship on performance practice-and that's a debate for another thread-but SWR Stuttgart uses modern instruments.


Oops. I guess I should have read the liner notes. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Piano Sonata No 21 D960 & 3 Klavierstücke D946 - Alexander Lonquich.*


----------



## Tempesta

_Messiaen: Organ Works Par Lui-Meme_


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky / Symphony No. 6 "Pathetic" Pierrre Monteux Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Okay, _this time_ I'm listening to Bruckner on period instruments.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Bruckner on period instruments. As Jim Carrey would say, "All righty, then."
> 
> View attachment 160884


Missing caption:

_"David Hurwitz loves me THIS much!"_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - various orchestral and liturgical works part nine of nine for the rest of today.

Trumpet Concerto in E-flat Hob. VIIe:1 (1796):










Mass no.13: _Schöpfungsmesse_ [_Creation Mass_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXII:13 (1801):










Symphony no.102 in B-flat Hob. I:102 (1794):
Symphony no.103 in E-flat [_Drumroll_] Hob. I:103 (1795):
Symphony no.104 in D [_London_] Hob. I:104 (1795):










Mass no.14: _Harmoniemesse_ [_Wind Ensemble Mass_] in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra Hob. XXII:14 (1802):


----------



## eljr

A hodgepodge of sounds I put on a playlist before my nap.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> That is really the word to describe this DVD, absolutely spectacular .:angel:


The film played on the giant screens behind added artistic emotion.

A wonderful concert by any measure.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

If you like choral/sacred music then don't miss out on Vecchi's Requiem. Highly recommended, absolutely beautiful


----------



## eljr

Lang Lang: The Chopin Album

Lang Lang (piano), Nanna Øland Fabricius, Oh Land

Release Date: 9th Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 886443623774
Label: Sony
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## haziz

I have never been a fan of Bruckner. Another listen.


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-Symphony no.5

von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch.


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Veni Creator - The Deer's Cry - Psalom - Most Holy Mother of God - Solfeggio - My Heart's in the Highlands - Peace Upon You, Jerusalem - Ein Wallfahrtslied - Morning Star - Stabat Mater_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
NYYD Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

.

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Work length14:03

St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov


----------



## eljr

.........................


----------



## haziz

The double whammy of Bruckner followed by Mahler was way too much. Neither is a favorite composer of mine, although I do find Mahler to be listenable when I am in the mood. Escaping to the comfort of Chopin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Works*

I'm listening to Michelangeli's recordings in this set.


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia in music by Eriks Esenvalds:









*Passion and Resurrection
Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the walled-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## 96 Keys

Great playing and sound (DSD64 download).


----------



## KevinJS

Finally in front of my speakers with a beer and a few new acquisitions. First up:









Not sure I'll make it through all 5 CDs in this box, because I have a lot to get through.


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev - Sinfonia Concertante

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

Crumb, G: Cello Sonata 
Tcherepnin: Suite for Solo Cello
Tcherepnin: Suite for Solo Cello, Op. 76


----------



## KevinJS

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt Jorge Bolet

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12 In C Minor 10:23
Liebestraum No. 3 4:50
Mephisto Waltz No. 1 11:29
Funérailles 11:15
Rigoletto (Verdi) - Concert Paraphrases 6:58
La Campanella


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-Symphony no.6

Solti and the CSO.

An early start. I did see and hear this particular symphony performed a number of years ago by the VPO in Vienna......conducted by Welser-Most.


----------



## Rogerx

Scandale: Alice Sarah Ott / Francesco Tristano

Alice Sara Ott (piano) & Francesco Tristano (piano)
Ravel: La Valse (for 2 pianos)
Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35
Schlimé: A soft shell groove
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## KevinJS

Recent acquisition:


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## KevinJS

Beginning a journey here. My exposure to Mahler has been minimal, so I'm going to attempt to catch up. Brief glimpses have been impressive and my collection of CDs and vinyl includes most of the composer's output (with multiple copies in some cases), so I'm going digging. Whether piano/baritone versions of Des Knaben Wunderhorn is a good place to start, I have no idea, but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes

Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

After a (not particularly brief) hiatus listening to one of the main contributors to the Austro-German tradition in symphonic music ( Bruckner 5 and 6 ) I have now returned to 'Scandinavian' music ( in the broadest of geographical/musical senses!) with the Jarvi and Gothenburg recording of Tubin's Sinfonietta on Estonian Themes......A very enjoyable work which somehow reminds me of Atterberg. I suspect the Swede will be part of my listening today.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Korngold's *Die tote Stadt* was a huge success at its premiere and had clocked up several performances all over the world in its first two years. However the work was banned by the Nazi regime because of Korngold's Jewish ancestry and fell into obscurity and had to wait until 1975 for this, its first complete recording. In fact the recording did much to restore the opera's fortunes and it is now performed much more often.

And indeed it is a superb performance, Leinsdorf revelling in the lush orchestration and brilliantly sung by Neblett, Kollo, Wagemann, Luxon and Prey. Since its release one or two live recordings have been issued, as well as a couple of DVDs, but it would seem that this one still leads the field.


----------



## Malx

The piano has taken centre stage in my listening at present. This morning a nice combination of the old and the new - very enjoyable.

*Chopin, Polonaise Op 44, Berceuse Op 57, Barcarolle Op 60 & Preludes Op 28 - Nelson Goerner.*

*Schnittke, 5 Aphorisms - Denys Proshayev.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## elgar's ghost

KevinJS said:


> Beginning a journey here. My exposure to Mahler has been minimal, so I'm going to attempt to catch up. Brief glimpses have been impressive and my collection of CDs and vinyl includes most of the composer's output (with multiple copies in some cases), so I'm going digging. Whether piano/baritone versions of Des Knaben Wunderhorn is a good place to start, I have no idea, but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 160909


For what it's worth, I find the original piano versions of Mahler's songs equally as valid and no less enjoyable than their more illustrious orchestral counterparts. The recording you posted is especially worthwhile as it includes songs which are not part of the usual 12 or 13-song collection. I would go even further and suggest you try at some point the piano version of _Das Lied von der Erde_. This is the recording I have.


----------



## Chilham

Well, that was a week! Back in the training room face-to-face. After 19-months of zoom sessions, it was a delight but time demanding. Managed some listening, but really just odds and ends.

Started this morning with a little Schütz, but turning over the rest of the day to some string quartets.










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7, 8 & 9 "Rasumovsky"

Takács Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15

Takács Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Joseph Haydn - later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.31 in G Hob. XV:32 (1792):
Piano Trio no.38 in D Hob. XV:24 (1795):










Piano Sonata no.53 in E-minor Hob. XVI:34 (c.1778 or poss. 1783):
Piano Sonata no.54 in G Hob. XVI:40 (1784):










_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ [_The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross_] for orchestra Hob. XX:1 - version for string quartet Hob. III:50-56 (orig. 1786 - arr. 1787):


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-Symphonies nos 3 ('West Coast Pictures') and 6.

Ari Rasilainen and the Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR.


----------



## Kreisler jr

elgars ghost said:


> For what it's worth, I find the original piano versions of Mahler's songs equally as valid and no less enjoyable than their more illustrious orchestral counterparts. The recording you posted is especially worthwhile as it includes songs which are not part of the usual 12 or 13-song collection.


They are equally valid and Hampson is not bad but I think the orchestral versions (and a female voice in some of them) are still vastly preferable, especially for a newcomer to the music. For the Wunderhorn I'd recommend the Baker/Evans/Morris and Forrester/Rehfuss/Prohaska from the 1960s, but I am not sure if they are easy to find.
Especially for people who might find the symphonies a bit long, the Wunderhorn songs are a great option, and maybe even better the Wayfarer songs + 1st symphony (that uses several of their tunes).


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, The National Philharmonic Orchestra,
Richard Bonynge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kreisler jr said:


> They are equally valid and Hampson is not bad but I think the orchestral versions (and a female voice in some of them) are still vastly preferable, especially for a newcomer to the music. _For the Wunderhorn I'd recommend the Baker/Evans/Morris and Forrester/Rehfuss/Prohaska from the 1960s, but I am not sure if they are easy to find._
> Especially for people who might find the symphonies a bit long, the Wunderhorn songs are a great option, and maybe even better the Wayfarer songs + 1st symphony (that uses several of their tunes).


Good points. The Morris _DKW_ was released on CD format on both IMP and Nimbus, if memory serves. Out of print but cheap-ish used copies are available. I wouldn't know about the other recording you mentioned - I'm certainly not familiar with it.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160914


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op. 40
Capriccio brilliant, op. 22

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley, conductor/piano

1993


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Indeed"Heart's Solace", one of the most beautiful recordings of this cantata and Motets.
Parrott later also recorded Trauer = Music (to mourn Prince Leopold), which is perhaps even more convincing in its beautifully elaborate reconstruction.

Motette A 8: Komm, Jesu, Komm BWV 229

Trauer-Ode: Laß, Furstin, Laß Noch Einen Strahl, BWV 198

Motette A 5: Jesu, Meine Freude, BWV 227


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava


----------



## SearsPoncho

What I've been listening to lately:

Malipiero - String Quartet #1 - Orpheus Quartet

Schubert - Piano Sonata #21 in B flat, D960 - Kovacevich

Shostakovich - Symphony #5 - Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Brahms - String Quintet #1 - Amadeus Quartet + 1


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Chamber Symphony
Boston Modern Orchestra Project & Gil Rose

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: BMOP1078
Label: Boston Modern Orchestra Project (BMOP)
Runtime: 1hr 6 min


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, String Quartet No 3.










This is a three movement work. The first movement is of moderate tempo, but builds up a head of steam with considerable rhythmic vitality. The second movement is a brief scherzo-like interlude. The finale is an intense slow movement. A compelling work skillfully performed and recorded.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160915


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in B flat, K 361, "Gran Partita"
Serenade in E flat, K 375

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble

2006


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos. 8 and 9*

Just speaking personally, the 8th is great, but the 9th seems to be lacking in energy.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Bartok - Four Pieces for Orchestra, op. 12 (Joo/Sefel)
Rosza - Notturna Ungherese, Op. 28 (composer/RCA)
Takacs - Volkstanze aus dem Burgenland, Op. 57 (Caridis/ORF)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## eljr

............


----------



## KevinJS

elgars ghost said:


> For what it's worth, I find the original piano versions of Mahler's songs equally as valid and no less enjoyable than their more illustrious orchestral counterparts. The recording you posted is especially worthwhile as it includes songs which are not part of the usual 12 or 13-song collection. I would go even further and suggest you try at some point the piano version of _Das Lied von der Erde_. This is the recording I have.


Thanks for the tip. I'll bear that in mind when I'm hunting and also check the versions I already have.


----------



## eljr

View attachment 160919


..............


----------



## eljr

Spatial Audio - The 3D Orchestral Collection

Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Marko Letonja

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 9029641808
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Tocatta in C major, 8 Noveletten*

I've never gotten into Schumann's piano music, so today I'm chipping away at it with the Membran Yves Nat collection. (I can't get a picture to load.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Listening to Bach can make an almost crushing impression for me. At times it completely takes you over and disarms you completely.
Bach "the liberator", you are addressed in a depth within yourself that is overwhelmed and liberating.
There are many people who cannot listen to certain pieces without being moved to tears. This is not a sentimental affair.
People who are completely rational in life and who have no resistance when beauty presents itself.
An artist in America sat down at a table in a museum and everyone was welcome to take a seat at her table. Without words, just looking each other in the eye.
It turns out that many shed their tears.
When a friend of the artist took place opposite her, she herself was undergoing what others had undergone.
Likewise, music can be more than just relaxing in a pleasant way.
When you consider that many only have eyes for their "smart" phone?

CD 1


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Abegg Variations Op 1, Toccata Op 7, Kinderszenen Op 15, Etudes sur un thème de Beethoven, Carnaval Op 9. - Eric Le Sage*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


----------



## KevinJS

Gustav Mahler - Symphony #5

Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela, from the DG box set "100 Great Symphonies".


----------



## Bkeske

Trying out some streaming today….

Mehta conducts Bruckner No. 4 'Romantica'. Orchestra Del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino. Amadeus, recorded live 2018

View attachment 160924


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony in f minor (No. 00)*


----------



## KevinJS

Gustav Mahler - Symphony #1

Bernstein/Concertgebouw, from 100 Great Symphonies


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

CD 3


----------



## Malx

KevinJS said:


> Gustav Mahler - Symphony #5
> 
> Dudamel/Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela, from the DG box set "100 Great Symphonies".
> 
> View attachment 160923


That box has a good number of excellent discs in - its not the type of box I would normally tend to buy but given I picked up a second hand box with the discs in mint condition for less £15 delivered I couldn't resist.


----------



## Malx

Moving on to Liszt.

*Liszt, Harmonies poétiques et religieuses & Sonata in B minor - François-Frédéric Guy.*


----------



## KevinJS

Malx said:


> That box has a good number of excellent discs in - its not the type of box I would normally tend to buy but given I picked up a second hand box with the discs in mint condition for less £15 delivered I couldn't resist.


Mine was still sealed when I laid hands on it. Can't remember what I paid, but it wasn't going to escape. That much I remember.


----------



## Bkeske

Paul Mägi conducts Helmer Alexandersson - Overture In C Minor & Symphony No. 2 In G Minor. Uppsala Chamber Orchestra. Sterling 2008

View attachment 160927


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Korngold, Die Tote Stadt*

A while ago, I spent a year trying to get into opera. It mostly didn't work. But I did come away with a few favorites, including this one.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Haven't had a chance to post here in ages… chose a new release at random on Spotify. The transcription of the violin sonata felt a bit sparse but the cello suite is lovely so far.


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Tempesta

Carter: _Symphony of Three Orchestras - Varèse: Deserts, Equatorial & Hyperprism_


----------



## Bkeske

Bryden Thomson conducts Bax - Orchestral Works Volume 3. Ulster Orchestra. Chandos 2003

View attachment 160930


----------



## Tempesta

Elliott Carter: _Oboe Concerto; Esprit Rude/Esprit Doux; A Mirror on Which to Dwell; Penthode_


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-Symphony no.4

Haitink and the COA.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Even though Britten is one of my favorite composers, I never quite liked his cello symphony until yesterday. It's the only classical music I've heard since last night. When I think about it, several of my favorites are so because of only a few pieces. Too much music, too little time...Have to practice myself sometimes


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony 00 - Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.*

Breaking from the piano music discs for this weeks 'Saturday Symphony' selection.


----------



## Itullian

The Fiery Angel


----------



## Bkeske

Stéphane Denève conducts Roussel -Symphony No. 4 In A Major, Op. 53 / Rapsodie flamande (Flemish Rhapsody), Op. 56 / Petite Suite, Op. 39 / Concert pour petit orchestre, Op. 34 / Sinfonietta, Op. 52 . Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Naxos 2010

View attachment 160941


----------



## Coach G

Today I loaded up the CD with five from Columbia/Sony's _Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition_:

1. VOL 92: *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #5_; _March Slav_; _1812 Overture_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in New York, 1960, 1963 & 1962
2. VOL 44: *Liszt*: _Hungarian Rhapsody # 1 & 4_; *Enescu*: _Romanian Rhapsody #1_; *Brahms*: _Hungarian Rhapsody #5 & 6_; *Liszt*: _Les Preludes_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in New York, 1969, 1971, 1969, 1970, 1965 & 1963
3. VOL 86: *Stravinsky*: _Symphony of the Psalms_ (Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra/English Bach Festival Chorus) recorded in London, 1972; _Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Seymour Lipkin, piano); *Stravinsky/Pergolesi*: _Pulcinella Suite_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in New York, 1959 & 1960
4. VOL 80: *Shostakovich*: _Concerto for Piano, Strings and Trumpet #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Andre Previn, piano & William Vacchiano, trumpet); _Piano Concerto #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Leonard Bernstein, piano); *Poulenc*: _Concerto for 2 Pianos_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale, pianos) recorded in New York, 1962, 1958 & 1961
5. VOL 27: *Copland*: _El Salon Mexico_; *Fernandez*: _Batuque_; *Grofe*: _Grand Canyon Suite_; *Guarieri*: _Dansa Brasileira_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Bachiana Brasileira #5_; *Revueltes*: _Sensemaya _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/John Corigliano, solo violin on _Grand Canyon Suite_ & Netania Davrath, soprano & Carl Stern, solo cello on _Bachiana Brasileira #5_) recorded in New York 1961, 1963, 1963, 1963, 1963 & 1963



































We start with Tchaikovsky's loud and lush _Symphony #5_; perhaps the least interesting of Tchaikovsky's "big three" symphonies (those being 4, 5 & 6) but still great to have some fun with now and then. Tchaikovsky's _March Slav_ and _1812 Overture_ round the disc off as some boisterous filler, and both were early favorites of mine in my teen years and Bernstein really unlocks the flavor.

Tchaikovsky is followed by some ethnically-flavored music based that we might place in central and eastern Europe; _Hungarian Rhapsodies_ by Liszt, and _Hungarian Dances_ by Brahms are enough to bring out the Gypsy (or Roma) in all of us; but it is Enescu's _Romanian Rhapsody #1_ that I would contend to be the funnest of them all.

Next up is Stravinsky; the reverent _Symphony of the Psalms_; the clever _Piano Concerto_; and the beautifully crafted _Pulcinella Suite_. As different as they are from one another, I see Mozart, Brahms, Stravinsky and Schoenberg as classical music foremost craftsman.

Shostakovich follows with the two piano concertos and neither one seems to follow along the composer's usual dark, brooding, sad, Russian soul; not even the _Piano Concerto #2_ which was composed long after Stalin has crushed the composer's spirit; or so they say. The sense of innovation, optimism and tightness is along the lines of Stravinsky and Prokofiev (the Shostakovich symphonies, on the other hand, seem to bring forth the ethos of the long-suffering and long-winded Mahler). This is topped off by Poulenc's wonderful _Concerto for Two Pianos_; Poulenc being a French, "wise-guy" type of composer; part genius and part clown; with a heavy Stravinsky influence and a sense of ironic humor.

We end with Bernstein's powerful recording of Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ coupled with Bernstein's own "Latin" recordings that predate Gustav "The Dude" Dudamel and the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra's _Fiesta_ album by almost half a century. Here Bernstein really makes the New York Philharmonic swing, and the tour-de-force is the urgent _Sensemaya_ by the Mexican composer, Silvestre Revueltes, which brings me back to Tikal where I once visited the Mayan ruins on the hot Guatemalan highlands.


----------



## Itullian

Book 2


----------



## Bkeske

Michail Jurowski in Gohrisch. Shostakovich - Chamber Symphony In C Minor Op. 110a & From Jewish Folk Poetry Op. 79a. Arvo Pärt - Cantus In Memory Of Benjamin Britten. Mieczysław Weinberg - Rhapsody On Moldavian Themes Op. 47 No. 1. Staatskapelle Dresden. Berlin Classics 2017

View attachment 160943


Highly recommended


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar - Concerto In E Minor Op. 85, Jacqueline Du Pré cello & Sea Pictures, Op. 37, Janet Baker soprano. London Symphony Orchestra. EMI (originally)

View attachment 160946


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1,2 & 5


----------



## bharbeke

*Ries: Piano Concertos 6-8*
Hinterhuber, Grodd, RLPO (7), New Zealand Symphony Orchestra (6 and 8)

All three of these are recommended to those who enjoy classical and romantic piano concertos, particularly No. 8.


----------



## KevinJS

Ultimate Piano Concertos Disk 2:

Grieg and Schumann


----------



## Bkeske

Silesian String Quartet - Grażyna Bacewicz Complete String Quartets. Chandos 2016

View attachment 160947


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven Symphonies 5&6

Gardiner


----------



## eljr

Mirrors

Jeanine De Bique (soprano), Concerto Koln, Luca Quintaville

Release Date: 21st Jan 2022
Catalogue No: 0302017BC
Label: Berlin Classics


----------



## eljr

Powaqqatsi Blu-ray

Criterion | 1988 | 99 min

Director: Godfrey Reggio
Writer: Godfrey Reggio
Producers: Francis Ford Coppola, George Lucas, Menahem Golan, Yoram Globus
Composer: Philip Glass


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160949


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Clarinet Quintet in A, K 581
Horn Quintet in E flat, K 407
Oboe Quartet in F, K 370

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble

1980, reissued 1989


----------



## SanAntone

*Scriabin*: _Promethée - Le poème du feu_, Op. 60 - Alexander Toradze, Marinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## KevinJS

Symphonies 40 & 41


----------



## Bkeske

Jun Märkl conducts Debussy - 24 Préludes. Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Naxos 2012

View attachment 160952


----------



## pmsummer

L'ART DU THÉORBISTE
_Music for Theorbo_
*Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Estienne le Moyne - Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Robert de Visée*
Simon Linné - theorbo

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Bkeske

Mariss Jansons - Mariss Jansons Live, The Radio Recordings 1990-2014. Mahler Symphony No. 7 In E Minor & Paul Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria von Weber. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. RCO Live 2015

View attachment 160955


----------



## SanAntone

Malx said:


> *Liszt, Harmonies poétiques et religieuses & Sonata in B minor - François-Frédéric Guy.*


Excellent account of Liszt.


----------



## KevinJS

Recent acquisition:

Orff/Carmina Burana

Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven piano sonatas
Daniel Barenboim
Disc 1


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## KevinJS

Levine Conducts Mahler

Symphony No 10 (Deryck Cooke final version)

Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'

Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, Simone Young

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Czerny: Grandes Variations De Bravura Sur Deux Motifs De L'opéra Fra Diavolo De D.F.E. Auber, Op. 232
Czerny: Introduction and Variations Brillantes Sur Le Marche Favori De L'opéra Gli Arabi Nelle Gallie De Pacini, Op. 234
Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Polacca Dals Le Style Brillant Sur La Cavatine Favorite 'Tu Vedrai La Sventurata' Chantée Par M. Rubini Dans L'opéra...
Czerny: Introduction, Variations Et Presto Finale Sur Un Thème Favori De L'opéra Norma De Bellini, Op. 281


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast & Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten

John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

*Dame Joan Alston Sutherland, OM, AC, DBE (7 November 1926 - 10 October 2010)*



Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard


----------



## Mark Dee

Taking a quick 'speed listen' through this lot ... at 25p each, why wouldn't you. Some great names here - von Karajan, Abbado, Pretre, Handley, Ax, Wordsworth, Ligeti, Gunzenhauser, Jando, Kodaly Quartet, and more... what's not to like?


----------



## jim prideaux

Remembered two Bruckner cd's I have so will be giving them a listen today....

Haitink and the COA-7th Symphony.

Furtwangler and the VPO (1951?)-4th Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'
> 
> Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, Simone Young
> 
> For the Saturday symphony tradition


I'm really warming to Simone Young's Bruckner.


----------



## Rogerx

Gliere: Symphony No. 3, Op. Ilya Murometz"

L.S.O - Leon Botstein.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 "Polish"

Semyon Bychkov, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Stravinsky: Symphony in C

Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic










Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Paganini

André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Dimace

It is very seldom nowadays (and quite in the past) where the true art and the history are harmonically blending in one recording making it really unique. As a collector I'm hunting such instances to enrich my collection. This way, before some years, I learned from a friend the *Georges Enesco,* not only as composer (I knew he was a big one, despite I had listened almost nothing of him) but as a piano & violin performer. Of course it was difficult to believe that the guy could play Bach like the Millstein did, till the moment I found this Japan recording from the early 50s. Although I'm not violin expert (and I will never be...) I can tell you that the man is playing the sky and the stars, he as great as someone can be with this instrument. (for his piano skills I will write in the future) The recording its self is a Japan reprint of the Continental's 1950 original, which is almost impossible to be found & bought in a VG condition, without prior your belongings has been sold and your pockets remind these of our Lord. The Japan RI is also expensive and difficult to be found, but, with a little bit of luck, can be yours with 250 USD in a VG+ condition and around 300 for a M- . If you can find this one, go and get it. (the availability is almost zero this time) You will have a perfect object to be shown to your friends and co-collectors. If you don't go for the Olympic little sister of 1974 (US). It will cost you the third (2/3 for an almost perfect copy) and your job is done! In any case such recordings MUST be included in any serious collection (this for the fellow collectors) The rest of you, my dear friends, go and listen the GREAT ROMANIAN STALLION and certainly you will love more the violin, the Father and of course our big pathos: the absolut music quality. (the Jap sound is awesome for the 50s.)


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven :The Creatures Of Prometheus

Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice de Abravanel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160966


*Antonín Dvořák*

Stabat Mater, op. 58

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek, conductor

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky/ Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60

Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler conducting the Vienna Phil in 1951. I haven't paid much attention to this, but Larold gave it a glowing review in the Bruckner 4 thread, so it's time for a revisit.


----------



## eljr

Rasi: La cetra di sette corde

Francesco Cera, Riccardo Pisani (soloist), Giovanni Bellini, Silvia De Maria, Chiara Granata

Ensemble Arte Musica

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: A492
Label: Arcana
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Piano Quintet in G minor, JS 159
Jaakko Kuusisto (violin), Laura Vikman (violin), Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic (viola), Joel Laakso (cello), Folke Gräsbeck (piano)*


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "Suite in D" (Ward/Naxos)
Buxtehude - Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (Jansen/Astree)
Biber - Pars IV from "Mensa Sonora" (Clarke/Cedille)
J. S. Bach - Magnificat in D, BWV 243 (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## fib




----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Symphony No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Marko Ylönen (cello)

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## pianozach

Just finished a listen to *Haydn's Symphony No. 1*.

Pleasant. Simple. Predictable. Stately. Interesting.

Now I've got *Vivaldi's Sinfonia No. 1* on. Damn, it's short. Way _more_ simple and predictable.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Leo Brouwer - Concerto Elegiaco (Guitar Concerto #3) - Bream/Brouwer/RCA Victor Chamber Orchestra

Haydn - Symphony #45 ("Farewell") - Marriner/ASMF

Haydn - Symphony #103 ("Drum Roll") - Davis/Concertgebouw


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


>


Figures. This one is mis-labeled on *Youtube*. It's actually the *Overture* to the *Vivaldi* opera *L'Incoronazione di Dario* (The Coronation of King Darius of Persia) RV 719






_Unless he simply grabbed an earlier work to use as an Overture. _


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. I haven't posted in a while so here are few highlights. All excellent.

Bruckner: Study Symphony in F. Young, Hamburg. For Saturday Symphony.










Liszt: Piano Concertos 1-2. Nelson Freire. Dresden. RIP.










Schoenberg; Violin Concerto. Hahn, Salonen. This performance was the one that finally let me into this amazing work.










Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 17. Svetlanov. One of my favourite symphonies of his.










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5. Bernstein, NYP.


----------



## Mark Dee

This is a bit odd - I can't find an image for the 1988 reissue of this album anywhere (which is the one I am listening to) ... so I'll post a copy of the original 1984 release. I wonder what the 'Warning' was on the back page ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works part two for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio no.39 in G Hob. XV:25 (1795):










Piano Sonata no.55 B-flat Hob. XVI:41 (1784): 
Piano Sonata no.56 in D Hob. XVI:42 (1784):










String Quartet no.54 in B-flat op.71 no.1 Hob. III:69 (1793):
String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 Hob. III:70 (1793):
String Quartet no.56 in E-flat op.71 no.3 Hob. III:71 (1793):


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00114pw








Presented by Martin Handley.

Dvořák's In Nature's Realm evokes the landscape around Dvořák's home town, Vysoká, where he composed in a forest; the only noises that disturbed him being the natural sounds outside his window. In The Golden Spinning Wheel, however, the forest turns dark, as it is revealed as the place of the gruesome murder of a young girl.

Over the course of his viola concerto, Jörg Widmann lets his soloist move freely about the stage, continually producing fresh orchestral colours within a novel structure, and giving a theatrical dimension to what is a hauntingly beautiful work.

'Even with the viola's C-string alone, you can tell stories unimaginable on any other string instrument', Widmann says, and he wrote this piece specially for Antoine Tamestit, tonight's soloist.

Jörg Widmann: Viola Concerto

Interval

Dvořák: In der Natur
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel

Antoine Tamestit, viola
London Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Harding, conductor

Recorded Sun 31 Oct 2021 at the Barbican Hall, London


----------



## Acadarchist

elgars ghost said:


> Joseph Haydn - later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works part two for late afternoon and early evening.
> 
> Piano Trio no.39 in G Hob. XV:25 (1795):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Sonata no.55 B-flat Hob. XVI:41 (1784):
> Piano Sonata no.56 in D Hob. XVI:42 (1784):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.54 in B-flat op.71 no.1 Hob. III:69 (1793):
> String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 Hob. III:70 (1793):
> String Quartet no.56 in E-flat op.71 no.3 Hob. III:71 (1793):


I have the 2 Naxos CDs. They`re very good.


----------



## Musicaterina

After a weekend of rehearsing for next saturday I'm now relaxing with music by Joseph Haydn:

Symphony No. 35

played by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto in C major

played by Leonhard Bartussek (violoncello) and the Capella Weilburgensis conducted by Doris Hagel on period instruments


----------



## elgar's ghost

Acadarchist said:


> I have the 2 Naxos CDs. They`re very good.


In the early days when Naxos had a reputation for being a bit iffy the Kodály Quartet were one of the genuine jewels in the crown. I've always found JJ a safe bet for various classical styles - a really good all-rounder. Sounds like I'm damning him with faint praise but it is meant as a tribute to his versatility.


----------



## KevinJS

Verdi - Requiem/Rossini - Stabat Mater


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto in D major

played by Gautier Capucon (violoncello) and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra conducted by Daniel Harding


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works part three for the rest of today.

Piano Trio no.41 in E-flat minor Hob. XV:31 (1797):










Piano Sonata no.58 in C Hob. XVI:48 (1789):










String Quartet no.57 in C op.74 no.1 Hob. III:72 (1793):
String Quartet no.58 in F op.74 no.2 Hob. III:73 (1793):
String Quartet no.59 [_Rider_] in G-minor op.74 no.3 Hob. III:74 (1793):


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## KevinJS

Not sure that this qualifies as classical, but I'll throw caution to the wind. This is a composition by Jon Lord, the keyboard player from Deep Purple.

Jon Lord - Durham Concerto

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
Galacia
_Dancas, Cantigas, & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall - rebec, vièle, & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## KevinJS

Ultimate Piano Concertos (Decca Box Set): Disk 3

Beethoven - Piano Concertos 4 & 5

Clifford Curzon (piano) - Vienna Philharmonic - Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## adriesba




----------



## adriesba




----------



## Joe B

Suzy Digby leading the ORA Singers:







96/24 FLAC
1	*Thomas Tallis* - The Forty-Part Motet: Spem in alium	
2	*Derrick Gerarde* - O Souverain Pasteur
3	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* - In Monte Oliveti
4	*William Byrd* - Domine, salva nos
5	Anonymous - Fructum salutiferum
6	*Derrick Gerarde *- Tua est potentia
7	*Philip van Wilder* - Pater Noster
8	*Thomas Tallis* - In ieiunio et fletu
9	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* - Decantabat populus Israel
10	Anonymous - Ex altari tuo, Domine
11	*Alfonso Ferrabosco I* - Judica me, Domine
12	*William Byrd* - Fac cum servo tuo
13	*Thomas Tallis* - Derelinquit impius
14	*Philip van Wilder* - Vidi civitatem
15	*James MacMillan* - The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam


----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## eljr

....................................


----------



## SanAntone

*Hindemith*: _Sonatas for…_
Sonata for Althorn and Piano
Sonata for Violoncello and Piano
Sonata for Trombone and Piano
Sonata for Violin and Piano
Sonata for Trumpet and Piano










Faust, Isabelle
Gérard Costes
Jeroen Berwaerts
Melnikov, Alexander
Rudin, Alexander
Teunis van der Zwart


----------



## KevinJS

Erik Satie


----------



## eljr

fib said:


>







Here ya go.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets

Alban Berg Quartett

Disc 1


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov, Evgeny Svetlanov, The USSR Symphony Orchestra - Orchestral Works


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: Seven Days Walking

Day 1

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)

A present from a dear friend.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Willliams
A Sea Symphony
Sheila Armstrong (soprano), John Carol Case (bass-baritone)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Sir Adrian Boult*










Such a gorgeous piece. You know, I've never really given _A Sea Symphony_ its due and that is a huge mistake as I think it's one of the finest choral symphonies I know.


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
Jean Martinon
Recorded: 1960-05
Recording Venue: Salle de la Mutualité, Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Tereza Berganza - Recital

Tereza Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti

Haydn: Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire', SV 107
Rossini: Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi: Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer

Werner Krenn (tenor), Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus), Isola Jones (mezzo-soprano), René Kollo (tenor), Norman Bailey (bass-baritone), Janis Martin (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass)

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Here's an interesting disc. Lambert was certainly an original and this disc provides a cross-section of his music, from the jazzy syncopations of the Piano Concerto (what extraordinary colour he conjures from the nine accompanying players) and Piano Sonata, through the delicate lyrical Chinoiserie of the _Eight Poems of Li Po_ to the nonsense of _Mr Bear Squash-you-all-flat_.

Excellent performances from the Nash Ensmble, with Ian Brown on the piano, Philip Langridge, tenor and the late Nigel Hawthorne as narrator.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works part four for this morning.

Piano Trio no.42 in E-flat Hob. XV:30 (1797):










_Andante_ with variations in F minor [_Un piccolo divertimento_] for piano Hob. XVII:6 (1793):










String Quartet no.60 in G op.76 no.1 Hob. III:75 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.61 in D-minor op.76 no.2 Hob. III:76 (1796-77):
String Quartet no.62 in C op.76 no.3 Hob. III:77 (1796-97):


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Rogerx

Hélène Grimaud: Water

Live At Park Avenue Armory, New York 2014

Hélène Grimaud (piano)

Albéniz: Almeria (from Iberia, book 2)
Albéniz: Iberia, book 2
Berio: Six Encores
Debussy: La cathédrale engloutie (from Préludes - Book 1)
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Fauré: Barcarolle No. 5 in F sharp minor Op. 66
Janáček: In the Mists
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année (7 pieces), S. 163
Liszt: Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este (Années de pèlerinage III, S. 163 No. 4)
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Sawhney: Water - 7 Transitions
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch II


----------



## Malx

*Fartein Valen, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - Arve Tellefsen (violin), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Eggen.*

Prompted to give this a play by the selection of a Valen Quartet in another thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Four Visions of France

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), DSO Berlin, Alexandre Bloch

Honegger: Cello Concerto
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Judith Nelson, Emma Kirkby, Carolyn Watkinson, Paul Elliot, David Thomas

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood

Catalogue No: 4304882
Label: Decca
Series: L'Oiseau Lyre
Length: 2 hours 16 minutes

Presto Greatest Recordings of the 1970s


----------



## Helgi

*Telemann: Fantasias for viola da gamba*
Paolo Pandolfo


----------



## Vasks

*Andreas Randel - Overture to "The People from Varmland" (Westerberg/Sterling)
Franz Berwald - Sinfonie serieuse [Symphony #1] (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart: Sinfonia da caccia, Sinfonia pastorale & other sinfonias

NZSO Chamber Orchestra, Donald Armstrong


----------



## Eramire156

*Morning coffee with Ludwig van*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in E minor, op.53 no.2
String Quartet in C major, op.53 no.3*









*Takács Quartet*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 160992


*Sir Hamilton Harty*

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto
The Children of Lir
Variations on a Dublin Air
The Londonderry Air
Ode to a Nightingale
A Comedy Overture
An Irish Symphony
In Ireland
With the Wild Geese

Heather Harper, soprano
Ralph Holmes, violin
Malcom Binns, piano
Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson

1979-1983, remastered 2004 (3-disc set)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
A London Symphony
A Pastoral Symphony
LPO
Boult*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'
LPO - Jurowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joseph Haydn - final instalment of later string quartets, piano trios and solo keyboard works for the afternoon and early evening. This is actually two sessions in one post but I've put it all together here as the recordings will be the same in both instances.

Piano Trio no.43 in C Hob. XV:27 (1797):
Piano Trio no.44 in E Hob. XV:28 (1797):
Piano Trio no.45 in E-flat Hob. XV:29 (1797):










Piano Sonata no. 59 in E-flat Hob. XVI:49 (1789-90): 
Piano Sonata no. 60 in C Hob. XVI:50 (1794):
Piano Sonata no. 61 in D Hob. XVI:51 (1794):
Piano Sonata no. 62 in E-flat Hob. XVI:52 (1794):










String Quartet no.63 in B-flat op.76 no.4 Hob. III:78 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.64 in D op.76 no.5 Hob. III:79 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.65 in E-flat op.76 no.6 Hob. III:80 (1796-97):
String Quartet no.66 in G op.77 no.1 Hob. III:81 (1799):
String Quartet no.67 in F op.77 no.2 Hob. III:82 (1799):
String Quartet no.68 in D-minor op.103 Hob. III:83 (1803 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments

Leonard Bernstein, Seymour Lipkin (piano), Lorne Munroe (cello), David Nadien (violin), William Lincer (viola)

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marinera

*J.S. Bach. Flute Sonatas.* Disk 2: BWV 1032 - BWV 1034, BWV 1013.

Marina Piccinini (flute); Brasil Guitar Duo.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries' 
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twenty-second Sunday after Trinity
_Ich armer Mensch, ich Sündenknecht_ BWV 55
_Was soll ich aus dir machen, Ephraim?_ BWV 89
_Mache dich, mein Geist, bereit_ BWV 115
_O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort_, BWV 60
Joanne Lunn, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Technically, the Twenty-second Sunday after Trinity was yesterday, but listening to these cantatas on their apprioriately-assigned day is only my means of convenience in order to pace myself through my second time listening to the complete cycle of Bach's church cantatas. I was busy yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven piano sonatas
> Daniel Barenboim
> Disc 1


This is the first set of Beethoven Sonatas I listened through, many years ago. Never returned to it, mainly because there are so many options it is tempting to explore different recordings. Still remember it with great respect.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

The Oboe in Berlin

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: ACC24377
Label: Accent
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130; _Die Große Fuge_, Op. 133
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle: now in the thick of the extraordinary "late" quartets.


----------



## eljr

Britten: Les Illuminations; Quatre Chansons françaises & Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne

Mari Eriksmoen (soprano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: CHSA 5289
Label: Chandos
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra 
Kirill Gerstein
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès

Still wrapping my brain around the magnificent, intriguing, baffling, inspiring concerto.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Bruckner-Symphony no.5
> 
> von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orch.


I am now listening to this recording again, having listened to it a number of times over the last few days.
Find it difficult to explain why exactly I am enjoying this so much and unsure whether it is the work itself or this particular performance that is proving to be so impressive but now 'up there' with the Bohm and the VPO recording of the 7th as far as I am concerned. I do have Solti and the CSO performing the 5th on pre recorded cassette which I bought years ago but in the past the 5th made little significant impression.


----------



## eljr

.............................


----------



## Neo Romanza

The 3rd from this superb set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A somewhat brief Carl Maria von Weber session with which to end the day. This is all I have by him apart from the celebrated Carlos Kleber recording of the opera _Der Freischütz_, which, ironically, I don't actually feel like playing this time. I know there have been sporadic posts on these boards for Weber's two piano concertos, two symphonies, two masses and the four piano sonatas but all this and more of his non-operatic output seems to represent some kind of shadowy no-man's land. Am I missing out on some real gems or is there good reason for the semi-obscurity? Any comments both _pro_ and _contra_ will be gratefully received.

Overture for orchestra from the abandoned opera _Rübezahl: Der Beherrscher der Geister_ [_Rübezahl: The Ruler of the Spirits_] J44 - revised version op.27/J122 (1804-05 inc. - overture rev. 1811):
Overture for orchestra from the singspiel _Abu Hassan_ WoO/J106 (1810-11 - rev. 1812-13 and 1823):










Clarinet Quintet [_Grand Quintetto_] in B-flat op.34/J182 (bet. 1811 and 1815):










Clarinet Concerto no.1 in F-minor op.73/J114 (1811):
_Concertino_ for clarinet and orchestra in E-flat op.26/J109 (1811):
_Grand duo concertant_ for clarinet and piano op.48/J204 (1815 or 1816):
Clarinet Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.74/J118 (1811):


----------



## Merl

I love this recording of the D.173 quartet (#9) and have been playing my old, rubbish 128k rip of this out of print disc. If anyone has a better file........


----------



## bharbeke

elgars ghost, for Weber, my one recommendation is Symphony No. 1 performed by Kantorow and Tapiola Sinfonietta. Most of the rest of the works I have heard have been pleasant or decent but nothing to write home about. He did write an above average amount for the clarinet, so fans of that instrument should see what they think about that repertoire.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_BSO - Tilson Thomas_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Jeux
Cleveland
Boulez*


----------



## KevinJS

Musica Divina - Dresdner Kreuzchor


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Sibelius - Symphony No. 2. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Phillips 1965

View attachment 161004


Paul Kletzki conducts Mahler No. 1. Wiener Philharmoniker. Angel reissue late 70's, originally 1962

View attachment 161005


----------



## Bkeske

Reiner conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 1960

View attachment 161007


----------



## KevinJS

Orff - Carmina Burana


----------



## Joe B

Kaspars Putnins leading the Latvian Radio Choir in Eriks Esenvalds's *"Sunset: St. Louis" *
and Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in Eriks Esenvalds's *"Night Prayer"*:


----------



## 13hm13

Boult conducts John Ireland


----------



## Bkeske

Dzhemal Dalgat conducts Franck - Psyché: A Symphonic Poem & Prokofiev - Sinfonietta In A Major, Op. 5/48 (3rd Edition). Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. ABC Westminster Gold/Мелодия 1974

View attachment 161016


----------



## Joe B

Nidarosdomens jentekor & TrondheimSolistene performing Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat":


----------



## KevinJS

Schönberg/Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Concertos

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3
Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Dvořák - "Legends," Op. 59. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Philips 1971

View attachment 161022


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor Op. 95
'Serioso'/
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131

Belcea Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius

String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
Gabrieli Quartet

Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Bournemouth SO
Berglund*










I think I'm going to stop posting images for the sake of time. As long as the information is typed out of what I'm listening to, the album cover of the recording isn't _that_ important.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending tonight's listening session...

NP:

*Debussy
Children's Corner
MIchelangeli*


----------



## Rogerx

Youry Egorov disc 4


----------



## KevinJS

Fauré - Requiem - Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

John McCarthy (director)
Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1973-09-29
Recording Venue: 24 & 28-29 September 1973: All Saints', Tooting Graveney, London SW17


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 9
BPO Karajan (Live) Deutsche Grammophon

My gotos in the last few years have been Rattle and Barbirolli. I must say I’m pleased to have revisited this recording and given it a close, focused listen. It’s extraordinary, and goes to to the top of my list.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Sibelius
> 
> String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
> Gabrieli Quartet
> 
> Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
> Bournemouth SO
> Berglund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stop posting images for the sake of time. As long as the information is typed out of what I'm listening to, the album cover of the recording isn't _that_ important.


No, please don't stop posting images, it's so nice to see the artists, the album covers etc and is a special attraction to any post.

I'm currently unable to post images because I'm on holiday and reliant on a smart phone with variable internet facility. When I return to the UK I'll be posting images as usual.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00115c6
The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ryan Bancroft in music by Shostakovich, Stravinsky, and a world premiere celebrating a famous Arsenal football victory.

On the last day of the 1989 football season, Arsenal and Liverpool, the two teams vying to win the league, played each other. Going into the game the margins couldn't have been tighter - Arsenal needed to win by two goals to clinch the title. In the final seconds of the match, they did. 'It's up for grabs now!' proclaimed the dumbfounded commentator Brian Moore as Michael Thomas charged through the midfield at Anfield to seal the most dramatic league win of all time.

Leading composer and life-long Arsenal fan Mark-Anthony Turnage supplies the musical alternative to Brian Moore's iconic commentary, capturing the intense rollercoaster of highs, lows, desperation and elation every sports fan lives and breathes.

Peter Erskine (Weather Report), John Parricelli (Loose Tubes) and Laurence Cottle form a star-studded rhythm section to join the BBC Symphony Orchestra in Turnage's composition, which combine his personal experiences and memories as an ardent supporter, with musical nods to the likes of goal-scoring hero Michael Thomas and the late David 'Rocky' Rocastle, who started in this iconic match, and to whom the piece is dedicated.

Live from the Barbican, London 
Presented by Martin Handley

Dmitri Shostakovich: Festive Overture

Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird - suite (revised version, 1919)

20.05 Interval:
Erik Satie: Sports et divertissements 
Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

20.25
Mark-Anthony Turnage: Up For Grabs (world premiere)

Peter Erskine (drums)
John Parricelli (guitar)
Laurence Cottle (bass guitar)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)

After the concert new music from the International Rostrum of Composers 2019

Dinis Kurbanov (Russia):	Khomonia
Members of Choir Capella "Yaroslavia" Dinis Kurbanov (conductor)

Anna Ķirse (Latvia): Radices	
Latvian Radio choir, Kaspars Putniņš (conductor), Anna Ķirse (electronics).

Larisa Vrhunc (Slovenia):	… glass sky, silk …
Nina Prešiček (piano) Larisa Vrhunc (electronics)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cäcilienmesse, Paukenmesse & Kleine Orgelmesse

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bavarian Radio Chorus, Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Eugen Jochum, Rafael Kubelik, Theobald Schrems
Variouis artists


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Lambert: Rio Grande* - Jean Temperly - mezzo, Christina Ortiz - piano, London Madrigal Singers, LSO André Previn
*Lambert: Concerto for Piano and Nine Solo Players* - Richard Rodney Bennett - piano, Members of English Sinfonia - Neville Dilkes
*Lambert: Elegiac Blues* and *Elegy* - Richard Rodney Bennett - piano
*Walton: Old Sir Faulk* - Richard Rodney Bennett - piano
*Walton: Symphony no 2* - London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn

If anyone doesn't know Constant Lambert's _Rio Grande_, I urge you to give it a spin. It's a lot of fun.

The jazzy Piano Concerto is, I think, given an even better performance here than the one I was listening to yesterday with the Nash Ensemble and Ian Brown, Bennett really giving in to the jazz elements in the score. He is just as successful in the solo piano pieces.

The disc is rounded out by Previn's splendid 1973 recording of Walton's second Symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Thomas Adès*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra
> Kirill Gerstein
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès
> 
> Still wrapping my brain around the magnificent, intriguing, baffling, inspiring concerto.


The UK magazine Gramophone's Andrew Mellor asks if this is the last romantic piano concerto


----------



## HenryPenfold

Flamme said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00115c6
> The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ryan Bancroft in music by Shostakovich, Stravinsky, and a world premiere celebrating a famous Arsenal football victory.
> 
> On the last day of the 1989 football season, Arsenal and Liverpool, the two teams vying to win the league, played each other. Going into the game the margins couldn't have been tighter - Arsenal needed to win by two goals to clinch the title. In the final seconds of the match, they did. 'It's up for grabs now!' proclaimed the dumbfounded commentator Brian Moore as Michael Thomas charged through the midfield at Anfield to seal the most dramatic league win of all time.
> 
> Leading composer and life-long Arsenal fan Mark-Anthony Turnage supplies the musical alternative to Brian Moore's iconic commentary, capturing the intense rollercoaster of highs, lows, desperation and elation every sports fan lives and breathes.
> 
> Peter Erskine (Weather Report), John Parricelli (Loose Tubes) and Laurence Cottle form a star-studded rhythm section to join the BBC Symphony Orchestra in Turnage's composition, which combine his personal experiences and memories as an ardent supporter, with musical nods to the likes of goal-scoring hero Michael Thomas and the late David 'Rocky' Rocastle, who started in this iconic match, and to whom the piece is dedicated.
> 
> Live from the Barbican, London
> Presented by Martin Handley
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: Festive Overture
> 
> Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird - suite (revised version, 1919)
> 
> 20.05 Interval:
> Erik Satie: Sports et divertissements
> Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)
> 
> 20.25
> Mark-Anthony Turnage: Up For Grabs (world premiere)
> 
> Peter Erskine (drums)
> John Parricelli (guitar)
> Laurence Cottle (bass guitar)
> BBC Symphony Orchestra
> Ryan Bancroft (conductor)
> 
> After the concert new music from the International Rostrum of Composers 2019
> 
> Dinis Kurbanov (Russia): Khomonia
> Members of Choir Capella "Yaroslavia" Dinis Kurbanov (conductor)
> 
> Anna Ķirse (Latvia): Radices
> Latvian Radio choir, Kaspars Putniņš (conductor), Anna Ķirse (electronics).
> 
> Larisa Vrhunc (Slovenia): … glass sky, silk …
> Nina Prešiček (piano) Larisa Vrhunc (electronics)


I remember that goal like it was yesterday. Sadly a friend's brother who was an Arsenal fanatic and suffered from severe epilepsy, had a supa nova fit (his brother's description) and died in that moment. He was only in his early twenties. Sad memories.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> I am now listening to this recording again, having listened to it a number of times over the last few days.
> Find it difficult to explain why exactly I am enjoying this so much and unsure whether it is the work itself or this particular performance that is proving to be so impressive but now 'up there' with the Bohm and the VPO recording of the 7th as far as I am concerned. I do have Solti and the CSO performing the 5th on pre recorded cassette which I bought years ago but in the past the 5th made little significant impression.


I think I've only got the 9th by Dohnyani. I saw him direct the 8th in London circa '93 and it was superb. Not sure why I haven't delved more into his Bruckner, especially as I have so many other CDs by the maestro


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - various works part one for either side of an hour's strollabout.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra *** [Text: Gustav Mahler] (orig. 1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** original three-part version. Mahler dropped the first part when later revising the work)










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):
_Blumine_ - rejected second movement for Symphony no.1 (by 1888):










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_American String Quartets_

*John Harbison - String Quartet #2 (Emerson/DG)
Conlon Nancarrow - String Quartet #3 (Arditti/Gramavision)
Ruth Seeger - String Quartet (Member of Scoenberg Ensemble/DG)
Charles Ives - Scherzo:Holding Your Own (Kronos/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161026


*Josquin des Prés*

Missa Pange lingua
Missa La sol fa re mi

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

1986, reissued 2001


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski
_


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Double Bass Concertos

Boguslaw Furtok & Johannes Staehle

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Czech Philharmonic - Jirí Belohlávek_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Hahn
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra
Wolff*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I've been listening to some MacMillan yesterday and today (will probably be listening too for the rest of the day), lots of choral works. In this record there's a selection of the 2nd volume of the Strathclyde Motets. They're not amazing, but they're quite good. And they scratch a particular itch that I think that it's interesting to explore: why do most non adventurous composers write romantic or neoromantic music, but don't look further back? I think there's much more to be done with the forms MacMillan chooses than with the romantic concerto or symphony. Could see myself opening a thread about this.









(I don't consider MacMillan non-adventurous)


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful.
I sure wish he had done book 2 as well.


----------



## atsizat

I had shared this master-piece in non-classical section but no one loved. I don't wanna believe that this master-piece would not be loved in this forum. So I will try my luck on the classical-section. I hope mods won't mind it.

This is seriously a master-piece and I can't believe no one likes this mater-piece on the forum.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Peacock Variations
BSO
Leinsdorf*


----------



## KevinJS

Water and Spirit - Windsbacher Knabenchor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral" • Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

First listen to this composer and composition.

*Florence Price: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## eljr

Mozart: The Last Symphonies

Instrumental Oratorium

Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 21st Jul 2014
Catalogue No: 88843026352
Label: Sony
Length: 1 hour 44 minutes


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Piano Quintet










This music resonates strongly with me. Over the course of the four chamber works on this release Kokkonen's style evolves from Neo-classical, to serial, back to free tonality. But the constant in his style is a free contrapuntal texture, music constructed from small melodic and harmonic cells, great melodic, harmonic and expressive interest.


----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
> _Czech Philharmonic - Jirí Belohlávek_


A 'great' symphony that does not always appear to be in receipt of the acknowledgement it deserves (particularly the final movement) in a rather marvellous performance (although to these ears not quite the match of Janson in Oslo!) and recording.


----------



## Itullian

Some cantatas from this set


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I think I'm going to stop posting images for the sake of time. As long as the information is typed out of what I'm listening to, the album cover of the recording isn't _that_ important.


No, indeed. The cover is of relatively little interest. What is of real interest are the specifics of what someone is listening to! At least composer, specific piece, and performers.

Which is why it puzzles me that some people here often post a picture of a multi-disc set and absolutely nothing else, sharing no specifics. I really don't understand why one would bother to take the time to post here at all, if they can't be bothered to also quickly jot down something specific about what they're listening to.


----------



## Knorf

Flamme said:


> The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ryan Bancroft in music by Shostakovich, Stravinsky, and a world premiere celebrating a famous Arsenal football victory.
> 
> On the last day of the 1989 football season, Arsenal and Liverpool, the two teams vying to win the league, played each other. Going into the game the margins couldn't have been tighter - Arsenal needed to win by two goals to clinch the title. In the final seconds of the match, they did. 'It's up for grabs now!' proclaimed the dumbfounded commentator Brian Moore as Michael Thomas charged through the midfield at Anfield to seal the most dramatic league win of all time.
> 
> Leading composer and life-long Arsenal fan Mark-Anthony Turnage supplies the musical alternative to Brian Moore's iconic commentary, capturing the intense rollercoaster of highs, lows, desperation and elation every sports fan lives and breathes.
> 
> Mark-Anthony Turnage: Up For Grabs (world premiere)


As an Arsenal fan, I clearly need to hear this!



HenryPenfold said:


> The UK magazine Gramophone's Andrew Mellor asks if this is the last romantic piano concerto


[Referring to the Adès Piano Concerto]

I'm sure there will be more...

Anyway, I'm not sure whether the Adès actually _is_ a Romantic concerto. It's certainly not small "r" romantic. It's not smarmy or sappy or mushy in any way. If you go with the original definition of Romantic, with implications of self-challenge and deliberately seeking adventure and the unknown, then sure. It is Romantic in that sense.

It is not avant garde, but anyway that term has no meaning anymore. It is a conventional concerto, more or less, sometimes deceptively so, but not truly conservative, if you listen a bit deeper.

If you mean reactionary and backwards looking, as "Romantic" seems so often to be used nowadays, borrowing only the veneer of the past but not the substance of what and why, then, no; the Adès Piano Concerto is not those things at all.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle, in the thick of the extraordinary "late" quartets.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1-7

Recorded from December 2014 to February 2015 at the Philharmonie Berlin
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105

Work length21:46

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 25th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: BPHR150071
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Length: 3 hours 47 minutes
Winner - Symphonic Music
International Classical Music Awards
2016
Winner - Symphonic Music


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_
Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 (again)


----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski
_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_
> Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt
> Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík


A favourite work - and this is my favourite recording. Aside from the studio recording with Haitink, there are quite a few others featuring Dame Janet, and she was always superb in this work, but here she is sublime.


----------



## eljr

Havard Gimse - Mozart: Chamber Concertos (2021)
FLAC (tracks) 24bit/96kHz | Time - 01:09:43 minutes | 1,26 GB | Genre: Classical
Studio Masters, Official Digital Download | Front Cover | © Fabra


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1*
_Seattle Symphony - Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## haziz

jim prideaux said:


> A 'great' symphony that does not always appear to be in receipt of the acknowledgement it deserves (particularly the final movement) in a rather marvellous performance (although to these ears not quite the match of Janson in Oslo!) and recording.


I love Dvorak's 5th symphony and consider it one of his great masterpieces. I think of it as his pastoral symphony, the same applies to a lesser extent to his 6th. I certainly would rank his 5th symphony ahead of his, better known, 7th symphony and at the same level as the famous 8th and 9th. I have not listened to Jansons conduct Dvorak. You have whetted my appetite. My usual go-to recordings are the cycles by Kertész, Rowicki and Neumann, and occasionally Kubelík and Pešek. Bělohlávek's cycle, which I have only relatively recently started listening to, seems just as fine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Starting a traversal of Langgaard's symphonies -

NP:










Maybe posting just the album covers will be easier for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two for the rest of today.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):


----------



## eljr




----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - 4th Symphony

Elly Ameling - Haitink/Concertgebouw


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets op.18, no.1-3*









*Amadeus Quartet

Recorded September 1961*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 7*
_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès*: _Totentanz_
Christiane Stotijn, mezzo-soprano
Mark Stone, baritone 
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès

This is an orchestral song cycle, something of a descendent of Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ and _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_. The texts were anonymous, found written under a 15th-century frieze, which depicted death confronting and inviting to dance people of varying stature, from Pope to infant. It is a richly compelling cycle, full of Adès's singularly imaginative orchestration, again akin in that regard to Mahler.


----------



## haziz

I have never been a fan of Bruckner. After torturing myself with repeated listening mostly to his 4th symphony, I have reached the conclusion that his 4th symphony is listenable.

This recording just won a Gramophone magazine November 2021 editor's choice. Giving it a spin.


----------



## KevinJS

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L
Length: 67 minutes

Ultra HD 3D
(24-bit, 192 kHz)

Listening on my best headphones


----------



## Knorf

*Per Nørgård*: Symphony No. 3
Ulla Munch, alto
Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Choir, and Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

One of the most beautiful and awe-inspiring of Nørgård's symphonic cycle.


----------



## Malx

*Bach, Partita No. 2 in D minor Chaconne (arr. Brahms) & Brahms, Klavierstücke Op. 76, Rhapsodies Op. 79, Fantasies, Op. 116 - Anna Vinnitskaya.*

I don't know Brahms piano works sufficiently to pass comment on the performances here but I will say this is a super sounding recording.


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Eramire156

*The Haydn Society 1951-1954 Recordins*

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in F major, op.17 no.2
String Quartet in E major, op.17 no.1
String Quartet in C minor, op.17 no.4









The Schneider Quartet *


----------



## KevinJS

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I have never been a fan of Bruckner. After torturing myself with repeated listening mostly to his 4th symphony, I have reached the conclusion that his 4th symphony is listenable.
> 
> This recording just won a Gramophone magazine November 2021 editor's choice. Giving it a spin.


Torturing yourself? It should never be torture to listen to Bruckner and if it is, you need to just stop listening to his music. Personally, I LOVE Bruckner's music and find him to be one of the finest symphonists of all-time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:










I'm actually enjoying Stupel's Langgaard cycle much more Dausgaard's truth be told.


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),...

Release Date: 8th Feb 2019
Catalogue No: 4817826
Label: Decca
Length: 67 minutes

Ultra HD 3D
(24-bit, 192 kHz)


----------



## jim prideaux

Grechaninov-Symphony no.2

Polyansky and the Russian State S.O. (Chandos)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski
_


----------



## adriesba




----------



## strawa

*F. J. Haydn*: The Seven Last Words of Christ (1786)
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes

Ultra HD 3D
(24-bit, 192 kHz)


----------



## Merl

More Schubert. Nice set. SQ7 right now.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bruckner*: _Psalm 150_
Helmut Rilling, Gächinger Kantorei


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> Maya Beiser (cello)


A new artist for me. I found out that she's been described by the Boston Globe as "a force of nature", "a cello goddess" by The New Yorker and "the reigning queen of the avant-garde cello" by The Washington Post. I looked up her discography on Spotify and she draws on a number of composers from Classical, World music, and Rock.

I am interested.


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields/Vltava & Dvořák - In Nature's Realm/My Home. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1975 Czechoslovakia

View attachment 161045


----------



## philoctetes

A rather stunning program for these humble ditties...


----------



## Bkeske

Michel Martin conducts Debussy - Epigraphes Antiques & Roussel - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe. Orchestre OR De Chambre Michel Martin. Cybelia Unknown date, but believe mid-80's. French release

View attachment 161047


----------



## Bkeske

Mediterranean Reflections. Robert Hull conducts Castelnuovo Tedesco - Concertino For Harp And Chamber Orchestra / Rameau - 1st And 2nd Rigaudon (And Reprise) / Debussy - Danse Sacrée Et Danse Profane. Arizona Chamber Orchestra. Klavier Records 1973

View attachment 161048


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Sonatas

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg

Disc 1


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye (Complete Ballet) / Le Tombeau De Couperin (Suite D'Orchestre) / Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales. L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal. London 1984

View attachment 161050


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Messa di Gloria

José Carreras (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Claudio Scimone


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:



















A sensational disc all-around. This is Bartók played with a Boulezian clarity, but perhaps a bit more rustic in color.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto and Egmont, Coriolan & Fidelio Overtures

Mark Zeltser (piano), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Otello

José Carreras (Otello), Frederica von Stade (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Alfonso Leoz (Doge)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Landowski (1915-1999)* 
_Mouvement pour orchestre à cordes
Souvenir d'un jardin d'enfance_ - Laurent Decker - oboe
_Concerto pour ondes Martenot_ - Françoise Deslogères - ondes Martenot
_Concerto pour basson_ - Gilbert Audin - bassoon

Ensemble Orchestral Harmonia Nova - Didier Bouture

I really like the ondes Martenot concerto, but the rest I'd say is pleasurable without being particularly memorable.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lecocq's operetta was his most popular work, and still gets the occasional airing today. It is a charming work in the manner of Offenbach's operettas, if not with his melodic flair.

It's the sort of thing Mady Mesplé did brilliantly and she doesn't disappoint here.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies nos.1 and 2

Mackerras and the SCO (Hyperion)


----------



## Chilham

Yesterday, Bach's Cello Suites (Yo-Yo Ma). This morning, Cage's Sonatas and Interludes (Kate Boyd). Right now:










Busoni: Piano Concerto

Sakari Oramo, Kirill Gerstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Elgar: Violin Concerto

Vernon Handley, Nigel Kennedy, London Philharmonic Orchestra

And later we'll see how far I can get through these:




























Couperin: Pieces de Clavecin

Angela Hewitt


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11/ Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14/Chopin: Fantasia in A major on Polish Airs, Op. 13

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
Recorded: 1967-12-13
Recording Venue: 11-13 September 1967, Salle Wagram, Paris


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three for late morning and early afternoon either side of laundry duty.

Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)


----------



## Rogerx

Distant Light

JS Bach & Vasks: Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin & conductor) & Celine Frisch (harpsichord)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Vasks: Violin Concerto 'Distant Light'


----------



## eljr

Lux

Trondheimsolistene, Trygve Seim, Ståle Storløkken, Petra Bjørkhaug

Nidarosdomens jentekor, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 25th Nov 2018
Catalogue No: 540840
Label: 2L
Length: 70 minutes

Ultra HD 
(24-bit, 192 kHz)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique' & Romeo and Juliet

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, Paavo Järvi


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Jurowski_


----------



## Eramire156

*Brahms with my morning coffee*

*Johannes Brahms
Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op.102









Isaac Stern 
Leonard Rose

Bruno Walter
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York*

Recorded 29 December 1954


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Nuits d'été à Pausilippe

Letizia Calandra (soprano), Fausto Tenzi (tenor) & Ilario Nicotra (piano)

Donizetti: Eterno amore fe
Donizetti: Giuro d'amore
Donizetti: Soirees d'automne a l'Infrascata


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161059


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Disc 2

Partitas Nos. 3-5, BWV 827-829

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2021


----------



## Merl

More Schubert SQs and its no. 7 again courtesy of the quirky but entertaining Taneyev quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_American Piano Music_

*George Perle - Six New Etudes (Boriskin/New World)
Peter Lieberson - The Ocean that Has No West and No East (P. Serkin/Koch)
Elliott Carter - Night Fantasies (Oppens/Cedille)
Vincent Persichetti - Piano Sonata #6 (Burleson/New World)*


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161061


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Lieder ohne Worte
Andante con variazioni
Rondo capriccioso
Präludium und Fuge e-Moll
17 Variations sérieuses

Javier Perianes, piano

2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with my traversal of the Langgaard symphonies (plus other orchestral works):


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Leipziger Streichquartett

Continuing my traversal through this excellent cycle, in the thick of the extraordinary "late" quartets.


----------



## Dorsetmike

William Boyce Trio sonata No1, transcribed for Recorder, viol and Harpsichord


----------



## Guest

Got through three movements of the Weinberg Piano Quintet (before I got interrupted by the babies).










This is an adaption for piano and chamber orchestra. So far, fantastic piece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Mark Dee

After the day I've had, this is just about ideal...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four for the rest of today. 8th symphony may be held back until tomorrow just in case I opt for an early night.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Gustav Mahler part four for the rest of today. 8th symphony may be held back until tomorrow just in case I opt for an early night.
> 
> Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


Thumbs up for the Haitink. Thumbs down for the Rattle!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Merl

Another Schubert D94 and a fine one from my cd racks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> Thumbs up for the Haitink. _Thumbs down for the Rattle!_


I'm surprised it took anyone this long to be honest...


----------



## eljr

The Nordic Sound

Release Date: 23rd Feb 2009
Catalogue No: 35847
Label: 2L
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A little bit of beautiful and relaxing Feldman for this late afternoon








Only Palais de Mari








After finishing Palais in a few minutes will play Rothko Chapel


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161074


arias and songs

Renée Fleming, soprano

compilation 2012


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado, von Stade and the VPO.....

Mahler-Symphony no.4

The first performance I ever heard of this symphony (I still have the vinyl) and it remains a clear personal favourite.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Orchestre de Paris - Paavo Jarvi_

First listen to any of the symphonies from this particular cycle. Needs a lot more listening, but so far seems a little too drawn out for it to displace my current favorites. It does have it's moments however, e.g. in the second movement.


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Orchestre National de la RTF. Angel 1974

View attachment 161077


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 1 in C major, Op. 21 and No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
1980s digital cycle

In another thread, we've been discussing alternatives to numerical order for a complete Beethoven symphony cycle listen. I proposed this one, and am giving it a go. I'm going with Karajan's digital cycle, because it's already been clear to me that I got this wrong, and this is in fact an excellent cycle. It's worth my time to get to know it better.

1 & 5 (C major then C minor but ending in C major).
3 & 8 (E-flat major then F major).
6 & 4 (F major then B-flat major).
2 & 7 (D major then A major).
9 in D minor as usual all by its lonesome self.


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony In A & Symphony In F "Urbs Roma". Orchestre National de la RTF. Angel 1975

View attachment 161079


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:


















I'm listening to the selections by Cyrillus Kreek.


----------



## Joe B

Risto Joost leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir and Tallinn Chamber Orchestra in Tonu Korvits's "You Are Light and Morning":


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1971

View attachment 161080


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 & Symphony No. 39

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker

Las night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl: Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra & Sonatas for Piano Four Hands

Paolo Giacometti (piano), Riko Fukuda (piano)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Rogerx

jim prideaux said:


> Abbado, von Stade and the VPO.....
> 
> Mahler-Symphony no.4
> 
> The first performance I ever heard of this symphony (I still have the vinyl) and it remains a clear personal favourite.


My second favourite, behind Tennstedt /Popp


----------



## Tempesta

Berg: Sieben Frühe Lieder / Fünf Orchesterlieder Nach Ansichtskartentexten Von Peter Altenberg , Op. 4 / Jugendlieder Selection Zwei Lieder / Jugendlieder Selection







Jessye Norman prête à ces Lieder tourmentés son opulence vocale, les merveilleuses irisations de sa voix. Dans les Sieben frühe Lieder (que j'aime tant) et dans les plus difficiles Altenberg Lieder, elle est accompagnée par le maître du genre, Pierre Boulez, à la tête du London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos.2 & 4
Vladimir Ashkenazy & Concertgebouworkest & Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eduard van Beinum


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 & Borodin: String Quartet No. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Piano Concerto no.1

Helene Grimaud, Andris Nelsons and the BRSO.


----------



## Merl

Here we go again and it's nice to start without the usual Schubert SQ cycle heavyweights, for a change. A thoroughly enjoyable and refreshing #6 from the Signums.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Trio & Other Chamber Music

Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano), Stephanie Gonley (violin), Adrian
Brendel (cello), Lawrence Power (viola), Jonathan Stone (violin)

The Nash Ensemble

Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 5
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E, Op. 10


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Cello Suites - Vinyl Edition

Pablo Casals (cello)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Orchestre de Paris - Paavo Jarvi_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two Lehar operettas recorded by Walter Legge as part of his _Champagne Operetta_ series in 1953. He later remade *Die lustige Witwe* in stereo and that recording is surely now the benchmark for the operetta (and in fact was first choice in BBC Radio 3's recent _Building a Library_ programme). This one suffers from having Erich Kunz miscast as Danilo. Some of his music is transposed down and he takes lower options whenever possible. Although he would only have been 44 at the time, he sounds more like an elderly roué than a dashing suitor.

The recording of *Das Land des Lächelns* is much better with Schwarzkopf and Gedda this time playing the main couple and Erich Kunz better cast as Gustl, though this role too is more usually cast with a tenor.

Ackermann, as always, is a superb operetta conductor and though the sound is mono, these performances have a real sparkle and flair, and more than a whiff of the theatre about them.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Richard Rodney Bennett Orchestral Works Vol 1 - specifically, the 3rd Symphony and Marimba Concerto - in this fabulous series of recordings from Chandos, John Wilson and the BBC Scottish SO.









We're up to Volume 4 so far, but I hope it continues. This is very rewarding music, beautifully performed and recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part five of five for either side of yet more laundry duties this afternoon.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang: transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 for orchestra (1909-10):










Symphony no.10 for orchestra - 'Cooke III' version from 1989, which consisted of amendments made to the 1976 'Cooke II' version after Deryck Cooke's death by his fellow-collaborators David Matthews, Colin Matthews and Berthold Goldschmidt (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## Dimace

A very good Faure's Piano Works set with Paul. The Op.84 especially is very well played. (5XCD Box set from CRD Records, UK)


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
> _Orchestre de Paris - Paavo Jarvi_


For me, one of the VERY best Sibelius Symphonies Sets out there. Super highly recommended.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Dimace said:


> For me, one of the VERY best Sibelius Symphonies Sets out there. Super highly recommended.


Thanks for that endorsement - I'll give it a try!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Préludes & La Mer

Alexander Melnikov & Olga Pashchenko (piano)


----------



## adriesba

*Richard Strauss:*
_Also sprach Zarathustra
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Don Juan
Salome's Dance

_Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic

Excellent!


----------



## eljr

Copland: Lincoln Portrait & Other Works

Katharine Hepburn (speaker), Sherrill Milnes (baritone)

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 270176
Label: Telarc
Length: 50 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161087


*Franz Liszt*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125

*Edvard Grieg*
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton, conductor

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "The Italian Girl in Algiers" (Abbado/DG)
Beethoven/Alkan - First movement of "Piano Concerto #3" (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Brahms - Haydn Variations (Dohnanyi/Teldec)*


----------



## mikeh375

I'm rediscovering Jonathan Harvey at present. This is rather good.....


----------



## eljr

Bernstein: On the Town

Studio Cast Recording

Release Date: 16th Apr 2007
Catalogue No: SK60538
Label: Sony
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## adriesba

*
Saint-Saëns:

*_Le Carnaval des animaux
Phaéton
Le Rouet d'Omphale
Danse macabre_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bloch
Baal Shem
Gluzman
São Paulo SO
Neschling*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 'Unfinished' and 'Great' Symphonies

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

No.3

I finally got a copy of the NYP box but it's staying sealed until I listen to the entire DG set again.


----------



## eljr

Charles Ives & William Schuman: Variations on 'America' - Ulysses Kay: Umbrian Scene - Alvin Etler: Concerto for Wind Quintet & Orchestra

Robert Whitney

The Louisville Orchestra, Robert S. Whitney

Release Date: 16th May 2014
Catalogue No: LOU-651
Label: First Edition
Length: 33 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Leipziger Streichquartett

I purchased this set because of my enthusiasm for other Leipziger Streichquartett recordings, and because I knew my friend Merl rates it highly. And now that I completed my traversal, I can say I'm really glad I bought it, and that glad I have taken the time to learn what the Leipzigers have to say in Beethoven. They are a very great string quartet. I have learned new things about this music.

These performances are "all in": total commitment, with belief in every note, and exhilarating focus and energy. It is a cycle that is competitive with any of my favorites. But there are a few very small issues.

First, sometimes the high energy is actually a bit too much; a few moments that in my opinion require a touch of lightness and humor are almost ferocious. I remember thinking to myself a couple times: guys, chill. The Op. 18s are where this is most likely a concern, but not all the time. Second, some of the slow movements are too slow, if you ask me, again especially in the Op. 18s. However, this meditative, patient approach in the slow music is often very effective in the late quartets. Third, and this is very minor, the recording quality is a little uneven; some are overly reverberant for some reason, but some of them are absolutely audiophile quality.

I will say this, though: when the Leipzigers are on, their performances are above the stratosphere good. Their Op. 135 is simply awesome, different but near in quality to my favorite performance of that quartet, the first Emerson Quartet recording. The _Heiliger Dankgesang_ movement of Op. 132 is stunning in its effect, rivaling my previous favorites, Guarneri and Tokyo. I loved the Op. 59s. I could go on.

The high points are very, very good, and with so few question marks, this is a very easy cycle to recommend, with plenty of novel insights and truly great playing, some of the best anywhere. And it's presently on sale in a few of the usual places, if you look around. I got my box from jpc.de.


----------



## fbjim

starthrower said:


> No.3
> 
> I finally got a copy of the NYP box but it's staying sealed until I listen to the entire DG set again.


I liked those DG "mailing box" style budget boxes but that Mahler one always cracks me up.


----------



## eljr

The March King - John Philip Sousa Conducts His Own Marches And Other Favorites - An Historical Recording
CD-R
Import
John Philip Sousa (Artist)

Run time ‏ : ‎ 57 minutes
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 13, 2007


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica," and No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
1980s digital cycle

Other than a few minor quibbles, such as the lack of exposition repeat, I _really_ love this Eroica. And this is a kick-*** Eighth!


----------



## starthrower

fbjim said:


> I liked those DG "mailing box" style budget boxes but that Mahler one always cracks me up.


I should have purchased a few more while they were in print including the Prokofiev opera box.


----------



## Knorf

starthrower said:


> I should have purchased a few more while they were in print including the Prokofiev opera box.


I was thinking the same thing, recently...


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 4 - Barshai. Excellent.


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> I was thinking the same thing, recently...


A lot of physical product going out of print for good in many cases. Grab what you can find!


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphony #6 (Jan 1972)
Martinů - Symphony #5 (Nov 1971)

Karel Ančerl - Toronto Symphony Orchestra

Live recordings from Massey Hall, Toronto

CBC PSCD 2021


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2012
Catalogue No: 88697547232
Label: Sony
Length: 2 hours 9 minutes
Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording
Grammy Awards
27th Awards (1984)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording


----------



## Eramire156

*Samuel Barber
Knoxville: Summer of 1915*









*Leontyne Price

Thomas Schippers 
New Philharmonia Orchestra 

Recorded1-2 June 1968*

*Maurice Ravel
String Quartet *









*Belcea Quartet *


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas No. 28 in A major, Op. 101 and No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Maurizio Pollini

Apparently, I'm sticking with Beethoven today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff - various works part one for the rest of the day. The three works which make up _Trionfi_ are quite an interesting package when heard together - the instrumentation for _Catulli Carmina_ is sparse, that plus its shorter running time gives the impression that it could serve as a kind of _intermezzo_ for the two orchestral works which bookend it. I wonder if Orff pinched the idea of four pianos and percussion from Stravinsky's _Les noces_? Hmmm....

_Carmina Burana_ - 'scenic cantata' for soprano, tenor, baritone, two mixed choirs, boys' choir and large orchestra [Text: anon. medieval] (1935-36):










_Catulli Carmina_ - 'scenic plays' for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Text: Gaius Valerius Catullus, with prelude and postlude by Carl Orff] (1940-43):

_Trionfo di Afrodite_ - 'scenic concert' for two sopranos, two tenors, bass, large mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Gaius Valerius Catullus/Sappho/Euripides] (1951):


----------



## KevinJS

Die Chorjungen (Augsburg Domsingknaben)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## KevinJS

elgars ghost said:


> Carl Orff - various works part one for the rest of the day. The three works which make up _Trionfi_ are quite an interesting package when heard together - the instrumentation for _Catulli Carmina_ is sparse, that plus its shorter running time gives the impression that it could serve as a kind of _intermezzo_ for the two orchestral works which bookend it. I wonder if Orff pinched the idea of four pianos and percussion from Stravinsky's _Les noces_? Hmmm....
> 
> _Carmina Burana_ - 'scenic cantata' for soprano, tenor, baritone, two mixed choirs, boys' choir and large orchestra [Text: anon. medieval] (1935-36):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Catulli Carmina_ - 'scenic plays' for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion [Text: Gaius Valerius Catullus, with prelude and postlude by Carl Orff] (1940-43):
> 
> _Trionfo di Afrodite_ - 'scenic concert' for two sopranos, two tenors, bass, large mixed choir and large orchestra [Texts: Gaius Valerius Catullus/Sappho/Euripides] (1951):


That's probably a good way of hearing it. The standalone Carmina Burana is a bit more lively than the version included with this set:


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet in A major, no.18
String Quartet in C major, no.19









Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## KevinJS

Britten - War Requiem

Finally got a CD copy and didn't have to dig out the vinyl.


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: _Three Latin American Sketches_, _Quiet City_, _Short Symphony_ (Symphony No. 2), _Appalachian Spring_ (Suite, original instrumentation)
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

This superb program is proof positive that the importance of conductors is grotesquely overstated.


----------



## Malx

Mendelssohn, String Quartets Op 44 Nos 1 & 2 - Cherubini Quartet.


----------



## Chilham

Getting to know Barber just a little better.










Barber: String Quartet

Endellion String Quartet










Barber: Violin Concerto

Daniel Blendulf, Johan Dalene, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra










Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915

Marin Alsop, Karina Gauvin, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Messe de Requiem*
Coro & Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana & Diego Fasolis

A beautiful work, performance and recording. It is a beautiful work,


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-Piano Concerto no.1
> 
> Helene Grimaud, Andris Nelsons and the BRSO.


Listening again this evening......will continue with the 2nd (VPO)

Up at 6am for a documentary about Bruckner that is being shown on Sky Arts.......great start to a work free day!

Have also just realised that Grimaud had also recorded no.1 in Dresden with Sanderling......and a cheap second hand copy of the Erato disc is knocking about!


----------



## Malx

Dipping a toe into this short opera cycle - it seems overdue a listen but with listening time being short at present one scene will have to suffice this evening.

*Wagner, Das Rheingold (Prelude & Scene 1) - Vienna PO, Georg Solti et al.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> No.3
> 
> I finally got a copy of the NYP box but it's staying sealed until I listen to the entire DG set again.


I popped this in my basket last week, even though I already have 3, 5 & 6. Will pres 'buy' next week when I've finished the latest shopping list!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Symphony In C
*


----------



## KevinJS

Orff - Carmina Burana

André Previn - Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass - Deluxe version

with three extra bonus tracks

Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4788085
Label: Decca
Length: 2 hours 43 minutes

A rather long time spent with Mr. Bach, Mr. Glass, Mr. Ma and Ms. Lisitsa today.

Just Ma with his cello performing Bach (posted earlier) and Lisitsa with her piano preforming Glass.

All with headphones, unusual for me, and ULTRA HD streaming quality.


----------



## Knorf

*Benjamin Britten*: _War Requiem_, Op. 66
Heather Harper, Philip Langridge, John-Shirley Quirk
Choristers of St. Paul's Cathedral 
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins: Motets

Polyphony, Stephen Layton

Release Date: 5th May 2014
Catalogue No: 4793232
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## KevinJS

Bruckner - Symphony #4

Salonen - LA Philharmonic


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: Symphony "Mathis der Maler"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Fantastic performance of this. This is a pic of the LP, but I'm actually listening to a hi-res digital download.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Minnesota Orchestra - Vanska_


----------



## eljr

....................................


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Sonatas

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## 13hm13

Coriolan Overture ... on ...

FURTWÄNGLER Beethoven: Symphony No. 3; Coriolan Overture (1943/44) - PASC488


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

'round Midnight

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)

Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi la nuit'
Merlin, R: Night Bridge
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4


----------



## Rogerx

*Aleksandr Porfirjevitsj Borodin (Sint-Petersburg, 12 November 1833*



Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Louis Lortie (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos

Fauré: Ballade in F sharp major for solo piano or piano & orchestra, Op. 19 
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Nabucco

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

Another jewel from the Decca golden years .


----------



## Eramire156

*Last night's CSO concert*

My first live concert since COVID

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor 
Ballade in A Minor

Samuel Barber
Knoxville Summer 1915*

*Antonin Dvorak 
Symphony no.6*

*Joélle Harvey

Jakub Hrůša
Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
*

Great to be at a concert hall to hear live music again,


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Listening again this evening......will continue with the 2nd (VPO)
> 
> Up at 6am for a documentary about Bruckner that is being shown on Sky Arts.......great start to a work free day!
> 
> Have also just realised that Grimaud had also recorded no.1 in Dresden with Sanderling......and a cheap second hand copy of the Erato disc is knocking about!


Ordered the Sanderling/Grimaud Brahms and watched the Bruckner documentary ( 'current listening' of sorts as it included lots of excerpts).........I did not expect Gergiev to appear to be such a strong advocate of Bruckners music!


----------



## jim prideaux

Eramire156 said:


> My first live concert since COVID
> 
> *Samuel Coleridge-Taylor
> Ballade in A Minor
> 
> Samuel Barber
> Knoxville Summer 1915*
> 
> *Antonin Dvorak
> Symphony no.6*
> 
> *Joélle Harvey
> 
> Jakub Hrůša
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> *
> 
> Great to be at a concert hall to hear live music again,


I can only imagine how much you must have enjoyed the experience......congratulations. i have just bought tickets for my son and I to see Randy Newman and even though t is not until early next year I am already excited!

Nice to see Dvorak's 6th programmed.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28


----------



## mikeh375

Just listened to Tippett's quartal harmony induced Piano Concerto (complete with key signatures), with the man himself conducting.
Although I like this work a lot, I'm never sure if the piano part is featured enough soloistically to justify calling it a concerto, feeling as it does to me, more like a concertante part because a lot of the time it is just another contrapuntal component contributing to the general linear texture. There is as much emphasis on the orchestra as there is piano.
There are some glorious lyrical moments though and it even ends on a good 'ol C major chord.


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Minnesota Orchestra - Vanska_


----------



## Rogerx

*12 November 1939 Lucia Popp*





Lucia Popp - Jauchzet Gott In Allen Landen


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161125


*Eugène Ysaÿe*
Poème élégiaque

*César Franck*
Violin Sonata in A major

*Louis Vierne*
Violin Sonata in G minor

*Lili Boulanger*
Nocturne for violin and piano

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2019


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Berio's Sinfonia. I must say that 3rd movement always moves me very very deeply


----------



## Eramire156

jim prideaux said:


> I can only imagine how much you must have enjoyed the experience......congratulations. i have just bought tickets for my son and I to see Randy Newman and even though t is not until early next year I am already excited!
> 
> Nice to see Dvorak's 6th programmed.


The Dvorak was the highlight of the concert, in the Barber you couldn't understand a word the soprano sang, too lightweight a voice as well.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This performance remains one of my favorites.


----------



## haziz

First time listening to Paavo Jarvi's new Tchaikovsky symphony cycle with the Tonhalle Zurich.


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> First time listening to Paavo Jarvi's new Tchaikovsky symphony cycle with the Tonhalle Zurich.


You won't regret it, Riccardo Muti remains my favourite but this comes very close.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra & Ein Heldenleben*

John Weicher (violin)*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## haziz

I rarely listen to Franz Schmidt's symphonic output, but it is time for some variation from my usual listening repertoire.

*Schmidt: Symphony No. 3*
_Frankfurt Radio Symphony - Paavo Jarvi_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Book 1 of Gesualdo's madrigals. Such delicate and beautiful performances


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stenhammar
Serenade in F major, Op. 31
Gothenburg SO
Järvi*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff part two - a double-header for this afternoon. I have taken the liberty of dredging up and revising some comments from previous posts of mine.

I like the often sparse, percussion-based instrumentation used in _Der Mond_ and _Die Kluge_. With it Orff succeeded in evoking the folkloric/rustic primitivism of these two tales without sounding gratuitously archaic, as Benjamin Britten went on to do with characteristic originality for works such as _Curlew River_ and _Noye's Fludde_.

*Der Mond*

The moon lights up one side of the earth. The other side remains completely dark. One night, four boys from a village on the dark side discover the moon is tied to a tree. Without hesitating they steal it for their own village which is on the dark side.

Years later each of the four die and their respective quarters of the moon are buried with them. Eventually the moon becomes whole again and its light fills the underworld, waking up the dead who emerge from their coffins to have a wild party.

Alarmed by the sudden chaos in the underworld, St Peter arrives to restore order. Instead he gets swept up in the revelry until he comes to his senses and takes the moon back to the sky where it shines over the whole world instead of just half.

-----------------------------------

*Die Kluge*

A poor peasant finds on his land a mortar made out of gold, but the pestle is missing. He decides to take it to the king, thinking that he will be rewarded for being a loyal subject. His daughter tells him not to, because the king will throw him in the dungeons thinking that he has kept the missing pestle for himself.

The daughter's prediction comes true, and when the king learns that the girl had astutely anticipated what his actions would be he sends for her to come before him. He tells her she has 'talked a noose around her neck' and will give her one of two options to save her life - she can either gamble for it or solve three riddles. The daughter chooses the three riddles and succeeds. The king makes her his queen and all seems happy.

Later, three vagabonds stir up some trouble between the owners of a donkey and of a mule. One morning the two owners found a baby donkey between the two beasts, and the mule owner ridiculously thought it could be his. The dispute is taken before the king. The king decrees that the baby donkey must belong to the mule as it was found closer to it. The queen overhears this and conspires with the donkey owner to show the king the error of his foolish judgment. The king realizes that his new wife is mocking him and he sends her away with a large box and tells her to put whatever she loves most into it and leave. The queen drugs her husband by putting opiates in his wine and has him put in the box. The king wakes up later inside the box, acknowledging that the queen truly is a wise woman. She contradicts him, saying that no one who loves can be truly wise. Finally, the peasant finds the golden pestle...

_Der Mond_ [_The Moon_] - 'a little world theatre' in one act for two speaking roles, solo voices, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, after a tale by Jakob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1936-38 - rev. 1957):

_Die Kluge_ [_The Wise Lass_] - 'fairy-tale opera' in twelve scenes for solo voices and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, after a tale by Jakob and Wilhelm Grimm] (1940-42):


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Overture to Shakespeare's "Taming of the Shrew" (Athinaos/Signum)
Herzogenberg - Piano Quartet in B-flat, Op. 95 (Belcanto/cpo)
Brahms - Gesang der Parzen (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## eljr

Stabat Mater
Karl Jenkins
March 10, 2008


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'
_Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich - Paavo Jarvi_

My favorite Tchaikovsky symphony amongst Nos. 1-3 and in my opinion as great a symphony as Nos. 4-6, although I absolutely love all of his numbered symphonies (1-6). His one symphonic output that I never understood, or loved, is Manfred.


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 6* 'Dollar Symphony'
_Gothenburg SO - Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastorale," and No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
1980s digital cycle

When this set was released, and after, it was regarded as superfluous. And I get why, totally. Media interest was directed strongly towards the new period instruments cycles that were starting to appear, and it was Karajan's fourth time in the studio to record another set of Beethoven symphonies. On first listen, it's not necessarily obvious there's anything new here, especially going in with pessimism about it all, as I and many others and most critics did. And the first digital mastering sounded... not good. (The Karajan Gold mastering is vastly superior.)

But I'm starting to wonder whether this might not actually be Karajan's best of the four. Seriously.

I know: heresy! "It's a witch! Burn her! Burn her! ... I'm not a witch, I'm _not a witch_."

(I'm also not a "her.")

Karajan always did well with the Pastorale, and this one is no exception. It's really lovely, among the most songful of any I know, and without pulling any punches in the Storm. I love it!

ETA Side note: the Patorale is probably my favorite Beethoven symphony.


----------



## Merl

More Schubert and really impressive Schubert, at that.


----------



## Itullian

Barenboim Live
Fantastic


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4* 
_Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich - Paavo Järvi_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'm kicking off a listening project of the complete symphony cycles of 6 20th century composers: Langgaard, Arnold, Weinberg, Hartmann, Schnittke and Nørgård.


----------



## Knorf

*Fartein Valen*: String Quartet No. 2
Hansakvartetten

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_RLPO - Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky & Sibelius Violin Concertos

Lisa Batiashvili (violin)

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Release Date: 4th Nov 2016
Catalogue No: 4796038
Label: DG
Length: 70 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
18th November 2016
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
April 2017
Concerto Choice
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
January 2017
Disc of the Month
Finalist - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2017
Finalist - Concerto

Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2016
Recording of the Week
Record Review
28th January 2017
Recording of the Week


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

I got the big Bohm box and started with his Brahms yesterday.

*Brahms*

Symphony No. 1 (1975 recording)
Variations on a Theme by Haydn

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: _Ramifications_, _Hamburg Concerto_*
*Marie Luise Neunecker, horn
Asko Ensemble, *Schönberg Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## 13hm13

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN - Coriolan Overture
JOHANNES BRAHMS - Symphony No. 4; Geistliches Lied; Fest- und Gedenksprüche
Works by GABRIELI, SCHÜTZ, & J.S. BACH -


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Zuckerman - LPO - Barenboim_

First time listening to this particular recording of the Sibelius concerto. The Sibelius has, over the years, become my favorite violin concerto.


----------



## Knorf

*Roland de Lassus*: _Lagrime di San Pietro_ "The Tears of St. Peter"
Ensemble Vocal Européen, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8* 'Unfinished'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Blomstedt_


----------



## jim prideaux

Sinopoli and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Bruckner-Symphony no.3


----------



## adriesba




----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto*
_du Pré - LSO - Barbirolli _


----------



## eljr

Ballet Highlights

Berliner Philharmoniker, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Russian National Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan, Neeme Järvi, John Lanchbery, Seiji Ozawa, Mikhail Pletnev, Myung Whun Chung, Mstislav...

Release Date: 8th Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 4784239
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in B flat major, op.18 no.6
String Quartet in F major, op.59 no.1*









*Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161137


*Charles Gounod*

Roméo et Juliette

Chœur et Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson

1998, reissued 2010


----------



## starthrower

Not one of Lenny's better moments. I never though of Bernstein as boring but this one comes dangerously close. And the boy soprano didn't help.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

More of Bohm's Brahms to kick off this set.

*Brahms*

Symphony No. 2
Tragic Overture

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Earlier this week:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After listening lo Langgaard's 16 symphonies (which I must say, safe for a few wasn't all too impressed), it's on to Arnold (then Weinberg, then Hartmann, then Schnittke, then Norgard). I already know No. 9 and I really like it, let's see how the others do. Starting off with No. 1, of course.


----------



## starthrower

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> After listening lo Langgaard's 16 symphonies (which I must say, safe for a few wasn't all too impressed), it's on to Arnold (then Weinberg, then Hartmann, then Schnittke, then Norgard). I already know No. 9 and I really like it, let's see how the others do. Starting off with No. 1, of course.


Enjoy the ride! I enjoy all the symphonies you mentioned to varying degrees with the exception of Weinberg who I have not listened to yet.


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Wagner - Orchestral Music From "Der Ring Des Nibelungen". New York Philharmonic. CBS Masterworks 1983

View attachment 161143


----------



## KevinJS

Live stream - Lubbock Symphony Orchestra - Beethoven Symphony #9


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161144


*César Franck*
Piano Quintet in F minor

*Claude Debussy*
String Quartet in G minor, op. 10

Takács Quartet
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2016


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas matinee 1982, Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 4 in G major
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink
Maria Ewing - soprano, Jaap van Zweden - violin
Amsterdam, Concertgebouw, December 25, 1982


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, C P E: Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)


----------



## Bkeske

Ignaz Moscheles - Piano Concerto In G Minor, Opus 58 / Etudes, Opus 70 / Characterstic Etudes, Opus 95.

Othmar F. M. Mága conducting Philharmonia Hungarica - Piano Concerto
Michael Ponti, piano

Candide 1969

View attachment 161146


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Czerny & Max Bruch: Concertos for Piano Duo & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Yordan Kamdzhalov


----------



## Rogerx

Verhulst - Symphony & Overtures

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## jim prideaux

Ortiz, Yablonski, Ashkenazy and the RPO.

Shostakovich-Piano Concertos 1 and 2.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Ortiz, Yablonski, Ashkenazy and the RPO.
> 
> Shostakovich-Piano Concertos 1 and 2.


......and on to Symphony no.9.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Sacred Songs

Renée Fleming (soprano), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano), Mark O'Connor (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, London Voices, Andreas Delfs

trad.: Amazing Grace
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bernstein: Mass
Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48
Franck, C: Panis Angelicus
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Mozart: Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Poulenc: Gloria
Reger: Mariä Wiegenlied, Op. 76 No. 52
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Helen Donath, Andrea Ihle, Marjana Lipovsek, Eberhard Büchner & Robert Holl

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden & Trompetenensemble Ludwig Güttler, Peter Schreier (conductor & Evangelist)


----------



## jim prideaux

I would readily admit to having little real knowledge of Beethoven's SQ's ( or any other major composer's for that matter) While reading the Guardian this morning there was brief mention of Op. 132 ( A minor) where the description appeared so positive it would seem that this might be just the work to listen to after a challenging week......

Emerson String Quartet on DG.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

At just over 79 minutes, this classic set could no doubt have been fitted onto one CD, but at least here we get full notes, texts and translations - and for such a performance it is absolutely worth it. I doubt I'll ever hear a better and indeed only a couple of months ago it was the reviewer's top choice on BBC Radio 3's _Building a Library_ programme.

Reviewed on my blog for anyone who's interested. https://tsaraslondon.com/2020/11/17/a-merry-widow-for-all-time/


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1* _(Op. 2 !!!)_
_Malmö SO - Soustrot
_
I have never been a fan of Saint-Saëns' Organ Symphony, but it is his Symphony No. 3! What came before it, and are there any after it? It is now time to find out. I think this is the first time I am listening to this work, and while it is too early to judge, I am liking it. So far sounds very "Mendelssohnian".


----------



## Merl

jim prideaux said:


> I would readily admit to having_* little real knowledge of Beethoven's SQ's *_( or any other major composer's for that matter) While reading the Guardian this morning there was brief mention of Op. 132 ( A minor) where the description appeared so positive it would seem that this might be just the work to listen to after a challenging week......
> 
> Emerson String Quartet on DG.










Jimbo!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Musica callada.

Disc 1

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

https://postimages.org/nl/

Kokkonen: Symphony No. 4, Cello Concerto & Symphonic Sketches

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Thomas Larcher (1963-)

Symphony no. 2 "Kenotaph"

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Unlimited

Music by Hans Zimmer, Howard Shore and Kian Soltani

Kian Soltani (cello)

Powell, John (1882-1963)
Schnittke, Alfred (1934-98)
Shore, Howard (b.1946)
Soltani, Kian (b.1992)
Zimmer, Hans (b.1957)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161160


*John Field*

Sonatas and Nocturnes

John O'Conor, piano

1992


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Leif Segerstam; Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Hildegard von Bingen*

Canticles of Ecstasy

The Ave Maria , O Auctrix Vite is for me the highlight of this recording. As always superbly performed by Barbara Thornton and her Sequentia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Orff - part three of three for the rest of the afternoon.

In a bath house in Augsburg c. 1428 Albrecht, the son of the Duke of Bavaria, makes acquaintance with the bath maidservant Agnes Bernauer. It is love at first sight and they get married without delay. Albrecht's father Duke Ernst opposes this marriage for reasons of social status and even the common people do not all approve of this union: comments among the regulars in a Munich tavern range from agreement via mistrust to furious opposition. The duke is further annoyed when Albrecht invites Agnes to take residence in the Duke's castle.

The couple's marriage also has other consequences - according to rumours among the people on the street Albrecht's dispute with his father could have political implications. Agnes also does not see the future as being all too positive and when Albrecht has to leave the palace for a few days, she entreats him not to be away for too long.

Agnes's dark forebodings are confirmed - the duke resolves to condemn Agnes to death on false charges of sorcery. In Munich the chancellor is contemplating the death sentence pronounced by Duke Ernst for Agnes with mixed feelings. Elsewhere in Munich a fanatical monk is attempting to turn the populace against Agnes, but is silenced by supporters of Albrecht.
This is however all in vain. Albrecht has hardly left the castle when disaster strikes - Duke Ernst's bailiffs break into Agnes's bedchamber at midnight and pull her out of bed to bring her to the judge. She is wrongly accused of bewitching Albrecht and is sentenced to be drowned.

Albrecht hears about the murder of his wife and is so furious that he resolves to raze Munich to the ground and hurries to the gates of the city with his army. At the last minute messengers bring him the news that his father has died and that he is now Duke of Bavaria. Profoundly shocked, the young man accepts his destiny and even his deceased wife seems to support him as an apparition of Agnes appears to him in the sky.

_Die Bernauerin_ [_The Maid Bernauer_] - a Bavarian play in two parts for soloists, actors, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff, partly after the tragedy _Agnes Bernauer_ by Friedrich Hebbel] (1947 - rev. by 1956):










-------------------------

The Sibyls praise God as the creator of the cosmos and the world, but simultaneously proclaim the final apocalypse in which God will pass judgment on the living and the dead and annihilate the cosmos in a huge fiery torrent to punish human folly and greed. The righteous will survive this judgment unscathed and attain a state of eternal bliss whereas the godless will be lost forever and perish.

The Anchorites emphatically contradict the Sibyls' prophecies of the end of the world - God the Pantokrator, the ruler of the earth and the universe, will never allow any of his creatures to be abandoned to destruction and eternal damnation. Even evil in the form of the Devil has its place in God's creation. Only He can know when what He has created will come to an end. The Anchorites plead for 'clairvoyance in a dream'.

The last humans on earth lament the collapse of the cosmos. The leader of the chorus prays to God and joins in the _Kyrie_ calls by the chorus which culminate in a ban for all demons. Lucifer appears in a black suit of armour and is transformed back into his original form and role - he is now once more the 'bearer of light'. The work concludes with the voices of the world and of heaven.

_De temporum fine comoedia_ [_A Drama of the End of Time_] - opera/oratorio/mystery play for speakers, solo voices, mixed choir, female choir, children's choir, tape and orchestra [Text: Carl Orff] (orig. 1969-71 - rev. 1979 and 1981):


----------



## SearsPoncho

My listening this week:

Fartein Valen - String Quartet #2 - Hansakvartetten

Sibelius - String Quartet - Emerson String Quartet

Shostakovich - Piano Concertos - Shostakovich/Cluytens/Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française 

Bruckner - Symphony #7 - Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic

Mozart - Piano Trio K. 502 - Wiener Schubert Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes

Fazil Say (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Pugnani - Overture #2 from "Overtures in Eight Parts" (Mangiacavallo/Opus 111)
Clementi - Piano Sonata in A, Op. 25, No. 4 (Croeson/Eloquence)
Salieri - Armonia per un tempio della notte (Gruppo di Roma/Frequenz)
Paisiello - Sinfonia in tre tempi (Mazzola/Dynamic)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Schübler & Leipzig Chorales

The Amsterdam Baroque Choir
Christian Müller Organ Leeuwarden (the Netherlands)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new arrival:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

starthrower said:


> Enjoy the ride! I enjoy all the symphonies you mentioned to varying degrees with the exception of Weinberg who I have not listened to yet.


Thank you! Of the 6, I'm very familiar with Nørgård and Schnittke's works outside of their symphonies, Weinberg not so much, and I've never listened to Hartmann in my life, so we'll see. Langgaard was kind of a disappointment because nothing was in the vein of his Music of the Spheres, which is a tremendous work.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161162


*Alexander Glazunov*

Raymonda - Suite from the ballet, op. 57a
The Seasons, op. 67

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier

2004 and 2005, reissued 2018


----------



## eljr

Calefax & Cora Burggraaf - The Roaring Twenties

Cora Burggraaf (mezzo-soprano)

Calefax (reed quintet)

Release Date: 27th Oct 2014
Catalogue No: CC72657
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Thank you! Of the 6, I'm very familiar with Nørgård and Schnittke's works outside of their symphonies, Weinberg not so much, and I've never listened to Hartmann in my life, so we'll see. Langgaard was kind of a disappointment because nothing was in the vein of his Music of the Spheres, which is a tremendous work.


Schnittke, K. A. Hartmann, Weinberg and Langgaard are outstanding. I'm less keen on Nørgård, but I do think rather highly of his 3rd symphony, which is a phenomenal achievement.


----------



## starthrower

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Thank you! Of the 6, I'm very familiar with Nørgård and Schnittke's works outside of their symphonies, Weinberg not so much, and I've never listened to Hartmann in my life, so we'll see. Langgaard was kind of a disappointment because nothing was in the vein of his Music of the Spheres, which is a tremendous work.


Norgard can be a challenge to penetrate but he has an interesting sound world. The Chandos CD containing No.6/Terrains Vagues is the one that resonates the most for me. Schnittke I find pretty dark overall but the symphonies are diverse and fascinating as well. He's never boring. I seem to have a different reaction whenever I listen to Hartmann. Sometimes I find him fascinating, and other times I just want to turn it off. Try exploring the different conductors on EMI, Challenge Classics, and Wergo. His cycle is diverse in style and form as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 12*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann; Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 97 "Rhenish" • Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Itullian

7 & 8


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-3


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Aaron Copland - Quartet For Piano And Strings / Sextet For Clarinet, Piano And String Quartet / Vitebsk - Trio For Violin, Cello And Piano (Study On A Jewish Theme). Columbia Masterworks 1970

View attachment 161167


----------



## 96 Keys

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Work length1:07:52
Dimitry Ivashchenko (soloist), Christian Elsner (soloist), Annette Dasch (soloist), Eva Vogel (soloist)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin
Sir Simon Rattle

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 1*

Shlomo Minz, Violin.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 2 in D major, Op. 36 and No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
1980s digital cycle


----------



## Bkeske

Isaac Stern and Alexander Zakin : Franck - Sonata In A Major & Debussy - Sonata In G-Minor. Columbia Masterworks 1960

View attachment 161168


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.8

A recording with the extra charm of the recognizable acoustics of the Sofiensaal in Vienna.
This cheerful symphony in the hands of Schmidt Isserstedt with a light touch with enough driving movement and refined articulation. No exaggerated accents or time-bound quirks but a performance that allows the flow of melodies to sing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 3
*

This is well done with good recorded sound. Of course, being live, the choir doesn't have the up-front presence of Jochum's recording, so it's the difference between coffee and tea.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

Arabeske
Papillons
Sinfonische Etüden


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Musica Callada*


----------



## Mark Dee

An absolute steal at 25p. I've had this one on in the car on the way to/from work, and am giving it another listen right now. It's a current favourite.


----------



## Bkeske

Benjamin Britten conducts Purcell - Chacony In G Minor For Strings / Elgar - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 (Quartet And Orchestra) / Britten - Simple Symphony For String Orchestra / Delius - Two Aquarelles / Bridge - "Sir Roger De Coverly" For String Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra. London 1969

View attachment 161172


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

More of Bohm's Brahms to start this set.

*Brahms*

Symphony No. 3
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## 96 Keys

It's easy to hear why he has won so many awards.


----------



## Merl

More Schubert, from the ever-reliable Kodalys, to almost round-out my latest Schubert blog (only 3 or 4 left to listen to)


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: Requiem
Caroline Stein, soprano
Margriet von Reisen, mezzo-soprano
London Voices
Berliner Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott

This is such a deeply awe-inspiring, sublime piece of music! I'm listening to it twice through today.


----------



## Bkeske

Hans-Dieter Bauer & Siegfried Schubert-Weber, piano : Grieg- Symphonische Tänze Über Norwegische Motive Op. 64 / Walzer-Capricen Op. 37 / Symphonische Stücke Op. 14. RBM Records 1983 German release

View attachment 161176


----------



## Tempesta

The American Album (Barber, Copland, Thomson)


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti*: _Clocks and Clouds_*; _With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles_**
*Cappella Amsterdam, Asko Ensemble/Schönberg Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw
**Katalin Károlyi, mezzor soprano; Amadinda Percussion Group


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various works part one for tonight. The two operas I have of his I'll leave for another time.

Suite for string orchestra (1877):
_(6) Lašské tance_ (_(6) Lachian Dances_) for orchestra (orig. by c. 1891 - rev. 1925):










_Orání_ (_Ploughing_) for male choir [Text: Czech folk sources] (1873):
_Láska opravdivá_ (_True Love_) for male choir [Text: Czech folk sources]] (1876):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ (_Four male-voice choruses_) [Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/Czech folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ (_Three Male Choruses_) [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/Czech folk sources](1888):
_Což ta naše bříza_ (_Our Birch Tree_) for male choir [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):










_Theme and Variations_ in B-flat for piano (1880):
_Na památku_ (_In Remembrance_) for piano (c. 1887):
_Ej danaj!_ - folk song arrangement for piano (1892):
_Hudba ke kroužení kužely_ (_Music for Gymnastic Exercises_) for piano (1893):
_Své Olze_ (_To My Olga_) for piano (1896):










_(5) Moravské tance_ (_(5) Moravian Dances_) for orchestra (1888):
Suite (_Serenade_) for orchestra op.3 (1890-91):










_Hospodine!_ (_O Lord!_) - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, brass, harp and organ [Text: Czech liturgy] (1896):


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Schnittke, K. A. Hartmann, Weinberg and Langgaard are outstanding. I'm less keen on Nørgård, but I do think rather highly of his 3rd symphony, which is a phenomenal achievement.


I also think highly of his 3rd symphony, besides that one I also like 6 and 2, I don't know the rest, but Nørgård for me is one of the best composers alive and one of the greatest of the 20th century (I don't know his symphonies well because that's not my favourite type of work).


----------



## eljr

Smyth: The Prison
Sarah Brailey, Dashon Burton, Experiential Orchestra & James Blachly

Cover Smyth: The Prison
Album info
Album-Release:
2020

HRA-Release:
06.08.2020

Label: Chandos

Genre: Classical

Subgenre: Vocal

Artist: Sarah Brailey, Dashon Burton, Experiential Orchestra & James Blachly

Composer: Ethel Smyth (1858-1944)


----------



## eljr

New York Rhapsody

Deluxe Digital version with bonus track

Lang Lang (piano)

Release Date: 16th Sep 2016
Catalogue No: G010003538822T
Label: Sony
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet : Martinů - String Quartet's No. 2 & 3. Supraphon 1983 Czechoslovakian release

View attachment 161180


----------



## eljr

Glass: Akhnaten

Zachary James (Amenhotep III), Richard Bernstein (Aye), Aaron Blake (High Priest), Will Liverman (General Horemhab), Anthony Roth Constanzo (Akhnaten), Disella Larusdottir (Queen Tye), J'Nai Bridges (Nefertiti), Metropolitan Opera, Karen Kamensek

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0154
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad : Taneyev Quartet No. 2 for two violins, viola, and cello. Мелодия USSR

View attachment 161181


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

On Symphony No. 4. Probably one of the best ones so far, especially the 3rd movement.


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Britten - Temporal Variations / Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet) / Alla Marcia / Three Divertimenti / Two Insect Pieces / Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings). Unicorn-Kanchana 1983

View attachment 161182


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Kirill Petrenko_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London : Vaughan Williams - String Quartets Nos 1 & 2. EMI/His Masters Voice 1973

View attachment 161184


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 12 in D minor, Op. 112 "The Year 1917"
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

If Kondrashin can't convince me of the merits of Shostakovich's Twelfth, no one can.

Trying again.

I've had this complete cycle as a download for a little while, but haven't bothered with the Twelfth until now. Bizarrely, for the first time, in several moments I'm thinking, "is this rather good?"  But then it it gets to the vapidly pompous "rah rah Lenin is so great" crap and I'm back to wondering whether this is worth the effort to find reasons to like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

With some precious free time this afternoon, I set up my preferred "polar opposite" mini-concert, inspired at once by other posts about Ligeti that I've seen around here lately and my personal research on Josquin for a college project. Both absolutely incredible works, and the Ligeti almost made my jaw drop open; I think it is one of the great post-1950 chamber works and has revived my interest in his music after I had previously been lukewarm on it.

*Ligeti - Horn Trio*
Yuki Numata Resnick, Adam Unsworth, Eric Huebner

*Josquin - Missa L'homme armé super voces musicalis*
Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest repress. Date unknown, but believe early to mid 60's.

View attachment 161186


----------



## 13hm13

Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann
Valkyrien


----------



## Rogerx

Weinberg: Violin Concertino, Symphony No. 10 & Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes

Ewelina Nowicka (violin)

Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio, Anna Duczmal-Mróz


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé Suite No. 2 / Pavane For A Dead Princess / Rapsodie Espagnole / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue.

View attachment 161190


----------



## fbjim

Steve Reich - Electric Counterpoint (perf. Jonny Greenwood)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (14 November 1778 - 17 October 1837*



Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Concerto for Piano & Violin

with Hagai Shaham (violin)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley (piano & direction)


----------



## jim prideaux

Emerson Quartet (DG)

Razumovsky Quartets nos.1(F Major) and 2(E Minor)


----------



## Rogerx

*Aaron Copland November 14, 1900 - December 2, 1990*


Copland: El Salón Mexicó, Dance Symphony, Rodeo & Fanfare for the Common Man

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Mitridate, re di Ponto

Michael Spyres (Mitridate), Julie Fuchs (Aspasia), Sabine Devieilhe (Ismène), Elsa Dreisig (Sifare), Paul-Antoine Bénos-Djian (Farnace), Adriana Bignagni Lesca (Arbate), Cyrille Dubois (Marzio), Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski


----------



## Mark Dee

Another one of my '4 for £1' bargains that I picked up a couple of weeks ago. This one is getting a lot of plays too...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Nedda was one of the four roles Callas recorded but never sang on stage. I can't imagine the role having much interest for her, but, as is her wont, she creates a fully rounded character, far away from the tarty little minx she was often portrayed in those days.

All round, this is one of the best cast versions on disc, with Gobbi superb as Tonio and Panerai nicely contrasted as a seductive Silvio. Di Stefano is arguably a tad light voiced for Canio, but, as ever, creates a believable character, his diction impeccable. Monti is luxury casting as Beppe and Serafin paces the score brilliantly. The sound is clear mono. One of the best versions in the catalogue, which I review more thoroughly here.


----------



## Malx

Managed to find time to play this very fine Debussy recital this morning - listening time has been limited over the last few days.

*Debussy, Estampes, Etudes Book II, Images Book I & L'isle Joyeuse - Nelson Goerner.*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fabulous sound on this disc, though the title is slightly misleading. Though the disc is titled _Sacred Music from Notre-Dame_, the recording was made in Chancelade Abbey in the Dordogne.

Superb performances from Tonus Peregrinus.


----------



## Rogerx

96 Keys said:


> It's easy to hear why he has won so many awards.


The name sounding a bit familiar, I have him playing on a dis by Avi Avital .


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations/Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various works part two for early-mid afternoon.

42 songs for voice and piano from the collection _Moravská lidová poesie v písních_ [_Moravian Folk Poetry in Song_] (1892-1901):










_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path_) - two rejected pieces for piano (1901):
_(10) Moravské tance_ (_(10) Moravian Dances_) for piano (1888-1904):
Piano Sonata (_I.X.1905 - Z ulice_ (_Oct. 1st 1905 - From the Street)_) (1905):








***

(*** same recording but slightly different sleeve art)

_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ (_Four Moravian Male-Voice Choruses_) [Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/Czech folk sources] (1904):










_Otče náš_ (_Our Father_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir, harp and organ [Text: Biblical sources] (1901 - rev. 1906):
_Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ (_Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and piano [Text: Maria Veveritsa] (1903-04):








***

(*** Artists for the above: The Prague Choir, the Prague Radio Choir, Ivo Žídek (ten.), Miroslav Švejda (ten.), Jaroslav Tvrzský (org.), Jam Panenka (pf.))


----------



## Helgi

This morning: The Well-Tempered Clavier, books 1 & 2, with Céline Frisch on harpsichord.

I just noticed that it doesn't say JS Bach anywhere on the cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bourdon

*Michael Praetorius*

Magnificat Per Omnes Versus Super Ut Re Mi Fa Sol La 
Aus Tiefer Not Schrei Ich Zu Dir 
Der Tag Vertreibt Die Finster Nacht 
Venite Exultemus Domino 
Maria Magdalena 
Peccavi Fateor 
Der CXVI. Psalm Davids

While I'm waiting for the new three-piece CD set "The Magic of Polyphony" I listen to this fine rendition by the Huelgas Ensemble.


----------



## SanAntone

Tsaraslondon said:


> Fabulous sound on this disc, though the title is slightly misleading. Though the disc is titled _Sacred Music from Notre-Dame_, the recording was made in Chancelade Abbey in the Dordogne.
> 
> Superb performances from Tonus Peregrinus.


Notre-Dame refers to the school of the composers, but I agree that is a fabulous recording of these works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SanAntone said:


> Notre-Dame refers to the school of the composers, but I agree that is a fabulous recording of these works.


Yes I know that, but one could be forgiven for assuming the recordings were also made in Notrre-Dame.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161195


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Motets
BWV 118, 159, 159, 225, 227, 228, 229, 230

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, director

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Moments Musicaux

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Les Illuminations; Quatre Chansons françaises & Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne

Mari Eriksmoen (soprano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti*

Requiem

Caroline Stein, soprano
Margriet von Reisen, mezzo-soprano
London Voices
Berliner Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott

Saw an enthusiastic review about this requiem yesterday, reason enough to listen to it again.


----------



## Vasks

*Herbert - Overture to "Naughty Marietta" (Byess/Albany)
Chadwick - String Quartet #4 (Kohon/Vox Box)
MacDowell - Lamia (Klein/EMI)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
Russian State SO
Polyansky*










This is the most haunting and atmospheric performance I've ever heard of _Isle of the Dead_. Remarkable.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Wanderer Fantasy
Klavierstücke D.946


----------



## starthrower

Nos.4-6

All six symphonies are resonating greatly this weekend! A wonderful and vigorous collection of works of a rather serious nature containing fits of rage, mournful adagios, and sprightly toccatas.

No.4 scored for string orchestra is an ambitious work in 3 movements at over 33 minutes. It was reworked from an earlier version containing a soprano soloist in the final movement to a purely instrumental work.

No.5 is a masterfully orchestrated neo classical work for winds, brass, and low strings that may appeal to fans of Stravinsky, Hindemith, and maybe even Bartok. There's a repeated reference to the bassoon melody in Stravinsky's Rite.

No.6 in 2 movements is the boldest and most visceral of the works represented here. An exciting and exhilarating work of ambitious and challenging orchestration. Might appeal to fans of Bartok's Mandarin or Wooden Prince?

I still have nos.7-8 to revisit on the second EMI volume which also includes several works for piano including his sonata 1945, and Jazz-Toccata and Fugue.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Nos.4-6
> 
> All six symphonies are resonating greatly this weekend! A wonderful and vigorous collection of works of a rather serious nature containing fits of rage, mournful adagios, and sprightly toccatas.
> 
> No.4 scored for string orchestra is an ambitious work in 3 movements at over 33 minutes. It was reworked from an earlier version containing a soprano soloist in the final movement to a purely instrumental work.
> 
> No.5 is a masterfully orchestrated neo classical work for winds, brass, and low strings that may appeal to fans of Stravinsky, Hindemith, and maybe even Bartok. There's a repeated reference to the bassoon melody in Stravinsky's Rite.
> 
> No.6 in 2 movements is the boldest and most visceral of the works represented here. An exciting and exhilarating work of ambitious and challenging orchestration. Might appeal to fans of Bartok's Mandarin or Wooden Prince?
> 
> I still have nos.7-8 to revisit on the second EMI volume which also includes several works for piano including his sonata 1945, and Jazz-Toccata and Fugue.


I love Hartmann's symphonies, but I prefer the Wergo set to both the Metzmacher and the Challenge Classics cycle.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> I love Hartmann's symphonies, but I prefer the Wergo set to both the Metzmacher and the Challenge Classics cycle.


I have been planning on giving that set a listen. Will have to stream it since the CDs are out of print and expensive. I'm interested to hear Kubelik's take on some of these works.


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz - this weekend's 'Saturday Symphony' selection.

*Larcher, Symphony No 2 'Kenotaph' - Finnish RSO, Hannu Lintu.*


----------



## eljr

Ibn Battuta: The Traveler of Islam (1304-1377)

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 19th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: AVSA9930
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 26 minutes
Nominee - Early Music
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Nominee - Early Music


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twenty-third Sunday after Trinity
_Wohl dem, der sich auf seinem Gott_, BWV 139
_Nur jedem das Seine!_, BWV 163
_Falsche Welt, dir trau ich nicht!_, BWV 52
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_, BWV 140
Gillian Keith, Susan Hamilton, Hilary Summers, William Kendall, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## cougarjuno

Wonderful music by Poulenc in a very impressionistic style.


----------



## Itullian

A nice buy for 50usd
23 cds


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 5 Op 44 No 3 - Cherubini Quartet.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Vínek_ (_The Garland_) for male choir [Text: Czech folk sources] (1904-06):
_Kantor Halfar_ (_Teacher Halfar_) for male choir [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Petr Bezruč] for male choir (1906-07):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ (_Seventy Thousand_) for male choir [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1913):
_Perina_ (_The Quilt_) for male choir [Text: Czech folk sources] (1914):










_Pohádka_ (_Fairy Tale_) - three pieces for cello and piano (1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923):










_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path_) books one and two for piano (1901-08 and 1911):
_V mlhách_ (_In the Mist_) for piano (1912):










_Na Soláni Čarták_ (_Čarták on Soláň_) - cantata for tenor, male choir and orchestra [Text: M Kunert] (1911 - rev. 1912):
_Věčné evangelium_ (_The Eternal Gospel_) - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Czech liturgy] (1914):








***

(*** Artists for the above: Prague SO/Jiří Pinkas, the Prague Choir, Jadwiga Wysoczanská (sop.), Beno Blachut (ten.))


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto
*

Menuhin with Furtwangler in Lucerne 1949, apparently remastered by Testament.


----------



## eljr

Perspectives
Anaelle Tourret
Released on 12/11/2021 by Es-Dur
Main artist: Anaelle Tourret
Genre: Klassiek

Total length: 00:49:53

Hi-Res
24-Bit
48.0 kHz - Stereo


----------



## Chilham

eljr said:


>


I like this a lot, but could do without the narrative.


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith*: _Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber_
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Excellent!


----------



## Chilham

A light listening weekend.

Yesterday:










Hartmann: Concerto Funèbre

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Camerata Bern










Tchaikovsky: Hamlet Fantasy Overture

Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra

This evening:










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14

Takács Quartet










Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4

Andreas Staier, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Daniel Sepec


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> I like this a lot, but could do without the narrative.


I certainly understand your perspective but I rather took to it as is.

I wish there were a film done in support of the narrative and music.


----------



## eljr

Pictures From a Sinking City
from Ratkje: Works for String Orchestra (FBRCD - 20) by Trondheim Soloists


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> I like this a lot, but could do without the narrative.


I'm not sure if the music on the disc below is what you are looking for but I have a lot of time for the soundworld of Istanbul created (no narration).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened to this on earphones while making dinner earlier. Now I found a live video! Pretty cool <3


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Weinberg's first.


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi in Venice
INTERPRETI VENEZIANI CHAMBER ORCHESTRA

Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2019
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 2, 2019


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I'm not sure if the music on the disc below is what you are looking for but I have a lot of time for the soundworld of Istanbul created (no narration).


cok guzel, cok, cok


----------



## eljr

Haydn: Stabat Mater, Hob. XXbis

Colin Balzer (tenor), Marie Henriette Reinhold (alto), Sarah Wegener (soprano), Sebastian Noack (bass)

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius

Release Date: 2nd Mar 2018
Catalogue No: CAR83281
Label: Carus
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Timo Nuoranne leading the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir in sacred choral works by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161210


Spirituals in Concert

Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman
James Levine, conductor

1991, reissued 2011

The following is an excerpt from the booklet:

On 18 March, 1990, two of the world's greatest opera stars, Kathleen Battle and Jessye Norman, took the African-American spiritual into Carnegie Hall in New York for a full evening's programme. James Levine conducted a 70-voice chorus, originally formed for the Metropolitan Opera production of Porgy and Bess, and a 42-piece orchestra, its members drawn from the Met and the New York Philharmonic, plus orchestra soloists Nancy Allen (harp) and Hubert Laws (flute).

While there was little doubt about the concert's commercial viability -- it was sold out and recorded for broadcast and commercial release -- a few eyebrows were raised as to the artistic propriety of bringing so personal a cultural utterance, the spiritual, into the realm of the concert hall. But it was so cleverly done -- arrangements tasteful, the singers' impeccable technique allowing them to bring all the flair to the improvisatory nature of the songs without losing an ounce of the key ingredients of genuineness and directness -- that the critics were won over.


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in sacred choral works by Einojuhani Rautavaara:


----------



## Itullian

The Art of Fugue, Charles Rosen


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Webern*: _Im Sommerwind_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

It's baffling to me how this gorgeous tone poem from 1901 had to wait 60 years-and 16 years after Webern's tragic and untimely death-for a premiere. He didn't exactly suppress the piece, but clearly felt it was too immature and derivative (of Wagner and Strauss). But it's really charming despite that, and surely worthy of regular performance.

BTW: the _Ein Heldenleben_ on this disc is superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Knoxville: Summer Of 1915

Eleanor Steber,

Barber : Dover Beach

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau,

Barber: Hermit Songs

Leontyne Price

Barber: Andromache's Farewell

Martina Arroyo

Various acompnaist


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

*Daniel Barenboim 15 November 1942) Citizenship: Argentine, Israeli, Palestinian*



Haydn: Symphony No. 46 in B major/ Haydn: Symphony No. 47 in G Major

E.C.O Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites 1-3

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Requiem, Op. 48

Lucia Popp (soprano), Simon Estes (bass)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Merl

Schubert SQ3 courtesy of the Leipzigers. Let's hope they make a better job of this than they did SQ4, where they spoiled the whole performance by playing the minuet at a dreary, leaden pace. See, even the best quartets f*** up sometimes! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

*Jorge Bolet (Havanna, 15 november 1914 - Mountain View, Californië, 16 oktober 1990)*



Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Jorge Bolet (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A really superb collection of Liszt's orchestral output. The performance of _Les Préludes_ in particular is something of a classic. Excellent sound too.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
_Czech Philharmonic - Kletzki
_


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27, etc.

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27
Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

A couple of tunes of the day:










Schubert: Fantasy in C "Wanderer"

Paul Lewis










Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks

Vasily Petrenko, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

Then on to my focus for the week, Shostakovich:










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester










Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8

Pavel Haas Quartet










Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2

Teodor Currentzis, Alexander Melnikov, Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Duphly*


----------



## Rogerx

>









Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Christian Beuse (bassoon)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Georg Kallweit


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various works part four for either side of an hour's walk.

_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra after Nikolai Gogol (1915-18):










_Česká legie_ (_The Czech Legion_) [Text: Antonín Horák] for male choir (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ (_The Wandering Madman_) for male choir, with soprano solo [Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):










_Zápisník zmizelého_ (_The Diary of One Who Disappeared_) - song cycle for tenor, alto, three female voices and piano [Texts: Ozef Kalda] (1917-20):










_Moravské lidové písně_ (_Moravian Folk Songs_) for piano (1922):










Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921):
_Kreutzer Sonata_ - String Quartet no.1 (1923):


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Prelude, Choral & Fugue, Prelude, Aria & Finale

Jorge Bolet (piano)

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Concerto No.3
Concertone in C

Berliner Philharmoniker directed by Oistrakh


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161217


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Symphony No. 1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphonic Dances, op. 45

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy

1982-1983, compilation 1998


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto*
_Ferras - Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Bourdon

*Smetana*

Ma Vlast
Overture In Nature's Realm,Op.91

Concertgebouw Orchestra Antal Dorati


----------



## Rogerx

The Moon & The Forest

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

Einaudi: Full Moon
Schumann: Träumerei (from Kinderszenen, Op. 15)
Shore, H: The Forest
Talbot, J: Ink Dark Moon


----------



## eljr

New York Rhapsody

Deluxe Digital version with bonus track

Lang Lang (piano)

Release Date: 16th Sep 2016
Catalogue No: G010003538822T
Label: Sony
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## Rogerx

Claude Debussy- Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Debussy: Élégie, L138
Debussy: Estampes (3)
Debussy: La plus que lente
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

On the Weinberg train. Don't want to get off. 
Only no. 2 from this








No. 3








No. 4, the one that less interested me so far








No. 5








No. 6, probably my favourite one so far.








No. 7, just love the harpsichord and everything else is rather great too, a good sequence 5-6-7. Cannot post 6 images, so I'll say it's conducted by Barshai and the orchestra is the Moscow Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 2 & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paginini - Anna Vinnitskaya, NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański.*

This is my type of Rachmaninov recording - it is not overly schmaltzy with an at times chamber like interplay between piano and orchestra. If you like your Rach' full blown, overtly romantised and heart rending this one is probably not for you.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_LSO - Colin Davis_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I am not in the least bit religious, but I do find MacMillan's _Seven Last Words from the Cross_ both extremely beautiful and very moving.

This is the only MacMillan disc I have. I should really investigate more of his music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

haziz said:


> *Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
> _LSO - Colin Davis_


I have this set and I'd say the 6th is the best performance in it.


----------



## eljr

Alfeyev: De profundis

Work length23:57

Norbert Gembaczka (organ)
Moscow Synodal Choir, Russian National Orchestra
Hilarion Alfeyev
Recorded: April 2014
Recording Venue: DZZ Studio 5, Moscow, Russia


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Wagner
Tristan und Isolde - Act II*






*Jon Vickers
Jessye Norman

Seiji Ozawa
Boston Symphony Orchestra

 Tanglewood, 1981

*


----------



## eljr

A brief playlist entitled "Funeral."









Runtime: 29:15


----------



## eljr

Berg Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6 (1929 revision)
2017 San Francisco Symphony

Runtime: 21:55


----------



## Merl

Well over halfway thru my Schubert SQ3 review and thankfully the Leipzigers were back on form earlier. This time the Zemlinskys were a little bit too light this time (although recommendable). Not many to go now so trying the Vienna Konzerthaus to see if they can improve on some of their earlier pedestrian attempts.


----------



## starthrower

No.5


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 6 Op 80 - Cherubini Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1*
_LSO - Abbado_

I love Mendelssohn's Scottish and Italian symphonies and listen to them often, but almost never listen to his other three symphonies. I need to remind myself of what they sound like!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various works part five of five for the rest of today. The culmination of what was a wonderful final creative surge in which the magic poured out of LJ's pen for well over a decade.

_Mládí_ (_Youth_) - sextet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, horn and bassoon (1924):
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1925):
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones and tenor tuba (1926):
_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1926):










_Glagolská mše_ (_Glagolitic Mass_) for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, double mixed choir, orchestra and organ [Text: Slavonic liturgy] (1926):










_Six Miniatures_ for piano (1911-27):
_Vzpomínka_ (_A Recollection_) for piano (1928):
_(4) Intimate Sketches_ for piano (1927-28 inc.):










_Listy důvěrné_ (_Intimate Letters_) - String Quartet no.2 (1928):










Two orchestral pieces for the play _Schluck und Jau_ by Gerhart Hauptmann (1928):
_Dunaj_ (_The Danube_) - symphonic fragment for orchestra, with one passage for wordless soprano (1923-28):


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Symphony No. 4

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm

Finishing this cycle, which is a great contrast to the Bernstein cycle with the same orchestra that I also have. These are very straight-laced interpretations in comparison that Bohm and the orchestra bring out the beauty and tension of marvelously. Excited to continue with this box. Bohm's Brahms I'm thinking I'll go to some of the concerti next.


----------



## haziz

*Spohr: Violin Concerto No. 8*
_Hahn - Swedish Radio SO - Oue_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_LSO - Krips_

I prefer my Beethoven a bit more driven, particularly the fifth, and find this particular recording a bit "soft and flabby" as some others have described it, but it is traditional big band Beethoven. Not that I mind big band Beethoven!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 4
Leipziger Streichquartett with Barbara Buntrock, viola

Beethoven's Op. 4 is actually his own 1795 transcription/recomposition of his Octet in E-flat major for wind instruments, Op. 103, from 1792. It works pretty well for strings, but I certainly prefer the original version.










*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Janet Perry, Agnes Baltsa, Vinson Cole, José van Dam
Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
1980s digital cycle


----------



## jim prideaux

Bavouzet, Noseda and the BBC P.O.

Bartok-Piano Concerto no.1.


----------



## Art Rock

Othmar Schoeck - Complete String Quartets (Minguet Quartett, MDG)

A disc I picked up a few years ago as part of a package deal at a thrift store (paid next to nothing for it), but had never got around playing. These are wonderful late romantic somewhat Straussian string quartets, really enjoying them - especially the second one (opus 37), from the 1920's. Schoeck (1886-1957) was a Swiss composer, better known for his vocal work.


----------



## 96 Keys

Beautifully played and excellent sound.


----------



## KevinJS

Bach - Mass in B minor


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.59 no.1
String Quartet in E minor, op.59 no.2









Smetana Quartet *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:










A remarkable account. I've thoroughly enjoyed all of the Mahler Jurowski recordings I've heard so far.


----------



## 96 Keys

A very good modern performance:










However, I'm not prepared to toss out this recording on LP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Kammermusik No. 2
*

Hindemith isn't someone I usually take to on first listen, but this one is compelling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

Frank Peter Zimmermann on violin. I don't know this piece well enough that I can tell a good performance from a bad one, but just speaking for my own ears, this one sounds good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 10*

I've been ignoring Beethoven's violin sonatas, but this recording is fun to listen to. As Bogart said, this might be the beginning of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Getting better all the time. Weinberg's 8th and 10th








And no. 10 (shame the 9th isn't recorded). Was surprised to hear Talking Head's Girlfriend is Better in the first movement, didn't know Byrne was a fan of Weinberg! 








For those who don't know that great song


----------



## 96 Keys

Very nice.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

This is a superb _Ein Heldenleben_!










Followed by:

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _The Prodigal Son_, Op. 46 (ballet in three scenes)
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Michail Jurowski


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Knorf

NR, I've been curious about MTT's Mahler. Any thoughts?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> NR, I've been curious about MTT's Mahler. Any thoughts?


It's outstanding. Tilson Thomas used to cause me to raise my eyebrows on many occasions, but it seems that I have a better understanding of his conducting and it's evident from this Mahler cycle of his that not only is he one of the great conductors, but has an immense understanding and love for Mahler's music. A must-buy!

Unlike perhaps some other Mahlerians around here (and elsewhere), I'm more tolerant of different kinds of interpretations. Mahler is one of those composers who can be interpreted and performed in an array of different ways that no one approach is the _right_ one. Somedays I feel like Bernstein. Other days I feel like Tennstedt. There's a conductor for every mood when it comes to this composer or so it seems.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Turning toward the concerti of this set but sticking with Brahms.

*Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1

Maurizio Pollini, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Rogerx

New York Philharmonic - Young People S Concert Disc 1



Last night watching


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel -Complete Piano Sonatas

Constance Keene

Volume Three

Now listening.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> It's outstanding. Tilson Thomas used to cause me to raise my eyebrows on many occasions, but it seems that I have a better understanding of his conducting and it's evident from this Mahler cycle of his that not only is he one of the great conductors, but has an immense understanding and love for Mahler's music. A must-buy!
> 
> Unlike perhaps some other Mahlerians around here (and elsewhere), I'm more tolerant of different kinds of interpretations. Mahler is one of those composers who can be interpreted and performed in an array of different ways that no one approach is the _right_ one. Somedays I feel like Bernstein. Other days I feel like Tennstedt. There's a conductor for every mood when it comes to this composer or so it seems.


I understand, and totally agree. I'll have to give MTT a listen in Mahler sometime. Unfortunately, the set is kinda expensive


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I understand, and totally agree. I'll have to give MTT a listen in Mahler sometime. Unfortunately, the set is kinda expensive


Yeah, this Tilson Thomas is rather expensive, but me being quite the Mahlerian, I had waited until I got it less than $100 and my patience was rewarded as I snagged this set for around $75 several years ago. If you haven't watched it already, do check out his _Keeping Score_ documentary on Mahler. It is excellent. I kind of hoped there was going to be another part to this documentary, but it doesn't look like it'll happen.


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Work length36:00

Paul Jacobs (organ)
Utah Symphony
Thierry Fischer

Release Date: 28th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: CDA68201
Label: Hyperion

Presto Editor's Choice
December 2018


----------



## Neo Romanza

Maiden-Listen Monday

*Stenhammar
String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 25
Stenhammar Quartet*


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 1 in D minor, Op. 43

Work length35:34

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

Catalogue No: CHAN9587
Label: Chandos
Length: 63 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Songs

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler - Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

Melos Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105 (B193)

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 44
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie
Pietari Inkinen


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> NR, I've been curious about MTT's Mahler.


me too

this message (me too) is too short, but I don't really have anything to add. I'll try to post my message again, later.


----------



## HenryPenfold

96 Keys said:


> A very good modern performance:


Agreed. A recent favourite.

This is morning I bought volume 2.

Will give it a listen at the weekend, hopefully.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Starting on a Mahler journey and where better to start than woth Kubelik's wonderfully fresh account of the first symphony.

Fischer-Dieskau sings the _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_, which is the apt coupling.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

National Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Rogerx

Homage

Nikolai Tokarev (piano)

Chopin: Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Chopin: Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Chopin: Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in A Minor, C.56
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata In D Minor, C.79
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata in F Major, C.71
Liszt: Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's Marriage of Figaro and Don Giovanni, S697
Rosenblatt, A: Liszt-Fantasy
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K19 in F major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K551 in B flat major
Scriabin: Étude Op. 2 No. 1 in C sharp minor
Scriabin: Étude Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 8 No. 12 in D sharp minor


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1

Marc-André Hamelin, Leopold String Trio










Khachaturian: Violin Concerto

Sascha Goetzel, Nemanja Radulovic, Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad", Symphony No. 8

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester, Sergei Aleksashkin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part one for this morning and early afternoon.

Overture in G-minor for orchestra (1862-63):










Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor - ed. Leopold Nowak (1863):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - 1877 Linz version with revisions, ed. Robert Haas (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor - ed. Leopold Nowak (1869):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote,
Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## jim prideaux

At work and having a rather enjoyable break......

found a magnificent account of the Brahms PC no.1 on YT....

Helene Grimaud, Michael Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_

Remains my favorite recording of Tchaikovsky's fourth symphony. Driven and magnificent!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg=Variationen BWV 988


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8* 'Unfinished'
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161230


*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Cello Sonata
Vocalise
Variation No. 18

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Cello Sonata

Gautier Capuçon, cello
Gabriela Montero, piano

2008


----------



## Rogerx

Mirages

Opera Arias & Songs

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Berlioz: La Mort d'Ophélie
Debussy: La romance d'Ariel
Debussy: Mes longs cheveux (from Pelléas et Mélisande)
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delage: Quatre Poèmes hindous
Delibes: Lakmé
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Sous le dôme épais (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Tu m'as as donné le plus doux rêve (from Lakmé)
Koechlin: Shéhérazade Op. 84, Vol. 2: Le voyage
Massenet: Celle qui vient est plus belle (from Thaïs)
Massenet: Thaïs
Messager: Le jour sous le soleil beni (from Madame Chrysanthème)
Messager: Madame Chrysanthème
Stravinsky: Ah, joie, emplis mon coeur (from Le Rossignol)
Stravinsky: The Nightingale
Thomas, Ambroise: A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Thomas, Ambroise: Hamlet


----------



## eljr

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava

Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: ODE 1397-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Fedoseyev_

Magnificent composition by a teenage prodigy!


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Der Bürger Als Edelmann - Orchestersuite, Op. 60/Le Bourgoise Gentilhomme - Orchestral Suite/Suite D'Orchestre
Cello - Emanuel Brabec
Piano - Friedrich Gulda
Violin - Willi Boskovsky
Orchestra - Wiener Philharmoniker
Conductor - Lorin Maazel

Fantaisie From "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"
Orchestra - Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Conductor - Antal Dorati

Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche, Op. 28 
Orchestra - The Cleveland Orchestra
Conductor - Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Mathis der Maler symphony
*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161233


*Henry Purcell*

O Solitude
Songs and Airs

Nancy Argenta - soprano
Nigel North - archlute, baroque guitar
Richard Boothby - viola da gamba
Paul Nicholson - harpsichord, chamber organ

1994


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Fedoseyev_

Another great composition by a teenage Glazunov (well, late teens).


----------



## Malx

A solid buy (£2) picked up in my favourite Edinburgh Charity Shop this morning - the disc, booklet and case are like new all for less than the cost of a coffee.

*Stravinsky, Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter, Philarmonia Orchestra, Paul Sacher.*


----------



## Flamme

Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Today, Sarah finds birdsong in flute trills and discovers a perfect representation of a hawk gliding and hovering in music by Welsh composer Hilary Tann.

She also wakes up our senses with Rimsky-Korsakov's rousing First Symphony, finds melancholy in the sound of the viol, and enjoys the uniquely mellow textures of Duke Ellington's orchestra.

Plus, a Tropic Winter…

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0011kv2


----------



## Vasks

*Lully - Overture to "Xerses" (Mallon/Naxos)
Obrecht - Missa sicut rosa spinam (Diabolus in Musica/Aeon)
Velut - Two Ballads (Gothic Voices/Helios)*


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Markevitch: the Deutsche Grammophon Legacy

MOZART
Symphony No. 34 in C major, KV 338*
Symphony No. 38 in D major, KV 504 'Prague'*
Berliner Philharmoniker

Symphony No. 35 in D major, KV 385 'Haffner'*

GLUCK 
Sinfonia in G major (Arr. Hans Gál)
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Argerich
Berlin RSO
Chailly*


----------



## eljr

Bartók Bound

Ragazze Quartet

Release Date: 12th Apr 2019
Catalogue No: CCS41419
Label: Channel
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Disc 1


----------



## eljr

Pious Anthems and Voluntaries

Choir of St John's College Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

Release Date: 14th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD624
Label: Signum
Length: 83 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2020
Editor's Choice
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
October 2020
Choral & Song Choice
Shortlisted - Contemporary
Gramophone Awards
2021
Shortlisted - Contemporary


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 13, Op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Alexey Tikhomirov, bass
Men of the Chicago Symphony Chorus
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Riccardo Muti

For me, this is Shostakovich's greatest symphonic achievement.

I'm very picky about "Babi Yar" performances, and this one is terrific. Muti has a special affinity for this work, having given the first performance of the symphony in western Europe.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2 + Concertino for two pianos* & Tarantella for two pianos* - Anna Vinnitskaya with Ivan Rudin*, Kremerata Baltica, Omer Meir Wellber.*

Great performance of the second concerto in particular.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano
Boys' Choir From The Little Church Around The Corner, Brooklyn Boys' Choir, Trinity Church Boys' Choir
New York Philharmonic
Boulez*

From this superb set -


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 3*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Fedoseyev_


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich*

Piano Quintet
Piano trio No.2

*Janáček*

Concertino


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Listened to Weiberg's 12th through 21st. Nos. 14, 16, 20 and 21 were really great, the rest not so much.

Now on to Hartmann


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Rachmaninov
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
> Argerich
> Berlin RSO
> Chailly*


A fabulous performance of the Rachmaninov.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Sonata No. 9*


----------



## Merl

Getting near the end of my Schubert quartet reviews. Interested in who does this immature work well. This one is high up at the moment.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord and arias with obbligato viola da gamba

played and sung by Paolo Pandolfo (viola da gamba), Markus Hünninger (harpsichord), Francois Joubert-Caillet (violone), Harry van der Kamp (bass) and Michael Chance (countertenor)


----------



## Knorf

*Peter Maxwell Davies*: Naxos Quartet No. 3
Maggini Quartet

This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## eljr

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Messe Solemnelle

Stefanie True (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Morgan Pearse (bass), Choir of the AAM, Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr

Release Date: 23rd Oct 2020
Catalogue No: AAM011
Label: AAM Records
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020

The Times Records of the Year
2020
Winner - Choral
Gramophone Awards
2021
Winner - Choral


----------



## 13hm13

CD 16

Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 23 No. 1
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 20 in A major, Op. 32 No. 9R 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 21 in B minor, Op. 32 No. 10 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 23 in G sharp minor, Op. 32 No. 12 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 9 in A flat major, Op. 23 No. 8 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 18 in F major, Op. 32 No. 7 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 12 in C major, Op. 32 No. 1 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 32 No. 2 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 23 No. 2 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 5 in D major, Op. 23 No. 4 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 6 G minor, Op. 23 No. 5 
Rachmaninov: Prelude No. 8 in C minor, Op. 23 No. 7 
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1

Svyatoslav Richter, piano/ The USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra - Kurt Sanderling, conductor
Live in Grand Hall of the Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory, December 4, 1954 and February 16, 1955

...on...

Great Artists at the Moscow Conservatory - 26-disc Box Set


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Figured I would listen to this one to compare it to the Pollini/Bohm recording I heard yesterday.

*Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonín Dvořák
Piano Trio in F minor, op.65
Piano Trio in E minor, op.90









Emanuel Ax
Young Uck Kim
Yo-Yo Ma*

more trios, this afternoon

*Ludwig van Beethoven  
Piano Trio in C minor,op.1 no.3
Piano Trio in E flat major, op.70 no.2









Wilhelm Kempff
Henryk Szeryng
Pierre Fournier *


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Peter Maxwell Davies*: Naxos Quartet No. 3
> Maggini Quartet
> 
> This week's selection in the string quartet listening thread.


Giving this one its third run through of the week - its growing just the third movement to crack now!


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a

Berliner Philharmoniker, Mstislav Rostropovich

Release Date: 23rd Jun 2009
Catalogue No: 4778519
Label: DG
Length: 23 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
Andreas Haefliger, piano
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Susanna Mälkki*










A stunning performance!


----------



## eljr

Pilgrim
TrondheimSolistene & Gjermund Larsen
July 23, 2021

Runtime 32: 43


----------



## eljr

Exiles

Max Richter, Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi

Release Date: 6th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: 4860445
Label: DG
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Starting to delve into the Mozart concerti here now.

*Mozart*

Clarinet Concerto K 622
Bassoon Concerto K 191

Alfred Prinz, clarinet
Dietmar Zeman, bassoon

Wiener Phiharmoniker
Karl Bohm

These are warm and beautiful performances of gorgeous works! A fantastic disc!


----------



## haziz




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Now on to Hartmann


Hartmann was good, very good. Stravinskian and Bartókian symphonies, at least that's what I got out of this first experience with them.

Time for Schnittke now, starting in Brucknerian fashion with his _Nullte_


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Yo-Yo Ma* : _Notes for the Future_










Review By Illiam Sebitz


> Yo-Yo Ma is back with another powerful musical journey for listeners to explore and relish. The new album is called Notes for the Future, and it brings an extraordinary group of musicians together from five continents. The album contains nine tracks and features Ma with Angélique Kidjo, Mashrou' Leila, Tunde Olaniran, Jeremy Dutcher, Andrea Motis, ABAO, Lila Downs, and Marlon Williams to explore our fears and hopes, reminding us that the future is ours to shape, together. The music on the album is a global journey with the goal of using culture to help us imagine and build a better world. The nine songs' lyrics are wide-ranging and contain Arabic, Zapotec, Catalan, Paiwan, Spanish, Mi'kmaq, Wolastoqey, Ewe, Maori, and English. Notes for the Future celebrate the wisdom of the generations that were and the possibility of those to come.


Genre blurring would be an understatement - but I think it is fantastic.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> Genre blurring would be an understatement - but I think it is fantastic.


I'll bet I love it. I queued it up for tomorrow.


----------



## 96 Keys

Great playing and sound.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

The Schubertfest continues. SQ2.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8 in D minor
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161246


*Tomaso Albinoni*
Adagio

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Air on a G String
Jesu, joy of man's desiring

*Arcangelo Corelli*
Christmas Concerto

*George Frideric Handel*
The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba, from Solomon
Largo, from Serse

*Johann Pachelbel*
Canon

*Henry Purcell*
Chacony

*Antonio Vivaldi*
Concerto for 4 violins, op. 3 no. 10

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1990


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Burleske_*; "Symphonic fragment" from _Josephslegende_, Op. 63; "Dance of the Seven Veils" from _Salome_, Op. 54; _Macbeth_, Op. 23
*Malcolm Frager, piano
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Rogerx

New York Philharmonic - Young People S Concert Disc 2



Last night watching .


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 36 - Moscheles

Howard Shelley (piano)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestr

Moscheles: Piano Concerto No. 4 in E major, Op. 64
Moscheles: Piano Concerto No. 5 in C major, Op. 87
Moscheles: Recollections of Ireland


----------



## Neo Romanza

A little concert program I devised:

*Brahms: Tragische Ouvertüre (Tragic Overture), Op. 81
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Mendelssohn: Ein Sommernachtstraum (Midsummer Night's Dream), Op. 21*

Encore:

*Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)

Panocha Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

John Ireland - Orchestral Works


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto

James Ehnes (violin),

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Merl

Finishing off my Schubert listening with the juvenile SQ1 today. I started with a few late, last night so I'll try the Verdi Quartet first today. A promising start but tbf it's not the most riveting SQ ever written. However, young Franz was a mere kid when he wrote it so naturally its no Rosamunde.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Handel Variations

Lars Vogt (piano), Northern Sinfonia

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Roméo & Juliette & Symphonie fantastique

Regina Resnik (contralto), André Turp (tenor), David Ward (bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Pierre Monteux, René Leibowitz


----------



## Eramire156

*Late, late night Beethoven*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C minor, op.18 no.4
String Quartet in C sharp minor, op.131
String Quartet in F major, op.18 no.1









Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Klemperer had a reputation for slow speeds but he's certainly no slouch here with the first movement clocking in at a whole four minutes shorter than Rattles CBSO account.

This was my first recording of Mahler's 2nd and it is still, by and large, my favourite. The early 1960s sound is pretty good conisdering its age.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11/ Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132/ Oboe Concerto in D

Duett-Concertino for Clarinet, Bassoon & Strings, AV147

Peter Damm (horn)/Manfred Clement (oboe)/ Manfred Weise (clarinet), Wolfgang Liebscher (bassoon)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9* 'Great'
_LSO - Krips_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part two for late morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - 1872/1877 mixed version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):










Symphony no.3 in D-minor - 1889 (a.k.a. 1888-1889) version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - 1886 (a.k.a. 1878-1880) version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1873-74 - rev. 1878, 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund
Recorded: 1974-09-10
Recording Venue: 9 & 10 Sept 1974. Guildhall, Southampton


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich / Shchedrin - Piano Concertos

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Mark O'Keefe (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton

Shchedrin: Piano Concerto No. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor for piano, trumpet &
strings, Op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater

Lucy Crowe (soprano) & Tim Mead (counter-tenor)

La Nuova Musica, David Bates

Release Date: 24th Mar 2017
Catalogue No: HMM907589
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 64 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2017
Editor's Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Shéhérazade, 3 Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, Chansons madécasses, Don Quichotte à Dulcinée & 5 Mélodies populaires grecques

Heather Harper (soprano), Jill Gomez (soprano), Jessye Norman (soprano), José van Dam (baritone)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161256


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Capriccio on the Departure of His Beloved Brother, BWV 992
Capriccio in E major, BWV 993
Four Duets, BWV 802-805
French Overture, BWV 831

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G major, BWV1049

Work length14:32

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Isabelle Faust

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV1050

Work length19:37

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, BWV1051

Work length14:49

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, Antoine Tamestit


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.1

Concergebouw Orchestra

Eduard van Beinum


----------



## eljr

Bartók Bound, Vol. 2

String Quartets Nos. 3, 5 & 6

Ragazze Quartet

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: CCS42421
Label: Channel
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Endeavour

Ludwig Van Beethoven 
Symphonies 1, 2, 4 & 6
















Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Bourdon

Endeavour said:


> Ludwig Van Beethoven
> Symphonies 1, 2, 4 & 6
> 
> View attachment 161257
> 
> View attachment 161258
> 
> 
> Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic


That's a nice description for a police inspector."in the middle of nowhere"


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms & Mozart*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Harold in Italy/Chausson, Poème/Ravel, Tzigane

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G
Irmgard Seefried, soprano
New York PO
Solti*

From this set -


----------



## Chilham

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition arr. Stowkovski

José Serebrier, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Schubert: String Quintet in C

Emerson String Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5

Semyon Bychkov, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester










Shostakovich: Adagio from Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District

Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Neo Romanza

I had to turn off Solti's recording of Mahler's 4th with the New York Philharmonic because of sonic limitations (it sounded like it was recorded in a bathroom).

Now playing this stupendous recording:










One of the best M6s I've heard. Thunderous, emotionally-driven performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík

Top-shelf Mahler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies etc. part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat - 1878 revised version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):
Symphony no.6 in A - ed. Leopold Nowak (1879-81):










Symphony no.7 in E - 1885 revised version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1881-83 - rev. 1885):


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Time for Elgar 

Minuet (From "Brummel" 
Dream Children, Two Pieces For Small Orchestra, Op. 43
Salut D'Amour, Op. 12

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrance Collingwood

Minuet, Op. 21 
May Song
Rosemary ("That's For Remembrance")
Romance, For Bassoon And Orchestra, Op. 62
Bassoon - Michael Chapman (4)
Sevillana, Op. 7
Sérénade Lyrique
Three Characteristic Pieces, Op. 10 
Carissima
Mina

The Northern Sinfonia Orchestra
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## Guest

Finished listening to Weinberg's Piano Quintet in a transcript for piano and string orchestra by Gidon Kremer










Brilliant, engaging piece in a spirited performance. I will have to listen to the original version for chamber ensemble as well.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Sofia Gubaidulina*: _Rubaiyat_, cantata for baritone and chamber ensemble (1969)
Sergey Yakovenko, USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rattle's CBSO Mahler 2 earned him a Gramophone award when it was released in 1987 and it was well-deserved. If memory serves me right, the set won both the Orchestral and Sound Awards and the sound really is terrific.

Dame Janet Baker is superb in _Urlicht_ and Arleen Auger is hardly less so when she joins her in the final movement. A considerable achievement that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Eramire156

*Henry Purcell
Dido and Aeneas 









Lorraine Hunt
Lisa Saffer
Donna Deam 
Ellen Rabiner 
Christine Brandes
Michael Dean

Nicholes McGegan
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra *


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Lahti SO - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Endeavour

Ludwig Van Beethoven
Symphonies 3, 5, 7 & 8
















Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Just finishing up listening to this. I pretty much spent the day with Pergolesi. In a few minutes, time for something different.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Langgaard
Symphony No. 6 "Det Himmelrivende"
Danish NRSO
Järvi*


----------



## Art Rock

Enjott Schneider: Sheng concerto "Changes", Symphony 3 "Chinese Seasons" on Wergo
Tonkünstler Orchester Österreich, Xinxao Li (director), Vesselina Kassarova (alto), Wu Wei (sheng)

My first time listening to this German composer (born 1950). Got it mainly for the concerto, one of the few for this Chinese mouth-blown free reed instrument consisting of vertical pipes - the most famous one is by Unsuk Chin. This is a satisfactory addition to my collection of unusual concertos, but I found the symphony (also featuring the sheng, and a substantial part for alto) even more intriguing. This is a disc that will be on heavy rotation the coming weeks I expect.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tsaraslondon said:


> Rattle's CBSO Mahler 2 earned him a Gramophone award when it was released in 1987 and it was well-deserved. If memory serves me right, the set won both the Orchestral and Sound Awards and the sound really is terrific.
> 
> Dame Janet Baker is superb in _Urlicht_ and Arleen Auger is hardly less so when she joins her in the final movement. A considerable achievement that has stood the test of time.


Not a huge fan of Rattle's Mahler, but this 2nd is rather good I must say.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> Not a huge fan of Rattle's Mahler, but this 2nd is rather good I must say.


It's the only Rattle Mahler I have. I think he could be pretty good in his CBSO days.


----------



## Whathappenedtothe

Simon Simon Pieces de Clavecin Op. 1


----------



## eljr

Carol of the Bells

Alexandra Kidgell, Edward McMullan, Mark Dobell, Robert Macdonald, Ben Davies, Rob Macdonald, Katy Hill, Tim Jones, Charlotte Mobbs, George Pooley

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: COR16188
Label: Coro
Length: 79 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No. 1
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Such a powerful piece, what a compelling imagination...


----------



## haziz

*Schubert : Symphony No. 8* (AKA Sym. No. 7) 'Unfinished'
_Berlin Philharmonic - Harnoncourt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G
Anna Lucia Richter, mezzo-soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
Jakub Hruša*


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams*: _El Dorado_
The Hallé Orchestra, Kent Nagano


----------



## Joe B

Georg Grun leading KammerChor Saarbrucken in choral music by Ko Matsushita:


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn*: Symphony No. 73 in D major "La Chasse"
Concentus musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## SanAntone

*Falla*: _El Amor brujo_
Ginesa Ortega


----------



## Joe B

Christopher Finch leading the Wells Cathedral School Choralia in "British Music for Upper Voice Choir":


----------



## SanAntone

*Alban Berg* : _Der Wein_
Annie Sofie von Otter, Claudio Abbado, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 2

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Wolfgang Herzer, cello solo
Leonard Bernstein

I enjoyed this more than their collaboration on the 1st, which was well played but a bit too deliberate for my taste. I may have to listen to the Fleisher/Szell recordings of these as well now.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Mira Zakai (contralto), Isobel Buchanan (soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Solti*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

*18 November [O.S. 6 November] 1860 – 29 June 1941)*



Paderewski: Symphony in B Minor, Op.24 'polonia'

Lviv National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra & Bohdan Boguszewski


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sacred Choral Music

NDR Chor, Philipp Ahmann

Tchaikovsky: Angel vopiyashe The angel cried 1887
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 41
Tchaikovsky: Nine Sacred Choruses (1884/5)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part four of four for this morning.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor - 1887/1890 mixed version, ed. Robert Haas (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










_Helgoland_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra [Text: August Silberstein] (1893):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - 1894 original version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63

Sung in German

Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 "Werther"

Marc-André Hamelin Leopold String Trio










Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme

Herbert von Karajan, Mstislav Rostropovich, Berlin Philharmonic










Messiaen: Quatuor Pour la Fin du Temps

Gil Shaham, Paul Meyer, Jian Wang, Myung Whun Chung










Messiaen: Turangalīla Symphonie

Myung-Whun Chung, Jeanne Loriod, Yvonne Loriod, Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille


----------



## Ariasexta

I am starting with Handels oratorios and operas now(Semele, Tobit, Hercules from Naxos), and getting some other baroque operas, it is time to start other secular works. :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm continuing my Mahler journey with the 3rd Symphony, one that I don't know quite as well as some of the others (well it is rather long).

This live Abbado account (from the Royal Festival Hall in London in 1999), if it doesn't quite oust some of the old favourites (Horenstein, Levine, Barbirolli for instance), is a splendid modern alternative.


----------



## Malx

*Górecki, String Quartets 1 & 2 - Kronos Quartet.*

First listen to these works, first impressions weren't too favourable - but quite often impressions can change with exposure so I'll reserve judgement.

*Moeran, String Quartets in E Flat major & A minor (No 1) - Maggini String Quartet.*

Nicely played recordings - I am familiar with the A minor from the Melbourne String Quartet recording on Chandos, the two movement E Flat major is another quartet new to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

On yesterday's evening I finished off Schnittke. Amazing works his symphonies, the following I found especially good
































Now it's Nørgård's turn. No. 1 from this disc


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on to the 4th, I'm listening to Szell's classic recording from 1965, though it doesn't quite hold its classic status as lightly as it once did and quite a few recommendable versions have come along since. It's wonderfully played, but does Szell exercise too tight a control? Possibly. I like Judith Raskin's unsophisticated tone and direct manner in the finale though.

For this reissue, Sony added Frederica Von Stade's version of the _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ with Andrew Davis conducting. Of all Mahler's song cycles, this one was probably the most suited to Von Stade's gifts and she gives a lovely performance, bright and youthful in _Ging heut Morhen übers Feld_ but darker in the more dramatic songs and she was in splendid voice in 1978when this was recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Joulun Ihmemaa (Christmas Wonderland)

Finnish Christmas music

Laulupuu Choir of Lahti, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Anderson, Leroy: Sleigh Ride
Bernard, F: Talven ihmemaa (Winter Wonderland)
Gruber, F: Jouluyö, juhlayö (Silent Night)
Halonen: Sydämeeni joulun teen (Thus in my heart I make my Christmas)
Kiiski: Joulun kieli (The language of Christmas)
Kokkonen: Jouluna (At Christmas)
Kotilainen: Varpunen jouluaamuna (The sparrow on Christmas morning)
Maasalo: Joulun kellot (The bells of Christmas)
Praetorius, M: Enkeli taivaan (Vom Himmel hoch / From heav'n on high)
Sibelius: En etsi valtaa, loistoa (text: Zacharias Topelius), Op. 1 No. 4
Sibelius: Five Christmas Songs, Op. 1
Sibelius: On hanget korkeat, nietokset (text: Wilkku Joukahainen), Op. 1 No. 5
Sonninen: Rauhaa, vain rauhaa (Peace, only peace)
Turunen: Me käymme joulun viettohon (We shall celebrate Christmas)
Vänskä: Joulun sanoma (The message of Christmas)
Vogler: Hosianna, Davids son


----------



## Malx

A disc of choral works from *Howells & Bax performed by The Finzi Singers directed by Paul Spicer*

Not my comfort zone musically speaking but as background to doing a few domestic tasks of the admin variety it was perfectly fine.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Such a beautiful mass


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, : Don Quixote, Op. 35/Dance Suite, AV 107
Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161274


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Quintet in A major "The Trout"
Variations on "Trockne Blumen"
Litanei auf das Fest aller Seelen

Frank Braley, piano
Renaud Capuçon, violin
Gérard Caussé, viola
Gautier Capuçon, cello
Alois Posch, double bass

2004


----------



## starthrower

I should be out raking leaves but I decided to put on a Mahler symphony while enjoying the golden red blanket of foliage on the back lawn.


----------



## Rogerx

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Zweden with the Netherlands Philharmonic. The recorded sound takes a little time to adjust to; it's a little far back. I prefer recordings where it sounds like you're at the conductor's podium. But the conducting is idiosyncratic, so for someone with half a million Brahms symphony recordings, I like hearing something a little different.


----------



## Guest

Honegger, Symphony No 5, Dutoit










This is a symphony that I really love, but I find that Dutoit's performance doesn't quite get off the ground for me, although it is hard to put my finger on why, exactly. Perhaps it lacks a certain rhythmic snap. Previously I got a lot more enjoyment from recordings by Michel Plasson. My reference recordings are the Markevitch/Lamoureux of DG and the Baudo/Czech on Supraphon.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.2

This recording is from 1954 and therefore naturally in genuine "Mono"


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Helga Dernesch, mezzo-soprano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
Solti*


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Endeavour

Ludwig Van Beethoven
Symphony No. 9









Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic/Vienna State Opera Chorus
Gwyneth Jones, Tatiana Troyanos, Jess Thomas, Karl Ridderbusch


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Emil Gilels, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

Delving into a recently acquired box for the first time.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith and Bohuslav Martinů - symphonies etc. part one for the rest of today. Two prolific near-contemporaries, so I thought why not play these works side by side?

_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in-D minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
Symphony: _Mathis der Maler_ (1934):
_Symphonic Dances_ (1937):










Symphony no.1 H289 (1942):
Symphony no.2 H295 (1943):


----------



## eljr

Francois Couperin: Les Apotheoses

Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Monica Huggett, Chiara Banchini

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: AVSA9944
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 47 minutes


----------



## eljr

Reflections

Trondheim Solistene

Release Date: 7th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: 2L125SABD
Label: 2L
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## eljr

Peteris Plakidis: Eternity

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: LMIC123
Label: SKANI
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Kiki

I have been listening over and over again the following Mahler #7s for a month or so, but still cannot make up my mind about them. The Bloch and the Chailly have easily become two new favourites despite their lack of sophistication (in fact I cannot find the right word); while The K. Petrenko and the Rattle sound so out-of-steps to me amidst their wonderful performances.

Alexandre Bloch / Orchestre national de Lille (2019)









Riccardo Chailly / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2014 Live) 









Kirill Petrenko / Bayerisches Staatsorchester (2018 Live)









Simon Rattle / Berliner Philharmoniker (2016 Live)


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Akademische Festovertüre_, Op. 80; St. Anthony Chorale Variations, Op. 56a; Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

I originally bought this disc by accident, but I really love it, especially for an exceptionally vigorous and joyous Op. 80. Dausgaard is a superb Brahmsian. If you're looking for nostalgic, autumnal Brahms, this isn't it. But if you also have a taste for rhythmic, energetic Brahms, without sacrificing the fundamental songfulness of it all, Dausgaard is an excellent choice.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161277


*Pablo de Sarasate*

Spanische Tänze 4
Jota aragonesa
Serenata andaluza
El canto del ruiseñor
Spanische Tänze 1-3
Caprice basque
Zigeunerweisen

Julia Fischer, violin
Milana Chernyavska, piano

2013


----------



## MusicSybarite

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I'm kicking off a listening project of the complete symphony cycles of 6 20th century composers: Langgaard, Arnold, Weinberg, Hartmann, Schnittke and Nørgård.


Good luck with that epic journey!


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Concerto In D Major For 3 Trumpets

Quadro In B Flat Major

Concerto In E Minor For Recorder & Flute

Concerto Polonois

Concerto For Flute, Oboe D'Amore & Viola D'Amore In E Major


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joseph Jongen, Symphonie Concertante*

This is fun to listen to. I suppose there are A and B themes and technical things going on, and eventually I'll figure them out, but on first hearing, I just like the sound of the full-on organ interactions with the orchestra.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0011l7m
Sean Rafferty is joined by director Thomas Guthrie and celebrated early music ensemble Barokksolistene, performing music from Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin in a version unlike any other. Conductor Sir Roger Norrington talks to Sean on the eve of his final concert before retiring, and soprano Rachel Nicholls and bass Matthew Rose preview their starring roles in English National Opera's current production of Wagner's 'The Valkyrie'.


----------



## Dimace

As I have written, the best symphonies the Austrian has composed (personal opinion) are the 2nd, the 5th and the 8th. The 5th especially, has tremendous moments of immense power harmoniously combined with those of deepest sorrow. This black / white image makes the work unique. The ice / fire game is blowing listener's mind and the uncertainty of the meaning / message has been finally given by the composer for this work, drives the feelings to uncertain roads. It is a real Death in Venice work, from which the reader has at the end no idea what is good, bad, permitted etc. This is, please allow me the word, a transsexual work, full with charm, where, at the end (bitter or not) the professor didn't die, the illness hasn't prevailed and the young boy isn't a candidate victim but (as Visconti has shown us) the ultimate triumph of beauty against every known tradition or habit.

Claudio's 5th is a MUST! It is (maybe) more straight forward than other performances, but this isn't bad. The director tried hard to find answers. I don't know if he succeeded to do this. But after all, the Professor wasn't at the end so successful. A very nice recording for someone who wants to start with the 5th.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith and Bohuslav Martinů - symphonies part two. The first instalment went by far quicker than I thought it would thanks mainly to less time spent on chores than expected so I still have plenty of time to sit back and dig into most if not all of this next lot before calling it a night.

Symphony in E-flat (1940):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943):
_Symphonia serena_ (1946):










Symphony no.3 H299 (1944):
Symphony no.4 H305 (1945):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After a week spent with only symphonies (after finishing Nørgård and re-affirming his 3rd symphony as a tremendous achievement, and his best symphony, but also discovering very good pieces in Nos. 7 and 8 which I'd not heard before) one must go way back:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

This is a live recording with Yehudi Menuhin, with enough Furtwanglerisms to make it interesting.


----------



## starthrower

No.1

Just peeled the plastic off this thing of beauty! I have a number of the old single CDs but I haven't listened to this cycle in a while.

Original jacket


----------



## eljr

Notes for the Future

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Jeremy Dutcher, Yo-Yo Ma & Tunde Olaniran, Angélique Kidjo, Mashrou' Leila, Narcy, Andrea Motis, Lila Downs, ABAO, Huang Shao Yong (vocal producer), Ping Lo Wu (background vocal), Finix Yang (background vocal), Brandy Tien (background vocal), Marlon Williams

Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: G010004612526C
Label: Sony
Length: 35 minutes


----------



## eljr

Debussy: Fantaisie, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata, La Mer

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Staatskapelle Berlin

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: 4837537
Label: DG
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
11th June 2021


----------



## Helgi

Manxfeeder said:


> ... But the conducting is idiosyncratic, so for someone with half a million Brahms symphony recordings, I like hearing something a little different.


I'm not up to the half-million mark but I do have plenty of Brahms symphony recordings, and just got two more in the mail today: Herbert Blomstedt's 1 & 2 with the Gewandhaus orchestra.

Just listened to the first and I'm surprised by how excited I am by this recording, given that I have so many already. But I'm hearing things I haven't noticed before, detail, layers and rhythmic relationships (for lack of a better term). It's perfectly balanced and very well recorded.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major, D.956









Amadeus Quartet 
Robert Cohen*


----------



## Itullian

Beautifully done.


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021


----------



## Itullian

#1


----------



## MusicSybarite

*It's with M. Sorry!*



Itullian said:


> #1


Is mahler your favorite composer?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161283


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 4
Lieder

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1961, reissued 2013


----------



## MusicSybarite

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 161283
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 4
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Otto Klemperer
> 
> 1961, reissued 2013


Is Mahler your favorite composer?


----------



## RockyIII

MusicSybarite said:


> Is Mahler your favorite composer?


I enjoy listening to Mahler's symphonies and lieder, but I would't say that he's my favorite composer. How about you?


----------



## starthrower

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 161283
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 4
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Otto Klemperer
> 
> 1961, reissued 2013


I just finished Bernstein's 2nd, so I put put Klempy on to listen to it again. The sound is great and ol' Otto surprised me in this first movement. It's very muscular and moves right along.


----------



## Bkeske

Time to spin some of them shiny silver disc's. Have not listened to this set for a while.

Anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra #5 1980-1990; Live, The Radio Recordings, CD 13

View attachment 161284

View attachment 161285


----------



## Bkeske

Second box set.

Anima Eterna Brugge - Berlioz Debussy Ravel Poulenc. Alpha Classics 2015

CD #1 : Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique / Le Carnaval Romain

View attachment 161286

View attachment 161287


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Elgar: Cello Concertos

Pierre Fournier (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, George Szell, Alfred Wallenstein

Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
Jean Martinon
Recorded: 1960-05
Recording Venue: Salle de la Mutualité, Paris


----------



## Bkeske

Yet another box. Boulez & The Cleveland Orchestra - Conductors & Orchestras series. Deutsche Grammophon 2017.

Mahler No. 7

View attachment 161288


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F major, BWV 1046; Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

*1921 Géza Anda, Hungarian-Swiss pianist*



Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 23

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G
Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano
CSO
Solti*


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Dialogues_, _Dialogues II_, _Two Controversies and a Conversation_*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
*Colin Currie, percussion
Birmingham Contemporary Music Group, Oliver Knussen


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Hoey Choo

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 46
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Alec McCowen (narrator), Kerstin Meyer (contralto), Sir Peter Pears (tenor), Ryland Davies (tenor), Benjamin Luxon (baritone), Stafford Dean (bass), Kirstin Meyer (contralto)

The John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - The Origin of Fire

Tommi Hakala (baritone: The Origin of Fire) & Tom Nyman (tenor: Rakastava)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra & YL Male Voice Choir, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Mass No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Berlin Philharmonic, Luba Orgonasova, Birgit Remmert, Kurt Streit, Christian Gerhaher, Rundfunkchor Berlin










Schubert: Symphony No. 4

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest










Khachaturian: Gayaneh, Spartacus

Kirill Karabits, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Bourdon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> After a week spent with only symphonies (after finishing Nørgård and re-affirming his 3rd symphony as a tremendous achievement, and his best symphony, but also discovering very good pieces in Nos. 7 and 8 which I'd not heard before) one must go way back:


This is really a very fine choice,Dufay is truly a great composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Joshua, HWV 64

James Gilchrist, Konstantin Wolff, Myung-Hee Hyun, Alex Potter & Georg Poplutz

Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith and Bohuslav Martinů - symphonies part three of three for either side of the grocery run.

_Sinfonietta_ in E for orchestra (1949-50):
Symphony: _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ (1958):










Symphony no.5 H310 (1946):
Symphony no.6 [_Fantaisies symphoniques_] H343 (1953):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbirolli's pioneering 1969 recording of Mahler's 5th was once considered a top recommendation for the symphony. No doubt it has now been superseded by more modern, better played alternatives, but I still have a great deal of affection for it.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Mary Bevan (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass) - Cantatas 1, 3, 6), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (mezzo), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Konstantin Wolff (bass) - Cantatas 2, 4, 5.

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CKD499
Label: Linn
Length: 2 hours 21 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Aus Italien, Op. 16/ Strauss, R: Macbeth, Op. 23

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Shea82821

E. Groven's 2 symphonies, with the Kristiansand Symphony Orchestra under Peter Szilvay. A recent unearthing of mine that got me engaged practically from the first hearing, of the 1st's opening trumpet melody. Though after discovering he was into studying folk-music (which is besides classical in terms of fondness) hardly a surprise.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Wesendonk Lieder & Berlioz: Les nuits d'été

Agnes Baltsa (mezzo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Shea82821

Almost forgot about this. Been listening to this intermixed with an assortment of others, the album of Groven symphonies included. A bit shotty at times, recording wise, but I can't complain much for the music or performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161295


*Franz Schubert*

Impromptus

Klára Würtz, piano

2011


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 56, MWV N 18 "Scottish"/ Symphony No.4

L.S.O Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Bourdon

Shea82821 said:


> View attachment 161294
> 
> 
> Almost forgot about this. Been listening to this intermixed with an assortment of others, the album of Groven symphonies included. A bit shotty at times, recording wise, but I can't complain much for the music or performance.


Great Lute playing


----------



## Shea82821

Bourdon said:


> Great Lute playing


As lovely as there ever was! I used to prefer the Barto recording, but Cardin's blew his straight out of the water.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dimace said:


> As I have written, the best symphonies the Austrian has composed (personal opinion) are the 2nd, the 5th and the 8th. The 5th especially, has tremendous moments of immense power harmoniously combined with those of deepest sorrow. This black / white image makes the work unique. The ice / fire game is blowing listener's mind and the uncertainty of the meaning / message has been finally given by the composer for this work, drives the feelings to uncertain roads. It is a real Death in Venice work, from which the reader has at the end no idea what is good, bad, permitted etc. This is, please allow me the word, a transsexual work, full with charm, where, at the end (bitter or not) the professor didn't die, the illness hasn't prevailed and the young boy isn't a candidate victim but (as Visconti has shown us) the ultimate triumph of beauty against every known tradition or habit.
> 
> Claudio's 5th is a MUST! It is (maybe) more straight forward than other performances, but this isn't bad. The director tried hard to find answers. I don't know if he succeeded to do this. But after all, the Professor wasn't at the end so successful. A very nice recording for someone who wants to start with the 5th.
> 
> View attachment 161280


I actually prefer his Chicago 5th to his more straight-laced Berliner recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part one for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

If absolutely everything Reger wrote was recorded and put into a box set it would all probably weigh in at about 70 discs. The chamber music and keyboards works take up approx. 75% of that. I'm nowhere close to having most of the piano and organ works but what I do have of those and the chamber music is still more than enough to keep me going for a fair while. It's incredible how much music in total Reger managed to shoehorn into a career lasting for barely a smidge over 25 years, especially when factoring in the formidable professional burdens he shouldered throughout it all and his legendary propensity for food and drink when enjoying what spare time he had. Little wonder the poor wretch ended up having at least two nervous breakdowns. I still can't quite get my head around it, really - did this man ever sleep?!

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890):










Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):










_Six Morceaux_ for piano op.24 (1898):










Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op. 28 (1898):










_Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_ [_A Mighty Fortress is Our God_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.27 (1898):
_Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_ [_Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.30 (1898):
_Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern_ [_How Lovely Shines the Morning Star_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.1 (1899):
_Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn_ [_Punish Me Not in Your Anger_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.2 (1899):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161296


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, op. 76 nos. 1, 2, and 3

The Lindsays

2000


----------



## Bourdon

*Anthoni Van Noordt*

Just found in the mailbox 

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A few years ago I came across the _Libera Me_ from this performances on youtube and I was totally knocked out by Norman's performance. Shortly after it disappeared from youtube and I searched in vain to see if the complete performances had ever been issued. Eventually the complete performance did surface on youtube, but I was thrilled to find earlier this tear that it had been issued on disc by BR Klassik.

I have the earlier of Muti's commercial recordings, which was recorded round about the same time as this 1981 performance. It also features Baltsa and Nesterenko, but has Scotto and Luchetti in the soprano and tenor roles. It is a performance I've always enjoyed, but it has to be said that this live one trumps it. It doesn't have the precision of the studio effort, but there is a real sense of occasion and the soloists could hardly be bettered.

This is the only instance I know of Norman singing the soprano part and she is absolutely magnificent, just as intelligent as Scotto, but more comfortable in the upper regions of the role, where Scotto can be squally. Carreras is at his youthful, honeyed best, his voice still very beautiful and singing with wonderful commitment. Baltsa and Nesterenko are even finer than they were in the studio version.

Muti's conducting is urgently dramatic, but also tender and lyrical. In short this is one of the best performances I've ever heard of the work and might just now become my favourite.


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy*: _La Mer_
Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge










There's a funny quote from Erik Satie about this work, "I liked the bit about quarter to eleven." Erik Satie on Claude Debussy's 'La Mer'


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror

_This set is worth every penny._

*[CD 92]* Wagner - Great Orchestral Highlights from the Ring
*[CD 35]* Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No.1

Martha Argerich Erard piano 1849
Orchestra of the 18TH Century

DVD contains also a portait of the Orchestra and Frans Brúggen.


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> *Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.1
> *Martha Argerich* Erard piano 1849
> Orchestra of the 18TH Century


I love this direction for her. I will seek this out, and hope it is not a one-off.


----------



## eljr

....................


----------



## Bourdon

*The Garden of Zephirus*


----------



## fluteman

SanAntone said:


> I love this direction for her. I will seek this out, and hope it is not a one-off.


This performance dates back to 2012, and the late great Frans Bruggen, founder and director of the Orchestra of the 18th century, died in 2014. But the orchestra remains active. The great Martha Argerich is now 80, so who knows what more we'll have from her. She did release a CD of the Beethoven 2 and a Haydn concerto on the fortepiano in 1983.


----------



## eljr

The Message of Christmas

Stephen Layton (organ), Robert Rice (baritone), Patrick Thorburn (treble)

Southwark Cathedral Choir, Peter Wright

Release Date: 18th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: PRCD580
Label: Priory
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Mozart*

_Flute Concerto No. 1 K 313_

Werner Tripp, flute

_Oboe Concerto K 314_

Gerhard Turetschek, oboe

_Flute and Harp Concerto K 299_

Wolfgang Schulz, flute
Nicanor Zabaleta, harp

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm

More beautiful performances of the wind concerti!


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Eramire156

*César Franck
Piano Quintet in F minor *









*Marcel Ciampi
Capet String Quartet 

Recorded 1928

Jacqueline Eymar
Loewenguth Quartet

Recorded May 1955*


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor 'Organ'

and other works

Noah Geller (violin, Noah Geller (violin), Mark Gibbs (cello), Jan Kraybill (organ)

Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern

Release Date: 8th Jul 2015
Catalogue No: RR136
Label: Reference Recordings
Length: 61 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2015
Editor's Choice


----------



## haziz




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

*Johann Gottlieb Graun - Viola da gamba concertos*

Graun is really an underrated gem of the Baroque era. He's melodically genius and had a gift for writing virtuosically and lyrically for the viola da gamba. I also find his orchestration pretty creative compared to a lot of other Baroque orchestral writing.


----------



## eljr

Bach and Beyond, Part I

Jennifer Koh (violin)

Release Date: 4th Feb 2013
Catalogue No: CDR90000134
Label: Cedille
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*
_String Quartet Op. 76, No. 2 "Quinten"
String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5_
The Hungarian String Quartet


----------



## starthrower

I collected all ten of Henze's symphonies about a decade ago but haven't listened to them for at least five years. The symphony dates from the year 2000, Quatro Poemi are from 1955, and La Selva Incantata had its premiere in 1991.


----------



## fluteman

I found myself under a bit of attack in another thread for mentioning this as one of my favorite versions, along with Bruno Walter's 1961 version for which I own the original LP. I had forgotten that I bought the original high-res SACD in 2002 after hearing it somewhere. Warning: Controversy ahead! :lol:


----------



## Merl

Can't beat a bit of ABQ in Beethoven (well you can but you know what I mean... Its still a nice set and this recording is a good one).


----------



## haziz




----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bedrich Smetana*
_My Fatherland_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik​


----------



## 13hm13

CD 6

BIZET

Symphony in C major

La Jolie fille de Perth - Danse bohémienne


----------



## Shea82821

I'll admit that I'm not terribly fond of Sorabji. I find him noisy and often difficult for it's own sake. But I'm actually relatively impressed by this piece so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Violin Concerto

Rustem Hayroudinoff (piano), James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## 13hm13

Karl Ordonez - Symphonies - Kevin Mallon


----------



## starthrower

Furtwängler, BPO, 1953 (Remastered 2012)


----------



## Shea82821

Doing a listen-through of this at last. I've listened to the Symphony no.3 twice now, yet oddly have avoided the other two. Heaven knows why.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 and 14

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _The Miraculous Mandarin_ from this new acquisition:










Damn, this is so good! This is played with some bite to it --- incredibly intense. I have to say I've enjoyed Dausgaard's work with the Scottish BBC SO so far. His Sibelius _Kullervo_ (on Hyperion) is one of my favorite performances of this work.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start......

Bruckner-Symphony no.8

Bohm and the VPO.

My first encounter with Bruckner years ago was with the three album vinyl box set of 7th and 8th (DG). That recording of the 7th remains a favourite so I thought it might be a good idea to go back to that particular 8th!


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Robert Schumann*

_Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, op.54_
Martha Argerich, Piano
National Symphony Orchestra of Washington
Mstislav Rostropovich conducting

_Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in A minor, op. 129_
Mstislav Rostropovich, Violoncello
Leningrader Philharmonie
Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting​


----------



## Rogerx

Tubin: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

No 8 is for the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Brahms
String Quartet No. 3 in B-flat major, Op. 67
Belcea Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik

FIRST INTERNATIONAL RELEASE ON CD


----------



## Knorf

fluteman said:


> View attachment 161306
> 
> 
> I found myself under a bit of attack in another thread for mentioning this as one of my favorite versions, along with Bruno Walter's 1961 version for which I own the original LP. I had forgotten that I bought the original high-res SACD in 2002 after hearing it somewhere. Warning: Controversy ahead! :lol:


This remains one of my all-time favorite recordings of _Das Lied von der Erde_. In general, my esteem for Boulez's Mahler has only increased.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 & Scottish Fantasy

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Mario Bernardi


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas II

William Youn (piano)

Schubert: Adagio in E major, D612
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D537
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D959


----------



## adriesba

Very good!


----------



## Shea82821

Again, listening through on an incompletely listened album. I heard the Sonata's no.0 and no.3 a while back. I didn't mind no.0 but no.3 was too sketchy for me. Literally too sketchy: it had a lot of distinctly good ideas, but went nowhere with them. And Leslie De'Ath's underwhelming performance only added insult to injury.


----------



## Chilham

de la Rue: Missa de Sancta Anna

Schola Discantus










Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"

Takács Quartet










Mahler: Symphony No 1 "Titan"

Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Vladimir Jurowski, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski, Sarah Connolly, Robert Dean Smith










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester


----------



## vincula

Beautiful album and inspired interplay.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Merl

He's up to something...


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Festive Symphony, The Bartered Bride & Overture and Dances

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Darrell Ang


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

Stenhammar-Symphony no.1.


----------



## Shea82821

I may or may not listen to the overtures. I'm more for the symphony than them tonight. But hey: it's Raff and I like Raff, so I likely will.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A superb recording of Mahler's 6th is here coupled with Ludwig's gravely beautiful versions of his _Kindertotenlieder_ and _Rückert Lieder_.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Motets

Saint Thomas Choir of Men & Boys, Fifth Avenue, New York, John Scott

Bach, J S: Motet BWV Anh. 159 'Ich lasse dich nicht'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV225 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV227 'Jesu, meine Freude'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV228 'Fürchte dich nicht'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV229 'Komm, Jesu, komm!'
Bach, J S: Motet BWV230 'Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden'


----------



## jim prideaux

Have spent quite a bit of time recently with the Grimaud/Nelsons Brahms PC recordings....marvellous stuff!

Now about to listen to Grimaud's earlier recording of the 1st with Kurt Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Berlin.....I found a very cheap second hand copy of the Erato CD and really am looking forward to listening to it for the first time.Sanderling two complete cycles of the Brahms symphonies are among my own personal favourites.

I am aware that many often identify the Friere/Chailly Leipzig recordings as the 'best' among modern recordings but I really do prefer the Grimaud/Nelsons performances......just not sure why!


----------



## Rogerx

Shea82821 said:


> View attachment 161321
> 
> 
> I may or may not listen to the overtures. I'm more for the symphony than them tonight. But hey: it's Raff and I like Raff, so I likely will.




Do you know his cello concerto's?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part two for late morning and afternoon.

Confession time. This is something I wrote about Reger on a long-dormant thread a over a decade ago...

_"...what I've heard of his huge chamber output has convinced me that his dog-like devotion to classical/romantic principles came at the expense of any real individualism. It's extremely well-crafted but seems to lack any real heart-melting charm or moments of sublimity. I liked his Mozart and Hiller variations for orchestra much more..."_










In other words, I had completely missed the point.

Having been more familiar with the chamber works of Dvořák, Elgar, Brahms and Tchaikovsky I was hoping for a similarly pleasing Late Romantic ride but because texturally Reger's music was far more dense I was thrown off course which resulted in my cursory dismissal of it as being overly academic, stodgy and charmless. Thankfully I persevered after reading more about what Reger was aesthetically striving for and eventually one day the metaphorical lightbulb above my head burst into life. Within a couple of years or so of that post I had gone through a complete U-turn and realised that I'd previously done the man a great disservice by writing him off far too prematurely purely because I misunderstood what he was about. I now hold Reger in rather high regard. I hope he has forgiven me. Don't you just love undergoing the odd Damascene conversion now and again?

Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):
_Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoOII/10 (1901):
_Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoOII/11 (1901):










Sonatas nos.1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):










_Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ for organ op.46 (1900):










Clarinet sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
Clarinet sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):


----------



## Shea82821

Rogerx said:


> Do you know his cello concerto's?


I do, though I haven't listened to them in ages. Quite nice pieces from what I recall. His piano concerto was good too, I remember. Haven't got a clue about the violin concertos, never heard them before.


----------



## Shea82821

elgars ghost said:


> Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part two for late morning and afternoon.
> 
> Confession time. This is something I wrote about Reger on a long-dormant thread a over a decade ago...
> 
> _"...what I've heard of his huge chamber output has convinced me that his dog-like devotion to classical/romantic principles came at the expense of any real individualism. It's extremely well-crafted but seems to lack any real heart-melting charm or moments of sublimity. I liked his Mozart and Hiller variations for orchestra much more..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, I had completely missed the point.
> 
> Having been more familiar with the chamber works of Dvořák, Elgar, Brahms and Tchaikovsky I was hoping for a similarly pleasing Late Romantic ride but because texturally Reger's music was far more dense I was thrown off course which resulted in my cursory dismissal of it as being overly academic, stodgy and charmless. Thankfully I persevered after reading more about what Reger was aesthetically striving for and eventually one day the metaphorical lightbulb above my head burst into life. Within a couple of years or so of that post I had gone through a complete U-turn and realised that I'd previously done the man a great disservice by writing him off far too prematurely purely because I misunderstood what he was about. I now hold Reger in rather high regard. I hope he has forgiven me. Don't you just love undergoing the odd Damascene conversion now and again?
> 
> Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):
> _Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoOII/10 (1901):
> _Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoOII/11 (1901):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonatas nos.1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen B-A-C-H_ for organ op.46 (1900):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarinet sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
> Clarinet sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):


Hey, it's all part of life. Mistakes will happen. I had a similar thing with Janacek once, back in my early-teens. I thought his music was essentially melodic anarchism, out of it's use of short motifs, folk tunes, and weird note combinations. Sort-of a Dvorak-wannabe, albeit with a Modernist twist. Hardly a thing out of his bases upon the Czech way of speaking, concentrated structuring and development, and also folk melodies. Tsk tsk on me, but such is life.


----------



## eljr

Christmas Chants
Gregorian Chant (Composer), Choir of the Abbey of Einsiedeln (Performer), Choir of the Abbey of Maumont (Performer), Choir of the Abbey of Montserrat (Performer), Choir of the Abbey of Saint-Wandrille (Performer), Choir of the Abbey of Hautecombe (Performer), Gregorian Choir of Paris (Performer), Dominican Choir of France (Performer)

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ December 8, 2006


----------



## Rogerx

Knoxville:Summer Of 1915
Composed By - Samuel Barber
Conductor - Nicholas Harsanyi
Orchestra - Greater Trenton Symphony Orchestra

Songs Of The Rose Of Sharon
Composed By - John La Montaine
Conductor - Nicholas Harsanyi
Orchestra - Greater Trenton Symphony Orchestra
Producer - Gordon G. Andrews

Finally a good copy, hallelujah. :angel:


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Trumpet Concerto No.2 in C-major

played by Niklas Eklund (trumpet) and the Drottningholms Barockensemble conducted by Nils-Erik Sparf


----------



## Shea82821

Musicaterina said:


> Michael Haydn: Trumpet Concerto No.2 in C-major
> 
> played by Niklas Eklund (trumpet) and the Drottningholms Barockensemble conducted by Nils-Erik Sparf


Ever heard his flute concertos before by chance? Marvelous works, especially MH 105 in D.


----------



## Musicaterina

Shea82821 said:


> Ever heard his flute concertos before by chance? Marvelous works, especially MH 105 in D.


No, but thank you for the suggestion.

Today is Michael-Haydn-Day for me, so I'm now listening to this concerto

played by Iztván-Zsolt Nagy (flute) and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra conducted by Adam Fischer


----------



## eljr

Last night as I rested.










Spatial Audio - The 3D Film Music Collection

Annette Dasch (soprano), NN (harmonica), Charlotte Juillard (violin)

Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Marko Letonja

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 9029641831
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 2 hours 18 minutes

I put this on to take advantage of the Spatial Audio. Very few Dac's/players can decode this 3D format and I happen to have one that can in my bedroom. I heard no differance.

Maybe, in the future, with headphones, when a "good" Dac can decode Spatial it will be something of interest. Until then, this is not of value, at least to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

Opus ultimum ( Der Schwanengesang)


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Berkeley, L: Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Bliss: Music for Strings
Bridge: Lament
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Concerto for viola & organ in C major

played by Stephen Shingles (viola), Simon Preston (organ) and The Academy of St Martin in the Fields conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## eljr

..

A Renaissance Christmas

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 28th Sep 2018
Catalogue No: COR16167
Label: Coro
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161324


*Antonio Vivaldi*

L'estro armonico
12 Concertos, op. 3

Europa Galante
Fabio Biondi, violin and direction

1998, reissued 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Veni Domine

Advent & Christmas from the Sistine Chapel

Cecilia Bartoli (mezzo)

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

trad.: Christe, Redemptor omnium
Allegri: Nasceris, alme puer
Clemens: Magi veniunt ab oriente
Josquin: Missus est Gabriel angelus
Dufay: Conditor alme siderum
Gregorian Chant: Gaudete in Domino
Marenzio: Christe, Redemptor omnium
Mouton, J: Queram cum pastoribus for 4 voices
Nanino, G M: Hodie nobis caelorum Rex - Gloria in excelsis Deo
Palestrina: Canite tuba
Palestrina: Dies sanctificatus
Palestrina: Diffusa est gratia
Palestrina: Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Reges Tharsis
Palestrina: Rorate coeli
Perotinus: Beata viscera
Victoria: Dicite quidnam vidistis
Victoria: O magnum mysterium, motet
Victoria: Quem vidistis, pastores?


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Peter Maxwell Davies - String Quartet #3 ("Naxos") - Maggini Quartet

Faure - Cello Sonatas - Isserlis/Devoyon

Ravel - String Quartet - Emerson Quartet

Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante - Perlman/Zuckerman/Mehta/Israel Philharmonic

Martinu - Symphony #1 - Bělohlávek/Czech Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'

Work length25:44

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Werner Krenn (tenor), José van Dam (bass (vocal)), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Helmut Froschauer (chorus master)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1975-09-29
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 11, 2007


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Veni Domine


I had this in my hand this morning to play and put it back, leaving it for another day. :angel:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Kindertotenlieder
Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Berliners
Karajan*


----------



## Shea82821

A nice piece before bed to listen to. Mozart? Possibly but definitely not early-Mozart. Either that or a crafty fake who just happened to write one hell of a fine symphony.


----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Symphony in F, No.40

played by Bournemouth Sinfonietta conducted by Harold Farberman


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part three scattered about the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Alle Menschen müssen sterben_ [_Everybody Must Die_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.1 (1900):
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_ [_Awake, the Voice is Calling Us_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.2 (1900):
_Halleluja! Gott zu loben_ [_Hallelujah! To Praise God_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.3 (1900):










String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901):










_Symphonische Phantasie und Fuge_ for organ op.57 (1901):










_Zwölf Stücke_ nos.1-6 for organ op.59 (1901):










Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms, etc.

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Lukas Foss (piano)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Leonard Bernstein

Bernstein: Symphony No. 1 'Jeremiah'/ Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'


----------



## eljr

Gubaidulina: The Wrath of God

Work length16:57

Vadim Repin (violin)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-12-08
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Gubaidulina: The Light of the End

Work length24:12

Vadim Repin (violin)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-12-08
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Bourdon

*Anthoni Van Noordt*

CD 2


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161327


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Angela Hewitt, piano

2014


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Mendelssohn
The Hebrides, Op. 26, "Fingal's Cave"
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Jurowski*










I'll finish the rest of the recording later on tonight.


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part one for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.
> 
> If absolutely everything Reger wrote was recorded and put into a box set it would all probably weigh in at about 70 discs. The chamber music and keyboards works take up approx. 75% of that. I'm nowhere close to having most of the piano and organ works but what I do have of those and the chamber music is still more than enough to keep me going for a fair while. It's incredible how much music in total Reger managed to shoehorn into a career lasting for barely a smidge over 25 years, especially when factoring in the formidable professional burdens he shouldered throughout it all and his legendary propensity for food and drink when enjoying what spare time he had. Little wonder the poor wretch ended up having at least two nervous breakdowns. I still can't quite get my head around it, really - did this man ever sleep?!
> 
> _Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_ [_A Mighty Fortress is Our God_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.27 (1898):
> _Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_ [_Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.30 (1898):
> _Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern_ [_How Lovely Shines the Morning Star_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.1 (1899):
> _Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn_ [_Punish Me Not in Your Anger_] - chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.2 (1899):


You might be interested in this box 

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/das-orgelwerk/hnum/2198365


----------



## fbjim

Gustav Maher - Symphony no. 1 "Titan", cond. Rafael Kubelik








One day, maybe I will learn to like the Mahler works which aren't this and the Tragic. I don't think I'll ever stop adoring this one, though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schoenberg's orchestration of Brahms' Piano Quartet performed by Jarvi and the LSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> You might be interested in this box
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/das-orgelwerk/hnum/2198365


Thank you for that. It's certainly excellent value, even if it did mean a fair amount of duplication.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161331


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Sonatas K 301, 304, 376, 526

Hilary Hahn, violin
Natalie Zhu, piano

2005


----------



## JTS

Mozart 

Divertimento K563

Heifetz / Primrose / Feuermann

(Rec 1941)

Less than a year later Feuermann would be dead from a botched surgical procedure.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part four for the rest of today. Surprising how much music you can absorb during the course of a day when you've little else to do and don't fancy going anywhere or seeing anyone. 

_Zehn Stücke_ for organ op.69 (1902):










Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):










_Introduktion, Variationen und Fuge über ein Originalthema_ for organ op.73 (1903):










String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking the Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra box back out.

Mahler's 4th.

View attachment 161332


----------



## eljr

Bartók Bound, Vol. 2

String Quartets Nos. 3, 5 & 6

Ragazze Quartet

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: CCS42421
Label: Channel
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinů, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 6*


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Musique de Table II

On this disc is also the wonderful Overure (Suite) in D TWV55: wich in my view sounds more relaxed than the sometimes measured playing of Musica Antiqua Köln. This gives the whole more cohesion and relief without losing its spirit.
Musica Amphion and Pieter-Jan Belder give a excellent performance with enough drive without the exaggerated charges by Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## Bkeske

Nice. Staying in the box.

Ravel - Shéhérazade (3 Poems For Voice And Orchestra) / Le Tombeau De Couperin (Orchestral Suite) / Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte / Menuet Antiquetra

Debussy - Danses (For Harp And String Orchestra) / Le Jet D'Eau / III Ballade Des Femmes de Paris

View attachment 161336


----------



## Malx

Earlier in the day.
*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 127 & Op 131 - Takács Quartet.*
Now.
*Dvořák, Piano Concerto - Stephen Hough, CBSO, Andris Nelsons.*


----------



## Eramire156

_*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio no.7 in B flat major, op.97 "Archduke"*_









*Trio di Trieste

recorded Apríl 1952*


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn/The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Sir Neville Marriner

Brahms - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op. 77 (D-Dur / En Ré Majeur)
Stravinsky - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D (D-Dur / En Ré Majeur)

Sony Classical 2001

View attachment 161343


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Furtwängler, BPO, 1953 (Remastered 2012)


Furtwängler's Schumann is criminally ignored. IMHO, he's at his best with this composer ...........


----------



## haziz




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161344


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 7

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1969, reissued 2013


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Barbirolli's pioneering 1969 recording of Mahler's 5th was once considered a top recommendation for the symphony. No doubt it has now been superseded by more modern, better played alternatives, but I still have a great deal of affection for it.


My second Mahler CD bought in 1992 (I came late to collecting classical music recordings). My first was Glorious John's M9, or was it Szell's 6?


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4 w/Alex Weissenberg & Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C, Op. 56 w/ Oistrakh, Rostropovich, and Richter. Berlin Philharmonic. EMI Classics remastered 1996


----------



## Shea82821

Have to admit, I've been very eager to see what the full works are like all week. Ever since a friend showed the opening of her 4th symphony last week, it's all rested on patience for the newer album to come out.

I can't complain thus far, absolutely splendid music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shea82821 said:


> View attachment 161347
> 
> 
> Have to admit, I've been very eager to see what the full works are like all week. Ever since a friend showed the opening of her 4th symphony last week, it's all rested on patience for the newer album to come out.
> 
> I can't complain thus far, absolutely splendid music.


Last week I bought the Deutsche Grammophon/Philadelphia/Nezet Seguin recording of 1 & 3, influenced by a very positive review in the latest edition of Gramophone. Played it through twice, so far I find the music a bit meh.


----------



## Bkeske

Stephen Gunzenhauser conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 "classical" & No. 5. Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Naxos 1989 Germany


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Bkeske

John Eliot Gardiner conducts Schubert - Gesang Der Geister Uber Den Wassern, D. 714 & Symphonie No. 9 C-Dur, D. 944. Wiener Philharmoniker and The Monteverdi Choir. Deutsche Grammophon 1998.


----------



## SanAntone

*Vagn Holmboe* : _Complete String Quartets_ - String Quartet No. 10 (1969)
The Kontra Quartet










*Vagn Holmboe* has to be included in the gruop of 20th century composers who devoted much of their attention to the string quartet. Holmboe wrote 22 (Nos. 1-20 and the last two, _Sværm_, Op. 190b and _Quartetto Sereno_, Op. 197, unnumbered), spanning his entire career. The first dates from 1948-49 and the last from 1999, left unfinished at the time of his death and completed by Per Nørgård.

And while the complete cycle recorded by the *Kontra Quartet* is excellent, it is very much welcome to see that the *Nightingale String Quartet* has begun a new cycle in 2021. The first volume includes quartets Nos. 1, 3, and 15.


----------



## Shea82821

HenryPenfold said:


> Last week I bought the Deutsche Grammophon/Philadelphia/Nezet Seguin recording of 1 & 3, influenced by a very positive review in the latest edition of Gramophone. Played it through twice, so far I find the music a bit meh.


Admittedly, I wasn't terribly impressed by the Seguin performance of it. Least for Symphony no.1. The playing is mostly ok, but the speed is far too slow. It's about 3 minutes more than the Jeter performance I'm listening to right now. Mostly contained within the first two movements, which really throws off the pace. There are some iffy dynamic choices as well in it, but those I'm mostly indifferent over. With the exception of the mostly missing percussion line in the Largo maestoso. To me: that throws off the melody a fair bit.

[Edit from later-on] One problem I've noticed between the two, is the imbalance between the cymbals and brass right at the end. In the Jeter, the cymbals overwhelm everything. In the Seguin, it's the brass. Oddly enough in the earlier Dunner performance: both are mostly overwhelmed by the strings.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Concertos Nos 1 & 2

Michaela Paetsch Neftel (violin)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## 13hm13

CD1:
The Polydor Recordings	
1-1 Piano Concerto For The Left Hand
Composed By - Maurice Ravel
Orchestra - Orchestre De La Société Philarmonique De Paris*
Piano - Jacqueline Blancard
17:39
1-2 Fantasie For Piano And Orchestra
Composed By - Charles-Marie Widor
Orchestra - Orchestre De La Société Philarmonique De Paris*
Piano - Marcelle Herrenschmidt


----------



## 13hm13

CD 1 :

Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor K.183
Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major "Linz" K.425
Pro Musica Orchestra

Schubert : Symphony No. 4 in C minor "Tragedy" D417
Orchestre Lamoureux


----------



## Bkeske

Colin Matthews - Landscape / Cello Concerto No 1 / Hidden Variables / Memorial / Quatrain / Machines & Dreams

John Carewe conducts Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & London Sinfonietta
Michael Tilson Thomas conducts London Symphony Orchestra

NMC Recordings 2004


----------



## adriesba

First time listening to this piece. Should've listened to it sooner I guess. This is great!


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy birthday İdil Biret (born 21 November 1941) is a Turkish concert pianist*



Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16/ Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Idil Biret (piano)
Bilkent Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit
Recorded: November 2006
Recording Venue: Bilkent Symphony Hall in Ankara, Turkey


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Alina Ibragimova, violin
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Jurowski*










Superb!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1965-12-24
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Shea82821

Be starting this in a moment. I'm quite impressed by her 1st and 4th symphonies - the Juba Dance in Symphony no.4 has a lovely, semi-nostalgic tune to it - and I can't imagine her 3rd will be a let down. I haven't a clue to the other works, but I imagine they'll be just as good.


----------



## adriesba

Very enjoyable performance with great sound


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work before bed:

*Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor
Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Frank Braley*

From this set -


----------



## Shea82821

Neo Romanza said:


> Last work before bed:
> 
> *Ravel
> Piano Trio in A minor
> Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Frank Braley*
> 
> From this set -


Good choice of performance. The Joachim Trio one is pretty good also, even though I have a soft spot for the Menuhin/Cassadó/Kentner version.


----------



## Gothos

..............


----------



## adriesba

William Perry: _The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra
_
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra conducted by Paul Phillips, Michael Chertock at the piano

A bit of an obscure piece, but I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-Variations on a Theme by Handel.

Jarvi and the LSO,


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Stéphane Denève
Recorded: 2016-10-09
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
The Say piece is special composed for theme by Mr Say


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : Weihnachtsoratorium [Christmas Oratorio]

Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto), Michel Brodard (bass), Barbara Schlick (soprano)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Lausanne Vocal Ensemble
Michel Corboz


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
String Quartet in A minor, op.13*









*Emerson String Quartet *

and watching now

*Danish String Quartet *

[video]https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/watch-and-listen/video/2014-video-archive-1/mendelssohn-quartet-no-2-in-a-minor-for-strings-op-13/[/video]

_* Recorded live in the Daniel and Joanna S. Rose Studio on February 10, 2014. 
*_


----------



## Dimace

For the 80% of* Dvorak's* listeners & fans, this is the must. *Istvan and the LPO* masterfully performing the Nine Symphonies in this 1971, 7XLPs BS from DECCA. The LP box isn't so collectible as the Blu Ray box (plus 9XCDs and other Dvorak's works), but remains a good addition to your collections. If you like the originals, go for this one.


----------



## Chilham

Britten: War Requiem

Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, Heather Harper, Philip Langridge, Martyn Hill, John Shirley-Quirk, Roderick Elms, London Symphony Chorus










Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale

Claudio Cavina, Elena Cavini, La Venexiana


----------



## Shea82821

Listening mainly for the Hexachordum Apollinis, but I may end up listening to the whole album.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've never really got on with Mahler's 7th, which is why this disc, given away free with BBC Music Magazine, is the only version I own. It's a decent enough performance, but I should probably acquire another (Chailly or Abbado maybe?).


----------



## Shea82821

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've never really got on with Mahler's 7th, which is why this disc, given away free with BBC Music Magazine, is the only version I own. It's a decent enough performance, but I should probably acquire another (Chailly or Abbado maybe?).


Abbado's was so-so from what I can recall. It's been years since I last heard his Mahler in general though. Course, there's the old standby of Bernstein - the Alpha and Omega of Mahlerians. And just a little while back, I was fairly impressed by Michael Halász's performance with the PNR Symphony Orchestra.

I say just pick and choose, go from there. But always remember: don't stress if you don't like it. You may...hunted by every Mahler freak on the planet, but we don't worry about that either...


----------



## Art Rock

Tomas Luis de Victoria (1548-1611): Requiem Officium Defunctorum (Westminster Cathedral Choir, David Hill, Hyperion)

One of the most famous Renaissance composers with his most revered work. This is my favourite piece of music composed before Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Un violon à Paris

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Guillaume Bellom (piano)

Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5 in G minor
Chaplin, C: Smile from 'Modern Times'
Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Clair de Lune (from Suite Bergamasque)
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Grappelli: Les Valseuses
Handel: Sonata in D major for violin and continuo, HWV371, Op. 1 No. 13: Larghetto
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro (in the style of Pugnani)
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Puccini: O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
Schumann: Romance in A major, Op. 94 No. 2
Tchaikovsky: Otchevo? (Why?), Op. 6 No. 5
Wagner: Albumblatt 'In das Album der Fürstin M.', WWV 94
Ysaÿe: Rêve d'enfant, Op. 14


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part five either for side of an hour or so's walk (now that there is some sunshine at last...).

_Tarantella_ in G-minor for clarinet and piano WoOII/12 (1901 or 1902):
_Albumblatt_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano WoOII/13 (1902):
_Allegretto grazioso_ in A for flute and piano WoOII/14 (1902):
_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):










String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):










Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):
_Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoOII/15 (1901):
_Caprice_ and _Kleine Romanze_ for cello and piano op.79e, from _Blätter für Haus- und Kirchenmusik_ op.79 (by 1904):










_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand_ for piano WoOIII/13 (1901):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano WoO- (poss. bet. 1900-02):
_In Der Nacht_ for piano WoOIII/18 (1902):
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von J.S. Bach_ for piano op.81 (1904):


----------



## adriesba

_Peer Gynt_ suites conducted by Karajan


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 93 in D major

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Shea82821

Musicaterina said:


> Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 93 in D major
> 
> played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


Not the Szell? Tsk tsk!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Shea82821 said:


> Abbado's was so-so from what I can recall. It's been years since I last heard his Mahler in general though. Course, there's the old standby of Bernstein - the Alpha and Omega of Mahlerians. And just a little while back, I was fairly impressed by Michael Halász's performance with the PNR Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I say just pick and choose, go from there. But always remember: don't stress if you don't like it. You may...hunted by every Mahler freak on the planet, but we don't worry about that either...


I just read a review in the Guardian which recommended Chailly and Abbado, but it might have been quite old.

I do like Mahler, but I find the 7th and 8th are the symphonies I listen to least.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G major "Surprise"

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart:
Symphony No. 38 in D major, KV 504 'Prague'/Symphony No. 34 in C major, KV 338*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1953-04-05
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago

FIRST INTERNATIONAL RELEASE ON CD


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major "The clock"

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Shea82821

Gonna give the Violin Concerto another go. I was listening to this last week while constructing a lamp-box, and I think I nearly lost my marbles during it. The "violin" sounded more like a cat in serious agony. But I figured: "Well the stereo down in the workshop's a bit old, maybe it's not as bad on your headphones."

I have my doubts, but am willing enough to try again.


----------



## Shea82821

Tsaraslondon said:


> I just read a review in the Guardian which recommended Chailly and Abbado, but it might have been quite old.
> 
> I do like Mahler, but I find the 7th and 8th are the symphonies I listen to least.


Yeah it's from 2001.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Graun - Concertos

Ilja Korol (violin), Daniel Sepec (violin), Vittorio Ghielmi (viola da gamba)

Wiener Akademie, Martin Haselböck

Graun, J G: Concerto in A major for Viola da Gamba
Graun, J G: Sinfonia Grosso in D Major
Graun, J G: Violin Concerto in A Major
Graun, J G: Violin Concerto in D Minorgraun


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Shea82821 said:


> Yeah it's from 2001.


Well 20 years isn't that long in classical music terms. My favourite recordings generally, not just in Mahler, are often from the pre-digital age.


----------



## Shea82821

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well 20 years isn't that long in classical music terms. My favourite recordings generally, not just in Mahler, are often from the pre-digital age.


True for myself also.


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

If someone were to ask me which are your favorite pieces by Telemann, I would without a doubt opt for these wonderful Paris Quartets, which are also given a performance that adds to the festivity even more.

CD2


----------



## Shea82821

CD1, with Symphonies nos.1-5.

Little update from the previous post. It seems no matter what: a screechy violin and it's deranged performer, is never aided by better sound. I think my tinnitus will be aching me for a week now. At least Haydn will sooth the pain. Besides, too long since I last heard the early ones anyways.


----------



## eljr

.

Leonard Bernstein
Haydn: Symphonies No. 88

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ July 6, 2017
Original release 1984


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

Work length30:30

Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle

These performances are intensely alive and immensely invigorating. - BBC Music Magazine, July 2016, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## eljr

Yesterday, as I decorated the home.










Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 30th Nov 2018
Catalogue No: 4836274
Label: DG
Length: 89 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161363


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonata No. 1 in G minor, BWV 1001
Partita No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1002
Sonata No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003

Hilary Hahn, violin

2018


----------



## SanAntone

*Holmboe*: _Brass Concertos_ - Concerto for Tuba and Orchestra, Op. 127 (1976)
Hakan Hardenberger


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shea82821 said:


> Good choice of performance. The Joachim Trio one is pretty good also, even though I have a soft spot for the Menuhin/Cassadó/Kentner version.


This one and The Nash Ensemble (on Virgin Classics) are my favorite performances of this masterwork.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Suite On Words By Michelangelo, Op. 145
Anatoli Kotscherga, bass
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> *Yesterday, as I decorated the home*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> 
> Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel
> 
> Release Date: 30th Nov 2018
> Catalogue No: 4836274
> Label: DG
> Length: 89 minutes


Don't over do it


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shchedrin
Concerto for Orchestra No. 2, "The Chimes"
Russian NO
Pletnev*










A cool work that isn't far removed from Schnittke's sound-world.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Don't over do it


OMG! That's my house!!!!!!!



--------------------------

I Have 7 Christmas trees for the home. I realized yesterday I need 2 more to set things just as I want!

I need very specific ones and I spent hours on the internet with no luck finding them.

Tomorrow I must venture out of my lair and try the brick and motors. I'll stop at the local cigar shop for some butane and possible a good Dominican cigar, the only kind I smoke.

We had bought a duck for Thanksgiving, the American holiday this week, as my significate and I though we would dine alone. 
Alas, my eldest daughter called and she will arrive Wednesday. She will require a traditional turkey. After all, that is why kids of all ages come home, tradition makes them warm and comforted.

So, out with the duck, wild rice and brussels sprouts and in with the turkey, stuffing and sweet potatoes.

The soup changed from onion to squash, the dessert is all that remains, both a pumpkin and blueberry pie.

I would not be surprised to see the blueberry scraped and replace by pecan however. 

Not to worry, my daughter has requested I run the local 5K with her that morning so the meal will not as large a health impediment as it might otherwise be.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty awesome guitarplaying here <3 Music by Stephen Goss.


----------



## eljr

Sofia Gubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du, The Wrath of God & The Light of the End

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4861457
Label: DG
Length: 62 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021

A wonderful recording. I had to stream it again today.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Shea82821

Can I be allowed to confess, that I've never listened to De Falla before? It's an interesting realization: I've heard of him since the very start, yet not once pondered of actually hearing his music. Not once in...what 10 years now? 9 or 10? Boggles me to be honest.


----------



## starthrower

Very good sounding re-issue of the 1962 recording.


----------



## eljr

A New World

Kristina Sočanski (piano)

Release Date: 6th Sep 2019
Catalogue No: SH223
Label: Sheva Collection
Length: 42 minutes


----------



## Shea82821

Listening to Symphony no.7 only here. Bit of a shame Milhaud never recorded the piece himself, I honestly have always found the Francis performances a bit underwhelming at times. They're still good, don't get me wrong. Just not really up to par 100% of the time.


----------



## Vasks

_It always takes me two days of listening to hear a lengthy opera_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part six scattered throughout the rest of today.

The seventh and final solo violin sonata from the epic op.91 set ends with a juicy 14-minute _chaconne_ - a mighty conclusion, and well worth playing the whole lot in one go for.

The 23-disc complete chamber music series on the _Da Camera Magna_ label is a worthwhile and sterling endeavour, but I've found that the string sound can be rather harsh on the solo works and duets. A minor quibble in the great scheme of things, though.

Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):










Nos.1-3 from _Vier Präludien und Fugen_ for organ op.85 (1905):










Sonatas nos. 5-8 for solo violin op.91 nos. 1-4 (1905):










_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoOII/16 (1902):
Sonatas nos. 9-11 for solo violin op.91 nos. 5-7 (1905):


----------



## cougarjuno

Solid performances of Franck's orchestral music by Leppard and the RPO.


----------



## Flamme

American viola player Jennifer Stumm shares a range of musical choices exploring how voices, stories and music travel across continents, from improvisations on the music of Antonio Vivaldi to a surprising reinvention of a movement from a cello suite by JS Bach.

She also celebrates powerful stories performed by female voices including Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Nina Simone and Dolly Parton.

Plus a piece from Colombia written to protect the performers' cultural heritage.

A series in which each week a musician explores a selection of music - from the inside.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0011s7x


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Schnittke: The Piano Concertos (Ewa Kupiec & Maria Lettberg, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Frank Strobel, Phoenix)

It's been a while since I played this CD - a few weeks ago I played these concertos as part of the BIS box, but I think I might actually prefer this version. I still have trouble fully embracing Schnittke, but these are certainly for me among the best piano concertos composed after 1950.


----------



## fluteman

Oh, yeah -- some vintage vinyl on the platter today! I have the Chandos CD release too, but only because I haven't figured out how to get LPs inside my Walkman.


----------



## SanAntone

*Langgaard*: _The Complete Symphonies, Vol. 6_
Jan Wolanski (baritone), Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra, Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Choir, Ilya Stupel

Symphony No. 15 "Søstormen" (Storm at Sea) (with bass-baritone solo and male chorus, 1937/1949), BVN. 375


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Piano Concerto - Stephen Hough, CBSO, Andris Nelsons.*

Nice!


----------



## Merl

One of many to come this week. A top recording of all quartets on this disc, esp #2 op.13.


----------



## starthrower

My latest Mahler addition. This one is sounding really good! I've mostly listened to the old Bernstein recording over the years but the sonics and presence on this modern edition are quite stunning.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Kegelstatt Trio K498 - Nash Ensemble.*

Sorry for the grubby looking image - a decidedly not grubby perfromance from the Nashers (for all past Beano readers out there).


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #4 - arranged by Erwin Stein for chamber orchestra.

Howard Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia

Solo soprano: Daniel Hellmann (Zürcher Sängerknaben)


----------



## KevinJS

Couldn't resist this. A whole opera, brand spanking, for €3. Postage was practically free too since it came with something else.

Gluck - Orfeo Ed Euridice


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

Here goes with another fine Mendy 2.


----------



## KevinJS

starthrower said:


> My latest Mahler addition. This one is sounding really good! I've mostly listened to the old Bernstein recording over the years but the sonics and presence on this modern edition are quite stunning.


I recently ordered the Bernstein recording, but apparently it's not coming, having failed QC. However Kubelik/Bayerischen Rundfunk is still slated for arrival, so all is not lost.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Knorf

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've never really got on with Mahler's 7th, which is why this disc, given away free with BBC Music Magazine, is the only version I own. It's a decent enough performance, but I should probably acquire another (Chailly or Abbado maybe?).





Shea82821 said:


> Abbado's was so-so from what I can recall.


Strong disagreement here. Abbado's Mahler 7s, from both Chicago and Berlin, are widely considered to be highlights of their respective Mahler cycles. I love them both, with a slight preference for the Berlin account, which is superb by any standard. I have studied Mahler 7 extensively and done much comparative listening, and the Berlin Abbado Mahler 7 remains a top tier favorite for me. Other contenders include Bernstein/NYPO, Fischer/Budapest, Boulez/Cleveland, Kubelík/BRSO. Both of Abbado's are right up there, too.


----------



## KevinJS

Knorf said:


> Strong disagreement here. Abbado's Mahler 7, from both Chicago and Berlin, are widely considered to be highlights of their respective Mahler cycles. I love them both, with a slight preference for the Berlin account, which is superb by any standard. I have studied Mahler 7 extensively and done much comparative listening, and the Berlin Abbado Mahler 7 remains a top tier favorite for me. Other contenders include Bernstein/NYPO, Fischer/Budapest, Boulez/Cleveland, Kubelík/BRSO. Both of Abbado's are right up there, too.


Looks like I picked the right place to jump in. I'm waiting for Abbado/Chicago to arrive. Actually, I surprise myself. I must not have been aware of Berlin, otherwise I'd have gone for that over Chicago. Hmm, maybe not. My current Mahler-fest was inspired by a listen to Symphony #8 - Solti/Chicago.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Knorf

KevinJS said:


> Looks like I picked the right place to jump in. I'm waiting for Abbado/Chicago to arrive. Actually, I surprise myself. I must not have been aware of Berlin, otherwise I'd have gone for that over Chicago. Hmm, maybe not. My current Mahler-fest was inspired by a listen to Symphony #8 - Solti/Chicago.


I doubt very much that you'll be dissatisfied with Abbado and the CSO in Mahler! Many people still rank that Seventh as a top overall choice.


----------



## KevinJS

Knorf said:


> I doubt very much that you'll be dissatisfied with Abbado and the CSO in Mahler! Many people still rank that Seventh as a top overall choice.


Thanks for the tip. I look forward to the disk's arrival. Not sure what it was with me and Mahler, but in spite of a healthy exposure when I lived in the UK, courtesy of ClassicFM and Simon Rattle, I never really took him on board. I currently have most of the symphonies, on CD, vinyl or both and have the rest heading my way. I'm tempted to buy Michael Tilson Thomas' SACD set with the SFSO, but have managed to resist the urge thus far.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* 'Rasumovsky 1'
_Juilliard String Quartet_


----------



## KevinJS

Ralf Yusuf Gawlick - Kinderkreuzzug op 13

Ensemble Glockenpiel, Knabenchor der Chorakademie Dortmund, Youth Pro Musica, Treble Chorus of New England


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8* 'Rasumovsky 2'
_Juilliard String Quartet_


----------



## Shea82821

Mainly listening to the motets right now, but I'll do the Missa vivat felic Hercule in time.

Taking from a friend's recommendation here. I mentioned my newfound sojourn into sacred music to them, and they came in saying: "Try this, you'll be crazy if you don't love it!" I can't disagree so far.


----------



## Shea82821

Knorf said:


> Strong disagreement here. Abbado's Mahler 7s, from both Chicago and Berlin, are widely considered to be highlights of their respective Mahler cycles. I love them both, with a slight preference for the Berlin account, which is superb by any standard. I have studied Mahler 7 extensively and done much comparative listening, and the Berlin Abbado Mahler 7 remains a top tier favorite for me. Other contenders include Bernstein/NYPO, Fischer/Budapest, Boulez/Cleveland, Kubelík/BRSO. Both of Abbado's are right up there, too.


Such they claim. I'd probably like it more now if I reheard it, for as said before: the last time I heard Abbado's Mahler 7th (or any of his Mahler I think) was somewhere near 3 or 4 years ago. Maybe more, all I know for dates here.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_WDR SO - Barshai_


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Brahms*

Violin Concerto, op. 77
Double Concerto (for violin and cello), op. 102

Gidon Kremer, violin
Mischa Maisky, cello
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler Symphony #4 - Anton Nanut - Ljubljana Symphony Orchestra - Max Emanuel Cenčić (soprano)


----------



## fbjim

Aaron Copland - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - perf. Earl Wild


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss and his Heroines

A Film by Thomas von Steinaecker

featuring Brigitte Fassbaender, Renee Fleming, Dame Gwyneth Jones, Christa Ludwig, Christian Strauss, Rufus Wainwright

Wilhelm Furtwängler

From last nigh watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1961-03-24
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

Dvořák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz

Japan edition.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161393


*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 9

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

1967, reissued 2013


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:










From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss and his Heroines
> 
> A Film by Thomas von Steinaecker
> 
> featuring Brigitte Fassbaender, Renee Fleming, Dame Gwyneth Jones, Christa Ludwig, Christian Strauss, Rufus Wainwright
> 
> Wilhelm Furtwängler
> 
> From last nigh watching.


And your thoughts?


----------



## Rogerx

Benda & Benda: Violin Concertos

Josef Suk (violin), Ariane Pfister-Benda (violin)

Suk Chamber Orchestra, Christian Benda


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> And your thoughts?


Information in never a waste of tome but a bit shallow. It left nothing behind, like you said you can read more about him.
I don't see someone making a new documentary very soon.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Der Schwanendreher
Tabea Zimmermann, viola
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Hans Graf*


----------



## Shea82821

CD2, with Symphonies nos.6-8.

May do CD3 as well tonight, but I'll decide later. I'm kind-of hankering for Alfred Hill's string quartets now.


----------



## Rogerx

*Stephen Hough, CBE is a British-born classical pianist, born: 22 November 1961 .*



Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 and Triple concerto 
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano),...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384

Edita Gruberova, Kathleen Battle, Gösta Winbergh, Heinz Zednik, Martti Talvela, Will Quadflieg

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 161344
> 
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 7
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Otto Klemperer
> 
> 1969, reissued 2013


This is a very unusual performance. OK stretches the music way too far. Any forward momentum is imperceptible. But boy does it reveal the textures and Mahler's wonderfully light orchestration (yes, I know some perceive Mahler's orchestration as heavy). The feather-like timbre of so many delicate chamber-like passages are revealed astonishingly clear. It is not a performance I could possibly recommend, it's too idiosyncratic, but I love to listen to it once per year and wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

Quatuor Modigliani

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shea82821 said:


> Abbado's was so-so from what I can recall. It's been years since I last heard his Mahler in general though. Course, there's the old standby of Bernstein - the Alpha and Omega of Mahlerians. And just a little while back, I was fairly impressed by Michael Halász's performance with the PNR Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> I say just pick and choose, go from there. But always remember: don't stress if you don't like it. You may...hunted by every Mahler freak on the planet, but we don't worry about that either...


We are so fortunate that there are many easily available recordings of the music we love. All tastes are catered for.

Abbado's Chicago M7 is a personal favourite, and a recording I often return to. I can't put my finger on the reason, but I find Abbado's earlier performances to be superior to his later stuff. In fact some of Abbado's earlier performances like Simon Boccanegra and Mahler 7 are in my all time favourites.

I'd give a shout out to Iván Fischer's M7 with the Budapest Festival Orchestra regarding more recent recordings.


----------



## Shea82821

As expected: pretty nice pieces. But he really does sound almost like an off-brand Dvorak of sorts. Not that it's a bad thing, I love Dvorak so that isn't a big deal. Course it does create an interesting case in String Quartet no.2. How it's Maori related, outside of the program, is beyond me. I guess the hints of pentatonic harmony, and somewhat rough rhythms make it Maori. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chilham

Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia!

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent










Britten: Hymn to St. Cecilia

Sir David Willcocks, Choir of King's College, Cambridge










Britten: A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastic playing by Marcin Dylla here <3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works. A short-ish part seven for either side of another walk in the crisp autumn sunshine.

_Allegro_ in A for violin duo WoO (poss. 1907):










Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):










_Suite: Sechs Vortragstücke_ [_Suite: Six Lecture Pieces_] in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908):










Violin Sonata no.7 [_Kleine Sonate no.2_] in A op.103b no.2 (1909):










_Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern (aus op.76)_ [_Twelve Little Pieces on His Own Songs (from op.76)_] for violin and piano op.103c (arr. 1909):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész


----------



## Rogerx

CD8
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.1 in F Sharp Minor & No.4 in G Minor/ Paganini Variations

Vladimir AShkemazy

London Symphony Orchestra, Previn


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*


----------



## Shea82821

Relistening to this again. It's probably my favourite of his symphonies from the start of his late-period. It just gets everything about what his style was evolving from and into right, can't explain why. It's simply a lovely piece.


----------



## Vasks

_With Witold_

*Lutoslawski - Overture for String Orchestra (Guber/VoxBox)
Lutoslawski - Partita (Mutter/DG)
Lutoslawski - Symphony #3 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## SanAntone

*RUED LANGGAARD* - _In Tenebras Exteriores_ 
- Flemming Dreisig (Organ) 
- 2-Disc Hybrid SACD 
- Dacapo 6.220528/29


----------



## Malx

Second part of this disc which consists of:

*Schumann, Märchenerzählungen Op 132 & Fantasiestücke, Op. 73 - Nash Ensemble.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 9_
Roger Norrington


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez

Thibaut Garcia (guitar), Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Ben Glassberg

Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Sainz de la Maza, R: El Vito
Sainz de la Maza, R: Rondeña
Sainz de la Maza, R: Zapateado
Tansman: Musique de cour d'après Robert de Visée


----------



## Shea82821

All this talk of Blomstedt has lured me back in. The Beethoven's 7th I grew up with, the Beethoven's 7th I'll very likely be cherishing until they put me in the ground.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## fbjim

Listened to this one last night because a random post here remind me of it.









I still don't know why Abbado made a random 9th with Berlin/Sony between his two other more famous cycles, but I think this is his best 9th and one of the best in modern sound. I'm glad he made it, anyway!


----------



## Art Rock

Schnittke - Film Music Edition (4 CD's Box-Set)
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin under Strobel (Capriccio)

CD 1 playing right now. Now this is a totally different side of Schnittke. Melodious, light-weight, and an amazing contrast with his concert hall works. A big thank you to the thrift shop customers who passed on the chance to buy this box for 2 euro until I came along.

ETA: that was based on the first movie soundtrack excerpts (_The story of an unknown actor_). Now playing, the second soundtrack on CD 1, _The Commissar_, and here we can hear more of the Schnittke we know, although still trimmed down to suit the movie audience I suppose.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161402


*George Frideric Handel*

An Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
Cecilia, volgi un sguardo

The King's Consort
Robert King

2004

* * * Happy St. Cecilia's Day * * *


----------



## Endeavour

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"









Carlo Maria Giulini/Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

Sir Adrian Cedric Boult is my usual go-to man when I am in an Elgarian mood.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6
MusicAeterna
Currentzis*


----------



## Rogerx

Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum

& motets

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

anon.: Agnus Dei
anon.: Agnus Dei
Obrecht: Cuius sacrata viscera a 4
Obrecht: Mater Patris / Sancta Dei genitrix
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum
Obrecht: O beate Basili / O beate pater
Obrecht: Salve Regina (6 voices)


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Second part of this disc which consists of:
> 
> *Schumann, Märchenerzählungen Op 132 & Fantasiestücke, Op. 73 - Nash Ensemble.*


I have this recording and played in the past these on the clarinet,Schumann is for an A clarinet


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

Cd 12

Piano Quintet In A Minor, Op. 84
Ensemble - The Allegri String Quartet
Piano - John Ogdon

String Quartet In E Minor, Op. 83
Ensemble - The Music Group Of London

Serenade
Concert Allegro, Op. 46
Piano - John Ogdon


----------



## haziz

I know this is heresy to the legions of Mahlerians out there but in my usual manner I will listen to the first 3 movements of his 2nd symphony then move on.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first 3 movements)
_New York Philharmonic - Bernstein_


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th Symphony.

Saraste and the Finnish RSO ( first listen!)

A measured ( and none the worse for that) performance in very good sound (RCA Gold Seal)


----------



## ELbowe

*Just arrived in post…outer box a tad battered but contents undamaged, …..most excited:
Josquin & the Franco-Flemish School*


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-5th Symphony.
> 
> Saraste and the Finnish RSO ( first listen!)
> 
> A measured ( and none the worse for that) performance in very good sound (RCA Gold Seal)


And on to a rather fine ( strings) recording of En Saga. Having recently listened to Jarvi's recording of the two Scenes Historique I find myself enjoying Sibelius more programmatic works ( end of November seems to enhance relevance)


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Symphony No.3

Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Released 2021


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


>


I thought I owed about all of the Virtuoso series but I have never seen this one.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 7, Op 59/1 'Razumovsky' - Artemis Quartet*

Streamed via Qobuz - finger hovering over the buy button as the box set is at a good price.










E.T.A. - button pressed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
Alexey Tikhomirov, bass
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Muti*


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Ein deutsches Requiem_, Op. 45
Genia Kühmeier, Gerald Finley
Netherlands Radio Choir, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons

New arrival.

This a wonderful, wonderful performance. Immediately, I am highly enamored of it. There are so many things I love about it! It captures everything of what was so special about Jansons's work with the RCO, which suits this great work perfectly.


----------



## vincula

Must give this one a go, Knorf. I haven't got any modern recording of Brahms' _Ein deutsches Requiem_ on my crowded shelves.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## MusicSybarite

Shea82821 said:


> View attachment 161361
> 
> 
> Gonna give the Violin Concerto another go. I was listening to this last week while constructing a lamp-box, and I think I nearly lost my marbles during it. The "violin" sounded more like a cat in serious agony. But I figured: "Well the stereo down in the workshop's a bit old, maybe it's not as bad on your headphones."
> 
> I have my doubts, but am willing enough to try again.


This composer hardly ever manages to surprise me. He composed some interesting and pleasant works, but I'm rather indifferent to most of his music.


----------



## Knorf

*Orlando di Lasso*: _Prophetiæ Sibyllarum_
De Labyrintho

The chromaticism of this work is wild (for the time)! For example, all twelve notes of the chromatic scale are heard within the first seven bars. Always used for dramatic text-setting effect, the harmonic shifts and sudden modulations are extraordinary and attention-grabbing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chailly in Leipzig......

Brahms-Serenades.


----------



## Itullian

The 5 cd set i got looks just like this but contains 4 well known operas arranged for wind band and string bass by Julius Rudel. Plus Fidelio
One of the coolest boxes i ever bought!


----------



## SanAntone

*Scriabin*: _Prometheus - The Poem of Fire_, Op. 60 (1910)
Pierre Boulez, Anatol Ugorski, Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Endeavour

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 9







Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part eight. Five substantial works to take me through the evening. As Reger's career progressed he certainly knew how to thicken the gravy - a kind of specially-formulated chromatic cornflour, perhaps?

Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):










String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):










Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):










Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):










String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Christian Bach - Three London Symphonies


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2
4 Ballades, Schumann Variations, Sonata in F minor


----------



## Shea82821

MusicSybarite said:


> This composer hardly ever manages to surprise me. He composed some interesting and pleasant works, but I'm rather indifferent to most of his music.


Yeah I've had about the same so far. Some have been good, especially his symphonies and a few of the piano pieces. It's come along the way with a handful of dud's, though, and the Violin Concerto is one such piece.

Mind you, I suspect the problem is greatly amplified by the violinist rather than the piece alone. Just like with what I experienced in De'Ath's performance of Piano Sonata no.3, I've heard a bit of his violin sonatas before, and the later ones had a similar flavour to it. Just minus the impression that they're killing a cat.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder, AV 150
Kiri Te Kanawa, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Solti*

From this set -


----------



## KevinJS

Simone Rubino/Windsbacher Knabenchor - Water And Spirit


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161415


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Three Weimar Cantatas
BWV 12, 172, 182

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, director

1996, reissued 2001


----------



## Knorf

*Orlando di Lasso*: Magnificat _Præter rerum seriem_, _Officium natalis Christi_, _In principio erat Verbum_
De Labyrintho

Listening through the remainder of this disc's program. These performances are outstanding!


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Titan

Bernstein/Concertgebouw


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo and Juliet (the complete ballet), op. 64

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn


----------



## Shea82821

Listening to the Hymn to Friendship (Hymnus an die Freundschaft), probably some other pieces too.

It's actually kind-of funny how I knew Nietzsche, first and foremost, as a musician long before I knew he was a philosopher. Especially since it's a pretty ignored detail of his life, besides his association with Wagner.


----------



## agoukass

Cesar Franck: Symphony in D minor; Le chausseur maudit; Les Eolides 

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schumann- Symphony No. 2 In C Major. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano
René Kollo, tenor
CSO
Solti*


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphony #9

Bernstein/Vienna Phil


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Shea82821

Definitely an interesting find of mine from a while back. I've been tempted for over a month, but I've finally opted to give it a go. Quite nice so far, I have to say.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Piano Concerto; Concert Allegro; Introduction & Allegro

Vladimir Ashkenazy

London Symphony Orchestra, Segal


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata 
Karen Khachaturian: Cello Sonata 

Mstislav Rostropovich
Dmitri Shostakovich
Dmitri Kabalevsky
Karen Khachaturian


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Mendelssohn
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 107 "Reformation"
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nézet-Séguin*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Rogerx

( Almost) Advent Live

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

trad.: Tomorrow Shall be my Dancing Day
Bednall: Noe, noe
Bingham, J: The clouded heaven
Britten: A Hymn of Saint Columba
Bullard, A: Glory to the Christ Child
Comeau: Lux mundi
Gibbons, O: This is the Record of John
Joubert: There Is No Rose
Long, James: Vigilate
Palestrina: Fuit homo missus a Deo
Watts, T: The Birth of Speech


----------



## Merl

Better start as I mean to go on, today. Definitely a harder-edged account. Love the recorded sound.


----------



## Shea82821

Xenakis: Hmm...yes, harpsichord bashing is good music.
Me: Who let their kid play on the harpsichord?


----------



## Rogerx

The Russian Album

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Arensky: Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23
Rachmaninov: Suite No. 2 for Two Pianos, Op. 17
Shostakovich: Concertino for two pianos in A minor, Op. 94
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Chailly in Leipzig......
> 
> Brahms-Serenades.


Not sure about pace.....I prefer a more relaxed approach to these essentially reflective pieces ( to my ears anyway) rather than this apparent race to the finish line!


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein

Lucia Valentini-Terrani (La Grande Duchesse), Carla di Censo (Wanda), Carlo Allemanno (Fritz), Étienne Ligot (baritone), Frank Cassard (Népomuc), Thomas Morris (Baron Puck), Richard Plaza (Prince Paul), Bernard Imbert (Baron Grog)

Orchestra Internazionale d'Italia, Emmanuel Villaume


----------



## Chilham

Tallis: Spem in Album, If Ye Love Me

Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars










Tallis: Cantiones Sacrae

David Skinner, Alamire










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"

Ronald Brautigam










Berlioz: Harold en Italie

Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra, Tabea Zimmerman










Sibelius: Karelia Suite

Osmo Vänskä, Sinfonia Lahti


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms 3d Symphony 




After having seen it played live last week , I am listening to one of my favourite recordings of it Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Claudio Abbado / Deutsche Grammophone

Live performance was good , really enjoyed it.


----------



## Shea82821

CD3, with Symphonies nos.9-12.

It's surprising how nostalgic it's been listening to these again. Albeit in a bittersweet way, considering the time I associate hearing Haydn's first...20 or 30 symphonies, really hearkens to an unpleasant time of my life. Almost as much as Mahler's curiously enough named Tragic Symphony.

May do some Prokofiev later on though.


----------



## Art Rock

Walther - Organ Music (Stella, Brilliant Classics, 12 CD box)

Taking a break from Schnittke (the last six CD's I played were all Schnittke - I don't post every CD I play). This box arrived a few days ago, a lovely bargain at less than 1 euro per CD. Playing the first CD right now. Good sound, and anyway I enjoy almost every organ CD I listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've been working my way through the Mahler Symphonies and have now reached the eighth, which I've never quite got on with. I used to have the famous Solti recording on LP, but for a long time didn't bother to get a recording on CD. In the interests of completeness I eventually decided to go for the Tennstedt on CD to see if it would change my views, but I can't say it has and it's still the Mahler symphony I listen to least. Tennstedt doesn't have Solti's starry line up, but his soloists are all pretty good. I can't really fault the performance.

This one is coupled to a rather disappointing version of _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ which is completely lacking in atmosphere. Popp and Weikl are recorded far too close and both seem uncharacteristically out of sorts.


----------



## Rogerx

CD35
Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Vladimir Askenazy 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Solti


----------



## Shea82821

Art Rock said:


> Walther - Organ Music (Stella, Brilliant Classics, 12 CD box)
> 
> Taking a break from Schnittke (the last six CD's I played were all Schnittke - I don't post every CD I play). This box arrived a few days ago, a lovely bargain at less than 1 euro per CD. Playing the first CD right now. Good sound, and anyway I enjoy almost every organ CD I listen to.


Stella's stuff is absolutely gorgeous. No doubt some of the best Brilliant Classics has released in recent years. I was listening to his Pachelbel the other day, which was really nicely performed and the same in recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part nine for most of this afternoon.

The fourth prelude and fugue from op.117 is actually a huge _chaconne_ movement - a whopping 18 minutes long!

String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):










Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):










_Aus meinem Tagebuche_ [_From My Diary_] vol. 2 - ten pieces for piano op.82 (1906):
_Aus meinem Tagebuche_ [_From My Diary_] vol. 4 - seven pieces for piano op.82 (1912):










_Acht Präludien und Fugen_ [_Eight Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 & Golden Spinning Wheel

Netherlands Philharmonic, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161429


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7

Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber

1975 and 1976, reissued 1995


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Brian - Comedy Overture: The Tinker's Wedding (Mackerras/EMI)
Warlock [aka Heseltine] - Serenade for Strings (Lane/Epic)
Vaughn Williams - The Wasps-Aristophanic Suite (Boult/Angel)
Britten - Piano Concerto (Richter/London)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 7th Symphony , "Leningrad"

Kirill Kondrashin , Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

Vocals:
Also includes the mighty Psalm 136

James Bowman-Nigel Rogers-Richard Wistreich-Ian Partridge and others


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Guest

One more return to Honegger's Symphony No 5. I listened again to Dutoit/Bayerischen Rundfunks and Markevitch/Lamouroux



















In my view, Markevitch gets this music just right, conveying the sense of urgency and horror that seems animate this music, which is generally thought of as being reflective of Honegger's pessimistic view of human civilization after the Second World War. Dutoiit tends to luxuriate in the wonderful sonorities in this music, but the impact is reduced.

Unfortunately Markevitch suffers from somewhat shrill mono sound. Listening a second time I found I could imagine what the performance really sounded like, peeling off the technical imperfection of the recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphonies Nos. 6 & 8
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Tafelmusik

A fine Telemann recording

Monica Hugget,Alison Bury
Ku Ebbinge,Michel Henry
Crispian Steele-Perkins


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Mass in C minor*

This recording doesn't work for me. Sawallisch has a large, diffuse-sounding choir, and this piece comes across as plodding. I would like to hear someone like John Eliot Gardiner take this on. His choir could cut through the muck and make a better case for it.


----------



## Itullian

52 sonatas
Disc 1 of 4
Highly recommended.


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4861944
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## eljr

Snider: Penelope

Shara Worden (vocals)

Signal, Brad Lubman

Release Date: 26th Oct 2010
Catalogue No: NWAM023
Label: New Amsterdam
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 (No. 8, _die neue Schubert-Ausgabe_) in C major, D. 944 "Great"
London Classical Players, Roger Norrington

Make no mistake: this is a superb performance. It is top notch in every way: orchestral execution, intonation, tone quality, phrasing, dramatic pacing, expressive inflection, dynamic contrast, etc. It holds up as outstanding still. It is hardly just I who says so (speaking as a professional musician with over 30 years experience). Many critics have praised this recording, when it was released and since then.

There are some who cavil against the relatively brisk tempos, but the tempos are hardly extreme in actuality.

In short, this is unequivocally one of my favorite Schubert symphony performances, by anybody. But I can totally understand how someone might have other preferences. That's perfectly above board in itself, with which I have no quarrel.

But some of the negative comments about this recording, and the derision by some of Norrington in general, as a "charlatan," "amateurish," or the orchestra as "pathetically scrappy", "out of their depth," are totally unfair, scurrilous nonsense. That type of commentary, especially when so egregiously unwarranted, is abhorrent to me.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77_
David Oistrakh, violin
French National Radio Orchestra
Otto Klemperer​
This one's been on the turntable for two days and between times, when I can, I've listened to a little snippet. Today, I finally got a chance to sit and listen to the whole recording. Wow!

I was not an immediate fan of Brahms, but as time passes, I appreciate his music more and more.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Malx

Today I have been sampling and playing a wide selection of recordings of the Mendelssohn 2nd string quartet those below are the three that have left the best impression so far.

Alban Berg (Live),
Tetzlaff,
Henschel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part ten for the rest of today.

_Introduktion, Passacaglia und Fuge_ for organ op.127 (1913):










_Sechs Präludien und Fugen_ [_Six Preludes and Fugues_] for solo violin op.131a (1914):










_Drei Duos (Canons und Fugen) im alten Stil_ [_Three Duos (Canons and Fugues) in Olden Style_] for violin duo op.131b (1914):










Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914):










_Variationen und Füge uber ein Thema von George Philipp Telemann_ for piano op.134 (1914):


----------



## eljr

Nadia Sirota: Baroque
Nadia Sirota
March 18, 2013


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Yuja Wang (piano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG
Length: 30 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Fischer*


----------



## eljr

When Do We Dance?

Lise de la Salle (piano)

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: V5468
Label: Naive
Runtime: 1:21

Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
August 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55
Orchestre National de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon










Followed by:

*Witold Lutosławski*: _Chain 3_, _Novelette_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Witold Lutosławski

ETA: these are _such_ fantastic pieces!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Quite intriguing and beguiling this second opera by Georg Friedrich Haas premiered in 1996


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161436


*Robert Schumann*

Kreisleriana, op. 16
Carnival, op. 9

Mitsuko Uchida, piano

1995, reissued 2007


----------



## Eramire156

*Richard Strauss 
Vier Letzte Lieder*









*Gundula Janowitz

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker *


----------



## eljr

SCHUBERT: SYMPHONY NO.8 / MOZART: SYMPHONY NO.41
SACD
Eugen Jochum

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ September 23, 2012


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Recommended for anyone interested in listening to a relatively new and very very exciting Piano Concerto


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C major, op.59 no.3
String Quartet in E flat major, op.74*









*Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## KevinJS

Mendelssohn - A couple of symphonies


----------



## JTS

Liszt Funerialles

Cziffra


----------



## KevinJS

Tubin - Symphonies 3&8


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161442


*Gustav Mahler*

Das Lied von der Erde

Marjana Lipovšek, mezzo-soprano
Ben Heppner, tenor

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini

1994, compilation 2005


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeny Mravinsky conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphonies No. 4 In F Minor, Op.36 / No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64 / No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique". Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 4 LP box, 1974.

This set has been on my mind the last few days, I really like it.


----------



## KevinJS

Prokofiev - Symphonies 1 & 5


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 6
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernhard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Wagner
Wesendonck Lieder, WWV 91

Mahler
Rückert-Lieder

Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano
LSO
Boulez*


----------



## Knorf

*Mieczysław Weinberg*: Symphony No. 20, Op. 150
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund

If I'm honest, I didn't get much out of this on my first listen. Giving it another go.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Mieczysław Weinberg*: Symphony No. 20, Op. 150
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Thord Svedlund
> 
> If I'm honest, I didn't get much out of this on my first listen. Giving it another go.


I like Weinberg's early symphonies very much, especially the 4th, 5th and 6th, but his later ones aren't too interesting. And I say this as a huge Shostakovich fanatic and fan of Soviet Era music. The _Cello Concerto_, however, is superb and this is a fine performance of it, too.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #2 "Resurrection"

Bernstein - NY Philharmonic - Westminster Choir


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Denis Matsuev
Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

This concerto is such a blast!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Michael Haydn - Requiem for Archbishop Sigismund*
Rilling et al.

Have to say, this is my first time seriously listening to anything by Michael Haydn, and I'm really impressed. For me this is on par with Mozart's Requiem and arguably more dramatic, even though I admittedly have never been the biggest fan of that work.


----------



## Bkeske

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
> Denis Matsuev
> Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev
> 
> This concerto is such a blast!


Was just looking at that album on Tidal today. Saved the Orchestra in my favorites. Will have to take it for a virtual spin here in the near future.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Le Pas d'Acier_ (ballet in two scenes), Op. 41
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Michail Jurowski


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
The Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
Symphonic Dances, Op. 45
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Bkeske

Eduard Fischer conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57, Prague Chamber Soloists / Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion, Collegium Musicum Pragense
&
František Vajnar conducts Roussel - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra
Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakia


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert in D major & Piano Trio

Stephen Shipps (violin), Eric Larsen (piano)

Meadowmount Trio, Wihan String Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

János Ferencsik conducts Kodály - Balett Zene & Szimfónia. The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra. Qualiton 1965, Hungarian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Langgaard
Symphony No. 2 'Vaarbrud' (Awakening of Spring), BVN 53A
Anu Komsi, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Oramo*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Shea82821

Second-listen through, this has been a strong favourite of mine recently.

A real shame he never lived past the age of 35, he had the makings of an all-time Romantic great. In fact: I think his Symphony no. 1 to be amongst the best Russian symphonies, written between Tchaikovsky's no.6 (the Pathétique) and Myaskovsky's own no. 6.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## KevinJS

Just had to tear the factory seal off this one. 25 years old and just getting its first spin.


----------



## Rogerx

*Manuel María de Falla y Matheu -Cádiz, 23 november 1876*



Manuel de Falla: El amor brujo & El retablo de maese Pedro

Ginesa Ortega

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4 (K 412, K 417, K 447, K 495)

Gunter Hogner, horn
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm

More gorgeous Mozart from this set!


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Bridge: Cello Concertos

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Ward


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Piano Concerto & Guitar Concerto

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano), Eduardo Fernandez (guitar)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Andre Previn


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet

Karl Leister, Leipziger Streichquartett










Berlioz: Roméo Et Juliette Part 1

Robin Ticciati, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Serenade for String Orchestra

John Wilson, Sinfonia of London










Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4

Silesian Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin

James Ehnes (violin)

New recording


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO performing Brahms' 2nd Symphony....

Magical!


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
> Denis Matsuev
> Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev
> 
> This concerto is such a blast!


Nice blast!

I always wonder why some critics/scholars bash this delightful concerto. Oh, do they also want to bash Mozart's piano concertos? Just because Dimitri said it had no merit, and him being him, it does not mean that it has no merit.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Tzigane

Pièce En Forme De Habanera

Sonate Posthume Pour Violon Et Piano

Berceuse Sur Le Nom De Gabriel Fauré

Sonate Pour Violon Et Violoncelle

Sonate Pour Violon Et Piano

Piano - Pascal Rogé
Violin - Chantal Juillet


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos 3 & 4 - Emil Gilels, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

Apologies for the over large image.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3/ 
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2

Wilhelm Kempff (piano), Henryk Szeryng (violin), Pierre Fournier (cello)
Recorded: 1969-08
Recording Venue: Théâtre Municipal, Vevey

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Saraste and the Finnish RSO

Continuing to work my way through the bargain Red Seal box of the symphony cycle and various other orchestral works. 
Impressive performance and recording of the Karelia Suite and Finlandia, now listening to the 1st symphony. Generally my least favourite of the seven I prefer a more 'economical' and reserved performance ( ie Berglund and the COE) but this Saraste recording really is rather enjoyable....and to these ears well recorded!


----------



## Bourdon

*Holst*

Hymns from the Rig Veda, 4th Group - The Homecoming - A Dirge for Two Veterans - Six Choral Folk Songs - Choruses, canons and carols

The Baccholian Singers of London
Englisch Chamber Orchestra / Ian Humhris


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part eleven scattered throughout this afternoon.

_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo cello op.131c (1915):










_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoOII/19 (1915):










_Drei Suiten_ [_Three Suites_] for solo viola op.131d (1915):










Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Requiem & Mozart: Coronation Mass

Maria Stader, Oralia Dominguez, Ernst Haefliger, Michel Roux

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Elisabeth Brasseur Choir, Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris, Igor Markevitch


----------



## haziz




----------



## Shea82821

Admittedly, not as bad as people sometimes make it out to be. But Furtwangler _really_ needed someone to aid his editing. I mean, it's bloated to hell and back again. The first movement could've been easily cut in half, and still hold the same amount of expressed content. I imagine the rest will tell a similar tale.

Funniest part though: reading the Youtube comments for this piece. "Bruckner's Tenth," "perfect masterpiece," "it's so concise." Not going to lie, they're better the symphony itself :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No.5
Norfolk Rhapsody No.1
The Lark Ascending


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So I come to Mahler's last completed symphony and Karajan's last Mahler recording. Having now listened to all the symphonies except the unfinished 10th, I think I can safely say that the 9th is my favourite and this Karajan performances is just wonderful. It really moved me today and I had to sit in silence afterwards to allow it to sink in properly.


----------



## Rogerx

The Easy Winners & Other Rag-Time Music of Scott Joplin

Itzhak Perlman (violin), André Previn (piano)

Joplin: Bethena (A Concert Waltz)
Joplin: Elite Syncopations
Joplin: Magnetic Rag
Joplin: Pineapple Rag
Joplin: Ragtime Dance
Joplin: Solace
Joplin: Sugar Cane
Joplin: The Easy Winners
Joplin: The Entertainer
Joplin: The Strenuous Life


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161458


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti grossi, op. 6 nos. 1-4

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1984


----------



## Bkeske

Shea82821 said:


> View attachment 161457
> 
> 
> Admittedly, not as bad as people sometimes make it out to be. But Furtwangler _really_ needed someone to aid his editing. I mean, it's bloated to hell and back again. The first movement could've been easily cut in half, and still hold the same amount of expressed content. I imagine the rest will tell a similar tale.
> 
> Funniest part though: reading the Youtube comments for this piece. "Bruckner's Tenth," "perfect masterpiece," "it's so concise." Not going to lie, they're better the symphony itself :lol:


I have a copy of Furtwangler's No. 2 with the Berlin Philharmonic, directed by Furtwangler. I played it once, and have never spun it again. Yes, I should probably give it another go, but know I was not impressed, at all.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Dvorak - Overture: My Home (Neumann/Supraphon)
Dvorak - Cello Concerto (Gendron/Philips)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Lutosławski, Partita & Chain 2 - Anne-Sophie Mutter, BBC SO, Witold Lutosławski.*

Two excellent works well played by A-S Mutter under the direction of the composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
The Bells, Op. 35
John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Sheila Armstrong (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Previn*


----------



## Bourdon

*Gilbert & Sullivan*

Isolanthe
Overture di Ballo

Pro Arte Orchestra 
BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

English Bach Festival Choir

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

..............................


----------



## Itullian

A few of these to start the day.
Very well done. ovpp


----------



## eljr

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Work length35:29

Jan Kraybill (organ)
Kansas City Symphony
Michael Stern
Recorded: 20-21 June 2013
Recording Venue: Helzberg Hall, Kauffman Center for the Performing Arts, Kansas City, Missouri, United States

Release Date: 8th Jul 2015
Catalogue No: RR136
Label: Reference Recordings
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2015
Editor's Choice


----------



## vincula

A real gem. What a thrilling performance!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Concerto No. 2 in B-flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 19
Concerto No. 4 in G Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 58_
Rudolf Serkin, Piano
with the Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy, Conductor​


----------



## MozartsGhost

It's getting that time of year! 

I have this boxset as well and I really enjoy it!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 9
LSO
Solti*


----------



## MozartsGhost

Bkeske said:


> Evgeny Mravinsky conducts Tchaikovsky - Symphonies No. 4 In F Minor, Op.36 / No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64 / No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique". Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 4 LP box, 1974.
> 
> This set has been on my mind the last few days, I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 161443


I have this boxset as well and I really enjoy it!


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro (Highlights)

Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-fields


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26
Ekaterina Sergeeva, Alexander Timchenko
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Overblown, this symphony, but to my ears it's extremely interesting nonetheless. Also, this is a very fine performance and recording.


----------



## Malx

Given how long I've been listening to CM and Bruckner it may be hard to believe this is my first listen to this recording. It has been well supported over the years by critics and buyers alike - my first impressions are it is a very decent account.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum.*


----------



## Art Rock

Schoenberg - Concerto for String Quartet, Suite for piano, Lied der Waldtaube, Das Buch der hangenden Garten (Robert Craft et al, Naxos).

I have almost finished (re)listening to my Schnittke CD's, which took up most of my classical music listening time the past week or so. Meanwhile, moving up in the alphabet to do the same with my Schoenberg CD's (Schoeck I've already done in between).

This is all part of a project I started years ago, to listen to every single CD in my collection again (alphabetically per composer) and catalog them at the same time. Completing the S will be a major effort with Schubert, Schumann, Shostakovich, Sibelius, Richard Strauss and Stravinsky still to come among the heavy hitters.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I've long been a fan of Hungarian composer Karl Goldmark's _Rustic Wedding_ Symphony (Ländliche Hochzeit), Op. 26 (premiered 1876), and have a handful of recordings of it (including the Bernstein/NYPhil on a Sony Classical CD; the López-Cobos/LAPhil on a Musical Heritage Society CD; the Hubert Reichert/Westphalian Symphony on a Turnabout LP; the Previn/Pittsburgh on an Angel Records LP; and, of course, the (Mono Reissue) Beecham/Royal Philharmonic on a Philips LP. In fact, the Rustic Wedding was a work that I possessed in score copy before I ever heard the music. I recall poring over the score, reading the melodies while tapping out rhythms with my fingers, thinking that this piece must _sound_ pretty good. It was some while later that I first heard the work, beginning somewhere in the middle of the first movement when I turned on the Jeep radio to the local "classical" station, only to realize some minute or so in that I was hearing the Goldmark symphony for the first time. Soon after I purchased my first recording, and I've been a fan of the work for years.

But, I had never heard the Goldmark Symphony No. 2, Op. 35, before yesterday, when, confronted with a comment on the Discogs site, I decided it was time to turn to hearing this symphony, a work I have had one recorded copy of (the Michael Halász/Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra reading on a Marco Polo CD) for several years now. I've been putting off hearing it till a "special occasion" might arise, though what that occasion was I had no idea; but I've many times over the years meant to finally get around to hearing the piece. And now, I finally have.

















I must say, I enjoyed the work. It's a bright, sunny "Romantic era" symphony in the vein of Schumann or Raff. Delightful, overall. But I likely still prefer the _Rustic Wedding_, which has, I feel, just a touch more "magic" to it, especially in the above mentioned Bernstein recording.

But first hearings can be deceptive, and I owe it to composer Goldmark to re-hear this work, which I will do so again, soon. I may even pick up a second version of the work, though I'm not sure there are many to choose from. Still, one can't really know a work until one has heard it several times and preferably in different conductor/orchestra combinations. Unfortunately, I do not have a score to this one. But my final assessment is: the Goldmark Symphony No. 2 is certainly worth a hearing.

By the way: the composer's A minor Violin Concerto is highly celebrated and belongs in the ears-repertoire of every lover of high Romantic "classical" music. And there are several find recordings of this one to choose from.


----------



## eljr

Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra

Work length23:14

Martha Argerich (piano)
Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2018-05-07
Recording Venue: Musikverein, Wien

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: 4837537
Label: DG

Presto Recording of the Week
11th June 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Assorted Programs


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*
_Malmo SO - Sixten Ehrling_


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet in A minor Op 132 - Takács Quartet.*

Enjoying this set so far.


----------



## eljr

Gubaidulina: The Wrath of God

Work length16:57

Vadim Repin (violin)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-12-08
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4861457
Label: DG

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

Coll, F: Violin Concerto

Work length27:32

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin)
Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra
Gustavo Gimeno

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186951
Label: Pentatone

Presto Editor's Choice
June 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Contemporary
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Contemporary


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - chamber and instrumental works part twelve of twelve for the rest of today.

And that is that. No doubt there would have been plenty more to come had Reger not succumbed to a heart attack aged only 43 brought on by two decades of eating binges, alcohol abuse, heavy smoking and chronic overwork. A pity - amongst other things it would have been interesting to see how further Reger could have gone down his own particular path at a time when changes to the musical climate of Europe were already gathering pace.

_Serenade no.2_ in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):










String Trio no.2 D-minor op.141b (1915):










_Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor for organ op.135b (1916):










_Sieben Stücke_ for organ op.145 (1915-16):










Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## eljr

Bach Cello Suites Complete Collection
Zuill Bailey 
BMV 1012
Released:	2021


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Work length1:07:52Album only
Dimitry Ivashchenko (soloist), Christian Elsner (soloist), Annette Dasch (soloist), Eva Vogel (soloist)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin
Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Schubert Symphony No 8 'Unfinished' - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

Studio recording from this box.


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - die Zauberflöte

Georg Solti/Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Sir Simon Rattle_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161467


*Gabriel Fauré*

Requiem
Ave verum Corpus
Tantum ergo
Ave Maria
Maria, Mater gratiae
Cantique de Jean Racine
Messe Basse

The Cambridge Singers
Members of the City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

1984 and 1988, reissued 2010


----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No. 3
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2*
_WDR SO - Aadland_


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony no.2, op.43









Sir Colin Davis
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## 13hm13

Glenn Gould - William Byrde, Orlando Gibbons - A Consort Of Musicke Bye William Byrde And Orlando Gibbons


----------



## Guest

On some social media account another I saw auditory mention of Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time, and was mortified that, despite being a fan of Messiaen, I had never heard the work. Sure enough, I have it in the Warner Messiaen edition.










I'll admit that I was completely flummoxed by this work. Could not make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Le chant du rossignol*

I'm on again, off again with Stravinsky. I'm reading Stephen Walsh's two-volume biography hoping to crack the nut. As to this piece, it's nice, but it's not ringing my chimes. I must be missing something.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Chorus and Instruments II.*

Morton Feldman is one composer who I don't have to learn about to appreciate; I just like how it sounds.


----------



## fbjim

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - Perf. Maurizo Pollini







For whatever reason I rarely pull out the middle Beethoven sonatas compared to the early and especially the late ones. Not sure why - I always love Les Adieux whenever I hear it.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8

Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## Neo Romanza

Going through Blomstedt's traversal of the Sibelius symphonies, starting with the 1st:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lucier, North American Time Capsule 1967*

Lucier took a synthesizer with a vocoder to synthesize several voices or instruments into what we would sound like to an alien culture. The Sound Arts and Design Research Blog calls it "one of the most interesting experiments of the non-semantic uses of the human voice and also a very powerful example of speech-processing technology."

Of course, it could also be said to sound like kids recording themselves making rude noises.


----------



## fbjim

^^^^ ya gotta love the early days of electronic music where it was mostly restricted to people at research labs, and nobody knew what they were doing. I do love Subotnik, and early electro-acoustic stuff, though.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161478


*Robert Schumann*

Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Fantasiestücke, op. 73
Five pieces in folk-style, op. 102
Adagio & Allegro in A flat major, op. 70

Anne Gastinel, cello
Claire Désert, piano
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Louis Langrée, conductor

2004


----------



## Barbebleu

13hm13 said:


> Glenn Gould - William Byrde, Orlando Gibbons - A Consort Of Musicke Bye William Byrde And Orlando Gibbons
> 
> View attachment 161469


I just love this album. Gould at his most interesting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Siegfried - Bayreuth 1976. Just brilliant.


----------



## KevinJS

Highlights from J. Strauss operettas


----------



## Knorf

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Klangbeschreibung III_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen


----------



## Bkeske

Kyndelkvartetten 2 Stråkkvartetter : Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14 & Music For Strings (1952). Sveriges Radio 1967, Swedish release


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů

Janáček Quartet : String Quartet No. 5 
Vlach Quartet : String Quartet No. 7
Supraphon 1980, Czechoslovakia


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart 225 - Complete Quintets*


----------



## Rogerx

A Song of Thanksgiving

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Joseph Silverstein

Bernstein: West Side Story
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Handel: Coronation Anthem No. 1, HWV258 'Zadok the Priest'
Handel: Messiah
Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Vaughan Williams: A Song of Thanksgiving


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## 13hm13

Gustav Holst, Sir Charles Groves, The London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir - The Hymn Of Jesus


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161485


*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*

Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Missa Assumpta est Maria in caelum
Sicut lilium inter spinas I
Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Lamentations for Holy Saturday (Lesson 3, 6vv)
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

1980-1998, compilation 2005


----------



## Bkeske

The Nash Ensemble - The Chamber Music Of Malcolm Arnold #2. Hyperion 1986 UK release


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn* The Complete Symphonies

Symphonies 34-37

Antal Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## SONNET CLV

When I'm not cooking turkey (or eating it) on Thanksgiving Day, I'm listening to this:









The "Thanksgiving" movement is precious.


----------



## KevinJS

Philip Glass - Itaipu/The Canyon

Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
Ivan Séquardt, oboe
CzPO
Neumann*










Absolutely exquisite. Like returning to an old friend. Lyrical and by turns playful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on a Czech jag:

*Janáček
Violin Sonata, JW Vii/7
Augustin Hadelich, Charles Owen*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4 Beethoven:

Overture: Egmont, Op. 84
Overture: Leonore III
Overture: Fidelio, Op. 72
Overture: Coriolan, Op. 62
Overture: Zur Namensfeier, Op. 115
Overture: Die Weihe des Hauses, Op. 124

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux :Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Bach Cello Suites Complete Collection
> Zuill Bailey
> BMV 1012
> Released:	2021


Did he record a new set? I only can find the 2010 recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Quintet with Maurizio Pollini

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

*Wilhelm Walter Friedrich Kempff (Jüterbog,) 25 November 1895 - Positano*



Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 14, 15 & 24

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Presto Recording of the Week
6th October 2017
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Winner - instrumental (piano)
Opus Klassik Awards
2018
Winner - instrumental (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in 1993, when Wigglesworth was only 29, this isn't bad at all. Maybe not in the Chailly or Rattle class, but a petty decent showing.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Schubert Symphony No 8 'Unfinished' - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
> 
> Studio recording from this box.


Wrong picture ?


----------



## Rogerx

The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny: Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Liszt: Prelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Wrong picture ?


Yep - wrong picture.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 9 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

Hopefully this time with the correct image.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've had this recording in my possession for around fifty years now (first on LP and then on CD) and I still think it's a miracle. The orchestral contribution under George Szell's meticulous care is brilliantly served by a superbly clear recording, which still sounds excellent today. The singers are its most controversial element, I suppose, but I love them both and I've never found their contributions either "mannered" or "over-inflected".

For me this is a magical disc and a classic performance of these wonderful songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various works part one for late morning and afternoon. Listening to Chopin one album at a time is probably more convenient but I prefer to extract chunks from different ones due to the variety Chopin's output offers.

_Rondo_ in C-minor op.1 (1825):
_Rondo_ à la mazur in F op.5 (1826):
_Rondo_ in C op.posth.73 (1828):
_Rondo_ in E- flat op.16 (1832):










Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.posth.4 (1828):










_Nocturne_ in E-minor op.post.72 no.1 (1827):
_Nocturne_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1830)
_Three Nocturnes_ op.9 (1830-31):
_Three Nocturnes_ op.15 (1830-33):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.27 (1835):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.32 (1836-37):
_Nocturne_ in C-minor WoO (1837):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Piano Concerto no.1 in E-minor (1830):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Did he record a new set? I only can find the 2010 recording.


Yes he did and it appears to be rather hard to find. I am of the opinion that Vol. 2 was only released on streaming services.

There seems to be a Volume 2 which I streamed from and a "complete collection" which I pulled the image from.

In any event, BMV 1008, 1010, 1012 are on Volume 2, released August 1.

Look close, it says Volume 2 on the streaming service (screen shot below). The previous image I posted was "complete" The only image I could find on line.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Trio Op. 63 & Piano Quartet Op. 8

Clemens Hagen (cello), Irena Grafenauer (flute), Vadim Sakharov (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Veronika Hagen (viola), Vadim Sacharow (piano)


----------



## eljr

On a Cold Winter's Day

Early Christmas Music and Carols from the British Isles

Quadriga Consort

Release Date: 14th Oct 2013
Catalogue No: 88883763782
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Joe B

James DePreist leading The Oregon Symphony in Erich Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and Symphony in F-Sharp":


----------



## Guest

Cinq Recants, Messiaen










Weird (from the Warner Messiaen Edition).

Roussel, Bacchus et Ariane, Markevitch, Lamoureux Orchestra.










Very impressive recording of this imaginative work. I like the sound of the low brass in the French orchestras of the era, such as Lamoureux.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> James DePreist leading The Oregon Symphony in Erich Korngold's "The Sea Hawk" and Symphony in F-Sharp":


Happy Thanksgiving!

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Cello Symphony & Cello Sonata

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, piano sonatas*

I think Scarlatti's quirky keyboard pieces work well with Michelangeli's idiosyncracies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161493


*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 3

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2016


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Tapiola, Op. 112
Kuolema, Op. 44 - Valse Triste
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Magnifique" (Bonynge/London)
F. J. Haydn - Organ Concerto in C, H.XVIII #8 (Chorzempa/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #36 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

A real very fine recording and a clear proof that Baxtehude had a great influence on Bach.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Moravian Lovefeast for Thanksgiving*

This is an interesting disk of music of the Moravians, who were very musically cultured in North Carolina and Pennsylvania in the 1600s and 1700s, putting on concerts of composers like Mozart, Haydn, and Handel.

The lovefeast is a church concert accompanied with food and fellowship, and Martin Pearlman collected hymns and songs into an imaginary lovefeast for Thanksgiving. The choir is outstanding, accompanied with inobtrusive instruments.


----------



## Barbebleu

Tsaraslondon said:


> I've had this recording in my possession for around fifty years now (first on LP and then on CD) and I still think it's a miracle. The orchestral contribution under George Szell's meticulous care is brilliantly served by a superbly clear recording, which still sounds excellent today. The singers are its most controversial element, I suppose, but I love them both and I've never found their contributions either "mannered" or "over-inflected".
> 
> For me this is a magical disc and a classic performance of these wonderful songs.


I heartily concur. Superb recording and my introduction to the Wunderhorn songs.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Barbebleu said:


> I heartily concur. Superb recording and my introduction to the Wunderhorn songs.


Mine too. I would have been a student when I got the LP and I remember many a night in my tiny room in student digs, listening to it with my headphones on.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> *Buxtehude*
> 
> A real very fine recording and a clear proof that Baxtehude had a great influence on Bach.


A very special Buxtehude recording!


----------



## Neo Romanza

A _Le sacre_ mini-marathon with these recordings:
























Maybe not the most "appropriate" music for Thanksgiving, but, hey, it does offer sacrifice to the earth and that must somehow be related, right?


----------



## SONNET CLV

Malx said:


> A very special Buxtehude recording!


But ... would you walk over 250 miles. in the _winter_, no less, to hear it?

I know of a fellow who might.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> A _Le sacre_ mini-marathon with these recordings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not the most "appropriate" music for Thanksgiving, but, hey, it does offer sacrifice to the earth and that must somehow be related, right?


The Markevitch is a classic!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Markevitch is a classic!


It sure is! The recording I own is the Warner/Tower Records Japanese remaster (it's actually a hybrid SACD) and it sounds remarkable.


----------



## Malx

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 161499
> 
> 
> But ... would you walk over 250 miles. in the _winter_, no less, to hear it?
> 
> I know of a fellow who might.


With a car sitting in the drive I suggest not - but I may pick up a passenger on the way Bach


----------



## vincula

Enjoying Mompou's music played by Rosa Sabater, a hugely-talented pianist that left this world all too soon.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday

*Glinka
Spanish Overture No. 1 "Capriccio Brilliante on the Jota Aragonesa"
Spanish Overture No. 2 "Recollection of a Summer Night in Madrid"
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










I ended up buying downloads of these Glinka Svetlanov recordings, because I wanted all of his Glinka and it's difficult to find it all on CD. Anyway, this is delightful!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major
Anna Lucia Richter, soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hrůša*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Sinfonia antartica
Heather Harper, soprano
The Ambrosian Singers
LSO
Previn*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Ogelala from this recording. A very very interesting ballet by Schulhoff -talk about underrated composers!


----------



## Merl

Im back on the Beethoven again. Op132 courtesy of the Leipzigers. Classy!


----------



## KevinJS

Lieder:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161510


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248

The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner

1987


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hartmann
Symphony No. 3
Bamberger Symphoniker
Metzmacher*


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 - Cenčić - Nanut - Ljubljana SO


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Pocahontas_ (complete ballet)
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose


----------



## KevinJS

2nd disk from this set: Symphony #3 "with organ"


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hartmann
Symphony No. 3
Netherlands Radio PO
James Gaffigan*










There is no doubt in my mind that Gaffigan eats Metzmacher's EMI performance for breakfast. Metzmacher is no match for power and urgency of this performance. But, most of all, Metzmacher is letdown by shoddy audio quality from EMI that strips the power from Hartmann's music and reduces him to a hollow shell. Metzmacher's later performance in this Challenge Classics set makes a more valid case for the conductor.

I hope Starthrower reads this message and takes some notes.  Ditch Metzmacher's EMI set and go with this one or the older Wergo set if you want to hear Hartmann in all his glory.


----------



## Rogerx

OSR - Mahler | Symphonie N° 3 | Jonathan Nott | Mihoko Fujimura

Last night at the Mezzo Channel


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Quartets No.1-4

Carol Wincenc (flute)

Emerson String Quartet

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
Wiener Philharmoniker
Solti*


----------



## KevinJS

Saint-Saēns Symphonies 1&2 from the box set mentioned above in Current Listening Vol VII


----------



## Rogerx

Thanksgiving - A Classic Thanksgiving.

Michael Thompson (tenor), Gareth Green (organ), Johann Aratore (organ), Wolfgang Rubsam (organ)

Halifax Choral Society, London Symphony Brass, Capella Istropolitana, Oxford Camerata, Handel Festival Chamber Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Ireland National Symphony Orchestra, John Pryce-Jones, Eric Crees, Jaroslav Krecek, Jeremy Summerly, John Tinge, Adrian Leaper, Richard Studt, Reinhard Seifried


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Violin Concerto, "To the memory of an angel"
Mutter
CSO
Levine*


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Solti - Chicago


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 25 & 38

London Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Hartmann
Symphony No. 2, "Adagio"
Netherlands Radio PO
Gaffigan*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## KevinJS

Orff - Carmina Burana - Previn - Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana & Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Herbert von Karajan
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

Fiorenza Cossotto (mezzo-soprano), Gian Giacomo Guelfi (baritone), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Maria Gracia Allegri (contralto), Adriane Martino (mezzo-soprano), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05

Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass (vocal)), Roberto Benaglio (chorus master)
Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-10-05
Recording Venue: La Scala, Milano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a live performance from 1964 in mono. The miking is a bit close and the overall sound picture a bit dry. There is also a certain amount of audience noise (though they have quietened down a bit by the final _Abschied_). So maybe not really competitive with the best stereo versions but unignorable because of three great names.

This should effectively silence those who say that Wunderlich's lyric tenor would not have had the heft to cut through the orchestral texture in the concert hall. He has absolutely no problem being heard and the beautiy of his voice remains unimpaired. If anything, he is even finer here than in the Klemperer studio recording and he remains my preferred tenor in this piece.

I'll admit a preference for a female voice in the lower songs, which puts Fischer-Dieskau at a disadvantage straight away. His diction and word pointing is of course superb, but there are times in the first two songs where the Fischer-Dieskau bark is too much in evidence. However in the last song he delivers a gravely beautiful, heartfelt _Abschied_, every phrase, every word deeply felt. He doesn't erase memories of Janet Baker in the same piece (and the close miking both of him and the woodwind hardly helps) but it's hard not to capitulate to such a committed performance.

I bought this for the chance to hear Wunderlich live in this work and he does not disappoint. It doesn't supplant any of my favourites, but it is good to have an alternative view with a male voice in the lower songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part two for up until lunchtime.

_Mazurka_ in D [_Mazurek_] WoO (1820?):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat WoO (1826):
_Mazurka_ in G WoO (1926):
_Mazurka_ in D WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat [à Alexandra Wolowska] WoO (1832):
_Mazurka_ in C WoO (1833):
_Mazurka_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.6 (1830):
_Five Mazurkas_ op.7 (1830-31):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.17 (1832-33):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.24 (1834-35):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.30 (1836-37):










_Twelve Études_ op.10 (1829-32):










_Polonaise_ in G-minor WoO (1817):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat WoO (1817):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat WoO (1821):
_Polonaise_ in G-sharp minor WoO (1822):
_Polonaise_ in B-flat minor [Adieu à Guillaume Kolberg] WoO (1826):
_Three Polonaises_ op.posth.71 (1825 and 1828)
_Polonaise_ in G-flat WoO (1829):
_Two Polonaises_ op.26 (1834-35):










Piano Concerto no.2 in F-minor op.21 (1829-30):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Like the Krips version I was listening to earlier today, this recording is live, but here absolutely no allowances need to be made for the sound and the audience is, for the most part, admirably quiet, listening in rapt attention, and who can blame them?

For anyone who loves this work, I'd say this performance was absolutely essential, the final _Abschied_ absolutely shattering in its quiet intensity. Baker, who was always at her greatest in Mahler, quite outdoes even herself on her other recorded versions (Haitink studio and Leppard and Kempe live). She sings with inwardness, radiance and the deepest understanding of the emotional core of the songs, not quite matched by any other singer I have come across.

Kubelik was always a great Mahlerian and here he captures brilliantly the work's emotional range. Waldemar Kmentt doesn't quite have Wunderlich's heady beauty of tone (who does?), but he is a fine interpreter of the tenor songs.

How fortunate we are that this great performance was captured for posterity. My desert island choice.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Eder Quartet.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Eder Quartet.*


Fell in love with this cycle as and when they were released. An example of those wonderful releases Naxos are capable of.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Violin Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), David Oistrakh (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Fell in love with this cycle as and when they were released. An example of those wonderful releases Naxos are capable of.


I have a few of the Eder discs which were my introduction to the Shostakovich Quartets back in the 90's when they were being released. Maybe other quartets can find a little more depth here and there but they are certainly performances worthy of consideration/purchase.

Thread duty:

*Beethoven, String Quartet in F Major Op 135 - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> 
> Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


The first Mahler I ever heard.....vinyl, years ago and remains my personal favourite of all the Mahler recordings!

Now listening to Bruckner 5th performed by Abbado and the VPO.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Oboe Concerto In C major, K314

Work length20:17

Olivier Stankiewicz, Jaime Martin, London Symphony Orchestra

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major, K. 622: I. Allegro

Work length12:19

Andrew Marriner, Jaime Martin, London Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: LSO0855
Label: LSO Live


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Quatuor Modigliani.*

The seventeen year old Schubert fills this early quartet with some fine tunes - late Beethoven it isn't but as a youthful work it has much to commend it.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss :Also Sprach Zarathustra/ Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24.

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161520


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Triple Concerto in C major, op. 56
Rondo in B flat major, WoO6
Choral Fantasy, op. 80

Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Clemens Hagen, cello
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Arnold Schoenberg Choir
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

2004


----------



## haziz




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Recommended by haziz as being well ahead of Mahler. Suffice it to say that it is not the case, and that a stranger will walk up to him now any second now to "serve" him (don't know if that's really how it works in the US or if that's only a movie and TV thing)


----------



## Bourdon

*Josquin Desprez*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## haziz

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Recommended by haziz as being well ahead of Mahler. Suffice it to say that it is not the case, and that a stranger will walk up to him now any second now to "serve" him (don't know if that's really how it works in the US or if that's only a movie and TV thing)


Tastes vary, but yes Kalinnikov is one of my favorite composers. It is sad that he died so young, one wonders what might have been if he had lived longer (but that is also true of many composers).

BTW this recording on Naxos is my favorite recording of the symphonies and I would consider it the best recording the symphonies in my opinion, ahead of some better known names, although the entirety of recordings of the symphonies is not very extensive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Recommended by haziz as being well ahead of Mahler. Suffice it to say that it is not the case, and that a stranger will walk up to him now any second now to "serve" him (don't know if that's really how it works in the US or if that's only a movie and TV thing)


You need to hear the Svetlanov performances of these symphonies. They blow Kuchar away!


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> You need to hear the Svetlanov performances of these symphonies. They blow Kuchar away!


I have. I still prefer the Kuchar recording with the National SO of Ukraine on Naxos. Any recording of these fine symphonies is however very welcome and I do spin them all at various times.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Vasks

_Vintage vinyl_

The key word is "on", not "in"


----------



## haziz




----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


> Tastes vary, but yes Kalinnikov is one of my favorite composers. It is sad that he died so young, one wonders what might have been if he had lived longer (but that is also true of many composers).
> 
> BTW this recording on Naxos is my favorite recording of the symphonies and I would consider it the best recording the symphonies in my opinion, ahead of some better known names, although the entirety of recordings of the symphonies is not very extensive.


Can only agree with your opinion of Kalinnikov......two great symphonies!

Grimaud and Sanderling performing Brahms' 1st Piano Concerto.

Sanderling performing Brahms....always a treat!

and this performance by a younger Grimaud is the equal of her later performance for DG with Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Art Rock

Schoenberg - Gurre-Lieder
Philharmonia Orchestra, Craft, Naxos

This is the seventh Schoenberg CD in a row that I'm playing from this interesting Naxos project. I liked how the previous six contained widely different works. Of course, the Gurre-Lieder get their own double CD in the series.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 8 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Eugen Jochum.*

Having listened to Jochum's Bruckner 9th a couple of days ago today it was the turn of the magnificent 8th symphony from the same twofer.
My initial impression is that Jochum, to my ears, is more successful in the 8th than the 9th but early days for me with these recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Schoenberg - Gurre-Lieder
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Craft, Naxos
> 
> This is the seventh Schoenberg CD in a row that I'm playing from this interesting Naxos project. I liked how the previous six contained widely different works. Of course, the Gurre-Lieder get their own double CD in the series.


Craft's Schoenberg is generally quite good, but there are some instances where he can't erase my mind of other performances and here I'm referring to _Gurre-Lieder_. When you have Sinopoli, Ozawa, Chailly and Boulez (not to mention Gielen, Kegel et. al.), for example, it's difficult for me to consider Craft's one of the better ones amongst these performances.


----------



## D Smith

I haven't posted for a few weeks, so I'll try and catch up.

Highlights from recent listening. All excellent.

Debussy, Rivier: String Quartets. Manderling Quartett.










Bax: Symphonies 5 & 7. Handley. BBC










Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky. Schippers, NY Philharmonic. Still the best.










Albeniz: Iberia. Alicia De Larrocha










Korngold, Foote, Bernstein: Piano trios. Neave Trio


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

After so many years still great fun to listen to these recordings with Boskovsky

Divertimenti in F KV247

Serenade KV 320 "Posthorn"


----------



## D Smith

More recent listening highlights.

Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Das Lied von der Erde. Erna Spoorenberg, Gwyneth Jones, Etc.; Leonard Bernstein: London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Leeds Festival Chorus. Ludwig, Kollo










Handel: Israel in Eygpt. Laura Albino; Nils Brown; Kevin Mallon; Aradia Ensemble










Bach: Various works. Lisa Batiashvili, François Leleux; Radoslaw Szulc: Bavarian Radio Chamber Orchestra










Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 5. Jordi Savall, Le Concert Des Nations.










Brahms: Symphonies 2 & 3. Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Art Rock

Neo Romanza said:


> Craft's Schoenberg is generally quite good, but there are some instances where he can't erase my mind of other performances and here I'm referring to _Gurre-Lieder_. When you have Sinopoli, Ozawa, Chailly and Boulez (not to mention Gielen, Kegel et. al.), for example, it's difficult for me to consider Craft's one of the better ones amongst these performances.


Yes, I'm 30 minutes in, and I'm indeed not very happy with this version - whereas I quite liked the previous CD's in this edition. The only other one I have is Inbal on Denon. I'm making a note to see whether I can get a better version.


----------



## KevinJS

Allegri - Miserere/Palestrina - Stabat Mater

Choir of King's College, Cambridge


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony No 1 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

*Searle, Symphony No 1 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*

Starting an overdue run through of Frankel's and Searle's Symphonies


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I'll stay a little longer with Mozart, no HIP performance but "Good Old Klemperer"

Symhony No.29 & 31


----------



## haziz

*Anton Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 4*
_Shura Cherkassky (piano) - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## KevinJS

Jessye Norman - Schubert/Mahler


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161530


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Piano Trio No. 1, op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2, op. 66

The Florestan Trio

2005


----------



## RockyIII

D Smith said:


> I haven't posted for a few weeks, so I'll try and catch up.


It's great to see you back.


----------



## Knorf

jim prideaux said:


> Can only agree with your opinion of Kalinnikov......two great symphonies!


Really? Haziz said Kalinnikov was better than Mahler. You agree with that? For me it's one of the most absolutely ridiculous comments I've ever seen on TC, which is really saying something.

I mean, they're worthy symphonies. But better than Mahler?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Frankel, Symphony No 1 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*
> 
> *Searle, Symphony No 1 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*
> 
> Starting an overdue run through of Frankel's and Searle's Symphonies


My heartiest congratulations - Searle and Frankel are for me two of the UK's jewels in the post-WWII symphonic cycle crown.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Emerson String Quartet

I hate to say it*, but Merl is right about this. The performance is absolutely wonderful, but somehow the recording mastering got it wrong. This is a recording crying out for a proper remaster (which will probably never happen).

*










Followed by another second quartet also in A minor:

*Johannes Brahms*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Emerson String Quartet

Brahms's quartets are unfairly maligned by some. I love this one as much as any of his other chamber music! Terrific performance, btw.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part three for the rest of today.

_Waltz_ in A-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E-flat WoO (1827):
_Waltz_ in E WoO (1829):
_Waltz_ in E-minor WoO (1830):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Grande valse brillante_] op.18 (1831):
_Two Waltzes_ op.posth.69 (1829 and 1835):
_Three Waltzes_ op.34 (1831, 1835 and 1838):
_Scherzo_ in B-minor op.20 (1831):
_Scherzo_ in B-flat minor op.31 (1837):










Introduction and variations in E on the German song _'Der Schweizerbub'_ WoO (1826):
_Introduction, thème et variations sur un air vénitien_ in D for piano duet WoO (1826): ***
Variations in A [_Souvenir de Paganini_] WoO (1829):
_Variations brillantes_ in B-flat on _'Je vends des Scapulaires'_ from Hérold's comic opera _Ludovic_ op.12 (1833):
Variation in E from the collaborative work _Hexameron_, on _March of the Puritans_ from Bellini's opera _I puritani_ WoO (1837):

(*** with Martin Sauer on 2nd piano)










_Introduction et polonaise brillante_ in C for cello and piano op.3, ed. by Emanuel Feuermann (1829 and 1830):
_Grand Duo concertant_ in E for piano and cello after themes from Meyerbeer's opera _Robert le diable_ WoO (1832): ***

(*** co-written with Auguste Franchomme)










_Twelve Études_ op.25 (1832-36):


----------



## KevinJS

MTT - Boston SO

Ruggles/Schuman/Piston


----------



## starthrower

Music of Barber, Carter, Schuller, Villa-Lobos, etc.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K 488
Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major, K 459

Maurizio Pollini, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm

Warm, beautiful performances!


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> My heartiest congratulations - Searle and Frankel are for me two of the UK's jewels in the post-WWII symphonic cycle crown.


Agreed. 
I find myself playing these works more frequently than many 'better' known names, British or otherwise. The urge to take the discs from the shelves and work my way through both sets over the next few days seems like a good idea.


----------



## Malx

Headphones on to block out the wind and rain banging on the window - we have a RED weather warning on the East Coast of Scotland for high winds through until 2am tomorrow morning, this warning suggests possible danger to life. Its wild but not that bad yet - I'm in more danger if I don't do the washing up!

*Gubaidulina, In tempus praesens (concerto for violin and orchestra) - Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO, Valery Gergiev.*

A work I enjoy played by the dedicatee ably supported by Gergiev and the London Orchestra.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Fitzwillam String Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Agreed.
> I find myself playing these works more frequently than many 'better' known names, British or otherwise. The urge to take the discs from the shelves and work my way through both sets over the next few days seems like a good idea.


Agreed 2 

..........................


----------



## Malx

As I'm in the mood.
*Gubaidulina, The Lyre of Orpheus - Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica.*

Another of Sofia's works played by the dedicatee in fabulous sound which is almost always a given with ECM recordings.


----------



## KevinJS

GF Händel - Water Music

Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-fields


----------



## haziz

Knorf said:


> Really? Haziz said Kalinnikov was better than Mahler. You agree with that? For me it's one of the most absolutely ridiculous comments I've ever seen on TC, which is really saying something.
> 
> I mean, they're worthy symphonies. But better than Mahler?


Yes, I prefer Kalinnikov to Mahler. Is this considered such heresy here? And yes, I prefer Borodin, Sibelius, Shostakovich, Brahms, and several others to Mahler. Of course Beethoven and Tchaikovsky stand on a pedestal in my pantheon, with Dvorak not far behind. And I actually like Mahler. I think the first three movements of his second symphony are brilliant, although he does lose me with the last two movements of the symphony. I love his 4th symphony and appreciate the first movement of his 6th symphony. I am particularly partial to the recording of his 4th symphony by Szell and Judith Raskin with the Cleveland Orchestra. His 1st symphony is quite listenable. I never understood The Song of the Earth. I am just not as infatuated with his music as most on this forum seem to be. He does make it into my list of top 20 symphonists, but not into the top 10. The only reason I have this sorted out, is that I tried to rank my favorites symphonists in another thread not so long ago.

Different people have different tastes and opinions. We don't all share the same tastes and opinions. 60 years ago, Mahler was considered a fairly niche composer, played rarely and mostly by his disciples e.g. Walter. It seems to have been first Bernstein, then legions of others who led a marked revival of his music. At the same time other composers, e.g. Borodin, whom I adore, slipped into a state of relative neglect.


----------



## Malx

The third violin work this evening from Sofia played by the dedicatee.
*Gubaidulina, Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, Boston SO, Charles Dutoit.*


----------



## eljr

Plaisirs illuminés

Veress - Ginastera - Coll

Camerata Bern (chamber ensemble), Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Thomas Kaufmann, Marko Milenkovic, Sonja Starke, Suyeon Kang, Sol Gabetta (cello), Käthi Steuri

Release Date: 15th Jan 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA580
Label: Alpha
Length: 74 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
January 2021
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
March 2021
Concerto Choice
Shortlisted - Contemporary
Gramophone Awards
2021
Shortlisted - Contemporary
Nominated - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Assorted Programs


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Miah Persson (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Gustavo Gimeno

Release Date: 16th Feb 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186651
Label: Pentatone
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Thanksgiving - A Classic Thanksgiving.
> 
> Michael Thompson (tenor), Gareth Green (organ), Johann Aratore (organ), Wolfgang Rubsam (organ)
> 
> Halifax Choral Society, London Symphony Brass, Capella Istropolitana, Oxford Camerata, Handel Festival Chamber Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Ireland National Symphony Orchestra, John Pryce-Jones, Eric Crees, Jaroslav Krecek, Jeremy Summerly, John Tinge, Adrian Leaper, Richard Studt, Reinhard Seifried


I took thi sout to listen to about 3 weeks ago... I never got around to it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Haydn Variations op.56b
Sonata in F minor for 2 pianos, op.34b
Waltzes, op.39*









*Martha Argerich
Alexandre Rabinovitch*


----------



## Art Rock

Albert Schnelzer: Tales from Suburbia (Gothenburg Symphony, Shwartz, Gunnarsson, BIS)


_Cello Concerto "Crazy Diamond" (2011)
[*]Tales from Suburbia (2012)
[*]Concerto for Orchestra "Brain Damage" (2014)_

Taking a break from Schoenberg. From Wiki:



> Albert Schnelzer (born June 3, 1972, Värmland) is a Swedish composer.
> 
> As a youth, Schnelzer was a keyboard player in a rock band. He later became a student at the Malmö Academy of Music from 1994 to 2000. His teachers in Sweden included Sven-David Sandström and Rolf Martinsson, and he was a conducting pupil of Gunnar Staern and Lars Jensen. In the UK, Schnelzer studied music at the Royal College of Music, where his teachers included Julian Anderson. He continued his conducting studies with John Carewe.
> 
> In 1998, Schnelzer won the "Composer of Tomorrow" competition with the orchestral work Erupto. He joined the Society of Swedish Composers in 2001. He became better known outside of Sweden with his piano trio Predatory Dances, composed on commission from Radio France and premiered at the Présence Festival in 2004.


This is interesting music, all composed in the past 10 years. To use an awful term, it is "accessible", but without being bland or retro or sappy. I particularly like the cello concerto, but all three works are worthwhile. The CD is the usual high quality from BIS.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Ballet Suite No. 4 (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by Neeme Järvi - 1988)


----------



## KevinJS

Vivaldi - 4 Seasons/Tartini - Devil's Trill - Anne-Sophie Mutter/Trondheim Soloists


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich string quartets 7 and 8 , Pavel Haas quartet


----------



## vincula

An album I like to return to every so often. Leaves me speechless every time I spin it.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> The third violin work this evening from Sofia played by the dedicatee.
> *Gubaidulina, Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, Boston SO, Charles Dutoit.*


Two very Nice Gubaidulina recordings


----------



## Malx

*Ligeti, Atmospheres & Lontano - Vienna PO, Claudio Abbado.*

Always nice to hear these pieces when I'm in the mood.


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> Albert Schnelzer: Tales from Suburbia (Gothenburg Symphony, Shwartz, Gunnarsson, BIS)
> 
> 
> _Cello Concerto "Crazy Diamond" (2011)
> [*]Tales from Suburbia (2012)
> [*]Concerto for Orchestra "Brain Damage" (2014)_
> 
> Taking a break from Schoenberg. From Wiki:
> 
> This is interesting music, all composed in the past 10 years. To use an awful term, it is "accessible", but without being bland or retro or sappy. I particularly like the cello concerto, but all three works are worthwhile. The CD is the usual high quality from BIS.


I see a potential reference to David Bowie and two to Pink Floyd. Seems too much for coincidence.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, he was in a rock band around 1990, so it's quite possibly on purpose.

ETA, indeed, from the booklet:



> Composing my Crazy Diamond cello concerto, which was commissioned and first performed by the Gothenburg Symphony, involved diving down into my own teenage years when groups like Pink Floyd and Genesis had to share space with Beethoven and Stravinsky as well as the odd jazz tune. Syd Barrett was one of the founder members of Pink Floyd, but he had to leave the band when drugs and his increasing mental ill-health took the upper hand. The group's Shine On You Crazy Diamond was their tribute to the former member who died in 2006. These albums and songs were extremely important to me while I was growing up. Syd was an almost mythical figure even though one knew little about him apart from the fact that he took drugs and went mad. But the pain and sense of loss in the songs was still apparent. During one's early teens one grasps for straws that can help one to understand the world in general and one's place in it in particular. I have not actually used musical quotations, nor have I thought especially much about Pink Floyd's music. Most important to me has been trying to remember how the music affected me. Each movement uses a quotation from one of Pink Floyd's songs as a title and these have acted as a sort of catalyst that has liberated my own music and, thus, my own story.


This quote is short enough to be allowed from a copyright point of view.


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.

Beethoven-Symphony no.9.

The one symphony by Beethoven that I listen to the least but thought I might have a listen to this particular recording.


----------



## Malx

Last orchestral work for the day.
*Stockhausen, Gruppen - Berlin PO, Goldmann/Abbado/Creed.*

This is the only Stockhausen work I've managed to remotely get my head round although to be honest I haven't put in a lot of time or effort in sampling other pieces.


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> Really? Haziz said Kalinnikov was better than Mahler. You agree with that? For me it's one of the most absolutely ridiculous comments I've ever seen on TC, which is really saying something.
> 
> I mean, they're worthy symphonies. But better than Mahler?


Did not intend to agree with the statement regarding the comparative worth of Kalinnikov and Mahler (I had not actually responded to that specific post as it was the earlier one).....just agreed with the recognition of Kalinnikov's music (my enthusiasm got in the way of a more precise articulation of my response......apologies!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sonatas for keyboard*

Being used to Scarlatti on a harpsichord, this is a little jarring. Peraiah plays this pianistically, with sudden volume shifts and more of a singing style. This isn't "authentic" Scarlatti, but it is pretty.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

haziz said:


> Yes, I prefer Kalinnikov to Mahler. Is this considered such heresy here?


Of course not. "Heresy" is a violation of religious doctrine, or the implication of something metaphorically similar, and such is not applicable here, at all. The word I used was "ridiculous," which I stand by.

You're free to think and say that Kalinnikov was greater than Mahler, certainly. And I'm free to think and say that I think that opinion is ridiculous.

I only reacted because Jim Prideaux said he agreed with what you wrote, and I was interested in whether that included your ridiculous statement that Kalinnikov was greater than Mahler. He wrote that he did not mean that, just that Kalinnikov's symphonies are worthy of wider recognition, and that is a statement I would say I agree with.

"I like Kalinnikov more than Mahler": this statement is not really disputable, unless I have evidence that you're misrepresenting your actual preference.

"Kalinnikov is greater than Mahler": certainly disputable, but in my opinion too ridiculous to be worth debating.

But as I said, the only reason I reacted was upon reading Jim's statement of agreement, to clarify what he was agreeing with.


----------



## 13hm13

Ture Rangström - Symp. 1, Dityramb - Jurowski (cpo)


----------



## SanAntone

*Medtner* - _Piano Music_, Volume 2 
- Hamish Milne


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Lutosławski's Symphonies 1 and 2 from this recording









Had a little bit more time so listened to Jeux Vénetiens too, terrific piece as well


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161548


*Claude Debussy*

Nocturnes
Première Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

1995


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_Russian National Orchestra - Pletnev_

A rather sluggish performance, that while being well played by the Russian orchestra, is unlikely to displace my favorite recordings of one of my favorite compositions.


----------



## ELbowe

Just downloaded this:
BBC Legends Volume 1 (Disc 1) 
Mahler: Symphony No.8 in E flat major
'Symphony of a Thousand'
BBC Chorus · BBC Choral Society · Goldsmith's Choral Union · Hampstead Choral Society
Emanuel School Boys' Choir · Orpington Junior Singers · London Symphony Orchestra
Under JASCHA HORENSTEIN 
Agnes Giebel soprano III (Una Poenitentium) · Kerstin Meyer contralto I (Mulier Samaritana)
Helen Watts contralto II (Maria Aegyptiaca) · Kenneth Neate tenor (Doctor Marianus)
Alfred Orda baritone (Pater Ecstaticus) · Arnold van Mill bass (Pater Profundus)
STEREO ADD
Recorded: Royal Albert Hall, London, 20 March 1959

Wasn't sure what to expect considering vintage and it being a live BBC Radio recording but what a surprise and what a joy! In spite of the coughing (usually bothers me but not here!), sometimes slightly unbalanced sound I was amazed at the intensity and total commitment of the entire cast (and what a large cast!) in 1959. As one who grew up with BBC I may have heard this in its initial iteration which probably excites me even more as Radio was our sole entertainment. What an education from the Beeb! I have other performances of this work on LP and CD but none have ever grabbed me like this one!


----------



## Alfacharger

Symphonies by the Bach brothers, from youngest to oldest.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Tilson Thomas_

A much better performance of a great symphony.


----------



## Bkeske

Just returned from Thanksgiving with the family. I hope those in the US enjoyed their holiday as well.

Arrived home with this delivery in the mail:

Boulez conducts Varese - Ecuatorial / Déserts / Intégrales / Hyperprism	/ Offrandes / Density 21.5 . Octandre Ensemble Intercontemporain. CBS Masterworks 1984


----------



## KevinJS

Found this while I was digging in a forgotten corner of my collection. Forgot I had it, or never knew.

Richard Edlinger conducting (mostly) the Zagreb Philharmonic orchestra, with a couple of entries by the Czechoslovak Radio Symphony Orchestra.

Currently playing the Eighth Symphony.


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Ives String Quartets No. 1 & 2. CBS Masterworks reissue 1985, originally Columbia Masterworks 1967.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Arabeske, Kreisleriana & Fantasie

Stephen Hough (piano)

Schumann: Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Schumann: Fantasie in C major, Op. 17
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## Neo Romanza

A Berg double-bill:

*Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Concertgebouw
Gatti

Lyric Suite
ABQ*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1

My personal disc of the year.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Reger: Piano Concerto, 6 Intermezzi

Joseph Moog (piano), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrubrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton

Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 114
Reger: Six Intermezzi, Op.45


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)


----------



## vincula

Waking up slowly to the glorious sound of this old vinyl of mine :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Presto Recording of the Week
26th November 2021


----------



## jim prideaux

On a day when the elements have prevented me from taking my early morning walk on the beach it seemed appropriate to listen to the magnificent 3rd Symphony ( Espansiva) by Carl Nielsen.......

Bernstein and the Royal Danish Orchestra.

The 3rd is one of my favourite symphonies ('full stop') and the final movement is ne of the most exhilarating pieces I have encountered......Lenny seems to really get it!....

On to the 5th!


----------



## Malx

A morning with Beethoven.
*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 5 & 3 sets of variations, Op76/Wo071/Wo080 - Emil Gilels, Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell.*

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1, 4, & 6 - Artemis Quartet.*
The first disc from the box set which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Merl

Aye it's a bit windy out there, ain't it Jim? Anyhoo, I'm playing Mendelssohn's 3rd quartet courtesy of the Navarra Quartet (from this fine set). Nice performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tennstedt's _Das Lied von der Erde_ doesn't seem to have many fans, though it had a very favourable review from Alan Blyth in Gramophone when it was first issued in 1992. Interestingly it was recorded in sessions at Abbey Road in 1982 and 1984 so I don't know why its release was delayed so long.

Orchestrally it is very fine indeed. Speeds are on the slow side but it certainly doesn't drag. König is not in the Wunderlich class and not, I think, as fine as Kmentt but still sings well and is less stressed than King in Haitink's studio recording with Baker. Baltsa is something of a surprise. It is not the sort of voice one would associate with Mahler, but the voice has its own tangy beauty and she is very effective in one of the slowest *Abschied* on record, her final repeated cries of _ewig_ beautifully hypnotic. I would not prefer her to Baker or Ferrier or Ludwig, but I still find her contribution fascinating and she does draw you in.

I don't know why it is that I am always surpirsed at just how good this performance is every time I hear it.


----------



## Rogerx

Aarre Merikanto: Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 5

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Ballade_ in G-minor op.23 (1831-35):
_Ballade_ in F op.38 (1836-39):










_Prelude_ in A-flat WoO (1834):
_(24) Preludes_ op.28 (1836-39):
_Prelude_ in C-sharp minor op.45 (1841):










Piano Sonata no.2 in B-flat minor op.35 (1839):










_Four Mazurkas_ op.33 (1837-38):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.41 (1838-39):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_à Émile Gaillard_] WoO (1840):
_Mazurka_ in A-minor [_Notre temps_] WoO (1840):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.50 (1841-42):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.56 (1843):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.59 (1845):
_Three Mazurkas_ op.63 (1846):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.67 (1833, 1836, 1846 and 1849):
_Four Mazurkas_ op.posth.68 (1827, 1829 and 1849):
_Mazurka_ in F-minor op.posth.68 no.4 - revised version (1849):


----------



## Mark Dee

Not sure why, but I have a soft spot for Dubravka Tomsic, and she has 5 selections on this disc, along with contributions from Ida Cernecka, Sylvia Capova, Marian Pivka, and Peter Schmalfuss. All supposedly at the 'budget end' of perfomers, but this is a very nice disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gone through vinyl collection ( random and haphazard at best now) to see what Sibelius I have with the intention of listening over the next few days.....

Symphony no.1/Finlandia-Davis and the BSO (Philips)
Symphony no.2-Previn and the Pittsburgh S.O. (EMI)
Symphony no.5/En Saga-Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia (Decca)
Symphony no.7/Tapiola-as above
Box set (nice dark blue!)...Symphonies 4-7,Violin Concerto/Finlandia/Valse Triste/Swan'/Tapiola-HvK/BPO/Ferras (DG)
Lemminkainnen Suite/Karelia Suite-Kamu and the Helsinki RSO (DG)


----------



## Chilham

So much for semi-retirement. I've been asked to lead a major deal team with impossibly short deadlines, and coupled with travel to New York next week, my gentle rhythm of life, and classical listening has been thrown out of kilter. It's likely to remain disrupted through to Christmas.

Managed to listen Thursday and yesterday to:










Bach: Cantata BWV 140

English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir










Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Concertgebouworkest, Riccardo Chailly

For today:










Dufay: Missa l'Homme Arme & Nuper Rosarum Flores

Cantica Symphonia & Guiseppe Maletto










Brahms: Klavierstücke Op. 117










Glinka: Rusland and Lyudmila (Highlights)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Boris Demchenko


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Krommer: Symphonies 6 & 9

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Griffiths


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161566


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 9

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

1994


----------



## eljr

Ibn Battuta: The Traveler of Islam (1304-1377)

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

Release Date: 19th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: AVSA9930
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 2 hours 26 minutes
Nominee - Early Music
International Classical Music Awards
2020
Nominee - Early Music


----------



## SanAntone

*Wilfred Josephs* - _Clarinet Quintet_
Kreutzer Quartet, Linda Merrick


----------



## Bourdon

*De Leidse Koorboeken*

It's a good idea to start to relisten to these recordings,I start with volume 1

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Stamitz: Symphonies, Vol. 2

Northern Chamber Orchestra, Nicholas Ward

Stamitz, J: Sinfonia Pastorale Op. 4 No. 2
Stamitz, J: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 4, No. 4 (Wolf Eb4)
Stamitz, J: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 4, No. 6 (Wolf Eb5)
Stamitz, J: Symphony in F major, Op. 4, No. 1 (Wolf F3)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Suite on English Folk Tunes, Op. 90 "A Time There Was..."
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*


----------



## eljr

....................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161569


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Partita No. 3, BWV 1006
Partita No. 2, BWV 1004
Sonata No. 3, BWV 1005

Hilary Hahn, violin

1997


----------



## eljr

-------------------------


----------



## eljr

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 161569
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Partita No. 3, BWV 1006
> Partita No. 2, BWV 1004
> Sonata No. 3, BWV 1005
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> 
> 1997


It is her birthday today, I believe.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> View attachment 161570
> 
> 
> -------------------------


Fantastic CD :angel:


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Four Winds in E-Flat Major, K. 297b

Work length31:07

Jaime Martin, London Symphony Orchestra, Timothy Jones, Juliana Koch, Chris Richards, Rachel Gough

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my traversal of Blomstedt's Sibelius cycle:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Fantastic CD :angel:


This is all that is available streaming. I may have to break down and buy the CD.


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Gabriella di Vergy" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Alkan - Sonatine, Op. 61 (Hameln/Hyperion)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 1, G.359/1 (Korodi/Capriccio)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: West Side Story

Kiri Te Kanawa (Maria), José Carreras (Tony), Tatiana Troyanos (Anita), Kurt Ollmann (Riff), Marilyn Horne (mezzo - 'Somewhere')

Leonard Bernstein



> Penguin Guide 2011 edition
> 
> the great vocal melodies are worthy of voices of the highest calibre...[Troyanos] spans the stylistic dichotomy to perfection in a superb portrayal of Anita. Moreover Bernstein's sons and daughter speak the dialogue most affectingly....the power of the music is greatly enhanced by the spectacularly wide dynamic range of the recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Quality time 

Sonata BWV 1030
Sonata BWV 1035
Sonata BWV 1032


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F♯ minor, Op. 1
Ashkenazy
LSO
Previn*










For this listener, this is still the Rachmaninov PC cycle to beat. Thrilling performances and the remastered sound is first-rate.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part five for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Scherzo_ in C-sharp minor op.39 (1839):
_Scherzo_ in E op. 54 (1842):
_Waltz_ in A-flat op.42 (1840):
_Waltz_ in E-flat [_Sostenuto_] WoO (1840):
_Waltz_ in A-minor WoO (1843):
_Three Waltzes_ op.posth.70 (1829, 1832 and 1841):
_Three Waltzes_ op.64 (1840 and 1847):










_Fantaisie-Impromptu_ in C-sharp minor op.posth.66 (1835):
_Impromptu_ in A-flat op.29 (1837):
_Impromptu_ in F-sharp op.36 (1839):
_Impromptu_ in G-flat op.51 (1842):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)

Sonata for cello and piano in G-minor op.65 (1845-46):










_Two Polonaises_ op.40 (1838 and 1839):
_Polonaise_ in F-sharp minor op.44 (1841):
_Polonaise_ in A-flat op.53 (1842):
_Polonaise-Fantaisie_ in A-flat op.61 (1845-46):


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part five for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.
> 
> _Scherzo_ in C-sharp minor op.39 (1839):
> _Scherzo_ in E op. 54 (1842):
> _Waltz_ in A-flat op.42 (1840):
> _Waltz_ in E-flat [_Sostenuto_] WoO (1840):
> _Waltz_ in A-minor WoO (1843):
> _Three Waltzes_ op.posth.70 (1829, 1832 and 1841):
> _Three Waltzes_ op.64 (1840 and 1847):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fantaisie-Impromptu_ in C-sharp minor op.posth.66 (1835):
> _Impromptu_ in A-flat op.29 (1837):
> _Impromptu_ in F-sharp op.36 (1839):
> _Impromptu_ in G-flat op.51 (1842):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording, different sleeve art)
> 
> Sonata for cello and piano in G-minor op.65 (1845-46):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Two Polonaises_ op.40 (1838 and 1839):
> _Polonaise_ in F-sharp minor op.44 (1841):
> _Polonaise_ in A-flat op.53 (1842):
> _Polonaise-Fantaisie_ in A-flat op.61 (1845-46):


I was thinking to listen to Chopin today


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic recording!


----------



## 96 Keys

Some of these strike me as sound pieces more than rigorously composed works, but they are still worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> I was thinking to listen to Chopin today


I'm doing so for the first time this year.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Scherzo No. 1 In B Minor, Op. 20 = H-moll = En Si Mineur 
Scherzo No. 2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 31 = B-moll = En Si Bémol Mineur 
Scherzo No. 3 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 39 = Cis-moll = En Ut Dièse Mineur 
Scherzo No. 4 In E, Op. 54 = E-dur = En Mi Majeur 
Berceuse In D Flat, Op. 57 = Des-dur = En Ré Bémol Majeur 
Barcarolle In F Sharp, Op. 60 = Fis-dur = En Fa Dièse Majeur 
Fantaisie In F Minor, Op. 49 = F-moll = En Fa Mineur 
Boléro In C, Op. 19 = C-dur = En Ut Majeur 
Contredanse In G Flat = Ges-dur = En Sol Bémol Majeur 
Tarentelle In A Flat, Op. 43 = As-dur = En La Bémol Majeur

Nikita Magaloff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Works
*

These are so much fun to hear.


----------



## vincula

Going though Schmidt's symphonies today. Started backwards, as I was only really familiar with no.4. I'm currently spinning no.2.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 96 Keys

No.12 and 16.


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony No 2 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

*Searle, Symphony No 2 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-Symphony no.1

Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orch.

Marvellous performance and recording.


----------



## Knorf

*Rued Langaard*: _Music of the Spheres_*, _The End's Time_**, _From the Abyss_
*Inger Dam Jensen, **Hetna Regitze Bruun, **Peter Lodahl, **Johan Reuter
Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frédéric Chopin - various piano works part six of six for tonight, as previous plans have been thwarted by the inclement weather.

_Ballade_ in A-flat op.47 (1840-41):
_Ballade_ in F-minor op.52 (1842):










_Trois nouvelles études_ WoO (1839):
_Wiosna_ [_Spring_] - song for voice and piano op.post.74 no.2, arr. for piano WoO (orig. 1838 - arr. 1840s):
_Tarantelle_ in A-flat op.43 (1841):
_Allegro de concert_ in A op.46 (by 1841):
_Fugue_ in A-minor WoO (1841-42):
_Feuille d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] WoO (1843):
_Berceuse_ in D-flat op.57(1843-44):
_Barcarolle_ in F-sharp op.60 (1845-46):
_Galop Marquis_ in A-flat WoO (1846):
_Bourrée_ in A WoO (1846):
_Bourrée_ in G WoO (1848):










Piano Sonata no.3 in B-minor op.58 (1844):










_Two Nocturnes_ op.37 (1838 and 1839):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.48 (1841):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.55 (1843):
_Two Nocturnes_ op.62 (1846):








***

(*** same recording, different sleeve art)


----------



## 96 Keys

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14 D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quartetto Italiano.*

Streamed via Qobuz - I have no recordings by this illustrious quartet in my collection so having spied an 'as new' copy of the disc below for the price of a coffee inclusive of shipping/delivery on ebay I thought I'd check it out - suffice to say the buy button has been activated.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in A minor, op.132
String Quartet in F major, op.135







*

*Takács Quartet *


----------



## Malx

Final work this evening - a recording recommended on the String Quartet thread streamed via Qobuz.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 Op 13 - Quatuor Arod.*


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D major, RV 213

Work length14:07

Bojan Čičić
The Illyria Consort

and

Locatelli: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op 3 No. 12 'Il laberinto armonico'

Work length26:43

Bojan Čičić
The Illyria Consort

Presto Recording of the Week
29th October 2021


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161582


A Christmas Celebration

Kathleen Battle
New York Choral Artists
The Boys' Choir of Harlem
The Orchestra of St. Luke's
Leonard Slatkin

1986


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Missa Solemnis

John Eliot Gardiner - The Monteverdi Choir/The English Baroque Soloists


----------



## eljr

Gubaidulina: The Canticle of the Sun

Work length45:23$8.20

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Andrei Pushkarev (percussion), Rihards Zaļupe (percussion), Rostislav Krimer (celesta)
Chamber Choir Kamēr...
Māris Sirmais
Recorded: 2010-07-10
Recording Venue: Lockenhaus Festival, Burgenland

Release Date: 16th Jan 2012


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphonies 5 & 6


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quintet in C major, Op. 29
Leipziger Streichquartett with Barbara Buntrock










Followed by:

*Jacob Druckman*: String Quartet No. 2
The Group for Contemporary Music


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161588


*Jean Sibelius*

En saga, op. 9
The Dryad, op. 45 no. 1
Dance-Intermezo, op. 45 no. 2
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
The Bard, op. 64
The Oceanides, op. 73

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor

2002


----------



## SanAntone

*Berg*: _Chamber Concerto_
Claudio Abbado - The London Symphony Orchestra - Members Of The London Symphonic Band - Peter Serkin


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Lutoslawsky Symphony no. 3


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Piano Quartets_
Renaud Capuçon, Gérard Caussé, Gautier Capuçon, Nicholas Angelich


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 3: Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 (63 mins)
Bernard Haitink - Berliner Philharmoniker - Sylvia McNair soprano
Recorded in the Berliner Philharmonie, Berlin in 1992, directed by Barrie Gavin

From last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

*Jean-Baptiste Lully, 18 November]1632 - 22 March 1687)*



Lully: Grand Motets, Vol. 1

Le Concert Spirituel, Herve Niquet

Lully: Miserere
Lully: Plaude laetere Gallia
Lully: Te Deum


----------



## Rogerx

*Ferdinand Ries (Bonn, 28 november 1784)*



Ries - Double Horn Concerto

Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns), Anton Steck (violin)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Ries, Ferdinand: Concerto for Two Horns, WoO 19
Ries, Ferdinand: Die Hexe von Gyllensteen (Overture)
Ries, Ferdinand: Die Raeuberbraut (Overture)
Ries, Ferdinand: Die Rauberbraut, Op. 156
Ries, Ferdinand: Violin Concerto, Op. 24


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this yet again:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F♯ minor, Op. 1
Ashkenazy
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting this old friend:

*Debussy
Estampes
Jacobs*










A desert island recording for me --- well, all of Jacobs' Debussy is really. Warm sonics, exquisite touch and finesse on the piano and natural feeling for this music. For _this_ listener, there are no other Debussy pianists on this level. Perhaps a bold statement, but one that I truly believe.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2

Alban Gerhardt (cello) & Cecile Licad (piano)

Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109: third movement
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Fauré: Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Fauré: Sérénade, Op. 98
Fauré: Sicilienne, Op. 78


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4

Bach
Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute (Suite No. 2)
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## KevinJS

Haydn Arias - Jane Archibald

Thomas Bösner - Orchestre Symphonique Bienne


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Live, Vol. 2

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV661 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bingham, J: Hark, the glad sound
Distler, H: Es ist ein Ros' enstprungen (from Die Weihnachtsgeschichte, Op. 10)
Dove: I am the day
Goldschmidt, O: A tender shoot has started
Howells: A Spotless Rose
Jackson, Gabriel: Vox clara ecce intonat
Maconchy: There is no rose
Manz: E'en so, Lord Jesus, quickly come
McCabe, J: The Last and Greatest Herald
Milner, Anthony: Out of your sleep
Pärt: Bogoróditse Djévo
Telemann: Ach so laß von mir dich finden

As it is officially Advent today :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Consuelo Rubio, Richard Verreau, Michel Roux, Pierre Mollet,

Elisabeth Brasseur Choir · Chœur Enfants · R.T.F. · Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris · , Igor Markevitch


----------



## vincula

First Advent Sunday. One out of four candles enlightening my listening room. Celebrating with some of Sibelius' piano music.

Peace









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Continuing my journey through the symphonies of two the UK's finest symphonists of the later part of the 20th century.

*Frankel, Symphony No 3 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

*Searle, Symphony No 3 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Oramo and the CBSO ( Erato)-Sibelius' 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Mark Dee

Christmas came early yesterday - a local charity shop had a 'Black Weekend' with 10 (yes ten!) CD's for £1. I splashed out 2 quid's worth - one of them had the wrong CD in it, but 19 out of 20 isn't bad!

This is my current listen - fantastic sound quality and performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This famous first recording of Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_, conducted by Walter, who conducted the premiere in 1911, has hardly ever been out of the catalogue, and righty so.

In terms of sound, it has no doubt been bettered by more modern alternatives, but it should really be in the collection of anyone who loves this work, who will no doubt want more than one version (I have a fairly conservative four).

There is something so intrinsically right about Walter's conduction and of course one senses the deep rapport that existed between him and Kathleen Ferrier, who died from cancer the following year. Ferrier is wonderful of course and it is very difficult to separate the performance from the cicumstances of its recording, which makes her contribution doubly moving. I may still prefer Baker for her absolute vocal mastery, but I would never want to be without Ferrier's unique account.

I'm afraid I find it hard to join in the general praise for Patzak, who sounds strained much of the time. He is certainly no match for Wunderlich, and, to be honest, I prefer Kmentt and König, who are on my other three recordings.

The three _Rückert Lieder_ included here are also essential listening. A great disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

David Fray (piano)


----------



## Merl

Finally getting round to playing this one. Safe to say it's going into my Mendelssohn SQ2 roundup.


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt---Pfitzner: Symphony in C-Sharp Minor


----------



## 13hm13

Pfitzner - Violin Concerto

Gerhard Taschner (violin)

RIAS Symphony Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe

Performance recorded live 17th April 1955.


----------



## Malx

Outside there is a light covering of snow, the temperature hanging around freezing but hey there is no need to venture out when discs like these are waiting to be spun.
Aren't we a lucky bunch with all these great recordings at hand to listen to whenever time or opportunity permits.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 2, 3 & 5 - Artemis Quartet.*

*Dvořák, String Quartet No 12 Op 96 'American' - Hagen Quartet.*


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Walther - Organ Music (Stella, Brilliant Classics, 12 CD box)
> 
> Taking a break from Schnittke (the last six CD's I played were all Schnittke - I don't post every CD I play). This box arrived a few days ago, a lovely bargain at less than 1 euro per CD. Playing the first CD right now. Good sound, and anyway I enjoy almost every organ CD I listen to.


Back to this box, but now as a break from Schoenberg. I'm at the fourth CD now.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Ancient Airs & Dances and Trittico Bottiecelliano

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for an excursion aboard the Mahler bus for the second time this month. Part one for this afternoon.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra *** [Text: Gustav Mahler] (orig. 1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** original three-part version. Mahler dropped the first part when later revising the work)










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from Des Knaben Wunderhorn, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):
Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):








***

(*** same recording but with different sleeve art)


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto - Anne-Sophie Mutter, Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No 3 'Scottish' - Vienna PO, Christoph von Dohnányi.*

A couple of my earlier purchases which still stand up well against the competition - the Dohnányi Mendelssohn Symphonies set is one I'd like to see getting remastered, unless it already has been done and I've missed it!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

String Quartets OP.20 1-2 & 3


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor'; Choral Fantasia

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano),

Martin Horning (baritone), The Cleveland Orchestra Chorus (chorus), Terry Cooke (baritone), Mary Shearer (soprano), Jon Garrison (tenor), Teresa Cash (soprano), D'Anna Fortunato (contralto)

The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161600


*Modest Musorgsky*
Pictures from an Exhibition

*Serge Prokofiev*
Sarcasms
Visions fugitives

Steven Osborne, piano

2013


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert: Orchestrated Songs (Anne Sofie von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff and Chamber Orchestra Of Europe under Claudio Abbado, DG)

Arrangements were made by Berlioz (the songs by von Otter) and Reger (the songs by Quasthoff). The performances are quite good (especially considering they are live), but in the end I prefer the original versions with piano.


----------



## haziz

I have never been a fan of Bartok's music. Another listen, this time to his first violin concerto:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl: Bach

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln

Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Kindertotenlieder
Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.9


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* 'Razumovsky 1'
_Juilliard String Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Sonata Op. 38 & Grieg: Sonata Op. 36

Pierre Fournier (cello), Jean Fonda (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Horneman - Overture to "Gurre" (Schonwandt/Chandos)
Lange-Muller - Selecxtions from "Viking Blood" (Atzmon/BIS)
Nielsen - Symphony #2 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the First Sunday in Advent
_Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland_, BWV 61
_Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland_, BWV 62
_Schwingt freudig euch empor_, BWV 36
Joanne Lunn, William Towers, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* 'Little Russian'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 24 - Northern Sinfonia, Imogen Cooper (Piano/Director).*

A concerto I don't know too well so maybe I am wide of the mark here - the playing is clear, precise and the balance between the chamber orchestra and Cooper is fine but it seems to lack a little momentum and for this listener comes over as a little dull. 
A disc I bought on a whim a few years back and have only listened to once before is added to the 'possible cull pile', shame.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

From the last to his first symphony wich I like very much,I think I feel at home with Bruckner.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55* 'Eroica'
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Itullian

Superb


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Piano Sonatas


----------



## Bkeske

Amadeus-Quartett : Beethoven Streichquartette - Op. 127‧130‧131‧132‧133‧135. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1963 German release.

Beautiful set in all ways.


----------



## vincula

Listening to *Vagn Holmboe*'s beautiful and refreshing _*Chamber Concertos*_.

Even listening to them for the very first time would probably hook you into Holmboe's musical world.

Give 'em a go!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Christopher Rouse*: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two for the rest of today.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (orig. c. 1884-86 - arr. early 1890s):










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - fourteen songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra *** [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):

(*** includes two songs, _Urlicht_ and _Das himmlische Leben_, which Mahler reworked for inclusion in Symphony no.2 and Symphony no.4 respectively)


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Herbert Schuch, WDR Sinfonieorchester, Eivind Aadland_


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> Listening to *Vagn Holmboe*'s beautiful and refreshing _*Chamber Concertos*_.
> 
> Even listening to them for the very first time would probably hook you into Holmboe's musical world.
> 
> Give 'em a go!
> 
> View attachment 161603
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Although I was already familiar with the symphonies and string quartets, I was hooked on the chamber symphonies on my first listen - a speculative purchase with no prior knowledge of the works (Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds).


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 2*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_ (live)


----------



## Knorf

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: Suite from _Christmas Eve_ 
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55* 'Eroica'
> _Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


This is a fine box,excellent Beethoven Symphonies for example.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #2

Bernstein - New York Philharmonic


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major K 595
Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in E flat major K 365*

Emil Gilels, piano
*Emil & Elena Gilels, pianos
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition *(orchestration Ravel)
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Chilham

Time for a new version of Beethoven's "Emperor" - I've been listening to Freire/Chailly/Gewandhausorchester. I gave Zimerman/Rattle/LSO a test run, but this won out:










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"

Pablo Heras-Casado, Kristian Bezuidenhout, Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## KevinJS

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem

Karl-Friedrich Beringer - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Windsbacher Knabenchor


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Piano Sonatas*

Michelangeli does a great job on these.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Weill, Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mendelssohn - Incidental Music To "A Midsummer Night's Dream," Op. 61 & Schubert - Incidental Music To "Rosamunde". The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue, probably mid-70's, originally 1967


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major. The Cleveland Orchestra with Leon Fleisher, piano. Odyssey 1973 reissue, originally 1962


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Sibelius - Finlandia / Valse Triste / Der Schwan Von Tuonela / Tapiola. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1967 German release


----------



## KevinJS

Arvo Pärt - Te Deum

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir/Tallinn Chamber Orchestra

Tonü Kaljuste


----------



## WVdave

Liszt; Orchestral Works 
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon - 453 130-2, 2 x CD, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered, Stereo, Europe, 1998.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - symphony #8

Shaw/Atlanta


----------



## Dimace

Very nice LPBS (4XLPs) with Brahms's 4 Symphonies with Chicago SO under the Sir. (The digital Mastering Edition has also slightly better sound, but is hard to be found) Must for Brahms's fan & listeners.


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 5: Europakonzert 1993 from the Royal Albert Hall in London (90 mins),
Bernard Haitink - Berliner Philharmoniker - Frank Peter Zimmermann
Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Fantasy Overture from "Roméo et Juliette" - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major K. 216 - Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Recorded live 1 May 1993 in London

Form yesterday evening .


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Advent Cantatas

Nancy Argent (soprano), Petra Lang (mezzo), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Olaf Bär (baritone)

Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Players, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scarlatti, Piano Sonatas*
> 
> Michelangeli does *the best job in the history of Domenico's Sonatas *on these.
> 
> View attachment 161610


A small correction (with love & respect) to your post, my dearest.


----------



## KevinJS

Dimace said:


> Very nice LPBS (4XLPs) with Brahms's 4 Symphonies with Chicago SO under the Sir. (The digital Mastering Edition has also slightly better sound, but is hard to be found) Must for Brahms's fan & listeners.
> 
> View attachment 161625


That reminds me. This set is overdue for another spin. The trouble with CD is it makes vinyl so inconvenient.


----------



## Rogerx

KevinJS said:


> That reminds me. This set is overdue for another spin. The trouble with CD is it makes vinyl so inconvenient.
> 
> View attachment 161627


Fantastic set this one. :angel:


----------



## KevinJS

Rogerx said:


> Fantastic set this one. :angel:


Agreed. I only ever spun it once, having multiple copies of the symphonies on CD. I had been told that the best way to regard the Brahms symphonies was to consider each to be a single movement in a kind of mega-symphony and play the lot, back to back, so that's what I did. I'll have to play them before I put them away again. I only hauled the box out to take the photograph.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1

I purchased this on Ebay.According to the seller,this set was made for a Dutch magazine "Trouw".


----------



## KevinJS

Gothos said:


> View attachment 161628
> View attachment 161629
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> I purchased this on Ebay.According to the seller,this set was made for a Dutch magazine "Trouw".


Looks good. I just finished listening to the Pärt version. I'll soon have the Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms too. It's in a Windsbacher Knabenchor box that the old lady is going to give to me for Christmas. Amazing stuff, actually. Several hundred years of music history in one box.


----------



## Rogerx

Gothos said:


> View attachment 161628
> View attachment 161629
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> I purchased this on Ebay.According to the seller,this set was made for a Dutch magazine "Trouw".


Trouw and NRC handelsblad are Dutch newspapers , they share the costs for this box.


----------



## Rogerx

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #4 - 4th movement soprano by Max Cenčić.

Anton Nanut - Ljubljana Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Grieg - Peer Gynt. Hallé Orchestra With The Ambrosian Singers. Angel 1969


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work:


----------



## Bkeske

KevinJS said:


> That reminds me. This set is overdue for another spin. The trouble with CD is it makes vinyl so inconvenient.
> 
> View attachment 161627


Not for me, I just don't Turn on the CD player  I never mix CD/streaming with vinyl during a sitting.

Also, yes, that Karajan/Brahms set on vinyl is indeed nice, I have it, as well as Szell's with Cleveland. Both very good, but one very Karajan, the other, very Szell


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shchedrin
Concerto for Orchestra No. 1, "Naughty Limericks"
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










Such raucous fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: 12 Études d'Exécution Transcendante

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Rogerx said:


> Trouw and NRC handelsblad are Dutch newspapers , they share the costs for this box.


Thank you for the information Rogerx.I appreciate it.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

*Gaetano Domenico Maria Donizetti (Bergamo, 29 november 1797*



Donizetti: Vesper Psalms

Simon Mayr Chorus & Concerto de Bassus, Franz Hauk

Donizetti: Beatus vir in F
Donizetti: De torrente in F
Donizetti: Dixit Dominus in C
Donizetti: Domine ad adjuvandum in C Major
Donizetti: Dominus a dextris in D minor
Donizetti: Gloria Patri e Sicut erat
Donizetti: In convertendo in C
Donizetti: Iste confessor in D
Donizetti: Laudate pueri in C
Donizetti: Magnificat in D
Donizetti: Nisi Dominus in D
Donizetti: Salve Regina in F
Donizetti: Tecum principium in F


----------



## Merl

I've got a horrible morning but when it's finished I'll be playing this....


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Chamber Symphony, Op. 110b

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr. (piano), James Thompson (trumpet)

I Musici de Montréal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore),

Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## jim prideaux

On YT....

Oramo and the Finnish RSO performing Sibelius 3rd ( 2006 recording)


----------



## Marinera

Frederic Chopin - Journal Intime. Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three for either side of the grocery run.

Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02): ***
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):

(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma
Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Something wonderful happened when the two JBs (Sir John Barbirolli and Dame Janet Baker) got together, and so it does here. This is a wonderful disc, and these amongst the best versions of these orchestral songs ever recorded. If anyone ever doubted Janet Baker's genius, I would sit them down and make them listen to this CD, and in particular to their miraculously inward _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_, apparently Dame Janet's husband's favourite from all her records and I'd probably have to agree.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Malx

A couple of big romantic piano concertos to add some warmth to a chilly day.

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No 1 - Leif Oves Andsnes, Berlin PO, Antonio Pappano.*

*Schumann, Piano Concerto - Geza Anda, Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik.*


----------



## Marinera

Ginette Neveu, violin; Bruno Seidler-Winkler, piano; Jean Neveu, piano.

Chopin - Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor
Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice - Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Paradis - Sicilienne
Dinicu - Hora Staccato
Suk - Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17, Nos. 1-4


----------



## Art Rock

Schoenberg - String quartets 1-4 (New Vienna String Quartet, Evelyn Lear, Philips, 2 CDs)

Finished the 11 Schoenberg CD's on Naxos (Craft Edition), switching to the string quartets on Philips. The first one is playing now and I'm immediately hooked.

This rediscovery journey of Schoenberg has been very rewarding so far (still a few to go). I had not listened to him in many years, and I found many of his works far better than I remembered.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Over the last couple of weeks I've been listening to all my Mahler discs, which has included all the symphonies.

Listening to almost exclusively Mahler over a two week period can be a rather depressing experience, so it is good to finish on this delightful disc of youthful songs with Dame Janet Baker and Geoffrey Parsons in superb form.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH (1685-1750)
Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

ANTONIO VIVALDI (1678-1741)
Concertos for Violin, Strings and Continuo, Op. 8 Nos. 1-4 'Le quattro stagioni' (The Four Seasons)
1972 RECORDING


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Four Winds in E-Flat Major, K. 297b

Work length31:07

Jaime Martin, London Symphony Orchestra, Timothy Jones, Juliana Koch, Chris Richards, Rachel Gough

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161641


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccatas, BWV 910-916

Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord

2019


----------



## SanAntone

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 161641
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> Toccatas, BWV 910-916
> 
> Mahan Esfahani, harpsichord
> 
> 2019


Wow, is it that hard to listen to?


----------



## Bourdon

SanAntone said:


> Wow, is it that hard to listen to?


suffering from indigestion ?


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell*


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D major, RV 213

Work length14:07

Bojan Čičić
The Illyria Consort

and

Locatelli: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op 3 No. 12 'Il laberinto armonico'

Work length26:43

Bojan Čičić
The Illyria Consort

Presto Recording of the Week
29th October 2021


----------



## haziz

eljr said:


>


Just curious; this looks like a streaming service. May I ask which service are you using and through which technology?
Also how are you generating the posted image?


----------



## Rogerx

CD46
Chopin: Piano Concerto No.1 in E Minor; Glazunov: Chopiniana; Franck: Les Djinns 
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Not for me, I just don't Turn on the CD player  I never mix CD/streaming with vinyl during a sitting.


Interesting, our idiosyncrasies.

I am curious, why do you suppose this is?


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> Just curious; this looks like a streaming service. May I ask which service are you using and through which technology?
> Also how are you generating the posted image?


This is streaming from Amazon, they now offer an HD, Ultra HD and Spatial package. (Obviously your equipment must be able to decode it) Ultra HD tracks have a bit depth of 24 bits, with sample rates ranging from 44.1 kHz up to 192 kHz. So it's considerably
more detailed than a CD.

I have an audio dedicated PC I run it though to a Nuprime Dac. (this is an amazing Dac)

The image is a simple snipe I take from Amazon Music using windows "Snipping Tool."


----------



## eljr

Gubaidulina: The Canticle of the Sun

Work length45:23

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Andrei Pushkarev (percussion), Rihards Zaļupe (percussion), Rostislav Krimer (celesta)
Chamber Choir Kamēr...
Māris Sirmais
Recorded: 2010-07-10
Recording Venue: Lockenhaus Festival, Burgenland

Release Date: 16th Jan 2012


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Interesting, our idiosyncrasies.
> 
> I am curious, why do you suppose this is?


For me because they sound so different. And during a listening session, I like to listen to 'similar' presentations in terms of how the music is 'presented' to me in it's reproduction.

Obviously, viny is my favorite, and have spent a good deal of money to reproduce it well since diving back into it after a very long absence. And when reproduced well, to me, vinyl is simply 'magical'. I've spent a bit on my digital side as well, (most recently improving my streaming rig), and it is improving vs what I once had, and am much more pleased with it now. But still, the difference is enough to not want to mix both in a sitting.

I can and do enjoy both though.


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Verbum Nobile" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Piano Sonata #3 (Pollini/DG)
Liszt - Orpheus (Halasz/Naxos)*


----------



## starthrower

Listening to the Cage, and Mayuzumi quartets.


----------



## Bourdon

*John Tavener*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 / Tragic Overture, Op. 81

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar

Serenade for Strings, Op. 20
ASMF
Neville Marriner

Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 55
LPO
Solti*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

I need to get more familiar with some of the more modern pieces on my listening list. For this week< I will concentrate on:










Berio: Sinfonia

Peter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra










Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Anthèmes, Dérive II

Daniel Barenboim, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra










Ligeti: Atmosphères

Ernest Bour, Sudwestfunk Symphony Orchestra










Stockhausen: Gestand der Jünglinge

Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Piano Music*


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...skc9585AJfZLwngCnbTZRul6MldV--xbgyggboUEbi-KM
Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo leads the BBC Symphony Orchestra in a rediscovered classic by a composer who never took the easy path in life. Dora Pejačević was born into the comfort of Eastern European aristocracy but travelled miles to be challenged by the greatest minds of her age. During the First World War she volunteered as a nurse, where she experienced horrors that forced her into creative overdrive. In 1916, when her Symphony in F sharp minor started to take shape, Pejačević dropped aristocratic mannerisms and started to write with a blazing authenticity that fills this explosive symphony - the first modern symphony in Croatian music.

In the first half of the concert Vilde Frange is the soloist Ludwig van Beethoven's glorious Violin Concerto.

Live from the Barbican Hall
Presented by Ian Skelly

Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major

20.15
Interval 
Dora Pejačević: Blumenleben op. 19 
1 Schneeglöckchen (Snowdrops)
2 Veilchen ( Violets)
3 Maiglöckchen (Lilies of the Valley)
4 Vergißmeinnicht Forget-me-nots 
5 Rose (Rose)
6 Rote Nelken (Red Carnations)
7 Lilien (Lilies)
8 Chrysanthemen (Chrysanthemums)

Nataša Veljković (Piano)

20.35
Dora Pejačević: Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41

Vilde Frang (violin)
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Sakari Oramo (conductor)

Photo of Dora Pejačević Copyright (c) Croatian Music Information Centre


----------



## Bourdon

*Ballet Gala*

CD 1


----------



## Malx

A couple of my favourite pieces by Rachmaninov.

*Rachmaninov, The Rock - LSO, Andre Previn.*

*Rachmaninov, The Isle of the Dead - Russian National Orchestra, Pletnev.*


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Adrian Boult - Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Victor Desarzens - Lausanne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan 
(1961, remastered Blu-ray Disc pure audio edition 2014)

I've always had a deep fondness for this symphony.










Followed by another first symphony

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

One of the most dramatic, atmospheric, and vividly realized recordings of Sibelius's First that I know.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Anyone listening to this CD blind would, I'm sure, guess correctly that the music emanated from the late nineteenth century. I doubt very much though that they would guess the composer was Italian. The music seems to owe a lot more to Schumann and Brahms than it does to anyone else, Brahms in particular.

Excellent performances of some rather gorgeous music by the Italian Giuseppe Martucci.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
Gilels
New Philharmonia
Maazel*


----------



## RockyIII

SanAntone said:


> Wow, is it that hard to listen to?


Heh heh, funny.


----------



## adriesba




----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161645


*Johannes Brahms*

Serenades Nos. 1 and 2

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

1999


----------



## KevinJS

More Mozart

Janet Baker

Raymond Leppard - Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


Doggone it, every time I see that box I think it's full of music by Beyonce.


----------



## Merl

Listened to the excellent Calidores on the way home, with their lovely account of the Prokofiev 2nd quartet. So glad I found this disc some time ago.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto *
_Kavakos - Lahti SO - Vanska_


----------



## adriesba




----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four for the rest of today. As the Barbirolli recording of the 6th also features R. Strauss's _Ein Heldenleben_ I will also include that.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):










Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):


----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: Symphony No. 2 
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Sometimes called the "Christmas Symphony," this is a dark and unsettling work. The little references to the carol "Silent Night" always seem anachronistic, but otherwise I think this symphony is growing on me.










Followed by:

*Krzysztof Penderecki*: _Dies irae_, _Aus den Psalmen Davids_
Anna Lubańska, mezzo-soprano, Riszard Minkiewicz, tenor, Jarosłàw Bręk, bass-baritone
Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Antoni Wit

For me, these pre-"neo-Romantic" pieces represent the much more imaginative, powerful, and compelling side of Penderecki.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Schulhoff's only opera, Flammen


----------



## Merl

Time to have a crack at the Weekly Quartet. I'm unfamiliar with Cage's Quartet in Four Parts. That will soon be rectified.


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven 5 & 7 - Kleiber/Vienna


----------



## SanAntone

*Carter*: _The Five String Quartets_
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161655


O Holy Night
A Merton Christmas

Choir of Merton College Oxford
Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra
Benjamin Nicholas

2017


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 6 and 31*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent part of my afternoon "in-home concert" in the company of a fine lady. Fine indeed.

Florence Beatrice Price composed four symphonies (No. 2 remains in only a fragment). I programmed No. 1 in E minor for my afternoon symphony, and it is a delightful work.

If anyone is a fan of Dvorak's Ninth or Ives' First, this Symphony No. 1 by Price will surely please. But don't think the music is totally derivative. Price has a voice of her own, and many a trick up her composing-frock sleeve.

I have the recording on a NAXOS disc coupled with her Symphony No. 4 in D minor. Soon to appear out of the air in my listening room. Maybe tomorrow.

















Beautiful music from a beautiful woman, and from a distinguished and masterful composer as well!


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Schulhoff's only opera, Flammen


As I am a Schulhoff fan I wanted the Decca recording of _Flammen_ but prices were also too steep as their _Entartete_ series seemed to go out of print rather quickly. The Capriccio recording is reasonably priced but I have one question, if you please - is there a libretto included with the Capriccio recording? Also, I'd appreciate any comments from you relating to the work itself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> As I am a Schulhoff fan I wanted the Decca recording of _Flammen_ but prices were also too steep as their _Entartete_ series seemed to go out of print rather quickly. The Capriccio recording is reasonably priced but I have one question, if you please - is there a libretto included with the Capriccio recording? Also, I'd appreciate any comments from you relating to the work itself. Thanks in advance.


About the libretto, sadly I wouldn't know. For me, buying any CD (taxes and shipping) is too steep :lol:. I listened to it on Spotify. 
The work, in one word, is marvellous. A delightful opera. This recording however, while the performance is certainly good, is not up to the music, it's a bit uneven, and there's something off with the sense of space.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gershwin
Porgy & Bess, Symphonic Suite
Second Rhapsody
Cuban Overture
Cristina Ortiz, piano (in Second Rhapsody)
LSO
Previn*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161660


Be All Merry

The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin
Irish Chamber Orchestra
Desmond Earley, conductor

2020


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for a double-shot of Salonen's Sibelius in LA:


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I love this charming, unpretentious, and tuneful symphony!










Followed by:

*Jean Sibelius*: _Lemminkäinen Suite_, Op. 22 ("Four Legends from the _Kalevala_"), _The Wood-Nymph_, Op. 15
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for two back-to-back late Shostakovich symphonies: the 13th and 14th from these recordings -

















Absolutely incredible pieces through and through. Both performances are spine-tingling and hair-raising in their aural assaults. But, also, appropriately eerie when the music calls for it and late Shostakovich wouldn't be himself if there wasn't some of this trademark spookiness.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Doggone it, every time I see that box I think it's full of music by Beyonce.


You have a wandering mind....
It's not my responsibility that you are seeing things different than they are, like Abbado whose mind sinks into a dark pool as he looks sideways at Martha's legs


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 6: Europakonzert 1999 from Krakow (95 mins)
Bernard Haitink - Berliner Philharmoniker - Christine Schäfer soprano - Emanuel Ax piano
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate KV 165 & Et incarnatus est from "Great Mass" Frederic Chopin: Concert for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in F minor, op. 21 - Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, op 38; Recorded live 1 May 1999 in Krakow

From last night watching.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 4

Helmut Wittek, soprano
Jaap van Zweden, violin solo
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
Leonard Bernstein

I always associate this work with the wintertime.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)
Disc4


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing the 5th and _Clarinet Concerto_ from these recordings -

















Bernstein was in his element in Nielsen just as much as he was Sibelius. The story about Bernstein showing up in Copenhagen and conducting the Royal Danish Orchestra on their home turf and playing their national musical hero at the time must have been thrilling. For my money, Lenny outclasses everyone in these two symphonies, especially the Danish conductors. Sorry, but not sorry for saying this!


----------



## Rogerx

*Happy Birthday Radu Lupu ( 1945)*



Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Radu Lupu (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Le pas d'acier, Op. 41
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski*


----------



## Art Rock

Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire (with Webern - Concerto) by the Nash Ensemble under Simon Rattle and Jane Manning.

Close to wrapping up Schoenberg wrt (re)playing the CD's in my collection. Pierrot Lunaire is another composition that I have had my doubts about in the past, but which I thoroughly enjoyed this time around. Webern on the other hand remains a tough nut to crack for me for some reason.


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Violin Concerto in D minor & Symphony No. 1

Maxim Fedotov (violin)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Delius
A Song of the High Hills
Peter Hoare (tenor), Rebecca Evans (soprano)
Chorus of the Welsh National Opera, Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera
Mackerras*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## 13hm13

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Symphonic Works - Michail Jurowski


----------



## Rogerx

Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1978-07-02
Recording Venue: 1 & 2 July 1978 / Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123 & Fantasia in C Minor, Op. 80 - Haydn: Mass in B-Flat Major, Hob. XXII; 12 'Theresia'

Leonard Bernstein, Kim Borg (bass vocal), John Corigliano (violin), Richard Lewis (tenor), Carol Smith (contralto), Eileen Farrell (soprano), Rudolf Serkin (piano),

Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Lucia Popp (soprano), Paul Hudson (baritone), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano),

New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Leonard Bernstein

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

Next step on the journey through the symphonic output of these fine composers.

*Frankel, Symphony No 4 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

*Searle, Symphony No 4 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## Marinera

*Leonardo Da Vinci - La Musique Secrète.*

Denis Raisin Dadre, Doulce Mémoire


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Hardly ever performed these day, but Mascagni's *L'Amico Fritz* I enjoy rather more than quite a lot of verismo works that are more regularly given.

If not quite erasing memories of Mafalda Favero and Tito Schipa in the famous _Cherry Duet_, Freni and Pavarotti are nonetheless at their youthful best and Vicente Sardinero is excellent as David. I don't much care for the blowsy mezzo of Laura Didier Gambarella in the breeches role of Beppe, but Gavazzeni conducts with evident love of this charming score.

A winner.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

In memoriam Jiří Bělohlávek

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Who else shares my distaste for narrators in music? (Not my main takeaway from this work though)


----------



## Art Rock

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Who else shares my distaste for narrators in music? (Not my main takeaway from this work though)


*raises hand*

Almost never works for me.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Almost never works for me.


+1 .


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano trio 2-3-8 & 11


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Who else shares my distaste for narrators in music? (Not my main takeaway from this work though)


I'm not too keen on narrators in general - they can be a bit cheesy/cloying - but I think the Narrator works really well in Œdipus Rex, especially if they use Cocteau's original French script.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part five of five for late morning and most of the afternoon.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang, transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):








***

*** same April 1972 recording with Alfreda Hodgson and John Mitchinson but released with completely different artwork by a somewhat shadowy Italian company called Descant in 1989 as part of an alleged 'Horenstein Edition', some years before it was officially issued by the BBC on their own BBC Legends imprint as shown in the image)

Symphony no.9 for orchestra (1909-10):










Symphony no.10 for orchestra - Clinton Carpenter version from 1949, rev. 1966 (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## eljr

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

there is much to admire here thanks to Ólafsson's superb pianism, most notably in Haydn's Sonata No. 47, Mozart's little C major Sonata and his Adagio in B minor; his Kleine Gigue goes like the... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4860525
Label: DG
Length: 83 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
3rd September 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Solo Instrument


----------



## HenryPenfold

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Who else shares my distaste for narrators in music? (Not my main takeaway from this work though)


Oh, this is a toughie!

Immediately I want to concur.

Then I can think of some works where the narration is vital. eg Honegger's Joan of Arc (albeit with musical accompaniment).

What about RVW 7?

We took risks. We knew we took them. Therefore we have no cause for complaint.

An apposite reminder in this day's 'victim culture', nest-ce pas?


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> +1 .


+2 ......................


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn, Schumann & Wolf

Amedeo Modigliani Quartet

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Wolf, H: Italian Serenade in G major


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Oh, this is a toughie!
> 
> Immediately I want to concur.
> 
> Then I can think of some works where the narration is vital. eg Honegger's Joan of Arc (albeit with musical accompaniment).
> 
> What about RVW 7?
> 
> We took risks. We knew we took them. Therefore we have no cause for complaint.
> 
> An apposite reminder in this day's 'victim culture', nest-ce pas?


Could be, I struggle to come up with a work where the narrator is essential, the ones I can stand the most are the most musical ones, that is, the more rhythmic and performance like the better


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Could be, _I struggle to come up with a work where the narrator is essential_, the ones I can stand the most are the most musical ones, that is, the more rhythmic and performance like the better


I think it works better in music written for the young - _Peter and the Wolf_, _Babar the Elephant_, _A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ etc. In the case of Stravinsky's _Oedipus Rex_ I wonder he was actually following a practice used in antiquity?


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Music (Choral and Instrumental Pieces)

Eberhard Kraus (organ), Christine Pernpeintner (soprano), Wolfgang Baumgratz (organ), Franz Lehrndorfer (organ), Irmgard Heichele (soprano), Max Frey (organ), Helmut P. Tramnitz (organ), Edward H. Tarr (trumpet), Irmtraud Kruger (organ)

Army Band X Chamber Orchestra, Regensburg Kirchen Musik-schule Instrumental Ensemble, Regensburg Kirchen Musik-schule Choir, Stadtischer Kammerchor Marktoberdorf, Jugendchor Ostallgau, Collegium tubicense Ulm, Munich Hochschule fur Musik Chamber Choir, Simon Dach, Karl Norbert Schmid, Arthur Gross, Fritz Schieri, Gunther Hoff


----------



## Art Rock

HenryPenfold said:


> What about RVW 7?
> 
> We took risks. We knew we took them. Therefore we have no cause for complaint.


My version of RVW7 does not have a narrator, so I was a bit puzzled. Wiki to the rescue: "The score includes a brief literary quotation at the start of each movement. They are sometimes declaimed in performance (and recordings), although the composer did not say that they were intended to form part of a performance of the work. "

I think I'm glad I have a version without narrator.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, Debussy and Ligeti

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott
Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Ligeti: Melodien for orchestra
Strauss, R: Schlagobers, Op. 70: Suite


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar

Introduction & Allegro, Op. 47
English Chamber Orchestra
Britten

Symphony No. 2 in E-flat, Op. 63
LPO
Solti*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Not the biggest fan of Poppe's, but this opera from 2012 is quite good. The 7th act is Weill in the 21st century, very interesting!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161670


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Double Concertos, RV 509, 511, 514, 516, 523, 524

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Giuliano Carmignola, violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon

2008


----------



## Art Rock

Schreker - Orchestral music I (BBC Philharmonic, Sinaisky, Chandos)

Moving on to the next "S" composer. Franz Schreker (1878-1934) was an Austrian late romantic composer, best remembered for his operas. On this CD, Sinaisky selects six orchestral pieces (partially taken from his operas). My pick of the six would be the Prelude to a Drama, 20 minutes of luscious music. I think this would be a good introduction to Schreker for those who are not fond of operas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

Everything about this is wrong - the choir is too big, the orchestra is too big, the tempi are too broad, the orchestration has been tweaked - but it just sounds good, at least to me.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony Nos. 6 & 7*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## Vasks

*Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #2 (Lack/VoxBox)
Szymanowski - Symphony #3 "Song of the Night" (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Varèse and Frank Martin from the Martinon/CSO box set:










A cracking recording, too!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90/ Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1981-02-23
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Itullian

Love it


----------



## Knorf

*John Cage*: String Quartet in Four Parts
Arditti String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

I think quite a few people were surprised by this warm and gentle piece; defiantly post-tonal though it may be on the inside, it evokes a kind of meditative calmness, with many open consonances and a generally slow harmonic rhythm.


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen Symphony No 1










A very impressive work in four movements. A slow initial movement is followed by a quick scherzo, then a vigorous allegro which connects to a slow final movement. The music seems to be built of the interplay of small motific elements in a contrapuntal texture with vivid orchestration.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
The Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
Symphonic Dances, Op. 45
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Tapiola*
_San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14, D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quatuor Arod.*

A DATM with attitude, not for those looking for a smoothed over, over upholstered soundscape - excellent, revitalizes an old favourite work.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: String Quintet in F major
Leipziger Streichquartett with Hartmut Rhode, viola


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Martin Helmchen, Pieter Schoeman, Vesselin Gellev, Alexander Zemtsov, Kristina Blaumane*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Very good!


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók*: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Concerto for Orchestra
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

I don't know the Divertimento as well as I should.

By the way, both of these performances are superb!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók*: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Concerto for Orchestra
> Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> I don't know the Divertimento as well as I should.
> 
> By the way, both of these performances are superb!


'Stan The Man' - an amazing musician. I came to him late. Friends urged me to go to his London gigs and I couldn't be ars(k)ed- big error!

I learnt how good his musicianship is shortly after his death. Too late!

Bought these releases individually, rather than the box. Expensive mistake!


----------



## HenryPenfold

What a 'cello concerto!!

What a photo!!

What a label is Lyrita!

I'm keen on classical, romantic, contemporary and especially modern 'cello concertos, but this one tops them all!


----------



## Art Rock

Join the club. I've rated Moeran's as my personal favourite cello concerto for over two decades. By the way, check out his violin concerto as well.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet in F Major Op 135 - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Join the club. I've rated Moeran's as my personal favourite cello concerto for over two decades. By the way, check out his violin concerto as well.


Yes indeed!

The vc is amazing!

I can't find my CD of the vc.

Is this an excuse to buy a download from Qobuz?


----------



## vincula

Great works indeed! I've got this album.









Cheap, convenient and solid interpretations, even though I prefer Peers Coetmore's (Moeran's wife back then) rendition of the wonderful cello concerto on Lyrita. A cracker.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

1942 live ... Bruckner - Symphonie Nr. 5 B-Dur (Wilhelm Furtwängler, BPO)
The Berliner Philharmoniker
by Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Vladimir Fedoseyev_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Kalinnikov 1st Symphony , Kirill Kondrashin and the MSO


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner, William Steinberg, The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Symphony No. 7 In E Major


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sergey Taneyev String Quintet op. 30


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4*
_Moscow RTV Symphony - Vladimir Fedoseyev_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 'Antar'*
_L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande - Ernest Ansermet_


----------



## Bkeske

Listening to my box of Beethoven string quartets, I realized I have not listened to any of his symphonies for a while, so….

Szell conducts Beethoven - The Nine Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 7LP box, 1974 reissue, originally 1964.

As usual, will start with No. 1 and see where it goes….


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 'Antar'*
_Pittsburgh SO - Lorin Maazel_


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's Russian night!

*Rimsky-Korsakov
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Concertgebouw
Markevitch

Glazunov
Chant du ménestrel, Op. 71
Wen-Sinn Yang, cello
Russian National Orchestra
Serebrier

- Intermission -

Rachmaninov
Aleko
Yevgeny Nesterenko (bass), Alexander Fedin (tenor), Vladimir Matorin (bass), Svetlana Volkova (soprano) & Raisa Kotova (mezzo-soprano)
USSR TV and Radio Large Chorus & Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Kitayenko*

From these recordings:


----------



## SanAntone

_Soli_ - Carter: _Four Lauds_ for solo violin (1999, 1984, 2000, 1999)
*Tamsin Waley-Cohen* (violin)


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Borodin*: Symphony No. 2 in B minor
Concertgebuow Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

I like the sound of a "Russian Night"!


----------



## SanAntone

*Elliott Carter* : _Soundings_ for piano and orchestra (2005)
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano | BBC Symphony Orchestra | Oliver Knussen, conductor


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 7: Easter Concert in Baden-Baden 2015 (90 mins)
Berliner Philharmoniker · Bernard Haitink - Isabelle Faust violin
Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61 - Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Recorded live at the Festspielhaus Baden-Baden, April 2015, directed by Torben Schmidt Jacobsen

Last night watching .


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: String Quartets Op. 41

Quatuor Modigliani

Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade for Strings in G major "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" K 525
Sinfonia concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, and Orchestra in E flat major K 297b

Walter Lehmayer, oboe
Peter Schmidl, clarinet
Gunter Hogner, horn
Fritz Faltl, bassoon

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
Noches en los jardines de España
Clara Haskil, piano
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

El amor brujo
Ines Rivadeneyra, contralto
Spanish R.T.V. Symphony Orchestra
Markevitch*


----------



## KevinJS

Schönberg - Jacob's Ladder/Mahler - Symphony 8

Gielen/ SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - Ballet Suite Op. 20/ Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty - Ballet Suite, Op.66/
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet Op. 67

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1989-11-06
Recording Venue: 3 & 6 November, 1989. Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Helen Watts, Heather Harper
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Solti*


----------



## Rogerx

Richter: Sinfonias, Sonatas & Oboe Concerto

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Capricornus Consort Basel

Richter, F X: Oboe Concerto
Richter, F X: Sinfonia con fuga in G minor (Boer 29)
Richter, F X: Sinfonia in G minor
Richter, F X: Sonata for 2 violins, cello & continuo in A minor, No 6, Op 4
Richter, F X: Symphony in B flat major
Richter, F X: Trio sonata, Op. 3, No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor

Elly Ameling (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche; Don Juan

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## SanAntone

*SCHOECK*: _Elegie_, Op 36
Klaus Merten, Mutare Ensemble, Gerhard Müller-Hornbach


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera thread.










*Cavalleria Rusticana* is the opera that first turned me on to opera as a teenager. My parents had the Varviso recording with Souliotis, Del Monaco and Gobbi and my father also owned the piano score. I listened to it over and over again and would also spend hours playing the music on the piano. Mind you, even back then I recognised that Del Monaco was a bit shouty, and Di Stefano made a better impression on me when I finally heard the Callas recording.

Of course it is now known that Callas was never scheduled to record Santuzza, that the originally scheduled mezzo was indisposed and Callas, having sung the role in Greece, stepped into her shoes. We should be thankful that she did, because, though she never sang the role again, Santuzza is one of her greatest recorded roles. She is also surrounded by a terrific cast, right down to the flirtatiously bitchy Lola of Anna Maria Canali, who helps turn Lola and Santuzza's brief confrontation into a mini bitch fest. Turiddu is one of Di Stefano's best roles and Panerai makes a splendidly virile Alfio. With Serafin in command of the orchestra and chorus, it remains one of the top recommendations for the opera, despite the ancient mono sound, which does overload in places.


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Den Galsinded Tyrk (The Ill-Tempered Turk) Ballet Suite Op. 32b - Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

A piece I haven't played for a very long time - like most Holmboe it is well crafted and has something about it I like. Yes, I'm a Holmboe fan.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Violin Sonata in G minor / Szymanowski, Mythes, Op. 30 / Hahn, Nocturne / Ravel Sonata for Violin & Piano No 2 - Fanny Robilliard (violin) & Paloma Kouider (piano).*

A Flac download I got free from Qobuz earlier this year.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon. First time for AS in well over a year, so this overview is one I'm particularly looking forward to.

Although the earliest works show a composer continuing in the 20th c. Soviet tradition of Shostakovich, Myaskovsky etc. there are still enough pointers to suggest that a more individual talent is bubbling under.

_Six Preludes_ for piano (1953-54):










_Variations_ for piano (1955):










Symphony [_no.0_] (1956-57):










Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. by 1963):










Sonata [_no.0_] for violin and piano (1955):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1963)


----------



## Rogerx

HAYDN (1732-1809)
Symphony No. 103 in E flat major, H.I:103 'Drum Roll'*/ Symphony No. 104 in D major, H.I:104 'London'*
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux -Igor Markevitch


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Bishop-Kovacevich - BBC SO - Colin Davis_


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2*
_WDR SO - Aadland_


----------



## Malx

In a chamber music mood this morning.
*J S Bach, Violin Sonatas BWV1024 & 1036 / Flute Sonata BWV1038 - Amandine Beyer with Gli Incogniti.*

The pieces on this recording are arrangements by J S Bach of pieces potentially from other sources - Weiss, C P E Bach and some of his own works for other instruments, hence the discs title.


----------



## Bourdon

*From the Court of Frederick the Great*

Some attractive music for Traverso,Violoncello and Harpsichord

Benda-Graun-Friedrich II-Quantz & Müthel


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Lydia's Vocalises

Jonathan Freeman-Attwood (trumpet), Roy Howat (piano), Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Chabrier: Aubade
Chabrier: Danse villageoise (No. 7 from Pièces pittoresques)
Chabrier: Morceaux (5)
Chabrier: Pièces pittoresques (10)
Couperin, F: Messe à l'usages des Couvents
Fauré: Lydia's Vocalises
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108
Hahn, R: A Chloris
Marchand, L: Grand Dialogue (1696)
Rameau: Naïs
Rameau: Naïs: orchestral suite
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major Op. 123


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Ashkenazy_


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Fauré: Lydia's Vocalises
> 
> Jonathan Freeman-Attwood (trumpet), Roy Howat (piano), Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


Interesting choice to _premier_ these works, long lost, written for voice to be performed on the trumpet. But I have to say, not knowing anything about them, that they sound natural for the instrument and are a nice addition to the Fauré catalog.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161697


*Sergey Prokofiev*

Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 3

Horacio Gutiérrez, piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, conductor

1990


----------



## jim prideaux

Art Rock said:


> Join the club. I've rated Moeran's as my personal favourite cello concerto for over two decades. By the way, check out his violin concerto as well.


Since happening upon a Naxos recording of the Symphony and Sinfonietta ( and thoroughly enjoying both) I have always intended to listen to both concertos. This sequence of posts concerning Moeran has reminded me to 'get my finger out' and do something about it......so have just listened to the Wallfisch and Mordokovitch recording so of both on Chandos.....

Thanks for the reminder ( includes a thanks to Mr Penfold)as I have really enjoyed both!


----------



## Bourdon

*Villa-Lobos*

Descobrimento Suite No.1-2 -3 & 4

Invocação em Defesa da Pátria


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.8, K.246 & No.9, K.271; Rondo, K.386 
London Symphony Orchestra, Kertész


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Act 2 Overture to "Indian Queen" (Hickox/EMI)
Hassler - Three Motets and Organ Toccata in G minor (Cordes/cpo)
Praetorius - Selections from "Terpsichore" (Parkening/EMI)
Froberger - Suite #14 from "The Strasbourg Manuscirpt" (Remy/cpo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 36
Andrei Pisarev*

From this gorgeous set -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works. A short-ish part two scattered across the rest of this afternoon. Plans for a late afternoon walk hampered by rain so this session has been brought forward.

_Music for piano and chamber orchestra_ (1964):










_Prelude and Fugue_ for piano (1963):
_Improvisation and Fugue_ for piano (1965):
_Variations on a Chord_ for piano (1965):










_Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instrumentalists (1965):










Suite from the music for the film _Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):










Violin Concerto no.2 (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Gidon Kremer & Mischa Maisky

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtág*

Messages de Feu Demoiselle R V.Troussova

*Birtwistle*

...AGM...,for 16 voices and 3 instrumental groups

*Grisey*

Modulations for 33 mucisians


----------



## fbjim

Frederic Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated







I've heard a lot of these - Levit, Oppens, Hamelin, Van Raat- it's become something of a repertoire piece for any pianist with any affinity for 20th century music - but the composer's own 90s recording still is top notch in this masterpiece, I think.


----------



## Musicaterina

....see next post


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach on the pardessus de viole (a little viola da gamba about as small as a violin)

played by Melisande Corriveau and Eric Milnes

















There are two trio sonatas for organ, one sonata for violin and basso continuo, one sicilienne for flute and harpsichord and the sonata for viola da gamba and harpsichord No. 2 in D major BWV 1028 all arranged for pardessus de viole and harpsichord#


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Jill Gomez (soprano)
Members of the BBC SO
Boulez*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Julian Lloyd Webber, cello
RPO
Yehudi Menuhin

Enigma Variations, Op. 36
CSO
Solti*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Borodin, Quartet No. 1*


----------



## vincula

*Carl Nielsen, Symphony no.6, San Francisco Symphony/H. Blomstedt*









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some Wagner orchestral highlights from this Boulez recording:


----------



## Chilham

Sat in an hotel room trying to focus through the jet-lag on producing a proposal. My wife tells me that Mozart is the best music to inspire, so:










Mozart: Violin Concerto 3, 4, 5

Daniel Dodds, Arabella Steinbacher, Lucerne Festival Strings










Mozart: Symphony No. 38, 39, 40, 41

Sir Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part three beginning tonight, concluding sometime tomorrow morning.

Sonata no.2 [_Quasi una Sonata_] for violin and piano (1968):










Suite from the music for the film _The Commissar_ (1967):
Suite from the music for the film _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968):
Suite from the music for the film _The Waltz_ (1969):
Suite from the music for the film _Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970):










String Quartet no.1 (1966):
_Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):










_(8) Little Piano Pieces_ (1971):










Concerto for oboe, harp and strings (1971):


----------



## SanAntone

*Roy Harris*: _Symphony No. 3_
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Die Junge Magd
Cornelia Kallisch, mezzo-soprano
Ensemble Villa Musica*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Cross posted from the opera thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cavalleria Rusticana* is the opera that first turned me on to opera as a teenager. My parents had the Varviso recording with Souliotis, Del Monaco and Gobbi and my father also owned the piano score. I listened to it over and over again and would also spend hours playing the music on the piano. Mind you, even back then I recognised that Del Monaco was a bit shouty, and Di Stefano made a better impression on me when I finally heard the Callas recording.
> 
> Of course it is now known that Callas was never scheduled to record Santuzza, that the originally scheduled mezzo was indisposed and Callas, having sung the role in Greece, stepped into her shoes. We should be thankful that she did, because, though she never sang the role again, Santuzza is one of her greatest recorded roles. She is also surrounded by a terrific cast, right down to the flirtatiously bitchy Lola of Anna Maria Canali, who helps turn Lola and Santuzza's brief confrontation into a mini bitch fest. Turiddu is one of Di Stefano's best roles and Panerai makes a splendidly virile Alfio. With Serafin in command of the orchestra and chorus, it remains one of the top recommendations for the opera, despite the ancient mono sound, which does overload in places.


Tsaraslondon

May I take this opportunity to say a big thank you for your concise and erudite summaries that you apply to your posts. I find them enjoyable and educational. I always look forward to your posts.

You give us that little bit extra to think about. Please do continue like this - no pressure!


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> *Roy Harris*: _Symphony No. 3_
> New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


Fabulous music

Amazing performances

Super artwork

What more?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 in G_
Sylvia Stahlman
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Solti conducting​


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
_RCO - Kondrashin_


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Violin Concertos_
Sergey Khachatryan, Orchestre National De France, Kurt Masur


----------



## HenryPenfold

fbjim said:


> Frederic Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated
> View attachment 161703
> 
> I've heard a lot of these - Levit, Oppens, Hamelin, Van Raat- it's become something of a repertoire piece for any pianist with any affinity for 20th century music - but the composer's own 90s recording still is top notch in this masterpiece, I think.


I have the Naxos release. Ralph van Raat on piano. It's good, but I can tell there's more in the music. Perhaps Ralph isn't bringing it out. I agree with you that it's a 'masterpiece'. But it needs a real maestro pianist. Would love Jarret.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161710


*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

1998


----------



## Itullian

Hammerklavier
6 Bagatelles Op 126


----------



## Bkeske

Listened to 1-6 last night. Will finish with 7,8,&9 tonight. Not sure why, but of them all, the 4th was really pleasing to me last evening. Stuck between 3 and 5, I don't think it gets enough accolades. Fun, and very enjoyable.

Szell conducts Beethoven - The Nine Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 7LP box, 1974 reissue, originally 1964.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Kindertotenlieder
Věra Soukpová, mezzo-soprano
Czech Philharmonic
Neumann*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1
Victor Eresko, piano
USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Provatorov*

From this set -










A stunning performance --- Eresko and Provatorov are completely in-tune with each other. One of the better performances of this concerto I've heard. Also, this has never been issued on CD before this box set, so another reason why I treasure this set --- there are many performances that make their first appearance on CD with in this set.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Haydn - Symphony No. 103 In E-flat Major ("Drum Roll") & Symphony No. 104 In D Major ("London"). Philharmonia Hungarica. London Records, Treasury Series 1979


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*ACB's 25 Days of Christmas, Day 1*

Call me sentimental, but I love Christmas music, and this year I'm going to try to listen to one Christmas themed work or album a day. Today, a life-enhancing selection of Baroque concerti performed with customary zest by Pinnock's band:









*Corelli - "Christmas Concerto" in G Minor*
*Charpentier - Noël pour les instruments*
*Molter - Concerto Pastorale*
*Telemann - Concerto for Two Violins, Viola, and Continuo*
*Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Trumpets*
*Handel - Concerto a due Cori in B-flat major*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hartmann
Concerto funebre
Alina Ibragimova, violin
Britten Sinfonia*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shchedrin
Stihira
National Symphony Orchestra
Rostropovich*










The only recording of this work from Shchedrin and thank goodness it's a good one.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Antonio: Nisi Dominus / Vivaldi: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores,
Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a triple-bill of Shostakovich:

*Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
Alina Ibragimova, violin
State Academic Symphony Orchestra Of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov'
Vladimir Jurowski

From Jewish Poetry, Op. 79
Tamara Sinjawskaja, Nina Fomina, Arkadi Mischenkin
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski

Seven Romances on Poems of Alexander Blok, Op. 127
Joan Rodgers
Beaux Arts Trio*

From these recordings:


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

I'm on a bit of a kick in Vienna between this and the Bohm box. Rounding out the Brahms orchestral works from a couple of weeks ago and continuing in this late Mahler cycle. This is fantastic performance that outdoes Lenny's NYP recording by some margin. The sound is marvelous as well.

*Johannes Brahms*
Academic Festival Overture op. 80

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 5

Friedrich Pfeiffer, horn solo
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## adriesba

_Petrushka_

Pretty good performance even if it didn't blow me away.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Tchaikovsky
Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
New Philharmonia
Markevitch*










Holy smokes! Superb! I remember hearing this performance on a classical internet station many years ago and it got imprinted in my mind at that moment, but I didn't remember who the conductor and orchestra were. Looks like I know now!


----------



## Neo Romanza

adriesba said:


> _Petrushka_
> 
> Pretty good performance even if it didn't blow me away.


This is my assessment of Litton in general. A good conductor but hasn't made any recordings that have stood out to me. Even his Prokofiev symphony cycle, while good, didn't make me forget about favorites like Rozhdestvensky or Järvi for example.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Last work of the night:
> 
> *Tchaikovsky
> Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
> New Philharmonia
> Markevitch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes! Superb! I remember hearing this performance on a classical internet station many years ago and it got imprinted in my mind at that moment, but I didn't remember who the conductor and orchestra were. Looks like I know now!


I have this one in the que, from the Markevitch box .


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Masters: (Volume 48)

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35 Fantasische Variationen (1977);

Strauss :Vier Letzte Lieder (1968)# Gundula Janowitz

Bernard Haitink


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Paer: Leonora

Giorgio Tadeo (bass (vocal)), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Urszula Koszut (soprano), Norbert Orth (tenor), John van Kesteren (tenor)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Golos prirody_ [_Voices of Nature_] for ten wordless female voices and vibraphone (1972):










Symphony no.1 for large orchestra (1969-73):










_Der gelbe Klang_ [_The Yellow Sound_] - 'scenic composition' for pantomime, soprano, mixed choir and chamber ensemble [Text: Vassily Kandinsky] (1973-74):










_Requiem_ - from the stage music to Friedrich Schiller's drama _Don Carlos_ for three sopranos, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, two trumpets, electric guitar, electric bass, celeste, piano, organ and four percussionists [Text: Roman Catholic liturgy] (1975):










_Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for violin duo (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for violin duo (1976):


----------



## Rogerx

Tippett: A Child of our Time

Elsie Morison, Pamela Bowden, Richard Lewis, Richard Standen, April Cantelo

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, The John Alldis Choir, Sir John Pritchard, Sir Colin Davis

Tippett: The Weeping Babe

April Cantelo
John Alldis Choir
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I have a vague memory of listening to Lady Macbeth after reading Barnes' The Noise of Time (great book btw) a few years ago, but now listening to the whole thing attentively


----------



## Bourdon

*Masters of the German Baroque*

CD 1

This CD starts with the beautiful but grievous "Es ist g'nug"


----------



## Rogerx

Années De Pèlerinage (Deuxiéme Année - Italie)

Jorge Bolet


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky 
Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29, TH.26 'Polish'
London Symphony Orchestra
Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32, TH.46
New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161724


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quintet, op. 34
String Quartet, op. 51 no. 2

Takács Quartet
Stephen Hough, piano

2007


----------



## eljr

Knabenchor Hannover: Christmas with Johann Sebastian Bach

Antonia Bourvé (soprano), Claudia Erdmann (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor) & Michael Jäckel (bass)

Knabenchor Hannover & Barockorchester L'Arco, Jörg Breiding

Release Date: 30th Sep 2013


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Now on to Król Roger


----------



## eljr

earlier today:










Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins

Release Date: 11th Oct 2019
Catalogue No: 707604


----------



## Rogerx

Vaňhal: Sacred Works

Alice Martini (soprano), Sylva Čmugrová (mezzo-soprano), Jaroslav Březina (tenor), Roman Janál (bass)

Boni Pueri, Komorní filharmonie Pardubice, Marek Štryncl

Vanhal: Aria in B major - Semper quaero
Vanhal: Gloria in G major
Vanhal: Huc adeste (Aria)
Vanhal: Kyrie in G major
Vanhal: Offertorium in D major - Jubilate plausus date
Vanhal: Tu trinitatis orbem, Alleluja (motet)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2*


----------



## Vasks

*Pierson - Concert Overture: Romeo & Juliet (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Stanford - Piano Trio #2 (Gould Piano Trio/Naxos)
Elgar - Pomp & Circumstance March #4 (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## eljr

Sounds like Christmas

Arias by Bach, Handel and Praetorius; Christmas carols; jazz improvisations; concertos by Corelli and Vivaldi, etc

Angelika Kirchschlager, Tomasz Stanko (trumpet) & his Quartet

Ensemble Amarcord, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Gottfried von der Goltz

Release Date: 4th Oct 2004
Catalogue No: 2052129
Label: EuroArts


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> I have this one in the queue, from the Markevitch box .


Yep, that's the set I played it from. A fabulous performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, C: Symphony in D minor
Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42

Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31

Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Villa-Lobos*

Bachianas Brasileiras No.1
Bachianas Brasileiras No.2
Bachianas Brasileiras No.3


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Right now on act II


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Flagello, Symphony No. 1*

Nicolas Flagello is one of the composers whom Walter Simmons calls a voice in the wilderness, from his book by the same name.


----------



## Malx

96 Keys said:


> Excellent performances and sound.


Agreed - good to see someone else who enjoys this disc.


----------



## Janspe

*A. Berg: Chamber Concerto for piano, violin and 13 wind instruments*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, led by Pierre Boulez
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Christian Tetzlaff, violin









It doesn't get better than this - this piece has it all. I think it might be one of my favourite pieces of music. Having listened to it dozens of times, I know it pretty well already; still, it keeps giving something new every time. It's like a maze, so many little details everywhere and you never quite remember where it's going next - but at the same time it's rigid like a clockwork, not a single note too much or too little. One of Berg's crowning achievements for sure!

I *love* this piece so much.


----------



## Malx

I have been streaming various recordings of this weeks String Quartet thread choice - below is the recording that helped me with the work.

*Cage, String Quartet in Four Parts - LaSalle Quartet.*

I then moved onto something lighter.

*Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Quatuor Arod*

*Beethoven, Sonatas for Violin & Piano Nos 1, 2, 3 & 4 - Isabelle van Kuelen & Hannes Minnaar.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Bourdon

*Rachmaninov*

My favorite recording of this concerto

Piano Concerto No.2

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (1959)
Kurt Sanderling


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Tippett: A Child of our Time
> 
> Elsie Morison, Pamela Bowden, Richard Lewis, Richard Standen, April Cantelo
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, The John Alldis Choir, Sir John Pritchard, Sir Colin Davis
> 
> Tippett: The Weeping Babe
> 
> April Cantelo
> John Alldis Choir
> Sir Colin Davis


Sir John Pritchard went to my school in London, a few years before me, so I didn't meet him! So did Michael Nyman and Johnny Dankworth.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> This is my assessment of Litton in general. A good conductor but hasn't made any recordings that have stood out to me. Even his Prokofiev symphony cycle, while good, didn't make me forget about favorites like Rozhdestvensky or Järvi for example.


Try his utterly superb Ives symphonies on Hyperion. Then his Walton survey, then ............


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding small forces cantatas.


----------



## Malx

Next step on my journey - Symphonies no 5 from Frankel and Searle.

*Frankel, Symphony No 5 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

*Searle, Symphony No 5 - BBC Scottish SO, Alun Francis.*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Let's see how this fares


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part five scattered throughout the rest of today.

Piano Quintet (1972-76):










Suite from the music for the film _The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Clowns and Children_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _The Ascent_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Rikki-Tivvi-Tavi_ (1976):










_Concerto Grosso no.1_ for two violins, harpsichord, prepared piano and strings (1977):










_Magdalina_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Boris Pasternak] (1977):










Concerto no.3 for violin and orchestra (1978):


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

One of the most beautiful pieces written for wind ensemble are the pieces for Wind Music by Richard Strauss. In any case the most beautiful after the music that Mozart wrote for wind music
The sonatina with its soothing dreaminess, music that soars upwards, is certainly not music by a second-rate composer.
The performance by the London Winds is an excellent choice next to that of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble with Edo de Waart.
It is music that you can muse away with.

Sonatine No.1
Suite No.2


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund

This is quite an extraordinary performance of this. Great recording, too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Let's see how this fares


First listen? Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Sympony No. 1*

This was a pleasant surprise. Wand keeps it consistently interesting.


----------



## Knorf

I rate Günter Wand's Brahms, myself.

In other news:

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 1 in C minor (1866 "Linz" version, ed. Nowak)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

A truly great (perhaps my favorite) performance of this underrated symphony.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...anWlfIC4JpTF2s46eOqQ8tSgXb-6SNFkfC1c8r_t781as
Organist David Briggs gives a recital on the organ of Coventry Cathedral, including Bach's famous Toccata and Fugue in D minor and a transcription of Vaughan Williams's Fifth Symphony.

JS Bach - Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV.565, with improvised cadenzas
Maurice Ravel trans. David Briggs - Pavane pour une infante défunte
David Briggs - Improvisation (Scherzo Symphonique)
Charles-Marie Widor - Symphonie No.5 (Adagio; Finale)

INTERVAL:

c.8.25pm
Charles-Marie Widor - Piano Quintet in D minor, Op.7
Ilona Prunyi (piano)
New Budapest Quartet

c. 8.55pm
Alan Ridout - Scherzo for organ
Vaughan Williams trans. David Briggs - Symphony No 5

Presented by Andrew McGregor


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

elgars ghost said:


> First listen? Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


'twas really good! At first I was a bit hesitant when there was a jazz breakout (which I was fully expecting knowing of course the zeitgeist and the story of the opera), not because I don't like jazz (I love it), but I just don't like 20's and 30's jazz, let alone whatever passed for jazz in Weimar (although Mack the Knife is indeed a great tune). I don't know if the more jazz moments are diegetic (I didn't follow the libretto) or if they're proper parts of the "score". But then it just got better and better and better, probably from the 4th scene onwards.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasilerias No. 5*

Anna Moffo does a great job on the vocalise. I think I still prefer Victoria de los Angeles, but I can't find her recording to confirm it.


----------



## Eramire156

*There is always time for Brahms*

*Johannes Brahms
Clarinet Quintet in B minor *









_*Alfred Boskovsky 
Members of the Wiener Oktett*_

moving on to..

*String Quartet no.2 in A minor, op.51 no.2









Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## Merl

Listening to more Beethoven op.132s before and just now. Enjoyed both of these...


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_RCO - Kondrashin_


----------



## Bkeske

Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box 1975


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Händel - Concerti Grossi Op. 3 / Concerto Grosso In C Alexander's Feast / Overture In B Flat. English Chamber Orchestra. Philips 3LP box 1972


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Suite from the incidental music to Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, Op. 61
The Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell

I have a deep love for this recording. The _Notturno_ here captures some of the most glorious orchestral sounds ever heard in a recording, especially in this SACD remaster. And the clarity of the virtuosic string writing in the overture is breathtaking, not to mention the articulation of the woodwinds in the Scherzo. Simply fantastic!

I'll skip the wedding march.


----------



## 6Strings

Staggeringly good playing here.


----------



## Rogerx

It's comes my way: Bernard Haitink Portrait of a conducter


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Works Vol. 2 - Schubert Song Transcriptions

Jorge Bolet (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> Sir John Pritchard went to my school in London, a few years before me, so I didn't meet him! So did Michael Nyman and Johnny Dankworth.


Much been nice bit informal meetings.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto 2
Emil Gilels (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27

Vestard Shimkus (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6

UNICO WILHELM VAN WASSENAER (1692-1766)
Concerti armonici

Concerto No. 1 in G major
Concerto No. 2 in B flat major
Concerto No. 3 in A major
Concerto No. 4 in G major
Concerto No. 5 in F minor
Concerto No. 6 in E flat major

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester- Karl Münchinger


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 'The year 1905'

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

anon.: Angels We Have Heard on High
trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
anon.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: Sweet Li'l Jesus
Adam: O Holy Night
Bach, J S: Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her', BWV769
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)

In my humble ears the best Christmas recording ever made.
Recoded mid summer during the famous Tosca recording between Karajan and Price.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

The Puccini Experience






Angela Gheorghiu in her prime.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Carlos Cossutta (Otello), Margaret Price (Desdemona), Gabriel Bacquier (Iago), Peter Dvorsky (Cassio), Kurt Equiluz (Rodrigo), Kurt Moll (Lodovico), Stafford Dean (Montano), Jane Berbié (Emilia), Hans Helm (Un Araldo)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum.










Von Stade is ideally cast in Massenet's charming take on the Perrault tale, but why oh why did they cast a tenor in the role of the Prince, a role that Massenet assigned to a mezzo soprano? It totally upsets the balance of the duets. I find myself constantly trying to imagine what the music would sound like with two women in the leading roles.

This is doubly frustrating because, in all other respects, this is a wonderful performance. Von Stade, as she is on video in Rossini's opera, is the perfect Cinderella and I can't imagine the role being better sung by anyone. Ruth Welting is also excellent as the Fairy and there are characterful performances from Jane Berbié and Jules Bastin as Madame de la Haltière and Pandolfe and Teresa Cahill and Elizabeth Bainbridge as the sisters. Nicolai Gedda does what he can with the Prince, but can't really disguise the fact that he is singing in the wrong octave.


----------



## Marinera

Michele Mascitti - Sonate a violino solo e basso. Op.8

Quartetto Vanvitelli, Luigi Accardo, Nicola Brovelli, Gian Andrea Guerra.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Violin Sonata in F Major & Songs Without Words

Augustin Dumay (violin), Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Jonathan Fournel (piano)

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major (1820)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part six. A short-ish session with which to start, then off to get my third anti-covid injection.

_In memoriam_ - orchestral arrangement of the Piano Quintet (orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):










Sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978):










Concerto for piano and strings (1979):










_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):










_Hommage à Igor Stravinsky, Sergey Prokofiev and Dmitri Shostakovich_ for piano six-hands (1979): ***

(*** Simon Smith is accompanied by Richard Beauchamp and John Cameron)


----------



## Marinera

Leclair: Deuxieme Recreation de Musique; Sonatas Op.9 Nos. 2 & 7

The Four Nations Ensemble


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 8th Symphony
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra 
Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

CD 16
STRAVINSKY
Apollon musagète (1947 version)
Suite No. 1 for Small Orchestra
Suite No. 2 for Small Orchestra
Four Norwegian Moods
Circus Polka for a Young Elephant
London Symphony Orchestra

Igor Markevitch


----------



## Itullian

Disc 10: 24, 30, 31


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 95 'Serioso' - Takács Quartet.*

The Takács Quartet are right up there with the best in these late Beethoven quartets - really enjoying this set.


----------



## eljr

A Renaissance Christmas

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Release Date: 28th Sep 2018
Catalogue No: COR16167
Label: Coro
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Mary Bevan (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass) - Cantatas 1, 3, 6), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (mezzo), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Konstantin Wolff (bass) - Cantatas 2, 4, 5.

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CKD499
Label: Linn
Length: 2 hours 21 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder & Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Live from Salzburg

Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161755


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantatas, BWV 63, 110, 151

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot

2013


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Le jeune sage et le vieux fou" (Sanderling/ASV)
W. A. Mozart - Adagio & Fugue in C minor. K.546 (Eder Qrt/Naxos)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 1, No. 1 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Mayr - Sinfonia in E-flat (Hauk/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Marinera

*Barricades.* Composers: F. Couperin, Visée, Lambert, Marin Marais, Charpentier, d' Anglebert, Forqueray and Rameau

Jean Rondeau (harpsichord), Thomas Dunford (lute), Lea Desandre (mezzosoprano), Marc Mauillon (baritone), Myriam Rignol (viola da gamba)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Listened to Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny earlier, now:


----------



## Malx

A disc delivered by my friendly postman an hour ago.

*Solitude - Dudok String Quartet.
Works featured - Mendelssohn Quartet No 6, Weinberg Quartet No 3, Shostakovich Elegy, arrangements of Josquin des Prez, Mille regrets & Gesualdo, Moro Lasso.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Job: A Masque for Dancing
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*


----------



## Bourdon

*Offenbach*

In these ( in many ways) dark days a good choice for a mental boost .

And for some members ,this is not meant for Beyoncé,that's a boost of another level


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> CD 16
> STRAVINSKY
> Apollon musagète (1947 version)
> Suite No. 1 for Small Orchestra
> Suite No. 2 for Small Orchestra
> Four Norwegian Moods
> Circus Polka for a Young Elephant
> London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Igor Markevitch


Wrong box set. This disc is in the Markevitch _Philips Legacy_ box set.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The Zemlinsky was amazing, now


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Wrong box set. This disc is in the Markevitch _Philips Legacy_ box set.


oh dear.......


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Wrong box set. This disc is in the Markevitch _Philips Legacy_ box set.


For you I changed it right away.:angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part seven for late afternoon and early evening.

n.b. I don't have the 2nd SQ on disc so I will listen to it on YT. When I did that before I remember liking it, plus some authorities consider it to be central to the composer's chamber output, as with the other three quartets Schnittke wrote. Performers here are the Tale Quartet, so I'm assuming this is the actual recording that they made for BIS.

_Passacaglia_ for large orchestra (1980):










_Minnesang_ [_Love Song_] for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, baritone, bass and mixed choir on texts by 12th and 13th century Minnesingers [Texts: Mönch von Salzburg/Friedrich von Sonnenburg/Alexander Meister, Heinrich von Meissen/Neidhart von Reuenthal/Walther von der Vogelweide/Wolfram von Eschenbach] (1980-81):










String Quartet no.2 (1981):






Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass, mixed chamber choir and large orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic Mass] (1979-80):
Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1981):


----------



## Malx

Concluding the journey through the Late Quartets set with:

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 130 - Takács Quartet.*

I listened firstly with the 'final' last movement then again with the Op 133 as the conclusion of the piece. Dsepite great playing I still prefer the Grosse Fuge as a stand alone piece.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dvorak: Symphony no.8
Janacek: Symphonic suite from Jenufa


----------



## Malx

*Bacewicz, Sonata da camera / Violin Sonata No 3 / Partita - Lydia Mordkovitch (violin), Ian Fountain (piano).*

Bacewicz continues to grow in my estimation - these are very enjoyable chamber pieces.


----------



## KevinJS

Another Carmina Burana for the collection.

Sounds very good so far.


----------



## Merl

KevinJS said:


> Another Carmina Burana for the collection.
> 
> Sounds very good so far.
> 
> View attachment 161760


Wow, its even signed by Carl Orff. That must be worth a fortune! 

Btw, ive been listening to more accounts of LvB's op132. One of these slightly disappointed, one was highly recommendable and one quartet smashed it outta the park. No spoliers yet.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I read Yukio Mishima's The Sailor Who Fell from Grace with the Sea a few weeks ago, now diving into this opera by Henze based on that work. Das verratene Meer here sung in japanese


----------



## KevinJS

Merl said:


> Wow, its even signed by Carl Orff. That must be worth a fortune!


Unfortunately not. The signature is fake. I checked.


----------



## Merl

After some fine Beethoven op. 132s I've just had to suffer this abomination. Awful intonation and a final movement that's so wrong that it could never be right. Tbh, all the Pascal late quartets are bloody awful - slow, dull, nasal, dry and horrid intonation. I'm off to listen to the Alban Bergs to banish that stringed atrocity from my memory.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3*
_BSO - Nelsons_


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> After some fine Beethoven op. 132s I've just had to suffer this abomination. Awful intonation and a final movement that's so wrong that it could never be right. Tbh, all the Pascal late quartets are bloody awful - slow, dull, nasal, dry and horrid intonation. I'm off to listen to the Alban Bergs to banish that stringed atrocity from my memory.
> 
> View attachment 161765


So just for clarity - not one you'd recommend? :lol:


----------



## Malx

A disc rescued from the potential cull pile.
*Gluck, Italian arias - Cecilia Bartoli.*

Bartoli's voice is not the easiest to listen to but I enjoyed these arias more than I remembered and the playing of the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin is first rate.


----------



## haziz

*Anton Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 4*
_Cherkassky (piano) - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Ashkenazy (conductor)_


----------



## Janspe

*A. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7*
Quatuor Diotima









Is there a better, more intense, more all-encompassing string quartet than this? What is there left to say after this? Sorry for perhaps seeming a touch hyperbolic, but I really feel like this piece is _it_ - at least right after listening to it! It's Mahlerian in its scope, put together from a few motivic shards and then stretched out into eternity. It's so intense, so full of life - it goes through every expression worth going through and then fades away in the most beautiful coda in the repertoire.

I love this piece so much. Am I going through a bit of a 2nd Viennese School phase and professing my undying love for every piece I revisit? Yes. But there's just something about Schoenberg and his gang that makes me heart explode with joy every time I listen to their music. There's so much energy, so much innovation, so much freshness - such an _urge_ to discover new things, strech things to their limit and then go beyond that. How could one not get infused by that contageous spirit? To think that this was such an _early_ work of Schoenberg, and there were yet so many masterpieces to be penned, including the remaining quartets...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161769


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

7 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 33
Rondo No. 1 in C, op. 51
Allegretto in C minor, WoO 53
11 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 119
6 Bagatelles for Piano, op. 126
Klavierstück in B flat, WoO 60
Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"

Alfred Brendel, piano

1997


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part eight. I stayed in tonight so this bunch has kept me occupied for the rest of the evening.

_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):










Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord/organ (1981-82):
_Schall und Hall_ [_Sound and Resound_] for trombone and organ (1983):










Suite from the music for the film _The Fairytale of the Wanderings_, ed. by Frank Strobel 2003 (1982-83):










_Faust Cantata_ [_"Seid Nüchtern und wachet…" ("Be of Sober Mind and Alert...")_] for contralto, counter-tenor, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jörg Morgener (a.k.a. Jürgen Köchel)/Alfred Schnittke, after the anonymous book _Historia von D. Johann Fausten_] (1983):










String Quartet no.3 (1983):


----------



## Bkeske

Max Goberman conducts Corelli - Twelve Concerti Grossi, Opus 6 Complete. The Vienna Sinfonietta. Odyssey 3LP box 1967


----------



## Knorf

Janspe said:


> ...there's just something about Schoenberg and his gang that makes me heart explode with joy every time I listen to their music. There's so much energy, so much innovation, so much freshness - such an _urge_ to discover new things, strech things to their limit and then go beyond that. How could one not get infused by that contageous spirit?


I hear what you hear, and totally agree! It very much gladdens my heart to read this.


----------



## haziz

Janspe said:


> *A. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7*
> Quatuor Diotima
> 
> View attachment 161768
> 
> 
> Is there a better, more intense, more all-encompassing string quartet than this? What is there left to say after this? Sorry for perhaps seeming a touch hyperbolic, but I really feel like this piece is _it_ - at least right after listening to it! It's Mahlerian in its scope, put together from a few motivic shards and then stretched out into eternity. It's so intense, so full of life - it goes through every expression worth going through and then fades away in the most beautiful coda in the repertoire.
> 
> I love this piece so much. Am I going through a bit of a 2nd Viennese School phase and professing my undying love for every piece I revisit? Yes. But there's just something about Schoenberg and his gang that makes me heart explode with joy every time I listen to their music. There's so much energy, so much innovation, so much freshness - such an _urge_ to discover new things, strech things to their limit and then go beyond that. How could one not get infused by that contageous spirit? To think that this was such an _early_ work of Schoenberg, and there were yet so many masterpieces to be penned, including the remaining quartets...


To each his own. I cringe each time I listen to Schoenberg. Frankly I would rather have a dentist drilling than listen to Schoenberg's music.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Concertgebouw Orchestra - Eugen Jochum_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Janspe said:


> *A. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7*
> Quatuor Diotima
> 
> View attachment 161768
> 
> 
> Is there a better, more intense, more all-encompassing string quartet than this? What is there left to say after this? Sorry for perhaps seeming a touch hyperbolic, but I really feel like this piece is _it_ - at least right after listening to it! It's Mahlerian in its scope, put together from a few motivic shards and then stretched out into eternity. It's so intense, so full of life - it goes through every expression worth going through and then fades away in the most beautiful coda in the repertoire.
> 
> I love this piece so much. Am I going through a bit of a 2nd Viennese School phase and professing my undying love for every piece I revisit? Yes. But there's just something about Schoenberg and his gang that makes me heart explode with joy every time I listen to their music. There's so much energy, so much innovation, so much freshness - such an _urge_ to discover new things, strech things to their limit and then go beyond that. How could one not get infused by that contageous spirit? To think that this was such an _early_ work of Schoenberg, and there were yet so many masterpieces to be penned, including the remaining quartets...


Totally agree!

But don't overlook Op.3 for an early work that surprises ........

Especially when performed by Quatuor Diotima!


----------



## Joe B

Choral music tonight:

*Eriks Esenvalds: "A Drop in the Ocean"*/Sigvards Klava /Latvian Radio Choir
*James MacMillan: "Miserere"*/Harry Christophers/The Sixteen
*Will Todd: "That We May Love Again"*/Nigel Short/Tenebrae/English Chamber Orchestra
*Will Todd: "Call of Wisdom"*/Nigel Short/Tenebrae/English Chamber Orchestra
*Joseph Phibbs: Lullay, lullay, thou lytil child"*/Ralph Woodward/Fairhaven Singers
*Bob Chilcott: "Ave Maria"*/Ralph Woodward/Fairhaven Singers
*Arvo Part: "Adam's Lament"*/Tonu Kaljuste/Latvian Radio Choir/Vox Clamantis/ Sinfonietta Riga


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 and 2

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller

Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bkeske

Vittorio Negri Bryks conducts Albinoni - Concerti A Cinque, Op.9, Concerti Nos.1, 4, 7 & 10 For Solo Violin. Italian Baroque Ensemble With Cesare Ferraresi, violin. Dover 1964


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

*Campra December 4th 1660*



Campra: Messe de Requiem

Salome Haller (soprano), Sarah Gendrot (soprano), Rolf Ehlers (alto), Benoit Haller (tenor), Philip Niederberger (bass)

ensemble3 vocal et instrumental, Hans Michael Beuerle


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> For you I changed it right away.:angel:


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## 13hm13

Celibidache conducts Berliner PO


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 9 in D
Czech Philharmonic
Neumann*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Nicola Benedetti (violin), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70


----------



## Rogerx

Viktor Ullmann: Piano Concerto & Piano Sonata No. 7

Moritz Ernst (piano)

Dortmunder Philharmoniker, Gabriel Feltz


----------



## Rogerx

Berkeley - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Norman Del Mar, Nicholas Braithwaite

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Malx

An apt recording to start the day.

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76 No 4 'Sunrise' - Prazák Quartet.*


----------



## Art Rock

Andrew Schultz - Orchestral works (Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Richard Mills, Jennifer Pike, ABC)

Three works: Ending, Violin Concerto, Once Upon a Time.

From Wiki:
_Andrew Schultz (born 18 August 1960 in Adelaide, South Australia) is an acclaimed Australian classical composer. A musician with a large and widely performed output and an international sphere of activity he has, since 2008, lived in Sydney, New South Wales. He studied at the Universities of Queensland and Pennsylvania and at King's College London and he has received many awards, prizes and fellowships including a Fulbright Award (1982), the Albert H. Maggs Composition Award (1985), Grand-Prix, Opera Screen de Opéra-Bastille (1991), the APRA Award for Classical Composition of the Year (1993), the Schueler Award (2007), the Paul Lowin Prize (2009) and the Centenary of Canberra Symphony Commission (2012). He holds a Bachelor of Music (Hons), Master of Music, and Doctor of Philosophy in musical composition.

His compositions cover a broad range of chamber music, orchestral and vocal works and have been performed, recorded and broadcast widely by leading groups and musicians internationally. He has held many commissions, including from the major Australian orchestras, and five Artist Fellowships from the Australia Council for the Arts. _

I encountered this CD in my box of still to catalog "S" composers, and I really can't remember where and why I bought it (it was probably in a thrift shop as part of a package deal). My first spin IIRC, and I quite like it, especially the violin concerto.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1 and 2
> 
> Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> 
> Last night watching.


I have watched this set which has recently been showing early morning on SKY Arts channel (wrongly advertised as Zimerman & Rattle) and found it nothing much better than fine - I'm sure I would have enjoyed it at a concert with the live vibe but for repeated listening not so much.

Edit - I am presuming these concerts are those recorded at the Berlin Philharmonie.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-5th Symphony performed by Boulez and the VPO.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum.










I've always preferred Massenet's version of L'Abbé Prévost's novel to Puccini's. It seems to me that Massenet captures much better the spirit of the novel.

And this 1955 recording is a classic, which, as far as I'm concerned, has never been bettered. Monteux's direction is absolutely right from first note to last and the opera is brilliantly cast with, apart from De Los Angeles, an all French cast. Legay, who sings Des Grieux, has a voice perhaps a mite too small for the role and one notes a flicker of strain in _Ah, fuyez_ but he is quite superb in the Dream and really affecting. Michel Dens and Jean Borthayre are perfectly cast as Lescaut and Guillot, but of course it is the superb performance of Victoria De Los Angeles, which puts the seal on this set and I think it possibly the best thing she ever did on record, and I'm not forgetting her Mimi and Butterfly.

All in all the set captures a style of performing French opera , which I fear is now lost to us.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No.24 from this wonderful set from the early days of CD.
Performances of consistent quality by both soloist and orchestra. The only negative for me is the variable sound quality especially in some of the oldest recordings certainly not enough to spoil hours of pleasure
It can be had now for very little money, so do yourself a favour and get it today


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> I have watched this set which has recently been showing early morning on SKY Arts channel (wrongly advertised as Zimerman & Rattle) and found it nothing much better than fine - I'm sure I would have enjoyed it at a concert with the live vibe but for repeated listening not so much.
> 
> Edit - I am presuming these concerts are those recorded at the Berlin Philharmonie.


 Recorded At - Konzerthaus Berlin
Phonographic Copyright ℗ - Deutsche Grammophon GmbH
Copyright © - Deutsche Grammophon GmbH
Copyright © - Peter Rigaud
Copyright © - Christoph Köstlin
Copyright © - Benjamin Ealovega
Made By - Optimal Media GmbH - AJ78053
Published By - G. Henle Verlag
Recorded By - Emil Berliner Studios
Edited At - Emil Berliner Studios
Mastered At - Emil Berliner Studios

To be precise, all the info.


----------



## Merl

Another couple of Op.132s this morning. One of these was top rank, the other easily recommendable.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 nos 1 & 2 - Artemis Quartet.*

Thoroughly enjoying both the performance level and sound quality of this recently acquired box set.


----------



## Rogerx

Four Visions of France

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), DSO Berlin, Alexandre Bloch

Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33


----------



## haziz

Yesterday there were several posts extolling the forward vision of Schoenberg and the Second Viennese School. Generally I am not a fan, but am willing to see what the whole fuss is about.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7* 'Razumovsky 1'
_Juilliard String Quartet_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

Concerto no.4 for violin and orchestra (1984):










Symphony no.4 for countertenor, tenor, mixed choir and chamber orchestra [Text: first three lines of _Ave Maria_] (1984):










Concerto for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Grigor Narekatsi (Gregory of Narek)] (1984-85):










_Ritual_ for large orchestra (1984-85):
_(K)ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_(Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream_] for large orchestra (1985):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos and selections Songs without words

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mahler-5th Symphony performed by Boulez and the VPO.


I am listening again......this is a marvellous performance and recording!


----------



## Bourdon

*The Magic of Polyphony*

CD 1

Busnois-De La Rue-Gombert-Vaquedano & anonymous


----------



## SanAntone

*Kurt Weill*: _The 7 Deadly Sins_
Anja Silja (soprano), Julius Pfeifer, Alexander Yudenkov (tenor), Bernhard Hartmann (baritone), Torsten Muller (bass)
SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaierslautern, Grzegorz Nowak


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161787


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Concertos Nos 3-5

James Ehnes, violin
Mozart Anniversary Orchestra

2006, reissued 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Im Abendrot: Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:


Cage - String Quartet in 4 Parts - Arditti Quartet

Bartok - String Quartet #6 - Takacs Quartet

Smetana - String Quartet #1 - Pavel Haas Quartet (Nice.)

Chopin - Preludes - Ivan Moravec

Haydn - selected Piano Sonatas - Sviatoslav Richter

Mahler - Symphony #4 - Maazel/Battle/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12* 'American'
_Stamitz String Quartet_


----------



## Vasks

*Millocker - Overture in E-flat (Simonis/cpo)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #3, Op.108 (Pasquier & Pennetier/Harmonia mundi)
Fuchs - Serenade #2 in C, Op.14 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## Chilham

So little opportunity to listen over the last two days, but a happy client means a happy bank balance. I squeezed in time for this yesterday:










Grieg: Holberg Suite

Eivind Aadland, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

All of the rest of today to listen, so a couple of tunes of the day for today, two versions of one of them, on the anniversary of their premieres 140 and 166 years ago respectively:










Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

Seiji Ozawa, Viktoria Mullova, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Sir John Eliot Gardiner, Maria João Pires, London Symphony Orchestra










Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor

Mariss Jansons, Leif Ove Andsnes, Cochran, Berliner Philharmoniker

And for a Saturday symphony, I have yet to grow to fully appreciate Tchaikovsky's 6th. Perhaps Currentzis can draw me closer.










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"

Teodor Currentzis, MusicAeterna


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7

His farewell as a conductor in the Netherlands was not with the Concertgebouw Orchestra but with the orchestra where his career began.
Recorded in the music hall of the Concertgebouw Amsterdam.


----------



## Malx

*Lennox Berkeley, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Nicholas Braithwaite.*

A new work for me - another fine Lyrita disc showcasing a very decent symphony (todays Saturday Symphony thread choice).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sontatas*

After all these years, I've finally discovered Scarlatti's sonatas. Or at least started paying attention to them. They sure are fun. He slips into harmonic progressions and voice leading which would have caused Bach to slap him on the hand, but since he was off in Spain, he could follow his own muse. And apparently Spain_ was_ his muse.

Pletnev's interpretation is idiosyncratic (I prefer Michelangeli, at least on the few Scarlatti pieces I have by him), but I'm getting used to his approach. And I tend to like these pieces on piano over harpsichord.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 3*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Chailly_

Not my favorite symphony by Mahler, but I am always willing to give it another listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer and Images

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Villa-Lobos*

Bachianas Brasileiras No.4
Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
Bachianas Brasileiras No.6
Bachianas Brasileiras No.7


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now I journey into a dark forest...

NP:

*Schoenberg

Erwartung, Op. 17
Anja Silja, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Dohnányi

Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Nott*

From these recordings -


----------



## Merl

Another pair of Beethoven op132s. One was fairly decent but won't make my final list, the other is a certainty for the highly recommended list.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first movement)
_Columbia Symphony Orchestra - Bruno Walter_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Malx

*Biber, Rosary Sonatas - Rachel Podger and others*

Streamed the first disc of this set - very clean and articulate sound but with plenty of feeling, nice.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder / Mahler: Rückert-Lieder (Live from Salzburg) 
Elina Garanca / Wiener Philharmoniker / Christian Thielemann


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast




----------



## Pat Fairlea

This one








I am really enjoying this CD, both for the music and for the performances. Deep, dark Ives, it has me echoing Copland's comment "How did _that_ man write _that_ music?"


----------



## Art Rock

Schumann (re-orchestrated by Mahler): Symphonies 1-4 (Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ceccato, Bis double CD)

Listening to the first as I type this. It's an interesting variation on the usual Schumann symphonies recording. The thickness of the textures that some complain about is not evident in this Mahler version.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Moving into Bohm's Mozart in Berlin now.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E flat major K 364

Thomas Brandis, violin
Giusto Cappone, viola

Sinfonia concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, and Orchestra in E flat major K 297b

Karl Steins, oboe
Karl Leister, clarinet
Gerd Seifert, horn
Gunter Piesk, bassoon

Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphony #9 in D minor op. 125









Takashi Asahina, New Japan Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8
*

Solti with the Chicago Symphony and a ton of other people.

I'm listening with the score. There is so much going on: a full orchestra with seven soloists, two choirs, and a children's choir. And all those rhythm shifts, 5/4 to 4/4 to 6/4, the speeding up, the slowing down.. A conductor would pretty have to memorize the score just to put all the cues in the proper place. I'm glad I don't have to use the baton in this beast.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Johannes Brahms*
_Sextet No. 1 in B flat, Op. 18_, performed by six guys
_Allegro (Third movement of the F-A-E Sonata)_, Yehudi & Hephzibah Menuhin, violin and piano​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part ten for tonight.

_Sketches_, a colourful patchwork of vignettes based on various episodes and characters from Nikolai Gogol's stories, had a somewhat complicated history. It stemmed from the earlier _Gogol Suite_, an eight-piece concert work which was put together in 1980 by Gennady Rozhdestvensky from music written by Schnittke in 1978 for a (banned) stage production by Yuri Lyubimov entitled _The Inspector's Tale_, after Gogol's novel _Myortvye Dushi_ (_Dead Souls_). In 1985 the choreographer Andrei Petrov staged a ballet called _Sketches_ to commemorate the 175th anniversary of Gogol's birth. As Schnittke was asked to provide the music he was able to press the earlier _Gogol Suite_ back into service while fleshing it out with over a dozen new pieces, thus creating the expanded work we have here.

_Sketches_ - ballet in one act after Nikolai Gogol, including a piece co-written with Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Sofia Gubaidulina and Edison Denisov: (orig. 1978, arr. 1980 and expanded 1985):










Concerto for viola and orchestra (1985):
Concerto no.1 for cello and orchestra (1985-86):










String Trio (1985):
_Canon: Alban Berg an das Frankfurter Opernhaus_ by Alban Berg for four unaccompanied voices, arr. for violin and strings (orig. 1930 - arr. 1987):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1987):


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-Symphony no.3 performed by Boulez, Otter and the VPO.

Continuing to find myself transfixed by this series of recordings of the Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*


----------



## 13hm13

Clemens Krauss conducts Haydn, Ravel & Strauss


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 2 in D Major Op. 43_
The Philharmonia Orchestra
Ashkenazy conducting








It tickles my funny bone that this is a digital recording cut to vinyl to be played on an analog device. It's like turning cheese into milk!​


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## ELbowe

*I didn't know Rudolf Barshai was a violist and love this piece on CD 5 of the set 
A Tribute to Rudolf Barshai
ICA 20 x CD Nov 2015
Faure's Piano Quartet No. 1 Op.15 
Rudolf Barshai (Viola) Leonid Kogan (Violin) Mstislav Rostropovic (cello) Emil Gilels (Piano) Recorded: Studio Moscow August 5th 1958*


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez









This is my 2nd favourite Mahler symphony, right after the 8th. Boulez is my favourite Mahler conductor, I never understood the criticisms one bit.


----------



## premont

Merl said:


> After some fine Beethoven op. 132s I've just had to suffer this abomination. Awful intonation and a final movement that's so wrong that it could never be right. Tbh, all the Pascal late quartets are bloody awful - slow, dull, nasal, dry and horrid intonation. I'm off to listen to the Alban Bergs to banish that stringed atrocity from my memory.
> 
> View attachment 161765


From a time when ultimate perfection was not paramount. Today almost unlistenable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Playing this work yet again:

*Shostakovich
Six Poems Of Marina Tsvetaeva, Op. 143a
Ortrun Wenkel, contralto
Concertgebouw
Haitink*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 "The Year 1905"
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 7: Easter Concert in Baden-Baden 2015 (90 mins)
Berliner Philharmoniker · Bernard Haitink - Isabelle Faust violin
Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61 - Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Recorded live at the Festspielhaus Baden-Baden, April 2015, directed by Torben Schmidt Jacobsen

From last night


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu & Mussorgsky: Piano Works

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Borodin: Nocturne from Petite Suite
Enescu: Suite for Piano No. 2 in D major, Op. 10
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> And now I journey into a dark forest...
> 
> NP:
> 
> *Schoenberg
> 
> Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> Nott*
> 
> From these recordings -


This recording is so stunning, must have.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Tins recording is so stunning, must have.


It certainly is!

NP:

*Ravel
Shéhérazade
Régine Crespin, soprano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet*

From this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto grosso: Émigré to the British Isles

Martyna Pastuszka (solo violin and direction)

{oh!} Orkiestra Historyczna

Corelli: Violin Sonata Op. 5 No. 3 in C major
Geminiani, F: Violin Sonata Op. 1 No. 1 in G major
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 1 in E major
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 2 in C minor
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 3 in A minor
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 4 in E minor
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 8 in F major
Scarlatti, F: Concerto grosso No. 9 in D major


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
Kyung Wha Chung, violin
LPO
Solti*










I have always had a soft spot for this concerto and have continued to prefer it to the more popular _Cello Concerto_. It's a long concerto (around 45-50 minutes or so), but it never is short of heated passion and beguiling ideas. I find it to be one of the best works Elgar has composed. This Chung/Solti performance is a first-listen and my reference was Tasmin Little/Andrew Davis on Chandos, but this one is giving them a huge run for their money and I'm finding the balance of yearning lyricism and swaggering menace to be on an even greater display here (i. e. more to my liking ).


----------



## Rogerx

Chadwick: Symphony No. 3 & Barber: Orchestral Works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi

Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Barber: Under the Willow Tree
Barber: Vanessa
Barber: Vanessa - Intermezzo
Chadwick: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Glazunov
String Quintet in A major, Op. 39
Utrecht String Quartet & Michael Stirling*


----------



## Rogerx

In the Bleak Midwinter: Christmas Carols From King's

Matthew Martin (organ), Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Daniel Hyde

For the second Advent Sunday.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36/Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Collins and the LSO-Sibelius Symphony no.3.

Rectifying a 'gap' in my listening having never listened to any of the Collins cycle!

About time as well judging by this impressive performance!


----------



## jim prideaux

Janspe said:


> *G. Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
> Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 161819
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd favourite Mahler symphony, right after the 8th. Boulez is my favourite Mahler conductor, I never understood the criticisms one bit.


Having now listened frequently to 1,2,3 and 5 (and awaiting 4) neither do I!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kiri te Kanawa sings Mozart & Strauss


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Collins and the LSO-Sibelius Symphony no.3.
> 
> Rectifying a 'gap' in my listening having never listened to any of the Collins cycle!
> 
> About time as well judging by this impressive performance!


And on to the 4th....magnificent!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> And on to the 4th....magnificent!


Good to see the Collins cycle acquiring a new convert - no state of the art sound just very fine playing and interpretations. For me one of the must hear sets.


----------



## Malx

Starting the day with what I guess will be regarded as historic performances from 1954.

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Emil Gilels, Orchestrede la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Andre Cluytens.*

*Mozart, Piano Sonata No 16 K570 - Emil Gilels.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete incidental music to Egmont, Op.84, and The Ruins of Athens, Op.113

Mechthild Gessendorf, soprano
New York Choral Artists Orchestra of St. Luke's -Dennis Russell Davies, conductor


----------



## Malx

Mentions on another thread prompted me to take this disc from the shelves.
*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - LSO, George Szell.*


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Mentions on another thread prompted me to take this disc from the shelves.
> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - LSO, George Szell.*


And music from Beethoven's Egmont .:cheers:


----------



## Auferstehen

*BRUCKNER A

*S No 5 in Bb Maj WAB 105

Comparing

BPO - Furtwängler W (1942)
BPO - Karajan H v (1976)

Mario


----------



## Bourdon

*Gabrieli*

Sacrae symphoniae
Canzona prima a 5 
Canzona a 8
Six Canzonas (1608)

*Vejvanovský*

Soanata natalis
Sonata la posta
Harmonia Romana
Sonata tribus
Baletti pro tabula


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part eleven for late morning and early afternoon.

At over two hours in duration _Peer Gynt_ is Schnittke's longest work on disc. Schnittke's music for what was admittedly a loose modern-day adaption of Ibsen's play probably represents the culmination of his polystylistic _klangwelt_ as certain passages (especially the epilogue) are more in keeping with the austere nature of his later output.

The _Penitential Psalms_ for _a cappella_ choir aren't as famous as the earlier concerto for choir but these Orthodox-steeped verses based largely around original sin are worthy companions.

The concerto for piano duet and chamber orchestra is similarly overlooked when compared to the earlier concerto for piano and strings. Admittedly it's fairly gloomy and not nearly as striking as its older cousin but it's interesting enough in its own right.

_Peer Gynt_ - ballet in three acts with prologue and epilogue by John Neumeier freely based on the drama by Henrik Ibsen (1985-87, with an appendix composed in 1989):










_Stikhi Pokayanniye_ [_Penitential Psalms_] - twelve pieces for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: anon. 16th century Russian] (1988):










Concerto for piano four-hands and chamber orchestra (1988):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung 
Rossini: Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonatas for Flauto Traverso

Sonata BWV 1030
Partita BWV 1013
Sonata BWV 1035


----------



## Rogerx

*Josep Carreras born 5 December 1946*



JOSE CARRERAS arias VERDI DONIZETTI ROSSINI - PHILIPS 416248-1 LP


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo de Sarasate
8 Danzas españolas
Introduction et Tarantelle, Op. 43
Caprice basque, Op. 24
Serenata andaluza, Op. 28
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; Brooks Smith, piano
FIRST RELEASE ON CD


----------



## Itullian

A few of these to start my Sunday.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161829


Joy to the World

Chen Reiss, soprano
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Howard Arman

2017


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, etc.

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Violin Concerto
Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Jurowski*


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts

Paul McCreesh, Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir










Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Harasiewicz,

Wiener Symphoniker, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## strawa

*Martinu, De Falla*: Concerts for Harpsichord, for small orchestra (H. 246); and with flute, oboe, violin and cello, respectively.
Monika Knoblochová (harpsichord), Michal Macourek (conductor)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

Just finished listening to Mahler 8 Boulez et al. Only intended to listen to part one, but was gripped and had to hear it all the way through!

Never a favourite Mahler symphony for me, but it's growing on me!


----------



## Vasks

_Karl Amadeus_

*Hartmann - Concerto funebre (Edinger/Thorofon)
Hartmann - Gesangsszene zu "Sodom & Gomorrha" (Nimsgern/Koch)*


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> Just finished listening to Mahler 8 Boulez et al. Only intended to listen to part one, but was gripped and had to hear it all the way through!
> 
> Never a favourite Mahler symphony for me, but it's growing on me!


I am hoping that Boulez may provide me with a 'way in' to a symphony that I usually find almost overwhelming.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A ballet triple-bill -

*Stravinsky
Le Baiser de la fée
Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi*










*Prokofiev
Chout, Op. 21
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski*










*Ravel
Ma mère l'Oye
MSO
Dutoit*


----------



## cougarjuno

My only disc of Aho's music. Regarding symphonies what else would be recommended?


----------



## HenryPenfold

MozartsGhost said:


> *Sibelius*
> _Symphony No. 2 in D Major Op. 43_
> The Philharmonia Orchestra
> Ashkenazy conducting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tickles my funny bone that this is a digital recording cut to vinyl to be played on an analog device. It's like turning cheese into milk!​


My first Sibelius 2 and still a favourite!


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with my somewhat ignored earlier composer collections…

I Musici : Scarlatti - 12 Sinfonie Di Concerto Grosso. Philips 2LP box 1981. Holland release


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich 1st and second Piano Concerto

Boris Giltburg, RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Eramire156

*1940's mono recordings*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.12 in E flat major,op.127
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
minuet from String Quartet in A major, op.18 no.5*









*Budapest String Quartet *


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Eramire156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135
> String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
> minuet from String Quartet in A major, op.18 no.5*
> 
> View attachment 161836
> 
> 
> *Budapest String Quartet *


Just listened to 131 recently. Amazing piece of music. The adagio is brilliant, and absolutely captivating in its expression.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Szell*










A desert island performance for me. There have been no better than this performance. I feel every note Schwarzkopf sings and Szell's accompaniment is exquisite. Sonics have been greatly improved in this remastering.


----------



## Snowbrain

Currently on a deep dive into the Op. 87 _24 Preludes and Fugues _of Shostakovich, listening to three versions: Nikolayeva, Jarrett, Sherbakov and reading Mazullo's book, AND comparing with the master's _Well Tempered Clavier_ and Ledbetter's book... and continuing to practice/play some of the easier preludes and fugues:




























comparing to...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bartok*
_Bluebeard's Castle_
Christina Ludwig
Walter Berry

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz directing​


----------



## Snowbrain

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Strauss
> Vier letzte Lieder
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
> Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> Szell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A desert island performance for me. There have been no better than this performance. I feel every note Schwarzkopf sings and Szell's accompaniment is exquisite. Sonics have been great improved in this remastering.


I don't doubt the perfection of this performance. I however have the same opinion of this performance:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A very interesting mish mash of old and new, so much so that it isn't a mish mash really


----------



## Neo Romanza

Snowbrain said:


> I don't doubt the perfection of this performance. I however have the same opinion of this performance:
> View attachment 161844


I _like_ the Norman/Masur, but I don't love it. My main problem is with Masur who has never been a conductor I liked all that much.


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Boccherini - 6 Symphonies Op. 12. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Philips 3LP box 1972. Netherlands pressing


----------



## Neo Romanza

MozartsGhost said:


> *Bartok*
> _Bluebeard's Castle_
> Christina Ludwig
> Walter Berry
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Istvan Kertesz directing​


An exquisite performance. One of my favorite _Bluebeard Castle_ recordings. My absolute favorite recording is Boulez on Columbia with Tatiana Troyanos and Siegmund Nimsgern.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 126
Heinrich Schiff, cello
Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Maxim Shostakovich*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Alice Coote (mezzo-soprano), Burkhard Fritz (tenor)
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Marc Albrecht*


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler Symphony #1

Bernstein - Concertgebouw


----------



## eljr

JS Bach: Magnificat & Christmas Cantata 63

Reconstruction of Bach's first Christmas Vespers in Leipzig

Julia Doyle (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

Release Date: 16th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CKD469
Label: Linn
Length: 78 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Choral & Song Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2015
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Baroque Vocal
Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Baroque Voca


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Double Concerto
*

Pierre Fournier with David Oistrach.

The cover of this box says it all; there are giants here. The only real disappointment is the first CD with Jacqueline Du Pre playing two of Bach's cello suites, sounding like she hadn't reached maturity yet. But the rest has all the big names of the cello playing the big-named composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ELbowe said:


>


I see that's an inexpensive download. Is that whole set worth hearing?


----------



## RockyIII

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Strauss
> Vier letzte Lieder
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
> Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
> Szell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A desert island performance for me. There have been no better than this performance. I feel every note Schwarzkopf sings and Szell's accompaniment is exquisite. Sonics have been greatly improved in this remastering.


Is the remastering of this reissue more recent than the one EMI did in 1997?


----------



## Neo Romanza

RockyIII said:


> Is the remastering of this reissue more recent than the one EMI did in 1997?


It's the same remastering. I was referring to the original issued CD and how it sounds much better here.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Czech Philharmonic - Kletzki_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Following up _Das Lied_ with this:

*Szymanowski
Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Jon Garrison (vocals), Peter Thomas (violin)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Rattle*

From this set -










For me, this is still Rattle's greatest achievement. He is completely in his element in Szymanowski's idiom.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Hugo Wolf*
_from the Spanish Song Book_
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Baritone
Gerald Moore, Pianist​


----------



## Bkeske

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1-6. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken 2LP box. 1982 German release.

Performed on Period instruments.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 6 in G major, Op. 101
Pacifica Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Estampes
Rafal Blechacz*

From this set -


----------



## Bkeske

Quadro Hotteterre : Telemann - Quartette; Quadro G-moll Für Blockflöte, Violine, Viola Und B.c. / Concerto À 4 A-moll Für Blockflöte, Oboe, Violine Und B.c. / Quartett G-dur Für Blockflöte, Oboe, Violine Und B.c. / Concerto Di Camera G-moll Für Blockflöte, 2 Violinen Und B.c.. Telefunken 1981 German release


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Officium Sancti Nicolai Episcopi & Confessoris*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani
_
ARCANA_


----------



## ELbowe

Manxfeeder said:


> I see that's an inexpensive download. Is that whole set worth hearing?


*Yes, it is inexpensive, while I have old ears the overall sound to me is fine, albeit some of the 50's recordings can sound a tad harsh here and there as expected. I am new to Rudolf Barshai, trying to widen my collection (and my knowledge) with period recordings of those considered great by those who frequent these fora. As mentioned above while I was aware of his conducting I wasn't aware of his Viola expertise and while still in the early CDs I am thoroughly enjoying his playing and the very top drawer accompanists. I am thrilled with the purchase so far and have no doubt my pleasure will continue through the rest of the set. *


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Händel - Concerti A Due Cori. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 1980, Netherlands pressing


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3
Norma Procter (contralto)
Ambrosian Singers, Wandsworth School Boys Choir, London Symphony Orchestra
Horenstein*


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Dmitri Chostakovitch (1906 - 1975)
Cello Concerto no. 1 in E-flat major Op. 107
1 Allegretto
2 Moderato
3 Allegro con moto

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)
Symphony no. 6 in A major
1 Majestoso
2 Adagio. Sehr feierlich
3 Scherzo. Nicht schnell - Trio. Langsam
4 Finale. Bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell

Recording: December 2 2021 - Philharmonie de Paris
Last night on Mezzo channel


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482/Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 in B flat major, K595

Christian Zacharias (piano and conductor)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Rogerx

Snowbrain said:


> I don't doubt the perfection of this performance. I however have the same opinion of this performance:
> View attachment 161844



My ultimate recording :angel:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Program
> 
> Dmitri Chostakovitch (1906 - 1975)
> Cello Concerto no. 1 in E-flat major Op. 107
> 1 Allegretto
> 2 Moderato
> 3 Allegro con moto
> 
> Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)
> Symphony no. 6 in A major
> 1 Majestoso
> 2 Adagio. Sehr feierlich
> 3 Scherzo. Nicht schnell - Trio. Langsam
> 4 Finale. Bewegt, doch nicht zu schnell
> 
> Recording: December 2 2021 - Philharmonie de Paris
> Last night on Mezzo channel


Who's the cellist?


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Who's the cellist?


Gautier Capuçon (Cello) , I am sorry for missing information.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Continuing the Mahler cycle. This is a thrilling, downright volcanic performance! A little slower than his recording in New York, but it really works. Maybe the highlight of a very good cycle so far.

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Gautier Capuçon (Cello) , I am sorry for missing information.


Not a problem, my friend. I was just curious.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 161857
> 
> 
> Continuing the Mahler cycle. This is a thrilling, downright volcanic performance! A little slower than his recording in New York, but it really works. Maybe the highlight of a very good cycle so far.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Leonard Bernstein


I LOVE Bernstein's Mahler cycle on DG. It never seemed to get the kind of love it deserves and I suppose this is because his first cycle on Columbia was just so good. The one performance I thought was a misfire in the DG cycle was the 4th with the boy soprano. The first three movements were superb, but the last movement sounds all wrong to my ears.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Twenty-Four Preludes, Op. 34
Olli Mustonen*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

A Ceremony of Carols

Choir of the Queen's College, Oxford, Owen Rees, Lucy Wakeford (harp)

The Choir of the Queen's College Oxford

Hildegard: O virga ac diadema
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
Dove: The three Kings
Praetorius, M: Geborn ist Gottes Söhnelein
Praetorius, M: In dulci jubilo
Praetorius, M: Puer natus in Bethelem
Praetorius, M: Resonet in laudibus (à 6)
Praetorius, M: Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern
Tabakova: Good-will to men, and peace on Earth
Weir: Drop down, ye heavens, from above
Young, Toby: The Owl


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1 Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 6 Scherchen

Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Grosvenor plays Rhapsody in Blue

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, James Judd

Gershwin: Love Walked In
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Prélude
Saint-Saëns: Le Cygne (from Le carnaval des animaux)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22


----------



## Merl

Yet more op.132s (from the HD and cd racks) courtesy of this bunch yesterday and this morning.. Interestingly very different interpretations and just one to finish off (the Brodskys). This should be an interesting review to put together (if I ever wade through all these recordings). Getting towards the business end of things now.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Works Vol.5

Jorge Bolet (piano)

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Liszt: Au bord d'une source (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 4)
Liszt: Au lac de Wallenstadt (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 2)
Liszt: Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 1)
Liszt: Eglogue (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 7)
Liszt: Le mal du pays (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 8)
Liszt: Les cloches de Genève (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 9)
Liszt: Orage (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 5)
Liszt: Pastorale (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 3)
Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Presto Recording of the Week
15th March 2019
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2019
Editor's Choice
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2019
Concerto Choice
Also Recommended
Building a Library
November 2019
Also Recommended
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Baroque Instrumental
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year


----------



## 13hm13

Alban Berg · Igor Stravinsky · Itzhak Perlman · Boston Symphony Orchestra · Seiji Ozawa - Violin Concertos · Violinkonzerte
Deutsche Grammophon - 413 725-2


----------



## Marinera

*Marin Marais.* Pieces de Viole - du Quatrieme Livre, 1717; Suitte d'un gout etranger and Pieces de Viole - du Troisieme Livre, 1711
Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Hopkinson Smith

Disks 4 & 3


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A load of quasi religious twaddle really, but enjoyable enough if you don't take it too seriously. Apparently Massenet was not a religious man, but composed quite a few operas on religious themes "because the public seem to like that kind of thing", which I suppose gives you some indication of what to expect.

There have been a number of recordings, many of them quite extensively cut. The Moffo recording was complete, but she was practically voiceless by the time it was recorded, so this more recent recording with Fleming in top form pretty much sweeps the board.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part twelve for a horrible dank rainy morning.

Symphony no.5 is noteworthy as it includes the re-working of material from Gustav Mahler's very early movement for piano quartet.

Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988):










String Quartet no.4 (1989):










_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):










Concerto no.2 for cello and orchestra (1990):










Six cadenzas for various Mozart piano concertos (1975/1980/1983/1990):
_Five Aphorisms_ for piano (1990):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1990):


----------



## Dimace

*Bela* isn't my best friend, but this *BS (29XCDs) from Hungaroton* is maybe the best in the market (2000) It is a reissue from the original LPS and the sound isn't top although not problematic. I've only listened some dances, suites & songs which I found good. The overall quality of this edition is OK (well categorized) but doesn't meet the high price of the set. (I have seen such mediocre quality also from EMI and I will not blast against the Hungaroton...)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Edwin Crossley-Mercer (baritone), Yoan Hereau (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoeck*: _Notturno_
Christian Gerhaher, Rosamunde Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre

Fanny Clamagirard

Saint-Saëns: Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, Op. 83
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Saint-Saëns: La Jota Aragonese, Op. 64
Saint-Saëns: Le Déluge, Op. 45
Saint-Saëns: Prière for cello & piano, Op. 158
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saëns: Six Études Op. 52


----------



## Bourdon

*Couperin*

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

13.CD

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Concertgebouw Orchestra);

4 Letzte Lieder (Lisa Della Casa, Wiener Philharmoniker)

Karl Böhm


----------



## Malx

About time I listened to some Nielsen.

*Nielsen, Symphony No 1 & Little Suite for Strings* - Swedish RSO & New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra*, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161866


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie e cantate per contralto

Delphine Galou, contralto
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, director

2019


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65

Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 372-391


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Very moving, very beautiful, very intense this opera about Wagner on his deathbed dreaming about his never written buddhist opera, Die Sieger


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.*

Is this as good as his renowned performances of the 3rd and 5th Symphonies? - for me all of Bernstein's Nielsen is worth having. He unleashes the power of the New York players when required yet doesn't lose sight of the gentler moments such as the beginning of the second movement - excellent stuff.


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "Lucio Silla" (Marriner/EMI)
Beethoven - String Trio, Op. 3 (Grumiaux +/Philips)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #4 (Pople/Musical Heritage)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Russian Masters

Leonard Bernstein, Engelbert Brenner (English horn), Leonard Davis (viola)

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Op. 10
Lopatnikoff: Concertino for Orchestra, Op. 30
Mussorgsky: Dawn on the Moscow River (from Khovanshchina)
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges: Suite Op. 33a: March
Shostakovich: Polka from The Golden Age, Op. 22


----------



## Flamme

Before the red-cloaked, bushy-bearded St Nicholas squeezes himself down your chimney, discover the legends behind the 3rd-century bishop who would go on to inspire the Santa Claus myth. The BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus reunite at the Barbican for Benjamin Britten's captivating cantata, which recounts Nicholas's life from birth to death.

As a child one Christmas Eve, Gerald Finzi climbed a local hill and heard the church bells ring out over his beloved Gloucestershire. This inspired his 'Christmas Scene', imagining Christ's nativity in an idyllically frozen, picture-postcard English countryside setting. It is performed here in its 1956 chamber orchestra arrangement. From frozen Finland, Jean Sibelius's Rakastava (The Lover) opens this wintry concert, based on folk stories from Karelia - borderlands between modern Russia and Finland.

Live from the Barbican Hall, London 
Presented by Martin Handley

Jean Sibelius: Rakastava, Op.14
Gerald Finzi: In Terra Pax, Op.39

19.55 
Interval

Elizabeth Maconchy 
Viola Sonata: i) Allegro ii) Lento Moderato iii) Presto 
Louise Williams (viola)
David Owen Norris (piano)

Benjamin Britten 
Two Insect Pieces -The Grasshopper; The Wasp 
Heinz Holliger (oboe), András Schiff (piano)

20.15
Benjamin Britten: Saint Nicolas, Op.42

Ailish Tynan (soprano)
Robin Tritschler (tenor)
Benson Wilson (baritone)
Finchley Children's Music Group (trebles)
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Neil Ferris (assistant conductor)
Sakari Oramo (conductor)








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00121cv


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4
*

I suppose if I have to hear a fortepiano, this is a good enough recording, because the beast gets sufficiently buried when the orchestra plays. Okay, I don't care much for fortepianos.

Also, the cover photo belongs in a horror movie.


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 3 'Sinfonia espansiva' - Pia Raanoja (soprano), Knut Skram (baritone),Gothenburg SO, Myung-Whun Chung.*

I am always loathed to describe any recording as the 'best' or 'greatest' but I have always had a soft spot for this recording of Nielsen's 3rd. 
So l'll just say it is a highly favoured recording and certainly the best I've heard today


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*
_The Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord_
Jaime Laredo violin
Glen Gould piano​


----------



## Bourdon

*Schumann*

CD 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No 3 'Sinfonia espansiva' - Pia Raanoja (soprano), Knut Skram (baritone),Gothenburg SO, Myung-Whun Chung.*
> 
> I am always loathed to describe any recording as the 'best' or 'greatest' but I have always had a soft spot for this recording of Nielsen's 3rd.
> So l'll just say it is a highly favoured recording and certainly the best I've heard today


Well that's decisive!

I'm still wavering around Chung, Davis, Blomstedt, Oramo, Bernstein, Schmidt and Dausgaard!


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## 13hm13

Mielck - Symphony


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Well that's decisive!
> 
> I'm still wavering around Chung, Davis, Blomstedt, Oramo, Bernstein, Schmidt and Dausgaard!


Haha - the splinters in my posterior are causing me major pain, but fence sit I shall!

Now moving onto Nielsen's 4th Symphony.

*Nielsen, Symphony No 4 - Franfurt RSO, Paavo Järvi.*

I haven't played much from this set since buying it and I guess its because whilst Paavo Järvi gets a wonderful sleek sound from his German orchestra in my view that sound doesn't quite suit Nielsens symphonies - it's maybe too polite.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bartók*
_The Six String Quartets_
Guarneri Quartet​


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantata _Wachet! Betet! Betet! Wachet!_ BWV 70
Brigette Geller, Michael Chance, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel 
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

An exciting and vigorously dramatic, almost operatic cantata, BWV 70 was originally composed for the Second Sunday in Advent, but expanded and reworked for the Twenty-sixth Sunday after Trinity.

As always, this is a superb performance, with a real sense of occasion and terrific style.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part thirteen for the rest of today.

_Life With an Idiot_ was the first of Schnittke's three operas and, as I've said before, should be sought out by the morbidly curious, even if only the once. No promises, but its absurdist elements and grotesquery might just appeal to anyone who likes things such as Ligeti's _Le Grande Macabre_.

_Zhizn' s idiotom_ [_Life with an Idiot_] - opera in two acts [Libretto: Viktor Yerofeyev, after his own short story] (1990-91):










Piano Sonata no.3 (1992):










String Trio, arr. for piano trio (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
Miah Persson
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

This is a lovely performance, rightly earning top notice in a recent Gramophone magazine overview.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 12*

I'm a casual Shostakovich listener, so I'm not noticing what the critics say about Ladislav Slovak's recording, that the orchestra is not quite up to snuff. I got this for $7 used, and I was happy with it until I got Kondrashin and Barshai.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frederik Magle: Lacrymae Mundi (from the Cantabile Symphonic Suite).*

Whoa! This is great, from our own Frederik Magle. I'm guessing this would be amazing live, especially with the organ going at full blast. I'm following up with another part of the suite, the Cortege and Danse Macabre.


----------



## Malx

*Melartin, Sleeping Beauty Suite - Tampere PO, Leif Segerstam.*

I have this disc for the Violin Concerto and can't recall ever listening to the 'Sleeping Beauty Suite' - it is very much a dance suite in a romantic style.


----------



## 13hm13

Shostakovich - Symphonies - Herbert Kegel - Box Set 5CDs/Weitblick


----------



## Tero




----------



## Tempesta

Piotr Anderszewski at Carnegie Hall


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161879


The John Rutter Christmas Album

The Cambridge Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

1985-2002, compilation 2002


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Strauss' Oboe Concerto in D, Op. 144 (Manfred Clement - oboe/Kempe/Staatskapelle)*

From this set:










Lovely per usual. Gorgeous sound quality.


----------



## Knorf

*Robin de Raaff*: Concerto for Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, George Benjamin

Terrific piece!










Followed by:

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 6, Op. 54
Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Outstanding performance of this, in superb sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton*: _Belshazzar's Feast_
Paul Coleman-Wright, baritone
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Haydn Op. 76 Quartets. Doric String Quartet.










Janacek String Quartets 1 & 2. Belcea Quartet










Bach: Orchestral Suites 1-4. Hogwood. Academy of Ancient Music.










Mozart: Violin Concertos 3 & 4. Julia Fischer, Yakov Kreizberg, Netherlands Chamber Orchestra










Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6. Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. Still my favourite Brandenburgs


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Haydn*
_Cello Concerto in C
Cello Concerto in D_

Laszlo Varga, cello
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati conducting​


----------



## SanAntone

*SCHUMAN*: Symphony No. 4 
Seattle Symphony, Schwarz


----------



## premont

D Smith said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6. Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. Still my favourite Brandenburgs


Not much mentioned nowadays, but yes - among the non-HIP-versions one of the better recordings.


----------



## Joe B

Bernard Haitink leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## SanAntone

*Golijov*: _Falling Out Of Time_
Silkroad Ensemble










Three years ago, Osvaldo Golijov sat down on a park bench in Tel Aviv to read David Grossman's Falling Out of Time. Part play, part poem, part fable, the book narrates a journey "out of time" as parents grieve the death of their child, a quest to comprehend a loss with no name.

Osvaldo Golijov's exquisite and nuanced interpretation of the story portrays a musical, mythical walk that traverses vast and varied emotional landscapes to finally arrive at a place where breathing is again possible. Drawing on David's powerful text, Osvaldo has conceived this song cycle for 13 artists of the Silkroad Ensemble, the collective whose delicacy of musical expression he describes as like "a harp of a thousand hairs." The piece is scored for three voices, electronics, string quintet, kemanche, percussion, pipa, sheng, and trumpet. (Silkroad Ensemble)


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
Don Giovanni, Overture, Kv 527
'L'amerò, sarò constante' from Il rè pastore, Kv 208
Bella mia fiamma, addio - Resta, oh cara, Kv 528
Symphony No. 32, Kv 318
'E Susanna non vien! - Dove sono i bei momenti' from Le nozze di Figaro, Kv 492

Antonín Dvořák (1841 - 1904)
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Thomas Hengelbrock (Conductor)
Diana Damrau (Soprano)

Recording: September 14 2017 - Concertgebouw | Amsterdam
Director: Dick Kuijs

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Totentanz

Alfred Brendel,
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Neo Romanza said:


> I LOVE Bernstein's Mahler cycle on DG. It never seemed to get the kind of love it deserves and I suppose this is because his first cycle on Columbia was just so good. The one performance I thought was a misfire in the DG cycle was the 4th with the boy soprano. The first three movements were superb, but the last movement sounds all wrong to my ears.


I agree with you. That boy soprano was an unsuccessful experiment that put a damper on a beautiful performance. This cycle to me is every bit as good as his first so far, and in some cases even better. I'll elaborate when I make it to the end. I'm gonna take some time with the 7th. I'd like to hear the recording from the first cycle again which I think is fantastic, and I also have Abbado/CSO that I've been meaning to listen to as well.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin
Wiener Philharmoniker|Rudolf Kempe










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4
Russian National Orchestra|Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Maurice Ravel*

Piano Trio in A minor

*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67

Yong Uck Kim, violin
Ralph Kirshbaum, cello
Andre Previn, piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

13hm13 said:


> Shostakovich - Symphonies - Herbert Kegel - Box Set 5CDs/Weitblick
> 
> View attachment 161873


Sweet! Is this a Japanese issued set? Link please (if you can)?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Schlagobers Suite, TrV 243a
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Nott*










A fun romp! Fabulous sonics and performance.


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn / Monn - Cello Concertos - Jean-Guihen Queyras

Performed by the Freiburger Barockorchester
Featuring Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Conducted by Petra Mullejans

Playing Monn for now ... very nice!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
La Damoiselle élue
Paula Rasmussen (mezzo-soprano), Dawn Upshaw (soprano), Paul Salamunovich (chorus master)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Women Of The Los Angeles Master Chorale
Esa-Pekka Salonen*










Simply ravishing. It's almost ancient and modern music happening simultaneously.


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Goetz - Piano Concertos

Volker Barnfield (piano)

Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Werner Andreas Albert

Goetz: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major
Goetz: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op 18


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Violin Concerto, Op. 36
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish RSO
Salonen*










Sensational! This is certainly a reference recording for the Schoenberg and Sibelius for me. I also love Haendel's performance of the Sibelius VC (w/ Berglund/Bournemouth on EMI).


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1
Vladimir Krainev|RSO Frankfurt|Dmitri Kitaenko

Beethoven: Symphony No.1
Berliner Philharmoniker|Herbert von Karajan

Berlioz: Les Troyens (excerpts)
Philadelphia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy
Orchestre de Paris|Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Préludes & La Mer

Alexander Melnikov & Olga Pashchenko (piano)


----------



## runssical

One of my favorite composers right here! This album contains two concertos and a powerful song cycle for soprano and orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cypresses for string quartet, B152

Panocha Quartet


----------



## vincula

Exploring Walter Piston works these week.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

James Ehnes (violin), Robert deMaine (cello)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sticking with Massenet (I recently listened to *Cendrillon*, *Manon* and *Thaïs*) I turn to *Werther*, which I first saw in a Glyndebourne Touring Production by Sir Michael Redgrave back in the early 1970s. I loved the opera then and still do, and it's one which has been extremely lucky on disc, the prime contenders, in my opinion, being the first under Elie Cohen with Thill and Vallin, the Davis with Carreras and Von Stade, the Plasson with Kraus and Troyanos, the Pappano with Alagna and Gheorghiu and this one.

The prime attraction of this Prêtre version for me is the wonderfully affecting Charlotte of Victoria De Los Angeles, even if she was, by 1969, coming to the end of her career as an opera singer. Gedda sometimes sounds a bit too effortful, but still sings stylishly. Excellent performances from Roger Soyer as Albert and, especially, Mady Mesplé as Sophie. Prêtre is in wilful mood and rushes some of his fences. Still, I find this recording an involving performance. It somehow adds up to more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various works part fourteen for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.6 (1992):
Symphony no.7 (1993):










_Musica Nostalgica_ for cello and piano (1992):
_Epilogue_ for cello, piano and tape, adapted from the epilogue to the ballet _Peer Gynt_ (orig. 1985-87 - arr. 1993):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
Sonata no.2 for cello and piano (1993-94):










Sonata no.3 for violin and piano (1994):


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Rogerx

CD26:

Mozart*, Strauss and Bellini- Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Edo de Waart

Heinz Holliger, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Hassan: Intermezzo & Serenade
A Song before sunrise
Air and Dance
Koanga: La Calinda
Caprice & Elegy
Piano Concerto in C minor Jean-Rudolphe Kars piano
Paris - Song of a Great City


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing this great opera by Rautavaara which I recommend to anyone interested in post-impressionism










And then I'll listen to this


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Alfred Schnittke - a short-ish fifteenth and final instalment for mid-afternoon. I have dug up and slightly revised some comments from a previous post - I appreciate that they do go on a bit so by all means feel free to skip!

By the end of his life Schnittke had battled long and hard with ill-health. A serious stroke in 1985 had put him in a coma, during which he was allegedly pronounced dead three times. On that occasion and also after a second stroke in 1991 he recovered and at no lasting cost to his work rate or faculties. Between 1991 and 1994 Schnittke was busy even by his standards. His three operas were completed during this fertile period, as well as writing a plethora of other works but two further strokes in 1994 curtailed this creative burst, incapacitating him to the point where time spent composing became increasingly sporadic and was made possible only with great effort.

Schnittke suffered yet another stroke in 1998 but this time he couldn't defy the odds and he died aged 63. Most notably he left behind a Symphony no.9 in three movements, but the only available draft was extremely difficult to decipher because Schnittke had used his non-writing left hand for notation due to extensive paralysis down his right side. Schnittke was gravely ill by the time his conductor friend Gennady Rozhdestvensky hastily patched together a performing version of the ninth with connective tissue provided from other sources. Schnittke wasn't satisfied when he heard it performed on radio and as the task of properly preparing the ninth himself was by now well beyond him he decided instead to withdraw it altogether. Schnittke died less than two months later.

The Russian composer Nikolai Korndorf was asked by Schnittke's widow to piece together a faithful reconstruction from her late husband's shakily-written score. Korndorf accepted the challenge but he himself died in 2001 a few months after starting work on it. Irina Schnittke brought in another Russian composer, Aleksandr Raskatov, to continue and it was he who eventually completed this painstaking task in 2006. Not surprisingly due to its unrefined state the ninth is an enigmatic and austere work that provides at least as many questions as it does answers, but I would still rather have Raskatov's realisation/reconstruction than nothing at all, if only to provide some kind of closure.

The circumstances surrounding not just the 9th Symphony but also what precious little else Schnittke managed to write during the last three years of his life (which included a short concerto for viola and small orchestra which has yet to be recorded) might lead us to think that this was endgame music with each note painfully wrested out of an exhausted composer who was already as good as lying in his coffin. Maybe that is putting it a little too dramatically but the fact remains that Schnittke's soundworld, especially when compared to the multi-faceted riches of the previous decades, became progressively sparse and inward-looking as the 1990s wore on.

When listening to the ninth symphony, the _Sonatina_ for piano duet and the _Variations_ for string quartet perhaps we are witnessing the closing down of Schnittke's physical being while also sensing a stoical - slightly quizzical, even - reaction to the dying of the light. Schnittke himself admitted a full ten years before his death that the 'crystallisation' to which he had always aspired during the compositional process had begun to escape him, and that his future output was at some point destined to dwell in 'a realm of shadows'.

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB









_Concerto for Three_ for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra (1994):
_Minuet_ for string trio (1994):










_Sonatina_ for piano duet *** (1995):

(*** Simon Smith with Richard Beauchamp)










_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):










Symphony no.8 (1994):
Symphony no.9 - performing and recorded version arr. by Aleksandr Raskatov (orig. drafted 1997-98 - arr. by 2006):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Op. 53/ Poulenc: Stabat mater

Danielle Borst (soprano)
Studio chorus, Orchestre de la Cite
Michel Piquema


----------



## Vasks

*Gabriel Pierne - Overture to "Ramuntcho" (Mari/EMI)
Reynoldo Hahn - Soliloque et Forlane (Room-Music/Hyperion)
Alberic Magnard - Symphony #1 (Ossonce/Hyperion)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> And then I'll listen to this


Chausson shows moments of individual brilliance, but Wagner's influence is much too pervading. All in all it's a work I enjoyed very very much, but I'd just rather listen to the real thing.

Next up Britten and his take on royalty


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jongen, Symphonie Concertante*

This is fun. It's probably not "great" music, but the interaction between the orchestra and the organ is fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## Tempesta

Frederick Delius's finest recordings with new remasters and exclusive interviews ...















... for the remainder of this week.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Symphony No.8


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

*Johann Christoph Bach*

Es Erhub Sich Ein Streit Kantate Zum Michaelissonntag	Maria Zedelius 
David Cordier-	Ach, Dass Ich Wassers G'nug Hätte Lamento	David Cordier 
Herr, Wende Dich Und Sei Mir Gnädig Dialogue	David Cordier 
Wie Bist Du Denn, O Gott, In Zorn Auf Mich Entbrannt Lamento	Michael Schopper 
Die Furcht Des Herren Kantate Zu Einem Ratswechsel Maria Zedelius

*Heinrich Bach* 
Ich Danke Dir, Gott Kantate Zum 17. Sonntag Nach Trinitatis Maria Zedelius


----------



## Merl

Played though these 3 today and only have one recording left to listen to before I round them up.























All impressive in their own way but one won't make the final list (even if it is good).


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Massively underrated symphony.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2* 'Antar'
_Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Lorin Maazel_


----------



## Malx

Finishing the Nielsen Symphony Cycle started yesterday with.

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Nielsen, Symphony No 6 - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tempesta said:


> Frederick Delius's finest recordings with new remasters and exclusive interviews for the remainder of this week.


With that box set, you're going to have a good week. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 12
Gewandhaus-Quartett

New arrival! Will be listening through all of this over the coming days.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*, Op. 35
_David Nolan (violin) - Philharmonia Orchestra - Enrique Bátiz_


----------



## Malx

Today, a new to me arrival:

*Schubert, String Quartet No 13 D 804 'Rosamunde' - Quartetto Italiano. *


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Gewandhaus-Quartett

Continuing with this new-to-me arrival. So far, so good! I'm quite pleased.

Op. 13 was a recent selection for the string quartet listening thread, and is one of my favorites. It was actually written before Op. 12, and is a wholly remarkable piece of music.










Followed by:

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Ronald Brautigam
Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Lev Markiz

Sticking with Mendelssohn for now. I adore this concerto!


----------



## Eramire156

*Juilliard Quartet early Columbia recordings CD15*

*Alex Haieff
String Quartet no.1

Samuel Barber
Hermit Songs









Juilliard Quartet

Leontyne Price
Samuel Barber *


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After Gloriana came the work that, although never performed during his lifetime, Weinberg thought has wis masterpiece -Shostakovich did too. A tremendous work for sure, but I'm not sure that I agree. Anyway, it's really sad that he never got to hear it in concert.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing: *Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (Baker/King/Haitink)*:










This is the recording that made me fall in love with this masterpiece. This is also the best Mahler I've heard from Haitink.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Berio and Calvino, two of the greatest artists of the 20th century. Match made in heaven based on this fantastic work


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 12
> Gewandhaus-Quartett
> 
> New arrival! Will be listening through all of this over the coming days.


I'm in the market for a Mendelssohn SQ set and this one looks quite good unless someone else here has an objection? The Pacifica Quartet's cycle also looks tempting.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 5
CSO
Solti*


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm in the market for a Mendelssohn SQ set and this one looks quite good unless someone else here has an objection? The Pacifica Quartet's cycle also looks tempting.


I've enjoyed it a lot so far! And I know Merl rates it, for one. I can't imagine anyone being disappointed, though you may well retain different favorites for individual quartets. It's certainly very well played and recorded: full commitment at all levels.

In other news:

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor (Unnumbered)
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Bruckner fans really shouldn't neglect the first four symphonies! There's so much to enjoy. And to help form a complete picture of Bruckner the symphonist you definitely need them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I've enjoyed it a lot so far! And I know Merl rates it, for one. I can't imagine anyone being disappointed, though you may well retain different favorites for individual quartets. It's certainly very well played and recorded: full commitment at all levels.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony in D minor (Unnumbered)
> Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> Bruckner fans really shouldn't neglect the first four symphonies! There's so much to enjoy. And to help form a complete symphonic picture of Bruckner the symphonist you definitely need them.


Thanks for the feedback, Knorf. Much appreciated, my friend! Oh and Skrowaczewski's Bruckner is superb and a good point you make about the earlier Bruckner symphonies. They're quite good!


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*, Op. 35
_Krebbers (violin) - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Kondrashin_


----------



## opus55

Carl Nielsen Concertos


----------



## Bkeske

A friend of mine sent a few LP's to me. A nice surprise. Always nice to receive music gifts :tiphat:

First up…

Wilhelm Rӧrh conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherezade. Nord Deutsches Symphony Orchester. Somerset Stereo-Fidelity 1958.









lol, it's like a Rimsky-Korsakov / Scheherezade party in here tonight. Just selected this from the bunch….interesting how that happens sometimes.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38; Suite, Op. 29
Ensemble intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

Quoth Arnold Schönberg: "I was not destined to continue in the manner of _Transfigured Night _or _Gurre-Lieder_ or even _Pelleas and Melisande_. The Supreme Commander had ordered me on a harder road. But a longing to return to the older style was always vigorous in me, and from time to time I had to yield to that urge."

Op. 38: I love this piece. Despite being more or less conventionally tonal, it's actually one of his pieces most challenging to grasp. Yet the effort is rewarded!

ETA: I then added Op. 29, a delightful 12-tone piece that is bursting with energy in sheer creative joy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38; Suite, Op. 29
> Ensemble intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> Quoth Arnold Schönberg: "I was not destined to continue in the manner of _Transfigured Night _or _Gurre-Lieder_ or even _Pelleas and Melisande_. The Supreme Commander had ordered me on a harder road. But a longing to return to the older style was always vigorous in me, and from time to time I had to yield to that urge."
> 
> Op. 38: I love this piece. Despite being more or less conventionally tonal, it's actually one of his pieces most challenging to grasp. Yet the effort is rewarded!
> 
> ETA: I then added Op. 29, a delightful 12-tone piece that is bursting with energy in sheer creative joy.


A box set for the ages! Boulez's way with Schoenberg was incredible, but this could be said of Berg and Webern, too, of course.


----------



## Bkeske

Fritz Reiner conducts Rachmaninoff - Concerto No. 2 In C Minor, Op. 18. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Van Cliburn, piano. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue, probably mid-70's, originally 1962


----------



## Neo Romanza

*Rachmaninov
The Bells, Op. 35
Ryszard Karcykowski (tenor), Natalia Troitskaya (soprano), Tom Krause (baritone)
Chorus of the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Ashkenazy*

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113 'Babi Yar'
Alexey Tikhomirov (bass)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Muti*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 7 Claudio Abbado conducts Brandenburg Concertos (100 mins)

Claudio Abbado ∙ Orchestra Mozart

Recorded live at Teatro Municipale Valli, Reggio Emilia, 21 April 2007

From last night


----------



## Rogerx

*December 8t 1865 Jean Sibelius*



Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Granen, No. 5 (The Spruce Tree/Kuusi)
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Koivu, No. 4 (The Birch/Björken)
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: V. Impromptu in B minor
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: VI. Impromptu
Sibelius: Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Sibelius: Romance in D flat major, Op. 24, No. 9
Sibelius: Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Sibelius: Six Bagatelles, Op. 97
Sibelius: Six Impromptus, Op. 5
Sibelius: Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Sibelius: Ten Piano Pieces, Op. 24
Sibelius: Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

More gorgeous Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D major "Haffner" K 250

Thomas Brandis, solo violin
Berliner Phiharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Tchaikovsky - Second Concerto In G Op. 44 For Piano & Orchestra. The Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra with Emil Gilels, piano. Baroque Records 1966


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Christian Bach: 6 Symphonies Op. 3 [Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner]


----------



## 13hm13

Berg VC ...


----------



## Bkeske

Fritz Reiner conducts Haydn - Symphony No. 101 In D ("Clock") & Symphony No. 95 In C Minor. Fritz Reiner And His Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 1964.

Reiner's last recording, two months before his death.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges - Violin Concertos

Qian Zhou (violin)

Toronto Camerata, Kevin Mallon

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 3 No. 1, AE353
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in D, Post No. 2, AE355
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto No. 10 in G, AE411


----------



## SanAntone

*Grofe*: _Grand Canyon Suite _
William T. Stromberg, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

*Bohuslav Jan Martinů Polička, 8 December 1890*



Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto

Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto
> 
> Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)
> 
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek


Awesome! Fantastic recording.

NP:

*Strauss
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
Berliners
Karajan*

From this set -










For me, this Karajan set is one of the landmark recording projects released by Deutsche Grammophon. The stars were aligned in every performance in this set or, at least, they were for this listener. You can't have a Strauss collection without Karajan. Sorry, that's just how it is folks!


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letze Lieder
Gundula Janowitz, soprano
Berliners
Karajan*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel Ponce: Piano Concertos and other works

Rodolfo Ritter (piano)

Orquesta de San Luis Potosi, Zaeth Ritter

Ponce, M: Cuatro Danzas Mexicanas
Ponce, M: Ferial
Ponce, M: Piano Concerto No. 1
Ponce, M: Piano Concerto No. 2 (unfinished)
Ponce, M: Preludios encadenados


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen',
Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Raff: Abends (Rhapsodie)


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Eleanor Steber (Butterfly), Richard Tucker (Pinkerton), Giuseppe Valdengo (Sharpless), Jean Madeira (Suzuki)
Metropolitan Opera
Max Rudolf


----------



## runssical

Apparently, this Brahms cycle elicited some negative reactions when it came out 7 years ago. One of the issues with it is that the recordings were unfortunately tarnished by a "ringing" sound caused by some sort of electrical or signal interference. I'm sensitive to these sound problems and admittedly the high pitched ringing does detract from these Brahms performances. But these recordings still have merit artistically and aside from the ringing problem the sound is spacious and clear. The low-end is captured so cleanly. One Japanese reviewer on Amazon paid Norichika Iimori the ultimate compliment by comparing these Brahms recordings to the recorded versions of the legendary Takashi Asahina.

So far I have listened to Iimori's Brahms 2nd, 1st, and 3rd and I thoroughly enjoyed all three recordings. I'll listen to the 4th next. For the past several years my favorite Brahms symphony has been 2nd and Iimori and the Japan Century Symphony deliver an excellent recording of it. Their recording of the 1st held my attention the from beginning to end. I typically avoid the 1st because of the identification with Beethoven more so than the true pathos of Brahms that we get in the middle two symphonies. But this recording of the 1st reinvigorated my interest in this Brahms work after over familiarity zapped it of much of it's appeal.

Finding this Brahms cycle online could be a challenge. Most streaming platforms won't have it because Exton (Octavia) has apparently pulled back on their international digital distribution of the Exton catalog. Naxos Music Library has access to this cycle in AAC 320k format. There's a few Japanese stores like Tower Records that stock it and some Japanese download stores selling High Res and lossy files for a steep fee.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another excellent recording of *Werther*. The LSO play wonderfully for Pappano and the sound is superb. Alagna is, as always, at his best in French opera and this is one of his best recordings. Gheorghiu is an affecting Charlotte, but can't disguise the fact that the role lies a bit too low for her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mutter was still a teenager when these recordings were made, but they show an artistic maturity beyond her years and the technique is of course phenomenal.


----------



## Rogerx

CD45:

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem; Alto Rhapsody Aafje Heynis,
Wiener Symphoniker, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14 D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quartetto Italiano.*

Over the years I've tended to neglect the Italiano's recordings fearing they would be old fashioned and not to my taste - how wrong I have been. Their playing is of a different style to many of the newer youthful quartets out there but they play with conviction and plenty of skill, as far as a I as a layman can tell.
I will now look out for other recordings by them and would be happy to receive any recommendations of what posters may regard as the gems in their discography.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for a leisurely trawl through what Italian opera I have in my collection. Part one for last night (_Macbeth_) and late morning/early afternoon (_La bohème_).

_Macbeth_ - opera in four acts after the play by William Shakespeare [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1847 - rev. 1864-65):










_La bohème_ - opera in four acts after the collection of stories _Scènes de la vie de bohème_ by Henri Murger [Libretto: Luigi Illica and Giuseppe Giacosa] (1893-95):


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: An Die Ferne Geliebte

Stephan Genz, Roger Vignoles










Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nikolas Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Schumann: Piano Quartet

Mandelring Quartett, Claire-Marie Le Guay










Sibelius: Symphony No. 5

Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Schubert, String Quartet No 14 D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quartetto Italiano.*
> 
> Over the years I've tended to neglect the Italiano's recordings fearing they would be old fashioned and not to my taste - how wrong I have been. Their playing is of a different style to many of the newer youthful quartets out there but they play with conviction and plenty of skill, as far as a I as a layman can tell.
> I will now look out for other recordings by them and would be happy to receive any recommendations of what posters may regard as the gems in their discography.


My first recommendation would be this recording,a classic in my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola's Daughter

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano Concertos No.13 -15 & 17


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi - Nightbook

including Marco Decimo (cello) & Antonio Leofreddi (viola) & Robert Lippok

Einaudi: Bye Bye Mon Amour
Einaudi: Eros
Einaudi: In Principio
Einaudi: Indaco
Einaudi: Lady Labyrinth
Einaudi: Nightbook
Einaudi: Reverie
Einaudi: Solo
Einaudi: The Crane Dance
Einaudi: The Planets
Einaudi: The Snow Prelude No. 15
Einaudi: The Snow Prelude No. 2
Einaudi: The Tower


----------



## Rogerx

CD1

Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 34, 36, 38

Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy / Ravel*

A good idea to listen to these fine performances.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Schubert - Overture to Act III of "Die Zauberharfe" (Vaughn/RCA)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #27, Op. 90 (Richter-Hausser/Time-Life)
Weber - Clarinet Concertino, Op. 26 (Glazer/Turnabout)
Wagner - Siegfried's Funeral March from "Gotterdammerung" (Steinberg/Command)
Webern - Passacaglia, Op. 1 (Rudolf/Decca)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 Nos. 1 & 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel*: _Trio in A Minor_
Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
New York Philharmonic, Schola Cantorum
Boulez*










Sensational!


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel*: _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_
Krystian Zimerman, Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartets No. 3 & 4 in D major and E minor, Op. 44 Nos. 1 & 2
Gewandhaus-Quartett

Yep. This is proving to be an excellent set!


----------



## 13hm13

Lyapunov - Symphony No.1, Piano Concerto No.2 - Shelley, Sinaisky


----------



## vincula

Going Finnish today.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 3 in A major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Malx

*Arensky, String Quartet No 1 - Ying Quartet*

This weeks Quartet choice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Piano Concerto, Op. 13
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Benjamin Britten*


----------



## bharbeke

Malx, Quartetto Italiano is top shelf on all of the Mozart quartets and the early Beethoven ones.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Enjoying a mid-week holiday here (sometimes the influence of the Church has its upsides...), listening to this absolute masterpiece


----------



## elgar's ghost

Decided to alternate with my Italian opera mini-binge. Edward Elgar - various works part one for late afternoon and early evening.

_Three Motets_ for mixed choir and organ op.2 (1887):
_Introduction_ and _Andante_ from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1890):










_Salut d'Amour_ for violin and piano op.12, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1888 - arr. 1889):
_Serenade_ for string orchestra op.20, revision of three earlier pieces for strings (orig. 1888 - rev. 1892):










_Spanish Serenade_ - part-song for mixed choir, two violins and piano op.23, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Henry Longfellow] (orig. 1892 - arr. 1893):
_The Black Knight_ - symphony-cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.25 [Text: from the ballad _Der schwarze Ritter_ by Ludwig Uhland, transl. by Henry Longfellow] (1889-93 - rev. 1898):










_The Light of Life_ [_Lux Christi_] - oratorio for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op. 29 [Text: Rev. Edward Capel-Cure, after biblical sources] (1896):


----------



## Bulldog

Itullian said:


>


I love listening to this set while driving.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: Concerto for Horn and Orchestra No. 2 in E-flat major; _Don Juan_, Op. 20*
Norbert Hauptmann, horn
Berliner Philharmoniker, *Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan

Neo Romanza mentioned this superb set, and I remembered that I wanted to revisit some of the recordings in it that I know less well. This _Don Juan_ with the RCO is from 1943.

Norbert Hauptmann's Second Horn Concerto is absolutely wonderful, just there are others I've listened to a little bit more, for example Peter Damm with Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden.

There's a good chance I'll add in the Lothar Koch performance of Strauss's Oboe Concerto.


----------



## Merl

Like the Knorfster, I'm playing Mendelssohn today too. SQ3 courtesy of this fine cycle.


----------



## Neo Romanza

For the birthday boy:

*Sibelius
Nightride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Helsinki PO
Segerstam*


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, _Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche_, "Dance of the Seven Veils" from _Salome_, _Don Juan_
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I listen far more often to Karajan's Richard Strauss with the Berliner Philharmoniker, but there's no denying these Wiener Philharmoniker performances are wonderful as well. I'm grateful for their inclusion in this outstanding box.


----------



## Guest

Over a few days, listened to this disc:










Koechlin's _Les Bandar-Log_ strikes me as a masterpiece. (No ondes Martenot!) From the recording notes I gather that the piece is explicitly inspired by descriptions of monkeys in Kipling's jungle book, but that subtext is a criticism of composers that Koechlin thought were slavish adherence to the fashions of the day.

The Boulez piece, _Le Soleil Des Eaux_, was unintelligible to me.

The two Messiaen pieces, which I am already familiar with, are interesting. Particularly in Et Exspecto; Resurrectionem Mortuorum, I wish Messiaen had dispensed with the dominant percussion so I could hear the wonderful harmonies he creates, free from the roar of cymbals, tam-tams and gongs.


----------



## Eramire156

*Two mid 20th century American string quartets*

*Lukas Foss
String Quartet no.1

William Bergsma
String Quartet no.3*

















*American Art Quartet (Foss)

Juilliard Quartet (Bergsma)*


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Richard Strauss*: _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, _Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche_, "Dance of the Seven Veils" from _Salome_, _Don Juan_
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> I listen far more often to Karajan's Richard Strauss with the Berliner Philharmoniker, but there's no denying these Wiener Philharmoniker performances are wonderful as well. I'm grateful for their inclusion in this outstanding box.


Nice recordings, Knorf. Have you got the physical box? One of my colleagues at work has just collected it last week and it's a real beauty. Must jot it down in my imaginary "gifts for daddy section" :lol:

Enjoy!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

vincula said:


> Nice recordings, Knorf. Have you got the physical box? One of my colleagues at work has just collected it last week and it's a real beauty. Must jot it down in my imaginary "gifts for daddy section" :lol:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


You weren't asking me, but I only buy physical product and this Strauss Karajan set is a beauty. Good luck finding it for a good price, it's out-of-print.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101, Sz. 95
Ashkenazy
LPO
Solti*


----------



## Knorf

vincula said:


> Nice recordings, Knorf. Have you got the physical box? One of my colleagues at work has just collected it last week and it's a real beauty.


Yes, I have the physical box. The only slightly downside for me is that the only digital Strauss recording by Karajan that is included is _Eine Alpensinfonie_. But of course those are available elsehwere.

And yeah, it's out of print, and resellers are putting it up for ridiculous amounts of money, because "no one buys CDs anymore."


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Yes, I have the physical box. The only slightly downside for me is that the only digital Strauss recording by Karajan that is included is _Eine Alpensinfonie_. But of course those are available elsehwere.
> 
> And yeah, it's out of print, and resellers are putting it up for ridiculous amounts of money, because "no one buys CDs anymore."


For me, his analog Strauss is to be preferred to the his later digital remakes with the notable exception of _Eine Alpsinfonie_, which was one of the first digital recordings ever made I believe. I'll have to look it up, but I remember I read this somewhere.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> For me, his analog Strauss is to be preferred to the his later digital remakes...


Many, perhaps most, prefer the earlier analogue Strauss/Karajan recordings to the digital, and I think I'd have to say that I do as well. But the digital recordings should not thereby be considered superfluous. They are special recordings in their own right, even exceptional, especially _Also sprach Zarathustra_*. Of course, be sure to get them in the Karajan Gold Edition remaster.

ETA: I'm pretty sure the digital _Eine Alpensinfonie_ is the only time Karajan recorded that piece. (And I also read that it was the first CD ever commercially released, in 1982.)

*EATA: I remain torn between the 70s Berliner Philharmoniker or the 1960 Wiener Philharmoniker as my favorite Karajan _Also sprach Zarathustra_ (and thereby my favorite ever), but I wouldn't wish to have never gotten to know to the digital one.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Mikhail Glinka , Ruslan and Lyudmila Op. 5, Yuri Temirkanov , Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

Alexander Borodin , 2nd Symphony , USSR State Symphony Orchestra , Yevgeny Svetlanov


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-Symphony no.6

Boulez and the VPO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Many, perhaps most, prefer the earlier analogue Strauss/Karajan recordings to the digital, and I think I'd have to say that I do as well. But the digital recordings should not thereby be considered superfluous. They are special recordings in their own right, even exceptional, especially _Also sprach Zarathustra_*. Of course, be sure to get them in the Karajan Gold Edition remaster.
> 
> ETA: I'm pretty sure the digital _Eine Alpensinfonie_ is the only time Karajan recorded that piece. (And I also read that it was the first CD ever commercially released, in 1982.)
> 
> *EATA: I remain torn between the 70s Berliner Philharmoniker or the 1960 Wiener Philharmoniker as my favorite Karajan _Also sprach Zarathustra_ (and thereby my favorite ever), but I wouldn't wish to have never gotten to know to the digital one.


One thing for sure is I own all of Karajan's Strauss.  Gold Editions, analog-to-digital remasters et. al. One of the most important Strauss conductors in my view. That Wiener Philharmoniker recording on Decca is superb! But, like you, I don't think I ever could choose between this one and the Berliner ones. The quality of performance is so consistent.

Just to throw this random thought out there: I own around 7,000 classical recordings. All CDs and no LPs. I never did get into LPs and the main reason is the upkeep and just the general annoyance of them (i. e. I'm not onboard with the idea of having to get up out of my chair and turn a record over --- this just never appealed to me).


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 - Bernstein - Wittek/Concertgebouw


----------



## Neo Romanza

jim prideaux said:


> Mahler-Symphony no.6
> 
> Boulez and the VPO.


Boulez's Mahler is superb!


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 1 inc. Blumine

Hans Graf/Calgary Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## cougarjuno

I've always loved this grab-bag of songs by British composers: Purcell, Sullivan, Ireland, Quilter, Finzi, Parry, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Warlock, Gibbs, Britten, Grainger and Bridge.


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Šejna conducts Dvořák - Slavonic Dances. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP box 1970, Czechoslovakia release


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161928


A String Quartet Christmas

Arturo Delmoni & Friends

1995-1998; compilation 2010


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Requiem Mass, Op. 89
Ilsa Eerans, Bernanda Fink, Maximilian Schmitt, Nathan Berg
Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovksy: Symphony No. 1* "Winter Dreams"
_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Andrew Litton_


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major*, Hob. VIIb:1
_Jan Vogler (cello), Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Güttler_

*Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor*, Op. 129
_Julius Berger (cello), Sudwestfalische Philharmonie, Florian Merz_


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel*: _Daphnis et Chloë_
Boulez, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Neo Romanza

A Martinů-a-thon is happening it seems:

*7 Études rhythmiques, H. 202
Bohuslav Matoušek, Petr Adamec










Piano Quintet No. 2, H. 298
Kocian Quartet, Ivan Klánský










Symphony No. 3, H. 299
Bamberger Symphoniker
Järvi*


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado conducts Verdi: Messa da Requiem (88 mins)

Claudio Abbado ∙ Berliner Philharmoniker

Recorded live at Philharmonie Berlin, January 2001

Singers: Angela Gheorghiu, Roberto Alagna, Daniela Barcellona, Julian Konstantinov

From last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works for the night:

*Stravinsky
Duo concertant
Ilya Gringolts (violin), Peter Laul (piano)*










The _Duo concertant_ is one of my favorite works from Stravinsky and there's no doubting the authoritative performances from Gringolts and Laul. This is the performance that made this work come alive for me. Exquisite from start to finish.

*Sibelius
Kullervo, Op. 7
Raili Kostia, Usko Viitanen
Bournemouth SO, Helsinki University Male Choir
Berglund*










The best _Kullervo_ I've ever heard (and there are many fine ones besides this one of course), but Berglund is in his element here. In fact, I never heard a bad recording with him when he was conducting the Bournemouth SO. Anyway...superb!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven 'Diabelli Variations'

Alexander Romanovsky


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Last works for the night:
> 
> *Stravinsky
> Duo concertant
> Ilya Gringolts (violin), Peter Laul (piano)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _Duo concertant_ is one of my favorite works from Stravinsky and there's no doubting the authoritative performances from Gringolts and Laul. This is the performance that made this work come alive for me. Exquisite from start to finish.
> 
> *Sibelius
> Kullervo, Op. 7
> Raili Kostia, Usko Viitanen
> Bournemouth SO, Helsinki University Male Choir
> Berglund*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best _Kullervo_ I've ever heard (and there are many fine ones besides this one of course), but Berglund is in his element here. In fact, I never heard a bad recording with him when he was conducting the Bournemouth SO. Anyway...superb!


I have that feeling with the Thomas Dausgaard recording. :angel:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> I have that feeling with the Thomas Dausgaard recording. :angel:


The Dausgaard is my other favorite recording of _Kullervo_ with Neeme Järvi and Vänskä (Lahti SO) trailing not too far behind.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Inspired by the Strauss posts I saw from earlier today.

*Richard Strauss*

Schlagobers, Op. 70: Waltz
Josephslegende, Symphonic Fragment, Op. 63

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 161934
> 
> 
> Inspired by the Strauss posts I saw from earlier today.
> 
> *Richard Strauss*
> 
> Schlagobers, Op. 70: Waltz
> Josephslegende, Symphonic Fragment, Op. 63
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Rudolf Kempe


Nice! Love that set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah what the hell, one more work before bed...

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Rogerx

CD21:

Schubert: Impromptus, D.899 & D.935

Ingrid Haebler


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> Boulez's Mahler is superb!


I entirely agree. Having listened to the 6th from this particular cycle I an now of the opinion that for me this will be my way into further appreciating the more 'challenging' symphonies. I have known the 1st and 4th for over 30 years and thoroughly enjoyed both. However I have often found others to be almost intimidating, both in length and complexity....this has not prevented me from enjoying listening to the music but I would always be left wondering how much I had really 'understood'. With Boulez there appears to be a transparency and concision that actually supports and encourages comprehension (even in terms of length the symphonies can paradoxically feel shorter!) I am now awaiting his recordings of the 4th,7th and 8th and hoping that this 'process' continues. This will then lead me back to re listen to other performances I have by (among others) Bernstein, Kubelik, Haitink and Gielen.

And having read your recent post, it might also be time for me to engage in a Martinu-a-thon as I have not listened to the man's music for a while!


----------



## Rogerx

Emil Waldteufel: Famous Waltzes

Wiener Volksopernorchester, Franz Bauer-Theussl

Waldteufel: Dolores - Waltz, Op. 170
Waldteufel: Espana, Op. 236
Waldteufel: Estudiantina, Op. 191
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs - Valse, Op. 183
Waldteufel: Les Sirenes, Op. 154
Waldteufel: Pluie de diamants, Op. 160
Waldteufel: Tres jolie, Op. 159


----------



## 13hm13

Zweers - Symphony No.1; de Lange - Symphony No.1 - Spanjaard, Halstead

de Lange - Symphony No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton von Webern* - 6 Pieces For Orchestra Op.6 (1909/10 revised 1928) - _circa 14 minutes_

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. Deutsche Grammophon.

We are indeed indebted to HvK for undertaking this project with money from his own pocket. Exposure to that boxset of AS, AB & AvW around 30 years ago instilled in me a love for the second Viennese school and opened the door on other works .......


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Lélio ou La Retour à la Vie

Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony










Strauss: Salome Dance of the Seven Veils

Riccardo Chailly, Lucerne Festival Orchestra










Khachaturian: Gayaneh Ballet pieces

Kirill Karabits, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: The Tempest Overture and Suites

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Tempest - Overture, Op. 109 No. 1
Sibelius: The Tempest - Suite No. 1, Op. 109 No. 2
Sibelius: The Tempest - Suite No. 2, Op. 109 No. 3


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - The Hyperion Schubert Edition, volume 3 (Ann Murray, Graham Johnson)

Mixing it up these days by alternating Schreker, Schubert, Schulhoff, Schuman, and the various Schumanns. This Hyperion series remains a stunning landmark, and as long as you don't listen to too many in a row, it's a joy to hear them.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/3 - Artemis Quartet.*

*ETA: Arensky, String Quartet No 1 - Lajtha Quartet*
Second recording of this weeks String Quartet choice (listened through twice).


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Fauré: Élégie in C minor, Op. 24
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47*
_ Timora Rosler (cello)
Zilina Chamber Orchestra
Dwight Bennett_


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33*
_ István Várdai (cello)
Pannon Philharmonic Orchestra
Tibor Bogányi_


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons conducts Richard Strauss

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Tim Hugh (cello)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part two - another Verdi/Puccini one-two for this morning and afternoon.

_Rigoletto_ - opera in three acts after the play _Le roi s'amuse_ by Victor Hugo [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1850-51):










_Tosca_ - opera in three acts after the play _La Tosca_ by Victorien Sardou [Libretto: Luigi Illica and Giuseppe Giacosa] (1895-99):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Going to be a Mahler day today, just finished this










And now playing










Then will get on with some of the rest, also conducted by Boulez


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was a giveaway with BBC Music Magazine but strikes me as being a rather good performance, not that I'm totally convinced by the work. I'm beginning to think that, aside from Beethoven's 9th and Mahler's 2nd, I'm not really much taken with choral symphonies.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by another thread and streamed via Qobuz.
*Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Concertgebouw Orchestra, George Szell.*

This is a live recording, recording date I'm unsure of.


----------



## Rogerx

Burgmüller: La Péri

London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1968-01-12
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## jim prideaux

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Going to be a Mahler day today, just finished this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then will get on with some of the rest, also conducted by Boulez


You seem to be mirroring my listening from the last few days....my copy of the Boulez 7th has just arrived in the post but I am currently at work.....really enjoyed the 6th ( as mentioned in a previous post...getting repetitive). Have the 4th and 8th on the way as I have found cheap second hand copies that ( so far!) have been in very good condition.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphony No.48 "Maria Theresia"
Symphony No.49 "La Passione"


----------



## Vasks

_Bulgarians on Balkanton records_

*Victor Raichev - Overture to "The Maestro's Youth" (Batalova)
Robert Levy - Symphony #2 (Stefanov)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Yesterday there were so many interesting things going on in this thread. Should I do the Martinu-fest? Or Strauss' Schlagober's? I think I'll jump on the Boulez Mahler train.


----------



## Rogerx

*Turina : December 9th 1882*



Turina: Sinfonia Sevillana

Castile & León Symphony Orchestra, Max Bragado Darman

Turina: Danzas fantásticas, Op. 22
Turina: La Procesion del Rocio, Op. 9
Turina: Ritmos (Fantasía coreográfica), Op. 43
Turina: Sinfonia Sevillana, Op. 23


----------



## Art Rock

Schulhoff: Ogelala (ballet) / Serenade, Op. 18
Brno State Philharmonic, Yinon (Koch/Schwann)










Schulhoff: Violin Sonatas Nos.1 & 2, Suite, Sonata for solo violin
Tanja Becker-Bender, Markus Becker (Hyperion)

Two Schulhoff CD's in a row, but very contrasting. Whiffs of jazz influences, and highly enjoyable.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Before










Now on the 2nd movement of no. 7. Skipped the 6th, although it's probably in the top-3 Mahler symphonies for me, it's too heavy (in the best possible way) and not suited for my mood today












jim prideaux said:


> my copy of the Boulez 7th has just arrived in the post but I am currently at work...


I think you'll be very pleased


----------



## Guest

Listened to the Koechlin again.










An interesting piece, begins with some solemn music perhaps representing the majesty of the jungle, then a fantasia of widely varying mood, with some chaos, some pompous sounding fugues, a catharsis. An engaging _tour de force_ of orchestral music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jim prideaux said:


> I entirely agree. Having listened to the 6th from this particular cycle I an now of the opinion that for me this will be my way into further appreciating the more 'challenging' symphonies. I have known the 1st and 4th for over 30 years and thoroughly enjoyed both. However I have often found others to be almost intimidating, both in length and complexity....this has not prevented me from enjoying listening to the music but I would always be left wondering how much I had really 'understood'. With Boulez there appears to be a transparency and concision that actually supports and encourages comprehension (even in terms of length the symphonies can paradoxically feel shorter!) I am now awaiting his recordings of the 4th,7th and 8th and hoping that this 'process' continues. This will then lead me back to re listen to other performances I have by (among others) Bernstein, Kubelik, Haitink and Gielen.
> 
> And having read your recent post, it might also be time for me to engage in a Martinu-a-thon as I have not listened to the man's music for a while!


Yes, here's to hoping your Mahler journey continues to go well.  And Martinů is always a composer worth my time. I LOVE his music. One of absolute favorite composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

C.S.O Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

pianoconcertos 22-23 & 3


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen *Langgaard* Miniatures Thursday:

*Drapa (On The Death Of Edvard Grieg), BVN 20
Sfinx (Sphinx), BVN 37
Hvidbjerg-Drapa, BVN 343
Danmarks Radio (Radio Denmark), BVN 351	
Res Absurda!?, BVN 354
Danish National SO
Dausgaard*

From this sensational set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Schlagobers Waltz*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_Scenes from The Saga of King Olaf_ - cantata for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.30 [Text: Henry Longfellow, partially rewritten by Harry Arbuthnot Acworth] (1896):










_Imperial March_ for orchestra op.32 (1896-97):










_The Banner of St. George_ - ballad for mixed choir and orchestra op.33 [Text: Shapcott Wensley a.k.a. Henry Shapcott Bunce] (1897):
_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ - version for mixed choir and orchestra op.34 (1897):


----------



## Eramire156

*Arthur Honegger
Jeanne d' Arc au bûcher









Marthe Keller 
Georges Wilson

Seiji Ozawa
Chœur de Radio France
Orchestre National de France*


----------



## vincula

A different take on Bruckner's no.6









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker, a ballet in two acts, Op. 71

Ambrosian Singers (John McCarthy, chorus master)
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn


----------



## starthrower

This morning's listening. The Herreweghe 3 disc set is really fine. I should have picked up a couple more of these sets when they were issued a decade ago.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Another Mendelssohn string quartet 3. I'll join Knorf with listening to the fine Gewandhaus account.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I think this is the closest Boulez ever came to conducting baroque music :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Emperor Quartet*










There are many great Britten SQ cycles, but I believe the Emperor Quartet cycle is my favorite of them all. Scintillating performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinů, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Martinů, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> View attachment 161950


Outstanding box set! My favorite Thomson recordings, too. He was in his element here.


----------



## Eramire156

*Alban Berg
Lyrische Suite

Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major









Juilliard Quartet *


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> Many, perhaps most, prefer the earlier analogue Strauss/Karajan recordings to the digital, and I think I'd have to say that I do as well. But the digital recordings should not thereby be considered superfluous. They are special recordings in their own right, even exceptional, especially _Also sprach Zarathustra_*. Of course, be sure to get them in the Karajan Gold Edition remaster.
> 
> ETA: I'm pretty sure the digital _Eine Alpensinfonie_ is the only time Karajan recorded that piece. (And I also read that it was the first CD ever commercially released, in 1982.)
> 
> *EATA: I remain torn between the 70s Berliner Philharmoniker or the 1960 Wiener Philharmoniker as my favorite Karajan _Also sprach Zarathustra_ (and thereby my favorite ever), but I wouldn't wish to have never gotten to know to the digital one.


Apologies first as I have not been following this discussion - I think DG's recorded sound quality of Karajan's digital Richard Strauss is not nearly as bad as I have read on the web (esp. the bashing of his Alpensinfonie). In fact I think they are fundamentally better than the squeaky, acidic sound of DG's 60s/70s recordings. Performance-wise they are rather different animals, the earlier ones being more orthodox, the later ones more Karajanesque (I'm pretty sure haters also love to hate them so it's a win-win for both supporters and haters :devil.

About Zarathustra - Have you checked out HDTT's transfer of his 1979 live recording, if not already done so? I think it is a winner. Sound is decent for its broadcast origin.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Starting an exploration of the Seventh with this fabulous recording from Lenny's first cycle with the NY Phil. It's still one of the great ones.

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic
Raymond Sabinsky, mandolin
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 161952
> 
> 
> Starting an exploration of the Seventh with this fabulous recording from Lenny's first cycle with the NY Phil. It's still one of the great ones.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 7
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Raymond Sabinsky, mandolin
> Leonard Bernstein


This is the performance of the 7th that made it click for me. Incredible cycle and, yes, it still holds up extremely well after all of these years later.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rimsky-Korsakov
Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34
LSO
Markevitch*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sergey Lyapunov - 2nd Symphony - Yevgeny Svetlanov and the French Radio Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Been doing some reappraisals on my latest blog post today. Some went up in my estimation, some went down.


----------



## Malx

After arriving back from my wife's hospital appointment two new discs were waiting to greet me.
First into the player:

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 5 - Artemis Quartet. *


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> After arriving back from my wife's hospital appointment two new discs were waiting to greet me.
> First into the player:
> 
> *Shostakovich, String Quartet No 5 - Artemis Quartet. *


I have that CD - it's a good'n!

I do hope all's ok with MrsMalx.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Symphonies d'instruments à vent
Columbia Symphony Winds & Brass
Craft*










Next up:

*Debussy
Jeux
New Philharmonia
Boulez*


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I have that CD - it's a good'n!
> 
> I do hope all's ok with MrsMalx.


Thanks for the thoughts H - routine Dexa Scan results in a few weeks.

Edit - yes a good disc :tiphat:


----------



## Malx

Second of the new arrivals a nicely balanced multi-composer effort.

*Intuition - Quatuor Modigliani*

Which features - *Arriaga Quartet No 3 / Mozart Quartet No 6 K159 / Schubert Quartet No 4 D46* - a collection of youthful quartets, which are tuneful, well crafted and work together well. Only one problem where do you file it the spine simply says 'Intuition'.
I'm sure to forget where it is a and whats on it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

If Bruckner's 4th is a cathedral, Jochum is its tour guide; he finds places he wants to dwell on, then he hurries you to the next one. Jochum is concerned with movement over moments.


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra.

Mahler-Symphony no.7.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Seven Romances on Poems by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
Susan Gritton, soprano
Florestan Trio*










Of course, this is exquisite per usual with Shostakovich's song cycles. This performance was apparently the last one that The Florestan Trio recorded. Boy, they went out with some stellar performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Arabella, Op. 79
Lisa della Casa (soprano), Judith Hellwig (soprano), Harald Pröglhöf (bass), Fritz Sengl (singer), Anton Dermota (tenor), Waldemar Kmentt (tenor), Karl Kolowratnik (singer), George London (baritone), Hilde Gueden (soprano), Otto Edelmann (bass), Eberhard Wächter (baritone), Ira Malaniuk (contralto), Wilhelm Lenninger (tenor), Otto Vajda (bass), Mimi Coertse (soprano)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Solti*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Earlier I heard Bruckner's 3rd with Jansons and now Beethoven's 4th with Gielen.


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_
Alexander Ivashkin (cello)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Valery Polyansky_
Recorded: 1997


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 126*
_
Alexander Ivashkin (cello)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Valery Polyansky_
Recorded: 1997


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*

_ Zara Nelsova (cello)
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Walter Susskind_


----------



## Dimace

Super classic & excellent:* Bach, Glenn & Well Tempered Clavier!* The original from CBS in 4 X LPs. (nice, mellow sound)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Orpheus
Apollon musagète
Chicago SO
Columbia SO
Stravinsky*










Stravinsky at his most elegiac, but with a spiritual quality like that found in his choral works. This is a desert island disc for me. I never heard _Orpheus_ or _Apollon musagète_ performed any better.


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## pianozach

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams
> Sinfonia antartica
> Heather Harper, soprano
> The Ambrosian Singers
> LSO
> Previn*


I've heard this orchestral work, and quite enjoyed it.

I haven't a clue which "version" it might have been.


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Münch conducts Schubert - Symphony No. 8 ('Unfinished') & Beethoven - Symphony No. 5. Boston Symphony Orchestra. RCA Gold Seal reissue/repressing 1972, originally 1955


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Symphony No. 9 (84 mins)

Claudio Abbado ∙ Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Trio & Other Chamber Music

Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano), Stephanie Gonley (violin), Adrian
Brendel (cello), Lawrence Power (viola), Jonathan Stone (violin)

The Nash Ensemble

Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 5
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E, Op. 10


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra
&
Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux
BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus 
Angel 1965


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig August Lebrun: Oboe Concertos

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend

Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 4 in B flat minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Finlandia, Op. 26
Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Kuolema, Op. 44 - Valse Triste
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22 - Lemminkäinen's Return
Hallé Orchestra
Barbirolli*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77

Boris Belkin (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
Iván Fischer
Recorded: 1983-09-03


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 40-42.

Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.

Having spent time with Boulez and his Gustav M. recordings over the last few days decided to begin the day with something very different.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00120zp








From Bridgewater Hall in Manchester
Presented by Tom McKinney

Carlo Goldstein brings music by Paul Ben-Haim to the BBC Philharmonic in tonight's concert. A musical pioneer in Israel Paul Ben-Haim had moved from Germany, leaving behind a successful career due to persecution of the Jewish community. Completed in October 1945 this full-scale and wide-ranging music contains music from Persia, and is also inspired by folk music from Israel. Words by Israeli poet Shin Shalom appear as an epigraph to the score, "Awake with the morning, O my soul, on the summit of Carmel over the sea". The programme opens with Liszt's dazzling "Les préludes", an early tone poem, and a work that marked an exciting new direction in orchestral music. Stephen Hough joins the BBC Philharmonic for Saint-Saëns's Fourth Piano Concerto, a engaging mix of memorable melody and innovation.

Liszt: Les préludes
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 4

8.15 Music interval (CD)

Ben-Haim: Symphony No. 2

Stephen Hough (piano)
BBC Philharmonic
Carlo Goldstein (conductor)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Mercadante: Il Giuramento*

Bianca .... Agnes Baltsa
Viscardo .... José Carreras
Elaisa ... Annabell Bernard
Manfredo ... Robert Kerns

Chorus and Orchestra of Deutsche Oper, Berlin - Gerd Albrecht 
Performance of September 23, 1974

Baltsa and Carreras take the vocal honours here. Sound is a bit boomy but listenable. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-12--14-2

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Last listen of the day from yesterday










Now playing the first listen of the day


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part three for last night (_La Sonnambula_) and this late morning/early afternoon (_Il Trovatore_).

_La Sonnambula_ - 'opera semiseria' in two acts after the ballet-pantomime _La somnambule, ou L'arrivée d'un nouveau seigneur_ by Eugène Scribe [Libretto: Felice Romani] (1831):










_Il Trovatore_ - drama in four parts after the play _El trovador_ by Antonio García [Libretto: Salvatore Cammarano and Leone Emanuele Bardare] (1851-53 - rev. for performance in Paris 1856):


----------



## vincula

I started spinning this album, but couldn't put up with it. Bit of a depressing Winter day today. Simply too dark for me right now, even if I am a devoted fan of Schittke's works. Too soon for a shop of single malt. Maybe later 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Weihnachtslieder mit dem Thomanerchor Leipzig

Christmas Songs

Ulrich Böhme (organ)

Thomaner Choir Leipzig, Georg Christoph Biller

Bach, J S: Pastorale in F major, BWV590
Bach, J S: Uns ist ein Kindlein heut' gebor'n, BWV414
Biller: O du fröhliche
Bodenschatz: Joseph, lieber Joseph mein
Brahms: Chorale Prelude Op. 122 No. 8 'Es ist ein Ros entsprungen'
Brand, G: König der Könige
Freundt: Wie schön singt uns der Engel Schar
Fuchs, Robert: O Jesulein zart, dein Kripplein ist hart
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Hofmann, W: Das Volk, das im Finstern wandelt
Mauersberger, E: Vom Himmel hoch, o Englein kommt
Mauersberger, E: Wach Nachtigall, wach auf
Mauersberger, E: Weihnacht
Raphael, G: Nun komm der Heiden Heiland
Reger: Macht hoch die Tür
Reger: Unser lieben Frauen Traum, Op. 138 No. 4
Reger: Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
Reger: Weihnachtslied
Reichardt, J F: Heilige Nacht
Riedel, K: Freu dich, Erd und Sternenzelt
Thiel: In dulci jubilo


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

poiano concertos 22 23 & 3


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After a brief intermezzo consisting of Sibelius' The Maiden in the Tower (pretty dull to be honest), more symphonies. I'm starting with Beethoven's 3rd and then some overtures (Coriolan, Egmont and Die Weihe des Hauses) and then the 9th, all from this cycle that I've not heard before


----------



## Rogerx

Zweers: Symphony No. 3 'Aan mijn vaderland'

Het Residentie Orkester, Den Haag, Hans Vonk


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

I made a mistake,the recording above I listened yesterday.

piano concertos 24-25 & 5


----------



## Rogerx

César Franck - Music for Piano and Orchestra

Kerstin Åberg (piano)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

Franck, C: Les Djinns, Op. 45
Franck, C: Prélude, Choral et Fugue, M21
Franck, C: Symphonic Variations for piano & orchestra, M46


----------



## Vasks

_What fine sonics this 2-LP set has_


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Perséphone

The London Philharmonic Choir and Chorus
The London Philharmonic - Kent Nagano


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161971


The Cambridge Singers Christmas Album

The Cambridge Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
John Rutter, director

1989-1993, compilation 2003


----------



## haziz

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> After a brief intermezzo consisting of Sibelius' The Maiden in the Tower (pretty dull to be honest), more symphonies. I'm starting with Beethoven's 3rd and then some overtures (Coriolan, Egmont and Die Weihe des Hauses) and then the 9th, all from this cycle that I've not heard before


This is my favorite historically informed performance Beethoven cycle. Excellent!


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 *
_English Chamber Orchestra - Murray Perahia_


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8*

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH (1685-1750)
1 Fugue in A minor, BWV 947
2 Fugue in G minor 'The Great', BWV 542
Transcribed by Karl Münchinger

Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Transcribed by Edwin Fischer
3 Ricercare à 6

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

FRANZ JOSEPH HAYDN (1732-1809)
Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor, H.I:45 'Abschieds-Symphonie' (Farewell)

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
Members of L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (Haydn)
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

haziz said:


> This is my favorite historically informed performance Beethoven cycle. Excellent!


It is certainly better than most other HIP performances of Beethoven I've listened to!


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré*

Sonatas pour piano & Violon


----------



## Marinera

Marin Marais - Premier livre des pieces de Viole. Disk 4

Francois Joubert-Caillet (viola da gamba), L'Acheron


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Nightride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Scottish National Orchestra
Gibson*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Anima Eterna Brugge - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 7 & Piano Quintet - Elisabeth Leonskaja (piano), Artemis Quartet.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74 'Harp' - Artemis Quartet*

Excellent playing in first rate sound on both discs - whats not to like.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Quartet for the end of time - Erich Gruenberg (violin), Gervase de Peyer (clarinet), William Pleeth (cello), Michel Beroff (piano).*










I have an older copy on the EMI label.


----------



## fbjim

Claudio Abbado / Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Franz Schubert - Grand Duo (arr. Jochaim)







This should be a rep piece. Blame the modern emphasis on authenticity and score fidelity for it not being one.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No. 2
Alto Rhapsody_

Janet Baker Mezzo-soprano
Male voices of the John Alldis Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult conducting​


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## SanAntone

*Maurice Ravel* | _Ma Mère L'Oye _
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Orchestral Suite No. 1, Op. 9
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
Lawrence Foster*


----------



## ribonucleic

Janáček - On The Overgrown Path (Marc-André Hamelin, piano)











> Marc-André Hamelin's effortless mastery of the piano literature's most stamina-testing and technically daunting challenges tends to overshadow his sensitive musicianship and tasteful sophistication in more intimately scaled fare ... Hamelin not only observes the first selection's "legato possible" directive to the maximum, but he also intones the melodies like a great lieder recitalist. Small adjustments to the basic pulse underline No. 2's asymmetry, while Hamelin pays attention to No. 3's "call and response" details, such as those quirky accelerandos that even a marvelous literalist like András Schiff overlooks. In fact, textural effects that at first seem unorthodox (not that Janácek is ever orthodox!) simply result from Hamelin's meticulous score reading, such as the dynamic and dramatic distinctions between No. 10's arpeggiated outbursts and muted ostinatos. As this excellently engineered disc proves, the "non-supervirtuoso" stream of Hamelin's artistic persona runs deep. Artistic Quality: 9 / Sound Quality: 10 - ClassicsToday.com


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I greatly appreciate Segerstam's work as a conductor, but I've never listened to his own work. That must be remedied. A few of his symphonies (already listened to No. 13, it was quite good, very dark, very opressive, very tense)


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I greatly appreciate Segerstam's work as a conductor, but I've never listened to his own work. That must be remedied. A few of his symphonies (already listened to No. 13, it was quite good, very dark, very opressive, very tense)


Incredible conductor. Terrible composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Mass in B Minor*

I understand that Jochum considered this one of his greatest recordings. I've attempted this recording many times, but personally, I can't listen to it. The vibrato is too wide and the chorus is too thickly congealed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
The Nutcracker, Op. 71
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valéry Gergiev*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Incredible conductor. Terrible composer.


You think so really? Having listened to No. 11 and now in the first few minutes of No. 14 I do find that they're all quite similar, but I'm enjoying them. I'm planning on listening to most of his works available on Spotify, so I'll be able to get the full picture.


----------



## bharbeke

The Mendelssohn violin concerto is played extremely well in this video.


----------



## haziz

*Sarasate: Misc. works for violin and orchestra - Disc 1*

A great collection of delicious musical lollipops!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part three for the rest of today.

_Te Deum_ and _Benedictus_ - version for mixed choir and organ op.34 (1897):
Organ Sonata no.1 in G op.28 (1898):










_Caractacus_ - cantata in six scenes for soprano, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Harry Arbuthnot Acworth] (1897-98):










_Sea Pictures_ - cycle of five songs for contralto or mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.37 [Texts: Roden Noel/Caroline Alice Elgar/Elizabeth Barrett Browning/Richard Garnett/Adam Lindsay Gordon] (1897-99):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton von Webern* - 5 Movements For String Quartet (1909) version for string orchestra (1929) Op.5 - _10 minutes 24 seconds

_Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. Recorded: Berlin, December 1972 - February 1974. Deutsche Grammophon

I am enjoying these recordings of K's 1970s 2VS performances even more than I ever did.


----------



## SanAntone

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I greatly appreciate Segerstam's work as a conductor, but I've never listened to his own work. That must be remedied. A few of his symphonies (already listened to No. 13, it was quite good, very dark, very opressive, very tense)


You only have about 340 left to go.


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I'm planning on listening to most of his works available on Spotify, so I'll be able to get the full picture.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Quintet in A minor, Op. 29
Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11
*

I haven't paid much attention to this symphony, but David Hurwitz reviewed it and mentioned he liked the Cluytens recording. I didn't remember that being in the set, but there it is, so now I'm interested. I'm listening with Hurwitz's Shostakovich Symphonies and Concertos, An Owner's Manual, which is a very helpful guide to hearing this.


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11
> *
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to this symphony, but David Hurwitz reviewed it and mentioned he liked the Cluytens recording. I didn't remember that being in the set, but there it is, so now I'm interested. I'm listening with Hurwitz's Shostakovich Symphonies and Concertos, An Owner's Manual, which is a very helpful guide to hearing this.
> 
> View attachment 161977


There are many good recordings of this underrated symphony. Lately I've been going to Wigglesworth and Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Out of Doors, BB 89
Stephen Kovacevich, piano*

From this set -










Outstanding performance!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Strauss* - Metamorphosen (1945) - _26 minutes_
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. Recorded: Berlin 25th September 1980

*Richard Strauss* - Im Abendrot (1948) - _7 minutes
_Gundula Janowitz, soprano; Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan. Recorded: Berlin 13-14th February 1973


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some more symphonies here! No. 6 by Bruckner with Jansons and no. 7 by Beethoven with Gielen.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19; Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 Chiaroscuro Quartet










Beethoven: String Quartets 9-11. Emerson










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra










Debussy: Pour le piano, bergamasque, Images, Estampes others. Noriko Ogawa










Harris, Schuman: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein


----------



## HenryPenfold

D Smith said:


> Recent listening. All excellent.
> 
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 19; Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 Chiaroscuro Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven: String Quartets 9-11. Emerson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy: Pour le piano, bergamasque, Images, Estampes others. Noriko Ogawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, Schuman: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein


Some of the best CDs money can buy - I'm being literal and serious!

It would be churlish to make mention of a single one of those, but I shall - that Chiaroscuro Mozart/Schubert is astounding!


----------



## Dimace

Neo Romanza said:


> Incredible conductor. Terrible composer.


You are correct & wrong! (LOL) Leif has composed a vast number of works the majority of which aren't good enough. But, FEW of them, are really good and truly inspired from the environment of his country and his inner daemons. Leif has seen composing as a way out of his illness, a healing process, a surviving method beyond doctors and medications.Under these circumstances, is very logical the lack of quality in the majority of his works. Agony of pain, general lapse of the the senses, max isolation etc. I hope, now is much better, although not completely healthy, he will continue his brave way as a conductor, giving us a great example of courage and endurance.

GREAT director, as you have written! I LOVE him very much.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dimace said:


> You are correct & wrong! (LOL) Leif has composed a vast number of works the majority of which aren't good enough. But, FEW of them, are really good and truly inspired from the environment of his country and his inner daemons. Leif has seen composing as a way out of his illness, a healing process, a surviving method beyond doctors and medications.Under these circumstances, is very logical the lack of quality in the majority of his works. Agony of pain, general lapse of the the senses, max isolation etc. I hope, now is much better, although not completely healthy, he will continue his brave way as a conductor, giving us a great example of courage and endurance.
> 
> GREAT director, as you have written! I LOVE him very much.


Personal struggles aside, this has no bearing on how I hear his music. I just don't think much of him as a composer.

Thread duty -

NP:

*Enescu
Vox maris, Op. 31
Florian Diaconescu (tenor)
George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra, Bucharest
Cristian Mandeal*










Such an exuberant, otherworldly work. This would sit nicely in a program with Scriabin's _Le Poème de l'extase_ and Bartók's _Cantata Profana_.


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Madama Butterfly


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves from Sir John In Love*
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Largo sostenuto*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Sextet, H. 224
Kocian Quartet*










An out-and-out masterpiece! Marvelously performed, too.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_Mstislav Rostropovich - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Gurre-Lieder
Hermann Becht (bass), Peter Haage (tenor), Hans Hotter (speaker), Brigitte Fassbaender (contralto), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Susan Dunn (soprano)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chor der St. Hedwig's-Kathedrale, Berlin, Stadtischer Musikverein, Dusseldorf
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 6 Claudio Abbado conducts Mahler and Beethoven at Lucerne (107 mins)

Claudio Abbado ∙ Lucerne Festival Orchestra ∙ Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Apothéose & Fantasies on French Operas

Mark Viner (piano)

Fantasias and variations on Les Huguenots, Op. 20
Grand Caprice sur des motifs de l'opéra Charles VI de F. Halévy, Op. 48
Grand Caprice sur la Marche de l'Apothéose de Berlioz, Op. 58
Grande Fantaisie sur des motifs de l'opéra La Muette de Portici de D. F. E. Auber, Op. 52
Grande Fantaisie sur l'opera de Meyerbeer 'Les Huguenots', Op.43
L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70
L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Bella adorata incognita' from Mercadante's Il giuramento
Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Casta diva' from Bellini's Norma


----------



## TonyBombassolo

Right this moment I am utterly entranced by Hilary Hahn's rendition of Williams' the Lark Ascending on the Elgar SACD

https://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/1917


----------



## Neo Romanza

TonyBombassolo said:


> Right this moment I am utterly entranced by Hilary Hahn's rendition of Williams' the Lark Ascending on the Elgar SACD
> 
> https://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/1917
> 
> View attachment 161984


You're not distracted by Sir Grunts-a-lot? His vocal interjections are all over this recording. I love his conducting (his earlier recordings). His Sibelius Boston cycle on Philips was my exposure to this composer's music. He was also more quiet in earlier Philips days.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Christa Ludwig, René Kollo
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Karlowicz - Orchestral Works Volume 3

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

Karlowicz: A Sorrowful Tale, Op. 13
Karlowicz: Episode at a Masquerade, Op. 14
Karlowicz: Returning Waves, Op. 9


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-Water Music
-Suite in F major
-Suite in D/G major


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Oratorio de Noël

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1
-String Quartets 1-6


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Solo Concertos, Vol. 3

Roald Reinecke (violin), Eberhard Palm (violin), Fred Roth (violin), Ludwig Guttler (trumpet), Burkhard Glaetzner (oboe), Kurt Sandau (trumpet), Heinz Stiefel (trumpet)

New Bach Collegium Musicum Leipzig, Max Pommer

Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Concerto for Three Violins in C major, BWV1064
Concerto in D major, BWV1045
Oboe Concerto in D minor, BWV1059


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]

Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ & Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (excerpts)

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## vincula

Enjoying my coffee this morning in the company of this lesser-known Lithuanian composer. Highly recommendable.









One of the many jewels I bought as a lot from the public library as they were digitalizing their archives. Great partial reimbursement of high Scandinavian taxes:lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Scenes from the Kalevala

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk

Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23
Madetoja: Kullervo
Pylkkänen: Kullervo's Expedition
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## Chilham

Anon.: Play of Daniel

William Lyons, The Dufay Collective










Brahms: String Quartet No. 1

Artemis Quartet










Alma Mahler: Fünf Lieder

Simon Lepper, Karen Cargill










Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Sorrowful Songs"

David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw, London Sinfonietta


----------



## Marinera

Shuffled the suites from from these two:

Marais - Alcione suites. Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Marais - Premier livre des pieces de Viole, disks 1 & 2. Francois Joubert-Caillet (viola da gamba), L'Acheron


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Chung's performance was recorded in the presence of the composer, with the two original soloists Yvonne and Jeanne Loriod on piano and ondes martenot, so one assumes it also had the compoer's seal of approval, and indeed in the notes accompanying the recording he says he considers it definitive.

It's certainly a very fine performance but Chung tends to emphasise the lyrical, sometimes at the expense of dynamic energy. It's certainly one way of playing this thrilling score, but I wouldn't say it was the only one. The work itself never fails to bring an audience to its feet in the concert all. I've heard it live several times and I love it.


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Scenes from the Kalevala
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk
> 
> Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23
> Madetoja: Kullervo
> Pylkkänen: Kullervo's Expedition
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


Nice artwork. I keep thinking it would make a great rug..


----------



## haziz




----------



## KevinJS

Pergolesi- Stabat Mater


----------



## Rogerx

Nordgren, P: Symphony No 3, Op. 88 / Symphony No. 5, Op. 103

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I had a friend who was passionate abut the ondes martenot. He played it himself and once even played it when Boulez conducted parts of Messiaen's _Turangalila_ at the Proms. This is, I suppose, the equivalent of a mix tape of music for ondes martenot.

*Kesusko Shinohara - On the Prairie*
Takashi Harada ondes martenot

*Martinu - Fantaisie for ondes, oboe and string quartet*
Jacques Tchamkerten - ondes martenot and Camerate de Genève

*Messiaen - Trois petites iturgies de la Présence Divine*
Jeanne Loriod - ondes martenot, Yvonne Loriod - piano
Bambini di Praga, Pavel Kuhn female chorus
Prague SO - Bohumil Kulinsky

*André Jolivet - Ouverture en rondeau*
Jeanne Loriod, Pascale Rousse-Lacordaire, Claire Perrin-Ernoult, Fabienne Martin - ondes martenots
Dominique Kim, Philippe Arnéus - Pianos
Jean-Jacques Cattin - percussion

*Darius Milahuad arr Takashi Harada - Suite for ondes martenot and string quartet*
Takashi Harada - ondes martenot with unnamed quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part four for this morning and afternoon.

_Maria Stuarda_ - opera in two acts after the tragedy _Maria Stuart_ by Friedrich von Schiller [Libretto: Giuseppe Badari] (1834):










_La traviata_ - opera in three acts after the play _La Dame aux camélias_, adapted from the novel by Alexandre Dumas Jr. [Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave] (1852-53):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli: Requiem

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Carlo Vistoli (countertenor), Raffaele Giordani (tenor), Salvo Vitale (bass), 
Coro e Orchestra Ghislieri, Giulio Prandi


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012711
Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites, new discoveries and the occasional musical surprise.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - another in our selection of the best music written for the theatre.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Chilham

Taking the rest of the day to catch-up on some listening I'd planned for last week, but missed due to pressure of work. Mostly all new material for me.










Schnittke: Symphony No. 1

Alexei Lubimov, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Russian State Symphony Orchestra & Tatyana Grindenko










Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1

Gidon Kremer, Heinrich Schiff, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Tatjana Grindenko, Yuri Smirnov










Schnittke: Viola Concerto

Christoph Eschenbach, Philharmonia Orchestra, David Aaron Carpenter










Crumb: Makrokosmos I-III

Yoshiko Shimizu










Riley: In C

Ragazze Quartet, Slagwerk Den Haag


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 161997


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Heather Harper, soprano
Helen Watts, contralto
John Wakefield, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass

London Symphony Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

1966, remastered 1993


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

Concerto No. 12 In B Minor, HWV 330
Concerto Grosso In C, HWV 318 (Alexander's Feast)
Overture In B Flat
Concerto No. 1 In B Flat, HWV 301 For Oboe, Strings and Continuo
Concerto No. 2 In B Flat, HWV 302a For Oboe, Strings And Continuo
Concerto No. 3 In G Minor, HWV 287 For Oboe, Strings And Continuo
Sonata (Concerto) A 5 In B Flat, HWV 288 For Violin Solo, Oboe, Strings And Continuo


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Arensky - String Quartet #1 - Lajtha Quartet

Prokofiev - Violin Concerto #1 - Shaham/Previn/London Symphony Orchestra

Brahms - Intermezzi Op. 117 - Wilhelm Kempff

Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy - Muti/Philadelphia Orchestra

Smetana - 3 Dances from The Bartered Bride - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Mahler - Symphony #5 - Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
Géza Anda, piano
Berlin RSO
Ferenc Fricsay*


----------



## jim prideaux

Before this afternoon's match kicks off at the SOL ( no longer have a season ticket so listening will have to do)....

Barbirolli and the Halle performing Sibelius' Finlandia ( at a rousing volume!)


----------



## 13hm13

Chopin - Nocturnes (Stephen Hough)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*

Personally, I like this perrformance. Jansons keeps this from dragging at the points where others tend to drag.


----------



## Mimi38

Mozart: Piano Sonatas 5 & 7 by Elizabeth Rich
Zygmunt Stojowski : Sonata for Violin & Piano E-moll, op.17 by Pławner P., Sałajczyk P.
Bach Goldberg Variations: piano by Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Bourdon

*Frescobaldi & Louis Couperin*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Historie du soldat & Octet - Milhaud: La Création du monde, Op. 81

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Jacob Raichman (trombone), John Coffey (trombone), Georges Mager (trumpet), Georges Laurent (flute), Manuel Valerio (clarinet), Raymond Allard (bassoon), Ernst Panenka (bassoon), Marcel Lafosse (trumpet), Leonard Bernstein (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 25
Remus Azoitei (violin), Eduard Stan (piano)*


----------



## opus55

R. Strauss: Wind Concertos









Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn


----------



## Neo Romanza

opus55 said:


> R. Strauss: Wind Concertos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn


Great stuff! Superb recordings.


----------



## fbjim

It's Berlioz day! Happy birthday to everyone's favorite French early romantic!







(well, my favorite French romantic, anyway)


----------



## Barbebleu

Dvorak - Symphonies 8 & 9, Kubelik, Berlin Phil. Fabulous.


----------



## Barbebleu

Strauss - Macbeth, RSNO, Neeme Jarvi. Very good. ‘Is this a baton I see before me, the handle toward my hand? Come, let me clutch thee. I have thee not, and yet I see thee still!’ Apologies to W.S.


----------



## Vasks

_From Op. 25 through Op. 30 (with score reading Opp. 28 & 30)_


----------



## Bourdon

*Stanford & Parry*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Orchestra in D Major, K.314 (Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra conducted by Juha Kangas, Sharon Bezaly, flute)


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: String Quartets No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 44 No. 3 and No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Gewandhaus-Quartett


----------



## vincula

Finnish piano this evening: *Selim Palmgren*









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## fbjim

I adore Mendelssohn SQ6. Absolutely his finest work, even more than the symphonies or Octet.


----------



## Bkeske

From last evening. I missed this live performance last weekend, so watched it last night. The Thomas Larcher composition was very interesting and enjoyable, as was Bychkov's Mahler #4.


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168 (Ursula Leveaux, bassoon - Ian Brown, piano)











> In 1921, the last year of his life, Saint-Saëns set out to compose sonatas for each of the main woodwind instruments and piano. ... One is in awe at the composer's ability to write with such attractive character, musical variety and impeccable charm. The soloists offer fresh, thoughtful and invigorating accounts that serve the composer admirably throughout. The sound quality from the Hyperion engineers is of the highest standard... A wonderfully presented release that is highly recommended. One of my records of the year. - MusicWeb International


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vasks said:


> _From Op. 25 through Op. 30 (with score reading Opp. 28 & 30)_


I wish I had marked-up scores of Webern's works. Once I took one of his 45-second songs and annotated the score with all of its iterations and interactions. It took about two hours. I gave up after that.


----------



## Merl

Another day, another Beethoven quartet. A very nice recording.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Kol Nidre, Op. 39
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Alberto Mizrahi, tenor
Riccardo Muti, conductor









Some Christmas season counterprogramming. 



> Schoenberg's Kol Nidre, Op. 39, was composed in Los Angeles in 1938, in response to a commission from a rabbi there. It is not a 12-tone work, but one in greatly extended, late Romantic tonality. The work sets, in English, the Aramaic prayer that prefaces Yom Kippur services with, perhaps characteristically, some emendations by Schoenberg himself. The work's structure is unique: it is concerto-like, having the quality of dialogue between the reciting soloist, here Alberto Mizrahi, and the orchestra, and conductor Riccardo Muti catches this quality beautifully. ... Beautifully recorded at Chicago's Symphony Hall, this is an intelligent and compelling album of 20th century orchestral music. - AllMusic


----------



## Bkeske

And now for today's live performance by the Berlin Philharmonic via the Digital Concert Hall; Looking forward to this. Today's program:


----------



## ribonucleic

That's a sweet looking rig.


----------



## Bkeske

ribonucleic said:


> That's a sweet looking rig.


Thank you, it's getting there.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D minor
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons

New arrival for me. Found this for cheap ($2.83) and couldn't resist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part four for the rest of today. Three of EE's most beloved - and significant - compositions.

_The Dream of Gerontius_ had a chequered early life in the UK, largely due to the unmistakable Roman Catholic aspect which made performance in centres of Anglican worship tricky without toning down some of the text. The premiere in Birmingham went badly for other reasons but two successful performances in Dusseldorf soon after compensated, especially when followed by positive comments from a certain Richard Strauss. Continued interference from a succession of ostrich-like Anglican bigwigs prevented _TDoG_ from gaining a proper foothold in the UK while Elgar lived, but when such reservations concerning the nature of its content eventually receded it deservedly came to be acknowledged as Elgar's finest large-scale choral work.

The other two works here (along with the earlier _Imperial March_, composed for Queen Victoria's Diamond Jubilee celebrations in 1897) were pivotal in making Elgar a figure of national prominence after two decades of largely provincial spadework. EE had at last arrived, and such was the level of success he went on to enjoy from 1901-1910 the epoch named after King Edward VII could almost have been named after him instead.

_Variations on an Original Theme_ [_Enigma_] for orchestra op.36 (1899):










_The Dream of Gerontius_ - poem in two parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.38 [Text: Cardinal John Henry Newman] (1899-1900):










_Cockaigne_ [_In London Town_]- concert overture for orchestra op.40 (1900-01):


----------



## ribonucleic

Sousa - Semper Fidelis (New York Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein)









You can tell Lenny and the boys are having a rip-roaring time with this material. Infectiously stirring.


----------



## Knorf

*Magnus Lindberg*: _Kraft_
Toimii Ensemble, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen










And next, something completely different.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Suite from _The Nutcracker_, Op. 71a
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

I know it's weird to have _Nutcracker_ coupled with _Le Sacre du Printemps_, but these are superb performances.

Even weirder: only 21 years separate those two ballets...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4
*

The sound on this is kind of thin, and the performance is idiosyncratic.


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: _Messiah_
Christine Schäfer, Anna Larsson, Michael Schade, Gerald Finley
Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Flamme

with Andrew McGregor

9.30
Building a Library on Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony with Edward Seckerson.

Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 7 in C major was at first dedicated to Lenin. But eventually the composer dedicated it to the besieged city of Leningrad, where it was first played in 1942, during the siege by German and Finnish forces. It soon became popular in both the Soviet Union and the West as a symbol of resistance to fascism and totalitarianism. The work is still regarded as an important musical testament to the 27 million Soviet people who lost their lives in World War II.

10.40
Anna Picard talk to Andrew about recent recordings of vocal music she has been listening to, including music by Berlioz, Canteloube and Britten.

11.25
Record of the Week: Andrew recommends an outstanding new release.








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012gdt


----------



## jim prideaux

Returning again this evening to the Boulez DG Mahler cycle with the 6th.

So impressive!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1
*


----------



## Knorf

It's really gratifying to see Boulez's Mahler getting it's due. I thought very highly of this work from the Sixth Symphony (the first DG releae) onward, having already been a fan of the LSO _Das klagende Lied_ from the 1970s. I knew the naysayers were missing something very important.

Some commentators and Mahlerians got it right away, how impressive and emotionally rich Boulez's Mahler was. His take was certainly distinctive, especially in presaging major changes yet to come in the 20th c., and no less compelling for that. Boulez saw that it was no longer necessary to exaggerate Mahler's connections to the past, usually by pushing nostalgia for all its worth, but rather also to champion the modern turn-of-the-century composer who so excited the likes of Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern, and of course Boulez himself!

And Mahler's music benefited from the textural/structural clarity and rhythmic incisiveness Boulez always brought to his work, accomplished without eschewing pretty traditional expressivity.

For me, even though not many of those recordings are necessarily my favorites individually, Boulez's Mahler is indispensible.


----------



## Bkeske

The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad : Taneyev - Quartet for Two Violins, Viola and Cello. Мелодия 1980, U.S.S.R. release


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London : Vaughan Williams - String Quartet No 1 In G Minor & String Quartet No 2 In A Minor. His Masters Voice 1973.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar DMM 1984 Belgium


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Monteux conducts Debussy - Images For Orchestra & Le Martyre De Saint Sébastien - Symphonic Fragments From The Music To Gabriele D´Annunzio´s Mystery Play. The London Symphony Orchestra. Philips 1963, Italian release


----------



## starthrower

Just opened this one for the first listen.


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 1 Hearing the Silence - Sketches for a Portrait by Paul Smaczny (67 mins)

Bonus: Gustav Mahler: Adagio for Symphony No. 10 (Claudio Abbado ∙ Berliner Philharmoniker)


----------



## Rogerx

The 12 Seasons

12 Seasons

David Aaron Carpenter (viola & direction)

Salomé Chamber Orchestra

Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Shor: Four Seasons of Manhattan
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Bkeske

OK, jumping on the Mahler train, that seems to be going on the past few days….

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Mahler - Sinfonie Nr. 9 D-Dur. Berlin Philharmonic. His Masters Voice/EMI reissue 1 1/2 LP gatefold, probably early to mid 70's, originally 1964. German release.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two Third Suites!

*Tchaikovsky
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in G, Op. 55
New Philharmonia
Dorati*










*Enescu
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, Op. 27 "Villageoise"
BBC Philharmonic
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## Rogerx

Atterberg: Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 6/ Atterberg: Symphony No. 8, Op. 48

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> It's really gratifying to see Boulez's Mahler getting it's due. I thought very highly of this work from the Sixth Symphony (the first DG releae) onward, having already been a fan of the LSO _Das klagende Lied_ from the 1970s. I knew the naysayers were missing something very important.
> 
> Some commentators and Mahlerians got it right away, how impressive and emotionally rich Boulez's Mahler was. His take was certainly distinctive, especially in presaging major changes yet to come in the 20th c., and no less compelling for that. Boulez saw that it was no longer necessary to exaggerate Mahler's connections to the past, usually by pushing nostalgia for all its worth, but rather also to champion the modern turn-of-the-century composer who so excited the likes of Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern, and of course Boulez himself!
> 
> And Mahler's music benefited from the textural/structural clarity and rhythmic incisiveness Boulez always brought to his work, accomplished without eschewing pretty traditional expressivity.
> 
> For me, even though not many of those recordings are necessarily my favorites individually, Boulez's Mahler is indispensible.


You remind me I need to rip Boulez's _Das klagende Lied_ to my computer. And, yes, Boulez's Mahler is first-rate! Well said, Knorf.


----------



## bharbeke

Sibelius Symphony No. 1 from Frankfurt Radio Symphony:






This is the first performance I have heard of the piece that has really impressed me.


----------



## Rogerx

Sérgio Assad, Leo Brouwer & Roberto Sierra: Latin Guitar Sonatas

Xianji Liu (guitar)

Assad, S: Guitar Sonata

Brouwer, L: Guitar Sonata No. 3 "El Decamerón Negro"

Sierra, R: Guitar Sonata


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Enescu
Piano Sonata, Op. 24/1
Luiza Borac*


----------



## Rogerx

Neukomm: Requiem à la mémoire de Louis XVI

Choeur de Chambre de Namur, Jean-Claude Malgoire


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar - Raphaëlle - David - Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)


----------



## Musicaterina

Angelo Ragazzi (1680-1750): Concerto à 4 con Ripieni

played by l SoIisti Partenopei


----------



## Chilham

Finishing up my missed listening from last week.










Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

Kent Nagano, Warsaw Boys Choir, Kraków Philharmonic Chorus, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Krzysztof Kusiel-Moroz, Teresa Majka-Pacanek










Pårt: Spiegel im Spiegel

Vladimir Spivakov, Sergej Bezrodny

Pårt" Fratres

Simon Halsey, Daniel Hope, Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin










Gubaidulina: Offertorium

Charles Dutoit, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Gidon Kremer










Takemitsu: November Steps

Seiji Ozawa, Nobuko Imai, Roger Woodward, Saito Kinen Orchestra










Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden

Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Davies: 8 Songs for a Mad King

Sir Peter Maxwell Davies, Fires of London, Julius Eastman


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 'Sun' Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6 (Vol. 2)

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Facebook reminded me that I had this stuck on my brain a year ago, but didn't know which song it was until I got some help when I wrote "da da dada da dada da, da da dada da dada da"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Messiaen composed his Quartet for himself and three fellow inmates of the Görlitz prison camp in 1940. It had its premiere in prison in 1941 and Messiaen later recalled that "Never have I been heard with as much attention and understanding."

This performance, led by Daniel Barenboim on the piano, was recorded in the presence of the composer, and presumably had is imprimatur. However, though both Barenboin and the clarinettist Claude Desurmont give excellent accounts of their music, the violon and cello as recorded can be a bit astringent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part five for late morning and most of the afternoon.

_Il barbiere di Siviglia_ - opera buffa in two acts after the comedy _Le Barbier de Séville_ by Pierre Beaumarchais [Libretto: Cesare Sterbini] (1816):










_Cavalleria rusticana_ - opera in one act after the short story by Giovanni Verga [Libretto: Giovanni Targioni-Tozzetti and Guido Menasci] (1890):










_Il tabarro_ [_The Cloak_] - opera in one act after the play _La houppelande_ by Didier Gold [Libretto: Guiseppe Adami] (1916):


----------



## SanAntone

*Alphons Diepenbrock*: _Hymnen an Die Nacht_ (1899)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Nikolay Myaskovsky , 10th Symphony, Slovak Philharmonic, Michael Halász


----------



## Rogerx

W. F. E Bach - Cantatas & Sinfonias

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max

Bach, W F E: Columbus
Bach, W F E: Sinfonia in C
Bach, W F E: Sinfonia in G
Bach, W F E: Vater unser
Bach, W F E: Westphalens Freude


----------



## SanAntone

*Alphons Diepenbrock*: _Die Nacht_
Linda Finnie, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Hans Vonk


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Sult" by Maja S. K. Ratkje. Ballet music based on "Hunger" by Hamsun. Performed by the composer on pump organ (+ this and that)
...THIS IS MY FAVORITE MUSIC TODAY!!!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Nikolay Myaskovsky , 17th Symphony , Russian federation Symphony Orchestra, Evgeny Svetlanov


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage* - _Sonatas and Interludes _(Jesse Myers, prepared piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

A Carnegie Hall Christmas

Battle, Kathleen
Gordon, Wycliffe
Marsalis, Wynton
Orchestra Of St. Luke's
Riley, Herlin
Stade, Frederica von
Veal, Reginald

trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
Bernard, F: Winter Wonderland
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Humperdinck: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn' (Hänsel und Gretel)
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Reger: Mariä Wiegenlied, Op. 76 No. 52
Rodgers, R: My Favorite Things (from The Sound of Music)
Yon: Gesu bambino


----------



## Chilham

And back to scheduled listening.










Dowland: Lachrimae

Phantasm, Elizabeth Kenny










Brahms: Clarinet Trio

Roland Pöntinen, Torleif Thedeen, Martin Fröst










Weber: Clarinet Quintet

Martin Fröst, Jean Jacques Kantorow, Tapiola Sinfonietta










Balakirev: Islamey

Valery Gergiev, Mariinsky Orchestra

And the SQotW










Schumann: String Quartet 41/3

Takács Quartet


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Sinfonietta La Jolla, H. 328
Josef Hála, Petr Jiríkovský (piano)
Prague Chamber Orchestra
Ondrej Kuka*


----------



## Art Rock

William Schuman - Violin concerto, New England Triptych
Ives/Schuman - Variations on America

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Serebrier, Quint, Naxos

About a year ago or so I bought the Schuman symphonies set on Naxos (I only knew him from the 3d symphony, coupled with Harris 3 on a DG CD), and from the CD I'm playing now) and was pleasantly surprised by the consistent quality of these works. Today I revisit his violin concerto (and other works). This is a powerful work, thorny at places, which must be among the best in its kind by US composers.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Joseph Haydn* - Symphony no.48 'Maria Theresia"
Orchestra Of The Age of Enlightenment, Frans Brüggen. Decca


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

CD 9
PAUL HINDEMITH (1895-1963)
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

ARNOLD SCHOENBERG (1874-1951)
Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Symphony of Psalms
English Bach Festival Choir, London Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*

From this superb set -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works. A rather short part five before going out for a tincture or two.

_Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ in D for orchestra op.39 no.1 (1901):










Incidental music and funeral march for orchestra from the play _Grania and Diarmid_ by George Moore and W.B. Yeats op.42 (1901):










_Concert Allegro_ for piano op. 46 (1901):










_Dream Children_ - two pieces for orchestra op.43 (1902):










_Coronation Ode_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.44 [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] (1901-02):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian




----------



## cougarjuno

Luminous chamber works by Reger


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68_
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting​


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no.1 in D major *









*Mariss Jansons
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra *

moving on to something different

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3
String Quartet in D minor, op.76 no.2
String Quartet in G major, op.77 no.1









Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique*
Thomas Beecham, National Radio Orchestra of France

Belatedly celebrating the birthday of the great Hector. This completes one of my 2021 listening endeavors-to spend time with all of Berlioz's major works. I have concluded that although he is not among my favorite composers, at its best his music is irresistibly vital and dramatic, brimming with zest for life. Beecham and his players sell this crazy work like no one else I know: the humorous inflections, relaxed phrasing, expert elucidating of planes of sound, improvisatory approach, virtuosity, and scrupulous attention to detail make this recording essential. And oh, those nasally French woodwinds!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162035


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

2010


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haziz




----------



## KevinJS

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 162035
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> 
> The Nutcracker
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Sir Simon Rattle
> 
> 2010


Just FYI, the choir on this recording is Libera, formerly known as Angel Voices or the St Philips Boys Choir. They have also appeared on "The Big Picture" by Elton John.


----------



## KevinJS

High Mass at the Viennese Court


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## Merl

I better start as I mean to go on. Some from the cd racks.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Anna Moffo sings operetta


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 5
Leonore Overture No. 3_
The Chicago Symphony
Sir Georg Solti conducting​


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KevinJS

Just finished adding this one to Discogs. I was surprised to note that it wasn't already there or, if it was, I couldn't find it. Anyway, playing it now:


----------



## RockyIII




----------



## Biwa

Domenico Scarlatti:

Sonatas

Vincent Boucher 
Organ Tres-Saint-Redempteur Montreal


----------



## Joe B

Roger Norrington leading the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 3":


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven Symphony No. 5 
L'Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris/Carl Schuricht


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov: The Magics Of Music

plus The Castelfranco Veneto Recital

Daniil Trifonov (piano)



> The films offer an intimate view of the artist and his hardly-believable gifts which are currently astonishing the world. Daniil Trifonov started to play the piano at the age of five, not because he wanted to play the piano but because he wanted to compose.
> 
> That was unusual enough but it was only the beginning of a musical quest which led to his winning both the Tchaikovsky and Rubinstein competitions at the age of 20 - an astonishing feat.
> 
> In these two films Trifonov talks revealingly about his musical concerns but his modesty prevents him from saying anything at all about his extraordinary technique, "I am just playing the piano" he says. "There are people doing even more crazy things".
> 
> The films contain a number of performances shot live on stage with cameras unusually close to the artist which adds considerably to the power of the images. They also present him in conversations which demonstrate his earnestness, his exceptional modesty and his gloriously high intelligence.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn

Quatuor Ebène

Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E flat major
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Another really good Seventh here! I will certainly be returning to this one.

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 7

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## KevinJS

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 162055
> 
> 
> Another really good Seventh here! I will certainly be returning to this one.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> Symphony No. 7
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado


That one just turned up, chez moi. My first 7th. First play was favourable, but I want to get in front of my speakers to hear it properly.


----------



## KevinJS

Carl Orff - Carmina Burana

André Previn - Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Sinfonia India(Second Symphony)
-Fifth Symphony
-Sixth Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #8

Solti - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Chopin Nocturnes that are not so ... ahem ... boring...









Thierry De Brunhoff ‎- Récital Chopin (1961, mono)


----------



## Rogerx

Méhul: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Méhul: Symphony No. 2 in D major

Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra, Jorge Rotter


----------



## Rogerx

Schnitzer: Mass in C

Howard Armann (bass), Georg Hortnagel (violin), Konstantin Knisz (soprano), Stefan Rampf (boy alto), Ulrike Schafer (cello), Heinrich Weber (tenor)

Tolz Boys Choir, Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden


----------



## KevinJS

Rogerx said:


> Schnitzer: Mass in C
> 
> Howard Armann (bass), Georg Hortnagel (violin), Konstantin Knisz (soprano), Stefan Rampf (boy alto), Ulrike Schafer (cello), Heinrich Weber (tenor)
> 
> Tolz Boys Choir, Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden


That's slightly freaky. I just added this one to my shopping list (for 2.40 Euros), then saw your post.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 & Alto Rhapsody

Jessye Norman (contralto), Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Art Rock

Scriabin - Piano sonatas (Berman, Chandos, double CD)

Having finished playing and cataloging my Schreker, Schulhoff and Schuman CD's this weekend, time to add a new composer to the mix (plenty of Schubert and Schumanns still lined up).


----------



## Biwa

Anonymous: Lamento di Tristano
Schmelzer: Lamento sopra la morte Ferdinandi III, Sonata lamentevole
de Vaqueiras: PlanH - Improvisation
Biber: Balletti Lamentabili à 4
Purcell: Dido's Lament
Schop: Lachrimae Pavaen
Perti: Fugue for Two Voices
Locatelli: Sinfonia funebre
Pachelbel: Alle Menschen müssen sterben

Klingzeug Barockensemble


----------



## Rogerx

CD 20/21

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

Lisa della Casa (Fiordiligi), Christa Ludwig (Dorabella), Emmy Loose (Despina), Anton Dermota (Ferrando), Erich Kunz (Guglielmo), Paul Schöffler (Alfonso)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Böhm


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_
Yvonne Loriod - piano, Jeanne Loriod - ondes martenot
Maîtrise et Orchestre de Chambre de la R.T.F. - Marcel Couraud

_Les offrandes oubliées
Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_
Orchestre Philharmonique de l'O.R.T.F - Marius Constant

The ondes is a bit too reticently recorded for my taste in this performance. I much prefer the Supraphon Kulinksy recording I was listening to yesterday.

Lovely performances of the two orchestral works.


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Schwanengesang 8-13

Christoph Prégardien, Andreas Staier










Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Vladimir Jurowski, Adriana Kućerová, Christianne Stotijn, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir










Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Simon Halsey










Reich: Music for 18 Musicians, Different Trains, Come Out

Steve Reich


----------



## Marinera

Marin Marais - Troisième livre de pièces de viole, disk 4.

Francois Joubert-Caillet (viola da gamba), L'Acheron


----------



## haziz




----------



## Tsaraslondon

A nice programme of Russian cello works.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

La Vierge Et L'Enfant 
Les Bergers 
Desseins Eternels 
Le Verbe 
Les Enfants De Dieu 
Les Anges 
Jesus Accepte La Soufrance 
Les Mages 
Dieu Parmi Nous 
Le Banquet Celeste (1928) 
Apparition De L'Eglise Eternelle (1932)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part six for either side of lunch.

_Suor Angelica_ - opera in one act [Libretto: Giovacchino Forzano] (1917):










_Don Carlo_ - opera in five acts after the play by Friedrich Schiller [Libretto: Joseph Méry and Camille du Locle (translated into Italian by Achille de Lauzières - later rev. by Angelo Zanardini)] (1866-67 - rev. 1872, 1882-83 and 1886):


----------



## Rogerx

Il Giardino Armonico

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

CD 5: Vivaldi Double & Triple Concertos


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Reger: Piano Concerto, 6 Intermezzi

Joseph Moog (piano), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrubrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
> 
> Vladimir Jurowski, Adriana Kućerová, Christianne Stotijn, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir...


Okay. Now I get it.

Outstanding.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162064


Traditional Christmas Carols

The Sixteen
Harry Christophers

1991 and 2010, compilation 2015


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35/Strauss : Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin

Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Pièce D'Orgue BWV 572 
Pastorella BWV 590 
Prelude and Fugue In E Minor BWV 548 
Herzlich Tut Mich Verlangen BWV 727 
Nun Freut Euch, Lieben Christen Gmein BWV 734 
Wer Nur Den Lieben Gott Lässt Walten 
Passacaglia In C Minor BWV 582


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Pétrouchka (1947 version)
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










This may be my favorite performance _Pétrouchka_ I've heard. There's an immediacy in Bernstein's conducting that suits the music. Of course, there are many great performances of this ballet out there.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_"Emperor" Concerto_

Rudolf Serkin, piano
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting​


----------



## Vasks

_It took two days to hear all of this 3 hour work _


----------



## Rogerx

American Contemporaries

Emerson String Quartet

Harbison: String Quartet No. 2 (1987)
Schuller, Gunther: String Quartet No. 3 (1986)
Wernick: String Quartet No. 4 (1990)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

Sinopoli - Lou Salome suites 1 and 2
Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart, Sinopoli, Popp, Carreras, DG

Hopping a bit further in the alphabet for a change. I bought this CD on a whim at a sale about 30 years ago IIRC. Have hardly played it because I did not like the music. Now, with much more experience in a wide range of styles and periods, I actually quite enjoy it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


>


Not my favorite Sibelius Karajan, but pretty good nevertheless. I prefer his DG recordings by a country mile.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Concerto No. 4_
Van Cliburn, piano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner conducting​


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Tharaud*


----------



## Tempesta

Manxfeeder said:


> With that box set, you're going to have a good week. :tiphat:


It blew me away!


----------



## Tempesta

András Virágh's Complete Liszt Organ Works


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Ich bin vergnugt mit meinem Glucke BWV 84 
Non sa che sia dolore BWV 209-Italian Cantata 
Weichet nur, betrubte Schatten BWV 202-Wedding Cantata


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Cantata academica, Op. 62
Jennifere Vyvyan, Helen Watts, Peter Pears, Owen Brannigan
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
George Malcolm*


----------



## Malx

A symphonic afternoon.

*Nielsen, Symphonies No 4 & 5 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Sibelius, Symphonies 6 & 7 + Tapiola (disc 4) - CBSO, Sakari Oramo.*

The LSO disc is a new arrival chez moi - the fifth symphony in particular is an excellent performance.
The Oramo CBSO box is held in high regard in this house - disc four being a stormer in my opinion.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn*: Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81; String Quartet in E-flat major, unnumbered and without opus number
Gewandhaus-Quartett

Op. 81 is brand new to me, as is the very early quartet in E-flat*. Op. 81 is wonderful! (I mean, obviously it would be...) And the early quartet is better than many quartets by mature composers. Again, no surprise there when it comes to Felix Mendelssohn.

Anyway, now that I've listened to this new-to-me set, I may say that I can wholeheartedly recommend it, no reservations! The Gewandhaus-Quartett is fantastic, with top shelf playing and wholly idiomatic interpretations of this repertoire, nicely recorded.

*It's interesting to me that Mendelssohn chose E-flat major so much for his quartets: Op. 12, Op. 44 No. 3, the early unnumbered quartet, and the fugue from Op. 81...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.1* in G Minor op.13 "Winter Dreams"
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Michael Tilson Thomas_


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 95 'Serioso' - Artemis Quartet.*

Four discs in and this complete traversal of the quartets is in danger of becoming one of my favs - the combination of fine playing and great sound is winning me over.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #1 incl. Blumine (2nd movement)


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Eroica Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bernstein* 
_Symphonic Dances from West Side Story_
*Russo*
_Three Pieces for Blues Band and Orchestra_
Siegel-Schwall Band (Screaming rock and blues section)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa conducting​


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #4 - Bernstein/Concertgebouw


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part six for the rest of today.

_The Apostles_ was the first of a planned trilogy of oratorios based on episodes from the _New Testament_. The second instalment, _The Kingdom_, followed relatively quickly as the writing of both works pretty much overlapped.

To be honest I've never taken to either _The Apostles_ or its companion all that well. Both were successful in their day (Elgar was box office gold by then and Great Britain had long been in love with large-scale sacred choral works) but despite some beautiful passages both strike me as being too stolid and a little overlong - when listening to them neither seem to really 'flow', nor do I get any actual sense of immersion like I do with _The Dream of Gerontius_ or parts of _Caractacus_. Maybe deep down Elgar had reservations of his own - he planned to make a trilogy out of them by writing a final work called _The Last Judgment_ but eventually abandoned the idea.

_Two Part-Songs_ for female choir, two violins and piano op.26, arr. for female choir and orchestra [Texts: Caroline Alice Elgar] (orig. 1894 - arr. 1903):










_The Apostles_ - oratorio in a prelude and two parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, three basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.49 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1902-03):










_In the South_ [_Alassio_] - concert overture for orchestra op.50 (1903-04):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 7 - Claudio Abbado/Chicago

I'm sure this needs more than laptop speakers, but here goes, anyway.


----------



## Knorf

KevinJS said:


> Mahler 7 - Claudio Abbado/Chicago
> 
> I'm sure this needs more than laptop speakers, but here goes, anyway.


Ideally, yes. Yes it does. Consider investing in some quality headphones, which are unobtainable without breaking the bank, even including a separate DAC.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
The Amazing Flight, H. 159
Czech Philharmonic
Hogwood*


----------



## 13hm13

Nocturne 20 ... on ... 
Chopin - Vladimir Ashkenazy - The Piano Works (13- CD set, Recorded in London, 1974-1984 at the following locations: All Saints' Church, Petersham; Kingsway Hall; London Opera Centre; Rosslyn Hill Unitarian Chapel; St. John's, Smith Square; St. George the Martyr; St Barnabus' Church)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2* "Little Russian"
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_

Another magnificent symphony by the greatest symphonist of all time .... (OK, so he shares the crown with Beethoven)! Excellent playing by the LSO with Markevitch. For about ten years this symphony cycle was my only complete Tchaikovsky symphony cycle. It is good to revisit an old friend. This symhony cycle is one of the best complete cycles, although I may prefer other performances in individual symphonies. I also like Abbado's old recording with the Philharmonia, and Jurowski's more recent effort with the LPO in this symphony amongst many others.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sibelius* - Symphony #2
Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan (originally EMI, Praga Digitals remaster)

Recorded in London's famed Kingsway Hall 28-29 March 1960

This is an electric, on the edge of your seat performance!

Far superior to K's 1980 EMI recording.

I bought this Praga Digitals remaster over 2 years ago when it was first released and I am very pleased with it. The sound quality is much improved over the original EMI.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sibelius* - Symphony #2
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan (originally EMI, Praga Digitals remaster)
> 
> Recorded in London's famed Kingsway Hall 28-29 March 1960
> 
> This is an electric, on the edge of your seat performance!
> 
> Far superior to K's 1980 EMI recording.
> 
> I bought this Praga Digitals remaster over 2 years ago when it was first released and I am very pleased with it. The sound quality is much improved over the original EMI.


I think this is the same recording I played this morning (with the original cover). It is an excellent performance. I do think that Karajan was an excellent conductor of Sibelius' music.


----------



## adriesba

Wonderful recording!


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I think this is the same recording I played this morning (with the original cover). It is an excellent performance. I do think that Karajan was an excellent conductor of Sibelius' music.


Yes, it's the same. I have that recording too (Hi-Res download), along with about three other incarnations!


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karajan_


----------



## adriesba

_The Rite of Spring

_Must say that I find this performance of _Le Sacre_ to be much better than the _Petrushka_ that comes with it. The performance seems overall clean while still being energetic and dramatic. The percussion is also very clear with a very prominent bass drum which I appreciate.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_

A great recording of a superb symphony by Tchaikovsky. Overall this symphony cycle by the London Philharmonic Orchestra and Vladimir Jurowski is excellent performance wise, and the recorded sound is exemplary.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two exquisite Hungarian orchestral songs:

*Kodály
Kádár Kata (Mother, listen)
Márta Szirmay, mezzo-soprano
Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Gyorgy Lehel*










*Bartók
5 Magyar nepdalok (5 Hungarian Folksongs), BB 108
Julia Hamari, mezzo-soprano
Hungarian State Orchestra
Andras Korodi*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










This performance from Japan in 1979 and his later remake of the _Leningrad_ with the CSO are his two best Shostakovich recordings, IMHO. Stunning playing from start to finish!


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> This performance from Japan in 1979 and his later remake of the _Leningrad_ with the CSO are his two best Shostakovich recordings, IMHO. Stunning playing from start to finish!


I definitely disagree. I find the earlier NYPO Fifth to be clearly superior (although both are highly wayward from Shostakovich's clearly stated intentions in the score), and I find the CSO Seventh to be hugely overrated. However, the overrated Seventh is coupled with one of the best Firsts of all time! It's a pity so few seem to notice, as if they forgot it's there. Also the NYPO Ninth is really good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I definitely disagree. I find the earlier NYPO Fifth to be clearly superior (although both are highly wayward from Shostakovich's clearly stated intentions in the score), and I find the CSO Seventh to be hugely overrated. However, the overrated Seventh is coupled with one of the best Firsts of all time! It's a pity so few seem to notice, as if they forgot it's there. Also the NYPO Ninth is really good.


We're of two different minds here I'm afraid. This is the first performance of the 5th that made get the music and the 7th with the CSO, while not my favorite performance of the work (that honor would go to Svetlanov), I still find it rewarding and an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
String Quartet in G minor
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D major "Posthorn" K 320*
Serenade in D major "Serenata notturna" K 239**

*Franz Schubert*

Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern D 797
(excerpts)

Overture "Die Zauberharfe" D 644
No. 2 Ballet
No. 9 Ballet

James Galway, flute*
Lothar Koch, oboe*
Horst Eichler, post horn*

Leon Spierer, Emil Maas, violins**
Heinz Kirchner, viola**
Rainer Zepperitz, double bass**

Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> ...the 7th with the CSO...I still find it rewarding and an enjoyable listen.


Well I don't disagree with that! It is.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Creation

Lucia Popp, Francisco Araiza, Samuel Ramey, Olaf Bär & Iris Vermillion

Wiener Philharmoniker & Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Concertos and Symphony

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Camerata Rousseau, Giovanni de Angeli (oboe)

Leonardo Muzii

Kozeluch: Concerto for Bassoon in B flat major
Koželuh, J A: Bassoon Concerto in C Major
Koželuh, J A: Concerto For Oboe And Orchestra In F Major
Koželuh, J A: Symphony in G minor, Op. 22, No. 3


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## 13hm13

Sym. 2 on:








Henri Dutilleux, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier - Symphony No. 1 / Symphony No. 2 'Le Double'
Chandos - CHAN 9194


----------



## Rogerx

*Joseph Jongen -14 December 1873*



Joseph Jongen: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Henri Demarquette (cello)

Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, Christian Arming

Jongen: Cello Concerto Op. 18
Jongen: Poeme No. 1, Op. 16 for cello & orchestra
Jongen: Poeme No. 2, Op. 46 for cello & orchestra


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Alessandra Marc, soprano
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli*










Decadence at its finest!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed:

*Berg
Der Wein
Alessandra Marc, soprano
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sinopoli*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Chamber Symphonies

arranged by Rudolf Barshai

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony in F major, Op. 73a
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 8


----------



## Rogerx

Leo Brouwer: Music for Bandurria & Guitar

Pedro Chamorro (bandurria), Pedro Mateo González (guitar)

Bandurria Sonata
Micro Piezas
Musica Incidental Campesina
Sonata del Caminante
Variaciones sobre un tema de Victor Jara


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Aida

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Plácido Domingo (Radamès), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Luigi Roni (The King of Egypt), Nicola Marinucci (Messenger) & Esther Casas (Priestess)

Royal Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, String Quartet Op 41/3 - Quatuor Modigliani.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My disc has the same cover - but in English, and is titled simply Brasil - Ernesto Nazareth and Darius Milhaud.

What we have are a group of _Tangos_ by the Brazilian composer, Ernesto Nazareth, who is rather like a Brazilian Scott Joplin. The music is charming and uncomplicated, but pianistically very effective.
The Milhaud _Saudades do Brasil_ are a little different with their use of quite sophisticated bitonality which gives them a more melancholy _tinta_.

Excellent performances by the Brazilian pianist Marcelo Bratke


----------



## Rogerx

Karajan conducts Strauss

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_

This recording is what I hold as a standard for performance of the late Tchaikovsky symphonies. Driven, intense and inspired. Very well recorded considering it's vintage (1960).


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_London Symphony Orchestra - Markevitch_

An old friend, but listening to it immediately after Mravinsky's driven performance, the slightly more leisurely pace seems to pale a bit, at least in the introduction. Since this was my only Tchaikovsky complete symphony cycle for about a decade 30 years ago, I have probably listened to this recording by the LSO and Markevitch more than any other recording of this great symphony. Listening again to this old friend.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The piano pieces here mostly have a rather haunting, melancholy quality, but not exclusively so and this disc turns out to be something of a winner.

Absolutely lovely, sensitive performances by pianist Gustavo Romero.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonie 40

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Rogerx

Edouard Lalo - Albert Roussel

Orchestre de Douai - Région Hauts-de-France

Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Roussel: Concert pour petit orchestre, Op. 34
Roussel: Piano Concerto in G Major, Op. 36


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphonies 17-20

CD 5

A Mozart that immediately appeals to me and one of the most successful in my opinion. I think Tate and his orchestra are great in their clear approach, nothing is exaggerated, not Tate, but Mozart is central here.


----------



## Chilham

CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in A Minor

Trevor Pinnock, Emmanuel Pahud, Kammerakadamie Potsdam










Schubert: Symphony No. 6 "Little"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest










Respighi: Pini di Roma

John Wilson, Sinfonia of London










Adams: Harmonielehre, The Chairman Dances (Foxtrot for Orchestra)

Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra










Adams: Shaker Loops, Short Ride in a Fast Machine

Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Listened to Nos. 12 and 14, now starting No. 15, then No. 16, and finally No. 13 with the Grosse Fugue followed by the "new" finale


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1977-07-20
Recording Venue: 24-25 & 20 July 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## eljr

Handel: Messiah

Erin Wall (soprano), Elizabeth DeShong (mezzo-soprano), Andrew Staples (tenor), John Relyea (bass-baritone)

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis

Release Date: 28th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: CHSA5176
Label: Chandos
Length: 1 hour 54 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2017
Choral & Song Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016
Nominee - Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Choral Performance


----------



## Rogerx

French duets

Steven Osborne (piano), Paul Lewis (piano)

Presto Recording of the Week
5th March 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
April 2021
Recording of the Month
Shortlisted - Piano
Gramophone Awards
2021
Shortlisted - Piano
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2021


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, String Quartets Op 41/1 & 3 - Gabrieli Quartet.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Ekho poeta (The Poet's Echo) Op. 76
Galina Vishnevskaya (soprano), Mstislav Rostropovich (piano)*










A haunting song cycle that has become one of my favorite Britten works.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Philharmonia Orchestra - Muti_

It is interesting that, other than the Leningrad Philharmonic, all of the other orchestras I am playing are English orchestras. Who knew that English orchestras could sound so "Russian"? Or do they?


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mozart* 40
Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer EMI/Warner Classics

Recorded 8th & 29th March 1962, Kingsway Hall London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance Engineer: Douglas Larter

This Mozart Box set arrived in the post yesterday afternoon. I've listened to the whole thing all the way through and all I'll say is I'm one of those people for whom Klemperer can do no wrong!

A bit different from my usual Mozart symphony goto (Charles MacKerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra) but wonderful all the same!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part seven for either side of the grocery run.

_Introduction and Allegro_ for string orchestra op.47 (1905):










_The Kingdom_ - oratorio in a prelude and five parts for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.51 [Text: Edward Elgar, after _New Testament_ sources] (1901-06):










_The Wand of Youth: Suites 1 & 2_ for orchestra op.1a/b (orig. 1867-71 - arr. 1907):


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Mozart* 40
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer EMI/Warner Classics
> 
> Recorded 8th & 29th March 1962, Kingsway Hall London
> Producer: Walter Legge
> Balance Engineer: Douglas Larter
> 
> This Mozart Box set arrived in the post yesterday afternoon. I've listened to the whole thing all the way through and all I'll say is I'm one of those people for whom Klemperer can do no wrong!
> 
> A bit different from my usual Mozart symphony goto (Charles MacKerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra) but wonderful all the same!


 Klemperer is a great Mozartian !


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Married Beau" (Thomas/Chandos)
Anon. - Mr. Shore's Tunes [for trumpeter John Shore] )Steele-Perkins/EMI)
Byrd - Ave verum corpus (Baker/Hyperion)
Jenkins - Suite #3 for 2 Violins, 2 Viols & Continuo (Hantai /Naive)
Pepusch - Violin Concerto in A minor (Rawson/Ramee)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Échec au Roi (Check to the King), jazz-ballet, H. 186
Prague SO
Bělohlávek*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Kurt Sanderling_

Yes it is Kurt Sanderling who is conducting this 1956 recording of Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony, even though in Deutsche Grammophon's latest repackaging of these recordings only Mravinsky gets credit on the cover! Wouldn't you expect Mravinsky to be the conductor on all tracks of a box labelled as _"Mravinsky Conducts Tchaikovsky"_?! At least on the old packaging of these same recordings they both get credit.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet No. 2

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Vespro della Beata Vergini (1610)


----------



## eljr

Ralph Vaughan Williams: An Oxford Christmas

Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital, Joshua Ryan & William Vann

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: ALBCD050
Label: Albion Records
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Sonatas KV 576-570-331 & 457

The sonatas on Deutsche Grammophon CD 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> This Mozart Box set arrived in the post yesterday afternoon. I've listened to the whole thing all the way through and all I'll say is I'm one of those people for whom Klemperer can do no wrong!


I'm turning into a fan of those black boxes, though I don't have the Mozart box. Nevertheless, you've spurred me to get out the Klemperer Mozart set that I do have.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm turning into a fan of those black boxes, though I don't have the Mozart box.


Me too - I bought 4/5 this year. Great music-making, excellent value!

Of course, I have much of it in other iterations, but that's not the point!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5*
_Leningrad Philharmonic - Mravinsky_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Aus Italien, Op. 16
Cleveland Orchestra
Ashkenazy*










I had forgot just what a great piece this is --- Ashkenazy's performance is excellent.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012gjk
Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Shostakovich's epic Symphony No 7 in C major, 'Leningrad'.


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to the 5-CD set Bach and Beyond by Jennifer Koh. Her talent with the violin is evident, and I highly recommend her performance on Violin Sonata No. 1 BWV 1001. Partitas 1 and 3 were also well worth hearing. The "beyond" material did not work as well for me, and I stopped listening to that after the second disc.


----------



## Flamme

Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012gm2


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HerbertNorman

Alexander Gretchaninov Symphony no. 2 , Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra Edvard Tchivzhel


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
_Building a Library_

Building a Library on *Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony* with Edward Seckerson.

Dmitri Shostakovich's *Symphony No. 7* in C major was at first dedicated to Lenin. But eventually the composer dedicated it to the besieged city of Leningrad, where it was first played in 1942, during the siege by German and Finnish forces. It soon became popular in both the Soviet Union and the West as a symbol of resistance to fascism and totalitarianism. The work is still regarded as an important musical testament to the 27 million Soviet people who lost their lives in World War II.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012gdt


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
String Quartet no.16 in E flat major, KV.428
String Quartet no17 in B flat major, KV.458*









*Schäffer Quartett

Recorded for Le Club Français du Disque
June 1956*

time for some Beethoven, but not a quartet for a change…

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Serenade, op.8

Zoltán Kodály
Duo for Violin and Cello*









*Jascha Heifetz
Gregor Piatigorsky
William Primrose *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part eight for this late afternoon and evening.

_Pleading_ - song for voice and orchestra op.48 [Text: Arthur Leslie Salmon] (1908):










_Angelus_ - part-song for mixed choir and organ op.56 [Text: attributed to Tuscan sources, but probably by Edward Elgar] (1909):










_Elegy_ for string orchestra op.58 (1909):










Violin Concerto op.61 in B-minor (1907-10):










Symphony no.1 in A-flat for orchestra op.55 (1907-08):
Symphony no.2 in E-flat for orchestra op.59 (1909-11):


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* 'Leningrad'
_Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Bernstein_

This recording ended up being the choice of BBC Radio 3's 'Building a Library' for Shostakovich's Leningrad Symphony. I don't disagree.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162089


Christmas at St George's Windsor

The Choir of St George's Chapel, Windsor Castle

2019


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's time for an Ives-a-thon:

*Symphony No. 4
Schola Cantorum of New York*
*American Symphony Orchestra
Stokowski*










This is still hands down the greatest performance of the 4th I've ever heard. Such a singular vision Stokowski brings to the work. Some textures brought out that I've never heard before as well.

*Two Contemplations: The Unanswered Question / Central Park in the Dark
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










Bernstein still knocks it out of the park for me with all of his Ives performances, but I'm rather partial to his Columbia recordings for sentimental reasons.

*String Quartet No. 2
Juilliard String Quartet*










And finally some songs with Susan Narucki/Alan Feinberg from this recording:










Ives is my favorite American composer and I place him well above all others like Copland, Barber, Carter et. al. Again, this is for sentimental reasons and not logical ones. He was one of the first composers that I ever got into and I think the first work I ever heard was _Central Park in the Dark_ and I thought at the time "WOW! I dig this...what else can I find from this composer?"


----------



## 13hm13

The Chopin Masters - Box Set 28CDs

CD 5 Daniel Barenboim
Nocturnes OPP. 9/2, 15, 27/1, 32/1, 37, 48, 55/1, 62/2 & op. post. 72/1


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition / Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Philadelphia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti


----------



## Eramire156

*The Emerson String Quartet plays 50 years of American music 1919-1969*

*Henry Cowell 
Quartet Euphometic

Arthur Shepherd 
Triptych for High Voice and String Quartet 

Roy Harris
Three Variations on a Theme (String Quartet no.2)

Gunther Schuller 
String Quartet no.2

Andrew Imbrie
String Quartet no.4*









*Emerson String Quartet 
Betsy Norden*


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> *Symphony No. 4
> Schola Cantorum of New York*
> *American Symphony Orchestra
> Stokowski*
> 
> This is still hands down the greatest performance of the 4th I've ever heard. Such a singular vision Stokowski brings to the work. Some textures brought out that I've never heard before as well.
> 
> *Two Contemplations: The Unanswered Question / Central Park in the Dark
> New York Philharmonic
> Bernstein*
> 
> Bernstein still knocks it out of the park for me with all of his Ives performances, but I'm rather partial to his Columbia recordings for sentimental reasons.
> 
> *String Quartet No. 2
> Juilliard String Quartet*
> 
> And finally some songs with Susan Narucki/Alan Feinberg from this recording:
> 
> Ives is my favorite American composer and I place him well above all others .... He was one of the first composers that I ever got into and I think the first work I ever heard was _Central Park in the Dark_ and I thought at the time "WOW! I dig this...what else can I find from this composer?"


Except for the Stokowski (only because I've never listened to it), those records are all favorites of mine. *Ives* is in many ways the quintessential American composer. He articulates in his music most of the traits we think constitute "The American Character."


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K 453

Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K 491

Andre Previn, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## 96 Keys

Some wildly virtuosic and exotic piano works. Powell's playing is stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Private Concerts At Daniel Barenboim's and At Martha Argerich's

Daniel Barenboim, Kian Soltani, Michael Barenboim

Private concerts at Daniel Barenboim's & at Martha Argerich's
With works by: Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Robert Schumann (1810-1856), Frederic Chopin (1810-1849), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
Contributors: Daniel Barenboim, Michael Barenboim, Kian Soltani, Martha Argerich, Mischa Maisky


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

CD 9
MENDELSSOHN 
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56, MWV N 18 'Scottish'
Overture: The Hebrides, Op. 26 (Fingal's Cave)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Il Giardino Armonico

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

CD 1: Italian Music of the Seventeenth Century


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more for the night:

*Prokofiev
Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Anna Reynolds, mezzo-soprano
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Previn*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1978-07-02
Recording Venue: 1 & 2 July 1978 / Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 161792
> 
> 
> Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder / Mahler: Rückert-Lieder (Live from Salzburg)
> Elina Garanca / Wiener Philharmoniker / Christian Thielemann


How is this recording, Dmitriyevich? Thielemann's repertoire is rather limited and I don't ever recall him conducting Mahler (I could be mistaken here).


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> How is this recording, Dmitriyevich? Thielemann's repertoire is rather limited and I don't ever recall him conducting Mahler (I could be mistaken here).



It is a wonderful recording, I know I am not Dmitriyevich but nevertheless , get it whilst you can .


----------



## Rogerx

Bertrand Chamayou: Schubert

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Liszt: Litanei - Andante Religioso (No. 1 from Vier Geistliche Lieder, S562, after Schubert)
Schubert: Allegretto in C minor, D915
Schubert: Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3), D946
Schubert: Kupelwieser-Walzer D I
Schubert: Ländler (12) D790
Schubert: Ländler (17), D366: No. 12


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opp.53 "Waldstein", 54 & 101; Andante favori


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 & Missa solemnis (Live)

Helen Donath (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Horst Rüdiger Laubenthal (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone)

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## Malx

Gave these works a listen for the first time in many years.

*Prokofiev, Peter and the Wolf & Symphony No 1 - Sting, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## SanAntone

*duruflé* | _notre père_ | salzburger bachchor | alois glassner


----------



## jim prideaux

Rogerx said:


> CD 9
> MENDELSSOHN
> Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56, MWV N 18 'Scottish'
> Overture: The Hebrides, Op. 26 (Fingal's Cave)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra


Maag is responsible for one of my favourite Beethoven cycles and if by any chance that is included ( with a relatively 'obscure' Italian orchestra) that box really will be a treat....I can imagine he is a conductor perfectly suited to Mendelssohn!


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> Me too - I bought 4/5 this year. Great music-making, excellent value!
> 
> Of course, I have much of it in other iterations, but that's not the point!


Where might I find the 'black boxes' mentioned.....I am interested in the Klemperer Mozart and yet when I looked online I am not able to find it.


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Serenade No.13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" (1964)
Symphony No.39 (1962)
Symphony No.41 "Jupiter"(1962)

Today I start with the still attractive "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
Klemperer gives a very empathetic performance of this serenade, one of Mozart's works that I still enjoy listening to

Both symphonies are wonders of music, especially the closing part of "Jupiter" never leaves me unmoved by its unbridled energy and driving joy with a tear.

I sometimes wonder how symphony 42 or 43 would have sounded had it not been for the fact that Mozart was taken from life far too young. In that light, his last symphonies evoke great expectations.


----------



## Rogerx

jim prideaux said:


> Maag is responsible for one of my favourite Beethoven cycles and if by any chance that is included ( with a relatively 'obscure' Italian orchestra) that box really will be a treat....I can imagine he is a conductor perfectly suited to Mendelssohn!


The only Beethoven in the box is: Beethoven - _Gott! Welch Dunkel hier!_

The symphonies are in on the Arts Label.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Sonatas & Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live in St Mark's, Venice, Gardiner's second recording of Monteverdi's _Vespers_ is sonically spectacular and thrilling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part seven for either side of lunch.

_Aida_ - opera in four acts [Libretto: Antonio Ghislanzoni] (1870-71):










_Madama Butterfly_ - opera in three acts after the novel _Madame Chrysanthème_ by Pierre Loti [Libretto: Luigi Illica and Giuseppe Giacosa] (1903-04):


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Vasks

To start off this holiday season, the Opus 90 religious oratorio of...


----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Nature: The Anthropocene

Renée Fleming (soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)

Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: En sourdine, Op. 58 No. 2 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Prison, Op. 83 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Les étoiles (No. 9 of Douze Rondels)
Liszt: S'il est un charmant gazon, S284
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Muhly: Endless Space
Puts: Evening
Shaw, C: Aurora Borealis


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Release Date: 24th Oct 2011
Catalogue No: 4783366
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez, Banse and the Cleveland Orchestra performing Mahler's 4th.

Just arrived in the post ( a relatively cheap second hand copy ) so this is my first listen as I continue to work my way through the Boulez cycle. I would never describe myself as a 'Mahlerian' or 'Mahlerite' as my knowledge of the man's music is relatively limited. However I have known and enjoyed the 4th since first encountering it approx. 35 years ago through Abbado and von Stade's DG recording. I am now half way through the first movement and as far as I am concerned I know I am listening to something special! The clarity and transparency are 'something else' while the attention to detail and 'pace' are ( to my ears ) quite remarkable. I fully understand there will be those out there who will express reservations ( and perhaps rightly point out that I have not even got to the end yet) but this really is further evidence that the Boulez cycle has a lot to offer.
I was reflecting on his recordings of the 6th and 7th. As I believe I have pointed out in previous posts I have often found both works to be almost intimidating in the their complexity and yet ( particularly with the 6th) I now find the music opening up and almost inviting my comprehension and even more importantly my enjoyment.

Nice one Pierre!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Starting off my morning with this masterpiece:

*Tippett
Concerto for Double String Orchestra
ASMF
Marriner*










I only like a handful of Tippett works: the _Piano Concerto_, _The Midsummer Marriage_, _Fantasia Concertante_, _Fantasia on a Theme of Handel_, _A Child of Our Time_ and that's pretty much it. I just can't get into his later works and I do like avant-garde music like Ligeti and Boulez, but Tippett's development as a composer never did much for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Scenes from the Kalevala

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk

Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23
Madetoja: Kullervo
Pylkkänen: Kullervo's Expedition
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162099


Yo-Yo Ma & Friends

Songs of Joy & Peace

2008


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Music Makers Baker/Boult
The Sanguine Fan London Philharmonic - Boult


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Scenes from the Kalevala
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk
> 
> Klami: Kalevala Suite, Op. 23
> Madetoja: Kullervo
> Pylkkänen: Kullervo's Expedition
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
> Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


All of Sibelius' _Lemminkäinen Suite_ isn't on that recording.


----------



## Marinera

Philip Glass - Satyagraha. Disc 1

Christopher Keene & The New York City Opera Orchestra and Chorus.


----------



## Art Rock

Schumann - The Songs of Robert Schumann vol. 5 (Maltman, Johnson, Hyperion)

This selection of songs include the complete cycle Dichterliebe, which I already had by my favourite Lieder singer Fischer-Dieskau, as well as Peter Schreier. Hard to believe (for me), but I find I prefer Christopher Maltman's version. This Schumann (re)discovery project is turning out better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Symhony-Concerto in E minor, Op. 125
Rafael Wallfisch, cello
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* in C major, Op. 60 *'Leningrad'*
_National Symphony Orchestra - Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135/ Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D887

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Neo Romanza said:


> How is this recording, Dmitriyevich? Thielemann's repertoire is rather limited and I don't ever recall him conducting Mahler (I could be mistaken here).


I'm not an expert in vocal music, but I think Garanca's performance was better than I expected. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Beethoven quartets are always a great way to start the day*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no.10 in E flat major, op.74
String Quartet no.13 in B flat major, op.130









Belcea Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

I really enjoyed the Sanguine Fan, great music. Can't think of any other composer who portrays this kind of soundworld than Elgar.

piano Concertos 2 & 3


----------



## Art Rock

Isaac Schwartz* - Yellow Stars (Russian National Philharmonic, Spivakov, Capriccio)

A concerto for orchestra in seven movements inspired by the Holocaust. Got it years ago in a thrift store, never got around to playing it. Big mistake. This is immensely sad, but also intensely beautiful music, with clearly Jewish sounding themes. It's been quite a while since the last time I've been impressed so much by a piece on first listening.

* Schwartz (1923-2009) was a Ukranian Soviet composer, best known for his film music. Yellow Stars, also sometimes called a symphony, was composed in 1993.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Vienna PO, James Levine.*

Possibly my favourite 'big boned', or non-hip might be a better way to express it, Mozart 40 recording.


----------



## 96 Keys

Sonatas No.2 and 3. They sound so good on this Japanese remastered SACD. The performances are epic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dmitriyevich said:


> I'm not an expert in vocal music, but I think Garanca's performance was better than I expected. I quite enjoyed it.


One doesn't have to be an "expert" to enjoy anything, Dmitriyevich.  Anyway, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part nine scattered across the rest of today.

_O Hearken Thou_ - 'coronation offertorium' for mixed choir and orchestra op.64 [Text: _Psalm V_] (1911):










_O Hearken Thou_ - 'coronation offertorium' for mixed choir and orchestra op.64, arr. for mixed choir and organ [Text: _Psalm V_] (orig. and arr. 1911):










_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.59, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Gilbert Parker] (orig. 1910 - arr. by 1912):
_Two Songs_ for voice and piano op.60, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: Pietro D'Alba, a.k.a Edward Elgar] (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1912):










_The Coronation March_ for orchestra op.65 (1911):
_The Crown of India_ - imperial masque in two tableaux for three speakers, contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.66, partially orch. by Andrew Payne in 2007 [Text: Henry Hamilton] (1911-12):










_The Music Makers_ - ode for contralto or mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.69 [Text: Arthur O'Shaughnessy] (1912):


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: Perséphone

Andrew Staples & Pauline Cheviller

Finnish National Opera, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Release Date: 17th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186688
Label: Pentatone
Length: 50 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2018
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2018
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2018
Nominated - Vocal/Choral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018
Nominated - Vocal/Choral


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> Stravinsky: Perséphone
> 
> Andrew Staples & Pauline Cheviller
> 
> Finnish National Opera, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Release Date: 17th Aug 2018
> Catalogue No: PTC5186688
> Label: Pentatone
> Length: 50 minutes
> 
> Presto Editor's Choice
> August 2018
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> October 2018
> Editor's Choice
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2018
> The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
> 2018
> Nominated - Vocal/Choral
> Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
> 2018
> Nominated - Vocal/Choral


A phenomenal recording! The best _Perséphone_ I've heard.


----------



## Malx

This year my Beethoven listening has been dominated by the string quartets so for the sake of variety I thought I'd close todays listening with a couple of the piano sonatas.

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 31/2 'Tempest' & Op 31/3 - Richard Goode.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Marin Alsop made some rather fine recordings of Barber's music with the RSNO for Naxos as part of their 'American Classics' series.

Last night listened to the Cello Concerto, this evening to the School for Scandal Overture and Symphonies 1 and 2. 

In keeping with this 'theme' have also returned to the Shaham, Previn and LSO recording of the Barber and Korngold VC's.


----------



## eljr

A Wondrous Mystery

Renaissance Choral Music for Christmas

Stile Antico

Release Date: 30th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: HMU807575
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th December 2015


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler:

Symphony No. 2

Brigitte Fassbaender, mezzo
Margaret Price, alto
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski, conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*MacDowell, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 1 from this marvelous set:










Contents of this set here:

https://bis.se/label/bis/the-complete-choros-bachianas-brasileiras-1


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162117


*William Byrd*

Consort and Keyboard Music, Songs and Anthems

Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd

1994


----------



## Merl

Not many recordings left to listen to and my next blog post will be sorted. Three are both going to feature somewhere.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Garrick Ohlsson
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## KevinJS

Haydn - Symphony #101 "The Clock"; #104 "London"; Trumpet Concerto in E♭Major


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Scythian Suite, Op. 20
Alexander Nevsky, 78
Olga Borodina, mezzo-soprano
Kirov Orchestra & Chorus of the Mariinsky Theatre, St. Petersburg
Gergiev*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Dvorak: Symphony No. 8

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Wen Xiao Zheng (viola) & Anton Barakhovsky (violin)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mariss Jansons

From last night .


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Neo Romanza

Biwa said:


> View attachment 162114
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler:
> 
> Symphony No. 2
> 
> Brigitte Fassbaender, mezzo
> Margaret Price, alto
> London Symphony Chorus
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Leopold Stokowski, conductor


I love Stokowski's conducting, but how is this Mahler 2nd? Dutton has been doing some fine work in remastering these older Columbia recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing Disc 1 from this marvelous set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents of this set here:
> 
> https://bis.se/label/bis/the-complete-choros-bachianas-brasileiras-1


Great set, never regret I bought it.


----------



## KevinJS

Grieg - Songs


----------



## 13hm13

Finally found it !! ... hiding out in the Brilliant Classics 2009 box set. It's the best Saint-Sanes PC2 I've come across. Had been listening to a YouTube link for years. 
It's from: Legendary Russian Pianists - Box Set 25CDs
CD11 Yakov Zak & Bella Davidovich

Bella Davidovich/USSR State TV & Radio Symphony Orchestra (1960 recording)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Great set, never regret I bought it.


I never regret buying any Villa-Lobos.  One of my favorite composers.


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Orchestral Works

Gabriel Koncer (clarinet)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Leaper

Kodály: Dances of Galanta
Kodály: Dances of Marosszék
Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## KevinJS

Can't go a day without Mahler, and since I'm in front of my speakers:


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I never regret buying any Villa-Lobos.  One of my favorite composers.


One of mine, as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

KevinJS said:


> Can't go a day without Mahler, and since I'm in front of my speakers:
> 
> View attachment 162126


I know _that_ feeling all too well. That's a great performance, btw. For me, Kubelik's Audite partial cycle is much better than any Mahler he recorded on DG.


----------



## Rogerx

François-Adrien Boieldieu: Music for harp

Isabelle Perrin (harp), Christine Pauchet (soprano)

Le College Musical, Jean-Philippe Navarre

Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Boieldieu: Romance for voice and harp
Boieldieu: Sonata in G major, Op. 8 No. 2


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work :


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'll end tonight's listening session with *Tchaikovsky's Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32* from this superb Jurowski box set:










A sizzling hot performance!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Alright, well...one more work before bed: *Britten: Nocturne, Op. 60 (Pears/Britten/LSO)*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque

Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## 96 Keys

Very good--I wasn't familiar with a few pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Andrei Gavrilov (piano)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1986-10-27
Recording Venue: 27 October 1986, Memorial Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9*
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt *| _Années de pèlerinage_ | Lazar Berman - Book II


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Winterreise (Fischer-Dieskau, Moore, DG)

For me the best version of one of my favourite compositions.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Schubert - Winterreise (Fischer-Dieskau, Moore, DG)
> 
> For me the best version of one of my favourite compositions.


I'm glad to see you say this. Too often I see harshly negative posts bout F-D.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some Reich for this morning










And then, The Desert Music from this recording










Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ, Music for 18 Musicians, Tehillim and The Desert Music are all masterpieces


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5

Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part eight for this morning and later this afternoon.

_Norma_ - 'tragedia lirica' in two acts after the play _Norma, ou L'infanticide_ by Alexandre Soumet [Libretto: Felice Romani] (1831):










_La Cenerentola_ - 'dramma giocoso' in two acts [Libretto: Jacopo Ferretti] (1816-17):


----------



## 13hm13

MACDOWELL: Suites Nos. 1 and 2 / Hamlet and Ophelia..


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "Festive Suite in A" (Francis/Helios)
Buxtehude - Christmas Cantata: Das neugeborne Kinderlein (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
Daquin - Noel 3 and 4 (Bardon/Pierre Verany)
Stradella - Ah! Troppo e ver [Cantata per il Santissimo Natale] (Gatti/Arcana)*

_I have to be out of town for the next few days, but then Classical Christmas listening will resume_


----------



## SanAntone

*Myaskovsky* | _Cello Concerto in C Minor_, Op. 66
Ovidiu Marinescu | Russian Philharmonic Orchestra | Konstantin Krimets


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini; Requiems pour Louis XVI et Marie-Antoinette

Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 2 from this marvelous set:










Contents of this set here:

https://bis.se/label/bis/the-complete-choros-bachianas-brasileiras-1


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing Disc 2 from this marvelous set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents of this set here:
> 
> https://bis.se/label/bis/the-complete-choros-bachianas-brasileiras-1


I.m thinking of purchasing this set,there is also a Naxos set,wich one do you prefer?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I.m thinking of purchasing this set,there is also a Naxos set,wich one do you prefer?


Get the BIS set as it includes _both_ the _Chôros_ and the _Bachianas Brasileiras_ (it also includes V-L's guitar music, which is quite good). So a win/win on all fronts --- fabulous performances. I'm surprised you don't already own it. Also, look into his SQs (if you haven't already). They're an essential acquisition, IMHO.

The SQ set in question:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162132


*Jean Sibelius*

Kullervo

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Paavo Bergland

1985, compilation 2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 162132
> 
> 
> *Jean Sibelius*
> 
> Kullervo
> 
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
> Paavo Bergland
> 
> 1985, compilation 2017


A good cycle, but I still prefer his earlier one with the Bournemouth SO. He made the first commercial recording of _Kullervo_ and what a stunning performance it is, too.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Get the BIS set as it includes _both_ the _Chôros_ and the _Bachianas Brasileiras_ (it also includes V-L's guitar music, which is quite good). So a win/win on all fronts --- fabulous performances. I'm surprised you don't already own it. Also, look into his SQs (if you haven't already). They're an essential acquisition, IMHO.
> 
> The SQ set in question:


It's a well-known story, my hunger is bigger than my wallet and you have to make choices.
For many years I have been intensively involved with so-called Early music. By making these kinds of choices, other music remains outside (partially) your field of view.
I've been involved in classical music for over fifty years now and there is still music that I don't pay attention to because I have to limit myself so as not to sink into just a fleeting acquaintance.
I know Villa Lobos from his string quartets (quartetto Latinoamericano) and the recordings conducted by the composer himself.

The Bis box is on my list ! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Herzogenberg : Die Geburt Christi, Op. 90

Alexander Steiner, Barbara Werner, Tilman Lichdi, Benedikt Nawrath, Philipp Gaiser & Michael Bauer

Oekumenischer Hochschulchor Wuerzburg & Herzogenberg Orchester Wuerzburg, Matthias Beckert

With a big tank to Vasks, remembering me this work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> It's a well-known story, my hunger is bigger than my wallet and you have to make choices.
> For many years I have been intensively involved with so-called Early music. By making these kinds of choices, other music remains outside (partially) your field of view.
> I've been involved in classical music for over fifty years now and there is still music that I don't pay attention to because I have to limit myself so as not to sink into just a fleeting acquaintance.
> I know Villa Lobos from his string quartets (quartetto Latinoamericano) and the recordings conducted by the composer himself.
> 
> The Bis box is on my list ! :tiphat:


Very nice, indeed.  Yes, I understand what you're saying. One will never hear it all anyway, so it's best to try and limit yourself to composers that you truly love, so you'll get the maximum impact from them. I'm trying to do this in my own listening. If I could narrow it down to only 30 composers that would enough for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus (1944) Yvonne Loriod


----------



## Malx

After a final listen to each of the recordings I have on my shelves of this weeks string quartet choice - *Schumann String Quartet no3 by Modigliani and Gabrieli quartets. *

I moved on to something a little different.

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Christiane Oelze, (soprano), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Markus Stenz.*

This set is one I tend to forget when choosing something to play - I shouldn't it is an excellent, easy to recommend set that reminds me a little of the Bertini box in the respect that there is no stellar names involved, with all due respect, but the results are far better than average.
Combine that with first rate sound and this becomes a set well worth having.
(I should at this point declare that a number of years ago I managed to get the 13 disc set for £5.53 including postage - the box required rescuing with some sellotape and a little additional card to make it look respectable but the discs and the booklet are pristine).


----------



## bharbeke

*Four Visions of France: French Cello Concertos*
Daniel Muller-Schott, Alexandre Bloch, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

The Honegger was not for me, but all the rest were good. The Saint-Saens Cello Concerto is highly recommended.

*Carl Stamitz: Clarinet Concerto No. 11*
Sabine Meyer, Iona Brown, ASMF

I heard this on the radio and loved it.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #2

Kaplan/LSO


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"

Rafael Kubelik, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## verandai

Sonata in A major for Violin and Piano (Perlman & Ashkenazy) - one of my favourite pieces, but first time hearing it played by this duo.


----------



## SONNET CLV

A Beethoven "Birthday Concert" again.

I celebrated the final day (yesterday, Dec. 15, 2021) of the official Beethoven 250th birth year with a hearing of the Ninth Symphony, on a Philips (6998 013) recording on vinyl by Seiji Ozawa with the New Philharmonia Orchestra, featuring Marita Napier, Anna Reynolds, Helge Brilioth, Karl Ridderbusch, and The Ambrosian Singers in the Finale. The disc (3 vinyl records in a box set actually), from 1974, made in Italy and shipped by the International Preview Society, presents a rousing take on the Ninth. This is the box set that includes the Violin Concerto (on a third disc nowhere mentioned on the box cover or in the booklet documentation) performed by Henryk Szeryng with the Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Haitink. I don't know why the Violin Concerto disc was included in the set except perhaps as an appeasement for the labeling error made on the first of the two discs devoted to the Ninth Symphony. My copy, at least, presents side 1 properly labeled as the first movement "1. Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso - (16'07")" but featuring grooves that play the second movement. The flip side of the disc, "2. Molto vivace - (13'25")" gives us instead the opening movement. So, when I play this recording I have to remember to play side 2 first. In any case, it was a great way to bring my personal 250th year Beethoven celebration to a close.









I listened to a lot of Beethoven this past year, including full cycles of his major works. The symphonies I took on in one full cycle each month, featuring a different conductor/orchestra each month for the nine. I finished with Seiji Ozawa for December. Apparently Ozawa did not record the entire set of nine symphonies with any one orchestra, but I have the set on a number of discs with orchestras including the Mito Chamber Orchestra (for Sym. No. 1), the Saito Kinen Orchestra, the Boston Symphony, and the Chicago Symphony.

I was almost expecting to give up celebrating Beethoven's birth after that last marathon year, but found myself turning to more Beethoven today, as the 251st year begins. I chose three works for my early afternoon concert. They share two things in common: the number 2, and they are all "live" recordings featuring applause. Beethoven may be dead, but in my listening room, at least, the applause is alive.

My Beethoven birthday concert, Dec. 16, 2021:

Celibidache conducting Symphony No. 2 from the EMI Classics box set 50999 0 85566 2 2.









Georges Pludermacher performing Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, from a Transart Live disc in the 10 CD box set TR101.









And finishing up with the Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat on a BBC Music Magazine disc (Vol. 24, No. 2) with John Lill and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales conducted by Walter Weller.









Beethoven lives!


----------



## KevinJS

The vinyl version of this one is interesting. It's quadrophonic and places the four organs of the Freiburg cathedral in their correct position as Mr Biggs plays all four simultaneously from a central console. I'm slumming it with my CD, since I don't have quad vinyl capability in any case.


----------



## SanAntone

*Strauss*: _Vier letzte Lieder_ | Cheryl Studer


----------



## ObsoleteUtopia

A variety of music by Ernest Bloch. I've enjoyed all of it I've heard in the last day or two (I usually only have one or two hours a day to listen to music on a non-background level): mostly melancholy, but usually warm-hearted and inviting as well. I get emotionally involved.

But I have to admit that essentially none of it has stuck in my head and earwormed me even half an hour later. I don't know if that's because Bloch simply didn't come up with a lot of grabby melodies to go with the intensity of the moods or if my earworm-generating mechanisms went on strike. I'll keep some of this music in my rotation - especially the Suite for Viola - for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Bkeske

Was out of town unexpectedly as my mother wound up in the hospital. Back at home, as is she thank goodness, just in time for Christmas festivities.

A recent arrival came while I was away….Been watching for this for quite a while. Typically only available from European sellers, and shipping made is a bit crazy. Saw someone selling it in the US, and jumped on it. Really clean. Looking forward to this.

Pierre Boulez conducts Ligeti - Chamber Concerto / Ramifications / Aventures / Nouvelles Aventures. Ensemble Intercontemporain. Deutsche Grammophon 1983, German release.


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn*: _Keyboard Sonatas_ | Christine Schornsheim, on period instruments


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162154


Christmas With Sonoro

Sonoro
Michael Higgins, organ
Neil Ferris, conductor

2018


----------



## Bkeske

Another new arrival. I have this, but unfortunately the copy I purchased, albeit pristine otherwise, had the original foam sheet that was in the box deteriorate, and some of the particles found their way into the grooves. Try as I might, I just could not get it clean. So, a 'new' copy. This looks much better, and hopefully can listen without the unfortunate contamination.

Sir Neville Marriner conducts Bach - The Art of Fugue. The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips 2LP box, 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Maurice Ravel (1975 - 1937)
Boléro
Cinq mélodies populaires grecques

Modest Mussorgsky (1839 - 1881) / Maurice Ravel
Pictures in an exhibition

Recording: March 27 2021 - Musée d'Orsay | Paris
Director: Colin Laurent

Orchestre de Paris
Pablo Heras-Casado (Conductor)
Sabine Devieilhe (Soprano)


----------



## Rogerx

Baritone Benjamin Appl opened Germany's festive season with a starring role in Dresden's annual ZDF Adventkonzert. The German singer performed together with Diana Damrau and Christian Thielemann at the Frauenkirche, with other stars including Tuuli Takala, Helmut Fuchs and the State Chorus Opera Dresden. Appl performed two arias in Mendelssohns cantata Vom Himmel hoch, the duet of Adam and Eve and the last hymn from Haydn's The Creation.

The annual concert, now a beloved tradition which marks the beginning of the Advent season in Germany, was broadcast December on German national TV


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in B flat major "Gran Partita" K 361

Bläser der Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart iano concertos 20 &24

E.C.O Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts string music of Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis / Concerto Grosso / Partita For Double String Orchestra. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel 1976


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Estancia, Op. 8
Luis Gaeta (bass-baritone)
London Symphony Orchestra
Gisele Ben-Dor*










Such a cracking good piece and the performance is smoldering hot.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria and Dança (Martelo)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 for flute and bassoon


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 11 in G Minor 'The Year 1905'

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## 13hm13

Edward MacDowell (1860-1906)
Lamia, symphonic poem, Op. 29 (1888) ... on ... 
American Pioneers: JO Carpenter - Skyscrapers, JK Paine - Oedipus Tyrannus Prelude, E. MacDowell - Lamia, A. Foote - Suite, D. Buck - Star-Spangled Banner Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 19
Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study, Op.68

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
June 2019
Editor's Choice
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
September 2019
Nouveauté
Nominee - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Concerto
Critics' Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2019
Critics' Choice


----------



## Chilham

Busy day planned but time for one symphony over breakfast, and one this evening. Both work were premiered on this day.










Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## elgar's ghost

verandai said:


> Sonata in A major for Violin and Piano (Perlman & Ashkenazy) - one of my favourite pieces, but first time hearing it played by this duo.


Ah, Guess the Composer time. Beethoven?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Raymond Leppard's arrangements of the operas of Monteverdi and Cavalli no doubt seem over-romaticised and anachronistic now, but we do well to remember that they played their part in the revival of a repertoire that was largely forgotten at the time.

This is a live performance by Sadlers Wells Opera (before it changed its name to English National Opera), recorded at the Coliseum in 1971. The main reason for its reissue is no doubt the casting of Dame Janet Baker in the role of Poppea, a casting that goes against type (one would expect her to play the role of the wronged queen Ottavia), but which she pulls off magnificently, revealing Poppea's manipulative quest for power. A fine performance of Ottavia too from Katherine Pring. Some will be less happy about the casting of a tenor as Nero, but Robert Ferguson does bring out the nastiness of the character.

We woulld never perform Monteverdi like this anymore of course, but it is good to have this slice of history preserved in sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_Great is the Lord_ - anthem for bass, mixed choir and organ, arr. for bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.67 [Text: _Psalm XLVIII_] (orig. by 1912 - arr. ????):










_Falstaff_ - symphonic study for orchestra op.68 (1913):










_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.74 [Text: _Psalm XXIX_] (1914):
_Land of Hope and Glory_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO , arr. from _Pomp and Circumstance March no.1_ op.39 no.1 [Text: Arthur Christopher Benson] (orig. 1909 - arr. by Arthur Fagge 1914):










_Give unto the Lord_ - anthem for mixed choir and orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and organ op.74 [Text: _Psalm XXIX_] (1914):










Incidental music for the Violet Pearn play _The Starlight Express_ (after the story _A Prisoner in Fairyland_ by Algernon Blackwood) for soprano, baritone and orchestra op.78 [Texts: Algernon Blackwood] (1915-16):


----------



## Rogerx

#CelloUnlimited

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Casals: El Cant dels Ocells (Song of the birds)
Crumb, G: Cello Sonata
Henze, H: Serenade for Cello Solo
Hindemith: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 25 No. 3
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Müller-Schott: Cadenza
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Cello in C minor, Op. 134 (completed Blok)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2020
Editor's Choice
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Cello)
Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Winner - Solo Instrumental Recital (Cello)


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13* in B flat minor, Op. 113 *'Babi Yar'*
_Alexander Vinogradov (bass) Huddersfield Choral Society & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Rogerx

Viola Concerto & String Symphony 'Voices'

Maxim Rysanov (viola/conductor), Sinfonietta Rīga

Vasks: Symphony for String Orchestra "Voices"
Vasks: Viola Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No 8


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10* in E minor, Op. 93
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3: Christmas Concertos

Il Giardino Armonico

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Antonacci: Sinfonia Pastorale in G major for 2 Violins
 Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Pez: Concerto pastorale in F major
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'
Vivaldi: Concerto for strings 'Il riposo - per il Santissimo Natale', RV 270


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quintet in C D 956

Brandis Quartet with Wen-Sinn Yang


----------



## Rogerx

Beaux Arts Trio plays Turina and Granados

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162170


Of Kings & Angels
A Christmas Carol Collection

Mediæval Bæbes

2013


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten*

CD 17

Hymn to St Cecilia 
A Ceremony of Carols 
Missa brevis 
Festival Te Deum 
Rejoice in the Lamb 
Te Deum in C 
Jubilate Deo

The King's College Choir Of Cambridge, David Willcocks & Philip Ledger


----------



## haziz

With uncertainty regarding his precise date of birth, we may as well celebrate his baptismal day/date.

*Happy 251st birthday/baptismal day Beethoven!* :cheers:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Beecham Choral Society - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - René Leibowitz_


----------



## eljr

Artyomov: Requiem

Moscow Philharmonic, Kaunas State Choir, Dmitri Kitaenko

Release Date: 12th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: DDA25173
Label: Divine Art
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

i have just had the good fortune to encounter ( for the first time and almost accidentally) Lenny's recording of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra with the NYPO.

That really was 'something else'.......

and it followed a wonderful performance of the Barber Violin concerto with Isaac Stern.

Bernstein really does give the impression that he 'believes' in both pieces.....

Bravo Len.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back Tchaikovsky works:

*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Nathan Milstein, violin
Wiener Philharmoniker
Abbado

Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## Bourdon

*Picchi*

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1/ Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2

 Emerson String Quartet (string quartet)
Recorded: 2005-12-16
Recording Venue: American Academy And Institute Of Arts & Letters, New York


----------



## Eramire156

*The Reiner Sound*

*Maurice Ravel
Rapsodie Espagnole
Pavan for a Dead Princess 

Sergei Rachmaninoff 
Isle of the Dead









Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - René Leibowitz_

Happy 251st birthday/baptismal day Beethoven! :cheers:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162173


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Christmas Cantata, BWV 63
Bach Magnificat, BWV 243a

Dunedin Consort
John Butt

2015


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel *| _Pavane pour une infante défunte_ | Jean-Yves Thibaudet


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Belcea Quartet.*

Another new arrival, used copy in vgc.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3* 'Eroica'
_Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Manfred Honeck_

Happy 251st birthday/baptismal day Beethoven! :cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part nine - two chalk and cheese 'shorties' for late afternoon and early evening.

_Pagliacci_ - opera in two acts with prologue [Libretto: Ruggiero Leoncavallo] (1891-92):










_Gianni Schicchi_ - comic opera in one act after an incident from _The Divine Comedy_ by Dante Alighieri [Libretto: Giovacchino Forzano] (1918):


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 7*
Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra

I love Prokofiev's 7th. It is more lyrical than his other symphonies, but it is full of both grace and power. This performance checks all the boxes in stellar sound with especially strong brass.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel* | _Valse nobles et sentimentales_ | Martha Argerich


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvořák
Piano Trio in B flat major, op.21
Piano Trio in G minor, op.26









Suk Trio*


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel* | _Gaspard de la nuit_ | Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## Knorf

It seems there is a reason to listen to some *Ludwig van Beethoven* today.

Overture _Zur Namensfeier_, Op. 115
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado










Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Richard Goode
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer










Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
London Symphony Orchestra, Bernard Haitink










Missa Solemnis, Op. 123
Helen Donath, Brigitte Fassbaender, Peter Schreier, John Shirley-Quirk
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## Malx

I have volumes 1-3 of these sonatas which are fast becoming my go to recordings.

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K280 & K311 - William Youn.*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68 *'Pastoral'*
_Wiener Philharmoniker - Pierre Monteux_

Recorded: 1958-10-31
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

Happy 251st baptismal day/"honorary" birthday Beethoven! :cheers:


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SanAntone

*KRONOS QUARTET PERFORMS ALFRED SCHNITTKE: THE COMPLETE STRING QUARTETS*


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## 13hm13

von Winter, Franz Lachner, Rosetti - Flute Concertos - Bruno Meier

von Winter,
Flute Concerto No.2 in D minor
Flute Concerto No.1 in D minot


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous, Traditional, Anonymous, Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Eímear Noone conducts the Danish National Symphony Orchestra and Concert Choir in a spectacular performance of some of the most well-known video game soundtracks of the last forty years. This programme showcases the depth and breadth of the video game music genre, featuring pieces from Nintendo legend Koji Kondo, DOOM veteran Mick Gordon and a whole host of contemporary game composers including Noone herself. Key soundtracks featured include Call of Duty, Final Fantasy, Assassin's Creed, Halo and World of Warcraft. Soloists for this performance are Tuva Semmingsen (mezzo) and Christine Nonbo Andersen (soprano). Recorded at the DR Koncerthuset in Copenhagen, Denmark in 2018.

Last night , Hilarious.


----------



## Rogerx

CD33:

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony; Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian EasterFestival Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schmidt - Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Copland Conducts Copland: Appalachian Spring (w/ the LSO)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Markevitch conducting the LSO in Stravinsky*:










A glorious disc!


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphonies Vol. 1

Julia Bauer (soprano)

Robert Schumann Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Concerto a due cori no.2
-Concerto a due cori no.3


----------



## Rogerx

Verhulst - Symphony & Overtures

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 16

Romantic Russia

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti

Borodin: Prince Igor Overture
Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina: Prelude


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 2 in E flat major 'The Joke'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 3 in C major 'The Bird'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 4 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 5 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 33 No. 6 in D major


----------



## Malx

I feel a Mahler fest' coming on. After Stenz's 4th the other day, this morning I reached for the recording of the first symphony that 'broke' Mahler for me. I originally had the single disc but now have it in the box below.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.*

For me still one of the most enjoyable performances.


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir


----------



## Merl

Might as well finish the Schumann quartets off this week (blog to come). SQ2 courtesy of the Kuijkens and Dorics.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various works part eleven of eleven scattered across late morning and afternoon.

_The Spirit of England_ was Elgar's final choral work of note. It was completed while the shadow of war still hung over most of Europe and was dedicated to the fallen, especially those from the Worcestershire Regiment (some of whom Elgar would no doubt have known personally). The third section of the work contains the lines which are quoted at Remembrance Sunday services in the UK every year:

_'They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them...'_

Soon after came the three main chamber works and the cello concerto. This was the final flourish - Elgar wound down his career as a serious composer after the death of his wife in 1920.

_The Spirit of England_ - cantata for soprano or tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.80 [Text: Laurence Binyon] (1915-17):










Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918):
String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918):
Piano Quintet in A-minor op.84 (1918-19):
_Serenade_ for piano WoO (1932, but probably from much earlier):










Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):










_The Empire March_ for orchestra WoO (1924):










_Nursery Suite_ - seven pieces for orchestra WoO (1930, based on musical sketches from Elgar's youth):


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy* | _Pelléas et Mélisande_ | Act 5
Rachel Yakar (Mélisande), Eric Tappy (Pelléas), Philippe Huttenlocher (Golaud), Francois Loop (Arkel), Jocelyne Taillon (Genevieve), Colette Alliot Lugaz (Yniold), Michel Brodard (Doctor/Shepherd)

Orchestre National de l'Opera de Monte-Carlo, Armin Jordan


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
ANTONÍN DVOŘÁK (1841-1904)
Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

C.S.O -Rafael Kubelik


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler-8th Symphony.

Latest acquisition form the Boulez DG cycle....here with the Staatskapelle Berlin ,various soloists and a couple of choirs!


----------



## Guest

Messiaen, Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum










On a second listen, this piece made a strong impression. Impressive, dramatic harmonies in the first and last movements, zig-zaggy melodies harmonized in a way that reminds me of the Miles Davis/Gil Evans collaboration, "The Birth of Cool." There is some very effective use of tuned percussion, although the heavy use of gongs and tam-tams in parts of the work was off putting.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

pianoconcerto No.5


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Opus Sonorum










I like the way the pensive introductory music blossoms into a vigorous fugato conclusion.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162195


*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah

Julia Doyle, soprano
Iestyn Davies, countertenor
Allan Clayton, tenor
Andrew Foster-Williams, bass

Polyphony
Britten Sinfonia
Stephen Layton, conductor

2009


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas with Marilyn Horne

Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Mormon Tabernacle Choir, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir

Jerold Ottley, Jerold D. Ottley


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Violin Concerto in D
Hahn
ASMF
Marriner*


----------



## SanAntone

_*LANDFALL*_ (2018)
LAURIE ANDERSON AND KRONOS QUARTET












> Laurie Anderson and Kronos Quartet's Landfall was inspired by Anderson's experience of Hurricane Sandy. It juxtaposes electronics and strings with Anderson's descriptions of loss, from water-logged pianos to disappearing animal species to Dutch karaoke bars. The original multimedia stage production also included projected text that was triggered by the live instruments through Erst, a software developed by Anderson and programmed by Liubo Borissov.


----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

Simone Young, Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester, Sergei Aleksashkin










Corigliano: Symphony No. 1

Leonard Slatkin, National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Martinů: String Quartets Nos. 6, 3, & 1 (Pražák Quartet/Zemlinsky Quartet)*


----------



## Rogerx

Knoxville:Summer Of 1915
Composed By - Samuel Barber
Conductor - Nicholas Harsanyi
Orchestra - Greater Trenton Symphony Orchestra
Producer - Gordon G. Andrews

Songs Of The Rose Of Sharon
Composed By - John La Montaine
Conductor - Nicholas Harsanyi
Orchestra - Greater Trenton Symphony Orchestra
Producer - Gordon G. Andrews


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

A very good performance of the overture "Egmond"


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

Spes - Cantus

Frode Fjellheim (joik - traditional Sami form of song) and synthesizers

Cantus, Tove Ramlo-Ystad

Release Date: 11th May 2015
Catalogue No: 2L110SABD
Label: 2L
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Valses nobles et sentimentales

London Symphony Orxchestra London

Claudio Abbado


----------



## eljr

Souvenir, Pt. 1

TrondheimSolistene

Øyvind Gimse, Geir Inge Lotsberg

Release Date: 22nd Jan 2012
Catalogue No: 404811
Label: 2L
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## eljr

Reflections

Trondheim Solistene

Release Date: 7th Oct 2016
Catalogue No: 2L125SABD
Label: 2L
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Flute Quartets

Carol Wincenc (flute)

Emerson String Quartet

Mozart: Flute Quartet No. 1 in D major, K285
Mozart: Flute Quartet No. 2 in G major, K285a
Mozart: Flute Quartet No. 3 in C major, K285b
Mozart: Flute Quartet No. 4 in A major, K298
Mozart: Rondo in F major K494


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> *Last night , Hilarious.*


How so?

............


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Heather Harper (soprano), Helen Watts (contralto), LSO, Sir Georg Solti.*

Another of the early additions to my Mahler collection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

CD 10 Works For Piano Duet & Two Pianos


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> How so?
> 
> ............


Because it was very funny, once you think you a have a whole piece something else starting, we laughed a lot.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Italian opera part ten - a tragic double bill for either side of a light dinner.

_Lucia di Lammermoor_ - 'dramma tragico' in three acts after the novel _The Bride of Lammermoor_ by Sir Walter Scott [Libretto: Salvadore Cammarano] (1835):










_Otello_ - opera in four acts after the play by William Shakespeare [Libretto: Arrigo Boito] (1884-86):


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## opus55

Alwyn: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
Howard Shelley
London Symphony Orchestra|Richard Hickox


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
_Svetlin Roussev - Orchestre de Douai_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Part, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/listening/streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall.

Mehta conducting Mahler's No. 3. This should be good, but unfortunately it seems the stream is kinda screwed-up today. Fingers crossed it gets worked out.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - René Leibowitz_


----------



## jim prideaux

Barber performed by Browning, Slatkin and the St Louis S.O.

Symphony no.1, Piano Concerto and Souvenirs (for piano, four hands)


----------



## Sonata

BRUCKNER

Simone Young: 0, Study symphony and 3
Eugene Jochum: complete cycle 

I’ll throw in a few more: 
Karajan 6, 7
Guilini 9
A couple Solti and Celibidache. Specific symphony recommendations for those two anyone?


----------



## jim prideaux

Kubelik and the BRSO-Mahler 6 (Audite)


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Trio in A minor for clarinet, piano and cello, op.114

Ludwig van Beethoven 
Trio in B flat major for clarinet, piano and cello, op.11

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Trio in E flat major for clarinet, piano and cello, K.498









Emanuel Ax
Richard Stoltzman
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous* - C.1390
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## RockyIII

Bkeske said:


> View attachment 162200


I see you have Vandersteen Treos now. Are they new or have I just not noticed them before? I still have my Treo CTs (no subwoofer), but I am in the midst of changing my components from Ayre to McIntosh.


----------



## Bkeske

RockyIII said:


> I see you have Vandersteen Treos now. Are they new or have I just not noticed them before? I still have my Treo CTs (no subwoofer), but I am in the midst of changing my components from Ayre to McIntosh.


Well, yes, new to me, bought used. A dealer in town took them in on trade at a price I could not pass up. Really love the Treo's. Also loved the 2CE Sigs, but man, the Treo's are much more refined and easier to 'disappear' in my room. Classical music on them is superb. My subs are connected to my Belles amp directly, so set them manually pretty 'low', only to be any effect when absolutely necessary. My 2CE Sigs are now my rear speakers in HT mode. Overkill?  And my 1C's moved upstairs to my bedroom system. A Vandy fanatic, obviously.

Giving up on Ayre? Nice equipment, as is Mac. I've been waiting on my new Belles Aria Signature preamp to be built by David. Supply issues, but it looks like they may be close. Should work well with my old workhorse Belles 400A amp.


----------



## pmsummer

LEÇONS DE TÉNÈBRES
*Michel-Richard De Lalande*
_plus works by_ *Marin Marais - Robert De Visée - Louis Couperin*
Isabelle Desrochers - soprano
Maricio Buraglia - theorbe
Nima Ben David - viola de gambe
Pierre Trocellier - clavecin, orgue
_
Auvidis Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

DREAMS & PRAYERS
_Explores music's role in religious mysticism as the ultimate passageway between the physical and the spiritual_.
*Hildegard von Bingen - Mehmet Ali Sanhkol - Osvaldo Golijov - Ludwig van Beethoven*
A Far Cry
David Krakauer - clarinet
Miki-Sophia Cloud - curator
_
Crier Records_


----------



## SanAntone

*Sofia Gubaidulina* | _Pro et Contra_ | The Louisville Orchestra | Leighton Smith


----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming In Concert

Recorded live at the Salzburg Festival, August 2011

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Strauss, R: Gesang der Apollopriesterin Op. 33 No. 2
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Strauss, R: Winterliebe Op. 48 No. 5


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Piano concertos 1-2-3-4

E.C.O Daniel Barenboim


----------



## SanAntone

*Lasse Thoressen *| _Mythes Étoilés_ | Latvian Radio Choir | Kaspars Putninš


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Wilhelm Furtwangler_

Listening through Apple AirPods Max headphones with full electronic trickery on, including a simulation of stereo placement with modification based on head position ("spatialize stereo with head tracked" in Applespeak). I think it is helping with counteracting the rather thin vintage mono sound, which has always been an impediment to me enjoying vintage recordings older than about 1957.

I have never been a great fan of Furtwangler, and have usually been a bit baffled by the cult following he has. So far it seems to be a reasonably solid performance, although I don't think it trumps any of my favorites. The electronic trickery does help my enjoyment of the vintage recording.

There seems to be two recordings of the Eroica on this Audite "box". This is the second one in the sequence. The streaming service as well as Audite's own website are silent as to broadcast date or other details.

*Edit:* This seems to be the 1952 live recording of the RIAS broadcast recording of the Eroica, the box set also includes a 1950 broadcast of the Eroica.


----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Auryn Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Háry János Suite
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ferenc Fricsay*










For me, this is still the best _Háry János Suite_ on record.


----------



## Rogerx

Veni Domine

Advent & Christmas from the Sistine Chapel

Cecilia Bartoli (mezzo)

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella

For the last advent Sunday


----------



## 13hm13

Leopold Hofmann - Cello Concertos - Tim Hugh


----------



## Rogerx

Danças Brasileiras

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Minczuk

Fernandez, O L: Batuque
Guarnieri, C: Danca Brasileira
Guarnieri, C: Dança Negra
Guarnieri, C: Três Danças para Orquestra
Guerra Peixe: Mouräo
Jobim: A Chegada dos Candangos
Krieger, E: Passacalha para o Novo Milênio
Levy, A: Samba
Mignone: Congada (Danca brasileira)
Nepomuceno: Batuque
Nepomuceno: Garatuja - Prelúdio
Nepomuceno: Serie Brasileira (Brazilian Suite)
Villa-Lobos: Dança Frenética


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartets by Mozart. Maybe ca. 6 of them


----------



## Rogerx

reVisions

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Gábor Takács-Nagy

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Debussy: Suite pour Violoncelle et Orchestre
Prokofiev: Cello Concertino in G minor, Op. 132
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## Dimace

*Bernd* is a VERY good pianist who has participated and won many international piano competitions, the European Pianists Prize included (very difficult event) His style is the easy / virtuosic, like Francesco and Jorge and reminds me something of Earl, which for the German, is a big accomplishment alone. In this CD, Bernd plays VERY well Rach's 3rd, with a lot of dexterity, but also with respect for the music score.* Jerzy Maksymiuk *is the well known former Scottish SO conductor. Very good guy.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Helen Donath, Anna Reynolds, Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Richter


----------



## vincula

Really exciting quartets!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recording is of the Naples version, which differs in many respects from the Venice version. It also now seems likely that much of the score was not by Monteverdi, but by what one might call "school of Monteverdi" with contributions by Cavalli and others.

Cavina's conception is certainly dramatically alive and vivid, and uinstrumentally this recording sis superb, but some of the singing leaves something to be desired. The good includes Emanuela Galli's provocatively scheming Poppea, Roberta Mamelli's almost petulantly boyish Nero and Francesca Cassinari's delightful Drusilla. The bad gives us Ian Honeyman's wildly over the top Arnalta and Xenia Meijer, whose Ottavia has absolutely no dignity and turns her into almost a comic character, which is a serious blot on the performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Clara Schumann: Complete Piano Works (Jozef De Beenhouwer, CPO. 3 CD's)

Romantic piano works that sound like the cover looks. Still, good music for a rainy Sunday morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie

David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano)

Schubert: Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Hungarian Melody in B minor D817
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894

The pianism is exemplary. David Fray has probably never hit an ugly note, nor failed to produce textures of luminous clarity and seductive depth and colour...Beautiful, certainly, in its way;... - BBC Music Magazine, Awards Issue 2015,


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphonies 1, 2 & 3 - Danish RSO, Herbert Bolmstedt.*

Just added this set to the collection, too early to draw comparisions with the later San Francisco recordings - I'm currently enjoying them on their own merits.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Czech Philharmonic - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## Rogerx

CD24:

Bruckner: Symphony No.9

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Wilhelm Furtwangler_

Again listening through Apple AirPods Max headphones with full electronic trickery on, including a simulation of stereo placement with modification based on head position ("Spatialize Stereo with Head Tracked" in Applespeak). I think it is helping with counteracting the rather thin vintage mono sound, which has always been an impediment to me enjoying vintage recordings older than about 1957.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening. All excellent.

Schuman: Symphonies 4 & 9. Schwarz, Seattle. Expanding my listening with Schuman. Symphony 4 was compelling and a natural progression from the third. The ninth was harsh and angry in places but no less engaging.










Bach: Violin Sonatas. Mullova, Dantone










Mozart: Violin Concertos. Mutter, LPO










Mozart: Symphony 41. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7. Karajan, Vienna. 1962 live recording. Couldn't find allbum cover.

Strauss: Four Last Songs. Jessye Norman, Masur, Leipzig










Shostakovich: String Quartets 7, 8. Miaskovsky 13. Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr.5 Es-dur op.73/ Beethoven: Triple
Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

Christian Zacharias (piano)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Vonk

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Christian Zacharias
(piano), Heinrich Schiff (violone)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich, 1st, 4th and 11th Symphonies (today)
Vassily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra

A box I got 4 my birthday a few years ago


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 'Great'*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Wilhelm Furtwangler_

Again listening through Apple AirPods Max headphones with full electronic trickery on, including a simulation of stereo placement with modification based on head position ("Spatialize Stereo with Head Tracked" in Applespeak). I think it is helping with counteracting the rather thin vintage mono sound, which has always been an impediment to me enjoying vintage recordings older than about 1957.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5-6


----------



## eljr

Alexander Kastalsky: Requiem

Joseph Charles Beutel (bass-baritone), Anna Dennis (soprano)

Cathedral Choral Society, The Clarion Choir, Chamber Choir of St. Tikhon's Monastery, Kansas City Chorale, Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Leonard Slatkin

Most of the music is clearly steeped in the Orthodox tradition, infused with memories of Mozart's Requiem, but includes disquieting elements such as the Musorgsky-like funeral bell chord which... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2020, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 28th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: 8574245
Label: Naxos
Length: 63 minutes
Nominee - Best Choral Performance
Grammy Awards
63rd Awards (2021)
Nominee - Best Choral Performance


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 'Choral'*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Ferenc Fricsay_

Probably my favorite recording of Beethoven's 9th symphony, although several others come close.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 5; Adagio K.261; Rondo K.373

Joshua Bell (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Eramire156

*Dsch with my morning oatmeal*

Over at the weekly quartet thread Dsch no.5, is the quartet of the week, and I haven't listened to much Shostakovich lately.

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
String Quartet no.5 in B flat major, op.92*









*Quatuor Danel *

another recording









*Shostakovich Quartet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part one scattered throughout this afternoon.

Piano Quartet in D-minor (1918-19 - rev. 1921 and 1974-75):










_Portsmouth Point_ - overture for orchestra (1924-25):
_Belshazzar's Feast_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources, selected by Osbert Sitwell] (1931 - rev. 1948):










_Sinfonia Concertante_ for piano and orchestra (1926-27):










Viola Concerto (1928-29 - rev. 1961):










_The Winds_ - song for voice and piano, from Four Songs [Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne] (1918):
_Tritons_ - song for voice and piano [Text: William Drummond of Hawthornden] (1920):
Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_ for two reciters and chamber ensemble, arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. 1932):
Three settings from _Façade - An Entertainment_ for two reciters and chamber ensemble, arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - arr. c. 1997):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162214


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Goldberg Variations

Angela Hewitt, piano

2000, compilation 2010


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Egmont & Leonore No. 3 Overture*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Ferenc Fricsay_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Harp Concerto, Op. 25
Yolanda Kondonassis (harp)
Oberlin Orchestra
Raphael Jiménez*


----------



## Vasks

*Saint-Saens - Prelude to "Christmas Oratorio" (Cambreling/Arion)
Liszt - Weihnachtsbaum (Andjaparidze/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - Say where is he born/There shall a star from "Christus" (Lumsden/Nimbus)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame

Mariss Jansons, Tatiana Serjan, Misha Didyk, Larissa Diadkova, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:










Conlon's Zemlinsky series on EMI is essential listening, IMHO. Decadence at its finest.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schumann - Violin Concerto*
Thomas Zehetmair, Chamber Orchestra of Paris

Maybe not one of Schumann's better works, but worthy of more recognition than it gets.


----------



## cougarjuno

Ashkenazy blisters through these Beethoven symphonies. Very energetic performances.


----------



## SanAntone

*Boris Giltburg *performs *Petrossian*: _In the Wake of Ea_






Among Rachmaninoff, Beethoven, Brahms and Mozart was this excellent new concertante work by *Michel Petrossian* - _In the Wake of Ea_. Performed during the final round of the Queen Elisabeth Competition in 2013.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Trio no.1 in E flat major, op.1 no.1
Piano Trio no.2 in G major, op.1 no.2
Piano Trio no.8 in B flat major 









Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

Thrilling! The only quibble I have is that I think the recording from the first cycle is a bit better recorded, particularly in the latest remastering.


----------



## KevinJS

New arrival:

Mahler 3rd - Chailly/Concertgebouw - 2xHybrid SACD


----------



## SanAntone

*Messiaen*: _Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus_
Anton Batagov


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part two for the rest of tonight.

Symphony no.1 in B-flat minor for orchestra (1932-35):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the play _As You Like It_ by William Shakespeare (with one unused song featuring female voice), arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1936 - arr. 1989):










_Under the Greenwood Tree_ for voice and piano, arr. of an unused song from the music for the play _As You Like It_ by William Shakespeare (1936):










_A Litany: Drop drop, slow tears_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Phineas Fletcher] (1916 - rev. 1930):
_Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: from _The Song of Solomon_] (1938):










Violin Concerto (1938-39):


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 4 'The Inextinguishable' - Danish RSO, Herbert Blomstedt.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Rott-Symphony no.1

Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162224


*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Piano Concerto No. 2, op. 102
Sonata for violin and piano, op. 134
Concerto No. 1 for piano, trumpet, and string orchestra, op. 35

Alexander Melnikov, piano
Isabelle Faust, violin
Jeroen Berwaerts, trumpet
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Teodor Currentzis, direction

2011


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162225


*Richard Strauss*

An Alpine Symphony

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

1981


----------



## MusicSybarite

ObsoleteUtopia said:


> A variety of music by Ernest Bloch. I've enjoyed all of it I've heard in the last day or two (I usually only have one or two hours a day to listen to music on a non-background level): mostly melancholy, but usually warm-hearted and inviting as well. I get emotionally involved.
> 
> But I have to admit that essentially none of it has stuck in my head and earwormed me even half an hour later. I don't know if that's because Bloch simply didn't come up with a lot of grabby melodies to go with the intensity of the moods or if my earworm-generating mechanisms went on strike. I'll keep some of this music in my rotation - especially the Suite for Viola - for a while and see what happens.


That is because you haven't heard his glorious and epic *Symphony in C sharp minor* yet (?)

And what about Schelomo? The _Concerto symphonique_ for piano and orchestra? The Violin Concerto? The Concerti Grossi?


----------



## pmsummer

MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovhaness*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner - conductor
_
RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## Tempesta

Paolo Giacometti / Rossini: Complete Works for Piano, Vol. 8 (Hybrid SACD)


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Cancionero Musical de Palacio - Cancionero Musical de Colombina*
La Morra
Arianna Savall - harp, voice
Petter Udland Johansen - fiddle, voice
Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
Corina Marti - flue, harpsichord, direction
Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute, direction
_
Ramée_


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphony #9, from this box:


----------



## pmsummer

AQUITANIA
_Advent & Christmas Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th century)_
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby & Barbara Thornton - directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Concerto Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Gábor Homoky & Old Sounds
András Keller (Conductor)
Ferenc Snétbereger (Guitar)
Roby Lakatos (Violin)
Xénia Sárközi (Soprano)

Program

George Enescu
Romanian Rhapsody No. 1

János Bihari
When Money Dried Up
Verbunk And Fast
Arr. Kálmán Cséki, Gábor Homoky

Ferenc Liszt
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
Arr. Kálmán Cséki

Roby Lakatos
Symphony 'The Bird In The Dust'

Armando Manzanero
It's Impossible (Somos Novios)
Arr. Kálmán Cséki, Gábor Homoky

Ferenc Snétberger
Rhapsody No. 1 For Guitar And Orchestra

Ferenc Snétberger
In Memory Of My People 3. Movement- Dance

Elvis Presley
Heartbreak Hotel
Arr. Gábor Homoky, Kálmán Cséki

Carpathian Rock Medley
Arr. Gábor Homoky

Georges Boulanger
Avant De Mourir
Arr. Kálmán Cséki

Pablo De Sarasate
Carmen Fantasy
Arr. Kálmán Cséki, Gábor Homoky

Johannes Brahms / Arnold Schönberg
Piano Quartet Op. 25 - 4th Movement

Recording: June 11 2021 - Instituto Italiano di Cultura | Budapest
Director: Imre Szabó-Stein
Duration: 01:27


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ : Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Orchestral Set No. 2
Concertgebouw
MTT*










This work is like what if Debussy and Berg both collaborated on a piece. Anyway, love it to bits. MTT is clearly a conductor who understands Ives music.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6:
Vivaldi Concertos for Lute & Mandolin
Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Langgaard
Symphony No. 9, BVN 282, "From Queen Dagmar's City"
Danish National SO
Dausgaard*


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## 13hm13

An "old" CD from 1983 ...








Giuseppe Verdi, Riccardo Chailly, National Philharmonic Orchestra - 7 Overtures / Ouvertures / Ouvertüren
London Records - 410 141-2


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Overtures

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Rogerx

Arensky: The Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio (piano trio),

Peter Wiley (cello), Menahem Pressler (piano), Ida Kavafian (violin)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18, String Quintet No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 87

Mendelssohn String Quartet, Robert Mann (viola)


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart 40/41

CD #7 from this DG box:


----------



## vincula

Lenny's rendition of Mahler's no.5 with the Wiener boys never fails to move me.









My electricity bill should be reduced every time I spin this album.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Nabucco

Elena Souliotis (Abigaille),Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

I remember seeing the original of this front cover in East Germany in a museum.
Where we use before Christ they spoke of: before _our _time. Religion forbidden.

This is not meant to offend anyone about religion.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Rott-Symphony no.1
> 
> Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.


Listened again this morning....rather impressive!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Purists should probably stay away. Haïm's take on Monteverdi's opera is unashamedly operatic (well it is, after all, an opera) with singers well versed in stage performances. There is no doubling of the various roles, which makes for a large cast of quite famous voices.

I'm not a purist and I think this might just be the most enjoyable performance of the opera I've ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Malx

Finishing off this particular Nielsen cycle this morning:
*Nielsen Symphonies 5 & 6 'Sinfonia semplice' - Danish RSO, Herbert Blomstedt.*

I've used the newer Warner label image as the older EMI one I found on the net has disappeared from my previous posts for some reason. No big deal in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Scapino_ - comedy overture for orchestra (1940):










Suite for orchestra from the ballet _The Wise Virgins_, after the music of J.S. Bach (1940):










Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _Major Barbara_, arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1941 - arr. c. 1990):
_Fanfare_ and _March_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the play _Macbeth_, arr. by Christopher Palmer (orig. 1942 - arr. c. 1990):










_Spitfire Prelude and Fugue_ for orchestra, from the music for the film _The First of the Few_ (1942):










Music for the film _Henry V_ - scenario for two narrators, mixed choir and orchestra arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1944 - arr. 1988):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61/ Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ : Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Vladimir Fedoseyev - Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel*

!752 version (1994)

Handel is a composer I don't listen very often to , this Messiah is very beautiful but has a certain modesty that appeals to me. No exaggerated sentimentality, but a clear view of the music itself.
Recording and performance are first rate, and King's College Cambridge's participation is certainly an extra point in its favour.
It is an approach that as a whole makes a convincing impression.

Brandenburg Consort Roy Goodman
The Choir of King's College Cambridge Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Chilham

Higdon: Violin Concerto

Vasily Petrenko, Hilary Hahn, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emanuel

Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Evelyn Glennie, Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Saariaho: L'Amour de Loin

Kent Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Daniel Belcher, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Marie-Ange Todorovitch, Ekaterina Lekhina


----------



## eljr

Pyrotechnia: Fire & Fury from 18th-Century Italy

Bojan Čičić (violin)

The Illyria Consort

Čičić's approach - sensitive and fluid, while never less than technically immaculate - shows these unashamedly swaggering pieces in all their ostentatious magnificence. - David Smith, Presto Classical, 29th October 2021
Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: DCD34249
Label: Delphian
Length: 72 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
29th October 2021


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Rogerx

Jenkins: Stabat Mater

Belinda Sykes (vocal) & Jurgita Adamonytė (mezzo-soprano)

EMO Ensemble, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus, Pasi Hyökki


----------



## Guest

Kokkonen, Symphony No 3 and 4.










Of the two the third symphony made an impression of being more "uncompromising" and intense. The forth required a repeat listening for appreciation. The general impression is reserved passages which build up to climaxes which sound more "tonal" than I have come to expect from Kokkonen. Both worthwhile symphonies well performed and recorded.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first 3 movements)
_Vienna Philharmonic - Mehta_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162235


Romantic Songs

Jonas Kaufmann, tenor
Helmut Deutsch, piano

2020


----------



## Rogerx

John Rutter: The Christmas Album

The Choir and Orchestra of Clare College, Cambridge, John Rutter

trad.: Child in a manger
trad.: Ding dong! merrily on high
anon.: Ding Dong! Merrily on High
trad.: Flemish Carol
anon.: Gabriel's message. Basque Carol
trad.: I saw a maiden
anon.: I Saw Three Ships
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
trad.: King Jesus hath a Garden
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
anon.: The noble stem of Jesse
anon.: Up! Good Christen folk, and listen (Tune from Piae Cantiones)
trad.: Wassail Song
trad.: Wexford Carol
Darke: In the Bleak Midwinter
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Praetorius, M: Omnis mundus jocundetur
Rutter: Donkey carol
Rutter: Mary's lullaby
Tchaikovsky: Legend, Op. 54, No. 5


----------



## Vasks

*Quilter - A Children's Overture (Howarth/Conifer CD)
Reinecke - Toy Symphony (Lewenthal/Seraphim LP)
de Frumerie - Pastoral Suite (Bernardi/CBC CD)
Dupre - Nativite from "Symphonie-Passion" (Engels/Naxos CD)
Vaughn Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols (Best/Hyperion CD)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Going through *Shostakovich's* *SQ* cycle (again) with the *Borodins* on Melodiya...NP: *String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 4*


----------



## vincula

haziz said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 2* (first 3 movements)
> _Vienna Philharmonic - Mehta_


Great album. I love this rendition on Mahler no.2 with Mehta "on steriods":lol: That Decca Legends edition sounds splendid and really does it justice.

Having a Mahlerian day myself. Have been listening to Bernstein/Mahler since this morning. This one right now:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven iano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto*
_Maria Kliegel - Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia - Halasz_


----------



## Malx

After a wee diversion into the symphonies of Nielsen back to Mahler this afternoon.

*Mahler, Symphony No 3 - Anna Larsson (contralto), London Symphony Chorus & CBSO Youth Chorus , Berlin Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*

IMO one of the best Mahler 3's - a live recording of the concert in the Royal Festival Hall on the 11th October 1999. I like the relative spontaneity of live recordings although its fair to say not all are as successful as this one.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> After a wee diversion into the symphonies of Nielsen back to Mahler this afternoon.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 3 - Anna Larsson (contralto), London Symphony Chorus & CBSO Youth Chorus , Berlin Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*
> 
> IMO one of the best Mahler 3's - a live recording of the concert in the Royal Festival Hall on the 11th October 1999. I like the relative spontaneity of live recordings although its fair to say not all are as successful as this one.


My favorite recording of Abbado's Mahler is actually the 3rd, but not the live one. This one to be exact with Jessye Norman (and Wiener Philharmoniker):










I also love Abbado's Chicago 5th and 7th. His Berliner performances are a bit too dull for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3
Jessye Norman, soprano
Norbert Balatsch, chorus master
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
Claudio Abbado*


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky-Korsakov and Borodin*
_RPO - Beecham_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Starting this


----------



## ando

*the mozart recordings* (2015, glossa)
*orchestra 18th century 
frans brüggens* conductor

I checked out this 8 CD set out from the NYPL. Hard to find (not even streaming anywhere).

The famous clarinet concerto which comes with the set -


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Kirill Kondrashin_


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_Beatriz's Song_ for voice and strings from the music for the radio play _Christopher Columbus_, arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Text: Louis MacNeice] (orig. 1942 - arr. ????):










_Where Does the Uttered Music Go?_ - anthem for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Masefield] (1946):
_Coronation Te Deum_ for mixed choir, organ and orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and organ by Simon Preston and Mark Blatchly (orig. 1952 - arr. ????):










String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1944-47):










Music for the film _Hamlet_ - scenario for narrator and large orchestra, arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1948 - arr. c. 1990):










_Façade - An Entertainment_ for male and female reciters, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, alto saxophone, trumpet, cello and percussion [Texts: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1922 - rev. and then expanded by 1951):


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 2 - Rattle - CBSO


----------



## Merl

2 Shosty SQ5 recordings but one of them is hugely impressive and the other is just recommendable. No spoilers.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10*
_WDR Sinfonieorchester, Rudolf Barshai_


----------



## Eramire156

CD 5 from the Willi Boskovsky box set

*Franz Schubert 
Quintet in A major, D667 "Trout"
String Quintet in C major, D956









Members of the Wiener Oktett
Clifford Curzon

Wiener Philharmoniker Quartett
Richard Harand *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Berlin Philharmonic, March, 1942. David Hurwitz just proclaimed this recording as overrated. I don't know if he's heard the Music & Arts remastering, but it's a lot better than my original recording.

Personally, I would call it a singular performance. I don't have anything recordings of the 9th that are as intense as this one, at least in my collection.


----------



## eljr

Christmas with Bach

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin (early music ensemble), Isabelle Faust (violin), Andreas Scholl (counter-tenor), Barbara Schlick (soprano), La Chapelle Royale (early music ensemble), Dorothee Mields (soprano), Ingeborg Danz (contralto), Kristian Bezuidenhout (early keyboard instruments), Antoine Tamestit...

Release Date: 10th Dec 2021
Catalogue No: HMNOEL20212DI
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 1 hour 44 minutes


----------



## ando

*Mozart Complete Piano Sonatas Fazil Say 
*
YouTubeMusic playlist


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 3 - Chailly - Concertgebouw


----------



## 13hm13

William Grant Still / Amy Beach* - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Krueger - Afro-American Symphony / Gaelic Symphony, Op. 32


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez and the CSO.

Mahler-Symphony no.9.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Last piece before bed - Turnage, from the wreckage, los, Daniel harding, hakan hardenberger (trumpeting)

love this work, and what a performance!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162251


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Suites for Solo Cello, BWV 1007-1012

Janos Starker, cello

1997, reissued 2010


----------



## haziz

*Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7*
_London Symphony Orchestra - István Kertész_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Recent listening: Some beautiful favorite Christmas works that I tend to return to yearly. Sorry, no pictures.

*Saint-Saëns - Christmas Oratorio*
Anders Eby, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Mikaeli Chamber Choir

*Honegger - Christmas Cantata*
Vladimir Jurowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir

*Britten - A Ceremony of Carols*
Harry Christophers, The Sixteen


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto*
_Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - Szell_

My favorite recording of this great masterpiece.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162252


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Cantatas BWV 35, 169, 170

Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans

2016


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto*
_Rostropovich - Czech Philharmonic - Talich_

I am not as familiar with this recording of the concerto. It seems to be well regarded. I still think I prefer Fournier's rendition, and not just because of the more "modern" (1961 as opposed to 1952) sound, although this does seem to be a fine version.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Colin Davis conducts Sibelius - The 7 Symphonies (with Finlandia Op. 26/Der Schwan Von Tuonela Op. 22,2/Tapiola Op. 112). Boston Symphony Orchestra. Philips reissue 5LP box set. unknown release, originally 1977.

Going to start at No. 1 and see where I end up.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new arrival:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Sara Jakubiak, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner*










Dare I say this is some of Gardner's best conducting. I kid you not! He is in his element in this Expressionist sound-world that Schoenberg created. I hope he continues recording Schoenberg and Berg would be nice, too.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Holst*

The Planets, Op. 32

The Ambrosian Singers, John McCarthy- chorus master
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn

It's been a while since I've listened to this piece. It's great fun. I will have to visit it more often.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
Piano concerto no 23 in A major, KV 488

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)
Symphony no 6 in A major

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink (Conductor)
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano)

Recording: December 14 2018 - Concertgebouw | Amsterdam
Director: Joost Honselaar
Duration: 01:40


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Prokofiev: Piano Concertos

Van Cliburn (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Walter Hendl


----------



## Rogerx

*Michael Tilson Thomas (Los Angeles, Californië, 21 December 1944)*



John Adams: Absolute Jest

Orli Shaham (piano) & Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

Synergy Vocals, San Francisco Symphony & St. Lawrence String Quartet, Michael Tilson Thomas & John Adams


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Biblical Songs, Op. 99
Jindřich Jindrák, baritone
Prague Symphony Orchestra
Václav Smetácek*

From this set -


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Songs_ (arr. by Schoenberg for voice and chamber ensemble)
Susan Platts, Charles Reid, Roderick Williams, Attacca Quartet, Virginia Arts Festival Players, Joann Falleta


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
London Sinfonietta
Chailly*










Such an infectious work. Never heard this performance before from Chailly/London Sinfonietta. Sounds sprightly so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny - Concerto & Symphony

Liu Xiao Ming & Horst Gobel (pianos)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
James Clark (treble vocals), Julian Godlee (vocals), Osian Ellis (harp), James Clarke (vocals)
Choir of King's College Cambridge
Sir David Willcocks*










*Sir David Willcocks*









This is without a doubt my favorite recording of _A Ceremony of Carols_ and I own many of them. It even bests Britten's own, which is no easy feat. I believe that Willcocks was in his element in this particular work.


----------



## 13hm13

Sy. 1 ... on ....

Sinding - Symphonies - Rasilainen


----------



## 13hm13

Gaetano Brunetti - Symphonies - Concerto Köln


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Violin Sonatas Op. 12

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)



> With some discs, you can just tell that everything's going to go like a dream… The freshness and spontaneity of these interpretations is unfaltering, as is the instantaneous rapport and subtle,... - Gramophone Magazine, December 2019


----------



## vincula

Unknown (to me) orchestra and conductor, but my ears tell me this is really really well-played.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

vincula said:


> Unknown (to me) orchestra and conductor, but my ears tell me this is really really well-played.
> 
> View attachment 162262
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


But a fabulous violin player for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> But a fabulous violin player for sure.


Absolutely. That's how I found about this recording. Gilman took me here :angel:!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem +and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, +
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Fritz Reiner,+ Zubin Mehta


----------



## Marinera

Lalande - Les Soupers Du Roy

Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent performances of all three works.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Christmas Music

Sarah Fox (soprano) & Roderick Williams (baritone)

The Joyful Company of Singers & City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Vaughan Williams: On Christmas Night
Vaughan Williams: The First Nowell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Italian opera part eleven of eleven for either side of lunch. Probably appropriate that I should conclude with the final works from two of the immortals.

_Falstaff_ - opera in three acts after scenes from the plays _The Merry Wives of Windsor_ and _Henry IV, parts 1 and 2_ by William Shakespeare [Libretto: Arrigo Boito] (1889-92 - rev. 1893 and 1894):










_Turandot_ - 'dramma lirico' in three acts after the play by Count Carlo Gozzi [Libretto: Giuseppe Adami and Renato Simoni] (1921-24 inc. - final part posthumously completed by Franco Alfano in 1926):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I haven't listened to this recording before. Compelling and smooth, very nice so far


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
JEAN SIBELIUS (1865-1957)
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 46 - Suite (excerpts)
Nightride and Sunrise, Op. 55
London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Cataloque d'Oiseau

CD 1 1er Livre

complete with feathers ......


----------



## Rogerx

Hitchcock The Great Movie Thrillers

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Herrmann


----------



## Vasks

*Haydn - Introduction to Winter from "The Seasons" (Huss/Koch CD)
Vivaldi - Winter from "The Four Seasons" (Standage/CRD LP)
Tchaikovsky - December: Noel from "Les Saisons" (Bronfman/Sony CD)
Waldteufel - Skater's Waltz (Karajan/Angel LP)
Gould - Winter from "Burchfield Gallery" (composer/RCA CD)
Larsson - A Winter's Tale (Bernardi/CBC CD)*


----------



## eljr

Leon Kirchner: Music for Orchestra
Boston Modern Orchestra Project & Gil Rose
September 30, 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Kathleen Battle: A Christmas Celebration

Kathleen Battle

Orchestra of St. Luke's -Leonard Slatkin


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162266


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Fantasia in C minor, BWV 906
Two-part Inventions, BWV 772-786
Three-part Inventions, BWV 787-801
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903

Angela Hewitt, piano

1994, compilation 2010


----------



## eljr

Edward Gardner conducts Holst & R. Strauss - Vinyl Edition

CBSO Youth Chorus & National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain, Edward Gardner

Here these showpieces are played with all the zest and freshness one may hope for from these highly skilled young musicians...It perhaps does not require a conductor of Edward Gardner's calibre... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2017, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 27th Jan 2017
Catalogue No: ABRD5179
Label: Chandos


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes BRAHMS* (1833-1897) | _Symphony No. 3 in F major_, Op. 90
Philharmoniker Hamburg/Simone Young


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 (B130)
Guarneri Trio Prague*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31 & 32

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

I just listened to Livre 1-2 & 3. Now continuing with Livre 4

SACD 2

I am very impressed by Aimard's delicate playing, he gives an exceptional lightness to these pieces, making them more accessible.
You become enchanted by the apparently bizarre sounds, this disappears when you put aside the concept of what music is or should be.
A charm arises that at times overwhelms and moves you.
The recording has a great transparency that does not violate the cohesion.
You wonder how it is that this paradise of sounds remains so closed to many.
At first it seems like a puzzle because you try to approach it in an analytic way, you try to see coherence from the tradition and here it goes wrong.
This music also goes to the heart as well as the head, new sounds that first have to be understood through repeated consumption with the result (hopefully) that more and more light falls through the window until we are part of what gives this composition its meaning.
Obviously, it was not the intention to deliberately erect a barrier that would indicate vain snobbery, the artist wants to be a trailblazer in clearing new ground. Your whole perception of what beauty is or means changes radically.
There are people who have lost their appreciation for composers such as Mozart, for example, and have come to regard it as a museum piece.
Happy is he who discovers the new without losing the appreciation for the old.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
_Czech Philharmonic - Paul Kletzki_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring / Jeu de cartes

Otmar Suitner, Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Kegel, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

Staff Christmas party today. Only two of us left. Nice lunch and discovered Monbazillac wine. A new wine for me despite living seven years in France. Net result is only some light listening today:










Vivaldi: The Four Seasons "Winter"

Adrian Chandler, La Serenissima










Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3

Christian Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Ending with livre 5-6 & 7


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Préludes, Livre I
Jacobs*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Romeo & Juliet, Op. 64
LSO
Previn*


----------



## SONNET CLV

My kind of insanity prompts me to ponder such things as "what should I play to usher in the winter solstice?". I suspect I am fortunate to allow for such sensibilities, sensible or not as they may seem.

But at 10:59 this morning of December 21, 2021, I launched my first listening session of the Winter with a pick of three concertos, none of which has much anything to do with winter or solstices or ... whatever I am intending to "celebrate" this morning of the shortest day of the year. But these are among my favorite concertos, and I never mind hearing one of them (or all three) one more time.

I opened the session with the Samuel Barber Violin Concerto as performed by Gil Shaham:









I continued with a cello concerto, the one by Gerald Finzi, performed by Raphael Wallfisch:









I concluded the session with a return to the opening disc, here for the Korngold Violin Concerto, again with Shaham.

Perhaps these modern/neo-Romantic works have little to do with winter, but they have a lot to do with the music I enjoy and cherish, and for a day with short light and a lengthy night, that's good enough for me.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: _Symphony No. 4_ | _Alto Rhapsody_ | _Schicksalslied_
Orchestra des Champs-Élysées | Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## jim prideaux

Earlier today I was in an Oxfam shop where I chanced upon the vinyl box set of Bohm and the BPO performing the complete Schubert symphonies at a very very good price....now listening to the 3rd and it seems to be in remarkably condition.

And more importantly perhaps....really impressive performances ( as might be expected from these heavyweights!)

If my daughter in law decides my grandson would benefit from a particular present I have in mind for my grandson it will serve as an excuse to go back to the nearby town I was visiting and pick up the Jochum BPO Bruckner cycle ( also on vinyl).

( the second movement is so gracefully performed.....and with a certain humour!)


----------



## haziz

Falla et al .....................


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107
Concertgebouw
Haitink*

From this marvelous sounding box:


----------



## ando

*Quatuor Diotima Schoenberg | Berg | Anton Webern Complete Works For String Quartet* (2016, Naïve)

This 5 Cd set from composers of the 2nd Viennese School commemorated the string quartet's 20th anniversary. YouTubeMusic edition.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Messiaen this afternoon. The awesome La transfiguration de notre seigneur Jésus-Christ from this disc


----------



## Neo Romanza

ando said:


> View attachment 162272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quatuor Diotima Schoenberg | Berg | Anton Webern Complete Works For String Quartet* (2016, Naïve)
> 
> This 5 Cd set from composers of the 2nd Viennese School commemorated the string quartet's 20th anniversary. YouTubeMusic edition.


This is one set I just couldn't get into and I absolutely LOVE Schoenberg and Berg (Webern I'm slowly coming around to, but he'll never be a favorite). The performances are too emotionally withdrawn and lack that edginess that the music requires, especially the Schoenberg and Berg.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67 and No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck

I'm finally giving these performances a good listen (a friend has loaned me his copy on disc). They are as certainly as excellent as I'd been led to believe! Recommended.


----------



## haziz

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67 and No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck
> 
> I'm finally giving these performances a good listen (a friend has loaned me his copy on disc). They are as certainly as excellent as I'd been led to believe! Recommended.


Excellent performances, and superbly recorded by Reference Recordings (which they are well known for).


----------



## Knorf

haziz said:


> Excellent performances, and superbly recorded by Reference Recordings (which they are well known for).


Absolutely! I enjoyed this very much.


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67 and No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck
> 
> I'm finally giving these performances a good listen (a friend has loaned me his copy on disc). They are as certainly as excellent as I'd been led to believe! Recommended.


Ive been championing that one for years. Absolute cracker of a disc. I rate it much higher than Carlos Kleiber (the 7th is stellar). Yeah, sacrilege, I know.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Vienna PO, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> Ive been championing that one for years. Absolute cracker of a disc. I rate it much higher than Carlos Kleiber (the 7th is stellar). Yeah, sacrilege, I know.


I'm not sure I'd go with "much higher," myself, but I would concur, at least, with considering it an absolutely competitive and distinct alternative. Frankly, I'm glad for both!


----------



## bharbeke

I am slowly making my way through the massive set called The Chopin Masters - 28 Great Pianists. I can recommend the Piano Concerto No. 2 from Vladimir Ashkenazy.

For those who have heard the set (or its component pieces) before, are there any milestone performances I should pay extra attention to?


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> I'm not sure I'd go with "much higher," myself, but I would concur, at least, with considering it an absolutely competitive and distinct alternative. Frankly, I'm glad for both!


Oi, stop arguing and just accept I'm right, Knorfster! Lol


----------



## Merl

Earlier and just now, two different accounts of Shosty SQ5 from the St Petersburg Quartet. Enjoyed both, tbh, but very different interpretations.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Dvorak* - Symphony No.3
VPO - Myung-Whun Chung

Like many fellow forumistas, I have more Dvorak symphonies in my collection than you could shake a stick at, and that's to say nothing about complete cycles.

I only bought this CD a couple of years ago. Somehow Chung gets overlooked, it seems to me, despite some great releases (Otello, excellent Messiaen recordings (especially Des Canyons Aux Etoiles, my numero uno performance), an absolutely stellar Nielsen 3, to name just a few in my collection).


----------



## ando

Neo Romanza said:


> This is one set I just couldn't get into and I absolutely LOVE Schoenberg and Berg (Webern I'm slowly coming around to, but he'll never be a favorite). The performances are too emotionally withdrawn and lack that edginess that the music requires, especially the Schoenberg and Berg.


Couldn't disagree more. Edginess, particularly with Schoenberg, is often a turn off. I like it tempered or modulated, if you will, and I especially like their airy approach. Different strokes!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bach - Christmas Oratorio*
Schreier, Staatskapelle Dresden, et al.

The whole thing. Simply delightful!


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel* | _Complete Works for Solo Piano_ | Bertrand Chamayou


----------



## Tempesta

_Bach: The Organ Works / Das Orgelwerk_








on now through Christmas


----------



## jim prideaux

Spent a bit of time over the last week or so with Samuel Barber's orchestral music. Tonight had a first listen to a cd that I had found relatively cheap. It includes the Violin Concerto and having been listening to Shaman and Stern recently this performance strikes me as being more concerned with the 'elegaic' elements......not by any means intended as a criticism!

includes the Capricorn Concerto ( Flute, Oboe Trumpet and Strings) and the Cello Concerto.

Takezawa,Isserlis,Slatkin and the St Louis S.O.


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> Oi, stop arguing and just accept I'm right, Knorfster! Lol


:lol:

You're hilarious!

Anyway...

No.


----------



## Eramire156

*Maurice Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor 

Felix Mendelssohn 
Piano Trio no.1 in D minor, op.49









Artur Rubinstein 
Jascha Heifetz
Gregor Piatigorsky*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Le sacre du printemps
Cleveland Orchestra
Chailly*

From this marvelous box -










This is my first-time listening this performance of _Le sacre_ and it's a damn fine one. Chailly is excellent at navigating all of the odd rhythmic meters that have been employed. The Cleveland Orchestra prove to be more than capable of the challenge (that I would expect any less from this orchestra).


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162281


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Quintet in E flat major, KV 452
Adagio in C minor and Rondeau in C major, KV 617

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Quintet in E flat major, op. 16

Stephen Hough, piano
Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet

2007


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Thomas Hampson, baritone
Wiener Philharmoniker
Bernstein*










Difficult to believe I bought this set for $48 many years ago. It's a magnificent achievement from Bernstein. Some prefer his earlier Columbia cycle, but, honestly, I love them both.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> Difficult to believe I bought this set for $48 many years ago. It's a magnificent achievement from Bernstein. Some prefer his earlier Columbia cycle, but, honestly, I love them both.


I do, too. There are a couple specific symphonies in either set whose performances I'm not quite so thrilled with, but I'm very glad we have both. And we also have the video cycle from the 1970s, which is excellent!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
Borodin Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I do, too. There are a couple specific symphonies in either set whose performances I'm not quite so thrilled with, but I'm very glad we have both. And we also have the video cycle from the 1970s, which is excellent!


I'm embarrassed to admit that I haven't even bought the DVD cycle you mentioned. I need to rectify this! Thanks for the reminder. And, yes, there are performances in both Bernstein cycles that I'm not too fond of, but the good certainly outweighs the negative here or, at least, for me it does.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 2 - Abbado - Wien


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Violin Concerto in D major op. 61
1 Allegro ma non troppo
2 Larghetto
3 Rondo. Allegro

Symphony no 6 in F major op. 68 'Pastorale'
1 Erwachen heiterer Empfindungen bei der Ankunft auf dem Lande. Allegro ma non troppo
2 Scene am Bach. Andante molto moto
3 Lustiges Zusammensein der Landleute. Allegro
4 Gewitter. Sturm. Allegro

5 Hirtengesang. Frohe und dankbare Gefühle nach dem Sturm. Allegretto

Casting

Berliner Philharmoniker
Bernard Haitink (Conductor)
Isabelle Faust (Violin)

Recording: April 1 2015 - Festspielhaus | Baden-Baden
Director: Torben Schmidt-Jacobsen
Duration: 01:30


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Concerto da Camera for solo violin, piano, timpani, percussion & string orchestra, H. 285
Bohuslav Matoušek (violin), Karel Košárek (piano)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## opus55

Scriabin: Symphony No.1
Philadelphia Orchestra|Riccardo Muti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works for the night:

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 2 In B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
Russian State Choral Chapel
Alexander Yurlov, chorus master
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kondrashin*


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Abel: Six Piano Concertos Op. 11

Sabine Bauer (piano & harpsichord)

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## opus55

Telemann: Violin Concertos TWV 51
Elizabeth Wallfisch|L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dvorak* - Symphony No.3
> VPO - Myung-Whun Chung
> 
> Like many fellow forumistas, I have more Dvorak symphonies in my collection than you could shake a stick at, and that's to say nothing about complete cycles.
> 
> I only bought this CD a couple of years ago. Somehow Chung gets overlooked, it seems to me, despite some great releases (Otello, excellent Messiaen recordings (especially Des Canyons Aux Etoiles, my numero uno performance), an absolutely stellar Nielsen 3, to name just a few in my collection).


Agree completely regarding the recording of Nielsen 3rd.......and this recording of Dvorak 3rd/7th is equally impressive!
It is a shame that Chung only recorded four of the symphonies with the VPO on DG.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*George Frideric Handel*

Messiah, an oratorio in three parts

Kaaren Erickson & Sylvia McNair, sopranos
Alfreda Hodgson, mezzo-soprano
Jon Humphrey, tenor
Richard Stilwell, baritone
Layton James, harpsichord

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Chorus
Robert Shaw


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Collection Volume 1

Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 1

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

Schmidt, F: Notre Dame
Schmidt, F: Orchestral Music from 'Notre Dame'
Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 1 in E major


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ravel String Quartets Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Clarinet Quintet

Isabelle Van Keulen, Sharon Kam, Ulrike-Anima Mathé, Volker Jacobsen, Gustav Rivinius










Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4

Daniel Harding, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Maria João Pires










Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe










Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Ádám Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra










Debussy: Prelude a l'Apres-midi d'un Faune

London Symphony Orchestra & Valery Gergiev


----------



## Rogerx

*Giacomo Puccini (22 December 1858 - 29 November 1924)*



Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2010
> 
> In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis.


In short: Recording history from Decca.


----------



## vincula

*Chausson, Symphony in Bb, BSO/Charles Munch*

A peaceful morning in the woods. Ice & snow all around me.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012pmz
Donald Macleod witnesses Mozart under pressure from all angles. As the sands shifted, how could Mozart possibly keep his family afloat?

Five years before Mozart's premature death aged 35, the composer felt at the top of his game. He was performing regularly in Vienna and his music was beloved throughout the city. However, the Austro-Turkish War between the Habsburg Monarchy and the Ottoman Empire would soon have a negative impact on Mozart's prospects, along with changing musical taste in the Austrian capital. The nobility had more important things to do than hold concerts and commission new music. Money was in shorter supply. As a composer for hire, Mozart had to change tack and write chamber music for publication and for performance in middle class homes, rather than concertos for the nobility.

In today's programme Donald Macleod finds Mozart struggling to support his sickly wife Constanze. Those rejuvenating baths at Baden didn't come cheap.

Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543
I. Adagio - Allegro
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, conductor

Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Alfred Brendel, piano

Divertimento in E flat major, K. 563
II. Adagio
Trio Zimmermann

Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581
II. Larghetto
Jörg Widmann, clarinet
Arcanto String Quartet

Piano Sonata No. 17 in B flat major, K 570 
I. Allegro 
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerti per viola d'amore

Fabio Biondi (viola d'amore)

Europa Galante


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

Music for the film _Richard III_ - scenario for narrator and orchestra, arr. by Christopher Palmer [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1955 - arr. c. 1990):










Cello Concerto (1956):










_Partita_ for string orchestra (1957):










_A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ - march for orchestra (1959):










_Johannesburg Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1956):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1959-60):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Perahia is an excellent guide in the Mozart piano concertos. The sound on these 1970s recording is warm analogue stereo and very acceptable.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## vincula

Nice 'un! I've got the Sony box with Perahia playing all Mozart's piano concertos and rate 'em highly. Gets whirled quite often.



Tsaraslondon said:


> Perahia is an excellent guide in the Mozart piano concertos. The sound on these 1970s recording is warm analogue stereo and very acceptable.


Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kiki

My once-a-year ritual, Nutcracker. A compromise this year, just the suite. And it's Karajan's turn.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

213 years ago was the premiere of the 5th, so I'm listening to this recording that received very positive comments yesterday










Then the 7th from the same disc. I should listen to the 6th too, since it was premiered with the 5th, but I'll pass


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Songs Of Farewell 
I.How Sweet The Silent Backward Tracings 
I Stand On Some Mighty Eagles Back	
Joy, Shipmate, Joy! 
Now Finally To The Shore 
Cynara 
Two Aquarelles - 
Aquarelle I 
Aquarelle II 
Caprice And Elegy 
Legende 
Life's Dance


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bacxh - Michel Dalberto

Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052

Michel Dalberto (piano), Anne Queffélec (piano), Jacques Gauthier
(piano), Pascal Devoyon (piano)
Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard
Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## eljr

The Secret Mass

Choral Works by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu

Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Marcus Creed

In both works, the Danish National Vocal Ensemble, directed by Marcus Creed, produces an excellently-integrated sound, although they might have been bolder in defining climatic phrases in the... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 13th Apr 2018
Catalogue No: 6220671
Label: OUR Recordings
Length: 64 minutes
Recording of the Week
Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Edwin Crossley-Mercer (baritone), Yoan Hereau (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from this Japanese 24-bit remaster on Warner Classics:

*Delius
In a Summer Garden
Hallé Orchestra
Barbirolli*










Delius is excellent morning music as it isn't challenging and uniquely beautiful. For me, Barbirolli's Delius is more essential than anything I've heard from Beecham. Sorry, Delians out there...well, I know there are _some_ of you here.  I don't listen to this composer too often these days, but these shorter works (miniatures if you will) are where the composer truly shines.


----------



## opus55

Rogerx said:


> https://postimages.org/
> 
> Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 1
> 
> Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky
> 
> Schmidt, F: Notre Dame
> Schmidt, F: Orchestral Music from 'Notre Dame'
> Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 1 in E major


Rogerx, it always seems that I've never listened to the recordings you post here. Today I've decided to follow you around and listen to those on Spotify if I can find them. Currently listening to Schmidt Symphony No.1.

Happy holidays!


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - various works part six of six for the rest of the afternoon. As you can tell from the composition dates WW, who was never exactly prolific at the best of times, started to wind down in earnest towards the end of the 1960s. The accepted explanation is that Walton was simply struggling for inspiration. What I admired about him was that rather than allow the frustration of writer's block to consume him he simply put down his pen and continued to enjoy life in the sunshine of Ischia while he was still healthy enough to.

_Anon in Love_ - cycle of six songs for voice and guitar [Texts: anon. 16th and 17th century English] (1960):
_A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Thomas Jordan/William Wordsworth/anon./William Blake/Charles Morris/anon.] (1962-63):










_Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ for orchestra (1962-63):










_The Bear_ - 'An Extravaganza in One Act' after the play by Anton Chekhov for mezzo-soprano, baritone, bass and small orchestra [Libretto: Paul Dehn] (1967):










_Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten_ for orchestra (1969):










_The Twelve, An Anthem for the Feast of Any Apostle_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: W. H. Auden] (1964-65):
_Missa Brevis_ for unaccompanied double mixed choir, with organ in the _Gloria_ section (1966):
_Jubilate Deo_ for double mixed choir and organ (1971-72):
_Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ (1974 - rev. 1976):
_Cantico del Sole_ [_Canticle of the Sun_] for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: St. Francis of Assisi, transl. by S. Wright] (1977):
_Antiphon_ for mixed choir and organ [Text: George Herbert] (1977):


----------



## Guest

Saw this release mentioned on the internet somewhere.










At first I thought, "I should get that," then I thought, "wait, I _have_ that." (I swear the cover art had nothing to do with the purchase.)

Anyway, finally listened to the first two pieces over the past two days.

The first trio is indeed charming, especially the first movement. The second trio is a bit more substantial, with a weighty first movement and a finale that builds to an impressive apotheosis. Will try to find time for the third trio.

Lalo's output is small. I'm thinking of getting a recording of his symphony, possibly the BIS release.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_RPO - Leibowitz_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162292


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

String Quintet in E flat major, op. 4
String Quintet in C major, op. 29

The Nash Ensemble

2009


----------



## Neo Romanza

opus55 said:


> Rogerx, it always seems that I've never listened to the recordings you post here. Today I've decided to follow you around and listen to those on Spotify if I can find them. Currently listening to Schmidt Symphony No.1.
> 
> Happy holidays!


You should definitely explore more of Schmidt! He wrote some exquisite music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now for some gnarly early American Modernism:

*Crawford Seeger
String Quartet
Schoenberg Ensemble*










Fantastic piece! I bought this Crawford Seeger disc many years ago and it's been a constant source of wonderment and inspiration for me. Ives, Ruggles and Crawford Seeger never are given enough credit for how they broke away from the European classical tradition to create an entirely new idiom of their own.


----------



## Rogerx

CD25:

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Adam Harasiewicz,

Wiener Symphoniker, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Vasks

*Handel - Overture to "Messiah" (Shaw/Telarc)
JS Bach - Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" (Smith/Koch)
Biber - Rosary Sonata #3 "The Birth of Christ & Adoration by Shepherds" (Lautebacher/Vox)
Charpentier - Pastorale sur la naissance de N.S. Jesus-Christ (Christie/Hamonia mundi)*


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Piano Concerto No. 4, H358 'Incantation'
Ivo Kahánek (piano)
Bamberger Symphoniker
Jakub Hrůša*










Brilliant performance!


----------



## eljr

Akhnaten: Act I, Prelude: Refrain - Verse 1 - Verse 2

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021

Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Opera Recording


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Songs

Achrainer/Namekawa

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0160
Label: Orange Mountain
Runtime: 44:00


----------



## eljr

---------------------------------------------


----------



## SanAntone

*Fredrik Pacius* - _Symphony in D-minor_ (1850)






Fredrik Pacius (March 19, 1809, Hamburg -- January 8, 1891, Helsinki) was a German composer and conductor who lived most of his life in Finland. He has been called the "Father of Finnish music".


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Nonet
The Dartington Ensemble*


----------



## Malx

Interspersed among the Nielsen & Mahler symphonies I have been listening to this week has been *Shostakovich's String Quartet No 5.* My listening has been focused on the three recordings below which are within easy reach on my shelves.

*Pacifica Quartet / Borodin Quartet / Artemis Quartet*


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this disc from the early days of CD
Glorious recording of this romantic heavyweight


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam
Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
(1977)

A classic!










Followed by something completely different:

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Zdeněk Košler

New to me; borrowed from a friend. Immediately noticeable is how wonderful the orchestra sounds!


----------



## eljr

Sarah Kirkland Snider: Mass for the Endangered

Gallicantus & Gabriel Crouch

Snider's lucid score is at once powerful and delicate…Vocal ensemble Gallicantus brings vigour, colour and absolute clarity to the score, while the instrumental playing is top notch throughout.... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2020, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 25th Sep 2020
Catalogue No: 7559792005
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 42 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6
Wiener Philharmoniker
Bernstein*


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Zdeněk Košler
> 
> New to me; borrowed from a friend. Immediately noticeable is how wonderful the orchestra sounds!


It has taken me time to appreciate this set... Apart from the glorious Czech PO which is apparent from the outset, this set is like a slow stew where every flavour will slowly and gradually infiltrate into the meat.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Interspersed among the Nielsen & Mahler symphonies I have been listening to this week has been *Shostakovich's String Quartet No 5.* My listening has been focussed on the three recordings below which are within easy reach on my shelves.
> 
> *Pacifica Quartet / Borodin Quartet / Artemis Quartet*


And do you have a favorite amongst these? My go-to set is the Borodins on Melodiya (although I have the older set). The Pacifica is nice for a more modern set. I don't know the Artemis recording.


----------



## opus55

R.Schumann: Abegg Variations; Waldszenen
Michel Dalberto









Sibelius: Symphony No.3
London Symphony Orchestra|Anthony Collins


----------



## Knorf

Kiki said:


> It has taken me time to appreciate this set... Apart from the glorious Czech PO which is apparent from the outset, this set is like a slow stew where every flavour will slowly and gradually infiltrate into the meat.


An apt description, I think. Continuing with this cycle.

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphonies No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111 and No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Zdeněk Košler


----------



## Merl

Neo Romanza said:


> And do you have a favorite amongst these? My go-to set is the Borodins on Melodiya (although I have the older set). The Pacifica is nice for a more modern set.* I don't know the Artemis recording.*


You need to address that immediately, NR!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_LSO - Kertesz_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> You need to address that immediately, NR!


I'm sure I do, but I have so much in my backlog of recordings I need to get to that I'm not sure when I will.


----------



## eljr

Best Of Christmas Carols From The Choir Of Kings College

David Briggs (organ), Robin Barter (treble), John Bowen (treble), John Lambert (treble), Christopher Hughes (treble), Simon Haynes (treble), Roy Robertson (treble), Graham Green (treble)

Choir of King's College Cambridge, Stephen Cleobury

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4852504
Label: Decca
Length: 51 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162299


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

2020


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*
_Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra - Valek_

First time listening to this symphony cycle, although the "album" cover does look vaguely familiar, so it possible I may have sampled this before.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SanAntone said:


> *Fredrik Pacius* - _Symphony in D-minor_ (1850)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Pacius (March 19, 1809, Hamburg -- January 8, 1891, Helsinki) was a German composer and conductor who lived most of his life in Finland. He has been called the "Father of Finnish music".


Judging by his appearance all that crisp Nordic air must have done wonders for his follicles.


----------



## SanAntone

*Astor Piazzolla* | _Tangamente_










Piazzolla tells a story about how he came to find his style as a composer.

When he was 18 *Arthur Rubinstein* came to Buenos Aires and Piazzolla heard him play and fell in love with his playing, so much so that he went home and wrote a piano concerto. He went to Rubinstein's apartment in Buenos Aires and showed him the score. Rubinstein sat down at the piano and played the first page, and looked at Piazzolla and asked him, "do you like music?" And Piazzolla said "of course!" Rubinstein then asked "then why don't you study music?" Piazzolla said he wanted to study but had no teacher. With the help of Rubinstein and that of an Argentinian conductor, Piazzolla was introduced to *Alberto Ginastera*, with whom he studied privately for six years.

He then went to Paris to study with *Nadia Boulanger*.

He brought with him a stack of his compositions, symphonies, concertos, chamber music, everything he had written under Ginastera for six years. Boulanger had him play through it and commented, "this is very well written, but where is Piazzolla?" She asked him what music he came from and he shyly admitted that prior to studying with Ginastera had had played tango on the bandoneon.

She said "the tango is beautiful music and the bandoneon is a great instrument." Piazzolla then played her a tango he had written and she said, "There is Piazzolla. If you continue in this path, you will do well."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part one for tonight.

I think I have a passable cross-section of Robert Schumann's output, despite it being highly unlikely that he would make my 'favourite 20 composers' list in anything other than the lieder and solo piano categories. I haven't anything against Schumann's other works at all but I think lieder and solo piano brought out the inspiration in him far more vividly than the chamber/orchestral/choral music tended to do.

Throughout this overview compositions are not in strict chronological order as this would prevent me from playing a variety of works in one session due to Schumann's tendency up until the early 1840s to focus primarily on one genre at a time - in his case this was piano (c. 1830-39), song (over 120 written in 1840 alone) and chamber (1842) in that order.

_Papillons_ [_Butterflies_] - twelve pieces for piano op.2 (1829-31):
_Davidsbündlertänze_ [_Dances of the League of David_] - eighteen piece for piano op.6 (c. 1837):










_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of nine songs op.24 [Texts: Heinrich Heine] (1840):










Symphony no.1 [_Spring_] in B-flat for orchestra op.38 (1841):










String Quartet no.1 in A-minor op.41 no.1 (1842):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.41 no.2 (1842):


----------



## haziz

*Weinberg: Cello Concerto*
_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) - USSR State Symphony Orchestra - Gennady Rozhdestvensky_

I am not as familiar with Weinberg music as I probably should be, this is possibly the first or second time I am listening to his cello concerto.


----------



## ando

*Te Deum* Arvo Pärt, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra  (1993, ECM)


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Wind Concertos

Timothy Jones (horn), Olivier Stankiewicz (oboe), Andrew Marriner (clarinet), London Symphony Orchestra, Jaime Martín

Mozart: Oboe Concerto In C major, K314

Work length20:17

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021


----------



## eljr

-------------------------------------------


----------



## eljr

Gubaidulina: The Light of the End

Work length24:19

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-12-08
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-12-08
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
World Premiere Recording of the Year (New Music)
Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2021
World Premiere Recording of the Year (New Music)
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## eljr

Caplet: Deux Divertissements

Anaelle Tourret (harp)

Release Date: 17th Dec 2021
Catalogue No: ES2085


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO performing Dvorak's 3rd and 7th symphonies.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra - Valek_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162305


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben, op. 40
Burleske in D minor for piano and orchestra

Bertrand Chamayou, piano
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Antonio Pappano

2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> View attachment 162302
> 
> 
> View attachment 162303
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------


The Berg _Violinkonzert_ is one of my favorite works. How is this Zimmermann performance? My reference is Mutter/Levine on DG.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*

The Levine set was recommended by someone on TalkClassical and it's a relatively inexpensive download, so I jumped at it. You can tell Levine was a protege of Szell, because there is the orchestral precision of Szell, but there is also freedom in the playing which sounds spontaneous.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Smetana
String Quartet No. 1 In E Minor, "From My Life"
Panocha Quartet*


----------



## ando

* Marin Marais Pour La Violle et Le Théorbe*
*Hille Perl* (viola da gamba), *Lee Santana* (theorbo)

This would get the highest rating if the engineers had not muffled Perl. With Marais duets the viol needs to be brought forward with as little reverb as possible (imo). Here the muddiness nearly wrecks it. Course it might have been a mic issue at the time of recording. Otherwise, a splendid collaboration.

I know comparisons are odious but if you listen to, for example, Jordi Savall on bass viol where the recording has him pitched forward the difference is striking:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Symphony No. 2, H. 295
BBC SO
Jiří Bělohlávek*










Losing Bělohlávek in 2017 was a major blow to Czech music as he was an ardent champion of Martinů's music throughout his career. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have had so many world premiere recordings of Martinů's works. My only hope is that Jakub Hrůša continues to carry that banner. He's already off to a fine start having recorded the VCs (w/ Peter Frank Zimmermann) and the 4th PC, _"Incantation"_ (w/ Ivo Kahánek). I'd be nice if he records the symphonies with the Bamberger Symphoniker, but I'm not holding my breath. Of course, also there's Tomáš Netopil who has recorded a good bit of Martinů as well --- _Bouquet of Flowers_, late period orchestral works like _The Parables_ and _Estampes_ (et. al.) and the Neo-Baroque infused opera _Ariane_ (coupled with the gripping _Double Concerto for Strings, Piano and Timpani_).


----------



## Bkeske

Got busy with other things last night….so, continuing my listening with this set.

Got through Symphonies 1-4 a couple nights ago, so getting through 5-7 should be easy to do.

Sir Colin Davis conducts Sibelius - The 7 Symphonies (with Finlandia Op. 26/Der Schwan Von Tuonela Op. 22,2/Tapiola Op. 112). Boston Symphony Orchestra. Philips reissue 5LP box set. unknown release, originally 1977.


----------



## haziz

*Weinberg: Cello Concerto*
_Claes Gunnarsson - Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra - Thord Svedlund _


----------



## Joe B

Last two nights:

















Tonight:


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Drei Sonatan für Viola da Gamba und Cembalo _
Kim Kashkashian | Keith Jarrett










It used to be assumed that nearly all Bach's instrumental compositions save the organ works were written during the six years (1717-23) he spent at the Calvinist church at Köthen, where no concerted church music was required of him, only courtly diversions. Recent research has cast doubt upon this assumption: it now appears that quite a lot of the surviving chamber music was written or arranged during the last phase of Bach's career, in Leipzig. If that is so, even more of Bach's Köthen output must have perished in the course of the centuries that separate him from us than was formerly supposed.

Among the 27 surviving chamber works are the dozen he wrote for what was in his day a very unusual subgenre. These are the sonatas for a solo instrument (six for violin, three apiece for viola da gamba and flute) accompanied by what was then known as an "obbligato" part, meaning a part with every note fully written out, for harpsichord.

Bach's work with obbligato harpsichord belonged to the central baroque tradition of the "trio sonata", in which two solo instruments were pitted one against the other over a figured bass or continuo. The harpsichord's usual role in such pieces was limited to that of a harmonic filler, furnished extemporaneously by following the "figures" under the bass lines, a numerical shorthand amounting to sketchy instructions from the composer indicating the correct harmonies, but not their spacing or register. In his obbligato sonatas, Bach liberated the harpsichordist's right hand from this service role and made it a full-fledged concertizer, while the left hand continued as before to play the bass. So rich were Bach's textures, and so fully represented his harmonies, that the hole-plugging function of the figures could be dispensed with.

- from the CD booklet notes by Richard Taruskin


----------



## Bkeske

Staying with Sibelius….

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Kullervo & Incidental Music To Strindberg's "Swanwhite". Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Helsinki University Mens Choir. Angel 2LP box 1971


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Metamorphosen, TrV290
The Nash Ensemble*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*George Frideric Handel*

Concerto grosso in B minor op. 6/12 HMV 330
Music for the Royal Fireworks HMV 351
Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3 HMV 348-350

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Sergei Prokofiev (1891 - 1953)
Concerto No. 1 for piano and orchestra
Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
Symphony No. 2
Concerto No. 1 for violin and orchestra
"Seven, They are Seven", cantata for tenor, choir and orchestra
Skythian Suite ("Ala & Lolly")

Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev (Conductor)
Leonidas Kavakos (Violin)
Denis Kozhukhin (Piano)

Recording: April 23 2016 - Mariinsky Theatre | St Petersburg
Director: François-René Martin


----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier: Sonates pour violon, Op. 20

Olivier Brault & Sonate 1704


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Staying with Sibelius….
> 
> Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Kullervo & Incidental Music To Strindberg's "Swanwhite". Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Helsinki University Mens Choir. Angel 2LP box 1971
> 
> View attachment 162309


One of the most magnificent recordings I've ever heard. No joke! Berglund completely nails _Kullervo_. His Sibelius with the Bournemouth SO are desert island recordings for me.


----------



## Rogerx

opus55 said:


> R.Schumann: Abegg Variations; Waldszenen
> Michel Dalberto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No.3
> London Symphony Orchestra|Anthony Collins


Less enthusiastic about those two?


----------



## opus55

Mozart: String Quintet No.1, KV174










Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion


----------



## opus55

Rogerx said:


> Less enthusiastic about those two?


Not at all. Made my work-from-home morning hours delightful and energetic!


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the most magnificent recordings I've ever heard. No joke! Berglund completely nails _Kullervo_. His Sibelius with the Bournemouth SO are desert island recordings for me.


Yep, forgot how good this is. Really well performed and recorded. Beats the heck out of the Sir Colin Davis Sibelius set I just listed to.


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Martinů
> Symphony No. 2, H. 295
> BBC SO
> Jiří Bělohlávek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing Bělohlávek in 2017 was a major blow to Czech music as he was an ardent champion of Martinů's music throughout his career. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have had so many world premiere recordings of Martinů's works. My only hope is that Jakub Hrůša continues to carry that banner. He's already off to a fine start having recorded the VCs (w/ Peter Frank Zimmermann) and the 4th PC, _"Incantation"_ (w/ Ivo Kahánek). I'd be nice if he records the symphonies with the Bamberger Symphoniker, but I'm not holding my breath. Of course, also there's Tomáš Netopil who has recorded a good bit of Martinů as well --- _Bouquet of Flowers_, late period orchestral works like _The Parables_ and _Estampes_ (et. al.) and the Neo-Baroque infused opera _Ariane_ (coupled with the gripping _Double Concerto for Strings, Piano and Timpani_).


Great symphony, and probably Martinů's happiest symphony.

Bělohlávek has certainly done a great service for us by championing Martinů's music. Some of the ballets would not have made it to CDs without him.

Unfortunately Martinů is still very much neglected on records. While the symphonies and Les Frescoes du Piero della Francesca are reasonably represented on CD, Paraboly and Estampes remains hugely underrepresented. These two are fantastic works, together with Les Frescoes, they could have been named his 7th to 9th symphonies! :lol:

Apart from Jakub Hrůša, another young conductor, Andrés Orozco-Estrada, is apparently interested in Martinů. The official youtube channel of hr-Sinfonieorchester is carrying his 1st & 4th symphonies and the Double Concerto. I wish he would commit his Martinů to disc someday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bruckner's 6th (Haitink/Concertgebouw)*

From this set -


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Martinů
> Symphony No. 2, H. 295
> BBC SO
> Jiří Bělohlávek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing Bělohlávek in 2017 was a major blow to Czech music as he was an ardent champion of Martinů's music throughout his career. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have had so many world premiere recordings of Martinů's works. My only hope is that Jakub Hrůša continues to carry that banner. He's already off to a fine start having recorded the VCs (w/ Peter Frank Zimmermann) and the 4th PC, _"Incantation"_ (w/ Ivo Kahánek). I'd be nice if he records the symphonies with the Bamberger Symphoniker, but I'm not holding my breath. Of course, also there's Tomáš Netopil who has recorded a good bit of Martinů as well --- _Bouquet of Flowers_, late period orchestral works like _The Parables_ and _Estampes_ (et. al.) and the Neo-Baroque infused opera _Ariane_ (coupled with the gripping _Double Concerto for Strings, Piano and Timpani_).


Martinu has become one of my favourite symphonic composers and the 2nd is my personal favourite of the six. I first heard the work when I was fortunately given this set by my son as a birthday present when it was first released. I have since collected the Jarvi and Thomson cycles but will remain indebted to Belolavek for his effective advocacy of his countryman's wonderful music.


----------



## Rogerx

• CD39:

Berlioz: Nuits d'été; Ravel: Schéhérazade

Jessye Norman,

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the most magnificent recordings I've ever heard. No joke! Berglund completely nails _Kullervo_. His Sibelius with the Bournemouth SO are desert island recordings for me.


But we do not forget to spin the Thomas Dausgaard ( 2019) do we?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> Great symphony, and probably Martinů's happiest symphony.
> 
> Bělohlávek has certainly done a great service for us by championing Martinů's music. Some of the ballets would not have made it to CDs without him.
> 
> Unfortunately Martinů is still very much neglected on records. While the symphonies and Les Frescoes du Piero della Francesca are reasonably represented on CD, Paraboly and Estampes remains hugely underrepresented. These two are fantastic works, together with Les Frescoes, they could have been named his 7th to 9th symphonies! :lol:
> 
> Apart from Jakub Hrůša, another young conductor, Andrés Orozco-Estrada, is apparently interested in Martinů. The official youtube channel of hr-Sinfonieorchester is carrying his 1st & 4th symphonies and the Double Concerto. I wish he would commit his Martinů to disc someday!


Martinů's 2nd symphony does have a more jovial atmosphere overall, but I have to tell you the beginning of the second movement _Andante moderato_ tells me something completely different --- it has a yearning quality to it, which also can be heard rather revealingly in his work _Chamber Music No. 1_. If you don't know this piece, then please do check it out! There's several great performances of it now, but the one on Supraphon is my favorite:










I wouldn't say Martinů is "neglected" on record as over the past 30 years there has been an increasing interest in his music and this is evident by releases on BIS, Naxos, Chandos, Onyx, Hyperion, Pentatone, Alpha, Ondine, Audite, Harmonia Mundi and, of course, Supraphon. It does seem that UMG (DG, Decca, ECM et. al.) and Warner Classics have less of an interest in recording his music, but, at this juncture, they don't even matter when his music has been superbly performed/recorded by all of the other afore mentioned labels.

As for _The Parables_ and _Estampes_ not getting many recordings, well, there are now several for each of these works:

_The Parables_ has been performed by Ančerl, Tomáš Netopil and Bělohlávek. _Estampes_ has been performed by Bělohlávek, Netopil and Walter Weller.

You bring up an interesting point about the ballets. Yes without Bělohlávek we wouldn't have recordings of _The Butterfly that Stamped_, the complete _Špalíček_, _Who is the Most Powerful in the World?_ et. al. There are some other works, too, that have never received any other recordings like the opera cycle _The Miracle of Our Lady_ for example (this is a fabulous work if you haven't heard it yet).

Anyway, I could talk about Martinů all day.  I'm thankful that the bulk of my CD collection of his music was bought all around the same time (around 2008/09) as it seems many of these recordings are more difficult to come by, especially the older Supraphon ones.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> But we do not forget to spin the Thomas Dausgaard ( 2019) do we?


Well, the Berglund/Bournemouth is my favorite, but I concur that the Dausgaard is stupendous, too!


----------



## Neo Romanza

jim prideaux said:


> Martinu has become one of my favourite symphonic composers and the 2nd is my personal favourite of the six. I first heard the work when I was fortunately given this set by my son as a birthday present when it was first released. I have since collected the Jarvi and Thomson cycles but will remain indebted to Belolavek for his effective advocacy of his countryman's wonderful music.


Great to read! Martinů has been a composer that has been in my ears since around 2008. The Thomson symphony set was the first of anything I had heard from him and I was a bit puzzled at first, but then I went back and listened again and became hooked. I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 5; Adagio K.261; Rondo K.373

Joshua Bell (violin)

English Chamber Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Neo Romanza

And one more work for the night:

*Stravinsky
Octet
London Sinfonietta
Chailly*


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina: Prelude
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## opus55

J.S.Bach: Violin Concertos BWV1041, 1042, 1043, 1064 (reconstructed)
Elizabeth Wallfisch|Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment









Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Andreas Scholl|Barbara Bonney
Les Talens Lyriques|Christophe Rousset


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti con Molti Strumenti

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## jim prideaux

For some reason Glazunov's Symphony no.5 has become my 'festive choice' over the last few years ( alongside Prokofiev's 1st) and even thought it is not in anyway readily associated with Xmas it's radiant and glowing charm seems appropriate to this time of year!

Serebrier and the RSNO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part two either side of my last pre-Xmas visit to the supermarket. Thank God I won't need to go to any shops on Xmas Eve itself...why do people put themselves through that particular kind of last-minute torture year in year out?

_Carnaval_ - twenty one pieces for piano op.9 (1833-35):
_Symphonische Etüden_ - thirteen pieces for piano op.13 (1834):
_Kinderszenen_ [_Scenes from Childhood_] - thirteen pieces for piano op.15 (1838):










_Liederkreis_ [_Song Cycle_] - cycle of twelve songs op.39 [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840):










_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.40 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso, after Hans Christian Andersen (1-4) and Claude Charles Fauriel (5)] (1840):
_Frauenliebe und Leben_ [_A Woman's Love and Life_] - cycle of eight songs op.42 [Texts: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1842):










Piano Concerto in A op.54 (1845):










String Quartet no.3 in A op.41 no.3 (1842):


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> Martinů's 2nd symphony does have a more jovial atmosphere overall, but I have to tell you the beginning of the second movement _Andante moderato_ tells me something completely different --- it has a yearning quality to it, which also can be heard rather revealingly in his work _Chamber Music No. 1_. If you don't know this piece, then please do check it out! There's several great performances of it now, but the one on Supraphon is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say Martinů is "neglected" on record as over the past 30 years there has been an increasing interest in his music and this is evident by releases on BIS, Naxos, Chandos, Onyx, Hyperion, Pentatone, Alpha, Ondine, Audite, Harmonia Mundi and, of course, Supraphon. It does seem that UMG (DG, Decca, ECM et. al.) and Warner Classics have less of an interest in recording his music, but, at this juncture, they don't even matter when his music has been superbly performed/recorded by all of the other afore mentioned labels.
> 
> As for _The Parables_ and _Estampes_ not getting many recordings, well, there are now several for each of these works:
> 
> _The Parables_ has been performed by Ančerl, Tomáš Netopil and Bělohlávek. _Estampes_ has been performed by Bělohlávek, Netopil and Walter Weller.
> 
> You bring up an interesting point about the ballets. Yes without Bělohlávek we wouldn't have recordings of _The Butterfly that Stamped_, the complete _Špalíček_, _Who is the Most Powerful in the World?_ et. al. There are some other works, too, that have never received any other recordings like the opera cycle _The Miracle of Our Lady_ for example (this is a fabulous work if you haven't heard it yet).
> 
> Anyway, I could talk about Martinů all day.  I'm thankful that the bulk of my CD collection of his music was bought all around the same time (around 2008/09) as it seems many of these recordings are more difficult to come by, especially the older Supraphon ones.


Chamber Music No. 1 is a fantastic work, esp. like you said, the "yearning quality", as in the 2nd mvt of the 2nd symphony. I have only one recording of Chamber Music No. 1, played by members of the Luxembourg Philharmonic. Haven't heard the Supraphon recording. I will check it out if I come across it.

Over the years, I have been fortunate enough to have collected those recordings of The Parables and Estampes that you stated, plus a couple of others: Ansermet's live Paraboly is also great, and Robert Whitney's Estampes, of which he was the dedicatee. Unfortunately both have dated sound. Therefore I feel very grateful that Netopil has recently given us a new recording of both, plus Les Frescoes as well.

Martinů is probably not as neglected as I made him sound. IMO he is a great symphonist and ought to be mentioned in the same breath as, say, Sibelius. Unfortunately his symphonic works are no way near as frequently recorded as those of Sibelius. I've created threads of the symphonies that have decent response rates, so I'm sure there are quite a few enthusiasts around TC. (Unfortunately, the Estampes thread did not arouse much interest. :lol

Talking about the early ballet The Butterfly that Stamped, I think it is an exotic and colourful masterpiece, even though he apparently had not found his unique voice yet. This is probably my most listened to Martinů ballet, ahead of Špalíček.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO....

Dvorak's 7th (again)....was reminded yesterday of how good this performance and recording actually are!

( at the risk of appearing repetitive, why was the cycle not completed?)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

David Fray (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra - Vladimir Fedoseyev_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Peter Rösel

CD 1


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 3 & Three Divertimenti - Belcea Quartet.*


----------



## Chilham

Zelenka: Miserere

Paul Dombrecht, Il Fondamento, Il Fondamento Choir










Beethoven: Violin Concerto

John Eliot Gardiner, Viktoria Mullova, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique










Dvořák: Stabat Mater

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Ilse Eerens, Michaela Selinger, Maximilian Schmitt, Florian Boesch


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Winterreise
Brigitte Fassbaender, Aribert Reimann, EMI

Although I still prefer Fischer-Dieskau in Schuberts masterpiece, Fassbaender would be my second pick if I were allowed only two. Perhaps not surprising as these were the two Lieder singers who dominated my first dozen or so CD's in this genre (Schubert, Schumann, Liszt, Mahler, Strauss).


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4861944
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## Haydn man

Number 1 from this excellent set


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> I just listened to Livre 1-2 & 3. Now continuing with Livre 4
> 
> SACD 2
> 
> I am very impressed by Aimard's delicate playing, he gives an exceptional lightness to these pieces, making them more accessible.
> You become enchanted by the apparently bizarre sounds, this disappears when you put aside the concept of what music is or should be.
> A charm arises that at times overwhelms and moves you.
> The recording has a great transparency that does not violate the cohesion.
> You wonder how it is that this paradise of sounds remains so closed to many.
> At first it seems like a puzzle because you try to approach it in an analytic way, you try to see coherence from the tradition and here it goes wrong.
> This music also goes to the heart as well as the head, new sounds that first have to be understood through repeated consumption with the result (hopefully) that more and more light falls through the window until we are part of what gives this composition its meaning.
> Obviously, it was not the intention to deliberately erect a barrier that would indicate vain snobbery, the artist wants to be a trailblazer in clearing new ground. Your whole perception of what beauty is or means changes radically.
> There are people who have lost their appreciation for composers such as Mozart, for example, and have come to regard it as a museum piece.
> Happy is he who discovers the new without losing the appreciation for the old.


Excellent analysis. I'll need to break this out again!


----------



## Vasks

*Humperdinck - Overture to "Hansel & Gretel" (Klemperer/Angel LP)
Liadov - Religious Chant & Chistmas Carol from "8 Russian Folk Songs" (Svetlanov/Angel LP)
Hely-Hutchinson - A Carol Symphony (Sutherland/Naxos CD)*


----------



## Guest

Lalo's Piano Trios have been a pleasant surprise










Listened to the third today, and it is an impressive work, at once lyrical and dramatic. Really first rate, in my opinion. I find the first, second and third trios become successively more intense.

I will be looking for more recordings of Lalo's music. I have the often recorded Cello Concerto and Symphony Espagnol, but I will be looking into the symphony, piano concerto and string quartets.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-4th Symphony

Bohm and the BPO (DG vinyl)

remarkably good condition considering how much I paid for this box set.....


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Guest

Koechlin, Ballade for Piano and Orchestra










This is really a slow burn, takes 15 minutes to really get going, but after quiet meditative music that severely taxes the patience there is a dramatic catharsis. Then the piece ends softly. It is worth the wait, barely. Makes me miss the days of the LPs when you could watch the stylus progress towards the good part (loud passage).


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus (1944)

Alice Ader (1987)








[/url]


----------



## eljr

Haydn: The Creation

Yeree Suh (soprano), Tilman Lichdi (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (baritone)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

The first chord almost made me jump from my chair, though since this represented the world in chaos, who could expect a trim pianissimo? The orchestral side of this new recording of Haydn's... - The Times, 24th November 2021, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: AVSA9945
Label: Alia Vox
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th November 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9 in C major, etc.

John Ogdon (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto in A minor (for piano and strings), 1822
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9 in C major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 10 in B minor
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 12 in G minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

There are times when I long for Elgar's music, a sort of nostalgia almost and a sense of belonging,no doubt a sentimental thing.

Variations on an Original Theme 'Enigma', Op. 36

Pomp and Circumstance - Military Marches, Op. 39 1-5

Serenade in E minor, Op. 20 Sinfonia Of London

Orchestra - Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162316


*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Sonatas for flute and harpsichord
BWV 1013, 1030, 1032, 1034, 1035

Marc Hantaï, flute
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

2017


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing Des canyons aux étoiles and will then listen to Éclairs sur l'au delà... Cambreling's Messiaen continues to strike me as a tremendous feat


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baron Scarpia said:


> Lalo's Piano Trios have been a pleasant surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to the third today, and it is an impressive work, at once lyrical and dramatic. Really first rate, in my opinion. I find the first, second and third trios become successively more intense.
> 
> I will be looking for more recordings of Lalo's music. I have the often recorded Cello Concerto and Symphony Espagnol, but I will be looking into the symphony, piano concerto and string quartets.


IMHO, Lalo is a far better composer than people realise.


----------



## starthrower

Released 2015


----------



## Bourdon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Finishing Des canyons aux étoiles and will then listen to Éclairs sur l'au delà... Cambreling's Messiaen continues to strike me as a tremendous feat


This is a really fin box


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> This is a really fin box


Yeah -it's phat 

..........


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage* | _Imaginary Landscapes_
Maelstrom Percussion Ensemble | conducted by Ian Williams


----------



## Malx

This is a first rate performance - with thanks to a well kent stalwart of the string quartet thread.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/1 - Vermeer Quartet.*

Cleanly articulated with bouncy rhythms when applicable - very nice.


----------



## Guest

Lalo Piano Concerto (just the one piece as a lossless download from eClassical.com).










(ooops, wrong thread, this is a purchase, not a listen.)


----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> Lalo Piano Concerto (just the one piece as a lossless download from eClassical.com).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ooops, wrong thread, this is a purchase, not a listen.)


I'm sure it will soon be a listen Baron


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: _Messiah_
Christine Schäfer, Anna Larsson, Michael Schade, Gerald Finley
Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

This is just so good!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part three for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-sharp minor op.11 (1832-35):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor [_Concert sans Orchestre_] op.14 (1836 - rev. 1853):










_Dichterliebe_ [_A Poet's Love_] - cycle of sixteen songs op.48 [Texts: Heinrich Heine (1840):










_Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ in E for orchestra op.52 (1841):
Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46):










Piano Quintet in E-flat op.44 (1842):
Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162319


*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphony No. 5, op. 56

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier

2004, compilation 2018

Thanks to Jim for the suggestion!


----------



## Mark Dee

With over a week off work (yaay!) it's time for some serious listening. I discovered the Isabella Gardner Stewart Museum website, which had oodles of free music to listen to or download. My first foray into the music includes the following:

*Bach - Andante from Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Catrin Finch, harp

Bach - Brandenburg Concert No. 6 in B-flat Major, BWV 1051
Gardner Chamber Orchestra*

Apart from the odd 'noise off' (as these are recorded live), the recording quality and playing are very enjoyable.

https://www.gardnermuseum.org/experience/music


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Otherwise known as _The Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Christmas Album_ and if you're going to do a Christmas Album, then this is certainly a classy affair, with the Philharmonia Orchestra and Ambrosian Singers conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras. The arrangements are by Sir Charles too, all except _Stille Nacht_, which uses the arrangement from the first ever performance, with Schwarzkopf duetting with herself to an accompaniment of guitar and French horn.

Pure delight.


----------



## Malx

I am now thinking a little more about the time of year, so after a random selection process this years Messiah for Christmas time is:

*Handel, Messiah - Karen Clift (soprano), Catherine Robbin (mezzo), Bruce Fowler (tenor), Victor Ledbetter (baritone), Boston Baroque Orchestra, Martin Pearlman.*


----------



## Kiki

Beautiful symphony, Glazunov #5.

Thanks for inspiration!


----------



## jim prideaux

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 162319
> 
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov*
> 
> Symphony No. 5, op. 56
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> José Serebrier
> 
> 2004, compilation 2018
> 
> Thanks to Jim for the suggestion!


It was entirely my pleasure Rocky....and I sincerely hope you enjoyed the work as much as I do.

Kiki....that looks like rather an interesting recording......my wallet might not agree but thanks for the 'inspiration'


----------



## jim prideaux

Another of my favourite symphonies this evening.....Nielsen's wonderful 3rd.

Blomstedt and the Danish RSO.

Malx......unless I am mistaken you were listening to this box set recently. I actually prefer it to the SFSO cycle which unlike a lot of listeners I find a little lacking in something.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Another of my favourite symphonies this evening.....Nielsen's wonderful 3rd.
> 
> Blomstedt and the Danish RSO.
> 
> Malx......unless I am mistaken you were listening to this box set recently. I actually prefer it to the SFSO cycle which unlike a lot of listeners I find a little lacking in something.


You are quite correct Jim - I have just acquired the Danish set so its a bit early for me to comment with any certainty as to preferences between the two sets. My initial thoughts are that the Danish set is perhaps a little more considered with a bit of restraint in comparison to the SF set - I have always liked the SF set but as it was my first set the old imprint thing is playing a significant part.

Influenced by Jim:

*Nielsen, Symphony No 3 - Danish State RSO, John Frandsen.*
A recording I haven't listened to for a good while - a recording from March 1955 that fits firmly in the 'historical' category, but one that I find an exciting and worthwhile one to have to hand.


----------



## jim prideaux

On to the Nielsen 4th from the Blomstedt Danish RSO cycle.

Odd coincidence Malx. I have just made a bid for a Decca Eclipse vinyl recording of Sibelius 5,Karelia Suite and Finlandia.....conducted by Jensen and Tuxen and played by the Danish RSO.....I have been looking for my copy bought when I was a kid and cannot find it.......my first encounter with what became my favourite symphony!


----------



## jim prideaux

And now lined up two personal favourites to finish the evening........

Litton and the Bergen Phil-Prokofiev 7th Symphony.
Neumann and the Czech Phil-Martinu 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with Nielsen and historic recordings.

*Nielsen, Little Suite for Strings Op 1 - Danish State RSO, Erik Tuxen*

Dutton have done a remarkable job with this 1948 recording but understandably the sound is a bit compressed as a result. I bought a bundle of these Dutton discs about six years ago when they were clearing them out at next to nothing. Nice to have even if they are very much an occasional listen.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies Nos.88, 89, 92
La Petite Bande|Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Falstaff
Gobbi | Schwarzkopf | Merriman | Panerai | Barbieri | Moffo | Alva
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus | Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

Last Dutton disc for this evening, a recording from April 1946 of a superbly virtuosic performance that manages to shine through the slightly murky sound.

*Khachaturian, Piano Concerto - William Kapell, Boston SO, Serge Koussevitzky.*


----------



## SanAntone

_Bach & Beyond_
*Jennifer Koh*


----------



## SanAntone

*Laurie Anderson *| _United States Live_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just discovered that Vikingur Olaffson made an arrangement of the adagio from string quintet K516 and it's awesome!


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 7* 'Pastoral'
_USSR State Symphony Orchestra - Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5* 'Heroic'
_USSR State Symphony Orchestra - Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## haziz

jim prideaux said:


> For some reason Glazunov's Symphony no.5 has become my 'festive choice' over the last few years ( alongside Prokofiev's 1st) and even thought it is not in anyway readily associated with Xmas it's radiant and glowing charm seems appropriate to this time of year!
> 
> Serebrier and the RSNO


You seem to have started a trend today! I do appreciate Glazunov and consider him sadly underrated. Today ended up being an all Glazunov day for me. I love his Violin Concerto and several of his symphonies, admittedly I don't listen to the symphonies as often as I should.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Sergiu Celibidache Conducts Beethoven

Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248, Parts I-III
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, evangelist 
Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Kiki

jim prideaux said:


> It was entirely my pleasure Rocky....and I sincerely hope you enjoyed the work as much as I do.
> 
> Kiki....that looks like rather an interesting recording......my wallet might not agree but thanks for the 'inspiration'


Mravinsky's "classist" way is always worth listening to, and his Glazunov #5 does sound a bit different from that of Serebrier, Polyansky and Rozhdestvensky. 

This 1968 live recording is available on Praga, Russian Disc and EMI (its "Great Conductors of the 20th Century" series), but this Praga release has Glazuinov #4 as a coupling, the others have something else. It's vintage (poor) soviet sound though, so beware!

There is also a 1979 live recording from Tokyo on Altus, which sounds slighlty more relaxed, but the sound is surprisingly poorer.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gavin Bryars* | _The Stopping Train_










_The Stopping Train_ was written by two of the Yorkshire's most renowned artists, composer *Gavin Bryars* and poet *Blake Morrison* for the 2016 Yorkshire Festival, designed initially to be experienced on the train journey from Goole (Bryars' birthplace) to Hull (or vice versa).

Composed as a series of movements to be heard as the stopping train leaves each station between Goole and Hull and on its return journey, it is scored for viola, cello, bass, electric guitar and spoken voice. Morrison's poetry refers to the personal history of Bryars in the area as well as to topographical and historical material. Blake Morrison reads his own lyrics while Gavin Bryars plays double bass together with members of his Gavin Bryars Ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Mikhail Pletnev leads the Russian National Orchestra (RNO) in a performance of Maurice Ravel's Piano Concerto No. 1 with Lucas Debargue as the soloist. The concert opens with a selection of music by Georges Bizet based on Alphonse Daudet's play 'L'Arlésienne'. The music is compiled by Mikhail Pletnev. The first movement of Ravel's Piano Concerto No. 1 contains five distinctive themes, of which three are reminiscent of jazz. Debargue's performance of Ravel's concerto is followed by Gabriel Fauré's Barcarolle No. 4. The performance was recorded at Tchaikovsky Concert Hall in Moscow as part of the Ninth RNO Grand Festival.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2/ Saint-Saëns: Symphony in A Major

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## opus55

Joachim: Violin Concertos
Suyoen Kim
Staatskapelle Weimar | Michael Halasz


----------



## 13hm13

André Previn Conducts Vaughan Williams
Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Preludes & Fugues Nos. 1-8
Melnikov*










I'm not going to listen to this entire work tonight, but I feel that Melnikov performs this work better than any other pianist I've heard. There's an inward introspection here that is filled with sadness. I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Westhoff - Sei partite à violino

senza basso accompagnato, 1696

Gunar Letzbor (violin Sebastian Klotz, bow Daniel Latour)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Gothos said:


> View attachment 162326
> 
> ............


Such an underrated composer, IMHO. I love his operas, lieder (including orchesterlieder), choral works, orchestral works and SQs. His claim to fame may have been showing Schoenberg the "compositional ropes" so to speak, but there's no question in my mind that Zemlinsky wrote some great works.


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas With Leontyne Price

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## opus55

Smetana: Má Vlast
Boston Symphony Orchestra | Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Schoenberg
Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
Lucy Shelton, soprano
Da Capo Chamber Players*










One of the best performances of this masterwork I've heard. Another one I like is Christine Schäfer/Boulez on DG.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
Hilde Gueden, soprano
Aafje Heynis, contralto
Fritz Uhl, tenor
Heinz Rehfuss, baritone
Oratorienchor Karlsruhe
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

*FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I've just finished listening to this album of Elgar and Bridge Cello concertos. The sound was stupendous, and the pieces, which I had never heard, are of high quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Sonatillen & Six Morceaux, Op. 85

Michaela Paetsch Neftel (Violin), Eric Le Van (Piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

As mentioned yesterday for some reason my Xmas symphony of choice is Glazunov 5 ( very pleased to see a number of fellow TC members also listening to the same work yesterday).....

However my CD of choice for the Xmas period for a number of years has been.....

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra performing Prokofiev's 1st,Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's Symphony in C. A delightful recording on DG that perfectly compliments the season.

( I am currently ensuring that the recordings and works that I really do want to hear are all readily available for the four hour drive to my son's house tomorrow.)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Christus

Tom Krause (baritone), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), Benita Valente (soprano), 
Peter Lindroos (tenor)

Slovak Philharmonic Choir, Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
James Conlon


----------



## vincula

*Carl Nielsen, Symphony no.5, BBC Phil/John Storgårds*









I have been listening intensively to this Nielsen cycle recently and it's very very good. I'm glad I got this box. Highly recommended.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerti per viola d'amore

Fabio Biondi (viola d'amore)

Europa Galante


----------



## Chilham

Dunstaple: Quam Pulchra Es, Veni Sancte Spiritus, Preco Preheminencle, Salve Scema/Salve Salus

Paul Hillier, Hilliard Ensemble










Wagner: Siegfried Idyl

Christian Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin










Verdi: Aida

Riccardo Muti, Montserrat Caballé, Plácido Domingo, Fiorenza Cossotto, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Piero Cappuccilli, Luigi Roni, Nicola Marinucci, Esther Casas, Royal Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 1, Storm Overture & Fatum

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Tadaki Otaka_


----------



## jim prideaux

just thoroughly enjoyed Berglund's performance of Nielsen's 1st with the Royal Danish (sounds like a large bun!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part four scattered across this afternoon. I'm now bunkered down until at least Boxing Day - at this particular time of the year at my particular time of life I prefer to be far from the madding crowd.

_Kreisleriana_ - eight pieces for piano op.16 (1838):
_Fantasie_ in C for piano op.17 (1836-38):










_Die Löwenbraut_ [_The Lion's Bride_] - song for voice and piano from _Drei Gesänge_ op.31 [Text: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840):
_Die Kartenlegerin_ [_The Fortune Teller_] - song for voice and piano from _Drei Gesänge_ op.31 [Text: Adelbert von Chamisso] (1840):
_Lust der Sturmnacht_ [_Pleasure on a Stormy Night_] - song for voice and piano from _Zwolf Gedichte_ op.35 [Text: Justinus Kerner] (1840):
_Stille Liebe_ [_Silent Love_] - song for voice and piano from _Zwolf Gedichte_ op.35 [Text: Justinus Kerner] (1840):
_Rose, Meer und Sonne_ [_Rose, Sea and Sun_] - song for voice and piano from _(12) Gedichte aus 'Liebesfrühling'_ op.37 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1840):
_Der Schatzgräber_ [_The Treasure-seeker_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.45 [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1840):
_Volksliedchen_ [_Folk Ditty_] - song for voice and piano from _(5) Lieder und Gesänge_ op.51 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1842):
_Die Soldatenbraut_ [_The Soldier's Bride_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.64 [Text: Edward Mörike] (bet. 1841-47):
_Vom Schlaraffenland_ [_The Land of Cockaigne_] - song for voice and piano from _Liederalbum für die Jugend_ op.79 [Text: August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben] (1849):
_Des Sennen Abschied_ [_The Herdsman's Farewell_] - song for voice and piano from Liederalbum für die Jugend op.79 [Text: Friedrich von Schiller] (1849):
_Schneeglöckchen_ [_Snowdrops_] - song for voice and piano from _Liederalbum für die Jugend_ op.79 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1849):
_Mein schöner Stern!_ [_My Lovely Star!_] - song for voice and piano from _Minnespiel_ [_Lovegame_] op.101 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1849):
_Abendlied_ [_Evening Song_] - song for voice and piano from _Sechs Gesänge_ op.107 [Text: Gottfried Kinkel] (bet. 1851-52):
_Die Meerfee_ - [_The Sea-Fairy_] song for voice and piano from _Fünf heitere Gesänge_ [_Five Lighthearted Songs_] op.125 [Text: Georg Karl Immanuel Buddeus] (1851):
_Dein Angesicht_ [_Your Face_] - song for voice and piano from _Fünf Lieder und Gesänge_ op.127 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (bet. 1850-51):










Symphony no.3 [_Rhenish_] in E-flat for orchestra op.97 (1850):










Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.63 (1847):










_Adagio und Allegro_ for horn and piano op.70, posth. arr. for cello and piano by Friedrich Grützmacher (1849):
_(3) Fantasiestücke_ [_Three Fantasy Pieces_] for clarinet and piano op.73, posth. arr. for cello and piano by Friedrich Grützmacher (1849):
_Fünf Stücke im Volkston_ [_Five Pieces in Folk Style_] for cello and piano op.102 (1849):
Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Dunstaple: Quam Pulchra Es, Veni Sancte Spiritus, Preco Preheminencle, Salve Scema/Salve Salus
> 
> Paul Hillier, Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagner: Siegfried Idyl
> 
> Christian Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verdi: Aida
> 
> Riccardo Muti, Montserrat Caballé, Plácido Domingo, Fiorenza Cossotto, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Piero Cappuccilli, Luigi Roni, Nicola Marinucci, Esther Casas, Royal Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra


I love the'Veni spiritus - Veni creator'


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, Op. 71

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

A magnificently realistic recorded performance which features an orchestra whose playing seems to go from strength to strength...this is a thoroughly engaging performance which will delight those... - MusicWeb International, January 2015 More…
Release Date: 3rd Nov 2014
Catalogue No: CHSA5144
Label: Chandos
Length: 84 minutes


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 1, Storm Overture & Fatum
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


Beautiful!

..............


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Quatuor pour la fin du temps


----------



## vincula

*Anton Bruckner, Symphony no.8, Van Beinum/ Concertgebouw*

A really wonderful rendition by the great Van Beinum. IMHO this box is not to be missed. I love it. Currently on sale on Presto Classical btw.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8037116--bruckner-symphonies-nos-5-7-8-9









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 2*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Kirill Kondrashin_


----------



## eljr

A Ceremony of Carols

Choir of the Queen's College, Oxford, Owen Rees, Lucy Wakeford (harp)

The Choir of the Queen's College Oxford

Light, agile and bright, The Queen's Choir are a good advertisement for the traditional Oxbridge sound. Their upper voices - no countertenors here, incidentally - are fresh and agile, youthful... - Gramophone Magazine, December 2020 More…
Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: SIGCD627
Label: Signum
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Matthias Goerne (baritone) ++& Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène

 Schubert: Atys D585
Schubert: Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
Schubert: Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)++
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Heifetz - RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra - Hendl_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162339


*Karl Nielsen*

Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperments"
Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia espansiva"

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert, conductor

recorded 2011 and 2012, compilation 2015


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Viola Sonata, Op. 147
Bashmet / Richter*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9* 'Choral'
_Anima Eterna Brugge - Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## Ariasexta

Georg Muffat(1653-1704)
Concerti Grossi

CD.1-Concerto I-Concerto VI 
CD.2 -Concerto VII-Concerto XII

Musica Aeterna Bratislava. Peter Zajicek

An exact contemporary of Arcangelo Corelli(1653-1713), but his concerti grossi are more dance-like, more Lully-aware( Georg Muffat was famous as an imitator of Lully in his time), so adding some "stories" to the concerti grossi model by Corelli. Excellent music for all occasions. Naxos version is quite good already in both sound and performance senses. If you have good equipments, Naxos discs are more than good enough. But also do not wait if you can get some other interpretations, these concerti deserve to be listened in multiple versions.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
The Kremlin, Op. 30
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*










I LOVE this work! I find myself returning to it more often than I would've initially thought. Great performance, too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Choral prelude "nun kommt der Heiden Heiland"

Eight (short) preludes and fugues BWV 553-560

Choral preludes BWV 711-1090-1092 & 714

Prelude and fugue BWV 549


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)

Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

*FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Vasks

For my final day of listening to Classical Christmas music, I decided to hear various selections from the three albums seen below. Tomorrow it's just standard carols and Christmas popular standards.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before heading out for the day:

*Prokofiev
Dreams, Op. 6
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no. 3 in D minor 

Norma Procter

Jascha Horenstein
London Symphony Orchestra 
*


----------



## haziz

It is a little strange to think of a "period instrument" performance of late 19th century romantic era warhorse compositions, since I mentally think of orchestras from that era as essentially modern orchestras, but maybe my knowledge of performance practice from that era is mistaken.

I love these compositions, and love what Anima Eterna and Immerseel have done with the Beethoven symphonies. A quick Amazon search, while looking for something else, shows that I actually purchased a hard copy of this CD in 2011. I actually have little memory of me playing that CD often, if at all. I am now streaming this performance since I am too lazy to go searching through my disorganized collection of CDs.


----------



## Malx

This afternoon a start made to listening to my latest Beethoven symphony cycle acquisition. A set that had been on my radar for a very long time which I finally bought at the right price.

Live recordings made at the Edinburgh Festival 2006.

*Beethoven, Symphonies 1, 2, 3, & 4 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Glazunov
> The Kremlin, Op. 30
> USSR State SO
> Svetlanov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this work! I find myself returning to it more often than I would've initially thought. Great performance, too.


Added to my Glazunov 'playlist'......thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Svetlanov and the State Academic S.o.-Glazunov's 'The Kremlin'

( I believe this is a different recording to the one referred to by Neo Romanza)


----------



## Knorf

haziz said:


> It is a little strange to think of a "period instrument" performance of late 19th century romantic era warhorse compositions, since I mentally think of orchestras from that era as essentially modern orchestras, but maybe my knowledge of performance practice from that era is mistaken.


There are some very important and quite noticeable differences. The main one is gut strings vs. steel; that alone makes an enormous difference! Also some modern orchestras follow the centuries-old tradition of dividing the first and second violins antiphonally, but most do not, a subtle but still noticeable change. The woodwinds won't be so dramatically distinct, but modern ones are definitely louder and less flexible with tone color. The brass are very different; among other differences including mouthpiece shape, modern brass instruments have substantially larger bores. This makes them much louder, but also far more homogenized and less flexible with tone color. Period brass players have more color choices and are far less likely to totally overpower the rest of the orchestra, but rather remain blended.

ETA: I also really love those Anima Eterna recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov and Borodin. I'd suggest also checking out some of Les Siècles's recordings of Lizst, Stravinsky, Debussy, Ravel. They're wonderful!


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
_Pittsburgh SO - Manfred Honeck_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part five for the rest of today, concluding in the morning if I decide to have an early night.

_Arabeske_ in C for piano op.18 (1839):
_Humoreske_ in B-flat for piano op.20 (1839):
Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor [_Grand Sonate_] op.22 (1833-38):










_Belsazar_ - song for voice and piano op.53 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Abends am Strand_ [_Evening at the Beach_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.45 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Die beiden Grenadiere_ [_The Two Grenadiers_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.49 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Es leuchtet meine Liebe_ [_My Love Shines Forth_] - song for voice and piano from _Fünf Lieder und Gesänge_ op.127 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (bet. 1850-51):
_Dein Angesicht_ [_Your Face_] - song for voice and piano from _Fünf Lieder und Gesänge_ op.127 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (bet. 1850-51):
_Lehn deine Wang' an meine Wang'_ [_Lay Your Cheek on My Cheek_] - song for voice and piano from _Vier Gesänge_ op.142 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1852):
_Mein Wagen rollet langsam_ [_My Carriage Lumbers Slowly_] - song for voice and piano from Vier Gesänge op.142 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1852):










_Requiem für Mignon_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass mixed choir and orchestra op.98b [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1851):










Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):
Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.110 (1851):










Symphony no.4 in D-minor for orchestra op.120 (1841 - rev. 1851):
_Julius Caesar_ - overture for orchestra op.128 (1851):


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248, Parts IV-VI
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, evangelist 
Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I am poring through my Emerson String Quartet Complete DG box. This is what I am listening to now, and it is lovely.


----------



## eljr

A Tudor Christmas

Libby Burgess (organ), Victoria Davies (harp), Tom King, Brian Chapman, William Gaunt, Nicholas Haigh, John Cotton, Adrian Lowe

The Choir of Christ Church, Oxford, Stephen Darlington

Release Date: 1st Sep 2008
Catalogue No: CCLCDG1098
Label: The Gift of Music
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Merl

Doing a bit of last minute wrapping so playing this one. The Lindsays 2nd cycle on ASV was a strange and occasionally frustrating set. This performance is a case in point - wonderful pizzicato and plenty of gusto. There are some times where their more visceral power can make them miss subtleties (they can exaggerate phrases a bit too) however this is a fine reading and I enjoyed it, a lot.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 88 in G major
Symphony No. 89 in F major
Symphony No. 90 in C major

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Robert Schumann - various works part five for the rest of today.


I'm having a Schumann day also, particularly the 4th symphony with the score open. I didn't know it, but everywhere I turn, I keep pulling out recordings of the 4th that I didn't realize I had.

So far it's:
James Levine with Philadelphia.
Herbert von Karajan with Berlin.
David Zinman with the Tonhalle Orchestra.
Guido Cantelli with the Philharmonia Orchestra.
Next up: Klemperer with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Ariasexta

Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)

Sacred Music
The King`s Consort
Conductor: Robert King

1-Ihr Himmel jubilirt von oben
7-Weicht ihr sorgen aus dem hertzen
14-Wie schön leuchtet der morgenstern
22-Gott, sei mir gnadig nach deine gute
29-Tristis est anima mea
30-heilige zeit

6 cantatas by Johann Kuhnau, JS Bach`s immediate predecessor as Thomaskantor, his works are few but quite representative of 
Bach`s immediate musical environment he surely had been familiar with. I choose this disc for the 3rd cantata: Wie schön leuchete der morgenstern. This title is as beautiful as it is fit for Xmas day. I am also seeking out JS Bach`s rendition of this famous lutheran hymn to play today: BWV 1 !! em, this is the No.1 in the BWV catalogue.

Merry Christmas ! everybody. :cheers:


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.-Glazunov 4th Symphony.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent performances in good digital stereo
with no symphonies interrupted by side breaks.


----------



## jim prideaux

Early start in the morning so finishing the evening with.....

Prokofiev Symphony no.7 performed by Litton and the Bergen Phil.

I have so enjoyed the last few days listening, contributing to and following discussions on here.......becoming an integral part of the season.

Happy Xmas to everyone!


----------



## SanAntone

*Kurtág*: _Hommage à Bach_ 
- Cantante E Tranquillo | Keller Quartett


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm having a Schumann day also, particularly the 4th symphony with the score open. I didn't know it, but everywhere I turn, I keep pulling out recordings of the 4th that I didn't realize I had.
> 
> So far it's:
> James Levine with Philadelphia.
> Herbert von Karajan with Berlin.
> David Zinman with the Tonhalle Orchestra.
> Guido Cantelli with the Philharmonia Orchestra.
> Next up: Klemperer with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


Coincidentally, I've been having a bit of a Schumann 4 evening.

So far:

Karajan 1957 Philharmonia, EMI (a favourite)
Zinman Tonhalle Arte Nova
Klemperer 1960 Philharmonia EMI (currently second movement)

Next will be Reginald Goodall


----------



## starthrower

Dvorak: Symphonies 4-6
Neumann / Czech Philharmonic

Recorded 1980s


----------



## Malx

Rampant indecision regarding what to listen to next led to:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*










Wasn't so difficult after all.

Last work before the big day - so I'll extend my Seasons Greetings to the multitude of posters who contribute to this fast moving and ever interesting thread.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Dvorak: Symphonies 4-6
> Neumann / Czech Philharmonic
> 
> Recorded 1980s


I have individual CDs of 3 through 9 on Denon. Bought them circa 1991. Still get regular airplay ....


----------



## HenryPenfold

I bought this earlier today. This is my second play-through.

The Dukas is new to me and is an immediate favourite.

The Messiaen I wouldn't have associated with Reggie, but it is nicely, if slightly roughly played (that works well though).

I'm enjoying the Schumann, Reggie is such a musician - he's able to bring out so much from a work.

The sound quality is amazing and right up my street!

At just over £13 for a 24 bit Hi-Res download of over 75 minutes, I think it's excellent value.

















*From the liner notes .......*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Complete Music for Piano and Violincello_
András Schiff & Miklós Perényi


----------



## Merl

Might as well play something chilling.


----------



## Chilham

Two pieces I'd slated for tomorrow but no way I'll have enough time, so clearing them out now.










Haydn: String Quartet in E-Flat Op. 33 No. 2 "The Joke"

The Lindsays










Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2

Guy van Waas, Eric Hoeprich, Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I have individual CDs of 3 through 9 on Denon. Bought them circa 1991. Still get regular airplay ....


I ended up listening to 3-9 today. I have to say his 9th doesn't cut for me. His conducting is too soft. But I'm used to listening to Solti and the CSO.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162354


*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

The Nutcracker

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

2010


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I ended up listening to 3-9 today. I have to say his 9th doesn't cut for me. His conducting is too soft. But I'm used to listening to Solti and the CSO.


For me, sometimes Solti can be a little unsubtle.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
_Czech Philharmonic - Vaclav Neumann_


----------



## SanAntone

*Bernstein*: _Piano & Chamber Music_
Benyamin Nuss, Wayne Marshall, Maria Kliegel & Maurice Steger










CD1:
(01) Five Anniversaries
(06) Four Anniversaries
(10) Seven Anniversaries
(17) Thirteen Anniversaries
(32) Touches

CD2:
(01) Leonardo's Vision
(02) Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
(04) Sonata for Violin and Piano
(11) Piano Trio
(14) Three Meditations from "Mass" for Cello and Piano

CD3:
(01) Elegy for Mippy I, for Horn and Piano
(02) Elegy for Mippy II, for Solo Trombone
(03) Waltz for Mippy III, for Tuba and piano
(04) Rondo for Lifey, for Trumpet and Piano
(05) Dance Suite for Wind Quintet
(10) Fanfare for Bima, for Wind Quartet
(11) Variations on an Octatonic Scale for Recorder and Cello
(17) Bridal Suite for Piano Four Hands
(28) Music for Two Pianos
(29) Four Sabras


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Appalachian Spring
The Tender Land Suite
BSO
Copland*


----------



## 96 Keys

Well deserved, I'd say!


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Sinfonia Domestica, Op. 53
The Cleveland Orchestra
Szell*


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Ballet Suites Nos. 1-3
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Baker
New Philharmonia
Barbirolli*


----------



## pmsummer

For the last night of the Advent Season 2021.










THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Medieval Liturgy for Advent_
*Officium Sancti Nicolai Episcopi & Confessoris*
La Reverdie
I Cantori Gregoriani

_ARCANA_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Winterreise

Ian Bostridge-Julius Drake

On request last night.


----------



## Rogerx

Voces 8: Christmas

Voces 8

anon.: Away in a Manger
trad.: Coventry Carol
anon.: Ding Dong Merrily on High
trad.: Gabriel's Message
trad.: I wonder as I wander
trad.: In Dulci Jubilo
anon.: There is no rose
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Gauntlett: Once in Royal David's city
Gorecki: Totus Tuus, Op. 60
Lack, G: At the Manger Mary Sings
Lack, G: Jesu, Swete Sone Dear
Mouton, J: Nesciens Mater
Praetorius, H: Magnificat quinti toni
Walton: What cheer?
Warlock: Bethlehem Down


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> For me, sometimes Solti can be a little unsubtle.


Agreed! But sometimes he gets it right. I like his Brahms cycle, the Dvorak 9th, and some of his operas. But I don't collect a lot of his recordings. Overall I enjoyed the Neumann cycle and the good sound.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> For me, sometimes Solti can be a little unsubtle.


But also very good taste in recording, did listen his Otello with Margaret Price lately. 
Stunning.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1-L'Orfeo


----------



## Rogerx

*12-25 1745 Joseph Bologne de Saint-Georges*



Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1,

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Muller-Bruhl
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 5, No. 2

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 8


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Beethoven: Symphonies 5 and 6 "Pastoral"

Antal Dorati, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Bartók
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, Op. 11
Szilvia Vörös (mezzo-soprano), Mika Kares (bass)
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Susanna Mälkki*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Peter Rösel

CD 5


----------



## Rogerx

Joy to the World - Joan Sutherland

Joan Sutherland

The Ambrosian Singers & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: Good King Wenceslas
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
trad.: What Child is this? (Greensleeves)
Adam: O Holy Night
Gounod: Repentir (O Divine Redeemer)
Mason, L: Joy to the World
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Reger: Mariä Wiegenlied, Op. 76 No. 52
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)


----------



## Kiki

On Christmas Day, I started with this.
Bohuslav Martinů
Merry Christmas 1941 H286bis (arr. Roger Ruggeri)

Then I could not resist listening to the rest.
Toccata e Due Canzoni H311 
Sinfonietta La Jolla H328 
Tre Ricercari H267 
La revue de cuisine Suite H161A

Christopher Hogwood is a Martinů specialist whom we usually may not associate his name with.


----------



## Rogerx

Preghiera - Rachmaninov: Piano Trios

Gidon Kremer (violin) & Daniil Trifonov (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Christmas Oratorio No. 1

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor










Biber: Rosary Sonatas "The Joyful Mysteries - iii. The Nativity"

Rachel Podger, Marcin Swiatkiewicz, David Miller










Corelli: Concerto Grosso Op. 6 No. 8 "Christmas Concerto"

Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields










Schütz: Christmas Oratorio

Elisabeth Graf, Rainer Seifert, Klaus Eibensteiner, Michael Schopper, Bernhard Hirtreiter, Michael Mantaj, Munich Monteverdi Orchestra, Wolfgang Kelber, Mona Spägele, Joachim Epple, Matthias Ettmayr, Anton Miischl, Heinrich-Schutz Ensemble Munich










Anon. Winchester Troper

Mary Berry, Schola Gregoriana Of Cambridge


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Mass D167









Beethoven: Symphonies 6 and 8









R. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer

Table set, I hear people getting ready for Christmas brunch....


----------



## Mark Dee

Today's Christmas Mix Tape includes:

*Williams - Liberty Fanfare*
_Erich Kunzel: Cincinnati Pops Orchestra_

*Saint-Saens - Wedding Cake for Piano and Strings, Op. 76*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra; Edo de Waart; Daniel Chorzempa (piano)_

*Rossini - The William Tell Overture*
_The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley_

*Khachaturian - Masquerade - Waltz*
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic; Efrem Kurtz_

*R Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra - Introduction*
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra; Gerard Schwarz_

*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ - The Shepherds Farewell*
_English Chamber Orchestra; John Alldis Choir; Philip Ledger_

A nice way to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## advokat

This is my listening today, minus the dinner jacket, I am afraid.









This day I normally listen to Martin Flamig version, but this year I have got my third Karl Richer box that, on this occasion, contains the CO, so I am switching to that version, at least this one time.


----------



## eljr

Christmas morning has always been the Nutcracker.

My children were raised on this being the core sound of Christmas.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Rogerx

Florence Beatrice Price: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor

ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, John Jeter

Price, F: Ethiopia's Shadow in America 
Price, F: The Mississippi River
For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Concertos

I Musici

Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Locatelli: Concerto Grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8, 'Christmas'
Manfredini, F: Concerto grosso in C major, Op. 3 No. 12 'per il Santissimo Natale'
Torelli: Christmas Concerto Op. 8 No. 6
Torelli: Concerto grosso in G minor for two violins, Op. 8 No. 6 'in forma di pastorale per il Santissimo Natale'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works part six dotted throughout this afternoon. And a happy Christmas Day to all at TC, whether it be sacred or secular.

_Vier Nachtstücke_ [_Four Night Pieces_] for piano op.23 (1839):
_Drei Romanzen_ [_Three Romances_] for piano op.28 (1839):
_Waldszenen_ [_Forest Scenes_] - nine pieces for piano op.82 (1848-49):
_Novellete_ from _Bunte Blätter_ [_Coloured Leaves_] - fourteen pieces for piano op.99 (1836-49):










_Widmung_ [_Dedication_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1840):
_Der Nussbaum_ [_The Nut Tree_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Julius Mosen] (1840):
_Talismane_ - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1840):
_Mein Herz ist schwer (Aus den 'Hebräischen Gesängen')_ [_My Soul is Dark (From 'Hebrew Melodies')_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Lord George Gordon Byron, transl. Karl Julius Körner] (1840):
_Du bist wie eine Blume_ [_You Are Like a Flower_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Leis' rudern hin (Zwei Venetianische Lieder I)_ [_Row Gently Here (Two Venetian Airs no.1)_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Thomas More, transl. Ferdinand Freiligrath] (1840):
_Wenn durch die Piazzetta (Zwei Venetianische Lieder II)_ [_When Through the Piazzetta (Two Venetian Airs no.2)_] - song for voice and piano from _Myrthen_ [_Myrtles_] op.25 [Text: Thomas More, transl. Ferdinand Freiligrath] (1840):
_Die beiden Grenadiere_ [_The Two Grenadiers_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.49 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Die feindlichen Brüder_ [_The Warring Brothers_] - song for voice and piano from _(3) Romanzen und Balladen_ op.49 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1840):
_Melancholie_ - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Geständnis_ [_Confession_] - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Der Kontrabandiste_ [_The Black Marketeer_] - song for voice and piano from _Spanisches Liederspiel_ op.74 [Text: Emanuel Geibel, after anon. Spanish source] (1849):
_Aufträge_ [_Messages_] - song for voice and piano from _(5) Lieder und Gesänge_ op.77 [Text: Christian L'Egru] (1850):
_Vier Husarenlieder_ [_Four Hussar Songs_] for voice and piano op.117 [Texts: Nikolaus Lenau] (1851):
_Mein Wagen rollet langsam_ [_My Carriage Lumbers Slowly_] - song for voice and piano from Vier Gesänge op.142 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1852):










Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):
_Intermezzo_ for violin and piano WoO22 - second movement from the collaborative _'F-A-E Sonata'_ (1853):










Mass in C-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass mixed choir and orchestra op.147 (1852 - rev. 1853):










Violin Concerto in D-minor WoO23 (1853):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Volume 6

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 11 in B flat major, Hob.XVI:2
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 34 in D major, Hob.XVI:33
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 35 in A flat major, Hob.XVI:43
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob.XVI:21
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 43 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:28

Time to have a nice drink and some snacks before diner later, The turkey is in the oven and the rest is almost ready.


----------



## Eramire156

*Merry Xmas to all, be well and safe*

*Johannes Brahms
Sonata for Violin and Piano no.1 in G major, op.78
Sonata for Violin and Piano no.3 in D minor, op.10*









*Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

Merry Christmas to all!

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## D Smith

Recent seasonal listening. Merry Christmas everyone!

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana. Cossotto, Bergonzi, Allegri, Karajan, Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano










Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker. Rattle Berlin










Bach: Christmas Oratorio. Argenta, von Otter, Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists










Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio. Jutta Zoff, Dresden Kreuzchor, Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra, Martin Flamig










A Baroque Christmas; Julianne Baird, Aulos Ensemble


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer

trad.: Es ist ein Ros'
trad.: Still, Weil S Kindlein Schlafen Will
Albrici: Sonata a 5
Albrici: Sonata a 5, 2 Trombette, 2 Violini con Fagotto
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major, BWV1047
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248
Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: Sinfonia 'Hirtenmusik'
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Eccard: Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 Cellos, Op. 57
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, K339: Laudate Dominum
Pezel: Fünfstimmigte blasende Musik
Schmidt, F: Notre Dame
Schmidt, F: Notre Dame - Intermezzo
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker: March


----------



## Knorf

*Michael Praetorius*: Lutheran Mass for Christmas Morning
Boy's Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral 
Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0b645qp
Mark brings you the best classical Christmas music and carols from around the county.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Taras Bulba
CzPO
Ančerl*


----------



## vincula

Found this sweet package under the Christmas tree among other jewels. And a happy bunny am I :angel:

















Currently listening to the _Gurre-Lieder_. Beautiful music conducted by the French sourcerer. Can't complain.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Horn Concerto No. 2 in E-flat
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Royal PO
Ashkenazy*


----------



## Knorf

*A Christmas Concert* from the Berliner Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan

Giovanni Gabrieli: Canzona a 8
Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto grosso fatto "per la notte di Natale", Op. 6 No. 8
Samuel Scheidt: _In dulci jubilo_
Francesco Manfredini: Concerto grosso "per il Santissimo Natale", Op. 3 No. 12
Giuseppe Torelli: Concerto a 4, "in forma di Pastorale per il Santissimo Natale", Op. 8 No. 6
Johann Eccard: _Von Himmel hoch, da komm ich her_
Folk melody: _Es ist ein Ros gesprungen_
Pietro Locatelli: Concerto grosso in F minor, Op. 1 No. 8
Franz Xaver Gruber: _Stille Night_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Janáček
> Taras Bulba
> CzPO
> Ančerl*


I'll join your Ančerl listening with his recording of Mahler's 1st. I didn't know he even ventured into Mahler, so this is interesting, because I like his conducting.

I'm not a Mahler connoisseur, just someone who burned out on Mahler a few years ago and is now trying to get the feeling back, so in those who interpret his music, I can't gush over greatness or turn my nose at the subpar. All I can say right now is, I like what Ančerl is doing. His strings are not Karajan's; they tend more to the coarser side, but it seems to work here, especially in the klezmer sections (though I wish Ančerl would have gone more crazily/authentically kletmer) . Also, there is a precision here that is bringing out details that I wasn't aware of, and detail is crucial in Mahler.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Noye's Fludde Op. 59
Trevor Anthony (speaker), Sheila Rex (mezzo-soprano), Owen Brannigan (bass), Eileen O'Donovan (soprano), Gillian Saunders (soprano), Marie-Therese Pinto (soprano), David Pinto (boy soprano), Kathleen Petch (soprano), Darian Angadi (boy soprano), Caroline Clack (soprano), Merlin Channon (assistant conductor), Stephen Alexander (boy soprano), Margaret Hawes (soprano), Patricia Garrod (soprano)
The Congregation, Chorus Of Animals, English Opera Group
Norman Del Mar, Merlin Channon*

From the _Complete Works_ Decca box set -










What a fabulous work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

vincula said:


> Found this sweet package under the Christmas tree among other jewels. And a happy bunny am I :angel:
> 
> View attachment 162369
> 
> 
> View attachment 162370
> 
> 
> Currently listening to the _Gurre-Lieder_. Beautiful music conducted by the French sourcerer. Can't complain.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


A fantastic gift! Although, I would say buy this set if you can find it:










_All_ of Boulez's Schoenberg is first-rate and an essential acquisition, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

vincula said:


> Found this sweet package under the Christmas tree among other jewels. And a happy bunny am I :angel:


As Napoleon Dynamite would say, "Lucky!"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 1*

Nothing says Christmas like Schoenberg's string quartets. Well, actually, Schoenberg's string quartets have nothing to do with Christmas, but I'm just sitting around waiting for everyone to show up at my house.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
Miah Persson, soprano
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

From this box set, a Christmas gift from my wife!


----------



## vincula

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
> Miah Persson, soprano
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> From this box set, a Christmas gift from my wife!


What a lovely gift! You haven't been so grumpy then. Happy wife, happy life :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 4 in G major
> Miah Persson, soprano
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> From this box set, a Christmas gift from my wife!


Very nice, Knorf.  I like Jansons conducting quite a bit I must say. I didn't realize you were married and had a wife. You're a lucky man!


----------



## vincula

An extremely clever move from the missus side. Those 70 cd's will keep Knorf busy for a long while :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

Giuseppe Verdi - sacred works to finish with today.

_Messa da Requiem_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (1874 - rev. 1875):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1889):
_Stabat Mater_ for mixed choir and orchestra (1896-97):
_Laudi alla Vergine Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir (1886-88):
_Te Deum_ for soprano, double mixed choir and orchestra (1895-96):


----------



## Rmathuln

*Handel: Messiah*
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
John Shirley- Quirk, Heather Harper, Helen Watts, John Wakefield
Colin Davis, Cond.
rec. 1966
*
Still the best Messiah, 45 years running.
Trevor Pinnock runs a close 2nd, mainly because of John Tomilnson
*


----------



## Malx

After the festivities ending the day with a little Beethoven.
*Beethoven, Symphonies 6 'Pastoral', 7 & 8 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*


----------



## Rmathuln

I hope Lindenberg still plan to reissue the Beekman Bach series.

https://www.lindenbergproductions.nl/over-ons/


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Le sacre du printemps
Columbia SO
Stravinsky*

From the Stravinsky _Complete Columbia_ box set -


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162379


*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, op. 26
Three Intermezzi for solo piano, op. 117

Marc-André Hamelin, piano
Leopold String Trio

2006

** * * Merry Christmas! * * **


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich* | _Symphony No. 4 in C Minor,_ Op. 43
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra | Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: _The Bells_, Symphonic Dances 
Tatiana Pavlovskaya, soprano; Oleg Dolgov, tenor; Alexey Markov, baritone
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Very good! I'll write a mini review of this in coming weeks. I was a bit distracted with Xmas family stuff this time, but enjoyed it very much. I note that the previous release of this earned widespread accolades.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8: Boulez


----------



## Kiki

Sofia Gubaidulina: Concerto for Viola and Orchestra 
Yuri Bashmet, Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev, 2001

Fantastic viola!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andrés Orozco-Estrada*










The best modern performance I've heard of _Eine Alpensinfonie_ bar none.


----------



## pmsummer

AS IT FELL ON A HOLIE EVE
_Music for an Elizabethan Christmas_
*William Byrd - Thomas Ravenscroft - Anthony Holborne - Anonymous - John Bull - Thomas Moreley - Tobias Hume*
Parthenia: A Consort of Viols
Julianne Baird - soprano
_
MSR Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous - Byrd - Smith - Perotin - Palestrina - Clemens - Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - #9

Bernstein - Wiener Philharmoniker

From the DG box set: 100 Great Symphonies


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Handel Variations, Rhapsodies, Piano Pieces
Murray Perahia 
Sony Classical - 88697794792, CD, Album, US, 2010.


----------



## Rogerx

The 2020 Christmas Matinee of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra will continue with a modified program conducted by Klaus Mäkelä. Conductor Fabio Luisi has unfortunately canceled because he has tested positive for covid-19 and has to quarantine for ten days. Tenor Piero Pretti also had to cancel due to illness (not corona-related).

The Concertgebouw Orchestra is very pleased that the Finnish conductor Klaus Mäkelä has been prepared to conduct the Christmas matinee on 25 December at very short notice. He leads the orchestra in two absolute pinnacles of music history, Beethoven's Sixth Symphony, Pastorale, and Debussy's La mer. Klaus Mäkelä made a very convincing debut with the orchestra in September 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Piano Sonatas Volume Two

Constance Keene


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Orpheus
The Philharmonia
Salonen*










One of the most magical works I've ever heard. Earlier on, I simply didn't understand the beauty of _Orpheus_, but now it's become one of my favorite Stravinsky works. It's hushed atmosphere lures you in and your mind wants to stay in this dreamworld. Salonen's performance is excellent and I'd say his performance is my second favorite recording behind the composer's own.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1*
CARL MARIA VON WEBER (1786-1826)
1 Oberon: Overture

GIUSEPPE VERDI (1813-1901)
2 La Forza del destino: Overture

PIETRO MASCAGNI (1863-1945)
3 Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo sinfonico

RICHARD WAGNER (1813-1883)
Lohengrin
4 Prelude to Act I
5 Prelude to Act III
6 Treulich geführt (Bridal Chorus, Act III)
Netherlands Opera Chorus · Henk van Wielink, chorus master

ALEXANDRE TANSMAN (1897-1986)
7-13 Isaïe, le Prophète
Cornelis Kalkman, tenor (Tansman)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Choir (Tansman)
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
PAUL VAN KEMPEN


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Fritz Wunderlich, Christa Ludwig
Philharmonia Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Klemperer*


----------



## KevinJS

Tchaikovsky - The Tempest - Manfred


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphony No.1









William Walton: Symphony No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Messa di Gloria

Roberto Alagno, Thomas Hampson

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Gothos

Disc 1


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels ‎- Symphonies Nos. 5









Very lovely ... competes with Haitink/EMI ... and beats it for sound engineering. Well done Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Symphony No.3,Op.49
-Symphony No.4,Op.53


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Handel Variations, Op.24; Intermezzi, Op.117 and 119
Van Cliburn









Szymanowski: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra | Antoni Wit


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: La cetra - 12 concerti, Op. 9, etc.

Iona Brown, Neil Black, Celia Nicklin

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 1 in C major RV 181a
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 10 in G major RV 300
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 11 in C minor RV 198a
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 5 in A minor RV 358
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 6 in A major RV 348
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 7 in B flat major RV 359
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 8 in D minor RV 238
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 9 in B flat major RV 530
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
Vivaldi: La cetra - 12 concerti, Op. 9

Second Christmas day lunch, I hear stumbling in the house, table is set so hear we go.


----------



## Flamme

To mark the 21st anniversary of the reintroduction of the role of Royal Harpist, HRH The Prince of Wales joins Ian Skelly to introduce a special performance of Benjamin Britten's popular collection of carols for harp and voices, A Ceremony of Carols. The sopranos and altos of the BBC Singers are joined by Catrin Finch, who in 2000 was the first holder of the title Harpist to HRH The Prince of Wales - a role that had not previously been filled since the reign of Queen Victoria.

Benjamin Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Benjamin Britten: A New Year Carol
Sopranos and Altos of the BBC Singers
Catrin Finch - harp
Grace Rossiter - conductor

In the second half of the programme, the BBC Singers celebrate the 60th anniversary of the publication of 'Carols for Choirs', the iconic anthology of Christmas carols published by Oxford University Press that has gone on to sell over a million copies worldwide. The BBC Singers also look ahead to the publication of 'Carols for Choirs 6' in 2023 with carols from the new volume by Brittney Boykin and Reena Esmail.

Polish carol, arr. David Willcocks: Infant Holy, Infant Lowly 
English traditional, arr. Elizabeth Poston: The Boar's Head Carol 
Hungarian traditional, arr. Zoltán Kodály: A Christmas Carol 
English traditional, arr. David Willcocks: Blessed be that maid Mary 
Arnold Cooke: O men from the fields 
Hector Berlioz: The Shepherd's farewell
Brittney Boykin: Coventry Carol 
Reena Esmail: The unexpected early hour 
John Francis Wade, arr. David Willcocks: O come, all ye faithful

BBC Singers
Embassy Brass
Francesca Massey and Ashley Grote - organists
Bob Chilcott and Sir Stephen Cleobury - conductors 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012qzw


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K175

Christian Zacharias (conductor & piano)
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"

Christian Zacharias (conductor & piano)
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488

Christian Zacharias (conductor & piano)
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Auferstehen

*RIMSKY-KORSAKOV N
*
Russian Easter Festival Oveture Op 36

Comparing

LSO - Markevich I
Gothenburg S O - Järvi N

Mario


----------



## Malx

Finishing off the Mackerras box.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Janice Watson (soprano), Catherine Wyn-Rogers (mezzo-soprano), Stuart Skelton (tenor) & Detlef Roth (bass), Philharmonia Orchestra & Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

Having now listened to all nine symphonies over the last few days I am more than happy to add this set to the collection. I have always enjoyed chamber scale recordings, although not exclusively, of the Beethoven symphonies feeling the balance between strings, woodwind and brass is more to my liking. 
Perhaps perversely I have always rated symphonies 4 & 8 more than many listeners, these two symphonies along with the 1 & 2 may benefit most from the chamber scale forces but the others are still performed to a very high standard.
The Choral is an exception to the chamber scale of performances played not by the SCO but by the Philharmonia Orchestra - still live from the series of concerts at the 2006 Edinburgh Festival.

Possibly the best 80 pence I have spent in a very long time.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Midnight at Notre Dame

Oliver Latry (organ)

Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Bach, J S: Sinfonia from Cantata BWV29
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24
Berlioz: Rákóczi March (from La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24)
Mozart: Adagio & Fugue in C minor for Strings, K546
Prokofiev: Toccata in D minor, Op. 11
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Wagner: Begluckt darf nun dich 'Pilgrims' Chorus' (from Tannhauser)


----------



## eljr

Byrd: 1588

Psalmes, Sonets & Songs of sadnes and pietie

Alamire, Fretwork, David Skinner

The real beauty of these readings...is the singers' poetic nuancing of the texts, which they articulate with glassy clarity. The members of Fretwork play with characteristic grace, weaving gossamer... - BBC Music Magazine, July 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 2nd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: INV1006
Label: Inventa Records
Length: 2 hours 35 minutes
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
July 2021
Choral & Song Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Early Music
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Early Music


----------



## Rogerx

Menuhin conducts Prokofiev

Christopher Lee (narrator), Hu Kun (violin)

English String Orchestra, Yehudi Menuhin

Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19

I have a request/ demand so here it is.


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Gershwin - various orchestral and piano works scattered throughout today.

_Prelude_ [_Novelette in Fourths_], ed. by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1919 - ed. 1990s):
_Prelude_ [_Melody no.17_] (1925 or 1926):
_Three Preludes_ (1926):
_Two Waltzes in C_, ed. by Saul Chaplin (orig. 1920s - ed. ????):
_Three-Quarter Blues_ (1923):
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and jazz band, arr. for solo piano by George Gershwin (orig. 1924 - arr. ????):
_Merry Andrew_ - dance piece from the musical _Rosalie_, arr. for piano by George Gershwin (orig. 1928 - arr. ????):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem for orchestra, arr. for solo piano by William Daly (orig. 1928 - arr. 1929):
_Impromptu in Two Keys_ (1929):
_George Gershwin's Song-Book_ - arrangements of 18 songs for solo piano by George Gershwin (arr. 1932):
_Jasbo Brown's Blues_ - from the opera _Porgy and Bess_, arr. for solo piano (orig. 1934-35 - arr. ????):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] - from the musical comedy _Shall We Dance_ for chamber orchestra, ed. for piano by Alizia Zizzo (orig. 1937 - arr. 1990s):










_Lullaby_ for string quartet - version for strings (orig. 1919):
_Rhapsody in Blue_ for piano and jazz band, arr. for piano and orchestra by by Ferde Grofé (orig. 1924 - arr. ????):
Piano Concerto in F (1925):
_An American in Paris_ - tone poem for orchestra (1928):
_Second Rhapsody_ for piano and orchestra (1931):
_Cuban Overture_ for orchestra (1932):
_Variations on the song 'I Got Rhythm'_ for piano and orchestra (orig. 1930 - arr. 1933-34):
_Catfish Row_ - orchestral suite from the opera _Porgy and Bess_ (orig. 1934-35 - arr. 1936):
_Promenade_ [_Walking the Dog_] for chamber orchestra (1937):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg-Berg & R.Strauss*


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich* | _Symphony No. 7 in C Minor_, Op. 60 "Leningrad" 
Boston Symphony Orchestra | Anders Nelson


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 12
Andrey Gugnin*










Next up:

*Stravinsky
Pulcinella
Pietro Ballo (tenor), Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano), William Shimell (baritone)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Ten Sonatas, Op. 8

The Locatelli Trio, with Rachel Isserlis (violin)

This will do with a drink and snacks before diner .


----------



## Coach G

This morning on YouTube: *Rachmaninoff*: _Symphony #2 (Vasily Petrenko/Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra)_






If Brahms' 1st Symphony was hailed as Beethoven's 10th; then Rachmaninoff's 2nd Symphony should be hailed as Tchaikovsky's 7th. Rachmaninoff's 2nd has as much melody, lush qualities, and sad, Russian soulfulness as the Tchaikovsky six pack; and yet we rarely see it on anyone's top ten list.

Here in New England where we often get our own dose of Russian cold winter weather; the Rachmaninoff _Symphony#2_ goes well with drinking coffee and looking out my window at the ice and snow. The symphonies of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius are the best for winter enjoyment.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Auferstehen said:


> *RIMSKY-KORSAKOV N
> *
> Russian Easter Festival Oveture Op 36
> 
> Comparing
> 
> LSO - Markevich I
> Gothenburg S O - Järvi N
> 
> Mario


Markevitch wins for me! I do like Järvi a lot, though. Another performance I like is Stokowski's on RCA.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Coach G said:


> The symphonies of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius are the best for winter enjoyment.


The time of year is of no importance to me when listening to music, but people are obviously free to have their own associations when listening to music. When I listen to Tchaikovsky or Shostakovich, I don't hear winter, I hear men pouring their souls into their music and presenting them to the world.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition, Vol. 10 Schubert in 1815 II
Martyn Hill, Graham Johnson, Hyperion

The amazing Hyperion series is pretty high quality throughout. I always considered this one of the weaker (but still pretty good) discs in it. Some songs are not that strong imo (in particular the 28 minutes of Adelwold und Emma, which for me outstays its welcome). I'm also not a big fan of Hill to be honest, although he is better in this disc than in some others I have.


----------



## Vasks

_Hadn't given this work a spin in a decade until today_


----------



## Bourdon

Undoubtedly one of my most prized boxes, everything is high quality for both music and performance


----------



## Art Rock

Cyril Scott (1879-1970): Piano concerto 1, Symphony 4, Early One Morning
BBC Philharmonic, Brabbins, Shelley (Chandos)

This is one of the composers I was looking forward to to hear again as I hop skip and jump through the S section. I quite like this disc with works that range from 1914 until 1949. He is not a Bax or Moeran, but well worth listening to.


----------



## eljr

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162397


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-10

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974-1977, remastered 1988, reissued 2002


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

These recordings from many years ago were a revelation,the Academy and the "Argo"sound. This CD is still a fine one with 80 minutes of music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

William Backhaus on piano.


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, Quatro Pezzi*


----------



## Auferstehen

Neo Romanza said:


> Markevitch wins for me! I do like Järvi a lot, though. Another performance I like is Stokowski's on RCA.


Agreed NR! Järvi a bit laid back.

Mario


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Christmas Concerto No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Weihnachtsoratorium BMV 248

Part One: For the 1st Day of Christmas

Christa Ludwig, alto
Franz Crass, bass

Munchener Bach-Chor
Munchener Bach-Orchester
Karl Richter


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, K. 581 (Thea King / Gabrieli String Quartet)


----------



## KevinJS

Corigliano - Symphony #1 - Barenboim - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex*

I rarely listen to this, because there are so many introductory remarks in French, and there is no English translation provided, so it's just some guy speaking intelligibly. I'll see if I can endure the unintelligible French remarks for the sake of the unintelligible Latin singing.


----------



## KevinJS

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex*
> 
> I rarely listen to this, because there are so many introductory remarks in French, and there is no English translation provided, so it's just some guy speaking intelligibly. I'll see if I can endure the unintelligible French remarks for the sake of the unintelligible Latin singing.


You might prefer this one. Played it for the first time yesterday and found it quite pleasant.









No "Œdipus Rex" but Symphony of Psalms is on there along with several other pieces.


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Toccata in E major, BWV 566 (Christopher Herrick, organ)


----------



## eljr

COWELL: Homage to Iran / Piano Pieces / Set of Five / Six Casual Developments / Two Songs

Total Playing Time: 00:58:30


----------



## SanAntone

*Mendelssohn* : _String Quartets_ - The Eroica Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _String Quartets_ | No.14 "Death and the Maiden"
Artemis Quartet


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier (András Schiff, piano - ECM, 2011)











> András Schiff recorded most of Bach's keyboard works in the 1980s, and has recently made a number of new recordings for ECM. This boxed set of the two books of the Well-Tempered Clavier is his latest such release, and shows Schiff as a much more mature pianist. Making a point of using the pedal as little as possible, Schiff delineates all the contrapuntal lines in the fugues carefully, and plays the preludes with zest and brio. In some ways, Schiff adopts a Gouldian approach here; hardly any legato, and very percussive. On the other hand, Schiff doesn't fall into Gould's excesses. He presents each prelude and fugue as a carefully polished gem. Not using the sustaining pedal helps give the impression of separation between notes - as one hears more on a harpsichord. This serves to bring out the rhythms of the pieces. His ornamentation is subtle and limited, but one gets the feeling that it is just right. Over time, listening through these four discs, I found that Schiff's style - which at first seemed just a bit jarring - made more and more sense. The music here can be lively or pensive, and Schiff takes on all of its moods and provides an approach that stands on its own. Comparing it with pianists who use the pedal shows a very large difference, but comparing it with harpsichord recordings offers more similarities than differences; this in spite of the very different sounds of the instruments. The recording is excellent; the piano sounds rich and full, with no reverb to mar the detail or to drown out the subtleties of the counterpoint. This is a fine recording of Bach's great preludes and fugues - one that even those hesitant to listen to the work on a modern piano should seek out. - MusicWeb International


I'm not knowledgeable enough to be a connoisseur. I just find Schiff's music making here to be wonderfully fresh and engaging.


----------



## KevinJS

Brahms/Schumann


----------



## Rogerx

Gala from Berlin 2020

Program

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Overture Leonore III, Op.72.1

Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946)
El amor brujo | Introduction and Ritual Fire Dance

Joaquín Rodrigo (19011 - 1999)
Concierto de Aranjuez for guitar and orchestra

Anonymus
Spanish Romance

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887 - 1959)
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844 - 1908)
Capriccio on Spanish Themes, Op. 34

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906 - 1975)
The Gadfly | Spanish Dance Op. 97

Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko (Conductor)
Pablo Sáinz-Villegas (Guitar)

Recording: December 31 2020 - Philhrmonie | Berlin
Director: Andreas Morell
Duration: 01:30


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2

Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
Cluytens*


----------



## KevinJS

Berg/Bartok

Solti/Chicago


----------



## Neo Romanza

To end tonight's listening session (nothing too 'out there'), but familiar territory:

*Rachmaninov
The Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
LSO
Previn










Dvořák
The Hero's Song, Op. 111
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1971-01-08
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## KevinJS

More Bartok - Concerto for 2 pianos, percussion and orchestra - Zinman - Concertgebouw


----------



## Neo Romanza

KevinJS said:


> More Bartok - Concerto for 2 pianos, percussion and orchestra - Zinman - Concertgebouw
> 
> View attachment 162417


I prefer the original _Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion_. I never quite understood why Bartók made an orchestral arrangement for it. This said, it's been quite some time since I've heard this arrangement.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El Sombrero de tres picos & El Amor Brujo

Colette Boky (soprano), Huguette Tourangeau (mezzo-soprano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## KevinJS

Andres Segovia


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-20
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3

Rudolf Serkin (piano), 
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## Guest

Sibelius, Symphony No 5, Barbirolli, Halle










A remarkable performance of a truly extraordinary work. So many points where Sibelius makes bizarre choices, which somehow seem so right.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...EAt7q-J_NSUlOftrUvPDAIQjjHKRuryKQboid-INOxULs
Cathy Macdonald and Tony Kearney are joined by singer Fiona J Mackenzie, writer Morag MacInnes, and the author and musician, Malachy Tallack, to share their island experiences, from the Outer Hebrides to the Inner Hebridean island of Canna, from Shetland to Orkney, and memories of winters past, the start of new traditions, and the hope of the light returning after the long, dark nights.


----------



## Rogerx

CD16

Berlioz: Harold In Italy, Tristia & Les Troyens à Carthage - Prelude

Nobuko Imai (viola), The John Alldis Choir

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## eljr

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

there is much to admire here thanks to Ólafsson's superb pianism, most notably in Haydn's Sonata No. 47, Mozart's little C major Sonata and his Adagio in B minor; his Kleine Gigue goes like the... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4860525
Label: DG
Length: 83 minutes
Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021

Presto Recording of the Week
3rd September 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Christmas Oratorio No. 3

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien

Just for Knorf. :










Shore: Lord of the Rings Symphony

Howard Shore, 21st Century Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Ludwig Wicki


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Romances

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin concertos 2-1 & 5

London Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162421


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies Nos. 85-87

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sigiswald Kuijken, direction

1990, compilation 1999


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Romantic-era opera - the first in a mini-series of playing what takes my fancy when working my way through from A-Z. Big guns Wagner, Verdi and Puccini will be conspicuous by their absence as it hasn't been that long since I last played what I have by them.

_Carmen_ - opera in four acts, after the novella by Prosper Mérimée [Libretto: Henri Meilhac and Ludovic Halévy] (1873-74):










_Knyáz' Ígor'_ [_Prince Igor_] - opera in four acts with prologue, after the medieval Russian legend _The Lay of Igor's Host_ [Libretto: Aleksandr Borodin] (orig. 1869-87 inc. - posth. completed by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Aleksandr Glazunov by 1888):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79
Luba Orgonasova (soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (contralto), Philip Langridge (tenor)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Regina" (Markl/Naxos)
R. Schumann - Waldszenen, Op. 82 (Arrau/Philips)
Dvorak - Orchestral selections from "Kate & the Devil" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus

John Ogdon


----------



## Auferstehen

As a newcomer to your Forum, I’m slightly confused! Maybe someone can help?

In the “Current Listening Vol VII” thread, I notice that posters attach a picture of the album cover. I hope this is not mandatory, as I have no idea how to do that!

As an ignoramus on computer matters, doesn’t this take up a lot of space?

Just asking…

Mario


----------



## KevinJS

Horowitz - Schubert, Schumann


----------



## eljr

Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'

Lgt Young Soloists/Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022


----------



## Art Rock

Auferstehen said:


> As a newcomer to your Forum, I'm slightly confused! Maybe someone can help?
> 
> In the "Current Listening Vol VII" thread, I notice that posters attach a picture of the album cover. I hope this is not mandatory, as I have no idea how to do that!
> 
> As an ignoramus on computer matters, doesn't this take up a lot of space?
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> Mario


Hello Mario. It is not mandatory, but people appreciate it, and it does not take space if you do it right. See the link below for a short 'instruction'.

Tips, Tricks and Workarounds


----------



## eljr

Auferstehen said:


> As a newcomer to your Forum, I'm slightly confused! Maybe someone can help?
> 
> In the "Current Listening Vol VII" thread, I notice that posters attach a picture of the album cover. I hope this is not mandatory, as I have no idea how to do that!
> 
> As an ignoramus on computer matters, doesn't this take up a lot of space?
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> Mario


it takes up no space on your computer and is very easy to do.

it is not obligatory, feel free to post in script what you are listening to.

and

welcome


----------



## eljr

To my ear, the best release of 2021:










Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## jim prideaux

Auferstehen said:


> As a newcomer to your Forum, I'm slightly confused! Maybe someone can help?
> 
> In the "Current Listening Vol VII" thread, I notice that posters attach a picture of the album cover. I hope this is not mandatory, as I have no idea how to do that!
> 
> As an ignoramus on computer matters, doesn't this take up a lot of space?
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> Mario


Good afternoon......And welcome to TC!

As you may notice I have been here a while and have made a significant number of posts. I enjoy contributing and more particularly enjoy reading other contributions. I also am rather limited with regard to technology and have not once included an album cover. This limitation appears to have had no negative impact upon my involvement so I would not give this 'issue' any further thought......The good people of TC will read your post and where appropriate comment.


----------



## KevinJS

Tchaikovsky - Dvořák - String Serenades

Karajan - Berlin Phil


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Kammermusik Nr. 5
Wolfram Christ, viola
Berliners
Abbado*


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4861944
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## KevinJS

Bach - Orchestral Suites (#1 in C BWV1066; #2 in B minor BWV1067)

Handel - Concerto Grosso in B♭, Op. 6, No. 7


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 1 in B flat major K207

Work length20:10

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Festival Strings Lucerne

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021


----------



## eljr

Ravel: Duo for violin and cello, Op. 7

Work length19:56

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Sol Gabetta

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler* | _Das Lied von der Erde _
Birgit Remmert |Hans Peter Blochwitz | Ensemble Musique Oblique| Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162436


*Johannes Brahms*

Sonata No. 1 in F minor, op. 120 no. 1
Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, op. 120 no. 2
Trio in A minor, op. 114

Martin Fröst, clarinet
Roland Pöntinen, piano
Torleif Thedéen, cello

2005


----------



## eljr

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava

Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: ODE 1397-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## eljr

Invasion

Max Richter

Release Date: 29th Apr 2022


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012q8h
Sarah Walker chooses three hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning.

Sarah brings an injection of pace and brightness to Boxing Day with a quintet movement by Dvorak that's full of melodic life, a waltz around a Moscow housing estate with Shostakovich, and a crisp violin concerto by birthday boy Johann Georg Pisendel.

Plus a haunting song about a snow hare, a seasonal cantata by JS Bach, and the story of Cinderella transformed into a fairy-tale fantasy by Eric Coates.

A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162437


*Sergei Rachmaninov*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, op. 40

Leif Ove Andsnes, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker (1, 2)
London Symphony Orchestra (3, 4)
Antonio Pappano

2012


----------



## Flamme

BBC Radio 2 have once again joined together with BBC Songs of Praise to find the BBC Young Chorister of the Year 2021. In a festive feast for the ears, six talented hopefuls perform favourite Christmas songs and carols in the stunning surroundings of Salisbury Cathedral. From ten semi-finalists, three boys and three girls have been chosen to sing in the final, hosted by Songs of Praise presenter, Aled Jones. It's up to the panel of expert judges, Lesley Garrett, Howard Goodall and David Grant to decide who will be taking home the title and trophy before the winner takes to the stage to perform a special arrangement of John Rutter's Angels' Carol with Aled Jones and all the semi-finalists.

Producer: Katharine Longworth
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...24gd6AwQPslzcJ-tDBBv9DdKrPAwMA4pTRBVYQ_tlhsdU


----------



## Art Rock

Cyril Scott - String quartets 1,2, and 4
Archaeus String Quartet (Dutton Epoch)

More Scott. Just listened to the first string quartet, which is good, but for me a bit too long for its material (just over 30 minutes). The other two will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## KevinJS

Roy Harris/William Schuman - Symphony #3

Leonard Bernstein - New York Phil


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams, Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 2 "London" • The Wasps (Overture)


----------



## Coach G

Today I'm listening to (arguably) the world's greatest cellist of his own time: Mstislav Rostropovich!

1. *Bach*: _Cello Suites 1-6_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) rec 1995 Warner Records
2. *Brahms*: _Sonatas #1 & 2 for Cello and Piano_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello & Rudolf Serkin, piano) rec 1983 DG Records
3. *Britten*: _Cello Suites #1 & 2_ (Mstislav Rostropovich); _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello & Benjamin Britten, piano) rec 1960s? London Records 
4. *Prokofiev*: _Sinfonia Concertante_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello w/Sir Malcolm Sargent & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra); *Myaskovsky*: _Cello Concerto_ (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello w/Sir Malcolm Sargent & the Philharmonia Orchestra); *Rachmaninoff*: _Vocalise_ (Mstislav Rostropovich & Alexander Dedyukhin, piano) rec 1957 & 1959 EMI Records
5. *Schubert*: _String Quintet_ D 956 (Mstislav Rostropovich, cello w/Emerson String Quartet) rec 1992 DG Records



































My two favorite concert cellists are Mstislav Rostropovich and Yo-Yo Ma. While Ma's tone is more rich and even; Rostropovich is the more expressive one, infused with a certain degree of sad, Russian soul.

When it comes to the cello repertoire, I start with the best part: Bach's _Cello Suites_ and then move on to Brahms' _Cello Sonatas_ featuring some solid support from pianist, Rudolf Serkin, who at 79 was even older President Joe Biden at the time of this recording! Next up: Rostropovich joins forces with his friend Ben Britten and three wonderful pieces that Britten composed specifically for "Slava" and Britten always said he composed for "people" and not instruments. We then go to Prokofiev's _Sinfonia Concertante_ and Myaskovsky's _Cello Concerto_, two rich and colorful works worthy of Shostakovich's Cello Concerto; and forming a grand trifecta of works for cello and orchestra from the old Soviet Union. Along with the Britten these After a beautiful taste of filler from Rachmaninoff, We end with a smooth but passionate reading of Schubert's _Quintet_ and Rostropovich playing second cello to the world famous Emerson Quartet.


----------



## KevinJS

Flamme said:


> BBC Radio 2 have once again joined together with BBC Songs of Praise to find the BBC Young Chorister of the Year 2021. In a festive feast for the ears, six talented hopefuls perform favourite Christmas songs and carols in the stunning surroundings of Salisbury Cathedral. From ten semi-finalists, three boys and three girls have been chosen to sing in the final, hosted by Songs of Praise presenter, Aled Jones. It's up to the panel of expert judges, Lesley Garrett, Howard Goodall and David Grant to decide who will be taking home the title and trophy before the winner takes to the stage to perform a special arrangement of John Rutter's Angels' Carol with Aled Jones and all the semi-finalists.
> 
> Producer: Katharine Longworth
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m...24gd6AwQPslzcJ-tDBBv9DdKrPAwMA4pTRBVYQ_tlhsdU


Hope they enjoy it, win or lose. I remember Aled Jones first time round. Last I saw of him, he was doing a duet with his son. How time flies. Just ask this guy:


----------



## KevinJS

Well, spending a couple of days digging in the forgotten corners of the collection was fun but, having posted the above pix, I'm reminded that I've been neglecting Mahler, so here goes with the 4th, featuring the young man pictured above:

Mahler - Symphony #4 - Anton Nanut, Ljubljana Radio Symphony Orchestra - Max Emanuel Cenčić, soprano


----------



## eljr

Harpreet Bansal Band* - Movements
Label:	Jazzland Recordings - 377 930 6
Series:	OK World
Format:	
CD, Album
Country:	Norway
Released:	Sep 18, 2020
Genre:	Folk, World, & Country
Style:	Indian Classical


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 5 - Leonard Bernstein - Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.18, no.1
String Quartet in G major, op.18, no.2
String Quartet in D major, op.18, no.3*









*Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## opus55

Start listening to today's purchases..

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a cinque, Op.5
I Musici | Pina Carminelli, violin


----------



## eljr

Glass: Akhnaten

Zachary James (Amenhotep III), Richard Bernstein (Aye), Aaron Blake (High Priest), Will Liverman (General Horemhab), Anthony Roth Constanzo (Akhnaten), Disella Larusdottir (Queen Tye), J'Nai Bridges (Nefertiti), Metropolitan Opera, Karen Kamensek

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0154
Label: Orange Mountain
Nominee - Best Opera Recording
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Opera Recording


----------



## 13hm13

Robert Hermann - Symphonies No.1 & 2 - Fifield


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 7 in E-flat
Amar Quartet*

From this outstanding set -


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Goldberg Variations _| Zhu Xiao-Mei (2016)










"In this work," says Zhu Xiao-Mei, "Bach gave musical expression to life in all of its infinite facets." The Chinese pianist's name is inextricably linked to that of Johann Sebastian Bach. For Zhu Xiao-Mei the special quality of the Goldberg Variations lies in the fact that all human emotions and feelings find expression here. "I love them above all else, each day a little more, and I have always wanted to share this love with others…"

Since her first pioneering recording of the Goldberg Variations more than twenty years ago, Zhu Xiao-Mei has played the work several hundred times at recitals all over the world. Through the encounter with her audiences she has evolved a new vision of the work, which she is now presenting to listeners in the form of this new recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Harold in Italy, Op. 16
William Lincer (viola)
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 6 - Chailly - Concertgebouw


----------



## KevinJS

Bit late posting the last one. It had nearly finished. Here's the next one, which is actually playing right now:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Clarinet Concerto
Ulrich Mehlhart (clarinet)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Werner Andreas Albert*

From this set -


----------



## opus55

Telemann: Tafelmusik
Musica Amphion


----------



## Tero

I got this from the UK. I looked at Amazon and eBay but this time UK was best deal. Finally all, or most, opera sinfonias compiled.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

César Franck (1822 - 1890)
Les Éolides

Frédéric Chopin (1810 - 1849)
Piano Concerto no 1 in E minor Op. 11
1 Allegro maestoso
2 Romance. Larghetto
3 Rondo. Vivace

Antonin Dvořák (1841 - 1904)
Symphony no 8 in G major op. 88
1 Allegro con brio
2 Adagio
3 Allegretto grazioso - Molto Vivace
4 Allegro ma non troppo

Recording: June 3 2021 - Salle Philharmonique | Liège
Director: Arnaud Lalanne
Duration: 01:36

Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, Jan Lisiecki, Gergely Madaras:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 & String Quartet Op. 132

Aaron Pilsan (piano), Gustav Rivinius (cello) & Aaron Pilsan (piano), Antje Weithaas & Christian Tetzlaff (violins), Rachel Roberts (viola) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

KevinJS said:


> Bach - Orchestral Suites (#1 in C BWV1066; #2 in B minor BWV1067)
> 
> Handel - Concerto Grosso in B♭, Op. 6, No. 7
> 
> View attachment 162435


Who are the artist Kevin?


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 'The year 1905'

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a war-related program of Hindemith works: *Requiem «For Those We Love», Der Schwanendreher,* and finally the *Trumpet Sonata*

From these recordings:
























My purpose for this program of works:

Although Hindemith basically kept his music free of biographical features and regarded the autonomy of music as being dissolved from the principle of excessively musical expression, he repeatedly reacted in his music to the political catastrophes of his time. In this way, the extra-musical meanings can be directly and unequivocally determined through musical quotation, texts interspersed in the works, work and movement titles or explanatory notes.

Hindemith's plans to emigrate from Nazi Germany are documented in the viola concerto Der Schwanendreher (1935) through the songs used and in the relationship of the First Piano Sonata (1936) to Hölderlin's poem ‹Der Main.› The Trauermusik (Mourning Music) from the Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939) reacts to the outbreak of the Second World War, the recitative This World's Joy from the Sonata for Two Pianos, Four Hands (1942) to Germany's declaration of war on the United States that made the emigrated Hindemith into an «enemy alien.»

With the composition When Lilacs Last in the Door-Yard Bloom'd: A Requiem «For Those We Love» (1946) to the poem of the same title by Walt Whitman, Hindemith not only testified to his gratitude towards the United States for having granted him refuge, protection and security during the Nazi period, but he also reacted to the disclosure of the Holocaust.

At the centre of the work (No. 8 Sing On! You Gray-Brown Bird) Hindemith quotes the Jewish melody ‹Gaza,› which he found in a song book used in New Haven with the text of the hymn ‹For Those We Love› by Walter Charles Piggott. On the one hand, Hindemith derived almost all the main themes of the work from this Jewish ‹Gaza› melody and, on the other hand, he adapted his own melodies to this ‹Gaza› melody so well that it no longer has the effect of a quotation, but unfolds completely in the character of Hindemith's music. The transformation of his own music to fit the Jewish melody can be understood programmatically: the incomprehensible events, which no images of horror can adequately convey, must be retained in an identifying memory and transformed into a personal experience which is impossible to lose.

[Article taken from the Hindemith website: https://www.hindemith.info/en/home/]


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K414

Christian Zacharias (piano & conductor)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 in D major, K537 'Coronation'

Christian Zacharias (piano & conductor)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Alice Coote, mezzo-soprano
Netherlands PO
Marc Albrecht*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach and Vivaldi: Violin Concertos and Double Violin Concertos

Midori (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bernamej

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&url=...ved=0CAgQjRxqFwoTCJDkqLzwhfUCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAe

All the symphonies by Krommer are exquisite. If you want a Beethoven lite, you have it. Superbly crafted, and the recordings are to notch on every level.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bernamej said:


> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&url=...ved=0CAgQjRxqFwoTCJDkqLzwhfUCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAe
> 
> All the symphonies by Krommer are exquisite. If you want a Beethoven lite, you have it. Superbly crafted, and the recordings are to notch on every level.


 The link isn't working properly, see the tip and trick on the site.
Tips, Tricks and Workarounds
I do have the CD and it's a good one though .


----------



## Guest

Start of a long delayed listening to the Maconchy String Quartets.










Taut, acerbic music. I think I am going to enjoy this journey. The third movement (andante sostenuto) was particularly engaging, lyrical with often tense harmonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Lortzing - Udine

Anneliese Rothenberger, Ruth-Margret Pütz, Nicolai Gedda, Peter Schreier, Hermann Prey, Gottlob Frick,

RIAS-Kammerchor Berlin*, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin ; Robert Heger


----------



## opus55

Stravinsky: Symphonies
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin | Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Hindemith
> Kammermusik Nr. 5
> Wolfram Christ, viola
> Berliners
> Abbado*


For some reason I was not aware of this recording and I am curious as to how you feel it compares with the Chailly recordings.


----------



## Malx

*Higdon, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, RLPO, Vasily Petrenko.*

Nice to hear a concerto composed by someone younger than I. This one has grown on me over a number of plays this year, nicely played by soloist and orchestra alike.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

"Haffner"serenade KV 250
Divertimento KV 251


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Helen Donath, soprano
Trudeliese Schmidt, mezzo-soprano
Klaus König, tenor
Simon Estes, bass
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Josef Schmidhuber, chorus master
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Chilham

A bit of film music today:










Rota: Music from The Godfather

The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, Crouch End Festival Chorus










Williams: Music from Star Wars

John Williams, Anne-Sophie Mutter, Vienna Philharmonic










Bernstein: On the Waterfront

Christian Lindberg, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Glass: Koyaanisqatsi

Michael Riesman, The Philip Glass Ensemble










Corigliano: The Red Violin Concerto

Marin Alsop, Joshua Bell, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

John Scott - A Colchester symphony 
Colchester Institute Symphony Orchestra under Christopher Phelps

John Scott (UK, 1930) is better known for his film music, but he has also composed 'regular' classical music, including this symphony. A neo-romantic piece, which has obvious associations with film scores, not bad, but not that good either. Picked it up years ago in a thrift shop - it was worth the 25 cents I paid.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/2 - Vermeer Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No.9 Serenade Op 44*

Wiener Philharmoniker /L.S.O*

István Kertész


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162457


*Maurice Ravel*

Ma Mère l'Oye
Une barque sur l'océan
Alborada del Gracioso
Rapsodie espagnole
Boléro

Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez

1994


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Dvorak: Symphony No.9 Serenade Op 44*
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker /L.S.O*
> 
> István Kertész


Interesting. In that particular recording and release, it does appear that the recording of the New World Symphony is in fact with the Vienna Philharmonic. I am very familiar with Kertesz's recording of that symphony (and the entire cycle) with the LSO, but how does his recording with the Vienna Philharmonic compare to his recording with the LSO?


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> Interesting. In that particular recording and release, it does appear that the recording of the New World Symphony is in fact with the Vienna Philharmonic. I am very familiar with Kertesz's recording of that symphony (and the entire cycle) with the LSO, but how does his recording with the Vienna Philharmonic compare to his recording with the LSO?


If I am honest I like this one more, the strings are so beautiful from Vienna. That said I like the other almost as much but if I_ had_ to choose I choose this one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Saint-Saëns*

It feels like time to relisten this recording 

Septet in B flat
Tarantelle in A minor
Bassoon sonata in G major
Piano Quartet in B flat major


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stenhammar: Serenade in F major / Florez and Blanzeflor / Ithaka

Karl-Magnus Fredriksson / Gavle Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Koivula


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3

Behzod Abduraimov (piano), Concertgebouworkest, Valery Gergiev


----------



## eljr

Anima Aeterna

Jakub Józef Orliński (countertenor), Il Pomo d'Oro, Francesco Corti

Be prepared for some dazzling displays…in Zelenka's psalm setting 'Laetatus sum', Orlinski is partnered by the assured, pliant and blended singing of Fatma Said…[Nucci's] aria 'Un giusto furore'... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 9029674390
Label: Erato
Length: 80 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
22nd October 2021
Also Recommended
Building A Library
November 2021
Also Recommended

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Baroque Vocal
International Classical Music Awards
2022


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* - _Mass in G minor _BWV 235 
- Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society






Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven, conductor
Alex Potter, alto
Thomas Hobbs, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*

This a great interpretation from one of 2021's best purchases.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Symphony No. 2 for string orchestra and trumpet
CzPO
Baudo*










This set continues to be the best cycle of Honegger symphonies for me. Dutoit or Luisi can't touch Baudo, IMHO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Piano Sonata In E Flat Minor I.X.1905 "From The Street"
Slávka Pěchočová*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Mackenzie - Overture to "The Little Minister" (Gamba/Chandos)
Harty - With the Wild Geese (Gibson/EMI)
Arnold - English Dances, Set #1, Op. 27 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> This a great interpretation from one of 2021's best purchases.


I agree,I managed to find this one after a enthusiastic post from you.
I start looking for it and found one for an acceptable price.


----------



## eljr

Exiles

Max Richter, Baltic Sea Philharmonic, Kristjan Järvi

The music's constant pacing is a powerful representation of the plight of refugees. That it is here performed by the excellent Baltic Sea Philharmonic - an ensemble of no-fixed abode that connects... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 6th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: 4860445
Label: DG
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Peacock Variations
Hungarian State Orchestra
Dorati*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part one scattered throughout the rest of today.

Written between the ages of 10 and 14 most of these works convey a sense of depth and assuredness well beyond the _wunderkind_ Mendelssohn's tender years - the only other composer post-Mozart I can think of who can match him in this age group is Erich Korngold (without wanting to upset all those rabid Alma Deutscher fans out there, of course...).

Note to self: as you like the early stuff why not also buy the three piano quartets or some of the string symphonies at some point?

Violin Sonata [_no.1_] in F WoO (1820):
Five short pieces for violin and piano WoO (1819-21):
Violin Sonata [_no.2_] in F-minor op.4 (1823):










Concerto [_no.1_] in D-minor for violin and string orchestra WoO (1822):










String Quartet [_no.0_] in E-flat WoO (1823):










Concerto [_no.0_] in A-minor for piano and string orchestra WoO (c. 1822):
Concerto in E for two pianos and string orchestra WoO (1823 - rev. by 1833):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sonatas*

Landowska's quirky recording of Scarlatti's quirky sonatas.


----------



## eljr

Florence Price: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

The Philadelphia polish helps to highlight one of Price's most endearing qualities: those kaleidoscopic orchestrations, with piquant detailing from all corners, including celesta and slide whistle...... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: 4862029
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance

Record Review
Records of the Year 2021


----------



## KevinJS

Rogerx said:


> Who are the artist Kevin?


Here's a pic of the reverse.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Various Webern works (I'm not going to list them here) from this Boulez box set:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dimace

Right Now: *Claudio & Eliahu performing Sämtliche Werke Für Klavier Und Orchester von F. Chopin.* Nice set with mellow sound (a little bit hypotonic but for this kind of music ok) and TOP performance from the immortal Arrau. (Philips, Holland, 1972, 3XLPs, bargain)


----------



## eljr

This should keep me occupied most the afternoon:










Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

highlights include a finely attentive account of the G minor Piano Quartet, showing vivid collegiality between the performers; Andsnes's C minor Fantasy, perfectly balanced and full of dramatic... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2021, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 28th May 2021
Catalogue No: 19439742462
Label: Sony
Length: 2 hours 14 minutes
Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
June 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Assorted Programs
Concerto
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2021
Concerto


----------



## haziz




----------



## opus55

Gounod: Faust


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing: *Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78* (*Slatkin/St. Louis SO*):


----------



## haziz

*Haydn: Symphony No. 103* 'Drumroll'
_LPO - Jochum_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart and more Mozart. I even have the guts to practice some on my guitar


----------



## SanAntone

*Charles Ives* | _The Three Orchestral Sets _
Malmö Symphony Orchestra and Chamber Chorus | James Sinclair












> The works on this recording focus on a singular genre created by a singular composer. The kind of piece Charles Ives called a 'set' is usually a larger work made by putting together independently-written smaller pieces. The First Orchestral Set, variously titled Three Places in New England and A New England Symphony, is one of Ives's great tributes to his roots. Put together around 1913-14 from material going back years, it is typically Ivesian in that each movement has an underlying program. Like the other sets, the Second has a slow-fast-slow pattern and a visionary hymn-based finale. The unfinished Third Orchestral Set was the only set Ives planned as a whole from the beginning. It may stand as the most profound discovery of the many and ongoing efforts to reconstruct Ives's incomplete works. This is its first complete performance and recording.


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Violin Concerto, Concerto russe and Fantaisie norvégienne*
_Jean-Jacques Kantorow, Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Elina Buksha (violin), Vladyslava Luchenko (violin)
_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Joseph Haydn* - Symphony No. 103 In E Flat Major, Hob.I:103, "Drumroll"
SWR Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart, Roger Norrington


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 9029659921
Label: Erato
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex*
> 
> I rarely listen to this, because there are so many introductory remarks in French, and there is no English translation provided, so it's just some guy speaking intelligibly. I'll see if I can endure the unintelligible French remarks for the sake of the unintelligible Latin singing.


Do it for the sake of the intelligible music.


----------



## Red Terror

Quite possibly the best set of Brahms' symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch / Erato_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Revueltas
Ventanas
Orquesta Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México
Enrique Bátiz*










This is a smoking performance! Completely visceral and in-your-face. It certainly blows the Salonen on Sony away (even though he has better audio quality).


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schubert 
String Quartet no.8
String Quartet no.14

Busch Quartet 









String Quartet no.9

Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett*


----------



## Chilham

Lloyd Webber: Evita Symphonic Suite, Phantom of the Opera Symphonic Suite

Andrew Lloyd Webber, The Andrew Lloyd Webber Orchestra

More enjoyable than I was anticipating.


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erba[/I]ch - De Lassus - Desprez - Du Fay - Byrd - Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler Symphony #4, arr. Stein

Leider eines fahrenden Gesellen

Alison Browner/Olaf Bär - Linos Ensemble


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
_Hille Perl_ - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Don Quixote, Op. 35
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Ulrich Koch (viola)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Karajan*










Without question, this performance has always been my favorite _Don Quixote_. Everything is rightfully measured and the performance itself is a powerful one. The 2017 remastering sounds especially nice and it seems to clean up some of the muddiness of the original.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_ (1978)


----------



## ribonucleic

Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan, 1975)











> A couple of things strike me particularly about these recordings. One is the sheer beauty of the playing. Karajan was often criticised, especially in his later years, for an alleged cultivation of quality of sound as a prime objective in his music making. Now is not the time to argue the rights and wrongs of that assertion but I think it's fair to say that in the case of these recordings the beauty of orchestral sound is placed wholly at the service of the music. ... Karajan and the BPO bring to [the 9th Symphony] all the fine qualities of interpretation and execution and give a superb, magisterial performance. - MusicWeb International


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Isaac Stern - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dvorak: Serenades / Suk: Meditation

Jakub Hrusa / Prague Philharmonia


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto*
_Dylana Jenson - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy (1981) _


----------



## Bkeske

Returned from my Christmas holidays out of town. Listening to symphonies in my car just wasn't the same as the comfort and my more expansive 'home hall'. Hope everyone had a very nice Christmas, belatedly.

Been desiring Williams recently, so, here goes….

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest repress, probably early 60's, originally 1958.


----------



## 13hm13

An East German STEREO recording from 1964, orig. on ETERNA ...
Bruckner, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Heinz Bongartz - Simph 6


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162479


*Serge Rachmaninoff*

All-Night Vigil, op. 37

Phoenix Chorale
Kansas City Chorale
Charles Bruffy

2015


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
L'Enfance du Christ
Véronique Gens, Paul Agnew, Etc.
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio #disc1


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> This should keep me occupied most the afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart Momentum - 1785
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)
> 
> highlights include a finely attentive account of the G minor Piano Quartet, showing vivid collegiality between the performers; Andsnes's C minor Fantasy, perfectly balanced and full of dramatic... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2021, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
> Release Date: 28th May 2021
> Catalogue No: 19439742462
> Label: Sony
> Length: 2 hours 14 minutes
> Critics' Choice 2021
> Gramophone Magazine
> Critics' Choice 2021
> Recording of the Month
> Gramophone Magazine
> June 2021
> Recording of the Month
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2021
> Nominated - Assorted Programs
> International Classical Music Awards
> 2022
> Nominated - Assorted Programs
> Concerto
> Diapason d'Or de l'Année
> 2021
> Concerto


That is a real treat on a Tuesday afternoon.:clap:


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/2 - Vermeer Quartet.*


I really love this cycle, which I've had since it was a new release.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127 (Alban Berg Quartet)











> They play with whirling vitality and tender sophistication, and handle Beethoven's often stressful contrasts of dynamics and phrasings with meaningful finesse. Melodies and accompanying sequences are equally projected with pinpoint delineation and beauty, yet never at the expense of the composer's underlying nervous energy. And what ravishingly colored pianissimos, particularly bone-chilling in the slow movements of Op. 127. Artistic Quality: 10, Sound Quality: 10 - Classics Today


----------



## Rogerx

Auber: Overtures, Vol. 1

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Auber: Fra Diavolo
Auber: Fra Diavolo Overture
Auber: L'enfant prodigue, S. 41
Auber: La circassienne, S. 48
Auber: La Circassienne: Overture
Auber: La Fiancee: Overture
Auber: Le cheval de bronze, S. 25
Auber: Le Cheval de bronze: Overture
Auber: Le Domino noir
Auber: Le Domino noir Overture
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne, S. 34
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne: Overture
Auber: Marco Spada : Overture


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
NYPO
Bernstein*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.5 In D Major. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962


----------



## Neo Romanza

Alright, one more work...

*Chávez
Sinfonía india
Orquesta Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México
Bátiz*










A thrilling account of one of my favorite Latin American works. I find this work joyous and completely raucous, but it lifts my spirit. Bátiz captures the essence of this music, but there are several other fine performances on record as well like Bernstein and Mata (w/ the Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra --- definitely NOT his tepid LSO performance).


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/ Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor,

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 arr Stein


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Franck & Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonatas

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Marc Neikrug (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Thilman - SYMPHONY No 4 op. 64









Nice,

Listening on YouTube. Composer needs his recordings re-released.



> Thilman was a conservative Composer. His music is tonal and refers to the form and harmony of Romantic music. His melody is always catchy and uncomplicated. Thilman was particularly inspired by folk music. This influence can be heard clearly in many of his works. Most of his works are kept short. Generally, his tone is fresh and uncomplicated rather than dramatic. Undoubtedly, Thilman oriented his works towards the aesthetics of the Socialist realism. In his later works, he often chose unusual settings and freer forms for his works. Thilman was very respected in East Germany. His Symphony no. 4 was particularly popular. Today, however, he is mostly forgotten.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Casella: Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

CD44:

Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 5

London Symphony Orchestra, Witold Rowicki


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Livre 1-2 & 3


----------



## Chilham

Debussy: String Quartet in G Minor

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque- Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Benedetti Baroque Orchestra

Geminiani, F: Concerto grosso after Corelli, No. 12 in D minor 'La Folia'
Vivaldi: Concerto in B flat major, RV 583
Vivaldi: Concerto in B minor for Violin RV386
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto RV257 in E flat major
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 211 in D major


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
_Czech Philharmonic - Vaclav Neumann_ (1980s digital cycle)


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119/ Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Janspe

*B. A. Zimmermann: Sonata for Piano and Violin*
Simon Lepper, piano
Carolin Widmann, violin









This is such an amazing sonata - definitely one of my favourites! It's so compact and exciting, each brief movement brimming with ideas. The finale is such a fun piece! I love the Violin Concerto, based on this sonata, as well. I really hope more musicians take up this sonata eventually, and the concerto also. It's really worth the effort.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Romantic-era opera part two for either side of lunch.

_Lakmé_ - opera in three acts, after the story _Les babouches du Brahmane_ by Théodore Pavie and the novel _Le Mariage de Loti_ by Pierre Loti [Libretto: Edmond Gondinet and Philippe Gille] (1881-82):










_Die lustige Witwe_ [_The Merry Widow_] - operetta in three acts after the play _L'attaché d'ambassade_ by Henri Meilhac [Libretto: Viktor Léon and Leo Stein] (1905):


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 12

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162492


*Antonín Dvořák*

Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, op. 90

Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Tanja Tetzlaff, cello
Lars Vogt, piano

2018


----------



## Helgi

A Wagner recital with Kirsten Flagstad, accompanied by Hans Knappertsbusch and the Vienna Philharmonic, from 1956.


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "La superbia d'Alessandro" (Fasolis/Decca)
Croce - Selections from "Mascarate piacevoli et ridicolose per il carnevale" (I Fagiolini/Chandos)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op. 10, No. 5 (Rampal/CBS)
Picchi - Selections from "Intavolatura di balli d'arpicondo" (His Majesty Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Stradella - Trumpet Concerto in D (Wallace/Nimbus)*


----------



## Guest

Listened to the second string quartet of Maconchy today. Striking music, particularly the two slow movements, which combine lyricism with harmonic tension and interesting motivic development. A satisfying listen to music performed with skill and commitment.










Also, over the last few days, listened to the various movements of Koechlin's Jungle Book, Zinman's recording.










I skipped the first three movements, orchestral songs, since I am generally not interested in classical voice and orchestra music.

As far as the rest, Les Bandar-log was the high point, often described as a scherzo, it contains meditative music, lively music, a pompous parody of a fugue. A bit slow and ponderous in this recording, I liked Dorati's recording better. Other than that I didn't find myself grabbed by the music. The Meditation of Purun Bhagat had some pleasantly atmospheric music, The Law of the Jungle seemed trite and repetitions, and La course de Printemps seemed to go on forever. Koechlin had a genius for diaphonous orchestration, but there is only so much of that you can listen to. I don't think this is something I will ever return to (except for Les Bandar-log).


----------



## Bourdon

*Enescu*
Romanian Rhapsody No.1

*Sibelius*
Finlandia

*Elgar*
In the South

*Vaughan Williams* 
Fantasy on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Overture: The Wasp


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No.7 'Sinfonia Antarctica' - _circa 43 minutes
_London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Adrian Boult

Recorded November 1969, Kingsway Hall, London. EMI


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 1* 'The Bells of Zlonice'
_LSO - Rowicki_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Concerto for the left-hand
Phillippe Entremont, piano
Cleveland
Boulez*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Konzertmusik, Op. 49
Siegfried Mauser, piano
Frankfurt RSO
Albert*

From this set -


----------



## Coach G

This morning on Youtube: Some of Mozart's _Sonatas for Violin and Piano_ featuring two great from the old Soviet Union: Leonid Kogan (violin) and Stanislav Richter (piano).











I came rather late to Mozart and for decades was content with the late symphonies, the overtures, some concertos, and a few other things. But for years I mostly avoided Mozart and saw it as "pretty" and "pleasant" but not as profound as my then favorite, Beethoven. Now in my middle age, a shot of Mozart to go with the morning coffee is just the thing to start my day. While I used to like (and still like) Beethoven for the power, urgency, heroism, and big musical vision; I've come to favor Mozart just for the exemplar craftsmanship, the seamless quality of it, the happiness, and the sense of beauty and balance.

Leonid Kogan and Stanislav are very crisp and joyful in these recordings. Growing up in the USA where there was a full array of Golden Age and then concurrent concert violinists already in the market such as Jascha Heifetz, Yehudi Menuhin, Isaac Stern, Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman, Zino Francescatti, and a very young Anne-Sophie Mutter and Kyung Wha Chung; I guess supply and demand didn't have much room for a second Soviet fiddle player (David Oistrakh being the more accessible one). And to this day I have very few Kogan recordings in my library; a recording of the Khachaturian _Concerto_ and maybe something else? But what a great violinist! Certainly Kogan has a rightful set at the Mount Olympus of concert violinists! and if you listen for yourself you'll see that I don't exaggerate the point.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 5*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Rafael Kubelik_

Probably my favorite Dvorak symphony, although Nos. 6 and 8 also come close. I think of it as his Pastoral symphony. The 6th also follows a somewhat similar theme.


----------



## eljr

Zuill Bailey - Bach Cello Suites-Complete Collection
Label:	Octave Records (3) - OCT-0008
Format:	
2 x SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Stereo, Album
2 x DVD, DVD-Data, Album, Stereo
Country:	US
Released:	2021
Genre:	Classical

Volume II


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Again this recording,didn't feel well the last time I listened to it.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances*
_Cleveland Orchestra - George Szell_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Sara Jakubiak, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner*










I don't do repeat listenings of recordings I just received too often, but I have to say this is a magnificent performance. It really is one of the best things I've heard from Gardner on Chandos. Gardner treats the score like some kind of dark Impressionist nightmare. The soprano Sara Jakubiak is also a committed performer and sings beautifully. I haven't even listened to the _Pelleas und Melisande_ from this recording yet as I can't seem to get past this performance of _Erwartung_. The recording quality is also quite good for later Chandos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part two scattered throughout the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):
_Scherzo_ from the Octet in E-flat for strings op.20, arr. for orchestra WoO as a possible alternative movement for his first symphony (1825):
_Ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_A Midsummer Night's Dream_] - overture in E for orchestra op.21 (1826):










String Octet in E flat op.20 (1825):










String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):










String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):
String Quartet no.1 in E flat op.12 (1829):


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 2*
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_

It looks like I may make this an all Dvorak day! Definitely one of my absolute favorite composers. The only two other composers in the same league as far as I am concerned, are Beethoven and Tchaikovsky. Admittedly I don't listen to his second symphony that often. His second and fourth symphonies are his two symphonic works I listen to the least.


----------



## Malx

*Kokkonen, String Quartet No 3 - Sibelius Academy String Quartet.*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent some quality listening time with two albums from Spanish guitar master Agustín Maruri:















and















Both albums are gems, beautifully played (one can tell quickly upon listening that guitarist Maruri's technique is prolific and flawless) and wonderfully recorded, with a clarity and presence and natural-sounding tone color that transports one to the concert hall where Maruri is performing the works.

Agustín is a champion of lesser known guitar music, and a highlight of album one is the 14-minute solo guitar "Concerto" by Adam Falckenhagen, a lute player born in 1697. Maruri has recorded several of Falckenhagen's works on other albums on the EMEC Discos label, of which the guitarist is a founder and administrator. Here the "Concerto" holds its own against a Fantasia by Sor, a sonatina by Ponce, and two dance works by Castelnuovo Tedesco, among other pieces.

The second CD presents music which of which, again, much was new to me. These 20th century pieces reveal a wide range of playing techniques and musical styles, all of which guitarist Maruri handles with seeming effortlessness.

Two beautiful discs for a late 2021 year musical offering, with works that reach back to the past and others that look forward to the future. Perfect music for this time of the year, especially for one who cherishes the sound of expertly performed classical guitar.

Bravo! Maestro Agustín Maruri.


----------



## Kiki

Camille Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 
Daniel Roth / Les Siècles / François-Xavier Roth / 2010 Live

Recorded in the Saint-Sulpice Church, Paris, where the fantastic acoustics is perfect for showcasing this HIP "Organ Symphony"!


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto*
_Pierre Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - George Szell_

My favorite recording of this great masterpiece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Pini di Roma
Philadelphia Orchestra
Muti*










This is still the best _Roman Trilogy_ on record, IMHO. Muti completely in his element.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Concerto gregoriano
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
BBC PO
Downes*










Majestic, lyrical and gorgeous beyond belief --- this is a masterpiece from Respighi without question. This is also the finest performance I've heard of this work.


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in C major, op.74 no.1
String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3
String Quartet in G major, op.77, no.1
String Quartet in D minor, op.103*

*Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Songs

Achrainer/Namekawa

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0160
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Respighi
> Pini di Roma
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Muti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still the best _Roman Trilogy_ on record, IMHO. Muti completely in his element.


Possibly. There's a lot of competition, though.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> That is a real treat on a Tuesday afternoon.:clap:


Guess who I got the idea from. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Possibly. There's a lot of competition, though.


The part with "IMHO" should be a good indicator that my opinion isn't rooted in fact.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Sir Colin Davis*


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'

Lgt Young Soloists/Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> *Kokkonen, String Quartet No 3 - Sibelius Academy String Quartet.*


I've been listening to that disc recently, splendid works.


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
O papagaio do moleque
Orquestra Filarmônica de Minas Gerais
Fabio Mechetti*


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina
Josquin - Victoria - Frescobaldi - D. Mazzocchi - Carissimi*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Le festin de l'araignée, Op. 17, L. 19
Orchestre National de L'ORTF
Martinon*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7
Nashville SO
Kenneth Schermerhorn*


----------



## Bkeske

János Ferencsik conducts Kodály - Balett Zene & Szimfónia. Orchestra of the Budapest Philharmonic Society. Qualiton 1965, Hungarian release.









This recording is stunningly good for 1965. Amazing.


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

The Voice of Janet Baker

Janet Baker (contralto)
Martin Isepp and Ernest Lush (piano)

From the website of Heritage Records:

"These two compact discs take us back to the beginning of her recording career, when she was in her late 20s and early 30s but already an experienced, accomplished singer. Two recordings for the SAGA label were made in the early 1960s, both of which feature here. The most important is perhaps the LP of English songs since she never returned to any of them on record. The lieder recital abounds with beautiful technique and tone. The two SAGA recordings are supplemented by a 1960 recital she made for the BBC Third Programme with Ernest Lush."


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Konwitschny, Anton Bruckner, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra* - Symphony No. 4 ..


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten - Young Apollo / Canadian Carnival / Four French Songs / Scottish Ballad. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1982


----------



## opus55

Carlisle Floyd: Susannah


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Royal String Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonie No 9

Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Jess Thomas & Walter Berry

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Last night watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano

Haydn Piano Trios

HobXV42-43-44-46

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Bkeske

Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Britten - Four Sea Interludes From "Peter Grimes / The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980's, originally 1964.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Respighi
> Pini di Roma
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Muti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still the best _Roman Trilogy_ on record, IMHO. Muti completely in his element.


And so very detailed , is a winner since it came out.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 25
Mutter
LSO
Previn*










I'm always floored by the sheer passion that Mutter brings to her performances. She makes me believe in the music. Not that I need much convincing since this is one of my favorite VCs. There's something a bit troubling about this concerto to me. It's almost a window into his heart completely unadorned --- nothing fancy, just the sheer stinging of yearning violin passages. This is my reference recording for this masterpiece. I also like Ehnes on Onyx and Benedetti on Decca, but none of them get close to Mutter not even the reference for what I imagine is for a lot of listeners: Jascha Heifetz.


----------



## Bkeske

Anthony Collins conducts Elgar - Falstaff - Symphony Study, Op. 68
&
Bliss conducts Bliss - A Colour Symphony
London Symphony Orchestra. DECCA 1971, UK release


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Aida


----------



## Rogerx

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Aida


Another EMI classic, almost unbeatable.


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 91 in E flat major
Symphony No. 92 in G major "Oxford"
Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Cello, Oboe, Bassoon, and Orchestra in B flat major

Rainer Kuchl, violin
Robert Scheiwein, cello
Karl Mayrhofer, oboe
Dietmar Zeman, bassoon

Weiner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violanta
Éva Marton, Siegfried Jerusalem, Walter Berry
Munich Radio Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Marek Janowski*


----------



## Gothos

Disc 7
-Missa in C,K257 "Credo"
-Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento,K243


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4

Hermann Baumann (horn)

St. Paul Chamber Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2/Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21

Bella Davidovich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Zuill Bailey - Bach Cello Suites-Complete Collection
> Label:	Octave Records (3) - OCT-0008
> Format:
> 2 x SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Stereo, Album
> 2 x DVD, DVD-Data, Album, Stereo
> Country:	US
> Released:	2021
> Genre:	Classical
> 
> Volume II


Was a bit of a search but I found it, ordered it right away. :angel:


----------



## thejewk

Listening to the Gardiner Pilgrimage recording of Bach's BWV 151, currently the opening aria for soprano which is stunningly good with a wonderful traverso flute obligato in the A section, and a vigorous basso continue taking over in the B. It's amazing that gems like this are hidden everywhere in the cantatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin),

Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
June 2021
Recording of the Month
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Assorted Programs
Concerto
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2021
Concerto


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Winterreise Part II

Roman Trekel, Ulrich Eisenlohr










Brahms: Symphony No. 2

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Berliner Philharmoniker










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

Riccardo Chailly, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin










Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet

Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part three for either side of an hour in the unseasonably mild air. 14 deg. Celsius for early winter just doesn't seem right...

_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book I_ for piano op.19b (1829-30):










_Psalm CXV_ [_Non nobis, Domine (Not unto us, O Lord)_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.31 (1830):










_O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden_ [_O head so bruised and wounded_] - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Latin hymn, trans. by Paul Gerhardt] (1830):
_Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - cantata for alto, tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir, and orchestra op.60 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1831 - rev. 1843):










_Rondo capriccioso_ for piano op.14 (1830):
Piano Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1831):
_Capriccio brillant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1832):










_Die Hebriden_ [_The Hebrides_] - overture in B minor for orchestra op.26 (1830 - rev. 1832):
Symphony no.5 [_Reformation_] in D for orchestra op.posth.107 (1830):


----------



## Rogerx

• CD14:

Saint-Saens: Organ Symphony;

Liszt: Organ Works* (Prelude and fugue on the Name B-A-C-H, S.260; Funeral Ode, S.268 No.2; Fantasy and
Fugue on ""Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"", S. 259)

Daniel Chorzempa,
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen and the Island Maidens (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen in Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen's Return (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela (from Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22)


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Korngold
> Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 25
> Mutter
> LSO
> Previn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always floored by the sheer passion that Mutter brings to her performances. She makes me believe in the music. Not that I need much convincing since this is one of my favorite VCs. There's something a bit troubling about this concerto to me. It's almost a window into his heart completely unadorned --- nothing fancy, just the sheer stinging of yearning violin passages. This is my reference recording for this masterpiece. I also like Ehnes on Onyx and Benedetti on Decca, but none of them get close to Mutter not even the reference for what I imagine is for a lot of listeners: Jascha Heifetz.


This is undoubtedly a very beautiful performance, my preference for this violin concerto is a recording that is only available on DVD as far as I know. I also have the studio recording with Karajan which is also very beautiful.










Orchestre National de la RFT Zubin Mehta 1965


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Yesterday I enjoyed the recording of Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus (1944) played by John Ogdon.. It took me a while to give in but finally convinced of the greatness of this performance.
Today on with Livre 4 & 5 of Catalogue d'Oiseaux


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Wind Concertos

Timothy Jones (horn), Olivier Stankiewicz (oboe), Andrew Marriner (clarinet), London Symphony Orchestra, Jaime Martín

Martín ensures the accompaniments never fall back upon routine…the persuasiveness of the musicianship on display throughout is its own recommendation. - Gramophone Magazine, December 2021 More…
Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: LSO0855
Label: LSO Live
Length: 2 hours 21 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Was a bit of a search but I found it, ordered it right away. :angel:


It is hard to find, hard to even understand how they released it... I wonder why?


----------



## Rogerx

Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## eljr

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

We don't normally associate Daniil Trifonov with Bach, so this recording is a revelation…Many pianists radiate effort in their attempts to make intellectual sense of The Art of Fugue: Trifonov's... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4838530
Label: DG
Length: 2 hours 16 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Baroque Instrumental
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2021
Instrumental Choice


----------



## Merl

Beethoven op.127 courtesy of the Henschels. Without doubt a beautiful and recommendable recording but I'd have liked a bit more wallop every now and again. Still a fine one, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti per Strumenti Diversi

I Musici

Vivaldi: Concerto for 3 violins in F major, RV 551
Vivaldi: Concerto for violin, 2 violoncellos, strings & continuo in C, RV561
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra in F major, RV 544 'Il Proteo o sia il mondo al rovescio'
Vivaldi: Concerto in F major for violin, organ & strings RV542
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 564 for 2 violins & 2 cellos


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162518


*George Frideric Handel*

Concerti Grossi, op. 3 and op. 6

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Iona Brown

4 CDs

1994-1995, reissued 2020

Sadly, Iona Brown died in 2004 at age 63.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 1-5*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
El amor brujo
Nati Mistral, mezzo-soprano
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck De Burgos*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Das wohltemperierte Klavier book 1


----------



## Rogerx

New Years Eve Concert 1987

including works by Josef Strauss & Johann Strauss

Kathleen Battle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan






Strauss - Kathleen Battle - Frühlingsstimmen - Voices of Spring


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Romantic Viola Sonatas

Hiyoli Togawa, Lilit Grigoryan


----------



## Vasks

_Richly Richard_

*Strauss - Overture to "Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme" (Leinsdorf/ASV)
Strauss - Four Last Songs (Norman/Philips)
Strauss - Waltz Sequence from "Der Rosenkavalier" (Mehta/Sony)*


----------



## Malx

I can never quite make my mind up about this recording/performance. 
If you excuse the analogy, I liken it to my attempts at baking - all the right ingredients are to hand, a first rate orchestra, very good sound for a live recording, a well regarded Mahler conductor, but somehow I feel we end up with something that is by no means inedible but is little short of that first rate culinary experience anticipated.

Haitink does tend to take things steady bringing the symphony in at around 90 minutes but with wonderful playing from the orchestra this doesn't really upset me too much, but is he a little too understated playing things a bit too safe?

Don't get me wrong I do play this recording from time to time and it isn't one I'd choose to part with, even allowing for Haitink's S-A sequence in the middle movements (lets not go down that rabbit hole) I just tend to feel it is an opportunity missed it might have been something special.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> I can never quite make my mind up about this recording/performance.
> If you excuse the analogy, I liken it to my attempts at baking - all the right ingredients are to hand, a first rate orchestra, very good sound for a live recording, a well regarded Mahler conductor, but somehow I feel we end up with something that is by no means inedible but is little short of that first rate culinary experience anticipated.
> 
> Haitink does tend to take things steady bringing the symphony in at around 90 minutes but with wonderful playing from the orchestra this doesn't really upset me too much, but is he a little too understated playing things a bit too safe?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do play this recording from time to time and it isn't one I'd choose to part with, even allowing for Haitink's S-A sequence in the middle movements (lets not go down that rabbit hole) I just tend to feel it is an opportunity missed it might have been something special.


I prefer Haitink's earlier Mahler recordings with the Concertgebouw any day of the week. He did some good work in his later years, but, quite often, he couldn't top his earlier self.


----------



## Merl

After that refreshing Henschel performance I thought I'd have a listen to the Amadeus recording of op.127 (from their hit and miss 60s cycle) as I'm currently working my way through recordings of this quartet. Wished I hadn't bothered tbh! Whilst some of the Amadeus performances are good this isn't one of them. Very heavy vibrato in the 2nd movement, cloying ensemble playing, some dodgy intonation elsewhere and just plain schmaltzy. Suffice to say this won't be in my final reckoning for my blog. Bleugh! Their later remake is better (but their RIAS recording is just as bad) but still not one to displace those in the best seats up to now.


----------



## Taplow

Lorin Maazel is rapidly becoming one of my favourite conductors of all time …










Respighi: Pines of Rome
Lorin Maazel: Cleveland Orchestra

Featured in this box:










And selection from this set, recently purchased:










… or it could be just that I've had one martini too many. (One … I've had one martini!)


----------



## Bourdon

Taplow said:


> Lorin Maazel is rapidly becoming one of my favourite conductors of all time …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respighi: Pines of Rome
> Lorin Maazel: Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> Featured in this box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And selection from this set, recently purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … or it could be just that I've had one martini too many. (One … I've had one martini!)


Two fine boxes,maby you should consider his Bruckner as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Martha Argerich with Claudio Abbado conducting.


----------



## perempe

BFO's Surprise Concert (2021)

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major - I. Allegro moderato
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 2 in E minor - II. Allegro molto
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor - III. Andante moderato
Prokofjev: Symphony No. 1 in D Major - IV. Molto vivace
Glass: Façades
Anderson: Blue tango
Brahms: Hungarian dance Nr. 21 
Rachmaninov: Vocalise 
Strauss: Bauern polka

The concert was recorded on December 26, 2021 in the Budapest Congress Center.


----------



## opus55

Rodolphe Kreutzer: Violin Concertos
Laurent Albrecht Breuninger
Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim | Timo Handschuh









Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
René Kollo | Carol Neblett | Hermann Prey | Benjamin Luxon
Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester | Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## bharbeke

I am listening to Barenboim play Chopin nocturnes, and I am loving it all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part four for the rest of today.

Symphony no.4 [_Italienisch_] in A for orchestra op.posth.90 (1833):
_Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine_ [_The Tale of the Fair Melusine_] - overture in F for orchestra op.32 (1833 - rev. 1835):










_Rondo brillant_ in E-flat for piano and orchestra op.29 (1834):
Piano Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1837):










_Zwei Klavierstücke_ [_Two Piano Pieces_] WoO19 (1833):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book II_ for piano op.30 (1833-34):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book III_ for piano op.38 (1836-37):
_Gondellied_ [_Gondola Song_] for piano WoO10 (1837):
_Albumblatt_ [_Album-leaf_] in E minor for piano op.posth.117 (1837):










_Psalm XLII_ [_Wie der Hirsch schreit (As pants the hart)_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.42 (1837):
_Psalm XCV_ [_Kommt, laßt uns anbeten (Come, let us worship_] for choir and orchestra op.46 (1838):


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 92
Fitzwillam String Quartet

Last week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. And one of my favorites among Shostakovich's quartets.


----------



## Merl

A vibrant palate-cleanser after that dreary Amadeus op.127.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Trumpetconcerto in Es

*Talking about virtuosity * 

*I wish everybody a good and healthy good year!*


----------



## Barbebleu

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 92
> Fitzwillam String Quartet
> 
> Last week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. And one of my favorites among Shostakovich's quartets.


Nice!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> I can never quite make my mind up about this recording/performance.
> If you excuse the analogy, I liken it to my attempts at baking - all the right ingredients are to hand, a first rate orchestra, very good sound for a live recording, a well regarded Mahler conductor, but somehow I feel we end up with something that is by no means inedible but is little short of that first rate culinary experience anticipated.
> 
> Haitink does tend to take things steady bringing the symphony in at around 90 minutes but with wonderful playing from the orchestra this doesn't really upset me too much, but is he a little too understated playing things a bit too safe?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do play this recording from time to time and it isn't one I'd choose to part with, even allowing for Haitink's S-A sequence in the middle movements (lets not go down that rabbit hole) I just tend to feel it is an opportunity missed it might have been something special.


Haitink's Mahler always gives me an impression that he was more interested in the subtleties than any sound spectacle. Going slow like his Chicago M6 does make it a bit more difficult (for me) to appreciate. His ONF M6 on Naïve does go a lot faster at 78 mins, although still a lot slower than the really fast ones, but that's easier on the ear (for me that is).


----------



## Michael Lemieux

This recording has justly been included on many top 2021 recordings list.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Kullervo_, Op. 7
Karita Mattila, soprano; Jorma Hynninen, baritone
Laulun Ystävät Male Choir
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Still one of the most memorable recordings of this underrated masterpiece, in my opinion.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major, K.331 (Mitsuko Uchida)


----------



## 13hm13

Pretty rare and long out of print (search YouTube for LP) ...

Siegfried Köhler - Dritte Sinfonie Konzert für Klavier und Orchester (1977)


----------



## Knorf

*Iannis Xenakis*: _Palimpsest_, _Épéi_, _Dikhthas_*, _Akanthos_**
*Irvine Arditti, violin; Claude Helffer, piano
**Penelope Walmsley-Clark, soprano
Spectrum, Guy Protheroe

There hasn't been enough Xenakis around here lately. And I just love the bonkers energy of these pieces!










Followed by more Xenakis!

*Iannis Xenakis*: _Jonchaies_
Nouvel Orchestre Philharmoniqe, Gilbert Amy

The title of this savage and awesome orchestra piece could be translated as "reed bank," specifically a place were birds congregate. I can definitely hear that. I imagine my point of view as listener corresponding to that of a terrified and overwhelmed frog. You know, in a good way. I'm not actually in any real danger.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Moeran: Cello Concerto

Guy Johnston (cello), Rebekah Coffey (soprano)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta

Moeran: Lonely Waters
Moeran: Serenade in G
Moeran: Whythorne's Shadow


----------



## Neo Romanza

This whole disc:










Enchanting music from start to finish.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 22 in E flat major "The Philosopher"
Symphony No. 63 in C major "La Roxelane"
Symphony No. 80 in D minor

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brian: Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'

Eva Jenisova (soprano), Peter Mikulas (bass), Vladimir Dolezal (tenor), Pavol Prochazka (choirmaster), Dagmar Peckova (alto)
Bratislava City Chorus, Slovak Philharmonic Choir, Slovak Folk Ensemble Chorus, Lucnica Chorus, Bratislava Children's Choir, Echo Youth Choir, Slovak Opera Chorus, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ondrej Lenárd


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Alcina

Renée Fleming (soprano), Susan Graham (mezzo-soprano), Timothy Robinson (tenor),
Natalie Dessay (soprano), Laurent Naouri (bass), Juanita Lascarro (soprano), Kathleen Kuhlmann (contralto)
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie


----------



## vincula

Absolutely mind-bending performances!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58

Eri Nakamura (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (contralto), Michael Spyres (tenor), Jongmin Park (bass)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Malx

After giving this weeks string quartet thread choice a couple more listens (Kokkonen Quartet No 3) on to some Beethoven.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74 'Lark' - Vermeer Quartet. *

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 127 - Artemis Quartet*

Both extremely good performances in very good, in fact excellent in the case of the Artemis, recordings - very nice.


----------



## Bourdon

vincula said:


> Absolutely mind-bending performances!
> 
> View attachment 162532
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Why not released on the Decca label I wonder ?


----------



## Merl

Another couple of Op.127s courtesy of the Talichs and Emersons. Both of these accounts are impressive in their own ways but one is really let down by very claustrophobic, dry recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn*

Symphony No.4 "Italienische"


----------



## Malx

I can't recall why but I had jotted a note to myself to listen to this recording when time allowed - so via Qobuz.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven No. 3, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Barbirolli; BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

sbmonty said:


> Beethoven No. 3, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> Barbirolli; BBC Symphony Orchestra


Love that CD. I also have it in a different remastering on the Dutton Labs label.


----------



## Bourdon

*Offenbach*

Festive music by all means.....


----------



## Rogerx

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## elgar's ghost

Romantic-era opera part three for either side of lunch.

_Boris Godunov_ - opera in four parts, after the drama by Aleksandr Pushkin [Libretto: Modest Mussorgsky] (orig. version from 1868-69):










_Orphée aux enfers_ [_Orpheus in the Underworld_] - 'opéra bouffon' in two acts [Libetto: Hector Crémieux and Ludovic Halévy] (orig. version from 1858, but with additional material from the 1874 expanded version):


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Water Music

played by the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Raymond Leppard


----------



## D Smith

Year end listening. I decided to enjoy some of my favourite complete collections to ring out 2021. I couldn't find the original album covers in some case but the recordings are the same.

Beethoven: Symphonies 1 - 9. Barenboim. Staatskapelle Berlin










Beethoven: String Quartets 1-16 Belcea Quartet.










Brahms: Symphonies 1-4. Barenboim Staatskapelle Berlin










Brahms: String Quartets 1-3. Piano Quartet. Belcea Quartet. Till Fellner.










Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9. Barenboim. Berlin. This recording of the fifth symphony remains my all time favoutite.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31
Parry: Lady Radnor's Suite*
_English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra, William Boughton_


----------



## Chilham

Keeping it light today:










Gilbert & Sullivan: Pirates of Penzance

New D'Oyly Carte Opera Orchestra










Strauss: A bunch of Waltzes and Polkas

Claudio Abbado, Herbert von Karajan, Lorin Maazel, Wiener Philharmoniker

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## vincula

Bourdon said:


> Why not released on the Decca label I wonder ?


No clue. Guess the Aussie's at Eloquence do as they please. I'm extremely grateful for their releases though. Quite a few must know their bit, 'cause many of the boxes dig jewels from the past, which are hard to find otherwise.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Ouverture-Suite in E minor for 2 Oboes da caccia, Strings & B.c GWV 442

played by Harmonie Universelle with Florian Deuter and Monica Waisman (both baroque violin)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162536


*Joseph Haydn*

Symphonies 35, 38, 39, 59

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

1989, compilation 2001


----------



## Bourdon

vincula said:


> No clue. Guess the Aussie's at Eloquence do as they please. *I'm extremely grateful for their releases *though. Quite a few must know their bit, 'cause many of the boxes dig jewels from the past, which are hard to find otherwise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I agree with that !


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Ouverture-Suite in D major for 2 Flutes, Bassoon, Strings & B.c GWV 418

played by Das Kleine Konzert conducted by Hermann Max


----------



## Bourdon

*Suppé*

Overture "Leichte Kavallerie"

Wiener philharmoniker


----------



## Ariasexta

Sacred Canatas
Aradia Ensemble David Mallon

Dietrich Buxtehude(1637-1707)

This cd for the last of 2021.


----------



## Art Rock

Time for a new thread.................. you can't miss it, it is pinned to the top.


----------

